# Der Guten Morgähn-Smalltalk-Thread



## Konov (21. Oktober 2011)

Morgän! Mal sehen ob dieser Thread Bestand hat.

Er soll die Zeit für Alltägliches abdecken, wenn jemand zwischen 6 und 12 21 Uhr aufsteht, also wenns für den Nachtschwärmer zu spät ist und für alles andere nicht passt. ^^
Ich bin heut um 8 aufgestanden, weil ich gleich in den Zoo fahre.
Yay Tiere angucken 

In dem Sinne, fröhliches Aufstehen!

 

*Edit*

Weil ein Spam-Thread einfach genug ist und vor allem, weil im Nachschwärmer zuletzt leider noch weniger los war als im Guten Morgen-Thread gibt es ab sofort nur noch den Guten Morgen-Thread als Laber-Thread, dafür aber ohne zeitliche Einschränkung.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Oktober 2011)

6 Uhr aufgestanden...

Arbeit, Arbeit!
frohes schaffen.


----------



## Saalia (21. Oktober 2011)

8 Uhr aufstehen, da war ich schon 30 minuten im büro 

find den thread gut, also auch von mir MORGÄN!


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich prophezeie dem Thread ein baldiges Ende  


Kann das Wochenende kaum mehr erwarten.


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich prophezeie dem Thread ein baldiges Ende



Für den Fall dass... dann hoffentlich mit guter Begründung. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Oktober 2011)

Begründung wäre, dass ein Spamthread ausreicht...




Aber trotzdem will ich mich hier noch verewigen... allerdings bin ich nur so früh wach, weil eine dumme Amsel meinte mein Fenster sei doch ein Prima Ort um einen bleibenden Eindruck zu hinterlassen...


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Begründung wäre, dass ein Spamthread ausreicht...



Aber das ist doch kein Spam 

Und für Dauerbuffies muss es doch eine zeitliche Nachtschwärmer Alternative geben


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2011)

Richtig  naja ich bin heute so früh aufgestanden, weil ich demnächst was am Haus reparieren muss


----------



## EspCap (21. Oktober 2011)

Um 6 aufgestanden. Eigentlich heute keine Schule (einziges Fach, dass ich Freitags habe entfällt), aber ich hab natürlich vor zwei Wochen in weiser Voraussicht einen Arzttermin vor der Schule ausgemacht. Also durfte ich doch früh raus.


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Oktober 2011)

6H früh raus - Arbeit Arbeit wie ein Orc...wenigstens gibbs Internet  und schönes Wetta am WE *juhu*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Nabend


Morgen


----------



## Manaori (21. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen! Eben wegen Bauchschmerzen aus dem Bett gefallen. Ich hoffe, sie werden nicht noch schlimmer, ich muss immer noch alles fertig packen :S


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Oktober 2011)

Morschen! 6 Uhr aufgestanden, nun im Büro.  Leider ist mein Urlaubstag der Vergesslichkeit meines Chefs zum Opfer gefallen  
Naja, hab eh nur 3 Stunden Freitags, da wäre es auch schon fast zu Schade für einen Urlaubstag gewesen^^
War da nicht schon mal ne Abstimmung unter Meinungen und Anregungen? Ich glaub , die war negativ ausgefallen, was die Bildung eines "Guten Morgen" what ever Thread anbelangt...
Aber ich bin dafür 

PS: Gute Besserung Manaori!


----------



## TrollJumper (21. Oktober 2011)

Morgen  
Halb 10 aufgestanden und mir erstmal ne Portion Eier&Speck gemacht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Oktober 2011)

Ist schon praktisch, wenn man jeden Freitag frei hat. Nun muss ich noch ein wenig aufräumen und dann um 1 fahr ich mal wieder 200 Kilometer heim. Nächte Woche ist meine Freundin zu Besuch, da muss es blitzeblank sein. Eine eigentlich unlösbare Aufgabe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

War das nicht in Bezug auf einen ganztägigen Spam-Thread ? Naja, ich finde, dass man den Thread ruhig stehen lassen kann, im Forum ist in dieser Zeit eh wenig los und dann hat man wenigstens nen Thread wo man sich unterhalten kann. Wobei ich aber auch glaube, dass die Mods das anders sehen, wie immer. 


Hab so tierische Rücken und Nackenschmerzen. Und das hat sicherlich nix mit dem Konzert von gestern zu tun, brauch vllt ein neues Bett bzw ne neue Matratze  

Ein Glück hab ich frei...


----------



## Dominau (21. Oktober 2011)

Morgen! Grade aufgewacht, in letzer Zeit schlaf ich einfach viel zu lang ..


----------



## HitotsuSatori (21. Oktober 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Morgen! Grade aufgewacht, in letzer Zeit schlaf ich einfach viel zu lang ..



Morgen! 
Ich schlaf in letzter Zeit nicht mehr aus, wenn ich frei hab. Oo (Ausschlafen heißt bei mir, dass ich bis mindestens 12, besser 13 Uhr schlafe.)


----------



## Manaori (21. Oktober 2011)

Danke für den Besserungswunsch. Eben ne Tablette eingeworfen, mit etwas Glück gehts. Packen und Aufräumen geht nicht mit Krämpfen *grummel* Und es ist noch sooooo viel zu tun.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2011)

Morgen!?
allen spätaufsteher wünsch ich einen schönen Tag...bin wie jeden arbeitstag um 5.45 uhr raus aus den federn...und heute ist freitag,da ist für mich immer mittags schluss)))...WOCHENENDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...


----------



## Lakor (21. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen miteinander! 

Schon vor 2 Stunden mehrfach durch Anrufe geweckt worden, obwohl ich erst grade hätte aufstehen müssen . Gehe gleich zum letzen Probearbeitstermin den ich habe, bisschen nervös, aber das wird schon


----------



## Wolfmania (21. Oktober 2011)

Ein Thread der bleiben soll, doch es gibt leider einige die länger schlafen klnnen als ich (der Arbeits Orc) und das zu lesen ist nicht so doll fürs Gemüt - so halb zehn aufstehn und so... *neid*


----------



## Manaori (21. Oktober 2011)

Falls es dich beruhigt... ich werd meistens ab acht von SMS und Anrufen geweckt  (ICh weiß, das war böse. Sorry. *in die Ecke verkriech*)


----------



## Silenzz (21. Oktober 2011)

Heute erst zur 6ten Unterricht Muhahahahaha!  Jetzt aber ab zur Schule und noch n paar Punkte in Mathe sammeln


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Finde ich diskrimmierend, wenn ich die Zeit habe schlafe ich gern auch mal bis 17 Uhr.


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2011)

heute garkein unterricht


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Oktober 2011)

Also jetzt ist es nach zwölf....^^


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2011)

ja aber der Thread ist nur für die die zwischen 6 und 12 aufstehen  aber hat sonst keine Begrenzung


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2011)

Mh - ich hab grad ein Entscheidungsproblem ^^

Die meisten Foren haben nur einen täglichen Chat-Thread der zugespammt wird. Mit dem Guten-Morgen-Thread (dessen Pendant ich bei pcgames.de vor ein paar Jahren zu verantworten hatte *g*), hätten wir mit dem Nachtschwärmer gleich zwei. 

Lassen wir beide Parallel laufen? Wird der hier um 21.00 geschlossen?  Was meint ihr?


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Oktober 2011)

Bis 21 Uhr schlafen? Challenge accepted!
Nein im Ernst ich habe ein schlechtes Gewissen hier jetzt noch zu posten, aber du fordest es ja heraus. Ja lass den doch bis 12 Uhr auf, der Anlauf wird eh eher partiell und nicht so wahnsinnig groß.

Übrigens Zam.. ich wollte dir das schon längst gesagt haben.. der Sith in deiner Signatur sieht aus wie ein Legomännchen :f


----------



## MasterXoX (21. Oktober 2011)

Von 6 bis 12 Uhr ist er offen und sonst zu. Hätte ich jetzt so gedacht


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Oktober 2011)

Japp - bis 12. Dannist Schluß. Ein bisschen muss ich ja auch im Büro schaffen^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich poste hier jetzt auch mal, obwohl es schon nach 12 Uhr ist.  Man kann das doch so wie im Nachtschwärmer machen, den Thread dann einfach sinken lassen und wer trotzdem noch drinne postet kriegt wie immer eins uffm Deckel.  Groß rumgespamt wird hier ja nicht, und wenn es außer Kontrolle gerät kann man ihn immer noch schließen.


----------



## ZAM (21. Oktober 2011)

Wir könnten es auch wie im Nachtschwärmer machen .. der Thread bleibt offen und wird von Euch selbst (NETT!) reguliert.


Ich hab nur das Gefühl, dann kommt demnächst noch ein Thread "Von 12 - 21:00, denn sonst fehlt was" ... Oder noch blödsinnigere Aufteilungen .. von 12:00 - 13:00 .. 13:00 - 14:00 ... Die müssten dann zu - und dann muss man dem jeweiligen TE erklären, warum die anderen Spamthreads mit Uhrzeitenbegrenzungen ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mh - ich hab grad ein Entscheidungsproblem ^^
> 
> Die meisten Foren haben nur einen *täglichen *Chat-Thread der zugespammt wird. Mit dem Guten-Morgen-Thread (dessen Pendant ich bei pcgames.de vor ein paar Jahren zu verantworten hatte *g*), hätten wir mit dem Nachtschwärmer gleich zwei.
> 
> Lassen wir beide Parallel laufen? Wird der hier um 21.00 geschlossen?  Was meint ihr?




Ich nutze unser noch offenes Thema (obwohl es schon kurz nach 12 is), um dich darauf aufmerksam zu machen.

Ja, wir haben nun 2 Themen, ALLERDINGS gibt es in anderen Foren ein Thema, welches den ganzen Tag offen ist und Spam dort auffängt.

Ich, übrigens immerhin Forenmod + Forenadmin in anderen kleineren Foren, finde es durchaus legitim. Zwischen 12 + 21 Uhr darf übrigens in keinem der Themen gespammt werden. Damit sind wir immer noch besser dran.


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2011)

So, ich bin wieder daheim und bin froh, dass der Thread nicht dicht gemacht wurde. 
Danke dass du hier erstmal Gnade walten lässt ZAM. ^^

Ich bin ebenfalls der Meinung, dass hier nur zwischen 6 und 12 Uhr Vormittags gepostet werden sollte. Das war ja auch meine Idee hinter der ganzen Sache.

So sollten wir es handhaben und damit ist gut.


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

So guten Morgähn ...

grade lecker Croissants und kaffe gefrühstückt <3


----------



## Raffzahl (22. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen. Bin voll in dem Glauben aufgewacht, dass heute Sonntag ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2011)

Morgen  Seit ihr genauso fasziniert von Mists of Pandaria wie ich? :O


----------



## Firun (22. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Morgen  Seit ihr genauso fasziniert von Mists of Pandaria wie ich? :O



Ja und Nein  und guten Morgen


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2011)

Wie Ja und Nein


----------



## MasterXoX (22. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Ich will kein WoW Addon, ich will Diablo 3 !! 
Und Titan vielleicht auch noch ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2011)

Addon! Nix Diablo 3 xD Gibt ja schon Diablo Beta


----------



## Firun (22. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie Ja und Nein



Naja auf der einen Seite bin ich begeistert, neue Kontinent neue klasse/Rasse u.s.w  aber auf der anderen Seite hat mir irgendwie der Gänsehaut Effekt gefehlt, den hatte ich leider gar nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> Naja auf der einen Seite bin ich begeistert, neue Kontinent neue klasse/Rasse u.s.w aber auf der anderen Seite hat mir irgendwie der Gänsehaut Effekt gefehlt, den hatte ich leider gar nicht.



Ich hatte gänsehaut wo die wunderschöne Natur auftauchte :O Ich finds super!
Aber man darf auf den CInematic warten, da wirds warscheinlich noch besser.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Oktober 2011)

Man müsste sich bei irgendeiner Castingshow anmelden nur um dann etwas in der Richtung Silverhawks, Thundercats oder Saber Rider zu spielen/singen...


----------



## Dominau (22. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen Buffed!


----------



## Tilbie (22. Oktober 2011)

Morgen.


----------



## EspCap (22. Oktober 2011)

Das wird der reverse-Nachtschwärmer, oder? 

Moin zusammen.


----------



## Tilbie (22. Oktober 2011)

Aber nur von 6 - 12Uhr.

Von 12 - 21 müssen wir uns noch was einfallen lassen.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2011)

Hey Selor auch mal wieder da?


----------



## Firun (22. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hey Selor auch mal wieder da?


Evtl ist das STO Forum down


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin immer da!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich bin immer da!



Und du kannst niemals entkommen...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PSr9n4Wsa1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LeWhopper (22. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen. Wie im Nachtschwärmer schon gesagt, habe ich es geschafft mir ein paar Brötchen zu besorgen 

Hmmm jetzt lecker Brötchen mit Mett und Zwiebeln genießen^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2011)

Mett ist böse 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bWuS-k3xcZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2011)

Gnah, wieso musste mich der verf*ckte Postbote um diese verdammten Uhrzeit wecken ? -.-*

Naja, Nabend ähhh Morgen Leutz


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin schon seit 6 Uhr wach du fauler Sack


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin seid kurz nach 8 wach


----------



## Manaori (22. Oktober 2011)

Wach und muss gleich aufräumen, küche machen, weiter packen.. maaaah. *kein Bock*


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2011)

Morgän!

Grad aufgestanden. War ein langer Tag gestern.

Gibt ja wieder jede Menge Pandaria News auf buffed.de, aber irgendwie alles halbgares Zeug.... kann mich nicht überzeugen.
Wie schon bei Cata hat man das Gefühl, mit dem Addon soll WoW all zu künstlich in die Länge gezogen werden.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Oktober 2011)

NAH, ihr könnt das nich...

kurz vor 9 aufgestanden, 2 Autos gewaschen, eingekauft, Raiffeisenmarkt besucht und nen Weidezaungerät (bzw. eine Batterie dafür) geholt und nu sind schon selbstgemachte Tortellini mit Spinat + Knoblauch im Backofen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wir könnten es auch wie im Nachtschwärmer machen .. der Thread bleibt offen und wird von Euch selbst (NETT!) reguliert.
> 
> 
> Ich hab nur das Gefühl, dann kommt demnächst noch ein Thread "Von 12 - 21:00, denn sonst fehlt was" ... Oder noch blödsinnigere Aufteilungen .. von 12:00 - 13:00 .. 13:00 - 14:00 ... Die müssten dann zu - und dann muss man dem jeweiligen TE erklären, warum die anderen Spamthreads mit Uhrzeitenbegrenzungen ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben



Im offiziellen WoW-Forum gab es früher im Offtopic immer den Kaffetrinker... das war der typische Spamthread zu jeder Uhrzeit. Fände ich viel besser als eine Unterteilung in Nacht und Morgen.


----------



## Manaori (22. Oktober 2011)

Hui... packen ziemlich fertig bis auf diverses zerbrechliches Kleinzeug, das aber vllt in ne Tasche und obenauf kommt. Aufgeräumt muss nocih werden, mein Schreibtisch ausgeräumt und aufgewischt, aber ich denke das mache ich später bzw morgen. Und ich bin schon wieder müde und könnt ins Bett gehen, wenn ich nicht solchen Hunger hätt.XD


----------



## Alux (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich eröffne mal für heut. Da ich grad früher gedöst hab zählt das für mich als aufstehen .

Achja ich finde auch statt "Der Guten Morgähn Thread" sollte er anders heißen und für das ganze Offtopic herhalten. Pausenraum zum Beispiel.


SO ich sag mal gute Nacht.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2011)

guten morgen 
Lecker bier & cornflakes zum frühstück

jetzt nur noch warten bis die 3 freundin von gestern weg sind


----------



## Manaori (23. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen! Tee und ne Mandarine zum Frühstück... und Arbeit zum machen *seufz* Wieso sind Umzüge nur so stressig? Das ist gemein!


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2011)

Morgen!...nen Thread von 6am-12pm? Gimme a Hell yeah!!
Hab soweit gut gepennt...und von nem Mädel geträumt...ich wei&#347; sogar von wem...argh die Liebe verfolgt mich...


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin immer auf dem Teppich geblieben, jedoch kann mein Teppich fliegen


----------



## Tilbie (23. Oktober 2011)

Moin. Ich glaub das wird ein toller tag.


----------



## Konov (23. Oktober 2011)

Schön dass mein Thread so gut ankommt ^^

Dank geht an dieser Stelle noch an H20 der mich spontan ermutigt hat, das Ding aufzumachen.

Ich wünsche allen buffies einen wunderschönen Sonntag-Morgen!


----------



## Raffzahl (24. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen an alle!


----------



## Grushdak (24. Oktober 2011)

Moin Moin,

bin seit 6 Uhr wach ... hab noch n bissle Zeit, dann geht's zum Arbeiten (Wetter ausnutzen).
*gäääääääääähn*

zum dem Thread:
Ich würde ja mal den Postcounter aufheben -> Ergebniss wird 100%ig sein, daß nicht nur gespamt wird. 
Jedenfalls kenne ich das in all den Jahren aus anderen Foren so.



Doofkatze schrieb:


> full


Na großartig gepflegt können die beiden Autos ja nun nicht sein, bei der kurzen Zeit - und alldem, was Du getan haben willst.

greetz


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Oktober 2011)

Morschen! Leider Montag  Gleich mal fertig machen und dann los ... 
Postcounter pushen?! Wie langweilig.


----------



## Davatar (24. Oktober 2011)

Bah, bereits seit 05:15 Uhr auf...könnte ko**en. Da liegt ne vielversprechend üble Woche vor mir. Freu mich jetzt schon aufs Wochenende ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Oktober 2011)

In einer Stunde muss ich zur Uni. Warum bin ich dann eigentlich schon wach? Naja, wenigstens bin ich dann schon einigermaßen fit.


----------



## Lakor (24. Oktober 2011)

Moinsen,

iwie wird mir bissl unwohl bei dem Gefühl, dass ich gleich eventuell wieder Eis kratzen muss, wenn ich aus dem Haus und zum Auto gehe. Das macht den Montag echt nicht besser


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Oktober 2011)

Servus...."Arbeit Arbeit" - sind wir nicht alle Orcs..?


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Oktober 2011)

Nun ja, es steht jedem zu, arbeitslos zu sein. Allerdings muss man halt die Konsequenzen tragen. ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Oktober 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Na großartig gepflegt können die beiden Autos ja nun nicht sein, bei der kurzen Zeit - und alldem, was Du getan haben willst.
> 
> greetz



Hihi...ich habe nie behauptet, das ich selbst Hand angelegt habe 

12 Euro für jeden und ab in die Waschstraße! Sogar mit Politur.


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Oktober 2011)

Boah... ich bin jetzt seit 2 Stunden im Büro und eigentlich fing der Tag ganz gut an. Nette Kunden, freundliche Gespräche....aber jetzt?! Mein Schreibtisch biegt sich vor Anträgen und Papierkram und der Chef fragt auch noch, warum die nicht letzte Woche alle schon erledigt waren. Tjoa, das die Kunden teilweise zweimal kommen mussten, weil der liebe Chef vergessen hatte das ein oder andere zu erwähnen, das kommt dem lieben Chef nicht in den Kopf *schüttel*
Hmm, das wäre jetzt eher was für den "Was regt mich auf " Thread...hmm ...macht nix


----------



## Dropz (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin gerade aufgewacht *g*


----------



## H2OTest (24. Oktober 2011)

Gähn ... Guten Morgen


----------



## Tilbie (24. Oktober 2011)

Gutem Morgen allerseits.


----------



## Dominau (24. Oktober 2011)

Moin Buffed


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2011)

@Dominau. Deine doofe Sigantur verwirrt mich dauernd.. ich hab schon n paar mal F5 gedrückt.


----------



## Dropz (24. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> @Dominau. Deine doofe Sigantur verwirrt mich dauernd.. ich hab schon n paar mal F5 gedrückt.



/sign


----------



## Tilbie (24. Oktober 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> @Dominau. Deine doofe Sigantur verwirrt mich dauernd.. ich hab schon n paar mal F5 gedrückt.




Passend dazu: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen


Bier & Chips zum Frühstück D

Dieser Thread gefällt mir immer mehr DD


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

Morgän allerseits.

Gestern bis 4 Uhr wach gewesen 

Heute sollen zwischen 7 und 17 Uhr irgendwann Techniker vorbeikommen und Wasserzähler austauschen. Klasse, das ist ja wie mit der Teledumm, die von 8 bis 18 Uhr kommt.


----------



## xashija (24. Oktober 2011)

Morgäähn auch wenn ich eigentlich schon länger wach bin. Ich geb ne Runde Kaffee aus!


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub ich lern jetzt shouten und meld mich beim Supertalent an ,dann nehm ich noch 3 Kumpels mit und wir machen den hier :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qx9aTwVP2Fw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (24. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgän allerseits.
> 
> Gestern bis 4 Uhr wach gewesen
> 
> Heute sollen zwischen 7 und 17 Uhr irgendwann Techniker vorbeikommen und Wasserzähler austauschen. Klasse, das ist ja wie mit der Teledumm, die von 8 bis 18 Uhr kommt.



Bei mir kommt irgendwann in der Woche irgendwann morgens ein Schornsteinfeger vorbei  d.h. ich muss immer früh aufstehen


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgän allerseits.
> 
> Gestern bis 4 Uhr wach gewesen
> 
> Heute sollen zwischen 7 und 17 Uhr irgendwann Techniker vorbeikommen und Wasserzähler austauschen. Klasse, das ist ja wie mit der Teledumm, die von 8 bis 18 Uhr kommt.




Gut  das du das schreibst, ich muss deswegen noch bei den Stadtwerken anrufen!*schnell die Nummer raussuch*...


----------



## xashija (24. Oktober 2011)

Viel besser sind ja eigentlich die Techniker, die zwischen 8 und 16 Uhr kommen, dann um halb 8 die Klingel nicht finden und irgendwann um 16:30 geht man einkaufen und findet einen Zettel an der unteren Eingangstür mit "Klingel nicht gefunden, bitte rufen sie XXXX/XXXXX an um einen neuen Termin zu vereinbaren" .... Noch blöder, wenn das zwei Wochen dauert und das der Techniker für die Internet-Freischaltung war


----------



## Konov (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab gleich nen Zettel an die Tür gemacht, dass ich erst ab 14 Uhr da bin.
Bei der Wohnung neben an wurde jedenfalls sturm geklingelt und rumgebrüllt, Firma XY sei jetzt da. 

Also scheint der Zettel ja Wirkung zu zeigen. ^^


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgähn...oder ehergesagt guten Abend


----------



## Berserkius (25. Oktober 2011)

Moiiiinnnsssss


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Oktober 2011)

In einer Stunde Allgemeines Verwaltungsrecht. Lieber wär ich im Bett gebliegen. Draußen ist kalt und Regen... brrr... null Lust.


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Oktober 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> In einer Stunde Allgemeines Verwaltungsrecht. Lieber wär ich im Bett gebliegen. Draußen ist kalt und Regen... brrr... null Lust.



...Regen ? Hier ist seit Tagen super Wetter - heut auch wieder ein wunderbarer Sonnenaufgang....Moin !


----------



## Zonalar (25. Oktober 2011)

Guete Morge au us de Schwiiz 
Scho am 6.10 uufgstande und mich fertig gmacht für'd Arbeit.
Bi üüs isches Wulcheverhange. Aber es chönnt no Räge choh


----------



## orkman (25. Oktober 2011)

Jaja und ich  hab jetzt Medizinpsychologie ;( ...


----------



## Valdrasiala (25. Oktober 2011)

Moinsen aus dem wolkenverhangenen Hamburg. Im Dunklen zur Arbeit zu fahren ist fuba!


----------



## Saalia (25. Oktober 2011)

gute morgen! 

seit ner stunde im büro, die wichtigsten nachrichten seiten sind gelesen, der erste kaffee getrunken.. nun kann gearbeitet werden


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gute Morge au us de Schwiiz
> Scho am 6.10 uufgstande und mich fertig gmacht für'd Arbeit.
> Bi üüs isches Wulcheverhange. Aber es chönnt no Räge choh



...was sollen uns diese Worte sagen...?


----------



## Wolfmania (25. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> ...was sollen uns diese Worte sagen...?  soll der letzte Satz bedeuten: aber es könnte ncoh regnen ??


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Oktober 2011)

Vorhin war ich müde. Und hungrig.

Da fuhr so ein "Transporter" (diese kleinen Minilkws mit 200 kmh, die so schnell umkippen) an mir vorbei, grün weiß angestrichen, uniformierte Typen (beige mit komischen Symbolen) an mir vorbei. Darauf stand mEn "SCHNITZEL".

Ich meine, man nennt sie zwar umgangssprachlich Bullen, aber das fand ich echt übertrieben.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Oktober 2011)

> Guete Morge au us de Schwiiz
> Scho am 6.10 uufgstande und mich fertig gmacht für'd Arbeit.
> Bi üüs isches Wulcheverhange. Aber es chönnt no Räge choh



Guten Morgen auch aus der Schweiz 
Schon um 6.10 aufgestanden und mich bereit für die Arbeit gemacht.
Bei uns ist es Wolchenverhangen. Aber es könnte noch Regen kommen


----------



## Ellesmere (25. Oktober 2011)

Auch von hier ein fröhlich geschmettertes "Morschen!". Seit ca. 40 Mnuten am Arbeitsplatz und noch nix getan^^
Das Wetter geeeht soooo...Recht stürmisch aber nu kommt die Sonne wenigstens durch; das sah heut morgen, als ich mit dem Hund lief, noch viel trüber aus.
Ach , und ich wusst gar nicht das man die Polizei Schnitzel nennt!?


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Auch von hier ein fröhlich geschmettertes "Morschen!". Seit ca. 40 Mnuten am Arbeitsplatz und noch nix getan^^
> Das Wetter geeeht soooo...Recht stürmisch aber nu kommt die Sonne wenigstens durch; das sah heut morgen, als ich mit dem Hund lief, noch viel trüber aus.
> Ach , und ich wusst gar nicht das man die Polizei Schnitzel nennt!?




tut man ja auch nicht...aber man kann es offensichtlich lesen^^

wie schon gesagt, ich war müde und hungrig.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgähn!

Heut schaff ich's auch mal in den Thread hier


----------



## Zonalar (25. Oktober 2011)

*clap*...*clap*
Gut, der langsame Clap-Prozess funktioniert noch.

Oh, hallo Schneemaus  Hast du mal vor, beim Bronyhof wieder vorbeizuschauen? Ich vermisse dich dort


----------



## Tilbie (25. Oktober 2011)

Morgen.


----------



## Grushdak (25. Oktober 2011)

Moinsen ... zu zweiten Male aufgewacht ....

Heute habe ich Pause, war gestern auch hart bis 20:30 arbeiten (Zusammenharken im Fluterlicht )
Sonne scheint und es ist nicht so kalt.

Eben beim PC hochfahren kamen n Nvidia-Update.
Da gab es die Möglichkeiten, den PC auf Battlefield3 zu tesen ... kann ich mit meinem PC vergessen.
Komme grad mal mit meiner GTS 250 und dem Restlichen an die Minimalanforderungen ran.

Für Ultra braucht man mindestens eine 580er (die darunteren GraKas haben schon nen größeren Abstand zur 580er).
Aber evtl. will ja NVidia auch nur die 580er vermehrt loswerden.^^

greetz


----------



## schneemaus (25. Oktober 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *clap*...*clap*
> Gut, der langsame Clap-Prozess funktioniert noch.
> 
> Oh, hallo Schneemaus  Hast du mal vor, beim Bronyhof wieder vorbeizuschauen? Ich vermisse dich dort



Werd ich. Ich *schaue* dort eigentlich regelmäßig vorbei, nur ob ich was schreibe, ist die andere Frage


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2011)

Morgen ihr Penner


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2011)

Morgän!

Finds immer witzig, wie alle erzählen, dass sie im Büro sitzen und sie gelangweilt sind.
Was habt ihr alle für Langweiler Jobs?!


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgän!
> 
> Finds immer witzig, wie alle erzählen, dass sie im Büro sitzen und sie gelangweilt sind.
> Was habt ihr alle für Langweiler Jobs?!



Also ich bewerb mich ja gerade für ne Ausbildung


----------



## Ellesmere (25. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgän!
> 
> Finds immer witzig, wie alle erzählen, dass sie im Büro sitzen und sie gelangweilt sind.
> Was habt ihr alle für Langweiler Jobs?!



Versicherungskauffrau im Innendienst - relativ langweilig aber lukrativ!


----------



## Kamsi (25. Oktober 2011)

benji du armer du darfst ja garnicht dir den 1 jahres pass holen - heute mal die agbs dazudurchgelesen ^^


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Versicherungskauffrau im Innendienst - relativ langweilig aber lukrativ!



Hmm na da würd ich geistig wohl auch eingehen, finanziell vermutlich nicht


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich will Wochenende


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen, ich muss gleich zum Blut abnehmen ... -.- 

Ich hasse Nadeln und Spritzen über alles, zum Glück hab ich dafür heute Frei bekommen.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Oktober 2011)

Den ganzen Tag frei???


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2011)

Morgääähn - was is nochmal Wochenende...?


----------



## Grushdak (26. Oktober 2011)

moin ... *kaputtbin*

Wochenende ist das, wo man selber bis zum Umfallen arbeitet -
und andere Sonntag Abends den Rasen mähen. grrrr

ne *Runde gratis Kaffee verteil*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> ne *Runde gratis Kaffee verteil*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh gute Idee danke...hm man könnte doch einfach die Kalender auf Freitag stellen...


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Oktober 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> moin ... *kaputtbin*
> 
> Wochenende ist das, wo man selber bis zum Umfallen arbeitet -
> und andere Sonntag Abends den Rasen mähen. grrrr
> ...



Dankeschön *kekse auf den Tisch stell*
Zum Rasenmähen am Sonntag kann ich nur sagen : "Nie wieder!" Letztes Jahr hat eine Nachbarin uns deswegen die Polizei geschickt  
Wir haben nur einen kleinen Garten, ca. 500 qm und der Rasen ist echt flott ab. Aber die hat es geschafft, direkt als der Rasenmäher aus dem Schuppengerollt wurde, die Polizei wegen Ruhestörung zu rufen und die waren tatsächlich da, bevor der Rasen komplett gemäht war!

So, nun mal an die Arbeit


----------



## Wolfmania (26. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Zum Rasenmähen am Sonntag kann ich nur sagen : "Nie wieder!" Letztes Jahr hat eine Nachbarin uns deswegen die Polizei geschickt
> Wir haben nur einen kleinen Garten, ca. 500 qm und der Rasen ist echt flott ab. Aber die hat es geschafft, direkt als der Rasenmäher aus dem Schuppengerollt wurde, die Polizei wegen Ruhestörung zu rufen und die waren tatsächlich da, bevor der Rasen komplett gemäht war!



lol auf gute Nachbarschaft :-) wir haben auch so jmd bei uns, sehr nervige Frau - z.B. saugt (!) sie die Terrasse + die Einfahrt fast täglich....
und der Garten steht voller grauenvoller Hutzelmännchen und Dekosachen und nachts leuchtet der wie die Skyline New Yorks...bäh !


----------



## Saalia (26. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgän!
> 
> Finds immer witzig, wie alle erzählen, dass sie im Büro sitzen und sie gelangweilt sind.
> Was habt ihr alle für Langweiler Jobs?!



naja langweilen würde ich das nicht nennen, wenn man aufmerksam guckt, ist immer was zu tun  nur die lust ist nicht immer da ^^

ich arbeite in ner software firma und betreue bestandskunden, und wenn die zufrieden sind, ist halt weniger zu tun ^^


----------



## H2OTest (26. Oktober 2011)

bäh warum bin ich jetzt schon wach? -.-

ahja mein paket ist imemr noch nicht da -.-


----------



## Dominau (26. Oktober 2011)

Morgen Buffed 
Erstmal Frühstücken ..


----------



## Alux (26. Oktober 2011)

Morgäääähn

Vor 10 Min aufgestanden und vor 5 Minuten ein Episches Frühstück gemacht. Kaffee, Toast, Butter, Käse und ne HALBE PACKUNG BACON STRIPS!!! Schön knusprig raus gebraten


----------



## H2OTest (26. Oktober 2011)

ich esse toast mit senf


----------



## Alux (26. Oktober 2011)

auch lecker wobei mir ne Tube Senf allein zur Not auch reichen würde


----------



## Dropz (26. Oktober 2011)

MoinMoin


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Den ganzen Tag frei???


Also nachdem ich das letzte Mal Blut gespendet hab, war ich auch für den Rest des Tages groggy und hätte kaum noch arbeiten können. Aber keine Ahnung ob das das Gleiche ist mit dem Blut abnehmen.


----------



## Feuerkatze (26. Oktober 2011)

äh ja, beim Blutabnehmen werden dir maximal 50 ml abgenommen. Beim Blutspenden ca. 500 ml. Do the math.


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich war noch nie Blut abnehmen, drum wusst ich nicht in welchem Rahmen das ist ^^


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2011)

Morgön 

WHAT? Schon fast 12 Uhr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2011)

Da ich zur Zeit inner Schule arbeite und knapp 1 1/2  Stunden hin brauche, kann man sich denken wieso ich heute frei bekommen habe


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

Morgen!
Gott sei Dank, ist bei uns heute Feiertag, 
und somit keine Schule DD


----------



## Zonalar (27. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgäään!
So, jetzt mûss ich zack zack auf den Bus! Wir lesen uns in 1-2 Stunden wieder


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Oktober 2011)

Moderation:

Nur ein Hinweis: Bitte haltet euch an die Post-Zeiten in diesem Thread, d.h. bitte nur zwischen 6 und 12 Uhr (deutscher Zeit) posten.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

*Käpteniglo zuzwinker*
Morgen! Na wieso seitsn ihr so früh wach?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BLtVRaenNFY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Oktober 2011)

Weil ich seit 6:12 Uhr @work bin.

Und der Tag wird besonders toll *ironie*. QM-Audit heute.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Mach doch einfach das beste draus 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gnihihi


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2011)

Moin...ne Runde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

verteil...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Moin...ne Runde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du bist aber lahm trink ich schon lang xD
Aber danke


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Oktober 2011)

Moinsen. 
Sodele, nach dem lesen der neuen Antworten zum Hass-Thread gegen Mists of Pandaria bin ich nun auch wach. Selten so oft den Kopf geschüttelt über Forenmember... 

Jetzt erstmal nen Cappu machen


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Moinsen.
> Sodele, nach dem lesen der neuen Antworten zum Hass-Thread gegen Mists of Pandaria bin ich nun auch wach. Selten so oft den Kopf geschüttelt über Forenmember...
> 
> Jetzt erstmal nen Cappu machen



Na dann Prost




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JfmJzDrQwjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich hab auch noch nie soviel Unwissen von WoWspielern gelesen...nur schrott!


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Oktober 2011)

Prost!
So, jetzt muß ich mich nur noch entscheiden, ob ich heute motiviert bin zu arbeiten oder nicht...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Prost!
> So, jetzt muß ich mich nur noch entscheiden, ob ich heute motiviert bin zu arbeiten oder nicht...



Was arbeitest du denn?


----------



## Grushdak (27. Oktober 2011)

Entweder er bleibt arbeitslos blau zu hause oder geht zum Jobcenter oder zum Arzt.

sorry (fiel mir spontan wegen dem Prost! ein) 

Moin @ all

Wollte heute früh anfangen.
Doch bin ich schlecht rausgekommen und es ist sowas von neblig. 
Der Nebel muss sich für die Gartenarbeit erst noch etwas verziehen.

greetz


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Der Nebel muss sich für die Gartenarbeit erst noch etwas verziehen.



Genau...der Nebel 
Das ist nicht ein Tödlicher Nebel wie in diesen schlechten RTL2 Filmen ne?


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was arbeitest du denn?



Hehe, allen Spekulationen zuwider (siehe Grushdak) bin ich als Angestellter im Vertriebsinnendienst unterwegs.
Das heißt zur Arbeit muß ich (bin ja auch schon hier ^^) Aber das mit der Motivation kann ich mir doch aussuchen, oder irre ich mich? *fg*


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Hehe, allen Spekulationen zuwider (siehe Grushdak) bin ich als Angestellter im Vertriebsinnendienst unterwegs.
> Das heißt zur Arbeit muß ich (bin ja auch schon hier ^^) Aber das mit der Motivation kann ich mir doch aussuchen, oder irre ich mich? *fg*



Zerstör das gesamte Büro und sag der Wind wärs gewesen xD


----------



## Grushdak (27. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, die Spekulation war auch nicht wirklich ernst gemeint. 
Und solche Motivationstage/fragen kenne ich auch zugenüge.



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Genau...der Nebel
> Das ist nicht ein Tödlicher Nebel wie in diesen schlechten RTL2 Filmen ne?


Genau - The Fog - Nebel des Grauens.^^
Nee, aber das Laub ist nass bei Werten knapp über 0 Grad ... grrrr.
Janu, es geht dennoch demnächst los.


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zerstör das gesamte Büro und sag der Wind wärs gewesen xD



Hmmmmm... Bring mich nicht auf so tolle Ideen *bösegrins*

P.s: @ Grushdak: Hab ich auch so verstanden


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Hmmmmm... Bring mich nicht auf so tolle Ideen *bösegrins*
> 
> P.s: @ Grushdak: Hab ich auch so verstanden







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IEtUVHvfy6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Aaattaaackeeeeee


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Oktober 2011)

*gnihihi*


----------



## Grushdak (27. Oktober 2011)

Das Video ist ja mal geil! 

*edit:* Bye Sean, schönen Tag noch ...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

So, bin mal weg!


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Oktober 2011)

Morschen! Gott sei dank bin ich der Einkaufshölle entschwunden...Wie können Menschen ungewaschen, um 8.30 Uhr einkaufen gehen?? Ich verstehes nicht...
Vor mir eine leicht debile, ältere Frau, die ziemlich aus den Schuhen roch (meine Vermutung zumindest, denn der Geruch erinnerte mich an ungewaschene Stinkefüsse ( Hallo Bruderherz *zwinker*...)) und hinter mir ein Mann der mir über die Schulter atmete und dabei den Geruch des Todes verströmte *würg* Und in solchen Momenten arbeitet der Kassierer auch noch extrem langsam... Ich könnt am besten nach Hause gehen, so übel ist mir.
Das wird kein guter Tag...aber danke, das ich hier meine Unbefindlichkeit zum Ausdruck bringen konnte...


----------



## Zonalar (27. Oktober 2011)

Sooo, bin auch mal wieder da  Heut werden 2 Bewerbungen geschrieben!

Valdrasiala: Eyup! Man muss sich entscheiden, ob man gut gelaunt ist oder schlecht gelaunt. Das ist keine Frage der Umstände, sondern eine Frage der Einstellung 

Grushdak: Bei uns ist mal die Sonne untergegangen, und wir hatten gleichzeitig tiefnebel, sodass wir nur 5 meter weit schauen konnten. Die Sonne hat den Nebel in ein dunkles Rot eingetaucht. Es sah aus, wie ich mir Blutnebel vorstellen würde. War richtig krass ^^


----------



## Grushdak (27. Oktober 2011)

Kann ich mir gut vorstellen, mit dem blutroten Nebel.
Ich mag aber diese Naturschauspiele.


----------



## Valdrasiala (27. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Das wird kein guter Tag...aber danke, das ich hier meine Unbefindlichkeit zum Ausdruck bringen konnte...



Gern. Bäh, das stell ich mir total widerlich vor...Solche Gerüche am Morgen sind fuba!


----------



## orkman (27. Oktober 2011)

ahhhh ... ich bin noch soo muede und jetzt 2 stunden Immunologie ... na wenigstens danach essen gehen mit ner guten freundin <3


----------



## Saalia (27. Oktober 2011)

Moin! Arbeit ist heute noch das geringste übel, danach gehts geburtstagsgeschenk für oma suchen (was brauch man mit 75 noch?!) und dann zur fahrschule ... mit mittlerweile 26 komm ich mir da immer so alt vor


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> Moin! Arbeit ist heute noch das geringste übel, danach gehts geburtstagsgeschenk für oma suchen (was brauch man mit 75 noch?!) und dann zur fahrschule ... mit mittlerweile 26 komm ich mir da immer so alt vor



Schenk ihr Ginkotabletten


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> Moin! Arbeit ist heute noch das geringste übel, danach gehts geburtstagsgeschenk für oma suchen (was brauch man mit 75 noch?!)



Fotos, Bildbänder und sowas ist immer gut...


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morschen! Gott sei dank bin ich der Einkaufshölle entschwunden...Wie können Menschen ungewaschen, um 8.30 Uhr einkaufen gehen?? Ich verstehes nicht...
> Vor mir eine leicht debile, ältere Frau, die ziemlich aus den Schuhen roch (meine Vermutung zumindest, denn der Geruch erinnerte mich an ungewaschene Stinkefüsse ( Hallo Bruderherz *zwinker*...)) und hinter mir ein Mann der mir über die Schulter atmete und dabei den Geruch des Todes verströmte *würg* Und in solchen Momenten arbeitet der Kassierer auch noch extrem langsam... Ich könnt am besten nach Hause gehen, so übel ist mir.
> Das wird kein guter Tag...aber danke, das ich hier meine Unbefindlichkeit zum Ausdruck bringen konnte...



oje *tröst* ja manchmal hab ich in einem Markt hier mittags Alkis vor und hinter mir...herrlich dieser Odem der einem entgegenduftet...und dann kaufen die ja Brot, Butter und 3 Flaschen Korn...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Ach, der Korn ist doch nur für die Geburtstagsfeier wo 50 Leute kommen


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Oktober 2011)

Hehe, genau und dann treffen die sich immer direkt vor meinem Büro. Vor allem im Sommer, ab 9 Uhr. Neben dran liegt dann auch noch ein Hund mit Hut davor, in dem sie dann immer Geld sammeln fürs nächste Brot... 
Naja, so ist wenigstens immer was los hier, nur ein bisschen laut teilweise...


----------



## H2OTest (27. Oktober 2011)

Guten morgen, mein paket ist imemr noch nicht da -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Guten morgen, mein paket ist imemr noch nicht da -.-



Welches Paket?


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Oktober 2011)

Solange ich nicht arbeiten muss, sehe ich auch nicht immer frisch aus und geh auch nicht immer frisch auf die Straße.

Hat ein wenig was mit Psychologie zu tun.

Genauso wie ich mich in meiner Freizeit ungern in meinen Bürosachen bewege. Da trage ich dann auch Jogginghosen, simple Tshirts statt Polo-/Hemden, eben nicht die guten Lederschuhe...

Das hilft einfach enorm beim "runterkommen", man hat einfach weniger Stress, es fühlt sich einfach anders an.

Und ich bin da auch einer jener Vertreter, die noch ungeduscht frühmorgens einkaufen oder Brötchen holen fahren können. Man ist noch nicht ganz wach, kann sich danach nochmal hinlegen...
Mir geht es dabei ja nicht darum, andere Leute zu verstören, ich genieße das einfach, mich anders verhalten zu können, eben nicht ständig hellwach, überfreundlich sein zu müssen...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Solange ich nicht arbeiten muss, sehe ich auch nicht immer frisch aus und geh auch nicht immer frisch auf die Straße.
> 
> Hat ein wenig was mit Psychologie zu tun.
> 
> ...



Naja aber wenn nen Kerl beim Bäcker in Bademantel Zeitung liest....


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Oktober 2011)

Ähm, solange Du durch deine Präsenz niemanden störst, ist es Dir auch selbst überlassen, in wie weit deine Körperhygiene geht. Wenn Du allerdings bemerkst, dass die Leute sichtlich von dir wegrücken und dich mit einem angeekelten Blick taxieren, solltest Du deien Einstellung eventuell noch mal über denken.
Bei mir muss auch keiner "bürofein" zum Bäcker tapsen...


----------



## Saimensays7412 (27. Oktober 2011)

moin moin

Mensch von 5 vor 11, da sollte man doch langsam mal aufstehen


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Oh ein newbie D:


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2011)

Am schlimmsten find ich immernoch, wenn man morgens zu irgend einer beliebigen Uhrzeit vor 8 Uhr im Bus/Zug/wasauchimmer sitzt und irgendwelche strohblonden Tussies in voller Lautstärke den neusten Klatsch und Tratsch ihrer Schulklasse untereinander austauschen. Da möcht ich am liebsten ein Fenster einschlagen und die Mädels rauswerfen -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten find ich immernoch, wenn man morgens zu irgend einer beliebigen Uhrzeit vor 8 Uhr im Bus/Zug/wasauchimmer sitzt und irgendwelche strohblonden Tussies in voller Lautstärke den neusten Klatsch und Tratsch ihrer Schulklasse untereinander austauschen. Da möcht ich am liebsten ein Fenster einschlagen und die Mädels rauswerfen -.-



Ich würde am liebsten 80% der Leute im Bus rauswerfen...


----------



## Saalia (27. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten find ich immernoch, wenn man morgens zu irgend einer beliebigen Uhrzeit vor 8 Uhr im Bus/Zug/wasauchimmer sitzt und irgendwelche strohblonden Tussies in voller Lautstärke den neusten Klatsch und Tratsch ihrer Schulklasse untereinander austauschen. Da möcht ich am liebsten ein Fenster einschlagen und die Mädels rauswerfen -.-



deswegen kauf ich mir nun ein auto, kanns auch nimmer haben, nach feierabend isses am schlimmsten...

und zur morgens stinken im supermarkt:

samstag vormittags zieh ich auch nur ne jogginghose an wenn ich zum bäcker gehe brötchen holen... aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass otto normal verbraucher gleich dermaßen stinkt, nur weil er morgens vorm bäcker nicht duschen geht... das sind dann schon ganz andere fälle


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...]



Die stören mich gar nicht so. Die kann ich ganz gut ausblenden. Aber grundsätzlich finde ich Busfahren ganz scheusslich und so lang es nicht giesst benutz ich da lieber das Fahrrad. Aber der Winter steht vor der Tür und ich werde wieder gezwungen sein, mit diesen ganzen "kreatueren" in einem kleinen Bus zu sitzen...


----------



## Saimensays7412 (27. Oktober 2011)

kenn das nur ausm Bus zur Uni, immer diese stinkenden Sozi Stundenten


----------



## Kamsi (27. Oktober 2011)

Lidl hat seit heute griechenlandwochen aber genau heute wurde auch beschlossen das griechenland 50% erlassen wird.

Wär ich lidl hätte griechenland wochen erstmal für lange zeit aus dem programm genommen ^^


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2011)

Saalia schrieb:


> deswegen kauf ich mir nun ein auto, kanns auch nimmer haben, nach feierabend isses am schlimmsten...


Da ich meistens eh länger arbeite als die Teenies Schule haben, ists bei mir eigentlich immer recht ruhig


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2011)

Doppelpost, sorry


----------



## Konov (27. Oktober 2011)

Morgän Mädels, man is das kalt heute *brrrrrrrrrr* nur 1 Grad

Und ich muss noch einkaufen.


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Oktober 2011)

Dann wünsch ich Dir viel Glück! Auf das es bei Dir besser läuft


----------



## Dropz (27. Oktober 2011)

Morgen


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Morgen droppus
Achja, für die die es interessiert:
Neue Folge Fernsehkritik Online!


----------



## Dominau (27. Oktober 2011)

Morgäään


----------



## Dropz (27. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Morgen droppus
> Achja, für die die es interessiert:
> Neue Folge Fernsehkritik Online!



Wie wo was Fersehkritik? *g*

btw:Epic Teefrühstück inc


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Wie wo was Fersehkritik? *g*
> 
> btw:Epic Teefrühstück inc



http://fernsehkritik...folge-79/Start/
Sport1 Yoga ftw :O


----------



## Dropz (27. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://fernsehkritik...folge-79/Start/
> Sport1 Yoga ftw :O



lol


----------



## Konov (27. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Dann wünsch ich Dir viel Glück! Auf das es bei Dir besser läuft



Danke


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Oktober 2011)

Fast jeder nach mir vor 6:00 am Freitag Morgen wird verwarnt  Beeilt euch, wenn ihr noch hier was schreiben wollt :>


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saimensays7412 (28. Oktober 2011)

Moin moin


----------



## Zonalar (28. Oktober 2011)

Morgen.
Schon seit 3.30 wach und sauer, dass ich noch nicht den Guten Morgän-Thread eröffnen konnte 
Aber jetzt wird alles wieder gut 

(V) ;,,; (V)


----------



## Arosk (28. Oktober 2011)

yo guys, sitz in der schule und schreib diese zeilen in einen sinnlosen thread! 

immerhin nur noch zwei stunden, dann gehts HAIM.


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2011)

Bah heute ist echt ein schei**tag! Um 03:20 Uhr klingelt irgend ein besoffener Vollidiot die halbe Nachbarschaft wach, darunter natürlich auch mich. Natürlich kann ich anschliessend bis 5 Uhr nicht mehr einschlafen. Aufstehn müsste ich eigentlich um 06:15, aber selbstverständlich verschlafe ich wegen dem Deppen um ne Stunde. Als ob das nicht reichen würde, hat mein Zug natürlich noch ne Viertelstunde Verspätung und ich verpasse den Anschlusszug, sprich noch ne halbe Stunde Verspätung dazu. Der Anschlusszug hält aber auch noch 2x mehr, also sinds alles in allem knapp 2 Stunden Verspätung. Als Zugabe stehen alle meine direkten Vorgesetzten gleich hinter der Eingangstür und diskutieren über irgendwas. So bekommt natürlich jeder mit, dass ich 2 Stunden Verspätung hab.

Wenn ich den Penner nochmal sehe, der mich in der Nacht geweckt hat, schmeiss ich ihn in den nächstbesten, eiskalten Fluss!

Ahja und es geht noch weiter: Zuerst poste ich in den Nachtschwärmer-Thread, statt in den Guten Morgähn-Thread und dann muss ich entsetzt feststellen, dass meine Kopfhörer kaputt sind. War die Putzfrau wohl zu übereifrig im Büro


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Oktober 2011)

Ein fröhliches "guten Morgen!" träller...So noch drei Stunden und dann ist WE!! Wetter ist einigermassen und meine Stimmung relativ gut  
Was will man mehr.
Und Davatar: Tief durch atmen und denken: Alles wird gut!


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen 
Musste seit Wochen man wieder früh Aufstehn. Und ausgerechnet Gestern konnte ich nicht einschlafen :<


----------



## Tilbie (28. Oktober 2011)

Morgen. Heute is letzter Ferientag


----------



## Dropz (28. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Morgen. Heute is letzter Ferientag



stimmt leider


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2011)

Morgän!

Apropo Ferientag, also ich hab Montag noch frei.


----------



## TrollJumper (28. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen.

Dafür ist Montag aber Feiertag


----------



## Dropz (28. Oktober 2011)

welcher feiertag ist da  ?


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle zusammen.
> 
> Dafür ist Montag aber Feiertag



Echt? Wusste ich gar nicht. Wasn da?


----------



## Tilbie (28. Oktober 2011)

TrollJumper schrieb:


> Guten Morgen alle zusammen.
> 
> Dafür ist Montag aber Feiertag



Laut Plan hab ich Schule.


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Laut Plan hab ich Schule.



Ham se bestimmt verpeilt, geh einfach net hin. ^^


----------



## Tilbie (28. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ham se bestimmt verpeilt, geh einfach net hin. ^^


Hast recht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2011)

Oh mann, Guten Morgen *riesen gäääääääääääähner ableg*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vkF0vDrro_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Oktober 2011)

Morschäh!

Was Montag/Dienstag angeht: Das kommt auf's Bundesland an. Montag ist der 31., also Reformationstag, Dienstag der 1., also Allerheiligen. Ich weiß z.B., dass der Studientag der Lehrer extra auf den 31. gelegt wurde und die somit beide Tage frei haben bei uns. Wer also Dienstag frei hat, hat Montag nicht frei, umgekehrt auch. Ich weiß aber nich, ob's sogar n Bundesland gibt, das an keinem der beiden Tage nen Feiertag hat.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Oktober 2011)

moin bis in 9 stunden im nachtschwärmer ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (28. Oktober 2011)

jupp wie haben Dienstag Feiertag...Montag is noch Maloche...:-(


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> moin bis in 9 stunden im nachtschwärmer ^^



isanyoneup gnihihi


----------



## Tilbie (28. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber nich, ob's sogar n Bundesland gibt, das an keinem der beiden Tage nen Feiertag hat.



Niedersachsen.


----------



## Dropz (28. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Niedersachsen.



ja  -.-.-


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Niedersachsen.



Niedersachen...damit Verbinde ich immer was schlechtes xD


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Oktober 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Morschäh!
> 
> Was Montag/Dienstag angeht: Das kommt auf's Bundesland an. Montag ist der 31., also Reformationstag, Dienstag der 1., also Allerheiligen. Ich weiß z.B., dass der Studientag der Lehrer extra auf den 31. gelegt wurde und die somit beide Tage frei haben bei uns. Wer also Dienstag frei hat, hat Montag nicht frei, umgekehrt auch. Ich weiß aber nich, ob's sogar n Bundesland gibt, das an keinem der beiden Tage nen Feiertag hat.




*meld* ...Also hier ist nix mit Feiertag  
Achso, allen ein schönes Wochenende *wink*


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab Ferien gnihihi
In 2 Minuten ist Schicht im Schacht!


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2011)

Verdammt ich bin auch in Niedersachsen. Warum hab ich dann Montag frei? Fragen über Fragen. Scheiße nun ist dicht hier. 
Bis nachher im Nachtschwärmer.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgeeen


----------



## Saimensays7412 (29. Oktober 2011)

Moinsn,

mensch Montag frei zu haben wär n Traum...


----------



## Firun (29. Oktober 2011)

moin moin


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab Ferien 
Hey Firun, lang nixmehr gehört


----------



## TheGui (29. Oktober 2011)

Gibts bald auch nen mittags thread um den ganzen tag abzudecken?


----------



## Firun (29. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab Ferien
> Hey Firun, lang nixmehr gehört



Gibst doch nicht   ich bin jeden Tag hier im Forum ^^


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Gibts bald auch nen mittags thread um den ganzen tag abzudecken?



Das wäre schwachsinnig 

Morgen und Spät-Abend sind IMO einfach wichtige Phasen, in denen viele Buffies sich hier einloggen und einfach ihren Tratsch und Klatsch loswerden wollen.
Das trifft für Mittags und Nachmittags weniger zu.


Achja und Guten Morgen!


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Oktober 2011)

Morschen!


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Tilbie (29. Oktober 2011)

Morgen


----------



## Dominau (29. Oktober 2011)

Moin! 
Grad noch so ..


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen 
Nachdem NS jetzt zu ist :<


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2011)

JOA, aber morgen passt nicht wenn man nicht gepennt hat ^^


----------



## Jester (30. Oktober 2011)

Schlafen ist Schwäche. The Dark Knight does not need sleep. I am Batman!


----------



## Olliruh (30. Oktober 2011)

schlaf wird eh überbewertet


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2011)

Mein Schlafrhythmus ist kaputt... ich bin gerade um 9 aufgewacht.


----------



## Dominau (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich schlaf ich letzer Zeit echt mies :<
Naja, guten Morgen


----------



## Firun (30. Oktober 2011)

moin moin , schon die Uhren zurück gestellt?


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2011)

Firun schrieb:


> moin moin , schon die Uhren zurück gestellt?



Ach, deswegen. Total vergessen. Und die ganzen Uhren haben sich ja selbst umgestellt...


----------



## Firun (30. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ach, deswegen. Total vergessen. Und die ganzen Uhren haben sich ja selbst umgestellt...



Ich habe tatsächlich noch welche die ich mit der Hand umstellen muss


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Blöder Ohrwurm von z0r:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k_U6mWu1XQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Guten Morgen!
Ich hab grad die Uhr meines Mp3-Spielers umgestellt...nur um zu bemerken das sie sich selbst umgestellt hat xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Morgääääähn


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Morgääääähn


Na gut geschlafen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Da ich jetzt schon aufgewacht bin, nicht so richtig :/ 

Und selbst ?


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab diesmal 10 Stunden geschlafen, richtig lange...normalerweise wache ich nach 8 Stunden immer auf  Also recht gut geschlafen. 
Wieder da  Wie findet ihr meine neue Signatur?


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2011)

meines wissens zu hoch


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Nein, die ist unter 200 Pixel  Guck doch mal deine an die ist höher, undzwar um 5 Pixel


----------



## Saimensays7412 (30. Oktober 2011)

moinsn


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Und was habt ihr heute noch so vor?


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2011)

ich leige mit meinem touchpad im bett, darum ist die schrift und bilder größer eingestellt  Darum könte ich das schlecht beurteilen XD


----------



## Dropz (30. Oktober 2011)

morgen wieder um kurz nach 6 aufstehen yay


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich geh morgen zum ersten mal in Fitnessstudio xD


----------



## Dropz (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich geh morgen zum ersten mal in Fitnessstudio xD



mach ich auch seit sein paar Monaten


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> mach ich auch seit sein paar Monaten



Und schon Muskeln?


----------



## Dropz (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und schon Muskeln?



sixpack alles dabei diggah!!!... ne scherz  aber man merkt eben das man was für seinen Körper tut


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Brauch ich echt mal, meine Bierwampe muss weg xD


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2011)

junge scheiß auf sipack du brauchst bizeps!


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich will ja auch kein Sixpack haben, hab ich doch nie gesagt O_o


----------



## Tilbie (30. Oktober 2011)

Morgen.

Ich muss Morgen wieder in die Schule


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab noch ne Woche gnihihihi


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2011)

Dito, bei mir fangen die Ferien morgen erst an. Nur eine Woche, aber immerhin. Habe allerdings auch ein bisschen was zu tun...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Wo hat man denn nur 1 Woche Herbstferien?!


----------



## Dropz (30. Oktober 2011)

In Niedersachsen sind sie zuende :< aber auch nach 2 Wochen


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Niedersachsen ist auch nen blödes Bundesland xD


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2011)

BaWü. Ihr habt 2? O_o


----------



## Dropz (30. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> BaWü. Ihr habt 2? O_o



die frage ich: Wer hat nicht 2 ? oO


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

Also Hessen hat auch 2


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2011)

Klar haben wir 2! Dafür habt ihr iwo 3 oder so. Winterferien vllt.?


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2011)

Morgön!


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Oktober 2011)

Hey Konov =)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2011)

Ich geh seit neustem 1x die Woche schwimmen. Nicht weil ich es brauche (79 kg bei 1,85 *HUSTHUSTHUST*), es tut aber einfach derbe gut.


----------



## EspCap (30. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Klar haben wir 2! Dafür habt ihr iwo 3 oder so. Winterferien vllt.?



Nein, da haben wir auch nur 2. Bei uns sind die Ferien sowieso total bescheuert gelegt. Sommerferien fallen bei uns bis in den September rein, so viel zum Thema Sommer. Naja.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Oktober 2011)

So Ferien zuende, jetzt gehts gleich los zur Schule


----------



## Wolfmania (31. Oktober 2011)

bäh jetzt Arbeit, aber dann Rest der Woche frei 

Croissants für alle...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gazeran (31. Oktober 2011)

Unfreiwillig wach...
Krank sein nervt!


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2011)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeen! Hab soeben erfahren, dass wir heute Abend "Fajita - All you can eat"-Geschäftsessen haben werden und morgen frei ist  Heute wird ein fantastischer Tag! und morgen erst!!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen Peons!


----------



## Raffzahl (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wo hat man denn nur 1 Woche Herbstferien?!



Also MV hat nur 1 Woche Herbstferien gehabt.

Guten Morgen.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Raffzahl schrieb:


> Also MV hat nur 1 Woche Herbstferien gehabt.
> 
> Guten Morgen.



MV besteht ja nur aus Bauern


----------



## Valdrasiala (31. Oktober 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Unfreiwillig wach...
> Krank sein nervt!



Unfreiwillig wach.
Nicht krank sein nervt auch


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> Unfreiwillig wach.
> Nicht krank sein nervt auch



Dann wärst du ja permanent angenervt xD


----------



## iShock (31. Oktober 2011)

Morgen :S


zu früh aufgestanden weil Zeitumstellung verpeilt x_x


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Die war doch schon Gestern O_o


----------



## Dominau (31. Oktober 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c9kaLfdmPpA

Hell yeah, guten Morgen!


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2011)

Seit 4:30 Wach!

UUUUUUND FÜR ALLE: Happy Happy HElloween, HElloween, HElloween. Happy Happy HElloween Silver Shamrocks!

Morgen ^.^

Und passend zu Halloween gibt es grade ne bombastische Welle "Helloween - Walls of Jericho", &#9829; this Album. 
Passend dazu das Bandshirt an, good start into the day!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich feier kein Helloween


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich feier kein Halloween, aber Helloween. ;>


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Scheiss auf die Rechtschreibeung...ausnahmsweise.


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2011)

Es heißt korrekt Halloween. Aber die Band, Helloween, die Feier ich!

Halloween comes but once a year, but you can have Helloween every day!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Ahso  Ich steh heut morgen sowieso dauernd aufm schlauch weil ich schlecht geträumt habe xD
Ich bereite mich auf den Winter vor mit Winterburst


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich muss jetzt dann erstmal mit Mutter einkaufen gehen. Meh, kein Bock! :/


----------



## iShock (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die war doch schon Gestern O_o



ja das ist etwas komplizierter.... 

Computer hatte Deutsche Zeit vor der Umstellung - ich wohne aber in England grad also ist es 1 Stunde früher....

Hab dann den halben Sonntag verschlafen und nicht mitgekriegt ob sich die Uhren auf Computer oder Handy automatisch zurückgestellt haben.

Da meine Mitbewohner auch die Uhren die hier im Haus stehen zurückgestellt haben - noch weniger plan....

Also gestern nacht ins Bett mit der befürchtung zu LANGE (-_-)  zu schlafen.... Heut früh auf die Uhr geschaut.... 8:30... ich dachte es wär 9:30 weil ich schon Leute wach gehört hab x_x (wohne überm arbeitsplatz) - muss normal um 9 wach sein (geht ja eig. x_x)


Naja ich komm runter.... alles scheint normal - die üblichen Verdächtigen geistern durch die Küche.... E-Mails checken - da fragt mich mein Chef - heute schon so früh wach..... kannst  dich doch noch ne halbe Stunde hinhauen....


.... ich glaub das copy - paste ich in den Worüber regt ihr euch auf thread x_X


Ps : 9:15 bei mir jetzte ich bin wech


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Bring mir was mit! Etwas lustiges, was Spass macht und mit Schokolade drum!


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bring mir was mit! Etwas lustiges, was Spass macht und mit Schokolade drum!



Ich soll dir eine Frau, die in Schokolade geschmelzt wurde, mitbringen? O_o Pardon: Eine lustige Frau, die in Schokolade geschmelzt wurde.


----------



## iShock (31. Oktober 2011)

so wieder da xS


vor um 11 ist eh nix zu tun für mich x)


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2011)

Wb!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich soll dir eine Frau, die in Schokolade geschmelzt wurde, mitbringen? O_o Pardon: Eine lustige Frau, die in Schokolade geschmelzt wurde.



Ja...aber nicht deine Mutter xD Die Frau soll ja gut aussehen


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja...aber nicht deine Mutter xD Die Frau soll ja gut aussehen


.....
muss ich dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

*Trollface*


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es dir geht, aber so lustig fand ich es jetzt nicht. Oo


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Ah mist, verdammt. Dann tuts mir leid.


----------



## Edou (31. Oktober 2011)

Schon Ok, ich mach mich dann mal fertig bis später, oder so. S:


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

Scheiß auf Halloween!

Morgen!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Halloween!
> 
> Morgen!



Amen Bruder!
Moinsen na wie gaht di dat?


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Amen Bruder!
> Moinsen na wie gaht di dat?



Ging schon besser, aber auch schon schlechter!
Und selbst?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Mir gehts ganz gut, ich hol mich nochmal ein bissl Müsli


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mir gehts ganz gut, ich hol mich nochmal ein bissl Müsli



Guten Appo ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Oktober 2011)

Morgen! Klasse Dialoge heut hier...


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morgen! Klasse Dialoge heut hier...



Wir warten gerade alle auf dich, damit du es besser machst 

Hier was zum tollen HALLOWEEN:

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/unwiderstehlicher-zombie.html

Bißchen eklig aber irgendwie witzig.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> [....]



Was soll uns das jetzt sagen sean? Dass du alle Cornflakes aufessen willst?
Oder dass jemand hinter dir steht und sagt "Iss alle Cornflakes auf!"?

Oder willst du einfach nur darauf aufmerksam machen, dass man meistens nicht alle Cornflakes aufisst, weil einige wenige am Ende in einer Milchpfütze schon weich geworden sind und am Rand der Müslischale kleben, so dass man diesen Rest nicht mehr essen mag? ^^


----------



## EspCap (31. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was soll uns das jetzt sagen sean? Dass du alle Cornflakes aufessen willst?
> Oder dass jemand hinter dir steht und sagt "Iss alle Cornflakes auf!"?



Ersteres. Kennst du das Meme nicht? :O


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wir warten gerade alle auf dich, damit du es besser machst
> 
> Hier was zum tollen HALLOWEEN:
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir ist einfach nur Langweilig xD


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ersteres. Kennst du das Meme nicht? :O



Du meinst den Ursprung von dieser Figur da? Neee kennsch nit.

@sean

Heute keine Uni/Schule?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Ferien. Und nächstes jahr Ausbildung.


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ferien. Und nächstes jahr Ausbildung.



Wat willste denn machen?
Ich hab heut wieder Schule  aber erst heut abend. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Eisenbahner im Betriebsdienst (Güterverkehr)


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Oktober 2011)

Hat schon jemand spezielle Lern-MP3s für das Handy o.ä. ausprobiert? Also professionelles Lernmaterial gegen Geld, nicht irgendeinen Quatsch. Überlege, ob ich das mal ausprobieren soll.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Was zur Hölle sind Lern_Mp3's ?
Lernmaterial zum Hören? Also ich würd Bücher nehmen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Oktober 2011)

Die verstärken eben den Effekt, weil man ja nicht nur über die Augen lernt. Ist optimal für unterwegs im Auto oder im Bus.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Für was denn? Sprachen?


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Eisenbahner im Betriebsdienst (Güterverkehr)



Hört sich nach körperlicher Betätigung an. ^^

@Flo
Also was das lernen übers hören angeht, hab ich bisher ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Ob sich da extra mp3 Kauf lohnt, weiß ich allerdings nicht, denke da muss jeder sehen was er für ein Lerntyp ist...


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hört sich nach körperlicher Betätigung an. ^^
> 
> @Flo
> Also was das lernen übers hören angeht, hab ich bisher ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Ob sich da extra mp3 Kauf lohnt, weiß ich allerdings nicht, denke da muss jeder sehen was er für ein Lerntyp ist...



Und wo hat man schon die Chance Fahrzeuge mit mehreren 1000 Ps zu fahren


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und wo hat man schon die Chance Fahrzeuge mit mehreren 1000 Ps zu fahren



Nichtmal in der Formel 1 soweit ich weiß


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nichtmal in der Formel 1 soweit ich weiß



Im just a fuckin' winner!
Aber erstmal 21 werden xD
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baureihe_290




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1360 Ps


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2011)

Nettes Gefährt, damit kannste dir auf jedenfall den Weg freiräumen 

Ich geh mal eben einkaufen


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Oktober 2011)

Gerade bei EinsLive (Radio)

Denn denkt daran, heute ist Halloween...Die Gräber werden sich öffnen (/böse Stimme)
Ehepaar Gräber: "Ja hallo, wir sind die Gräber...und wir sind Alkholiker..."
Anonymer Alkoholiker: "bravo, endlich"


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Nettes Gefährt, damit kannste dir auf jedenfall den Weg freiräumen
> 
> Ich geh mal eben einkaufen



Viel Spass


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2011)

Soeben Pizza bestellt


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Soeben Pizza bestellt



Will auch


----------



## Wolfmania (31. Oktober 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Im just a fuckin' winner!
> Aber erstmal 21 werden xD
> http://de.wikipedia....ki/Baureihe_290
> 
> ...



hehe damit zum Bäcker...


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> hehe damit zum Bäcker...



Ne, damit kannste den ganzen Bäcker zu dir hinziehen xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2011)

Guuuuuuuteeeee Laaaaaaaaaaaauneeeeee =)

Moin Moin, noch 3 Stunden...


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Und dann?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2011)

Feierabend ?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2011)

Ah, ok.
WTF



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (1. November 2011)

Guten Morgen !! Jetzt noch (hoffentlich) zwei Stunden warten, dann geht meine Therme und somit das heiße Wasser wieder


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

Ich bin seit drei Stunden wach, hab noch nicht geschlafen und bin aggressiv.

Darauf erst mal ein Gute Laune-Klassiker:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D4cxNpEzjpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2011)

Früh morgen... aufwachen... kacke...


----------



## Zonalar (1. November 2011)

Heut um 06.00 aufgewacht, wecker angeblinzelt... weitergeschlafen.
06.50 nochmal aufgewacht, angezogen, und aufn Bus. <.<

Gimme a break!


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

Ich bin seit 12 Uhr gestern morgen wach und komme irgendwie nicht zum Pennen. Und jetzt lohnt es sich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2011)

Bei Schlafstörungen jeglicher Art und Weise empfehle ich die visuelle einnahme des Buches 'Dolchstoßlegende und Politische Desintegration' von Barth, Erfolg ist garantiert!


----------



## Firun (1. November 2011)

moin moin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XgvR3y5JCXg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gnaaaah Morgen


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2011)

Morgen der Herr!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vpFmUTppgGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Guten morgen!


----------



## Konov (1. November 2011)

Morgen die Damen!

Noch 10 Tage, dann ist Skyrim-Day, woohooo 

Hoffentlich liefert Amazon pünktlich und hoffentlich hab ich Zeit zum zocken an dem Tag.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hoffentlich liefert Amazon pünktlich



Also laut Kerner werden ja 30% der Pakete von Postbeamten entwendet


----------



## Konov (1. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also laut Kerner werden ja 30% der Pakete von Postbeamten entwendet



Jaha lol

Bei mir zum Glück noch nicht vorgekommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also laut Kerner werden ja 30% der Pakete von Postbeamten entwendet



Und laut RTL sind wir alle dreckige Gamer, die nie ne Freundin hatten geschweige denn nicht wissen, wie man mit Frauen umgeht... 

Achso, und Egoshooter machen Amokläufer!1111111


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die nie ne Freundin hatten geschweige denn nicht wissen, wie man mit Frauen umgeht...



Hm.. Stimmt!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Achso, und Egoshooter machen Amokläufer!1111111



Wir hätten eine Bedrohung von Millionen xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2011)

Ey...




Und mir sind schon ein paar Briefe etc. bei der Post abhanden gekommen die nie wieder auftauchten...


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und laut RTL sind wir alle dreckige Gamer, die nie ne Freundin hatten geschweige denn nicht wissen, wie man mit Frauen umgeht...



This! 

Wenn ich mich weiterhin so blöd anstelle hält die Beziehung vielleicht nochmal 3 Jahre. 

Feiertag ist schon was schönes. <3 Und gestern einfach mal Urlaub genommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

Ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen Moorhuhn-Killern! Die sind eh die schlimmsten...  

Ein Wunder, dass sich die PETA noch net eingeschaltet hat.


----------



## Konov (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hm.. Stimmt!



... sagte die Gamerin


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Deanne ist in Wahrheit ein Kerl ich habs immer Gewusst 11elf!!!!


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> ... sagte die Gamerin



Man, wie du mal wieder nichts von meinem Post verstanden hast!! Gottverdammtman!

"Stimmt!" bezog sich auf das Fehlen einer Freundin und Probleme im Umgang mit Frauen. Beides trifft auf mich zu.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

Und Seanbuddha ist in echt ein Schlumpf...  

Oder Schlumpfine ?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und Seanbuddha ist in echt ein Schlumpf...
> 
> Oder Schlumpfine ?



Ich bin in echt ein Saufender Zwerg


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin in echt ein Saufender Zwerg


Dann ab in den Garten mit dir!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Dann ab in den Garten mit dir!



Ne ab nach Moria


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2011)

Dann bist du ein Gummibärchen von der Gummibärenbande...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Ibqoz5M4l0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




die saufen auch dauernd


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dann bist du ein Gummibärchen von der Gummibärenbande...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab ja immernoch die Vermutung das diese Früchte Harz enthalten das zu 80% aus THC besteht.
Und deshalb sind die auch so Dick weil die lahm sind und nur fressen.


----------



## Konov (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man, wie du mal wieder nichts von meinem Post verstanden hast!! Gottverdammtman!
> 
> "Stimmt!" bezog sich auf das Fehlen einer Freundin und Probleme im Umgang mit Frauen. Beides trifft auf mich zu.



OH das ist aber dann ein sehr tiefsinniger Beitrag gewesen, danke für die Erklärung und sorry dass ich diese verschachtelten Gedankengänge nicht rekonstruieren konnte


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2011)

MHm Nein... Gummibären sind toll...

Wunderbares Gut höchster raffinesse...


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> MHm Nein... Gummibären sind toll...
> 
> Wunderbares Gut höchster raffinesse...



Als Kind hab ich Gummibären geliebt! 
Trotzdem ist dies immernoch am besten:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EO5Njr95e20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hatte auch das Spiel dazu auffer NES


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

So, ich gehe jetzt ins Bett, etwas Schlaf muss sein. Guten Tag.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2011)

Langeweile...


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

Ich bin zu faul, ins Bett zu gehen. Also bleibe ich noch online, esse Cornflakes und trinke einen Kaffee.

Edit: 11:11!!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin zu faul, ins Bett zu gehen. Also bleibe ich noch online, esse Cornflakes und trinke einen Kaffee.
> 
> Edit: 11:11!!



Wieso gehst du jetzt erst Schlafen?!


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso gehst du jetzt erst Schlafen?!



War bis 4 Uhr auf einer Halloweenparty (war übrigens reichtlich beschissen) und hab dann bis eben im Internet rumgepaddelt und gezockt. Und jetzt bin ich irgendwie nicht mehr so wirklich müde.


----------



## Valdrasiala (1. November 2011)

...immer diese Leute, die Feiertage haben. Hamburg ist in der Hinsicht reichlich bescheiden...


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> War bis 4 Uhr auf einer Halloweenparty (war übrigens reichtlich beschissen) und hab dann bis eben im Internet rumgepaddelt und gezockt. Und jetzt bin ich irgendwie nicht mehr so wirklich müde.



Warst du Verkleidet?


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2011)

Ich war allein zu Hause und hab Mitten ins Herz geguckt... ^^


----------



## Lakor (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> War bis 4 Uhr auf einer Halloweenparty (war übrigens reichtlich beschissen) und hab dann bis eben im Internet rumgepaddelt und gezockt. Und jetzt bin ich irgendwie nicht mehr so wirklich müde.




Mir gehts irgendwie ähnlich. War bis 5 Uhr weg, hab bis 7 so nen bissl gedöst und bin von alleine wieder aufgewacht, ziemlich seltsam. Normalerweise sollte ich alleine durch den Alkohol länger pennen können, wobei ich glaube, dass ich den gleich auf anderem Wege merken werde


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Warst du Verkleidet?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich. Dazu Spitzenhandschuhe, eine zerfetzte Strumpfhose und feine Stiefeletten mit klackernden Verschlüssen. Und ein schwarzes, kurzes Cape mit Kapuze.

Leider waren ausser mir (trotz Kostümpflicht) nur zwei Leute wirklich verkleidet. Der Rest kam mit dummen Karnevalsperücken und Federboas. -__-


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch Schick ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9erKbsQW8C0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ist doch Schick ^^



Ja, ich weiß. ^^ Hat auch einiges gekostet und ich habe viel Zeit gebraucht, alles zusammenzustellen. Die Party war trotzdem Mist, Gründe stehen ja im "Was regt euch auf?"-Thread.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß. ^^ Hat auch einiges gekostet und ich habe viel Zeit gebraucht, alles zusammenzustellen. Die Party war trotzdem Mist, Gründe stehen ja im "Was regt euch auf?"-Thread.



Vielleicht hast du einfach zuwenig Getrunken *lach*
Das EIfersuchtsteil erinnert mich iwie an diese eine How I met your Mother Folge, wo Ted eine in WoW kennenlernt^^


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du einfach zuwenig Getrunken *lach*



Ich habe gar nichts getrunken, weil mich diese ewige Sauferei mittlerweile nur noch nervt. Cocktails sind ja noch ganz geil, aber Wodka, Tequilla, Jägermeister und das ganze andere Zeug schmeckt widerlich und sorgt nur für einen dicken Kopf. Und den Zickenterror gestern hätte ich besoffen auch nicht besser überstanden, das wäre höchstens noch eskaliert.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe gar nichts getrunken, weil mich diese ewige Sauferei mittlerweile nur noch nervt. Cocktails sind ja noch ganz geil, aber Wodka, Tequilla, Jägermeister und das ganze andere Zeug schmeckt widerlich und sorgt nur für einen dicken Kopf. Und den Zickenterror gestern hätte ich besoffen auch nicht besser überstanden, das wäre höchstens noch eskaliert.



Cocktails und das andere ist doch Mist (Ausser Jägermeister)
Bier muss getrunken werden 
Ach du hättest die doch alle fertiggemacht, hätte doch lustig werden können 
Ein paar Mortal Kombat moves oder das Einschreiten vom Krieger..


----------



## Deanne (1. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Cocktails und das andere ist doch Mist (Ausser Jägermeister)
> Bier muss getrunken werden
> Ach du hättest die doch alle fertiggemacht, hätte doch lustig werden können



Ich trinke halt nur, was ich gerne mag und was fruchtig schmeckt. Bier ist mir zu herb und ich vertrag das auch nicht gut, kriege davon Magenschmerzen. 

Und glaub mir, die Eskalation stand kurz bevor, aber ich kann mich sehr gut zusammenreissen und auf das asoziale Niveau anderer Leute lasse ich mich nicht herunter. Da nehme ich lieber meinen Hut und gehe der Katastrophe dezent aus dem Weg.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich trinke halt nur, was ich gerne mag und was fruchtig schmeckt. Bier ist mir zu herb und ich vertrag das auch nicht gut, kriege davon Magenschmerzen.
> 
> Und glaub mir, die Eskalation stand kurz bevor, aber ich kann mich sehr gut zusammenreissen und auf das asoziale Niveau anderer Leute lasse ich mich nicht herunter.



Da haste auch iwie wieder Recht. 
Aber solang du ne Spannende Zockernacht noch hattest...


----------



## Reflox (1. November 2011)

Immer diese Halloween Partys... Die sind eh nur ein Grund zum bechern bis man kotzt. Da habe ich lieber abgesagt =/


----------



## Konov (1. November 2011)

Ich trink auch kein Alk mehr. ^^
Fehlen tuts mir nur selten, wenn ich Stress hab. Dann bilde ich mir ein, etwas Alk könnte helfen den Stress wieder abzubauen.
Aber geht auch ohne.

Seit über nem Monat bin ich jetzt völlig clean, auch keine Cocktails mehr o.ä. frei nach dem Motto, wenn, dann richtig!

Das Problem ist eher, es mit anderen Leute auszuhalten, wenn sie betrunken sind. Glaube aber, das ist Gewohnheitssache.
Im Moment ist es mir noch eher unangenehm. Es schränkt einen doch evtl. etwas ein.

Aber ich tu es ja für mich, nicht für die anderen.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Immer diese Halloween Partys... Die sind eh nur ein Grund zum bechern bis man kotzt. Da habe ich lieber abgesagt =/



Also ich werd heut abend schön mitm Kumpel ein paar Gangsterfilme gucken und dazu Met trinken. Und im Nachtschwärmer natürlich rumspammen.


----------



## Ellesmere (2. November 2011)

Sooo...dann eröffne ich mal den Thread. Guten Morgen 
Halbzeit! Wenn der Tag heute rum ist, ist so gut wie Wochenende!


----------



## H2OTest (2. November 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

Morgen


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. November 2011)

Tag auch. Ich überlege, ob ich nach Hamburg an die Uni wechsle, dort bestehen prozentual die meisten Absolventen mit einem Prädikatsexamen. Ob sich das rentiert? Hier alles aufzugeben, nur weil das Examen eventuell ein bisschen leichter ist? Aber es ist nun mal essentiell für die Zukunft.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tag auch. Ich überlege, ob ich nach Hamburg an die Uni wechsle, dort bestehen prozentual die meisten Absolventen mit einem Prädikatsexamen. Ob sich das rentiert? Hier alles aufzugeben, nur weil das Examen eventuell ein bisschen leichter ist? Aber es ist nun mal essentiell für die Zukunft.



Ich finde es erstaunlich was du hier immer im Forum fragst^^
Ich würde nicht wechseln. Vielleicht wird da ganz anders gelehrt als du es gewohnt bist.

Ich bin immernoch geschlaucht von gestern Abend


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. November 2011)

Was soll ich denn dann fragen? Was die Leute zum Frühstück hatten oder was die hiesige Damenwelt für einen Slip heute trägt?

Ich liefere wenigstens spannende Themen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2011)

HEUREKA!




Nach 3 Wochen intensiver Forschung über das sich vehement der Änderung verweigernde Mikroklima innerhalb meines kleinen Zimmers bin ich zu Ergebnissen gekommen!

Bei geschlossenem Fenster und geschlossener Tür kam es immer zu einem... sehr unangenehmen Klima, was daher herrührt, dass die interne Luftzirkulation um etwa 87% einbricht und die Temperatur um etwa 3°C ansteigt während die Luftfeuchtigkeit sich sporadisch in jeweils das ein oder andere Extrem verkehrt, je nachdem welchen Inhalt das Zimmer hat.




Meine ersten Versuche einer künstlich erhöhten Luftzirkulation zur Verbesserung des Klimas mithilfe einer erwärmten Bodenebene und einer gekühlten Deckenebene schlugen leider fehl, auf so engen Raum scheint es mit "Kalte Luft sinkt, Warme Luft steigt" und der damit erfolgenden Zirkulation nicht wirklich zu funktionieren.




Meine weiteren Experimente erfolgten dann, mit einem Versuch das Klima direkt zu verändern durch eine Art Lufterfrischer um die Luft mit frischem Wasser anzureichern.

Reines Wasser war allerdings nicht erfolgreich, da es sich zu schnell zerstäubte.

Erst bei der dritten Version des Lufterfrischers konnte ich einen Sieg erringen, das Klima verbesserte sich umgehend zu einer der menschlichen Form angenehmeren Version.

Natürlich bestand der Lufterfrischer weiterhin zu etwa 80% aus reinem Wasser, doch habe ich ihm noch Natriumdodecylpoly(oxyethylen)sulfat. Glycerin, Cocamidopropyl Betain, Sodium Chlorid, Polyquaternium-7, 2-Hydroxypropansäure und ein starkes Ylang-Ylang Extrakt in Ölform hinzugefügt.




So hatte ich eine angenehm Frische, saubere und die Sinne anregende Mixtur die perfekt für meine Zwecke war.

So ein wunderbarer Tag!




Achja, dafür hab ich nicht geschlafen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2011)

Mit einer konzentrierten Anwendungen kann man meine Mixture sogar als Parfume benutzen ^^


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

Morgen Ladies!

Hoffentlich wird der heutige Tag besser als die vorangegangenen


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2011)

Ladies?


----------



## Greendesert (2. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ladies?



Fühlst du dich angesprochen? 

BTT: Guter Morgen ist für mich etwas fehlerhaft heute irgendwie ...


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Fühlst du dich angesprochen?
> 
> BTT: Guter Morgen ist für mich etwas fehlerhaft heute irgendwie ...



Naja, der Thread soll ja jedem einen guten Morgen bereiten, auch wenn er/sie eigentlich keinen hat


----------



## Greendesert (2. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, der Thread soll ja jedem einen guten Morgen bereiten, auch wenn er/sie eigentlich keinen hat



Ja, vielleicht ergibt sich das ja noch


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2011)

Nein, ich bin nur verwirrt, weil bisher nur ich hier wirklich noch rumgeister...


----------



## Greendesert (2. November 2011)

Jetzt bist du ja nichtmehr alleine ;-)


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin nur verwirrt, weil bisher nur ich hier wirklich noch rumgeister...



Also die letzten Tage waren eigentlich immer eine Handvoll an Leuten am posten bis 1 Minute vor 12. ^^
Und Greendesert hat recht, nun biste nimmer allein


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2011)

Ja jetzt nicht mehr...


----------



## Greendesert (2. November 2011)

Und es sind ja noch 1 1/2 Stunden Zeit


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ja jetzt nicht mehr...



Wolltest du lieber allein sein?


----------



## Davatar (2. November 2011)

Morgeeeeen! Mein PC hat heute "ihre" Tage :S Find ich gar nicht toll. Dauert alles extra lange. Startup 20 Minuten, Windows Login 10 Minuten, Programmstart 10 Minuten o_O


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2011)

Ab mit ihr ins Klinikum 




Und nein... ich bin zu deprimiert für Selbstgespräche also besser nicht allein


----------



## Greendesert (2. November 2011)

Alleine ist ja auch doof in nem Forum


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2011)

Außerdem wird mir das immer als Spam ausgelegt...


----------



## Greendesert (2. November 2011)

Wer seinen Post-Counter Pushen will der kann das ja gerne machen, mit sich selber schreiben


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

Vielleicht sollte mal jemand einen Monolog-Thread eröffnen


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2011)

Ich kann ja auch wieder daraufhin arbeiten einen meiner Träume mit aufzuschreiben, dann gibts erstmal wieder genug Monolog xD


----------



## Greendesert (2. November 2011)

Und dann schreibt nen 2ter was und der Thread ist nichtmehr Sinnvoll^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2011)

Darf halt nur ein Mod was schreiben xD


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

Was mich schon immer interessiert hat, woher kommt eigtl der Name Selor Kiith?


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2011)

Aus den verworrensten Winkeln von Hirnhausen ^^




Nein Ernsthaft... Kiith kommt von Homeworld (Die Karak/Hiigara Familien/Häuser heißen halt "Kiith" also z.B. "Kiith Somtaaw")

Selor... ja... passte einfach dazu... das zusammen hat einen hübschen melodischen Fluss beim sprechen.


----------



## Konov (2. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Aus den verworrensten Winkeln von Hirnhausen ^^



Klingt einleuchtend


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2011)

Dabei ists dann auch irgendwie geblieben und fast überall kann man diesen Namen finden, wenn ich damit zu tun hab ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. November 2011)

Ich habs getötet


----------



## Edou (3. November 2011)

Morgään!


----------



## Ellesmere (3. November 2011)

Morschen!


----------



## Edou (3. November 2011)

GEBURTSTAG! GRATULIERT MIR FUßVOLK! (Dabei bin ich selbst erst 17 und mache meinen FÜHRERschein nächstes Jahr :S)

Nein, spaß. Aber ich hab echt bday :S


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2011)

Guten Morgen! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=onHTTy0Gp9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (3. November 2011)

Keine Lust, gleich zur Arbeit zu gehen. Keine Lust auf die Kollegen, die einen ständig mit ihrem Scheiss ablenken.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2011)

Fandest du die Arbeit nicht vor kurzem noch total toll?


----------



## Deanne (3. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Fandest du die Arbeit nicht vor kurzem noch total toll?



Ja, anfangs fand ich es toll, sich nur zu unterhalten und dabei kaum arbeiten zu müssen, aber mittlerweile nervt es. Ich bin da, um zu arbeiten, nicht um mir das Gelaber meiner Kollegen anzuhören. Und zudem scheint es unter den Mitarbeitern ziemlich viel böses Blut zu geben, was ich nun immer mehr mitbekomme. 
Und in sowas möchte ich nicht reingezogen werden.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2011)

Naja, arbeiten und nur rumsitzen kann ich auch nicht. Irgendwas muss ich machen. Für blödes Geschwätz hab ich eh keine Nerven. ^^ Daher geb ich mich meistens gar nicht erst mit Kollegen ab - oder eben wirklich nur während der Arbeit.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2011)

Einfach nur freundlich lächeln und winken  

Ansonsten, sofern der Chef es erlaubt und es auch nicht stört Musik hören... einfach abschalten und all das ausblenden...


----------



## Deanne (3. November 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Ansonsten, sofern der Chef es erlaubt und es auch nicht stört Musik hören... einfach abschalten und all das ausblenden...



Es läuft die ganze Zeit Musik im Hintergrund und da ich im Verkauf mit Kunden zu tun habe, muss ich aufmerksam sein und kann nicht mit Stöpseln in den Ohren herumlaufen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. November 2011)

Ja gut, das erschwert das ganze ein bisschen...


----------



## schneemaus (3. November 2011)

Guten Morgen ihr Lieben!

Grade mein Morgenkäffchen leer getrunken (nach ner Stunde oO) und nu bin ich ansprechbar


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2011)

Es geht weiter!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MsDugITBANI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Guten Morgen erstmal^^


----------



## Davatar (3. November 2011)

Morgeeeeeeen!

Kann mich nicht entscheiden, was langweiliger ist: Programm-Installation oder Recovery.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Morgeeeeeeen!
> 
> Kann mich nicht entscheiden, was langweiliger ist: Programm-Installation oder Recovery.



Ich würd sagen Recovery. Da man bei Programminstallationen mehr "Abwechslung" durch mehrere Installationen hat.


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2011)




----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2011)

Morgen Zam. Na alles fit?


----------



## Ellesmere (3. November 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> GEBURTSTAG! GRATULIERT MIR FUßVOLK! (Dabei bin ich selbst erst 17 und mache meinen FÜHRERschein nächstes Jahr :S)
> 
> Nein, spaß. Aber ich hab echt bday :S




Happy Birthday-auch wenn Du erst 17 bist ^^


----------



## win3ermute (3. November 2011)

Wo bleibt der Thread zum wichtigsten "Aktionstag" des Jahres? Jungs, heute ist

Weltmännertag!

Wenn wir schon 7 Jahre weniger Lebenszeit als die Weibchen haben, dann sollen sie uns heute wenigstens bevorzugt behandeln!


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2011)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der Thread zum wichtigsten "Aktionstag" des Jahres? Jungs, heute ist
> 
> Weltmännertag!
> 
> Wenn wir schon 7 Jahre weniger Lebenszeit als die Weibchen haben, dann sollen sie uns heute wenigstens bevorzugt behandeln!



Oh stimmt! Dmax hat da ja von gelabert


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2011)

Ich verstehe meinen Schwager nicht... er ist schon länger arbeitlos und arbeitet nur so halblegal zwei mal pro Woche in einer Kneipe... meine Schwester ist bei der Post und schafft die Kohle ran, für eine Frau eigentlich recht viel. Nur haben sie eben ein Haus, zwei Hunde, eine Katze, zwei Pferde, zwei Autos und ein Motorrad. Dass man da nicht besonders flüssig ist, dürfte klar sein. Jetzt will er sich zu Weihnachten kaufen - Achtung - eine PS 3 und ein Macbook für 1200 Euro. Ich hab ihm angeboten, mit ihm zusammen ein Office-Notebook herauszusuchen, das kostet keine 400 Euro. Denn mehr Leistung hat das Macbook auch nicht. Kostet aber 800 Euro mehr... ich versteh das echt nicht, da hat man kaum Geld und muss es dann für so einen Luxus hinausschleudern. Das bestätigt nur meine Meinung über Apple-Fanboys.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich verstehe meinen Schwager nicht... er ist schon länger arbeitlos und arbeitet nur so halblegal zwei mal pro Woche in einer Kneipe... meine Schwester ist bei der Post und schafft die Kohle ran, für eine Frau eigentlich recht viel. Nur haben sie eben ein Haus, zwei Hunde, eine Katze, zwei Pferde, zwei Autos und ein Motorrad. Dass man da nicht besonders flüssig ist, dürfte klar sein. Jetzt will er sich zu Weihnachten kaufen - Achtung - eine PS 3 und ein Macbook für 1200 Euro. Ich hab ihm angeboten, mit ihm zusammen ein Office-Notebook herauszusuchen, das kostet keine 400 Euro. Denn mehr Leistung hat das Macbook auch nicht. Kostet aber 800 Euro mehr... ich versteh das echt nicht, da hat man kaum Geld und muss es dann für so einen Luxus hinausschleudern. Das bestätigt nur meine Meinung über Apple-Fanboys.


Ich finde das genauso Kurios wie Arbeitslose die:
- Kettenraucher sind
- Bei 9Live anrufen
- Bei diesen Komischen Teletext TED'S mitmachen
- Premiere haben (bzw. das heisst ja jetzt "Sky")

Und sich dann über wenig Geld beschweren!
Vorallem finde ich die Qualität von Apple für den Preis minderwertig.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2011)

Na gut, Rauchen ist ja Sucht, da kann nicht jeder damit aufhören. Aber er hat im Keller ja noch einen Desktop stehen. Der braucht eigentlich nur Windows 7, eine neue Festplatte und evtl. ein neues Netzteil. Hab ich ihm angeboten zu kaufen und einzubauen. Nein, der steht im Keller, da will er nicht arbeiten. Und wenn schon Notebook, dann von Apple. Schließlich ist der Ipod mit dem Rasier-Sound und der Biertrink-Animation ja sooo toll. 1200 Euro, nur damit man Bewerbungen schreiben kann...

Ob er weiß, dass längst nicht alle Anwendungen auf der Kiste laufen werden?


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> *Na gut, Rauchen ist ja Sucht, da kann nicht jeder damit aufhören.*
> 
> *Ob er weiß, dass längst nicht alle Anwendungen auf der Kiste laufen werden?*



1) Man kann damit aufhören, ich hab früher mal 16-20 Zigaretten am Tag geraucht. Ausserdem sollen die sich mit ihrer Sucht da nicht so anstellen, Tabak ist ein Luxusgut.

2) Applebenutzer haben Rosarote Brillen 

3) Ich verstehe nicht wieso so viele das Design von Apple anpreisen. Acer Aspire ist viel schicker.


----------



## charly-sue (3. November 2011)

guuten moorgen 


um 7 uhr 15 zur arbeit gefahren und jetzt schon keine lust mehr drauf...

Unterhaltung? 


zu open, n MCbook würd ich mir sowieso nie z u tun.. diese Tastatuur und Maus.. Horror....


----------



## Deanne (3. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 1) Man kann damit aufhören, ich hab früher mal 16-20 Zigaretten am Tag geraucht. Ausserdem sollen die sich mit ihrer Sucht da nicht so anstellen, Tabak ist ein Luxusgut



Ich kenne auch einige Leute, die eine Schachtel am Tag rauchen und sich dann beschweren, dass sie so wenig Geld zur Verfügung haben. Und die meisten von denen, behaupten, sie könnten damit nicht aufhören, haben es aber noch nie probiert. Für mich eine faule Ausrede, denn man kann zumindest versuchen, seinen Konsum einzuschränken. Und wenn dann noch Kinder da sind und die wegen der Sucht der Eltern auf vieles verzichten müssen, wird mir schlecht.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch einige Leute, die eine Schachtel am Tag rauchen und sich dann beschweren, dass sie so wenig Geld zur Verfügung haben. Und die meisten von denen, behaupten, sie könnten damit nicht aufhören, haben es aber noch nie probiert. Für mich eine faule Ausrede, denn man kann zumindest versuchen, seinen Konsum einzuschränken. Und wenn dann noch Kinder da sind und die wegen der Sucht der Eltern auf vieles verzichten müssen, wird mir schlecht.



Es ist wirklich eine Faule ausrede!
Am dümmsten finde ich die, die das Rauchen "Ausschleichen" wollen (Also immer weniger)
Ich hab von einem auf den anderen Tag zack - weg. Und ich brauchte nichtmal ein komisches Selbsthilfebuch xD


----------



## Konov (3. November 2011)

Morgen zusammen!

Happy börsday Edou 

@Topic
Die Beeinflussung durch die Medien ist eben einfach so unglaublich groß... für den einen mehr, für den anderen weniger.
Wenn dir nicht irgendjemand den Flo ins Gehirn gesetzt hätte, dass ein Apple Produkt absolut toll und unverzichtbar ist, würde man auch nicht so denken. Und viele Leute sind davon so leicht beeinflussbar.

Eine Freundin von mir hätte sich auch eine normale Digicam kaufen können.
Aber neeeeein, sie hat 60 Euro Miese aufm Konto und muss sich von mir ständig Geld zum Essen und Trinken borgen, kauft sich dann aber eine Spiegelreflexkamera für 800 Euro auf Pump.

Muss ich noch mehr sagen? Als hätte es kein Mittelding oder was günstigeres gegeben... aber sie ist sowieso etwas komisch, ein Stückweit verwöhnt, ein stückweit arrogant, trotzdem raucht und kifft sie wie ein Schlot und Finanzen bekommt sie nicht auf die Reihe. Ich hab immer das Gefühl, ich bin einer der wenigen Leute, die noch nachdenken beim Geld ausgeben. 

Und vorallem habe ich die GABE festzustellen, was ich brauche und was nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> trotzdem raucht und kifft sie wie ein Schlot



Ich kenne jemanden er gibt 8 Euro am Tag für Marijhuana aus. Echt traurig soetwas.

Achja Edou:
Willkommen im Club 17 *highfive*
Alles gute


----------



## charly-sue (3. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch einige Leute, die eine Schachtel am Tag rauchen und sich dann beschweren, dass sie so wenig Geld zur Verfügung haben. Und die meisten von denen, behaupten, sie könnten damit nicht aufhören, haben es aber noch nie probiert. Für mich eine faule Ausrede, denn man kann zumindest versuchen, seinen Konsum einzuschränken. Und wenn dann noch Kinder da sind und die wegen der Sucht der Eltern auf vieles verzichten müssen, wird mir schlecht.




Ja da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, denn sowas ist unverantwortlich gegenüber den Kindern! Sowas kann ih nicht abhaben, vorallem wenni ch mir Vorstell, dass ich meinen Kinder kein Spielzeug kaufen kann weil ich rauchen will!


Wenn man wirklich Will schafft man es! Ist eine reine Kopfsache!


----------



## Konov (3. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich kenne jemanden er gibt 8 Euro am Tag für Marijhuana aus. Echt traurig soetwas.



Eben darauf wollte ich hinaus.
Merken die Leute nicht wieviel Geld das kostet?

Für ein 2 Gramm Päckchen werden jede zweite Woche 20 Euro ausgegeben, so oder so ähnlich läuft es ab, ich erinnere mich, wie das zu meiner Sommer-Kiff-Zeit (vor einigen Jahren) war.

Heute bin ich schlauer und rauche nicht, kiffe nicht, trinke nicht und spare damit (für mich wichtiges) Geld.

Und wenn man dann mal wieder irgendwohin ausgeht und besagte Freundin ist dabei, dann muss ich wieder was ausgeben weil sie kein Geld mehr zum Leben hat. ^^
Naja immerhin arbeitet sie recht fleissig nebenbei, aber was bringt es, wenn das ganze Geld trotzdem rausgefeuert wird?


----------



## Deanne (3. November 2011)

Besonders amüsant finde ich es, dass kettenrauchende Bekannte (eine Schachtel am Tag) mich dafür kritisieren, mir einmal in der Woche einen Kaffee bei Starbucks zu gönnen. Verschwendung und dekadent seie das, meinen sie.

Ansonsten halte ich mich mit dem Konsum von Suchtmitteln auch zurück. Ich trinke wenig, rauche nicht und gönne mir hier und da mal einen Kaffee. Damit spart man gutes Geld ein.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Eben darauf wollte ich hinaus.
> Merken die Leute nicht wieviel Geld das kostet?
> 
> Für ein 2 Gramm Päckchen werden jede zweite Woche 20 Euro ausgegeben, so oder so ähnlich läuft es ab, ich erinnere mich, wie das zu meiner Sommer-Kiff-Zeit (vor einigen Jahren) war.
> ...



Vorallem was bringt es zu Kiffen? Das wird doch alles später Profane und zerstört den Körper.
Ich rate dir ihr einfach mal kein Geld zu geben und sie damit zu Konfrontieren.


----------



## Konov (3. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Besonders amüsant finde ich es, dass kettenrauchende Bekannte (eine Schachtel am Tag) mich dafür kritisieren, mir einmal in der Woche einen Kaffee bei Starbucks zu gönnen. Verschwendung und dekadent seie das, meinen sie.
> 
> Ansonsten halte ich mich mit dem Konsum von Suchtmitteln auch zurück. Ich trinke wenig, rauche nicht und gönne mir hier und da mal einen Kaffee. Damit spart man gutes Geld ein.



Normal hol ich mir auch keinen Kaffee bei Starbucks oder nutze vergleichbare Angebote, die ja im Verhältnis nicht die günstigsten sind.
Aber wenn man sich das vornimmt und es einplant finanziell, dann wüsste ich nicht, wieso man sich das nicht gönnen sollte. Insofern Daumen hoch.




seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vorallem was bringt es zu Kiffen? Das wird doch alles später Profane und zerstört den Körper.
> Ich rate dir ihr einfach mal kein Geld zu geben und sie damit zu Konfrontieren.



Naja dass es sich dabei natürlich um eine mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägte Sucht handelt, darüber brauchen wir wohl nicht zu reden. ^^

Ja wenn ich ihr keins geben würde und ihr das sagen würde, ich denke dann wäre sie ausgesprochen sauer und zeigt das dann auch.
Ehrlich gesagt wäre es mir ja egal, aber da wir jeden Tag (bis zum Frühjahr) noch zur selben Schule gehen, ist das kaum eine Option. Muss schließlich jeden Tag mit ihr auskommen.


----------



## Deanne (3. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Normal hol ich mir auch keinen Kaffee bei Starbucks oder nutze vergleichbare Angebote, die ja im Verhältnis nicht die günstigsten sind.
> Aber wenn man sich das vornimmt und es einplant finanziell, dann wüsste ich nicht, wieso man sich das nicht gönnen sollte. Insofern Daumen hoch.



Ich finde den Kaffee dort auch sehr teuer, aber andere Ketten nehmen zB. für Sojamilch, auf die ich angewiesen bin, Aufschlag. Wenn überhaupt welche angeboten wird. In dieser Hinsicht bin ich mit SB sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Reflox (3. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Besonders amüsant finde ich es, dass kettenrauchende Bekannte (eine Schachtel am Tag) mich dafür kritisieren, mir einmal in der Woche einen Kaffee bei Starbucks zu gönnen. Verschwendung und dekadent seie das, meinen sie.
> 
> Ansonsten halte ich mich mit dem Konsum von Suchtmitteln auch zurück. Ich trinke wenig, rauche nicht und gönne mir hier und da mal einen Kaffee. Damit spart man gutes Geld ein.



Kaffee ist kein Suchtmittel, sondern ein Elixier des Lebens! 

In diesem Sinne hole ich mir nochmals eine schöne Tasse Kaffee.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2011)

Guten Morgäääääähn und aaaaaaaaaaaalllllllllllles Gute zum Geburtstag Edou  

Ich hatte so einen komischen Traum, ein Glück bin ich wieder aufgewacht... .___.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich finde den Kaffee dort auch sehr teuer, aber andere Ketten nehmen zB. für Sojamilch, auf die ich angewiesen bin, Aufschlag. Wenn überhaupt welche angeboten wird.



Amen!
Jedoch muss ich sagen das ich es blöd finde dass die denselben Milchaufschäumer für die Sojamilch wie auch für die Kuhmilch benutzen.
Da muss man denen das extra sagen das sie den doch wenigstens abputzen sollen...
Bin mal für 30min weg


----------



## charly-sue (3. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Eben darauf wollte ich hinaus.
> Merken die Leute nicht wieviel Geld das kostet?
> 
> Für ein 2 Gramm Päckchen werden jede zweite Woche 20 Euro ausgegeben, so oder so ähnlich läuft es ab, ich erinnere mich, wie das zu meiner Sommer-Kiff-Zeit (vor einigen Jahren) war.
> ...



aso ich find das ist eine sache der einteilung..

man muss nicht auf alles verzichten, sondern es nur richtig einteilen. sparkonto z.B. oder für den und den geldbetrag geh ich was trinken. ist warsh. ziemlich ätzend aber wer nicht mit dem geld klar kommt is sowieso bissel am ar*ch... meine ich kenne auch leute die kiffen und rauchen und haben ne wohnung und müssen essen kaufen und alles. aber die machen das so, dass sie überleben und sich auch ma was leisten können, ansonsten biste selberschuld wenn man das geld lieber ganz verraucht/vertrinkt nd nichts auf die seite legt.


----------



## Reflox (3. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hatte so einen komischen Traum, ein Glück bin ich wieder aufgewacht... .___.



Ich auch. Ich habe geträumt ich hätte diese Frisur 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (3. November 2011)

charly-sue schrieb:


> aso ich find das ist eine sache der einteilung..
> 
> man muss nicht auf alles verzichten, sondern es nur richtig einteilen. sparkonto z.B. oder für den und den geldbetrag geh ich was trinken. ist warsh. ziemlich ätzend aber wer nicht mit dem geld klar kommt is sowieso bissel am ar*ch... meine ich kenne auch leute die kiffen und rauchen und haben ne wohnung und müssen essen kaufen und alles. aber die machen das so, dass sie überleben und sich auch ma was leisten können, ansonsten biste selberschuld wenn man das geld lieber ganz verraucht/vertrinkt nd nichts auf die seite legt.



Jo, da haste Recht... ist halt ne Sache der Einteilung. 
Wenn ich dann aber mitbekomme wie ich und auch diverse andere Leute regelmässig um Essensgeld angebettelt werden, dann kann was nicht stimmen. ^^

Vorallem wenn man sich dann zwischendrin Türkeiurlaub und Spiegelreflexkamera leistet.


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. November 2011)

Lustig ist ja, dass meine Schwester regelmäßig von meinen Eltern kleinere Beträge bekommt, so um die 20-30 Euro immer mal wieder, wenns knapp ist. Aber er, dessen Eltern wirklich richtig Kohle haben, geht nie betteln. Dazu ist er zu stolz. Er schickt lieber meine Schwester, die darf diesen Stolz offenbar nicht haben. 

Phu, wie mich das aufregt. Persönlich habe ich nichts gegen ihn, aber dieses Verhalten, seit er arbeitslos ist. Nur weil sein Bruder, der im Gegensatz zu ihm mehr Geld hat, als er ausgeben kann, einen Mac hat, braucht er auch einen. Man muss sich ja nach außen hin gut verkaufen. Wenn meine Schwester dafür ihre Pferde oder ihren Cheep verkaufen muss - Wayne interessierts?


----------



## charly-sue (3. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, da haste Recht... ist halt ne Sache der Einteilung.
> Wenn ich dann aber mitbekomme wie ich und auch diverse andere Leute regelmässig um Essensgeld angebettelt werden, dann kann was nicht stimmen. ^^
> 
> Vorallem wenn man sich dann zwischendrin Türkeiurlaub und Spiegelreflexkamera leistet.




jaa schon klar  

sie sind evt. 1. zu geizig um das geld selber von der bank zu holen oder 2. essen auch gleich  das was am teuersten ist  aber eben das essen ist hier bei uns halt schon sehr teuer. aber kann verstehen was du meinst, man fühlt sichd ann schon bissel verarscht...  

Aber als ich noch in der ausbildung war, haben meine eltern mir die ganze verpflegung gezahlt, sprich einfach so 50 eureo gegeben und konnte ich für's essn verwenden 

aber sie ich kann im monat sicher 1250 Euro auf die seite legen und der rest ist für wohnung, auto, zug, essen, kleider, fische, hobbys, alles mögliche wo sonst noch so anfällt. und ich komm mit dem zurecht. ird ab und an vielleicht knapp, aber ich kann mir das leisten was ich will und habe zusätzlich was gespart. 

klar könnte ichjetzt weniger sparen, aber dazu bin ich zu geizig und müsste für meine wünsche noch länger sparen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich auch. Ich habe geträumt ich hätte diese Frisur
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist einer von Outcast oder ? Dann hättest aber ne Menge Weiber 

Hab geträumt, dass ich mit meiner Freundin nach Russland gefahren bin. Mit dem Auto meiner Eltern. Dann waren wir in nem Club oder sowat, irgendwann war meine Freundin weg. Als ich raus ging war auch das Auto meiner Eltern weg...


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2011)

Wieder da!


----------



## Edou (3. November 2011)

lalalalalalalal *spam* *attention whore*


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> lalalalalalalal *spam* *attention whore*



Willkommen im CLub 17!!!!
*Edou B-Dayknuddel geb*


----------



## Edou (3. November 2011)

Yay *_*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2011)

Heute ist ja Weltmännertag... 

das kann ich ja nachher wem schööööön unter die Nase reiben


----------



## Edou (3. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute ist ja Weltmännertag...
> 
> das kann ich ja nachher wem schööööön unter die Nase reiben



Ich hab ja auch Geburtstag, kein Wunder, dass heute Weltmännertag ist!
*g* 
Danke fürs Gratulieren, so btw. :S


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute ist ja Weltmännertag...
> 
> das kann ich ja nachher wem schööööön unter die Nase reiben



Dito


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qr1PGYAhdVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





So einen verdammten Ohrwurm grad... die Gesichter von Feuerstein und Schmidt sind auch göttlich


----------



## Edou (3. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WufVY4niKJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



this!


----------



## Davatar (4. November 2011)

"Morgähn" triffts genau -.-


----------



## Ellesmere (4. November 2011)

Morgen! Endlich (Freu) Freitag!


----------



## Firun (4. November 2011)

Moin moin


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2011)

Morgen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8VJYDiIe3sc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2011)

Morgen...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. November 2011)

Dann raube ich mal dem Thread die Unschuld:

Penis.

Danke für eure Aufmerksamkeit und einen schönen Tag wünsche ich.


----------



## Ellesmere (4. November 2011)

Die Unschuld hat der Thread doch schon auf Seite 1 verloren, als ich das erste Mal dort postet ... 

Aber Dir auch einen schönen Tag noch


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. November 2011)

Unschuld existiert nicht...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. November 2011)

Gut möglich, wollte nur sichergehen, dass dieser Thread sie auf keinen Fall mehr hat.


----------



## schneemaus (4. November 2011)

Er hat Penis gesagt, steinigt ihn! 



Und einen wunderschönen guten Morgen wünsche ich euch ^___^


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2011)

Alkopop du alter Hase was geht?
Morgen Schneemaus


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. November 2011)

Nachher Zwischenprüfung im Öffentlichen Recht... verdammt, in welches Land soll ich fliehen?


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nachher Zwischenprüfung im Öffentlichen Recht... verdammt, in welches Land soll ich fliehen?



Norwegen! Schön Kalt, tolle Landschaft...also ich würd dahingehen ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. November 2011)

Nä, wollte schon immer mal nach Südafrika.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Nä, wollte schon immer mal nach Südafrika.



Viel zu heiss!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GETtiKJ7vSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich krieg mich nichtmehr ein *lach*


----------



## charly-sue (4. November 2011)

ach noch ein gaaaanzer nachmittag arbeiten, dann erst wochenende -.- 
die zeit vergeht wohl nie


----------



## Ogil (4. November 2011)

Wenn das Wochenende wenigstens mit schoenem Wetter locken wuerde. Hier regnet es seit gestern durchgehend und die Vorhersage ist auch nicht vielversprechend. Da wird die Bonfire-Night mal wieder ins Wasser fallen - wie letztes Jahr und das Jahr zuvor.


----------



## Konov (4. November 2011)

Morgen zusammen!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen!



Hi Konov was ist aus deiner Siggi geworden?


----------



## Konov (4. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hi Konov was ist aus deiner Siggi geworden?



Wollte sie umbauen, leider hats dabei die Bilder irgendwie zerschossen, nun hab ich nur noch zwei Sätze drin


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wollte sie umbauen, leider hats dabei die Bilder irgendwie zerschossen, nun hab ich nur noch zwei Sätze drin



Sätze sind doch langweilig xD


----------



## Konov (4. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sätze sind doch langweilig xD



Es stimmt zwar, dass Bilder oft mehr sagen als 1000 Worte, aber dafür bedarf es der richtigen Bilder


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Es stimmt zwar, dass Bilder oft mehr sagen als 1000 Worte, aber dafür bedarf es der richtigen Bilder



Wie wärs mit Albert Einstein der auf einem Fahrrad hämisch lachend vor einer Atombombenexplosion davonfährt?


----------



## Konov (4. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Albert Einstein der auf einem Fahrrad hämisch lachend vor einer Atombombenexplosion davonfährt?



Klingt sehr abgefahren. Was ich sagen wollte, ist, dass ich warscheinlich ein ganzes Bildband in meine Sig packen könnte und es wäre immer noch nicht nach meiner Zufriedenheit


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Klingt sehr abgefahren. Was ich sagen wollte, ist, dass ich warscheinlich ein ganzes Bildband in meine Sig packen könnte und es wäre immer noch nicht nach meiner Zufriedenheit






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Fahrrad und ihn haben wir schonmal^^ Jetzt nurnoch ausschneiden


----------



## Konov (4. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das Fahrrad und ihn haben wir schonmal^^ Jetzt nurnoch ausschneiden



Irgendwie mag ich dem sein Gesicht nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Irgendwie mag ich dem sein Gesicht nicht



Mimimi jetzt auch noch Wählerisch?


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Irgendwie mag ich dem sein Gesicht nicht




Und der Dativ ist dem Genetiv sein Tod.

scnr ^^


----------



## Konov (4. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mimimi jetzt auch noch Wählerisch?



Ja und ich hab jetzt mal spontan eine Skyrim Sig erstellt, als Ausdruck meiner Vorfreude aufs Spiel. ^^




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und der Dativ ist dem Genetiv sein Tod.
> 
> scnr ^^



Das war selbstverständlich pure Absicht


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja und ich hab jetzt mal spontan eine Skyrim Sig erstellt, als Ausdruck meiner Vorfreude aufs Spiel. ^^



Die ist 4 Pixel zu hoch 
Ich hol mir Skyrim erst wenn ich zu Weihnachten den neuen Pc bekomme...mein Laptop ist zu grottig.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. November 2011)

Wenn auf dem Laptop New Vegas lief, dürfte ja Skyrim ja auch laufen. Sieht einigermaßen ähnlich aus.


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. November 2011)

Übrigens ist meine Sig eh die beste.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2011)

Da läuft Assasins Creed drauf xD Der ist 3 Jahre alt der alte Sack


----------



## Dominau (5. November 2011)

Guten Morgen Buffed!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Buffed!



Morgen Regenbogenpanda ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (5. November 2011)

Gudden morgääännn!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

Erstmal die Nackte Kanone angucken ^^

Achja:
Remember remember the 5th of November!


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. November 2011)

Leute:

Die, die HAL bauen (schon der Name ist Ironie ohne ende...): http://www.cyberdyne.jp/

Die, die Terminatoren bauen: http://en.wikipedia....berdyne_Systems



Edit: Fall jemand nicht auf die Ironie kommt: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/HAL_9000


----------



## Konov (5. November 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen!

Eigentlich hatte ich mich auf einen angenehmen Morgen gefreut, aber ich bin zufällig bei SPIEGEL Online über diesen Artikel gestolpert:

http://www.spiegel.d...norama/justiz/0,1518,795774,00.html

Nach kurzer Suche bei Youtube fand ich das schockierende Original Video dass bereits an die 5 Millionen Klicks hat:
raus editiert *** (sucht lieber selbst bei youtube nach dem Namen, ich weiß nicht obs hier erlaubt ist)

Mir kommt das Frühstück gleich wieder hoch bei solchen Szenen. Erschütterend, und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich das hier mit euch teilen sollte.


@sean
Ich hatte nicht an den 5. November gedacht, aber danke für die Erinnerung ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> @sean
> Ich hatte nicht an den 5. November gedacht, aber danke für die Erinnerung ^^



Ich bin aufgeregt wie sonstwas, ich hab grad Post bekommen, bin zum Eignungstest für Ausbildung eingeladen!


----------



## Konov (5. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin aufgeregt wie sonstwas, ich hab grad Post bekommen, bin zum Eignungstest für Ausbildung eingeladen!



Viel Erfolg dabei!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg dabei!


Danke 
Fällt sogar in die Schulzeit xD


----------



## Dropz (6. November 2011)

huhu


----------



## Deanne (6. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das ist einer von Outcast oder ? Dann hättest aber ne Menge Weiber



Wenn du in einer Band spielst (und sei sie noch so schlecht und unbekannt), hast du immer eine Menge Weiber. Ganz unabhängig davon, wie du aussiehst.


----------



## MasterXoX (6. November 2011)

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen


----------



## Firun (6. November 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## schneemaus (6. November 2011)

Morgähn!

Heut hat die Freundin von meinem Vater Geburtstag und ich koche... Lasagne *rumhüpf* Ich liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiebe Lasagne. Und hab rote Haare. Ich bin Garfield!!!!!


----------



## Edou (6. November 2011)

Die Schwester von meiner Oma macht ne Lasagne, da drin könnte ich Schwimmen. *_* Naja, die hat halt nen Italiener als Mann. :>

Abgesehn davon: Morgähn, obwohl ich schon seit 4:30 Wach bin. =)


----------



## Deanne (6. November 2011)

Morgen! 

Ich brauche dringend neues Material für meine PS3, dringend. Demnächst mal genauer umschauen.


----------



## Tilbie (6. November 2011)

Morgen Buffed!



schneemaus schrieb:


> Heut hat die Freundin von meinem Vater Geburtstag und ich koche... Lasagne *rumhüpf* Ich liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiebe Lasagne. Und hab rote Haare. Ich bin Garfield!!!!!




Lasagne     - Guten Appetit!


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. November 2011)

Morgen!
Mjam Shortbread ist eifnach lecker ^.^


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2011)

Morgen 
Ich bin mit dem Pokemon-Fieber infiziert seitdem ich das Gameboy-Ladekabel wiedergefunden habe. Ich habe gestern 3 Stunden nach einem Weiblichen Trasla mit einem Milden Wesen gesucht xD


----------



## Edou (6. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Morgen
> Ich bin mit dem Pokemon-Fieber infiziert seitdem ich das Gameboy-Ladekabel wiedergefunden habe. Ich habe gestern 3 Stunden nach einem Weiblichen Trasla mit einem Milden Wesen gesucht xD



Hab ich erwähnt, dass ich dich Liebe? - No Homo!

Da fällt mir nämlich grade ein, meinen Dad zu erinnern die Gameboy tasche mitzubringen. Ich will Pokemon Blau/Rot/Gelb spielen!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Hab ich erwähnt, dass ich dich Liebe? - No Homo!
> 
> Da fällt mir nämlich grade ein, meinen Dad zu erinnern die Gameboy tasche mitzubringen. Ich will Pokemon Blau/Rot/Gelb spielen!



Guardevoir ist das BESTE Pokemon!


----------



## Edou (6. November 2011)

Guar....was?

Achsooo, das kannte ich glaub noch aufm Gameboy Advance. :S


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Guar....was?
> 
> Achsooo, das kannte ich glaub noch aufm Gameboy Advance. :S



Ich hab auch nurnoch Smaragd gespielt^^
Trasla-Kirlia-Guardevoir
Google es mal^^ Also Guardevoir, die andern sind hässlich xD


----------



## Deanne (6. November 2011)

Da fällt mir ein, dass ich noch Pokemon-Stadium daheim habe.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, dass ich noch Pokemon-Stadium daheim habe.



Auf'm N64?


----------



## Deanne (6. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Auf'm N64?



Jo, mein kleiner Cousin hat meinen N64 zwar noch, aber er hat mir angeboten, ihn wieder zurückzugeben. Vielleicht starte ich nachher mal vorbei.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Und ich muss doch Platin endlich weiterspielen...


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und ich muss doch Platin endlich weiterspielen...



Nach Feuerrot hat Pokemon für mich aufgehört...
Ich weiss noch, mein erster Gameboy, das war ein Color in Grün mit Gelber Edition dazu^^


----------



## Edou (6. November 2011)

mMn. kommt nichts an Blau/Rot und Gelb ran. Hab ich aber auch schon im Pokemon thread erwähnt. 
Bei mir hats bei der Blauen für den Gameboy Advance (Glaub Saphir) aufgehört. Ich wollte und konnte (mein Vater erlaubte es auch nicht) nicht für jedes neue Spiel ständig ne neue Konsole kaufen.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> mMn. kommt nichts an Blau/Rot und Gelb ran. Hab ich aber auch schon im Pokemon thread erwähnt.
> Bei mir hats bei der Blauen für den Gameboy Advance (Glaub Saphir) aufgehört.



Bei den Editionen konnte man sich Mew holen...einfach Episch ^^
Immer in der Grundschule darüber diskutiert was man jetzt für Pokemon hatte, das war lustig xD

Pokemon ist echt unterschwellig...
ich Spiel nen Weiblichen Charakter, und ein Gegner hat mal gesagt:
Wie passt du da überhaupt rein?!


----------



## Edou (6. November 2011)

Als ich noch kleiner war und angefangen hab schon minmale dinge Lesen zu können (war glaub zwischen 5, 5 1/2) hab ich anstatt Teenager imm Tee nager gelesen...ich hab mich immer gewunder warum jemand an Tee nagt. :S


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Als ich noch kleiner war und angefangen hab schon minmale dinge Lesen zu können (war glaub zwischen 5, 5 1/2) hab ich anstatt Teenager imm Tee nager gelesen...ich hab mich immer gewunder warum jemand an Tee nagt. :S



Am geilsten sind immer die Namen der Gegner, ich kämpfe gerade gegen einen PKMN-Züchter *Blasius*


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nach Feuerrot hat Pokemon für mich aufgehört...
> Ich weiss noch, mein erster Gameboy, das war ein Color in Grün mit Gelber Edition dazu^^



Ich spiel Platin eigentlich nur, weil ich alle PKM auf SoulSilver haben möchte. Hach, SS <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3vdXjkWkAg8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich spiel Platin eigentlich nur, weil ich alle PKM auf SoulSilver haben möchte. Hach, SS <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



463 Pokemon fangen ist doch wahnsinn :O
Das beste Pokemonlied ist immernoch das hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qFtCQNfbEss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 463 Pokemon fangen ist doch wahnsinn :O
> Das beste Pokemonlied ist immernoch das hier:
> 
> 
> ...



ICH WILL SIE ABER ALLE O_O

Das beste Lied ist von Ebenholz City in SS, ich finds aber grad nicht auf youtube


----------



## Deanne (6. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das beste Pokemonlied ist immernoch das hier:



Nein, das hier:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iMyDrhNf2t0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nein, das hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mit der Musik sitze ich vorm Pc ungefähr so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber nicht das beste!


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wexOfBR7jmc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EYgSs9A_WbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Einfach episch :3


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5I3Cm9necF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Das ist das Epischte ^^


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Nö, ich hab die Schwarz weiss Spiele gespielt, muss aber sagen dass die Spiele mir ab Diamant besser gefielen. Rubin,Saphir und Smaragd gehen gerade noch so. Aber Black/White ist wieder verkackt :3


----------



## Konov (6. November 2011)

Morgän!


----------



## Blasto (7. November 2011)

Edit: Ups das ist ja das Falsche Thread bitte Löschen danke


----------



## Davatar (7. November 2011)

Guten Montag Morgen miteinander!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (7. November 2011)

Moooorgen! Wer von euch fährt jetzt los und besorgt mir Milch? Ich habe keine Lust mir 'ne Hose anzuziehen.


----------



## Dominau (7. November 2011)

Wenn du für mich zur Bank fährst, gerne


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (7. November 2011)

Da müsste ich mir aber 'ne Hose anziehen.


----------



## Davatar (7. November 2011)

Ach im Auto kannst Du doch auch in der Unterhose sitzen.


----------



## Konov (7. November 2011)

Morgen! 
Hab die Krätze


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab die Krätze



Lass das nicht die Mädels hören, die dich in der besagten Community so bejubelt haben. ^^

Da fällt mir ein, was hast du denn da für ein Bild hochgeladen, dass alle Frauen ausrasten?


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. November 2011)

Morgen allesamt!


----------



## Manowar (8. November 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ach im Auto kannst Du doch auch in der Unterhose sitzen.



Sogar nackt <3

Guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## Ashkarius (8. November 2011)

Morgääähn zusammen ... omg, es is 10.35 ... mitten in der Nacht


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Lass das nicht die Mädels hören, die dich in der besagten Community so bejubelt haben. ^^
> 
> Da fällt mir ein, was hast du denn da für ein Bild hochgeladen, dass alle Frauen ausrasten?



Na das werd ich hier sicher nicht posten, sonst werd ich noch Nachts überfallen 

Das mit der Krätze ist übrigens kaum besser und geschlafen hab ich die Nacht auch nicht. 

Naja trotzdem: Guten Morgen


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. November 2011)

Ich hab keine Lust mehr auf Uni, aber ich muss. Skandal...


----------



## Davatar (8. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na das werd ich hier sicher nicht posten, sonst werd ich noch Nachts überfallen
> 
> Das mit der Krätze ist übrigens kaum besser und geschlafen hab ich die Nacht auch nicht.
> 
> Naja trotzdem: Guten Morgen


Du bleibst hoffentlich zu Hause denn:



> Für befallene Patienten gilt in Deutschland nach § 34 Infektionsschutzgesetz bereits bei Verdacht ein Verbot des Aufenthalts und Arbeitens in Gemeinschaftseinrichtungen


Quelle: Krätze auf Wikipedia


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du bleibst hoffentlich zu Hause denn:
> 
> Quelle: Krätze auf Wikipedia




LOL

Wovon ich sprach, war natürlich das, was man landläufig als Krätze bezeichnet, also eine Erkältungskrankheit mit Halsschmerzen. ^^
Hätte ich die tatsächliche Krätze, würd ich hier wohl grad nicht posten 


Aber mal ne andere Frage: 
Mir hat heut morgen jemand eine Multimedia SMS geschickt (jedenfalls nehme ich an dass es eine ist, wegen dem Film-Post-Symbol bei der SMS.
Nun ist die SMS schon seit fast ner halben Stunde in meinem Posteingang aufm Handy und es steht immer nur "Warten" darunter. Wenn ich das Ding auswählen will, steht dort "Versand abbrechen ja/nein". Dann wähle ich immer nein.

Jemand ne Idee warum das solange dauert? Und warum steht da Versand abbrechen? ich versende doch gar nix. Oder ist der Versand zu meinem Handy gemeint?


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Na das werd ich hier sicher nicht posten, sonst werd ich noch Nachts überfallen



Von mir sicher nicht, ich bin genug damit beschäftigt, mich vor meinen eigenen Stalkern zu verstecken.


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Von mir sicher nicht, ich bin genug damit beschäftigt, mich vor meinen eigenen Stalkern zu verstecken.



Jaja, dieser Leidensweg 

Das Bild ist aber auch echt nix besonderes eigentlich. Finde ich halt. Den Frauen schien es zu gefallen, warum auch immer. Eine Porträt-Aufnahme mit Kaffeetasse in der Hand. ^^


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2011)

Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig! ^^

Was ist das denn für eine Community?


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber neugierig! ^^
> 
> Was ist das denn für eine Community?



LOL

Also wenns dich so interessiert, schreib ich dir mal ne PN.

So und ich muss jetzt erstmal meine Bude durchputzen glaube ich. Draußen isses schweinekalt und man is ja sowieso an die Bude gefesselt.


----------



## Deanne (8. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Also wenns dich so interessiert, schreib ich dir mal ne PN.



Ab dafür, ich bin soooooo neugierig! ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. November 2011)

Ist das so ein Swinger-Club? ^^


----------



## Konov (8. November 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ist das so ein Swinger-Club? ^^



Ne nur eine regionale Seite, mit zugegebenermaßen 99% Deppen und Tussenanteil.
Frag mich nicht wieso ich da angemeldet bin, ich weiß es selbst nicht. ^^


----------



## Arosk (9. November 2011)

moin, grad (vor ner stunde) aufgestanden und muss noch schnell was am pc erledigen und dachte mir schaust hier rein wie noch niemand was geschrieben hat


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. November 2011)

Das ist ja interessant, bitte erzähle mehr.


----------



## Zonalar (9. November 2011)

GUTEN MORGEN!

WIE GEHT ES EUCH? ICH BIN HEISSER UND KANN DESHALB NICHT SO LAUT SPRECHEN! ALSO HABE ICH MICH ENTSCHIEDEN CPT. capslock ZUR HILFE ZU NEHMEN.
WIE GEHTS EUCH SO?


----------



## schneemaus (9. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Also wenns dich so interessiert, schreib ich dir mal ne PN.
> 
> So und ich muss jetzt erstmal meine Bude durchputzen glaube ich. Draußen isses schweinekalt und man is ja sowieso an die Bude gefesselt.



Ich will auch ne PN!!!!    

Und übrigens: Guten Morgen


----------



## seanbuddha (9. November 2011)

Morgen^^ 2 Stunden Schule noch, vorher noch Mathe


----------



## Kamsi (9. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ne nur eine regionale Seite, mit zugegebenermaßen 99% Deppen und Tussenanteil.
> Frag mich nicht wieso ich da angemeldet bin, ich weiß es selbst nicht. ^^



ist es eine dieser community für die abends ab 24 uhr geworben wird ?


----------



## Ellesmere (9. November 2011)

Uih, uih, uih,... Jetzt haste uns aber alle neugierig gemacht, was das wohl für eine Seite ist  

Achso: Guten Morgen und gute Besserung an alle Kranken!


----------



## Konov (9. November 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Achso: Guten Morgen und gute Besserung an alle Kranken!



Danke, wenigstens konnte ich letzte Nacht mal durchschlafen 

Also Guten Morgen allerseits!

@Kamsi
Nein ist ne seriöse Seite, aber das Publikum ist eben altersmässig sehr gemischt, weshalb viele Deppen unterwegs sein können.


----------



## Kamsi (9. November 2011)

ein grund warum ich solchen partnerbörsen nicht vertraue ^^


----------



## Davatar (10. November 2011)

Morgeeeeeeeeeen!

War gestern 5 Stunden an ner Weiterbildungs-Infoveranstaltung. Vorher wusst ich nicht, was ich machen soll, weil ich nicht wusste, was es so gibt und jetzt weiss ich nicht, was ich machen soll, weil ich weiss, dass es so viel gibt -.- Naja, aber das Gute an Weiterbildungen ist ja, dass man ewig Zeit hat sich für etwas zu entscheiden


----------



## iShock (10. November 2011)

Morgähn.... so möchte man geweckt werden


8:40 schaut man auf die Uhr und denkt sich ach 10 Minuten gehen noch.... BRRRRRRR Feueralarm x_x


Am Ende wars nur Fehlalarm -_-*


PS: Ironie ist der erste Song heut morgen auf meinem Mp3 Player heißt Sound the Alarm :-I


----------



## Grushdak (10. November 2011)

Moin ..

und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.^
Ich "freue" mich schon wahnsinnig auf die gleich anstehende Arbeit im Kindergarten.
Zur Abwechselung werde ich wie öfters in letzter Zeit .... na? .... Laub harken.
Nur gut, daß der Kindergarten mit reichlich Bäumen und Büschen ausgestattet ist.^^

na denn ....

schönen laubfreien Tag Euch ...


----------



## Saimensays7412 (10. November 2011)

Moin Moin oder mittlerweile schon guten Tag,

egal grad erst aufgestanden und immer noch müd


----------



## Konov (10. November 2011)

Morgän!


----------



## Ellesmere (10. November 2011)

Morschen! Fast schon Wochenende! Und dann kann mir die Woche gestohlen bleiben^^


----------



## Konov (10. November 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morschen! Fast schon Wochenende! Und dann kann mir die Woche gestohlen bleiben^^



Na dem schließe ich mich aber mal an!
Erkältung so gut wie überstanden, Skyrim kommt hoffentlich noch vor dem allgemeinen Feierabend am Samstag und ansonsten ist auch alles tutti fürs Wochenende.


----------



## Dominau (11. November 2011)

Moin Moin Buffed!


----------



## Konov (11. November 2011)

Morgen buffies!


----------



## iShock (11. November 2011)

Good Morning :-)


----------



## schneemaus (11. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen buffies!



Ich warte immer noch auf die PN 

Guten Morgen übrigens.


----------



## llcool13 (12. November 2011)

Guten morgen zusammen.
Ach ja, Kinder sind doch was feines. Da ist man auch aufm Samstag um kurz nach sieben wach.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2011)

Guten Morgen, endlich nach 5 Tagen mal wieder Kaffee


----------



## Deanne (12. November 2011)

Morgen! Ich bin immer noch fröhlich und draussen scheint die Sonne.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Morgen! Ich bin immer noch fröhlich und *draussen scheint die Sonne.*



Fällt mir auch grad auf xD
Ich bin in den letzten Wochen immer nur aufgestanden als es noch dunkel war ^^


----------



## Tilbie (12. November 2011)

Morgen.
Bei uns scheint auch die Sonne! Hatten die ganze letzte Woche Hochnebel und daher wurds auch nicht richtig hell.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Morgen.
> Bei uns scheint auch die Sonne! Hatten die ganze letzte Woche Hochnebel und daher wurds auch nicht richtig hell.



Hochnebel ist doch toll, ich mag so ein wetter :>


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Morgen.
> Bei uns scheint auch die Sonne! Hatten die ganze letzte Woche Hochnebel und daher wurds auch nicht richtig hell.



Du kannst deinen blöden Nebel wieder mit nach Hause nehmen! <.<


----------



## Tilbie (12. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hochnebel ist doch toll, ich mag so ein wetter :>



Ich auch, nur Reflox anscheinend nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ich auch, nur Reflox anscheinend nicht



Reflox ist gegen unsere Prinzipien! Hängt ihn auf! 
Ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Schnee


----------



## Konov (12. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf die PN
> 
> Guten Morgen übrigens.



Ah, glaube da kannste noch lange warten. ^^

Morgen!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen!



Morgen, na Konov alles fit bei dir?


----------



## Deanne (12. November 2011)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich will auch ne PN!!!!
> 
> Und übrigens: Guten Morgen



Morgen! Ich warte mit. Zwar nicht auf eine PM, aber es geht in die Richtung. Und es nervt!


----------



## Konov (12. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Morgen, na Konov alles fit bei dir?



Jo alles tutti! Hab zwar momentan wieder das Gefühl dass ich 1000 Sachen machen muss und die Tage einfach zu kurz dafür sind, aber sonst alles prima 

Und bei dir?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2011)

Ich muss noch Chinesisch lernen, Klausur am Dienstag...
Aber mein Vater ist aus der Schweiz mal wieder da, er holt mich gleich ab also geht mir ganz gut


----------



## Konov (12. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich muss noch Chinesisch lernen, Klausur am Dienstag...
> Aber mein Vater ist aus der Schweiz mal wieder da, er holt mich gleich ab also geht mir ganz gut



Oh wat, chinesisch? Das hab ich auch mal versucht, aber ausser ein paar Bruchstücken ist da in 2-3 Wochen nicht viel bei rumgekommen.

Hast du Chinesisch in der Schule?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Hast du Chinesisch in der Schule?



Jau. Gibt sogar nen Video vom WDR von meinem Lehrer und der 12 unsere Schule^^ Kanns ja mal hochladen auf youtube mom.
In 20minuten ist es oben


----------



## Konov (12. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Jau. Gibt sogar nen Video vom WDR von meinem Lehrer und der 12 unsere Schule^^ Kanns ja mal hochladen auf youtube mom.
> In 20minuten ist es oben



lol ok, bin gespannt. ^^

Ich muss noch Mathe machen. Vektorrechnung... mmmhh was ein Spass. Naja am 1. Dezember ist alles vorbei, dann sind die Vor-Abiklausuren rum.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> lol ok, bin gespannt. ^^
> 
> Ich muss noch Mathe machen. Vektorrechnung... mmmhh was ein Spass. Naja am 1. Dezember ist alles vorbei, dann sind die Vor-Abiklausuren rum.



Zum glück bin ich nach der 10 aus meinem Gymi raus^^
Ich bin schon zu 2 Eignungstests für Ausbildung eingeladen.


----------



## Konov (12. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zum glück bin ich nach der 10 aus meinem Gymi raus^^
> Ich bin schon zu 2 Eignungstests für Ausbildung eingeladen.



Was für ne Ausbildung wolltest du noch gleich machen?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Was für ne Ausbildung wolltest du noch gleich machen?



Eisenbahner im Betriebsdienst - Fachrichtung Lokführer und Transport (Güterverkehr)


----------



## Konov (12. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Eisenbahner im Betriebsdienst - Fachrichtung Lokführer und Transport (Güterverkehr)



Ach genau das, ja mensch viel Glück schonmal für die Tests ^^
2 Einladungen ist ja schonmal ne gute Voraussetzung.

Haste das Video hochgeladen?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach genau das, ja mensch viel Glück schonmal für die Tests ^^
> 2 Einladungen ist ja schonmal ne gute Voraussetzung.
> 
> Haste das Video hochgeladen?



Kannst ja der erste Zuschauer werden:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6fZVyG4GjT4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hochgeladen


----------



## Konov (12. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kannst ja der erste Zuschauer werden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> This video is currently being processed.   Please check back in a few minutes.



^^

Gleich ist der GM Thread dicht, ich sag schonmal bis heut abend


----------



## Olliruh (12. November 2011)

Guten Morgen !!!!


----------



## llcool13 (13. November 2011)

Einen schönen Sonntag morgen wünsche ich euch


----------



## schneemaus (13. November 2011)

Moin *wink*


----------



## TrollJumper (13. November 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Dropz (13. November 2011)

moin


----------



## Tilbie (13. November 2011)

Morgen


----------



## Saimensays7412 (13. November 2011)

moinsn


----------



## Felix^^ (13. November 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Ellesmere (14. November 2011)

Morgähnnnn! Sch...Montag


----------



## Doofkatze (14. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gw29fyDU9Uo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gazeran (14. November 2011)

Morgeeeeeen... hach bin ich NICHT ausgeschlafen -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2011)

Moin, ich hab jetzt ne Freistunde xD


----------



## Konov (14. November 2011)

Morgen allerseits


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen allerseits



Na alter wie gehts


----------



## Konov (14. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na alter wie gehts



Alles tutti und bei dir? Muss gleich erstmal Wäsche waschen.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2011)

ich bekomm bald ne finanzspritze also gehts mir recht super


----------



## Konov (14. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ich bekomm bald ne finanzspritze also gehts mir recht super



Fein fein!  so Wäsche ist in der Maschine, gleich noch einkaufen


----------



## Doofkatze (15. November 2011)

Warum fühlt sich der Dienstag Morgen immer wie der Montag Morgen an? -.-


----------



## llcool13 (15. November 2011)

Guten Morgen zusammen.

Nachtschicht gehabt. Frau ist jetzt in der Arbeit, die Kleine in der Kita. Hab ich wenigstens Ruhe zum zocken bevor ich ins Bett gehe. 
Aber Wäsche muss ich heute auch noch machen *gg*


----------



## s0re (15. November 2011)

Moinsen!

Wer ist sonst noch krank?:>


----------



## Ellesmere (15. November 2011)

Morgen!  
Ich hab heut Nacht geträumt heute wäre Samstag ...und jetzt ist erst Dienstag , das ist ganz schön gemein ...


----------



## Zonalar (15. November 2011)

Morgen!
Hab grad in der "küche" vom Geschäft mir ein Thon-Sandwich geleistet P:
DU BIST MEIN! Mwuahahahahahaha!


----------



## schneemaus (15. November 2011)

Hallihallo *wink*

Grade gefrühstückt, nu werd ich mich mal an die Hausarbeit machen, hab bis jetzt nur das gespülte Geschirr von gestern weggeräumt, also noch den Rest aufräumen, durchkehren und das Katzenklo machen. Was hab ich ne Lust


----------



## Konov (15. November 2011)

Morgen ihr Trantüten


----------



## Sargonnass (15. November 2011)

Morgeeennn... 

wo ist mein Kaffee...


----------



## Zonalar (16. November 2011)

*Morgen*


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2011)

Moin!
Ne ganze Kanne Kafffee gemacht, aber irgendwie schmeckt er heute nicht.


----------



## Grushdak (16. November 2011)

moin ....

irgendwie heute nicht so gut aufgestanden ...
bin dabei, mich noch zu sammeln ...
muß aber gleich los in den Kindergarten ...
oh wie lustlos ...

*kaffeeschlürf*


----------



## Greendesert (16. November 2011)

Moin,

öder html Unterricht, was geht bei euch so?


----------



## Dominau (16. November 2011)

Muss gleich zu den Stadtwerken fahren.
Und später noch den ganzen Flaschenpfand abgeben der hier seit Monaten rumliegt


----------



## Doofkatze (16. November 2011)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> öder html Unterricht, was geht bei euch so?




Buchhaltung
Zusammenfassende Meldung
5 Löhne

dann entweder die nächste Buchhaltung oder an einem Jahresabschluss weiterarbeiten.


----------



## Greendesert (16. November 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Buchhaltung
> Zusammenfassende Meldung
> 5 Löhne
> 
> dann entweder die nächste Buchhaltung oder an einem Jahresabschluss weiterarbeiten.



Klingt auch nicht wirklich spannend


----------



## Konov (16. November 2011)

Morgen allerseits!


----------



## Doofkatze (16. November 2011)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Klingt auch nicht wirklich spannend




Es geht...teilweise ist es ganz witzig. Beispiel:

In meiner Ausbildung hatten wir diverse Handwerker, unter anderem einen Heizungsdienst. Die Mitarbeiter wurden angewiesen, zu beschreiben, worin ihre Aufgabe bestand, was sie getan haben.

Auszug aus den dann gestellten Rechnungen: "Kundin erklärt, das es drinnen kalt wird, wenn es Winter ist und die Heizung nicht funktioniert."



Ansonsten ist es immerhin ne dauerhafte Beschäftigung, man hat immer genug zu tun. Und da stört es mich nicht, jeden Monat die gleichen Buchungen einzutippen. Ich verdien schließlich mein Geld damit.
Alleine die langsam fallenden Zinszahlungen aus Annuitätendarlehen zu sehen und zu wissen, das unsere Mandanten höhere Gewinne erzielen...


----------



## Greendesert (16. November 2011)

Naja, solange es keine stupide Arbeit ist, geht es ja noch, aber wenn es immer das selbe wäre, würde es mir glaube nicht gefallen^^


----------



## orkman (16. November 2011)

Biochimie... Ich penn gleich ein .... Zzz zzz Zzz.... Schlimm wenn man schon alles kennt


----------



## Zonalar (17. November 2011)

Morgen allerseits!

fit und munter?


----------



## Doofkatze (17. November 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Morgen allerseits!
> 
> fit und munter?




fixed.

Bunt sieht blöd aus.


----------



## LeWhopper (17. November 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Morgen allerseits!
> 
> fit und munter?



Morgen? Für mich ist es ein "noch" wach  

Bin zur Zeit krank und konnte nicht schlafen. Hoffentlich schlaf ich endlich ein wenn ich todmüde bin.


----------



## Ellesmere (17. November 2011)

Morschen! Die Woche ist irgenwie verdreht, ständig denk ich es ist ein anderer Wochentag  Heute denk ich die ganze Zeit es ist Freitag ...

Und ein Blick nach links auf meinen Schreibtisch verheisst auch nix gutes ...Lineal raushol....20 cm hoher Stapel Anträge, die ich noch bearbeiten muss


----------



## Konov (17. November 2011)

Morgen!
Muss auch noch einiges lernen und irgendwie gehen mir alle Leute auf die Nüsse.


----------



## Zonalar (18. November 2011)

_Guten Morgen zusammen! Seid ihr Schon fit?_


----------



## TheGui (18. November 2011)

Magenspiegelung incoming... ~Whoho


----------



## Zonalar (18. November 2011)

You're doomed...


----------



## Edou (18. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Magenspiegelung incoming... ~Whoho



Ich leide mit, mein Freund. Hab ich auch schon hinter mir (zwar schon länger her, aber egal).

Guten Morgen, naja meiner fing gut an, schon 1mal erbrochen....scheiß Magendarmgrippe hier. :/


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2011)

Dieser Erkältungskram scheint ja die Runde zu machen aktuell ... ich versuche meinen Kollegen schon so gut es geht aus dem Weg zu gehen , aber im Verlag laufen zuviele rum .. *g*


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. November 2011)

Dann schließ die Tür von deinem Büro ab oder mach Home-Office


----------



## seanbuddha (18. November 2011)

Guten Morgen! *einmal in den Chat nies*


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2011)

Großraum und Meetings ...


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. November 2011)

Hehe, da hilft nur so ein "Ganzkörperkondom"


----------



## Zonalar (18. November 2011)

Einen Schal und Hut tut immer gut.


----------



## iShock (18. November 2011)

Morgen ihr  endlich freitag.... yay :O


----------



## Dominau (18. November 2011)

Keine Kaffeefilter da, süffel ich halt Tee :<


----------



## Ellesmere (18. November 2011)

Guten Morgen! Ich hab gerad erfahren, das ich ein Buchpaket gewonnen hab! Jubel   Da wird das Wochende hoffentlich genauso "gewinnend"!


----------



## Kamsi (18. November 2011)

was für bücher den ?


----------



## Zonalar (18. November 2011)

Tee ist doch wunderbar bei diesem Wetter :) Wir haben hier Tiefnebel im Aargau. Kann kaum 20 Meter weit schauen.
Gott ich liebe Rainbows *.*


----------



## Konov (18. November 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Magenspiegelung incoming... ~Whoho



Ohoh, gute Besserung schonmal!
Und guten Morgen allerseits!


----------



## Kamsi (18. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Erkältungskram scheint ja die Runde zu machen aktuell ... ich versuche meinen Kollegen schon so gut es geht aus dem Weg zu gehen , aber im Verlag laufen zuviele rum .. *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausstattung: - Trinkanschluss

Hilft garantiert gegen Grippeviren und durch den Trinkanschluss kannste auch deinen Kaffe geniessen


----------



## Ellesmere (18. November 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Andrzej Sapkowski- 


> Womit verdient sich ein Hexer das Brot in der Suppe? Wie heilt man eine menschenfressende Prinzessin von ihrer unappetitlichen Angewohnheit? Und warum ist es anzuraten, das eigene Heim auch gegen magische und übernatürliche Ereignisse versichern zu lassen?
> 
> Der Hexer Geralt ist Fachmann, wenn es um die Beseitigung von Monstern, Vampiren und anderen lästigen Ungeheuern geht. Seine besten Freunde sind das Hexerschwert und der Barde Rittersporn, mit dem er auf der Suche nach Aufträgen das Land durchstreift. Doch es wird immer schwieriger Arbeit zu finden, da die Ausbreitung der menschlichen Städte kaum noch Platz lässt für mythische Fabelwesen. Und trotz seines blutigen Berufs ist Hexer Geralt keineswegs der gefühlskalte und gleichgültige Schlächter, für den ihn seine Auftraggeber oft halten. Seine offenbar unerwiderte Liebe zu der Zauberin Yennefer verleiht ihm eine Menschlichkeit, die er sich selbst nicht eingestehen will. Zudem wird ihm immer klarer, dass auch er zu jenem schwindenden Bereich der Fabelwesen gehört. Mit unwiderstehlichem Humor lässt der polnische Autor Andrzej Sapkowski in seinem episodischen Roman eine Fantasy-Welt der Drachen und Zauberer auferstehen, die scheinbar allen Genre-Klischees entspricht, und er schreckt auch vor Anleihen an bekannte Grimmsche Märchen nicht zurück. Wer hier jedoch Altbewährtes erwartet, wird überrascht sein. Schonungslos schreibt Sapkowski Märchen um und räumt mit einigen Fantasy-Idyllen auf. Seine Romanfiguren sind Charaktere mit Leidenschaften, Marotten und seelischen Tiefen, die den Leser wie durch Magie in ihren Bann ziehen. Die Übersetzung von Erik Simon sorgt dafür, dass Sapkowskis derber Wortwitz auch im Deutschen den richtigen Schliff erhält.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2011)

Hallöchen!
Meine Erkältung ist nach 1 Tag wieder weg...ich liebe mein Immunsystem!


----------



## Legendary (19. November 2011)

Mir gehts auch schon besser, bin letzten Samstag krank geworden...und 1 Woche dauert ne Erkältung normalerweise. 

Hoffentlich kommt mein BD Player heute noch!! :O


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> *und 1 Woche dauert ne Erkältung normalerweise.*



Das ist bei mir anders. Alle Krankheiten die ich bekomme sind ca 60% kürzer als bei anderen Menschen. Keine Ahnung wieso. Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu Episch für lahme Krankheiten.


----------



## Edou (19. November 2011)

Ja, toll. Mir gehts immernoch dreckig, scheiß Magendarmgrippe, seit Sonntag mach ich damit rum, wenn es am Montag nicht besser ist, kann ich grad nochmal zum Arzt rennen. <.<

BTW: Ab jetzt ist Donnerstag mein liebster Tag, denn er wurde Thor gewidmet! &#9829;


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> BTW: Ab jetzt ist Donnerstag mein liebster Tag, denn er wurde Thor gewidmet! &#9829;



Dem Echten oder diesem Kino-Thor?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yDE2VQzghp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (19. November 2011)

Natürlich des echten Thor. Bekomm zu Weihnachten ne Mjölnir Halskette (was Ironisch ist, ein heidnisches Geschenk an einem christlichen Feiertag. )
ASGARD! MIDGARD! UTGARD!


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Natürlich des echten Thor.
> ASGARD! MIDGARD! UTGARD!



Dann mögen die Götter dich beschützen. Heil Odin!


----------



## Edou (19. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dann mögen die Götter dich beschützen. Heil Odin!



Lese mein Edit!

Ride down from Asgard 
To the battlefield 
Bringer of the valiant dead 
Who died but never yielded


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2011)

Ich hab schon so eine, jedoch ein bissl billig. Ich kauf mir mal ne bessere^^ Achja und:
http://www.etsy.com/..._facet=handmade

(Wobei die Axt von Perun zu den Slawischen Gottheiten zählt)

http://www.etsy.com/..._facet=handmade

http://www.etsy.com/..._facet=handmade


----------



## Legendary (19. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir anders. Alle Krankheiten die ich bekomme sind ca 60% kürzer als bei anderen Menschen. Keine Ahnung wieso. Vielleicht bin ich einfach zu Episch für lahme Krankheiten.



Dann hoffe, das du nie wirklich ernsthafte Krankheiten in deinem Leben kriegst, die fallen dann nämlich 60% heftiger aus.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Dann hoffe, das du nie wirklich ernsthafte Krankheiten in deinem Leben kriegst, die fallen dann nämlich 60% heftiger aus.



Wie bist du dir da so sicher?


----------



## Legendary (19. November 2011)

Quasi eine magische Eingebung.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Quasi eine magische Eingebung.


Na dann^^


----------



## Edou (19. November 2011)

I am Thor, the mighty God, the Lord of Rain and Storm, now build a fire, for feast it shall be warm.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2011)

Sprich mal Deutsch^^


----------



## Edou (19. November 2011)

Computer sagt nein.


----------



## MasterXoX (19. November 2011)

Guten Morgen 

Und wieder weg, Skyrim muss gesuchtet werden!


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> Computer sagt nein.



Pah, dann halt nicht 
Ich weiss nicht ob ich heut Abend auf den Geburtstag auf den ich eingeladen bin gehen soll. Ist ne Bekannte von mir und nen paar Freunde kommen auch, dagegen ist ja nichts einzuwenden. Doch sie kennt so nen blöden Nazi Typen der schlecht auf sie einwirkt und ich hab keinen Bock (Da bin ich nicht der einzige mit dieser Meinung) dass der dabei ist.


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. November 2011)

Ich hatte gestern ziemliches Halsweh und fühlte mich fiebrig. Tja, einfach so eine heiße Erkältungsbrause getrunken und mit Schal ins Bett gegangen. Jetzt gehts wieder gut. Nun mal ordentlich Joggen gehen, der Hund meldet sich.


----------



## Konov (19. November 2011)

Morgen! 

Heut abend Gänseessen mit Patchwork Familie.... naja wirklich Bock hab ich nicht, aber essen wird hoffentlich gut


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Heut abend Gänseessen mit Patchwork Familie.... naja wirklich Bock hab ich nicht, aber essen wird hoffentlich gut



Essen hält Leib und Seele zusammen, mein Freund 
Lass es dir schmecken ^^


----------



## Zonalar (19. November 2011)

Guten Morgen. *gähn*
Habt ihr schon was fürs Wochenende geplant? Für mich heisst es, alle Vorauszahlungen zu betätigen, für meine PC-Komponenten. Sobald dass erledigt ist, kommen Stück für Stück alle Teile bei mir an :)
FETTER PC, ICH KOMME!

Gott, ist das schwer, alles in Regenbogen zu schreiben y.y


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. *gähn*
> Habt ihr schon was fürs Wochenende geplant? Für mich heisst es, alle Vorauszahlungen zu betätigen, für meine PC-Komponenten. Sobald dass erledigt ist, kommen Stück für Stück alle Teile bei mir an :)
> FETTER PC, ICH KOMME!
> 
> Gott, ist das schwer, alles in Regenbogen zu schreiben y.y


Some men...
Just want to watch my Eyes bleed.


----------



## Konov (19. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Essen hält Leib und Seele zusammen, mein Freund
> Lass es dir schmecken ^^



Danke, werde das beste draus machen.


----------



## Zonalar (19. November 2011)

Ich hab mir 20 minuten für meinen Post genommen! :O


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Danke, werde das beste draus machen.



Pack dir doch noch Kopfhörer während des Essens rein. Oder:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HC-KO8Y3fy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir 20 minuten für meinen Post genommen! :O



Und wieder weiss ich warum du auf meiner Igno bist  Da muss ich nämlich erst klicken um deine Regenbogen-Zucker-Ponieposts zu sehen


----------



## Edou (19. November 2011)

12:00Uhr!1!11einself!!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. November 2011)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2011)

morgen -.-  viel zu früh -.- need coffee support now now now!!!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> morgen -.- viel zu früh -.- need coffee support now now now!!!!!



Du erinnerst mich grad daran dass die Kaffeemaschine fertig ist^^


----------



## Grushdak (20. November 2011)

Mor .. gääääääääääähn ^^

Fieber ist wieder wech, ich fühle mich (schach) matt, 
kann vor Schmerzen nicht mehr schlafen - Tante liegt seit kurzem im Koma ...

*so, genug geklagt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz

& schönen Sonntag Euch


----------



## Zonalar (20. November 2011)

Blubb 
Schaut ganz danach aus, als schlafen alle am Sonntag aus, ne? 

Heut trainier ich ein bisschen. Bin seit ein paar Wochen doch über 100 Kilo gekommen. Und mein Bauch will auch immer mehr...
Ich muss standhaft bleiben!


----------



## MasterXoX (20. November 2011)

Gnah ich hasse Sonntage


----------



## Zonalar (20. November 2011)

Ich dachte alle hassen Montage. Seih doch froh, dass noch Sonntag is


----------



## Konov (20. November 2011)

Morgän


----------



## Konov (21. November 2011)

Wunderschönen Montag Morgen! Gleich zum Zahnarzt, juhu!


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2011)

Guten Morgen 
Ersten beiden Stunden frei = WIN !


----------



## ZAM (21. November 2011)




----------



## Ellesmere (21. November 2011)

Morgen! Wobei ....ist ja eigentlich schon fast ...Mahlzeit!  
So noch läppische drei Wochen, dann ist Urlaub angesagt! 
@Konov: viel Spass beim Zahnarzt


----------



## seanbuddha (21. November 2011)

Guten Morgen! Grad erfahren dass ich jetzt ne Freistunde habe 



ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wäre dieser bei dir nicht besser angebracht?


----------



## ZAM (21. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wäre dieser bei dir nicht besser angebracht?



Keine Selbstverletzung heut


----------



## seanbuddha (21. November 2011)

ZAM schrieb:


> Keine Selbstverletzung heut



Vielleicht hat deine Hand ja ne Laserschwert-Immunität  Kannst aber nur 1mal ausprobieren^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2011)

Tach ihr Landratten


----------



## seanbuddha (21. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=arKpdxjHamI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


WTF
Legendäre Werbung?


----------



## orkman (21. November 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Tach ihr Landratten



ai ai cäptän ... yarrrr! segel sind gehisst und die buddel is voll rum ...
gleich is essenszeit <3 xD


----------



## Nermanu (21. November 2011)

Nur noch 4.5 Tage dann is Wochenende =)


----------



## orkman (21. November 2011)

Nermanu schrieb:


> Nur noch 4.5 Tage dann is Wochenende =)



lol ja ... ich bin eh fast komplett frei diese woche 
zeit mal einiges aufzuarbeiten in den verschiedenen faechern


----------



## orkman (22. November 2011)

guten guten GUTEN morgäääääähn! bin knappe 45 min wach , trinke ne tasse kaffe und aergere mich dass ich nur 3 stunden geschlafen hab und jetzt 5 stunden spass an der uni haben werden ... natuerlich faengt der dienstag wieder mit ein bissl medizinischer psychologie an 
ahja und skyrim via amazon bestellt


----------



## Dominau (22. November 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eq2Tn1jHRds

ich muss sie einfach live sehn 
Aber naja .. Guten morgen Buffed


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. November 2011)

Moin Mädels!

Kennt ihr das? Sitzt auf Arbeit und wartet nur auf den Feierabend, wo man ein Bewerbungsgespräch bei der ganz eventuell zukünftigen Firma hat? *ganz leicht aufgeregt bin*


----------



## Doofkatze (22. November 2011)

Eine Firma wollte mal hören, warum ausgerechnet die Firma besser als die Konkurrenten ist...


----------



## Valdrasiala (22. November 2011)

Das sind ohnehin alles nur taktische/psychologische Fragen, ob Du reagieren kannst, wie Du mit Stressituationen fertig wirst und so n Quark. Ich bin bisher in alle Bewerbungsgespräche meines Lebens mit der Einstellung "Was soll dir schon passieren, sei einfach Du selbst" reingegangen und bisher kam ich damit immer sehr weit.


----------



## Ol@f (22. November 2011)

Achja, Uni für heut fertig. Jetzt gleich erstmal schlafen gehen und dann bisschen nacharbeiten und dann wahrscheinlich zur Studentenparty.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2011)

Morgön!


----------



## Dominau (22. November 2011)

Morgen Konov


----------



## Konov (22. November 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Morgen Konov



Na, alles fit? Gleich Bio weiterlernen zum drölften Mal 
Naja Donnerstag isses dann soweit.


----------



## Zonalar (22. November 2011)

Morgen. Bin auch schon seit 7 Uhr fit. =)
Musst grade ein Netzwerkkabel durchs Gebäude ziehen (durch Wände und Decken!), und hab mir den ganzen letzten Freitag den Kopf daran zerbrochen, wo das Loch im Boden wieder rausführt! Hab dann heut den Hausmeister vond er Firma gefragt, und er hat mir dann erklärt, dass ich dazu in einen Nebenraum muss, wo ein Mieter sein Atelier hat =)
Ich hatte schon fast Schweissausbruch, weil ich keine Lösung wusste (bin ja nicht vom Bau).

Bin froh, dass ich das hinter mir hab. Wenn nochmal so eine Aufgabe auf mich zukommt, weiss ich jetzt wie sie bewältigen 
ERFOLGSERLEBNIS!


----------



## Dominau (22. November 2011)

Jo alles Fit soweit 
Bei dir?


----------



## Konov (22. November 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Jo alles Fit soweit
> Bei dir?



Jo alles tutti soweit 
Könnt aber schon wieder Ferien gebrauchen


----------



## Dominau (22. November 2011)

Ich könnte endlich mal wieder Arbeit gebrauchen. Langweile mich zu tode hier ..


----------



## Konov (22. November 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich könnte endlich mal wieder Arbeit gebrauchen. Langweile mich zu tode hier ..



Bist du arbeitslos oder sitzt du auf der Arbeit und hast nix zutun?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2011)

Moinsen

Jemand ne Idee wie man seinen Geburtstag feiern könnte (bzw was man machen könnte) außer dem obligatorischen Rein- und wieder Raussaufen ?


----------



## Zonalar (22. November 2011)

Eine grosse Justin Bieber Puppe aufstellen und damit Pinata spielen! Dass wird ein Spass >


----------



## Dominau (22. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Bist du arbeitslos oder sitzt du auf der Arbeit und hast nix zutun?



Hab dieses Jahr meine Schulabschluss gemacht, die Ausbildung fängt aber erster im Januar an :/


----------



## Konov (22. November 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hab dieses Jahr meine Schulabschluss gemacht, die Ausbildung fängt aber erster im Januar an :/



Achso na dann nutz doch die Zeit für freiwillige Arbeit oder sowas in der Richtung... da lernt man sich selbst u.U. auch etwas besser kennen, sprich deine eigenen Wünsche und Vorstellungen beruflich.


@ Morgen Shiki
Feier doch einfach mal gar nicht und schau was passiert... was könnte mehr Chaos anrichten als eine unerwartete Handlung? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> @ Morgen Shiki
> Feier doch einfach mal gar nicht und schau was passiert... was könnte mehr Chaos anrichten als eine unerwartete Handlung? ^^



Sollte ich wirklich mal machen 

Btw LAST !!!


----------



## orkman (23. November 2011)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Eine grosse Justin Bieber Puppe aufstellen und damit Pinata spielen! Dass wird ein Spass >



Guten morgen! und zu diesem zitat mal ein fettes *LIKE* ! 
wieder nen lecker kaffee runterschluerfen ... heute 2 stunden uni , ab nach hause und am abend 3 stunden theoretischer Führerschein


----------



## Ellesmere (23. November 2011)

Guten Morgen! Dann drück ich Dir mal die Daumen


----------



## Olliruh (23. November 2011)

guten morgen C:


----------



## Konov (23. November 2011)

Morgen Mädels!

Heute wieder ordentlich Bio lernen damit die Klausur morgen klappt.


----------



## Valdrasiala (23. November 2011)

Guten Morgen alle miteinander!

Gestern n gutes Bewerbungsgespräch gehabt, fein fein. Jetzt erstmal nen Cappu schlürfen, etwas übers WoW-Forum den Kopf schütteln und dann in Ruhe ne Runde arbeiten 

Prösterchen!


----------



## Doofkatze (23. November 2011)

"Was machen Sie denn so in der Freizeit?"

"Ich bin Schlachtzugsleiter sowie Gründungsmitglied einer World of Warcraft Gilde und stelle mich abends in Sturmwind hin, um mit meinen Kumpanen über den Tag zu quatschen."

"aha, das ist ja interessant, mein Sohn spielt das auch..."

"...und dann töte ich im Wald von Elwynn Kühe und trete Todesschwinge in den Hintern."

"ok... ...nächster Bewerber bitte!"


----------



## seanbuddha (23. November 2011)

Hallöchen!


----------



## Deanne (23. November 2011)

Morgen! Ich lunger heute ein bisschen in der Uni-Bib herum und ärger die Kommilitonen.


----------



## Zonalar (24. November 2011)

Guten Morgen an alle armen Seelen, die auch um 6 (oder noch früher o.Ô) aufstehen mussten  Hab meine heutige Ladung Latte Macchiato schon gesüffelt, und für mich einigermassen in der Lage, mal produktiv zu sein.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie schauts bei euch aus? Angenehme Nacht gehabt? Oder mit Fieber sich in den Schlaf gewälzt?

Nunja. Heute darf ich wieder eine Reihe von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

aufsetzen mit unserem "Image" und startklar machen. Wir schmeissen in unserer Firma gerade alle alten PC's raus (Die noch ausm 2. Weltkrieg stammen <.<) und ersetzen sie mit diesen Schmuckstücken!
Und danach wird der ganze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

und


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

entsorgt


----------



## Dominau (24. November 2011)

Viel spaß 
Ich darf eine Stunde lang mit dem Bus nach Heidelberg fahren.
Mal sehn ob die mich dort aufnehmen und mir die Wohnung bezahlen werden


----------



## Doofkatze (24. November 2011)

Würde ich Zahlen von meiner Arbeit benennen, müsste ich euch umbringen.


----------



## Dominau (24. November 2011)

Brrr .. kalt hier :<


----------



## schneemaus (24. November 2011)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen wünsch ich euch *wink*

Übermorgen geht's nach D-Dorf zum Shuyaoladen und zum Nespressoladen und abends treff ich mich dann mit alten Klassenkameradinnen, die ich lange nicht mehr gesehen hab, ich freu mich total x)


----------



## Konov (24. November 2011)

Morgen ihr Granaten, heute 5 Stunden Bio Voarabi Klausur


----------



## Dominau (24. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen ihr Granaten, heute 5 Stunden Bio Voarabi Klausur



Viel glück


----------



## schneemaus (24. November 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen ihr Granaten, heute 5 Stunden Bio Voarabi Klausur



Da drück ich mal die Daumen, so als ehem. Bio-LKlerin ^^


----------



## Reflox (24. November 2011)

Guten Morgen 
Ich habe mich gerade wiedermal selbst übertroffen. Ich habe jetzt fast ne Stunde lang versucht den Pc zu starten und habe mich aufgeregt weil alles in Ordnung ist und er beim booten nicht weiterkam. Dabei stecke doch der USB noch drin! Manchmal überseh ich einfach alles. ._.


----------



## Dominau (24. November 2011)

Dein PC bootet nicht wenn du einen USB drin hast?


----------



## Tikume (25. November 2011)

Ist hier noch alles am pennen etwa?


----------



## Edou (25. November 2011)

Nöp, seit 4:30 nimmer. 
Gut geschlafen?


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2011)

Morgen!
Am Montag Einstellungstest wegen Ausbildung. Aufgeregt wie sonstwas!


----------



## Zonalar (25. November 2011)

Morgen allerseits.
Bin auch schon seit 6.30 auf den Beinen, und fühl mich recht fit  VIelleciht liegt es daran, dass ich mir endlich einen anständigen Schlaf-rhytmus zugelegt habe (vorher wars a la 2 Uhr wach, 4 uhr wach, Bis 14.00 gepennt und dann wieder eine Nacht durchmachen...). Jetzt schlafe ich regelmässig mindestens 6-1/2 Stunden.


----------



## Konov (25. November 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Am Montag Einstellungstest wegen Ausbildung. Aufgeregt wie sonstwas!



Viel Glück schonmal an dieser Stelle 

Und guten Morgen!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2011)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttttttttttttteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn Moooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggggggggggggeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen *gut drauf wie nie*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rRtpArDU0Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Like a Boss!


----------



## Konov (27. November 2011)

Sonntags Morgens so früh wach sean? ^^

Grad aufgestanden - morgen!


----------



## Doofkatze (28. November 2011)

I dont like Mondays.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2011)

OMG ich hatte einen extremen Traum, ich arbeitete in einem Hotel als Page... aber absolut ALLES passierte SO komisch, dass ich den kompletten Traum lang nur vor lachen auf dem Boden lag!°


----------



## Konov (28. November 2011)

Morgän!


----------



## Zonalar (29. November 2011)

hi


----------



## Ellesmere (29. November 2011)

Morschen! 
So...Chef ist jetzt bis Mitte Januar im Urlaub und ich soll jetzt die "Stellung Hier halten"....  Mir ist jetzt schon total langweilig und habe es gestern tatsächlich geschafft ein komplettes Buch durchzulesen   Okee, hatte auch nur 364 Seiten und war recht simpel geschrieben aber so geht der Tag doch niemals um....


----------



## Konov (29. November 2011)

Morgen allerseits


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2011)

Jay, krank ich darf erstmal zum arzt dackeln ...


----------



## Ellesmere (30. November 2011)

Guten Morgen und gute Besserung!


----------



## Darequi (30. November 2011)

dann komm ich mal aus "Es ist Mittwoch und dein Server ist down" rüber  

Ach Mensch :-( der musste doch noch nich geschlossen werden :-(


----------



## Konov (30. November 2011)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Jay, krank ich darf erstmal zum arzt dackeln ...



Viel Erfolg und gute Besserung!

Ich darf heute erstmal zur Post dackeln weil er liebe Postmann gestern wieder geklingelt hat als ich mal ne viertelstunde nicht zuhause war.

Ach und: Guten Morgen!


----------



## Berserkius (30. November 2011)

Morrrrrggeeeennnn ick hab die letzten Wochen erbärmlich viel zugenommen was tun???? Joggen und die Ernhärung wieder umstellen baahhhh keene Lust ;-)


----------



## Konov (30. November 2011)

Berserkius schrieb:


> Morrrrrggeeeennnn ick hab die letzten Wochen erbärmlich viel zugenommen was tun???? Joggen und die Ernhärung wieder umstellen baahhhh keene Lust ;-)



Och so ne kleine Winterplautze hab ich auch schon bekommen, normal wenn man nicht soviel Sport macht wie im Sommer. ^^


----------



## Berserkius (30. November 2011)

Ick seh aber schon aus wie der Weihnachtsmann ^^ ohhhjeeee


----------



## Konov (30. November 2011)

Berserkius schrieb:


> Ick seh aber schon aus wie der Weihnachtsmann ^^ ohhhjeeee



Dann müsstest du ja recht beliebt sein


----------



## Ellesmere (30. November 2011)

Und die Zeit für eine Plautze könnte wirklich schlimmer sein   Blöd nur, wenn man(n) das Ding mit über den Sommer "rettet"


----------



## H2OTest (1. Dezember 2011)

So, immernoch krank, nachdem ich mich ca seit 0200 nur hin und her drehe ste ich jetzt auf -.-


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Dezember 2011)

Sitz grad in der Uni-Bibliothek in der Rechtswissenschaft. Weil ich lernen muss? Ja, das auch. Aber das könnte ich auch zu Hause. Vor allem geht es darum, dass mein Laptop dringend Updates braucht... ^^


----------



## Dominau (1. Dezember 2011)

Moin


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Dezember 2011)

Moinsen ihr lieben


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Dezember 2011)

Nix los heute.


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Dezember 2011)

Morgen.


----------



## Saimensays7412 (1. Dezember 2011)

moin moin


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2011)

Sehr spät aufgestanden heute 

Morgen!


----------



## Dominau (5. Dezember 2011)

Moin!


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen 
Ich liebe meine beiden freistunden am montag morgen <3


----------



## Dominau (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab hier seit Wochen in meinem Zimmer ne Fruchtfliegen plage ..
Zumindest glaube ich das es Fruchtfliegen sind ^^
Hocken alle an der Decke und alle 5 Minuten fliegt mir eine vorm Gesicht rum


----------



## Olliruh (5. Dezember 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sXCzwpeBJGs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



soviel besser als Schule


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2011)

Es schneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeit <3 <3 <3

Btw Morgähn


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Dezember 2011)

Kein Schnee, nur Hagel und Gewitter... Gewitter ist nice aber Hagel?! Pfui bah... Guten Morgen euch allen!


----------



## Dominau (5. Dezember 2011)

Bei uns ist keine graue Wolke am Himmel zu sehn und die Sonne scheint


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2011)

Morgen zusammen!



Dominau schrieb:


> Bei uns ist keine graue Wolke am Himmel zu sehn und die Sonne scheint



Ja hier auch, Sonne und dafür gute 3-4 Grad kälter als gestern.


----------



## Zonalar (6. Dezember 2011)

Morgen. Habs heut morgen voll verpeilt und bin vom Bet direkt aufn Zug. Dachte, ich hab verschlafen. Hat sich dann herausgestellt, dass ich 30 Minuten zu früh war...
scheiss Verschlaf-Paranoia >.<


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2011)

Morgän


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Dezember 2011)

Mörgen! Immer noch mieses Gewitter/Hagel/Dauerregen - Wetter


----------



## Wolfmania (7. Dezember 2011)

Morgähn ! Nach zwei Tagen frei nun mal wieder Arbeit Arbeit...seufz...erst mal n 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss noch den Abwasch machen und habe keine Lust. Und gleich Uni. -___-


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Dezember 2011)

Morschen! Gerad Schuhe bestellt und vergessen, dass ich noch einen Gutscheincode von 10€ habe  ... Werde heut nachmittag zur Erstattung deswegen wohl blau machen. Irgendwie muss ich mir nun den Tag doch versüßen.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Dezember 2011)

Krank 

Bioklausur gerockt und dann ab nach Hause.


----------



## Zonalar (7. Dezember 2011)

Morgen, fürs Protokol.


----------



## orkman (7. Dezember 2011)

MORGHäN ! jaja heute is frei ... die ganze stadt streikt wegen arcelor mittal und zig leute sollen entlassen werden oder so .... naja alle , aber wirklich ALLE(S) streikt .... das garantiert mir nen perfekten gamer tag


----------



## Olliruh (7. Dezember 2011)

Was haltet ihr davon Diplom Biologe zu werden ?


----------



## orkman (7. Dezember 2011)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon Diplom Biologe zu werden ?



nice , aber arzt sein is c00ler 
ausserdem was mich an biologie als hauptfach stoert is dass man alle namen an spezies und familien kennen muss ... bei tieren waer das vllt noch interessant aber pflanzen :beurk:


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> nice , aber arzt sein is c00ler
> ausserdem was mich an biologie als hauptfach stoert is dass man alle namen an spezies und familien kennen muss ... bei tieren waer das vllt noch interessant aber pflanzen :beurk:



Naja die Ärzte der Nation bekleckern sich aber in letzter Zeit auch nicht nur mit Ruhm, wenn man hört, mit was für grottigen Abschlüssen Leute ins Medizinstudium entlassen werden... gut die schaffen dann warscheinlich auch nicht den Abschluss des Studiums 

Ich finde nicht, dass man hier von cool oder weniger cool sprechen sollte. Das setzt eindeutig falsche Akzente. Ich geh aber davon aus, dass es als Scherz gemeint war. 

Gerade als jemand, der sein Studium nicht auf dem ersten Bildungsweg macht, sondern über Umwege und jede Menge persönliche Entbehrungen immer diesen Weg durchsetzen *wollte *- kann ich persönlich sagen, dass ein Studium aus Überzeugung und Hang zu einem bestimmten Fachgebiet angegangen werden sollte. Nicht weil irgendwas cool oder uncool ist. Aber selbst die Leute, die die 20 Jahre Marke passiert haben, wo man denkt, die sollten wenigstens einen Funken Verstand mitbringen, merkt man viel zu häufig, dass sie so weit denken wie eine fette Sau springt. ^^

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge Richter oder Staatsanwalt. Sind ja nur noch 6, 7 Jahre. *seufz*



Hast doch genug Zeit 

Achja: Guten Morgen!


----------



## orkman (8. Dezember 2011)

Morgen Leute ... wann kommt denn der SCHNEEE!!!!!?


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Dezember 2011)

Morgen Mahlzeit! Na ich hoffe nicht heute, bin mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs


----------



## Nathil (8. Dezember 2011)

Mahlzeit, Mittagspause!

und: bis zum Nachtchattertreff im anderen Fed :*


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Dezember 2011)

Hilfe, hänge im Infounterricht fest - wir machen Theorie!


----------



## llcool13 (9. Dezember 2011)

Stell dich nicht so an . Ich komm grade von der Nachtschicht und muss gleich mit der Kleinen zum Kinderarzt. Das dauert immer mindestens drei Stunden -.-.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Dezember 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Stell dich nicht so an . Ich komm grade von der Nachtschicht und muss gleich mit der Kleinen zum Kinderarzt. Das dauert immer mindestens drei Stunden -.-.



Frag die andern wartenden Kinder beim Arzt ob sie Süßigkeiten haben wollen.


----------



## llcool13 (9. Dezember 2011)

Damit sie mit mir ihren Platz auf der Warteliste tauschen? 
Bei den Kindern könnte das klappen, aber die Eltern haben bestimmt was dagegen


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Dezember 2011)

llcool13 schrieb:


> Damit sie mit mir ihren Platz auf der Warteliste tauschen?
> Bei den Kindern könnte das klappen, aber die Eltern haben bestimmt was dagegen



Nein, den Kindern Hoffnung auf was tolles machen und dann gibts nur den bösen Arzt  Hoffnung in der schlimmen Stunde 
Naja, ich muss zu Geschichte. Man sieht sich.


----------



## llcool13 (9. Dezember 2011)

Ne das ist mir echt zu fies...obwohl...


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2011)

Morgen zusammen. ^^


----------



## llcool13 (9. Dezember 2011)

Bin dann mal weg. Schönen Vormittag euch noch.


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Dezember 2011)

Morgen *träller* Noch drei Stunden, dann ist Wochenende!


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Dezember 2011)

Nur noch zwei Stunden lernen für heute... hurra, ich bin fast glücklich.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2011)

Guten morgen meine Lieben!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ip7QZPw04Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2011)

Morgen!


----------



## Velynn (12. Dezember 2011)

will wieder ins bett


----------



## Wolfmania (12. Dezember 2011)

Moin - im Radio gerade "Feliz Navidad" - is bald Weihnachten oder was ?! Hm mal Geschenke kaufen...


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen- Weihnachtsgeschenke hab zumindestens im Kopf schon alle zusammen


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Dezember 2011)

Meine Mutter: Buch von Helmut Schmidt
Meine Schwester: Bloß keinen Grießbrei an Heiligabend: Ein Weihnachtsgelage 
Mein Schwager: Skiunterwäsche + Schutzkleidung für seine Motorsäge, die er von dem Lebensgefährten meiner Mutter bekommt (da er auf dem Hof mit ner Riesenfreude aushilft, nachdem er unter der Woche im Büro hocken muss)
Der Lebensgefährte meiner Mutter: ...joa...was soll man ihm schenken. Bauer, Jäger, liest keine Bücher, sondern nur seine 5 Emails, die er aus dem Agrarbereich bekommt, arbeitet nur und kann sich davor auch nich drücken, für den Hof ist immer alles vorhanden, also keine neuen Werkzeuge, kein Restaurantgutschein, keine Bücher, mit Technik kann er eh nix anfangen, keine Arbeitskleidung (er braucht keinen 10. Blaumann)...was gibts n da für 20-30 Euro? Oo


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Meine Mutter: Buch von Helmut Schmidt
> Meine Schwester: Bloß keinen Grießbrei an Heiligabend: Ein Weihnachtsgelage
> Mein Schwager: Skiunterwäsche + Schutzkleidung für seine Motorsäge, die er von dem Lebensgefährten meiner Mutter bekommt (da er auf dem Hof mit ner Riesenfreude aushilft, nachdem er unter der Woche im Büro hocken muss)
> Der Lebensgefährte meiner Mutter: ...joa...was soll man ihm schenken. Bauer, Jäger, liest keine Bücher, sondern nur seine 5 Emails, die er aus dem Agrarbereich bekommt, arbeitet nur und kann sich davor auch nich drücken, für den Hof ist immer alles vorhanden, also keine neuen Werkzeuge, kein Restaurantgutschein, keine Bücher, mit Technik kann er eh nix anfangen, keine Arbeitskleidung (er braucht keinen 10. Blaumann)...was gibts n da für 20-30 Euro? Oo



Guck mal bei Amazon, Biere der Welt oder so heißt das Packet für ca. 25 Euro. ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Guck mal bei Amazon, Biere der Welt oder so heißt das Packet für ca. 25 Euro. ^^



Unpassend ...er ist zwar Bauer und verträgt viel, aber es nicht wählerisch, wenn er etwas trinkt. Ich sags mal so: Seit weit über 20 Jahren das gleiche Brot, bei Rewe die gleiche Butter, 3 x am Tag...

Mit ner Auswahl kann der einfach nix anfangen, zumal es eh einfach nicht passt. Der hätte da kein Spaß dran, weil es für ihn eh kein Unterschied macht. 

Ein Gedanke von mir war ja gerade ein Bauernkalender bzw. Bäuerinnenkalender, aber den kriegt er eh von Bauern- oder Jägerkollegen bzw. seinen ehemaligen Azubis (die sich Jahr für Jahr melden) geschenkt, zumal meine Mutter etwas verstört schauen würde, wenn ich ihm sowas schenke^^


----------



## Konov (12. Dezember 2011)

Morgön


----------



## Nathil (12. Dezember 2011)

morschen.


sonst noch wer krank geschribselt?


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Dezember 2011)

Nathil schrieb:


> sonst noch wer krank geschribselt?



Hab ich als Student glücklicherweise nicht nötig.
Deswegen bleib ich auch einfach daheim.


----------



## Konov (12. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hab ich als Student glücklicherweise nicht nötig.
> Deswegen bleib ich auch einfach daheim.



Du Glücklicher! Naja lang dauerts nicht mehr, dann reih ich mich da ein 

Abgesehen davon konnte ich ausschlafen, wie meistens. 


edit: OOPS 10 Minuten overtime


----------



## Zonalar (14. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen 
Entspannende musik nur für euch 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F1XLY2e3BZ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auch zuhause..... weil ich toll bin.


----------



## Konov (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich auch! Morgön!


----------



## Dominau (14. Dezember 2011)

Morrgään !
Gut geschlafen alle?


----------



## Konov (14. Dezember 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Morrgään !
> Gut geschlafen alle?



So gut wie seit Tagen nicht!


----------



## Noxiel (14. Dezember 2011)

Ich schlafe immer gut. Entweder auf, neben oder unter meiner Frau aber generell gut.


----------



## Konov (15. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich schlafe immer gut. Entweder auf, neben oder unter meiner Frau aber generell gut.



Danke für die Info 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2011)

Ballastwissen, und sei dir versichert für diese Info hast du jetzt mit Bestimmtheit etwas essentielles vergessen. Kennst du die PIN für deine EC-Karte noch? Naa?


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Dezember 2011)

Der Bürgermeister einer griechischen Stadt besuchte eine italienische Stadt und dinierte im Haus des dortigen Bürgermeisters. 

Der Grieche war erstaunt über das prachtvolle Haus, das der italienische Kollege besaß, und fragte, wie er sich so ein Haus habe leisten können von seinem Gehalt. Der Italiener zeigte aus dem Fenster und sagte:"Siehts Du die Brücke da drüben? 
Die EU hat Geld für eine zweispurige Brücke gegeben. Wir haben die auf eine Bahn verengt und eine Ampel dazu gebaut. Damit konnte ich mir das Haus leisten." 

Im folgenden Jahr besuchte der Italiener den Griechen und staunte nicht schlecht über sein Landhaus mit goldenen Wasserhähnen, Marmorböden und eine erlesene Auswahl an Sportwagen in der Garage. Natürlich stellte der italienische Kollege die Frage: "Wie hast Du denn das geschafft?" 
Der Grieche zeigte aus dem Fenster und sagte:"Siehst Du die Brücke da drüben?" "Nein."


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich erwartet hier mindestens ein Guten Morgen ehe die Kirche zur neunten Stunde schlägt. Naaaaa?!


----------



## EspCap (16. Dezember 2011)

Gute Morgen!

Wir gehen heute morgen mit dem Deutsch-LK ins Theater. Kafkas Prozess. Man darf gespannt sein...


----------



## Manowar (16. Dezember 2011)

meeh..


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2011)

Bin schon ewig wach und mal wieder am lernen, obwohl ich wegen dem scheiß Husten kaum schlafen konnte. Wird Zeit, dass ich heimfahren kann. Um 15:30 ist es etwa so weit.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2011)

Super EspCap, das gibt ein Fleißbienchen für den Versuch. Den Rest bedenke ich mit einem sehr langsamen Drehen des Kopfes.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (16. Dezember 2011)

Diese Uhrzeiten sind einfach nichts für mich..


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Diese Uhrzeiten sind einfach nichts für mich..




6 Uhr direkt aus dem Bett gehüpft (not gedrungen). 6:25 aus dem Bad gekommen, plötzlich startet mein Rechner neu und braucht irre lang, um hochzufahren. Um 6:28 (normalerweise nach 20-30 Sekunden betriebsbereit) endlich das erlösende "Windows Updates werden installiert". 6:40 sitze ich vor dem Rechner, lutsche Schleimlöser, trinke meine Asperinbrausetablette, werfe einen Blick ins Auktionshaus. 6:55 fahre ich zur Arbeit. 7:35 begrüße ich meinen Chef. 7:50 (y u no let me work) sitze ich am Büro-Rechner. Oo


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Dezember 2011)

Moin, bin jetzt beim 2. Frühstück - bei dem Sauwetter muß man viel süßes essen...macht glücklich  und das Wochenende naaaaht


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2011)

Sieben Uhr aufgestanden, auf den Balkon gewankt, der Frau gewunken wie sie zur Arbeit fährt, nasse Socken bekommen weil der Boden nass ist/war, Kaffee getrunken, Rechner angeschmissen, nebenher Zeitung gelesen....jetzt ist es 08:50 Uhr und ich frage mich, warum es bloß Doofkatze so gut hat auf der Arbeit surfen zu können.


----------



## Manowar (16. Dezember 2011)

Nicht nur er 

Und es ist ja nicht so, dass ich gerade erst aufgestanden wäre.. ich bin auch schon ne Weile wach


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2011)

Sollte ich am Ende nicht stark genug unterstrichen haben, dass ich zuhause bin, Kaffee trinke, Zeitung lese und vor dem Rechner sitze wie Al Bundy?


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sieben Uhr aufgestanden, auf den Balkon gewankt, der Frau gewunken wie sie zur Arbeit fährt, nasse Socken bekommen weil der Boden nass ist/war, Kaffee getrunken, Rechner angeschmissen, nebenher Zeitung gelesen....jetzt ist es 08:50 Uhr und ich frage mich, warum es bloß Doofkatze so gut hat auf der Arbeit surfen zu können.



Können, weil wir Internet brauchen, um herauszufinden, was unsere Mandanten kaufen ohne sie ständig anrufen zu müssen, was "das" nun wieder ist. Oder um Preise erkennen zu können. Oder um sich über die aktuelle Rechtsprechung informieren zu können. Gibt da unterschiedlichste Gründe. Dürfen? Nunja, ist natürlich nicht wirklich gern gesehen, aber ich bin ja auch nicht dauerhaft hier, sondern schau nur mal ab und zu schnell drüber.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2011)

Wut!? Doofkatze mag Cocks!

Es ist echt bedauerlich, dass die den Witz nicht ins Deutsche übersetzen konnten. Sehr schade...


----------



## Manowar (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde mich zu Hause nur langweilen 
Darf erst mit der Welle um 15 Uhr spielen, also kann ich vorher noch gemütlich einkaufen etc und dann wieder ne weile Scheintot sein <3


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätts ja nicht glauben wollen, aber S4 League - obwohl ein AlaPlaya Ableger - macht echt Laune für Zwischendurch. Für seriöses Zocken habe ich nicht die Zeit, daher ist ja WoW schon beendet und mit SWTOR fange ich garnicht erst an.


----------



## orkman (16. Dezember 2011)

guten morgen leute .... heute noch 1-2 stunden pharmazeutiker kurs und dann bin ich fertig  dann 3 wochen um fuer die examen zu lernen
ich hab noch 20 min fuer ne tasse kaffee ^^

btw gerade wieder nen deutschem arzt im fernsehen gesehen der linke und rechte herzhaelfte verwechselt hat ... die machen mir angst 0.o


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wut!? Doofkatze mag Cocks!
> 
> Es ist echt bedauerlich, dass die den Witz nicht ins Deutsche übersetzen konnten. Sehr schade...




Nein, das kann man überhaupt nicht falsch verstehen. Der gute Mann heißt Cox.

Außerdem sehe ich es weniger als Witz, sondern viel mehr als Wahrheit.


----------



## Manowar (16. Dezember 2011)

Ach naja.. 1 Spiel lässt sich schon unterbringen.

SWtor ist jetzt zum Überbrücken. Danach gibts dann Diablo3


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2011)

Ja, ich habe versucht soviel wie möglich vom Witz zu retten Doofkatze. Ist mir nur leidlich gelungen, ein Grund mehr solche Serien immer im Original zu sehen.

Und mit Witz meine ich die Konversation zwischen Elliot und Jordan, wo sie sich über Perrys Nachnamen unterhalten, nicht deine Signatur.


----------



## orkman (16. Dezember 2011)

Manowår schrieb:


> Danach gibts dann Diablo3



ja aber wann ??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^ ich moecht die d3 CE so gern haben und zwar bald , aber leider noch kein erscheinungstermin vorhanden


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Dezember 2011)

Mit einem "Guten Morgen" in die Unterhaltung gräscht....


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2011)

Hier findet seit fast einer halben Stunde keine Unterhaltung mehr statt. Sind alle am arbeiten.


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab auch seeeehr lange für meinen Text benötigt ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hier findet seit fast einer halben Stunde keine Unterhaltung mehr statt. Sind alle am arbeiten.



Kann ja nicht jeder krank feiern oder Urlaub haben. ^^


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2011)

Darauf ein Lied zur Aufmunterung der schaffenden Bevölkerung.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5PJddmfesaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klein-Maha (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich brauch noch nen zusätzlichen Kaffee... ich hab jetzt drei Stunden Rechnungswesen bei einem Schnarch-Lehrer... *gäääähn*


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Dezember 2011)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Ich brauch noch nen zusätzlichen Kaffee... ich hab jetzt drei Stunden Rechnungswesen bei einem Schnarch-Lehrer... *gäääähn*




Nichts gegen Rechnungswesen!


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2011)

Nichts wirksames.... ja...


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Nichts gegen Rechnungswesen!



Mir fällt spontan keine langweiligere Thematik ein. Sogar altgriechische Dichtung ist interessanter.


----------



## Manowar (16. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Sind alle am arbeiten.



Entschuldige mal bitte!
Ich hab gefrühstückt und hab geplaudert 



orkman schrieb:


> ja aber wann ??!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ^^ ich moecht die d3 CE so gern haben und zwar bald , aber leider noch kein erscheinungstermin vorhanden



Ich gehe von April aus


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mir fällt spontan keine langweiligere Thematik ein. Sogar altgriechische Dichtung ist interessanter.



Statistik und Werkstofftechnik sind zwar nicht schlimmer, aber ebenbürtig.


----------



## Klein-Maha (16. Dezember 2011)

Rechnungswesen an sich ist ja nicht schlimm... aber dieser Lehrer könnte eine absolut spannende Berichterstattung über was weiß ich, das letzte Game, den letzten Kino-knüller halten... da würdeste wegpennen.

Unterrichtsmethode: Blatt, machen, Ergebnis anschreiben! Und wie kam er jetzt dadrauf? Hm... keine Ahnung. Auch gut.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mir fällt spontan keine langweiligere Thematik ein. Sogar altgriechische Dichtung ist interessanter.



Ich bin Steuerfutzie. Ein Aspekt meiner Arbeit ist eben die Buchhaltung. Und ich kann mit stundenlanger Begeisterung rumbuchen ohne das es ansatzweise langweilig wird.

Gerade fand ich es sogar recht spannend, wie der Umsatz mit jeder Rechnung angestiegen ist und über den Durchschnitt dieses Jahres kam und höher lag als im Vorjahr. Ich hab Spaß daran, durch bloßes ansehen der Statistiken einen Eindruck darüber zu bekommen, wie erfolgreich das Unternehmen agiert.

Denn teilweise fühlt man einfach mit, was man so hört. Es ist einfach schön zu sehen, wenn es einem Unternehmen gelingt, höheren Umsatz zu "fahren", während es vorher im Vorjahresschnitt schlechter unterwegs war.


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgähn *wink*

Bin vorhin erstmal in einen Schock gefallen... Geh schön ins Bad, da ist halt in der Schräge n Dachfenster drin, zum Aufschieben nach oben, was ziemlich schwer gedrückt werden muss bzw. gezogen, damit es eben nicht bei jedem Windstößchen aufgeht. Ist immer einen sehr kleinen Spalt offen, weil meine Mutter (und momentan ja auch ich) da drin raucht. Komm also rein, Tür ganz zu gewesen (Gott sei Dank hat mir die Katze nicht in die Wohnung gemacht), Fenster sperrangelweit auf, kam grade noch dran, um's zuzuziehen. Und da genau an dem Fenster auch die Feuerschutzleiter langläuft, bin ich erstmal zurück in die anderen Zimmer und hab geguckt ob noch alles da ist. Normalerweise häng ich den Schlüssel von innen an die Tür, wie meine Mutter, wenn die hier ist, hab ich aber gestern wohl nicht gemacht und dachte erstmal, mein Schlüssel wär weg  Natürlich nicht, lag auf dem Tisch. Aber da bekommt man morgens erstmal nen Schock.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2011)

Respekt, dass du am frühen Morgen schon zu solch komplexen Gedankengängen fähig bist. ^^


----------



## Klein-Maha (16. Dezember 2011)

Naja, wir fangen jetzt erst mit Bilanzen an... hab das ja schon alles in meiner kaufmännischen ausbildung gemacht. DAS macht ja auch Spaß, aber nicht bei dem Lehrer 
*Kopf wieder auf Unterarme leg und schnarch*


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Dezember 2011)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Rechnungswesen an sich ist ja nicht schlimm... aber dieser Lehrer könnte eine absolut spannende Berichterstattung über was weiß ich, das letzte Game, den letzten Kino-knüller halten... da würdeste wegpennen.
> 
> Unterrichtsmethode: Blatt, machen, Ergebnis anschreiben! Und wie kam er jetzt dadrauf? Hm... keine Ahnung. Auch gut.



Tja ... Ich hatte da damals Spaß dran. 
1. kannte ich das meiste sowohl aus der höheren Handelsschule als auch aus meinem Wirtschaftsabi, wo mich mein Lehrer anfangs darauf aufmerksam machte, das die ersten 2 Jahre wohl recht viel Wiederholung für mich sein würden.
2. habe ich glücklicherweise die Fähigkeit, zu hinterfragen, wie mein Lehrer Dinge erklärt hat und konnte so mithelfen, die im Kopf überlegten Aufgaben noch bei der Aufgabenstellung zu korrigieren, da er ja immer bei Erklärungen mit glatten Zahlen gearbeitet hat.

Das war dann eben immer ziemlich cool, wenn man plötzlich noch während er ein Beispiel angeschrieben hat, laut ihn korrigieren konnte, weil er mal wieder spontan mit der USt durcheinander kam oder nicht der gewünschte Effekt passieren wird.

Das er nur wenig älter war als wir (32, damit jünger als 3 Klassenmitglieder), konnte man auch ganz gut mit ihm plauschen.

Toll war die Erfahrung dann in Klausuren. Es gab irgendwie einen Leitsatz, das man die Zeit des Lehrers übernimmt und mal X rechnet, um herauszubekommen, wieviel Zeit die Schüler zum lösen haben. Da ich mal 25 Minuten für die Lösung (natürlich nicht perfekt, 93%) benötigt habe, während er 30 Minuten zur Lösung der eigenen Klausur gebraucht hat, war er doch recht fertig 

Er hat von mir die erste Eins seit langem (in unserem Gebiet) in der Prüfung erwartet, leider habe ich mir durch meine üblichen Flüchtigkeitsfehler all zu viel kaputt gemacht.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin so glücklich, wenn nächstes Semester Steuerrecht kommt, ich könnte vor Glück heulen.


----------



## Klein-Maha (16. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich hab nix gegen Rechnungswesen! Hab das ja inner kafumännischen Ausbildung alles schon mal gehabt... es ist für mich halt nur trockener Stoff. Und dann die Kombination mit dem Lehrer. Das macht das ganze schon schwer... und dann noch die letzten 3 Stunden in der Woche... Es ist die Kombination!

Ich mag Buchen, das ist lustig, ich mag auch Bilanzen, ich kann das ja auch ... aber dieser Mensch ... wer da von der ersten bis zur letzten Minute aufpassen kann, den beneide ich (bei uns in der Klasse ist es keiner...)


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Respekt, dass du am frühen Morgen schon zu solch komplexen Gedankengängen fähig bist. ^^



Wenn meine Gedankengänge komplex gewesen wären, hätte ich mich an die Unwetterwarnung gestern im Radio erinnert und meine eigenen Schlüsse mit den extremen Windgeräuschen von draußen gezogen - das war eine völlig irrationale, idiotische Schlussfolgerung, zu der ich da gekommen bin


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin so glücklich, wenn nächstes Semester Steuerrecht kommt, ich könnte vor Glück heulen.




Steuerrecht ist cool.

Denk immer daran: Der Staat will immer Geld. Und: Es gibt immer Ausnahmen. Sogar Ausnahmen von Ausnahmen. Man will nämlich niemanden auf den Schlips treten. Und es gibt all zu faszinierende Regelungen. Das häusliche Arbeitszimmer z. B.

Das Arbeitszimmer darf kein Durchgangszimmer sein. Es kann also nicht der Flur sein und auch kein Zwischenraum, da man ein Zimmer wohl kaum zur Arbeit benutzen kann, wenn man ständig gestört wird. Das heißt aber auch, das es als alleinstehende Person kein Durchgangszimmer geben kann, da man sowieso alleine ist. Ergo ist es davon abhängig, ob man das Zimmer ansetzen kann oder nicht, ob man verheiratet ist! Rüchtig. Ich kann mir n ganzen Harem halten, sogar in meinem Arbeitszimmer. Und kann die Ausgaben dafür absetzen, da ich ja nicht verheiratet bin oder Kinder habe, die mich stören könnten. Also von offizieller Seite 

Eine Zeit lang durfte man auch kein häusliches Arbeitszimmer ansetzen. Sowas gäbe es nicht. Der Privatnutzungsanteil wurde als zu hoch angesehen. Also haben die Lehrer (Hass-Mandanten für jeden Steuerfutzie) ein paar Dinge probiert. Folgende Geschichte ist wahr!

Er hat sich neben sein Haus, mitten auf dem Grundstück, einen Anbau gebaut, sein Arbeitszimmer. Beim Finanzamt hat er dann gesagt, das er ja RAUS aus der Haustür, einmal ums Eck und dann in den Anbau reinmüsste. Ergo: Außerhäuslich.
Finanzamt: Nönö, du musst ja nichtmal dein Grundstück verlassen. Geht nix.
 ...daraufhin zog der Lehrer eine Mauer. direkt an der Haustür entlang, bis zur Straße. Nun musste er aus der Haustür raus, notgedrungen auf den Bürgersteig und dann wieder auf sein Grundstück und dann in den Anbau.
Finanzamt: Is ok, kannste machen, hier, isn Keks.

Anderer Lehrer, gleiche Situation: Über seinen Anbau pflanzte er eine weitere Wohnung für seinen Sohn und vermietete diese an ihn.
Finanzamt: Funktioniert. Da du und dein Mieter nun beide das Grundstück nutzt, gehört es nicht mehr allein dir. Das Arbeitszimmer befindet sich also auf einem getrennt/gemischt genutztem Eigentum, kannste machen. Hier, haste n Keks.


----------



## Klein-Maha (16. Dezember 2011)

> Finanzamt: Is ok, kannste machen, hier, isn Keks.



Geil geschrieben! Echt losgegrinst! Ja, von solchen Abnormitäten hab ich schon gehört, aber wenn man da wirklich mal eine genaue Geschichte erfährt, dann mach ich doch große Augen. 
Wie siehts denn heutzutage rechtlich aus? Darf ein Arbeitszimmer jetzt in der eigenen Wohnung sein? Würd mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Dezember 2011)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Geil geschrieben! Echt losgegrinst! Ja, von solchen Abnormitäten hab ich schon gehört, aber wenn man da wirklich mal eine genaue Geschichte erfährt, dann mach ich doch große Augen.
> Wie siehts denn heutzutage rechtlich aus? Darf ein Arbeitszimmer jetzt in der eigenen Wohnung sein? Würd mich mal interessieren.




Jap. Solange ein Arbeitszimmer tatsächlich bestimmbar ist (x Quadratmeter), KEIN Durchgangszimmer ist UND man dieses (schon fast) verwenden MUSS, weil man keinen ANDEREN Arbeitsplatz zur Verfügung hat, kann man die Kosten, die auf diesen Bereich anfallen, als Werbungskosten bzw. Betriebsausgaben (wenn selbstständig) geltend machen.

Beispiel: Du bist Lehrer. Du hast zwar im Lehrerzimmer Platz, etwas Unterrichtsvorbereitung zu betreiben, jedoch wird irgendwann die Schule geschlossen und man muss den Rest zu Hause machen, hast dir ein ganzes Zimmer nur mit Unterrichtsmaterialien, Fachbüchern, PC, Drucker, Ablage usw usf. eingerichtet: ansetzbar.

Du bist Architekt. Du hast kein Büro. Ansetzbar.

Du bist Architekt, arbeitest in einem Bürokomplex tagsüber, hast aber nach den "Öffnungszeiten" immer noch Arbeit. Ansetzbar.

Du bist Architekt, hast dein eigenes Büro, arbeitest aber von zu Hause aus, NICHT ansetzbar.

Du bist Büroangestellter, arbeitest von zu Hause aus, obwohl du im Büro die Arbeit machen könntest, NICHT ansetzbar.

Somit ist das Ganze immer ein Spezialfall für uns normale Angestellte. Hast du keinen anderen Arbeitsplatz im Büro, sondern arbeitest fest von zu Hause aus, kannste das natürlich ansetzen, aber 5 Arbeitsstunden von zu Hause aus, damit die Arbeit noch fertig wird, berechtigt dich noch nicht dazu, alle anfallenden Kosten als Arbeitszimmer geltend zu machen.

Hier gibt es auch einen Unterschied zwischen der Selbstständigkeit und der ...Nichtselbstständigkeit. Wenn so ein Architekt sowohl, als auch benutzt und auch benötigt, geht alles gut. Wenn du jedoch als Angestellter irgendwann nach Hause fährst, ist deine reguläre Arbeit für gewöhnlich beendet. Selbstständige kennen da keine "Überstunden".


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin ja so froh bloß Fluglotse zu sein.


----------



## Klein-Maha (16. Dezember 2011)

Was heißt hier bloß? Wenn Du scheiße baust herrscht das Chaos nicht nur einfach horizontal sondern das auch gleich in mehreren Ebenen... Ist doch beängstigend *lach*


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2011)

Morgen ihr Puppen!

Ich fand die Zukunftsaussichten in Magogans Thread irgendwie ganz amüsant.
Leider aber auch berechtigt geschlossen, weils nicht wirklich ne Diskussionsgrundlage gibt.

Ihr beklagt euch übers Steuerrecht und ich beklag mich über Oberstufen-Mathematik.
Seit ich mich entschieden habe, das Abitur auf dem zweiten Bildungsweg nachzumachen, ist mir nichts so sauer aufgestoßen wie das. Ok für Bio muss man auch lernen wie ein Blöder und den ganzen Mist auswendig zu können. Aber bei der Biologie hat man irgendwie noch einen Bezug zu Umwelt und Natur... bei Mathe frag ich mich jeden Tag aufs Neue, warum ich eigentlich diese Beziehungen zwischen Ebenen und Geraden lernen muss, oder diese Ableitungsscheiße von irgendwelchen Graphen und Funktionen.
Ich weiß doch genau, dass ichs nie wieder brauchen werde. Warum stellt man mich dann nicht davon frei? Es wird mir nichts mehr bringen dieses Zeug zu wissen. Nur weil ein Sesselfurzer im Kultusministerium meint, ich müsste es können.
Als würde ich jemals Mathematik, Informatik oder Physik studieren. Warum wird nicht mehr differenziert? Warum werden alle Leute über ein Curriculum geschert?

Wenn man nach weit über 10 Jahren Schullaufbahn in Aussicht hat, sich thematisch mal mit etwas anderem zu befassen als mit vorgegebenen Schulstoff, dann ist das mehr wert als Weihnachten, Geburtstag und Lottogewinn zusammen.
Freue mich schon drauf, wenns nächstes Jahr an die Uni geht. Solange ich kein Steuerrecht lernen muss.


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Dezember 2011)

Ich würde dir raten, dich selbst zu belügen und so zu tun, als wäre Mathe ganz toll. Mit so einer Abwehrhaltung bleibt das halt auch nicht drin. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2011)

Das sind ja nur absolute Grundlagen und man braucht längst kein Mathe oder Physik zu studieren um diese Dinge wieder anzuwenden, jegliche ökonomischen Fächer kommen nicht ohne aus und auch noch ganz andere Naturwissenschaften. Irgendwie gehört das auch zur Allgemeinbildung.


----------



## Ogil (16. Dezember 2011)

Ausserdem ist Abi-Mathe doch Bummi. Zumal Du ja wahrscheinlich (wenn Du nicht vor hast irgendwas in der Richtung zu machen) nur Mathe-Grundkurs hast.

PS: Und ich wuerde lieber viele Stunden Mathe machen als mich mit Steuern, Rechnungen und aehnlichem Murks rumzuaergern...


----------



## Noxiel (16. Dezember 2011)

Mathe und ich haben während der Schule einstimmig beschlossen, dass wir uns nicht mögen und bisher fahren wir sehr gut damit. Jeder hat seine Freiräume, darf unbehelligt vom anderen seinen Vorlieben nachgehen und hin und wieder treffen wir uns auf einen Quickie an der Supermarktkasse oder beim Friseur. Eher selten mal zum ausgewachsenen Dinner um den gemeinsamen Urlaub zu planen, aber das verlangt einfach die Situation.


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2011)

Das Fach in der Oberstufe sollte auch eher "Rechnen" heißen, Mathe kommt dann in der Uni


----------



## Ogil (16. Dezember 2011)

Das stimmt so auch nicht. Wir haben zumindest im Mathe-LK im Abitur aehnliche Sachen gemacht wie ich sie spaeter an der Uni auch machen durfte (dann freilich noch mit zusaetzlichen Dingen und auf einem ordentlich angehobenen Level).


----------



## Deathstyle (16. Dezember 2011)

Naja wir haben damals auch schon mit Polynomen gerechnet, mit Vektoren angefangen und Grundzüge von Stochastik kennengelernt - ist aber trotzdem Niveautechnisch kein Vergleich.

/e
Oh es ist nach 12 ><


----------



## MasterXoX (18. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Dominau (18. Dezember 2011)

Morgen!


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Dezember 2011)

Ihr faulen Säcke, alle noch in der Kiste, oder was?


----------



## H2OTest (19. Dezember 2011)

jetzt mal net aufregen ceiwyn ;D Guten Morgen !


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ihr faulen Säcke, alle noch in der Kiste, oder was?



öhm jupp 

Warum bist du schon um 6 Uhr wach  Uni geht doch erst später los ^^

Und: Morgen!


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Doofkatze (19. Dezember 2011)




----------



## Zonalar (20. Dezember 2011)

Seltsam... da bin ich ein Morgen nicht da, und plötzlich schreiben alle 3 Seiten ins Forum. 

Juten Morschen alle miteinander!


----------



## Davatar (20. Dezember 2011)

Schnee ist schöööön


----------



## Noxiel (20. Dezember 2011)

So schön, dass ich gleich dafür sorgen muß, dass er vom Gehweg meines Grundstückes verschwindet ehe ich von gichtkranken Omis verklagt werde, weil der Rollator umgekippt ist.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Dezember 2011)

> Schnee ist schöööön


Bei euch im Norden schneits auch? 
Hier in der Schweiz ist perfektes Wetter, um den alten Schlitten aus der Garage zu holen und mit den Kindern den Hügel runterzusausen 
Gott ich bekomm jezz richtig Bock auf Skifahren *.*


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2011)

1 Grad und es schneit. Woohooo, wenns wohl auch nicht lange liegen bleibt. 

Morgen allerseits!


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> So schön, dass ich gleich dafür sorgen muß, dass er vom Gehweg meines Grundstückes verschwindet ehe ich von gichtkranken Omis verklagt werde, weil der Rollator umgekippt ist.



Apropos Rollatoren... Es gibt fast nix nervigeres in den letzten Jahren! Da laufen drei Omis/Opis nebeneinander her und versperren die Bürgersteige komplett, so dass man nicht an denen vorbei kommt. Mit einem Kinderwagen in den Bus?! NoWay! Da sind ja schon drei Senioren mit ihren Lasteseln... Und in Wirklichkeit braucht doch die Hälfte der Leute den gar nicht. Letztens wollte ich eine Oma auf dem Weg überholen, war gar nicht so einfach...die war fast schneller als ich! Das gab mir schon zu denken ...und dabei halt ich mich noch für sportlich ^^

Achso: Guten Morgen!
Achso: Bei uns im Norden schneits nicht Nur Regen ...


----------



## Dominau (20. Dezember 2011)

Morgen 
Hier schneits auch, aber bis Weinachten ist das warscheinlich wieder weg .. 
Und übrig bleibt nur dieser eklige Schneematsch :<


----------



## Ol@f (20. Dezember 2011)

Bei uns hats auch geschneit und das ganze ÖPNV-Netz lahmgelegt :< 

Dafür heute geniale Vorlesung gehört. Besprechen seit längerem die Eigenschaften einer Struktur (ohne deren Existenz zu wissen). Und heute sollte die Existenz bewiesen werden, bloß am Ende hatten wir dann irgendwo einen kleinen Rechenfehler, sodass die Folgerung war, dass es nicht existieren kann  Naja, vllt schaffts der Prof noch vor Weihnachten uns von der Existenz zu überzeugen...


----------



## Davatar (21. Dezember 2011)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeeen! Sitze im Büro und hab (noch) nichts zu tun, herrlich  Da kann man sich den Start in den Tag doch gleich mit "Isolated" von "Chiasm" verschönern. Das war das Titellied von Vampires: Bloodlines.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Dezember 2011)

Du könntest dir auch den Hobbit Trailer anschauen Davatar. So  könntest du etwas produktives tun, wie schauts aus? ^^


----------



## monthy (21. Dezember 2011)

Moin moin.

Urlaub ist echt anstrengend.
War schon joggen und werde trotzdem nicht wach.
Einen Gruss in die Runde wirft.


----------



## Noxiel (21. Dezember 2011)

Du schlafwandelst beim Joggen und Surfen im Internet?


----------



## monthy (21. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich finde mich morgens immer mal wieder am PC.


----------



## Davatar (21. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du könntest dir auch den Hobbit Trailer anschauen Davatar. So  könntest du etwas produktives tun, wie schauts aus? ^^


Gelesen und getan  Bin sehr gespannt auf den Film. Das Buch fand ich nett, aber die Reise zum Drachen fand ich ehrlich gesagt ein Bisschen öde und die macht ja fast 2/3 des Buches aus. Werde den Film aber sicher schauen gehn, denn so oder so ist die Geschichte nett


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2011)

Morgen zusammen!


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Dezember 2011)

Morgen! Urlaub und trotzdem wach... Hmm, was mach ich da bloss...


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Dezember 2011)

ab ins bett mit dir!
Morgen btw.


----------



## Zonalar (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich wünsch euch auch einen guten Morgen. *gähn*
...
...Warum bin ich schon wieder wach?


----------



## Noxiel (22. Dezember 2011)

Weil du vielleicht nie geschlafen hast?
*knurps, kau, mampf*


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2011)

Morgen! Grad erfahren, dass ich nächsten Montag arbeiten muss -.- Ich glaub ich geh wieder nach Hause und schlaf weiter -.-...so zwei-, dreihundert Jahre am Stück oder so.


----------



## Noxiel (22. Dezember 2011)

Kommt dann auch ein Prinz und küsst dich wieder wach?


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Dezember 2011)

Hat mal wer nen Clown für mich? So gut, wie ich heut gelaunt bin, sollte ich mal so einen frühstücken ...


----------



## Reflox (22. Dezember 2011)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Hat mal wer nen Clown für mich? So gut, wie ich heut gelaunt bin, sollte ich mal so einen frühstücken ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Guten wünsche ich. 

Nur noch 2 Tage dann endlich Ferien!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Dezember 2011)

moin  


endlich urlaub und wer hätte gedacht das man auh positiv aufgeregt sein kann, wenn es zum zahnarzt geht


----------



## Konov (22. Dezember 2011)

Morgen zusammen!


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kommt dann auch ein Prinz und küsst dich wieder wach?


Heh, wir leben heute in nem emanzipierten Zeitalter, also WENN, dann kommt ne Prinzessin und küsst mich...oder vielleicht ne Bundestagsabgeordnete oder sowas ^^


----------



## Wolfmania (23. Dezember 2011)

Moin....boh sowas von keinen Bock auf Arbeit...und nächste Woche gehts weiter....megaseufz...


----------



## Noxiel (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab' keine Lust mich zu rasieren, aber ich denke es wird Zeit. Einige Kinder wollen sich schon auf mein Knie setzen...


----------



## zoizz (23. Dezember 2011)

Endlich mal ein paar Tage frei.
Mein Beileid @Wolfmania und alle die zwischen den Feiertagen ran müssen.
Heute wird nur gefleezt!


----------



## Wolfmania (23. Dezember 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein paar Tage frei.
> Mein Beileid @Wolfmania und alle die zwischen den Feiertagen ran müssen.
> Heute wird nur gefleezt!



danke...und schönes fleeenzen  Unser Chef is auch iwie komisch drauf obwohl das ein sehr gutes Jahr war...so sind se halt alle die big bosse, bloß nicht zufrieden sein...da denk ich immer an die Starquests der Orcs "Arbeit Arbeit"


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Dezember 2011)

Um was wetten wir, das um halb drei heut Nachmittag die Autobahnen, gerade die nach Holland (A3) überfüllt sind und ich deshalb, wie vor genau einem Jahr 4 Stunden statt 1 brauche?


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Dezember 2011)

Moinmoin! Ich lad immernoch Wow herunter


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Moinmoin! Ich lad immernoch Wow herunter


Aww :<


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Aww :<



Vorallem ich hab das Ding über nacht laufen lassen und der hat nen Fehler bekommen (ka wieso) und nu 2 Gb runtergeladen :O




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=URBrdHaQ5tU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Dezember 2011)

Haste die Cata Cd nicht mehr?
Einfach von da installieren, dann dauert daas selbst mit Patches relativ kurz


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Dezember 2011)

Grüne schrieb:


> Haste die Cata Cd nicht mehr?
> Einfach von da installieren, dann dauert daas selbst mit Patches relativ kurz



Keine ahnung wo die ist, als ich die Hülle aufgemacht habe hab ich mich echt gewundert


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Dezember 2011)

Argh was ein Mist


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2011)

Morgän!


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Dezember 2011)

Moin Moin!


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Dezember 2011)

Und zu :>


----------



## Soladra (25. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Phenyl19 (25. Dezember 2011)

Morgen zusammen =)


----------



## Dominau (25. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Soladra (25. Dezember 2011)

Wie gehts so?


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2011)

Morgeeeeen


----------



## Noxiel (25. Dezember 2011)

Nie wieder Whiskey zu Weihnachten....


----------



## Soladra (25. Dezember 2011)

Waarum?


----------



## Noxiel (25. Dezember 2011)

Weil der übermäßige Genuss des selben mit dem Schwiegervater am nächsten Morgen zu unerwünschten Nebenwirkungen führt. Ich werde alt....


----------



## Manowar (25. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nie wieder Whiskey zu Weihnachten....




Also mir gehts gut 
Zuerst gabs 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird bald hart.. hab hier soo viel tollen Whiskey, werd aber bald einige Monate auf Alk verzichten


----------



## Soladra (25. Dezember 2011)

0.o


----------



## Konov (26. Dezember 2011)

Seit Charlie Sheen scheint die eigene Hochprozentigkeit ein Trend zu sein. ^^

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Soladra (26. Dezember 2011)

morgen


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2011)

Morgen


----------



## Davatar (26. Dezember 2011)

Whiskey zu Weihnachten? Da trinkt man doch Eierlikör und Punsch!


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Dezember 2011)

Morgäään - geil wenn man als fast Einizger auffa Arbeit hockt...bin ich der Einzige ? Is ja mal nix los auf den Straßen


----------



## Alcest (27. Dezember 2011)

Morgen,
ich muss um 14:00 Uhr los...


----------



## Firun (27. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen, seid ihr auch schon alle da, habt ihr auch so gut geschlafen, na dann ist ja alles klar.


----------



## Davatar (27. Dezember 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Morgäään - geil wenn man als fast Einizger auffa Arbeit hockt...bin ich der Einzige ? Is ja mal nix los auf den Straßen





Firun schrieb:


> Guten Morgen liebe Sorgen, seid ihr auch schon alle da, habt ihr auch so gut geschlafen, na dann ist ja alles klar.


Hab gestern bereits wieder gearbeitet und den Rest der Woche auch. Aber dafür ists schön ruhig im Büro, kein klingelndes Telefon


----------



## Firun (27. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hab gestern bereits wieder gearbeitet und den Rest der Woche auch. Aber dafür ists schön ruhig im Büro, kein klingelndes Telefon



Das ist viel Wert ! Es geht nichts über Ruhe beim Arbeiten


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Dezember 2011)

Morgä. Ich kämpfe gerade gegen mein Motivationstief...


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Dezember 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hab gestern bereits wieder gearbeitet und den Rest der Woche auch. Aber dafür ists schön ruhig im Büro, kein klingelndes Telefon



naja abbba es is halt doch arg langweilig - eben schon ne Tafel Noisette vernichtet und gegoogelt wie man den zeitverlorenen Protodrachen farmt...^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Dezember 2011)

Moinsen ihr verschlafenen^^


----------



## Konov (27. Dezember 2011)

Morgen!


----------



## Davatar (27. Dezember 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> naja abbba es is halt doch arg langweilig - eben schon ne Tafel Noisette vernichtet und gegoogelt wie man den zeitverlorenen Protodrachen farmt...^^


^^ Mir mangelts nicht an Arbeit, da könnt ich locker nen Monat durcharbeiten wenn ich möchte  aber ich versteh schon was Du meinst. Ich hab früher mal ein Praktikum gemacht in ner Mini-Firma (4 Leute). Als mein Chef von November bis Ende Januar auf Geschäftsreise ging hat er mir nen Stoss Arbeit hingelegt und gemeint, wenn ich das durch sei, solle ich ihm ne E-Mail schreiben, dann gibts schon wieder was zu tun. Nach 2 Wochen war schon alles gemacht, also hab ich ihm ne E-Mail geschickt. Dann gabs nochmal Aufgaben für 3 Tage und danach war Schluss. Da durft ich dann nen Monat lang morgens zwischen halb 8 und 8 ins Büro gehn und dann surfen bis nachmittags um 4. Anwesend sein musste ich immer, da ja jemand die Telefone entgegennehmen musste (allerdings hat natürlich das Telefon praktisch nie geklingelt, weil ja jeder wusste, dass der Chef nicht da ist...). Pro Woche gabs dann etwa 2-3 Stunden Arbeit, den Rest der Zeit musst ich mit surfen, Buch lesen, etc totschlagen. Da mein damaliger Chef recht strikt mit seinen Vorschriften zum Arbeitsplatz war, durft ich natürlich auch keine Games zocken während der Arbeit oder sowas, was ja eigentlich verständlich ist und ich gut finde, aber wenn man 8-9 Stunden lang gar nichts zu tun hat, dreht man irgendwann durch.
Nunja, als er wieder zurück war, gabs dann genug zu tun. Aber ich weiss immer wie sich das anfühlt, wenn jemand in der Weihnachtszeit nichts zu tun hat


----------



## Noxiel (27. Dezember 2011)

Mögt ihr Hunde?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nGeKSiCQkPw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Mohoin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2011)

Moin Moin, alles jut ?


----------



## Noxiel (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich hatte eben einen Ristretto, sprich Kaffee und fühle mich gut. Nachher werde ich mir nochmal das Vergnügen geben Skyrim auf den niedrigsten Grafikeinstellungen zu spielen, welches die Entwickler implementiert haben und dabei zusehen wie mein Grafikkarte schmilzt. 




Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Davatar (27. Dezember 2011)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich hatte eben einen Ristretto, sprich Kaffee und fühle mich gut. Nachher werde ich mir nochmal das Vergnügen geben Skyrim auf den niedrigsten Grafikeinstellungen zu spielen, welches die Entwickler implementiert haben und dabei zusehen wie mein Grafikkarte schmilzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thihihi so gings mir bei Oblivion damals auch


----------



## Tilbie (27. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen Internet!


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2011)

Morgen ihr Flitzpiepen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2011)

Me gusta mein neues Handy 

Moin Moin!


----------



## Soladra (29. Dezember 2011)

moin moin


----------



## Firun (29. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2011)

Moinsen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JxA2L4wGwiw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab schnupfen -.-


----------



## Sabito (29. Dezember 2011)

morgen? noch nicht gepennt, total hibbelig (warum bloss Oo) und hungrig, obwohl ich gerade gefrühstückt habe Oo.... achja und ich warte darauf, dass meine freundin aufwacht -.-


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2011)

Kitzel sie ordentlich durch oder mach sie geil. Beides hilft immer ;D


----------



## Sabito (29. Dezember 2011)

die killt mich dann brutal xD


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2011)

Da spricht wohl jemand aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Davatar (29. Dezember 2011)

Morgeeeen


----------



## Sabito (29. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Da spricht wohl jemand aus Erfahrung.



So in etwa..... ausserdem schläft sie so süß^^


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2011)

Es ist 10 durch...die hat nicht mehr zu schlafen!


----------



## Sabito (29. Dezember 2011)

Die schläft zwischen 10-14std, je nachdem, wie gut sie schläft^^

Edit: Es tut ja so gut von ein paar personen ignoriert zu werden, auch wnen man bei manchen nicht einmal weiß wieso Oo


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2011)

Das ist nicht gesund. Auch nicht wenn man 18 ist. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlaf (Absatz Schlafdauer) 

Ausserdem wär mir meine Freizeit viel zu kostbar, da verpenn ich ja das halbe Leben.


----------



## Sabito (29. Dezember 2011)

Das tust du so schon, aber du weißt ja nicht, wie gut das ihr tut, di ehat die letzten Tage wirklich 0 geschlafen, also teilweise 3-4 tage am stück nicht gepennt, weil sie einfach nicht konnte...


----------



## Davatar (29. Dezember 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Es ist 10 durch...die hat nicht mehr zu schlafen!


Also wenn ich frei und nichts Sinnvolles zu tun hab, schlaf ich auch gerne bis 12...oder wenn ich lange aus war auch gern mal bis 14 oder 16 Uhr 

Heute Morgen fühl ich mich irgendwie so:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NubH5BDOaD8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Schade sitz ich auf der Arbeit und kann die Energie nicht loswerden :/


----------



## Sabito (29. Dezember 2011)

Naja, ich lasse sie mal schlafen.^^


Bei einer Person weiß ich wieso sie nicht mehr mit mir redet und mir passt das sogar ganz gut, ich hätte es sonst nicht länger ausgehalten mit der zu reden, aber bei einer anderen, kp warum die mich igt Oo


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. Dezember 2011)

WACH WACH WACH! ZOCKEN ZOCKEN ZOCKEN!


----------



## Sabito (29. Dezember 2011)

Zocke bald wieder Demon Souls weiter.^^


----------



## Davatar (29. Dezember 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> WACH WACH WACH! ZOCKEN ZOCKEN ZOCKEN!


Ich hätte auch Lehrer werden sollen. Ihr habt einfach eindeutig zu viel Ferien


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> die killt mich dann brutal xD



Das Risiko isses doch Wert, oder nicht?


Davatar schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch Lehrer werden sollen. Ihr habt einfach eindeutig zu viel Ferien




Naja meine Ma will nicht einsehen das ich in den Ferien mal "ordentlich" Zocken will.


----------



## Sabito (29. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das Risiko isses doch Wert, oder nicht?



Nee nicht wirkllich, abe rich habe gerade andere Probs....^^


----------



## Davatar (29. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das Risiko isses doch Wert, oder nicht?


Würd ich auch sagen  und ich denk eh, dass die Chance, gekillt zu werden nach 9 Uhr morgens (oder in dem Fall hier vielleicht 10 Uhr morgens) exponentiell abnimmt. Je ausgeschlafener die Freundin, desto geringer die Gefahr, getötet zu werden


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Nee nicht wirkllich, abe rich habe gerade andere Probs....^^



Die Wären?


----------



## Sabito (29. Dezember 2011)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Wären?



Warum verdammt nochmal mich Personen ohne gegebenen Grund ignorieren Oo Das regt mich gerade so derbst auf.....


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Warum verdammt nochmal mich Personen ohne gegebenen Grund ignorieren Oo Das regt mich gerade so derbst auf.....



Kenn ich lol


----------



## Davatar (30. Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!

STOP! HAMMER TIME!!!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NyEE0qpfeig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (30. Dezember 2011)

Moin moin

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syDf4ILh4k0&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/youtube]
So fühl ich mich -.-


----------



## Davatar (30. Dezember 2011)

So dann sag ich schonmal tschö hier, weil ja bald Mittag ist und ich dieses Jahr sicher nicht mehr hier reinschreiben werde  Guten Rutsch Euch allen!


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2011)

Morgen!


----------



## Zonalar (1. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen im 2012!

Das Jahr, wo alles anders wird!

Durch den kleinen Hype letztes Jahr, vonwegen das die Welt untergehen wird, werden wir dieses Jahr die Wehen zu spüren bekommen  Zumindest existiert eine tolle Ausrede für kriminelle Machenschaften  Wo wieder jeder dem "Schicksal" die Schuld gibt und einfach weiterlebt.
Aber mit wachsamen Auges durch die Welt watschelnd, können wa sowas verhindern 

Ha, frische 2012 Luft! Wird Zeit die Welt zu verändern! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!

Aber zuerst muss ich schlafen gehen :=P
Und zwar mit: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xaSzlYDpU6o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (1. Januar 2012)

Morgen ;D

Gestern 2 Stunden durchgetanzt


----------



## Firun (1. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2012)

Na? Alles fit bei euch


----------



## Firun (1. Januar 2012)

Na klar und bei dir ?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2012)

Mir gehts auch supi^^


----------



## tonygt (1. Januar 2012)

Moin 
boa Kater, grad aufgestanden und nicht sicher gewesen ob ich Kotzen oder was essen soll xD
Aber Honig Brot hilft inzwischen gehts mir schon besser


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2012)

Morgen und frohes neues!


----------



## Soladra (2. Januar 2012)

guten morgen


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Januar 2012)

Frohes neues Jahr ...

heute stört mich der Montag gar nich


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Januar 2012)

Frohes Neues!
Mich stört der Montag schon, bin ja nun auch wieder im Büro. Ade Du Urlaub


----------



## Wolfmania (2. Januar 2012)

Happy new Year Mrs. Sophie ! Und wie immer Büro...naja wurscht gibt grad Berliner und Kaffee - immer locker angehen das Ganze


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2012)

Garnicht so einfach sich wieder umzustellen.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Garnicht so einfach sich wieder umzustellen.




Das fand ich dieses Jahr eigentlich nicht so schwer. Ich mein ... is ja nich mitten in der Woche.
Ok, Mitschuld könnte auch sein, das ich die letzte Woche hab sehr ruhig angehen lassen. Zwar war ich einkaufen, 50% Rabatt-Schokolade plündern in allen Supermärkten der Gegend, aber ansonsten habe ich mich nur im Bereich Sofa, Bett + Chefsessel (PC) bewegt und wenig Schlaf benötigt. 5 Stunden (2 - 7) waren da teilweise völlig ausreichend. Wenns mehr war (9 Uhr bzw. 0 Uhr): auch nich schlimm.

Und da fehlt mir dann auch kein Schlaf, nachdem ich gestern um 11 ins Bett gegangen und um 6 aufgewacht bin.


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2012)

Gegen 0:00 ins Bett und erst gegen 5 oder 6 wirklich eingeschlafen.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gegen 0:00 ins Bett und erst gegen 5 oder 6 wirklich eingeschlafen.




das liegt dann aber nicht an der körperlichen Umstellung zwischen Freizeit und Arbeit ...

na? was bedrückt dich? *aufs Sofa zeig*


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> das liegt dann aber nicht an der körperlichen Umstellung zwischen Freizeit und Arbeit ...
> 
> na? was bedrückt dich? *aufs Sofa zeig*



Nicht einschlafen zu können :-P


----------



## Ogil (2. Januar 2012)

Ging mir aehnlich. Ich bin auch extra zu einer "normalen" Zeit ins Bett, konnte aber dann ewig nicht schlafen. Ist halt doch wieder eine Umstellung, wenn man die Woche davor nie vor 3 ins Bett kam. Zum Glueck muss ich aber auch erst morgen wieder los


----------



## Konov (2. Januar 2012)

Schlafen konnte ich die letzten 2-3 Tage auch nicht sonderlich.
Aber früh aufstehen muss ich momentan sowieso nicht, von daher... ^^

Morgön!


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2012)

Und hiermit is der Thread eröffnet. Viel Spass.


Guten Morgen


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Januar 2012)

Moin - ojeh ich seh Ponys am frühen Morgen...


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Januar 2012)

Morgen! *schwusch....* Ganz schön am wehen heut morgen *wuhui* Da dacht ich, ich könnt bei dem Wind mit dem Auto fahren, Pustekuchen, da muss erstmal die Spur und der Sturz eingestellt werden, der fährt wie ein nasser Schwamm...*grusel*

Ich will wieder Urlaub!


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgeeeeeeen!

Muahahahahaaa, hab gestern meinen halbfreiwilligen ersten Arbeitstag verschlafen, das nenn ich mal nen Start ins neue Arbeitsjahr...aber da er ja halbfreiwillig war, war das dann doch in Ordnung so  Ich wünsch auf jeden Fall allen, die heute ihren ersten Arbeitstag im 2012 haben nen guten Start


----------



## Soladra (3. Januar 2012)

moin


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2012)

guten morgen.... ich bin auch mal vor 12 wach


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2012)

Morgäään

Ich bin auch erst jetzt so halbwegs wach. Aber immerhin schonmal ne Maschine Wäsche angeschmissen. Und das neue Bafög kommt aufs Konto geflattert. ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Januar 2012)

Habe verschlafen. 8:30 statt 6:00 aufgewacht, Wecker hat nicht geklingelt oder ich hab ihn überhört, weil ich im Tiefschlaf war, da ich mitten in der Nacht schonmal wach war, was recht selten passiert.


----------



## Zonalar (4. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen. 
Ich habe heute 11 Stunden durchgeschlafen, und hoffe, jetzt ist mein Urlaubs-schlafsrhytmus endlich draussen.

Ich hoffe, ihr konntet euch den selben Luxus leisten 

Der Heutige Morgen wird gesponsort von Thwilight Sparkle. Sie hat an einem Tag 25 neue Spells gelernt. Darunter einer, mit dem man sich einen Instant-Bart wachsen lässt!

Viel Spass mit DJ-Twilight: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gxq2JPJHLB0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (4. Januar 2012)

Morgeeeen

*Benjis Post anguck* ... *Kopf schüttel* ...


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Januar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Ich habe heute 11 Stunden durchgeschlafen, und hoffe, jetzt ist mein Urlaubs-schlafsrhytmus endlich draussen.
> 
> Ich hoffe, ihr konntet euch den selben Luxus leisten
> ...



Uäh...ich hatte den Ton noch am Lappy an und bin auf deinen Link gekommen ....

Ja - jetzt bin ich wirklich wach...Guten Morgen *Tasse Kaffee schlürf*


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Januar 2012)

Moin & danke Benji9 nu bin auch ich wach....


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Wann hört dieser Pony Wahn endlich auf?!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Januar 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wann hört dieser Pony Wahn endlich auf?!



Hoffentlich bald...ist ja schlimmer als Tokio Hotel


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

/word


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VWCIIc0cD9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich könnts' mir den ganzen Tag angucken


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2012)

Loooool wie göttlich ist das denn bitte? xD

Ich hab die Sendung noch keine Sekunde angesehen und sie interessiert mich auch nicht im geringsten aber das ist der Burner.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Januar 2012)

Dito


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich könnts' mir den ganzen Tag angucken



Oh man, ist das unlustig.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Januar 2012)

Morgen -.-heute fängt die Schule wieder an ...


----------



## Zonalar (5. Januar 2012)

Morgen!
Schon seit 2.30 wach.
Seit den Ferien ziehe ich es vor, gleich nach der arbeit mich schlafen zu legen, und dafür kann ich um 2 oder 3 Uhr schon wieder aufstehen 

H2Otest: Sag nbloss, du hast bis jezz noch Ferien gehabt! :O Ich hab schon letzten Freitag angefangen -.-


----------



## Bastikch (5. Januar 2012)

Heute wieder Schule -.- Wieso kann die Schule nicht ausfallen?!


----------



## Soladra (5. Januar 2012)

huhu


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Januar 2012)

Morschen! Und habt ihr euch alle schon angebunden?^^ Andreas kommt....


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Zonalar (5. Januar 2012)

Wer ist Andreas?


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Januar 2012)

Ups, Andrea  
ich dachte immer die Tiefs haben männliche Namen... War wohl ein "Freudscher Fehler"


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2012)

Andreas wäre Ellesmere wohl lieber...naja hier ists erst mal vorbei mit Sturm, doch der nächste kommt bestimmt


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Januar 2012)

Hats bei euch auch so gekracht heute Nacht?


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Januar 2012)

Hat heut Nacht ordentlich gestürmt, so dass ich die Außen-Jalousien hoch ziehen musste, weils sonst zu laut gewesen wäre aber jetzt ist´s eigentlich wieder ruhig.
Und nein - ich mag keine Leute mit dem Namen "Andreas"


----------



## H2OTest (6. Januar 2012)

Und wieder zu früh ... und ja ich hatte bis vorgestern Ferien


----------



## Soladra (6. Januar 2012)

huhu


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2012)

Zum Glück hats die Nacht draußen nicht so geballert 

Schlafen konnte ich trotzdem nicht sonderlich gut. 

Morgen


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Januar 2012)

Morgen! Toll, Wochende und ich bin seit 4 Uhr wach ...


----------



## Soladra (7. Januar 2012)

moin


----------



## Konov (7. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morgen! Toll, Wochende und ich bin seit 4 Uhr wach ...



Da fällt mir dieses Lied zu ein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EYG-cqyMdgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Ich konnte die letzten Tage auch nicht gut schlafen, keine Ahnung woran es liegt.

Achja: Guten Morgen!


----------



## Konov (8. Januar 2012)

Morgön!


----------



## Tilbie (8. Januar 2012)

Morgen


----------



## H2OTest (8. Januar 2012)

Morgen  letzter!


----------



## Wolfmania (9. Januar 2012)

Moin - Montag, Arbeit, Regen, das wird bestimmt n super Tag


----------



## Zonalar (9. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen. 
Heute glück gehabt, dass ich nicht verschlafen habe, mit meinen 3 Stunden Schlaf


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Januar 2012)

Morgen ...


----------



## Olliruh (9. Januar 2012)

2 Stunden geschlafen und ich fühl mich super !


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Januar 2012)

6 Stunden geschlafen, Herr der Ringe (mal wieder) auf RTL gesehen. Hat gereicht.

Hey, 2. Montag und immer noch kein Hassgefühl.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. Januar 2012)

Tag auch. Da unsere Sporthalle in der Uni nach wie vor wegen Sanierung gesperrt ist und Fußball somit flach fällt, denke ich über eine 10er-Karte des Uni-eigenen Fitnessstudios nach. Die kostet mich 19 Euro und würde fünf Wochen halten, wenn ich 2x die Woche gehe. Auf der Fitnessgeräte nicht wirklich Spaß. Finde das einfach langweilig. Da gehe ich lieber in einen Hindernisparcour oder spiele eben Fußball.


----------



## Nathil (11. Januar 2012)

lassdie fitness card stecken, is sowieso humbuck, ohne trainer.

meiner meinung nach 


aber erstmal guten Morgen und ich hoffe ihr futtert grade nicht zu viel


----------



## Ellesmere (11. Januar 2012)

Morgen. Ich finde Fitness-Studio ist eine gute alternative, jetzt so im fiesesten Winter überhaupt...Regen, Regen, Regen....da hab ich so gar keine Lust laufen zu gehen  
Aber eine vernüftige Einweisung sollte schon dabei sein. Ansonsten kann man wirklich mehr kaputt machen (damit mein ich nicht die Geräte  ), als einem lieb ist.


----------



## Konov (11. Januar 2012)

Morgen!

Fitness-Studio ist in der Theorie eine gute Alternative für den Winter, da stimme ich Elle zu.
Allerdings ist es beim McFit z.B. so, dass man sich da für minimum 1/2 Jahr anmelden muss, wenn man seine Mitgliedschaft erneuert. Für den Winter finde ich das zu lang. Früher bin ich häufig hingegangen, mittlerweile beherrsche andere Sachen meine Freizeit.

Hab mir vor Monaten Hanteln für zuhause besorgt und damit lässt sich auch so einiges anstellen, ohne dass man irgendwohin muss. 
Zudem ist das auf Dauer günstiger als die 17 Euro jeden Monat. Es sei denn man will Bankdrücken oder solche Spezi-Geschichten, da musste schon mehr in den Geldbeutel greifen und genug Platz zuhause haben...

Für Sportmuffel ist McFit oder jedes andere Studio aber immer noch eine Möglichkeit, auch im Winter im Warmen z.B. auf dem Laufband was zustande zu bringen.
Ich persönlich laufe lieber an der frischen Luft, auch wenns kälter ist. Bin aber auch schon seit Jahren geübter Jogger, für Anfänger ist das nicht immer zu empfehlen, weil man am Anfang bei Atmung und Co. viel falsch machen kann und bei den Temperaturen kann man da mehr kaputt machen als alles andere.


----------



## Davatar (11. Januar 2012)

Morgen!

Man bin ich müde, bin seit Weihnachten völlig überarbeitet -.- will Feeeeeeerien!!!


----------



## Davatar (12. Januar 2012)

Morgeeeeen! Da es jetzt fast 24 Stunden her ist und hier niemand gepostet hat, post ich hier halt mal ein Bild von Keksen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu gibts gleich ne ganze Seite mit Keks-Bildern: Klick mich für grenzenlose Keks-Fantasie-Erweiterung!
Dort gibts noch viel bessere Keks-Bilder, wie zB ne Keks-Stadt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Januar 2012)

Gestern 6 Uhr aufgestanden, 7 Uhr zur Arbeit gefahren, 18:30 aufgehört zu arbeiten, Abendessen besorgen, essen, 19:45 online, 21:45 raus aus dem TS, 22:30 ins Bett.
Heute 6 Uhr aufgestanden, 7 Uhr zur Arbeit gefahren ...

nich schon wieder -.-


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Januar 2012)

Morgen-Hab heute mal ausgezeichnet geschlafen und das sogar bis 6.30Uhr! Man bin ich stolz auf mich  
Nur das der Fahrradschlüssel weg ist nervt ein wenig...

Lecker sehen sie aus, die Kekse^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Januar 2012)

Wieder erst um 4 eingeschlafen. Wie soll man so die Uni überleben? Und nachher auch noch zwei Stunden Fußball...


----------



## Konov (12. Januar 2012)

Komisch, erst hatte ich Tagelang einschlafprobleme und jetzt kann ich langsam wieder richtig schön durchschlafen. ^^

Morgen!


----------



## Nathil (12. Januar 2012)

mahlzeit *g*


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Januar 2012)

letzter!


----------



## Zonalar (13. Januar 2012)

Erster!


----------



## Davatar (13. Januar 2012)

Morgöööön!

Heute Freitag, Freitag guuuuuuuuuuuuuut!


----------



## Feuerkatze (13. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Komisch, erst hatte ich Tagelang einschlafprobleme und jetzt kann ich langsam wieder richtig schön durchschlafen. ^^
> 
> Morgen!



Mondsüchtig? 
Es war Vollmond 

schon wieder 1,5 h in der Arbeit und noch nicht ansatzweise das gemacht was ich eigentlich tun wollte....


----------



## Konov (13. Januar 2012)

Morgen!



Feuerkatze schrieb:


> Mondsüchtig?
> Es war Vollmond



Naja Mondsucht impliziert ja laut Google mehr, dass man schlafwandelt. Ich konnte aber nicht mal richtig einschlafen, geschweige denn in einen Tiefschlaf fallen, um dann als Schlafwandler wieder aufzustehen. ^^
Ich denke nicht, dass es das war. Aber vielleicht hängt es trotzdem zusammen, kein Plan.


----------



## Feuerkatze (13. Januar 2012)

Schlafstörungen sind bei Vollmond aber relativ häufig, dafür muss man nicht schlafwandeln  

oh mist, zu spät


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2012)

Morgän!
Also letzte Nacht konnte ich ganz gut schlafen


----------



## Soladra (14. Januar 2012)

Bäm!


----------



## Dominau (16. Januar 2012)

Huhu Buffed


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Herrlich, heute ne tolle E-Mail von unserer Sekretärin bekommen. Die spricht praktisch null Englisch (und auch sonst keine Fremdsprachen, frag mich immernoch warum die bei uns eingestellt worden ist...). Auf jeden Fall gings in der E-Mail um die Firmenfahrzeuge im Jahr 2012. Unsere internen E-Mails kommen immer einmal auf Deutsch und untendran dann gleich noch auf Englisch. Hier mal ein Auszug des besten Teils der E-Mail:


> [...]*Breasts* *which do not arise *from correspondingly when you mount will be charged.[...]
> 
> *Good u ride it nicedaily*.[...]



Als ich dann nachgefragt hab, von welchen sich erhebenden Brüsten sie da eigentlich spricht und warum sie es gut findet, dass wir alle täglich guten xxx haben, war sie zuerst ein Bisschen verwirrt. Sie meinte dann, sie hätte den Text im Google-Translator auf Deutsch eingegeben und das sei dabei rausgekommen ^^

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich keine Ahnung hab, warum man die eingestellt hat? Offenbar macht sich ne Blondine am Empfang halt doch gut...


----------



## Olliruh (16. Januar 2012)

hahahahahahahaha wie gut 

Mh ersten 4 Stunden frei *-*
erstmal Raviolis zum Frühstück gemacht


----------



## Konov (16. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> [....]



LOL sehr geil!

Und guten Morgen!


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Januar 2012)

Tag. Wühle gerade WikiTravel nach einem geeigneten Ziel als Rucksacktouri durch. Australien ist schon mal in der engeren Auswahl, ebenfalls Südafrika und Sambia. Kennt sonst noch jemand Geheimtipps?


----------



## Konov (16. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tag. Wühle gerade WikiTravel nach einem geeigneten Ziel als Rucksacktouri durch. Australien ist schon mal in der engeren Auswahl, ebenfalls Südafrika und Sambia. Kennt sonst noch jemand Geheimtipps?



Neuseeland und Kanada fänd ich gut, obs geeignet ist, ist ne andere Frage. ^^

Mittlerer Westen der USA soll auch spannend sein, musst aber Hitzeresistent sein


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. Januar 2012)

Hmm, USA interessiert mich nicht, außerdem sind mir afrikanische Jungdemokratien symphatischer als das, was die Amis da so fabrizieren. ^^


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2012)

Für Rucksack-Tourismus habe ich zuviele Filme wie T*urist*s und H*st*l gesehen .. *g*


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Januar 2012)

Samstag Morgen bei Umzug einer Bekannten geholfen. Vom zweiten Stock, Altbau, auf die andere Straßenseite, 1. OG, von 30 qm auf 70 oder sogar 80 qm für die gleiche Miete.

Mit dem Metallschuhschrank (erstes Teil) bin ich erstmal auf der letzten Stufe umgeknickt und hab dann nach ca. 3-4 Minuten weiter gemacht. Nach 6 Stunden bin ich dann gefahren. 
Auf dem Weg bemerkte ich, wie weh der umgeknickte Fuß nun tut, hab mich aufs Sofa geschleppt und mich erstmal hingelegt (wohl gemerkt, bei meiner Schwester, die im Urlaub ist, muss die Katze versorgen). Nach rund 2 Stunden bin ich wieder aufgestanden, hab mich die Treppe runtergeschleppt, die Katze versorgt, bin danach nach Hause gefahren ...
Über Nacht dann ne Quarkwickel (Quark aufs Handtuch verteilt und um den Knöchel). Es wurde besser. 6:30 war die Nacht vorbei, konnte einfach nicht mehr liegen ...

Und selbst heute hab ich dann noch Muskelkater vom Samstag und auch heute kämpf ich noch mit dem Knöchel ...

War echt n super Wochenende -.-


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Tag. Wühle gerade WikiTravel nach einem geeigneten Ziel als Rucksacktouri durch. Australien ist schon mal in der engeren Auswahl, ebenfalls Südafrika und Sambia. Kennt sonst noch jemand Geheimtipps?


Kommt drauf an wiviel Zeit Du hast und wie abenteuerlustig Du bist. Aber wenn Du sehr abenteuerlustig bist und genug Zeit mitbringst empfehl ich Dir ne Route Thailand -> Laos -> Vietnam
oder Thailand -> Kambodscha -> Vietnam oder Thailand -> Kambodscha -> Laos -> Vietnam
Das dürften wohl einige der erlebnisreichsten Strecken sein. Ausserdem sind die Länder sehr, sehr günstig, dann kannst Du (wenn Du Zeit hast) auch locker ein Bisschen länger bleiben.


Edit: Sorry das war lange nach 12 Uhr, dachte es sei ein anderer Thread. Mea culpa!


----------



## Sabito (17. Januar 2012)

Morgen *gähn* gleich zur schule Oo

ich sollte das forum morgens meiden, es verdirbt mir bloss den Tag.... (nichts gegen euch)


----------



## Noxiel (17. Januar 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hat es sich gelohnt? :>


Och joa, eine externe Festplatte 1TB, eine GT 420 für den Rechner meines Vaters und Acronis Home Image 2011 für'n Backup.


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2012)

Morgen allerseits


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2012)

Das Mind-8-Stunden-schlafen-ohne-Erholungsgefühl-Ding nervt so langsam.


----------



## Zonalar (17. Januar 2012)

ich schlafe immer mindestens 10 Stunden Zam.
Dafür komme ich auch regelmässig zu spät zur Arbeit -.-"


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Mind-8-Stunden-schlafen-ohne-Erholungsgefühl-Ding nervt so langsam.



Ahjo, das ist bei mir ähnlich momentan. 
Schlafrhythmus könnte besser sein. Vielleicht liegts an der Jahreszeit...


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Januar 2012)

Morgen. Kopfschmerzen quälen mich heute  Vielleicht liegts ja am Wetter? Und wir bekommen heute Schnee?!  
Oder aber ich werde krank und bleib heut nachmittag zu Hause ...


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen. Habe kein Praktikum und muss in der Schule rumhängen. Hat aber einen Vorteil da alle durch das Uniprojekt des Praktikums (1 Woche Uni, 1 Woche Praktikum) erst um 6 nach hause kommen


----------



## ZAM (18. Januar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Habe kein Praktikum und muss in der Schule rumhängen. Hat aber einen Vorteil da alle durch das Uniprojekt des Praktikums (1 Woche Uni, 1 Woche Praktikum) erst um 6 nach hause kommen



Swain


----------



## Konov (18. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morgen. Kopfschmerzen quälen mich heute  Vielleicht liegts ja am Wetter? Und wir bekommen heute Schnee?!
> Oder aber ich werde krank und bleib heut nachmittag zu Hause ...



Willkommen im Club... mit ordentlichen Kopfschmerzen aufgewacht heute, obwohl ich praktisch nie Kopfschmerzen hab.

Na mal sehen, was das noch gibt.

Achja: Guten Morgen allerseits


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Januar 2012)

Juten Morjen! Kopfschmerzen sind weg, Schnee gab´s allerdings auch keinen. Dafür regnet es schon wieder 
Aber der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt! Und ich liebe den Frühling; für mich die schönste Jahreszeit!


----------



## Dominau (19. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin Buffed


----------



## schneemaus (19. Januar 2012)

Morsche!

Also was ich heute Nacht geschafft hab, weiß ich auch nicht. Hab die ganze Zeit keine Probleme mit Nackenverspannungen gehabt, wach heute Morgen auf und seitdem tut mir der Nacken weh. Na ja, heute Abend mal tapen lassen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin!


----------



## Konov (19. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Juten Morjen! Kopfschmerzen sind weg, Schnee gab´s allerdings auch keinen. Dafür regnet es schon wieder
> Aber der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt! Und ich liebe den Frühling; für mich die schönste Jahreszeit!



Dito! Kopfschmerzen sind weg, heute lang geschlafen, eigentlich alles tutti, nur Wetter ist scheiße. 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Januar 2012)

Mich fragen manchmal die Kollegen:
Weswegen singst du Lieder gegen Regen?
Warum nicht gegen Terror oder Krieg
oder die US-amerikanische Außenpolitik?

...äh...na gut.

Dann sing' ich jetzt halt
gegen Ronald Reagan.
Der hörte damals schon nicht auf mich aufzuregen.
Doch er war nix im Vergleich zu Nixon oder Bush (dem blöden Wichser!)
Ich glaub', von allen inkompetenten
amerikanischen Präsidenten
verzapfte wohl noch keiner soviel Pfusch wie Bush.

Man sollte, sagen die Kollegen,
den politischen Protestsong auf allen Wegen pflegen.
Ja okay, meinetwegen. Trotzdem singe ich statt gegen
Nixon, Bush oder Reagen lieber Lieder gegen Regen.

Denn gerade, was Bush betrifft gibt es einen prägenden
Unterschied zum Regen, denn
wir müssen Bush nur noch zwei Jahre lang ertragen.
Den Regen hingegen….

Deswegen bin ich
gegen den Regen.
Der Regen hört nicht auf mich aufzuregen.
Bei Regen werd' ich tierisch depressiv.
Immerzu und immer wieder
schlägt der Niederschlag mich nieder.
Deswegen find' ich Regen mega negativ.​


----------



## Dominau (20. Januar 2012)

Schöner Text Doofkatze 
Wird gleich mal kopiert, hehe :>


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen. Japp - fand den text auch ganz nice


----------



## Zonalar (20. Januar 2012)

Dominau! Du verletzt damit Urheberrechte! Zur Strafe wird Buffed.de von der USA gezwungen, deinen Account zu löschen!
Und wehe du wagst es, auch nur ein einziges mal wieder zu Copy&pasten, dann kommste 5 Jahre hinter Gitter.

Wahrscheinlich. WENN dich jemand petzen würde (gemeldet würdest) und SOPA/PIPA durchkommt.

Aber keine Sorge, momentan dürfen wir noch leben


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Januar 2012)

Bodo Wartke - Regen

Gelernter Pianist, schöne Texte und eben seltener mal etwas Kabarett. Absolut interessant :-)


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Januar 2012)

Ohweih, dann kommt Doofkatze jetzt auch ins Gefägniss  ... Langsam dünnt sich das Forum aus


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Januar 2012)

Buffed wird doch eh vom Netz genommen mit den ganzen Links zu Bildern und Videos in dem Forum..


----------



## Davatar (20. Januar 2012)

Letzter


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Januar 2012)

Moooontaaaag


----------



## Davatar (23. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgeeeen!

Heidi Klum und Seal trennen sich, Zeit, sich in Schale zu schmeissen, den nächstbesten Flieger nach Amerika zu nehmen und ein Model aufzureissen


----------



## Konov (24. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Guten Morgeeeen!
> 
> Heidi Klum und Seal trennen sich, Zeit, sich in Schale zu schmeissen, den nächstbesten Flieger nach Amerika zu nehmen und ein Model aufzureissen



Na so toll is die Heidi nun auch net. Die nervt doch total 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Davatar (24. Januar 2012)

Heh, Heidi ist ja wohl das einzige vernünftige Model Deutschlands. Ausserdem zählen ja bekanntlich die äusseren Werte bei Models und nicht die inneren, also spielts keine Rolle ob sie nervt oder nicht


----------



## Konov (25. Januar 2012)

Morgen zusammen!



Davatar schrieb:


> Heh, Heidi ist ja wohl das einzige vernünftige Model Deutschlands. Ausserdem zählen ja bekanntlich die äusseren Werte bei Models und nicht die inneren, also spielts keine Rolle ob sie nervt oder nicht



Naja selbst optisch ist sie nicht unbedingt mein Fall.


Anderes Thema -

Mir wird speiübel wenn ich das hier lese:

Persönliche Daten: Google will alles über dich wissen

Am liebsten würde ich mein Google Mailkonto gleich löschen.
Schlimm genug, dass man ständig automatisch bei Youtube eingeloggt wird und dort angeschaute Videos automatisch für Google Mail Kontakte sichtbar werden (?)

Nun auch noch Kombination mit Google Earth, den angesurften Seiten, selbst deiner Handynummer (vorausgesetzt man findet nicht den winzigen Button in Schriftgröße -3 um diese Abfrage zu umgehen) 

Ich hatte schon ein gutes Gefühl für meine Anonymität wenn ich Facebook nicht nutze. Nun glaube ich, dass ich Google auch langfristig den Rücken kehren muss.
Nicht als Suchmaschine, aber doch als Mail-Anbieter. Irgendwie bilde ich mir ein, GMX oder web.de würden meine Daten vertraulicher behandeln. Ob das wirklich so ist, ist eine andere Frage.

Wenn das so weiter geht, sehe ich schwarz für das Internet. Langfristig muss jeder Vollpfosten noch einen Sicherheitskurs belegen bevor er sein heimisches Modem anschmeißen darf.
Aber bevor jemand fragt:

Ich habe nichts zu verbergen was meine Internet Aktivität betrifft, aber ich möchte z.B. einfach nicht dass bestimmte Mail-Kontakte sehen, was ich bei Youtube für Videos anschaue.
Genauso wenig möchte ich, dass Google weiß, wo ich gerade am kacken bin oder wie mein Vorgarten aussieht.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2012)

Gibst du bei deiner Email etwa deinen Namen an?


----------



## Konov (25. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Gibst du bei deiner Email etwas deinen Namen an?



Bei der Registrierung bei Google Mail vor ein paar Jahren hab ich meinen richtigen Namen angegeben weil das meine u.a. Bewerbungsadresse ist, natürlich!
Logisch dass ich insbesondere bei dieser Adresse nicht möchte, dass jeder Scheiss geteilt wird. 

Ich hab noch 3 andere Mail adressen, die ich aber nicht für z.B. Bewerbungen nutze.


----------



## Deanne (25. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Heh, Heidi ist ja wohl das einzige vernünftige Model Deutschlands. Ausserdem zählen ja bekanntlich die äusseren Werte bei Models und nicht die inneren, also spielts keine Rolle ob sie nervt oder nicht



Ich finde auch, dass sie verglichen mit den anderen Topmodels eine halbwegs schöne, natürliche Figur hat. Diese dürren Hungerhaken kann doch niemand wirklich hübsch finden.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Januar 2012)

Nun selbst wenn du sie für Bewerbungen nutzt bringt es dir rein garnichts wenn du dort deinen Namen oder sonst was hinterlegst. Es hat bestenfalls seriöse Züge wenn die Email selber deinen Namen enthält - da reicht aber auch der Nachname. Bisauf meinen Email-Tag wissen meine Mailanbieter rein garnichts von mir.

Ich finde übrigens Eva Padberg oder Julia Stegner weit attraktiver.


----------



## Konov (25. Januar 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Nun selbst wenn du sie für Bewerbungen nutzt bringt es dir rein garnichts wenn du dort deinen Namen oder sonst was hinterlegst. Es hat bestenfalls seriöse Züge wenn die Email selber deinen Namen enthält - da reicht aber auch der Nachname. Bisauf meinen Email-Tag wissen meine Mailanbieter rein garnichts von mir.



Das ist schon richtig, aber ändert leider ja nichts an der Firmenphilosophie von Google und Co. 

Edit: ach Scheiße 5 Minuten drüber


----------



## Davatar (25. Januar 2012)

Also mein Google-Konto aktiviere ich nur in Notfällen, wenns wirklich nicht anders geht. Ich sag schon lange, dass ich Google für wesentlich "gefährlicher" halte als Facebook. Facebook kennt von mir eigentlich nur meine "Public Interests", plus was es sonst halt noch so über Webseiten sammelt, wenn ich unvorsichtig bin. Aber Google weiss grundsätzlich alles von mir. Am besten sind ja noch die Leute, die Google+ für sicherer halten als Facebook, dabei legt man mit Google+ dann wirklich jedes Detail über sich offen, da Google dann Surfverhalten + Persönliches kennt und nicht nur das Surfverhalten. Ich bin ein Mensch, der der Meinung ist, dass man zwar grundsätzlich (bei uns) nichts zu befürchten hat, wenn man Bilder und Sonstiges in Social Networks hochlädt, solange man dabei halbwegs mit Menschenverstand vorgeht (also nicht unbedingt komatöse Absturz-Fotos hochladen...). Auch wenn man an irgendwelchen Umfragen und Gewinnspielen mitmacht, seine E-Mail-Adresse oder gar Wohnadresse irgendwo einträgt, find ich ist das alles kein Problem, solange das alles irgendwodurch halbwegs unabhängig voneinander ist. Aber wenn ich an einem Ort zentriert so ziemlich alle Infos von mir gesammelt habe und zusätzlich auch noch steht, wann ich wo wonach gesucht habe, zu welcher Tag- und Nachtzeit, dann find ich das irgendwie doch problematisch. Momentan ist die Tendenz ja dabei, dass man für alles Mögliche, das sich derzeit in ner Grauzone befindet, ein Gesetz oder nen Vorwand schafft, um alle möglichst hart zu bestrafen, die sich in dieser Grauzone bewegen. Alleine wenn ich an Polizeiaktionen zurückdenke, bei denen an ner harmlosen LAN-Party gebrannte CDs geschrottet wurden, wird mir also schon ziemlich schlecht. Und im Moment schiesst man ja lieber Warez-Seiten ab, die zwar durchaus illegal sind, deren Aktionen sich aber zu 2/3 in nem Bereich befinden, den die Leute gar nicht nutzen würden, wenns ihn nicht gäbe (so würd ich sicher keine 3.klassigen Filme schauen, wenn ich dafür 15€ bezahlen müsste...), statt die entsprechenden Ressourcen beispielsweise auf das nachwievor gewaltige Problem von Online-Betrügern, pädophilen Webseiten oder von mir aus auch einfach Bankomat-Missbrauch einzusetzen. Ich wette, dass vor ein paar Monaten Sony gehackt wurde und die KK-Infos immernoch überall im Netz rumschwirren interessiert wohl gar keine Regierung und vermutlich gibts dazu auch keine Untersuchung. Wenn hingegen Leute kostenlos Filme runterladen, ja, dann muss man aber was dagegen tun...

Sorry @dmins fürs Posten nach 12, aber das musste jetzt einfach noch sein...


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber bevor jemand fragt:
> 
> Ich habe nichts zu verbergen was meine Internet Aktivität betrifft, aber ich möchte z.B. einfach nicht dass bestimmte Mail-Kontakte sehen, was ich bei Youtube für Videos anschaue.



Frag mich sowieso, warum Leute immer wieder diese billige Argumentation heranziehen müssen. Offenbar haben sie keine andere auf Lager. Es geht einfach niemanden etwas an und fertig. Das hat auch nichts mit Verbergung zu tun, im Übrigen gilt die Unschuldsvermutung auch bei so etwas - gerade wenn staatliche Stellen mal wieder Daten sammeln wollen.

Und du postest selbst jetzt um 12:55, um mir DAS zu sagen?


----------



## orkman (25. Januar 2012)

hier darf nur BIS 12 uhr gepostet werden ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Januar 2012)

Noch keiner wach?


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Januar 2012)

Doch...ich^^
Guten Morgen!
Blöder Tag 
Heut Nacht von einem Freund geträumt und heut in der früh beim Bäcker gelesen, daß ein Mitarbeiter eines Offshore Windparks von der Plattform gestürzt ist und noch vermisst wird.
Leider arbeitet der Freund diese Woche auf der Plattform und hat auch das angegeben Alter und neigt auch sonst zu "Unglücksfällen". Bislang hab ich noch nichts weiter gehört und das beunruhigt mich 
Nun hoff ich mal später genaueres zu erfahren und das es bnicht der Freund ist und das der Vermisste gefunden und! gerettet wird.


----------



## Konov (26. Januar 2012)

Hört sich nach Galileo Mystery an 

Morgen zusammen!


----------



## Zonalar (27. Januar 2012)

Arbeit, Arbeit!

und guten Morgen zusammen.


----------



## Dominau (27. Januar 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Januar 2012)

Morgääähn.
Zum Glück heute Freitag


----------



## Dominau (27. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morgääähn.
> Zum Glück heute Freitag



Ich darf dieses Wochenende arbeiten .. :/


----------



## Konov (27. Januar 2012)

Morgen!
Heut Abend gibts Zeugnis, dann 4 Tage frei

Drecks Abi ist nicht mehr weit weg


----------



## Davatar (27. Januar 2012)

Gestern hab ich gelernt, dass die meisten Augenärzte Brillen tragen. Was schliessen wir daraus? Die vertrauen den Augen-Laser-OPs selbst nicht...


----------



## MasterXoX (28. Januar 2012)

Morgääähn


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Januar 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Zonalar (28. Januar 2012)

Morgen  Heute besuche ich Deutschlang ^_^ 
Bin heut in Villingen-Schwenningen an sonem Treff. Ma schauen, was wa dort so machen =)


----------



## Ol@f (28. Januar 2012)

Morgen! Gleich Ana-Klausur und wahrscheinlich heute abend schon die (vorläufige) Note per Mail


----------



## Soladra (28. Januar 2012)

Morgen.

Krank sein ist scheiße


----------



## Zonalar (28. Januar 2012)

Wünsch dir gute Besserung Soladra! Das geht schon wieder wech.


----------



## Millijana (28. Januar 2012)

Guten morge! 
Ist das ätzend, wenn man sich schon am frühen Mirgen um halb sieben mit Idioten rumärgern muss...
Alles wird gut, bald ist halb zwei!


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2012)

Frohen Montag Euch allen!

...

...

...oder so...


----------



## orkman (30. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgäääääähn .... noch keine tasse kaffe intus und nu wart ich auf meinen gamer pc der von der reperatur zurueck kommen soll .... laut dhl ist das paket in köln ... obs heut noch den weg nach luxemburg schafft , kA ;(


----------



## Dominau (30. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen!
Ich hab frei und bin schon seit einer Stunde wach, irgendwas läuft da doch falsch


----------



## Soladra (30. Januar 2012)

moin


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Januar 2012)

Morgen!Montag ....


----------



## Soladra (30. Januar 2012)

krank ... -.-


----------



## Sabito (30. Januar 2012)

Ich wollt mal einen guten Morgen wünschen, aber ich glaube daraus wird nur ein Morgen, mir ist so eben meine gute Laune vergangen.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> krank ... -.-



Armes Tuck :O


@Montag(e): ARGH GRRRRRRRRR GNA


----------



## Sabito (30. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Armes Tuck :O
> 
> 
> @Montag(e): ARGH GRRRRRRRRR GNA



Dem armen Tuck würde ich gerne mal eins reinwürgen.....pfüh...... (wie auch immer man das reinwürgen versteht O.o)

Viel Spaß Zam xD


----------



## Alidar (30. Januar 2012)

Juten Morgen liebe Sorgen... ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Januar 2012)

Moin.

In 3h und 45min hab ich meine mündliche Abschlussprüfung.


----------



## Soladra (30. Januar 2012)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> In 3h und 45min hab ich meine mündliche Abschlussprüfung.



Viel Glück


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Januar 2012)

Sabito schrieb:


> Dem armen Tuck würde ich gerne mal eins reinwürgen.....pfüh...... (wie auch immer man das reinwürgen versteht O.o)
> 
> Viel Spaß Zam xD


Warum willste den Soladra eins reinwürgen?...oOO ... 

und
Viel Glück Humpelpumpel!


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Armes Tuck :O


Du hast die Beutlins vergessen! ...und Boffins, Brandybocks, Grubers, Pausbackens, Lochners und Hornbläsers und Bolgers, Straffgürtels, Gutleibs, Dachsbaus und Solzfussens (Stolzfüsse ^^) und ausserdem noch die Sackheimbeutlins!


----------



## Sabito (30. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Warum willste den Soladra eins reinwürgen?...oOO ...
> 
> und
> Viel Glück Humpelpumpel!



Weil die mich seit i-wann letzten Jahres ignoriert (nicht blockt oder so, sondern einfach nur ignoriert), Reflox blockt mich, find ich auch echt klasse, so mus sich mich nicht mit dem rumschlagen, aber das Sola mich igt *gnahr*

Ich schließe mich Elles mal an mit dem viel glück Humpel


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Januar 2012)

Abschlussprüfung worin? :>


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du hast die Beutlins vergessen! ...und Boffins, Brandybocks, Grubers, Pausbackens, Lochners und Hornbläsers und Bolgers, Straffgürtels, Gutleibs, Dachsbaus und Solzfussens (Stolzfüsse ^^) und ausserdem noch die Sackheimbeutlins!



 ... der war unerwartet .. *g*


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Januar 2012)

Oha, warum das denn? *Brille hochschieb und auf die Chouchzeig*

Jaaa- ich bin notorisch neugierig ... 
Aber nur, wenn ich keine eigenen Probleme hab


----------



## Sabito (30. Januar 2012)

Elles, das ist ja genau das Prob ich habe keinen einzigen blassen Schimmer WIESO, deswegen regt es mich ja so auf, was meinste wie oft ich deswegen leicht depri vorm PC sitze xD


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Januar 2012)

Hmm...ich bin ganz gut im verkuppeln^^, soll ich hier vielleicht auch mal leise anfragen? xD 
Aber vielleicht liest sie ja auch mit und klärt uns alle auf?  

Okkee...ich frag schon nicht mehr ...


----------



## Sabito (30. Januar 2012)

Wage ich stark zu bezweifeln, so heftig wie die ignoriert, kann die auch mal eben über meine und alle damit zusammenhängende Texte hinweglesenl, glaube auch kaum, dass du da groß helfen kannst


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Januar 2012)

Um wen gehts?


----------



## Sabito (30. Januar 2012)

Es geht darum, das mich Soladra schon seit Montaen igt, Ceiwyn, und darum, dass ich ka habe wieso


----------



## Zonalar (30. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen liebe Buffies. Hab heut knallhart verpennt und 3 Stunden zuspät bei der Arbeit erschienen -.-

Ah, ZAM is auch hier?


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

Morgen .. Zeugnisferien sind was geiles ...


----------



## Zonalar (30. Januar 2012)

2 Fragen: Was heisst "igt", und kennste sie im RL oder einfach nur "hier"?


----------



## Sabito (30. Januar 2012)

@Benji9: Ich kenne sie seit April letzten Jahres, allerdings nur vom Internet (FB, Hier, Skype, Telen,....) aus, weil sie zu weit weg wohnt und igt = ignorieren


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Januar 2012)

Schade, wenn man nicht weiss warum man ignoriert wird, weil dann weiss man ja auch nie was man verkehrt gemacht hat. 
Aber wenns schon solang ist, dann vielleicht selber das ganze  ignorieren bevor man sich zu sehr einen Kopf darüber macht!

Achso....
hab ich schon erwähnt, das wir hier Sonnschein haben!!  Und das nach gefühlten drei Monaten in grauer, trüber Nebelsuppe...


----------



## Sabito (30. Januar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Schade, wenn man nicht weiss warum man ignoriert wird, weil dann weiss man ja auch nie was man verkehrt gemacht hat.
> Aber wenns schon solang ist, dann vielleicht selber das ganze ignorieren bevor man sich zu sehr einen Kopf darüber macht!



Kennen uns halt lange und seit oktober igt sie mich, das nervt halt und macht mich traurig


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

Sabito schrieb:


> @Benji9: Ich kenne sie seit April letzten Jahres, allerdings nur vom Internet (FB, Hier, Skype, Telen,....) aus, weil sie zu weit weg wohnt und igt = ignorieren



So sind manche Frauen/Mädchen nun mal. "Schatz, hast du was?" - "Nein, es ist NICHTS!" Und insgeheim haben sie doch was. 

Hast du keine Möglichkeit, sie zu kontaktieren und nach dem Grund zu fragen? Schmollen und ignorieren ist kindisch und nervig. Wenn man sauer auf jemanden ist, sollte man so ehrlich sein, und diese Person auch über die Gründe informieren. Und wenn sie das nicht will, dann kann man nichts machen. 

Schon mal daran gedacht, ihr zu schreiben? Kommt manchmal besser, als das ewige Getexte im Internet.


----------



## Sabito (30. Januar 2012)

Och ist ja nicht so, dass ich sie gefragt habe was sie hat, glaube shcon 30mal, aber keine antwort, insg. hat die glaube inzwischen 100-150 nachrichten von mir


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

Sabito schrieb:


> Och ist ja nicht so, dass ich sie gefragt habe was sie hat, glaube shcon 30mal, aber keine antwort, insg. hat die glaube inzwischen 100-150 nachrichten von mir



Sorry, aber sowas geht gar nicht. Sie sollte zumindest den Mut haben, dir reinen Wein einzuschenken. Ungewissheit geht gar nicht. 

Ganz ehrlich? Lass es sein und melde dich einfach nicht mehr. Natürlich zeigst du ihr auf diesem Weg dein Interesse, aber irgendwann machst du dich nur noch lächerlich. Lass sie in Ruhe. Entweder, sie kommt irgendwann auf dich zu oder das Thema ist durch. So hart es jetzt klingt, aber du lernst irgendwann auch andere nette Mädels kennen.


----------



## Zonalar (30. Januar 2012)

Gratuliere Ellesmere. Wir Schweizer Schwimmen noch in der Nebelsuppe...
Wenn wir Glück haben, fällt endlich genug Schnee, um den Schlitten auszupacken 

Ich nehm mal schon an, dass du ihr ne PN geschrieben hast (die dann igt wurde)? Aus meiner Sicht kannste auch nix mehr machen ausser ehrlich ne Frage zu stellen. Alles andere liegt bei ihr. Wenn sie nix sagen will steckt irgendwas hinterm Busch. Aber mach dir deswegen kein Kopp. Fürs erste würde ich mich in Geduld üben. Von Geduld kannste nie genug haben =)


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Januar 2012)

Ähm, das grenzt dann glaub ich fast  an stalking... 
Wie gesagt, eventuell in Ruhe lassen und sie kommt dann wieder auf Dich zu. 

Hat jemand vielleicht ne Idee , was man heut essen könnte? Ich hab heut gar keine Phantasie...


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Januar 2012)

Ich esse Hähnchennuggets mit Käsefüllung und Krautsalat... hab aber auch ewig überlegen müssen.


----------



## Zonalar (30. Januar 2012)

Probiers mal mit Spaggethi Carbonara. Ich liebe Carbonara =) Ansonsten hab ich gleichwenig Fantasie wie du. 

Und eben. Sich in Geduld üben is immer nützlich. Man vermeided viel Stress, wenn man die Leute aus sich rauskommen lässt, und sie aus freien Stücken erzählen, als wenn man sie unter Druck setzt, oder gar einschüchtert. _Yoda approved_


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

Zudem stehen die meisten Frauen nicht auf Stalker und Männer, die ihnen nachlaufen. Das ist zwar ganz nett für das eigene Ego, aber niemand möchte mit so jemandem zusammen sein. Also, Sabito, Ruhe bewahren und abwarten, ob sie sich wieder einkriegt. Und schicke ihr um Gottes Willen keine Nachrichten mehr.

Ich koche heute was aus meinem neuen Kochbuch, mal schauen.


----------



## Konov (30. Januar 2012)

Morgen Mädels 

Bei mir werdens heute wohl auch Spaghetti werden. 

Und anschließ@H20

Zeugnisferien sind echt was feines ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Januar 2012)

Ich hab nur noch zwei Wochen Uni, dann erst mal wieder zwei Monate "frei". Schreib aber nächste Woche noch eine Klausur - Rechtsgeschichte. Ist zwar einigermaßen interessant, aber echt schwierig einzuschätzen, was ich konkret dafür lernen muss. Soll ich jetzt jeden Hansel kennen, der mal irgendeinen Erlass herausgebracht hat?


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

Jap wenn hier in NDS wenigsten mehr Schnee leiegen würde, würde ich mich ja glatt auf mein bike schwingen


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Januar 2012)

Hier in Trier schneits seit gestern. Aber erst 2-3 cm. Ich weiß nicht, warum ich Schnee so sehr mag. Vielleicht, weil ich im Winter geboren bin. Jeden nervt Schnee, weil man ausrutscht, weil man nass wird, weil man nicht mehr vernünftig Auto fahren kann. Naja, ist mir egal. Schnee 4tw.


----------



## Konov (30. Januar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hab nur noch zwei Wochen Uni, dann erst mal wieder zwei Monate "frei". Schreib aber nächste Woche noch eine Klausur - Rechtsgeschichte. Ist zwar einigermaßen interessant, aber echt schwierig einzuschätzen, was ich konkret dafür lernen muss. Soll ich jetzt jeden Hansel kennen, der mal irgendeinen Erlass herausgebracht hat?



Naja für Jura musste doch viel auswendig lernen, also um deine Frage zu beantworten, JA  



H2OTest schrieb:


> Jap wenn hier in NDS wenigsten mehr Schnee leiegen würde, würde ich mich ja glatt auf mein bike schwingen



Auch NDS 
Bitterkalt heute aber keine Schneeflocke zu sehen.




Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hier in Trier schneits seit gestern. Aber erst 2-3 cm. Ich weiß nicht, warum ich Schnee so sehr mag. Vielleicht, weil ich im Winter geboren bin. Jeden nervt Schnee, weil man ausrutscht, weil man nass wird, weil man nicht mehr vernünftig Auto fahren kann. Naja, ist mir egal. Schnee 4tw.



*anschließ*
Kenne das Gejammer wegen dem Schnee vorallem von Autofahrern. Stört mich weniger.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich koche heute was aus meinem neuen Kochbuch, mal schauen.



Ist das irgend ein spezielles?
Ich mach zZ. so nen "Morgens kein Eiweiß, Abends keine Kohlenhydrate"-Zeug.


----------



## Deanne (30. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das irgend ein spezielles?
> Ich mach zZ. so nen "Morgens kein Eiweiß, Abends keine Kohlenhydrate"-Zeug.



Koreanische, vegetarische Küche. Sind ganz nette Sachen dabei.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. Januar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das irgend ein spezielles?
> Ich mach zZ. so nen "Morgens kein Eiweiß, Abends keine Kohlenhydrate"-Zeug.



Abends allgemein nur wenig.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Auch NDS
> Bitterkalt heute aber keine Schneeflocke zu sehen.



Ich weiß


----------



## Ellesmere (30. Januar 2012)

Dank der vielen Vorschläge wirds jetzt ein Nudelauflauf mit Tomatensosse und Zuchini/Auberginen, überbacken mit Käse  

Ich hab mich gerad echt gefragt was NDS heisst..oO...dabei bin ich selbst aus Niedersachsne-tststs

Tja und kein Schnee...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-t_YzCr-tXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Moinsen


----------



## Soladra (31. Januar 2012)

Moin


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Januar 2012)

Moin Senf!


----------



## Soladra (31. Januar 2012)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Moin Senf!



Zu viel Polysemia gekukt?^^


----------



## Davatar (31. Januar 2012)

Guten Morgen bei warmen -2 Grad. Wenn ich da in den Wetterbericht schaue solls am Samstag ja -10 bis -30 Grad werden je nach Höhenlage o_o Sieht man mal ob die Heizungen was taugen.


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Januar 2012)

GUten Morgen! Auch hier zeigt das Thermometer angenehme -7.6 Grad  Da ich frostige Temperaturen mag gefällts mir so alle mal besser, als dieses Schmuddelwetter was wir die Monate davoer hatten. OK, die Heizung darf natürlich nicht ausfallen^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (31. Januar 2012)

Ich freu mich echt, in meiner Unibude wird es maximal 20 Grad warm, auch wenn ich durchheize. Jetzt, bei -3 Grad und 4 cm Schnee, spürt man die Kälte auch trotz Heizung richtig. Das wird ein Spaß...


----------



## MasterXoX (31. Januar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Zu viel Polysemia gekukt?^^



Hm eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr^^ Fiel mir nur spontan ein


----------



## Konov (31. Januar 2012)

Morgen allerseits!



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich freu mich echt, in meiner Unibude wird es maximal 20 Grad warm, auch wenn ich durchheize. Jetzt, bei -3 Grad und 4 cm Schnee, spürt man die Kälte auch trotz Heizung richtig. Das wird ein Spaß...



Hier dasselbe, meine Butze wird nicht wärmer als 20 Grad, im Schnitt eher 15.
Im Moment -7 Grad draußen, da muss ich schon die Heizung hochdrehen, sonst aber in der Bude gut auszuhalten im T-shirt.


----------



## Deanne (31. Januar 2012)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich heute essen soll. Pommes hatte ich schon so oft, Nudeln sind nicht mein Ding, vom Reis fliegt immer die Hälfte weg. :-(


----------



## Konov (31. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich heute essen soll. Pommes hatte ich schon so oft, Nudeln sind nicht mein Ding, vom Reis fliegt immer die Hälfte weg. :-(



Wieso fliegt die hälfte weg? Futterst du auf ner Dachterasse bei Windböen? ^^

Werde mir wohl ne Suppe gönnen, bei den kalten Temperaturen genau richtig.


----------



## Deanne (31. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso fliegt die hälfte weg? Futterst du auf ner Dachterasse bei Windböen? ^^



Nope, das landet eher im Müll, weil ich immer zu viel koche und die Portionen nicht schaffe. Und eingefroren schmeckt mir Reis nicht, im Kühlschrank hingegen ist kein Platz.


----------



## Konov (31. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nope, das landet eher im Müll, weil ich immer zu viel koche und die Portionen nicht schaffe. Und eingefroren schmeckt mir Reis nicht, im Kühlschrank hingegen ist kein Platz.



Naja, das passiert mir bei Nudeln abschätzen auch manchmal. Hebe es dann aber immer auf.

Kochbeutel Reis passt immer als Beutelportion... da ist noch nie was liegengeblieben


----------



## Davatar (31. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nope, das landet eher im Müll, weil ich immer zu viel koche und die Portionen nicht schaffe. Und eingefroren schmeckt mir Reis nicht, im Kühlschrank hingegen ist kein Platz.


Blöde Frage: Warum kochst Du dann nicht einfach nur die Hälfte?
Und wie wärs mit Kartoffeln? Auflauf, -salat, überbacken, gebraten oder sonst irgendwie?


----------



## Deanne (31. Januar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, das passiert mir bei Nudeln abschätzen auch manchmal. Hebe es dann aber immer auf.
> 
> Kochbeutel Reis passt immer als Beutelportion... da ist noch nie was liegengeblieben



Meinen Lieblingsreis gibt es leider nicht im Beutel und ich benutze immer einen Reiskocher. Naja, dann gibt es halt irgendwas anderes, ich muss mal einkaufen gehen.


----------



## Davatar (31. Januar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Meinen Lieblingsreis gibt es leider nicht im Beutel und ich benutze immer einen Reiskocher. Naja, dann gibt es halt irgendwas anderes, ich muss mal einkaufen gehen.


Es gibt doch auch Reis im normalen Pack ohne fixfertig und vorgemacht. Da kann man die Portionen selbst wählen


----------



## H2OTest (31. Januar 2012)

boah, kalt draußen grad ca 1 km mitm rad zu real ... eiskalt ...

egal jetzt hab ich alles für mein essen heute


----------



## Konov (31. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Es gibt doch auch Reis im normalen Pack ohne fixfertig und vorgemacht. Da kann man die Portionen selbst wählen



Das wird wohl nicht ihr Lieblingsreis sein 



Fröhliches kochen H20!


----------



## Kamsi (31. Januar 2012)

das soll mal wärmer werden die kälte geht mir auf mein rheuma


----------



## Tilbie (31. Januar 2012)

Auch von mir mal ein moin.


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Januar 2012)

Dachte immer Kälte hilft bei Rheuma ? Hab ich vielleicht mit irgendwas verwechselt. 

Dank der Gespräche übers Essen, bekomm ich jetzt auch noch Hunger...Danke!


----------



## Deanne (31. Januar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Es gibt doch auch Reis im normalen Pack ohne fixfertig und vorgemacht. Da kann man die Portionen selbst wählen



Als Kochbeutel gibt es meinen Lieblingsreis nicht. Und wenn ich den Reis selbst portioniere, verschätze ich mich immer und mache zuviel davon.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Januar 2012)

ka - jedenfalls rücken aua ^^

und wenn du dir selbst reisbeutel machst deanne ?

Frühstücksbeutel reis rein oben mit bindfaden zubinden paar löcher reinpicken und kochen lassen ?


----------



## Deanne (31. Januar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Frühstücksbeutel reis rein oben mit bindfaden zubinden paar löcher reinpicken und kochen lassen ?



Keine Ahnung, eigentlich mache ich Reis lieber mit dem Reiskocher, da wird er lockerer und gelingt immer perfekt. Zudem muss ich dann ja trotzdem abschätzen, wieviel Reis ich brauche und in den Beutel fülle.

Und das ist das Problem: ich verschätze mich immer. Der Reis quillt ja beim Kochen, ob Beutel oder Reiskocher und am Ende habe ich immer zuviel davon.


----------



## Soladra (1. Februar 2012)

Mojeen


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Februar 2012)

Morschen! Immer noch knackig kalt hier


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2012)

Mein Tribut heute geht an die nachwievor fantastische Musikauswahl von Battlefield Vietnam! Wenn ich die höre möcht ich am liebsten online gehn und nen Panzer steuern mit voll aufgedrehter Musik 
Wobei das vermutlich heute eh keiner mehr spielt schätz ich mal.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2012)

Morgen !

Durch die kälte zur Schule ,nach zwei stunden wegen schmerzen nach Hause...


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2012)

Morgen! Jap, endlich isses Winter! Wurde auch mal Zeit. =) Wenigstens sitzt jetzt der Schnee auch richtig.
Hoffe, es kommt noch mehr. Will endlich Schneebälle werfen! <.<


----------



## Soladra (1. Februar 2012)

Schnee? kenn ich ned -.-


----------



## Kamsi (1. Februar 2012)

@deanne

google empfehlt bei abgepackten reis eine hand reis pro personen - wieviel hände nimmst du den ?

und schnee habe ich - soll übermorgen wieder schneien


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2012)

Hauptsache im März hats Schnee, dann geh ich boarden 
Zur Reisdiskussion: Reis kann man wägen (wiegen? bin grad verwirrt x_x auf die Waage legen halt )  und wenns halt immer zuviel ist, schau, wiviel Du normalerweise nimmst, zieh ne entsprechende Menge ab und versuchs das nächste Mal mit der kleineren Menge.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2012)

Tut mir sorry, Soladra. :/ Habt ihr kein Schnee, oder magst du Schnee nicht?
Btw. ich hab dank deinen Link zum Pony-Zeichnen-Guide, schon mehrere eigene Bilder gezeichnet  Werde sie auch bald hochladen (bzw. ein paar hab ich schon). Vielen Dank nochmal dafür.


----------



## Konov (1. Februar 2012)

Morgen allerseits!



Soladra schrieb:


> Schnee? kenn ich ned -.-



Du sollst dich bei Sabito melden. ^^


----------



## Soladra (1. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tut mir sorry, Soladra. :/ Habt ihr kein Schnee, oder magst du Schnee nicht?
> Btw. ich hab dank deinen Link zum Pony-Zeichnen-Guide, schon mehrere eigene Bilder gezeichnet  Werde sie auch bald hochladen (bzw. ein paar hab ich schon). Vielen Dank nochmal dafür.



haben keinen. Ich liebe Schnee


----------



## Deathstyle (1. Februar 2012)

Auf den braunen Schneematsch überall kann ich gut verzichten :>


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Du sollst dich bei Sabito melden. ^^



Wir sollen uns doch nicht einmischen! Herrje, du machst wieder alles zunichte! ^^


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2012)

Morgöööön

Hab nen hammer Artikel gefunden: 27 Jahre auf Weltreise
Darin gehts um ein Ehepaar, das ursprünglich nur ein Jahr auf Weltreise gehen wollte und mittlerweile seit 27 Jahren unterwegs ist. Was Schöneres könnts für mich nicht geben. Kann immernoch nicht glauben, was ich da gelesen habe.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen 
boa die Geschichte oben ist echt cool 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was haltet ihr von den linken ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Februar 2012)

Hässlich.



> Hab nen hammer Artikel gefunden: 27 Jahre auf Weltreise
> Darin gehts um ein Ehepaar, das ursprünglich nur ein Jahr auf Weltreise gehen wollte und mittlerweile seit 27 Jahren unterwegs ist. Was Schöneres könnts für mich nicht geben. Kann immernoch nicht glauben, was ich da gelesen habe.



Das macht so lange Spaß, bis man dann in Äthiopien einen Arzt braucht.


----------



## Davatar (2. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von den linken ?


this v





Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hässlich.





> Das macht so lange Spaß, bis man dann in Äthiopien einen Arzt braucht.


Natürlich hat man ein mulmiges Gefühl wenn man in ärmeren Ländern zum Arzt muss. Aber wenns keine groben Eingriffe sind für Tumore und Ähnliches, sondern eher "einfachere" Dinge wie Zahnbehandlungen, gebrochene Körperteile, Impfungen, etc. vertrau ich solchen Ärzten auch soweit, dass sie das bei mir machen können. Bisher hatt ich zwar erst 2 Erlebnisse dieser Art, aber beide Male fand ich die Ärzte sehr kompetent, auch wenn die Kommunikation ein Bisschen schwer war.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> this v



wut ? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZzQwkk_jRdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


<3


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Februar 2012)

Morgen - japp die linken gehen ja mal gar nicht  Die rechten sind ok. (klingt wie politisches Statement oOO)

Bei schwereren Erkrankungen werden die sich bestimmt ausfliegen lassen, wenn se denn das Geld dafür haben. Bislang sind se wahrscheinlich kerngesund!


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2012)

Hallöchen!


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2012)

Müde


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. Februar 2012)

Morgen!



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wir sollen uns doch nicht einmischen! Herrje, du machst wieder alles zunichte! ^^



Na ich dachte, ich helf mal 



Olliruh schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> boa die Geschichte oben ist echt cool
> 
> 
> ...



Die Rechts sehen besser aus als die Links.


----------



## Zonalar (2. Februar 2012)

Ich stimme den Tenor zu. Rechts vor links!

Murgen liebe Leute und morgen Soladra


----------



## Kamsi (2. Februar 2012)

die rein blauen sehen besser aus


----------



## Soladra (2. Februar 2012)

moin


----------



## Olliruh (2. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die rein blauen sehen besser aus



immerhin einer mit gutem Geschmack


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Februar 2012)

Nuja, wenn man 13 ist und auf einem Boot arbeitet, dann schon  
Nene, können ja nicht alle einen "guten " Geschmack haben . So nun ein bisschen arbeiten ...


----------



## Deanne (2. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> immerhin einer mit gutem Geschmack



Ich finde die links auch besser. Sind das die Era oder die Authentic? Das erkenne selbst ich manchmal nicht sofort und ich hab die Dinger fast jeden Tag in der Hand.

Edit: Sorry, habe wieder nicht darauf geachtet, wann hier Zapfenstreich ist. Schande über mein Haupt.


----------



## Zonalar (3. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen! 
Ich hoffe, ihr seid schon fürs Wochenende bereit? =) 
Heute möchte ich gerne von euch wissen, was ihr dieses Wochenende anstellt! Ansonsten ignoriert mich einfach :,(

Ich möchte dieses Wochenende weiterkommen mit FL Studio und ein paar neue Tracks/Beats machen.  Ansonsten das Übliche. Ponys, Games und ruhelose Nächte.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Februar 2012)

Hilfe ich bin gefangen in einem Informatikkurs!


----------



## Soladra (3. Februar 2012)

huhu


----------



## Magogan (3. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hilfe ich bin gefangen in einem Informatikkurs!


Hä? Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hilfe ich bin gefangen in einem Informatikkurs!



Selbst schuld. Keiner der recht bei Trost ist, wählt Informatik.


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Februar 2012)

Morgen! Schnee !! Endlich!  Hab keinen Plan, was ich dieses We mache...


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen 

so jetzt liege ich seit fast 50 Stunden in meinem Bett


----------



## Manoroth (3. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Ich hoffe, ihr seid schon fürs Wochenende bereit? =)
> Heute möchte ich gerne von euch wissen, was ihr dieses Wochenende anstellt! Ansonsten ignoriert mich einfach :,(
> 
> Ich möchte dieses Wochenende weiterkommen mit FL Studio und ein paar neue Tracks/Beats machen.  Ansonsten das Übliche. Ponys, Games und ruhelose Nächte.



guten morgen^^

ich mache wohl das übliche: mit freunden unterwegs sein und wohl ein mal mehr zu viel trinken xD


----------



## Zonalar (3. Februar 2012)

> guten morgen^^
> 
> ich mache wohl das übliche: mit freunden unterwegs sein und wohl ein mal mehr zu viel trinken xD



Hey Grosser!  Lange nicht mehr gesehen!
Wie gehts wie stehts?


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hilfe ich bin gefangen in einem Informatikkurs!



drück die esc taste auf deiner tastartur oder mach einen screenshot von deinem desktop blende die taskleiste und desktop symbole aus und sagt zu deinem dozenten dein pc ist eingefrorenen 50% der dozenten kapieren nicht das es ein desktop hintergrund ist ^^


----------



## Olliruh (3. Februar 2012)

Frei sein heißt high sein ?


----------



## Potpotom (3. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> drück die esc taste auf deiner tastartur oder mach einen screenshot von deinem desktop blende die taskleiste und desktop symbole aus und sagt zu deinem dozenten dein pc ist eingefrorenen 50% der dozenten kapieren nicht das es ein desktop hintergrund ist ^^


Das funktioniert noch besser wenn du einen Printscreen von irgendwas als Bildschirmschoner einblendest und ihn nur durch Passworteingabe wieder öffnest... das kleine Fenster für die Passworteingabe dann aus der Sichtfläche schieben et voila.

Da kann er klicken und tun wie er will...


Tippe 90% der Informatik-Lehrer stehen da auf dem Schlauch.


----------



## Dominau (3. Februar 2012)

/inb4 12 Uhr .. 


Schönen Gutn Morgen euch allen!


----------



## Kamsi (3. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das funktioniert noch besser wenn du einen Printscreen von irgendwas als Bildschirmschoner einblendest und ihn nur durch Passworteingabe wieder öffnest... das kleine Fenster für die Passworteingabe dann aus der Sichtfläche schieben et voila.
> 
> Da kann er klicken und tun wie er will...
> 
> ...



solang die nicht webadressen bei google suchen und dann die in die adresszeile copy und pasten


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Februar 2012)

Ich hab´s schon immer gewusst!

Wollte ich nur noch kurz vor 12 gesagt haben ^^


----------



## Konov (4. Februar 2012)

Morgen Mädels


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2012)

Morgen :3

Auf dem Weg der Besserung *o*


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. Februar 2012)

Ach Gott, ist ja noch nicht mal 12. Schon seltsam, wenn man mal um 5 aufsteht und der Tag dann ewig dauert.


----------



## Highgrunt (4. Februar 2012)

Moin moin, tja aber man steht ja eigentlich auch am Wochenende nicht um 5 Uhr morgens auf.
Vor 10 geht da im Normalfalls bei mir gar nichts.


----------



## Legendary (4. Februar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ich hab´s schon immer gewusst!
> 
> Wollte ich nur noch kurz vor 12 gesagt haben ^^



Haha...ja hab ich schon oft gesehen wie toll Frauen doch einparken.  Ich kann mich da noch an eine Szene in einem Parkhaus erinnern, wenn ich dran denke könnt ich immer noch kreischen vor lachen.


----------



## Shalian (5. Februar 2012)

Guten morgen zusammen.
Wer hat heut Nacht genauso scheiße geschlafen wie ich? ^^


----------



## Zonalar (5. Februar 2012)

Morgen die Herren. Ich hab gut geschlafen.
*schaut in die gähnende Leere*
...denke nicht viele schätzen die frische morgendliche Sonntagsluft :/


----------



## MasterXoX (5. Februar 2012)

Moin Senf


----------



## Shalian (5. Februar 2012)

Ach geht. Nachm Aufstehen erstmal Fenster aufreisen und die Bode runterkühlen. und bei -11°C die draussen sind wird es dann richtig kuschelig. xD


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Februar 2012)

Hiho


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Februar 2012)

Morgen :>


----------



## Shalian (5. Februar 2012)

So erstmal grausige Trophäen in Eiskrone gefarmt und nun gehts ab ans Erfolge sammeln fürs Liebe liegt in der Luft kram da! xO


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Februar 2012)

Morgen! Schon seit sechs Uhr hoch  Und nu quält mich mein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich keine Lust hab mit dem Hund raus zugehen. Ich bin verweichlicht...


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Februar 2012)

Keine Lust wegen der Temperatur?^^

Weil ich find die eigentlich ganz ok, nur dass es nicht schneit nervt :S


----------



## Dominau (5. Februar 2012)

Temperatur ist okay. Außer man sitzt auf dem Fahrrad


----------



## Konov (5. Februar 2012)

Morgen!

http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1176094.html

Riesenkrebs vor Neuseeland gefangen

Das Ding sieht aus wie ein Flohkrebs und wird normal nur 3cm groß. Dieser ist allerdings 10 mal so groß.
Spannend finde ich, dass der Typ sagt, es wirft Fragen auf. Etwa, ein radioaktiv verseuchter Flohkrebs? Monsters inc!


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Februar 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Temperatur ist okay. Außer man sitzt auf dem Fahrrad


Grade auf dem Fahrrad finde ich es im Moment top 
Einfach die richtigen Klamotten tragen, und schon ists ne schöne Tour^^
Zugefrorene Bäche, klarer Himmel, Sonnenschein... Hm ich glaub ich geh heute nochmal mim Rad raus


----------



## Shalian (5. Februar 2012)

Ohh neiin.. rausgehen!!! aahhh!! RL! Satan geh weg!! geh weg!! xDDD


----------



## Millijana (6. Februar 2012)

Morgen!

Heute Schule, was wird das großartig!


----------



## orkman (6. Februar 2012)

Morgen ... kaffee ist rdy und uni geht gleich los


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Februar 2012)

Gleich gibts die Klausur vom Staatsorganisationsrecht. Ich will nicht...


----------



## Twiek87 (6. Februar 2012)

Na dann viel Glück!

Ich sitz jetzt im Büro, und habe keine Motivation etwas sinnvolles zu tun. Tee steht neben mir, irgendwie muss man die -20° ja aus den Knochen kriegen. Sobald ich aufgetaut bin ist evtl auch die Müdigkeit weg


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Februar 2012)

Ich würde nicht sagen, dass es kalt ist, aber hier sind gerade ein Mammut, ein Faultier und ein Säbelzahntiger vorbeigelaufen.


----------



## Yinj (6. Februar 2012)

Bei der Kälte, erstmal en Tee + Frühstück im Büro^^


----------



## minosha (6. Februar 2012)

Kalt ist relativ. Man kann auch mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren. Arbeiten tu ich auch im T-Shirt. Jeder empfindet Kälte anders.
Trotzdem ist sie im grossen und ganzen demotivierend.

Ach und noch einen schönen, guten Morgen allerseits.

Have fun
Minosha


----------



## Ceiwyn (6. Februar 2012)

Phuu, 9 Punkte, damit 4 Punkte besser als der Durchschnitt. Durchfallquote 30%. Gehöre damit zu den besten 15%... so langsam fange ich damit an, mich mit meinem Studienfach anzufreunden.

PS: -15 Grad hier. Ich fands aber eigentlich ganz angenehm, vor allem die Luft. Außer an den Händen, da ich keine Handschuhe hab. ^^


----------



## Shalian (6. Februar 2012)

Zack. Firma geschlossen aufgrund von Heizungsausfall (Bodenheizung hat es nicht meht gepackt) und andauernde Stomrausfälle... (14x3,3kw Heizstrahler.. das packt die leitung net xDD )

Giel so muss jede woche anfangen!

-liebe grüße - Rêz


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Februar 2012)

Shalian schrieb:


> Zack. Firma geschlossen aufgrund von Heizungsausfall (Bodenheizung hat es nicht meht gepackt) und andauernde Stomrausfälle... (14x3,3kw Heizstrahler.. das packt die leitung net xDD )
> 
> Giel so muss jede woche anfangen!
> 
> -liebe grüße - Rêz




Alles Weicheier.

Wir haben damals einen kompletten Winter ohne Heizung in einem schwach isoliert (da selbst aus dem Rohbau übernommen) Haus verbracht, da wir uns keine Heizung leisten konnten.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Februar 2012)

Mann ist die Informatikstunde langweilig >.>


----------



## Shalian (6. Februar 2012)

WIr hatten halt ds Problem das am Samstag Abend die Bodenheizung ausgefallen ist. Dementsprechend waren es -5°C Heut morgen in der Produktionshalle. Diese Temperatur ist natürlich wiederrum für unserer Bestückerinnen nicht gut, da die den ganzen Tag sitzen und löten müssen. Im Endeffekt war ja nicht mehr die Kälte das Problem.. sondern das Stromnetz welches durch die Heizstrahler zusammen gebrochen ist. Der Leitungsschutzschalter glühte förmlich, wäre dieser nicht 1 Jahr alt.. wäre es vllt zum Brand gekommen. (siehe altbauten)

-lg- Rêz


----------



## Millijana (7. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen!
Heute: Basale Stimmulation!
Yeah! Den ganzen Vormittag in Jogginghose auf ner Decke sitzen und schöne Sachen machen! Ich denke ich werde einschlafen!


----------



## orkman (7. Februar 2012)

halli hallo ... ich wuensch euch einen schoenen morgen ... kaffee steht bereit ... ich hoffe ihr habt gut und lange geschlafen auch wenn das auf mich nicht zutrifft ...


----------



## orkman (7. Februar 2012)

Acta laut medien gestoppt


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Februar 2012)

"Ein deutscher Mann friert nicht! Er zittert vor Wut, dass es nicht noch kälter ist..."


----------



## Konov (7. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> Acta laut medien gestoppt



Endlich mal eine gute Nachricht.

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Februar 2012)

"Ad acta" quasie... 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. Februar 2012)

Herrlich, wie sich die Leute auf der Diskussionsseite über Allah von Stupidedia aufregen.


----------



## orkman (8. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> "Ein deutscher Mann friert nicht! Er zittert vor Wut, dass es nicht noch kälter ist..."



wo ist denn dieser spruch her ? lach mich grad schlapp drueber 
und ich eroeffne dann mal fuer heute ... kaffe steht bereit , kommt fruehstuecken! und dann ab in die schule ihr buben 
irgendwie vermisse ich schon meine ferien .... nur noch 6 stunden schlaf und ich spiele vllt 30 min am tag


----------



## Ogil (8. Februar 2012)

*gaehnt* Gna - viel zu frueh und viel frueher als sonst!


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> und dann ab in die schule ihr buben


Schule? Gnahaha, schon seit 16 Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> wo ist denn dieser spruch her ? lach mich grad schlapp drueber



Chuck Norris friert nicht!...rest ist gleich


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Februar 2012)

Nackenschmerzen... zu früh aufgewacht... gnaaar


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Februar 2012)

Schon seit 5 Stunden wach. Und gleich muss ich mit den drei Hunden in den Stall und die zwei Pferde versorgen. Dabei schneits total. Naja, wenigstens komm ich dann mal an die frische Luft.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2012)

Morgen Mädels


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Februar 2012)

Morgen. Immer noch Rückenschmerzen und von der Tablette ganz müde *gähn*...Ich will Freitag


----------



## Brocklesnar (8. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen, 
eigentlich würde ich jetzt gerne ein paar Crunches machen aber ich war gestern das erste mal beim boxtraining und habe überall muskelkater also war es das erstmal mit dem Frühsport...
Vielleicht dann doch erstmal nen Kaffee ist ja fast das gleich ;-)

Oh Leut, 
viel Spaß und Freud


----------



## Kamsi (8. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Schon seit 5 Stunden wach. Und gleich muss ich mit den drei Hunden in den Stall und die zwei Pferde versorgen. Dabei schneits total. Naja, wenigstens komm ich dann mal an die frische Luft.



du hast nicht zufällig noch ein äffchen ? und dein haus ist kunterbunt ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (8. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du hast nicht zufällig noch ein äffchen ? und dein haus ist kunterbunt ?



Kein Affe, aber ne Katze. Immerhin ist der pflegeleicht.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Februar 2012)

mir war irgendwie bei stall pferde das pippi langstrumpf intro im kopf gekommen ^^ sorry ^^




orkman schrieb:


> Acta laut medien gestoppt





keine news zu gefunden das acta gestoppt ist


----------



## ZAM (8. Februar 2012)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich muss die Zeit-Regel für heute/morgen mal brechen (ADMIN ), weil ich es bis heute Abend sonst wieder vergesse: [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Weil letztens meine Vorhersagung eintraf und jemand einen "Zeit-Verbindungs-Spam-Thread" eröffnete, um auch in der Zeit zwischen Guten-Morgen-Thread und dem Nachtschwärmer "chatten" zu können, überlegen die Moderatoren und ich, den guten Morgen-Thread mit dem Nachschwärmer-Thread zusammenzulegen und dafür Ganztags-Spam zuzulassen. [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]

Was haltet ihr davon?[/font]


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> mir war irgendwie bei stall pferde das pippi langstrumpf intro im kopf gekommen ^^ sorry ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das hab ich mir auch gedacht  Hab auch schon das Inet durchforstet aber nüscht darüber gefunden. Nur das die Regierung bislang keine Zeit gefunden hat es zu unterschreiben, dies aber in den nächsten Tagen wohl macht.

@Zam:
Das hab ich nu im Nachtschwärmer beantwortet


----------



## orkman (8. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> mir war irgendwie bei stall pferde das pippi langstrumpf intro im kopf gekommen ^^ sorry ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so ich entschuldige mich vorher schon aber auch ich wollte ,wie ZAM, noch schnell was hier schreiben. zu dem zitat oben ehe ich es vergesse oder meine antwort 5 seiten weiter erst kommt ...
also an dem besagten morgen kam im fruehstuecksfernsehen oder narichten auf zdf oder das erste (hab nur die beiden deutschen sender) dass acta vorlaeufig auf eis gelegt ist und es nicht kommt weil polen nicht will und die kroaten (oder so) auch nicht .... ob es die kroaten waren , da bin ich mir net mehr sicher ...das ganze ist schon 1-2 tage her und hab im moment eher anderes im kopf sry

ICH HABE RECHERCHIERT:
so also ich hab 30 sekunden gegoogelt und das hier kam raus:
http://www.nickles.de/c/n/polnischer-praesident-stoppt-acta-nach-heftigen-protesten-9193.htm
google hilft 

sollte es eine falschmeldung sein entschuldige ich mich , ich hab nur schnell noch wiedergegeben was ich vorher in den narichten hoerte bevor ich weg an die uni musste

zu dem post von ZAM find ich die idee nicht schlecht ... nur ob die umsetzung auch was dolles wird ... so stoert nur im moment dass man theoretisch nicht immer auf nen post von einem aus dem thread antworten kann weil die passende uhrzeit noch net da ist ... andererseits wenn rund um die uhr gespammt wird und ploetzlich mehr spammer kommen dann hat man in knapp 5 minuten 20 seiten voll ... ausserdem werden dann mehrere themen in dem thread gleichzeitig gespammt ... jmd der zum beispiel nur abends im buffed forum unterwegs ist und sich dann im thread unterhaelt hat nicht unbedingt was mit den leuten im morgenthread zu tun und wenn er nen post von seinen leuten abends sucht muss er dann vllt 5 seiten durchkaemmen bis er sie findet ... 
von daher ... ich bin unschluessig


----------



## orkman (9. Februar 2012)

Guten morgen die herren


----------



## Potpotom (9. Februar 2012)

Morgen zusammen...

Aufwachen bei 7° Zimmertemperatur ist nicht sehr befriedigend.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Februar 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen...
> 
> Aufwachen bei 7° Zimmertemperatur ist nicht sehr befriedigend.




Zweiseitiges Schwert. Bei 7° Zimmertemperatur aufzuwachen und unter seiner warmen Bettdecke liegen bleiben zu können ... was gibts da schöneres? 

Nur das Aufstehen is halt blöd.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Februar 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2012)

Morgön! Leichter Schneefall und -8 Grad.
Ich hab so langsam keine Lust mehr. Will aufs Bike steigen.


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Februar 2012)

Morgen Mahlzeit! Nur Null Grad und recht feucht *brrr*. Da waren mir doch die -10 bis -17 Grad lieber ...Aber gestern noch schön Schlittschuh laufen gewesen. Seit Jahren das erste Mal das alle Kanäle und Seen zugefroren sind


----------



## Kamsi (9. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgön! Leichter Schneefall und -8 Grad.
> Ich hab so langsam keine Lust mehr. Will aufs Bike steigen.



moin

http://millionaerinnen.de/fahrrad-schneeketten-zum-selber-bauen


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Februar 2012)

Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, das das hält?   Bei den Minusgraden wird der Kunststoff von den "Spaghetties" doch ziemlich hart und dann sprengen die doch auf?
Oder aber es ist ein cooler Tip!


----------



## ZAM (9. Februar 2012)

Weil es mit der Selbstregulierung, also Einhaltung der Uhrzeit bisher so gut geklappt hat (auch wenn ich das mittlerweile automatisieren könnte ) - Vorschlag: 

Nachtschwärmer bleibt wie gehabt, der Guten Morgen-Thread wird erweitert und deckt die restliche Zeit ab (aber erst ab kommenden Montag).


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Februar 2012)

Oh nein! Jetzt verkommt der schöne GM -Thread zu einem Spam Thread, in dem jeder, ich betone jeder!! seinen Kommentar abgeben kann 
Achso, das war ja auch vorher schon so ... 

Im Ernst: ich find´s gut.


----------



## Potpotom (9. Februar 2012)

Klingt ziemlich vernünftig, so fühlt sich der ein oder andere Kreis im Nachtschwärmer nicht auf den Schlips getreten oder im Gespräch unterbrochen und alle anderen haben im Morgen-Thread die Möglichkeit sich mitzuteilen.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil es mit der Selbstregulierung, also Einhaltung der Uhrzeit bisher so gut geklappt hat (auch wenn ich das mittlerweile automatisieren könnte ) - Vorschlag:
> 
> Nachtschwärmer bleibt wie gehabt, der Guten Morgen-Thread wird erweitert und deckt die restliche Zeit ab (aber erst ab kommenden Montag).


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Weil es mit der Selbstregulierung, also Einhaltung der Uhrzeit bisher so gut geklappt hat (auch wenn ich das mittlerweile automatisieren könnte ) - Vorschlag:
> 
> Nachtschwärmer bleibt wie gehabt, der Guten Morgen-Thread wird erweitert und deckt die restliche Zeit ab (aber erst ab kommenden Montag).






Bitte um Erlaubnis, Poster, die sich nicht daran halten, zu teeren + federn.


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen! Noch nicht mal 3 poppelige Stunden, dann ist Wochenende  
Also haut rein Jungs und Mädchen


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Guten Morgen! Noch nicht mal 3 poppelige Stunden, dann ist Wochenende
> Also haut rein Jungs und Mädchen



Heut abend um 8 ist Wochenende für mich 


Trotzdem guten Morgen


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2012)

Zeugniss ist zwar nicht schön ,aber selten :3


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2012)

Hm draußen ists zwar schön dafür aber auch kalt... Ich glaub ich warte mit dem Fahrrad fahren bis es wärmer ist :S (Damit ist natürlich nicht bis zum Frühling sondern bis Mittag gemeint :> )

btw morgen <.<


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hm draußen ists zwar schön dafür aber auch kalt... Ich glaub ich warte mit dem Fahrrad fahren bis es wärmer ist :S (Damit ist natürlich nicht bis zum Frühling sondern bis Mittag gemeint :> )
> 
> btw morgen <.<



Jo, das unterschreibe ich... bei den Temperaturen ist das fahren einfach extrem unangenehm trotz warmer Kleidung...

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Tilbie (11. Februar 2012)

Moin Büffed.


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, das unterschreibe ich... bei den Temperaturen ist das fahren einfach extrem unangenehm trotz warmer Kleidung...
> [...]


Mhm, sollte eig so -3 bis -5 sein, aber es sind  -10... Vor allem mit dem Wind ist das echt unangenehm :S


----------



## Soladra (11. Februar 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2012)

Yey, ich kann wieder riechen und schmecken!!!! 

Moinsen btw :3


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2012)

Erkältung gehabt? :S


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. Februar 2012)

Um 1 spielt Karlsruhe in Braunschweig. Die hauen wir weg! Endlich mal wieder Fußball am Rechner angucken. In Ruhe, ohne nervtötende Kommentatoren im Stadion oder neben sich auf der Couch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Erkältung gehabt? :S



Joa nix dramatisches, nur das übliche Rumgehuste und Geschnupfe.


----------



## win3ermute (11. Februar 2012)

Wach \o/ 

(jo - in meinem Alter wird sowas langsam eine tolle Eigenleistung)


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wach \o/
> 
> (jo - in meinem Alter wird sowas langsam eine tolle Eigenleistung)


(Dafür lassen die Augen ein wenig nach: "Posten nur zwischen 6 und 12 Uhr Vormittags")


----------



## win3ermute (11. Februar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> (Dafür lassen die Augen ein wenig nach: "Posten nur zwischen 6 und 12 Uhr Vormittags")



Das sind Dinge, auf die man nach dem erfolgreichen Erwachen einfach nicht achten kann! Außerdem zeigt meine Uhr gerade (*rüttel*) 25:03. Am Wochenende gilt eh die Zweitaktuhr: "Noch hell - irgendwas um 12. Dunkel - irgendwas danach!"


----------



## Konov (12. Februar 2012)

Morgön!


----------



## Tilbie (12. Februar 2012)

Morgen, schönen Sonntag allen!


----------



## Soladra (12. Februar 2012)

moin moin  Wer war gestern auf ner Acta- Demo ?


----------



## Tilbie (12. Februar 2012)

Isch leider nicht, aber ein Freund von mir war in Hamburg


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen! Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, das seit gestern ca. 23.30 Uhr keiner mehr gepostet hat ...oO


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2012)

Ihr dürft hier drin jetzt sogar bis 20:59 posten ^^.


Um (trotz damaliger vorhersage, dass irgendwer den sicher eröffnet) einen dritten Spamthread nicht noch einmal zu provozieren, haben wir entschiede, den Guten-Morgen-Thread für die Zeit außerhalb des Nachtschwärmers zu erweitern, d.h. von 6:00 - 21:00, da er eh der jüngere der beiden Spamthreads ist. 

Warum zwei? Objektiv gibt es natürlich keinen Grund, zwei Threads dieser Art zu haben. Aber Spamthreads haben die Angewohnheit, dass sich innerhalb einer Community gern mal eine neue Community bildet und das ist da der Fall. Ich möchte das nicht aufbrechen. Außerdem differenzieren die Themen da manchmal etwas (im Rahmen der Netiquette). Ich finde, dass ist die vernünftigste Lösung, denn bisher habt ihr alle vorbildlich in Selbstregulierung die Einhaltung der Öffnungszeiten hinbekommen, darum können es ruhig zwei bleiben. Ein weiterer, der die Lücke zwischen 12:00 und 21:00 schließt wäre noch verwirrender. ^^


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2012)

Na, dann guten Morgen buffies 

Die Temperaturen sinken wieder, juhu! Das bedeutet, diese Woche wird sich warscheinlich noch aufs MTB geschwungen. 

Dafür schneit es aber ganz ordentlich momentan... Sichtweite 10m. ^^
Und es werden -2 Grad angezeigt, fühlt sich aber mehr wie -5 an. Na mal schauen, wie ich das entwickelt.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen :3

Nur 2 Stunden Schule fuck yeah <3


Griechenland brennt 
Live-Ticker


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2012)

Wie jetzt... Ich darf jetzt auch noch hier posten? Muuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaahahahaha


SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)




----------



## Kamsi (13. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wie jetzt... Ich darf jetzt auch noch hier posten? Muuuuuuuuuuuuuaaaaahahahaha
> 
> 
> SPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAMSPAM







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anwy2MPT5RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2012)

Leute, kennt ihr das? Ihr seid eigentlich ausgeschlafen, aber todmüde? Geht mir irgendwie heute so, ich könnt mich grad wieder hinlegen und schlafen


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2012)

Ehr... meinst du, dass du eigentlich genug geschlafen hättest aber trotzdem müde bist? Weil die beiden gefühle sich doch eigentlich ausschließen bzw. gegenseitig aufheben...


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2012)

Ja, genau das mein ich. Is doch logisch


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2012)

Dann hast du in der Tat zuviel geschlafen


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2012)

Nein. Ich hab genauso viel geschlafen wie immer.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Februar 2012)

Nah... dann sinds viele viele Drogen...


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Alter wenn ich noch einmal dieses "Do you like what you see" auf Pro7 höre raste ich aus -.-


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2012)

Guck kein Prosieben? Ich hab grade keine Ahnung, von was du redest. Und ich glaube, das ist ganz gut so.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hx2jxbYqSCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Doch ich will aber Scrubs gucken .3


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Februar 2012)

Naja, wenigstens hat sie verdient gewonnen.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Das ist aber kein Grund es alle 5 Minuten auf Pro7 zu spielen..


----------



## Kamsi (13. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alter wenn ich noch einmal dieses "Do you like what you see" auf Pro7 höre raste ich aus -.-



mein alter betrag wurde ja im nachtschwärmer zensiert weil angeblich rassistisch dabei bin ich als kind mit maximalpigmentierten küssen aufgewachsen aber naja political correctness die geissel der modernen zeit ^^

ist halt schon komisch das eine maximal pigmentiere genau dann gewinnt wenn pro7 die woche der toleranz ankündigt und derzeit hat ^^


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Ich find das es solangsam lächerlich wird ,genauso wie die Sache mit der Gleichberichtigung von Frauen... 
Man wird ja sehen wie lange sich dieser achso tolle Superstar halten wird  







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QyJZQpOYPD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Werbung für Jungs aus meiner Heimatstadt  :3


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Februar 2012)

Also ich find sie hat ne supertolle Stimme. Zwar hässlich aber schöne Stimme   Und wie lang sich diese "Superstars"halten, sieht man ja an den anderen drölfmillionen ...


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Ich sag ja nicht das sie untalentiert ist ,ich sag ja nur das es mir aufen Sack geht wie oft das Lied in der Werbung kommt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2012)

Moinsen!

War heut Schlittschuhlaufen auf der Außenalster, weird o.o


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Leute, kennt ihr das? Ihr seid eigentlich ausgeschlafen, aber todmüde? Geht mir irgendwie heute so, ich könnt mich grad wieder hinlegen und schlafen



Jo, geht mir auch so an manchen Tagen... heute z.B. und Kopfschmerzen kommen noch dazu obwohl ich sonst praktisch nie welche hab.
Riecht förmlich nach einer Erkältung, deswegen geh ich heut abend auch net zur Schule. 

Wenn die Wintermonate mal rum sind, bin ich auch froh 
Dann sinkt wenigstens das Risiko sich zu erkälten etwas.


----------



## Zonalar (13. Februar 2012)

Ich will mein Geld!


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2012)

Sauerland wech? Deanne-Partei!


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sauerland wech? Deanne-Partei!



Made my Day


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Made my Day



Schlimm genug das der Finanzminister das vorschlägt >.>


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2012)

So, Feierabend


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2012)

Hunger ._.


----------



## Soladra (13. Februar 2012)

Wooho!


----------



## Dominau (13. Februar 2012)

Halloo Buffed


----------



## Soladra (14. Februar 2012)

Huhu  is schon wer wach?


----------



## H2OTest (14. Februar 2012)

ich bin wach ... bin aber auch gleich wieder weg ..


----------



## Zonalar (14. Februar 2012)

"Ich bin wach, ich bin wach." -Arbeiter
Warcraft III


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2012)

Auf dem Pc bei mir zu hause ist nen Virus weil meine MItbewohner allmöglichen Scheiß runterladen...
Wir sollen jetzt nen Kostenpflichtiges Programm für besonders infizierte Computer runterladen - na klar >.< so eine scheiße


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Februar 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Deanne (14. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qHyD1bCEroc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2012)

Morgen zusammen


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

hatte eingentlich call of duty ne frau im spiel ?

bis jetzt weiss ich nur von black ops wo die frau im intro die nummern sagt und im outro 

aber sonst hatte battlefield/call of duty noch keine frauen oder ?


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hatte eingentlich call of duty ne frau im spiel ?
> 
> bis jetzt weiss ich nur von black ops wo die frau im intro die nummern sagt und im outro
> 
> aber sonst hatte battlefield/call of duty noch keine frauen oder ?



Ich glaube in MW 1 oder 2 musste man eine abgestürzte Black Hawk Pilotin retten oder so, kann das sein?


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> aber sonst hatte battlefield/call of duty noch keine frauen oder ?



Battlefield 3 hatte eine Frau im Spiel, die man auch selber steuern durfte.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Valentinstag Teil 1 [x]


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

aber nicht als soldat oder ? wars die mission mit dem jet ?


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Februar 2012)

Ja.


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> aber nicht als soldat oder ? wars die mission mit dem jet ?



Jop, die Jet-Frau.


----------



## Soladra (14. Februar 2012)

huhu


----------



## Kamsi (14. Februar 2012)

hi - wie ist das wetter bei soladra ?

bzw wer von euch schaut inzwischen im internet nach wie das wetter ist anstatt aus dem fenster zu blicken ?

gab ja mal ne studie das die leute dem online wetterdienst mehr glauben als dem blick aus dem fenster tagsüber wenn hell


----------



## Soladra (14. Februar 2012)

Bei mir hats bis vor 5 Minuten geschneit, liegen etwa 3 cm schnee. Und ich gehe auf keine wetterdienstseiten, schaue keinen wetterbericht, ich zieh mir nur ne jacke an und fertig


----------



## Dominau (14. Februar 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend =D


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

ich bin platt ._.


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich bin platt ._.



Dito - das Essen war zu gut. :>


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dito - das Essen war zu gut. :>



Essen könnt ich jetzt auch gut vertragen :>


----------



## win3ermute (14. Februar 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dito - das Essen war zu gut. :>



Hmmm... wie hieß noch mal der männliche Gegenpart einer Pummelfee?


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Hmmm... wie hieß noch mal der männliche Gegenpart einer Pummelfee?



****** ... Morgens kein Eiweiß, abends keine Kohlenhydrate und trotzdem kann man gut kochen damit. =)


----------



## H2OTest (14. Februar 2012)

oder Sport


----------



## Noxiel (14. Februar 2012)

Macht niemals Spiegeleier im Topf, lasst es einfach.


----------



## H2OTest (14. Februar 2012)

ähm .. ja ... wie kommt man auf die idee?


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Februar 2012)

Keine Pfannen mehr?


----------



## Noxiel (14. Februar 2012)

In meiner 16m² Stube muß ich sparsam sein. Ergo habe ich bloß zwei Töpfe und darin wird alles gekocht. Heute habe ich mal Rühreier ausprobiert.... wie gesagt, lasst es einfach.


----------



## Soladra (14. Februar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Macht niemals Spiegeleier im Topf, lasst es einfach.



Spiegelei is ebbes schwierig wegen der falschen beschichtung, aber Rührei geht. Der Grund, warumm ich den Wok vorziehe  Ne pfanne und n Topf in einem und außerdem sehr leicht zu säubern.


----------



## Olliruh (14. Februar 2012)

Also ich kann wirklich gut kochen ,aber ich schaff es nie eine einfach Tomatensuppe mit Nudeln so kochen. Zumindestens nicht das ich damit zufrieden sein könnte -.-


----------



## Soladra (15. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin  Und ich musss agen, ich koche oft, gerne und halbwegs gut^^ Kommt vermutlich dher, dass ich immer über den mittag allen zu hause bin


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Februar 2012)

Ach, Rührei geht noch im Topf. Muss man halt ein bissel mehr Öl nehmen. Ein Spiegelei ist schon wieder schwierig, weil man das schlecht aus einem hochwandigen Topf heben kann. Das könnten dann eventuell besser im Backofen klappen ?
Öhm ...guten Morgen!


----------



## Soladra (15. Februar 2012)

Das ding bei spiegelei im Topf is, dass du es kaum vom boden bekommst, weil da die beschichtung fehlt


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Februar 2012)

Naja, mit genug Öl oder Butterschmalz geht das schon. Schliesslich hatten die früher ja auch keine Teflon beschichteten Pfannen...^^ Und mit früher mein ich nicht, als man noch über dem offenem Feuer kochte 
Aber ich mag eh lieber Rührei oder Omlette, obwohl das auch blöd ist im Topf


----------



## Noxiel (15. Februar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Das ding bei spiegelei im Topf is, dass du es kaum vom boden bekommst, weil da die beschichtung fehlt



This! 
Ich hab dann gestern aus Spiegeleiern einfach Matscheier gemacht. Sieht fies aus, schmeckt aber gut.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Februar 2012)

Ich habe spontan Lust auf eine "Küche", eine Kochecke, wo es nur um Nahrungszubereitung + Essen geht ^.^

Ein kleiner Tipp: Würzen immer mit Salz + Pfeffermühlen. Grobes Salz und frischer Pfeffer schmecken weit besser und sind richtig gut dosierbar.


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2012)

Morgen!

Wo wir grad beim Thema essen sind... Ich bin für ein paar Tage bei meiner Tante, weil die im Moment sehr viel zu tun haben und ich eben nachmittags/abends auf die Kinder aufpasse. Da fällt das Kochen natürlich auch in meinen Aufgabenbereich, wobei ich prinzipiell gerne koche.

Hab dann gestern den Gewürzschrank aufgemacht und bin erstmal verzweifelt, weil ich kaum was gefunden hab. Zumindest ne Pfeffermühle war da 

Also heißt das für mich: Heute erstmal ein paar Gewürze einkaufen. Und die tiefgefrorenen Kräuter, kennt ihr die? Find die schmecken viel, viel, viel, viel, viel und nochmal viel besser als getrocknete und wenn man keinen Platz/keine Zeit/keinen Nerv auf nen eigenen Kräutergarten hat, find ich die ideal.


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Februar 2012)

Ich benutze an Kräutern nicht viel. Eigentlich nur drei: Basilikum, Oregano und Rosmarien. Die drei kommen immer frisch auf den Tisch - Achtung Wortspiel  
Petersilie eigentlich nur wenn´s beim Suppengrün dabei ist. 
Tiefgefrorenes Schnittlauch könnt ich mal probieren   Den mag ich ganz gerne zum Quark oder Frischkäse. 
Wo wir gerad beim Thema sind....
Was gibt es denn bei euch heute leckeres?


----------



## Noxiel (15. Februar 2012)

Wir machen heute was ganz klassisch Schwäbisches. 




Maultaschen in Brühe mit Nudelnestern. Geht ratzfatz, macht satt und ist echt lecker.


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2012)




----------



## Kamsi (15. Februar 2012)

das hört sich aber nicht einfach an ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Februar 2012)

Ausser, wenn die Maultaschen aus der Truhe kommen?! 
Bei uns gibt es heute Spaghettie mit Tometensoße, daß ist einfach und schnell!


----------



## Konov (15. Februar 2012)

Morgän


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2012)

Tach die Herren.
Heut schüttet es richtig mit Schneeflocken hier! Perfektes Wetter für den Schlitten


----------



## Kamsi (15. Februar 2012)

bei mir regnete es alles schneematsch


----------



## Noxiel (15. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das hört sich aber nicht einfach an ^^


Ne ne, die Herrgotts Bescheißerle kaufen wir vom Aldi. Heute Abend muß es schnell gehen, da haben wir dazu keine Zeit.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Februar 2012)

wenn ich "Herrgotts Bescheißerle" bei google image eingebe und sicherer filter aus ist kriege ganz komische ergebnisse ^^

was treibt ihr heute abend nur ? ^^


----------



## Noxiel (15. Februar 2012)

Womit uns wieder einmal klar wird, das Google schwabendiskriminierend ist. Herrgottsbescheißerle sind natürlich Maultaschen. Und bei Essen bin ich immer brav.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Februar 2012)

google bildersuche 7te reihe das bild in der mitte ^^


hm, sieht das dann so heute abend aus ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2012)

Meine Oma macht wenn sie bei uns ist die Maultaschen selbst, die schmecken herrlich ^.^ (bei omi schmeckts aber eben immer besser :S )

edit: So sieht das eher nicht aus, das sieht nach Braten aus o_O


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn bei euch heute leckeres?



Hab eben meinen Topf aufgesetzt, nachdem ich geschnibbelt hab wie ein Weltmeister. Es gibt Kohlrabi-Kartoffel-Cremesuppe, später kommen noch Hackbällchen rein.



Noxiel schrieb:


> Womit uns wieder einmal klar wird, das Google schwabendiskriminierend ist. Herrgottsbescheißerle sind natürlich Maultaschen. Und bei Essen bin ich immer brav.



Ich freu mich immer, wenn ich das höre. Erinnert mich an meine Mutter, wie sie das früher mal gesagt hat und sie mir dann erstmal erklärt hat, warum die so heißen 

Morgen mach ich glaub ich auch Maultaschen, hab noch Feldsalat da, den gibt's dann zu den angebratenen Maultaschen dazu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2012)

Hola ^^


----------



## Kamsi (15. Februar 2012)

shaki ich lese bei deiner sig immer "deine denise" ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2012)

Werde die bald ändern, wobei der Unterschied zwischen Your Demise und Deine Denise schon groß ist


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2012)

Mich erinnert das an Zahnpasta.


----------



## Beckenblockade (15. Februar 2012)

Wieso legt man eigentlich diesen und den Nachtschwärmer-Thread nicht zusammen?


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2012)

Das hat ZAM schon erklärt. Aber ich bin jetzt zu faul, die Seite mit dem Post rauszusuchen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2012)

Die Nachtschwärmer wollen mit dem hier nix zu tun haben (was eigentlich lächerlich ist). Weil der Thread ja eine ach so tolle Tradition hat bzw ein "Geschenk" an die Community. 

Aber ZAM hat das so entschieden, finds so auch in Ordnung


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2012)

Ohne Scheiß, ich hätte nie mit Tetris auf Facebook anfangen dürfen, ich bekriege mich nur noch mit meiner besten Freundin xD


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Februar 2012)

Oh...Tetris auf Facebook?! Da weiß ich doch, wie ich die letzten 1 1/2 Stunden im Büro herum bekomme  

Ausserdem wollten wir vom GM -Thread nix mit den Nachtschwärmern zusammen geschmissen werden *hust* Viel zu elitärer Haufen...da hätte man dann nicht übers Essen schreiben dürfen; nur so hochtrabend, philosophische Gespräche gibt´s da ...xD


----------



## Olliruh (15. Februar 2012)

Huhu


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. Februar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Oh...Tetris auf Facebook?! Da weiß ich doch, wie ich die letzten 1 1/2 Stunden im Büro herum bekomme
> 
> Ausserdem wollten wir vom GM -Thread nix mit den Nachtschwärmern zusammen geschmissen werden *hust* Viel zu elitärer Haufen...da hätte man dann nicht übers Essen schreiben dürfen; nur so hochtrabend, philosophische Gespräche gibt´s da ...xD



Sind doch eh die gleichen Poster.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Sind doch eh die gleichen Poster.


Es sind dieselben Poster.
:S


----------



## tonygt (15. Februar 2012)

Psst darf doch keiner merken das man Fremdgeht


----------



## Olliruh (15. Februar 2012)

Wir haben heute in Kunst einen Film über Andy Warhol geguckt und ich muss schon sagen das der Mann mich fasziniert.


----------



## Soladra (15. Februar 2012)

huhu


----------



## Arosk (15. Februar 2012)

mass effect 3 demo hop hop


----------



## Kamsi (15. Februar 2012)

was für systemvorausetzungen hat den me3 ?


----------



## Tilbie (15. Februar 2012)

Whhhhaaaa, PS3 System update, ich will doch endlich mal spielen   
&#8364;: Und jetzt auch noch 2GB Patch laden...


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was für systemvorausetzungen hat den me3 ?



Gefühlt wie der Vorgänger.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Februar 2012)

Ich mag die ME3 Demo, schon 4 Mal durchgezockt... sollte vielleicht noch andere Klassen als Soldier ausprobieren ^^"


----------



## Zonalar (15. Februar 2012)

Les mir gerade den Thread "Gedankengänge Urheberrechte" durch. Unglaublich was ich hier verpasst habe! O: Hatte den Thread gar nicht aufm Radar, obwohl ich mich sehr für Urheberrechte und ACTA interessiere und mich (und mein Umfeld) informiere.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich mag die ME3 Demo, schon 4 Mal durchgezockt... sollte vielleicht noch andere Klassen als Soldier ausprobieren ^^"



Auf dem PC oder auf der 360 ? Hatte ein bisschen Gameplay von der 360-Demo gesehen, und die Grafik schaut schon aus wie die Unreal 3-Engine.. :s aber wie gesagt, das kann aufn PC ja ganz anders aussehen.

Wär mir aber auch egal, will nur sehen, wie die Story endet ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Februar 2012)

Auf der Box aber ich bin da nicht unbedingt best geeignet was zu sagen, da ich auf meiner alten Monsterröhre zocke


----------



## Dominau (16. Februar 2012)

Moin Moin!
Schmutziger Donnerstag, jiha! :>


----------



## Kamsi (16. Februar 2012)

schmutziger donnerstag ?

kommt die müllabfuhr ?


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Februar 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schmotziger_Donnerstag


----------



## Zonalar (16. Februar 2012)

Also bei uns kommt die Müllabfuhr immer am Donnerstag.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Februar 2012)

donnerstag normal müll
alle 14 tage papiermüll am montag
alle 14 gelbe tonne dienstag

vieleicht ist bei ihm auch nur waschtag ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2012)

Alle 14 Tage Mittwochs Restmüll und gelbe Tonne, 
alle 4 Wochen Papier, ebenfalls am Mittwoch.

Öhm ...Mahlzeit


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Februar 2012)

Irgendwas ist nicht gut, wenn hier schon über die Müllabfuhrzeiten gepostet wird...


----------



## tonygt (16. Februar 2012)

Ja irgendwie schon ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9GoVh0p3UnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (16. Februar 2012)

Ich rieche Pwnys ..


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2012)

Schon jmd den neuen Underworld gesehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schon jmd den neuen Underworld gesehen



Jop, da müsste eher stehen 'dat ass in 3D' 

Ein ganz guter Film. Nur waren die 13 Tacken schon heftig, aber naja. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix ^^


----------



## Kamsi (16. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schon jmd den neuen Underworld gesehen



Wo Blade Leder trug Trägt Selene Leder/Latex Mischung und nur deshalb schauen sich viele leute den film an ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Februar 2012)

Und das ist es, was mich auch abhält ins Kino zu gehen...13 € komm ich gar nicht hin. Kommt ja auch noch Essen & Trinken dazu


----------



## Olliruh (16. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ein ganz guter Film. Nur waren die 13 Tacken schon heftig, aber naja. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix ^^



Ich krieg zum Geburtstag immer Kinogutscheine geschenkt die reichen für 1 Jahr


----------



## Kamsi (16. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Irgendwas ist nicht gut, wenn hier schon über die Müllabfuhrzeiten gepostet wird...



dann machs besser ich bring wenigstens den leuten themen zum diskutieren ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2012)

Naja wir hatten vorher gegessen und getrunken, nochmal 6 € für beides gebe ich sicherlich nicht dort aus... Die 13 € stören mich ja nicht, ist halt 3D. Wenn der Film dann aber nicht mal in 2D kommt und man quasi zu 3D gezwungen wird, nervt das schon.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Februar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Und das ist es, was mich auch abhält ins Kino zu gehen...13 € komm ich gar nicht hin. Kommt ja auch noch Essen & Trinken dazu




1. Man geht ja nicht täglich ins Kino. Wirtschaftlich gesehen aus Kinosicht sind die 13 Euro jedoch für 3D jedoch vollkommen Normalniveau. Und ganz ehrlich, dafür, das ich die Filme ca. 3 Jahre eher als im Fernsehen sehe, mitreden kann UND die Atmosphäre mitbekomme (zu einem vernünftigen Kinofilm gehören auch die Minen + Lacher der anderen Kinobesucher), zumal mein Internet eh fürs Streamen schlech zu gebrauchen ist *höhö*, ist der Preis dann doch insgesamt angemessen.

2. Vor knapp 5 Jahren, bevor ich ca. 6-10 x im Jahr das Kino besuchte, sagte ich mir das Gleiche. Zwischenzeitlich gings dann vollkommen ohne Essen + Trinken ins Kino, mittlerweile gönne ich mir das mal so ab und zu ... seltener jedoch Popcorn + Cola, öfter mittlerweile diese Iced Chocolate (sowas wien kalter Kakao) + nen Milka Donut esse, einfach, weils an ner anderen Kasse ist, wo nicht so viele Leute stehen und es entsprechend nicht so lange dauert.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Februar 2012)

mein kino bringt lieber episode 1 in 3d - naja gibt ja in 5 monaten die dvd in der videothek


----------



## Magogan (16. Februar 2012)

Die 3D-Effekte von Star Wars: Episode 1 3D sollen ja nicht so gut sein, stimmt das?

Ich kaufe mir die Filme lieber auf Bluray, da zahle ich 25 Euro für eine 3D-Bluray und kann mir den Film mehrmals ansehen ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die 3D-Effekte von Star Wars: Episode 1 3D sollen ja nicht so gut sein, stimmt das?



Würde ich auch gerne mal wissen, will den eventuell morgen/übermorgen schauen :/


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die 3D-Effekte von Star Wars: Episode 1 3D sollen ja nicht so gut sein, stimmt das?
> 
> Ich kaufe mir die Filme lieber auf Bluray, da zahle ich 25 Euro für eine 3D-Bluray und kann mir den Film mehrmals ansehen ...




1. DVDs ist genauso wie Fernsehen ... Man redet drüber, wenn was im Kino läuft (bzw. an den Tagen nach der Fernsehausstrahlung) ... außerdem hat nicht jeder ein Heimkinosystem, Blueray ...
So ein Herr der Ringe-Film ist einfach nochmal besser auf der großen Leinwand.

2. Star Wars ... Nunja, ich hab ihn nicht gesehen. Die 3D Effekte sollen wohl vor allem in die "Tiefe" gehen, was man sich üblicherweise ja einfach passend vorstellt. Weitere Effekte wurden nicht großartig hinzugefügt, weshalb es im Prinzip der gleiche Film wie damals ist, nur das gefühlt wohl 2 mal etwas in Richtung des Zuschauers fliegt und der Rest ne "minimale" Bildbearbeitung ist. Und das ist dann eben in meinen Augen Abzocke.


----------



## Soladra (17. Februar 2012)

huhu 

Ich bin Krank -.- Ausgerechnet an fasching


----------



## Zonalar (17. Februar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> Ich bin Krank -.- Ausgerechnet an fasching





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









Wünsch dir gute Besserung ^.^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2012)

Leute, ich bin grad zu blöd. Ich hab ein .doc, das ich mit OpenOffice öffnen will. Aber ich finde einfach die .exe von OpenOffice nicht. Ich kann das Dokument nur über ein neues .odt öffnen. Das nervt ziemlich. Wo ist denn die .exe versteckt? Den eigentlichen Ordner hab ich ja, aber da ist nur die quickstart.exe, die bringt aber nix.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Februar 2012)

so fängt der morgen doch gut an, kein Wullf mehr im Amt 
edit: Ceiwyn, such doch mal in der windows Suchleiste nach openoffice und klick bei openoffice writer mit rechtsklick drauf, danach auf eigenschaften und er müsste dir den dateipfad zeigen wo du die exe findest


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> so fängt der morgen doch gut an, kein Wullf mehr im Amt



Hat gezeigt. dass die Bild Kampagne gegen ihn geholfen hat.

Ich find das alles immer noch lächerlich, nur lächerlich. Aber gut, war der richtige Schritt von ihm.


----------



## Konov (17. Februar 2012)

Haha Wulff die olle Pflaume... endlich ist der Typ weg. Ich mein, ernstgenommen hat den doch sowieso keiner mehr...

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2012)

Lächerlich ist es, dass jemand, der so offensichtlich den Strafgesetzen zuwider handelt, noch so lange Präsident bleiben durfte.


----------



## Konov (17. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Lächerlich ist es, dass jemand, der so offensichtlich den Strafgesetzen zuwider handelt, noch so lange Präsident bleiben durfte.



Naja er hat offenbar eine ganze Zeit lang erfolgreich die ganze Geschichte in die Länge gezogen.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Februar 2012)

diplomatische immunität ^^

ich erwarte eh nichts von den politikern deshalb habe ich auch die piraten gewahlt letztes mal ^^


----------



## Konov (17. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> diplomatische immunität ^^
> 
> ich erwarte eh nichts von den politikern deshalb habe ich auch die piraten gewahlt letztes mal ^^



Ich auch, aber mehr weil ich die Wahlprogramme der anderen Parteien gar nicht kannte


----------



## Kamsi (17. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Leute, ich bin grad zu blöd. Ich hab ein .doc, das ich mit OpenOffice öffnen will. Aber ich finde einfach die .exe von OpenOffice nicht. Ich kann das Dokument nur über ein neues .odt öffnen. Das nervt ziemlich. Wo ist denn die .exe versteckt? Den eigentlichen Ordner hab ich ja, aber da ist nur die quickstart.exe, die bringt aber nix.



such mal nach der swwriter.exe das ist das schreibprogramm


----------



## Deanne (17. Februar 2012)

KEINE POLITISCHEN DISKUSSIONEN!!

Ich schlage übrigens unseren ehemaligen Duisburger OB Adolf Sauerland als neuen Bundespräsidenten vor. Der hat seit letzter Woche wieder viel Zeit, ist alt genug und mit dem Vornamen auf jeden Fall prädestiniert, an der Spitze unseres schönen Landes zu stehen.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hat gezeigt. dass die Bild Kampagne gegen ihn geholfen hat.
> 
> Ich find das alles immer noch lächerlich, nur lächerlich. Aber gut, war der richtige Schritt von ihm.



Wulff ist eine echte Null gewesen als politiker, da braucht die Bild nicht viel machen außer seine Verfehlungen aufzählen. Die Verfehlunegn an sich hat er selbst gemacht.
bei mir war er schon unten durch als er damals das Zugangserschwerungsgesetz unterschrieben hat obwohl von allen seiten, sogar der Regierung, gesagt wurde das gesetz wird ausgesetzt falls es durch kommt. Zu diesem zeitpunkt war jedem klar was das Gesetz für ein Mist war und Wullf meinte er sieht sich die Argumente an und was macht er? Unterschreibt!


----------



## Konov (17. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> KEINE POLITISCHEN DISKUSSIONEN!!
> 
> Ich schlage übrigens unseren ehemaligen Duisburger OB Adolf Sauerland als neuen Bundespräsidenten vor. Der hat seit letzter Woche wieder viel Zeit, ist alt genug und mit dem Vornamen auf jeden Fall prädestiniert, an der Spitze unseres schönen Landes zu stehen.






Grad gab es die Stellungnahme von Merkel, die hätten sie wegen mir gleich mit absägen können. 
Wenn ich mir ihre Reden anhöre, hab ich das Gefühl die tut immer so, als wär nie was gewesen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> such mal nach der swwriter.exe das ist das schreibprogramm



Wird bei mir nicht gefunden.


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Februar 2012)

schon probiert es nochmal neu zu installieren?


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. Februar 2012)

Hm, ich glaub das mach ich mal fix.


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Februar 2012)

Das Problem ist nun noch, find mal jemanden der noch kein Dreck am Stecken hat. Irgend eine Leiche haben die doch alle. Und wenn man lang genug wühlt wirds auch mal etwas längere Liste...
Ist doch immer nur ne Suche nachdem geringsten Übel.

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Kamsi (17. Februar 2012)

ich glaub leichen im keller sind ein muss für politische karriere ^^

ich schlage deanne als Bundespräsidentin vor ^^


----------



## schneemaus (17. Februar 2012)

Deanne for President!

Obwohl, ZAM wär auch ne tolle Wahl


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Februar 2012)

Der hat doch lange Haare. Der hat bestimmt ne Leiche im Keller... 

Wobei, das meine Ex-Nachbarin tatsächlich mal zu mr meinte, naja ähnlich. Meine Freunde wären doch alles "Bombenleger", die haben ja lange Haare!!


----------



## Kamsi (17. Februar 2012)

Zam wird Bundeskanzler ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (17. Februar 2012)

Nee lasst mal, konformität würde den beiden (zum glück) nicht stehen


----------



## Olliruh (17. Februar 2012)

Geht noch jemandem dieses apokalyptische gespamme in diesem Chat auf die Eier ?


----------



## Deanne (18. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich glaub leichen im keller sind ein muss für politische karriere ^^
> 
> ich schlage deanne als Bundespräsidentin vor ^^



Natürlich, natürlich, vielen Dank. Wir müssen aber noch was gegen die Regelung mit dem Mindestalter tun. -___-


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2012)

Morgön 

edit: Gauck for President!


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Februar 2012)

Yay, endlich 18


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2012)

DER schrieb:


> Yay, endlich 18



Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2012)

Oh mein Gott mein Kopf >.<

Btw Herzlichen Glückwunsch DER Lachmann


----------



## Olliruh (18. Februar 2012)

DER schrieb:


> Yay, endlich 18



GG Mr. Lachmann 

Morgen btw :3


----------



## Noxiel (18. Februar 2012)

Man glaubt gar nicht wie unglaublich unspektakulär der 18 Geburtstag in der Retrospektive ist.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Natürlich, natürlich, vielen Dank. Wir müssen aber noch was gegen die Regelung mit dem Mindestalter tun. -___-



sag einfach du bist 40 und du siehst nur so gut aus weil du halt vegan lebst


----------



## Olliruh (18. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
selbstgeschossen


----------



## Kamsi (18. Februar 2012)

schlechtes wetter bei dir ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> schlechtes wetter bei dir ^^



War in Kanada


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. Februar 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Man glaubt gar nicht wie unglaublich unspektakulär der 18 Geburtstag in der Retrospektive ist.



Das zeigt sich heute Abend 

Danke an die anderen


----------



## Olliruh (18. Februar 2012)

DER schrieb:


> Das zeigt sich heute Abend
> 
> Danke an die anderen



Nastrovje


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Februar 2012)

So ME2 durch... jetzt heißts warten...


----------



## Dominau (19. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Kamsi (19. Februar 2012)

blöder tolerance day läuft nur müll auf pro7 ab 12 uhr 

naja rtl2 hat sonntag wenigstens gutes programm ^^

a-team + mcgyver


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> blöder tolerance day läuft nur müll auf pro7 ab 12 uhr
> 
> naja rtl2 hat sonntag wenigstens gutes programm ^^
> 
> a-team + mcgyver



Ich weiß schon, warum ich keinen Fernseher habe.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Februar 2012)

a team und mcgyver sind kult ^^

bzw gerade bei 9gag in den kommentaren gelesen

wusstet ihr das es in amerika legal ist ab 18 bei einem porno mitzumachen aber erst mit 21 legal ist ihn sich anzuschauen ?

man kann also verhaftet werden wenn man später seinen eigenen porno sich ansieht


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. Februar 2012)

Du darfst auch in Deutschland als 6-jähriger in einem Horrorfilm mitspielen, aber ihn dir dann nicht anschauen. Insofern gibt es da keine Unterschiede. ^^


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2012)

Morgen und wunderschönen Sonntag allerseits!

Gestern nach der Pressekonferenz von Klitschko / Chisora, haben sich Haye und Chisora ja nochmal ordentlich was auf die Mütze gegeben vor laufenden Kameras. Die haben sie doch nicht mehr alle. ^^


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2012)

Morgöööööööön! Zurück aus den Ferien, bereit für Arbeit, Arbeit.


----------



## Legendary (20. Februar 2012)

Und wie war Schottland?


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2012)

Schottisch 

Ne im Ernst, das Land ist echt fantastisch! Edinburgh ist echt DIE Party-Stadt! Sowas wie dort hab ich noch nie in ner Stadt erlebt, da war der Spring Break ja fast ein Witz dagegen (wobei man das nicht wirklich vergleichen kann ^^). Glasgow ist dann eher so ein Bisschen ne Kultur-Stadt. Aber das wirklich Tolle an Schottland ist der Rest: Mit dem Auto ab nach Norden und immer der Nase nach. War bei der Festung, die im Film "Highlander" vorkommt, Loch Ness ist super schön und überhaupt ist der Norden von Schottland absolut fantastisch. In Schottland kann Mann noch Mann sein 
Und ich muss also sagen, so schöne Frauen wie in Schottland hab ich bisher kaum gesehn o_o hätt ich nie gedacht. Schottland ist kein Bisschen vergleichbar mit England. Engländer sind unfreundlich und hässlich, Schottländer sind absolut freundlich und haben die schönsten Frauen 


Edit: Erst wenn man zu Fuss durch schottische Sümpfe watet, weiss man, wie sich die Kelten früher gefühlt haben müssen


----------



## Ogil (20. Februar 2012)

Kann ich so wirklich nicht bestaetigen, dass Englaender unfreundlich sind. Wobei ich zustimmen kann, dass die Leute irgendwie "echter" sind, je weiter man im UK nach Norden kommt. Aber bei "Glasgow ist dann eher so ein Bisschen ne Kultur-Stadt" musste ich dann doch schmunzeln - normal heisst es eher "Glasgow - we beat you up and steal your car..."


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2012)

Morgän


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2012)

Das mit dem unfreundlich ist schwer zu erklären, aber mir kams halt so vor. Was ich allerdings interessant fand: In England sieht man oft mehrere Schlägereien oder Pöbeleien wenn man ausgeht, in Schottland hab ich in 2 Wochen keine Einzige gesehn. Kann natürlich sein, dass ich Pech/Glück hatte, aber so sind halt meine Erfahrungen. Gut, in England war ich auch schon mehrmals und in Schottland nur einmal, vielleicht kann ich das daher nicht so gut vergleichen, aber so war das halt bei mir ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Februar 2012)

Das mit den Engländern hat man jajetzt auch wieder am WE gesehen. Haye vs. Chisora  

Mahlzeit!


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A-edlwtJksQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



^^


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2012)

Ahja falls es wen interessieren sollte: Die Schottländer planen, 2014 unabhängig von England zu werden und ihre Chancen stehen gar nicht mal so schlecht. Scheinbar ist die Englische Regierung grundsätzlich damit einverstanden, nur sind die Formalitäten wohl noch nicht so ganz korrekt. Ausserdem gibts halt auch Schotten, die das für nen Fehler halten. Aber sollte das tatsächlich 2014 passieren, werde ich definitiv in Schottland sein und Party machen, denn ne Unabhängigkeits-Party werden wir wohl alle hier in unserem Leben kein zweites Mal mehr erleben können!


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

haben die das nicht schon damals versucht und am ende wurde die hälfte von denen geköpft,aufgespiesst und ausgeweidet ?


----------



## Ogil (20. Februar 2012)

Das ist nicht so ganz korrekt. Fuer Ende 2014 ist ein Referendum geplant - und selbst wenn sich da die Mehrheit fuer eine Unabhaengigkeit entscheiden sollte, heisst das erstmal nur, dass Schottland mit dem UK Verhandlungen darueber startet.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vs7kix6_8Ks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Soviele MAKOs ^^Soooooviele *sabber*


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das ist nicht so ganz korrekt. Fuer Ende 2014 ist ein Referendum geplant - und selbst wenn sich da die Mehrheit fuer eine Unabhaengigkeit entscheiden sollte, heisst das erstmal nur, dass Schottland mit dem UK Verhandlungen darueber startet.


Hmm ok das hab ich dann wohl falsch verstanden, schade :S Aber naja, vielleicht erleben wirs ja doch noch mit bevor wir alt und grau sind


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Februar 2012)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen. dass London da zustimmt. Man muss sich ja nur mal das Säbelrasseln um die Falkland-Inseln anschauen, um zu verstehen, dass dort immer noch Empire-Denken vorherrscht.


----------



## Dominau (20. Februar 2012)

Moin moin Buffed 
Am Rosenmontag arbeiten zu müssen .. meeh :/


----------



## shadow24 (20. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> haben die das nicht schon damals versucht und am ende wurde die hälfte von denen geköpft,aufgespiesst und ausgeweidet ?




william wallace is incomming....


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Februar 2012)

Ich will mir bei Amazon was für 10 Euro bestellen, aber ich will die 20 vollkriegen, damit ich keinen Versand zahlen muss. Gibt es noch irgendwelche unentdeckten Spieleperlen für 10 Euro? ^^


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNUQ6rl16Fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://www.amazon.de...29748517&sr=8-3

_Company of Heroes: Anthology_ bietet Ihnen alle drei Spiele der berühmten "Company of Heroes"-Reihe auf einmal! Tauchen Sie ein in packende Schlachten vor dem Hintergrund des Zweiten Weltkriegs und bestimmen Sie das Schicksal Ihrer Kompanie.

 In der Grundversion des mehrfach ausgezeichneten Echtzeit-Strategiespiels _Company of Heroes_ beginnen Sie mit der Invasion in der Normandie und kämpfen sich in der Einzelspielerkampagne über den ganzen europäischen Kontinent. Die erste Erweiterung _Company of Heroes: Opposing Fronts_ bietet gleich zwei neue Streitmächte: die Elitetruppen der deutschen Panzerverbände und die British 2nd Army. Company of Heroes: Tales of Valor, die zweite Erweiterung der Serie, verfeinert das Spielprinzip durch das brandneue "Direkter Beschuss"-Feature und drei neue Episoden für den Einzelspielermodus. Durch "Direkter Beschuss" übernehmen Sie auf Wunsch noch gezielter die Kontrolle über den Feuerbereich und die Zielauswahl Ihrer Einheiten!

 Mit einem umfangreichen und ausgereiften Mehrspielermodus glänzen alle drei Titel.

 Die "Company of Heroes"-Reihe ist bekannt für ihre kinoreife Präsentation mit verblüffenden Grafikeffekten, eine hochentwickelte künstlichen Intelligenz, die sowohl Ihre eigenen als auch die Einheiten des Gegners zum Leben erweckt, und für eine exzellente Physik-Engine, durch die die Spielumgebung jederzeit absolut authentisch wirkt!

_Company of Heroes: Anthology_ ist die Gelegenheit, Ihre Spielesammlung um einen hochkarätigen Strategietitel zu vervollständigen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Februar 2012)

Echtzeit-Strategie langweilt mich.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

http://www.amazon.de/Jade-Empire-Special-Software-Pyramide/dp/B0012IP6SU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1329748899&sr=8-1

10 euro





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aHSp2J6A5EA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://www.amazon.de/Sega-Alpha-Protocol-uncut/dp/B002E1YUIG/ref=pd_sim_vg_2

4,99 euro





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Jo_tkSHA0g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://www.amazon.de/DTP-Venetica/dp/B0023ZJMPY/ref=pd_sim_vg_9

4,99 euro





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cPz0uaeGbDg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Februar 2012)

Danke, aber bisher noch nicht so wirklich was dabei. ^^ Stehe eher auf offene Rollenspiele. Aber bitte kein Gothic!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Februar 2012)

Hi.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Danke, aber bisher noch nicht so wirklich was dabei. ^^ Stehe eher auf offene Rollenspiele. Aber bitte kein Gothic!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.amazon.de/Fallout-Game-Year-Software-Pyramide/dp/B005VNV8FW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1329750812&sr=8-2

9,99 €


----------



## orkman (20. Februar 2012)

guten morgen (eher mittag) liebe leutz,
was fuern bloeder tag , nichts im tv , ich muss lernen und noch nen medizinischen fall bearbeiten ... auf facebook ist nicht viel los 
und morgen wieder an die uni fahren ;(


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

pro7 how i met you mother
kabel 1 two and a half men
n24 doku vom supertanker zur ölplattform


----------



## ZAM (20. Februar 2012)

Braucht der Thread hier eigentlich ein neues Topic? *g*


----------



## tear_jerker (20. Februar 2012)

phja, am besten gekochtes Schweinefleisch und mehr Sojasprossen


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

seit wann gibt es buffed in russland ?



tear_jerker schrieb:


> phja, am besten gekochtes Schweinefleisch und mehr Sojasprossen




die armen hunde in tear jerkers nachbarschaft ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Februar 2012)

Hey Brain, was wollen wir denn heute Abend machen?


----------



## orkman (20. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> pro7 how i met you mother
> kabel 1 two and a half men
> n24 doku vom supertanker zur ölplattform



1) mag ich nicht
2) kenn ich alle schon auswendig
3)gestern schon gesehen



@ sean : natuerlich LOL zocken und den noobs in den hintern treten ... danach vllt noch die weltherrschafft an uns reissen


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Februar 2012)

Dauerschleife ftw




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JPqFNQCXF9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Februar 2012)

Mist, ich kann hier nicht den vollen Namen von Titin posten und wow ist im Chat auch schon abgestürzt xD


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

@sean





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VT2uO1PEGuw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so hätte damals der schuluntericht sein müssen ^^


----------



## orkman (20. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @sean
> 
> 
> 
> ...



muesst ich mal meinem neuroprofessor zeigen


----------



## H2OTest (20. Februar 2012)

gnah -.- grad dummen Gema-Virus entfernt ...


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

olé


----------



## orkman (20. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> olé



wo ist der dazu passende stier ?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> wo ist der dazu passende stier ?



Scheiß auf Stier 
Karnevall <3


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> stier ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Verliebt ,ich glaub ich bin verliebt :s


----------



## orkman (20. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Stier
> Karnevall <3



vom karneval krieg ich net viel mit , ausser vllt im fernsehen ... bei uns war in der naehe gestern der umzug aber ich war woanders und da hab ich den umzug auch net mitbekommen weil meine familie frueher nach hause wollte ... und nu is bei uns karneval vorbei ausser vllt noch die ein oder andere fete aber sonst is ende im gelaende ...das zieht sich nicht solange hin wie bei euch in deutschland
ausserdem hat mir die fete von freitag gereicht ... abends um 9 raus und erst um 8 uhr morgens wieder nach hause


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> vom karneval krieg ich net viel mit



ich auch nicht


----------



## orkman (20. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich auch nicht



so betrunken ? oder doch nur verliebt ?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> so betrunken ? oder doch nur verliebt ?



Tequila ist bööööse D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2012)

Mien Jung, du sollst doch nicht soviel trinken...


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mien Jung, du sollst doch nicht soviel trinken...


----------



## orkman (20. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Tequila ist bööööse D



kann ich nicht sagen ... leider kann ich unmengen saufen ohne besoffen zu werden  ... am freitag haben wir die nacht durchgesoffen und ich bin der einzige der mich an alles erinnern kann und der nicht schwankte 

wurde 3 mal angemacht , was andere typen schahmlos ausgenuetzt haetten , doch ich als gentleman hab davon nicht profitiert weil die maedels blau waren .... die andern typen sind von maedchen zu maedchen gesprungen und haben mehr als profitiert ... dass der mensch seine wuerde so schnell verliert durch alkohol ist traurig in meinen augen

nach dem abend waren alle so drauf (ausser mir) :  (gleicher gesichtsausdruck)


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Ich kann das nie unterscheiden 
Samstag hatte ich was mit einer aber I can't tell if I was drunk or she drunk 
also wir beide waren blau aber ich weiß nicht wer wen ausgenutzt hat


----------



## orkman (20. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich kann das nie unterscheiden
> Samstag hatte ich was mit einer aber I can't tell if I was drunk or she drunk
> also wir beide waren blau aber ich weiß nicht wer wen ausgenutzt hat



das is eben das problem ... ich weiss immer dass ich NICHT betrunken bin , und verlier daher meine Hemmungen nicht , wenn man das so sagen darf ... andere typen grabschen die maedchen einfach an und die tun nix , sogar wenn die nicht viel getrunken haben ... wuerde der gleiche typ das aber ausserhalb der party an nem anderen tag machen , wuerde das maedel ihm eine klatschen .... ich versteh die welt daher nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2012)

Solche Frauen sind es dann aber auch meist nicht wert. Die schlüpfen mit jedem in die Kiste, dass macht dann ja keinen Sinn. Wenn man aber auf sowas aus ist, naja..


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> das is eben das problem ... ich weiss immer dass ich NICHT betrunken bin , und verlier daher meine Hemmungen nicht , wenn man das so sagen darf ... andere typen grabschen die maedchen einfach an und die tun nix , sogar wenn die nicht viel getrunken haben ... wuerde der gleiche typ das aber ausserhalb der party an nem anderen tag machen , wuerde das maedel ihm eine klatschen .... ich versteh die welt daher nicht



lolwut ? 
Doesn't matter had sex ?


----------



## orkman (20. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Solche Frauen sind es dann aber auch meist nicht wert. Die schlüpfen mit jedem in die Kiste, dass macht dann ja keinen Sinn. Wenn man aber auf sowas aus ist, naja..



hmm keine ahnung , an dem abend wuerden sie sicher mit jedem in die kiste steigen , aber auch noch danach in der beziehung ? und hey ... die meisten typen wuerden sich die chance nicht entgehen lassen ... ich jedoch bin darin ein gentleman und will die situation nicht ausnutzen auch wenn das maedchen es sogar will 

olli ich versteh den post net ... lolwut ? und der rest... wie soll ich das mit dem zitat in verbindung bringen ?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

trololo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm keine ahnung , an dem abend wuerden sie sicher mit jedem in die kiste steigen , aber auch noch danach in der beziehung ? und hey ... die meisten typen wuerden sich die chance nicht entgehen lassen ... ich jedoch bin darin ein gentleman und will die situation nicht ausnutzen auch wenn das maedchen es sogar will



So ist das auch richtig. WENN man mal wat nettes kennen lernt ist ja auch nix dabei, aber bei den Weibern, wo man quasi schon die Typen Schlange stehen sieht... Meh.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XL6w-vGfMy8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (20. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> trololo


du meisnt wohl :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6xsDdIByh8A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

HALT STOPP 
alles bleibt genau so wie ich das gesagt habe


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

gerade kabel 1 - achtung kontrolle - schnapsleichen im karneval einsatz des deutschen roten kreuzes ^^


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gerade kabel 1 - achtung kontrolle - schnapsleichen im karneval einsatz des deutschen roten kreuzes ^^



Ich hasse jugendliche die zuviel trinken -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hasse jugendliche die zuviel trinken -.-


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (20. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hasse jugendliche die zuviel trinken -.-



dann bist du wohl kein jugendlicher mehr mit deinem tequila ... oder du hasst dich selbst


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> dann bist du wohl kein jugendlicher mehr mit deinem tequila ... oder du hasst dich selbst



Fragen wir Galileo ÄH ÄH ÄH 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8gaQqrUUWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2012)

OLLI IST MINDERJÄHRIG


----------



## Kamsi (20. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Fragen wir Galileo ÄH ÄH ÄH







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oZnavGG7HzM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. Februar 2012)

Hmm, Fallout 3 würd mich wirklich interessieren, aber wenn das genauso zerschnitten ist wie New Vegas, muss ich mir das echt überlegen.

BTW:


*Nach einem Karnevalsumzug in Rastatt ereignete sich am Bahnhof ein Unfall, bei dem ein Mensch schwere Verbrennungen erlitt. Gegen 17.15 Uhr löste sich nach Polizeiangaben ein Narr aus einer Karnevalsgruppe und stieg vermutlich aus Übermut auf einen abgestellten Kesselwagen. Beim Herunterwinken entstand jedoch ein Lichtbogen, durch den die Person Feuer fing und brennend vom Kesselwagen stürzte.*

Manche Leute...


----------



## orkman (20. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> OLLI IST MINDERJÄHRIG



in dem video sieht er aber nicht so aus ... er pinkelt doch da in den see und fuettert die enten  ... dass er gerne kleider anzieht schockiert mich doch ein bissl


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> in dem video sieht er aber nicht so aus ... er pinkelt doch da in den see und fuettert die enten  ... dass er gerne kleider anzieht schockiert mich doch ein bissl



KARNEVALL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## orkman (20. Februar 2012)

hmm gerade auf rtl2 in den narichten ... wieder ein EHEC toter ... ein 6 jaehriges maedchen (sophie)


----------



## Olliruh (20. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm gerade auf rtl2 in den narichten ... wieder ein EHEC toter ... ein 6 jaehriges maedchen (sophie)



EHEC


----------



## Lakor (21. Februar 2012)

Ich will auch mal guten Morgen sagen, 
da schlafen bei mir grade nicht so der Fall ist, lass ich euch einfach meine Nachricht hier, schließlich müsst ihr sie ja lesen und nicht ich xDDDDD


----------



## Zonalar (21. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen, denke ich.
Karnevall is nix für mich, wann war das schon wieder? Gestern?


----------



## Minatrix (21. Februar 2012)

Morgen... ob gut weiß ich noch nicht 

Ja unter anderem gestern... Ich bin auch so ein Spielverderber der Karneval irgendwie merkwürdig findet.

*Kaffe hinstell*


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Februar 2012)

Morgähn....*Kaffe schnapp*

Karneval kann man glaub ich nur gut finden, wennmaniwo im Rheinland aufgewachsne ist ...oO
Bei uns in Norddeutschland find ichs nur peinlich und maximal für den Kindergarten zu gebrauchen


----------



## Minatrix (21. Februar 2012)

^^ Ich bin im Reihnland aufgewachsen... Und gerade für den Kindergarten find ichs... nicht geeignet  Allein die Musik die mir von den Wagen entgegenschallt... *grusel*
Ich freu mich ja immer für andere wenn sie da riesen Spaß haben und die Kostüme find ich auch toll aber mit Kindern braucht man sich so einen Zug, zumindest in meiner Heimatstadt, nicht anzutun.


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Februar 2012)

Ich meinte auch weniger die Umzüge, die findet man hier oben ja auch gar nicht. Ausser vielleicht bei irgendwelchen 10 mann-Karnevalsvereinen  Und das ist wirklich skuriel^^

Ich meinte jetzt eher diese Verkleiden...


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2012)

Morgöööön

Wie habt Ihr das eigentlich geschafft, dass der Thread hier auf 21 Uhr erweitert wurde?


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Februar 2012)

ZAM hatt Mitleid mit uns ....


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2012)

:O Na wenn das so ist!

Hoch soll er leben:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kEjz_MoOBJU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Februar 2012)

hm, persönliche story in guild wars 2 - erinnert mich an star wars the old republic wo jede klasse auch seine eigene story hat ^^


----------



## Minatrix (21. Februar 2012)

Nicht das ich nicht ein großer GW Fan wäre aber... im Artikel wurde davon gesprochen das es keinen MMO Mief gibt... ich frag mich wie das gemeint ist...


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2012)

Also für mich sieht GW2 derzeit genial aus, es gibt Keep schlachten auf die ich mich freue. Das Pve scheint zumindest auch spanned zu sein, mal gucken wies dann im Endeffekt aussieht. Weil bis fand ich bei keinem MMO die Level Phase super toll, wollte immer nur max. Level werden und dann denn Endconcent spielen. Das einzige wsas mich noch stört wo ich irgendwo noch keine klare Antwort gefunden habe kann man mit seinem Pve Char auch de PvP beitreten oder ist das wie bei GW2 das man 2 Chars hat einen für PVE einen für PVP weil das wäre für mcih ein großer Minuspunkt.


----------



## Minatrix (21. Februar 2012)

Tonygt... Ich hab glaub ich nur die Hälfte verstanden von deinem Post 
Ich hab in GW1 auch mit meinem PvE Char PvP betrieben^^ Nur umgekehrt gehts halt nicht, sprich, wenn man sich einen PvP Chara gemacht hat kann man mit dem nicht ins PvE. PvE ist in GW1 schon sehr nützlich weil man sich ja die Skills freischalten kann, alternativ müsste man die eben kaufen, find ich sehr praktisch so gelöst, so werden die reinen PvPler nicht gezwungen PvE zu spielen.


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2012)

Morgen allerseits.

Soweit ich das verstanden habe, gibts keine Beschränkungen, dass man mit einem bestimmten Char nur eine bestimmte Art von Gameplay betreiben kann... man kann mit jedem PVE und PVP betreiben, wäre ja auch merkwürdig wenn nicht.

Hab mir die Videos von buffed heut morgen angeschaut und für mich sah das nicht so aus, dass man sich 2 Charakter erstellen muss für PVP und PVE.


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Tonygt... Ich hab glaub ich nur die Hälfte verstanden von deinem Post
> Ich hab in GW1 auch mit meinem PvE Char PvP betrieben^^ Nur umgekehrt gehts halt nicht, sprich, wenn man sich einen PvP Chara gemacht hat kann man mit dem nicht ins PvE. PvE ist in GW1 schon sehr nützlich weil man sich ja die Skills freischalten kann, alternativ müsste man die eben kaufen, find ich sehr praktisch so gelöst, so werden die reinen PvPler nicht gezwungen PvE zu spielen.



Hmm sry merke grad selber das ich da ziemlichen Müll zusammengeschrieben habe, man sollte halt nicht direkt nachm aufstehen Posts verfassen 
Worauf ich eigentlich hinausswollte war das GW2 ja behauptet, dass sie super coole Quest Events haben und man ganz tolle Storys beim Leveln erlebt. Ich bei sowas aber im skeptisch bin, da egal ob es jetzt WoW, Aion oder Aoc gespielt habe nie viel spaß am Level hatte, ich wollte immer nur das Maximale Level möglichst schnell erreichen, um dann Endcontent zu spielen. Irgendwelche lustigen Quests mit coolen Design, wie es sie ja in WoW ab Wotlk gab, fand ich eher nervig als Unterhaltsam und ich halt noch etwas skeptisch bin ob die Quests bei GW2 sie indiesem Punkt wirklich so unterscheiden oder obs halt auf ein bisschen Story mit Bösen Gegner am Ende hinausläuft.


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Februar 2012)

GW 2 ist meiner Meinung nach total overhyped. Wie viele der Fans haben denn Teil 1 gespielt? Auch wenn sich GW 2 sicherlich anders spielen wird, wird es von der Spieltiefe her niemals an WoW, AoC, SWTOR usw. rankommen. Wer nur ein schnelles MMO sucht, wird vielleicht glücklich. Aber wer ein RPG sucht, sollte wegbleiben.


----------



## Minatrix (21. Februar 2012)

^^ aha... und das weißt du weil...?

Overhyped kann sein aber das ist derzeit jedes Spiel  Aber warum soll es nicht an die Spieltiefe von anderen MMOs rankommen?


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Februar 2012)

Das weiß ich, weil ich GW 2 verfolge und auch GW 1 immer wieder gespielt habe.


----------



## Minatrix (21. Februar 2012)

Hm, ok anders formuliert  Wodurch wird GW2 den seichter als zb SWTOR?
Ich habe GW1 auch lange gespielt und verfolge GW2 auch schon eine ganze Weile, allerdings finde ich Videos und selber spielen sind immer zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Februar 2012)

jedes mmo findet seinen spielerkern - swtor ist halt anders weil scifi setting wogegen guildwars 2 mal wieder fantasy hat ^^


----------



## Ogil (21. Februar 2012)

Na weil es doch bei GW1 keine Itemspirale gab! Und man konnte nicht springen! Eindeutig kein RPG!

Was natuerlich nicht heisst, dass GW2 nicht overhyped ist. Wie jedes "groessere" MMO.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Hm, ok anders formuliert  Wodurch wird GW2 den seichter als zb SWTOR?
> Ich habe GW1 auch lange gespielt und verfolge GW2 auch schon eine ganze Weile, allerdings finde ich Videos und selber spielen sind immer zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe.



Ich würde  beide Spiele nicht vergleichen. Und jetzt schon von nem übertriebenen Hype zu reden ist lächerlich. Den hat schließlich jedes WoW-Killer-MMO gehabt (besonders hier auf Buffed, was aber auch verständlich ist). 

Für MICH wird Guild Wars 2 sowieso den Vorteil gegenüber TOR haben, weil ICH!! letzteres wirklich schlecht fand.


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> GW 2 ist meiner Meinung nach total overhyped. Wie viele der Fans haben denn Teil 1 gespielt? Auch wenn sich GW 2 sicherlich anders spielen wird, wird es von der Spieltiefe her niemals an WoW, AoC, SWTOR usw. rankommen. Wer nur ein schnelles MMO sucht, wird vielleicht glücklich. Aber wer ein RPG sucht, sollte wegbleiben.



Hmm, das ist merkwürdig, weil ich gerade den Eindruck hatte, dass der RPG Faktor in GW2 groß geschrieben wird.
Für jeden erstellten Charakter eine eigene Storyline und viele Dialoge und Anpassungsmöglichkeiten des Charakters sprechen doch eigentlich dafür...


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> GW 2 ist meiner Meinung nach total overhyped. Wie viele der Fans haben denn Teil 1 gespielt? Auch wenn sich GW 2 sicherlich anders spielen wird, wird es von der Spieltiefe her niemals an WoW, AoC, SWTOR usw. rankommen. Wer nur ein schnelles MMO sucht, wird vielleicht glücklich. Aber wer ein RPG sucht, sollte wegbleiben.



Spieltife von WoW is klar ne, wenn man den derzeitigen Stand von WoW anguckt, dürfte man sogesehen WoW nicht mal mehr als vergleich, zu anderen MMOs ranziehen. WoW hatte seine Zeit, war ein gutes MMo aber die Zeiten sind vorbei. Wow ist meiner Meinung nach tot, da braucht es keine Killer, GW2 wird ein neues MMO indem ich einiges an Potential sehe. Ob es Massentauglich ist wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Soladra (21. Februar 2012)

moin moin


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Spieltife von WoW is klar ne, wenn man den derzeitigen Stand von WoW anguckt, dürfte man sogesehen WoW nicht mal mehr als vergleich, zu anderen MMOs ranziehen. WoW hatte seine Zeit, war ein gutes MMo aber die Zeiten sind vorbei. Wow ist meiner Meinung nach tot, da braucht es keine Killer, GW2 wird ein neues MMO indem ich einiges an Potential sehe. Ob es Massentauglich ist wird sich zeigen.



Seh ich ähnlich.
WoW hat seinen Reiz eigentlich längst verloren.
Mit MOP könnte da nochmal ein neuer Schub kommen, aber es fehlen natürlich weiterhin Neuerungen wie sie bei GW2 dabei sind...


----------



## orkman (21. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Seh ich ähnlich.
> WoW hat seinen Reiz eigentlich längst verloren.
> Mit MOP könnte da nochmal ein neuer Schub kommen, aber es fehlen natürlich weiterhin Neuerungen wie sie bei GW2 dabei sind...



oh gott ...danke , es gibt doch noch leute mit hirn


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Februar 2012)

Kennt eigentlich jemand etwas ähnliches wie Soundcloud?


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Kennt eigentlich jemand etwas ähnliches wie Soundcloud?



Was macht Soundcloud ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> oh gott ...danke , es gibt doch noch leute mit hirn



Ah, cool, ich hab offenbar kein Hirn.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Was macht Soundcloud ?



Es ist mehr oder weniger eine Datenbank, wo... eh... Künstler musikalischer Art... ihre Werke hochladen können...



@Ceiwyn: Das wurde schon von ActivisionBlizzard gepfändet...


----------



## Minatrix (22. Februar 2012)

Das ist ja cool  Aber warum suchst du eine alternative? Soundcloud sieht doch gut aus?


----------



## Manaori (22. Februar 2012)

Nur weil mir WoW noch Spaß macht, habe ich kein Hirn? :O Verdammt, ich wusste doch, mir fehlt was... 

Guten Morgen allerseits!


----------



## Minatrix (22. Februar 2012)

Mahlzeit...

Naja, diese Erkenntnis schloss man ja aus einem Satz der negativ aufgenommen worden ist, aber nicht unbedingt so gemeint war  Den eigentlich attestierte man nur jemandem das er Hirn besitzt, nicht das jemand anderem was fehlt... *die Erbsen nach dem zählen wieder einpack*


----------



## Soladra (22. Februar 2012)

mooin moin

Whoooho, pointnclick- Fieber


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Februar 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Mahlzeit...
> 
> Naja, diese Erkenntnis schloss man ja aus einem Satz der negativ aufgenommen worden ist, aber nicht unbedingt so gemeint war  Den eigentlich attestierte man nur jemandem das er Hirn besitzt, nicht das jemand anderem was fehlt... *die Erbsen nach dem zählen wieder einpack*



Ahja. Ist es nicht eher, dass man sich bei Gehirn, als elementarem Grundbaustein des Körpers, sparen kann, zu erwähnen, dass man eines besitzt, außer man möchte darauf anspielen, dass anderen eben jenes zu fehlen scheint?


----------



## Manaori (22. Februar 2012)

So viel Haarspalterei.... ich glaub ich brauch n Kaffee. o.O 

Wieso können wir uns nicht drauf einigen, dass wir alle Hirn haben, oder nicht haben? M ir ist beides recht


----------



## Soladra (22. Februar 2012)

Braains o.o


----------



## Minatrix (22. Februar 2012)

^^ Ja nun, natürlich gebe ich dir in sofern Recht als das man in diesen Satz einen persönlichen Bezug zu deiner Person sehen _kann_, muss man aber nicht. 
Mal ernsthaft, die Sonne scheint, die Vöglein zwitschern, nimms mit Humor und fühl dich nicht gleich angesprochen wenn jemand versucht Konov ein Kompliment zu machen. Deine Aussage bezüglich der Spieltiefe ist ja nun auch nicht gerade so geschrieben das sie auf Harmonie abzielt... Ganz zu schweigen von den ehr patzig und bockig wirkenden Ein-Satz-Posts...

Wär übrigens nett wenn du mir meine Frage beantworten würdest, gerne auch per PN damit wir hier nicht wieder unnötige Geschmacksdiskussionen lostretten 

LG Mina


----------



## Manaori (22. Februar 2012)

*bereut, dass sie was gesagt hat* 
Und das am frühen Morgen! :S


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2012)

Manaori, da Du ja scheinbar kein Hirn hast (hast Du ja selbst gesagt  ), hab ich hier ne kleine Auswahl zusammengestellt, aus der Du Dir eins aussuchen kannst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Februar 2012)

Bin gespannt was Activsion/Blizzard im März ankündigt ^^

den 10 Jahrespass wo du jeden wow patch umsonst bekommst

Das jahrespass besitzer nur d3 lite bekommen und es auf diablo 3 full für 30 updaten müssen 

so wie es aussieht kommt panderia erst wieder jahresende


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2012)

Morgen Mädels


----------



## Minatrix (22. Februar 2012)

Nagut dann pack ich meine gute-Laune basierte Haarspaltereien wieder ein...


----------



## Manaori (22. Februar 2012)

Öhm... darf ich die alle nehmen? *strahl* Wobei das weibliche kann man ja in die Tonne kloppen *hust*


----------



## Zonalar (22. Februar 2012)

"Ich bin wach, ich bin wach!"
-Menschlicher Arbeiter, Warcraft III

Warcraft III hat die besten Sprüche für ihre Einheiten


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2012)

Minatrix schrieb:


> Das ist ja cool  Aber warum suchst du eine alternative? Soundcloud sieht doch gut aus?



Weniger Alternative als schlicht und ergreifend MEHR^^


Aber ich muss auch sagen bei Soundcloud gefällt mir die Suchfunktion nicht so wirklich... die ist... chaotisch... zu wenig zum Einstellen und spezifizieren ^^


----------



## Minatrix (22. Februar 2012)

Ah ok, ich bin da nicht angemeldet und hab nur kurz geguckt was das überhaupt ist  Ich hab mal einen "Soundtrack" gemacht und mir mühsam jede menge Samples von zb. knatschenden Türen oder Regen und so raussuchen müssen, SoundCloud macht den Eindruck als würde man da genau sowas auch finden...?


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2012)

Kann sein, nach sowas hab ich bisher nicht gesucht ^^


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2012)

Ui ich hab grad zum Fenster rausgeschaut und es fuhren sicher 10 Transportwagen mit aufgeladenen Dixie-Klos an mir vorbei. Da ist wohl irgendwo ein Klo-Notfall ausgebrochen :O


----------



## Manaori (22. Februar 2012)

:O Wer war's?! Gebt es zu, wir sehen euch!


----------



## Soladra (22. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> "Ich bin wach, ich bin wach!"
> -Menschlicher Arbeiter, Warcraft III
> 
> Warcraft III hat die besten Sprüche für ihre Einheiten



Für die Einheiten mag sein, aber die Sprüche aus den Alicegames find ich besser.


----------



## tonygt (22. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Es ist mehr oder weniger eine Datenbank, wo... eh... Künstler musikalischer Art... ihre Werke hochladen können...
> 
> 
> 
> @Ceiwyn: Das wurde schon von ActivisionBlizzard gepfändet...



Würde dir Pandora oder Grooveshark empfehlen, zwar beide dank Gema in Deutschland gesperrt aber realtiv simpel mit einem Proxy zu umgehen.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn was fürn spiel haste dir den bei amazon geholt ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Würde dir Pandora oder Grooveshark empfehlen, zwar beide dank Gema in Deutschland gesperrt aber realtiv simpel mit einem Proxy zu umgehen.



Gehen die nicht mehr in Richtung "Kommerzielle Populär Musik"?


----------



## tonygt (22. Februar 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Gehen die nicht mehr in Richtung "Kommerzielle Populär Musik"?



Ich hab bis jetzt alles gefunden was ich gesucht habe, auch wenns eine noch so unbekannte Metal Band war.
Kannst dir ja mal meine Playlists anschauen Profil


----------



## Soladra (22. Februar 2012)

sacht mal, wurde grooveshark nicht gelöscht?


----------



## tonygt (22. Februar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> sacht mal, wurde grooveshark nicht gelöscht?



Nein nur in Deutschland gesperrt. ABer wie schon erwähnt mit nem Proxy kommt man ohne Probleme drauf ich hör da den ganzen Tag Musik.


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2012)

Gibts eigentlich ne Möglichkeit, nen Thread zu ignorieren? Hier hats immermal wieder 2-3 Threads, die mich kein Bisschen interessieren, aber immer zuoberst stehn wenn jemand nen Beitrag verfasst hat.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Februar 2012)

Also wie man Threads ignoriert, weiß ich nicht, ich kenn's nur mit Foren.


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gibts eigentlich ne Möglichkeit, nen Thread zu ignorieren? Hier hats immermal wieder 2-3 Threads, die mich kein Bisschen interessieren, aber immer zuoberst stehn wenn jemand nen Beitrag verfasst hat.



Ignorieren geht nicht aber kannst dir die abbonnieren, die dich interessieren.
Und dann nur die einblenden lassen, die du abbonniert hast. Ist aber vielleicht etwas aufwendig. ^^


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2012)

Puh dann würd man aber keine neuen mehr sehn, das bringts also auch nicht wirklich ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Ceiwyn was fürn spiel haste dir den bei amazon geholt ?



Noch keins, hab mir Jade Empire mal genauer angeguckt, aber die Klassen gefallen mir nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2012)

Moinsen.
Also die "Kindersicherung" auf dem Pc hier ist ja echt einfach zu umgehen (Konnte meine E-Mails nicht abrufen weil er hotmail für ne Pornoseite hält)
Einfach Firefox auf nen Stick gezogen und weg war das Problem.
Versteh auch nich warum wir ne Kindersicherung auf dem Scheiss ding haben.
Hallo? Bei uns sind nur 16-18 Jährige.


----------



## Deanne (22. Februar 2012)

Ahhhhh, ich hab gleich eine Verabredung und hab mir vor lauter Nervösität meinen heißen Kaffee über den Oberschenkel gekippt. -___________-


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ahhhhh, ich hab gleich eine Verabredung und hab mir vor lauter Nervösität meinen heißen Kaffee über den Oberschenkel gekippt. -___________-



Am besten genau so zum Date gehen und die Geschichte bringen.
Natürlicher gehts nicht mehr. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ahhhhh, ich hab gleich eine Verabredung und hab mir vor lauter Nervösität meinen heißen Kaffee über den Oberschenkel gekippt. -___________-



Das kann nur ein heißes Date werden *badum tsssss*


----------



## Kamsi (22. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ahhhhh, ich hab gleich eine Verabredung und hab mir vor lauter Nervösität meinen heißen Kaffee über den Oberschenkel gekippt. -___________-



gute besserung und viel erfolg 

und kannst ja dem date von erzählen vieleicht appelierst du an sein beschützer instinkt oder so


----------



## Noxiel (22. Februar 2012)

Mei mei mei, CoC ist richtig gut geworden.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

"Weißt du was Olli ich geh jetzt duschen und dann rufst du mich um 20 Uhr an! Keine Widerrede !"
Oh ja solche Sms lieb ich ,weil ich sooo gerne telefoniere -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> "Weißt du was Olli ich geh jetzt duschen und dann rufst du mich um 20 Uhr an! Keine Widerrede !"
> Oh ja solche Sms lieb ich ,weil ich sooo gerne telefoniere -.-



Ohhh Bubu Ollilein bekommt zu viel Aufmerksamkeit bubuuuuuu...


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ohhh Bubu Ollilein bekommt zu viel Aufmerksamkeit bubuuuuuu...



Nein ,ich hasse es generell zu telefonieren.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ohhh Bubu Ollilein bekommt zu viel Aufmerksamkeit bubuuuuuu...



Er ist halt so schüchtern.


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein ,ich hasse es generell zu telefonieren.


gib mal pls deine nummer ... dann rufen wir jetzt abwechselnd bei dir an 

mich stoert eher der befehlston in der sms ... egal ob es mutter, freundin oder gott persoehnlich waere


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> gib mal pls deine nummer ... dann rufen wir jetzt abwechselnd bei dir an



Nen Kumpel hat sie vor'nem Monat oder so auf 4chan gepostet -.-


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nen Kumpel hat sie vor'nem Monat oder so auf 4chan gepostet -.-



dann kannst du sie ja auch hier posten 

feiner kumpel haste da ... aber ich hab im moment nen besseren  der typ macht ne freundin an obwohl er weiss dass ich sie lieb ... kommt mir dann mit oh ich mach nix , bro code ehrenwort ... und am letzten freitag auf ner party hat er mich die ganze zeit angepoebelt , wobei ich ihm gerne ohne weiteres die fresse poliert haette , aber hey , ich weiss mich wenigstens noch zu benehmen  
jetzt versucht er das ganze wieder ins reine zu ruecken ... hohle nuss


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2012)

Er hat den Namen gesagt! Schnell weg hier, bevor die Mods kommen! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LvkT4GfCgAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> dann kannst du sie ja auch hier posten
> 
> feiner kumpel haste da ... aber ich hab im moment nen besseren  der typ macht ne freundin an obwohl er weiss dass ich sie lieb ... kommt mir dann mit oh ich mach nix , bro code ehrenwort ... und am letzten freitag auf ner party hat er mich die ganze zeit angepoebelt , wobei ich ihm gerne ohne weiteres die fresse poliert haette , aber hey , ich weiss mich wenigstens noch zu benehmen
> jetzt versucht er das ganze wieder ins reine zu ruecken ... hohle nuss



Mein Kumpel ist letztens ne Woche oder so nach Holland gefahren weil er keine Lust hatte mit seiner Freundin schluss zu machen


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein Kumpel ist letztens ne Woche oder so nach Holland gefahren weil er keine Lust hatte mit seiner Freundin schluss zu machen



lol made my day  wie geil ist das denn, und er ist jetzt noch mit ihr zusammen oder hat er von da aus dann einfach schlicht ne sms an die freundin geschickt? ... wie geil ... gerade deswegen sogar das land verlassen


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> lol made my day  wie geil ist das denn, und er ist jetzt noch mit ihr zusammen oder hat er von da aus dann einfach schlicht ne sms an die freundin geschickt? ... wie geil ... gerade deswegen sogar das land verlassen



Nein er hat sich einfach aufgehört bei ihr zu melden. Und dann hat sie ihm irgendwie ne SMS geschrieben von wegen "Ich mach Schluss" und dann ist er wieder gekommen


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein er hat sich einfach aufgehört bei ihr zu melden. Und dann hat sie ihm irgendwie ne SMS geschrieben von wegen "Ich mach Schluss" und dann ist er wieder gekommen



lol ? wieso zieht er dann wieder den schwanz ein ? komische beziehung ... oder hat er doch "angst" vorm allein sein


----------



## Olliruh (22. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> lol ? wieso zieht er dann wieder den schwanz ein ? komische beziehung ... oder hat er doch "angst" vorm allein sein



Er hatte einfach kein Bock auf Schluss machen weil seine Ex ist ziemlich psycho.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2012)

Dann hat *den Schwanz einziehen* noch eine ganz andere Bedeutung, if ya know what I mean... o


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Er hatte einfach kein Bock auf Schluss machen weil seine Ex ist ziemlich psycho.



naja so wie er darauf reagiert klingt das auch net normal ^^
will er jetzt mit der psycho zusammenbleiben nur weil er befuerchtet den blutenden kopf eines toten hahns vor seiner tuer zu finden , oder sogar nen pferdekopf im bett ? und wenn die psycho dann schon sagt dass sie auch net mehr will ergreift man doch die chance


----------



## orkman (22. Februar 2012)

geniales lied btw:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uMGjN8-9IG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (23. Februar 2012)

Morgöööön!

Schonmal ne Anfrage gemacht in der Erwartung ne Absage zu bekommen, um sich dann seine Meinung zu bestätigen und dann gabs ne Zusage? Verwirrende Sachen gibts ^^ Sowas zerstört Illusionen... aber wenigstens im positiven Sinn


----------



## Landray (23. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Morgöööön!
> 
> Schonmal ne Anfrage gemacht in der Erwartung ne Absage zu bekommen, um sich dann seine Meinung zu bestätigen und dann gabs ne Zusage? Verwirrende Sachen gibts ^^ Sowas zerstört Illusionen... aber wenigstens im positiven Sinn



Mir fällt grad nichts ein, aber ich sach ma: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2012)

Margen =) Les mir gerade den "Warum?"-Thread durch. Junge junge, dort wird ja ordendlich in die Tasten gehauen 
Werd auch bald meinen Senf abgeben, sobald ich ans Ende des Threads angekommen bin.


----------



## Klein-Maha (23. Februar 2012)

Morgääääähnnnn *hand vorn Mund halt*
So interessant? Dann muss ich auch mal rüberhuschen... *Kaffee und Kekse hinstell*


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2012)

Ach, und @Davatar.
Genialer Beitrag von dir auf Seite 2 vom "Warum"-Thread! Was tust du beruflich? Haste studiert? Bist du ein Zauberer?


----------



## Manaori (23. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen allerseits! =D

*benji zustimm*


----------



## Soladra (23. Februar 2012)

moin moin

*träller*


----------



## Davatar (23. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach, und @Davatar.
> Genialer Beitrag von dir auf Seite 2 vom "Warum"-Thread! Was tust du beruflich? Haste studiert? Bist du ein Zauberer?


Ich war mal Zauberer in nem Browserspiel, zählt das auch? 

Bin IT-Fritze, Software-Entwickler genauer gesagt. Aber im Moment bin ich dran, mich Richtung Projektmanagement zu bewegen, sprich weg von der Entwicklung, hin zum Business-Analyst (der, der schaut was es braucht um ein Projekt durchführen zu können und wie mans umsetzen kann) und Projektleiter. Und ja studiert hab ich auch, kannst ja mal raten, was ^^
Aber so der typische Software-Entwickler bin ich also nicht wenn Du das jetzt denkst. Alleine dass ich neben dem Studium als Barkeeper gearbeitet hab war bei uns dann doch recht unüblich


----------



## Manaori (23. Februar 2012)

Barkeeper? Ow... dann hab ich gleich ne Frage. Ich hab da mal von nem Cocktail namens "Anabelle" oder so gehört. Kennst du den? Was'n da drin? XD


----------



## Davatar (23. Februar 2012)

Puh es gibt gefühlte fünf Millionen Cocktails und heute kann ich mich vielleicht noch an zehn erinnern oder so ^^
Aber wenn Du ein Smartphone hast, es gibt unzählige kostenlose Cocktail-Apps die man runterladen kann, beispielsweise "drinks" auf dem iPhone, die hab ich. Die hat ne nette kleine Auswahl der wichtigsten Cocktails. Ansonsten gabs mal noch ne gute Homepage mit Rezepten, muss mal schauen ob ich die noch finde.

Edit: Also wenn Du Englisch kannst ist die hier nicht schlecht: Ales'x Cocktail Recipes Da kannst Du entweder die alphabetische Liste durchgehn oder oben die Zutaten eingeben und schauen was dabei rauskommt. Ich hatte mal noch sowas in Deutsch aber das find ich grad nicht.

Was Du aber noch wissen musst: Rezepte <> Rezept, will heissen obwohl wir bein uns hier mehr oder weniger überall die gleichen Rezepte der Standard-Cocktails haben, muss das nicht heissen, dass alle Rezepte, die Du im Netz findest gleich sind. Einfaches Beispiel:
Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass in nen Long Island Ice Tea einfach noch ein kleiner Schuss Orangensaft für Farbe und Geschmack reingehört, das wirst Du so in den Standardrezepten aber eher selten finden. Ein guter Barkeeper (sei es nun beruflich oder einfach ein Hobby) mixt die Drinks so, wie er das Gefühl hat, dass sie am besten schmecken. Rezepte sind eher Anleitungen wie mans machen kann, was Du dann draus machst, bleibt Dir überlassen. Ein Bisschen Kreativität hier und da und der langewilige Cocktail schmeckt plötzlich viel besser. Ausprobieren ist angesagt


----------



## Manaori (23. Februar 2012)

Ah okay *g* Smartphone kommt erst nächste Woche mit dem ersten Gehalt  Mein altes funktioniert nicht mehr... österreich-Deutschland verbindung un dso >.<


----------



## Davatar (23. Februar 2012)

Ahja hab die deutsche Seite wieder gefunden: cocktaildatenbank.de


----------



## Manaori (23. Februar 2012)

Oooh danke schön  Dann weiß ich ja, wie ich mein erstes freies WE feiern werde XD


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2012)

Ich fühle mich plötzlich, als bin ich wieder auf der hellen Seite des Internetz  Angeregte Diskussionen, freundschaftlich Tipps, Komplimente und Support. Ja so lob ich mir das.


----------



## Manaori (23. Februar 2012)

*g* Warte nur - bald sind wir wieder am Abgrund inklusive Flamewar, Trolling und HAAAATE. *hust* Das macht der Halbschlaf in dem die meisten sich befinden, ganz bestimmt!


----------



## Davatar (23. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich plötzlich, als bin ich wieder auf der hellen Seite des Internetz  Angeregte Diskussionen, freundschaftlich Tipps, Komplimente und Support. Ja so lob ich mir das.


Dazu sag ich nur:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cookies, omnomnomnomnom!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (23. Februar 2012)

Mh... come to the white side, we have milk? XD 
Und wenn wir grau nehmen, haben wir beides. Ich liebe es, Neutral zu sein.

Apropos.. ich glaub ich geh mal n Kaffee trinken...


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich plötzlich, als bin ich wieder auf der hellen Seite des Internetz  Angeregte Diskussionen, freundschaftlich Tipps, Komplimente und Support. Ja so lob ich mir das.


Egal was für Zeug du nimmst... entweder nehme viel viel mehr davon oder lass es ganz bleiben...


----------



## Konov (23. Februar 2012)

Morgäään 

Mir kommt gleich das Frühstück wieder hoch, wenn ich Merkel bei ihrer Rede zum Staatsakt zum Gedenken an Neonazi-Opfer sehe... 

Wieso redet sie nur immer so geschwollen...


----------



## Manaori (23. Februar 2012)

Ich weiß schon, warum ich sows nicht gucke :S

*eimer spend*


----------



## Konov (23. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon, warum ich sows nicht gucke :S
> 
> *eimer spend*



Dazu die melancholische Orchestermusik... also ich find aufgesetzter könnte so eine Trauerfeier nicht sein.
Das kauf der ollen Merkel doch keiner ab.


----------



## Manaori (23. Februar 2012)

Ich finde Trauerfeiern in den meisten Fällen, also wenn sie im Fernsehen ausgetragen werden, irgendwie übertrieben. Man will toll ergreifend sein und übertreibts maßlos und... ich weiß nciht. *nuschel*


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2012)

Hab gestern nen Obdachlosen bei uns in der nähe n'paar Münzen gespendet. War alles, was ich grade bei mir hatte (womit ich eig. mein abendlichen Energy-Drink kaufen wollte :,( ). 
Ich passe genau auf, welchen Menschen ich Geld spende. Wenn dich einer in Zürich anquatsch für Geld (meist sagen 'se, dass sie damit Zug fahren wollen), geb ich keinen Rappen! Ich weiss aus erster Hand, dass solche Spenden direkt in den Drogenkonsum reinwandern.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Februar 2012)

bashiok vergleicht diablo 3 mit einer fortzsetzung zu happening 2 und the village 2 ^^

in the village verfolgte ein geisterkranke leute im wald als monster verkleidet und brachte sie um und in the happening wurden menschen durch nervengifte zu selbstmorden getrieben ^^

solange d3 nicht wie wie die avartar verfilmung wird ^^


----------



## tonygt (23. Februar 2012)

Moin, grade auch für die GW2 Beta angemeldet mal hoffen das ich net zu lang gewartet habe, da ich das ganze schon gestern nachdem es seit 15 min freigeschaltet war gesehen habe. Jetzt heisst es warten und hoffen


----------



## heinzelmännchen (23. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> . Wenn dich einer in Zürich anquatsch für Geld (meist sagen 'se, dass sie damit Zug fahren wollen), geb ich keinen Rappen! Ich weiss aus erster Hand, dass solche Spenden direkt in den Drogenkonsum reinwandern.



Das kenn ich....

vorallem wenn man öfters Zug fährt, und jedes Mal die gleichen Leute um Geld fragen.....

Ich habe letztens nen Apfel verschenkt, hatte kein Kleingeld bei mir und der Mann war wirklich glücklich darüber, auch
wenns "nur" ein Apfel war


----------



## Davatar (23. Februar 2012)

Am besten find ich wenn ich in den Münzbeutel greife ohne gross nachzuschauen wiviel es ist und die dann schimpfen, ich gäbe ihnen zu wenig Geld...gehts noch? Wenn mir einer so kommt gibts halt gar nix!


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2012)

Ich treff mich alle 2 Wochen mit meinen Freunden aus der Kirche am Zürich Hauptbahnhof (heut ists wieder soweit =)). Und regelmässig werden wir  von 16-25-Jährigen Personen angesprochen, ob wir uns nicht dazu erbarmen würden, ihnen ein Paar Münzen zu geben für das Zug-Billett oder für ihr Abendessen.
Weisst du wie wir darauf reagieren? Wir stimmen zu, dass sie nicht schwarz fahren sollten und gehen mit ihnen zum Bilett-Automaten, oder in den Supermarkt, und besorgen ihnen die Fahrkarte/ das Essen.
Aber *ausnahmslos* jedesmal entschuldigen sie sich und entfernen sie sich von uns so schnell wie möglich.

Ich benutze diese Methode jedesmal, um zu erkennen, ob sie wirklich was zu beissen brauchen, oder ne Fahrkarte - oder ob sie nur den nächsten Schuss brauchen. Die Methode hat sich bewährt.
Aber wenn ich auch nur einen unter ihnen finde, der wirklich auf meine Hilfe angewiesen ist, dann gehe ich halt mal 30 Minuten später nach hause und schau, dass er irgendwo unterkommen kann. Natürlich alles im Rahmen meiner Möglichkeiten, aber diese kann ich ausreizen.


----------



## Soladra (23. Februar 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Das kenn ich....
> 
> vorallem wenn man öfters Zug fährt, und jedes Mal die gleichen Leute um Geld fragen.....
> 
> ...



Mach ich auch. Wenn ich denen was gebe, dann geh ich in den nächsten Bäcker oder supermarkt und bring denen n Brötchen oder n apfel oder was zu trinken. Meistens bringts des eher^^ Bei uns in Pforzheim gibts ja, ich würde fast sagen, ne Bettlermafia und oft sind des auch teenis, teilweise noch in meinem Alter (oft Punkig angezogen). Unter denen hab ich auch ne "Bekannte", wenn ich die des erste mal gesehen hab hab ich se halt auf ne heiße Schokolade eingeladen, statt die 2 euro in den pott zu werfen und die hat sich dann soooooo knuffig bedankt und ab und zu seh ich se noch und dann müssen wir halt beide imemr grinsen und haben ab und zu n Pläuschchen und so.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Februar 2012)

@davatar deshalb gibt ich keins mehr 

@solada bei mir gibts ja überall an jeder ecke organisiertes betteln wo die kinder mitgenommen werden


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2012)

Ach lustig wird das ganze doch erst, wenn ein und dieselbe Person dich mehrfach am selben Tag fragt...


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2012)

Ich wünsch, ich könnt heut nach der Arbeit einfach nach Hause und ins Bett, von 18.00 bis 6:00 Uhr durchschlafen...hgituzzzzzZZZZZ*kopfliegenlas*


----------



## Soladra (23. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch, ich könnt heut nach der Arbeit einfach nach Hause und ins Bett, von 18.00 bis 6:00 Uhr durchschlafen...hgituzzzzzZZZZZ*kopfliegenlas*



warium machst du das nicht?


----------



## Zonalar (23. Februar 2012)

Treff mich mit Freunden, und dasn fester Termin. 
One does not simply cancel a meeting with friends!


----------



## Alterac123 (23. Februar 2012)

Sry das sollte woanders rein -.-


----------



## Olliruh (23. Februar 2012)

Grad beim friseur gewesen C:


----------



## Davatar (23. Februar 2012)

Selor sag ma, weisst Du obs demnächst (dieses Jahr z wiedermal was Tolles im Kino Richtung Sci-Fi gibt?


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Selor sag ma, weisst Du obs demnächst (dieses Jahr z wiedermal was Tolles im Kino Richtung Sci-Fi gibt?



Nicht wirklich, also ich weiß von nichts ^^"


----------



## Davatar (23. Februar 2012)

Sauerei, in den 90ern wurden wir fast überschwemmt davon und jetzt herrscht tote Hose. Dauert wohl wieder nen Jahrzehnt.


----------



## H2OTest (23. Februar 2012)

Mich wollte heute jmd schlagen


----------



## tear_jerker (23. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sauerei, in den 90ern wurden wir fast überschwemmt davon und jetzt herrscht tote Hose. Dauert wohl wieder nen Jahrzehnt.



dieses "jack carter zwischen 2 welten" sieht nicht so schlecht aus. eine Mischung aus Avatar und Starwars wenn ich den Trailer so sehe


----------



## Kamsi (23. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Selor sag ma, weisst Du obs demnächst (dieses Jahr z wiedermal was Tolles im Kino Richtung Sci-Fi gibt?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Py_IndUbcxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kaXqYE6ktcU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b_TTq2_gkH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und dann soll noch im herbst die neu verfilmung von total recall kommen


----------



## Olliruh (23. Februar 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Mich wollte heute jmd schlagen



Dann hattest du es wohl verdient


----------



## Konrad79 (23. Februar 2012)

Ich würde auch gerne mal wieder ausschlafen ;-)


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen.
Völlig übermüded. Hab mir freigenommen.
Wir sehen uns, sobald ich wieder aufgewacht bin, gehe jetzt nochmal schlafen.
Guten Morgen *gähn*
*in Bett hochkrabbel*


----------



## SaphirSternchen (24. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen *allen nen Capu hinstell*

Uff. Immernoch erkältet. Irgendwie will mich diese Erkältung nicht loslassen . Ich glaub ich gönn mir später mal ne entspannende Badewanne


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen! 

müde... und darf das ganze Wochenende arbeiten, ehe montags die Frühschicht anfängt... mann, das wird heftig ._.


----------



## Soladra (24. Februar 2012)

moin moin

*SaphirSternchen's Signatur knuddl*


----------



## Manaldheilungl (24. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Auf in den Tag *Tür auf.... umdreh... Tur zu*... vielleicht später


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Manaldheilungl schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Auf in den Tag *Tür auf.... umdreh... Tur zu*... vielleicht später



Guter Plan. 
*kaffee schlürf* Der Tag kann warten.


----------



## orkman (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Guter Plan.
> *kaffee schlürf* Der Tag kann warten.


ich bin sooooo verdammt muede und werd nicht richtig wach...
wenn der tag doch nur wirklich warten koennte... 
bei mir geht die uni erst heut mittag los und endet dann spaeter ... am freitag abend will ja niemand nach hause :ironieoff:


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ich bin sooooo verdammt muede und werd nicht richtig wach...
> wenn der tag doch nur wirklich warten koennte...
> bei mir geht die uni erst heut mittag los und endet dann spaeter ... am freitag abend will ja niemand nach hause :ironieoff:



Ich kanns dir nachfühlen... *kaffee und nutellabrötchen hinschieb* Mein Arbeitstag endet heute und morgen um 22 Uhr ._.


----------



## SaphirSternchen (24. Februar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> moin moin
> 
> *SaphirSternchen's Signatur knuddl*



Meine Sig freut sich immer geknuddelt zu werden 

Sagt mal , ist das Wetter bei euch auch so be..scheiden ? Bei dem Wetter bekommt man ja die Lust sich wieder ins Bett zu begeben


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Wind, Nieselregen, grau.... und ich darf noch Kippen kaufen vor Arbeit *grummel*


----------



## SaphirSternchen (24. Februar 2012)

Genau wie hier brrr . So langsam freue ich mich echt auf den Frühling .


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Hui danke Kamsi, 2 von den dreien werd ich sicher schauen gehn 


Wollen wir eigentlich noch Wetten abschliessen, wie Deannes Kaffee-Date (mit Kaffee-Hosen) gelaufen ist? *hrhr*


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, aber ich... eh... wette darauf, dass die Kaffee trank? *drop*


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Februar 2012)

Juhuhu ...guten Morgen! Endlich Freitag! Noch drei popelige Stunden, dann ist WE. Das Wetter verspricht auch besser zu werden, was will man mehr ? 
Gestern gab´s hier schon einen kleinen Vorgeschmack auf den Frühling: Sonnenschein und 13 Grad - nur ein saumässiger Wind am Deich.

Und was die Sci-Fi Filme anbelangt, dieses Jahr ist doch eigentlich ganz vielversprechend?!

Ich fand auch letztes Jahr war die  Auswahl an Filmen ganz gut- also jetzt nicht auf Sci-Fi beschränkt, sondern insagesamt.


----------



## Ogil (24. Februar 2012)

Moin. Also hier ist das Wetter ganz gut. Gestern war es sonnig und 17 Grad - mal schauen ob es heute (und wichtiger!) am Wochenende ebenso gut wird...


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

OH Mann habt ihrs gut :S


----------



## orkman (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich kanns dir nachfühlen... *kaffee und nutellabrötchen hinschieb* Mein Arbeitstag endet heute und morgen um 22 Uhr ._.



ich wuerd mich erschiessen wenn ich solange heute arbeiten muesste


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Das ist halt die Schicht  Fängt ja auch "erst" um 14:30 an... mir gehts nur ums Prinzip ._. ich will freeeei


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Ok hier nochmal für Dich Deannes Aussage Manaori:


Deanne schrieb:


> Ahhhhh, ich hab gleich eine Verabredung und hab mir vor lauter Nervösität meinen heißen Kaffee über den Oberschenkel gekippt. -___________-


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ok hier nochmal für Dich Deannes Aussage Manaori:



Ooh danke =D 

Hm... welche Wetten sind momentan im Rennen?


----------



## Soladra (24. Februar 2012)

Woho, ich werd noch richtig HandwerklichXD Erst kettenmachen, jetzt Nähen


----------



## orkman (24. Februar 2012)

oh mann , im inet gerade gesehen dass es extra gamer bars gibt wo es cocktails gibt die nach spielen benannt sind und mit extra events etc ... hier in belgien ist bei sowas echt tote hose ... man kann froh sein wenns ein klitzekleines event fuer nen blizzard spiel gibt ... sobald ich meinen praktischen führerschein gemacht hab werd ich sicherlich oefters in deutschland sein


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ooh danke =D
> 
> Hm... welche Wetten sind momentan im Rennen?


Die Quoten sehen wie folgt aus:

Kleider-Quoten:
10:1, dass sie mit Kaffee-Hosen zum Date ging.
2:1, dass sie sich vorher komplett umgezogen hatte (also nicht nur die Hosen) .
100:1, dass sie sich umgezogen hatte und dann erneut was über die Kleider schüttete.

Kaffee-Quoten:
2:1, dass das Thema "Kaffee" während dem Daten angesprochen wurde.
100:1, dass sie beim Date Kaffee bestellte.
200:1, dass der Typ nen blöden Spruch losliess und sie sie ihm was über die Kleider schüttete.

Verhaltens-Quoten
50:1, dass sie den Typen sitzen liess und gar nicht auftauchte.
500:1, dass sie zwar ging, vor Ort aber nen spannenderen Typen traf und den armen ersten Kerl sitzen liess.
1000:1, dass sie zwar ging, vor Ort aber ein spannendes Mädel traf und den armen ersten Kerl sitzen liess.


----------



## SaphirSternchen (24. Februar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> oh mann , im inet gerade gesehen dass es extra gamer bars gibt wo es cocktails gibt die nach spielen benannt sind und mit extra events etc ... hier in belgien ist bei sowas echt tote hose ... man kann froh sein wenns ein klitzekleines event fuer nen blizzard spiel gibt ... sobald ich meinen praktischen führerschein gemacht hab werd ich sicherlich oefters in deutschland sein




Ist ja mal geilo. Ich hab kein Auto  Und bei mir in der Nähe gibts zwar Bars , aber so wirklich besonders sind die nicht ^^


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die Quoten sehen wie folgt aus:
> 
> Kleider-Quoten:
> 10:1, dass sie mit Kaffee-Hosen zum Date ging.
> ...




Oh.... Ich sage, sie hat sich umgezogen, erneut was drüber geschüttet, dem Kerl was drüber gechüttet hat un ddann ein spannendes Mädchen traf


----------



## orkman (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Oh.... Ich sage, sie hat sich umgezogen, erneut was drüber geschüttet, dem Kerl was drüber gechüttet hat un ddann ein spannendes Mädchen traf



die geschichte gefaellt mir ... der schluss hat was


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

*rofl* Glaub ich, dass dir das gefällt


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Und Dein Einsatz ist? Wir bezahlen hier in ZAM's ©, der offiziell inoffiziellen Währung des Buffed-Forums, die ich soeben in diesem Moment erfunden habe.

1 ZAM = 100 BANNs


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Oh. Äh. Ja, ich muss erst noch mein konto checken, was ich habe... Wie messe ich die? :O Wenn ich noch nie gebannt wurde bin ich pleite oder wie?


----------



## orkman (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> *rofl* Glaub ich, dass dir das gefällt



ich red davon dass sie dem typen auch was drüberschüttet , an was hast du denn gedacht ?

aber gehen wir doch mal von DEINEM schluss aus ... jeder weiss doch wie solche geschichten enden , durch film und fernsehen ....oder doch internet ?^^ 
einer kommt *achtungzweideutigkeitliegtinderluft*, einer geht ... besser früh als spät


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2012)

Morgen!



Ogil schrieb:


> Moin. Also hier ist das Wetter ganz gut. Gestern war es sonnig und 17 Grad - mal schauen ob es heute (und wichtiger!) am Wochenende ebenso gut wird...



17 Grad?? Wo wohnst du denn, auf Teneriffa?? ^^

Hier sinds immerhin erträgliche 8 Grad und Dauerregen, der hoffentlich bald ein Ende findet.


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Ach Orkman, ich mag dich *rofl* Und..... das überlassen wir jetzt alles der Fantasieee... kannst dir ja aussuchen ob mit Mädchen oder Kerl o_o

8 Grad und Dauerregen... Konov, sitzt du neben mir? :O


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Oh.... Ich sage, sie hat sich umgezogen, erneut was drüber geschüttet, dem Kerl was drüber gechüttet hat un ddann ein spannendes Mädchen traf



spielt dir da deine fantasie nicht einen streich ?


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> spielt dir da deine fantasie nicht einen streich ?



Lass mich doch. *schmoll*


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> 8 Grad und Dauerregen... Konov, sitzt du neben mir? :O



Schön wärs, ich schätze ich sitze grob geschätzte 800km weiter nördlich. Ist nur dasselbe Wetter. ^^


----------



## orkman (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ach Orkman, ich mag dich *rofl* Und..... das überlassen wir jetzt alles der Fantasieee... kannst dir ja aussuchen ob mit Mädchen oder Kerl o_o
> *Kann man auch beides haben ? und wieso der fantasie ... hab gehoert sowas passiert oft in RL*
> 8 Grad und Dauerregen... Konov, sitzt du neben mir? :O
> *wenn ploetzlich nen typ mit guy fawkes maske vor deinem fenster steht , dann lass Konov doch wenigstens in deine wohnung und biete ihm nen kaffee oder tee an  was dann passiert ueberlasse ich mal der fantasieeee *


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Mh... Orkman, stimmt. Aber ich werd jetzt nicht ins nächste Kaffee aufs Klo schauen ob da was läuft o_o

Und ich bin ja nicht in der Wohnung, sondern in der Unibibliothek :O Da hat er mich einzuladen! 

@Konov: bin doch umgezogen  In den hohen Norden.


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> @Konov: bin doch umgezogen  In den hohen Norden.



Sag bloß. Wohin genau?


----------



## Tilbie (24. Februar 2012)

Langeweile in der Schule is scheisse....


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Sag bloß. Wohin genau?



Nähe Kiel, momentan sitze ich in der Kieler Unibibliothek und meine Arbeitsstelle ist auch nur ein paar Haltestellen weiter


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Nähe Kiel, momentan sitze ich in der Kieler Unibibliothek und meine Arbeitsstelle ist auch nur ein paar Haltestellen weiter



Ahhh ok das ist dann immer noch fast 400 km von mir, wohne ziemlich genau in der nördlichen Mitte Deutschlands. ^^


----------



## orkman (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Mh... Orkman, stimmt. Aber ich werd jetzt nicht ins nächste Kaffee aufs Klo schauen ob da was läuft o_o
> 
> Und ich bin ja nicht in der Wohnung, sondern in der Unibibliothek :O Da hat er mich einzuladen!



hehe , deine fantasie gefaellt mir echt ... irgendwie ein bissl versaut wenn man das so sagen darf


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

... Das bekomme ich von Männern öfter zu hören. Sollte mir das zu denken geben? :O 

@Konov: Okay.. da ich keine Ahnung von der Geographie hier habe, nicke ich das mal ab und versuche gar nicht erst rauszufinden, wo


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> ... Das bekomme ich von Männern öfter zu hören. Sollte mir das zu denken geben? :O


Also meine Erfahrung mit Mädels zeigt, dass die eigentlich alle denken wie Du, nur würden sies nie öffentlich preis geben  ...naja...ausser sie sind betrunken vielleicht


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Fuck. und ich bin noch nüchtern. o_o Welche Ausrede hab ich jetzt?


----------



## orkman (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Fuck. und ich bin noch nüchtern. o_o Welche Ausrede hab ich jetzt?



hmm komisch ... die meisten maedchen behaupten auf party's auch meistens dass sie noch nüchtern sind ... vllt bist du betrunken und du weisst es net einmal 
oder vllt multiple persöhnlichkeiten ... die eine trinkt und die andere weiss davon nix ... ich hoffe doch mal dass beide versaut sind


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

XD Oder - oh Schreck - ich bin einfach so 

Edit:Aw ich freu mich grad, endlich mal jemand der multiple Persönlichkeit und nicht Schizophrenie sagt  Ich könnte da jedes Mal wieder dozieren...


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ahhh ok das ist dann immer noch fast 400 km von mir, wohne ziemlich genau in der nördlichen Mitte Deutschlands. ^^




Also, wenn Du 400km sagts und nördliche Mitte, dann stimmt entweder die Km Anzahl nicht oder es ist nicht Deutschlands nördliche Mitte  

Bei der Kaffee Wette kann ich leider auch nicht mit machen ...keine Banns  Aber ich tendiere zu einem super gut gelaufenem Date


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Keine Banns... daran sollten wir was ändern. *nick*


----------



## orkman (24. Februar 2012)

wow , der text hier ist nicht schlecht:
http://www.zeit.de/digital/internet/2012-02/wir-die-netz-kinder/komplettansicht


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Februar 2012)

Sehr schöner Artikel. Danke für diese "Leseperle"!
Vermutlich hier liegt auch die Schwierigkeit- der Generationskonflikt. Die die das Inet einengen wollen, sind nicht damit aufgewachsne und sehen es wahrscheinlich auch als Bedrohung an.
So wie früher die "Tante-Emma-Läden".


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Lass mich doch. *schmoll*



dachte erst wärst ein mann sorry ^^ wegen der phantasie ^^ aber jetzt bei deinem profil gesehen das du ja ne frau bist ^^


----------



## orkman (24. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dachte erst wärst ein mann sorry ^^ wegen der phantasie ^^ aber jetzt bei deinem profil gesehen das du ja ne frau bist ^^



als text unter ihrem bild steht : kummerkastentante ...schonmal nen typen mit so nem spruch unterm bild gesehen ? ... dann einen weiblichen avatar ... und sie sagte dass sie oefters von maennern zu hoeren bekommt sie haette ne versaute fantasie ... welcher typ sagt einem anderen typen schon dass er ne versaute fantasie hat ? is doch eher so : die is noch net versaut genug


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

ich lese doch doch nicht die benutzer titel ^^

sehe gerade auf youtube gibts die ersten remixe von voice of germany siegerin und blood diamond kampf szenen XD

die remixe damals von shakira waka wak this is afrika und blood diamond waren auch genial ^^


----------



## Soladra (24. Februar 2012)

Ich finds irgendwie toll, wie viel hier wieder los ist  Teilweise war das buffedforum schon fast tot, und jetzt is man kurz in die Stadt Stifte kaufen und kann 2 Seiten nachlesen


----------



## orkman (24. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich lese doch doch nicht die benutzer titel ^^



dann bleiben doch noch avatar und die geschichte mit dem versaut sein ...2/3 ^^

in den narichten gesehen dass sie ne neue therapie versuchen gegen hirn tumore ... mit parvorviren die nur die tumorzellen angreifen ... bis jetzt klappt es anscheinend (1 mann in deutschland wurde damit behandelt) , aber wie leider immer in der medizin dauert es wahrscheinlich noch 10-15 jahre bis dass es dann endlich offiziell als methode angewendet wird


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

was für stifte ? biste zeichner/in ?




> dann bleiben doch noch avatar und die geschichte mit dem versaut sein ...2/3 ^^



du hast einen ork als avatar bist also im rl auch nicht grün ^^

und versaut habe ich irgendwie überlesen ^^


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du hast einen ork als avatar bist also im rl auch nicht grün ^^


Na ich hoff doch schwer dass keiner von meinem Avatar auf mich im RL schliesst ^^ Wobei...Bücher mampfen... *sabber*


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Ja, ich bin ne Frau XD Wurde aber auch schon manchmal für'n Kerl gehalten *drop* Irgendwas mach ich falsch. Oder richtig. 

Und der Avatar ist eigentlich männlich, nur ein Chibi


----------



## Manoroth (24. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du hast einen ork als avatar bist also im rl auch nicht grün ^^



morgen zusammen^^



so direkt kann man schon net aus nem avatar auf den menschen dahinter schliessen^^ aber die interessen oder zumindest charakterlich kann man teilweise schon etwas daraus lesen^^


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Februar 2012)

Das will ich doch mal nicht hoffen....*auf deneigenenschiel*


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> morgen zusammen^^
> 
> 
> 
> so direkt kann man schon net aus nem avatar auf den menschen dahinter schliessen^^ aber die interessen oder zumindest charakterlich kann man teilweise schon etwas daraus lesen^^


Gut, jetzt sind wir offenbar bei der Interpretationsstunde von Avataren angekommen. Was schliesst Du denn aus meinem Avatar?



Ellesmere schrieb:


> Das will ich doch mal nicht hoffen....*auf deneigenenschiel*


Ellesmere, was machst Du denn abends im Mantel im Park?


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin ne Frau XD Wurde aber auch schon manchmal für'n Kerl gehalten *drop* Irgendwas mach ich falsch. Oder richtig.
> 
> Und der Avatar ist eigentlich männlich, nur ein Chibi



Wobei bei Deidra auch ewig lang nicht sicher war ob das jetzt nen Mann oder ne Frau ist.


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Wobei bei Deidra auch ewig lang nicht sicher war ob das jetzt nen Mann oder ne Frau ist.



Mh... eigentlich schon. Im Manga hat er sich ja sofort beschwert und im Anime hörte man es an der Stimme *g*


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> morgen zusammen^^
> 
> 
> 
> so direkt kann man schon net aus nem avatar auf den menschen dahinter schliessen^^ aber die interessen oder zumindest charakterlich kann man teilweise schon etwas daraus lesen^^



Schaut auf den avatar, schaut auf die signatur - ruft gsg9 an ^^


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Mh... eigentlich schon. Im Manga hat er sich ja sofort beschwert und im Anime hörte man es an der Stimme *g*



Habe nie den Naruto Anime geschaut bin immer bei den Mangas geblieben


----------



## Soladra (24. Februar 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> morgen zusammen^^
> 
> 
> 
> so direkt kann man schon net aus nem avatar auf den menschen dahinter schliessen^^ aber die interessen oder zumindest charakterlich kann man teilweise schon etwas daraus lesen^^



Mano!! *knuddlattakte*


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Habe nie den Naruto Anime geschaut bin immer bei den Mangas geblieben



*g* wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war da doch im Manga recht am Anfang seines Auftauchens in Suna so ne Szene...? Oder irre ich mich da? Ist schon ne Weile her ^^


----------



## Manoroth (24. Februar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Das will ich doch mal nicht hoffen....*auf deneigenenschiel*



wiso den? was is den mit meinem avatar?^^


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> *g* wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war da doch im Manga recht am Anfang seines Auftauchens in Suna so ne Szene...? Oder irre ich mich da? Ist schon ne Weile her ^^



In der tat eine gute frage könnte nochmal den Manga durchblättern errinere mich nur das ich mir lange Zeit nicht sicher war bis zu der szene wo er seine Körperbombe zündest.


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> In der tat eine gute frage könnte nochmal den Manga durchblättern errinere mich nur das ich mir lange Zeit nicht sicher war bis zu der szene wo er seine Körperbombe zündest.



Hm... naja, ich gebs zu, ich hatte die online gelesen weil ich damal sdas Geld nicht hatte. Werde demnächst wieder aufstocken, da kann man dann gucken XD Wer schneller ist!


----------



## orkman (24. Februar 2012)

wer behauptet denn ich sei KEIN ork ? ... muss morgens immer genug farbe auflegen um als mensch durchzugehen ... die hauer hab ich mit von nem zahnarzt entfernen lassen ... ansonsten kann ich nur "Zuk Zuk" sagen


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Und für dich tippen tut ein Affe? XD Oder haste dir ne Blutelfentipse angeschafft?


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gute besserung und viel erfolg
> 
> und kannst ja dem date von erzählen vieleicht appelierst du an sein beschützer instinkt oder so



Wahhh, ich mag den Begriff "Date" ja nicht, der ist irgendwie negativ behaftet. Irgendwer hier meinte mal, wenn man eine halbwegs attraktive, interessante Person ist, hätte man "Dates" nicht nötig. Aber trifft man sich mit jemandem, den man irgendwo kennengelernt hat, ist es doch nichts anderes, oder? Man klatscht ja nicht in die Hände und hat plötzlich einen Ring am Finger. Trotzdem nenne ich es lieber "Verabredung".


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2012)

Eulen sind einfach die besten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man klatscht ja nicht in die Hände und hat plötzlich einen Ring am Finger.



wenn das leben ein disney liebesfilm ja ^^


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Wenn wir also anfangen, singenderweise durch die Gegend zu hüpfen... 
*bare necessities summ*

Wie war deine Verabredung denn nu?


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wie war deine Verabredung denn nu?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Doch, war gut.


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Das freut mich =D Es wurden schon Wetten abgeschlossen hier ö.ö


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wahhh, ich mag den Begriff "Date" ja nicht, der ist irgendwie negativ behaftet. Irgendwer hier meinte mal, wenn man eine halbwegs attraktive, interessante Person ist, hätte man "Dates" nicht nötig. Aber trifft man sich mit jemandem, den man irgendwo kennengelernt hat, ist es doch nichts anderes, oder? Man klatscht ja nicht in die Hände und hat plötzlich einen Ring am Finger. Trotzdem nenne ich es lieber "Verabredung".


Also "Date" ist für mich einfach nur der englische Begriff von Verabredung  Wobei ich sowohl bei Date, als auch bei Verabredung immer mit ner gewissen Absicht hingehe, sonst wärs für mich ein Meeting oder ein Treffen  
und bevor Ihr Andeutungen macht: Absicht kann so ziemlich alles sein, das muss nicht unbedingt mit nem Bett zu tun haben 



Deanne schrieb:


> Doch, war gut.


Na dann gz Deanne, wir gönnens Dir 


Edit: Aber was war denn nun mit Deinen Kaffee-Hosen?


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Das freut mich =D Es wurden schon Wetten abgeschlossen hier ö.ö



Ich kläre mal auf:

1. Ich hatte einen Rock an und habe eine andere Strumpfhose angezogen, die restlichen Klamotten nicht gewechselt.
2. Das Date hat trotz Kaffee-Unfall stattgefunden.
3. Kaffee war nicht das Thema und ich habe auch keinen getrunken.


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich kläre mal auf:
> 
> 1. Ich hatte einen Rock an und habe eine andere Strumpfhose angezogen, die restlichen Klamotten nicht gewechselt.
> 2. Das Date hat trotz Kaffee-Unfall stattgefunden.
> 3. Kaffee war nicht das Thema und ich habe auch keinen getrunken.


Och jetzt bin ich aber schon ein Bisschen enttäuscht


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Und kein Bedarf, irgendjemandem was drüber zu schütten?  Menno...


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Och jetzt bin ich aber schon ein Bisschen enttäuscht



Naja, es war ja auch schon das 5. Date und bei mir daheim, insofern konnte ich keine fremden Mädels auf dem Weg kennenlernen. ^^ Und ich hatte die Möglichkeit, mich direkt umzuziehen. Langweilig, ich weiß.

Und getrunken wurde nur Wasser und Fanta. Haha, noch langweiliger.


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Schäm dich! XD


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

muss doch nicht immer aufregend sein


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Na gut das 5. Date darf natürlich "langweilig" sein. Für Euch wars das ja vermutlich nicht, aber für uns hier halt schon ^^

Naja, ich hab demnächst bald wieder mal ein 1. vielleicht gibts da ja Kaffee-Unfälle


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Na, dann viel glück  KOmmt besonders gut, wenn sie ne weiße Bluse trägt...


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Na, dann viel glück  KOmmt besonders gut, wenn sie ne weiße Bluse trägt...



Wer trägt heutzutage denn noch weiße Blusen? Okay, vielleicht zu Meetings, aber sonst...


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Auch wieder wahr... oder ein weißes Shirt ._. 
Wobei ich sagen muss, manche Blusen sehn echt gut aus o.o wenn man die richtige Figur hat.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Na gut das 5. Date darf natürlich "langweilig" sein. Für Euch wars das ja vermutlich nicht, aber für uns hier halt schon ^^



falls dir das reale leben zu langweilig schau dir halt hollywood liebesfilme an ^^ da passiert mehr als kaffe auf hose davatar ^^


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

JAAAAA wir wollen BILDER von EUCH in weissen Blusen! Los! JETZT!

sorry...mir ist grad langweilig und ich muss noch 3 Stunden im Büro absitzen ohne was zu tun. Sowas hatt ich hier erst ein oder zweimal seitdem ich in dieser Firma arbeite, drum ist das sehr ungewohnt ^^


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> JAAAAA wir wollen BILDER von EUCH in weissen Blusen! Los! JETZT!
> 
> sorry...mir ist grad langweilig und ich muss noch 3 Stunden im Büro absitzen ohne was zu tun. Sowas hatt ich hier erst ein oder zweimal seitdem ich in dieser Firma arbeite, drum ist das sehr ungewohnt ^^



*rofl* Ich hab leider momentan weder ne weiße Bluse an noch die Möglichkeit, ein Foto hochzuladen. Wir kommen mal drauf zurück


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2012)

Ich besitze auch keine weiße Bluse. Nur karierte Hemden.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich besitze auch keine weiße Bluse. Nur karierte Hemden.



Willkommen im Club. 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Hemden sind wesentlich gemütlicher, das stimmt... Muss mal wieder in menien Schrank gucken o.o


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Guten Morgen



es ist bald schon kaffezeit ^^


----------



## Olliruh (24. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es ist bald schon kaffezeit ^^



Und da ab heute Wochenende ist ,ist es Morgen .. zu mind. für mich


----------



## Manaori (24. Februar 2012)

Soo Leutchens, ich muss dann zur Arbeit! *winke* MAn sieht sich!


----------



## Olliruh (24. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Soo Leutchens, ich muss dann zur Arbeit! *winke* MAn sieht sich!



Hadde lan ,peter pan :b


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2012)

Wow, hier ist ja viel los. D: 
Da schlaff ich mal nen Morgen aus und plötzlich is dieser Thread voll wie nie


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2012)

Heute ist ein scheiß tag, mich kotzt alles an 

Würde mich am liebsten wieder ins Bett legen.


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.
> 
> Guten Morgen


Würd mich auch wundern wenn Du, als Mann, ne weisse Bluse hättest o_o


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

vieleicht ist oliruh androgyn und metrosexuell ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Wow, hier ist ja viel los. D:
> Da schlaff ich mal nen Morgen aus und plötzlich is dieser Thread voll wie nie


*Vielleicht ja gerade deshalb *



Konov schrieb:


> Heute ist ein scheiß tag, mich kotzt alles an
> 
> Würde mich am liebsten wieder ins Bett legen.



*Oh, das klingt bescheiden zum We. Eventuell eine Runde Hollywood-Komödien reinziehen*



Davatar schrieb:


> Würd mich auch wundern wenn Du, als Mann, ne weisse Bluse hättest o_o



*Das nennt sich dann Hemd^^ Alles andere wäre dann doch iwie...*


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> *Das nennt sich dann Hemd^^ Alles andere wäre dann doch iwie...*



Alles andere wäre...

... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2012)

Huhu Leute


----------



## Davatar (24. Februar 2012)

WOCHENENDÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ! Tschö allemiteinander!


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2012)

Hallo Dominau.

Heutiger Thread-Geheimtipp: Schaut in den Anonymous-Thread rein. Dort fliegen die Fetzen!


----------



## Dominau (24. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> WOCHENENDÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ! Tschö allemiteinander!



Auch will


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2012)

Heute Abend wird Star Wars Episode 1 3D geguckt (ich weiß ololo die Alten sind besser olololo alles nur Abzocke), danach dann noch ein wenig durch Bars und Clubs ziehen, dann morgen irgendwie irgendwo aufwachen und ab zur ACTA-Demo in Hamburg. 

Ein super Wochenende wird das


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hallo Dominau.
> 
> Heutiger Thread-Geheimtipp: Schaut in den Anonymous-Thread rein. Dort fliegen die Fetzen!



So eine Überraschung nach den ersten Comments ich weiß warum ich mich da rausgehalten habe


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2012)

I dont get it


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> I dont get it



Könnte am schlechten Englisch liegen... warum müssen diese Bilder immer auf Englisch sein, auch wenn der Ersteller selbst kaum Englisch kann. Coolness? ...


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

memecenter gefunden ^^

ist wohl von den leuten die meinen das seerobben süss sind und was gegen schwule seerobben haben ^^


----------



## Deanne (24. Februar 2012)

So, ich läute dann auch langsam mal das Wochenende ein. Nachher Spieleabend mit Freunden und morgen Date Nummer 6. 

Haut rein, Jungs.


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> memecenter gefunden ^^
> 
> ist wohl von den leuten die meinen das seerobben süss sind und was gegen schwule seerobben haben ^^



Häh ? Was hat das damit zu tun die Seerobe die Gay schreit ist doch eigentlich der Inbegriff von nicht Schwul sondern als Kommentar Meme zu "Schwulen Aktionen" gedacht. Versteh nicht warum dann nichts so Schwul sein kann wie Twillight


----------



## Magogan (24. Februar 2012)

Wie sind denn die 3D-Effekte bei Star Wars 3D?


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie sind denn die 3D-Effekte bei Star Wars 3D?



3Deig


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Häh ? Was hat das damit zu tun die Seerobe die Gay schreit ist doch eigentlich der Inbegriff von nicht Schwul sondern als Kommentar Meme zu "Schwulen Aktionen" gedacht. Versteh nicht warum dann nichts so Schwul sein kann wie Twillight



ka stand bei den kommentaren ^^

@magogan

http://www.negativ-f...die-dunkle.html

Wenn Jar Jar Binks in 3D in einen Haufen Kacka tritt, ändert das nichts an der Tatsache, dass Jar Jar Binks in einen Haufen Kacka tritt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2012)

Ich erwarte nicht zu viel, aber kommt schon... Star Wars im Kino... für mich (als Fanboy) ein muss


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X56oTgum_VQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



leider gibts da im endgültigen film 60 min porno szenen die überflüssig sind ^^

aber immer noch besser als episode 1 ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2012)

Wieso haben alle eigentlich so einen Hass auf Episode 1-3 ? Ich bin mit denen aufgewachsen und mag sie alle..


----------



## Kamsi (24. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1A-MioPtE70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Das liegt an der Ewok Timeline - die die mit den Ewoks aufgewachsen sind und den alten star wars filmen sind fan des echten star wars und die später mit den cgi star wars und flachen dialogen aufgewachsen sind finden star wars 4-6 langweilig weil veraltet und nicht soviel action und zuviel story


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. Februar 2012)

Ich find alle langweilig.


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich find alle langweilig.



Steinigung inc.


----------



## Soladra (25. Februar 2012)

huhu


----------



## MasterXoX (25. Februar 2012)

Moin Senf


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2012)

Schönen Guten Morgen allerseits


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2012)

Hallo liebe Buffies


----------



## Soladra (25. Februar 2012)

Boar ey ich konnt kotzen ich bin schon seit 3 Wochen krank -.- ned krank genug für schulfrei oder um mikch vor den Haushaltspflichten zu drücken, aber krank genufg für 0 Stimme und Schwimmen oder Freunde -.-


----------



## tonygt (25. Februar 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Boar ey ich konnt kotzen



Das dachte ich mir gestern Abend auch, blöd nur das mein Körper das als gute Idee empfand und ich deswegen gestern Nacht um ich schätze 2 wars über der Kloschüssel gebeugt stand, mir die Seele/Alkohol ausm leib gekotzt habe 
Nie wieder Alkohol


----------



## Kamsi (25. Februar 2012)

glaub ich dir nicht tony ^^


----------



## tonygt (25. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> glaub ich dir nicht tony ^^



Der Vorsatz hält zumindest solang an wie der Kater


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2012)

Ne Freundin von mir ist so dumm wie Brot.
Sie hat sich letztes Jahr eine Spiegelreflexkamera auf Pump gekauft - weil sie die ja unbedingt brauchte, weil ihr (zitat) "Hund so süß im Schnee war" und man den ja unbedingt fotografieren musste. Mit SPIEGELREFLEXKAMERA für 800 Euro -

nun stellt sich raus dass sie nicht nur ein halbes Jahr sondern doch ein ganzes Jahr abbezahlen muss. Vielleicht hat sie den Verkäufer gebumst? Ich weiß es nicht.

Oben drein muss sie sich jetzt aber auch noch ein neues Smartphone kaufen, weil sie ja UNBEDINGT alles auf Facebook teilen muss, auch unterwegs. 
Im selben Atemzug muss sie sich von mir oder unserem gemeinsamen Kumpel Geld leihen für Getränke und sonstiges Zeug.


 wie dämlich können Menschen sein. Und sie ist etwas mehr als 1 Jahr älter als ich. Ich checks nicht wie Leute mit 28 Jahren noch nicht wissen, wie sie mit ihrem Geld richtig haushalten müssen.


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2012)

Konov, nicht alle haben Eltern, die ihre Kinder auf den Ernst des Lebens vorbereiten. :/
Geschweige den von Freunde, Schule und Politiker! Hah, Politiker... der war gut


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Konov, nicht alle haben Eltern, die ihre Kinder auf den Ernst des Lebens vorbereiten. :/
> Geschweige den von Freunde, Schule und Politiker! Hah, Politiker... der war gut



Freunde hatte sie bisher immer jede Menge, Eltern auch, von daher weiß ich auch nicht....


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2012)

Hatten ihre Freunde auch... gute Qualität? =)
Du weisst doch, es ist nicht schwer Freunde zu finden, solange man Brüste hat und ein schönes Gesicht. Umso schwerer wird es, aus all den Freunden herauszufinden, wem du wirklich vertrauen kannst und die dir wirklich helfen. 
Wenn du verstehst was ich meine.

Ich kenne viele Kollegen die auch Eltern haben. Trotzdem nehmen sie Drogen, bangen auf Partys und sind arbeitslos.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Februar 2012)

Wer geht heute aufe Demo?


----------



## Kamsi (25. Februar 2012)

mein revier ist heute mal wieder gut auf kabel1 ^^

ich warte nur noch drauf das die zöllner abteilung schwarzarbeit einen farbigen finden der schwarz arbeit 

heute waren es wieder haufenweise inder und türken die für 3 euro die stunde schwarz arbeiten - wenn es sich wenigstens gelohnt hätte aber 3 euro die stunde wtf


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hatten ihre Freunde auch... gute Qualität? =)
> Du weisst doch, es ist nicht schwer Freunde zu finden, solange man Brüste hat und ein schönes Gesicht. Umso schwerer wird es, aus all den Freunden herauszufinden, wem du wirklich vertrauen kannst und die dir wirklich helfen.
> Wenn du verstehst was ich meine.
> 
> Ich kenne viele Kollegen die auch Eltern haben. Trotzdem nehmen sie Drogen, bangen auf Partys und sind arbeitslos.



Jo da hast du Recht, das kann ich so unterschreiben.
Bei besagter Freundin ist es nicht anders, insofern... wie sollte es anders sein...


----------



## Dominau (25. Februar 2012)

Servus !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2012)

So ich hatte mir gestern Star Wars Episode 1 in 3D gegönnt. Um ehrlich zu sein, sind die 3D Effekte keine 13 € wert. Man kann die Situationen, wo man den Effekt WIRKLICH sieht, an einer Hand abzählen und das find ich doch sehr schade. Aber naja, es ist halt Star Wars. für 7 € hätte ich mir den auch nochmal in 2D angeschaut. 

Wenn man mit seinen Kumpels hingeht und sich den Film bei ein Paar Bierchen in 3D gönnt, lohnt es sich aber trotzdem. "Fanboy-ism" halt


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein, sind die 3D Effekte keine 13 € wert.



Das hätte ich dir aber vorher sagen können, ist bei den meisten 3D Filmen so.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Februar 2012)

computergeneriete effekte sind nie so gut wie mit 3d kamera gedreht filme


----------



## Klein-Maha (26. Februar 2012)

*schlurf* Mooooorgääääähn *Kaffee anguck* Will wer? *Muffins backen geh*


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2012)

Morgän


----------



## Tilbie (26. Februar 2012)

Guten morgen Buffed.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Die Demo gesterne war mal wieder mehr als top.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Februar 2012)

Phuu, El Classico kann man das, was der FSV und KSC da treiben, nicht grade nennen. Dazu noch in so einer Ruine und ein langweiliger Kommentator... zZzZzZz


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Gleich Bayern gg Schalke :3


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. Februar 2012)

Bah, das kann sich ja kein Mensch angucken. Ich mach mir ne Pizza.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Ich komm nicht auf die Weiber bei Teen Mom klar. Die hälfte würd ich nichtmal mit der Pinzette anfassen 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Indeed


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2012)

Die Maske, ein weißes Gesicht mit rosa Wangen, einem breiten Grinsen und
 schwarzem Schnauzer und Kinnbart, passt Anonymous gut ins Konzept, da 
sie von einem dreisten Anarchisten im Warner Brothers Film "V for 
Vendetta" getragen wurde, der die autoritäre Regierung herausforderte. 
Was wohl nicht viele wissen, ist, dass Time Warner als Elternkonzern von
 Warner Brother die Rechte an dem Bild besitzt und am Verkauf jeder 
einzelner Maske verdient, berichtet die New York Times.

"Wir haben dieses Jahr über 100.000 Stück verkauft und es ist mit 
Abstand die sich am besten verkaufende Maske, die wir je hatten", sagt 
Howard Beige, stellvertretender Vizepräsident von Rubie's Costume, einer
 New Yorker Firma, die die Maske herstellt. Die Vendetta-Maske, die für 
sechs Dollar an zahlreiche Händler vertrieben wird, wird in Mexico oder 
China produziert.

http://derstandard.at/1313025401734/Guy-Fawkes-Wie-Time-Warner-dank-Anonymous-Maske-Geld-scheffelt


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Ich habe für die Maske nichts bezahlt ,weil ich sie auf der Demo geschenkt bekommen habe


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2012)

solang die demos noch nicht so ausehen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vnPvbfogeSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




bzw ich wär gespannt wer panisch wegrennen würde wenn plötzlich bei solchen demos tschaikowsky overture 1812 erklingen würde ^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Haha nein unsere Demo hat eher an einen Rave erinnert 
Mit DJ und großen Boxen Wagen 
'Wer nicht hüpft der ist für ACTA'


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2012)

also wars garkeine demo sondern nur eine acta party ^^

mal schauen ob morgen sich mal wer meldet wer in der jury bei den buffed oscars sass weil paar oscar gewinner sind total unverdient ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Februar 2012)

Kopfaua


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kopfaua



Willst du ne Paracetamol ?


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kopfaua



http://www.gofeminin.de/symptome-beschwerden/was-tun-gegen-kater-d8215x33145.html


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.gofeminin...8215x33145.html



Wird gleich unter Favoriten genommen, ich bevorzuge es aber heute einfach nur abgedunkelt mit ner Cola vorm Laptop zu sitzen.. 

Trotzdem Merci


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2012)

hi ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Februar 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hi ._.



Wat los ? :/


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2012)

olliruh du bist versaut bis in die dna ^^

war platz 1 bei google suche shaki ^^

die tips mit gesichtsmaske und leichten make up sparste dir lieber dachte wär ne unisex anleitung ^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> olliruh du bist versaut bis in die dna ^^



Indeed


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2012)

spiele starcraft 2
weiss wieder, warum ich damals aufgehört habe


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2012)

die asiaten haben dich gegankt ?


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2012)

Ich verlier einfach jedes Spiel
Aber spiel auch nur 2v2
Wird mal zeit jemand in die TOnne zu treten!


----------



## Deanne (26. Februar 2012)

Ich habe "versaut" gelesen? Schade, dass ich gleich weg muss...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. Februar 2012)

mal sehen wie lange wir uns das noch alles gefallen lassen,
wenn die weiter so machen ohohoh dan haben wir bald das 
was @ Kamsi gepostet hat(der Youtube post)


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2012)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe "versaut" gelesen? Schade, dass ich gleich weg muss...




jo ^^ olliruh hat sexuelle gedanken bei einem anti kater guide nur weil er da eine frau sah die kalt duschte ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wpPYMHpZwTU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Staffel 5 in 4 Monaten endlich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Februar 2012)

Olli hat zu jedem Zeitpunkt sexuelle Gedenken


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Halte ich für ein Gerücht


----------



## Kamsi (26. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. Februar 2012)

"Wo hast du denn den ausgegraben?", fragte Istomin.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

"Die Auswertung einer statischen Erhebung kann durch Angabe absoluter bzw relativer Häufigkeit erfolgen"


----------



## Ogil (26. Februar 2012)

Lol - "Whether you're trying to cook up a decent meal, paint a picture, run an office, or work on your vehicle, you're only as good as your tools."

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass das Werkzeug taugt


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Haha ich frag mich grade wer das Mathebuch in mein Bett gelegt hat


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (26. Februar 2012)

"Sie rochen nach Strassenstaub und Pferden." ... naja es gibt schlimmeres ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Februar 2012)

"Die Meisten haben Mäntel an, unter denen einige ihre Arbeitskleidung tragen, hohe Absätze, kurze Röcke, Hotpans und Strümpfe." 

Tja...


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2012)

Welches Buch ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Februar 2012)

Adrenalin von Michael Robotham


----------



## H2OTest (26. Februar 2012)

"Schwing in in diese Richtung" ist übrings ein Manga


----------



## Hordlerkiller (26. Februar 2012)

4,5 monate noch bis zum urlaub boah mein erster urlaub seit 10 jahren ^^


----------



## Klein-Maha (27. Februar 2012)

Morgen... es ist Montag der 27.02.2012 5:58 Uhr und es ist 2,9°C, bedeckt.... WTF? Ich will wieder in mein Bett... tauscht wer mit mir?


----------



## Edou (27. Februar 2012)

Nein, aber bei dem Handel steig ich mit ein...will in mein Bett zurück. *Duschen geht*


----------



## Klein-Maha (27. Februar 2012)

Okey Edou... dann mal hopp hopp... Fuuu, Fachrechnen am Montag Morgen hat was sadistisches


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2012)

Guten Morgeeeeeeeeeen!

Gestern war ich zum ersten Mal snowboarden diese Saison.

How I think I look:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




How I really look:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ne im Ernst für dass ich erst letzte Saison angefangen hab muss ich sagen, ging gestern erstaunlich gut. Kann ich also jedem weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Klein-Maha (27. Februar 2012)

Snowboarden beinhaltet Schnee oder? Wenn ja, ist mir das zu kalt...


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2012)

Ach komm mit ner anständigen Jacke + Hose spürt man die Kälte gar nicht.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso haben alle eigentlich so einen Hass auf Episode 1-3 ? Ich bin mit denen aufgewachsen und mag sie alle..


Episode 1 war ganz nett und Episode 3 war super, nur Episode 2 versuch ich immernoch vergeblich aus meinem Gedächtnis zu löschen und wache manchmal mitten in der Nacht schreiend und schweissgebadet auf, weil ich davon geträumt hab.


----------



## Klein-Maha (27. Februar 2012)

Ich bin mal in die französischen alpen gefahren... Hatte einen wunderbaren Skianzug...

That's how i looked



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Februar 2012)

Mir sind Skier lieber.


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2012)

Guten Taaag *gähn*
Oh Mann, erst ein Tag Frühschicht und ich hasse sie jetzt schon.


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2012)

So still hier heute o_o


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> So still hier heute o_o



Scheiß Tag... Montag...


----------



## tonygt (27. Februar 2012)

EIn Tag wie jeder anderer.. zumindest für Studenten die grad Ferien haben


----------



## Klein-Maha (27. Februar 2012)

Mir ist gerade sterbenslangweilig... nirgendwo was los, und ich hab zwei freistunden. würd ja zocken, aber unsere schulleitung gibt nicht so viel her...


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2012)

Tonygt, ich habe spontan entschieden, dass ich dich hasse  

Naja... ich finds gar nicht so schlimm, aber ich hatte auch kein Wochenende, aus dem ich herausgerissen wurde o.o ich arbeite seit letztem Dienstag durch..


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> EIn Tag wie jeder anderer.. zumindest für Studenten die grad Ferien haben



Jo, prinzipiell richtig. ^^

Bin ich froh, wenn ich im Wintersemester auch dazu gehöre.
Wobei ich mich nicht zuweit aus dem Fenster lehnen will und auch jetzt zufrieden bin, so wie es ist.


----------



## tonygt (27. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Tonygt, ich habe spontan entschieden, dass ich dich hasse
> 
> Naja... ich finds gar nicht so schlimm, aber ich hatte auch kein Wochenende, aus dem ich herausgerissen wurde o.o ich arbeite seit letztem Dienstag durch..



Das leute mich hassen wenn ich ihnen erzählen wieviel ich Wöchentlich arbeite ist mir nicht unbekannt


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2012)

Hm.. ich überlege, ob ich mich gemobbt fühlen und eine Beschwerde über dich abgeben soll... Du könntest dem entkommen, indem du mir nen Kaffee vorbeibringst


----------



## Klein-Maha (27. Februar 2012)

> indem du mir nen Kaffee vorbeibringst


... und Muffins bitte


----------



## tonygt (27. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Hm.. ich überlege, ob ich mich gemobbt fühlen und eine Beschwerde über dich abgeben soll... Du könntest dem entkommen, indem du mir nen Kaffee vorbeibringst



Ich könnt dir nur nen Tee anbieten trinke nur Tee


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2012)

Hast du schwarzen Tee? Der macht ja auch wach und ist lecker


----------



## tonygt (27. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Hast du schwarzen Tee? Der macht ja auch wach und ist lecker



Aber natürlich sogar Fairtrade, also voll Politisch korrekt.

*Auf dem weg in die Küche*


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2012)

Ooooh immer her damit! Vergiss die Milch nicht!


----------



## tonygt (27. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ooooh immer her damit! Vergiss die Milch nicht!



Puh, sry hat ein bisschen gedauert musste noch gegen Zombie Ratten in Anzügen kämpfen, die auch umbedingt Tee haben wollen aber jetzt hab ichs geschaft.

*Manaori schwarzen Tee servier*


----------



## Klein-Maha (27. Februar 2012)

Zombi Ratten in schwarzen Anzügen? Ich kenn nur Zombi Hasen.... die lassen sich immer auf meiner Terasse nieder


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2012)

Danke schön! Das nenn ich Service  Und hast du denn kein Zombievernichtungsmittel? Also bitte... bei der Zombieapokalypste bist du aufgeschmissen.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2012)

zombies sind kein thema mehr 

Hollywood hat sie ruiniert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Zombie R, gespielt von Nicholas Hoult („About A Boy“), verliebt sich gegen alle Regeln in die Jugendliche Julie (Teresa Palmer). Wie es der Zufall will, ist Nora sowieso gerade Single, denn R futtert mit Vorliebe Gehirne und leider ließ er sich auch das ihres Exfreundes schmecken. Julie jedoch weckt in ihm menschliche Gefühle, weswegen er sie auch vor seiner eigenen Untoten-Gang rettet.


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2012)

... Und ich dachte, das sei nur ein übler Scherz gewesen. Oh du heilige Scheiße. Die Welt geht zugrunde... ._." In einer Wolke aus rosa Plüsch. 
*in ein dunkles Kellerloch kriech*


----------



## tonygt (27. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Danke schön! Das nenn ich Service  Und hast du denn kein Zombievernichtungsmittel? Also bitte... bei der Zombieapokalypste bist du aufgeschmissen.



Hab einfach eine Kettensäge genommen die hat ihren Zweck auch erfüllt, wie gut das ich ich als nächstes nicht mit Küche putzen dran bin


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2012)

Wirf die Motorsäge an und lass sie laufen... *summ* Ist immer ne gute Wahl.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Februar 2012)

Jesus: Also hört genau hin, Jungs. Ich möchte das hinterher nicht in 4 verschiedenen Versionen lesen.


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2012)

Ich schäme mich - aber ich hab jetzt tatsächich ne halbe Minute gebraucht, ehe ich lachend am Bodenl ag.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2012)

erinnert mich an dogma ^^


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2012)

Endlich jemand, der den Film kennt! *strahl*


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2012)

wie kann man den film nicht kennen ^^

aber leider geht er gegen die früheren filme von kevin smith unter ^^

clerks in s/w und english und chasing amy und mall rats ^^

chasing amy die szene mit dem schwarzen und mallrats die schoko brezel szene ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SMCki0Z_AlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2012)

Die muss ich irgendwann auch alle gucken, ich kenne noch nicht soo viele mit ihm. Jersey Girl hab ich noch, aber sonst o.o

Und es gibt so viele die ihn nicht kennen  Leider. Dabei ist er echt genial.


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie kann man den film nicht kennen ^^
> 
> aber leider geht er gegen die früheren filme von kevin smith unter ^^
> 
> ...



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2012)

bin mal einkaufen 

baba


----------



## Manaori (27. Februar 2012)

Tschötschö ^^ 

Haaaaach heute hol ich m ir ein neues Handy *strahl*


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2012)

Mittag


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2012)

Mittag um 15:30? o_O


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2012)

omg 

http://www.vox.de/cms/sendungen/ein-bus-voller-braeute.html

soviele klischees ^^ 20 stadtfrauen die in ein bayerisches dorf fahren und dort ihre dorf liebe finden wollen


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mittag um 15:30? o_O



Mittag = wenn ich aus der Schule komme


----------



## Weeeedlord (27. Februar 2012)

Ein Bus voller Bräute? Hah, ja da gibts so einige Brüder, die sich mit Bussen und Bräuten auskennen. *höhööööhö hust keuch*


Bin ja schon weg.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hab kein Bock mehr, will einfach nur schlafen


----------



## Deanne (27. Februar 2012)

La, la, la... Neuer Modeljob, neuer Freund, Klausur 1,3... Alles wunderbar momentan.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2012)

gz dir deanne 

weedlord du scheinst wie olliruh nur versaut zu denken ^^

das ist eine dating show ^^


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2012)

Genau so wie der Bachlor ? 
nur eine "datingshow"


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2012)

nur das dort reale frauen auf reale männer treffen ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. Februar 2012)

Eher Schlampen auf Zuhälter.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Eher Schlampen auf Zuhälter.



Indeed


----------



## Dominau (27. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mittag um 15:30? o_O



Also für mich ist jetz auch noch Mittag


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2012)

ceweiyn & oliruh wir reden nicht von euren pornos ^^


----------



## Deanne (27. Februar 2012)

Schlampen... Pornos... Das hier ist nicht der Nachtschwärmer, Jungs!!


----------



## Olliruh (27. Februar 2012)

Ich hab nie was von Schlampen oder Pornos gesagt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Genau so wie der Bachlor ?
> nur eine "datingshow"



Genau so wie Mitten im Leben Reality TV ist


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Also für mich ist jetz auch noch Mittag


Also wenn Ihr natürlich erst um 12 aufsteht versteh ich das, ansonsten: Mittag = Mitte des Tages = 12 Uhr, dann wenn die Sonne am höchsten steht


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also wenn Ihr natürlich erst um 12 aufsteht versteh ich das, ansonsten: Mittag = Mitte des Tages = 12 Uhr, dann wenn die Sonne am höchsten steht




Man gewöhnt sich immer verdammt gut an die Essenszeiten am Wochenende. Ich komme ja nunmal aus einer Landwirtsfamilie. 8 Uhr Frühstück mit unzähligen Schnitten Brot, frischer Wurst, Nutella, nem gekochten Ei, warmen Kakao ... Mittagessen um 12 Uhr, warm selbstverständlich. Kaffeetrinken um 16 Uhr mit Brot, Wurst, Käse ... und Abendessen um 20 bzw. 21 Uhr (je nachdem wie gut es im Stall klappt) mit ebenso Brot, Tee ...

Das Ganze von Freitags Nachmittags bis Sonntags Mittag, dann wieder ab zum Zweitwohnsitz.

Dagegen dann heute ... 6 Uhr aufstehen, fertig machen, 7 Uhr losfahren, auf dem Weg bei ner Bäckerei, nem Kiosk oder ner Tanke 2 belegte Brote abholen (rentiert sich besser als gekauftes Brot, wovon ich dann 2 Scheiben esse und den Rest wegwerfe ... schmeckt halt nur halb so gut, was natürlich überhaupt nicht an der Atmosphäre in der "Heimat" bzw. den Zusätzen wie dem Ei liegt  ), Mittags ab kurz vor 12 dann der knurrende Magen, is ja ers um halb 1 Mittagspause und da gibts dann irgend nen warmen Mist aus der Gegend meistens, Subway, Gyros, PommesCurrywurst ...
Um 16 Uhr knurrt dann wie üblich der Magen, die Arbeitskraft lässt nach, um 17 Uhr hätte ich frei, werde aber noch schauen, das ich einige Dinge fertig bekomme, um 18 Uhr dann rausgehen (kostet meinem Chef ja nix, ich Depp), um dann überlegen zu müssen, was man tatsächlich mal Abends gegen 7 oder 8 Uhr noch warmes machen kann, um EINE vernünftige Mahlzeit zu haben ... Heute fahre ich zu meiner Schwester, wo wir zusammen bei Pizza Dream bestellen und ich dann mit meinem Schwager mal wieder in alten Zeiten schwelgen werde und wir dann ne PS2 rauskramen, um James Bond GoldenEye zu spielen ...


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2012)

wie schmeckt den mlich direkt aus dem euter ?

kann man die überhaupt trinken ohne probleme ohne das die homogenesiert und pasteurisiert wird ?


----------



## orkman (27. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> wir dann ne PS2 rauskramen, um James Bond GoldenEye zu spielen ...



ohhhhh , will auch ... bestes spiel ever ... habs nur nie fertig bekommen , war noch zu jung und unskilled als spieler  wir hattens auf n64

ihr esst ja echt haeufig ... mir wird schlecht wenn ich morgens was esse ... und wenn ichs tu , dann hab ich mittags keinen hunger ... mittags ess ich dann was und abends auch ... meistens hab ich abends auch keinen hunger ... ich ess dann nur aus gewohnheit was damit ich dann wenigstens 2 mal am tag was gegessen hab


----------



## orkman (27. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie schmeckt den mlich direkt aus dem euter ?
> 
> kann man die überhaupt trinken ohne probleme ohne das die homogenesiert und pasteurisiert wird ?



ich wuerd mal sagen , natuerlich kann man ... das kalb trinkt es ja auch ... ausserdem gibt es genug regionen wie in russland wo die es so trinken und meines wissens ist da noch keiner dran gestorben ... ausserdem glaub ich net dass wir im mittelalter die milch pasteurisiert haben etc...


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie schmeckt den mlich direkt aus dem euter ?


Ich kenn nur Ziegenmilch direkt. Schmeckt ganz gut find ich, aber gekocht ists dann schon ein rechter Unterschied.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie schmeckt den mlich direkt aus dem euter ?
> 
> kann man die überhaupt trinken ohne probleme ohne das die homogenesiert und pasteurisiert wird ?




not sure if trolling or just ...


Sagen wir mal es ist so wie Pizza vom Italiener gegen TK-Pizza.

Wir haben wirklich gute Milch, ständig kontrollierte Werte, einen recht hohen Fettgehalt (4,3%). 

Gegen die Milch hat ein normales Erzeugnis eigentlich kaum eine Chance, das geht so weit, das "Frischmilch" aus dem Supermarkt gemieden wird, auch wenn der Tankwagen gerade den letzten Rest abgeholt hat und es dann eben keine Milch im Hause mehr gibt. Von H-Milch ganz zu schweigen.

Du musst wissen, das die Homogenisierung bzw. Pasteurisation doch recht viele Geschmacksstoffe entfernt, alles um das ganze haltbar zu machen. Zwar werden auch Bakterien getötet, diese sammeln sich jedoch nur durch die längere Wartezeit bis zum abfüllen bzw. dem Abfüllprozess an, bei diesem Prozess werden aber zusätzlich im gleichen Maße Vitamine getötet, die in der Kuhmilch natürlich noch weiter zur Geltung kommen.


----------



## Ogil (27. Februar 2012)

Man schmeckt doch auch schon deutlich den Unterschied zwischen "Frischmilch" (nur pasteurisiert) und "H-Milch" (ultrahocherhitzt und homogenisiert). Und wirklich unbehandelte Milch frisch vom Bauern ist halt nochmal ein Stueck besser.


----------



## Dominau (27. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also wenn Ihr natürlich erst um 12 aufsteht versteh ich das, ansonsten: Mittag = Mitte des Tages = 12 Uhr, dann wenn die Sonne am höchsten steht



Bin um halb 7 aufgestanden und war bis 3 Arbeiten. Und trotzdem find ich das 15Uhr noch zum Mittag gehört


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> not sure if trolling or just ...
> 
> 
> Sagen wir mal es ist so wie Pizza vom Italiener gegen TK-Pizza.
> ...



Gibt es da nicht Probleme mit den Bakterien? Ich mein sowas gehört zu haben. Stichwort Listerien.

Die gleiche Diskussion hatte ich gestern. Mittag geht für mich auch bis max. 14 Uhr, danach kommt der Nachmittag bis 17 Uhr. Der Abend folgt dann bis 23 Uhr - dann ist Nacht bis morgens 6 Uhr. Der geht dann bis 9 Uhr^^
Für mich ist das natürlich Gesetz^^ Einige andere hatten allerdings eine gaaaanz andere Vorstellung....


----------



## Kamsi (27. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> not sure if trolling or just ...



<<< stadtkind kennt nur die lila kuh bin nicht auf dem bauernhof halt aufgewachsen


----------



## orkman (28. Februar 2012)

halli hallo ... ich bin der erste für heut morgen ...? * kaffe bereitstell und nimmt ein paar brötchen für die andern raus*


----------



## Klein-Maha (28. Februar 2012)

Guten Mooooorgeeeeen! *Kaffe schnapp*

Ich hab grad mal die Milchgeschichte nachgelesen... und musste staunen. Ich glaub ich muss mir auch mal wieder nen Bauern suchen, bezüglich Frischmilch! Kenn das noch aus Kindertagen und die schmeckt so viel besser... Hmmm... Wo ist denn hier der nächste? Sch*** Großstadtleben


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> not sure if trolling or just ...
> [...]


Die Frage ist aber berechtigt. In der unbehandelten Milch können Keime drin sein. Natürlich kommt es hier zB auch darauf an, von was für Kühen das kommt (Also wie sie gehalten werden, etc).
Klar, aus dem Euter ist es nicht so schlimm wie wenn man die Milch kurze Zeit lagert (Da ist das Risiko dann schon höher - es hat ja seinen Grund, wieso man Rohmilch und Rohmilchprodukte in DE nicht kaufen/verkaufen darf), aber sowas gleich als trollen (oder schlimmeres *g*) zu werten...


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

brille schonmal an kontaktlinsen gedacht ? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> brille schonmal an kontaktlinsen gedacht ? ^^


Ich würd die sicher immer verwechseln trotz L/R auf dem Aufbewahrungskästchen :>
Wieso? :>


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

musste bei deinem nickname gerade drüber denken ^^

und dann hättest ja die selbe farbe wie die katze in deiner sig ^^

bei mir gehts ja leider nicht weil exotisches mit den augen wo kontaktlinsen nicht gehen ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> musste bei deinem nickname gerade drüber denken ^^
> 
> und dann hättest ja die selbe farbe wie die katze in deiner sig ^^
> 
> bei mir gehts ja leider nicht weil exotisches mit den augen wo kontaktlinsen nicht gehen ^^


naja, aber ich glaube, ich könnte mich auch mit dem Einsetzen der Kontaktlinsen nicht anfreunden...


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

besonders hätte ich sorgen das ich die verlieren könnte ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Februar 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Frage ist aber berechtigt. In der unbehandelten Milch können Keime drin sein. Natürlich kommt es hier zB auch darauf an, von was für Kühen das kommt (Also wie sie gehalten werden, etc).
> Klar, aus dem Euter ist es nicht so schlimm wie wenn man die Milch kurze Zeit lagert (Da ist das Risiko dann schon höher - es hat ja seinen Grund, wieso man Rohmilch und Rohmilchprodukte in DE nicht kaufen/verkaufen darf), aber sowas gleich als trollen (oder schlimmeres *g*) zu werten...



Rohmilch verkaufen ist verboten? Oo

Ok, gelesen ... gilt nicht für "Vorzugsmilch" bzw. dem Direktkauf beim Bauern. Ergo ist die Regelung bürokratischer Blödsinn :> Da geht es halt wirklich darum, das so eine Milch abgefüllt natürlich nicht sooo lange haltbar ist, wie es im normalen Supermarktwahnsinn ja der Fall ist. Sowas stellt man eben nicht 2 Tage ins Kühlregal, dann 3 Tage in den Kühlschrank ... Da ergibt sich so eine ähnliche Haltbarkeit wie bei Hackfleisch.

Auch die kurzzeitige Lagerung ist nur halb so wild. Wenn man bedenkt, das bei kleineren Bauern der Tankwagen nur alle 3 Tage kommt, bei uns alle 2 Tage (80 Milchkühe) ... Wir entnehmen die Milch also noch bevor sie überhaupt zur Molkerei geht.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

doofkatze wo du ja vom land herkommst ^^ vieleicht kennst du die legende ja wie der mensch rausgefunden hat das das was aus den eutern rauskommt geniessbar ist ?


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Februar 2012)

Ich persönlich find´s eklig, wenn die Sahne sich so oben absetzt bei der Milch vom Bauernhof *grusel* Am 1. Tag gehts ja noch aber danach...
Andrerseits hat der hohe Fettanteil in der Milch natürlich den (für mich  ) geschmacklichen Vorteil. Auch Milch mit 3,8 % Fettanteil schmaeckt mir besser, als die Milch mit 3,5 %.
Gar nicht trinken kann ich dieses "blaue Wasser"...Milch mit 0,5% *schüttel*

Nun gut, nach der ganzen Milch hol ich mir erstmal nen Tee


----------



## Deanne (28. Februar 2012)

Igitt, Milch habe ich noch nie gemocht. Habe davon immer Kratzen im Hals bekommen und finde den Geschmack einfach schrecklich.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

also noch nie kakao trinken gekonnt ? arme deanne


----------



## Deanne (28. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also noch nie kakao trinken gekonnt ? arme deanne



Klar, als Kind. Kakao ging geschmacklich okay, aber das Kratzen bekam ich trotzdem. Und heute trinke ich Soja-Kakao, der schmeckt mir auch deutlich besser. 
Ich mag diesen cremig-süßen Geschmack einfach nicht.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

http://eu.proxfree.com/page.php?get=QmrSHoUBJYC5hG9me9SF%2ByzkYaA64tiPTiE1JNAv5o1LH7w15CcMFdHWR1EI8H5%2FgTxrMvYTo4f6lFzaKiNeE4mt5ijRhWghnnVitiEUVSd11%2BMKkRm4hc0RAaG8nmnw&sa=73709f7&bit=1&fl=norefer#p/a/u/0/a_zCqKTS5o0


endlich die die breaking dawn teil 1 parodie raus ^^

solang der link weil video in deutschland durch die huso von gema gebannt ist und es vorher über proxxsite läuft ^^


----------



## iShock (28. Februar 2012)

Moin


----------



## sympathisant (28. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://eu.proxfree.c...u/0/a_zCqKTS5o0
> 
> 
> endlich die die breaking dawn teil 1 parodie raus ^^
> ...



aber: Hotlinking directly to proxied pages is not permitted. You probably clicked on a link somewhere which was to a page inside the proxy. You should probably go to the home page and enter the web address that you want to access there.


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2012)

Jau Kamsi wir kommen nicht auf die Seite, Du böser Proxy-Nutzer Du!


----------



## tonygt (28. Februar 2012)

Kamsi gib mal normalen Link hab meine eigenen Proxys 

Und Moin erstmal, eigentlich wollte ich ja heute ganz früh ins Fitness Studio aber Ups es ist 11 als ich das erste mal auf den Wecke schaute


----------



## Klein-Maha (28. Februar 2012)

Ich will in mien Bett...     Schule ist gerade sooo doof....Ein mischung aus       und


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Und Moin erstmal, eigentlich wollte ich ja heute ganz früh ins Fitness Studio aber Ups es ist 11 als ich das erste mal auf den Wecke schaute



So gings mir auch gerade 

Morgen allerseits!

Mit tiefunterlaufenen Augen von einer schlecht geschlafenen Nacht und mit Knäckebrot und Kaffee sitze ich jetzt vor dem Rechner und bete für einen guten Tag.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_zCqKTS5o0

der link dachte copy und past geht mit dem proxy ^^


----------



## Silenzz (28. Februar 2012)

Sagt mal, wenn ne Tastatur völlig verklebt ist, weil einem gestern Apfelsaft drübergelaufen ist, sie aber eigentlich noch völlig Funktioniert nur die Tasten sich sehr schwer drücken lassen, kann man da noch was retten?


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Februar 2012)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wenn ne Tastatur völlig verklebt ist, weil einem gestern Apfelsaft drübergelaufen ist, sie aber eigentlich noch völlig Funktioniert nur die Tasten sich sehr schwer drücken lassen, kann man da noch was retten?




Zur Strafe kaufst du dir eine neue. Bis du gelernt hast, wie man mit Getränken vor dem Rechner umzugehen hat.


----------



## tonygt (28. Februar 2012)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wenn ne Tastatur völlig verklebt ist, weil einem gestern Apfelsaft drübergelaufen ist, sie aber eigentlich noch völlig Funktioniert nur die Tasten sich sehr schwer drücken lassen, kann man da noch was retten?



Nochmal Wasser drüber laufen lassen und hoffen das es besser wird 
Ne spaß beiseite man könnte Probieren alle Tasten rauszunehmen und die Tasten und das drunter auszuwischen könnte zumindest funktionieren.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Februar 2012)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wenn ne Tastatur völlig verklebt ist, weil einem gestern Apfelsaft drübergelaufen ist, sie aber eigentlich noch völlig Funktioniert nur die Tasten sich sehr schwer drücken lassen, kann man da noch was retten?


Wie wärs mit reinigen? :>


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2012)

Ich geh davon aus dass es ne normale Tastatur ist keine Laptop-Tastatur

Gibt 3 Möglichkeiten:
1) Stecker rausziehn, Tasten rausnehmen, mit KALTEM Wasser reinigen (mit warmen können die sich schnell verbiegen), Tasten wieder reintun, fertig.
2) Stecker rausziehn, Wasser drüberschütten, fönen, fertig. Diese Variante ist viel schneller, kann aber auch dazu führen, dass die Tastatur nacher kaputt ist 
3) Ignorieren und mit verklebten Tasten leben

Edit: Hab alle 3 Varianten schonmal gemacht und hat alles funktioniert, wobei die dritte die unangenehmste ist und die Tasten irgendwann, wenn Du Pech hast, gar nicht mehr hochkommen.


----------



## Silenzz (28. Februar 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Zur Strafe kaufst du dir eine neue. Bis du gelernt hast, wie man mit Getränken vor dem Rechner umzugehen hat.


3 Jahre ist alles gut gegangen und ich einmal einen Fehler gemacht, ich flehe um Gnade!  Spaß beiseite  Ich würd dann wohl oder übel alle Tasten rausnehmen und hoffen dass es funktioniert, danke 

&#8364;DITH: Ist keine Laptop Tastatur, sondern ne Kabellose für'n Pc


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

naja was für ne tastartur ist es ?

bei manchen tastartur kann man ja die plastik knöpfe von der tastartur rausnehmen und dann mit wattestäbchen und reinigungsalkohol (apotheke) die kontakte säubern ^^


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich geh davon aus dass es ne normale Tastatur ist keine Laptop-Tastatur
> 
> Gibt 3 Möglichkeiten:
> 1) Stecker rausziehn, Tasten rausnehmen, mit KALTEM Wasser reinigen (mit warmen können die sich schnell verbiegen), Tasten wieder reintun, fertig.
> ...



wasser hinterlässt kalkflecken oder greift die kontakte an ^^


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2012)

Kalkflecken hatt ich nach der Reinigung nie und die Kontakte haben auch allesamt immer funktioniert.


----------



## Klein-Maha (28. Februar 2012)

Hähä... erinnert mich an den Orangensaft, der mir mal über die Taste gelaufen ist...

Alle Tasten raus, schön sauber machen. Falls diese nette Gummimatte darunter auch was abgekriegt hat: aufschrauben, matte raus, schön waschen und alles wieder zusammen bauen.

Achja: HF


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

naja je nach bundesland/stadt/dorf hat man unterschiedlich hartes wasser ^^


----------



## Klein-Maha (28. Februar 2012)

Ich geh jetzt mal mit Schlägel in die Schultoilette und hau aufs Wasser... Härtegrad testen


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

in der toilette läuft nicht das selbe wasser wie im waschbecken ^^


----------



## Klein-Maha (28. Februar 2012)

Echt nicht? Verdammt...


----------



## iShock (28. Februar 2012)

trotzdem sollte es doch auch waschbecken in der schultoilette geben oder täusch ich mich ?


----------



## Klein-Maha (28. Februar 2012)

Jaaaaa.... aber die sind sooo klein, da komm ich mim schlägel nicht ans wassser^^


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> in der toilette läuft nicht das selbe wasser wie im waschbecken ^^





Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Echt nicht? Verdammt...


Hast Du nie Idiocracy geschaut? Im Waschbecken gibts Gatorade und in der Toilette und Klowasser


----------



## Kamsi (28. Februar 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Echt nicht? Verdammt...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ipWCD1ktw9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hast Du nie Idiocracy geschaut? Im Waschbecken gibts Gatorade und in der Toilette und Klowasser




Einer der besten Filme überhaupt :-)


----------



## Olliruh (28. Februar 2012)

Guten Mittag 

Omg meine beste Freundin kannte Apocalypse Now nicht


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Guten Mittag
> 
> Omg meine beste Freundin kannte Apocalypse Now nicht



Ist auch eher nen Männerfilm


----------



## Olliruh (28. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist auch eher nen Männerfilm



Egal der wird jetzt erstmal mit ihr geguckt. 

Und außerdem sollte man wenigstens den Namen kennnen aber sie hat noch NIE davon gehört.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2012)

Hihihi


----------



## Klein-Maha (29. Februar 2012)

*gähn* Morgen zusammen...


----------



## Davatar (29. Februar 2012)

Morgen!

Mach doch mal bitte einer, dass Samstag wird. Wer kann hier die Zeit beeinflussen?

Edit: Keiner? Ok dann versuch ichs mal...

*Sanduhr Beschwör*
*Sanduhr erscheint*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sanduhr mit Erde verbind*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zeit-Veränderungs-Formeln aussprech*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hmm...das war wohl der falsche Zauber...


----------



## Dominau (29. Februar 2012)

Will endlich Freitag haben :/


----------



## Klein-Maha (29. Februar 2012)

Meint ihr das funktioniert über Zeitkrümmung? Ich könnte auch alternativ meine Kollegin fragen, die spielt aufm Mythodea so ne Irre Magierin... wobei, so wie ich sie kenne kommt dann so was raus wie "Winke winke Kontinent versinke..." hmm.... 

Ich will in mein Bett!! Ich hasse Datenbanken und Entity-Relationship-Diagramme... und warum? weil ichs nicht kann... KAnn das wer von euch?


----------



## Davatar (29. Februar 2012)

Nix Freitag, Samstag will ich 

Nächster Versuch. Diesmal nehm ich nen Zeitzauber, der statt ner Sanduhr die Sonne als Katalysator benutzt.

*Sonne beschwör*
*Sonne erscheint* PLOPP:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Zauberformeln murmel*
*Sonneneruptionen auslös*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zeitverzerrungs-Formeln aussprech*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zeitveränderungs-Zauber bewirk*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...ups...Sonne weg...öhm...ich wars nicht, Dominau ist der Schuldige!


----------



## Davatar (29. Februar 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Meint ihr das funktioniert über Zeitkrümmung? Ich könnte auch alternativ meine Kollegin fragen, die spielt aufm Mythodea so ne Irre Magierin... wobei, so wie ich sie kenne kommt dann so was raus wie "Winke winke Kontinent versinke..." hmm....
> 
> Ich will in mein Bett!! Ich hasse Datenbanken und Entity-Relationship-Diagramme... und warum? weil ichs nicht kann... KAnn das wer von euch?


Jau wenn man einmal das Prinzip verstanden hat ists recht einfach. Was willst Du denn wissen?


----------



## Klein-Maha (29. Februar 2012)

Das Prinzip... ich hab die ersten beiden Wochen des Semesters nicht teilnehmen dürfen... mir fehlt der Zusammenhang. Also ne Seite wos gut erklärt wird, würde mir schon reichen... 
Ich kenne die Symbole und weiß auch m:n, 1:n usw... Aber jetzt mal annem konkreten Beispiel: Filiale hat Filialnr und Adresse (Filiale ist Entitytyp), bestellt einen Artikel (Artikel mit Artikelnr und Preis, auch Entitytyp)... und jetzt kommt meine Schwachstelle: die Verkaufsabteilung prüft und bearbeitet die Bestellung und leitet sie dann an eines der Lager weiter. Die Lager sind wieder Entitytypen mit Nr und Adresse. 
Ist die Verkaufsabteilung jetzt ein Entitytyp oder was? Und wenn ja, liegt die dann zwischen dem Artikel und dem Lager oder zwischen Filiale und Artikel... 
*haar rauf* Ich such mir ne Page wo das so schön von Anfang bis Ende beschrieben wird


----------



## Davatar (29. Februar 2012)

Kannst Du mir ein Bild eines Beispiels von Euch hochladen? Dann kann ich Dir das erklären. Ich hab halt die Erfahrung gemacht, dass obwohl es eigentlich Standards gibt, wie man solche Diagramme darstellt, verschiedene Dozenten dies letztendlich unterschiedlich handhaben und man so schnell verwirrt sein kann, wenn man eine "fremde" Notation sieht.

Edit: Ahja und verwendet Ihr englische oder deutsche Ausdrücke?


----------



## orkman (29. Februar 2012)

guten morgääääääääähn! kaffee steht bereit ... wieso muss heut nur son scheiss tag sein ;(


----------



## Manaori (29. Februar 2012)

*den Kaffee schnapp*
Morgen auch. Und.. keine Ahnung.. aber freut mich, dass ich damit nicht allein bin. Hab mir heute soo nen Fail auf Arbeit geliefert :S Aber da noch Probezeit ist und ich erst seit zwei Wochen da bin, hoffe ich dass die das nicht so eng sehen...


----------



## Klein-Maha (29. Februar 2012)

nicht über die qualität wundern, habs mim handy abfotografiert...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (29. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> *den Kaffee schnapp*
> Morgen auch. Und.. keine Ahnung.. aber freut mich, dass ich damit nicht allein bin. Hab mir heute soo nen Fail auf Arbeit geliefert :S Aber da noch Probezeit ist und ich erst seit zwei Wochen da bin, hoffe ich dass die das nicht so eng sehen...



was arbeitest du denn ? und was studierst du denn ? und was fuern fail war das ? ... einzelheiten her pls


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

sie hat den einen ring nicht in den vulkan von modor geworfen sondern herscht damit jetzt über ihre abteilung ^^


----------



## Konov (29. Februar 2012)

Morgen zusammen 

Die schwarzen Fingernägel irritieren mich Klein-Maha


----------



## Klein-Maha (29. Februar 2012)

Na toll... gerade die Lösung bekommen! Ich denke zu kompliziert... Warum ist das so kompliziert? Also eher warum mach ich es mir so kompliziert? Als Farbschubser mit IT-lern.... Ich sollte drank denken, dass die faul sind..  

@Konov: Warum??? *auf die Fingernägel guck*


----------



## orkman (29. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sie hat den einen ring nicht in den vulkan von modor geworfen sondern herscht damit jetzt über ihre abteilung ^^



gut dass sie nur in der probezeit ist  danach krieg ich den ring zurueck *muhahahaha teufliches lachen*


----------



## Konov (29. Februar 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> @Konov: Warum??? *auf die Fingernägel guck*



Wir lesen in Englisch grad MacBeth, du könntest eine der drei Hexen sein


----------



## Klein-Maha (29. Februar 2012)

Ich bin, Konov... das ist ein kleiner Unterschied


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

sie tut schon nicht dein blut saugen und deine seele essen konov ^^


----------



## Konov (29. Februar 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Ich bin, Konov... das ist ein kleiner Unterschied



Du bist ich?? Wie kann das sein? Wahhh


----------



## Klein-Maha (29. Februar 2012)

Komma falsch gelesen... Ich bin eine der Hexen^^


----------



## Manaori (29. Februar 2012)

Studieren tu ich gar nicht, momentan zumindest xD 
Arbeiten tu ich... naja, cih mache grade den BFD in einer Wohn- und Betreuungsstätte für menschen mit Behinderung. Darum auch Schichtdienst mit teils um fünf aufstehen :S Uund wir kü+mmern uns da ja uach um die Pflege und so, da die meisten gehbehindert sind, müssen wir die also morgens aus dem Bett werfen, beim Waschen helfen etc. Haben da auch die tollen Klingeln wie im Krankenhaus... und naja, da hat einer geläutet weil er was brauchte, ich sag noch ich gebs weiter, finde die eine, der ichs weitergeben soll nicht und mach erst mal mit der Arbeit weiter... und naja... dann hab ichs vergessen und er lag also ne Stunde länger im Bett als er eigentlich wollte ._." zum glück war er keiner von denen, die frühs mit dem Bus wegfahren müssen und sauer war er auch nicht, aber... peinlich ist es doch irgendwie x.x


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Du bist ich?? Wie kann das sein? Wahhh



Auf Konovs Avatar schau

 Legion ist mein Name, denn wir sind viele


----------



## Konov (29. Februar 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Komma falsch gelesen... Ich bin eine der Hexen^^



Dann bin ich jetzt wohl geliefert. ^^



Kamsi schrieb:


> Auf Konovs Avatar schau
> 
> Legion ist mein Name, denn wir sind viele



Wir sind alle Hexen und wir sind alle Anonym.


----------



## Manaori (29. Februar 2012)

Du bist ne Hexe? :O Dir ist schon klar, dass das die feminine Form ist...?


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

konov du bist wenn ein Hexer ^^


----------



## Konov (29. Februar 2012)

Da gehts schon los!
Rechtschreib Verzauberungen werden auf mich losgelassen.... Manaori ist auch eine Hexe!
Wir sind alle geliefert....


----------



## Manaori (29. Februar 2012)

Tja.... ich bin eben böse und überhaupt! *mit dem Finger schnips* Hrhr...


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Tja.... ich bin eben böse und überhaupt! *mit dem Finger schnips* Hrhr...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7kyIFv5aqJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Klein-Maha (29. Februar 2012)

Erkläre mir mal bitte einer, WARUM ich als Mediengestalter Datenbanken und IT lernen muss? Ich habs vergessen...

So, kurze Pause und dann geht es weiter mit IT! Melde mich mal gehorsamst ab 
Achja: Falls wer eine gute Seite mit Datenbankmodellen und erklärungen hat, bitte rüberreichen! Danke *lieb verbeug*


----------



## Manaori (29. Februar 2012)

:O Kamsi, ich bin entsetzt! Wusstest du denn nicht, dass hexen zu Gefahrstoffen gehören und deshalb nicht verbrannt werden dürfen? Also ehrlich.. *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Davatar (29. Februar 2012)

Ok ich sehe Ihr habt ne...interessante Notation...aber ich denke ich verstehe was gemeint ist. Ich kann das alles jetzt natürlich nur mit meinen eigenen Worten wiedergeben, da ich selbst nicht unterrichte und vor allem nicht bei Euch ^^ Drum kann es schon sein, dass ich was anders erzähle als es Euer Dozent tun würde. Aber ich versuche, möglichst allgemein zu erklären.


Ich versuche jetzt mal das Bild zu erklären, das Du gescannt hast:
So wie ich das sehe sind ja bei Euch die "Rechtecke" die *Entitytypen *(ich kenne das übrigens eigentlich als Entität). Auf Deinem Bild wären das dann "Systembetreuer" und "Arbeitsplatzrechner".
Beliebig viele Systembetreuer betreuen beliebig viele Arbeitsplatzrechner (m:n-Beziehung). Das bedeutet, dass zB in einer Unternehmung 3 Systembetreuer angestellt sind und diese 3 Systembetreuer für sämtliche Arbeitsplätze zuständig sind. Ein Arbeitsplatz kann somit von jedem der 3 Systembetreuer betreut werden. m:n bedeutet in diesem Fall, es spielt keine Rolle, wer welchen Arbeitsplatz betreut.

Ein Entitytyp hat normalerweise *Eigenschaften*/*Attribute*/*Felder* (ich kenne leider Eure offizielle Bezeichnung in diesem Fall nicht. Bei uns spricht man normalerweise von Attributen oder Feldern). Die Attribute sind auf Deinem Bild die grünen Kreise, das heisst:
Der Entitytyp "Systembetreuer" hat die Attribute "Betreuer Nr", "Telefon" und "Büro Nr".
Der Entitytyp "Arbeitsplatzrechner" hat die Attribute "Festplatte", "RechnerNr", "Betriebssystem", "BüroNr" und "Netzwerkkarte".
Ein Attribut ist quasi eine ein Teil des Entitytyps. Wenn Du einen Entitytyp beschreiben möchtest, könntest Du einfach alle Attribute aufzählen und Dein Gegenüber wüsste, was gemeint ist.

Die Verbindung von Entitytypen werden im Normalfall *Beziehung*/*Verknüpfung* genannt. Die Beziehung zeigt auf, wie die beiden verbundenen Entitytypen im System miteinander verbunden sind. Damit eine Beziehung möglich ist, werden, nebst zwei Entitytypen, folgende drei Dinge benötigt:
1) Die Erklärung, was die Verbindung macht.
2) Die Kardinalität.
3) Schlüssel

1) Die *Erklärung* ist auf Deinem Bild die Raute, die mit "betreut" gekennzeichnet ist. Diese Erklärung auf zwei Arten gelesen werden:
- Ein Systembetreuer betreut Arbeitsplatzrechner.
- Ein Arbeitsplatzrechner wird durch Systembetreuer betreut.
Die Erklärung dient hauptsächlich dem besseren Verständnis des Diagramms und kann *meiner Meinung nach* auch weggelassen werden, wenn ein entsprechender Beschreibungstext das Diagramm erklärt. Diese Info erhältst Du aber jetzt unter uns und Dein Dozent wird das garantiert nicht so sehen (vor allem nicht in der Prüfung  )!

2) Die *Kardinalität *(1:1, 1:n, m:n) zeigt an, wiviele Entitytypen auf beiden Seiten für eine Zusammenarbeit vorhanden sind. Manchmal wird die Kardinalität auch *Gewichtung* genannt. Gewöhne Dir aber besser Kardinalität an, dann weiss jeder wovon Du sprichst. Das bedeutet:
1:1 Genau EIN Systembetreuer betreut genau EINEN Arbeitsplatzrechner, nicht mehr und nicht weniger (Beispiel: 1-Mann-Firma).
1:n EIN Systembetreuer betreut BELIEBIG VIELE Arbeitsplatzrechner (Beispiel: Kleine Firma mit nur einem IT-Spezialisten, der sich um alles kümmert).
m:n Beliebig viele Systembetreuer betreuen beliebig viele Arbeitsplatzrechner (Normalfall in einer grossen Firma)

Was mir ehrlich gesagt neu ist sind diese violetten Kreise, die mit der Raute verbunden sind. Aber die sollen vermutlich aussagen, dass ein Betreuer beim betreuen eines Arbeitsplatzrechners die Aufgabe hat, die "RechnerNr", "Uhrzeit", "BetreuerNr", "Stunden" und "Datum" zu betreuen.
Was natürlich auch möglich wäre: In einer Datenbank hat hat man bei einer m:n-Beziehung eine *Hilfstabelle*, die eben genau den Kontakt zwischen zwei Entitytypen darstellt. Das würde bedeuten, wenn Du eine Datenbank mit den beiden Tabellen "Systembetreuer" und "Arbeitsplatzrechner" hast, würdest Du noch eine Tabelle "Betreuung" (oder sowas) benötigen, weil man sonst die m:N-Beziehung nicht ermöglichen kann. In dieser Tabelle würde man dann für jede Verknüpfung von Systembetreuern zu Arbeitsplatzrechnern je eine Zeile hinzufügen, die eben die Felder "RechnerNr", "Uhrzeit", "Datum", "Stunden" und "BetreuerNr" beinhalten würden. Das ist jetzt aber alles Spekulation, da ich wie gesagt Eure Notation nicht kenne.

3) *Schlüssel* sind der Anfang und das Ende einer Beziehung. Du musst Dir eine Beziehung wie eine Verbindungslinie von zwei Punkten vorstellen. Auf der Einen Seite der Verbindung hast Du einen Schlüssel (erster Punkt) und auf der anderen Seite einen anderen Schlüssel (zweiter Punkt). Je nach Kardinalität kann ein Schlüssel aus einem oder mehreren Attributen bestehen. Es wird zwischen *Primärschlüssel* und *Fremdschlüssel* unterschieden.
Der *Primärschlüssel* ist ein Attribut, dessen Inhalte innerhalb der selben Spalte einmalig sind. Ein gutes Beispiel ist automatische ID (Identifikationsnummer). Eine automatische ID kann beispielsweise bei 0 beginnen und wird mit jedem Eintrag um 1 Erhöht. Nehmen wir an, Du hast 10 Systembetreuer. Jeder dieser Systembetreuer erhält eine eigene ID, also beispielsweise {0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9}. Du kannst also jederzeit jeden Systembetreuer anhand seiner ID identifizieren. Ein häufiger Anfängerfehler ist, dass man den Primärschlüssel auf den Namen einer Person setzen möchte. Wenn Du aber nun 10 Systembetreuer hast und alle "Müller" heissen, weiss am Ende weder das System, noch Du selbst, welcher Müller nun wer ist. Das Resultat ist ein Datenchaos. Daher setzt man, wenns nötig ist, dass die Einträge untereinander unterscheidbar sein müssen, eigentlich immer eine einzigartige ID.
Ein *Fremdschlüssel* ist ein Attribut, das den Endpunkt einer Beziehung darstellt. Es dient dazu, dass das System/der Benutzer weiss, wie verschiedene Einträge von verschiedenen Entitytypen miteinander verbunden sind.

*Wichtig:* Je nach Kardinalität werden Primärschlüssel und/oder Fremdschlüssel eingesetzt. Erklärung anhand Deines Bildes:
1:1 würde bedeuten, dass Du quasi von der 1-Mann-1-Computer-Situation ausgehen würdest. Für jeden Eintrag unter "Systembetreuer" würde genau ein Eintrag unter "Arbeitsplatzrechner" existieren. Diese beiden Einträge hätten *den selben Primärschlüssel*.
1:n würde bedeuten, dass Du quasi von der 1-Mann-BeliebigvieleComputer-Situation ausgehen würdest. Jeder Eintrag unter "Systembetreuer" hätte eine eindeutige ID, den *Primärschlüssel*. Unter "Arbeitsplatzrechner" könnten jedoch beliebig viele Einträge stehen, die alle eine ID der Systembetreuer hätten. Beispiel: 2 Systembetreuer, die je 15 Arbeitsplätze betreuen würde 2 Einträge in der Tabelle Systembetreuer und 2x 15 Einträge in der Tabelle Arbeitsplatzrechner bedeuten. Diese 15 Einträge hätten alle die ID des Systembetreuers, als *Fremdschlüssel*.
m:n bedeutet, dass Du quasi von der BeliebigvieleMänner-BeliebigvieleComputer-Situation ausgehen würdest. Hier werden nun *zwei Primärschlüssel* miteinander verbunden, da alle Systembetreuer eine eindeutige ID und alle Arbeitsplatzrechner eine eindeutige ID brauchen. Um dies technisch umsetzen zu können, bräuchte man aber, wie bereits oben erwähnt, (im Normalfall) eine Hilfstabelle. Darauf gehe ich aber nicht weiter ein, da ich Dich nicht weiter verwirren möchte.

Zuletzt noch eine Anmerkung: Im Normalfall werden Primärschlüssel mit einer durchgezogenen Linie geschrieben. Fremdschlüssel werden mit einer gestrichelten Linie geschrieben.


Für Fragen bin ich offen


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> :O Kamsi, ich bin entsetzt! Wusstest du denn nicht, dass hexen zu Gefahrstoffen gehören und deshalb nicht verbrannt werden dürfen? Also ehrlich.. *kopfschüttel*



Du wiegst doch eh mehr als eine Gans also wirste nicht verbrannt


----------



## Manaori (29. Februar 2012)

Hm... auch wieder wahr. Aber trotzdem - es geht ums Prinzip! Du solltest dich schämen!


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_uUi6ckDBKs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wobei mir dieses hexen lieber sind ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Februar 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...]



Und ich dachte immer, Jura wäre trocken.


----------



## Manaori (29. Februar 2012)

Mhhh ja... die Hexe hat was. *nick*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Februar 2012)

Soeben meinen Ausbildungsplatz als Erzieher bekommen, F'YEAH


----------



## Manaori (29. Februar 2012)

Boaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah gezett! Erzieher wofür genau? Wie lang geht die Ausbildung? =D


----------



## Soladra (29. Februar 2012)

huhu


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

meinen respekt shaki

heutzutage noch als erzieher/lehrer anzufangen bei diesen vielen regeln im kindergarten/grundschule und gewalt in den schulen ab 7te klasse


----------



## heinzelmännchen (29. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Soeben meinen Ausbildungsplatz als Erzieher bekommen, F'YEAH




Falls du Erzieher in nem Kindergarten werden willst, finde ich des gut, dass du das machst.

Immerhin sind männliche Bezugspersonen in Kindergarten und Grundschule unterrepräsentiert.


----------



## Klein-Maha (29. Februar 2012)

Davatar, tausend Dank! Du hast mir noch einige Erklärugen gegeben! Wird gerade alles viel durchschaubarer... Ich werde den Text zwar bestimmt zwei dreimal lesen müssen, aber danke danke danke für die Mühe *knuddel*

*geht jetzt noch mal die Datenbankmodelle von heute durch*


----------



## Manaori (29. Februar 2012)

Naja, Erzieherausbildung kann ja sehr viel behalten, je nachdem welchen Bereich man wählt. Pädagogik umfasst ja teilweise auch Arbeit mit Menschen mit Behinderung genauso wie Jugendheime/Schulen etc.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Februar 2012)

Danke euch 

Also wo genau stellt sich dann noch heraus, würde gerne was in Integrations-Kindergärten/horte (unter anderem mit Behinderten) machen. Oder auch mit Jugendlichen in Freizeiteinrichtungen oder sowat... ma gucken. Geht dann 3 Jahre, danach kommt das Studium (wenn alles glatt läuft)


----------



## Manaori (29. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Danke euch
> 
> Also wo genau stellt sich dann noch heraus, würde gerne was in Integrations-Kindergärten/horte (unter anderem mit Behinderten) machen. Oder auch mit Jugendlichen in Freizeiteinrichtungen oder sowat... ma gucken. Geht dann 3 Jahre, danach kommt das Studium (wenn alles glatt läuft)



Na dann viel Erfolg! =D KAnn sein dass ich dich iwann mal ausfrage, ich will nächstes Jahr auch ne Ausbildung in der Richtung Heilpädagogik anfangen *g*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Februar 2012)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Immerhin sind männliche Bezugspersonen in Kindergarten und Grundschule unterrepräsentiert.



Da muss ich dir leider zustimmen. Mache grad ein soziales Jahr in einer integrativen Waldorfschule, da merkt man es besondern. Wir sind 2 männliche Helfer, der Rest nur Frauen. Und Lehrer sind im Gegensatz zu Lehrerinnen auch kaum vorhanden. Es gibt ja auch Eltern, die da meinen, männliche Erzieher = pädophil (ich habe das wirklich schon erlebt), da kann man dann aber auch nix machen.

Hab schon oft gehabt, das Jugendliche zu mir kamen und über Probleme geredet haben, die sie nicht der Erzieherin/Lehrerin mitteilen wollten. Da merkt man sowas halt. Damit will ich jetzt keiner Frau zu nahe treten 

@Manaori

Heilpädagogik ist sehr interessant, hatte ich unter anderem auch im Sinn, nur braucht man da ne Ausbildung (eben zum Erzieher). Ist ja teilweise auch nur ne Weiterbildung.


----------



## Manaori (29. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir leider zustimmen. Mache grad ein soziales Jahr in einer integrativen Waldorfschule, da merkt man es besondern. Wir sind 2 männliche Helfer, der Rest nur Frauen. Und Lehrer sind im Gegensatz zu Lehrerinnen auch kaum vorhanden. Es gibt ja auch Eltern, die da meinen, männliche Erzieher = pädophil (ich habe das wirklich schon erlebt), da kann man dann aber auch nix machen.
> 
> Hab schon oft gehabt, das Jugendliche zu mir kamen und über Probleme geredet haben, die sie nicht der Erzieherin/Lehrerin mitteilen wollten. Da merkt man sowas halt. Damit will ich jetzt keiner Frau zu nahe treten
> 
> ...



Ooh tatsächlich? da muss ich nochmal gucken... ich dachte, man kommt nur über die Soziale Assistenz rein, bevor man überhaupt was andres anfangen kann. Aber wenn es direkt eine Erzieherausbildung gibt, ist das umso besser, da mich das am meiten reizen würd


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Februar 2012)

Da bin ich mir sehr unsicher, aber WENN du die Möglichkeit hast, Erzieherin zu machen, tu das auch. Ist zwar 1 Jahr mehr, aber mein Gott...  Dafür kannst du später in mehreren Bereichen arbeiten (SPA ist da nur eingeschränkt soweit ich weiß)


----------



## Manaori (29. Februar 2012)

Danke für den Tip  Da werde ich gucken, wenn es so weit ist, bis Februar bin ich eh noch gut untergebracht im BFD <3


----------



## Davatar (29. Februar 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, Jura wäre trocken.


Du wirst es nicht glauben, aber ich wollte früher mal Jura studieren. Hatte dann ne Schnupperwoche in ner Anwaltskanzlei und bin danach auf Informatik umgestiegen 

(Edit: War mir einfach zu trocken )


----------



## Konov (29. Februar 2012)

Glückwunsch Shikari ^^
Ich werde wohl dieses Jahr noch Erziehungswissenschaften studieren, geht auch in die Richtung.


----------



## Dominau (29. Februar 2012)

Feier Abend, jiha! 
Dann noch bis Freitag schaffen und dann kommts endlich, das Wochenende


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Februar 2012)

Danke Konov 

Bei mir geht es in die Richtung Soziale Arbeit/Sozialpädagogik, wenn alles glatt läuft


----------



## Dominau (29. Februar 2012)

Bin ich froh wenn ich mit meinem FSJ fertig bin ..


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

gibts eingentlich vergünstigungen oder weshalb macht man ein fsj ? ist das der ersatz zum wehrdienst ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Februar 2012)

Wegen der Kohle macht man es sicherlich nicht, man verdient zwar ganz gut, wenn man es aber mit nem Nebenjob vergleicht, ist es nix. (Auch, wenn man versichert ist und Kindergeld bekommt) Vergünstigungen gibt es nicht.


----------



## Dominau (29. Februar 2012)

Wehrdienst gibts ja garnicht mehr 
So ein FSJ wird halt einfach in manchen Bereichen vorrausgesetzt. Sieht außerdem auch gut aus im Zeugnis.


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Februar 2012)

FSJ ist einfach nur ein Zertifikat, dass du dich ein Jahr lang nützlich gemacht hast, was der Arbeitgeber berücksichtigen kann. Bei einem Freund, der Lehramt studiert, war es allerdings so, dass sein FSJ an der Schule auf seine Pflichtpraktika angerechnet wurde.


----------



## Konov (29. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Danke Konov
> 
> Bei mir geht es in die Richtung Soziale Arbeit/Sozialpädagogik, wenn alles glatt läuft



Dito 
Erziehungswissenschaften ist allgemein nichts anderes als Pädagogik.
Würde auch gerne mit Jugendlichen arbeiten, ggf. auch mit Migranten wobei ich mir dafür halt noch ein paar Fremdsprachenkenntnisse im arabischen Bereich aneignen werde.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

vergess nicht kugelsichere weste schützt vor messern


----------



## Konov (29. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vergess nicht kugelsichere weste schützt vor messern



Wie kommste jetzt darauf?? ^^


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

kabel1 achtung kontrolle, mein revier
vox spiegel tv doku
n24 dokus
pro7 taff beitrag zum thema bootcamps in deutschland ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Februar 2012)

Man sollte nicht alles glauben, was das Boulevard-TV so verbreitet.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

entspricht aber sehr oft der realität


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Februar 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kabel1 achtung kontrolle, mein revier
> vox spiegel tv doku
> n24 dokus
> pro7 taff beitrag zum thema bootcamps in deutschland ^^



Nicht zu vergessen :

Berlin Tag&Nacht
Verdachtsfälle
Familien im Brennpunkt
Richterin Barbara Salesch
Richter xyz
Betrugsfälle

... schlimm, was in Deutschland alles passiert. Und wie schnell immer Kameras da sind...


----------



## Olliruh (29. Februar 2012)

Und das die Leute immer ein Mikro tragen


----------



## Ceiwyn (29. Februar 2012)

Übrigens amüsant, wie sehr diese Richtershows von der Realität entfernt sind. In wirklich keinem Punkt stimmen Fiktion und Wirklichkeit überein - fängt schon bei der Prozessordnung an. Lustig wird es, wenn typische Barbara-Salesch-Gucker als Zuschauer oder Zeuge geladen werden und meinen, sie müssten mal eben was dazwischen rufen, weil man das bei Gerichtsshows ja auch darf. Die meisten gehen dann mit einem dreistelligen Ordnungsgeld nach Hause.


----------



## Kamsi (29. Februar 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen :
> 
> Berlin Tag&Nacht
> Verdachtsfälle
> ...



shakira du verdrehst da was ^^

was du aufzählst sind gute zeiten/schlechte zeiten soaps ^^ und salesch und co basiert auf echten fällen 

während meins realer ist 

und wir alle kenne ja von tv total solche beiträge von seriösen öffentlichen regionalen sendern wofür gez zahlen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t-dVXqmGm3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=br1nREuLvfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Februar 2012)

Hitler kann das sein ?


----------



## Konov (29. Februar 2012)

Gleich Schule.... keine Lust...


----------



## Klein-Maha (29. Februar 2012)

Konov, Abendschule oder was? Ich hab jetzt schön wundervoll feierabend und werde den abend dadurch ausklingen lassen, dass ich meine Mitstreiter vor den bösen Schergen Todesschwinges beschütze... so jedenfalls der plan


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Februar 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Februar 2012)

Abendschule wäre auch mein Tod! Ich bin absoluter Frühaufsteher und ab 18 Uhr zu nichts (ok...fast nichts^^) mehr zu gebrauchen. 
Wie wäre es denn mal mit Morgenschulen? Vielleicht eine Marktlücke


----------



## Klein-Maha (29. Februar 2012)

Woas? Du bist doch krank... ich bin ein Nachtmensch... auch krank^^


----------



## Ellesmere (29. Februar 2012)

So eine Schule von 5 - 8 fände ich persönlich gut. Nun brauch ich kein Abi mehr und den Meister mach ich auch nicht - aber da gibts doch bestimmt mehrere die lieber in der Früh schaffen , als noch am abend?!
Bin ich denn die einzige "Lerche" hier?^^


----------



## orkman (1. März 2012)

guten morgen ... *kaffe rumreich *
das wird ein seeeeeehr langer tag heute .... 8:30 bis 17:30 ... und wir fangen mit embryologie an  ... da schafft selbst der kaffee es nicht einen zu motivieren  falls wer ne waffe hat , bitte rumreich


----------



## Zonalar (1. März 2012)

Guten Morgen allerseits
*Rucksack hinstell und absitzt*


----------



## Doofkatze (1. März 2012)

<Tavolg> Hi. Ich war sein 4 Jahren nicht mehr in ICQ drinne und weiß nicht mehr wer du bist, hab aber dennoch eine Frage an dich. Ich habe gerade ca. 20 000 Nachrichten von dir erhalten mit merkwürdigen Wörtern, Telefonnummern, Gedichten und sonstigem Unsinn. Was soll das alles?

<BoogerT> Termin beim Psychiater holen:  mein Notizbuch hat plötzlich angefangen zu sprechen.


----------



## Klein-Maha (1. März 2012)

Doofkatze: Gröööööl, der ist geil 

Achja, Guten Moooooorgen! *Kaffee schnapp* *Orkman eine handgefertigte Zweihandaxt reich* Tuts die?


----------



## orkman (1. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Doofkatze: Gröööööl, der ist geil
> 
> Achja, Guten Moooooorgen! *Kaffee schnapp* *Orkman eine handgefertigte Zweihandaxt reich* Tuts die?


Haha .. musste kurz ueberlegen  ... Zu der waffe .... Ich Wuerd ne schusswaffe bevorzugen 
Yeah embryologie faengt Zu spaet an weil der prof das micro net anbekommt


----------



## Xidish (1. März 2012)

Moinsen *kaffeeschlürf*

Ich sitze gerade an meiner Abrechnung.
Hab da ein kleines Problem mit dem Runden von Zahlen.

Ich bin auf einen Betrag von 28,425€ gekommen.
Runde ich nun auf ,43 auf - oder auf ,42 ab?

Es gab da, glaub, mal ne Regelung, von wegen ungerader oder gerader Zahl vor der 5.
Ich weiß es aber nicht mehr, da ich schon Ewigkeiten aus der Schule bin.


----------



## Klein-Maha (1. März 2012)

kaufmännisches runden: ab 5 aufrunden! also ,43

*.42 mm rüberreich* besser?


----------



## Xidish (1. März 2012)

Danke

Ist schon blöd, wenn man so einen ungeraden Stundenlohn von 11,37€ bekommt.


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



9 Monate und 22 Tage noch ^^


----------



## Xidish (1. März 2012)

schöne Fotomontage und wer's glaubt ... pp 
Es wurde bereits widerlegt, daß die Welt da untergeght (was ich eh nie gelaubt habe).
Lediglich eine Zyklusänderung bedeutet das.
Nur so nebenbei, es gibt 3 Mayakalender und die anderen beiden laufen noch weiter.^^


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Abendschule wäre auch mein Tod! Ich bin absoluter Frühaufsteher und ab 18 Uhr zu nichts (ok...fast nichts^^) mehr zu gebrauchen.
> Wie wäre es denn mal mit Morgenschulen? Vielleicht eine Marktlücke


Sowas gibts, nennt sich "Samstagsschule". Hatt ich auch mal bei ner Weiterbildung und fand auch wesentlich angenehmer als ne Abendschule. Nach der Arbeit abends kann ich nicht noch 2-3 Stunden da sitzen und jemandem zuhören, der mir nen Vortrag hält. Konzentration = 0.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2012)

Ich wünsche euch allen einen wunderschönen 30. Februar!

Den gibt es nicht, sagt ihr?

Doch! Bei der Sparkasse gibt es den:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (1. März 2012)

Guten Morgen allerseits! NOch ein Tag, dann hab ich Wochenende... um fünf aufstehen ist heftig xx


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits! NOch ein Tag, dann hab ich Wochenende... um fünf aufstehen ist heftig xx


Und man gewöhnt sich nie dran, auch wenn böse Zungen das Gegenteil behaupten


----------



## Manaori (1. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und man gewöhnt sich nie dran, auch wenn böse Zungen das Gegenteil behaupten



Danke für die Motivation :S Zum Glück hab ich das nur alle zwei wochen.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Ist schon blöd, wenn man so einen ungeraden Stundenlohn von 11,37€ bekommt.


Mich würde weniger stören, dass es so ungerade ist, sondern eher, dass es so wenig ist^^


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mich würde weniger stören, dass es so ungerade ist, sondern eher, dass es so wenig ist^^



brutto oder netto ?

ich wär ja mal froh wenn wenn ich so einen hätte heutzutage kriegste ja nur noch sklaven verträge mit 60 stunden woche 2 schichten und 6 tage woche für 1200 brutto


----------



## Doofkatze (1. März 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Ich sitze gerade an meiner Abrechnung.




Hab heute unsere 3 größten Mandanten gleichzeitig, die ihre Löhne gemacht haben wollen. 


Warum machst du bitte deine selbst? Und von Hand? Rufst du hinterher beim Finanzamt an und sagst, wieviel du diesen Monat an Lohnsteuer überweisen wirst? Und danach? Was ist mit der Krankenkasse? "ja hallo, mein name ist xidish, sozialversicherungsnummer ..., ich möchte anmelden, das ich diesen monat ... bekommen habe, wovon sie nach meiner rechnung ... euro rentenversicherung, ... euro krankenversicherung ...

Man rundet selbstverständlich kaufmännisch. 0-4 = abrunden, 5-9 = aufrunden.

Und eigentlich bei jedem Programm gibt man nur die Stundenzahl an (soweit man denn Stundenlohnempfänger ist) und das rechnet das von selbst.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> brutto oder netto ?
> 
> ich wär ja mal froh wenn wenn ich so einen hätte heutzutage kriegste ja nur noch sklaven verträge mit 60 stunden woche 2 schichten und 6 tage woche für 1200 brutto


Ich habe gehört, dass man nach einem Studium besser verdienen kann ...


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

wo es ja auch soviele studium plätze gibt und sie jeden anehmen der studieren will ^^

reiche kinder können studieren aber alle drunter nicht - damals konnte ja noch die mittelschicht studieren aber die gibts ja seit jahren nicht mehr gibt ja nur noch unterschicht und reiche


die firmen haben ja lieber ausländische fachkräfte eingestellt statt auszubilden und allgemein ist deutschland zur hälfte im arsch in den ballungsgebieten es gibt immer mehr ghettos in den großstädten aber das ist ja den reichen in ihren dörfern auf den land und co egal.

wird irgendwann noch bürgerkriegszustände geben wie in frankreich besonders in städten mit grossen emigranten anteil


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> reiche kinder können studieren aber alle drunter nicht - damals konnte ja noch die mittelschicht studieren aber die gibts ja seit jahren nicht mehr gibt ja nur noch unterschicht und reiche


Das stimmt nun echt nicht. Man muss einfach bereit sein, entsprechende Opfer zu bringen. Dann wohnt man halt die Studienzeit über bei den Eltern und hat nebenbei nen Nebenjob um sich das zu finanzieren, aber die Möglichkeit hat praktisch jeder.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> brutto oder netto ?
> 
> ich wär ja mal froh wenn wenn ich so einen hätte heutzutage kriegste ja nur noch sklaven verträge mit 60 stunden woche 2 schichten und 6 tage woche für 1200 brutto




Bekomme umgerechnet 10,38 Euro Stundenlohn brutto und nur 7,10 Euro je Stunde ausbezahlt, jede Minute, die ich hier nachmittags zusätzlich hocke (meist so 15-55 Minuten) bekomme ich natürlich nicht ausbezahlt, die sind in meinem Gehalt drin.

Dennoch ist es im Prinzip gar nicht mal so wenig. Angesichts der Tatsache, das ich Vollzeit arbeite, ist es am Monatsende für mich als Single genug, um meinen Zweitwohnsitz (unter der Woche) zu unterhalten und am Wochenende nochmal an den 80 km entfernten Niederrhein (20 km von Holland weg) zu fahren.


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

möglichkeiten ? das ist ne lüge

man muss schon bei geburt das kind bei seiner grundschule anmelden und wenn es in der grundschule ist am besten für die draufolgende schule

nicht jeder kann auf die schule gehen die das beste verspricht der rest wird auf schulen verteilt wo chance auf studium schon vergessen kannst weil entweder lehrer verbraucht, kein geld für schulen oder hoher migranten anteil der das lerntempo runterzieht und die schule eher im polizeibericht vorkommt.


----------



## Xidish (1. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mich würde weniger stören, dass es so ungerade ist, sondern eher, dass es so wenig ist^^


Diese 11,37 &#8364; sind netto, also was ich ausgezahlt bekomme. 

@ Doofkatze

Und warum ich die Abrechnung Monat für Monat selbst mache?
Es ist ein 400&#8364; Job als Hausmeister im Kindergarten, wo die Stundenanzahl aber monatlich unterschiedlich sein kann.
Und nur, wenn ich die Abrechnung (Raport aller Tätigkeiten) erstelle, bekomme ich Geld.
Die Abrechnung geht an die Cheffin in der Kita, die schickt's dann zum Kirchenkreisamt etc.


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2012)

Schule kann man auch nachholen und es gibt mehr Leute als Du denkst, die das tun. Die arbeiten halt erstmal bis 30 und holen das Studium dann nach. Ist hart und dauert lange, aber ist auch ne Möglichkeit.

Und sorry, welche Eltern melden ihr Kind nicht bei der Grundschule an? Natürlich gibts immer wieder irgendwo Extremfälle und Ausnahmefälle, aber im Grossen und Ganzen haben die meisten Leute die Möglichkeit, wenn halt nicht direkt dann später wenn man erwachsen ist. Ausserdem gibts auch Stipendien, auch wenn man nur schwer dran kommt. Oder man muss sich halt ein Bisschen umschauen, vielleicht ist der Onkel der Freundin bereit, in die Ausbildung zu investieren. Das hat alles immer mit Aufwand und Einsatz zu tun. Ich behaupte dass die meisten Leute sich einfach lieber abschreiben als es überhaupt erst richtig zu versuchen.


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

das war sarkastisch gemeint und war bezogen auf die schulen nach der grundschule ^^

wahrscheinlich lebste in einen der reicheren bundesländer und hast immer glück halt gehabt 

mir hat das leben knüppel hingeworfen wo es nur geht und wenn ich dachte hey jetzt hast es mal geschafft nachdem ich mich monatelang bzw jahrelang angestrengt habe schlug mir das leben mit ner rohrstange die kniescheiben kaputt und steckte mir messer in die nieren


----------



## Doofkatze (1. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> möglichkeiten ? das ist ne lüge



Mein Vater hatte damals ne Halbtagsstelle als Schlosser bei dem Betrieb bei dem er gelernt hatte und der schließlich MEHRFACH (unter anderer Führung) in Insolvenz ging, nebenbei hat er die andere Hälfte in der gleichen Firma wie meine Mutter abgesessen und war neben der Reparatur aller Geräte dann eben fürs Kartoffelabpacken (war ein Obst + Gemüse Direktvermarkter mit eigenem Anbau) oder bei den Bauernmärkten für die Machbarmachung in Sachen Strom bzw. allgemeine Organisation zuständig.

Meine Mutter war zwar Abteilungsleiterin im Verkauf/Einkauf, jedoch war auch dies mehr Einzelhandelskauffrau, nur das man zusätzlich eben aufgeschrieben hat, wie viele Paletten von X man bestellen muss.

Im Prinzip verdiene ich jetzt so viel, in meinem ersten Berufsjahr, wie beide damals verdient haben (davon halt die Hälfte). Und dennoch hat es gereicht, uns auf unsere Weise alle Wünsche zu erfüllen, egal ob es das eigene Haus, was wir aus dem Rohbau übernommen hatten und in dem wir noch das erste Jahr ohne Heizung verbracht haben oder ein "teurer" Geländewagen (Toyota Rav 4) und ein Pickup gleichzeitig waren. Wir waren halt nur nie im Urlaub (was aber auch daran lag, das wir eben niemals verreisen wollten) und auch sonst haben wir uns immer eher zurückgehalten was Unkosten anging, haben eher in gute Dinge investiert, als mal schnell was kaputtes zu ersetzen bzw. haben es selbst repariert.

Ich hätte, auch nach dem Tod meines Vaters, durchaus damals studieren können, auch das hätten wir geschafft bzw. überstanden. Aber ich habe es nicht getan, weil ich mich persönlich damit schlecht gefühlt habe, meiner Mutter auf der Tasche zu liegen. Ein Bekannter von mir studiert seit mittlerweile 3 Jahren, hatte nie nen Minijob und hat dies bisher nur über Bafög überstanden, da sein Vater nicht ansatzweise in der Lage wäre, sowas zu bezahlen.

Bafög ist durchaus ausreichend, um ein Studium grundsätzlich zu finanzieren. Wenn man selbst noch dazu arbeiten würde, könnte man damit sogar ein passables Leben führen. Es kommt eben immer darauf an, was man darunter versteht.


----------



## Ellesmere (1. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das stimmt nun echt nicht. Man muss einfach bereit sein, entsprechende Opfer zu bringen. Dann wohnt man halt die Studienzeit über bei den Eltern und hat nebenbei nen Nebenjob um sich das zu finanzieren, aber die Möglichkeit hat praktisch jeder.



Hier muss dennoch eine Studiengebühr aufgebracht werden und von etwas leben will man auch   Ich finds schon hart, wenn man sich seinen Unterhalt selbst verdienen muss zusätzlich zum Studium. Zumal einige ja schon vorher keine großen Sprünge machen können.


----------



## Ogil (1. März 2012)

Dass nur Reiche studieren koennen ist doch Bloedsinn. Studiengebuehren gibt es nicht in allen Bundeslaendern. Von Bafoeg kann man leben. Und einen Studienplatz zu bekommen ist auch keine Zauberei.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. März 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dass nur Reiche studieren koennen ist doch Bloedsinn. Studiengebuehren gibt es nicht in allen Bundeslaendern. Von Bafoeg kann man leben. Und einen Studienplatz zu bekommen ist auch keine Zauberei.



Es gab vor einigen Jahren mal einen Winter, bei dem ich mal gesagt habe, es wäre mir kalt (15 Grad in der Bude). Ich sollte mir einen Pullover drüber ziehen. Meine Mutter hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht genug Geld, um den Öltank wieder vollmachen zu können. Ergo sind wir diesbezüglich alle einen Schritt zurückgegangen.

Manchmal glaube ich, das viele andere verlernt haben zu sparen. Teilweise meckern Iphonebesitzer darüber, das ja alles ach so teuer ist ...


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

ich trag den ganzen winter ne strickjacke übern pullover weil heizung läuft nur im wohnzimmer auf drei sonst auf sternchen weil die rohre sonst eingefrorenen währen 2011 und 2010 ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (1. März 2012)

Pahh! Das kann ich sogar noch unterbieten @ Kamsi: Ich hab heute Geld zurückbekommen von meinem Energieversorger


----------



## Soladra (1. März 2012)

moin


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Pahh! Das kann ich sogar noch unterbieten @ Kamsi: Ich hab heute Geld zurückbekommen von meinem Energieversorger



ich musste nachzahlen weil mein fenster undicht merkte ich aber erst als nach nem orkanartigen regensturm wasser in die wohnung lief - nachdem der vermieter fenster neu einstellen liess hat er gleich die kaltmiete um 20 euro erhöht


----------



## Manaori (1. März 2012)

... Bis ich ausgezogen bin, haben wir größtenteils per Kachelofen geheizt weils in unsrem alten Haus in den meisten ZImmern keine Heizkörper gab  Wer unterbietet das?


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

als ich meinen alten zimmer damals noch noch lebte bei meinen eltern hatten wir noch fenster aus holz die sich jeden winter verklemmten doppel holz fenster wo eiskristalle sich dran bildeten - nur die abwärme von meinen pc hat mich gewärmt in meinen zimmer


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

@Ellesmere
Hab deine Fragen von gestern im Nachtschwärmer beantwortet, falls du es noch nicht gelesen hast. 

Zum Thema Studieren: ich hoffe dass ich einen Studienplatz bekomme, bin aber guter Hoffnung weil mein Wunschstudiengang keinen NC hat.
Die Finanzierung ist nicht leicht, ich weiß auch noch nicht wie und ob ich das geregelt bekomme, aber wie bereits gesagt wurde: Minijob wäre ne Möglichkeit wobei das auch schwierig ist was zu finden - meiner Erfahrung nach.

Als Student hat man noch etwas bessere Chancen, deshalb werd ich mich mal umschauen. Genauso ist es aber auch mit den Wohnungspreisen. Eine Freundin von mir will in München studieren, da pack ich mir an Kopp... die haben sowieso Wohnungsmangel da und kein Schwein kann da irgendwas bezahlen. Außerdem ist Bayern sowieso doof. Aber das ist ein andees Thema. 

Also es ist schon möglich, kommt halt immer drauf an wie die eigene Finanzielle Situation aussieht, wo man hingeht (Studiengebühren ja/nein), wie teuer Wohnungen sind, Unterhaltskosten und und und...

Während der Sommermonate z.B. geb ich für Lebensunterhalt und Ausgehen, Handy usw. nur 140 Euro im Monat aus.


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

in münchen leben ja die studenten schon in alten turnhallen und mehrzweckhallen auf 10 qm2


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> in münchen leben ja die studenten schon in alten turnhallen und mehrzweckhallen auf 10 qm2



Jo, frag mich warum sich die Leute das antun.... so wichtig wärs mir mit dem Studium dann auch net.

Meine Untergrenze für Zimmergrößen ist 18m², wenns kleiner wird kannste dich kaum noch richtig umdrehen im Zimmer. ^^


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das war sarkastisch gemeint und war bezogen auf die schulen nach der grundschule ^^
> 
> wahrscheinlich lebste in einen der reicheren bundesländer und hast immer glück halt gehabt
> 
> mir hat das leben knüppel hingeworfen wo es nur geht und wenn ich dachte hey jetzt hast es mal geschafft nachdem ich mich monatelang bzw jahrelang angestrengt habe schlug mir das leben mit ner rohrstange die kniescheiben kaputt und steckte mir messer in die nieren


Glück gehabt? Vor dem Studium, möglicherweise, kann sein. Während dem Studium hatt ich zwischenzeitig 3 Nebenjobs und das war dann auch entsprechend anstrengend. Ursprünglich wollt ich ja nicht mal studieren gehn. Ich dachte mir dann aber, dass wenn ichs nie probiert hab, ichs eines Tages bereuen würde. Als ichs dann endlich geschafft hatte war ich wohl hundert Mal stolzer als jeder, der das Studium komplett von seinen Eltern finanziert bekam.
Ja, ich hatte ne gute Basis, aber alles was ich mir nach der Schulzeit aufgebaut hab, hab ich mir selbst erarbeitet, alle Kontakte selbst geknüpft und mich nicht auf die Beziehungen meiner Eltern verlassen. Man muss sich während der Ausbildung wirklich ins Zeug legen und alle Chancen nutzen, die sich irgendwo eröffnen, vor allem aber auch über den eignen Schatten springen und die Leute um Hilfe bitten, wenn man (beispielsweise finanzielle) Probleme hat, immer mit der Gewissheit, dass man sich später auch bei den Leuten revanchieren wird.

Wär ich immer auf Nummer sicher gegangen würd ich heute vermutlich in nem schlecht bezahlten IT-Shop wie MediaMarkt oder sowas sitzen, das Leben würd mich ankotzen und mit Mädels würd ich vermutlich auch nicht gross ausgehen. Im Beruf und in der Liebe muss man sich selbst einfach nen Arschtritt verpassen, immer wieder aufstehn wenn man kaputt ist und auch Dinge warnehmen, von denen man im Voraus nen Fehlschlag erwartet. Mein Date nächsten Samstag hab ich auch, obwohl ich eigentlich fest davon ausging, ne Abfuhr bei dem Mädel zu erhalten  Mir gehts heute gut und ich weiss, was ich dafür tun musste. Drum behaupte ich auch immer wieder, dass das andere Leute auch können. Einfach ists nicht, aber machbar durchaus.

Edit: Und ich sag das jetzt nicht irgendwie als Multimillionär oder sowas. Sondern ich hab nen gut bezahlten Job, gute Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten, die sich jetzt im Moment grad umsetzen, nette Dates mit netten Mädels und ein Leben das mir gefällt.


----------



## Soladra (1. März 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> ... Bis ich ausgezogen bin, haben wir größtenteils per Kachelofen geheizt weils in unsrem alten Haus in den meisten ZImmern keine Heizkörper gab  Wer unterbietet das?




Ein jahr ohne heizung, ein winter ohne Strom. Weil meine elli zu dumm waren, de rechnung zu bezahlen. wer toppt das?


----------



## Manaori (1. März 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ein jahr ohne heizung, ein winter ohne Strom. Weil meine elli zu dumm waren, de rechnung zu bezahlen. wer toppt das?



Oh. Okay. Das.... dazu fällt mir nix mehr ein. XD


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ein jahr ohne heizung, ein winter ohne Strom. Weil meine elli zu dumm waren, de rechnung zu bezahlen. wer toppt das?



Laut Profil bist du 14. Dass muss man jetzt nicht ernst nehmen, dass du deine Eltern als dumm bezeichnest, weil sie das "vergessen" haben...

Ich kenne deine Eltern nicht und weiß auch nicht wie "vergessen" in deinem speziellen Fall definiert wird, aber an deiner Stelle würd ich mal die Füße still halten, unter Papas Tisch. ^^


----------



## Soladra (1. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Laut Profil bist du 14. Dass muss man jetzt nicht ernst nehmen, dass du deine Eltern als dumm bezeichnest, weil sie das "vergessen" haben...
> 
> Ich kenne deine Eltern nicht und weiß auch nicht wie "vergessen" in deinem speziellen Fall definiert wird, aber an deiner Stelle würd ich mal die Füße still halten, unter Papas Tisch. ^^



...der mir regelmäßig des tascengeld von oma aus der tasche zieht und sich betrinkt. sorry, aber vor meinen ellis hab ich keinerlei respekt mehr


----------



## Klein-Maha (1. März 2012)

Erinnerung an meinen Vater: Wenn du meinst studieren zu müssen, kannst Du Deine Sachen packen! 

*schulter zuck* Ok, Schule abgebrochen, wofür brauch ich dann schließlich Abitur und Ausbildung gemacht... Und meine Eltern fallen unter das, was man landläufig "reich" nennt... Jetzt steh ich seit Jahren auf eigenen Beinen...


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> ...der mir regelmäßig des tascengeld von oma aus der tasche zieht und sich betrinkt. sorry, aber vor meinen ellis hab ich keinerlei respekt mehr



Naja mit 14 haben die meisten keinen Respekt für ihre Eltern, weil sie ihnen nur auf die Nüsse gehen 

Dass sich dein Vater betrinkt tut mir leid, wie gesagt ich kenne sie ja beide nicht....


----------



## Zonalar (1. März 2012)

Och mit 14 hatte ich auch keinen Respekt mehr von meinen Eltern. Die is dann wieder gekommen als ich vollends begriffen habe, was sie alles für mich getan haben.
Aber ich habs auch mit meinen Eltern gut getroffen.


----------



## Xidish (1. März 2012)

"Seltsamerweise" haben meistens auch "Rebellen" den nötigen Respekt, wenn sie was vom Anderen wollen.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> was man landläufig "reich" nennt...


Das bedeutet also ein Einkommen von mehr als 500 Euro netto monatlich?

Ne, mal im Ernst: Reiche Menschen benehmen sich irgendwie seltsam, oder kommt nur mir das so vor?

Um heutzutage Milliardär zu werden, muss man ja nur ein paar Bücher schreiben, eine kleine, unbedeutsame Internetseite betreiben oder ein fehlerhaftes Betriebssystem für PCs verkaufen.


----------



## Klein-Maha (1. März 2012)

Häng noch ne null monatlich dran... dann hast du das, was meine mutter verdient...


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Häng noch ne null monatlich dran... dann hast du das, was meine mutter verdient...


5000 Euro, hmm, das geht ja noch, gibt aber noch Leute die mehr Geld verdienen bekommen. Man denke nur an die Werbemilliarden, die Wulff bekommt, weil in den Medien wegen ihm Zentis-Marmelade erwähnt wurde!


----------



## Klein-Maha (1. März 2012)

es reicht aber schon  und davon ab... da könnte man seiner tochter doch das studium finanzieren... aber nööö, man schmeißt sie lieber raus


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> es reicht aber schon  und davon ab... da könnte man seiner tochter doch das studium finanzieren... aber nööö, man schmeißt sie lieber raus


Seltsam ... Sowas muss man nicht verstehen, oder?


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

5000 Euro netto monatlich?
Um ehrlich zu sein ich wüsste gar nicht was ich damit alles kaufen sollte 
Im Ernst, ist schon ziemlich viel.


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> 5000 Euro netto monatlich?
> Um ehrlich zu sein ich wüsste gar nicht was ich damit alles kaufen sollte
> Im Ernst, ist schon ziemlich viel.


Wie wärs mit ner Jahreskarte für den Europapark?


----------



## Olliruh (1. März 2012)

Guten Mittag :3


----------



## Ellesmere (1. März 2012)

Guten Mittag ^^

5000,- find ich jetzt gar nicht sooo viel, mit Familie wohlgemerkt. Abtragungen fürs Haus, Energiekosten, Lebenshaltungskosten, Rücklagen für Später .... da sind 5000,- Ratz-Fatz weg. 
Der Standard ist ja auch ein höherer  

Achja...5000,- € ...*träum*


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Guten Mittag ^^
> 
> 5000,- find ich jetzt gar nicht sooo viel, mit Familie wohlgemerkt. Abtragungen fürs Haus, Energiekosten, Lebenshaltungskosten, Rücklagen für Später .... da sind 5000,- Ratz-Fatz weg.
> Der Standard ist ja auch ein höherer
> ...



Ja mit Familie.... hahaaaaa das ist natürlich klar.
Ich bin erstmal von einem Single oder höchstens Pärchenhaushalt ausgegangen.

Mit 5000 Euro könnte ich jedenfalls innerhalb kürzester Zeit Auto, neue Wohnung, neue komplett Einrichtung und haufenweise Schnickschnack zulegen den ich nicht zwingend bräuchte


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. März 2012)

Soooo, gleicht geht mein erster Arbeitstag los :S


----------



## Soladra (1. März 2012)

Viel Spaß Lachi


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

DER schrieb:


> Soooo, gleicht geht mein erster Arbeitstag los :S



Have Fun ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. März 2012)

Danke, danke


----------



## Davatar (1. März 2012)

TU ES, Lachmann!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=44flUpujeQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mit 5000 Euro könnte ich jedenfalls innerhalb kürzester Zeit Auto, neue Wohnung, neue komplett Einrichtung und haufenweise Schnickschnack zulegen den ich nicht zwingend bräuchte


Es gibt da einen Trick: Statt eines billigen Kleinwagens kannst du dir z.B. ein Auto für 70000 Euro kaufen ...  

Oder ein teures Haus usw. ...

Also ich wüsste, was ich mir von so viel Geld kaufen würde, obwohl ich nicht mal annähernd so viel besitze ... =( 

Aber das kann sich ja noch ändern


----------



## Doofkatze (1. März 2012)

3000 - 3500 Euro Netto für ne Familie mit 2 Kindern ist schon ausreichend.

Für netto 1500 Euro benötigt es knapp 2300 Euro Bruttolohn in der Steuerklasse 1. 2300 Euro ... Also ich bearbeite ja schon recht viele Löhne, natürlich gibts welche, die verdienen weit mehr, aber damit gehört man schon bequem zum oben Drittel. Zudem ist sowas ein stinknormaler Lohn für Büroleute in der Industrie (2000 - 2500), Einzelhandelskaufleute ( 1500 - 2400 ), Steuerfutzies wie mich (1600 - 2500) ...

Das mal 2, hinzu einige Steuervorteile "wie Kinder" ... Zack, 3500 Euro Nettolohn (nicht einschließlich Kindergeld), wenn beide Ehepartner VOLLZEIT arbeiten gehen.

Das man das Geld in den Wind schießen kann ist keine Frage, dennoch lässt es sich damit auch richtig gut leben. Das wäre so eine Beispielfamilie, bei der alles gut funktionieren würde. Beide Eltern sind wahrscheinlich gebildet, arbeiten ihre 40 Stunden, das spürt dann auch das Kind.

Doch so ist es bestimmt nicht überall. Ganz schnell hat man da nen Ehemann, Handwerker, der ackert wie sonst was und die 3000 Euro brutto (2000 netto) zusammenbekommt. Seine Frau hat ein Kind, geht halbtags jobben (da das Kind ja in der Schule ist), 1000 Euro brutto (700 Euro netto). Passiert nicht selten. Im Vergleich zum Ehepaar 1 jedoch landet man bei 800 Euro weniger im Monat! Reicht immer noch bequem zum leben zu dritt, solange beim Ehemann nichts schief geht und dieser mal so richtig schön krank wird. Man kann sich sogar in dieser Konstellation immer noch 2 Autos leisten, nur mal so als Beispiel.

... So ... und nu lassen wir mal was passieren. Machen wir den Mann mal zum unerfolgreichen Büromenschen, nem Steuerfutzie wie mich, n bisschen Berufserfahrung dazu ... 2400 Euro (1600 netto). Frauchen arbeitet halbtags, 800 brutto, 650 netto. Tritt diese Konstellation ein, ist man Mittelmaß. 

>2000 Euro für ne Kleinfamilie.

Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, das ihr euch manche Zahlen auch erhofft. Selbst mit diesen 2000 Euro liegt man noch ein ganzes Stück abseits der Marke, wo man vom Arbeitsamt unterstützt werden müsste. Da ist noch keine Friseuse aus Ostdeutschland dabei, die Vollzeit auf keine 700 Euro netto rauskommt. Da ist noch niemand, der tatsächlich dauerhaft zu Hause bleibt. Und es reicht locker aus. Da ist eine schöne 100 qm Wohnung samt Nebenkosten drin, ein Auto, der Hund und die Katze und ernähren kann man sich selbst auch. Mit Frau und einem Kind.
Alles, was mehr vorhanden ist, ist schon wirklich Luxus, im obersten Beispiel verdienter Luxus. 5000 Euro netto im Monat ... Studienräte, als Vergleich, landen bei 4400 Euro Brutto. Professoren ... da gab es erst ein Urteil, ab 4500 Euro netto. Richter, 10000 - 15000 brutto. Das ist so ein Bereich, der ist weit weit weg :-)


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

die grenze wo das gehalt nicht gepfändet werden darf liegt beim singel 1300 brutto und bei familie mit kind bei 1500 brutto weil das geld gerade mal das existenz minium ist das man braucht um zu überleben


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2012)

Hmm, also ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man nach einem relativ erfolgreichen Studium mehr als 2000 Euro Nettogehalt monatlich bekommen sollte, das heißt, ich muss nur noch viereinhalb Jahre studieren, um dann einigermaßen gut leben zu können ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2012)

Ein befreundeter Medienanwalt hat mir gesagt, wenn ich mein Studium im oberen Durchschnitt abschließe, dann sollten 8000-10.000 locker drin sein. Ich mag das nicht so recht glauben. Die entsprechenden Noten hab ich locker, aber noch weiß ich eigentlich wenig.


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

klar wenn acta und co durchkommen kannste als abmahnanwalt bereich medien goldene nase verdienen ^^

du brauchst nichtmal was runterladen sondern einfach nur ein bild verwenden das du denkst das frei verfügbar ist oder vögelgezwitscher


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2012)

Aber in der Realität geht kein Gericht auf solche Schadensersatzforderungen ein. Solche Abmahnungen sind meistens nicht mehr als feuchte Träume. Wer sie allerdings bezahlt, ist selbst schuld.


----------



## Ellesmere (1. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> >2000 Euro für ne Kleinfamilie.
> 
> ... Und es reicht locker aus. Da ist eine schöne 100 qm Wohnung samt Nebenkosten drin, ein Auto, der Hund und die Katze und ernähren kann man sich selbst auch. Mit Frau und einem Kind.
> Alles, was mehr vorhanden ist, ist schon wirklich Luxus, im obersten Beispiel verdienter Luxus. 5000 Euro netto im Monat ... Studienräte, als Vergleich, landen bei 4400 Euro Brutto. Professoren ... da gab es erst ein Urteil, ab 4500 Euro netto. Richter, 10000 - 15000 brutto. Das ist so ein Bereich, der ist weit weit weg :-)



2000,- € ? Gehen wir mal von einer Wohnung von 100 qm aus, incl. Nebenkosten sind 700,- € anzunehmen. Verbleiben 1300,-. Nun muss man noch Telefon/Dsl bezahlen, Versicherungen, Kindergarten/Krippe, wupps biste bei 1000,-€ die noch übrig sind. Davon möchte der Vater noch den Kraftstoff fürs Familienfahrzeug bezahlen...120,- € find ich schon knapp bei den heutigen Preisen. 
Jetzt haste noch ca. 200 ,- € pro Woche, darin enthalten sind keine Vereinsgebühren, noch irgendwelche Rücklagen (Sparbuch, etc.) um eventuelle Reparaturen oder Anschaffungen zu tätigen...
Ausgehend von einer 3-köpfigen Familie ist das verdammt wenig. Sollte hier wirklich mal das Auto eine Reparatur benötigen oder eine Waschmaschine kaputt gehen, können die nen Kredit aufnehmen...diese Raten muss man dann allerdings auch noch von dem monatlichen Einkommen abziehen ...
Und ich war noch milde bei den Kosten


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ausgehend von einer 3-köpfigen Familie ist das verdammt wenig. Sollte hier wirklich mal das Auto eine Reparatur benötigen oder eine Waschmaschine kaputt gehen, können die nen Kredit aufnehmen...diese Raten muss man dann allerdings auch noch von dem monatlichen Einkommen abziehen ...
> Und ich war noch milde bei den Kosten



Bei 2000,- Euro liegt diese Familie immer noch um 600,- Euro über dem sog. Mindestsatz - und bekommt zusätzlich Kindergeld. In manchen Berufen kommt soviel Geld netto nicht mal zusammen, wenn beide Elternteile arbeiten gehen. Viele Dipl.-Soz.-Päds sind froh, wenn sie 1.500,- Euro netto haben (oftmals liegen sie darunter); Lehrberufe wie Bürokaufmann ebenfalls. 

Doofkatze hat einen realistischen Eindruck dessen gegeben, was heute tatsächlich verdient wird - hier sind viele sehr, sehr blauäugig. Und das wird in den nächsten Jahren alles nicht besser; sondern eher schlimmer...


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Richter, 10000 - 15000 brutto.



Wo hast du das denn her? Ein lediger Richter steigt bei 3000 brutto ein. Selbst die ganz große Elite beim BGH kommt über 6000 netto kaum heraus.


----------



## Klein-Maha (1. März 2012)

Nochmal zu meinen Eltern: Das ist NUR das gehalt meiner mutter... das abbezahlte drei-familienhaus und die voll-rente meines vaters sind da nicht mit einberechnet... naja, meine eltern sind *hust* seltsam trifft es kaum...


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

lehrberufe wie bürokaufmann kriegen sogar noch weniger geld - anforderungen wie bürokaufman aber bezahlung überwiegend nur kfm fachkraft.

die bereiche die noch nach tarif zahlen vernünftig brutto die stellen schon seit jahren keine neuen leute mehr ein 

wenn irgendwann mal deutschland die zahlung einstellt für die leute die sozialversicherungspflichtig arbeiten aber nicht genug verdienen und mit alg2 aufstocken müssen dann wirds ganz böse und es wird minium deutschlandweit 20 millionen neue arbeitslose geben.


----------



## Ellesmere (1. März 2012)

ag 





win3ermute schrieb:


> Bei 2000,- Euro liegt diese Familie immer noch um* 600,- Euro über dem sog. Mindestsatz* - und bekommt zusätzlich Kindergeld. In manchen Berufen kommt soviel Geld netto nicht mal zusammen, wenn beide Elternteile arbeiten gehen. Viele Dipl.-Soz.-Päds sind froh, wenn sie 1.500,- Euro netto haben (oftmals liegen sie darunter); Lehrberufe wie Bürokaufmann ebenfalls.
> 
> Doofkatze hat einen realistischen Eindruck dessen gegeben, was heute tatsächlich verdient wird - hier sind viele sehr, sehr blauäugig. Und das wird in den nächsten Jahren alles nicht besser; sondern eher schlimmer...



Darum geht es aber ja nicht in diesem Fall. Es handelt sich um eine Familie, die ein Kind hat und sich von diesem Geld eine Existenz aufbauen möchten und der Aussage, es lebt sich gut von diesem Geld. Da finde ich es gut , wenn sie über dem Mindestsatz liegen, alles andere wäre ja auch Hohn und Spott.

Die Hartz 4 Familie muß von ihrem Regelsatz keine Miete zahlen, kein Auto finanzieren, keine Krippen/Kigakosten begleichen und ebenso soll sie nicht auch noch die möglichen Reparaturen mit Rücklagen auffangen. (Von Extrakosten , wie Vereinsbeiträgen fürs Kind red ich garnicht..)

Bei 2000 ,- Nettoverdienst ist der alleinige Ernährer den ganzen Tag unterwegs (sprich: geht arbeiten) und hat kaum etwas von seiner Familie, während der Hartz 4 Empfänger mit dem gleichem Standard, sich einen vergnüglichen Tag mit seiner Familie!, im Park macht.


----------



## win3ermute (1. März 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Darum geht es aber ja nicht in diesem Fall. Es handelt sich um eine Familie, die ein Kind hat und sich von diesem Geld eine Existenz aufbauen möchten und der Aussage, es lebt sich gut von diesem Geld. Da finde ich es gut , wenn sie über dem Mindestsatz liegen, alles andere wäre ja auch Hohn und Spott.



Von 2.000 Euro lebt man in der Tat dennoch recht sorgenfrei. 



> Die Hartz 4 Familie muß von ihrem Regelsatz keine Miete zahlen,



Die ist in meinem oben genannten "Mindestsatz" bereits enthalten. Der Regelsatz für 2 Personen nebst 6-jährigem Kind beträgt genau 889,- Euro; zuzüglich wird die Miete (max. 75 qm) sowie Heizung bezahlt - Strom muß vom Regelsatz beglichen werden. Insofern sind 600,- Euro mehr schon niedrig gegriffen.



> kein Auto finanzieren, keine Krippen/Kigakosten begleichen und ebenso soll sie nicht auch noch die möglichen Reparaturen mit Rücklagen auffangen. (Von Extrakosten , wie Vereinsbeiträgen fürs Kind red ich garnicht..)



Sie sollen nach Gesetzgeber durchaus damit Rücklagen für Reparaturen bilden. 



> Bei 2000 ,- Nettoverdienst ist der alleinige Ernährer den ganzen Tag unterwegs (sprich: geht arbeiten) und hat kaum etwas von seiner Familie, während der Hartz 4 Empfänger mit dem gleichem Standard, sich einen vergnüglichen Tag mit seiner Familie!, im Park macht.



Deshalb sterben Hartz-IV-Empfänger auch früher, weil sie so ein "sorgenfreies" Leben haben. Und nicht jeder Hartz-IV-Empfänger ist arbeitslos. Ca. 1,4 Millionen Menschen gehen arbeiten und müssen dennoch "aufstocken". Fast 10 % der arbeitsfähigen Bevölkerung lebt in diesen Verhältnissen - und ein größerer Teil knapp darüber. Und es sieht nicht aus, als ob sich das großartig in Zukunft bessern würde; eher im Gegenteil.


----------



## Xidish (1. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die grenze wo das gehalt nicht gepfändet werden darf liegt beim singel 1300 brutto und bei familie mit kind bei 1500 brutto weil das geld gerade mal das existenz minium ist das man braucht um zu überleben


Hmm, lebst Du noch im vergangenen Jahr?
Seit Januar gibt es diese Pfändungsgrenze so gar nicht mehr.
Nur, wenn man sein konto in ein pfändungsfreies Konto umgewandelt hat, kann nix gepfändet werden.
hat man das nicht getan, kanns übel ausgehen.

Zudem wird die Grenze in Netto berechnet - nicht brutto.


----------



## Kamsi (1. März 2012)

danke wintermute 

jo das problem ist das die löhne immer wieder sinken und die politik samt bild sagt immer alg2 muss sinken damit sich arbeit wieder lohnt dabei ist es andersrum die löhnen müssen steigen weil wie gesagt viele leute ja aufstockend alg2 nutzen müssen weil die löhne durchzeitarbeit und billiglohnkräfte aus dem ausland so gesunken sind


----------



## Konov (1. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich gehe mal davon aus, dass man nach einem relativ erfolgreichen Studium mehr als 2000 Euro Nettogehalt monatlich bekommen *sollte*, das heißt, ich muss nur noch viereinhalb Jahre studieren, um dann einigermaßen gut leben zu können ...



SOLLTE...

Ist in der Realität sicher meist anders. Vorausgesetzt, du findest überhaupt nen Job.
Nur als Beispiel meine Schwester hat mit 1er Schnitt und Geld-Preisauszeichnung an der Uni abgeschlossen und sucht jetzt wie blöde einen Job. Wird vielleicht Hartz 4 beantragen müssen.

Man sollte sich vorher informieren wie es in der Berufssparte später so aussieht.

Ich werde aller Voraussicht nach einen sozialen Zweig studieren und habe gelesen dass ich mich als Erziehungswissenschaftler im besten Fall auf 2300 Euro Brutto einstellen könnte.
Viele arbeiten aber auch für weit weniger. Also mache ich mir da keine Hoffnungen.

Ich will das auch nicht studieren weil ich viel Geld verdienen will, sondern weil es mich interessiert und ich mir davon persönliche "Erfüllung" verspreche.
Geld ist bei mir seit geraumer Zeit nicht mehr so wichtig, aber so denken nur die allerwenigsten. ^^


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2012)

Hmm, ka, bei mir steht in der Studienordnung drin, dass ich nach dem Studium im Normalfall als Führungskraft in Entwicklung und Forschung eingesetzt werde. Aber mir ging es bei der Wahl des Studiums eigentlich nur darum, dass es mich interessiert


----------



## Davatar (2. März 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Bei uns sind auf einen Schlag am selben Tag 3 Leute krank geworden, 2 Vorgesetzte von mir und ihre Sekretärin. Jetzt muss ich Telefondienst spiele heute  Geht bei Euch auch was um? So wie ichs von ihnen gehört hab fängts wohl mit leichtem Unwohlsein an, das innerhalb weniger Minuten auf starken Brechreiz hingeht, gefolgt von extremer Müdigkeit. Klingt für mich wie ne Art Magen-Darm-Grippe in leichter Form.

Edit: Und nein, die drei haben nicht zusammen gegessen.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. März 2012)

Mein Chef und ich haben mal beschlossen, das wir beide uns das krank werden nicht leisten können. Seitdem ist Ruhe.


----------



## Davatar (2. März 2012)

^^ Also würdest Du auch im Büro bleiben wenn Du Dich ne Stunde am Stück überm Klo beugen und übergeben müsstest? Hut ab  ich würd nach Hause gehn.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> ^^ Also würdest Du auch im Büro bleiben wenn Du Dich ne Stunde am Stück überm Klo beugen und übergeben müsstest? Hut ab  ich würd nach Hause gehn.




Das nicht. Allerdings ist seitdem "nichts" mehr passiert. Nur mal ne 3wöchige Erkältung, die ich mir also fast verschleppt hätte, wenn ich nicht auf Asperin + Schleimlösern umgestiegen wäre, was ich vorher noch nie getan habe.

Zumindest das zum Arzt gehen (der einen sowieso krank schreibt, egal was man hat, schließlich würde man nicht zum Arzt gehen, wenn man nichts hätte (leider all zu wahr)) hab ich mir halt gespart und mir immer nur eingeredet, ich könnt nix schlimmes haben, schließlich is da kein Fieber, es könnte halt schlimmer sein ...

Mir ging es einfach auf den Nerv, das mein Chef Krankheiten immer bei anderen totgeredet hat und ne erhöhte Schmerzgrenze diesbezüglich hatte, zum Beispiel bekam man grundsätzlich zu hören "hab ich doch auch, seit Wochen (Monaten, Jahren)" und sowas wie ich soll mich mal nicht so anstellen.


----------



## Davatar (2. März 2012)

Also ich hab normalerweise auch nur 1-2 kranke Tage im Jahr, die unter der Woche sind und dann gehts mir meist so dreckig, dass ich nicht mal aus dem Bett komm. Sonst bin ich normalerweise am Wochenende krank und das spielt ja dann fürs Geschäft keine Rolle. Aber ich bin halt generell jemand, der eher selten krank ist. Ich kenn da aber natürlich auch genügend Leute die das bis ins Extreme ausnutzen und so oft wie möglich krank sind. Schlussendlich muss das halt jeder selbst mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren. Und mal ehrlich, wenn mir ein Job so sehr ankotzt, dass ich mich dauernd krank melden muss, dann sollt ich mir vielleicht mal überlegen, ob ich nicht besser nach ner anderen Stelle suche.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2012)

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurlaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaub 2 Wocheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## Ellesmere (2. März 2012)

Guten Morgen! Endlich Freitag!
Eine Ekältung mit "nur " Husten + Schnupfen, da würd ich auch nicht zu Hause bleiben. Aber bei ner Magengrippe oder einer richtigen Grippe auf jedenfall. 
Da kann man dann auch gar nicht arbeiten und womöglich steckt man die anderen auch noch an.


----------



## Manaori (2. März 2012)

Wocheneeeeeende! *jubel* Drei Tage lang nicht um fünf bzw um acht aufstehen und ausschlafen....
Guten MOrgen allerseits! =D


----------



## Davatar (2. März 2012)

Hach 4-Tage-Woche, das hatt ich auch mal, wie sehr ich das vermisse.


----------



## Manaori (2. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hach 4-Tage-Woche, das hatt ich auch mal, wie sehr ich das vermisse.



Falsch - Zwölftagewoche, drei Tage Wochenende


----------



## Davatar (2. März 2012)

Na dann hab ich lieber 5-Tage-Woche, zwei Tage Wochenende


----------



## Ellesmere (2. März 2012)

Noch kurz zur Diskusion von gestern Abend... nicht das man mich missversteht  



> Die ist in meinem oben genannten "Mindestsatz" bereits enthalten. Der Regelsatz für 2 Personen nebst 6-jährigem Kind beträgt genau 889,- Euro; zuzüglich wird die Miete (max. 75 qm) sowie Heizung bezahlt - Strom muß vom Regelsatz beglichen werden. *Insofern sind 600,- Euro mehr schon niedrig gegriffen*.


Ja, wenn Du von einer Miete von 500,- (inkl. Nebenkosten) und Stromkosten von 100,- € ausgehst. 
Jetzt nimmst Du noch GEZ + Kalbelgebühr, die 1.Klassenfahrt des Kindes, Schulbücher + Materialien, die direkt bei der Schule zu zahlen sind und  zusätzlich noch zwei Tagestouren der Klasse hinzu, Sportvereine (Beiträge von 40€ im Monat sind da keine Seltenheit), etc.pp.
Da schmilzt dein Vorsprung von 600,- direkt mal auf 200,- und ich hab hierbei noch niedrig gegriffen. Von der Ersparnis, wenn man zur Tafel geht, red ich schon gar nicht. So ein groß "Einkauf" bietet auch nochmal 50,- € die Woche.



> Sie sollen nach Gesetzgeber durchaus damit Rücklagen für Reparaturen bilden.


Dann versuch mal dein Auto zu reparieren von "600" Euro mehr und einen zinslosen Kredit gibt es bei der Bank auch nicht. Und jeden morgen mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit, naja...
Sollte die Waschmaschine gleichzeitig den Geist aufgeben, dann ist es zappenduster...



> Deshalb sterben Hartz-IV-Empfänger auch früher, weil sie so ein "sorgenfreies" Leben haben. Und nicht jeder Hartz-IV-Empfänger ist arbeitslos. Ca. 1,4 Millionen Menschen gehen arbeiten und müssen dennoch "aufstocken". Fast 10 % der arbeitsfähigen Bevölkerung lebt in diesen Verhältnissen - und ein größerer Teil knapp darüber. Und es sieht nicht aus, als ob sich das großartig in Zukunft bessern würde; eher im Gegenteil.



Ich hab nicht behauptet, das Hartz 4 Empfänger ein sorgenfreies Leben führen, sondern das die Kosten, wenn man berufstätig ist grundsätzlich höher sind.
Erklär doch mal bitte dem erwerbstätigem Vater, das er für ca. 200,- € mehr im Monat arbeiten gehen soll?! 

Es ist sicherlich  auch kein Plädoyer meinerseits, dass Hartz 4 zu hoch angesetzt wird. Im Gegenteil, ich bin der Meinung das Arbeit sich wieder lohnen muss ( die Gehälter rauf). Aufstocken ist generell ein Problem. Einzig und allein die Firmen lassen sich so die Arbeitskraft durch die Allgemeinheit bezahlen und profitieren daran.


----------



## Manaori (2. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Na dann hab ich lieber 5-Tage-Woche, zwei Tage Wochenende



Hätte ich auch nix gegen einzuwenden... dafür arbeite ich in der Frühschicht aber auch nur vier Stunden am Tag


----------



## Konov (2. März 2012)

Morgön


----------



## Klein-Maha (2. März 2012)

Moin ihr lieben! Gerade WiSo Klausur hinter mich gebracht...     <-- so fühl ich mich jetzt

Aaaaaber: Oh herrliches Wochende wie nahst Du meiner armen Gestalt


----------



## Manaori (2. März 2012)

Judden Tach euch beiden! =D
*wie verrückt aufs WE freu*
Schlaaafen...


----------



## Klein-Maha (2. März 2012)

Mein Thermo-Kaffebecher ist gerade leer geworden! Neeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2012)

Assassin's Creed III wurde enthüllt! Es spielt im amerikanischen Bürgerkrieg! Ich freu mich jetzt schon 
http://www.spieletipps.de/n_26703/


----------



## Kamsi (2. März 2012)

waren die letzten 2 ac nur addons ?


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> waren die letzten 2 ac nur addons ?



Nein, aber sie drehen sich halt immer um Ezio.
Und da Ezios Geschichte nunmal nicht in ein einziges Spiel passt, haben sie es halt in anderen Titel weitergesponnen.
Jetzt kommt wieder eine neue Geschichte.


----------



## Kamsi (2. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EMLaxZ39sgs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



songs die man auf schiffen nicht hören mag ^^


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

Guten Morgen :3

endlích wieder Aldi Talk Flat *-* ;D


----------



## Kamsi (2. März 2012)

du hast kein normales inet ?


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du hast kein normales inet ?



Ist ne SMS Flat - für 3.99€ für einen Monat umsonst SMS schreiben und Telefonieren mit anderen "Alditalkern". Ziemlich cool weil in Hagen 95% meiner Freunde Aldi Talk haben :3


----------



## Soladra (2. März 2012)

huhu


----------



## Kamsi (2. März 2012)

axxo dachte wär surfstick ^^


----------



## Davatar (2. März 2012)

T-210 Minuten bis zum Wochenende


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> axxo dachte wär surfstick ^^



Hab ich auch aber für mein Netbook ,falls ich mal unterwegs ,also größere Reisen, und ich online sein wil l


----------



## Klein-Maha (2. März 2012)

Wochenendeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee   

Yeah... und für die noch arbeitenden: *Kaffeekanne hinstell* Biddaschön


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. März 2012)

Ich hab seit zwei Wochen Wochenende und hab noch 1,5 Monate Wochenende... Semesterferien sind langweilig.


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

Gleich nur noch Fahrstundne ,dann hab ich auch Wochenende :3


----------



## Magogan (2. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Moin ihr lieben! Gerade WiSo Klausur hinter mich gebracht...


Was ist denn WiSo?


----------



## Zonalar (2. März 2012)

Tag die Herren. Heute bin ich echt verschlackt. Vieles läuft schief und für das meiste bin ich sogar noch Shculd daran <.<
Nunja, was geschehn is, is geschehen. *durchschnauf*


----------



## Kamsi (2. März 2012)

Wirtschaft & Sozialkunde @magogan


----------



## Manoroth (2. März 2012)

wey andlich weekend^^

und erst noch super wetter *.* endlich mal wider seit langem gemütlich in n park setzen und n kühles bierchen trinken


----------



## Davatar (2. März 2012)

Noch eine Stunde...noch eine Stunde...noch eine Stunde...noch eine Stunde...noch eine Stunde...noch eine Stunde....dann Wochenende!


----------



## Zonalar (2. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Noch eine Stunde...noch eine Stunde...noch eine Stunde...noch eine Stunde...noch eine Stunde...noch eine Stunde....dann Wochenende!


Du sprichst mir von der Seele!
Was werded ihr machen mit eurer nue gewonnen Freiheit von 3 Tagen? Für mich heisst es, CHips, COla, Burger und Heroes of Newerth! yay


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

WOCHENENDE !! 

Grad noch eben mein Chemie Referat geschrieben & jetzt hab ich endlich frei <3


----------



## Dominau (2. März 2012)

YAAAAY! Wochenende, endlich 
Hallo übrigens :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. März 2012)

ARGH verdammt zieht euch den ME3 Launch Trailer rein *_*


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2012)

Haha ich liebe es mitten in der Stadt mit meiner besten Freundin auf Englisch zu telefonieren. Die Leute gucken dich an als ob du Chinesisch Sprechen würdest


----------



## Konov (2. März 2012)

Grad Englisch Klausur geschrieben, war totaler Rotz, nun Feierabend und ein Döner vor mir. ^^


----------



## Manoroth (3. März 2012)

guten morgen *gähn*


----------



## Magogan (3. März 2012)

Ich wünsche euch einen wunderschönen 32. Februar


----------



## Dominau (3. März 2012)

Ahhh .. was ein herrlicher Morgen. Guten Tag Buffed


----------



## Klein-Maha (3. März 2012)

> Was ist denn WiSo?



Wirschaft & Soziales, eines meiner Schulfächer 

Es ist Samstag und ich warte darauf das Tera installiert ist... Ich hab nämlich einen der Tera-Beta-Codes gewonnen! Das WE ist also gerettet


----------



## Konov (3. März 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## Klein-Maha (3. März 2012)

Morgen Konov! *Kaffetasse mops* Danke *frech grins* Keks? *hinhalt*


----------



## Konov (3. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Morgen Konov! *Kaffetasse mops* Danke *frech grins* Keks? *hinhalt*



Danke  *keksgrabsch*


----------



## Manaori (3. März 2012)

Guten MOrgen! =D Woooochenende!


----------



## Dominau (3. März 2012)

Ich brauch was zum zocken.
Irgendwelche vorschläge?


----------



## Klein-Maha (3. März 2012)

> Danke  *keksgrabsch*



Ich hab noch ganz viele davon! Dafür ist mir gerade der Kaffe ausgegangen... *stubs* Wollt ja tauschen *Keksdose hinhalt*


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2012)

New Vegas Ultimate.


----------



## tonygt (3. März 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ich brauch was zum zocken.
> Irgendwelche vorschläge?



Aion is F2p und macht mir zumindest derzeit wieder gut Laune.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. März 2012)

Morgen ihr Penner


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Morgen ihr Penner



Das sagt der richtige, wer steht denn hier erst um 11 auf?


----------



## Klein-Maha (3. März 2012)

Ah, welcher Vollidiot kam eigentlich gestern auf die Idee, dass ich meinen Rechner neu mache? *sniff* Achja, war ja ich.. keine weiteren Fragen! 

Und warum zum Geier hab ich so viele verdammte Programme? *augenroll*


----------



## Olliruh (3. März 2012)

Guten Morgen 

Alter 'The Spirit' ist so ein harter Mindfuck


----------



## Kamsi (3. März 2012)

jo ^^ schwarze nazis mit rambogewehren die einen götterkomplex haben ^^

der film war krank ^^


----------



## Olliruh (3. März 2012)

Genau mein Humor


----------



## Kamsi (3. März 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO6KgjQ7eNk

damit der rest weiss worum es geht ^^

@mods der film ist fsk 16 ^^ und nicht verboten ^^


samuel jackson macht wohl alles für geld ^^


----------



## Olliruh (3. März 2012)

Ich bin gestorben als ich die Szene gesehen habe DD
Das Ende ist auch genial


----------



## Kamsi (3. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Größte aller Apokalypsen auf Erden 
Sie wird kommen &#8211; Armageddon genannt 
Der Welt zum Schutz vor der Menschheit entsandt


----------



## Olliruh (3. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GcnApl5y7tM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (4. März 2012)

Morgööön


----------



## Kamsi (4. März 2012)

morgen


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

Morgen :3


----------



## Ceiwyn (4. März 2012)

Kann mir jemand den Reiz an Diablo 3 näherbringen? Ich bin kein Hater, aber ist es nicht stinklangweilig, seine immer gleichen Spells dazu benutzen immer gleiche Gegnerhorden zu plätten nur um Items zu bekommen, die sich de facto nicht auswirken, weil die Gegner auch immer stärker werden? Und das ganze dann mehrmals durchspielen?


----------



## Kamsi (4. März 2012)

es ist umsonst für mich ^^ und ich treffe viele alte freunde da wieder 

online spiele zock ich ja der leute wegen nicht des spieles meist ^^


----------



## win3ermute (4. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den Reiz an Diablo 3 näherbringen? Ich bin kein Hater, aber ist es nicht stinklangweilig, seine immer gleichen Spells dazu benutzen immer gleiche Gegnerhorden zu plätten nur um Items zu bekommen, die sich de facto nicht auswirken, weil die Gegner auch immer stärker werden? Und das ganze dann mehrmals durchspielen?



Gleiche "Argumente" kannst Du auf so ziemlich jedes MMO anbringen, wobei Du dort auch jedesmal eine Gruppe brauchst, um die Bosse niederzukloppen - und die droppen jeweils immer dieselben Items und haben keine Anpassung an die Gegner drin...

"Diablo 3" wird im Gegensatz zu diesen MMOs allerdings auch wieder den "Hardcore"-Modus beinhalten: Wenn der Char stirbt, dann ist er weg. Das bedingt wesentlich vorsichtigeres Spielen in der eingeschworenen Gruppe.

Zu "D2"-Zeiten hatte ich meinen Spielerechner bei einem Freund im Extra-Raum mit 5 weiteren Leuten stehen. Da ist man nach Feierabend hingegangen und hat entweder gespielt oder nur mit den anderen abgehangen. Heute wird das wahrscheinlich anders aussehen. Wenn allerdings die Leute von "damals" (allesamt gute Freunde auch noch heute) wieder "D3" im HM spielen, werde ich wohl trotz aller Abneigung tatsächlich zu diesem Produkt greifen müssen, zumal es im HM kein Echtgeld-Auktionshaus gibt.


----------



## Arosk (4. März 2012)

Tatort: Youtube, Zeit: Sonntag, 14 Uhr, Tatbestand: 5 Min Buffern für ein 1 minütiges Video auf 360p 


Fall abgeschlossen.

Zum Kotzen...


----------



## Konov (4. März 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Tatort: Youtube, Zeit: Sonntag, 14 Uhr, Tatbestand: 5 Min Buffern für ein 1 minütiges Video auf 360p
> 
> 
> Fall abgeschlossen.
> ...



Haste immer noch diese Probleme??

Vielleicht solltest du echt mal was an deinem System ändern: Browser, Verbindung, irgendwas... weil ich hab die Probleme nie mit Firefox und 6k DSL.
Irgendwas läuft da bestimmt falsch bei dir.


----------



## Arosk (4. März 2012)

Nope, heute morgen um 4 hatte ich keine Probleme und auch ansonsten überall hab ich selbe Internetgeschwindigkeit, nur Youtube kackt zu den "hoch" Zeiten immer ab.

http://www.wieistmeineip.de/speedtest/ergebnis.php#806be2299ec763af6428218f2751206359cb29bb94891534617b91b8eea4fee3baa470ab63793fcce52f6deae959aa466e9181c232d0afa8608f7ec0288fb8b6a8d3198ffa004d0aed249fbd36b2aa85ad781c5de81a586691ce262f2868af5f6595e4855fb1067c6a92b3f8a45f3b0a04edc06dd4b9208a9a86c23baa6ad839a494080918ff2c5117d069ee1ea9f56f2413b793bfe1a55c3394bc70bdced926f58c12c428500d1f64faf86bc5ab2bdad33fddde510d20d71d751a717383cf9b6486a0060ed41763e629052bd5e02ef82ccf2b81f806eb5485dae577be3a34b385b4b20ed9f7c84d130949181cc8ec0b2db7d9b0719639e9


----------



## Konov (4. März 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Nope, heute morgen um 4 hatte ich keine Probleme und auch ansonsten überall hab ich selbe Internetgeschwindigkeit, nur Youtube kackt zu den "hoch" Zeiten immer ab.
> 
> http://www.wieistmei...db7d9b0719639e9



Also bei mir funktionierts auch in den Hochzeiten...
Früher hab ich das auch manchmal erlebt dass es recht langsam war, aber im Moment, alles wunderbar.


----------



## Saji (4. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Also bei mir funktionierts auch in den Hochzeiten...



Bei den Scheidungen dann auch?


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

Alter wer kennt das Mädchen aus der Schüko Werbung auf NTV die immer vor dem Wetter kommt ? :O *-*


----------



## Kamsi (4. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BmQTVeiax3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x21eZaCUZis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Passend zu den Wahlen heute in Russland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (4. März 2012)

Evolution, einfach einer der besten Filme


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Evolution, einfach einer der besten Filme



Haha ja der Film ist genial


----------



## Beckenblockade (4. März 2012)

Gibts hier eigentlich ne Verjährungsfrist für Bans?


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Gibts hier eigentlich ne Verjährungsfrist für Bans?



Alles eine Frage des Geldes


----------



## Edou (4. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alles eine Frage des Geldes



Ich biete die gesammte Dortmunder und Bayern Mannschaft, die man Peinigen und als Sklaven verwenden darf, gegen eine Regelung die es mir Erlaubt, zu machen was ich will, also im Forum...aber wenn das auf die Welt ausgeweitet ist, wäre mir auch recht. XD

Schalke ist Papst!


----------



## Olliruh (4. März 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Schalke ist Papst!



An dieser Aussage gibt es nichts auszusetzen. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LHdPOMO_5_4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (4. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u6oOBrf0l_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:3


----------



## Dominau (5. März 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Kater hat etwas gesehen D:


----------



## Dominau (5. März 2012)

.. you'll shit brix


----------



## Zonalar (5. März 2012)

Ich wünsch euch einen besseren Morgen als meiner...


----------



## Konov (5. März 2012)

Morgön


----------



## Kamsi (5. März 2012)

DER schrieb:


> Mein Kater hat etwas gesehen D:



deine justin biber autogrammkarte ? *duck*


----------



## Klein-Maha (5. März 2012)

Morgen Mädels! *kicher*

Ey, mein Wecker hat den Geist aufgegeben... munter verschlafen... *würg*


----------



## Manaldheilungl (5. März 2012)

Na dann ab mit dir Klein-Maha (zum Arzt zum Krankmelden *hust*  )


----------



## Dominau (5. März 2012)

Ein rießen Zug und ich hock hier alleine drin D:


----------



## Davatar (5. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Morgen Mädels! *kicher*
> 
> Ey, mein Wecker hat den Geist aufgegeben... munter verschlafen... *würg*


Das kann ich toppen...scheinbar hab ich meinen gestern gar nicht erst gestellt x_x und heute dann auch entsprechend verpennt.

Morgen zusammen! Hatte heute ein 2 stündiges Meeting. In der Zeit kamen 9 SMS, 1 Anruf und 5 Reminder-Nachrichten von Outlook. Mein Bein war permanent am vibrieren ^^


----------



## Davatar (5. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand den Reiz an Diablo 3 näherbringen? Ich bin kein Hater, aber ist es nicht stinklangweilig, seine immer gleichen Spells dazu benutzen immer gleiche Gegnerhorden zu plätten nur um Items zu bekommen, die sich de facto nicht auswirken, weil die Gegner auch immer stärker werden? Und das ganze dann mehrmals durchspielen?


Jäger und Sammler, so einfach ist das


----------



## Klein-Maha (5. März 2012)

> Na dann ab mit dir Klein-Maha (zum Arzt zum Krankmelden *hust*  )



Dank der Tatsache Schule aka Bildungseinrichtung hab ich locker flockig da angerufen und mich gemeldet... worauf ich gesagt bekam: Lehrer nicht da, sie hätten dann den rest des Tages freie Lernstunden. Wollen Sie noch kommen?

Nein, will ich dann nicht. 9 Stunden doof rumhocken kann ich auch zu hause


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2012)

Grade aufgewacht - Guten Morgen


----------



## Zonalar (6. März 2012)

Möge der Thread erwachen!  

Und wenn nicht...


----------



## orkman (6. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Möge der Thread erwachen!
> 
> Und wenn nicht...



BIN DAAAAA , WER NOCCCCCCHHHHH?!?! NICHT DIE MAMA !!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UIG_NQqwdkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



benji bin bereit für 
ah ... nur 2 stunden medizinische genetik heute und dann um 10h30 Intel Extreme Masters schauen <3


----------



## Zonalar (6. März 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> benji bin bereit für
> ah ... nur 2 stunden medizinische genetik heute und dann um 10h30 Intel Extreme Masters schauen <3


 Wasn bitte schön medizinische Genetik?  DNA und so?
Intel Extreme Masters... hört sich an als wollen sich eine Gruppe von Nerds beweisen, wie sie den Prozessor am schönsten zum "explodieren" bringen


----------



## Klein-Maha (6. März 2012)

> hört sich an als wollen sich eine Gruppe von Nerds beweisen, wie sie den Prozessor am schönsten zum "explodieren" bringen



Aaaaaah!!! Hört sich nach einer guten Idee an... Darf ich mitmachen?

*Kaffee reinstell* Moin Mädels


----------



## H2OTest (6. März 2012)

yay ich bin krank, wuhu!


----------



## Noxiel (6. März 2012)

*schenkt sich einen Kaffee ein und klettert auf seinen Bademeisterstuhl hinauf. Pustet beiläufig über den Rand der Tasse und blickt gelangweilt in die Runde*

Nicht vom Beckenrand springen, verdammt!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2012)

Guten Morgen!



Noxiel schrieb:


> *schenkt sich einen Kaffee ein und klettert auf seinen Bademeisterstuhl hinauf. Pustet beiläufig über den Rand der Tasse und blickt gelangweilt in die Runde*
> 
> Nicht vom Beckenrand springen, verdammt!



*Anlauf nehm und in richtung Becken renn*


----------



## H2OTest (6. März 2012)

*Noxiel runter schups* 

Hier dürfen nur kranke sitzen!


----------



## Davatar (6. März 2012)

*schüttet Abführmittel in Noxiels Kaffee, als er grad nicht hinschaut* Morgöhn!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2012)

Kranke? Ich bin aber nicht krank....wehe ihr habt mich angesteckt!
*leicht schnief*

D: Da geht es schon los!


----------



## Noxiel (6. März 2012)

Liederliches Pack, wer mir Abführmittel in den Kaffee schüttet und mich vom Bademeisterstuhl wirft hat jegliches Anrecht auf menschliche Behandlung verwirkt. 

Jetzt muß dafür jemand an meinem Finger ziehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2012)

Bin mal Weg, Sozialwissenschaftsunterricht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2012)

Krank sein während des Urlaubes, das liebe ich einfach... 

Moin Moin!


----------



## Manaori (6. März 2012)

Guten Morgen! 
*brav an Noxiels Finger zieh*
Maah jetzt geht die 12 Tage Woche wieder los - komplett mit heutigem Zehnstundentag o.O


----------



## Derulu (6. März 2012)

12 Tage-Woche *in den Kalender schau*....häää?


----------



## Manaori (6. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> 12 Tage-Woche *in den Kalender schau*....häää?



*rofl* Zwölf Tage arbeiten ohne freien Tag dazwischen! 

Oooh und gratuliere zum Mod, das wollte ichd ir lange schon sagen *drop*


----------



## Derulu (6. März 2012)

12 Tage durcharbeiten? Was is'n das bitte für'n Job^^

Und danke^^

und ausserdem für alle:

Woki mit deim Popo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> *rofl* Zwölf Tage arbeiten ohne freien Tag dazwischen!
> 
> Oooh und gratuliere zum Mod, das wollte ichd ir lange schon sagen *drop*



Oh Gott, da bin ich mit meinen 32 Stunden ja noch gut bedient... x.x Bekommst du dann anderweitig frei ? Muss ja eigentlich...


----------



## Manaori (6. März 2012)

BFD in einer Werk- und Betreuungsstätte für Menschen mit Behinderung  Naja, hab dafür alle zwei Wochen ein drei Tage WE.. und die erste Woche ist Spätdienst von 14:30 bis 22 Uhr (außer heute) und danach Frühdienst von sechs bis zehn.. bis aufs Früh aufstehen gehts eigentlich so irgendwie. ^^ Und recht gechillt, das ist der vorteil.


----------



## Konov (6. März 2012)

Morgen allerseits!


----------



## Doofkatze (6. März 2012)

Muss immer wieder lachen, wenn ich sowas mit bekomme: Angestellter Meister mit gutem Draht zum Chef gegen "das Büro", was alles ja immer organisiert.


3 Jungs sind am Hausbau, geplant für die ganze Woche. Am Mittwoch sehn se die Chance, wirklich fertig zu werden, wenn se nu alles bis zum Ende bauen. Statt bis 16 Uhr ziehen sie durch bis 2 Uhr nachts, werden tatsächlich fertig. Der Auftraggeber ist so zufrieden (was er normalerweise in der Vorzeit nie war und wo es immer Probleme gibt), das er bar zahlt, sodass die 3 am Donnerstag Morgen das Geld direkt mitbringen.

Während "Das Büro" sich gerade den nächsten Auftrag ausdenken will, wohin es jetzt gehen soll, sagt der Meister spontan: "gut gemacht Jungs, erholt euch, bis Montag".

Völlig verdutzt schaun die Büroleute ihn an und fragen, was das jetzt soll ... Er erklärt: Der Auftrag sollte bis Freitag fertig sein, die ham sich angestrengt, sind fertig, haben es geschafft, haben den Kunden zufrieden gestellt. Was meinste, wie die sich bei sowas das nächste Mal WIEDER anstrengen, wenn noch so ein Auftrag kommt?

So einen "Chef" will ich auch


----------



## Zonalar (6. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Tl:dr: Geile Jungs befriedigen ihren Chef ganz schnell *hust*



Die Angestellten bekommen früher oder später immer die Chefs die sie verdienen -  und umgekehrt.
Das is mein Motto und ich denk ich lieg nicht ganz so falsch damit


----------



## Tilbie (6. März 2012)

Moin Buffed.


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

Nix los hier`???   

Guuuuuuuteeeeeeeen Mooooooorgeeeeeeeen Buuuuuuuuffeeeeeeed!!!!!!!

   <-- ich liebe dieses smiley


----------



## H2OTest (7. März 2012)

bähh mein Antibiotika scheint ziemlich stark zu sein ..


----------



## Konov (7. März 2012)

Morgen Mädels, heute scheiß Tag... Mathe Klausur... ohohoho


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

schaffst du schon konov *daumen drück*


----------



## Konov (7. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> schaffst du schon konov *daumen drück*



Danke fürs daumen drücken. 
So schwer ist das Thema nicht: Stochastische Matrizen und alles was dazu gehört

Aber die Aufgaben sind manchmal so abstrakt, dass man nur Bahnhof versteht.


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

Konov, ich bleib bei meinen Datenbanken... das erinnert mich irgendwie an den Spruch meiner Freundin: "Dat is nur wegen der Statistik inna Stochastik" und ich hab keine Ahnung was sie damit meint


----------



## Davatar (7. März 2012)

Morgööööhn!

Nur 4 Stunden geschlafen und dann um 8 gleich ein 3stündiges Meeting, bin totmüde -_- aber das wars absolut wert 

Will einer für mich arbeiten?


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. März 2012)

Jeder hat etwas, was er lernen muss, aber nicht unbedingt lernen will. Bei mir ist es das Kreditsicherungsrecht, das Polizeirecht, das Baurecht...


----------



## Konov (7. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Konov, ich bleib bei meinen Datenbanken... das erinnert mich irgendwie an den Spruch meiner Freundin: "Dat is nur wegen der Statistik inna Stochastik" und ich hab keine Ahnung was sie damit meint



Bei Datenbanken klingelt bei mir auch was unangenehm im Hinterstübchen. Hab mal Minijob-mässig für jemanden Datenbanken mit Daten gefüllt...
Total ätzende Arbeit, mach ich nie wieder sowas. Vorallem nicht für 6 Euro die Stunde.



Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Jeder hat etwas, was er lernen muss, aber nicht unbedingt lernen will. Bei mir ist es das Kreditsicherungsrecht, das Polizeirecht, das Baurecht...




 Wohl wahr... in der Schule waren es bei mir meistens Mathe, Physik und Chemie und im Studium, was hoffentlich bald kommen wird, wird es wohl die Statistik sein.


----------



## Davatar (7. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Konov, ich bleib bei meinen Datenbanken... das erinnert mich irgendwie an den Spruch meiner Freundin: "Dat is nur wegen der Statistik inna Stochastik" und ich hab keine Ahnung was sie damit meint


Ist Dir mittlerweile alles klar mit den DBs und ERDs und sowas?


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2012)

Seit 6:30 "wach", wegen der genialen, zuvorkommenden Nachbarschaft .. not. Radio beim aufstehen, schön - aber dann bitte in einem Lärmpegel, dass es in den eigenen vier Wänden bleibt.


----------



## win3ermute (7. März 2012)

Zam ist neben mir eingezogen?!


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Zam ist neben mir eingezogen?!



Dann bist du der Typ, der auf Klingeln nicht reagiert und dessen Wohnung ich deshalb mit Lärmprotokoll beim Mietminderungsantrag angebe? ;>


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

@Davatar:
Naja, ich hab heute zum ersten mal eine aufgabe richtig, also nciht nur ansatzweise sondern vollständig richtig, gelöst. langsam kommt es  Uuuuiiii, ich bin so froh darüber. Deine Erklärung hat echt was gebracht


----------



## win3ermute (7. März 2012)

@Zam: Wenn Dich heute morgen die zarten Klänge von Anthrax' "Inside Out" geweckt haben, ja. Und ich hab' dann nur vergessen, die Anlage auszustellen, als ich zur Arbeit bin - Klingeln zwecklos !


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> @Zam: Wenn Dich heute morgen die zarten Klänge von Anthrax' "Inside Out" geweckt haben, ja. Und ich hab' dann nur vergessen, die Anlage auszustellen, als ich zur Arbeit bin - Klingeln zwecklos !



Radio - also Chartgerümpel.


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

Hmm... das erinnert mich an die Nachbarn über mir. Ich habe nix gegen Kinder, aber Kinder die stampfen als wären sie eine Elefantenhorde und das um 6 Uhr morgens auf einem Sonntag, diese Art Kinder mag ich nicht... *wünscht sich schallisolierte Wände in ihrer Schlafkoje*


----------



## win3ermute (7. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Radio - also Chartgerümpel.



Yikes - damit kann ich nicht dienen. Da hast Du natürlich Recht - das ist Körperverletzung!


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Hmm... das erinnert mich an die Nachbarn über mir. Ich habe nix gegen Kinder, aber Kinder die stampfen als wären sie eine Elefantenhorde und das um 6 Uhr morgens auf einem Sonntag, diese Art Kinder mag ich nicht... *wünscht sich schallisolierte Wände in ihrer Schlafkoje*




Es geht noch besser. ^^

BummBumm-Bass-Generve regelmäßig Samstag Abends und Sonntag Mittags; Nachbarn die Ihr Radio 6:30 Morgens für über eine Stunde aufdrehen, so dass es zwar weder im Hausflur, dafür um so besser im Schlafzimmer zu hören ist; tägliches Bohren und Hämmern wegen Ein/Auszugsfrequentierung; Anwohner, bei denen man jeden Moment nen Bandenkrieg oder das Auto brennend erwartet und für deren unrechtmäßig abgestellten Sperrmüll und Hausvermüllung man jedes Jahr mitzahlt.


----------



## Kamsi (7. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es geht noch besser. ^^
> 
> BummBumm-Bass-Generve regelmäßig Samstag Abends und Sonntag Mittags; Nachbarn die Ihr Radio 6:30 Morgens für über eine Stunde aufdrehen, so dass es zwar weder im Hausflur, dafür um so besser im Schlafzimmer zu hören ist; tägliches Bohren und Hämmern wegen Ein/Auszugsfrequentierung; Anwohner, bei denen man jeden Moment nen Bandenkrieg oder das Auto brennend erwartet und für deren unrechtmäßig abgestellten Sperrmüll und Hausvermüllung man jedes Jahr mitzahlt.



du wohnst in einem emigranten ghetto ?


----------



## Noxiel (7. März 2012)

Ich würde so langsam über einen Umzug nachdenken ZAM. Der Moloch in dem du wohnst klingt ja richtig gefährlich.


----------



## Davatar (7. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> @Davatar:
> Naja, ich hab heute zum ersten mal eine aufgabe richtig, also nciht nur ansatzweise sondern vollständig richtig, gelöst. langsam kommt es  Uuuuiiii, ich bin so froh darüber. Deine Erklärung hat echt was gebracht


Supi  bei weiteren Fragen einfach Fragen


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. März 2012)

Eine dumme Frage: Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen eine Systemzurücksetzung um 3 Tage gemacht. Danach gingen Origin nicht mehr, LoL und die Tera-Beta. Und bei Skyrim hab ich das Problem von FPS-Einbrüchen, Abstürzen und ewigen Ladezeiten. An einer Mod liegt es nicht und an einem Patch wohl auch nicht. Kann das daher kommen? Wenn ja, wie kann ich es beheben - außer einer Neuinstallation von Skyrim?


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du wohnst in einem emigranten ghetto ?



Naja, so würde ich Fürth Südstadt jetzt nicht nennen... *g*
Aber ja, ich bin mittlerweile extrem genervt von Bude und Nachbarschaft und fühle mich da auch nicht heimisch oder wohl. Nur Wohnungen finden ist irgendwie .. nicht leicht. Man ist ja nicht unbedingt anspruchslos, schon gar nicht nach 5-6 Jahren in so ner Gegend. Mind. 3 Zimmer, helle Wohnung, Bad mit Wanne , ruhige Gegend, (perfekt wärs mit Einbauküche *g*), nicht zu weit weg vom Verlag, aber möglichst auch keine fast vierstellige Miete. Nur finde sowas mal.


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

@Davatar: Klar, mach ich! Ich muss jetzt selber mal alle Aufgaben durchgehen und gucken wieweit ich das verstanden habe! *Dankeschön-Kekse rüberreich*

Hmm, wenn ich so wohnen würde, würde ich ganz schnell flüchten. Ich hatte das mal in Wuppertal, wurd mir dann aber irgendwann zu gefährlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2012)

Moinsen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y4MnpzG5Sqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer kurz eine halbe Stunde Zeit hat sollte sich das bitte anschauen. Ist sehr wichtig...


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

Waaaaaah *flenn* ich hab Hunger! Meine doofen Klassenkameraden sind alle zum Mitagessen gegangen und ich darf Klasse hüten und erst essen gehen, wenn die wieder da sind... weil sonst wird Klasse abgeschlossen und bei einer Stunde Mittagspause ist das doof


----------



## Kamsi (7. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Naja, so würde ich Fürth Südstadt jetzt nicht nennen... *g*
> Aber ja, ich bin mittlerweile extrem genervt von Bude und Nachbarschaft und fühle mich da auch nicht heimisch oder wohl. Nur Wohnungen finden ist irgendwie .. nicht leicht. Man ist ja nicht unbedingt anspruchslos, schon gar nicht nach 5-6 Jahren in so ner Gegend. Mind. 3 Zimmer, helle Wohnung, Bad mit Wanne , ruhige Gegend, (perfekt wärs mit Einbauküche *g*), nicht zu weit weg vom Verlag, aber möglichst auch keine fast vierstellige Miete. Nur finde sowas mal.



bayern ist das grösste bundesland in deutschland und hat trotzdem wohnungsnot ? habt ihr soviel landwirtschafts und grünfläche die sich nicht zum bau eignen oder wie ?


----------



## Rodem (7. März 2012)

omg 
habe gerade festgestellt, das ZAM nicht nur in Reichweite, sondern auch noch in der gleichen Stadt wohnt O.O
*sich nach einer Wohnung in sicherer Entfernung umguck* (existiert sowas überhaupt?)


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

Hähä... bei solchen Aussagen überlege ich es mir nochmal ob ich bei buffed wegen nem Praktikum nachfrag *hust* Da krieg ich ja jetzt schon Angst


----------



## ZAM (7. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Hähä... bei solchen Aussagen überlege ich es mir nochmal ob ich bei buffed wegen nem Praktikum nachfrag *hust* Da krieg ich ja jetzt schon Angst



Achwas - man nimmt das mit der Zeit nur anders wahr. ^^


Oder anders: Mir waren die Umstände lange extrem egal - aber man wird irgendwann anspruchsvoller (die Bude ist generell zu klein und Fürth jetzt nicht grad der Unterhaltungs-Burner für mich) und irgendwann sind auch die nerven etwas .. anfälliger für Krach und Nachbarn.


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

Meinst du? 

Btw: mein handy sagt ihr habt ne android app. Muss ic
h mal suchen gehen


----------



## Konov (7. März 2012)

Grad totgelacht:

 http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/stagediving-zur-preisverleihung.html

Stagediving!!! Nur scheiße wenn einen keiner auffängt!


----------



## Klein-Maha (7. März 2012)

*kekse zu konov rüberschieb*

Mir ist langweilig. Und gerade auch keinem pc im unterricht. Alles mit android ist indoof


----------



## Konov (7. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> *kekse zu konov rüberschieb*
> 
> Mir ist langweilig. Und gerade auch keinem pc im unterricht. Alles mit android ist indoof



Hab grad gegessen, aber danke 

Jetzt erstmal kleines Mittagsschläfchen und mental auf die Klausur vorbereiten.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2012)

Kennt hier jemand noch brauchbare Spiele in der Richtung Masters of Orion, Galactic Civilization, Birth of the Federation?

Musste schmerzhaft feststellen, dass Armada2526 extrem... miserabel ist...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2012)

Ich hatte mir mal Sins of a Solar Empire: Trinity bei Steam besorgt, weil derbe Bock aufn Sci Fi Strategiespiel hatte, macht wirklich Spaß, nur ist es nicht sooo mein Ding.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. März 2012)

Das ist mir... zu klein ^^"


----------



## opu-sponsor (8. März 2012)

jo ... moin !

seid 4.30uhr auf hab daher schon fast den halben Arbeitstag um !


----------



## Klein-Maha (8. März 2012)

Morgen zusammen... *gähn*will wieder in mein bett. Und ich hasse meine kollegen in dieser tollen schule. Nur am flamen..


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2012)

Morgen liebe Torten.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. März 2012)

Der Förster hatte den Biber am Nachmittag zum Gespräch geladen. Es gab Kaffee und Buchen.


----------



## Klein-Maha (8. März 2012)

@Doofkatze:
Meine Kollegin und ich grübeln gerade über Deinen Spruch... und sind zu dem Schluss gekommen: Du hast nen Knall. Macht Dich sympathisch


----------



## Doofkatze (8. März 2012)

Da muss ich doch glatt mal einen Text klauen. Grüße an NoHeroin, auf deren Blog ich es entwenden durfte:

*Verrücktheit ist unendlich faszinierender als Intelligenz, unendlich tiefgründiger. Intelligenz hat Grenzen, Verrücktheit nicht.* Claude Chabrol (*1930), französischer Filmregisseur​


----------



## Klein-Maha (8. März 2012)

Wie gut dass ich der Knälle gleich mehrere mein eigen nenne...


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

kein baumkuchen mit ahornsirup ?


----------



## Konov (8. März 2012)

Morgen zusammen 



Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen... *gähn*will wieder in mein bett. Und ich hasse meine kollegen in dieser tollen schule. Nur am flamen..



Auf was für eine Schule gehst du eigentlich?


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2012)

Die Schule für öffentlich anerkannten klugen Kinder.
Kurz Söakk


----------



## Manaori (8. März 2012)

Guten Morgen allerseits... 
*gähn*
Och Mann, ich will freeeeeeeeeeei..


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2012)

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass das RDA-Forum so abgehen würde. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (8. März 2012)

Doch natürlich, ich will das Mount auch haben!


----------



## Klein-Maha (8. März 2012)

> Die Schule für öffentlich anerkannten klugen Kinder.
> Kurz Söakk



   Nein....

Ich geh ins "Behälter für Wahnsinnige".... 
Jetzt mal ernst: BFW (Berfusförderungswerk) in Dortmund. Und ich mach da ne Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter. Eine sehr theorilastige Ausbildung mit 9 Stunden Schule am Tag und im dritten Semester mit 3 Monaten Praktikum. Die Ausbildung dauert 4 Semester, jedes Semester 6 Monate... und am Ende bin ich ein super-toller, hyper-guter Mediengestalter... NOT! Im Endeffekt lernen wir hier nur den ganzen Theoriekram... okey, die Mediengestalter auch ein wenig Praxis aber viel zuwenig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2012)

Zum gegebenen Anlass auch nochmal von mir:

Alles Gute zum Weltfrauentag


----------



## Manaori (8. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Zum gegebenen Anlass auch nochmal von mir:
> 
> Alles Gute zum Weltfrauentag



Wus? Oh, danke. Steht mir jetzt für heute irgendeine Sonderbehandlung zu?


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass das RDA-Forum so abgehen würde. ^^



RDA ?

ist damit das neue Zuhälterprogramm von Blizzard gemeint ? bin mal gespannt wie entäuscht die Leute sind wenn die leute die sie geworben haben keinen Monat kaufen und sie kein Pferd bekommen ^^

@Manaori & Rest der smalltalkfrauen 

Hier habt ihr bissel schokolade ^^


----------



## Davatar (8. März 2012)

Guten Morg...Mittag miteinander!
Irgendwie hab ich grad Meeting-Wochen (das ist quasi wie ne Länder-Woche bei McDonalds, nur bei uns im Büro ). Der Rekord liegt bei 5 Meetings an einem Tag. Wer überbietet mich? Vor lauter Meetings arbeite ich fast nix mehr ^^



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass das RDA-Forum so abgehen würde. ^^


Was ist ein RDA-Forum? Wenn ich danach bei Google suche, erscheinen folgende Infos:
- Resource Description & Access
- Nokia Developer - Remote device access
- RDA-Forums, irgend ein Game-Clan o_O
- Regional Development Australia

oder mein Favorit:
- Reise durch Amerika


----------



## Tilbie (8. März 2012)

Moin Büffed.


----------



## schneemaus (8. März 2012)

RDA = Rolle der Auferstehung. Ein erneuter, verzweifelter Versuch von Blizzard, Spieler zurückzuholen. UND ICH WILL DAS MOUNT!!!


----------



## Doofkatze (8. März 2012)

rolle der aufstehung


----------



## Derulu (8. März 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> RDA = Rolle der Auferstehung. Ein erneuter, *marketingtechnische genialer* Versuch von Blizzard, Spieler zurückzuholen. UND ICH WILL DAS MOUNT!!!



fixed^^


----------



## Davatar (8. März 2012)

Und dafür gibts ein Forum weil...?


----------



## Derulu (8. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und dafür gibts ein Forum weil...?



212 Threads mit 2346 Antworten seit gestern (also seit es die neue Rolle der Aufersteheung gibt) und 282 Newskommentare dazu erstellt wurden  ...


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (8. März 2012)

Da betteln wahrscheinlich alle um son'e Rolle


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wus? Oh, danke. Steht mir jetzt für heute irgendeine Sonderbehandlung zu?



Hmm, eigentlich schon ..


----------



## Derulu (8. März 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Wus? Oh, danke. Steht mir jetzt für heute irgendeine Sonderbehandlung zu?



Vermutlich ja...k.a...bekommst du die denn nicht schon jeden Tag^^? 


Das Gegenstück für Männer ist dann wohl das hier


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2012)

Noch mehr Sonderbehandlungen? Am Popo meine lieben Gäste!


----------



## Zonalar (8. März 2012)

Kamsi bitte sag mir wie der Film heisst! Ich erinnere mich den mal in meiner Kindheit gesehen zu haben und bekomm jezz richtig Bock, ihn mir wieder reinzuziehen *_*


----------



## Manaori (8. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Vermutlich ja...k.a...bekommst du die denn nicht schon jeden Tag^^?
> 
> 
> Das Gegenstück für Männer ist dann wohl das hier



Ach, da ginge noch mehr! Um einen Kumpel zu zitieren: "Ich bin eine emanzipierte Frau, ich habe Sonderrechte!"


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und dafür gibts ein Forum weil...?



Steht alles im Eröffnungsthread 

SWTOR hat jetzt btw. auch eins.


----------



## Klein-Maha (8. März 2012)

Weltfrauentag? Na toll... ich bin weiblich... aber ich will das nicht!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das Gegenstück für Männer ist dann wohl das hier



DANKE! Ich hatte es schon vergessen...


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

@Benji

Wargames


http://www.fr-online...-in-die-politik,11460760,11786594.html

Am Abend wird Christian Wulff mit einem Großen Zapfenstreich verabschiedet. Es könnte sein, dass "Over the Rainbow" von Vuvuzelas übertönt wird. Vor dem Schloss Bellevue wollen sich Kritiker versammeln.



wie geil ^^


----------



## Manaori (8. März 2012)

Ich liebe diesen Film... <3


----------



## Klein-Maha (8. März 2012)

Ich will ins Bett... hab jetzt Office Excel... und frag mich mal wieder nach dem Sinn


----------



## Doofkatze (8. März 2012)

Er bekommt den großen Zapfen gestrichen*


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

Mittag


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

Nachmittag


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

Black Humor Thread (bester Thread der Welt) goes 404 fml


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

woher hat eingentlich der begriff schwarzer humor seinen namen her ?

noch von ganz damals als arbeitergeber auf den baumwollfeldern witze über ihre schwarzen arbeitnehmer machten ?

Bzw ist der schwarze humor von heute der normale humor von damals ?


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

implying black humor is racist


----------



## Doofkatze (8. März 2012)

hihi

"ja, das wichtigste ist, das steuergeld nicht aufhört zu brennen
ja, sonst wird mir ganz bitterlich kalt"


Das ist doch mal n Abschiedslied für Wulff^^


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

sprech deutsch ^^


kennt jemand noch damals die gerd show ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ih96tneyoaE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



War ja damals der sommerhit ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (8. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sprech deutsch ^^



Das hat eine sehr ironische Note


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2012)

Mich verwirrt es... normalerweise wird doch immer mega panik geschoben aber jetzt bei den Sonnenstürmen der letzten Tage... garnichts... 

WO bleib die Panik? WO bleibt die Idiotie selbsterklärter Experten? WO bleiben RTL und N24?

Ich will doch nur mal wieder lachen...


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

Alter die KONY 2012 Bilder sind alle so gottlos böse D





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (8. März 2012)

Heute ist Frauentag, da hat RTL doch genug Stoff


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Mich verwirrt es... normalerweise wird doch immer mega panik geschoben aber jetzt bei den Sonnenstürmen der letzten Tage... garnichts...
> 
> WO bleib die Panik? WO bleibt die Idiotie selbsterklärter Experten? WO bleiben RTL und N24?
> 
> Ich will doch nur mal wieder lachen...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wLRwF5ZKCxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Deathstyle schrieb:


> Das hat eine sehr ironische Note




http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutschland

Amtssprache: Deutsch


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. März 2012)

Mhm... Endzeitorgie... ja... da lässt sich was einrichten...


----------



## Deathstyle (8. März 2012)

Kamsi, es heißt "sprich deutsch" und nicht "sprech deutsch".


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

lmam


----------



## Klein-Maha (8. März 2012)

Muss ich mir gedanken machen wenn ich auf die frage der lehrerin antworte
» Dieses problem ist uns bekannt. Wir arbeiten an einer Lösung.«


----------



## Saji (8. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> Muss ich mir gedanken machen wenn ich auf die frage der lehrerin antworte
> » Dieses problem ist uns bekannt. Wir arbeiten an einer Lösung.«



Nope. Hab schon mal zu einer KOV-Lehrerin damals "Bin mal kurz afklo" gesagt, als ich musste.

Angst hatte ich, als ich wieder reinkam und sie mich mit "Webe" begrüßte. ._.


----------



## Olliruh (8. März 2012)

Meine Englisch Lehrerin spielt mit meinem ehemaligen Sowi Lehrer zusammen in einem SC2 Clan


----------



## Klein-Maha (8. März 2012)

Okay. Dann bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xZh5qeefsGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6m5TuxdkfkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Megasuperawesome <3


----------



## Kamsi (8. März 2012)

ob die wissen wovon sie singen ^^


----------



## Klein-Maha (8. März 2012)

sooo süüüüüüß!


----------



## Klein-Maha (9. März 2012)

ähm Doppelpost? Ach wayne... sollnse meggern 

Guten Morgen! Gleich ist Wochenende! *Kaffe hinstell*


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2012)

*mecker*
D:


----------



## Davatar (9. März 2012)

Morgöööön! Was liegt an? Was geht ab? Was gibts? Alles senkrecht? Alles im Lot?


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Morgöööön! Was liegt an? Was geht ab? Was gibts? Alles senkrecht? Alles im Lot?



Gestern Vorstellungsgespräch gehabt bei einer international tätigen Firma, über Ihr Lehrstellenangebot als Konstrukteur.
Hab schon vorher 3 Tage geschnuppert.
Ich bin gespannt wie ein Drahtseil. Am Montag erfahre ich die Wahrheit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2012)

Meine Erkältung geht so langsam weg ... 

Guten Morgen Buffies


----------



## Davatar (9. März 2012)

Und was konstruiert man als Konstrukteur?


----------



## Ellesmere (9. März 2012)

Ich hoffe mal was konstruktives   
Guten Morgen Buffies! 

Und passend zum kommenden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klein-Maha (9. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *mecker*
> D:





t- 60 Minuten


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2012)

</mecker>

...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (9. März 2012)

Der Facebook-Screenshot hat Recht^^

oder auch:

ssskm - selbst schuld, kein Mitleid^^


----------



## Konov (9. März 2012)

Morgen zusammen 

Echt komisch dass ich seit über einem halben Jahr immer noch darüber am Grübeln bin, welcher studiengang der richtige wäre.
Naja es werden einem aber auch ständig Flöhe ins Ohr gesetzt, was richtig, was falsch, was ungeeignet, was wenig und was große Zukunftschancen hat. 

Ist ja kein Wunder dass man da unsicher wird.


----------



## Klein-Maha (9. März 2012)

t- 30 Minuten... AAAAAAH!!! Gleich Wochenende ab in die Freiheit, also hinter meinen PC *mau*

@Konov:
Kenn ich, mich wolltense auch lieber zur IT-Systemkauffrau machen. Aber will ich nicht. Ich kann Dir nur raten: Such Dir was wo Du Deine Stärken einbringen kannst, und was Dir Spaß macht. Dann liegst Du richtig


----------



## Konov (9. März 2012)

Klein-Maha schrieb:


> @Konov:
> Kenn ich, mich wolltense auch lieber zur IT-Systemkauffrau machen. Aber will ich nicht. Ich kann Dir nur raten: Such Dir was wo Du Deine Stärken einbringen kannst, und was Dir Spaß macht. Dann liegst Du richtig



Werde daran denken, danke ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (9. März 2012)

Hab bereits meine 2. Ausbildung. Erst Erzieherin und nun Versicherungskauffrau...Was einem liegt kann sich also sehr schnell ändern  
Und nur keine Hemmungen, man kann sich ja mal täuschen und nix ist doch schlimmer als in dem erlernten Zweig zu bleiben, obwohl man lieber etwas ganz anderes machen würde...


----------



## Deathstyle (9. März 2012)

Es ist sogar ziemlich untypisch das jemand das fertig studiert was er sich als erstes ausgesucht hatte


----------



## Kamsi (9. März 2012)

vergess nicht die ganzen alkohol,drogen und orgien partys die man als student hat ^^


----------



## Klein-Maha (9. März 2012)

Da wir hier auch als Studenten bezeichnet werden: Welche partys?


----------



## naero (9. März 2012)

Ja genau die ganzen Exzesse und Partys jeden Tag etc. Seltsam ich muss das falsche studieren. Bin im 6. Semester und hab höchstens jeden Monat mal eine Party Oo... vielleicht bin ich auch nicht der typische Party Student. Iwie gehts mir langsam auf den Sack, jedesmal wenn man neue Leute wo kennen lernt und die bekommen mit dass man Studiert bekommt man Kommentare wie "Geil ey, nichts tun den ganzen Tag chillen und alle zwei Tage Party würd ich auch gern machen!" ... em ja nein?
Was mach ich falsch?  ....
Lass dich wegen deiner Entscheidung für den Studiengang nicht drängen. Such dir was aus dass du möchtest und nichts was zukunftsorientiert ist. Wir haben auch so Kandidaten gehabt die wären besser in jedem andren Studiengang aufgehoben gewesen aber hauptsache Medien und Computer am Start denn damit kann man in Zukunft Geld verdienen. Tja nun sind se paar Semester hinter uns zurückgeblieben oder sogar weg. Wenns Spaß macht gehts auch am einfachsten vorran.


----------



## Deathstyle (9. März 2012)

Im Zeiten vom Bachelorsystem und dem strengeren Bafögamt gibts das Studienleben von vor 20 Jahren nichtmehr


----------



## Kamsi (9. März 2012)

muss halt bei studenten immer an die college filme denken ^^ wo die quer durchs land fahren oder wilde partys feiern usw ^^


----------



## naero (9. März 2012)

Das ist ja aus Amerika oder halt den USA. Da zahlen die Eltern auch das Studium  ... Aber in echt würden die ihren Kindern glaub ich eine Husten bei den Kosten von mehreren 10.000 US $ im Semester. ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. März 2012)

Ich gehe so gut wie nie auf Partys. Einmal pro Woche im Hobbyraum kickern, das wars. Aber immerhin bin ich von diesem unsäglichen Bachelor-Rotz befreit. Ich hätte null Bock darauf.


----------



## Ogil (9. März 2012)

Das kommt halt auch immer darauf an was man studiert und wie man studiert. Ich hatte auch Kumpels zu Studienzeiten die sich mit 7 Semesterwochenstunden einen Lenz gemacht haben - waehrend ich auch schon mal 45 hatte...


----------



## naero (9. März 2012)

Ja Ogil kann ich nur bestätigen. Ja das Bachlorsystem ist meiner Meinung nach auch total fürn ****. Aber ich kannst ja nicht ändern also Zähne zusammenbeissen und durch ne?  Es lohnt sich ja hoffentlich.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. März 2012)

Ich nenn mal nur ein Beispiel, warum Ba/Ma Müll ist. Nehmen wir mal eine junge Frau, die unbedingt Grundschullehrerin werden möchte und super mit Kindern umgehen kann. Sie hatte im Abi super Noten, nur in Mathe eine 3. Jetzt muss sie zwei Jahre lang in Mathematik das gleiche studieren wie die angehenden Gymnasiallehrer, obwohl sie nie mehr als die Grundrechenarten lehren muss. Erst nach zwei Jahren muss sie sich auf eine Schulform festlegen. Vorher hat sie aber noch tolles, unnützes Wissen in Stochastik, Algebra usw. erworben, das sie nie wieder brauchen wird - oder schon längst das Studium geschmissen. Dadurch drängen wir also begabte Pädagogen aus der Grundschule heraus, wo sowieso die reine Personalnot herrscht. Aber egal, hauptsache dem "Arbeitsmarkt" gehts gut...


----------



## Deathstyle (9. März 2012)

Noch witziger ist das die Grundschullehrerin mit ihrem Bachelor rein garnichts machen kann, sie muss, um Lehrerin zu werden, ihren Master gemacht haben - nun gibt es für den Master einen NC und wenn sie den mit ihrem Bachelor nicht erreicht hat kann sie nichts anderes tun als warten. Bis sie eben durch Wartesemester für den Master zugelassen wird. Zeitverschwendung in Reinform.


----------



## Ogil (9. März 2012)

Zum Glueck war ich vor Einfuehrung des ganze Bachelor-Zeugs fertig und habe somit noch ein anstaendiges Diplom. Und da ich schon seit Jahren im Ausland lebe und arbeite hat mich das "Wir brauchen Bachelor um international anerkannte Abschluesse zu haben" nie ueberzeugt...


----------



## Olliruh (9. März 2012)

WOCHENENDE <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qp0sFTsflZ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ol@f (9. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich nenn mal nur ein Beispiel, warum Ba/Ma Müll ist. Nehmen wir mal eine junge Frau, die unbedingt Grundschullehrerin werden möchte und super mit Kindern umgehen kann. Sie hatte im Abi super Noten, nur in Mathe eine 3. Jetzt muss sie zwei Jahre lang in Mathematik das gleiche studieren wie die angehenden Gymnasiallehrer, obwohl sie nie mehr als die Grundrechenarten lehren muss. Erst nach zwei Jahren muss sie sich auf eine Schulform festlegen. Vorher hat sie aber noch tolles, unnützes Wissen in Stochastik, Algebra usw. erworben, das sie nie wieder brauchen wird - oder schon längst das Studium geschmissen. Dadurch drängen wir also begabte Pädagogen aus der Grundschule heraus, wo sowieso die reine Personalnot herrscht. Aber egal, hauptsache dem "Arbeitsmarkt" gehts gut...


Im Allgemeinen stimmt dein Beispiel so nicht, wobei dies auch von der Hochschule abhängig ist. 

Verglichen mit dem Bachelor-Studenten wird beim LA-Gym in etwa der Stoff von maximal 3 Semestern vermittelt, wobei teilweise "abgeschwächte" Vorlesungen besucht werden müssen. Beispiel: Analysis I wird mit dem Bachelor-Studenten gehört. Interessante Statistik bei mir dazu: Insgesamt 40% durchgefallen, davon jeweils BA: 25% Bestnote:1.0, LA: 70%,Bestnote:3,0, Schülerstudenten (,wobei nur 5) 0%, Bestnote 1.3.  Lineare Algebra I im 2 Semester mit den Informatikern. Beides sind im BA Grundvorlesungen  des 1. Semesters.

Verglichen mit dem Grundschullehramt sind es maximal 2 Semester, aber eher 1. Semester. Es werden in allen möglichen Teilbereichen kleine Einführungen gehört, wobei diese Vorlesungen speziell für Grundschullehrämtler konzipiert sind. 

Eine Freundin von mir studiert auf Grundschullehramt. Mit Mathematik kommt sie verhältnismäßig gut zurecht, wenn ich sie aber Fragen würde, ob sie das LA-Gym schaffen würde, würde sie mit Sicherheit mit Nein antworten.

Eine vielleicht interessante Nebenbemerkung zum BA/MA-Kram. Der Meister wird in Zukunft dem BA gleichgestellt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. März 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Im Allgemeinen stimmt dein Beispiel so nicht, wobei dies auch von der Hochschule abhängig ist.
> 
> Verglichen mit dem Bachelor-Studenten wird beim LA-Gym in etwa der Stoff von maximal 3 Semestern vermittelt, wobei teilweise "abgeschwächte" Vorlesungen besucht werden müssen. Beispiel: Analysis I wird mit dem Bachelor-Studenten gehört. Interessante Statistik bei mir dazu: Insgesamt 40% durchgefallen, davon jeweils BA: 25% Bestnote:1.0, LA: 70%,Bestnote:3,0, Schülerstudenten (,wobei nur 5) 0%, Bestnote 1.3. Lineare Algebra I im 2 Semester mit den Informatikern. Beides sind im BA Grundvorlesungen des 1. Semesters.
> 
> ...



Ich halte mich an die Informationen, die meine Hochschule für die Bachelorstudenten als allgemeinverbindlich erklärt hat. Übrigens konnte ich mal einen Blick auf den Stoff, den man in Mathe anfangs bewältigen muss, erhaschen. Ich war nie schlecht in Mathe, aber das hab ich überhaupt nicht geblickt. Das war aber der Stoff für das Grundschullehramt.


----------



## Davatar (9. März 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Im Zeiten vom Bachelorsystem und dem strengeren Bafögamt gibts das Studienleben von vor 20 Jahren nichtmehr


Dochdoch das gibts noch, kommt nur auf die Studiengänge und den Studienort an, ob das noch so ist oder nicht 
Und alle, die was Anderes behaupten: Party machen während dem Studium gehört einfach zum Studium dazu, egal wie streng das Studium ist, das man sich ausgesucht hat 

Edit: Natürlich muss das nicht jeden Tag sein ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dochdoch das gibts noch, kommt nur auf die Studiengänge und den Studienort an, ob das noch so ist oder nicht
> Und alle, die was Anderes behaupten: Party machen während dem Studium gehört einfach zum Studium dazu, egal wie streng das Studium ist, das man sich ausgesucht hat
> 
> Edit: Natürlich muss das nicht jeden Tag sein ^^



Aber auch nur wenn man Wirtschaftswissenschaften studiert... die machen jede Woche ihre Caipi Parties...


Beim Rest... ehr... bis auf die obligatorischen... "Weihnachtsfeiern"... wo man sich in nem Raum trifft ein paar Kekse und Glühwein zu sich nimmt... hab ich in Geschi und Anglistik nicht viel mitbekommen in Richtung "PARTY! YEAH!"

Edit: Frustrieeeeert...


----------



## Ol@f (9. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich halte mich an die Informationen, die meine Hochschule für die Bachelorstudenten als allgemeinverbindlich erklärt hat. Übrigens konnte ich mal einen Blick auf den Stoff, den man in Mathe anfangs bewältigen muss, erhaschen. Ich war nie schlecht in Mathe, aber das hab ich überhaupt nicht geblickt. Das war aber der Stoff für das Grundschullehramt.


Dann sollte sich vielleicht gerade der Grundschullehrämtler  den Studienort genau überlegen.  Ich kann jetzt natürlich deine Fähigkeiten schlecht beurteilen und kenne auch nicht das Modulhandbuch der Vorlesung, die du besucht hast. Aber wenn Mathematik gelehrt wird, sollte meiner Meinung nach auch Mathematik betrieben werden und die Herangehensweise unterscheidet sich im Vergleich zur Schule natürlich. Außerdem muss man sich daran auch gewöhnen. Als ich angefangen habe, fand ichs bspw. in der Analysis in den ersten 2 Monaten ziemlich hart, danach wurd es deutlich angenehmer. Erwartungsgemäß gewöhnt man sich nach dem 2 oder 3 Semester und da werden die Noten meist besser.


----------



## Kamsi (9. März 2012)

> Berlin (dpo) - Fällt bald auch die letzte Bastion männlicher
> Dominanz? Anlässlich des Weltfrauentages fordern mehrere feministische
> Gruppen die Einführung einer Frauenquote für Strafgefangene. Mit ihrer
> Hilfe soll die Zahl weiblicher Häftlinge bis 2022 schrittweise von 5,7 Prozent auf über 30 Prozent gesteigert werden.Ob
> ...



^^


----------



## Dominau (9. März 2012)

Komm grad nach Hause, liegt ein Zettel auf der Treppe von meiner Mutter. Stand drauf das es wichtig ist und das sie mich anruft.
Ich hab angst :/


----------



## Konov (9. März 2012)

Da hab ich ja ne Diskussion losgetreten. Danke für die Tipps, ich lasse es auf mich zukommen und halte erstmal an den Plänen fest die ich hatte. 
Erstmal die Uni Infotage abwarten und schauen wie es mir gefällt...

Zum Thema Party kann ich nur sagen, dass ich nicht an die Uni gehe weil ich feiern will sondern weil ich einen Job bekommen will, bei dem ich das Gefühl habe, dass es eine sinnvolle Sache ist.


----------



## Davatar (9. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Zum Thema Party kann ich nur sagen, dass ich nicht an die Uni gehe weil ich feiern will sondern weil ich einen Job bekommen will, bei dem ich das Gefühl habe, dass es eine sinnvolle Sache ist.


Du nix Aussage verstehen. Party gehört einfach dazu, das kommt von alleine, das plant man nicht, das gibts einfach 



BTT: Wünsche allen ein schönes Wochenende, dies schon haben oder bald haben werden. Bei mir gehts wohl erst morgen los


----------



## Konov (9. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du nix Aussage verstehen. Party gehört einfach dazu, das kommt von alleine, das plant man nicht, das gibts einfach



 Haha, ok das könnte sein dass das bei Studenten öfter der Fall ist, aber deswegen muss man sich ja nicht gleich bei jeder erdenklichen Möglichkeit dazu verleiten lassen mitzufeiern.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du nix Aussage verstehen. Party gehört einfach dazu, das kommt von alleine, das plant man nicht, das gibts einfach


Dann hab ich definitiv was falsch gemacht...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. März 2012)

Mir gehen grade meine deja vu´s richtig auf den kecks in 2 wochen mehr als 4 ereignisse


----------



## Kamsi (9. März 2012)

hordlerkiller renn um dein leben - dejavus sind fehler in der matrix und weisen auf agenten hin !!!!!!!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. März 2012)

aha ok ist das wieder so nen matrix neo zeug oder wie soll ich das interpretieren^^


----------



## Kamsi (9. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z_KmNZNT5xw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. März 2012)

ja so ist das bei mir auch nur sehe das nicht so schnell wie neo sondern in längeren abständen glaube ich


----------



## Klein-Maha (10. März 2012)

Guten Morgen meine Lieben und Liebenden! *Kaffe und Kekse hinstell* Auf gehts zur CEBIT     

Hatte ich erwähnt dass ich dieses Smiley    liebe?


----------



## Legendary (10. März 2012)

Moin ihr Bückstücke!

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8421604/Deichkind_Bueck_Dich_hoch

Kann ich leider nicht einbinden, bei Youtube ist jede (!) Version gesperrt. :>


----------



## Konov (10. März 2012)

Morgen 


 Antworten auf den Nachtschwärmer 



win3ermute schrieb:


> Das ist völlig falsch. Mit dieser Einstellung solltest Du nicht einmal im Ansatz "studieren" wollen. Der Ansatz ist eben, daß Du "Widerstand" leistest und diesen durchaus begründest. Wenn Du das nicht begreifst, dann hast Du das Studium verfehlt!
> 
> "Weil es der Staat mir vorschreibt". Da liegt Dein Problem. Studium wird hier als Fortsetzung des schulischen Betriebes gesehen, weil man es halt so gewöhnt ist; nicht als gedankliche Herausforderung. Genau das erwartet man allerdings im Studium von Dir, willst Du kein Fachidiot bleiben: Daß Du nämlich Deine eigene Meinung mit Hintergrund der üblichen akademischen Prinzipien bildest und nicht den "staatlichen Scheiß" nachplapperst.
> 
> Jede Doktor- oder Diplom-Arbeit ist eine eigene wissenschaftliche Arbeit, die eben nicht das nachplappert, was Du im Studium gelernt hast.



Ich meinte damit auch nicht die Uni, denn ich bin ja noch nicht an der Uni. Der Müll den ich lernen musste, durfte ich bisher am Abendgymnasium durchorgeln... ist als Kerncurriculum oder wie sich das nennt, vorgeschrieben. Das meinte ich damit. 
 Wieviel "Müll" es an der Uni sein wird, werde ich ja erleben... ^^

Bei dem Rest stimme ich dir vollkommen zu, so stelle ich es mir jedenfalls vor und ich wäre glücklich, wenns denn so sein wird, wie du es beschreibst.
Ich hoffe nämlich insbesondere, dass es eben *NICHT *so wird wie meine Schulausbildung, eben weil ich die als so umfangreich überflüssig in vielen Bereichen empfinde bzw. empfunden habe.


----------



## Soladra (10. März 2012)

huhu


----------



## Dropz (10. März 2012)

Moin


----------



## Soladra (10. März 2012)

Droppy xD Dich gibts ja auch wieder  seit es auch den tagspamthread gibt, kommen voll viele vom alten eisen zurück


----------



## Dropz (10. März 2012)

:]


----------



## H2OTest (10. März 2012)

buh


----------



## Soladra (10. März 2012)

Waaaah *umfall*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2012)

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUP Buffies ?


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

nix gerade am frühstücken draussen regnet es


----------



## Dropz (10. März 2012)

gestern dachte ich schon es wird wirklich frühling


----------



## Konov (10. März 2012)

Scheiß Wetter heute, Budenhänger Tag....


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

jo schlimm für fahradfahrer 

könnte wirklich mal langsam wärmer werden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2012)

Könnte mir jemand mal ein Gericht nennen, das auch ein Koch-Noob für 2 Personen zubereiten kann ?


----------



## Konov (10. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand mal ein Gericht nennen, das auch ein Koch-Noob für 2 Personen zubereiten kann ?



Spaghetti Bolognese
Reispfanne
Nudelpfanne
Bratkartoffeln
... 1000 andere Sachen. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (10. März 2012)

lieferservice ...


----------



## Tilbie (10. März 2012)

Gutem Morgen Buffed, warum ist es schon fast um 2?!


----------



## Dropz (10. März 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Gutem Morgen Buffed, warum ist es schon fast um 2?!



und noch so viel zu tun -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. März 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> und noch so viel zu tun -.-



Im Gegenteil... absolut garnichts zu tun...


----------



## Dropz (10. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil... absolut garnichts zu tun...



sei froh


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SFXIq8Zuivg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von solchen Momenten gibt es einige im Spiel, ich saß da auch ungefähr so  da. Ich meine eigentlich ist es ja typisch Hollywood, aber trotzdem packt es einen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. März 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> sei froh



Klar... ist ja auch SO toll Stundenlang nichts zu tun... nur da zu sitzen und nicht wissen was man machen soll... echt geil...


----------



## Kamsi (10. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Klar... ist ja auch SO toll Stundenlang nichts zu tun... nur da zu sitzen und nicht wissen was man machen soll... echt geil...



wohnung putzen
spazieren
buch lesen
tv schauen
spiel zocken
falls du deine raufasertapete hast mit einem bleistift die punkte verbinden ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (10. März 2012)

Bin total platt. Innerhalb von 6 Stunden einen Baum und einen Busch gekürzt, sieben riesige Äste abgesägt, die zerkleinert, den Kleinkram gebündelt und den Rasen gesäubert. Leider haben wir nicht alles geschafft.


----------



## Dropz (10. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bin total platt. Innerhalb von 6 Stunden einen Baum und einen Busch gekürzt, sieben riesige Äste abgesägt, die zerkleinert, den Kleinkram gebündelt und den Rasen gesäubert. Leider haben wir nicht alles geschafft.



kenn ich


----------



## Klein-Maha (10. März 2012)

Ich färbe mir nie wieder um 1 uhr nachts die haare... wenn ich 6 stunden später geweckt werde um zur cebit zu fahren und da dann geschlagene 6 stunden die hallen zu besuchen! und halle 23 war voll... ich kam gar nicht durch die massen durch! Boah bin ich erschlagen


----------



## Dropz (11. März 2012)

Good Morning :]


----------



## Soladra (11. März 2012)

huhu


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2012)

Awww.... die Enterprise wird kein Museum...

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/03/10/worlds-first-nuclear-powered-aircraft-carrier-big-e-makes-final-voyage/


----------



## Dominau (11. März 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## Dropz (11. März 2012)

schon wieder kein frühling


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> schon wieder kein frühling



Du meinst... immer noch nicht...?
Guten Morgen!


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2012)

Wenn ich an den verdammten Heuschnupfen denke, wünsche ich mir wieder weiße und frostige Tage zurück.


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wenn ich an den verdammten Heuschnupfen denke, wünsche ich mir wieder weiße und frostige Tage zurück.



Oh mein Beileid, ich merk davon noch nix, bei mir kommt das meist erst im Sommer etwas raus.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2012)

Boha, wie mich Windows 7 wieder aufregt. Ich will das Setup beim Boot starten, aber obwohl ich im BIOS das DVD-Laufwerk ausgewählt habe und HD deaktiviert habe, startet es immer noch nicht.


----------



## Tilbie (11. März 2012)

Moin,
bei mir versucht Windoof seit einer Woche verzweifelt irgendwelche Updates zu installieren. Nervt auch langsam.


----------



## H2OTest (11. März 2012)

Ich hab mich beim Leistungstest gesteigert


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2012)

Okay okay... Also... als Zeugen seid ihr geladen... sollte ich entgegen sämtlicher Annahmen und aller Erfahrungen und zum Trotze dem Universum gegenüber bei einem der Gewinnspiele gewinnen bei denen ich mitmachte...

Werde ich 6 Monate lang Rosa Plüsch Signaturen und Avatare in allen Foren verwenden und nur noch in Fett Rosa schreiben!

Hörst du Tyche du elendige! Handle mit mir armer Seele! Was willst du denn noch?


----------



## Olliruh (11. März 2012)

C:


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

Warum ist es so schwer als Übergangsschüler und noch nicht-student einen Minijob zu finden?!
Ich lese überall von Rechtsanwaltsgehilfen, Technischen Zeichnern und Krankenschwestern auf Minijob-Basis (!!!)

Außerdem wird für jeden billigen Putzjob jahrelang Erfahrung vorausgesetzt und für Regale einräumen gibts im besten Fall 5 Euro die Stunde??

Was für einen abgefuckten Arbeitsmarkt haben wir eigentlich?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2012)

*Nimm dies Opfer... als Zeichen meiner Entschlossenheit!*


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> *Nimm dies Opfer... als Zeichen meiner Entschlossenheit!*


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2012)

Was denn? Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack... und für Tyche...


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Was denn? Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack... und für Tyche...



Vorgeschmack wofür?? Und wer ist Tyche??


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2012)

*auf meine Vorherigen Messages deut*

Und Tyche ist die Griechische Göttin des Schicksals, der glücklichen oder schlechten Fügung und des Zufalls...
Die Lateinische Entsprechung wäre Fortuna.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Warum ist es so schwer als Übergangsschüler und noch nicht-student einen Minijob zu finden?!
> Ich lese überall von Rechtsanwaltsgehilfen, Technischen Zeichnern und Krankenschwestern auf Minijob-Basis (!!!)
> 
> Außerdem wird für jeden billigen Putzjob jahrelang Erfahrung vorausgesetzt und für Regale einräumen gibts im besten Fall 5 Euro die Stunde??
> ...



Geb doch Nachhilfe. Mach ich auch und verdiene so gemütlich nebenbei 120 pro Monat. Könnte auch locker mehr Geld machen, wenn ich mehr Schüler wollte. Aber zwei sind genug.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2012)

sup?


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Geb doch Nachhilfe. Mach ich auch und verdiene so gemütlich nebenbei 120 pro Monat. Könnte auch locker mehr Geld machen, wenn ich mehr Schüler wollte. Aber zwei sind genug.



Würd ich gerne, ich hab auch schon 2 mal wo angefragt aber es hieß, ob ich Student sei...
Student bin ich selbst aber eben erst ab Oktober und noch nicht jetzt.
Wollte was für den Sommer finden...

Ich mein als Student für Pädagogik werd ich sicher gute Chancen haben Nachhilfe zu geben, vorallem Englisch und Deutsch, weil mir das auch liegt... aber solange man selbst kein Student ist, gucken die einen mit dem Arsch nicht an. 
Meiner Erfahrung nach jedenfalls.


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Würd ich gerne, ich hab auch schon 2 mal wo angefragt aber es hieß, ob ich Student sei...
> Student bin ich selbst aber eben erst ab Oktober und noch nicht jetzt.
> Wollte was für den Sommer finden...
> 
> ...



Naja, wie sollen sie es denn überprüfen können? Du bist ja de facto Student, auch wenn du noch nicht eingeschrieben bist.


----------



## Zonalar (11. März 2012)

Guten Morgen liebe Freunde. Bin um 13:00 Aufgewacht und hab nen abgefahrenen Traum gehabt. Gleich mal im "schöne Träume"-Thread gepostet 

Heute werde ich rausgehen und laufen. Laufen, bis mich meine Beinen nicht mehr tragen. Aber keine ANgst, für den Fall habe ich einen Wanderstock dabei. *harrharr* Denke bin dann am Abend um 22:00 wieder daheim, oder nicht.

Hier noch ein song für euch. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bsJ4LFKhlvA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2012)

*Mir ist langweilig...*


----------



## Konov (11. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Naja, wie sollen sie es denn überprüfen können? Du bist ja de facto Student, auch wenn du noch nicht eingeschrieben bist.



Immatrikulationsbescheinigung.


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> *Mir ist langweilig...*


*just be fabulous  *


----------



## Ceiwyn (11. März 2012)

Ich hasse Steam. Ich hasse es einfach. Es ist noch der gleiche Schrott wie früher... 

Warum kann sich das bekloppte Supportsystem nicht merken, dass ich meine Mail schon registriert habe? Warum kriegt das Ding es nicht gebacken, eine neue zu schicken? Und warum bin ich immer automatisch angemeldet, obwohl ich einen neuen Account erstellen will? Und warum kann ich mich nicht einfach auf einem neuen Windows anmelden, ohne irgendeinen Quatsch machen zu müssen?


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. März 2012)

*Mockiere nicht meine Verhandlungen mit Göttern Elender!*


----------



## Kamsi (11. März 2012)

pink ist schwul es sei den man ist ne frau ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2012)

das km elektronik seite down ist -.-


----------



## Kamsi (11. März 2012)

ich glaub du bist im falschen tread ^^ die sind halt derzeit öfters down seit sie den lager schlussverkauf am freitag online gestartet hat wo man bis zu 70% spart ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2012)

wow ^^
danke


----------



## seanbuddha (11. März 2012)

*laut ins' Forum gähn*
Wenn wir schonmal bei anderen Schriftstilen sind.


----------



## Dominau (11. März 2012)

Fast 17 Uhr und ich bin immernoch müde. Und gemacht hab ich auch noch nicht viel :/


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich hasse Steam. Ich hasse es einfach. Es ist noch der gleiche Schrott wie früher...
> 
> Warum kann sich das bekloppte Supportsystem nicht merken, dass ich meine Mail schon registriert habe? Warum kriegt das Ding es nicht gebacken, eine neue zu schicken? Und warum bin ich immer automatisch angemeldet, obwohl ich einen neuen Account erstellen will? Und warum kann ich mich nicht einfach auf einem neuen Windows anmelden, ohne irgendeinen Quatsch machen zu müssen?



Vielleicht mal in den Spam Ordner kucken?


----------



## Konov (12. März 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Magogan (12. März 2012)

Hiho, weiß von euch jemand, ob es normal ist, dass im Studium in einer Klausur 80% der Teilnehmer durchfallen?


----------



## Konov (12. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hiho, weiß von euch jemand, ob es normal ist, dass im Studium in einer Klausur 80% der Teilnehmer durchfallen?



Sicherlich nicht normal, die Frage kann sich ja jeder selbst beantworten... die höchste Durchfallquote die durchaus die Regel ist, von der ich gehört habe, war 60% in Rechtswissenschaften, also Jura. 
Zumindest an der örtlichen Uni hier. ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (12. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hiho, weiß von euch jemand, ob es normal ist, dass im Studium in einer Klausur 80% der Teilnehmer durchfallen?




Das kann durchaus passieren. Denn es sind nicht immer nur die Lehrer.
Ich habe da beispielsweise einen Freund, der zu unseren Realschulzeiten noch wirklich brauchbar war, auch das Abitur noch geschafft hat, aber in seinem Studium nun deutlich an Grenzen gestoßen ist, weshalb er nun nach rund 4 Jahren Studium ohne Erfolg dann eine schulische Ausbildung anstrebt.

Und das nicht einfach, weil er die Arbeitsintensivität eines Studium überschätzt hätte und nicht lernt, sondern weil es einfach zu schwer für ihn ist. Dabei ist er aber eigentlich nicht dumm.


----------



## NoHeroIn (12. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hiho, weiß von euch jemand, ob es normal ist, dass im Studium in einer Klausur 80% der Teilnehmer durchfallen?



Kommt auf die Uni an. In Aachen ist eine Durchfallquote von 80% extrem niedirg, da liegen die so bei 90 - 100%. In Köln gibt's bei so einer quote nen riesigen Artikel in einer Tageszeitung und es wird überlegt, die Punktzahl zu senken, damit die quote besser wird.


----------



## Ogil (12. März 2012)

Ich denke bei uns gab es damals auch aehnliche Faelle und gerade zu Studienbeginn fielen die Klausuren ziemlich hart aus - eben weil es doch eine grosse Umstellung war von Schule zum Studium oder noch schlimmer von Wehr-/Zivildienst zu Studium. Insgesamt haben dann auch weniger als 50% der Leute mit denen ich angefangen habe auch den Abschluss geschafft.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hiho, weiß von euch jemand, ob es normal ist, dass im Studium in einer Klausur 80% der Teilnehmer durchfallen?



Kommt drauf an. In Jura ist eine Durchfallquote von 30% super, in schweren Klausuren gibts auch mal 70%.


----------



## Manaori (12. März 2012)

Dass die Leute hier immer von Durchfall reden müssen *kopfschüttel*
Guten Tag allerseits! Wenn ich das Ende dieser Woche noch erlebe, bin ich guut..


----------



## Saji (12. März 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Dass die Leute hier immer von Durchfall reden müssen *kopfschüttel*



Danke, das dachte ich mir auch gerade. Durchfall hier, Durchfall da, geht doch einfach zum Arzt oder werft eine Imodium Akut ein.


----------



## Zonalar (12. März 2012)

ich hab die lehrstelle bekommen!
Ich hab die lehrstelle bekommen!
Ich hab die Lehrstelle bekommen!
Ich hab die Lehrstelle bekommen!
Ich hab die Lehrstelle bekommen!
Ich hab die Lehrstelle bekommen!
Ich hab die Lehrstelle bekommen!
ICH HAB DIE FCKING LEHRSTELLE BEKOMMEN!


----------



## iShock (12. März 2012)

Glückwunsch  und für was ? ^^


----------



## Magogan (12. März 2012)

In Anbetracht dessen, dass GDP bei uns eine der späteren Klausuren war, müsste die Durchfallquote doch eher geringer sein, weil die ganz schlechten Studenten bereits das Studium abgebrochen haben, oder?

Ich gehöre mit 16 von 44 Punkten zu der besseren Hälfte der Studenten, die die Klausur geschrieben haben ...


----------



## Ogil (12. März 2012)

Bist Du nicht im ersten Semester? Wie kann es da eine der spaeteren Klausuren gewesen sein? Leute brechen ja nicht direkt nach 2 Wochen das Studium ab sondern eher so nach 2-3 Semestern wenn sie merken, dass sie das Grundstudium nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.


----------



## Olliruh (12. März 2012)

Weiß jmd was Tomorrowland ist ? 
Also das soll irgendso ein Festival sein ,aber worum gehts es denn da genau ?


----------



## Kamsi (12. März 2012)

Tomorrowland ist eine seit dem 14. August 2005 jährlich stattfindende Open-Air-Technoparty im belgischen Boom, die vom Medienunternehmen ID&T veranstaltet wird. Sie findet im De-Schorre-Park statt.


----------



## Magogan (12. März 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bist Du nicht im ersten Semester? Wie kann es da eine der spaeteren Klausuren gewesen sein? Leute brechen ja nicht direkt nach 2 Wochen das Studium ab sondern eher so nach 2-3 Semestern wenn sie merken, dass sie das Grundstudium nicht auf die Reihe bekommen.


Ja, ich bin im ersten Semester. Ich meinte eigentlich, dass wir die erste Klausur am 8.2. geschrieben haben, GDP erst am 2.3. (für mich zeitlich die letzte Klausur), deswegen halt eine der späteren.


----------



## Olliruh (12. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Tomorrowland ist eine seit dem 14. August 2005 jährlich stattfindende Open-Air-Technoparty im belgischen Boom, die vom Medienunternehmen ID&T veranstaltet wird. Sie findet im De-Schorre-Park statt.



Ich hab mir was interessanteres vorgestellt .___.


----------



## Reflox (12. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> ich hab die lehrstelle bekommen!
> Ich hab die lehrstelle bekommen!



Und ich ringe darum als Sekschüler ne Lehrstelle als Maler zu bekommen :I


----------



## Magogan (13. März 2012)

Muss man als Maler nicht eigentlich nur ne gute Note in Kunst haben? Theoretisch muss man dazu doch nicht mal die Schule besucht haben, man muss ja nichts geistig Anspruchvolles leisten, nur Talent dafür haben, oder irre ich mich?

Achja, guten Morgen, ich habe mal wieder sehr kurz geschlafen ... 5,5 Stunden -.-


----------



## Doofkatze (13. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Muss man als Maler nicht eigentlich nur ne gute Note in Kunst haben? Theoretisch muss man dazu doch nicht mal die Schule besucht haben, man muss ja nichts geistig Anspruchvolles leisten, nur Talent dafür haben, oder irre ich mich?
> 
> Achja, guten Morgen, ich habe mal wieder sehr kurz geschlafen ... 5,5 Stunden -.-



Maler sind nicht die Künstler, die Bilder malen und in Museen aushängen, sondern Anstreicher oder Lackierer, sprich ein handwerklicher Ausbildungsberuf.

Nebst der handwerklichen Arbeit soll solchen Lehrlingen jedoch auch eine gewisse geistige Reife verliehen werden, mit dem Material nicht nur rumzuspritzen, sondern auch mal die Farbe zu mischen bzw. zu berechnen oder den Umgang mit Kosten zu lernen. Außerdem macht man heute zusammen mit dem Ausbildungsabschluss auch oft einen Schulabschluss, auch wenn es nur eine mittlere Reife ist.

Und da erwartet ein Meister eben nicht nur, das sein Lehrling von 8 bis 16 Uhr "arbeitet", sprich den Pinsel schwingt und Kleinteile aus dem Fahrzeug holt, sondern das dieser am Ende des Tages auch mal weiß, das sie ganze 5 qm bestrichen haben (Polen am Bau, deutscher Handwerkermeister^^) und keine 200 qm.

Da gabs ja mal so ein Tischler, bei dem Ausbildungsgespräche aufgenommen wurden. Da hat der Meister den Bewerber mal gefragt, wie viel Quadratmeter der Tisch groß ist, ihm sogar die Maße (1,7 m x 2,0 m) gegeben und es wurden ihm Antworten wie 200 qm gegeben, teilweise sogar mit einer gewissen Arroganz des Bewerbers, der ja sooo überzeugt von sich war.

Von der Sorte gibt es heutzutage leider nicht Wenige. Und solche Leute kann ein Meister dann einfach nicht "gebrauchen", vor allem nicht, wenn der Bewerber sich auch noch Abiturient schimpft.


----------



## Zonalar (13. März 2012)

Guten Morgen.
Ich hab meine Lehrstelle als Konstrukteur gestern bestätigt bekommen.   

Bin jetzt schon im dritten Jahr, seit ich aus der "obligatorischen" Schule bin. Bei uns in der Schweiz heisst das 9 Jahre schule (danach darf man auch austreten, halt ohne Abschlusszeugnis), ich hab jezz halt 10 gebraucht. 

Gott ich kanns immer noch nicht fasse *_* Sie ist mein! Mein Schatz, mein Eeeeiiiiigen...

Och ja btw. anfang nächsten Monats begeh ich den Jakobsweg.


----------



## Davatar (13. März 2012)

Guten Morgeeen

Nach der Hardcore-Woche letzte Woche ist nun Chill-Woche angesagt  

Was hab ich verpasst?


Benji9 schrieb:


> Och ja btw. anfang nächsten Monats begeh ich den Jakobsweg.


Welchen Abschnitt? Ich hoffe Du hast gute Schuhe und ein Bisschen trainiert in der letzten Zeit, sonst wirst Du nach 60 Kilometern aufgeben


----------



## Konov (13. März 2012)

Morgen!
Ich dachte das mit dem Jakobsweg war ein Scherz


----------



## Davatar (13. März 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hiho, weiß von euch jemand, ob es normal ist, dass im Studium in einer Klausur 80% der Teilnehmer durchfallen?


Den Fall hatten wir auch mal, vor allem waren das 80% über 3 verschiedene Studiengänge hinweg. Gab ein riesen Theater mit Petition und Unterschriftensammlung, gingen zur Schulleitung damit und es gab ein offizielles Statement der Schulleitung: "Pech gehabt". Naja, ganz so war das Statement nicht, man kann sichs ja in etwa vorstellen. Auf jeden Fall brachte die ganze Aktion nichts und unsere schlechte Meinung dem entsprechenden Dozenten gegenüber wurde so nur unterstrichen, abgesehn davon, dass wir dann auch ne schlechte Meinung der Schulleitung gegenüber hatten.
Wie auch immer: Ich würds wieder tun ^^ Es ist die Pflicht eines Studenten, sich gegen das fehlerhafte Verhalten der Obrigkeit zu stellen. Und das sag ich als jemand, der Demos nie so richtig ernst nimmt  

Ah wobei hab jetzt gelesen, dass das bei Euch im ersten Semester war. Da kann sone hohe Durchfallquote gut vorkommen. Bei uns wurde auch im ersten Semester ausgesondert, ab dem zweiten Semester gabs dann solche Quoten nicht mehr.
Ich bin übrigens der Meinung, dass man nach dem ersten Jahr Bilanz ziehn sollte und nicht erst im 2. oder 3. Jahr. Am Anfang ist ein Wechsel noch leicht, später eher nicht mehr.


Konov schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Ich dachte das mit dem Jakobsweg war ein Scherz


KA, Benji schrieb ja vorher schon vom wandern. Ausserdem macht man normalerweise nicht den ganzen Jakobsweg, sondern halt nen Streckenabschnitt und ich kenn da ein paar Personen, die solche Abschnitte abgelaufen sind.


----------



## Y S L (13. März 2012)

Guten Morgen Smalltalk  geht's euch gut?  seid ihr auch gerade erst aufgestanden? Wünsch euch allen einen wunderbaren Tag!


----------



## Ellesmere (13. März 2012)

Morgen! Also ich würd seid dem ich das Buch von Hape Kerkeling gelesen hab auch ganz gern den Jakobsweg entlang wandern...
Aber da fehlt mir doch leider die Zeit dazu


----------



## Zonalar (13. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Welchen Abschnitt? Ich hoffe Du hast gute Schuhe und ein Bisschen trainiert in der letzten Zeit, sonst wirst Du nach 60 Kilometern aufgeben





> Ich dachte das mit dem Jakobsweg war ein Scherz





> KA, Benji schrieb ja vorher schon vom wandern. Ausserdem macht man normalerweise nicht den ganzen Jakobsweg, sondern halt nen Streckenabschnitt und ich kenn da ein paar Personen, die solche Abschnitte abgelaufen sind.



Yup, ich muss mich drauf vorbereiten. Irgendwie. Ich denk ich lauf ab jetzt von der Arbeit nach Hause, oder mind. zur nächsten Zwischenstation (muss von der Arbeit in die nächste Stadt (~5 min Zug) und von dort nach Hause (~30min Bus). Da kann ich mir locker den Zug sparen und bis in die Stadt laufen  Hier in der Schweiz kann man sich auch an der Landschaft erfreuen =) Ich rechne mit - über dem Daumen - extra 40-60min.

Ich hab mir mal ein paar Bücher besorgt über: Ausrüstung - was kann ich gebrauchen und was nicht; Wandern - Basiswissen; Fastenwandern.
Die werde ich durcharbeiten in diesem Monat, um vorbereitet zu sein mit dem, was auf mich zukommt. Mitnehmen werde ich nur ein Buch, die Bibel.  

Hier bei der Arbeit (Praktikum) hat mein Chef selber einen Abschnitt gewandert. Er war 2-einhalb Wochen unterwegs. Er hat mir empfohlen, so wenig wie möglich mitzunehmen. Jedes Gramm macht sich bemerktbar, dass du mitnimmst. Ausserdem soll ich lieber von Genf aus starten, die Schweiz is viel zu teuer, um klug essen und Unterkunft zu bekommen. Eine Stirntaschenlampe ist aufjedenfall ein praktisches Gimmick, eine normale wird mir aber schon reichen.

Ja - Ich gehe den gesamten Jakobsweg. Von Genf bis nach Santiago de Compostela. Zu Fuss. Ich werde 200 Schweizer Franken mitnehmen (werd nat. in Euro umtauschen), Schlafsack, Bibel, Karte, den Pilgerpass und meinen Wanderstab (den ich ausm Wald gestohlen hab). Alles zusätzliche muss ich noch genau planen.

Meine Eltern haben noch keinen Schimmer, die erfahrens noch in der selben Woche, in der ich dann losgehe.

Tjoa, was soll ich schon noch sagen. Ich war noch nie alleine Länger als eine Übernachtung weg. Ich meine - alleine -. Abgeschnitten von den Eltern, von Freunden, Verwandten und Bekannten. Ich will der Tradition folgen, wie es schon viele Menschen vor mir gemacht haben. Mich loslösen vom Jungendasein und meinem Herzen folgen.

Ich habe mir selbst und "dem da Oben" ein Versprechen gegeben. Wenn er mir eine Lehrstelle schenkt/ich die Lehrstelle bekomme, dann gehe ich den Jakobsweg. Tjoa, hab die Wette verloren >.<


----------



## Konov (13. März 2012)

Respekt wenn du das durchziehst. Klingt ziemlich spannend.
Würde ich der Natur wegen auch gerne machen.

Die Religion hingegen interessiert mich gar nicht. Ich weiß nicht ob so eine Wanderung sinnvoll wäre, wenn man weder gläubig noch irgendeiner Kirche angehörig ist.


----------



## Highgrunt (13. März 2012)

Moin zusammen,

bei solcher Überzeugung kann auch ich dir nur meinen tiefsten Respekt entbieten. Für mich persönlich ist das allerdings nicht, mal davon abgesehen dass ich von Norddeutschland noch wesentlich länger unterwegs wäre.


----------



## Davatar (13. März 2012)

Öhm ja...viel Erfolg. Wenn Du tatsächlich noch nie allein übernachtet hast kannst Du Dich wirklich auf was gefasst machen. Ich will Dir das jetzt nicht unbedingt ausreden, aber stell Dich auf folgende Dinge ein:
- 200 Franken reichen nirgends hin, das heisst Du solltest das nur, ausschliesslich, für Essen verwenden.
- Du wirst draussen, in der Natur übernachten müssen, was im Sommer bei Mücken und anderem Kleinzeug kein Spass sein wird.
- Du wirst Dir vermutlich am zweiten oder dritten Tag schon wünschen, Du hättest den Mist nie angefangen.
- Falls Du Pech hast und schlechtes Wetter erwischst, wirst Du Dir erst recht wünschen, Du hättest den Mist nie angefangen.
- Deine Füsse werden ab dem zweiten, spätestens dritten Tag praktisch unerträglich schmerzen, wenn Dus Dir nicht gewöhnt bist, mal 8 Stunden am Stück zu laufen. Und sorry wenn ich das sagen muss, aber 1 Stunde wandern ist keine gute Vorbereitungszeit.
- Falls Du nicht entsprechend viel Zeit mitbringst und nach dem Jakobsweg was eingeplant hast (Schule, Arbeit, etc), wirst Du entweder den Trip abbrechen müssen oder es einfach nicht pünktlich schaffen.
- Falls Dus tatsächlich bis ans Ziel schaffst, stehst Du mitten in Spanien ohne Geld. Schon dran gedacht, wie Du wieder nach Hause kommst? Gelten die 200 Franken nur für den Hinweg? Hast Du ein Rückticket sowieso zur Verfügung, das Du da nicht einberechnest?


Ahja und kein normaler Mensch läuft heutzutags den gesamten Jakobsweg ab...naja es gibt Ausnahmen und diese Leute sind sogar normal...aber trotzdem tuns die wenigsten. Das wollt ich einfach noch gesagt haben. Was Du draus machst bleibt Dir überlassen.

Ich muss ja sagen, mein erstes Abenteuer alleine war in Mexiko und ich hatte zumindest die erste Hälfte der Reise gut organisiert, da war das alles kein Problem. Aber einfach mal drauf los wandern, ohne je alleine richtig irgendwo gewesen zu sein...Respekt wenn Dus schaffst, aber das schaffen nicht viele. Ich hätts damals vermutlich nicht geschafft.
Ich habe grossen Respekt vor Deinem Abenteuerwunsch und kanns absolut nachvollziehen. Vermutlich werd ich den spanischen Abschnitt eines Tages auch wandern, aber ich würde Dir echt raten, zuerst mal irgendwo ne Woche allein Ferien gemacht zu haben, bevor Du Dich an dieses Abenteuer wagst.


Aber nachdem ich jetzt so viel Negatives geschrieben habe, hier meine Tips:
- Lauf Dich regelmässig an den Samstagen und Sonntagen ein. Wenn ich "einlaufen" schreibe, meine ich "so viele Stunden wie möglich laufen". Am besten zwischen 6-8 Uhr aufstehn und dann wandern bis 18 Uhr oder sowas. Dann hast Du mal ein Gefühl, wie das so ist.
- Schuhe! Schuhe! Schuhe! Es gibt NICHTS Wichtigeres als Schuhe! Du brauchst Wanderschuhe, 1 Paar und zwar eins, das Du während dem "einlaufen" bereits eingelaufen hast. Es gibt nichts Schlimmeres, als loszulaufen und nach 5 Kilometern Blasen an den Füssen zu bekommen, weil die Schuhe überall drücken.
- Notfallset! Pflaster, was zum desinfizieren, ein Sackmesser und nen Verband sind absolute Pflicht. Man kann nie wissen, was kommt und wenn dann was Wichtiges fehlt...
- Zeit! Im Moment liest Du den Führer für den Jakobsweg. Da wird vermutlich drin stehen, wie lange Du ungefähr brauchst. Rechne am besten ein paar Tage oder vielleicht ne Woche, zwei, obendrauf, da Du ja scheinbar nicht wahnsinnig viel Erfahrung mit längeren Reisen hast.
- Laufe stets nur soweit wie Du kannst. Überstrapaziere nie Deine Füsse. Ich wollte mal nen 240km-Marsch zurücklegen. Am ersten Tag warens 33km, am zweiten Tag 30km, am dritten musst ich aufgeben, weil meine Füsse kaputt waren. Hätt ich die ersten beiden Tage nur 25km zurückgelegt, hätt ich locker weiter laufen können.
- Knie! Deine Knie sind etwas vom Wertvollsten, das Du hast. Solltest Du irgendwann feststellen, dass Du Knieprobleme hast und kaum mehr gehen kannst, brich die Sache ab. Es ists einfach nicht wert! Muskelschmerzen, Blasen, Schrammen und sowas ist alles in Ordnung, aber wenn die Knie nicht mehr wollen ist schluss mit lustig!
- Nimm entweder ne ganz leichte Regenjacke oder so ein Plastiküberzug mit. Glaub mir, Du wirst froh drum sein.
- Sprichst Du englisch, französisch oder spanisch? Ich hoffe es. Ansonsten kauf Dir ein "Ohne-Wörter-Wörterbuch" von Langentscheids-Wörterbüchern. Das ist ein Büchlein mit vielen Bildern drin, die man überall auf der Welt versteht. Das Büchlein hat mich schon oft gerettet. Da sind beispielsweise Bilder von einer Toilette, einem Auto, einem Apfel, etc. drin. Das Büchlein ist wirklich extrem dünn und leicht, das lohnt sich selbst dann mitzunehmen, wenn Du die drei Sprachen alle fliessend sprichst.
- Wie gesagt, 200 Franken werden nicht reichen, egal wie Dus drehst. Verschwende Dein Geld für nichts, ausser für Esswaren und falls irgendwas wirklich Wichtiges dazwischenkommen sollte, dann dafür.
- Was Du vergessen hast ist Dein Pass oder ne Identitätskarte oder sowas, sowie eine Papierkopie Deines Impfausweises für den Fall der Fälle.
- Lass Dich gegen Starrkrampf impfen, falls Deine Impfung ne Weile her ist. Wäre schade, wenn Du unterwegs auf nen rostigen Nagel oder sowas treten solltest und dann notfallmässig eingeliefert werden müsstest.
- Lerne Leute kennen! Auf dem Jakobsweg gibts wesentlich mehr Leute, als man denken würde. Freunde Dich mit ihnen an, nicht zu aufdringlich, denn schliesslich hat man ne lange Strecke vor sich, aber es ist besser und angenehmer, zwischendurch mal nen Streckenabschnitt zu zweit oder zu dritt zu wandern, als immer allein zu sein.

Und das Allerwichtigste: Aufgeben ist keine Schande! Nur durch Fehler lernen wir. Falls Du in der ersten Woche wirklich nicht mehr kannst, brich ab, geh nach Hause, verschieb das Ganze und bereite Dich auf den zweiten Versuch entsprechend vor. Dann machst Du halt den Weg im zweiten Anlauf, viel besser als Dich beim ersten Mal kaputt zu machen.

Edit: Versuche Beton zu vermeiden. Man hat zwar das Gefühl, Beton sei besser zum laufen als Kies oder Dreck, aber auf Dauer ists viel schlimmer für die Füsse, als wenn man unebenen Grund hat. So zumindest meine Erfahrung.




Konov schrieb:


> Respekt wenn du das durchziehst. Klingt ziemlich spannend.
> Würde ich der Natur wegen auch gerne machen.
> 
> Die Religion hingegen interessiert mich gar nicht. Ich weiß nicht ob so eine Wanderung sinnvoll wäre, wenn man weder gläubig noch irgendeiner Kirche angehörig ist.


Nur die Hälfte der Leute macht das heute noch wegen der Religion. Der anderen Hälfte gehts einfach drum, das Erlebnis zu fühlen und etwas zu leisten, an das sie sich den Rest ihres Lebens erinnern können.


----------



## gam3z0ck3r (13. März 2012)

Guten Morgähn


----------



## Zonalar (13. März 2012)

200 Franken sind wirklich nur für den Hinweg geplant. Sie sind mehr ein Notfallpflaster als wirklich zum ausgeben gedacht. Eine Stütze quasi. Für den Rückweg werde ich vom Konto abheben, dass soll kein Problem sein. Und aufm Konto habe ich aufjedenfall genug Geld, um die Rückreise zu finanzieren. Der zug von Spanien direkt nach Zürich soll 180 EURO kosten, und ich hab ein "Generalabonnement", mit dem ich innerhalb der Schweiz gratis fahre.
Ich weiss das es kein Zuckerschlecken ist. Es ist das grösste Abenteuer, dass ich mir je vorgenommen habe. Mein Ziel ist daran zu wachsen und nicht daran zu krepieren. Ich rechne fest damit, an meine Grenzen zu kommen. Ich gehe mit dem Glauben, dass Gott mich auf dem Weg begleitet und rechne damit, dass er mich stützt, wenn ich hinfalle.
Ja, das mag sich wahrscheinlich naiv und dumm anhören. Ich bin jetzt mittlerweile schon seit 7 Jahren aus eigener Überzeugung Christ und bin christlich aufgewachsen. Es gibt dutzende von Stellen in der Bibel, wo steht das wir nur gott zum leben bräuchten. Es gibt ebensoviele Stellen, die besagen dass Gott ein lebendiger Gott ist, der eine Beziehung mit uns haben will.
Ich nehme mir das zu Herzen und vertraue auf seine Stärke. Es geht mir darum, zu sehen wie weit ich mit meiner eigenen Stärke komme, sowie auch  zu begreifen und zu verinnerlichen, dass für Gott nichts unmöglich ist. 
Ja... ob das jetzt stimmt ist die Frage. Ihr bekommt die Antwort wenn ich zurück bin. Oder zumindest meine Sicht.

Ich werde Ende diesen Monat mein Praktikum kündigen, und Anfang April losgehen. Der genaue Tag ist nicht festgelegt. Vorher *muss* aber der Lehrvertrag unterschrieben und zurückgeschickt worden sein.  Von da an werde ich bis in August Zeit haben. Dass sind 4 Monate. Laut berichten anderer muss ich mit mind. 2-3 Monaten rechnen.

Hier bei der Arbeit gibt es einen Mitarbeiter, der angeblich schon mehrmals den Jakobsweg begangen hat, und denn werde ich Ausquetschen nach Informationen. Mit Erfahrungen aus erster hand werde ich sicher besser beraten sein als jeder Survival-Guide für Dummys. 

Und vielen Dank für die Tipps! An einen Regenschutz habe ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Ich werde aufjeden Fall einen leichten Regenmantel mitnehmen. Das Notfallset werde ich mir noch besorgen. Ich habe immer meine ID-Karte dabei, den Impfausweis werde ich aber Notfalls auch einpacken. Ich denke nicht dass ich mich noch so schnell-schnell impfen lasse.

Ich bin erstaunt, wie schnell ich ein Antwort bekommen habe, die mehr aussagt als: "Respekt, würd mich aber voll angurken"  

Btw. falls sich jemand fragt, ob ich mitten in ner Midlife-crysis bin oder so. Ne, nicht wirklich. Ich bin 19, bisschen zufrüh für Krise


----------



## Davatar (13. März 2012)

Nur damit Du mich nicht falsch verstehst. Meine Tips kommen nicht aus Survival-Guides, sondern aus eigener Erfahrung  Ich bin weniger der Wandertyp, obwohl ich das auch schon oft und lange am Stück gemacht hab, aber ich bin halt der Typ, der in fremde Länder geht und dort von Stadt über Land bis Wildnis alles sehen muss, was es zu sehen gibt. Da erlebt man schon Einiges und von da projeziere ich meine Erfahrungen auf Deine Dir bevorstehende Reise.
Und das mit dem Regenschutz. Den brauchte ich auch nie (weil mein Leben ein Sonnenaccount ist und ich in den Ferien immer gutes Wetter habe), bis ich dann mal sonen tropischen Mini-Sturm erleben musste. Klar, in Europa wirst Du sowas nicht haben, aber es ist nicht angenehm, stundenlang im Regen durchnässt rumzulatschen


----------



## Olliruh (13. März 2012)

Ich persönlich bin seit 10 Jahren bei den Pfadfindern & ich liebe wandern. 
Letztes Jahr waren wir in Cornwall den Coath Path wandern ,mit 25 Kilo Gepäck & die Schlafunterkünfte haben wir auch immer spontan geklärt (bei Bauern auf dem Feld etc). N
Natürlich hatten wir einen vorteil ,weil Pfadfinder in England ein sehr hohes Ansehen genießen ,aber es dürfte auch so kein ding der unmöglichkeit sein.

Zu der Bekleidung 
Während alle anderen mit dicken Regenponchos gewandert sind ,bin ich sowohl bei 0°C als auch bei +25°C in kurzer Hose ,atmungsaktiven Tshirt & Kluft gewandert. 
Fühl ich mich einfach wohl drin & die Sachen trocknen sehr schnell.


----------



## Konov (13. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nur die Hälfte der Leute macht das heute noch wegen der Religion. Der anderen Hälfte gehts einfach drum, das Erlebnis zu fühlen und etwas zu leisten, an das sie sich den Rest ihres Lebens erinnern können.



Das ist gut, dann wär das auch was für mich 

Zum Thema Kleidung:

Es kommt auch immer drauf an was man für ein Typ Mensch ist.
Es gibt Leute, die frieren schon bei 10 Grad draußen und brauchen 2 Jacken und Skiunterwäsche wenn sie länger als ne halbe Stunde spazieren gehen.
Es gibt aber auch Leute, die gehen bei unter 10 Grad oder sogar unter 0 Grad mit kurzer Hose joggen.

Das ist natürlich ein Mix aus Gewohnheit und Abhärtung.

Was Bewegung betrifft bin ich z.B. ziemlich abgehärtet weil ich seit Jahren jogge bei jedem Wetter. In der Hitze des Hochsommers muss man aber aufpassen, weil die besten Athleten in der prallen Sonne plötzlich umkippen können.

Es gibt ja Kleidung die schön trocken hält, wie Olli bereits schrieb, so Funktionsshirts und sowas, das würde ich mir auf jedenfall auch 1, besser 2 vor so einem Trip besorgen. Damit du sie wechseln kannst.
T-Shirt, Longsweat ggf.... usw.

Also ich finde, Kleidung ist bei so einer langen Latscherei bestimmt das A und O. Hab sowas zwar noch nie gemacht, aber ich merk es schon wenn ich viele km joggen oder Mountainbike fahren gehe. 
Die richtigen Klamotten wirken da Wunder. Beim Wandern wirds nicht viel anders sein.

Im Übrigen würde ich den Jakobsweg gern mitm All Mountain Bike abgrasen. 
Das muss geil sein


----------



## Davatar (13. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Im Übrigen würde ich den Jakobsweg gern mitm All Mountain Bike abgrasen.
> Das muss geil sein


Ich glaub dafür ist er nicht geeignet. Dann machst Du besser ne Alpen-Tour mit dem Bike: http://www.outdoorac...-transalp/5100/


----------



## Konov (13. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich glaub dafür ist er nicht geeignet. Dann machst Du besser ne Alpen-Tour mit dem Bike: http://www.outdoorac...-transalp/5100/



Danke für den Link, der Alpencross schwirrt mir auch schon länger im Kopf herum 

edit: Hab grad gegoogelt: Jakobsweg geht an einigen Stellen auch mit dem Fahrrad bzw. Mountainbike. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2012)

Einen schönen Schniblo-Tag uns Männern


----------



## orkman (14. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich gehe mit dem Glauben, dass Gott mich auf dem Weg begleitet und rechne damit, dass er mich stützt, wenn ich hinfalle.
> Ja, das mag sich wahrscheinlich naiv und dumm anhören. Ich bin jetzt mittlerweile schon seit 7 Jahren aus eigener Überzeugung Christ und bin christlich aufgewachsen. Es gibt dutzende von Stellen in der Bibel, wo steht das wir nur gott zum leben bräuchten. Es gibt ebensoviele Stellen, die besagen dass Gott ein lebendiger Gott ist, der eine Beziehung mit uns haben will.
> Ich nehme mir das zu Herzen und vertraue auf seine Stärke. Es geht mir darum, zu sehen wie weit ich mit meiner eigenen Stärke komme, sowie auch zu begreifen und zu verinnerlichen, dass für Gott nichts unmöglich ist.
> Ja... ob das jetzt stimmt ist die Frage. Ihr bekommt die Antwort wenn ich zurück bin. Oder zumindest meine Sicht.



dazu kann ich nur sagen: facepalm

ich bin mit überzeugung atheist und mein vater hat mir vor ein paar jahren vorgeschlagen den jakobsweg zu machen ... das wuerd mich natuerlich sehr interessieren ... schon alleine um so nen langen weg einmal zu fuss zu gehen ... aber den werden wir sicherlich NIE machen weil mein vater schon etwas aelter ist und starker raucher ist ... und ich befuerchte dass er beim ersten huegel umkippt ^^

sagt mal pls wie lange die pilgerreise dauert pls ? hab im inet das hier gefunden:
*[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]Dauer: Wie lange werde ich ungefähr unterwegs sein? [/font]*[font="verdana, arial, helvetica"]
 Ab St.Gallen wird meist mit ungefähr drei Monaten für den Weg bis Santiago/Finisterre gerechnet; ab Le Puy ungefähr mit 8 Wochen, ab St.Jean-Pied-de-Port mit 5 Wochen. Pro Tag ist ein Durchschnitt von 25-30 km gut rechenbar. 
 Natürlich kann alles schneller gemacht, gerannt, absolviert (man beachte die Bedeutung dieser Verben!) werden - aber ist dies der Sinn des Pilgerns?
-----
3 monate kommt mir eher so vor als ne reise nach jerusalem ... google maps zeigt 16 tage an , aber sicherlich ohne schlaf 
[/font]


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Einen schönen Schniblo-Tag uns Männern



ach gibts deshalb die sex szenen von mass effect bei buffed ? ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (14. März 2012)

den Jakobsweg wollte ich auch mal laufen, klang spannend was ich damals in Hapes Buch gelesen hatte. Besonders putzig finde ich die Anekdote das man immer den Schmetterlingen folgen soll um immer wieder zum pilgerweg zu finden. Und das stimmt sogar, weil die Schmetterlinge von Stoffen im Urin der Pilger angelockt werden^^

@ Orkman: Ich glaub hape hat damals glaube 6 wochen gebraucht, kommt drauf an wo man startet.


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2012)

was nutzt ihr eingentlich um flaggen/poster an der wand zu befestigen ?

tesafilm geht nicht weil 61 x 91,5 cm flaggen 75 x 110 cm und reiszwecken kann man bei meiner wand vergessen ^^

wand hat raufaser tapete


----------



## tear_jerker (14. März 2012)

hmm, darf die tapete misshandelt werden?^^ wenn ja nimmer von tesa diese haft strips

edit: und ich weiß das du der dunkle Turm liest kamsi


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2012)

dunkle turm schon ewig durch 2006 damals gelesen ^^ danach noch the stand die ungekürzte fassung und es und damals the green mile die 6 teilige reihe die in den 90er kam später der roman der rauskam bezog sich mehr auf den film und nichts auf die original story ^^

halten den die tesa haft strips ?

die wand darf beschädigt werden ^^ 

mag nicht die posters zerstören 

wär unter anderen dann das hier ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@tear jerker

und ich weiss das dein name von american dad kommt die folge kam gestern ^^


----------



## tear_jerker (14. März 2012)

wie stark sie an tapete haften aknn ich nicht genau sagen. ich weiß aber das die haftstrips den wii sensor(also die 2 lampen in balkenform xD ) so stark am ferneher festhalten das ich den sensor kaputt machen würde , wenn ich ihn versuche abzu ziehen.

was anderes: von the stand gibts nee gekürzte fassung? dachte lediglich eine erweiterte^^ hab bei mir auch noch den doppelband stehen. aber ich les grad zu viel parallel. les den dunklen turm zyklus, needful things und the, aber ich komm bei keinem signifikant weiter weil ich dann immer lust aufs andere buch habe^^

edit. das war vor kurzem auch nicht schwierig zu erraten . mein avatar war vorher klaus


----------



## Ceiwyn (14. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dunkle turm schon ewig durch 2006 damals gelesen ^^ danach noch the stand die ungekürzte fassung und es und damals the green mile die 6 teilige reihe die in den 90er kam später der roman der rauskam bezog sich mehr auf den film und nichts auf die original story ^^
> 
> halten den die tesa haft strips ?
> 
> ...



Wo hast du das Poster her?


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2012)

http://www.emp.de/mario-wibisono-purgatory-/art_127989/


----------



## win3ermute (14. März 2012)

@Kamsi: Ab in den Baumarkt; einfache Abschlußleisten (gibt es in den verschiedensten Farben) kaufen sowie passendes "Rückwandholz". Führungsschienchen basteln (für die 45°-Winkel); Rahmen aus den Abschlußleisten für das Poster bauen. Poster ordentlich auf die zugeschnittene Rückwand fixieren; Rahmen drumherumnageln - und ab an die Wand mit beliebigen Nägeln. Sieht sehr viel besser aus als nur ein Poster, kostet außer ein bisserl Arbeit wenig.

Sieht dann ungefähr so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2012)

Hab auch das Problem mit Postern und Flaggen. Das meiste liegt bei mir einfach so in der Ecke rum, werde mir wohl bald ein paar Bilderrahmen kaufen und die dann so aufhängen, davon hab ich dann auch noch länger was.


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2012)

haste auch ne anleitung für wintermute ? ^^

@shaki

leider kosten rahmen von der grösse für poster ab 30 euro und sind somit 5x mal so teuer wie das poster ^^


----------



## win3ermute (14. März 2012)

@Kamsi: Wofür brauchst Du bei sowas noch eine Anleitung? Außer einer Stichsäge, ein wenig handwerkliches Geschick, paar Nägel, Doppelklebeband und ganz wenig Holz für das "Führungsschienchen" braucht es außer dem günstigen Material nix!


----------



## Kamsi (14. März 2012)

wozu das doppelklebe band ?

und stichsäge dachte ich bekomme die dort geschnitten ^^

<< handwerk noob ^^


----------



## H2OTest (15. März 2012)

Hier die Antwort auf den NS:

Vince Lombard  war ein Footballspieler und vorallem ein Footballcoach


----------



## Olliruh (15. März 2012)

guten morgen
jetzt prüfung fml


----------



## Zonalar (15. März 2012)

Ich drück dir die Daumen Olliruh.

Morgen Menschheit


----------



## Davatar (15. März 2012)

Morgöhn!

Bekam diese Woche Einblick auf Windows 8. Fands derbe enttäuschend. "Metro Style" soll ja die Information in den Vordergrund rücken und dabei stylisch aussehen o_O aber für mich siehts aus wie ne überholte DOS-Version...schlimm...unübersichtlich...und alles Andere als intuitiv. Wenigstens gibts ein paar spannende technische Neuerungen, wie beispielsweise die Suche kombiniert mit Programmen. Mal schauen was da noch kommt...


----------



## Kamsi (15. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (15. März 2012)

Morgen zusammen!



H2OTest schrieb:


> Hier die Antwort auf den NS:
> 
> Vince Lombard war ein Footballspieler und vorallem ein Footballcoach



Danke H2^^


----------



## Doofkatze (15. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




95 gut, 98 schlecht, me gut, 2000 schlecht ... oder? Oo


----------



## Kamsi (15. März 2012)

2000 wars für büro gedacht nie für den heimanweder ^^

gerade hammergeilen trailer gesehen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bhPZqBj5SfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Am anfang das klischee ghetto gangster lied

Nenn mich noch ein Schlampe und ich haue dir einen Abschiedestempel zwischen die Beine

Pack mal mein Klappmesser weg! Wofür brauchst du das?&#65279; Falls die Neger uns abziehen

Du siehst nicht aus wie ein Studierter


----------



## Davatar (15. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> 95 gut, 98 schlecht, me gut, 2000 schlecht ... oder? Oo


ME war mist, 2000 war gut.


----------



## Doofkatze (15. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> ME war mist, 2000 war gut.



Hab da leider mittendrin was verpasst. Habe damals 95 kennen gelernt bei einem Freund, wo nie Probleme bestanden, während 98 fast schon langweilig war.

Meinen ersten eigenen Rechner bekam ich 2002 mit XP, vorher besaß ich noch einen Commodore 64. Als das losging mit dem Informatikkurs, bekam ich den alten Rechner meines Vaters, einen Windows 3.11, auf dem man dann noch Warcraft 2 über die DOS-Ebene gestartet hat. Die Lücke dazwischen füllte ich über N64 und Gameboy (natürlich den alten, erst später nen Advanced, um überhaupt ein Spiel spielen zu können). 

Mit 2002 dann eben jenen Rechner mit 1 GB Ram, 40 gb Festplatte und ner 64mb Grafikkarte. Bis 2008 bekam er dann nur einen besseren Prozessor, 2 statt 1,2 ghz und ne bessere Grafikkarte mit 128 mb Speicher.

Anno 2008 kam mit der Ausbildung ein recht teurer Rechner (Vista Business) für 1100 Euro Hardware, u.a. 200 € Lianli Gehäuse, gleicher Preis für Prozessor + Grafikkarte, ner richtigen Soundkarte (Extreme Gamer) und kürzlich dann der Rechner für den Zweitwohnsitz, Kostenpunkt 700 Euro + 100 Euro Maus, Tastatur, Headset, Windows 7 64bit, 8 gb Ram, womit ich natürlich voll zufrieden bin


----------



## Kamsi (15. März 2012)

95 war halt sehr instabil ^^ 

98 war stabiler - 2000 war ein atomschutzbunker und dann musste ich 2006 zu xp wechseln weil die spiele nicht mehr auf 2000 liefen und seit letztes jahr bin ich auf win 7 weil neuer pc mit 64 bit ^^

mein erster pc war ein

pentium 1 - 133 mhz
16 mb sdr ram
4mb grafikarte
20 gb festplatte

später kam noch folgendes hinzu 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



old school pc nutzer wissen was das ist ^^

paar jahre später kam ein mediamarkt komplett pc 

500 mhz
64 mb sdr
ati xpert 2000 

danach habe ich selbst aufgerüstet 

1,2 ghz athlon xp
256 ddr ram
kyro 2 grafikarte

es folgende grafikarten gf4200er, gf 6800er grafikarte, ati 850pro, ati 1950pro, gf8800 und derzeit eine gf 560ti 
prozessoren waren amd 1,8 ghz - 2,4 ghz dual core und atm amd 955 black edition quadcore 3,2 ghz


----------



## Ceiwyn (15. März 2012)

Mein Vater schwört immer noch auf sein Win 2000, weil er - Zitat - ein Betriebsystem will und kein Kasperletheater. Aber wenn er sieht, dass mein PC in 10 Sekunden hochfährt und seiner (mit Anmeldung) drei, vier Minuten braucht, kommt er schon langsam ins Grübeln.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. März 2012)

Ich habe mich aber auch nur ungern von meinem Windows 2000 professionel getrennt und XP mochte ich nie, ich fand sogar Vista besser.


----------



## Davatar (15. März 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> ich fand sogar Vista besser.


Ketzer! Verjagt ihn aus dem Dorf!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (15. März 2012)

Ist mir nicht neu das Leute so reagieren


----------



## tear_jerker (15. März 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich habe mich aber auch nur ungern von meinem Windows 2000 professionel getrennt und XP mochte ich nie, ich fand sogar Vista besser.



ich hab auch nicht verstanden was immer alle so furchtbar viel auf vista geschimpft haben, ich war mit vista auch sehr zu frieden


----------



## Olliruh (15. März 2012)

mit 11 Fehlerpunkten durch die Fahrprüfung gerasselt ...


----------



## Zonalar (15. März 2012)

Olliruh ab in die Ecke und denk darüber nach,w as du getan hast!


----------



## Olliruh (15. März 2012)

Nö ,in die Ecke & Bio für morgen lernen :O


----------



## Doofkatze (15. März 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich hab auch nicht verstanden was immer alle so furchtbar viel auf vista geschimpft haben, ich war mit vista auch sehr zu frieden




Vista verbraucht entscheidend mehr Ressourcen als Win7 und trinkt häufiger mal übern Durst und wird dann (zumindest der Bildschirm) Blau.
Zumal die Bedienbarkeit eine ganz andere ist.

XP -> Alles wie gehabt, Standartmenüführung wie seit Win95, nur eben etwas "bunter"

Vista -> "modern", alles ist an nem anderen Platz (man lernt es zu nutzen, das ist keine Frage, aber es ist eben unhandlich)

Win7 -> Programme in der Schnellstartleiste sowie weitere Programme nehmen nur 1 Tab ein, wodurch die Taskleiste sauberer bleibt



Hier auf der Arbeit habe ich derzeit Vista an meinem Hauptplatz, am Ausweichplatz, wenn "mein" Büro für Prüfungen benötigt wird, steht Windows 7. Im normalen Arbeitsbetrieb schieben sich meine offenen Programme schon zusammen, während ich "hinten" alles bequem ordnen kann und es immer die gleiche Reihenfolge behält.

Diese Kleinigkeiten machen mEn viel aus. Und wie schon beschrieben: Ich habe hier zwar durchaus 4 gb Ram, also so viel wie "hinten", jedoch läuft hier alles merklich langsamer. Alleine, bis alles mal offen ist, sind schon die ersten 2-3 Minuten offen (nicht weil alles zugemüllt ist, aber unsere Systemprogramme sind halt auch Ressourcenfresser^^), drüben is alles nach knapp 1-2 Minuten an und betriebsbereit.


----------



## win3ermute (15. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> old school pc nutzer wissen was das ist ^^



Das ist nicht "Old School", sondern einer der größten Schritte in der Spielegrafik-Entwicklung sowie der Beginn von Grafik-SDKs wie eben auch DirectX. "Old School" - wenn man diesen Begriff schon gebrauchen möchte - sind Bitmap-Grafiken oder eckigste Polygone; bevorzugt aus der Prä-Pentium-Zeit (386 - 486er; jene glorreichen Zeiten von "Wing Commander I - IV", "System Shock", "Strike Commander", "Syndicate", "X-Wing" sowie "Tie-Fighter", "Dungeon Keeper", "Aces of the Pacific". "Brückenspiele", die zunächst ohne 3D-Unterstützung auskamen und erst später per Patch nachgerüstet wurden, waren "Tomb Raider" und das superbe "Schleichfahrt". Gerade "Tomb Raider" wurde erst durch die unglaubliche Grafikverbesserung (von abscheulich-pixelig-ruckelig selbst auf schnellen Rechnern zu wunderhübsch-glatt-schnell auf eher langsamen Kisten) ein Hit).

"Old School" ist auch: Mit autoexec.bat und config.sys herumhantieren (brauch ich EMM oder nicht; wieviel smartdrive verpackt das?), mit Mem-Tester die Treiber in der richtigen Reihenfolge in den Speicher laden und diese dämliche, häßliche und unübersichtliche Schrottoberfläche namens "Windows 3.11" nur zu starten, wenn man einen Brief mit Word tippseln will...

Mein erster PC nach Amiga und natürlich C64 (386DX40, 4 MB RAM, 16-Bit-ISA-Grafikkarte mit 512kb RAM, 5 1/4- sowie 3 1/2-Disketten-Laufwerk, 250 MB-Festplatte und Mono-Soundkarte) war übrigens zu schnell für "Wing Commander 1", weswegen man dort auf den Turbo-Knopf drücken mußte...


----------



## Arosk (15. März 2012)

4netplayers sämtliche Server down... Kein TS, Keine Gameserver... und ich war grad so schön am zocken.


----------



## Legendary (15. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das ist nicht "Old School", sondern einer der größten Schritte in der Spielegrafik-Entwicklung sowie der Beginn von Grafik-SDKs wie eben auch DirectX. "Old School" - wenn man diesen Begriff schon gebrauchen möchte - sind Bitmap-Grafiken oder eckigste Polygone; bevorzugt aus der Prä-Pentium-Zeit (386 - 486er; jene glorreichen Zeiten von "Wing Commander I - IV", "System Shock", "Strike Commander", "Syndicate", "X-Wing" sowie "Tie-Fighter", "Dungeon Keeper", "Aces of the Pacific". "Brückenspiele", die zunächst ohne 3D-Unterstützung auskamen und erst später per Patch nachgerüstet wurden, waren "Tomb Raider" und das superbe "Schleichfahrt". Gerade "Tomb Raider" wurde erst durch die unglaubliche Grafikverbesserung (von abscheulich-pixelig-ruckelig selbst auf schnellen Rechnern zu wunderhübsch-glatt-schnell auf eher langsamen Kisten) ein Hit).
> 
> "Old School" ist auch: Mit autoexec.bat und config.sys herumhantieren (brauch ich EMM oder nicht; wieviel smartdrive verpackt das?), mit Mem-Tester die Treiber in der richtigen Reihenfolge in den Speicher laden und diese dämliche, häßliche und unübersichtliche Schrottoberfläche namens "Windows 3.11" nur zu starten, wenn man einen Brief mit Word tippseln will...
> 
> Mein erster PC nach Amiga und natürlich C64 (386DX40, 4 MB RAM, 16-Bit-ISA-Grafikkarte mit 512kb RAM, 5 1/4- sowie 3 1/2-Disketten-Laufwerk, 250 MB-Festplatte und Mono-Soundkarte) war übrigens zu schnell für "Wing Commander 1", weswegen man dort auf den Turbo-Knopf drücken mußte...


Bei dir schwelge ich in Erinnerungen...kann mich auch noch gut an meinen 1. Computer erinnern, ein leckerer Amiga1000. Legendär war vor allem der schwarze Joystick mit den 2 roten Knöpfen, Spiele wie James Pond, Lamborghini American Challenge oder Bombjack.    Dazu dieser knallige Midi Sound und ein Bild an das ich mich bis heute gut erinnern kann als 3-jähriger Knirps...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man den Kickstart laden musste und dieses epische Geräusch vom Diskettenlaufwerk, wenn das Teil günstig herkäme würd ich mir sofort eins zulegen! 

Danach gings weiter mit einem 386er DX, 486er, Pentium I, Pentium II, AMD K6, Celeron, Athlon 1,  Duron, Athlon 64, Phenom I (aktuell)

Ja...jetzt merke ich, dass ich doch schon ein paar Jahre mit Computern hantiere.


----------



## iShock (15. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mit 11 Fehlerpunkten durch die Fahrprüfung gerasselt ...



is mir bei der ersten auch passiert ^^ 

dann hab ich se nochma gemacht und durch die praxis gerasselt 

dann ein Jahr nach England und jetzt darf ich Theorie und Praxis nochma machen -_- naja mein Fahrlehrer freut sich


----------



## Olliruh (15. März 2012)

Ich weiß es nicht,man sagt es halt - Eskimo Mösen sind entsetzlich kalt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c-zh0hufTrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (16. März 2012)

Wach auf!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. März 2012)

Morgen!

Will ins Bett zurück -_-


Edit:


win3ermute schrieb:


> "Old School" ist auch: Mit autoexec.bat und config.sys herumhantieren (brauch ich EMM oder nicht; wieviel smartdrive verpackt das?), mit Mem-Tester die Treiber in der richtigen Reihenfolge in den Speicher laden und diese dämliche, häßliche und unübersichtliche Schrottoberfläche namens "Windows 3.11" nur zu starten, wenn man einen Brief mit Word tippseln will...


"Dosshell" anyone?


----------



## Konov (16. März 2012)

Morgen!
Wunderschöner Tag mit viel Sonne ^^

Leider wohl zu wenig Zeit um sie zu genießen.


----------



## Ellesmere (16. März 2012)

Morgen ..äh...Mahlzeit! *aus dem Fenster guck*....hmm...Nebel...keine Sonne ...


----------



## Kamsi (16. März 2012)

sonne bei mir


----------



## orkman (16. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> is mir bei der ersten auch passiert ^^
> 
> dann hab ich se nochma gemacht und durch die praxis gerasselt
> 
> dann ein Jahr nach England und jetzt darf ich Theorie und Praxis nochma machen -_- naja mein Fahrlehrer freut sich



hehe ich hab die theorie sofort bestanden .. nur hab ich im moment keine zeit fuer die praxis ... dabei wollt ich den fuehrerschein haben um in den sommerferien auf die gamescom zu fahren ;(


----------



## Kamsi (16. März 2012)

fuuu - 9gag hat die website geändert - gibt nur noch hot und random


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2012)

Super Wetter, nur leider ist meine Nase dicht :/


----------



## tonygt (16. März 2012)

Bin grad bei ner Freundin übers Wochende, hier ist auch super Wetter aber ich bin so müde, das ich am liebesten einfach den ganzen Tag schlafen würde


----------



## iShock (16. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> fuuu - 9gag hat die website geändert - gibt nur noch hot und random






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





>_< so bekloppt das neue system


----------



## tear_jerker (16. März 2012)

grad mal wieder two steps from hell eingeschmissen und jedes mal bekomm ich davon einen extremen adrenalin rausch das iih am liebsten ein schwert in die hand nehmen und die welt retten gehen möchte. herrliches gefühl


----------



## orkman (16. März 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Bin grad bei ner Freundin übers Wochende, hier ist auch super Wetter aber ich bin so müde, das ich am liebesten einfach den ganzen Tag schlafen würde



i see what u did there


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2012)

Subba, Feierabend. Gleich fertig machen und dann los zum 18. Geburtstag vom Kumpel, wird klasse


----------



## Dropz (16. März 2012)

nabend


----------



## Zonalar (17. März 2012)

Wacht auf <.<


----------



## Kamsi (17. März 2012)

morgen benji


----------



## Konov (17. März 2012)

Morgen Mädels!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2012)

Happy St. Patty's Day 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qlym4eLWHFA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (17. März 2012)

MORGÄÄÄÄN. Heut abend mit nen paar Mädels ins Kino. Der Film ist zwar leider garnicht mein Fall, aber das macht der rest wieder Wett. Und ja, plural.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> MORGÄÄÄÄN. Heut abend mit nen paar Mädels ins Kino. Der Film ist zwar leider garnicht mein Fall, aber das macht der rest wieder Wett. Und ja, plural.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Na dann viel Spaß..


----------



## Dropz (17. März 2012)

hiho


----------



## Zonalar (17. März 2012)

Endlich alle wach <.< Hat aber lange gedauert.
Was'n los, Tote Hose oder was?

Ich spiel hier mal wieder ein bisschen Hobby-psychotherapeut bei ner Kollegin. Die hats echt nicht leicht. Is nicht leicht, mit ihr umzugehen   Ma schaun ob sie mir heut endlich zurückschreibt, damit wir abmachen können. 
Gestern wollt sie mich umbedingt sprechen, so schnell wie möglich. Und heut erreich ich sie kaum. Normalerweise hängt sie am Handy wie ne Klette.


----------



## Teena (17. März 2012)

Moin, erst mal raus die Sonne geniessen und später, gucken was ihr hier wieder treibt ;-)


----------



## Dropz (17. März 2012)

Teena schrieb:


> Moin, erst mal raus die Sonne geniessen und später, gucken was ihr hier wieder treibt ;-)



Sonne? was ist das?


----------



## Edou (17. März 2012)

Großes gelbes ding an Himmel!


----------



## Dropz (17. März 2012)

ich sehe nur große graue Dinger am Himmel  :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> ich sehe nur große graue Dinger am Himmel  :<



/same

Manchmal würde ich wirklich lieber im Süden leben... aber auch nur manchmal ^^


----------



## Dropz (17. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> /same
> 
> Manchmal würde ich wirklich lieber im Süden leben... aber auch nur manchmal ^^



exactly!  Der Norden ist zwar meiner Meinung nach "besser", aber wir haben weniger Sonne


----------



## Olliruh (17. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAjiiEOzOV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


FUCK MAN


----------



## Zonalar (17. März 2012)

Sagt mal leute, wie stehts eig. mit der Single-quote im Buffed? Habt ihr die mal runtergedrückt? Oder stinken wir immer noch und haben kein/e Freund/in?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2012)

Wieso willst denn das wissen ?!


----------



## Konov (17. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sagt mal leute, wie stehts eig. mit der Single-quote im Buffed? Habt ihr die mal runtergedrückt? Oder stinken wir immer noch und haben kein/e Freund/in?



Also ich stinke nicht aber hab trotzdem keine Freundin.
Bin da mental irgendwie auch immer noch etwas vorbelastet... bilde mir immer ein, man hätte dann keine Zeit für nix mehr und würde nen Haufen Geld für sie ausgeben. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (17. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> FUCK MAN







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IhHfGyhFv0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (18. März 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Dropz (18. März 2012)

hiho


----------



## Konov (18. März 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## Dropz (18. März 2012)

gerade mal wieder BF3 gezockt


----------



## H2OTest (18. März 2012)

gnah Kranksein suckt -.-


----------



## Kamsi (18. März 2012)

hast jackass nachgemacht oder was haste getan ?


----------



## Dropz (18. März 2012)

war ich auch letzte woche :<


----------



## Kamsi (18. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na bei wem ist es noch soo ? ^^


----------



## H2OTest (18. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin der in Weiß, man achte auf das linke bein


----------



## Kamsi (18. März 2012)

Faul !

Elfmeter ^^

da müssen dir ja die eier schmerzen


----------



## H2OTest (18. März 2012)

nein eig nicht, nur mein knie hat höllisch weh getan


----------



## Dropz (18. März 2012)

autsch!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2012)

HANGOVER WOOOP WOOOP!

Moinsen bydeway


----------



## Kamsi (18. März 2012)

du hattest letzte nacht einen hangvoer ?


----------



## Olliruh (18. März 2012)

Guten Morgen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDy3LCLR8oQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Fuck warum sind Inder so talentiert


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2012)

Helvetios, endlich!


----------



## Dropz (18. März 2012)

was kann man machen, um sich die Langeweile zu vertreiben ?


----------



## Olliruh (18. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
noch fragen..


----------



## Dropz (18. März 2012)

Ich glaube ich spiele gleich aus Verzweiflung LoL


----------



## Kamsi (18. März 2012)

wer zuerst lacht hat verloren oder wie dropz ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du hattest letzte nacht einen hangvoer ?



Ich hab grade einen Hangover, aber who cares 

@Olli

OHHHHH MEIN GOTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT IST DAS GEIL ???!!!  Ich kann nicht mehr...


----------



## Olliruh (18. März 2012)

Der Break ist episch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2012)

Ich möchte mit denen abhängen... xDD


----------



## Olliruh (18. März 2012)

Normal ,und jetzt komm mal bei Skype on du Bauer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2012)

Soo nicht mein Freundchen ... so nicht!


----------



## Olliruh (18. März 2012)

*BITTE


----------



## Kamsi (18. März 2012)

gerade sondersendung bzw einblendungen bei anderen sendern zur bundespräsi wahl ^^

mal schauen besser als mit wulf kanns ja nur werden und der gauck ist ja fan von sarazin also wird hoffentlich endlich mal in dem bereich was getan.
und den euro aus der krise holen sonst können wir die dm wieder einführen in zukunft ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. März 2012)

buisness mit gauck


----------



## Dominau (18. März 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> was kann man machen, um sich die Langeweile zu vertreiben ?



Wenn du es rausgefunden hast sag mir bescheid. Ich schlaf hier gleich ein :/


----------



## Dropz (18. März 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Wenn du es rausgefunden hast sag mir bescheid. Ich schlaf hier gleich ein :/



LoL *g*


----------



## Kamsi (18. März 2012)

habt ihr raufasertapeten ?

ihr könnte da die die punkte verbinden ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. März 2012)

die langeweile bringt mich um ._.


----------



## Kamsi (18. März 2012)

http://www.kikisweb.de/spielundspass/tipps/zuhause.htm


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gerade sondersendung bzw einblendungen bei anderen sendern zur bundespräsi wahl ^^
> 
> mal schauen besser als mit wulf kanns ja nur werden und der gauck ist ja fan von sarazin also wird hoffentlich endlich mal in dem bereich was getan.
> und den euro aus der krise holen sonst können wir die dm wieder einführen in zukunft ^^



"Demokratie und Freiheit werden nicht bleiben, wenn Menschen sich nicht darum kümmern" - Steinmeier gerade eben im Interview. Ich frage mich ja, ob der Mann weiß was für einen zynischen Kommentar er gerade da abgegeben hat oder ob er einfach so abgehoben und gehirngewaschen ist, dass er es garnichtmehr merkt.

 Die Medien inthronisieren zusammen mit 4 von 5 Parteien einen Kandidaten.
Wenn eine Umfrage vom MDR zeigt, dass fast 80% gegen ihn stimmen, wird sie vom Netz genommen.
Seit Wochen regnen die Jubelarien auf uns ein, dann wird alibimäßig mal Frau Klarsfeld in die Kamera gehalten, dann wieder zurück.
Die Medien überschlagen sich, "Vertreter auf Erden" war zu lesen.

 Mir graut es, wenn ich sehe wie Herr Deppendorf dem Steinmeier und die andere Journalistin ausgerechnet Herrn Tillich pseudo-kritische Fragen stellen, die dann die Apparatschiks ihre Phrasen ausschütten lassen.

 Mainstream-Medien und die Parteien im Bundestag. Kein Unterschied.
Alles eine Soße.


----------



## Edou (18. März 2012)

Blau und Weiß wie lieb ich dich. <3 3:1 hijaaaa. :>


----------



## Olliruh (18. März 2012)

fuck yeah so hard


----------



## Edou (18. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> fuck yeah so hard



Das Tor von Raul gesehn? Einfach nur geil <3

EDIT: 4:1 SCHALKE, IST PAPST! DER MEISTER DER HERZEN WOLLEN WIR NICHT SEIN, DAFÜR SIND WIR NICHT GEBORN!


----------



## Olliruh (18. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2012)

Oh Gott bitte mach das Weg, da bekommt man ja... blargh ...


----------



## Kamsi (18. März 2012)

die 2 treibens auf dem rasen und der schwarze betet sie an ^^

der asiate denk als er auf den schwarzen schaut "dat ass"

und der weisse zeigt mit den fingern nach und damit wir sehen das oben beginnt das bild


----------



## Zonalar (18. März 2012)

Mir is leingweilig <.< Kennt ihr irgendwelche Filme im Style von 300 oder Gladiator? W$r echt froh über ein paar Suggestions.

Umd wie ist euer Sonntag? Bei mir brennt ne Violette Kerze aufn Tisch, wärend ich ein SC2-Turnier schaue und alle Folgen von Black Lagoon  Einfach ein genialer Anime.


----------



## Dropz (18. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Mir is leingweilig <.< Kennt ihr irgendwelche Filme im Style von 300 oder Gladiator? W$r echt froh über ein paar Suggestions.
> 
> Umd wie ist euer Sonntag? Bei mir brennt ne Violette Kerze aufn Tisch, wärend ich ein SC2-Turnier schaue und alle Folgen von Black Lagoon  Einfach ein genialer Anime.



worum gehts in black lagoon?


----------



## Zonalar (18. März 2012)

Typischer gelangweilter Bürokrat, der die Schnauze satt hat vond er Arbeit gerät in einen Überfall auf See, wo sie ihn und seine Ware kidnappen. Aufjedenfall 2 Folgen später is er selber Mitglied einer kleinen Company, die Waren liefern für jedermann. Sie sind Neuzeit-Piraten, die sich mit Mafiosi, Russen, Triaden und sonstige Irre rumschlagen müssen. Viele Kugeln und sehr gute Animation garantiert!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2012)

Ich zocke seit langer Zeit mal wieder Minecraft (ME3 will ich momentan nicht weiter zocken, wenn ich von wirklich JEDEM höre, dass das Ende Mist ist.. :/ ) und höre nebenbei ein wenig Chill-Step... 

EDIT: MIR GEHT GRAD EINER AB, HIER HAT EINER DAS ENDE VON ME3 GESPOILERT...


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2012)

Hallöchen!


----------



## Dropz (18. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hallöchen!



Guten Abend lieber Buddha


----------



## Olliruh (18. März 2012)

Gleich Zombieland ^.^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> Guten Abend lieber Buddha



N'abend.

Mir ist extrem langweilig. Nein, ganz im ernst, das lässt sich garnicht bemessen.


----------



## Kamsi (18. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gleich Zombieland ^.^



1 stunde 35 minuten ^^


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2012)

Morgöhn!

T-2 Monate bis D3


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2012)

Grad mal ein neues Acheivement für MoP angeguckt.
O_o
*What a View* - Visit each of the *10,000* waterfalls in Pandaria.


AoE Looting has been added.
Das könnte interessant werden.


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2012)

Zehntausend Wasserfälle besuchen o_O zehnTAUSEND... zehnT-A-U-S-E-N-D   O_O


----------



## Doofkatze (19. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Zehntausend Wasserfälle besuchen o_O zehnTAUSEND... zehnT-A-U-S-E-N-D   O_O




Niagarafälle. 516/10000


----------



## Konov (19. März 2012)

Moin


----------



## Kamsi (19. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Grad mal ein neues Acheivement für MoP angeguckt.
> O_o
> *What a View* - Visit each of the *10,000* waterfalls in Pandaria.
> 
> ...



aoe looting wurde ja zeit ^^ 

wo haste den die achivments her ?


----------



## Zonalar (19. März 2012)

Grüsse~ Hab Ferien  Wird mal Zeit sich ein bisschen zu entspannen...


----------



## Konov (19. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Grüsse~ Hab Ferien  Wird mal Zeit sich ein bisschen zu entspannen...



Ich auch, Ende der Woche. Entspannen kann ich leider nur bedingt.
Scheiß Abi!


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> aoe looting wurde ja zeit ^^
> 
> wo haste den die achivments her ?



mmo-champion.com
Btw:
Mounts
Armor can also be added to make them feel different in a way that isn’t a changed color.

There will be some unique mounts, so that when you see someone with it you will recognize that they have really accomplished something.

Mounts individuell mit Rüstung versehen? Gibt ein von mir.

Btw es werden gerade die alten Rassenskins überarbeitet. Neues Aussehen für alle!


----------



## Manaldheilungl (19. März 2012)

Mahlzeit zusammen!


----------



## Kamsi (19. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hPbFUTNrlk4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



musste an das wieder denken ^^ als ich beim ich habe was neues die 2 gesehen hatte ^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. März 2012)

Jetzt erstmal ne Runde joggen gehen :3


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Btw es werden gerade die alten Rassenskins überarbeitet. Neues Aussehen für alle!



Und was, wenn einem der neue Skin nicht gefällt? Außerdem werden sie wohl nicht zu Release fertig.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Und was, wenn einem der neue Skin nicht gefällt? Außerdem werden sie wohl nicht zu Release fertig.



Das die nicht fertig werden ist klar, stand ja da. Zumindest dürften die Zwerge dann schon fertig sein 
Ach, schlimmer als jetzt geht es doch garnicht, oder? Wenn ich mir die neuen Gobbos so angucke bin ich sehr sehr zuversichtlich!


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das die nicht fertig werden ist klar, stand ja da. Zumindest dürften die Zwerge dann schon fertig sein
> Ach, schlimmer als jetzt geht es doch garnicht, oder? Wenn ich mir die neuen Gobbos so angucke bin ich sehr sehr zuversichtlich!



Schwer zu sagen, ich hab eigentlich immer nur ein bestimmtes Volk gespielt, wenn sie dann daran herumschustern, wird es mir schwerfallen, das dann zu akzeptieren. Aber mal schauen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. März 2012)

Ohhh, das ist so gar nicht meine Zeit. Da steht ne 7 vorne auf der Uhr  

Naja, guten Morgähn!


----------



## orkman (20. März 2012)

Guten morgen ... ^^
yeah skyrim wieder angefangen ( mein speicher wurde geloescht) ... und ich schliesse schon mit lvl 5 das tutorial ab wegen nem kleinen exploit


----------



## Konov (20. März 2012)

Guten Morgen 

Augenringe, Müdigkeit, Kopfschmerzen, Unlust, perfekter Start in den Tag.


----------



## Dominau (20. März 2012)

Yeah, bald Feierabend 
Und dann genieß ich erstmal das herrliche Wetter hier.


----------



## H2OTest (20. März 2012)

... mir ist so lw ... ich kann eig nur im bett liegen, musste jetzt aber mal aufstehen um an den PC zu kommen ...


----------



## Kamsi (20. März 2012)

h20test

auch wenn fies aber muss bei dir und deinem footballunfall an al bundy denken 

aber das wird schon wieder der arzt denk ich mal sagt das aus sicherheit weil football halt ein sehr brutaler sport ist und halt du dann schonmal vorbelastet bist 

habe ne bekannte die hatte ihr knie opieren müssen und spielt jetzt wieder football und fitness

braucht nur ein bissel zeit und später reha solang du noch jung bist und gutes heilfleisch hast


----------



## H2OTest (20. März 2012)

naja wie im anderen thread gesagt .. meine erstes Ziel ist ohne Krücken zu laufen


----------



## Kamsi (20. März 2012)

haste wenigstens ne nette krankenschwester ?


----------



## H2OTest (20. März 2012)

ich bin zuhause


----------



## Kamsi (20. März 2012)

jo dachte du hättest da ne krankenschwester die dir hilft weil du ja nicht laufen kannst dachte ich - oder übernimmt das die krankenkasse nicht ?


----------



## H2OTest (20. März 2012)

hmm, dass Krankenkassensystem kann man sowieso vergessen... Ich kann zwar nicht laufen, kann aber da meine Oma bei uns wohnt( die mir essen bringt) und ich sehr ehrgeizig bin, alles machen was ich muss ... es dauert halt nur


----------



## Kamsi (20. März 2012)

http://vid.buffed.de/video/7430/Funvideo-Mass-Effect-3-Das-wahre-Ende

Ich will auch die drogen die das buffed team nimmt ^^


----------



## H2OTest (20. März 2012)

so ich hab mein tablet


----------



## Magogan (20. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so ich hab mein tablet



Zum Geschirr-Transport?


----------



## H2OTest (20. März 2012)

nein zum surfen etc


----------



## Magogan (20. März 2012)

Hmm, früher hat man da Geschirr draufgestellt, heute surft man damit ... Zum Surfen würde ich lieber ein Surfbrett kaufen ...

So, aber jetzt mal eine andere Frage: Hat von euch jemand Erfahrungen mit der Telekom Stiehlt ... Ne, Raubt ... Ne, das hieß anders ... Telekom Klaut, genau 

Wird mobiles Datenvolumen bei der Nutzung der Cloud verbraucht?


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. März 2012)

Ich würde morgen gern wieder "Guten Morgähn" sagen, wenn der große Zeiger noch auf der 7 steht. Bin eingefleischter Morgenmuffel und Nachtmensch, aber irgendwie hat es mir doch gefallen, den Morgen ohne stressige Kollegen zu beginnen und  - noch viel besser - so früh die 8 1/2 Stunde Arbeit runterticken zu sehen.

Kann mir jemand einen Tritt geben oder Motivation spenden, damit es morgen wieder klappt?


----------



## Davatar (21. März 2012)

Morgen!

Da lief ich 3 Jahre lang jeden Tag 1-2x an nem Restaurant vorbei und sagte mir immer "Eines Tages werd ich da drin mal essen!". Gestern wars dann soweit und es war recht enttäuschend... Dafür hab ich vorletzte Woche festgestellt, dass der Koreaner um die Ecke super ist


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Da lief ich 3 Jahre lang jeden Tag 1-2x an nem Restaurant vorbei und sagte mir immer "Eines Tages werd ich da drin mal essen!". Gestern wars dann soweit und es war recht enttäuschend... Dafür hab ich vorletzte Woche festgestellt, dass der Koreaner um die Ecke super ist



Geldwächerestaurants enttäuschen immer


----------



## Konov (21. März 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen gern wieder "Guten Morgähn" sagen, wenn der große Zeiger noch auf der 7 steht. Bin eingefleischter Morgenmuffel und Nachtmensch, aber irgendwie hat es mir doch gefallen, den Morgen ohne stressige Kollegen zu beginnen und - noch viel besser - so früh die 8 1/2 Stunde Arbeit runterticken zu sehen.
> 
> Kann mir jemand einen Tritt geben oder Motivation spenden, damit es morgen wieder klappt?



Muss mir selbst jeden Tag nen Tritt geben. 

Aber weniger morgens als Abends zur Schule. Naja paar Tage noch 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Olliruh (21. März 2012)

Guten Morgen ,nur 4 Stunden Schule 

oh gott das wochenende wird so genial ! (:

jetzt mal ehrlich warum zicken sich eigentlich alle immer so an wegen "friendzone" ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Guten Morgen ,nur 4 Stunden Schule



/same here

Nu weiß ich net, wat ich machen soll. Freundin ist noch in der Schule, Kumpels müssen arbeiten bzw sind auch noch in der Schule... 

Und jetzt hab ich auch noch hunger...


----------



## Olliruh (21. März 2012)

Essen>Freundin abholen>...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2012)

Soweit bin ich auch schon  Muss eh bis um 5 warten...


----------



## Olliruh (21. März 2012)

Wer hat denn bis 5 Uhr Schule ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2012)

Bis um 4 Uhr, aber danach noch so ne Probe für irgend ne Schulfeier blabliblub..


----------



## Olliruh (21. März 2012)

*Wer hat denn bitte bis 4 Uhr Schule


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2012)

GanztagsschulenschülerInnen  ?!


----------



## Konov (21. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wer hat denn bis 5 Uhr Schule ?



Ich hab AB 5 Uhr Schule


----------



## Olliruh (21. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vurPsEiVz9s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


don't be mad bro


----------



## Kamsi (22. März 2012)

Spoiler



arghhhs - in der 7ten staffel sind barney und ted jetzt ein paar und adoptieren ein kind


----------



## H2OTest (22. März 2012)

*schmerz* drecks verletzung...


----------



## Doofkatze (22. März 2012)

Die Belagerung des Attentäters in Toulouse ist soeben zu Ende gegangen. DIe französische Polizei hat sich ergeben.


----------



## Ogil (22. März 2012)

Moin! Nach dem gestrigen 16h-Arbeitstag und etwas spaeteren Aufstehen werd ich mich nun doch mal aufraffen muessen und ins Buero wanken...


----------



## Konov (22. März 2012)

Kopfschmerzen


----------



## win3ermute (22. März 2012)

Hier glaubt mir keiner, daß morgen wegen der Veröffentlichung von WCS ein gesetzlicher Feiertag ist... noch 6 Stunden und 35 Minuten bis zum Download...


----------



## orkman (22. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Hier glaubt mir keiner, daß morgen wegen der Veröffentlichung von WCS ein gesetzlicher Feiertag ist... noch 6 Stunden und 35 Minuten bis zum Download...



was ist denn WCS ...sry fuer mein unwissen ... warcraft story ? wc schrubben ?


----------



## win3ermute (22. März 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> was ist denn WCS ...sry fuer mein unwissen ... warcraft story ? wc schrubben ?



"WC" steht seit 1990 für "Wing Commander" (nix "Warcraft" - das kam erst später) und selbstverständlich ist "Wing Commander Saga" gemeint. Der Flightstick ist bereits entstaubt und ich überlege mir ernsthaft, für morgen Urlaub einzureichen .


----------



## tonygt (22. März 2012)

Erinnert sich noch jemand dran, wie der Thread den wir mal vor längerem hatten, wos um Kraftsport ging, hieß?


----------



## ZAM (22. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> "WC" steht seit 1990 für "Wing Commander"


----------



## Noxiel (22. März 2012)

Dessen ersten Teil ich Anno 1992 auf der SNES gezockt habe. Lang lang ist's her.


----------



## Kamsi (22. März 2012)

war wing commander nicht eines der ersten spiele das auf CD-ROM kam mit echten schauspielern ?

kenn leider nur den wing commander film die alten teile laufen ja auf den pcs nicht mehr


----------



## win3ermute (23. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> war wing commander nicht eines der ersten spiele das auf CD-ROM kam mit echten schauspielern ?



Du meinst "WC III - Heart of the Tiger". Da war die CD-ROM längst etabliert und es gab etliches mit echten Schauspielern, was damals als "Zukunft des Videospiels" galt, aufgrund der sauhohen Kosten und begrenzten Spielprinzipien jedoch schnell wieder seingelassen wurde - danach folgte der sog. "Renderwahn" (viel computergenerierte Sequenzen; wenig Spiel). 

"WC 1 + 2" hatten Maßstäbe gesetzt (getreu dem Origin-Firmen-Motto "We create Worlds!"): Grafisch war das damals "High End"; zusätzlich wurden verzweigte Storywege gegeben, die sich nach den Leistungen des Spielers in Vormissionen ergaben. Außerdem waren Atmosphäre dank Charakteren, Storyentwicklung sowie im zweiten Teil durch pixelige gezeichnete "Cinematics" einmalig - ganz abgesehen von der hohen "Spielbarkeit" der Dinger. 

All' das gab es bisher 1990 - und dennoch blieben atmosphärische, storylastige Spiele, in denen die Leistung bzw. die Entscheidungen des Spielers Einfluß auf den weiteren Verlauf nahmen, die absolute Ausnahme! 

Teil 3 schob die Grenze noch ein wenig weiter nach oben: Kamen bisher die Rechner mit 4 MB RAM aus, so waren für "WC 3" 8 MB RAM Voraussetzung - und wurde prompt zum Standard. Unter "High-End-Maschinen" wie den ersten Pentiums oder 486DX2/80 konnte man es getrost vergessen. 
Und noch etwas war zum ersten Mal Pflicht: Eine VESA-Grafikkarte, weil "WC 3" das erste Spiel war, daß sehr flüssige Grafiken in SVGA bot, was einer Verdoppelung der damals üblichen Grafikqualität entsprach. 

Das war den Machern von Origin jedoch noch nicht genug: "WC 3" durfte sich auf die Fahnen schreiben, der erste "interaktive Film" zu sein, der diese Bezeichnung verdiente: In den damals hochwertigen Filmsequenzen getroffene Entscheidungen hatten tatsächlich Auswirkungen auf die Story - und ergänzte den Raumkampf wunderbar, statt wie damals üblich zum reinen Selbstzweck zu werden.

"WC 4" - nach dem Kilrathi-Krieg angesiedelt - brachte hingegen wenig Neuerungen: Diesmal wurden echte Kulissen statt "Greenscreen" benutzt; die Engine noch etwas weiter aufgebohrt. Das war der letzte Teil, den Chris Roberts designte, bevor er Origin verließ und mit seiner eigenen Firma "Starlancer" veröffentlichte.

"WC 5" bot weniger Filmsequenzen (zu teuer), eine neue Engine, die den Schwerpunkt weniger auf Dogfights und mehr auf "Massenabschlachten" setzte und eine neue Story, die nie fortgesetzt oder abgeschlossen wurde. 

Der vielleicht atmosphärischste und beste Teil der Serie war allerdings der Ableger "Wing Commander: Privateer", der in "Elite"-Manier Raumkampf mit Handeln vermischte und zusätzlich eine sehr gute Story mit einbrachte. Das Ding hat mit "Privateer Gemini Gold" bereits ein würdiges Remake erfahren - leider wurde auch diese Storyline nie richtig fortgesetzt und zum Abschluß gebracht.

Das erste Spiel auf CD-ROM, das umgehend für den Durchbruch dieses neuen Laufwerktyps führte, war übrigens "Star Wars: Rebel Assault", das sich ungefähr so spielte wie die Raumkampfsequenzen in SWTOR - nur viel schwammiger und sehr viel pixeliger; dafür mit Original-Szenen der Filme garniert.

Genug der Geschichtsstunde *g*.



> kenn leider nur den wing commander film die alten teile laufen ja auf den pcs nicht mehr



Ich hab doch erst vor einem Jahr mal den ersten Teil unter DOSbox ausprobiert - das lief eigentlich einwandfrei. Allerdings ist das Ding auch sehr gealtert .

Edit: Shit, Zeit und Thread nicht beachtet - man möge mir verzeihen!


----------



## H2OTest (23. März 2012)

drecks kreislauf .. brauch kein mensch sowas ....


----------



## Ogil (23. März 2012)

Ich bin wach! Ich bin wach! Nun auf zum Kunden und mit etwas Glueck bin ich zurueck bevor die Bank schliesst. Und da kann ich dann hoffentlich genug Geld abheben um morgen frueh mein "neues" (only 23years!) Auto zu holen.


----------



## win3ermute (23. März 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich bin wach! Ich bin wach!



Gerücht!



> Nun auf zum Kunden und mit etwas Glueck bin ich zurueck bevor die Bank schliesst. Und da kann ich dann hoffentlich genug Geld abheben um morgen frueh mein "neues" (only 23years!) Auto zu holen.



Aber in weiß und dann noch das Lenkrad auf der falschen Seite... egal, ich drück' die Daumen.


----------



## H2OTest (23. März 2012)

ich hatte heute aufm weg ins bad n kreislaufkollaps yay !!!!!!!!!º


----------



## Doofkatze (23. März 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage: Heißt es DER gerade Kurve, DIE gerade Kurve oder DAS gerade Kurve?


----------



## Aswin2009 (23. März 2012)

es gibt keine geraden kurven :-)


----------



## Doofkatze (23. März 2012)

Werde derzeit täglich in der Gilde verspottet, weil ich mal wieder zu schnell geantwortet habe ohne nachzudenken ^^

Wieviel Kubikmeter Erde sind in einem 3 x 3 x 3 Meter großem Loch? Peter sagt 9 ...


----------



## ZAM (23. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Edit: Shit, Zeit und Thread nicht beachtet - man möge mir verzeihen!



Es wart dir verziehen. ;-D

Ich spiel zwischendurch immer wieder mal WC3, weil es das bei gog.com gibt. WC4 hab ich noch die Original-CDs, aber da gibts keine Cockpits mehr  . Ich bin momentan am überlegen, ob ich mir Prophecy neu kaufe, da das damals beim Umzug verloren ging, aber die saufen mir da eindeutig zuviel *g*


----------



## Soladra (23. März 2012)

moin moin


----------



## Davatar (23. März 2012)

Morgööööööööhn!

Sa/So wird mein vermutlich letztes Snowboard-Wochenende dieses Jahr. Kanns kaum noch erwarten!



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage: Heißt es DER gerade Kurve, DIE gerade Kurve oder DAS gerade Kurve?


Davon abgesehen, dass "gerade Kurve" irgendwie ein Widerspruch in sich selbst ist, wärs "die gerade Kurve", weil Kurve ja weiblich ist. Ausser natürlich "Kurve" ist irgend ein seltsames Synonym für etwas, das ich nicht kenne oder der Name eines Mannes oder sowas. Dann könnts natürlich auch "der gerade Kurve" sein, was nen Mann namens Kurve beschreiben würde, der gerade ist   



ZAM schrieb:


> Es wart dir verziehen. ;-D
> 
> Ich spiel zwischendurch immer wieder mal WC3, weil es das bei gog.com  gibt. WC4 hab ich noch die Original-CDs, aber da gibts keine Cockpits mehr  . Ich bin momentan am überlegen, ob ich mir Prophecy neu kaufe, da das damals beim Umzug verloren ging, aber die saufen mir da eindeutig zuviel *g*


Naaaaiiiinnnnn nicht Prophecy! Prophecy war sooooo schlecht im Vergleich zu den Teilen 3 und 4...wobei immernoch viel besser als so ziemlich jeder Weltraum-Spiel dieser Art, das nach der WC-Serie jemals rauskam ^^
WC4 hab ich glücklicherweise auch noch im Original, mit Schachtel, Anleitung und CDs, herrlich


----------



## Doofkatze (23. März 2012)

Wing Commander ... Pfft.


Für mich ist und bleibt WC2 bzw. WC3 immer noch eine Abkürzung für Warcraft. Einfach zu viele Jahre gespielt


----------



## ZAM (23. März 2012)

Achja, genau: Morgen


----------



## Davatar (23. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Für mich ist und bleibt WC2 bzw. WC3 immer noch eine Abkürzung für Warcraft. Einfach zu viele Jahre gespielt


Wing Commander 3 (der populärste Teil) wurde 1994 released, Warcraft 2 hingegen erst 1995, daher hat sich Wing Commander eindeutig die Abkürzung "WC" verdient 

Edit: Dann kommt noch dazu, dass der Hauptcharakter von WC3 und WC4 Mark Hamill war, alias Luke Skywalker


----------



## Doofkatze (23. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wing Commander 3 (der populärste Teil) wurde 1994 released, Warcraft 2 hingegen erst 1995, daher hat sich Wing Commander eindeutig die Abkürzung "WC" verdient




Daher auch die Wörtchen "für mich" 
Ich habe damals mit einem Windows 3.11er Rechner WC2 über DOS gespielt und am Liebsten recht unfair gebuffte Helden zur Hilfe genommen, die ich mir auf eigenen Karten selbst gegeben habe.

Aber gerade die Verteidigung (letzte Map der Kampagne) war immer wieder wunderbar.
Warcraft 3 habe ich von Anfang an gespielt, später wieder eigene Maps gebastelt, die immer das gleiche Aussehen hatten: Endlose Ressourcen für mich (3 Goldminen), ein ganz abgeschnittener Bereich für mich, nur durch Portale erreichbar und rund um die Portale zahlreiche Türme. In der Mitte der Karte (ich oben links) abertausende neutrale Gegner, unten rechts der "Feind".

Dann kam irgendwann die Onlinezeit, wenige Monate Spiele im regulären Ladderbereich, schließlich der Wechsel auf Funmaps bin Clanwars in Battle Ships (unter Trollkopp (zu der Zeit DER Entwickler von Bships) und 13oat mit Bships Pro, dann Sheep Tag (wir existierten früher als Behh!) und schließlich über AoS dann Dota ab der letzten 5er Version. Das dann entsprechend über 3 Jahre in der Dotaleague mit über 3000 Spielen ... das war ne Zeit^^


----------



## Davatar (23. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Daher auch die Wörtchen "für mich"


Mark Hamill! MARK HAMILL!! M-A-R-K H-A-M-I-L-L!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mark Hamill! MARK HAMILL!! M-A-R-K H-A-M-I-L-L!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Froschauge halt.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. März 2012)

Ich weiß, wer Mark Hamill ist. Aber verdammt: es ist Warcraft. Von Blizzard. Vor World of Warcraft war diese Firma vor allem bekannt dafür, ihren Multiplayerinhalten eine perfekte Balance zu bringen.

Starcraft + Warcraft im Allgemeinen gelten seither als die perfekten Strategiespiele, die man nur nicht spielt, weil man gerade keine Lust auf Echtzeitstrategie hat.

Gerade die Funmaps machten dieses Spiel so variabel. Tower Defenses (nicht Line Tower Wars, das war langweilig, Metal Maul Wars  ), Dota, Treetag + Sheep Tag, Takeshis Castle + Uther Party, Footy, Battle Ships + Battle Tanks ...

Da kann ein simples Wing Commander einfach nicht mithalten, Mark Hamill hin oder her.


----------



## Davatar (23. März 2012)

Ich weiss schon, was Du meinst, wollte Dich nur ein Bisschen aufziehn


----------



## Doofkatze (23. März 2012)

Wir müssen beim nächsten Vollmond aufpassen. Das Amt des Bundespräsidenten ist verflucht. Zu Vollmond verwandelt er sich immer in einen Werwulff.


----------



## Konov (23. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wir müssen beim nächsten Vollmond aufpassen. Das Amt des Bundespräsidenten ist verflucht. Zu Vollmond verwandelt er sich immer in einen Werwulff.



Ich musste schmunzeln!

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Kamsi (23. März 2012)

++++ Zuschauer empört: Pornosender zeigt nur Ausschnitte ++++
++++ Ehepaar komplett verschieden: Beide tot ++++
++++ Selenverwandt: Schwefel ++++ 
++++ Macht er mit Links: IT-Experte erstellt Homepage problemlos ++++ 
++++ Beifuß: Hund apportiert Heilkraut ++++
++++ "Will Helm, Tell!": Sohn verlangt Kopfschutz ++++
++++ Erasmus: Student entdeckte Faible für püriertes Obst im Ausland ++++ 
++++ Abgebrüht: Serienmörder kocht seine Opfer ++++


----------



## Soladra (23. März 2012)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbJw2R-dtxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/font] [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
SO FUCKING EPIC!!

 wtf warum spinnt des? o0


----------



## Konov (23. März 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wirklich ziemlich epic. 
Leider steigert es trotzdem nicht mehr mein Interesse am Spiel.


----------



## ZAM (23. März 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][/font]wtf warum spinnt des? o0



Ich war mal so frei, es anzupassen.

Das 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rbJw2R-dtxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/code] 

```
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbJw2R-dtxQ[/youtube]
```


```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbJw2R-dtxQ
```


----------



## Soladra (23. März 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich war mal so frei, es anzupassen.
> 
> Das
> 
> ...


 Daanke Zam ich werds mir merken


----------



## Noxiel (23. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wieviel Kubikmeter Erde sind in einem 3 x 3 x 3 Meter großem Loch? Peter sagt 9 ...



Simon sagt 0.


----------



## win3ermute (23. März 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wieviel Kubikmeter Erde sind in einem 3 x 3 x 3 Meter großem Loch? Peter sagt 9 ...



Loch... Erde... muß... zurückhalten... darf.... nicht... verlinken... nicht... Zam... Nox... verärgern... nicht... posten.... *TILT* GNARGH!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was immer die Strafe ist - das ist es wert!


----------



## H2OTest (23. März 2012)

was macht ihr heute noch so?


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. März 2012)

Fitnessstudio nachher.


----------



## Davatar (23. März 2012)

Umzugskartons packen, früh ins Bett und morgen in die Berge


----------



## Soladra (23. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> was macht ihr heute noch so?



Mein Arband fertigmachen, wwas lesen und heute abend Die TVserie von "Das lied von Eis und Feuer " auf RTL2 gucken.


----------



## Davatar (23. März 2012)

So ich bin off, schönes Wochenende Euch allen!


----------



## Kamsi (23. März 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Mein Arband fertigmachen, wwas lesen und heute abend Die TVserie von "Das lied von Eis und Feuer " auf RTL2 gucken.



läuft morgen und übermorgen auch nicht vergessen 

habe sie schon uncut bei tnt serie gesehen 

ich werde lesen dann me2 zocken und star wars schauen


----------



## H2OTest (23. März 2012)

die böseste art der folter ist die langeweile.....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> die böseste art der folter ist die langeweile.....



Kamsi hat doch immer gute Tipps gegen langeweile 

Ich war eben beim Frisör, die Mähne mal wieder schneiden lassen und jetzt mache ich mich so langsam fertig... erst Fussi gucken und danach dann noch i-wo hin


----------



## Kamsi (23. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> die böseste art der folter ist die langeweile.....



http://9gag.com/

http://www.nyms.de/Bastard.html

http://www.touchgraph.com/seo

http://fun.drno.de/

http://www.googlism.com/

http://www.wordsmith.org/anagram/

http://www.unmoralische.de/

http://www.tehgladia...-genesis-page-1

http://www.cad-comic.com/cad/20021023

http://www.thenoobco...index.php?pos=1




Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich war eben beim Frisör, die Mähne mal wieder schneiden lassen und jetzt mache ich mich so langsam fertig... erst Fussi gucken und danach dann noch i-wo hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nA93S7-kL9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Soladra (23. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> läuft morgen und übermorgen auch nicht vergessen
> 
> habe sie schon uncut bei tnt serie gesehen
> 
> ich werde lesen dann me2 zocken und star wars schauen



des is auf rtl2 geschnitten? echt jetzt? och nee und wir haben kein tnt serie


----------



## Kamsi (23. März 2012)

Zudem sind 9 der 10 Folgen auch noch mit einer FSK 16-Einstufung geprüft worden. Zumindest 6 Folgen vor 22 Uhr werden also wohl auf RTL 2 gekürzt sein.


----------



## Konov (23. März 2012)

Guuuute Laune 
Viel zu lernen die nächsten 3 Wochen, aber egal - tolles Wetter dazu, dann ist es halb so schlimm. 

PEACE OUT ich bin draußen


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2012)

Good Morning


----------



## Tilbie (24. März 2012)

Moin interwebz!


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2012)

endlich kann man grillen :3


----------



## Konov (24. März 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Kamsi (24. März 2012)

und soladra gestern got geschaut ?


----------



## win3ermute (24. März 2012)

Herrliches Wetter - zu schön, um jetzt den PC umzubauen. Da mümmel' ich doch lieber mit dem Schlepptops auf dem Balkon...


----------



## Aun (24. März 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> endlich kann man grillen :3




also wir ham bei uns schon am 1.1. gegrillt ^^ es gibt kein schlechtes wetter.... 

so auf gehts 60km radtour


----------



## Konov (24. März 2012)

Episch geiles Wetter, ich mümmel mich gleich aufs bike!

gelernt hab ich schon, der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm 

@Aun
Have Fun bei der Radtour


----------



## Tilbie (24. März 2012)

Dann wünsche ich euch beiden viel Spaß beim Strampeln


----------



## H2OTest (24. März 2012)

ahja..... fahrrad fahren wäre toll


----------



## Konov (24. März 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Dann wünsche ich euch beiden viel Spaß beim Strampeln



Danke!

@H20
ich fahr ne runde für dich mit


----------



## H2OTest (24. März 2012)

dankôôôô


----------



## Dropz (24. März 2012)

hat jemand zufällig schon dota2 gezockt ? *g*


----------



## Kamsi (24. März 2012)

nö


----------



## Dominau (24. März 2012)

Grillen, wuhu


----------



## Reflox (24. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ClxF1IebLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hat jemand neue Hosen für mich? ;_;


----------



## Legendary (25. März 2012)

Sagt mal kommt mir das nur so vor, ich hab das Gefühl das schon seit Monaten hier immer weniger los ist.


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

Kopfweh ._.


----------



## Kamsi (25. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kopfweh ._.



magen & darm aua


----------



## tonygt (25. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kopfweh ._.



Sauf halt net soviel


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

aber aber ..


----------



## Konov (25. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sagt mal kommt mir das nur so vor, ich hab das Gefühl das schon seit Monaten hier immer weniger los ist.



Würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. 
Ist wohl eher die übliche Fluktuation. ^^

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

ICH BRAUCHE FETTIGES ESSEN


----------



## Konov (25. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ICH BRAUCHE FETTIGES ESSEN



Bestell dir ne Pizza!


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2012)

Morgen ihr Flegmons.


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

Mama kommt grad rein & sagt sie hätte mir was aus Holland mitgebracht , ich guck sie an & dann hält sie aufeinmal ne Flasche Bacardi in der Hand


----------



## Kamsi (25. März 2012)

die arme leber ^^

wobei ich bei holland eher an was anderes dachte ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mama kommt grad rein & sagt sie hätte mir was aus Holland mitgebracht , ich guck sie an & dann hält sie aufeinmal ne Flasche Bacardi in der Hand



Kannst ja gleich auf dem Trampolin weiter saufen.


----------



## Dominau (25. März 2012)

Moooorgen. Bin eigentlich viel zu früh wach, dafür das ich erster um 5 schlafen gegangen bin :/


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (25. März 2012)

Morgen....äh....^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2012)

Yey. Gestern/Heute Morgen auf dem Weg nach Hause erstmal schööööön in irgend nen Busch "gereiert" und nun Übelkeit, solche Sonntage liebe ich ja ganz besonders ... ._.


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Yey. Gestern/Heute Morgen auf dem Weg nach Hause erstmal schööööön in irgend nen Busch "gereiert" und nun Übelkeit, solche Sonntage liebe ich ja ganz besonders ... ._.



Säufer kriegen von mir kein Mitleid. ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (25. März 2012)

Weichei 
Ich geh mich gleich mitn paar Bier in' Park chillen. Also.. wenn mein Besuch mal rankommen würde.


----------



## Konov (25. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Säufer kriegen von mir kein Mitleid. ^^



Dem schließe ich mich kommentarlos an


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2012)

Eben zum ersten Mal The Big Lebowski geguckt, wat ein geiler Film


----------



## Zonalar (25. März 2012)

Um 17.00 Uhr aus den Federn!  
Jetzt wird mein Zimmer Aufgeräumt! Sammeln sich schon Pilze an hier in meinen ganz persöhnlichen Treibhäusern (leere Pesto-gläser)


----------



## Highgrunt (25. März 2012)

Wenn ich um 17 Uhr aufstehen würde, würde ich wahnsinnig werden wegen so viel nicht genutzter Zeit.

Ich darf ja jetzt in den Ferien auch noch für Abitur lernen.


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Um 17.00 Uhr aus den Federn!
> Jetzt wird mein Zimmer Aufgeräumt! Sammeln sich schon Pilze an hier in meinen ganz persöhnlichen Treibhäusern (leere Pesto-gläser)



sowas geht bei mir gar nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird mein Zimmer Aufgeräumt! Sammeln sich schon Pilze an hier in meinen ganz persöhnlichen Treibhäusern (leere Pesto-gläser)



Das erinnert mich an die Pilzkulturen aus Mathebüchern. Die haben nach 3 Tagen immer die ganze Welt erobert!


----------



## Dropz (25. März 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an die Pilzkulturen aus Mathebüchern. Die haben nach 3 Tagen immer die ganze Welt erobert!



ich hab pilzkulturen in grundgesetz


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

Blockade ...


----------



## Legendary (25. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Blockade ...



Sollte in dem Alter noch nicht passieren.


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

Eher was mentales...


----------



## Legendary (25. März 2012)

Dann mach dich frei, bist doch sonst nicht son Emo. Lenk dich ab, treib Sport, beim joggen kann ich am besten abschalten.


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

Es geht aber um eine bestimme "Aktivität" & auch nur da tritt diese mentale Blockade seit Freitag Abend auf ._.


----------



## Konov (25. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Es geht aber um eine bestimme "Aktivität" & auch nur da tritt diese mentale Blockade seit Freitag Abend auf ._.



Beim Lernen?


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Beim Lernen?



Nein


----------



## Ceiwyn (25. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein



Pr0n?


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Pr0n?



...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Beim Lernen?





Ich musste schmunzeln :3 . 

Ceiwyn war schon nahe dran glaube ich 

Edit: Sorry bin 2 Minuten drüber :/


----------



## Konov (25. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Pr0n?






Olliruh schrieb:


> ...



Ich dachte es ging um "mentale Aktivität"...

In deinem Alter keinen hoch zu bekommen kann nur an der falschen Freundin liegen!


----------



## Ellesmere (26. März 2012)

Morgen! Danke, hab tatsächlich den 1. Lachflash des Tages dank eurer Unterhaltung 

Mir wäre auch nur das von Konov eingefallen, aber so ist mir fast der Kaffee durch die Nase gekommen


----------



## H2OTest (26. März 2012)

assi tv am morgen!!!!!! yay hallo jungs und mädels


----------



## Davatar (26. März 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Bin totmüde und hab überall Muskelkater...Snowboard-Wochenende war fantastisch   

Edit:





Konov schrieb:


> In deinem Alter keinen hoch zu bekommen kann nur an der falschen Freundin liegen!


Das kann jedem Mann in jedem Alter passieren, sogar pubertierenden 16-jährigen. Wenn man entsprechend gestresst ist, kanns gut sein, dass da was nicht klappt. Gibt im Netz jede Menge Artikel über sowas. Aber da hilfts dann letzendlich, entweder die Probleme zu bekämpfen, die man hat oder sich einfach mal ne Auszeit zu gönnen und ein paar Tage lang was zu tun, das komplett ablenkt.


----------



## Kamsi (26. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich dachte es ging um "mentale Aktivität"...
> 
> In deinem Alter keinen hoch zu bekommen kann nur an der falschen Freundin liegen!



würde ich nicht sagen - er brauch nur ein traumatisches erlebnis zu haben und schon tote hose - oder nebenwirkung von einem medikament - oder in der schublade eingeklemmt - oder der toiletten deckel fiel runter als er gepinkelt hat und ihm aufs fortpflanzungsorgan.


----------



## Tilbie (26. März 2012)

Moin @ all!


----------



## Konov (26. März 2012)

Morgen zusammen. 

Mein Halbwissen zum Thema "keinen hoch kriegen" müsster nicht zu ernst nehmen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. März 2012)

Verdammt, ich hab eben irgendeine Taste gedrückt und jetzt zieht sich Firefox immer auseinander, wenn ich die Maus nicht bewege, sodass Taskleiste und Eingabefeld nicht mehr zu sehen sind. Wie kriege ich den Schrott wieder weg?


----------



## Kamsi (26. März 2012)

f11


----------



## Ceiwyn (26. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> f11



Hm, das war ja leicht.


----------



## Davatar (26. März 2012)

Das nennt sich Vollbildmodus


----------



## Dropz (26. März 2012)

moin


----------



## Kamsi (26. März 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Hm, das war ja leicht.



sollte deine f11 taste nicht funktionieren ist der Menüpunkt meist unter Ansicht zu finden und nennt sich Vollbild.

manche websiten sind auch so programmiert das sie automatisch ins vollbildmodus gehen.


----------



## Olliruh (26. März 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Kamsi (26. März 2012)

neuer credit song bei me3 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=99kS02nPoEM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. März 2012)

Haha Kamsi ich musste lachen... 

Du treibst es mit dem ME3-gehate aber ganz schön auf die Spitze...


----------



## Olliruh (26. März 2012)

schneller pizza, SCHNELLER !


----------



## Kamsi (26. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Haha Kamsi ich musste lachen...
> 
> Du treibst es mit dem ME3-gehate aber ganz schön auf die Spitze...



ich beobachte nur das internet ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (26. März 2012)

Beim Refrain bekam ich nen Lachflash XD


----------



## Olliruh (26. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Pi7gwX7rjOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (27. März 2012)

Moin


----------



## Tilbie (27. März 2012)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

In der Pause von den Abiturienten zum Bierkonsum gezwungen zu werden ist unerhört und nicht tollerierbar


----------



## Kamsi (27. März 2012)

heute hat tarantino geburtstag - ohne ihn hätte wir niemals so genial filme wie

Reservoir Dogs
Pulp Fiction
Kill Bill
Ingloroius Basterds


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

War jmd von euch schon mal auf Feuerland bzw weiß ob es dort angenehm ist zuleben ? :O
Ja den Wikipediabericht hab ich auch schon gelesen...


----------



## Kamsi (27. März 2012)

ist grönland nicht bissel kalt ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> heute hat tarantino geburtstag - ohne ihn hätte wir niemals so genial filme wie
> 
> Reservoir Dogs
> Pulp Fiction
> ...



4 meiner absoluten Lieblingsfilme.


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ist grönland nicht bissel kalt ?



Temperaturen sind mir egal  
Ich kann bei jeder Temperatur leben ,aber Feuerland ist doch komplett im Süden und hat glaub ich ne Jahres Durchschnittstemperatur von 7°C oder so


----------



## Highgrunt (27. März 2012)

Jap ist die südlichste Spitze von Südamerika.
Da kannst du sogar Pinguine beobachten, falls sie dich nicht gerade mit Fisch, ihrer nächsten Mahlzeit verwechseln.


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Hört sich cool an. Ich hab schon überlegt nach Sibirien auszuwandern aber ich hab keine Lust russisch zu lernen.


----------



## Legendary (27. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> aber ich hab keine Lust russisch zu lernen.



Komm nach Altötting, hier sind so viele Asylantenheime und Russenviertel in einer 10.000 Einwohnerstadt, das kommt hier von ganz alleine.


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Komm nach Altötting, hier sind so viele Asylantenheime und Russenviertel in einer 10.000 Einwohnerstadt, das kommt hier von ganz alleine.



...ich wohne in Hagen...und ich bin auf einer Schule mit einem Ausländeranteil von 52% der höchste Anteil in ganz NRW (zumind bei den Gymnasien) 

so what ? 
außerdem will ich nach sibirien ziehen weil ich menschen hasse !


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2012)

huhu


----------



## Legendary (27. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ...ich wohne in Hagen...und ich bin auf einer Schule mit einem Ausländeranteil von 52% der höchste Anteil in ganz NRW (zumind bei den Gymnasien)



Autsch, ich hab gedacht uns gehts hier schlimm. Oo


----------



## Edou (27. März 2012)

Dann geht es dir ja noch gut. Wir sind in meiner Klasse zu 3rd als "Deutschstämmige" und der rest sind Ausländer [11 Schüler insgesammt]. Wir wurden damals (als wir noch 18 waren) [auch da waren "wir" in der "Unterzahl"] mit den Worten "Wir hassen Deutsche" begrüßt. :> - Genial, oder? Und der Ausländer anteil an meiner Schule hier dürfte gut mehr als "nur" 52% betragen.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. März 2012)

Wenn du eh nicht vor hast mit jemandem zu reden brauchst du auch die Sprache nicht zu lernen 
Aber ich vermute es gibt angenehmere einsame Plätzchen als Sibirien. Feuerland finde ich persönlich sehr interessant - aber wie Sibirien sehr weit ab vom Schuss.


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Eine Insel wo die größte Stadt eine Einwohnerzahl von knapp 50.000 hat kann nicht schlecht sein 
Sibirien hätte ich ,wenn dann gerne ein schönes Plätzchen irgendwo im Oberlauf der Lena


----------



## Kamsi (27. März 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Dann geht es dir ja noch gut. Wir sind in meiner Klasse zu 3rd als "Deutschstämmige" und der rest sind Ausländer [11 Schüler insgesammt]. Wir wurden damals (als wir noch 18 waren) [auch da waren "wir" in der "Unterzahl"] mit den Worten "Wir hassen Deutsche" begrüßt. :> - Genial, oder? Und der Ausländer anteil an meiner Schule hier dürfte gut mehr als "nur" 52% betragen.



Die berühmt berüchtigte Neukölner Schule aus den nachrichten ?


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Die berühmt berüchtigte Neukölner Schule aus den nachrichten ?



Mh 
Also ich persönlich hab kein Problem mit den "ausländern" aus unserer Stufe ,sind alle mehr als sympatisch und wirklich nett.
Was man von den ausländern aus den Stufen unter mir leider nicht behaupten kann


----------



## Kamsi (27. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> sind alle mehr als sympatisch und wirklich nett.



Sind immer nett und höflich und fragen dich "Hast du ein Problem?"

^^


----------



## Edou (27. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Die berühmt berüchtigte Neukölner Schule aus den nachrichten ?


Ehrlich gesagt, nein. Ist eine Fachhochschule für den Realschulabschluss. - Leider weiß ich nicht, warum die immernoch bei uns im Unterricht sind. Die schreiben nur 5er und 6er, wollen aber, dank Vater Staat, also Kindergeld und so, noch das restliche halbe Jahr absitzen und ziehen uns Schüler die Lernen wollen runter. :> Leider sind die Jungs darunter wirklich unerträglich und dämlich. :< Die Lehrer gehen leider auch nichtmehr wirklich dagegen vor. :>


Olliruh schrieb:


> Mh
> Also ich persönlich hab kein Problem mit den "ausländern" aus unserer Stufe ,sind alle mehr als sympatisch und wirklich nett.
> Was man von den ausländern aus den Stufen unter mir leider nicht behaupten kann



Bei uns sind davon ca. 90%, wenn nicht sogar mehr, einfach nur Asozial.


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Sind immer nett und höflich und fragen dich "Hast du ein Problem?"
> 
> ^^



Nein sind ganz normale Kollegen von mir ,kein Problem mit denen. Natürlich gibt es 2-3 ausnahmen aber who cares 
Kenn genug Jungs die schlimmes verhindern


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hört sich cool an. Ich hab schon überlegt nach Sibirien auszuwandern aber ich hab keine Lust russisch zu lernen.



Wenn ich genug Geld habe, bau ich mir ne "Jagdhüttenvilla" im Ural. Kannste ja mitkommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Olli willst nicht mehr in Sibirien (besoffen?) Panzer fahren ? Oder geht das auch in den Feuerlanden ? (Die gibt es doch auch in WoW wa ?)


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn ich genug Geld habe, bau ich mir ne "Jagdhüttenvilla" im Ural. Kannste ja mitkommen



Ich kauf mir erst nen Panzer & dann komm ich dich mal besuchen


----------



## Legendary (27. März 2012)

Immer wenn ich Feuerlande hör muss ich an WoW denken...hach jetzt spiel ich schon 8 Monate nicht mehr. :O


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir erst nen Panzer & dann komm ich dich mal besuchen



Mit dem Panzer? :<


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mit dem Panzer? :<



Ja du fährst und ich sitz oben im ausguck mit ner panzerfahrermütze & trink vodka und dann tauschen wir die positionen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Kommst du mit dem Panzer über die Berge ?


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja du fährst und ich sitz oben im ausguck mit ner panzerfahrermütze & trink vodka und dann tauschen wir die positionen



Ouwh yeaaah 

@Sh1k4ri 

Wir machens wie das A-Team. Panzer mit Fallschirmen aus dem Flieger werfen. :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> @Sh1k4ri
> 
> Wir machens wie das A-Team. Panzer mit Fallschirmen aus dem Flieger werfen. :3



Das ist mir auch kurz danach in den Sinn gekommen


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2012)

Ach was, Panzerkatapult is geiler


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ouwh yeaaah
> 
> @Sh1k4ri
> 
> Wir machens wie das A-Team. Panzer mit Fallschirmen aus dem Flieger werfen. :3



In Deutschland ist sowas verboten aber who cares about Sibiria ?


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> In Deutschland ist sowas verboten aber who cares about Sibiria ?



Der Ural ist noch vor Sibirien (glaube ich zumindest) :3

Wir könnten ja auch eine Armee aufstellen und Deutschland erobern...

Dann werden Panzerstrassen gebaut :3


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Du im Ural & ich an der Lena ,so haben wir Russland im festen Würgegriff D


----------



## Kamsi (27. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWmodfrQpCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Seit ausbilder schmidt ist panzer fahren verboten bei uns


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Du im Ural & ich an der Lena ,so haben wir Russland im festen Würgegriff D



wait... wat the ?


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Made my week


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DTbdDaP_jgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So das ist unser Plan


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Geht klar ,wir sind aber die Russen oder ?


----------



## Soladra (27. März 2012)

Die Russen kommen!


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

u mad brah ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2012)

Ach die Russen... um Olli und Reflox würde ich mir viel mehr Sorgen machen D:


----------



## Olliruh (27. März 2012)

Vorher ne Ausbildung bei den Hundertschaften ,dann läuft das


----------



## Reflox (27. März 2012)

Bin ich der einzige der meinen Beitrag nicht mehr sehen kann?

....What is this place?

Naja^^

@Sh1k4ri

Denkt dran, kein russisch! >;D

Edit: Sorry für das Posten über dem Limit, meine Uhr war nicht richtig gestellt. :3


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2012)

Aufstehn leuts, oder ich machn Bedflip-runde, bis ihr aus den Federn seid <~<

Morgen btw.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. März 2012)

Huch, dann mal schnell aus den Federn...Wobei, hat noch irgendwer ein Federbett? ich als Allergiker müsste eigentlich sagen: "Dann mal raus aus der Synthetik^^"

Ähm - guten Morgen!


----------



## H2OTest (28. März 2012)

Freitag erste OP -.-


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. März 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Freitag erste OP -.-



Freu dich, ich hab schon 8 oder so.


----------



## Davatar (28. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ...ich wohne in Hagen...und ich bin auf einer Schule mit einem Ausländeranteil von 52% der höchste Anteil in ganz NRW (zumind bei den Gymnasien)
> 
> so what ?
> außerdem will ich nach sibirien ziehen weil ich menschen hasse !


Zieh doch nach Alaska und werd Holzfäller oder Jäger oder sowas, da hast Du dann Deine Ruhe. Ich versteh zwar nicht, warum man "Menschen hasst", aber ich versteh warum man gerne seine Ruhe hat. Und Englisch ist nicht so schwer.




Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja du fährst und ich sitz oben im ausguck mit ner panzerfahrermütze & trink vodka und dann tauschen wir die positionen


Ahja, ein kleiner Lebenstraum von mir war schon immer, mal in Moskau in ner Kneipe zu sitzen, mit ner Ushanka auf dem Kopf und mich von nem Russen mit Vodka unter den Tisch saufen zu lassen. Eines Tages werd ich das durchziehn, eines Tages! Vielleicht kannst Du mich dann mit dem Panzer abholen? 


Edit: Für die Leute, die nicht wissen, was ne Ushanka ist...sowas hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wobei ich mir eine ohne Kommunisten-Zeichen zulegen würd. Kommunisten o_O ...igitt... *schüttel*


----------



## Konov (28. März 2012)

Morgen!



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Autsch, ich hab gedacht uns gehts hier schlimm. Oo



Die Frage ist, warum ist es "schlimm", wenn eine Schule einen hohen Ausländeranteil hat?
Ist es schlimm, weil "man" die Ausländer nicht mag?
Oder weil sie schlecht integriert sind und Deutsche sich daher eher belästigt als bereichert fühlen?


----------



## Tilbie (28. März 2012)

Moin!

Oh, es geht um Ausländer? Da bin ich mal lieber still, endet immer in nem Flame-War...


----------



## Kamsi (28. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil die Ausländer die nicht ausländer belästigen,bedrohen,beklauen,verhauen


----------



## Konov (28. März 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Weil die Ausländer die nicht ausländer belästigen,bedrohen,beklauen,verhauen



Anders ausgedrückt, also so wie ich geschrieben hab: Weil sie schlecht integriert sind.


----------



## Kamsi (28. März 2012)

weil es zuviele wurden von einer sorte in einer schule in einem bezirk/stadt vieleicht ? weil die eltern sich nicht drum kümmern ?

als ich damals 93 in der 7ten klasse war hatten wir 3 bis 5 gemischte ausländer (türken,asiaten,polen,kroaten) und bis auf deutsch wo die wie paar andere deutsche ne 4 hatten waren die nicht schlech im untericht und in den pausen haben wir gemeinsam fussball gespielt.

damals gabs auch keine besonderen integrationsprogramme.

aber irgendwann gabs wohl extreme zuwanderung oder neues sozialgeld oder ka und manche bezirke/strassen in bezirken waren plötzlich voller abendländer.

okay es gibt auch positive ausländer beispiele oder hatte ausländer arbeitskollegen die neben der arbeit abends ihre schule nachgeholt haben weil damals null bock aber das gibts ja bei aus und inländern 

nur habe in den letzten jahren mitbekommen das manche bevölkerungsgruppen sich mehr anstrengten und intergrierten als andere so habe ich viele positive erlebnisse mit polen/russen gehabt.


----------



## Konov (28. März 2012)

Ja, ich schätze es liegt daran, dass die Migranten immer mehr werden und die Integrationsarbeit generell nicht wirklich ausgebaut wird.
Man glaubt fälschlicherweise, jemand kommt hier her und alles regelt sich von allein.

Aber besonders bei so unterschiedlichen Kulturen wie der unseren und der arabischen z.B. (Iraker, Iraner, Türken etc.) , kann kein Mensch erwarten, dass es von selbst funktioniert.
Kein Wunder, dass sich mit der Zeit Ghettos von sich selbst überlassenen Migranten gebildet haben, wo die Integration gen 0 tendiert. Eher Marke "Inception", nämlich eine Gesellschaft in der Gesellschaft.

Naja komplexes Thema... ^^


----------



## Kamsi (28. März 2012)

also einfach grenzen zu und mehr förderung der hier lebenden


----------



## Olliruh (28. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Kommentar war wertfrei,denk ich mal. 
Ich hab kein Problem mit sovielen "Ausländern".


----------



## Reflox (28. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wobei ich mir eine ohne Kommunisten-Zeichen zulegen würd. Kommunisten o_O ...igitt... *schüttel*



Darf ich fragen was "igitt" sein soll?


----------



## Dominau (29. März 2012)

Muskelkarter aus der Hölle :<
Und ich muss arbeiten. Was eine Qual


----------



## Davatar (29. März 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was "igitt" sein soll?


Du kennst igitt nicht? Woher kommst denn Du, Junge? 

Igitt bedeutet soviel wie "bäh" "urks" "würg" "bläh" "umf" oder auch "Pfui Spinne".
Igitt ist ein Ausdruck des Ekels, Ausdruck der Abneigung, Ausdruck persönlich empfundener Widerlichkeit.

Nie Lustige Taschenbücher gelesen als Kind? Solltest Du echt mal tun, da hast Du offenbar ne grosse Wissenslücke


----------



## Konov (29. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du kennst igitt nicht? Woher kommst denn Du, Junge?
> 
> Igitt bedeutet soviel wie "bäh" "urks" "würg" "bläh" "umf" oder auch "Pfui Spinne".
> Igitt ist ein Ausdruck des Ekels, Ausdruck der Abneigung, Ausdruck persönlich empfundener Widerlichkeit.
> ...



Glaub ihn hat es mehr gestört, in welchem Kontext du es verwendet hast ^^
"Kommunisten igitt" ist eine etwas... sagen wir merkwürdige Formulierung, wobei sich aber jeder denken kann was gemeint ist.

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Davatar (29. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Glaub ihn hat es mehr gestört, in welchem Kontext du es verwendet hast ^^
> "Kommunisten igitt" ist eine etwas... sagen wir merkwürdige Formulierung, wobei sich aber jeder denken kann was gemeint ist.


Ahsooooo

Ok Reflox, wenns ich Dir sagen soll, warum ich keine Kommunisten mag. Ganz einfach: Schau Dir die Geschichte an, dann weisst Dus  Purer Kommunismus funktioniert aus dem simplen Grund nicht, weil wir als Menschen nunmal durch Konkurrenz angespornt werden. Ohne Konkurrenz kein Ansporn, ohne Ansporn keine Entwicklung, ohne Entwicklung Stillstand und Stillstand ist nunmal nichts Gutes. Drum mag ich auch keine Kommunisten, weil sie sich im Endeffekt für Stillstand einsetzen.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen :>


----------



## Kamsi (29. März 2012)

extra3 war mal wieder gut gestern besonders die FDP Hymne ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gp8gJkSbCao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (29. März 2012)

Muss jetzt anfangen zu lernen *ZWINGEN MUSS* ahhh


----------



## Dropz (29. März 2012)

hiho


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Muss jetzt anfangen zu lernen *ZWINGEN MUSS* ahhh


Hehe für mich ist das Lernen erstmal vorbei 
Welche Fächer hast du denn als Prüfungsfächer?


----------



## Konov (29. März 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hehe für mich ist das Lernen erstmal vorbei
> Welche Fächer hast du denn als Prüfungsfächer?



Englisch, Deutsch und Geschichte LK, (P1, 2 und 3) Bio als P4. Mündlich (P5) hab ich Politik. Damit fang ich als allerletztes an.

Am schlimmsten ist Bio weils soviel Zeug ist was alles potentiell drankommen könnte und daher muss man auch alles lernen, vorallem viel auswendig lernen.
P1 bis 3 ist mehr kompetenzen anwenden können... Texte richtig bearbeiten usw.


----------



## Tilbie (29. März 2012)

WHHHUUUUAAAA,
Is ja schon halb 3!

Morgen Büffed.
@Konov: Viel Spaß beim lernen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2012)

Tach 

Ich darf gleich zum Zahnarzt..


----------



## Konov (29. März 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> WHHHUUUUAAAA,
> Is ja schon halb 3!
> 
> Morgen Büffed.
> @Konov: Viel Spaß beim lernen



Danke!

Und Shiki viel Spass beim Zahnarzt


----------



## Olliruh (29. März 2012)

Kinderhände machen schöne Schuhe. Meine neuen Sneakers ? leider geil.


----------



## Davatar (29. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kinderhände machen schöne Schuhe. Meine neuen Snickers ? leider geil.


Snickers = Schokoriegel, Sneakers = Schuhe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kinderhände machen schöne Schuhe. Meine neuen Sneakers ? leider geil.



Hang him!!!!!!11111111


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ahsooooo
> 
> Ok Reflox, wenns ich Dir sagen soll, warum ich keine Kommunisten mag. Ganz einfach: Schau Dir die Geschichte an, dann weisst Dus  Purer Kommunismus funktioniert aus dem simplen Grund nicht, weil wir als Menschen nunmal durch Konkurrenz angespornt werden. Ohne Konkurrenz kein Ansporn, ohne Ansporn keine Entwicklung, ohne Entwicklung Stillstand und Stillstand ist nunmal nichts Gutes. Drum mag ich auch keine Kommunisten, weil sie sich im Endeffekt für Stillstand einsetzen.



Ich glaube, du kennst wohl nur den russischen Kommunismus. Schonmal was von Jugoslawien gehört? Dort hat er ganz gut funktioniert, bis der Nachkommer alles in die Scheisse geritten hat.


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2012)

good mornin again :]


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NB3DJqgFr04

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*kaffeeschlürf*


----------



## Konov (30. März 2012)

Na mit Sonnenschein ist ja nix mehr... 8 Grad und Regen.
Trotzdem guten Morgen! 

Oh schon halb 1. Jaja, Ferien


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

Morgen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xo74Dn7W_pA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (30. März 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Na mit Sonnenschein ist ja nix mehr... 8 Grad und Regen.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mqYsTZu1wUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1yW-2n54SbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2012)

Was solln das jetzt Olli 

Um nochmal auf das Thema Beziehung/Single zu sprechen zu kommen (siehe "Was regt euch so richtig auf"-Fred):

Single sein hat auf jedenfall Vorteile gegenüber eine Beziehung.
Ich hab aber schon häufiger von Leuten gehört, dass eine glückliche Beziehung das X-mal wieder wettmacht - was ich im Gegenzug nur sehr selten gehört habe, war, dass Singlesein generell immer besser ist als jede Beziehung.

Insofern schätze ich, dass eine glückliche Beziehung immer besser sein wird als das Single-Dasein.
Meine Beziehungen waren bisher alle langfristig nicht von Erfolg gekrönt, weshalb ich da so ein Zwiegespaltenes Verhältnis habe. ^^

Kurz @potpotom
Kein Grund zur Sorge, die Richtige kommt bestimmt. 
Immerhin bist du um eine Erfahrung reicher, nämlich dass die letzte nicht die richtige war.


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

@potpotom 
Denk dir einfach nur 'doesn't matter had sex' & denk einfach nicht weiter drüber nach. Schließ einfach das Thema mit diesen Worten ab ,so hast du immerhin eine mehr oder weniger postitive Sache auf die du zurück gucken kannst.
Klingt zwar böse ,aber ist wirklich das beste.


______________
Bin ab dem 1. April 2010 single (also mehr oder weniger) und ich muss sagen das ich nichts vermisse. 
Ich habe meine Freiheiten & kann machen was ich will,ohne ein schlechtes gewissen zu haben. 
Das einzige was ich ein bisschen bedauer das man keine feste Bindung zu einem Partner hat.
Manchmal fühlt man sich deswegen schon doof ,aber ich meine das lässt sich gut überleben.
Gibt ja genug Mädels da draußen


----------



## Potpotom (30. März 2012)

Oh, hier her hatte ich mich noch nicht verirrt. Danke euch.

Also ganz im Ernst... es ist weniger die Tatsache das es vorbei ist die mich trifft, eher die Tatsache dass das wegen einem anderen Kerl ist. Und dann denkt sie auch noch an den Typen während ihr wisst schon und knallt mir am Höhepunkt den Namen an den Kopf. Viel schneller kann man nicht runterkommen glaube ich.

Das schlimme ist eigentlich, ich wollte zu Beginn ja nichtmal eine Beziehung mit ihr sondern lediglich Spass. Dann drängt sie sich quasi in mein Leben weil ich die ach so große Liebe bin und dann betrügt sie mich? Wtf? Da lässt man sich auf etwas ein und steht am Ende, an dem die "Liebe" gewachsen ist, verlassen da - manchmal ist das Leben schon scheisse.


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

Frauen ,u can't explain dat. 

Ich hab schon soviel dreck mit Frauen durch lebt,mich wundert garnichts mehr...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. März 2012)

Mien Jung, du bist 17, jetzt geht es erst richtig los


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mNrXMOSkBas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


hier was zur Aufmunterung für dich Potpotom. Hoffe es gefällt dir.


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mien Jung, du bist 17, jetzt geht es erst richtig los



Ich bin 17 ,muss mich aber mit den Problemen von 21 Jährigen Klassenkameradinen rumschlagen. 
Und ob dich jmd mit 15 oder mit 45 betrügt ist das doch in etwas das selbe.


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich bin 17 ,muss mich aber mit den Problemen von 21 Jährigen Klassenkameradinen rumschlagen.
> Und ob dich jmd mit 15 oder mit 45 betrügt ist das doch in etwas das selbe.


Nein das Level an Drama und fiskaler Tortur steigt exponentiell mit dem Lebensalter...


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

Naja mir sind solche Probleme eigentlich relativ egal,weil ich es spätestens am nächsten Morgen eh wieder vergessen habe.


----------



## Deathstyle (30. März 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist eigentlich, ich wollte zu Beginn ja nichtmal eine Beziehung mit ihr sondern lediglich Spass. Dann drängt sie sich quasi in mein Leben weil ich die ach so große Liebe bin und dann betrügt sie mich? Wtf? Da lässt man sich auf etwas ein und steht am Ende, an dem die "Liebe" gewachsen ist, verlassen da - manchmal ist das Leben schon scheisse.



Ich habe das auch schon erlebt, auch die gleiche Nummer - ich wollte nämlich garnichts ernstes und habe mich breitschlagen lassen. 
Ich muss auch sagen das Loyalität unter Mädchen viel schwieriger zu finden ist als unter Kerlen, auch wenn der Volksmund das anders behauptet. Jedenfalls sind das meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Oh, hier her hatte ich mich noch nicht verirrt. Danke euch.
> 
> Also ganz im Ernst... es ist weniger die Tatsache das es vorbei ist die mich trifft, eher die Tatsache dass das wegen einem anderen Kerl ist. Und dann denkt sie auch noch an den Typen während ihr wisst schon und knallt mir am Höhepunkt den Namen an den Kopf. Viel schneller kann man nicht runterkommen glaube ich.
> 
> Das schlimme ist eigentlich, ich wollte zu Beginn ja nichtmal eine Beziehung mit ihr sondern lediglich Spass. Dann drängt sie sich quasi in mein Leben weil ich die ach so große Liebe bin und dann betrügt sie mich? Wtf? Da lässt man sich auf etwas ein und steht am Ende, an dem die "Liebe" gewachsen ist, verlassen da - manchmal ist das Leben schon scheisse.




Solche "Beziehungen" kenne ich auch, meist kurzfristig entstanden und mit relativ gut aussehenden Frauen. 

Hinterher stellt sich heraus, dass man sich zofft und am nächsten Tag steckt ihre Zunge bereits im Hals eines anderen. Entweder sind solche Frauen bewusst so abgebrüht, dass sie solche "Beziehungen" so schnell und oft wie möglich haben wollen, oder sie sind psychisch nicht ganz auf der Höhe, oder Beziehungsunfähig wie man so schön sagt.
Meist hängt das mit dem Aussehen aber auch irgendwie zusammen. [THEORIE] Es kommt ja nicht von ungefähr, dass gutaussehende Personen, Männer wie Frauen, oft mit weniger guten Charakterzügen gesegnet sind...[/THEORIE]

Wobei man da natürlich vorsichtig sein muss: Es kann so sein, muss aber nicht. Müsste man mal statistische Untersuchungen drüber machen 

Aber genau das ist auch der Grund, warum ich mittlerweile bei der Optik eher Kompromisse eingehen kann, wenn ich weiß, dass die Frau wenigstens nicht ins "Schlampen-Register" fällt.




Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich muss auch sagen das Loyalität unter Mädchen viel schwieriger zu finden ist als unter Kerlen, auch wenn der Volksmund das anders behauptet. Jedenfalls sind das meine Erfahrungen.




 Die Erfahrung teile ich mit dir. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

Ich finds immer toll ,wenn Mädchen sich nicht melden. Ich liebe es einfach wenn ich mit einem Mädchen schreibe ,wir uns treffen wollen uns sie mir indirekt "absagt" indem sie nicht mehr antwortet. 
Ich meine für wie wichtige halten die sich ? Meistens sagen die dann noch dann ab wenn ich jemand anderes grad abgesagt habe. 

Für mich unverständlich.


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2012)

@ Potpotom 

Sei froh, daß Du noch wahrscheinlich weißt, warum die Beziehung zu Ende(?) ist,
wobei ich mich schon fragen würde, wie es dazu erst kam.
Ich weiß bis heute nicht, warum meine damalige (bis '91) mehrjährige Beziehung wie eine geplatzte Seifeblase aufhörte.
Vermutungen habe ich ja - Wissen nein (es gab keine Aussprache mehr, nicht mal ein Tschüssi).
Ich bin heute aber drüber hinweg, außer manchmal. ^


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

Man darf nicht dran denken. An den Erinnerungen geht man kaputt.


----------



## win3ermute (30. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Man darf nicht dran denken. An den Erinnerungen geht man kaputt.



Gerade mal 17 und tut so, als ob er die "große weite Welt der Beziehung" mit allen traumatisierenden Erfahrungen bereits hinter sich hätte...

Der absolut neurotisierende Zeitpunkt steht euch genauso bevor wie der möglicherweise absolute Olymp - der ganze "Quak-Quak-Scheiß" der Kinderstube ist dagegen tatsächlich "Kinderkacke". Unsichere kleine Mädels sind nix gegen jene "Bollwerke", gegen die ihr in Zukunft anlaufen dürft - ab 25 wird's langsam tatsächlich interessant (und psyche-schädigend); danach wird es "Amoklauf".

Und alles das ist es mehr als wert, wenn man wählerisch bleibt (damit meine ich nicht das alleinige optische Erscheinungsbild. Zwar habe ich noch nie eine Frau angesprochen, weil mir ihr Charakter so gut gefiel - aber das "Gesamtpaket" inklusive Ausstrahlung muß stimmen; und davon haben die jungen Weiber eben noch überhaupt gar nix, wie eben auch keinerlei ausgebildete Persönlichkeit).

Da mag kaputtgehen, wie es mag, dennoch ist es immer wieder wert, daß man sich Tag für Tag bemüht. Sei's für einen kurzen Zeitraum; sei's für länger (vom Gedanken an "ewig" sollte man sich schnellstens verabschieden: Jeder ändert sich Tag für Tag; irgendwann passt's eventuell einfach nicht mehr). 

Ich glaub, ich habe schon mehr "Beziehungsjahre" auf dem Buckel als so mancher Schreiberling an Lebensjahren. Und trotz aller "Beziehungsscheisse mit Allem" sind das die besten und schlechtesten Zeiten, die ich je erlebt habe und nicht mal im Ansatz missen möchte.


----------



## Potpotom (30. März 2012)

Dem schliesse ich mich an.

Habe ja schon eine Scheidung hinter mir, als es noch zwischen uns passte war es die bis hierhin schönste Zeit meines Lebens. Die möchte ich wirklich nicht missen denn es sind mehr schöne als schlechte Erinnerungen.

Aber gut, das sehe ich eventuell auch nur so weil ich grad in die sprichwörtliche  Toilette gegriffen hab. 
:/


----------



## win3ermute (30. März 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Aber gut, das sehe ich eventuell auch nur so weil ich grad in die sprichwörtliche  Toilette gegriffen hab.
> :/



Passiert doch immer wieder mal. Bei den "Scheisshäusern" ist es meiner Erfahrung nach wichtig, schnell genug die Notbremse zu ziehen und diese "Beziehung" nicht noch zu verschleppen (gut, aufgrund meiner absoluten Ehrlichkeit ergibt sich das mittlerweile bei mir gar nicht mehr).

Die nächste Frau kommt unerwartet (manchmal in einem Zeitabschnitt, in dem man sie eigentlich gar nicht gebrauchen kann); ist interessant wie sonstwas und darüberhinaus jegliche Mühen wert; selbst, wenn man nicht mit ihr zusammenkommt. Das macht man schließlich alles nicht nur für sie, sondern auch für sich: Das Gefühl von weichen Knien; dieses langame "Herumtanzen"; diese Unsicherheit gepaart mit dem festen Willen, genau dieses Wesen für sich erobern zu wollen: 

Unbezahlbar!


----------



## iShock (30. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




määääh na klasse

ich hab die Kartoffel gezogen x_x


----------



## Potpotom (30. März 2012)

Ich hab ne E-Gitarre... immerhin. 

EDIT: Wenn ick nur die Farbe der Hose nehme n Laptop, auch nicht das schlechteste.


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2012)

Ein Blumenstrauß? Soll ich das den Zombies unter die Nase halten und hoffen, dass sie an Heuschnupfen leiden? O_o


----------



## win3ermute (30. März 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> [blah... watt?!]



Äh... watt?!


----------



## orkman (30. März 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ein Blumenstrauß? Soll ich das den Zombies unter die Nase halten und hoffen, dass sie an Heuschnupfen leiden? O_o



ich auch .... hoffe es sind rosen ...die haben wenigstens dornen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. März 2012)

Ich hab Nunchucks...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qsEZ2lpM0Yw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Come at me bros...


----------



## orkman (30. März 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hab Nunchucks...Come at me bros...



du machst sie sicher alle fertig ... der erste mensch der zombies zum totlachen kriegt... die lachen so heftig dass die koepfe platzen ...epic win ... obs wohl nen erfolg dafuer gibt ?


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

Laptop bitches


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Äh... watt?!


Lass mich deinen Kopf mit Ballastwissen füllen, auf das sich die Frage in Wohlgefallen auflöst.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/189629-der-guten-morgaehn-smalltalk-thread/page__view__findpost__p__3246128


----------



## win3ermute (30. März 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Lass mich deinen Kopf mit Ballastwissen füllen, auf das sich die Frage in Wohlgefallen auflöst.



Ist mir schon klar - nur wo zum Teufel seht ihr da einen "Blumenstrauß" als Endergebnis? Verwechselt ihr gar die Kettensäge damit? Da ist kein verdammter Blumenstrauß!


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

26 Pkt ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar - nur wo zum Teufel seht ihr da einen "Blumenstrauß" als Endergebnis? Verwechselt ihr gar die Kettensäge damit? Da ist kein verdammter Blumenstrauß!


Stimmt, die Nr 26 ist eindeutig eine in den Blumen versteckte Waffe, alles nur Tarnung, die ein wahrer Meister durchschaut!


----------



## Noxiel (30. März 2012)

Danke Olli. Gibts da eigentlich auch eine Brille? Damit win3ermute wenigstens die Zombies sieht, wenn sie vor ihm stehen und nach Gehirnen geifern.


----------



## win3ermute (30. März 2012)

Das Endergebnis ist doch die verdammte Zombie-Waffe, oder? Man zählt halt seine "Einzelwaffe" zusammen und am Ende kommt dann die "tatsächliche Waffe" heraus. Sonst machen die Grafiken am Ende keinen Sinn - und da ist kein Blumenstrauß, zumal der Blumenstrauß eh nur mit einer "Bad-Ass-Waffe" kombiniert wird...


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

Lecker Pistanzien


----------



## iShock (30. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das Endergebnis ist doch die verdammte Zombie-Waffe, oder? Man zählt halt seine "Einzelwaffe" zusammen und am Ende kommt dann die "tatsächliche Waffe" heraus. Sonst machen die Grafiken am Ende keinen Sinn - und da ist kein Blumenstrauß, zumal der Blumenstrauß eh nur mit einer "Bad-Ass-Waffe" kombiniert wird...



du kombinierst nix mit waffen du zählst die punkte für Geburtsjahr Tag und Monat zusammen + die Farbe deiner Kleidung die überwiegt
und die punkte die du dann hast bestimmen deine waffe


----------



## Konov (30. März 2012)

18 Punkte, cool ich hab das Sniper Gewehr


----------



## Olliruh (30. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> du kombinierst nix mit waffen du zählst die punkte für Geburtsjahr Tag und Monat zusammen + die Farbe deiner Kleidung die überwiegt
> und die punkte die du dann hast bestimmen deine waffe



this & wenn du dann nen Blumenstrauß bekommst hast du halt Pech gehabt...


----------



## win3ermute (30. März 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> du kombinierst nix mit waffen du zählst die punkte für Geburtsjahr Tag und Monat zusammen + die Farbe deiner Kleidung die überwiegt
> und die punkte die du dann hast bestimmen deine waffe



Ich denke offenbar zu komplex für solche "Rätsel". Aus Text und Erklärung geht das, was ihr da baut, tatsächlich nicht aus dem Bild hervor. Da steht übersetzt: "Alle Punkte zusammenzählen und am Ende geht die Waffe hervor."


----------



## win3ermute (30. März 2012)

Öhm... bin wohl tatsächlich voreingenommen für solche Rätsel. Ich habe in jeder Zeile ein "+" gesehen als Addition jeder Waffe zu einer anderen, _nicht_ das Gleichzeichen. Also jede Zeile einzeln ausgewertet.

Und ich hasse sowas wie Mathematik, sehe aber in jeder Zeile einen ähnlichen Aufbau! Eventuell wird meine Reaktion jetzt den Leuten klarer...

Edit: Und ich stelle fest, wie "programmier"-geschädigt ich bin. Zeile über Zeile ausgewertet und nicht etwa "logisch"....


----------



## Kamsi (30. März 2012)

eine gottverdammte kartoffel

naja pack ich sie in meine gattling ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2012)

Ich kann auch lediglich mit Kartoffeln werfen


----------



## win3ermute (31. März 2012)

*yawn*

Wußt ich's doch: Wer säuft, findet sich schöner: Klick mich

Besonders morgens um 5, wenn man mit den Haaren stockbesoffen im Klo hängt und etwas an seine Umwelt zurückgibt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. März 2012)

Einen wunderschönen (Achtung:Sarkasmus) guten Morgen euch allen 

Jetzt so ein schönes Kater-Frühstück (aber ohne Rollmops, urgh..)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=itvJybdcYbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dominau (31. März 2012)

HEYHEAHEYHEHEYAHYE! I SAY HEY!
WHATS GOING ON?!?!


----------



## Konov (31. März 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> HEYHEAHEYHEHEYAHYE! I SAY HEY!
> WHATS GOING ON?!?!



Immer noch betrunken? ^^

Morgön


----------



## Dominau (31. März 2012)

Na. Waren gestern ja nur 2 Bier.


----------



## Olliruh (31. März 2012)

Mein Zimmer stinkt mehr nach Alkohol als ich ,u can't explain dat.


----------



## Tilbie (31. März 2012)

Morgen!
Naher erst mal zu Kumpel, freu mich schon


----------



## Konov (31. März 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dBLZOlUfWQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Aufwach-Lied für heute


----------



## win3ermute (31. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein Zimmer stinkt mehr nach Alkohol als ich ,u can't explain dat.



Unter's Bett gekotzt?


----------



## Olliruh (31. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Unter's Bett gekotzt?



Nope.


----------



## win3ermute (31. März 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nope.



Sicher? Nachgeschaut?


----------



## Olliruh (31. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Sicher? Nachgeschaut?



Da mein Bett nur noch aus Matratze besteht ,seit dem es zusammen gebrochen ist, gibt es kein "unterm Bett" mehr.


----------



## win3ermute (31. März 2012)

Ah, ok. Im Schrank nachgeschaut ^^?


----------



## Olliruh (31. März 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Im Schrank nachgeschaut ^^?



Nein ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das ich nicht gekotzt habe,wäre dann auch mein erstes mal das ich vom Alkohol gekotzt hätte.
Bin in dieser Hinsicht ziemlich trinkfest.


----------



## Kamsi (31. März 2012)

es könnte sein das du den restalkohol aus den poren schwitzt oder deine kleidung noch so nach alk riecht 


http://www.gamestar.de/news/branche/2566374/electronic_arts.html


*Electronic Arts - Im Halbfinale bei »Worst Company in America 2012«*

EA wird dankt Mass Effect 3 den titel gewinnen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. März 2012)

Nicht wegen Origin ?


----------



## tonygt (31. März 2012)

Nicht wegen zig anderer Spiele die sie an die Wang gefahren haben und eine sehr seltsame Art und Weise haben wie sie mit ihren Kunden umgehen.


----------



## Konov (1. April 2012)

Morgön! 

Was macht ihr heute so?
Ich hab zu wenig Zeit seit ich soviel fürs Abi lernen muss. Jetzt erstmal 1-2 Stunden lernen, dann Pause, danach nochmal, dann ist der Tag schon wieder rum. 

Naja, kleine Belustigung zum Sonntag Morgen:

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/wtf-hangover.html

Mit Axt auf dem Moped an der Ampel ^^


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgön!
> 
> Was macht ihr heute so?
> Ich hab zu wenig Zeit seit ich soviel fürs Abi lernen muss. Jetzt erstmal 1-2 Stunden lernen, dann Pause, danach nochmal, dann ist der Tag schon wieder rum.
> ...



Verwandte empfangen und bedienen


----------



## iShock (1. April 2012)

faulenzen und mich vllt endlich für nen studiengang entscheiden x_x


----------



## Dropz (1. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> faulenzen und mich vllt endlich für nen studiengang entscheiden x_x



das steht mir auch noch alles bevor


----------



## Reflox (1. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N1CrZKjHORI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




omg! omg! omg! O_O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2012)

DAMN YOU REFLOOOOOOOOOOOOX!!1111111

So früh am Morgen..


----------



## Kamsi (1. April 2012)

hm, hätte eher auf ein rick roll erwartet - habe schon schlimmere schockfotos gesehen ^^

bzw für die leute die noch auf einen beta invite hoffen ^^

so sieht es derzeit samstag nacht kurz vor mitternacht aus ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=stzDeMRv6mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hoffe mal die machen noch einen server auf ^^


----------



## Konov (1. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> faulenzen und mich vllt endlich für nen studiengang entscheiden x_x



Was steht denn zur Auswahl?
Ich hab mich irgendwie auch noch nicht 1000%ig entschieden


----------



## iShock (1. April 2012)

so einiges wollte zwar anfangs was im Geistes + Sozialwissenschaftlichen Bereich,  aber manche Ingenieurswissenschaften würde mich auch schon reizen :-/

Ich glaub ich hatte so seit ich mein Abi hatte viele Studiengänge im Auge und immer hab ich mir am Ende dann sowas gedacht wie - "ach naja aber die Jobaussichten dafür sehen ja auch nich grad rosig aus" oder "ja gut das hat aber viel mit ... zu tun das ist ja nicht so deins"

und mittlerweile werd ich wahrscheinlich Werkstoffwissenschaft wählen - wenns nix wird kann man sich ja nochmal anders orientieren ^^


----------



## Konov (1. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> so einiges wollte zwar anfangs was im Geistes + Sozialwissenschaftlichen Bereich, aber manche Ingenieurswissenschaften würde mich auch schon reizen :-/
> 
> Ich glaub ich hatte so seit ich mein Abi hatte viele Studiengänge im Auge und immer hab ich mir am Ende dann sowas gedacht wie - "ach naja aber die Jobaussichten dafür sehen ja auch nich grad rosig aus" oder "ja gut das hat aber viel mit ... zu tun das ist ja nicht so deins"
> 
> und mittlerweile werd ich wahrscheinlich Werkstoffwissenschaft wählen - wenns nix wird kann man sich ja nochmal anders orientieren ^^



Ok, bei mir ist es mittlerweile so, dass ich nicht mehr darauf schaue, wie die Jobaussichten sind. Da ich sowieso den zweiten Bildungsweg hinter mir habe und damit kein normaler Abiturient bin, geht es mir auch primär darum, irgendwas zu machen, wo ich Spass dran hab und innere Erfüllung finde... also das Gefühl habe, dass es "das richtige" und etwas "sinnvolles" ist.
Bei einem technischen oder naturwissenschaftlichen Studium wäre das wohl bei mir nicht erfüllt, zumal da nicht meine Stärken liegen.
Es wird also auf jedenfall eher ein Geistes- oder Sozialwissenschaftliches Studium.


----------



## ZAM (1. April 2012)




----------



## Kamsi (1. April 2012)

Jobaussichten können sich während der 2 bis 3 jährigen ausbildung oder studium jederzeit ändern also bringt es nichts jetzt ein studium anzufangen wo jetzt gesucht wird nur um zu hoffen das später immer noch gesucht wird 

höchsten ne ausbildung wenn die firma einen auch übernimmt


----------



## Konov (1. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Jobaussichten können sich während der 2 bis 3 jährigen ausbildung oder studium jederzeit ändern also bringt es nichts jetzt ein studium anzufangen wo jetzt gesucht wird nur um zu hoffen das später immer noch gesucht wird
> 
> höchsten ne ausbildung wenn die firma einen auch übernimmt



Jobaussichten können sich ändern, aber man sollte nicht erwarten dass innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren große Änderungen eintreten. 
Vielleicht nach 10 Jahren - aber soweit kann kein Mensch seine Berufliche Zukunft vorausplanen, da gibt es zuviele unsichere Faktoren.

Ich schaue z.B. eher in die Zukunft und denke, dies und jenes könnte in der Zukunft noch mehr gefragt sein (da gibt es teilweise ja auch statistische Untersuchungen von der Agentur für Arbeit und irgendwelchen Bundesämtern) und richte mich ggf. danach.
Aber ich richte mich nicht danach, wo heute in der Zeitung steht, dass wir es unbedingt brauchen.


----------



## Ogil (1. April 2012)

So sehr aendern sich die Jobaussichten bei den meisten Berufen auch nicht. Aus "extrem gesucht" wird nicht ploetzlich "stellt niemand ein" und umgekehrt. Ausserdem schaut man ja nicht nur "wird da grad jemand gesucht" sondern auch "wie gross ist der Markt ueberhaupt?" - also werden da immer viele Leute gebraucht weil viele Firmen nunmal "so jemand" brauchen (z.B. verschiedene Ingenieure) oder beschraenken sich die Stellen auf ein paar wenige moegliche Arbeitgeber (z.B. diverse Geisteswissenschaftler die am Ende in irgend einer Uni/einem Institut unterkommen muessen). Letztere koennen freilich auch grad sehr gefragt sein, weil es zu wenige Bewerber gibt - aber das kann dann wirklich in ein paar Jahren ganz anders aussehen. Ich denke als Naturwissenschaftler/Ingenieur ist die Chance hoeher, dass man letztlich auch in seinem Beruf arbeitet.


----------



## Deathstyle (1. April 2012)

http://www.razerzone.com/snakeeyes

Bestelle ich mir jetzt!


----------



## Konov (1. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> So sehr aendern sich die Jobaussichten bei den meisten Berufen auch nicht. Aus "extrem gesucht" wird nicht ploetzlich "stellt niemand ein" und umgekehrt. Ausserdem schaut man ja nicht nur "wird da grad jemand gesucht" sondern auch "wie gross ist der Markt ueberhaupt?" - also werden da immer viele Leute gebraucht weil viele Firmen nunmal "so jemand" brauchen (z.B. verschiedene Ingenieure) oder beschraenken sich die Stellen auf ein paar wenige moegliche Arbeitgeber (z.B. diverse Geisteswissenschaftler die am Ende in irgend einer Uni/einem Institut unterkommen muessen). Letztere koennen freilich auch grad sehr gefragt sein, weil es zu wenige Bewerber gibt - aber das kann dann wirklich in ein paar Jahren ganz anders aussehen. Ich denke als Naturwissenschaftler/Ingenieur ist die Chance hoeher, dass man letztlich auch in seinem Beruf arbeitet.



Jo, das stimmt schon. Mir kam irgendwie so der typische Ausbildungsberuf in den Sinn, vom Bäcker bis zum Mechatroniker bzw. früher Mechaniker.
Heute werden die deutlich weniger gebraucht als noch vor ein paar Jahren. Dafür werden Altenpfleger händeringend gesucht - will aber keiner machen - wer will schon alten Leuten den Arsch abwischen. Muss man leider so drastisch formulieren.

Dass man mit technischen berufen in Deutschland generell seit Jahren die beste Karte hat, ist natürlich klar... Ingenieure, Maschinenbauer etc.
Nur bin ich der Überzeugung, dass für solche Berufe nicht jeder gemacht ist. Selbst Leute mit technischen Ambitionen brechen es ggf. ab, weils zu schwer ist. 

Also generell kann man sagen, dass alles ziemlich unausgewogen ist auf dem Arbeitsmarkt.
Und wenn davon die Rede ist, wie wenig Arbeitslose wir mittlerweile haben, kommt mir sowieso die Galle hoch, weils einfach net stimmt. Zeitarbeit und Minijobs zählen für mich nicht als Äquivalent zu einer unbefristeten Vollzeitstelle.
Geschönte Statistiken für Miss Piggy im Bundeskanzleramt....


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

Guten Abend 



Spoiler



April April


----------



## Kamsi (1. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Jobaussichten können sich ändern, aber man sollte nicht erwarten dass innerhalb von 2-3 Jahren große Änderungen eintreten.



das dachte damals auch dann stürzten 2 flugzeuge ins world trade center - oder schau atm die eurozone an griechenland braucht die xte aufstockung - änderungen können jederzeit kommen


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2012)

MoP gefällt mir bis jetzt irgendwie richtig gut ,also zumind was ich so an Beta Shows sehe.


----------



## Kamsi (1. April 2012)

jo panderia wirkt mehr komplett am stück 

es ist halt schon nen unterschied wenn man stück für stück sich an die zonen rantraut oder wie in cataclysm quer durch die weltgeschichte reisen muss


----------



## Davatar (2. April 2012)

Guten Morgööööön!

Diese Woche wird fantastisch, besonders weil am WE Ostern ist


----------



## Noxiel (2. April 2012)

Das muß mir die Woche erst einmal beweisen. Aber Donnerstag wieder nach Hause zu kommen, ist mir schon eine spontane Gefühlsbekundung wert.

.

.

.

.

Yay!


P.S.:
WTF? Iron Sky, noch nie gehört aber der Film muß "interessant" werden. Nazis haben sich auf der dunklen Seite des Mondes versteckt und wollen nun die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen. Aaaaaaaaha.


----------



## Potpotom (2. April 2012)

Öhm... wie kommt man in die privaten Unterhaltungen? Ich bin blind und finde kein Postfach oder dergleichen - bin sonst immer mit dem Link in der Email dahin, die ick aber nich mehr habe.


----------



## Kamsi (2. April 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> WTF? Iron Sky, noch nie gehört aber der Film muß "interessant" werden. Nazis haben sich auf der dunklen Seite des Mondes versteckt und wollen nun die Weltherrschaft an sich reißen. Aaaaaaaaha.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHs2nKI0dXk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Py_IndUbcxc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie kann man den nicht kennen


----------



## Davatar (2. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du kennst wohl nur den russischen Kommunismus. Schonmal was von Jugoslawien gehört? Dort hat er ganz gut funktioniert, bis der Nachkommer alles in die Scheisse geritten hat.


Ich kenne verschiedene Arten des Kommunismus, auch den in Jugoslawien und nein, der hat gar nicht gut funktioniert. Da wurden Leute auf Grund ihrer Abstammung, religiösen oder politischen Einstellung verfolgt, eingesperrt und hingerichtet.

Der einzige Kommunismus, der je halbwegs funktioniert hat ist der aktuell bestehende in China. Allerdings ist auch dieser nur eine kommunistisch veranlagte Form der Marktwirtschaft und hat mit dem eigentlichen Kommunismus wenig zu tun. Ausserdem ist auch dort sowas wie Meinungsfreiheit überhaupt nicht vorhanden.



Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich muss auch sagen das Loyalität unter Mädchen viel schwieriger zu finden ist als unter Kerlen, auch wenn der Volksmund das anders behauptet. Jedenfalls sind das meine Erfahrungen.


Hab ein paar Jahre nebst Studium im Gastro-Bereich gearbeitet und hatte somit recht viel mit allen möglichen Leuten zu tun und ich muss sagen, ich hab auch viel mehr Päärchen erlebt, in der SIE fremd gegangen ist und nicht ER. Aber letztendlich ists schei**e, egal obs nun der Mann oder die Frau war. Vor allem verstehe ich eh nicht, wie man fremd gehn kann. Wenn ich keinen Bock mehr auf meine Beziehung hab, dann schau ich entweder, dass ich das Problem unserer Beziehung behebe oder ich trenne mich von meiner Freundin. Wenn man single ist kann man von mir aus tun und lassen, was man will, aber der Sinn von ner Beziehung ist doch gerade der, dass man sich gegenseitig treu ist und sich auch vertrauen kann...


Meine Waffe gegen die Zombies wär übrigens ein Teddybär...da hoff ich mal, dass der mit Sprengstoff bestückt ist.


@Noxiel: Du kennst Iron Sky nicht? Shame on you


----------



## Doofkatze (2. April 2012)

Auffanggesellschaft für FDP gescheitert!


----------



## Konov (2. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Guten Morgööööön!
> 
> Diese Woche wird fantastisch, besonders weil am WE Ostern ist



Muss an Ostern mit Familie und Oma essen gehen. Mich nervts eher. 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

> Auffanggesellschaft für FDP gescheitert!



Dann muss schnell ein Rettungsschirm her!

(Andererseits ... wen interessiert eine Partei, die weniger Prozente als ein Alster hat und Richtung alkoholfreies driftet.)


----------



## Olliruh (2. April 2012)

Piratenpartei  
Für mich die einzig richtige Alternative & eigentlich auch mehr eine klatsche für die großen Parteien als eine Alternative.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. April 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Öhm... wie kommt man in die privaten Unterhaltungen? Ich bin blind und finde kein Postfach oder dergleichen - bin sonst immer mit dem Link in der Email dahin, die ick aber nich mehr habe.


Oben rechts ist ja dein Profil, wo Abmelden und Hilfe steht. 
Darüber auf deinem Namen klickst du drauf, als drittes erscheint "Nachrichtendienst", da draufklicken. Fertig :>


----------



## Davatar (2. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Muss an Ostern mit Familie und Oma essen gehen. Mich nervts eher.


Dann wehr Dich dagegen! Kauf viele rohe Eier, bewirf sich damit und behaupte, Du hättest gelesen, das sei ne alte Ostertradition aus Eurer Gegend


----------



## Merianna (2. April 2012)

fand mit oma essen gehen eigentlich immer gut für umme den Bauch voll schlagen der Rest ist öde kann ich schon verstehn aber was muss das muss


----------



## Konov (2. April 2012)

Tja das Essen dürfte auch das einzig gute sein daran. 

Mich stört vorallem dass es um 12 Uhr mittags ist, da komm ich kaum ausm bett am Ostersonntag.


----------



## Potpotom (2. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Oben rechts ist ja dein Profil, wo Abmelden und Hilfe steht.
> Darüber auf deinem Namen klickst du drauf, als drittes erscheint "Nachrichtendienst", da draufklicken. Fertig :>


Gott bin ich blind. Danke dir.


----------



## Olliruh (2. April 2012)

Alles gut bei euch ? 


Oh Gott ich treff mich heute mit meiner Ex-Freundin ._.


----------



## Merianna (2. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Oh Gott ich treff mich heute mit meiner Ex-Freundin ._.


mache ich regelmäßig, gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Olliruh (2. April 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> mache ich regelmäßig, gibt schlimmeres



Wir haben gestern vor einem Jahr schluss gemacht & nächstes Wochenende will sie bei mir schlafen.


----------



## Potpotom (2. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alles gut bei euch ?
> 
> 
> Oh Gott ich treff mich heute mit meiner Ex-Freundin ._.


Ja ist alles ok, zwar enttäuschend wie das alles gelaufen ist aber kann man nichts machen.

Treffe mich heut auch mit ihr, sie muss noch ein paar Dinge abholen - mag dann doch wieder Platz im Bad haben.


----------



## Merianna (2. April 2012)

bin mit meiner schon 2 Jahre auseinander haben davor aber auch 8Jahre zusammen gelebt, naja durch unsren Sohn und dadurch das wir uns immer noch meistens gut verstehn  sehen wir uns halt noch regelmäßig
eigentlich ja das beste was passieren kann das man sich mit der Ex noch versteht, wenn man nur Hass aufeinander hat macht es auch nicht glücklich
Ok bei einigen Vorfällen kann ich voll und ganz verstehn das man den anderen nicht mehr sehen möchte


----------



## Olliruh (2. April 2012)

Naja es heißt ja "nie wieder sex mit der ex" aber...


----------



## Kamsi (2. April 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Auffanggesellschaft für FDP gescheitert!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gp8gJkSbCao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und alle singen Goodbye FDP ^^


----------



## Konov (2. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern vor einem Jahr schluss gemacht & nächstes Wochenende will sie bei mir schlafen.



Und warum sagste nicht einfach nein?
Oder wie darf man das "Oh Gott" interpretieren? Freuste dich drauf? Oder gehts dir aufn Sack? Dann wäre Nein sagen wohl die einfachste Lösung. 

Wenn du dir selber nicht sicher bist ob du es gut oder schlecht findest, dann haste eigentlich das größte Problem.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und warum sagste nicht einfach nein?
> Oder wie darf man das "Oh Gott" interpretieren? Freuste dich drauf? Oder gehts dir aufn Sack? Dann wäre Nein sagen wohl die einfachste Lösung.
> 
> Wenn du dir selber nicht sicher bist ob du es gut oder schlecht findest, dann haste eigentlich das größte Problem.



Kopf sagt wahrscheinlich nein, alles andere Ja...  Mit der Ex ist wirklich niemals gut... aber naja.


----------



## Ol@f (2. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


So wenig ich mich in der letzten Zeit für die Taten der FDP begeistern konnte, so sehr finde ich es etwas bedauerlich, dass diese immerhin demokratische Partei nun gleichauf oder weit hinter anderen, nicht demokratischen extremen Randparteien sowohl auf der rechten als auch auf der linken Seite liegt.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Gar kein guter Morgähn bei mir. Zu früh aufgewacht (am ersten Urlaubstag  ), dummerweise zur Rentner-Rush-Hour 9.30 Uhr in den Lidl gegangen, eingezwängt zwischen Rollatoren und Einkaufswagen 15 Minuten an der Kasse gestanden und nun kränklich mit Schüttelfrost.


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> [...]dummerweise zur Rentner-Rush-Hour 9.30 Uhr in den Lidl gegangen,[...]


Wäre schön, wenn es nur das um die Uhrzeit wäre.
Meistens sind dann noch Mütter mit ganz jungen Kindern unterwegs, oder Kindern im Kindergartenalter, die dann an der kasse sich wirklich heulend auf dem Boden rumwälzen weil sie keine der Süßigkeiten an der kasse haben dürfen...


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Ach ja stimmt, die Kinderwagen-Kolonne hatte ich schon verdrängt. Aber ohne Quengelkinder.


----------



## Konov (2. April 2012)

9:30 Uhr Renter Rush Hour im Supermarkt
11:30 Studenten und Hartz 4-ler Rush Hour
...ich geh immer nach 13 Uhr einkaufen wenns sich einrichten lässt


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2012)

Ach das ist doch alles garnichts... schlimm sind diejenigen (und die kommen zu jeder Zeit), die ein paar Sachen aufs Band der Kasse legen und dann nochmal mind. 5 Minuten weglaufen um noch andere Sachen zu holen...


----------



## Potpotom (2. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> 9:30 Uhr Renter Rush Hour im Supermarkt
> 11:30 Studenten und Hartz 4-ler Rush Hour
> ...ich geh immer nach 13 Uhr einkaufen wenns sich einrichten lässt


21:45... kurz vor Ladenschluß, bin fast immer der letzte der da noch rumschleicht und die ganzen "Kolonnen" sind da schon wech.


----------



## Konov (2. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Ach das ist doch alles garnichts... schlimm sind diejenigen (und die kommen zu jeder Zeit), die ein paar Sachen aufs Band der Kasse legen und dann nochmal mind. 5 Minuten weglaufen um noch andere Sachen zu holen...



Jopp und dann nen Apfel und ne Tüte Brötchen mit KARTE bezahlen, was dann nochmal 10 Minuten dauert weil der Kassierer das ganze Ding erstmal abbauen und starten muss, wo ich mit handelsüblichem Geld dreimal schneller fertig gewesen wäre.

Kartenzahler sind mir generell suspekt... können doch alle nur net mitm Geld umgehen ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Potpotom schrieb:


> 21:45... kurz vor Ladenschluß



Ist eigentlich auch meine Zeit, wenn ich Einkäufe nicht schon direkt nach Feierabend erledigt habe.
Allerdings wollte ich auch nur fix Brötchen holen ... und das hätte ich im Bäckerladen VOR dem Lidl machen können. Aber ne, _nur mal kurz reinschauen_, vielleicht ein paar Bananen holen. Bin mit einer vollen Tüte wieder rausgekommen :-/

Aber die Brötchen vom Bäcker waren wirklich richtig lecker! Ich glaub, ich muss morgen vor dem Frühstück mal Richtung Lidl...


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. April 2012)

Hm da fällt mir ein, adss ich ja gar nix gefrühstückt hab... Jetzt ists aber auch zu spät dafür... Hm mal schauen was der Kühlschrank fürn Mittag hergibt :S


----------



## Kamsi (2. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kartenzahler sind mir generell suspekt... können doch alle nur net mitm Geld umgehen ^^



es ist halt bequem ^^ und mit karte zu zahlen geht fixer als wenn ne omi anfängt 57 cent abzuzählen - warten sie ich habe das pass genau - 1 cent,2cent,3cent,4cent,usw


----------



## Potpotom (2. April 2012)

Ich zahle immer mit Karte (ja, auch wenn es nur 10 Euro sind) und normalerweise geht das Ruckzuck. Ausser in Deutschland ab und an, da leben einige Geschäfte halt noch in den Siebzigern... so scheint es.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und mit karte zu zahlen geht fixer...



Ich hatte mal irgendwo die durchschnittliche Dauer bei Karten- und bei Barzahlung aufgeschnappt. Die Kartenzahlung schnitt deutlich besser ab. Den Geschäften ist es im Regelfall auch angenehmer, wenn mit Karte bezahlt wird - kein Falschgeld, keine hohen Geldbeträge im Laden, keine Kassendifferenzen durch falsches Wechselgeld.

Ich zahle allerdings auch meist bar, hab nicht mal die Pin-Nummer der EC-Karte im Kopf ;-) Ich hab einen guten (und kostenlosen) Kreditkartenvertrag und kann überall kostenfrei Geld abheben. Und da ziehe ich es doch vor, wenn der abgehobene Betrag erst am Monatsende verrechnet wird, zumal das Konto auch noch verzinst ist.

Damn, der Morgähn wurde grad besser, jetzt werden vor meinem Fenster Pflastersteine mit einem Rüttler festgeklopft


----------



## Ellesmere (2. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es ist halt bequem ^^ und mit karte zu zahlen geht fixer als wenn ne omi anfängt 57 cent abzuzählen - warten sie ich habe das pass genau - 1 cent,2cent,3cent,4cent,usw




Stimmt- und dann möglichst noch um 17.00 Uhr, wenn ich vom Büro komm. Nur Rentner, so weit das Auge reicht...Klar, die müssen jetzt nicht unbedingt um 8.00 Uhr einkaufen aber immer zum Feierabend hin?! Die sind mir auch total suspekt.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> dummerweise zur Rentner-Rush-Hour 9.30 Uhr in den Lidl gegangen





Ellesmere schrieb:


> Klar, die müssen jetzt nicht unbedingt um 8.00 Uhr einkaufen aber immer zum Feierabend hin?!



Morgens, Mittags, Abends.

Aber mein Vater sagt, die kommen oft auch zweimal am Tag (er sollte es wissen, hat einen Supermarkt). Das dürfte erklären, warum Rentner im Supermarkt allgegenwärtig sind - ausser zu Pots Einkaufszeiten.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. April 2012)

Mit Karte zahl ich nur Benzin, einfach weil es "andere" und "notwendig hohe" Beträge sind. Ist mir zu doof, mein Portemonnaiebestand wöchentlich um 30-50 Euro zu kürzen, wo es doch so viel einfacher geht.
Mit Bargeld fühlt sich das einkaufen dann doch deutlich besser an, gerade wenn man zum Monatsende immer weniger Geld abholt, weil man seinen Bankbestand schonen will und dann Sorge hat, dass das Geld im Portemonnaie nicht reichen könnte ...

Witzigerweise bin ich dennoch nicht in der Lage, mein Geld zusammenzuhalten.

Gründe dafür?
1. Ich bin Marken-Fan. Cola gibts nur im Orginal, wenn ich richtig gut drauf bin sogar als Glasflasche, jedoch nie als Einwegflaschen. Auch ansonsten ist es immer die Wagner Ofenfrische oder American Style Pizza und nie die Billigpizza "aussm Lidl". Auf meiner Schokolade steht kein "ja!", sondern Lindt und Milka. Es ist schwierig, sich da umzugewöhnen, wenn man so erzogen wurde, wenn die Mutter doch nur Lindt aß, wenn Samstags Morgens der "Brotwagen" vor die Tür kam und man grundsätzlich ein Üei und eine Dose Cola bekam. 
2. Seitdem ich alleine wohne, kriege ich kein Brot alleine weg und aufgrund meiner Einstellung gegenüber der Haltbarkeit von Lebensmitteln passiert gleiches mit Wurst + Käse. Zudem ist es so viel simpler, direkt belegte Brötchen an jedem Morgen zu kaufen ... Zumal Brote schmieren, alleine, einfach nicht so gut schmeckt wie am Wochenende zusammen mit der Familie (und gekochtem Ei und Kakao^^)
3. Ähnliches gilt auf dem Rückweg von der Arbeit bzw. der allgemeinen Ernährung dort. Mittlerweile sind es fertige Bratkartoffeln von Popp und Fischstäbchen von Iglo, die ich selbst kochen nenne. Und zwar aus dem Grunde, weil ich keine Lust habe, mich abends noch mehr 1 Stunde mit der Essenmacherei zu beschäftigen. Ich kann kochen, gut sogar und habe mittlerweile auch eine gewisse Breite von Dingen, die ich aus dem Stehgreif machen kann, aber um 18 Uhr abends mit mächtig Kohldampf ist es doch so viel leichter, mal schnell irgendwo anzuhalten oder "Ofennahrung" (einschl. Maggi NSG und selbstgemachter Tortellini) zu vertilgen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Auf meiner Schokolade steht kein "ja!", sondern Lindt und Milka.


Auf meiner Fairtrade. Aus Prinzip.


----------



## Deathstyle (2. April 2012)

Das mit dem Einkaufsverhalten und der Haltbarkeit von Lebensmitteln ist ein interessantes Thema. Ich wohne in einer WG mit zwei Freunden (sind bewusst zusammengezogen) und wir haben keinen getrennten Haushalt, fragen uns aber doch immer wieder wie man sich am besten ernährt (quasi der Kompromiss zwischen Kosten und Abwechslung).

Brot z. B. ist ein garnicht so leichtes Thema, ein "Bäcker" verkauft den kleinsten Fladen schon für 2,20€ und das doppelt so große Brot aus dem Supermarkt für 1,90€ besteht nur aus Luft und Wasser - hat was von einem Weißbrot. Meh.

Ich zahle übrigens immer mit Karte, für Bargeld bin ich zu Faul. Außerdem hasse ich Kleingeld.


----------



## Kamsi (2. April 2012)

heute bei real

1 m breite gänge und die hauptgänge sind 2 meter breit

es gibt bei den hauptgängen einen weg vor und einen zurück und in der mitte aktionsware

ich will durch da blockieren paar türkische Mitbürger mit 2 einkaufswagen den hauptweg - ich sagt kann ich mal bitte durch und die so achmalda dsbsjhsd irgendwas türkisches

später sah ich die noch bei der tiefkühlkost wo die schnitzel kaufen - ich seh mir die selbe packung in der tiefkühltheke an auf der der packung steht "with 100% porkham"

Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit 


@doofkatze

da habe ich es ja gut das meine eltern mich nicht zum markenjunkie erzogen haben ^^

schokolade kann es auch mal die 40 bzw 49 cent tafel sein und muss nicht die milka tafel sein.
cola reicht auch ne billigmarke von lidl
essen reicht die hausmarke wie tip oder ja oder a&p


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> später sah ich die noch bei der tiefkühlkost wo die schnitzel kaufen - ich seh mir die selbe packung in der tiefkühltheke an auf der der packung steht "with 100% porkham"



Schon mal irgendwo ein Rinderschnitzel gesehen?


----------



## Deathstyle (2. April 2012)

Nö aber Kalb


----------



## spectrumizer (2. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Schon mal irgendwo ein Rinderschnitzel gesehen?


Ja, Wiener Schnitzel. Also das originale Wiener Schnitzel, nicht Schnitzel "Wiener Art". Oder alternativ hätte es auch Steak sein können, statt Schnitzel. Oder Geflügelschnitzel.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. April 2012)

Neumodische Erfindungen  

Rindfleisch gehört als Steak medium auf den Tisch. Oder als dicker Braten *eilt in die Küche und holt ein großes Stück vom soeben fertig gegarten Rinderbraten*


----------



## Olliruh (2. April 2012)

Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunger ._.


----------



## H2OTest (2. April 2012)

Heute endlich wieder " gelaufen" yayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayaayyayayayayay


----------



## Dropz (2. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Heute endlich wieder " gelaufen" yayayayayayayayayayayayayayayayaayyayayayayay



müsste ich auch mal machen


----------



## H2OTest (2. April 2012)

Ich wurde am Knie operiert und konnt jetzt zum ersten mal mein Bein belasten


----------



## Dropz (2. April 2012)

Ich schaffe es einfach nicht mir aufzuraffen  Vor allem nicht bei diesem Wetter  Jeden morgen öffne ich das Fenster und verliere den Kampf gegen meinen inneren Schweinehund


----------



## H2OTest (2. April 2012)

Jeden Tag werde ich aufstehen.... woll schließlich wieder Football spielen


----------



## Dropz (2. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Jeden Tag werde ich aufstehen.... woll schließlich wieder Football spielen



Ich bin schon stolz, dass ich regelmäßig trainieren gehe  Macht Football eigentlich Spaß?


----------



## Olliruh (2. April 2012)

Grad nen koop game bei lol verloren ... 

2 Jungs gehen direkt am Anfang mit 0/4 stats afk.. gg


----------



## H2OTest (2. April 2012)

Jap<3


----------



## Merianna (2. April 2012)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, Wiener Schnitzel. Also das originale Wiener Schnitzel, nicht Schnitzel "Wiener Art". Oder alternativ hätte es auch Steak sein können, statt Schnitzel. Oder Geflügelschnitzel.


naja nen Wiener Schnitzel ist aus Kalbfleisch ja ist nen Rind ich weiß 
aber ist schon nen großer Unterschied zum erwachsenen Rind schmecken tut beides  
toll hab jetzt Hunger und nur noch Nudeln und Spinat da


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2012)

Auf auf, Kameraden! Es wird Zeit ein bisschen Leben in die Bude zu bringen!
Hab am Sonntag endlich meinen Minecraft-Cake fertig gebacken. Wollt den eig meiner Familie schon zum spachteln anbieten, die hatten aber keinen Hunger... Also haben wir uns entschieden, den mit zum Familienfest mitzunehmen diesen Ostern. 
Der Kuchen ist mir nur so halb gelungen. Ich hab vieles improvisiert weil ich hier ziemlich probleme hate, die genau gleichen zutaten zu finden wie in dem YTP-Video, wo ich geguggt hab. Zudem habe ich keine Ahnung, was "Frosting" ist, oder noch wichtiger, wie ich das herstelle <.<
Aber das spielt keine Rolle, der Kuchen ist mir nicht angebrannt und riecht immernoch lecker nach Schokolade^^ Hoffe der bleibt güt in der Kühlbox bis Samstag.

Hab mich von nem Arbeitskollegen überreden lassen mit ihm zu fasten. Von Montag bis Freitagabend...
...
...
...war keine gute Idee.  
Nunja, jetzt getzt noch. Die grosse Hungerattacke is noch ausgeblieben, heute Mittag werde ich aber näheres wissen.


----------



## Davatar (3. April 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeen

Heute Abend wird toll, hugh!


----------



## Doofkatze (3. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Grad nen koop game bei lol verloren ...
> 
> 2 Jungs gehen direkt am Anfang mit 0/4 stats afk.. gg




Dota -rd

Blau: Centaur

Pink: Bone
Grau: Stealth Assassin

Türkis: Broodmother
Lila: Puck

Hellblau: Phantom Lancer
Dunkelgrün: Butcher

Gelb: Chen
Orange: Earth Shaker

Braun (ich): ... öhm ... Io (Wisp)

Spiel geht los ... Auf der mittleren Lane gibts das Firstblood für die Gegner (bei der ersten Creepwelle), auf meiner Lane taucht ein Centaur mit Hasterune auf, der Shaker blockiert die komplette Lane und unsere Seite stirbt und kurz danach verabschiedet sich die letzte Lane mit einem Double Kill durch nen Single Puck ...

Und das nichtmal am 1. April ... -.-


----------



## bkeleanor (3. April 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Spiel geht los ... Auf der mittleren Lane gibts das Firstblood für die Gegner (bei der ersten Creepwelle), auf meiner Lane taucht ein Centaur mit Hasterune auf, der Shaker blockiert die komplette Lane und unsere Seite stirbt und kurz danach verabschiedet sich die letzte Lane mit einem Double Kill durch nen Single Puck ...



wow bin ich schon alt....ich versteh kein wort :-)


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2012)

Reden wir von DotA in Warcraft III oder von DOtA 2? Hab gestern endlich jemand gefunden, der sich dazu herabgelassen hat, mir einen DotA-2 betakey zuzustecken  yay
War gestern aber komplett übermüded. Heute Abend beginnt aber der Spass.


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Reden wir von DotA in Warcraft III oder von DOtA 2? Hab gestern endlich jemand gefunden, der sich dazu herabgelassen hat, mir einen DotA-2 betakey zuzustecken  yay
> War gestern aber komplett übermüded. Heute Abend beginnt aber der Spass.



*Neid*


----------



## Doofkatze (3. April 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> wow bin ich schon alt....ich versteh kein wort :-)




Dafür muss man das Spiel auch tatsächlich kennen :-) Ich habs 3 Jahre lang (vor 2009 wohlgemerkt) gespielt, bevor ich ins MMORPG Fieber kam und bin anno 2011 irgendwann zurückgekehrt, um ein paar Public Games (öffentliche Spiele im Bnet) aufzumischen. Die Spielerfahrung rettet mich hierbei auch immer noch, damals war ich in der Dota-League (ja, der Mist hatte ne eigene Liga) immerhin in den Top 200 (Europas) mit mehreren TAUSEND gespielten Spielen.

Grundsprache war immer englisch, ergo hat man sich doch recht viel angelernt, um miteinander zu kommunizieren. Das hat sich sogar noch in den vergangenen Jahren weiterentwickelt. Hieß es früher "miss 2 bot" (2 vermisste Gegner (in einem 5vs5) auf der unteren (bottom Lane) Bahn, liest man heute "ss 2".

Das Grundspiel ist recht simpel aufgebaut. Unten Links und Oben Rechts sind die 2 Hauptbasen, es führen 3 Grundwege (der mittlere direkte Weg, der Weg über eine untere und der Weg über die obere Seite der Karte) dorthin, die Spieler werden von Wellen von Computergegnern unterstützt, Ziel ist natürlich die jeweils andere Basis zu zerstören. Auch außerhalb der normalen Wege gibt es neutrales Terrain, Wälder, in denen neutrale Gegner stehen. Das töten von Gegnern gibt Erfahrung, wer den letzten Schlag auf einen Gegner macht, bekommt zusätzlich Gold. Der Spieler hat 6 Itemslots und kann durch das Gold fortlaufend besseres Equipment zusammenbasteln (jedes Spiel fängt übrigens bei 0 an  ) und so weit stärker werden. 

Der Itembau an sich benötigt schon viel Wissen rund um das Spiel, ich kenne beispielsweise jede Zusammenstellung auswendig (ca. 70 zusammengebaute Items insgesamt + mehrere Händler mit "Bauteilen" (die ansich schon immer gewisse brauchbare Boni geben) und passe meine Itembuilds auf das jeweilige Spiel an, bastle wenn wir in Führung liegen beispielsweise die teureren Items direkt zusammen, die während des Beschaffens keinen großen Effekt auf die Stärke haben, aber dafür später die stärksten Boni bringen, wenn es abwärts geht mit der Gruppe kaufe ich billigere Sachen, die mich Schritt für Schritt weiter bringen.

So ein Spiel dauert für gewöhnlich 40-50 Minuten, wenn das Spiel fair bleibt, kein Teampartner verfrüht das Spiel verlässt (weil er glaubt, das er verliert).

Das Spiel selbst unterscheidet 3 Arten von Charakteren. Helden, die von Intelligenz profitieren, Helden mit Stärke und Helden mit Beweglichkeit. Die Spieler haben irgendwann gelernt, das es aber ganz anders eingeteilt werden kann. Es gibt Helden, die erst mit hohem Level richtig hochfahren und weit stärker von dem besser werdendem Equipment profitieren, Helden, die schon zu Beginn richtig reinklotzen und einem so das Leben richtig schwer machen können, dafür aber später mit richtig viel Equipment einfach nur noch zweckgebunden Betäubungen ausführen können und dann eben so ein Mittelteil daraus, die je nach Entwicklung des Charakters (wie schnell man ein hohes Level erreicht bzw. wie weit die anderen zurück sind in Sachen Gold und Erfahrung) dann dauerhaft stark oder eben total schwach bleiben.
So ein Caster (Intelligenzheld) ist am Anfang meist recht stark, aber seine Zauber bleiben eben dauerhaft auf dem gleichen Niveau, machen den gleichen Schaden. Irgendwann haben die Gegner aber nicht mehr 600 Trefferpunkte (bei Zaubern, die 300 - 500 Schaden machen), sondern 1200-3500 (z. B. so ein richtiger Stärke-Tank).
Beweglichkeitshelden hingegen haben anfangs meist wenig Trefferpunkte, profitieren aber stark von stärkerem Equipment, da sie oftmals Schaden mit ihren normalen Attacken machen.

Richtige Teams wählen dann meist eine gesunde Mischung. 1-2 Spielercharaktere, die das Spiel tragen sollen, also immer irgendwie im Mittelmaß bleiben, soweit sie nicht schlichtweg gefüttert werden (feeden, die Person auf ihrer Lane lässt sie in Ruhe Gegner töten oder stirbt bei jedem Angriff, weil er ein schlechterer Spieler ist), 1 Lategamecharakter, der im späten Spiel fast unbesiegbar wird, aber ne richtige Anlaufzeit braucht, 1 dicker Tank, den man einfach nicht totbekommen soll und 1-2 Caster, die dafür sorgen sollen, dass sich das Spiel für das Team überhaupt so lange hält. 
Zudem erhält jeder Charakter auf Stufe 6, 11 und 16 seinen ultimativen Zauber bzw. die jeweils höhere Stufe davon. Es wird bedeutend schwerer, gegen so ein Team zu gewinnen, wenn deren Tank deine komplette Gruppe in einem Gang (Plötzlicher Angriff mit mehreren Leuten auf einen oder mehrere Spieler) betäubt und die nächsten beiden dann auch noch Ultis haben, die Schaden auf die komplette Gruppe machen. 

Unser Setup war schon beneidenswert. Das gegnerische Team hatte so eine oben genannte richtige Mischung. Wir haben gepickt: 4 Charaktere, die eine Anlaufphase brauchen und vor allem unsichtbar werden. 1-2 Helden davon sind immer vollkommen ok ... Aber wenns mehr wird, schnappt sich das gegnerische Team einfach ein Item, was verdeckte unsichtbare Gegner sichtbar machen kann und dann bringt diese Unsichtbarkeit gar nichts mehr ... Alle hatten schon gepickt und dann kam ich, nahm einen Helden, der die Jungs zumindest unterstützen sollte. Dieser kann sich an einen Freund binden, ihn schneller + stärker machen, aber selbst recht wenig agieren.
Mit diesem Setup kann man nur ein Spiel gewinnen, wenn die Gegner so richtige Affen sind. Das ist wirklich so. Und dann kam es so, wie es kommen musste. 5 Minuten nach Beginn war das gegnerische Team quasi schon dem Sieg nahe. Denn wir alle waren innerhalb der ersten 2 Minuten nach Spielbeginn gestorben. Meine Seite durch einen wirklich wohl durchdachten Gang, bei dem ich in einer permanenten Betäubung 0 machen konnte, aber auch auf den beiden anderen Bahnen, weil das komplette restliche Team schon fast Selbstmord begangen hat.


Dota aus Warcraft 3. Für immer :-)


----------



## Zonalar (3. April 2012)

Doofkatze, ein Link hätte es auch getan, aber ich beneide deine Leidenschaft 
Ich pflegte noch DotA mit meinem Holz-MacMini zu spielen, mit permanenten 2-sekunden laags. Wurde aus praktisch jedem Spiel zugeflamed, was fürn noob ich doch bin.
Nunja, damals war ich 12-13 Jahre alt, und hatte eh mehr Spass an der eigendlichen Warcraft-III Kampagne und an all den TD's  Zurück zu DotA bin ich dann über HoN und LoL gekommen. HoN spiele ich schon seit der Beta (damals noch mit dem Acc vom Bruder), LoL ziemlich das gleiche. Mittlerweile kann man schon behaupten, dass ich ein "Veterane" in dem Spiel bin - aber lange nicht von deinem Kalliber, Doofkatze =)

Wie wärs mit ner Runde heut Abend, Doofkatze? Warcraft III läuft noch auf meinem neuen PC und die aktuelle Version von DotA is auch schnell gezogen. Lange ist es her, da ich mit meinem Techie durch die Wàlder gerannt bin und irgendwelche squishies aufs Korn genommen habe  Auch wenn ich jedesmal zuerst drauf ging 

Ich persöhnlich spiel jetzt gerade am liebsten HoN. Es läuft einfach am flüssigsten und die Mechanics laufen viel geschmeidiger als in DotA und LoL. Zudem ist es DotA sehr viel ähnlicher als LoL. Zudem habe ich endlich einen Clan gefunden, mit denen ich zoggn kann. Adieu Pubgames! Welcome Competitive gaming *hust* ...ich mein Pebbles(tiny)+Devourer(Pudge)-Combo

Edit: Mal was anderes. Ihr kennt doch Skirym, oder?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RWl-IHKsKdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. April 2012)

Solltest du WoW spielen, schreib mir einfach mal per PN deine Email-Adresse,  dann schaun wir mal per Real ID, wie das heute aussieht.
Derzeit ist es leider so, das wir als Gilde erstmals auf Hordenseite spielen, eigentlich zusammenspielen wollten, ich jedoch derzeit etwas wenig Zeit hatte und weiter zurückhinke. Je nachdem wie das dann heute abend abläuft, würde ich vielleicht auch gerne wieder auf meine Leute aufholen und hätte dann entsprechend keine Zeit, mich noch mit Dota zu beschäftigen, zumal ich gegen 21:00 auch langsam müde werde ...


----------



## seanbuddha (3. April 2012)

Guten Morgen.
Endlich wird es in MoP wieder Lotusse für Alchi geben. Ich freu mich riesig drauf!
Dann auchnoch Heute, Morgen und Übermorgen Lanparty, wird ne tolle Woche!#


@ Benji Ja ich kenne Skyrim, und ich finde es langweilig. Obwohl das Video ganz nett ist.


----------



## Legendary (3. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Edit: Mal was anderes. Ihr kennt doch Skirym, oder?


Made my day!


----------



## Konov (3. April 2012)

Morgen allerseits.
Heute wieder lernen wie blöde - gestern nicht viel geschafft. 

Das Skyrim Video ist echt witzig, aber ich muss sean zustimmen, an dem Spiel reizt mich nix mehr. Am Anfang wars aber toll.


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen allerseits.
> Heute wieder lernen wie blöde - gestern nicht viel geschafft.
> 
> Das Skyrim Video ist echt witzig, aber ich muss sean zustimmen, an dem Spiel reizt mich nix mehr. Am Anfang wars aber toll.



Wann musste abi schreiben?


----------



## Konov (3. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> Wann musste abi schreiben?



Meine erste Prüfung ist am 21.04. 
Danach auf ungefähr 1 1/2 Wochen verteilt die anderen Fächer. Mitte Mai dann die mündliche Prüfung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Tilbie (3. April 2012)

Moin,
@Skyrim: Also ich ärger mich über die 50€ die ich aus dem Fenster geschmissen hatte. Dümmlicher Hype, nie wieder Bethesda, die haben in meinen Augen noch nie gute Spiele gemacht.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2012)

Jemand Lust auf Baldur's Gate im MP? xD


----------



## Davatar (3. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf Baldur's Gate im MP? xD


Ist das Dein Ernst? Während dem Kampf ist alle 2 Sekunden Pause, weil ständig jemand seinem Char nen Befehl geben will. BG-Multiplayer ist echt das bescheuertste Multiplayer, das ich je erlebt habe, auch wenns vom Grundgedanken her eigentlich super wäre.




Tilbie schrieb:


> Moin,
> @Skyrim: Also ich ärger mich über die 50€ die ich aus dem Fenster geschmissen hatte. Dümmlicher Hype, nie wieder Bethesda, die haben in meinen Augen noch nie gute Spiele gemacht.


Du bist lustig, warum kaufst Du Skyrim, wenn Du die Vorgänger schon mies fandest? Fifa fand ich auch immer müllig, da kauf ich mir nicht plötzlich die neuste Version und erwarte, dass sie mir gefällt...


----------



## Kamsi (3. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lg_FoEy8T_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






The secret world ist leider für mich als mmo gestorben

Basis Spiel 49 Euro inklusive 3 Charakterslots jeder weitere Slot kostet 10 Euro

Starterpaket (haustier,waffen,Jacke mit fraktionslogo) 
15 euro

Meisterpaket (30 Tage Extra spielzeit, 1 charakterslots, 10 verbrauchbare lebensmittel die lvl tempo erhöhen, eine komplettes rüstungset für deinen char, namensreservierung 1x, 10% rabbat auf den item shop)
60 euro

Lebenslanges Abo (Exklusive Jacke, Inhalt vom Meisterpaket, lebenslanges abo - wielang das bei hdr gehalten hat wissen wir ja)
199 euro

man müsste the secret world 15 Monate spielen damit das lebenslange abo sich lohnt und wie das letzte mmo von funcom wurde (aoc) wissen wir ja alle.


----------



## Tilbie (3. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du bist lustig, warum kaufst Du Skyrim, wenn Du die Vorgänger schon mies fandest? Fifa fand ich auch immer müllig, da kauf ich mir nicht plötzlich die neuste Version und erwarte, dass sie mir gefällt...



Weil ich dennoch meinen Spaß mit Oblivion hatte.
Hatte auch gehofft das Skyrim es schafft das ich Bock auf die Welt hab, aber nach der 7. Höhle war's mir einfach scheiss egal und ich hab das Spiel entnervt ausgemacht. KA, Oblivion hatte mich da einfach mehr gereizt.


----------



## Davatar (3. April 2012)

Ahso ok, sorry dann hab ich Deine Aussage falsch verstanden ^^

Edit: Wobei die gefühlten zehn Millionen Oblivion-Tore waren ja auch nicht so wahnsinnig spannend


----------



## Tilbie (3. April 2012)

Null Problemo


----------



## Doofkatze (3. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ahso ok, sorry dann hab ich Deine Aussage falsch verstanden ^^
> 
> Edit: Wobei die gefühlten zehn Millionen Oblivion-Tore waren ja auch nicht so wahnsinnig spannend




Habe Oblivion nicht geschafft. Schlussendlich, nach langem Alchemie, Sicherheits + Schleichenskillen war mein Charakter so groß geworden, das ich nichtmal mehr in der Lage war, eine Ratte zu töten, da ja dummerweise alles mitgelevelt ist ... Da stand ich dann nun, unfähig in Zaubern UND Nahkampf-/Fernkampfwaffen und konnte mit Stufe ... 37? Kann das sein? Kaum mehr was töten, zuletzt haben sich die Besuche in der Oblivionwelt (mein drittes Portal) immerhin rund 4 Stunden gezogen ...
Nach so vielen gespielten Tagen habe ich das Spiel dann einfach sein lassen.


----------



## Davatar (3. April 2012)

^^ sowas les ich immer wieder Doofkatze, aber ich verstehs irgendwie nicht. Die Kampfskills leveln sich doch von alleine...bei mir wars eher so, dass ich relativ früh im Spiel Unsichtbarkeit und Infravision hatte und damit eigentlich unbesiegbar war, was das Spiel dann irgendwie eher langweiliger als spannender machte. Ansonsten kann man bei Oblivion aber auch jederzeit am Schwierigkeitsgrad drehen. Wenn man also so grobe Probleme haben sollte, wie Du sie beschreibst, kann man ja mal auf die einfachste Stufe schalten, die Kampfskills trainieren und dann wieder hochstellen.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> ^^ sowas les ich immer wieder Doofkatze, aber ich verstehs irgendwie nicht. Die Kampfskills leveln sich doch von alleine...bei mir wars eher so, dass ich relativ früh im Spiel Unsichtbarkeit und Infravision hatte und damit eigentlich unbesiegbar war, was das Spiel dann irgendwie eher langweiliger als spannender machte. Ansonsten kann man bei Oblivion aber auch jederzeit am Schwierigkeitsgrad drehen. Wenn man also so grobe Probleme haben sollte, wie Du sie beschreibst, kann man ja mal auf die einfachste Stufe schalten, die Kampfskills trainieren und dann wieder hochstellen.




Der 4 Stunden Obliviontor-Run war auf niedrigster Stufe


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2012)

Ich muss pinkeln ._____________________________________________________________________________________________________.


----------



## Kamsi (3. April 2012)

du kannst aber lange anhalten ^^ du musstes doch schon sonntag nacht ^^


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z4e59Gd_Y20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


jetzt bitte


----------



## Doofkatze (3. April 2012)

Bin Online in Warcraft 3, gleicher Nick wie im Forum.


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2012)

Mordekaiser es numbero uno hue hue hue ?


----------



## Dropz (3. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mordekaiser es numbero uno hue hue hue ?



Morde ist Mist


----------



## Konov (3. April 2012)

Warum hab ich in den letzten Tagen soviele Probleme damit Single zu sein und suche unbedingt eine Frau? 

Verdammt ich werde alt!


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vD8tHh9-nbw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2012)

Gah... ich weiß nicht was ich zocken soll... Baldur's Gate... X3 TC... STO...


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Gah... ich weiß nicht was ich zocken soll... Baldur's Gate... X3 TC... STO...



LoL und ein bisschen mit mates trollen hue hue hue


----------



## iShock (3. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Gah... ich weiß nicht was ich zocken soll... Baldur's Gate... X3 TC... STO...



mir gehts ähnlich x_x


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> LoL und ein bisschen mit mates trollen hue hue hue



Ich spiel kein LoL...




iShock schrieb:


> mir gehts ähnlich x_x



Hilft mir nicht


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2012)

Leute, ich hab endlich herausgefunden, wie ich pünktlich aufstehen kann ohne einen nerfigen grossen Wecker zu kaufen, der dich mit lautem Klirren aus dem Schlaf reisst.
Es lag doch schon die ganze Zeit auf der Hand! Der eigene PC! Heute morgen habe ich den Test gemacht.
Mit grosser Zufriedenheit.

Ihr fragt euch aber Sicher jetzt


			
				Klein schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wie soll das jetzt gehen Mr Benji9 ?


Ganz einfach!

Erstens: brauchst du VLC (wer hat den nicht   ), und brauchst die "Wiedergabeliste" um eine kleine Liste von 1-4 Liedern zu erstellen, die du als Weckruf hören möchtest an deinem PC. Die Anzahl oder Genre der Lieder bleibt euch überlassen. Nicht alle wachen an den liebreizenden Stimme von *Fluttershy* auf so wie ich heut morgen, andere bevorzugen ja vielleicht "Rage agains the Machines". Die Wiedergabeliste müsst ihr abspeichern, was eine xspf-Datei wird

Zweitens: Lade dir WakeuponStandby runter! Mit diesem Programm könnt ihr einstellen, wann dein PC aus dem Ruhestand aufwecken soll (bevorzugt am morgen) und welches Programm er abspielen soll.
Hier wählt ihr eure xspf-Datei aus, die bei mir mal "Pony-Wakeup" lautet. 
und Tadaaa! 
Jeden Morgen um die gewünschte Zeit legt dein PC deine ganz persöhnlichen Favoriten auf, um euch aus euren Träumen zu begleiten, hinaus in die Realität


----------



## Davatar (4. April 2012)

Also bisher hab ich ja nichts gegen Deinen Pony-Fetish gesagt Benji, aber irgendwie find ich das doch ein Bisschen krank, wenn Du Dich morgens mittels Pony-Wakeup wecken lässt...


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2012)

... darauf ein Schokomüsli.


----------



## bkeleanor (4. April 2012)

Ja Benji! meine Steroanlage kann das auch. die Spielt radio, cd oder kasette...total alt das ding aber einen nervigen wecker hatte ich nie. zudem macht sie auch noch ein angenehmes türkisblaues licht, dass beim aufwachen hilft.


----------



## Kamsi (4. April 2012)

ich habe auch so eine stereoanlage noch mit 3 fach cd wechsler double cassette deck und radio ^^

wecken tut mich mein handy ^^


----------



## H2OTest (4. April 2012)

Ich hab noch n Plattenspieler oO, wer lust auf ne Runde lol ? ich gehe solo top mit trynda ...


----------



## Konov (4. April 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich hab noch n Plattenspieler oO, wer lust auf ne Runde lol ? ich gehe solo top mit trynda ...



Ich will solotop 


Alter kennt noch jmd diese Show ? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. April 2012)

Ersma ne Sojaschokomilch


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alter kennt noch jmd diese Show ?


----------



## Dropz (4. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich will solotop
> 
> 
> Alter kennt noch jmd diese Show ?
> ...



ja aber ich hab den namen vergessen


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2012)

Der Bär im großen blauen Haus. Prft, sowas weiß man doch.


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

Da kommen erinnerungen hoch


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. April 2012)

So alt ist die doch garnicht...


----------



## Dropz (4. April 2012)

Ich hatte sogar die blaue Ratte als Kuscheltier


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

Ich hatte den Bären als Kuscheltier


----------



## seanbuddha (4. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich will solotop
> 
> 
> Alter kennt noch jmd diese Show ?
> ...



Wer denn nicht? O_o


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bestes gefühl wo gibt


----------



## Deathstyle (4. April 2012)

Übersetzte Memes sind soziemlich das mieseste Gefühl was es gibt


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Übersetzte Memes sind soziemlich das mieseste Gefühl was es gibt



idgaf DD


----------



## Deathstyle (4. April 2012)

Mensch, geht doch sogar mit englisch :>


----------



## Kamsi (4. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kennt wer das original noch von der kopie die olli gepostet hat ? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AbzwcYVY97s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



#swag


----------



## Tilbie (4. April 2012)

Moin,
Ich fand den Bär im großen, blauem Haus besser als die Sesamstraße.


----------



## Dropz (4. April 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich fand den Bär im großen, blauem Haus besser als die Sesamstraße.



ich auch *g*


----------



## Davatar (4. April 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wer denn nicht? O_o


Ich kenn den nicht...da bin ich dann wohl doch schon zu alt für. Aber den kenn ich selbstverständlich:





Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Tilbie schrieb:


> Moin,
> Ich fand den Bär im großen, blauem Haus besser als die Sesamstraße.


Muppets > Sesamstrasse > Die Sendung mit der Maus > Löwenzahn > Rest


----------



## Doofkatze (4. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Muppets > Sesamstrasse > Die Sendung mit der Maus > Löwenzahn > Rest




Döp düp dödödö


Nah? Welche dieser Sendungen fängt so an?


----------



## Dropz (4. April 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Döp düp dödödö
> 
> 
> Nah? Welche dieser Sendungen fängt so an?



Löwenzahn  Jetzt hab ich direkt wieder einen Ohrwurm


----------



## Konov (4. April 2012)

Lernpause. Höre die ganze Zeit nur noch "Enter Shikari - Sorry youre not a winner" rauf und runter. 
Ist aber auch ein verflixt guter Song.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2012)

Ich habe Enter Shikari gelesen ?! 

Spaaaaaaaaaß, Moinsen! Endlich zu Hause ._.


----------



## Kamsi (4. April 2012)

> Berlin (dpo) - Mehrere Hundert Landwirte haben heute vor dem Bundeskanzleramt in Berlin gegen die fortschreitende Laktoseintoleranz in Deutschland und Europa protestiert. Sie forderten die Regierung auf, endlich wirksam gegen die schändliche Abscheu gegen ein Getränk vorzugehen, von dem man immer dachte, es sei eigentlich schon längst in der Mitte der Gesellschaft angekommen.
> 
> Doch die Ressentiments sitzen tief. Allein in Deutschland sind schätzungsweise 15 bis 25 Prozent der Gesamtbevölkerung derart laktoseintolerant, dass sie mit heftigen Darmwinden, Übelkeit und Magendrücken bis hin zu Durchfall und Erbrechen reagieren, wann immer sie mit Milch oder Milchprodukten in Berührung kommen.
> 
> ...





Wtf ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (4. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Lernpause. Höre die ganze Zeit nur noch "Enter Shikari - Sorry youre not a winner" rauf und runter.
> Ist aber auch ein verflixt guter Song.




Huch, hoffentlich ist das nicht ein schlechtes Omen ^^ Aber wie heisst es so schön:
"Das schlimmste vermuten und das beste hoffen" 

Ähm ...Morgen  

Und ich fand das Schlusslied vom Bär im blauen Haus viiiiiielll besser!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2012)

Wut ?


----------



## Kamsi (4. April 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Und ich fand das Schlusslied vom Bär im blauen Haus viiiiiielll besser!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4HjycnhU5yk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Entenlied > all


----------



## Konov (4. April 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Huch, hoffentlich ist das nicht ein schlechtes Omen ^^ Aber wie heisst es so schön:
> "Das schlimmste vermuten und das beste hoffen"



Du meinst wegen dem Songtitel? Ach was, hört sich einfach gut an


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a_wwQnK2A4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






toll grad super game mit ziggs gehabt und dann ist irgendein spasti auf die idee gekommen Akali zu feeden... 2 hittet zu werden ist echt nicht lustig..


----------



## Kamsi (4. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> toll grad super game mit ziggs gehabt und dann ist irgendein spasti auf die idee gekommen Akali zu feeden... 2 hittet zu werden ist echt nicht lustig..



häh ?


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> häh ?



League of Legends


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2012)

Das größte Crapgame aller Zeiten.


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2012)

Was ist grün und spielt Klavier?

- Kiwi Wonder!


----------



## tear_jerker (4. April 2012)

Kiwi Wonder xD
ich hab auch so einen: Was ist orange und schaut von außen durchs Fenster? Eine Spandarine.
				Was ist braun und schwimmt im Wasser? Ein U-Brot.

Btw.: grad gesehen das die jetzt echt schon Schiffe versenken verfilmen....Hollywood gehen echt die Ideen aus^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

Was ist pink & behindert ? 
Ein Flamongo


----------



## Reflox (4. April 2012)

Olli, du wäschst dafür meine Decke. Ich konnte nicht mehr, ich hab die ganze Cola über meine Decke geleert. :c


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Was ist pink & behindert ?
> Ein Flamongo



xD


----------



## Noxiel (4. April 2012)

Tear_jerker, wie ich sehe sprengt deine Signatur die erlaubte Größe erheblich. Bitte ändere das doch entsprechend.


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2012)

Also Ponies sind echt angenehm um aufzuwachen, ehrlich! Wirklich... iss so... ._.

Vielleicht ist dir das ja nicht so bewusst Davatar, aber neben der Show existiert eine wirklich grosse Musician-Community mit genialen Musikern, DJ's und Leute, die einfach gerne Remixes machen und mit FL Studio rumspielen.
Es gibt da so einige Musik-Juwelen da draussen. 

Wie auch immer. Heute werden Klötzchen gekloppt. Minecraft, ich komme!


----------



## tear_jerker (4. April 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tear_jerker, wie ich sehe sprengt deine Signatur die erlaubte Größe erheblich. Bitte ändere das doch entsprechend.



wtf? oO da war eben noch eine kleine piratebayflagge. entschuldige


----------



## Dominau (4. April 2012)

Was ist weiß und stört beim kacken?
Eine Lawine


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2012)

Dominau, deine Signatur is' echt.... smashing.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2012)

OMG Dominau...


----------



## Dropz (4. April 2012)

ich will auch sowas schockierendes


----------



## Olliruh (4. April 2012)

So mich jetzt das erste mal an Vlad probieren :3


----------



## Dominau (5. April 2012)

Guten morgen :>


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2012)

Guten


----------



## Dropz (5. April 2012)

huhu


----------



## Konov (5. April 2012)

Moinsen!


----------



## Doofkatze (5. April 2012)

Habe gerade erschrocken festgestellt, das unser Vorhaben, Morgen das Osterfeuer zu machen, eigentlich gar nicht erlaubt ist.



Der Lebensgefährte meiner Mutter ist Landwirt mit einigen Stücken Wald und wir hatten vor, den Baumverschnitt morgen abzubrennen, n Grill daneben zu stellen ... 


Bisher waren wir nur am diskutieren, ob wirs Feuer anmelden oder nicht. Leider dürfen diese Feuer, die nicht von ner Kirchengemeinde, Pfadfindern oder Vereinen abgehalten werden wohl nur 3 x 5 Meter groß sein, wir haben wohl ungefähr nen 7 - 10 Meter Durchmesser. Und da wir unweit einiger Bäume (dafür bestens zugänglich) eigentlich immer die kleinen Feuer (Papiersäcke) abhandeln, haben wir es bisher gar nicht erst gemeldet. Das Osterfeuer am Karfreitag aber in Deutschland untersagt sind (nachdem ich seit Anbeginn meines Lebens immer zu Osterfeuern hingeschleppt wurde, die am Freitag ODER am Samstag waren), hab ich aber noch nie gehört ...


Könnte also spannend morgen werden ... :-)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2012)

So, nu bis Montag frei  

Guten Morgen btw


----------



## Tilbie (5. April 2012)

Moin moin!


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2012)




----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2012)

Happy First Contact Day!


----------



## Konov (5. April 2012)

Scheiß Ostern!


----------



## Dropz (5. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Scheiß Ostern!



wieso ?


----------



## Konov (5. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> wieso ?



Weil Feiertage nerven an denen man dazu genötigt wird mit ungeliebten Verwandten die Nachmittage zu verbringen.

Vielleicht erleide ich am Samstag rein zufällig eine kurze aber heftige ansteckende Erkältung, die es mir unmöglich macht, meine Wohnung zu verlassen....


----------



## Dropz (5. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Weil Feiertage nerven an denen man dazu genötigt wird mit ungeliebten Verwandten die Nachmittage zu verbringen.
> 
> Vielleicht erleide ich am Samstag rein zufällig eine kurze aber heftige ansteckende Erkältung, die es mir unmöglich macht, meine Wohnung zu verlassen....



bei mir wohnen sie zu weit weg *g*


----------



## Doofkatze (5. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Weil Feiertage nerven an denen man dazu genötigt wird mit ungeliebten Verwandten die Nachmittage zu verbringen.
> 
> Vielleicht erleide ich am Samstag rein zufällig eine kurze aber heftige ansteckende Erkältung, die es mir unmöglich macht, meine Wohnung zu verlassen....




Vergiss den Gaumenschmaus nicht. Der macht immer wieder ganz viel wett. :-)


----------



## Konov (5. April 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Vergiss den Gaumenschmaus nicht. Der macht immer wieder ganz viel wett. :-)



Naja, das Restaurant was angepeilt ist (da meine Oma gleichzeitig noch geburtstag hat), hat mir noch nie sonderlich gefallen, weder das Essen dort, noch das Ambiente.
Unterm Strich gibts genau 1 Grund warum ich mich dort blicken lassen könnte - nämlich die Tatsache dass mir jemand die Erkältung vielleicht nicht abkaufen könnte. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2012)

Alter Herr der Ringen - Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 2 ist so awesome


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. April 2012)

wie mir fedex auf die nüsse geht mit zoll problemen
die haben alle daten und rücken es nicht raus(mein packet mit tales of graces F 2x)


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2012)

Warum gibts eigentlich kein Singspiel für die Wii mit Nightwish-Titeln? Immer nur das gleiche, ewige Pop-Gedöns.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (5. April 2012)

^^ das ist zu hart für nintendo


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2012)

Naja, bei Guitar Hero sind auch keine Songs von Nightwish dabei - wobei sie da vermutlich wieder zu soft sind. ^^


----------



## Dominau (5. April 2012)

Lieder von Nightwish mit Tajra zu singen währe wie Dragonforce mit Through the fire and Flames bei Guitar Hero zu spielen..


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2012)

Müssen ja nicht zwangsläufig alte Lieder sein. Storytime kann man z.b. sehr gut singen.


----------



## Kamsi (5. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Warum gibts eigentlich kein Singspiel für die Wii mit Nightwish-Titeln? Immer nur das gleiche, ewige Pop-Gedöns.



weil noch nicht genug geld für die lizenz ausgegeben wurde 

siehe star wars kinect dance microsoft musste lucas nur genug geld geben damit er die lizenz freigibt und boba fett mit stormtrooper ymca tanzt und han solo einen auf justin biber macht ^^

dazu kommt es noch das solche tanz und sing spiele für ab 12 sind meist ^^ und nightwish zu evil für ist ^^

fürn pc und richtige karaoke anlagen gibts schon x nightwish songs


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> fürn pc und richtige karaoke anlagen gibts schon x nightwish songs



Echt? Zeig mal. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (5. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-aWVSS5dXuE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zum bsp ^^ ansonsten google nightwish plus karaoke ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2012)

> *Mass Effect 3: Extended Cut free DLC to expand ending this summer*



http://www.pcgamer.c...ng-this-summer/

Hoffentlich hört danach das Geflame auf (obwohl es einigen wieder nicht passen wird -.-)


----------



## Tilbie (5. April 2012)

Ich bin sogar ganz froh dass ich Mass Effect scheiße finde...


----------



## Arosk (5. April 2012)

Ich find das Ende gut 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2012)

Krass wie ich grade geraped wurde 

Gegner war so gut wie tod ,ich pack alle meine Soldaten und geh rein & aufeinmal kommt mir Armee der Toten entgegen.
Zack 300 top ausgebildete Urkus in 3 sekunden tod.
Dann Konter angriff und verloren ._.


----------



## Ceiwyn (5. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Krass wie ich grade geraped wurde
> 
> Gegner war so gut wie tod ,ich pack alle meine Soldaten und geh rein & aufeinmal kommt mir Armee der Toten entgegen.
> Zack 300 top ausgebildete Urkus in 3 sekunden tod.
> Dann Konter angriff und verloren ._.



Spielst du das Online? Ich fand die Skirmish mit der Zeit irgendwie öde. Hab aber nur offline gespielt.


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Spielst du das Online? Ich fand die Skirmish mit der Zeit irgendwie öde. Hab aber nur offline gespielt.



Jop eigentlich zocke ich garnicht Uruks sondern immer Menschen aber mal ne ausnahme gemacht


----------



## Dropz (5. April 2012)

Hat jemand von euch den Film "earthlings" gesehen?


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

Ganzes Wochenende Sturmfrei Fuck to the Yeah


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ganzes Wochenende Sturmfrei Fuck to the Yeah



ganzes wochenende besuch


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> ganzes wochenende besuch



den werd ich auch haben


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> den werd ich auch haben



aber bestimmt nicht von Verwandten und Bekannten deiner Eltern *g*


----------



## Ogil (6. April 2012)

Wer weiss? "Mom's best friend's a milf..." :0

Ansonsten: Hey - ich bin munter und sobald es noch ein paar Grad waermer sind, werd ich mal noch etwas am Auto rumbasteln.


----------



## Kamsi (6. April 2012)

thema starshiptroopers aus dem nachtschwärmer

das war halt einer der letzten kritischen filme aus ende der 90er

heute dürfen bestimmte faktoren garnicht mehr in filmen genutzt werden weil sie sonst sie sonst politisch nicht korrekt wären.

red heat,otto,die götter müssen verrückt sein, pippi langstrumpf, predator und andere filme werden heute nicht mehr gross gedreht weil diskremierend ^^


----------



## Konov (6. April 2012)

Morgen allerseits!



Ogil schrieb:


> Wer weiss? "Mom's best friend's a milf..." :0



lol und sowas von dir, aber das gibt plus 1 

Heute abend Filmchen gucken mit ner Freundin, morgen dann grillen beim Kumpel und Sonntag hat meine Oma Geburtstag.
Schade nur, dass ich mir morgen eine kurze aber heftige Fleischvergiftung holen werde beim grillen.


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen allerseits!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Du bist ein böser Mensch


----------



## Highgrunt (6. April 2012)

Nicht böse, nur konsequent wie es scheint.


----------



## Konov (6. April 2012)

Highgrunt schrieb:


> Nicht böse, nur konsequent wie es scheint.



Das gefällt mir 
Nein ich bin sicher nicht böse, hab auch ein gutes Verhältnis zu meiner Oma.

Aber der großteil meiner restlichen Verwandten (nicht meine Eltern und Schwester) sind einfach furchtbar zu ertragen.
Menschlich gesehen sind das alles ziemliche Pfeifen und ich hatte nie besonders Lust Zeit mit denen zu verbringen. Und mittlerweile bin ich alt genug dass ich keine Gewissensbisse haben muss, wenn ich mich mit einer anständigen Notlüge aus der Situation herausmanövriere ohne jemanden direkt anzugreifen.

Familie funktioniert eben manchmal nur mit Lügen. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2012)

Tag zusammen. 
Na, auch alles grau in grau bei euch?^^


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Tag zusammen.
> Na, auch alles grau in grau bei euch?^^



blau in weiß :]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> blau in weiß :]



Jop, aber nicht mehr lange -.-

Moinsen btw


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> blau in weiß :]


Wurde für hier eigentlich auch angesagt :S 
Kommt hoffentlich noch


----------



## Dominau (6. April 2012)

Bei mir verziehn sich grad die grauen Wolken


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2012)

bei mir kommen sie jetzt


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

Wen juckt das Wetter ? 
Hab seit 3 Tagen die Rollos unten


----------



## Legendary (6. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wen juckt das Wetter ?
> Hab seit 3 Tagen die Rollos unten



Emo!


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Emo!



*Vampir

Ich geh nur Abends raus


----------



## Reflox (6. April 2012)

Edward...?


----------



## Legendary (6. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Edward...?



Dann wär er ein schwuler Emo. Oo


Stehst du dann auch auf Tomatensaft?


----------



## Dominau (6. April 2012)

Wenn wir schon bei Vampiren und Tomatensaft sind ..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t0g6lUzLj-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine neue Lieblingsband.


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

nevermind 
mh lecker minipizza *o*


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2012)

Gähnende Langeweile hier bei mir. Ich hab sogar wieder mit Siedler Online angefangen und surfe auf Lachschon.
Wie tief bin ich gesunken


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

Langeweile pff


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Langeweile pff



Bring mir was zu Saufen dann ist die ganz schnell wieder weg und es gibt lustige Forenbeiträge


----------



## Olliruh (6. April 2012)

Gute Idee ich könnte mir mal nen Bier aufmachen


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2012)

Auchnoch einen leidenden dürstenden Mann ärgern! Du solltest dich was schämen.


----------



## Dominau (7. April 2012)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Dropz (7. April 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!



wieso so früh ?


----------



## Konov (7. April 2012)

Morgen


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2012)

Morgen... ich will laufen... ich will MTB fahren


----------



## Konov (7. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Morgen... ich will laufen... ich will MTB fahren



Mein Beileid! Wird bestimmt bald wieder gehen.

Boah ich bin soooo müde... das Lernen zieht sich hin wie ein Kaugummi der einfach nur noch scheiße schmeckt.... keine Lust auf gar nix mehr.
SCHLAFEN


----------



## schneemaus (7. April 2012)

Servus Leute!

Gleich geht's shoppen mit den Töchtern von der Lebensgefährtin meines Vaters. Abiballkleider für die beiden aussuchen. Und das, wo ich so ein shoppingwütiger Mensch bin... not xD Aber da ich hinterher zum Essen eingeladen wurde, sag ich sicherlich nicht nein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. April 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein Beileid! Wird bestimmt bald wieder gehen.
> 
> Boah ich bin soooo müde... das Lernen zieht sich hin wie ein Kaugummi der einfach nur noch scheiße schmeckt.... keine Lust auf gar nix mehr.
> SCHLAFEN



nein, werde ja in 5 woche erneut operiert ... das dauert leider alles noch


----------



## Konov (7. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nein, werde ja in 5 woche erneut operiert ... das dauert leider alles noch



Oh kacke, na dann ist Ausdauer gefragt... Vorfreude ist ja die schönste Freude wie man so schön sagt...


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Papa hat Bier gebracht C: 5/5


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2012)

ja.... leider, werde bis dahin aber warscheinlich keine ausdauer mehr habe ... gnahh


----------



## Konov (7. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ja.... leider, werde bis dahin aber warscheinlich keine ausdauer mehr habe ... gnahh



Ich meinte keine körperliche Ausdauer, mehr die mentale Ausdauer die Zeit zu überstehen 

Die Zeit in der man keinen oder kaum Sport machen kann, das nervt halt immer weil man innerhalb kurzer Zeit wesentlich "unfitter" werden kann... aber da hilft nur Augen zu und durch und ggf. ein Alternativprogramm machen, wo man ausgelastet ist.


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2012)

Ich weiß schon wie du das meintest, ich hab es absichtlich falsch verstanden  Z.Z. schaffe ich es grade mal ca 400m zu gehen, danach kann ich nicht mehr -.- 
bis alles genesen ist dauert es warscheinlich ca 1 Jahr, zum Glück werde ich davor schon wieder MTB fahren können ...

Edit: wenigstens habe ich ca 4 Kilo abgenommen, warscheinlich wegen dem Kh Fraß ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon wie du das meintest, ich hab es absichtlich falsch verstanden  Z.Z. schaffe ich es grade mal ca 400m zu gehen, danach kann ich nicht mehr -.-
> bis alles genesen ist dauert es warscheinlich ca 1 Jahr, zum Glück werde ich davor schon wieder MTB fahren können ...



Wie ist das eigentlich genau passiert?


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2012)

Das :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin der in weiß  der Fuß (links) ist im Grass stecken geblieben und dann hat sich das Knie leicht verdreht.


----------



## Konov (7. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon wie du das meintest, ich hab es absichtlich falsch verstanden  Z.Z. schaffe ich es grade mal ca 400m zu gehen, danach kann ich nicht mehr -.-
> bis alles genesen ist dauert es warscheinlich ca 1 Jahr, zum Glück werde ich davor schon wieder MTB fahren können ...
> 
> Edit: wenigstens habe ich ca 4 Kilo abgenommen, warscheinlich wegen dem Kh Fraß ...



Naja klingt ja alles gar nicht soooo überdramatisch. Wird ne lange Zeit, aber denke wenn du gut Ablenkung findest, wird die Zeit auch schneller vergehen.
Das mit dem Abnehmen ist fürs MTBlen ganz gut eigentlich


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Welche Position zockst du ? 

Ich hab mal ne zeitlang als tightend gespielt :3


----------



## Kamsi (7. April 2012)

ein football spieler der ein diadem trägt oli ?


----------



## Manowar (7. April 2012)

Ich würd so sau gern spielen.. wurde auch mal einfach von einem angesprochen, der mich begeistern wollte "Jemanden mit der Statur brauchen wir immer" 
Wäre auch genau der richtige Sport für mich.
Aber genau wegen den Verletzungen will ich einfach nicht.. da macht man sich die Knie echt fix kaputt.


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ein football spieler der ein diadem trägt oli ?



ja RAWR


----------



## Kamsi (7. April 2012)

geb das diadem lieber an unsere frauen ab wie ich im anderen tread schrieb ^^ haben eh zuwenig frauen die hier posten da brauchen wir keinen mann der auf frau macht ^^


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich würd so sau gern spielen.. wurde auch mal einfach von einem angesprochen, der mich begeistern wollte "Jemanden mit der Statur brauchen wir immer"
> Wäre auch genau der richtige Sport für mich.
> Aber genau wegen den Verletzungen will ich einfach nicht.. da macht man sich die Knie echt fix kaputt.



Ebend nicht :/ diese Veletzung ist sowas von verdammt untypisch für Football. -.-
Wenn ich das mit "deiner Statur" richtig interpretiere, kannst du dich fast nicht verletzen, zumindestens auf der Position 

Ahja, ich spiele QB 
Hier nochmal ein Bild  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Nice du bist der Player im Team 

ich hab auch noch als running back gezockt aber das hat mir irgendwie keinen spaß gemacht. 
mh beim football kommt es eigentlich garnicht so auf die statur an ,als tightend hab ich leute gebloggt die 2 Köpfer größer und 20 Kilo schwerer waren


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2012)

1,94 und 94 kg, ist lustig wenn sie 3 LB brauchen um den QB zu Tackeln


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

1.83 ~ 70 Kilo


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 1.83 ~ 70 Kilo



Ach je, armer Bub, iss noch ein paar Butterbrote.

1.82 - 78 Kilo.


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ach je, armer Bub, iss noch ein paar Butterbrote.



Naja Muskelmasse  
16 Jahre schwimmen / 4 Jahre Wasserball / 3 Jahre Football 
Ich hab Bein/Rückenmuskeln wie sonst was


----------



## Manowar (7. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ebend nicht :/ diese Veletzung ist sowas von verdammt untypisch für Football. -.-
> Wenn ich das mit "deiner Statur" richtig interpretiere, kannst du dich fast nicht verletzen, zumindestens auf der Position



Trotzdem machen sich doch Leute, reihenweise die Knie kaputt?

Nein, ich bin nicht fett 
Ich wäre der fiese Typ, der dich am Wurf hindern müsste 



Olliruh schrieb:


> Nice du bist der Player im Team
> 
> ich hab auch noch als running back gezockt aber das hat mir irgendwie keinen spaß gemacht.
> mh beim football kommt es eigentlich garnicht so auf die statur an ,als tightend hab ich leute gebloggt die 2 Köpfer größer und 20 Kilo schwerer waren


Selbstverständlich gleicht man viel mit Technik aus, aber trotzdem reißt du mich mit meinen 110kg nicht so leicht aus den Schuhen


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Muss ich ja auch nicht 
Ich muss dich nur davon abhalten an meinen QB zu kommen


----------



## Ceiwyn (7. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja Muskelmasse
> 16 Jahre schwimmen / 4 Jahre Wasserball / 3 Jahre Football
> Ich hab Bein/Rückenmuskeln wie sonst was



Bei 70 Kilo redest du von Muskelmasse? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bei 70 Kilo redest du von Muskelmasse? ^^



Muskelmaße ist ja relativ


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2012)

Manowar... da wirst du dich wundern


----------



## Dropz (7. April 2012)

Ich merke gerade das ich unbedingt masse aufbauen muss


----------



## Kamsi (7. April 2012)

epic mela time @ dropz ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2012)

Das schlimme ist das ich immer mehr abnehme je mehr ich esse o.o


----------



## Dropz (7. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> epic mela time @ dropz ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hatte ich echt schon vor


----------



## Manowar (7. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Manowar... da wirst du dich wundern



Das weiß ich ja :> 
Hab schon oft genug Football geschaut 

Aber Olli könnte ich wohl einfach hochheben


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2012)

Morgen 

IGN PRO LEAGUE Y U NO LET ME SLEEP ?


----------



## Dropz (8. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> IGN PRO LEAGUE Y U NO LET ME SLEEP ?



LoL oder SC2 ?


----------



## Konov (8. April 2012)

Morgen!

47 Anrufe und ein Dutzend SMS, Handy Speicher überlastet, kein Netz, Simkarte schrott (geht zum Glück wieder)

Und alle heulen rum weil ich net zu Oma komme... ach leute ich hab Fresse dick für heute, scheiß Ostern


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2012)

Moin. Das ist der Vorteil wenn man im Ausland lebt: Niemand erwartet, dass man staendig zu irgendwelchen Feiertagen/Geburtstagen angetanzt kommt. 1 bis 2 Familienbesuche im Jahr zu den "wichtigeren" Familienfeiern (grosse runde Geburtstage, Hochzeiten oder so) und die Leute sind happy...


----------



## Konov (8. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Moin. Das ist der Vorteil wenn man im Ausland lebt: Niemand erwartet, dass man staendig zu irgendwelchen Feiertagen/Geburtstagen angetanzt kommt. 1 bis 2 Familienbesuche im Jahr zu den "wichtigeren" Familienfeiern (grosse runde Geburtstage, Hochzeiten oder so) und die Leute sind happy...



Ich halte mir die Option mit dem Ausland offen


----------



## Manowar (8. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Moin. Das ist der Vorteil wenn man im Ausland lebt: Niemand erwartet, dass man staendig zu irgendwelchen Feiertagen/Geburtstagen angetanzt kommt. 1 bis 2 Familienbesuche im Jahr zu den "wichtigeren" Familienfeiern (grosse runde Geburtstage, Hochzeiten oder so) und die Leute sind happy...



Da freu ich mich auch drauf :>
Sollte bei mir auch noch dieses Jahr losgehen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. April 2012)

Frohe ostern an allle^^


----------



## Ol@f (8. April 2012)

Bei mir in der Familie wird zwar Ostern nicht so wirklich gefeiert, aber meine Mum hat mich auch gefragt. Ich hab ihr dann einfach gesagt, dass ich für die Uni Lernen muss und keine Zeit für sowas hab. Damit hat sie sich auch begnügt. Meine Schwester meinte, dass sie arbeiten muss, damit sie sich das Praktikum in New York leisten kann. Von daher gibts bei uns kein wirkliches "Familientreffen" an Ostern.


----------



## Konov (8. April 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Familie wird zwar Ostern nicht so wirklich gefeiert, aber meine Mum hat mich auch gefragt. Ich hab ihr dann einfach gesagt, dass ich für die Uni Lernen muss und keine Zeit für sowas hab. Damit hat sie sich auch begnügt. Meine Schwester meinte, dass sie arbeiten muss, damit sie sich das Praktikum in New York leisten kann. Von daher gibts bei uns kein wirkliches "Familientreffen" an Ostern.



Hmm bei mir würde das "ich muss lernen" nicht reichen, da wird dann immer 47 mal nachgefragt ob es nicht doch irgendwie geht... stressig


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> LoL oder SC2 ?



LoL


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> LoL



Erstaunlich der olliruh ^^ immer am lachen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2012)

moinsen


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

ist schon wieder nachtmittags ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2012)

Moinsen kann man den ganzen Tag über sagen, macht man hier zumindest


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

ah ein nordlicht ^^


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2012)

Ich sorg mal (wieder) für Stimmung hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iLaglAD4iG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vorher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachher:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (8. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich sorg mal (wieder) für Stimmung hier
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gj  wird bei mir auch mal wieder Zeit


----------



## Konov (8. April 2012)

Wieso räumt man das net weg, vorallem aufm Bett das ganze Zeug... würde mich ja tierisch stören.
Ich räum sowas immer gleich weg.


----------



## Dropz (8. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wieso räumt man das net weg, vorallem aufm Bett das ganze Zeug... würde mich ja tierisch stören.
> Ich räum sowas immer gleich weg.



Mach ich nach dem Aufräumen auch immer aber dann lässt es immer mehr nach *g*


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lass das bloss nicht rtl sehen ^^ 

ist das dein bett ?

google bringt gruslige suchergebnisse bei Optisch ähnliche fotos ^^


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2012)

Naja ich lebe quasi in meinem bett  
Ich lieg hier mit meinem Laptop ,mach hier hausaufgaben,esse hier,mach so ca alles hier


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja ich lebe quasi in meinem bett
> Ich lieg hier mit meinem Laptop ,mach hier hausaufgaben,esse hier,mach so ca alles hier






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute bei Olliruh - *duck*


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2012)

bin doch schon laaaaaaaange fertig


----------



## Kamsi (8. April 2012)

aber bissel klein dein zimmer


----------



## Dropz (8. April 2012)

Ich will mein Zimmer auch als einziges Bett haben


----------



## Dominau (9. April 2012)

Moin..

Also wenn ich im Bett liege mit dem Laptop bekomm ich nach einer Stunde totale Rückenschmerzen. 
Und ne Maus kann ich im Bettchen ja auch nicht nehmen, also kann ich auch nix Spielen. :<


----------



## H2OTest (9. April 2012)

die Losung ist ein tablet


----------



## Konov (9. April 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Dominau (9. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> die Losung ist ein tablet



Nicht für mich .. 
Ich setzt mich einfach wie immer an den Schreibtisch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2012)

Youtube Link Y U NO WORK ?
...

Moinsen btw..


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2012)

Habe ich gestern schon gesehen. Die tut mir so leid. Sie hat niemals die Chance ihr Leben zu leben.


----------



## Olliruh (9. April 2012)

lol was los bei euch ? 

Ich hab ein großes Zimmer aber auch ein großes Bett & das Bett ist halt bequemer als der Schreibtischstuhl & die Maus funktioniert sehr wohl hier aufem Bett


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2012)

For Ariel

Hier nochmal der Link. Kann sich jeder seine Sache dazu denken, von wegen es gibt doch jeden Tag Kinder, die sterben und niemanden interessiert es. 

Mir tut sie jedenfalls leid. Und wenn man jmd den Wunsch erfüllen kann.. why not ?


----------



## Kamsi (9. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-KmFSmkDyr8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und da beginnen die google glasses parody videos ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (9. April 2012)

So, ich husche jetzt in die Badewanne, nachdem ich 90 Minuten pumpen war. Dürfen sich die Muskeln mal entspannen... und übermorgen gehts wieder an die Uni... mag nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (9. April 2012)

FERIEN - Alkohol,Frauen & lange schlafen <3


----------



## Doofkatze (10. April 2012)

Musste gestern Abend in einem Dota-Spiel doch recht lachen.

4 oder 5 mal hintereinander kamen beide Teams in der mittleren Lane zusammen, die Gegner, um zu pushen, wir, um alle Gegner umzunieten.

Ich, Invoker, ein Void, Mirana, Bristleback + Witch Doktor ... Void sprang immer wieder in die Mitte aller Gegner für seinen Ulti, worauf ich meine Meteore draufschoss, der Doktor spielte etwas mit und bei Volltreffern starben dann auch während des Ultis auch direkt mal 3 Personen. Dennoch blieb das Spiel zunächst immer fair, zumindest schafften die verbliebenen Gegner dann doch immer wieder 2-3 Tote bei uns, sodass dann beispielsweise 3 von uns und 4 von denen tot waren.

Irgendwann war plötzlich Gleichstand. 19:19 in Kills. Doch dann ...

Void verzielt sich, nur 2 Gegner in seinem Ulti, Void stirbt. Mein Meteor erwischt ebenso nur 1 Gegner richtig ... alles schien verloren. Bis 2 Gegner zusammenrannten und den Witch-Stun abbekamen. 10 hüpfende Stuns gegen 2 Helden. Er packte seinen Dot drauf, Mirana kam um die Ecke, Starfall, erwischte mit dem Arrow einen abseits stehenden Gegner, mein Blast ... Beide gestunnten Leute tot, der Typ vorhin mittem Meteor is auch tot gewesen, der gearrowte Gegner kommt nicht weit und Bristleback kommt noch um die Ecke und slowt den letzten Gegner. Alle 5 Gegner + nur unser Void tot. Alle Gegner verlassen innerhalb von 2 Sekunden das Spiel. SIIIIEG 

Es war absolut merkwürdig. Niemand kam zum farmen, stattdessen gab es ab der 20. Minute nur 5v5 (mehr oder weniger) Situationen, immer getreu dem Motto: Void rein, mein Meteor, was noch lebt mit Witch Ulti, Arrows ... Aber es klappte bis dahin nie so perfekt. Denn immer überlebten einige, die uns dann teilweise regelrecht zerfetzten. Bevor wir so zusammenspielten, sah es weit schlechter aus. Schließlich haben ne Enchantress + so ein Cairne die Toplane regelrecht auseinander genommen und gerade Ench war schon auf 6:1 zu Beginn.

Insgesamt 3 mal musste der arme Void unsere Mirana freihacken, hatte sich extra dieses Chopp-Item geholt (32% mehr Schaden auf Creeps + Baumfäll-Fähigkeit), wobei Mirana ständig zwischen Bäume hüpfte und nicht rauskam ... Was ein Chaos. Unsere Seite (Witch + mein Invoker) wurden 1 mal gegangt. Von 3 Leuten direkt. Witch schaffte wieder so einen wunderbaren Stun auf ausschließlich die 3 Gegner und mein Meteor saß^^

Ne tolle Sunstrike-Aktion gabs auch. Ich ziele nahe der Bäume, Traxi bleibt kurz davor stehen (Gedanke: VERDAMMT!), rennt dann aber doch noch rein


----------



## Davatar (10. April 2012)

Guten Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeen!

So bin nach 5 Tagen Internet-Abstinenz wiedermal on. Ostern war toll  Ich glaub ich hab noch nie an Ostern soviel erlebt wie dieses Jahr. Treffen mit Freunden, Verwandten, Osterneste suchen, snowboarden (gab tatsächlich super Schnee ), Leute bekochen, bekocht werden, sich ungewollt betrinken (war aber lustig  ) und gefühlte fünfzig Tonnen Karton rumschleppen. Herrlich 

Heute schau ich dann mal in meine E-Mails und finde endlich nen Beta-Invite von Blizzard!!! Nur leider für das falsche Spiel  Wer will schon MoP-Beta spielen? Ich wollte D3-Beta *heul*

Wie dem auch sei, jetzt hab ich unzählige Buffed-Seiten nachzulesen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

Verkehrsmonarch Ramsauer hat wieder ganze Arbeit geleistet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(n-tv: Ramsauer beklagt...)

Terrorzellen auf zwei Rädern. Thema verfehlt, setzen Ramsauer!

Kampfradler mit Krampf kriegen Kampfradlerkrampfadern. Schon besser.


----------



## Konov (10. April 2012)

Was sind denn bitte Kampfradler? ^^

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Kamsi (10. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Was sind denn bitte Kampfradler? ^^
> 
> Guten Morgen!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder er hatte einen unfall nachdem er einen von den radfahrerinen hier gesehen hat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (10. April 2012)

Lol. Ich hab gerad Krampfadern gelesen ... und hab mich gefragt, wie das alles zusammen hängt. Mehr Fahrradfahren, weniger Krampfadern 

Achso - guten Morgen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Was sind denn bitte Kampfradler? ^^



_Er [Ramsauer] habe beobachtet, wie Radler selbst unter den Augen von Polizisten rote Ampeln und jede Verkehrsregel missachteten, sagte Ramsauer der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung". Die Polizei sei manchmal einfach überfordert, "der *Verrohung dieser Kampf-Radler* endlich Einhalt zu gebieten", sagte der CSU-Politiker.
_
Mal so eine rote Ampel, ok. Aber unter den Augen von Polizisten?! Ungeheuerlich!
Aber ganz nebenher fällt dem Verfassungsschutz so ein neues Betätigungsfeld in den Schoß. Thema "Zwickauer Terrorzelle" verebbt, jetzt neu: Thema "Zweiradler Terrorzelle". 

Edit:
Möglicherweile ist ein Kampf-Radler aber auch nur ein harmloses Getränk, ein Merchandising-Produkt der FDP. Die Prozentzahl ist ähnlich. Analog zum "Retter"-T-Shirts von St. Pauli.


----------



## Doofkatze (10. April 2012)

Besser als meine Kampfadler.


----------



## Konov (10. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> _Er [Ramsauer] habe beobachtet, wie Radler selbst unter den Augen von Polizisten rote Ampeln und jede Verkehrsregel missachteten, sagte Ramsauer der "Neuen Osnabrücker Zeitung". Die Polizei sei manchmal einfach überfordert, "der *Verrohung dieser Kampf-Radler* endlich Einhalt zu gebieten", sagte der CSU-Politiker.
> _
> Mal so eine rote Ampel, ok. Aber unter den Augen von Polizisten?! Ungeheuerlich!
> Aber ganz nebenher fällt dem Verfassungsschutz so ein neues Betätigungsfeld in den Schoß. Thema "Zwickauer Terrorzelle" verebbt, jetzt neu: Thema "Zweiradler Terrorzelle".
> ...



Schon ziemlich lächerlich was dieser Ramsauer von sich gibt.
Gut man sollte der Polizei mit dem Fahrrad nicht davonfahren... ^^
Aber deswegen gleich Kampfradler... klingt mehr so als würde jemand irgendwo langfahren und während der Fahrt Passanten umknocken.


----------



## Doofkatze (10. April 2012)

Sind wir auf dem Weg gen amerikanische Rechtsprechung?

Dort gibt es ja bundesstaatweit ganz wirre Verbote, die offensichtlich dadurch entstanden sind, weil sich ein Politiker mal davon gestört fühlte.


----------



## Kamsi (10. April 2012)

ich liebe amazon kunden die das gekauft haben kauften auch ^^

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=unbenannt4xdi2.jpg

Wer hätte gedacht das gw2 spieler sich für stochastik interessieren ^^


----------



## H2OTest (10. April 2012)

Grad episches LOL Game gehabt:

Wir 4 Premades und ein RND. Ich mit Xin im Jungle vs Fiora, Bot Morde und Lulu vs Ashe und Lulu, Mid Cassio vs Cassio, Top Talon vs Morde.
(Die erst genannten waren meine Mates)
Mit Xin im Jungel läuft alles ganz gut, konnte Top schnellen Kill und nebenbei die Mitte gebabysitted.
Die Mitte also ganz gut gefeedet, ich genauso, die Top und Bot halten einigermaßen. Als ich an meinem Redbuff angekommen bin, sehe ich die Fiora, wie sie versucht zu stealen, doch ich schaff erst den Redbuff und danach sie.
Jedoch hat es die Fiora geschafft gefeedet zu werden und hat uns auseinander genommen. Wir hocken im Busch und das Team gegnerische Team kommt an. Cassio haut ihre Ulti rein, ich spring an die Fiora und schon ist sie Tod, wir haben noch 3 Leute gekillt und dann Baron gemacht. Man hat wirklich gesehen wie die Fiora das Team "gecarryed" hat. Nach dem sie weg waren hat das gegnerische Team nix geschaft. Aber die Fiora hat uns im 2 on 1 echt auseinander genommen ...

Also Nerf Fiora


----------



## Zonalar (10. April 2012)

Hört sich spannend an H2O =) Köntt eig auch mal wieder vorbeischauen, Fiora kenn ich gar nicht 
Aber hab gar keine Zeit LoL zu spielen. Les zurzeit ziemlich viele Bücher, und wenn eher Bock habe zum zoggen, dann in dieser Reihenfolge:
1: Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning
2: Defence of the Ancience 2 (DotA 2)
3: Minecraft (habs mir erst gekauft)
und dann vllt mal wieder The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim oder Heroes of Newerth (HoN)
vielleicht mal wieder Tetris.
...
oh, achja, dann LoL =)

LoL ist ein super Spiel mit seinen ganz eigenen Finessen, und möchte hier bitte kein Fanboy-Gebashe hören über HoN/LoL/DotA. Die Fanbase is viel zu aggresiv, als das man ne anständige Diskussion hinbringt (zumindest ingame isses unmöglich, fast wie im Fussball ._.).
Aber mich spricht HoN und DotA mehr an, vom Gameplay her =)


----------



## Dropz (10. April 2012)

Ich will unbedingt Dota 2 spielen  Ich guck mir schon sehnsüchtig die ganzen Cups und Streams an


----------



## aufgeraucht (10. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Schon ziemlich lächerlich was dieser Ramsauer von sich gibt.



_sagte Peter Ramsauer (CSU) am Dienstag: „Wenn sich die Helmtragequote von neun Prozent nicht_ _*signifikant auf weit über 50 Prozent* .."
_Mittlerweile die Quote auf 11% schöngeredet.

_Bundesverkehrsminister Peter Ramsauer (CSU) appelliert an Parkhausbetreiber, für *Rentner Extra-Stellplätze* zu reservieren.
_Wie wärs mit Stellplätzen für alkoholisierte Fahrer? Dann müssen die nicht lange benebelt im Parkhaus runtüddeln. Schließlich lehnt Ramsauer die Null-Promille-Grenze ab. Und für Klaustophobe, Eilige, Großeinkäufer, Luxus-Shopper (ja, auch ich fühle mich unsicher, wenn ich mit dem neuen 120-Zoll-Flat durchs Parkhaus streife) und.... äh stopp. Wir brauchen unbedingt noch Parkplätze für die verbleibende Minderheit.

_Auf Ramsauers Veranlassung hin werden seit einigen Monaten englische Begriffe im Verkehrsministerium nicht mehr verwendet. Statt "Laptop" heißt es dort nun "*Klapprechner*", "Tickets" werden "Fahrscheine" genannt und "Flipcharts" heißen im Ministerium offiziell nur "*Tafelschreibblock*"
_Willkommen im 21. Jahrhundert.
_
Bundesverkehrsminister Peter Ramsauer (CSU) will der Nutzung von Kopfhörern durch Fußgänger den Kampf ansagen. "Mit lauter Musik oder dem Handy in den Ohren *schlafwandeln sie über Straßen und Bahnsteige*" ..diese seien seiner Ansicht nach mit an der steigenden Zahl von Toten im Straßenverkehr Schuld.
_Zurück zum guten alten Ghetto-Blaster.

Wie meinst du das 'ziemlich lächerlich'? ;-)


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mindfuck

guten morgen


----------



## Zonalar (10. April 2012)

Olliruh, bei deinem BIld hab ich genau 10 Sekunden gebraucht um zu begreifen, was ich genau sehe 
Danke


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2012)

Ich habs gemerkt als ich "Gandalf" gesehen habe


----------



## Konov (10. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das 'ziemlich lächerlich'? ;-)



Genau so wie du es angedeutet hast 

Thema Kopfhörer: Für Biker kann ichs verstehen, dass man dazu geneigt ist, das zu verbieten.
Mit etwas Gewohnheit hört man aber auch trotz mittel-lauter Kopfhörer alles um sich herum. Viele stellen die Dinger halt zu laut...

Für Fußgänger ist das aber völlig hirnlos, dann können wir gleich jedem eine Uniform anziehen. 

@Olli
Erklär mal!
Außer der Herr der Ringe Crew und Gandalf mit kurzen Haaren seh ich da nix!


----------



## Kamsi (10. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Olliruh, bei deinem BIld hab ich genau 10 Sekunden gebraucht um zu begreifen, was ich genau sehe
> Danke



ich habe erst geschaut ob ein schwarzer versteckt auf dem foto ist ^^

danach rechtsklick - grafikadresse kopieren - google bildersuche enter ^^


----------



## Tilbie (11. April 2012)

Moin Buffed,

Hoffe ihr hattet auch tolle Osterfeiertage


----------



## Doofkatze (11. April 2012)

Wer hat nu eigentlich das "Kill-Duell" (Legolas + Gimli) gewonnen? :-)


ich glaub ja immer noch, der Elb dürfte gewonnen haben, da er ja zwischenzeitig schon etwas weiter in Führung war. Da können Zwerge einfach nich mithalten.


----------



## Zonalar (11. April 2012)

Gott ich hab jezz echt ein Problem am Hals. Könnt ihr mir vllt mal aushelfen? 
Ich mal vor etwa 2 Jahren, als ich auf der Suche nach einer Software war, mich bei einer Webseite angemeldet. Mein Ziel war, so ein DivX-Player runterzuladen, damit ich Filme bei buffed.de schauen kann (ich hatte damals noch keine Ahnung, wie ich an die Software jezz drankomme, denn irgendwie wollte jeder Geld von mir, sobald ich einen Dowload gefunden habe).
Auf der Suche bin ich über eine Webseite gestolpert, wo ich mir den Player runterladen kann. DIe haben mir aber gesagt, ich muss mich vorher anmelden.
Ich war skeptisch, denn genau an dieser Hürde habe ich es immer sein lassen. Diesmal hatte ich aber kein Bock,länger zu suchen. 
Also habe ich mich auf der Webseite Anonym angemoldenb (mit falschem Namen und falscher Addresse, aber mit meinem Main-Email-account).
Irgendwo stand kleingedruckt, dass ich, wenn ich akzeptiere, einen Jahresvertrag abschliesse, um auf der Webseite angebotene Software runterzuladen (die Webseite heisst:www.top-of-software.de).
Natürlich hab ich vorher immer nur die riesengrossen "KOSTENLOS SOFTWARE RUNTERLADEN!!1!" Schilder gesehen. 

Nach einigem Zanken war es mir zu blöde, und ich hab einfach zugestimmt. Schliesslich hab ich ja Addresse und Namen gefälscht, da kann man mich nicht finden.
Bald darauf habe ich gemerkt, dass die Webseite garnicht die Software zum runterladen anbietet, sondern eben nur so ein "Zwischenhändler" ist. So ähnlich wie chip.de, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine.
Ich hab mich geärgert, dass ich mich schonwieder auf einer Webseite nutzlos angemeldet habe und hab die sachen stehen lassen. Ich hab die Webseite nie wieder besucht.

Jetzt aber habe ich eine ellenlange E-mail bekommen, dass sie ihr Geld haben wollen. Ich habe ja den Jahresvertrag quasi bestätigt und sie wollen ihre Kohle sehen. das wären in diesem Fall 105 Euro insgesamt (Mahnung mit einberechnet).
Ich will aber nicht zahlen!
Aber jetzt bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob ich da drum herum komme. schliesslich habe ich den bösen "Jaaaa, ich hab die AGB durchgelesen, und jezz lass mich in Ruhe"-Knopf gedrückt.

Habt ihr eine Idee, was ich da machen kann? Ich pack noch die ganze mail in einen Spoiler, damit ihr dass selber durchlesen kann (falls sich jemand dazu aufrafft)


Spoiler






> Tropmi Payment GmbH
> Rheinbahnstraße 3
> 65185 Wiesbaden
> 
> ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2012)

Die KI Piloten in X3TC sind ja mal abartig dämlich...
dauernd fehlen mir plötzlich Schiffe ohne Xenon oder Piraten in der Nähe also fliegen sie dauernd in irgendwas hinein...


Hab schon 6 oder 7 Schiffe so verloren... darunter auch voll ausgestattete Geier Superfrachter und Rapiers... kennt jemand vielleicht irgendeine Mod oder Patch die das ganze behebt?


----------



## Konov (11. April 2012)

Morgen zusammen!

@Benji
Würde dir erstmal raten das Schreiben einfach zu ignorieren.

Über Google findet man heraus dass der Betreiber der Seite top-of-software nur eine Art selbstständiger Subunternehmer eines Englischen Unternehmens mit dem Namen Content Services Ltd. ist und die bescheißen wohl regelmässig ihre Kunden.
Also in Google finden sich einige Ergebnisse die "Abzocke" beschreiben, daher würde ich an deiner Stelle einfach gar nicht reagieren, egal was da noch für Briefe kommen.

Wenn die Schweizer Kantonspolizei irgendwann vor deiner Tür steht, dann kannste nachfragen was los ist


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. April 2012)

Tag verpennt. Brauch ne gute Erklärung für den Chef morgen.


----------



## Ol@f (11. April 2012)

@Benji
Ich kenn 1,2 Bekannte bei denen das auch mal passiert ist. Nach ca. 5-10 Mahnbriefen hören die einfach auf, weils für die dann zu kostspielig wird. Das heißt, einfach ignorieren, Geld behalten und dann wird nichts passieren. Wenn du die Adressen bei Google eintippst, wird das sicher nochmal bestätigt.

Edit. Huch, Zeit nicht beachtet :<
Edit2. 


aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Kein Mensch schreibt 10 Mahnbriefe.
> 
> Mit solchen erlogenen Geschichten ist niemanden geholfen.


Ich kenne die genaue Zahl nicht mehr genau. Daher habe ich lieber nach oben abgeschätzt (sollte mit dem "ca." angedeutet werden). Daraus aber schlussfolgern zu wollen, dass das erlogen sei, ist falsch. Übrigens, woher nimmst du die Gewissheit, dass keiner 10 Mahnbriefe schreibt? Du behauptest hier einfach das Gegenteil.

Letzten Endes scheint Ceiwyn (als vermutlich einer der Kompetenteren bzgl. solcher Themen) Recht zu geben, dass man diese Briefe am Besten ignoriert.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Gott ich hab jezz echt ein Problem am Hals. Könnt ihr mir vllt mal aushelfen?
> Ich mal vor etwa 2 Jahren, als ich auf der Suche nach einer Software war, mich bei einer Webseite angemeldet. Mein Ziel war, so ein DivX-Player runterzuladen, damit ich Filme bei buffed.de schauen kann (ich hatte damals noch keine Ahnung, wie ich an die Software jezz drankomme, denn irgendwie wollte jeder Geld von mir, sobald ich einen Dowload gefunden habe).
> Auf der Suche bin ich über eine Webseite gestolpert, wo ich mir den Player runterladen kann. DIe haben mir aber gesagt, ich muss mich vorher anmelden.
> Ich war skeptisch, denn genau an dieser Hürde habe ich es immer sein lassen. Diesmal hatte ich aber kein Bock,länger zu suchen.
> ...



Einfach überhaupt nichts machen. Wenn da tatsächlich eine Forderung bestehen sollte, würdest du irgendwann Post vom Gericht bekommen, wo sie dich bitten, dich dazu zu äußern. Vermutlich wird aber eh nix passieren. Wie alt warst du eigentlich zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt? Wenn du noch nicht 18 warst, verpufft ohnehin praktisch jede Forderung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> @Benji
> Ich kenn 1,2 Bekannte bei denen das auch mal passiert ist. Nach ca. 5-10 Mahnbriefen hören die einfach auf,


Kein Mensch schreibt 10 Mahnbriefe.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. April 2012)

Kann man Minesweeper auf höchster Stufe eigentlich OHNE Glück schaffen? Hinterher habe ich immer so eine Stelle, wo ich nur raten kann. Ok, meistens sinds auch mal gerne 3 - 4 Stellen.


----------



## bkeleanor (12. April 2012)

geht mir genauso mit minesweeper.
und hab bisher auch immer daneben getippt.


----------



## Zonalar (12. April 2012)

@Doofkatze. Nein, du brauchst definitiv Glück, um zumindest wichtige Eckpunkte beim ersten Klick freizulegen, ohne zu explodieren. 
Glaubs mir, ich spiel fast jeder Heimfahrt aufm Netbook minesweeper (für mehr isser zu langsam) mit allen 99 minen 

@my topic
Danke für Eure Antworten. Ich hab jetzt echt schon Panik geschoben. Ich möchte wirklich nicht 100 Euro für etwas ausgeben, dass ich nie verwendet habe, und wo auch nicht wirklich was geboten wird. Ich fühl mich bei der Sache einfach verarscht ._.
Ich bin froh, dass ich nicht meine eigenen Personalien eingegeben habe, es sollte kein Problem sein für mich, alles abzustreiten. Zudem ich Ihre "Dienstleistung" nie in Anspruch genommen habe.
Und damals war ich etwa 17, also nicht Volljährig. Wie aber aus der E-mail vorgeht, haben die ja geschrieben, dass im diesem Falle ich der Betrüger wäre, da ich mit falschen Personalien mich angemeldet habe (ich habe 1984 oder so eingegeben, und völlig falsche Addresse, die aber stimmen musste. Postleitzahl is von einer nich weit entferntem Nachbardorf).
Zudem bin ich Schweizer, von dem her weiss ich nichtmal, wer sich dann drum kümmern würde. das deutsche Gericht/ poliezei oder die Schweizerische?
Ich werde jetzt aber eurem Rat folgen und die Füsse still halten. Wenn sie ihre mikrigen 100 Euro wollen, müssen sie kommen und es sicht holen   


Ganz andere Geschichte.
Ich wurde schonmal ähnlich über den Tisch gezogen mit einer solchen halb-pseudo-Dienstleistung. 
Is mal ein Anruf bei uns reingeschneit, und ich hab den Hörer abgenommen.
Die Story spielte sich ungefähr so ab:

Verkäufer: Guten Tag Herr Hauri. Hier ist die Firma "soundso", sind sie Herr "Vater"?

Ich:  Ähm, Guten Tag. Nein, meine Eltern sind leider nicht zuhause.

Verkäufer: Das ist aber schade. Dürfte ich vielleicht wissen, wie alt sie sind.

Ich: Öhm, ich bin 18, wieso?

Verkäufer: Och nur so. Wir haben hier eine Dienstleistung, die sie vielleicht interessieren würde. Ihre Eltern haben sie auch schon einmal abgeschlossen - weswegen wir hier nochmal anrufen und nachfragen, den Vertrag zu erneuern -
Stimmen Sie zu?

(ich war generft, ich wollte mich nicht mit Telefonfritzen rumprügeln)
Ich: Äh ja geht in Ordnung? (glaub ich)

Verkäufer: Ah, dann ist ja alles gut, sie werden die Schlüsselanhänger mit der Rechnung bald bekommen.

Ich: Äh wa-?

Verkäufer: VIelen Dank dass sie zugestimmtr haben, einen schönen Tag noch

Ich: Warten sie ma-

abgehängt. 
Auf den darauffolgenden Tagen hab ich einen Brief erhalten mit einem kleinem Säcklein mit SCHLÜSSELANHÄNGERN mit einer Addresse drauf, wohin sie geschickt werden sollen, falls sie verlorengeht und sie jemand findet. Für etwa 2 Jahre oder so. Dieser Spass hat mich 200 Franken gekostet. Ich hab bei Ihnen angerufen, wütend weil ich mich übers Ohre gehauen vorkommte. Die haben mir kühl erklärt, dass ich mich mündlich an dem Vertrag gebunden habe und sie das Telefongespräch aufgenommen haben, um es zu beweisen. Ich könne mich da nicht rausreden und muss zahlen.
...ich hab klein bei gegeben.

Seit dem hab ich "milde gesagt" immense Skepsis bei jeder Art von Telefon-Verkäufern, oder Telefon-Umfragen.
Wenn ich je jemand erwische, wie er mit seinen Freunden damit prahlt, wie er wieder einen Kunden über den Latz hauen konnte mit einer pfiffigen Idee...
ich bring ihn persöhnlich zu Jesus (wenn ihr versteht was ich meine)


----------



## Davatar (12. April 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Kann man Minesweeper auf höchster Stufe eigentlich OHNE Glück schaffen? Hinterher habe ich immer so eine Stelle, wo ich nur raten kann. Ok, meistens sinds auch mal gerne 3 - 4 Stellen.


In meiner Ausbildungszeit spielte ich vermutlich 10-20 Runden Minesweeper am Tag (ich hatte damals oft nix zu tun und musste die Zeit irgendwie absitzen...). Da kam etwa auf jedes 10. Spiel eins, das man auch ohne Glück lösen konnte. Aber da siegte dann oft die Dummheit/Konzentrationsschwäche und man verklickte sich aus Versehen...

Edit: 





Benji9 schrieb:


> Auf den darauffolgenden Tagen hab ich einen Brief erhalten mit einem kleinem Säcklein mit SCHLÜSSELANHÄNGERN mit einer Addresse drauf, wohin sie geschickt werden sollen, falls sie verlorengeht und sie jemand findet. Für etwa 2 Jahre oder so. Dieser Spass hat mich 200 Franken gekostet. Ich hab bei Ihnen angerufen, wütend weil ich mich übers Ohre gehauen vorkommte. Die haben mir kühl erklärt, dass ich mich mündlich an dem Vertrag gebunden habe und sie das Telefongespräch aufgenommen haben, um es zu beweisen. Ich könne mich da nicht rausreden und muss zahlen.
> ...ich hab klein bei gegeben.


Du kannst Post ungeöffnet zurückschicken, respektive die Annahme verweigern. Wenn Du also weisst, dass die Post von ner Firma kommt, von der Du nichts haben wolltest, kannst Du die einfach wieder zurückschicken. Alternativ kannst Du die Post auch zurückschicken und nen Brief dazu legen, in dem Du schreibst, dass Du keine Einwilligung zum Bestellen gegeben hast und die Post verweigerst. Dann können die auch nichts machen. Wichtig ist einfach, dass Du alles im Originalzustand zurückschickst und es nicht aussieht, als hättest Dus schon benutzt.


----------



## Konov (12. April 2012)

Morgen allerseits!

Wie sieht das eigentlich bei euch aus, wird sich jemand von euch Guild Wars 2 besorgen?

Spiele mit dem Gedanken, bin aber noch unsicher. Wenn werde ich es warscheinlich erst kurz vor Release holen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2012)

> Edit: Du kannst Post ungeöffnet zurückschicken, respektive die Annahme verweigern. Wenn Du also weisst, dass die Post von ner Firma kommt, von der Du nichts haben wolltest, kannst Du die einfach wieder zurückschicken. Alternativ kannst Du die Post auch zurückschicken und nen Brief dazu legen, in dem Du schreibst, dass Du keine Einwilligung zum Bestellen gegeben hast und die Post verweigerst. Dann können die auch nichts machen. Wichtig ist einfach, dass Du alles im Originalzustand zurückschickst und es nicht aussieht, als hättest Dus schon benutzt.



Wenn das allerdings rauskommt, trägst du sämtliche in Verbindung mit der Verzögerung verbundenen Kosten, die auch gerne mal teurer sein können als die eigentliche Forderung und ist daher nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Davatar (12. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Wenn das allerdings rauskommt, trägst du sämtliche in Verbindung mit der Verzögerung verbundenen Kosten, die auch gerne mal teurer sein können als die eigentliche Forderung und ist daher nicht empfehlenswert.


Wenn was rauskommt?


Edit: Zu Guild Wars 2: Mir gefiel schon der erste Teil nicht, drum werd ich mir den zweiten Teil gar nicht erst zulegen.


----------



## tear_jerker (12. April 2012)

ich hatte mal ein ähnliches problem benji. geh auf eine verbraucherseite oder google nach einer die formbriefe bezüglich solcher abzockerseiten haben. das füllst du aus und schickst es per einschreiben an denjenigen der die forderung stellt. das einschreiben kostet dich knappe 6 euro und danach hat sich die sache

@davatar, ich kann verstehend as einem gw nicht unbedingt gefallen hat, aber es war ein richtig gutes spiel und das gepaart mit einer offenen welt....wie kann mand as nicht gut finden?^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn was rauskommt?



Dass man Post absichtlich zu spät oder gar nicht in Empfang nimmt?


----------



## Ogil (12. April 2012)

Na mal ehrlich - muss man sich wirklich Sorgen machen dass Firmen die ganz offensichtlich auf Betrug und Abzocke ausgelegt sind gerichtliche Schritte einleiten? Die Grundidee solcher Maschen ist doch immer, dass davon ausgegangen wird, dass der dumme Kunde klein beigibt und zahlt. Und wenn nicht - dann Pech gehabt und auf einen anderen Dummen gehofft. 

Eine E-Mail-Mahnung mit irgendwelchen falschen Daten wuerde ich einfach ignorieren und bestimmt nicht mit einem offiziellen Brief/Formschreiben mit meinen richtigen Daten beantworten. Sollen sie sich die Muehe machen und meine Daten ermitteln und mir eine offizielle Mahnung per Post zustellen. In den meisten Faellen wird das wohl eher nicht passieren.

Bei diesen Schluesselanhaengern haette ich auch einfach die Annahme verweigert. Das ist Dummenfang/Abzocke - vor allem 200CHF fuer einen Service, den viele Hausratsversicherungen (also meine macht das zumindest) kostenfrei bzw. als Teil ihrer normalen Gebuehr (die wahrscheinlich bei deutlich weniger als 200CHF im Jahr liegt) anbieten. Den muendlichen Vertrag muesste die Firma vor Gericht wohl auch nachweisen - und wenn das Gespraech wirklich so ablief wie beschrieben, dann sind sie sicher wenig daran interessiert, die Gespraechsaufzeichnung als Beweismittel zu nutzen.


----------



## Davatar (12. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Dass man Post absichtlich zu spät oder gar nicht in Empfang nimmt?


Da hast Du mich wohl missverstanden. Man kann Post offiziell verweigern, das heisst nicht, dass man sie zu spät in Empfang nimmt, sondern dass man der Post mitteilt, dass man das Paket/den Brief nicht haben will, respektive die Annahme verweigert. Stell Dir vor, der Postbote kommt vorbei und bringt Dir ein Paket. Nun sagst Du, dass Du die Annahme verweigerst. Also nimmt der Postbote das Paket wieder mit und schickts zurück. Solltest Du bei der Ablieferung des Pakets nicht vor Ort gewesen sein, kannst Du der entsprechenden Poststelle anrufen und ihnen mitteilen, dass Du die Annahme des Pakets verweigerst. Sie sind nun dazu verpflichtet, das Paket wieder abzuholen. Wichtig ist einfach, dass Du das Paket nicht öffnest. Ansonsten gilt das Paket automatisch als entgegengenommen. Aber selbst bei geöffnetem Paket kannst Du es wieder zurückschicken mit einem entsprechenden Brief in dem steht, dass Du die Ware nicht bestellt hast, respektive nicht willst. Bei nem "Telefonkauf" wie im Fall von Benji ist das problemlos möglich. In Deutschland fällt der Telefonverkauf unter Paragraph 7 des Gesetzes gegen den unlauteren Wettbewerb.




			
				Bundesministerium schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 7 Unzumutbare Belästigungen*
> (1) Eine geschäftliche Handlung, durch die ein Marktteilnehmer in unzumutbarer Weise belästigt wird, ist unzulässig. Dies gilt insbesondere für Werbung, obwohl erkennbar ist, dass der angesprochene Marktteilnehmer diese Werbung nicht wünscht.(2) Eine unzumutbare Belästigung ist stets anzunehmen 1.bei Werbung unter Verwendung eines in den Nummern 2 und 3 nicht aufgeführten, für den Fernabsatz geeigneten Mittels der kommerziellen Kommunikation, durch die ein Verbraucher hartnäckig angesprochen wird, obwohl er dies erkennbar nicht wünscht;*2.**bei Werbung mit einem Telefonanruf gegenüber einem Verbraucher ohne dessen vorherige ausdrückliche Einwilligung oder gegenüber einem sonstigen Marktteilnehmer ohne dessen zumindest mutmaßliche Einwilligung,*3.bei Werbung unter Verwendung einer automatischen Anrufmaschine, eines Faxgerätes oder elektronischer Post, ohne dass eine vorherige ausdrückliche Einwilligung des Adressaten vorliegt, oder4.bei Werbung mit einer Nachricht, bei der die Identität des Absenders, in dessen Auftrag die Nachricht übermittelt wird, verschleiert oder verheimlicht wird oder bei der keine gültige Adresse vorhanden ist, an die der Empfänger eine Aufforderung zur Einstellung solcher Nachrichten richten kann, ohne dass hierfür andere als die Übermittlungskosten nach den Basistarifen entstehen.(3) Abweichend von Absatz 2 Nummer 3 ist eine unzumutbare Belästigung bei einer Werbung unter Verwendung elektronischer Post nicht anzunehmen, wenn 1.ein Unternehmer im Zusammenhang mit dem Verkauf einer Ware oder Dienstleistung von dem Kunden dessen elektronische Postadresse erhalten hat,2.der Unternehmer die Adresse zur Direktwerbung für eigene ähnliche Waren oder Dienstleistungen verwendet,3.der Kunde der Verwendung nicht widersprochen hat und4.der Kunde bei Erhebung der Adresse und bei jeder Verwendung klar und deutlich darauf hingewiesen wird, dass er der Verwendung jederzeit widersprechen kann, ohne dass hierfür andere als die Übermittlungskosten nach den Basistarifen entstehen.


Quelle: Artikel 7 zur Unzumutbaren Belästigung

In der Schweiz (in der Benji, glaub ich, wohnt) handelt es sich beim Telefonverkauf um ein Haustürgeschäft, welches 7 Tage Rücktrittsrecht beinhaltet, WENN Die Summe CHF 100.- übersteigt. Ansonsten muss man die Ware bezahlen. Allerdings, wenn der Verkäufer am Telefon von einem Widerrufsrecht des Vertrages spricht, gilt dies als Vertragsbestandteil des mündlichen Vertrags, wodurch der Käufer ebenfalls vom Vertrag zurücktreten kann, auch wenn die Summe < CHF 100.- ist.

Quelle: Saldo.ch


----------



## Zonalar (12. April 2012)

Soviele nützliche Informationen *_* Ich lass mich nie wieder von solcher Abzockerfirmen zum Narren halten. Die können mir meine Stiefel putzen!

Oh btw, ich unterschreibe heute meinen Lehrlingsvertrag  4 Lehrjahre als Konstrukteur Profil E/EFZ. Ich freu mich richtig.
Wenn da nicht eine kleine Sache im Vetrag wäre. Aber die kläre ich gleich direkt vor Ort mit meinem Lehrmeister/Verantwortlichen. 
Nämlich steht bei mir bei Punkt 11:
Krankengeldversicherung vereinbart:
ja[X], nein [_]
[50]% Lehrbetrieb [50]% Lernende Person

Meine Eltern, mein jetziger Chef beim Praktikum und alle meine Arbeitskollegen sagen dort sollten eig. 100% beim Lehrbetrieb stehen. Ich kläre das jetzt mit dem Lehrmeister, wie dort 50% hinkommen. Es würde quasi bedeuten, dass für jeden Tag, wo ich krank bin, ich nur die Hälfte des Lohnes verdiene. ._.


----------



## Feuerkatze (12. April 2012)

@Schlüsselanhängergeschichte: leider bin ich mit der Schweizer Gesetzlage nicht so vertraut. In Deutschland gibt es meines Wissens nach aber einer Möglichkeit von Strassengeschäften oder eben auch telefonischen Geschäften innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückzutreten. Ist mir auch mal ähnlich passiert, ich habe mich auf der Strasse bequatschen lassen. Seitdem weigere ich mich irgendwo auf der Strasse irgendwas zu meiner Person anzugeben. 

@krankengeldversicherung:heisst eher, dass du die Hälfte der Versicherung zahlen musst, nicht die Hälfte deines Gehaltes. (und du wenn du die Hälfte der Versicherung zahlst, dann das ganze Krankengeld erhältst).


----------



## Konov (12. April 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> @davatar, ich kann verstehend as einem gw nicht unbedingt gefallen hat, aber es war ein richtig gutes spiel und das gepaart mit einer offenen welt....wie kann mand as nicht gut finden?^^



Hmm, hätte mal wieder Lust auf so ein Game wie WoW, wobei ja bei GW2 die Itemspirale fehlt - was erstmal sehr gut ist.

Allerdings hab ich gehört dass GW2 sehr PVP lastig werden soll, und das stelle ich mir langfristig irgendwie etwas mau vor.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hmm, hätte mal wieder Lust auf so ein Game wie WoW, wobei ja bei GW2 die Itemspirale fehlt - was erstmal sehr gut ist.
> 
> Allerdings hab ich gehört dass GW2 sehr PVP lastig werden soll, und das stelle ich mir langfristig irgendwie etwas mau vor.



Guild Wars stand ja schon immer für ein erstklassiges PvP. Ich hoffe, das wird sich bei Teil 2 nicht ändern. Der andere Content wird aber auch gut sein, da bin ich mir sicher. 

Der Vorteil ist halt, man bezahlt nur einmalig. Man ist an nichts gebunden. 

Werde es mir kaufen, allerdings erst bei Release. Ich hoffe, dass es mich genau so fesseln wird wie Guild Wars und danach WoW


----------



## Deathstyle (12. April 2012)

GW2 ist genau wie SW: ToR, hat schon was und wird sicherlich auch erfolgreich aber spricht mich garnicht an.
Ich bin zwar sehr PvP-affin aber irgendwie klingt GW2 eher nach kurzweiligen Spaß und nicht wie ein richtiges MMO, also vonwegen einloggen und nen paar Runden spielen (das PvP sieht ja auch gut aus, hat was von Bloodline Champions) und gut ist.


----------



## Konov (12. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist halt, man bezahlt nur einmalig. Man ist an nichts gebunden.



Jo, das ist das was mich am meisten reizt... ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2012)

Bin mal wieder in der Bibliothek. Statt zu lernen, sauge ich fleißig Updates mit Highspeed. Frechheit siegt.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, das ist das was mich am meisten reizt... ^^



Mag sein, das es daran liegt, das ich festangestellt bin, aber mich stören meine WoW-Gebühren nicht wirklich. Denn solange ich zahlen muss, wird das Spiel auch aktiv weiter entwickelt, wobei man eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung haben darf. Bei anderen aktuellen Spielen wird der Support hingegen teilweise schon nach 2 Jahren eingestellt. Und genau DAFÜR zahle ich dann keine 50 Euro ... nur weil die Erwartungshaltung einiger Entwickler an den Erfolg nicht eingehalten wird.

Für die letzten 2,5 Jahre WoW habe ich kaum 300 Euro gezahlt. An sich gar kein so schlechter Schnitt, wenn man überlegt, wieviel andere Hobbies kosten. Alleine mein letzter Tischtennisschläger damals hat 100 Euro gekostet. Hält normalerweise rund 2 Jahre, allerdings spielt man ja nicht wirklich täglich, sondern eher 1-2 mal pro Woche, für ca. 2 Stunden. Damals war es sogar ne klare Fehlinvestition, da ich noch 3 mal gespielt habe, bevor ich den Schläger entgültig an den Nagel hing, weil ich nicht mehr so ins Spiel kam wie zuvor, als ich 3 mal die Woche trainierte. Zudem muss man bedenken, das ich da in der Ausbildung war und nicht wirklich mit Training + am nächsten Tag voll da sein zum arbeiten und lernen zurecht kam.

Erwartungshaltung ist natürlich immer relativ anzusehen. Cataclysm war keine völlig deplazierte Erweiterung, nur viele Folgeprobleme wurden einfach nicht erkannt oder für voll genommen. Dazu gehört das unbalancierte Berufssystem ab 4.1 (da nur die Herstellungsberufe weitere Möglichkeiten bekamen), aber auch die Schwankungen im Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Schlachtzügen und Instanzen. Ebenso das derzeitige Erbstücksystem, weil Erbstücke insgesamt einfacher zu kaufen sind (da man mehr freie Gerechtigkeitspunkte besitzt über die Zeit) und diese den Levelverlauf von Nichterbstücknutzern beeinflussen und schlussendlich die weit kürzere Levelzeit zusammen mit den weit entfernten Gebieten.
Trotz all dieser Kritikpunkte ging es nunmal "weiter", man konnte an sich auf 85 leveln, es gab einige Neuigkeiten, viele Veränderungen ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2012)

Diese Rechnung geht aber auch nur dann auf, wenn man tatsächlich außer WoW keine Spiele kauft. Und wie viele Leute tun denn das schon?

Wobei ich mir selbst nach den jüngsten Erfahrungen mit The Witcher 2, Fifa Manager 12 und Mass Effect 3 vorgenommen habe, keine Vollpreistitel mehr zu kaufen.


----------



## Doofkatze (12. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Diese Rechnung geht aber auch nur dann auf, wenn man tatsächlich außer WoW keine Spiele kauft. Und wie viele Leute tun denn das schon?
> 
> Wobei ich mir selbst nach den jüngsten Erfahrungen mit The Witcher 2, Fifa Manager 12 und Mass Effect 3 vorgenommen habe, keine Vollpreistitel mehr zu kaufen.




Wir haben in der Gilde zwar alle den Jahrespass und damit Diablo 3 gesichert (wobei nur einer es überhaupt spielen will, der Rest es kaum kennt), aber ansonsten haben wir genau 0 Spiele in den letzten 2,5 Jahren gekauft.


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2012)

Kennt sich jemand von euch mit Kafka, seiner Epoche und oder der Verwandlung aus ?


----------



## Konov (12. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand von euch mit Kafka, seiner Epoche und oder der Verwandlung aus ?



Expressionismus ist seine Epoche. ^^
Was willste denn genau wissen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand von euch mit Kafka, seiner Epoche und oder der Verwandlung aus ?


Kafka - Ja
Die Verwandlung - Ja
Seine Epoche - Meh


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

Ich mag Kafka nicht ... er hatte sie alle nicht stramm


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Expressionismus ist seine Epoche. ^^
> Was willste denn genau wissen?



Das hat mein Lehrer nicht all zu genau gehandhabt  Das Problem ist nur das morgen eine Klausur ansteht 
Ich vermute das es im engeren Sinne darum geht den Inhalt etc der Verwandlung mit der Epoche in Einklang zu bringen und zu analysieren


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> Das hat mein Lehrer nicht all zu genau gehandhabt  Das Problem ist nur das morgen eine Klausur ansteht
> Ich vermute das es im engeren Sinne darum geht den Inhalt etc der Verwandlung mit der Epoche in Einklang zu bringen und zu analysieren


Die Verwandlung mit der Epoche?
Wie bei den meisten seiner Werke würde hier eine Analyse der Vater-Sohn-Beziehung sinnvoller sein (Oder auch Beziehung zur Schwester) :S


----------



## Konov (12. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> Das hat mein Lehrer nicht all zu genau gehandhabt  Das Problem ist nur das morgen eine Klausur ansteht
> Ich vermute das es im engeren Sinne darum geht den Inhalt etc der Verwandlung mit der Epoche in Einklang zu bringen und zu analysieren



Jo, warscheinlich musste ne Passage interpretieren oder sowas.
Gelesen haben wir das auch. Lies dir unbedingt eine Zusammenfassung der Verwandlung durch, das Buch wirst du bis morgen kaum schaffen. Weiß nicht genau wie lang das war.

Damit du das wichtigste halt weißt... und dann die Merkmale des Expressionismus.
Wenn du dann noch daran denkst, eine vernünftige Einleitung zu formulieren, mit Textverweisen zu arbeiten usw. dann schaffste das locker.

Es wird wohl auch schon reichen einfach grob über Epoche + das "Buch" bescheid zu wissen.
Der Rest ergibt sich dann irgendwie von selbst, war bei mir jedenfalls so. ^^

Muss jetzt zur Schule, viel Spass


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Die Verwandlung mit der Epoche?
> Wie bei den meisten seiner Werke würde hier eine Analyse der Vater-Sohn-Beziehung sinnvoller sein (Oder auch Beziehung zur Schwester) :S



Das kann auch durchaus sein  Werde ich mir mal angucken



Konov schrieb:


> Jo, warscheinlich musste ne Passage interpretieren oder sowas.
> Gelesen haben wir das auch. Lies dir unbedingt eine Zusammenfassung der Verwandlung durch, das Buch wirst du bis morgen kaum schaffen. Weiß nicht genau wie lang das war.
> 
> Damit du das wichtigste halt weißt... und dann die Merkmale des Expressionismus.
> ...



Hab das Buch gelesen  Doch latente Faulheit und Ferien haben dazu geführt das nicht mehr so viel davon präsent ist


----------



## orkman (12. April 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> aber ansonsten haben wir genau 0 Spiele in den letzten 2,5 Jahren gekauft.



what the f*** ... kein skyrim , kein assassins creed , kein ... kein .... omg wie kann ein mensch so leben ?
wenn ich dran denke dass ich zu hause noch 40 spiele liegen hab und leider 0 zeit hab sie zu spielen ... is dumm aber ich hoffe irgendwie auf ne schlimme grippe (oder ferien wo ich zu nichts verpflichtet bin) wo ich dann mal lange spielen kann ... und so wie ich mich kenne werd ich selbst dann noch weiter ackern
Tante Edith ist eingefallen dass man ja nicht alle spiele kaufen muss sondern es auch andere wege gibt ... legale und andere


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> Das kann auch durchaus sein  Werde ich mir mal angucken
> 
> 
> [...]


Habt ihr eigentlich nur die Verwandlung gemacht? Weil wir hatten noch das Urteil dazu und da gabs dann schöne Parallelen auf die man sich beziehen konnte.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. April 2012)

Ich finde nicht das man was verpasst hat wenn man Skyrim und Assasins Creed nicht gespielt hat.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2012)

Achja, da dus nicht mehr so im Kopf hast, kurze Auffrischung der Personen:
- Der Vater (anfangs wie die ganze Familie von Gregor abhängig) verletzt ihn und scheucht ihn ins Zimmer zurück. (Unterdrückung und Verletung= Parallele zu Kafka)
Er wandelt sich auch gewissermaßen, da er wieder arbeiten geht und die Familie mitversorgt.
- Die Mutter wendet sich von Gregor ab und akzeptiert diese neue Form von ihm nicht. Außerdem ist sie körperlich schwach (hat Asthma, fäll in Ohnmacht)
- Die Schwester ist die, die sich noch am meisten um Gregor kümmert.(Auch hier Parallele zu Kafka und seiner Lieblingsschwester.Wenn ich mich recht entsinne gabs sogar ne "Inzest"-Andeutung in der Verwandlung) Aber am Ende meint sie, dass er weg muss


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> Das Problem ist nur das morgen eine Klausur ansteht
> Ich vermute das es im engeren Sinne darum geht den Inhalt etc der Verwandlung mit der Epoche in Einklang zu bringen und zu analysieren



Lass uns tauschen. Ich knöpfe mir Herrn Kafka vor und du liest eine Masterarbeit übers Schmieden Korrektur.
Ey ich kann nicht mehr, Kopf brummt, als wäre er zwischen Amboss und Hammer gekommen (um mal beim Thema zu bleiben). Warmfließkurve, Rekristallisierungstemperatur, kubisch-flächenzentrierte Gitter. 
Lass mir aber auch jeden Mist aufschwatzen.

Hey, aber einen Satz habe ich im Kopf behalten: Die Länge des Hammers sollte auf die Größe des Schmiedes abgestimmt sein.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> [...]
> Die Länge des Hammers sollte auf die Größe des Schmiedes abgestimmt sein.


Lebensweisheit!


----------



## Dominau (12. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich finde nicht das man was verpasst hat wenn man Skyrim und Assasins Creed nicht gespielt hat.



Seh ich genauso. Skyrim hab ich mir gegönnt weil ich die Vorgänger gespielt hab.
Sonst gingen die meisten Spiele die in den letzen Jahren rauskamen total an mir vorbei, weil sie mich einfach nicht intressieren.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. April 2012)

Skyrim ist ja kein schlechtes Spiel, aber nen must-play ist es nun auch nicht.
Gespielt habe ich es schließlich auch.


----------



## Dropz (12. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich nur die Verwandlung gemacht? Weil wir hatten noch das Urteil dazu und da gabs dann schöne Parallelen auf die man sich beziehen konnte.



Wir haben Die Verwandlung und Fräulein Else von Schnitzler gelesen


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. April 2012)

Von den neuen Spielen habe ich mir eigentlich nur Skyrim und Dark Souls geholt.
Ansonsten habe ich mir eher ein paar "ältere" Spiele geholt, die ich schon länger wollte und die sehr günstig waren, zb Die Stalker-Collection oder SC2



Dropz schrieb:


> Wir haben Die Verwandlung und Fräulein Else von Schnitzler gelesen


Hm Fräulein Else kenn ich nicht, kann daher auch nicht sagen, obs da Änlichkeiten bei den Werken gibt, sry


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2012)

Naja, hab immer weniger Zeit für PC-Spiele als früher leider. Aber immerhin hab ich als Jugendlicher die "Goldenen Zeiten" zwischen 2000 und 2004 miterlebt. Freundin, Studium, Partei, Mountainbike, Fußball und Segelfliegen fressen einfach zu viel Zeit.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

pwned


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2012)

Bestätigt nur meinen Eindruck von den Piraten.


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bestätigt nur meinen Eindruck von den Piraten.


Ich nehme an, der ist eher nüchtern. Ein Seelenverwandter zwischen all den Fanbois Befürwortern.
Lassen wir das mal so stehen, keine Lust auf Polit-Talk.


----------



## Kamsi (12. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8fCQm2im0kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Game of thrones hat ein neues intro und es ist besser als das erste ^^


----------



## ZAM (12. April 2012)




----------



## Legendary (12. April 2012)

Ja lieber wieder CDU und SPD wählen.   

Wer Ironie findet darf sie sich sonst wo hin schieben. :>


----------



## Kamsi (12. April 2012)

wählt mich und führe euch in ein land wo milch in den flüssen fliesst - würste an den bäumen wachsen und es einen schmoo für jeden gibt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_UUmw7AIZZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (12. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Bestätigt nur meinen Eindruck von den Piraten.



politikdiskussion sind doch normalerweise verboten ... es bestaetigt auch meinen eindruck ... ne junge truppe die viel leisten kann ... mehr als die die im moment am ruder sind


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ja lieber wieder CDU und SPD wählen.
> 
> Wer Ironie findet darf sie sich sonst wo hin schieben. :>



Wie du darauf kommen magst, dass man mangels Affinität zu den Piraten CDU oder SPD-Wähler ist, ist mir rätselhaft.
Ich steh nicht auf Schalentiere. Heißt das, ich muss Pilze mögen?

Aber bleiben wir besser beim Thema Schalentiere und Co.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2012)

Hört auf Leute, sonst kommt ZAM gleich mit dem hier...


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hört auf Leute, sonst kommt ZAM gleich mit dem hier...


Ich bin (fast) still. Nach 8 1/2 Stunden im Ministerium habe ich ohnehin wenig Lust, mich darüber hinaus noch viel mit Politik zu beschäftigen.
Wenn ich jemanden den Unterschied zwischen 'Substanz' und 'substanzlos' erklären sollte, dann ginge es am besten mit Politik ... unabhängig davon, welcher Parteiname da steht.



			
				Parlamentsdokumentation schrieb:
			
		

> "Kleine Anfrage 12/3456 der Fraktion GNARF
> 
> Ich frage die Landesregierung
> sülz sülz und weiter sülz...
> ...





			
				Parlamentsdokumentation schrieb:
			
		

> "Antwort der Landesregierung auf die kleine Anfrage 12/3456
> 
> Zum internen Gesülz der XY AG liegen der Landesregierung keine Dokumente vor."



Klatsch. Butter sauber vom Brot gekratzt.
Das ist praktizierte Politik. Seit Jahren und mit jeder Partei. Entsprechend sollte man seine Erwartungshaltung plazieren, keiner von denen hat je Berge versetzt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. April 2012)

Warts nur ab, bis ich im Bundestag sitze. 

Aber wie Rosa Luxemburg schon sagte: Wenn Wahlen etwas verändern könnten, wären sie verboten.


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Warts nur ab, bis ich im Bundestag sitze.



Mist, hab nur Landtagssachen auf dem Tisch, es sei denn, es wird 'bis unten' durchgereicht.


----------



## Konov (12. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Warts nur ab, bis ich im Bundestag sitze.
> 
> Aber wie Rosa Luxemburg schon sagte: Wenn Wahlen etwas verändern könnten, wären sie verboten.



Wenn du es schaffst, sag bescheid, ich würde dich wählen! 



Anderes Thema:
Warum lädt bei mir buffed.de die ganze Zeit mit "**"?

Während ich im buffed Forum bin, etwas poste o.ä., steht bei mir im Firefox unten in der leiste "Warten auf " 

ist irgendeine englische Healthcare Seite aus Neuseeland


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Während ich im buffed Forum bin, etwas poste o.ä., steht bei mir im Firefox unten in der leiste "Warten auf www2.everybody.co.nz"



Hatte ich vorhin auch. Kann nicht beschwören, dass es die selbe Seite war, aber es war was mit unüblicher Domainendung. Hat mir glatt den Editor aufgehangen. 

Edit: mein Opa würde mich aufhängen. Und dann die Editfunktion benutzen und schreiben "Hat mir glatt den Editor aufgehängt." 
Ach er konnte Stunden darüber lamentieren, wenn in der Zeitung stand: "..Polizei hat den Verkehrssünder rausgewunken"
Gewinkt!!! Gewinkt hat sie!


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2012)

Kritik durch Troll Vote


----------



## tear_jerker (12. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn du es schaffst, sag bescheid, ich würde dich wählen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passend dazu hat avast vorhin ein java plugin das buffed plötzlich installiert haben woltle geblockt und als virus geoutet. hat mich sehr an den mac virus erinnert der gerade über java sicherheitslücken sich einschleicht


----------



## win3ermute (12. April 2012)

Jau, hier scheint gerade was seit gestern im Argen zu sein. Hatte kurz NoScript für buffed aus - und prompt sprang der Virenscanner an mit einer Java-Sicherheitslücke. everybody.co.nz steht in der Liste der geblockten Script-Adressen von NoScript auf buffed.de.

Es wäre meines Erachtens ratsam, derzeit Mozilla mit AdBlock und NoScript zu nutzen, wenn man auf buffed surfed, auch wenn glücklicherweise die Virenscanner anspringen. Es wurde ja auch bereits eingeräumt, daß die Seiten von Computec Ziel von Hackern war, deshalb sieht mir ausnahmsweise der Alarm berechtigt aus.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. April 2012)

Die Vorfreude steigt!



> Ein Mann in&#65279; einer Rüstung. Nimm sie weg. Was bist du dann?
> 
> Ein Genie. Miliardär. Playboy.Wohltäter...





> "ich hab ne Armee!" - "Wir haben den Hulk!"





> Capt.America: " und bekanntlich geht
> ihnen stil über alles. Stark : " von allen hier, wer hat das  körperbetonteste
> outfit an?"




Es wird so geil^^


----------



## Davatar (13. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Edit: mein Opa würde mich aufhängen. Und dann die Editfunktion benutzen und schreiben "Hat mir glatt den Editor aufgehängt."
> Ach er konnte Stunden darüber lamentieren, wenn in der Zeitung stand: "..Polizei hat den Verkehrssünder rausgewunken"
> Gewinkt!!! Gewinkt hat sie!


Find ich toll  Opas und Omas sind eh die Grössten. Die ham zT ein ganzes Jahrhundert erlebt, waren früher kein Deut besser als die Jungen, wissen das genau, aber beschweren sich trotzdem darüber 
Ich hab ja irgendwie das Gefühl, dass wenn die heutigen 20-30er später mal im Altersheim landen, wirds gewaltige Wellen an Viren, Würmern und Webseitenhacks geben, einfach, weil die Rentner sich dann mit PCs auskennen und massig Zeit für Unsinn haben!

Ich werd jedenfalls mein Altersheim danach aussuchen, wie schnell die Internetverbindung ist und ob man nachts durch surfen darf oder nicht!


----------



## bkeleanor (13. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich werd jedenfalls mein Altersheim danach aussuchen, wie schnell die Internetverbindung ist und ob man nachts durch surfen darf oder nicht!



haha....made my day!


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2012)

Und dann wird die Nacht durchgeraidet! Und wenn mich jemand Movement-Krueppel nennt nehm ich ihm sein Gehrad weg und dann wird er sehen wie das ist...

Btw: It's Friday, Friday!


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. April 2012)

Freitag der 13., mittlerweile schon Mittag und nirgendwo ein Missgeschick. 

Keine Kaffeeflecken auf dem weißen Shirt, Ei-Brötchen ohne Zwischenfälle gemampft, nur pflegeleichtes Zeug auf dem Schreibtisch und keine nervenaufreibenden Arbeitsaufträge. Ja nichtmal das Klo ist besetzt, wenn ich hingeh.
Meine Kollegin geht immer an Freitagen, die auf einen 13. fallen, ins Casino. Ich drück mal die Daumen.

Vorm Büro wurden gerade zwei Fliesen ausgewechselt. Dachte ich. Riesen Lärm, Gehämmere, Geflexe und am Ende ... die beiden gerissenen Fliesen wieder sauber eingeklebt. Tolle Arbeit. Ist wie Fenster putzen mit Schmierseife.


----------



## Zonalar (13. April 2012)

Heute ist ein schöner Tag  Nur blöd dass ich verschlafen habe


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Nur blöd dass ich verschlafen habe


dun Dun DUUUUN!


----------



## Konov (13. April 2012)

Also scheiße geschlafen hab ich schonmal, sonst geht der Tag eigentlich - bis jetzt


----------



## Zonalar (13. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> dun Dun DUUUUN!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GhMvKv4GX5U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber mir Schnuppe, hab  gestern meinen Lehrvertrag unterschrieben. Da kann selbst Rebekka Black ihr Liedchen am 13. trällern. Meine Stimmung vermiest sie nicht!


----------



## Kamsi (13. April 2012)

Der Film Titanic läuft seit wenigen Tagen in einer neuen 3D-Version 
wieder im Kino . In dem Film spielt Kate Winslet 
mit, die in einer Szene ihre Brüste in die Kamera hält. 

 Chinas Regierung musste in dem Film nun allerdings die Nacktszene zensieren, 
weil die Regierung Angst bekam, dass die Kinozuschauer die Brüste wegen 
des 3D-Effekts möglicherweise berühren wollen.


http://www.dailymail...each-touch.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (13. April 2012)

Heute in der Schule erstmal rumgetrollt ... 

So ein Tablet ist geil xD


----------



## Zonalar (13. April 2012)

@Kamsi: Solch Elend wird auch uns hier in Europa ereilen,w enn wir uns nicht gegen all die Zensur-Kampagnen der Politiker wehren.
Du hast Angst vor Spinnen? Lass uns eine Kampagne für Spinnenlose Häuser fahren, die alle Bewohner des Landes zwingen, ihr Haus Spinnenphobiker-konform zu gestalten.
Die Angst ist völlig irrational, und ist wohl aus einem Ereignis in dessen Leben hinzudeuten. 
Lasst uns den Menschen helfen und sie dabei unterstützen, ihre eigenen Ängste zu überwinden, anstatt ihnen die Augen zu verschliessen, damit Sie die Spinnen nicht mehr sehen können.
Freiheit > (pseudo-)Sicherheit   

Oh mein Gott Kamsi du machst mich noch zum Welt-verbesserer, kannst du nicht über dein Mittagsessen reden?


----------



## Kamsi (13. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott Kamsi du machst mich noch zum Welt-verbesserer, kannst du nicht über dein Mittagsessen reden?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und bei dir ?


----------



## H2OTest (13. April 2012)

also bei mir gabs ravioli


----------



## Zonalar (13. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und bei dir ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sogar die Marke stimmt, es is genau dieser Plastikbecher! 
Da ich den ganzen Morgen verschlafen habe, hab ich das Mitagsessen in der Kantine verpasst ._.


----------



## Kamsi (13. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> also bei mir gabs ravioli



hat mir irgendwie noch nie gross geschmeckt ^^


----------



## Konov (13. April 2012)

Noch 1 Woche, dann Prüfungen, ich hab kein Bogg ...... 

Der April ist kacke, ich will das Mai ist!


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Der April ist kacke, ich will das Mai ist!



Da hab ich Prüfung... und im Juni auch. Hurra...


----------



## Konov (13. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Da hab ich Prüfung... und im Juni auch. Hurra...



Tut mir echt leid!


----------



## Zonalar (13. April 2012)

*Kollektives Mitleid für Ceiwyn*


----------



## Ogil (13. April 2012)

Nein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nein.


http://www.sadtrombone.com/


----------



## schneemaus (13. April 2012)

Sagt mal Leute.. War mal jemand auf nem Bewerberseminar (also kein Training, wie man sich richtig bewirbt, sondern bei eben einer Firma/Organisation, bei der man sich beworben hat und eingeladen wurde)? Ich find da per google nicht wirklich Infos zu und mich packt doch ein wenig der Schiss vor morgen. Weiß wer, was da so abgeht?


----------



## Kamsi (13. April 2012)

http://www.social-services.net/bewerbung/schritt-3

da steht was 



> Die Bewerberseminare, die eine Mischung aus Veranstaltungen zum gegenseitigen Kennenlernen, Auswahlgesprächen und interkulturellen Trainings mit Übungen zum interkulturellen Zusammenleben und Arbeiten in kulturell diversen Teams sind, finden immer Anfang des Jahres statt.



ist wohl eine mischung aus informationsveranstaltung, einstellungstest und persönliche gespräche je nach job und stelle meist auch in kleine teams wo geprüft wird ob du teamfähig bist 

ich hatte mal eins für ne normale stelle und erst gabs information über die firma dann test und paar stunden später noch gespräche


----------



## tear_jerker (13. April 2012)

wahrscheinlich aufgaben bewältigen vorzugsweise in gruppen. 
unternehmen prüfen so wer die führung innerhalb einer gruppe übernimmt. wenn also sowas dran kommt, zeig das du führungspotential hast


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. April 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute.. War mal jemand auf nem Bewerberseminar (also kein Training, wie man sich richtig bewirbt, sondern bei eben einer Firma/Organisation, bei der man sich beworben hat und eingeladen wurde)? Ich find da per google nicht wirklich Infos zu und mich packt doch ein wenig der Schiss vor morgen. Weiß wer, was da so abgeht?



Ich hab das Auswahlverfahren beim Geheimdienst (Verfassungsschutz) durchlaufen, das ist eben ein Assessment Center. Zuerst musste man eine Gruppendiskussion zu einem bestimmten Thema abhalten (wir waren zu acht, also sieben Diskussionen, ein mal Moderator), im Anschluss mussten wir eben so eine Art Interview mit den Personalern führen. Das war allerdings nach dem schriftlichen Auswahlverfahren - das mündliche also, sozusagen. 

Das dürfte bei dir sehr ähnlich sein. Vielleicht kommt noch ein Referat dran. Dann musst du aus verschiedenen Themen deinen Liebling finden und dich kurz vorbereiten.


----------



## schneemaus (13. April 2012)

Es geht (könnt ihr euch ja eventuell denken) um den Rettungsdienst. Und wie gesagt, ich hab schon etwas Bammel, dass sie mich da Sachen fragen, von denen ich keine Ahnung hab. Wirtschaftspolitik z.B., die mich ehrlich gesagt nur peripher tangiert, um es mal hochgestochen auszudrücken. Dumm bin ich nicht, das ist mir bewusst, über ein fundiertes Allgemeinwissen verfüge ich in meinen Augen auch, aber wenn es um manche Themen geht, ist da eher Sense. Und dass ich die Stelle unbedingt, unbedingt, unbedingt, unbedingt und nochmal unbedingt haben will, macht meine Nervösität auch nicht grade kleiner.


----------



## Ceiwyn (13. April 2012)

Wenn du vor politischen Interviews Angst hast, dann verbring die Nacht damit, noch ein paar Stunden Zeitungen zu wälzen. Zeit-Online bietet zum Beispiel recht ordentliche Überblicke. Wobei ich mich frage, warum sie dich so was fragen sollten. Es geht doch um eine medizinische Stelle. 

Meine Freundin hat auch vor nun fast einem Jahr in Speyer auf der Intensivstation für Frühchen angefangen. Sie wollte diese Stelle unbedingt und sie hat sie auch bekommen. Sie verdient ganz gut und ist mit 24 schon auf einer Intensivstation - das schafft nicht jeder. Obwohl sie zwar gute, aber keine perfekten Zeugnisse hatte und zwar sehr intelligent ist, aber sie leider kaum politische Bildung und nur durchschnittliche Allgemeinbildung besitzt, gab es keine Probleme. Sie wurde sofort genommen.
Vielleicht macht dir das ja Mut...


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. April 2012)

http://www.dramabutton.com/


----------



## schneemaus (13. April 2012)

Danke, ein bisschen Mut macht's 

Njoah, mein Chef (ich hab ja ne Arbeitsstelle momentan, aber "nur" nen 400-Euro-Job, er weiß auch, dass ich mich auf die Stelle beworben hab) meinte vorhin halt "Joah ich kenn den Test, ist halt Allgemeinwissen etc." - und deswegen gibt es eben das ein oder andere Thema, vor dem ich n b isschen Bammel hab.


----------



## schneemaus (13. April 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> http://www.dramabutton.com/



Ja, genau diese Melodie kommt mir morgen in den Sinn, wenn die mir auch noch Mathe-Fragen stellen xD


----------



## Dominau (14. April 2012)

Moin moin.


----------



## Legendary (14. April 2012)

Das wollte ich dir letztens schon sagen aber deine Sig ist zu geil für diese Welt.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. April 2012)

Dem stimme ich zu! ^^


----------



## Dropz (14. April 2012)

Moinmoin


----------



## Konov (14. April 2012)

Morgen zusammen


----------



## Tilbie (14. April 2012)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## H2OTest (14. April 2012)

nah ich will ne tastatur für mein tf101g -.-


----------



## Dominau (14. April 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das wollte ich dir letztens schon sagen aber deine Sig ist zu geil für diese Welt.



Danke danke :=)


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. April 2012)

Argh, frisch gepressten Limettensaft mit Wasser getrunken. Mein Bauch  

Ich trag mich schon mal in den R.I.P.-Thread ein.


----------



## Kamsi (14. April 2012)

wird schon wieder 

Gerade kabel1 achtung kontrolle mal wieder geniale ^^


----------



## Konov (15. April 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Tilbie (15. April 2012)

Moin moin und hallo.


----------



## Kamsi (15. April 2012)

morgen 

Gerade Genialen Artikel gefunden ^^

http://www.der-postillon.com/2010/10/gelungene-integration-kleiner-timmy-von.html



> Saarbrücken (dpo) - Die Klasse 3c der Gustav-Kläden-Gesamtschule in Saarbrücken ist ein Muster an Integration und könnte ein Vorbild für ganz Deutschland sein.


----------



## Tilbie (15. April 2012)

Oh nein wie genial xD


----------



## Deathstyle (15. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Photoshoplevel over 9000!1


----------



## orkman (16. April 2012)

servus ... na alles paletti ? ah die uni faengt wieder an ... ob das gut ist oder schlecht ... hmm ... heute darf ich auf jedenfall wieder hannibal lecter spielen und muss die leichen preparieren (anatomie dissektion) vorher noch genuesslich nen kaffee nuckeln


----------



## Davatar (16. April 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ja, genau diese Melodie kommt mir morgen in den Sinn, wenn die mir auch noch Mathe-Fragen stellen xD


Also es wär schon sehr seltsam, wenn die Dir Fragen zu Mathematik und Politik stellen, wenns um ne Stelle beim Rettungsdienst geht. Du machst ja da keine Ausbildung oder? Aber selbst dann wärs irgendwie nicht so richtig...Normalerweise gehts der Firma ja darum, zu schauen, wiviel Ahnung der Bewerber vom Beruf hat. Also werden sie Dich vermutlich danach fragen, was Du bisher so gemacht hast, Dein medizinisches Wissen testen, ein paar Fragen zu Deiner Persönlichkeit stellen um Deinen Typ einzuschätzen und, da es um den Rettungsdienst geht, Dir vermutlich noch ne Aufgabe zuteilen, die Du unter Stress lösen musst.
Da Du beim Rettungsdienst arbeiten willst, fällt das weg, aber sonst kanns auch gut mal sein, dass ein paar Fragen zur Firma selbst kommen, damit sie sehen, wie weit Du Dich überhaupt darüber informiert hast.


----------



## Doofkatze (16. April 2012)

Nicht unbedingt. Es wird in einem Bewerbungsgespräch nicht nur die fachliche Eignung getestet, sondern auch die persönliche Eignung. Zumindest kenne ich es nicht anders. Ich meine, ich bin zwar Steuerfutzie, dennoch muss ich ja auch ein gewisses Gespür für Dinge haben, z. B. wurde ich damals mal gefragt, wieviele Einwohner Köln beispielsweise hat. Da geht es nicht ausschließlich um Allgemeinwissen, da will man nichts von 1.235.863 hören, sondern man soll beweisen, das man nicht ganz hinterm Mond lebt. Jemand der da 4000 schätzt ... was soll man damit? Da kommt dann ein Mandant rein, spricht von seinem Ferrari und man kommt höchstens darauf, das er ein rotes Auto hat, während man selbst ja ein grünes fährt. Diese Fähigkeit des Smalltalks braucht man eben überall, in deinem Fall nicht nur um mit den Kollegen reden zu können, sondern auch mit Patienten.

Wenn man da hinter den Kollegen all zu weit zurückbleibt, weil man nichtmal weiß, in welchem Bundesland man gerade ist, werden die Kollegen sich auch denken, was der Chef denn da für nen Knilch eingestellt hat. Fachliches Wissen hin oder her. Da gibt es dann auch nur außergewöhnliche Fälle, wo man halt akzeptiert, der ist halt so und so drauf, jedoch kann er fachlich absolut perfekt mit Patienten umgehen, hat die richtigen Einfälle ...

Beim Patienten genauso. Typischer Rettungsfall: Schlaganfall. Wenn man "wieviel ist 3 x 3?" selbst nicht zusammenrechnen kann ... ^^


----------



## Konov (16. April 2012)

Morgen zusammen!

Günter Grass scheint langsam übern Berg zu sein, zumindest hierzulande.
Endlich hört das Antisemitismus-Gebabbel auf!


----------



## Kamsi (16. April 2012)

moin - aktualisiert sich nur bei mir nicht mehr die neu im forum übersicht auf der hauptseite ?

seit samstage die selben beiträge obwohl genug neue gibt


----------



## Doofkatze (16. April 2012)

Cheffe (Rechtsanwalt) being like a boss:

Telefonanruf für ihn ... "aha ... und wann kommen sie?" ..."ok, und wann sind sie wieder weg?"

Es ist sooo geil


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2012)

hi ._.


----------



## Konov (16. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> hi ._.



Was denn los kleiner Benji?


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2012)

2 Stunden geschlafen diese nacht. Chef is 1 Woche lang in den Ferien. 
Na? Was gibt 1 + 1 nochmal?
btw ich hab angefangen zu streamen, wenn ich zogge  Wollt ihr mal zuguggn?


----------



## Davatar (16. April 2012)

Doofe Frage Benji, wolltest Du nicht auf Wanderschaft gehn? Oder kommt das erst noch?


----------



## Zonalar (16. April 2012)

Deine Frage is schon berechtigt Davatar. Ich habs um nen Monat verschoben. Anfang Mai gehts los.


----------



## Davatar (16. April 2012)

Na dann wirst Du wohl besseres Wetter haben als jetzt


----------



## Kamsi (16. April 2012)

ich liebe den postilon ^^ der schreibt noch satiren an die sich keiner mehr rantraut sonst ^^

http://www.der-postillon.com/2012/04/was-ist-besser-gratis-bildzeitung-und.html

_Der Postillon_ vergleicht die Gratis-_Bild_zeitung und den Gratis-Koran auf ihre Alltagstauglichkeit, um herauszufinden, welche Publikation die nützlichere ist:


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so süß *o*


----------



## orkman (17. April 2012)

servus ... gestern war hier ja nicht viel los ;( die muessten mal die probleme auf der news seite beheben ... die wird nicht aktualisiert


----------



## Davatar (17. April 2012)

Morgöhn!

Neuer Tag, neues Projekt, supi


----------



## Konov (17. April 2012)

Tach!


----------



## Edou (17. April 2012)

Schule aus, vielen Dank....die Ferien waren einfach zu kurz und zu mieses Wetter...jetzt wo wieder Schule ist? BAAAAM Sonnenschein...und dann hat man auch noch mega viel für ne Englisch präsentation (am Freitag) zu tun....Fuck this Shit *table Flip*


----------



## Ogil (17. April 2012)

Ist doch meistens so: Das ganze Wochenende regnet es und sobald man am Montag-Morgen wieder im Buero hockt kommt die Sonne raus...

Und ich werde heute irgendwie ueberhaupt nicht munter. Weiss auch nicht warum.


----------



## Konov (17. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ist doch meistens so: Das ganze Wochenende regnet es und sobald man am Montag-Morgen wieder im Buero hockt kommt die Sonne raus...
> 
> Und ich werde heute irgendwie ueberhaupt nicht munter. Weiss auch nicht warum.



Dem schließe ich mich an und schiele unmotiviert auf meine Abi-Lern Unterlagen


----------



## Ceiwyn (17. April 2012)

Ich geh auch nachher in die Bibliothek und lern da. Kann zu Hause einfach nicht so gut lernen, da lenkt mich so viel ab.


----------



## H2OTest (17. April 2012)

ich will raus bike fahren und schiele auf meine krücken ...


----------



## Edou (17. April 2012)

Naja, ich hab das meiste für die Präsentation eben fertig gemacht. Morgen mach ich mich dann auf die Mission "bring es zu Papier" und gut ist. Dann am Donnerstag meiner Lehrerin überreichen, damit sie mir Folien und Kopien macht, und dann kann ich Donnerstags Nachmittags noch proben und Freitags dann Showtime.


----------



## Konov (17. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich will raus bike fahren und schiele auf meine krücken ...



Was das betrifft tust du mir auch derbe Leid...

... mein Bike kommt in 2 Wochen, also Anfang Mai. Ich zähl schon die Tage 
Zum Glück ist das Abi in ner Woche vorbei, dann kann man schonmal wenigstens die Birne frei machen.


----------



## H2OTest (17. April 2012)

ich darf rad fahren bevor ich laufen darf xD


----------



## Konov (17. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich darf rad fahren bevor ich laufen darf xD



Nur solltest du vielleicht die Drops und Bunnyhops sein lassen


----------



## H2OTest (17. April 2012)

ja kein 5 m flat drop truckdriver xD

Edit. sry garnicht auf die uhr geguckt


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2012)

Noch keiner wach? Ich bin schon kurz vor 5 aufgestanden, nur um noch vor der Uni lernen zu können. Und jetzt bin ich wieder so müde, dass ich glatt ins Bett könnte,


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2012)

muss in die schule....


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Noch keiner wach? Ich bin schon kurz vor 5 aufgestanden, nur um noch vor der Uni lernen zu können. Und jetzt bin ich wieder so müde, dass ich glatt ins Bett könnte,



Muss erst DO wieder in die Schule, Zeugnis vom 4. HJ abholen und SA morgen erste Abiprüfung.

Heute schonmal um 9 Uhr aufgestanden, damit ich mich an die Zeit gewöhne.


----------



## Deathstyle (18. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Noch keiner wach? Ich bin schon kurz vor 5 aufgestanden, nur um noch vor der Uni lernen zu können. Und jetzt bin ich wieder so müde, dass ich glatt ins Bett könnte,



Ich bin eben aufgestanden -> geduscht, ich haue mir jetzt Cornflakes rein und dann geh ich mitm' Apfel zur Uni um dann nach 90 Minuten wieder nach Hause zu wandern und zu chillen. 
Wolltest du aber sicherlich nicht hören


----------



## Davatar (18. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Noch keiner wach? Ich bin schon kurz vor 5 aufgestanden, nur um noch vor der Uni lernen zu können. Und jetzt bin ich wieder so müde, dass ich glatt ins Bett könnte,


Wenn ich das so lese bin ich echt froh, mich letztendlich gegens Jura-Studium entschieden zu haben ^^


----------



## Kamsi (18. April 2012)

die tage lief mal wieder die folge von how i met your mother mit old king clancy - google bloss nie danach was das wirklich ist - bäääääähhh ich könnte kotzen


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2012)

Es hat eben alles Vor- und Nachteile. Immerhin muss ich diesen ganzen verdammten Bachelor/Master - Murks nicht mitspielen. Und in die Vorlesungen geh ich nur, wenn sie mir was bringen. Und wenn ich grad Lust habe.


----------



## Davatar (18. April 2012)

Na wegen den Prüfungen hab ich mich auch nicht dagegen entschieden, sondern weil man im Berufsleben 3/4 der Zeit mit Akten und Gesetzesartikeln wälzen verbringt, statt vor Gericht/bei seinen Mandanten. Kommt noch dazu, dass die meisten Anwälte Scheidungsanwälte werden, was, mal ehrlich, echt totlangweilig ist. Im Strafrecht brauchts auch nicht so viel Anwälte, ausserdem hätt ich meine Mühe damit, offensichtlich schuldige Mandanten zu verteidigen. Dann gäbs noch Firmen- und Patentrecht, aber...naja...ne trockenere Materie ist mir seit dem Physikunterricht nicht mehr untergekommen.


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Na wegen den Prüfungen hab ich mich auch nicht dagegen entschieden, sondern weil man im Berufsleben 3/4 der Zeit mit Akten und Gesetzesartikeln wälzen verbringt, statt vor Gericht/bei seinen Mandanten.



Für letzteres müsste man wohl Sozialarbeiter werden 


Was sind das eigentlich für Nutten die immer an den Fahrrädern anderer Leute rumfummeln?? 
Ich glaub ich bau mir ne Garage nur für Bikes irgendwohin.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Na wegen den Prüfungen hab ich mich auch nicht dagegen entschieden, sondern weil man im Berufsleben 3/4 der Zeit mit Akten und Gesetzesartikeln wälzen verbringt, statt vor Gericht/bei seinen Mandanten. Kommt noch dazu, dass die meisten Anwälte Scheidungsanwälte werden, was, mal ehrlich, echt totlangweilig ist. Im Strafrecht brauchts auch nicht so viel Anwälte, ausserdem hätt ich meine Mühe damit, offensichtlich schuldige Mandanten zu verteidigen. Dann gäbs noch Firmen- und Patentrecht, aber...naja...ne trockenere Materie ist mir seit dem Physikunterricht nicht mehr untergekommen.



Ich will auch nicht unbedingt Anwalt werden. Wobei du da anders als der Richter nicht nur Aktenarbeit machst sondern auch mal Abwechslung hast. Und ein Strafverteidiger, der von der Unschuld seines Mandanten nicht überzeugt ist, nimmt einfach das Mandat nicht an. Wobei Strafrecht zwar in der Theorie im Vergleich mit Handels- und Gesellschaftsrecht ziemlich einfach ist, aber in der Praxis totlangweilig. Da sitzt man dann gern mal vier Stunden in einer Verhandlung, wo es um einen kleinen Schubser eines 16-jährigen geht.

Auf der anderen Seite kenne ich einen Anwalt, der sich selbst als "Standart" bezeichnet mit knapp überdurchschnittlichem Examen und der verdient fünfstellig. Das lockt halt schon irgendwie...


----------



## Konov (18. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite kenne ich einen Anwalt, der sich selbst als "Standart" bezeichnet mit knapp überdurchschnittlichem Examen* und der verdient fünfstellig*.



Im Monat?? ^^


----------



## Davatar (18. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite kenne ich einen Anwalt, der sich selbst als "Standart" bezeichnet mit knapp überdurchschnittlichem Examen und der verdient fünfstellig. Das lockt halt schon irgendwie...


Ich versteh grundsätzlich schon, dass Geld der Anreiz sein kann, um einen bestimmten Beruf auszuüben. Jedoch war und ist für mich der Lohn immer nur ein Faktor von vielen. Wenn mir ein Job keinen Spass macht, dann such ich mir woanders ne Stelle, da kann der Job noch so gut bezahlt sein. Natürlich hätt ich auch nichts dagegen, mich mit 50 frühpensionieren zu lassen , aber wenn ich mich jeden Tag aus dem Bett zur Arbeit quälen muss, ists mir das nicht wert. 2 Freunde von mir sind Consultants, deren Löhne sind...sagen wir..."frech hoch", trotzdem möcht ich nicht mit ihnen tauschen. Die arbeiten von 8 bis 1 Uhr morgens, 4 Tage die Woche im Ausland, alle paar Monate in nem andern Land, wogegen ich eigentlich nichts hab, nur, wenn man 17 Stunden am Tag arbeitet sieht man vom Land auch nichts und hat dann noch den Nachteil, dass man kaum ne anständige Beziehung führen kann, weil man ja nie zu Hause ist.
Dezember 2011 bis Ende Februar 2012 hab ich sowas mal mitgemacht: Aufstehn, arbeiten, Mittagessen, arbeiten, Abendessen, arbeiten, schlafen gehn. Aufstehn, arbeiten... 3 Monate lang, 5-6 Tage die Woche, einmal auch am Sonntag. Sowas gibts für mich nie wieder, da verliert man jegliche Motivation.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. April 2012)

Nö, das würde ich auch nicht machen. Aber gerade als selbstständiger Anwalt kannst du dir ja auch Termine freihalten.

Wobei da natürlich die richterliche Unabhängigkeit genial ist. Wenn meine Freundin Nachtschicht hat, arbeite ich nachts. Wenn sie Frühdienst hat, arbeite ich früh. Ausgenommen natürlich die zwei Sitzungstage, die man leider hat. Aber auch da sind die 3000 Euro Einstiegsgehalt nett, dazu Unkündbarkeit, lebenslange Versorgung im Krankheitsfall, sehr lockeres Klima... die Wahl fällt schon schwer.


----------



## Arosk (18. April 2012)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww ich hatte ne zecke am bein... oberes bein


----------



## Olliruh (18. April 2012)

Zecke ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (18. April 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

Und hiermit ist der Morgen eröffnet!  
Mit was verbringt ihr euren Tag? Ich wwerde mal versuchen ein bisschen Schlaf nachzuholen hier bei der Arbeit---


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2012)

Uni, Fußball, 200 Kilometer heimfahren, Nachhife geben, Fitnessstudio, Abendessen, Lernen, Schlafen


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

Ich bin Schweizer und hab jetzt nicht wirklich im Kopf, was "Uni" bei euch in Deutschland heisst. Ist das uasi eure Schule für die Klugen  NACH den obligatorischen Jahren? Was machste in der Uni? =)
Wär mal schön ein bisschen mehr über die Leute zu wissen, mit denen man zusammen im Netz schreibt


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2012)

Naja, für die Klugen ist gut. Eigentlich für jeden, der keine Lust auf eine Ausbildung hat. 

Und was ich da mache? Nun ja, lernen. Noch knapp drei Jahre lang, dann kommt das Examen, dann muss ich 15 Monate Praktikum machen und dann wieder ein Examen... joa so in 5 Jahren könnte ich fertig sein. Bin ich ja auch erst 28, bis ich Geld verdiene.


----------



## Kirby88 (19. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich versteh grundsätzlich schon, dass Geld der Anreiz sein kann, um einen bestimmten Beruf auszuüben. Jedoch war und ist für mich der Lohn immer nur ein Faktor von vielen.



Das sehe ich genau so. Mich könnte Geld alleine auch nicht glücklich machen. Ich brauche etwas, das mir Spaß macht, anderenfalls arbeitet man ja auch nicht wirklich effizient. Und ist noch dazu permanent genervt und schlecht gelaunt 
Wenn man noch dazu einen Job hat, der einem zwar ohne Ende Geld bringt, man aber gar keine Zeit mehr hat, es auszugeben, sich etwas Schönes zu leisten oder die Luxusbude zu genießen, die man sich jetzt leisten kann, macht einen das doch auch nicht wirklich zufrieden, oder?!

Zu Benji9, gibt es in der Schweiz das Wort "Uni" nicht? Universität? Hochschule? Studium? Ist ja verrückt, wie nennt sich das in der Schweiz denn dann?


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

Oh, ein Neuer! Wie heisst du? Was machst du? Bist Männleichn oder Weiblein? Falls Weib, trägst du rote Unterwäsche? Was für ne Haarfarbe hast du? Was sind deine Hobbys? ICH MUSS ALLES WISSEN (.) ,., (*)

Ach bei uns in der Schweiz hat es vielen Namen, da unterscheidet sich das obligatorische Schulsystem vom Kanton zu Kanton. Und ich selber habe keine Ahnung, wie alles weitere mit Universität un Co. funktioniert, hab mich nie drüber beschäftigt. Der populärste Weg nach der Schule ist, eine Lehre zu machen (für kluge Köpfe mit "Maturität"). Eine anspruchsvolle Lehre dauert 4 Jahre. Damit besitzt man eine Solide Grundlage für das "Genre" und mit Maturität kannste noch schneller die Karriereleiter hoch.


----------



## Dominau (19. April 2012)

Guten Morgen 
Was ich heute mache? Ich werde meinen freien Tag damit verbringen zu Putzen. Muss ja auch mal gemacht werden.


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2012)

sitze im cafe und chille... freistunde ftw


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

Mit as schreibst du denn H2OTest? Netbook? iPhone?


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich bin Schweizer und hab jetzt nicht wirklich im Kopf, was "Uni" bei euch in Deutschland heisst. Ist das uasi eure Schule für die Klugen  NACH den obligatorischen Jahren? Was machste in der Uni? =)
> Wär mal schön ein bisschen mehr über die Leute zu wissen, mit denen man zusammen im Netz schreibt


Öhm...Uni kommt ja wohl von "Universität" und die gibts auch in der Schweiz 

Edit: Mist hat ja schon einer vor mir geschrieben


----------



## Kamsi (19. April 2012)

kann es sein das sie das smalltalk forum aus der neu im forum liste rausgenommen haben ?


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ach bei uns in der Schweiz hat es vielen Namen, da unterscheidet sich das obligatorische Schulsystem vom Kanton zu Kanton. Und ich selber habe keine Ahnung, wie alles weitere mit Universität un Co. funktioniert, hab mich nie drüber beschäftigt. Der populärste Weg nach der Schule ist, eine Lehre zu machen (für kluge Köpfe mit "Maturität"). Eine anspruchsvolle Lehre dauert 4 Jahre. Damit besitzt man eine Solide Grundlage für das "Genre" und mit Maturität kannste noch schneller die Karriereleiter hoch.


Aus Wikipedia:

Bildungssystem in der Schweiz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bildungssystem in Deutschland:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bildungssystem in Österreich:


Sprich: es funktioniert überall etwa gleich bei uns


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2012)

bah mir ist lw... egla wenigstens keine schule


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

@davatar: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

Morgen


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2012)

10 44 what to do ?


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

Wuah übermorgen ist erste Abiprüfung und ich hab sooo kein Bogg mehr irgendwas zu lernen


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

H2OTest, lies dir den "Gruselgeschichten"-thread durch.
Das soll dich an der Stange halten bist du besseres zu tun hast.

btw, ich mach gerade eine Suppenwoche. Eine Woche lang nur Suppe als Nahrung  Gefählt mir besser als fasten, da fühl ich mich nicht so schlecht, wenn ich mal ein Joghurt zur Hand nehme


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2012)

Phu... 90 Minuten Vorlesung über Hausfriedensbruch... da macht das Herz irgendwann nicht mehr mit. Ich will nur noch ins Bett. Aber jetzt stehen ja zwei Stunden Fußball an bei Pisswetter.


----------



## Konov (19. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Phu... 90 Minuten Vorlesung über Hausfriedensbruch... da macht das Herz irgendwann nicht mehr mit. Ich will nur noch ins Bett. Aber jetzt stehen ja zwei Stunden Fußball an bei Pisswetter.



Hier ist Sonne^^
Trotzdem kalt... viel Spass schonmal


----------



## Ceiwyn (19. April 2012)

Naja, wird schon werden. Konnte eine Woche gar kein Sport machen, weil die Halle noch saniert wird und jeder schon rein darf außer den Fußballern. Naja, jetzt ist es wenigstens auf dem Großfeld.


----------



## H2OTest (19. April 2012)

geiles wetter, sonne satt, 18 gradund ich bin an krucken gefesselt -.- fml


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2012)

Raul wechselt & hier wechselt das Wetter minütlich von Sonnenschein und blauen Himmel auf Regen und Sturm


----------



## Zonalar (19. April 2012)

Hey Ddavatar, mal ne Frage. Sind die Namen der Drinks international, oder unterscheiden sie sich von Land zu Land? 
Würd ich auch einen B52 hier in der Schweiz bekommen?


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2012)

Die üblichen Long Drinks, Cocktails und Shots sind mehr oder weniger überall bekannt, wos Tourismus und/oder Internet gibt.
Aber lass Dir vom Barkeeper erklären, wie man den Shot richtig trinkt. Wir wollen nicht, dass Du Dich verbrennst  Das brennt dann nicht nur einfach, wie wenn Du mit der Hand auf ne Herdplatte fässt, sondern so richtig übel.


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2012)

Ist so ein B52 eigentlich ein DOT ? 
Also beim ein & austreten dmg oder nicht ?


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2012)

Ne da ist nur Kaffeelikör (Kaluha), Irish Cream (Baileys) und Rum drin, nix, das nen DOT machen würd...ausser man ist zu blöd, ihn zu trinken 

Edit: Durch den Strohhalm wird eben das Feuer gelöscht, bevors Dich verbennen kann


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rNlSv4SUYWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2012)

Dazu gibts ein paar Bricks:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2012)

Mann, ich versuche seit einer Stunde, etwas über eine externe Platte von A nach B zu verschieben, aber statt 30 GB kommen irgendwie nur 15 oder 20 an, obwohl der Rest trotzdem belegt ist... und die Überprüfung auf B dauert dann Minuten. Jemand ne Ahnung, wo da der Fehler liegt?


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2012)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Diablo 3 Open Beta von heute bis Sonntag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/blog/4105609/Offenes_Wochende_beim_Diablo_III-Betatest_-20_04_2012#blog



Kann das bitte einer ausprobieren, der nicht im Büro hockt wie ich und sagen obs schon läuft?


----------



## Konov (20. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mann, ich versuche seit einer Stunde, etwas über eine externe Platte von A nach B zu verschieben, aber statt 30 GB kommen irgendwie nur 15 oder 20 an, obwohl der Rest trotzdem belegt ist... und die Überprüfung auf B dauert dann Minuten. Jemand ne Ahnung, wo da der Fehler liegt?



SATA Kabel locker/defekt?

Guten Morgen!
Ich bin jetzt schon total im Arsch weil ich die Nacht nicht geschlafen hab und um halb 9 aufgestanden bin.

Wie soll das morgen erst werden, wenn ich um 6:00 Uhr für die Deutschprüfung aufstehen muss.


----------



## Konov (20. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> http://eu.battle.net...20_04_2012#blog
> 
> 
> 
> Kann das bitte einer ausprobieren, der nicht im Büro hockt wie ich und sagen obs schon läuft?



Klingt interessant, wo kann man das runterladen?
Battlenet account hab ich.

Scheiße nur dass ich dies WE Abi schreib. Aber testen könnt ich mal. ^^


----------



## Highgrunt (20. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> SATA Kabel locker/defekt?
> 
> Guten Morgen!
> Ich bin jetzt schon total im Arsch weil ich die Nacht nicht geschlafen hab und um halb 9 aufgestanden bin.
> ...



Yay, ein Leidensgenosse!
Darf auch morgen mein Deutschabitur schreiben. Dann hab ich das Schlimmste aber auch geschafft.


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2012)

Ah lesen sollte man können...sorry...geht erst ab 21 Uhr. Ich nehm mal an, den kann man in seinem Battle.Net-Account unter Downloads runterladen.


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mann, ich versuche seit einer Stunde, etwas über eine externe Platte von A nach B zu verschieben, aber statt 30 GB kommen irgendwie nur 15 oder 20 an, obwohl der Rest trotzdem belegt ist... und die Überprüfung auf B dauert dann Minuten. Jemand ne Ahnung, wo da der Fehler liegt?


Klickst Du auch immer schön brav auf "auswerfen", bevor Du das USB-Kabel aus dem PC ziehst? Sonst kanns gut sein, dass Daten verloren gehn.


----------



## Manowar (20. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Klickst Du auch immer schön brav auf "auswerfen", bevor Du das USB-Kabel aus dem PC ziehst? Sonst kanns gut sein, dass Daten verloren gehn.



Oder das der Controller der externen Festplatte hopps geht, man die Festplatte ausbauen muss und direkt (per sata) an den Rechner schließen muss. 
Aus Fehlern lernt man.. trotzdem bin ich da dezent wütend geworden..


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Oder das der Controller der externen Festplatte hopps geht, man die Festplatte ausbauen muss und direkt (per sata) an den Rechner schließen muss.
> Aus Fehlern lernt man.. trotzdem bin ich da dezent wütend geworden..


Hmm...auf die Idee bin ich gar nie gekommen. Danke Dir, werd ich heut Abend mal an HDs ausprobieren, die letztes Jahr den Geist aufgaben


----------



## Konov (20. April 2012)

Highgrunt schrieb:


> Yay, ein Leidensgenosse!
> Darf auch morgen mein Deutschabitur schreiben. Dann hab ich das Schlimmste aber auch geschafft.



Dann dir auch schonmal viel Glück morgen


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Klickst Du auch immer schön brav auf "auswerfen", bevor Du das USB-Kabel aus dem PC ziehst? Sonst kanns gut sein, dass Daten verloren gehn.



Ja, habs extra mehrmals ausprobiert. Liegt vermutlich an der Festplatte.


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ja, habs extra mehrmals ausprobiert. Liegt vermutlich an der Festplatte.


Ists eine ohne externe Stromversorgung, also eine, die nur ein USB-Kabel hat? Ich hab schon 3 von den Dingern geschrottet, danach gabs nur noch solche mit externer Stromversorgung. Von denen ging mir noch nie eine kaputt, von den reinen USB-Dingern hingegen sogar 2 innerhalb eines Jahres...


----------



## Ceiwyn (20. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ists eine ohne externe Stromversorgung, also eine, die nur ein USB-Kabel hat? Ich hab schon 3 von den Dingern geschrottet, danach gabs nur noch solche mit externer Stromversorgung. Von denen ging mir noch nie eine kaputt, von den reinen USB-Dingern hingegen sogar 2 innerhalb eines Jahres...



Ne, die hat ein Stromkabel. Ich wollte vom Laptop WoW rüberziehen auf den PC. Der Ordner hat rund 30 GB. Ich habe sie korrekt ausgeworfen und abgeschaltet. Dann erst am PC wieder eingeschaltet. Dann findet er die Daten nicht oder nur einen Teil davon. Und wenn ich sie testweise wieder zurück an den Laptop stecke, hat WoW plötzlich nur noch 25 GB. Irgendwas spinnt da total rum. Formatieren bringt auch nix.


----------



## Davatar (20. April 2012)

Du könntest noch versuchen, kleinere Pakete zu kopieren, beispielsweise 6x 5 GB und dann schauen, obs geht. Aber vermutlich ist die Platte kaputt. Da formatieren nix bringt hilft vermutlich nurnoch die Entsorgungstelle.


----------



## Kamsi (20. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mann, ich versuche seit einer Stunde, etwas über eine externe Platte von A nach B zu verschieben, aber statt 30 GB kommen irgendwie nur 15 oder 20 an, obwohl der Rest trotzdem belegt ist... und die Überprüfung auf B dauert dann Minuten. Jemand ne Ahnung, wo da der Fehler liegt?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. April 2012)

Gibt es eigentlich noch Menschen, die auf "Anastacia" stehen? Habe gerade meine CDs aufgeräumt und da fiel mir die "Pieces of a dream"-Promo mit Originalautogramm aus einem gewinnspiel wieder in die Hände. Würde sie nach Adress-PM verschicken.


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2012)

_[font="'Book Antiqua"]It's[/font][font="'Century Gothic"] the moment of truth and the moment to lie[/font]_[font="'Century Gothic"]
_The moment to live and the moment to die_
_The moment to fight, the moment to fight_
_To fight, to fight, to fight_[/font]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2012)

H2O hört 30 Sekunden zum Mars  Wusste garnet, dass du sowat (und auch good old LP) hörst ^^

Nabend btw


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nabend btw



Nabend. Verdammt, bin ich müde. Geht gar nicht. Kau schon Kaffeebohnen. Mal sehen, ob ich es bis in den Nachtschwärmer-Thread schaffe.


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2012)

_Ich höre ziemlich viel Musik und höre auch viele Bands von LP, 30 to mars, WBTBWB zu Kiz Kollegah Sido Cro zu "David Guetta etc". Manchmal höre ich auch Klassik *lach*_

_Edit: Paul van Dyk, Schiller sollte man auch nicht vergessen_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2012)

Ist bei mir ähnlich


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. April 2012)

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer handlichen Helm-Kamera. Die eine ist winzig - was Maße und leider auch Qualität betrifft, die nächste perfekt ausgestattet, sieht aber aus, als hätte man ein Tetrapak am Helm befestigt und die übernächste ist soweit perfekt, nimmt aber JEDE Unebenheit mit - und somit untauglich für meine Strecken.

Plan verworfen und nach Brillen mit Cam geschaut. Leider meist auf Männerköpfe angepasst. Also google nochmal fragen nach 'brillencam'. Treffer eins: _"Schon mal gesehen, wie so ein notgeiler Kerl nach einem Abend in der Disco eine scharfe Olle direkt im Auto ****, daß die Stoßdämpfer quietschen?"
_
Die Seite wird vermutlich nicht die Infos liefern, die ich suche  

Konov, hast du einen Tipp für mich? Egal ob Brille oder separate Cam?


----------



## H2OTest (20. April 2012)

Eine GoPro




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yo3M6EB8kmk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. April 2012)

Die hatte ich im Visier. Nur leider sieht man in der Stadt damit wie ein Google-Streetview-Mitarbeiter aus.
Wenn sie nur einen Tick kleiner wäre...

Ups, wird Zeit für den Nachschwärmer-Thread.


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

Samstag Morgen.... FIRST 

Gleich Abiprüfung 
Gott steh uns bei


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. April 2012)

Also Diablo 3 ist echt nicht mein Spiel. Immer nur Dauergeklicke mit der linken Maustaste. Naja, wems Spaß macht. Ich finds total langweilig.


----------



## Firun (21. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Also Diablo 3 ist echt nicht mein Spiel. Immer nur Dauergeklicke mit der linken Maustaste. Naja, wems Spaß macht. Ich finds total langweilig.



Da hat sich zum Vorgänger am Gameplay nichts geändert, ist halt ein Hack(klick)&Slay 

Mir gefälltes, gerade im Multiplayer hat Diablo früher sehr viel Spaß gebracht.


----------



## Kamsi (21. April 2012)

wenn der login mal gehen würde ^^


----------



## Tilbie (21. April 2012)

Moin moin,
Viel Glück Konov!

Und Diablo 3 würde ich auch gerne mal Spielen, komm aber auch nicht über den LogIn hinaus. Hab mit Diablo aber eh schon abgeschlossen, meine Hoffnungen liegen jetzt bei Torchlicht 2.


----------



## Slayed (21. April 2012)

Dem Abiturienten wünsch ich mal viel Glück 

Und zu der Frage mit der Helm-Cam würde ich dir auch die GoPro ans Herz legen, auch wenn sie recht groß ist, so ist die GoPro glaube ich eine der besten Helm Kameras. 
Will mir demnächst auch eine bestellen, wenn mein kleiner Azubi gehalt da nicht wäre


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

Danke Leute, Deutsch Prüfung überstanden.
Die 6 Stunden kamen mir recht lang vor. Im nachhinein war es aber nicht so schlimm. Im grunde eine stinknormale Klausur für die man aber 6 Stunden Zeit hatte. 

Naja dafür hab ich nen dummen Fehler gemacht, der mir erst nachher aufgefallen ist. Goethe war in der Klassik und im Sturm und Drang aber nicht in der Aufklärung 

Hoffentlich haben die bewertenden Lehrer Gnade mit mir.

Aber 0 Punkte werdens wohl nicht werden, insofern alles tutti


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

warum hast du nicht das ding mit siemens genommen?


----------



## Highgrunt (21. April 2012)

Ich hab Siemens genommen.
War wirklich halb so schlimm.


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

wie findet ihr meine Signatur und mein mybuffed Bild?


----------



## Olliruh (21. April 2012)

u mad bayern 

signatur ist schick


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja dafür hab ich nen dummen Fehler gemacht, der mir erst nachher aufgefallen ist.



Ich glaube, das fällt unter prüfungsstressbedingte Aussetzer. Wenn der Rest passt, ist ds sicher kein Drama.

Ich hatte bei meinem Einstellungstest für den öffentlichen Dienst auch so einen Aussetzer. Da standen Jahreszahlen, denen man Ereignisse zuordnen sollte. Unter anderem 1953 und 1961 und die Ereignisse 'Aufstand in der DDR' und 'Mauerbau'. Angesichts der Konkurrenz von sage und schreibe 3.000 Bewerbern und 60 freien Stellen hatte ich ein Blackout und mich gefragt 'Wozu ein Aufstand, wenn die doch einfach in den Westen spazieren können?'. Also den Mauerbau mit 1953 und den Aufstand mit 1961 terminiert. Naja, das war so richtig fail. Trotzdem Staatsdiener geworden ;-)


----------



## Olliruh (21. April 2012)

Hauptsache die Bundeswehr schickt mir nen Brief das sie mich anwerben will


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

warum nicht?


----------



## Olliruh (21. April 2012)

Naja da ich sowieso zu den Hundertschaften will garnicht so schlecht aber meh


----------



## Ceiwyn (21. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja da ich sowieso zu den Hundertschaften will garnicht so schlecht aber meh



Na, wenn du erst mal dort bist, willst du das nicht mehr. Kenne einige, die total frustriert sind.


----------



## Konov (21. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> warum hast du nicht das ding mit siemens genommen?



War das der mit den Physikern?
Ach den Mist hab ich vor Ewigkeiten gelesen .... 



aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das fällt unter prüfungsstressbedingte Aussetzer. Wenn der Rest passt, ist ds sicher kein Drama.



Hoffe du hast Recht


----------



## H2OTest (21. April 2012)

Ich frage mich warum die Bitrate so abnormal groß sein muss bei dem Video oO


----------



## Dominau (22. April 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## Kamsi (22. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das Ende ist so asozial. Ich würde dem Macher gerne den Kopf abreissen.




das heisst supernatural endet mit staffel 6 ?


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

Morgöön


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2012)

Moin Moin, 
heute zum Football und meine Edit ist heute auch fertig geworden 
hoffe ich schaffe es sie noch zu rendern und hochzuladen


----------



## iShock (22. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das heisst supernatural endet mit staffel 6 ?



nein staffel 7 ist auch schon bei episode 18 oder 19 ^^


----------



## Dropz (22. April 2012)

Morgääähn


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2012)

Hallo meine geliebten Buffies :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> nein staffel 7 ist auch schon bei episode 18 oder 19 ^^



Meines Wissens sollten es erst 7 werden, nun haben sie aber auf 8 erweitert. Ist aber auch gut so, mir wird Supernatural nicht langweilig 

Moinsen


----------



## Tilbie (22. April 2012)

Moin,

Supernatrual fand ich am Anfang auch noch geil, aber dann wurde mir das alles irgendwie zu abgespaced


----------



## Dropz (22. April 2012)

Ich hab noch keine einzige Folge Supernatural gesehen *g*


----------



## iShock (22. April 2012)

naja find bei insgesamt 7 Staffeln wird es irgendwann schwer da noch ne richtige übersicht zu haben ^^

grad 7 Dollar zurück bekommen für das Album das ich mir gestern gekauft hab - auch nich schlecht :s


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

Hoffentlich kommt der Bringdienst gleich, hab Hunger


----------



## Zonalar (22. April 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen! Oh wartet... is schon1 14.14 Uhr?
AUch egal.
Heut wird mal wieder STarcraft 2 gezoggt! Auch wenn ich das Ladder immer noch soviel Angst machtr wie ein Schwarzer Mann in meinem Schrank mit 'nem langen Messer in de Hand.
Zum Glück gibt es die Kampagne


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

Ich warte schon über ne Stunde auf den Pizzaboy oder wer auch immer da kommen mag...
Wie ich das hasse. Bestelle das nächste mal wieder woanders 

Kann echt net sein, dass man für nen Döner und Chicken Nuggets über ne Stunde warten muss.


----------



## Kamsi (22. April 2012)

besonders wo du den dann wieder zurückschicken kannst weil essen kalt oder döner matschig ^^


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> besonders wo du den dann wieder zurückschicken kannst weil essen kalt oder döner matschig ^^



Essen ist grad gekommen, ist noch warm, leider nicht heiß aber schmeckt ^^


----------



## Ol@f (22. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich warte schon über ne Stunde auf den Pizzaboy oder wer auch immer da kommen mag...
> Wie ich das hasse. Bestelle das nächste mal wieder woanders
> 
> Kann echt net sein, dass man für nen Döner und Chicken Nuggets über ne Stunde warten muss.


Ich musste erst vor kurzem 3h warten. Da ich aber wegen der Lieferserviceaktion nur 2€ statt 10€ zahlen musste, habe ich sie dennoch angenommen. Das Härteste war aber noch, dass der Lieferant mich trotz der langen Wartezeit dumm angemacht hat... Naja, dort werd ich in Zukunft auch nicht mehr bestellen.


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ich musste erst vor kurzem 3h warten. Da ich aber wegen der Lieferserviceaktion nur 2€ statt 10€ zahlen musste, habe ich sie dennoch angenommen. Das Härteste war aber noch, dass der Lieferant mich trotz der langen Wartezeit dumm angemacht hat... Naja, dort werd ich in Zukunft auch nicht mehr bestellen.



Von 10 auf 2 Euro ist natürlich nen super Rabatt, aber macht die Situation nur bedingt besser ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das heisst supernatural endet mit staffel 6 ?



Ich redete von The Descent 2


----------



## Olliruh (22. April 2012)

endlich fertig mit allem


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2012)

nein ihr tut mir leid, nur ihr checkts nichz,
ihr seid eingesperrt in den komplexen die euer handeln bestimmen die für euch denken und sprechen 
den er hat zwar Namen doch keine Idendität kein facebook account der Welt ersetzt die Realität!!
man sagt die Augen sie seien der Spiegel der Seele ich seh in euere und suche doch finde nichts auser leere
[font="tahoma, helvetica, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Konov (22. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nein ihr tut mir leid, nur ihr checkts nichz,
> ihr seid eingesperrt in den komplexen die euer handeln bestimmen die für euch denken und sprechen
> den er hat zwar Namen doch keine Idendität kein facebook account der Welt ersetzt die Realität!!
> man sagt die Augen sie seien der Spiegel der Seele ich seh in euere und suche doch finde nichts auser leere
> ...



Beim vorletzten Satz stimme ich dir zu 
Aber warum schreibst du sowas


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2012)

das ist ein Zitat  ich finde dieses lied einfach zu geil


----------



## Ogil (22. April 2012)

Und ich dachte schon Du hast die Schmerzmittel ueberdosiert...


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2012)

oder ich poste mal was ohne vorher nachzudenken


----------



## iShock (22. April 2012)

oh mann höre mir grad die ganzen alten intros von den zeichentrickserien von vor 10-15 Jahren an - teilweise kann ich noch mitsingen xD


----------



## Olliruh (22. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (22. April 2012)

http://www.emp.de/seek-destroy-shirt-hemd/art_181609/

ja oder nein? ...
Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> oder ich poste mal was ohne vorher nachzudenken


Sowie alle 7Milliarden Menschen?


----------



## Konov (23. April 2012)

Morgen 

BIn ich fertig.... um 6 Uhr aufstehen schlaucht echt, vorallem wenn man in der Nacht nur teilweise gepennt hat.



@H20
Mir wäre das Hemd ehrlich gesagt etwas auffällig und zu teuer.


----------



## H2OTest (23. April 2012)

moin, sitzegrad im Deutchunterricht*würg* drecks Kafkaa.....


@Konov ich glaubeaber ich werde,mir das mal kaufen


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2012)

Guten Morgen.
Habe es auch erfolgreich ins Büro geschafft. 
Diese und nächste Woche werden alle Vorbereitungen für die Pilgerreise getroffen. Ich bin unglaublich nervös und bin mir jetzt gerade überhaupt nicht mehr so sicher, wie ich vor 2 Wochen war.  
Ich warte mehr oder weniger nur auf ein klares Zeichen, dass mir sagt: *"Nun geh schon!"*
Mit dem Gedanken des Pilgerns an sich habe ich mich gewöhnt. Und damit, dass ich etwa 30km-40 km am Tag laufen werde (muss ich noch ausrechnen). Was mir die meisten Sorgen bereitet sind meine FInanzen... ich hab kaum Geld. Und das Geld, das ich habe, reicht nie im Leben für 2 Monate.
Zudem wie/wo soll ich übernachten? Wie soll ich mit den Franzosen kommunizieren? Mein Französisch ist in etwa so gut wie euer Japanisch. 
*Oh mein Gott wie soll ich das überleben!?!  *


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeen!

Diablo 3 - Beta mit allen Chars durch. Nachdem man den anfänglichen "Oh das spielt sich ja ganz anders als D1 und D2 und fühlt sich viel mehr nach Torchlight als nach Diablo an"-Schock überwunden hat, ists eigentlich ein recht solides Spiel, das enorm Spass macht  Nur leider laggt der Spinnen-Angriff mit diesen Wurf-Spinnen abartig bei mir. Da friert das Bild mal für 3 Sekunden ein. Ist das bei Euch auch so?

Ahja und der Barbar ist ja wohl völlig doof geworden...


----------



## ego1899 (23. April 2012)

Nö kann ich nich bestätigen und ich hab nur ne 8600 GT drin, auch wenn der Rest mittlerweile wieder Top is ^^


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2012)

@Benji: Son Bammel hatt ich vor meiner ersten grossen Reise auch, das gehört dazu. Tus einfach  Sprachbarrieren sind das kleinste Problem, das Du hast. Pack Dir halt ein Wörterbuch ein. Zum laufen: Lauf immer nur so viel, wie Deine Beine/Füsse auch aushalten. Sobald Du Blasen hast, kannst Du den Rest der Strecke aufgeben, drum am Besten nicht zu viel pro Tag versuchen. Ausserdem, sollten Deine Knie den Geist aufgeben, wär das dann ein richtiges Problem. Drum: Übernimm Dich nicht. Schlafen...nunja, wenn Du gutes Wetter hast, kannst Du auch mal draussen im Freien übernachten, ansonsten musst Du halt schauen. Kannst sonst auch mal bei nem Bauern fragen, ob Du ihm 2-3 Stunden helfen kannst und dafür in ner Scheune übernachten darfst oder sowas. Das selbe mit dem Geld: Gib für nichts Geld aus, für gar nichts, ausser für Essen. Sollte Dir das Geld tatsächlich ausgehen, gibts immernoch die Möglichkeit, mal irgendwo anzufragen, ob Du helfen darfst und dafür ein Sandwich bekommst oder sowas. Solange Du nicht schnorrst, sondern auch was tust, findet sich immer mal wer, der Arbeit hat. Das wird schon


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2012)

Tief durchatmen, Beni... *luft hol* :O
...
...
Jezz fühl ich mich besser.

Oh my gosh seit wann hab ich 4000 beträge verfasst? D:


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2012)

Du hast ja wenigstens den Vorteil, dass Du von zu Hause aus zu Fuss startest. Ich sass damals im Flugzeug in nem 10-Stundenflug nach Mexiko und dachte mir "Ohoh...worauf hab ich mich da nur eingelassen?" Aber sobald Du losgegangen bist gibts kein zurück mehr und es macht von Tag zu Tag mehr Spass  Auch wenns zwischendurch mal regnet, das Wetter schlimm ist, die Laune gen null sinkt und man sich fragt, warum man sowas eigentlich tut...danach wirds dann schnell wieder gut.


----------



## Konov (23. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> Habe es auch erfolgreich ins Büro geschafft.
> Diese und nächste Woche werden alle Vorbereitungen für die Pilgerreise getroffen. Ich bin unglaublich nervös und bin mir jetzt gerade überhaupt nicht mehr so sicher, wie ich vor 2 Wochen war.
> Ich warte mehr oder weniger nur auf ein klares Zeichen, dass mir sagt: *"Nun geh schon!"*
> ...



Hast du das Buch von Hape Kerkeling gelesen?

Stell dich auf ein paar richtig heruntergekommene Pilgerherbergen ein wenn du nicht das Geld für Hotels hast. ^^


@Davatar
Dass er von zu Haus startet würde ich nicht unbedingt als Vorteil betrachten, eher sogar als Nachteil, weil er halb tot sein wird bevor er überhaupt auf dem Pilgerpfad ankommt.


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2012)

Ich starte nicht direkt von Zuhause, sonder von Genf aus. Ich selber wohne im Aargau, das is im Norden von der Schweiz.
Essen und Schlafen kosten einfach zuviel in der Schweiz, deswegen fange ich an der Grenze an


----------



## H2OTest (23. April 2012)

jetzt noch auf physiowarten und  dann endlich nach hause


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## Kamsi (23. April 2012)

gerade mitbekommen das sheldon aus tbbt über 40 ist und ich so


----------



## Davatar (23. April 2012)

Jahrgang 73 O_O der schmiert sich wohl jeden Tag Nivea ins Gesicht...


----------



## Ogil (23. April 2012)

39 ist nicht ueber 40! Die anderen Schauspieler aus TBBT sind auch 30+ (ausser Penny) und sooo jung sind sie in den dargestellten Rollen auch nicht - ich denke mal so um die 30 sollen sie da sein (ausgehend davon dass sie sich nun schon ein paar Jahre kennen und schon zu Beginn einen Doktortitel oder mehrere hatten - ausser Howard).


----------



## Doofkatze (23. April 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> 39 ist nicht ueber 40! Die anderen Schauspieler aus TBBT sind auch 30+ (ausser Penny) und sooo jung sind sie in den dargestellten Rollen auch nicht - ich denke mal so um die 30 sollen sie da sein (ausgehend davon dass sie sich nun schon ein paar Jahre kennen und schon zu Beginn einen Doktortitel oder mehrere hatten - ausser Howard).




Sheldon kann man da aber schlecht vergleichen. Doktortitel mit ... 15?^^


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. April 2012)

öhm nö.


----------



## Kamsi (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hat einer schon rausgefunden warum die bei buffed nashorn kaffe trinken ? bild stammt von facebook buffed ^^


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> öhm nö.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Kamsi wtf?


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2012)

Brace yourself...


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Nächste Woche schreib ich meine Englischklausur ... doof nur das wir seid den Ferien kein Englisch mehr hatten & bis zur Klausur auch kein Englisch mehr haben werden. 
Oh Deutschland dein Bildungssystem <3


----------



## Kamsi (23. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> @Kamsi wtf?



jo das dachte ich mir auch ^^ vieleicht kann zam aufklären was das nashorn in der kaffemaschine macht ^^




Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Brace yourself...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSqnO8iGz9o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Olli, Englisch lernt man im Internet!


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2012)

...ich bin bereit... na kommt. Kommt nur raus mit eurem Spiderman. Ich bin bereit...


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Ponies?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Ich warte aufs Pferd.


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich warte aufs Pferd.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. April 2012)

Nein, es wird kein Spiderman-Thread. Glaube mir.

Das hier ist kein Bilderthread, es ist unser nahezu einzige Smalltalk-Thread, in dem wir Konversation zu jeglichem Thema betreiben dürfen. Sollten die Bilder Überhand nehmen, kriegen wir ganz schnell Probleme bezüglich Löschungen oder im schlimmsten Fall eine Schließung des Themas.

Und nun hütet euch. Man munkelt, freilaufende Moderatoren und Admins sind unterwegs.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich schaffe doch nur ein Gesprächsthema


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2012)

Tut mir leid Deathstyle. Aber ich lass mich nicht darauf ein 
Aufjeden Fall nicht bevor ich mein halbes Glas alkoholfreies Bier getrunken habe.
Aber dann, ja dann geh ich ab wie die Hyperion II ! DU wirst schon sehen!


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Also ich hab' meinen Spaß und ich denke Olli und Benji durchaus auch. 
Aber bitte, fang doch ein Thema an, ich bin durchaus an einer soliden Unterhaltung interessiert und ich werde mich rege daran beteiligen. Vielleicht mit etwas Spider-Man support, aber definitiv mit überwiegend Text.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2012)

Wer das jetzt gemeldet hat...

Naja, dann wieder zum Thema, falls wir eins hatten


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Naja, dann wieder zum Thema, falls wir eins hatten



Nope. Worüber reden wir so.. was tut ihr? Ich spiele gerade EvE.


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Memes sind toll 


Deutsches Schulsystem ,na wie wärs ?


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Ich geh nichtmehr zur Schule, aber machen wir Bildungssystem (meinst du eh ;D) draus - das betrifft mich dann doch noch.
Ja ist scheiße, die Urtiefen der Apocalpyse sind nichts gegen unser bürokratisch veraltetes Relikt des Förderalismus.


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also...mir gefallen Ponies 'n stuff.
Schule isn blödes Thema


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Wie mein Lehrer immer sagt : Man kann sich ja ruhig beschweren ,die Beschwerde hat Düsseldorf dann pünktlich zum Abitur bearbeitet.


Achja & Piderman > Ponys


----------



## Doofkatze (23. April 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wer das jetzt gemeldet hat...
> 
> Naja, dann wieder zum Thema, falls wir eins hatten




Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, ich bin unschuldig. Erst warnen, dann eingreifen.


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

&#9650;
&#9650; &#9650;

Damit hat er auch nicht ganz unrecht, das Problem liegt wie gesagt daran das jedes Bundesland die Bildung noch selbst reguliert. Das hat dann etliche wirre Folgen, die beginnen bei der Verteilung von Geldern und enden irgendwo auch in der Qualität der Ausbildung.

Es ist halt schade weil jeder halbwegs kluge Mensch das ganze System extrem verbessern könnte wenn der Staat bereit wäre einer größeren, auch organisatorischen, Veränderung entgegenzutreten.

@Benji, ich auch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (23. April 2012)

gibts immer noch ein rauchverbot in eurer schule oder trauen die lehrer sich das nicht mehr ?

vor 16 jahren gabs ja damals wenn man auf den schulhof beim rauchen erwischt wurde ein tadel und 3 tage schulverweis


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2012)

Ponies?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gibts immer noch ein rauchverbot in eurer schule oder trauen die lehrer sich das nicht mehr ?
> 
> vor 16 jahren gabs ja damals wenn man auf den schulhof beim rauchen erwischt wurde ein tadel und 3 tage schulverweis


An unser Schule leihen sich die Lehrer von den Schülern kippen... 


 Unsere Schule ist super... Wir haben einen riesigen Flachbildschirm Fernseher in der Einganshalle stehen wo unser Vertretungsplan drauf angezeigt wird ,mussten aber Politik in der 8. & 9. Klasse ohne Buch machen weil kein Geld für Bücher da war 

& G8 hat sich garantiert jmd ausgedacht der sein leben lang im keller gesessen hat


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ponies?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. April 2012)

Das deutsche Schulsystem an sich ist gar nicht schlecht. Das Problem sind oftmals nur die Lehrer dahinter, die ihren Beruf nicht verstehen. Dazu kommen dann noch die derzeitigen Chefs, die eine gewisse Erwartungshaltung erarbeitet haben, in der Schulabschlüsse eine nahezu Wertlosigkeit erreicht haben.

Ich denke ernsthaft, das unser Schulsystem auch dazu da ist, unsere derzeitigen Schüler in unterschiedliche Richtungen zu schicken, nicht lernende (nicht wollen oder können ist hierbei egal) Schüler ein niedrigeres Bildungsniveau zu geben, aber auch z. B. Gymnasiasten weit stärker zu bilden, um sie auf Berufe höheren Niveaus vorzubereiten.

Leider ist dies in den letzten Jahrzehnten stark abgeflacht. Dann wird das Lernniveau plötzlich doch an die Gesamtheit der Klasse angepasst, teilweise sogar an den schlechtesten Schüler, Lernpläne werden ignoriert und schlussendlich kommt doch auch der schlechteste Schüler weiter, eben weil das Lernniveau so niedrig ist ODER aber weil es sogar Lehrer gibt, die den Sameritar vor dem Herrn spielen wollen und keine schlechten Noten vergeben.
Dazu kommt dann eben diese Erwartungshaltung, in der man sich desöfteren vor der allgemeinen Hochschulreife gar nicht bewerben braucht, weil Cheffchen leider mal schlechte Erfahrung mit niedrigqualifizierten Bewerbern gemacht hat, die leider kein Weltverständnis haben, die nicht wissen, auf welcher Seite der Erde sie wohnen ("wo sind wir auf dem Globus?"), die nicht schätzen können, wie groß der Tisch ist, vor dem man sitzt (als Schreiner), die nicht wissen, was viel oder wenig Geld ist, wie viele Einwohner irgendeine Großstadt hat. Dieses Missverständnis zwischen Unwissen (heute lernt man ja eher, das 63 Melonen + 4 Melonen 67 Melonen ergibt oder wie groß die Flächen zweier Gleichungen sind anstatt zu überlegen, wie groß 1 Quadratmeter ist oder wieviel Frucht in 67 Melonen sind  ) und Desinteresse an der Welt und allem durchflügt eben unser Schulsystem. 

Das hat "damals" besser funktioniert und kann auch wieder funktionieren, wenn denn Lehrer wieder den Mut bekommen, die korrekte Note zu vergeben und wenn die Bedeutung der Note und damit des Schulabschlusses wieder ein erhöhtes Ansehen bekommt.


----------



## Zonalar (23. April 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. April 2012)

Bevor jetzt gleich die großen "aber"-Schreie kommen ... Ich weiß, ich bin äußerst konservativ in der Beziehung eingestellt und vertrete genauso unpopulistische Meinungen, die niemals in der Politik auftauchen würde.

Beispielsweise ist eine Vollbeschäftigung defakto ein Fehler, da schlussendlich ein höherer Geldwechsel stattfindet, also größere Mengen für jeden erhältlich sind, was kurzgefasst zu einer Inflation führt. Das merken wir beispielsweise in den letzten Monaten, in denen immer weniger Arbeitslose da sind und so mehr Leute etwas mehr Geld haben. Eine Partei würde diese Meinung niemals vertreten, dennoch ist dies auch eine Folge der derzeitigen Arbeitspolitik.

Ja, das ist meine Meinung und die kann man mir auch nicht nehmen. Achtet daher bitte auf eure Antwort darauf


----------



## H2OTest (23. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Unsere Schule ist super... Wir haben einen riesigen Flachbildschirm Fernseher in der Einganshalle stehen wo unser Vertretungsplan drauf angezeigt wird



Da ich 2 mal in der Woche 9 10 unterricht habe und 78 frei habe, wird der Bildschrim für die ps3 gekapert und es wird mw3 gezockt!


----------



## Tilbie (23. April 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Da ich 2 mal in der Woche 9 10 unterricht habe und 78 frei habe, wird der Bildschrim für die ps3 gekapert und es wird mw3 gezockt!



Müsste man echt mal machen


----------



## Deathstyle (23. April 2012)

Den Fehler nur bei den Lehrern zu suchen finde ich auch nicht ganz richtig.
Immerhin sind die Lehrpläne, an die sich diese halten/oder auch nicht, vom jeweiligen Bundesland gegeben - ein grober Fehler. Da fangen schon erste Unterschiede zwischen dem Niveau der Abschlüsse der verschiedenen Bundesländer an und gebenenfalls kann das sogar Startschwierigkeiten im Studium hervorrufen.

Nächster Punkt ist die Ausbildung der Lehrer, schonmal gesehen was da abgeht? Hier zeigt sich eine Schwäche in der theoretischen Ausbildung an den Universitäten - die, wie ja jedem bekannt ist, bringen einen unglaublich viel Sekundärwissen bei und setzen voraus das z. B. eine Grundschullehrerin Mathematikvorlesungen für Ingenieure (Hi!) bestehen müssen. Das ist generell zwar lobenswert, wenn auch irgendwie absurd realitätsfern - zieht aber nach sich das es in bestimmten Sparten des Schulsystems Mangel an Fachkräften gibt. Eine engagierte junge Frau mit Händchen für Kids wird sich nun vier mal überlegen ob sie nicht doch lieber deutsch und xx unterrichtet anstelle sich an Mathe zu wagen.
Spätestens im Referendariat beginnt dann auch noch die Schikane - was die angehenden Lehrer dort fürn Bullshit machen müssen ist mir unbegreiflich, da geht die Ausbildung einfach in die falsche Richtung.

Dazu kommen dann weitere Probleme wie: Gelder. Wohin fließen sie, wer reguliert das und welche Schule hat wieviel Geld und für was wird sie gezwungen es auszugeben? Wieder eine Frage der Länder. Auf der Realschule auf der ich damals war musste ein Geräteschuppen gebaut werden den kein Mensch brauchte und der, jedenfalls solange ich diese Schule besuchte, auch nicht benutzt wurde. War aber Vorgegeben.

Ich könnte jetzt noch etwas weiter machen aber letztendlich kann man meine Kritikpunkte alle am förderalistischen System festmachen, welches zwar zu Zeiten der Machtaufteilung vielleicht ganz angebracht war aber heute gnadenlos veraltet und hinderlich ist.

/Edit sagt ich habe was wichtiges vergessen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (24. April 2012)

Morgeeen 
Will endlich Wochenende haben .. :<


----------



## Zonalar (24. April 2012)

Morgen.


----------



## orkman (24. April 2012)

morgääääääähhhn ... wer ist noch müde ?


----------



## Davatar (24. April 2012)

...morgen... -.- heute ist ein Schei**tag...
Werd nachts um drei geweckt weil der Wind wohl irgendwas gegen mein Fenster geschlagen hat... dann ne halbe Stunde später nochmal... als ich dann irgendwann um 6 aufsteh und ins Badezimmer geh, fliegt mir die Hälfte der Artikel, die da rumstehn ins Klo, die ich dann gleich mal rausfischen darf...nett... und dann hat mein Zug auch noch Verspätung... warum bin ich heute nur aufgestanden? achja...weil man eh nicht schlafen kann, wenn man dauernd geweckt wird.
schei** Tag...


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

Das kann ja nur besser werden Davatar ^^

Morgen zusammen, mein Tag ist gut bisher


----------



## seanbuddha (24. April 2012)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Dominau (24. April 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> ...morgen... -.- heute ist ein Schei**tag...



Recht geb ich dir. Eine aus der Verwaltung wollte heute gegen 9 bei mir vorbeischauen um was zu bereden. Bis um halb 11 hab ich gewartet.
Jetzt komm ich warscheinlich mit meiner restlichen Arbeit nicht hinterher und darf länger bleiben. Und Pause machen kann ich auch nicht so lange ..


----------



## Zonalar (24. April 2012)

> ...morgen... -.- heute ist ein Schei**tag...





> Recht geb ich dir. Eine aus der Verwaltung wollte heute gegen 9 bei mir vorbeischauen um was zu bereden. Bis um halb 11 hab ich gewartet.
> Jetzt komm ich warscheinlich mit meiner restlichen Arbeit nicht hinterher und darf länger bleiben. Und Pause machen kann ich auch nicht so lange ..







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mNrXMOSkBas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


=D


----------



## Dominau (24. April 2012)

Benji, das machts nicht besser.


----------



## Kamsi (24. April 2012)

> *Waffen der Frau ab sofort genehmigungspflichtig *
> Berlin (dpo) - Das wurde aber auch Zeit! Einem Beschluss des Innenministeriums zufolge sind ab sofort die sogenannten Waffen der Frau bundesweit genehmigungspflichtig. Für tiefe Ausschnitte, kokette Augenaufschläge und Sätze wie "aber ich bin doch ganz hilflos" ist damit ein entsprechender Waffenschein vonnöten.


----------



## Olliruh (24. April 2012)

Warum ist es franzosen eigentlich noch erlaubt sich einen Account bei Onlinespielen zuerstellen ?


----------



## Ceiwyn (24. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Warum ist es franzosen eigentlich noch erlaubt sich einen Account bei Onlinespielen zuerstellen ?



Reine Geldmacherei, nichts weiter.


----------



## Olliruh (24. April 2012)

Aber Franzosen sind so schlecht ._.
Und das in allem was sie machen ,naja mh außer im flamen.


----------



## Zonalar (24. April 2012)

Blizzard steht in Frankreich


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2012)

wuhu !!!! ich darf/könnte wieder ohne krücken gehen!


----------



## Olliruh (24. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Blizzard steht in Frankreich



lolwut ?


----------



## H2OTest (24. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> lolwut ?



die europäischen


----------



## ego1899 (24. April 2012)

Ist das schon ein erstes Anzeichen von Demenz, wenn man mit der Fernbedienung vor dem PC-Bildschirm sitzt und sich fragt, warum er nicht angeht?
Gestern habe ich mir, als ich im Bus ganz fix schnell Radio hören wollte wegen den Nachrichten, das Kopfhörer-KABEL ins Ohr gesteckt, anstatt ins Handy...

So langsam mache ich mir Sorgen


----------



## Olliruh (24. April 2012)

Haben wir hier zufällig Experten zum Thema Sprachtheorien/Sprachentwickelungen ? 
Wäre lieb wenn mir mal jmd kurz die Thesen der wichtigisten Sprachwissenschaftler erklären könnte bzw besonders von Humboldt ,Jean Jacques Rousseau und die Sprachnot bei Hoffmansthal. 

Basil Bernstein wäre auch noch nett. 

Bis jetzt habe ich schon Whorf ( Grammatik formt Gedanken, Vergleiche für Sprachwissenschaft etc) & Herder (Besonnenheit unterscheidet uns von den Tieren -> Mensch erfinder der Sprache - unterschiede zu Süßmilch und Condillac). Ich denke nicht das ich bei den beiden großartig was vergessen hätte,wenn doch wäre eine Korrektur nett. 


Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Konov (24. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Haben wir hier zufällig Experten zum Thema Sprachtheorien/Sprachentwickelungen ?
> Wäre lieb wenn mir mal jmd kurz die Thesen der wichtigisten Sprachwissenschaftler erklären könnte bzw besonders von Humboldt ,Jean Jacques Rousseau und die Sprachnot bei Hoffmansthal.
> 
> Basil Bernstein wäre auch noch nett.
> ...



Nö, Deutsch Abi hab ich hinter mir und hab auch kein Bock mehr drüber nachzudenken


----------



## Olliruh (24. April 2012)

Das ist aber wichtig 
und Mr Google mag mir lieber Bücher verkaufen anstatt Antworten zu liefern


----------



## Doofkatze (25. April 2012)

Mr. Google ist ja auch unanständig.

Da möchte man sich einige Bilder von asiatischen Mitbürgern anschaun, sucht Gary Oldman und vertippt sich oder aber will sich über eine Pferdekrankheiten informieren, weil der eigene Hengst eine Schwellung besitzt ...


----------



## Kamsi (25. April 2012)

dann mach die sichere bildersuche an ^^

dann findest du keinen transsexuellen asiaten porn, bilder von schwulen alten männer und rassenübergreifenden sex ^^






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ReWXBYMlg00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<<< wartet das es wärmer wird


----------



## Ellesmere (25. April 2012)

Morgen. Nö, das wetter kann ruhig so bleiben. Am WE sollen es ja "angeblich" bis zu 28 Grad werden- dann stöhnen wieder alle über die Hitze ^^ Nenene....so ist´s schon ok


----------



## Konov (25. April 2012)

Morgön!



Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morgen. Nö, das wetter kann ruhig so bleiben. Am WE sollen es ja "angeblich" bis zu 28 Grad werden- dann stöhnen wieder alle über die Hitze ^^ Nenene....so ist´s schon ok



Ja, hab ich auch gelesen, na hoffen wir mal es bleibt im angenehmen Rahmen.
Ansonsten freu ich mich drauf


----------



## tonygt (25. April 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morgen. Nö, das wetter kann ruhig so bleiben. Am WE sollen es ja "angeblich" bis zu 28 Grad werden- dann stöhnen wieder alle über die Hitze ^^ Nenene....so ist´s schon ok



Ich freu mich, Samstag ist ne angeblich geniale Bike Tour geplant, wenn dann das Wetter noch wirklich so gut ist. Wird die Tour der Burner


----------



## Konov (25. April 2012)

Kann mir jemand helfen, ich brauche Geschenkideen für eine Freundin.
Ist eine platonische Freundin und außer nem Strauß Blumen fällt mir nix ein.


----------



## Kamsi (25. April 2012)

was für bücher liest sie oder schaut sie besonders gerne eine serie oder film ?


----------



## Deathstyle (25. April 2012)

Nen Strauß Blumen oder ne Pulle Schluck ist für platonische Freunde doch auch genau das richtige.


----------



## Konov (25. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was für bücher liest sie oder schaut sie besonders gerne eine serie oder film ?



Nicht dass ich wüsste... weder noch.

Wird wohl doch auf ne Flasche Wein oder nen Strauß blumen hinauslaufen.
Hab auch kein Bock mich damit zu beschäftigen.
Ich wünsch mir schließlich auch nie was zum Geburtstag von Freunden ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand helfen, ich brauche Geschenkideen für eine Freundin.



Kuchen backen. Eierlikörkuchen.

200g Mehl
190 g Zucker
250g Butter
4 Eier
1x Backpulver
1x Vanillezucker
1 Prise Salz
150g Schokostreusel (oder Schoko/Mandelsplitter halb und halb) 
1/2 Flasche Eierlikör 

Backzeit 1h bei 180°C (Schale mit Wasser beistellen)

Ohne den brauche ich bei einem Geburtstag meiner Bekannten gar nicht antreten.
Die andere Hälfte der Eierlikörflasche kannst du zum Anstoßen mitnehmen  


Ich habe gestern einen Abteilungsausflug zum neuen Flughafen Berlin Brandenburg gemacht. In 40 Tagen soll er fertig sein.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Pflichtausrüstung. Nett, seine Kollegen mal in Gummistiefeln mit Stahlkappe zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Teil der neuen Abfertigungshalle.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Duty-Free-Meile.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Blick von der Rollbahn.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eins der modernsten Feuerwehrfahrzeuge weltweit. Panther 7 mit 1.000 PS.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ins alte Dienstgebäude der Bundespolizei konnten wir vor dem Abriss auch noch reinschauen.
Abschiebezelle.


----------



## H2OTest (25. April 2012)

In der Wohnung ohne Krücken gehen ist leider geil
dazu ist das Feierabendbier auch leider geil


----------



## Konov (25. April 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> [...]



Nette Idee aber hab keinen Ofen


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. April 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Nette Idee aber hab keinen Ofen



Bedauerlich, der Kuchen ist der Abräumer schlechthin. Rezept vom Konditor-Papa eines Kollegen.
(der Kollege hatte auch mal ne Arzt-Freundin. Und somit das Erkältungs-Killer-Rezept Nr. 1. Wie Magie ... es hilft.)


----------



## Dominau (26. April 2012)

Guten Morgen. Da wacht man morgens auf und regt sich schon sofort auf, weil die Leute die hier noch wohnen gestern meinten sie müssen
meine Tür mit Klarsichtfolie umwickeln so das ich sie nichtmehr aufbekomm.

Ich hab das gefühl die mögen mich nicht ..


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

Morgen 
vorletzte Prüfung heute, toi toi toi


----------



## Dominau (26. April 2012)

Viel Glück Konov :>


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Viel Glück Konov :>



Danke


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2012)

Morgen!

Heut Abend werd ich erst den schwarzen Ritter bekämpfen und mich dann dem gefährlichen Drachen stellen müssen. Irgendwie hab ich grad gar keine Lust drauf -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. April 2012)

Besuch bei Schwiegervater und -mutter?


----------



## Davatar (26. April 2012)

Hahaha, könnte man meinen  Nein, der schwarze Ritter ist ein Prüfungsexperte einer Weiterbildung, die ich grad mach und der gefährliche Drache ist eher son Bisschen ne Metapher, die auf verschiedene Dinge bezogen ist.


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2012)

Kennt jemand von euch gute Kopfhörer ? 
Ich hab immer die von Apple & die sind nach spätestens 2 Monaten kaputt. 
Ich will einfach nur Kopfhörer haben die robust sind und was aushalten...


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. April 2012)

Kommt drauf an, was für welche (also so "normale", oder welche, die das ganze ohr umschließen, etc) und wie viel geld du ausgeben willst.
Ich hab zb vor 3 Jahren Sennheiser MX 760 für 40 Euro gekauft, die funktionieren immer noch super und haben einen guten Klang.


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2012)

Ja InEar Kopfhörer wären gut aber möglichst ohne aufsatz weil ich die gummie teile immer verliere...


----------



## Konov (26. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ja InEar Kopfhörer wären gut aber möglichst ohne aufsatz weil ich die gummie teile immer verliere...



Wenn du welche findest (inEar) sag bescheid welche, weil meine auch alle paar Monate hinüber sind (die Apple Dinger), benutze momentan die von meinem Handy, sind so LG Teile, halten erstaunlicherweise immer noch ganz gut.


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2012)

ersten 4 stunden frei & für eine Stunde Mathe gleich noch hin fml


----------



## Konov (27. April 2012)

Morgen zusammen


----------



## Ellesmere (27. April 2012)

Morgen *gähn* Seit zwei Tagen bin ich unf*cking unfassbar schlecht gelaunt... Sooo schlecht gelaunt war ich schoooon lange nicht mehr. Ich hoffe nun kann mich das bevorstehende WE aufheitern. So macht das echt keinen Spaß


----------



## Kamsi (27. April 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morgen *gähn* Seit zwei Tagen bin ich unf*cking unfassbar schlecht gelaunt... Sooo schlecht gelaunt war ich schoooon lange nicht mehr. Ich hoffe nun kann mich das bevorstehende WE aufheitern. So macht das echt keinen Spaß







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijQUkkFq-Hc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



vieleicht hilft das


----------



## Konov (27. April 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morgen *gähn* Seit zwei Tagen bin ich unf*cking unfassbar schlecht gelaunt... Sooo schlecht gelaunt war ich schoooon lange nicht mehr. Ich hoffe nun kann mich das bevorstehende WE aufheitern. So macht das echt keinen Spaß



Wünsche dir schonmal gute Laune für den weiteren Tagesverlauf!

Ich hab total gute Laune im Moment, liegt aber auch daran dass ich meine prüfungen fast alle durch hab und sonst auch alles ganz geil ist grad.


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Debpo8MuXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ellesmere (27. April 2012)

Danke Konov für die gedankliche Unterstützung. 
Aber das Lied zieht ein ja noch mehr runter @olliruh...oO. Wo treibt man denn sowas auf ? 

Daniel P. hilft allerdings schon besser   Danke Kamsi^^

Hab jetzt allerdings beschlossen ich gönn mir einfach mal was :

Aufmunterungshilfe!

Allein die Rezis haben mich schonmal schmunzeln lassen ^^
Wie da wohl der Transport gesichert wird ?


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2012)

Wegen solchen Videos liebe ich das Internet






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8r3cWM4JII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (27. April 2012)

Einfach nur krank wie oft der Sparta Mann verwurstet wurde... irgendwer hat da eindeutig zuviel Zeit.
Aber es ist witzig... so extrem dass es wieder witzig ist


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2012)

Alles ist witziger mit "bamm in die fresse"-videos


----------



## Zonalar (27. April 2012)

Jetzt mal ehrlich. Schaut auch nur einer von euch die 10 Stunden Videos wirklich bis zum Ende? Oder gefällt euch einfach der Gedanke daran, dass es Leute gibt, die das machen? 
Ich halte es kaum länger als 20 minuten.


----------



## Manaori (27. April 2012)

Guten Tag und so!


----------



## Ellesmere (27. April 2012)

Ist mir jetzt erst aufgefallen, dass das Ding 10 Std. gehen soll ...oO. Aber allein die Arbeit die da drin steckt ist ja schon beachtlich ^^
Obwohl...der oder diejenige muss schon bischen plemplem sein ... 
Guten Morgen Manaori.
Und Hut ab Benji, das de das 20 min durchhälst


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ktbhw0v186Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




das ist das einzige was ich bis jetzt 10 Stunden durchgehört habe 
War als ich mal mit Freunden ne Nacht durchgezogt hatte


----------



## Konov (27. April 2012)

Naja das 10 Stunden Sparta Video geht ja eigentlich nur 1:30 oder so. Der Rest ist einfach dauer-wiederholung bis 10 Stunden voll sind. ^^


----------



## Zonalar (27. April 2012)

Das Original kann ich schauen, aber nicht 10 Stunden Lang  Beim Nyan-cat halte ich aber länger aus^^ Mein Rekord sind 90 Minuten.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wZZ7oFKsKzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (27. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das ist das einzige was ich bis jetzt 10 Stunden durchgehört habe
> War als ich mal mit Freunden ne Nacht durchgezogt hatte



wenn dann das original bitte schon ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9L3uE3xKnt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Benji9 schrieb:


> Das Original kann ich schauen, aber nicht 10 Stunden Lang  Beim Nyan-cat halte ich aber länger aus^^ Mein Rekord sind 90 Minuten.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mtOdT9LBOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Version mit slipknot ist besser ^^


----------



## Zonalar (27. April 2012)

lol




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2zJm52R9OPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (27. April 2012)

aisaten planen die übernahme von ea 

http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/electronic-arts/news/uebernahmeangebot-koreanisches-free2play-unternehmen-nexon-plant-angeblich-akquisition-electronic-arts-113361/


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> aisaten planen die übernahme von ea
> 
> http://www.onlinewel...ic-arts-113361/



Ziemlich unseriöser Bericht. Er selbst nimmt als Quelle ein Finanzmagazin, welches wiederum irgendeine namenlose südkoreanische Zeitung zitiert. Aber irgendwie müssen "Newsseiten" ja ihre Klicks bekommen. Und die Leute fallen auch noch drauf rein.


----------



## Magogan (27. April 2012)

Mal wieder Post für meinen Nachbarn bekommen. Diesmal ein kleines Paket und ein großes Paket ... jetzt versperrt mir das große Paket den Flur -.- Das ist genauso groß wie ich Oo ^^


----------



## Kamsi (27. April 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie müssen "Newsseiten" ja ihre Klicks bekommen. Und die Leute fallen auch noch drauf rein.



erinnert mich an an den artikel von buffed der gestern rauskam mit Kindertage fallen in wow aus und dann (buffed vor x jahren)

da gabs erstmal paar herzinfarkte ^^



Magogan schrieb:


> Mal wieder Post für meinen Nachbarn bekommen. Diesmal ein kleines Paket und ein großes Paket ... jetzt versperrt mir das große Paket den Flur -.- Das ist genauso groß wie ich Oo ^^



wie ist der absender ?
eine fima aus flensburg entwa ? ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (27. April 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mal wieder Post für meinen Nachbarn bekommen. Diesmal ein kleines Paket und ein großes Paket ... jetzt versperrt mir das große Paket den Flur -.- Das ist genauso groß wie ich Oo ^^




http://www.amazon.de/Walter-Werbe--und-Dekorationsfiguren-Spinosaurus/dp/B007O72O74/ref=sr_1_cc_2?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1335268510&sr=1-2-catcorr



Sei froh, das es nicht das ist^^
Die Kommentare dazu sind Gold wert!


----------



## Zonalar (27. April 2012)

Oh mein Gott, Doofkatze, die Kommentare sind wirklich amüsant! Bin sie mir gerade am durchlesen, und lach mich schlapp 
"Werd mir noch 2 bestellen und sie aufm Klo aufstellen, da is noch Platz ohne Ende!" 
Köstlich


----------



## Magogan (27. April 2012)

Aber das Ding gefällt mir, so einen Dinosaurier hätte ich auch gerne xD


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2012)

Super ich darf meine Facharbeit über mein Wunschthema schreiben )

Occupy Wall Street & der "amerikanische Frühling" + Organisation über soziale Netzwerke (besonderes Augenmerk auf Twitter) und die Bedeutung der Massenmedien.
Auf Englisch ,ich freu mich


----------



## tonygt (27. April 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Super ich darf meine Facharbeit über mein Wunschthema schreiben )
> 
> Occupy Wall Street & der "amerikanische Frühling" + Organisation über soziale Netzwerke (besonderes Augenmerk auf Twitter) und die Bedeutung der Massenmedien.
> Auf Englisch ,ich freu mich



Viel spaß beim finden von Literatur


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Viel spaß beim finden von Literatur



Er muss nur auf dem Internetportal einer beliebigen Tageszeitung (Guardian, NYT, NYP meinetwegen auch) in der Suchmaske "Occupy" eingeben und wird von Ergebnissen erschlagen.


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Viel spaß beim finden von Literatur



Naja ich bin schon am suchen von Literatut und kann mich eigentlich nicht beklagen. 
Twitter,KYM,Facebook sind erstaunlich Quellen gebunden.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. April 2012)

Grauer Himmel... Von wegen Sonne :S 
Wie siehts bei euch so aus?^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Grauer Himmel... Von wegen Sonne :S
> Wie siehts bei euch so aus?^^



Heute morgen viel Sonne, bis ca. 12 Uhr. Dann regnerisch mit Ausblick auf Gewitter. Also doch gut, dass ich nicht zu einer längeren Tour aufgebrochen bin.


----------



## iShock (27. April 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Grauer Himmel... Von wegen Sonne :S
> Wie siehts bei euch so aus?^^



Fett Sonne - kaum Wind - kaum Wolken ca. 20-24°C schätz ich


----------



## Ogil (27. April 2012)

Hier sind es 10 Grad und es regnet schon den ganzen Tag und soll wohl auch das Wochenende so bleiben...


----------



## iShock (27. April 2012)

so ein regen wäre jetzt aber auch geil - würde ich mich glatt raussetzen  (zumindest kurz) 


weiß nich ob ich mir GW2 vorbestelle .____.*


----------



## tonygt (27. April 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> so ein regen wäre jetzt aber auch geil - würde ich mich glatt raussetzen  (zumindest kurz)
> 
> 
> weiß nich ob ich mir GW2 vorbestelle .____.*



 Das beta Wochende ist doch schon ab Morgen, fraglich ob es sich noch lohnt ?


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2012)

19° hier. Mit schöner Sonne aber...


Dieser Nachbarsjunge... er macht mich krank mit seinem Geschrei. Der hat so nervige Stimme, da würde ich mir lieber ne Kugel in den Kopf jagen, statt 10 Minuten draussen zu sitzen.


----------



## iShock (27. April 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Das beta Wochende ist doch schon ab Morgen, fraglich ob es sich noch lohnt ?



naja habs mir mal geholt - hätte ich ja sowieso und ich schätz mal heut abend ist erstmal wieder so ein Ansturm auf die Server das man kaum reinkommt^^


----------



## Olliruh (27. April 2012)

Ui heute Abend wird auf 2 Vofis gefeiert


----------



## Ceiwyn (27. April 2012)

Pff, mein Hund. Klaut sich einfach heimlich die Packung mit seinen Kau-Sticks. Hat sich aber extra nur einen rausgeholt.


----------



## Zonalar (27. April 2012)

Hey Jungs, habt ihr eine Idee, welches "Instrument" für die Pilgerreise geeignet wäre? Möchte unbedingt ein Instrument dabei haben, wenn ich losgehe, hab aber noch keine Ahnung was genau.
Nen Mundharmonika is mein Favorit bis jezz, da es klein, leicht und sehr stabil ist. 
Vielleicht auch eine Flöte, bin aber nicht wirklich überzeugt davon...
Oh! Ich könnt mir ne Ocarina zulegen  KOstet mir wahrscheinlich aber zuviel für die Anschaffung...
Habt ihr noch Ideen, was geeignet wär/ spass machen würde?


----------



## tonygt (27. April 2012)

Ich würd dir nen Schlagzeug empfehlen. Da freuen sich die anderen Reisenden, wenn sie in einer Herberge sind und die ihnen die Nacht mit Musik versüßt  Ausserm ist es superleicht zu Transportieren.

Edit. Ups nicht auf die Zeit geachtet


----------



## Konov (28. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hey Jungs, habt ihr eine Idee, welches "Instrument" für die Pilgerreise geeignet wäre? Möchte unbedingt ein Instrument dabei haben, wenn ich losgehe, hab aber noch keine Ahnung was genau.
> Nen Mundharmonika is mein Favorit bis jezz, da es klein, leicht und sehr stabil ist.
> Vielleicht auch eine Flöte, bin aber nicht wirklich überzeugt davon...
> Oh! Ich könnt mir ne Ocarina zulegen  KOstet mir wahrscheinlich aber zuviel für die Anschaffung...
> Habt ihr noch Ideen, was geeignet wär/ spass machen würde?



So ne Minigitarre... Ukulele oder wie sich das nennt...


----------



## Legendary (28. April 2012)

Welche Instrumente nutzen denn die Gay-Ponys? Sag jetzt nicht du machst ne Pilgerreise zum Creator der Viecher?


----------



## Dropz (28. April 2012)

Ein Banjo


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2012)

Ein Banjo? Keine Ahnung ob ich das überhaupt spielen kann. Bin ein schrecklicher "Gittarist".

AÖ-Ravenation: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y4rYqfpoPDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ceiwyn (28. April 2012)

Eine Laute? Wäre schön mittelalterlich. Passt ja zum dem, was du vorhast.


----------



## Ol@f (28. April 2012)

Ich wär für die Okarina. Ist leicht zu erlernen, klein und hat einen schönen warmen Klang. Da find ich Ukulele, Banjo zu funky (gerade, wenn man noch net viel spielen kann).  Mundharmonika ist aber auch noch nett.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. April 2012)

Moin, schiet Wetter! Es regnet die gaaaaaanze Zeit Hitze muß ich jetzt auch nicht haben aber 10 ° und Dauerregen?! Och nö...
Eine Maultrommel, das doch was Benji. Muss man nur höllisch aufpassen, das man das kleine Metalldingens nicht einem an die Zähne haut. Das tut weh


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. April 2012)

Hier scheint endlich die Sonne. Auch wenns sehr warm ist, im Schatten auf der Terasse ist es äußerst angenehm


----------



## Tilbie (28. April 2012)

Moin, ich würde auch ne Okarina mitnehmen.


----------



## Zonalar (28. April 2012)

Yo, so ne Ocarina wär nicht schlecht. Kostet mir aber um die 60 EUro (+Versandt), wenn es so ein Zelda-Teils ein soll 
Die Mundtrommel aka Jews harp is ja geil! Die schau ich mir genauer an.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBDePl72oN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (28. April 2012)

wie wärs mit luftgitarre benji ? leicht zu lernen und leicht zu transportieren 


http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/aegypten/aegypten-sex-mit-leichen-soll-erlaubt-werden-23880954.bild.html





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. April 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> http://www.bild.de/n...80954.bild.html






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (28. April 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q-Am5AVQ_-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Rule 32 
das ging ja fix ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (28. April 2012)

Iiiiiiiihhhh....schlimm ist ja nicht das Gesetz, sondern die die das einfordern ....*schüttel*..ich geh mich mal übergeben....


----------



## Konov (28. April 2012)

30 Grad und Sonne satt hier heute.... krass wie schnell das geht mit dem Umstellen.
Leider etwas zu schnell. Der Kreislauf merkt es, vorallem bei sportlicher Betätigung.


----------



## Feuerkatze (29. April 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Yo, so ne Ocarina wär nicht schlecht. Kostet mir aber um die 60 EUro (+Versandt), wenn es so ein Zelda-Teils ein soll
> Die Mundtrommel aka Jews harp is ja geil! Die schau ich mir genauer an.



Wenn es keine im Zeldastil sein soll, dann kosten die (zB auf Mittelaltermärkten - gestern auf dem MPS in Bad Säckingen gesehen) so um die 10 Euro. 
Es gilt halt je kleiner, desto günstiger, aber auch desto höher der Ton. 
Maultrommel ist auch nett. 
Tin Whistle bekommst du auch recht günstig. Da kannst dann auch die Flöte mitnehmen. Mundharmonika hast du ja auch schon als Gedanke und ist sicher nicht falsch. 


Bestes Instrument hast du eh dabei: nennt sich "Stimmbänder" 
"Wenn die Luft aus der Lunge Richtung Kehlkopf fließt,
wenn das Stimmbandsystem alles gut verschließt,
wenn die Stimmlippen mitwippen, bis sie richtig schwingen,
bezeichnet man den Vorgang allgemein als 'Singen'.
Der Kehlkopf ist dabei der Tongenerator,
die Stimmbänder sind gewissermaßen der Vibrator.
Über sechzig Muskeln geben Gas,
doch das Allerbeste: Singen macht Spaß!"


----------



## Konov (29. April 2012)

Middach!


----------



## Tilbie (29. April 2012)

Morgen!
Man is das schon warm draußen... so kann das Wetter aber gerne bleiben, is schön angenehm und auch nicht zu heiß.


----------



## Konov (29. April 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Man is das schon warm draußen... so kann das Wetter aber gerne bleiben, is schön angenehm und auch nicht zu heiß.



12 Uhr mittags - Fenster zu, ab jetzt wirds nur noch wärmer ^^


----------



## Tilbie (29. April 2012)

Noch isses kälter als drinnen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (29. April 2012)

Hi all 
Suche nen Laptop max 380€ soll nicht viel können nur halt nen dvd laufwerk und halt 
max 320gb wegen urlaub (digicam aufnahmen)


----------



## Legendary (29. April 2012)

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/hpcompaq+notebooks/preis+knaller/hp+635+a1e52ea+win+7+knaller+40


----------



## Hordlerkiller (29. April 2012)

thx


----------



## Ogil (30. April 2012)

Gna! Das ganze Wochenende Kackwetter mit Dauerregen und kaum geht die Woche wieder los (nein - ich hab keinen Brueckentag und morgen ist hier auch nicht frei) ist wieder super Wetter.


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2012)

Morgen!

Es ist grad mal ne Woche warm und ich war schon an 3 Grillfesten. Ausserdem gibts heut Abend das vierte. Supi


----------



## Dominau (30. April 2012)

Hoffen wir mal das Wetter hebt bis zur Festival-Saison


----------



## Konov (30. April 2012)

Morgen.
Hoffentlich wird das ein guter Tag.


----------



## Ceiwyn (30. April 2012)

Kennt sich jemand mit den Tarifen bei der Bahn aus? Ich blick da nicht so durch. Folgender Sachverhalt: 

Ich pendle allwöchentlich zwischen Trier und Karlsruhe (nicht ganz KA, sondern nur bis zum Rhein), was bei den steigenden Spritpreisen langsam ins Geld geht. Ich will jetzt zumindest mal die Bahn ausprobieren. Wenn ich aber eine ganz normale Standartverbindung zum Standarttarif nehme, zahle ich mehr als ich für Sprit ausgeben würde und bin noch länger unterwegs. 

Aber gibt es da nicht ein Rheinland-Pfalz-Ticket für Studenten oder so? Würde die drei Stunden Fahrt in Kauf nehmen, wenn sie billiger sind. Kann ja die Zeit dann zum lernen nutzen.


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit den Tarifen bei der Bahn aus? Ich blick da nicht so durch. Folgender Sachverhalt:
> 
> Ich pendle allwöchentlich zwischen Trier und Karlsruhe (nicht ganz KA, sondern nur bis zum Rhein), was bei den steigenden Spritpreisen langsam ins Geld geht. Ich will jetzt zumindest mal die Bahn ausprobieren. Wenn ich aber eine ganz normale Standartverbindung zum Standarttarif nehme, zahle ich mehr als ich für Sprit ausgeben würde und bin noch länger unterwegs.
> 
> Aber gibt es da nicht ein Rheinland-Pfalz-Ticket für Studenten oder so? Würde die drei Stunden Fahrt in Kauf nehmen, wenn sie billiger sind. Kann ja die Zeit dann zum lernen nutzen.



Die Bahn saugt!


Morgen!


----------



## Kamsi (1. Mai 2012)

> Manowar vor 45 Minuten





> Und es gibt kein vernünftiges Bild dazu..manchmal ist google schlimm.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier eine diskussion ^^

http://www.med1.de/F...natomie/215528/


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2012)

Jetzt hab ich Angst um mein Dingdong.. wenn Frauen sogar Sand dadrin zersetzen können


----------



## H2OTest (1. Mai 2012)

Hach ja ... son tablet ist doch toll ... muss ich nichtmehr wzischen youtube und buffed hin und her switchen


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> [sand]



Das mit dem Sand auflösen da drin macht mir gerade ein wenig Angst...


----------



## Kamsi (1. Mai 2012)

und heute abend macht tikume eine neue intervention für dich auf - wintermute hat angst vor vaginas - wer hilft im ^^


----------



## H2OTest (1. Mai 2012)

hmm wenn "Das" Sand auflösen kann will ich mein Ding da nicht mehr reinstecken ...


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm wenn "Das" Sand auflösen kann will ich mein Ding da nicht mehr reinstecken ...



"so entstehen eben Perlen..."   

Damit hat der geschlossene Thread wohl eine ganze Menge für die Verhütung getan (und ca. 100 Leute traumatisiert). 
Ich wette, heute abend werden eine Menge Vaginas kritisch-ängstliche Blicke ernten...


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2012)

Ich hab den Dingern eh noch nie wirklich getraut.


----------



## Ahramanyu (1. Mai 2012)

What have i done...


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2012)

Hrhr..ich seh gerade "Putzfrau mit Zauberbesen"
Du hasst ne menge Männer verängstigt, das hast du!


----------



## Kamsi (1. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Urangst beschrieb der Psychologe Sigmund Freud anhand des Begriffs «Vagina dentata» - 
die «bezahnte Vagina». Der Begriff steht für die Kastrationsangst der Männer, kurz, die Furcht vor dem Identitätsverlust.

http://www.20min.ch/digital/games/story/20631058


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2012)

Jetzt hätte ich wieder Lust auf Selene von Underworld


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2012)

Leute, ihr habt definitiv alle zuviel Zeit.


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> What have i done...



Statt die Kräfte der Halbirren in einem Thread zu bündeln hast Du sie freigesetzt und unkontrollierbar bemacht *muhahaha*. 

Zur Vagina erinnere ich mich an eine Betrachtung des großen Philosophen Charles Bukowski, der seine Ängste schließlich mit einem "Die kriegt man einfach nicht kaputt!" auf den Punkt brachte


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Zur Vagina erinnere ich mich an eine Betrachtung des großen Philosophen Charles Bukowski, der seine Ängste schließlich mit einem "Die kriegt man einfach nicht kaputt!" auf den Punkt brachte



Die Vagina bekommt man nicht kaputt oder die Ängste? 
Hab schon genug Ängste abgestoßen, die mir meine Mutter damals netterweise beigebracht hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo  

Von 24 Grad und Sonnenschein heute wieder nach Hause gekommen bei 26  Grad und Sonnenschein...


----------



## Manowar (1. Mai 2012)

Wohnst du nicht in Hagen (oder wer war das?)
Hier ist doch alles voller Wolken -_-
Wir haben es hier zwar warm, aber die Sonne haben wir hier nun wirklich nicht


----------



## Raema (1. Mai 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Kennt sich jemand mit den Tarifen bei der Bahn aus? Ich blick da nicht so durch. Folgender Sachverhalt:
> 
> Ich pendle allwöchentlich zwischen Trier und Karlsruhe (nicht ganz KA, sondern nur bis zum Rhein), was bei den steigenden Spritpreisen langsam ins Geld geht. Ich will jetzt zumindest mal die Bahn ausprobieren. Wenn ich aber eine ganz normale Standartverbindung zum Standarttarif nehme, zahle ich mehr als ich für Sprit ausgeben würde und bin noch länger unterwegs.
> 
> Aber gibt es da nicht ein Rheinland-Pfalz-Ticket für Studenten oder so? Würde die drei Stunden Fahrt in Kauf nehmen, wenn sie billiger sind. Kann ja die Zeit dann zum lernen nutzen.



Wenn du Student bist, kannst du dich ja mal an den AStA deiner Uni/Hochschule wenden, die kümmern sich für gewöhnlich um so Dinge wie Semestertickets bzw "Ländertickets". Falls das nicht angeboten wird, kannst du z.B. mal hier schauen:
bahn.de (das normale RP-Ticket) bzw hier bahn.de (Studenten und Schüler)


----------



## Kamsi (1. Mai 2012)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> What have i done...



[font="Stylus BT,sans-serif"][size="+2"]Herr und Meister! hör mich rufen! -
Ach, da kommt der Meister!
Herr, die Not ist groß!
Die ich rief, die Geister
werd ich nun nicht los.[/size][/font]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wohnst du nicht in Hagen (oder wer war das?)



Olli wohnt in Hagen, ich bin Norddeutscher


----------



## win3ermute (1. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Die Vagina bekommt man nicht kaputt oder die Ängste?



Das erstere natürlich .



> Hab schon genug Ängste abgestoßen, die mir meine Mutter damals netterweise beigebracht hat.



Mütter... leisten vortreffliche Arbeit bei der Traumatisierung ihrer Brut seit Anbeginn der Menschheit...


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> [font="Stylus BT,sans-serif"][size="+2"]Herr und Meister! hör mich rufen! -
> Ach, da kommt der Meister!
> Herr, die Not ist groß!
> Die ich rief, die Geister
> werd ich nun nicht los.[/size][/font]


He, Tom Bombadil! Tom Bombadonne! 	
Hör den Ruf, eile bei, bei Feuer, Mond und Sonn
Komm, bei Wasser, Wald und Flur, steh uns nun zur Seite!
Komm, bei Weide, Schilf und Ried, aus der Not uns leite!


----------



## H2OTest (1. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Olli wohnt in Hagen, ich bin Norddeutscher


ein Hamburger Jung ! oder so .. 

Da fällt mir ein ich bin bald in der Hansestadt ...


----------



## Ceiwyn (1. Mai 2012)

Gott, Weiber und ihre Gedankenwelt...

Aus der einfachen Frage/Aufforderung "Ich gehe jetzt in den Garten und lern eine Runde, wenn du nachher kommst und dann auch noch irgendwie im Garten sitzen willst, kannst du ja auch was zum Lesen mitnehmen." wird eine minutenlange Diskussion darüber, warum man zum Lernen in den Garten sollte und ob sie überhaupt kommen sollte und wie oft sie das bisher schon gemacht hat und wir sollen doch lieber im Garten irgendein Spiel machen und bla, bla, bla. 

In Zeiten wie diesen bereue ich es, nicht doch noch Junggeselle zu sein. Irgendwie hatte man dadurch dann doch mehr Vorteile als Nachteile.


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Gott, Weiber und ihre Gedankenwelt...
> 
> Aus der einfachen Frage/Aufforderung "Ich gehe jetzt in den Garten und lern eine Runde, wenn du nachher kommst und dann auch noch irgendwie im Garten sitzen willst, kannst du ja auch was zum Lesen mitnehmen." wird eine minutenlange Diskussion darüber, warum man zum Lernen in den Garten sollte und ob sie überhaupt kommen sollte und wie oft sie das bisher schon gemacht hat und wir sollen doch lieber im Garten irgendein Spiel machen und bla, bla, bla.
> 
> In Zeiten wie diesen bereue ich es, nicht doch noch Junggeselle zu sein. Irgendwie hatte man dadurch dann doch mehr Vorteile als Nachteile.



Die Vorteile des jeweils anderen Status offenbaren sich immer dann, wenn sich die Nachteile des aktuellen Status auftun. ^^


----------



## zoizz (1. Mai 2012)

Es gibt Leute, die sollten besser Singel bleiben. Zum einen wird die vermehrung wahrscheinlicher unterbunden, zum anderen braucht man ihnen die holde Zweisamkeit nicht erklären ^^

Leider ist der Feeirtag schon wieder um. Arbeit kotz zur Zeit iwie an, und wirklich passende Jobs scheint es zur Zeit nicht im näheren Umfeld zu geben.

Egal, Top Wetter! :=)


----------



## Olliruh (1. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wohnst du nicht in Hagen (oder wer war das?)
> Hier ist doch alles voller Wolken -_-
> Wir haben es hier zwar warm, aber die Sonne haben wir hier nun wirklich nicht



Ich war in Bayern bei 27°C und klarem Himmel


----------



## Kamsi (2. Mai 2012)

Das neue Cod spielt in der Zukunft wo wir John Connor spielen und auf pferde reitend terroisten bekämpfen die uns mit unseren eigenen Roboter bekämpfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2012)

Morgän


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Mai 2012)

wtf also was soll der schund 
aha das soll die ponyhof fraktion anlocken ^^

naja also absolutes no go zum glück kommt ja medal of honor


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Mai 2012)

TITANIC Karriere: Powersätze fürs Bewerbungsgespräch (2) 
"Das Viertelstündchen, das ich zu spät bin…"
"Schicker Anzug. Kik?"
"Ach, wissen Sie, Erfahrung wird überbewertet."
"Jaja, Teamgeist und Einsatzwille. Laberrhabarber!"
"Sieh an, Frau in Führungsposition. Naja, eine Schönheitskönigin sind Sie ja nicht gerade."
"Entschuldigen Sie, daß ich lache, aber Ihre Nase…"
"Keine Sorge, ist nur Plastikkotze. Haha!"
"Willst wohl wieder raus aus dem Schwitzkasten, wa?"


----------



## Kamsi (2. Mai 2012)

> ++++ Online-Samenspende immer beliebter: ~~~o ~~~o ~~~o ++++
> ++++ Macht keinen Hehl daraus: Dieb will gestohlenes Bild lieber behalten ++++
> ++++ Gut getroffen: Portrait auf Zielscheibe sehr hilfreich ++++
> ++++ Kann man knicken: Origamischule bringt nur wenig bei ++++
> ...



News des Tages ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XDO29gCT2LE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Au ja, der Moderator bringt den Grundgedanken von World of Warcraft auf den Punkt...


----------



## Kamsi (2. Mai 2012)

http://www.express.d...-batman-schwul-,2192,15043476.html

Der Verdacht geisterte ja schon Ewigkeiten durch die riesige Fangemeinde. Jetzt lüftete &#8222;Batman&#8220;-Autor 
Grant Morrison (52) höchstpersönlich das Geheimnis und outete seinen Superhelden als schwul




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ist Batman für mich gestorben


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Mai 2012)

Hat da jemand Homophobie?  
Achso...Morgen *hust*


----------



## Kamsi (2. Mai 2012)

ne ich bin einfach nur kein modetrend folger

inzwischen gilt es ja als in und cool schwul zu sein wohl ich find es nur blöde da superheld zerstört wird.

ich will batman gegen joker kämpfen sehen und nicht wie sie es treiben


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4c-H5LTfI-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ein bisschen Kultur


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDO29gCT2LE"]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=XDO29gCT2LE[/url]
> 
> Au ja, der Moderator bringt den Grundgedanken von World of Warcraft auf den Punkt...



LOL
Der Moderator ist dermaßen inkompetent, der sollte besser Taxi fahren!


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ne ich bin einfach nur kein modetrend folger
> 
> inzwischen gilt es ja als in und cool schwul zu sein wohl ich find es nur blöde da superheld zerstört wird.
> 
> ich will batman gegen joker kämpfen sehen und nicht wie sie es treiben


Achso nur weil Bruce Wayne schwul ist wird er sich jetzt automatisch an jedes mehr oder weniger männliche etwas ranmachen und es sofort mit allen Männern treiben?


Wieso wird 'Batman' dadurch zerstört, das er jetzt schwul ist?

Kann jemand der Schwul ist kein Superheld sein?

Kann jemand der Schwul ist sich nicht "normal" verhalten?


Entweder war deine Antwort ein verdammt erfolgreicher Trollversuch oder die Ignoranz schmiert sich schon aus deinen Poren...


----------



## Kamsi (2. Mai 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Achso nur weil Bruce Wayne schwul ist wird er sich jetzt automatisch an jedes mehr oder weniger männliche etwas ranmachen und es sofort mit allen Männern treiben?
> 
> 
> Wieso wird 'Batman' dadurch zerstört, das er jetzt schwul ist?
> ...



boah jetzt kommt wieder die political correctness polizei ^^ geh halt ins teletubbieland da wird dir nichts getan - mein posting war persönliche meinung über eine fiktive person

mein post war auf batman speziell - bis jetzt habe ich noch keinen schwulen superhelden gesehen - ich habe nicht behauptet das homosexuell sich unnormal verhalten

Batman ist ein einsamer rächer der keine beziehung hat zu keinem geschlecht genauso wie spiderman immer ein weisser amerikaner ist und han zuerst geschossen hat

das mit schwul modetrend meinte ich das outen und dann die ganze metrosexuelle und androgyne welle die kam wo man nicht weiss was es ist ^^

zum bsp find ich das blöde der schauspieler von barney stimson sich geoutet hat da kann man seine rolle in der serie nicht mehr ernst nehmen


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube, wenn man hört, dass jemand schwul ist, denken die meisten Menschen eben doch zu allererst an gängige Klischees.
Als ich mal einen schwulen Bekannten einer Freundin kennengelernt habe und er mich gefragt hat, ob ich mir das nicht auch vorstellen könnte, mal mit nem Mann was zu haben, da kam mir fast das Frühstück wieder hoch.
Habe seit dem auch regelrecht Ablehnung dagegen, überhaupt mit einem Schwulen zu reden, bzw. sich auf freundschaftlicher Basis kennenzulernen, weil man Schiss hat, man könnte "angemacht" werden. Und das ist dann wirklich recht abstoßend. Andererseits einfach nur ein sozialer Prozess, der einem fremd ist... man kann ja auch einfach drüber lachen und dankend ablehnen, statt einen Würgereiz zu bekommen und alle Schwulen zu verteufeln. ^^

Aber das sind Gewöhnungsprozesse schätze ich, für die meisten ist Homosexualität immer noch sehr fremd und entsprechend verhält man sich dann.

Generell muss man allem mit Toleranz begegnen, ob schwul, schwarz, weiß oder Marsmännchen. Aber alles braucht seine Eingewöhnungszeit, vorallem dann, wenn man nicht täglich von besagten Personen umgeben ist sondern sie nur sporadisch mal kennenlernt. Macht man dann auch noch schlechte Erfahrungen ("der hat mich angeschwult OMG!"), dauert es erfahrungsgemäß noch länger, entsprechende Toleranz zu zeigen.

Und bei noch festgefahreneren Klischees wie z.B. dem gängigen Superhelden-Bild, wirkt Homosexualität für die meisten sicherlich umso befremdlicher.

Das bedeutet wohl nicht, dass es nicht möglich ist, es sich vorzustellen. Zumal Superhelden sowieso nur imaginäre Figuren sind...


----------



## Tikume (2. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich will batman gegen joker kämpfen sehen und nicht wie sie es treiben



Und was ist dann wenn Hetero-Batman auf Catwoman trifft. Dürfen sie dann kämpfen oder müssen sie es treiben?


----------



## Derulu (2. Mai 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und was ist dann wenn Hetero-Batman auf Catwoman trifft. Dürfen sie dann kämpfen oder müssen sie es treiben?



Oder, noch besser, Poison Ivy...


----------



## win3ermute (2. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> boah jetzt kommt wieder die political correctness polizei ^^ geh halt ins teletubbieland da wird dir nichts getan - mein posting war persönliche meinung über eine fiktive person



Und das, was der Zeichner da von sich gegeben hat, war seine persönliche Meinung, wie er den Charakter des "Batman" sieht - nix mit "PC", "Mode" etc. 



> Batman ist ein einsamer rächer der keine beziehung hat zu keinem geschlecht genauso wie spiderman immer ein weisser amerikaner ist und han zuerst geschossen hat



Seit Jahren probieren die Autoren und Zeichner mit Comic-Figuren die unterschiedlichsten Dinge. Erst Miller hat mit seinem "Dark Knight" aus Batman jenen zerrissenen Charakter gemacht, der heute für viele die Sicht geprägt hat.



> das mit schwul modetrend meinte ich das outen und dann die ganze metrosexuelle und androgyne welle die kam wo man nicht weiss was es ist ^^



Soso, zu seiner sexuellen Orientierung stehen ist also eine "Modewelle"...



> zum bsp find ich das blöde der schauspieler von barney stimson sich geoutet hat da kann man seine rolle in der serie nicht mehr ernst nehmen



Das ist ein Schauspieler. Wenn er vorher glaubhaft eine fiktive Figur verkörpert hat, die völlig unterschiedlich von seiner realen Persönlichkeit ist, inwiefern macht nun seine sexuelle Orientierung einen Unterschied?


----------



## orkman (2. Mai 2012)

zu batman: "das ganze Konzept ist vollkommen schwul" naja solange der die person an sich nicht als schwul dargestellt wird gehts ja ... ich hab gar nix gegen schwule .... aber ich sehe schlecht jmden von denen nen fight machen und das boese bekaempfen ... ich kenne manche schwule und die sind eher wie maedchen ... wer will batman schon so fighten sehen : http://www.youtube.c...h?v=5tYAA285gY0


----------



## Kamsi (2. Mai 2012)

http://wiki.southparkpedia.de/index.php/Schwule_Verschw%C3%B6rung


----------



## Deathstyle (2. Mai 2012)

Wo ist denn der Unterschied zwischen Batman vorher und Batman jetzt?
Ich begreifs einfach nicht. Achso und orkman, Batmans Kostüm wird deshalb jetzt rosa, mit Tütü und er tanzt seinen Gegnern die Gerechtigkeit jetzt ein?

Lest ihr denn die Comics überhaupt? Falls nicht -> gtfo, dann braucht ihr euch sowieso nicht zu beschweren.


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2012)

Heute abend 22:45 Uhr Serdar Somuncu bei Anne Will auf ARD, Thema Hitlers mein Kampf, Urheberrechte laufen aus.

Must watch, der Hassprediger UNSER ALLER GODFATHER mal wieder im Talk  EINSCHALTEN.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (2. Mai 2012)

Mal eine Frage: Ich bin auf einer Homepage, auf der Quizfragen zu meinem Studienfach gestellt werden und die sehr effektiv zur Vorbereitung sind. Ich will mir die nun auch offline speichern. Normalerweise kann man das ja über Seiteninformationen->Medien. Da klappts irgendwie nicht. Hat jemand eine andere Idee?


----------



## Konov (2. Mai 2012)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage: Ich bin auf einer Homepage, auf der Quizfragen zu meinem Studienfach gestellt werden und die sehr effektiv zur Vorbereitung sind. Ich will mir die nun auch offline speichern. Normalerweise kann man das ja über Seiteninformationen->Medien. Da klappts irgendwie nicht. Hat jemand eine andere Idee?



STRG+A und STRG+C? ^^


----------



## Kamsi (2. Mai 2012)

http://www.httrack.com/

It allows you to download a World Wide Web site from the Internet to a local directory, building recursively all directories, getting HTML, images, and other files from the server to your computer. HTTrack arranges the original site's relative link-structure. Simply open a page of the "mirrored" website in your browser, and you can browse the site from link to link, as if you were viewing it online. HTTrack can also update an existing mirrored site, and resume interrupted downloads. HTTrack is fully configurable, and has an integrated help system.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Mai 2012)

Zur Batman+Schwulen Diskussion.

Mich stört es nicht bei Neil Patrick Harris (Barney), nicht bei Ian McKellen (Magneto), auch bei der Figur Dumbledore passt es insgesamt in das Bild. Dennoch ändert sich das bei den neuen Batman-Filmen (Batman begins, The dark Knight (und bald Rises ^.^)).

Es passt für mich überhaupt nicht in die Darstellung der neuen Filme, da es viel düsterer inszeniert und gespielt ist. Bei den 1990er Filmen rund um Poison Ivy, den Riddler, diesen komischen Freezer ... ja ... quietsch bunt, die Filme, Robin ... Aber dies gilt für mich nicht für alles was mit Batman zu tun hat, besonders nicht für die Christian Bale (+ Christopher Nolan) Filme.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Mai 2012)

bauchschmerzen sind kacke


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Zur Batman+Schwulen Diskussion.



Dem kann ich zustimmen.
Es stört mich nur wenn sie einem die schwulen so aufzwängen wie bei dieser komischen inneneinrichtungs doku.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Mai 2012)

Ich begreifs trotzdem nicht.
Das Ding ist einfach das Batman so wie man ihn immer kannte genauso schwul war wie er jetzt ist und in Zukunft sein wird. Es ändert sich genau garnichts, Batman ist immernoch der von Hass getriebene Typ in schwarz wie er eben auch vor einer Woche noch war. Zumal Batman übrigens etliche Charaktere sind und nicht nur Bruce Wayne (wobei er natürlich der wichtigste war) und an den Christopher Nolan Filmen mit Christian Bale ändert sich auch nichts mehr, oder meint ihr das ihr jetzt plötzlich tuckiges Verhalten bei Christian Bale erkennen könnt wenn ihr die Filme nochmal seht? Da The Dark Knight Rises auch der letzte Batman in dieser Zusammenstellung sein wird braucht ihr euch auch keine Sorgen machen das sie da noch seine Sexualität herausarbeiten werden.


----------



## Davatar (3. Mai 2012)

Was bitteschön soll an Batman schwul sein? Bruce Wayne (Batman) verliebt sich ja schliesslich in Selina Kyle (Catwoman) und wenn ichs richtig in Erinnerung hab, stand er auch zuerst auf Posion Ivy, bis er merkte, dass sie böse ist.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Mai 2012)

Der Urpsrung waren glaube' ich die Worte von Grant Morrison.
http://www.welt.de/kultur/article106252342/Batman-ist-schwul-und-das-schon-seit-60-Jahren.html


----------



## Davatar (3. Mai 2012)

Na dann würd ich eher sagen, Bisexuell als schwul.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Mai 2012)

Ich würde eher sagen: seine Sexualität spielt so garkeine Rolle.


----------



## Davatar (3. Mai 2012)

Das kommt noch dazu ^^


----------



## Ceiwyn (3. Mai 2012)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ich würde eher sagen: seine Sexualität spielt so garkeine Rolle.



Tz, wo kämen wir denn da hin, wenn jeder leben dürfte, wie er wollte ... ?


----------



## Ogil (3. Mai 2012)

Naja - fuer einen erwachsenen Menschen mag das stimmen. Aus Sicht eines noch unsicheren Teenagers, der seit Jahren ein Batman-Poster ueberm Bett haengen hatte und sich nun mit den "Haha - gay!"-Rufen seiner Freunde konfrontiert sieht, mag das Ganze schon wichtig erscheinen.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Mai 2012)

Alter wenn ichn Batman Poster hätte würde das sowas von an meiner Wand hängen. Leider bin ich kein Teeny mehr und meine Freunde wissen wie awesome Batman ist. Damn.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Mai 2012)

Nabend.Avaaz wird von großkonzernen oder was größeres angegriffen 
ich möchte das euch nur zeigen und keine rettet die seite mit geld https://secure.avaaz..._avaaz_de/?copy


sry nicht auf uhr geguckt wegen thread zeit


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!

Muarr, gestern Abend per Zufall über ein Sonderangebot für nen Flug nach Italien gestolpert, gleich gebucht, heute Abend flieg ich los, Sonntag gehts wieder nach Hause  Gelati, Pizza, Spaghetti, ich komme!


----------



## Kamsi (4. Mai 2012)

was den mit deiner signatur los davatar und viel spass da unten


----------



## Davatar (4. Mai 2012)

? nix ist mit meiner Signatur los, die sieht ganz normal aus. oder bei Dir nicht?


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Mai 2012)

Morgen ! Viel Spass in Italien^^


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Mai 2012)

"Die Tatsache, dass auf euren Waffen klar und deutlich "Replica" steht... und auf meiner "Dessert Eagle .50".... sollte euch zu denken geben!"



Ich bin tatsächlich mal genervt. Krankenkasse + Finanzamt suchen Schuld beim Mandanten. Finanzamt will KV-Beiträge nicht anerkennen, da diese nicht übermittelt wurden (weil der Mandant angeblich der elektronischen Übermittlung nicht zugestimmt hat). Die Krankenkasse füllt Bescheinigungen mit falschen Paragraphen (Altersvorsorgebeiträge statt Beiträgen zur Krankenversicherung) aus und ich hab nix besseres zu tun, als 2,5 Stunden hinter denen herzurufen ... Satz des Tages: "wenn das falsch wäre, würden sich ja viele Tausend Leute beschweren". Es IST falsch! -.-


----------



## Kamsi (4. Mai 2012)

ah adblock hat mit neuer filterliste deinen anbieter als spam erkannt - jetzt gehts wieder ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Mai 2012)

Operation Gerechter Schlafrythmus läuft gut... knapp 7 Stunden geschlafen und vom Wecker heraufbeschworen worden und mir geht es beinahe gut!

Das noch ein bisschen durchhalten, dann kommt die nächste Stufe! Nicht mehr um 3 ins Bett sondern schon früher: TADA


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Olliruh (4. Mai 2012)

morgen


----------



## H2OTest (4. Mai 2012)

Wochenende!!!!


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wochenende!!!!



Jau dem schließe ich mich an.
Wochenende für jemanden der sowieso die meiste Zeit nix zutun hat. 

Aber nunja ich schreib jetzt Bewerbungen für Nebenjobs und warte auf das Ergebnis des Abis. ^^

Strahlend blauer Himmel draußen, dafür Windstärke 10


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich bin tatsächlich mal genervt.



Weil auf dem Amt was falsch läuft? Ach Gott, da hab ich eine _fast_ undurchdringliche Haut gebildet. 
Meine Mom (arbeitet bei der BfA) sagte vor zwei Jahren, mich gäbe es sozialversicherungstechnisch zweimal. Einmal tatsächlich mich und einmal mit 4 (in Worten: vier!) 'N' am Ende meines Nachnamens. Das ist druchaus als unüblich zu bezeichnen und niemand hat Zweifel daran, dass das kaum stimmen kann, dennoch hat niemand den Schneid, den Eintrag zu löschen (meine Mom darf nicht in verwandtschaftlichen Angelegenheiten tätig werden). Und so bekomme ich halbjährliche Aufforderungen, mein (falsches) Rentenkonto zu bereinigen.

Obwohl... heute war ich (Amt) _ganz nah dran_, mit einem Höchstmaß an Sarkasmus auf einen Brief zu antworten. Jemand beschwerte sich über einen defekten Ticketautomaten im Zug. Warum auch immer Menschen deshalb an ein Ministerium schreiben ... es lag auf meinem Tisch - ganze 1 1/2 Seiten, auf denen die Dame sich über den Automaten beklagte. Wenn sie am Wochenende von Berlin in dieses Kuhdorf fährt, hätte sie mancher Tage keine Gelegenheit, sich ein Ticket auf der Rückfahrt zu holen. Wegen des defekten Automaten. Und das wäre ja wohl ganz schlimm! Überhaupt entgingen dem Verkehrsunternehmen Einnahmen.
Sie beschrieb auf 1 1/2 Seiten eigentlich nichts anderes, als dass sie komplett zu doof ist, bereits auf der _Hin_fahrt ein Ticket für die _Rück_fahrt zu lösen. Trotz einschlägiger Erfahrungen.
Ein kurzer, zweizeiliger Hinweis auf den stetig defekten Automaten und etwas Eigeninitiative beim Ticketkauf hätten es da durchaus auch getan.
Da war ich tatsächlich mal _fast_ genervt.


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Zonalar (5. Mai 2012)

Morgen Konov!
Hui, ich bin tatsächlich mal vor 12.00 Uhr aufgewacht


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Mai 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hui, ich bin tatsächlich mal vor 12.00 Uhr aufgewacht



Ich gegen 7 Uhr. Vergessen, den Wecker auszumachen.  
Zum Glück ein "Schlaf-Rhythmus"-Wecker, der innerhalb eines Zeitfensters dann aktiv wird, wenn ich grad nicht im Tiefschlaf bin. Statt schriller Pieptöne, sanftes Vogelgezwitscher und etwas Licht. Nachdem ich dem künstlichen Vogelschwarm den Saft abgedreht hab, habe ich mir aber noch drei Stunden Bettruhe gegönnt.


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2012)

Eigentlich dürfte ich dir ja garnicht mehr schreiben!
Aber so ein Wecker ist schon klasse oder?
Hätte auch gern so einen, wo dann quasi die Sonne aufgeht. Da steht man bestimmt um einiges entspannter auf.
Aber die Preise sind ja nicht gerade sooo schön


----------



## Ogil (5. Mai 2012)

Hmm - ich kann mir nur nicht vorstellen, wozu man sowas braucht. Gerade wenn man taeglich zur gleichen Zeit aufsteht (bzw. zumindest in der Woche) gewoehnt man sich doch ohnehin daran und ist dann schon kurz vorm Wecker munter. Also zumindest geht es mir so und meist stell ich dann den Wecker aus sobald er anspringt und steh auf.


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2012)

Naja mein Wecker geht um halb 6. Ich kann noch so oft um die Zeit aufstehen und finde es immer zum kotzen und habe immer beschissene Laune.
Aber durch so einen Wecker wird man ja "sanft" ausm Schlaf geholt.
Zuerst glimmt die Leuchte nur nen bissl und über einen gewissen Zeitraum wird sie heller. Man selber bekommts zwar nicht mit, aber dein Körper sehr wohl. Bis du dann irgendwann ganz normal mit einem Vogelgezwitscher (gibt mit sicherheit auch nen normalen Ton^^) geweckt wirst.

Ist einfach schonender und kommt mir dann bestimmt weniger stressig vor.


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Gerade wenn man taeglich zur gleichen Zeit aufsteht (bzw. zumindest in der Woche) gewoehnt man sich doch ohnehin daran und ist dann schon kurz vorm Wecker munter.


Ich habe mich eine zeitlang gegen 23 Uhr ins Bett gelegt, versucht zu schlafen und gehofft, ich würde mich daran gewöhnen. Aber nichts dergleichen. Ich bin ein Nachtmensch. Innere, biologische Uhren lassen sich zwar bezwingen, aber nicht umstellen. Ich habe was zombihaftes an mir, wenn ich aus dem Tiefschlaf gerissen werde. Für unverbesserliche Nachteulen ist so ein Wecker wirklich was feines (siehe den von Manowar beschriebenen Effekt).
Das Wort 'munter' am Morgen kenne ich nur in Verbindung mit Kaffee.


----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2012)

Also wenn ich früh aufstehen muss, hilft am ehesten ein Radio-Wecker und eine Tasse Kaffee.


----------



## Reflox (5. Mai 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Aber durch so einen Wecker wird man ja "sanft" ausm Schlaf geholt.
> Zuerst glimmt die Leuchte nur nen bissl und über einen gewissen Zeitraum wird sie heller. Man selber bekommts zwar nicht mit, aber dein Körper sehr wohl. Bis du dann irgendwann ganz normal mit einem Vogelgezwitscher (gibt mit sicherheit auch nen normalen Ton^^) geweckt wirst.
> 
> Ist einfach schonender und kommt mir dann bestimmt weniger stressig vor.



Ich würde nichts merken. Ich wach ja nichtmal von dem hier auf:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VFvOuj7qm0Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da kommt bei meiner Familie immer Freude auf, wenn ich den auf voller Lautstärke verpennne


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2012)

Wenn du mein Mitbewohner wärest (nö, ich hab keinen), würde das Ding nachm 1. mal überhören gegen die Wand fliegen.  Edit: Und du mit dazu!

Ich find Wecker einfach ätzend.. wenn ich ausschlafe, bin ich so oder so um 9 Wach. Wenn der Wecker auch erst um halb 9 gehen würde, wäre ich immernoch total angepisst.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Reflox (5. Mai 2012)

Mein Wecker ist nur eifersüchtig, dass ich das Bett mehr liebe als ihn.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2012)

Naja 2 Kumpel haben bei mir geschlafen & die haben mich um 11 Uhr essen machen geschickt


----------



## Tilbie (5. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Mai 2012)

Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf Dota. Das hat man mir in den vergangenen Tagen echt genommen.

In jedem Spiel wird man nur noch angemotzt, egal was man tut, egal welches Equipment man hat. Immer ist irgend ein Depp dabei, der sich erst über alles und jeden aufregt, jeden als Noob darstellt und dann aktiv das Spiel ruiniert. Wenn man verliert, wird sofort ein Kickvote für den schlechtesten Spieler gestartet, genauso wie Kickvotes gegen Leute, die 2 Sekunden lang laggen. Auf der anderen Seite verlassen die Gegner sofort das Spiel, weil ihre Mitspieler oder sie selbst 2 mal gestorben sind.

Das ist nicht mehr das Spiel, was ich damals mal gespielt habe und in den letzten Wochen hier freudig präsentiert habe.

Ich habe gestern 3 Spiele gespielt. Im ersten war ein Huskar-Picker dabei, der jeden kritisiert hat, der 1:5 nach 5 Minuten angesammelt hatte und danach beschlossen hat, einfach alles zu ignorieren. Als in der Folgezeit die Gegner irgendwann in der Basis ankamen, campten 2 weitere Leute am Brunnen, sodass man quasi allein darstand.

Im zweiten Spiel tauchte kurz vor Beginn der Huskar auf, wieder in meinem Team. Darauf angesprochen, pickte er Chen, kaufte sich mehrere Teleportrollen, folgte mir und sendete mich 4 mal zu Beginn zurück zur Basis und nutzte die Teleportrollen, um mich beim Lanewechsel wieder direkt gen Heimat porten zu können. Hinzu kamen dann noch einige Whispers, das er mir das Spiel zur Hölle machen wird. Weil ich vorm Ladescreen einen Votekick gegen Ihn gestartet habe.

Im dritten Spiel wählte ich einen zufälligen Helden und bekam Void. So standen wir dann etwas dumm dar neben Traxex, Mirana, Sniper und Techies. Techies stellte keine Minen, holte sich keine Manaregeneration sondern baute Desolator und nutzte seinen Suicide. Traxex + Mirana waren auf einer Lane gegen Puck + Akasha und gingen mit 0:4 und 1:6 innerhalb der ersten 10 Minuten unter, Puck holte sich in der Zeit bequem Dagon. 
In der Folgezeit fing Traxex an, jedes Item von uns zu kommentieren und uns zu sagen, wie schlecht wir doch sind, das man mit solchen Idioten nicht gewinnen könnte. Jeder Tod von einem von uns wurde ebenso von dutzenden Blinks auf der Minimap begleitet wie das übliche "look" "leave" oder "f***in noob". Für jeden Ulti der sauber saß, mit dem die Gegner eingeschlossen waren, Allies gerettet wurden bzw. weiter schießen konnten kamen weitere Beleidigungen, da wir im 5v4 leider 1 Mitspieler verloren haben. Irgendwann kamen wir zusammen besser ins Spiel, gewannen am Ende auch, aber bis dahin mussten wir mehr arbeiten, weil Techies keine Hilfe war und Snipers beste Fähigkeit sein Ulti blieb, während Traxex vielen Konfrontationen aus dem Weg ging. 
Als es irgendwann besser aussah, leavten dann Puck + Akasha zusätzlich zu dem fürs afk sein gekickten Nichtpicker (5 Minuten nach Start -afkkick), die wirklich gute Potm switchte, konnte aber auch nix mehr ändern.



Man kann einem das Spiel auf Dauer echt auf diese Weise madig machen.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Mai 2012)

Herrlich. Da haben sie mal echt wieder einen großen Wurf gelandet. Wo die bloß immer wieder dieses asoziale Pack aufgreifen. Unterschichten Fernsehen as its best. Gibt nix besseres als Hintergrundberieselung für TF2.


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgeeeeeeeeeeeen

So, bin frisch zurück aus Italien. Pizza in Neapel ist tatsächlich so gut, wie behauptet wird. Aber die beste Pizza der Welt ists meiner Meinung nach trotzdem nicht. Ich find, in Sizilien gibts viel bessere Pizzen...aber sagt das bloss den Neapoletanern nicht  Nen richtig schönen Sonnenbrand gabs zwar nicht, aber so ein paar leicht rötliche Stellen schon. 
Ahja, ich hab noch nen Abstecher auf sone Insel gemacht (interessant, wie weit man an einem einzigen Tag kommt ^^). Das war wohl die "Isle of Fashion" oder sowas. Dort gabs nur Dolce Gabanna, Prada, Gucci und solches Zeug. In einem Laden wollten die doch tatsächlich 1000 € für ein einzelnes Hemd... 18 € für ein Sandwich und 20 € für nen kleinen Salat waren auch nicht schlecht. Ich begnügte mich dann damit, einfach nur die Insel anzuschauen und verzichtete aufs Einkaufen von irgendwas. Dafür gabs dann später in Neapel ne Pizza und 3x Nachspeise für mich  
Die Probleme beim Rückflug waren auch recht interessant. Jetzt hab ich auch mal erlebt was so passiert, wenns mit nem Anschlussflug nicht klappt. Aber letztendlich hat mir die Deutsche Bahn geholfen.

Noch eine Woche bis Diablo 3, kanns kaum mehr abwarten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kamsi (7. Mai 2012)

welcher sender ?


----------



## Ogil (7. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ahja, ich hab noch nen Abstecher auf sone Insel gemacht (interessant, wie weit man an einem einzigen Tag kommt ^^). Das war wohl die "Isle of Fashion" oder sowas. Dort gabs nur Dolce Gabanna, Prada, Gucci und solches Zeug. In einem Laden wollten die doch tatsächlich 1000 € für ein einzelnes Hemd... 18 € für ein Sandwich und 20 € für nen kleinen Salat waren auch nicht schlecht. Ich begnügte mich dann damit, einfach nur die Insel anzuschauen und verzichtete aufs Einkaufen von irgendwas.


Welche Insel denn? Ich war vor vielen vielen Jahren mal dort unten im Urlaub. Auf Ischia. Wobei ich mal vermute, dass Du auf Capri warst...


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2012)

Ja genau Capri  Die Insel ist recht schön, wenn man sich an den Schickimicki-Leuten nicht stört


----------



## Noxiel (7. Mai 2012)

Welcher wohl. RTL2 natürlich.


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Mai 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Herrlich. Da haben sie mal echt wieder einen großen Wurf gelandet. Wo die bloß immer wieder dieses asoziale Pack aufgreifen. Unterschichten Fernsehen as its best. Gibt nix besseres als Hintergrundberieselung für TF2.





> vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail und Ihr Interesse an RTL II.
> 
> Es freut uns sehr, dass Sie sich so intensiv mit der deutschen Fernsehlandschaft auseinandersetzen.
> 
> ...


Liegt schon paar Jährchen in meinem Postfach, aber immer noch schön


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Liegt schon paar Jährchen in meinem Postfach, aber immer noch schön



Die traurige Wahrheit.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2012)

http://www.incredibox.com/?music=4FA8016229F51

sehr sehr lustig


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Mai 2012)

Hatte einen total nervigen Tag und nun eine Verabredung zum Gassigehen... wenn das mal nicht was handfestes ist  

Also Tschöö erstmal. Werd sicher vorm "Nachtschwärmer-Thread" wieder on sein


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Mai 2012)

Muss er Gassi gehen oder du


----------



## H2OTest (7. Mai 2012)

Laut meinem Lehrer gucke ich mir den Unterricht nur noch "an" und bin total abwesend... soll er doch mal für jetzt fast 2 Monate nocht mehr das machen können, was er liebt und die Aussicht, frühstens wieder damit anfangen zu können in 2-3 Monaten ist ... -.-


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen.
Kann gar nicht glauben, dass ich schon wach bin. Wahrscheinlich nur aufgestanden, um ne Kopfschmerztabletten zu holen und vergessen, wieder ins Bett zu gehen.
Auch gut .. um die Zeit schnorrt mir noch keiner den Kaffee im Büro weg.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Mai 2012)

Was bremst eine Schuldenbremse eigentlich? Die Schulden? Nach dieser Logik müsste ja die Handbremse die Hand bremsen. Die Schuldenbremse soll gar nichts bremsen, sie soll etwas beschleunigen und zwar das Wachstum. Wir beschleunigen das Wachstum in Europa durch eine Vollbremsung. Das Ganze ist noch bescheuerter als es klingt! … Das Ganze muss man sich so vorstellen, als wenn einem ein Alkoholiker verspricht, nie mehr etwas zu trinken, nur damit man ihm etwas zu essen gibt, Es wäre ja auch des Ende des Kapitalismus, wenn die Länder eines Tages tatsächlich keine Schulden mehr machen oder ihre alten Schulden zurückzahlen würden. Wovon sollen die Kapitalisten, also die Anleger dann leben? Und Anleger sind ja auch Sie, lieber Hörerinnen und Hörer, wenn sie eine Riesterrente oder Kapitallebensversicherung haben. Um die Garantieverzinsung nicht zu gefährden müssen die Versicherer nämlich in Deutschland 90 Prozent der Gelder in sichereren Staatsanleihen anlegen. Haben Sie sich schon einmal gefragt, wo die Versicherungen denn die Milliarden, die sich die Deutschen jedes Jahr für ihre kapitalgedeckte Altersversorgung vom Munde absparen, demnächst noch anlegen sollen, wenn die Euro-Staaten demnächst keine Schulden mehr machen? Fragen Sie  besser nicht! Das ist ja auch das Schöne am Kapitalismus: Es sit unsere neue Religion. Und Religion muss man nicht begreifen, man muss nur daran glauben. Der Kapitalismus ist so organisiert, dass die einen daran verdienen dürfen und die anderen daran glauben müssen. Dran glauben müssen die, die mit ihrer Arbeit das Geld verdienen, das hinterher denen gehört, die es nicht verdient haben.



gem. Volker Pispers.

Ich fands herrlich!


----------



## Davatar (8. Mai 2012)

Moin!

Diese Woche ist Telefon-Meeting-Woche. Da wird unsere Telefongesellschaft reich


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2012)

so, am mittwoch hab ich meine op


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so, am mittwoch hab ich meine op



TOITOITOI!


----------



## Davatar (8. Mai 2012)

Viel Erfolg dabei H20!


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2012)

gutes heilfleisch 

das wird schon


----------



## Davatar (8. Mai 2012)

Am Samstag ist so wies ausschaut Public Stress Day von Path of Exile, für die, dies interessiert: Path of Exile - Homepage


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2012)

Am Samstag ist auch das Spiel der Hamburg Blue Devils gegen Die NewYorker Lions 
Link Für das Webradio 



Und danke natürlich


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn facebook mich irgendwann zwangsumschaltet auf timeline wird das mein titelbild ^^


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2012)

aber bitte ohne den 9gag watermark das kommt albern  


Alter grad nen Türken mit Obey Kappe gesehen 
Es passt einfach nicht


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alter grad nen Türken mit Obey Kappe gesehen



mit goldschmuck und abgebrochenen mercedes stern dazu ?

und klar ohne watermark ^^ bzw ich hoffe das dauert noch bis man timeline zwangsgeschaltet wird ich habe immer noch die alte chatbox links statt die breite leiste rechts ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich habe immer noch die alte chatbox links statt die breite leiste rechts ^^



das kann man sich einstellen wie mans haben will


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alter grad nen Türken mit Obey Kappe gesehen
> Es passt einfach nicht



Grad zwei Krähen, die eine tote Ratte zerfleischten, gesehen.
DAS passte einfach nicht ... zu meinem Appetit auf thailändisches Essen.
(Bin appetitlos am Thailänder vorbeigeradelt. Gibts halt Fischstäbchen zum Abendbrot.)


----------



## Davatar (8. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Grad zwei Krähen, die eine tote Ratte zerfleischten, gesehen.


Klingt nach Diablo! DIABLO! D-I-A-B-L-O!!!


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> DAS passte einfach nicht ... zu meinem Appetit auf thailändisches Essen.



gut so  ist bestimmt nur ne scheinfirma die als hauptberuf in diversen mmos währungen farmt und die armen hunde


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alter grad nen Türken mit Obey Kappe gesehen
> Es passt einfach nicht



Vielleicht weiß ich einfach nicht bescheid, aber warum darf ein Türke sowas nicht tragen?


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht weiß ich einfach nicht bescheid, aber warum darf ein Türke sowas nicht tragen?



wahrscheinlich weil es das klischee nicht ausfüllt ^^ das wär ja so als würden wir deutschen nicht mehr sandaletten mit weissen tennisocken im urlaub tragen würden und feinripp unterwäsche ^^


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich weil es das klischee nicht ausfüllt ^^ das wär ja so als würden wir deutschen nicht mehr sandaletten mit weissen tennisocken im urlaub tragen würden und feinripp unterwäsche ^^



Achso, na Klischees muss ja keiner ernst nehmen. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (8. Mai 2012)

stimmt .. nicht jeder mit kurzrasierten Haaren ist ein Nazi -.-


----------



## Manaldheilungl (8. Mai 2012)

Wollen wir den Thread nicht bei lustigen Guten Morgääähn sachen lassen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=otPxoVQiIGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> stimmt .. nicht jeder mit kurzrasierten Haaren ist ein Nazi -.-


Hätte ich das damals nur gewusst.. hätte ne Menge Atem gespart.

Nachdem ich eines Nachts minutenlang von Nazis verprügelt wurde  (lag wohl an meinem Gothic-Outfit .. einer von rechts, einer von links BÄÄMM BÄMM BÄMM immer gegen den Schädel ... gottlob nicht mit Springerstiefeln sondern Turnschuhen), bin ich vor allem gazellengleich davongeflitzt, was kurze Haare hatte. Eines Abends war ich wieder am davonrennen (ich hab 'Pacours' quasi erfunden, nur die Zeit war nicht reif dafür^^), als es hinter mir schrie "Ey, warte. Ich bin nen Redskin!" Kein Plan gehabt, was er mir damit sagen wollte. Ein Skin, der Blut sehen will? Ich rief ausser Atem "Leck mich!" und war entschwunden.

Brauchte einige Zeit, bis ich wusste, kurze Haare nicht gleich Nazi. Ebenso wenig wie Skinhead gleich Nazi. Gruß an die Musikkollegen von "Pralle *Oi*ter" ^^


----------



## Kamsi (8. Mai 2012)

oh, du arme


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> oh, du arme



Hm, ja. Ich wollte nicht in Selbstmitleid baden, aber ich muss doch zugeben, es ist auch 22 Jahre später noch unauslöschlich im Kopf.

Kann bis heute nicht wirklich sagen, was mich mehr enttäuscht hat: diese absolut sinnfreie Brutalität, dieses komplett unmenschliche Verhalten, den Tod eines Menschen für NICHTS in Kauf zu nehmen (ja, das konnte man durchaus einkalkulieren, wenn man von zwei Seiten minutenlang gegen den Kopf eines Menschen tritt, der am Boden kauert) oder die grenzenlose Ignoranz meiner Mitmenschen. Es passierte zwei Minuten _vor_ Mitternacht an der Bushaltestelle, war drei Minuten _nach_ Mitternacht vorbei. Der Bus fuhr genau 0 Uhr (ich wollte den Bus schaffen, daher auch die sejr genauen Zeitangaben). Und es hat offenbar keine Sau an der Haltestelle und im Bus interessiert. (ne ne, ich erwarte nicht, dass jemand dazwischen gegangen wäre. Am Ende hätten zwei Leute am Boden gekauert. Aber dass einer, nur EINER den Bus sausen lässt und mir hinterher auf die Beine hilft).

Na ich will mal nicht rumheulen und verbleibe in der Hoffnung, dass einige der Leute ihr Weltbild in Richtung Leben-und-leben-lassen geradegerückt haben. Der Rest möge an der nächsten Bushaltestelle ... auf den Bus warten.


----------



## Ogil (8. Mai 2012)

Viele versuchen mit kurz-rasierten Haaren auch nur den zurueckgehenden Haaransatz zu verbergen  

*hat solche Probleme nicht*


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Viele versuchen mit kurz-rasierten Haaren auch nur den zurueckgehenden Haaransatz zu verbergen


Was ich *wesentlich *ansehlicher finde, als 10cm-Strähnen über die Glatze zu kämmen. Zwei meiner männlichen Kollegen üben sich darin gerade. Grauenvoll. Naja, ich hab leicht reden ... ein wahrer Haarteppich auf dem Kopf. Als Frau ist die Vorstellung von Haarausfall aber auch ungleich gruseliger. 

Edit:
Ich hatte vor ca. 10 Jahren mal an einem Test im Inet teilgenommen. Man sollte das Alter von Menschen anhand ihres Gesichts schätzen. Es war in mehrere Bereiche aufgeteilt: Schädeldecke bis zum Haaransatz, Stirn, Augenpartie, Wangen&Nase, Mund, Kinn. Man konnte in jedem Schritt einen Bereich auswählen und sollte jeweils das Alter schätzen. Schädeldecke/Haaransatz .. geschätzt 20 Jahre. Auflösen oder weiteren Teil aufdecken. Weiter. Die Augen ... öhm 20? Ne ne 30! Auflösen oder weiter... 
Das hat mich schwer beeindruckt, da ich meist daneben lag, egal welcher Teil des Gesichts, oder wieviele. Falls irgendjemand diesen Test ergoogeln kann, wäre das echt cool. Hab nichts gefunden, würde es aber gern nochmal machen.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Mai 2012)

Gleich mit den Jungs in die Halle Fußball spielen ,ich freu mich so.


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Mai 2012)

Morgäähn! Mist Wetter! Komm mir vor wie im Regenwald, schwüle 20° und Dauerregen. Igitt! 
So macht Gartenarbeit keinen Spaß   Und das, wo ich endlich die meisten Sachen für mein Projekt "Hühnerstall" zusammen hab! Frische Eier - ich komme^^


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morgäähn! Mist Wetter! Komm mir vor wie im Regenwald, schwüle 20° und Dauerregen. Igitt!
> So macht Gartenarbeit keinen Spaß  Und das, wo ich endlich die meisten Sachen für mein Projekt "Hühnerstall" zusammen hab! Frische Eier - ich komme^^



Jo, ziemlich mies gerade... kann nur besser werden.
Morgen


----------



## Olliruh (9. Mai 2012)

Meh noch 3 Stunden bis Starcraft gedownloaded ist ._.


----------



## Ogil (9. Mai 2012)

Mhhh - bei mir vorm Haus hatte ein dort geparktes Auto heute Morgen einen Zettel "No Tax" und so ein Wegfahr-Sperr-Ding (wie nennt man eine "wheel clamp" auf dt.?) dran. Hab gleich nochmal gecheckt dass bei mir alles noch ok ist was Steuer und Tests angeht. Das Bloede an der Sache ist nur: Ich glaube nicht, dass da kontrolliert wurde. Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass ein netter Nachbar gepetzt hat. Was dann nicht unbedingt fuer die Nachbarn spricht...


----------



## Kamsi (9. Mai 2012)

autokralle


----------



## Ellesmere (9. Mai 2012)

Wie kann das bei euch denn ein Nachbar wissen, das der seine Steuer nicht bezahlt hat? Zumindest hier weis mein Nachbar das nicht   Oder gibts bei euch Plaketen, die man ins Autofenster packen muß?


----------



## Ogil (9. Mai 2012)

Ja - man hat eine Plakette auf der auch steht, bis wann die Steuer laeuft. Allerdings kann auch jeder ueberpruefen ob KfZ-Steuer bezahlt wurde - im Grunde braucht man nur das Nummernschild und Automarke/-typ und kann das checken. Es gibt da sogar direkt eine "Report someone without roadtax"-Seite. Richtig auf verpetzen ausgelegt das System -.-


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Mhhh - bei mir vorm Haus hatte ein dort geparktes Auto heute Morgen einen Zettel "No Tax" und so ein Wegfahr-Sperr-Ding (wie nennt man eine "wheel clamp" auf dt.?) dran.



Sowas steht bei mir um die Ecke auch seit einiger Zeit. Nicht weiter spektkulär, aber ein Aufkleber auf dem Auto hat mich dann doch grinsen lassen: "GdP" ... Gewerkschaft der Polizei  Aber Ramsauer will ja eh mehr radelnde Polizisten auf die Straße bringen^^

Vielleicht sollte ich mir so einen Aufkleber von ner Freundin mitbringen lassen und aufs Fahrrad pappen. Schreckt vielleicht Diebe ab (oder machts zur Zielscheibe).


----------



## Davatar (9. Mai 2012)

Morgen! ...öh...Nachmittag!

Hab heute gesehn, dass in der Nähe meines Büros eingebrochen wurde...zumindest hams die Einbrecher versucht. Resultat: Türschloss 1:0 Einbrecher

Dabei ist das nicht mal ein Sicherheitsschloss oder sowas (sah zumindest nicht danach aus). Waren wohl nicht die fähigsten Einbrecher...

Edit: Vielleicht warns ja die da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ja - man hat eine Plakette auf der auch steht, bis wann die Steuer laeuft. Allerdings kann auch jeder ueberpruefen ob KfZ-Steuer bezahlt wurde - im Grunde braucht man nur das Nummernschild und Automarke/-typ und kann das checken. Es gibt da sogar direkt eine "Report someone without roadtax"-Seite. Richtig auf verpetzen ausgelegt das System -.-



Ich seh da jetzt nicht so ein Problem...
Ich mein Ich (du sicherlich auch) würdest doch auch jemanden anzeigen bzw. wenigstens bescheid sagen, wenn jemand in einem Laden was mitgehen lässt oder?
Nur weil es keinen direkt ersichtlichen Geschädigten gibt (der geschädigte wären dann eigentlich alle die die Straße benutzten wollen) macht es das nicht besser oder "verzeihlicher"...





aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Sowas steht bei mir um die Ecke auch seit einiger Zeit. Nicht weiter spektkulär, aber ein Aufkleber auf dem Auto hat mich dann doch grinsen lassen: "GdP" ... Gewerkschaft der Polizei  Aber Ramsauer will ja eh mehr radelnde Polizisten auf die Straße bringen^^
> 
> Vielleicht sollte ich mir so einen Aufkleber von ner Freundin mitbringen lassen und aufs Fahrrad pappen. Schreckt vielleicht Diebe ab (oder machts zur Zielscheibe).


Wohl eher letzteres danke ich, die frage ist nur, wie lange dauert es bis es nur noch ein geschmolzener Klumpen Altmetal ist ^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Mai 2012)

Hallo


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Mai 2012)

Hab grad auf google maps ein paar bilder von San Francisco angesehen. Gott ich will da wieder hin...wann wird den endlich das beamen erfunden?


----------



## Davatar (9. Mai 2012)

Das gibts schon lange bkeleanor. Die Frage ist eher, wann wird die Stromquelle erfunden, die das Beamen effizient und kostengünstig macht und Dich während dem Beam-Vorgang nicht sterben lässt


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Mai 2012)

Was, wie, wo, wann? wer hat den das Erfunden?


----------



## Davatar (9. Mai 2012)

Also ja so richtig beamen wie wir uns das seit Star Trek vorstellen wars dann auch nicht, aber lies einfach selbst:



> Im Jahre 2004 gelang es zwei Arbeitsgruppen (Universität Innsbruck und NIST in Boulder, Colorado) erstmals Quantenteleportation mit Atomen, genauer mit Ionen durchzuführen.Ebenfalls im Jahr 2004 gelang es Wiener Forschern um Rupert Ursin und Anton Zeilinger erstmals außerhalb des Labors einen Quantenzustand eines Photons zu teleportieren. Sie überbrückten eine Strecke von 600 m unter der Donau. Dafür wurde ein Lichtwellenleiter in einen Abwasserkanal unter der Donau verlegt, um den Quantenzustand (die Polarisation) des zu teleportierenden Photons von der Donauinsel (Alice, von Alice und Bob) auf die südliche Donauseite (Bob) auf ein anderes Photon zu übertragen. Bei Alice wurde die Quelle der verschränkten Photonen aufgebaut und eines der verschränkten Photonen des Paares über ein Glasfaserkabel zu Bob übertragen. Das andere Photon des Paares überlagerte Alice mit dem zu teleportierenden Photon und nahm eine Bellzustandsmessung vor – dabei wurde der ursprüngliche zu übertragende Polarisationszustand von Alices Photon zerstört. Die Ergebnisse von Alices Bellzustandsmessung, die zwei der möglichen vier Bellzustände voneinander unterscheiden kann, wurden über einen klassischen Informationskanal zu Bob übertragen der dann – falls erforderlich – eine entsprechende unitäre Transformation (eine Drehung der Polarisationsrichtung) auf sein verschränktes Photon anwandte um die Übertragung des Quantenzustandes (also die ursprüngliche Polarisationsrichtung von Alices Photon) auf dieses abzuschließen.


Quelle: Wiki-Artikel zur Quantenteleportation


----------



## Kamsi (9. Mai 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Hab grad auf google maps ein paar bilder von San Francisco angesehen. Gott ich will da wieder hin...wann wird den endlich das beamen erfunden?



ist das problem nicht eher das die person beim beamen zerstört wird und am ziel zusammengesetzt wird ?

wie willste sicher sein das du es noch bist nach dem beamen obwohl du ne sekunde vorher molekular aufgelöst wurdest - 
lebst du dein leben jetzt anders weil du bist ja mehr die person die du vor dem beamen warst sondern eine neue person 
die zelle für zelle neu zusammengesetzt wurde.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> lebst du dein leben jetzt anders weil du bist ja mehr die person die du vor dem beamen warst sondern eine neue person
> die zelle für zelle neu zusammengesetzt wurde.


Wenns mich 15 Jahre jünger macht, kein Problem


----------



## Ogil (9. Mai 2012)

Bei gewissen Leuten wuerde ich es durchaus drauf ankommen lassen...


----------



## win3ermute (9. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ist das problem nicht eher das die person beim beamen zerstört wird und am ziel zusammengesetzt wird ?



Philosophische Frage. Im Laufe des Lebens werden alle Zellen dauernd neugebildet, während die alten absterben. Im Grunde weißt Du nie, ob Dein "Ego" nicht erst gerade gebildet wurde oder nicht (siehe auch Solipsismus). Da sind wir ganz schnell bei der Diskussion um "Seele" etc...


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Bei gewissen Leuten wuerde ich es durchaus drauf ankommen lassen...


Gut _20_ Jahre jünger (in der Mitte). Daher würde ich es bei _15_ drauf ankommen lassen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (10. Mai 2012)

Morgän


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Mai 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Kamsi (10. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hyo30JmuLKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



10 jahre ist es jetzt her das ich mit mmos anfing und sein erstes mmo vergisst man nie


----------



## Manoroth (11. Mai 2012)

moin moin^^

hier n tolles lied^^ und ich geh jetzt in den zoo zürich und fotographiere tierchen bis zum abwinken xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zTdKash3hf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (11. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 10 jahre ist es jetzt her das ich mit mmos anfing und sein erstes mmo vergisst man nie


Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich nicht mehr, was mein erstes MMO war...ich hab so viele ausprobiert, da vergisst man alle, die schlecht waren (und die ersten paar waren alle schlecht )

Edit: Aber das erste, das mir so richtig gefiel war Ragnarok Online...auch wenns auf nem koreanischen Server war und ich nur die Hälfte verstand


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Aber das erste, das mir so richtig gefiel war Ragnarok Online...auch wenns auf nem koreanischen Server war und ich nur die Hälfte verstand



Damit wären wir auf jedenfall zu zweit


----------



## Kamsi (11. Mai 2012)

*Weltuntergang 2012 fällt aus: Forscher entdecken ältesten Maya-Kalender*



http://grenzwissenschaft-aktuell.blogspot.de/2012/05/widerspruch-zum-2012-mythos-archaologen.html


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> *Weltuntergang 2012 fällt aus: Forscher entdecken ältesten Maya-Kalender*
> 
> 
> 
> http://grenzwissenschaft-aktuell.blogspot.de/2012/05/widerspruch-zum-2012-mythos-archaologen.html



Warum mich dass nicht überrascht?


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Mai 2012)

hat jemand die adresse der mietwohung von sheldon und leonard aus the big bang theory im kopf oder weiß wo ich sie finden kann? google konnte mir nicht weiterhelfen 

edit: ich denke ich habs gefunden, leider nicht das erhoffte ergebnis


----------



## Kamsi (11. Mai 2012)

http://no-pe.com/thebigbangtheory/Drehort.html


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Mai 2012)

nee das meinte ich gar nicht damit, sondern das tatsächliche haus von sheldon und leonard. in der neuesten folge heiraten auf dem dach bernadette und howard damit der google earth satelit ein foto von ihnen macht. das haus hab ich mittlerweile gefunden in google earth, aber leider ists (noch?) nicht zu sehen


----------



## Kamsi (11. Mai 2012)

google earth wird nicht täglich updatet - wenn dann eher alle paar jahre ein update


----------



## Zonalar (11. Mai 2012)

Zudem kommt es noch auf die Region an. Grosse Städte haben mehr Details als leere Felder oder bare Wüsten.


----------



## ego1899 (11. Mai 2012)

Einen richtigen Nerd und Fanboy kann das nicht aufhalten!

Ich persönlich suche ja schon seit langem Batmans Unterschlupf, aber ich kann nich mal Gotham City finden...


----------



## tear_jerker (11. Mai 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Zudem kommt es noch auf die Region an. Grosse Städte haben mehr Details als leere Felder oder bare Wüsten.





tear_jerker schrieb:


> *das haus hab ich mittlerweile gefunden in google earth*


----------



## Kamsi (11. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Einen richtigen Nerd und Fanboy kann das nicht aufhalten!
> 
> Ich persönlich suche ja schon seit langem Batmans Unterschlupf, aber ich kann nich mal Gotham City finden...



http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&tab=wl

Batman in Batman, Batman (Provinz), Türkei


----------



## ego1899 (11. Mai 2012)

Hm das wäre doch viel zu offensichtlich. Gehört bestimmt zur Tarnung


----------



## Kamsi (11. Mai 2012)

Gotham, Nottinghamshire NG11 in Gotham, Rushcliffe District, Nottinghamshire, England, Vereinigtes Königreich 



und da haben wir gotham city ^^


----------



## ego1899 (11. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Gotham, Nottinghamshire NG11 in Gotham, Rushcliffe District, Nottinghamshire, England, Vereinigtes Königreich
> 
> und da haben wir gotham city ^^



jajaja wer klug scheißt hat schlau gegessen...

leck mich doch an meinem fledermausarsch 

so feierabend, ich starte jetzt ins wochenende mit ner schönen grillfeier/ saufgelage 

euch viel spaß noch und so!


----------



## win3ermute (11. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und da haben wir gotham city ^^



Gar nicht so falsch: "Der Name Gotham als Synonym für New York City geht dabei in letzter Instanz wohl auf den Namen eines ostenglischen Dorfes namens Gotham in der Grafschaft Nottinghamshire zurück."

Er sucht ja auch falsch: Er muß die verschiedenen Parallel-Universen abklappern, bis irgendwann New York "Gotham City" heißt; danach ist es einfach, weil dort Bruce Wayne wohl die Schlagzeilen der Boulevardmagazine beherrscht. Aber Vorsicht: Nicht, daß er in einem der Universen auf den schwulen Batman trifft.


----------



## H2OTest (11. Mai 2012)

T - 5 Tage ... argh


----------



## Kamsi (11. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Gar nicht so falsch: "Der Name Gotham als Synonym für New York City geht dabei in letzter Instanz wohl auf den Namen eines ostenglischen Dorfes namens Gotham in der Grafschaft Nottinghamshire zurück."
> 
> Er sucht ja auch falsch: Er muß die verschiedenen Parallel-Universen abklappern, bis irgendwann New York "Gotham City" heißt; danach ist es einfach, weil dort Bruce Wayne wohl die Schlagzeilen der Boulevardmagazine beherrscht. Aber Vorsicht: Nicht, daß er in einem der Universen auf den schwulen Batman trifft.



dann such mir mal das paraell universum wo batman von der robin hier begleitet wird 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ego1899 schrieb:


> leck mich doch an meinem fledermausarsch







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VM8Df0NjEGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## aufgeraucht (11. Mai 2012)

Ich bin ein Glückspilz. Nach Feierabend auf dem Weg nach Hause am Supermarkt angehalten, als ich wieder rauskam, hatte es geregnet und aufgehört, als ich mich aufs Rad schwang. Zu Hause angekommen, grad Wohnungstür aufgeschlossen, da fängt es an zu gewittern. Perfektes Timing.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Mai 2012)

hi ne frage 
Wird diablo 3 größer als diablo 2 bin am rätseln ob ich es mir hollen sollte.
hab mal die beta gezockt 2 mal, aber irgentswie hält mich nur noch wie groß ist das spiel auf.
weil kann es für 46€ kriegen deshalb frage ich


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2012)

Das Spiel wird vom Festplattenumfang her deutlich größer sein. Wenn du also begrenzten Platz hast würd ichs mir nicht kaufen.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Mai 2012)

nein das meinte ich nicht meine mit größe den umfang des games (mehr acte un mehr gebiete also mehr spielzeit)


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Mai 2012)

Versteh irgendwie nicht warum das wichtig ist...

Is schwer zu sagen vom Umfang her, da kann man nur schätzen.

Ich würde mal so auf 50cm tippen. Wenn man natürlich längs misst, dann kommt man bestimmt schon auf seine 70cm.

Dürfte auf jeden Fall in jedes Regal passen, aber du hast wahrscheinlich einen speziellen Platz dafür, sonst würdest du sowas wohl kaum fragen...


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Mai 2012)

...? wovon redet ego da?


----------



## ego1899 (12. Mai 2012)

Na "Hordlerkiller" wollte wissen wie groß Diablo 3 ungefähr sein wird. Ravenation vermutete fälschlicherweise ja das er die Speichergröße meint, aber HK hat sich ja jetzt besser ausgedrückt und fragt nach dem Umfang.
Und da ich noch nie ne Spielepackung vermessen habe kann ich halt nur schätzen...


----------



## Kamsi (12. Mai 2012)

hordlerkiller will wissen wielang der storymode in d3 dauert ob er shootermässig nur 8 stunden oder adventure mässig um die 22 stunden oder openworldmässig ist


----------



## ego1899 (12. Mai 2012)

Ach sooooooo meint er das 

Ich meine gelesen zu haben das Blizz selbt irgendwas mit ca. 18 Stunden erwähnt hat, auf dem normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad wohlgemerkt...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Mai 2012)

Danke das wollte ich wissen so wird es gekauft


----------



## ego1899 (12. Mai 2012)

Bing übersetzt auf FB das Wort "Bitches" mit Hündinnen... Irgendwie schräg...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (12. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Bing übersetzt auf FB das Wort "Bitches" mit Hündinnen... Irgendwie schräg...



"Bitch ist in seiner ursprünglichen Bedeutung das englische Wort für „Hündin“"


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Mai 2012)

ist Bitches nicht das wort für läufige hündinnen?


----------



## ego1899 (12. Mai 2012)

Tatsache? Das hab ich bisher nich gewusst und ich spreche fließend Englisch seit dem ich klein bin


----------



## tear_jerker (12. Mai 2012)

ist ja nun auch nicht unbedingt ein wort das eltern(oder wär es dir beigebracht hat) ihren kindern beibringen ^^


----------



## Reflox (12. Mai 2012)

Cock heisst ja auch nur Hahn, also von dem her^^


----------



## Dominau (13. Mai 2012)

Moin Buffed


----------



## Konov (13. Mai 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2012)

So eine gottlose Uhrzeit >.<

Aber morgen


----------



## Legendary (13. Mai 2012)

Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2012)

Ich brauchte 5 Minuten, um es zu checken...


----------



## Legendary (13. Mai 2012)




----------



## tear_jerker (13. Mai 2012)

ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ist das ein wortspiel mit shikari und shakira?


----------



## Kamsi (13. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich brauchte 5 Minuten, um es zu checken...



weil die bei dem foto soviel anhat ^^


----------



## Tilbie (13. Mai 2012)

Moin, nachher auf'm Mittelaltermarkt mit meiner besten Freundin! Freu mich schon


----------



## Legendary (13. Mai 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ist das ein wortspiel mit shikari und shakira?



Du hast es erfasst. :>


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2012)

Oh man hätte vielleicht mal weiter lesen sollen. Weil Shikari meinte er habe 5 Minuten gebraucht habe ich jetzt eeewig probiert da irgendnen Fehler im Bild zu finden oh maaaan xD

Mooooin


----------



## zoizz (13. Mai 2012)

Happy Mothers Day.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X0DeIqJm4vM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Justin for president!


----------



## ego1899 (13. Mai 2012)

Ach stimmt heute is ja Tag der Mutter... Voll verpeilt.... Aber zum Glück is das meiner Erzeugerin total egal


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2012)

Die Verkäuferin im Volg hat mich daran erinnert, als sie mir ein Basler Leckerli in FOrm eines Herzens geschenkt hat.
Hatte zuerst einen Gehirnfurz, bevor es bei mir gefunkt hat, wofür das jetzt ist


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2012)

Dach Loits!

Morgen gibts Diablo 3! Ausserdem war letztes Wochenende Path of Exile - Stresstest. Obwohl das Spiel durchaus was hat, störts mich extrem, dass man dort keine anständige Ingame-Währung hat. Ausserdem find ich diese gemeinsamen Städte gar nicht toll... Falls das Spiel besonders günstig sein sollte, werd ichs mir kaufen, ansonsten ists meiner Meinung nach aber das Geld nicht wirklich wert.

Ab morgen bin ich wohl mal 3-4 Monate weg hier...nehmt das Forum nicht auseinander solange ich weg bin! Das letzte Mal, als ich nen Monat abwesend war, waren nacher die Hälfte der richtig aktiven Leute gebannt ^^


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2012)

Ach Davatar, wo gehts denn hin? =) 
Ich bin um 11.00 Uhr weg, dann geh ich auf den Bus bis nach Genf, und geh den Jakobsweg. Hab noch im Nachtschwärmer was drüber gschrieben, muss jezz noch ein bisschen aufräumen *wisch wisch*.


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2012)

Tschüss ihr beiden!

Und guten Morgen


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2012)

Bin in der Zeit in nem Mandat und da muss ich vermutlich seriös arbeiten, ohne den ganzen Tag zu surfen 
Ahja und nach Thailand gehts auch noch.

Viel Spass Benji und immer dran denken: Nur soweit am Tag gehen, wie Dich die Füsse tragen, nicht weiter


----------



## ego1899 (14. Mai 2012)

Gib´s zu, du meldest dich schon mal ab weil du jetzt dich jetzt auf D3 konzentrieren musst 

Dann nochmals viel Erfolg Benji. Ich hoffe du hast dir keine Flipflops eingepackt


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2012)

Och, Sandalen sind schon dabei


----------



## ZAM (14. Mai 2012)

Das Wetter könnte etwas wärmer sein.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Mai 2012)

Hier is es doch ok, 16 Grad heute, nachher wird gegrillt am Main


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2012)

Bei mir strahlt die Pralle Sonne.

Oh, bin gerade auf die Idee kommen, die kleine Rainbow-Dash Actionfigur mitzunehmen, die ich von der Schwester zum geburtstag bekommen habe... Das ist eine geniale Idee!
Als Tribut zu einer der genialsten Community, der ich mich je anschliessen konnte 

Sorry, ich kann aber kaum ein Forum mit in die Tasche packen :/ Aber "Aufgeraucht" wird nen Brief von mir bekommen, wenn ich mal unterwegs bin. :>

Wer auch einen will, muss mir schnell die Addresse geben, in 15 min bin ich weg.


Edit: So, ich bin jezz Offiziel weg, viel Spass hier im Forum =) Bitte zerpflückt ihn nicht, Davatar und ich können nicht ewig für Ordnung sorgen 

Man sieht sich.


----------



## H2OTest (14. Mai 2012)

*kapuuuuuuut mach junge! batz!*

Ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich mich auf Mittwoch freuen oder Angst vor haben soll :/


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2012)

So, tschö allemiteinander, man sieht sich irgendwann spätestens in 4 Monaten!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> So, tschö allemiteinander, man sieht sich irgendwann spätestens in 4 Monaten!



Bye Bye und viel Spaß


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

Tschöö Davatar! Lass es dir gut gehen. Wünsche stressarme und erlebnisreiche vier Monate!


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2012)

Tschüss Davatar! Ich hoffe du lässt im Gegensatz zu mir nicht den Pilgerpass zuhause liegen und musst auf halbem Wege umdrehen.   
Schaut ganz so aus als wär ich noch nen Abend hier.

Aufgeraucht. Deine Addrese is aufgeschrieben und im Rucksack verstaut. Du darfst dich freuen


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Aufgeraucht. Deine Addrese is aufgeschrieben und im Rucksack verstaut.



:-)


----------



## iShock (14. Mai 2012)

halli hallo :-) - Montag geschafft noch 2 tage bis zum langen wochenende (hoffe das ich Freitag frei krieg) - und dann 4 Tage sturmfrei ^-^

so muss es sein


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> noch 2 tage bis zum langen wochenende



Yeah, die Freude darüber teile ich heute ganz besonders. Letzte Woche sah es so aus, als wolle Cheffe mich am Freitag einspannen. Heute nachgeschaut - er hat Urlaub, wie auch der Rest der Mannschaft (bis auf drei Leute, die sich vor der Familie auf Arbeit flüchten - von insgesamt 15).
Ich hänge den Montag noch dran. '21.05. Wechsel des Warnwasserzählers ab 10 Uhr' steht am Hauseingang. Großartiges Timing. Die Woche drauf dann auch wieder nur vier Tage.
(Endlich mal eine Feiertagskonstellation, die Einklang zwischen Arbeitszeit und persönlichem Freizeitbedarf schafft  )


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Tschüss Davatar! Ich hoffe du lässt im Gegensatz zu mir nicht den Pilgerpass zuhause liegen und musst auf halbem Wege umdrehen.
> Schaut ganz so aus als wär ich noch nen Abend hier.
> 
> Aufgeraucht. Deine Addrese is aufgeschrieben und im Rucksack verstaut. Du darfst dich freuen



Jakobsweg? Der führt bei mir durch... Ich muss mal ein Zollhäuschen Holzhäuschen bauen gehen.


----------



## iShock (14. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Yeah, die Freude darüber teile ich heute ganz besonders. Letzte Woche sah es so aus, als wolle Cheffe mich am Freitag einspannen. Heute nachgeschaut - er hat Urlaub, wie auch der Rest der Mannschaft (bis auf drei Leute, die sich vor der Familie auf Arbeit flüchten - von insgesamt 15).
> Ich hänge den Montag noch dran. '21.05. Wechsel des Warnwasserzählers ab 10 Uhr' steht am Hauseingang. Großartiges Timing. Die Woche drauf dann auch wieder nur vier Tage.
> (Endlich mal eine Feiertagskonstellation, die Einklang zwischen Arbeitszeit und persönlichem Freizeitbedarf schafft  )



Ist natürlich auch genial mit dem Warmwasserzähler ^^


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaub ich wechsel die Religion und bete thor an jetzt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2012)

NICHTS ist schöner als Jessica Nigri Kamsi, NICHTS!!!!!! (und meiner Freundin)


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> Ist natürlich auch genial mit dem Warmwasserzähler ^^



=) Zugegeben, es kommt verdächtig passend. Ok, bei der Uhrzeit hab ich mich zu meinem Gunsten geirrt (aber bei fünf Minuten Arbeitsweg muss man GROßZÜGIG kalkulieren)
Mir kam schon der ein oder andere Handwerker ins Geläuf, um gegen dauerkranke Arbeitskollegen mal anzustinken, aber diesmal ist es echt  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Damn, ich sollte mal richtig lesen. Den Warmwasserzähler kann ich im Bad verorten, aber Wärmezähler heißt wohl Bett wegrücken, Küchentisch umstellen und Shrooms verstecken. Pff, doch früh aufstehen .. und das an einem freien Tag.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> NICHTS ist schöner als Jessica Nigri Kamsi, NICHTS!!!!!! (und meiner Freundin)



wer ist jessica ?

sah halt nur das cosplay bei einen meiner blogs ^^


----------



## Kamsi (14. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> NICHTS ist schöner als Jessica Nigri Kamsi, NICHTS!!!!!! (und meiner Freundin)



wer ist jessica ?

sah halt nur das cosplay bei einen meiner blogs ^^


----------



## Reflox (14. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> NICHTS ist schöner als Jessica Nigri Kamsi, NICHTS!!!!!! (und meiner Freundin)



Veronica Gomez?


----------



## koneko-chan (14. Mai 2012)

wer ist veronica gomez.... kommt mir bekannt vor aber kp wo her xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wer ist jessica ?
> 
> sah halt nur das cosplay bei einen meiner blogs ^^



Jessica Nigri macht auch Cosplay, sogar hoch professionell (war zudem das Model zum Hauptcharakter in Lollipop Chainsaw Massacre). Du hattest ja mal was mit Ash und Pikachu gepostet hier wenn ich mich recht erinnere... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Mai 2012)

koneko-chan schrieb:


> wer ist veronica gomez....


Die ist letzten Monat verstorben. (Volleyballerin)

Reflox, sag irgendwas, um dich der Nekrophilie freizusprechen  

Edit: Sorry, will keinesfalls herzlos klingen. Rest in Peace. 

Edit 2: Reflox, das tut mir ja jetzt wirklich leid. Ich hau das hier mal eben so nebenbei raus und dich hauts (lt. PM) ein wenig vom Hocker  . Da trösten auch keine blöden Sprüche wie 'Nur die Guten sterben früh'. 26 Jahre sind defintiv kein versöhnliches Alter.
Daher nochmal: R.I.P.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T8EURqoKLY8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sheldon Gastauftritt ^^

und marschall betrügt lilly


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Mai 2012)

Kann es sein, dass ihr von verschiedenen Veronica´s sprecht?

1.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<----Modell  (War das züchtigste Bild^^ Alles andere wär auf Buffed glaub ich nicht gegangen  )

2.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<----Volleyballspielerin


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. Mai 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass ihr von verschiedenen Veronica´s sprecht?



Ups, das kann sein.
Mag daran liegen, dass ich mich mehr für Sportnachrichten, als für "photogeshopte" Models interessiere.
Möge die noch lebendige ein langes Leben haben ... auch wenn ich die Dame bis eben nicht kannte.


----------



## H2OTest (15. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (15. Mai 2012)

hier graben für versteckten piratenschatz ?


----------



## H2OTest (15. Mai 2012)

hier graben fur kaputtes kreuzband


----------



## Kamsi (15. Mai 2012)

dachte das wär repariert


----------



## H2OTest (15. Mai 2012)

ne das innenband und der ausenmeniskus wurden beim letzten mal repariert


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ups, das kann sein.
> Mag daran liegen, dass ich mich mehr für Sportnachrichten, als für "photogeshopte" Models interessiere.
> Möge die noch lebendige ein langes Leben haben ... auch wenn ich die Dame bis eben nicht kannte.



Hehe, kannte das Model auch nicht. Konnt mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass er die Sportlerin meinte. (`tschuldigung für mein Schubladendenken...) 

Alles gute für deine OP @H2OTest


----------



## Reflox (15. Mai 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Hehe, kannte das Model auch nicht. Konnt mir nur nicht vorstellen, dass er die Sportlerin meinte. (`tschuldigung für mein Schubladendenken...)



Ich hab ja nichts gegen schwarze Frauen, aber die entspricht nicht wirklich meinem Geschmack. 

Und zu meiner Verteidigung kann ich sagen, dass ich sie NICHT durch ein unzüchtiges Bild gefunden habe!


----------



## H2OTest (15. Mai 2012)

danke


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Mai 2012)

So ... Diablo 3 ist installiert und nach den Loginproblemen von gestern hab ich mich heut morgen mal kurz für 20 Minuten eingeloggt.

War schon spannend gestern. Knappe Stunde Installation aufgrund des Downloads, dann eben kein Login möglich. Während der Installation lief ja die ganze Zeit die Musik. Hinzu spielte ich Minesweeper. ERSCHRECKEND! Bei jedem freiwerden von Feldern oder klicken auf Minen gabs einen Schockmoment ... was eine Atmosphäre ... Oo

Dann der erste Start ... Absolut geiles Video 

Vorhin dann der schnelle Login vorm losfahren ... Ich mein, mal ganz ehrlich. Was soll passieren, wenn man die Stimme von Dr. Cox hört?! Ich hab nur darauf gewartet, mit meinem hochtrabendem Zauberer die ersten Mädchennamen verpasst zu bekommen!

Gerade mal nachgelesen:

Barbar: Thomas Fritsch (Russell Crowe, Diego in Ice Age)
Barbarin: -
Zauberer: Marius Götze-Clarén (Tobey McGuire, Peter Parker in Spiderman)
Zauberin: -
Mönch: Jan Spitzer (Bobby aus Supernatural)
Weiblicher Mönch: Claudia Urbschat-Mingues (Angelina Jolie)
Dämonenjäger: Thomas-Nero Wolff (Hugh Jackman in Wolverine)
Dämonenjägerin: Petra Barthel (Uma Thurman aus Kill Bill)
Hexendoktor: Udo Schenk (Lord Voldemort, Harry Potter)
Hexendoktorin: Arianne Borbach (Catherine-Zeta-Jones, Oceans Twelve) 
Hauptmann Rumford: Tobias Kluckert (Bradley Cooper, Hangover)
Tashun der Bergmann: Stefan Staudinger (John Hannah, Die Mumie: Das Grabmal des Drachenkaisers)
Bruder Malachi der Heiler: Friedrich G. Beckhaus (Bob Kelso, Scrubs)
Arghus der Sammler: Peter Groeger (Quark, Deep Space Nine)
Badek der Hehler: Christian Brückner (Robert de Niro, Heat, Killer Elite)
Schmied Haedrig Eamon: Stefan Müller-Ruppert
Bürgermeister Holus: Bodo Wolf (Monk)
Abd al-Hazir: Bernd Vollbrecht (Antonio Banderas, Dr. Cox in Scrubs)
Bron der Wirt: Raimund Krone (Worf, Star Trek)
Lachdanan: Christoph Jablonka
Cain: &#8211; 
Leah: Kristina von Weltzien (van Pelt aus The Mentalist)

Oh mein Gott! Ich werd noch so viel erkennen >.<


----------



## H2OTest (16. Mai 2012)

Hallo meine lieben Buffies, ich bin wach und lebe ^^ Op ist laut dem Chefarzt super verlaufen und ich hab auch nicht so große Schmerzen wie beim letzten mal 

ahja und fur Schneemaus gibt es ein Bild von dem Zugang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur gelungenen OP ^^


----------



## H2OTest (16. Mai 2012)

*danke*


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2012)

Kaum ist Diablo raus postet hier keiner mehr? *g*


----------



## Feuerkatze (18. Mai 2012)

Könnte auch am Brückentag liegen. Wo man dann Zeit hat Diablo zu zocken. Oder man ist auf der FedCon. 

nur ich, ich hock im Büro und bekomm so gut wie nix gebacken - auf geht's nur noch 3 Stunden


----------



## Dropz (18. Mai 2012)

Hallo


----------



## Kamsi (18. Mai 2012)

http://de.ign.com/ne...twer-und-Witwen


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kaum ist Diablo raus postet hier keiner mehr? *g*



Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der sich Diabolo nicht holt?^^


----------



## ZAM (18. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der sich Diabolo nicht holt?^^



Realistisch betrachtet sicher nicht - aber gefühlt schon ^^


Ich schau mir bspw. meine Battle.net-Kontaktliste an, die bei WoW in den letzten Monaten recht .. schmal besucht war, aber die letzten Tage permanent knackevoll. Selbst Leute von denen ich nie dachte, dass sie Diablo 3 überhaupt je anfassen würden, spielen *g*


----------



## Tilbie (18. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der sich Diabolo nicht holt?^^



Nö.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Realistisch betrachtet sicher nicht - aber gefühlt schon ^^
> 
> 
> Ich schau mir bspw. meine Battle.net-Kontaktliste an, die bei WoW in den letzten Monaten recht .. schmal besucht war, aber die letzten Tage permanent knackevoll. Selbst Leute von denen ich nie dachte, dass sie Diablo 3 überhaupt je anfassen würden, spielen *g*



real id liste vor d3 - 3 bis 4
real id list ab d3 - 10 bis 12 ^^


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Realistisch betrachtet sicher nicht - aber gefühlt schon ^^
> 
> 
> Ich schau mir bspw. meine Battle.net-Kontaktliste an, die bei WoW in den letzten Monaten recht .. schmal besucht war, aber die letzten Tage permanent knackevoll. Selbst Leute von denen ich nie dachte, dass sie Diablo 3 überhaupt je anfassen würden, spielen *g*



Gestern wäre unser wöchentlicher CoD Abend gewesen. Ich war der einzige, der nicht wegen Diabolo 3 abgesagt hat. =/


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2012)

Mich interessiert DIII auch net die Bohne.
Hab grad mein Bike geputzt


----------



## H2OTest (18. Mai 2012)

so muss das! ich spare 600 auf mein firstlove von yt


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab grad mein Bike geputzt


"Nichts ist so lästig wie die stille Mahnung eines guten Beispiels" nach Mark Twain.


----------



## Dominau (19. Mai 2012)

Schönen Samstag Morgen wünsch ich euch


----------



## Dropz (19. Mai 2012)

Good Morning


----------



## Konov (19. Mai 2012)

Morgen ihr Schlaftabletten


----------



## iShock (19. Mai 2012)

morgen da hat mich der Postbote aber unsanft geweckt x_x


----------



## Legendary (19. Mai 2012)

Ja um 11:30 geht der Postbote auch davon aus, dass man noch schläft.


----------



## Tilbie (19. Mai 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Reflox (19. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ja um 11:30 geht der Postbote auch davon aus, dass man noch schläft.



Gestern um 3:00 haben die Nachbarn geklingelt. Mir wäre vor Schreck fast der Bohrer aus der Hand gefallen!


----------



## iShock (19. Mai 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ja um 11:30 geht der Postbote auch davon aus, dass man noch schläft.



ja echt mal und dabei war das paket nich mal für mich sondern die Nachbarn -_-


----------



## Reflox (19. Mai 2012)

http://monsterfighters.lego.com/de-de/default.aspx?icmp=CODEFR28MonsterFighters

Warum gab es sowas nicht als ich klein war?


----------



## Kamsi (19. Mai 2012)

naja es gab damals bei lego schon coole themenwelten und bei playmobil und lego technik ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_BS6nhPW5wA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Mai 2012)

Rezz kommt in 10 ... 9 ... 8 ...


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Mai 2012)

7 ... 6 ... 5 ... 4 ... 3 ... 2 ... 1 ... TADA



guten MORGÄHN!


----------



## Ahramanyu (22. Mai 2012)

Ah, ein neuer Morgen. Ab zur Arbeit, ab ins Glück.

@Dropz

Von welchem Manga ist dein Avatar? Das Gesicht kommt mir irgendwie stark bekannt vor.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Mooorgen 

Fantastisches Wetter draußen und ich hab frei 

Achja, Facebook Aktie Megaflop - rofl-kartoffel


----------



## Kamsi (22. Mai 2012)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ah, ein neuer Morgen. Ab zur Arbeit, ab ins Glück.
> 
> @Dropz
> 
> Von welchem Manga ist dein Avatar? Das Gesicht kommt mir irgendwie stark bekannt vor.



laut google bilder suche 

http://aonoexorcist.wikia.com/wiki/Rin_Okumura


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mooorgen
> 
> Fantastisches Wetter draußen und ich hab frei
> 
> Achja, Facebook Aktie Megaflop - rofl-kartoffel




Konov du alte Sau, auch mal wieder da?


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Konov du alte Sau, auch mal wieder da?



Ich bin eigentlich jeden Tag da, aber ich poste nicht ständig.
Vorallem wenn ich bei dem Wetter öfter unterwegs bin. 

Was macht die Ausbildung? Schon eine Lok geschrottet? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Was macht die Ausbildung? Schon eine Lok geschrottet? ^^




Ne, ich mach jetzt doch keinen Eisenbahner im Betriebsdienst. Bin zu unentschieden.
Ich mach lieber UTA, passt besser zu mir (Umwelt-Technischer Assistent). Aber erstmal Bufdi!


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ne, ich mach jetzt doch keinen Eisenbahner im Betriebsdienst. Bin zu unentschieden.
> Ich mach lieber UTA, passt besser zu mir (Umwelt-Technischer Assistent). Aber erstmal Bufdi!



Klingt auf jedenfall zukunftsträchtig, dann viel Spass dabei schonmal ^^


----------



## Kamsi (22. Mai 2012)

Bufdi der neue zivildienst ?

hoffe die zahlen dir auch deine kosten

und wird nicht eher im uta gespart weil alles so teuer da ?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Bufdi der neue zivildienst ?
> 
> hoffe die zahlen dir auch deine kosten
> 
> und wird nicht eher im uta gespart weil alles so teuer da ?




Bei jedem Bundesfreiwilligendienst gibt es ein "Taschengeld"

Das ist mir nicht bekannt D:


----------



## Kamsi (22. Mai 2012)

ich meine ja nur das wird doch bestimmt von irgendwenn finanziert und ökostrom kaufen sich wenn nur die reichen die geld haben sonst nimmt man halt den billgen strom 

ich nehm zum bsp derzeit den billigsten strom weil ökostrom 20 euro mehr im monat kosten würde


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Mai 2012)

Umweltschutzechnischer Assistent hat nichts mit Strom zutun, das wäre der Technische Asisstent für Regenerative Energien.
UTA hat was mit Emmissions-/Gewässer-/Landschutz zutun. Also Messungen vornehmen, überwachen, verbessern...


----------



## Kamsi (22. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qtjxfmmTt2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2012)

What a beautiful day  

Moin Moin ihr lieben ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> What a beautiful day
> 
> Moin Moin ihr lieben ^^




Also bei mir läuft seit einigen Stunden ne Klimaanlage, da die Sonne genau auf den Raum scheint. Hinzu war es heut Morgen extrem stickig hier drin und der kalte Qualm vom Chef bzw. meiner Kollegin in den anderen Räumen roch jetzt nicht sooo toll.

10 Grad weniger wären echt schön ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2012)

Die Sonne knallt auch immer auf mein Zimmer, ziemlich doof. Im Winter wird es zu schnell kalt und im Sommer zu schnell warm. Aber naja, kann man nix machen.

Ich geh nachher noch ins Schimmbad/Freibad, bei den gefühlten 30 Grad hier die beste Abkühlung


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Sonne knallt auch immer auf mein Zimmer, ziemlich doof. Im Winter wird es zu schnell kalt und im Sommer zu schnell warm. Aber naja, kann man nix machen.
> 
> Ich geh nachher noch ins Schimmbad/Freibad, bei den gefühlten 30 Grad hier die beste Abkühlung




Erzähl mir sowas nicht. Wenn ich von der Arbeit komme, kippe ich auf mein Sofa ... liebend gern würd ich mal wieder schwimmen gehen, aber ich bin da abends einfach zu müde zu.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2012)

Geht mir auch so, aber wenn man frei hat...


----------



## H2OTest (22. Mai 2012)

ahja freibad geht leider nicht ...


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Mai 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> UTA hat was mit Emmissions-/Gewässer-/Landschutz zutun. Also Messungen vornehmen, überwachen, verbessern...



Wenn ich mir mein Arbeitsgebiet anschaue, scheint UTA durchaus ein Beruf mit Zukunft zu sein. Im Ministerium haben wir unter anderem die Bereiche Luftfahrt, Eisenbahnen, Güterverkehr, Schifffahrt, Straße. Kurzum, alles, was mit Verkehr zu tun hat. Und jeder dieser Bereiche hat neue, bessere Umweltstandards auf dem Papier stehen.
Wer beispielsweise eine Schiene vor der Tür hat, kennt den Unterschied zwischen Personen- und Güterzug. Der Gräuschpegel! Ich denke mal, da wird sich in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren einiges tun in Sachen Lärmemmission.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Uäh Freibad... da pissen die ganzen Deppen rein und die Wiese ist vollgepropft mit Leuten... ich kann mir entspannenderes vorstellen.
Z.B. Biken... AHAHAHA geile Biketour gemacht und mal wieder multiple Orgasmen auf den Trails erlebt. 

Voll geschwitzt bis zur Vergasung aber das wars wert. Der Uphill ist aber auch nicht ohne, ich triefe aus allen Poren, bevor ich überhaupt angekommen bin.
Naja, Flasche Wasser und 2 Müsliriegel rein und ich hätt noch 2 Stunden fahren können.

Am Ende warens dann gute 3 Stunden mit kurzem Abstecher um den See und am Freibad vorbei, wo ich dann den Kopf schütteln durfte über die Wahnsinnigen, die sich in das Pisswasser schwingen und den ganzen Tag Pommes in sich rein schaufeln.

Nun bin ich echt froh dass ich zuhause bin, einige Kratzer und etwas Dreck hats gegeben - die Pfütze lies sich nicht gut umfahren bei dem Tempo 
Na und hätt ich daran gedacht, dass der eine Trailabschnitt von Dornenbüschen gesäumt ist, wären mir die Kratzer erspart geblieben.

So seh ich aus wie ein Emo und bin trotzdem glücklich


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> die Wiese ist vollgepropft mit Leuten..._ ich kann mir entspannenderes vorstellen_.


DAS allerdings nicht: eine sonnenbadende Frau mit schlechtsitzendem lila Bikini auf einem 3m breitem Rasenstück zwischen Fahrradweg und Spielplatz. Keine Ahnung, was 
sie derart entspannt hat. In dieser Stadt gibt es hunderte Plätze zum sonnen. Aber ausgerechnet dort? Zwischen Kindern, Radfahrern, sabbernden Senioren der benachbarten Seniorenresidenz und einer vierspurigen Straße? Bäuchlings und breitbeinig?
Ich muss morgen mal meine Cam-Brille aufsetzen. Den Jungs hier würde es gefallen


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> DAS allerdings nicht: eine sonnenbadende Frau mit schlechtsitzendem lila Bikini auf einem 3m breitem Rasenstück zwischen Fahrradweg und Spielplatz. Keine Ahnung, was
> sie derart entspannt hat. In dieser Stadt gibt es hunderte Plätze zum sonnen. Aber ausgerechnet dort? Zwischen Kindern, Radfahrern, sabbernden Senioren der benachbarten Seniorenresidenz und einer vierspurigen Straße? Bäuchlings und breitbeinig?
> Ich muss morgen mal meine Cam-Brille aufsetzen. Den Jungs hier würde es gefallen



Das musst du in der Tat machen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Uäh Freibad... da pissen die ganzen Deppen rein und die Wiese ist vollgepropft mit Leuten... ich kann mir entspannenderes vorstellen.



Tot sein ist entspannender, nur hab ich da noch gut 50-60 Jahre  Mal ganz ehrlich, bei fast 40 Grad hier in der Sonne ins kalte Wasser zu springen, was gibt es besseres ? Dann noch mit ein paar Freunden, DAS nenne ich Entspannung (oder auch neuerdings "chillig").

Hab mal ne Frage an die Sportler hier (vllt auch Konov, falls du dich da auskennst  ). 

Mir tut seit ein paar Tagen immer während des Joggens (so nach 45 Minuten) das Sprunggelenk weh, ich kann dann noch maximal 10 Minuten weiterlaufen und dann gehts einfach nicht mehr. Ich benutze noch normale Turnschuhe mit Gummisohle zum laufen, kann es sein, dass es daran liegt ? Ich wollte mir zum Juni hin eh richtige Joggingschuhe kaufen, man soll da ja net geizen. Irgendjemand ne Idee ? Ich weiß, ich hätte auch einfach zum Spezi gehen können (Runnerspoint usw), allerdings ist hier in der Nähe keiner. Ich werde mich aber auf jeden Fall nochma beraten lassen.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Tot sein ist entspannender, nur hab ich da noch gut 50-60 Jahre  Mal ganz ehrlich, bei fast 40 Grad hier in der Sonne ins kalte Wasser zu springen, was gibt es besseres ? Dann noch mit ein paar Freunden, DAS nenne ich Entspannung (oder auch neuerdings "chillig").
> 
> Hab mal ne Frage an die Sportler hier (vllt auch Konov, falls du dich da auskennst  ).
> 
> Mir tut seit ein paar Tagen immer während des Joggens (so nach 45 Minuten) das Sprunggelenk weh, ich kann dann noch maximal 10 Minuten weiterlaufen und dann gehts einfach nicht mehr. Ich benutze noch normale Turnschuhe mit Gummisohle zum laufen, kann es sein, dass es daran liegt ? Ich wollte mir zum Juni hin eh richtige Joggingschuhe kaufen, man soll da ja net geizen. Irgendjemand ne Idee ? Ich weiß, ich hätte auch einfach zum Spezi gehen können (Runnerspoint usw), allerdings ist hier in der Nähe keiner. Ich werde mich aber auf jeden Fall nochma beraten lassen.




Also solange keiner in Wasser pinkelt teile ich die Meinung. ^^

Zum Thema Sprunggelenk, kann ich auch nur vermuten, aber mit den Joggingschuhen hab ich schon oft gehört, dass anständige Schuhe das A und O sind.
Hatte mit dem Sprunggelenk noch nie Probleme und hab mir über die Jahre 2 mal neue Laufschuhe gekauft, beides 100 Euro Modelle von ASICS.

Sind wohl die meistverkauften Laufschuhe in Deutschland... wurde mir jedenfalls immer empfholen, denke damit machste nix falsch. Sagste du willst nicht mehr als 100 Euro ausgeben und die halten dann 1-2 Jahre.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2012)

Genau das hab ich auch gehört. Nur laufe ich mit denen schon gut ein Jahr und hatte vorher weniger Probleme. Werde mir da mal nächsten Monat welche zulegen, danke dir jedenfalls


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Mai 2012)

Fuß (und damit das Sprunggelenk) und Boden trennt halt nur der Schuh voneinander. Daher sind vernünftige Laufschuhe bei deinem Pensum (45min+) angebracht.
Es gibt Vorderfußläufer, Fersenläufer, 'Aussen-Kanten-Abroller', Senkfüße, Spreizfüße und weiß der Teufel was. Und für jeden den richtigen Schuh. Alles Unsinn, könnte man sagen - früher sind die Leute auch mit _irgendwas_ gejoggt. Ob es denen guttat, wissen wir nicht.

Falls du einen Sportarzt in der Nähe hast, geh einfach mal hin und lass dich beraten vor dem Schuhkauf - kann immerhin böse Entzündungen geben mit der Zeit. 
(nach meinem Fahrradunfall traf ich auf eine Dame in der Notaufnahme, die sich _in den Finger geschnitten_ hatte und es hatte nach 20 min nicht aufgehört zu bluten - wen wunderts, sie fummelte MINÜTLICH an der Wunde rum. Wenn Leute mit solchen Bagatellen die Krankenkassen belasten, kannst du ruhig mal deine Krankenkasse ranlassen. Machen eh Millionengewinne). 

Bin wie Konov auch bei Asics gelandet. Müssen ja keine 200-Euro-Schuhe sein. Das Vorjahresmodell tuts auch.


----------



## Kamsi (23. Mai 2012)

> * Xidish*
> 
> *Dann lautet mein Thema demnächst: <Draußen ist's Nacht und ich bin müde>
> *


 



> *Saji
> *





> *Pah, mein Thread wird viel cooler, "Nachts ist's kälter als draußen"! *


 

"Die Mitte der Nacht ist auch schon der Anfang eines neuen Tages."


----------



## Magdalena82 (23. Mai 2012)

Am arbeiten.....


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2012)

Morgän


----------



## Manaori (23. Mai 2012)

Guten Tag euch allen.. *reinschlurf+ Ich bin sooo urlaubsreif :S


----------



## Ellesmere (23. Mai 2012)

Morschen! Dito!
4 Wochen wären jetzt herrlich. 1. Woche um das Büro hinter sich zu lassen, dann 2 Wochen den Urlaub geniessen und in der letzten Woche ist man ja eh immer schon wieder mit dem Kopf bei der Arbeit  

Zum Thema Joggingschuhe: Hab meine auch von Asics und sie sollten alle 1000km eigentlich getauscht werden (aber wer macht das schon?) damit die Eigenschaften erhalten bleiben, die den Fuß entsprechend stützen. 
Meine Füsse sind damals auch vermessen worden, da mir beim Joggen immer die Innenbänder weh taten. Muss sagen, danach wars weg


----------



## Manaori (23. Mai 2012)

Auja.... vier Wochen Urlaub *träum* Das ganze mal so n bisschen hinter sich lassen und entspannen und mal keeeeeein Stress.


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2012)




----------



## Manaori (23. Mai 2012)

=O


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2012)

Ganz schön scheißen heiss draußen, ich schwitz mir jedenfalls nen Ast. Mit dem Schweiß kann ich meine Haare stylen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2012)

Danke nochmal Ellesmere und aufgeraucht, war heute schon mal bisschen gucken und da gibt es schon gute Asics für 60 €, die werde ich mir dann nächste Woche zulegen. Wenn ich danach immer noch Schmerzen habe, werde ich mal zum Arzt gehen. Allerdings habe ich Schmerzen o.Ä. nicht beim Fussball-Training, da läuft man aber auch nicht durchgehend (außer beim aufwärmen).


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Mai 2012)

neue grafikkarte und fable 3 geholt
come at me, sommer!


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2012)

DER schrieb:


> neue grafikkarte und fable 3 geholt
> come at me, sommer!




Das erinnert mich an dieses eine Bild, wo die Sonne so etwas wie "komm raus" schreit und die Figur nur "NO!" schreit, des fenster zuschlägt und vorm Rechner sitzt "TAKAKAKAKTAKKA"


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Mai 2012)

exakt ^.^


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Mai 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



story of my life


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2012)

DER schrieb:


> story of my life


Mittlerweile vll, früher ist deine Mühle ja schon bei der Taschenrechnerfunktion eingeknickt :>


----------



## H2OTest (23. Mai 2012)

Ich würde z.Z. die Sonne mit meinen Krücken abwerfen und ihr meinen Mittelfinger zeigen ! :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Mai 2012)

Hier wäre es schön wenn die Sonne sich zeigen würde^^ wollte mich eigentlich demnächst raussetzen, aber mittlerweile ist alles wolkenverhangen


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. Mai 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Mittlerweile vll, früher ist deine Mühle ja schon bei der Taschenrechnerfunktion eingeknickt :>



true, aber jetzt kann ich endlich mal auch zuhause ordentlich zocken :>


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2012)

Naja heute ist so heiß, in der prallen Sonne holt man sich nen Sonnenstich oder Sonnenbrand oder weiß der Geier was, wenn man länger als ein paar Minuten rumhockt.
Zuhause renn ich nur mit Shorts rum und draußen ist es mit T-shirt kaum auszuhalten.

Um 20 oder meinetwegen 25 Grad ist alles in Ordnung aber wenns fast 30 sind wie jetzt, dann wirds unangenehm.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2012)

Hier gehts einigermaßen, morgen soll ja die Abkühlung kommen (zumindest im Norden) und am Wochenende dann DAS perfekte Wetter (22-25 Grad, Sonne und ein kühler Wind).


----------



## Olliruh (23. Mai 2012)

Grad 20 Minuten durch ein Gewitter gejoggt,war richtig edel.


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2012)

Morgähn


----------



## Manaori (24. Mai 2012)

Guten Taag


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2012)

Morgen


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen



auch schon wach?


----------



## Manaori (24. Mai 2012)

Schon?! *auf die Uhr lins* Ach, ich beneide euch. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte eigentlich Schule, gehe aber erst nächste Woche hin...


----------



## Manaori (24. Mai 2012)

Wieso, bist du krank ode rhast du nur einfach keine Lust?


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> auch schon wach?



Naja, bei der Wärme is nit so gut mit Schlafen, da penn ich um 8 Uhr immer wieder ein. Ich war eigentlich um 6 sogar schon wach 

Aber da ich frei hab und nichts tun muss.... draußen ist brühende Hitze... komme mir vor wie mit Rente auf ner Karibikinsel


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2012)

ich bin gefühlt um 2 uhr morgens eingeschlafen und um 9 hat der wecker geklingelt ...


----------



## Manaori (24. Mai 2012)

Ow. Na, dann ist es vllt gar nicht so schlecht. Zu wenig schlaf ist scheeeiße *murmel* Grad bei dem Wetter. 

Och Konov, wie kannst du nur? Da könntest du ausschlafen und wachst so früh auf wie ich wenn ich arbeit hab. Schäm dich! x


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich bin gefühlt um 2 uhr morgens eingeschlafen und um 9 hat der wecker geklingelt ...



Na wenn du net zur Schule gehst, kannst den Wecker auch auslassen. ^^



Manaori schrieb:


> Och Konov, wie kannst du nur? Da könntest du ausschlafen und wachst so früh auf wie ich wenn ich arbeit hab. Schäm dich! x



Hab ja noch weiter gepennt dann


----------



## Manaori (24. Mai 2012)

Weise Entscheidung. 

Aaaaaaaaaaah bin ich froh wenn ich den morgigen Tag überstnaden hab ^.^Endlich ein Wochenende!


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2012)

Tag

Hat es bei euch in der Nacht auch so gestürmt?


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tag
> 
> Hat es bei euch in der Nacht auch so gestürmt?



Nö eigentlich net, das Gewitter war schon am frühen Abend bei uns....


----------



## Manaori (24. Mai 2012)

Gewitter war bei uns gestern Früh so gegen Fünf (kurz vorm Weckerläuten, zum GLück nicht früher.) Seitdem ist eigentlich alles ruhig oo


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2012)

Bei mir hat es erst um 1 Uhr angefangen. Dafür hat das gedonnert wie die sau, ich hatte fast einen Herzkasper.


----------



## Xidish (24. Mai 2012)

Bei uns war es auch am frühen Abend - 1 kleines Gewitter.
Ach Konov, wir leben ja in derselben Gegend. 

Heute herrscht wieder Sonne pur (jetzt 25 Grad) - also noch nix mit Abkühlung).

-----------

Eben als in nachschauen wollte, ob schon Geld auf dem Konto ist, machte ich ne nette Entdeckung.
Da hat doch gestern wer 8365 &#8364; auf mein Konto überwiesen.
Leider hat derjenige scheinbar den Irrtum auch gestern schon gemerkt und die Überweisung storniert.

Was ist eigentlich, wenn ich dieses Geld bereits abgehoben hätte?^^


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Mai 2012)

Dann hättest du es zurückzahlen müssen.


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Bei uns war es auch am frühen Abend - 1 kleines Gewitter.
> Ach Konov, wir leben ja in derselben Gegend.



Wo wohnste denn? ^^
Südniedersachsen hier


----------



## Xidish (24. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wo wohnste denn? ^^
> Südniedersachsen hier


Dito - fast am Länderdreieck - im Solling, an der Weser - 30km südestlich von Göttingen.


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Dito - fast am Länderdreieck - im Solling, an der Weser - 30km südestlich von Göttingen.



Na dann sind wir echt in einer Ecke, das erklärt die ähnlichen Wetterverhältnisse


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Mai 2012)

Bin seit 6:30 Uhr bei der Arbeit und warte, dass der Thread erwacht.
Angenehm ruhig so früh in dem riesigen Gebäude, keine Konkurrenz an der Kaffeemaschine, störungsfreies Arbeiten. Angenehm auch, dass ich in vier Stunden schon wieder Feierabend machen kann. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur das frühe Aufstehen, das ist einfach nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Manaori (24. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Bin seit 6:30 Uhr bei der Arbeit und warte, dass der Thread erwacht.
> Angenehm ruhig so früh in dem riesigen Gebäude, keine Konkurrenz an der Kaffeemaschine, störungsfreies Arbeiten. Angenehm auch, dass ich in vier Stunden schon wieder Feierabend machen kann.
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh.. das klingt gechillt.  
Bin sechs Uhr pünktlich auf Arbeit gewesen, um zehnn weg und versuche jetzt vier Stunden reinen HOrrors zu verdrängen. Was bin ich dankbar für den Thread hier


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2012)

ich muss um 13:15 zur physio los


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Mai 2012)

Habe gestern herausgefunden, das ich fürs zweite Halbjahr immerhin 20 Urlaubstage übrig haben werde. Brückentage sind davon genauso zu nehmen wie Weihnachten - Neujahr. Dennoch ist die Vorfreude bereits jetzt groß :-)


----------



## Dropz (24. Mai 2012)

D3 kaufen? ja, nein, vielleicht ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2012)

Wenn du das Hack and Slay Genre magst, und keine Probleme mit Minilags hast - ja.
Wenn du dieser Art von Spielen bisher nichts abgewinnen konntest wird es vermutlich spätestens nach dem Durchspielen auf normal langweilig für dich - dann nein.
Wenn du zwar das Genre magst aber kB auf die aktuellen Probleme hast - vielleicht später.


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Mai 2012)

_"Zeugen informierten *am frühen Mittwochmorgen* die Feuerwehr über einen *Brand* in einem Mehrfamilienhaus ... Unbekannte hatten 13 Briefkästen im Eingangsbereich des Gebäudes angezündet."

"Waldboden in einer Größe von einem Hektar ... geriet am __*frühen Mittwochmorgen in Brand."

*"Eine Mülltonne zündeten Unbekannte *in der Nacht zu Mittwoch* ... an. Der Container, der an der Rückfront eines Geschäftes stand, *brannte* vollständig nieder."

"An einem Containerstellplatz ... *brannten in der Nacht zu Mittwoch* drei Container aus Kunststoff vollständig nieder."

"Ein 25 Jahre alter Mann hat *am Mittwoch gegen 2.15 Uhr* ... einen Müllcontainer in *Brand* gesetzt."
_
Polizeiberichte der Donnerstagsausgabe der hiesigen Regionalzeitung. Ich glaub, manch einer verträgt die Sonne nicht. Hirn eingeschmolzen.
Irgendwie werde ich den Gedanken "Flashmob" nicht los ;-)


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. Mai 2012)

Wow, also das ist echt heftig o_O


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Mai 2012)

Dropz schrieb:


> D3 kaufen? ja, nein, vielleicht ?




Wenn du Dungeon Siege kennst und magst, ist das aufgrund der Modernität, der besseren Grafik und der Animationen und coolen Rassen fast schon ein Pflichtkauf.
Hack & Slay bedeutet nichts anderes als eine wilde Klickerei mit der Maus. Jede Bewegung ein Klick, jede Attacke ein Klick.

Zahlreiches ausweichen und Fähigkeiten Nutzung wird vorausgesetzt.

Die Probleme bezüglich der Onlineverbindung samt Login-Serverüberlastungen kann man als ruhiger Spieler weitgehend liegen lassen. Mich zumindest interessiert es nicht die Bohne, wenn man an einem Abend einen Kick bekommt (bzw. alle Spieler) und sich dann keiner mehr einloggen kann, weil der Loginserver für mehrere Stunden überlastet ist. Ich geh dann einfach (um 22 Uhr) einfach schlafen.


Ansonsten ... Suchtgefahr. Und es ist einfach mal eine gewisse Abwechslung zu anderen Spielen.



Spannend daran sind die unterschiedlichen Schwierigkeitsgrade, da man zwar anfangs noch gut zurecht kommt, aber auch spätere Itemverbesserungen ab Hölle + Inferno (höchste Schwierigkeiten) das bisschen einfach auffressen und man so einfach auf seiner Schwierigkeit spielen kann, solang man will. Entweder man wird dann eben zum Schluss gefordert oder hört einfach auf es zu versuchen und probiert das Ganze mal mit nem neuen Charakter. Hinzu KÖNNTE durch das Auktionshaus noch so der Faktor Wirtschaftssimulation aufkommen.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=711bZ_pLusQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dropz (24. Mai 2012)

schwupp die wupp habs gekauft


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2012)

Nein Dropz! Du hast deine Seele verkauft!


----------



## Noxiel (24. Mai 2012)

Ein gutes hat die Sache, dass mein Laptop schon beim Aufrufen von Buffed in die Knie geht. Es verhindert wirkungsvoll, dass ich meine kostbare Zeit mit Spielen wie Diablo 3 vergeuden könnte.


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Mai 2012)

1live Oton-Charts, wirklich ne verdammt gute Top 1, kann da auch nach rund 10 Wochen drüber lachen.
Sohnemann kommt vom Einkauf zurück

"guck mal, was ich hier noch gefunden hab"
"wat is dann denn? kuckucksmilsc...ko-kos-milsch, wat soll ich denn mit kuckucksmilsch, seh ich aus wie die malibu??"
"und dann noch hier"
"ach leck mich doch am zückerli, was hab ich dir gesagt, sollst du mitbringen?"
"cola ohne zucker"
"was hast du mitgebracht??"
"light"
"tzääro! tzzzzääääääääääääärrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroooooh!"
"weißte was, das wird mir jetz zu blöd"


----------



## ZAM (25. Mai 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ein gutes hat die Sache, dass mein Laptop schon beim Aufrufen von Buffed in die Knie geht. Es verhindert wirkungsvoll, dass ich meine kostbare Zeit mit Spielen wie Diablo 3 vergeuden könnte.



Oh noes!


----------



## LarsW (25. Mai 2012)

Morgen.


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2012)

Moinsen 

Gestern beim grillen 2 Weizen getrunken und das hat jetzt noch nachwirkungen.
Naja hab ja gesagt ich hab wieder angefangen mit Trinken ... ein Bier tuts jedenfalls auch.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Mai 2012)

Schäm dich Konov! ;D

Moinsen .. bin so gegen 8:30 aufgewacht... bin aber schon um 9 ins bett.


----------



## Ellesmere (25. Mai 2012)

Morschen. 

Solangsam kann´s mal wieder regnen   Der Heuschnupfen hat mich heut nacht in den Wahnsinn getrieben! Rotznase ohne Ende und kein! Nasenspray im Haus  
Ich hatte beim Grillen ein eiskaltes Bier getrunken, dass hatte am nächsten Tag auch Folgen oO...Ich werd alt


----------



## LarsW (25. Mai 2012)

Der Heuschnupfen killt mich langsam aber sicher auch.. :/


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Schäm dich Konov! ;D
> 
> Moinsen .. bin so gegen 8:30 aufgewacht... bin aber schon um 9 ins bett.




 Ein bißchen tu ich das sogar 

 Naja, hat aber auch seine Vorteile wenn man mit einem Bier "glücklich" wird. Und nie und gar nicht Alkohol zu trinken, erfordert schon extrem viel disziplin.
 Finde das Getränkeangebot dann auch etwas zu mau. Immer nur Cola, Spezi, Bionade oder Kaffee zu trinken ist nicht so das Wahre.




Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morschen.
> 
> Solangsam kann´s mal wieder regnen  Der Heuschnupfen hat mich heut nacht in den Wahnsinn getrieben! Rotznase ohne Ende und kein! Nasenspray im Haus
> Ich hatte beim Grillen ein eiskaltes Bier getrunken, dass hatte am nächsten Tag auch Folgen oO...Ich werd alt






LarsW schrieb:


> Der Heuschnupfen killt mich langsam aber sicher auch.. :/



Glaub wir haben da was gemeinsam... in den letzten Stunden war ich nur am niesen wie blöde... Augen jucken regelmässig...
Vor ner Woche war das noch anders. Hoffe die Pollenphase ist bald vorbei.


----------



## iKitten (25. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ein bißchen tu ich das sogar
> 
> Naja, hat aber auch seine Vorteile wenn man mit einem Bier "glücklich" wird. Und nie und gar nicht Alkohol zu trinken, erfordert schon extrem viel disziplin.
> Finde das Getränkeangebot dann auch etwas zu mau. Immer nur Cola, Spezi, Bionade oder Kaffee zu trinken ist nicht so das Wahre.



Also mir schmeckt Cola, Eistee, etc. wesentlich besser als jegliches alkoholische getränk.


----------



## LarsW (25. Mai 2012)

iKitten schrieb:


> Also mir schmeckt Cola, Eistee, etc. wesentlich besser als jegliches alkoholische getränk.



Der Nebenjob in der örtlichen Tanzeinrichtung (Achja. D) bringt so manches alkoholisches Experiment mit sich..
Moped z.B,oder auch bekannt als polnische Rakete.Hat was!


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2012)

iKitten schrieb:


> Also mir schmeckt Cola, Eistee, etc. wesentlich besser als jegliches alkoholische getränk.



Naja mir schmeckts ja auch sehr gut.... nur wenn man das halt IMMER trinkt sobald man mal ausgeht oder sonstiges... dann kanns mal langweilig werden irgendwann.


----------



## iKitten (25. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja mir schmeckts ja auch sehr gut.... nur wenn man das halt IMMER trinkt sobald man mal ausgeht oder sonstiges... dann kanns mal langweilig werden irgendwann.



Ausgehen? 
http://i432.photobucket.com/albums/qq41/waisodim666/4char-forever-alone-guy-high-resolution.png

XD


----------



## H2OTest (25. Mai 2012)

die Lösung: alcfreie Cocktails xD


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2012)

iKitten schrieb:


> Ausgehen?
> http://i432.photobuc...-resolution.png
> 
> XD



Ohje, niemand sollte forever alone sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> die Lösung: alcfreie Cocktails xD







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HtqRr064ktk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Muss Sachen packen und keine Lust ._.


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. Mai 2012)

Bläks, grad eine sehr unappetitliche Art der Verpackungsentsorgung beobachtet. 

Ich stand vor dem Leergutautomat, neben mir packt ein älteres Ehepaar seine Einkäufe ein. Unter anderem Fleisch aus der Frischetheke. Der Mann nimmt zwei Packungen Gulasch, sticht in die Folie der Plastikverpackung mit dem Metallschnippel vom Einkaufswagen (der, mit dem man seinen Wagenchip wieder auslösen kann), reißt die Packung auf und schüttet alles in eine Plastiktüte. In gleicher Weise verschwand dann ein Pfund Putenschnitzel in einer zweiten Tüte.
Lecker, lecker, lecker. Erst dieses keimige Metallding ins Fleisch, dann schön gemütlich mit den Tütchen durch die pralle Sonne nach Hause schlendern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab doch glatt meinen Pfandbon im Automaten vergessen.


----------



## Merianna (25. Mai 2012)

*würg* ich würd das nicht mehr essen wollen 
Hab mal nen Pfandbon vergessen mit über 12€ drauf an der Kasse wars dann zu spät der war dann schon weg am Automat seid dem passiert mir das aber sicher nie wieder


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2012)

Naja wenn das Fleisch gebraten wird bei über 60 Grad oder so... dann dürfte das alle Keime abtöten. Aber besonders hygienisch hört sich das nicht an, das muss ich schon sagen


----------



## aufgeraucht (25. Mai 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Pfandbon vergessen mit über 12€


Bei mir waren es nur 40 Cent. Verschmerzbar und die Szene war es wert  
Vor drei, vier Wochen hab ich noch einen vergessenen Pfandbon an der Info abgegeben. Ob ich das ein zweites mal tue?


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2012)

Morgen!

Ich schwing mich aufs Bike, und tschüss


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich schwing mich aufs Bike


Hab ich heute auch gemacht, bin allerdings nach 300 Metern umgedreht, weils im Kopf hämmert. Hab mir gestern bei einem abrupten Ausweichmanöver den Rücken 'gerissen'. Der Schmerz zieht nun von der Schulter, über den Nacken, bis in den Kopf.
Aber wer rechnet denn auch damit, dass in der Grünanlage ein Moped auf dem Fahrradweg hinter der Hecke vorgeschossen kommt?! Und dann bröselt mich der Vollpfosten noch voll "Ey, rechts vor links, Tussi!". Ich sagte zwar "Das musste ja aber nicht unbedingt auf dem Radweg üben.", aber ich fürchte, er war zu dumm, um die Botschaft zu verstehen.

Naja, so nen Gammeltag und der Geruch von Schmerzsalbe ist ja auch mal ganz schön


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hab ich heute auch gemacht, bin allerdings nach 300 Metern umgedreht, weils im Kopf hämmert. Hab mir gestern bei einem abrupten Ausweichmanöver den Rücken 'gerissen'. Der Schmerz zieht nun von der Schulter, über den Nacken, bis in den Kopf.
> Aber wer rechnet denn auch damit, dass in der Grünanlage ein Moped auf dem Fahrradweg hinter der Hecke vorgeschossen kommt?! Und dann bröselt mich der Vollpfosten noch voll "Ey, rechts vor links, Tussi!". Ich sagte zwar "Das musste ja aber nicht unbedingt auf dem Radweg üben.", aber ich fürchte, er war zu dumm, um die Botschaft zu verstehen.
> 
> Naja, so nen Gammeltag und der Geruch von Schmerzsalbe ist ja auch mal ganz schön



Bist du eine Frau? Weil "Tussi"...?


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Mai 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Bist du eine Frau? Weil "Tussi"...?



Öhm ja.
Wird dann wohl mal Zeit für einen neuen Avatar


----------



## Kamsi (26. Mai 2012)

Rechtsklick - Adblock Grafik blockieren ^^


Da ja heute wieder Grandprix ist ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFhfR-HLNLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (26. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Öhm ja.
> Wird dann wohl mal Zeit für einen neuen Avatar



Für Dich böte sich doch da langsam dieser Avatar an :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Mai 2012)

ich sehe gerade wintermute trennt weiss wäsche von buntwäsche nicht !


----------



## Aun (26. Mai 2012)

@ aufgeraucht
also ich habe heute mal wieder meine 100km geschrubbt. was hab ich geflucht. inkompetenz zu fuß, aufm rad,mits auto und zum krönendem abschluss noch nen baum bei tiefstehender sonne mitgenommen ^^
sowas gibts nur in md und umgebung


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Öhm ja.
> Wird dann wohl mal Zeit für einen neuen Avatar



jetzt ist es sehr deutlich


----------



## aufgeraucht (26. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Rechtsklick - Adblock Grafik blockieren ^^


Na gut, dann doch zurück zum alten Avatar und Mitgliedertitel ändern  

Und eigentlich möchte ich auch nicht, dass jemand glaubt, es wäre MEIN Abbild.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

----> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (26. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich sehe gerade wintermute trennt weiss wäsche von buntwäsche nicht !



Wenn die Frau möchte, daß ihre BHs extra gewaschen werden, soll sie es selbst machen . Bin doch keine Sklavenkatze!


----------



## H2OTest (26. Mai 2012)

Ich will meine Krücken loswerden -.-


----------



## Konov (27. Mai 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich will meine Krücken loswerden -.-



Kommt Zeit, kommen Krücken weg 

PS: Morgen


----------



## zoizz (27. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen und mit Kaffee-anstoß



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich mag meine Tasse.


----------



## win3ermute (27. Mai 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> ich mag meine Tasse.



Pfff! Beat this:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Mai 2012)

gibt es etwas das nicht von dr who ist bei dir ?


----------



## win3ermute (27. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gibt es etwas das nicht von dr who ist bei dir ?



Na klar - die Godzilla-Sammlung z. B.:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist unscharf - so sieht man den Staub nicht


----------



## Kamsi (27. Mai 2012)

niedlich


----------



## Tilbie (27. Mai 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Remaire (27. Mai 2012)

Moin moin.
Was macht ihr an so einem schönen sonnigen Sonntag?


----------



## zoizz (27. Mai 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Pfff! Beat this:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nix schlägt Dr. Who. Er ist DER DOKTOR!


Nichtmal die:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte Ariell wär der Doktor ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (27. Mai 2012)

Ich geh mich jetzt aufm Balkon fletzten, neuen Sonnenschirm auf und bissl in der Sonne lernen - oder auch nur dösen.

Herrlich!


----------



## Dominau (28. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen Welt und alle die sie bevölkern!


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2sY0bvZuhiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Mai 2012)

lief gestern wieder 

eine meiner lieblingszene ist wo er die folie vom fenster abreisst und dann die regentropfen bei sonnen aufgang sich anschaut 

danach kam ja Johnny Mnemonic mit - der Roomservice szene 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PJmKLzmPMso

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> lief gestern wieder
> 
> eine meiner lieblingszene ist wo er die folie vom fenster abreisst und dann die regentropfen bei sonnen aufgang sich anschaut



habs auch gestern geguckt^^
die beste szene ist wo er den vater tötet


----------



## Kamsi (28. Mai 2012)

jo die kampfszenen sind nett aber der film hat eine tiefere botschaft und bestimmten szenen entdeckt mann wohl erst wenn man älter ist und nicht nur auf action szenen achtet


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2012)

Hat eigentlich einer von euch Redcliff gesehen? Ich habs verpasst und weiss nicht ob es sich lohnt deswegen die DVD zu kaufen.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Mai 2012)

guten morgen 
Oh Gott mein Sonnenbrand bringt mich um !


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> *der film hat eine tiefere botschaft *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Reflox schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer von euch Redcliff gesehen? Ich habs verpasst und weiss nicht ob es sich lohnt deswegen die DVD zu kaufen.




Sehr schlechter Film. lohnt sich nicht zu kaufen selbst wenn er 2 Euro kostet.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Mai 2012)

sean hast du überhaupt den film zu dem meme gesehen ?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sean hast du überhaupt den film zu dem meme gesehen ?



Ich weiss das es im Film nicht die Bedeutung hat.
Genauso wie "Watch out we got a Badass over here!".


----------



## Reflox (28. Mai 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sehr schlechter Film. lohnt sich nicht zu kaufen selbst wenn er 2 Euro kostet.



Okay danke :c


----------



## win3ermute (28. Mai 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich einer von euch Redcliff gesehen? Ich habs verpasst und weiss nicht ob es sich lohnt deswegen die DVD zu kaufen.



Es lohnt sich nicht, die deutsche DVD zu kaufen. "Red Cliff" läuft im Original über mehr als die doppelte Laufzeit, wobei die Endschlacht über eine Stunde dauert und mit das beste ist, was man in dieser Form jemals gesehen hat. 

Ungeschnitten auf zwei BluRays gibt es das Teil entweder aus Hongkong (sehr teuer) oder aus Amiland - und es lohnt sich überaus! Glaube nicht Leuten, die offensichtlich einen Film beurteilen wollen, aus dem mehr als die Hälfte herausgeschnitten wurde!

Edit: Die "internationale" Fassung (Zusammenschnitt aus beiden Filmen) läuft 143 Minuten. Tatsächliche Laufzeit mit allen Schlachten, Charakterentwicklungen etc:

Laufzeit Teil 1: 145:08
Laufzeit Teil 2: 141:18 

Was hier zu sehen war, ist ein lächerlicher Rumpf. "Red Cliff" im Original und "Red Cliff" in der zusammengeschnittenen Version sind weiter entfert als z. B. "Kingdom of Heaven" im Kino-Cut gegen den DC, was ebenfalls zwei völlig unterschiedliche Filme ergeben hat.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Mai 2012)

Oh Gott EP farmen bei LOL hab 2.3k brauch 4.8k für Irelia ... das dauert so lange ._.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Mai 2012)

Dieser Dienstag ist mein Montag.


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2012)

Morgön


----------



## Tilbie (29. Mai 2012)

Morgen, bei mir wird Mittwoch der Montag. Das wird der schlimmste Montag aller Zeiten


----------



## Dropz (29. Mai 2012)

moin moin


----------



## Xidish (29. Mai 2012)

Moin moin ...

gestern abend Pfingstlager mit 83 Kindern & 30 Erwachsenen beendet ...
Es war einfach nur schön bei dem Wetter, dem Essen und dem ganzen Programm.
Nun spüre ich Muskeln und Knochen, die ich zuvor nichtmal kannte.

*kaffeschlürf*


----------



## Olliruh (29. Mai 2012)

Pfadfinder Pfingstlager ?


----------



## Dominau (29. Mai 2012)

Mein Montag fängt auch erster am Mittwoch an, jiha 
Endlich mal wieder paar Tage frei.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Mai 2012)

Erkältet nach Hause gegangen, come at me bro


----------



## ego1899 (29. Mai 2012)

Mein Montag fängt erst am nächsten Montag an, dass ist auch ganz nett...


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Mai 2012)

Meine verkürzte Woche begann überraschend chaotisch. Mein Kollege stand morgens im Büro und war recht ratlos, wie er seine Beratung am Nachmittag über die Bühne bringen sollte. Ich fragte, was mit dem Cateringservice wäre, über den wir Freitag gesprochen haben. 'Ach ne, er ist ja so ein Sparfuchs, will keine Steuergelder verplempern, wäre ja billiger, selbst für Getränke zu sorgen.' Aha. Hartz IV für auftragslose Caterer ist sicherlich teurer, aber gut. Einen Plan hat er nicht und die Beratung findet in einem anderen Dienstgebäude statt. 25 Euro hat er sich aus dem Bewirtungstopf auszahlen lassen.

Gut, da steht also der planlose Kollege vor mir, 25 Euro in der Tasche und eine Beratung mit 20 Leuten vor sich. Stadträte, Landräte, Abgeordnete, Vekehrsunternehmen.
Er ist ein netter Kerl, ich will ihn nicht hängenlassen und in mir keimt die Hoffnung, um die interne Endlos-Dienstberatung drumrum zukommen. Derweil sich alle die Ohren vollsülzen, geh ich mit dem Kollegen shoppen.

Der Ökö-Kollege will natürlich Wasser aus der Glasflasche, Kaffee, bissel Obst und Kekse. Derweil er über Würfelzuckerpreise grübelt, spricht uns eine Verkäuferin an. Nach kurzen Geplänkel bricht der ganze Frust aus ihr heraus. Nur zwei freie Tage bisher - und das als Azubi, sechs Tage die Woche arbeiten und nun sind alle gekündigt, weil der Markt fünf (!) Monate renoviert, umgebaut und vergrößert wird. Geduldig und entsetzt, da um meine Einkaufsmöglichkeit auf dem Weg zur Arbeit gebracht, hören wir zu. Gutes Team, Chef ein Ekel, manche hatten es nur noch zwei Jahre bis zur Rente. Da kommt der Chef angetrabt und ich bin geistesgegenwärtig genug, mich mit einem lauten 'Ich danke Ihnen' statt 'Alles Gute' zu verabschieden.
Der Kollege will noch was 'Nettes' für die Beratung, ich zeig auf eine Warsteinerkiste, er greift zu den Keksen.

Wir hecheln mit einer Kiste Glasflaschen-Wasser und allem anderen Richtung zweites Dienstgebäude, Zeit natürlich durch das Gespräch mit dem Azubi verronnen. Wir rotieren wie auf Speed, die ersten Beratungteilnhmer sind schon da, sowas hasse ich. Ich frage meinen Lieblingskollegen vom Verkehrsverbund, ob ich ihm noch was ranorganisieren soll, die Kekse stünden verdammt weit weg. Er sagt grinsend: "Ein kühles Bier wäre schön"......

Als ich wieder im Hauptgebäude ankomme, finde ich eine Mail im Postfach: interne Dienstberatung fällt aus  -.-

(Sorry für die Textwand, aber meine gesprächige Kollegin ist seit über einer Woche krankgeschrieben. Irgendwo muss ich mal plaudern  )


----------



## xashija (30. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen  *Kaffee verteil*


----------



## LarsW (30. Mai 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Meine verkürzte Woche begann überraschend chaotisch. Mein Kollege stand morgens im Büro und war recht ratlos, wie er seine Beratung am Nachmittag über die Bühne bringen sollte. Ich fragte, was mit dem Cateringservice wäre, über den wir Freitag gesprochen haben. 'Ach ne, er ist ja so ein Sparfuchs, will keine Steuergelder verplempern, wäre ja billiger, selbst für Getränke zu sorgen.' Aha. Hartz IV für auftragslose Caterer ist sicherlich teurer, aber gut. Einen Plan hat er nicht und die Beratung findet in einem anderen Dienstgebäude statt. 25 Euro hat er sich aus dem Bewirtungstopf auszahlen lassen.
> 
> Gut, da steht also der planlose Kollege vor mir, 25 Euro in der Tasche und eine Beratung mit 20 Leuten vor sich. Stadträte, Landräte, Abgeordnete, Vekehrsunternehmen.
> Er ist ein netter Kerl, ich will ihn nicht hängenlassen und in mir keimt die Hoffnung, um die interne Endlos-Dienstberatung drumrum zukommen. Derweil sich alle die Ohren vollsülzen, geh ich mit dem Kollegen shoppen.
> ...




Sehr gut!
Aber auch irgendwie schön zu wissen,dass es noch andere Azubis gibt,die es noch mieser haben..


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Mai 2012)

xashija schrieb:


> Guten Morgen  *Kaffee verteil*




Ich trinke keinen Kaffee.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

xashija schrieb:


> Guten Morgen  *Kaffee verteil*



Ein neuer Admin ^^


----------



## xashija (30. Mai 2012)

@Doofkatze: Nagut... Lieber Tee? Kakao? Ovomaltine? O-Saft? Wasser?

@Kamsi: Neu?


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Mai 2012)

Oh oh oh, Kamsi ... Xashija ist mit Sicherheit nicht neu (hier), nur man sieht sie halt seltener in den Foren rumwuseln als Zammi. Achte nur mal auf das Registriert-Datum.

Ovomaltine ... noch nie gehört. Ansonsten steht neben mir derzeit ne kleine Flasche Cola und Mineralwasser. Kakao gibts nur am Wochenende, dafür fast frisch außem Euter (Frischmilch) und jeweils in der Mikro erwärmt. Und nein, es kommt kein Kakao aus dem Euter, sondern Milch, bevor jemand dumm fragt^^ 

Obwohl ... wäre doch eigentlich ne nette Geschäftsidee, gleich mal notieren ...<br>


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Mai 2012)

xashija schrieb:


> @Doofkatze: Nagut... Lieber Tee? Kakao? Ovomaltine? O-Saft? Wasser?
> 
> @Kamsi: Neu?




A wild singing Hamster appears!


Guten Tag.


----------



## xashija (30. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze: Ovomaltine is so ein Malz-Schokoladen-Milch-Frühstücks-Drink-Pulver, das eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht schmeckt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hätte gern ne Kaffee-gebende Kuh. Meinst du, das kannst du einrichten neben deinem zukünftigen Kakao-Kuh-Monopol? :>


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Oh oh oh, Kamsi ... Xashija ist mit Sicherheit nicht neu (hier), nur man sieht sie halt seltener in den Foren rumwuseln als Zammi. Achte nur mal auf das Registriert-Datum.
> 
> Ovomaltine ... noch nie gehört. Ansonsten steht neben mir derzeit ne kleine Flasche Cola und Mineralwasser. Kakao gibts nur am Wochenende, dafür fast frisch außem Euter (Frischmilch) und jeweils in der Mikro erwärmt. Und nein, es kommt kein Kakao aus dem Euter, sondern Milch, bevor jemand dumm fragt^^
> 
> Obwohl ... wäre doch eigentlich ne nette Geschäftsidee, gleich mal notieren ...<br>



für mich sah sie jetzt nur neu aus weil bis jetzt ich nur zam gesehen habe ^^

ich bin erstmal traumatisiert weil ich google kakao+euter eingab ^^

gabs nicht bei simpsons mal ne folge wo der professor frinks eine maschine erfand wodurch aus den euter der kuh kakao kam und aus dem anderen euter erdbeermilch ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Mai 2012)

Malz ... Ist wahrscheinlich auch vom Planeten Iiih-Gitt!

Nein, Kaffeegebende Kühe geht nicht. Da geht es um den Produktionsprozess. Das Pulver in den Euter zu bringen, ist ja schon schwer genug, jedoch wird Kaffee ja gebrüht. Und spätestens da werden sich die Kühe wohl beschweren, wenn Dampf an irgendwelchen Körperöffnungen Verbrennungen auslöst. Zumal das ja auch nicht wirklich ansehnlich ist, wenn rund 200 Milchkühe gleichzeitig Qualmschwaden hinterlassen.

Warum muss ich gerade an Mists of Pandaria denken? Oo


----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2012)

xashija schrieb:


> Guten Morgen  *Kaffee verteil*



*Tasse entgegen nehm*

Danke und guten morgen


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Malz ... Ist wahrscheinlich auch vom Planeten Iiih-Gitt!
> 
> Nein, Kaffeegebende Kühe geht nicht. Da geht es um den Produktionsprozess. Das Pulver in den Euter zu bringen, ist ja schon schwer genug, jedoch wird Kaffee ja gebrüht. Und spätestens da werden sich die Kühe wohl beschweren, wenn Dampf an irgendwelchen Körperöffnungen Verbrennungen auslöst. Zumal das ja auch nicht wirklich ansehnlich ist, wenn rund 200 Milchkühe gleichzeitig Qualmschwaden hinterlassen.
> 
> Warum muss ich gerade an Mists of Pandaria denken? Oo



es gibt aber doch doch von mcdonalds diesen xpresso der kalt ist der muss ja nicht gekocht werden ^^

vieleicht funktioniert das so wie bei der kaffekatze wenn du den kühen kaffebohnen gibts das deren milch kaffe aroma hat ^^

und pulver in euter ist zu kompliziert und bestimmt schmerzhaft dir würde es auch nicht gefallen wenn dir jemand ne spritze in die eier jagt ^^

wenn eher wie bei den hühner einer frage des futters - man müsste ein futter so anpassen das in der kuh drinne die milch produktion ändert


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Mai 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> es gibt aber doch doch von mcdonalds diesen xpresso der kalt ist der muss ja nicht gekocht werden ^^
> 
> vieleicht funktioniert das so wie bei der kaffekatze wenn du den kühen kaffebohnen gibts das deren milch kaffe aroma hat ^^
> 
> ...




Ich fürchte, das es schwer sein könnte, Kakaopulver im Euter zu synthetisieren. Der soll sich ja genau da vermischen :-) Nur durch Anfütterung ... Die Forschungs- und Entwicklungskosten dazu ... Kuhversuche sind teurer als Versuche mit Hühnern. Und man arbeitet nunmal einige Jährchen mit Kühen, während Hühner ja meistens im zweiten Jahr zum Schlachter gehen.

Es gibt übrigens noch weitere sinnvolle Geschäftsideen. Zum Beispiel der Vertrieb von fremden Visitenkarten. Die Unterbringung von Visitenkarten von Bestattern im Altenheim oder im Krankenhaus.

Das wäre doch mal effektive Werbung. Immer dann, wenn Angehörige fragen, ob man zufällig jemanden kennen würde, der ... ^.^


Oder mein persönlicher Favorit ist ja Rechtsanwalts-Visitenkarten. Im Standesamt, in der Schönheitsklinik, in der Autowerkstatt. Man kann immer einen Rechtsanwalt benötigen.
Oder sich als Steuerberater vors Finanzamt stellen und den Leuten, die gerade rauskommen und bedrüppelt schauen auf die Schulter klopfen. 

Ich sollte Marketingberater werden^^


----------



## xashija (30. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Oder sich als Steuerberater vors Finanzamt stellen und den Leuten, die gerade rauskommen und bedrüppelt schauen auf die Schulter klopfen.



Mein Favorit


----------



## Magogan (30. Mai 2012)

WTF! https://www.mein-kika.de/gruppen/kummerkasten/forum/koerper-seele/wie-macht-ihr-selbstbefriedigung

_Ich zahle Rundfunkgebühren, damit meinen Kindern erklärt wird, wie man Selbstbefriedigung macht.

Schon *GEZ*ahlt?_


----------



## Kamsi (30. Mai 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUZ2XWaGI74

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VySFXtHFQfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



fällt mir da nur ein ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Mai 2012)

*Minibar, Kaffeemaschine (Vollautomat für 5000 Euro) und Eisschrank in den Thread stell*


----------



## Noxiel (31. Mai 2012)

Super, 5000 Euro für einen Vollautomat und dann fehlt der intravenöse Zugang. Die haben dich über's Ohr gehauen Doofkatze.


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Mai 2012)

Da miete ich das Ding extra für einen Tag für dieses Thema und dann beschwerst du dich! Pah, nehm ich das Ding halt wieder mit! *unterm Arm klemm und aus dem Raum geh*


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Mai 2012)

Morschen! Wenn ich mir schon nen intravenösen Zugang legen lasse, dann will ich da auch "vernünftiges Zeug" durchbekommen... 

Bin eh mit meinen zwei Tassen Kaffee tägl. durch.

*sich die Kekse schnappt, die Doofkatte vergessen hat*

So, dann mal mit der Arbeitswoche anfangen...


----------



## xashija (31. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Pah, nehm ich das Ding halt wieder mit! *unterm Arm klemm und aus dem Raum geh*



Naaaaaaaiiiiiiin! Haaaaaalt!!!!! *mit der Kaffeetasse hinterher renn*


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Mai 2012)

*kommt wieder in den Raum*

Hat jemand die Packung Prinzenrolle geseh ... Ellesmere! Halt, NICHT WEGLAUFEN!


----------



## xashija (31. Mai 2012)

Puh! Schnell Kaffee zapfen bevor er wieder wech is


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2012)

xashija schrieb:


> Puh! Schnell Kaffee zapfen bevor er wieder wech is



Ist der andere schon alle?


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Mai 2012)

Pahh! Die Prinzenrolle! Kinderkekse  

Die hier waren es:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*muhahahaha*


----------



## xashija (31. Mai 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist der andere schon alle?





Mmh guck mal da! Kekse! *schnapp


----------



## Noxiel (31. Mai 2012)

Oh Ellesmere hat ihren Geldscheißer im Keller entdeckt. 
Die Ja! Kekse sind einmal. Ich bin so frei. *chomp*


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Mai 2012)

Tut mir leid, aus der Ferne kann ich die Packung nicht so unterscheiden. Joa ... die Packung wollt ich nachher eh wegwerfen. Haltbarkeitsdatum 1889 soweit ich es erkennen kann.



Aber wo ist die verdammte Prinzenrolle? *guckt in die Minibar*


----------



## Noxiel (31. Mai 2012)

Isch weisch nischt wovon du schprischst... *krümmel spuck*


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Mai 2012)

HHRRRNG *das Augenlid zuckt mehrfach leicht*

Ich muss hier sofort raus!

*entnerft rausgeh*


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2012)

Ist hier heute Rollenspiel Tag oder warum lese ich soviele Sternchen?


Morgen ihr Luschen!


----------



## xashija (31. Mai 2012)

Aber... aber.... aber.... die Kaffeemaschine lässt du doch da, oder? *Guckt wie ein trauriges Kätzchen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Mai 2012)

Ooooch hörrr...*Taschentuch reich + feuchte Augen bekomm*

Wenn jemand soooo traurig guckt, dann brüh ich den Kaffee auch per Hand auf! Wie bei meiner Oma - Anno dominie...
*seufz*
 Morgen bring ich glaub ich selbstgebackene Kekse mit. Ich werd gerade so rührselig *hach*


----------



## Noxiel (31. Mai 2012)

Dann hol' ich wie mein Großvater (Kindheitserinnerungen sind was großartiges) aus dem Keller eigenhändig die Kohlen mit der Zinnkanne und feuere den Ofen für die Kekse an.

Jemand eine Prinzenrolle, solange Doofkatze nicht hier ist? *rumreich*


----------



## xashija (31. Mai 2012)

Ich bin auf Diät  - hast du vielleicht nen Salatblatt zum rumknabbern?


----------



## Magogan (31. Mai 2012)

60 Jahr, graues Haar, so steht er vor mir *sing*

Mein Vater wird heute 60 Oo ... In 7 Jahren oder so darf er dann in Rente gehen :O

Und ich kann ned vorbeikommen, weil ich 350 km weit entfernt wohne ... Naja, eigentlich schon, aber das ist alles so teuer ...


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Mai 2012)

Ich könnt ja ein Paar Schnittchen vom Subway besorgen?! Da ist auch viel Salat dabei ....  Na toll, jetzt hab ich Hunger


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

du meinst sandwiches oder ?

weil schnittchen haben die ja nicht  und morgen


----------



## xashija (31. Mai 2012)

Mmmh.... Subway-Sandwiches... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

xashija schrieb:


> Mmmh.... Subway-Sandwiches...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hast dein Salatblatt


----------



## xashija (31. Mai 2012)

Yay vielen Dank! *mümmel*

Allerdings hab ich jetzt richtig Lust auf ein Chicken Teriyaki.... Verdammt!

Schnell Themawechsel: 

Gratulieren wir doch Magogans Vater zum 60. *g Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

du könntest ein huhn in der buffed redaktion freilassen - dem huhn 2 minuten vorsprung geben und dann es fangen - bis du es gefangen hast ohne fremde hilfe haste genug kalorien verbraucht (inklusive reinigung des buffeds büros von der hühnerscheisse & federn) für ein 15 cm chicken teriyaki


----------



## ZAM (31. Mai 2012)

Mh .. Subways


----------



## ego1899 (31. Mai 2012)

Ich denke dieses Huhn würde von ZAM dann aber auch umgehend verspeist werden. Is nur die Frage wieviel Kalorien so ein Hünchen "Natur Art" hat


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Mai 2012)

Klar haben die "Schnittchen"^^ Ich mein diese Hälfte vom halben Sub




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das wäre doch auch was für Magogans Vater: Happy Birthday!
Wobei so ein 60. bestimmt anders gefeiert wird:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich denke dieses Huhn würde von ZAM dann aber auch umgehend verspeist werden. Is nur die Frage wieviel Kalorien so ein Hünchen "Natur Art" hat



roh und ungerupft ?


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Mai 2012)

Wiener Schnitzel Natur? Kuh mit Zwieback auffm Kopf?


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

zwieback besteht aus semmelbrösel ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2012)

ich mag züge...


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Mai 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Klar haben die "Schnittchen"^^ Ich mein diese Hälfte vom halben Sub
> [...]


Also.... Ein Viertel? :>

Ansonsten: Tach zusammen. Mwahaha, war die Tage zwar immer wieder länger draußen, aber eher in schattigen Plätzchen und mit 30er Sonnencreme, trotzdem Farbe bekommen


----------



## Noxiel (31. Mai 2012)

Was ihr bloß an Subways findet?! Zu teuer für zu wenig Völlegefühl und wirklich kalorienärmer als ein Cheesie vom McDonalds ist er auch nicht.

Elendes Trendfutter. Pfui, pfui!


----------



## Konov (31. Mai 2012)

Die Subway dinger haben zuviel undefinierbares Grünzeug drauf.

Es muss FLEISCH DRAUF und Brot. Fertig. ^^
Achja und ohne Soßen, die haben zuviel Fett und Keime wenn man pech hat


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/extra_3/videos/extra4093.html



> Wie würden eigentlich unsere Nachrichtensendungen aussehen, wenn die Salafisten das Sagen hätten, im Gottesstaat Deutschland?



Endlich mal was gutes wofür man gez zahlt ^^

Eine herliche politisch nicht korrekte satire ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Mai 2012)

Ich war gerade echt bei Salatisten ... Oo


----------



## aufgeraucht (31. Mai 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich war gerade echt bei Salatisten ... Oo


Ganz ungefährlich sind die auch nicht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xashija (31. Mai 2012)

*totlach* Danke, das hätte mich jetzt tatsächlich fast vom Stuhl geschmissen ^^


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

arbeitsunfall ^^ 

gleich zur krankenschwester gehen


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Mai 2012)

Übernimmt die Berufsgenossenschaft.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Mai 2012)

wenn sie festangestellt ist ist - die meisten sind doch nur noch freiberuflich


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Mai 2012)

So, gleich wird mal wieder MGS3: Snake Eater gezockt, der HD-Collection sei dank. Hab zwar noch meine PS2, finde aber einfach nicht mehr das Spiel, und hey, MGS2 und Peace Walker sind auch dabei


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2012)

Gnaaaaaaaaah wieso regnet das so dolle -.-*


----------



## Ellesmere (31. Mai 2012)

Damit die Pollen am Boden bleiben ^^ Nun erst mal ein wenig TV schauen ... ( Ist das jetzt ein "Dumdiedum - Smiley?, der fehlt noch...^^ mehr sowas flötendes....xD)


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Juni 2012)

*kommt in den Raum rein und zieht sein Schnuffeltuch hinter sich her*


----------



## xashija (1. Juni 2012)

Morgääääähn Katze, morgääähn Schnuffeltuch...


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2012)

Morgen


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2012)




----------



## DarthMarkus1st (1. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen ihr Schnuffies 

endlich mal wieder durchgeschlafen, und dann so ein besch... ähm nicht-schönes Wetter


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Juni 2012)

*setzt sich vor den Mini-Flügel und fängt an zu klimpern*


----------



## xashija (1. Juni 2012)

Klimperst du jetzt "I'm singing in the rain"?


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Juni 2012)

xashija schrieb:


> Klimperst du jetzt "I'm singing in the rain"?



Also eigentlich war das der Pachelbel Canon in C.

*steht wieder auf und geht Richtung Ausgang*


----------



## xashija (1. Juni 2012)

Der Pachelbel Canon in C is aber nicht unbedingt zum wachwerden geeignet *streck gäähn*


----------



## Manoroth (1. Juni 2012)

morgen^^


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Juni 2012)

Moin, Moin! Ein herrliches Wochende steht vor der Tür! (Nun ja, alle Wochenden sind herrlich, wenn sie vor der Tür stehen ... )
jetzt gleich noch ein paar Dinge im Büro erledigen und in nicht einmal mehr 3 Stunden wird die Bürotür von aussen geschlossen *grinst über beide Backen und packt ein Paket selbstgebackener Kekse auf den Tisch*


----------



## xashija (1. Juni 2012)

In 3 Stunden schon? Will auch!

Des wochenend würde mit ein bisschen mehr Sonne noch herrlicher vor der Tür stehn :<

Oh, darf ich mir ein Kekschen schnappen?


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

xashija schrieb:


> Der Pachelbel Canon in C is aber nicht unbedingt zum wachwerden geeignet *streck gäähn*



zum wachwerden helfen die alten alben von apocalyptica ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jWoNKQHqoVs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



jedenfalls haben die mir damals geholfen ^^


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hab  Hunger


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

hier guten appetit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2012)

Nu gloar n broiler ... *g*


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2012)

Wow heute ist echt ein mieser scheißtag... bisher jedenfalls alles so richtig ordentlich kacke. 

Hoffentlich wirds Wochenende etwas besser.
Wetter ist mies, Nebenjob kommt nicht in die Gänge, gewisse Personen rufen nicht zurück, familiäre Differenzen an ihrem Höhepunkt und so ziemlich jeder geht mir mal wieder ordentlich auf die Nüsse....

LECK MICH FETT


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wow heute ist echt ein mieser scheißtag... bisher jedenfalls alles so richtig ordentlich kacke.


*unterschreib*

Wenigstens ist das Wochenende nah...


----------



## H2OTest (1. Juni 2012)

badum.... ich lw mich inner schule


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> badum.... ich lw mich inner schule



Da hat für "langweile" wohl die Zeit zum tippen nicht mehr gereicht als der Lehrer reinkam?


----------



## orkman (1. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wow heute ist echt ein mieser scheißtag... bisher jedenfalls alles so richtig ordentlich kacke.
> 
> Hoffentlich wirds Wochenende etwas besser.
> Wetter ist mies, Nebenjob kommt nicht in die Gänge, gewisse Personen rufen nicht zurück, familiäre Differenzen an ihrem Höhepunkt und so ziemlich jeder geht mir mal wieder ordentlich auf die Nüsse....
> ...




sry aber nachdem ich das gelesen hab musst ich herzhaft lachen ... du drueckst dich so poetisch aus xD mein tag is auch beschissen ... ich im gegensatz WEISS schon dass mein wochenende auch derbst scheisse wird ...


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

@ork,konov,pot

Das lied hilft mir immer 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yz11sy0SCM0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> sry aber nachdem ich das gelesen hab musst ich herzhaft lachen ... du drueckst dich so poetisch aus xD mein tag is auch beschissen ... ich im gegensatz WEISS schon dass mein wochenende auch derbst scheisse wird ...



Danke, meine Ausdrucksweise ist manchmal poetisch... man sagt mir nach ich habe ein Händchen für sowas...

Auf jedenfall toi toi toi für dein WE schonmal 

@Kamsi
Naja ist ganz nett das Lied aber "helfen"?
Meine Laune hat sich schon wieder etwas gebessert.... von solchen Tagen darf man sich halt einfach net so runterziehen lassen.


----------



## orkman (1. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Danke, meine Ausdrucksweise ist manchmal poetisch... man sagt mir nach ich habe ein Händchen für sowas...
> 
> Auf jedenfall toi toi toi für dein WE schonmal




dank dir  ich frag mich gerade ob wir hier ueberhaupt schreiben duerfen konov ...der thread heisst ja: der GUTEN morgen thread


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> dank dir  ich frag mich gerade ob wir hier ueberhaupt schreiben duerfen konov ...der thread heisst ja: der GUTEN morgen thread



Das ist MEIN Thread, da ich der Ersteller bin, also ich darf hier schreiben und dir erlaub ichs hiermit


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Juni 2012)

Und was ist mit mir?


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> der GUTEN morgen thread







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_jW2zthpWf8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so jetzt passt das ^^



Doofkatze schrieb:


> Und was ist mit mir?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten appetit


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2012)

Ok ihr bekommt hiermit pauschal alle offiziell die Erlaubnis hier in meinem Fred zu posten!


----------



## orkman (1. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 mensch jetzt hab ich hunger  wie katzen wohl so schmecken ? alf laesst gruessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wie ich sehe gibs die dosen sogar mit verschiedenen katzenrassen drinne ... miam


----------



## xashija (1. Juni 2012)

Nich die Doofkatze auffuttern, der hat die Macht über die Kaffeemaschine hier im Thread!


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

Hier einen für dich und einen für Zam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (1. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Da hat für "langweile" wohl die Zeit zum tippen nicht mehr gereicht als der Lehrer reinkam?



nö, abr inner schule tippe ich nur it einem finger und da dauert das immer bisschen  hab das im unterricht gepostet.. jetzt sitzt ich im reha zentrum und warte aug kg und mld


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Hier einen für dich und einen für Zam
> 
> 
> 
> ...



\o/


----------



## H2OTest (1. Juni 2012)

ich hätte den mods und admins ja gleich ne caffe maschine geschenkt ...


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Juni 2012)

xashija schrieb:


> Nich die Doofkatze auffuttern, der hat die Macht über die Kaffeemaschine hier im Thread!




*Kaffeemaschine ganz fest umklammer und verdächtig von links nach rechts blick*

Welches Teil ist jetzt eigentlich für Xashija und welches für ZAM?


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Juni 2012)

*schreibt auf einen Zettel*

"Wer auch immer diese Kaffeemaschine hält, der solle, sofern er würdig ist, die Macht von derselben besitzen."

*geht pfeiffend aus dem Raum*


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich hätte den mods und admins ja gleich ne caffe maschine geschenkt ...



Keine falsche Bescheidenheit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich hätte den mods und admins ja gleich ne caffe maschine geschenkt ...



Gebe einem Mann/Frau einen Kaffee und er ist abhängig von dir
Lerne einem Mann/Frau wie man sich einen Kaffee macht und er ist unabhängig von dir und du deinen Job los


----------



## H2OTest (1. Juni 2012)

die mods sollen aber abhängig von mir sein


----------



## xashija (1. Juni 2012)

Kamsi! Das war ein Café Frappé Mocha links auf dem Bild oder?


----------



## Potpotom (1. Juni 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/zwei-jahre-bewaehrungsstrafe-frau-zieht-nackten-po-ueber-teures-gemaelde-a-836496.html



> Das Gemälde ist 30 Millionen Dollar wert - und wäre im vergangenen Jahr fast zerstört worden. Deswegen ist nun eine Frau in den USA zu einer zweijährigen Bewährungsstrafe verurteilt worden. Sie hatte das *Bild* *geschlagen, daran gekratzt und schließlich ihren nackten Po über das Gemälde gezogen*. Die unsanfte Behandlung verursachte an dem Bild einen Schaden von etwa 10.000 Dollar. Nachdem die 37-Jährige das Gemälde berührt hatte, *urinierte die Frau auch noch auf den Museumsboden*.



Ooookaaay... 

Kein Diskussionspotenzial oder dergleichen aber dafür reichts vllt. für einen Kopfschüttler oder Schmunzler.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

keine ahnung ^^ habe kaffee bei google eingeben und nahm das bild das hübsch aussah ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2012)

Grüße


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2012)

sahnebudda


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juni 2012)

@Pot, sie hätte wenigstens eine Botschaft auf den Boden urinieren oer in das Bild kratzen können. Sowas wie '30 Mio = 3 Jahre Kindernothilfe oder eine bepi**te Leinwand'. Aber so völlig für nichts?! In jedem Falle möchte ich da nicht Augenzeuge sein.


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Juni 2012)

Das Video würd sich auf jedenfall gut verkaufen ^^ Vermutlich hat sie sich bepisst vor lachen ...


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juni 2012)

Alles Gute euch allen zum Kindertag. Irgendwessens Kinder sind wir ja alle.

*Konfettistreu*


----------



## win3ermute (1. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Irgendwessens Kinder sind wir ja alle.



Ich ni-icht!


----------



## H2OTest (1. Juni 2012)

Picassos mit Eddings taggen - leider geil


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich ni-icht!



Huch! Was soll mir das sagen? *grübel*


----------



## win3ermute (1. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Huch! Was soll mir das sagen? *grübel*



Ungebildetes Pack!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLWsV1hewYA[/youtube]


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Was soll mir das sagen?


Künstliche Intelligenz.


WRUSCHHWUHAAWAMM <--- alter Taekwondo-Move. Doofkatze die Kaffeemaschine entrissen und kleinen Wachmacher gebraut.


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juni 2012)

individuen sind in brian am kreuz gelandet ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (1. Juni 2012)

Hallo ?! Von ich ni-icht soll ich auf das Leben des Brian kommen?! Hättest Du "steinigt ihn" und "sind hier Frauen?" gesagt, wäre ich schnellstmöglich darauf gekommen! Aber so....

Kaffee kommt jetzt nicht mehr in Frage ....aber noch ein Bier und ich leg mich trotz Helligkeit hin


----------



## win3ermute (1. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Hallo ?! Von ich ni-icht soll ich auf das Leben des Brian kommen?! Hättest Du "steinigt ihn" und "sind hier Frauen?" gesagt, wäre ich schnellstmöglich darauf gekommen! Aber so....



Das ist eigentlich mein Lieblingsgag aus Brian - zusammen mit den bekloppten Aliens. Gut, die Steinigung war ganz witzig - aber das "Ich nicht!" ist so dermaßen absurd, da hab ich mich wirklich wechgeschmissen .


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juni 2012)

"..und zählet bis drei. Weder sollst du bis vier zählen, noch sollst du zählen bis zwei, es sei denn du schreitest fort, um zu zählen bis zu drei. Die Fünf scheidet völlig aus!"

Ach, das war ja 'Ritter der Kokosnuss'. Dennoch, einer meiner Lieblingstexte.


----------



## orkman (1. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Hallo ?! Von ich ni-icht soll ich auf das Leben des Brian kommen?! Hättest Du "steinigt ihn" und "sind hier Frauen?" gesagt, wäre ich schnellstmöglich darauf gekommen! Aber so....
> 
> Kaffee kommt jetzt nicht mehr in Frage ....aber noch ein Bier und ich leg mich trotz Helligkeit hin




hmm ni-icht erinnert mich eher an die ritter kokosnuss ... da gabs doch die ritter des "Ni" ... oder heissen die nur in der franzoesischen fassung so ?


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NGTUihr-bQ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schade, dass ich das vor anderthalb Monaten nich gefunden hab, da war ne neue Ärztin auf unserm NEF, das hätten wir ihr direkt vorgespielt


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2012)

Das Diablo3-Forum! 

Keine 60 Euro bezahlt zu haben und dennoch jede Menge Unterhaltung überhaupt! 

Was Blizzard da abliefert und vor allen die Poster: unglaublich


----------



## Konov (2. Juni 2012)

Morgen!

Was für ne scheiß Nacht hinter mir


----------



## orkman (2. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Was für ne scheiß Nacht hinter mir




 hmmm ich wuerd in so nem fall nicht zurueck schauen sondern nach vorn ... die naechste scheisse kommt bestimmt  und guten morgen liebe buffies ... wieso scheisse nacht ? wurdest von insekten bei lebendigem leibe verspeist so wie ich ? mein blut scheint besonders gut zu sein , liegt wahrscheinlich am jahrganng


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2012)

Meine Nacht war auch beschissen, erst so nen Mist geträumt und dann ruft auch noch meine Freundin um halb 5 an... 

Naja, Moinsen


----------



## Dragonfire64 (2. Juni 2012)

Morgäääähn zusammen *allen mal Kaffee hinstell und sich Kippchen anmach*^^


----------



## Kamsi (2. Juni 2012)

morgen - gerade erstmal geduscht und bettzeug gewechselt die ganze nacht schlecht geschlafen und alpträume gehabt - ich klicke nie wieder auf buffed auf fremde signaturen


----------



## Dragonfire64 (2. Juni 2012)

Oh ja, das mit der scheiß Nacht kenn ich auch, weil ich in 3 Monatsintervallen öfter mal ziemlich arge Schlafprobleme hatte, aber ich glaub ich habs nun wieder im Griff, ist oft auch wenn einen was stört, etwas unerledigt ist oder wenn man einfach zu viel um die Ohren hat und nicht zur Ruhe kommt :/ Das schlimme ist nur das sich der ganze Tagesrhytmus extrem verschiebt, da macht man sich dann morgens ne Pizza und geht dann Mittags ins Bett um dann früh Morgens gegen 1 aufzustehen, ist nicht schön sowas^^

LG

Drago


----------



## orkman (2. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Meine Nacht war auch beschissen, erst so nen Mist geträumt und dann ruft auch noch meine Freundin um halb 5 an...
> 
> Naja, Moinsen




 hahaha halb 5 am wochenende ... super ... wie sehr liebste deine freundin ?^^


----------



## Dragonfire64 (2. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> morgen - gerade erstmal geduscht und bettzeug gewechselt die ganze nacht schlecht geschlafen und alpträume gehabt - ich klicke nie wieder auf buffed auf fremde signaturen



Huch? So schreckliche Signatur erwischt? O.O


Die muss ja unendlich übel gewesen sein, wenn du davon nicht mehr schlafen konntest^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hahaha halb 5 am wochenende ... super ... wie sehr liebste deine freundin ?^^



Über alles, nur wenn sie ein wenig was getrunken hat...noch mehr  

... sie dachte, ich wäre noch unterwegs, und ob ich nicht noch vorbei schauen möchte, tja. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich mit ihr schon den ganzen Abend darüber gesprochen habe, dass ich wg. nem Trauerfall in der Familie Babysitten muss und deswegen net zu ihr komme...


----------



## Dragonfire64 (2. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Über alles, nur wenn sie ein wenig was getrunken hat...noch mehr
> 
> ... sie dachte, ich wäre noch unterwegs, und ob ich nicht noch vorbei schauen möchte, tja. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich mit ihr schon den ganzen Abend darüber gesprochen habe, dass ich wg. nem Trauerfall in der Familie Babysitten muss und deswegen net zu ihr komme...


Wär aber doch auch zu einfach gewesen sonst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2012)

Das stimmt, ich nehme es ihr auch net übel. 

Bin mal wech ein paar Dinge erledigen, man sieht sich


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2012)

So Guten Morgen ,Nacht durchgefeiert like a boss. Düsseldorf,Dortmund,Essen. Grad von Essen nach Hause gefahren und jetzt erstmal schlafen gehen.


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So Guten Morgen ,Nacht durchgefeiert like a boss. Düsseldorf,Dortmund,Essen.



Ohne Duisburg ist das nix mit "like a boss". Dann ist das nur "ziemlich erbärmlich".

Edit: Kein "Pulp", keine gute Nacht! So einfach ist das!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2012)

Sorry aber ich find Duisburg einfach nur asozial


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Sorry aber ich find Duisburg einfach nur asozial



Wir schiessen nur noch selten auf "Einreisende". Nur dann, wenn die Torfköppe das absolut verdient haben! Visum bereithalten - wir lassen halt nicht jeden rein!


----------



## H2OTest (2. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lcec4loroH0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> (Bielefeld)



Na, soooo schlimm ist Duisburg noch lange nicht. Bielefeld ist übrigens so scheisse, daß die Jugend nach Sachsen-Anhalt wegzieht...


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2012)

Nene da bleib ich lieber in Hagen :3 
Essen,Bochum,Wuppertal,Dortmund,Düsseldorf,Hamm,Recklinghausen,Köln,Marl [...] reicht zum feiern


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2012)

Jo - wie gesagt: Wir lassen hier eh nicht jeden rein (und solange das Pulp von Vollidioten aus den angrenzenden Königsreichen bewahrt wird, ist alles gut)! Wobei ich aus den obigen Städten tatsächlich nur Köln herausheben würde - der Rest ist... naja... immerhin hatte Hagen mal ein Daddy, wenn auch länger her...

Solange es nicht Bielefeld ist...

Essen wenigstens Roxy? Da müßte ich auch mal wieder hin alleine für die Lava-Lampen... kenne nur die sog. "Indy-Schuppen" und brauch' da meistens nix bezahlen (außer den Drecksdingern, die meine Ex leitet)


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2012)

Essen waren wir gestern in der Zeche. War irgendnen Konzert, Dortmund waren wir im Prisma & Düsseldorf irgendso ne Disco kp 

Alter Hagen hattn Funpark das reicht schon


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Essen waren wir gestern in der Zeche.



Jo, das geht teilweise halbwegs . Wenn auch nicht unbedingt am Wochenende,



> Dortmund waren wir im Prisma



Bwäh!



> Düsseldorf



Nicht mal zum sterben!



> Alter Hagen hattn Funpark das reicht schon



Die hatten mal die "Fantastischen 4" aka "Extrabreit" (mit dem Song "Komm nach Hagen" - selbstverständlich nach Kloppern wie "Polizei" und "Der Führer baut den Klonen eine Stadt"). Ansonsten kann man sich da meiner Erinnerung nach (durchgefahren) allerhöchstens mal kurz übergeben .


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2012)

OLLI GEH SCHLAFEN


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2012)

ich warte noch auf meine pizza


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2012)

Hättest ja wenigstens ma fragen können, ob ich auch eine will <.<


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2012)

Leck mir den Rücken 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pic related


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2012)

So sieht datt aus, wenn man aus Düsseldorf kommt...


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2012)

War Haltern am See 
Außerdem komm ich aus Hagen ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> So sieht datt aus, wenn man aus Düsseldorf kommt...



Die Location macht mir Angst... schaut aus wie so ne alte Toilette...


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2012)

Vor der Kellertür von nem Kumpel


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Außerdem komm ich aus Hagen ._.



Jo - hast aber einen Umweg über Düsseldorf genommen. Also doppelt schlimm.

Die einzige Band aus Hagen, die auch nur halbwegs irgendjemand kennt (ca. 25 Jahre her): "Extrabreit - Komm nach Hagen"

"Und Montag spielt Dein Nachbar Dir seine neue Maxi-Single vor!"


----------



## Kamsi (2. Juni 2012)

wtf was hat dich den so zugerichtet ?


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2012)

Nena kommt auch aus Hagen


----------



## Konov (2. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hmmm ich wuerd in so nem fall nicht zurueck schauen sondern nach vorn ... die naechste scheisse kommt bestimmt



Wie recht du hast...


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wtf was hat dich den so zugerichtet ?



Sonnenbrand


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nena kommt auch aus Hagen



Bwärgh! Geisselt ihr euch wenigstens jeden Tag?

Wir hatten mal einen Sampler namens "Sounds like Duisburg". Da war gutes Zeug drauf - und natürlich meine Bands wie dasund das. Singen wird überbewertet .


----------



## orkman (2. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wtf was hat dich den so zugerichtet ?




ganz klar der sonnenbrand ... haut faellt leicht ab , uebern ganzen ruecken verteilt ... in letzter zeit war viel sonne ... eins und eins zusammen zaehlen = sonnenbrand ... ok die kratzer an beiden seiten koennten irritieren ... da wird der herr sich aber bloss vorher gekratzt haben (beim t-shirt ueber kopf stuelpen vllt  ) mein letzter sonnenbrand is so derb lange her ... bestimmt so 5-6 jahre, wenn nicht sogar mehr ... ich krieg bestimmt nie hautkrebs xD


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEt17zGuOVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


die jungs kommen aus hagen ! &#9829;


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> die jungs kommen aus hagen ! &#9829;



Langweiliges Lied, aber die richtige Attitüde. 

Wenn die jemals diese Qualität erreichen sollten, dann weist mich bitte darauf hin (nein, leider keine Duisburger):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-7M9o0anMwk[/youtube]

Nix - aber auch gar nix - geht im HC über diesen Song!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2012)

HC ist eine großartige Musikrichtung. 
Your Demise & H2O


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2012)

Was ist mit Verse? NEVER FORGET - ALWAYS RAGE:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDmzmtwdbxU[/youtube]

Beste Musik zum aufwachen ^^

Und natürlich der größte Hit von "Comeback Kid" (beste Band seit Verse):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JkGxgOQMOo[/youtube]

Hell, für den letzten Song würden andere Bands ihre Seele verkaufen! Und wenigstens sind dann alle wach!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OK_qeiwCRGc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Sonnenbrand



muahaha

ich habe erstmal den post nach mir gelesen dachte erst das wär die antwort auf meine frage ^^

das das kratzer der liebe wären ^^ 

erst danach meinen qoute samt sonnenbrand gelesen ^^


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> (your demise)



Verdammte Kacke... die kommen aus Hagen?

Vorgemerkt, runtergeladen, gekauft. Rocken die verdammte Hölle...

Edit: Bwäh, ab 2:19 fliege ich sowas von ab! Was ein geiler Song...


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juni 2012)

Nein kommen nicht aus Hagen sind aber der hammer!


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein kommen nicht aus Hagen sind aber der hammer!



Gut! Kann ich wenigstens immer noch über Hagen lästern, weil da nix wertvolles herkommt .

Danke für den Song! Meine Nachbarn wird es ärgern, aber das Ding RÖHRT gerade durch die Wohnung! Großartig!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2012)

YD aus Hagen... muahaha  Das ist UK-Hardcore (mittlerweile eher Pop-Punk-Hardcore)...

[vimeo] 16093755 [/vimeo]

Stimme hört sich zwar an wie nach 20 Jahren Alk und Rauchen, aber sie haben einfach solch eine Energie..


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Stimme hört sich zwar an wie nach 20 Jahren Alk und Rauchen, aber sie haben einfach solch eine Energie..



Für HC mit anderer Stimme mußt Du weit zurückgehen. Anfang '90er; ein paar der besten Platten überhaupt; Dinosaur Jr. tat so weh mit dem Gitarrensound:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLIPTOUH51I[/youtube]

Und wenn eine Band was covert, dann sieht das so aus und hört sich so an:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJLOr8S2d2E[/youtube]

Besser geht es nicht!

Edit: Es gibt meines Erachtens nach nur ganze zwei Songs, die mit dem ersten genannten mithalten können. Einer ist Hüsker Düs "Diane" in der Cover-Version von den "Strangemen" (verdammt gute Platte); ein anderer ist "Colliding" von den Shiny Gnomes. 

Diane: 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOdecxUDf4w[/youtube]

Und selbstverständlich die Shiny Gnomes:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBvs1E8OSM8[[/youtube]


----------



## win3ermute (2. Juni 2012)

Die Shiny Gnomes, die im obigen Posting abgewürgt wurden:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBvs1E8OSM8[/youtube]

Und nicht zu vergessen der beste Song aller Zeiten:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TbZTZkasTlI[/youtube]

Please don't let me go,
When I need you most,
now I'm hardly able
to stay in my cradle.
No I won't let go,
I'll be here all the time,
must you act like a baby,
need assurance all the time?
No I'll never let you go.
Please don't laugh at me,
that's some analogy.
I'm being serious,
don't you care about us?
I don't think I can hold on
If we are apart,
I'll fall out of my cradle
and into the dark.
So I won't let you go,
I'll be here all the time,
yes you act like a baby,
need assurance all the time.
So I'll never let it goooooooooooooooooooooo,
no I'll never let you go.

Please don't let me go
when I need you most!!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Juni 2012)

Musik?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIIOW33-Ya4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hör ich in letzter Zeit rauf und runter 
Steht auch schon in dem Bewerte deine Song Thread

Und guten Tag erstmal


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2012)

zt, ihr seid doch alle Musikbanausen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eamoKuDWInI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> zt, ihr seid doch alle Musikbanausen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kontere mit Israelischen Black Metal!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iUwSBrulCeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich kontere mit *Israelischen Black Metal!*
> *Israelischen Black Metal!*
> *Israelischen Black Metal!*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juni 2012)

Hab Tickets fürs Handballspiel heute Abend.

Ich war seit 25 Jahren bei keinem Handballspiel mehr. Und weiß auch nicht so richtig, warum wir heute hingehen. Die Begründung klang irgendwie so: 'Naja, Samstag, schlechte Laune, schei** Tag. Lass uns was machen'

Potsdam muss gewinnen und in einem anderen Spiel muss Rostock verlieren, sonst Abstieg in die dritte Liga. Sehr stimmungshebend finde ich das ja nicht.
Naja, Freibier und Bratwurst heute zum Saisonende werdens wieder rausreißen. Heute eh noch nichts ggessen, aber schon beim zweiten Havana Club.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2012)

Freibier, reicht doch schon  

Handball an sich ist ganz spannend, war das eine oder andere Mal beim HSV Handball, weil ne Ex-Freundin ne VIP-Karte hatte. Die Stimmung ist eigentlich genau so wie im Fussball-Stadion, nur halt kleiner. Wie das in den unteren Ligen ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Juni 2012)

KLingt iwie nicht nach Spass^^
Werde heut abend um acht Besuch bekommen und direkt danach mit (anderen)Freunden aufs Matjesfest gehen...Ich glaub ich hab mich übernommen Soviele verschiedene Sozialkontakte und ich bin total müde...


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie das in den unteren Ligen ist, weiß ich nicht.


Halle fasst 2.500 Zuschauer. Beim Rumgucken auf der Internetseite des Vereins habe ich gesehen, dass mein Kreditkarteninstitut dort nen eigenen Block hat. Also fix normale Ticketpreise und Kreditkarten-Preise nachgeschaut (letzte waren billiger und noch bestellbar. Geh ich halt mit Kreditkarte als Ticket da rein). Jedenfalls zeigte die Recherche, dass die Halle bis auf ca. 40 Plätze ausverkauft ist.
Ich denke, das reicht für gute Stimmung. Wenn nicht, 'log ich mich aus' und geh an die Bratwurstbude.


----------



## Kamsi (2. Juni 2012)

lied von eis und feuer band 9 durch und bis zum nächsten band noch 8 wochen


----------



## orkman (2. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> lied von eis und feuer band 9 durch und bis zum nächsten band noch 8 wochen




 na toll ich bin erst am ende des 2ten ... hab wegen den examen keine zeit mehr zu lesen ;( ... gott sei dank sind die wichtigsten und schwersten examen am dienstag vorbei ... dann geht die party los ... aber wahrscheinlich werd ich dann mal diablo 3 anfangen


----------



## Merianna (2. Juni 2012)

Bin erst mit dem 2ten angefangen weiß gar nicht wie ich die alle schaffen soll 
jetzt gerade kurz vor den Prüfungen und ab August Ausbildung und nebenbei wohl noch Fachhochschulreife oder Abi da bleibt auch nicht viel Zeit zum lesen


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2012)

ahoi


----------



## Sunyo (3. Juni 2012)

Morgen,

welche Internetseiten könnt ihr denn empfehlen, um sich über die Geschehnisse in aller Welt (sprich Nachrichten) zu informieren? Und damit meine ich keine Nachrichten à la "Doppel-D Busenblitzer von Z-Promi Isolde!".


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Juni 2012)

faz.net
bbc.co.uk


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juni 2012)

http://www.geekologie.com/
http://www.neatorama.com/

hat auch teils interessante news die man sonst nicht findet


----------



## Reflox (3. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

om nom nom nom nom nom


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> om nom nom nom nom nom






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hat begonnen


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Juni 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Juni 2012)

*in den Raum komm und an einem dicken Seil zieh*

Ein riesiges Silo (2 Meter Durchmesser, 40 Meter hoch) mit Zapfhahn fährt mühsam in den Raum.

*Schweiß vom Kopf wisch*

"So ... hoffe, die Mühe war es wert. Unsere neue Kaffeemaschine, die Letzte ist mir leider aus der Hand gefallen. Wieviel dareinpasst? Der Hersteller sagte etwas von 3000 Kannen."

*ungläubig hochguck*

"Kaffee ist fertig. Wer will?"


----------



## iKitten (4. Juni 2012)

Ewww...Kaffee, ich setzt da viel lieber auf energy drinks 



Guten Morgen


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Juni 2012)

Uäh...das klingt nach Massenabfertigung...  Ich hab da lieber eine Tasse individuell zubereiteten Kaffee von meinem Lieblingsbarista  
Aber vielen Dank für deine Mühe! *Waschlappen für den vielen Schweiß rüberreich*


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2012)

Kaffee! .. das Wetter könnte besser sein bzw. ein bissl Sonne für die Laune.


----------



## H2OTest (4. Juni 2012)

hab euch alle lieb!!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juni 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hab euch alle lieb!!!!



No Homo ? 

Moinsen


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

Morgän


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

Morgöööön!
Schulfrei


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Hallihallo ihr da!

Was kann ich denn auf nen Knutschfleck schmieren, damit der schneller abheilt bzw. weggeht? Und nein, ich will keine Tips zum Verdecken mit Makeup, sondern den einfach schnell loswerden xD


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Einen wunderschönen guten Mittag!

Schulfrei? Gibt es tatsächlich noch sowas wie Pfingstferien? Und die gehen dann noch länger als eine Woche? Skandalös... Oder hat das eine mit dem anderem nix zu tun? Naja Hitzefrei gab es wohl eher nich... 




Doofkatze schrieb:


> Unsere neue Kaffeemaschine, die Letzte ist mir leider aus der Hand gefallen."



Du solltest auf Kaffeetassen umsteigen und nicht direkt aus der Maschine trinken. Wäre mir morgens auch viel zu mühsam das ganze Ding mit mir rumzutragen... 
Dürfte mit euer neuen auch recht schwierig werden so wie sich das anhört...


----------



## Ogil (4. Juni 2012)

Schulfrei? Arbeitsfrei! Hail the queen! Und nachher erstmal zur Jubilee-Party hier im Ort - mit BBQ und Pimms-Bar...


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Leeeeeute, ich freu mich echt mit euch mit, dass ihr alle frei habt... Aber kann mir bei meinem Problem keiner helfen?


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Juni 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UHDSpfNsUHg

8 Minuten, 28 Sekunden ...
Sad Banana is sad!


----------



## Ogil (4. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Leeeeeute, ich freu mich echt mit euch mit, dass ihr alle frei habt... Aber kann mir bei meinem Problem keiner helfen?


Muss halt verheilen wie ein blauer Fleck auch - durch irgendwelche Salben laesst sich das vielleicht beschleunigen, aber bis heute oder morgen Abend ist der dann trotzdem nicht weg. Steh halt dazu und wenn jemand dumm fragt antwortest du in der schnippigsten Stimmlage "Na? Neidisch?"


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

Jep, sowas wie Bepanthen hilft unter Umständen. Ich würde ja eigentlich sagen, dass du ja fast den idealen Job hast um sowas nachzufragen, aber ich vermute, gerade da kannst/willst du niemand fragen? *g*


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Leeeeeute, ich freu mich echt mit euch mit, dass ihr alle frei habt... Aber kann mir bei meinem Problem keiner helfen?



1) dir ist beim staubsaugen der schlauch von dem rohr rausgerutscht und als dir das rohr auf den fuss viel biste vor schmerzen umgekippt und das saugstück hat sich an deinem hals festgesaugt als du zu boden gefallen bist ?

2) ich habe gedacht das wär nur ein pickel - ich habe wohl zuviel druck angewendet und diverse blutgefässe beschädigt

3) falls katze vorhanden - meine katze hat mich da gebissen

4) nimm den daumen auf den knutschfleck fass mit der hand um den hals und da wo dein mittelfinger landet den punkt markieren und da solang rumdrücken und kneifen bis genauso ausieht
und dann sagen bei der arbeit hat ein patient panik bekommen und mich am hals gepackt als er die kanüle sah.

falls er noch nicht zu alt ist kühlen und die ausbreitung verhindern

ansonsten hautfarbenes camouflage soll da helfen nur darf dich da niemand anfassen und darfst nicht schwitzen


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Genau von den Kollegen kommen ja die blödesten Sprüche, deswegen will ich das Ding ja bis Donnerstag loswerden


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Mittag!
> 
> Schulfrei? Gibt es tatsächlich noch sowas wie Pfingstferien? Und die gehen dann noch länger als eine Woche? Skandalös... Oder hat das eine mit dem anderem nix zu tun? Naja Hitzefrei gab es wohl eher nich...



mündliche abiturprüfung


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> mündliche abiturprüfung



Oh sehr entspannend.... Naja... nicht für alle...


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Genau von den Kollegen kommen ja die blödesten Sprüche, deswegen will ich das Ding ja bis Donnerstag loswerden


Naja, bis auf Salbe wirst du da nicht viel machen können.
Also steh dazu.
Oder lüg, dass sich die Balken biegen.
Als Beispiel: Bei dem Karate-Event hat sich einer, den du versorgen wolltest schlagartig mit dem Kopf nach vorne bewegt und sich an deinem Hals festgesaugt!


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Ach, blödes Ding da am Hals. Echt plöht.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

ein jugendlicher unter drogen hielt sich für einen vampir und wollte dein blut ?


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach, blödes Ding da am Hals. Echt plöht.



Sag du warst im Zoo & da war ne Schlange die du im Kampf auf Leben und Tod getöted hast. Aber sie hat sich am Anfang an deinem Hals festgewürgt.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

sind deine freunde auch alle aus der notaufnahme ? dann würden sie ja unsere ausreden kennen von den patienten die auf schrauben zieher und co gefallen sind ^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

Blutegelangriff !


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

Auf dem Weg nach Hause siehst du, wie ein zu aufdringlicher und offensichtlich angetrunkener Mann eine Dame zu belästigen scheint.
Diese versucht, sich zu wehren, doch schon nähert sich sein Mund ihrem Hals. Todesmutig schreist du "NEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIINNNNNN" , sprintest los, springst 
und fängst mit deinem Hals seinen Kuss ab. Danach überwältigst du ihn mit den Tricks, die du bei Karate gelernt hast. Dafür gabs dann die Medaille.

Kinoreif und sie werden es dir zu 100% abkaufen ...


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

dafür hätte sie im wasser schwimmen müssen ^^

du hast dich mit dem lockenstab verbrannt ?


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Juni 2012)

Eine Lösung des Problems könnte auch ein Schal sein.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

den kannst draussen tragen aber nicht drinne 

schneemaus ist so still geworden ob die sich totlacht über unsere vorschläge ? ^^


----------



## Feuerkatze (4. Juni 2012)

Ich wurde mal von einem Pferd durchs Gebüsch gezogen und ein Ast hat mich am Hals gestreift. Ich hatte danach eine Schürfwunde und alle haben es als Knutschfleck identifiziert. 
Da half also nicht mal die Wahrheit um den Spott zu entgehen. 

Aber bis Donnerstag sollte der ja eh schon fast nicht mehr sichtbar sein. Ansonsten halt ne Salbe die bei blauen Flecken auch hilft (heparin). Oder hoffen, dass die Kälte auch am Donnerstag noch anhält und dich mit Schal oder Rolli ausstatten.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Eine Lösung des Problems könnte auch ein Schal sein.



Na ja, kann ich beim Dienst nicht tragen, ist ja keine Dienstklamotte.

@Kamsi: So ungefähr, ich find die echt erheiternd. Mal schauen, was ich davon heut Abend alles zum besten bringe


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Du könntest dich auch von deinem Partner zärtlich würgen lassen bis der ganze Hals so aussieht, es soll Pärchen geben die sowas sogar gerne machen... 
Das könnte aber natürlich andere unangenehme Fragen aufwerfen... ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Du könntest dich auch von deinem Partner zärtlich würgen lassen bis der ganze Hals so aussieht, es soll Pärchen geben die sowas sogar gerne machen...


Würgemale und Knutschflecke sehen aber anders aus. Da sind die Geschichten besser!


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

woher kennste dich den da so gut aus ?


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Würgemale und Knutschflecke sehen aber anders aus. Da sind die Geschichten besser!



Hm ja ich dachte halt eher das das eine das andere überdecken würde...

Ich hab sowas auch immer gehasst mit den Knutschflecken... Vor allem weil ich es selber nie hinbekommen habe um mich zu rächen, kann ich bis heute nicht...

Aber du könntest deinem Partner ein blaues Auge verpassen, dass dürfte dann auf jeden Fall noch peinlicher sein... Das löst zwar jetzt nicht dein Problem, aber ihr wärt wenigstens quitt.

(Meine Vorschläge klingen irgendwie alle so nach häuslicher Gewalt, von der ich mich hiermit aber klar distanzieren möchte, mal so am Rande! xD )


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Vor allem weil ich es selber nie hinbekommen habe um mich zu rächen, kann ich bis heute nicht...



http://www.bravo.de/dr-sommer/wie-geht-ein-knutschfleck


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> woher kennste dich den da so gut aus ?


Normaler Verstand. Beim Knutschfleck saugt man ja, und erzeugt einen Unterdruck, wodurch kleine Gefäße platzen, etc. Also keine wirkliche "Gewalteinwirkung". Während beim Würgen eben diese vorhanden ist, 
wenn man also so gewürgt wird, dass man was sieht, sieht man immer noch andere Spuren, als nur einen runden Fleck wie beim Knutschfleck



> Hm ja ich dachte halt eher das das eine das andere überdecken würde...



ok, sorum gesehen macht es schon Sinn, da hatte ich dich falsch verstanden, sry =)
Trotzdem würde ich nicht dazu raten, dann doch lieber die Peinlichkeit durch Kollegen ertragen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> [...]
> (Meine Vorschläge klingen irgendwie alle so nach häuslicher Gewalt, von der ich mich hiermit aber klar distanzieren möchte, mal so am Rande! xD )


Gut, dass du das nochmal erwähnst, es ist nämlich schon sehr merkwürdig, dass dir da überhaupt so Vorschläge dazu einfallen :S

Gnah, das sollte als "Bearbeiten" in den vorherigen Post >_< 
Sorry für Doppelpost


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Danke Kamsi. Der technische Ablauf ist mir durchaus bewusst gewesen daran lag es nicht ^^

Aber Schneemaus, der Bravo-Link is vielleicht auch was für dich:



> Und wenn er/sie dann irgendwann so ein Ding am Hals hat, kann er/sie damit angeben und seinen/ihren Freunden davon erzählen



Nur Mut! xD


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Ja ne, die Möglichkeit scheidet leider aus, sitzt grade im Zug nach Berlin ._.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

ich glaub schneemaus ist aus dem bravo alter raus ^^



schneemaus schrieb:


> Ja ne, die Möglichkeit scheidet leider aus, sitzt grade im Zug nach Berlin ._.



die romanischen bettelkinder haben dich gebissen weil du ihnen kein geld gibts




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

Du sitzt im Zug? Na dann, ideale Voraussetzung für eine neue Geschichte! Du wolltest auf Klo. Allerdings kam grad da eine extrem scharfe Kurve, und durch das starke Abbremsen und eben besagte Kurve bist du ausgerutscht, und mit dem Kopf ins Klo und der Hand auf Spülen. Dein Hals wurde dabei stark angesaugt, wodurch der Knutschfleck entstand.
Falls Zugtoiletten nicht so stark spülen, ersetze Zug durch Flugzeug und Kurve durch Turbulenzen.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Du könntest dir diese Verletzung auch beim täglichen Limbo-Training zugezogen haben...

Wobei ich eher Kamsis Vorschlag empfehlen würde, weil er einfach zu herrlich ist xD


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

Oder du stehst einfach zur Wahrheit


----------



## Ogil (4. Juni 2012)

Als Frau koenntest Du es natuerlich auch auf Dein neues Parfuem schieben: Der blumige Fruehlingsduft hat eine Horde Kolibris angelockt, die der oertlichen Handlung fuer exotische Flugwesen entwichen waren, und sich unverzueglich an Deinem Hals festsaugten - natuerlich nur, weil sie durch den Duft getaeuscht waren.


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Oder du stehst einfach zur Wahrheit





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wobei ich eher Kamsis Vorschlag empfehlen würde, weil er einfach zu herrlich ist xD



zuwenig ordnungskräfte und da keiner von denen gemeldet ist und strafmündig können die handgreiflich werden ohne ne strafe zu bekommen hier

ganz schlimm ist es am alexanderplatz da darfste garnicht ins kentucky fried chicken gehen auf die plätze an der sonne weil da betteln und klauen dir dein essen die polizei ist zwar da regelmässig auf streife aber halt nicht jede minute 


alternativ - der/die schafferin ist mit der kartenzange ausgerutscht als der zug scharf bremsen musste und das vordere ende wo gelocht wird traf dich an den hals und dein hals wurde entwertet - die tinte ging zwar ab aber der blaue fleck blieb


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> [...]
> alternativ - der/die schafferin ist mit der kartenzange ausgerutscht als der zug scharf bremsen musste und das vordere ende wo gelocht wird traf dich an den hals und dein hals wurde entwertet -
> [...]


Haha bester Satz bisher


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

boah bist du fies das aus den kontext zu reissen ^^

so zweideutig meinte ich es garnicht


----------



## orkman (4. Juni 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Bin erst mit dem 2ten angefangen weiß gar nicht wie ich die alle schaffen soll
> jetzt gerade kurz vor den Prüfungen und ab August Ausbildung und nebenbei wohl noch Fachhochschulreife oder Abi da bleibt auch nicht viel Zeit zum lesen




ach die buecher lesen sich doch relativ schnell ... 1 pro woche wenn man ein bissl mehr liest und sich jeden tag 1 stunde nimmt ... nur die 1 stunde muss man erstmal haben ... hier ist ne szene die alles schoen beschreibt , sehenswert ... irgendwie fuehl ich mich so manchmal in nem buecherladen ^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-xKdwkxNFM


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> boah bist du fies das aus den kontext zu reissen ^^
> 
> so zweideutig meinte ich es garnicht


Ich habs so verstanden, dass der Hals dann wie ne normale Karte halt "entwertet" wird, oder was meintest du? >_<


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

du weisst schon ^^ meinte halt im erotischen sinne ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du weisst schon ^^ meinte halt im erotischen sinne ^^


o_O Dafuq?^^


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Ich hab es jetzt mehrfach gelesen, eine zweideutigkeit in diesem Sinne hat sich mir jetzt aber nich erschlossen...


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooo Doppelpost


----------



## H2OTest (4. Juni 2012)

bahh bf3 downloads -.-


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

wieder ein dlc pack für 40 &#8364; ?



Grüne schrieb:


> o_O Dafuq?^^



frag nicht ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> [...]
> frag nicht ^^


Ist wohl besser ^^


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

und der gedanke würde eher in den nachtschwärmer tread passen jetzt sind ja noch kinder wach ^^

würde eh nicht mehr klappen weil die meisten leute ihre fahrkarte auf dem smartphone haben oder sich ausgedruckt und kontrolleur nur noch scannt ^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Ich hab´s:

Du warst beim Schröpfen und es hat so weh getan das du nen Rückzieher gemacht hast bevor er richtig anfangen konnte... Die Stelle ist zwar ein wenig untypisch, aber naja... Man kann ja nich alles haben...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (4. Juni 2012)

wiso lügen? steh einfach dazu is ja nix schlimmes Oo


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

Pff das wurde schon zu Beginn vorgeschlagen und nicht weiter angenommen, also sind jetzt die Geschichten dran! :>


----------



## Manoroth (4. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Pff das wurde schon zu Beginn vorgeschlagen und nicht weiter angenommen, also sind jetzt die Geschichten dran! :>



na dann n unglücklicher unfall mit dem staubsauger (der klassiker^^)


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Ich habe schon oft festgestellt das die Wahrheit manchmal die beste Lüge ist... In diesem Fall aber eher schwer anzuwenden diese Methode...


----------



## orkman (4. Juni 2012)

Manoroth schrieb:


> na dann n unglücklicher unfall mit dem staubsauger (der klassiker^^)




hahaha nicht schlecht .... "bin ausgerutscht und das ding hat die chance genutzt und mich angegriffen , fazit: ich hab den fleck am hals und wir brauchen nen neuen staubsauger  " oder ... "ich wollt das ansaugloch nicht auf den dreckigen fussboden legen da hab ich mir kurzerhand gedacht , saug ihn an deinem hals fest"


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Du sitzt im Zug? Na dann, ideale Voraussetzung für eine neue Geschichte! Du wolltest auf Klo. Allerdings kam grad da eine extrem scharfe Kurve, und durch das starke Abbremsen und eben besagte Kurve bist du ausgerutscht, und mit dem Kopf ins Klo und der Hand auf Spülen. Dein Hals wurde dabei stark angesaugt, wodurch der Knutschfleck entstand.
> Falls Zugtoiletten nicht so stark spülen, ersetze Zug durch Flugzeug und Kurve durch Turbulenzen.



Nicht ich sitz im Zug, sondern der Verursacher des Schlamassels am Hals. Und ich eben leider nicht, obwohl ich verdammt gerne auch Richtung Berlin unterwegs wäre *seufz*



Grüne schrieb:


> Pff das wurde schon zu Beginn vorgeschlagen und nicht weiter angenommen, also sind jetzt die Geschichten dran! :>



Ich glaube, es wird mir nicht wirklich was Anderes übrig bleiben, als die Wahrheit zu nehmen. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass am Donnerstag auch der Kollege anwesend ist, der was von mir will und den Knutschfleck dann sieht. DEM werd ich mit Sicherheit die Wahrheit aufs Auge drücken


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es wird mir nicht wirklich was Anderes übrig bleiben, als die Wahrheit zu nehmen. Ich hoffe jedenfalls, dass am Donnerstag auch der Kollege anwesend ist, der was von mir will und den Knutschfleck dann sieht. DEM werd ich mit Sicherheit die Wahrheit aufs Auge drücken



Für diesen Zweck kannste dir dann ja wieder nen neuen machen lassen... 
Is dann ja auch egal ^^


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Für diesen Zweck kannste dir dann ja wieder nen neuen machen lassen...
> Is dann ja auch egal ^^



Nicht aus 600km Entfernung. Und ich lasse sicherlich nicht jeden x-beliebigen an meinem Hals rumsaugen *g*


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

Grad geile Tour mit dem Bike hinter mir und um die Erkenntnis reicher, dass nasse Steine und Wurzeln die größten Feinde des Mountainbikers sind. ^^
Naja wobei, soooo neu ist die Erkenntnis nun auch nicht


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nicht aus 600km Entfernung. Und ich lasse sicherlich nicht jeden x-beliebigen an meinem Hals rumsaugen *g*



sag es war eine radioaktive monster mücke


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nicht ich sitz im Zug, sondern der Verursacher des Schlamassels am Hals. Und ich eben leider nicht, obwohl ich verdammt gerne auch Richtung Berlin unterwegs wäre *seufz*
> [...]


Upps, das 2. t als e gelesen, sorry


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

Über 25 Jahre konnte ich diesen Song erfolgreich aus meinem Bewusstsein fernhalten.
Aber bei soviel Knutschfleck-Thematik keine Chance. Verdammt.
Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid. Bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3-a44dEBnV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (4. Juni 2012)

Verdammt... das hängt mir jetzt wieder tagelang in den Ohren... warum musste ich's auch anklicken...


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

versuchs wie dein avatar - schüttel solang deinen kopf bis der song weg ist ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> [...]
> Geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid. Bitteschön
> 
> 
> ...


So, das reicht! Ich bin raus hier!


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

NOOINNN


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Extra nicht angeguckt, trotzdem nen Ohrwurm. Und nen Knutschfleck. Was mir alles angetan wird 

Ach Leute... Ich will nach Berlin.


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was mir alles angetan wird
> 
> Ich will nach Berlin.



Ich leg noch einen drauf: bin 3 Euro für die Fahrkarte und je nach Stadtteil 15 min bis 1 1/2 Stunde von Berlin entfernt.

Hast du mal über eine Halskrause nachgedacht wegen des Knutschflecks? Obwohl das Problem hier (um Berlin rum ;-P ) auch temperaturmäßig mit nem Rollkragenpullover zu lösen wäre.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

3 euro ?

c ticket ?

und ja hier kalt und soll heute nacht wieder feucht werden


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 3 euro ?
> 
> c ticket ?


Jepp (noch) 3,00 Euro Berlin ABC.
Irgendwo hatte ich doch die neuen Tarife *Schreibtisch durchwühlen* (wird Zeit für den Feierabend).
3,10 Euro demnächst.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

bahn teurer, buss teurer, auto unbezahlbar 

Irgendwann werden die leute wieder mit pferde kutschen fahren


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

Höhöhö mein Vater arbeitet bei der Bahn ,dh für mich 1.Klasse ICE Tickets für lau


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

*wirft mit steinen nach oliruh*

und ich darf dafür zahlen das du umsonst fährst


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich leg noch einen drauf: bin 3 Euro für die Fahrkarte und je nach Stadtteil 15 min bis 1 1/2 Stunde von Berlin entfernt.
> 
> Hast du mal über eine Halskrause nachgedacht wegen des Knutschflecks? Obwohl das Problem hier (um Berlin rum ;-P ) auch temperaturmäßig mit nem Rollkragenpullover zu lösen wäre.



Das Problem ist ja nicht Berlin an sich. Wenn ich in der Nähe von Berlin wohnen würd, würd er vermutlich hier unten wohnen.

Genau, ich leg mir einfach nen Stifneck an und lauf damit rum *gröhl*



Olliruh schrieb:


> Höhöhö mein Vater arbeitet bei der Bahn ,dh für mich 1.Klasse ICE Tickets für lau



.......Besorg mir mal sowas! Ich fahr auch 2. Klasse Regionalexpress, wenn ich dafür umsonst nach Berlin komm


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

Nein das sind die Tickets außem Restbestand die ich bekomme


----------



## Ol@f (4. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bahn teurer, buss teurer, auto unbezahlbar
> 
> Irgendwann werden die leute wieder mit pferde kutschen fahren


Oder Dauerstudent (ÖPNV landesweit umsonst), wenn sich ~450€ (je nach Bundesland + keine Studiengebühren) im Jahr rentieren.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein das sind die Tickets außem Restbestand die ich bekomme



ach deshalb sind die sparangebote nie verfügbar - böser oli


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

Haha ja ich kann mir "bekanntschaften" in ganz Deutschland leisten


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Oder Dauerstudent (ÖPNV landesweit umsonst)



Umsonst ist relativ. Das Semesterticket ist 'verpflichtend' bis auf einige Ausnahmen.
Die einen weinen ganz bitterlich, da Papi ihnen ein Auto geschenkt hat, sie Busse und Bahnen ganz schrecklich doof finden, niemals mitfahren würde und dennoch das Ticket zahlen sollen. Für die ÖPNV-Nutzer allerdings wirklich ein Schnäppchen.
Knapp 300 Euro für zwei Semester. Schüler/Azubis zahlen schlappe 700 Euro für den gleichen Geltungsbereich (Berlin ABC)


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich darf mich mit meinem Semesterticket nur in Niedersachsen bewegen.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

ihr werdet gezwungen ein ticket zu bezahlen obwohl ihr ein auto habt ?


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2012)

Naja ich hab noch mein Schokoticket ,damit darf ich für 20€ im Monat mich im kompletten VRR bewegen. Also das ganze Ruhrgebiet ,bis Rheine aber auch bis Düsseldorf etc. Richtig geil


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juni 2012)

Ich werde gezwungen ein Ticket zu haben und habe kein Auto.


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

Wer braucht schon ein Auto.... 

Manchen fallen 1000 Gründe ein, manchen nicht ein einziger.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juni 2012)

Ich hätte sofort ein Auto wenn ich es mir leisten könnte, allein die Möglichkeit der Spontanität ist für mich Grund genug.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Bei mir wär es die Bequemlichkeit die eigentlich schon alles rechtfertigt...


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bahn teurer, buss teurer, auto unbezahlbar
> 
> Irgendwann werden die leute wieder mit pferde kutschen fahren



Falsch. Also, nach nem Bus nach Berlin hab ich noch nicht geguckt, aber... Bahn kostet mich hin und zurück mindestens 200 Euro, Fliegen minimum 140 Euro, wenn ich nicht n halbes Jahr im Vorraus buchen will und mim Auto fahren kostet mich bei den momentanen Spritpreisen hin und zurück ca. 100 Euro (mit meinem Auto natürlich).



Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein das sind die Tickets außem Restbestand die ich bekomme



Dann besorg mir halt mal sowas ausm Restbestand o_O


----------



## Konov (4. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Bei mir wär es die Bequemlichkeit die eigentlich schon alles rechtfertigt...



Faulpelz


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Ja is doch so... 

Zweiter Grund wären die Witterungsbedingungen... Zu kalt im Winter... Zu heiß im Sommer (Cabrio)


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juni 2012)

meinte öffentliche verkehrs mittel schneemaus 

damals konntest du zum bsp noch mit dem kurzstrecken ticket auch 6 u bahnstationen fahren - inzwischen nur noch 3 und fürs normale bus ticket konntest du damals hin und zurück mit fahren jetzt nur noch eine richtung


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juni 2012)

Ja aber du musst das Auto ja finanzieren Schneemaus. Also Kaufpreis, Versicherung und Steuern sind ja riesige Faktoren - selbst neben diesen Spritpreisen.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Ist wohl wahr. Ich lobe mir meine Dauerleihgabe, weil mein Vater nen Firmenwagen fährt. Für mich bedeutet mein Auto also tatsächlich nur die Spritkosten, und da ist es trotz den momentanen Spritpreisen noch das günstigste.

Von den Kurzstrecken mal abgesehen. Fürn Kurzstreckenticket (mit dem ich von hier bis zum Bahnhof und damit mitten in die Stadt komme) bezahl ich 1,55, also 3,10 hin und zurück. Fahr ich mit dem Auto, bezahl ich mittlerweile ca. 2,50 die Stunde Parkgebühren. Bleib ich also nur grade mal 2 Stunden in die Stadt, bin ich mit Bus und Bahn also günstiger dran. Mit zwei Leuten, also 6,20, müsste ich dann schon drei Stunden in der Stadt bleiben - passiert auch oft genug, selbst mit 3 Leuten lohnt es sich noch.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Hier in Frankfurt darfst du ohne grüne Plakette gar nich mehr innerhalb der Innenstadt fahren da muss man sogar die Bahn nehmen selbst wenn man ein Auto hat, was halt nur diese Bedingung nich erfüllt xD


----------



## ego1899 (4. Juni 2012)

Ach verdammt schon wieder...


----------



## schneemaus (4. Juni 2012)

Jo, bin letztens auch aufn Sandienst gefahren und war wirklich froh, dass ich ne grüne Plakette hab, sonst hätt ich echt dumm da gestanden.


So, ich hab jetzt auch nochmal über Mitfahrzentralen nachgedacht, aber mir kam grad n anderer Gedanke: Dürfen Familienmitglieder mit Bahncards von anderen Familienmitgliedern fahren?


----------



## aufgeraucht (4. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ihr werdet gezwungen ein ticket zu bezahlen obwohl ihr ein auto habt ?


Solidarprinzip. Alle zahlen, dafür ist es a) kalkulierbar und b) bezahlbar.

Und wer jetzt ganz große Lust zum rechnen hat:

Das Land Brandnburg zahlt jährlich ca. 400 Mio Euro für den ÖPNV, Berlin ca. 390 Mio. (Bayern, NRW je eine Milliarde). Paar Millionen kommen noch dazu, Investitionskosten, Ausgleichzahlung für ermäßigte/kostenlose Tickets (nicht sowas, was Olli nutzt. Schwerbehinderte, Schülerverkehr etc) usw.

Jetzt wird die Rechnerei spaßig: ÖPNV vs Sportschau.
Ich habe ganz sicher keine Geduld, mir ein Fahrplanbuch zu schnappen die Gesamtfahrzeit im ÖPNV auszurechnen. Aber in Berlin/Brandenburg liegt sie in etwa bei 300-400 Fahrzeitjahren(!) pro Jahr (lässt sich schwer schätzen, ich hab nur die Gesamtkilometer)
Die Übertragungsrechte für die BuLi-Zusammenfassung kosten die ARD 100 Mio. pro Jahr. Macht pro Sendung knapp 2 Mio.

Und jetzt verlässt mich die Lust am rechnen. Deswegen werf ich nur noch Zahlen in den Raum.
Großzügig gerundet:
1 Milliarde für ÖPNV = 300 Jahre Zugfahrten pro Jahr
2 Mio Übertragungsrechte = 1 Sportschau

Ach, ich wäre gern Monarch. Dann würde Kamsi tatsächlich mit der Kutsche fahren müssen und die BuLi könntet ihr euch sonstewo hinschmieren. ALLES flösse in meine Schatzkammer. 

Edit: ich glaub, ich hab ziemlich tiefgestapelt.
ca. 350 Mio ÖPNV-Kilometer pro Jahr (8733 Erdumrundungen allein in Bln/B. Ausgehen von einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 60 km/h, hieße das 1 Kilometer pro Minute, also 350 Mio Minuten.

350 Mio Minuten (das Jahr hat 525.600 min) reichen für 665 Jahre. Zwar fahren manche Züge mit 160 km/h durch die Gegend. S-Bahn, U-Bahn, Busse, Straßenbahnen, Fähren dürfte die Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit aber doch gewaltig drücken.
Ist da irgendwo nen Fehler? Hieße ja, das rund um die Uhr 665 Verkehrsmittel mit 60 km/h in Berlin und Brandenburg unterwegs sein müssten. Ich steh auf dem Schlauch.
Hm, vielleicht findet sich irgendein Nerd an der TU, der das mal ausrechnet.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Juni 2012)

*schließt die Tür auf und geht gähnend in den Raum*

"So ... was haben wir denn da? Zuckerbeutelchen, Frischmilch, Schlagsahne, Kakaopulver, Zimt ... ach, da sind ja auch die Karamellkekse"

*auf den Tisch schön verteil*


----------



## H2OTest (5. Juni 2012)

*klopf klopf*
Guten Morgen
Ich bin ein Hologram von H2OTest, ich soll Ausrichten das er in der Schule sitzt und sich langweilt... uhhhhhhh Karamelkekse *bedien und Kakao misch*

Danke Doofkatze


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Juni 2012)

Mhhhhhmmmm...Karamelkekse! *mapf* 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal eine positive US Studie über uns ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Juni 2012)

Sicher, dass das kein Fake ist? :-)


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2012/05/greeks-say-they-are-hardest-working-european-nation

Quelle


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juni 2012)

Tagchen... Schlaflose Nächte sind scheiße. Richtig scheiße, wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben. Und ich bin morgen arbeiten, sprich, wenn ich heute Abend/Nacht wieder nicht schlafen kann, dann bin ich morgen knatschig und reizbar dem Kollegen gegenüber - den Patienten nie, da bin ich dann wieder superfreundlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Tagchen... Schlaflose Nächte sind scheiße. Richtig scheiße, wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben. Und ich bin morgen arbeiten, sprich, wenn ich heute Abend/Nacht wieder nicht schlafen kann, dann bin ich morgen knatschig und reizbar dem Kollegen gegenüber - den Patienten nie, da bin ich dann wieder superfreundlich.



Schonmal versucht vorher ne Runde laufen (oder spazieren) zu gehen ? 

Hatte auch dolle Schlafprobleme, besonders das Einschlafen war schlimm. Jetzt, seit dem ich wieder öfters Joggen gehe, falle ich tot ins Bett


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juni 2012)

Ich bin erst seit Samstag so schlaflos. Dabei müsst ich jetzt, wo's abgekühlt ist, eigentlich besser schlafen können. Ist bei mir auch sicherlich psychisch bedingt, nicht körperlich. Ich mach mir einfach viele Gedanken, das lässt sich auch nicht durch Sport abstellen...


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

http://www.kalender-2012.net/mondkalender-2012/

wir haben atm vollmond vieleicht stört das den schlaf - schlaf auch unruhig kaum derzeit


----------



## Manowar (5. Juni 2012)

Das sollte man wirklich nicht runterspielen.
<- Master im viele Gedanken machen!
Sport setzt einfach tolle Glückshormone frei und macht die Birne leer


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem Vollmond ist bei mir Bullshit, der stört meinen Schlaf keineswegs.

Und ich bin da auch so n Mensch, der sich einfach viel ZU viele Gedanken um alles macht. Vorgestern war ich übrigens abends noch skaten, hat leider trotzdem nix geholfen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juni 2012)

Das mit Vollmond ist generell Bullshit...  

Die Leute reden sich halt gerne was ein um "speziell" zu sein... das der Mond aber zu jeder Phase vollständig da ist, nur nicht ganz sichtbar, wird da gerne ignoriert...
Und wenn jemand wirklich wegen dem "Vollmondsyndrom" nicht schlafen kann gibt es eine ganz einfache Methode... Vorhänge zuziehen oder Rolläden runter!


----------



## Legendary (5. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Mal eine positive US Studie über uns ^^



Das hatte ich auch schon vor paar Tagen im TV gesehen...nur erbärmlich, dass sich die Griechen selbst als das am härtesten arbeitende Volk sehen. Daran sieht man, dass die schon lange jeglichen Sinn von Realität vergessen haben.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juni 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Das mit Vollmond ist generell Bullshit...
> 
> Die Leute reden sich halt gerne was ein um "speziell" zu sein... das der Mond aber zu jeder Phase vollständig da ist, nur nicht ganz sichtbar, wird da gerne ignoriert...
> Und wenn jemand wirklich wegen dem "Vollmondsyndrom" nicht schlafen kann gibt es eine ganz einfache Methode... Vorhänge zuziehen oder Rolläden runter!



Was ich aber echt verblüffend finde... Meine 2-jährige Cousine dreht echt am Rad, wenn Vollmond ist, auch abends schon, wenn's noch hell ist. Und die weiß mit Sicherheit nicht "Hey, es ist Vollmond, spiel ich doch jetzt mal verrückt."


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juni 2012)

vieleicht hat sie wolfsblut in sich 

bzw welche unserer geschichten haste den gestern gebracht ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was ich aber echt verblüffend finde... Meine 2-jährige Cousine dreht echt am Rad, wenn Vollmond ist, auch abends schon, wenn's noch hell ist. Und die weiß mit Sicherheit nicht "Hey, es ist Vollmond, spiel ich doch jetzt mal verrückt."


Ich würde dann eher von unbewusster beeinflussung ausgehen...


Unbewusste Signale die Eltern, Geschwister oder sonst wer aussendet, was dem Kind dann eigenartig vorkommt und entsprechend seines Gemüts darauf reagiert.


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Was ich aber echt verblüffend finde...



Also was das Verhältnis von Mondphasen und Schlaf betrifft:


> Im Rahmen einer österreichischen Studie haben auf Schlafforschung spezialisierte Ärzte mehrere Probanden über einen Zeitraum von sechs Jahren untersucht. Die Probanden mussten während dieser Zeit ein Schlaftagebuch führen, in welchem sie Notizen zur Schlafdauer und -qualität machten. Das Ergebnis sprach für sich. Die Mediziner konnten nämlich *keinen Zusammenhang* zwischen Schlafproblemen und Mondphasen feststellen.



Zum Verhältnis zwischen Mondphasen und 'am Rad drehen' wurden offenbar noch keine besonders überzeugenden Studien gemacht. Eine (von spirituell Interessierten) gern zitierte Studie hat offenbar erheblichen Interpretationsspielraum.
So sprechen die einen von 91 Fällen von Gewaltausbrüchen, davon 1/4 während des Vollmondes, die anderen reden von 91 als aggressiv eingestuften Patienten, wovon sich 1/4 während des Vollmondes besonders auffällig verhalten hätte. Heißt, 75% locker geblieben ;-) Aber die Zahl klingt natürlich weniger spektakulär.


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2012)

Kann die letzten Tage auch schlecht schlafen.... woran es liegt keine Ahnung.


----------



## Manowar (5. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Zum Verhältnis zwischen Mondphasen und 'am Rad drehen' wurden offenbar noch keine besonders überzeugenden Studien gemacht. Eine (von spirituell Interessierten) gern zitierte Studie hat offenbar erheblichen Interpretationsspielraum.
> So sprechen die einen von 91 Fällen von Gewaltausbrüchen, davon 1/4 während des Vollmondes, die anderen reden von 91 als aggressiv eingestuften Patienten, wovon sich 1/4 während des Vollmondes besonders auffällig verhalten hätte. Heißt, 75% locker geblieben ;-) Aber die Zahl klingt natürlich weniger spektakulär.



Waren das vllt alles Frauen, die zufällig mitm Vollmond ihre Tage hatten? *duck


Das Stehpissergedöhns ist gerade lustig :>


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vieleicht hat sie wolfsblut in sich
> 
> bzw welche unserer geschichten haste den gestern gebracht ?



Keine, war nicht mehr weg. Da ich aber nicht erst am Donnerstag, sondern morgen schon arbeiten gehen darf (endlich Ablenkung und raus), wird mir noch genug Zeit bleiben für eure Geschichten 

Was das mit dem Mond angeht, keine Ahnung. Ich persönlich halte es für Bullshit, frag mich aber halt, wieso die Kleine dann immer so am Rad dreht.

Ach Leute, verliebt zu sein mit ungewissem Ausgang ist scheiße. Wenn's mal zu einer Seite kippen würde, wär das ja eine Sache, aber so dieses "Ich hab Schmetterlinge im Bauch und weiß nicht, ob ich mich drüber freuen oder heulen soll"-Gefühl ist richtig kacke.


----------



## Maladin (6. Juni 2012)

Moin Bande - gut geschlafen?


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juni 2012)

jo,seltsamerweise gut geschlafen...allerdings krieg ich mindestens eine nacht bei vollmond kein auge zu...als ich in eurem alter war hatte ich mit vollmond noch kein problem.das kommt erst später.werden hier einige auch noch erleben...


----------



## Maladin (6. Juni 2012)

Ich bin gerädert und muss mich an meinem Kaffeepott festhalten um nicht vom Stuhl zu kippen.


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Juni 2012)

Morgen isn Feiertag. :-)


----------



## Noxiel (6. Juni 2012)

Heute ist für mich Freitag. 
Um 15 Uhr ist Dienstschluss und dann habe ich 2,5 Wochen Urlaub.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juni 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Heute ist für mich Freitag.
> Um 15 Uhr ist Dienstschluss und dann habe ich 2,5 Wochen Urlaub.




ah,zu beneiden...meiner ist erst ende juli 

hat dein urlaub mit einem in kürze startenden grossereignis zu tun?


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jo,seltsamerweise gut geschlafen...allerdings krieg ich mindestens eine nacht bei vollmond kein auge zu...als ich in eurem alter war hatte ich mit vollmond noch kein problem.das kommt erst später.werden hier einige auch noch erleben...



Das hat nix mit dem Vollmond zu tun, bei alten Männern nennt man das Prostata   

Wobei ich heute Nacht nur bis zwei Uhr geschlafen hab, danach war ich Topfit. Bin seit dem auch hoch und günstiger weise immer noch nicht müde ^^ Denk mal das kommt um 12 oder so...

Und hier im Nordwesten ist morgen auch nüscht mit Feiertag Wobei ich wieder bei dem alten Thema bin ...der Rest von Deutschland hat zuuuuu viele Feiertage- die gehören denen weggenommen


----------



## Noxiel (6. Juni 2012)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hat dein urlaub mit einem in kürze startenden grossereignis zu tun?



Negativ. Ich bin einfach ein toller Typ, der mit seiner Frau Urlaub macht und ein bisschen ausspannt.


----------



## Ogil (6. Juni 2012)

Gna - obwohl ich (weil Urlaub) bis sonstwann haette schlafen koennen bin ich schon auf, da ich munter wurde und mit dem Ruf "Waaahhh - Nasenbluten!" ins Bad springen musste...


----------



## iKitten (6. Juni 2012)

Immernoch besser als baumaschinen die dich jeden morgen aus den träumen reissen >_<


----------



## Kamsi (6. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Morgen isn Feiertag. :-)



nur in katholischen bundesländern


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Juni 2012)

Für MICH ist morgen Feiertag 

Hab gerade BaumMaschinen gelesen und wollte dir den Tipp geben, vielleicht nicht in einem Baumhaus zu wohnen.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juni 2012)




----------



## Konov (6. Juni 2012)

Morgen Mädels


----------



## Noxiel (6. Juni 2012)

Z-z-zuviel K-k-k-affee. M-m-musste die g-g-ganze K-k-anne a-a-lleine t-t-t-trinken.


----------



## Manoroth (6. Juni 2012)

morgen ihr chaoten^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juni 2012)

So... weiß einer grad wie weit sie mit der Cryogenik sind?

Dummes Mistwetter -.-


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit dem Vollmond zu tun, bei alten Männern nennt man das Prostata




prostata?ich tret dir gleich in deine selbige 

is einfach bei vollmond so.ob man daran jetzt glaubt oder nicht...hab bis vor 5-10 jahren niiiieeee probleme mit vollmond gehabt und über diejenigen gelacht die das immer wieder meinten mit schlafproblemen(und ganz häufig waren es ältere personen) bei vollmond.damals hab ich sie belacht...


----------



## ego1899 (6. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Morgen isn Feiertag. :-)



Tatsache morgen is Happy Cadaver! Danke das hätte ich jetzt total verpeilt 
Doch nochma einkaufen gehen wenn ich zu Ende gesklavt hab...


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2012)

Morgen!

(fast middach)


----------



## Manaori (7. Juni 2012)

Hallöchen


----------



## Ellesmere (7. Juni 2012)

Moin, moin^^


----------



## zoizz (7. Juni 2012)

Happy Feiertag an die wenigen Glücklichen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

Morschen


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen, Leute *wink*


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2012)

*ausmkomaerwach*

käffchen?


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Juni 2012)

Gerne doch  
Guten Mittag allen zusammen. Gleich schön We und erstmal fürs 1. Em Spiel einkaufen gehen


----------



## ego1899 (8. Juni 2012)

wuuuääähhhhhh.... jam jam jam.... Mooorgen...

heute geht die EM los \.o./


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2012)

So, war grad shoppen, hab keinen Cent ausgegeben und trotzdem ne Hose und n Oberteil... Muhaha


----------



## Ol@f (8. Juni 2012)

Hm, hatte ich letztens mitm Pulli. Da hat das Versandhaus vergessen (?) mir das Geld vom Konto abzubuchen.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juni 2012)

Meh ich weiß nicht was ich heute Abend anziehen soll. Bleib ich zuhause & suchte D3 :3


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> So, war grad shoppen, hab keinen Cent ausgegeben und trotzdem ne Hose und n Oberteil... Muhaha



Tzz...hat dir deine Mutter nicht beigebracht, dass man nicht klauen darf?!


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2012)

Doch, hat sie. Aber wenn mein Vater halt bezahlt... Muahaha


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2012)

Pff...das hätt ich auch gern mal wieder.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2012)

Ja, gell? Is echt angenehm, sowas.


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2012)

Ich würd dann aber eher zum Saturn rennen. 

"Papi, mein 22 Zoll Monitor ist so klein, ich brauch mindestens 27 Zoll...ABER PAPIIIII!!"


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2012)

Ne, da waren meine Klamotten doch günstiger. Und eigentlich waren wir auch nur shoppen, weil ich dringend ne Hose für "schick" gebraucht hab, sprich für so Anlässe wie den Abiball in zwei Wochen von den Töchtern seiner Lebensgefährtin. Das Oberteil war dann mehr oder weniger "Zusatz", das hab ich nicht gebraucht, aber mir hat's so gut gefallen ^_^

Edit: Wobei mein Vater weiß, dass ich ihn nur frage, wenn ich neue Klamotten brauche. Ich hab wirklich nicht viele Klamotten, deswegen brauch ich auch wirklich welche, wenn ich ihn frage.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ne, da waren meine Klamotten doch günstiger. Und eigentlich waren wir auch nur shoppen, weil ich dringend ne Hose für "schick" gebraucht hab, sprich für so Anlässe wie den Abiball in zwei Wochen von den Töchtern seiner Lebensgefährtin. Das Oberteil war dann mehr oder weniger "Zusatz", das hab ich nicht gebraucht, aber mir hat's so gut gefallen ^_^
> 
> Edit: Wobei mein Vater weiß, dass ich ihn nur frage, wenn ich neue Klamotten brauche.* Ich hab wirklich nicht viele Klamotten*, deswegen brauch ich auch wirklich welche, wenn ich ihn frage.




Ok also nur ein Kleiderschrank voll.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juni 2012)

die telekom hatte grundlos mein internet und telefon gesperrt weil sie in ihrer datenbank was falsch klickten 

kann einer mir ein fazit der letzten 48 stunden geben ? *liebguck*


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> die telekom hatte grundlos mein internet und telefon gesperrt weil sie in ihrer datenbank was falsch klickten
> 
> kann einer mir ein fazit der letzten 48 stunden geben ? *liebguck*



An der Tatsache, dass ich ein Arschloch bin hat sich auch in den vergangenen 48 Stunden nichts geändert.   


Ansonsten...ka, du wirst es überleben.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juni 2012)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ok also nur ein Kleiderschrank voll.



Schön wär's. Ich hab momentan, äh... 2 Jeans, ne Cargohose, eine kurze Hose (wah, ich brauch ne zweite für den Sommer), drei Pullis (von denen ich gegen Herbst mehr kaufen muss), weil einige über den Winter jetzt kaputt gegangen sind und, keine Ahnung, zwischen 7 und 10 Oberteile, die ich auch noch für draußen anziehen kann. Also wirklich nicht die Welt, ich kenn genug Männer, die mehr Klamotten haben


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hZSaMfZ4Vpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hallo!


----------



## Dominau (8. Juni 2012)

Sooo. Festival Einkäufe erledigt. Gerade zum ersten mal mit meiner Mutter alkohol eingekauft .. seltsames Gefühl :/


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juni 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Sooo. Festival Einkäufe erledigt. Gerade zum ersten mal mit meiner Mutter alkohol eingekauft .. seltsames Gefühl :/



Wie alt bistn du? xD


----------



## Dominau (8. Juni 2012)

17. Hab ja nur Bier gekauft, also hätt ich es auch selber kaufen können.
Aber wir waren halt einkaufen und da hab ich gleich das ganze Zeug gekauft.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juni 2012)

Eltern schauen einem immer auf die Finger, wa


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Juni 2012)

Hier gibt´s auch Bier oder Wein erst ab 18. Da ist es denen bei uns ganz egal, ob das schon ab 16 erlaubt ist. Sogar Energiedrinks oder Pralinen mit nem Tropfen Alkohol.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mit meinen Eltern auch noch nie Alkohol eingekauft und ich bin fast 27. 

Muss wohl auch ne Gelegenheit geben....
Da ich aber schon ewig keine Einkäufe mehr mit irgendwem anders gemacht habe... nunja.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Morgääään


----------



## Tilbie (9. Juni 2012)

Moin moin. Wäre schön wenn mein Paket heute kommen würde.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2012)

Servus. Bin mal gespannt, wann mein Paket so eintrudelt, heute mit Sicherheit nicht, hab ja gestern erst bestellt. Aber dann hab ich endlich mal wieder neue BHs, wurd auch mal Zeit.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

je nach anbieter - bei amazon vor 16 uhr bestellt meist am nächsten tag da


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

DIESE VERDAMMTEN POLLEN WHOA


----------



## schneemaus (9. Juni 2012)

Nene, hab bei Bonprix bestellt, hab die Uhrzeit grade nicht im Kopf, aber ich bezweifle, dass die heute ankommen. Vielleicht ja am Montag ^_^


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Wieder daaa   Zurück aus dem wahrhaft _sehr kurzen_ Kurzurlaub!

Knapp zwei Stunden war ich von zu Hause fort. Da dauert manchmal nen Einkauf länger.
In der S-Bahn nach Berlin wurde meiner Reisebegleitung speiübel. Zum Glück ne Tüte dabei.

Ausgestiegen und in die nächste S-Bahn Richtung Potsdam. Das wars.
Zum Glück bin ich bis dahin mit einer geliehenen Monatskarte gefahren und hatte noch keine Tickets für die Meck-Pomm-Strecke gekauft.

Furchtbar unglücklich bin ich nicht, obwohl sich dann gestern abend doch eine gewisse Vorfreude auf den Urlaub einstellte. Aber nachdem ich nun knapp zwei Stunden dem penetranten Geruch des Hundes meiner Begleitung ausgesetzt war, macht sich etwas Erleichterung breit. Ich dachte immer, das käme vom Katzenklo, aber es ist der Labrador. Und ein ganzes langes Wochenende mit dem in einer Bude?

Nun weiß ich nur noch nicht, wo und mit wem ich heute abend die EM schaue.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> DIESE VERDAMMTEN POLLEN WHOA



haben die gestern gewonnen oder wie ?


----------



## Aun (9. Juni 2012)

*würg* gibt doch nichts schlimmeres, als stinkende köter....
ausm maul nach aas riechen is das eine, aber wenn der ganze körper mieft...... kotz


----------



## Legendary (9. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> haben die gestern gewonnen oder wie ?


Nö, Russland.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Wieder daaa  Zurück aus dem wahrhaft _sehr kurzen_ Kurzurlaub!
> 
> Knapp zwei Stunden war ich von zu Hause fort. Da dauert manchmal nen Einkauf länger.
> In der S-Bahn nach Berlin wurde meiner Reisebegleitung speiübel. Zum Glück ne Tüte dabei.
> ...




Das nenn ich nen Urlaub 

Manchmal sind solche Momente eben doch so ambivalent, dass man hinterher glücklich ist, dass es gar nicht stattgefunden hat.
So gehts mir mittlerweile mit meinem Abi-Ball.
Ich war lange Zeit sehr euphorisch und hab überlegt wo ich meinen Anzug kaufe, mit wem ich hingehe etc.

Heute hab ich gar keine Lust mehr hinzugehen und es ist mir alles ziemlich egal.

Naja, ein Urlaub wäre mir jedenfalls lieber.

@Shiki
Ich auch.... nur am niesen, glaube bei mir ist es auch eine leichte Erkältung die zum Heuschnupfen dazu kommt.
Ohne Sonnenbrille kann ich kaum ausn Augen gucken und die Nase läuft ununterbrochen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Manchmal sind solche Momente eben doch so ambivalent, dass man hinterher glücklich ist, dass es gar nicht stattgefunden hat.



Ich glaube einfach mal fest dran, dass es besser so ist.
Zwar hätte ich ganz gern mal wieder eine leichte Meeresbrise abbekommen, aber die Sache mit dem Hund hätte mir sicher ein Großteil der Freude geraubt.
Und die Vorteile sind ja nicht zu verachten:
1. Geld gespart
2. frisch gewaschene Klamotten, nirgendwo liegt was rum
3. Bude so aufgeräumt, wie selten (2+3 grundsätzlich vor Reisen, macht die Heimkehr angenehmer)
4. sämtliche Akkus geladen, neue Musik auf dem Handy
5. Schuhe endlich flicken lassen, damit kein Sand/Wasser durch die gebrochene Sohle kommt
6. nicht bis Mittag im Bett gegammelt (wenngleich wenig spaßig, doch immerhin was gemacht am Vormittag)
7. mit einem Schokocroissant in den Tag gestartet
8. beim Packen der Badeklamotten die Erkenntnis, dass ich nicht jeden Tag mit einem Schokocriossant in den Tag starten sollte. Sonst wirds eng im Strandoutfit.

Und wozu ärgern. Kann´s eh nicht ändern. Lass ich mir halt ein Meersalzbad ein.

Ich sollte öfter fiktiv reisen.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich sollte öfter fiktiv reisen.



lol, vielleicht eine Marktlücke....

Hier übrigens das Waschbärbaby was ich gestern im Wald aufgegabelt hab, nachgereicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (9. Juni 2012)

Naja - ich hatte auch die ganze Woche frei und gehofft (da die Woche zuvor richtiges Sommerwetter war - zumindest fuer "hier") zumindest mal 2 Tage irgendwohin zu fahren. Im Idealfall an die Kueste um die Beine ins kalte Nordseewasser zu haengen. Aber die ganze Woche nur Regen! Erinnert mich an so ne TV-Werbung. Da gibt es so einen Regler fuer eine Klimakammer und die Skala geht "Rain" - "More Rain" - "British Summer". :<

PS: Waschbaeren sind sooo suess...


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> PS: Waschbaeren sind sooo suess...



Ich musste tatsächlich heute nochmal daran denken, ob ich es nicht hätte mitnehmen sollen oder wenigstens irgendwen anrufen.... Polizei > Tierarzt oder so...

Normal war das nicht dass der kleine da alleine rumgewatschelt ist. Und ausgewachsen war er definitiv nicht. Aber er war auch relativ scheu und ne Tüte Milch hat man beim Mountainbiken nicht dabei um ihn anzulocken... 


Naja, ich mach mir zuviel Gedanken. DER ARME RACKER


----------



## Ogil (9. Juni 2012)

Naja - ist halt auch schwer einzuschaetzen wie alt der ist. Eventuell hast Du auch alles richtig gemacht und die Mama tauchte kurz spaeter wieder auf. Haettest Du das Waschbaeren-Baby angefasst haette es dann Deinen Geruch an sich gehabt und die Mama haette es sehr wahrscheinlich ignoriert.


----------



## Ol@f (9. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ...So gehts mir mittlerweile mit meinem Abi-Ball.
> Ich war lange Zeit sehr euphorisch und hab überlegt wo ich meinen Anzug kaufe, mit wem ich hingehe etc.
> 
> Heute hab ich gar keine Lust mehr hinzugehen und es ist mir alles ziemlich egal.
> ...


Achja, bei meinem Abiball kollidierte dieser terminlich mit dem Summerjam (Festival). Ein Teil meiner Stufe hatte aber schon die Karte (~ 90€) wegen einer Sammelbestellung.. Schließlich haben wir unseren "Abiball" dann am Fühlinger See mit Traumwetter und epischem Strand gefeiert. Im Nachhinein schien diese Entscheidung gut gewählt worden zu sein, da der richtige Abiball doch sehr schleppend und langweilig gewesen sein soll.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> lol, vielleicht eine Marktlücke....



Ja, perfekt!

Reisebüro "Vorfreude"

Buchen Sie jetzt Vorfreude für ihre individuelle fiktive Reise!

So einfach geht´s:


Urlaubsziel auswählen
Zeitraum festlegen
Grund für den Reiseabbruch
~ Ihrer Begleitung wird übel
~ Der Hund stinkt, Ihnen wird übel
~ das gewünschte Verkehrsmittel steht aufgrund einer Betriebsstörung nicht zur Verfügung
~ Ihr Reisebüro meldet Insolvenz an
Zahlungsart wählen

Update: Meine verhinderte Reisebegleitung hat sich aus dem Krankenhaus gemeldet. Lebensmittelvergiftung (die Rache der Ukrainer?)


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - ist halt auch schwer einzuschaetzen wie alt der ist. Eventuell hast Du auch alles richtig gemacht und die Mama tauchte kurz spaeter wieder auf. Haettest Du das Waschbaeren-Baby angefasst haette es dann Deinen Geruch an sich gehabt und die Mama haette es sehr wahrscheinlich ignoriert.



 Stimmt... darauf wär ich gar nicht gekommen, klingt aber plausibel.



Ol@f schrieb:


> Im Nachhinein schien diese Entscheidung gut gewählt worden zu sein, da der richtige Abiball doch sehr schleppend und langweilig gewesen sein soll.



Das vermute ich bei meinem auch stark, deswegen hab ich auch keine Lust 15 Euro dafür auszugeben und noch viel mehr für nen Anzug, den ich nicht im Kleiderschrank habe.
Ist bei mir aber auch ein etwas anderer Bezug zum Gymnasium. Ich bin keine 18 Jahre alt mehr und habe nur mit einer Person nach der Schule noch mehr oder weniger Kontakt nach den Prüfungen.
Da weiß man gar nicht, was man da eigentlich soll....


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich sollte öfter fiktiv reisen.



nicht das du rausfindest das du eine agentin bist die den mars retten muss ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> eine agentin bist die den mars retten muss ^^


Nein, nein. Ich werde mich an Konovs Vorschlag halten und nur noch die Fäden ziehen. Denn das selbsttätige fiktive Reisen bringt ja auch (bisher verschwiegene) Nachteile mit sich:
EM-Spiel während des Packens nur halbherzig gucken, Wecker-Klingeln am ersten Urlaubstag, Planungsnotstand - was tun mit der freien Zeit, leerer Kühlschrank.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

gehst nochmal einkaufen und war ja kein deutschlandspiel also haste nichts verpasst ^^

@konov 

ist deine gummiente weiblich oder männlich ?


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gehst nochmal einkaufen und war ja kein deutschlandspiel also haste nichts verpasst ^^
> 
> @konov
> 
> ist deine gummiente weiblich oder männlich ?



Ich hab keine Gummiente, das ist nur so ein Spruch, den ich mal gelesen hab.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

ja aber dann biste auch kein mountainbike philosoph wenn du dich das nicht fragst ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2012)

Gummienten?

Dolan pls.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ja aber dann biste auch kein mountainbike philosoph wenn du dich das nicht fragst ^^



Das hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt, aber ich find die philosophische Betrachtungsweise interessant. 

Man könnte es auch eine sehr abstrakte Art und weise nennen um an das Thema Fahrtechnik heranzugehen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Man könnte es auch eine sehr abstrakte Art und weise nennen um an das Thema Fahrtechnik heranzugehen ^^



Sowas wie: "Sieglinde, die Federung ist hart!" ?


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sowas wie: "Sieglinde, die Federung ist hart!" ?



Z.B. wobei ich den Witz net so ganz check^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Z.B. wobei ich den Witz net so ganz check^^



Loriot, das Ei ist Hart


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> "Sieglinde, die Federung ist hart!" ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MkqDikD3dio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



fällt mir gerade die fahradszene aus mädchen mädchen ein ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

> [font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]*Vitamin in Bier macht schlank*[/font]
> 
> [font="Arial, Helvetica, Tahoma, sans-serif"]Ein natürlicher Inhaltsstoff in Milch und Bier kurbelt den Stoffwechsel an und schützt gegen Übergewicht. Das hat ein internationales Forscherteam in Versuchen mit Mäusen festgestellt.[/font]





http://www.bild.de/r...58934.bild.html


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://www.bild.de/r...58934.bild.html



*Kuchen ess*
Scheiß drauf, heut abend bestell ich mir Pizza xD


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Kuchen ess*
> Scheiß drauf, heut abend bestell ich mir Pizza xD



Puh ich warscheinlich auch...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Kuchen ess*
> Scheiß drauf, heut abend bestell ich mir Pizza xD



Bier+Pizza

Problem ? 

Btw





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YeVmFWFdqYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Dein Bart für Deutschland!


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Nachdem mir kurzzeitig der Appetit verging nach der Affenabschlacht-Story im "was regt euch...", wurde der Hunger beim Einkaufen dann doch übermächtigt.
Wie geplant Hähnchenspieße in Erdnusssoße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

du kannst ja gut kochen


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> du kannst ja gut kochen


Hab kochen lassen. Der Imbissbesitzer muss ja auch von was leben (und offenbar nicht schlecht. Als ich mir das letzte mal was liefern lassen habe, kam der Fahrer mit ner C-Klasse vorgefahren)


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

wirste davon überhaupt satt ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wirste davon überhaupt satt ?




Japp :-) Jeder Spieß exakt 20 cm lang (hab grad die inzwischen fleischlosen Spieße nochmal nachgemessen). Vier Spieße = 80cm Hühnchen in Erdnusssoße.
Reicht zum sattwerden.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

dann ist ja gut ^^ weil auf dem foto sieht das so wenig aus ^^


----------



## Reflox (9. Juni 2012)

Also ich esse die als Vorspeise. ._.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Blöderweise Grummeln im Bauch, als hätte ich das Hühnchen lebendig verspeist. Ich werds wohl mit einem Absinth betäuben (und hoffen, dass ich pünktlich zum Deutschlandspiel wieder aus dem Koma erwache .. obwohl mir grad gefällt, was die Dänen machen)


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

Ich fang bald an zu kochen. ^^
Tortellini gemischt mit normalen Nudeln und Hackfleisch dazu Tomatensoße mit Basilikum und Parmesan, ham ham


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Tortellini ****



Rest zensiert. Ich mags nicht nochmal lesen müssen, sonst bricht der blanke Neid aus mir heraus.
Bei mir werden es wohl käseüberbackene Tortillachips. Oder ich bewege mich doch noch mal in den nahegelegenen Biergarten. Aber das läuft essenstechnisch wohl aufs gleiche raus.

Mööönsch ey, warum wohnt keiner von euch Spammern in Potsdam. Hätte jetzt Lust zum geselligen Fußballgucken im Biergarten.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Rest zensiert. Ich mags nicht nochmal lesen müssen, sonst bricht der blanke Neid aus mir heraus.
> Bei mir werden es wohl käseüberbackene Tortillachips. Oder ich bewege mich doch noch mal in den nahegelegenen Biergarten. Aber das läuft essenstechnisch wohl aufs gleiche raus.
> 
> Mööönsch ey, warum wohnt keiner von euch Spammern in Potsdam. Hätte jetzt Lust zum geselligen Fußballgucken im Biergarten.



Ehrlich gesagt bin ich froh dass ich heute mit meinem guten selbstgekochten Essen und nem Bierchen allein daheim sitze und mir keiner von den Deutschland-Grölern auf die Eier geht.

Fußball läuft bestenfalls nebenbei, der Rest geht mir gehörig am Hintern vorbei. ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Fußball läuft bestenfalls nebenbei



Nun ja, muss feststellen, dass mich die Euphorie dieses Jahr nicht so gepackt hat. Bei der letzten WM haben wir Rasenteppich auf der Dachterasse ausgelegt, neuer großer Flat, Gartentisch, Grill und den üblichen Fußball-Tüneff. Das ganze Dach voller Leute, winkende Fußgänger, häufiges Hupen von Autofahrern, teilweise haben die sogar angehalten und die Spielstände nachgefragt. Und VIER WOCHEN URLAUB! Das war Party pur bei bestem Wetter.
Aber dieses Jahr gestaltet sich das etwas dröger.


----------



## Saji (9. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir eben eine selbstgemachte Gyros-Pizza in den Ofen geschoben. Mal ob's was wird.


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juni 2012)

nach potsdam würde ich ca 2 stunden brauchen ^^

magen grummeln vorbei ? vielleicht war das huhn ja nicht mehr frisch


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> in den Ofen geschoben. Mal ob's was wird.



Gutes Gelingen!

Hab im Moment ein angespanntes Verhältnis zum Ofen, nachdem ich gestern fast die Bude niedergebrannt habe. Wollte ein paar Eier kochen, da sie kurz vorm Ablaufdatum waren und als Reiseproviant ganz praktisch erschienen.
Irgendwann dachte ich, jemand grillt draussen, allerdings wurde der Geruch schwächer, umso näher ich zum Fenster kam. Da wurde ich skeptisch und hab mich in der Wohnung umgeschaut, ob irgendwo was kokelt. .... Dann hab ich ich den qualmenden Topf gesehen - nach 1 1/2 Stunden auf dem Herd ohne einen Tropfen Flüssigkeit.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> magen grummeln vorbei ?


Vorbei :-) Huhn mit dänischem Carlsberg-Bier ertränkt. Würde aber auch was aus Holland nehmen


----------



## Saji (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Gutes Gelingen!
> 
> Hab im Moment ein angespanntes Verhältnis zum Ofen, nachdem ich gestern fast die Bude niedergebrannt habe. Wollte ein paar Eier kochen, da sie kurz vorm Ablaufdatum waren und als Reiseproviant ganz praktisch erschienen.
> Irgendwann dachte ich, jemand grillt draussen, allerdings wurde der Geruch schwächer, umso näher ich zum Fenster kam. Da wurde ich skeptisch und hab mich in der Wohnung umgeschaut, ob irgendwo was kokelt. .... Dann hab ich ich den qualmenden Topf gesehen - nach 1 1/2 Stunden auf dem Herd ohne einen Tropfen Flüssigkeit.



Danke, war lecker. ^^ Mal was anderes als Pizza Speciale. 

Lass mich raten, die Eier sind jetzt prima für den nächsten ersten Mai zu gebrauchen, oder?


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, die Eier sind jetzt prima für den nächsten ersten Mai zu gebrauchen, oder?



Bis auf eins alle geplatzt und schwarzgebrannt. Und auch das eine war nicht mehr genießbar.

Werde zum Deutschland-Spiel doch mal im Biergarten vorbeischauen. Die Stimmung scheint bestens zu sein, jedenfalls wurde es laut nach dem Abpfiff Dänemark-Niederlande.
Naja und irgendwie kann ich dann meinen Reisereinfall kompensieren. Statt Ostsee, nur die Havel. Aber statt 6 1/2 Stunden Reisezeit, auch nur drei Minuten Fußweg.


----------



## Saji (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Werde zum Deutschland-Spiel doch mal im Biergarten vorbeischauen. Die Stimmung scheint bestens zu sein, jedenfalls wurde es laut nach dem Abpfiff Dänemark-Niederlande.
> Naja und irgendwie kann ich dann meinen Reisereinfall kompensieren. Statt Ostsee, nur die Havel. Aber statt 6 1/2 Stunden Reisezeit, auch nur drei Minuten Fußweg.



Viel Spaß!


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Kategorie 'dumm gelaufen'



> Am Donnerstag wurde bei der Polizei eine Geldbörse abgegeben. Beim Blick in die Geldbörse fanden die Beamten zwei kleinere Stücke einer betäubungsmittelverdächtigen Substanz und einen Ausweis.
> In Folge dessen konnte auch der Besitzer festgestellt werden. Gegen ihn wird nun Strafanzeige erstattet.
> 
> Quelle: Polizeibericht MAZ


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Nun ja, muss feststellen, dass mich die Euphorie dieses Jahr nicht so gepackt hat. Bei der letzten WM haben wir Rasenteppich auf der Dachterasse ausgelegt, neuer großer Flat, Gartentisch, Grill und den üblichen Fußball-Tüneff. Das ganze Dach voller Leute, winkende Fußgänger, häufiges Hupen von Autofahrern, teilweise haben die sogar angehalten und die Spielstände nachgefragt. Und VIER WOCHEN URLAUB! Das war Party pur bei bestem Wetter.
> Aber dieses Jahr gestaltet sich das etwas dröger.



Ja, ich hab beide letzte Fussball WM, oder wars EM? keine Ahnung, jedenfalls 2006 und 2004 oder 2010 - was weiß ich.... das ganze Public Viewing miterlebt und auch "mitgemacht".

Aber das war das letzte Mal. Heute geht mir das ganze Gegröle und Pseudo-Deutschland-ist-toll gefeier auf die Nüsse.
Es ist teilweise so übertrieben und aufgesetzt, dass ich das nicht mal ernst nehmen kann.

Ich bin da lieber der Beobachter ohne mich zu beteiligen.


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Ich geh jetzt - ohne deine Einstellung damit in Frage zu stellen - in den Biergarten. Des Samstagabend-Events wegen.

Bis später oder in ein paar Minuten. Erstmal das Volk vor Ort anschauen und ob die Leinwand dieses Jahr größer ist.


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich geh jetzt - ohne deine Einstellung damit in Frage zu stellen - in den Biergarten. Des Samstagabend-Events wegen.
> 
> Bis später oder in ein paar Minuten. Erstmal das Volk vor Ort anschauen und ob die Leinwand dieses Jahr größer ist.



Viel Spass ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (9. Juni 2012)

Zum Glück liegt der Biergarten vor der Tür und der war Rückweg kurz. Aber doch noch ans Wasser gekommen heute  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2012)

Morgen Mädels


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen x)

Na, alles fit bei euch?


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen :3
Kein Kater :>


----------



## iShock (10. Juni 2012)

... ich hab nen kater und nicht mal was getrunken :s

Guten Morgen btw ^^


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Nen Kater... Hatt ich das letzte mal mit 15.

Ich hab grad nur mal wieder Wut auf die ZVS, aber ist ja nix Neues bei mir, die Phase kommt ja immer mal wieder.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dortmund Südbahnhof ist einfach chillig (:


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Ich überlege, heute gegen Abend mit ner Freundin auf die andere Rheinseite zu fahren und mich da an den Sandstrand zu chillen, den Ausblick auf das schöne Mainz zu genießen und gedanklich doch in Berlin zu sein. Mal schaun, was sich so ergibt.


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2012)

Scheiß Wetter wird immer düsterer


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Dacht ich mir eben auch. Das mit Rhein wird sich wohl erledigt haben. Bis vor 10 Minuten war's echt total angenehm, Sonne etc. jetzt isses düster, windig, doof.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2012)

Tach


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2012)

ja sorry -.-


----------



## schneemaus (10. Juni 2012)

Wah, ein Doppelpost!


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dortmund Südbahnhof ist einfach chillig (:



nettes graffiti aber ansonsten sieht das aus als wär da ne bombe eingeschlagen und das gebiet verlassen worden ^^


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nettes graffiti aber ansonsten sieht das aus als wär da ne bombe eingeschlagen und das gebiet verlassen worden ^^



Ist der alte Dortmunder Güterbahnhof. Heute nur noch Ruinen & Treffpunkt für Sprayer & Indie Kinder. Richtig chillig da.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Indie Kinder






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



solche inder kinder ?

wohnen die in den alten häuser oder haben die zelte aufgeschlagen ?

andere städte haben halt probleme mit anderen illegalen bewohnern ^^


----------



## Vrocas (10. Juni 2012)

möp


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2012)

AHAHAHAHAHA ich lach mich tot, der Opa ist so geil, kauf tonnenweise Klopapier von Schlecker auf

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/ausnahmezustand-bei-schlecker.html


"Was wollen se denn damit??"

"Na scheißen gehen!"


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2012)

boar wie geil is der denn


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juni 2012)

Moin, moin!


----------



## choisy (13. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juni 2012)

Noch ein paar Stunden dann muss ich zur ersten mündlichen Abiprüfung in Geschichte. Ich hab jetzt schon Bauchweh


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juni 2012)

Mündliche fand ich immer Klasse. Aber das ist glaub ich Geschmackssache. Drück Dir auf jedenfall die Daumen.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Ich krieg Abi Ergebnisse am Montag. Hab auch keine Lust drauf. Lieber wärs mir, sie schicken mir die Ergebnisse per Post und gut is.....


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juni 2012)

Ergebnisse der mündlichen Prüfungen bekommen wir sofort. Ich brauche zwar keine bestimmte Note (5p reichen) aber irgendwie bin ich trotzdem aufgeregt. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wie ich mich verhalten soll. Soll ich zu den Lehrern hingehen und ihnen die Hand geben, soll ich mich einfach hinsetzen und die Aufgaben anfangen usw usw. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, was ich anziehen soll. Jeans ja/nein. wtf ich bin verwirrt.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Ergebnisse der mündlichen Prüfungen bekommen wir sofort. Ich brauche zwar keine bestimmte Note (5p reichen) aber irgendwie bin ich trotzdem aufgeregt. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, wie ich mich verhalten soll. Soll ich zu den Lehrern hingehen und ihnen die Hand geben, soll ich mich einfach hinsetzen und die Aufgaben anfangen usw usw. Außerdem weiß ich nicht, was ich anziehen soll. Jeans ja/nein. wtf ich bin verwirrt.



Ja das war bei mir in der mündlichen auch so mit den Ergebnissen.

Mach dir nicht zuviele Gedanken, ich bin so hingegangen wie ich auch zur Schule jeden Abend hingegangen bin.
Die 3 Leute warten schon im Raum auf dich - einer holt dich von der Vorbereitung ab - bringt dich dann in den Raum mit den anderen. Da setzte dich hin, dann fragen sie dich obs dir gut geht und dann gehts los 

Danach gehste wieder, bzw. setzt dich paar Minuten hin, dann gibts das Ergebnis ^^
Hand geben ist unsinn, wenn du es sonst nicht auch tust.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Morgen.

Mündlich war für mich immer der Horror. Mündliche Abiprüfung hatt ich nen Blackout. Normal, im Unterricht, hab ich mich in fast allen Fächern superoft gemeldet, hatte traumhafte mündliche Noten. Nur die Prüfung ging irgendwie gar nicht.
Praktische Prüfungen sind bei mir auch so ein Ding. Die Führerscheinprüfung durft ich zweimal machen, weil ich zu aufgeregt war bei der ersten. Ebenso die Rettungssanitäterprüfung, da war allerdings auch noch das Problem, dass meine Kollegin ebenfalls nen Blackout hatte. Da wir direkt nach der Mittagspause dran waren, haben wir uns schon überlegt, was so dran kommen könnte, weil die Prüfer ja mehr Zeit zur Vorbereitung hatten. Waren uns relativ sicher: Wir bekommen die Handamputation. Vorher alles besprochen, wer wie wann was macht. Was hatten wir? Natürlich die Handamputation - und beide nen Blackout. Bei der zweiten Prüfung, Motorrad-VU, haben wir beide ne 1 abgestaubt.
Übrigens war da die mündliche Prüfung kein Thema mehr, ich war fast nicht mehr aufgeregt. Die war nen Tag später als die praktische, und da ich mir zu 100% sicher war, letztere verkackt zu haben, bin ich mit ner Scheißegal-Einstellung da reingegangen. So nach dem Motto "Ich darf in nem Monat für die praktische Prüfung eh nochmal kommen, ob ich nun die mündliche dann auch nochmal machen muss, ist ja auch egal." Und prompt meine 1 bekommen.

Ich hab mir nur die 1 im RS versemmelt, weil bei der Reanimationsprüfung an den Puppen kurz vor der Prüfung Beatmungsbeutel und -maske ausgetauscht wurden. Irgendwie hab ich's mit dieser verdammten Maske bei der einen Puppe (hatten zwei) nicht geschafft, da Luft in die Puppe zu bekommen, lag vermutlich auch an der Aufregung, ich hab ja gezittert wie blöde. Na ja, da ne 3 bekommen, da war meine 1 hinüber T_T

Was übrigens die Nerven halbwegs beruhigt, sind die Bach-Notfalltropfen. Hat bei mir zumindest ganz gut geholfen bei ner anderen Prüfung. Ansonsten sucht man einen Arzt seines Vertrauens auf und bekommt mal ne Beloc für den Prüfungstag *hust*


----------



## Edou (13. Juni 2012)

Mathe Arbeit hinter mir? Check. Letzte des Jahres. Jetzt Schule aus.
Heut noch aufs Amt rennen....so wie gestern..:<.... dann morgen englisch arbeit die oetzte (die is nur formsache, meinen 2er hab ich dicke)...und nächste woche deutsch dann wars des mot arbeiten dies jahr^^


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Schule ist schon scheiße.....^^


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Juni 2012)

Ich würde ja gerne wieder in die Schule ... oder studieren ^^

Leider hab ich durch meine allg. Hochschulreife schon den höchsten deutschen Bildungsabschluss. :>

Und irgendwie muss man ja Geld verdienen. Hätte ich das Geld, würde ich studieren^^


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne wieder in die Schule ... oder studieren ^^
> 
> Leider hab ich durch meine allg. Hochschulreife schon den höchsten deutschen Bildungsabschluss. :>
> 
> Und irgendwie muss man ja Geld verdienen. Hätte ich das Geld, würde ich studieren^^



Hab auch kein Geld und fang bald an 

Es geht immer irgendwie
Vorallem bin ich keine knackige 20 mehr wo man jeden Furz von den Eltern in den Hintern geblasen bekommt.
Wenn man möchte, gehts schon... bissl vom ersparten leben, bissl Staatsleistung hier abstauben, bissl Staatsleistung da... bissl jobben wenns was gibt.... ^^


----------



## Maladin (13. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Mündliche fand ich immer Klasse. Aber das ist glaub ich Geschmackssache. Drück Dir auf jedenfall die Daumen.



Mündlich ist geschmackssache .. sehr schön ... guten Morgen


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Maladin schrieb:


> Mündlich ist geschmackssache .. sehr schön ... guten Morgen



Das hast du jetzt zwar aus dem Kontext gerissen, aber du hast Recht :>


----------



## Maladin (13. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das hast du jetzt zwar aus dem Kontext gerissen, aber du hast Recht :>



Das zu können, ist Grundvorraussetzung, wenn man ein Nazimoderator werden will


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab auch kein Geld und fang bald an
> 
> Es geht immer irgendwie
> Vorallem bin ich keine knackige 20 mehr wo man jeden Furz von den Eltern in den Hintern geblasen bekommt.
> Wenn man möchte, gehts schon... bissl vom ersparten leben, bissl Staatsleistung hier abstauben, bissl Staatsleistung da... bissl jobben wenns was gibt.... ^^



Ich arbeite Vollzeit und verdiene all meine Brötchen selbst. Um 7 Uhr fahre ich Morgens gen Arbeit, um 17 Uhr kann ich erstmals darüber nachdenken, zu gehen, bin meist noch bis halb sechs oder sechs Uhr im Büro und daher erst kurz vor 19 Uhr zu Hause ... wenn ich nicht noch tanken muss ... oder einkaufen.

Zum Glück habe ich die Datenübermittlungszeiten, wo ich dann mal ne Minute währenddessen hier reinschaue, wenn ich ne kurze Zeit zwischendrin nichts tun kann.

Am Wochenende dann fahre ich für gewöhnlich "nach Hause" (80 km zusätzlich, meist 1,5 Stunden Fahrt im Freitagsverkehr), mache (oder lasse machen ^.^) meine Wäsche, ernähre mich dann  etwas gesünder. Da ist nicht viel Zeit dazwischen, um auch nur ne Fortbildung zu besuchen. Zumal es immer noch etwas kostet. Zwar verdiene ich ja zumindest insgesamt nicht schlecht (wenn man die Arbeit, die darin steckt mal nicht beachtet), dennoch ist es am Ende des Monats restlos weg. Und auf das bisschen Luxus, bei Edeka statt Lidl einzukaufen oder Gerolsteiner statt "Billigwasser" zu trinken, möchte ich nicht verzichten. Ich bin nunmal Markenfetischist.

Zumal dieser Wunsch, den ich geäußert habe, eher ein "nur studieren" betrifft. Gar keine Arbeit, einfach sich nur dumm und dusselig (was ein geiler Zusammenhang hier) bilden. Zu Vorlesungen gehen, pauken, Prüfungen bestehen ... Das wäre mir weit lieber als hier an den Grenzen der Belastbarkeit zu leben.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Maladin schrieb:


> Das zu können, ist Grundvorraussetzung, wenn man ein Nazimoderator werden will



*wegrutsch* Ähhhh.... Jaaaaaaa... *wink*


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Joa, das ist dann sicherlich schwierig sowas umzusetzen in deiner Situation... ich weiß nicht was ich tun würde...

Es ist ja auch üblich bei Studenten, regelmässig zu Mama und Papa nach hause zu gurken um dort Wäsche oder sonstige Spielereien machen zu lassen.
Erlebe das hier immer, wie am Wochenende meine Nachbarn aufbrechen 

Den Vorteil kann ich nicht nutzen weil "Zuhause" gibts bei mir nicht, zuhause ist nur dort, wo ich gerade bin....
Insofern hab ich auch nicht großartig die Wahl zu sagen ich überleg mir das jetzt mal. Entweder ich mach das jetzt oder ich kann mich gleich einmotten


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Wer mag Roastbeef?


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Roastbeef *sabber* Omnomnom


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

*sabber* mampf


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Ich meine... Wie kann man Roastbeef NICHT mögen, wäre die treffendere Frage gewesen


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Okay, wer mag Roastbeef nicht? D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Ich hasse Roastbeef.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

ist doch fleisch schmeckt wie jedes andere fleisch ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Aber kalt ?


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Wie kann man Roastbeef hassen? Ich mein, gut, wenn man Rindfleisch grundsätzlich nicht mag, versteh ich's, aber ansonsten... omnomnom


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

also laut wikipedia wird es gebraten und nicht roh gegessen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Roh nicht, kann man kalt oder warm essen. Kalt halt in dünnen Scheiben auf's Brot. Warm mit dementsprechenden Beilagen.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

wie schmeckt den der yorkshire pudding schneemaus ?

das ist ja angeblich die beilage ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Wer mag Roastbeef?


Mögen ja, leider beschränkt sich meine Auswahl heute auf:

Kantine MI



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kantine IHK



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nichts, wofür es sich lohnt, hunderte schmatzende Kollegen zu erdulden. 
Ich werde einfach auf dem Heimweg beim Inder meines Vertrauens vorbeischauen. Auch wenn es da garantiert kein Roastbeef gibt


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

oje wenn die halbe uni sauerkrautsuppe isst gibts ja nen neues tschernobyl in den sitzungssäälen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Bei uns gibt es immer (meist zu Weihnachten) Roastbeef kalt, und das schmeckt einfach nur bääh. Warm hab ich es noch nicht probiert.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wie schmeckt den der yorkshire pudding schneemaus ?
> 
> das ist ja angeblich die beilage ^^



Keine Ahnung, ich hab dazu bislang Kartoffelgratin und Blumenkohl oder Broccoli gegessen, schmeckt auch sehr gut dazu.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

bäh blumenkohl ^^


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Omnomnom Blumenkohl ^^

Aber über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich streiten. Gibt genug andere Gemüsesorten, wo ich nur "Bäh" sage ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> oje wenn die halbe uni sauerkrautsuppe isst gibts ja nen neues tschernobyl in den sitzungssäälen ^^


An der Uni dürfte es nicht ganz so schlimm werden:
Mensa "*EM Aktion:* Schweinerückenbraten nach polnischer Art mit Wirsinggemüse und Miniklößen in Semmelbutter", sonst keine 'Blähgerichte' auf dem Speiseplan.

Aber in manch einem Streifenwagen könnte es dicke Luft geben ... die MI-Kantine (Ministerium des Inneren) wird gewöhnlich von Rentnern, 'Fremdessern' aus unserem Haus, MI-Leuten und Polizisten aufgesucht  



schneemaus schrieb:


> Gibt genug andere Gemüsesorten, wo ich nur "Bäh" sage ^^


Paprika. Da hab ich drei Tage was von 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juni 2012)

Ich würd das Puten Curry nehmen, obwohl ich das mit 3,60€ ganz schön teuer finde...

Erbsen < Ich hasse Erbsen! Gibt nix schlimmeres.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

Hätte es heute nicht kartoffelsalat mit wurst und irgendwas hollandisches als em aktion geben müssen ? ^^


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Paprika z.B. mag ich auch gerne. Dafür kann man mich mit Pilzen, Spargel, rohen Tomaten und gekochten Möhren jagen. Nur so als Beispiel.


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Heute gibt's bei mir Daheim:
Spaghetti Bolognese (selbst gemachte Soße) mit einer schönen brise Chilly.  Oh das wird ein Festmahl xD


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Paprika z.B. mag ich auch gerne. Dafür kann man mich mit Pilzen, Spargel, rohen Tomaten und gekochten Möhren jagen. Nur so als Beispiel.



paprika bäh

pilze lecker aber vertrag ich nicht mehr seit galle raus ist
spargel und tomaten lecker ^^
möhren roh lecker ^^

rotkohl und weisskohl ist auch bäh ^^ 

äpfel vertrag ich leider auch nicht mehr aber wasser melone lecker ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juni 2012)

bääähh...holländisches Essen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Holländische Frikandeln- aus der Friteuse ....

Dann doch lieber potugiesisch...nomnomnom...


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

frikadellen sind doch oval und eher dunkler ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Ne Frikandel is ja auch keine Frikadelle.

Und bei mir kam grad ein Päckchen an, wuhu, neue BHs da mit passenden Unterhosen


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

zalando ? ^^



> *8.1 Inhalte ohne Jugendfreigabe gemäß §14 JuSchG*
> Im Sinne des Jugendschutzes ist es nicht gestattet Inhalte zu verbreiten (Videos, Bilder), die der Altersbestimmung "Keine Jugendfreigabe" Gemäß §14 des Jugendschutzgesetzes entsprechen und dabei auf der jeweiligen Quelle *vor 23:00 Uhr MEZ* oder ohne entsprechende Altersverifikationsmaßnahmen aufrufbar sind. Hierzu zählen u.a. auch Links zu Beschreibungen und Downloads wie bspw. Bloodpatches oder Bilder und Videos der Schnitte in den Spielen.



zählt dazu der nachtschwärmer auch ?


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Nö, nich Zalando, die sind überteuert. Bonprix


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> zählt dazu der nachtschwärmer auch ?



Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Eigentlich dürfte man die entsprechenden Beiträge dann nur von 22 bis 6 Uhr sehen können, was aber wohl nicht geht.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Ich überlege die ganze Zeit was ich heute abend kochen könnte aber ich hab keine Ahnung, denn es sind immer Nudel oder Reis Kombinationen.... fällt einem was anderes ein außer Nudeln, Reis, Bratkartoffeln??


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Öhm, also was ich gerne mal esse und was mir spontan einfällt, wäre Knobi-Zitronen-Hühnchen.

Hühnerbrust anbraten, Knoblauch in Scheiben dazu, Zitronensaft, etwas Wasser und etwas Abrieb von der Zitrone dazu, bissl einreduzieren lassen und nach Belieben würzen. Dazu einfach frisches Baguette ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Eigentlich dürfte man die entsprechenden Beiträge dann nur von 22 bis 6 Uhr sehen können, was aber wohl nicht geht.



Der Beitrag darf zu lesen sein (sofern 'jugendfrei'), nur verlinkte Inhalte müssen dann zu entsprechenden Uhrzeiten gesperrt oder durch Altersprüfung gesichert sein
Also z.B. "Ey, coolen Trailer zum krassen USK18-Ballerspiel gefunden .. Link". Die verlinkte Seite, auf der der Trailer zu sehen ist, müsste dann oben genannte Anforderungen erfüllen. Der Beitrag selbst kann aber kann so stehenbleiben, da soweit 'jugendfrei'.

So habe ich das jedenfalls nach mehreren Leseanläufen verstanden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> So habe ich das jedenfalls nach mehreren Leseanläufen verstanden.



Alles klar, klingt irgendwie logisch .


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich überlege die ganze Zeit was ich heute abend kochen könnte aber ich hab keine Ahnung, denn es sind immer Nudel oder Reis Kombinationen.... fällt einem was anderes ein außer Nudeln, Reis, Bratkartoffeln??



Selbstgemachte Pizza? Grill Fleisch mit Kartoffelsalat und Brot? Maultaschen (in der Brühe, Angbraten oder Auflauf)? was dabei?^^


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Nette Vorschläge aber alles so kompliziert.


Hier nochmal meine Wünsche:

- nichts mit Nudeln
- Nichts mit Reis
- Nichts mit kartoffeln
- einfach zu kochen
- ohne Backofen (hab keinen)
- sollte nicht zuviel kosten (sonst kann ich mir gleich ne Pizza bestellen)


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Juni 2012)

Yinj schrieb:


> Selbstgemachte Pizza? Grill Fleisch mit Kartoffelsalat und Brot? Maultaschen (in der Brühe, Angbraten oder Auflauf)? was dabei?^^




Bei mir gibts nachher n Döner. Dadurch muss ich zwar 15 Minuten weiter fahren (rund 10 km), aber bei dem Typen lohnt es sich einfach, da er mega-ordentlich ist, simpel ... und weil die "scharfe" Soße einfach schmeckt. So ähnlich übrigens wie Hamann Zigeunersoße gemischt mit ... was war das noch ... Ich glaube Craime Fraiche Oo

Bester Döner bei mir im Umkreis. Und die 3 Euro (+ Fahrtkosten ca. 2 Euro) sinds mir einfach wert, um so richtig satt zu sein.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juni 2012)

Omelett! Mit Paprika, Tomaten, Pilze, etc. oder pur. Halt so wie es einem schmeckt.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Nette Vorschläge aber alles so kompliziert.
> 
> 
> Hier nochmal meine Wünsche:
> ...



Bratrollen (Frikandeln) - 2 Euro
5 normale Brötchen - 1,50 Euro

Restbestände an Ketchup, Hamburgersoße, gebr. Zwiebeln

Fettig. Bratrollen auftauen und anbraten + Hotdogs selbst machen. ^.^


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juni 2012)

Keine! Frikandeln! Zusammen mit Leberkäse das schlimmste was ich jeh gegessen habe! *würg*
Ich möcht gar nicht wisse, was die Holländer dort drinnen alles verarbeiten ...


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Keine! Frikandeln! Zusammen mit Leberkäse das schlimmste was ich jeh gegessen habe! *würg*
> Ich möcht gar nicht wisse, was die Holländer dort drinnen alles verarbeiten ...




Also meine bestehen meistens aus Hackfleisch, gewürzt mit Salz + Pfeffer. Die von Beckers natürlich, nicht die von Mekkafood, da kann man das Gammelfleisch schon am Firmennamen ablesen 


Leberkäse *Foto von Homer mit herausgestreckter Zunge such*


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

lol ich glaub ich bestell mir dochn Döner oder ne Pizza


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

1. Putenschnitzel (im Supermarkt 300gr für 2,50) in die Pfanne, durchbraten, am Ende ein oder zwei Käsescheiben drauflegen, bissel schmelzen lassen - fertig ist das provisorische Cordon Bleu
2. Packung (Rinder)gehacktes ohne Fett in die Pfanne, durchbraten, Pfeffer, Knofi, was auch immer. Becher Schmand drüber - fertig.
3. Tomaten, Schafskäse schnippeln. Teelöffel Gemüsebrühe (Pulver) in einen Becher Naturjoghurt rühren, über das geschnippelte kippen - 'da haste den Salat'

Meine drei 'ich-hab-kein-Bock-aber-Hunger' Schnellschüsse unter Beachtung deiner Streichliste. Kulinarisch eventuell fragwürdig, aber mir schmeckts


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> 1. Putenschnitzel (im Supermarkt 300gr für 2,50) in die Pfanne, durchbraten, am Ende ein oder zwei Käsescheiben drauflegen, bissel schmelzen lassen - fertig ist das provisorische Cordon Bleu
> 2. Packung (Rinder)gehacktes ohne Fett in die Pfanne, durchbraten, Pfeffer, Knofi, was auch immer. Becher Schmand drüber - fertig.
> 3. Tomaten, Schafskäse schnippeln. Teelöffel Gemüsebrühe (Pulver) in einen Becher Naturjoghurt rühren, über das geschnippelte kippen - 'da haste den Salat'
> 
> Meine drei 'ich-hab-kein-Bock-aber-Hunger' Schnellschüsse unter Beachtung deiner Streichliste. Kulinarisch eventuell fragwürdig, aber mir schmeckts



Nette Ideen, na vielleicht mach ich den Supermarkt nochmal unsicher.
Ist aber auch immer nervig. In anderen Ländern verhungern sie, hier weiß man vor lauter Angebot nicht was man futtern soll


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> lol ich glaub ich bestell mir dochn Döner oder ne Pizza




PAH! Dann mach doch ...


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Nette Vorschläge aber alles so kompliziert.
> 
> 
> Hier nochmal meine Wünsche:
> ...



Mein Vorschlag war kompliziert? o.O Erfüllt eigentlich all deine Wünsche...


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Ahahaha wie sie alle beleidigt sind....

Danke Leute, ich bin einfach schwer zufriedenzustellen


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

wie wärs denn einfach mal mit spiegel ei?


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ahahaha wie sie alle beleidigt sind....
> 
> Danke Leute, ich bin einfach schwer zufriedenzustellen



Ich bin ja nich beleidigt, aber deine Wünsche werden durch meinen Vorschlag alle abgedeckt ^^ Wenn du jetz gesagt hättest "Ich mag kein Huhn/keine Zitrone/keinen Knoblauch" hätt ich's ja verstanden, aber so? Nö.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juni 2012)

Zu meinem Omlett hat er erst gar nichts gesagt ... Undankbares Pack! *Handtasche unter den Arm klemm und geht* 

edtit:
die Sache mit dem Schmand und Rinderhack geht ja mal gar nicht ^^ Viel zu fettig! Aber der Tomatensalat mit dem Joghurtdressing, der gefällt !


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Juni 2012)

Du brauchst übrigens einen Backofen :-)
Meine Tortellini sind so gut wie die vom Italiener.


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Kleines Bilderrätsel passend zum Thema 'Schnelle Küche'



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Doofkatze schrieb:


> Also meine bestehen meistens aus Hackfleisch, gewürzt mit Salz + Pfeffer. Die von Beckers natürlich, nicht die von Mekkafood, da kann man das Gammelfleisch schon am Firmennamen ablesen



Ne ne, natürlich nicht die billigen, sondern die guten von Beckers.
_"Hühnerfleischzubereitung 57%, Schweinefett 15%, Wasser, Paniermehl (Weizenmehl, Hefe, Salz), Salz, Gewürze (gemischte Gewürze, Zwiebelpulver, Geschmacksverstärker (E621), Antioxidationsmittel (E316, E331)) getrocknet, Zwiebeln, tarwedextrose, Stabilisatoren (E450i, E451i), Brühe (enthält Soja)"

_Naja, 57% Fleisch sind ja nicht zu verachten. Ich will dir keineswegs zu nahe treten, aber du bist schon das, was man Markenkasper nennen kann?!


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> 1. Putenschnitzel (im Supermarkt 300gr für 2,50) in die Pfanne, durchbraten, am Ende ein oder zwei Käsescheiben drauflegen, bissel schmelzen lassen - fertig ist das provisorische Cordon Bleu
> 2. Packung (Rinder)gehacktes ohne Fett in die Pfanne, durchbraten, Pfeffer, Knofi, was auch immer. Becher Schmand drüber - fertig.
> 3. Tomaten, Schafskäse schnippeln. Teelöffel Gemüsebrühe (Pulver) in einen Becher Naturjoghurt rühren, über das geschnippelte kippen - 'da haste den Salat'
> 
> Meine drei 'ich-hab-kein-Bock-aber-Hunger' Schnellschüsse unter Beachtung deiner Streichliste. Kulinarisch eventuell fragwürdig, aber mir schmeckts



ich hätte gern die nummer 1 und die 3 - wie schnell kannste liefern ?


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ne ne, natürlich nicht die billigen, sondern die guten von Beckers.
> _"Hühnerfleischzubereitung 57%, Schweinefett 15%, Wasser, Paniermehl (Weizenmehl, Hefe, Salz), Salz, Gewürze (gemischte Gewürze, Zwiebelpulver, Geschmacksverstärker (E621), Antioxidationsmittel (E316, E331)) getrocknet, Zwiebeln, tarwedextrose, Stabilisatoren (E450i, E451i), Brühe (enthält Soja)"
> 
> _Naja, 57% Fleisch sind ja nicht zu verachten. Ich will dir keineswegs zu nahe treten, aber du bist schon das, was man Markenkasper nennen kann?!



Jap, das war immer so und wird auch immer so bleiben. Wichtig ist doch, das es schmeckt. Die Bratrollen von Beckers schmecken nach Schwein, da sieht man eben doch, das Fett ein Geschmacksträger ist.

Jeder wurde eben anders erzogen. Bei uns gab es eben immer Onken Sahnequark, Maggitüten, Restaurante Pizza, meine Mutter aß immer nur "gute" Schokolade wie Lindt oder Guylian Meeresfrüchte.

Und dieser Punkt ist halt irgendwie abgefärbt. River Cola ... Discounter Pizzen ... "ja"-Schokolade ... Sorry, aber bei manchem davon bekomme ICH Brechreiz. Ich habs mehrfach versucht, einfach immer nur andere Supermärkte anzusteuern, aber meine innere Einkaufsliste ist immer so sehr zusammengeschrumpft, das ich schlussendlich z. B. ausschließlich Milch dort eingekauft habe, um überhaupt etwas im Einkaufswagen liegen zu haben.

Wirklich schockierend finde ich obige Zutatenliste übrigens nicht, kann aber auch daran liegen, das es mir bei solchem Essen nicht zwangsläufig um meine Gesundheit geht


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juni 2012)

naja es gibt halt unterschiede

es muss nicht unbedingt die lindt schokolade sein oder die milka - es gibt ja zum bsp noch 

alpia schokolade die kostet je nach supermarkt 49 bis 59 cent und schmeckt gut 

ansonsten muss man ausprobieren bei cola - lidl, aldi, penny, rewe, real, netto, usw haben alle ihre hausmarke mit unterschiedliche rezepturen paar schmecken fast genauso wie echte cola und die gibts des öfteren beim discounter auch im angebot 

und klar schmeckt man nen unterschied 3er packung discounter pizza und 1er packung ristaurante 

aber schon 1 euro mehr und du kriegst die 2er packung discounter pizza die genauso gut schmeckt wie die 1er pizza ristaurante


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juni 2012)

fuck yeah, 12 Punkte in der mündl. Prüfung. Morgen kommt die nächste.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch Mighty ^^

Zum Thema Essen: Hab mir jetzt Minutensteaks Hühnchen gekauft und werde versuchen mir eine Curry-Reispfanne damit zu basteln.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

So viel zum Thema "Ich will nix mit Reis!!!!!!!" 

GZ Mighty


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> So viel zum Thema "Ich will nix mit Reis!!!!!!!"



Ja, irgendwie läufts dann eben doch immer drauf hinaus


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Bist halt n bisschen wählerisch


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bist halt n bisschen wählerisch



Ich bin vorallem nicht perfekt... bin halt auch nurn Mensch ^^


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2012)

Ach, ich bin doch auch so. Bei mir läufts dann allerdings nicht auf Curry-Reispfanne raus, sondern zu 90% auf Spaghetti mit Tomatensoße xD


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Onken Sahnequark



Na da würde ich auch keine Kompromisse machen, nur hochwertigste Zutaten! Denn Sahnequark besteht aus ... Milch. Die möchte dann schon von einer Markenkuh kommen.
Späßchen.

Eines haben wir gemeinsam: auf Qualität achten (wobei ich unter Qualität bei Fertiggerichten nur 'weniger blähh' verstehe  ).
Aber ich rühr mir lieber geschnippeltes/püriertes Obst in den Naturjoghurt, mach mein eigenes Cordon Bleu und einen Löffel Bio-Gemüsebrühe in heißes Wasser kippen, ist fast so einfach wie eine Maggitüte aufreißen.
Bei dem Gedanken, dass jedes Gramm meines Körpers aus den 'Materialien' besteht, die ich esse, vergeht mir der ganze E-Krempel, Geschmacksverstärker und Konservierungszusatz.

Du würdest dich aber in meinem Rewe-Markt grad pudelwohl fühlen. Der Laden schließt demnächst für fünf Monate (Umbau) und fängt grad an, den ganzen Fertigkram rauszuballern. Preise, die ich so aufgeschnappt habe: statt 4,99 -> 1,99, statt 2,99 -> 0,79 usw (was auch immer das war, vergessen. An den Preis für ne Lindt kann ich mich noch erinnern. 79 Cent)
Ok, beim Lieblings-Sekt konnte ich nicht wiederstehen. 1,99 Euro. Prost!

@Kamsi, verdammt. Hab grad Nr. 2 mit Zucchini gegessen.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach, ich bin doch auch so. Bei mir läufts dann allerdings nicht auf Curry-Reispfanne raus, sondern zu 90% auf Spaghetti mit Tomatensoße xD



Ja, sehr beliebtes Gericht zu jeder Zeit an jedem ort....


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juni 2012)

Ach das ist doch Augenwischerei, das mit der Bio Gemüsebrühe. Konsequenterweise müsstest Du jetzt auch die Brühe selber kochen, ansonsten ist es doch genauso wie die Maggi Tüten^^

Heut abend gibt´s noch Schnittchen-passend zur EM, mit Erinnerungen an vergangene Spiele^^ Ok- ein Mettigel wäre jetzt etwas zu viel des Guten xD


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Grad wieder zum Biergarten rübergegangen. 20 Meter trennen mich noch vom Biergartengelände ... da fährt ein Reisebus vor und spuckt dutzende Holländer aus.  
Tja, dann war der Biergarten restlos voll und ich verbringe wohl doch lieber den Abend 'bei euch'.
Oder doch noch nen orangenes Shirt überstreifen und rübergehen? Die Jungs rücken bestimmt ein Stück zusammen


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

@ aufgeraucht: siehe aufreger.
ich bleib jetzt heme und wünsch denen die läuse ins gemächt..... der 6er steht kalt im kühli.
*kaltesblondesrüberreich*


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

Hier im Biergarten ist noch Platz. Für dich rück ich auch zur Seite


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Oder doch noch nen orangenes Shirt überstreifen und rübergehen? Die Jungs rücken bestimmt ein Stück zusammen


 erst merkel und nun du?....


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hier im Biergarten ist noch Platz. Für dich rück ich auch zur Seite



Zückt den Beamer *bssst bssssssssst poff* _"Aufgrund von Wartungsarbeiten..."._ Hm, das wird heute zeitlich nichts mehr.

@Aun, hatte den Biergarten heute eigentlich gar nicht in der Planung, nur hier kommt unerwartet die Sonne raus. Daher regt mich grad nur meine Unentschlossenheit auf. Allerdings _ein_ Spiel gibts ja garantiert noch. Und dank Heimvorteil kann ich ja nächstes Mal ne Stunde vorher kurz rüber und typisch deutsch mit nem Strandhandtuch ein Plätzchen reservieren


----------



## Manowar (13. Juni 2012)

Und wenns dazu noch Bier gibt? 
Vllt funktioniert der Beamer dann doch. Einfach immer mal wieder F5 drücken!


----------



## aufgeraucht (13. Juni 2012)

(in den Nachtschwärmer verschoben)


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2012)

die scheiss teile gehören unter todesstrafe verboten...


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2012)

Morgen!

Heute ungewohnt früh
Schmerzen im Bein sind weg. Ab zum Vorstellungsgespräch. Aber zum Arzt muss ich wohl trotzdem nochmal. Kann doch nicht sein sowas...

was für eine Nacht...Albträume en masse


----------



## Dominau (14. Juni 2012)

War heute um 6 uhr schon wach. Hab wie immer vergessen meinen Wecker abzustellen :/


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. Juni 2012)

Ich stehe seit 3 Wochen um 11-14 Uhr auf. Heute zum ersten mal den Wecker um 8 Uhr gestellt und ich stehe um 7:57 von selbst auf >_<. Der Mensch muss doch so eine art eingebaute Uhr haben!

Egal, jetzt gehts gleich zur letzten Abiprüfung: Politik und Wirtschaft mündlich


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Juni 2012)

Was arbeitet ihr eigentlich nach dem Untergang des Kapitalismus? :-)


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

http://www.shortnews.de/id/965687/DC-Comics-verpasst-Green-Lantern-in-neuem-Comic-ein-arabisches-Tattoo

Also ist Green Latern bis jetzt ein Schwuler Araber - da macht sich Dc comics viele feinde ^^


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2012)




----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgähn *wink*

Ich glaub, heut färb ich mir endlich mal die Haare... Wird Zeit xD


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

welche farbe ?


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab mal wieder Lust auf Rot x)


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

hoffentlich wirste dann von den rothaar dach witz verschont von deinen kollegen ^^

seit wann ist blutorange und vitamin c im färbemittel ?


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hoffentlich wirste dann von den rothaar dach witz verschont von deinen kollegen ^^



ohhh gott, den joke hatte ich schon fast vergessen. bwahahahhahaha


----------



## Numbe (14. Juni 2012)

Uhum. Ich überlege auch auf so ein Rot umzusteigen.- Welche Farbe hast du denn gerade? :>

Mich würds mal interessieren wie gut und langanhaltend das 'Zeug' bei Dunkelbraun hält.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hoffentlich wirste dann von den rothaar dach witz verschont von deinen kollegen ^^
> 
> seit wann ist blutorange und vitamin c im färbemittel ?



Meine Naturhaarfarbe ist rotblond. Glaub mir, ich kenne so ziemlich jeden Witz über Rothaarige, den es gibt.



Numbe schrieb:


> Uhum. Ich überlege auch auf so ein Rot umzusteigen.- Welche Farbe hast du denn gerade? :>
> 
> Mich würds mal interessieren wie gut und langanhaltend das 'Zeug' bei Dunkelbraun hält.



Ich hab jetzt im Ansatz meine Naturhaarfarbe, also rotblond, und sonst ein ziemlich ausgewaschenes Schwarz. Ich bin auch mal gespannt, was bei rumkommt. Zur allergrößten Not hol ich mir wieder Schwarz, wenn das Rot gar nix wird :/


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

das wird schon 

ansonsten machste es wie die katzenberger und kaufst das nächstelmal die farbe aus den baumarkt zum färben ^^


----------



## Numbe (14. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Zur allergrößten Not hol ich mir wieder Schwarz, wenn das Rot gar nix wird :/



Genau DAS dachte ich mir auch.- Eine Packung Dunkelbraun, eine für Rot...- Und los gehts. :>

Mhm. Ich muss eh bald zum Friseur. Soll die mir halt was sinnvolles dazu erzählen.... Lust auf Rot hätte ich ja, aber... q.q Mal sehen.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Genau DAS dachte ich mir auch.- Eine Packung Dunkelbraun, eine für Rot...- Und los gehts. :>
> 
> Mhm. Ich muss eh bald zum Friseur. Soll die mir halt was sinnvolles dazu erzählen.... Lust auf Rot hätte ich ja, aber... q.q Mal sehen.



Nja, ich probier's halt aus. Zur Not ist ne Packung Schwarz schnell noch nachgekauft.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

was bedeutet eingentlich der pinguin smiley hat der eine tiefere bedeutung ?


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2012)

socially awkward penguin ^^


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2012)

So Vorstellung war erfolgreich, werde demnächst für 11 Euro die Stunde Briefe verteilen ganz nah bei mir Zuhaus. 
Immer Samstags, kann mir aussuchen wann ich anfange und wie lange ich brauche. Muss nur bis 16 Uhr fertig sein.
TOP ^^


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Will jemand im Juli mal von Mainz/Wiesbaden/Frankfurt nach Berlin und wieder zurück? Dann könnte man ja mal überlegen, sich son Quer-Durchs-Land-Ticket zu teilen. Oder kennt wer quasi so Mitfahrdinger für die Bahn?


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was bedeutet eingentlich der pinguin smiley hat der eine tiefere bedeutung ?



Das war ein Gefallen *g*


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> So Vorstellung war erfolgreich, werde demnächst für 11 Euro die Stunde Briefe verteilen ganz nah bei mir Zuhaus.
> Immer Samstags, kann mir aussuchen wann ich anfange und wie lange ich brauche. Muss nur bis 16 Uhr fertig sein.
> TOP ^^



Glückwunsch, hört sich sehr entspannt an .

Und Moinsen!


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, hört sich sehr entspannt an .
> 
> Und Moinsen!



Danke 
Und vorallem besser als diese ganze 5 Euro die Stunde Sklavenarbeit. Außerdem kann ichs während der Studienzeit weitermachen, denn am Wochenende sind keine Vorlesungen. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

wart nur ab bis du nicht mehr studierst und die unternehmen dann für dich dich sozialabgaben zahlen müssen ^^


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wart nur ab bis du nicht mehr studierst und die unternehmen dann für dich dich sozialabgaben zahlen müssen ^^



Ach soweit denk ich gar nicht


----------



## xashija (14. Juni 2012)

*Quuiiieeeeek der Pinguin <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

Muss mir auch noch nen Nebenjob suchen, damit ich wenigstens überhaupt was verdiene. 

Während meiner Erzieher Ausbildung bekomme ich ja nix


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Joah, macht ne Kollegin und Freundin von mir auch so. Die hat nach dem FSJ beim ASB (wo wir uns kennengelernt haben) die Ausbildung angefangen und arbeitet nun da, wo ich bin, um sich noch was dazuzuverdienen.


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muss mir auch noch nen Nebenjob suchen, damit ich wenigstens überhaupt was verdiene.
> 
> Während meiner Erzieher Ausbildung bekomme ich ja nix



Gar nix oder nur wenig?
Kann ich mir gar nich vorstellen...


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2012)

xashija schrieb:


> *Quuiiieeeeek der Pinguin <3



Der Schweizer ist schuld


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Gar nix oder nur wenig?
> Kann ich mir gar nich vorstellen...



Gar nix, da schulische Ausbildung.


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Juni 2012)

Erziéher Ausbildung ist ja eine schulische Ausbildung, von daher bekommt er wohl null komma nix. Bei uns hier an der Fachhochschule sind übrigens auch Samstags Vorlesungen...aber natürlich auch nicht den ganzen Tag^^


----------



## Phribos (14. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, hört sich sehr entspannt an .
> 
> Und Moinsen!



Moin!

Das hört sich auch nur so lange entspannt an, bis sie Dir 10.000 Briefe in die Hand drücken! :-D

Viel Erfolg, ich drück Dir die Daumen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Gar nix oder nur wenig?
> Kann ich mir gar nich vorstellen...




Gar nix. War mir aber schon vorher klar. 

Nen Job bei REWE für 10 Std./ Woche würde mir schon reichen, da komme ich dann mit Kindergeld ungefähr auf fast den gleichen Betrag, den ich zur Zeit als FSJler verdiene.

Edit: Ist ne sowohl praktische als auch schulische Ausbildung. 3 Tage Praxis und 2 Tage Schule in der Woche.


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Will jemand im Juli mal von Mainz/Wiesbaden/Frankfurt nach Berlin und wieder zurück? Dann könnte man ja mal überlegen, sich son Quer-Durchs-Land-Ticket zu teilen. Oder kennt wer quasi so Mitfahrdinger für die Bahn?


http://www.ticket-mitfahrer.de/
http://www.fahrkartenpartner.de/ (META-Suche für mehrere Börsen)

Aber tu dir das nicht an mit dem QdL. 11 Stunden, 7 oder 8 verschiedene Züge. Wenn doch, dann QdL von der Postbank (zweiter Mitfahrer kostet nichts extra und gibt noch einen Gutschein)

Oder vielleicht findest du mit viel Glück da was passendes: Fernweh-Ticket


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2012)

Achso schulische Ausbildung.... ja aber geht das nicht auch betrieblich?


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

bald kriegt ja jeder haushalt in deutschland eine bild umsonst ^^

da hat konov gut zu tuen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

Bildschirmhelligkeit so hoch wtf


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

vieleicht ist es einfach nur die sonne oli ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Achso schulische Ausbildung.... ja aber geht das nicht auch betrieblich?



Nope, leider nicht. Kann sein, das man während eines Praktikum was bekommt, aber ist dann auch nur Taschengeld.

Die Perspektiven sind sowieso mau, ich hoffe das klappt bei mir dann alles mit dem Studium nach der Ausbildung, zum Glück wird das auch mit angerechnet.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bald kriegt ja jeder haushalt in deutschland eine bild umsonst ^^
> 
> da hat konov gut zu tuen ^^



Igitt... was soll das? Nein! Aus! Pfui!


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> vieleicht ist es einfach nur die sonne oli ^^



sonne ? hä wtf?


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Igitt... was soll das? Nein! Aus! Pfui!



Das dacht ich mir auch o.O


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bald kriegt ja jeder haushalt in deutschland eine bild umsonst ^^
> 
> da hat konov gut zu tuen ^^



naja BILD teil ich ja zum Glück net aus, es sei denn die wird bald ne Tochterfirma der Deutschen post


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juni 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Igitt... was soll das? Nein! Aus! Pfui!



Falls jemanden jetzt fast die Adern platzen vor Empörung (meine nicht dich Selor), kann er auf der Seite 'Alle gegen Bild' Protest einlegen. Link bitte selber suchen, ich halte es persönlich für überzogenen Aktionismus. Eigentlich nicht besser, als die BILD selbst: Volkszorn schüren, dicke Luft und riesen Krawall machen wegen .. ähm, wegen was eigentlich?

Papiertonne auf, Zeitung rein, Energie und Rechthaberei für wichtigeres aufheben als eine BILDzeitung.


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

> Die Boulevardzeitung wird 60. Deshalb plant der Springer-Verlag,
> alle 41 Millionen deutschen Haushalte mit einer kostenlosen "Bild" zu
> beschenken. Verteilt werden soll die von den Postboten. Und nicht nur
> die sind von dieser Idee gar nicht begeistert.


*

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/medien/gratis-zeitung-zum-60-geburtstag-brieftraeger-wehren-sich-gegen-bild-verteilaktion/6745820.html

*Betrifft dich also doch ^^*
*


----------



## Phribos (14. Juni 2012)

Dass die Verweigerer einen Extra-Umschlag bekommen, finde ich fast schon wieder witzig!


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es definitiv nicht witzig. In meinem Bildhass lege ich bestimmt keinen Wert darauf, einen Sonderumschlag zu erhalten, der vielleicht auch einfach nur eine Briefbombe beinhaltet. Ich möchte als Bildhasser nicht meine Adresse bekannt machen.

Stattdessen überlege ich mit einigen Bekannten, gegen Entgelt das "Altpapier" einfach an Bild zurückzusenden (Porto). Das ist doch dann mal ne coole Entsorgung^^


----------



## Phribos (14. Juni 2012)

Sinnvoller, als Ihnen Deine Adresse als vermeintlicher Bildhasser zu überreichen.


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2012)

@Kamsi
Hochdramatisch ^^

Aber ich glaube ich zähle nicht als postbote. Das ist mehr eine geringfügige Beschäftigung, die momentan unter "Schüler" läuft.


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juni 2012)

Von der Gratis-Bild-Papierverschwendung zum Papiersparen. Der 'einfache Mann' hat da seine ganz eigenen Wege:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bekommt man doch gleich Appetit ... auf was anderes, als Brötchen.


----------



## Manowar (14. Juni 2012)

Vllt will der liebe Mann ja auch einfach nur in den Park und Enten füttern!


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Vllt will der liebe Mann ja auch einfach nur in den Park und Enten füttern!


Das würde natürlich erklären, warum die Enten in Potsdam fett wie Masthühner sind.  

Apropos Masthühner



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (14. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Das würde natürlich erklären, warum die Enten in Potsdam fett wie Masthühner sind.



Willst mich nicht zufällig zum Essen einladen oder?


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juni 2012)

forentreffen bei aufgeraucht zum grossen entenessen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Willst mich nicht zufällig zum Essen einladen oder?



Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa geht was :>

Du schreibst mir übrigens schon wieder mal nicht zurück. Ich bin echt enttäuscht


----------



## Manowar (14. Juni 2012)

Ente schmeckt einfach so super O_O

Ich habe dich gewarnt, das ich nicht gut im finden von Themen bin und das ihr Frauen dafür viel besser geeignet seid. 
Unser Thema war quasi aufgebraucht!


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

Gesprächsthemen


----------



## Manowar (14. Juni 2012)

Wir sind nicht am flirten und bei nem Date würde mir sowas nie passieren :>


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ente schmeckt einfach so super O_O
> 
> Ich habe dich gewarnt, das ich nicht gut im finden von Themen bin und das ihr Frauen dafür viel besser geeignet seid.
> Unser Thema war quasi aufgebraucht!



Als Antwort auf deine PN: Ja, gilt es. Dafür hast jetzt ja eine von mir 



Olliruh schrieb:


> Gesprächsthemen



Zu spät. Ich hab Manowar schon Themenvorschläge geschickt


----------



## Olliruh (14. Juni 2012)

mhhhh aber es ist trotzdem besser als garnicht zurück zuschreiben 

Kannst ja mal mit nem RND Wikieintrag das Gespräch weiter führen


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Manowar kann sich deine Seite ja als Lesezeichen speichern, also ich hab noch Themen, über die man schreiben kann


----------



## Manowar (14. Juni 2012)

Mir gefällt die Seite da nicht.. da steht echt ne menge Müll drin.


----------



## Legendary (14. Juni 2012)

Herrlich Mano, herrlich.

(du weißt ja um was es geht)


----------



## Manowar (14. Juni 2012)

Ja Mr. President!


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2012)

Bwaaaahaha. N Kollege hilft heut Nacht in ner andern Stadt aus (fährt also Rettung da) und hat um viertel vor angerufen, dass se jetzt den zweiten Einsatz haben. Hab dann den Kollegen von da mal gefragt "Wie viel fahrt ihr denn so durchschnittlich nachts?" o.O Antwort: "Och, kommt drauf an, aber so zwischen 8 und 13." Ich war kurz davor zu sagen "Trololol, so viel fahren wir hier im Normalfall nicht mal tagsüber" XD


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2012)

Ente essen bei aufgeraucht? Ich bin dabei! Termin?!


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Juni 2012)

Hab im Auto Tresenlesen liegen (Jochen Malmsheimer).

Er (Arbeitskollege) hat mich vorgewarnt, er musste so manches Mal anhalten, um keinen Unfall zu provozieren, im Youtubevideo stand ebenfalls, das es kein geeignetes Hörbuch für die Autobahn ist ...

Und obwohl ich die meisten Witze und Texte tatsächlich kenne, verdammt, ich musste auf der Hinfahrt zur Arbeit zwischenzeitlich ganz schnell von CD auf Radio wechseln, weil ich mich einfach nicht mehr eingekriegt habe.

Jochen Malmsheimer kenne ich ja schon was länger (speziell aus Neues aus der Anstalt), hatte mir während meines Urlaubs (während andere arbeiten mussten) nebenbei die Programme in Youtube-Audio-Videos angehört (Flieg Fisch, lies und gesunde - oder: Glück, wo ist dein Stachel; _Ich bin kein Tag für eine Nacht oder ein Abend in Holz)_, kannte aber eben diese Grundlage Tresenlesen noch nicht komplett.

King The Fuckers ist natürlich Gold wert^^ Direkt hinten dran aber Sparmaßnahmen der Bundesregierung (als Text bekannt, vorgelesen aber nochmal viel viel besser), da wars echt geschehen. Kanns nur empfehlen.

Wer mal etwas Zeit hat und interessiert an diesem Humor ist ... 10/10! und zwar voll, mit Sternchen.


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2012)

Mooooorgääääääääääääääääähn


----------



## Ahramanyu (15. Juni 2012)

Jemand Vorschläge gegen schwer fallendes Aufstehen? Wirkt aktuell fast schon gefährlich bei mir.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juni 2012)

Elektroschocks mit dem Wecker verbinden... er klingelt, du wirst geschockt


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Juni 2012)

Wie wärs mit einem Nagelbett?


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juni 2012)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Jemand Vorschläge gegen schwer fallendes Aufstehen? Wirkt aktuell fast schon gefährlich bei mir.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Wecker ist ideal für jeden, der von normalen Weckern nicht mehr wach wird: Neben der enorm hohen Lautstärke weckt dieser Wecker auch noch durch Vibration und Lichtblitze. 

Die Lautstärke des Sonic Bomb Weckers kann stufenlos eingestellt werden und erreicht in der Maximalstärke 113 Dezibel. Zusätzlich kann man auch noch die Tonhöhe stufenlos verändern. Die Vibrationsfunktion wird durch einen externen Vibrator realisiert, der über ein Kabel mit dem Wecker verbunden ist, so dass man den Vibrator bequem z.B. unters Kopfkissen legen kann. Die Lichtblitze erfolgen durch 3 kleine LEDs am Wecker. Ansonsten bietet der Wecker eine digitale 12h oder 24h Anzeige der Zeit, eine Snoozefunktion, die Dich nach Ertönen des Alarms noch 9min länger schlafen lässt und eine Dimmfunktion, so dass Dich die Zeitanzeige nicht blendet. 

http://www.getdigital.de/products/Sonic_Bomb_Wecker


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juni 2012)

Hmm Iwie komisch Ich reiß mir 2 Bänder, der eine Kumpel das Innenband, der andere Kumpel Kreuzband, beim nächsten fällt die Lunge zusammen und der nächste kommt mit SHT ins kh ...


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juni 2012)

Vllt irgendso eine Karma sache ?


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juni 2012)

Ich hab keine Ahnung ...


----------



## schneemaus (15. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Die Vibrationsfunktion wird durch einen externen Vibrator realisiert, der über ein Kabel mit dem Wecker verbunden ist, so dass man den Vibrator bequem z.B. unters Kopfkissen legen kann.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





@H2O-Test: What the Hell, Lunge kollabiert, SHT, lauter Bänderrisse... Was treibt ihr für Sport, Bungeejumping ohne Seil?


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juni 2012)

UFC Kämpfer vllt


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2012)

och son pneumothorax geht noch ( hatte ich auch schon), gibt schlimmeres. bänder sind scheisse


----------



## Olliruh (15. Juni 2012)

Jop Bänderriss tut verdammt weh & dauert einfach


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Juni 2012)

zum thema aufsteh probleme.

lass einfach einen song laufen der dir überhaupt nicht gefällt...er muss dich richtig nerven. und du musst den wecker/handy so platzieren, dass du aufstehen musst um ihn auszuschalten.


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juni 2012)

Die mit dem Rissen in den Bändern Football , der mit dem Schädel Hirn Trauma Fußball und der mit der Lunge garnix soweit ich weiß ... ahaj die ist übrings zusammgefallen nicht kollabiert ...


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juni 2012)

@schneemaus laut profil ist er ein mann kann also damit nichts anfangen


----------



## Belo79 (15. Juni 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> zum thema aufsteh probleme.
> 
> lass einfach einen song laufen der dir überhaupt nicht gefällt...er muss dich richtig nerven. und du musst den wecker/handy so platzieren, dass du aufstehen musst um ihn auszuschalten.




Oh ja, da kann ich dieses empfehlen....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkPUChtzGcw


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juni 2012)

hey nichts gegen vengaboys die waren cool als ich jung war ^^

wenn dann musste sowas nehmen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3lXCv8HnZU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2012)

Ich hasse diese Sirene, ICH HASSE SIE !!!!! Schon seit Sílent Hill 2...


----------



## aufgeraucht (15. Juni 2012)

Sauleckeres Chili con Carne auf dem Herd. Kanns nur nicht essen, weil ich mir beim Abschmecken den Gaumen verbrannt habe. Stattdessen lutsch ich Tiefkühl-Himbeeren


----------



## Kamsi (15. Juni 2012)

silent hill kenn ich nur den film ^^


----------



## ego1899 (16. Juni 2012)

Deathstyyyyyyyle, zooooockeeeeeeen!!!

Nich pennen den ganzen Tag!!!


Und hier könnte auch mal mehr los sein mir is so laaaangweilig


----------



## Konov (16. Juni 2012)

Hallo ^^

Meinen Post-Verteiler Job werd ich wohl weitermachen... "Praktikum für einen Tag" war "erfolgreich" heute... und während des Studiums kann ichs weitermachen weils am Wochenende ist... wunderbärchen.

Und nächste Woche vielleicht nochn Job für die Werktage.
Arbeit Arbeit!


----------



## Merianna (16. Juni 2012)

Na dann sind wir ja praktisch Kollegen 
Mach ab August ne Ausbildung bei der Post


----------



## Konov (16. Juni 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Na dann sind wir ja praktisch Kollegen
> Mach ab August ne Ausbildung bei der Post



Ja wobei ich nur als Aushilfe geführt werde, Minijob mässig halt
Die fragen mich jedes Mal ob ich Lust hab am WE zu arbeiten ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2012)

Njam, njam, njam. War das lecker! Ok, optisch noch ausbaubar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juni 2012)

sieht das lecker aus


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sieht das lecker aus



War auch wirklich lecker. Und dauerte kaum länger, als ein Butterbrot.

Ofen an, Fladenbrot halbieren, Frischkäse drauf. Tomaten, Zwiebeln, Knofi, Käse verteilen und Grünzeug für die Optik.
Nach 5 min im Ofen fertig.

Passende Bezeichnung fehlt noch. Fladenpizza? Italo-Döner, oder doch nur belegtes Brot?


----------



## win3ermute (16. Juni 2012)

Lieferst Du, Frau Aufgeraucht? Ich nehme dann sowas da!


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juni 2012)

Morgen :3


----------



## Legendary (17. Juni 2012)

Moin Olli du Opfa!


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juni 2012)

Selber


----------



## Legendary (17. Juni 2012)

Och menno. 

Olli used Gegendiss. It was super effective.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Juni 2012)

thats how i roll ya


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> War auch wirklich lecker. Und dauerte kaum länger, als ein Butterbrot.
> 
> Ofen an, Fladenbrot halbieren, Frischkäse drauf. Tomaten, Zwiebeln, Knofi, Käse verteilen und Grünzeug für die Optik.
> Nach 5 min im Ofen fertig.
> ...



ist das nicht zuviel käse ?

ich habe drüber nachgedacht das morgen mal selbstauszuprobieren 

aber statt streichkäse mozeralla dann noch gurke und tomate


----------



## aufgeraucht (17. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ist das nicht zuviel käse ?



Frischkäse hat ja keinen besonders markanten Geschmack. 150 gr waren es in etwa als Grundlage für die 'Fladenpizza', da ja keine Tomatensauce drauf war. Und drüber kam nur eine Scheibe zerstückelter Schnittkäse.

Heute mal eine andere Variante. Eigentlich wollte ich Hähnchen in Erdnusssoße machen, aber ich wollte auch die zweite Fladenbrothälfte nicht vergammeln lassen. Daher noch eine 'Fladenpizza', diesmal mit Frischkäse-Curry-Erdnuss-Grundlage und Hähnchenfleisch.
Auch sehr lecker, vielleicht ein Löffel Erdnussmus weniger beim nächsten Mal  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Ofen liegen noch marinierte Brotstücke (Hatte noch eine dünne Schicht von der Fladenbrothälfte abgetragen). Erst in Knoblauch-Olivenöl-Erdnuss-Tunke getaucht und nun im Ofen zu Brotchips backen. Snack für den Fußballabend.
(Und morgen hassen mich meine Kollegen wegen des Knofis) 

Edit: grad mal ein Stück aus dem Ofen probiert. Saulecker! Ich glaub, solange ich Zeit und Muse zum selbermachen habe, kommen keine Tütenchips mehr ins Haus.


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

da musste ich gleich an mein essen heute denken 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



+ 1 radler


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beautiful, isn't it ?


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2012)

Aböönd


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

stimmt diese metalloptik, sehr geil!


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juni 2012)

mit süssstoff ?


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

2 pils zum radler mischen heute .. was da los mit mir?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2012)

Ich mag Pils net... aber Becks Lime ist auch die Verarsche schlecht hin, der Limettengeschmack ist kaum vorhanden... aber naja, bei fast 5,0 % kein Wunder ^^


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juni 2012)

ich mag pils auch nicht, darum wird radler raus


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Juni 2012)

Tja, die Holländer müssen wohl nach Hause Robben. :-)


----------



## Numbe (18. Juni 2012)

... Und die Deutschen ebenso, wenn die weiterhin so spielen.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen x)


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Juni 2012)

Ach was ... wir haben doch ihn!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achso, guten Morgen!


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juni 2012)

Halloooooo 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KmpsmVb3LsY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Numbe (18. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ach was ... wir haben doch ihn!
> 
> Achso, guten Morgen!



... Irgendwie macht es der Vergleich gerad nur schlimmer! 


Ich hasse Montage.- Dabei war ich gestern Abend noch so hoch motiviert. 
Und jetzt? Gnuaaaah!! Wäre ich im Bett geblieben. v.v


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Njam, njam, njam. War das lecker! Ok, optisch noch ausbaubar.



Ist das Foto selbst gemacht, oder stammt das von einer Seite mit einem Frauennamen und "Kochbuch" in der URL? Die suchen nämlich bewusst Seiten, die ihre Bilder verwenden, um diese dann "nett und kostenpflichtig" anzuschreiben zu lassen. 


Achja, Morgen


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2012)

Magenschmerzen, uh yeah 

Moinsen ..


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

war wohl bier mit erdberren nicht gut 

gute besserung


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Juni 2012)

Erdbären vertragen kein Bier.


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Juni 2012)

Gewitter!! Ich liebe Gewitter   Aber verdammt ich muss noch Besorgungen erledigen. Und zwar jetzt ....


----------



## Numbe (18. Juni 2012)

Wo...? 

... Meine Wäsche hängt draußen... Q.Q Wehe es regnet!!


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

Gewitter soll erst heut abend kommen. Mal schauen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2012)

Hier in Hamburg isses schon die ganze Zeit bedeckt, Krachen wird es aber auch erst später ^^

Und danke Kamsi, die Magentropfen haben schon bisschen geholfen


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Wo...?
> 
> ... Meine Wäsche hängt draußen... Q.Q Wehe es regnet!!




Bei uns anner Küsde^^
 Wird aber schon heller   Naja- nu bin ich nass... Vielleicht darf ich ja früher gehen? Wegen Erkältungsgefahr?! *hust-hust*


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich diesen Gewitter finde, dann rappelts aber im Karton. Immer dieser Lärm, teilweise mitten in der Nacht! Ich hab mich schon beim Vermieter drüber beschwert ... Was macht der? Zapp, Überspannung in meinem Router (vor einigen Monaten). Kann doch echt nich wahr sein, das der nichmal mit seinen Blitzen aufpassen kann, wo die Dinger hinfliegen! Ich glaube an eine insgeheime Verschwörung gegenüber meinem Router und mir.


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

Heute Abend gibts Abi Ergebnisse. Ich hab so gar keinen Bock drauf - will nur, dass alles schnell vorbei ist. Am besten trink ich vorher nen kurzen damit ich nicht vor Aufregung platze.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Juni 2012)

Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen, Konov x)

Heute in genau nem Monat um die Zeit sitz ich vermutlich im Zug ^^


----------



## Numbe (18. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Heute in genau nem Monat um die Zeit sitz ich vermutlich im Zug ^^



...Irgendwie krieg ich gerade einen Ohrwurm. Gewisses Lied von Soul Asylum... o_Ô'
Ich brauch mehr Kaffee.


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das Foto selbst gemacht, oder stammt das von einer Seite mit einem Frauennamen und "Kochbuch" in der URL?


Ohh, also das nehme ich jetzt als Kompliment  
Alles Eigenproduktion.


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich drück dir ganz fest die Daumen, Konov x)
> 
> Heute in genau nem Monat um die Zeit sitz ich vermutlich im Zug ^^




Merci


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist das Foto selbst gemacht, oder stammt das von einer Seite mit einem Frauennamen und "Kochbuch" in der URL? Die suchen nämlich bewusst Seiten, die ihre Bilder verwenden, um diese dann "nett und kostenpflichtig" anzuschreiben zu lassen.
> 
> 
> Achja, Morgen



Noch so früh am morgen und da kommt der ZAM schon wieder mit sowas um die Ecke... Dich könnt ich mir super beim Ordnungsamt vorstellen, so bei Achtung Kontrolle oder wie der Mist heißt 

Aber das es sowas echt gibt ist genauso erschreckend wie die Tatsache das du sowas weißt. Nicht zuletzt weil das wohl auf Erfahrungen beruht... 
Diese perfiden Machenschaften der Frauenzeitschriftenmafia... Was ist nur aus unserer Welt geworden?


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

habe mal aufgeraucht foto durch google bildersuche gejagt ^^

Optisch ähnliches Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aufgeraucht isst ureinwohner !!!


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> aufgeraucht isst ureinwohner !!!



Ne, die beiden habe ich zum Essen eingeladen.


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juni 2012)

Cloud9 aufgeraucht? 

(Nicht so sinnlos wie es auf den ersten Blick scheint...)


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

*



			Holland boykottiert EM-Endrunde als Zeichen gegen Menschenrechtsverletzungen
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Charkiw (dpo) - Das ist wahre Größe! Die niederländische Nationalmannschaft hat heute Morgen angekündigt, sie werde die EM-Endrunde aufgrund der desolaten Menschenrechtslage in der Ukraine boykottieren. Die Elftal intensiviert damit ihre Proteste, die sie bereits durch konsequente Arbeitsverweigerung in den Vorrundenpartien gegen Dänemark, Deutschland und Portugal zum Ausdruck gebracht hatte.






http://www.der-posti...drunde-als.html


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Juni 2012)

Ich erzähle meiner Kollegin vorhin von einem Typen, der mit nem riesen Tablet-PC als Einkaufszettel durch den Supermarkt lief, da sagte sie, sie hat am Wochenende einen Touristen gesehen, der mit dem Teil seine Fotos geschossen hat. Opfer.

Apropos Opfer, der Weg zu Arbeit war heute von Leichen und Verletzten gesäumt.
Aufgeplatzter Igel am Bordstein. Hab ihn nur gesehen, weil plötzlich ein Schwarm Fliegen aufschreckte. Tote Maus neben dem Fahrradständer am Supermarkt, Reste einer Krähe vor der Arbeit. Und direkt vor dem Eingang ist Radfahrer unsanft zu Boden gegangen, weil jemand brainafk die Autotür aufgerissen hat.
Zum Glück kam ich eine viertel Stunde später dort an, sowas will man nicht sehen. Polizei stand noch da, Rest erzählte eine Kollegin.

Will ich wissen, wie dieser Tag zuende geht?!


----------



## H2OTest (18. Juni 2012)

ir ist warm -.- grad 3  km rad in 11 minuten gefahren und ich bin durchgeschwitzt -.- ahja war nur fahrradergometer 

ahja @ aufgeraucht Ich lauf auch immer mitm tablet rum


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

> "Sie fragen sich jetzt sicher, warum ich keine Zitrone auf meine Austern mache."



warum ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2012)

Hab so das Gefühl, dass ich meine Ernährung umstellen sollte, also weniger bis gar kein Fleisch mehr. Nicht wegen meinem Gewicht (78-80 KG bei 1,85), sondern einfach so. 

Bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob ich auf Fleisch verzichten kann...


----------



## schneemaus (18. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab so das Gefühl, dass ich meine Ernährung umstellen sollte, also weniger bis gar kein Fleisch mehr. Nicht wegen meinem Gewicht (78-80 KG bei 1,85), sondern einfach so.
> 
> Bin mir aber nicht so sicher, ob ich auf Fleisch verzichten kann...



Lass halt mal deine Leberwerte checken. Wenn die völlig in Ordnung sind, brauchst auch nicht weniger Fleisch zu essen. Sind die zu hoch, solltest du drüber nachdenken


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> warum ?


Hab nicht zugehört, als die Frage beantwortet wurde.

Es gab mal einen Wettbewerb, welcher der schönste _erste Satz_ eines deutschen Romans sei. Damals gewann "Ilsebill salzte nach." ('Der Butt' von Günher Grass)
Martin Sutter hat mit "Als Konrad Lang zurückkam, stand alles in Flammen, außer dem Holz im Kamin." auch einen erstklassigen ersten Satz abgeliefert ('Small World').

Und dann gibt es da die ersten Sätze, die man nach dem Wechsel des TV-Programms hört. Bei mir ist der Fernseher nicht oft an, aber wegen der EM habe ich häufiger die Fernbedienung in der Hand (um den Waldi auf ARD wegzudrücken).

Kürzlich war es der Satz "... mehr Viren, als eine 10-Dollar-Nutte". Zwar Potential zu Wahl des besten ersten TV-Satzes, aber gänzlich Sig-untauglich.
Und dann erschien beim Umschalten ein quietschendes Blondchen, das einen Teller Auster in der Hand hielt und losplapperte: "Sie fragen sich jetzt sicher, warum ich keine Zitrone auf meine Austern mache."

Eigentlich ist die Sig Therapie. Der Satz muss sich abnutzen, damit er aus meinem Kopf verschwinden kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2012)

Meine Werte sind alle in Ordnung, so ist es jetzt nicht. 

Aber ich weiß nicht, ist bei mir einfach so ein Gefühl. Werde es einfach mal ausprobieren. Fast Food esse ich sowieso seit nem Jahr nicht mehr (außer Pizza, aber da gibt es ja auch Alternativen ohne Fleisch)


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Juni 2012)

Fleisch ist meine Schokolade!



Das mit dem Signaturwechsel war übrigens eine gute Idee


----------



## Ogil (18. Juni 2012)

Ich finde es gibt wichtigere Sachen an der Ernaehrung umzustellen, als komplett auf Fleisch zu verzichten. Einfach mal versuchen auf den Kram zu verzichten der extrem viel Zucker/Fett/Salz enthaelt bringt wahrscheinlich mehr fuer die Gesundheit und mehr Obst/Gemuese/trinken wirkt sich wahrscheinlich auch direkter aufs Wohlbefinden aus.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> "... mehr Viren, als eine 10-Dollar-Nutte".



hört sich nach two and a half men an ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hört sich nach two and a half men an ^^



Das schafft es bei mir nicht auf den TV-Schirm. Nicht mal versehentlich.

Gewitterwolken in Sicht, ich verzieh mich mal langsam. Eh komplett genervt von den Drachenbootfahrern auf der Havel. BUMM BUMM BUMM BUMM BUMM - den ganzen Tag dieses monotone Getrommel.


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

Hier sind auch Wolken in sicht und die lärmende Kettensäge des Hausmeisters im "Garten".

Noch ein paar Minuten, dann gehts los zur Schule, Noten abholen.
Gott steh uns allen bei!


----------



## H2OTest (18. Juni 2012)

viel glück Konov


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Juni 2012)

Aufs Glück kommts glaub ich jetzt doch nicht mehr an.

Also hin da, Leute aufheitern!


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

lass die kettensäge bei gärtner konov ^^


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

Ja das stimmt, aufs Glück kommts nicht mehr an.
Eher aufs Sektchen was ich mir abholen werde. Sonst weiß ich sowieso nicht wieso ich dahingehe. Wegen mir hätte das ganze Gelumpe auch per Post kommen können.



Kamsi schrieb:


> lass die kettensäge bei gärtner konov ^^




 Fürn kurzen Moment hab ich überlegt


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

der radfahrende kettensägen mörder ^^


----------



## Ogil (18. Juni 2012)

"Drive angry - cyclist edition"


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

Wär mal was neues


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> [...]



Gibts eigentlich für jeden scheiss Bilder im Netz?


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerkatze (18. Juni 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich finde es gibt wichtigere Sachen an der Ernaehrung umzustellen, als komplett auf Fleisch zu verzichten. Einfach mal versuchen auf den Kram zu verzichten der extrem viel Zucker/Fett/Salz enthaelt bringt wahrscheinlich mehr fuer die Gesundheit und mehr Obst/Gemuese/trinken wirkt sich wahrscheinlich auch direkter aufs Wohlbefinden aus.



stimme zu. Wobei der Verzicht auf Fleisch aus ökologischer Sicht sicherlich auch nicht falsch ist. Man kann ja auch erstmal 1-3 Tage in der Woche Fleischlos halten, und sonst halt mal gucken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2012)

Ich werde mal schauen. Wie gesagt Gesundheitlich geht's mir Tip Top, aber meine Ernährung ist so lala. 

Gehe jetzt erstmal ne Stunde joggen, bevor es anfängt zu gewittern


----------



## Aun (18. Juni 2012)

ökologisch betrachtet müsste man kängurus essen, die furzen methanfrei ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juni 2012)

Feuerkatze schrieb:


> stimme zu. Wobei der Verzicht auf Fleisch aus ökologischer Sicht sicherlich auch nicht falsch ist. Man kann ja auch erstmal 1-3 Tage in der Woche Fleischlos halten, und sonst halt mal gucken.


Man muss sich aber die andere Seite der Medaille ansehen:


Auch wenn man persönlich darauf verzichtet, die Tiere werden trotzallem da sein.
Viel Gemüse/Obst/Sonstiger Anbauten wird einfach weggeschmissen, da es nicht dem Visuellen Standard der entsprechenden Klientel entspricht.
Sollte es wider erwarten so kommen, dass auf einmal eine signifikante Menge auf Fleisch verzichtet verlieren viele viele Menschen ihren Job und/oder ihre Existenz.
Andererseits ist das Argument, das die Tiere doch leben sollen und Fleisch essen Mord ist und man sie folglich frei lassen muss, in diesem Fall irrelevant, sie leben ausschließlich, weil wir eingegriffen haben und ihnen erlauben zu leben und sie leben ausschließlich um einen einzigen Zweck zu erfüllen... uns zu ernähren.
Eben diese Tiere, wenn sie leben und frei gelassen werden eine immense Last darstellen, die die Natur wohl kaum stemmen könnte, da mehr Tiere existieren als jemals in einem unberührten Umfeld überlebt hätten.

*Disclaimer: Oben genannte Punkte müssen nicht zwangsweise mit meiner Sichtweise übereinstimmen und dienen nur der Vervollständigung der Informationen und sind willkürlich zusammengestellt und haben keine zwingende Reihenfolge.*


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

Oh Gott Heute nen Tag "studiert"


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

ABI BESTANDEN OH GOTT ORGASMUS, GEIL LECK MICH FETT
uni ich komme


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Juni 2012)

Gewitter, seit 10 Minuten ununterbrochenes Dauerrumpeln.  
Gutes Timing, bin erst seit einer viertel Stunde zu Hause. 

Konov, HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

GZ !


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

DANKE IHR GEILEN MUSCHIS  WOHOOOO


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2012)

Euphorie oder Alkohol ? 

Aber auch GZ von mir ^^


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ABI BESTANDEN OH GOTT ORGASMUS, GEIL LECK MICH FETT
> uni ich komme



mit oder ohne kettensäge ? ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Juni 2012)

Hier fallen grad Hagelkörner groß wie Hühnereier vom Himmel. Ok,  Wachteleier.
Schade, Fliegenfenster vorm Fenster, sonst hätte ich etwas crushed ice einlagern können.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

balkon und plastikschüssel ? ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> balkon und plastikschüssel ? ^^


Plastikschüssel hätte ich hinterher als Sieb benutzen können  
Schade, der Spuk ist schon wieder vorbei.

Aber laut DWD wars nicht das letzte Mal heute.

_"Abends und anfangs der Nacht teils kräftige Gewitter
_
_Einzelne schwere Gewitter nordostwärts ziehend mit Starkregen über 25 mm in kurzer Zeit und schweren Sturmböen aus Südwest bis 85 km/h ( 24 m/s, Bft 9) aus Süd bis Südwest sowie Hagel."

_Aber du kannst auch schon mal ne Schüssel holen...
_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_
Naja, ich muss heute zum Glück nicht mehr raus. Mein alltägliches Supermarkterlebnis habe ich hinter mir, Fußball und Hähnchenspieße in Erdnusssauce vor mir.


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Euphorie oder Alkohol ?
> 
> Aber auch GZ von mir ^^



BEIDES!



Kamsi schrieb:


> mit oder ohne kettensäge ? ^^



OHNE! ^^


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> _
> _Aber du kannst auch schon mal ne Schüssel holen...
> _
> _
> Naja, ich muss heute zum Glück nicht mehr raus. Mein alltägliches Supermarkterlebnis habe ich hinter mir, Fußball und Hähnchenspieße in Erdnusssauce vor mir.



habe nur ein nudelsieb ^^

erzähl was ist dir heute da passiert ?



Konov schrieb:


> OHNE! ^^


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2012)

Warum isst du eigentlich immer Erdnusssauce aufgeraucht?


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2012)

Sie ist ein Erdnusssaucen Junkie.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch Konov! 

Darf ich neugierigerweise fragen, mit welchem Schnitt? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

bei 4.0 bekommt man von 1live nen auto geschenkt


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juni 2012)

und bei 6 ein jobangebot ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und bei 6 ein jobangebot ^^



bei 4.1 biste durchgefallen...


----------



## Ol@f (18. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bei 4.1 biste durchgefallen...


Gibt es überhaupt offiziell 4.1?


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt offiziell 4.1?



Nein 4.0 ist das schlechteste Abitur das man machen kann. Ich meine mit 4.1 nur das man wenn man schlechter als 4.0 ist kein Abitur hat.


----------



## zoizz (18. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ABI BESTANDEN



meinen Glückwunsch und Respekt, Konov.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (18. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> erzähl was ist dir heute da passiert ?



Murphys Gesetz hat wieder zugeschlagen. Eine Verkäuferin winkte mich an die neu geöffnete Kasse. Echtes Speed-Shopping. Rein - Hähnchenfilet gegriffen - Kasse nur für mich. Auf dem Kassenbon dann zweimal Hähnchen, hatte aber nur eins. "Storno Kasse vier, bitte." Warten, warten, warten. 'Storno-Man' kommt, *piep* *klimper* *getippe*
Nach fünf Minuten an der leeren Kasse war auch ich dann endlich fertig - und bin nach allen anderen an Kasse 1, 2 und 3 aus dem Laden gegangen  

Ach ja, das ist draus geworden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Juni 2012)

Warum versuchst du eigentlich, mit diesem Unkraut dein Essen zu verstecken?^^

Und wo ist die Hauptspeise?


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2012)

Morgen Mädels!

Bei der schwülwarmen Luft kann keiner länger als 8 Uhr pennen!


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juni 2012)

Moinsen!

Sagt mal, da er mir grade mal wieder in den Sinn kam... Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Film "Enough - Genug!"? Hab den irgendwann mal nachts nach der Spätschicht im Fernsehn gesehn, bin hängen geblieben. Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass Jennifer Lopez so gut schauspielern kann.


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Sagt mal, da er mir grade mal wieder in den Sinn kam... Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem Film "Enough - Genug!"? Hab den irgendwann mal nachts nach der Spätschicht im Fernsehn gesehn, bin hängen geblieben. Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass Jennifer Lopez so gut schauspielern kann.



Kann mich nur wage erinnern, war nicht so schlecht der Film. Aber auch kein Überbringer.
Glaube Jennifer Lopez wirkte in der Rolle der emanzipierten Selbstverteidigungskünstlerin am Ende etwas übertrieben. Aber generell war ihre Schauspielerische Leistung auch nicht so schlecht, ich glaub es gibt echt schlechtere Schauspieler.


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen Mädels!
> 
> Bei der schwülwarmen Luft kann keiner länger als 8 Uhr pennen!




Ich schon. Da ich im "Keller" (auf der Vorderseite des Hauses immer noch "halb" unter dem Boden) wohne, kriege ich von klimatischen Bedingungen nicht all zu viel mit, Normaltemperatur angenehme 15-20 Grad im Sommer.
Daher könnte ich schon theoretisch den ganzen Tag schlafen. Leider muss ich wie immer arbeiten. :-)


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich schon. Da ich im "Keller" (auf der Vorderseite des Hauses immer noch "halb" unter dem Boden) wohne, kriege ich von klimatischen Bedingungen nicht all zu viel mit, Normaltemperatur angenehme 15-20 Grad im Sommer.
> Daher könnte ich schon theoretisch den ganzen Tag schlafen. Leider muss ich wie immer arbeiten. :-)



naja meine Wohnung is auch mehr oder weniger im Keller, aber trotzdem relativ warm gewesen


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Juni 2012)

Morgähn! Gratulation an Konov!
Nix mit warmen Wetter- hier ist es lau 13° ...stört mich aber auch nicht sonderlich  

Jennifer Lopez finde ich persönlich als Schauspielerin sehr viel besser, als Sängerin. Mag ihre Musik halt nicht ^^
Hatte irgendwo auch mal als Polizistin eine Rolle, die ist mir zumindest im Gedächnis geblieben, wobei ich jetzt nicht ein Lied sagen könnt.


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Warum versuchst du eigentlich, mit diesem Unkraut dein Essen zu verstecken?^^
> 
> Und wo ist die Hauptspeise?



Das nennt sich Salat. Hast du vielleicht schonmal auf einem Big Mac gesehen  
300gr Fleisch reichten für eine Hauptspeise.

Moin!


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morgähn! Gratulation an Konov!



danke


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2012)

Knäckebrot mit Nutella <3


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Salat. Hast du vielleicht schonmal auf einem Big Mac gesehen
> 300gr Fleisch reichten für eine Hauptspeise.
> 
> Moin!




Hey hey hey. Nur weil mir ein richtiges Essen nur mit Fleisch und 2 Salatblättchen zu wenig ist, bedeutet das nicht, das ich nur Fast Food esse. Mir fehlen halt nur die Kohlenhydrate dabei, wodurch das Ganze etwas nahrhafter wird.

Bis zum Abendessen habe ich zumeist nur 3 Brötchen an einem Tag gegessen und dann muss es eben Abends was Richtiges geben.

Nur dieser Salatanteil ist ja nun wirklich mikrig  Das bedeutet ja, das es quasi nur Fleisch ist.


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2012)

Wir haben doch neulich darüber gesprochen, dass es BILD zeitungen gratis für jeden Haushalt geben soll.
Das ist jetzt Wirklichkeit geworden... war heute bei der Post um mir meine Klamotten fürs Briefe austeilen abzuholen.

Ich darf am Samstag Vormittag die erste BILD zeitung gratis an alle Haushalte verteilen - ganz große Klasse 

Vielleicht sollte ich den ganzen Bestand einfach abfackeln ^^


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

ich habe es dir gesagt ^^ aber du meintest ja nein ich muss sowas nicht machen ^^


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ach ja, das ist draus geworden



löwenzahn selbst geplückt ?


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Juni 2012)

Da muss doch jeder Zusteller jubeln- bei solchen Aktionen, wie von der Bild! Der sichert Arbeitsplätze  Und ich bin mir sicher bei der Post wird sehr viel mehr Schund versendet


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Da muss doch jeder Zusteller jubeln- bei solchen Aktionen, wie von der Bild! Der sichert Arbeitsplätze  Und ich bin mir sicher bei der Post wird sehr viel mehr Schund versendet



Naja, irgendwie ist es beängstigend, dass jetzt jeder die BILD aufgezwungen bekommt.
Irgendwie hat das einen sehr faden Beigeschmack diese Verblödung bei jedem Bundesbürger auf dem Tisch zu sehen. Es ist ja bis dato schon als "Volks" Zeitung verschrien.... das setzt jetzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf 

Übrigens darf ich nur die nicht beliefern, die KEINE WERBUNG und KEINE KOSTENLOSEN ZEITUNGEN an ihrem Briefkasten stehen haben.
Alle mit KEINE WERBUNG bekommen die BILD trotzdem


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

und schon ne kettensäge an dein rad montiert ? ^^


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und schon ne kettensäge an dein rad montiert ? ^^



Ich benutze ein Post Fahrrad, das wird nicht funktionieren, es sei denn ich brech über Nacht auf dem Postgelände ein


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich den ganzen Bestand einfach abfackeln ^^




Sie SOLLEN BRENNEN!!!!


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

postfahräder sind die panzer unter den fahrädern konov ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Juni 2012)

Er sollte sich lieber eine Haube fürs Fahrrad besorgen, wenn dann alle anfangen ihn zu bewerfen...


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> postfahräder sind die panzer unter den fahrädern konov ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß, ich bins ja letzten Samstag selbst schon kurz gefahren. Fährt sich nicht sonderlich angenehm!


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

aber dank der stützräder kein problem mit umkippen ^^


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> aber dank der stützräder kein problem mit umkippen ^^



Die "Stützräder" werden nur zum stehen ausgeklappt, beim Fahren sind die Oben ^^

Beim Fahren mit vollen Taschen fühlt es sich an wie ein Panzer aufm Einrad


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwie ist es beängstigend, dass jetzt jeder die BILD aufgezwungen bekommt.
> 
> KEINE WERBUNG und KEINE KOSTENLOSEN ZEITUNGEN



Macht mir keine Angst.
a) ich habe seit Jahren diesen Aufkleber am Briefkasten
b) sehe ich mich geistig wie auch körperlich in der Lage, ein Bildzeitung zu entsorgen, ohne mein Seelenheil zu gefährden. (wenn ich denn eine bekäme)

Und genau das stört mich an der Alle-gegen-Bild-Kampagne. BILD verblödet, Meinungsmache etc. Stimmt soweit, nur sprechen die Initiatoren dem Volke damit ab, mental stabil genug zu sein, um eine einzige BILDzeitung zu überstehen, ohne ihr ganzes Weltbild auf den Kopf zu stellen und Richtung BILDzeitung auszurichten.

Hätte man die Argumente auf diese unglaubliche Papierverschwendung aufgebaut - ok.
Normale BILDzeitung (ohne Beilage) wiegt 150gr. 40 Mio will man unters Volk bringen. 6000 Tonnen Papier! Ich gehe aber eher von einer dickeren Ausgabe aus. BamS-mäßig. 20.000 Tonnen? Dazu die zusätzlich anfallenden Transportwege....

Aber darum gehts ja nicht. 

*wink* muss zur Dienstberatung.


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2012)

Die Kosten hätte man wunderbar wo anders unterbringen können


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juni 2012)

Meh, wieder nach Hause geschafft. Nun die grad geholten MCP-Tropfen vertilgt und ab jetzt hoffen, dass sie wirken. Widerlich ist das doch alles. Mal gespannt, ob mir die Kombi aus Buscopan und MCP wieder auf den Kreislauf schlägt


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Juni 2012)

Jaja, die guten MCP-Tropfen. Es gibt Tage an denen ich ohne gar nicht aus dem Haus komme. Mein Magen ist morgens teilweise so übersäuert, das man fast schon zu Hause bleiben mag.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juni 2012)

Na ja, hilft halt gegen die Übelkeit. War wohl doch nicht nur son Zwei-Tages-Infekt, sondern gestern nur ein freies Intervall -.-


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

ich nehm jeden morgen eine omeprazol 40 mg

nachdem die galle rauswar und ich nach 3 monaten nach der op anfing normal zu essen viel aua

laut gastrologen weder bei magenspieglung noch ultraschall noch blutwerte was gefunden

weil das mit der gallensteine so spät entdeckt wurde ich und vorher pfeifisches drüsenfieber hatte und die galle weg ist ist die magensäure produktion hinüber und ist chronisch bei mir geworden laut gastrologen


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Juni 2012)

Derzeit wird unser Büro renoviert, die Türen des Büros sind daher aus Lärmgründen geschlossen. Zusätzlich sitze ich nicht in meinem Büro, sondern dem meiner Kollegin, weil bei mir nun auch der Teppich rausgerissen wird. Neben mir unsere Baldauszubildende, die für 2 Wochen verpflichtet wurde, während unsere andere Angestellte (ihre Cousine, daher der Kontakt) im Urlaub ist.

Gerade kommt ein größerer Mandant rein, beide kennen sich natürlich noch nicht, zeigt mit dem Finger auf sie, fragt sie ob sie Frau X ist. "ja...?" "2 Kaffee bitte" und geht wieder raus 

Der Blick war göttlich.


----------



## win3ermute (19. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass Jennifer Lopez so gut schauspielern kann.



Eigentlich ist sie eine Schauspielerin, die auch ein wenig grausliches Zeug singen kann. Wenn Du sie schauspielerisch in Top-Form sehen möchtest, dann schau Dir Soderberghs wunderbaren "Out of sight" an. George Clooney und die Lopez lassen da die Funken nur so sprühen.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juni 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist sie eine Schauspielerin, die auch ein wenig grausliches Zeug singen kann. Wenn Du sie schauspielerisch in Top-Form sehen möchtest, dann schau Dir Soderberghs wunderbaren "Out of sight" an. George Clooney und die Lopez lassen da die Funken nur so sprühen.



Die Mucke ist kacke, darüber müssen wir uns glaube ich nicht streiten, aber ich war trotzdem skeptisch, was die Lopez als Schauspielerin angeht, aber in dem Film fand ich sie wirklich gut. Danke für den Tip, werd ich mir dann mal anschauen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juni 2012)

Hat Pro7 eigentlich nur 2 Werbungen ?
Einmal diese behinderte Axe Werbung mit dem wohl behindersten Werbesong der Welt & dann einmal die "Comedy-Night" Werbung mit dem wohl 2t behindersten Werbesong of all tiem


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juni 2012)

axe anarchy werbung ist cool ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen. Gerade einen örtlichen Zeitungsartikel gesehen: Auf dem Friedhof wurden Knochen gefunden! Oh nein ...

Ich mein klar ... schlussendlich gehts darum, das ein Friedhof nun durch Regenfälle unterspült wurde und einige Knochen nun plötzlich "oben" ankommen und daher täglich Wärter durch die Gegend rennen, um z. B. Schädel zu entfernen. Aber diese Aufmachung mit Knochen auf dem Friedhof. Herrlich


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen *wink*

Hier is gestern n Kran aufn Haus gestürzt, keine Verletzten, aber Vollsperrung einer der Hauptverkehrsstraßen... Wasn Chaos.


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Morgen..
Hat´jemand ´nen Kaffee für mich?


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juni 2012)

Ich hab grad n Kaffee ausm Krups-Vollautomat vor mir... Also eher nen Cappu, das Ding schäumt noch selbstständig Milch auf und so *_*

Ich schieb dir mal einen rüber ^^


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Wir sollten Heiraten!


----------



## Manaori (20. Juni 2012)

Guten MOrgen allerseits! =D 

Oh... ne Hochzeit. Um es wie Cpt. (!) Jack Sparrow zu sagen: Drinks für alle!


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2012)

Morgen ihr Luschen! 

Hier herrscht Dauerregen und Untergangsstimmung, geil und bei dem Wetter heut nachmittag Vorstellungsgespräch für meinen zweiten Minijob 

Bin ich froh wenn das rum ist, heut abend gehts ins Kino Snowwhite gucken, hoffentlich lohnt sich die Kohle


----------



## Manaori (20. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen ihr Luschen!
> 
> Hier herrscht Dauerregen und Untergangsstimmung, geil und bei dem Wetter heut nachmittag Vorstellungsgespräch für meinen zweiten Minijob
> 
> Bin ich froh wenn das rum ist, heut abend gehts ins Kino Snowwhite gucken, hoffentlich lohnt sich die Kohle



Auweih. Äh.. viel Spaß. Und... es ist ziemlich schwül hier, schieb mal was von deinem Regen ab! ._.

Mh... also, ich hab ihn gesehen und fand ihn ehrlich gesagt nicht so gut. Erzähl mir wenn du fertig bist was du davon hältst


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Juni 2012)

Morgen! Und ich sag Dir, es lohnt sich nicht (orakel-denn ich war nicht im Film) ausser Du stehst auf Gesichsausdrücke wie diesen  ...passt zu allen Situationen: Freude  , Traurigkeit  , Angst  , etc...
Aber nichtsdestotrotz wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß!

Kaffe wäre glaub ich auch bei mir eine Option, ich bekomm heut die Augen nicht richtig auf ...


----------



## Manaori (20. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morgen! Und ich sag Dir, es lohnt sich nicht (orakel-denn ich war nicht im Film) ausser Du stehst auf Gesichsausdrücke wie diesen  ...passt zu allen Situationen: Freude  , Traurigkeit  , Angst  , etc...
> Aber nichtsdestotrotz wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß!
> 
> Kaffe wäre glaub ich auch bei mir eine Option, ich bekomm heut die Augen nicht richtig auf ...



.... Ich wollte es nicht aussprechen, aber: Genau dieses. Hab mir mal ein paar Kritiken durchgelesen... Zitat: "Ich weiß nicht, was ihr habt, sie ist echt besser geworden seit Twilight! Einmal lächelt sie sogar!" Ich hab ja nix gegen die Frau persönlich, aber ist es nicht ein wenig... traurig für einen Schauspieler, wenn hervorgehoben werden muss, dass er/sie einmal lächelt bzw lacht? o.O


*kaffee hinschieb* Liegt alles am Wetter, jawohl.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2012)

Mir gefällt nur diese... Eingebung nicht das Charlize Theron sich von Miss Stewarts... Schönheit bedroht fühlt... weswegen ich den Film höchstens im Free TV schauen werde, wenn sonst nichts anderes läuft...


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Kaffe wäre glaub ich auch bei mir eine Option, ich bekomm heut die Augen nicht richtig auf ...



Dito. Bin müde und das Wetter wirkt wie eine stille Mahnung, nur keine gute Laune aufkommen zu lassen.
Der längste Tag des Jahres wird für mich wohl einer der kürzesten werden. Ich will auf die Couch unter meine Lieblingskuscheldecke.
"[font="""]Damit aus einem schlechten Tag ein miserabler wird, verbringe ihn damit, das Unmögliche zu wollen."[/font]


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Wir sollten Heiraten!



Ich heirate nicht. Kostet nur Geld.

Hab ganz vergessen, dass RE:Retribution ja dieses Jahr noch rauskommt, nu freu ich mich direkt nochmal drauf. Und das auch noch kurz nach meinem Geburtstag, da läd mich bestimmt wer ins Kino ein


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2012)

Klingt ja alles nicht so positiv mit Snowwhite, lass ich mich mal überraschen...


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morgen! Und ich sag Dir, es lohnt sich nicht (orakel-denn ich war nicht im Film) ausser Du stehst auf Gesichsausdrücke wie diesen  ...passt zu allen Situationen: Freude  , Traurigkeit  , Angst  , etc...
> Aber nichtsdestotrotz wünsch ich Dir viel Spaß!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt einfach Gründe,manche Filme,mit bestimmten Schauspielern zu meiden!


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2012)

Naja ob Emma Watson der richtige Vergleich ist - finde die hat durch ihre Mimik und Gestik, insbesondere die Augen auch nicht unbedingt immer die größte Ausdrucksstärke.

Aber Kristen Stewart kann ich echt nicht beurteilen, hab die Twilight Dinger nie gesehen....


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Juni 2012)

haben untereinander immer gespaßt, welcher Gesichtsausdruck wohl welche Emotion bedeutet. "Hass, nein ... Trauer!"



Gerade war hier fürn paar Minuten der Strom im Umkreis weg. Wollten gerade die Handwerker im Haus zur Sau machen, bis wir bemerkten, das wir nicht die einzigen ohne Strom sind. Scheinbar wurde da wer deneuralisiert. Oder mehrere, dauerte ja länger als einige Sekunden.


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja ob Emma Watson der richtige Vergleich ist - finde die hat durch ihre Mimik und Gestik, insbesondere die Augen auch nicht unbedingt immer die größte Ausdrucksstärke.
> 
> Aber Kristen Stewart kann ich echt nicht beurteilen, hab die Twilight Dinger nie gesehen....



Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht auf Emma Watson (Generell halte ich die ganzen Harry-Potter-Jung-"Schauspieler" auch nicht für helle Kerzen in der Torte- Schauspielerisch gesehen.).Das Bild fand´ich einfach nur sehr passend.


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Das bezieht sich jetzt nicht auf Emma Watson (Generell halte ich die ganzen Harry-Potter-Jung-"Schauspieler" auch nicht für helle Kerzen in der Torte- Schauspielerisch gesehen.).Das Bild fand´ich einfach nur sehr passend.



Problem ist halt dass das Kino so teuer ist und man eben erstmal die Kröten rauswerfen muss um es zu beurteilen.
Ich schau mir jetzt auch nicht vorher mal eben die Twilight Saga an


----------



## Manaori (20. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja ob Emma Watson der richtige Vergleich ist - finde die hat durch ihre Mimik und Gestik, insbesondere die Augen auch nicht unbedingt immer die größte Ausdrucksstärke.
> 
> Aber Kristen Stewart kann ich echt nicht beurteilen, hab die Twilight Dinger nie gesehen....



Sagen wir so... ich finde dieses Bild hier durchaus passend: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zwar halte ich die Frau nicht für völlig unfähig, allerdings finde ich, dass sie in Hauptrollen (gerade wenn es wie bei Snowwhite um "innere/wahre Schönheit") schlichtweg für falsch besetzt. Soweit ich weiß macht sie isch in Nebenrollen echt gut, aber sobald es um etwas geht, wo sie einen Charakter verkörpern soll, in dem so einiges vor sich gehen müsste (gut, man kann jetzt über das Character developement von Snowwhite generell streiten), versagt so, so bösartig das klingt. Und stimmt schon, sie als schöner darzustellen als Charlize Theron tut ein wenig weh 

Aber wie jeder Film hat auch der durchaus ein paar MOmente - ich persönlich finde ihn nicht das Geld wert, aber vllt siehst du das wieder ganz anders


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Problem ist halt dass das Kino so teuer ist und man eben erstmal die Kröten rauswerfen muss um es zu beurteilen.
> Ich schau mir jetzt auch nicht vorher mal eben die Twilight Saga an



Mit ein wenig Ahnung und Gefühl für die Filmbranche,kann man sich viel Geld und Zeit ersparen.
Harry Potter und Twilight habe ich mir auch nicht angetan.
Gründe sind unteranderem: Schwache Besetzung,Story(board) (Dialoge etc.) zu uninteressant,länge bzw. Aufteilung der Filme usw.- und der wichtigste Punk:
ICH BIN HETERO!


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juni 2012)

http://www.collegehumor.com/video/5635698/remix-kristen-stewart-bites-her-lower-lip-a-lot

die will halt es sich abwöhnen auf die lippe zu beissen


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uHpEJ749TRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hier war sie in meinen Augen die perfekte Besetzung und hat auch toll gespielt. Snowwhite hab ich noch nicht gesehen, aber ich kann diese ganze Aufregung um sie nicht verstehen.. Ich finde z.B., dass man durchaus Emotionen bei ihr sehen kann.


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2012)

Naja, ich denke dass sie für die Rolle der schwarzhaarigen Schönen in einer erwachsenen Märchenverfilmung die relativ düster gehalten ist, durchaus geeignet ist.
In Twilight war doch auch alles eher düster oder hab ich da nen falschen Eindruck? Wie gesagt, hab die Twilight Filme nie gesehen, nur Ausschnitte und Trailer.

Aber inwieweit sie emotionen glaubhaft rüberbringt - keine Ahnung, dafür kenn ich sie zu wenig


----------



## Manaori (20. Juni 2012)

Also... hab mir mit meinem Freund die ersten beiden Teile mal angeschaut und ich weiß nicht... es sollte wohl düster sein, aber davon kam weder von den Settings her, noch von den Schauspielern ODER der Story auch nur ansatzweise was rüber, zumindest in meinen Augen. Gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Ob die Bücher auch so sind oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da die zu dem zählen werden was ich nie lesen möchte ^^

Snowwhite ist stellenweise tatsächlich sehr düster, aber ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es sehr... naja... aufgesetzt war. Man versuchte da mit Druck "Das muss jetzt düster sein" und da kam das Feeling nicht mit rüber. Das zusätzlich zu einigen z.T. sehr offensichtlichen Anleihen an anderen Filmen (Herr der Ringe, Prinzessin Monoke etc) ließ mich den Film eher weniger ernst nehmen..


----------



## NoHeroIn (20. Juni 2012)

Düster im Sinne von Dark-Knight-Düster? Das trifft weder auf Twilight noch auf Snow White zu.

Beides sind halt Filme, deren Zielgruppe eher so 14 - 18 Jahre alte, weibliche Jugendliche sind. Verglichen mit anderen Filmen, die für diese Zielgruppe gemacht werden (Tanzfilme oder so) sind sie sicher düster. Aber im Vergleich mit andere Filmen, die ich als düster bezeichnen würde - Dark Knight, Sleepy Hollow, Requiem for a dream, Equilibrium etc. - sind sie es nicht. 

Und ich bin auch der Ansicht, dass selbst Jason Statham ein verängstigtes Mädchen besser hätte spilen können als Kristen Stewart. x)


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Also... hab mir mit meinem Freund die ersten beiden Teile mal angeschaut und ich weiß nicht... es sollte wohl düster sein, aber davon kam weder von den Settings her, noch von den Schauspielern ODER der Story auch nur ansatzweise was rüber, zumindest in meinen Augen. Gewollt und nicht gekonnt. Ob die Bücher auch so sind oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da die zu dem zählen werden was ich nie lesen möchte ^^
> 
> Snowwhite ist stellenweise tatsächlich sehr düster, aber ich hatte den Eindruck, dass es sehr... naja... aufgesetzt war. Man versuchte da mit Druck "Das muss jetzt düster sein" und da kam das Feeling nicht mit rüber. Das zusätzlich zu einigen z.T. sehr offensichtlichen Anleihen an anderen Filmen (Herr der Ringe, Prinzessin Monoke etc) ließ mich den Film eher weniger ernst nehmen..



Schade, klingt echt nicht so prall.
Grade HDR als Mittelalterliches-Schlachten-Düster-Märchen-Genre-Primus immer wieder herzunehmen, statt mal was neu zu machen ist wenig reizvoll. 
Aber wie gesagt, ich lass mich überraschen...

Mit "düster" meine ich erstmal ein mittelalterliches Szenario, das muss für mich nicht bedeuten dass 90 Minuten nur Dämmerung herrscht. ^^
Schwer zu beschreiben. Im Trailer kommt Snowwhite relativ düster und erwachsen rüber.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juni 2012)

erst ab den dritten teil wird es etwas bedrohlicher

düster sind teil 1 und 2 nicht weil teil 1 zerstört der feenglitzer das düstere und bei teil 2 das glitzern beim brunen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin

ich durfte mich heut von den ganzen Kiddies verabschieden, die ich während des FSJ betreut habe. Hätte ich am Anfang gedacht, dass das so schwer wird... 

Naja, das Leben geht weiter.


----------



## Konov (20. Juni 2012)

Thema Fahrrad/Auto ausm "Was regt euch so richtig auf" Thread:


Es ist doch immer die ewige Diskussion - Radfahrer gegen Autofahrer. Jeder macht mal seine Fehler, pauschalisieren sollte man da nicht.
Radfahrer müssen die Radwege benutzen, wieso das manche nicht tun, ist mir schleierhaft.
Aber mitm Rennrad 40km/h aufm Radweg? Viel zu Riskant. Da braucht nur jemand ausm Hauseingang kommen und es gibt vielleicht nen Toten.

Insofern Rennrad-Fahrer auf der Straße fahren - ja.
Aber mit der Bedingung, dass sie rechts fahren, soweit möglich. Jeder hat genug Verstand um das einigermaßen einzuschätzen.

Autofahrer müssen in solchen Situationen dann umsichtig und ggf. bei Gegenverkehr geduldig hinter dem Radfahrer herfahren - hetzen und darauf pochen dass die Straße nur Autos gehört ist völliges Fehlverhalten!
Wenn man mal ne Minute hinter nem Radfahrer herfahren muss - oder seien es 3 oder gar 10 Minuten, dann ist das eben so. Gegenseitige Rücksicht sollte hier eigentlich dazu führen, dass man den Radfahrer nicht drängelt oder über den Haufen fährt.
Und wer sich aufregt, dass ihm ein paar Minuten Zeit flöten gehen, den muss man sowieso nicht Ernst nehmen! Denn soviel Rücksicht und Geduld sollte man in unserer Gesellschaft und im Straßenverkehr nunmal mitbringen.

Wer da kein Bock drauf hat, fährt am besten weder Fahrrad noch Auto!


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wer da kein Bock drauf hat, fährt am besten weder Fahrrad noch Auto!



Deshalb will ich ja auch einen Panzer - aber mir gibt ja keiner einen, so unverständlich das auch erscheinen mag!


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Insofern Rennrad-Fahrer auf der Straße fahren - ja.



Rein inhaltlich will ich mich da gar nicht einmischen. Da prallen zuviele Argumente aufeinander. Der ADFC hätte am liebsten absolute Narrenfreiheit, so scheint es zumindest. Jeder Autofahrer, der auf einer gut befahrenen Straße mal hinter einem Rennradler hinterhergefahren ist, möchte sie am liebsten in den Straßengraben schicken. Und  Radfahrer wollen ... Radfahren?

Nur die derzeitige Rechtslage sieht keine generelle Rennradfahrer-BDR-ADFC-wasweißich-Ausnahme vor. Das wollte ich nur klarstellen. Nicht aus Streitsucht, sonder aus 'beruflicher Ambivalenz'.

Aber was ich wirklich absonderlich finde: bierbäuchige, Gerolsteiner-kostümierte dicke Specklarven in Pampershöschen, die in der Stadt neben dem ausgebauten Radweg auf der vierspurigen Straße langhecheln und Ampeln für Lichterketten halten.


----------



## LarsW (21. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Aber was ich wirklich absonderlich finde: bierbäuchige, Gerolsteiner-kostümierte dicke Specklarven in Pampershöschen, die in der Stadt neben dem ausgebauten Radweg auf der vierspurigen Straße langhecheln und Ampeln für Lichterketten halten.



Und das ist leider die Realität.
Aber auch hier gibt es Ausnahmen.Mein Unverständnis fängt bei den Autofahrern an,die 300m vorher (!) anfangen zu hupen,dann hinter dir tierisch in die Eisen gehen,um im zweiten Ganz an die vorbei heizen (Ja- wir sind Nebeneinander gefahren [mit dem Unterschied,dass ich bzw. mein Trainingspartner es auch können.],wenig befahrene Landstraße,Porsche fahrer.).
Mittlerweile habe ich da meine ganz eigenen Mittel mir zu helfen.Vom unmissverständlichen Wurf der Trinkflasche ist ein Klassiker.
Meine Lieblingsaktion ist aber,an einer roten Ampel den Kofferraum des besagten Autofahrers,kurz bevor die Ampel umspringt,zu öffnen.
Die Blicke sind göttlich!   


Morgen im übrigen!


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Juni 2012)

*Milch + Kakaopulver auf den Tisch stell, Kaffee-Silo anmach*
Ich hoffe ja immer, heute wär Freitag ... so wie damals ... da war Weihnachten ja noch im April, das kann man sich ja heute alles gar nicht mehr vorstellen ...


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> so wie damals ... da war Weihnachten ja noch im April, das kann man sich ja heute alles gar nicht mehr vorstellen ...


*kaffenehm* 

war das nicht damals als wir noch nen kaiser hatten?


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Juni 2012)

Morgen *schlurf* Wie Weihnachten im April?! Du meinst vermutlich das Wetter an Weihnachten war wie im April...


----------



## Numbe (21. Juni 2012)

Als Autofahrer stören mich persönlich nur die alten, lahmen ü60ger... Das liegt aber nicht am Tempo, sondern daran, dass die meist dezente Gleichgewichtsprobleme haben und so lustig hin und her pendeln..- ODER aus Prinzip den Radweg nicht nutzen. (Und natürlich sind die am liebsten zu Stoßzeiten unterwegs..- Freitags zum Feierabend, wenn die Stadt überquillt.)
Was genauso schlimm ist sind Einradfahrer.- Das kommt bei uns gerad wieder in Mode. Mir wird schlecht wenn ich allein an die beiden Mädels denke (Lass sie 12 gewesen sein...) welche nebeneinander auf ihren Einrädern auf dem Bürgersteig 'fuhren'. Am Rudern und Wedeln mit den Armen...- Ich hab sie schon auf der Straße liegen sehen.

Gegen wirkliche Rennradfahrer habe ich nichts. Genauso wenig gegen Leute, die noch einigermaßen fix und sicher mit dem Rad unterwegs sind. Hinter denen fahr ich auch genügsam her - oder nutze die nächste Seitenstraße zum 'umfahren'. Was mich eher stört sind dann die Drängler hinter mir, das ist wirklich unverständlich... Zumal ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe mit Radfahrern. Die kommen bei einer grünen Ampel sogar schneller in Gang als manch Autofahrer und da in der Stadt meist eh 'nur' 50kmh gefahren wird...- Meine Güte.

Wenn ich selbst Rad fahre nutze ich den Fahrradweg, auch wenn ich dafür Umwege fahren muss.- Wenn wenig los ist auch den Gehweg *shrug*. Liegt aber daran, dass ich es hasse ein Auto hinter mir zu haben beim Radeln...- Dann denke ich immer an so Fahrer wie meinen Vater, die einen dann bewusst durch Hupen oder Auffahren erschrecken. *schüttel*




LarsW schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich da meine ganz eigenen Mittel mir zu helfen.Vom unmissverständlichen Wurf der Trinkflasche ist ein Klassiker.
> Meine Lieblingsaktion ist aber,an einer roten Ampel den Kofferraum des besagten Autofahrers,kurz bevor die Ampel umspringt,zu öffnen.
> Die Blicke sind göttlich!



... Dann lass den Autofahrer sich erschrecken, wenn ihm eine Trinkflasche auf die Windschutzscheibe knallt, dass Lenkrad verreißen...- Ja, dann darfst du wirklich den Kofferraum aufmachen um den Verbandskasten zu suchen. (Und vermutlich noch mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt kommen.)

Kofferraum aufmachen gut und schön. Aber auch hier: Prost-Mahlzeit wenn dir beim Anfahren des PKW-Halters mal was entgegen kommt. 

Total unverständlich für mich...- Fehler macht jeder. Auch der genervte Autofahrer, wenn er zu nah auffährt oder sonst was. Aber auf Fehler sollte man vernünftig reagieren und nicht bewusst dafür 'büßen' lassen, das zeugt doch von einem vernünftigen und umsichtigen Verhalten im Straßenverkehr. (Welches man ja eigentlich an den Tag legen sollte.)
Das sind jetzt vielleicht 'kleine' 'Vergehen'...- Wenn dir jemand die Vorfahrt nimmt, fährst du dann bewusst los, einfach um dem anderen Fahrer zu zeigen, dass er einen Fehler gemacht hat? Ich denke nicht. Ebenso wirft man auch keine Gegenstände auf ein fahrendes Auto. (Ob nun Trinkflasche oder Stein, ich verjage mich schon wenn mir ein Vogel auf die Scheibe knallt...)


----------



## LarsW (21. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> ... Dann lass den Autofahrer sich erschrecken, wenn ihm eine Trinkflasche auf die Windschutzscheibe knallt, dass Lenkrad verreißen...- Ja, dann darfst du wirklich den Kofferraum aufmachen um den Verbandskasten zu suchen. (Und vermutlich noch mit dem Gesetz in Konflikt kommen.)
> 
> Kofferraum aufmachen gut und schön. Aber auch hier: Prost-Mahlzeit wenn dir beim Anfahren des PKW-Halters mal was entgegen kommt.
> 
> ...



Das mit der Trinkflasche ist auch eher die Ausnahme.Schließlich will ich mir nicht immer wieder ´ne neue Kaufen. 
Aber beim öffnen des Kofferraum passiert ja beherzt wenig.Ich stehe.Das Auto steht.Es wird grün.Der Kofferraum öffnet sich.Und ich fahre los.
Das einzige was passiert ist ein verpassen der Grünphase des PKW`s.
Aber Grundlegend bin ich auch nicht auf Rache auf.Bei Hupen winke ich meißtens freundlich,und lächel.Das Ärgert viel mehr. 


Aber genug von der STV(o).Ich war das letzte mal vor einem Jahr auf´m Rad.Das frustriert hier nur.
Also..was stellt Ihr heute noch so an?
*Kakao nimmt*


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Juni 2012)

Hehe- ü60 Radfahrer kenn ich hier auch. Am besten sind die Urlauber hier....Fahren das ganze Jahr kein Rad und meinen nur weil sie in an der flachen Küste Urlaub  machen, aufs Rad steigen zu müssen. Die schaukeln wirklich ganz schlimm. Ich seh die dann auch immer schon mir vors Auto fallen.  Auf- und Absteigen, das sind die schlimmsten Momente.
Und natürlich sind die auch total überfordert und wissen nicht wie man die Radwege benutzt^^


----------



## Numbe (21. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> ...Also..was stellt Ihr heute noch so an?
> *Kakao nimmt*



Da Amazon mir heute morgen eine Email hinterlassen hat, in der sich entschuldigt wurde dass es zu Lieferverzögerungen kam (Hat mich bei Hermes jetzt nicht soho gewundert...) ... Hoffen, dass mein Päckchen heute noch ankommt. Oder zumindest morgen...- Freitags, 12 Uhr Feierabend. x_x




Ellesmere schrieb:


> Und natürlich sind die auch total überfordert und wissen nicht wie man die Radwege benutzt^^



Naja, wer weiß...- Vielleicht wissen sie auch nicht, was das ist... Ein Fahrradweg. Damals hatte man ja nichts, und vorallem keinen Bedarf an Radwegen. Bauer Huberts Karren konnt man ja ohne große Gefahr auch mit dem Drahtesel überholen.


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Wenn ich selbst Rad fahre nutze ich den Fahrradweg, auch wenn ich dafür Umwege fahren muss.- Wenn wenig los ist auch den Gehweg *shrug*. Liegt aber daran, dass ich es hasse ein Auto hinter mir zu haben beim Radeln...- Dann denke ich immer an so Fahrer wie meinen Vater, die einen dann bewusst durch Hupen oder Auffahren erschrecken. *schüttel*



Da muss ich dir zustimmen, ich hasse es auch und ich bin mittlerweile leidenschaftlicher Radfahrer zu jeder Tageszeit.
Wenn ein Auto oder ein LKW hinter mir ist, fühle ich mich eher beklemmt als wohl und will deshalb auch, dass derjenige schnell überholt und nicht Gefahr läuft mich über den Haufen zu fahren.

Manchmal winke ich PKWs oder andere sogar vorbei, worauf diese manche aber sogar gar nicht reagieren weil sie so langsam dahindümpeln... es ist immer unterschiedlich wie die Verkehrsteilnehmer reagieren...

Thema ü60 Radfahrer:
Die müssen sich natürlich im Klaren sein, dass die Straßen voller sind als vor 40 Jahren und außerdem müssen sie ihre eigenen Fähigkeiten besser kennen. 
Wenn sie eine Gefahr darstellen durch unkontrolliertes Fahren oder schlechte Reaktionszeiten und es selbst nicht wissen, kann man ihnen natürlich keinen Vorwurf machen, aber man muss eine Möglichkeit zur Selbstkontrolle finden.


ach äh...guten morgen


----------



## LarsW (21. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Thema ü60 Radfahrer:
> Die müssen sich natürlich im Klaren sein, dass die Straßen voller sind als vor 40 Jahren und außerdem müssen sie ihre eigenen Fähigkeiten besser kennen.
> Wenn sie eine Gefahr darstellen durch unkontrolliertes Fahren oder schlechte Reaktionszeiten und es selbst nicht wissen, kann man ihnen natürlich keinen Vorwurf machen, aber man muss eine Möglichkeit zur Selbstkontrolle finden.


Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir dann aber lieber,wenn Sie auf dem Fahrrad fahren,als mit dem Auto.
Das sind nämlich die Herrschaften,die mich potentiell versuchen auf dem Rennrad Tod zu fahren!


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist es mir dann aber lieber,wenn Sie auf dem Fahrrad fahren,als mit dem Auto.
> Das sind nämlich die Herrschaften,die mich potentiell versuchen auf dem Rennrad Tod zu fahren!



Ja, durch die größe des kontrollierten Gefährts ist es natürlich mit Auto oder sogar LKW noch riskanter...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2012)

jaja das Fahrrad teufel und engel in einem ^^
ja weis wie das ist nen rad zu haben kreisel zu 2/3 überquert über den rad weg wollte letzen teil über queren dan kan so ne olle an 
vorderad knutsch stoßstage von auto die hatte nen blick wie als währe nen zombie am steuer aber auf einmal sah sich mir wo eas passiert ist 
sagt die noch cool ist was passiert dan hat sie von mir ne antwort bekommen dan war sie ruhig und ist abgezoggen


aja und habe nen nissan leaf gesehen den es auch in deutschland seit kurzen gibt 36K &#8364; hier in japan kostet der sogar mehr ^^
reine e-karre und den hätte ich gerne für unseren betrieb ^^ http://www.nissan.co.jp/NV350CARAVAN/index.html?rstid=20120425rst000000028


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

Ein beliebter Schlachtruf wenn mich mal wieder ein Autofahrer fast übern Haufen fährt, weil er die Augen net richtig aufmacht:

"Augen auf beim Eierkauf!"

Passt zwar irgendwie nicht, klingt aber witzig


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2012)

Zum Thema Überholen auf der Landstraße: der Fahrer darf außerorts hupen, um damit sein Überholen anzukündigen. Gerade wenn ihr nebeneinander fahrt wäre das also eine gute Warnung, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer ist, dass wenn einer ausschwenkt er nicht wirklich Platz zum Ausweichen hat. Schließlich kann er ja nicht wissen, dass ihr beide nebeneinander gut fahren könnt.

Naja, aber Fahrrad - Auto wird wohl ein ewiges Streitthema sein/bleiben. Ich für meinen Teil fahre beides gerne.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juni 2012)

Moin moin!  


Naaa Konov wie fandest du den Film gestern? War er sein Geld wert?


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juni 2012)

welcher film ?


----------



## Manaori (21. Juni 2012)

Snowwhite  Er hatte erwähnt dass er ihn sich anschauen wollte... und ich bin neugierig auf seine Meinung, weil ich ihn eher nicht gut fand


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Juni 2012)

Den Film würd ich mir höchstens anschauen wenn er fürn paar Euro in so ner "Greifen-sie-zu-ist-zwar-mist-aber-billig"-Kiste zu finden ist.


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

Also Snowwhite habe ich gestern nicht gesehen.
Wir waren doch nicht im Kino weil es in Strömen geregnet hat und eine Freundin dann doch keine Lust hat, bin dann mitm Kumpel nur was trinken gegangen.

Eventuell holen wir das nächste Woche noch nach.

Es eilt ja nicht, solange der Film im Kino läuft, kann man auch reingehen und ihn anschauen ^^


----------



## Manaori (21. Juni 2012)

Aaah okay, gut *g* 

Und jaa @Grüne Brille, das dachte ich mir auch, aber da war die perfide Neugier dann doch ein wenig stärker... Ich dachte mir: So schlecht kann der doch nicht sein, und vllt ist die Steward doch besser, wenn sie mal was andres spielt als ihre Bella... Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und so.


----------



## Numbe (21. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> ...Gerade wenn ihr nebeneinander fahrt...



Oh. Die fehlen noch in meiner Liste.- Die habe ich wirklich gefressen. Kommt gleich nach den Motorradfahrern, welche zu zweit nebeneinander fahren. Da würde ich beim Überholen auch am liebsten auf den Grünstreifen ausweichen..- Hauptsache so viel Abstand wie nur möglich zu diesen Gestalten haben. x_x

... Und was Kreisverkehr angeht. Da liebe ich Radfahrer und Co. die falsch herum in den Kreisel fahren. (Ja, auch auf dem Radüberweg kann man falsch rum fahren...) Und dann wird auch nicht links und rechts geguckt sondern einfach weiter gefahren... Am besten noch mit Ohrstöpseln und ohne Helm. (Wahlweise auch ohne Licht bei Nacht.) Die gucken einen auch immer doof an, wenn man mal die Hupe antippt...- Ich weiß noch, da hatte ich gerade mal ne Woche meinen 18er Führerschein. Bin abends vom Sport gekommen (Winter = Dunkel), letzter Kreisel vor der Landstraße... Auf einmal stehen drei Jungs vor mir, alle auf dem Fahrrad, alle ohne Licht und Helm und Reflektoren und vielleicht...- puhu - 6? 7? Jahre so in dem Dreh. Da stand ich auch auf der Bremse, oder besser: Ich stand und DANN habe ich die erst bewusst gesehen. Schoooock x.X


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juni 2012)

Manaori schrieb:


> Aaah okay, gut *g*
> Ich dachte mir: So schlecht kann der doch nicht sein, und vllt ist die Steward doch besser, wenn sie mal was andres spielt als ihre Bella... Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt und so.





In The Runaways (2010), einem Film über die gleichnamige Rock 'n' Roll-Band, verkörperte Stewart Joan Jett.[10] Für die Rolle ließ sie sich die Haare kurz schneiden und schwarz färben. *Mit ihrer Filmpartnerin Dakota Fanning, welche in dem Film als Bandkollegin von Joan Jett, Cherie Currie, zu sehen ist, hatte Stewart eine Kussszene.*[11] Eigens für den Film haben Fanning und Stewart einige Songs der Runaways neu eingesungen. Diese sind, bis auf I love Rock 'n' Roll, welchen Stewart alleine singt, auch auf dem Soundtrack zu finden.[12] Zu Cherry Bomb haben Stewart und Fanning ein Musikvideo gedreht.[13]

*Zuletzt war Stewart* in dem Drama Welcome To The Rileys an der Seite von James Gandolfini und Melissa Leo *als jugendliche Prostituierte namens Mallory zu sehen*.[14] Der Film wurde im Rahmen des Sundance Film Festival 2010 zum ersten Mal vorgestellt. Stewart erhielt für diese Rolle überwiegend positive Kritiken.[15]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=85CdDXaW4S4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manaori (21. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne die Frau wie gesagt bishe rnur aus Twilight und aus Snowwhite und war beide Male ziemlich enttäuscht von ihrer Darstellung. Die anderen Filme, in denen sie spielt (auch ich habe gehört dass sie da echt gut gewesen sein soll) werde ich mir aber bei gelegenheit auf jeden Fall mal anschauen, weil ich doch neugierig bin, wieviel sie tatsächlich kann und wieviel bei manchen Filmen auch einfach die Regisseure versagt haben oder ähnliches  Es kommt ja immer auch aufs Team an wie gut ein Schauspieler letztendlich ist.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juni 2012)

Ich kann weder die meisten Autofahrer noch die Fahrradfahrer leiden...

Wurde schon von beiden zu Hauf fast umgefahren, weil sie offenbar schlichtweg zu dämlich sind ihr Gerät anständig zu bedienen... 

Da sind dann die Autofahrer die beim einparken mal eben über 3/4 des Bürgersteigs ranfahren bevor sie dann zurücksetzen und sich halbwegs anständig hinstellen, natürlich vollkommen ohne jegliche Signale und mit einer Geschwindigkeit bei der man wirklich nur noch von Glück reden kann wenn ich ausweiche...

Dann die Fahrradfahrer für die offenbar Verkehrsregeln so bekannt sind wie subtropische Käferarten, die einfach mal kreuz und quer herumfahren, bei Kurven auch ohne zu schauen von Straße auf Weg und zurück auf die Straße fahren...

Wenn ich nicht grundsätzlich immer überwachsam wäre, weil ich grundsätzlich keinem zutraue nicht irgendeinen Scheiß zu bauen, wäre ich schon mehr als einmal unter die Räder gekommen.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Juni 2012)

Sehr sehr unübersichtliche Kurve, mit 30 ausgeschildert, für die Leute, die auf die Landstraße wollen und aus der Mitte der Kurve kommen (sprich Einfahrt mitten in der Kurve) mit Spiegel für beide Seiten. Direkt vor mir zieht ein Rollerfahrer genau in die Straße rein, den ich natürlich fast abschieße, weil er einfach nicht in irgendwelche Richtungen guckt, sondern einfach fährt, statt überhaupt an der Ausfahrt zu halten ...

Ihm fiel auf, was gerade passiert ist, fährt 20 Meter hinter der Kurve dann rechts auf die Tankstelle, wir sind kurz nebeneinander (er eben nicht auf der Straße) und schaut mich aufgeregt an ... Zum Glück stehe ich morgens extra früher auf, um nicht all zu müde zu sein ... Wäre ich noch im Halbschlaf, hätten wir den Unfall gebaut ...

Genauso vor einigen Monaten auf dem Reweparkplatz, ich fahr gerade auf den Parkplatz, als jemand ausparkt, aber nicht nur seine "Spur" dafür ausparkt, sondern den ganzen Parkplatz dafür beansprucht (eigentlich passen da zwei Autos locker aneinander vorbei, man kann auch so ausparken, das man nur die Ausfahrt-Spur benötigt), fährt MIR dabei sogar noch fast in die Karre, obwohl ich STEHE, ich lasse also sogar zurückrollen (bin nicht 1 cm vorgefahren, seitdem er ausparkt) und anschließend gestikuliert ER wild, weil er glaubt, ich hätte IHN gerade fast beim einfahren auf dem Parkplatz erwischt ... Kurz bevor er sogar AUSSTEIGT, fahre ich dann einfach in nem großen Kreis noch weiter rechts um ihn rum und auf die hinteren Parkplätze, er fährt dann auch weiter.


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Juni 2012)

Warum manifestiert sich immer ein Bild von Sheldon vor meinen Augen, wenn ich etwas von Dir lese Selor? 

Nee, aber stimmt schon. Es gibt auf beiden Seiten Stümper! Und je nachdem womit ich gerad unterwegs bin, halt ich mal zur einen Seite und mal zur anderen^^

Soo, die Sonne scheint immer noch ... gar keine Wolke in Sicht  ...das soll doch jetzt wohl nicht den ganzen Sommer so weiter gehen?!

Fährt eine/r von euch eigentl. in den Urlaub? Und wenn was ist das Ziel?


----------



## Manaori (21. Juni 2012)

Ist doch schön, wenn die Sonne scheint  Ich hoffe ja, die Ostsee ist irgendwann auch mal warm genug um darin zu schwimmen >.> Das Wetter kann ruhig mal ein Weilchen so bleiben. 

Mhh... Naja, ich fahr dieses Jahr nach Wacken *g+ Wenn das als Urlaub zählt. Uuuund ne Woche Heimatluft schnuppern in Österreich...... uuund nächsten Frühling nach New York für ein WE. Also ja, doch


----------



## Numbe (21. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Fährt eine/r von euch eigentl. in den Urlaub? Und wenn was ist das Ziel?



Eigentlich war Spanien geplant.- Wird wohl eine Last-Minute-Aktion da der Chef meines Freundes sich bis heute nicht zu der Urlaubsplanung geäußert hat.


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Fährt eine/r von euch eigentl. in den Urlaub? Und wenn was ist das Ziel?



Buffed User haben kein Geld, also gibts auch keinen Urlaub


----------



## Ellesmere (21. Juni 2012)

Uhh Wacken^^ Nee, Hurrican hätte mich wohl auch gereizt aber is mir alles zu teuer, somit wirds wohl "nur" Omas Teichfestival- aber auch dort sind nette Bands  

Ansonsten keine Urlaub weit und breit   Aber der Sommer dies Jahr wird ja auch supi- somit wohnt man dann hier an der Cote d´azur Norddeutschlands^^ 

edit:
Spanien und Österreich sind schon im Topf-also gibt´s doch Buffies mit Geld^^


----------



## Manaori (21. Juni 2012)

Jaaa... mir wärs auch zu teuer, aber ich hab das Ticke tzu Weihnachten bekommen  

Na hoffentlich wird er das *g* Bisher war er zumindest hier (Nähe Kiel) eher seltsam... warm, kalt (teilweise Wechsel spontan über Tag), Gewitterstimmung und schwül ohne Gewitter, Regenwolken ohne Regen etc o.ô 

Ich hoffe doch, dass Österreich nicht sooo teuer wird... wobei, Wien ist ja doch n teures Pflaster und die Fahrten nach LInz und in meinen Heimatort werden's uach in sich haben. Und hey - ein bisschen Gehalt krieg sogar ich als armer BFDler! 

War letztens ganz entsetzt dass ich zu Monatsende noch fast meinen gesamten Lohn auf dem Konto hatte o_O


----------



## Deathstyle (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich nicht noch Studiengebühren abdrücken müsste würde ich fürn Monat nach Portugal fahren.. die Idee steht auch noch im Raum aber ist sehr unwahrscheinlich. :<


----------



## Numbe (21. Juni 2012)

... Ich wäre ja lieber nach Irland. Oder in die USA. *sfz*

Naja, in den nächsten Jahren dann. Wobei ich mir für die Staaten sicher etwas Urlaub aufspare und 3-4 Wochen fliegen wollen würde. (Ich könnt mir ja immernoch in den Ar... Beißen, dass ich damals nach der Schule nicht ein Auslandsjahr gemacht habe. *grml*)


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

Geld geht für Klamotten und mein Bike drauf, Urlaub wird überbewertet ^^

Ich hab im Kopf immer Urlaub 
So richtig im Urlaub (länger als 2 Tage) war ich seit rund 7 Jahren nicht.


----------



## Numbe (21. Juni 2012)

Konov, du kommst doch auch aus dem 'Norden'.

Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Buffies in der Gegend  für eine Fahrgemeinschaft...- Baggerfahrt in die Eifel oder so. *g*


----------



## aufgeraucht (21. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Buffed User haben kein Geld, also gibts auch keinen Urlaub



Dafür hatten wir doch schonmal ne Lösung gefunden  


> Reisebüro "Vorfreude"
> 
> Buchen Sie jetzt Vorfreude für ihre individuelle fiktive Reise!
> 
> ...


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Baggerfahrt in die Eifel oder so. *g*



Klingt ja sehr aufregend


----------



## Numbe (21. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Klingt ja sehr aufregend



Dann sind wir uns ja einig.


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Dann sind wir uns ja einig.



Ich erwarte dein Reiseplanungspaket per Post


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2012)

Grade ist neben meinem Hotel nen Blackhawk vorbei gefloggen sieht man nicht alle tage (die ecke ist amy fiziert ,Air base´s ohne ende und fahrzeuge auch ohne ende aber keine 
amy autos hier nur japanische sehr mysterie ^^


----------



## Ogil (21. Juni 2012)

Das liegt daran, dass die meisten Ami-Schlitten nicht in einer RHD-Version kommen bzw. auch garnicht die Option angeboten wird. Deswegen sieht man hier (UK) ebenfalls kaum US-Autos und auch bestimmte andere Automarken sieht man relativ selten. Japanische Autos allerdings sind recht haeufig - weil die halt von Haus aus RHD sind.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juni 2012)

hau mich mah aus ohr hier sind grade 21:30 ihr habt ja 14:30


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juni 2012)

*



			You++++ gewinnt Grimme Online Award 2012 in der Kategorie "Wissen und Bildung"
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Große Ehre für die Internetplattform You++++! Das innovative Onlineportal erhielt gestern bei der großen Preisgala in Köln den Grimme Online Award in der Kategorie "Wissen und Bildung". Wie keiner zweiten Seite gelinge es You++++, sonst so schwer erreichbaren jungen Menschen wichtige Kenntnisse für alle Lebenslagen zu vermitteln, so die Jury in ihrer Begründung.
> 
> Zu den vielen Vorteilen der Seite you++++.com gehöre, dass sie komplett auf Englisch gehalten ist und so Menschen jeden Alters die oftmals ungeliebte Fremdsprache näher bringt. Das Verständnis wird unter anderem durch von Nutzern eingestellte Lernvideos veranschaulicht, in denen englische Sätze (z.B. "18Year Old Student ++++++ After School") bildlich dargestellt werden. Dabei schrecke You++++ auch vor schwierigen Wörtern wie "++++++++++" oder "+++++++" nicht zurück.
> 
> Gleichzeitig fördere You++++ die Toleranz durch den Einsatz von Darstellern aus allen Kulturkreisen, egal welcher Weltanschauung und Altersklasse. Auch trägt die Seite dazu bei, dass Mütter ("+++++") nicht mehr als lästig und nervig wahrgenommen werden, sondern als Frauen die noch lange nicht zum alten Eisen gehören.



quell darf ich leider nicht posten sonst haut mich der zam ^^

hier nochmal eine angepasste version fsk12 passend für buffed ^^ so wie in himym auch alles angepasst wurde ^^
original meldung stimmt nicht mehr mit drüber ein

*



			Youtube gewinnt Grimme Online Award 2012 in der Kategorie "Wissen und Bildung"
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Große Ehre für die Internetplattform Youtube! Das innovative Onlineportal erhielt gestern bei der großen Preisgala in Köln den Grimme Online Award in der Kategorie "Wissen und Bildung". Wie keiner zweiten Seite gelinge es Youtube, sonst so schwer erreichbaren jungen Menschen wichtige Kenntnisse für alle Lebenslagen zu vermitteln, so die Jury in ihrer Begründung.
> 
> Zu den vielen Vorteilen der Seite youtube.com gehöre, dass sie komplett auf Englisch gehalten ist und so Menschen jeden Alters die oftmals ungeliebte Fremdsprache näher bringt. Das Verständnis wird unter anderem durch von Nutzern eingestellte Lernvideos veranschaulicht, in denen englische Sätze (z.B. "18Year Old Student learning After School") bildlich dargestellt werden. Dabei schrecke Youtube auch vor schwierigen Wörtern wie "reading" oder "writing" nicht zurück.
> 
> Gleichzeitig fördere Youtube die Toleranz durch den Einsatz von Darstellern aus allen Kulturkreisen, egal welcher Weltanschauung und Altersklasse. Auch trägt die Seite dazu bei, dass Mütter ("Mother") nicht mehr als lästig und nervig wahrgenommen werden, sondern als Frauen die noch lange nicht zum alten Eisen gehören.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2012)

aww yeah


----------



## orkman (21. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> *
> 
> quell darf ich leider nicht posten sonst haut mich der zam ^^
> *


*


 wtf , ich musste jetzt mal den artikel googlen ... am anfang dachte ich es sei von youtube die rede ... ach du sch********* ... ich kann nur hoffen dass es ein spaeter aprilscherz ist ... sachen gibs , die gibs gar nicht ... jetzt versteh ich auch wieso der zam dich hauen wuerd  die kommentare unter dem artikel auf der seite wo ich bin sind aber auch geil *


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juni 2012)

naja ein fsk18 sektion wär zu kompliziert also muss ich sowas zensieren 

und anders als bei youtube gibts bei you++++ keine einmischung der gema ^^

mal eine fsk12 katolisch reine meldung aus der originalmeldung erstellt so wie man sie auf buffed posten darf


----------



## orkman (21. Juni 2012)

hmm ich frage mich bloss wie du auf so nen artikel kommst ... ich haette sowas im leben nicht gefunden ... was manch einer doch komische dinge googelt


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juni 2012)

facebook ^^



> _Stimmt das, was im Postillon steht?_
> Nein, alles, was im _Postillon_ steht, ist Satire und somit dreist zusammengelogen. Alle auftauchenden Charaktere sind fiktional, Ähnlichkeiten mit lebenden Personen sind rein zufällig. Das sollte eigentlich offensichtlich sein, obwohl zahlreiche Kommentare darauf hinweisen, das vieles hier für bare Münze genommen wird.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Juni 2012)

Frischer Fleischkäse vom Metzger, warme Riesenscheibe zwischen nem Brötchen 

ist das geeeeeeil :-)
Dafür mag ich den Freitag. Die wissen, das ich Freitags um 7 Uhr an der Tür stehe und mir meinen Fleischkäse haben will und genauso bereiten die das Freitags vor ...

4,03 + 0,60 für 2 Brötchen, eins Morgens, eins für den Mittag (bis dahin leider abgekühlt, aber eben immer noch frisch).


----------



## Numbe (22. Juni 2012)

*neidisch guck*

Also...- Ich habe einen leeren Joghurtbecher!

Egal. 3 Stunden noch, dann ist Wochenende. Ich muss endlich hier weg...- Meine Kollegin ist die ganze Zeit am Niesen und mittlerweile fühle ich mich auch schon ganz klamm & kränklich. v.v


----------



## Ellesmere (22. Juni 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2012)

Morgän!


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juni 2012)

Hab grad das Büro vollgesaut mit einem frisch gebrühten (türkischen) Kaffee. Wand, Sideboard, Schreibtisch meiner Kollegin, Boden, meine Hose ... alles voller Kaffeekrümel.
Eine Szene wie aus einem doofen Sketch. Den intakten Rand des Kaffeeglases hielt ich noch immer in der Hand, als der Kaffee zu Boden ging. Der Rest des Glases war schlicht und einfach abgefallen.
Mein doofes Gesicht dazu und meine Kollegin bekam erstmal einen Lachanfall.

Den neuen Kaffee konnte ich dann etwas dünner brühen, nach der (Lach)Nummer war ich erstmal wach.


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2012)

Was ist denn ein türkischer Kaffee?
So ein fertiger aus einer Packung?


----------



## Ol@f (22. Juni 2012)

Ich denk mal ein Mokka.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juni 2012)

Und morgen steht in der Bild 



> Terror Anschlag von terroistischen Terroisten aus dem Abendland
> 
> Gestern abend wurde eine hart arbeitende deutsche frau von terroistischen terroisten mit biowaffen angegriffen.
> 
> Besagte Person liegt derzeit in der Notaufnahme wir haben aus ersten Quellen erfahren das die Terrorgruppe "MOKKA" sich zu den Anschlag bekannt hat.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juni 2012)

"Es scheint ein normaler Morgen für die junge, hartarbeitende Deutsche zu sein ,doch ihr Leben,wie sie es kennt,sollte sich schlagartig ändern. [Zitat von der Betroffenen]
 [Review] Wie Million andere Deutsche ,geht die junge Angestellte motiviert in der Pause zu ihrer Kaffemaschine um sich mit einem Kaffee ihren Morgen zu verschönern [Zitat von der Betroffenen wie normal alles an dem Morgen war]. 
 Doch plötzlich , islamistische Terrorfürsten aus dem Irak sprengen den Kaffee in die Luft. ["Es war so schlimm"-Zitat] Das Opfer wurde direkt ins Krankenhaus gebrach. 
 Die Polizei hat weniger Anhaltspunkte ,kann aber schon sagen ,dass es sich um islamistische Terrorfürsten gehandelt haben muss. 
 Die Akte "Mokka" wurde eröffnet um weitere deutsche Arbeiter vor diesen Irren zu schützen."


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2012)

Haha ihr Freaks


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Übersetzt:

Deutschland wird in strömen von Mokka und Kaffesahne schwimmen bis ihr Mokka als das einzig wahre Kaffegetränk anerkennt


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Was ist denn ein türkischer Kaffee?



So nennt man (oder wir hier) die Zubereitungsart. Handgebrüht, also gemahlener Kaffee in die Tasse und kochendes Wasser drüber. Schmeckt meist besser, als gefilterter aus der Kaffeemaschine.

Ich muss immer noch über die Szene grinsen, als ich da mit dem etwa zwei Zentimeter breiten Glasrand in der Hand stand und etwas verblüfft das Chaos betrachtet habe.
Aber mittlerweile sitz ich mit einem kühlen Bierchen zu Hause.

Eben im Supermarkt: der schließt morgen für einige Monate und es gibt zwecks Ausverkauf 20% auf alles. Der Typ nach mir an der Kasse fragt die Verkäuferin, ob es 20% auf jeden einzelnen Artikel gibt, oder auf die Gesamtsumme. ??? Die Verkäuferin guckt etwas überrascht und sagt, 20% werden am Ende von der Gesamtsumme abgezogen. Das hat das kleine Mathegenie so erfreut, dass er nochmal in den Laden zurücklief.  

@Olli, Kamsi: das war nicht der erste Vorfall an diesem Tag! Bereits heute früh hatte eine deutsche Schläferzelle den Wecker scharfgestellt und meine Kollegen und mich mit einer Benjamin Blümchen-Torte zu vergiften versucht. Klingt weit hergeholt? Keineswegs! Ein Kollege hatte gestern auf sein erstes Enkelkind angestoßen und bekam eine Benjamin Blümchen Torte geschenkt (wer auch immer von den Kollegen die beknackte Idee hatte). Heute wollten wir sie verspeisen und sie hatte einen säuerlichen, verdorbenen Geschmack! 
(aber da vom Kantinenessen nicht immer verwöhnt, haben alle brav aufgegessen. Ausser der Kollege, der heute noch nach Stuttgart fliegen wollte. Der saure Geschmack löste bei ihm Kopfkino aus: Durchfall und Flugzeugklo)


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juni 2012)

skandalös


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juni 2012)

gerade lese ich die kommentare bei facebook saturn pinwand ^^

also ich wär dafür das es sowas gibt wie einen facebook führerschein - manche leute besonders in dem fall die griechen da verhalten sich wie die letzten neandertaler ^^ 
ohne uns wär die doch inzwischen ein entwicklungsland wie afrika


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juni 2012)

Alter Sarazar ist so schmockig


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juni 2012)

sarazar ?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juni 2012)

Sarazar


----------



## aufgeraucht (22. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> skandalös


Und nicht mal ein BILDzeitungsleser würde es wohl glauben:

*TODESTORTE IM MINISTERIUM
Sie sah harmlos aus, doch beinahe zerstörte die Benjamin-Blümchen-Torte acht Menschenleben! ...*


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juni 2012)

omg die kommentare in der chatbox 

Kann man mit der cracked version auch auf euren server und postet mit seinem real namen via facebook das

omg


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2012)

Good Morning Vietnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!

Ich bin heute der erste auf dem Schlachtfeld, denn nachher findet ihr eine BIldzeitung in eurem Briefkasten. Die hab ich verteilt. 
Ich freu mich jetzt schon, wenn ich fertig bin.


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juni 2012)

boah ... als du aufgestanden bist, bin ich grad ins bett gegangen


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juni 2012)

gestern kam mein postbote erst um 16:45 irgendwie kriege ich nur noch aushilfen wenn das original postbote da ist da habe ich wenigstens bis um 12 uhr meine post


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juni 2012)

Kommt mir das nur so vor, oder ist das Forum "eckiger" geworden? 
Irgendwie hab ich zB die "+1-Box" anders in Erinnerung gehabt o_O


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So sieht es bei mir aus 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und so sieht es vergrössert aus



Was fürn browser nutzte den und nutze eine zoomstufe fürs forum ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juni 2012)

Das sieht bei mir genauso aus, ich meinte eher, dass die 0 (bzw das +1 dann) ja eckig umgeben sind und ich irgendwie in Erinnerung hatte, dass das mal rund gewesen wäre. (bzw abgerundet)


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juni 2012)

das war schon immer eckig


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das war schon immer eckig


Mwahaha grade alten Screen wiedergefunden, das war abgerundet 

(allerdings schon halbes Jahr alt, wenn sich das irgendwann dazwischen schon geändert hat... habs bis heute nicht wahrgenommen o_O)


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juni 2012)

zeigen ^^

oder du hast ein anderes buffed profil genutzt ich nur das standard profil

vieleicht kosten runde grafiken mehr serverleistung als eckige grafiken


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2012)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft, vor ner Woche war das noch rund.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft, vor ner Woche war das noch rund.


Danke! 
Moment, wenn ichs zugeschnitten habe kommt des Bild :S


----------



## Reflox (23. Juni 2012)

Ich würde sogar soweit gehen und sage, dass es gestern noch anders war.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juni 2012)

So sah das da aus


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juni 2012)

was fürn browser haste du denn ?

bei mir firefoxx 13.0.1

axxo in 3d sieht das bei mir so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was fürn browser haste den das ?
> [...]


?
Ich hab das gar nicht mehr, das sah früher so aus, aktuell siehts in Opera und FF genauso aus wie auf deinen Screens 

Achso, Satz falsch verstanden, sry. Naja, welche ich habe/benutze steht ja jetzt trotzdem da^^


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juni 2012)

hätt ja sein gekonnt das irgendwann die css programmieren meinten eckig ist das neue rund als der browser ein automatisches update bekam

bzw konov ich warte noch auf meine bild wann krieg ich die endlich ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hätt ja sein gekonnt das irgendwann die css programmieren meinten eckig ist das neue rund als der browser ein automatisches update bekam
> 
> [...]


Stimmt, wäre ne Erklärung gewesen.


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2012)

@Kamsi

Müsste jetzt da sein.
Hab 7 Stunden gebraucht ^^

Naja dafür aber 11 Euro die Stunde, das ist natürlich bombiges Geld.
Zwischendurch mal wieder Platzregen, war insgesamt auch sehr anstrengend, aber es hat sich gelohnt und zeitweise sogar Spass gemacht. Manche Leute grüßen einen so freundlich.... 

Und ich muss mal eine Lanze brechen für die Postboten: Dass sich Leute aufregen, die Post kommt so spät... wenn ich mir anschaue was die alles machen müssen, kann jeder froh sein wenn er überhaupt Post bekommt.


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Juni 2012)

Also meiner ist immer noch rund-naja abgerundet

Die Bild war ja wohl voll die verars..., das war nun nicht wirklich Werbung für die Zeitung. Wenn die immer so ist wunder ich mich, das die immer noch existiert^^
btw.
Guten Morgen


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Also meiner ist immer noch rund-naja abgerundet
> 
> Die Bild war ja wohl voll die verars..., das war nun nicht wirklich Werbung für die Zeitung. Wenn die immer so ist wunder ich mich, das die immer noch existiert^^
> btw.
> Guten Morgen



Jo... bei mir ist das Ding gleich ins Altpapier gewandert...
Trotzdem hab ichs sogar erlebt, dass mich, während des Austeilens in meinem Post-Outfit, auf der Straße jemand angesprochen hat, ob ich denn noch BILD Zeitungen verteilen würde, weil sie ja keine bekommen hätte und wie das denn sein kann.... hätte am liebsten laut losgelacht. 

Tatsächlich hatte ich zu dem Zeitpunkt keine BILD Zeitungen mehr übrig weil alle Bünde verteilt waren.

Achja: Guten Morgen!


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> 'Schwarzfahren' soll übrigens vom jiddischen 'shvarts' = 'arm' kommen. Zu arm für eine Fahrkarte.
> Mir ist allerdings nicht ganz klar, wer zuerst da war: der Schwarzfahrer, der Schwarzarbeiter, der Schwarzseher... Und warum man 'arm' meinte, 'shvarts' sagte und 'schwarz' daraus machte, leuchtet mir auch noch nicht ganz ein. Ich habe mal bei einem Sprachwissenschaftler meines Vertrauens angefragt.





Vieleicht in der usa der afroamerikaner der gerade ins land kam ohne papiere aber für ein apfel und ein ei gearbeitet hat und als die anderen das mitbekamen sagten die halt "schwarz arbeiten" als bezeichnung dafür das man illegal und zu billig arbeitet und damit anderen den job wegnimmt


----------



## Ellesmere (24. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mal mit 15 die Zeitung hier vor Ort ausgetragen, die mit der gesamten Werbung der Woche. Wenn ich da nicht spätestens am Mittwochnachmittag um 15 Uhr da die reingeworfen hab, da sind mir teilweise die älteren Leute entgegen gelaufen, wo denn bitteschön ihre Zeitung bleibt?! Die sind echt unheimlich gewesen und hatten den bösen Blick drauf....


----------



## Ol@f (24. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ...wenn ich mir anschaue was die alles machen müssen, kann jeder froh sein wenn er überhaupt Post bekommt.


Ja, ich wär froh gewesehen, wenn ich überhaupt so eine BILD bekommen hätte...  Wollte schon immer mal eine näher betrachten. Kenn da nur so die Schlagzeilen auf der Titelseite und manchmal die Schlagzeilen, die hier im Forum so gepostet werden.


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Ja, ich wär froh gewesehen, wenn ich überhaupt so eine BILD bekommen hätte...  Wollte schon immer mal eine näher betrachten. Kenn da nur so die Schlagzeilen auf der Titelseite und manchmal die Schlagzeilen, die hier im Forum so gepostet werden.



Sei froh, der Virus scheint dich bislang verschont zu haben 

Gestern in der BILD war eine Doppelseite mit den BILD Schlagzeilen der letzten 60 Jahre, mir ist fast schlecht geworden beim drüberfliegen.
Verpasst hast du jedenfalls nix.


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juni 2012)

kannst ja beim axelspringer verlag anrufen und sagen du hast keine bekommen ^^


----------



## Ol@f (24. Juni 2012)

Da wär mir der Anruf dann doch zu schade für. Aber wenn schonmal so eine Möglichkeit besteht, hätte ich sie doch gern genutzt. Ist vermutlich eine Erfahrung, die man gern einmal, aber kein zweites Mal macht.


----------



## Konov (24. Juni 2012)

Der Anruf würde mehr kosten als die Zeitung selbst... ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juni 2012)

huhu


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juni 2012)

Moooooin. 

Oh man ich hab schon lange nich mehr so nen langweiligen Sonntag wie heute gehabt, ich vegetiere hier nur vor mich hin und weiß nix mit mir anzufangen.

LAAAAAAANGWEILIG!!!


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Juni 2012)

Ahoi-hoi


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2012)

Morgän


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2012)

Morje


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2012)

na alles fit bei euch?


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (25. Juni 2012)

nicht wirklich 

trotzdem allen anderen einen GUTEN MORGEN


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Juni 2012)

Donnerstag Abend war witzig. Wir teilen unser Teamspeak ja in mehrere (2^^) Parteien auf. Wir haben mal zusammen Metin2 gespielt, in getrennten Gilden, wir sind dann abgewandert zu WoW, die anderen zu Atlantica online.

Die Hauptleute waren damals 2 Spieler der anderen Gilde und eben 2 Leute von uns, per neuem Teamspeak gibt es bei uns 4 Serveradmins (jene 4), dann für Alt-Eingesessene wie mich den Co-Admin. Hinzu kommen zahlreiche Gildenmitglieder beide Parteien als Member und dann eben rund 1 Dutzend wiederkehrende Gäste.

1 dieser Gäste kommt aus der anderen "Partei", also eigentlich Atlantica. Sie war (oder ist) die Mutter eines ehemaligen Mitspielers und spielt manchmal eben zusammen mit Atlantica. In der Eingangshalle traf sich nun unser Serveradmin mit ihr beim Login. Erste Frage von ihr: "wer bist du?". Daraus entstand ein kurzes Gespräch, erstmal natürlich die Aufklärung, das ER nicht gerade zufällig im Teamspeak auftaucht, sondern immerhin derzeit Besitzer und Zahler des Teamspeaks ist. Da sie technisch nicht wirklich begabt ist bzw. solche Dinge einfach nicht sieht, hat sie tatsächlich gedacht, er wäre nur der Gast ^.^

Im weiteren Verlauf stellte sich heraus, das sie mal WoW gespielt hat, bis ihr Sohn sie daraus vertrieben hat. In seinem pubertären Wahn hat er so lange auf ihre Spielqualitäten geschimpft, bis sie aufgehört hat.

Nun hat sie bei uns angefangen, bisher begleiten wir sie weitgehend durch die komplette Welt. Zwischenzeitig wuselte er sogar mal mit seinem Hordler vor oder hinter ihr rum, ohne das es ihr überhaupt aufgefallen ist. Das Highlight ist immer noch ihre Drachenliebe. In anderen MMOs ist sie schon mehrfach gestorben, alleine weil sie die schönen Drachen nicht angreifen kann ...

Macht irgendwie Spaß und Lust auf mehr^^


----------



## Numbe (25. Juni 2012)

Was ist eigentlich aus ihr geworden? Hat sie den alten Account zurück bekommen? - Also, wenn man so dreist fragen darf...

Und: Mahlzeit! 2 hours left. (:


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2012)

Middach!


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus ihr geworden? Hat sie den alten Account zurück bekommen? - Also, wenn man so dreist fragen darf...
> 
> Und: Mahlzeit! 2 hours left. (:



Freitag Abend hatte sie einfach so im Vorraus, 10 Minuten bevor ich online kam, mal einfach alle Addons gekauft. Dann gab es Zahlungsprobleme, da sie Deutschland überall angegeben hat, aber ja mittlerweile in Österreich wohnt und ein AT-Konto hat. Ein Gildenmitglied hat meines Wissens (sind dafür in nen anderen TS-Channel geswitcht) die Sachen irgendwie verauslagt. Gestern kam ein GM aufgrund eines bestehenden Tickets und hat das alte Konto wieder betriebsbereit gemacht und sie dabei perfekt unterstützt. Leider musste ich ne Minute später zu meinem Drachenseele-Raid, daher habe ich nicht mitbekommen, wie es weiterging.


----------



## Numbe (25. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> ...



Na fein.- Immer diese ungeduldigen Frauen. :3

Aber schön zu wissen, dass der GM das regeln konnte.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Juni 2012)

In Rheine&#8230;«, sagte der Mann in der Regionalbahn, »In Rheine&#8230;«, und ich  hörte zu, »In Rheine&#8230;«, und ich war gespannt, was er über Rheine  Erschütterndes wußte, »In Rheine&#8230;«, und ich dachte: Ob da wohl noch was  kommt, »In Rheine&#8230;«, und ich beschloss, nun zu zählen, wieviele Anläufe für  seinen Satz er wohl noch nehmen würde, »In Rheine&#8230;«, und ich staunte &#8211;  sechs! »In Rheine&#8230;da is doch nix los. Wenn&#700;de was erleben willst, dann mußte  nach Münster fahren. Da is was los!«

Und ich dachte: »Wenn&#700;de was erleben willst, musste nach Münster fahren.«  Oh mein Gott. Ich fuhr also nach Rheine und ich erwartete nichts. Gar  nichts.

Aber dann: Im Restaurant. Zwei Tische weiter sitzt eine Familie. Mutter,  Vater und ein ca. 4-jähriges Kind. Die Kellnerin steht auch da und erwartet  die Bestellung. Die Familie hat Streit. Das Kind weigert sich, die  Kinderspaghetti zu bestellen, will eine reguläre Portion Makkaroni mit  Pilzsauce. Der Vater ist wütend.

»Und dann isst Du wieder nur die Hälfte. Nimm die Kinderspaghetti, die  schaffst du.«

Das Kind bleibt bockig: »Ich hab aber keine Lust auf diese blöden  Spaghetti. Ich will Makkaroni.«

»Die Nudeln schmecken alle gleich, nur die Form ist anders.«

»Gar nicht!«

»Aber doch.«

»Ich will die Makkaroni!«

»Na gut, aber wehe du isst deinen Teller nicht leer. Das musst du jetzt  mal begreifen. Was man sich bestellt, muss man auch aufessen. Sonst gibts  Ärger, ist das klar?«

Die Kellnerin geht jetzt lächelnd dazwischen: »Ich denke wir kriegen das  schon hin.«

Dann nimmt sie die restlichen Bestellungen auf, Pizza für die Mutter,  Pasta mista für den Vater, und verschwindet grinsend in die Küche.

Eine Viertelstunde später bringt die Kellnerin das Essen. Eine adrette,  gut überschaubare Kinderportion Makkaroni, Pizza für die Mutter und einen  gigantischen Teller, nein eine Platte, quasi ein riesiges Tablett turmhoch  gefüllt mit Nudeln jedweder Couleur für den Vater. Nicht ohne eine gewisse  Kraftanstrengung stellt sie den halben Kubikmeter Nudeln vor ihm ab und  strahlt ihn an: »So, und schön den Teller leeressen!«

Dann geht sie glucksend zurück. Mutter und Kind, das halbe Restaurant  lacht los. Der Vater starrt entsetzt und blass auf sein Nudelgebirge. Er  sagt nichts. Dann jedoch bekommt sein Gesicht plötzlich einen entschlossenen  Zug. Er greift zur Gabel und beginnt sein Martyrium.

Die anderen Gäste beobachten ihn. Stühle werden gerückt, um einen  besseren Blick auf den Mann und seine Nudeln zu bekommen.

Stunden vergehn. Nudel für Nudel arbeitet sich der Mann voran. Sein Tempo  ist langsamer geworden. Dennoch führt er nach wie vor stetig, fast schon  mechanisch, eine gefüllte Gabel nach der anderen in seinen Mund. Sein  glasiger, leerer Blick scheint nur noch auf den Nudeltrumm gerichtet, der  aber nicht wirklich kleiner wird. Die Tische des Restaurants sind  mittlerweile angeordnet wie in einer Arena. Alles schaut nur noch dem Mann  zu, diskutiert, Wetten werden abgeschlossen. Die meisten Gäste haben  mittlerweile ihr Essen abgeschlossen, bestellen aber immer wieder Getränke  nach, um nichts vom Schauspiel zu verpassen. Mutter und Kind haben längst  jeden Kontakt zu ihrem Familienmitglied verloren. Fassungslos starren sie  ihn an. Die anderen sind sich einig: Dies ist das größte Ereignis in Rheine,  seit Volker Schmidmann vor fünf Jahren beim Versuch seine eigene Scheune  anzuzünden ums Leben gekommen war.

Viele Stunden später, gegen Mitternacht, ist das Restaurant, das  eigentlich um 22 Uhr schließt, völlig überfüllt. Es ist sehr laut. Mutter  und Kellnerin geben Interviews für verschiedene Zeitungen und Radiosender,  die mittlerweile Reporter geschickt haben. Die Nudelplatte ist jetzt fast  leer. Der Mann ist längst nur noch ein Nudeln verzehrender Schatten. Seine  Hand zittert, aus dem Innern seines Körpers kommen mannigfaltige, skurile  Geräusche. Dann sind es nur noch 5 Nudeln. Die mit-fiebernde Menge zählt  runter: 5&#8211;4&#8211;3&#8211;2&#8211;1&#8230; es ist fast geschafft. Der Mann hält die letzte Nudel vor  seinen Mund. Lässig schaut er zur Kellnerin und sagt: »Die Dessertkarte  bitte.« Die Menge johlt. Dann legt er die letzte Nudel wieder ab, lächelt zu  seinem Kind herüber: »Tut mir leid, aber ich schaff&#700;s nicht.« Steht auf und  geht wie ein Herr zur Toilette. Er wird lange Zeit dort sein.

Ja, wir haben sie noch, die wahren Helden. In Rheine, da sitzen sie und  essen Nudeln.

Copyright: Horst Evers - Rheine


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen!
Tolle Story Doofkatze, schonmal drüber nachgedacht ein Buch zu schreiben?
Ich war von dem Absatz jedenfalls spontan gefesselt 

Aber was mich interessieren würde, ist dir das wirklich passiert? Wenn ja, woher wusstest du, dass das Kind 4 Jahre alt ist?


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Juni 2012)

Das Copyright liegt nicht bei mir. Horst Evers - Rheine (Kurzgeschichte^^)

Das Buch ist längst geschrieben. Das war eine "Textprobe", vorgelesen von Jochen Malmsheimer beim "witzigsten Vorleseabend der Welt" mit Jürgen von der Lippe, Jochen Malmsheimer und Karolin Kebekus. Wollte es euch halt nur nicht vorenthalten, weil ich es einfach grandios finde.


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeeen!

Heut hab ich nen Arbeitstag ohne Arbeit -.- also kann ich ruhig mal wieder mal ins Buffed-Forum schreiben 
Ist Benjerl schon von seinem Wandertrip zurück?

Gibts was Wichtiges, das man wissen muss? Tolle Spiele, die bald released werden? Wiedermal ein gutes MMO?


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Juni 2012)

Was wichtiges ... nö, eigentlich nicht. Bin derzeit auf meinem Jochen Malmsheimer Trip. Die verschiedenen Solo-Programme, Tresenlesen ... und dann eben letzte Woche der witzigste Vorleseabend der Welt, zusammen mit Jürgen von der Lippe. Mal etwas intelligenterer Humor :-)


Wenn du alleine im Büro bist und Sound hast -> Tresenlesen Fan, King the Fuckers 1+2 oder Kloidt zi di Penussen. Es lohnt sich definitiv.


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Das Copyright liegt nicht bei mir. Horst Evers - Rheine (Kurzgeschichte^^)
> 
> Das Buch ist längst geschrieben. Das war eine "Textprobe", vorgelesen von Jochen Malmsheimer beim "witzigsten Vorleseabend der Welt" mit Jürgen von der Lippe, Jochen Malmsheimer und Karolin Kebekus. Wollte es euch halt nur nicht vorenthalten, weil ich es einfach grandios finde.



Dann hatte ich ja Recht, dass sich das für ein Buch lohnen würde 

@Davatar

Benji wollte doch erst im August wiederkommen oder irre ich da?
Hoffentlich ist er nicht dem Jakobsweg erlegen.


----------



## NoHeroIn (26. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen! 

Die Kurzgeschichte, die Doofkatze gepostet hat, ist so bspw. in dem Buch "Gefühltes Wissen" erschienen, wenn ich mich nicht irre. 

Und nun alle mal neidisch machen: ich habe Urlaub. Die zweite Woche schon. Weehee.


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wenn du alleine im Büro bist und Sound hast -> Tresenlesen Fan, King the Fuckers 1+2 oder Kloidt zi di Penussen. Es lohnt sich definitiv.


Leider weder alleine, noch Sound, aber ich merks mir. Arbeite ab September wieder an nem Ort mit Sound, dann hör ich mir das mal an 



Konov schrieb:


> @Davatar
> 
> Benji wollte doch erst im August wiederkommen oder irre ich da?
> Hoffentlich ist er nicht dem Jakobsweg erlegen.


Ah stimmt ja. Ist auch ne rechte Strecke.



NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Und nun alle mal neidisch machen: ich habe Urlaub. Die zweite Woche schon. Weehee.


Da setz ich noch einen obendrauf: Ich hab zwar jetzt noch keinen Urlaub, dafür übernächste Woche und flieg dann nach Thailand auf ne wunderschöne Insel


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Juni 2012)

Wenn ihr so weiter macht, laufe ich noch grün an und werde zum Gnom!


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Thailand auf ne wunderschöne Insel






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pass auf in Thailand sind 70% der hübschen frauen männer mit schwänzen


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2012)

Scheiße wie ich das hasse, wenn man nicht weiß was los ist... jemand ruft einen an und spricht auf die Mailbox (in meinem Fall einer von der Post wegen meines Jobs vom Samstag) und man ruft zurück und die Person geht nicht ran.
Hat warscheinlich grad Miiiddaachspause.

Dafür bringt die Aufregung mich jetzt um. Entweder ich hab alles falsch gemacht oder irgendwas anderes ist unklar. Manno


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Pass auf in Thailand sind 70% der hübschen frauen männer mit schwänzen


Altes Vorurteil, das überhaupt nicht stimmt. Die Transen dort verkehren im Normalfall in entsprechenden Bars/Clubs, wo auch andere Leute mit den selben Vorlieben sind


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

kannst ja hangover 2 nochmal anschauen damit du weisst was dich da erwartet


----------



## Numbe (26. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kannst ja hangover 2 nochmal anschauen damit du weisst was dich da erwartet



...


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kannst ja hangover 2 nochmal anschauen damit du weisst was dich da erwartet





Numbe schrieb:


> ...


Naja wenn man sich mit Drogen zudröhnt kann so ziemlich alles passieren, da muss man nicht in ein fremdes Land für  Ausserdem war ich schon zweimal in Thailand und ich weiss durchaus, was mich erwartet


----------



## Numbe (26. Juni 2012)

Also ist Hangover nicht realitätsnah?

... Und ich wollte mir gerade Transformers ausleihen um mal zu checken was so auf dem amerikanischen Automarkt los ist.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

brauchste nur auf den deutschen automarkt zu schauen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P4ckJFNkra8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Also ist Hangover nicht realitätsnah?


Nicht wirklich


----------



## Numbe (26. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich




Oh noes.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juni 2012)

Tagchen... Sagt mal... hat wer von euch Erfahrungen mit Ersatzskills?


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

bezüglich rl oder einem spiel oder wie ?


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juni 2012)

Geht schon ums RL, nicht um Skills in Spielen.


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

Wenn Du uns jetzt erklärst, was genau Du damit meinst, können wir Dir vielleicht weiterhelfen schneemaus


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juni 2012)

Ich befürchte, eher weniger. Weiß auch nicht, ob's unbedingt öffentlich sein muss. Und wer schon Erfahrungen damit hat, wüsste, was ich meine x)


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich befürchte, eher weniger. Weiß auch nicht, ob's unbedingt öffentlich sein muss. Und wer schon Erfahrungen damit hat, wüsste, was ich meine x)


O_o aha...erinnert mich an ne Frage die mir gestellt wurde als ich noch ~18 Jahre jung war: "Konsumierst Du?"
Ich hoffe mal das geht in ne andere Richtung hier.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ne Vermutung


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> O_o aha...erinnert mich an ne Frage die mir gestellt wurde als ich noch ~18 Jahre jung war: "Konsumierst Du?"
> Ich hoffe mal das geht in ne andere Richtung hier.



Geht es. Ich nahm noch nie illegale Substanzen und tu das auch jetzt nicht - und werde es auch schätzungsweise nie.

Olli: Kannst mir deine Vermutung ja per PN schicken xP


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

Ok ich hab ne Ahnung worums gehn könnt, schick Dir ne PM.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Vermutung



Oli pls, lass uns an deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben...


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juni 2012)

Shakira (gnihihi), waren eh die falschen Vermutungen.


----------



## Numbe (26. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Vermutung



Ich auch.- Und irgendwie gefällt sie mir nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Ich auch.- Und irgendwie gefällt sie mir nicht.



Meine vermutung war falsch


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juni 2012)

Ernsthaft, Olli, ich finde es echt erschreckend, dass du mir das mit den Drogen zutraust


----------



## Numbe (26. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Meine vermutung war falsch




Willkommen im Club.- Dann verteil mal Kaffee und Kekse.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Ich hab gelernt jedem alles zu zutrauen


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club.- Dann verteil mal Kaffee und Kekse.



Wieso denn, deine war doch richtig? Aber Kaffee und Kekse will ich auch 



Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hab gelernt jedem alles zu zutrauen



Jaja... Aber eigentlich find ich ganz witzig, dass ich hier im Thread schon die Frage zu illegalen Substanzen verneint habe und du trotzdem nochmal nachgefragt hast.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

Dann bin ich beruhigt


----------



## Numbe (26. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wieso denn, deine war doch richtig? Aber Kaffee und Kekse will ich auch




Aber Wissen ist Macht.- Und Leuten wie mir gibt man keine Macht. ... Zumindest nicht öffentlich.


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Juni 2012)

Höhö- jetzt hab ich das ergoogelt und es kam was mit gynnekologischen Untersuchungen an künstlichen Kühen ...  
Das ist es glaub ich nicht ...oder?  

Dann noch Softskills, als Ersatz für Fachkompetenz...ich hoffe da bei meinem Arzt aber auf was anderes  
Ok, ich geb auf!

Achso 
guten Morgen ^^


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Aber Wissen ist Macht.- Und Leuten wie mir gibt man keine Macht. ... Zumindest nicht öffentlich.


Wähle mich zum Weltherrscher, dann geb ich Dir ne kleine Insel mit ner Burg und nem Katapult, über das Du gebieten kannst. Dazu gibts ne Enzyklopädie mit 25 Teilen, um Dein Wissen (und somit Deine Macht) zu stärken.



Ellesmere schrieb:


> Höhö- jetzt hab ich das ergoogelt und es kam was mit gynnekologischen Untersuchungen an künstlichen Kühen ...


O_O künstliche Kühe? Sind die dann aus sonem Silikonmaterial wie diese menschlichen Puppen, an denen man das Beatmen übt?


----------



## Numbe (26. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wähle mich zum Weltherrscher...



...Kekse?


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Juni 2012)

Hat jetzt nicht viel Ähnlichkeit mit den Beatmungspuppen *lach*aber so in der Art gestaltet sich bestimmt der Unterricht.

Jetzt hab ich noch was mit Kühl Akkus auf Armen als Ablenkung von ...

Es gibt ganz schön vielle Skills


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere, nein, es hat nichts mit Gynäkologie an Kunstkühen zu tun... Wtf xD


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

*Ersatzteile für Adam Rouilly Trainingspuppen & Phantome ?*



das spuckt google bei mir aus ^^


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2012)

Ja worum gehts denn nu?


----------



## aufgeraucht (27. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Numbe (27. Juni 2012)

Morg'n!

...Bäh. Mein Frühstück war ein verspäteter Aprilscherz. Da wirft man sich aus Zeitmangel nur schnell einen Becher Milchreis in die Tasche... Und auf der Arbeit darf man dann den Milchreis von der Zimtsoße kratzen, weil diese einfach mal erschreckend ekelhaft war! Buuäääh!
Ich bin ja nun echt nicht empfindlich, aber das war...- *ihks*

Und jetzt hab ich Hunger, weil der Becher fast 50/50 mit Soße und Reis gefüllt war. v.v


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juni 2012)

Moin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2012)

Kennt ihr das, wenn ihr Urlaub habt, und trotzdem immer um 7 aufwacht ? 

Naja, Morjen!


----------



## Ellesmere (27. Juni 2012)

Moin, Moin! Gerade festgestellt, das heut Siebenschläfer Tag ist  ... Für meinen Heuschnupfen ganz gut, falls das Wetter so bleiben sollte, aber 7 Wochen so ein drecks Wetter?! Da werd selbst ich depressiv...


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juni 2012)

Was zur Hölle? Hier ist es heute jetzt schon so heiß... Gott, sieben Wochen so ne Hitze? Ich geh ein -.-"


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2012)

Morgän 

Nachtschwärmer Kommenter:



orkman schrieb:


> hmm schade , da kann ich dir gar nicht zustimmen ... quasi der ganze film ist schrott und das ende auch ... alles wird immer in 5 min zu ende gebracht ... das ende dauert auch nur 5 min 0.o da haette man doch so wenigstens 10-15 min gern gehabt .... war bis jetzt der schlechstete film den ich in diesem jahr gesehen hab ... obwohl chernobyl diaries da stark in der konkurrenz steht




 Hmm, ich finde so eine Beurteilung zu hart... vielleicht hab ich ein anderes Anspruchsniveau oder kann mich mit kleineren Schnitzern besser abfinden....
Die Logikfehler hatte ich ja schon erwähnt. Sind ein paar Momente wo man sich denkt, "aaahhjjaaaa wie ging das jetzt?", aber so schlimm ist es dann unterm Strich auch nicht.

Die Kampfszenen waren mir allesamt zu hektisch gefilmt - der Zwang, das alles in ein Mittendrin Feeling zu verfrachten torpediert sich dabei selbst.
Das ist aber nichts Snowwhite Typisches, das war in HDR schon teilweise scheiße umgesetzt (teilweise gings auch) und in den üblichen Klopperfilmen a la Transporter hat man damit sowieso immer zu kämpfen, im warsten Sinne des Wortes. ^^

Das Märchenfeeling ist aber rübergekommen finde ich und die Schauspieler sind gut. Von schlechten Schauspielern kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht sprechen!
Kristen Stewart hat vielleicht eine etwas andere Art, Mimik manchmal darzustellen - nicht so ausdrücklich wie andere, aber das macht sie sehr individuell. Ein Nachteil ist das IMO nicht.

Objektiv kritisieren ist sehr schwierig denke ich, denn die Messlatte ist hoch, wenn man Herr der Ringe und Co. heranzieht.
Und wie wir hier gerade wieder feststellen, ist das alles sehr subjektiv... wo der Cineast aus leidenschaft den Film als unteriridisch bezeichnet, freut sich der Gelegenheitsgucker über eine gelungene Unterhaltung...
Aber Snowwhite ist ja auch was anderes und ich fand ich summasummarum gut


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kristen Stewart hat vielleicht eine etwas andere Art, Mimik manchmal darzustellen - nicht so ausdrücklich wie andere, aber das macht sie sehr individuell. Ein Nachteil ist das IMO nicht.



Endlich mal jemand, der das ähnlich sieht wie ich. Man kann durchaus Gefühle bei Kristen Stewart erkennen, sie kommt eben nur etwas subtiler rüber als bei anderen Schauspielerinnen. Ihr deswegen Emotionslosigkeit zu unterstellen, find ich übertrieben.


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Endlich mal jemand, der das ähnlich sieht wie ich. Man kann durchaus Gefühle bei Kristen Stewart erkennen, sie kommt eben nur etwas subtiler rüber als bei anderen Schauspielerinnen. Ihr deswegen Emotionslosigkeit zu unterstellen, find ich übertrieben.



Genau das meinte ich ^^

In der Szene wo sie mit dem Kind aus dem Dorf spielt kann man durchaus erkennen, dass sie lächelt bzw. gerade einen Spass macht.
Kommt halt nur etwas - um deine Wortwahl zu gebrauchen - subtiler rüber.

Gerade in dem Film finde ich, kommt sie glaubhaft rüber, weil diese Subtilität gut harmoniert mit ihrer verbitterten Seele, weil sie solange in der Dunkelheit leben musste (Gefängnis, Kindheit)


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab Snowwhite ja noch nich gesehen, werde ihn mir aber definitiv anschauen. Grade aber bei "The Runaways" find ich sie wirklich grandios.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Juni 2012)

Mooooin!

Schneemaus, kannste dir sparen ganz ehrlich ^^ Obwohl man die schauspielerische Leistung der Mund-auf Mund-zu Frau schonmal gesehen haben sollte...

Und was für ne riesen Hitze? Geht doch noch... Und das beste is, es bleibt sehr warm, aber das Wetter is trotzdem für die Füße


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Schneemaus, kannste dir sparen ganz ehrlich ^^



Unsinn... ich würd keine 10 Euro dafür ausgeben aber obwohl ich mit dem Geld sehr knauserig bin, haben sich IMO die 6 Euro fürs Kino gelohnt.
Wer ein neues Herr der Ringe erwartet, wird natürlich enttäuscht werden.....


----------



## ego1899 (27. Juni 2012)

Wer 90 Minuten Unterhaltung sucht, aber auch 

Naja Geschmackssache halt. Ich fand ihn jetzt auch nicht totaaal unterirdisch, aber es is halt nix was ich jemandem empfehlen würde, da halt alles total vorhersehbar und flach is...


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wer 90 Minuten Unterhaltung sucht, aber auch
> 
> Naja Geschmackssache halt. Ich fand ihn jetzt auch nicht total enttäuschend, aber es is halt nix was ich jemandem empfehlen würde, da halt alles total vorhersehbar und flach is...



Mit dem Vorhersehbaren muss ich dir recht geben.... sind einige Szenen wo man sich schon denken kann, wie es ausgehen wird.
Dennoch: Das Gesamtpaket stimmt... naja muss eben jeder selbst schauen und sich sein Urteil bilden ^^


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juni 2012)

Leute, das Märchen ist allgemein bekannt, wenn's nicht vorhersehbar wäre, würd irgendwas falsch laufen 

A propos: Hat wer denn Spieglein, Spieglein gesehen? Ist ja eher so die Komödienvariante des Märchens, selbst auch noch nicht gesehen, aber Julia Roberts soll die böse Königin wirklich gut rüberbringen.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juni 2012)

da warte ich auf die dvd ^^ 

kino allein gehen ist immer blöde halt


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> da warte ich auf die dvd ^^
> 
> kino allein gehen ist immer blöde halt



Wer sagt denn dass du alleine gehen musst?


----------



## Numbe (27. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn dass du alleine gehen musst?



Forever Alone. *Kann auf der Arbeit keine Bilder einfügen*

... 7 Wochen Regen, juhu!


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juni 2012)

mein filmgeschmack passt nicht mit den von anderen leuten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> mein filmgeschmack passt nicht mit den von anderen leuten



Kenn ich nur zu gut, wenn wir mal was gucken, dann Transformers mit Kumpels oder Vampier/Twillight/Liebes/ Müll mit meiner Freundin..

Aber den neuen Tarantino darf ich schööön allein schauen...


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2012)

Morgen :3


----------



## orkman (27. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgän
> 
> Nachtschwärmer Kommenter:
> 
> ...




 ganz vorneweg, ich fuehl mich geehrt dass man meinen kommentar vom nachtschwaermer nun hier postet  , hmm ich find die dummer spoiler funktion nicht ... also die idee des films ist an sich gut aber wie gesagt ... alle szenen sind immer nur 5 min lang und die reihen sich teilweise einfach nur so aneinander und irgendwie fehlt mir da immer nen schoenen uebergang ... fight vs golem im wald =3 min ...end fight = 5 min (und wie es dazu kommt = 1 min) ... alles in allem finde ich eben dass immer alles zu schnell abgehakt ist ... das kann man sehr viel besser machen , sehr viel ... ;(


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ganz vorneweg, ich fuehl mich geehrt dass man meinen kommentar vom nachtschwaermer nun hier postet  , hmm ich find die dummer spoiler funktion nicht ... also die idee des films ist an sich gut aber wie gesagt ... alle szenen sind immer nur 5 min lang und die reihen sich teilweise einfach nur so aneinander und irgendwie fehlt mir da immer nen schoenen uebergang ... fight vs golem im wald =3 min ...end fight = 5 min (und wie es dazu kommt = 1 min) ... alles in allem finde ich eben dass immer alles zu schnell abgehakt ist ... das kann man sehr viel besser machen , sehr viel ... ;(



Du hast nicht unrecht damit, aber andererseits hätte man den Film dann wohl 180min lang machen müssen und dann hätte sich warscheinlich jemand bezüglich der Überlänge beklagt... ^^
Übrigens hieß es im Kino, der Film hat Überlänge mit sagenhaften 127min.... versteh ich nicht so ganz aber naja müssen die ja selbst wissen.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kenn ich nur zu gut, wenn wir mal was gucken, dann Transformers mit Kumpels oder Vampier/Twillight/Liebes/ Müll mit meiner Freundin..
> 
> Aber den neuen Tarantino darf ich schööön allein schauen...




war bei mir so bei iron sky,underworld 4, inglourois basterds usw ^^

darfste überhaupt in den neuen tarantino schon rein ? du siehst ja so jung auf deinem foto aus ^^


----------



## orkman (27. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Du hast nicht unrecht damit, aber andererseits hätte man den Film dann wohl 180min lang machen müssen und dann hätte sich warscheinlich jemand bezüglich der Überlänge beklagt... ^^
> Übrigens hieß es im Kino, der Film hat Überlänge mit sagenhaften 127min.... versteh ich nicht so ganz aber naja müssen die ja selbst wissen.




na mit 180 min kriegt man dann wenigstens mal was fuer sein geld ... die herr der ringe reihe dauert auch lange ... die harry potters ... etc...


----------



## Numbe (27. Juni 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> na mit 180 min kriegt man dann wenigstens mal was fuer sein geld ... die herr der ringe reihe dauert auch lange ... die harry potters ... etc...



Es kommt aber nicht immer auf die Länge an.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen :3



Was heißt hier "Morgen", komm beizeit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> darfste überhaupt in den neuen tarantino schon rein ? du siehst ja so jung auf deinem foto aus ^^



21 dieses Jahr, das Foto ist glaube ich schon 2 Jahre alt..


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juni 2012)

hättest es doch nicht rausnehmen müssen jetzt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2012)

Mhh doch, ich mach ma ein Neues ^^


----------



## orkman (27. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Es kommt aber nicht immer auf die Länge an.




 reden wir noch immer von filmen ?


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juni 2012)

es kommt auf die austattung aus und ob die story gut ist und ob die schauspieler zu passen und ob der soundtrack zupasst


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juni 2012)

ich drf wieder laufen und fahrrad fahren wuhu !


----------



## schneemaus (27. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-SpB6F6JgQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juni 2012)

griechenland und co werden bald attentäter nach deutschland schicken ^^

Zitat Merkel:

"Keine Euro Bonds solang ich lebe"


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Gleich gibts ne Urlaubslage von meiner Kollegin. Das ist das fünfte Kuchenfrühstück in zwei Wochen.
Bikinifigur ade.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen

Gestern Spanien - Portugal ab der 80. Minute gesehn, fands eigentlich sehr witzig. Ich nehme an, Ronaldo hätte als 5. Portugiese schießen dürfen, so hat Portugal halt dann verloren, weil er nicht mehr dran kam ... obwohl ... naja, der hätt auch verschossen.


----------



## Dominau (28. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen! 
Hab das Spiel gestern nicht gesehn, wie gings denn aus?


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

spaninen hat gewonnen


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Morgen ihr Luschen  

Der Sommer ist wieder da - zumindest für heute.
Jetzt schon 22 Grad und Sonne. Na spätestens morgen solls wieder regnen.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

verschnupft kopfweh rippenweh 

scheiss wetterwechsel von kalt feucht warm feucht kalt feucht


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Juni 2012)

Wichtig: Spare Ribs nicht aus dem eigenen Körper herausschneiden.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

ne das sind narbenschmerzen da sass mal meine gallenblase


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Na dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

jo danke  kopfweh ist nerviger ^^

kennt ja jeder der ne mittlere/grosse op hatte das es hier und da wehtut 

habe für mein alter schon soviel erlitten da hat kein 60 jähriger ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juni 2012)

Moin *streck*

Dir eine gute Besserung Kamsi! Hab zwar nicht soviel erlitten, wie eine 60 jährige (vermute ich mal  ) fühl mich aber so... 

Wettermässig ist es ziemlich schwül und um die 19° hier. Aber wer will auch schon 30° und mehr haben?! Ich nicht^^
Und was tippt ihr?
Ich sag mal 3:1 für Spanien nee kann ich nicht machen ...für Deutschland natürlich


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

dir auch gute besserung ellesmere 

deinen hühnerzaun reklamiert ?


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juni 2012)

Noch nicht. Ich hadere mit der Verpackung ... Das ist so ein schmaler 1,30m langer Karton "gewesen", den ich in meiner Euphorie aufgerissen und zerstört habe... Nun weiß ich imo nicht, wie ich das Ding zurück schicken soll.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2012)

Mit so viel Klebeband umwickeln, bis es entweder hält oder du eine 2. Verpackung aus Klebeband hast :S

Kannst ja sagen, dass die Hühner im Zelda-Style ausgerastet sind und die Verpackung zerlegt haben, was nie passiert wäre, wenn er denn nicht so große Maschen hätte


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juni 2012)

> Kannst ja sagen, dass die Hühner im Zelda-Style ausgerastet sind und die Verpackung zerlegt haben, was nie passiert wäre, wenn er denn nicht so große Maschen hätte



Höhö  , das schreib ich da auch so rein! 
Japp, werd es wohl mit Paketklebeband umwickeln und dann zurück senden.


----------



## tear_jerker (28. Juni 2012)

da will man die neue folge royal pains gucken und dann ist die entsprechende seite die ichd afür ansteuer down. aber nichts was ein bisschen google foo nicht grade biegen kann^^


----------



## orkman (28. Juni 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> da will man die neue folge royal pains gucken und dann ist die entsprechende seite die ichd afür ansteuer down. aber nichts was ein bisschen google foo nicht grade biegen kann^^




 haha , kenn ich .... guten morgen ... man hab ich kopfschmerzen .... zuviel gefeiert gestern :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIN


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

> *spectrumizer
> *





> Nein nein, ist er nicht. Für sowas haben wir extra einen eigenen Thread in den tiefsten und dunkelsten Bereichen des Forums, wo kein Normalsterblicher jemals hinkommen wird, ohne vorher einen Pakt mit dem Teufel eingegangen zu sein. Und unser Thread hat schon mehr Seiten, als der "Was regt euch SO RICHTIG auf?"-Thread.



Da wir ja dank Spectrumizer wissen das die in Buffed Redaktion den Satanimus huldigen wie denkt ihr sind die Rollen da verteilt ?

Wer denkt ihr ist der Oberteufel ?

Zam oder ist Zam nur eins der Grossen Übel ?

Und welches Übel ist Zam, stanginator und der dritte Admin ?

Welche der geringeren Übel sind die Mods ?


----------



## Ogil (28. Juni 2012)

Im Prinzip ist die Frage nur: Wer ist Torwaechter, wer Schluesselmeister?


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

Schlüsselmeister = Mods
Torwächter = ??

Die wirklich wichtige Frage ist !!!

Gozer = ZAM ??



WIR HABEN ÜBRIGENS HEUTE DEN INTERNATIONALEN CAPS LOCK DAY !!!!!


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2012)

Gozer kann sein, was immer es will.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Juni 2012)

Ich überlege schon etwas länger, ein Partnerthema zu "Wie rasiert ihr euch?" zu verfassen. z. B. Wie oft geht ihr zum Friseur?


Andererseits könnte ich eine Kochecke basteln, mit Austausch von Rezepten und Kurztipps, wobei das Thema dann 8 Antworten bekommt und schlussendlich aufgrund der Ähnlichkeit zu "was esst ihr gerade?" geschlossen wird.


----------



## Numbe (28. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich überlege schon etwas länger, ein Partnerthema zu "Wie rasiert ihr euch?" zu verfassen. z. B. Wie oft geht ihr zum Friseur?
> 
> Andererseits könnte ich eine Kochecke basteln, mit Austausch von Rezepten und Kurztipps, wobei das Thema dann 8 Antworten bekommt und schlussendlich aufgrund der Ähnlichkeit zu "was esst ihr gerade?" geschlossen wird.




... Ich muss mal wieder zum Friseur. Sind schon 5 Wochen vergangen..- Eindeutig eine zu viel. v.v

Oder eine Keksecke, mit Rezepten für leckere Cookies. :>


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Andererseits könnte ich eine Kochecke basteln, mit Austausch von Rezepten und Kurztipps, wobei das Thema dann 8 Antworten bekommt und schlussendlich aufgrund der Ähnlichkeit zu "was esst ihr gerade?" geschlossen wird.



Möglich - muss aber nicht, oder ist "Was esst ihr grade" auf Rezeptideen ausgelegt?
Einzige Bitte bei Rezeptideen ist im Eröffnungspost der ausdrückliche Hinweis, dass es nicht gestattet ist Bilder von Kochseiten zu verwenden, die in Ihren AGB oder sonstigen Nutzungsbedigungen, offen oder versteckt darauf hinweisen, dass die Weiterverwendung Ihrer Bilder untersagt ist. Grund: Es gibt da ein paar unlustige Seiten, die nur darauf optimiert sind den ganzen Tag das Netz nach Abmahnquellen scannen.


----------



## orkman (28. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich überlege schon etwas länger, ein Partnerthema zu "Wie rasiert ihr euch?" zu verfassen. z. B. Wie oft geht ihr zum Friseur?
> 
> 
> Andererseits könnte ich eine Kochecke basteln, mit Austausch von Rezepten und Kurztipps, wobei das Thema dann 8 Antworten bekommt und schlussendlich aufgrund der Ähnlichkeit zu "was esst ihr gerade?" geschlossen wird.




 jaja da hab ich nicht schlecht gestaunt als ich das thema gesehen hab ... "wie rasiert ihr euch" ... die idee mit den rezepten ist gut ... nur sollte man dann jedesmal ein bild von seiner eigenen kreation hinzupacken


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gozer kann sein, was immer es will.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juni 2012)

ich überlege mir mein königliches haupthaar zu entfernen

pro/kontra argumente?


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juni 2012)

Pro--> Es wird Sommer! Da ist es angenehmer und sieht auch besser aus, als so verschwitztes Deckhaar (Ekelfaktor steigt, je länger das Haupthaar-auch das königliche^^)


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juni 2012)

ist auch einer der hauptgründe warum ich sie loswerden will. hat die letzten jahre über zwar mehr oder weniger geklappt, aber die sind mittlerweile so kaputt, das sieht einfach nicht mehr so aus wie es aussehen sollte :S


----------



## orkman (28. Juni 2012)

yeah ... gw 2 release datum bekannt gegeben ... 28/8 ... nice one


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2012)

Was ne Hitze heute, wenn das bis nachher immer noch so warm ist wird das im Zusammenspiel mit Alkohol beim Public Viewing bestimmt kein Spaß für die Sanitäter 

Ein Hoch auf die Gemütlichkeit und einen kühlen Platz zuhause! ^^

Zum GW2-Releasedatum: Nice, freu mich schon richtig drauf \o/


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut, dass die Webcam so ausgerichtet ist, dass ich nen Bild zum Ton habe ;-)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze Wochenende Party. Sonntag Public Viewing.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

ist das die havel ?


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was wird denn da gefeiert?
Oder ist das nur zum Public Viewing gedacht mit den 20 millarden Bierbänken, der Bühne, den zehntausend Zelten usw.? ^^

Gott bin ich froh dass ich mir das nicht antun muss


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juni 2012)

Nee-das muss ich auch nicht haben. Vor allem seh ich auch immer so wenig - ist dann ja voll der Mist. Ständig wird man angerempelt und bekommt irgendwelche Körperteile ab.
Nee-muss nicht sein. Da lieber schön heut abend zu Hause mit Minipizza und ein Bierchen


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Minipizza



*Et tu, Brute?*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juni 2012)

Que ?


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juni 2012)

Ach was - ich bindoch kein Brutus! *entrüstet guck* Passt doch super! Bier = Deutschland, Pizza = nun ja das wisst ihr ja ^^ Da fält mir auch gar kein Äquivalent zu ein ...Schnittchen? Och nööö...


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ach was - ich bindoch kein Brutus! *entrüstet guck* Passt doch super! Bier = Deutschland, Pizza = nun ja das wisst ihr ja ^^ Da fält mir auch gar kein Äquivalent zu ein ...Schnittchen? Och nööö...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Ich ess grad Pasta. Passend zum Sieg der Italiener 

Herrlich wirds, wenn die Italiener wirklich gewinnen und hier wieder Totenstille ist....

Wenn sie [Deutschland] gewinnen gibts Gegröle bis 2 Uhr Nachts... ich weiß net was mir lieber ist. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

kann die itaker irgendwie nicht mehr seit 2008 leiden


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Juni 2012)

@Kamsi
Ja, das ist die Havel

@Konov
Das ist das alljährliche Potsdamer Stadtwerke Fest. Die Stadtwerke (Energie, Wasser, Entsorgung, Verkehr) verpulvern dann das Geld ihrer Kunden.
Freitags ist Klassik-Abend, Samstags Altherren-Rock, Sonntags Pop-Konzert. Zwischendurch Kinderprogramm.

David Garrett, Jethro Tull, Billy Idol, Kim Wilde, Robin Gibb, Joe Cocker, Thin Lizzy, ZZ Top, Otto, Giannna Nannini, Culcha Candela, Killerpilze, Bernd das Brot ... das war so in etwa die 'Preisklasse' in den letzten Jahren. Also zum Teil etwas angestaubt.

Fürs Publikum komplett kostenlos und sieht am Ende so aus:

Konzert



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Public Viewing



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieses Jahr Carmen (Kammerorchester), Aura Dione(?), Roger Hudson (Ex-Supertramp), Holly Johnson (Ex Frankie goes to Hollywood).
Sollte Deutschland ins Finale kommen, geh ich wahrscheinlich hin. Kann ich gleich durchmachen und morgens zur Arbeit schwanken ;-)

Und die Konzerte kriege ich eh Frei-Haus, ob ich will oder nicht, der Schall wabbert über die Havel bis zu mir.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Juni 2012)

Public Viewing ist für mich ein wenig wie Disco. 
Es ist mir zu laut und zu voll, und ich kann damit nix anfangen, aber wer daran Spaß hat, solls natürlich ruhig machen 
In beiden Fällen ist es mir lieber zuhause mit Freunden zu bleiben, in netter Runde.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> @Kamsi
> Ja, das ist die Havel



sieht bei dir so gross aus ^^




> Aura Dione(?)



http://www.myvideo.de/watch/7031124/Aura_Dione_I_Will_Love_You_Monday_365


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Juni 2012)

@Kamsi

Der Refrain kommt mir bekannt von, ansonsten muss ich da eine Bildungslücke eingestehen. Ich hätte lieber nochmal Bernd das Brot.
Und ja, die Havel ist da ziemlich groß. Ne kleine Insel, große Halbinsel. Und ich sitz grad irgendwo mittig am oberen Bildrand.


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzvexAoMfj0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der bernd ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Der bernd ?



Ja  
Ich muss Kika mal wieder weiter vorn in die Programmbelegung rücken. Die Brot-Sendeschluss-Einspieler sind großartig.

Uops.. schon nach 21 Uhr.


----------



## Dominau (29. Juni 2012)

Oh Gott .. keine Sekunde geschlafen und in einer Stunde muss ich zur Arbeit :<


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Hoffentlich schläfst du da nicht ein :<

Naja Guten Morgen zusammen^^


----------



## Dominau (29. Juni 2012)

Bisjetzt überlebt. Und wach bin ich auch noch


----------



## Numbe (29. Juni 2012)

Ab einem gewissen Punkt wird aus Müdigkeit eh Awesomeness.  

... Ich starre im 5 Minutentakt zur Uhr. Zwei Stunden noch. Buuuh.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Dann?...^^


----------



## Numbe (29. Juni 2012)

Feierabend. \o/

Dann Kochen, Putzen, 'ne Runde vorschlafen...- Umziehen, Einkaufen, Leute abholen... Party.


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

Morgöööön 

Heute siehts nach Regen aus.... mal wieder... 
Perfekter Tag für Wäsche waschen, Bude putzen, Staubsaugen, Telefonate erledigen und sonstigen Schmu unter den Tisch kehren


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Hier hats heute morgen ein wenig gewittert, aber es soll wieder so um die 30° werden...


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hier hats heute morgen ein wenig gewittert, aber es soll wieder so um die 30° werden...



Jo Problem: Heiss wirds trotzdem.... genau genommen also Schwül


----------



## Numbe (29. Juni 2012)

Hauptsache das wird nicht wieder so ein ekelhafter, unnötiger Sprühregen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Jep, so wirds hier wohl genauso. War gestern draußen kaum auszuhalten. 
Vor allem, weils keine wirkliche Gewöhnungszeit gab. Zuerst war es die ganze Zeit kalt, dann BAM! HITZE!


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Juni 2012)

Interesse an der Kochecke?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Vorhanden! Ist bestimmt interessant, was manche User so kochen und vor allem natürlich wie^^


----------



## Numbe (29. Juni 2012)

Ab wann fängt denn Kochen an? :>


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Juni 2012)

[font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Lenny oder Der Mann ihrer Träume[/font]



 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Bis ich vierzehn war, hatte ich nicht geglaubt, dass es auch mal von Vorteil sein könnte, eine ältere Schwester zu haben. Doch dann brachte sie mir etwas bei, was mir für den Rest meines Lebens von großem Nutzen sein sollte. Denn sie tat etwas, was eine Frau nie tun sollte: Sie brachte ihren ersten Freund mit nach Hause.[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]An jenem bewussten Sonntag bereute ich es ebenfalls erstmalig, in einem so aufgeklärten und offenen Haus wie dem unserer Eltern aufgewachsen zu sein. Wir befanden uns alle im Wohnzimmer, meine Eltern sahen fern, ich pubertierte dazu, und mein kleiner Bruder kinderte auf dem Boden herum.[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Wir hörten, wie die Wohnungstür geöffnet wurde, und vernahmen zwei Stimmen aus der Diele. Eine klang beinahe männlich. Meine Eltern sahen sich bedeutungsvoll an. Meine Mutter reagierte blitzschnell und knotete ihren Bademantel zu. Meine Vater schaute hilfeheischend nach einem Oberhemd, ich hörte zur Abwechslung mal damit auf, mir meinen Unterarm mit Texten von _The Cure_ vollzukritzeln. Selbst mein Bruder schien sich des Ernstes der Lage bewusst und stellte das Sabbern ein. Fremder Mann im Anmarsch. Erster Freund von großer Tochter. Vielleicht was Ernstes. Er sollte unsere Familie nicht gleich von ihrer lässigsten Seite kennen lernen.[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Meine Schwester schien ihren Lover erst noch in der Diele zu instruieren, sodass meine Restfamilie geschlagene fünf Minuten angespannt und übertrieben aufrecht sitzend abwartete, dass der Mann präsentiert werden würde. Die Tür öffnete sich einen Spalt breit. Meine Schwester lugte ins Zimmer hinein. Hinter ihr wuselte auch etwas herum, etwas Lebendiges. Meine Schwester griff hinter sich, zog den Menschen hervor und sagte:"Das is` Lenny."[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Wir verharrten weiter in Erdmännchenmanier. Lenny war ein strähniger Pickel. Er hatte ein _Megdeath_ &#150; T &#150; Shirt über seiner Hühnerbrust und Cowboystiefel an den Enden seiner O &#150; Beine. Er hatte die unvermeidliche Steckdosen &#150; Nase und wahrscheinlich auch das Mofa, das jeder erste Freund haben muss. Er war klein. Zu klein, als dass meine hünenhafte Familie ihn als „Mann" hätte deklarieren können. Bestenfalls als „Jungchen" würde er durchgehen, eher noch als „Lumpi".[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Mein Bruder brach endlich das Eis und hieß Lenny mit einem feuchten Furz willkommen. Meine Mutter versuchte, ihr Grinsen zu unterdrücken, und täuschte ein Lächeln vor.[/font]

„[font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Lenny", sagte sie schließlich, „kommt das von Leonard?"[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Lenny, der schon fast wieder rückwärts durch den Raum entwischt wäre, hätte meine Schwester ihm nicht den Weg versperrt, lächelte dankbar zurück:"Nee, ich komm` von Dortmund."[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Mein Vater stellte sich einfach schlafend, was nicht besonders überzeugend kam, da er immer noch aufrecht saß.[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Lenny hätte jetzt eine gute Gelegenheit gehabt, zu verschwinden, denn meine Schwester war vor Scham im Erdboden versunken. Aber er, das Lenny, schien sich jetzt offenbar wohler zu fühlen. Er erinnerte sich sogar daran, dass es angebracht sei, jedem die Hand zu schütteln. Unglücklicherweise fing er bei meinem Bruder damit an. Wenn man nach all den Körperflüssigkeiten gegangen wäre, die mein Bruder ihm nun übergeben hatte, hätte Lenny spätestens jetzt zur Familie gehört.[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Ich verspürte einen Anflug von Mitleid für die Anwesenden. Einmal für Lenny, der versuchte, sich unauffällig die Hand an seiner domestosgebleichten Jeans abzuwischen. Dann natürlich für meine Eltern, die sich die ganze Sache irgendwie anders vorgestellt hatten. Es kamen sogar solidarische Gedanken gegenüber meiner Schwester auf: Normalerweise war ich es, die undefinierbares Zeug mit nach Hause schleppte &#150; wobei ich mittlerweile schlau genug war, dieses so schnell wie möglich und unauffällig in mein Zimmer zu schaffen.[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Meine Schwester war indessen aus ihrer Erdspalte hervorgekrochen und gliemte in meine Richtung. Ihr Blick war schwer zu deuten. Entweder sollte ich dem Lenny lieb die Hand geben oder ihn erschlagen. Ich entschied mich für ein Mittelding und erwähnte intelligenterweise, dass ich die Schwester meiner Schwester sei. Lenny verprasste daraufhin seinen letzten Bonuspunkt bei mir, als er zur längsten Rede seines Aufenthalts anhob:"Ja, das dachte ich mir. Ihr seht euch sehr ähnlich. Ihr habt beide blaue Augen und blonde Haare. Aber deine Schwester hat den größeren … Mund. Dafür hast du die größere Nase."[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Lennys letzte Stunde. Ich sah meine Schwester mit Bedauern an. Ich konnte nichts mehr für Lenny tun. Ich gab ihm die Hand und brach ihm dabei den kleinen Finger. Er sah mich erstaunt an, irgendein Urinstinkt befahl ihm, nicht zu schreien.[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Meine Mutter besann sich plötzlich darauf, irgendetwas Mütterliches zu tun, ganz egal, wer oder was ein Lenny war. Sie sprang auf, hechtete zur Tür und sagte:"Ich mach´ mal Kaffee, was?"[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Lenny sah sie an, als ob er seinen Faustkeil irgendwo verlegt hätte. Mein Vater schnaufte, nur mal so. Lenny sagte:"Gibt´s auch Kuchen? Oder Kakao?"[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Was meine Mutter dazu bewog, meine Vorstellung noch zu toppen:"Ach ja, ich bin die Waltraud. Waltraud Buddenkotte. Frau Buddenkotte, ja, die bin ich." Sie drückte Lennys Hand, ich vernahm ein erneutes Knirschen. Dann ging sie, um weg zu sein. Mein Vater schnaufte, öffnete dabei aber die Augen. Als Leitbulle des Clans musste er wohl das Allerdämlichste sagen, damit seine Autorität nicht ins Wanken geriet:"Ich bin der Mann der Frau. Der Vater von der Tochter. Von allen Kindern hier."[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Meine Schwester war wohl als Einzige gegen das _Ich-Lenny-du-hirntot_-Syndrom gewappnet. Sie packte Lenny beim Schlafittchen und sprach einen guten Satz mit gutem Sinn:"Lenny und ich wollten noch woanders hin. Wir trinken dann demnächst mal Kaffee, nicht?"[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Lenny grinste und winkte, während meine Schwester ihn abtransportierte.

[/font]-------

Kurzer Schnitt von mir, irgendwann geht die Protagonistin ihre Schwester suchen und findet sie in der Speisekammer.



------

 "„[font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Na, das war wohl nix, was?", bemerkte sie nüchtern. Ich setzte mich neben sie.[/font]

„[font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Naja", hob ich an, „für Mama und Papa ist das halt auch … gewöhnungsbedürftig. Bist du gar nicht traurig, dass Lenny gegangen ist?"[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Ich hatte mir ein bisschen mehr Drama erhofft.[/font]

„[font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Och", sagte meine Schwester, „das war eh nur so eine Art Test. Eigentlich bin ich ja in Dirk verliebt. Aber der ist schon dreiundzwanzig und hat ein richtiges Motorrad. Der ist auch tätowiert und so. Ich dachte, bevor ich den hier anschleppe, versuch ich´s erst mal mit Lenny und gucke, was passiert."[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]In diesem Moment bewunderte ich meine Schwester zutiefst. Welche Weitsicht, welche Raffinesse. Vielleicht waren wir doch Schwestern im Geiste. Wie die allerbesten Freundinnen saßen wir auf der Kühltruhe, hörten, wie sich unsere Eltern ehrlich zerknirscht gegenseitig schworen, jedem Wesen, dass ihre Töchter durch die Tür führten, mit Wohlwollen und wenigstens geheucheltem Interesse zu begegnen. Sie wollten uns mehr Freiheiten und Entfaltungsmöglichkeiten lassen. Das hörte sich doch gut an. Meine Schwester zauberte eine Flasche Amaretto hervor und ließ mich zuerst daraus trinken. Dieser Tag war voller Überraschungen und Offenbarungen. Im Gegenzug zeigte ich meiner Schwester, wie man durch unser Zimmerfenster Dinge ins Haus schmuggelte, die elterlichen Augen zunächst besser verborgen blieben.[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Als Dirk drei Monate später unser Haus erstmalig durch die Tür betrat, waren meine Eltern cool wie Streetworker. Vielleicht übertrieben sie es etwas, denn mein Vater wollte plötzlich unbedingt mit ihm Motorrad fahren, und meine Mutter fragte Dirk offenherzig nach einer geeigneten Körperstelle für ein Tattoo, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte und soll ein anderes Mal erzählt werden.[/font]


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Musste ein paar mal schmunzeln, ist die Geschichte von dir geschrieben?


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Juni 2012)

[font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Leseprobe:[/font]

„[font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Ich hatte sie alle“ von Katinka Buddenkotte[/font]

 [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Verlag: dtv, ISBN: 978-3-423-21156-7[/font]


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Ab wann fängt denn Kochen an? :>


In der Mikrowelle Fertiggerichte aufwärmen und Sachen im Kühlschrank kalt stellen zählt nicht! *fg*



Doofkatze schrieb:


> [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Leseprobe:[/font]
> 
> „[font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Ich hatte sie alle“ von Katinka Buddenkotte[/font]
> 
> [font="Comic Sans MS, cursive"]Verlag: dtv, ISBN: 978-3-423-21156-7[/font]


Ah ok, danke dafür, aber wenn die restlichen Geschichten so sind wie die Gepostete (Zwar witzig, aber auch nicht der Kracher), ist mir das dann nicht den Preis eines ganzen Buches wert :\


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

habe dich garnicht erst erkannt brille ^^

Dachte Reflox hätte gepostet ^^


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

Der Absatz ist echt lustig


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Stimmt, der hatte ja auch Slowpoke (Flegmon) mal als Ava^^


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

die avatare verbindet man halt eher mit den leuten ^^

bzw die signaturen nur an deiner sig hatte ich dich erkannt ^^

bzw katzen ^^

sind deine katzen auch so wie hier ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Nee, die ist viel zu ruhig. Meine prügelt mich wach und wartet nicht so


----------



## Numbe (29. Juni 2012)

*Haut den Kopf auf die Tastatur*

Ich maaaaag nicht mehr. Langsam geh ich ein hier. Doofes Büro unterm Dach.
Doofer Markt unten, mit seinen doofen Würstchen-Buden und dem Fettgestank.
Doofes warmes Wasser.

Doooof.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2012)

Juhu, ich bekomme doch kein Langzeit EKG, mein Blutdruck ist noch im Rahmen   

Ach und guten Morgen


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

was für einen haste den ?


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Juhu, ich bekomme doch kein Langzeit EKG, mein Blutdruck ist noch im Rahmen
> 
> Ach und guten Morgen



Morgen und Glückunsch!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2012)

143/90 oder so, aber halt beim Arzt. Damals bei der Nachmusterung hatte ich beim Belastungs-EKG über 200, danach musste ich Tabletten schlucken. Hat sich aber wieder stabilisiert.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 143/90 oder so, aber halt beim Arzt. Damals bei der Nachmusterung hatte ich beim Belastungs-EKG über 200, danach musste ich Tabletten schlucken. Hat sich aber wieder stabilisiert.



du bist schuld


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 143/90 oder so, aber halt beim Arzt. Damals bei der Nachmusterung hatte ich beim Belastungs-EKG über 200, danach musste ich Tabletten schlucken. Hat sich aber wieder stabilisiert.



du bist also mein gegenstück ^^

teilweise bei mir 88 zu 56 wenn es teilweise tagelang heiss und drücken schwül ist - ich viel arbeiten tue und unter stress stehe ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2012)

Das Ding ist, ich merke es nicht. Auch beim Belastungs Ekg... fühlte mich eigentlich recht gut, wie halt auch normal beim Sport. Scheint aber wohl vererbt zu sein oder sowat, meine Oma hatte ihr Leben lang auch Bluthochdruck..


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das Ding ist, ich merke es nicht. Auch beim Belastungs Ekg... fühlte mich eigentlich recht gut, wie halt auch normal beim Sport. Scheint aber wohl vererbt zu sein oder sowat, meine Oma hatte ihr Leben lang auch Bluthochdruck..



Bluthochdruck merkt man in der Regel auch nicht. Man kann halt nur mit Tests nachgucken, ob so etwas vorhanden ist. Erst, wenn du dadurch gesundheitliche Probleme bekommst, wirst du es merken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2012)

Nunja wenn der über 200 schießt sollte man es schon merken, meinte auch die Ärztin damals. Aber hat sich zum Glück alles wieder stabilisiert. Messe fast täglich meinen Blutdruck, morgens und abends. Und der liegt nie über 140.


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Juni 2012)

Die Potsdamer Stadtwerke scheinen eine reich gefüllte Portokasse zu haben. Das Party-Equip fürs Wochenende
wächst und wächst. WOA 0.5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (29. Juni 2012)

Gewitter überall


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Gewitter überall



Bestes Wetter hier, siehe Bild oben!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Hier ists unterschiedlich^^ morgens regnet es, Mittags Sonne, dann gewittert es wieder ein wenig... Naja, immerhin doch nicht ganz so schlimm wie gestern


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2012)

Ich bin heute morgen vom Gewitter wach geworden. Von wegen der Keller ist schalldicht ... tss


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Sei froh, dass er immerhin wasserdicht ist


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2012)

Brille heiratet morgen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Bei dem Wetter sicher nicht!


----------



## Kamsi (29. Juni 2012)

wenn den ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Juni 2012)

_"WARNLAGEBERICHT für Brandenburg und Berlin 
Bis zum Mittag werden keine Wetterwarnungen erwartet. Im Laufe des Nachmittags bilden sich aber Schauer und Gewitter mit teils unwetterartigem STARKREGEN über 25 l/qm in kurzer Zeit und Hagel, die bis in die Nacht zum Sonnabend andauern."
DWD.de  

_Sah eigentlich den ganzen Tag über nach einem Biergartenabend aus. Damn.
Naja, Sauwetterfür alle. Deutschland einig Sauwetterland.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Da hatte wohl das eine "n" zu viel Angst am Ende des Satzes


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter sicher nicht!



In der Kirche ist das ja egal 



Kamsi schrieb:


> wenn den ?



Mich!


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube nicht


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht



Warum nicht?


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Warum nicht?


Du weißt wieso!


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Du weißt wieso!



Unsere Kinder wären wunderhübsch!


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Juni 2012)

Ich schaffs einfach nicht, mich selbst auf das Webcambild zu bekommen. Egal, wie schnell ich nach einer Rauchpause wieder ins Büro renne - es ist bereits ein neueres Bild im Netz  

Mich gruselts bei dem Gedanken, gleich im Supermarkt anzuhalten. Seit der Rewe dicht ist, trollt sich alles im Gammel-Netto. Eine Freakshow, die jedesmal an einer 10m lagen Schlange vor der Kasse endet. Die 50cm lange Band-Ablagefläche an der Kasse lädt immer wieder zum Tetris ein.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juni 2012)

Wenigstens musst du dir so keine Ü-Eier kaufen um deine tägliche Dosis Spiel und Spaß zu bekommen. = )


----------



## aufgeraucht (29. Juni 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wenigstens musst du dir so keine Ü-Eier kaufen um deine tägliche Dosis Spiel und Spaß zu bekommen. = )


 
Stimmt. (Ver-/An-)Spannung gratis, Tetris am Kassenband, fehlt nur die Schokolade.
Aber ich mag Tetris nicht sonderlich. Vielleicht sollte ich fünf Fertigpizzen kaufen, das machts auch für Tetris-Failer einfach.


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juni 2012)

Brudi hat heute Gebbi & alles voller Freunde von ihm ... ich glaub ich sterbe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Brudi hat heute Gebbi & alles voller Freunde von ihm ... ich glaub ich sterbe



C'mon, da ist doch auch sicher was für dich dabei 

(  )


----------



## Legendary (29. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Brudi hat heute Gebbi & alles voller Freunde von ihm ... ich glaub ich sterbe



Du rammelst doch sonst immer alles was nicht bei 3 aufm Baum ist. Oo 


Stell dich ned so an!


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2012)

Morgen


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen... Um 4 von der Arbeit gekommen, um 8 dankenswerterweise geweckt worden (gnarf) und um viertel nach 2 muss ich wieder los zur Arbeit... Boah könnt ich heut kotzen, ich bin hundemüde. Ich glaub, entgegen meiner sonstigen Philosophie darf meine Kollegin heute mein Auto nach Wiesbaden und vor allem heut Abend/Nacht wieder nach Hause fahren.


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juni 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Bahhh ist das warm hier. Thermometer am Fenster ist bei 23°, Thermometer am Türrahmen Flur/Wohnzimmer bei 27°.
> Zur Abkühlung bliebe a) ein Spaziergang (birgt die Gefahr in sich, dass ich in der Havel lande) b) Jalousie runter und nichts an, ausser das INet (verspricht keine signifikante Abkühlung) c) Jalousie da lassen, wo sie ist, Klamotten abwerfen und Nachbarn Cup-Größe schätzen lassen (Option abgewählt) d) ... bisher kein verwertbarer Einfall
> 
> *geht USB-Ventilatoren suchen*



http://www.amazon.de...41047084&sr=8-1
und wie nah stehen den die wohnungen bei nebeneinander ? bei mir sind das minium 2015 wenn nicht 20 meter und leicht schräg die wohnungen ^^


@shikari, reflox, seanbuddha, oliruh 

ich hoffe ihr hattet euch gestern nacht nicht zu sehr lieb sonst habt ihr bald nachwuchs ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2012)

Oh mein Goooooooooott, mir hat gestern jemand K.O. Tropfen irgendwo reingemischt.. 

Naja, Morgen!


----------



## Konov (30. Juni 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oh mein Goooooooooott, mir hat gestern jemand K.O. Tropfen irgendwo reingemischt..
> 
> Naja, Morgen!




Und schon die Geldbörse überprüft? ^^


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @shikari, reflox, seanbuddha, oliruh
> 
> ich hoffe ihr hattet euch gestern nacht nicht zu sehr lieb sonst habt ihr bald nachwuchs ^^



Diese Welt hat eine solche gottgleiche Brut nicht verdient


----------



## Kamsi (30. Juni 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Diese Welt hat eine solche gottgleiche Brut nicht verdient



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apokalyptische_Reiter

fällt mir da eher ein ^^


----------



## Reflox (30. Juni 2012)

Pfff, mein Sohn wird der nächste Dalai Lama sein


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Juni 2012)

Bei dem Wetter ne Halbjahreskarte fürs Schwimmbad zu haben= Win. 
Alle sind im Außenbereich und drin kann man im angenehm kalten Wasser gut und schnell seine Bahnen drehen


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2012)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen.
Wetterbedingt habe ich auf Schlaf verzichtet, ich werde ein kleines Mittagspäuschen machen.

Wie im Nachschwärmer versprochen, ein Gewittervideo-Ausschnitt.
Es ist unscharf, aber gibt ja eh nur hell-dunkel zu sehen. Die letzten 90sek bieten den besten Sound (und dann versteht man auch, warum ich nicht geschlafen hab)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NwMD6qOxRQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xynlovesit (1. Juli 2012)

240p, was ist das denn für ein Nokia Handy? 

iPhone 4S Full HD 1080p , da geht was!


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen.
> Wetterbedingt habe ich auf Schlaf verzichtet, ich werde ein kleines Mittagspäuschen machen.
> 
> Wie im Nachschwärmer versprochen, ein Gewittervideo-Ausschnitt.
> ...



Das hört sich nach nem richtig deftigem Gewitter an. Ganz so schlimm wars gestern abend hier nicht...

und: Morgän!


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Juli 2012)

So wars hier zum Glück nur ne Viertelstunde, ansonsten Regen und ab und zu Donner^^


----------



## Kamsi (1. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit von letzte nacht bei uns in der Stadt


----------



## Xidish (1. Juli 2012)

Moin 



xynlovesit schrieb:


> 240p, was ist das denn für ein Nokia Handy?


Das ist doch bei nem Nachtgewitter wumpe.
Für mich kommt die Stimmung ausreichend rüber.

Ich bin heute auch erst um 4:30 Uhr zur Ruhe gekommen, nachdem es hier (im Solling) heftig gewitterte.
Es war zwar nicht so sehr sinflutartiger Regen, wie freitags - doch ganz kurz war etwas Hagel dabei -
zum Glück aber nicht die angekündigten 3-4 cm Hagelkörner und auch nicht 40 l/m².

Dafür dauerte es ewig, fühlbar Stunden - bis dann morgens die Vögel anfingen zu singen.

In der Zeit schaute ich Push und Drag me from Hell.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2012)

doppelpost..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2012)

Moinsen

um 7 nach Haus gekommen und 1,5 Stunden geschlafen   

Den Trip zu meiner Freundin und wieder zurück ist immer wieder schön. Was man so an Leichen in den Bahnen und Bussen sieht (mir inklusive)..


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Juli 2012)

moin,

zwischen 4 und 6 uhr meine schwester vonner disco abgeholt. *gähn*

grad erst aufgewacht. ^^**


----------



## aufgeraucht (1. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> 240p, was ist das denn für ein Nokia Handy?
> 
> iPhone 4S Full HD 1080p , da geht was!



Kein Handy, alte Digitalkamera. Die ganze Umherkomprimiererei lässt es nicht sonderlich gut aussehen. Hab bisher auch keinerlei Erfahrung, Filme von der Digicam auf Youtube-Format zu quetschen. Bisher nur DVD-Format gebrannt. Und 15 GB wollte ich nun doch nicht hochladen.

Aber wie Xidish sagt.. für einen kleinen Einblick, was mich die Nachtruhe gekostet hat, reichts.


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Juli 2012)

Taaaag


----------



## Numbe (2. Juli 2012)

Moin, moin...

Zwei Wochen noch. Chakka!

...Ich will wieder in mein Bettchen.


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2012)

Morgöööööööööhn!

Sauwetter heute...wenn man in die Zeitung schaut wirds nur noch schlimmer im Laufe der Woche x_x Naja, nächstes WE flieg ich ja dann in die Ferien   

Guten Wochenstart Euch allen!


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2012)

Jo - hier aehnlich. Bis Freitag heisst es "Mostly Cloudy with showers"...


----------



## xashija (2. Juli 2012)

Morgähn... Kann mal wer die stehende Luft hier ausm Zimmer verscheuchen?


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Juli 2012)

Morgäänn! Wieder ein wunderschöner Tag an der Nordsee  
Wobei ich es ein wenig traurig find, das es hier so gar nicht gewittert hat. 

Dafür Freitag und Samstag abend/nacht Geburtstags-und Abschlussfeiern bis morgens und das bei der Hitze, so dass man nicht mal das Fenster aufmachen konnte ohne "Schallalala" Gesänge....


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2012)

Hier hats sich deutlich abgekühlt.... ruhige 13 Grad im Moment - Tendenz steigend.

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Numbe (2. Juli 2012)

Irgendwie...

Also. Die Männerwelt geht mir so dermaßen auf die Eierstöcke.
Liegt das am Wetter? Oder... an dem gescheiterten EM-Plan?

Wenn das so weiter geht, dann brech ich bald im Dreieck. v.v


----------



## Ellesmere (2. Juli 2012)

Oo..Männer! Ein leidliches Thema  

Hier sind sie alle friedlich^^ Aber ich komm um vor Hunger   Das ist nicht normal   Naja, noch 1 1/2 Stunden...
Ich sollte am 03.7. eigentl. vor Gericht als Zeugin aussagen, lt. Gespräch mit der Anwältin. Nur hab ich bislang gar keine Vorladung bekommen, so wie sie sagte   Muss ich da jetzt anrufen-oder lass ich es drauf ankommen? Hab da so gar keine Lust zu....


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2012)

Den Männern gehen manchmal die Frauen aufn Sack und den Frauen gehen manchmal die Männer auf die Eierstöcke. Normal 

Geil eben im Supermarkt... ich fahr zu meinem Stammsupermarkt - Schotten dicht "Wir schließen!" - lol
Ich weitergefahren zum nächsten Supermarkt. Packe meine "7 Sachen" + 1 Pfandflasche die man bei dem ersten Supermarkt immer abgeben konnte... lege sie dem Kassierer also im zweiten Supermarkt aufs Band... er so (O-ton) "Ey ham sie die jetzt hier ausgetrunken oder was??"

AHAHAHAHA ich so, NEIN ich möcht pfand wieder ham 
Was für ein Horst, aber der war grad neu (Azubi) - hat man daran gemerkt, dass eine ältere Dame wissen wollte wo die Äpfel aus dem Angebot sind und er nur so "das weiß ich doch nicht, fragen sie den Kollegen der für die Äpfel zuständig ist".
"Und wo ist der?"
"Den müssen sie suchen"
"Aha"

- lol
Schon witzig der Typ...
als ich dann versucht habe im Pfandautomaten die Flasche reinzuschieben kam nur die Meldung, Etikett konnte nicht gelesen werden... tja bin ich also samt Pfandflasche wieder nach Hause gefahren. Also sowas hab ich noch net erlebt, was ein Zirkus...


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Juli 2012)

Heute: Horst Evers - Mein Appendix
Der Aufnahmearzt kam auch gleich zur Sache.

»Haben Sie Schmerzen?«

»Ja.«

»Na, dann legen Sie sich doch mal hin, so schlimm ist das doch noch gar nicht.«

Dann drückte er auf den Blinddarm, und ich hatte das Gefühl, mein Bauch würde explodieren.

»Sehense, das sind Schmerzen.«

Stimmte.

»Das is ja herrlich klassisch bei Ihnen, ein richtiger Lehrbuchappendix. Weil, eigentlich ist es ja gar nicht der Blinddarm, sondern der Wurmfortsatz, der Appendix. Das isser.«

Dann drückte er wieder drauf.

»Toll. Einfach toll. Genau da, wo ein akuter Appendix sein soll. Sagen Sie, darf ich das meinen Studentinnen zeigen?«

Ich dachte, was soll schon sein? Wenn ich doch so einen Lehrbuchappendix habe, so ein Geschenk der Natur, darf ich mich doch nicht der Wissenschaft verschließen. Was konnte schon passieren? Kurz darauf erschienen drei Studentinnen, die jede nochmal auf den Schmerzpunkt drückten. Während mir vor Schmerz die Konturen des Behandlungsraumes vor den Augen verschwammen, wurde mir allmählich klar, was schon passieren konnte.

Als ich wieder einigermaßen bei Besinnung war, faßte ich mir endlich ein Herz.

»Herr Doktor, werde ich durchkommen?«

Diesen Satz wollte ich schon immer mal sagen.

»Ach, so´n Appendix. So schlimm ist das doch nicht. Den kratzt zur Not auch noch der Pförtner mit dem Löffel raus!«

Das war ein Medizinerwitz. Medizinerhumor ist zumeist etwas sperrig und wenig erfolgreich, was allerdings auch am Publikum liegt. In der Regel todkranke Patienten wie ich. Diesen Pförtner-Blinddarmwitz sollte ich übrigens in den nächsten drei Stunden bis zur Operation noch 37mal hören. Er ist ist sehr beliebt im Urbankrankenhaus.

Hinter dem Vorhang tuschelten jetzt schon die Chirurgen, wer mich operieren sollte.

»Oh nee, ich will den Appendix. Bitte. Ich hab vorher ne Leber und ne Niere, da brauch ich einfach mal was Leichtes hinterher. Zur Entspannung. Laß mir den Appendix.«

Irgendwie fühlte ich mich nicht richtig ernstgenommen.

Die Pfleger spielen mittels Schingschangschong aus, wer mich hochfahren muß. Der Verlierer ist stinksauer und fährt mich, um die Schwestern zu beeindrucken, freihändig hoch. Auf einem Fuß hüpfend, bugsiert er mich mit dem anderen in den dritten Stock. Insgesamt stoßen wir 17mal gegen Wände oder Türen, was jedesmal zu leichten Implosionen in meinem Bauch führt. Aber er schaffts und ich bin auch ein wenig stolz, von so einem geschickten Pfleger gefahren worden zu sein.

Die Stationsschwester sieht traurig aus. Ich glaube, sie hat sogar kürzlich geweint. Vermutlich Liebeskummer. Ich frage sie, ob sie mal auf meinen Blinddarm drücken will, damit sie auf andere Gedanken kommt. Sie drückt, ich schreie auf, und für einen Moment hat sie ihren Kummer vergessen.

Drei Stunden später werde ich zum OP gefahren. Der Pfleger sagt, die OPs sind unten im Parterre, damit der Weg zum Landwehrkanal kürzer ist, wenn mal was schiefgeht. Dann lachen wir beide gelöst. Zur Belohnung fährt er mich diesmal mit den Händen.

Im OP stellt mir der Anästesist ungefähr 200 Fragen über irgendwelche Allergien, Krankheiten oder Operationen. Von wegen, ob ich die schon mal »gemacht« habe. Nachdem ich 40mal »nein« gesagt habe, sage ich einfach mal »ja«, um glaubwürdig zu bleiben. Daraufhin bricht eine relative Panik aus, und der Chirurg fragt mich, wer denn die Herztransplantation vorgenommen hätte. Ich gestehe kleinlaut, daß ich jetzt auch einmal einen Scherz gemacht hätte. Dann lache ich ansteckend, und der Chirurg weist den Anästhesisten an, mich sofort einzuschläfern.

Ich bin schon im Wegdösen, als der Chirurg mich nochmal beruhigen will.

»Keine Angst, so´n Appendix ist keine große Sache, ich habe eine große Berufserfahrung, ich stehe schon seit 30 Jahren an der Pforte.«


----------



## Soladra (2. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## Numbe (2. Juli 2012)

Ja. Mh…. Im Moment ist es aber wirklich arg. Ich geh ins Kloster. *nick*



… Ohaa. Mensch.



Gerade eben kam der… Ortsbrandmeister…? Oder so. Bei uns ins Büro. Unser Zimmer und das vom Fachbereichsleiter sind mit einem Durchgangszimmer verbunden.

Er wollte eben jenen Fachbereichsleiter sprechen… Ich ihn also weiter geschickt. Was macht er? Setzt sich nicht in das ‚Chef’-Büro, sondern in das Durchgangszimmer. (Kollege dort ist im Urlaub.)

…. Und unterhält sich von Raum zu Raum. Dementsprechend laut. Der hat hier den halben Flur zusammen gebrüllt…

Meine Kollegin auf einmal ganz leise: „Wieso brüllt der denn so?“… In genau dem Augenblick hört er natürlich auf zu reden. Stille. „Weil XY (Fachbereichsleiter) im anderen Raum sitzt!!“, bellte er dann etwas patzig von nebenan als Antwort.

Ich schau meine Kollegin an…- (Nicht die, welche so kleinlaut fragte, wir sitzen zu dritt hier.)… Sie guckt mich an. Prusten. Kichern.- Ich wusst echt nicht wohin mit meinem Lachen…- Und hab mich ganz schnell meiner Tasse Tee gewidmet.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

Ich hab mal ein paar Fragen zu meiner folgenden Bewerbung im Sommer bei der Polizei NRW (vllt hat ja jmd erfahrungen) 
1. Da steht ich müsste einen Tippkurs (80 Anschläge die Minute) gemacht haben. Jetzt ist die Frage : Wo mache ich den Kurs & was wollen die da von mir sehen. 
	Reicht ein einfaches Formular oder brauch ich eine offizielle Bescheinigung. 

2. Die wollen von jeder Krankheit der letzten 3 Jahre genaue Angaben. Muss ich dafür alle Ärzte die ich die letzten 3 Jahre besucht habe abklappern (Hautarzt,HNO-Arzt,Sportmediziner[...]) 
	oder reicht es wenn ich meine Hausärzte besuche & die mir den Zettel ausfüllen. 


so joa das wars schon ,danke im vorraus


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 1. Da steht ich müsste einen Tippkurs (80 Anschläge die Minute) gemacht haben.



Höö? Tippkurs?
Für was bewirbst du dich da? Sekretariatsstelle auf der Polizeiwache?

Also ich habe die gesamte (Kripo)Ausbildung einer Freundin miterlebt. Klimmzüge, Laufen, Springen, Tauchen, Boxen ... alles mit Vorgabe der Zeit/Anzahl. Aber von Tippen habe ich nichts gehört.
Aber gibt ja auch 'Artenreichtum' (kasernierte Bereitschaftspolizei, Bundespolizei, Kripo... irgendwer muss da wohl tippen können.

Ich schreib morgen ne Mail, vielleicht weiß die Freundin mit Marke was darüber.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

Wäre super lieb.


----------



## Konov (2. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 2. Die wollen von jeder Krankheit der letzten 3 Jahre genaue Angaben. Muss ich dafür alle Ärzte die ich die letzten 3 Jahre besucht habe abklappern (Hautarzt,HNO-Arzt,Sportmediziner[...])
> oder reicht es wenn ich meine Hausärzte besuche & die mir den Zettel ausfüllen.



Dafür reicht dein Hausarzt... du musst nicht jeden Arzt einzeln abklappern.
Wollte mich auch mal auf Polizei-Laufbahn versuchen, aber heute würd ichs nicht mehr machen. Kann dir im Übrigen nur davon abraten. Bezahlung ist mies, du riskierst deinen Arsch und kannst schön jeden Tag im Schichtdienst ackern.
Und der Verein ist immer mehr "out" heutzutage, wenn man sich anguckt wie die Bevölkerung manchmal reagiert.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Juli 2012)

Naja ich wollte ja auch wenn zu den Hundertschaften.


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kann dir im Übrigen nur davon abraten. Bezahlung ist mies



Kommt auf das Bundesland an. Bayern ist ganz nett ausgestattet, (Kripo) Berlin ist ohne Zweifel beklagenswert. Meine Kripo-Freundin hat sich Schnittschutzhandschuhe, Schussweste, Holster, Gürtel usw selbst gekauft. Wie es in NRW um die Ausstattung/Bezahlung steht, weiß ich nicht. Auf jeden Fall sind sie nicht am unteren Ende der Nahrungskette, denn da steht Berlin (man hat ihnen kürzlich sogar das Warmwasser abgedreht... keine schöne Vorstellung, von nem Einsatz 'unbekannte Todesursache' - Leiche drehen und wenden - zurückzukehren und die Hände unter Kaltwasser zu halten)


----------



## aufgeraucht (2. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja ich wollte ja auch wenn zu den Hundertschaften.



Ach, dann kann ich sogar nach Infos aus erster Hand fragen (eine andere Freundin bei der brandenburger Hundertschaft). Die hat sogar ne ausgeprägte Lese-/Rechtschreibstörung und ist dort untergekommen. 'zieht den Gold aus dem Holzter'.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Juli 2012)

In NRW ist heute wieder Blitzer-Marathon. Quasi auf jeder größeren oder gefährlicheren Straße wird heute geblitzt werden (irgendwann), die Aktion geht nun 24 Stunden lang.
Da fährt man dann extra mal wieder nach Schildern (im Sinne von nur 5 kmh drüber, sonst gerne bis zu 20 kmh mehr), nur damit zumindest auf der Hinfahrt nichts da ist.


----------



## Soladra (3. Juli 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Juli 2012)

Morgen  Wieder ein wunderschöner Sommertag!

Tippkurs? Also hier in Niedersachsen brauchste den nicht vorweisen... Freund von mir bewirb sich da. Am schlimmsten sind die Arztbesuche´, die gehen richtig ins Geld. Wenn man nämlich eine Sehrschwäche hat und Brillenträger ist, muss man zum Augenarzt und so eine "Generaluntersuchung" durchführen lassen und die kostet allein schon 75,- €...find ich ja ein bischen dreist,das so eine Untersuchung nicht von der KK bezahlt wird. Naja aber die zahlen sowie so kaum noch was


----------



## Soladra (3. Juli 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Wenn man nämlich eine Sehrschwäche hat und Brillenträger ist, muss man zum Augenarzt und so eine "Generaluntersuchung" durchführen lassen und die kostet allein schon 75,- €...find ich ja ein bischen dreist,das so eine Untersuchung nicht von der KK bezahlt wird. Naja aber die zahlen sowie so kaum noch was



Kontaktlinsen sind schlimmer -.- ich musste mkr fü meinen rollerfuhrerschein (und ich fang grad erst mit der theorie an) mir extra neue bestellen. uns schööön selber zahlen -.-


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kontaktlinsen sind schlimmer -.- ich musste mkr fü meinen rollerfuhrerschein (und ich fang grad erst mit der theorie an) mir extra neue bestellen. uns schööön selber zahlen -.-



Ehm.- Richtung so? Ich habe damals zu Beginn meines Führerscheins (Auto) eine Brille getragen. Nach dem Sehtest für den Schein mussten neue Gläser her...- Natürlich muss man das selbst bezahlen. Allein schon aus Eigeninteresse. 

Mittlerweile trage ich auch Kontaktlinsen.- Dort wäre eine neue Bestellung (Für 6x 1Monat) günstiger als meine Gläser... Obwohl ich einseitig eine Hornhautverkrümmung habe (Die Linsen sind mal doppelt so teuer wie die 'normalen.)

... Finds ja schon schlimm genug, dass genug Rentner kaum übers Lenkrad gucken können und wie ein Maulwurf Auto fahren. Soweit kommts ja noch, dass man dann 'Sehbehinderte' durch die Führerscheinprüfung lässt.


----------



## Soladra (3. Juli 2012)

Du bist auch kein kleiner armer schüler, der das vom eigenen Taschengeld ahlen musst


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Juli 2012)

Brille/Kontaktlinsen  sollten von der KK bezahlt werden! Punktum! Warum? Weil ein Mensch der nichts sieht nicht arbeiten kann! Wie soll der denn für seinen Lebensunterhalt sorgen? Kann natürlich sein, das KK das bezahlen, ich bin kein Brillenträger?!
Werden die vielleicht bezahlt,allerdings nur die hässlichen Modelle?


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

Dann würde ich mich evtl. mal mit meinen Eltern zusammen setzen. 

Ich habe meinen Linsen zwar nicht vom Taschengeld, aber vom Praktikums- und Ausbildungsgehalt bezahlen. Im Praktikum waren damit gut 50% des Gehalts weg.

Ich weiß ja nicht, was du für Linsen hast. Meine kosten ~89 Euro / 6 Monate. Das sind nicht einmal 15 Euro im Monat. Wenn dir Linsen zu teuer sind und deine Augen sich nicht stark verändern (Bei mir mussten damals im 5 Monatstakt neue Gläser her, seit den Kontaktlinsen ist das besser geworden) dann kauf dir eine Brille. Je nach Anbieter und aktuellen Aktionen kosten die ja nun wirklich nicht viel.

Aber bewusst mit Sehschwäche fahren (bzw.ohne diese zu korrigieren), das geht mal gar nicht... 

Edit:



Ellesmere schrieb:


> Werden die vielleicht bezahlt,allerdings nur die hässlichen Modelle?



Die KK zahlt meines Wissens nach nur bei sehr gravierenden Sehstörungen bei denen Gläser und Brille um/über 1000.- Euro liegen. Ganz sicher bin ich mir nicht.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Soladra schrieb:


> Du bist auch kein kleiner armer schüler, der das vom eigenen Taschengeld ahlen musst


Dann machst Du Deinen Führerschein halt später, wenn Du selbst was verdienst.


----------



## Soladra (3. Juli 2012)

DIe meineuntgmeiner Ellis : "Du amchst Führerschein, also Zahl auch selber"

Bei mir isses auc wie bei dir. bei mir isses ne einseitige Sehhschwäche, weil da n Muskel verkümmert is und den uss ich buchstäblich trainieren. brauch auch so alle 5 Monate neue Linsen weils besser wird. Des prob is... nuja, 10 Taschengeld, ich versuch mir jetzt in Minicalw(pass auf kleine dummer kinder n tag lang auf) was dazuzuverdienen, aber des Geld bauch ich ja für meinen Führerschein^^


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

Hier nochmal was zu der Kostenübernahme der KK:

http://www.optikerschuetz.de/blog/was-bezahlt-die-krankenkasse-an-meiner-neuen-brille

Und zu dem Führerschein:

Wieso machst du dann überhaupt einen? Dann lass den Rollerführerschein bleiben und mach bei Gelegenheit den fürs Auto. Wer Roller fährt, kann genauso gut Fahrrad fahren und/oder Bus. 

Immerhin kommt beim Roller die Versicherung dazu, Spritkosten, Reperaturen, etc. Wenn du dir jetzt keine Kontaktlinsen leisten kannst, wirst du dabei sicherlich kein Land sehen.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2012)

Morgän 

edit:



Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja ich wollte ja auch wenn zu den Hundertschaften.




 Na gerade da kriegste doch richtig aufs Maul und spürst den Hass vieler Bevölkerungsteile...
Also ich würds an deiner Stelle echt lassen. Ist genauso wie zum Bund zu gehen, viele denken immer noch, es wäre alles nur Gold was glänzt, wenn man dahinkommt.

Aber die müssen - genau wie die Polizei - nicht umsonst soviel übertriebene Werbung für Nachwuchs machen.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

würdet ihr bei diesen dönerladen döner essen ?

entweder satanisten döner oder man braucht als kunde das pentagramm als schutzsymbol weil der döner nicht gut ist ^^


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> würdet ihr bei diesen dönerladen döner essen ?
> 
> entweder satanisten döner oder man braucht als kunde das pentagramm als schutzsymbol weil der döner nicht gut ist ^^



Vielleicht ist es nur Deko und die Leute wissen nicht was das Zeichen bedeutet ^^


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es nur Deko und die Leute wissen nicht was das Zeichen bedeutet ^^



... Oh man. DAS meint ihr.  
Und ich dachte es ging um den Preis...- 2,50 für einen Döner ist (zumindest bei uns) echt extrem wenig... Wer weiß, was da drin ist. 

Was die Sterne angeht... So lassen sie sich einfach einfacher malen.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

"hausgemachte döner souce"

und das wo hier schon xmal ein laden geschlossen werden musste weil deutsche hausgemachte sossen bekamen und die türken normale kräutersosse ^^

und 2,50 ist bei uns das maximum für einen normal grossen döner - geht bis zu 1,70 runter 

gibt ja fast an jeder ecke dönerläden die im konkurenzkampf (teils mit brandanschlägen) um die kunden kämpfen ^^


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Würden die Leute in den Zeichen nicht ständig Symbole und Botschaften lesen, würden Deutsche Touristen in Indien auch nicht aufschreien, wenn sie mal irgendwo ein Hakenkreuz sehen


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Würden die Leute in den Zeichen nicht ständig Symbole und Botschaften lesen, würden Deutsche Touristen in Indien auch nicht aufschreien, wenn sie mal irgendwo ein Hakenkreuz sehen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DAt036Nsfes

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgän
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...



10.000 Bewerbungen letztes Jahr auf 1400 Stellen


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

... Kann mir mal jemand sagen wieso ich Rückenschmerzen und Kopfweh im Büro krieg? v.v Buhu. 

Ich weiß ja, dass ich nicht optimal sitze, aber das mache ich daheim auch nicht...- Nur dort zecht es nicht. Und vorallem strahlt es nicht bis in die Schultern.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> ... Kann mir mal jemand sagen wieso ich Rückenschmerzen und Kopfweh im Büro krieg? v.v Buhu.
> 
> Ich weiß ja, dass ich nicht optimal sitze, aber das mache ich daheim auch nicht...- Nur dort zecht es nicht. Und vorallem strahlt es nicht bis in die Schultern.



zug durch luft ?

schlechte luft ?

selbe stuhl & haltung wie zuhause ?


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

Wenns die selbe wie daheim wäre, hätte ich ja keine Probleme.

Zugluft kann nicht sein. ... Was hat schlechte Luft mit dem Rücken zutun? o.o


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Juli 2012)

Nicht mit dem Rücken aber mit den Kopfschmerzen^^


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

Oh. Mh. Ja.

Das kann sein. Ich niese auch regelmäßig, liegt vermutlich an der trockenen Kopiererluft.

Das mit dem Rücken nervt einfach nur. Egal wie ich mich drehe und wende...

Egal. Morgen frei. Heute Abend Ärzte Konzert in HA. Yay!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Egal. Morgen frei. Heute Abend Ärzte Konzert in HA. Yay!



Uhh viel Spaß, ich bin am 25. August in Hamburg dabei  

Hoffentlich kommt die DHL bald mit meinem bestellten Stuff  -.-


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Uhh viel Spaß, ich bin am 25. August in Hamburg dabei
> 
> Hoffentlich kommt die DHL bald mit meinem bestellten Stuff  -.-




Mhm... ^.^ Mal sehen. Höre iMo gar nicht soho viel Ärzte. Aber ich wurd eingeladen.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2012)

Ich seh Green Day Live . Insta Booner *o*


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

Green Day steht auch noch auf meiner Liste. Ungefähr hier:

LP > Green Day = DTH > Ärzte


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2012)

Auch wenn ich schon lange kein Pop Punk mehr höre ist Green Day immer noch meine absolute Lieblingsband


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

Ich höre LP auch nicht mehr.- Trotzdem will ich sie live sehen. *_*

Egal. Auf heute Abend konzentrieren...- Und darauf, dass ich gleich Mittag habe. Endlich Essen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2012)

Früher mochte ich auch Green Day, aber nachdem wir im Musik-Unterricht fast 2 Jahre lang "Wake me up when september ends" und "Boulevard of broken dreams" als Thema hatten, nerven sie mich nur noch. Da interessieren mich dann auch keine Alben mehr, die 2 Jahre haben sie mir verdorben.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2012)

Aus dem "Was hab ich neues" Thread


Quote Manowar an Kamsi:



Manowar schrieb:


> ähm..ja
> Woher habe ich das dann nur? Und bald mit der eigenen Firma in den USA? (Selbst erarbeitet)
> Warum habe ich im Freundeskreis 2 angehende Millionäre?
> Eine Freundin die ihre eigene Firma führt und im Jahr 400k + macht?
> ...



Wer bist du? Einer von 7 Millarden. Du willst hier nicht ernsthaft mit dir selbst als Maßstab argumentieren. Wenn sich jemand etwas erarbeitet und damit in die USA geht, so wie du, dann bist du die absolute Ausnahme.

Kamsi hat absolute Recht - jedenfalls deckt sich seine Einschätzung mit meinen Beobachtungen.
Heute muss man in Deutschland nicht verbittert sein, um zu sehen, dass die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich auseinander klafft. Und das, was viele als Normal empfinden, ist eher die Ausnahme - dank Schubladendenken wird das aber gern übersehen.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Tjo ich seh das wie Manowar. Wenn man sich ordentlich ins Zeug legt erreicht man auch viel.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/umfrage-in-deutschland-leistung-lohnt-sich-nicht-a-798150.html

Arbeite hart, dann verdienst du viel. Wirklich? Eine aktuelle Umfrage zeigt: Zwei von drei Deutschen glauben nicht mehr daran, dass 
sich Leistung noch lohnt. Auch mangelnde Chancengleichheit und das Gehaltsgefälle zwischen Männern und Frauen werden beklagt.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Harte Arbeit alleine bringt nicht automatisch hohen Ertrag. Man muss seine Beziehungen laufend ausbauen und bereit sein, neue Wege zu beschreiten und sich zwangsläufig weiterzubilden. Natürlich ist auch dann der Erfolg nicht garantiert, aber die Erfolgschancen stehen wesentlich besser, als wenn mans nicht tut.
Und tjo, wenn zwei von dreien nicht dran glauben ist das gut für den Dritten, denn der wird alles daran setzen, dass er das erreicht, was er erreichen will.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

bis auf paar qoutenfälle wie dich und jod schafft es halt der normale arbeiter nicht aufzusteigen weil entweder es die stelle nicht gibt oder es nichts bringt weil es mehr verantwortung gibt mehr stunden zu leisten aber nicht mehr geld 

dazu kommts das teils leute sich totarbeiten und trotzdem noch alg2 beantragen müssen weil einfach die arbeitgeber nicht genug zahlen oder man wir direkt bei einer zeitarbeitsfirma eingestellt die 30% deines stundenlohns einbehält und kurz bevor die frist ausläuft und dich die firma einstellen müsste kündigen die dich wegen "schlechter wirtschaftslage" und holen sich die nächste zeitarbeitskraft.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Das seh ich anders. In meinem Bekannenkreis haben die meisten Leute, die ich für "fähig" halte nen guten Job (und nein ich spreche nicht von Millionären, sondern eben von Mittelschicht, dies ja angeblich nicht mehr gibt) und die Leute, die ich für faul halte sitzen immernoch am selben Ort wie vor zehn Jahren und sind immernoch genau so unzufrieden wie damals. Natürlich hat das auch mit der Branche zu tun in der man arbeitet und mit der Firma. Aber man wird ja auch von niemandem gezwungen in nem Konzern zu arbeiten, in dem jedes Jahr mal ein paar tausend Leute rausgeworfen und wieder eingestellt werden. KMU gehen mit den Angestellten oft viel besser um als Grossfirmen. Dort kann auch mal ein "Giovanni aus Italien", der als Lagerarbeiter angestellt ist, Vorarbeiter werden, wenn er Führungsqualitäten zeigt, auch wenn er keine Weiterbildung im Kaderbereich geniessen durfte. In ner DHL hingegen dürfte er wohl nur einer unter vielen sein.
Und ich hab hier jetzt absichtlich ein Beispiel aus ner niedrigen Lohnklasse gewählt.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Juli 2012)

Wie definiert sich denn harte Arbeit? Also ich würde gerne "weiterlernen", würde ganz gerne noch mal n Uni-Abschluss machen, aber ich kann mir das definitiv nicht leisten, da ich ja nicht alles gleichzeitig kann. Damit könnte ich dann tatsächlich auch ordentlich verdienen. So arbeite ich aber Stunde um Stunde, muss in meinem Berufsalltag täglich weitere Informationen aufschnappen, gesetzlich, wie auch persönlich (Mandant will keine Erstattung, sondern immer quit sein, Mandant B will nix vorauszahlen ...) und alles irgendwo dann richtig überall einbringen.


----------



## Numbe (3. Juli 2012)

Mal von den 'Verdienern' abgesehen. Von der Schichten-Schere in Deutschland. Von Top- und Underdogs.

Ich finds immer wieder interessant wie sie alle von Armut und Krankheit in Ländern wie Afrika und Co. sprechen und vergessen, dass es in Deutschland selbst genug Kinder gibt, die an der Armutsgrenze leben.
Allein das reicht mir schon vollkommen.- Aber im Staat läuft ja nichts falsch. Neeeein.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wie definiert sich denn harte Arbeit? Also ich würde gerne "weiterlernen", würde ganz gerne noch mal n Uni-Abschluss machen, aber ich kann mir das definitiv nicht leisten, da ich ja nicht alles gleichzeitig kann.


Was kannst Du nicht alles gleichzeitig? Arbeiten und lernen? Wie wärs mit nem Fernstudium? Du kannst es Dir finanziell nicht leisten? Wie wärs mit nem Zweitjob? Umzug in ne WG? Eltern oder Freunde fragen, ob Du während dem Studium bei ihnen wohnen kannst? Nen Verwandten fragen, ob er für Dich bürgt oder Dir Geld leiht? Varianten gibts viele, nur ist man sich oft zu fein, seine Lebensumstände einzuschränken.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tjo ich seh das wie Manowar. Wenn man sich ordentlich ins Zeug legt erreicht man auch viel.



Ich habe nie gesagt, dass das nicht stimmt. 
Da hast du generell sicher Recht.

Aber es gibt zuviele Faktoren die dabei zusätzlich eine Rolle spielen.

Deshalb ist die Aussage "Wenn man sich ordentlich ins Zeug legt erreicht man auch viel." pauschal und subjektiv.
Keinesfalls ist normal, üblich oder gar sicher, dass das funktioniert. Ganz im Gegenteil, es ist eher unüblich. Denn sonst wären ja die meisten von uns vollkommen sorgenfrei.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Varianten gibts viele, nur ist man sich oft zu fein, seine Lebensumstände einzuschränken.




Da hast du recht.
Ich kann nunmal jetzt nicht alles hinwerfen. Ich bin in den vergangenen Tagen heilfroh, das eine gewisse Abhängigkeit in der Arbeit entstanden ist. Die möchte ich nicht direkt wieder verlieren.

Mein Wunschtraum wäre immer noch, vorausgesetzt ich gewinne im Lotto^^, ein Studium abzuschließen, da ich nunmal dazu "fähig" bin. Leider kenne ich gewisse Stressprobleme, einfach weil ich nicht so belastbar bin. Wenn dazu jetzt einfach ein Fernstudium käme ... Das kann ich neben der Arbeit einfach nicht stemmen.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Mein Wunschtraum wäre immer noch, vorausgesetzt ich gewinne im Lotto^^, ein Studium abzuschließen, da ich nunmal dazu "fähig" bin. Leider kenne ich gewisse Stressprobleme, einfach weil ich nicht so belastbar bin. Wenn dazu jetzt einfach ein Fernstudium käme ... Das kann ich neben der Arbeit einfach nicht stemmen.




Mit den Wunschträumen ist halt immer so eine Sache... oft deckt sich das nicht mit der wirtschaftlich sinnvollen Arbeitsstelle.
Wenn ich gerne Archäologie studieren würde, weil ichs interessant finde, dann ist das ein Wunschtraum.
Denn damit später einen Job zu finden ist enorm schwierig bis unmöglich. Also lass ich es bleiben...

Deswegen studieren auch soviele BWL, weil sie glauben in der Wirtschaft gibts immer irgendwelche Jobs. Ist zwar total unkreativ und würde ich auch niemals machen, aber leider nicht falsch vom Grundgedanken her.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Da hast du recht.
> Ich kann nunmal jetzt nicht alles hinwerfen. Ich bin in den vergangenen Tagen heilfroh, das eine gewisse Abhängigkeit in der Arbeit entstanden ist. Die möchte ich nicht direkt wieder verlieren.
> 
> Mein Wunschtraum wäre immer noch, vorausgesetzt ich gewinne im Lotto^^, ein Studium abzuschließen, da ich nunmal dazu "fähig" bin. Leider kenne ich gewisse Stressprobleme, einfach weil ich nicht so belastbar bin. Wenn dazu jetzt einfach ein Fernstudium käme ... Das kann ich neben der Arbeit einfach nicht stemmen.


Deinem Profil gemäss bist Du jetzt 24 Jahre alt. Du könntest versuchen die nächsten, sagen wir 10 Jahre, Geld beiseite zu legen, um Dir dann ein Vollzeitstudium leisten zu können.



Konov schrieb:


> Ich habe nie gesagt, dass das nicht stimmt.
> Da hast du generell sicher Recht.
> 
> Aber es gibt zuviele Faktoren die dabei zusätzlich eine Rolle spielen.
> ...


Also ich hab schon ne Menge Leute getroffen, die sich oft ganz gerne beklagen, aber wenn man sie konkret auf gewisse Dinge anspricht, gibts nen Rückzieher. Ein paar Beispiele dazu:
- Man fährt ein Auto, das man sich kaum leisten kann, statt ein günstigeres zu fahren.
- Man fährt Auto auf ner Strecke, die man problemlos mit dem Bus oder dem Rad fahren könnte.
- Man wohnt in ner Wohnung, die man sich kaum leisten kann, obwohl man auch mit nem Zimmer weniger genug Platz hätte oder 250 Meter weiter entfernt ne günstigere Wohnung bekommen könnte.
- Man plant ne Familie, obwohl man sie sich noch gar nicht leisten kann, es aber ein paar Jahre später vermutlich könnte.
- Man kauft sich Collectors Editions und son Zeug, obwohls die normalen Dinge auch tun würden.

Die Liste lässt sich endlos weiterführen. Manchmal muss man halt auch Opfer bringen, um dafür später entsprechend davon profitieren zu können.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon ne Menge Leute getroffen, die sich oft ganz gerne beklagen, aber wenn man sie konkret auf gewisse Dinge anspricht, gibts nen Rückzieher. Ein paar Beispiele dazu:
> - Man fährt ein Auto, das man sich kaum leisten kann, statt ein günstigeres zu fahren.
> - Man fährt Auto auf ner Strecke, die man problemlos mit dem Bus oder dem Rad fahren könnte.
> - Man wohnt in ner Wohnung, die man sich kaum leisten kann, obwohl man auch mit nem Zimmer weniger genug Platz hätte oder 250 Meter weiter entfernt ne günstigere Wohnung bekommen könnte.
> ...



Da stimme ich dir zu... kenne mich da bestens aus, weil ich seit Jahren selbst "Opfer" bringe, die in die von dir genannten Kategorien fallen. 

Dennoch möchte ich betonen, dass ich glaube, dass es man es sich zu einfach macht, wenn man sagt "jeder kann immer alles erreichen wenn er sich nur anstrengt".
Das ist eine geschönte Beschreibung, ja fast ein mythos der irgendwo in den Köpfen herumwabert, aber die Realität sieht hier und heute anders aus.


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juli 2012)

Davatar, du übersiehst dabei eines.

Man sollte grundsätzlich von seinem Vollzeitjob leben können.
Ob dann NoName-Ware im Einkaufskorb liegt, oder Markenzeug, die Klamotten aus dem H&M oder von Esprit&Co kommen usw usf hängt vom Job ab. Aber zumindest der Lebensunterhalt sollte mit dem Job finanziert werden können. Und das funktioniert eben nicht mehr bei allen Jobs. Und da ist deine Mentalität vom Streben nach immer und immer mehr und immer Höherem nicht die Lösung. Sonst stehen all die Prof. Dr. Dr. Wundgeschliffen ratlos im Supermarkt und niemand mehr an der Kasse... sind ja alle auf der Leiter nach oben.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Prof. Dr. Dr. Wundgeschliffen


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Ja "jeder" hab ich auch nie geschrieben (zumindest nicht bewusst), nur "jeder den ich für fähig halte". Dass es gewisse Leute mit gewissen Lebensumständen extrem hart haben, ist mir auch bewusst. Und nunja, man sollte sich halt auch realistische Ziele setzen. Vermutlich wirds nicht jeder zum Multimillionär schaffen, sonst wär ich heute auch einer , aber zumindest nen Lebenszustand erreichen können, bei dem man sich nicht jeden Tag fragen muss, warum man überhaupt aus dem Bett aufsteht, denk ich mal, sollten die meisten können.


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juli 2012)

Und wer macht dann die Arbeit, die derzeit so unterirdisch bezahlt wird?
Nur, weil jemand vielleicht nicht der hellste Kopf ist, oder aus sonstewas für Gründen nichts anderes findet, soll er von seiner Arbeit nicht leben können?
Putz ich das Klo auf Arbeit zukünftig selbst? Hol mir meine Einkäufe direkt am Lieferanteneingang ab, da keiner mehr Regale einräumt? Auch solche Arbeit muss lohnenswert sein. Zweifelsohne sind das keine Traumjobs. Und sie werden auch nie gut bezahlt sein. Aber die Lösung kann nicht sein, solche Jobs zu umgehen, sondern sie vernünftig zu entlohnen.
Denn ich _möchte_, dass sie jemand macht ... und davon leben kann.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Und das funktioniert eben nicht mehr bei allen Jobs. Und da ist deine Mentalität vom Streben nach immer und immer mehr und immer Höherem nicht die Lösung. Sonst stehen all die Prof. Dr. Dr. Wundgeschliffen ratlos im Supermarkt und niemand mehr an der Kasse... sind ja alle auf der Leiter nach oben.


Wäre das denn schlimm, wenn niemand mehr im Supermarkt an der Kasse stehen müsste? Wäre doch toll, könnten wir automatische Abrechnung mit Robotern machen :joker:. Nein aber im Ernst: Natürlich gibt es Leute, die für gewisse Arbeiten geeigneter sind und andere, dies eben nicht sind. Das hängt nunmal von geistigen und körperlichen Fähigkeiten ab. Ich persönlich könnte niemals schreinern, dazu fehlt mir das handwerkliche Geschick. Also ist es doch naheliegend, dass ich das die Leute machen lasse, die das können. Wenn ich jetzt aber um alles in der Welt unbedingt Schreiner werden will, obwohl ich darin absolut grauenhaft bin und für einen Stuhl zehn mal länger brauche als meine Arbeitskollegen, dann sollte ich mich früher oder später vielleicht mal fragen, ob ich nicht den Beruf wechseln sollte. Wenn ich das aber trotzdem mein ganzes Leben lang mache und permanent unzufrieden bin, dann bin ich echt selbst schuld.
Vermutlich ist ne Lidl-Verkäuferin nicht unbedingt dafür geboren, Gebäude zu entwerfen oder ne Rakete zum Mond zu fliegen, aber vielleicht wäre sie ja eine fantastische Kindergartenlehrerin oder Buchhalterin oder Krankenschwester. Ich sag nicht, dass mans als Kindergartenlehrer, Buchhalter oder Krankenpfleger einfach hat, aber man verdient vermutlich besser als als Lidl-Verkäufer. Wenn sich aber nun besagte Lidl-Verkäuferin gar nie die Gedanken macht, ob sie denn wirklich den richtigen Job hat, weil sie das Gefühl hat, sie könne froh sein, überhaupt nen Job zu haben, läuft da einfach was schief. Dann wärs das Beste, ein Freund oder eine Freundin würde ihr mal die Augen öffnen und ihr sagen: "Hey, Du könntest viel mehr, wenn Dus drauf ankommen lassen würdest!" Oder noch besser wärs, wenn sies selber merken würde. 

Edit: 





> Und wer macht dann die Arbeit, die derzeit so unterirdisch bezahlt wird?
> Nur, weil jemand vielleicht nicht der hellste Kopf ist, oder aus sonstewas für Gründen nichts anderes findet, soll er von seiner Arbeit nicht leben können?
> Putz ich das Klo auf Arbeit zukünftig selbst? Hol mir meine Einkäufe direkt am Lieferanteneingang ab, da keiner mehr Regale einräumt? Auch solche Arbeit muss lohnenswert sein. Zweifelsohne sind das keine Traumjobs. Und sie werden auch nie gut bezahlt sein. Aber die Lösung kann nicht sein, solche Jobs zu umgehen, sondern sie vernünftig zu entlohnen.
> Denn ich _möchte_, dass sie jemand macht ... und davon leben kann.


Ahja, dann machst lieber Du den Klojob, nur weil er gemacht werden muss, als dass ihn jemand anders macht? Seltsame Logik. Es wird immer jemand zu finden sein, der Dein Klo putzt und falls nicht, werden eben die Preise für die Kloputzjobs steigen, so dass es dann eben doch wieder für jemanden interessant wird.


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Was ich noch vergessen hatte, Doofkatze. Niemand sagt, dass Du Dein Studium heute machen musst. Es gibt heute immer mehr Leute, die erst mal ein paar Jahre arbeiten und ihr Studium dann mitte Dreissig nachholen. Wenn dann das Studium durch ist, hat man immeroch 20-25 Jahre Zeit für den neuen Beruf. Vielleicht ist der Einstieg schwierig, aber möglich ists durchaus.


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Ahja, dann machst lieber Du den Klojob



Ich glaube, wir reden einfach nur komplett aneinander vorbei. Ich spreche davon, dass jemand von seiner Arbeit leben können muss, egal ob Traum- oder Klojob. Du redest von ... irgendetwas anderem.
Daher klinke ich mich aus der Diskussion aus...

...und hangel mich zum ebenso beliebten Thema GEMA. 
Grad ein Zitat gefunden, über das ich schmunzeln musste: 
"Aktuell kann die GEMA ihre Unbeliebtheit wohl nur noch durch das öffentliche Ertränken von Katzenbabys vor der Geschäftsstelle steigern."
(Jörg Heidrich, Heise-Anwalt)


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Ich hab nie von Traumjobs geredet, sondern von solchen, von denen man gut leben kann und die einem nicht völlig ankotzen. Was das bedeutet muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. 

Edit: Und bloss weil Dir der Kloputzerjob nicht gefällt, muss das nicht automatisch für jeden gelten. Sollte auch mal gesagt sein.


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Und bloss weil Dir der Kloputzerjob nicht gefällt, muss das nicht automatisch für jeden gelten. Sollte auch mal gesagt sein.


"Hoëcker sie sind raus!"


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Das meint ich ernst. Ich kenn nen Hausmeister an ner Schule, der ist recht zufrieden mit seinem Job und da gehört Klo putzen ab und an auch dazu. Aber offenbar ist sich Madame aufgeraucht nicht nur fürs Klo putzen zu schade, sondern findet den Job so ultimativ schrecklich, dass sie sich nicht mal vorstellen kann, dass das anderen Leuten vielleicht anders geht. Anders kann ich mir Deine Reaktion nicht erklären.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2012)

Eine Frage : Ich hab ADHS und ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das in die Bewerbung reinschreiben soll. Es wird nicht explizit nach gefragt aber es wird nach Tabletten (bei mir ähnlicher Wirkstoff wie Ritalin) gefragt. Ich denke mal das ich es nicht rein schreiben werde oder was denkt ihr ?


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Juli 2012)

Olli: Nein!
Davatar:  Du verstehst sie nicht ...ihr redet aneinander vorbei!


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2012)

Also "nein" nicht rein schreiben ?


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Davatar:  Du verstehst sie nicht ...ihr redet aneinander vorbei!


Dann erklärs mir bitte


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> aufgeraucht nicht nur fürs Klo putzen zu schade



Du bist dir definitiv zu schade, irgendetwas verstehen zu wollen. Ich habe nirgendwo geschrieben, dass Kloputzen ein schrecklicher Job wäre (unbestritten dürfte jedoch sein, dass er nicht zu den attraktivsten gehört.)
Ich sitz hier in einem Haus mit 400 Leuten, wir haben Reinigungkräfte, die des Nachtens ihrem erbärmlich schlecht bezahlten Job nachgehen. Ich rede die ganze Zeit davon, dass die Entlohnung von Arbeit - egal welche - zur Finanzierung des Lebensunterhaltes reichen sollte.

Du dagegen schreibst "Es wird immer jemand zu finden sein, der Dein Klo putzt und falls nicht, werden eben die Preise für die Kloputzjobs steigen, so dass es dann eben doch wieder für jemanden interessant wird."
Also lassen wir die Entlohnung erst soweit zusammenschrumpfen, bis wirklich niemand mehr davon leben kann. Dann schauen wir entsetzt auf all die liegengebliebene Arbeit und legen doch noch mal ein paar Cent mehr in die Lohntüte.

Ich kann deinen Gedankengängen nicht wirklich folgen. Vom Streben nach besseren Jobs gleitest du sanft ab in Vorwurf, ich würde mir nicht nur fürs Kloputzen zu schade sein.
Wo genau du das aus meinen Beiträgen herausliest, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.


Und jetzt aber wirklich ... ich bin raus (und war mir übrigens nicht zu schade, drei Berufe zu erlernen)


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Juli 2012)

Olli: Krankheiten sind generell keine Thema bei Bewerbungen. Entweder schaffts Du den Job zusammen mit deinen Tabletten dann merkts keiner oder du schaffst den Job nicht, dann solltest du dich dort aber auch nicht bewerben 

Dava: Sie spricht/schreibt von der "Qualtität" der Bezahlung/Entlohnung und du von der Qualität des Berufes. So klappt es nicht mit euch beiden^^


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2012)

Naja bei der Polizei ist das etwas anders 
da gibts nen 11 Seitigen Fragenkatalog über Erkrankungen & sogar Erkrankungen meiner Verwandten


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Eine Frage : Ich hab ADHS und ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich das in die Bewerbung reinschreiben soll. Es wird nicht explizit nach gefragt aber es wird nach Tabletten (bei mir ähnlicher Wirkstoff wie Ritalin) gefragt. Ich denke mal das ich es nicht rein schreiben werde oder was denkt ihr ?



Gilt ADHS als Behinderung? Dann dürfte sie dich zumindest aus dem Grund nicht ablehnen. Wenn die Krankheit aber zur Beeinträchtigung der Ausführung deiner Tätigkeit führen kann, oder dich, Mitarbeiter oder Kunden beeinträchtigt oder gar schädigt, wahrscheinlich schon. Dafür lege ich als Nicht-Anwalt für Arbeitsrecht aber nicht meine Hand ins Feuer *g*


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2012)

Gut, schade wenn Du raus willst, dabei versteh ich jetzt endlich worauf Du hinaus willst. Unabhängig davon ob Du nun weg bist oder nicht erklär ich mich auch nochmal:

Ja, ich bin mir bewusst, dass Reinigungskräfte im Regelfall stark unterbezahlt sind und ja ich bin mir auch bewusst, dass es noch viele andere Berufsgattungen gibt, denen es gleich ergeht. Nehmen wir nunmal an, ich sei eine dieser Reinigungskräfte. Ich arbeite also in nem unterbezahlten Job und es geht mir deswegen mies. Also unternehme ich was dagegen. Ehrlich gesagt sollte es mir wirklich schei** egal sein, ob deswegen im Gebäude genug Putzkräfte vorhanden sind oder nicht. Es wird immer Leute geben, die froh sind, wenn sie überhaupt nen Job haben, ob Dir das nun gefällt oder nicht. Die einen Leute wollen nen Traumjob, die andern wollen überhaupt einen. Ergo füllen wir die leere Stelle mit ner Person der zweiten Kategorie auf. Früher oder später wird diese Person in die erste Kategorie übergehen und den Job an den Nagel hängen, also füllen wir die leere Stelle erneut mit ner Person der zweiten Kategorie auf.
Nach wie vor ist die Wachstumsrate global stark am steigen und auch wenns Länder gibt, in denen die Wachstumsrate der Einwohner stagniert oder sogar sinkt, kann dem mit Zuwanderung entgegengewirkt werden. Du siehst also, es wird nie zu wenig Leute für nen schlecht bezahlten Job geben, da es immer mehr und mehr Menschen gibt.

Nehmen wir doch mal den härtesten Fall: Nehmen wir an, ich sei Einwanderer aus nem in Europa relativ unbekannten Land irgendwo im Herzen Afrikas. Ich spreche hier jetzt von nem richtigen Einwanderer und keinem Kleinkriminellen. Vielleicht besass ich in meiner alten Heimat mal ein eigenes Geschäft, aber hier vor Ort interssiert das keinen. Also nehme ich halt einen dieser unterbezahlten Reinigungskraft-Jobs an. Sollte ich mich nun damit zufrieden geben, für immer und ewig den selben Job ausüben zu wollen? Mitnichten! Mit der Zeit lerne ich Leute kennen und frage mich immer mal durch, ob nicht irgendwo jemand ein Jobangebot hat und oha, eines Tages klappts. Ich arbeite nun in einem Werkzeugladen und mache meine Sache ganz gut. Der Job ist zwar immernoch nicht so gut bezahlt wie früher als ich meinen eignen Laden in meinem ursprünglichen Land hatte, aber ich bin froh, dass es mir hier gut geht und ich ne Arbeitsstelle hab, die besser bezahlt wird als die frühere Reinigungskraft-Stelle. Vielleicht werd ich mir zu meinen Lebzeiten keinen eignen Laden mehr eröffnen können, aber vielleicht kann ich dafür meinen Kindern dabei helfen, das zu tun. Wäre doch auch schön. Also schaue ich halt dafür, dass ich ihnen das geben kann, was mir letztlich verwehrt wurde.
Ich habe somit jahrelang geschuftet, mich dabei aber immer nach Alternativen umgesehen und auch wenn ich anfänglich absolut schlecht entlohnt wurde gehts mir heute viel besser als früher.

Die Frage ist doch nicht, ob man nen supertollen Job hat oder nicht, sondern ob man nen Job erreichen kann, mit dem man zufrieden ist und der auch vernünftig bezahlt wird. Und vor allem ist die Frage ob man überhaupt erst den Schritt wagt, sich für Jobs zu bewerben, die besser bezahlt werden oder nicht. Wenn ich mich als Reinigungskraft nie nach nem anderen Job umsehe werd ich auch nie nen anderen finden.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2012)

Naja da nicht explizit nach gefragt wird erwähn ichs eher mal nicht.



Olliruhs Malbuch
Lasst eurer Fantasie freien Lauf


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja bei der Polizei ist das etwas anders
> da gibts nen 11 Seitigen Fragenkatalog über Erkrankungen & sogar Erkrankungen meiner Verwandten




Hier erlaubst Du sogar die Aufhebung der ärztlichen Schweigepflicht (also bei der Bewerbung beid er Polizei) Da musst Du natürlich deine Vorerkrankungen angeben-vermutlich werden sie Dich dann aber nicht nehmen (hab ich so zumindest vom Arzt der Polizeischule Hann. Münden gehört), denn dort wird halt stark ausgesiebt 
Vielleicht ist die Bundespolizei eine Alternative?


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2012)

Naja die ärztliche Schweigepflicht beläuft sich aber nur auf die Hausärzte & der wird davon auch nicht erwähnen. Hoffen wir einfach mal das beste-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Gilt ADHS als Behinderung? Dann dürfte sie dich zumindest aus dem Grund nicht ablehnen. Wenn die Krankheit aber zur Beeinträchtigung der Ausführung deiner Tätigkeit führen kann, oder dich, Mitarbeiter oder Kunden beeinträchtigt oder gar schädigt, wahrscheinlich schon. Dafür lege ich als Nicht-Anwalt für Arbeitsrecht aber nicht meine Hand ins Feuer *g*



Das ist SCHWIERIG JA OLLI . Bei Einzelfällen schon, dass würde dann aber der Arzt längst diagnostiziert haben.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das ist schwer.



*schwierig


----------



## Ellesmere (3. Juli 2012)

Die machen dort doch auch Urienuntersucheungen, wird das nicht auffallen, wenn du auf Amphetamine positiv getestet wirst? 
Und dein Hausarzt hat doch deine Erkrankung dokumentiert, also ist der auch verpflichtet das mit anzugeben, sonst macht der sich strafbar ...oO


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Die machen dort doch auch Urienuntersucheungen, wird das nicht auffallen, wenn du auf Amphetamine positiv getestet wirst?
> Und dein Hausarzt hat doch deine Erkrankung dokumentiert, also ist der auch verpflichtet das mit anzugeben, sonst macht der sich strafbar ...oO



Da wird nach ganz anderen gesucht. 
Ja aber ich glaub es wird die Polizei nicht jucken ob ich vor 2 1/2 Jahren mal wegen eines angeschlagenes Zehs da gewesen bin oder so.


----------



## win3ermute (3. Juli 2012)

Olli, schau unter www.polizei.de nach einer Stelle, wo Du anfragen kannst. 

Du wirst als Polizist verbeamtet; d. h., in solchen Fällen darfst Du eigentlich keine Krankheit verschweigen. ADHS ist ein Grund zur Ausmusterung bei der Bundeswehr; von daher halte ich es für sehr unwahrscheinlich, daß Du diese Krankheit verschweigen darfst.

Hier kann Dir keiner helfen bzw. verlässliche Aussagen machen - wende Dich an Deinen Hausarzt; suche auf der oben angegebenen Seite nach einem Ansprechpartner bei der Polizei etc.
Solche Dinge sollte man vor einer Bewerbung grundsätzlich abklären, wenn man an dem Job interessiert ist - nur halbwegs informieren bzw. "ach, ich versuch's mal, ohne mich vorher genau zu informieren" sollte Dir zeigen, daß Dein Interesse am Job eventuell gar nicht so ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juli 2012)

Olli, vielleicht steht da was nützliches. Ich hab nicht weiter drin rumgelesen, da mich grad ne Minifliege im Auge beschäftigt  

adhs-chaoten.net - Polizei und ADS/ADHS
recht.de - Polizei und ADHS
adhs-anderswelt.de - polizei->adhs


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

naja wenn es dich in deinem beruf einschränkt dann sieht das schlecht aus 

biste leicht abzulenken ? weil später bei der verfolgung eines diebs ist es blöd wenn du ihn verfolgst dann oh ein ballon - schön - dieb weg


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Juli 2012)

Bleiben sie sofort stehen. Nicht bewegen. KUMMA! EIN EICHHÖRNCHEN!!


----------



## win3ermute (3. Juli 2012)

Mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß der Job als "Wald- und Wiesen-Polizist" völlig beschissen ist: Drei-Schichten-System; Sonn- und Feiertags-Arbeit; stellenweise stinklangweilig oder absolut belastend. Gerade das Schicht-System ist nicht gerade zuträglich für ein ausgeglichenes Familienleben; genauso wenig wie die psychische Belastung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> weil später bei der verfolgung eines diebs ist es blöd wenn du ihn verfolgst dann oh ein ballon - schön - dieb weg



Die schleifen ihn solange, bis er gekonnt den Ballon aus der Hüfte wegballert und den Dieb aufs Pflaster zerrt  

Übrigens hatte die Bereitschaftspolizistin mit Lese-/Rechtschreibstörung, die ich gestern erwähnte, auch ADHS.
Ob sie das bei ihrer Bewerbung offengelegt hat, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Ich hab gestern nur von der Berliner Kripo-Freundin erfahren, dass sie mittlerweile auch von der Bereitschaftspolizei zur Brandenburger Kripo gewechselt ist. Gut so, ich hab sie in Uniform gesehen, als wir hier ne Nazidemo blockiert haben. Sie sah scheiße aus. Dieses schmuddlige Olivgrün. Da sehen die aufgepanzerten SchuPos um einiges besser aus.


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß der Job als "Wald- und Wiesen-Polizist" völlig beschissen ist: Drei-Schichten-System; Sonn- und Feiertags-Arbeit; stellenweise stinklangweilig oder absolut belastend. Gerade das Schicht-System ist nicht gerade zuträglich für ein ausgeglichenes Familienleben; genauso wenig wie die psychische Belastung.



Das unterschreib ich nochmal so, aber auf mich hört ja keiner 

und ADHS musst du 100%ig erwähnen.... verschweigen darfst du normalerweise NICHTS, auch den harmlosesten Heuschnupfen nicht.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

gerade swtor account mal wieder pausiert - weil gilde inaktiv und sonst nichts los und mal die gründe durchgegangen ^^

skyrim gilt für die als einziges offline spiel als grund weshalb man swtor kündigen würde ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Juli 2012)

"Harald Martenstein 'Über Handys'
Vor Weihnachten sagte das Kind sinngemäß: 'Ich wünsche mir von ganzem Herzen ein Handy GX 10i von Sharp. Es kostet 250 Euro. Man bekommt es bei eBay. Mein Lebensglück hängt davon ab.' Das Kind besitzt schon seit Jahren ein Handy Marke Trium. Aus Korea. Ich selber besitze ein Siemens S 45. Es kann nicht Motorrad fahren und keine Susan-Sontag-Texte übersetzen. Es kann nicht einmal fotografieren. Es ist nur ein braves, ehrliches Handy vom Lande, das versucht, seine Arbeit zu tun. Ich gab zur Antwort: 'Wenn ein Zwölfjähriger ein teureres Handy besitzt als sein Vater, wird die natürliche, göttliche Ordnung der Dinge, wie sie seit Millionen von Jahren besteht, auf den Kopf gestellt. Wenn heute die Kinder teurere Handys besitzen als ihre Eltern, dann wird es morgen Frösche regnen, die Flüsse werden Jungfrauenblut führen statt Wasser und den Bäumen werden Bärte aus Menschenhaar wachsen.' Das Kind erwiderte: 'All dies, was du beschrieben hast, nehme ich gerne in Kauf, Vater, sofern ich nur recht bald das GX 10i von Sharp bekomme.' Ich ging zum Schulhof. In den Pausen ziehen alle Zwölfjährigen silberne Handys aus den Taschen, klappen sie auf, denn es sind alles aufklappbare, zeigen einander die Displays, führen Klingelgeräusche vor oder rezitieren mit der Inbrunst frisch Verliebter aus der Gebrauchsanweisung. Sie telefonieren mit den Handys nicht. Wozu auch, Zwölfjährige aus bürgerlichen Verhältnissen haben relativ wenig zu telefonieren. Sie führen keine Wochenendbeziehung, sie betreiben kein Networking, sie brauchen nicht mal den ADAC-Pannendienst. Andererseits: Eine Rolex trägt man ja auch nicht, weil man auf die Uhrzeit neugierig ist. Das Kind bekam zu Weihnachten ein Nokia 3590i. Besser als Trium. Billiger als 250 Euro. Es ist nicht aufklappbar. Das Kind sagte sinngemäß: 'Weil du dich bisher nach besten Kräften bemüht hast, ein guter Vater zu sein, will ich dir für dieses Mal verzeihen. Auf dem Schulhof werden sie deinen Sohn mit Spott überschütten, ich aber will meines braven Vaters gedenken und alle Erniedrigungen tapfer aushalten. In der göttlichen Ordnung der Dinge aber steht geschrieben, dass bald Ostern ist. Unser Patenkind in Bolivien wird sich über das Nokia 3590i freuen. Die GX 10i von Sharp werden im Preis sinken. Zu Ostern. Das ist gewiss.' Ich traf unseren Amerikakorrespondenten. Er legte sein Handy auf den Tisch. Es war mit Tesafilm geflickt, groß wie eine Salatgurke und schwer wie ein Kasten böhmisches Bier. Es ist ein original Siemens E 10 D, mit Dieselmotor. Der Korrespondent sagte: "Alle beneiden mich. Es fängt jetzt nämlich überall mit der Handynostalgie an." Die schwarzen Bakelit-Telefone aus den Fünfzigern sind ja schon länger ein Hit. Bald werden sie in Korea Nostalgiehandys bauen, bei denen zur vollen Stunde ein geschnitzter Kuckuck aus dem Display heraushüpft und das Schlesierlied singt. Wenn ich mal tot bin, bekommt mein Sohn das Siemens S 45 ..."


----------



## aufgeraucht (3. Juli 2012)

Gestern berichtete die Online-Ausgabe der BILD zum Thema "60 Jahre BILD" über eine BILD-Fälschung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Optisch kann man wohl nur bedingt von einer Fälschung sprechen. Ebenso gut könnte man einen Notizzettel nehmen, "neuer 100er" draufschreiben und versuchen, damit shoppen zu gehen.

Inhaltlich scheint die "Fälschung" durchaus gelungen zu sein. BILD schreibt von 'ausgedachten Affären', 'erfundenen Geschichten' und einem 'getarnten Propaganda-Blatt'. Ganz wie das Original.

Der aufmerksame Leser fand die feinen Unterschiede jedoch schnell, schreibt Historiker Wolle. Denn die Fälschung schieb 'Westberlin' und das Original nur 'Berlin'.
Der (aufmerksamen!) BILD-Leser hat also das Detail Berlin/Westberlin wahrgenommen, die unterschiedliche Groß-/Kleinschreibung und den Zusatz 'neue' aber nicht bemerkt... bemerkenswert.


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> skyrim gilt für die als einziges offline spiel als grund weshalb man swtor kündigen würde ^^



Würde es bei mir auch - Singleplayer mit Suchtpotential und über 100 Stunden Spielzeit - logisch durchdacht. *g*


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab Skyrim gestern wieder verkauft...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß der Job als "Wald- und Wiesen-Polizist" völlig beschissen ist: Drei-Schichten-System; Sonn- und Feiertags-Arbeit; stellenweise stinklangweilig oder absolut belastend. Gerade das Schicht-System ist nicht gerade zuträglich für ein ausgeglichenes Familienleben; genauso wenig wie die psychische Belastung.


Aber irgendwer muss es ja tun...


Außer du willst natürlich, dass die vorhanden Kräfte noch weiter ausgeleiert und strapaziert werden, weil sich sonst keiner mehr meldet, weil alle nur da sitzen und darüber reden wie absolut Sch**** das alles doch ist und wir bald der Polizei ne Menge Rollstühle schenken müssen, da sie sonst garnicht mehr bewegen können da sie zu alt sind...

Und was du da aufzählst trifft auch auf fast alle anderen Jobs zu...


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

reflox was für drogen haste den genommen das du zu der animierten signatur kamst ? ^^


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juli 2012)

@Kamsi 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3b54m8LY_LI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (3. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Aber irgendwer muss es ja tun...



Natürlich - nur sollte man sich vorher im Klaren sein, worauf man sich bei dem Job einlässt. Es ist in Teilen ein verdammt harter Job, für den man viel Kraft braucht, will man nicht irgendwann als menschenverachtendes Arschloch enden. 



> Und was du da aufzählst trifft auch auf fast alle anderen Jobs zu...



In anderen Jobs braucht man viel weniger Kraft und charakterliche Stärke. Für Leute mit Abitur, die gleichzeitig körperlich fit sind, gibt es mit Sicherheit eine Menge anderer Jobs, die besser bezahlt werden, kein 3-Schichten-System haben und auch besser angesehen sind. 
Als Polizist-Anwärter sollte man eine Menge Idealismus mitbringen, gleichzeitig aber wissen, daß sie gegen Windflügel kämpfen und einen Großteil ihres Arbeitsleben mit Situationen und Menschen zu tun haben, die man bei vernünftiger Überlegung am liebsten gar nicht erleben möchte.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juli 2012)

Neue Bild, Avatar- Kombi


----------



## Konov (3. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Windflügel



Windmühlen, SCNR


----------



## win3ermute (3. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Windmühlen, SCNR



Stirb!


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Neue Bild, Avatar- Kombi






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (3. Juli 2012)

nutzt ihr alle jetzt rl bilder bilder ?


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2012)

Welches Bild für meine Signatur?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder mein jetztiges Bild? Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Juli 2012)

> nutzt ihr alle jetzt rl bilder bilder ?



Hab auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Mit Ponies bekommt man einfach keine Autorität. Son Bild von mir in schwarzweis hätte sicher einige Vorteile.



> Welches Bild für meine Signatur?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2012)

vielen dank an die liebe hilfe von euch. ich denke mal das adhs bei mir nicht besonders ausgeprägt ist. ich hab mit meinem arzt gesprochen & wir haben ausgemacht das wir während des bewerbungszeitraums einfach mal die tabletten weg lassen & gucken was passiert. Wenns ohne Tabletten für mich auszuhalten ist halte ich es nicht für nötig das zu erwähnen.


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juli 2012)

ähm ja? ... egal ich war früher auch so auf nem "adhs" trip das hat sich aber mittlerwile schon ein wenig gelegt


----------



## Ellesmere (4. Juli 2012)

Moin, Moin!


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

Morgään


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

http://www.focus.de/...aid_776852.html

Jetzt werden die Illuminaten sich erheben und Rom mit einer antimaterie bombe auslöschen

startet vorher das lied bevor ihr den link klickt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2wd5M2BqLIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2012)

ahahahaha grad bei meiner Schule angerufen, sie sollen mir doch bitte bequemerweise mein zeugnis bis Montag per Post schicken...

"nääähh, sowas machen wir nicht"

Jetzt kann ichs mir am Montag selbst abholen.... waynetrain


----------



## Noxiel (4. Juli 2012)

Freude schöner Götterfunken..... Tochter aus Ely..*schlüüüüürf*..sium. Wir betreten Feuertrunken, Him..*nom nom*..mlische dein Heiligtum. 




P.S.: Moin


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> startet vorher das lied bevor ihr den link klickt ^^



hahaha du bist ja nicht oft lustig aber das war wirklich gut DDDDDd


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusam


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (4. Juli 2012)

zusamfuss ?
zusamzeh ?


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Welches Bild für meine Signatur?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



^dis


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Welches Bild für meine Signatur?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




reflx pls

wy nod dolan ?


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Juli 2012)

- Guten Tag, ich möchte gerne für morgen ein Brot von gestern vorbestellen.
- Sie wollen was?
- Ein Brot von gestern vorbestellen. Für morgen.
- Das geht nicht. Das morgige Brot von gestern ist ja heute schon da. Das kann man nicht mehr vorbestellen.
- Aber morgen kostet das Brot von heute, weil’s von gestern ist, doch nur die Hälfte.
- Ja.
- Na, und das will ich.
- Aber das geht nicht. Heute gibt es noch kein Brot, das morgen von gestern ist.
- Ja, aber da hinten liegt es doch.
- Was?
- Na das Brot, das morgen von gestern ist. Da hinten.
- Ja, aber das ist doch von heute.
- Eben, deshalb will ich’s vorbestellen. Dann kostet’s ja nur die Hälfte.
- Ja, ja, aber das geht nicht. Man kann Brot von gestern nicht vorbestellen. Wie stellen Sie sich das denn vor? Wenn das alle machen würden. Wo sollte ich das ganze Brot lagern? Den Platz hab ich hier gar nicht.
- Der Lagerplatz ist das Problem?
- Ja, genau. Ich brauch doch morgen den Platz für das Brot von morgen.
- Na ja, wenn das das ganze Problem ist, bestell ich eben jetzt für morgen ein Brot von gestern, aber nehm’s heute schon mit.

Die Verkäuferin starrt ihn an.Dann starrt sie auf die Schlange, die mittlerweile bis fast auf den Bürgersteig angewachsen ist. Mit leeren Augen packt sie das Brot ein, kassiert den halben Preis und schaut zur nächsten.

- Bitte?
- Ich würde gerne für morgen sechs Brötchen von gestern vorbestellen.


----------



## zoizz (5. Juli 2012)

Moin.
Gleich gehts zum Vorstellungsgespräch  - kann nur besser werden.
Danach noch für Klausur üben, Marketing macht wenigstens noch Spass. Ab Freitag kommt jeden 2. Tag ne Prüfung dran, ich bin jetzt schon kaputt ^^

Kann es sein, das die Schrift etwas blauer geworden ist?


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Juli 2012)

guten morgen



xajisha? bitte verprügel ZAM (und stell ein Video davon online^^), er soll nicht immer am Code rumpfuschen, wenn er blau ist :-)


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2012)

Morgen!

Man schenke mir Wochenende. Irgendjemand. Jetzt.


----------



## Numbe (5. Juli 2012)

Wochenende ist ausverkauft. 

... Ich mag nicht mehr. Die Luft ist ätzend ich bin furchtbar unmotiviert... Gestern ausschlafen war sooo schön...!

Und das Ärzte Konzert am Dienstag war der _Hammer_!


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> - Bitte?
> - Ich würde gerne für morgen sechs Brötchen von gestern vorbestellen.



haha sehr geile Story ^^

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Numbe (5. Juli 2012)

Moin Konov.

So... Hätten wir den alltäglichen Hörsturz auch überstanden. Dumme Glocken.


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juli 2012)

Ich wohne auch neben ner Kirche... täglich um 7.30 gehts los... -.-


Mooooin!


----------



## Numbe (5. Juli 2012)

*hust* Ich arbeite im Rathaus und vor meinem Fenster steht ein Glockenspiel. Naja, also, darunter. Aber quasi davor.
Egal.
Es ist laut und nervt... Wenn man 3 Meter davon entfernt sitzt, das Fenster auf hat - Dank des Wetters Pflicht - und... Ja, Aua!


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Juli 2012)

Moin, moin! 
Wieder ein herrlicher Sommertag und ich sitz im Büro...wetten, das es ab Freitagnachmittag, spätestens Samstag wieder regnet  ?


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Es ist laut und nervt... Wenn man 3 Meter davon entfernt sitzt, das Fenster auf hat - Dank des Wetters Pflicht - und... Ja, Aua!


So eins gibts bei uns auch und ich finds nett


----------



## Numbe (5. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> So eins gibts bei uns auch und ich finds nett



Ich finds auch nett. Hört sich auch echt töffte an. Aber da ich fast auf dem Ding sitze, klingeln mir nur die Ohren...- Besonders wenn bestimmte Töne richtig schön dröhnen. 
Aber gut. Ich bin generell sehr empfindlich auf den Ohren und könnte beim Gabel-Kratzen auf dem Teller schon meinem Gegenüber am Tisch eine Flasche über den Kopf ziehen...


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Herrlicher Sommertag ist hier leider nicht.... seit heut morgen um 9 schon schwüle 20 Grad und Dauerregen. Ganz große Klasse


----------



## Numbe (5. Juli 2012)

Regen wäre mir ganz Recht.

Bei mir hat vor 5 Minuten die Schnappatmung eingesetzt...- Gut, nicht ganz so schlimm, aber ich kriege keine Luft und sobald ich diese Suppe einatme würde ich am liebsten brechen. Irgs!


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Regen wäre mir ganz Recht.
> 
> Bei mir hat vor 5 Minuten die Schnappatmung eingesetzt...- Gut, nicht ganz so schlimm, aber ich kriege keine Luft und sobald ich diese Suppe einatme würde ich am liebsten brechen. Irgs!



Ganz ruhig atmen!


----------



## tear_jerker (5. Juli 2012)

hat bei euch auch grad die schriftfarbe der threadüberschriften und Usernamen von schwarz auf blau gewechselt? oO

edit: ist wieder schwarz, komisch


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

jo war ein fehler in der matrix ^^

die techadmins waren da fix diesmal


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Juli 2012)

Wechselt schon die ganze Zeit   Zam hatt angeblich seinen Kaffee verschüttet, seitdem läufts nicht mehr rund 

Lt. Regenradar liegt die Gewitterfront jetzt so über Hameln und bewegt sich gaaaaaaaaaanz laaaaaangsaaaaam auf mich zu. Bis die hier ist dauerts also noch   Und schwül ist es hier auch nicht^^ (vermutlich noch nicht )


----------



## Numbe (5. Juli 2012)

Hameln? Hallo...- Nachbar.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Tja also hier regnets jetzt immer stärker, ich merk schon, das wird wieder der reinste Budenhänger tag.
Gut dass ich nix vor hab und nirgendwo hin muss.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

bei mir kein regnen nur schwüle luft


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Juli 2012)

Dann ist die Gewitterfront dein Nachbar  Ich befinde mich ca. 300 km weiter nordwestlich  

Ich sitz hier so im Büro, schau so dem Fenster und denke mir "so dick bist du gar nicht!" War das früher auch schon so, oder sind die leute in den letzten 5 Jahren alle dicker geworden? Die haben ohne Scheiß alle Kingsize (höhö-der Kalauer musste jetzt sein  )
Nur eine handvoll Leute, die normalgewichtig sind. Aber halt Stop...hat NRW jetzt nicht Ferien? Sind das vielleicht alles Urlauber ?! ^^


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Dann ist die Gewitterfront dein Nachbar  Ich befinde mich ca. 300 km weiter nordwestlich
> 
> Ich sitz hier so im Büro, schau so dem Fenster und denke mir "so dick bist du gar nicht!" War das früher auch schon so, oder sind die leute in den letzten 5 Jahren alle dicker geworden? Die haben ohne Scheiß alle Kingsize (höhö-der Kalauer musste jetzt sein  )
> Nur eine handvoll Leute, die normalgewichtig sind. Aber halt Stop...hat NRW jetzt nicht Ferien? Sind das vielleicht alles Urlauber ?! ^^




09.07. - 21.08. Sommerferien


*800.000 fettleibige Kinder in Deutschland*
 Laut der Studie zur Gesundheit von Kindern und Jugendlichen in Deutschland (KiGGS) aus dem Jahr 2006 lebten in Deutschland etwa 1,9 Millionen übergewichtige Kinder und Jugendliche, davon waren 800.000 fettleibig. Auf der Basis von Daten von 1985 bis 1999 hatte sich die Zahl der Fettleibigen verdoppelt. Die Studie wird derzeit aktualisiert.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juli 2012)

Ich muss sagen das mir der Sport echt gut tut. Ich liebe den Sommer einfach.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ich sitz hier so im Büro, schau so dem Fenster



willkommen im club...

im sonnigen norden(hamburg) ist es jetzt auch bewölkt,aber nicht schwül sondern angenehm frisch mit ca.20 grad...hier soll es ja gegen abend richtig krachen


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juli 2012)

Bei uns (Hagen,NRW) sind es gut 25°C aber es ist hier schwül as fuck & ich glaube das Gewitter wird nicht mehr lange auf sich warten lassen


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2012)

Oooooh, jetzt ist der Chinakleid-Thread weg.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juli 2012)




----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

> Als Beifang werden in der Fischerei diejenigen Fische und andere Meerestiere bezeichnet, die zwar mit dem
> Netz oder anderen Massenfanggeräten gefangen werden, nicht aber das ursprüngliche Fangziel sind.
> Der Beifang wird zum Teil verwertet, zum größten Teil aber, als Abfall (Fachausdruck Discard oder auch Rückwürfe)
> betrachtet, wieder über Bord geworfen.



Beifang ging über board oder gibts jetzt als süss sauer suppe in der computec kantine ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> haha sehr geile Story ^^


Wenn er nur nicht so sparsam mit der Quellenangabe wäre   (Text von H. Evers)



Numbe schrieb:


> vor meinem Fenster steht ein Glockenspiel.


Hatte ich auch einige Jahre lang (Haus im Hintergrund, Bürofenster Richtung Glockenspiel). Grausig.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rOf89We9F_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juli 2012)

Gewitter !


----------



## Numbe (5. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch einige Jahre lang (Haus im Hintergrund, Bürofenster Richtung Glockenspiel). Grausig.



Endlich jemand der mich versteht. Ich liebe dir. 

Edit: Es spielt wieder!


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2012)

Wer war hier schon mal in Berlin bzw. dort am Hauptbahnhof und könnte mir verraten, was die DB mit "Gleis 1 D-G" auf meinen Ticket genau meint?


----------



## Merianna (5. Juli 2012)

Die Gleise sind meistens noch in Abschnitte eingeteilt dein Zug hält dann nur in dem Abschnitt der auf dem Ticket steht wenn du bei A-C stehst kann es dann der falsche Zug sein oder wenn du ne Platzreservierung hast geben die Buchstaben an in welchem Bereich dein Wagen ist


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2012)

Öhm ich würd mal sagen: Zug steht auf Gleis eins in den Sektoren D bis G.


----------



## Kamsi (5. Juli 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wer war hier schon mal in Berlin bzw. dort am Hauptbahnhof und könnte mir verraten, was die DB mit "Gleis 1 D-G" auf meinen Ticket genau meint?



Bahnsteig startet mit a und endet mit G 

nicht alle züge haben die selben wagonanzahl

auf gleis 1 siehste du aushängend a b c d e f g

dein zug ist ein kleiner zug der triebwagen begint bei d und endet bei g

du gehst also bei gleis 1 solang den bahnsteig entlang bis du zwischen d und e stehst da ist meist der erste einstieg


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juli 2012)

Ich fühl mich unterfordert....


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Die Gleise sind meistens noch in Abschnitte eingeteilt dein Zug hält dann nur in dem Abschnitt der auf dem Ticket steht wenn du bei A-C stehst kann es dann der falsche Zug sein oder wenn du ne Platzreservierung hast geben die Buchstaben an in welchem Bereich dein Wagen ist






Davatar schrieb:


> Öhm ich würd mal sagen: Zug steht auf Gleis eins in den Sektoren D bis G.






Kamsi schrieb:


> Bahnsteig startet mit a und endet mit G
> 
> nicht alle züge haben die selben wagonanzahl
> 
> ...



Ah cool, danke euch  Dann sollte das ja zu finden sein


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2012)

Ich war ewig nicht mehr in Berlin am Bahnhof, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es da super Curry-Wurst gibt


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich war ewig nicht mehr in Berlin am Bahnhof, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass es da super Curry-Wurst gibt



Jetzt müsste ich mich nur noch für Curry-Wurst begeistern können


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Du scheinst nicht so der Bahnfahrer zu sein Razyl oder? ^^
Dachte sowas wüsste jeder  du wirst es finden!


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Du scheinst nicht so der Bahnfahrer zu sein Razyl oder? ^^
> Dachte sowas wüsste jeder  du wirst es finden!



Nein, ich mag keine Bahnfahrten. Zumindest nicht über längere Strecken. :X


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht über längere Strecken. :X



Falls es ein ICE ist, _kann_ es sein, dass er aus zwei Zügen besteht.
Wenn beide Züge einen gemeinsammen Streckenabschnitt haben, werden sie zum Teil zusammengekoppelt und am Bahnhof XYZ wieder getrennt.
(Spart 'Platz' auf der Schiene, da sie ja sonst in einem zeitlichen/räumlichen Abstand hintereinander fahren müssten)

Und in dem Fall, sollte man wirkllich _ganz genau_ gucken, wo man einsteigt


----------



## Ogil (5. Juli 2012)

Da es noch niemand angemerkt hat: Der Hbf Berlin ist eine Schande fuer die Hauptstadt! Egal auf welchem Gleis und in welchem Abschnitt...


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Falls es ein ICE ist, _kann_ es sein, dass er aus zwei Zügen besteht.
> Wenn beide Züge einen gemeinsammen Streckenabschnitt haben, werden sie zum Teil zusammengekoppelt und am Bahnhof XYZ wieder getrennt.
> (Spart 'Platz' auf der Schiene, da sie ja sonst in einem zeitlichen/räumlichen Abstand hintereinander fahren müssten)
> 
> Und in dem Fall, sollte man wirkllich _ganz genau_ gucken, wo man einsteigt



Das beruhigt... :X



Ogil schrieb:


> Da es noch niemand angemerkt hat: Der Hbf Berlin ist eine Schande fuer die Hauptstadt! Egal auf welchem Gleis und in welchem Abschnitt...



Ich muss da ja nicht wohnen...


----------



## Numbe (5. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Da es noch niemand angemerkt hat: Der Hbf Berlin ist eine Schande fuer die Hauptstadt! Egal auf welchem Gleis und in welchem Abschnitt...




Gut, dass wir so etwas nicht anmerken. Dann würde die Liste ganz schön lang werden, sollten wir alles aufzählen was eine Schande für die Hauptstadt und/oder Deutschland ist. ...


----------



## Ogil (5. Juli 2012)

Ich merkte es nur an, da ich vor ein paar Jahren eine Nacht dort verbringen musste nachdem mein Flieger Verspaetung hatte und ich den letzten Zug verpasst habe und auf den ersten Zug am Morgen warten musste. Im Winter auf einem halb-offenen Bahnhof bei dem die Warteraeume am Abend abgeschlossen werden ein ganz grosser Spass...


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Juli 2012)

ich bin mal nach ner Diskonacht in den falschen Zug gestiegen, der fuhr genau in die andere Richtung und somit musste ich mitten im Winter am nächsten Bhf aussteigen und auf den nächsten in meien Richtung warten. Leider fuhr der erst um 8.00 Uhr, weshalb ich dann einen Freund anrief der mich von dort abholte. Dennoch musste ich 1 Stunde in eisiger Kälte warten....brr...achja- Ich hasse Bahnhöfe auch


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2012)

Jo geil ist es im Winter morgens um 6 bei -10 Grad aufm Bahnsteig zu stehen und sich dann in von Pendlern überfüllte Züge zu quetschen.
Während meiner Ausbildung hab ich das 2 Jahre gemacht.
Hatte aber manchmal das Glück vor einer Heizung auf dem Boden sitzen zu können ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (5. Juli 2012)

Blöd war auch die Zugfahrt nach Berlin- mit so einem billig Ticket, wo man nur die Regionalzüge nehmen darf   13 Stunden und fast die ganze Zeit im stehen, wir waren auf dem Weg zur Loveparade und es war  brechend voll...

Nenene...nie wieder^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Im Winter auf einem halb-offenen Bahnhof bei dem die Warteraeume am Abend abgeschlossen werden ein ganz grosser Spass...



Bei der Flughafen-/Bahnhofsbesichtigung BBI. Jemand merkte an, dass nur sehr wenige Sitzmöglichkeiten da wären auf den Bahnsteigen. Und in den Terminals wäre es auch nicht allzu viele.
Antwort: "Das soll hier auch gar nicht besonders einladend sein. Die Reisenden sollen nicht längere Zeit auf dem Bahnsteig verbringen und hier auf ihren Zug warten. Wir wollen, dass sie oben bei den Läden und den gastronomischen Einrichtungen warten."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (5. Juli 2012)

Die hatten in der Nacht auch zu. Ich erinnere mich wie wir wartenden am Morgen begeistert das McD stuermten als es um 5 oder so wieder auf machte und wir einen heissen Kaffee erstehen konnten...


----------



## win3ermute (5. Juli 2012)

Ogil! Wir sind schwer enttäuscht von Dir! Alle Schmuddelkinder warten nur auf Dich!


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

Naja, der Hauptbahnhof ist ein Shoppingcenter mit Gleisanschluss, architektonisch alles andere als eine Augenweide und trotz seiner Protzigkeit an den entscheidenden Stellen zu klein. .. man nehme fünf Leute, zwei Fahrräder mit Kinderanhänger, drei Koffer und einen IKEA-Einkauf. Und nun mit dem Fahrstuhl vom unterirdischen Gleis nach oben ....


----------



## H2OTest (5. Juli 2012)

iro oder komplett 6mm ?`


----------



## ego1899 (5. Juli 2012)

Gewiiiiitteeeeer!!!


----------



## alletklaramkettcar (5. Juli 2012)

Also Leute, das is Berlin! Wenn Ihr nicht in der Lage seid, auch nur ma zwischenzeitlich, nen spaßigen Unterschlupf zu finden... selber Schuld! Evtll. mal paar Meter in den Seitenstraßen schauen, oder ne Stunde mehr Zeit nehmen


----------



## aufgeraucht (5. Juli 2012)

selber Schuld! Evtll. mal paar Meter in den Seitenstraßen schauen
[/quote]
Am Hauptbahnhof? Ich bin für Vorschläge offen, glaube aber, dass ich schneller in Potsdam daheim im Bett liege, als am Hauptbahnhof einen Unterschlupf zu finden.


----------



## Davatar (6. Juli 2012)

Ich mag Berlin seit Berlin, Berlin. Also die Serie mag ich ja nicht, aber die Schauspielerin


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Juli 2012)

Och, ich fand die Serie witzig


----------



## Numbe (6. Juli 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Blöd war auch die Zugfahrt nach Berlin- mit so einem billig Ticket, wo man nur die Regionalzüge nehmen darf   13 Stunden und fast die ganze Zeit im stehen, wir waren auf dem Weg zur Loveparade und es war  brechend voll...
> 
> Nenene...nie wieder^^



Das ist aber weder Verschulden des Bahnhofs, noch der Bahn. Wer zu solchen Stoßzeiten ein 'billig' Ticket kauft und sich wundert, dass die Regis voll sind... Ist selbst Schuld. o.O


----------



## Ellesmere (6. Juli 2012)

Hab ja auch nicht gesagt, die Bahn wäre Schuld  So gesehen ist jeder selber Schuld der mit der Bahn fährt. Mir ging es nur um das "Erlebnis"
Achso
Guten Morgen und es ist wieder ein herrlicher Sommertag (naja- die Sonne scheint nicht, aber es ist schön draussen^^)


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Davatar (6. Juli 2012)

Endlich! Ferien! Man sieht sich frühstens in zweieinhalb Wochen. Arrivederci!


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2012)

Die ganze Woche dasselbe Bild... schwüle Wärme... Hitze, mal Sonne, mal Regen.... und heute morgen muss ich früh aufstehen und Post austeilen und es ist kalt und regnerisch zu gleich... außerdem sind 23 Grad angekündigt, für Mittags, während wir jetzt erst 13 Grad haben. Ich hasse dieses wechselhafte Wetter 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

Kater scheiß billig vodka ...


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die ganze Woche dasselbe Bild... schwüle Wärme... Hitze, mal Sonne, mal Regen.... und heute morgen muss ich früh aufstehen und Post austeilen und es ist kalt und regnerisch zu gleich... außerdem sind 23 Grad angekündigt, für Mittags, während wir jetzt erst 13 Grad haben. Ich hasse dieses wechselhafte Wetter
> 
> Guten Morgen



sei du froh das dein kreislauf stabil ist samt blutdruck ^^

für mich ist es die hölle auf erden der wetterwechsel atm


----------



## Magogan (7. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kater scheiß billig vodka ...


Wenn du Wasser trinkst, hast du solche Probleme nicht ... Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung ...


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn du Wasser trinkst, hast du solche Probleme nicht ...



Statt des Vodkas oder zum Vodka?


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Statt des Vodkas oder zum Vodka?



Morgens gegen den Kater


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sei du froh das dein kreislauf stabil ist samt blutdruck ^^
> 
> für mich ist es die hölle auf erden der wetterwechsel atm



Tut mir leid 

So heute nur 5 Stunden fürs austeilen gebraucht, dafür aber auch recht viel geschwitzt. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

Ollis Malbuch :3 
malt mir doch was


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2012)

Erst beim Gang in den Keller festgestellt, dass ich jetzt meinen eigenen Low-Budget-Swimmingpool habe, dann mitten im Telefonat nach nem Blitzeinschlag Verbindung weg. Langsam geht mir das Wetter auf die Ketten.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

gerade rtl nitro ab ins bett - ein hetero und schwuler arbeiten im garten und wie der schwule sich benimmt - der ist zu schwul um war zu sein hat angst das die gartenhandschuhe seine haut beschädigen und ihgitt da ist ja dreck  

wenigstens rettet der hetero mann das gartenprojekt ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gerade rtl nitro ab ins bett - ein hetero und schwuler arbeiten im garten und wie der schwule sich benimmt - der ist zu schwul um war zu sein hat angst das die gartenhandschuhe seine haut beschädigen und ihgitt da ist ja dreck
> 
> wenigstens rettet der hetero mann das gartenprojekt ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2012)

Bissel wackelig ... liegt am Wellengang





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0cNJk1THPXA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

Ist es denn wenigstens warm ?


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

ist da nen damm bei euch gebrochen aufgeraucht ?


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2012)

Es ist angenehm warm :-)
Hab mich über den starken Autoverkehr auf meiner verschlafenen Straße gewundert und die Verkehrsüberwachungcams gecheckt. Dabei den Trubel eine Straße weiter gesehen. Freundin angerufen und gleich mit Cam und Fotoapperat los.

Dönerladen und und Spätkauf haben wahrscheinlich guten Umsatz gemacht. Beste Szene fehlt leider ... Norarztwagen mit Blaulich und Sirene ist die Straße runtergerast und hat selbst die danebenstehenden Feuerwehrleute angesichts der 3m-Fontäne zum jubeln gebracht.

Damm ist nicht gebrochen, nur die Stadt mittlerweile so stark zugebaut, dass kaum noch irgendwo was versickern kann und die Abwasserkanäle packens nicht. Tiefergelegene Stellen gehen da halt mal baden.

War auf jeden Fall ein unterhaltsamer Nachmittag. Musste nur hinterher unter die Dusch um den Gulligeruch wieder loszuwerden


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

Also ich würd schon lange mit Freunden in Badehose durch die Straßen laufen & mich an den Wassermengen erfreuen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Juli 2012)

Wieso denk ich an Schlauchboote, Kanus oder Surfboards. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

Ich denk an Luftmatraze & nen 6er Bier


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

ich denk da an hardrain von 98 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o8Ajjz_WMmE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2012)

Ist das Wasser nicht total siffig.... da würde ich eher vermeiden durchzuwaten... ist ja kein Swimmingpool ^^

Hygienisch ist es sicher nicht. Aber sieht heftig aus @aufgeraucht, vorallem die ganzen Leute fallen mir auf, die sich mit Regenschirm extra vors Haus stellen, nur um zu glotzen was so passiert


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich denk an Luftmatraze & nen 6er Bier



Luftmatratze hab ich zu Hause gelassen, aber mir im Spätkauf ein kühles Efes geholt. Und grad bereue ich, dass ich in der 'türkischen Botschaft' gegenüber nicht auch einen Döner geholt hab. Hunger!


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist das Wasser nicht total siffig.... da würde ich eher vermeiden durchzuwaten... ist ja kein Swimmingpool ^^
> 
> Hygienisch ist es sicher nicht. Aber sieht heftig aus @aufgeraucht, vorallem die ganzen Leute fallen mir auf, die sich mit Regenschirm extra vors Haus stellen, nur um zu glotzen was so passiert



Ach schlimmer als das Wasser im örtlichen See kann das was ja nicht sein


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> extra vors Haus stellen, nur um zu glotzen was so passiert


Klar, hab ich ja auch gemacht  
Volksfeststimmung. Zu retten war eh nichts. Mein Lieblingsitaliener hab ich auch wiedergetroffen. War, wie ich, angelockt vom vielen Verkehr in seiner (Umfahrungs)Straße.

Siffig wars auf jeden Fall. Hosen hochgekrempelt und durch da. Musste ja irgendwie in den Spätkauf kommen und zu meiner Bekannten auf der anderen Straßenseite  
Bin aber frisch geduscht, Hose liegt in der Waschmaschine.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

laufen eure toiletten eingentlich jetzt über ?

funktioniert die wasserversorgung noch ?

wie steht es mit strom und gas ?

hoffentlich haste genug lebensmittel zuhause


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> laufen eure toiletten eingentlich jetzt über ?
> funktioniert die wasserversorgung noch ?
> wie steht es mit strom und gas ?
> hoffentlich haste genug lebensmittel zuhause


1) nicht bei mir in der dritten Etage 
2) ja, haben ja genug davon
3) falls die Stromversorgung nachgegeben haben sollte, kommen jetzt Sonnenkollektoren zum Einsatz, bestes Wetter inzwischen hier
4) grad ne Riesenportion Dal Fried vom Inder in Empfang genommen


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> laufen eure toiletten eingentlich jetzt über ?
> 
> funktioniert die wasserversorgung noch ?
> 
> ...



Wir leben in Deutschland ,nicht Indien 4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wir leben in Deutschland ,nicht Indien 4



ihr video sah halt so überschwemmt aus ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ihr video sah halt so überschwemmt aus ^^



War lokal sehr begrenzt. Zwischen Polizei/Feuerwehr auf der einen und Straßenbahn auf der anderen Seite. Die Leute im besetzten Haus (das verzierte am Anfang des Videos) und die türkische Botschaft (Döner-Laden mit der grünen Front) mussten bissel wasserschieben. Wie es in Potsdams Kellern aussieht, darüber lässt sich nur spekulieren. Wenns wie im Biergarten *lief*, dann lief es schlecht. 1,5m im tiefergelegenen Büro-/Sanitärtrakt, erzählte mir eine Angestellte.


----------



## aufgeraucht (7. Juli 2012)

Lief hier grad am Haus vorbei.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (7. Juli 2012)

OMC (siz iz "Oh my catness")!
Ich will diese Mütze:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2012)

@Kamsi

der secret world Download sind 14 GB^^

Naja ich lass mal nebenbei laufen, glaub aber heut wird das nix mehr mit zocken


----------



## Kamsi (7. Juli 2012)

irgendwie sieht zam immer so ernst aus ^^


----------



## win3ermute (7. Juli 2012)

Der hat halt mit uns auch wenig zu lachen


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2012)

Morgen!



xynlovesit schrieb:


> Sag mal, in Deutschland kostet doch der Sender MTV oder? Und falls ja, was kostet der denn?





Nein kostet nicht meines Wissens nach

ps: Nicht im Nachtschwärmer posten nach 6 Uhr morgens bzw. vor 21 Uhr abends ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (8. Juli 2012)

Achso, danke. Ja dachte: Zeit passt ja, aber dann habe ich dass MEZ da gelesen oder was auch immer.. und dann ups


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Achso, danke. Ja dachte: Zeit passt ja, aber dann habe ich dass MEZ da gelesen oder was auch immer.. und dann ups



Des is uns allen schon passiert


----------



## xynlovesit (8. Juli 2012)

Ach echt?


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ach echt?



Jaaa sicher, vorallem unter alkoholeinfluss neigen einige buffies dazu, Threads zu verwechseln ^^


----------



## zoizz (8. Juli 2012)

Die meisten haben auch die zweimonatige Forensperre gut verkraftet und sind uns treu geblieben.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jpWiTVR0GA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur die können bei den glässern gleich an virtuelle frauen denken ^^


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XE62ND-fcoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2012)

Hajo ._.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hajo ._.



Hey bby


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2012)

na


----------



## H2OTest (8. Juli 2012)

Mädels, guten tag


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juli 2012)

_"Sonntag, 08. Juli 2012__2012-07-08 09:18:01

Neues Ausgehverbot geplant
Minderjährige unter 16 Jahren sollen sich in Zukunft nur in Begleitung eines Erwachsenen nach 20 Uhr bei öffentlichen Veranstaltungen mit Alkoholausschank aufhalten dürfen. Das zumindest plant die Familienministerin Kristina Schröder."
_n-tv.de

Ich lasse mal unkommentiert, was Frau Schröder so plappert, aber dieser Satz lässt ja auch tief blicken:
_"Widerstand gegen das Vorhaben gebe es in dem von der FDP geführten *Wirtschaftsministerium*."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 =  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2012)

Morgen gehts nach Helgoland )))))
& das mit dem oberen Gesetztesvorschlag find ich albern ...


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das mit dem oberen Gesetztesvorschlag find ich albern ...



Auf jeden Fall ist es albern. Es gibt ein Jugendschutzgesetz, das den Alkoholausschank/-verkauf an Jugendliche verbietet. Es geht nämlich auch genau darum.. Alkoholkonsum.
Nur kann die bestehenden Vorschriften schon kaum jemand wirkungsvoll kontrollieren.
Nun sollen auch noch unterbezahlte Ordnungsämtler Kinos, Stadtfeste, Kirmes, Public Viewing, Konzerte und Diskos durchstreifen auf der Suche nach U16ern ohne (stinkbesoffen..) Mom, großen Bruder oder Ü18-Kumpel?

Ja und wenn - besäuft man sich halt vor der Location. Da darf man ohne Mutti rumlaufen.


----------



## Kamsi (8. Juli 2012)

klar die alkoholindustrie verliert halt viele kunden wenn das gesetz aktiv wird ^^


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2012)

Jop ich meine ,wenn ich in die Disco gehe oder so nehm ich auch meine 22 Jährige Schwester mit. Dann kann ich solange bleiben wie ich will & krieg von ihr auch hochprozentigen Alkohol (was durch das neue Gesetzt ja eigentlich nur verstärkt wird) aber naja...


----------



## Ogil (8. Juli 2012)

Ich bin dafuer, dass man die Altersgrenze bei solchen Vorhaben auf mindestens 25 anhebt!


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich bin dafuer, dass man die Altersgrenze bei solchen Vorhaben auf mindestens 25 anhebt!



& das bringt was ? 
Ich meine wenn schon 13 Jährige Kinder am Kiosk Vodka bekommen ...


----------



## aufgeraucht (8. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich bin dafuer, dass man die Altersgrenze bei solchen Vorhaben auf mindestens 25 anhebt!


Auf 50! Dann brauch ich die nächsten Jahre nicht mehr mit meinen Kollegen auf den Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QO3-AAVTeDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kommt jmd mit ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2012)

So, kurz wieder da, in 2 Tagen dann Urlaub   

Was geht bei euch so ?


----------



## Reflox (8. Juli 2012)

Kollegah,Fav und K.I.Z. waren in Frauenfeld und ich konnte nicht hingehen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WWaLxFIVX1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Juli 2012)

Sooo wenig Verkehr. Hab gerade mit Umweg 31 Minuten gebraucht, normalerweise sinds aufgrund der Ampelphasen ca. 10 Minuten mehr, wenn sich der Verkehr aufstaut. Dafür hat sich son Volldepp vorhin wieder per Reißverschluss-System vorgedrängelt. Erst ziehen 100m vor dem parkenden Auto auf der rechten Seite die Autos auf der rechten Spur links rein, dann schießt kurz vor dem Auto nochmal einer rechts vorbei, hupt wie blöd, weil er ja nach links will. Danke fürs Gespräch ...


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juli 2012)

Ts ts ts, Doofkatze, bist du etwa jemand, der sich aufregt, wenn jemand auf der linken Spur vorbeifährt um sich am Ende der Spur per Reißverschlussverfahren einzufädeln? 

Ich mache das nämlich auch so und fahre konsequent bis zum Ende der Spur vor, weil es die StVO genauso vorsieht. Über die Chaoten (ohne dich damit zu meinen) welche mir dann den Vogel zeigen oder sogar die Spur blockieren, in dem sie sich mittig auf beide stellen, könnte ich mich jedes mal aufregen. 



Apropos. Heute habe ich den Weg zur Arbeit in neuer Rekordzeit hinter mich gebracht. Ca. 120 Kilometer in 1 Stunde und 10 Minuten.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Juli 2012)

Ja, ich rege mich darüber auf. Es ist nunmal bekannt. Und wenn ich dann jemanden im rechten Seitenspiegel sehe, der aus der Spur rausfährt auf die rechte Seite, um dann Vollgas zu geben und 3 Autos weiter wieder in die Spur zu kommen, dann krieg ich tatsächlich n Anfall. Schließlich muss wegen ihm der folgende Verkehr teilweise stark abbremsen.

Allgemein ist es ja nicht schlimm, jemanden reinzulassen, aber dieses ausnutzen der Regelung zu Ungunsten anderer Mitfahrer ...


----------



## Ogil (9. Juli 2012)

Ich hab noch etwas bis ich mich ins Auto schwinge und auf den Weg zur Arbeit mache *Kaffee schluerf*


----------



## Noxiel (9. Juli 2012)

Das ist ja auch nicht gewollt Doofkatze. Sowas geht mir auch auf den Senkel.
Ich kann es aber nicht verstehen, wie sich die linke Spur schon auf sechs Kilometer zurück staut und die rechte bis zum Ende frei ist, weil jeder beim ersten Hinweis auf die kommende Fahrbahnverengung, sofort rüber zieht und so kostbaren Platz vergeudet um den Stau möglich kurz zu halten. 


Irgendwie scheinen die meisten zu glauben, dass man so früh wie möglich einscheren muß und nicht bis zum Ende durchfahren soll. Doch gerade das, ist gewünscht.


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2012)

Morgen zusammen


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Juli 2012)

Hab endlich Memento gesehen. Schöne Machart, aber irgendwie wusste ich vorher zu viel und konnte verstehen, warum die Mitseher ihn immer unlogischer finden, je öfter sie ihn sehen.


----------



## Numbe (9. Juli 2012)

Krass. Schon wieder drei Stunden rum.- Und das ganze noch mal!
Wieso geht die Zeit so langsam rum, wenn man weiß, dass man am Freitag für 3 bzw 7 Wochen 'frei' hat? Nerv.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2012)

Moinsen, so'n schiet Wetter


----------



## Magogan (9. Juli 2012)

Auf dem Balkon gegenüber hat jemand eine Palme aufgestellt xD

Leute gib's ...


----------



## Kamsi (9. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wu7kBdECu84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



würdet ihr eure cola so trinken wollen ?


----------



## Numbe (10. Juli 2012)

Ich hätte heute liegen bleiben sollen. Kaum ein Auge zu bekommen letzte Nacht.

Doofer Autounfall. =_=



Und zu allem Überfluss heute auch noch bis 17 Uhr ran.- Urlaub, bald hab ich dich. :/


----------



## xynlovesit (10. Juli 2012)

Was passiert, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Numbe (10. Juli 2012)

Hum.

Ich bin gestern nach der Arbeit noch Einkaufen gewesen. (Schulkram für die Berufsschule, Drogeriekram, was einem so den Tag über halt einfällt.)
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich sehr, sehr ländlich wohne und die Straßen nachmittags so gut wie leer sind. (10km Feld, Dorf, 10km Feld, Dorf, usw.) ...- Und für den 'normalen' Feierabend-Verkehr wars zu früh.
Gut. Ich also nichts ahnend auf dem Heimweg, Fenster auf, Radio an...- Auf einmal roch es hin und wieder so angebrannt. Ich habs auf die Hitze geschoben, dass das Gummi der Reifen anfängt zu riechen... Oder so. 
Hinter der nächsten Hügelkuppe stand dort jedenfalls der wahre Verursacher: Ein vom Feldweg kommendes Fahrzeug hatte dem auf der Landstraße die Vorfahrt genommen.

Niemand war am Unfallort, ich also ausgestiegen, vor der Hügelkuppe und zur anderen Richtung hin alles 'abgesichert', und dann zum Auto. Dem Herren, welcher auf der Landstraße gefahren war, gings gut. Der war 'nur' eingeklemmt - zumindest laut ihm, ich wollte auch nicht an ihm herum zerren... Raus geschnitten hat die FW ihn nicht, ich schiebs mal auf den Schock - und etwas neben der Bahn... Naja. Verständlich. Die Beifahrerseite war schön zusammen geknautscht. Aber da saß ja Niemand. Ich ihn also gefragt obs ihm 'gut' geht, als er das bejaht hat, habe ich ihm mein Handy in die Hand gedrückt, damit er schon einmal den Krankenwagen, Poli, und so ruft.

Dann zum nächsten Auto. <.<' Zu allem Überfluss saß auf dem Beifahrersitz ein Kind. - Junge, laut ihm 9 Jahre. Ich den dort raus geholt und in mein Auto gestopft, damit er nicht auf der Unfallstelle rumgurkt... Der hat sich dann wunderbar mit meinen Blöcken beschäftigt, die ich besorgt hatte... Nun darf ich nochmal einkaufen.
Fahrer war eine Frau - Ich vermute seine Mutter, der Kleine hat nichts gesagt und sie war nicht ansprechbar - Zum Glück hats beim Aufprall nicht die Fahrerseite direkt, sondern vorne die Schnauze getroffen weswegen die Frau nur einen ordentlichen Ditscher am Kopf hatte. Naja, und weggetreten war sie. Also raus mit ihr, auf den Radweg getragen und sowas wie die stabile Seitenlage gebracht... Zum Auto, Verbandszeug geholt, die Platzwunde verbunden. Dann kam zum Glück der Krankenwagen. v.v

Kurz darauf auch die Poli, wobei der nette Beamte mich dann erstmal wg. Zeugenaussage befragt hat und der nicht rallen wollte, dass ich nur Ersthelferin war... Gnah!
Die Krönig war dann der blasse, schlacksige Rettungssani... Der wollte mich nicht fahren lassen, also saß ich dann eine halbe Stunde noch im Polizeiauto rum und durfte warten, bis ich mich 'beruhigt' habe...

Aber, hey! Ich habe eine Frau, die mindestens meine Gewichtsklasse war durch den Graben auf den Radweg getragen.


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Juli 2012)

Morgen! Na da hste aber was erlebt! Und danke das de nicht dran vorbei gefahren bist. Solche Flitzpiepen gibt´s anscheinend immer noch...
Hier ist es schön ruhig und leider erst Dienstag


----------



## Numbe (10. Juli 2012)

Niemals. Wenn ich selbst in der Situation bin, dann will ich, dass mir auch geholfen wird. 

Ich wäre gerne unter die Rettungssanis gegangen, aber ich kann kein Blut sehen. Und Piekse-Dinger erst recht nicht und die Kondition fehlte mir auch. Aber das sind vermutlich alles Ausreden, die man sich selbst dann schlussendlich einredet. Naja. 

Solche Aktion gehen, wenn ich unter Adrenalien stehe. Und das gestern war..- Wieso habe ich nicht die Autowracks zur Seite geschoben?  

Trotzdem. Mit mir anzufangen war gestern nicht mehr viel...- Richtig realisiert habe ich das eh erst zu Hause, als ich dann mit verdreckter Hose und blutbefleckt im Türrahmen stand, mein Vater mich mit großen Augen angeguckt hat und fragte, wo ich bitte gewesen sei. Dann gabs auch kein Halten mehr.


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2012)

Hast ja die Situation offenbar meisterlich bewältigt, von daher ist ja alles gut 

Die meisten Menschen hätten sicherlich nicht so durchdacht reagiert.

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Numbe (10. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ..Die meisten Menschen hätten sicherlich nicht so durchdacht reagiert...



Wenn das doch nur immer so wäre.


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

```
http://www.gamona.de/games/steam,summer-sale-2012-das-sind-offenbar-die-angebote:news,2131001.html
```

scheint so als wären die summersales bekannt ^^


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2012)

Nichts dabei, was noch(!) *g* interessant wäre, aber sich noch nicht in meinem Besitz befindet - außer Anno vielleicht. 
Außer: Wie isn Saints Row so?


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Juli 2012)

Naja, es ist kein schlechtes Spiel, aber man muss den Humor halt mögen. (Ich zB kann damit nicht wirklich was anfangen, Kumpel hingegen findet es super)


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nichts dabei, was noch(!) *g* interessant wäre, aber sich noch nicht in meinem Besitz befindet - außer Anno vielleicht.
> Außer: Wie isn Saints Row so?



verlangste ernsthaftigkeit bei einem spiel ? biste abgeschreckt von obszonitäten ? muss die story und atmosphäre sinn für dich ergeben ?

als spezielle waffen gibts einen 2 meter dildo, furz im glas, und andere sachen neben den normalen waffen

es ist ein openworld spiel mit storys

die nebenmissionen sind zum bsp eskortdamen abholen und zum ziel bringen, mit einem tiger durch die gegend fahren, versicherungsbetrug usw

es gibt zombies, nonnen mit waffen, explosionen, nacktszenen, wrestlingszenen, explosionen, verschiedene enden flugzeug missionen, fahrzeug mission, szenen in einer digitalen welt, weltraumszenen
du kannst die stadt übernehmen deinen char tattos verpassen, kleidung usw





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fsPHoYqNXjE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cL8iTBjlC4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich warte ja nur drauf das mal eine version rauskommt mit allen dlcs und das noch billig


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Juli 2012)

“Mir ist schlecht…”
“Kotz mir ja nicht ins Auto! Worauf schaust du?”
“Auf die Striche…. Strich, Strich, Strich, Strich, Strich….”
“GUCK ETWAS AN WAS WEITER WEG IST!”
“Ok… Baum, Baum, Baum, Baum, Baum…”


----------



## win3ermute (10. Juli 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Außer: Wie isn Saints Row so?



In Deutschland geschnitten, also Finger weg!


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

dafür gibts doch mülltüten ^^

oder tür auf ^^ nur blöde wenn man auf der autobahn ist oder offene strasse ^^



> Test-Thread - Bitte Ignorieren 		 ZAM



das ist so wie denk nicht an rosa elefanten ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> In Deutschland geschnitten, also Finger weg!



Wenn man nur das Game spielen möchte, ist die Deutsche Version vollkommen genügend. Raus geschnitten wurde nur ein Modus (der nicht zur Story gehört) und das Verletzten von Passanten. Saints Row The Third ist klasse, man sollte aber auch auf den entsprechenden stumpfen Humor stehen, ansonsten wird man mit Fragezeichen vorm Monitor sitzen . Und man sollte wissen, es ist kein GTA. Das Gameplay ist nicht besonders gut, aber noch in Ordnung.

Ich hatte jedenfalls viel mehr Spaß als in GTA 4.


----------



## orkman (10. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> "Mir ist schlecht…"
> "Kotz mir ja nicht ins Auto! Worauf schaust du?"
> "Auf die Striche…. Strich, Strich, Strich, Strich, Strich…."
> "GUCK ETWAS AN WAS WEITER WEG IST!"
> "Ok… Baum, Baum, Baum, Baum, Baum…"



hahahaha ... nice ... woher is das ? ... och leute ...ferien sind sooooo langweilig wenn die freunde keine haben und man seinen gamer pc nicht hat ;(


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

taugt das spiel hier was ?

http://store.steampowered.com/app/98600/

Demolition Inc ?


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Juli 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hahahaha ... nice ... woher is das ? ... och leute ...ferien sind sooooo langweilig wenn die freunde keine haben und man seinen gamer pc nicht hat ;(




Wiedergefunden bei http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/video/hund_vs._gegenverkehr/


Ich glaube es ist aus Dr. Doolittle ursprünglich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

Wo wir grad bei Steam sind, lt. PC Gamer schaut der Summer Sale dieses Jahres möglicherweise so aus :



> *Day 1:*[font="arial, verdana, sans-serif"]​[/font][font="arial, verdana, sans-serif"]Anomaly Warzone Earth, The Baconing, Cave Story+, EDGE, Lone Survivor​[/font][font="arial, verdana, sans-serif"]*Day 2:* Botanicula, E.Y.E, Oil Rush, Splice, Universe Sandbox
> *Day 3:* Bit Trip Beat, Braid, Bunch of Heroes, Insanely Twisted Shadow Planet, Runespell Overture,
> *Day 4:* A Valley Without Wind, Atom Zombie Smasher, Blocks that Matter, Sanctum, Superbrothers: Sword & Sworcery EP
> *Day 5:* Audio Surf, Gemini Rue, Greed Corp, Tiny Bang Story, Ys: The Oath in Felghana
> ...



http://www.pcgamer.c...arise/#comments

Hoffentlich komme ich im Urlaub an einen PC


----------



## Murfy (10. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hoffentlich komme ich im Urlaub an einen PC



Großes Problem: Im Ausland kommste nur an den dortigen Steamstore, also Spanien -> spanischer Steam-Store, Italien -> italienischer Steamstore, etc.

Wollte letztens im Ausland was kaufen bei Steam und siehe da, ging nicht weil ich nicht auf den deutschen Store kam, sondern auf den rusischen. :X

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

Ich mache in Deutschland Urlaub, daran sollte es also nicht scheitern  

Hätte ich ne Kreditkarte oder Click&Buy, könnte ich auch über Smartphone via Steam App zahlen, so muss ich meinen Internet-Stick mitnehmen und schauen, ob ich mir den Lappi von nem Kumpel ausleihen kann, sollte aber klappen.


----------



## Murfy (10. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich mache in Deutschland Urlaub, daran sollte es also nicht scheitern
> 
> Hätte ich ne Kreditkarte oder Click&Buy, könnte ich auch über Smartphone via Steam App zahlen, so muss ich meinen Internet-Stick mitnehmen und schauen, ob ich mir den Lappi von nem Kumpel ausleihen kann, sollte aber klappen.



Auch Paypal geht über Steam. 

Oder über die App nicht?

mfg


----------



## orkman (10. Juli 2012)

hahaha ... sieht das hier geil aus: http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/1569757348/xref=nosim/wwwbildschirm-21
werft mal nen blick ins buch , schaut euch paar bilder an und lest ein bissl text ... ich lach mir nen ab


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

@shaki post 5503 ^^

mal schauen was die verlangen


----------



## Murfy (10. Juli 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> hahaha ... sieht das hier geil aus: http://www.amazon.de...wwbildschirm-21
> werft mal nen blick ins buch , schaut euch paar bilder an und lest ein bissl text ... ich lach mir nen ab



Ach du... was zur Hölle ist das?

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Auch Paypal geht über Steam.
> 
> Oder über die App nicht?
> 
> mfg



Über die App geht es leider nicht :/

Und Sorry @Kamsi, hatte ich nicht gesehen 

Nunja, die Preise werden sau niedrig sein, über 10 € werd ich da pro Spiel nicht ausgeben ^^


----------



## Murfy (10. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Über die App geht es leider nicht :/



Ok? Aber ClickAndBuy funktioniert?

Ist das nicht so ziemlich das selbe System wie PayPal? 

mfg


----------



## Kamsi (10. Juli 2012)

hm, bei dir steht auch nicht wann es beginnt ^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei Steam sind, lt. PC Gamer schaut der Summer Sale dieses Jahres möglicherweise so aus :



Das sind aber nur die Bundles - Die waren auch schon x-Wochen vor dem Holiday-Sale bekannt. Die taeglichen Deals, mal abgesehen von den Indie-Bundles, fehlen noch. Die werden dann nur taeglich bekannt gegeben 



Murfy schrieb:


> Großes Problem: Im Ausland kommste nur an den dortigen Steamstore, also Spanien -> spanischer Steam-Store, Italien -> italienischer Steamstore, etc.
> 
> Wollte letztens im Ausland was kaufen bei Steam und siehe da, ging nicht weil ich nicht auf den deutschen Store kam, sondern auf den rusischen. :X



Du kommst von jedem Land aus auf jeden Steam-Store. Du brauchst nur den Laendercode anhaengen. 

http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=us 
http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=ru
http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=de

usw.


----------



## zoizz (10. Juli 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Hum.
> 
> Ich bin gestern nach der Arbeit noch Einkaufen gewesen. (Schulkram für die Berufsschule, Drogeriekram, was einem so den Tag über halt einfällt.)



Sehr schöne Aktion, dafür hast du wirklich Respekt und Anerkennung verdient. Und tu es nicht als Kleinigkeit ab, nimm das Lob an. Ich für mich könnte nicht genau sagen, wie ich reagiert hätte, aber wir alle _sollten_ in solchen Fällen genau wie du reagieren.
Wirklich Daumen hoch!


----------



## Murfy (10. Juli 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du kommst von jedem Land aus auf jeden Steam-Store. Du brauchst nur den Laendercode anhaengen.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=us
> http://store.steampowered.com/?cc=ru
> ...



Okay. Wusste ich nicht, da ich sonst immer über die App bzw. das Programm selber im Store bin.

Aber kann man dadurch nicht viel zu einfach die Zensur umgehen? Hinten "at" dranhängen. Schon biste im Österreichischen Store wo es keine Zensur gibt? 

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das sind aber nur die Bundles - Die waren auch schon x-Wochen vor dem Holiday-Sale bekannt. Die taeglichen Deals, mal abgesehen von den Indie-Bundles, fehlen noch. Die werden dann nur taeglich bekannt gegeben



Keine Ahnung, für mich sind die Infos neu.

Ich wurde letztes Jahr über Itunes/Click&Buy gehackt (wurden Coins für ne Poker gekauft im Wert von 90 &#8364;, das Geld habe ich wieder bekommen. Der Account ist aber gelöscht). Seitdem traue ich dem nicht mehr so (obwohl PayPal net besser ist, allerdings habe ich da mehr die Übersicht.


----------



## orkman (10. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Ach du... was zur Hölle ist das?
> 
> mfg



keine ahnung ... bin durch zufall draufgestossen ... scheint mir ne nerd/katzen bibel zu sein die witzig geschrieben ist mit tollen bildern ... ka wer sowas erfunden hat oder sich kauft ... sieht dennoch lustig aus


----------



## Magogan (10. Juli 2012)

Intel soll mal einen Hexa-Core i7-Prozessor der 3. Generation rausbringen  

Brauch ich für PC-Upgrade Ende 2012/Anfang 2013 ...


----------



## H2OTest (11. Juli 2012)

schule ist langweilig   ahja guten morgen


----------



## Numbe (11. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> schule ist langweilig   ahja guten morgen



Ich tausche.
Du: Bis 16 Uhr im Buro sitzen, halbe Stunde Mittag um 13 Uhr.
Ich: Mehrere Pausen, wahlweise Raumwechsel, Lehrer die zu spät kommen & und vermutlich nichts Nennenswertes zutun außer Gammeln und Filme gucken? :>

Fuck yeah. Ich will wieder zur Schule. \o/


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2012)

Morgän


----------



## H2OTest (11. Juli 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Ich tausche.
> Du: Bis 16 Uhr im Buro sitzen, halbe Stunde Mittag um 13 Uhr.
> Ich: Mehrere Pausen, wahlweise Raumwechsel, Lehrer die zu spät kommen & und vermutlich nichts Nennenswertes zutun außer Gammeln und Filme gucken? :>
> 
> Fuck yeah. Ich will wieder zur Schule. \o/



okay, 7 bis 17 uhr, haste da lust zu ?


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Ich tausche.
> Du: Bis 16 Uhr im Buro sitzen, halbe Stunde Mittag um 13 Uhr.
> Ich: Mehrere Pausen, wahlweise Raumwechsel, Lehrer die zu spät kommen & und vermutlich nichts Nennenswertes zutun außer Gammeln und Filme gucken? :>
> 
> Fuck yeah. Ich will wieder zur Schule. \o/



Ich würde nie mehr zurückwechseln.

Ich habe Spaß an meiner Arbeit. Bekomme Geld dafür. Wenn grade nichts ansteht oder ich eine Denkpause brauche surfe ich kurz im Netz (man weiß nie wann einem der Geistesblitz kommt und durchgehend auf nicht funktionierenden Code zu gucken macht nur die Birne wund) und meine Kollegen sind alle mehr oder minder nett, ich muss mich also nicht mit "Alter" und "Junge" abquälen. 
Es ist auch nicht ermüdend langweilig, weil ich genau das machen kann was mich interessiert und nicht irgendnen Mist den mir ein Lehrer vorkaut.

mfg

EDIT:


H2OTest schrieb:


> okay, 7 bis 17 uhr, haste da lust zu ?



Okay? Heute 7-8 Stunden unterricht und 2 Stunden hin und Rückfahrt?


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

wo wir derzeit soviel china spam haben muss ich an das zitat aus southpark denken ^^



> *Cartman:* "_Es liegt an uns, Butters! Wir müssen die Chinesen aufhalten, sofort!_"


----------



## Numbe (11. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> okay, 7 bis 17 uhr, haste da lust zu ?



Schule? Immer.

Ich bins gewohnt frühstens um 16 Uhr Schluss zu machen.- Die eine Stunde mehr, in der Schule, vor den Sommerferien...

Mir macht mein Job auch Spaß, auch wenns gerne mal trocken wird, gerade, wenn man am Gesetzestexte wälzen ist, oder Submissionen anstehen.

Aber Schule? Die beste Zeit überhaupt. (Zumindest bei mir.)


----------



## H2OTest (11. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Okay? Heute 7-8 Stunden unterricht und 2 Stunden hin und Rückfahrt?



reine schulzeit, die 2 h hin und ruckfahrt sind nicht dabei


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> reine schulzeit, die 2 h hin und ruckfahrt sind nicht dabei



Dann hast du entweder eine sch...lechte Schule oder den Rest der Woche kaum Unterricht. Schlimm wie Schüler immer mehr mit Unterricht überflutet werden. Naja, anscheinend versucht man Qualität mit Quantität zu kompensieren.

mfg


----------



## H2OTest (11. Juli 2012)

mon 6 h dien 8 h  mit 10 h don 8h frei 6h


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2012)

Reeeegen ohne Ende heute mal wieder...
und dazu die Information, dass mir bei meiner Uni bewerbung weder meine Ausbildung, noch mein Zivildienst (!) angerechnet werden können, weil ich beide lange vor meinem Abitur gemacht habe.

Ahahahaha was für ein Asi-dreckstag. Aber wär ja langweilig wenn auch nur EIN EINZIGES Mal alles funktionieren würde.


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> mon 6 h dien 8 h mit 10 h don 8h frei 6h


Was ein Mist.



Konov schrieb:


> Reeeegen ohne Ende heute mal wieder...
> und dazu die Information, dass mir bei meiner Uni bewerbung weder meine Ausbildung, noch mein Zivildienst (!) angerechnet werden können, weil ich beide lange vor meinem Abitur gemacht habe.
> 
> Ahahahaha was für ein Asi-dreckstag. Aber wär ja langweilig wenn auch nur EIN EINZIGES Mal alles funktionieren würde.



Was ein Mist.²


Bei dem ganzen hier scheint es mir mit meinen paar Coding-Problemen ja ganz gut zu gehen.

mfg


----------



## Xidish (11. Juli 2012)

@ Konov
Obwohl wir so nah beieinander wohnen - hier ist noch kein Regen aufgetaucht. ... hmm

Und was Schule angeht ... da möchte ich nicht mehr tauschen.
Wir hatten damals noch Samstags Schule und nicht so viele Freistunden + Ausfälle.
Wenn ich so höre, wie z.B. oft andere Klassen über 2 Wochen immer wieder mal frei haben, nur weil paar Schulabgänger Veranstaltungen etc. haben ...
Das war damals für uns Wumpe, bei uns wurde dennoch der Unterricht durchgezogen.

achja moin


----------



## H2OTest (11. Juli 2012)

gnah unterhaltet mich -.-


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> gnah unterhaltet mich -.-



Bist du nicht in der Schule und musst aufpassen und lernen?

mfg


----------



## H2OTest (11. Juli 2012)

nein, aber in der schule bin ich


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Gah meine XBox hat mein Fallout: NV gefressen... Menü startet usw. aber wenn ich etwas laden will speiht sie mir ein "Disk kann nicht gelesen werden" entgegen 5/5



Kennt da jemand ne Lösung? ^^


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Kennt da jemand ne Lösung? ^^



Kenn ich von einem Kollegen, der hatte das auch. Musste zu irgendeinem Gamesshop der dir die XBox repariert bzw. das Laufwerk austauscht. Die CD ist hin.

mfg


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2012)

Eh moment, ist die CD hin oder das Laufwerk? Andere Spiele funktionieren ohne Probleme, nur FNV nicht...


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Eh moment, ist die CD hin oder das Laufwerk? Andere Spiele funktionieren ohne Probleme, nur FNV nicht...



Hat die CD kratzer? CD hinüber.
Hast du beim einlegen komischen Sounds gehört? Laufwerk hinüber, würde keine weiteren CDs reinpacken.
Wenn sonst aber alles geht. Wo hätte die CD kaputtgehen können?

mfg


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2012)

Komische Sounds? Nicht wirklich, nur das Laufwerk, das mal wieder zwischendurch lauter war aber ungewöhnlich ist da nichts... 

Und auf der CD ist nur ein winziger kaum merklicher Kratzer am Rand...

Sonst lief immer alles nur heute dann, als ich beim Mojave Outpost in die Kaserne ging, kein Laden nur Schwarz...


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Komische Sounds? Nicht wirklich, nur das Laufwerk, das mal wieder zwischendurch lauter war aber ungewöhnlich ist da nichts...
> 
> Und auf der CD ist nur ein winziger kaum merklicher Kratzer am Rand...
> 
> Sonst lief immer alles nur heute dann, als ich beim Mojave Outpost in die Kaserne ging, kein Laden nur Schwarz...



Okayyyy...

Jo. Neustarten schätze ich hast du schon ausprobiert. Dann ist wohl irgendwas an der CD nicht heile. Die Xbox installiert keine Spielinhalte oder? (Habe nur eine PS3 und da werden ein paar Spielinhalte auf die HDD installiert) Wenn doch, löschen und neu installieren, das savegame sollte ja da bleiben.

mfg


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2012)

Eh nein, wenn man nicht explizit das Spiel installiert, wird wenn dann nur die Patches gespeichert aber so installiert wird nichts, zumindest meinem Wissen nach...


----------



## Kamsi (11. Juli 2012)

wtf - was ist mit den amys nur los ^^

gerade gesehen bei meiner kinonewsletter die verfilmen shades of grey 

draum gehts in dem film 



> es geht um die 21-jährige, jungfräuliche Literaturstudentin Anastasia Steele, die sich auf Sadomaso-Sexspielchen mit dem attraktiven Milliardär Christian Grey einlässt. Die neue, lustvolle Welt fasziniert das Mädchen, stößt es aber gleichzeitig auch ab. Ana wird zu Christians Sex-Sklavin und sie unterwirft sich dem Mann vollkommen, dabei lernt sie aber nicht nur ihre eigenen Gelüste kennen, sondern auch seine dunklen Geheimnisse.



ich dachte die amys wären prüde dabei ist das dreiteilige buch der verkaufschlager in der usa ^^

hier nochmal link zu spiegelonline zum buch

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/literatur/shades-of-grey-was-sie-ueber-den-bestseller-wissen-muessen-a-842489.html

sado maso pornos werden wohl jetzt gesellschaftstauglich ^^


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wtf - was ist mit den amys nur los ^^
> 
> gerade gesehen bei meiner kinonewsletter die verfilmen shades of grey
> 
> ...



Naja. Irgendwann musste es halt dazu kommen.

Die jüngeren werden älter und denen gefällt diese "prüde" Art nicht mehr.

mfg


----------



## Magogan (11. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen hier scheint es mir mit meinen paar Coding-Problemen ja ganz gut zu gehen.


Was für Coding-Probleme denn?


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was für Coding-Probleme denn?



Keine mehr... habe mich beim wilden bearbeiten auf die falsche variable bezogen. Als ich das bemerkt habe funktionierte alles prima. 

mfg


----------



## Magogan (11. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Keine mehr... habe mich beim wilden bearbeiten auf die falsche variable bezogen. Als ich das bemerkt habe funktionierte alles prima.
> 
> mfg


Machst du das als Hobby oder beruflich?


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Machst du das als Hobby oder beruflich?



"Beruflich". Bin zZ in einem bezahlten Praktikum bist am 1.8. meine Ausbildung beginnt.

Habe aber durch eine schulische Ausbildung schon ein wenig Vorkenntniss.

mfg


----------



## Magogan (11. Juli 2012)

Warum kein Studium?


----------



## Murfy (11. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Warum kein Studium?



Probiert.

Zu wenig Praxisanwendung. Zu viel Theorie. Nach 13 Jahren lernen habe einfach die Schnauze voll. Ich will wissen anwenden können und nicht immer neues lernen müssen.

Außerdem kriege ich hier geld.

mfg


----------



## Magogan (11. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Probiert.
> 
> Zu wenig Praxisanwendung. Zu viel Theorie. Nach 13 Jahren lernen habe einfach die Schnauze voll. Ich will wissen anwenden können und nicht immer neues lernen müssen.
> 
> ...


Naja, aber du verdienst weniger als nach dem Studium^^ Zumindest ist das relativ wahrscheinlich ...

Und du hast weniger gelernt über die Theorie als im Studium, folglich ist es möglich, dass du irgendetwas programmierst, was zwar funktioniert, aber in etwa so effizient ist wie das Fahren von Berlin über Hamburg nach München ...

Hatte erst letztens wen, der beim Primzahltest z.B. gestestet hat, ob n eine Primzahl ist, indem er n/2, n/3, ... bis n/n gerechnet hat, obwohl man nur bis n/wurzel(n) rechnen muss und dann schon weiß, ob es eine Primzahl ist oder nicht. Wenn es keine Primzahl ist, weiß man das schon viel früher und kann dann natürlich den Primzahltest abbrechen und "false" ausgeben. Und das hat ein Typ gemacht, der bei einer großen firma Programmierer ist (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, war nur der Freund meiner Partnerin, mit der zusammen ich die Hausaufgaben gemacht habe).


----------



## Ogil (11. Juli 2012)

Dann halt Fachhochschule oder Berufsakademie statt Uni. Ist zumindest deutlich mehr Praxis...


----------



## Sunyo (11. Juli 2012)

Eben gelesen: 
"Wenn wir auf einem Stuhl zu sitzen meinen, schweben wir in Wahrheit einen hundertmillionstel Zentimeter darüber, weil unsere Elektronen und die des Stuhls sich abstoßen."

Stimmt das genau so? Ich meine, schweben bedeutet ja, dass man etwas nicht berührt. Aber ich kann den Stuhl unter mir doch spüren...


----------



## Ol@f (11. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> ...
> Hatte erst letztens wen, der beim Primzahltest z.B. gestestet hat, ob n eine Primzahl ist, indem er n/2, n/3, ... bis n/n gerechnet hat, obwohl man nur bis n/wurzel(n) rechnen muss und dann schon weiß, ob es eine Primzahl ist oder nicht. Wenn es keine Primzahl ist, weiß man das schon viel früher und kann dann natürlich den Primzahltest abbrechen und "false" ausgeben. Und das hat ein Typ gemacht, der bei einer großen firma Programmierer ist (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, war nur der Freund meiner Partnerin, mit der zusammen ich die Hausaufgaben gemacht habe).


Der Algorithmus ist aber immernoch ziemlich uneffizient. :> Hach, ich glaub wir Mathematiker sind die besseren Informatiker  Hier hilft ein bisschen Ringtheorie.


----------



## Magogan (11. Juli 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Der Algorithmus ist aber immernoch ziemlich uneffizient. :> Hach, ich glaub wir Mathematiker sind die besseren Informatiker  Hier hilft ein bisschen Ringtheorie.


Naja, wenn du eine einzige Zahl testen willst, gibt nicht so wenig Möglichkeiten ...

Außerdem lernt man in Informatik ja auch Mathematik, aber sowas haben wir noch nicht gelernt und da war die Probedivision einfach die beste Möglichkeit, die mir bekannt war.

Wenn die aber eine bessere Methode einfällt, um zu testen, ob 37498236491 eine Primzahl ist, dann kannst du sie mir ja nennen ... (ist übrigens eine Primzahl).


----------



## zoizz (11. Juli 2012)

Sunyo schrieb:


> Eben gelesen:
> "Wenn wir auf einem Stuhl zu sitzen meinen, schweben wir in Wahrheit einen hundertmillionstel Zentimeter darüber, weil unsere Elektronen und die des Stuhls sich abstoßen."
> 
> Stimmt das genau so? Ich meine, schweben bedeutet ja, dass man etwas nicht berührt. Aber ich kann den Stuhl unter mir doch spüren...



Die Elektronen direkt zwischen dir und dem Stuhl geben deinen Nervenende ein exaktes Abbild des Stuhles wieder.
Denn du spürtst ja auch nicht wirklich den Stuhl, sondern ja (hoffentlich) deine Hose und dazwischen nochmal deine Shorts ^^


----------



## Ol@f (11. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du eine einzige Zahl testen willst, gibt nicht so wenig Möglichkeiten ...
> 
> Außerdem lernt man in Informatik ja auch Mathematik, aber sowas haben wir noch nicht gelernt und da war die Probedivision einfach die beste Möglichkeit, die mir bekannt war.
> 
> Wenn die aber eine bessere Methode einfällt, um zu testen, ob 37498236491 eine Primzahl ist, dann kannst du sie mir ja nennen ... (ist übrigens eine Primzahl).


Dazu fehlt dir die Theorie, aber du kannst die Zahl bei wolframalpha eintippen. 

Joa die Mathematik für Informatiker ist halt  natürlich (im Normalfall) etwas softer, wobei bei uns die Master-Studenten der Informatik auch teilweise in den Hauptvorlesungen der diskreten Mathematik und hin und wieder auch in der Numerik sitzen.

Naja, nächstes Semester werd ich nebenbei noch ein bisschen Info machen. Mal sehen wie gemütlich es ablaufen wird, aber es sieht aufm ersten Blick doch sehr chillig aus.


----------



## Sunyo (11. Juli 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> Die Elektronen direkt zwischen dir und dem Stuhl geben deinen Nervenende ein exaktes Abbild des Stuhles wieder.
> Denn du spürtst ja auch nicht wirklich den Stuhl, sondern ja (hoffentlich) deine Hose und dazwischen nochmal deine Shorts ^^



Ah ok, danke!


----------



## Ogil (11. Juli 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Der Algorithmus ist aber immernoch ziemlich uneffizient. :>





Magogan schrieb:


> Und das hat ein Typ gemacht, der bei einer großen firma Programmierer ist (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, war nur der Freund meiner Partnerin, mit der zusammen ich die Hausaufgaben gemacht habe).


Ja nachdem was die Anwendung ist bzw. was die Anforderungen fuer die Anwendung sind, ist es halt ziemlich egal wie elegant und Rechenzeit-effizient das Ganze geloest wird. Effizient heisst fuer den Lohn-Coder nunmal vor allem Arbeitszeit-effizient und da ist keine Zeit fuer elegante Loesungen die am Ende keinen Vorteil bringen. Wenn die Anforderung natuerlich ist das Ganze moeglichst effizient umzusetzen z.B. fuer embedded Anwendungen wo die Rechenleistung begrenzt ist und Leistungsaufnahme eine Rolle spielt, sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus...


----------



## Ol@f (11. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ja nachdem was die Anwendung ist bzw. was die Anforderungen fuer die Anwendung sind, ist es halt ziemlich egal wie elegant und Rechenzeit-effizient das Ganze geloest wird. Effizient heisst fuer den Lohn-Coder nunmal vor allem Arbeitszeit-effizient und da ist keine Zeit fuer elegante Loesungen die am Ende keinen Vorteil bringen. Wenn die Anforderung natuerlich ist das Ganze moeglichst effizient umzusetzen z.B. fuer embedded Anwendungen wo die Rechenleistung begrenzt ist und Leistungsaufnahme eine Rolle spielt, sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus...


Joa, mag sein, ich finde es trotzdem unästhetisch. Ein extremeres Beispiel, dass Färben eines Graphens - anschaulich also eine Landkarte - mit (einfachheitshalber) 5 Farben .  Klar, könnte ich immer einen Bruteforce-Ansatz wählen, aber mit ausreichender Theorie krieg ich das auch in O(n) hin... Zusätzlich hätte man beim Bruteforce-Ansatz erstmal das Problem, dass man nicht weiß, ob überhaupt eine Lösung existiert. 

Im oben genannten Beispiel musste man natürlich nur n und sqrt(n) vertauscht, was aber direkt aus Definition einer Primzahl ersichtlich ist...


----------



## H2OTest (11. Juli 2012)

zipp ab in den Nachtschwärmer mit euch!

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juli 2012)

Morgen


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen!
Ich bin meinen Ohrwurm immernoch nicht los xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juli 2012)

Der da wäre? :S


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pKCOqQpaP6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hör ich jetzt seit ca. 15min wieder und gestern 4 h lang gehört


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

weiss einer wann der steam summersale immer startet ?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Puuuh ka und morgen Wächter/in


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Juli 2012)

Nicht im Dezember 

Hab komplett keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> weiss einer wann der steam summersale immer startet ?



Ich tendiere zum August hin. Weiß aber auch nicht genau.

mfg


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juli 2012)

Muahaha... Ich bin so doof...

FNV läuft wieder! Problem war weder die Disc noch das Laufwerk... beim Übergang zur Mojave Outpost Barracke, wo das Spiel abgestürzt ist, hatte er trotzallem ein Autosave angelegt, was das ganze kaputt gehauen hat...


----------



## Magogan (12. Juli 2012)

Hmm,

ich fühle mich krank ... vielleicht ist die Milch, die ich getrunken habe, nicht mehr gut gewesen ... zumindest hatte ich danach Bauchschmerzen, musste aufs Klo und mein Stoffwechselendprodukt war irgendwas zwischen flüssig und fest ...

Das war heute Morgen, aber mein Bauch fühlt sich immer noch seltsam an und mein Kopf tut ein bisschen weh ...

Glaubt ihr, das liegt an der Milch oder bin ich einfach nur krank

Und was kann ich tun, damit es mir wieder besser geht?


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> ich fühle mich krank ... vielleicht ist die Milch, die ich getrunken habe, nicht mehr gut gewesen ... zumindest hatte ich danach Bauchschmerzen, musste aufs Klo und mein Stoffwechselendprodukt war irgendwas zwischen flüssig und fest ...
> 
> ...



Gescheit essen und entspannen?

Habe ein ähnliches Problem. Ich kann morgens einfach keine Milch trinken, egal wie. Im Tee, einfach so oder zu Müsli/Kellogs. Danach ist mir bis zur Mittagszeit schlecht und muss öfters auf Klo. 

Mittags und Abends ist das widerrum komischerweise kein Problem. Vielleicht ist mein Magen morgens noch nicht fit dafür.

Ich trinke dann einfach bisschen Tee, gehe halt die öfteren Male die ich muss aufs Klo und esse was anderes, meist fettiges, damit mein Magen gefüllt ist und ich gesättigt bin, dann gehts mir komischerweise besser. (Also wenn ich das mal wieder vergessen habe... schlechtes Gedächtnis yey!)

mfg


----------



## Magogan (12. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht ist die Milch aber auch nicht mehr so gut, ich mein, die ist bis zum 25.07.2012 haltbar und stand seit Montag im Kühlschrank (also Montag angebrochen). Was meint ihr?


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist die Milch aber auch nicht mehr so gut, ich mein, die ist bis zum 25.07.2012 haltbar und stand seit Montag im Kühlschrank (also Montag angebrochen). Was meint ihr?



Frischmilch oder Haltbare Milch?

Bei haltbarer sehr unwahrscheinlich.

Bei der Frischmilch schon eher, aber da hätte sie auch säuerlich schmecken müssen.

mfg


----------



## aufgeraucht (12. Juli 2012)

Regnet * regnet nicht * regnet * regnet nicht * regnet * regnet nicht * regnet
Mindestens zehn Regengüsse bisher, aber ebenso oft die Sonne gesehen.

Kriege ich das Sesamstraßen-Lied "Mal nass, mal trocken" nicht mehr aus dem Kopf


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2012)

Was kosten die Hot Dogs bei eurem Ikea?
Bei uns kosten die 1,50€ - Blasphemie!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Pfui, fleischesser xD


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2012)

Ja, äh, stimmt. Ekelig.


----------



## Magogan (12. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Frischmilch oder Haltbare Milch?
> 
> Bei haltbarer sehr unwahrscheinlich.
> 
> ...


Haltbare Milch, aber wie gesagt, ist nur noch bis zum 25.07. haltbar und hab die vor 3 Monaten oder so gekauft ...

Hat eigentlich normal geschmeckt, aber da ich sie zusammen mit Cornflakes gegessen habe, ist das schwer zu beurteilen ^^


----------



## win3ermute (12. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Regnet * regnet nicht * regnet * regnet nicht * regnet * regnet nicht * regnet



Du sollst arbeiten, nicht aus dem Fenster starren!


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Haltbare Milch, aber wie gesagt, ist nur noch bis zum 25.07. haltbar und hab die vor 3 Monaten oder so gekauft ...
> 
> Hat eigentlich normal geschmeckt, aber da ich sie zusammen mit Cornflakes gegessen habe, ist das schwer zu beurteilen ^^



Haltbare Milch hält halt lange.
Und die Aufschrift sagt nur den ungefähren Wert aus. Die könnte auch noch einen Monat länger oder noch länger halten, erst Recht wenn sie im Kühlschrank steht.

mfg


----------



## Magogan (12. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Haltbare Milch hält halt lange.
> Und die Aufschrift sagt nur den ungefähren Wert aus. Die könnte auch noch einen Monat länger oder noch länger halten, erst Recht wenn sie im Kühlschrank steht.
> 
> mfg


Ich stelle die aber nur in den Kühlschrank, wenn ich sie bereits geöffnet habe ...


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Juli 2012)

Wie siehts mit einer spontanen Laktoseintoleranz aus? Kann doch auch sein... 
Moin!


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit einer spontanen Laktoseintoleranz aus? Kann doch auch sein...
> Moin!



Eine spontane? Das wär' mir neu. Wie gesagt habe ich das bei mir ähnlich. Doch bin ich nicht Laktoseintolerant. Ich esse und trinke ja sonst Milchprodukte bis zum geht nicht mehr.

Wahrscheinlich war der Magen gerade einfach nicht fit. Abwarten. Und wenn es spätestens Morgen nicht besser wird, lieber zum Arzt gehen.

mfg


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2012)

Morgen 

Schonmal die wichtigsten Behördengänge hinter mich gebracht und festgestellt, deutsche Bürokratie ist die schlimmste von allen und ein Amt ist normalerweise wie der Hof zur Hölle 

Achja und hatte ich erwähnt dass das Wetter wechselhaft ist.... seit wochen..... oh man


----------



## Numbe (12. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich stelle die aber nur in den Kühlschrank, wenn ich sie bereits geöffnet habe ...



Ähm. Ja, und?

Ich kauf auch immer einen 'Karton' Milch, stelle die in den Keller und eine angebrochene Packung in den Kühlschrank.

Eine ganz tolle Eigenschaft von H-Milch ist nuneinmal, dass sie durch das Erhitzen und schnelle Abkühlen sterilisiert wird. Also wird an der Milch nichts gewesen sein. Erst Recht nicht, wenn sie laut Mindesthaltbarkeit noch zwei Wochen haltbar ist (Mindesthaltbarkeit bedeutet aber nicht, dass die Milch sich am Tage des angegebenen Datums plötzlich überlegt, dass sie schlecht werden muss.) und erst seit Montag geöffnet UND dazu noch im Kühlschrank stand.

Weshalb sollte die Milch also schlecht sein?

Entweder, der Milchbehälter wurde beim Kauf/Lagerung beschädigt.
Du hast nach dem Öffnen deine Bazillen hinein gespuckt.
Hast sie geöffnet (Deckel nicht drauf) neben etwas verdorbenen gelagert. Oder so.

(Mal davon abgesehen, dass man es eindeutig schmeckt/riecht wenn man verdorbene Milch zu sich nimmt.)



Edit:



Konov schrieb:


> ...ein Amt ist normalerweise wie der Hof zur Hölle



Deswegen macht meine Arbeit mir Spaß.


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Schonmal die wichtigsten Behördengänge hinter mich gebracht und festgestellt, deutsche Bürokratie ist die schlimmste von allen und ein Amt ist normalerweise wie der Hof zur Hölle



Wie oft ich mich in letzter Zeit über Bürokratie aufregen muss... Bitte bringt die technische autmatisierung... Ich hasse es für 1 Sache zu X Ämtern zu müssen... 

mfg


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2012)

Das geile war dass ich einfach eine Bestätigung brauchte, dass ich nie Arbeitslosengeld bezogen habe.... und vor mir saßen ungefähr 20 Leute in der Warteecke.
Da drin waren es gefühlte 47 Grad und totenstille, das ist ja das PERFEKTE Warteklima... wie ich das hasse 


Naja dann hat aber eine süße junge Asiatin mein Leben in andere Bahnen gelenkt, sie kam ins Wartezimmer und rief MICH ZUERST vor allen anderen zu sich.
Tja ein Grinsen konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen gegenüber den anderen AHAHAHAHA

so war ich fertig bevor die anderen alle überhaupt dran waren.

Tja aber bevor ich mir wirklich was drauf einbilde: Es lag nur daran, dass ich in einen anderen Zuständigkeitsbereich musste und da war ich der einzige.


----------



## Numbe (12. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ...Naja dann hat aber eine süße junge Asiatin mein Leben in andere Bahnen gelenkt,...



The Transporter?


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> The Transporter?



Das wirds gewesen sein!
Optisch übertreffe ich Statham ja sowieso um Längen!


----------



## Ogil (12. Juli 2012)

Jaja - ich seh es schon "Transporter 4 - Jetzt wird's Oeko!" - und dann kommt Konov auf dem Fahrrad vorgefahren...

PS: Und dazu dann der franzoesische Polizist "Merde! Immer noch schneller als mein Polizeiauto aus franzoesischer Produktion!"


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Jaja - ich seh es schon "Transporter 4 - Jetzt wird's Oeko!" - und dann kommt Konov auf dem Fahrrad vorgefahren...



Ich hab überlegt ob ich den Witz mit dem 7er BMW und meinem Fahrrad bringe 

Statt der Luxuskarosse wartet vor der Tür dann mein Fahrrad 
Wär doch mal ganz was neues ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Ich will auch süße Asiatinnen haben...^^


----------



## Kamsi (12. Juli 2012)

google dritter eintrag ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2012)

Nanana das ist aber nicht Jugendfrei!


----------



## Reflox (12. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich will auch süße Asiatinnen haben...^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dDhxUZGMWZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein


----------



## Murfy (12. Juli 2012)

Haha, so geil.

Ich werde bei meiner Ausbildung in der Berufsschule einen Lehrer als Klassenlehrer haben den ich bereits kenne (habe Fachabi am Berufskolleg gemacht und die beiden Dinger teilen sich halt die Lehrer, geht halt beides in die selbe Fachrichtung) und der war damals vom Großteil der Klasse gehasst (naja, wenn man 90% der Unterrichts nicht aufpasst), trotzdem eigentlich ein cooler Lehrer.
Jetzt bin ich auf jedenfall gespannt darauf wie es wird.

mfg


----------



## Magogan (12. Juli 2012)

So, nun waren meine Eltern kurz da und sind auch schon wieder weg ...

Hab meiner Mutter nachträglich zum Geburtstag (09.07.) die Bluray "What a man" geschenkt und wir haben den Film hier kurz geguckt (nur die ersten 45 Minuten oder so) ... Also ich fand den nicht so toll, mal sehen, wie sie den findet, wenn sie ihn zu Hause zu Ende guckt ...

Wenn ihr der Film nicht gefällt, muss ich mich beim Mediamarkt beschweren, die haben ihn mir empfohlen ... -.-



Was mich wundert: Meine Eltern geben monatlich 800 Euro für mich aus (Miete, Autoversicherung und 400 Euro per Überweisung auf mein Konto) und können sich TROTZDEM einen Fernseher für 2000 Euro, eine neue Couch-Ecke und eine Schneefräse kaufen - alles innerhalb von weniger als einem Jahr ... Achja, im Urlaub waren sie auch noch bis heute (in Bayern) ...

Dazu kommen auch noch neue Reifen (600 Euro) und eine Auto-Reparatur (400 Euro insgesamt, davon haben meine Eltern 250 übernommen), die sie bezahlt haben ... wie gesagt, alles innerhalb von einem Jahr ...

Ich denke, ich muss mich nicht mehr so schlecht fühlen, weil meine Eltern so viel Geld für mich ausgeben, sie scheinen ja ausreichend viel zu haben :O


----------



## Magogan (13. Juli 2012)

Wieso war ich gestern Abend so müde und bin so früh eingeschlafen und wieso bin ich schon wach?

Naja, ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Morgen!


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Juli 2012)

guten morgen


----------



## Nulth (13. Juli 2012)

Moin


Kaffee?


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2012)

schulä


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

*Kaffee mit meiner Buffed-Tasse schlürf* Morgen!


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2012)

Morgen! Her mit dem Kaffee! 

Ein glück dass ich gestern soviel erledigt hab, heute regnet es in Strömen


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

der regen soll bei mir erst ankommen


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> der regen soll bei mir erst ankommen



Und dann regnet es Blut


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juli 2012)

Morgään!
Joa hier regnets auch. ich hab heute morgen allerdings beschlossen, das ja Sommer ist und ich deswegen kurze Hosen und offene Schuhe anziehen kann... 
Die Blicke der Menschen um mich herum haben aber arg an meinem Selbstbewusstsein geknabbert. Ich war auch die einzige die sommerlich gekleidet war (bis auf einen älteren Mann, der seine kurze Hose bis unter die Achseln gezogen hatte und zu seinen Sandalen graue Socken trug... aber wenigstens war ich nicht die Einzige  )


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

universe sandbox hört sich interessant an was zu bastlen ^^

und audiosurf hört sich witzig an - hat jemand sanctum schonmal gespielt ?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Grad im WoW-Forum gelesen:


> Manchmal kommt mir Blizzard vor, wie ein dickes Kind dass sich auf einer Geburtstagsparty mit Kecksen vollstopft und dann mit wässrigen Augen mitbekommt, dass es noch Torte gibt...


Made my day!


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

da sind die swtor und tsw foren besser sean ^^

wow themen sind langweilig ausser die freitags themen wenn die mods feierabend haben ^^


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2012)

geshichte


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2012)

Es regnet ununterbrochen... Gnah


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Bei mir scheint die Sonne ^^
Aber es ist Nass


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2012)

Ideal für... Blumen! :>
Weißt du jetzt, von wem die sind?


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Natürlich nicht >.>


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2012)

Wohnst du nicht in einer WG? Vll waren die ja nicht für dich :S

btw @H2OTest, bist du grad mim Smartphone im Unterricht oder wie meinst du das? ^^


----------



## Ogil (13. Juli 2012)

Gna - hier auch alles grau und fuer den Nachmittag sind Regen und Gewitter angesagt. Ganz doll fuer das "grosse Sommer-BBQ" :


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Ne eigene Wohnung


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2012)

Hm dachte mal du hättest dich über deine Mitbewohnerin beschwert... 

Naja egal, dann bleibt nur eins: Über gratis Blumen freuen!


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2012)




----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht >.>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.welt.de/print-welt/article685623/Amoklaeufer-lockte-Opfer-mit-Blumen-vor-die-Haustuer.html


aber denk mal eher das du eine/n schüchteren liebhaber/rin hast


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2012)

mitm tabet


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Schwert aus Schrank hol*

Ich hab mal inner Wg gewohnt @ Flegmon


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2012)

Verdammt, der Ava passt ja dann wirklich grade ._.


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

Ich sehe gerade oben in der Leiste "Chat (IRC)".

Benutzt den eigentlich irgendwer? Oder ist es dort so trostlos wie auf Google+? 

mfg


----------



## Ogil (13. Juli 2012)

Ist seit geraumer Zeit ausgestorben und entsprechend trostlos.


----------



## Reflox (13. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Schwert aus Schrank hol*



Schwert gegen Schusswaffe. zt zt zt Sean =/




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WOoUVeyaY_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schwert gegen Schusswaffe. zt zt zt Sean =/







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=36lSzUMBJnc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


I AM BULLETPROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOF!!!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2012)

Verdammt, jetzt hab ich nen Ohrwurm von La Roux


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

verdammt ich brauchte bei grüne brille nur la roux lesen schon habe ich auch den ohrwurm


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Ich kenn das lied nicht...mal anhören
Oh nein. Ich kenne es doch D:

Hier zur Ablenkung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WUhOnX8qt3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hach ich liebe TF2 

Do you believe in Magic?


----------



## Reflox (13. Juli 2012)

Ich hasse euch ;_;


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

underworld awakening gestern ja auch bluray geschaut hat nettes musikvideo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n-rAuaSoSNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



flyleaf hat schon geniale stimme ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nUOSzYIf31I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Lol^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3VYjnbzC_-E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das lenkt mehr ab. Ich liebe es wenn sich Leute weh tun


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Die arme kleine ._.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2012)

yay jetzt krankengymnastik.  dann mld um 1600 gut das dazwidchen nicht mehr als 1 stunde downtime hangen -.-


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2012)

Middach!


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

Es ist Freitag der 13. und es drehen noch nicht alle am Rad um machen auf verrückt... kann nur daran liegen das Ferien sind.

mfg


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

A wild Konov appears!
http://www.wowitemcr...vs_Fahrrad.html 

Lol heute ist Freitag?! Dachte Donnerstag


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lol heute ist Freitag?! Dachte Donnerstag



Bloss nicht... ich brauche das Wochenende jetzt...

mfg


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2012)

mich knacken? ihr schafts nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Ferien


----------



## Doofkatze (13. Juli 2012)

"Ich verdiene mein Geld mit dem Tod anderer Menschen."
"Ach, sie sind Bestatter?"
"Nein."
"Florist?"
"Nein."
"Pfarrer? ..."
"Nein."
"Achso, bestimmt wieder son neumodischer Kram."
"Ich fange den Kopf auf..."


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> A wild Konov appears!
> http://www.wowitemcr...vs_Fahrrad.html
> 
> Lol heute ist Freitag?! Dachte Donnerstag



lol
Witzig


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lol heute ist Freitag?! Dachte Donnerstag



nur für sahnebutter 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfVsfOSbJY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

KILL IT WITH FIRE!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b71j1v5oyOY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



It's friday friday gonna get down on friday...


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

wie sich ein duo von rebbeca black und overly attached girlfiend klingt ^^

ob so wohl melmac und supermans heimatplanet starben ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Hat jemand lust mir ne Pizza über Paypal auszugeben? Hab hunger und nix zum essen da, geschweige denn Geld xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2012)

Bwahaha betteln bei buffed xD


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

xD Versuch isses Wert die einzigen kalorien die ich zu mir genommen habe heute waren die des Zuckers im Kaffee xD


----------



## Reflox (13. Juli 2012)

Bekommst ne Salami oder Schinken Pizza von mir.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Witzbold^^


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2012)

von was ernahren sich studenten ? 

gras uns kaffee.....


----------



## Reflox (13. Juli 2012)

Soldaten auch




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p3Sk8jDSwo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deathstyle (13. Juli 2012)

Schön wärs, beides viel zu teuer


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Ersma ne Zigarette gegen den Hunger >.>


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2012)

kommt davon ^^ ahja rauchen ist schlecht... etc


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Hunger ._.


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2012)

sean du Horst^^ wie wärs mit Einkaufen


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Wie gesagt kein Geld.


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2012)

also kippen und kaffe/tee helfen ungemein gegen hunger. hab ich genug zum quarzen da halt ichs zb auch ohne futter aus.
und naja stuedenten futern das, was da ist ^^ meist toast, kippen und dosenbier ab und an steht noch ne 90 cent packung salami im kühlschrank


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2012)

naja iwas wirste doch wohl in der küche haben? eier reis nudeln?


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie gesagt kein Geld.



Hmm und zur bank gehen und welches holen?? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Ich hab noch Spaghetti da, aber ohne alles xD

Ups doch keine da


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

kochplatte ? keine küche ?


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2012)

vllt noch butter im haus? ach isser ja selber . iwas hat man immer zu hause.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> kochplatte ? keine küche ?



Meine meine Herdplatte der Küche xD


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

in 20 minuten neue votes und neue blitzaktionen bei steam ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

yesss Kumpel leiht mir Geld über Paypal

Gleich Speise ich wie Gott in Frankreich xD


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

wärs nicht billiger wenn du in den supermarkt gehts ?

da kriegste 3 mal soviel pizza für das was du beim lieferdienst zahlst und was machste die nächsten 2 wochen sean ?

ich weiss nicht hat deine stadt vieleicht ne tafel oder ne suppenküche ?


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

Ich würde meinen Lebensstandard überdenken wenn der Monat nichtmal zur Hälfte um ist und ich weder Geld habe noch was zu Essen.

mfg


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Morgen hab ich ja wieder Geld
Bin ja net arm xD


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2012)

Würde meinen Lebensstil allerdings auch überdenken wenn das so wäre


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2012)

wie kommt man samstags zu geld? oO gehst du einschlägigen beufen nach?


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wie kommt man samstags zu geld? oO gehst du einschlägigen beufen nach?



Er meint warscheinlich überweisung aufs konto... Mitte des Monats durchaus üblich
Kriege mein Minijob Geld auch immer Mitte des nächsten Monats


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

Ich bekomm wöchentlich Geld, aber da sie erst am Samstag wieder da sind halt am Samstag. Normalerweise bekomm ichs immer Freitags.


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

also die preise bei steam sind ja ein witz ^^

amazon rage 20 euro - steam 50 euro selbst mit dem rabatt zu teuer und die neuen blitzaktionen sind mal total für tonne


----------



## Murfy (13. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also die preise bei steam sind ja ein witz ^^
> 
> amazon rage 20 euro - steam 50 euro selbst mit dem rabatt zu teuer und die neuen blitzaktionen sind mal total für tonne



Hehe. So ist das eben.

Leider war beim Summersale nichts gutes für mich dabei. Alle guten Titel habe ich bereits...

mfg


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

es ist ja noch nicht vorbei ^^

bei mir atm auf der wunschliste audiosurf und universe sandbox die beide noch bis 23 juli laufen 

ansonsten schauen was noch so kommt ^^

in paar stunden neues blitzsales und in 14 stunden neue tages deals ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2012)

Fand das, was bisher da war gut, auch wenn ich eh nicht so viel kaufe dieses Jahr :>

Das mit Rage stimmt aber echt, das gibts in der Stadt als Anarchy Edition in der Box für 20 Euro^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1UvsoKuYibE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


xD


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2012)

So in ein paar Minuten müssten 2 leckerschmecker Döner bei mir eintreffen. ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2012)

Beide für dich? :S


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Beide für dich? :S



Einer war für unseren darbenden sean gedacht.... haha nein beide für mich


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> So in ein paar Minuten müssten 2 leckerschmecker Döner bei mir eintreffen. ^^



mit hausgemachter sosse ? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Einer war für unseren darbenden sean gedacht.... haha nein beide für mich


Mir ist ja einer schon von der Portion her fast zu viel


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> mit hausgemachter sosse ? ^^



Ne beide ohne Saucen.... Sauce macht den Döner meiner Meinung nach zu matschig und sind eh nur endlos viele Kalorien drin... 
Ich mein, nicht dass ich drauf achten müsste...  aber ist mir einfach zu matschepampig.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2012)

Danke jetzt hab ich hunger. -.-;


----------



## Kamsi (13. Juli 2012)

max payn 3 für 25 euro euro ^^

murtiz hast du das nicht gesucht ^^

http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/wgisp/hidden_sales_on_steam_only_70_to_80/

steam sales die nicht auf der haupseite stehen ^^


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2012)

Beide Döner verputzt, heute abend hab ich jedenfalls keinen Hunger mehr


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2012)

Erster!

Und gleich im Dauerregen Post verteilen - YAY 

Naja dafür bin ich heute nicht wirklich müde trotz frühem aufstehen.... ist ja auch mal was.
Guten Morgen!


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

verdammt - bioshock 2 hat bei steam gewonnen mit 1% vorsprung 

hoffentlich kommt das metro2033 nochmal anders im angebot


----------



## Merianna (14. Juli 2012)

Moin

hmm bei mir hat Metro 35% und Bioschock 34%


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

ka wie das gerechnet haben ^^

jetzt ist erstmal wieder ein blöder indy vote ^^


----------



## myadictivo (14. Juli 2012)

*gähn* hab ich eh schon beides auf meinem steam account ^^ 
aber summer sale wird mich noch einige euros kosten


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

steht beim 4ten blitzangebot kann jemand sehen was das ist ?


----------



## gradof (14. Juli 2012)

Alan Wake für 6,99€.
War heute Nacht eig Assassins Creed Revelations dran?


----------



## Merianna (14. Juli 2012)

gradof schrieb:


> War heute Nacht eig Assassins Creed Revelations dran?



Ja war es


----------



## Tilbie (14. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> steht beim 4ten blitzangebot kann jemand sehen was das ist ?



store.steampowered.com/?cc=us
Footbalmanager, verpasst also nichts.


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juli 2012)

Hui, grad Lineare Algebra Klausur geschrieben und heute Abend schon die Note. Dann kann ich mich hoffentlich endlich von diesem Drecksteilgebiet entfernen.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juli 2012)

Ich hab nen Brief vor die Tür gelegt bekommen. 
So, jetzt werde ich sehen ob die Blumen mir galten oder nicht!


ACH DU KACKE


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Juli 2012)

Hört sich irgendwie nicht so gut an Sahnebutter.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juli 2012)

Ist es auch nicht, verdammte scheisse!


----------



## Magogan (14. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ist es auch nicht, verdammte scheisse!


Was ist denn los?


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juli 2012)

Auf dem Brief stand vorn ihr Name drauf (Ich weiss jetzt wer es ist)
Innen war ne Karte. Auf ihr stand nur: "Lebe wohl"

Problem: Ich hab ihre Nummer und Adresse nicht mehr. Den Nachnamen auch nicht.

Achja: Haarspange war auch mit dabei.


Und ganz ehrlich: Inzwischen hab ich mich wieder beruhigt und glaube sie macht das eh nicht.


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Juli 2012)

Höh? Was denn bei dir los?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Juli 2012)

Dein Namensgedächnis ist so gut wie meins. ^^

Sollange mit "Leb wohl" "ich ziehe in ne andere Stadt" gemeint ist und nicht "ich bring mich um" ist ja alles iO. o0


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Juli 2012)

Japp- hab ich auch gedacht  Klingt schon iwie gruselig


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juli 2012)

Ich denke nicht das damit "ich ziehe in eine andere Stadt" gemeint ist.


----------



## H2OTest (14. Juli 2012)

Ich würde in dem Fall deinen Freund und Helfer anrufen - die Polizei


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juli 2012)

Aber ich weiss ihren Nachnamen nicht. Habs ja auch shcon überlegt


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juli 2012)

Welche Farbe hatten die Blumen gestern?


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juli 2012)

Sind normale Wlad und Wiesenblumen, nix besondres


----------



## H2OTest (14. Juli 2012)

anrufen schaden sollte es eig nicht  - und die Situation schildern!


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sind normale Wlad und Wiesenblumen, nix besondres




Ahso. Ne Freundin sagte mal, als sie knietief in einer Sinnkrise stand, "wenn du je eine weiße Rose geschickt bekommst, werd ich von dieser Welt verschwunden sein, bevor sie verblüht ist". Das war sehr gruselig.

Leg vielleicht auch einen Zettel vor deine Tür mit der Bitte um ihre Telefonnummer. Vielleicht kommt sie ein drittes mal.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juli 2012)

Das glaub ich nicht.
Ich ruf mal ne freundin an die kennt die glaub ich


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juli 2012)

Auf mich wurde auch mal die Polizei angesetzt, weil ich einen Zettel bei jemanden hinterlassen hab: "Arschloch. Tschöö!". Dachte, es wäre unmissverständlich. Wars nicht. Als ich nochmal zurück gefahren bin, weil ich noch Kram vergessen hatte, stand bereits die Polizei da und wollte grad Fotos und Daten von mir holen. Oberpeinlich.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juli 2012)

Das ist aber was anderes wenn man siene Haarspange hinterläst mit einer Karte wo vorn draufsteht (Also gedruct von ner firma)
Neue Horizonte
Je stiller wir sind
umso mehr hören wir
Je langsamer wir leben
umso mehr zeit haben wir
Je mehr liebe wir verschenken
umso reicher ist unser Herz

Und hinten hat sie drauf geschrieben "Lebe wohl"

Mist sie ist arbeiten...bis 9


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mist sie ist arbeiten...bis 9



Naja immerhin, alive..

Total unangemessen jetzt, aber mir geht grad ein Song von den Randfichten durch den Kopf. Sorry.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Naja immerhin, alive..



Nicht sie, sondern die Freundin die ich anrufen wollte.


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> sondern die Freundin die ich anrufen wollte.



Also wenn sie nicht gerade einen Yogakurs leitet, wird sie doch erreichbar sein?!


----------



## Ellesmere (14. Juli 2012)

Warum meldet die sich den bei Dir mit so "netten Dingen"? Hast Du die abblitzen lassen?


Uärgh...ich "muss" gleich aufs Stadtfest und ich hab keine Ausrede mehr


----------



## Kamsi (14. Juli 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> store.steampowered.com/?cc=us



derzeit ist da tote insel im angebot wenn ich jetzt via deinen link einlogge bin ich dann automatisch auf der deutschen seite wieder und kann es nicht mehr kaufen ?

weiss einer ob die steam knights of the old republic funktioniert ? ist das ne neue für win7 angepasste version oder einfach die alte version ?

weil das original crasht ja bei den videos jedesmal und die sind ja sehr wichtig fürs spiel


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juli 2012)

Ahh, die Noten werden verschickt und ich hab seit ner knappen Stunde immernoch keine Mail.


----------



## aufgeraucht (14. Juli 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Uärgh...ich "muss" gleich aufs Stadtfest und ich hab keine Ausrede mehr



Hab heute auch noch nen Date, Feuerwerkssinfonie. Ich hoffe, das Wetter bleibt beim jetzigen Zustand, sonst hocken wir im Auto und gucken uns das durch die Windschutzscheibe an. Dieses Jahr keine Untermalung mit klassischer Musik, sondern Nightwish. Vorher noch ein bissel durch die Gegend cruisen. Muss irgendwie nüchtern werden in den nächsten zwei Stunden.


----------



## gradof (14. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> derzeit ist da tote insel im angebot wenn ich jetzt via deinen link einlogge bin ich dann automatisch auf der deutschen seite wieder und kann es nicht mehr kaufen ?
> 
> weiss einer ob die steam knights of the old republic funktioniert ? ist das ne neue für win7 angepasste version oder einfach die alte version ?
> 
> weil das original crasht ja bei den videos jedesmal und die sind ja sehr wichtig fürs spiel



Ich habs mir vor ein paar Monaten gekauft. Läuft auf Win7 ohne Probleme.


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2012)

Meine beste Freundin und ich wir haben uns gerade gestanden dass da vielleicht mehr ist als nur Freundschaft, aber wir wissen beide nicht was das werden soll.

Eine gute Freundschaft nicht aufs Spiel setzen.... das A und O...?


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juli 2012)

so ab nach berlin und von da nach stockholm....


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2012)

Morgäään


----------



## Merianna (15. Juli 2012)

moin


----------



## Tilbie (15. Juli 2012)

Moin, wusste doch das L.A. Noire gwinnt bei Steam.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2012)

*Streck und reck*
Ahhh, das war ein leckeres Frühstück


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juli 2012)

muhahah wlan im bus vom flughafen zum hostel


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2012)

Da hat jemand aber glück 
Biste jetzt in Stockholm oder so?


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juli 2012)

bin aufer autobahn


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juli 2012)

bzw schnellstraße in Schweden


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2012)

Er du snakker Svensk? (Ist zwar Norwegisch aber ähnelt sich extrem)


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Juli 2012)

Das versteh ich sogar ohne norwegisch, bzw. schwedisch Künste


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2012)

Ja ist klar xD Gehört ja zu den Germanischen Sprachen


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Juli 2012)

Das Wochenende ist vorbei und bisher (ok, habe auch noch nicht angefangen) habe ich nicht den Eindruck, das "Montag" ist.


----------



## Murfy (16. Juli 2012)

So... schönes Wochenende. 

Ich war ich MIB3 (geiler Film) und habe endlich mein eigenes Auto (ein netter kleiner Opel Corse, wens interessiert).
D.h. erstmal noch früher zur Arbeit um möglichst nah am Gebäude einen Parkplatz zu kriegen. Waren aber nicht mehr viele da, vielleicht demnächst noch eher.

mfg


----------



## Ogil (16. Juli 2012)

Mein erstes Auto war auch ein Corsa - damals ein Corsa B in diesem haesslichen Opel-Tuerkis. Hatte nix unter der Haube aber gebrummt wie'n grosser


----------



## xynlovesit (16. Juli 2012)

Leute.. ich wollt mal sagen, ich hab euch echt gern. Ja.. also, muss halt mal gesagt werden..ne, danke. Bin hier seit 06 angemeldet und die Community ist echt toll hier.


----------



## schneemaus (16. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen *wink*


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Leute.. ich wollt mal sagen, ich hab euch echt gern. Ja.. also, muss halt mal gesagt werden..ne, danke. Bin hier seit 06 angemeldet und die Community ist echt toll hier.



Ich sage mal danke stellvertretend für alle hier ... AHAHAHA 

Aber seit 06 angemeldet? Haste nen neuen Account? Dein jetziger zeigt was anderes.... und vorher hab ich auch nie was von dir gelesen um ehrlich zu sein.

Guten Morgen!


----------



## schneemaus (16. Juli 2012)

Wie ich einfach jetzt schon so nen Hibbel vor der Klinik hab


----------



## xynlovesit (16. Juli 2012)

Ja mein alter Account heisst, soramac. Hier: http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/user/69586-soramac/

Bild ist alt und so. Account wurde gesperrt, habe mir da ein "paar" zu viele Verwarnungen eingefangen, ganz blöde Sachen, aber gut. Ich meine jeder hat so seine Fehler, ich muss auch schauen wo ich  noch nicht ganz perfekt bin. (:


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juli 2012)

Morgen - 2 Wochen noch, bis zum Urlaub. Die Zeit vergeht nie....


----------



## schneemaus (16. Juli 2012)

4-6 Wochen noch, dann bin ich für 8-12 Wochen weg..

Ellesmere, wo geht's hin?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen, ich hab es endlich mal geschafft zu spülen xD


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

wielange haste den die spülung nicht betätigt ?

wasser sparen ist ja schön und gut sean aber übertreiben sollte man es nicht


----------



## aufgeraucht (16. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ich hab es endlich mal geschafft zu spülen xD



Ich hoffe, du meinst dein Geschirr.

Moin. Stand grad mit zwei Kollegen auf dem Flur, kam noch eine dazu und plappert: "Na? Urlauber?" Antwortet der ein ganz trocken: "Nö, ich arbeite hier."
Gut gelacht.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du meinst dein Geschirr.



Natürlich das Geschirr ihr Idioten^^


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juli 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> 4-6 Wochen noch, dann bin ich für 8-12 Wochen weg..
> 
> Ellesmere, wo geht's hin?




Och, ich bleib hier   Aber hauptsache nicht ins Büro^^
Du wirst sehen, dein Klinikaufenthalt geht bestimmt ratzfatz vorüber!

Ich hab es auch malgeschafft solange nicht zu spülen (Geschirr!!) das das Geschirr in der Badewanne vorab eingeweicht werden musste


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

gute besserung schneemaus

das längste was ich nicht abgewaschen habe in der küche waren 6 tage aber da lage ich auch im krankenhaus mit pfeiffischen drüsenfieber ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juli 2012)

Nee, spülen mag ich nicht. Deshalb ist die Spülmaschine auch das wichtigste ( Naja und die Waschmaschine ^^) gerät bei mir.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> im krankenhaus mit pfeiffischen drüsenfieber ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FqaK3wBQaf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nuja das lag da jetzt so...9 Tage?


----------



## schneemaus (16. Juli 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Och, ich bleib hier  Aber hauptsache nicht ins Büro^^
> Du wirst sehen, dein Klinikaufenthalt geht bestimmt ratzfatz vorüber!



Na gut, das kann ich nachvollziehn ^^

Ach, schau mer mal. Wird sicher anstrengend werden, aber ich werd das schon irgendwie schaukeln.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nuja das lag da jetzt so...9 Tage?



wenns wenigstens das gewesen wär ^^

das geht auch via kontaktinfektion oder tröpfchen infektion und das bricht nicht gleich aus


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Nee, spülen mag ich nicht. Deshalb ist die Spülmaschine auch das wichtigste



Sobald ich meine ganz erste eigene Wohnung habe wird das da erste sein wofür ich sorge.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

viel spass mit den strom und wasserkosten sean ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> viel spass mit den strom und wasserkosten sean ^^



Mist xD


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ja mein alter Account heisst, soramac. Hier: http://forum.buffed..../69586-soramac/
> 
> Bild ist alt und so. Account wurde gesperrt, habe mir da ein "paar" zu viele Verwarnungen eingefangen, ganz blöde Sachen, aber gut. Ich meine jeder hat so seine Fehler, ich muss auch schauen wo ich noch nicht ganz perfekt bin. (:



Ach du bist es soramac


----------



## Ellesmere (16. Juli 2012)

Na, da ist es sogar günstiger mit den neuen Geräten! Per Hand schaffste es nicht mit 10 Liter ne volle Geschirrspülmaschine zu ersetzen. Und allein der Zeitverlust! Aber nun gut für eine Person alleine ist es schon etwas dekadent.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (16. Juli 2012)

Ich würd mir auch für die Wg ne SPülmaschine holen aber ich weiß einfach nicht wohin


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich würd mir auch für die Wg ne SPülmaschine holen aber ich weiß einfach nicht wohin



Nimm Stahlstangen und häng sie unter die Decke?


----------



## Tilbie (16. Juli 2012)

Morgen, oh man, isses wirklich schon halb 1?


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

jo ^^

warste bis is 3 uhr aufgeblieben wegen steam angebot ?


----------



## Tilbie (16. Juli 2012)

Nö, bin so gegen 1 ins Bett, deshalb wundert es mich schon ein wenig das ich so lange geschlafen habe. Naja, egal, lieber zu viel Schlaf als zu wenig


----------



## Ogil (16. Juli 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich würd mir auch für die Wg ne SPülmaschine holen aber ich weiß einfach nicht wohin


Geht mir genauso. Ist nur Platz fuer entweder Waschmaschine oder Spuelmaschine. Und leider gibt es da keine Kombi-Geraete


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Morgen, oh man, isses wirklich schon halb 1?



Heut gehts mir ähnlich.... früh aufgestanden aber immer noch müde und der Tag will nicht in die Gänge kommen... ätzend und wieder so dunkel als käme gleich die apokalypse....


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Ist nur Platz fuer entweder Waschmaschine oder Spuelmaschine. Und leider gibt es da keine Kombi-Geraete



die wäsche wird in der spülmaschine vieleicht vereinzelt sauber aber das geschirr in der waschmaschine bleibt nicht heil ^^


----------



## orkman (16. Juli 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Nö, bin so gegen 1 ins Bett, deshalb wundert es mich schon ein wenig das ich so lange geschlafen habe. Naja, egal, lieber zu viel Schlaf als zu wenig



12 stunden sind bei mir normal in den ferien ... komm auch mit weniger klar , sicher , ... aber ist doch schoen wenn man sich solange schlaf goennt 
naja ... dead space 1 + 2 fuer 10 euro ... wer wuerde da nicht zuschlagen 
im ganzen finde ich nur die organisation schlecht ... man weiss nie was fuer ein angebot kommt ... und nicht jeder bemerkt dass man jetzt weil dead space 2 auf 75 % ist , dass man nun dead space 1+2 fuer 10 kriegt 
ich zum beispiel hab bei l.a. noire verpennt dass das 75% angebot nur waehrend x stunden gueltig war ;( ... is mein erster summersale obwohl ich schon so lange bei steam dabei bin und schon so lange gamer bin ...


----------



## Olliruh (16. Juli 2012)

Morgen :3


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen :3



Moin du Penner


----------



## tonygt (16. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso. Ist nur Platz fuer entweder Waschmaschine oder Spuelmaschine. Und leider gibt es da keine Kombi-Geraete



Das Problem bei uns das der der Wassernaschluss und der Stark Strom für den Herd an der selben Wand sind, da aber dann nur ein sehr schmaler Spalt bleibt für die Spülmaschine und naja bis jetzt hab ich noch keine gefunden die so schmal ist


----------



## Olliruh (16. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Moin du Penner



alles fresh ?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

Yoaaah


----------



## LarsW (16. Juli 2012)

Morgen..
Unglaublich.Auf der Arbeit ist nicht zu tun.GAR NICHTS!
Nervt tierisch.Zeit geht nicht rum,und es ist erst Montag.Und das geht noch zwei Wochen so weiter..in der dritten Woche gehts dann natürlich wieder los.
Passend vor´m Urlaub! oO


----------



## Tilbie (16. Juli 2012)

Warum gibt es Dead Space 2 eigentlich nicht im deutschen Steam? Soweit ich weiß is das Spiel doch nicht indiziert.


----------



## Kamsi (16. Juli 2012)

erlaubt ea nicht in deutschland


----------



## schneemaus (16. Juli 2012)

*rumhibbel* Toll, nu komm ich heut doch nich in die Klinik, um mir die Station anzugucken, wie's geplant war... Und morgen wahrscheinlich auch nich und am Mittwoch geht's bei mir nich. Gnarf.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Juli 2012)

Schneemaus sag mal warum tumblrst du nur schwarz weiß bilder ?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> *rumhibbel* Toll, nu komm ich heut doch nich in die Klinik, um mir die Station anzugucken, wie's geplant war... Und morgen wahrscheinlich auch nich und am Mittwoch geht's bei mir nich. Gnarf.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HKR4ce93ggI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (16. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schneemaus sag mal warum tumblrst du nur schwarz weiß bilder ?



Tu ich gar nicht. Das Kopfkino-Bild hatte Farbe. Und der Rest - weil's mir grade so aus der Seele spricht.

@seanbuddha: Nicht lustig.


----------



## H2OTest (16. Juli 2012)

moin madels, ich melde mich aus einem schwedischen Restaurant ( lecker italienische Pizza ). Das Wetter heute ist sehr geilca 20 Grad und Sonnenschein


----------



## Olliruh (16. Juli 2012)

Nett


----------



## Murfy (16. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> madels



Ist das die weibliche Form der Maden?

mfg


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> moin madels, ich melde mich aus einem schwedischen Restaurant ( lecker italienische Pizza ). Das Wetter heute ist sehr geilca 20 Grad und Sonnenschein



Klassenfahrt oder Urlaub?

Sieht wirklich nett aus. Viel Spass weiterhin ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> moin madels, ich melde mich aus einem schwedischen Restaurant ( lecker italienische Pizza ). Das Wetter heute ist sehr geilca 20 Grad und Sonnenschein



Seehr schick 
Lass es dir schmecken!


----------



## H2OTest (16. Juli 2012)

ein ä aufm tablet zu schreiben ist immerso doof ... ahja ist ubrings ne studienfahrt


----------



## Murfy (17. Juli 2012)

Sagt mal... gibt es hier eigentlich auch irgendwo einen Link zu "nicht gelesene Beiträge". Bis jetzt nutze ich nur den Link zu "Neue Beiträge ansehen", aber das ist ein wenig doof, da das nur die heutigen neuen Posts anzeigt, was gestern zwischen meinem letzten log in und 0 Uhr passiert ist wird mir nicht mehr gezeigt.

mfg


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

Moinmoin

Btw:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kQTm0GFtrpQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Lol! und awwwwwwwwww :3


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Juli 2012)

Morgen !
Und wieder heisst es :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merianna (17. Juli 2012)

Moin 
hier im Norden scheint heute zum Aufstehen mal kurz die Sonne naja abwarten die letzten Tage waren hier nicht gerade trocken


----------



## Ogil (17. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eher so - wobei es heute ganz ok ist. Natuerlich nicht sommerlich - aber immerhin regnet es grad nicht...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

Leider nicht verfügbar?
Das ist der beste Sommer ever!
Ich hasse Hitze, ich bin zu Nordisch geprägt für nen richtigen Sommer xD


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KzEOvyDcVas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Moin


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2012)

Merianna schrieb:


> Moin
> hier im Norden scheint heute zum Aufstehen mal kurz die Sonne naja abwarten die letzten Tage waren hier nicht gerade trocken



naja zum aufstehen so um 8 Uhr rum oder früher scheint in den letzten Wochen immer die Sonne... aber spätestens um 10 ist sie wieder hinter ner dicken Wolkendecke verschwunden. 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J9s2n9BP4aU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ach du kacke das is scho 9 Jahre her?


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ach du kacke das is scho 9 Jahre her?



der erschreckene moment wenn du spürst du bist/wirst alt sean ?


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juli 2012)

Grad im Vasatmuseum


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Juli 2012)

Eine Hansekogge? Viel Spass noch weiterhin in ...hmm..wo bist du nochmal? Schweden? Gibt es da nicht viel Mücken um diese Zeit?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> der erschreckene moment wenn du spürst du bist/wirst alt sean ?



Ich werd alt ._.


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BiB0VgOKojg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gerade wieder gefunden ^^

der parody song lief damals 2001 als die ersten breitband 768 dsl leitungen in deutschland verlegt wurden ^^


omg und erinner mich noch an alles was hier 2008 erzählt wird ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=neWiJMqQ-X8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SW7oja1FKcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auch schon 10 Jahre her ._.



> der parody song lief damals 2001 als die ersten breitband 768 dsl leitungen in deutschland verlegt wurden ^^



Had DSL before it was cool...

Wir waren in der Dsl Testgruppe xD


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cZL41bbmmhc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hatte ich damals ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab Pokemon Gelbe Edition gezockt^^ Aufm Gameboy Color in Grün! Nix mit Akku undso xD

Moah ich weiss noch als der Gamecube rauskam, mann war ich neidisch auf meinen kumpel von nebenan xD


----------



## Kamsi (17. Juli 2012)

pff gelbe edition 

das einzig ware pokemon war das hier in rot und blau 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NdJQopRuH1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2012)

JA gelbe Edition hab ich später bekommen. Hatte vorher die Blaue. Die Gelbe hatte mein Kumpel und hatte die mir dann ausgeliehen. Gelbe Edition sit nur so hängen geblieben^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qFtCQNfbEss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der hatte den gameboy in Gelb mit Pikachu und Pichu drauf.


----------



## H2OTest (17. Juli 2012)

jap, schwede, stockholm


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Juli 2012)

Chef kommt gerade, schaut aus dem Fenster. "sehn sie "die Rote"?" (eine rothaarige Frau, Dauerwelle)
ich: "...jup"
Chef: "was ne hässliche Perücke ..."
ich: "...ich weiß gar nicht, ob das ne Perücke is ..."
Chef: "solln wir wetten? Sie ziehen!"

Oo

ITS A TRAP!


----------



## Murfy (17. Juli 2012)

Mein Kollege hat heute seine Brausetablette nicht ins Wasser sondern in seinen Kaffee getan. Das so komisch aus als er auf einmal mit einem übersprudelnden Kaffee aus dem Büro lief. 

mfg


----------



## xynlovesit (18. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen in Deutschland und ich struller mir fast in die Hose! http://store.apple.com/


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In diesem Sinne ...Einen guten Morgen


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2012)

Morgän 

Also hier werdens heute sogar knapp über 20 Grad, aber leider doch viel Regen den ganzen tag über. 
Aber es ist halt immer noch so wechselhaft, dass man der Wettervorhersage auch nicht viel Glauben schenken darf


----------



## xynlovesit (18. Juli 2012)

Ja, bei solchen Wettervorhersagen kann man auch nicht viel glauben...

1:35





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H4uOghDx8QI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juli 2012)

weiss einer ob trainer auch bei steam funktionieren ?

viele trainer basieren ja heutzutage auf angepasste exen leider


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> weiss einer ob trainer auch bei steam funktionieren ?
> 
> viele trainer basieren ja heutzutage auf angepasste exen leider



Die exen sind auch bei Steam vorhanden. Irgendwo unter :\\<installdir>\steam\steamapps oder so.
Sollte also auch mit Steam funktionieren.

mfg


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2012)

Trainer sind langweilig @ kamsi


----------



## Kamsi (18. Juli 2012)

für manche spiele nicht wenn du zum 2ten mal sie spielen willst ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3WWFcilgDQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





So! Das war das letzte Mal jetzt!
Ab jetzt stört mich der Regen nicht mehr!


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

Frankfurt, 26 Grad, Sonnenschein... Die Frisur sitzt!
3-Wetter-Taft!


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

Hagen,knappe 20°C,warten bis ein Kumpel wach ist damit wir ins nächste Freibad flitzen können


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hagen,knappe 20°C,warten bis ein Kumpel wach ist damit wir ins nächste Freibad flitzen können



Hagen? Das ist nicht weit von hier. 

Dortmund, um die 19°C, leicht bewölkt. Recht angenehmes Wetter. So lässts sich arbeiten.

mfg


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

In Dortmund war ich gestern auch. Erst zum Friseur & dann in den Zoo. Der Dortmunder Zoo ist immer wieder schön


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> In Dortmund war ich gestern auch. Erst zum Friseur & dann in den Zoo. Der Dortmunder Zoo ist immer wieder schön



Oh man, im Zoo war ich als Kleiner so oft... fast so oft wie im Naturkundemuseum. Ich kann das alles garnicht mehr sehen.

Mit anderen dahin um es mal so zu zeigen ist ok, aber allein kann ich mich da für nichts mehr begeistern. (Ganz davon abgesehen dass sich mein Interesse an Zoos und Museen sich eh verflüchtigt hat)

mfg


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

Haha im Naturkunde Museum Dortmund hab ich meinen 8ten Geburtstag gefeiert 

Ach ich find es eigentlich ganz schön da mal wieder durch zu laufen. War mit nem gutem Freund da & das Wetter war sogar relativ gut. Da kamen viele Erinnerungen hoch.


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2012)

Also für mich persönlich muss ich sagen, dass sich das Interesse an Zoos und Museen mit der Zeit eher gesteigert hat....

Als Kind konnte ich mit Museen sowieso nix anfangen, ist doch tot langweilig! Heute seh ich das völlig anders...
Und Zoos.... naja gibt solche und solche aber z.B. der Hannover Zoo ist richtig schön gemacht, und glaub eine Tageskarte kostet 20 Euro, das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall - nicht jedes Wochenende aber ein mal im Jahr oder so?

Es gab sicher Zeiten da bin ich von den 20 Euro lieber ausgegangen. Heute würde ich lieber in den Zoo gehen


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juli 2012)

Waren letztens mit unseren Kindern und Freunden im Verkehrsmuseum. Das letzte Mal war ich da glaub als Kind. War richtig nett und interessant... ich glaub sogar für mich mehr als für meine Sprößlinge.  Grad in diesem "Sommer" bieten sich solche Unternehmungen eher an als an den Baggersee zu fahren, kann durchaus auch mal was Schönes sein.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

Naja Museen an sich fand ich auch früher langweilig aber es gibt auch ausnahmen. Zb im Naturkunde Museum in Dortmund haben mich als Kind die dort ausgestellten Kristalle & Gesteine sehr interessiert & es war super interessant. Genau wie die DASA in Dortmund auch ein super Museum & sogar kostenlos. Alles eine Art der Presentation.  
Und ich meine der Eintritt in den Dortmunder Tierpark kostet jetzt pro Person 4€ das ist jetzt nicht die Welt & man hat schöne 2 Stunden


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Zb im Naturkunde Museum in Dortmund haben mich als Kind die dort ausgestellten Kristalle & Gesteine sehr interessiert & es war super interessant.



Ja, das fand ich damals immer alles sehr interessant. Und die Fossilien bzw. ausgestellten Tiere/Insekten, etc..

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

Der Dortmunder-Zoo? Der Signal-Iduna-Park, richtig? Mit den vielen schwarz-gelb gestreiften Affen drin...? Ist der nicht noch ein paar Wochen geschlossen?


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Der Dortmunder-Zoo? Der Signal-Iduna-Park, richtig? Mit den vielen schwarz-gelben Affen drin... Ist der nicht noch ein paar Wochen geschlossen?



Der Witz ist so schlecht... und ich finde Fussball sogar dämlich...

Du solltest dich schämen solche Witze auf die Welt loszulassen, schämen solltest du dich!

mfg


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

Zeckenpalast :<


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

Überrascht mich nicht. Wer Fußball nich mag leidet sowieso an Geschmacksverirrung und hat wahrscheinlich auch einem dementsprechendem Humor...   



Olliruh schrieb:


> Zeckenpalast :<



Ich dachte das wäre das St. Pauli Stadion....


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Überrascht mich nicht. Wer Fußball nich mag leidet sowieso an Geschmacksverirrung und hat wahrscheinlich auch einem dementsprechendem Humor...



Um so besser, bleibt mehr von dem was ich habe für mich wenn es eine Geschmacksverirrung ist!

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wer Fußball mag leidet sowieso an Geschmacksverirrung


Wusst ich doch dass Du eigentlich das damit sagen wolltest und Dich nur nicht getraut hast.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

Naja wenn man gelb schwarze vereinsfarben hat leidet man wirklich an geschmacksverkalkung


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> ego1899 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer Fußball mag leidet sowieso an Geschmacksverirrung
> ...



Wait, what? Something's not right here. 

mfg


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

Warum schreibst du eigentlich unter jeden Kommentar "mfg" hier im spamforum brauchst du das nicht. Hier ist niemand freundlich


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Juli 2012)

Spamforum? Nicht freundlich? Noch nie im PvP-Teil vom WoW-Forum gewesen oder?


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du eigentlich unter jeden Kommentar "mfg" hier im spamforum brauchst du das nicht. Hier ist niemand freundlich



Habe ich mir angewöhnt. Am Ende nimmt jemand meine Aussagen noch zu ernst und denkt ich wäre beleidigend o.ä..

So grüße ich *freundlich* und bleibe freundlich. 

mfg


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

Ist das dann nicht doppelt ironisch


----------



## Murfy (18. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ist das dann nicht doppelt ironisch



Und die Ironie der Ironie ist wieder die Wahrheit! Umgekehrte Psycholigie'n'Stuff.

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

Eieiei Fremder, ich dachte gerade für einen kurzen Moment ich hätte tatsächlich dieses kleine, aber nicht unerhebliche Wörtchen wirklich vergessen 




Olliruh schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du eigentlich unter jeden Kommentar "mfg" hier im spamforum brauchst du das nicht. Hier ist niemand freundlich



Sehr geehrter Herr Olliruh,

ein wenig förmlich darf es hier ruhig zugehen, wo kommen wir denn da hin...?!

Hochachtungsvoll

Ihr Ego 

(Also nich dein Ego... sondern ich halt... ach weißt schon  )


Ich finde das allerdings auch irgendwie doppelt ironisch, ich wollt´s grad sagen...
Zumindestens kommt es unfreundlicher rüber, als wenn man gar nichts schreiben würde 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6HhyMdQ2z50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2012)

Ich habe herausgefunden, dass ich ziemlich viele oder zumindest mehr Fehler jeglicher Art mache, wenn ich gestresst bin und oder in letzter Zeit war. Okay, Rechtschreibfehler eher weniger, die fallen mir schon eher auf, aber viele andere Dinge, die man falsch machen kann, mache ich falsch ...

Bin heute von der Autobahn abgefahren und habe die Ausfahrt ein paar Meter zu früh genommen (waren 2 Stück nah beieinander). Dann war ich plötzlich vor einem "Durchfahrt verboten"-Schild (aber immerhin Anlieger frei) xD ... Naja, ich hätte rückwärts fahren können oder einfach da durch ... da ich auf der Autobahn rückwärts zu fahren als das Schlimmere von beiden erachtet habe, bin ich da durch gefahren ... Wer hat sich das nur ausgedacht? Wer platziert eine Ausfahrt, wo man nicht rausfahren darf, direkt vor einem Autobahnkreuz (bzw. Autobahn-Bundesstraße-Kreuz)? Hab eben mal bei Google Maps nachgeguckt, es sind genau 140 Meter zwischen den beiden Ausfahrten! Bei 100 km/h sind das 5 Sekunden ... Doofes Navi meinte, ich sollte aber "jetzt" abfahren xD

Das kommt davon, wenn man 3 Klausuren an 3 aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen schreibt ...


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

Tja die Technik 

Und ja, du hast dich richtig entschieden...

Mir ist mal einer aus der Autobahnabfahrt rückwärts entgegen gekommmen als ich abfahren wollte und mit was weiß ich was angerast kam. Hätte ich keine Vollbremsung hingelegt wär ich dem voll reingerauscht. Mein Bruder wollte schon aussteigen und aus dem Auto ziehen, aber auf der Autobahn aussteigen und diskutieren is ja auch irgendwie uncool...

Dazu sei gesagt das der Vollidiot 2 Kinder hinten drin sitzen hatte. Manchen Leuten sollte man echt keinen Führerschein in die Hand drücken...


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Tja die Technik
> 
> Und ja, du hast dich richtig entschieden...
> 
> ...


Puuh, und ich dachte schon, ich würde schlecht fahren XD

Naja, wenn ich nicht so gestresst bzw. ziemlich fertig bin (wie heute z.B.), fahre ich ganz gut, aber wenn doch, dann schleicht sich schonmal der eine oder andere kleine Fehler ein ... aber wir sind ja Menschen, das ist also normal (hoffe ich doch mal), vor allem, wenn man noch nicht so lange fährt (und 2 Jahre sind noch nicht so lange, oder?) ... Naja, mein Auto ist noch ganz und hat keine Dellen, also so schlecht kann ich nicht fahren, denke ich xD


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre jetzt schon fast 10 Jahre unfallfrei...

Naja 1x bin ich seitlich mal ziemlich krass gegen den Bordstein geknallt und die Felge war eingedellt. Aber da das im Industriegebiet an nem Wendekreis bei Schnee und Eis passiert ist, weil ich mit 60 einfach mal die Handbremse gezogen habe um mich ein bissel zu drehen werte ich das nicht unbedingt als Unfall, sondern als Dummheit  War auch nur ein Firmenwagen... ^^


Vielleicht ist es bei dir ja auch gar nich der Stress, sondern Müdigkeit. Ich hatte damals nen sehr belastbaren Job mit seeeehr intensiven Arbeitszeiten, Tag UND Nachtdienste am Wochenende und so. Da hatte ich auch viele Situationen in denen ich einfach unachtsam und unkonzentriert war, was halt auf die Müdigkeit zurückzuführen war, da ich ansonsten wirklich sehr gut fahre...

Vielleicht ist das bei dir ja auch eher der Fall. Man muss da gar nich mal direkt "müde" sein sondern einfach nur ausgelaugt. Und wenn du das auf Stress zurück führst kann das bei dir ja auch durchaus so sein...


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist das bei dir ja auch eher der Fall. Man muss da gar nich mal direkt "müde" sein sondern einfach nur ausgelaugt. Und wenn du das auf Stress zurück führst kann das bei dir ja auch durchaus so sein...


Naja, das meine ich ja ... man ist eben ziemlich fertig, wenn man viele Klausuren schreibt und viel lernen muss. Aber müde bin ich nicht, also ich könnte noch lange wach bleiben, wenn ich wollte 

Nur so gut konzentrieren kann ich mich nicht mehr. Hab mich bei der Mathe-Klausur bei einer Aufgabe auch mehrmals verrechnet, es waren einfach zu viele (wieso habe ich keine Tastatur mit griechischen Buchstaben? Die bräuchte ich jetzt ...) in der Gleichung ...

Edit: &#955; ist der Buchstabe, den ich suchte ...


----------



## ridgeraiser1 (18. Juli 2012)

Stehe auch immer erst spät auf und Koche Kaffee.
Und dann esse ich das was der Kühlschrank hergibt.;D


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub was hellracer1  dir sagen möchte ist das du mehr schlafen solltest 


Ich bin auch nie direkt "müde" was dazu führt das ich immer erst sehr spät schlafen gehe. Dazu kommen meine starken Schlafstörungen, denen ich meistens mit Medikamenten entgegenwirken muss. Das führt allgemein zu Tagesmüdigkeit, Konzentrations- Und sogar gedächtnisschwächen.
Ich glaube mehr Schlaf würde dir sicher gut tun 

Oder du organisierst dir Ritalin, aber davon würde ich eher abraten...


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich glaub was hellracer1  dir sagen möchte ist das du mehr schlafen solltest
> 
> 
> Ich bin auch nie direkt "müde" was dazu führt das ich immer erst sehr spät schlafen gehe. Dazu kommen meine starken Schlafstörungen, denen ich meistens mit Medikamenten entgegenwirken muss. Das führt allgemein zu Tagesmüdigkeit, Konzentrations- Und sogar gedächtnisschwächen.
> ...


Ich habe eigentlich keine Schlafprobleme, ich habe nur so viel gelernt, dass ich total fertig bin ...


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

langeweile

mfg


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2012)

Das Wetter ist besser als erwartet heute.... nur Regen angekündigt und jetzt Sonnenschein und paar Wolken... da kann man sich vielleicht sogar nochmal ne Weile an den See fletzen.
Und das bei sagenhaften 23 Grad.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2012)

Gnihihii
Ich glaub so gut drauf war ich seit 1 Jahr nicht mehr!


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

Das letzte mal du so glücklich warst war doch der Tag wo wie uns kennen gelernt haben oder ?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2012)

Witzbold


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Witzbold



ich glaube, das war sein ernst.... ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

MFG


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2012)

It's a beautiful day *sing*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2012)

Oi!


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> It's a beautiful olli *sing*






Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Olli!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2012)

all dem gurls jus want atention 

Und was geht bei euch so ? alles fit ?


----------



## Ol@f (18. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> ...
> Edit: &#955; ist der Buchstabe, den ich suchte ...


Klingt nach Eigenwerten und Lineare Algebra


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> all dem gurls jus want atention
> 
> Und was geht bei euch so ? alles fit ?



Mir gehts gigantisch gut xD


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> "Durchfahrt verboten"-Schild (aber immerhin Anlieger frei) xD ...



Kenne ich... ich denke mir dann immer "Anlieger frei? Klar habe ich ein Anliegen hier durch zufahren, ich muss wo hin!".


----------



## Magogan (18. Juli 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Klingt nach Eigenwerten und Lineare Algebra


Ja, darum ging es auch ... Allerdings waren die anderen 6 Aufgaben alle zu Termen ...

Aber ich habe bei allen 3 geschriebenen Klausuren ein relativ gutes Gefühl  Für Mathe hab ich sogar nur ein paar Stunden (3 oder so) gelernt und wusste eigentlich alles für die Klausur wichtige ...


----------



## ego1899 (18. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> langeweile
> 
> mfg



ebenso ääääätz.... bis eben irgendwie beschäftigt, aber das wurde auch langweilig... jetzt sitz ich wieder da...

vom balkon aus den lustigen lauten hausen die aus dem behindertenheim kommen wird auch langsam öde... die müssen auch bald rein glaub ich...

und ich will nicht als einzige beschäftigung wieder nur essen...

Edit: Oh sorry...

MFG!


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Juli 2012)

Dienstag war witzig. Tatsächlich alle meine Charaktere hatten den LFR in beiden Teilen bis Montag durch. Irgendwie gab es daher jetzt nicht mehr so viel mit meinen Leuten zu tun. Da unser Gildenmeister losgegangen ist, um Tol Barad Quests zu machen (um Ruf zu farmen), während die anderen Gildenmitglieder noch außerhalb von WoW Beschäftigung fanden, stiefelte ich halt hinterher, man kann ja immer Marken gebrauchen. Nach den Quests die Überlegung ... was nun?!

Hmm ... da gibts ja diese Fraktionen der ewigen Warte + Ratschet. Dafür könnte man Piraten töten. Pro Pirat 2-3 Ruf, ca. 8000 Ruf benötigt ... Joa, n bissel ausspannen. Da standen wir also in Tanaris und fingen an ... Höhö, da ist ein anderer Priester ... ob der wohl seine Quests zuende kriegt? Moment ... der Typ ist ja 84. Der farmt auch! Die Einladung in die Gruppe nahm er dankend, aber wortlos an. Nach ca. 20 weiteren Minuten kamen die anderen beiden Gildenmitglieder nun ebenso aus ihrem privaten TS-Channel hoch und loggten ein. "was tut ihrn da?" "Piraten töten" "warum?" "bringt ruf" ... Plötzlich standen 4 85er DS-equippte Charaktere sowie ein stummer 84er Fremder in Tanaris und das Gemetzel begann. Nach rund 2 Stunden erreichten wir das Ziel ... Der Ruf des Gildenmeisters erhöhte sich bei den genannten Fraktionen auf erfürchtig.

Die Respawnrate der Mobs hatte sich derweil etwas angepasst. Eins unserer Gildenmitglieder nahm nur Beute auf. Teilweise kamen 6 x hintereinander auf dem gleichen Spot direkt nach Ableben des alten Mobs Nachschub. Als ich nun sagte, das mir nur noch 14 000 Ruf fehlen, wurde dann leider doch abgebrochen.


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2012)

Hm ja... Man kann seine Zeit auch sinnvoller verschwenden... Das ist ja fast so sinnlos wie in D3 
Ich erinnere mich, vor ein paar Monaten habe ich nach einem 3/4 Jahr Pause mal wieder ne Woche gespielt mittels ner Rolle. Bin einmal durch die neuen Inis gelatscht, die ich noch nicht kannte, habe ansonsten nur PvP gemacht und mir mein Ehre-Set an einem Tag voll gemacht und ja... Die Langeweile hat mich nicht mal die eine Woche durchhalten lassen...


Was ich gerade sehe im Videotext: Eine dieser tollen TED-Umfragen zum Thema Alkohol erst ab 18und wie sinnvoll das wäre... Mal abgesehen davon wie dämlich sowas generell... Da gab es die Antwortmöglichkeiten:

- Ja
- Nein
- Weiß nicht
- Mir egal

WTF Wer ruft denn da an und gibt dann noch ne Antwort wie "Weiß nicht" oder "Mir egal" OMG wie verblödet ist denn dieses Fernsehvolk heutzutage? Wenn ich keine Ahnung, oder keine Meinung zu irgendwas habe dann spar ich mir doch wenigstens die 49 Cent für den Anruf, oder was auch immer das kosten mag...

Au au au au mein Kopf...


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

Wie sich hier alle über Langeweile aufregen.

Ich hätte jetzt gerne eine Woche Urlaub und mal wieder ein wenig Zeit meine Games zu zocken (habe schon zig Stück die ich noch nichtmal angefangen habe...).

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2012)

Naja ist ja weniger weil wir alle so unglaublich viel Zeit zum zocken haben, sondern das dir die angesprochenen Spiele einfach kaum noch was bieten...


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Juli 2012)

Es geht ja um die Abendplanung. Urlaub habe ich auch nicht. Das Fernsehen bietet mir halt einfach nichts. Pflichtprogramm, wofür ich sogar Raidabsagen mache sind schon fast nur noch Harry Potter Filme, obwohl ich jeden bestimmt schon 7 oder 8 mal gesehen habe. Ich weiß nich, ist irgendwie genauso wie mit Scrubs. Ich bin damit aufgewachsen, verbinde viele Lebenssituationen damit. Aber ansonsten ... Free TV-Premieren gibts ja nich soooo viele, zumal die Filme ja derzeit eher langweilig sind.


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2012)

Naja der Fernseher dient mir eigentlich nur noch als Lichtquelle, wenn alles andere ausgeschaltet ist und der Monitor einfach dann doch zu wenig Licht spendet 

Ich gucke höchstens mal Nachrichten, ansonsten lasse ich irgendwelche Dokus nebenher ohne Ton laufen und das war´s... Wenn ich eins nicht brauch auf der Welt dann is es Fernsehen. Die globale Volksverdummung schreitet sowieso unaufhaltsam voran, da brauche ich nicht auch noch beizutragen...


----------



## Dominau (19. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin!


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja der Fernseher dient mir eigentlich nur noch als Lichtquelle, wenn alles andere ausgeschaltet ist und der Monitor einfach dann doch zu wenig Licht spendet


Wie wäre es mal mit einer Lampe? 



ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich gucke höchstens mal Nachrichten, ansonsten lasse ich irgendwelche Dokus nebenher ohne Ton laufen und das war´s... Wenn ich eins nicht brauch auf der Welt dann is es Fernsehen. Die globale Volksverdummung schreitet sowieso unaufhaltsam voran, da brauche ich nicht auch noch beizutragen...


Also wenn, dann gucke ich eigentlich auch nur Dokus, N-TV, N24, manchmal DMAX und sogar Phönix und so einen Kram, hauptsache etwas sachliches. Außnahmen sind dann nur Filmabende, wenn "Blockbuster" laufen die mich interessieren.

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2012)

Nee ne Lampe wäre mir schon wieder zu hell  Und wenn müsste das ne kleine Stehlampe sein die das Licht nicht von oben spendet sag ich mal...
Ne Lavalampe würde vielleicht gehen... ^^ 

Joa sowas lass ich auch. Aber Nazi-TV und Nazi24 kannste ja auch meistens nicht gucken, da ja viel zu oft Dokus über das 3. Reich laufen. Der Quoten-Addi geht halt immer... Joa Phönix lass ich auch oft, aber DMAX...
Immer wnen ich da vorbei schalte wird entweder was in die Luft gesprengt, oder anderweitig zerstört, Käfer gegessen oder irgendwelche Motorräder gebaut. Das brauch ich dann auch wie ein Loch im Kopf...

Zum Glück gibt es digital und über Sky & Co. noch genug reine Dokuchannels die man laufen lassen kann...


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Nee ne Lampe wäre mir schon wieder zu hell  Und wenn müsste das ne kleine Stehlampe sein die das Licht nicht von oben spendet sag ich mal...
> Ne Lavalampe würde vielleicht gehen... ^^


Ich habe eine Deckenlampe wo eigentlich 3 Glühbirnen reingehören. Habe dort aber nur eine drin und dann auch nur so eine gammelige Energiesparlampe, ist ganz gut beim zocken, blendet nicht und stört in keinster Weise.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Joa sowas lass ich auch. Aber Nazi-TV und Nazi24 kannste ja auch meistens nicht gucken, da ja viel zu oft Dokus über das 3. Reich laufen. Der Quoten-Addi geht halt immer...


Das höre ich immer wieder und frage mich echt ob alle 24/7 da drauf sind? Das letzte mal dass ich eine 3.-Reich-Doku gesehen habe war vor Wochen. Klar gibt es Wiederholungen von Dokus, aber ab und an kommen auch neue Sachen und da ich das eh immer nur nebenbei laufen lasse, ist es beim zweiten mal meistens immernoch interessant.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Joa Phönix lass ich auch oft, aber DMAX...
> Immer wnen ich da vorbei schalte wird entweder was in die Luft gesprengt, oder anderweitig zerstört, Käfer gegessen oder irgendwelche Motorräder gebaut. Das brauch ich dann auch wie ein Loch im Kopf...


Geschmackssache, ich mag die Survival-Sendungen, auch sehe ich gerne Sachen in die Luft fliegen und wie Motorräder zusammengebastelt werden (wenn es den ein besonderes wird).



ego1899 schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es digital und über Sky & Co. noch genug reine Dokuchannels die man laufen lassen kann...


Naja, ich habe nur Free-TV und bin damit eigentlich gut dabei. Ansonsten wäre ich vielleicht noch zu viel vor dem Fernseher.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (19. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Naja, ich habe nur Free-TV und bin damit eigentlich gut dabei. Ansonsten wäre ich vielleicht noch zu viel vor dem Fernseher.


Wir haben auch Sky und schauen trotzdem nicht allzu viel fern. Liegt zwar vor allem daran dass ich abends meist am zocken bin, aber trotzdem.  Ego hat schon recht, der Reiz liegt halt in dem breiten Angebot mit Discovery Channel, Nat Geo Wild und wie das alles so heißt. Filmpaket haben wir zwar auch, aber da läuft natürlich auch nicht 24/7 ein Topfilm nach dem anderen. Schön sind auch die Sender für Kids (Disney Channel & Co.); wenn meine beiden mal was schauen dann halt was davon (Meister Manny, Mickey Maus Wunderhaus, Oktonauten und so Zeug^^). Darum möcht ich Sky nicht mehr missen, sind Abonnenten seit 2004 (da halt noch Premiere) und eigentlich recht zufrieden. Extra noch einen DVD-Rekorder mit 250 GB-Festplatte vor paar Jahren zugelegt, damit man gute Filme werbefrei in ordentlicher Quali aufnehmen kann. Kauf-DVDs sind somit nahezu unnötig. Und wenn mal gar nix läuft... irgendwo kommt meist eine CSI / Miami/ New York-Folge. Und CSI geht immer.

Free TV kann mir gestohlen bleiben. Was da für Schrott läuft von früh bis abends hält ja kein Mensch aus. Simpsons sind halt die große Ausnahme als Fan seit über 15 Jahren. Als Pro 7 in den 90ern noch neu war hab ich dort auch oft geschaut weil da grad am Wochenende gute Filme kamen (leider meist geschnitten). Mittlerweile kommt da der gleiche Scheiß wie bei RTL (2) & Co. Darum tu ich mir den Mist höchstens an wenn wir bei den Schwiegereltern sind. Und da auch nur zwangsweise, weil mein Schwiegervater sich wirklich jeden Käse ansieht und das dann gut findet, egal ob Wetten dass oder Rosamunde Pilcher. -.- Außer natürlich das, was mir gefällt. Ich mag ihn trotzdem, irgendwie.^^


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## schneemaus (19. Juli 2012)

Servus, Leute!

Moah, ich bin so aktiv heute o.O Wahrscheinlich, weil ich extremst übermüdet bin


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2012)

Eben war ein hauch von tollstem Sommerwetter zu spüren.... und jetzt wieder der übelste Platzregen und Sturmböen wie an der Nordsee...


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Darum möcht ich Sky nicht mehr missen, sind Abonnenten seit 2004 (da halt noch Premiere) und eigentlich recht zufrieden.



Naja Kinder die das Kinderzeugs gucken würden gibts bei mir nich, für Filme brauch ich das nich. Ich hab das generell eigentlich nur wegen Fußball wenn Auswärtsspiele und für die CL. Die Dokus sind dann ein Bonus sag ich mal. Ich bin allerdings auch kein Abonnement, sondern empfange das einfach so von Zauberhand... ^^ 
Sonst würde ich mir wohl nur das Fußballpaket buchen, da ich alles andere wie gesagt nicht nutze...


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

Achja... Beim McDonalds hier nebean (wirklich direkt neben meinem Arbeitsplatz) sind jeden Monat neue, hübsche und lächelnde Mädels. 

Und nach einem Monat sind sie meist weg.  Scheint wohl nie so zu sein wie sie es sich vorgestellt haben. Naja, habe ich immer wieder was neues zu gucken. 

mfg


----------



## Dominau (19. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Eben war ein hauch von tollstem Sommerwetter zu spüren.... und jetzt wieder der übelste Platzregen und Sturmböen wie an der Nordsee...



Dacht ich mir auch. Heut alles im Garten aufgebaut für ein Fest am Samstag und auf einmal fängts an zu schütten wie noch was ..
Hoffe mal das dass Wetter am Samstag mitspielt


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2012)

Das war gestern ein kurzes Vergnügen es soll erst wieder ab Sonntag Sonne geben, ansonsten Regen. Und das betrifft wohl ziemlich das ganze Land so wie ich das verstanden habe...
Ich wäre also nicht allzu optimistisch und würde eher noch Vorkehrungen treffen... Ein paar Rettungsboote ranschaffen und so...


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2012)

Hallöle!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2012)

Oi! I just met you...


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> I just met you...



No! Just, No!

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2012)

WTF?!


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2012)

Öhm jetzt wieder Sonnenschein.... dieses ständige hin und her ist echt krank ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2012)

Jop hier auch. Von heftigen Regenschauern mit Gewittern bis Sonne, oh Mann


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

> Trotz einer erholsamen Nacht fühlen sich viele Menschen müde.
> Der Blutdruck ist etwas zu niedrig. Auch Kopfschmerzen treten öfter auf.
> Glieder und Gelenke schmerzen vor allem morgens.



fuuuuuuu


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> fuuuuuuu



Von wo ist das Zitat? x_x

Das erinnert mich an mich die letzten Tage...

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2012)

Über Frankfurt lacht die Sonne, über euch die ganze Welt...


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2012)

Also bei uns scheint die Sonne ... nein, Moment, es regnet ... ne, doch nicht, jetzt scheint wieder die Sonne ...


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

Sonne hier


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Über Frankfurt lacht die Sonne, über euch die ganze Welt...




Lass ich ma so stehen


----------



## Magogan (19. Juli 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!

Diese blöden Augentropfen tun mehr weh als die Krankheit selber -.-


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

Ich brauch ein neues Rezept für Ibuflam wegen meines Muskelfaserriss :s


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Juli 2012)

Soll Dir das hier einer ausstellen?! Wenn sich jemand findet, ich bräucht auch noch ein paar Medis ... 

Und so finde ich das Wetter ganz spannend, schön abwechslingsreich. Achja, hab ich erwähnt das ich Gewitter liebe?!


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2012)

Regen und Sonne hier O_o


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=98mRxnm7vVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Murfy (19. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [...]



Dein tanzender Kerl in der Signatur irritiert mich immer wieder.

mfg


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2012)

Hatte ich erwähnt, dass in den letzten 3 Stunden Sonne und Regen sich wieder 10 mal abgewechselt haben? 

Im Moment regnet es wieder


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Dein tanzender Kerl in der Signatur irritiert mich immer wieder.
> 
> mfg







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=28RHiI00XDU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

besonders wo der kerl eine eindeutige geste macht ^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> besonders wo der kerl eine eindeutige geste macht ^^



naja die passende line zu der geste aus dem musikvideo ist "ich geb deiner mama penis,das war mir grade richtiger als über dich zu reden"


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

Keine Ahnung aber ich hab Hunger ,jmd lust mir ne Pizza zu bestellen ?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2012)

Nö, ich mach das heute abend xD


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

Warte ich komm eben rum hasi :-*


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2012)

Hau ab^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

Aber ich hab Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunger


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber ich hab Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunger



Willkommen im Club. Aber ich weiss nicht ob ich mir eine bestellen soll, ich muss Geld sparen für ein gemeinsames Essen mit jemanden^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (19. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber ich hab Huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunger



Grad ein riesiges Seelachsbrötchen und eine Portion gebratene Nudeln vom China-Imbiss gegessen.
Das war dann auch schon die Ausbeute meines ProMarkt-Ausfluges. Der Verkäufer _kannte_ das gewünschte nicht mal.
Der Laden ist echt das letzte.. naja, vielleicht gut, um mal ne R6-Batterie zu kaufen.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club. Aber ich weiss nicht ob ich mir eine bestellen soll, ich muss Geld sparen für ein gemeinsames Essen mit jemanden^^




hihihihi


----------



## ego1899 (19. Juli 2012)

Dann spar lieber 

Ich hab grad schön gegrillt... War ja den ganzen Tag schönes Wetter in Frankfurt...


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hihihihi



darf man euch 2en gratulieren ?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2012)

Nein xD

Btw HOORAY!
Ich hab endlich die Fliege gekillt die mich seit 3 Tagen nervt! Mit der Hand...like...a...BOSS!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hihihihi



UND NUN MACHST DU IHM SCHÖNE AUGEN ? MIT WEM FLIRTEST DU NOCH SO ALLES RUM WENN ICH NICHT DA BIN ?!


----------



## Olliruh (19. Juli 2012)

Doch hast doch deine Freundin ,nur weil sie jetzt mal nicht da ist kommst du wieder angekrochen ?


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2012)

Jemand Bock auf Regen?
http://www.rainymood.com/

^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Jemand Bock auf Regen?
> http://www.rainymood.com/
> 
> ^^



Iwie angenehm


----------



## Murfy (20. Juli 2012)

So. Schön zwei frische Brötchen mit Nutella verputzt, einen leckeren Tee getrunken, die Fahrt zur Arbeit war sehr angenehm heute, ich mache heute wohl eine Stunde eher Schluss. Verdammt, irgendwas schlechtes wird mir heute wiederfahren.

mfg


----------



## Fremder123 (20. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Verdammt, irgendwas schlechtes wird mir heute wiederfahren.


Da bist Du ne Woche zu spät dran. Freitag der 13. war schon.


----------



## xynlovesit (20. Juli 2012)

Haha, kenn ich.. wenn alles gut läuft, da muss doch noch was passieren, denn die Scheisse kommt nämlich immer von oben nach unten geflogen.


----------



## Murfy (20. Juli 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Da bist Du ne Woche zu spät dran. Freitag der 13. war schon.


Freitag der 13. ist mein Glückstag. 



xynlovesit schrieb:


> Haha, kenn ich.. wenn alles gut läuft, da muss doch noch was passieren, denn die Scheisse kommt nämlich immer von oben nach unten geflogen.



So schauts aus.

mfg

EDIT: da fällt mir ein, eine Sache habe ich schon verpennt... und zwar einen Brief unterwegs in einen Briefkasten zu werfen. Naja, wirds wohl nach der Arbeit sein.


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Juli 2012)

Ich habe herausgefunden, das ich eindeutig ein paranoider Pinguin bin.


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Juli 2012)

Samstagmorgen, ich habe furchtbare Rückenschmerzen, aber wenigstens weiß ich warum. Weil mir ein Mann in den Rücken getreten hat, und ich habe ihn auch noch darum gebeten, und das kam so:

In dieser Stadt gibt es ca. 60-70 richtig große Kaufhäuser. Diese 60-70 richtig großen Kaufhäuser verkaufen praktisch alle dasselbe, nämlich so ziemlich alles, was es überhaupt so gibt.

Wenn jetzt aber das 71. richtig große Kaufhaus eröffnet und auchnochmal dasselbe wie alle anderen verkauft, nämlich praktisch alles, rennen trotzdem so ziemlich alle Berliner dahin und der gesamte Verkehr bricht zusammen. Nur damit sich dann alle Berliner in diesem Kaufhaus treffen und so Sachen sagen, wie: »Mensch, mensch, mensch, hammse aber schön gemacht, das Kaufhaus, so was fehlte hier auch noch! Nee, hammse schöngemacht, und die haben ja auch wirklich alles, aber alles! Nur voll ist das, meine Herren, das ja nich mehr schön, da gehn wir aber nich nochmal hin, so voll, wie das da is, neeneenee.«

Warum diese Berliner trotzdem zu jeder Neueröffnung wiederhinrennen, das werde ich nie verstehen. Aber, was ich erst recht nicht verstehe, ist, warum ich da auch jedesmal hinfahre.

Spreche einen Verkäufer an.

»Hey Sie? Sie, gehörn Sie hier zum Laden?«

»Sag ich nicht.«

»Warum nicht?«

»Weil Se ja doch nix kaufen. Am Eröffnungstag kaufen die Leute sowieso nix. Die wolln doch eh nur gaffen.«

»Also gehörn Sie jetzt zum Laden?«

»Hab ich doch schon gesagt, sag ich nicht.«

»Ich brauche einen Anzug, wollen Sie mich nicht beraten?«

»Ehrlich gesagt, nee.«

»Aber ich brauche Beratung.«

»Stimmt! Das seh ich auch.«

»Also?«

»Hörn Sie, ich weiß doch, wie das läuft, Sie probiern 20 Anzüge an, sagen, Sie müssen sich´s nochmal überlegen und ich seh Sie nie wieder.«

»Ach so, wußte gar nicht, daß Sie mich kennen. Aber diesmal brauch ich wirklich einen Anzug. Ich werd mich auch schnell entscheiden.«

»Gut, dann nehmen Sie den hier.«

»Sollt ich den nicht noch anprobieren?«

»Ach, der paßt schon.«

»Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht, ich geh doch mal gerade in die Kabine...«

»Unterstehn Sie sich, Sie bleiben hier und kaufen...«

»Bin gleich wieder da.«

Fünf Stunden später:

»Und außer diesen 67 Modellen haben Sie wirklich nichts anderes mehr in meiner Größe?«

»Nein, ganz sicher nicht.«

»Vielleicht sollte ich den Ersten nochmal anprobieren.«

»Wir schließen gleich.«

»Hm, dann komm ich vielleicht besser morgen nochmal wieder. Am Besten ganz früh, dann haben wir auch mehr Zeit.«

»Nein! Sie kaufen jetzt diesen Anzug, und damit basta.«

»Hören Sie, 300 Mark, das kann ich nicht so hopplahopp entscheiden, das ist viel Geld ...«

»Der Anzug ist runtergesetzt.«

»Seit wann?«

»Seit jetzt.«

»Warum?«

Der Verkäufer wirft den Anzug zu Boden.

»Is runtergefallen. Kostet jetzt nur noch 200 Mark.«

»Naja, 200 Mark sind 200 Mark.«

»Wenn ich versehentlich drauftreten würde, wird er nochbilliger.«

»Aha. Was müßte denn passiern, damit ich den Anzug, na, sagen wir mal, für 10 Mark bekommen würde.«

»Naja, wenn ich versehentlich drauftreten würde, während ein Kundedrinsteckt, dann bekäme der Kunde den Anzug umsonst. Ja!«

Und weil man so ein Angebot nicht jeden Tag bekommt, deshalb habe ich heute Rückenschmerzen. War trotzdem ein fairer Deal.«



Heut vergess ich es nicht:
-> Horst Evers: Gute Geschäfte


----------



## Murfy (20. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> [...]



Göttlich. 

mfg


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze, herrliche Geschichte  Mein erster richtiger Lacher für heute ^^

Und damit guten Morgen ^^


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2012)

Danke Doofkatze, der Typ ist echt gut 
und guten Morgen!


----------



## H2OTest (20. Juli 2012)

gnah windows zerschossen


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

wie hast das den geschafft ?


----------



## H2OTest (20. Juli 2012)

keine Ahnung, es bootet nichtmehr, mein dad meinte mein MBR ist kaputt ;(


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

solang nur der mbr ist und nicht das mb ^^


----------



## H2OTest (20. Juli 2012)

nö, dann wäre ich nicht online  hab halt nur kein windoof cd und gammel hier mit Linux rum


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Jemand Bock auf Regen?
> http://www.rainymood.com/
> 
> ^^



Nice! Könnt ich den ganzen Tag hören  
Aber ab heute soll ja der Sommer kommen ... pünktlich zum Sommerschlussverkauf ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

Oi!


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2012)

Kleine Aufmunterung für heute, falls sie jemand braucht ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tMgmYutL9W0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was für eine Frau!


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

ich dachte die hätten bei sowas sport bhs an ^^


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich dachte die hätten bei sowas sport bhs an ^^



Wegen mir können sie ruhig weglassen!


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

n24 news 

amoklauf bei batman premiere in denver 14 tote und 39 verletzte


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> n24 news
> 
> amoklauf bei batman premiere in denver 14 tote und 39 verletzte



und damit viel publicity für den Film.....


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> und damit viel publicity für den Film.....



leute dachten ja sogar das würde zum Film gehören so als Witz ;o

"Have fun with your metal detectors in your movie theaters from now on, amerifags"
Ich lass das mal so stehen.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juli 2012)

Na geht dein Youtube Account wieder Olli?


Hm ja man kann sagen das der neue Batman jetzt schon der actionreichste Film des Jahres is...


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Na geht dein Youtube Account wieder Olli?
> 
> 
> Hm ja man kann sagen das der neue Batman jetzt schon der actionreichste Film des Jahres is...



JA ICH HATTE DIE GOTTVERFLUCHTEN COOKIES DEAKTIVIERT


----------



## schneemaus (20. Juli 2012)

Olli, wasn das für'n Freak da in deiner Sig oO


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Olli, wasn das für'n Freak da in deiner Sig oO



Hi Mann ,hi Mann mein Name ist Lance Butters




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-kdX8A0V-AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

so ein komischer hiphop typ ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KToN2bqfv10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



klassiker in wow ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Das kann ich nicht posten 

Morgen erstmal


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hölle hölle hölle


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> hölle hölle hölle


Hahahaha


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

wir haben ja bald 300 seiten voll ^^


----------



## Murfy (20. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [...]
> hölle hölle hölle





Au ja, ich gehe Schnurstracks in die Hölle, ich gehe nicht über Los und kriege auch keine 2000. 

mfg


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

dann such ich mir schon mal mega geschmacklose sachen raus 

können wir Seite 300 zu einer black humor seite machen ?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Seite 300?

THIS IS BUFFED.DE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> klassiker in wow ^^



der echte ts klassiker ist die story mit der taschenlampe an den eiern ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> können wir Seite 300 zu einer black humor seite machen ?



Können wir gern machen  Ich fang schonmal an:


thatsoneheckofajoke.jpg


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

breakingnews.jpg


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mein liebster dark knight 


yeah ich bin SPAAAAAAARTAAAA


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

k


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ich konnt nich mehr


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Dafuk Ollisruz



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

300 ist ein überbewerterte film der nur wegen einem spruch berühmt wurde


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

für das kommen wir in die hölle.
falscher thread, und dann auch noch ganz pöse bilder


----------



## Kamsi (20. Juli 2012)

bitte achtet auf die forenregeln sonst kriegen wir ärger mit den mods keine weltkriegs/kriegs memes


----------



## Murfy (20. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ist nicht witzig


So ist schwarzer Humor nunmal. 



Aun schrieb:


> für das kommen wir in die hölle.
> falscher thread, und dann auch noch ganz pöse bilder


Oh ja... habe da schon lange eine Suite reserviert!

mfg


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja ist ja nur eine seite


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

k


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSqUjpkHhd0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




im kopf der buffed user in diesem moment


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

k


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Ich brauch dieses Toilettenpapier xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

ok das war doch jetzt mal ganz nett


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WTF


Achja:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

NEIN ES IST JETZT VORBE


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Eins noch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MUSKATNUSS HERR MÜLLER!


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Olli, dir tun die Ferien nicht gut. Schon lang nicht mehr soviel Müll auf einem Haufen gesehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Allen die Ferien haben tut das nicht gut xD


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Olli, dir tun die Ferien nicht gut. Schon lang nicht mehr soviel Müll auf einem Haufen gesehen.




Schwarzer Humor ist aber toll :/


----------



## Murfy (20. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schwarzer Humor ist aber toll :/



Genau. Wenn wir alle immer nur mies und ernst auf Sachen gucken würden wäre die Welt verdammt trist!

mfg


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

ferien sind schön und da hab ich noch 2 monate von ^^


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ferien sind schön und da hab ich noch 2 monate von ^^



what kind of black magic is that ?


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> what kind of black magic is that ?



student ^^ bwahahahaha


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Genau. Wenn wir alle immer nur mies und ernst auf Sachen gucken würden wäre die Welt verdammt trist!
> 
> mfg



Ja genau, lasst uns doch mal derbe auf die Schenkel klopfen beim Anblick von Breivik-Müll. Sonst wirds ja zu trist.. /ironie off

In eurem Kopf scheints grad etwas trist zu sein.


----------



## Murfy (20. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ja genau, lasst uns doch mal derbe auf die Schenkel klopfen beim Anblick von Breivik-Müll. Sonst wirds ja zu trist.. /ironie off
> 
> In eurem Kopf scheints grad etwas trist zu sein.



Tut mir Leid dass dein Leben so ernst ist. Traust du dich eigentlich Morgens noch aus dem Haus? Könnte ja ein Attentäter um die Ecke gucken. 

mfg


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Es ist passiert. Schön. Und sollen solche Sachen dann für immer tabu Thema bleiben ? 
Für viele Menschen ist lachen auch eine Art von verarbeitung mit den geschehenen Ereignissen.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Kinder, vertragt euch^^


----------



## Firun (20. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bitte achtet auf die forenregeln sonst kriegen wir ärger mit den mods keine weltkriegs/kriegs memes



Zu Spät , wenn sich gewisse User nicht an die Regeln halten könne/wollen wird dieser Thread ein für alle mal ein Ende finden, überlegt es euch alle gut ob ihr wegen einem/zwei User alle auf diesen Thread verzichten wollt. 
Da es ihm/ihnen ja allem Anschein nach egal ist was wir (mods/admins) schreiben könntet ihr vielleicht eure "Freunde" zur Vernunft bringen.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> überlegt es euch alle gut ob ihr wegen einem/zwei User alle auf diesen Thread verzichten wollt.
> Da es ihm/ihnen ja allem Anschein nach egal ist was wir (mods/admins) schreiben könntet ihr vielleicht eure "Freunde" zur Vernunft bringen.



Das war ja jetzt üüüüüüberhaupt nicht spezifisch.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das war ja jetzt üüüüüüberhaupt nicht spezifisch.



ich hab meins weg gemacht


----------



## Murfy (20. Juli 2012)

Naja, dann konnten es halt nur die sehen die gerade da waren, auch mal ein interessantes Event.

Ich mache jetzt jedenfalls Feierabend.

mfg


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich hab meins weg gemacht



Dito


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Naja, dann konnten es halt nur die sehen die gerade da waren, auch mal ein interessantes Event.



Wovon redest du ? 




Spoiler



tod schweigen sean tod schweigen


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Hier wird nix totgeschwiegen!


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid dass dein Leben so ernst ist. Traust du dich eigentlich Morgens noch aus dem Haus? Könnte ja ein Attentäter um die Ecke gucken.



Nur, weil ich _deine_ Art von 'Humor' nicht teile, ist mein Leben noch lange nicht trist. Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Und Maß aller Dinge ist dein Blick auf die Welt auch nicht. Ebenso wenig, wie meiner.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2012)

Ich geh mal TF2 Spielen, tschüssi^^


----------



## Olliruh (20. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Nur, weil ich _deine_ Art von 'Humor' nicht teile, ist mein Leben noch lange nicht trist. Da mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Und Maß aller Dinge ist dein Blick auf die Welt auch nicht. Ebenso wenig, wie meiner.



Achso aber trotzdem "greifst" du mich wegen meines Humores an. Ich weiß das es jetzt bestimmt nicht so ernst gemeint war aber man sollte sich trotzdem erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen.


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> student ^^ bwahahahaha



Also in Hessen sind 3 Monate Semesterferien 
Nicht nur 2  Glaube kaum das du schon einen Monat frei hattest...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Haben wir uns jetzt alle wieder lieb ?


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also in Hessen sind 3 Monate Semesterferien
> Nicht nur 2  Glaube kaum das du schon einen Monat frei hattest...



nunja wir haben insgesamt ~ 2 1/2 monate, aber da fällt auch die prüfungszeit mit rein


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Achso aber trotzdem "greifst" du mich wegen meines Humores an. Ich weiß das es jetzt bestimmt nicht so ernst gemeint war aber man sollte sich trotzdem erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen.



Mit Maß aller Dinge meinte ich Murfis 'Glaskugel-Aussage, mein Leben wäre trist. Nur weil seines vielleicht ohne vermeintlich schwarzen Breivik-Humor öde wäre, ist es meins noch lange nicht.


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2012)

Generell kann hier keiner beurteilen wie das Leben des jeweils anderen Users ist, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass man niemanden im RL kennt.
Und selbst das ist keine Garantie dafür, den Menschen wirklich zu kennen oder dessen Leben beurteilen zu können. Insofern stimme ich aufgeraucht zu.

Das hier ist erstmal nur ein Forum voller Bimbos und jeder babbelt vor sich hin 
Aber vielleicht ist gerade DAS das reizvolle daran.... ^^


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> jeder babbelt vor sich hin
> Aber vielleicht ist gerade DAS das reizvolle daran.... ^^



Ist ja nicht so, dass ich nicht auch "schwarz" sein könnte. Es gibt auch keine feste Grenze zwischen Humor und Geschmacklosigkeit. Die muss jeder für sich selber ziehen. Hier in Forum ziehen die Forenregeln die Grenze - die ich auch gern mal überschreiten möchte:

Ende Juni wurde ein vierjähriges Mädchen in Potsdam beim Verlassen der Straßenbahn von einem Auto erfasst und mehrere Meter durch die Luft geschleudert. Der Fahrer hatte zuvor noch ein an der haltenden Staßenbahn wartendes Taxi überholt und ist einfach drauflosgefahren. Zeugen konnten das Mädchen zwar noch reanimieren, es verstarb aber nach mehreren Operationen 1 1/2 Wochen später.
Obwohl es jeden Tag regnet und ein Unwetter das andere jagt, liegen jeden Tag neue Blumen an der Haltestelle. Rund um die Uhr findet sich jemand, der die Kerzen wieder anzündet. Seit Wochen.



Spoiler



Odi: "Ey Miffi, nu fahr doch mal!"
Miffi: "Aber die Ampel ist doch Rot!"
Odi: "Eben drum! Ich mag die vielen Blumen am Straßenrand :-)"



Schwarz genug? Und? Leben jetzt weniger trist?
Oder eben doch nur geschmacklos.. 

Ok, die biedere Frau aufgeraucht zieht sich hier mal zurück.


----------



## Ogil (20. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ok, die biedere Frau aufgeraucht zieht sich hier mal zurück.


Och lass Dich doch nicht so von den Kids nerven!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

Wir sind hier im f*ckin Internet. Es wird schon lange nicht mehr Rücksicht auf andere genommen, wer mit den Folgen (zumindest hier im Forum) keine Probleme hat, dem ist es auch egal. 

Mir ist es das auch, bis auf 1-2 kenne ich niemanden hier persönlich. Warum also so dolle aufregen ?


----------



## ego1899 (20. Juli 2012)

Wenn man sich hier persönlich kennen würde, dann könnte man sich gar nich so schön anflamen...


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich hier persönlich kennen würde, dann könnte man sich gar nich so schön anflamen...



wenn du wüsstest wie wir uns, in unserem bekanntenkreis von angesicht zu angesicht, zu flamen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wenn du wüsstest wie wir uns, in unserem bekanntenkreis von angesicht zu angesicht, zu flamen



Wollte ich auch grad sagen


----------



## aufgeraucht (20. Juli 2012)

..


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2012)

Morgen! Und erster! wie jeden Samstag


----------



## Magogan (21. Juli 2012)

Hallo Konov ...


----------



## Legendary (21. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen! Und erster! wie jeden Samstag



Nur weil du kein echtes Leben hast. :>


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2012)

Haaaalöleeee


----------



## Tilbie (21. Juli 2012)

Moin moin!


----------



## Zonalar (21. Juli 2012)

Hi


----------



## tear_jerker (21. Juli 2012)

sind die 6 wochen schon um benji?


----------



## Zonalar (21. Juli 2012)

6 wochen? Ich war 60 Tage unterwegs.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2012)

Sup?


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Nur weil du kein echtes Leben hast. :>



Nur weil ich Samstags fleissig bin im Gegensatz zu den meisten anderen 




Benji9 schrieb:


> Hi



Hey Benji, haste die Pilgerreise überstanden??
Wie war es denn?


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juli 2012)

WAzz up xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Juli 2012)

Moin moin.  =3


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juli 2012)

Moooooin.

Na los jetzt wird sich geoutet. Heute is CSD in Frankfurt, daher komm ich da jetzt irgendwie drauf...

Wer war die geilste in Sailor Moon. Na auf!

Ich leg mich fest, Sailor Mars! xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u00Iyk5zXZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (21. Juli 2012)

was hat sailormoond mit der schwulen parade zu tuen ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Juli 2012)

Kp, aber Tuxedo Mask war sicher schwul. =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2012)

Von 35° wieder zurück im Regen und gut 18°. Meh :<


----------



## ego1899 (21. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> was hat sailormoond mit der schwulen parade zu tuen ?



Eigentlich nichts, ich kam mir jediglich ein wenig schwul vor als ich darauf gestoßen bin und mir das tatsächlich ganz angeguckt habe...


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

Morgään 

Auch heute wieder erster!
Aber nicht weil ich fleissig war sondern weil ich nicht schlafen konnte...

Kinder die draußen rumschreien "Aua, aua, nein Papa nein aua" 

Ein Fall von häuslicher Gewalt? 
Keine tolle art geweckt zu werden


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht hat er aber auch ne Verletzung behandelt. Ich erinnere mich gut, wie mein Vater damals die Kaktusstacheln einzeln von Hand rausziehte. Ich glaube, da habe ich ganz schön geschrien.


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juli 2012)

jemand universe sandbox mal gespielt ?

gibts atm bei steam für 2,50 - taugt das was ?


----------



## painschkes (22. Juli 2012)

_Kann man bei Paypal auch mit Kreditkarte zahlen? Also..wenn ich zB. irgendwo einen Key kaufen möchte, da aber nur Paypal angeboten wird, geht das dann auch (sofort - ohne irgendwelche ewige(n) Verifizierung(en)?) ohne Probleme?_

_Wusste jetzt nicht wo ich sonst fragen soll.. :-o_


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juli 2012)

wenn sie bei paypal als zahlungsmöglichkeit hinterlegt ist 

aber ka ob da paypal erstmal wieder einen cent überweisen und abbuchen muss wie beim girokonto ^^


----------



## painschkes (22. Juli 2012)

_Meh.. ._._


----------



## xynlovesit (22. Juli 2012)

Kamsi hat es schon richtig gesagt, auch bei Paypal wird ein Cent-Betrag auf dein Konto erst überwiesen, um es zu bestätigen. Kann alles bis zu 3. Tage dauern.


----------



## Magogan (22. Juli 2012)

Ich habe nicht mal eine Kreditkarte, was sind denn da die Vor- und Nachteile? Lohnt es sich, eine zu holen?


----------



## painschkes (22. Juli 2012)

_Ist auch nicht meine..hab wen in der Familie..lässt sich halt praktischerweise (sonst immer) viel damit machen..aber ich seh nicht ein 50€ für TSW bei Origin zu zahlen, wenn ich es woanderns über Paypal für 30€ haben kann.. ;-)_


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jemand universe sandbox mal gespielt ?
> 
> gibts atm bei steam für 2,50 - taugt das was ?



Naja, ich bin nicht so begeistert davon. Aber ich hab das System auch nicht ganz kapiert, vielleicht ist es ja lustig und ich checks einfach nicht.


----------



## Magogan (22. Juli 2012)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ist auch nicht meine..hab wen in der Familie..lässt sich halt praktischerweise (sonst immer) viel damit machen..aber ich seh nicht ein 50€ für TSW bei Origin zu zahlen, wenn ich es woanderns über Paypal für 30€ haben kann.. ;-)_


Also ich zahle zwar auch mit Paypal, aber habe damit mein Bankkonto verknüpft ...


----------



## painschkes (22. Juli 2012)

_Joa, damit gehts aber grad nicht :-)

Ist auch wurscht - muss ich halt warten..am liebsten wäre mir sowieso erstmal nen Buddy-Key.. :-D_


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Morgen :3
hihi ich hab meine Good Charlotte Cd wieder gefunden hihihi fuck yeah !


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

Moinsen ihr Nasen!


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)




----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Ahoi!

Eine Good Charlotte CD wieder gefunden Olli? Und dafür haste deine Männlichkeit verloren oder wie?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

saturday night love, sunday morning regrets 

Und bei euch so ?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> 
> Eine Good Charlotte CD wieder gefunden Olli? Und dafür haste deine Männlichkeit verloren oder wie?



Ja die ist noch von ganz früher als ich noch viel Pop/Punk gehört habe


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Von "damals" als du noch jung warst 

Hm bestell ich mir Pizza, oder Pasta... Ich bin das ganze WE schon so schrecklich unentschlossen, egal um was es geht...


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Ja so mit 14 

Beides ? o.O


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Stimmt, mach ich auch!


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

& eine Pizza an mich bitte


----------



## Kamsi (22. Juli 2012)

good charlotte kenn ich nur lifestyle of the rich and famous die bei viva liefen als die noch musik spielten ^^


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Tut mir leid Olli, ich glaube du wohnst außerhalb des Liefergebietes meines Stamm-Vizeweltmeisters... 

Und zum essen MacGyver gucken yaaaaaay \.o./


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Ach was express per flugzeug dann per Dortmund mit der taxe


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Genau, oder gleich mit nem Fallschirm abwerfen 

Doch kein MacGyver, kenne die Folge schon. Außerdem läuft "Barbie in Schwanensee" auf Super RTL.
Das ist wirklich unterhaltsam, so total Friede Freude Eierkuchen halt selbst die "Bösewichte" sind sowas von brav


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Ja ich bitte drum oder du überweißt 10€ mit dem Stichwort "Pizza" auf mein Spendenkonto


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> "Barbie in Schwanensee" auf Super RTL.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







bwahahahaha ich liebe die ben&jerrys fair on ice tour. gerade lecker gratis eis und nachher nochmal


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Zugegeben, ich habe schon bessere Barbie-Filme gesehen, aber das Prinzip bleibt ja das gleiche... 

Aktion-Sorgenolli oder wie? 
Sorry das geht auch nicht, ich spende generell nie etwas an so dubiose Hilfsorganisationen... Wer weiß wo das Geld am Ende landet...
Ich gebe Obdachlosen auch kein Geld, am Ende kaufen sie sich ja doch nur was zu essen!


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

cosmo und wanda sind viel besser, als dieser barbie schrott


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Genau da hab ich wieder zu MacGyver geschaltet


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Aber ich hab Hunger :<


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

dann geh dir was zu essen machen oder trink 3 liter wasser


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Das Rezept für das Veganermettbrötchen findest du in der Kochecke


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vfbegHbbOpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

das sind wieder die richtigen... tztztz komasaufen, aber nischt zu fressen pffff


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Auf leeren Magen ist das viel billiger


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

naja ich hab mir heute nacht um 2 schön ne riesencurrywurst mit pommes und dänischer mayo reinepfiffen. maaaaan war das lecker


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> naja ich hab mir heute nacht um 2 schön ne riesencurrywurst mit pommes und dänischer mayo reinepfiffen. maaaaan war das lecker




Freitag Abend hatte ich wohl die epischsten Tankstellen Sandwiches die es wohl jemals geben wird. War so Nachts um 4 oder so


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Currywurst und Mayo? Klingt merkwürdig...


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Currywurst und Mayo? Klingt merkwürdig...



Currywurst mit Pommes Schranke


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

und ein pils = schimansky frühstück


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2012)

Ich hab auch Hunger^^


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

so gleich gibts das 2. gratis b&j


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

was für ein gemetzel beim 2. gang. querschläger ohne ende bwahahaha aber so bin ich dank querschläger und kopftreffer zu 2 eis gekommen


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2012)

häh


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Sind da nich hauptsächlich Kinder die drängeln? Dann bist du ja wahrscheinlich klar im Vorteil, dass is Wettbewerbsverzerrung


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

warn keine kinder dabei, nur 2000 studenten ^^

@ h2o es war ben & jerry´s fair on ice in magdeburg, 2 mal, und naja sie haben teilweise vom busdach geworfen ^^^und es gibt ja ebebn genug leute, die nicht fangen können


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Wieder da :3


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Juli 2012)

Warste weg ?


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Ja


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

lol nge 1.11 auf srtl. oh man ich hab das noch nie auf deutsch gehört

naja wenigstens beide teile. was besseres kommt eh net im fernsehen. und nge bockt voll. bin mal gespannt was gekürzt wurde


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2012)

Huhu


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

mega langeweile läuft


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2012)

Meine Übelkeit ist wech 

Wat nu, Pizza oder Pasta... mh.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Meine Übelkeit ist wech
> 
> Wat nu, Pizza oder Pasta... mh.



beides


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Beides!


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2012)

LANGEWEILE!!!!!!! gnah kann nicht zocken, tötet mich!!!


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Ich auch nicht ,meine Maus ist schon wieder im Arsch.


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

dann geht sterben


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> dann geht sterben



wenn dann nehm ich dich mit


----------



## H2OTest (22. Juli 2012)

okay wir nehmen ihn mit xD


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Ich auch nich, zu faul...


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2012)

alles leere floskeln pffff


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2012)

Wir klären das in 3 Minuten


----------



## ego1899 (22. Juli 2012)

Und leere Versprechungen jetzt auch noch...


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen *Kaffee Schlürf*


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin *Schnitzel mampf*


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!

Bin zurück aus den Ferien. Jetzt gibts wieder Arbeit, Arbeit  Bereits 30 E-Mails durchgelesen heute x_x
In diesen Ferien hab ich gelernt:
- Bei Problemen mit Fluggesellschaften brauchts in erster Linie hauptsächlich Geduld und Zeit. Mit genug Geduld und Zeit lässt sich aber alles klären.
- Taxifahrer sind überall auf der Welt Abzocker, spielt echt keine Rolle wo man ist.
- Man kann schneller Verrückte kennen lernen, als einem lieb ist.

Hab da mit sonem Typen aus Nepal im Flugzeug gebrabbelt. War in etwa ne stündige Unterhaltung oder so. Der meinte dann, sein Lebenstraum sei es, irgendwann in seinem Leben in Europa Ferien zu machen. Also schrieb ich ihm meinen Namen auf und meinte, wenn ers dann irgendwann mal schafft, soll er sich bei mir melden, dann fahr ich ihn mit dem Auto n Bisschen in meiner Region rum. Jetzt hab ich ne Nachricht von ihm erhalten:
"Hey xyz!
How are you?
I miss you!"

O_O

Dann hab ich noch son Mädel kennengelernt, hübsch und witzig, anfangs recht nett. Gab ihr den Namen meines Skype-Accounts...schwerer Fehler! Jetzt ruft die täglich mindestens einmal an. Hatte bisher keine Zeit zum antworten, also rief sie mir letzte Nacht 18x (ACHTZEHN MAL) an!!! Ausserdem schrieb sie mir, sie sei so unsterblich in mich verliebt. Dabei weiss die gar nix über mich und ich auch nicht wirklich über sie. Ich mein, wir ham uns zweimal in soner Bar getroffen und insgesamt vielleicht zehn Sätze miteinander gewechselt oder sowas...Bin ich froh liegen 12k km zwischen uns, fühle mich ein Bisschen gestalkt x_o


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!
> 
> Bin zurück aus den Ferien. Jetzt gibts wieder Arbeit, Arbeit  Bereits 30 E-Mails durchgelesen heute x_x
> In diesen Ferien hab ich gelernt:
> ...



Dich hab ich ja ewig nimmer gelesen xD Moin!
Das mit den Taxifahrern hätt' ich dir vorher sagen können^^

Frag sie ob sie sich net für dich ausziehen möchte


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dich hab ich ja ewig nimmer gelesen xD Moin!
> Das mit den Taxifahrern hätt' ich dir vorher sagen können^^
> 
> Frag sie ob sie sich net für dich ausziehen möchte


Yay, Skype-Pron


----------



## Murfy (23. Juli 2012)

Wundervoll beginnt die neue Woche...

Immernoch leicht fertig vom Wochenende und wegen dem neuen Internetanschluss wurden wir jetzt angerufen mit "tut uns Leid, bei ihnen kommt nur bis zu 4000 durch", mein Vater natürlich sofort "Warum? Unsere Nachbar haben auch 16000!" (Und das ist echt so, die haben nur einen anderen Provider, was ein Müll... Und warum zeigen sie dann beim Onlineformular an dass das möglich sei?!).

Natürlich wollte sie uns dann eine 6000er Leitung andrehen, nur wollen wir das nicht. Jetzt ist der Vertrag wieder hinfällig und es muss schnellst was neues gesucht werden. Muss dann wohl direkt von Telekom kommen.

Kriege das Kotzen...

mfg


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Yay, Skype-Pron



Und schick mir Bilder! D:


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Davatar ist anscheinend sehr begehrt, sowohl bei dem einem, als auch bei dem anderem Geschlecht...
Oder du bist ein Magnet für Bekloppte, kann man so oder so sehen


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

boah warum zckt mein magen so rum ich habe doch gestern garnichts schweres oder falsches gegessen !!!


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2012)

Ich tippe aufs zweite ego 

@Kamsi: Nen Kräuterschnaps, dann ist der Magen wieder ok.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Kamsi ich hab ein bissl Jägermeister für dich^^


----------



## xynlovesit (23. Juli 2012)

Bo-ha, hat er einfach die Kockecke zu gemacht, ich glaub's ja nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Die kochecke ist zu? menno da wollt ich doch noch mein Curry posten ._.

Oder mein 3 Feuer Alarm-Chili (Simpsons inc.^^)


----------



## Lichfritzer (23. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen liebe Buffies!

Schöner Tag 22° und Sonne


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Ich will Schnee haben >.>Weg mit dem blöden Sommer!


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2012)

Morgöönn


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!
> 
> 
> 
> Dann hab ich noch son Mädel kennengelernt, hübsch und witzig, anfangs recht nett. Gab ihr den Namen meines Skype-Accounts...schwerer Fehler! Jetzt ruft die täglich mindestens einmal an. Hatte bisher keine Zeit zum antworten, also rief sie mir letzte Nacht 18x (ACHTZEHN MAL) an!!! Ausserdem schrieb sie mir, sie sei so unsterblich in mich verliebt. Dabei weiss die gar nix über mich und ich auch nicht wirklich über sie. Ich mein, wir ham uns zweimal in soner Bar getroffen und insgesamt vielleicht zehn Sätze miteinander gewechselt oder sowas...Bin ich froh liegen 12k km zwischen uns, fühle mich ein Bisschen gestalkt x_o



Wenn sie hübsch aussieht, why not ? Vielleicht ist sie auch nur interessiert in dich, und selbst wenn sie die stalkt, so lange sie gut aussieht  .

Btw Moinsen


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

jetzt gehts bei den amys los ^^

http://www.golem.de/news/sichtschutz-pornografie-auf-oeffentlichen-computern-1207-93348.html

Eine Bibliothek hat eine größere Anzahl von Computerdisplays mit Plastikhauben verkleidet. 
Immer wieder hatten sich Nutzer über Pornografie in der Öffentlichkeit beschwert. 

http://derstandard.at/1342139743017/Oeffentlicher-Konsum-von-Pornografie-wird-zum-Problem

Wie die New York Times berichtet, tritt in den USA das Konsumieren von Pornografie in der Öffentlichkeit verstärkt auf.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> jetzt gehts bei den amys los ^^
> 
> http://www.golem.de/...1207-93348.html
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal in London in der Tube nen Typen mitm Pornoheft gesehen xD

Und der Pubertierende Junge der sich in der Bücherei Biobücher angeguckt hat und dabei die Hand in der Hose hatte xDDDDDDDDDDDDDD

So prüde ist Amerika nicht wie die Idioten sich geben.


----------



## Murfy (23. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Wie die New York Times berichtet, tritt in den USA das Konsumieren von Pornografie in der Öffentlichkeit verstärkt auf.



Warum wohl? Die jüngere USA-Generation hat so langsam die Schnauze voll vom prüden Amerika.

mfg


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

They see them fappin' they hatin'


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> They see them fappin' they hatin'



Haach deine Gif ist so süß :3


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Ich weiss :3


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich weiss :3



Ich will die iwie knuddeln xDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Und das von einem Boxxyliebhaber


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Das wird Olli aber nicht gefallen Sahnebutter D:


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das wird Olli aber nicht gefallen Sahnebutter D:



Stfu ihr mit euren komischen Geschichten^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Er muss es ja nicht erfahren


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Er muss es ja nicht erfahren



 Sure thing

Moah ich kann dieses Bild einfach nicht oft genug posten:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der blick vom Soldier ist unbezahlbar!


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

kapier ich nicht - erklär mal den comic


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Für dich sean


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Ich verstehe es auch net, ist wohl was mit TF2 ^^


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juli 2012)

MORGEN !


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Der Sniper ist so gut gezeichnet, während die anderen normale Comicfiguren sind. Der Spy hat ihn sozusagen neu gemalt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Olli


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Ollischatz!


----------



## xynlovesit (23. Juli 2012)

Wie heisst die nochmal? Toffy oder so? Hat doch so einen YouTube Channel.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Tabby oder tabs24x7official


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ollischatz!



nicht vor 22 uhr - sind noch kinder online


----------



## xynlovesit (23. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> nicht vor 22 uhr - sind noch kinder online



Genau! Denn die Bilder von Tabby auf Ihrer Seite sind auch nicht gerade jugendfrei


----------



## Murfy (23. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Genau! Denn die Bilder von Tabby auf Ihrer Seite sind auch nicht gerade jugendfrei



Jetzt habe ich "aus reiner Neugier" gegooglet und bin enttäuscht. 

mfg


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Genau! Denn die Bilder von Tabby auf Ihrer Seite sind auch nicht gerade jugendfrei



wo0? >.

Oh my gawd


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Juli 2012)

Ich möchte ernsthaft zu bedenken geben, dass das was die junge Dame dort tut äußerst ungesund ist...


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Genau! Denn die Bilder von Tabby auf Ihrer Seite sind auch nicht gerade jugendfrei



I see I see...


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Ich seh nix nicht-jugendfreies


----------



## Murfy (23. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich seh nix nicht-jugendfreies



Ja. :X

mfg


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

ich meinte das was oli und sean treiben ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Was treiben wir denn?


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2012)

Es 

Edit: Interessant, wenn man bei Google "es" eingibt, kommt allerhand seltsames Zeug.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Lasst mich und Olli in ruhe ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Ja nun ist aber auch mal gut, irgendwann passiert da wirklich noch was ._.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9fI_jdOrYPc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wer kennts noch ?


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Es
> 
> Edit: Interessant, wenn man bei Google "es" eingibt, kommt allerhand seltsames Zeug.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@shikari hier ich ^^

kennst du noch 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DofPu4rPJZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ja nun ist aber auch mal gut, irgendwann passiert da wirklich noch was ._.



wär ein interessantes soziologisches experiment ^^


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juli 2012)

Gleich treff ich mich mit'ner Kindergarten Freundin wieder. Meine erste Liebe ich freu mich wie sonst was


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Wie?


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Es
> 
> Edit: Interessant, wenn man bei Google "es" eingibt, kommt allerhand seltsames Zeug.



Wenn man morgens mal kurz auf RTL2 oder SuperRTL hängen bleibt wenn da Werbung kommt auch...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NOCMUS3WDEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qO3th09siP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wenn man morgens mal kurz auf RTL2 oder SuperRTL hängen bleibt wenn da Werbung kommt auch...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lOIsVPsGU6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xynlovesit (23. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich seh nix nicht-jugendfreies




Hier haste es




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2012)

Sind hier alle so Notgeil oder wie ?  

Btw Duckface =


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie?



seine buddelkasten liebe


----------



## Murfy (23. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Hier haste es
> 
> [...]



Da siehste ja sogar mehr wenn du einen Tag rausgehst. 

mfg


----------



## xynlovesit (23. Juli 2012)

Da haste recht, besonders in Florida. Skin, skin and nochmal skin. 

und ich bin nicht notgeil, die anderen haben es nicht gefunden, dann habe ich es halt mal gepostet ^^


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Manche müssen dafür gar nicht erst rausgehen...


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Hier haste es



Wo issen das net jugendfrei?


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Jetztmal ernsthaft, was versteht ihr unter nicht jugendfrei? Müssen wir jetzt auf jeden Bademodekatalog fsk 18 draufkleben oder was?


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetztmal ernsthaft, was versteht ihr unter nicht jugendfrei? Müssen wir jetzt auf jeden Bademodekatalog fsk 18 draufkleben oder was?



Klar. Hallo irgendwelche 13 Jährigen könnten doch wenn sie Mitten im leben gucken davon abgelenkt und zur Masturbation verführt werden!


----------



## Murfy (23. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetztmal ernsthaft, was versteht ihr unter nicht jugendfrei? Müssen wir jetzt auf jeden Bademodekatalog fsk 18 draufkleben oder was?



Wohnen wohl alle in Amerika. 

Ne, jetzt mal im ernst, da sieht man auf jedem Fernsehsender mehr nackte Haut.

mfg


----------



## Kamsi (23. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Jetztmal ernsthaft, was versteht ihr unter nicht jugendfrei? Müssen wir jetzt auf jeden Bademodekatalog fsk 18 draufkleben oder was?



Das Kennzeichen "FSK ab 18" entspricht dem bisherigen Kennzeichen "Keine Jugendfreigabe". Dieses Kennzeichen wird vergeben, wenn keine einfache bzw. schwere Jugendgefährdung vorliegt. Nach § 14 Abs. 3 u. 4 des Jugendschutzgesetzes erfolgt für DVDs und Blu-ray Discs die Vergabe des Kennzeichnens "FSK ab 18", wenn keine einfache Jugendgefährdung vorliegt, für die öffentliche Filmvorführung, wenn der Film nicht schwer jugendgefährdend ist. Gekennzeichnete Filme, DVDs und Blu-ray Discs werden von der Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien (BPjM) nicht indiziert. 


Propagandamittel, deren Inhalt gegen die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung oder den Gedanken der Völkerverständigung gerichtet ist
Kennzeichen verfassungswidriger Organisationen im Sinne des § 86 a StGB verwenden
volksverhetzend sind. Hierzu gehören insbesondere Sendungen und Telemedien, die
zum Hass gegen Teile der Bevölkerung oder gegen eine nationale, rassische, religiöse der durch ihr Volkstum bestimmte Gruppe aufstacheln oder zu Gewalt- oder Willkürmaßnahmen gegen sie auffordern;
die Menschenwürde anderer dadurch angreifen, dass Teile der Bevölkerung oder bestimmte Gruppe, beschimpft, böswillig verächtlich gemacht oder verleumdet werden,
eine unter der Herrschaft des Nationalsozialismus begangene Handlung, die geeignet ist, den öffentlichen Frieden zu stören, leugnen oder verharmlosen

durch Schilderung unmenschlicher oder grausamer Gewalttätigkeiten der Verherrlichung oder Verharmlosung von Gewalt dienen oder die das Grausame oder Unmenschliche des Vorgangs in einer die Menschenwürde verletzenden Weise darstellen; dies gilt auch bei virtuellen Darstellungen
Die Schilderung einer Gewalttätigkeit im Sinne des § 131 StGB ist nur deren unmittelbare *optische oder akustische Wiedergabe*. Der Verbotstatbestand ist nur dann erfüllt, wenn die Gewalteinwirkung auf das Opfer dargestellt wird.
Eine Verherrlichung von Gewalttätigkeit ist deren positive Wertung z.B. dahingehend, dass sie als besonders nachahmenswert oder als angemessenes Mittel der Konfliktlösung dargestellt werden. Eine Verharmlosung von Gewalttätigkeiten bedeutet deren Darstellung als ein nicht vorwerfbares Muster menschlichen Verhaltens.

als Anleitung zu einer rechtswidrigen Tat dienen
den Krieg verherrlichen
Kriegsverherrlichend sind Darstellungen, bei denen der Krieg als einzigartige Bewährungsprobe und erstrebenswertes Mittel zur Lösung nationaler Konflikte erscheint, ober bei denen die Schrecken und Leiden eines Krieges unangemessen bagatellisiert werden.
Die Darstellung kriegerischer Grausamkeiten im Rahmen der Berichterstattung oder zur Abschreckung (z.B. Antikriegsfilm) fällt nicht darunter

gegen die Menschenwürde verstoßen, insbesondere durch die Darstellung von Menschen, die sterben oder schweren körperlichen oder seelischen Leiden ausgesetzt sind oder waren, wobei ein tatsächliches Geschehen wiedergegeben wird, ohne dass ein berechtigtes Interesse gerade für diese Form der Darstellung oder Berichterstattung vorliegt, wobei eine Einwilligung unbeachtlich ist.
Das Verbot erfasst nur solche *Sendungen*, die ein tatsächliches Geschehen wiedergeben und bei denen kein überwiegendes berechtigtes Interesse gerade an dieser Form der Berichterstattung besteht.
Bei der Darstellung von Opfern ist die Menschenwürde zu respektieren.

Kinder oder Jugendliche in unnatürlicher geschlechtsbetonter Körperhaltung darstellen; dies gilt auch bei virtuellen Darstellungen
pornographisch sind; dies gilt auch bei virtuellen Darstellungen Pornographie und Kunst schließen sich gegenseitig begrifflich nicht aus. *Konfliktsituationen sind unter Abwägung der Umstände des Einzelfalles zu klären.*
in die Liste nach § 18 des Jugendschutzesgesetzes aufgenommen sind oder mit einem in dieser Liste aufgenommenen Werk ganz oder im Wesentlichen inhaltsgleich sind
offensichtlich geeignet sind, Kinder oder Jugendliche in ihrer Entwicklung oder Erziehung zu eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeiten schwer zu gefährden
Das Verbot erfasst Sendungen, die eine schwere sittliche Jugendgefährdung auslösen. Eine solche Jugendgefährdung ist zu befürchten, wenn Darstellungen bei Kindern und Jugendlichen zu erheblichen und schwer oder gar nicht korrigierbaren sittlichen Fehlentwicklungen führen können.
Es kommen nur solche Darstellungen in Betracht, deren schwere Jugendgefährdung für jeden unbefangenen Betrachter durch den Gesamteindruck einer Sendung oder die Gestaltung einzelner besonders auffälliger Szenen mühelos und eindeutig erkennbar sind.


----------



## xynlovesit (23. Juli 2012)

Man muss doch jetzt nicht jedes Wort so ernst nehmen Ihr wisst was ich meine, also zu mindestens ist dies kein Bewerbungsfoto, es sei denn, du bewirbst dich im..


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Man muss doch jetzt nicht jedes Wort so ernst nehmen Ihr wisst was ich meine, also zu mindestens ist dies kein Bewerbungsfoto, es sei denn, du bewirbst dich im..



Pornobusiness!


----------



## xynlovesit (23. Juli 2012)

oder bei der Restaurants Kette Hooters :b


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Da bewerb ich mich, bei Hooters xD


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

AUF NACH VEGAS!


----------



## xynlovesit (23. Juli 2012)

Also da brauch man aber auch die gewissen "Glocken" (:

Obwohl ich so ein Restaurant gerade in der Nähe habe, bin ich noch nicht hingegangen, aber interessant wäre es schon irgendwie, mal anders "bedient" zu werden


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Also da brauch man aber auch die gewissen "Glocken" (:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und ich glaube dass die jemanden der mehr Landmasse Südlich als Nördlich hat nicht nehmen werden xD


----------



## Murfy (23. Juli 2012)

Das wars, der Arm muss ab...

Seit ca. heute Mittag ist meine Hand leicht angeschwollen und ich spühre leichtes Stechen im ganzen Arm. WTF? 

mfg


----------



## xynlovesit (23. Juli 2012)

und wenn der Arm so sehr juckt, dass Kratzen nicht mehr hilft, dann musser ab der Arm


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Das wars, der Arm muss ab...
> 
> Seit ca. heute Mittag ist meine Hand leicht angeschwollen und ich spühre leichtes Stechen im ganzen Arm. WTF?
> 
> mfg



Allergische Reaktion/Zuviel Masturbation/Strahlen der Regierung aus dem All?

Auf jeden Fall musste zum Arzt!


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Das wars, der Arm muss ab...
> 
> Seit ca. heute Mittag ist meine Hand leicht angeschwollen und ich spühre leichtes Stechen im ganzen Arm. WTF?



SÜNDER! FÜR DEINE SELBSTBEFLECKUNG KOMMST DU IN DIE HÖLLE! DAS IST GOTTES STRAFE!


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Zu viele Facepalms, weniger bei Buffed online sein hilft...


----------



## Murfy (23. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Allergische Reaktion/[...]
> 
> Auf jeden Fall musste zum Arzt!


Joa, denke ich mir auch... Hoffe eher dass es noch Nachwirkungen vom Wochenende sind und bis Morgen abklingen. Ansonsten schau ich echt beim Arzt vorbei.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Zu viele Facepalms, weniger bei Buffed online sein hilft...



Der war gut. 

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Haste mal Google gefragt? Ich mach das immer gerne, habe schon ganz tolle Sachen bei mir selbstdiagnostiziert...

Cluster-Kopfschmerzen, Schlafapnoe, Nervenreitzung... Toll was es da alles gibt...


----------



## Konov (23. Juli 2012)

So ein geiles Wetter und doch hängen alle hier drinnen, was ist los??


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

<-- Garten

Außerdem is noch die ganze Woche schön, is doch noch Zeit... ^^


----------



## Murfy (23. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Haste mal Google gefragt? Ich mach das immer gerne, habe schon ganz tolle Sachen bei mir selbstdiagnostiziert...
> 
> Cluster-Kopfschmerzen, Schlafapnoe, Nervenreitzung... Toll was es da alles gibt...



Ich traue dem Mist nicht, da kommt doch in 90% der Fälle Aids oder Krebs raus. 

Da gehe ich echt lieber zu einem Arzt.

Ich bin zwar nicht gegen Stiche und Bisse allergisch, aber irgendwie wurde ich die letzten zwei Nächte so oft gebissen/gestochen dass es sein kann dass mein Arm deswegen bisschen rummuckt.

mfg


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich war schon seit über 10 Jahren nicht mehr beim Arzt 

ich hab sowieso irgendwas ganz schlimmes. Ich bin so gar nich geplagt von Allergien, oder anderen Beschwerden, da muss noch irgendwas kommen...


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Haste mal Google gefragt? Ich mach das immer gerne, habe schon ganz tolle Sachen bei mir selbstdiagnostiziert...



Da muss ich aber Facepalmen^^Und meine Sig beschreibt perfekt den Geschichtsausdruck den ich hatte als ich das gelesen hab xD


----------



## ego1899 (23. Juli 2012)

Mir is klar das man das nicht ernstnehmen kann, aber man bekommt eine ungefähre Vorstellung was es sein "könnte". Ich mach das auch nur weil ich lustig finde was da manchmal dabei rauskommt 

Ich behandele meine Beschwerden immer auf die gleiche Art und das hat bisher immer geholfen.
Ich warte einfach bis sie on alleine weggehen...


----------



## Murfy (23. Juli 2012)

Ok... mein Leben wird von Tag zu Tag lustiger...

Mein bester Freund will mich mit der Tochter eines Freundes der Cousine seiner Freundin verkuppeln... Verdammt, meine eigenen Familienverhältnisse sind verrückt genug, da muss man mir nicht noch auch sowas aufbürden.

mfg


----------



## xynlovesit (23. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Mein bester Freund will mich mit der Tochter eines Freundes der Cousine seiner Freundin Ihren Kumpels besten Freundes deren Omas verstorbenen Hund geliebter Sohn deren Mutter's Tochter  verkuppeln... Verdammt, meine eigenen Familienverhältnisse sind verrückt genug, da muss man mir nicht noch auch sowas aufbürden.



*fixed*


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> *fixed*



ergo soll er die läufige, räudige, hündin des blindkastrierten köters, schwippschwägerlicher seits, anmachen?


wobei eigtl ist die story ja ganz lustig. nur kommst du da in beziehungsverhältnisse rein, wenn da was schief läuft, hast du feinde in kompaniestärke.
also wenn das ein geiles aas ist, augen zu und durch, ansonsten arschkarte. iwas musste dir da einfallen lassen ^^^von allein kommt der doh net auf so nen quatsch, da muss doch von ihr schon ne anfrage an deinen kumpel gekommen sein


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Juli 2012)

Habe zu recht einen 7 Tage Bann im WoW-Forum bekommen, weil ich kleine Kinder dazu hätte bringen können, nach unanständigen Dingen zu googlen bzw. ja eigentlich dazu aufgerufen habe.

Nein, ich krieg nicht erst ne Ermahnung, im offiziellen Forum von WoW bannt man direkt.

Wie konnte ich auch nur beim Unwort des Kataklysmus "Tentakeln" mit dem asiatischem Flair eines anderen Posts in Verbindung bringen. :-) Blöde Fantasie!


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Davatar ist anscheinend sehr begehrt, sowohl bei dem einem, als auch bei dem anderem Geschlecht...
> Oder du bist ein Magnet für Bekloppte, kann man so oder so sehen


Hmm...vielleicht revidiere ich meine Aussage und tippe doch aufs erstere. Gestern zufällig meine Ex-Ex getroffen, heute neben ihr aufgewacht o_o

Wie auch immer...Morgen allemiteinander!


----------



## Maror der Superschami (24. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wie auch immer...Morgen allemiteinander!


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Juli 2012)

Yay... vom Wecker geweckt... Handwerker olé...


----------



## Konov (24. Juli 2012)

Morgän!


----------



## Murfy (24. Juli 2012)

Großartig, so beginnt der Morgen doch toll. Da denkt man sich "Hey, guck morgens mal kurz was im Netz nach"... wups kommt ein Pop-Up... "aber Moment mal, habe ich denn nicht einen Pop-Up-Blocker". Pop-Up weggeklickt und siehe da "Bundes-Trojaner" wey... Schade dass ich dann los musste... kann es dann erst heute Abend fixen. :/

mfg


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wie konnte ich auch nur beim Unwort des Kataklysmus "Tentakeln" mit dem asiatischem Flair eines anderen Posts in Verbindung bringen. :-) Blöde Fantasie!



da muss ich an seanbuddhas avatar gerade denken ^^


----------



## Tilbie (24. Juli 2012)

Moin moin!


----------



## Arosk (24. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie es wirklich leute gibt die da auf 2 kommen  müssen wohl chinesen sein.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Juli 2012)

48/2(9+3) =

48/2x(12) = ...Klammer mussten ja glaub ich immer zuerst gelöst werden

48/24=2

Hab ich etwa n Denkfehler? Ist doch so ...


----------



## Arosk (24. Juli 2012)

Warum rechnest du erst die Multiplikation? Man rechnet von links nach rechts, genau wie man schreibt 

48/2*(9+3) -> Klammer auflösen
48/2*12 -> Dividieren
24*12 -> Multiplizieren
Ergebnis: 288


----------



## Tilbie (24. Juli 2012)

Arosk hat recht.
Die Gleichung anders geschrieben: (48 / 2) * (9 + 3)


----------



## Arosk (24. Juli 2012)

Naja, sind ja eigentlich auch mathematische Grundregeln... Sehr seltsam das aber knapp 40% aller Antworten auf 2 datiert sind.

http://www.wolframal...%2F2%289%2B3%29

Tolle Seite um Gleichungen aller Art zu lösen (mehr als ein normaler Taschenrechner)

Beispiel: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=probability+4+dices+128+faces


----------



## H2OTest (24. Juli 2012)

*Ist hier irgendjemand anwesend der Geld braucht?
 50 Euro, wer baut mir mein Zelt auf?
 Wem von euch wird das eine Freude sein?
 Und wer voneuch wird mir 50 Euro leihen?*


----------



## ego1899 (24. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Großartig, so beginnt der Morgen doch toll. Pop-Up weggeklickt und siehe da "Bundes-Trojaner" wey...





Davatar schrieb:


> Gestern zufällig meine Ex-Ex getroffen, heute neben ihr aufgewacht o_o



Ich würde eindeutig Davatar´s Start in den Tag wählen, wenn ich es mir aussuchen müsste... 

Möööörgeeeen


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich würde eindeutig Davatar´s Start in den Tag wählen, wenn ich es mir aussuchen müsste...
> 
> Möööörgeeeen


Vielleicht platziert der Bundestrojaner noch Nacktfotos von Merkel aufm Desktop, die sich nicht entfernen lassen


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Juli 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Die Gleichung anders geschrieben: (48 / 2) * (9 + 3)



Ich seh zwischen dem ersten Teil der Gleichung und dem in der Klammer kein Zeichen. Ist da * ne Vermutung oder hat sich nach 20 Jahren 'schulfrei' tatsächlich in Mathe was verändert?


----------



## Murfy (24. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Ich seh zwischen dem ersten Teil der Gleichung und dem in der Klammer kein Zeichen. Ist da * ne Vermutung oder hat sich nach 20 Jahren 'schulfrei' tatsächlich in Mathe was verändert?



Okay? Das ist doch simple Mathematik.

Wenn eine Zahl vor/hinter der Klammer steht und sonst kein mathematisches Zeichen vorhanden ist gilt das als "mal" bzw. "*" oder "x".

mfg


----------



## aufgeraucht (24. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Okay? Das ist doch simple Mathematik.



Den Unterton ignorierend, sage ich einfach mal danke für die Aufklärung. Mein Lehrer bestand auf Zeichen, auch vor der Klammer. Daher die Frage.
(aber mein stets angetrunkener, Schlüsselbünde und Holzklötzchen werfender Mathelehrer war sicher auch keine sehr zuverlässige Quelle)


----------



## Ol@f (24. Juli 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Warum rechnest du erst die Multiplikation? Man rechnet von links nach rechts, genau wie man schreibt
> 
> 48/2*(9+3) -> Klammer auflösen
> 48/2*12 -> Dividieren
> ...



Naja, bei der Schreibweise, die auf dem Bild zu erkennen ist, ist Doofkatze's Lösung die nativere. Die Schreibweise mit dem : impliziert nämlich, dass 2*(9+3) der Divisor ist. Der "Rechenfehler" rührt also daher, dass die Schreibweise nicht eindeutig und i.A. veraltet ist.


----------



## Murfy (24. Juli 2012)

aufgeraucht schrieb:


> Den Unterton ignorierend, [...]



Da war kein Unterton. Das war eines der ersten Dinge die ich lernen musste als es darum ging mit Klammern zu rechnen. Aus diesem Grund zählt das für mich zur simplen Mathematik.

mfg


----------



## Magogan (24. Juli 2012)

So, erstmal mit 4 von 5 Klausuren fertig und die nächste ist erst im September ...


----------



## Ol@f (24. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> So, erstmal mit 4 von 5 Klausuren fertig und die nächste ist erst im September ...


Hihi, meine letzte ist übermorgen und dann bis mitte Oktober frei.


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

Morgen 
Heute Abend gehts auf Schalke :3


----------



## H2OTest (24. Juli 2012)

bäh rundballtreter! 

Heute gehts zum Bmx Fotos machen


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

haha bmx styler fotos 
könnt ich auch mal wieder machen aber meine freundin mit der spiegelreflex ist im urlaub...


----------



## H2OTest (24. Juli 2012)

höhö ich leih mir ne digicam von meienr mom xD mache damit trotzdem bessere bilder als andere leute


----------



## Olliruh (24. Juli 2012)

Jo ich mach normaler Weise Fotos mit dem Handy & die sind auch gut. Nur bei so Bewegungfotos ist eine bessere Kamera besser.


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2012)

Heh H2OTest bei ausnahmslos jedem Deiner Posts les ich erst den Text, schau dann auf Dein Signaturbild, dann auf Dein Avatarbild, dann wieder auf Dein Signaturbild und bemerke dann, dass ich schon wieder zwei Sekunden meines Lebens verschenkt hab. Du raubst mir meine kostbare Lebenszeit


----------



## Murfy (24. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Heh H2OTest bei ausnahmslos jedem Deiner Posts les ich erst den Text, schau dann auf Dein Signaturbild, dann auf Dein Avatarbild, dann wieder auf Dein Signaturbild und bemerke dann, dass ich schon wieder zwei Sekunden meines Lebens verschenkt hab. Du raubst mir meine kostbare Lebenszeit



Haha ja... und Olliruhs Signaturbild irritiert auch total...

mfg


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juli 2012)

davatar warte noch bis du seans avatar siehst und reflox signatur ^^


----------



## Magogan (24. Juli 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hihi, meine letzte ist übermorgen und dann bis mitte Oktober frei.


Wann erfahrt ihr die Ergebnisse?

Ich erfahre am Donnerstag zumindest das der Mathe-Klausur ...

Und du hast mir immer noch nicht erklärt, was an meiner Definition von _bijektiv_ aus dem Matheproblem-Thread falsch sein soll ...


----------



## Ol@f (24. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wann erfahrt ihr die Ergebnisse?
> 
> Ich erfahre am Donnerstag zumindest das der Mathe-Klausur ...


Am Abend am Tag der Klausur.


----------



## Magogan (24. Juli 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Am Abend am Tag der Klausur.



Und was hast du bisher für Noten?


----------



## Ol@f (24. Juli 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und was hast du bisher für Noten?


Sehr zufriedenstellende.


----------



## H2OTest (24. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Heh H2OTest bei ausnahmslos jedem Deiner Posts les ich erst den Text, schau dann auf Dein Signaturbild, dann auf Dein Avatarbild, dann wieder auf Dein Signaturbild und bemerke dann, dass ich schon wieder zwei Sekunden meines Lebens verschenkt hab. Du raubst mir meine kostbare Lebenszeit



made my day <3


----------



## Magogan (24. Juli 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Sehr zufriedenstellende.


Wow, echt aussagekräftig diese Aussage ... Das kann von 1 bis 4 alles sein 

Und wieso ist denn jetzt meine Definition von bijektiv falsch? Hab jetzt schon gefühlte 10 mal nachgefragt und du hast mir immer noch nicht den Fehler genannt ...


----------



## Murfy (24. Juli 2012)

So, ich mache jetzt Feierabend und hoffe dass ich das mit dem Trojaner heute noch geregelt bekomme....

mfg

EDIT: Nice, so lob ich mir meinen Rechner. Keine Stunde hat es gedauert, da lief schon alles wieder wie vorher.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2012)

Moinmoin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2012)

god kväll


----------



## Kamsi (24. Juli 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Jedes Mal wenn ic hwas von Epic Meal Time anseh bekomm ich dermaßen hunger, is net auszuhalten.
> Im Kühlschrank is zwar noch Kuchen aber wenn die da immer so viel Fleisch haben will ich auch Fleisch^^








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=34n6s-17AsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Juli 2012)

Zombieveganer, als Ex-Veganer lach ich grad so hart


----------



## Reflox (24. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ex-Veganer







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UsjtWb0r4Xc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Murfy (25. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ex-Veganer


Wie konntest du es nur wagen dich dem Fleisch zu entsagen?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Davatar (25. Juli 2012)

Morgen Loits!

Wer das letzte Open-Beta-Wochenede von Path of Exile verpasst hat, kann das Spiel am kommenden Wochenende nochmal ausprobieren:
Path of Exile - Public Weekend

Path of Exile ist ein Hack'n'Slay, im Gegensatz zu Diablo 3 auch im effektiven Hack'n'Slay-Stil gehalten. Es hat ne recht grosse Klassenauswahl, obwohl ich finde, dass die sich nicht so wahnsinnig stark untereinander unterscheiden. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, soll das Spiel bei Release FTP sein und sich hauptsächlich über Gimmiks im Item-Shop finanzieren. Ich hab das Spiel an der letzten Open Beta mal angetestet. Es macht durchaus Spass, hat mich dann aber auch nur zwei Tage wirklich gefesselt, danach fand ichs ein Bisschen öde. Aber damals hatt ich auch noch recht hohe Erwartungen an D3 (war vor D3-Release). Vielleicht wär das heute bei mir anders ^^
Wie auch immer, schauts Euch mal an. Mein einzig wirklich grosser Kritikpunkt ist, dass es kein Ingame-Gold gibt, sondern dass alles über die Spruchrollen gehandelt wird. Ansonsten ist das Spiel ein nettes Hack'n'Slay.


----------



## xynlovesit (25. Juli 2012)

Kein Mac Support, also schonmal scheisse.


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juli 2012)

mir ist gerade aufgefallen das sean seine signatur auf die brüste seines avatars schaut


----------



## Davatar (25. Juli 2012)

Mac Support o_O igitt...aber wenn Du unbedingt auf Deinem Macbook zocken willst, hol Dir Crossover oder sowas.


----------



## xynlovesit (25. Juli 2012)

Diablo 3 Mac Support, igitt, Left 4 Dead 2 Mac Support, igitt, Warcraft 3 Mac Support igitt, Bioshock 2 Mac Support igitt.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juli 2012)

Du hast mich missverstanden. Mit "igitt" meinte ich "Igitt, wie kann man nur auf nem Mac Games zocken?", aber damit wir hier nicht gleich in ne religiöse Diskussion ausarten hab ich geschrieben, dass man beispielsweise mit Crossover auch Games ohne Mac-Support zocken kann.
Ausserdem ist Path of Exile noch in der Beta, kann also durchaus sein, dass der Mac-Support irgendwann noch kommen wird.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen *Davatar wertvolle Lebenszeit klau*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bURx59mAiQw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xynlovesit (25. Juli 2012)

Ich weis schon was du meinst Und dazu habe ich Parallels Desktop 7, kannst also direkt auf dem Mac noch ein Fenster aufmachen mit Windows 7, finde ich super. Funktioniert ohne Probleme. 

Im FAQ steht auch, dass sie nach dem Release wohlmöglich eine Mac Version rausbringen werden.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Juli 2012)

Und was ist mit Linux?


----------



## xynlovesit (25. Juli 2012)

Dazu gibt's auch Neuigkeiten, falls du Left 4 Dead 2 interessiert bist, wird Valve es bald über Steam auch über Linux anbieten. Hoffe das wird der erste Schritt in diese Richtung sein.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Juli 2012)

ich weiß, werde aber am Wochenende wier Windows installieren, Linux ist z.Z. nur Übergang


----------



## Davatar (25. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Guten Morgen *Davatar wertvolle Lebenszeit klau*


Nicht schon wieder :O




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





xynlovesit schrieb:


> Dazu gibt's auch Neuigkeiten, falls du Left 4 Dead 2 interessiert bist, wird Valve es bald über Steam auch über Linux anbieten. Hoffe das wird der erste Schritt in diese Richtung sein.


Wenn wir grad bei Valve sind. Gabs eigentlich irgendwann mal Infos über HL2 Episode Three oder gar HL3? Der einzige Shooter auf den ich mich wirklich freuen könnte ^^


----------



## Murfy (25. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn wir grad bei Valve sind. Gabs eigentlich irgendwann mal Infos über HL2 Episode Three oder gar HL3? Der einzige Shooter auf den ich mich wirklich freuen könnte ^^



War das nicht ein April-Scherz wo noch ganz klein ein "D" alá 3D im Half-Life-Symbol versteckt war?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2012)

Morgeeeen


----------



## win3ermute (25. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Immer diese Fälschungen... jeder weiß, daß dies das Original ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Oder die beiden...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

Morgen ihr süßen!


----------



## Murfy (25. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Morgen ihr süßen!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. Juli 2012)

oh man sean. da haste aber was angerichtet ^^ der wird dich jetzt noch lange verfolgen


----------



## ego1899 (25. Juli 2012)

Moin Moin ihr Nasen! 

Schade das mit dem Raving Rabbid wollte ich posten, aber das mit Pikavieh is auch nice den kannte ich noch nich...


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

Bin mal Dota2 zocken >.>


----------



## Murfy (25. Juli 2012)

Mein Kopf bringt mich grad sowas von um... das macht mich noch unmotivierter als ich schon bin und kriege hier auf der Arbeit nichts aufe Reihe...

mfg


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2012)

Kopfschmerz gefahr ist heute in der Tat hoch- wer nicht genug trinkt und sich körperlich zu sehr anstrengt, schaufelt sich sein eigenes Grab ^^

Eindeutig zu heiß heute.
Trotzdem schon schön braun geworden in der Sonne.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Mein Kopf bringt mich grad sowas von um... das macht mich noch unmotivierter als ich schon bin und kriege hier auf der Arbeit nichts aufe Reihe...
> 
> mfg





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Pass auf das ist zu Brutal! Nachher wirste noch gebannt >.>


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juli 2012)

es ist so warm warum kann das nicht angenehmer sein von den temperaturen


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nicht schon wieder :O
> 
> *Edward Munchs "Der Schrei"*



Kennt ihr dazu die Vorgeschichte? Nein? Dann freut euch auf "Der Schrei Origins"!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Juli 2012)

So laut Konov hab ich mir hetue mein Grab geschaufelt -.- das war heute zu viel *verreck*


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> So laut Konov hab ich mir hetue mein Grab geschaufelt -.- das war heute zu viel *verreck*



Tja ich krieg heut auch nix mehr auf die Kette... bissl mitm Bike geübt und durch die Sonne gelatscht... das reicht für den rest des Tages.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Juli 2012)

hab mir heute wieder 20km gegönnt


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hab mir heute wieder 20km gegönnt



Wäre möglich gewesen trotz Hitze, aber ich schwitze recht viel und da hatte ich echt kein Bock drauf. ^^


----------



## Kamsi (25. Juli 2012)

http://bit.ly/N2MXUL


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2012)

Bin eben fast 10 KM gelaufen, war nass von oben bis unten... aber war gut


----------



## H2OTest (25. Juli 2012)

laufen darf ich noch nicht 

edit: so, Tshirt im Gefrierschrank, hoffe das hilft


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> laufen darf ich noch nicht
> 
> edit: so, Tshirt im Gefrierschrank, hoffe das hilft




Tshirts bitte nicht bügeln, wenn man schon drinsteckt.


----------



## Ol@f (26. Juli 2012)

Soo... gleich meine letzte Klausur des Semesters und dann den endlich Semesterferien.


----------



## Davatar (26. Juli 2012)

Morgen!

Gestern war mein einziger Abend diese Woche an dem ich Zeit zum zocken gehabt hätte. Ausserdem hab ich rausgefunden, dass Ragnarok Online mittlerweile wieder FTP ist  Also wollt ich da ein bis drei Stündchen zocken. Doch was war? Telefonanrufe, einer nach dem anderen, alles wegen unwichtigem Mist. Als die dann durch waren, wars Mitternacht  *heul*


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2012)

Moinsen 

Zu waaaaaaaaaaarm

aber besser als Dauerregen


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2012)

lieber dauerregen als den dreck -.-


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> lieber dauerregen als den dreck -.-



naja aber im dauerregen könntest du auch nicht laufen geschweige denn biken ^^


----------



## Murfy (26. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> naja aber im dauerregen könntest du auch nicht laufen geschweige denn biken ^^



Klar. Laufband oder dieses Raddingen da (Verdammt ich habe es in letzter Zeit mit Wörtern.). 

mfg


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Klar. Laufband oder dieses Raddingen da (Verdammt ich habe es in letzter Zeit mit Wörtern.).
> 
> mfg



Joa aber das ist ja nicht dasselbe....


----------



## Davatar (26. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> naja aber im dauerregen könntest du auch nicht laufen geschweige denn biken ^^


Solangs warm ist hält kein Regen nen anständigen Biker vom fahren ab


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2012)

dito


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2012)

http://www.neatorama.com/2012/07/25/hotel-replaces-bible-with-fifty-shades-of-grey/


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

ihr habt doch nur unanständiges m kopp tztztztz


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2012)

sean und olli haben uns versaut ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

ach die kinder haben doch eh nur kirmes im brägen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juli 2012)

Nachem frühmorgendlichen Joggen gehts jetzt ins Freibad ,cya.


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

willste etwa den kadaver braten?


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juli 2012)

Bräune muss


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

ach neee ich sitz mit venti auf höchstleistung im zimmer und wälze hefter
kellerbräune is eh am besten


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Moin ihr Nasen

Bei euch so warm? In meiner Wohnung sind es kühle 23 Grad ohne irgendwelche Ventilatoren^^


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

ja hier isses scheiße warm. 32° außerdem hab ich ab 4 uhr die sonne auf fenster ballern....


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Haha, freut mich das du schwitzt xD


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

naja schwitzen tu ich nicht mehr. nachher vllt wieder, wenn ich mich aufs rad schwinge. atm isses einfach nur eklig.
aber kann nachher gerne ein bild von meinen durchgeschwitzen adoniskörper schicken


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Wenn du Weiblich wärst würd ich ja sagen, aber NEIN DANKE


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

ach komm, da stehste doch drauf


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Ich glaub meine Festplatte beweist was anderes


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juli 2012)

Die Bilder von mir gibts immer noch ? Ich dacht die hättest du gelöscht


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Die Bilder von mir gibts immer noch ? Ich dacht die hättest du gelöscht



Ich hatte nie ein einziges Bild von dir du Affe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

Moin


----------



## xynlovesit (26. Juli 2012)

Ich lege mich spaeter bei 32 Grad an den Strand ^^ mal etwas Bräune jetzt kriegen.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und damit verabschiede ich mich, bis zu den Nachtschwärmern^^


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2012)

gebt bei amazon wow pandaria ein scrollt runter bis zu kunden die das kauften kauften auch

geht auf seite 6 von 10 und schaut euch ganz rechts das buch an

"Die erfolgreiche abschlussarbeit für dummies"

deshalb gibts wohl immer soviel umfragen zum thema mmos fürs studium ^^


----------



## Murfy (26. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gebt bei amazon wow pandaria ein scrollt runter bis zu kunden die das kauften kauften auch
> 
> geht auf seite 6 von 10 und schaut euch ganz rechts das buch an
> 
> ...



Du musst aber ziemlich langeweile haben um das zu machen, oder?

Mich persönlich interessiert nicht Seite 6/10 von den Sachen die Kunden kauften die das kauften. 

mfg


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juli 2012)

langeweile nicht ^^ ist so nen kleines suchspiel was ich mit nem bekannten habe ^^

ist interessant halt sich das anzuschauen wie bei amazon die sachen verlinkt untereinander sind


----------



## Murfy (26. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HvS24Rv4nI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein letzter verrückter Fund für heute und ich mach Feierabend.

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

Hab da mal ne Frage. Wollte mir 8 GB RAM-Riegel kaufen, muss ich da was beachten ? In Bezug auf das Mainboard ?


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

nicht das ich jetzt wüsste. außer du benutzt ein board von vor 100 jahren
wobei ich an sich kei pro auf dem gebiet bin


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne Frage. Wollte mir 8 GB RAM-Riegel kaufen, muss ich da was beachten ? In Bezug auf das Mainboard ?



2 mal 4 nehmen, und darauf achten ob dein board ddr2 oder ddr3 ram braucht  bzw ob dein board soviel unterstützt


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

danke wasser. der satz ist mir net eingefallen


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 2 mal 4 nehmen, und darauf achten ob dein board ddr2 oder ddr3 ram braucht  bzw ob dein board soviel unterstützt



Er sagte ja nicht wie viele. Vielleicht kauft er sich ja 2x8GB. Sicherlich nicht sinnvoll weil man es noch nicht ausnutzen kann mit Spielen, aber bei den Preisen... who cares? ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2012)

naja bei spielen an sich nicht. aber ein 20 mp foto in die bildbearbeitung laden bringt da schon mehr ^^
wobei ich dem dram immer noch net so ganz traue(auch wenn ichs selber nutze), zu schnelle entladung und speicher verlust vs. viel speicher ^^
bin mal auf die neue generation gespannt


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2012)

hmm ... wolte mal n panorama erstellen, alsgimp dann meinte das die datei um die 200mb groß wird dachte ich mir "Naund?" - hmm und dann hat mein pc gute nacht gesagt xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

Hab momentan 2x2 GB von Elixier oder so, werde mir dann aber 2x4 bestellen von Kingston. Danke euch


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab momentan 2x2 GB von Elixier oder so, werde mir dann aber 2x4 bestellen von Kingston. Danke euch



Kingston ist gut. :3 Hab bei mir 2x4GB DDR3 1333MHz von Kingston Value drin. Naja, was soll ich schon groß sagen außer "läuft"? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

Jo die werde ich mir auch zulegen. Mit Elixier hatte ich damals nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (mussten 2x ausgetauscht werden, da kaputt). Ein Wunder, dass sie jetzt laufen ^^


----------



## Saji (26. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Jo die werde ich mir auch zulegen. Mit Elixier hatte ich damals nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht (mussten 2x ausgetauscht werden, da kaputt). Ein Wunder, dass sie jetzt laufen ^^



Schon blöd wenn sie gleich zweimal getauscht werden mussten. Einmal ist ja noch okay, Montagsriegel erwischt, aber beim zweiten Mal würde ich was anderes wollen. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2012)

Ja, kann aber auch sein, dass sie beim Händler zu dumm waren. Mein PC wurd damals von nem Prakti zusammengebaut, dabei hat der irgend ein Kabel zu nah am Mainboard-Lüfter (dat Teil was da drauf sitzt, kenne mich da net so gut aus ) gelegt, so das der nicht richtig lief und ich Bluescreens of Death bekam. Und die haben dann erstmal einen Monat nach dem Problem gesucht, bis es mir dann aufgefallen ist... die Vollpfosten.

Und naja, die Verarbeitung an sich war ne Katastrophe, hatte ihn schon 2x in der Reparatur deswegen. Aber jetzt schaut es wieder besser aus, nur halt viel Geld innen Sand gesetzt


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2012)

Mit Kingston und Corsair kannst nix falsch machen... guck welcher günstiger ist...

Ansonsten wurde ja schon gesagt, 2x4GB


----------



## refload (27. Juli 2012)

Geiler Start  Sonne! Bisschen Arbeiten und ab 1 Uhr Steaks vom Grill genießen! 
Jetzt erst mal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6xd8542AVg reinziehen und den morgen genießen!


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juli 2012)

so ich bin dann auch mal wach * caffe und choco crispys rumreich*


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2012)

Morgen!

Man sollte unter der Woche keine Geburtstagsparties besuchen oder wenn, dann nicht so viel trinken -.-
Heute erst mal verpennt, dann den Laptop-Adapter vergessen, im Büro wollt ich dann ne Präsentation für den Nachmittag erstellen, aber musste feststellen, dass ich den Laptop über Nacht wohl im Standby gelassen hatte und er nun keinen Saft mehr hat. Nur lässt sich der Laptop ohne Adapter nicht laden x_x
Zum Glück hatte ein Arbeitskollege nen richtigen Adapter und liess mich den Laptop aufladen. Sonst wär heute Nachmittag Improvisation gefragt gewesen. Gut, im Improvisieren an Meetings und Präsentationen bin ich eigentlich Spitze, aber ne Firmenpräsentation benötigt einfach nen gewissen Teil an Bildchen, sonst wirkts einfach unprofessionell.

Wie dem auch sei: Ich werd wohl mein generelles "Unterderwoche-Trinkverbot" wieder reaktivieren.


----------



## Magogan (27. Juli 2012)

Hab gestern mein Regal auseinander gebaut und ca. 3 Stunden damit verbracht, die Dinge, die da drauf waren, irgendwie zu ordnen ... Dabei wollte ich nur ein einziges Kabel verlegen (nämlich das von der Wii zum Projektor), was ich aber noch bestellen musste, weshalb ich aber schonmal ein anderes Kabel verlegt habe (Playstation 2 zum Projektor). Naja, das ging nicht, ohne das Regal auseinander zu bauen ...

Ich warte jetzt auf die Lieferung von dem Kabel, das ich verlegen muss, bevor ich mein Regal wieder zusammenbauen kann ... Im MediaMarkt hatten die das leider auch nicht vorrätig, sonst hätte ich es da gekauft ...

Und das alles nur, weil ich _The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_ auf der Wii spielen will


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Guck ma Reflox, wo ich hingehe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich jemals im RL sehe, nehme ich dich Kreuzweise -.- 

Dein Avatar ist doof :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Ich schau mir eh nur DCVDNS an und hau dann ab.. 

like a boss 

(nein natürlich nischt)


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juli 2012)

@ Reflox, man könnte ja mit der Bahn nach Hamburg fahren


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Ich habe besseres zu tun, als einen Tag im Zug zu verbringen =/


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

Hajo


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2012)

Du magst die 257ers doch garnicht ,welche Live übrigends überragend sind


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

Gleich Feierabend und dann ab zum Kollegen und dann zum Studio... dort ist es zum Glück gut klimatisiert....

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Du magst die 257ers doch garnicht ,welche Live übrigends überragend sind



I don't care, wenn ich die Tickets für lau kriege


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Der wurd doch schon gefasst Reflox...

http://www.bild.de/news/inland/vergewaltigung/schwimmbad-vergewaltiger-geschnappt-25367616.bild.html


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Sorry ich les halt nicht die Bild, wurde vorher gerade auf FB geteilt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Mimimimimi ich entschuldige mich vielmals, kannst auch auf jeder anderen News Seite nachlesen Mister...


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

Hey, das war doch nicht böse gemeint :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Ok ok, alles gut


----------



## Reflox (27. Juli 2012)

pöh :<


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Juli 2012)

Ich denk die ganze Zeit: Hä wer ist der User? Aber dabei ist das die ganze Zeit SHikari, das du mal deinen Avatar änderst hätt' ich nicht gedacht^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2012)

Joa Dolan is gone


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

Heute Abend schwimmen fuck yeah ,ich freu mich so. Olympia bockt.


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jwO_7X8bM1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Havin a fuckin good time today.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juli 2012)

Heute abend gibt es Große Beefsteacks, Proteinshakes  ....


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Heute abend gibt es Große Beefsteacks, Proteinshakes  ....


und Ente mit Frenchdress? ;D


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juli 2012)

ja :3


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2012)

Dann baller ich dir vor die Füße bis du cripwalkst.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juli 2012)

Ich bin's 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LePPt654LEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Moin ihr Lappen


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

Lappen ist soooo 2011


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juli 2012)

Shikari eins muss ich dir sagen, ich finde es sehr toll das du das Wort Lappen benutzt hast, den Lappen ist schon seit Jahren mein Lieblingswort. höhöhhöhöhö


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Lappen ist soooo 2011



Dude ... IDGAF?


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

you better should 
ich weiß wo du wohnst altaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Moin ihr Lappen



Du bistn Lauch wie Money Boy.


----------



## orkman (28. Juli 2012)

beschissener morgen ... 4 stunden schlaf ... einmal wach geworden und konnt net mehr pennen .. dann ne scheiss doku ueber die evolution des menschen gesehen


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Juli 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> dann ne scheiss doku ueber die evolution des menschen gesehen



aber weil die so scheisse war, hat man sie sich auch angeschaut


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (28. Juli 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> aber weil die so scheisse war, hat man sie sich auch angeschaut



lief nix besseres um die uhrzeit ... ausser looney toons in denen davon gesprochen wurde dass duffy ducks freundin (nicht daisy , eine andere ente die ich nicht kannte) ihren cheff mit ner schere umbringt ... meine kinder (die ich spaeter vllt mal haben werde) lass ich den schund von heutzutage sicher nicht sehen ... sowas in ner kinderserie 0.o


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Haha, seit ich Tabby als Profilbild habe, wird mein Profil täglich mehrfach besucht! Jetzt weiss ich wie es ist, wenn man Tittenbonus hat


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

& ich lauf seitdem ich sturmfrei habe nur noch nackt durch die wohnung :3


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2012)

Bitte keine weiteren Details, mich hebts grad. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> & ich lauf seitdem ich sturmfrei habe nur noch nackt durch die wohnung :3



LIVESTREAM!


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

k


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Bitte keine weiteren Details, mich hebts grad.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sagt der, der einen Smiley benutzt welcher seine eigene Kotze wieder aufleckt


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2012)

Dei Muada. :>


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Dei Muada. :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das nur bei mir so, dass alles auf buffed irgendwie kleiner ist? D:


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2012)

Kannte ich schon, trotzdem gut. 

Dei Mudda is so dick, die piept beim rückwärts gehen.


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Deine Mutter ist so fett, wenn sie in nem gelben Jogginanzug den Berg hochrennt, meinen alle die Sonne gehe auf.


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2012)

Ich kenn ihn so:

Deine Mudda is so dick, wenn sie mit nem gelben Badeanzug vom Hochhaus springt meinen alle die Sonne geht unter. 

BTW: Wer isn diese hässliche Skrillexverschnitttussi in deiner Sig?


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

Deine Mutter hat die Maße 90-60-90 & das andere Bein auch


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich kenn ihn so:
> 
> 
> BTW: Wer isn diese hässliche Skrillexverschnitttussi in deiner Sig?



Skrillexverschnitttussi
Skrillexverschnitttussi
Skrillexverschnitttussi
Skrillexverschnitttussi
Skrillexverschnitttussi





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=umDr0mPuyQc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (28. Juli 2012)

Ich musste gerade so herzhaft lachen.


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

LACHEN? Das ist als ob du sagen würdest Justin Bieber hätte Eier!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die Ähnlichkeit ist überragend!


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3NY7nAQnQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ihr seid alle sooooo boring, Mutter Witze mal ehrlich ? Ist doch totaaaal Mainstream...


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R9uAokxiORc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juli 2012)

reisefertig


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

oh da hätte ich jetzt auch richtig lust drauf


----------



## win3ermute (28. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist... irgendwie völlig dämlich und gleichermaßen faszinierend


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> reisefertig



Da schick ich mal Grüße hinterher ^^

Mir fällt wieder auf, wie ähnlich sich meine Stadtschlampe und dein Bike sind, von ein paar Details mal abgesehen. 
Viel Spass auf jedenfall, wo immer du auch hingurkst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

LUSTLOSIGKEIT ._.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> LUSTLOSIGKEIT ._.




i could be your girlfriend to night


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juli 2012)

ging zu meinem vater


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Meine macht heut nen Mädelsabend, so why not ?


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

Meine kommt heute Abend vor bei & pennt hier.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Was bin ich deine ? Ok, bin los


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTTtwoIE5lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetzt mal ernsthaft, ich will auf diesen Schrottplatz^^


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

haha ist doch ein schrottplatz wie jeder anderer 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2AF-5bP1tYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Sag doch gleich, du willst auf diese Ische


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Bei uns gibts keine Schrottplätze :<

Ja die Ische wär auch net schlecht 

Ach übrigens, das Lied heisst F.A.V. 2011 nicht Stirb du HRNSHN^^


----------



## Olliruh (28. Juli 2012)

plz tell me moar


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2012)

Moah grad Ultra Crash mitm Pc >.<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Moah grad Ultra Crash mitm Pc >.<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie das grad einfach auf FB gepostet wurde, passt perfekt


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2012)

Nice Shikari


 Morgen geh ich grillen, da freu ich mich drauf^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Reflox dein Frauentausch Video ist hilarious  Ich kann net mehr xD


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

1 oder 2?^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Mit den Schneebällen, besonders wegen dem Kommentar ganz unten


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

Aah  danke^^

Der Kommentar über meine Probleme?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Ja das auch, aber eher wegen der Interpretation der "Schneebälle"


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

achsoo^^


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2012)

Über was labert ihr?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2012)

Schokolade... 

Ich bin mal wech, zur Freundin. Man sieht sich


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2012)

Viel spaß!


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

noiin, ich lade doch grade den dritten hoch :<


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2012)

Hä wat?


----------



## Reflox (28. Juli 2012)

> Hallo..
> 
> Ich habe mich auf einer Pornoseite angemeldet, die Geld kostet. Das wusste ich und ich hatte auch vor zu bezahlen. Nun mein Problem:
> 
> ...



Ich brech ab xD


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2012)

Morgen


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2012)

Moinmoin!


----------



## Zonalar (29. Juli 2012)




----------



## xynlovesit (29. Juli 2012)

So Leute, ab sofort weht mir hier, ein ganz ein anderer Wind durch diesen.. eh, Saustall  hier! Dieses Lachse rumgearbeite am Sonntag, das muss mir aufhoeren. Leute schlafen bis 12 Uhr Mittags, das muss sich mal vorstellen! Nachbarn maehen um 7 Uhr Morgens den Rasen im Garten, glaub mein Hamster.. ehm, , pupt! UND sobald ich am Fenster stehe und rausschaue um zu gucken, wer da den scheiss Rasen maeht, ist es ploetzlich leise.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Juli 2012)

Ibash-Zitat:

<molo> C:>ping god
<molo> Ping request could not find host god. Please check the name and try again.
<molo> es ist also wahr, gott existiert nicht
<mrmin123> vielleicht ist auch einfach nur sein server down

Ich kann nichtmehr *lach*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2012)

MOIN MOIN


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2012)

hallo :3


----------



## Olliruh (29. Juli 2012)

Morgen 
Pizza & Bier am "Morgen" <3


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Juli 2012)

> Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, was ich jetzt am besten machen könnte? Und ob es Probleme geben könnte, weil ich bin ja erst 14...



rofl




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (29. Juli 2012)

Morgen!

Ich will endlich Torchlight 2 spielen


----------



## xynlovesit (29. Juli 2012)

WARUM HAT DEUTSCHLAND NOCH NICHT MAL 1 BRONZE?! Naja wenigstens sind wir Weltmeister im zahlen.


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2012)

Dursuche creepy seiten mit (unabsichtlicher) creepy/psychohafter dubstep musik.

BEST IDEA EVER




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2012)

> Was bedeutet der Status "Beantwortet"?
> - Ein Ticket mit dem Status “Beantwortet” bedeut, dass ein Mitarbeiter unseres Kundendienstes eine Antwort auf Ihr Ticket gegeben hat.



Oh mein Gott! Da wäre ich jetzt nicht drauf gekommen ohne die Hilfe von Blizzard!!!


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2012)

Ich bin traurig :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2012)

Wasch los Reflöxchen ?


----------



## Reflox (29. Juli 2012)

Eine gute WoW Freundin von mir war vor 11 Tagen on und ich erwische sie nie :< Vermutlich ist sie wieder für Monate off :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2012)

Mhh das ist doof, WoW ist aber auch nicht die beste Kontaktbörse


----------



## Zonalar (29. Juli 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Eine gute WoW Freundin von mir war vor 11 Tagen on und ich erwische sie nie :< Vermutlich ist sie wieder für Monate off :<



First World Problem.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Juli 2012)

Guten Morgen. 

Habe Samstag Nacht The Dark Knight Rises gesehen und war nicht begeistert wie erwartet. Die Synchronisation, wahrscheinlich auch die Orginalversion von Bane und Batman ist echt grottenschlecht. Die Betonung so mancher Sätze von Bane ist fürn Hintern.

Der Film an sich, die Art der Inszenierung, die Bebilderung ... das ist geil wie erwartet. Aber irgendwie ... ein Ticken zu wenig Anarchie, wichtige Punkte kommen zu kurz, einige Themen werden immer wieder aufgegriffen (z. B. an der Börse) und nerven, dann eben diese Vertonung ...


----------



## Davatar (30. Juli 2012)

Geh ihn heut Abend schaun, dann geb ich meine Meinung dazu ab.

Ahja, moin.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juli 2012)

Morgen ,grad beim Augenarzt gewesen & es ist herausgekommen das meine Augen sich auf +2.75 verschlechtert haben. GENIAL -.-
Bei der Polizei ist die mindestanforderung +2.50 ... so eine kacke


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen ,grad beim Augenarzt gewesen & es ist herausgekommen das meine Augen sich auf +2.75 verschlechtert haben. GENIAL -.-
> Bei der Polizei ist die mindestanforderung +2.50 ... so eine kacke



Sei froh, muss den scheiss Job jemand anderes machen. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nein ich will das machen :<


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein ich will das machen :<



Arroganter Arsch der Phelps


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Arroganter Arsch der Phelps



Jo die Amis mal wieder. 

mfg


----------



## Olliruh (30. Juli 2012)

Jop so gut er auch schwimmen mag,asi ist das trotzdem


----------



## Magogan (30. Juli 2012)

Mach doch eine Augen-OP Olli 

Kostet halt nur ein paar tausend Euro ...


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

25 Dollar für Castle Story gespendet und damit Kickstarter-, Beta- und Final Version in einem ^^
Ick freu mir drauf!!! 


Und für den kreditkartenscheiss gurke ich ne dreiviertelstunde in der Stadt herum um eine Tankstelle zu finden, die VISA Prepaid kreditkarten verkauft... kaufe dort die Karte, muss dann noch zur Bank, das Geld holen, wieder zurück zur Tanke, die Karte aktivieren und am Schalter aufladen lassen, dann wieder nach Hause und Karte online nochmal aktivieren und DANN endlich gehts.

Komplizierter Scheiss aber es geht 

Und da mir Kickstarter riet "Time to tell the World about it!", hier bitte:

edit, da der Link falls es jemanden interessiert: http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/902505202/castle-story


----------



## Ogil (30. Juli 2012)

Na dann is ja klar, Mr. Postman85


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Na dann is ja klar, Mr. Postman85



Fand den Namen passend ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Kann man bei Kickstarter mittlerweile mit PayPal zahlen ? Dann würde ich auch für CastleStory spenden, war mir von Anfang an sympathisch


----------



## Magogan (30. Juli 2012)

Toll, jetzt ist meine Bestellung nicht angekommen innerhalb der angegebenen Lieferzeit -.-

Hab zwar nur 1,01 Euro bezahlt für die Bestellung inklusive Lieferung, aber trotzdem doof ...

Ok, soll bis morgen angekommen sein, hab mich vertan ^^ Aber echt ziemlich lange dafür, dass ich es am Mittwoch, dem 25.07., bestellt habe ...

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000OL8NTA <-- das da hab ich bestellt


----------



## Tidra-on (30. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Habe Samstag Nacht The Dark Knight Rises gesehen und war nicht begeistert wie erwartet. Die Synchronisation, wahrscheinlich auch die Orginalversion von Bane und Batman ist echt grottenschlecht. Die Betonung so mancher Sätze von Bane ist fürn Hintern.
> 
> Der Film an sich, die Art der Inszenierung, die Bebilderung ... das ist geil wie erwartet. Aber irgendwie ... ein Ticken zu wenig Anarchie, wichtige Punkte kommen zu kurz, einige Themen werden immer wieder aufgegriffen (z. B. an der Börse) und nerven, dann eben diese Vertonung ...



Fangen wir beim guten an: Der Film bildet nen würdigen Abschluss. Vor allem das Battie älter wird ist endlich mal ne schöne Sache in dem ganzen Superheldenmurks. Bane hat mich weniger die Stimme gestört als vielmehr das man wenn man ihn schon so übermächtig hinstellen will und Gestik etc. eh nicht zu sehen ist, hätte man sich durch aus bei diversen Wrestlern oder Kampfsportlern mit eindrucksvollerem Körperbau bedienen können. Batmans Stimme wurde im deutschen leider vor allem in lauten Passagen zu sehr überzogen. Wirkte stellenweise schon lächerlich. Die Orginalversion soll ja wohl nochmal überarbeitet worden sein. Mir kam Catwoman und wie sie überhaupt dazu wird komplett zu kurz , da hätte man mehr draus machen können. Und auch Robins Einsatz als "Robin" hätte ich mir früher im Film gewünscht. Der Plöt an sich war ok. Aber diese quasi Wiederholungsgeschichte vom ersten Teil war mir dann doch zu wenig. Leider der schlechteste Teil der Reihe.


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kann man bei Kickstarter mittlerweile mit PayPal zahlen ? Dann würde ich auch für CastleStory spenden, war mir von Anfang an sympathisch



Leider nein, deshalb ja das rumgewurschtel mit Prepaid Kreditkarte - über Amazon Payment.
Insofern gut weil Amazon Account hat praktisch jeder... aber schlecht, denn kreditkarte hat nicht jeder.

Mittlerweile aber glücklichweise auch machbar - Tankstellen sei dank. ^^

Das Spiel muss übelst geil sein.
Ist zwar ähnlich wie Minecraft, sagt mir aber mehr zu, weils nicht aus der Egoperspektive ist und es primär darum geht mit den goldenen Männchen im RTS Style ne Burg zu bauen. 
Und für so ein projekt geb ich dann auch gern mal 25 Euro aus. Zumal ich jetzt Zugriff auf Alpha und Beta hab.


edit:
Genau genommen sinds nicht 25 Euro sondern 25 Dollar, also 20 Euro.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Dann werde ich mal bei der rot-gelben Muschel vorbei schauen, ob die solche Karten haben. Haben die ein festes Guthaben oder ist das quasi wie ne Kreditkarte ?


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dann werde ich mal bei der rot-gelben Muschel vorbei schauen, ob die solche Karten haben. Haben die ein festes Guthaben oder ist das quasi wie ne Kreditkarte ?



Also meine war eine "MyWireCard Visa 2go"....

Die Karte kostet 10 Euro anner Tanke.
Erste Aufladung ist umsonst und kann mit 25, 50 oder 100 Euro erfolgen

Das Guthaben ist immer nur soviel, wie du drauflädst. Wie eine Prepaid Telefonkarte ^^ z.b. von O2


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2012)

Ah das ist ja geil, werd ich mir morgen dann auch besorgen 

Danke dir ^^


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ah das ist ja geil, werd ich mir morgen dann auch besorgen
> 
> Danke dir ^^



Nicht dafür


----------



## Murfy (30. Juli 2012)

Na super... jetzt darf ich wohl allein ins Studio weil der Kollege seiner Freundin beim schleppen helfen muss... man man man, Frauen. 

mfg


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Habe Samstag Nacht The Dark Knight Rises gesehen und war nicht begeistert wie erwartet. Die Synchronisation, wahrscheinlich auch die Orginalversion von Bane und Batman ist echt grottenschlecht. Die Betonung so mancher Sätze von Bane ist fürn Hintern.
> 
> Der Film an sich, die Art der Inszenierung, die Bebilderung ... das ist geil wie erwartet. Aber irgendwie ... ein Ticken zu wenig Anarchie, wichtige Punkte kommen zu kurz, einige Themen werden immer wieder aufgegriffen (z. B. an der Börse) und nerven, dann eben diese Vertonung ...





Tidra-on schrieb:


> Fangen wir beim guten an: Der Film bildet nen würdigen Abschluss. Vor allem das Battie älter wird ist endlich mal ne schöne Sache in dem ganzen Superheldenmurks. Bane hat mich weniger die Stimme gestört als vielmehr das man wenn man ihn schon so übermächtig hinstellen will und Gestik etc. eh nicht zu sehen ist, hätte man sich durch aus bei diversen Wrestlern oder Kampfsportlern mit eindrucksvollerem Körperbau bedienen können. Batmans Stimme wurde im deutschen leider vor allem in lauten Passagen zu sehr überzogen. Wirkte stellenweise schon lächerlich. Die Orginalversion soll ja wohl nochmal überarbeitet worden sein. Mir kam Catwoman und wie sie überhaupt dazu wird komplett zu kurz , da hätte man mehr draus machen können. Und auch Robins Einsatz als "Robin" hätte ich mir früher im Film gewünscht. Der Plöt an sich war ok. Aber diese quasi Wiederholungsgeschichte vom ersten Teil war mir dann doch zu wenig. Leider der schlechteste Teil der Reihe.


So gestern sah ich den Film auch im Kino und hier meine Meinung:
Ich fand die Synchronisation jetzt nicht sooo wahnsinnig schlecht. Es gab eigentlich nur 2 Stellen, in der ich sie wirklich mies fand: am Anfang im Flugzeug und dort, wo Batman so rumschreit. Ansonsten wars mehr oder weniger ok.
Bane fand ich ehrlich gesagt recht lahm. Da waren die Bösewichte aus dem ersten und zweiten Teil wesentlich glaubwürdiger. Bane ist in diesem Film im Grunde genommen einfach nur ein Muskelprotz, der ein paar Fanatiker anführt, aber mehr halt eben leider nicht. Gerade die Stelle, in der Alfred zu Batman sagt, dass er mit der Schnelligkeit und Wendigkeit Banes nicht mehr mithalten könne, fand ich derb lächerlich, da Bane überhaupt nicht agil erscheint...
Catwoman fand ich mehr oder weniger ok.


Spoiler



Den ganzen Film über fragte ich mich, ob der Polizist jetzt eigentlich Robin ist und ob er irgendwann noch in seine Robin-Rolle aufgehen wird. Als er dann am Schluss doch noch zu Robin wurde, war ich zwar zufrieden, weil er absolut in die Robin-Rolle passt, aber auch gleichzeitig völlig unzufrieden, weils sich jetzt einfach anfühlt, als würde das Batman-Robin-Duo fehlen. Denn eigentlich hört die Geschichte nach dem 3. Teil ja auf und ein Robin-Only-Film wäre dann irgendwie doch lächerlich...


Was ich aber extrem mies fand, war diese Rücken-Einrenkszene. Ich meine, ich bin kein Arzt, aber ich denke nicht, dass man sowas einfach mal schnell schnell wieder hinbiegen und danach mit ein paar Tagen Training wieder aufbauen kann...

Absolut fantastisch fand ich aber die Szene mit dem Tribunal: Tod oder Exil? 



Spoiler



Ok, Tod durch Exil


Und die Szene in der die Cops auf die Soldaten zurennen und danach die Massen-Schlägerei fand ich auch top.

Alles in allem ist der 3. Teil sicher der schlechteste der drei Teile, aber dennoch ein recht unterhaltsamer Film und ich bin froh, ihn im Kino gesehn zu haben


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was ich aber extrem mies fand, war diese Rücken-Einrenkszene. Ich meine, ich bin kein Arzt, aber ich denke nicht, dass man sowas einfach mal schnell schnell wieder hinbiegen und danach mit ein paar Tagen Training wieder aufbauen kann...



Die Stelle mag vllt sehr kur vorgekommen sein, aber es waren doch immerhin 5 Monate ...


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2012)

5 Monate? Ok dann hab ich da falsch aufgepasst, ich dachte das waren da nur noch 23 Tage oder sowas.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

so hab ich es zumindestens verstanden


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> 25 Dollar für Castle Story gespendet und damit Kickstarter-, Beta- und Final Version in einem ^^
> Ick freu mir drauf!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Cooles Spielkonzept, hab ich auch grad unterstützt


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

Morgen zusammen! 

Versteh ich das richtig, der neue Batman Film ist nicht der Oberknaller? Naja Batman fand ich jetzt sowieso nie so unglaaaaaaaaaaublich toll. 
Denke den Kinobesuch kann ich mir getrost schenken.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

Er ist schon recht gut, kommt aber nicht an die Qualität vo dem vorherigen ran.


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2012)

Ich würd sagen, es ist ein überdurchschnittlich guter Superhelden-Kinofilm, der aber nicht annähernd an die vorherigen beiden Teile rankommt


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

Hmm Superhelden Filme gibts in den letzten Monaten doch irgendwie zuhauf.... find ich eher langweilig...
Und wenn ihr dann noch sagt die alten Batman Filme waren besser.... ach was solls


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2012)

Nicht die alten, sondern die vorherigen. 

Es gab früher ja diese seltsam überdrehten Batman-Filme, son Mix aus Kitsch und Science Fiction. Heute gibts ja die drei neuen Teile mit Christian Bale "Batman Begins", "The Dark Knight" und "The Dark Knight Rises". Von dieser neuen Trilogie ist der dritte Teil halt der schlechteste, aber das heisst nicht, dass er schlecht ist 
Aber falls Du die ersten beiden nicht gesehn hast, würd ich mir die vielleicht erst mal ansehn. Ich glaub der dritte Teil ist recht verwirrend, wenn man die Vorgeschichte nicht kennt.


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nicht die alten, sondern die vorherigen.
> 
> Es gab früher ja diese seltsam überdrehten Batman-Filme, son Mix aus Kitsch und Science Fiction. Heute gibts ja die drei neuen Teile mit Christian Bale "Batman Begins", "The Dark Knight" und "The Dark Knight Rises". Von dieser neuen Trilogie ist der dritte Teil halt der schlechteste, aber das heisst nicht, dass er schlecht ist
> Aber falls Du die ersten beiden nicht gesehn hast, würd ich mir die vielleicht erst mal ansehn. Ich glaub der dritte Teil ist recht verwirrend, wenn man die Vorgeschichte nicht kennt.



Ja ich meinte auch die mit Christian Bale. BZw. von Christopher Nolan (sind alle drei von ihm oder?)
Die alten Trash Filme standen jetzt nicht zur debatte 

Hab die schon gesehen. Werde mir den neuen wohl irgendwann mal anschauen wenn ich grad nix besseres zutun hab.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

hmm kann das schmecken?

pommes auf toast zusammen mit chalotten röstzwiebeln senf und das ganze überbacken? ;D


----------



## Davatar (31. Juli 2012)

Bäh x_x ne denke nicht ^^

Aber was toll schmeckt ist Pizza mit Chorizo (scharfe Salami) und Pommes obendrauf. Allerdings fühlt man sich danach immer, als würd man gleich nen Herzinfarkt bekommen wegen dem vielen triefenden Fett


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

hat sich grade erledigt  - mein Vaer at was gegen meine kulinarischen Ergüsse


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

morgen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

sup?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

Na ihr Penner?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na ihr Penner?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Juli 2012)

Hallo =)


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

Das ist die beste Sig meines lebens *lach*


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)




----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Juli 2012)

Kein Wunder, ist ja auch aus einem der besten Webcomics


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das ist die beste Sig meines lebens *lach*



Alles Gute Hasi ? :-*


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alles Gute Hasi ? :-*



*Olli knuff*


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

*schnurr*


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

*Hinterm Ohr kraul*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Und wer krauelt mich hinterm Ohr ?


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Hinterm Ohr kraul*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ihr perverslinge


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3j4t185wl-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

dafuq?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

Nie komm ich zur dritten Base


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

ändere deine sig ,dann vllt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

homophobic anyone ?


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

nö ich mag alle menschen, außer dumme vollhirnis


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

Ich ändere meine Sig nicht!
Bin mal weg zur Fahrschule, anmelden!


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

CARMAGGEDDON HAT BEGONNEN!


----------



## Noxiel (31. Juli 2012)

Meanwhile in Russia....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

Was zur Hölle


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Der Typ im Rollstuhl sieht aus wie Moneyboy in 20 Jahren.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Juli 2012)

& ich muss pinkeln :8



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

omg hab ich nen lachflash @ olli
ja die 101. aidsluftlandedivision rückt aus. 2 würstchen bitte


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

und der neue pc lauft nicht -.-


----------



## Ogil (31. Juli 2012)

Stecker rein! Einschalten! Go!


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

jaa nein


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

Was ist das Problem?


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

keine ahnung dr pc geht moegen zum fachman - diagnose ist kaputtes mainboard


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> keine ahnung dr pc geht moegen zum fachman - diagnose ist kaputtes mainboard



Merkwürdig.... sonst hätte dir hier sicher auch jemand helfen können, aber Fachmann ist auch keine schlechte Idee ^^


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

ferndiagnose ist immer schlecht cpu und graka lufter drehen, pc bootet aber nincht


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ferndiagnose ist immer schlecht cpu und graka lufter drehen, pc bootet aber nincht



Vielleicht nen Stecker vergessen vom Mainboard.
Netzteil richtig angeschlossen und ausreichend?


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

550 watt,  stecker sind alle drin

bios batterie und ohne ram gebootet wurde auch shon


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

Kommst du ins BIOS rein?


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Ich würd mal das probieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

http://fernsehkritik.tv/folge-97/Start/ Neue folge da, schön anschauen 
Und wd, morgen geht die erste Theroretische Stunde in der Fahrschule los


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

bwahahaha der david beim perfekten dinner ist so eine riesen pussy. ich brech so ab


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

TOLL falsche RAM-Riegel bestellt, nicht drauf geachtet ob ich DDR2 oder 3 hab (habe 2 -.-). Könnte kotzen. Und für 8 GB DDR2 könnte ich mir gleich ein neues Mainboard kaufen, super -.-* Dazu hat Amazon noch ein falsche Abbildung, naja ich behalte die 8 GB DDR3 erst einmal.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Kommst du ins BIOS rein?



nein garnix nada nix kriege kein feedback xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

Graka richtig angeschlossen? (2x 6pin?)
Vielleicht haste nur kein Bild 

@Shiki
Dein PC war doch relativ neu oder? Wieso hast du dann DDR2 Speicher auf deinem Board?


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

die graka hat 1 mal 6 pin  die sind dran

btw tastatur leuchtet auch nicht wie gewohnt auf


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> @Shiki
> Dein PC war doch relativ neu oder? Wieso hast du dann DDR2 Speicher auf deinem Board?



Weil DER %{:content:}quot;§&/"(! Händler nur Crap reingebaut hat. Von Crap-RAM Sticks bis hin zum Crap Mainboard, Crap Netzteil und Crap Gehäuselüfter (wo mir fast das Rad da um die Ohren geflogen wäre). 

Ich muss jetzt nach und nach umrüsten, weil die Mist gebaut haben. Und meine Garantie ist schon lange wech.


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Tja...deswegen kauft man sich keine Fertigrechner.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Tja, Bullsh*t. War ja keiner. 

Wurde vom (unfähigen) Praktikanten eines (bis dahin) seriösen Fachhändlers zusammengebaut.


----------



## Kamsi (31. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der dame aus reflox signatur ist die pokemon karten diät nicht gut bekommen ^^


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Das ist natürlich blöd. Ich bau mir meine Rechner trotzdem eigens zusammen mit Komponenten die ich mir ganz genau selbst ausgesucht hab. Dann kann ich nur mich für Fehler verantwortlich machen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich blöd. Ich bau mir meine Rechner trotzdem eigens zusammen mit Komponenten die ich mir ganz genau selbst ausgesucht hab. Dann kann ich nur mich für Fehler verantwortlich machen.



Das hab ich mir nen Monat danach, als der PC noch in Reparatur war, auch gesagt  

Naja, muss nun schauen. Ob da ein neues Mainboard mehr Sinn macht als 8 GB DDR2 RAM (der mal eben 120 Tacken kostet). Netzteil brauch ich auch noch.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

fur 120 kriegste 8 gb ram und n mb xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Eben  Deswegen behalte ich die 8 GB von Kingston auch.

Aber normal baut man doch seinen PC "nach" dem MB auf oder ? Meine ich mal gelesen zu haben..


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> die graka hat 1 mal 6 pin  die sind dran
> 
> btw tastatur leuchtet auch nicht wie gewohnt auf



Sehr merkwürdig. Vielleciht ist echt das MB im arsch, aber warum gehen dann die Lüfter z.b.?

@Shiki
Ja eigentlich schon richtig, denn auf dem MB landen ja CPU, Graka usw


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Naja, muss nun schauen. Ob da ein neues Mainboard mehr Sinn macht als 8 GB DDR2 RAM (der mal eben 120 Tacken kostet). Netzteil brauch ich auch noch.


Wieviel hast jetzt? Ich hab 4GB DDR2 und die reichen immer noch oft dicke und den hab ich mir 2008 selbst zusammengebaut. Der nächste wird dann auch 16GB DDR3 bekommen aber auch nur weil es so günstig ist. Ansonsten finde ich selbst jetzt schwachsinnig mehr als 8GB zu verbauen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2012)

Hab jetzt auch 4 GB DDR2 (was mir vorher nicht klar war oder ich habs einfach vergessen, dachte das wären DDR3. Bin da nicht so der Spezi). Wollte einfach nur so aufrüsten, allerdings brauche ich dann ja früher oder später ein neues Mainboard. Meine Hardware an sich ist ja nicht schlecht. (QuadCore 4x2,7 GHz, Nvidia GeForce 560Ti, 500 GB Festplatte, Win7 64bit und sowat).


----------



## Legendary (31. Juli 2012)

Lass die 4 GB drin und gut is. Das reicht für 95% der Anwendungen auch...viele Spiele sind sowieso noch auf 32 Bit programmiert und können eh nicht mehr als 2GB Ram benutzen.

Ich persönlich warte bis Ivy Bridge günstig ist und es paar mehr Prozessoren gibt...dieser i3 Dreck kommt mir nicht ins Haus, wenn dann muss es mindestens ein i5 sein. Dazu dann aber eine ATI und keine Nvidia.


----------



## Saji (31. Juli 2012)

Zwecks Löschung muss es hier hin. 



DasGehirn schrieb:


> oder Push)



Hey, das Duell zwischen Bikini und Monokini hat mich beim Abendessen eben sehr gut unterhalten. Sehr informativer Beitrag. 

Ansonsten stimme ich aber zu. Fernsehkritik ist wirklich genial. Immer mal wieder einen Blick wert.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

gnah ich hab n fehler gefunden kann aber nicht ran um ihn zu beheben -.-


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> gnah ich hab n fehler gefunden kann aber nicht ran um ihn zu beheben -.-



Was fürn fehler??


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

schwer zu beschreiben xD


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> schwer zu beschreiben xD



Versuchs halt ^^


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

du hast unter dem mb ja bestimmte stellen, dauf dem das mb fixiert ist, ich bin der meinung, das einer der fixierungen falsch liegt und das mb deshalb stort


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> der dame aus reflox signatur ist die pokemon karten diät nicht gut bekommen ^^



Das ist nicht tabby :I


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> du hast unter dem mb ja bestimmte stellen, dauf dem das mb fixiert ist, ich bin der meinung, das einer der fixierungen falsch liegt und das mb deshalb stort



Puh das kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.... aber ich weiß es auch nicht.
Du meinst eine der stützpins bzw. diese fixierschrauben? das wäre ja ein grober Produktionsmangel, kann mir nicht vorstellen dass sowas vorkommt


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

das gehause hat verstellbare fixierungen und eins davon ist in der falschen Position, also stort das gehause das mb


----------



## Konov (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das gehause hat verstellbare fixierungen und eins davon ist in der falschen Position, also stort das gehause das mb



Und dadurch fährt der PC nicht hoch? hmmm kann ich mir echt net vorstellen. Wenn man das MB richtig anschließt könnte man es auch aufn Küchentisch legen oder sonst wohin tun, es würde trotzdem hochfahren, wenn die anschlüsse korrekt sind.
Die Position innerhalb des Gehäuses hat damit ja eigentlich nix zutun


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

hmm leitet ein kuchentisch?


----------



## Saji (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm leitet ein kuchentisch?



Wenn er nass ist, ja.


----------



## Magogan (31. Juli 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm leitet ein kuchentisch?


Nein, aber da steht Kuchen drauf, der dick macht 

Jetzt hab ich Hunger auf Kuchen -.-


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

es geht an sich darum, das ich denke, dass die fixierung leitet und sozusagen das boaed kurzschlie&#946;t


----------



## Aun (31. Juli 2012)

hab ne einfach lösung: fenster auf, rauswerfen, morgen neuen rechner kaufen, fertig is der lack und die jammerei hat ein ende 
ja wenn deiner meinung die fixierung leitet dann hau se raus, oder isse lebenswichtig? ansonsten geh eben zum händler wo dus gekauft hast und lass ihn es sich anschaun oder whatever.

was isn das fürn gehäuse und mb?


----------



## H2OTest (31. Juli 2012)

ich glaub ich pack aun auf igno, dernervt ja mehr als floppydrive ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Juli 2012)

uuups falsches Forum, sorry sorry sorry!


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

gnah, so fruh -.-


----------



## Olliruh (1. August 2012)

Morgen ! :3


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

so früh und jetzt hab ichnoch ne halbe Stunde leerlauf


----------



## Olliruh (1. August 2012)

in 1 1/2 Stunden fährt mein Zug


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

wo gehts hin?


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

in den Puff.


----------



## Olliruh (1. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wo gehts hin?



Ne Woche nach Fehmarn


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

Ist doch quatsch, gestern haste mir noch hochheilig versprochen, es geht direkt in den Puff.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2012)

Heute erste theoretische Stunde in der Fahrschule. Was läuft bei Malcom Mittendrin? Reese klaut das Fahrschulauto nimmt eine Geisel und wird von der Polizei verfolgt.


----------



## Doofkatze (1. August 2012)

Theorie fand ich damals witzig. Hatte nen sehr geilen Fahrschullehrer, der dass schon ca. 20 Jahre machte und so nicht nur n paar Sprüche anbrachte, sondern auch sehr gut kontern konnte.

Schön war immer noch die Diskussion mit der Ommma auf der Autobahn. Man fährt 130 kmh und 30 Meter vor einem geht eine Ommma (ich komm aussm Ruhrgebiet, Ommma grundsätzlich mit 3 M) mit ihrem Hund spazieren, mitten auf der Straße. Die Leine des Hundes ist 14 Meter lang, der kleine Dackel hängt relativ schlaff 14 Meter hinter der Ommma. Ist der Hund schon tot? Stirbt der Hund? Kann man vor der Ommma bremsen? Landet man im Straßengraben?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Theorie fand ich damals witzig. Hatte nen sehr geilen Fahrschullehrer, der dass schon ca. 20 Jahre machte und so nicht nur n paar Sprüche anbrachte, sondern auch sehr gut kontern konnte.
> 
> Schön war immer noch die Diskussion mit der Ommma auf der Autobahn. Man fährt 130 kmh und 30 Meter vor einem geht eine Ommma (ich komm aussm Ruhrgebiet, Ommma grundsätzlich mit 3 M) mit ihrem Hund spazieren, mitten auf der Straße. Die Leine des Hundes ist 14 Meter lang, der kleine Dackel hängt relativ schlaff 14 Meter hinter der Ommma. Ist der Hund schon tot? Stirbt der Hund? Kann man vor der Ommma bremsen? Landet man im Straßengraben?



Ich bin auch mal gespannt wie es wird  Kumpel hat gesagt: Einfach nur zuhören und langweilen xD

In Westfalen isses übrigens auch Ommma  Oder Ömmskes


----------



## Doofkatze (1. August 2012)

Finde es bei "die Konferenz" von Tresenlesen so schön, als Frank Goosen zunächst "Samstag Nachmittag" sagt und sich dann verbessert: "Samstag Nammmitachchch, 3 M, 3 CH"

Hat was^^


----------



## LarsW (1. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> In Westfalen isses übrigens auch Ommma  Oder Ömmskes



Darf ich dich kurz korrigieren?
"Ker,ker,ker- Ommmma!"
So ist das richtig. 

Es grüßt,
ein Westfale.


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Da schaut nach langer langer Zeit mal wieder in den Thread hier und man sieht nur noch titten o.O
> 
> What happened? ;o




Seanbuddhas avatar hat alles ausgelöst ^^


----------



## Konov (1. August 2012)

Morgen ihr Tüten


----------



## Ellesmere (1. August 2012)

Morgen! Ich hab Rücken  Das kommt von zu wenig Bewegung...Ich wusst schon immer - Urlaub tut mir nicht gut ^^


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

tzz  konov steh mal fruher auf unmoglich sowas, hocke seit 7 30 bei der reha ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. August 2012)

@konov nechstes olympia bist du dabei mit deinem Bike ? ^^


----------



## Konov (1. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> tzz konov steh mal fruher auf unmoglich sowas, hocke seit 7 30 bei der reha ^^



Hey offiziell hab ich ferien ^^

@Hordler
Soweit ich weiß, ist Mountainbiken keine olympische disziplin


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

ich hab auch ferien... 7


----------



## seanbuddha (1. August 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Darf ich dich kurz korrigieren?
> "Ker,ker,ker- Ommmma!"
> So ist das richtig.
> 
> ...



Es ging um Ommma selbst, Ker, ker, ker kenn ich natürlich du Nase!

Wage es nicht mich in frage zu stellen 



Kamsi schrieb:


> Seanbuddhas avatar hat alles ausgelöst ^^



Gnihihi ich weiss der ist ja auch Böse


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

es ist schon wieder so eklig draußen..... schwül ohne ende. ich sitz schon wieder in shorts vorm läppi


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

mein pc is beimfachhandel


----------



## Konov (1. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> mein pc is beimfachhandel



Immerhin wird dein Problem bestimmt zeitnah gelöst werden.... wenn derjenige Ahnung hat ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (1. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Immerhin wird dein Problem bestimmt zeitnah gelöst werden.... wenn derjenige Ahnung hat ^^



Kommt drauf an bei welchem.. laeuft mit Sicherheit so ab: Er schraubt die Seitenwand vom Gehause ab und schaut erstmal in den Rechner rein... kein Ton, dann.. oh..oh..oh..oh. Das wird teuer, oder.. ne, den kannste , der ist fertig der Rechner. Komm.. mach wieder zu und gleich weg mit dem Ding.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an bei welchem.. laeuft mit Sicherheit so ab: Er schraubt die Seitenwand vom Gehause ab und schaut erstmal in den Rechner rein... kein Ton, dann.. oh..oh..oh..oh. Das wird teuer, oder.. ne, den kannste , der ist fertig der Rechner. Komm.. mach wieder zu und gleich weg mit dem Ding.



Naja wenn man als Kunde etwas Ahnung mitbringt, kann man dem Händler da gut die Luft aus den Segeln nehmen.
Das wird H20 nicht mit sich machen lassen... einfach auf Reperatur und Funktionsfähigkeit bestehen und dann wird das ding schon wieder laufen.
Wenn nicht, sind die Leute einfach zu dumm - dann schnell Fachhändler wechseln ^^


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

no, wird - muss anden neuen teilen liegen, ging vorher ja auch


----------



## painschkes (1. August 2012)

_Sorry H20..hab deine PM erst jetzt gelesen - hat sich jetzt aber wohl erledigt :-o_


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

nicht schlimm hatte hier ja auch ganz gute beratung - hmm das Problem soll in 2-3 tagen gesucht werden...

edit : lag an den abstandhaltern mb kaputt kein garantie fall 130 euronen los, bzw mein vater ...


----------



## Ogil (1. August 2012)

Wer hat das denn zusammen gebaut? Wenn das der Fachhaendler war und er es nicht richtig gemacht hat (bzw. nicht auf die Abstandhalter geachtet hat) dann sollte das sein Problem sein und nicht Eures!


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

mein vater... darum ist auch er das geld los ...


----------



## Ogil (1. August 2012)

Jo - dann ist natuerlich doof...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. August 2012)

Wer zu hause????
oder alle in der Sonne ^^


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

ic bin da


----------



## Kamsi (1. August 2012)

Darf ich vorstellen - die neuen Crew mitglieder vom Star trek reboot teil 2




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

einmal zum mitnehmen bitte


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

nanana kamsi. sowas gehört in den na(ck)chtschwärmer ^^


----------



## Ogil (1. August 2012)

Das ist vom Alien-Casting, oder?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dBM7i84BThE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






WTF?! -.-


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=scHsG7_gq-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



geil *_*


----------



## Arosk (1. August 2012)

wtf neues minecraft update hat alles zerstört... ich hatte vorher immer 200 fps, jetzt knapp über 30... geile scheiße


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (1. August 2012)

Aböööönd


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

nabend  endlich noch eine ausbildunsalternative


----------



## Legendary (1. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> edit : lag an den abstandhaltern mb kaputt kein garantie fall 130 euronen los, bzw mein vater ...


Trolol  


Kunststoffabstandshalter ftw.  

BTW:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. August 2012)

Deine Perle ? Und es noch nicht Boooooobies-Zeit ÄÖ, erst ab 21 Uhr


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

die nase gefällt mir nicht, aber schöne ohren ^^


----------



## H2OTest (1. August 2012)

_was haste heute gemacht konov?_


----------



## Reflox (1. August 2012)

Noch 14 Minuten dann darfst du posten


----------



## Aun (1. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> _was haste heute gemacht konov?_



ich weiß es ich weiß es



























mütze glatze bis zum wundsein


----------



## Legendary (1. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Deine Perle ?



Schön wärs, so ein Hammergerät wird wohl eher ein Traum bleiben.


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

aufstehen, der konig will unterhaltung!


----------



## win3ermute (2. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> aufstehen, der konig will unterhaltung!



Das find ich nett, daß Du mich als König anerkennst!


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

trololololololololololol


----------



## Ogil (2. August 2012)

Moin! Auf dass der Tag schnell vorueber gehe! Nachher erstmal Review eines extrem unspassigen Projektes zusammen mit den Kunden - inklusive diverser Tests/Trials. Laune -> -unendlich! Dafuer heisst es dann am Abend Pub mit ein paar netten Leuten - ich fuerchte nur, dass das Bier dann auch noetig ist...


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

schon gymnastik und stromtherapie, jetzt kommt noch kg mmt blutdruck, essen und dann nach hause


----------



## Konov (2. August 2012)

Viel Spass ^^

Und guten Morgen 
wolkenverhangener schwüler Tag.... bin ja mal gespannt was das gibt


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2012)

Hey Leute. 
Mein kleiner Bruder hats immer noch nicht gerafft dass er sich von meinem PC lieber abmelded mit seinem FB-Account.
Ich führe gerade seine totale soziale Zerstörung durch! >
Wollt ihr mal schauen? Hier
http://www.facebook.com/richard.hauri.9

Vielleicht könnt ihr auch noch einen Beitrag dazu leisten? Ich möchte mit der Aktion ihm beibringen, dass man NIE das Passwort auf einem fremden PC abspeichert, und dass man sich immer abmeldet. Es soll ja schliesslich "Privat" sein. 
Er soll lernen, wie "gläsern" er wirklich ist, und was alles passieren kann, wenn er so verantwortungslos mit solchen Medien umgeht.

Mal schauen wie mein Bruder drauf reagiert.
Den streich, sein Profilbild mit einem Affen zu tauschen, fand er seltsam. Kamm aber nicht auf die Idee, wer das gemacht hat (hat noch nicht mal gefragt ob ich da was wüsste...). Das heisst, er hat noch nix gelernt.
Vielleicht helfen die Ponies auf seinem Profilbild auf die Sprünge.

Ich habe auch ein langes Gespräch mit einer Schulkollegin von ihm geführt und ihr erklärt, dass auch SIE vorsicht walten lassen soll, wenn sie sich mit Facebook oder Hotmail auf einme Fremden PC anmeldet, und dass sie sich immer abmelden soll. =)
Mal schauen wie viel Unheil ich noch anrichten muss bis mein Bruder begreift, DASS MAN SICH ABMELDEN MUSS!

Was denkt ihr davon? Mach ich das richtig so? Sind die Mittel vielleicht zu hart? Können sie garn nicht hart genug sein? Er ist jetzt schliesslich auch 15, unt sollte langsam lernen, verantwortungsbewusst mit solchen Medien umzugehen.

Ps: Auf Wunsch kann ich vllt die eine oder andere Idee von euch umsetzen... hehe...

PPS: Mein Bruder hat eine Freundin auf Facebook mit dem Namen "Sara Boner"...
ich schmeiss mich weg


----------



## Kamsi (2. August 2012)

du monster du hast im timeline geholt ^^


----------



## Aun (2. August 2012)

meisnt wegen den ponys?


----------



## LarsW (2. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> Mein kleiner Bruder hats immer noch nicht gerafft dass er sich von meinem PC lieber abmelded mit seinem FB-Account.
> Ich führe gerade seine totale soziale Zerstörung durch! >
> Wollt ihr mal schauen? Hier
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. August 2012)

bwahahaha benji, das affengesicht ist der hammer. gibts ihm nicht zu doll, das rächt sich iwann


----------



## Davatar (2. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> Mein kleiner Bruder hats immer noch nicht gerafft dass er sich von meinem PC lieber abmelded mit seinem FB-Account.
> [...]
> Er soll lernen, wie "gläsern" er wirklich ist, und was alles passieren kann, wenn er so verantwortungslos mit solchen Medien umgeht.


Dir ist schon bewusst, dass wir jetzt alle wissen, wie Du zum Nachnamen heisst, dass Du mindestens 2 Schwestern und nen Bruder hast und in welcher Stadt Du wohnst oder? Ahja und Status-Updates hätten eigentlich gereicht, um ihm was beizubringen. Gleich das ganze Profil kaputt zu machen find ich dann doch ein Bisschen derbe...aber sag mal: wie war Deine Pilgerreise?


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2012)

Och ich mach mir keine Sorgen, wir teilen uns das selbe Zimmer. Ich weiss garnichtob ich mein Grinsen verkneifen kann, wenn er jetzt einfach so reinkommen würde. 

Edit: Die Pilgerreise war echt toll. Ich habe vieles erlebt. Die Franzosen sind unglaublich gastfreundliche Menschen =) 
1050 Kilometer in 2 Monaten ist kein Zuckerschlecken. In den ersten Tagen habe ich mir nur ausgerechnet, wieviele Tage ich brauche, bis ich den ersten Checkpoint erreiche, um nach Hause zu fahren. Ich hatte mehrere Blasen täglich, Sonnenbrand, Muskelkater, und an dem einen Tag (es war der zweite), wo ich mich entschieden hab, zu Zelten, war es 0 Grad in der Nacht.
Das Zelt wurde nächste Woche nach Haus geschickt.
Der Zoll hat dan aber das "Paket" kontrolliert und wollten dann noch extra 60 Euro von meinen Eltern, weilich es ausversehen als "Geschenk" angegeben hab (Es war in einem zerfetzten Platigsack, umwickelt mit Gaffa-Band).

Mein Hunde hatte Würmer. Ich musste mal 7 tage überleben ohne einen einzigen Bancomat unterwegs (wurde extra angegeben auf meinem Guide) mit 80 Euro, was heisst, Abendessen wird sich zusammen gesammelt, und du BETEST, dass du irgendwo eine Epicerie (kleinwarenladen) findest, wo du dir Essen für ein paar Euro zusammenkramen kannst.

Ich war mit einem Stab unterwegs (so gross wie ich, also 180 cm), den ich wunderschön geschnitzt habe. Ich hab e den Stab am letzten Tag an einem Bahnhof liegengelassen, als ich nach Hause gefahren bin (WIESOOOOOO! Das war der geilste Stab ever!)
Vllt uploade ich Bilder davon.


----------



## Aun (2. August 2012)

schade, das ich einzelkind bin. sowas hab ich mir schon immer erträumt ^^


----------



## Konov (2. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dir ist schon bewusst, dass wir jetzt alle wissen, wie Du zum Nachnamen heisst, dass Du mindestens 2 Schwestern und nen Bruder hast und in welcher Stadt Du wohnst oder?



Und willst du jetzt zu ihm fahren und ihn stalken?! ^^


----------



## Davatar (2. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 1050 Kilometer in 2 Monaten ist kein Zuckerschlecken. In den ersten Tagen habe ich mir nur ausgerechnet, wieviele Tage ich brauche, bis ich den ersten Checkpoint erreiche, um nach Hause zu fahren. Ich hatte mehrere Blasen täglich, Sonnenbrand, Muskelkater, und an dem einen Tag (es war der zweite), wo ich mich entschieden hab, zu Zelten, war es 0 Grad in der Nacht.


Hahaha das weckt Erinnerungen. Also, ich war ja nie auf dem Pilgerweg, aber hab halt schon ähnliche Dinge gemacht. Das Gefühl, wenn man am Ziel ankommt...unbeschreiblich  und gleich darauf folgt die Erkenntnis, dass der Trip ja schon vorbei ist :S

Edit:





Konov schrieb:


> Und willst du jetzt zu ihm fahren und ihn stalken?! ^^


Ne, seine Schwester ist nicht so mein Typ


----------



## Kamsi (2. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich war mit einem Stab unterwegs (so gross wie ich, also 180 cm), den ich wunderschön geschnitzt habe. Ich hab e den Stab am letzten Tag an einem Bahnhof liegengelassen, als ich nach Hause gefahren bin (WIESOOOOOO! Das war der geilste Stab ever!)
> Vllt uploade ich Bilder davon.



stellt sich vor wie benji in der hitze mit sonnenbrand in der mitte der pilgerstrasse steht und andere pilger mit den stab droht und brüllt du kommst hier nicht vorbei ^^


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2012)

Der Unterschied ist, ich habe mich dafür bewusst entschieden, diese Informationen hier preiszugeben. Ich habe mir eine gewisse Verantwortungsbewusstsein und Umgang mit modernen Medien angeeignet. Mein kleiner Bruder noch nicht so (was sicher mit der Erfahrung kommen wird). Ich helf ihm nur auf die Sprünge.
Er wird sicherlich nicht Tränen-überströmt zu mir gerennt kommen und schreien, dass ich sein Leben zerstört habe. Denn er ist selbst ein Brony (guess why). Zudem habe ich mir für eher lustige und schöne Bilder entschieden.
Ich hätte auch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


benutzen können 



> stellt sich vor wie benji in der hitze mit sonnenbrand in der mitte der pilgerstrasse steht und andere pilger mit den stab droht und brüllt du kommst hier nicht vorbei ^^



Ich habe so einige riesigen Hunde mit meinem Stab von mir und meinem Chiwuawua ferngehalten (solche, die dir ein Stück Fleisch vom Waden abreissen, wenn du sie lässt). Der Stab war wirklich nützlich und hatte auch Gandalf-Ambiente =)


----------



## Aun (2. August 2012)

mehr von dieser schönen geschichte @ benji. gibs ihm


----------



## Magogan (2. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich hätte auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, lecker, Affenpipi ...

"Ich bin Benji der Weiße, ich kehre zu euch zurück am Wendepunkt der Gezeiten! Krieg ist über Rohan gekommen! Wir müssen nach Edoras reiten!"


----------



## LarsW (2. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich habe so einige riesigen Hunde mit meinem Stab von mir und meinem Chiwuawua ferngehalten (solche, die dir ein Stück Fleisch vom Waden abreissen, wenn du sie lässt). Der Stab war wirklich nützlich und hatte auch Gandalf-Ambiente =)



Allerdings hätte ich bei ´nem Chiwuawua wohl aufgegeben.DAS sind doch keine Hunde.Das sind Ratten! :O


----------



## Aun (2. August 2012)

änder sein profil doch mal so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

status updates  a la ich bin schwul, kleiner penis, am liebsten in den popo fehlen noch


----------



## Zonalar (2. August 2012)

Ich lass meinen Bruder nicht als Schwuler brandmarken. Das geht zu weit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. August 2012)

SUP?! 

Erster Tag der schulischen Ausbildung rum, mein Stundenplan ist ein Traum. Richtig ungewohnt, nach 2 Jahren wieder die Schulbank zu drücken... aber wird schon lustig


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

Ich hab mein pc wieder <3


----------



## Kamsi (2. August 2012)

Wie binde ich youtube links richtig in Buffed ein Kurs

beim gewünschten lied klickst du den teilen Button
Du klickst auf optionen
du machst einen Haken rein bei Langer Link

Nun kopierst du via url markieren und strg+c oder url markieren und rechtsklick kopieren

nun gehst du ins Forum und klickst auf den "Multimediainhalt einfügen" button

Standardmässig steht da http:// welches du löschen tuest - dann klickst du in das feld und sobald du den cursor blinken siehst fügste den link via strg +c ein oder rechtsklick einfügen

Dann klickst unten auf multimediainhalt einfügen

nun steht da 
	
	



```
[MEDIA=youtube]n-rAuaSoSNk[/MEDIA]
```

Falls das Video nicht erscheint hat die person das einbetten entfernt, die gema fickt rum oder du hast ein fehler beim url code gemacht

https kommt der forumcode nicht klar mit oder ihr habt meist noch &feature=relmfu oder &playlist nach der youtube url stehen

es darf nichts nach den buchstaben nicht mehr stehen und die url muss mit http:// beginnen weil sonst der boardcode nicht mit klarkommt


----------



## H2OTest (2. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oUxN3rT-3VI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (3. August 2012)

Morgän


----------



## Ellesmere (3. August 2012)

Moin, Moin!


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2012)

morgen, währendihr noch genusslich euren morgen kaffee trinkt, oder an den eiern rumspielt, hab ich heute schon die erste trainigseinheit hinter. Ist das geil  Jetzt  iwasim ruheraum und danach geht es weiter trainieren


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. August 2012)

Moin. Training? Ich glaub ich leg mich nochmal hin. ^^


----------



## Konov (3. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> morgen, währendihr noch genusslich euren morgen kaffee trinkt, oder an den eiern rumspielt, hab ich heute schon die erste trainigseinheit hinter. Ist das geil  Jetzt iwasim ruheraum und danach geht es weiter trainieren



Na wir sind ja auch nicht Reha Bedürftig 
Aber trotzdem Respekt, ich werd heut auch noch bissl Spocht machen ^^


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2012)

muss den alten knackern ja mal zeigen wa dievjungen konnen


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> morgen, währendihr noch genusslich euren morgen kaffee trinkt, oder an den eiern rumspielt, hab ich heute schon die erste trainigseinheit hinter. Ist das geil  Jetzt  iwasim ruheraum und danach geht es weiter trainieren


Eigentlich tun die anständigen Leute unter uns so, als würden sie arbeiten 

Morgen!


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2012)

p


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meine beschaftigung grde


----------



## Davatar (3. August 2012)

Ist bei Dir eigentlich mittlerweile alles verheilt oder bist Du noch im Aufbautraining?


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2012)

richtig verheilt ist alles im märz... das was ich mir bei der reha gônne it aber schon aufbau

edit: so fertig, jetzt tropft aber auch der schweiß




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (3. August 2012)

Moinsen *wink*

Gestern das Erstgespräch bei meiner Psychiaterin gehabt, ziemlich aufwühlende Geschichte... Jedenfalls nehm ich seit heut Morgen Citalopram.


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2012)

depressionen ?


----------



## Konov (3. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> richtig verheilt ist alles im märz... das was ich mir bei der reha gônne it aber schon aufbau
> 
> edit: so fertig, jetzt tropft aber auch der schweiß
> 
> ...




Krass, du bist 10 Meter gelaufen in 20 Minuten? 
Oder les ich das falsch?
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann hast du ja noch einiges an arbeit vor dir um wieder halbwegs fit zu werden. Muss irgendwie auch frustrierend sein oder?

@schneemaus
Gute Besserung, was auch immer "Citalopram" bedeutet.....


----------



## Aun (3. August 2012)

auch von mir gute besserung 
@ konov citalopram ist ein Serotonin-Wiederaufnahmehemmer

@ h2o wow 10 meter in 20 minuten


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2012)

10 km aufm rad in 20 minuten, 
man beachte aber, das davor kraftrainig war xD

Mein Link   wer spielt mit?


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2012)

... I hate subways ....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. August 2012)

Nach Jahren treuem Dienst geht nun meine slogenizer Signatur nichtmehr. ;(

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. August 2012)

jemand ne Idee was ich mir zum Geburtstag wünschen könnte? Werd 25 am Montag, hab aber keine Ideen. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (3. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> depressionen ?



Nö, Borderline. Die ganz Bekloppte halt


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2012)

Wer spielt gleich alles RaiderZ ?

Halbe Stunde noch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=48NREhO7gm8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2012)

Joa ich würds vllt mal ausprobieren..


----------



## H2OTest (3. August 2012)

hmm 17 uhr und kein server on .. mach ich was falsch?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2012)

Wird eh wie jedes 0815 F2P MMO sein, so wie es ausschaut :/


----------



## Saji (3. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wird eh wie jedes 0815 F2P MMO sein, so wie es ausschaut :/



Frogster/Gameforge... was erwartet man da? RaiderZ ist eigentlich wie Tera, nur direkt F2P. Da kann man auch noch ein Jahr warten bis Tera F2P geht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2012)

Idk, bin nicht mehr so in dem "Szene" drinne  Frogster hatte aber immer nen Haufen an F2P Games...

Ich suche auch irgendwie was neues, Smite schaut interessant aus, auf jeden Fall 10000000000000000000000000000000x besser als das shitty (persönliche Meinung) LoL...


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2012)

Zumindest an Pc-Spielen gibts für mich im Moment nix interessantes. 
Hab WoW reaktiviert gehabt, zuerst 2 Wochen im AH bisschen rumgespielt (mit knapp 700 Startkapital hatte ich am Ende 22k und noch knapp 10k in Mats. Die Leute hauen dank Transmogrifizieren für manche Sachen vll Geld raus... ^^ ). Da das langweilig wurde lfg ausprobiert. Mage war nach 2x reingehen komplett mit 5/5 und trinket ausgerüstet , das war dann auch wieder langweilig :\

Naja, bleibt ja immerhin noch meine PS3 mit Dark Souls :>


----------



## Saji (3. August 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Zumindest an Pc-Spielen gibts für mich im Moment nix interessantes.
> Hab WoW reaktiviert gehabt, zuerst 2 Wochen im AH bisschen rumgespielt (mit knapp 700 Startkapital hatte ich am Ende 22k und noch knapp 10k in Mats. Die Leute hauen dank Transmogrifizieren für manche Sachen vll Geld raus... ^^ ). Da das langweilig wurde lfg ausprobiert. Mage war nach 2x reingehen komplett mit 5/5 und trinket ausgerüstet , das war dann auch wieder langweilig :\
> 
> Naja, bleibt ja immerhin noch meine PS3 mit Dark Souls :>



Stimmt schon, im Moment ist da nicht viel zu holen. Eine einzige Neuerscheinung ist mir im Gedächtnis geblieben, die den Kauf wert war. Spec Ops The Line. Grafik ist zwar konsolig, aber schön. Die Kampagne ist aber mit ca. 6 bis 7 Stunden recht kurz ausgefallen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2012)

Ich glaube ich werde mich mal wieder an MW3 für die PS3 ranwagen, auch wenn ich mittlerweile ein totaler Noob bin D:


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2012)

Hm mit COD kann ich nicht wirklich was anfangen. Die Inszenierung ist zwar 1a, aber den Multiplayer find ich nicht toll und für ne durchgescriptete kurze Kampagne ist mir das Geld dann doch zu schade. Bei so Spielen warte ich eigentlich immer erst bis die für 10-20 Euro aufm Grabbeltisch liegen :S


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Hm mit COD kann ich nicht wirklich was anfangen. Die Inszenierung ist zwar 1a, aber den Multiplayer find ich nicht toll und für ne durchgescriptete kurze Kampagne ist mir das Geld dann doch zu schade. Bei so Spielen warte ich eigentlich immer erst bis die für 10-20 Euro aufm Grabbeltisch liegen :S



KETZEREI! D:


----------



## Saji (3. August 2012)

COD ist auch nichts für mich. Bin mehr der Battlefield Typ. Medipacks schmeißen und den Retter in der Not spielen; erst aufräumen und dann wiederbeleben, falls noch Zeit ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> KETZEREI! D:


Pff D:

Hm bei meinen Spielen grade gesehen: RDR... Das muss ich definitiv mal wieder Spielen. Eines der besten Spiele der letzten Jahre mit dem geilsten DLC


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2012)

Ich hatte mir es nur gekauft, weil man dort in Hamburg einfliegt und joa, wenn man dort normalerweise lebt ist es was besonderes  Der MP war eher sekundär, hab ich dann aber doch bis Stufe 37 gespielt und auch Co-op.

Wenn ich in MW3 ragequitte, komme ich fixer ins Game als in BF3...


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2012)

Okay, für diese Aussage nehme ich das mit der Ketzerei zurück


----------



## ego1899 (3. August 2012)

Mooooin allerseits!




BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> jemand ne Idee was ich mir zum Geburtstag wünschen könnte? Werd 25 am Montag, hab aber keine Ideen. ^^



Wünsche dir doch von jedem eine Liste mit 10 Dingen, die du dir die nächsten Jahre wünschen könntest. Davon hättest du dann längerfristig was und sollte für jeden finanziell zu stemmen sein... 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ...ragequitte...



Man man man das tut echt beim lesen schon weh


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> jemand ne Idee was ich mir zum Geburtstag wünschen könnte? Werd 25 am Montag, hab aber keine Ideen. ^^


Kommt drauf an, was du schon hast. Und wo die Budgetgrenze der Schenkenden ist. :>



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir es nur gekauft, weil man dort in Hamburg einfliegt und joa, wenn man dort normalerweise lebt ist es was besonderes  Der MP war eher sekundär, hab ich dann aber doch bis Stufe 37 gespielt und auch Co-op.
> 
> Wenn ich in MW3 ragequitte, komme ich fixer ins Game als in BF3...


Hm ok, das ist natürlich auch mal ein Grund^^ 



Reflox schrieb:


> Okay, für diese Aussage nehme ich das mit der Ketzerei zurück


\o/


----------



## Kamsi (3. August 2012)

war cod nicht dieser interaktive kriegsfilm über drei teile mit quicktime events ? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Man man man das tut echt beim lesen schon weh



Schonmal mit ner Brille versucht ?


----------



## ego1899 (3. August 2012)

CoD, MW... beides Schrott...

Wer einen anständigen Shooter spielen will bei dem es auf Skill ankommt spielt immer noch Counter-Strike


----------



## Saji (3. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> CoD, MW... beides Schrott...
> 
> Wer einen anständigen Shooter spielen will bei dem es auf Skill ankommt spielt immer noch Counter-Strike



Das tat beim Lesen auch weh.  Und das MIT Brille.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> CoD, MW... beides Schrott...
> 
> Wer einen anständigen Shooter spielen will bei dem es auf Skill ankommt spielt immer noch Counter-Strike


MW ist COD :S

Und CS ist auf Dauer auch langweilig. Außerdem sind viele Kiddis damals zwar zu Source abgewandert, aber es gibt noch genug Idioten , die bei ner guten KD direkt Cheater schreien und paar min später wird man gekickt -_-
Ebenso macht CS mMn nur wirklich Spaß mit nem guten Team und im Moment zockt von meinen Freunden keiner mehr aktiv Cs oder Cs:Source. 
Und wenn man wirklich nen Shooter will, wo es auf Skill ankommt: Metal Slug und Contra durchspielen ohne 1x zu sterben ;D


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2012)

> Metal Slug und Contra durchspielen ohne 1x zu sterben ;D



!


----------



## ego1899 (3. August 2012)

Aso ja stimmt schon hab ich verpeilt irgendwie ich meinte natürlich BF anstatt MW... Das kann man sich ja wohl zusammenreimen ^^.

Ich bin damals auch direkt auf Source umgestiegen. Und Public spiele ich generell nur mit 10-12 Spielern pro Team, mehr ist schwachsinnig. Und auf einem eigenen Server, da schmeiß ich halt runter wenn jemand nervt und nur rumheult...
Abgesehen davon rede ich auch nich umbedingt vom Public sondern 5on5 gegen andere Clans...

Ich ziehe das halt BF & Co. vor. Wenn mein Team tot ist weiß ich das ich alleine immer noch was reißen und die Runde holen kann, bei BF biste halt alleine ziemlich aufgeschmissen und musst dich halt auf dein Team verlassen. Wenn man dann noch Public spielt ist die Versager-Quote pro Team wahrscheinlich noch ungemein höher und das ist nix für mich...
Da bin ich wirklich ein Ego in der Hinsicht 

Aber kann man halt auch nich so vergleichen. Wer auf Fahrzeuge und viel Peng Bum Pow steht is mit sowas vielleicht besser beraten...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2012)

Die einzige Regel in Battlefield 3 ist: Verlasse dich NIEMALS(!!!!!!) auf dein Team.


----------



## Saji (3. August 2012)

Man spielt auch kein BF3 weil man eine geile KD oder lange Kill Streaks haben will. Solche sind halt bei CoD besser aufgehoben. 

@ Shakira: Stimmt so auch nicht. Ich hatte schon tolle Teams die sich echt zusammengerissen haben. Klappt aber halt nur wenn die CoDler auch bei CoD bleiben und nicht meinen sie müssen in BF3 einen auf Rambo machen. Großes Problem sind aber die Teamswitcher, die beim ersten Anzeichen das man die Runde verlieren könnte, ins vermeintliche Gewinnerteam wechseln.


----------



## ego1899 (3. August 2012)

Die hab ich auch bei CS immer geliebt... Es steht meinetwegen 10-0 für die CT´s und dann gibt es irgendwelche Spezialisten die nur darauf warten bei der erstbesten möglichkeit ins WT zu wechseln. Die hab ich dann auch immer kommentarlos gekict/ geswitched und wenn echt die blöde Frage kam wieso gleich nochmal. Irgendwann haben sie es dann auch gelernt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> @ Shakira: Stimmt so auch nicht. Ich hatte schon tolle Teams die sich echt zusammengerissen haben. Klappt aber halt nur wenn die CoDler auch bei CoD bleiben und nicht meinen sie müssen in BF3 einen auf Rambo machen. Großes Problem sind aber die Teamswitcher, die beim ersten Anzeichen das man die Runde verlieren könnte, ins vermeintliche Gewinnerteam wechseln.



Ich hatte auch schon tolle Teams (bzw. Squads), aber der Großteil ist leider total unfähig. Da rede ich nicht vom spielerischen Können, sondern einfach vom Verhalten her. 

Deswegen spiele ich auch lieber mit Freunden, da weiß man zu 100% auf wen man sich verlassen kann..


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [...]
> Deswegen spiele ich auch lieber mit Freunden, da weiß man zu 100% auf wen man sich verlassen kann..


Macht ohnehin immer mehr Spaß, vor allem mit TS^^
*wirft einfach mal so ein Video in den Thread*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-wFI9vTqto[/youtube]


----------



## Highgrunt (3. August 2012)

Ich muss Saji auch rechtgeben. Als ich noch Battlefield 3 gespielt hab hatte ich auch teilweise Teams die sich aufeinander einspielen konnten und letztendlich gewonnen haben. Meine Güte manchmal konnten die sogar taktisch denken. In der schönsten Runde haben wir uns dann Ecke um Ecke vorgekämpft, mit MGs an wichtigen Postionen und Scharfschützen hinten. *in Erinnerungen schwelgt*

Aber es stimmt schon, die Idiotenquote in solchen Spielen ist leider verdammt hoch, daher sollte man wirklich jedes Spiel genießen wo man kompetente Leute bekommt die einen nicht beim geringsten Gefühl der Ungerechtigkeit ihrerseits verbal umbringen wollen.


----------



## Saji (3. August 2012)

Highgrunt schrieb:


> beim geringsten Gefühl der Ungerechtigkeit ihrerseits verbal umbringen wollen.



Oder mir neue und interessante Dinge über meine Mutter erzählen!


----------



## Konov (3. August 2012)

Also ab September (hoffentlich) geht der Prototype von Castle Story los... das wird bestimmt richtig "sucht"-Game mal wieder... danach beta usw
Man muss aber vorher Geld spenden, wer den Prototype und die Beta bereits testn möchte.

Ansonsten World of Tanks.... schon wieder neuer Patch mit neuen karten und neuen Panzern 
Macht einfach Laune. Kein Game für Dauerzocker, aber für eine Runde jeden Abend wie gemacht....

Und jetzt wird gefuttert, guten Appetit!


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2012)

Guten Appetit, was gibts denn? :>


----------



## Konov (3. August 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Guten Appetit, was gibts denn? :>



Nudeln von gestern, dazu Käse-Sahne Sauce und Lachs ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. August 2012)

So, hier gibts jetzt auch Essen. Bruschetta als Vorspeise und danach Spaghetti mit Meeresfrüchten


----------



## seanbuddha (4. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rhf6i5gVPns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (4. August 2012)

Guten Morgen, raus aus den Federn, ein neuer Tag wartet mit viel eitel Sonnenschein und die Post ist schon unterwegs zu euch 

Delivered by studentische Aushilfe of the Deutsche Post


----------



## seanbuddha (4. August 2012)

Na dann viel Spaß Konov 
Bin grad auf ner Lanparty und alle am Pennen xD Weicheier.


----------



## Konov (4. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß Konov
> Bin grad auf ner Lanparty und alle am Pennen xD Weicheier.



Dir auch viel Spass, zock ne Runde mit für mich ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (4. August 2012)

Jo gern  *Weizen zum Frühstück trink*


----------



## Legendary (4. August 2012)

Was ist bitte ein Weizen? *googeln*

Ach ein Weißbier....trololol das Zeug heißt Weißbier! 

Und ein Weißwurschtfrühstück, dass Weißbier in der Früh schon legitimiert gibts bei euch Breißn ned. Also nehm ich dir dezent das Glas weg und trinks selber. :>


----------



## seanbuddha (4. August 2012)

Lol wer weiss net was ein Weizen ist


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. August 2012)

+1 für Weizen.

Ich bin für ne Umfrage. = )


----------



## seanbuddha (4. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ha! The Russian dancing Men their favourite Pepper is Cayenne xD


----------



## H2OTest (4. August 2012)

so ich bin dann auch mal wach


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. August 2012)

Hey. und was macht die Freizeit ? hast du jetzt ne Freundin ? Wenn ja High Five!
In deiner letzten Runde disst du mich, aber wer verdammt bist du Spliff ?


----------



## Legendary (4. August 2012)

Spliff is ein Spast, Spliffififif ist ein Spast.


----------



## Zonalar (4. August 2012)

Reded ihr hier über Bier? 
Hab vor etwa nen Monat einen Kollossalen Podcast über Bier gehört (drei stunden). Ich glaube ich weiss jetzt mehr über Bier als trinken kann. 6_9
http://cre.fm/cre194

und mir schmeckt der Radler am besten. Ich bin ja nicht so der Trinker, da ist sowas süsses schon ganz nett =)


----------



## H2OTest (4. August 2012)

Bilders von mir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit hmm noch leicht unsauber, das ändere ich nochmal


----------



## xynlovesit (4. August 2012)

Man sieht noch deutlich viel gruen durchschimmern :b besonders an den Raendern.


----------



## Kamsi (4. August 2012)

weiss einer wie das mit der garantie ist bei umtausch gegen neuprodukt weil totalschaden ?

habe ne headset winter 2009 gekauft 2 jahre garantie - anfang 2011 verschleisserscheinung sound wurde leiser mikro wackelkontakt habe es 1 zu 1 umtauschen lassen

hat da die garantie fürs neue headset neugestartet weil halt neues produkt oder gilt da die alte garantie weiter ?

november 2011 wär die garantie vom defekten headset ausgelaufen


----------



## H2OTest (4. August 2012)

wieder 2 jahre garantie - hatte ich zumindestens mit meiner maus so hatte die auch 2 mal umtauschen lassen

So finale version  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (4. August 2012)

mist doppelpost -.-


----------



## Saji (4. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> weiss einer wie das mit der garantie ist bei umtausch gegen neuprodukt weil totalschaden ?
> 
> habe ne headset winter 2009 gekauft 2 jahre garantie - anfang 2011 verschleisserscheinung sound wurde leiser mikro wackelkontakt habe es 1 zu 1 umtauschen lassen
> 
> ...



Die gesetzliche Gewährleistung endete laut deiner Schilderung im November '11, die verlängert sich nicht. Du kannst aber auf auf den Verkäufer hoffen das er dir auf das Umtauschgerät vom Umtauschzeitpunkt aus erneut zwei Jahre Garantie gibt. Versuch macht klug. 



H2OTest schrieb:


> wieder 2 jahre garantie - hatte ich zumindestens mit meiner maus so hatte die auch 2 mal umtauschen lassen




Nicht zwangsläufig. Garantie ist eine freiwillige Leistung, Gewährleistung gesetzlich geregelt. Niemand ist verpflichtet auf etwas Garantie zu geben. Ich kenne da aus Erfahrung einige große Elektrofachmärkte die da gerne drauf rumreiten.


----------



## Konov (5. August 2012)

Morgään


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. August 2012)

Moin moin. *gähn*


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2012)

Ich. bin. ein Zombie.
Und ich muss dringenst Duschen.


----------



## H2OTest (5. August 2012)

ohh, war ja noch garnicht so weit ... Konov ist schuld 

edit 87  % ... Wie findet ihr meine sig?


----------



## Zonalar (5. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hQ-xsBZ_Nqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Einfach nur Miyamoto


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2012)

zu früh -.-


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. August 2012)

Bin grad vonner Arbeit wieder gekommen. Erste Nachtschicht. Augen sind schwer.

Achja mein Zimmer ist voll mit Zigarettenschachteln. Hab wohl Geburtstag. 25.

Erstmal das Bett freiräumen.


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2012)

gleich elektrotherapie und heute insgesamt uber3 stunden mtt oO


----------



## Davatar (6. August 2012)

Moin, Erdmenschen!

Heute ist der Wassersuchroboter erfolgreich auf dem Mars gelandet. Vielleicht erleb ich doch noch eines Tages die Marslandung mit :O


----------



## Magogan (6. August 2012)

Ich empfehle euch, keine Salzsäure zu trinken ^^

Hab heute beim Rülpsen - oder was auch immer das war - ein bisschen Magensaft in den Hals bekommen (ist das eigentlich schlimm, wenn sowas passiert?), das brennt tierisch -.-


----------



## Davatar (6. August 2012)

Ist mir auch schon passiert, das vergeht mit der Zeit wieder. Am besten trinkst Du viel, das hilft ein Bisschen.


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Moin, Erdmenschen!
> 
> Heute ist der Wassersuchroboter erfolgreich auf dem Mars gelandet. Vielleicht erleb ich doch noch eines Tages die Marslandung mit :O



Morgen!

Vorallem, vielleicht entdeckt man ja organisches Material auf dem Mars.... das wäre einfach nur krass.
Ziemlich spannend die ganze Aktion


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2012)

gnh alte omasen an den geräten -.-


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> gnh alte omasen an den geräten -.-



Lass ihnen den Moment, sie haben weniger Zeit als du


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2012)

ausfuhrung kriegen die ne glatte 6 ham die bei der einweisung nicht aufgepasst -.-


----------



## Doofkatze (6. August 2012)

Das Gottesteilchen und die theoretischen Möglichkeiten klingen mEn immer noch interessanter. Was interessiert mich ein erdnaher Planet, wenn man im gleichen Zeitraum eine Möglichkeit entwickeln könnte, die Masse von Objekten (temporär) zu entfernen. Ok, natürlich wird das noch 1-2 Jahrhunderte dauern, vllt. bricht auch bis dahin der Yellowstone-Vulkan aus und tötet 90% der Menschheit ... Aber ob wir bis zum Ende des Kapitalismus noch eine bemannte Marsmission erleben, wenn man denn irgendwas interessantes findet, ist natürlich genauso fraglich.

Was macht ihr eigentlich nach dem Ende des Kapitalismus?

Ja, ich weiß ... Volker Pispers bis neulich. Auch so eine fragwürdige Person, die zwar wirklich interessante Dinge anspricht und dennoch nur "Die Linke" Lösungen anbietet. Dennoch sind einige Punkte einfach grandios.


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich nach dem Ende des Kapitalismus?



Ne Strichliste führen, was ich alles nicht gekauft habe, wofür viele andere teuer Geld ausgegeben haben. ^^


----------



## Davatar (6. August 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich nach dem Ende des Kapitalismus?


Du glaubst nicht ernsthaft, dass wir das miterleben werden oder? ... Und ehrlich gesagt will ich das auch nicht miterleben.


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2012)

so ichmach es mir heute ein bisschen angenhemer und fahre liegefahrrad


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so ichmach es mir heute ein bisschen angenhemer und fahre liegefahrrad



Klingt cool ^^


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2012)

man sitz halt angenehmerum im forum zu schreiben 

btw was ist dein kleinstes tier was du aktuell hast als panzer?


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> man sitz halt angenehmerum im forum zu schreiben
> 
> btw was ist dein kleinstes tier was du aktuell hast als panzer?



LOL Laptop aufm schoß? ^^

das kleinste Tier ist der Tier 1 Cunningham von den Amis soweit ich mich erinnere
Dann noch den Panzer II (Tier 2) und ein paar andere höhere


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2012)

nope mein tablet


----------



## Davatar (6. August 2012)

Gestern hab ich mir wiedermal Equilibrium gegönnt, ist echt ein Hammerfilm! Kennt Ihr grad noch Filme, die in diese Richtung gehn? Sprich: Actionfilm, unterdrückter Staat mit Medienzensur im Sci-Fi-Stil? Mir fällt da nur noch "V wie Vendetta" ein, aber der gefällt mir nicht so gut.


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2012)

1857, 187 grad fahrenheit oder metropolis


----------



## Murfy (6. August 2012)

Eine Woche lang konnte ich mich nicht auf Buffed einloggen, eine Woche kein Forum. Dafür hatte ich Zeit für Anderes. Jetzt gehts wieder. *freu*

mfg


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. August 2012)

Mal schauen ob Curiosity in Punkto Laufzeit Spirit und Opportunity das Wasser ablaufen kann (wird wohl schwer, Opportunity 'roved' immernoch in der Gegend herum)...


----------



## Murfy (6. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich mir wiedermal Equilibrium gegönnt, ist echt ein Hammerfilm! Kennt Ihr grad noch Filme, die in diese Richtung gehn? Sprich: Actionfilm, unterdrückter Staat mit Medienzensur im Sci-Fi-Stil? Mir fällt da nur noch "V wie Vendetta" ein, aber der gefällt mir nicht so gut.



Matrix. 

Wobei das wohl sehr viel mehr in Richtung Sci-Fi geht.

Habe mir gestern auch noch "The Raid" angeguckt. Kein qualitativ super Film, aber nette draufhau-Action, guter Film zum dumm davorsitzen und zusehen wie sich Leute verhauen.

mfg


----------



## Magogan (6. August 2012)

Mir ist warm und das bei gerade mal 23,9°C ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. August 2012)

> Was macht ihr eigentlich nach dem Ende des Kapitalismus?



Die Kiste mit Kabarett Eintrittskarten rauskramen und sagen: " Ich war im Widerstand! "


----------



## NoHeroIn (6. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gestern hab ich mir wiedermal Equilibrium gegönnt, ist echt ein Hammerfilm! Kennt Ihr grad noch Filme, die in diese Richtung gehn? Sprich: Actionfilm, unterdrückter Staat mit Medienzensur im Sci-Fi-Stil? Mir fällt da nur noch "V wie Vendetta" ein, aber der gefällt mir nicht so gut.



Das gibt's einige. Spontan fallen mir ein: 
- Fahrenheit 451
- Gattaca
- Metropia (erst Trailer angucken, die grafische Bearbeitung ist nicht für jeden was)
- In Time

Anosnten kannst du hier mal schauen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liste_dystopischer_Filme


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich nach dem Ende des Kapitalismus?



.... Erstmal zu Penny


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

Heute kommt Olli wieder 

Und Moinsen, alles fit ?


----------



## Saji (6. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> .... Erstmal zu Penny



^This.


----------



## Kamsi (6. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> .... Erstmal zu Penny






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@shikari 

er war weg ? wo war er den ?


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2012)

hi


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

> Was macht ihr eigentlich nach dem Ende des Kapitalismus?


Eine Siedlergemeinschaft gründen die sich selbst versorgt. Wer will mitmachen?


----------



## Saji (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Eine Siedlergemeinschaft gründen die sich selbst versorgt. Wer will mitmachen?



Meow, ich!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Juhu, die Katze ist dabei^^


----------



## Saji (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Juhu, die Katze ist dabei^^



Natürlich, irgendjemand muss doch die Mädels anlocken. :3


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2012)

Ich war ne Woche auf Fehmarn 

& seanhasi ich mach auch mit


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Ne, Olli du bleibst draußen^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ne, Olli du bleibst draußen^^



NEEEEEXT!


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Eine Siedlergemeinschaft gründen die sich selbst versorgt. Wer will mitmachen?



Ich! Ich kann... eigentlich nichts aber ich muss dabei sein!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. August 2012)

cool, avast meint steam ist ein virus. tolle sache.


----------



## Murfy (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Eine Siedlergemeinschaft gründen die sich selbst versorgt. Wer will mitmachen?



Ich gucke mir an wie ihr zu Grunde geht. 

mfg


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Also wir haben Saji, Reflox...
Shikari machste auch mit?

Btw wir brauchen dringenst Frauen wenn wir nicht wollen das uns die Ärsche so wehtun das wir nimmer laufen können.


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Hey das ist noch der Gute Morgen Thread! Musst noch 4 Stunden und 20 Minuten warten mit diesem Thema


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ne, Olli du bleibst draußen^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Eine Siedlergemeinschaft gründen die sich selbst versorgt. Wer will mitmachen?



ich klau euch dann euer zeugs zum selbstversorgen. ich gewiefter fuchs ich 

let the hunger games begin


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich klau euch dann euer zeugs zum selbstversorgen. ich gewiefter fuchs ich



Dann darfst du die begegnung mit unseren Waffen machen  Nen Schwert und eine Streitaxt hab ich schonmal, uns fehlen Schusswaffen wer besorgt die?


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2012)

Ich hab einen Bogen ,aber keine Pfeile mehr


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

wozu nahkampfwaffen? ich hab nen kompositbogen zu hause muahahaha 
und ne scharfgemachte zwille


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Am besten holen wir uns ein paar AA12's 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WOoUVeyaY_8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

nach dem endsieg des sozialismus kommste doch garnet mehr an dieses zeugs ran ^^


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Hast du ne Ahnung


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Ich will nen Flammenwerfer^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

Jop, ich will aber nicht mit Sean auf ein Zimmer D:


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Sean schläft alleine ganz am Ende der Siedlung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Jop, ich will aber nicht mit Sean auf ein Zimmer D:



Ich will oben schlafen


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

vllt müsst ihr aufgrund von platzmangel sogar das bett teilen? 
dann heisst es arsch an die wand


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Oder wir fesseln Sean und werfen ihn vor die Tür.


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2012)

Ich tape mir mein Arsch zu & hoffe das er nicht auf Geschenke steht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

Ich finde wir machen das Camp bei Reflox auf den Bergen...


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Ich lebe im Flachland :I

Aber wir könnten in den Nachbarkanton. Ist der einzige der sich ganz alleine ernähren könnte.


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

ein flachlandtiroler also. tztztz


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2012)

Ich will beauftragter für Pornos & Frauen sein.


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

....Tiroler....

WILLST DU DAMIT SAGEN ICH SEI ÖSTERREICHER?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

WIR BRAUCHEN ABER BERGE, KEIN FLACHLAND!!!! 

Sind die Schweizer Mädels denn hübsch ?


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

quatsch 
btw thx olli für die sig ^^ aber für welche frauen denn?


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sind die Schweizer Mädels denn hübsch ?



...Wir haben hübsche Ausländerinnen...


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sind die Schweizer Mädels denn hübsch ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




haben sich die schweizer nicht erst wegen einwanderer beschwert?


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> haben sich die schweizer nicht erst wegen einwanderer beschwert?



Ja da gibt es einige dieser Leute die sowas tun. Aber... ich sags mal so, einer von diesen Typen verlor seinen Job und wurde aus der Partei geworfen weil er die Aussage (über _*TWITTER*_) machte, man bräuchte eine Kristallnacht für Moscheen. Daher kann man die nicht so ernst nehmen


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

naja solche typen liebe ich ja auch über alles.....


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Ich werde nicht mit euch in irgendwelchen Zimmern schlafen, ich hab ein eigenes Haus mit meiner Sexy Ehefrau


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Aun komm mal in Skype on^^


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2012)

mir ist langweilig


----------



## Alux (6. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> ....Tiroler....
> 
> WILLST DU DAMIT SAGEN ICH SEI ÖSTERREICHER?
> 
> ...





Das Österreich immer gleich als sooo schlimm angesehen wird, aua   ^^


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> mit meiner Sexy Ehefrau






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Das Österreich immer gleich als sooo schlimm angesehen wird, aua  ^^



der berühmteste deutsche kam immerhin aus österreich ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

Dann machen wir es halt in Hagen.


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2012)

Hagen FUCK YEAH


----------



## Alux (6. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> der berühmteste deutsche kam immerhin aus österreich ^^



Kann passieren schlechte Exporte gibts überall ^^


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dann machen wir es halt in Hagen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Das Österreich immer gleich als sooo schlimm angesehen wird, aua  ^^



Tut mir Leid, ich komme aus dem Rheintal, da ist der Kampf Schweizer gegen Österreicher ziemlich Alltag gewesen


----------



## Alux (6. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, ich komme aus dem Rheintal, da ist der Kampf Schweizer gegen Österreicher ziemlich Alltag gewesen



*nachlad* Ich geb dir 3 Sekunden Vorsprung


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> der berühmteste deutsche kam immerhin aus österreich ^^



Was lernen wir daraus?
Österreicher sollten kein Kunststudium beginnen.


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> *nachlad* Ich geb dir 3 Sekunden Vorsprung



Ihr Öshterricher gsehnd schono was er devo hend


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mi127JuA-eA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wenn wir gerade mal wieder über restjugoslawien nord herziehen ^^


----------



## Alux (6. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ihr Öshterricher gsehnd schono was er devo hend



Hm slang kann ich net schreiben, nur reden xD


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2012)

ich wäre ja für den elm !


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

meinst den elm bei braunschweig? mensch da is die asse net weit weg ^^ vllt mutiert ihr dann ja 

haben wir eigtl auch franzosen im forum? ^^


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

meh


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Wir könnten neben an in den Kanton, der hat Berge. :<


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Graubünden ist der beste Kanton!


----------



## Alux (6. August 2012)

Berge sind mies


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Graubünden ist der beste Kanton!



bitch please!

1. St. Gallen
2. Graubünden
3. Thurgau


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> bitch please!
> 
> 1. St. Gallen
> 2. Graubünden
> 3. Thurgau



Mein Papa der wichser wohnt im Kanton St.Gallen, aber 30km an Graubünden ran^^


----------



## Alux (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Mein Papa der wichser* wohnt im Kanton St.Gallen, aber 30km an Graubünden ran^^




Das kann man jetzt zweideutig nehmen.


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mein Papa der wichser wohnt im Kanton St.Gallen, aber 30km an Graubünden ran^^



Wo in St. Gallen? Ich wohn direkt am See^^


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

St.Gallen issn großer Kanton^^


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Nicht so gross wie andere. Ich muss es wissen, ich lebe seit 17 Jahren hier


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

PUPS


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2012)

konovchen 
 hab jetzt mienen bt 7  


Ahja ich meine den Elm bei Bs


----------



## Olliruh (6. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wo in St. Gallen? Ich wohn direkt am See^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=auozyo3AhJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Olli kann keine Videos einbinden


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> konovchen
> hab jetzt mienen bt 7
> 
> 
> Ahja ich meine den Elm bei Bs




BT7 ist klar, aber Elm bei BS? WAT?? ^^


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2012)

ja der ist eher bei königslutter  aber das war nicht an dich gemeint


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zum sonnen geht ihr in die asse


----------



## Konov (6. August 2012)

Achsoooooooo


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

hatter wieder was gelernt vom bernd


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

Meh..


----------



## Alux (6. August 2012)

Die Schweiz will ne Invasion starten, das riech ich....


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Bin mal Einkaufen, ich hab Hunger wie ein Bär sonst schlachte ich gleich noch Olli und verleibe mir ihn ein  Bis gleich.


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

mit was will denn die schweiz iwo einmarschieren?


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin mal Einkaufen, ich hab Hunger wie ein Bär sonst schlachte ich gleich noch Olli und verleibe mir ihn ein  Bis gleich.



es gibt bier und  pizza


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> mit was will denn die schweiz iwo einmarschieren?



Mit unserem Geld. Wir kaufen die ganze Welt.


----------



## Alux (6. August 2012)

Reflox ist in Wirklichkeit der/die geheime Vertreter/in aller Banken und späht aus wer leicht zu kaufen ist.

Edit: Eben was angepasst^^

Edit2: So jetzt isses Unisex


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Reflox ist in Wirklichkeit die geheime Vertreter_in_ aller Banken und späht aus wer leicht zu kaufen ist.
> 
> Edit: Eben was angepasst^^



Ladidia


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Reflox ist immernoch nicht weiblich...
Und wieder da!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. August 2012)

Und Sean ist immer noch nicht männlich..

wait what ?


----------



## Reflox (6. August 2012)

Sean ist Holzfällerin


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

wieso hab ich grad das bild der lumberjackcommandos im kopf......


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Ich bin 100% Mann. Ansonsten schick ich euch ein Foto wenn ihr mir das net Glaubt


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

bitte nicht....


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2012)

Ach, das willst doch du gerade sehen


----------



## Aun (6. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ach, das willst doch du gerade sehen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*NOPE*


----------



## Alux (6. August 2012)

Irgendwo cool, ein ganzer Tag lang grübeln hat mir neue Einsichten gebracht....und fast paar Unfälle^^


----------



## ego1899 (7. August 2012)

Morgääääähn...

Ego ist jetzt auch ein Secret World Fuzzi 

Gerade am patchen mal gucken ob ich mir später ne neue Graka hole oder nich 

Edit: Nooooo ich muss woanders runterladen, über 5GB mitm Surfstick sind uncool


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2012)

mein tag heute:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

Morgen!

Was ist denn Kasse KG einzeln?? ^^


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2012)

krankengymnastik


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> krankengymnastik



Klingt doch alles nicht so dramatisch, dann schonmal viel Spass ^^


----------



## ego1899 (7. August 2012)

Ja wünsch ich dir auch. Ich hau mich glaub ich nochmal hin


----------



## Noxiel (7. August 2012)

Noch 24 Tage....


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2012)

dann?


----------



## Noxiel (7. August 2012)

... kann ich es verraten.


----------



## ego1899 (7. August 2012)

Buli Start ist doch schon in 18 Tagen


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> ... kann ich es verraten.



buffed kriegt eine frischzellenkur ?

bzw haben wir über nacht wieder frauen verloren oder alle da noch ?


----------



## Olliruh (7. August 2012)

Morgen !


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

Grad bei der Stadtverwaltung gewesen, paar Unterlagen abgegeben. Bestimmt dreiviertelstunde mit der SUPER netten Beratungstante gesprochen.
Während sie mir erklärte wie ich am besten meinen lebenslauf zu formulieren habe - obwohl ich sowieso im Oktober zur Uni gehe und den scheiss grad net brauche - machte ich mir bereits Gedanken über unsere gemeinsame Zukunft.

Bereits nach 5 Minuten hatte ich beschlossen, diese Frau musst du auf "privater Ebene" ansprechen. Gesagt- getan. Jede Menge witziger Smalltalk, den man von einer Behörden-Mitarbeiterin gar nicht erwartet hatte.
Sie wurde mir jede Minute sympathischer. Dann ein Anruf auf dem Büroapparat. Irgendein Depp wollte 2 Termine gleichzeitig haben. Während die junge Dame händeringend erklärte, dass dies nicht möglich sei, lächelte ich sie an und arbeitete bereits an Hochzeitsplänen. Rote Rosen würden mir besser gefallen als weiße!

Ihre sinnlichen Lippen lächelten mich an während des Telefonats, da die Person am anderen Ende offenbar in der Deutschen Sprache nur peripher geschult war.
Entnervt rollte meine Herzensblume mit den Augen. Auch das liebte ich bereits an ihr.

Weitere 10 Minuten später tippte sie meinen Lebenslauf an ihrem PC ab und humorvoll ging ich einige Punkte durch, die mir scheiß egal waren aber ich wollte ja mit ihr reden. Der beste Weg zum ersten Date!

Zwischendurch hatte ich das Gefühl eine gewisse Grundnervosität gegenüber meinem Objekt der Begierde abgelegt zu haben. Der Stuhl war gefühlt durchgeschwitzt und der Puls erreichte Mach 2.
Ich fragte sie zum Abschluss, ob sie denn noch so eine Visitenkarte hätte wie alle anderen Mitarbeiter, damit ich sie ggf. nochmal erreichen könne. Und sie schrieb mir eine - jetzt schien mir sicher, das macht sie bestimmt nicht für jeden!

Dann war die Zeit auch schon um. Eine dreiviertelstunde die mir vorkam wie eine Woche. Mir schien ich kenne jeden quadratmilimeter ihres Gesichts auswendig und am liebsten wäre ich ihr gleich um den Hals gefallen.
Während der Puls die Schallmauer durchbricht, stehen wir beide fast synchron auf und verabschieden uns.

ABER eine Frage hätte ich da noch, säusele ich mit rauchiger Stimme über den Schreibtisch. Haben sie heute abend schon was vor????
Ein beschämtes Kichern - dieser Moment kam mir vor wie eine weitere Woche - ich war mir sicher, jetzt hatte ich die Goldmedaille im Spontanflirten.

(Leider) bin ich schon vergeben! Für eine nanosekunde bricht meine Welt zusammen. Das wort "Leider" meine ich am Anfang des Satzes vernommen zu haben.
Ein Zeichen, dass da vielleicht doch noch eine romantische Liebesgeschichte ihren Weg finden könnte??

Ach scheiß drauf, aber ein bißchen fehlt sie mir schon


----------



## Noxiel (7. August 2012)

Dein Puls hat bei Mach 2 aber schon die Schallmauer durchbrochen und es gibt keine Schall-Schall-Mauer. 




Ergo, du hast bloß geträumt.


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

hat etws von feuchten träumen oO



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2012)

Ich hab mir erstmal ein GPSTracker runtergeladen und werde nacher mal sehen ob eres bringt ^^


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

wenn willste den verfolgen ?


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2012)

mich


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> [...]
> (Leider) bin ich schon vergeben! Für eine nanosekunde bricht meine Welt zusammen. Das wort "Leider" meine ich am Anfang des Satzes vernommen zu haben.
> Ein Zeichen, dass da vielleicht doch noch eine romantische Liebesgeschichte ihren Weg finden könnte??
> 
> Ach scheiß drauf, aber ein bißchen fehlt sie mir schon


Wah das kenn ich, hatt ich auch mal 

Paar Jährchen ists her, an nem Samstag an dem ich noch nichts geplant hatte, da erhielt ich ne SMS, ob ich nicht an ne private Strandparty kommen mitkommen möcht. "Na klar, wo ist meine Jägermeister-Blumenkette?", fragt ich mich.
Ein paar Stunden später wars dann soweit: mein Kumpel holte mich ab und lud dabei gleich noch ein paar andere Jungs und Mädels mit ein. Als ich an der "privaten Strandparty" ankam, traute ich meinen Augen kaum. Da mussten etwa 200 Leute sein. Sone grosse "private" Strandparty hatt ich noch nie gesehn (und nachher auch nie wieder). Jedenfalls war die Party tatsächlich privat, aber weil der erwartete Andrang so gross war, waren die Getränke nicht umsonst, sondern einfach sehr günstig (n Euro für nen Cocktail oder so war das, glaub ich ). Jedenfalls tranken wir alle wie die Weltmeister, lernten jede Menge Mädels kennen, führten nette Unterhaltungen und tanzten bis zum Umfallen.
Kurz vor Mitternacht erspähten meine Augen eines der bildhübschesten Wesen, das ich je gesehen habe. Ihr kennt diesen Moment sicher: Alles um einen herum wird ausgeblendet, man sieht nur das Mädel, die Zeit steht still, es scheint, als stünde sie im vollen Rampenlicht von mindestens zehn Scheinwerfern und man fragt sich, ob man wohl vor oder nach ihr sterben wird, nachdem man das ganze Leben miteinander verbracht hat...
Wie dem auch sei... Da ich mittlerweile schon ordentlich was intus hatte, wagte ich nicht, sie direkt anzusprechenlallen, sondern fragte nen Freund, ob er sie kenne. "Klar kenn ich die, die heisst xxxxx. Komm, ich stell sie Dir vor!"
"Tolle Sache", dacht ich mir und liess uns gegenseitig vorstellen. Dass ich ein Bisschen betrunken war, störte sie gar nicht, schliesslich war auf dieser Party eh schon lange niemand mehr nüchtern (auch sie nicht), also belallten wir uns stundenlang gegenseitig, bis ich irgendwann, nach ungefähr 4-5 Stunden Gerede tatsächlich wieder nüchtern war.
Sowas hatte ich noch nie erlebt: Eine Unterhaltung mit nem Mädel, das man erst gerade kennengelernt hat, fünf Stunden einfach nur reden, über alles Mögliche, über die Party, über Gott und die WeltSmalltalk (:joker, nein im Ernst, Gott und die Welt waren auch beides Themen, über Alkohol, Inland- und Auslandspolitik, Freunde und Bekannte, das Leben, einfach über alles, was uns grad einfiel. Es war die mit Abstand längste, interessanteste und unterhaltsamste Unterhaltung, die ich je hatte.
Plötzlich fiel irgend ein Typ direkt zwischen uns vornüber auf den Boden und lag mit dem Gesicht im Matsch. Der hatte eindeutig zu viel getrunken... Ein paar Freunde von ihm kamen, gaben ihm nen Becher Wasser und trugen ihn zum Taxi.
Da die ganze Spannung unterbrochen war, schaute ich mal auf die Uhr und stellte fest, dass doch schon 5 Uhr morgens war. Leider musste das Mädel nun gehn. Also griff ich mir mein Herz und fragte sie "Kannst Du mir vielleicht noch Deine Nummer geben?". Darauf sie "Klar, meine Nummer ist xxxxxxxx, können ja mal mit meinem Freund was trinken gehn und uns dann weiter unterhalten."
Nunja, das war das, was sie sagte, aber alles was ich hörte war:
"Klar, meine Nummer ist xxxxxxxx, können ja mal mit meinem Freund... meinem Freund... meinem Freund... meinem Freund... meinem Freund... meinem Freund... MEINEM FREUND!!!


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

_*a moment of silence for our fallen brothers*_


----------



## Noxiel (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erzählt mir mehr. Ich möchte gerne noch etwas länger an euren persönlichen Schicksalsschlägen teilnehmen. Während ich *meine* Traumfrau ja schon längst gefunden habe. *munch munch*


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2012)

ich hab meine wahre liebe auch schon gefunden, im Sport *_*


----------



## Davatar (7. August 2012)

Multiscreen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2012)

reicht dann auch


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

mehr geschichten ^^


----------



## Noxiel (7. August 2012)

Irgendwie irgendwo irgendwann find' ich die süß. Die Augen sind etwas creepy aber hey, man kann sich an den beiden Zöpfen festhalten.


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

noxiel das sind themen für nachtschwärmer ^^ tagsüber kein sex im forum ^^


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

ach solange wir von noxiel nen freifahrtsschein haben ^^


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2012)

kann ich mir arma combined operations übersteam kaufen und dann immernoch dayz spielen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. August 2012)

Ja kannst du.


----------



## Konov (7. August 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dein Puls hat bei Mach 2 aber schon die Schallmauer durchbrochen und es gibt keine Schall-Schall-Mauer.
> 
> Ergo, du hast bloß geträumt.




Ahhh du hast mich erwischt. In Physik und Mathe war ich aber wirklich immer ne Null.
Und Mach 3 verbinde ich mit Schallgeschwindigkeit 


@Davatar
Sowas ist echt ätzend... ich hab auch inner Disse mal eine kennengelernt und bis 4 Uhr morgens mit ihr geschnackt, bis sie mir offenbarte, dass sie ja eigentlich einen Freund hätte und nicht genau wüsste was der denkt usw.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Na Kinder?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mQHYDXpfuHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich werd den Ohrwurm net los^^


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

das ist ja das langweilige lux aetema das von two towers ist besser





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rzfNGy9MptU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T34vJE3yI80

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ryqLibxkyg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und natürlich die bessere version von lux aeterma





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XI_oWrseTKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

two steps sind hammer. hab alle alben, aber da gibts auch so viele andere. audiomachine, x-ray dog und wie sie net heißen


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> und natürlich die bessere version von lux aeterma
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! Genau das ist die Version die ich suchte, danke!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iRyB2yOC-9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Daher kannte ich die!


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

gibts das vid auch in hd?


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> two steps sind hammer. hab alle alben, aber da gibts auch so viele andere. audiomachine, x-ray dog und wie sie net heißen



x ray dog findet man auf youtube leider so gut wie garnicht mehr


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> gibts das vid auch in hd?


Leider nicht, trotzdem isses schön anzuschauen


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

naja gibt schon noch einige songs, nur kann man sich keine kompletten alben mehr erstellen


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> gibts das vid auch in hd?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VM-w-d7Tzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V0SH4gcTFJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*duck und weg*


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Lol'd so hard

Heeeey Osama xD


----------



## Aun (7. August 2012)

das mw3 lied ist ganz io. hans zimmer ftw, aber der beste mw song ist immer noch das rangers theme


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das mw3 lied ist ganz io. _hans zimmer ftw_, aber der beste mw song ist immer noch das rangers theme



Das Lied wurde von Brian Tyler komponiert^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gfW1bkPI8Kc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2wd5M2BqLIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wo wir bei hans zimmer gerade sind ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Wenn wir schonmal bei den Russen sind:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=39QwQrfpeYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Wennschon dann die richtige Version bitte




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U06jlgpMtQs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

reflox du als frau wielang bleibst du uns den erhalten ?

das buffed forum scheint ja frauen ohne essen zu verbrauchen ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. August 2012)

> das buffed forum scheint ja frauen ohne essen zu verbrauchen ^^



stell ich mir grad bildlich vor. o0


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Ich finds einfach geil wie mir alle auf den Leim gehen xD


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

blöder typo ^^

statt ohne sollte als kommen und ich weiss das reflox ein mann ist ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2012)

sup? ._.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Was ist los Shika? :<

@Kamsi

Weiss ich doch, aber ich hab einfach täglich Profilaufrufe, seitdem alle denken ich sei ne Ische


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

Reflox ist ne Frau. Er hat einfach nix um uns zu beweisen das er ein Kerl ist.


----------



## Murfy (7. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> @Kamsi
> 
> Weiss ich doch, aber ich hab einfach täglich Profilaufrufe, seitdem alle denken ich sei ne Ische



Jetzt hat mich das doch echt dazu gebracht dein Profil anzugucken... wtf?

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RTTtwoIE5lQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



literally (der Titel ) ...


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



du wirst mit süßem gelockt, doch letzendlich geknebelt, du fette sau, jetzt wirst du gehänselt und gegrätelt!

edit : tune flowt auf den beat besser


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> edit : tune flowt auf den beat besser






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fav flowt immernoch am besten auf dem Track!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2012)

Ich frag mich, wieso die Rapper immer zu Zweit auf die Bühne gehen müssen. Alligatoah und Paradogg, Kolle und Fav... 

Aber wie Paradogg schon in der Rapanalyse meinte, sie brauchen immer einen, der ihnen den *immel hält


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

SCHEISS VERKACKTES VIDEO EINBETTEN AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHspbjiobaiü


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

Einer gibt halt immer Rückendeckung. Sieht halt besser aus, als wenn da einer alleine rumhampelt 

@Sean nicht so fluchen sonst gibt es aufs Maul 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2012)

Jup  

wo wir grad bei Flow sind  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TvgqRhcyLw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (7. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> @Kamsi
> 
> Weiss ich doch, aber ich hab einfach täglich Profilaufrufe, seitdem alle denken ich sei ne Ische



die meisten machen sich da eh straffällig weil du ja noch minderjährig bist ^^

habe mal was auf deinem profil geschrieben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2012)

Ich mag nur Lance in Weekends Splash-Runde gg Spliff... ansonsten nicht so.

Zu flow fällt mir das ein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GcoqWZdH4zU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nyrcAPJSRJc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jung Brutal Gutaussehend wurde bei euch indiziert


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2012)

momentan geht nichts über





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKfVJgfk-fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




unglaublich wie der luie einfach tötet


----------



## seanbuddha (7. August 2012)

So, bin mal wech Duschen und Fahrschule!

Und Refloxschatzy: Bei deinem Musigeschmack muss ich immer Facepalmen...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tsnUKfqWziM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=719uzFKbU2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



JAW, Genetikk, Favorite, 257ers, K.I.Z. und Kollegah!

Das sind die einzigen, dessen gesamte Alben ich gekauft habe und nicht nur ein paar Tracks


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2012)

JAW ist sowieso gott, der soll mal was neues machen!


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

TOA 2 wäre mal ne Idee 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZHrvZOm3JFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



K.I.Z. <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. August 2012)

darf von mir aus auch wieder mehr in richtung gehirn im mixer gehen
hauptsache er macht mal wieder nen album und nicht nur irgendwelche gastbeiträge
wobei das mit den snowgoons schon geil war 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=neWmXBU1Sik

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (7. August 2012)

JAW hat aber auch ne super Featurestimme


----------



## Davatar (8. August 2012)

Morgen Leute!

Irgendwie sinds weniger Stickies geworden. Seh nur noch 2, waren doch mal 4 oder?

Achja...
<-- geht Samstag an die Streetparade in Zürich, Schweizerland


----------



## Noxiel (8. August 2012)

Ist die Streetparade sowas wie der CSD nur in der Schweiz?


----------



## Davatar (8. August 2012)

Das ist die kleinere Version der Loveparade.


----------



## Noxiel (8. August 2012)

Oh da gibts aber dann auch freie Liebe und Verhüterli, die von den Wägen unter die Raver gepfeffert werden. 

Nee, bin ich kein Freund von. Mir liegt die Musikrichtung überhaupt nicht. Das die ruhigen Schweizer sowas auch veranstalten. Sachen gibt's.


----------



## Ogil (8. August 2012)

Bei den Schweizern geht das dann statt "utz-utz-utz" halt "utzli-utzli-utzli"...


----------



## Davatar (8. August 2012)

Joa ich war da schonmal, ist aber ein paar Jahre her. Der grosse Unterschied zur Loveparade ist halt, dass die Streetparade ein Stück weit am See entlang geht. Da fühlt man sich dann nicht so eingeängt. Ahja und der grosse Vorteil ist halt, dass sie immernoch stattfindet, im Gegensatz zur Loveparade :joker:


----------



## Noxiel (8. August 2012)

Tja, nach dem Düsseldorf Debakel. Wobei, besoffene Raver die im See ertrinken ist bestimmt auch eine unangenehme Publicity.


----------



## H2OTest (8. August 2012)

mein oberkôrper hasst mich schon wieder


----------



## Konov (8. August 2012)

Morgen ihr Luschen!

Durchhalten H20!


----------



## xynlovesit (8. August 2012)

Kann es sein, dass das Smalltalk-Forum auf Diet war?


----------



## Edou (8. August 2012)

Hab mich gestern das erste mal seit JAHREN mit dem Fahrrad aufs m0wl gelegt....Gott war das kewl. Tut zwar weh, sau viel aufgerissen und Knie geprellt, aber man war das Cool. Das erste als ich aufgestanden bin nach dem Sturz *Bitte sind die Kleider nicht kaputt* Scheiß auf die Wunden...wobei ich Blut am Shirt habe. :<


----------



## Noxiel (8. August 2012)

Curiosity ist ja heil auf dem Mars gelandet und twittert seit dem fröhlich vor sich hin, wobei ihm seine neue Heimat ja nicht so dolle gefällt, wie man erfährt. 



> Great… 100,000,000 miles and I'm stuck in a damn crater. Awesome





> Hey guys! I found an alien!… Oh, no, wait… just another stupid ass rock. Awesome.





> Oh sure, I'd love to drive around for two years and point a laser at the ground until I die… who wouldn't?





> “@BarackObama: "I eagerly await what Curiosity has yet to discover."— Sheesh! I'm working on it! Don't you have shit to do? Nerd.





> I enter the martian atmosphere at over 20,000 km per hour, and you call Usain Bolt "fast". Screw you assholes.





> With my luck, if I do find bacteria on Mars - it'll be syphilis.



https://twitter.com/SarcasticRover


----------



## H2OTest (8. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen ihr Luschen!
> 
> Durchhalten H20!



erste trainigseinheit um 7 30 ^^

edit : definiere den Kôrper wie ein Anatomielexikon

bah meine beine brennen schn nach 2 km --

edit die 2. mein gnzer korper hasst mich


----------



## Olliruh (8. August 2012)

Wenn du weißt wer in meiner Signatur ist Like in 3 sec. &#9829;
fuck ya facebook


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. August 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Curiosity ist ja heil auf dem Mars gelandet und twittert seit dem fröhlich vor sich hin, wobei ihm seine neue Heimat ja nicht so dolle gefällt, wie man erfährt.
> [...]


Haha da sind ein paar echt gute dabei


----------



## Konov (8. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> fuck ya facebook




Dazu fällt mir das hier ein: http://heise.de/-1662810

Du hast Recht, fuck ya facebook


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. August 2012)

Naja ich nutze facebbok eh nicht, von daher^^

Allerdings nicht nur wegen der ganzen Kritik, sondern auch wegen der Menschen, die man da so antrifft. "OMG ich hab 200 Freunde, ich bin so cool" . - Mal schauen, wie viele auftauchen wenn man mal Hilfe braucht ;P

Mit allen meinen Freunden halte ich über eMail/Handy/Telefon Kontakt, da brauche ich sowas nicht.


----------



## Konov (8. August 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Naja ich nutze facebbok eh nicht, von daher^^
> 
> Allerdings nicht nur wegen der ganzen Kritik, sondern auch wegen der Menschen, die man da so antrifft. "OMG ich hab 200 Freunde, ich bin so cool" . - Mal schauen, wie viele auftauchen wenn man mal Hilfe braucht ;P
> 
> Mit allen meinen Freunden halte ich über eMail/Handy/Telefon Kontakt, da brauche ich sowas nicht.



Geht mir genauso...


----------



## Olliruh (8. August 2012)

Naja ich hab in meiner FB Liste auch nur Leute die ich wirklich kenne & auch regelmäßig Kontakt habe. Die Liste beläuft sich auch so ca +/- 300 Leute


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. August 2012)

War das jetzt n Witz?   

Falls nein: Mir persönlich wäre das zu viel


----------



## Kamsi (8. August 2012)

Schon interessant was manche online redakteure unter landschaftsaufnahmen verstehen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. August 2012)

Anti-Joke-Pinguin:

Das ist so beabsichtigt und soll witzig sein


----------



## Kamsi (8. August 2012)

ach der pinguin hat die bedeutung ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. August 2012)

Nein, der hat keine Bedeutung^^


----------



## Olliruh (8. August 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> War das jetzt n Witz?
> 
> Falls nein: Mir persönlich wäre das zu viel



Naja es geht. 100 davon sind ja nur Leute aus meiner Schule 
Der Rest sind Freunde und Menschen mit denen ich halt gerne Zeit verbringe etc


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

ich würd ja sagen, dass es sich um eine abstrakte version des socially awkward penguin handelt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2012)

Sup ppl of te interweb?


----------



## Olliruh (8. August 2012)

poarty herd ovr hre


----------



## Aun (8. August 2012)

habe nichts getrunken, aber fühle mich, als ob ich mich gestern total zugegöbelt hätte


----------



## Olliruh (8. August 2012)

Gestern Abend hab ich mit'nem Kumpel noch 2 - 3 Flaschen Wein getrunken ,war garnicht mal so schlecht..


----------



## orkman (8. August 2012)

mein gott was ist denn paypal für ne kacke ... gestern kk angemeldet und wollte es verifizieren lassen ( dazu buchen die ja 1.50 ab und man kriegt den code den man bei denen eingeben muss) .... die haben die 1.50 noch immer net genommen und hab den code noch immer nicht ... wetten wenn ich nachher per paypal bezahle gehts denen dann aber net schnell genug mir die kohle abzubuchen .... wenn ich im laden mit visa bezahle dauert es auch nur paar sekunden bis das geld abgebucht wird ... wieso dauert das bei paypal jetzt mehr als 15 stunden ?!


----------



## Murfy (8. August 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> mein gott was ist denn paypal für ne kacke ... gestern kk angemeldet und wollte es verifizieren lassen ( dazu buchen die ja 1.50 ab und man kriegt den code den man bei denen eingeben muss) .... die haben die 1.50 noch immer net genommen und hab den code noch immer nicht ... wetten wenn ich nachher per paypal bezahle gehts denen dann aber net schnell genug mir die kohle abzubuchen .... wenn ich im laden mit visa bezahle dauert es auch nur paar sekunden bis das geld abgebucht wird ... wieso dauert das bei paypal jetzt mehr als 15 stunden ?!



Verstehe nie wenn Leute Probleme mit Paypal haben. O_o bei mir ging das damals total einfach:

Angemeldet, Bankdaten eingegeben, Test-Buchung. Alles funktioniert. Paypal eingerichtet. Alles inerhalb von einem Tag.

mfg


----------



## orkman (8. August 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Verstehe nie wenn Leute Probleme mit Paypal haben. O_o bei mir ging das damals total einfach:
> 
> Angemeldet, Bankdaten eingegeben, Test-Buchung. Alles funktioniert. Paypal eingerichtet. Alles inerhalb von einem Tag.
> 
> mfg



ja gestern abend hab ich die testbuchung gemacht ... hab dann gedacht dass ich es online binnen 2-3 minuten sehe ... doch jetzt nach 15stunden und 35 min is noch immer nix da ... ok paypal sagt dass es 1 tag oder mehrere dauern kann aber ich check nicht wieso ... das ganze is ja eh automatisiert ... wenn ich im laden was kaufe , passierts doch auch sofort 
ok bei amazon hab ich auch was bestellt , wurde schon verschickt und wird mir auch noch nicht angezeigt ...


----------



## Murfy (8. August 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ja gestern abend hab ich die testbuchung gemacht ... hab dann gedacht dass ich es online binnen 2-3 minuten sehe ... doch jetzt nach 15stunden und 35 min is noch immer nix da ... ok paypal sagt dass es 1 tag oder mehrere dauern kann aber ich check nicht wieso ... das ganze is ja eh automatisiert ... wenn ich im laden was kaufe , passierts doch auch sofort
> ok bei amazon hab ich auch was bestellt , wurde schon verschickt und wird mir auch noch nicht angezeigt ...



Entweder du hast deine Daten falsch hinterlegt oder es dauert auf Seiten deiner Bank gerade ein bisschen (wenn sogar das von Amazon noch nicht angezeigt wird).

Aber das mit dem Laden ist mir neu, die Abbuchung kommt da bei mir meist auch frühstens erst ein paar Stunden nach dem Einkauf.

mfg


----------



## Konov (8. August 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> wenn ich im laden was kaufe , passierts doch auch sofort



Naja bei der guten alten Ladentheke und deiner Geldbörse steht normalerweise nix im Weg, beim Internet hingegen ganz viele potenzielle Probleme.... ^^


----------



## orkman (8. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> steht normalerweise nix im Weg



jo kein paypal ... dumm ist wenn mans auch noch schnell braucht/will


----------



## Konov (8. August 2012)

Hatte ehrlich gesagt mit Paypal bisherauch nie Probleme. Einmal was bezahlt damit, ging auch einwandfrei und schnell.

Aber hatte ja neulich diese Prepaid Kreditkarten Sache erklärt, und das fand ich schon recht kompliziert. Aber auch das ging dann letztenendes problemlos.


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2012)

Resultat von gestern :

Mir tut jeder einzelne Muskel weh, und heute wieder MTT, wird lustig


----------



## Konov (9. August 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2012)

morgen du troll, steh mal fruher auf


----------



## Davatar (9. August 2012)

Morgen!

Irgend ein bescheuerter Nachbar musste um halb fünf morgens Musik in voller Lautstärke hören, was zur Folge hatte, dass ich aufwachte und zwei Stunden lang nicht schlafen konnte, was wiederum zur Folge hatte, dass ich heute Morgen den Wecker nicht gehört und verschlafen hab.

BRTSGGKMMRPPGFFFFRTTT!!!!!!!

Werd ich mich heute wohl mit Energy Drinks am Leben halten müssen.


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2012)

moin, geht das video bei euch?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hWrBX4iKkqQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (9. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Irgend ein bescheuerter Nachbar musste um halb fünf morgens Musik in voller Lautstärke hören, was zur Folge hatte, dass ich aufwachte und zwei Stunden lang nicht schlafen konnte, was wiederum zur Folge hatte, dass ich heute Morgen den Wecker nicht gehört und verschlafen hab.
> 
> ...



Einfache Lösung? Aufstehen, beschweren, wenn er meckert und ablehnt, hau ihm eine rein. Gibt genug Adrenalin um Wach zu bleiben fürs erste.


----------



## Aun (9. August 2012)

ruf die bullen wegen ruhestörung


----------



## Davatar (9. August 2012)

Also erstmal war ich im Halbschlaf und hab zu dem Zeitpunkt gar nicht recht realisiert was eigentlich los ist, sondern stellte nur fest, dass ich wegen komischen Geräuschen nicht schlafen kann.
Zweitens möcht ich eigentlich die gut nachbarschaftliche Stimmung die hier herrscht weiterhin aufrecht erhalten und die Polizei zu rufen hilft so sicher nicht.
Und drittens wars das erste Mal, wenns wieder vorkommen sollte, werd ich dann schon entsprechend reagieren.

Ahja kommt noch dazu, dass ich gar nicht registrieren konnte, aus welcher Richtung die Geräusche kamen.

Edit: @H2OTest: Jop, dat Video tut tun.


----------



## Edou (9. August 2012)

Dat war auch nur ein schlechter Witz.  - Aber wenns öfter vorkommt kannst du ja dann schonmal den Nachbar (wenn du weißt welcher es war ) drauf ansprechen.


----------



## Davatar (9. August 2012)

Okok  bin halt ein Bisschen skeptisch wenns um Nachbarschafsstreitigkeiten gibt. Hatte mal ne Schnupperwoche in ner Anwaltskanzlei und konnte da ne Menge Akten lesen. Dabei waren auch viele Fälle über Nachbarschaftskriege. Einen dabei werd ich nie wieder vergessen. Der begann ursprünglich mal, weil der eine Nachbar ein 1 Kubikmeter grosses Vogelhaus bauen wollte und endete nach 40 (vierzig!) Jahren so, dass die Häuser beider Nachbarn versteigert wurden, weil sie sich mit den vielen Klagen gegenseitig ruiniert hatten...
Daher bleib ich lieber freundlich solangs möglich ist


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2012)

boah bin ich im arsch -.-


----------



## Ogil (9. August 2012)

Laute Nachbarn sind immer nervig. Wir hatten bis vor 1 Jahr fuer eine Weile Leute in der Wohnung unter uns, die offensichtlich Schicht gearbeitet haben - und wenn sie dann um Mitternacht oder um 1 Uhr Morgens nach Hause kamen, wurde erstmal so richtig laut Musik angeworfen. Ich glaube wir waren die Einzigen, die sich nicht bei der Polizei beschwert haben. Einmal ging sogar die Polizei im Haus rum und hat alle (uns ebenfalls) gefragt, ob ebenfalls eine Beschwerde wegen Ruhestoerung eingereicht werden soll. Was wir uebrigens nicht getan haben.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2012)

Na Kinderchen?
@Ogil wieso habt ihr euch nicht beschwert?!?!


----------



## Konov (9. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> morgen du troll, steh mal fruher auf



8:30 Uhr ist doch früh 



H2OTest schrieb:


> moin, geht das video bei euch?



Jo geht^^


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2012)

das mach ich inner reha wenn ich kine raft hab ^^


----------



## Konov (9. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das mach ich inner reha wenn ich kine raft hab ^^



Sieht nicht so schwierig aus


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2012)

probiers aus^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2012)

Konov, unterschätz mal Beinpressen nicht! Wobei ich als Münsteraner da nen Heimvorteil habe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HrE1n5xI-z4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2012)

So ich benutze den Thread auch mal  

Ich suche ein Lied von Kollegah, der Inhalt ist an sich das er immer was macht und dann eine Frau was sagt, zum SChluss blässt die Frau Kollegah einen und dann sagt sie halt nurnoch Würgegeräusche


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kc17Ntt3mEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich suche ein Lied von Kollegah, der Inhalt ist an sich das er immer was macht und dann eine Frau was sagt, zum SChluss blässt die Frau Kollegah einen und dann sagt sie halt nurnoch Würgegeräusche


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> So ich benutze den Thread auch mal
> 
> Ich suche ein Lied von Kollegah, der Inhalt ist an sich das er immer was macht und dann eine Frau was sagt, zum SChluss blässt die Frau Kollegah einen und dann sagt sie halt nurnoch Würgegeräusche






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann sich wundern warum hip hop bzw jede andere musikrichtung so einen schlechten ruf hat ^^


----------



## Aun (9. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Und dann sich wundern warum hip hop bzw jede andere musikrichtung so einen schlechten ruf hat ^^



this



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d80qYPNta4Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2012)

sup dudes ?


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2012)

haha 
ich find das lustig, nehmd as nicht ernst


----------



## Aun (9. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich find das lustig, nehmd as nicht ernst




Das erinnert mich grade an den Typen der mir sagte: "Ich bin kein Nazi, ich höre die Zillertaler Türkenjäger nur wegen der Musik!"
Und das ist kein Witz.


----------



## Aun (9. August 2012)

bwahahahaha @ sean


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2012)

Seine Freundin hat ihm das auchnoch geglaubt...


----------



## Aun (9. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Seine Freundin hat ihm das auchnoch geglaubt...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gibts denn nur noch dumme auf dieser welt?


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2012)

me mad


----------



## Aun (9. August 2012)

u mad? y?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2012)

me mad 2


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> u mad? y?



War gestern mit Freunden einen pinnen & irgendwie hat wohl einer im Vollsuff meine Fernbedienung mit genommen


----------



## Aun (9. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> me mad





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> me mad 2






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was habt ihr denn für probleme. legt euch auf meine couch, dr.aun hört euch zu 


oh gott, die fb. das größte heiligtum eines mannes. *amomentofsilenceforourbrother*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2012)

Bräuchte wirklich nen Therapeuten , aber naja. Nun kommt erstmal meine Freundin, man sieht sich ^^


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2012)

DO IT HARD


----------



## Konov (9. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> DO IT HARD



DO HER HARD wenn schon


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> gibts denn nur noch dumme auf dieser welt?



Noch nicht gewusst?


Konov schrieb:


> DO HER HARD wenn schon



Um es mit Fear of Domination zu sagen: Don't risk it, fist it!risk it, fist it!Dont risk it, fist it!risk it, fist it!


----------



## Aun (9. August 2012)

naja ich hatte so ne böse vorahnung. aber leider noch nie wirklich live erlebt


----------



## Konov (9. August 2012)

http://heise.de/-1663717

Faszinierend!



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Ey wenns da kein Leben gibt, fress ich nen Besen.

Sieht doch aus wie auf der Erde! Ok fehlen halt n paar Bäume...


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Faszinierend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich vermute ja das es auf dem Mars mal Leben gab.


----------



## Aun (9. August 2012)

vor 50 tausend jahren. doch dann griffen die reaper an ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> vor 50 tausend jahren. doch dann griffen die reaper an ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2012)

sean deine alte signatur war besser 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kz_6jagv_D4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> sean deine alte signatur war besser



Ich wusste das iwann das mimimimimiii kommt...


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2012)

hue hue hue


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2012)

Sean, mach den Soldier wieder rein! Sofort!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. August 2012)

Nein!


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2012)

Ich liebe dich nicht mehr !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Um es mit Fear of Domination zu sagen: Don't risk it, fist it!risk it, fist it!Dont risk it, fist it!risk it, fist it!



D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D: D:

D: D:





D:


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2012)

besonders der text in der sean sig ist ne ähnliche kopie von meiner signatur nur in englisch ^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. August 2012)

LEISTUUUUNG! OH GOtt ich bring so viel davon!!1!
5.30 AUF UND DUSCHEN UND 2 STUNDEN BUS/ZUG UND 9 STUNDEN ARBEIT UND 3 sTUNDEN HEIMWEG WEIL ICH ZUG VERPASS WEIL ICH BUS VERPASS, HÖRE TECHNO/DUBSTEP WÄHREND ICH pINKIE PIE ZEICHNE ALS DJ AUF NER PARTY.
CAPTAIN!!!!!!! MEIN CAPSLOCK ist alleeeeee....
mist

...
warum bin ich imme rnoch so gepumpt! Confound these Ponys!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2012)

LSD?


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (9. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> LSD?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich sollte übermüded sein... D:
Bin ich aber nicht!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2012)

Wo isn die Refloxe eigentlich ?


----------



## Zonalar (9. August 2012)

Hat sich Reflox in ein Weibchen mutiert? 
Hoffe mit Vanille-geschmack... sonst darfst ihn habn.


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wo isn die Refloxe eigentlich ?



hat nen date seit er weiblich ist ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2012)

Reflox war immer weiblich o:


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2012)

ich meine damit seit er sein wirkliches geschlecht angab bei buffed 

was fällt euch bei dem foto ein ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. August 2012)

the soap is a trap


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2012)

Aloha^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2012)

reflx <3


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aloha^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2012)

okay...^^


----------



## Kamsi (9. August 2012)

gerade know you meme die olympia memes am schauen ^^

sie und ne andere sind die beliebtesten weiblichen olympia memes ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2012)

Frauen >.> Ich hätte schon ne ganze Stunde weiterschlafen können, aber nein, ich muss ja für die Herrin früh da sein  (Nicht dass da Missverständnisse liegen, ich nenne sie nur aus Spaß Herrin ^^ )


----------



## Konov (10. August 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## xynlovesit (10. August 2012)

Guten Morgen miteinander, normaleweise mache ich ja sowas nicht gerne, aber diesmal waere Ich Euch sehr sehr gebunden bei diesem Wettbewerb einfach auf Vote zu druecken, keine Anmeldung nichts. 

http://bit.ly/P8TlQx es ist kein Virus oder sonst was, einfach ein Klick und fertig

Ich danke euch viemals!!


----------



## Konov (10. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Guten Morgen miteinander, normaleweise mache ich ja sowas nicht gerne, aber diesmal waere Ich Euch sehr sehr gebunden bei diesem Wettbewerb einfach auf Vote zu druecken, keine Anmeldung nichts.
> 
> http://bit.ly/P8TlQx es ist kein Virus oder sonst was, einfach ein Klick und fertig
> 
> Ich danke euch viemals!!



Irgendwie hab ich trotzdem keine Lust dazu 
Zumal du hier mit deinem was-weiß-ich-wievielten Account rumdümpelst und ich immer noch nicht weiß warum eigentlich.


----------



## xynlovesit (10. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich trotzdem keine Lust dazu
> Zumal du hier mit deinem was-weiß-ich-wievielten Account rumdümpelst und ich immer noch nicht weiß warum eigentlich.



Also wievielten Account ist ja schonmal quatsch. ja, also , der Andere war einfach so alt geworden und das ist alles geklaert und legal


Ich bin nach den Ferien eh wieder weg hier, und bitte *lieb guck*


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2012)

Tihihihi meine Schwester hat mir zur Mittleren Reife einen Ausflug mit ihrer Freundin zu nem MIttelaltermarkt geschenkt. Was kommt nächstes Wochenende in Telgte? Spectaculum! Ich ruf sie so an: Hey Vicky nächstes Wochenende ist das MIttelalterfest in Telgte! Sie: Scheiße ich hätte gedacht du vergisst das!



Ich freu' mich tieeeeeerisch auf Feuerschwanz!


----------



## Konov (10. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Also wievielten Account ist ja schonmal quatsch. ja, also , der Andere war einfach so alt geworden und das ist alles geklaert und legal
> 
> 
> Ich bin nach den Ferien eh wieder weg hier, und bitte *lieb guck*



Ich dachte, man hatte dich gebannt und du hast dich einfach neu angemeldet.... oder war dem nicht so?


----------



## Impossiblix (10. August 2012)

12:47... guten Morgen D
ES LEBEN DIE FERIEN!!!


----------



## xynlovesit (10. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich dachte, man hatte dich gebannt und du hast dich einfach neu angemeldet.... oder war dem nicht so?




Ja jetzt, komm..


----------



## Konov (10. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ja jetzt, komm..



Wenns nicht so war, dann sorry, aber so find ichs halt schon etwas merkwürdig!


----------



## xynlovesit (10. August 2012)

Warum, soll ich wieder gehen? (:


----------



## Konov (10. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Warum, soll ich wieder gehen? (:



Nein, wegen mir nicht, aber wenn du auf Basis der mysteriösen Account-Geschichte hier auch noch merkwürdige Links postest und dann außerdem darum bittest, dass doch jeder draufklicken möge, musst du dich nicht wundern, dass manch einer Skepsis zeigt


----------



## xynlovesit (10. August 2012)

Ne ne, das ist nichts unserioeses, ist auch keine Facebook-App oder so, einfach nur ein Foto-Wettbewerb. Wenn ich so einer waere, dann haettest jetzt 10 . neue Threads gesehen mit dem Link versehen


----------



## Davatar (10. August 2012)

Und warum gibts Du nicht einfach den Direktlink an?


----------



## xynlovesit (10. August 2012)

Weil der zu lange ist, koennte ich aber machen, wenn du es moechtest. Benutze den unteranderem auch fuer Twitter, usw.


----------



## Legendary (10. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Warum, soll ich wieder gehen? (:



Gerne. Huch...hab ich was gesagt?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2012)

Was wird wieder ein User vergrault ? 

Und Moinsen


----------



## Reflox (10. August 2012)

Tag ihr Lappen


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2012)

Tag du blöder Schweizer


----------



## Legendary (10. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tag du blöder Schweizer


----------



## Reflox (10. August 2012)

Lieber Schweizer als Deutscher oder Österreicher


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2012)

Shika ist erkältet


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Lieber Deutscher als Schweizer oder Österreicher


----------



## Konov (10. August 2012)

Gute Besserung Shiki und guten abend!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bxch-yi14BE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Can I have your attention please?
Can I have your attention please?
Will the real Mitt Romney please stand up?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2012)

Danke Konov! 

Heute Abend läuft Silent Hill im Tv


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2012)

I repeat. Will the real Mitt Romney please stand up.
We're gonna have a problem here.



Y'all act like you haven't seen a Mormon before.
Jaws down on the floor.
Ich hör auf, mir war nur langweilig xD


----------



## Konov (11. August 2012)

Morgän 

Yuuhuuu neues Video von den Castle Story Jungs: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txgVjOp7i9w

Cant wait for that shit!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2012)

morgen heer postmann


----------



## Immortahlia (11. August 2012)

moin Leute - und gute Idee
ich werd mir mal nen Kaffee machen


----------



## Kamsi (11. August 2012)

was germany next topmodell aus harmlosen menschen macht ^^

http://www.bild.de/unterhaltung/leute/tessa-bergmeier/heidis-topmodel-tessa-beisst-freund-in-brust-25601300.bild.html


*Heidis Topmodel Tessa beißt Freund Loch in Brust*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-y56HElMPaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hangover ._.


----------



## Konov (11. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> hangover ._.



haha ^^


----------



## win3ermute (11. August 2012)

Zum Aufwachen - gibt nix besseres, als direkt mitten in der Nacht am Samstag davon geweckt zu werden:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vMdva1Pgzg[/youtube]


----------



## Konov (11. August 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Zum Aufwachen - gibt nix besseres, als direkt mitten in der Nacht am Samstag davon geweckt zu werden:
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-vMdva1Pgzg[/youtube]



Öhm nein 

Hört sich irgendwie super kacke an, hab nach 30 sekunden ausgemacht


----------



## win3ermute (11. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hört sich irgendwie super kacke an, hab nach 30 sekunden ausgemacht



Etwas als ganzes nicht zu kennen und dann zu bewerten (vor allen Dingen in der Musik, wo mehrmals hören eh Pflicht ist), ist natürlich eine tolle Grundlage.


----------



## Konov (11. August 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Etwas als ganzes nicht zu kennen und dann zu bewerten (vor allen Dingen in der Musik, wo mehrmals hören eh Pflicht ist), ist natürlich eine tolle Grundlage.



War ja auch ein bissl ironisch gemeint 
So schlecht wars nicht, aber naja irgendwie etwas uninspiriert


----------



## Reflox (11. August 2012)

Das Lied hat mir Angst ggemacht! Ich dachte mein rechter Kopfhörer sei futsch :<


----------



## Ogil (11. August 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Etwas als ganzes nicht zu kennen und dann zu bewerten (vor allen Dingen in der Musik, wo mehrmals hören eh Pflicht ist), ist natürlich eine tolle Grundlage.



Dann viel Spass beim Mehrfach-Hoeren des Justin Bieber Gesamtwerks


----------



## win3ermute (11. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das Lied hat mir Angst ggemacht! Ich dachte mein rechter Kopfhörer sei futsch :<



Was seid ihr für Luschen?! Ist die heutige Jugend überhaupt nix mehr gewöhnt?! Angst um Boxen und Kopfhörer kannste Dir bei sowas machen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLIPTOUH51I[/youtube]

Und auch da reicht 30 Sekunden nicht, weil bei toller Musik häufig direkt Abwechslung (10 Songs in einem) geboten wird.

Und das ist ein Boxenkiller, wenn Verstärker und Boxen nix taugen (selbstverständlich nur von CD; nicht in der schlechten Youtube-Quali):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xh_L6tVsg2o[/youtube]

Industrial, Hardcore und krachigster Grunge mit Ecken und Kanten - und ich bin musikalisch glücklich. Ansonsten lege ich mir halt Mahler, Tschaikowsky, Kancheli und Paert auf den Platten- oder CD-Teller (jo, richtig gehört - mein CD-Spieler hat einen Teller und verlangt die CD mit der Unterseite nach oben).

Edit: Ogil, ich hasse Dich... Wenn eine Sache schon per Definition Scheisse ist, muß man sie allerdings nicht mehrfach hören ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Zum Aufwachen - gibt nix besseres, als direkt mitten in der Nacht am Samstag davon geweckt zu werden:



Durfte ich schon Live sehen, sind klasse 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuJgbrQSoug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (11. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Durfte ich schon Live sehen, sind klasse



Gibbet ja leider nicht mehr - 2009 aufgelöst ! Wie sagte jemand auf Youtube so schön: "Wir brauchen HC-Bands wie Have Heart und Verve, die sich nicht auflösen!" Aber Comeback Kid existieren ja wenigstens schon seit mehr als 10 Jahren... und ich kann das neue Album kaum abwarten, obwohl das letzte Album (2010) immer noch häufig meine Nadel kaputtmacht...

Edit: Mhm, Parkway Drive... höre manche Sachen hin und wieder, aber irgendwie ist das nicht so ganz mein Ding. Mag am "Sänger" liegen. In der Sparte mag ich eher die (wobei das eine ja nicht das andere ausschließt):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRkc08_dR-0[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2012)

Hoppla, ok ich hab sie verwechselt, das waren Heart in Hand... sorry  2009 war ich noch nicht so in der Szene drinne ...

Arch Enemy mag ich wiederum nicht so, für mich gibt es da nur In This Moment 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z293tG4-488

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Btw hier, Heart in Hand. Ist halt eher melodisch (was auch eher mein Ding ist, siehe PWD)


----------



## win3ermute (11. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hoppla, ok ich hab sie verwechselt, das waren Heart in Hand... sorry  2009 war ich noch nicht so in der Szene drinne ...



Hatte mich schon ein wenig gewundert, weil so "alt" hätte ich Dich nicht vermutet ^^



> Arch Enemy mag ich wiederum nicht so, für mich gibt es da nur In This Moment



Jo, ist doch kein Problem - Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden. Bei mir ist Musik halt rein emotional - was mich "triggert", muß bei anderen Leuten halt nicht unbedingt wirken .



> Btw hier, Heart in Hand. Ist halt eher melodisch (was auch eher mein Ding ist, siehe PWD)



Siehste, die kannte ich wiederrum nicht - und hört sich verdammt gut an! "Melodisch" ist wieder mein Ding. Bevor irgendein Reporter den Begriff "Grunge" etablierte, fiel halt alles, was irgendwie zwischen Punk und Metal war und Melodien hatte, unter den Begriff "Melodicore" (Bands ausgehend von Hüsker Dü halt. Darunter fielen Dinosaur Jr., Moving Targets, Mega City Four, Fugazi etc. - alle "long gone"; von mir bis zum Umfallen gehört). 

Danke für den Tip .

Edit: Weil ich schon bei Fugazi war - das war DER Dancefloor-Hit in Indi-Discos seinerzeit (jojo, schon fast 20 Jahre her und ist abgesehen davon eher untypisch für Fugazi). Kennt das noch jemand? :

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMOAXm94VWo[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2012)

Dafür nicht  Ich finde, die Grenze zwischen Hardcore und Metalcore ist eh ein wenig verschwommen in den letzten Jahren. Was mich aber nicht stört, ich mag wirklich beides. In letzter Zeit höre ich auch wieder das ältere Zeug von Terror, H2O, Hatebreed, Sick of it all, Agnostic Front usw. 

Ansonsten empfehle ich noch La Dispute und The Ghost Inside. Beides eher Melodisch, aber frisch und neu. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ysqRwPfR5bs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ep_qaaC3zZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So genug Videos für heute


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CyWw8ry-yiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (11. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dafür nicht  Ich finde, die Grenze zwischen Hardcore und Metalcore ist eh ein wenig verschwommen in den letzten Jahren. Was mich aber nicht stört, ich mag wirklich beides.



War sie doch schon immer - wie gesagt, fiel das alles früher unter Melodicore, was ich nach wie vor den passenderen Begriff finde. Auch im sog. "Grunge" hörte sich keine Band wie die andere an (von Nachahmern, die das schnelle Geld witterten, abgesehen). 



> In letzter Zeit höre ich auch wieder das ältere Zeug von Terror, H2O, Hatebreed, Sick of it all, Agnostic Front usw.



Jo - lobenswert. Gibt halt soviel Musik da draußen gerade aus den "älteren Jahrgängen", die absolut großartig ist!



> Ansonsten empfehle ich noch La Dispute und The Ghost Inside. Beides eher Melodisch, aber frisch und neu.



La Dispute kannte ich bisher auch nicht - interessante Stimme; "Ecken und Kanten"; hört sich gut an. Die letztere Band ist wiederum nicht mein Ding. 



> So genug Videos für heute



Ach was, keep up the good work . Noch ein Video aus der ausklingenden "Grunge-Zeit" (übrigens sehr geile Zeit: Geilste Gitarrenmusik auch in den Charts nach dem Nirvana-Phänomen; der "Style" hieß Natürlickeit ohne Schminke etc.; alles war erlaubt - fuck the '80s; die '90er waren musikalisch und stylemäßig mit ihren Megafestivals und eben der Natürlickeit absolut mein Ding!)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94ssxU-RzrM[/youtube]

Sänger ist übrigens später bei der sogenannten "Progressive Band" namens Genesis gelandet. Wenn "progressive", dann bitte Dream Theater! Auch wenn ich von DT vieles viel zu "glatt" empfinde (sind halt Vollprofis), ist das immer noch die "Progressive Band", die sich anzuhören lohnt. Hör mal in "Mirror" rein - das rockt die Hütte!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2012)

Uhh Dream Theater find ich auch klasse


----------



## Reflox (11. August 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Was seid ihr für Luschen?! Ist die heutige Jugend überhaupt nix mehr gewöhnt?! Angst um Boxen und Kopfhörer kannste Dir bei sowas machen:



Eigentlich war es darum, weil die Musik in den ersten paar Sekunden nur auf dem linken Hörer zu hören war^^


----------



## Legendary (11. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Eigentlich war es darum, weil die Musik in den ersten paar Sekunden nur auf dem linken Hörer zu hören war^^



Ach Refloxchen...das ist normal bei ihm, erstmal beleidigen und dann weitersehen.


Ich zähle mich auch nicht mehr zur "Jugend" aber ich muss nicht in jedem 2. Post ausdrücken, wie dumm, uncool und oder luschenhaft die heutige Jugend ist.


----------



## win3ermute (11. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Eigentlich war es darum, weil die Musik in den ersten paar Sekunden nur auf dem linken Hörer zu hören war^^



Ah, ok. Hat er wenigstens bei Dinosaur Jr. aufgegeben ^^? Ich mein, das ist so geiler Krach, aus dem andere Bands mal eben 10 Songs gemacht hätten. Dinosaurs Coverversion von "Just like Heaven" (The Cure) ist übrigens auch allerliebst - und erst das Video dazu:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJLOr8S2d2E[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. August 2012)

Schön, wie wir uns hier alle lieb haben  Find ich super!


----------



## win3ermute (11. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ach Refloxchen...das ist normal bei ihm, erstmal beleidigen und dann weitersehen.



Jo - und weil ich so verdammt böse bin, streite ich mich auch gerade mit Shikari und Reflox in nie gekannten Bahnen. 

Es mag sein, daß ich Dir mal gesagt habe, das ich wenig von Deinen Ansichten halte (nach Deinem Posting mit Sicherheit noch viel weniger als bisher). Ändert nix daran, daß man sich abseits von "Meinungsinhalten" mit Sicherheit über andere Themen verdammt entspannt mit mir unterhalten kann, wie Du dem letzten Musikaustausch bestimmt entnehmen kannst.

Ist übrigens interessant, daß Du Deine "aggressive" Meinung erst von Dir gibst, nachdem jeglicher Diskussionsteilnehmer gesehen hat, wie entspannt man "Meinungen" mit mir austauschen kann. Hast Du einen persönlichen Groll? Dafür gibbet PM.

Edit: Was den Vorwurf mit "Jugend" angeht, so solltest Du Dir vergegenwärtigen, daß ich es war, der dieses unsinnige "Aristoteles-Zitat" von wegen "Jugend" und "aufmüpfig und nicht ertragbar" als Fake entlarvt habe.
Ich halte verdammt viel von der "Jugend". Natürlich kennt das Jungvolk nicht alles und macht mit Sicherheit nicht alles richtig. Dennoch hätten wir ohne die Ungeduld der "Jugend" in den letzten Jahrzehnten wenig Fortschritt gemacht...


----------



## Magogan (11. August 2012)

Verdammt! Mir fällt nicht ein, woher ich das Lied, das man ab Minute 9 im Hintergrund hört, kenne:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVmLUbzEEso

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen? ...


----------



## win3ermute (11. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Verdammt! Mir fällt nicht ein, woher ich das Lied, das man ab Minute 9 im Hintergrund hört, kenne:




[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K6tSiJ7Wlb4[/youtube]


----------



## Magogan (11. August 2012)

Danke! An World of Wacraft hab ich auch so ein bisschen gedacht, aber wusste auch nicht genau, wo ich da suchen sollte


----------



## Olliruh (11. August 2012)

was?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Mach das weg, nachher bekommste nen Bann wegen der expliziten Darstellung weiblicher sekundärer Geschlechtsmerkmale


----------



## Konov (12. August 2012)

Morgän


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

morgen :3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=USvqaST6PJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (12. August 2012)

Mooooin...

Boah so mies ich brauch jemanden der mir den Gnadenschuss gibt hab mir nen Nerv eingeklemmt oder so. Als ob ich ein Messer im Rücken hätte total mies...

Wie lang dauertn das bis sowas wieder weggeht?


----------



## Konov (12. August 2012)

Kann nur mutmaßen aber denke nicht länger alsn paar Tage

Noch ein tässchen Kaffee genehmigen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2012)

Tach


----------



## ego1899 (12. August 2012)

Hm naja das geht ja... dann muss ich halt solang daheim bleiben und TSW zocken so ein Mist...


----------



## Konov (12. August 2012)

http://www.eingeklemmter-nerv.de/

vielleicht findest du da noch paar Infos ^^


----------



## ego1899 (12. August 2012)

Haha Danke xD

Naja ich werde es auch so überleben... Ich kann meine normale Position zum Zocken uneingeschrängt einnehmen, der Rest ist zweitrangig... ^^


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mooooin...
> 
> Boah so mies ich brauch jemanden der mir den Gnadenschuss gibt hab mir nen Nerv eingeklemmt oder so. Als ob ich ein Messer im Rücken hätte total mies...
> 
> Wie lang dauertn das bis sowas wieder weggeht?



schon mit wärmeflasche versucht ?


----------



## ego1899 (12. August 2012)

Neee so einen Pussykram brauch ich nich 
Ich jammer lieber rum das es weh tut und warte bis das von ganz alleine weggeht...


----------



## Ogil (12. August 2012)

Waermflasche = Win! Super bei Verzerrungen/Verrenkungen/Verspannungen und sicher besser als irgendwelche Schmerzmittel einzuwerfen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ph_2VDruQQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Dankt Olli


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

Kein Ding


----------



## Konov (12. August 2012)

So jetzt schöne Biketour, tschöss


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

hey guise


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

*Gähn und ein wenig blinzel*


----------



## ego1899 (12. August 2012)

Nooo geht nich 

Wollte auch ein Wolle Lied posten ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

Schein hier ja von Wollefans umgeben zu sein, da lasse ich meine Meinung lieber stecken


----------



## Ogil (12. August 2012)

Uarg! Zu meiner Jugendzeit wurde der Kram dann auch auf den Dorffesten und in den Freiluft-Dissen gespielt. Hoellehoellehoelle-Techno-Megamix


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QOg9sskbIOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ist doch x mal besser als Petri


----------



## Dominau (12. August 2012)

Puhh .. komm grad vom All-you-can-eat.
reicht mir erstmal für 2 Tage


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2012)

Bei nem gewissen Alkoholpegel ist Wolle Petri einfach das Beste auf der Welt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wln6NX0V4AQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mal was für die Liebenden hier :3


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2012)

hammer jack cosplay - es gibt ja oft sheppard oder miranda cosplay aber hier die details einfach genial

<3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. August 2012)

sean mag Wolle nich?

DAS IST WAAAAHNSINN!!!

Das is doch der Renner auf jeder Ü30 Deppenfeier, damit kriegste jede rum die schon 2 Weisweinschorlen inne hat


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mal was für die Liebenden hier :3



Liebe? Was ist Liebe?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Liebe? Was ist Liebe?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=09m0B8RRiEE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



?


----------



## Aun (12. August 2012)

omg foreigner. ich habse schon fast verdrängt gehabt. schönen dank auch....


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

What is love?


----------



## Aun (12. August 2012)

geh weg


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> What is love?



Baby don't hurt me


----------



## Aun (12. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> What is love?
> 
> 
> Kamsi schrieb:
> ...


Don't hurt me


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2012)

What is love




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HvtNzeoN1rc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> What is love



and this is crazy


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> and this is crazy



but here's my number,


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2012)

so fuck me safely


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> so fuck me safely



And all the other boys,


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2012)

try to chase me


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> And all the other boys,



are masturbating for pedophilia


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. August 2012)

ihr habt doch amtlich einen an der klatsche....geht doch in den darkroom


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ihr habt doch amtlich einen an der klatsche....geht doch in den darkroom



Ich zerr dich mit rein und deine Schreie wird niemand hören


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

:O


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8KspE281Z00

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a01QQZyl-_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2012)

Aun sei ma nicht so homophob...


----------



## xynlovesit (12. August 2012)

Fuer sowas hier ist auf einmal Zeit da oder was?


----------



## Aun (12. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

muahahaha


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Fuer sowas hier ist auf einmal Zeit da oder was?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (12. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. August 2012)

*Jailbait!*


----------



## Legendary (12. August 2012)

Ok...dann eben das hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. August 2012)

schicke oberweite haste


----------



## Legendary (12. August 2012)

Danke, magstn Schluck?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

*Hände reck* Iiich iiich xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. August 2012)

Es geht wieder los o:


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

So Bewerbung ist raus ,jetzt ist Daumen drücken angesagt Jungs.


----------



## Kamsi (12. August 2012)

weiss einer wielang grossflächige schürfwunden (5x5 cm) zum heilen brauchen im handinnenteller ?

die wunde ist verheilt nur die haut halt noch emfindlich und zieht und dehnt sich mit jeder bewegung wenn kein verband drauf ist

und verstauchungen wielang brauchen die ?

ist jetzt 16 tage her seit dem unfall


----------



## Konov (12. August 2012)

Gehts wieder los mit den Boobies?
Ihr habt zuviel Zeit Jungs ^^

Aber macht ruhig, soll ja gesund sein sich Boobies anzugucken


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. August 2012)

alles klar, slender is wirklich so schlimm.


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

Boobies :3


----------



## Konov (12. August 2012)

Gleich Hawaiitoast machen. ^^

Die Zutaten sind echt saubillig und ich kann das ganze Wochenende davon leben.
Ok ist nix für Leute die abnehmen müssen aber dazu gehöre ich nicht, insofern, MJAM


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

Hab mir Pizza bestellt, freu mich drauf


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

Grad Hähnchenschenkel gemacht :3


----------



## Reflox (12. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So Bewerbung ist raus ,jetzt ist Daumen drücken angesagt Jungs.



Ich drück dir die Daumen. Ich habe bis jetzt nur Absagen bekommen yeah 

Ist ja schon gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zufrieden?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich drück dir die Daumen. Ich habe bis jetzt nur Absagen bekommen yeah
> 
> Ist ja schon gut
> 
> ...


Bah, lange Fingernägel >.>


----------



## Legendary (12. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber macht ruhig, soll ja gesund sein sich Boobies anzugucken



Deswegen gehts mir seit einiger Zeit so gut!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. August 2012)

@olli werde nicht korrupt und seih fair nicht übermäßig die Messlatte raus hollen das sind ja auch nur menschen und keine Maschinen.^^


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

Hab mich bei der Polizei beworben. Wenn ich nicht genommen werde studiere ich halt Raumplanung.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hab mich bei der Polizei beworben. Wenn ich nicht genommen werde studiere ich halt Raumplanung.



Ist das unsachgemäße Benutzen eines Trampolins ein Straftatbestand?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. August 2012)

Ja mein text richtet sich wegen der Polizei ^^


----------



## Murfy (12. August 2012)

Achja... sowas ist wieder typisch mein Leben...

Immer dann wenn eigentlich alles gut läuft, ich eine Routine drin habe und mein Leben genieße, kommt was dazwischen was mein ganzes Gefühlsleben durcheinander bringt. Seit ein paar Tagen eigentlich keinen Hunger, schlafe kaum und kann mich nicht richtig konzentrieren.

Immer dieser, alles ist toll, bis auf dies und jenes.

mfg


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ist das unsachgemäße benutzen eines Trampolins ein straftatbestand?



So lange es auf einem Privatgrundstück steht nicht


----------



## xynlovesit (13. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hab mich bei der Polizei beworben. Wenn ich nicht genommen werde studiere ich halt Raumplanung.



Was sind die vier schwersten Jahre im Leben eines Polizisten? Die erste Klasse.


----------



## Magogan (13. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Was sind die vier schwersten Jahre im Leben eines Polizisten? Die erste Klasse.


Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht? Ist es wirklich schon so spät?


----------



## xynlovesit (13. August 2012)

soll das heissen ja Ihr Leut, mit dem Paul ist Schluss fuer Heut!


*schnell in den Nachtschwaermer verschwind*


----------



## myadictivo (13. August 2012)

*gähnz* frühdienst regelt. besonders, wenn man eigentlich laut stundenkonto die woche frei hätte, der vertrag ausläuft und man gesagt bekommt die zuviel geleisteten stunden ausbezahlt zu bekommen.
was bin ich moootiviert


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> *gähnz* frühdienst regelt. besonders, wenn man eigentlich laut stundenkonto die woche frei hätte, der vertrag ausläuft und man gesagt bekommt die zuviel geleisteten stunden ausbezahlt zu bekommen.
> was bin ich moootiviert



*Auf den Nachtschwärmer deut* noch ist es keine 6 Uhr! komm da rein^^

Ich bin der ruheloste Spammer von all euch Memmen xD


----------



## DreamVille (13. August 2012)

guten morgen bin neu hier xD <3


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Ui, frischfleisch  Naja schlachten kann ich dich heute abend, ich bin mal schlafen.  Mach schonmal ein paar Muskelübungen, dann wird dein Fleisch zarter


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2012)

Lauf, LAUF ! bevor sie dich auch kriegen


----------



## DreamVille (13. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ui, frischfleisch  Naja schlachten kann ich dich heute abend, ich bin mal schlafen.  Mach schonmal ein paar Muskelübungen, dann wird dein Fleisch zarter




hahah neeein  nicht dein ernst oder?? xD   du bist echt fiiiieees weisst du des?? 

jaja  lauf forrest lauf!! ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (13. August 2012)

Ja die seanbuddha  ist eine ganz Boese, hab auch gedacht das wir alle auf das selbe Klo gehen, aber anscheinend nicht.


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2012)

frischfleisch mit sahnebudda


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2012)

Moin ihr Lappen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xynlovesit (13. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Moin, wer nicht spuert... der ..


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

DreamVille schrieb:


> hahah neeein nicht dein ernst oder?? xD du bist echt fiiiieees weisst du des??
> 
> jaja lauf forrest lauf!! ^^



der sean verschickt nette bilde wenn du ihn lieb fragst ^^


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2012)

smegma


----------



## Davatar (13. August 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeeen!

Die Streetparade war absolut hammermässig! Zuerst waren wir um 12 Uhr mittags in ner Capirinha-Bar. Dann hab ich son paar Blondinen kennengelernt, welche mich gleich zu ihnen in die Wohnung an ne Streetparade-Vorfeier einluden. Danach gings um 4 an die Streetparade selbst bis etwa um halb 10. Auf der Strasse hab ich dann zufällig ein paar ehemalige Mitstudenten von früher getroffen, hätt nicht gedacht, dass sowas passieren würd ^^ Mit ihnen gings dann zu irgend sonem Kerl nach Hause, der ne riesige Bar zu Hause hatte. Der Typ war völlig seltsam...männlicher Kindergärtner. Er zeigte uns dann sogar noch seinen Kindergarten...wobei ich sagen muss, dass das in angetrunknem Zustand dann doch recht lustig war  Zwei Strassen weiter gabs dann sone Art Hinterhof-Party. Die hatten dort ein Auto in ne Musikanlage umgebaut, sah echt super aus, leider hatt ich meine Kamera vergessen und es war zu dunkel fürn Handyfoto  Morgens um zwei ging dann irgendwo son Club auf, da blieb ich dann bis fünf und zu guter Letzt gabs noch nen Döner 

Tolle Sache, kann ich jedem weiterempfehlen. Schade gibts die Loveparade nimmer :/


----------



## xynlovesit (13. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann hab ich son paar Blondinen kennengelernt, welche mich gleich zu ihnen in die Wohnung an ne Streetparade-Vorfeier einluden.




Das staendige rumgenudel hier, das hoert mir jetzt auch mal auf.


----------



## Reflox (13. August 2012)

Was ist das schönste am Morgen? Wenn man Nachts um 3 eine mms verschickt hat, mit einem Bild von Jeff the killer im Anhang, dann verpennt und man am Morgen sieht, dass man den anderen leicht verärgert hat.


----------



## Davatar (13. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Das staendige rumgenudel hier, das hoert mir jetzt auch mal auf.


Mann ist nie zu alt für Nudeln!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2012)

müde!


----------



## orkman (13. August 2012)

moooorggääääääähn ..... morgen ab nach kölle


----------



## Konov (13. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was ist das schönste am Morgen?



Wenn man gleich als erste "Amtshandlung" den Briefwechsel mit der GEZ einleitet - so ziemlich der einzige Laden auf dieser Welt, den ich ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken quasi INSTANT in die Luft sprengen würde. 

Guten Morgen


----------



## H2OTest (13. August 2012)

konov, wasist mit der gema????????


----------



## Konov (13. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> konov, wasist mit der gema????????



GEZ, nicht Gema ^^

Übrigens:

Polizei erschießt Mann mitten auf Times Square

12 Kugeln für einen Typ mitm Messer.... also entweder sind die alle miserable Schützen oder ich weiß auch net.
Warum nicht gleich mitm Flammenwerfer den Typen abfackeln oder mitm Panzer drüberfahren??

Hirnlose Cops...


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Was hast du denn gegen die GEZ? Ich zahle lieber ne Gebühr für anständiges Fernsehen als mir diese Privat-Kotze anzusehen... Naja ok ich rede jetzt eigentlich auch nur vom Sport, Nachrichten und einigen wenigen digitalen Sendern...

Ok aber habe in meinem Leben auch noch nie GEZ gezahlt und das man das mittlerweile auch für internetfähige Handys und Computer machen muss das is echt ein Witz 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (13. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gegen die GEZ? Ich zahle lieber ne Gebühr für anständiges Fernsehen als mir diese Privat-Kotze anzusehen... Naja ok ich rede jetzt eigentlich auch nur vom Sport, Nachrichten und einigen wenigen digitalen Sendern...
> 
> Ok aber habe in meinem Leben auch noch nie GEZ gezahlt und das man das mittlerweile auch für internetfähige Handys und Computer machen muss das is echt ein Witz



Naja ich bin eigentlich seit Monaten von der GEZ befreit und da ich bald Student bin, bin ich wieder befreit, weil ich Bafög bekomme.
Aber ich krieg trotzdem ne Rechnung ins Haus über 50 Euro für 2 Monate.

Ich hab jetzt erstmal nen Brief geschrieben und Bescheinigungen beigepackt.... obwohl sie schon welche hatten... 

Ach naja und was mich an der GEZ aufregt... warum gibt es jetzt die GEZ, wenn wir 50 Jahre lang ohne ausgekommen sind? 
Für mich ist das alles nur Geldmacherei. Ist mit der GEMA doch genauso. Jahrelang kannste dir jeden Rotz online anhören und runterladen und auf einmal kostet jeder Furz...? 

Abgesehen davon laden sich sowieso immer noch Millionen Leute alles gratis herunter... ist doch ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Joa klar, aber das heißt ja nich das man es dann durchgehen lassen muss, nur weil es sich trotzdem jeder auf andere Weise beschafft.

Ich versteh das schon irgendwo und meinetwegen können sie so viele Inhalte bei Youtube & Co. sperren wie sie wollen, ich nutze sowieso andere Quellen


----------



## Konov (13. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Joa klar, aber das heißt ja nich das man es dann durchgehen lassen muss, nur weil es sich trotzdem jeder auf andere Weise beschafft.
> 
> Ich versteh das schon irgendwo und meinetwegen können sie so viele Inhalte bei Youtube & Co. sperren wie sie wollen, ich nutze sowieso andere Quellen



Siehst du... du sagst es ja selbst... naja so wurschtelt sich jeder drum herum und die "Behörden" denken, es würde Sinn ergeben.


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> konov, wasist mit der gema????????







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jiOTKjXZaYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2012)




----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Siehst du... du sagst es ja selbst... naja so wurschtelt sich jeder drum herum und die "Behörden" denken, es würde Sinn ergeben.



Ja eben... Im Prinzip strafst du die Leute die da ehrlich drankommen nur noch mehr...

Das is so ähnlich wie die massive Erhöhung der Reperaturkosten in Diablo 3.

Die, die sich vorher genug Gold ergaunert haben durch gewisse Methoden interessiert das einen Scheiß, die welche nicht in Millionen schwimmen trifft es umso härter...


----------



## Ogil (13. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ach naja und was mich an der GEZ aufregt... warum gibt es jetzt die GEZ, wenn wir 50 Jahre lang ohne ausgekommen sind?


Die GEZ gibt es seit Mitte der 70er. Davor wurden die Gebuehren von der Post eingetrieben. Stell Dir vor das waer noch so - dann muesstest Du jeden Samstag mit der Klingelbuechse rumfahren 

Aehnliches gibt es uebrigens auch in anderen Laendern. Ich zahl hier im UK auch fuer eine TV-License.


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Siehst du Konov, eine globale Verschwörung... Das ganze nimmt bisher unbekannte Ausmaße an


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

Gibt es was besseres als Piizza ? :3


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

2 Pizzen


----------



## Konov (13. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Siehst du Konov, eine globale Verschwörung... Das ganze nimmt bisher unbekannte Ausmaße an



Ja und du bist der König der Verschwörung


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> 2 Pizzen



9 Mini Pizzen :3


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

die grösste stasi mässige aktion von der gez war ja damals 2001 mit pro7 die dotwins





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> "Besonders schnell zu spüren bekommen Schwarzseher diesen Lauschangriff. Die Adressen der Teilnehmer werden komplett an die GEZ abgetreten, wo ein Abgleich mit der vorhandenen Datenbank erfolgt. Betroffene erhalten schon vier Tage nach dem Absenden des Dotwins amtlichen Besuch."




Derzeit ist immer noch beliebt sich als kabel deutschland techniker auszugeben und man möchte in die wohnung um den weg vom tv zur kabel dose mit den zollmass zu messen ob es probleme mit dem empfang geben könnte


----------



## Davatar (13. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die GEZ gibt es seit Mitte der 70er. Davor wurden die Gebuehren von der Post eingetrieben. Stell Dir vor das waer noch so - dann muesstest Du jeden Samstag mit der Klingelbuechse rumfahren
> 
> Aehnliches gibt es uebrigens auch in anderen Laendern. Ich zahl hier im UK auch fuer eine TV-License.


Man könnte das ja sonst auch einfach in die Steuern packen. Der Grundauftrag wäre somit geregelt, ne überflüssige, viel zu teuere Behörde könnte minimiert und/oder abgeschafft werden und es wär keiner mehr sauer, weils die GEZ nimmer geben würd und gleiches Recht für alle herrschen würd.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

Morgen^^


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

morgen sean 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ph_2VDruQQo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2012)

Hello all


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

Ahoi


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2012)

Gleich Feierabend


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2012)

Du arbeitest bei einer Spielezeitschrift, wozu brauchst du noch einen Feierabend? Der ganze Tag ist ein gottverdammter Feierabend wenn ich da arbeiten würde!!!


----------



## Noxiel (13. August 2012)

Ich spiele jetzt DC Universe Online. Ich bin ein Held! Ho ho.


----------



## Zonalar (13. August 2012)

Heute Mein Erster Schultag in der Berufsschule gewesen.
Hab etwa 10 Kilo Bücher bekommen :Y
Was habt ihr erlebt?


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2012)

Meinen 1. Urlaubstag genossen...jetzt hab ich nur noch 14 (inkl. Wochenende sinds 20  )


----------



## Konov (13. August 2012)

Ich genieße Dauerurlaub und warte auf die Uni im Oktober, bis dahin quasi ... immer noch Dauerurlaub.... 
Vom Arbeiten am Wochenende mal abgesehen aber das macht sogar Spass manchmal ^^

Also um die Frage zu beantworten was ich heute gemacht habe.... in der Sonne liegen, mit Leuten quatschen, trinken, essen, schlafen, zocken, die Sonne genießen (hatte ich das nicht schon?^^)...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Heute Mein Erster Schultag in der Berufsschule gewesen.
> Hab etwa 10 Kilo Bücher bekommen :Y
> Was habt ihr erlebt?



/same here, 6 Bücher ._.

Hatte heute das erste Mal Psychologie, ein einziger Mindfuck


----------



## Konov (13. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> /same here, 6 Bücher ._.
> 
> Hatte heute das erste Mal Psychologie, ein einziger Mindfuck




Psychologie ist doch cool.... hätte ich auch gern


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Wo "hat" man das denn einfach so als Fach, wenn man jetzt nicht gerade studiert? o.O


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wo "hat" man das denn einfach so als Fach, wenn man jetzt nicht gerade studiert? o.O



In Bayern auf der FOS wenn man den Sozialzweig wählt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2012)

SPA / Erzieher


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Aaaaaahhhh verstehe... Naja ok wird wohl dann nich so komplex sein wie im Studium. Daran hab ich jetzt gar nich gedacht aber jetzt fällt mir ein das mir das mal ne Freundin erzählt hat...
Ich kenn glaub ich 3 oder 4 die das machen, aber als Mann ja eher selten... Aber wieso nich...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2012)

Sind 5 Jungs in der Klasse. Und 25 Mädchen, also joa, die Frauenquote ist hoch. Muss aber nicht immer schlecht sein


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Ja nee das is doch optimal 

Also steckt da bestimmt auch weniger der Berufswunsch dahinter, sonder perfide Methode


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2012)

Ja, so viele Weiber wie möglich haben und dann in ein Land auswandern, wo Mehrfach-Ehen erlaubt sind... 

Hätte ich jetzt nicht ne Freundin...


----------



## Konov (13. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sind 5 Jungs in der Klasse. Und 25 Mädchen, also joa, die Frauenquote ist hoch. Muss aber nicht immer schlecht sein



Hoffe ja dass es in der Uni ähnlich ist - WIN 

Erziehungswissenschaften und Psychologie haben übrigens viele Bereiche die sich deutlich überschneiden, also ist es gut bescheid zu wissen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2012)

Ich glaube auf der Uni später wird das eher ausgeglichen sein, solltest du soziale Arbeit oder Psychologie studieren wollen.

Die meisten Themen, die ich dann später im Studium haben werde, gehen wir eh schon während der Ausbildung durch. Nur halt auf den praktischen Teil bezogen. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qXxGRTbZWy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hach ja, meine Stadt wächst und Gedeiht!


----------



## Konov (13. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich glaube auf der Uni später wird das eher ausgeglichen sein, solltest du soziale Arbeit oder Psychologie studieren wollen.
> 
> Die meisten Themen, die ich dann später im Studium haben werde, gehen wir eh schon während der Ausbildung durch. Nur halt auf den praktischen Teil bezogen. ^^



Jo, Studium ist halt viel Theorie... da muss man durch


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

nachdem ich letzt nacht mal wieder geschlafen habe aber nicht erholsam heute mal wieder so müde das ich ebend erst auf der couch aufgewacht war dabei wollte nur kurz auf der couch vorm tv entspannen und taff schauen um 17 uhr

fuu


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

Alles ist soooo langsam


----------



## Noxiel (13. August 2012)

Wollt ihr ein Geheimnis erfahren?


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

tell me


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. August 2012)

Dann wär es ja kein Geheimnis mehr


----------



## Noxiel (13. August 2012)

Um 21 Uhr lass ich die Katze aus dem Sack. Hier ist mir in nur neun Minuten die Bühne zu klein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2012)

Noxiel heiratet


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Jajajajajaja


----------



## Noxiel (13. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Noxiel heiratet


Habe heute meinen 2. Hochzeitstag. Welch Zufall


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

Shikari weiß alles


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. August 2012)

Glückwunsch dazu, wann kommt das Kind ?


----------



## Ogil (13. August 2012)

Das sagt er um 21.00


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. August 2012)

Vlt. ist dies das Geheimnis 

Ab 21 Uhr erfahren wir mehr


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

Es ist jeden morgen viel zu früh, gnah!!!!!!!

Ich werde den Rest der Ferien nurnoch mit Schlafen verbringen -.-


----------



## Legendary (14. August 2012)

Morgen ihr Lappen!

Zu Lappen fällt mir immer nur folgendes ein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (14. August 2012)

Moin Buffed. Hab mal meine alte Boxen rausgekramt und wieder vergessen wie man die Teile richtig anschließt. 
Kann mir da jemand kurz helfen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. August 2012)

Moin!



Benji9 schrieb:


> Heute Mein Erster Schultag in der Berufsschule gewesen.
> Hab etwa 10 Kilo Bücher bekommen :Y
> Was habt ihr erlebt?


Ach das geht doch. Am Ende meiner ersten Woche im Studium damals, hatte ich ne Liste mit etwa 30 Büchern, bei denen angeraten wurde, man solle sie kaufen, sonst schaffe man vermutlich die Prüfung nicht. Davon waren etwa die Hälfte 900 Seiten dick und die andere Hälfte dann auch noch so 300-400. Zum Glück war ich damals bereits Meister des schulischen Minimalisten-Prinzips. Stellte sich letztlich raus, dass die Entscheidung, erst nach dem halben Semester zu schauen, welche Bücher ich wirklich brauche und bis dahin ohne Bücher zu leben, die genau richtige war. Nicht nur sparte ich tonnenweise Kohle für überflüssige Bücher, nein, ich hatte somit auch Zeit, mich aufs Wesentliche zu konzentrieren (und nicht einfach jeden Schund zu lesen...)
Hoch lebe das Informatik-Studium, in dem man praktisch alle Unterlagen digital erhält 


Ahja und was war jetzt Noxiels Geheimnis? Wohl kaum der 2. Hochzeitstag oder? Ich mein wir können uns alle noch dran erinnern, dass er damals ein halbes Jahr vor der Hochzeit täglich seinen "Daycount" aktualisiert hat :joker:


----------



## H2OTest (14. August 2012)

er wird papa


----------



## Davatar (14. August 2012)

Ahso na denn gz! Junge, Mädchen oder Alien?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (14. August 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Moin Buffed. Hab mal meine alte Boxen rausgekramt und wieder vergessen wie man die Teile richtig anschließt.
> Kann mir da jemand kurz helfen?



Die zwei Klingeldrähte da rechts an den Anschluss wo R (für rechter Speaker) und L für Left Speaker anschließen...musst nur schauen, dass rot und schwarz richtig angeschlossen ist. Bei heutigen vernünftigen Kabeln haste da ne Markierung. Einfach ausprobieren in dem Fall. 


Und den Chinch ka, wo geht das denn hin? Ich würd entweder Aux oder Tuner anschließen, Phono müssten ja Kopfhörer sein und die 2 rechts sind auch uninteressant.


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Ellesmere (14. August 2012)

Morgen ...2. Tag nach dem Urlaub und ich sitze alleine im Büro ... da hätt ich ja auch zu Hause bleiben können ...


----------



## Davatar (14. August 2012)

Immerhin alleine im Büro, dann kannst ja Musik anschmeissen.


----------



## Ellesmere (14. August 2012)

Ich höre Musik nur, wenn ich traurig oder fröhlich bin. Hier bin ich beides nicht ...  Aber ich versuchs mal ...


----------



## ego1899 (14. August 2012)

Morschen allerseits!


Allein im Büro? Naja da is es doch dann gerade wichtig das wenigstens du da bist oder? 


Ich bin ja so süchtig nach TSW geworden, ich hoffe mein Nerv am Rücken bleibt noch länger eingeklemmt...


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2012)

Ich bin immer neidisch auf die GC-Früh-Fahrer, die die ruhigeren Pre-Besucher-Tage mitnehmen können ... *g*


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

gibts keine speziellen eingänge für die presse zam ?


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gibts keine speziellen eingänge für die presse zam ?



Doch - aber, darum geht es mir gar nicht - Zum Start sind die besten Parties .. *g* Und man kommt leichter an die Stände.


----------



## Noxiel (14. August 2012)

Ich hör Musik nur wenn sie laut ist.... *badadusch*


----------



## Gutgore (14. August 2012)

na dann fahr los xD


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2012)

Gutgore schrieb:


> na dann fahr los xD



Ich hab erst Freitag Zeit dafür - es können nicht alle gleichzeitig auf die GC - der Cast ist so schon unterbesetzt. ^^


----------



## Davatar (14. August 2012)

Das soll jetzt nicht abwertend klingen, aber gibts an der GC eigentlich auch irgendwas Anderes als Shooter? Hab neulich nen Kurzbericht gelesen (der war wirklich kurz) und da wurden nur Shooter aufgezählt. Nichts gegen Shooter, aber extra für Shooter-Präsentationen muss ich echt nicht an ne Messe fahren ^^ Gleichen sich heute eh drei von vieren.


----------



## Edou (14. August 2012)

You should have known the price of evil 
And it hurts to know that you belong here, yeah 
No one to call, everybody to fear 
Your tragic fate is looking so clear, yeah 
It's your fuckin' nightmare, hahahaha

Damit halloooo, mal wieder. Nach langer Zeit wie ich denke.


----------



## Reflox (14. August 2012)

yay viele shooter \o/


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das soll jetzt nicht abwertend klingen, aber gibts an der GC eigentlich auch irgendwas Anderes als Shooter? Hab neulich nen Kurzbericht gelesen (der war wirklich kurz) und da wurden nur Shooter aufgezählt. Nichts gegen Shooter, aber extra für Shooter-Präsentationen muss ich echt nicht an ne Messe fahren ^^ Gleichen sich heute eh drei von vieren.



es gibt die fortsetzungen von bekannten titeln ^^

http://www.focus.de/digital/games/tid-26904/gamescom-2012-wenige-innovationen-aber-volle-hallen_aid_795832.html


----------



## Davatar (14. August 2012)

Hmm...der Bericht klingt auch nicht viel besser, aber danke Kamsi


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hmm...der Bericht klingt auch nicht viel besser, aber danke Kamsi




Wenn mans drauf anlegt, gibts auf der Messe auch nur Indie-Spiele, Casual-Kram, Konsolenkrempel oder Sport.


----------



## Edou (14. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Wenn mans drauf anlegt, gibts auf der Messe auch nur Indie-Spiele, Casual-Kram, Konsolenkrempel oder Sport.



Omg...so viel scheiß...


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

wtf gerade das hier gesehen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dann sehe ich buffed fotogalerie gamescon 2012 packen für die messe folgendes foto




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gibt das nicht gefährliche strahlung auf die brüste ab das iphone ? Zam frag mal Mhaire ^^


----------



## ZAM (14. August 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Omg...so viel scheiß...



Darum ging es nicht *g* Sondern dass man in "Berichten" auch auf anderes fokussieren könnte und damit die Illusion erzeugen, dass es ausschließlich darum auf den Messen geht.


Kamsi schrieb:


> Gibt das nicht gefährliche strahlung auf die brüste ab das iphone ? Zam frag mal Mhaire ^^



Ist schon unterwegs.  Sie hatte übrigens gestern Geburtstag *petz*


----------



## Davatar (14. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Darum ging es nicht *g* Sondern dass man in "Berichten" auch auf anderes fokussieren könnte und damit die Illusion erzeugen, dass es ausschließlich darum auf den Messen geht.
> 
> 
> Ist schon unterwegs.  Sie hatte übrigens gestern Geburtstag *petz*


Die Brüste hatten Geburtstag? O_O


----------



## Kamsi (14. August 2012)

dann wünsch ihr wünsche nachträglich und frag sie mal bitte deswegen 

weil das passt ja ein zu eins ^^

bzw das europa t shirt von oli ist auch kult ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2012)

Heute so ruhig hier ?! o:


----------



## Legendary (14. August 2012)

Alle spielen mit ihren Brüsten oder den Brüsten der Freundin. Da bin ich auch immer stundenlang abgelenkt so wie ne Katze die mit einer Maus am Seil spielt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2012)

Wir Männer haben auch unsere Bedürfnisse


----------



## Konov (14. August 2012)

Grad voll breit  HUA jetzt erstmal was kochen


----------



## Aun (14. August 2012)

du sollst doch nicht harzen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. August 2012)

Konov iz outta control


----------



## ego1899 (15. August 2012)

Yeeeaaahhh Aun´s Avatar is back! \.O./

Moooin allerseits... Huuiii was ne Nacht, war ich gestern Abend wieder nüchtern... Durch die ganze Zockerei komm ich gar nich mehr dazu mich zu betrinken


----------



## Davatar (15. August 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeen!

Bin der Einzige in der ganzen Firma, der heute arbeitet    Naja, dafür gehts um zwei wieder nach Hause


----------



## H2OTest (15. August 2012)

bin schon wieder so durch


----------



## Ellesmere (15. August 2012)

Morgääännn....


----------



## Noxiel (15. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> du sollst doch nicht harzen



Soll er nicht?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nmuohcD11K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (15. August 2012)

Morgän


----------



## Reflox (15. August 2012)

so ub3r ub3r l33t, so ub3r ub3r l33t...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iow5n2LU0L0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

nachtschwärmer und smalltalk wurden positiv erwähnt im buffedcast ^^

und zam wenn du lächeln willst der seanbudda hate da viele gute bilder ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. August 2012)

Da gibts nichts zu lachen


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

reflox du warst gestern plötzlich off ^^ zuviele pn bekommen ?


----------



## Reflox (15. August 2012)

Näh ich habe einen livestream geguckt und da musste ich buffed wegklicken damit der nicht laggt


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2012)

Da will man mal einen Song im Internet kaufen und dann kostet er 223 $... Awesome.


----------



## Olliruh (15. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> gekuckt



srsly


----------



## Ellesmere (15. August 2012)

Mich juckts ja in den Fingern was in Zams Test Thread zu schreiben... 
Konnt schon als Kind nicht an Verbotsschildern vorbei gehen...  Warum schreibt der auch "Bitte ignorieren"...


----------



## ego1899 (15. August 2012)

Haha das hab ich mir auch gedacht aber keiner traut sich 
Das schafft aber auch nur er xD


Aber hab seinen Post "geliked"


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Mich juckts ja in den Fingern was in Zams Test Thread zu schreiben...
> Konnt schon als Kind nicht an Verbotsschildern vorbei gehen... Warum schreibt der auch "Bitte ignorieren"...



Denken sie nicht an Rosa Elefanten !

An was hast du ebend gedacht ?


----------



## ego1899 (15. August 2012)

Auf die Minute pünkltich sind die TSW Server wieder online Funcom is da echt sehr genau


----------



## Reflox (15. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> srsly



Danke jetzt weiss ich wieder was ich eigentlich editieren wollte. Hab auf bearbeiten geklickt und gleichzeitig vergessen was ich editieren wollte.


----------



## Olliruh (15. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Danke jetzt weiss ich wieder was ich eigentlich editieren wollte. Hab auf bearbeiten geklickt und gleichzeitig vergessen was ich editieren wollte.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> srsly





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heil spellcheck!


----------



## Davatar (16. August 2012)

Morgeeeen!



Arosk schrieb:


> Da will man mal einen Song im Internet kaufen und dann kostet er 223 $... Awesome.


Wars "The greates song in the world"? Dafür würd sich das Geld vielleicht lohnen


----------



## Noxiel (16. August 2012)

This is not The Greatest Song in the World, no. This is just a tribute.


----------



## Swipez (16. August 2012)

Vorletzter Tag der Seminarwoche.

AAAwwwwwww YEAH!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Magen-Darm-Grippe ...

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Magen-Darm-Grippe ...
> 
> NNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. August 2012)

Magen-Darm-Grippe korkt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Danke ÄÖ, hilft sicher


----------



## xynlovesit (16. August 2012)

Der Korken muss raus.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

lass einfach laufen ^^


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Magen-Darm-Grippe korkt?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich kann nicht mehr!


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

jemand tom clancys hawx 2 gespielt ?

gibt atm im ubisoft store für 1 €


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Ich weiss nicht ob mir übel ist, oder ob ich nur Hunger habe wie ein Tier. :<


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Nähre dich an einer schönen Frauenbrust!


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Yam Yam


----------



## Konov (16. August 2012)

Morgen zusammen!


----------



## ZAM (16. August 2012)

Mir gefällt das Pet-Battle in MOP irgendwie *g*


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LUlZ5n0cyak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 

Eines der top features von pandaria für mich 


@Aö Ravenation

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muttermilch


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Pandaria ist ein super Addon. Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Ich zitiere aus dem Wikipediaartikel:



> Nach zweimonatiger Gefrierlagerung ist jedoch ein metallisch-fischiger Geruch festzustellen mit schweißigen und ranzigen Noten. Die Geruchsnoten fettig, nach Butter und nach Heu intensivieren sich etwas.



Na dann, Prost Mahlzeit!


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

heute um 14 uhr kommt erst die hier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YTI-KYxy_U8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



auf der Gamescom von Blizzard finanziert und im Hintergrund Panda cinematic

bzw sean habe ich lange nicht mehr on gesehen wurde der gebannt ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Sean ist mit Olli durchgebrannt.. hab ich gehört..


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

näh, der war auch in Skype nie on


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

wer weiß, was die beiden wieder miteinander treiben


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Aun pls!


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

hey komm. du hast hier die versauten gedanken


----------



## Legendary (16. August 2012)

Jaaa ok ich gebs ja zu...buttsechs?


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2012)

heute das erste mal wieder gelaufen !!!!!!!!!!!!111111eineinelf


----------



## ego1899 (16. August 2012)

Oh mit oder ohne Gehhilfe?


Mooooin


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

wie ich grad an krüppelkeile aus sp denken muss


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2012)

joggen, mit ohne garnix ^^


----------



## ZAM (16. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> <3
> 
> Eines der top features von pandaria für mich



Ich hoffe da gibts keine Limits - ich glaube das erste was ich mache ist Haustiere pushen .. *g* Auch wenn nicht alle kämpfen können. :\


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

das limit liegt derzeit bei 500 haustieren

weil neben den haustieren kannste ja auch critter zähmen


----------



## Doofkatze (16. August 2012)

Was ein geiles WoW-Cinematic. Zunächst ... ahja, schön düstere Atmosphäre, endlich wieder n bissl Krieg ... Ui, wuchtiger kleiner Hammer. Juhu! Da isser! Öhm ok ...? (2:20) ... hehe. (Mensch schiebt Waffe an den Ork) GEIL! ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Ich war ein wenig enttäuscht, hab mir ein bisschen mehr "WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!" gewünscht, aber der Humor hat mir gefallen. Schade, dass das Addon net so der Knaller wird :/


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

also das addon ist schonmal besser als cataclysm und der trailer der beste bis jetzt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Sagt wohl ein noch aktiver Spieler 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dYK_Gqyf48Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

jo das classic cinematic ist jetzt platz 2 für mich aber wenn man es mit den panda addon vergleicht ist das neue panda cinematic das classic cinematic 2.0


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Vielleicht sollte man sie alle nicht so vergleichen. Ich fand die MoP jetzt nicht schlecht, ganz im Gegenteil. Für mich bleibt die WotLk Cinematic aber immer die Beste. Und bei Classic... naja Nostalgie halt 

Blizzard hat es halt drauf in solchen Dingen. Trotzdem werde ich es nicht spielen


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2012)

verdammt ist der neue trailer gut! 
die cinematics kriegen sie echt richtig gut hin, weiß gar nicht wie oft ich damals gänsehaut bekommen hab als ich mir das cinematic von hier.. wo die horde und die allianz zusammen das tor von arthas angreifen


----------



## Konov (16. August 2012)

Naja der Trailer schaut echt nett aus, aber mit dem Spiel hat es wenig zutun.
Insofern...schön und imposant, mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## Ogil (16. August 2012)

Tja - wenn das Spiel so episch waere, wuerde ich es vielleicht auch spielen. Der tolle Trailer ist halt Werbung, viel warme Luft um alten Kaese...


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

Endlich wieder Inet (Aber nur mitm Laptop) vorgestern ist das Netzteil meines Pcs Explodiert und ich wär fast bei draufgegangen >.<


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> und ich wär fast bei draufgegangen >.<





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dafuq?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> dafuq?


Nunja nach dem Knall dachte ich es wär vllt. net mein Pc gewesen und hab den 3-Pol Stecker wieder reingesteckt. Gab nen Lichtbogen und FUnken ohne Ende die mich fast getroffen hätten.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

du hast den 3 pol bei laufendem strom reingesteckt?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darwin award!   

du weißt aber schon, dass sowas normal ist oder, daher immer schalter umlegen ^^
aber hast ja nochmal schwein gehabt, und das ist was zählt. mit sowas ist nicht gut kirschen essen


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

Der Mists of Pandaria Cinematic Trailer ist unfassbar geil 

Ja und im Nachhinein habe ich mir auch Genius gedacht xD Ich Idiot^^


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

sean bei der computerreparatur: *
y.o.l.o.
*


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> sean bei der computerreparatur: *
> Baruk khâzad! Khâzad ai-mênu!
> *



fix'd^^


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

der rechner wird sich wohl mit barlows stimme gedacht habe: "geh doch endlich sterben"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Sean ist also doch nicht mit Olli durchgebrannt...


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

naja wer weiß, was er getrieben hat, als er kein inet hatte ^^
vllt eben mal olli angerufen und auf nen kaffe bei sich eingeladen


----------



## Zonalar (16. August 2012)

Meine Herren und Damen? Ich präsentiere euch eine Kuriosität, die es gerade auch noch ins Internet geschafft hat. 
Mehr schlecht als recht.

Ich präsentiere euch: 
- ELTERN -
- IM -
- NETZ -




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ayJmkPSx24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

Ihr mit euren völlig überzogenen Spekulationen^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7bLwzMmGC6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Ungeduldig rumrutsch*


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

bwahahahaha juliensblog ist mal wieder der hammer ^^ 

ach sean. ich geb dir doch nur steilvorlagen, damit du es fürs nächste mal anwenden kannst ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Für alle, die mal herzhaft lachen wollen ... www.arche-internetz.net

Weiß immer noch nicht, ob das ganze einfach ein epischer Troll ist oder ... idk


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ach sean. ich geb dir doch nur steilvorlagen, damit du es fürs nächste mal anwenden kannst ^^


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

die seite ist sowieso der brüller. alle paar wochen schau ich da mal rein und lach mir nen ast


----------



## Zonalar (16. August 2012)

Sh1kari machst mal wieder ein Fass auf?


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sh1kari machst mal wieder ein Fass auf?



ich hol schonmal die maß


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Solange wir nicht darüber diskutieren, wie dolle die nen Rad ab haben, ist es total legit 

Alter Schwede... das MUSS Fake sein ...


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

ach die diskutieren doch nur über ihren imaginären freund   
heute schon über jesus gesprochen? nein aber über meinen morgenschiss


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

Worüber redet ihr?


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

über gott und seine anhänger


----------



## Zonalar (16. August 2012)

Ok. ich war jetzt 3 Minuten auf der Seite und mir sind ein Paar sachen direkt ins Auge gesprungen.

Erstens: Die haben einen Neben-Thread namens "Pranger"
Zweitens: ich höre/lese den Namen "LeFloid" jetzt zum zweiten mal am gleichen Tag.
Drittens: Das Thema "Unruhestifter LeFloid" wurde von einem User eröffnet der sich noch am gleichen Tag auf dem Forum angemeldet hat.
Viertens, die erste Reaktion zu der ich mich durchgerungen habe, durchzulesen, sagt LeFloid kommt eh in die Hölle und er darf neben Gott sitzen und natürlich "Halleluja!"

Ich bin mir absolut Todessicher dies ist Ein Trollforum. Wenn nicht, dann ist eine kleine kleine seeehrkleine Gemeinde, die von Trolls über das Internet überrannt, boikottiert und übernommen wurde 

Analyse geschlosse.
*rülps* ...Buah... das Mass is mir zuviel :S hast mir 'nen Radler?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Selten nicht mehr so gelacht. Da prangert sich einer selbst an, weil er den Johannes gewedelt hat (um es mal höflich auszudrücken) und die anderen urteilen über ihn...

DUDE WHAT ?   

Das muss ein einzig großer Troll sein, wenn ja...

GG


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Ich hab mal ein Forum über esoterik und paranormales gepostet. Die dort haben auch ein Rad ab 

http://www.esoterikforum.at/

War das oder so^^

Geil ist auch der Beitrag über 257ers.



> falschsechsuellen


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

ja reflox. es ist der richtige link. ich gröhle heute noch zu dem scheiss ^^


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Die haben ihre Startseite geändert. Aber das Logo kam mir noch bekannt vor ^^

War genauso geil wie der Geisterthread auf buffed xD


----------



## Zonalar (16. August 2012)

Ich möchte den Geisterthread. 
UND WO BLEIBT MEIN RADLER? 
Als Schweizer hier unter Deutsche und keiner bringt mir ein anständiges Bier? WTF?


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

*benjiausmitleideinkölschreich*


muahahahahaha mehr kriegste nich ^^


----------



## Zonalar (16. August 2012)

Nun, Kölsch solls tun für den start =)
Prost


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

bähhh ihr schweitzer seid eklig ^^


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Benji, den ohne einem bösen Geist auf den Schwanz treten zu wollen, aber die Story von dem Typen war einfach bullshit 

@Aun Sagte der Deutsche der nichtmal Schweizer schreiben kann


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

ey kartoffel, hassu probläm oder was? isch mach disch messer!isch weiß wo dein haus wohnt.
isch kann bässer teutsch als wie du!


schon verdammt mies, wenn das t neben dem z liegt und man sich mal vertippt ^^


----------



## ego1899 (16. August 2012)

Was fürn Geister-Thread denn? 
Is wohl an mir vorbeigekommen...

Oder heißt der so weil man ihn nicht sieht?


----------



## Zonalar (16. August 2012)

Reflox: Hab ich nicht genau das gesagt?
Es gibt elegantere Wege Bullshit zu beschreiben. 
Ich dachte du hast Klasse :/


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

@ geisterthread: ich sehe dumme user


----------



## ego1899 (16. August 2012)

Hmdas sowas nicht ernst bleibt ist vorprogrammiert...

Gibt ganze Foren die sich mit so nem Kram befassen die einen enormen Unterhaltungswert haben kann ich nur empfehlen 
So Schutzengel und so ein Müll ;D


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

jo das zeugs ist teilweise besser, als popcornkino


----------



## Zonalar (16. August 2012)

Gott jezz hab ich wieder ein Cliffhänger. Du meintest den GeisterThread und nicht das Trollforum.
Nun ich hab nach dem Thread noch ein paar PN's ausgetauscht (um sein Blutdruck runterzubringen), also hat er mir halt noch ein bissle erzählt.
und wir wissen, Trolle haben eine sehr begrenzte Fantasie.


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Reflox: Hab ich nicht genau das gesagt?
> Es gibt elegantere Wege Bullshit zu beschreiben.
> Ich dachte du hast Klasse :/





> Ich möchte den Geisterthread.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=msUD9PTyRio

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (16. August 2012)

Ich frage mich ob du mich jetzt mit Sandy, oder mit Patrick vergleichst... und was schlimmer ist.


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Eine Frage, die keiner beantworten kann.


----------



## Zonalar (16. August 2012)

Zeit für Themawechsel.
Und bis ihr euch ein tolles Thema erdacht habt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Ich hätte ein passendes Thema.

Flammenwerfer und Napalmbomben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Flammenwerfer





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber pls bei der muttersprache bleiben kartoffel!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hätte ein passendes Thema.
> 
> Flammenwerfer und Napalmbomben
> 
> ...



Americans


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

nö, aber Anti-Brony


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> nö, aber Anti-Brony



Anti-Brony Fistbump Incoming!


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2012)

cod 4 5 6 8 iwer? ahaja aufm pc


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Hier CoD 5 oder 6 

Black Ops haste nicht?


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

mow 2 habsch aktiv.
zockn oder was? 
bin aber erstmal afk bier holn


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2012)

ne black ops habs net


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2012)

aber w@w läuft jetzt


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

mw 2 mein ich net black ops..... son dreck da......


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Sollen wa WaW?


----------



## Zonalar (16. August 2012)

Time to play with Reflox's Mind




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jxJ8LDxbuQ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Sollte mir das Angst machen?^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Zockt ihr MW ?


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

k.a H2O ist ohnmächtig oder so. Der antwortet nichtmehr


----------



## Zonalar (16. August 2012)

Ich dacht du stehst vielleciht auf solch Zeug.  Etwa nicht?


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich dacht du stehst vielleciht auf solch Zeug.  Etwa nicht?



Wenns nicht über Ponies und Kindergarten wäre...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VeYfi8O0OOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2012)

ja mir egal 
was immer ihr wollt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Nah eh ohne mich, muss noch installieren N' stuff ... und W@W hab ich nicht ._.


----------



## H2OTest (16. August 2012)

es stet auch wow wot oder lol im angebot


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

ich hab nur mw2. bei allem anderen bin ich raus


----------



## Reflox (16. August 2012)

Wir zocken WaW, der langen Installierungsdauer zu liebe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

LoL ist superlame, WoW ist lame und WoT hab ich nie gespielt :/


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

ach geh ich eben tfc spielen.....


----------



## Olliruh (16. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> LoL ist superlame, WoW ist lame und WoT hab ich nie gespielt :/



LoL ist geil du bist einfach nur zu schlecht 
WoW ist geil aber lame geworden weil man nicht mehr rein findet & WoT hab ich nie gespielt


----------



## Kamsi (16. August 2012)

Der Grund warum world of tanks so beliebt ist ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yruBYt9SgCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T5yRV_Ph5ZE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2012)

böses kamsi. das gehört in den nachtschwärme. und so ganz geil warn die auch net


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> LoL ist geil du bist einfach nur zu schlecht



Haben wir jemals zsm gespielt ? 

Als LoL noch nicht so "groß" war (klinge jetzt wie ein Hipster, aber ist meine Meinung) hatte ich es gern gespielt (bis Stufe 20). Ein Jahr später ist es nur noch Müll, vllt auch weil mein Account von damals gelöscht wurde, idk. Wenn ich aber LoL im Livestream sehe, kriege ich immer schon das Kotzen. Hat sich einfach übersättigt.

tl;dr : es ist langweilig


----------



## Olliruh (16. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Haben wir jemals zsm gespielt ?
> 
> Als LoL noch nicht so "groß" war (klinge jetzt wie ein Hipster, aber ist meine Meinung) hatte ich es gern gespielt (bis Stufe 20). Ein Jahr später ist es nur noch Müll, vllt auch weil mein Account von damals gelöscht wurde, idk. Wenn ich aber LoL im Livestream sehe, kriege ich immer schon das Kotzen. Hat sich einfach übersättigt.
> 
> tl;dr : es ist langweilig



Ja haben wir D
Du hast dir nen Account erstellt ,wusstest nicht was du machen musstest & hast nach deinem ersten Tod gerageD DDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. August 2012)

Alter wir haben niemals zsm gespielt... D:


----------



## Olliruh (16. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter wir haben niemals zsm gespielt... D:



Doch 
du warst richtig rustled ,wir haben sogar gegen bots gezockt


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wvYXoyxLv64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Achja, kann mir jemand helfen? Ich habe Skype jetzt aufn Lappi geladen habe aber nicht alle Kontakte wie auf meinem Pc. Hat jemand ne lösung, google spuckt nix aus.


----------



## Magogan (17. August 2012)

Aaaaaaaargh! Meine Träume sind so realistisch, dass ich sie nicht von der Wirklichkeit unterscheiden kann ...


----------



## Doofkatze (17. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaargh! Meine Träume sind so realistisch, dass ich sie nicht von der Wirklichkeit unterscheiden kann ...




Meine Realität ist so abstrus, ich glaube manchmal, das ich träume :-)


----------



## Edou (17. August 2012)

T - 3 H bis zum absäbeln. Mähhhhh, Ich möchte es nicht...aber es muss. :< Fucking fuckedi fucki fuck fuck fuck. *Letztes Mal mit voller Mähne Headbang* ....:´(


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen

Heute wird das Gerichtsurteil über Pussy Riot entschieden. Ich kann mir ne Menge weniger schlimme Dinge vorstellen als ein Straflager in Russland x_x


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> T - 3 H bis zum absäbeln. Mähhhhh, Ich möchte es nicht...aber es muss. :< Fucking fuckedi fucki fuck fuck fuck. *Letztes Mal mit voller Mähne Headbang* ....:´(



Glaub mir, das ist das beste.


----------



## H2OTest (17. August 2012)

6mm ftw


----------



## Konov (17. August 2012)

Morgän


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

http://vid.buffed.de...gang-mit-Mhaire

zu genial wie ea da fertig gemacht wird ^^

schade das die buffed videos nicht auf youtube sind




Aun schrieb:


> plattmachen und gut ist. das kommt davon, wenn man den ganzen tag trotz freundin auf einschlägigen seiten unterwegs ist!





AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> die seite mit dem hamster kann ich nur empfehlen!



http://bit.ly/9lflZh


----------



## Magdalena82 (17. August 2012)

Jaaaa, so ein Batmen-Poster ist schon etwas feines. 






_______________________________________
günstige Flyer online drucken lassen


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

nenenenenenenene betmen


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

to the fapcave. ehmmmmm damn falsche uhrzeit


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> und aun gibt es bei ir im osten auch in magdeburg die ganzen nazis?


hier zum glück nicht, aber sachsen anhalt ist ja auch nicht brandenburg. wobei man das diffenziert betrachten muss.
die spackos gibt es überall. aber in magdeburg zum glück nicht massiv, und wenns ein paar gibt sind se wenigstens halbwegs "anständig". also keine flachwichser die nur hohle phrasen können.
und nazi ist nicht gleich nazi. es gibt eben die typen die immer noch an den schrott von onkel adolf glauben, und dann gibt es eben die politische ausrichtung nach rechts. das sind 2 paar schuhe.


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

*



			Ekelhaft: Mann entblößt sich in öffentlicher Toilette und uriniert in Keramikskulptur
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Köln (dpo) - Wie widerlich ist das denn? Vor mehreren Augenzeugen hat heute Morgen ein unbekannter Mann eine öffentliche Toilette betreten und sich dort ungeniert entblößt. Mit heruntergelassener Hose habe der schamlose Exhibitionist dann sein schlaffes Glied in die Hand genommen und in eine an der Wand angebrachte Keramikskulptur uriniert. Anschließend sei er davonspaziert, als sei nichts gewesen.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

jaja köln ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Hallöle


----------



## Edou (17. August 2012)

Nun sind 3 Jahre wachsarbeit seit 1:30H ab...ist noch ungewohnt, resultat aber sehr zufriedenstellend...auch wenn ich die langen Haare schon etwas vermisse.


----------



## H2OTest (17. August 2012)

vor, nachher foto?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Bin mal weg, Pc abholen. Die von der EDV haben nicht angerufen >.>


----------



## Edou (17. August 2012)

Gibt kein Bild....don't trust the Interwebz.


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Edou hat keine Eier


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2012)

kurze haare sind eh besser, is einfach viel praktischer und bei den temperaturen auch viel angenehmer


----------



## Olliruh (17. August 2012)

*Phillip Lahm ist Vater geworden. Alles Gute für den kleinen Racker! Und natürlich auch für das Kind. 
 (Fankommentar der Woche)*


----------



## Davatar (17. August 2012)

Pussy Riot sind schuldig, das genaue Strafmass wurde noch nicht gesagt. Wer die Verhandlung miterleben will, kann das hier auf BBC-News: http://www.bbc.co.uk...europe-19297373

Edit: Ok das ist nur die Endaussage der Richtering, bzw. ein Auszug. Aber es genügt, um die Absurdität des Urteils zu erkennen...


----------



## Edou (17. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Edou hat keine Eier


Wenn du meinst. 




DER schrieb:


> kurze haare sind eh besser, is einfach viel praktischer und bei den temperaturen auch viel angenehmer



Jup, stimmt schon. Nur zum Headbangen ists nun....anders.


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

wär doch eine marktlücke ^^

heavy metall perücken für festivals und konzerte die langgenug sind zum headbangen ^^


----------



## ego1899 (17. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Pussy Riot sind schuldig, das genaue Strafmass wurde noch nicht gesagt. Wer die Verhandlung miterleben will, kann das hier auf BBC-News: http://www.bbc.co.uk...europe-19297373
> 
> Edit: Ok das ist nur die Endaussage der Richtering, bzw. ein Auszug. Aber es genügt, um die Absurdität des Urteils zu erkennen...



Richtig so!

Diese Emanzen... Was die überhaupt wollen...

Was kommt als nächstes? Wahlrecht für Frauen? Wo kommen wir denn da hin...


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_OL165EdCAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> Extra 3 hat einen Link geteilt
> vor 2 Stunden
> Fragen zum Pussy-Riot-Urteil?



ansonsten gibts noch





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmRd9uBW_lM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BmQTVeiax3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




wär die merkel nicht auf den komischen ökotrip und würde bei uns alles an energie sparen wären wir auch nicht auf die rohstoffe von russland angewiesen


----------



## Saji (17. August 2012)

Moin Leute, was geht?


----------



## Konov (17. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> *


*

lol
gut finde ich dass sie explizit erwähnen, dass er "ein schlaffes Glied" gehabt habe... als würde es einen Unterschied machen obs schlaff oder steif ist, wenn er es in der Öffentlichkeit zeigt *


----------



## Ogil (17. August 2012)

Er hat auf dem Klo den Doedel raus geholt und die Hose runter gelassen? Unerhoert! Normal laesst man es auf oeffentlichen Toiletten natuerlich in der Hose laufen...


----------



## Saji (17. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Er hat auf dem Klo den Doedel raus geholt und die Hose runter gelassen? Unerhoert! Normal laesst man es auf oeffentlichen Toiletten natuerlich in der Hose laufen...



Gezielt durchs Hosenbein am Bein entlang.


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

> "Mir ist immer noch ganz schlecht", erklärte ein Zeuge, der das groteske Schauspiel zufällig mitansehen musste. "Ich hatte das Bedürfnis einzugreifen, aber was will man in so einer Situation machen?"
> Doch mit der Besudelung der Keramikskulptur war es nicht getan. Bevor der Mann die öffentliche Einrichtung verließ, befeuchtete er seine Hände und rieb sie zufrieden grunzend mit einer glitschigen Masse ein.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

da stehste drauf wa? 
"zufrieden grunzend". ich schmeiß mich weg


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Na meine Süßen? Ich habe endlich meinen Pc wieder


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

++++ Sonderangebot in der Zoohandlung: Lange Schlange an der Kasse ++++
++++ Bei Produktionsfehlern: Pattex haftet nicht ++++ 
++++ Findet reißenden Absatz: Neuartiger Schuhfehler-Detektor verkauft sich gut ++++
++++ In diesem Aufzug unerwünscht: Liftboy verweigert Obdachlosem den Zutritt ++++
++++ Kommt nicht zum Tragen: Umzugshelfer ohne gültigen Vertrag ++++
++++ "Immer auf dem Teppich bleiben!": Anfänger erhalten Tipps von erfahrenem Fakir ++++
++++ Schaben: So bekommt man plattgehauenes Ungeziefer von der Wand ++++

@sean was war putt ?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> @sean was war putt ?



Netzteil geradezu Explodiert


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

am netzteil damals gespart ?


----------



## Saji (17. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> [unwichtig]



Ich finde deine Avatare toll. ^_^


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Da fällt mir ein ich hab noch was für sean xD

skype! los!


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Avatare toll. ^_^



sean da will jemand private nsfw fanpost von dem künstler ^^


----------



## Saji (17. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> sean da will jemand private nsfw fanpost von dem künstler ^^



Unnötig, kenne die Werke. *g*


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

sean hat noch die speziellen werke wo du nur als member rankommst ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> am netzteil damals gespart ?



Ne, ich denke 120 Euro für ein Netzteil reichen. Ich spare nie an Pcs.



Kamsi schrieb:


> sean hat noch die speziellen werke wo du nur als member rankommst ^^



Soll er dich doch selbst anmelden, ist ne komplett kostenfreie Seite...


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

ein glück bin ich net im skype on. sonst würde mich rflx anschreiben ^^
btw wb. hast den stromausfall und das plötzliche tageslicht überlebt?
na dann ich wette auf das neue netzteil. dem darwin kommitee hab ich schonmal bescheid gesagt @ sean ^^^( siehe gespräch von gestern  )


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Ich hatte schon Entzugserscheinungen!


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

naja viele leute denken halt hatt genug watt das müsste reichen dabei liefert es dann zuwenig ampere oder es fehlen schutzschaltungen ^^

http://www.scythe-eu.com/produkte/netzteile/gouriki-3.html

das ist meins die 600 watt fassung wobei die eine 12 volt schiene 25 ampere und die andere 30 ampere liefern kann


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> naja viele leute denken halt hatt genug watt das müsste reichen dabei liefert es dann zuwenig ampere oder es fehlen schutzschaltungen ^^


Watt ist ja auch nicht der Aussagefaktor für die Leistung ^^ Nur viele meinen das.



Aun schrieb:


> na dann ich wette auf das neue netzteil. dem darwin kommitee hab ich schonmal bescheid gesagt @ sean ^^^( siehe gespräch von gestern  )



Jo, der Pc war Weg und aufeinmal hatte ich ein Reallife  Welches Gespräch meinst du?


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Danke sean


----------



## Gutgore (17. August 2012)

sagtmal...wie groß isn so die installation von the secrets worlds? der ordner ist schon 32 gb groß und er lädt immernoch runter obwohl der schon 100% erreicht hat


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

naja die sache mit dem 3 pol und angelassenem strom und daraus resultierendem lichtbogen ^^
ich muss heute immer noch grinsen


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

38 gb


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> naja die sache mit dem 3 pol und angelassenem strom und daraus resultierendem lichtbogen ^^
> ich muss heute immer noch grinsen



Achso, das  Jo, war recht witzig.


----------



## Gutgore (17. August 2012)

danke =)


----------



## Olliruh (17. August 2012)

nabend dudes
ich liebe die gc streams einfach <3


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Ich weiss nicht ob ich mir heut abend einfach zur Feier des Tages ne Jumbopizza bestelle xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

hat sean bei euch seinen alten avatar wieder ?


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

jap^^


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

meinst morgan? ja ^^ jetzt ist rflx auf der nackte elfen schiene


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Liegt an einer blöden angewohnheit von mir. Beispiel Restaurant: Wenn jemand dasselbe bestellen möchte wie ich, nehme ich etwas anderes. Geht nicht anders, grenzt schon fast an Zwang.


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> meinst morgan? ja ^^ jetzt ist rflx auf der nackte elfen schiene



Den wollte ich schon lange machen, aber ich hatte nur Ärger mit meinen Programmen 

Jetzt hat es halt sean für mich hingezaubert


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Den wollte ich schon lange machen, aber ich hatte nur Ärger mit meinen Programmen
> 
> Jetzt hat es halt sean für mich hingezaubert



Weil du ein inkompetenter Schweizer bist.
Ich habe einen Namen dafür grad gefunden: Ich habe das Hipster-Syndrom xD Die zwanghafte Abhebung von der Masse *Lach*

Ich will zur Gamescom und Zam ein Paket mit Butter und Sahne geben >.<


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Weil du ein inkompetenter Schweizer bist.



warst nicht imstande das original mit win 7 paint zurecht zu schneiden und hoch zu laden?


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Weil du ein inkompetenter Schweizer bist.



Kann ich ja nichts für, wenn bei mir alles verpixelt


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2012)

Uiuiuiui Reflöxchen, Sean und Aun nen neuen Avatar!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> warst nicht imstande das original mit win 7 paint zurecht zu schneiden und hoch zu laden?



Anscheinend. Habs ihm Zugeschnitten und dann mit Irfan View für die buffed 100x100 Pixel Ideologie angepasst.



AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Uiuiuiui Reflöxchen, Sean und Aun nen neuen Avatar!


Meiner ist nicht neu.


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Und genau das irfan view hat mir gefehlt 

Ich will nur erwähnen das seans Signatur von mir stammt


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meiner ist nicht neu.


Ja aber hast ihn wieder drin mein ich.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

du brauchst ja kein irfanview um den crap zu bearbeiten ^^ guck dir ma win 7 paint an.... ist quasi gleich die erste option in der leiste: zurechtschneiden und größe ändern 
nur shoppen kannste damit nicht ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> du brauchst ja kein irfanview um den crap zu bearbeiten ^^ guck dir ma win 7 paint an.... ist quasi gleich die erste option in der leiste: zurechtschneiden und größe ändern
> nur shoppen kannste damit nicht ^^



Irfan View hat aber bessere Resultate.


----------



## Reflox (17. August 2012)

Nicht diese Pixelkacke


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

y u no liek pixels?
rflx plz!


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich will zur Gamescom und Zam ein Paket mit Butter und Sahne geben >.<



bei 38 grad ?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bei 38 grad ?



Gerade dann wäre es witzig. Niemand macht Witze auf meine Kosten! (Wer erinnert sich eigentlich noch daran?)


----------



## Kamsi (17. August 2012)

nur ist zam noch sonntags auf der messe ? ansonsten kannste ja butter und sahne auf dem buffed stand hinterlassen 

und wir wollen fotos von ^^


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

hey saure sahne ist lecker


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2012)

Oder du schickst ihm ein Paket direkt in die Redaktion.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

ich sehe:   
da ja jeder wüsste, wer es war


----------



## Saji (17. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Oder du schickst ihm ein Paket direkt in die Redaktion.



Damit das Bombenräumkommando ausrückt weil aus dem Paket eine seltsame Flüssigkeit tropft? Nee nee...


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Oder du schickst ihm ein Paket direkt in die Redaktion.


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2012)

<-- hab mir auch mal nen neuen Avatar gegönnt.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> weil aus dem Paket eine seltsame Flüssigkeit tropft



nurweil er so geil auf zam, mháire usw ist ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
*


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Nächsten Monat...dann...DANN! *Böse Lach*


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nächsten Monat...dann...DANN! *Böse Lach*



epic splash ^^ muahahahahaha


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Bin mal Wohnung putzen.


----------



## Olliruh (17. August 2012)

Kommste danach zu mir ? :-*


----------



## Aun (17. August 2012)

ich will gerade nich wissen, wieso er die bude putzen muss. bääääääh was für ne perverse sau


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich will gerade nich wissen, wieso er die bude putzen muss. bääääääh was für ne perverse sau



Tja, wenn meine 4 Frauen da waren siehts halt immer dreckig aus.


----------



## Olliruh (17. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tja, wenn meine 4 Frauen da waren siehts halt immer dreckig aus.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

Ich mach mal auf für heute 
so & jetzt ab ins bett bevor die sonne aufgeht


----------



## Konov (18. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich mach mal auf für heute
> so & jetzt ab ins bett bevor die sonne aufgeht



Zählt nicht da du ins Bett gehst.

FIRST


----------



## Aun (18. August 2012)

wer först schreit ist doof!
zweitör!


----------



## Legendary (18. August 2012)

Moin ihr endmadigen Gruseluten! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ayJmkPSx24

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ahotep (18. August 2012)

morgähhnnn


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Zählt nicht da du ins Bett gehst.
> 
> FIRST



ja die sonne ging auf ._.


----------



## Kamsi (18. August 2012)

ich melde mich für heute ab

schwindel,übelkeit, allgemeine schmerzen - scheiss wetter 

die ganze nacht schon kaum geschlafen vielleicht ingesamt 2 stunden


----------



## Gutgore (18. August 2012)

gute besserung :/ das bei dem wetter ist mies


----------



## Legendary (18. August 2012)

Kamsi ist jede Woche krank oder tut sich weh. Hat nicht mal sogar jemand Forenkrüppel zu ihm gesagt? 

Ne Spaß...ruh dich aus, ich kenn das mitm Kreislauf bei dem Wetter.


----------



## win3ermute (18. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Forenkrüppel




Bwah, am Samstag mitten in der Nacht aufwachen ist dohf! Eiserne Regel: Kein Bier vor zwölf - muß noch 10 Minuten warten... ich schmeiß schon mal den Grill auf dem Balkon an...


----------



## Reflox (18. August 2012)

Ich melde mich auch ab. Ich freu mich, mit Schwindel und Übelkeit auf ne Hochzeit zu gehen


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

Wurd doch ein bisschen spät gestern auf die Aldor .... *Müde blinzel und Reflox hau*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vmaQX_fLO50

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Lol


----------



## Legendary (18. August 2012)

Sagts a mal, was seid ihr denn für Softeggs? Alle hauts gleich um bei dem Wetter.


----------



## win3ermute (18. August 2012)

Sooo, statt Bier eisgekühlter Wodka, leicht verdünnt des Geschmackes wegen mit Orangensaft, Balkon, Grill und Laptop, während aus den weit geöffneten Balkontüren die anheimelnden Klänge von Coheed & Cambrias "Welcome Home" auch die gesamte Nachbarschaft erfreuen und das Fundament des Hauses zum Schwingen bringen... ich fühl mich wohl! 
Und wie geht es euch so?

Edit:

Ein singendes Fussel, was keine Seele hat:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92flR4N7FSA[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sagts a mal, was seid ihr denn für Softeggs? Alle hauts gleich um bei dem Wetter.



Verstehe ich auch nicht. Ich mein ich Schwitze total bei dem Wetter, aber ich beschwer mich weniger. Dafür gehe ich am Sonntag mit meiner Schwester und Bekannten von ihr (Naja, ich kenne sie auch lang und gut ) Grillen. Und Saufen. Und alle hören nur Hiphop xD


----------



## win3ermute (18. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Grillen. Und Saufen. Und alle hören nur Hiphop xD



Das letztere empfände ich sehr störend bei den durchaus angenehmen ersten beiden Dingen... Wie sagte Bruce Willis in "Last Boy Scout" so schön zu seinem Möchtegernfolterer auf die Aufforderung "I want to hear you scream"? 

"Play some HipHop!"


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das letztere empfände ich sehr störend bei den durchaus angenehmen ersten beiden Dingen... Wie sagte Bruce Willis in "Last Boy Scout" so schön zu seinem Möchtegernfolterer auf die Aufforderung "I want to hear you scream"?
> 
> "Play some HipHop!"



Aber ich mag die alle, da sehe ich mal drüber hinweg.
Witzig wirds wenn ich meinen Führerschein incl. Auto habe. Meine Schwester hat mich jahrelang mit Hiphop gequält, wenn sie einmal mit mir mitfährt wirds Zeit für Amon Amarth und Artas


----------



## Konov (18. August 2012)

Gute Besserung Kamsi 

Und eben beim Post verteilen bin ich auch 5 Stunden durch die pralle Sonne gelaufen... man verspürt leichte Kopfschmerzen aber mit Sonnencreme überall lässt es sich ertragen.
Braun werd ich sowieso ständig


----------



## win3ermute (18. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber ich mag die alle, da sehe ich mal drüber hinweg.



Jo, das ist ein Argument! Was man nicht alles für nette Leute auf sich nimmt... (vor allen Dingen, wenn Mann vermehrungswillig ist und das hypsche Weibchen zwar vorzüglichen Männergeschmack beweist, aber in musikalischer Hinsicht eher einen Schwerbehindertenausweis bräuchte... aber das sind ganz andere Geschichten...)



> Witzig wirds wenn ich meinen Führerschein incl. Auto habe. Meine Schwester hat mich jahrelang mit Hiphop gequält, wenn sie einmal mit mir mitfährt wirds Zeit für Amon Amarth und Artas



Immer schön warten, bis sie eingestiegen sind und man losgefahren ist - und dann die Anlage aufdrehen! Ich liebe "autofoltern"


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Immer schön warten, bis sie eingestiegen sind und man losgefahren ist - und dann die Anlage aufdrehen! Ich liebe "autofoltern"



Tihihii 
So werde ichs machen^^


----------



## Legendary (18. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und alle hören nur Hiphop xD



Hip Hop!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Hip Hop!



Tötet ihn!


----------



## win3ermute (18. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tötet ihn!



Zu hart - ich empfehle lange Fahrt und autofoltern! Vielleicht nimmt er ja Anregungen mit. Gab mal so nette "Crossovers" wie "Faith no more" oder "Rage against the Machine":

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7IUA8W8xuM[/youtube]

Und natürlich die schöne "'80s"-Verarsche (zeitnah) von "Faith no more":

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERTT_sv8sV0[/youtube]

Neben all' dem "harten Shit" hatten "FnM" wenigestens auch sonstiges Zeuch im Programm, was man mit der Freundin hören konnte:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S-DB5-jG3CQ[/youtube]

Selbe Zeit; selbes Album (OMG, von '95... ich werde alt):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsFa_XxO3bU[/youtube]

"What a day... what a day... if you can look into your face and hold your vomit!" *rumspring*


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

He, mit Crossover schont man die ja nur! Wie wärs mit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zk5YVykKkQQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder mal was sanftes:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vkF0vDrro_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder einfach gegen das System:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vCVOILQbqkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Österreichischer Paganmetal ist auch ganz fein 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a3eIFhGuep4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Zu guter letzt ein wenig Klassik:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VI-nn5TH_84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (18. August 2012)

Ach nö - das ist halt Geschmacksache. Ich mag überhaupt die "Growler" nicht - fängt immer schön melodisch und hart an und dann hört man die absolut typische Growler-Stimme. Ist bei mir beim Hören so, als ob sich ein hypsches Mädel plötzlich als Kerl entpuppt - jedes Interesse verloren, völlig abgeturned und weiter geht's. 

Deshalb mag ich von Deinen Videos auch nur "Rassenhass" - mit den typischen "Shoutern" hab ich es halt (siehe meine Begeisterung für "Have Heart" und "Comeback Kid"). Absolut Geschmacksache!

Vom "Crossover" her würde ich Dir ja gerne was von "Such a surge" verlinken - leider bei youtube wieder alles "gema-gesperrt", was gut ist. Hab ich seinerzeit auf dem superguten Bizarre-Festival gesehen und hat mich von Musik und Performance umgehauen. Gefühlte 35 Grad im Schatten - und die Jungs als auch das Publikum rockten wie sonstwas! "Such a Surge" mit "Ideale?!" (live mit Intro) oder "Amok" rocken wie sonstwas!

Ans Herz gelegt sei Dir noch "Thumb". Ist "alt" und gibbet lang nicht mehr; rockten aber die Hütte und waren feinster sogenannter "Crossover":

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGRDVFuJkB8[/youtube]

Und natürlich "Dad" mit tollem Text; einer meiner absoluten Lieblingssongs; bei YT leider in ungenügender Qualität:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3f6yqk9Krg[/youtube]


----------



## Zonalar (18. August 2012)

Jetzt mal im ernst. Julien von Juliensblog is der deutsche Trollgott :-D
Wer kann da schon mithalten.


----------



## Reflox (18. August 2012)

Na ihr Lappen?


----------



## Saji (18. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Na ihr Lappen?



Na du... Lappine... Lappena... Lapp... ach egal, moin Reflox.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2012)

Die Katze! :3
Awwwwwww *schmus*


----------



## Konov (18. August 2012)

Heute ist es so warm, dass man nix auf die Reihe bekommt was vom normalen abweicht... ohne sich dabei den Arsch abzuschwitzen... nerv


----------



## Saji (18. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die Katze! :3
> Awwwwwww *schmus*



Mr. Freeman mit einer Brechstange! :3
Awwwwwww *facehugger loslass*


----------



## Zonalar (19. August 2012)

WACHT AUF IHR SAFTSÄCKE!!1!
guten morgen. 
hab sturmfrei für ne woche  was hast du?


----------



## Magogan (19. August 2012)

Ist es normal, dass eine neue Brille die ersten paar Tage ein wenig drückt an den Ohren oder sollte ich zum Optiker gehen und das nochmal ein wenig umstellen lassen, dass es nicht mehr so drückt?


----------



## Konov (19. August 2012)

Morgen!

Schätze das ist normal Mago, die Brille muss sich ja vielleicht erstmal anpassen


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2012)

Das ist eigentlich normal... bei mir sind es meist die Nasenhalterungen die in den ersten Tagen etwas drücken, kommt natürlich auch darauf an wie "unterschiedlich" die Gestelle sind.

Wenn es allerdings mehr als 2 Wochen andauert solltest du nochmal zum Optiker zum eventuellen nachjustieren


----------



## Konov (19. August 2012)

ES IST ZU HEISS....

*vor sich hin vegetier*

Außer ein paar Bike Übungen bring ich nix mehr zustande heute


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2012)

Ernsthaft...Leute.
Die Luft fühlt sich so an als müsse man durch sie hindurchschwimmen, sie ist greifbar...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aq1l8D4Ji8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (19. August 2012)

Hat jemand von euch irgendwelche Musik die richtig upfucked ist? Am besten irgendwas was Rückwärts gespielt wird oder so.

Ich will ein paar Leute verarschen


----------



## Kamsi (19. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FGY95TsZvYY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2012)

*Keuch*
28,4 Grad in meiner Wohnung...


----------



## Saji (19. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Keuch*
> 28,4 Grad in meiner Wohnung...



23,2, Ventilator auf Stufe 1, Rollos unten... noch ist es auszuhalten. :3


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> 23,2, Ventilator auf Stufe 1, Rollos unten... noch ist es auszuhalten. :3



28,6 >.<
Ich habe alles offen, da ich ein Mensch bin (Gerade auch als Raucher) der immer frische Luft braucht. Da nehme ich die Hitze lieber in Kauf.


----------



## Saji (19. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 28,6 >.<
> Ich habe alles offen, da ich ein Mensch bin (Gerade auch als Raucher) der immer frische Luft braucht. Da nehme ich die Hitze lieber in Kauf.




Ich geh zum Rauchen immer kurz auf den Balkon... da herrschen auch herrliche 27 bis 28 Grad. D: Im Schatten wohlgemerkt. Will gar nicht wissen wie es dann erst in der Sonne ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich geh zum Rauchen immer kurz auf den Balkon... da herrschen auch herrliche 27 bis 28 Grad. D: Im Schatten wohlgemerkt. Will gar nicht wissen wie es dann erst in der Sonne ist.



In der Sonne verbrennst du xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2012)

Na ihr Pappnasen, auch so schön kühl bei euch ?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Na ihr Pappnasen, auch so schön kühl bei euch ?



Ich sitze gerade frisch Geduscht mit Nacktem Oberkörper vorm Pc, aber es wird trotzdem wieder Warm >.< Und Farin Urlaub Racing Team läuft in dauerschleife mit "Zu heiss"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2012)

Hört sich gut an 

Ich war gestern und heute insgesamt 9 Stunden in der Ostsee, bei 33 Grad Außentemperatur


----------



## Gutgore (19. August 2012)

hilllllffffeeeeee............ ich .....ich........



VERBRENNE !!!!!!


----------



## Saji (19. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und Farin Urlaub Racing Team läuft in dauerschleife mit "Zu heiss"



Bei mir läuft sunshine live Trance... heute nur nix anspruchsvolles hören, selbst das ist schon zu viel. D:


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2012)

Und sie hat grad angerufen, wir gehen morgen zusammen Essen *freu*


----------



## Konov (19. August 2012)

Grad noch in der Sonne gesessen, war wohl etwas zuviel denn jetzt hab ich leichte Kopfschmerzen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2012)

Uhh Sean 

Weiß Olli schon davon ?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Uhh Sean
> 
> Weiß Olli schon davon ?



Das ist kein Date^^


----------



## Magogan (19. August 2012)

Bei mir sind es drinnen 24°C und draußen 33°C ...


----------



## Konov (19. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es drinnen 24°C und draußen 33°C ...



Ich biete 26 drinnen und 32 draußen


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2012)

28,6/32 ^^


----------



## Saji (19. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 28,6/32 ^^



Zum Ersten, zum Zwoten und zum Dritten! Der Herr in Sahnebutter erhält den Zuschlag!


----------



## Magogan (19. August 2012)

Tja, mit Klimaanlage ist es schön kühl 






... Leider hab ich keine ... Also eigentlich doch, wenn die im Auto auch zählt  Aber irgendwie ist die erst bei längeren Fahrten gut, weil das Auto sich so schnell aufheizt (beim Parken) und dann natürlich lange gekühlt werden muss ...


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2012)

Bin mal weg, grillen^^


----------



## Reflox (19. August 2012)

GEMÜSE GRILLEN? KETZEREI!


----------



## Tilbie (19. August 2012)

Oh Gott, wer grillt denn Gemüse? :X


----------



## Saji (19. August 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Oh Gott, wer grillt denn Gemüse? :X



Hey, das schmeckt richtig gut. Aber nur als Beilage zum Grillfleisch.


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

Morgen Mädels 

Gleich erstmal ne Runde schwimmen gehen


----------



## zoizz (20. August 2012)

warm? ........ HATE!

Oh man, nichtmal auf dem Balkon ist es auszuhalten, kaum geschlafen und morgens geht es schwülwarm weiter ...


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2012)

Morgen

Jap, mir ists auch zu heiss. Letzte Nacht erst um 4 eingeschlafen, weils wie in der Sauna war und jetzt tooooooooootmüde... ...Wo ist das Schnarch-Smilie?


----------



## Mirmamirmo (20. August 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen, es ist warm jup  jetzt erst mal Kaffee und Brötchen auf der Terrasse genießen


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2012)

POST NUMBER 2000! 

Dafür gibts jetzt eine Dame, natürlich jugendfrei...mit der stoße ich mein Ereignis an... 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2012)

hast ja einen neuen avatar ^^


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Dafür gibts jetzt eine Dame, natürlich jugendfrei...mit der stoße ich mein Ereignis an...


War sie gut?


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

Ach ja paar Bahnen schwimmen am frühen Morgen das rockt...

Jetzt erstmal gemütlich frühstücken.
Aber was echt nervt sind so senile Omas mit geriffelter Badehaube im Becken, die einfach nur 10m hoch und wieder runter schwimmen - rückwärts wohlgemerkt und das in einem 50m Becken.
Als ich an ihr vorbeikam, kam prompt ihre Beschwerde, ich hätte ja "so lange Beine", ich solle doch mal mehr aufpassen.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

so ich werd wohl nachher ne bekloppte aktion machen. und ne 50 km radtour bei dem wetter machen. danach lass ich mir neue haut transplantieren


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hast ja einen neuen avatar ^^


Schon 3 Tage. 





Davatar schrieb:


> War sie gut?



Hell yeah!


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2012)

Nimm genug Wasser mit, am besten eineinhalb Liter-Flasche im Rucksack. Wolln doch nicht, dass morgen in der Zeitung steht _"Buffed-User stürzt wegen Wasser-Mangel vom Rad und wird von Gamestar-Traktor überfahren."_


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

ach ich hab ne 1 liter trinkflasche. und zur not sauf ich aus der elbe


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wir sollten reflox mal rasieren
> ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2012)

ich werde heute, kp haben was ich mache ^^


----------



## Mirmamirmo (20. August 2012)

Oh man, puh. Also hab mich mal an leichte Gartenarbeit versucht....... Scheiße ist das heiß  Echtes Tauwetter für Dicke


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich werde heute, kp haben was ich mache ^^



taschenbillard?


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Zooooooocken 

Was sonst bei dem schönem Wetter


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Ich bin heute in der Stadt mit'ner Freundin & danach wieder an der Talsperre 
Beides kann ich weiter empfehlen


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

Mirmamirmo schrieb:


> Oh man, puh. Also hab mich mal an leichte Gartenarbeit versucht....... Scheiße ist das heiß  Echtes Tauwetter für Dicke



Gartenarbeit würde mich auch interessieren, wenn ich einen hätte.
Als Student schwierig 

vorgemerkt für mein restliches Leben: 
[X] Garten anschaffen


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

was für ne talsperre?
dann komm ich mal mit nem geschwader b17 vorbei und werf ein paar rollbomben ab


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> taschenbillard?



mein schläger ist zu groß für dietasche


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich bin heute in der Stadt mit'ner Freundin & danach wieder an der Talsperre
> Beides kann ich weiter empfehlen



Deine Freundin etwa auch? o.O


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Deine Freundin etwa auch? o.O



made my day ^^


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

EINE Freundin ,aber ja die kann ich auch weiter empfehlen


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Deine Freundin etwa auch? o.O



die kann ich auch empfehlen


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Ja eine deiner Freundinnen, also DEINE Freundin halt...

Aaaahhh versteh schon, die ist bestimmt recht beleibt und spendet dir Schatten. Du Schlawiner du


----------



## ZAM (20. August 2012)




----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

[sup]Also eigentlich ist es meine "Ehefrau" [/sup]


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oh no er ist verheiratet ^^


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2012)

so jung schon schon verheiratet ?

oder ist dein profil foto schon älter ?

@zam na erholt von der gamescom ? muss mhaire jetzt zum psychiater nachdem sie von den ludolfs belästig wurde ?


----------



## xynlovesit (20. August 2012)

Na super, Schule faengt wieder an... 5:30 aufstehen jetzt, muss inner halben Stunde losfahren , ach Ferien sind doch was schoenes..


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2012)

olli ist 17


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

haha das ist nur so ein facebook ehe ding also quasi einfach nur einen Grund um Sex zu haben v.v


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

aso der zweck heiligt also die mittel


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> haha das ist nur so ein facebook ehe ding also quasi einfach nur einen Grund um Sex zu haben v.v


Und ich dacht immer, der Hauptgrund um Sex zu haben sei, weil man Sex haben will  aber mal echt...Facebook als Schützenhilfe? Wie ging das denn bei Euch?
_Facebook an Sie: Olliruh möchte Dich als "Ehepartnerin" eintragen. Akzeptieren/Ablehnen?
Sie: Na gut.
Facebook an Sie: Olliruh möchte mit Dir in die Kiste, weil Ihr ja jetzt verheiratet seid. Akzeptieren/Ablehnen?
Sie: Na gut.
--------------------------------
9 Monate später
--------------------------------
Facebook an Olliruh: [Sie] möchte Dich als Vater für [Baby] eintragen. Akzeptieren/Ablehnen?
Olliruh:    
Facebook an alle: Olliruh's Beziehungsstatus wurde auf "Single" gesetzt.
Facebook an alle: [Sie] hat ihr Arbeitsprofil auf "Hartz 4-Empfängerin" aktualisiert._


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Olli benutzt life-h4x o.O


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

boar ich hab mich mal voll am kaffee verschluckt. davatar warn mich doch vorher, wenn du sowas schreibst ^^

btw du hast was vergessen: facebook an sie: olli ignoriert sie jetzt 



Reflox schrieb:


> Olli benutzt life-h4x o.O



verdammte cheater ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Hallöchen!


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Eigentlich ging das so 
Sie : Lass mal heiraten 
Ich : Klar warum nicht. 
[...]
Ich : & wann haben wir unsere Hochzeitsnacht ? 
Sie : Morgen zeit ? 
^Repeat


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Na super, Schule faengt wieder an... 5:30 aufstehen jetzt, muss inner halben Stunde losfahren , ach Ferien sind doch was schoenes..



Hatte ich erwähnt dass ich Monatelang Ferien hab und nebenbei von Vater Stadt Staat den Hintern abgewischt bekomme, während die einzige Frage, mit der ich mich beschäftigen muss, ist, welchen Studiengang ich schlussendlich nehmen werde? ^^


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Vater Stadt



rly


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

grammar nazi inc ^^


----------



## Konov (20. August 2012)




----------



## Davatar (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Eigentlich ging das so
> Sie : Lass mal heiraten
> Ich : Klar warum nicht.
> [...]
> ...


Haha, das hab ich mit 16 auch mal versucht, aber bei mir war das so:
Sie: He ich geh zu soner Party und dort ist mein Ex-Freund. Hab keinen Bock auf das Gelaber mit dem...kannst Du Dich nicht als meinen neuen eifersüchtigen Freund ausgeben?
Ich: Hmm...soll das denn echt wirken?
Sie: Na klar, so richtig wien Freund halt.
Ich: Du weisst aber, dass wir uns küssen müssen, damits echt wirkt?
Sie: ...warum nicht?
Ich: Und es wirkt noch echter, wenn wir vorher mal die Nacht zusammen verbracht ham...nur für den Fall, dass er über intime Details sprechen möchte.
Sie: [Giftblick]

Tjo letztlich gingen wir dann beide nicht zur Party und ich gab mir selbst ne Ohrfeige  Als Teenager macht man echt Sachen...


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Haha ok das ist natürlich bitter 
So ähnlich war das aber auch bei mir mit ihr 
ein freund von ihr hatte geburtstag & der ist mega ekelig aber steht auf sie ,dann war halt ne große Party geplant & sie war eingeladen und ich nicht. 
Dann hat Sie mich gefragt ob ich mit ihr dahin will also quasi das Sie ihm sagen kann das Sie in Begleitung kommt. 
Geendet hat der Abend damit das er total sauer auf mich war & sie bei mir geschlafen hat 

BTW geht es um dieses Mädchen 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2012)

Bei dir?

MIT dir!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Geendet hat der Abend damit das er total sauer auf mich war & sie *bei* mir geschlafen hat



Amateur!


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

vllt hab ich ja an dem abend auch nicht mit ihr geschlafen


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

fail


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2012)

Heavy Petting geht ja auch klar.


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

genau, Hardcorestreicheln...


Man man man es is echt viel zu warm, ein Glück das es Klimaanlagen gibt


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

was denn? hardcorestreicheln, bis zum wundsein?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> was denn? hardcorestreicheln, bis zum wundsein?



Autsch!


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Immer noch besser als alleine zu schlafen  
Und hübsch ist sie ja aufjedenfall


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2012)

meien rechte hand ist auch hübsch, und sie schläft mit mir, jackpot!


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Ja nur irgendwie... zu jung? Hm naja ok bei dir mag das noch nicht so abnormal sein ^^

Sie wäre bestimmt begeistert wenn sie wüsste das du sie hier im Forum präsentierst xD


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Haha sie weiß das 
Sie 16 & ich hab sie gefragt ob ich das Foto posten darf ,sie meinte ja wenn ich ihr sage wie die Reaktionen waren.


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2012)

Und hast Du ihr schon gebeichtet, dass es keine Reaktionen gab?


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Ich hab ihr gesagt das einer Sie mit seiner Hand verglichen hat


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2012)

hehe sag ihr sie ist hübsch  und schöne Grüße von Dennis ( höhö)


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Haha ja stimmt wohl 
Ich halte mich da komplett raus. Wir haben hier doch bestimmt auch noch andere Themen als Ollis Sexualleben oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Mein Sexleben mit Sean ?


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Haha ja stimmt wohl
> Ich halte mich da komplett raus. Wir haben hier doch bestimmt auch noch andere Themen als Ollis Sexualleben oder etwa nicht?


Nunja, wir könnten über den geopolitschen Einfluss orange-gestreifter Katzen und über das Katzen-Wahlrecht diskutieren.


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein Sexleben mit Sean ?





Hm ok... Das wäre doch interessant 

Edit: Obwohl nee das wird mir zu schlüpfrig, ich geh mich mal etwas abkühlen...
Mir wird ja jetzt schon ganz warm xD


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Das Paarungsverhalten der tibutanischen Bergameise in der Regenzeit im Vergleich zum Paarungsverhalten der tibutanischen Tal (oder auch Jungle)Ameise in Monaten die ein J beinhalten.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein Sexleben mit Sean ?



O_o was? Das darf doch niemand wissen :3


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

ey komm. weiß doch jeder wie sehr ihr auf den lovetrain steht


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

jeder liebt den lovetrain


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Mein Sexleben mit Olli ist wie dieses Lied:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4bVb0tNl3f8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Man achte auf den Titel xD


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

ich hätte ja eher so an einen kampfschrei gedacht. so alá: 
_*Release the Kraken!*_


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TeNGVS2T_Rk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (20. August 2012)

Ok mittlerweile ist mir so heiss, dass ich nicht mehr weiss, ob Ihr hier wirklich so viel Zeug hinschreibt, das eigentlich in den Nachtschwärmer-Thread gehört oder ob ich mir das nur einbilde. Drum tu ich den Rest des Tages einfach noch so, als könnte ich bei der Hitze arbeiten.

Tschö, bis morgen...oder so...


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Haha sie weiß das
> Sie 16 & ich hab sie gefragt ob ich das Foto posten darf ,sie meinte ja wenn ich ihr sage wie die Reaktionen waren.



Wie wärs dann mal mit nem Pic?!


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

war im post im spoiler da ich kanns ja nochmal rein machen warte 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2012)

Och joa doch...würd ich jetzt auch ned von der Bettkante stoßen wenn sie mindestens 18 wäre.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

Olli stop posting pics von rnd gurls plz... ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

90% davon sind eh illegal für die meisten hier :>


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

rnd girls k 
so bin jetzt los


----------



## ZAM (20. August 2012)

Und ich darf dann wieder diese Threads durchforsten, weil sich die Person die das Recht an dem Bild hat beschwert, dass es hier verwendet wurde -.- .. nach Scheidungen, oder Trennungen


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und ich darf dann wieder diese Threads durchforsten, weil sich die Person die das Recht an dem Bild hat beschwert, dass es hier verwendet wurde -.- .. nach Scheidungen, oder Trennungen



ich dachte immer, dass du sowas gerne machst ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und ich darf dann wieder diese Threads durchforsten, weil sich die Person die das Recht an dem Bild hat beschwert, dass es hier verwendet wurde -.- .. nach Scheidungen, oder Trennungen



Armes Zam  Sagmal kann ich dir eigentlich ein Paket schicken? xD


----------



## ZAM (20. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Armes Zam  Sagmal kann ich dir eigentlich ein Paket schicken? xD



Uhm - nur wenn kein Finger drin ist ... *g* Und keine Kalorienbomben


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Uhm - nur wenn kein Finger drin ist ... *g* Und keine Kalorienbomben



Wenn das an die Redaktion mit dem Betreff "Zu Händen Herrn Zamora" geht, dann freu dich nächsten Monat


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

willste ihm ein packet saure sahne schicken?


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> willste ihm ein packet saure sahne schicken?



Mal sehn was ich da reinpacke


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mal sehn was ich da reinpacke






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ewwwww


----------



## ZAM (20. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> willste ihm ein packet saure sahne schicken?



 ..wenn dann Sahnebutter... :ushy


----------



## tear_jerker (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> war im post im spoiler da ich kanns ja nochmal rein machen warte



immer dran denken, ein rostiges dach hat meistens nen feuchten keller


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhwbxEfy7fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

Helicopter Dick


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

proppellastic !


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Kinder Kinder, was habt ihr denn für Vorstellungen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

it's a trap!


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WRGmlVJD1tE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Akk-Edition vorbestellt! <3


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Und da ist der Beweis! Vortexgipfel ist solobar, wuhu 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nordwinddrache ich kommeeeeeee!


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Also ich hab schon mit 80 schon icc solo gecleart ...


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon mit 80 schon icc solo gecleart ...



Ja auf deinem Scheiss Gamemasterserver da, wo das zocken überhaupt keinen Spaß macht...ich Spiele nur auf Offiziellen^^


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> ..wenn dann Sahnebutter... :ushy



er hat noch eine packung sahne und butter die er sonntags dir vorbeibringen wollte aber ich glaub die hat das wetter nicht vertragen und den postweg oje ^^

also wenn bei euch der abc alarm in der post los geht weisste sein paket ist angekommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

And sahnebuddah's ingame dick begins to grow...


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> And sahnebuddah's ingame dick begins to grow...



War aber echt Knifflig. Mein Gnom lag ein paar mal


----------



## Saji (20. August 2012)

Ein weiteres heißes Huhu an alle. Verdammte Totenhitze da draußen. -_-


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja auf deinem Scheiss Gamemasterserver da, wo das zocken überhaupt keinen Spaß macht...ich Spiele nur auf Offiziellen^^



Dort macht zocken noch mehr Spass als aufm offi^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dort macht zocken noch mehr Spass als aufm offi^^



Nein...es gibt 0 Herausforderung.


----------



## Saji (20. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein...es gibt 0 Herausforderung.



*tab* *.kill* *tab* *.kill* *tab* *.kill*

Das sieht doch sehr herausfordernd aus! Diese Monotonie muss man auch erst einmal ertragen können!


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Vorallem weil diese commands ja gesperrt sind


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> *tab* *.kill* *tab* *.kill* *tab* *.kill*
> 
> Das sieht doch sehr herausfordernd aus! Diese Monotonie muss man auch erst einmal ertragen können!



Naja. Ging ja eher darum das ich Altarius gesolot habe, also ganz Vortexgipfel bis zu Altarius 


Und selbst wenn diese Commands gesperrt sind, deine Waffen mit 120823740274203 Dps und 29298492487 Stärke machen das auch nicht besser...


----------



## Saji (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Vorallem weil diese commands ja gesperrt sind



Ich erinnere mich noch, als ich auf einem P-Server unterwegs war. Einer der GMs dort ließ für mich Ragnaros in der Nähe von Southshore spawnen. Das hat der Server nicht verkraftet. xD War aber ein Blizz-Like Server, als normaler Spieler hatte man keine GM-Rechte. War ganz chillig da, nur halt schrecklich langweilig weil kaum Leute aufzutreiben waren. Instanzen gingen wir immer zu dritt und das Aggrosystem war faktisch nicht vorhanden. Derjenige, der den ersten Hit hatte, hatte auch die ungeteilte Aggro des Mobs.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Da will mich die Natur doch echt trollen. Hab meine Schwarze Hose zu meinem "Date" rausgehangen damit sie trocknet und lüftet. Da haben doch echt Vögel draufgeschissen! AAAAAAAARGH


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

shit happens ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

Karma is a bitch


----------



## seanbuddha (20. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Karma is a bitch



Nicht immer  50%

So bin mal weg  Bin tierisch nervös


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

Glaub mir, zu 100%  

Naja jedenfalls viel Spaß, immer locker durch die Hose atmen


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So bin mal weg  Bin tierisch nervös







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_eU5Bo6G9J0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Super Nachmittag gehabt )
Wir haben uns die ganze Zeit über Wirtschaft in den USA unterhalten & die weltpolitische Lage. D
Hab jetzt ne 20 € Wette mit ihr wer den 3ten Weltkrieg anfangen wird


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Das refloxanische Reich das von Australien bis an die Grenzen des Urals reicht. Es wird Europa und Amerika überollen! Danach marschiert es in Afrika ein um jeden einzelnen Buschstamm zu unterwerfen!

LONG LIVE OUR REFLOXJAN MOTHERLAND!


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

legit

ne ich hab gesagt israel & sie meinte china 

Haha ich freu mich schon wenn ich irgendwann in Feuerland oder Sibirien lebe & mir das alles am Arsch vorbei geht


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Ich sag Nordkorea^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2012)

USA, wer sonst? Irgendwann drehen die noch voll ab...


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2012)

Ich bitte euch...wer wird wohl den 3. Weltkrieg anfangen?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Nein eindeutig Israel ,so ein kriegstreibender Staat. Es kann natürlich sein das Amerika für Israel den Krieg eröffnet aber die aggressionen gehen eindeutig von Isreal gegen den Iran aus.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich sag Nordkorea^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMmP93CePc0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Österreich! Der erste startete weil man eine Österreicherin erschoss und der zweite weil man einen eben nicht erschoss. Beim dritten Weltkrieg erschiessen sie ein Österreicher und lassen einen leben!


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

wieso nicht mal nen schweizer?
und die schweiz versucht dann iwo einzumarschieren


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Napalm ist jetzt leider verboten. Sonst hätte ich dein kümmerliches Dorf schon längst gegrillt 

Und ich will daran erinnern, dass ein paar Schweizer Bauern aus den Bergen mit schlechten Waffen den Österreichern, den Italiener und den Deutschen in den Arsch getreten haben. Sons gäbe es heute keine Schweiz.


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Ich erinner daran das wir von einem Östereicher geführt wurden.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Österreicher sind böse!


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Nein das ist der Grund warum wir verloren haben


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

alle schluchtenscheisser sind böse!
. aus 

und nu genug mit dem sinnlos talk


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Die Schluchtenscheißer sind doch die Deutschen zweiter Klasse, die interessieren doch eh niemanden 

Meinetwegen kann um Ösireich eine große Mauer rumgezogen werden die brauch eh kein Mensch... Und dieser widerliche Dialekt wuääähhh


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Der Führer ruft in Österreich an: "Brauchen sofortige Unterstützung von euren Panzern!" "Ja wollns oan Panza, zwoaa Panza oda brauchens glei alle droaaa Panza?"


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Muskelkater vom Rumstehen, was gibt es besseres


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

so much hate... ich glaube John Lennon's Vision ist und bleibt ein Traum ... ._.


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

bei der großen Mauer nehmen wir Bayern aber mit,ok ?


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

reflox, deine signatur ist zu groß. 200 ist maximum, du hast 201. skandal!


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> reflox, deine signatur ist zu groß. 200 ist maximum, du hast 201. skandal!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

pwnd


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

Gibt ja echt Leute hier, die sowas reporten.


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Ich weiß nicht mal wo der Report Knopf ist


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

ich hab grad reported. da bin ich knallhart.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Ja wer denn nur? Solche Leute sind mir fremd!


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Euer ernst ?


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

ich mach nie witze, reflox wird jetzt gebanned!


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

Endlich


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Euer ernst ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hasse dich Olli, ganz tief in mir drin hasse ich dich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

farewell my friend and spammer. we´ll forget you fast ^^
zam walte deines amtes!


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> bei der großen Mauer nehmen wir Bayern aber mit,ok ?



Ich wäre eher für das Saarland... Die Bazis haben ja noch das Oktoberfest, aber das Saarland hat so rein gar nichts...
Das ist wirklich total unnötig...

Da bräuchte man allerdings ne extra Mauer hmmm...


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=toxPqsbdaUQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich wäre eher für das Saarland... Die Bazis haben ja noch das Oktoberfest, aber das Saarland hat so rein gar nichts...
> Das ist wirklich total unnötig...
> 
> Da bräuchte man allerdings ne extra Mauer hmmm...


Nein das Saarland ist wichtig wenn wir uns Frankreich wieder holen wollen


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

ich esse grad...

spargelghetti.


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein das Saarland ist wichtig wenn wir uns Frankreich wieder holen wollen



Naja so als Front, da kann dann alles kaputt gehen is schon klar... Aber wird so oder so das Frontgebiet sein...
Geben wir es doch den Franzosen die können sich damit rumärgern und wenn wir da irgendwann mal wieder einmarschieren holen wir es uns eh zurück...
Schön eben damit wir da was neues aufbauen können 


Arosk spargelghetti klingen irgendwie unheimlich... Foto plz


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

Sphagetti mit Spargelsuppe D Hab leider keine Kamera die funktioniert ^^


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

saarland ist als front unzureichend. bewaldet und bergig....


----------



## Kamsi (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hasse dich Olli, ganz tief in mir drin hasse ich dich



war das nicht der der auschnitt mit den 3 möchtegern gangster türken das auf facebook viel verteilt wurde und was nen shitstorm gestartet hat weil soll sich nicht über die armen emigranten lustig machen ?


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> war das nicht der der auschnitt mit den 3 möchtegern gangster türken das auf facebook viel verteilt wurde und was nen shitstorm gestartet hat weil soll sich nicht über die armen emigranten lustig machen ?



interpunktion rettet leben.


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> interpunktion rettet leben.


Ihr kennt sowas im Osten?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

ÄÖ 1
Aun 0


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ihr kennt sowas im Osten?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

der ossi ist schlau und stellt sich dumm, beim wessi ist es anders rum


----------



## ego1899 (20. August 2012)

Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod 

Also rettet dem Dativ!!!


----------



## Reflox (20. August 2012)

Eure Glatzen sind der beste Beweis dafür... oh moment mal...


----------



## Aun (20. August 2012)

welche glatzen? ich habe volles haar


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2012)

Beweisfoto. Und ich möchte jetzt keine vollbusige Blondine sehen, das kaufe ich dir nämlich nicht ab!


----------



## Ogil (20. August 2012)

Doofe Ossi-Wessi-Diskussionen? Really?


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2012)

Ogil pls


----------



## Arosk (20. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



meine version




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Doofe Ossi-Wessi-Diskussionen? Really?



Dein Kommentar ist mindestens genau so doof <.<


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2012)

Fu Sorry! Uhr stehengeblieben


----------



## Saji (21. August 2012)

Moin!


----------



## H2OTest (21. August 2012)

letzte mal früh aufstehen ..


----------



## Vampgirl92 (21. August 2012)

Guten Morgen Welt!

Schön wenn man um die Uhrzeit an den Rechner geht und sieht das heute Abend wieder ein Stresstest in GW2 ist :-D


----------



## Legendary (21. August 2012)

Gleich gehts ab an den Chiemsee ihr Lappen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Wie gehts deiner offensichtlich heißen Perle Aun? :>


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Mörgon!

Will ja die 3.Weltkriegs-Diskussion nicht erneut entfachen, aber Euch ist schon bewusst, dass wenn ich genug Kohle hab, ich mir ne riesige Villa in den Alpen bauen lasse, Europa flute und dann meine eigne Insel hab oder? Dann verstärk ich noch ein Bisschen den Klimaausstoss und hab dann gemütliche 25-30 Grad an meinem Alpen-Strand  
Das bedeutet wiederum, dass es, egal obs nen 3.Weltkrieg geben wird oder nicht, Europa nicht mehr betreffen wird...naja, ausser Davatar Island vielleicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mörgon!
> 
> Will ja die 3.Weltkriegs-Diskussion nicht erneut entfachen, aber Euch ist schon bewusst, dass wenn ich genug Kohle hab, ich mir ne riesige Villa in den Alpen bauen lasse, Europa flute und dann meine eigne Insel hab oder? Dann verstärk ich noch ein Bisschen den Klimaausstoss und hab dann gemütliche 25-30 Grad an meinem Alpen-Strand
> Das bedeutet wiederum, dass es, egal obs nen 3.Weltkrieg geben wird oder nicht, Europa nicht mehr betreffen wird...naja, ausser Davatar Island vielleicht.



Und das nehm ich dir alles Weg und gründe meine Siedlergemeinschaft


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und das nehm ich dir alles Weg und gründe meine Siedlergemeinschaft


Geht leider nicht. Du bist dann nämlich bereits tot, weil Du beim Versuch in Sibirien nen Fisch zu fangen von nem Braunbären gefressen wurdest. Dafür erhältst Du aber die beste Grabskulptur ever! Sie zeigt nämlich Dich halb zerfleischt in den Krallen eines Bären, komplett aus Marmor und in Lebensgrösse.

Edit: Auf dem Grabstein steht dann "Heute gibts Fisch", dachten Olliruh und der Bär...doch dann kam alles anders.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)




----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Wartet nur bis ich mein refloxjanisches Reich aufgebaut habe...


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Wir wollen kein viertes Reich Reflox...


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Wenn wir grad bei Reflox sind (Signatur). Ist GTA Episodes of Liberty eigentlich ein Addon von GTA 4? Oder ist das einfach nur ne Kampangenerweiterung? Oder ein anderer Game-Modus von GTA 4? Oder ist das ein eigenständiges Spiel, das mit GTA 4 nichts zu tun hat?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Mehr Addonmäßig mit neuen Waffen und neuer Kampagne. Inbegriffen sind "The Lost and Damned" und "The ballad of gay Tony"


----------



## H2OTest (21. August 2012)

davatar,flute ruhig, is ir egal, bestehe ja aus wasser ...


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Ok und sind die Kampagnen besser als die von GTA 4? An und für sich fand ich GTA 4 ja nicht so schlecht, aber man kann halt mitm Geld nix anfangen und die ganze Story ist...nunja...bedrückend. Das Rumgepimpe von GTA 3 und Vice City und San Andreas fehlt mir da einfach.




H2OTest schrieb:


> davatar,flute ruhig, is ir egal, bestehe ja aus wasser ...


Du kannst ja dann Dein Atlantis bauen oder sowas


----------



## H2OTest (21. August 2012)

Atlantis? A T L A N T I S ?
Ich kreire mein eigenes Reich, mit blackjack und nutten und reflox darf auch kommen ^^


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Was will Reflox mit Nutten? ...oh...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ok und sind die Kampagnen besser als die von GTA 4? An und für sich fand ich GTA 4 ja nicht so schlecht, aber man kann halt mitm Geld nix anfangen und die ganze Story ist...nunja...bedrückend. Das Rumgepimpe von GTA 3 und Vice City und San Andreas fehlt mir da einfach.



Es gab viele lustige Momente in Ballad of Gay Tony und teilweise wirklich knifflig. In Ballad of Gay Tony kannste sogar als Clubmanagar arbeiten, ist recht interessant ^^ Und natürlich gibt es Weiber für One Night Stands 
In The Lost and Damned geht es eher härter zu, und allein wegen meinem Musikgeschmack mag ich das. Als Rockerbande kämpft man gegen andere Banden und ist häufig im tollen Motorradkonvoi unterwegs. Und als Nebenmissionen gibt es Bandenkriege (Teilweise auch während der fahrt auf der Straße) mit denen man halt Waffen im Versteck freischaltet. Der Versteck was man ganz am ende bekommt ist aber sau kacke 

Trotzdem kann ich die beiden nur empfehlen (Sind ja gebunden in Episodes of Liberty City)
Interessant ist auch das alle miteinander Verknüpft sind. Man trifft z.b. in beiden Episoden auf Nico Bellic und spielt hintergründe nach von den Missionen von dem Originalen Gta 4. Ich will aber hier nichts spoilern^^
In Lost and damned kämpfst du z.b. gegen Gay Tony der Diamanten "geklaut" hat und versuchst seine Limousine abzuknallen, in Ballad of Gay Tony fliehst du vor einer Rockerbande die versucht dir die Diamanten abzuknöpfen 
Bei dem Diamantendeal, den du in Gta 4 überwachst, beobachtest du ihn The lost and damned und wirst bei ihm abgezogen in Ballad of Gay tony


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Ok hast mich überzeugt, werd ich mir auch noch zulegen


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Dann viel spaß beim zocken  
Auf ner Lanparty ist der Mehrspielermodus am Flughafen und nur mit Haftbomben übrigens sehr empfehlenswert


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn wir grad bei Reflox sind (Signatur). Ist GTA Episodes of Liberty eigentlich ein Addon von GTA 4? Oder ist das einfach nur ne Kampangenerweiterung? Oder ein anderer Game-Modus von GTA 4? Oder ist das ein eigenständiges Spiel, das mit GTA 4 nichts zu tun hat?



Dazu sollte man vielleicht erwähnen das die beiden "Addons" in diesem Pack auch ohne das Hauptspiel spielbar sind und nicht zu vergessen auch der unglaublich spaßige Multiplayer Modus... Allein deswegen eigentlich ein Kaufgrund...


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dazu sollte man vielleicht erwähnen das die beiden "Addons" in diesem Pack auch ohne das Hauptspiel spielbar sind und nicht zu vergessen auch der unglaublich spaßige Multiplayer Modus... Allein deswegen eigentlich ein Kaufgrund...



Oh stimmt das sie ohne das Hauptspiel funzen hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen 
Achja: Viel Spaß mit Windows Live


----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

Morgen 

GTA4 ist wirklich witzig - entsprechenden PC vorausgesetzt... hatte ich mir vorn paar Monaten auch geholt für 15 Euro oder so.
Da ist das Addon schon drin.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Aber nich beide, oder?^^


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Höh? Hast Du die Steam-Version geholt? Ich hab mir GTA 4 vor langer Zeit mal gekauft, noch so richtig in DVD-Form mit Hülle und sowas ^^, aber da war das Addon noch nicht drin glaub ich. Vermutlich gabs das Addon damals noch gar nicht.


----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber nich beide, oder?^^



Doch beide.
Im örtlichen Gamesstore als ganz normale DVD Version, kann sein dass es 25 Euro war, bin mir nicht mehr sicher ob 15 oder 25.

Aber es waren alle GTA4 Teile drin. Also Originalspiel und beide Addons


edit: http://www.amazon.de/Grand-Theft-Auto-Episodes-komplette/dp/B0036SKMW4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1345538121&sr=8-3

sogar nur 12 Euro bei Amazon, alle 3 Teile


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Ich habe es auf Dvd gekauft, aber nur beide Addons  Gta4 habe ich durchgezockt und mir damals extra ne Xbox 360 gekauft und nach dem durchspielen wieder verkauft ;D


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2012)

Naja ich werde noch ein paar Tage warten bis ich wirklich 100% weiß das CS:GO simpel verschiebbar ist so wie man das früher auch mit dem Steam Ordner machen konnte (da ich es nich runterladen kann) und dann werden wieder Headshots verteilt... Boah ich hab bestimmt 4 Jahre oder so kein CSS mehr gespielt


----------



## H2OTest (21. August 2012)

das gute alte Kifferstübchen ...


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2012)

Nee wir hatten unseren eigenen Server der 24/7 voll war, das Frankfurter Freakhouse mit dust2 / winter/ night im Wechsel (wollte ja keiner was anderes spielen )..

Ohne eigenen Server spiele ich kein CS ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Moah ich bin sau müde, nur 6 Stunden geschlafen :3 Konnte aber gestern einfach net einpennen


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2012)

Ich auch nicht, aber zum Glück ausschlafen


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Wundert mich eh, dass heute noch CS gespielt wird. Ich finde, CS:Source kam nicht so richtig ans Original ran...Wobei...wenn man natürlich nur Source kennt, versteh ich wiederum, warum man das heute noch spielt 
Hach ich wünscht es gäb wiedermal ne kleine LAN unter Freunden *träum*


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Moah ich bin sau müde, nur 6 Stunden geschlafen :3 Konnte aber gestern einfach net einpennen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (21. August 2012)

unser letztes schulprojekt: 

name cs 1.6

Beschreibung: Verbesserung der Hand Augenkoordination, der Reaktionszeit, der kommunikation und Teamfahigkeit mit spielerischen Mitteln

Fazit dunkler Computeraum 16 leute 8 vs8 cs 16 gezockt ^^


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wundert mich eh, dass heute noch CS gespielt wird. Ich finde, CS:Source kam nicht so richtig ans Original ran...Wobei...wenn man natürlich nur Source kennt, versteh ich wiederum, warum man das heute noch spielt
> Hach ich wünscht es gäb wiedermal ne kleine LAN unter Freunden *träum*



Naja wenn man Source keine Chance gibt...

Also ich bin damals schon direkt bei der Beta voll auf Source umgestiegen, früher oder später spielen die meisten halt eher das neuere...
Source ist halt auch um einiges genauer was die Hitboxen angeht, dass merkst du wenn du nach ein paar Jahren dann mal wieder 1.6 spielst und alles zusammen schießt 

Und naja der Klassiker ist schön und gut, aber man muss auch mal mit der Zeit gehen... Und es kann mir keiner erzählen das das alte CS spielerisch irgendwie besser is und CSS da nich dran rankommt...
Der der sowas behauptet hat einfach nie wirklich Source gespielt meiner Meinung nach ^^

Bei CS:GO wird es denk ich mal auch ne Weile dauern bis es sich etabliert hat, trotzdem bin ch da lieber vom Anfang an mit dabei...


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Wie gehts deiner offensichtlich heißen Perle Aun? :>


filmriss und ne laune, willste garnicht wissen..... werd mich wohl verpissen ^^ die wollte eh shoppen gehen


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> filmriss und ne laune, willste garnicht wissen..... werd mich wohl verpissen ^^ die wollte eh shoppen gehen



Deutsches Rasseweib halt


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

dafür lag der kadaver heute morgen ganz gut


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naja wenn man Source keine Chance gibt...
> 
> Also ich bin damals schon direkt bei der Beta voll auf Source umgestiegen, früher oder später spielen die meisten halt eher das neuere...
> Source ist halt auch um einiges genauer was die Hitboxen angeht, dass merkst du wenn du nach ein paar Jahren dann mal wieder 1.6 spielst und alles zusammen schießt
> ...


Pffft 1.6... 1.4 war das einzig Wahre


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2012)

Jaaaa genau.... alles nach 1.1 war Müll und so blaa blaaa blaaa


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> dafür lag der kadaver heute morgen ganz gut



Tihihii


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> filmriss und ne laune, willste garnicht wissen..... werd mich wohl verpissen ^^ die wollte eh shoppen gehen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

ok die rassel is ausm haus
partei hard!


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Atlantis? A T L A N T I S ?
> Ich kreire mein eigenes Reich, mit blackjack und nutten und reflox darf auch kommen ^^



awh yeah 


Zu GTA IV: Ich finde die normale Kampagne eigentlich besser. Obwohl es bei den Addons geil ist, dass man eine gescheiterte Mission nicht ganz neu starten muss. Aber die Missionen (vorallem in gay Tony) haben immer so scheiss Fallen drin. z.B. in der 2ten Mission bin ich mit dem Caddy in so einen Brunnen gefallen, wo man einfach nichtmehr raus kommt. Du kannst zwar rausklettern und ne andere Karre klauen, Tony bleibt aber sitzen. Mission verloren - da sie aber nicht scheitern kann musst du sie von Anfang an nochmals machen. Das pisste mich ein bisschen an.

@Aun

Das passiert halt wenn man was reinrassiges will, die sind immer schwierig zum halten.


----------



## H2OTest (21. August 2012)

tanzt, dem konig ist lw !


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Soll ich dir meine Ex bringen? Gutbestückte Philippinerin


----------



## H2OTest (21. August 2012)

nix toppt ollis knackarsch ^^


----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

Heute um 10 aufgestanden, mittlerweile ist es halb 12 und ich bin trotzdem hundemüde.
Gestern war ich doch "nur" um 1 im Bett


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Soll ich dir meine Ex bringen? Gutbestückte Philippinerin



mehr land südlich des äquators oder wie?

oh man ich merke grad wie fertig ich eigtl bin, hab ja noch bis halb fünf me3 gespielt.....


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das passiert halt wenn man was reinrassiges will, die sind immer schwierig zum halten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fix'd
Und beschwer dich nicht, ich habe jetzt 10min danach gesucht weil ich eigentlich das stahlhalsband mit den Innenliegenden Stacheln finden wollte was ich mal gesehen hab xD


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

pffff soweit kommts noch... fuuuuuu
mehr als mal den hintern versohlen gibts nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> pffff soweit kommts noch... fuuuuuu
> mehr als mal den hintern versohlen gibts nicht



Pah, langweiler!


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pah, langweiler!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn du wüsstest..... die jault wenigstens nicht rum, wenns mal härter zugange geht. 
und wenn sie nahher vom einkaufen kommt, ist sie sowieso so bezuckert, da gehts wieder rund *muahahahahahahahaha*


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na dann erzähl mir mal, ich hätte gern ne Pm von dir 
Viel Spaß mein großer


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

hier wird nichts zum aufgeilen geschrieben _*.*_
hast du keine fantasie?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Habe ich, ich weiss aber nicht ob meine Vorstellungen stimmen.
Außerdem weiss ich nicht was du unter "etwas härter" verstehst


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2012)

seans fantasie ist tief und dunkel ^^


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Bin ich der einzige, der keine Vorstellungen haben will wie aun...

oh gott... D:


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> seans fantasie ist tief und dunkel ^^



Da hast du sogar recht 
Halte dich von den Worgen auf die Aldor fern, einer davon könnte ich sein


----------



## H2OTest (21. August 2012)

aun sollte aufjedenfall seine webcam ausmachen wenn per nackt vorm pc tanzt ...


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





take a hint?

so genug von dem zeugs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gnihihi 




H2OTest schrieb:


> aun sollte aufjedenfall seine webcam ausmachen wenn per nackt vorm pc tanzt ...




vorm pc tanz ich schonmal garnicht. meine webcam ist außerdem deaktiviert, da ich kein bock auf skype calls habe.
und wenn ich tanze, dann mach ich den proppellerman


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was ist daran etwas härter?


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Grad Post von der Polizei bekommen ._.
Meine Augen sind zu schlecht...


----------



## H2OTest (21. August 2012)

das ist naturlich doof


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na dann erzähl mir mal, ich hätte gern ne Pm von dir
> Viel Spaß mein großer



Wer sowas will hat, der hat wohl kein eigenes Sexualleben


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Grad Post von der Polizei bekommen ._.
> Meine Augen sind zu schlecht...



Mein beileid  Aber vielleicht soll es nicht sein! Habe durch meine Absage bei der Bahn nen schöneren Job gefunden^^


ego1899 schrieb:


> Wer sowas will hat, der hat wohl kein eigenes Sexualleben



Also bitte, hier ging es um reinen Austausch von Information!


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Bei olli kriechen gleich alle wieder in den Arsch und bei mir war es nur Brille, der es nach 3 Seiten bemerkte. 

Tut mir echt leid für dich. Aber du findest garantiert etwas genauso gutes oder sogar was besseres


----------



## H2OTest (21. August 2012)

reflox such dir arbeit ^^ !


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2012)

Arbeitsloses Gesindel


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Also ich bin mit meinem FSJ zufrieden


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

jop ich studiere jetzt raumplanung was eigentlich eh meine erste wahl egwesen wäre 

& danke an alle


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich studiere jetzt raumplanung



dann plan mal köln und bielefeld ( wtf is bielefeld?) weg


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Hey, in Bielefeld wohnt meine Tante >.<


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> reflox such dir arbeit ^^ !



Was glaubste was ich die ganze Zeit mache? Bewerben hier bewerben da. Ich hoffe das es diesmal klappt


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was glaubste was ich die ganze Zeit mache? Bewerben hier bewerben da. Ich hoffe das es diesmal klappt



Ansonsten gibste den pösen pösen Ausländern die schuld


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Ja mann die klauen mir die Arbeit weg! AUSLENDAH RAUHS!AUSLENDAH RAUHS!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja mann die klauen mir die Arbeit weg! AUSLENDAH RAUHS!AUSLENDAH RAUHS!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aufgrund der neuesten informationen weiss ich nicht ob ich das ernst nehmen soll oder ob das ein witz ist...


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was glaubste was ich die ganze Zeit mache? Bewerben hier bewerben da. Ich hoffe das es diesmal klappt


Wenns nicht klappt kannst Du mir sonst mal Deine Bewerbungsunterlagen mailen. Vielleicht kann man da was verbessern.

Wenn ich dran denke, dass ich meine erste Bewerbung damals noch von Hand geschrieben hab, weil jemand behauptete, das sei "viel persönlicher als ein Schreibmaschinen- oder Computerbrief"...kein Wunder hab ich den Job nicht erhalten ^^

Edit: Und wenn ich dran denke, dass wir das 10-Finger-System noch auf Schreibmaschinen gelernt haben, fühl ich mich echt alt -.-


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e0NvU5Nj9S8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0XBZurNUNYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uZox54DnTAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Mal ehrlich, Analsex ist doch total widerlich.
 Ich frag mich immer was für eine verstörte Notgeile Sexualität die Leute haben, die das praktizieren. 
 Warum nicht gleich den Penis ins vollgeschissene Klo stecken? Warscheinlich wäre das zu feucht.

 Und nein ich gehe nicht weiter ins Detail. ^^





Olliruh schrieb:


> Grad Post von der Polizei bekommen ._.
> Meine Augen sind zu schlecht...



Ich weiß, das magst du vielleicht nicht hören, aber sieh es positiv. Du kannst irgendwas anderes machen und die Nachteile des Polizeidienstes bleiben dir erspart.



Olliruh schrieb:


> jop ich studiere jetzt raumplanung was eigentlich eh meine erste wahl egwesen wäre



Bin sicher das macht dir auf Lange Sicht mehr Freude.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mal ehrlich, Analsex ist doch total widerlich.
> Ich frag mich immer was für eine verstörte Notgeile Sexualität die Leute haben, die das praktizieren.
> Warum nicht gleich den Penis ins vollgeschissene Klo stecken? Warscheinlich wäre das zu feucht.
> 
> Und nein ich gehe nicht weiter ins Detail. ^^



Also bitte, da gibt es wesentlich schlimmeres!


----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also bitte, da gibt es wesentlich schlimmeres!



Das hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt ^^

Schlimmer gehts immer!!!


----------



## Ellesmere (21. August 2012)

Morgen ....
Was sind denn das für Themen hier?! Örks...
Konov, Konov, Konov ....(bitte mit bildlichem Kopfschütteln vorstellen und bedeutungsschwangere Stimme..)

War ein ziemlich gutes Gefühl heute dem Chef in der besseren Position gegenüber zu treten, Gehaltsforderung hat ja auch geklappt


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> War ein ziemlich gutes Gefühl heute dem Chef in der besseren Position gegenüber zu treten, Gehaltsforderung hat ja auch geklappt


Wie bist Du das angegangen? Das hab ich auch noch vor mir. Muss aber noch bis Februar damit warten, wenn ich ein weiteres Papierchen hab, vorher lohnt das noch nicht.


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Und wenn ich dran denke, dass wir das 10-Finger-System noch auf Schreibmaschinen gelernt haben, fühl ich mich echt alt -.-


Pff - hab ich auch! So auf Maschinen ohne Buchstaben - allerdings schon elektrische Schreibmaschinen (aber ohne Display). Zu Hause hatte ich auch noch ne mechanische wo ich die Buchstaben ueberklebt hab zum Ueben. Verdammt lang her - 15 Jahre oder mehr...


----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morgen ....
> Was sind denn das für Themen hier?! Örks...
> Konov, Konov, Konov ....(bitte mit bildlichem Kopfschütteln vorstellen und bedeutungsschwangere Stimme..)
> 
> War ein ziemlich gutes Gefühl heute dem Chef in der besseren Position gegenüber zu treten, Gehaltsforderung hat ja auch geklappt



Der Kommentar bestätigt meine These 

Und glückwunsch dass du das von deinem Chef abringen konntest... nach der spontan-Kündigungs-Nummer war das auch bitter nötig, sonst kann man sich gleich was neues suchen.


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Ah der hat Dich rausgeschmissen oder wie? O_O


----------



## Ellesmere (21. August 2012)

Japp. Am Donnerstag und zwar fristlos. Dann hat er mir gestern auf den AB gesprochen ich soll heute um 9.00 Uhr im Büro erscheinen. Erst war er der Meinung, es wäre ja alles ok und ich sollte mal froh sein, dass ich den Job wieder hätte....pffft...Den Zahn hab ich ihm aber gezogen und meine Gehaltsforderung angebracht. Das hat er dann schweren Herzens geschluckt​​


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Also ich weiss ja nicht was bei Euch vorgefallen ist, aber fristlose Kündigung ist bei nem normalen Arbeitsvertrag nur erlaubt, wenn Du irgendwas Dummes angestellt hast, sonst ist das klar gegen das Gesetz und das darf und kann er nicht ohne Weiteres tun.


----------



## Ellesmere (21. August 2012)

Na klar, war das nicht rechtens. Er war gereizt und hatte einen Machtrausch^^ Und da ich auch noch  die Innendienstleitung habe, wäre es auch ziemlich teuer für ihn gekommen; beim Anwalt war ich natürlich schon.
Frage war für mich nur, will ich dort weiter arbeiten? Oder such ich was Neues? So hab ich erstmal mehr Geld und such mir jetzt schön was Neues!


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Also es macht aufjedenfall mehr spaß. Und ist auch irgendwie garnicht unhygenisch wie alle immer denken das einzige Problem ist das es für sie viel anstrengender ist & es generell mehr aufwand benötigt (gleitgel etc) weil es so wie in den ganzen pr0ns einfach nicht läuft.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Also es macht aufjedenfall mehr spaß. Und ist auch irgendwie garnicht unhygenisch wie alle immer denken das einzige Problem ist das es für sie viel anstrengender ist & es generell mehr aufwand benötigt (gleitgel etc) weil es so wie in den ganzen pr0ns einfach nicht läuft.



Kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber solang du deinen Spaß hast freut es mich^^


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenns nicht klappt kannst Du mir sonst mal Deine Bewerbungsunterlagen mailen. Vielleicht kann man da was verbessern.
> 
> Wenn ich dran denke, dass ich meine erste Bewerbung damals noch von Hand geschrieben hab, weil jemand behauptete, das sei "viel persönlicher als ein Schreibmaschinen- oder Computerbrief"...kein Wunder hab ich den Job nicht erhalten ^^
> 
> Edit: Und wenn ich dran denke, dass wir das 10-Finger-System noch auf Schreibmaschinen gelernt haben, fühl ich mich echt alt -.-



Meine Bewerbung ist eigentlich gut, die wurde schon mehreren durchgecheckt die täglich viele Bewerbungen erhalten. 

@sean

Schau dir mal an wie ich das caps geschrieben habe. Sollte aufklären oder?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Also es macht aufjedenfall mehr spaß. Und ist auch irgendwie garnicht unhygenisch wie alle immer denken das einzige Problem ist das es für sie viel anstrengender ist & es generell mehr aufwand benötigt (gleitgel etc) weil es so wie in den ganzen pr0ns einfach nicht läuft.



Mehr Spaß würde ich jetzt nicht sagen. 

Hat halt trotzdem irgendwas, allerdings macht das auch nicht jede u know...


----------



## ego1899 (21. August 2012)

Wie jetzt? Klär mich auf mit deiner Lebensweisheit 


Oh schade ich dachte die Occupy-Diskussion geht hier weiter...
Bin ich froh das sie diese Spinner jetzt weggejagt haben aus dem Park vor der EZB... Das hat das ganze Stadtbild beschmutzt


----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Also es macht aufjedenfall mehr spaß. Und ist auch irgendwie garnicht unhygenisch wie alle immer denken das einzige Problem ist das es für sie viel anstrengender ist & es generell mehr aufwand benötigt (gleitgel etc) weil es so wie in den ganzen pr0ns einfach nicht läuft.



Danke dass du uns an deinem Sexualleben Teil haben lässt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Danke dass du uns an deinem Sexualleben Teil haben lässt ^^



Würde ich ja auch, aber ich habe keines


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

oh man was habe ich da nur im nachtschwärmer losgetreten   
naja madame is back und wieder gut drauf. gab sogar ein dönertier für moi


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Soll ich meine Erlebnisse noch teilen? Ich habs einmal probiert, dann hat sie so einen dröhnen lassen, da wars für den Abend vorbei.


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Soll ich meine Erlebnisse noch teilen? Ich habs einmal probiert, dann hat sie so einen dröhnen lassen, da wars für den Abend vorbei.


Also entweder...
...ist die Geschichte unwahr.
...bist Du doch n Kerl.
...bist Du ein Zwitter.
...bist Du umgebaut.
...wars mit Spielzeug(was wiederum bedeuten würde, dass Du lesbisch oder bi bist)


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery. Aber ich gebe dir einen Tipp





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9KOKucJGwo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

wie mir grad die ganzen "scheiße auf...." witze durch den kopf gehen


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

ich hab da so eine ahnung


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

nein die lass ich hier nicht vom stapel


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)




----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also entweder...
> ...ist die Geschichte unwahr.
> ...bist Du doch n Kerl.
> ...bist Du ein Zwitter.
> ...



Ich tippe Reflox ist dochn Kerl ^^

Sonst würde es keinen Sinn ergeben, dass "SIE" einen hat dröhnen lassen


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

IMMERNOCH! REFLOX IST EIN KERL!
ICH WAR MIT IHM SKYPEN! xD


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
iykwim


----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> IMMERNOCH! REFLOX IST EIN KERL!
> ICH WAR MIT IHM SKYPEN! xD



Hitler hat auch gesagt die Polen waren zuerst da...


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> IMMERNOCH! REFLOX IST EIN KERL!
> ICH WAR MIT IHM SKYPEN! xD


Ein sehr femininer Kerl? Zieht er Frauenkleider an und schminkt sich?


----------



## bkeleanor (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Soll ich meine Erlebnisse noch teilen? Ich habs einmal probiert, dann hat sie so einen dröhnen lassen, da wars für den Abend vorbei.



egal ob mann, frau, lesbe, hetero oder erfunden. sowas will ich nicht wissen und gehört nicht in einen Smalltalk thread.

aber ist nur meine meinung und ich bin eh ein alter sack!


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

ich hab so nen lachflash. danke davatar


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> egal ob mann, frau, lesbe, hetero oder erfunden. sowas will ich nicht wissen und gehört nicht in einen Smalltalk thread.
> 
> aber ist nur meine meinung und ich bin eh ein alter sack!



Wenn du nun richtig überlegst, muss es jetzt nochmals jeder andere lesen. Also lässt du es besser mit dem zitiren und es verschwindet irgendwo, wo niemand mehr nachschaut.

Da du es so nett aufgefrischt hast, wird auch jeder nochmals nachschauen was das Thema war. Glaubst du einer Blättert sonst nochmals alle heutigen Seiten durch?


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)




----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

okok ich bin raus. genug mit dem flamwar und der disserei


----------



## bkeleanor (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn du nun richtig überlegst, muss es jetzt nochmals jeder andere lesen. Also lässt du es besser mit dem zitiren und es verschwindet irgendwo, wo niemand mehr nachschaut.
> 
> Da du es so nett aufgefrischt hast, wird auch jeder nochmals nachschauen was das Thema war. Glaubst du einer Blättert sonst nochmals alle heutigen Seiten durch?



Nö es geht darum, dass du weisst das ich deinen Post meine und wenn ich den nicht zitiere, ist das nicht klar.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. August 2012)

> Wenn du nun richtig überlegst, muss es jetzt nochmals jeder andere lesen. Also lässt du es besser mit dem zitiren und es verschwindet irgendwo, wo niemand mehr nachschaut.
> Da du es so nett aufgefrischt hast, wird auch jeder nochmals nachschauen was das Thema war. Glaubst du einer Blättert sonst nochmals alle heutigen Seiten durch?



Was? Ich lese mir vor jedem post alle Threatseiten durch. Nicht das ich noch was doppelt schreibe.

Macht ihr das nicht?




























btw.:



> Soll ich meine Erlebnisse noch teilen? Ich habs einmal probiert, dann hat sie so einen dröhnen lassen, da wars für den Abend vorbei.



Ich nehm den Spielball nur auf, mal schauen ob wir ihn auf die nächste Seite bekommen. =)


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Nö es geht darum, dass du weisst das ich deinen Post meine und wenn ich den nicht zitiere, ist das nicht klar.



Und wenn du nichts gesagt hättest, wärs nie mehr zum Thema gekommen. Ich erzähl meine Storys nicht gerne doppelt.


----------



## Davatar (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und wenn du nichts gesagt hättest, wärs nie mehr zum Thema gekommen. Ich erzähl meine Storys nicht gerne doppelt.


Listen to my story...



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7M1_gjqqws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Bei 1:52


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der sich fragt wie es zu Geisterfahrern kommen kann ?


----------



## bkeleanor (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und wenn du nichts gesagt hättest, wärs nie mehr zum Thema gekommen. Ich erzähl meine Storys nicht gerne doppelt.



der fehler liegt bei dir...schliesslich hast du den mist gepostet :-)


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Und durch dein nettes Zitat kann man den Fehler auch nichtmehr ausbügeln.

Wenn du mir ne PN geschrieben hättest, hätte ich ein nettes Video reineditiert. Aber so ist das leider nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. August 2012)

In Österreich gibts Schilder für Geisterfahrer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie es dazu kommen kann?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MlhNosJc5s8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Hauptsache Vollgas


----------



## Magogan (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der sich fragt wie es zu Geisterfahrern kommen kann ?



Gewöhnung an Linksverkehr, unübersichtliche Einfahrten (die es in Österreich sehr häufig geben soll, was ein Grund dafür ist, dass dort vergleichsweise viele Geisterfahrer unterwegs sind), Alkohol/Drogen, keine Fahrerlaubnis, ...


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Um was gehts?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Um was gehts?



Verkehr.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Anal, Oral, Straßen, Bahn oder Flug? Oder doch Boot?


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zXDo4dL7SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0TBA1BmPs10

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Ich hab seit 2 Wochen dauerhaft Muskelkater in den Beinen


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Hatte ich auch mal, und durfte dann weiss nicht wie weit Marathon laufen ._.


----------



## Saji (21. August 2012)

Moin die Zweite! Ihr seid mir ja ein Haufen von Spammern.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

ich hatte auch mal muskelkater in einem anderen glied.


----------



## Saji (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich hatte auch mal muskelkater in einem anderen glied.



Bist du Mitglied?


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

ich meinte eigentlich meinen arm


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Bist du Mitglied?



der spruch hat nen bart ^^
und ja wir spammen hier wie bekloppt. und das alles wegen dem nachtschwärmer gestern/heute ^^ da hab ich vllt was angerichtet


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ich meinte eigentlich meinen arm



Klar




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> der spruch hat nen bart ^^
> und ja wir spammen hier wie bekloppt. und das alles wegen dem nachtschwärmer gestern/heute ^^ da hab ich vllt was angerichtet



Oldie but goldie.  Egal, ich will gar nicht wissen was da wieder im Boobie-Thread abging.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Klar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



meinen 3ten arm


----------



## Saji (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> meinen 3ten arm



Also doch ein Mitglied!


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Also doch ein Mitglied!



aber nein, mein rechter fuß


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

gruppe: Mitglieder

Ha!


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

omg.... me3 ec. im märz war die entscheidung ja noch recht klar. aber das ist ja jetzt echt krank, wie man sich entscheiden muss.....

ach saji. du musst nur den nackt... ehm nachtschwärmer öffnen und die letzten 3 seiten durchlesen, dann wirst du es verstehen


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

bewbz?


----------



## Saji (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ach saji. du musst nur den nackt... ehm nachtschwärmer öffnen und die letzten 3 seiten durchlesen, dann wirst du es verstehen



dafuq did i just read... o_O


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

soll ich nen seelenklempner rufen?


----------



## Saji (21. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> soll ich nen seelenklempner rufen?



Eine Pistole reicht, danke... *traumatisiert durch den Thread torkel*


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

BEWBZ?!


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> BEWBZ?!





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

ICH HATTE MICH SO GEFREUT! <.<


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

nicht jetzt und nicht hier!


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

gleich muss ich mir eigene besorgen,,,


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

oh come on and grow some balls


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

meine balls growen zu manchen zeiten groß genug

ok, jetzt wirds akward


----------



## Saji (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> meine balls growen zu manchen zeiten groß genug
> 
> ok, jetzt wirds akward






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> meine balls growen zu manchen zeiten groß genug
> 
> ok, jetzt wirds akward



würde ich mal zum urologen gehen


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

halt mal ne taschenlampe gegen, und schau ob alles in ordnung ist


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m_ex1a1ilpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

*Legendary*


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Alter ich fühl mich als wäre ich in der 6 Klasse und wir hätten grade Sexualkunde.


----------



## Arosk (21. August 2012)

ich bin viel geiler


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> BEWBZ?!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anon delivers!


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Alter ich fühl mich als wäre ich in der 6 Klasse und wir hätten grade Sexualkunde.






> *Sexuelle Aufklärung - **Frage 4: Warum habe ich keinen Penis?*
> 
> _6 bis 8 Jahre:_ Der Penis ist ein Geschlechtsorgan von Jungen und Männern, Mädchen und Frauen hingegen haben eine Scheide und eine Klitoris. Die Scheide ist der Eingang in deinen Körper, aus dem später die Babys geboren werden. Die Klitoris ist ein kleiner Knubbel am Anfang der Scheide, wie ein Mini-Penis.
> 
> ...



@seans mann brust foto

bähhhhhhh


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Anon delivers!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der strafende Blitz Zeus' soll euch treffen, Thors Hammer euch erschlagen und die 7 Plagen Gottes euch widerfahren. Mit Narrenkappe sollt ihr geteert und gefedert werden und euer erster Sohn soll eine Tochter sein!


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2012)

meins war noch harmlos es war von einer pädagogik seite


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Alter Schwede, was ist nur aus Buffed geworden ?


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> meins war noch harmlos es war von einer pädagogik seite



jaja. das ist wie der satz:
mama mama, ich bin jetzt 14. kann ich endlich einen bh haben? - nein klaus



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, was ist nur aus Buffed geworden ?



du machst doch auch immer mit 

so neuer mitgliedertitel


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, was ist nur aus Buffed geworden ?



Das lag alles an meinem Avatar xD


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Wird hier irgendwie wie chan 

anale phase & so


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Nö an meiner idee den Schwärmer mit Titten zu pushen xD


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

cancerz 
das passiert wenn keine frauen mehr im forum aktiv sind


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nö an meiner idee den Schwärmer mit Titten zu pushen xD



Noxiel is watching youuuuuu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> anale phase & so



Konov hat angefangen...


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wird hier irgendwie wie chan
> 
> anale phase & so



gruslig wenn man man sich sigmar freund das sich durchliest ^^


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Ellesmere ist noch da 

und ich natürlich! Ladida!

@aun nichtmehr


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Aber die greifen nicht mehr aktiv ein sondern wundern sich nur noch 

achja sean ist ja auch noch hier


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Und Olli mit dem Weiberarsch :3


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Sean unsere evangelische in einem brasilianischem Kloster lebende Holzfällerin


----------



## Ellesmere (21. August 2012)

Hier! Zur Stelle! Mein Name wurde gerufen und ich säubere den Thread! Contenance, meine Herren!
Bewbz, Titts, etc. gibt´s  auf anderen einschlägigen Seiten 
Also zurück zum Thema: Integral- und Differenzialrechnung (hier bitte den Smiley mit Baseball vorstellen...)


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Mago deine Mutter ist hier...


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sean unserer Metalhörender Atheist mit paganischen Zügen der in Münster lebt und bald sein FSJ macht.



fix'd


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und Olli mit dem Weiberarsch :3



shieeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sean unsere evangelische in einem brasilianischem Kloster lebende Holzfällerin







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A42Ba8naV_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

slap that Olli slap that Olli


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> slap that Olli slap that Olli



[vimeo] 6193510 [/vimeo]


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Also zurück zum Thema: Integral- und Differenzialrechnung (hier bitte den Smiley mit Baseball vorstellen...)




* Wert von x ein für alle Mal auf 5 festgesetzt *
Bonn (dpo) - Diese Nachricht dürfte Rechenmuffel in aller Welt erfreuen. Das weltweit renommierte Max-Planck-Institut für Mathematik hat heute den Wert von x, der in zahllosen Rechenaufgaben ermittelt werden soll, ein für alle Mal auf exakt 5 festgelegt. Experten schätzen, dass durch diese Maßnahme weltweit jährlich bis zu einer Milliarde Stunden Rechenarbeit eingespart werden können.


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wdHY_lyh5KY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



zwei drei: uuuuh xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

DANKE Reflox, das Bild hab ich gesucht


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Monty Python: Hitler in England

Das Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar, das tut uns leid.


Youtube Fail, der paragraph für Rechtsradikale Symbole gilt nicht für Kulturgut  (Also wenn es im rahmen ist, Bildmontagen/Aufklärung/Theater/Film)
Aber Nazimusik kann man auf Youtube hören, genau...


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Monty Python: Hitler in England
> 
> Das Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar, das tut uns leid.



y? also ich kanns anschauen


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Dolan pls...


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2012)

dann ist es wohl in nrw gesperrt ^^

bitte nicht diese blöden dolan memes 

die sind sowas von hässlich gezeichnet und bleh


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Wozu gibt es Proxy


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

PROXY?

@Kamsi KEIN DOLAN?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Schweizer brauchen doch keinen Proxy

Oh, and this is Mr. Hilter 


Heinrich Bimmler, ich kann nicht mehr xD


Mr McGöring


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

ne echt sean? Jetzt weis sich weshalb ich nie GEMA meldungen bekomme!


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

ich krieg auch nie diese wundervolle gema meldung


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Oh nein es ist ein gif avatar! TÖTET ES TÖTET ES!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

pfff geh doch kacken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

REPÖÖÖRT REPÖÖÖÖRT


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> REPÖÖÖRT REPÖÖÖÖRT






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2012)

srsly reflox... don't fuck with me...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Oh nein es ist ein gif avatar! TÖTET ES TÖTET ES!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist das Ding nicht Donald Duck der Nazi?


----------



## Aun (21. August 2012)

ja. ist aus einem walt disney propaganda video


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



It's so peautiful!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. August 2012)

die meisten walt disney viedeos sind propagana. ^^


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2012)

Ich hab mit den 2 NS-Videos von Disney bei meiner Arbeit über den Nationalsozialismus und seine Auswirkung auf die deutsche Bevölkerung extra Punkte bekommen. 

letzter

höhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhöhö


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> die meisten walt disney viedeos sind propagana. ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tXB5gmL-HD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. August 2012)

Aaand the Fuhrer saaaaid....ich hasse dich Basti!


----------



## Kamsi (21. August 2012)

sean falscher tread ^^


----------



## Olliruh (21. August 2012)

MORGEN WIEDER SCHULE


----------



## Konov (21. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> MORGEN WIEDER SCHULE



Mein Beileid!

Ups falsche Uhrzeit


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Morgeeeeeen!


----------



## Asmodian (22. August 2012)

Moin Moin!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Moin O_o 08 registriert und 5 posts xD


----------



## Davatar (22. August 2012)

Moioioioioioioioioin

Es ist Zeit für schwule Mädchen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kawitbXsJIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Google meint dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und mir fällt grad auf, dass ich nie an nem Fettes Brot-Konzert war, obwohl ich mir schon vor zehn Jahren gesagt hab, dass ich die mal live sehn will...

Edit: Uarghs, die gibts ja gar nicht mehr X_X


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Moioioioioioioioioin
> 
> Es ist Zeit für schwule Mädchen!
> 
> ...



Moin moin !
Ich gucke immernoch den Stream vom Foundrykünstler^^


----------



## Davatar (22. August 2012)

Hmm ich glaub bei meinem Mitarbeiter ist grad ne Sicherung durchgeknallt. Kam grad ins Büro rein, nahm seinen Ventilator, stellte ihn auf den Balkon, schloss ihn an, schaltete ihn ein und...jetzt läuft der Ventilator auf dem Balkon.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hmm ich glaub bei meinem Mitarbeiter ist grad ne Sicherung durchgeknallt. Kam grad ins Büro rein, nahm seinen Ventilator, stellte ihn auf den Balkon, schloss ihn an, schaltete ihn ein und...jetzt läuft der Ventilator auf dem Balkon.



Wtf O_o der hat bestimmt iwas genommen xD


----------



## Davatar (22. August 2012)

Ka er sieht eigentlich so aus wie immer, aber das kann man nie wissen ^^
Da fällt mir grad auf: Eigentlich ist der beschi**enste Tod den man haben kann, auf der Arbeit zu sterben und der allerübelste, auf der Arbeit an nem Freitagnachmittag kurz vor Feierabend zu sterben.
Da möcht ich lieber in den Ferien von nem Tsunami weggespült werden oder sowas


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Du willst nicht ertrinken...


----------



## Davatar (22. August 2012)

Ne nicht ertrinken, ich stell mir da eher sone 10 Meter hohe Welle vor, die mich gegen ne Hausmauer knallt und mir das Genick bricht  aber erst wenn ich so 55-75 Jahre alt bin. Vorher lohnt sich das nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Du hast vorstellungen


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Mein Urgrossvater ist beim Kartenspielen gestorben. Der hat die Karten aufgenommen und einen Herzinfakt bekommen. Ich will wissen was der für Karten hatte xD


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2012)

Sein ein nützliches Kind
und bring mir ein Drink


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Ich gucke seit 9 Stunden einem Livestream zu, wtf


----------



## bkeleanor (22. August 2012)

Mein Grossvater ist auch beim Kartenspielen an einem Herzinfarkt gestorben.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Mein Grossvater ist auch beim Kartenspielen an einem Herzinfarkt gestorben.



Vllt. hat der mit Reflox' seinem zusammen gespielt?


----------



## ego1899 (22. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Urgrossvater ist beim Kartenspielen gestorben. Der hat die Karten aufgenommen und einen Herzinfakt bekommen. Ich will wissen was der für Karten hatte xD



War bestimmt ein Mords-Blatt... 

Er hatte auf jeden Fall schlechte Karten was die Genesung angeht scheinbar...


----------



## H2OTest (22. August 2012)

er hatte die dead mans hand ...


----------



## Davatar (22. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> War bestimmt ein Mords-Blatt...
> 
> Er hatte auf jeden Fall schlechte Karten was die Genesung angeht scheinbar...


Da hat er wohl die Arschkarte gezogen...
Er hat alles auf eine Karte gesetzt...und verloren.
Vielleicht wars auch ein abgekartetes Spiel und jemand hatte ihm was ins Getränk gemixt?
Letztlich hätte er wohl besser mit offenen Karten gespielt...


----------



## Konov (22. August 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

ihr habt mal wieder einen an der waffel ^^
hmmmm waffeln *jamjam*


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Der Livestream war toll, obwohl ich wegen ihm nicht geschlafen haben...aber so lernt man tolle neue Musik kennen!
A perfect circle 

Ich bin müde >.<


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

Tolle neue Musik? Noch ne Metalrichtung? 

"Ey das ist doch kein heavy Deathtechno, da kommen nichtmal Trompeten vor!"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QH_tyCi22XI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tolle neue Musik? Noch ne Metalrichtung?



Ne, Alternative Rock...
und das was der gemalt hat, einfach hammer. Ich war 9 Stunden im Livestream (Von 00:45- ca. 10 uhr), und 11 hat er insgesamt dran gearbeitet. Aber das bild darf ich hier leider nicht posten :3


Bin mal weg, ich flieg jetzt in die Schweiz und verprügel Reflox  Bis Samstag, da bin ich wieder da!


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

von mir bitte auch eine ^^
btw der drachen ist aufgewacht 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. August 2012)

Ih du bist bei deiner Schwiegermutter?


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2012)

gut das deine freundin keinen buffed acc hat ^^


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

nein. meine, in ihren ferien besoffene, bessere hälfte ist aufgewacht. 
schwiegermutter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2012)

mmmh ... waffeln


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> mmmh ... waffeln



oh gott..... was habe ich getan.



Kamsi schrieb:


> gut das deine freundin keinen buffed acc hat ^^



zum glück..... dafür gurkt sie auf genug anderen kaputten seiten im netz rum


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. August 2012)

Mhm... man sollte ihr vielleicht mal... einen Tipp geben... mhm...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> gut das deine freundin keinen buffed acc hat ^^



Das sag ich mir auch jeden Abend so ab 21 Uhr... god bless buffed


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm... man sollte ihr vielleicht mal... einen Tipp geben... mhm...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wage es kollege. i dare you, i double dare you!


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. August 2012)

Du wirst es doch eh nicht erfahren bis du merkst, dass sie dir dein Essen vergiftet hat  Also droh ruhig 

Du wirst nicht wissen wann, du wirst nicht wissen wo, du wirst nicht wissen wie... doch es passiert *MUAHAHAHA*


----------



## Konov (22. August 2012)

*nerv*

Abwarten bis Wäsche durchgelaufen ist


----------



## xynlovesit (22. August 2012)

Weiss jemand welches Spiel das ist?





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> zum glück..... dafür gurkt sie auf genug anderen kaputten seiten im netz rum



dann kannste sie ja zu buffed bringen ^^

bzw WTF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> dann kannste sie ja zu buffed bringen ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist mein alleiniger spambereich!


----------



## Konov (22. August 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Weiss jemand welches Spiel das ist?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das obere oder das pixelige unten?

Das oben sieht verdächtig nach Need for Speed aus.
Fragt sich nur welcher Teil... vielleicht NFS World


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2012)

aber vieleicht hat sein ein paar neuen themen


----------



## ZAM (22. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> bzw WTF




WTF o.O


----------



## Reflox (22. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bin mal weg, ich flieg jetzt in die Schweiz und verprügel Reflox  Bis Samstag, da bin ich wieder da!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VcfyqO-8JoI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (22. August 2012)

50 Euro Strafe für einen Furz wegen Landessicherheitsverletzung 

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/vorsicht-vorm-steiermaerkischen-landessicherheitsgesetz.html

ROFL


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

nur scheiße in restjugoslawien nord......
nc. aber wenn ich den batsi shon seh, naja egal


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X12hfhsP6sk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Waren das noch Zeiten...


----------



## Kamsi (22. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wyw9c7U1fc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



schade das alimania original und reboot einfach so von steve und co vernachlässigt wurde

hier noch Klassiker von den alten Folgen als Ingrid die Jägerin sich in Zul Farak totgestellt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zjV3ajirJ_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Habe gerade ufällig Olliruh auf dem CS:GO Server gesehen, soielt auch atm, als Terrorist. Vielleicht kann ja jener bestätigen, was ich gerade gesehen habe.


*'22 August 2012 - 20:22' timestamp*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Morgen. =D


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

geh wieder schlafen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (22. August 2012)

Hey das stimmt sogar


----------



## Aun (22. August 2012)

wat stimmt genosse schnürschuh?


----------



## Saji (22. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> 50 Euro Strafe für einen Furz wegen Landessicherheitsverletzung
> 
> http://www.chilloutz...eitsgesetz.html
> 
> ROFL






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. August 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeen!

In den USA gibts nen neuen Kandidaten fürs Präsidentenamt: Mr. A.Zombie



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mr. Zombie hat Stil, wie man sieht: NOCH hat er seine Ehefrau nicht zombifiziert:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seine Frau meint übrigens dazu:


			
				Mrs. schrieb:
			
		

> 3. "My husband is someone who has dedicated his life and his afterlife to bringing equal viewing opportunities to all Americans," said Mrs Zombie.



Hier sieht man Mr. Zombie auf Wahlfang bei seinen treuen Mit-Zombie-Bürgern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wäre ich Amerikaner, ich würd Mr. A.Zombie wählen!
_Oooohhh say can you seeeeeee? Cause I just lost my eeeeyes... may I borrow one of yooouuurs? Then I'd see ahagain!

_Weitere lustige Bilder und Wahlsprüche dazu gibts hier
Ahja und seine Kampagne wird promotet unter: azombieforpresident.com


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2012)

Schlimmer kann es mit nem Zombie an der Spitze ja auch nimmer werden


----------



## Davatar (23. August 2012)

Bush war ja bereits einer


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2012)

Ich finde das extrem beleidigend... für alle Zombies...


----------



## Davatar (23. August 2012)

> Als *Zombie* wird die fiktive Figur eines zum Leben erweckten Toten (Untoter) oder eines seiner Seele beraubten, willenlosen Wesens bezeichnet.


- Bush war eine fiktive Figur (zumindest kann ich immernoch nicht glauben, dass der wirklich gewählt wurde damals -.-)
- Bush erschien ziemlich untot, wenn man seine Interviews geschaut hat
- Willenloses Wesen ist so ziemlich die treffendeste Bezeichnung für Bush

Ergo: Bush = Zombie


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. August 2012)

Du hast einen wichtigen Punkt vergessen, zum Jagen brauchen Zombies eine gewisse Intelligenz die man in dieser Gleichung allerdings nur auf ihrer Seite findet


----------



## Konov (23. August 2012)

Morgen 

Ehrlich gesagt glaub ich auch, dass ein Zombie die USA auf jedenfall besser vertreten könnte als die meisten US Präsidenten zuvor


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2012)

Ich hoffe einfach , dass sie Romney den Wüstenfuchs nicht wählen 

Warum muss unser Dialekt nur so eine andere Grammatik haben ._.


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen
> Zombie USA






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (23. August 2012)

Wie is der gewählt? Hab ich was verpasst? 

Na dann warte ich nur noch auf die Rückkehr von.... Osombie!



ego1899 schrieb:


> Osombie! Osama is back xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Magogan (23. August 2012)

Meint ihr, Küchenmesser aus Damaszener-Stahl wären ein gutes Weihnachtsgeschenk für meine Eltern?


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wie is der gewählt? Hab ich was verpasst?



Nö zum Glück nicht. Aber letzte Woche hat einer im Radio gesagt: "...und die Republikaner schicken _Rommel_ gegen Obama ins Rennen" Kamen dann erstmal ein paar Minuten Sprüche wie "Jaja Romney der Wüstenfuchs" usw.


----------



## Arosk (23. August 2012)

rhabarbarbarbarabarbier


----------



## Olliruh (23. August 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen



meh


----------



## Olliruh (23. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> meh



hem


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hem






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (23. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. August 2012)

Ihr kriegt mich niemals!


----------



## Olliruh (23. August 2012)

i don't care ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2012)

BUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MVv7o1ePo4U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2012)

Ich sehe schon sehr Anspruchsvoll tiefgründige Gespräche heute.


----------



## Gutgore (23. August 2012)

wirklich? wo?


----------



## Crystania (23. August 2012)

Halloo... ich sitze bei der Arbeit und warte einfach nur.. -> LANGEWEILEErhoffe mir Unterhaltung. :-D


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich sehe schon sehr Anspruchsvoll tiefgründige Gespräche heute.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich bin ein kleines 16 jähriges mädchen, das bekanntschaften sucht. bitte meldet euch ganz doll. damit ich mit euch chatten kann 

oder noch tiefgründiger?


----------



## Crystania (23. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich bin ein kleines 16 jähriges mädchen, das bekanntschaften sucht. bitte meldet euch ganz doll. damit ich mit euch chatten kann



*.*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2012)

Es gibt doch noch Frauen auf buffed o_O


----------



## Crystania (23. August 2012)

Hab mich verlaufen ^^


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

Crystania schrieb:


> Hab mich verlaufen ^^



großer fehler, dass zu sagen. 


und an die anderen. aus, pfui, klappe halten


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2012)

Ja jetzt habt ihr sie wieder verscheucht!

Böser Aun pfui!


----------



## Crystania (23. August 2012)

Muss ich jetzt Angst haben? ;D


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2012)

Nein wir sind ganz normal. Manchmal...


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

nein das nicht. aber die herrschaften haben die eigenschaft gerne mal weibliche user zu vergraulen. deren verschleiß der letzten jahre ist beachtlich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2012)

Ach was nein, der will nur spielen 

..what?


----------



## Crystania (23. August 2012)

... dann war ich wahrscheinlich wegen euch zwischen 2010 und 2012 nicht mehr hier aktiv XD


----------



## Konov (23. August 2012)

Crystania schrieb:


> ... dann war ich wahrscheinlich wegen euch zwischen 2010 und 2012 nicht mehr hier aktiv XD



Völlig zurecht, du hast nix verpasst um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2012)

Oh nicht wir vergraulen sie. Das tun andere nette Herrschaften hier.


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

Crystania schrieb:


> ... dann war ich wahrscheinlich wegen euch zwischen 2010 und 2012 nicht mehr hier aktiv XD





10 points to crystinia


----------



## Konov (23. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Oh nicht wir vergraulen sie. Das tun andere nette Herrschaften hier.



LOL
Tu mal nicht so unschuldig... 

IHR ALLE SEID SCHULD.
Ich net


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

rflx vergrault nur aus einem grund weibliche user. sie will die einzige bitch im forum sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2012)

Aun ein bissl r e s p e c t ....

pls?


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2012)

Also ich habe damals nichts gesagt. Nur den Kopf auf den Tisch geschlagen und ganz sicher nicht wegen "ihr".


----------



## Konov (23. August 2012)

Frauen Schlammcatchen!!!


----------



## Aun (23. August 2012)

ja wir ham uns doch alle ganz doll lieb. nur hier und da mal ein riesengroßer flame ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (23. August 2012)

Grüezi miteinand' 
Das ist der Ausblick wenn ich auf der Dachterasse sitze und morgens schön kaffee trinke 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein Papa hatte ne überraschung...seine Freundin ist Schwanger und ich bekomme bald noch einen Bruder und eine zweite Schwester 


Bin wieder weg!


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2012)

ouh ouh lueged, de Dütsch mit sim verkackte schwizerdialäkt chunnt wiedr 

oi freu dich, die Sturmwolken ziehen zu euch nach Sargans


----------



## Olliruh (23. August 2012)

cs:go macht hart süchtig :S


----------



## Konov (23. August 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch sean und viel Spass noch in den Bergen^^

@Olli

Hat CS nicht immer schon irgndwie süchtig gemacht? Egal welche Version?
Wie bei 1.6 und CSS


----------



## Olliruh (23. August 2012)

Ja aber hab cs:s lange nicht mehr gespielt & vergessen wieviel spaß das einfach gemacht hat


----------



## Schrottinator (23. August 2012)

Ihr glücklichen, ich reiß in dem Spiel keinen Meter Feldweg


----------



## Olliruh (23. August 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ihr glücklichen, ich reiß in dem Spiel keinen Meter Feldweg



Kommt mit der Zeit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2012)

Ich glaube in CS würde ich noch mehr ragen als in COD und LoL zusammen ._.


----------



## Olliruh (23. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich glaube in CS würde ich noch mehr ragen als in COD und LoL zusammen ._.



Da ist aber auch ok. Aber bei LOL hasse ich es wenn Leute ragen weil es ein 5v5 ist mit festen Rollen


----------



## Ellesmere (23. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Grüezi miteinand'
> Und mein Papa hatte ne überraschung...seine Freundin ist Schwanger und ich bekomme bald noch einen Bruder und eine zweite Schwester
> 
> 
> Bin wieder weg!



Oh, Zwillinge^^ Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Und noch viel Spass im Süden.


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Da ist aber auch ok. Aber bei LOL hasse ich es wenn Leute ragen weil es ein 5v5 ist mit festen Rollen



Die Argumentation erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht wirklich. Warum ist es okay in Cs zu Ragen aber in LOL nicht und was hat 5vs5 und feste Rollen damit zu tun ?


----------



## Schrottinator (23. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Die Argumentation erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht wirklich. Warum ist es okay in Cs zu Ragen aber in LOL nicht und was hat 5vs5 und feste Rollen damit zu tun ?



So lange man nicht im Turnier spielt, kann man ein schlechtes Team durch Skill kompensieren.


----------



## Olliruh (23. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Die Argumentation erschließt sich mir jetzt nicht wirklich. Warum ist es okay in Cs zu Ragen aber in LOL nicht und was hat 5vs5 und feste Rollen damit zu tun ?



Naja bei Cs kommt dann einfach ein neuer rein bzw wird die Stelle (je nach spieltyp) von einem BOT ersetzt. 
Bei LOL bleibt die Stelle dann einfach leer. Und ab da ist es dann 4vs5. Außerdem gibt es bei CS ja keine so ausgeprägten Rollen wie bei LOL (Tank,APMID,AD CARRY,SUPPORT,JUNGLER) also selbst wenn jmd leavt & ein neuer rein kommen sollte (was nicht geht) heißt das ja nicht das die fehlende Rolle auch ersetzt wird.


----------



## tonygt (23. August 2012)

Ahh okay ihr setzt Ragen mit Leaven gleich dann macht das ganze auch Sinn


----------



## Zonalar (23. August 2012)

Es kann nicht zufällig mir CS:Go auf Steam rübershieben? :<


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vEg4SEch27w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2012)

Kamsi spioniert mich aus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5YF2eFFimHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



SEHE ICH AM SAMSTAG LIVE OHMAGAAAWWWDD


----------



## Kamsi (23. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Kamsi spioniert mich aus



hm ? gerade dein profil gesehen ^^ du heisst sarah ? und wer ist den die rotharrige ? ^^

@shikari

singen die noch die alten songs oder nur die neuen ?

so wie 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9Ee09FTKQGo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nA93S7-kL9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


als das lied damals rauskam konnte ich mit dem begriff fisten übrigens nicht anfangen mit meinen zarten 16 ^^ nur dann bekam ich 2001 internet und aus mit der unschuld ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iva7hJYCSoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (24. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> hm ? gerade dein profil gesehen ^^ du heisst sarah ? und wer ist den die rotharrige ? ^^



die rothaarige müsste ashlee simpsons sein.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2012)

Moin ihr penner^^


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2012)

Sers Mongoclique! 

Über Bayern lacht die Sonne, über Preußen der Rest der Welt.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Sers Mongoclique!
> 
> Über Bayern lacht die Sonne, über Preußen der Rest der Welt.



Hier in der Schweiz isses grad Nass und bewölkt 

Bin mal wieder weg ihr Idioten 

 *Reflox hau*


----------



## Mirmamirmo (24. August 2012)

Guten morgen zusammen, verregnete Grüße aus Nordhessen. Erst mal frühstücken dann ne runde zocken.


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hier in der Schweiz isses grad Nass und bewölkt
> 
> Bin mal wieder weg ihr Idioten
> 
> *Reflox hau*



Deine Aussicht ist sowieso episch. Auch bei Regen.


----------



## ego1899 (24. August 2012)

In Frankfurt strahlt die Sonne bei 35 Grad und obwohl keine einzige Wolke am Himmel zu sehen ist regnet es Bier 

Mooooin!


----------



## Konov (24. August 2012)

Morgen!

14 Grad und Regen hier, was für eine Abwechslung


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Guete Morge ihr Affe


----------



## Konov (24. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Guete Morge ihr Affe



Morgen du Fake


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Warum so plötzlich? Und wo soll da ne Rothaarige auf meinem Profil sein?


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

*granatensplintzieh*


----------



## Konov (24. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Warum so plötzlich? Und wo soll da ne Rothaarige auf meinem Profil sein?



Warscheinlich meinte er die blonde mit dem stylischen Hiphop hut ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (24. August 2012)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





genau da!


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Achso. Näh das ist Ariana Grande


----------



## bkeleanor (24. August 2012)

die sehen aber auch alle gleich aus heute :-)


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xeUhSjuhQYE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bitch please, I´m a mage!


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

i like boxxy


----------



## Konov (24. August 2012)

Warum gibst du dich als Mädsche aus Reflöxchen? ^^


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

ich sag immer noch es ist anhänger von slaanesh!
ketzer, verbrennt ihn


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> anhänger von slaanesh!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Warum gibst du dich als Mädsche aus Reflöxchen? ^^



Ist aus ner Laune heraus passiert. Dann hat es aber grössere Ausmasse angenommen und da hatte ich Attentionwhore keinen Bock mehr es zu ändern. 

Ist echt geil wie man plötzlich viel mehr von diesen Ansehenspunkten bekommt


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

/reportet wegen attentionwhoring
hah!


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> schön kaffee trinke



also bei uns heist das Getränk was Du da vor Dir stehen hast einfach nur "Wasser" 
Kaffee sieht ein bischen anders aus, aber die Schweizer sind´s ja auch 

GZ zum baldigen Geschwister-Zuwachs


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> /reportet wegen attentionwhoring
> hah!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Darth

Wenn ich du wär, wör ich eifach ufpasse watt seisch


----------



## Konov (24. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ist aus ner Laune heraus passiert. Dann hat es aber grössere Ausmasse angenommen und da hatte ich Attentionwhore keinen Bock mehr es zu ändern.
> 
> Ist echt geil wie man plötzlich viel mehr von diesen Ansehenspunkten bekommt



Du schelm ^^
So ich geh einkaufen


----------



## Manaldheilungl (24. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Du schelm ^^
> So ich geh einkaufen



Bringste mir was feines mit?


----------



## bkeleanor (24. August 2012)

ich hab mir meine 8 "ruf"-punkte als typ mit nem "clankürzel" und frauennamen verdient.


----------



## Olliruh (24. August 2012)

yay jetzt bis viertel vor 3 frei & dann für eine Stunde Sowi nochmal in die Schule <3


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Ich hatte zwar vorher schon 73 aber in den letzten 3 Wochen ist es sofort auf 101 gestiegen. Und etwas sehr intelligentes habe ich eigentlich nicht gepostet


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar vorher schon 73 aber in den letzten 3 Wochen ist es sofort auf 101 gestiegen. Und etwas sehr intelligentes habe ich eigentlich nicht gepostet






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2012)

Selbst ich hab 75 Punkte, das wundert mich immer wieder.


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2012)

Ich hab 18 - wette die sind allesamt von Floppydrive für die Trolls


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2012)

Noch niemand bemerkt das wir auf Seite 404 sind ?


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2012)

Dürfen wir also nun Bronies verbrennen?


----------



## Konov (24. August 2012)

Ich hab mehr. Ahahaha.

Schwanzvergleich inc!


----------



## Olliruh (24. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar vorher schon 73 aber in den letzten 3 Wochen ist es sofort auf 101 gestiegen. Und etwas sehr intelligentes habe ich eigentlich nicht gepostet



IQ ?


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Dürfen wir also nun Bronies verbrennen?



Da kennt jemand die Bedeutung von 404 nicht


----------



## Olliruh (24. August 2012)

404 ist die Chemotherapie des Internets


----------



## Ellesmere (24. August 2012)

Erstmal nachschauen gehen ...taptap....28  Heh! Das jetzt aber unfair! Ich bin so eloquent und hab die tollsten Ansichten...pöööhhh....
Aber wie viele Profil aufrufe habt ihr denn...^^

So, Woche gut hinter mich gebracht und nun auf ins WE


----------



## Olliruh (24. August 2012)

3497 kp ob das viel oder wenig ist


----------



## Ellesmere (24. August 2012)

Ne, das ist wenig. Mehr als ich aber Edou ist unübertroffen! [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]391178 [/font]


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

ihr wisst aber schon, dass lebewesen mit dem größten *censored*, ein sehr kleines denkvermögen haben?

*hust*


----------



## Olliruh (24. August 2012)

Edou swaggert hart rum 
Genau so wird niemand Razyl mit der Postanzahl übertrumpfen


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> IQ ?



Wer braucht einen hohen IQ wenn er Tittenbonus hat?


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2012)

845 Profil aufrufe und 162 Ansehen ohne geschlechtsangabe und ohne titten im profil


----------



## Olliruh (24. August 2012)

Weiß nicht ich wollt keine dumme Freundin haben 
So bin jetzt wieder in der Schule ,bis heute Abend


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> @Darth
> 
> Wenn ich du wär, wör ich eifach ufpasse watt seisch



Du bist aber nicht ich 

man wird ja wohl noch Spaß machen dürfen, die Bayern machen´s ja auch über die Preussen und Ösis, und anders seid ihr nunmal! ob des positiv oder negativ gemeint ist, is doch wieder was ganz anderes


----------



## Ellesmere (24. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 845 Profil aufrufe und 162 Ansehen ohne geschlechtsangabe und ohne titten im profil



Da sieht  man´s mal wieder ...seit 6 Jahren angemeldet, "mühselig" ein paar gute Post gemacht aber keine Sau interessiert´s....

Ne Scherz, Kamsi


----------



## Kamsi (24. August 2012)

wobei ich erst seit ende 2010 bei buffed aktiv bin ^^ die regestrierung bei buffed/computec media brauchte ich damals fr ne komplettlösung ^^


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> komplettlösung






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kleiner cheater


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> Du bist aber nicht ich
> 
> man wird ja wohl noch Spaß machen dürfen, die Bayern machen´s ja auch über die Preussen und Ösis, und anders seid ihr nunmal! ob des positiv oder negativ gemeint ist, is doch wieder was ganz anderes



War ja auch nicht böse gemeint. Wir Schweizer machen auch Witze über die Ösis und die Ossis 
Ünd natürlisch über ünsere liebön Froschschönköl fressöndö Nachbörn.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

das sind käsefressende kapitulationsaffen!


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Da kennt jemand die Bedeutung von 404 nicht


  Klar.


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 845 Profil aufrufe und 162 Ansehen ohne geschlechtsangabe und ohne titten im profil



Hab über 2200 Profilaufrufe.


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

tonygt schrieb:


> Da kennt jemand die Bedeutung von 404 nicht



Ich will aber trotzdem Ponys verbrennen.

6k profilaufrufe bitchez!


----------



## Magogan (24. August 2012)

Jetzt hat sich der Bluetooth-Stick doch gelohnt 

Kabelinternet ist ausgefallen und ich habe mich jetzt mit meinem iPhone über Bluetooth verbunden und surfe nun über Mobilfunk ...


----------



## zoizz (24. August 2012)

hoffentlich mit einer Flat, sonst wirds teuer ^^


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xrYRH3PYYT0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2012)

Ich hab ne Nagelbettentzündung 

Und bei euch so ?


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

ich hab durst und rücken


----------



## Magogan (24. August 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> hoffentlich mit einer Flat, sonst wirds teuer ^^


Ja klar hab ich ne Flat ^^

Aber das Internet ist lahm, laut Speedtest habe ich sogar mehr Uploadgeschwindigkeit als Downloadgeschwindigkeit (1200 kBit/s Upload und 700 kBit/s Download) ...


----------



## Ellesmere (24. August 2012)

Rücken hab ich auch  aber auch ein Rezept für die Massage beim Physio


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Ihr habt mich wohl angesteckt :<


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will aber trotzdem Ponys verbrennen.
> 
> 6k profilaufrufe bitchez!



Wär ich vorsichtig mit solchen ausrufen gibt hier sicher nen paar autonome Tierschutzvereine die hier mit Lesen und bei den Leuten vorbeischauen die sowas machen wollen und dann gibts haue


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will aber trotzdem Ponys verbrennen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh man, bei wird meine Signatur schon wieder nicht angezeigt. Geht sie bei euch noch?


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2012)

Ich gehe zum Angriff über





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r6jAOJtj21Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

nope




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2012)

Bitch pls




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brb Küche schurben


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Panzer? pfff




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


präventivmaßnamen sind immer gut. tonygt assemble all forces!


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Sorry Aun, komm mal hinter deiner Mauer hervor, dann vertseh ich dich vielleicht


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

da brauch ich nicht hervorkommen. ich leg mich einfach drauf und ziele



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (24. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> da brauch ich nicht hervorkommen. ich leg mich einfach drauf und ziele



Thanks, ein Wallpaper mehr. :3


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

gern geschehen


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Thanks, ein Wallpaper mehr. :3



[attachment=12842:Why+do+Bronies+need+something+to+fight+for+Why+can+t+_c6010be42aeddedd18dd53f8157073f2.png]


----------



## Zonalar (24. August 2012)

Bring on the Parasprites! :3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



for equestria!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2012)

HOT GURLS WE HAV PROBLEMS TOO, WE'RE JUST LIKE YOU, EXCEPT WE'RE HOT


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2012)

Oh man was hat Reflox da nur angestoßen 

[attachment=12843:all_of_your_bronies_by_hattonslayden-d4kjdy0 - Copy.jpg]


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2012)

fuck, ich bin tod.


----------



## Konov (24. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> fuck, ich bin tod.



Wohl kaum sonst würdest du das nicht schreiben ^^


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

vllt der erste zombie?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2012)

I GOT THE LOOK, I GOT THE BUTT, BUT THOSE THING DON'T MAKE ME A SLUT ..


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Ihr habt nur Glück, dass ich für die meisten der Anti-Bronybilder hier gebannt werden würde 

Dota 2 Anmeldung. 
Wieviele Helden hast du insgesamt gespielt? [2]
Zähle deine Top 5 auf. (Zähle meine 2 auf lasse 3 leer)

Du musst alles ausfüllen. Fülle alles nochmals neu aus. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2012)

Ich werde ignoriert, gute Nacht <.<


----------



## Aun (24. August 2012)

shakira, deinen hot problems crap kannste zu hause lassen


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2012)

KEINE PONIES MEHR, ICH WILL BewBiES


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> KEINE PONIES MEHR, ICH WILL BewBiES



Die gibts erst im Nachtschwärmer 
wenn die kleinen Schlafen sind

Nur noch einmal schlafen dann ist es so weit





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XPBDUaHbsjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (24. August 2012)

Nurnoch eine Stunde und dann gibts Bewbz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2012)

Meine Freundin kommt gleich, da bin ich erstmal versorgt... 

Bis later ^^


----------



## tonygt (24. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Meine Freundin kommt gleich, da bin ich erstmal versorgt...
> 
> Bis later ^^



Pff Poser 

Versorg uns wenigstens mit und lass nen paar Bilder rüber wachsen.


----------



## Arosk (24. August 2012)

edit: yay, mit nachtschwärmer verwechselt lol


----------



## Konov (25. August 2012)

Morgen 

lol@Auns Rock Ausraster im Nachtschwärmer 

Rock rockt halt


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. August 2012)

Bin doch nich der erste der hier am Samstag schon rumgeistert


----------



## Ogil (25. August 2012)

Ich bin wach!


----------



## Noxiel (25. August 2012)

Ich trinke Kaffee mit der Linken und ehre mit meiner Rechten Al Bundy.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

moinmoin


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (25. August 2012)

Guten Moooooooooorgen ihr Schnuffies


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. August 2012)

Moin Moin Deerns 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y3O7omz7KIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Live heute, ick freu mir


----------



## H2OTest (25. August 2012)

könnte kotzen, so beschissen habe ich lange nicht geschlafen -.-


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

ich hab geschnubbelt wie ein bär ^^
neue matratze, feuchte träume im akkord @ h2o?


----------



## H2OTest (25. August 2012)

nein um ca 6 uhr endlich eingepennt und um 10 geweckt werden -.-


----------



## Legendary (25. August 2012)

Epischer Samstag ist episch! Schlechtes Wetter - zocken!


----------



## win3ermute (25. August 2012)

Schlechtes Wetter hatten wir hier im Ruhrgebiet nur gestern abend. Heute knallt schon wieder der gelbe Ball da im Himmel herunter (wie heißt das verdammte Ding nochmal?) - zockt man halt auf dem Balkon; man ist ja kein Kellerkind !


----------



## Magogan (25. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> könnte kotzen, so beschissen habe ich lange nicht geschlafen -.-


Was soll ich denn sagen? Ich musste auf ner Campingliege schlafen, meine Nase tut jetzt weh (wahrscheinlich über Nacht irgendwo gestoßen), war um 7 Uhr oder so wach, ...


----------



## win3ermute (25. August 2012)

Weicheier! Der echte Mann schläft frühmorgens auf dem Rasen ein und hat spätestens 3 Stunden später schon wieder die Energie, weiterzufeiern... 

*brabbelt was von "Heutige Jugend!" und "Kein Durchhaltevermögen!" vor sich hin, bevor er die Tauben auf dem Balkon anschreit*


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

welcher mann schreit denn bitte tauben an? die puste ich bei uns mit ner knicker vom dach. da freut sich die katze


----------



## Legendary (25. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> welcher mann schreit denn bitte tauben an?



Nichts ist unmöglich - win3ermute 

#toyotamelodiepfeif


----------



## win3ermute (25. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> welcher mann schreit denn bitte tauben an? die puste ich bei uns mit ner knicker vom dach. da freut sich die katze



Ich habe das Viehzeug gehasst, bis mir völlig unerwartet die "Vaterschaft" von fünf verwaisten Taubenbabies zukam. Die Einstellung "soll das Drecksungeziefer doch verrecken" wich im Angesicht von fünf hoffnungsvoll auf mich ausgerichteten Augenpaaren erst einem "Ach Du Scheisse!" zu väterlicher Fürsorge, wobei ich natürlich gezwungen war, mich näher mit den "geflügelten Ratten" (die sie nicht sind - die scheissen halt alles zu, die blöden Viecher; aber ansonsten sind sie nicht "gefährlicher" als jeder andere Vogel auch) zu beschäftigen.

Eine meiner "Töchter" kommt heute noch ab und zu und setzt sich auf der Balkonbrüstung neben mich und "gurrt" mich an, was ich mit "knurren" erwidere, worauf sie weiter "erzählt". Hart im nehmen, die Kleinen (heißer Sommer, extremer Winter). 
Seitdem habe ich halt eine "ambivalente" Beziehung zu unseren Tauben. Der ganze Schwarm hat ehemals im Dachstuhl gewohnt, bis wir den "enttaubten". Wir haben eine verirrte Brieftaube in weiß mit grauen Flügeln dabei, die uns bereits 5 Jahre mit ihrem Anblick erfreut. Die Population ist natürlich durch den verschlossenen Dachstuhl zurückgegangen, aber die ganze Sippe mit einigen sehr leicht äußerlich zu identifizierenden Exemplaren ist immer noch hier.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

ok das ist sicher etwas anderes. naja ich meinte eher die wild lebenden luftratten.


----------



## Zonalar (25. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. August 2012)

wtf Tauben Armee 
und Dark Souls voll Hammer ist


----------



## win3ermute (25. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ok das ist sicher etwas anderes. naja ich meinte eher die wild lebenden luftratten.



Jo, die sind völlig unfreiwillig eine verdammte Plage. Im Grunde sind Tauben tatsächlich Haustiere - was wir an zukackenden Plagegeistern in den Großstädten haben, ist Folge von unverantwortlichen Züchtern. Das sind im Grunde alles Überbleibsel von "Brieftaubenfreunden", die extra eine Art gezüchtet haben, die zu jeder Jahreszeit sich vermehren kann. 

Brieftauben werden abgerichtet, indem man sie zur Brutzeit vom Nachwuchs entfernt - die blöden Viecher tun dann alles, um zu ihrer Brut zurückzukehren. Wer sich verirrt, ist ein Verlierer und "wertlos" (unsere "Brieftaube" kommt übrigens aus Frankreich; habe das mit Foto des Ringes am Bein nachvollziehen können - und selbstverständlich wollte der "liebende Züchter" den "Versager" nicht zurück. Das Wort "Arschloch" kam mir während des eMail-Verkehrs öfters in den Sinn). 

Was uns zukackt, sind verwilderte Nachkommen der gezüchteten verirrten Brieftauben. Das Leben ist verdammt hart; die meisten Tauben finden jahrelang nur das nötigste, um durchzukommen. Viele der Großstadttauben sind dank Plastikabfall verkrüppelt, weil sie sich damit unfreiwillig die Zehen abbinden, bis die abfallen - sehr quälend für einen fliegenden Plagegeist, der ansonsten sehr gerne zu Fuß unterwegs ist. 

Meine ehemaligen Babies (slow Imageshack is slow; deshalb abload-Edit):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ist ein Viech mit absolut verkrüppeltem Schnabel bei (wahrscheinlich Folge von Inzucht). Die Kleine lebt nach wie vor in einem "betreuten Taubenheim" und erfreut sich bester Gesundheit. Dank I-Net konnte ich das Viech direkt in liebende Hände vermitteln wie auch zwei weitere Babies, damit ich mich nur auf die Kontrolle von zwei Taubies konzentrieren konnte (was anstrengend genug war).

Der Kleinste ist uns übrigens weggestorben. Es ist unglaublich, was in einem passiert, wenn so ein kleines hilfloses Wesen - häßlich wie die Nacht - in der Handfläche krepiert. Ich kannte das Baby nur ein paar Stunden und dennoch hat's mich zerrissen (Rotz und Wasser geheult). Die fünf im Bild sind allerdings allesamt durchgekommen!


----------



## Olliruh (25. August 2012)

Morgen :*


----------



## Aun (25. August 2012)

der neue hollywood blockbuster. waschkatze in: der taubenflüsterer 
naja mein onkel hat auch tauben, aber nicht als brieftaube. die gibts zum futtern *jamjam*


----------



## win3ermute (25. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> der neue hollywood blockbuster. waschkatze in: der taubenflüsterer



Darf ich in dem Film wenigstens eine Frau mit einer Schrotflinte wegblasen? Tagline: "Er hasste die Frauen - aber liebte die Vögel!"



> naja mein onkel hat auch tauben, aber nicht als brieftaube. die gibts zum futtern *jamjam*



Jo, was soll's. Bin auch "Fleischfresser". Verstehe eh nicht, warum es ok ist, Schwein, Huhn und Rind zu essen, obwohl jedes dieser Tiere genauso eine eigene Persönlichkeit hat wie Katz und Hund. Aber das letztere ist böse, weil... ja weil... [insert unsinnige Rechtfertigung eines Tieressers hier].

Mit Sicherheit ist es besser für die Umwelt, keine Tiere zu essen. Von ethischen Gesichtspunkten ganz abgesehen. Ich persönlich kann verdammt gut damit leben, morgens in den Spiegel zu schauen und zu sagen: "Jo, hab ich halt gestern ein paar Tiere vertilgt! Werden beschissen gehalten; unbarmherzig geschlachtet - und schmecken dann geil!"

Ich persönlich kann auch völlig für mich unnötige Dinge kaufen und mir vergewärtigen, daß ich mit dem Geld Leben hätte retten können. Nur rechtfertige ich mich nicht mit sinnlosen Ausreden ("Kann doch eh nix ändern!" Andere bestimmen das doch eh!"). Ich lebe damit, daß ich im übergeordneten Sinne ein Arschloch bin, der nur dann Empathie empfindet, wenn er selbst direkt damit konfrontiert ist. Und mit dieser Erkenntnis lebe ich verdammt gut und suche keine Ausflüchte.

Edit: Mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist das mit der "Kasse": Stellt euch vor, ihr steht da mit eigentlich sinnlosem Kram im "Blödmarkt" und über der Kasse laufen Bilder von gerade verhungernden Kindern, die ihr mit dem Geld, was ihr gerade für nicht lebensnotwendigem Kram wie Smartphones, BluRay-Playern, dem schnelleren Computer retten könntet. 
Ich habe das jedesmal im Kopf, wenn ich an einer Kasse stehe. Und jedesmal denke ich: "Jo, ich kann damit leben, mitverantwortlich für den Tod von Kindern zu sein, weil mir mein Wohlergehen wichtiger ist!"
Keine Heuchelei, kein "Bullshit"! Die Selbsterkenntnis mag weh tun.


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

Ich denk nicht mal über solches Zeugs nach


----------



## Zonalar (25. August 2012)

Leute ich spiele gerade Fighting is magic online gegen ein paar DUdes. Wollt ihr mitmachen? Es ist too awesome 

Hier ein Video, was euch erwartet:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2uYnBcwd4Os

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://pinkiepie.net/FightingIsMagic.rar
http://www.mediafire.com/?8xn6cbzthak337q
ihr braucht diese zwei dinge und danach schaut euch
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QriS6kcPMgE
an.


----------



## win3ermute (25. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich denk nicht mal über solches Zeugs nach



Mach das mal, wenn Du an der Kasse stehst - einfach nur denken, da werden gerade Live-Bilder von hungernden Kindern gezeigt, von denen Du einen Teil retten könntest, wenn Du eben auf das "unnütze" Ding in der Hand verzichtest. Immer in dem Bewußtsein an die Kasse gehen, was man tun _könnte_.

Ca. 0.0001 % werden ihr Einkaufsverhalten ändern - nur mußt Du Dich bei solchen Vorstellungen direkt mit Deiner Persönlichkeit auseinandersetzen. Das ist nicht angenehm. Und auch keine Rechtfertigung (von wegen "die anderen machen es doch genauso!"). Es ist die simple Frage: "Kann ich damit leben, daß für meine eigene Bequemlickeit Menschen sterben?" 

Ich mache das jeden Tag auf's neue; die Antwort ist immer "Ja!". Und ich wette, bei euch sieht es nicht anders aus, auch wenn ihr bisher nicht darüber nachgedacht habt! Nur macht das halt mal jeden Tag - ist ein Gewinn (und keine Rechtfertigung - wer das "automatisch" macht, sucht Ausflüchte!).


----------



## Reflox (25. August 2012)

Natürlich habe ich schon darüber nachgedacht, aber ich tue es nicht jedesmal. Ich muss mir mein Geld ja auch erarbeiten, ich finde die, die sowieso Geld zum verschwenden haben sollten grosszügig spenden weil sie auch wirklich die Möglichkeit dazu haben. Oder bei uns in der Schweiz will ein Bundesrat ums verrecken irgendwelche Kampfjets kaufen. 1. Sind die nicht neu 2. Würde jedes einzelne Land um uns herum (Ausser Ösiland und das Fürstentum  )einmal mit dem Finger schnippen und unser Land wäre erobert.
Warum nimmt man nicht diese 3.1 Milliarden (Der letzte mir bekannte Preis) und spendet sie ->DIREKT<- an irgendeine Organisation dort unten? Wäre doch besser als irgendwelche alten Kampfjets zu kaufen die eh nichts nützen.


----------



## Konov (26. August 2012)

Morgän 

Noch 5 Stunden um für Castle Story Geld zu spenden und damit den prototype, die Beta und das finale Game zu erhalten^^

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/902505202/castle-story


----------



## Kamsi (26. August 2012)

also sorry falsch ich gefühle verletzt habe im bildertread 

für mich persönlich war das nicht so schlimm wie viele empfanden - bzw wurde teilweise bewusst falsch verstanden - bin halt durch medien und inet eher abgestumpft - 
ist ja nicht so das ich fackelschwingend gegen alles bin nur irgendwie kann man ja heutzutage in unserer politisch korrekten gesellschaft ja fast garnicht mehr sagen


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2012)

Das Problem ist nicht das die Leute empfindlich oder "Politisch Korrekt" sein wollen, das Problem ist einfach, dass du nur kompletten Scheiß von dir gibst...

Das Wowereit und Westerwelle eigentlich nur Scheiße bauen (ja, sehr überspitzt) liegt daran, dass sie einfach komplette Vollidioten sind... das hat nichts damit zu tun, das sie gerne mal den Schokotempel plündern, wie du so schön implizierst... aber es ist eben einfacher sich auf irgendwas oberflächliches zu stürzen, wenn man einfach keine Ahnung hat... wie immer... hauptsache das Maul aufreißen.


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

Papa hat grad eiskalt am Frühstückstisch raus gehauen das er mir nach meinem Abitur einen 6 wöchigen Backpack Urlaub in einem Land meiner Wahl finanziert *-*


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Papa hat grad eiskalt am Frühstückstisch raus gehauen das er mir nach meinem Abitur einen 6 wöchigen Backpack Urlaub in einem Land meiner Wahl finanziert *-*



Lol


Nimm Schweiz xD


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

Ne USA ,Thailand oder Australien


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2012)

Antarktis! Alles andere ist doch langweilig und eh nur dasselbe vom gleichen!


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

Feuerland & Sibirien ist auch in der näheren Auswahl


----------



## Konov (26. August 2012)

Erst den dicken Volvo als Geschenk zum 18ten, und dann den 6 wöchen Urlaub für LAU ^^

Alter so ein Vatter hätt ich gern gehabt damals


----------



## Ogil (26. August 2012)

Sibirien! Einfach nen Strumpf uebers Gesicht ziehen und ab in die naechste russisch-orthodoxe Kirche und voila - Sibirien fuer lau!


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

Hat jmd erfahrungen mit back pack reisen ?


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> also sorry falsch ich gefühle verletzt habe im bildertread
> 
> für mich persönlich war das nicht so schlimm wie viele empfanden - bzw wurde teilweise bewusst falsch verstanden - bin halt durch medien und inet eher abgestumpft -
> ist ja nicht so das ich fackelschwingend gegen alles bin nur irgendwie kann man ja heutzutage in unserer politisch korrekten gesellschaft ja fast garnicht mehr sagen


nur es auf die sexualität zu begründen ist halt blödsinn. angela verhält sich nich nur feminin, die is sogar 100% frau und was die so treibt, passt einigermaßen. noch weiblicher als schwule und sie hat deutschland nicht gegen die wand gefahren.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nur es auf die sexualität zu begründen ist halt blödsinn. angela verhält sich nich nur feminin, die is sogar 100% frau und was die so treibt, passt einigermaßen. noch weiblicher als schwule und sie hat deutschland nicht gegen die wand gefahren.



Schwul sein hat im Grunde nichts mit Weiblichkeit zutun...


----------



## Reflox (26. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=js-cPU_P-kY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. August 2012)

Hola


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2012)

Schaut was ich gefunden habe im internet xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JwzwRWojtg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der ganz normale Alltag eines Black Metal Musikers?


----------



## Magogan (26. August 2012)

Noch 364 Tage bis zum schlimmsten Tag meines Lebens - meinem Geburtstag!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Schaut was ich gefunden habe im internet xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, made my day!
So nice 

My heart is a broken vase 

*KILL THE BITCH 
xD
*


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (26. August 2012)

Dauerregen! wuuuaaah


----------



## Legendary (26. August 2012)

Ihr kotzt mich alle an!


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

EÜ-Rvnatn plz


----------



## Legendary (26. August 2012)

Dolanspeech ist einfach herrlich.


----------



## Olliruh (26. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CbExn_JUAG8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9GZiWfj8t8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mal wieder Zeit für Domian


----------



## ego1899 (26. August 2012)

sean ich biete dir an, gleich nochmal mit meinem psychologen weiter zu sprechen, ich denke das wir dir da helfen können... 

Nee Domian is lustig, hab ich mir früher immer aufgenommen jede Nacht als ich arbeiten war... Besonders auffällig ist wenn Frauen mit irgendwelchem Themen wegen Sexualität und so ankommen, da is er irgendwie immer besonders neugierig...


----------



## seanbuddha (26. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Nee Domian is lustig, hab ich mir früher immer aufgenommen jede Nacht als ich arbeiten war... Besonders auffällig ist wenn Frauen mit irgendwelchem Themen wegen Sexualität und so ankommen, da is er irgendwie immer besonders neugierig...



lol  Das mit den Frauen ist wirklich interessant. 

Ne, ich hör Domian nur weil es angenehm ist wenn man ganz allein ist


----------



## Legendary (26. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (26. August 2012)

Solange du es nur gut findest die Folgen anzuschauen und nicht selbst auch noch da anrufst, weil du dich allein fühlst... ^^

ah mist 10 Minuten Fail ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (27. August 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

Wisst ihr, wie billig und gut eigentlich die Tarife der Telekom sind, wenn man sie mit denen von AT&T in den USA vergleicht?

Trotzdem hab ich jetzt nur noch 64 kBit/s, weil das Inklusivvolumen von 1GB verbraucht ist. Und mein Kabelinternet funktioniert immer noch nicht ...

Achja, guten Morgen!


----------



## Noxiel (27. August 2012)

Do the Gangnam Style! 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xs99s8_psy-gangnam-style-german-sub_music


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2012)

Moin! Feiertag = freier Tag \o/


----------



## Legendary (27. August 2012)

Wo soll heute bitte ein Feiertag sein?

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch scheißegal weil ich eh Urlaub hab.


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2012)

"Summer Bank Holiday" im UK


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!

Das war ein Wochenende! Begann bereits am Donnerstag. Schiff und Wasserski fahren, Bier und Fleisch bis zum umfallen, Kino, Wohnungseinweihungsparty mit anschliessendem Clubbing...da fühlt man sich gleich wieder wie sechzehn  naja ausser am Sonntag Abend, da fühlte ich mich dann eher wie einundsechzig  

Edit: Ahja ne braunhaarige Blondine hab ich auch noch kennengelernt  




Magogan schrieb:


> Noch 364 Tage bis zum schlimmsten Tag meines Lebens - meinem Geburtstag!


Warum? Wirst Du 15, 17, 25, bist weiblich und wirst 30, bist männlich und wirst 50, wirst 64, oder 65 Jahre alt? Ansonsten ists doch einfach nur ein Geburtstag, soferns nicht einer der genannten ist.


----------



## Legendary (27. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> "Summer Bank Holiday" im UK



Trolol ihr Inselaffen mit euren seltsamen Feiertagen.


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Hm naja... Kennst du denn welche? Also die "Bank Holidays" sind meines Wissens nach keine richtigen Feiertage und mehr als den "Bonfire Day" und den "Battle of Britain Day" kenne ich jetzt nicht...

Die sind ja in vielerlei Hinsicht seltsam, aber wegen ihren Feiertagen...? 

Edit: Aber die holen ihre Feiertage am nächsten Wochentag nach sofern die auf einen Samstag/Sonntag feiern lese ich gerade, das is cool


----------



## Legendary (27. August 2012)

Pssst...ich wollte einfach mal frech sein!


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Achsoooo...

Am 5. September haben wir hier in Deutschland den Kopfschmerztag, vom Bundesverband Deutscher Schmerzhilfe ins Leben gerufen, dass is auch seltsam 
Und am 19.11 ist Welttoilettentag, nicht vergessen!


----------



## Legendary (27. August 2012)

Der beste Feiertag ist mit Abstand der Schnitzel und Blowjob Tag.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

In Moskau solls scheinbar nen Feiertag geben, an dem auf dem St. Petersburger Platz gratis Vodka verteilt wird und das selbe Prinzip an nem andern Feiertag einfach mit Eis statt mit Vodka ^^


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Hm die sind mir nicht bekannt, aber das sind definitiv keine gesetzlichen Feiertage im Gegensatz zu den oben genannten...

Ich wäre aber eindeutig dafür das sie welche werden! 


ja und das mit dem Vodka... Also brauch ich jetzt nich, dann lieber Freibier


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Moooohoooin!


Reflox ist voll doof xD


----------



## bkeleanor (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und am 19.11 ist Welttoilettentag, nicht vergessen!



super dann werd ich zu ehren dieses feiertags bei hitman 5 einfach aufem klo abmurksen.


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2012)

Der "Summer Bank Holiday" ist schon ein normaler Feiertag. Die haben hier halt diverse Feiertage von irgendwelchen religioesen Hintergruenden geloest um der Multikulti-Gesellschaft gerecht zu werden und somit gibt es dann z.B. den "Early May Bank Holiday", den "Spring Bank Holiday" und den "Summer Bank Holiday". Dafuer gibt es insgesamt weniger Feiertage als z.B. in D. - allerdings gibt es immer einen Tag frei und wenn der Feiertag z.B. aufs Wochenende faellt, hat man den Montag danach frei.


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Oh und so viele neue Guild Wars (2) Thrads? Is es jetzt endlich draußen? Kann es jetzt endlich flopen und es herrscht wieder Ruhe? Wird auch langsam Zeit kann´s nich mehr hören ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Der "Summer Bank Holiday" ist schon ein normaler Feiertag. Die haben hier halt diverse Feiertage von irgendwelchen religioesen Hintergruenden geloest um der Multikulti-Gesellschaft gerecht zu werden und somit gibt es dann z.B. den "Early May Bank Holiday", den "Spring Bank Holiday" und den "Summer Bank Holiday". Dafuer gibt es insgesamt weniger Feiertage als z.B. in D. - allerdings gibt es immer einen Tag frei und wenn der Feiertag z.B. aufs Wochenende faellt, hat man den Montag danach frei.



Und Gamergerechte Feiertage?

Den "World of Warcraft Serverdown" Feiertag z.b.?


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und Gamergerechte Feiertage?
> 
> Den "World of Warcraft Serverdown" Feiertag z.b.?


Der müsste dann aber mittwochs sein und nur für Leute mit aktivem Account gelten


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

netzteil abgeschossen -.-


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Oooooh das nervt hab grad erst nen 100er für ein neues ausgegeben 
Hoffentlich is nich noch was anderes im Arsch...


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

soviel geld hab ich net ... muss gucken was meine ma nachher sagt ...


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> soviel geld hab ich net ... muss gucken was meine ma nachher sagt ...


H20Tests Mutter: _Jetzt musst ich dir erst grad Deine Rehabilitationskosten übernommen und nu willst gleich wieder ein neues Netzteil? Nix da, hol Dir nen Lötkolben und reparier das Teil gefälligst selbst!
_H2OTest: _Hätt ich das gewusst hätt ich aufs Laufen verzichtet _


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> netzteil abgeschossen -.-



Messer Feuer Schere Licht
Ist für kleine H2O's nicht!

Du sollst doch deinen Finger nicht ins Netzteil stecken!


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

da musstesie nix bezahlen davatar....


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> da musstesie nix bezahlen davatar....


Keine Prämienerhöhung der Krankenkasse?


----------



## Legendary (27. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> netzteil abgeschossen -.-


Eine Runde Mitleid!


Wars wenigstens ein Chinaböller? Dann zieh ich die Runde Mitleid natürlich sofort zurück. :>


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Eine Runde Mitleid!
> 
> 
> Wars wenigstens ein Chinaböller? Dann zieh ich die Runde Mitleid natürlich sofort zurück. :>



dafur hats ohm 6 jahre gehalten ?


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du sollst doch deinen Finger nicht ins Netzteil stecken!



Du solltest dir deine Finger überhaupt nirgendwo reinstecken!


Hm naja meins is nich kaputt gegangen, es hat einfach nur nich mehr genug Saft geliefert für die neue Grafikkarte die ich rein hab. Weiß ja nich wieviel Watt du brauchst, gibts sicherlich auch billigere Lösungen meins hat 750...
Vielleicht kriegste ja auch was gebraucht oder von irgendnem Kumpel, nen Netzteil hat man doch immer mal rumfliegen...


----------



## Legendary (27. August 2012)

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,878970/China-Boeller-Hantol-Silent-700-Watt-mit-Fake-PFC-aus-Zement/Netzteil/News/


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

ich hasse hasse hasse diesen stecker !!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

Die SATA-Stecker find ich viel schlimmer. Zerbrechlich wie Glas und man muss immer mehrfach schauen ob die jetzt wirklich richtig drin sind.


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Naja den da find ich auch echt schlimm als ich mein neues eingebaut habe hab ich auch gedacht ich reiß mir mein halbes Mainboard raus bis ich den mal da rausgefummelt habe ich dachte schon den hätte mir da einer festzementiert...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Arbeitsspeicher die klemmen sind auch immer gaaanz toll -_-


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Hatte ich bisher noch nie... Sind das dann Arbeitsverweigererspeicher?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Ja, und die sind so gegen das System das sie die ganze Verankerung gern mit rausreissen -_-





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BZNN1PBIHIY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

Mich kotzt das so an, dass mein Internet bis mindestens Donnerstag nicht repariert wird. Das ist doch kein Kundenservice mehr -.-


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Bei mir is fast alles AMD, bei dir APPD anscheinend


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Bei mir is alles AMD, bei dir APPD anscheinend


Ähm was?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Bei mir is fast alles AMD, bei dir APPD anscheinend



Scheisse ich krieg mich nimmer ein XD *lach*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VNEy5em5ugA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ARBEITSSPEICHER BRAUCHEN AUSLAGERUNGSDATEIEN!


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

APPD = Anarchistische Pogopartei Deutschland´s

Also die mit Wahlslogans wie "Arbeit ist scheiße" und so nem Quatsch...


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

Und was soll AMD bedeuten?

Und hatte von euch schonmal wer durch eine Störung länger als 3 Tage kein Internet, obwohl er dafür bezahlt hat?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und was soll AMD bedeuten?



Autsch  Wie kann man das nicht wissen


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und was soll AMD bedeuten?
> 
> Und hatte von euch schonmal wer durch eine Störung länger als 3 Tage kein Internet, obwohl er dafür bezahlt hat?


Zwei Wochen hatt ich mal. In der Zeit gabs viele Telefone meinerseits. Irgendwann hat mir dann der zuständige Service-Techniker sogar direkt aufs Handy zurückgerufen mir mitgeteilt, dass sie den Fehler gefunden hätten und dass es tatsächlich ihr eigner Fehler war. Dann hat er sich noch für die zwei Wochen ohne Netz entschuldigt und ich war endlich wieder online


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

AMD = http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD 


Mein Headset is mir gestern kaputt gegangen, werd mir also die Tage ein neues anschaffen müssen... Denke mal ich werd mir das Logitech G35 holen, da war ich schon seit dem Release geil drauf aber bisher einfach zu geizig... ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ytN29XBKVEs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mal wieder Zeit für Domian


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Also ich finde der Jürgen gehört in den Nachtschwärmer, der hat hier tagsüber nix zu suchen so wie es da manchmal zugeht...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Ihr seid echt prüde, wisst ihr das?


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Was heißt prüde, Sex dient nunmal ausschließlich der Fortpflanzung und sowas sollte sich auch nur innerhalb eines ehelichen Verhältnisses abspielen... Aber da sind wir uns ja wohl alle einig 
Und diese Ketzer die dort bei J.D. anrufen... Das ist halt nunmal nichts für die Ohren junger Christen, dass versteht sich doch von selbst. Schäm dich!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Was heißt prüde, Sex dient nunmal ausschließlich der Fortpflanzung und sowas sollte sich auch nur innerhalb eines ehelichen Verhältnisses abspielen... Aber da sind wir uns ja wohl alle einig
> Und diese Ketzer die dort bei J.D. anrufen... Das ist halt nunmal nichts für die Ohren junger Christen, dass versteht sich doch von selbst. Schäm dich!



Immer diese Fundamentalisten


----------



## Doofkatze (27. August 2012)

Sportlicher Austausch körpereigener Sekrete. :-)


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hWgMUJLaOAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JudZKegKeTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Tihihihi

Don't risk it, fist it


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

So erstmal wieder ne schöne stunde schwimmen gewesen bei 16 Grad im Freibad^^
Etwas kühl wars, aber ging dann letztlich doch.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> So erstmal wieder ne schöne stunde schwimmen gewesen bei 16 Grad im Freibad^^
> Etwas kühl wars, aber ging dann letztlich doch.


Hmm...gelesen hab ich Folgendes:
_So erstmal wieder ne schöne stunde schwimmen gewesen bei 16 Grad im Freibier^^
Etwas kühl wars, aber ging dann letztlich doch.
_
Und dann dacht ich mir: Da gibts irgendwo Freibier? ...Moment! Der schwimmt im Freibier? ...Was hab ich da grad gelesen? Ich glaub ich such mir irgendwo n Bett und geh schlafen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hmm...gelesen hab ich Folgendes:
> _So erstmal wieder ne schöne stunde schwimmen gewesen bei 16 Grad im Freibier^^
> Etwas kühl wars, aber ging dann letztlich doch.
> _
> Und dann dacht ich mir: Da gibts irgendwo Freibier? ...Moment! Der schwimmt im Freibier? ...Was hab ich da grad gelesen? Ich glaub ich such mir irgendwo n Bett und geh schlafen ^^



schwimmen in Freibier...danach biste aber richtig Hacke!


----------



## Legendary (27. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und was soll AMD bedeuten?



Und so jemand studiert Informatik...peinlich.


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> schwimmen in Freibier...danach biste aber richtig Hacke!


Na Weinbad gibts auch schon in Japan:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50fy4VE7oZM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Am besten find ich die Stelle an 1:45 wo er die Weinflasche über die Kindermäuler schüttet x_x


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Also bei diesem Remake von Final Fantasy 7 merke ich bisher keinen Unterschied zum Original, bis auf die Errungenschaften... Auch nich optisch...

Verdammt und ich hab das "alte" erst kürzlich wieder durchgespielt


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Am besten find ich die Stelle an 1:45 wo er die Weinflasche über die Kindermäuler schüttet x_x



Bist du dir nich sicher dass das Franzosen mit Augenoperationen sind?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DJC-JraI1ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Näääxt


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also bei diesem Remake von Final Fantasy 7 merke ich bisher keinen Unterschied zum Original, bis auf die Errungenschaften... Auch nich optisch...
> 
> Verdammt und ich hab das "alte" erst kürzlich wieder durchgespielt


Remake? Wie? Wo? Wo gibts? Her damit!


seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bist du dir nich sicher dass das Franzosen mit Augenoperationen sind?


Möglich wärs. Hab mal gehört, der Franzose tut alles für nen guten Wein...allerdings in der Zeit in der der Franzose um die halbe Erdkugel reist um irgendwo im Wein zu schwimmen kann er sich locker hundert Mal die eigne Badewanne mit Wein füllen und hat sein eignes Wein-Spa


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Remake? Wie? Wo? Wo gibts? Her damit!



Na im Square Enix Store natürlich, wo denn sonst 
Die "Cloud"-Speichervariante find ich lustig, hat erstmal gedauert bis ich gepeilt hab wie sie das meinen 





> Für alle Fans der japanischen Rollenspiel-Reihe Final Fantasy gibt es eine gute Nachricht. Der siebte Teil der Reihe, der nur noch schwer, gebraucht überteuert oder mit grottenschlechter Übersetzung zu kriegen ist, steht seit dieser Woche im Square Enix Store zum Download für den PC bereit. Was Square Enix vor wenigen Wochen ankündigte, ist also eingetroffen und bis Mitte September gibt es sogar noch Rabatt. Der Download bleibt dabei dem Original-Spiel von 1997 spielerisch wie technisch weitestgehend treu und wird nur durch einige kleine Features erweitert, wie zum Beispiel einer Cloud-Speichervariante. So kann man Final Fantasy VII von jedem PC aus weiterspielen und es braucht nur eine Internetverbindung, um an seinen letzten Speicherpunkt zu gelangen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Und so jemand studiert Informatik...peinlich.


AMD kenn ich auch, aber ich dachte eher, dass das irgendeine neue Abkürzung für irgendwas sein könnte ... ^^ Woher soll ich denn wissen, dass ihr die Firma meint? :O


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen



hai süßer <3


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Na im Square Enix Store natürlich, wo denn sonst
> Die "Cloud"-Speichervariante find ich lustig, hat erstmal gedauert bis ich gepeilt hab wie sie das meinen


Cool thx, schaus mir mal an 

@lliruh: So hab Dir nen Roman geschrieben, falls Du noch mehr Fragen hast, einfach fragen. Ich beantworte fast alles 
Ahja und bring mir M&Ms mit Erdnussbutter oder Snickers mit Erdnussbutter mit, wenn Du drüben bist oder denk zumindest an mich, wenn Du die isst. Hab noch nie so göttliche Süssigkeiten gegessen wie die


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Hm ja is halt wie das alte, aber hab halt auch nur ganz kurz reingeguckt, weil ich es halt vor kurzem sowieso erst wieder durchgespielt hab.
Aber is zumindestens mal wieder ne legale Möglichkeit wieder an diesen Meilenstein zu kommen. Für mich immer noch unter den Top 3 der besten Spiele aller Zeiten...


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

Auszug aus den AGB von meinem Internetanschluss:


> 3. Pflichten und Obliegenheiten des Kunden
> 3.1 Der Kunde ist verpflichtet,
> - das Produkt Internet nicht missbräuchlich zu nutzen, insbesondere
> Bedrohungen und Belästigungen Dritter zu unterlassen sowie keine
> ...



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Scheiße ich darf ja gar keine nackten Frauen im Internet angucken! Das verbieten die mir! xD


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Auszug aus den AGB von meinem Internetanschluss:
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Scheiße ich darf ja gar keine nackten Frauen im Internet angucken! Das verbieten die mir! xD



Das ist echt etwas komisch, denn du könntest ja auch theoretisch auf irgendwelche islamistischen Terrorseiten gehen, verbieten könnte es dir keiner 

Wobei ich "sexuell anstößig" auch interessant finde, wie wird das wohl definiert?


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

Da ist nur nicht alles korrekt markiert. Richtig ist das so:


> sexuell anstößig oder pornographisch bzw. geeignet sind Kinder und Jugendliche sittlich schwer zu gefährden oder in ihrem Wohl zu beeinträchtigen


Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass die Formulierung doch recht zweideutig ist.


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Jugendlichen soll es nicht zugänglich gemacht werden, dass is alles...


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

nu habt euch nicht so, sind wir hier in ´merica?


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Nein wir sind hier aber auf einer Plattform unterwegs auf der auch viele unverdorbene, jugendliche Christen unterwegs sind, dass Thema hatten wir heute Mittag schon


----------



## Davatar (27. August 2012)

Benji?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist echt etwas komisch, denn du könntest ja auch theoretisch auf irgendwelche islamistischen Terrorseiten gehen, verbieten könnte es dir keiner
> 
> Wobei ich "sexuell anstößig" auch interessant finde, wie wird das wohl definiert?



Willste nen Beispiel per PN?


----------



## Saji (27. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nu habt euch nicht so, sind wir hier in ´merica?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4NAM3rIBG5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

Konov du willst keine PM von Sean... wirklich nicht D:


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

Der Absatz ist aber auch genial:


> 3.1 Der Kunde ist verpflichtet,
> (...)
> - *die Verwendung von fremden E-Mail-Servern zum Versand von Mitteilungen*
> sowie das Sammeln von Informationen über Personen und deren
> E-Mail-Adressen ohne Zustimmung der Inhaber *zu unterlassen*


Wenn man es so interpretiert, darf ich z.B. über Google Mail, Yahoo, Freenet, GMX, web.de, ... keine E-Mail mehr verschicken.


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2012)

@Mago

In den agb geht es eher um dem betrieb und um die vertreibung von solchen material denk ich mal


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> @Mago
> 
> In den agb geht es eher um dem betrieb und um die vertreibung von solchen material denk ich mal





> sowie keine Angebote abzurufen



Es geht auch um den Abruf, also z.B. den Besuch von YouPorn oder so ^^


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2012)

biste zufällig bei arcor ?

weil bei den war die ip von youporn blacklisted


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Ich glaub ich fahr jetzt Bier kaufen


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> biste zufällig bei arcor ?
> 
> weil bei den war die ip von youporn blacklisted


Nein, Tele Columbus. Ich suche aber gerade nach einer Schwachstelle, um den Vertrag loszuwerden, weil ich mindestens 6 Tage lang kein Internet habe (von Freitag 13:30 Uhr oder so bis mindestens Donnerstag (Techniker-Termin)) ...


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich fahr jetzt Bier kaufen


nur arme würstchen müssen bier kaufen und haben nicht immer welches auf vorrat 

*drinkallthealcohol!*


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nur arme würstchen müssen bier kaufen und haben nicht immer welches auf vorrat
> 
> *drinkallthealcohol!*



Nur bei armen Würstchen reicht das Bier so lange das sie vorher schon für Nachschub sorgen können


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

a beer crate a day keeps the doctor away 

und nu hophop bier holn


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wNKgbWbRHbo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bernhard ist sehr interessant!


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Jugendlichen soll es nicht zugänglich gemacht werden, dass is alles...



hoho bei uns darfste P0rn schon ab 16 gucken. Theoretisch. Aber die meisten Seiten sind halt erst ab 18+ zugänglich 

Und damit moin ihr Lappen


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

ohh reflöxchen, ich hatte grad ne lustige unterhaltung bei omegle


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Ich glaub da gibts immer noch Unterschiede zw. Hardcore- und Softcorepornos oder? Zumindestens wenn man mal so guckt wie die das so im TV regeln von wegen keine Penetration zeigen und so...

Aber nee ey bitte lasst uns gar nich erst von dem Thema anfangen das muss echt nich sein 

Aso und @ Aun:

Außerdem haben wir Montag, dass heißt das WE liegt hinter uns, gestern war sogar noch Sonntag... Also entweder bist du Inhaber eines Getränkegroßhandels, oder dein Konsum unterscheidet sich dann doch sehr von meinem wenn ich denn mal was trinke, was die Würstchenfrage eindeutig zu meinen Gunsten beantwortet


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

Mit ner Finnin?


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

wieder da


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

nein eigtl hab ich meist 1-2 kästen stehen, was nicht heißt, dass ich die in einer woche austrinke


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

ne mit 2 frauen


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nein eigtl hab ich meist 1-2 kästen stehen, was nicht heißt, dass ich die in einer woche austrinke



Aso ok wir reden hier von verschiedenen Dimensionen sozusagen, allein schon wegen Fußball halten die bei mir so ein WE... ^^

Mir is so laaaaangweilig kein Plan was ich zocken soll...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mir is so laaaaangweilig kein Plan was ich zocken soll...



WoW! ;D


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Nee nee bloß nich 

Ich spiel grad mal BF3 durch hab ich irgendwie noch nie gemacht ^^
TSW hab ich grad irgendwie keine Lust, dann hab ich noch dieses Addon zu Dead Island... The Whitcher 2 hab ich noch gar nich angefangen... Aber alles so hmmmm keine Lust drauf 
Mass Effect 3 hab ich auch noch... Ach kein Plan...


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nein, Tele Columbus. Ich suche aber gerade nach einer Schwachstelle, um den Vertrag loszuwerden, weil ich mindestens 6 Tage lang kein Internet habe (von Freitag 13:30 Uhr oder so bis mindestens Donnerstag (Techniker-Termin)) ...



mir mal die agb angeschaut - leider steht da nichts drinne von einer frist bis zu der dein internet ganz sein muss bzw von einem sonderkündigungsrecht


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Ist Wrynn Kamsi?


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Vom Anmeldedatum her und dem Avatar würde ich sagen ja eindeutig 

Oh Diablo 3 hab ich auch gar nich mehr berücksichtigt das is für mich schon genauso gestorben wie WoW xD


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

> 13.2 Die Entstörung erfolgt während der Regelentstörzeit. Die Regelentstörzeiten
> sind in der Preisliste angegeben.


Wenn die Entstörzeiten nicht eingehalten werden, müsste ich doch den Vertrag kündigen können, weil er einseitig gebrochen wurde, richtig? Was ist aber, wenn in der Preisliste keine Regelentstörzeiten drin stehen?



> 13.1 Die Verfügbarkeit der von der Gesellschaft zu erbringenden Leistungen
> beträgt im Rahmen der technischen und betrieblichen Möglichkeiten
> 98,5 % im Jahresmittel. Eine darüber hinausgehende Verfügbarkeit wird
> von der Gesellschaft nicht garantiert. Von der Berechnung der Verfügbarkeit
> ...


Was bedeutet denn "von der Gesellschaft zu vertreten"? Wenn das Internet jetzt für 6 Tage weg ist, wäre ich nämlich aufs Jahr gerechnet unterhalb von 98,5% Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oh Diablo 3 hab ich auch gar nich mehr berücksichtigt das is für mich schon genauso gestorben wie WoW xD



na toll, du hast mir eben gezeigt, wie ich es 4 wochen nicht gemerkt habe d3 zu spielen....


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

hat kamsi n bann gekriegt?


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hat kamsi n bann gekriegt?



nur nen koller wegen dem bilderthread und ist gegangen


----------



## Ogil (27. August 2012)

Er war nur etwas butthurt


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Kamsi unser sensibelchen


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Ach 4 Wochen kein D3... Ich hab ja seit 4 Wochen nich mal mehr nen Bot laufen lassen ich hab bestimmt seit anfang July nich mehr richtig gespielt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Er war nur etwas butthurt



Hier sind so einige butthurt...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hier sind so einige butthurt...



Bück dich doch mal Shikari, dann kann ich dir behilflich sein!


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

das alles könnte ihne mit der neuen flüssigseife eraspart bleiben ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

HEYHEYHEY

wir kennen uns aber noch garnicht richtig..


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> HEYHEYHEY
> 
> wir kennen uns aber noch garnicht richtig..



Na und, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

schonma wat von First Date gehört ?


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Fist Date gehört ?



na du gehst aber ran


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich will aber auch



Nun kommst du angekrochen... 

Meh mir ist langweilig :/


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nun kommst du angekrochen...
> 
> Meh mir ist langweilig :/



Bück dich und die langeweile ist vorbei


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

SEAN ICH BÜCK MICH NICHT GEH WEG


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> SEAN ICH BÜCK MICH NICHT GEH WEG



Tihihihihihi


----------



## Saji (27. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nur nen koller wegen dem bilderthread und ist gegangen




Und leider nicht weggeblieben.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Und leider nicht weggeblieben.



Lasst doch Kamsi in ruhe :3


----------



## Saji (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lasst doch Kamsi in ruhe :3



Solange er sich mit seinen unqualifizierten Kommentaren zurückhält kein Problem.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Solange er sich mit seinen unqualifizierten Kommentaren zurückhält kein Problem.





Du brauchst wohl ein paar Streicheleinheiten, komm her mein Kätzchen


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Solange er sich mit seinen unqualifizierten Kommentaren zurückhält kein Problem.



Vielleicht solltet ihr die differenzen per PM nochmal klären, dann gibts auch kein Gebashe mehr ^^

Und ja Kamsi ist zurück, steht ja jedem frei zu kommen und zu gehen wann er/sie mag


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

POST ALL THE UNQUALIFIZIERTEN KOMMENTARE


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xMDfc1xZuJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



so legga pilsgen


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

Kann mir jemand erklären, welche Störungen hiermit gemeint sind: "Von der Berechnung der Verfügbarkeit ausgenommen sind Störungen, die nicht von der Gesellschaft [mein Kabelinternetanbieter] zu vertreten sind (...)"?


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> so legga pilsgen



Euch 9fags muss man auch alles erklären. FJ kann man nicht hotlinken


----------



## Konov (27. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären, welche Störungen hiermit gemeint sind: "Von der Berechnung der Verfügbarkeit ausgenommen sind Störungen, die nicht von der Gesellschaft [mein Kabelinternetanbieter] zu vertreten sind (...)"?



Warscheinlich sowas wie Naturgewalten.
Wenn morgen ein Tsunami die Kabel Deutschland Zentrale überflutet, kann ich mich nicht bei denen beschweren - um es einfach auszudrücken


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

9gag till death 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=L_3xmhK4--4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




!!!!


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Warscheinlich sowas wie Naturgewalten.
> Wenn morgen ein Tsunami die Kabel Deutschland Zentrale überflutet, kann ich mich nicht bei denen beschweren - um es einfach auszudrücken


Aso ... also wenn sie aber dran schuld sind, dann zählt das für die Berechnung? Gut ^^


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Früher bekam man Ritalin . heute Applaus ...


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2012)

mago was du machen kannst ist die tage die das internet weg ist von deiner rechnung abziehen - falls du das internet geschäftlich brauchst die kosten für ersatz einfordern bzw eine gutschrift anfordern.

die telekom hatte als sie einen neukunden ans internet angeschlossen hatten mein telefon und internet und tv gekillt ich hatte 70 stunden lang kein internet weil deren techniker müllgebaut hat

ich bekam die tage gutgeschrieben plus 25 euro gutschrift auf nächste rechnung


----------



## Saji (27. August 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltet ihr die differenzen per PM nochmal klären, dann gibts auch kein Gebashe mehr ^^



Da gibt es rein gar nichts zu klären. Ich habe nichts gegen ihn persönlich. Ich schau mir ja auch nicht jeden seinen Kommentare an, nur wenn ich mal über einen stolpere in dem völliger Humbug steht kriegt er das von mir in meiner gewohnt zynischen Art zurück. Egal ob da nun Kamsi, Wrynn, Konov, Reflox oder wessen Namen auch immer neben dem Posting steht.


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

yeah wie kamsi mich nicht auf seiner abschussliste hat


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xyy-YY5tt0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nüscht mehr lange


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Ihr habt auch kein anderes Thema? Dann redet meinetwegen lieber über Brüste oder so... 


Blödes BF3 is schon ganz schön Buggy gewesen... Ich musste x Missionen neu starten weil irgendwelche Fuzzis denen ich folgen musste einfach nich weiter gelaufen sind und eben ganz am Ende hab ich bei dem Quick-Time-Event gegen nen unsichtbaren Solomon gekämpft das war irgendwie schräg 

Naja 1x gespielt und nie wieder, egal...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

Also wenn ich Seanbuddha links stehen sehe, kriege ich immer solch eine Wut...


----------



## Magogan (27. August 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> mago was du machen kannst ist die tage die das internet weg ist von deiner rechnung abziehen - falls du das internet geschäftlich brauchst die kosten für ersatz einfordern bzw eine gutschrift anfordern.
> 
> die telekom hatte als sie einen neukunden ans internet angeschlossen hatten mein telefon und internet und tv gekillt ich hatte 70 stunden lang kein internet weil deren techniker müllgebaut hat
> 
> ich bekam die tage gutgeschrieben plus 25 euro gutschrift auf nächste rechnung


Ich will raus aus dem Vertrag ... 70 Stunden ist ja nichts im Vergleich zu dem was ich hier habe.

Laut AGB darf ich das Internet ja nicht mal geschäftlich nutzen.

Am 29.08. kommt Patch 5.0.4 für WoW - wie soll ich den runterladen mit UMTS?


----------



## ego1899 (27. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Seanbuddha links stehen sehe, kriege ich immer solch eine Wut...



Ich mach das generell auch schon vorher vom Poster abhängig ob mir der Post jetzt passt oder nicht, noch bevor ich den lese hab ich das eigentlich schon entschieden...


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

Ja man H2O geht mir auch voll auf den Sack weil er mich in MW3 immer besiegt! 

Vorallem wählt er dann immernoch solche doofen Waffen aus wie die M60!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Also wenn ich Seanbuddha links stehen sehe, kriege ich immer solch eine Wut...



Wat O_o


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ja man H2O geht mir auch voll auf den Sack weil er mich in MW3 immer besiegt!
> 
> Vorallem wählt er dann immernoch solche doofen Waffen aus wie die M60!



m60 war das einzige was du gewonnen hast  rpg und öhm irgend ne uzi hab ich gewonnen !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wat O_o



Du liest richtig. Aber irgendwie ist es auch anregend... ok ich hör auf o.O


----------



## Olliruh (27. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du liest richtig. Aber irgendwie ist es auch anregend... ok ich hör auf o.O



dafak


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> dafak



jelly?


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> m60 war das einzige was du gewonnen hast  rpg und öhm irgend ne uzi hab ich gewonnen !



Und deine kacksniper auch


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du liest richtig. Aber irgendwie ist es auch anregend... ok ich hör auf o.O



Tja, so bin ich halt


----------



## H2OTest (27. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und deine kacksniper auch



ahja kabum!


----------



## Aun (27. August 2012)

wtf wie krank war denn bitte das simpsons intro. herrlich


----------



## LarsW (28. August 2012)

MORGEN IHR LUSCHEN!


----------



## Mirmamirmo (28. August 2012)

Moin zusammen, alles fit bei euch ? Ich werd mal an den Frühstückstisch humpeln


----------



## Doofkatze (28. August 2012)

Unser größter Radiosender hier im "Sektor", EinsLive, fühlte sich gestern dazu veranlasst, das neue Counterstrike vorzustellen. Einer der Moderatoren hatte das Spiel schonmal gespielt und durfte nun ans Spiel ran. Die Bombe wurde von den Terroristen gelegt, der Spielezuständige erzählte ... "nicht weglaufen, wir sind ganz in der Nähe, lauf mal dahin ... Deine Mitspieler werden dich schützen, während du die Bombe entschärfst" Rund 2 Sekunden später hörte man einen etwas lauteren Schuss. Der Moderator wurde nämlich scheinbar doch nicht von seinen Mitspielern geschützt. Zumindest nicht all zu effektiv. Da war er dann halt tot. Beide Moderatoren und der Zuständige für Computerspiele waren irgendwie sprachlos. :-)


----------



## LarsW (28. August 2012)

Heute morgen?
Oder meinst du das von gestern Nachmittag?


----------



## Konov (28. August 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2012)

Moin

Seitdem ich weiss, dass Ende übernächster Woche mein Mandat ausläuft hab ich irgendwie keinen Bock mehr hier was zu tun x_x ...naja kann auch dran liegen, dass es fast nix mehr zu tun gibt, was wiederum der Grund ist, warum das Mandat ausläuft ^^


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Ein ewiger Teufelskreis sozusagen... 


Moooooin! Aaaahhhh nom nom nom schön ausgeschlafen...


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

Moin Kinder!


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

so neuer mietvertrag ist unterschrieben ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

So lol ich schau grad nem Hentai livestream zu und wir diskutieren ob Celsius oder Kelvin das beste System ist xD


----------



## Doofkatze (28. August 2012)

Powersätze für die Polizeikontrolle 
"Coole Wumme, darf ich mal?"
"Das ist jetz' aber gemein, Männer in Uniform machen mich einfach wie besoffen."
"Na, zur Kripo hat's wohl nich gereicht, wa?"
"Ihr eines Blaulicht ist etwas aus dem Takt."
"Entschuldigung, der 'Faschist' ist mir so rausgerutscht, Herr Obersturmbannführer!"
"Ich sehe das anders: Das Problem ist, daß Sie NICHT betrunken sind!"
"Ich hör immer nur vorbestraft, vorbestraft..."
"Licht? Sind Sie verrückt? Ich fliehe doch vor meiner Frau."
"Nun plustern Sie sich mal nicht so auf, Herr Nachtwächter."
"Huch, Ilse, wie kommst Du denn in den Kofferraum? Ilse? IIIIIIIIILSEEEEEEE?!?!"
"Margot, hicks, Käßmann mein Name, Sie kennen mich vielleicht aus den Medien."
"Und _Sie_ stehen auf _meiner_ Fahndungsliste."
"Tschühüüüüs."
Herrlich!


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

titanic @best ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> "Entschuldigung, der 'Faschist' ist mir so rausgerutscht, Herr Obersturmbannführer!"



Made my day


----------



## LarsW (28. August 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Powersätze für die Polizeikontrolle
> "Coole Wumme, darf ich mal?"
> "Das ist jetz' aber gemein, Männer in Uniform machen mich einfach wie besoffen."
> "Na, zur Kripo hat's wohl nich gereicht, wa?"
> ...



Erinnerte mich irgendwie an den Klassiker hier:

Michaaaar> Der Kohnen ist ja so geil
PestifeR> Warum ?
Michaaaar> Naja, wir sin bei mir durch die Ortschaft gefahren.. Etwas zu schnell natürlich.
Michaaaar> Dann war da eine Polizeikontrolle und die haben uns angehalten, zwar nicht geblitzt aber haben uns halt verwarnt, wir seien zu schnell gefahren
PestifeR> aha un dann ?
Michaaaar> Kohnen saß nur aufm Beifahrersitz weil er übelst breit war.
Michaaaar> Was macht er ? Klappt das Handschuhfach auf und ruft "BRÜCKE AN MASCHINENRAUM, WENIGER KOHLE! WIR FAHREN ZU SCHNELL !"
PestifeR> WTF ! Komm mal auf so n Scheiß
Michaaaar> Da musste sogar der Polizist grinsen und hat uns weitergewunken.. D


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> "BRÜCKE AN MASCHINENRAUM, WENIGER KOHLE! WIR FAHREN ZU SCHNELL !"



lol what?


----------



## Doofkatze (28. August 2012)

Wenn schon, dann bitte eine der wohl besten Standup-Nummern überhaupt:


Ich stand unter der Dusche, weil meine Glückslocken brauchen ja Pflege. Plötzlich krieg ich nen Anruf, ich sofort ran, ich hab mein Handy immer dabei: „Bernie! Alte Käsekrokette, Ringel die Natter, lange nicht gehört.“ Ja sacht er: „Atze höma, he he, lang nich gesehn, wa? Komma rüber aufen Kaffee.“ Also Essen – Hamburg 350 Kilometer. Ich sach: „Bernie, setz auf! Ich komme.“



Ich ab in meine Karre, in die Garage, in meinen Porsche 911er und dann ganz charmant meine 6 Zylinder geflutet, mein Baby durch die 6 Fahrstufen geführt und dann gaaaanz ganz ganz galante mit 182 raus aus dem Neubaugebiet. 



Auf die Autobahn: 10 Minuten freie Fahrt, da war ich schon im Stau. Aber ich bin ruhig geblieben. Ich bin ganz ganz ruhig geblieben. Im Juli. Brüllenheiß. Ich steh im Stau. Neben mir so ein ukrainischen Schweinetransporter. Stand auch noch dran: Täglich Kiew – Lissabon. Ein infernalischer Gestank! Bestialisch! Wahnsinn! Ich hab sofort die Scheiben hochgemacht, hab ich gemerkt, das Verdeck ist nicht drauf. Aber ich bin ruhig geblieben. Schlimmer kann es nicht mehr stinken. In dem Moment kurbelt der Fahrer das Fenster runter. Und da war ich mir nicht mehr wirklich sicher: Findet der Viehtransport jetzt vorne oder hinten statt? Der kurbelt das Fenster runter, da kam so ne Schulter raus, so ne ukrainische Schulter, und kennt Ihr diese Silberrücken, wo Männer so behaart sind, dass selbst die Haare noch mal Haare haben? Am Durchlüften der Meister! Zum ersten Mal seit Kiew das Fenster runter. Und unter den Armen vier ganz dicke Warzen. Da fehlten nur noch Nase und Ohren, dann hätten die Doppelkopf spielen können. Aber ich ruhig geblieben. Ich bin ganz ganz ruhig geblieben. Das hat mich gerettet, denn nach 2,5 Stunden gings ja auch schon wieder weiter. 



Und ich wollt grad so den Mief aus der Karre blasen, den Pell außer Hütte, mal richtig aufen Pin, mal zeigen, wo beim Pavian die Hupe hängt. Will also grad so richtig auf der linken Spur Gas geben, da zieht vor mir so ein cremefarbener Jetta mit nem Rentner vornedrin raus. Auf den beiden Vordersitzen so ne mumifizierte Rheumadeckenbesatzung. Korthut, Wackeldackel und gehäkelte Klorolle, alles da. Und ich hab mir gedacht: Schröder, ruhig bleiben. Wer weiß, was bei den beiden in den letzten 30 Jahren nach der Silberhochzeit alles schief gelaufen ist. 



So ist er, der deutsche Rentner, so ist er. Fährt 250 Kilometer im Jahr und wenn schon Autobahn, dann als ehrenamtlicher Stauführer auf der A1, ist klar. Nach 120 Kilometern zog er auch schon wieder rechts rüber und ich fahr so ganz ruhig, wie es meine Art ist, ich bin ja ein ruhiger Fahrer, fahr ich auf der linken Spur in der Metroopa-Stellung, hier Handy, BigMäc, Cola light, im Fußraum nach ner Kassette von Deep Purple gesucht und pass nen Moment nicht auf, da hämmert doch auf der rechten Spur ein Ferrari Testarossa an mir vorbei. Und da war Schluss mit lustig! TILT ERRORR READY TO RUMBLE!!! Was glaubt dieser süditalienische Mozzarellaschieber eigentlich, wo er hier ist? Ich setze ihm nach. Was denkt der sich, die italienische Darmentleerung. Den werde ich vorne ansaugen und hinten wieder ausscheißen! Ich schalte zurück: 2. Gang, 3. Gang, 4. Gang. 220, 230, 240. Meine 335er krallen sich in den Asphalt. Meine 6 Zylinder schreien mich an: Schröder, ist das alles, was Du drauf hast? Schröder, ist das alles? Ist das alles? 



Der Turbolader pfiff die Symphonie der Vernichtung! 260, 270, 280 liegen an Herr Kalloi. Das muss das Boot abkönnen. Bei 295 treibe ich ihn mit dem vorgeschriebenen Sicherheitsabstand von 1 Meter 45 vor mir her. Und ich will ihm gerade die finale Höchststrafe verabreichen: Lichthupe bei 305. Was macht dieser südeuropäische Sackrasierer? Rettet sich feige und unehrenhaft über die nächste Ausfahrt auf die Landstraße. Und ich hab gedacht: Geil, wehr dich Arschloch. Landstraße, das ist mein Revier. Da sitz ich am Ende der Nahrungskette. 



Ich setze ihm nach. Und im Synchronflug rasen wir durch Niedersachsen. Und gladiatorengleich ziehe ich auf einem pfeilgeraden Teilstück an ihm vorbei. Er akzeptiert seine Niederlage durch abprobtes Bremsen und ich husche vorbei! Vor meinem geistigen Auge geht schon alles ab: Die Siegerehrung, die Champagnerdusche, Nationalhymne, Boxenluder jaaaaaaaaaaaaa! 



In dem Moment werde ich geblitzt! Kurz geguckt, wo bin ich? Dorfstraße innerorts. Kurzer Blick auf den Tacho: 238. Sicher. 10 % runter. Müsste klappen! 



Da seh aber auch schon die uniformierten Bewegungsmelder hektisch mit der Kelle am wedeln. Ich voll in die Ramme. Direkt auf Marke. Der Schmiermax hätte nur noch aufbocken müssen und betanken. Da kommt einer von diesen verschobenen Preisrichtern in Uniform, kommt wutentbrannt an mein linkes Fenster. Ich runter. Er brüllt mich an: „Sie wissen, warum wir Sie anhalten?“ Ich sach: „Ja sicher... zweimal das Curryschnitzel Bombay ohne Pommes bitte.“ 



Das Wochenende auf der Wache war gar nicht das Problem, aber als Bernie dann anrief: „Höma Atze, der Kaffee wird hart...“


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

jaaaa bester sketch überhaupt. wo die haare noch haare haben


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

LAAAAAAANGWEILIG....

Vorhin mal Whitcher 2 angefangen... Is schon ganz lustig. Schön derbe so sprachtechnisch und es gibt auch gut auf´s Mowl, frag mich warum ich das die ganze Zeit nich angerührt hab... 
Hm ja ok meine alte Grafikkarte hat das nich gepackt das war mit ein Grund...


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2012)

njam njam njam - wer lust auf bf3? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. August 2012)

Diese Toaster sind Der hammer. Man nehme Quadratischer Plastikkäse und Schinken, Salami, Gewürz und Sosse deiner Wahl und speisst wie ein König. 
Och wie ich auf diese Dinger abfahre...


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Kann ich leider nich online spielen...


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

oja das ist so billig herzustellen aber iwie total geil. und die verbrennungsnarben am gaumen zeugen heute noch von der schlemmerei


----------



## Konov (28. August 2012)

Warum isst du immer so lecker Zeug H20?? ^^
Bei Mama wohnen hat schon was...

Naja ich mach mir heut abend Spaghetti Bolognese


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2012)

bei mama wohnen dasch hab isch selbscht gemacht


----------



## Konov (28. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> bei mama wohnen dasch hab isch selbscht gemacht



Na gut


----------



## Saji (28. August 2012)

Jetzt versuch ich mich die ganze Zeit in GW2 einzuloggen, schaffe es dann tatsächlich, nur um dann in der Charauswahl ohne Fehlermeldung wieder rauszufliegen. D:


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Diese Toaster sind Der hammer. Man nehme Quadratischer Plastikkäse und Schinken, Salami, Gewürz und Sosse deiner Wahl und speisst wie ein König.
> Och wie ich auf diese Dinger abfahre...



Mett, Käse, Tomate, Pfeffer uns Salz...... lecker



Saji schrieb:


> Jetzt versuch ich mich die ganze Zeit in GW2 einzuloggen, schaffe es dann tatsächlich, nur um dann in der Charauswahl ohne Fehlermeldung wieder rauszufliegen. D:



Gut dass ich es mir heute Nacht nicht gekauft hab.


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2012)

"Längster Kopftreffer : 1,183.92 m"


geil!


----------



## Saji (28. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Gut dass ich es mir heute Nacht nicht gekauft hab.



Nja, heute ist Offical Release Day, kann's ja schon verstehen das da die Loginserver am Ächzen sind. Mich nervt es nur das ich ja schon drin war und dann leider wieder rausflog.


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Die waren schon am Samstag am leiden ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Nja, heute ist Offical Release Day, kann's ja schon verstehen das da die Loginserver am Ächzen sind. Mich nervt es nur das ich ja schon drin war und dann leider wieder rausflog.



Ich komme gar nicht rein... daher


----------



## Saji (28. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Die waren schon am Samstag am leiden ^^



Ja. xD Ich hing da aber immerhin die ganze Zeit auf einem Überlaufserver, konnte so wenigstens spielen. Jetzt gerade scheint es gar nicht zu gehen. *sniff*


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Weiß gar nicht ob ich es mir überhaupt kaufe..... kann mich nicht entscheiden....


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ich geh wow spielen, das funktioniert wenigstens


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Bis heute Nacht geht es noch.....


----------



## Aun (28. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2012)

Moin


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Mein moin war vor 10 Stunden... und ich hab noch min. 7 vor mir.....


----------



## Legendary (28. August 2012)

Moin ihr Luschen!

Tag im Zoo war nice bis auf die vielen Drecksbälger...man merkt das hier echt noch Ferien sind.


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Ist da im Süden vom Freistaat etwas besseres Wetter als im Norden?


----------



## Saji (28. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Moin ihr Luschen!
> 
> Tag im Zoo war nice bis auf die vielen Drecksbälger...man merkt das hier echt noch Ferien sind.



Wo warst? Hellabrunn oder Salzburg?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Also entweder werde ich langsam meschugge oder fast die Hälfte der Buffed-User hat Katzenbilder als Avatar xD


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

^^ ich weiß nur von 3.... an mehr kann ich mich nicht erinnern


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Macht hauf dieser Seite auf jeden Fall die Hälfte


----------



## eMJay (28. August 2012)

Sind aber trotzdem nur 3.


----------



## ego1899 (28. August 2012)

Nicht wenn man das mal hochrechnet... Is nur die Frage wie representativ das ist...


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2012)

Morgen seh ich meine Lieblingsband live


----------



## Saji (28. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen seh ich meine Lieblingsband live



Die Kastelruhter Spatzen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2012)

Just sum fags..


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2012)

Actually its Green Day &#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2012)

have fun honey :3

Wo isn die Sahnebuddah heude ?


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2012)

liegt an meinem fußende


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2012)

ok i quit ._.


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2012)

jelly as fuck


----------



## Legendary (28. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Wo warst? Hellabrunn oder Salzburg?



War Hellabrunn.


----------



## Doofkatze (29. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also entweder werde ich langsam meschugge oder fast die Hälfte der Buffed-User hat Katzenbilder als Avatar xD



Solange es bei Bildern bleibt, gibt es keinen Grund, in Panik auszubrechen.


----------



## Konov (29. August 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Davatar (29. August 2012)

Moin

Hey, heute ist wieder einer der verdammten Tage,
die ich kaum ertrage, und mich ständig selber frage,
warum mich all diese Gefühle plagen, die ich nicht kannte...
...doch dann fällt mir ein, es kann doch sein, dass das daran liegt...
dass die beschi**ene Busverbindung einmal mehr Verspätung hatte, so dass ich den Anschlusszug nicht erwischt hab



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (29. August 2012)

Ich seh nur "eingefügtes Bild" ^^


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

dava geht unter die gangsta rapper. glaub da haste mit reflox gleich deinen ersten fan ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2012)

Aun wie gesagt, ich hör keinen richtigen Gangsterrap.

Vielleicht Fav und Kolle aber sonst nichts.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xKF45TvUVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (29. August 2012)

Kolle macht kein Gangsterrap - er macht Messerstecher-Stresserrap


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2012)

Kurz gesagt - Zuhälterrap!


----------



## Davatar (29. August 2012)

So Bilder-Links korrigiert. Und das ist kein Gansterrap, das ist ein Auszug von "Sie ist weg" von den Fanta 4  ...naja ausser dem Ende


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Ich wollte es auch schon sagen....


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

das war auch nur ein witz mit dem rapper shit ^^


----------



## Davatar (29. August 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das war auch nur ein witz mit dem rapper shit ^^


Über Rapshit macht man keine Witze, it's serious maaaan!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin halt einer der Wenigen, die der Meinung sind, dass man Rap wenn überhaupt nur dann hören kann, wenn er aus den 80ern oder 90ern kommt und alles was später in dieser Richtung kommt, Schrott ist  . Aber das ist auch nicht unbedingt meine Musikrichtung ^^


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich bin halt einer der Wenigen, die der Meinung sind, dass man Rap wenn überhaupt nur dann hören kann, wenn er aus den 80ern oder 90ern kommt und alles was später in dieser Richtung kommt, Schrott ist  . Aber das ist auch nicht unbedingt meine Musikrichtung ^^



pass auf was du sagst, sonst ziehst du rflx´zorn auf dich  der bombadiert dich dann mit schweizer käse


----------



## seanbuddha (29. August 2012)

Moinsen ^^


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2012)

Wisst ihr was ich einfach toll finde? Geh auf ein Metallied und du findest fast nie einen der Rap hört der sich beschwert. Gehst du auf ein Video von K.I.Z. , KS , Kolle oder Fav sind da immerwieder die harten Metaler die sich aufregen wie scheisse Rap doch sei. Just sayin'


----------



## Olliruh (29. August 2012)

Das sind halt die "openminded" Metalfans ,die immer von allem offenheit erwarten aber selber nichts anderes als IHRE Bands akzeptieren.


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2012)

Neue chuck norris Facts wo ja morgen Expandables 2 startet 

http://www.moviepilot.de/news/5-nackte-fakten-ueber-chuck-norris-117445


----------



## Davatar (29. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was ich einfach toll finde? Geh auf ein Metallied und du findest fast nie einen der Rap hört der sich beschwert. Gehst du auf ein Video von K.I.Z. , KS , Kolle oder Fav sind da immerwieder die harten Metaler die sich aufregen wie scheisse Rap doch sei. Just sayin'


Kein Wunder, wenn man so üble Rapmusik hören muss, muss man sich halt auch drüber auslassen. Bei Klassikern wie Run DMC oder den Beastie Boys beschwert sich keiner 
Und das schreib ich ohne Metaller zu sein


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2012)

Vermutlich weil die nicht in den Meiden usw. erwähnt werden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wor5fIQm-us

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (29. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6rF-oospc9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

da hat green day noch gute musik gemacht....


----------



## Doofkatze (29. August 2012)

Ich wurde gerade für DREISSIG Tage im WoW-Forum gebannt.

Während andere Mitspieler das "blaue" Eichhörnchen verulkten und davon sprachen, das es heute Eichhörncheneintopf gibt, weil Cerunya auch recht gut drauf war, postete ich folgendes Scrubs Zitat:

Gestern hab ich eine Katze überfahren. Flinkes Biest, ich musste 2 Spuren kreuzen um sie zu erwischen

...Trolling + Spam, 30 Tage Bann ... geil!


----------



## Aun (29. August 2012)

haha geschiet dir recht


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2012)

Die offi-Foren sind mir sowieso zu blöd, da gehe ich schon gar nicht rein.


----------



## H2OTest (29. August 2012)

Ich bin wie ein schlechter Mittelfeldspieler, ich gebe zum Konter keine Steilvorlage
und habe nur ne Schreibblockade, wenn ich keinen Schreibblock habe.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. August 2012)

Die neue Unsichtbarkeit vom Mage sieht voll hammer aus


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

So in 40 min. geht die moderne Sklaverei wieder los....


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Oh hat sie Feierabend...? 

Edit: Achso du meintest wahrscheinlich eher die Arbeit 




Wrynn schrieb:


> wo ja morgen Expandables 2 startet



Kann ich sehr empfehlen, hätte ich vorher nie gedacht...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2012)

So zu Hause und Internet funzt wieder... f'yeah! 

Man muss der Telekom auch wirklich immer in den Hintern treten, damit die mal wat machen...


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2012)

expandables ist halt ein actionfilm wie er in den 80er bekannt war 

freu mich schon auf teil 2 ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9aAymROPTfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Hurraaaa \.O./ Jetzt kannst du ja wieder.... Ja.... was...

Blödsinn bei Buffed schreiben 

GGGGZZZZ!!!


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oh hat sie Feierabend...?
> 
> Edit: Achso du meintest wahrscheinlich eher die Arbeit


Klar mein ich die Arbeit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hurraaaa \.O./ Jetzt kannst du ja wieder.... Ja.... was...
> 
> Blödsinn bei Buffed schreiben
> 
> GGGGZZZZ!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin nur gestern mitten in MW3 rausgeflogen und der Router konnte keine Verbindung aufstellen, aus welchem Grund auch immer.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. August 2012)

5.0.4 omg. Alles wieder auf Null. Verdammt ich hasse es nicht zu wissen wie ich max dps fahre. xD


----------



## Olliruh (29. August 2012)

GLEICH GREEN DAY


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Das wird ein neuartiges Anticheat-Tool sein, dass haben jetzt die Provider selber in die Hand genommen, nicht länger mehr der Hersteller...


----------



## Olliruh (29. August 2012)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das wird ein neuartiges Anticheat-Tool sein, dass haben jetzt die Provider selber in die Hand genommen, nicht länger mehr der Hersteller...



Gegen H2O und das Reflöchen geht das auch ohne Cheats


----------



## Saji (29. August 2012)

Feini, der Launcher optimiert gerade im Schneckentempo meine WoW-Installation. Ich  glaube ich halte es wie Greenday. Wake me up when September ends. xD


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Oh achso, so Counter-Strike like...

Oh da fällt mir ja ein das ich mal nachforschen wollte ob man CS:GO einfach so verschieben kann (zwecks externe HD und so). Jetzt sind ja ein paar Tage seit dem Release vergangen, vorher hab ich da nix gefunden...

Dann wird nämlich ab morgen wieder an glorreiche CS Zeiten angeknüpft... Najaoder auch nicht...


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

So super finde ich das cs:go nicht... ich glaube ich bleib weiter bei cs:s


----------



## Saji (29. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> So super finde ich das cs:go nicht... ich glaube ich bleib weiter bei cs:s



Ich glaube auch grafisch dürften sich CS:S und CS:GO nicht viel nehmen.  Jedenfalls was ich so in den Videos gesehen habe sah nicht sehr... ansprechend aus. Und natürlich kamen da dann wieder die ersten die schrien "CS:GO ist viel besser als BF3 und MW3, bla bla". Schön das sie nun drei völlig unterschiedliche Spiele miteinander vergleichen. Immer wieder herrlich die Kommentare auf Youtube.


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Aber meine Grakka geht bei CS:GO richtig ab.... bei CS:S ist die total leise  Die Grafik ist schon etwas besser.


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gegen H2O und das Reflöchen geht das auch ohne Cheats



Wenn diese kack G18 nicht gewesen wäre, wärst du letzter geworden 

Flöxchen mit der G18: "Ich treffe.... ich trefffe.... BAM BAM!" G18 zieht nach oben und schiesst in den Himmel.


----------



## Gutgore (29. August 2012)

cs 1.5 ist das einzig wahre cs !! nagut 1.6 geht auch noch , aber sowas kennt ja kaum noch einer -.-* alle nur grafik geil..


----------



## Selor Kiith (29. August 2012)

Hat irgendwer schon Erfahrungen mit *Endless Space* gemacht? Wie ist das so? Wie "groß" ist es, ist es so winzig wie Sins oder eher in der Größenordnung von Armada 2526?

Wie ist das Handling usw.?

Ich wollte es mir eigentlich auf Youtube per LPs anschauen aber bisher habe ich nur Videos von absoluten Intelligenzallergikern gefunden...


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Ich kenne noch 0,6 und s0... bei cs ist grafik neben sache


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Ach immer dieses Gejammer, dass einzig ware CS is die und die Version...

CS 1.6 und alles darunter ist halt nunmal HL1-Engine und somit einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Die Hitboxen so groß wie Bauklötze, wenn ich mich da manchmal einlogge treffe ich wie ein Gott das ist doch total dämlich...
CSS stand dem alten CS vom Gameplay her in absolut gar nichts nach...
Und ich will einfach mal ein neues Spielgefühl ich bin direkt ab der Beta auf Source umgestiegen und hab das bis vor 2-3 Jahren wirklich jeden Tag gespielt und langsam war es dann auch mal gut...

Wie läuftn das ab wenn ich mir CS:GO über Steam kaufe, hab das noch nie gemacht. Geht das ganz einfach mit ner Paysafekarte? Oder nur Kreditkarte, LSV, Überweisung, Paypal, etc.?
Und dann bekomm ich den Key und kann mir das dann für meinen Account freischalten und dann immer wieder über den Steamclient runterladen wann und wo ich will?

Seh ich das richtig so? ^^


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Du bekommst kein Key... es wird einfach freigeschaltet für deinen Account. Bezahlt wird so wie du es schon oben geschrieben hast.


----------



## H2OTest (29. August 2012)

Oder sie ist einfach Grottig geschrieben ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn diese kack G18 nicht gewesen wäre, wärst du letzter geworden
> 
> Flöxchen mit der G18: "Ich treffe.... ich trefffe.... BAM BAM!" G18 zieht nach oben und schiesst in den Himmel.



Alter wäre meine FUCKIN Maussensitivität nicht immer automatisch auf Full gegangen... das war echt krank. Hab die Maus-Software aber erstmal deinstalliert.


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Du bekommst kein Key... es wird einfach freigeschaltet für deinen Account. Bezahlt wird so wie du es schon oben geschrieben hast.



Ah ok thx. Dann kann ich mir ja einfach ne Paysafecard an der Tanke holen das ist sehr entspannt... 
Hoffe nur das ich es mir halt auch bei jemandem ziehen und mitnehmen kann, da bin ich jetzt noch nicht so schlau geworden...


Ich glaue ich werde jetzt Bier holen gehen um das zu feiern! \.O./

Ich finde immer nen Grund


----------



## Magogan (29. August 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Feini, der Launcher optimiert gerade im Schneckentempo meine WoW-Installation. Ich glaube ich halte es wie Greenday. Wake me up when September ends. xD


Hat bei mir auch ein bisschen gedauert, aber zum Ende hin ging's schneller.


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ah ok thx. Dann kann ich mir ja einfach ne Paysafecard an der Tanke holen das ist sehr entspannt...
> Hoffe nur das ich es mir halt auch bei jemandem ziehen und mitnehmen kann, da bin ich jetzt noch nicht so schlau geworden...
> 
> 
> ...



Normal kannst du von jemanden ganzen Steam Ordner mitnehmen. Logst dich dann einfach mit deinen Daten ein. Ich selber hab Steam seid dem es es gibt noch nie Installiert. Schiebe immer nur den Ordner vom Rechner zum Rechner. bzw. iinzwischen vom Server zum Rechner meiner Wahl.


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Hm ok macht ja auch irgendwo Sinn... hab das bisher ja auch immer so gemacht, aber ich gehe halt lieber auf Nummer sicher bevor ich da 15€ in den Sand setze...


----------



## seanbuddha (29. August 2012)

Patch 5.0.4.
Der Arkanmagier macht einen Zauber.

_RÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖMS!_


----------



## Gutgore (29. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ach immer dieses Gejammer, dass einzig ware CS is die und die Version...
> 
> CS 1.6 und alles darunter ist halt nunmal HL1-Engine und somit einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Die Hitboxen so groß wie Bauklötze, wenn ich mich da manchmal einlogge treffe ich wie ein Gott das ist doch total dämlich...
> CSS stand dem alten CS vom Gameplay her in absolut gar nichts nach...
> Und ich will einfach mal ein neues Spielgefühl ich bin direkt ab der Beta auf Source umgestiegen und hab das bis vor 2-3 Jahren wirklich jeden Tag gespielt und langsam war es dann auch mal gut...



manchmal ist alt aber besser, ich hab auch css gepielt, monate lang, ich würde heute auch nicht mehr 1.6 spielen. trz find ich persöhnlich 1.6 und davor besser. 

das ist genau das selbe heutzutage mit irgendwelche neuauflagen von alten spielen wo einfach so viel verändert wird das es nicht mehr das alte ist. Aber warum hat sich das Spiel damals so gut verkauft? genau weils einfach so genial war wie es ist. (beispiel c&c oder nehmen wir final fantasy bist ende ff10 war noch alles ''okay'' danach wurde einfach viel zu viel experimentiert...


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Stimmt seid ff10 gab es kein anständiges mehr. c&c red alert 2 war glaube ich auch das letzte gute.


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Ja aber solche Titel kann man ja jetzt wirklich nicht mit CS vergleichen, da wird ja überhaupt nich experimentiert...

Vom Spielablauf hat sich bis heute nie was geändert, das einzige was passiert ist war, dass neue Waffen eingebaut wurden und das ja wohl nicht besonders viele, ansonsten hat sich nichts nennenswertes verändert...
Also unter "rumexperimentieren" verstehe ich schon was anderes... ^^


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2012)

WAS IST DIESE 5.0.4 SCHEI**E? Ich war ja immer positiv eingestellt aber das...


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Was los? Ich werde es auch so in 1-2 Stunden es mir anschauen.


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2012)

Keine Fernwaffenslots mehr z.B. Ich hör auf meinen hunter zu lvln. Nur mit bogen ist das doof.


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Kannst aber auch auch aus einem Meter mit dem Bogen angreifen.


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2012)

because fuck logic

will wer nen dudu für mich lvln? Zahle 4 schüsseln reis pro Tag


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

4 Schüssel Gold pro Tag?


----------



## Reflox (29. August 2012)

Wenn du Reis als Gold ansiehst schon :3


----------



## Gutgore (29. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja aber solche Titel kann man ja jetzt wirklich nicht mit CS vergleichen, da wird ja überhaupt nich experimentiert...
> 
> Vom Spielablauf hat sich bis heute nie was geändert, das einzige was passiert ist war, dass neue Waffen eingebaut wurden und das ja wohl nicht besonders viele, ansonsten hat sich nichts nennenswertes verändert...
> Also unter "rumexperimentieren" verstehe ich schon was anderes... ^^



schau dir cs:go an... maps wurden verändert etc.. die waffenv erhalten sich KOMPLETT anders... also für mich ist das schon starkes experimentieren xD


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn du Reis als Gold ansiehst schon :3



Nee ich meine das richtige Gold (Gold, Au, 79, Übergangsmetalle, 11, 6, d, metallisch gelb)


----------



## Magogan (29. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Kannst aber auch auch aus einem Meter mit dem Bogen angreifen.


Kann man nicht auch aus 5 Metern mit dem Schwert angreifen? Oder wie weit ist die Nahkampfreichweite? ^^


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

hängt vom Mob ab.


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Gutgore schrieb:


> schau dir cs:go an... maps wurden verändert etc.. die waffenv erhalten sich KOMPLETT anders... also für mich ist das schon starkes experimentieren xD



Naja was heißt die Waffen verhalten sich komplett anders, sie fühlen sich halt erstmal anders an. Die AK aus 1.6 war mit der aus CS:S anfangs auch nicht zu vergleichen beispielsweise...

Und die Maps verändern sich klar, aber nur geringfügig. Es wurde noch nie ne Map so umgebaut das du dich plötzlich nich mehr drin zurecht findest. Mal ne Kiste hier, mal ein Baum da. Ich begrüße solche Veränderungen.
Mag sein das es Leute gibt die das als "krassen Eingriff" in die Spielmechanik betrachten... 


Das sind dann auch meist die Leute die auf unserem 24/7 dust2 only Server immer geheult haben, ich solle doch wieder dust2 normal machen. Dort lief nämlich im Cycle d2 normal/ winter/ night.
Der war 24/7 immer voll, egal um welche Zeit und von den 28 Spielern gab es minimum 10 die geflennt haben.

Hier ging es nicht um andere Standardmaps oder so, sondern nur um dust2 night/ winter anstatt normal wohlgemerkt... Und das find ich dann echt schon ganz schön krank.
Stellt einfach 12 Millionen dust2 only 1.6 Server für das ganze Bauernvolk online und sie sind zufrieden  Zum großen Teil natürlich Kiddies die auf allen anderen Maps natürlich nur auf´s Mowl kriegen weil sie die halt nich spielen können, wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal kennen xD


----------



## Gutgore (29. August 2012)

naja gut, jeder sieht das anders, und dust2 konnt ich nicht mehr sehen ^^ aber jeder weist in cs gibt und gabs immer die meisten kiddys ^^


----------



## ego1899 (29. August 2012)

Ja das is allerdings war, dass wird sich auch nie ändern... deshalb spiele ich eigentlich auch nicht ohne eigenen Server, denke ich werde vielleicht wieder einen machen wenn mir CS:GO gefällt...

Vielleicht ein Buffed-Communityserver? 

So Clan-technisch läuft nix mehr bei mir, alle zu alt geworden


----------



## eMJay (29. August 2012)

Wir haben nach 21 Uhr


----------



## Doofkatze (30. August 2012)

Guten Morgen. Die Hattinger Katze Krümel schafft es gerade zu vermeintlichem Ruhm. Ihre Art zu schlafen sieht so aus, als wäre sie tot. Sie rührt sich kein Stück. Daher wird ständig die Polizei gerufen und mehrfach wurde die Katze schon zu Tierärzten gebracht. Sie ist weder krank noch tot ... nur gaga :-)


----------



## Konov (30. August 2012)

Morgän


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

MOrgääääännnnn


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

*Springt Arkanschläge castend in den Thread*


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

bin gerade mal ini... heal bekommt disco.... nach dem einlogen hat er uns nicht mehr in der grupper aber wir ihn....


----------



## ego1899 (30. August 2012)

Das es tatsächlich noch Leute gibt die immer noch aktiv WoW spielen, wahnsinn... 


MOOOOOIN! So ab ins Wochenende heute endlich...


----------



## Davatar (30. August 2012)

BRTSGRLMPFRTTSRGTSRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ego1899 (30. August 2012)

War das ein Murloc?


----------



## Olliruh (30. August 2012)

Morgen omg gestern war so unbeschreiblich geil


----------



## Davatar (30. August 2012)

Das war ein Davatar-Rage...


----------



## ego1899 (30. August 2012)

Dann guck nich so viel Pornos, Ollimuuuuhhh


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Meanwhile in Alterac Valley:

Hm, ein Magier!
RÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖMMMMMMMMMMMMMMS

Okay... Auf ein neues! Greifen wir den Magier an!

(Dots drauf)
Unsichtbarkeit! *pling*

Verdammt Unsichtbarkeit hat die Dots entfernt!

Da kommt er aus der Unsichtbarkeit, auf ihn!

NOPE!

90% weniger Schaden 3 Sekunden lang nach Unsichtbarkeit, tihihih 

Soo geil...

Oh, da ist eine Gruppe feindlicher Spieler? Na dann caste ich mal auf alle Netherorkan *Swoosh swoosh*


----------



## Olliruh (30. August 2012)

Green Day > pr0n


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Green Day > pr0n



5.0.4 Magier > Green Day


----------



## ego1899 (30. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Green Day > pr0n



Oh ja Green Day... Gestern zufällig was aktuelles von denen im Radio gehört...
Der Trend der letzten Jahre hat sich bestätigt und es sind genau so austauschbare Rock/Pop Muschis geworden wie viele anderen auch...
Alles was nach deren "Comeback" vor Jahren war kann man eigentlich in die Tonne kloppen...

Die Dookie ist die Smash von Greenday sozusagen


----------



## Legendary (30. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meanwhile in Alterac Valley:
> 
> Hm, ein Magier!
> RÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖMMMMMMMMMMMMMMS
> ...



Ich hatte auch eine Gnomenmagierin aber ich muss dir eins sagen: du bist nicht cool! 


WoW ist eh Crap...bin froh das ich aufgehört hab. Jeden Major Patch ist irgendeine Klasse absolut OP. Kann mich noch erinnern als mein Pala Retri so dermaßen OP war, das ich dachte ich wichs auf meinen Bildschirm. 2 Wochen später wirds eh gefixt weil alle rumheulen.

Nicht so ernst nehmen meine Sahneknecht.


----------



## Olliruh (30. August 2012)

Ich hab alle Alben zuhause liegen & muss sagen das alles bis einschließlich American Idiot einfach großartig ist. Das neue Album (21th Breakdown) ist zwar auch ganz gut aber nicht auf dem Level was man gewohnt ist. Und sie haben meine beiden Lieblingslieder gespielt <3




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_zjwjx4WC6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


old school green day als es noch nicht mal green day war


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch eine Gnomenmagierin aber ich muss dir eins sagen: du bist nicht cool!
> 
> 
> WoW ist eh Crap...bin froh das ich aufgehört hab. Jeden Major Patch ist irgendeine Klasse absolut OP. Kann mich noch erinnern als mein Pala Retri so dermaßen OP war, das ich dachte ich wichs auf meinen Bildschirm. 2 Wochen später wirds eh gefixt weil alle rumheulen.
> ...



Magier sind endlich mal richtig OP, lass mir den Spaß^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RZ5Q330d8yg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ganz ehrlich: Greenday fand ich schon immer kacke.


----------



## eMJay (30. August 2012)

So in 30 min. geht es wieder los


----------



## Legendary (30. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> So in 30 min. geht es wieder los


Zu oft hintereinander masturbieren ist nicht gut.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2012)

Ollileinchen, wie wars ?


----------



## Davatar (30. August 2012)

Mit den benötigten Rechten sieht die IT-Welt gleich viiiiel schöner aus 
Jetzt noch aufräumen und in 40 Minuten ab zu den Finninnen und ins Wochenende


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jetzt noch aufräumen und in 40 Minuten ab zu den Finninnen und ins Wochenende



Viel Spaß


----------



## bkeleanor (30. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jetzt noch aufräumen und in 40 Minuten ab zu den Finninnen und ins Wochenende



Du weisst ja wie es heisst.
Picture it or it did not happen :-)


----------



## Davatar (30. August 2012)

Dass was happened ist ja nicht garantiert und falls es doch happenen sollte, bin ich zu beschäftigt um zu picturen 

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jetzt noch aufräumen und in 40 Minuten ab zu den Finninnen und ins Wochenende



pfff Finninnen


----------



## Wynn (30. August 2012)

ob die finnen auch sowas wie einen old king clancy haben wie bei himy die robin ^^


----------



## Legendary (30. August 2012)

http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_8178647.html

WTF!


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2012)

Ich arbeite gerade an Flöxchen - Das Spiel.

ES WIRD SO EPISCH SCHLECHT!


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich arbeite gerade an Flöxchen - Das Spiel.
> 
> ES WIRD SO EPISCH SCHLECHT!



Darf ich die Beta spielen?^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2012)

Oh Mann Weiber, ich krieg nen Hals ... ._.


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Darf ich die Beta spielen?^^



Du darfst sogar die Alpha spielen :3

@Sh1k4

Hättest doch besser mit mir MW3 gezockt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. August 2012)

Ich hab am WE Sturmfrei, es gibt nackte, willige, tätowierte Frauen, die an Pole-Dance-Stangen tanzen. Dazu noch massenhaft an Alkohol und Drogen. Wer will ?

srsly, manchmal verstehe ich sie wirklich nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hab am WE Sturmfrei, es gibt nackte, willige, tätowierte Frauen, die an Pole-Dance-Stangen tanzen. Dazu noch massenhaft an Alkohol und Drogen. Wer will ?
> 
> srsly, manchmal verstehe ich sie wirklich nicht.



Ich bleib lieber nüchtern, aber die Frauen nehm ich mit!


----------



## Reflox (30. August 2012)

Das Spiel macht riesen Fortschritte! Der Held kann jetzt nach rechts gehen! Und es wird NIEMALS eine Laufanimation geben! SO DETAILREICH!


----------



## Legendary (30. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du darfst sogar die Alpha spielen :3



Darf ich mit DIR spielen?


----------



## Wynn (30. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Darf ich mit DIR spielen?



erst ab 21 uhr im nachtschwärmer ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. August 2012)

guten morgen. ich geh jetzt pennen. = )


----------



## Doofkatze (31. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das Spiel macht riesen Fortschritte! Der Held kann jetzt nach rechts gehen! Und es wird NIEMALS eine Laufanimation geben! SO DETAILREICH!



Mach mich zum Osterei. Vorbild meiner Figur nach meinem Profilbild, es wird immer nur von "IHM" gesprochen. Ständig trifft man Figuren, die von IHM sprechen, die versucht haben, IHM umzubringen. :-)


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Mach mich zum Osterei. Vorbild meiner Figur nach meinem Profilbild, es wird immer nur von "IHM" gesprochen. Ständig trifft man Figuren, die von IHM sprechen, die versucht haben, IHN* umzubringen. :-)



Man man man!


----------



## Doofkatze (31. August 2012)

Wenn ich dir sage, dass das IHM überall beabsichtigt ist? :-) Das machts ja so toll^^


----------



## Konov (31. August 2012)

Guten Morgen! 

Ein neuer Samstag bricht an. Freitag ist für mich wie Samstag, weil ich ausschlafen kann und SA bin ich schon ein fleissiges Bienchen wenn der Rest noch pennt. ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (31. August 2012)

*Papst zieht Klage zurück*
*Termin vor Landgericht Hamburg abgesagt / Papst-Mittelaltermarkt findet trotzdem statt*

Einen Tag vor Beginn des Prozesses hat die Deutsche Bischofskonferenz erklärt, daß der Apostolische Stuhl die einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Juli-Titelbild des Satiremagazins TITANIC zurückzieht. Die für den morgigen Freitag angesetzte Hauptverhandlung vor dem Landgericht Hamburg entfällt damit. Die Nachricht erreichte die Redaktion, als sie sich gerade in einer Protestaktion am Hamburger Michel neben dem Standbild Martin Luthers festkettete.

In einer spontanen Stellungnahme erklärte Chefredakteur Leo Fischer: "Wir sehen uns in einer Tradition mit Giordano Bruno, Galileo Galilei und Margot Käßmann, die alle im Nachhinein Recht bekommen haben. Ob das 500 Jahre oder fünf Monate gedauert hat, ist vor der Ewigkeit ohne Bedeutung."

Trotz der Absage laden TITANIC und die Partei Die PARTEI die Hamburger am Freitagvormittag zum angekündigten Papst-Mittelaltermarkt mit Pranger und Hexenverbrennung (symbolisch) am Sievekingplatz vor dem Landgericht ein.



böse böse Titanic. Musste gestern lauthals loslachen im Auto, als der WDR2 diese Nachricht verkündete.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> *Papst zieht Klage zurück*
> *Termin vor Landgericht Hamburg abgesagt / Papst-Mittelaltermarkt findet trotzdem statt*
> 
> Einen Tag vor Beginn des Prozesses hat die Deutsche Bischofskonferenz erklärt, daß der Apostolische Stuhl die einstweilige Verfügung gegen das Juli-Titelbild des Satiremagazins TITANIC zurückzieht. Die für den morgigen Freitag angesetzte Hauptverhandlung vor dem Landgericht Hamburg entfällt damit. Die Nachricht erreichte die Redaktion, als sie sich gerade in einer Protestaktion am Hamburger Michel neben dem Standbild Martin Luthers festkettete.
> ...


Not sure if Joke...or totally brilliant.


----------



## Magogan (31. August 2012)

Ach mann, diese Technik ... Da will man mal sparen und siehe da ... es treten Probleme ohne Ende auf ...


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ach mann, diese Technik ... Da will man mal sparen und siehe da ... es treten Probleme ohne Ende auf ...



Das schreit nach Medion


----------



## Legendary (31. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das schreit nach Medion



oder Benq oder Acer oder oder oder. Gibt zu viele schlechte Hardwaremarken. 

Hab zwar selbst nen Monitor und ein Notebook von Acer, aber man merkt dass es einfach günstig ist.

BTW: Seit gestern Orcs must die 2 spielen...so ein geiles Spiel *_* Hab schon 10.000 Orks aufm Zähler.


----------



## H2OTest (31. August 2012)

Ich will ein böses Mädchen


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Hab zwar selbst nen Monitor und ein Notebook von Acer, aber man merkt dass es einfach günstig ist.



Also ich merk nix und ich bin mit Acer (Fast) immer zufrieden gewesen und keine Probleme gehabt^^


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

Moin ihr Kiddis


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lol, grad gefunden XD
Hm, iwie will ich die Kissen haben


----------



## Legendary (31. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also ich merk nix und ich bin mit Acer (Fast) immer zufrieden gewesen und keine Probleme gehabt^^



Ich auch nicht bis jetzt.


----------



## Wynn (31. August 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hm, iwie will ich die Kissen haben






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Neeee lol 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sowas


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. August 2012)

Moin 
ach mann warum ist der GW2 Server wo Buffed ist voll -.-
GW2 cool ist ^^ 
Aja was sean Gepostet hat ähhh lustig ^^ gibt es in Tokyo 2 Läden nur mit diesen Kissen ^^ (war schon in Tokyo hab die Läden  gesehen, bin nicht rein gegangen ^^)


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Aja was sean Gepostet hat ähhh lustig ^^ gibt es in Tokyo 2 Läden nur mit diesen Kissen ^^ (war schon in Tokyo hab die Läden gesehen, bin nicht rein gegangen ^^)



Da muss ich hin


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2012)

Ich würd da nur schon for the lulz reingehen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. August 2012)

das ist in akihabara gewesen in dem Stadtteil Tokyos


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> das ist in akihabara gewesen in dem Stadtteil Tokyos



Ist ja gleich in der nähe 

Google Maps konnte keine Route berechnen xD


Flugticket kostet nur 1300 Euro xD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. August 2012)

also habe hin und zurück 1 Woche 860€  bezahlt


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

British airways will 6638 euro haben xDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. August 2012)

first Class ^^


musst mit ANA fliegen ist billiger ab frankfurt


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Hab halt ab Münster gesucht


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. August 2012)

also hatte Zugfahrt ab Köln frei per ice ^^ 
so zocke jetzt GW2


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A6qc7UpSwOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (31. August 2012)

Alter wer soll sich immer diese ganzen Domian Vids anschauen, die gehen ja ne Stunde ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Ich gucke alle immer ganz und habe heute schon 3 Geguckt das ist jetzt das vierte^^


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

Kann mir mal einer zusammenfassen was der Typ da eine Stunde labert?


----------



## bkeleanor (31. August 2012)

haha ich seh noch nicht mal das video.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Ich hörs mir auch nur an


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

und was labert er da?


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2012)

Hörs dir doch einfach an  Der labert mit leuten über ihre Probleme ^^


----------



## Olliruh (31. August 2012)

Neue Signatur <3


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

Also RTL Programm nur im Radio


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2012)

Ich hasse seine Stimme ._.


----------



## eMJay (31. August 2012)

Ich lasse lieber BigFM laufen bevor ich mir so zeug reinziehe....


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. August 2012)

sean der Domian ist schon cool ^^ aber mal im ernst finde das der das gut macht nen offenes Ohr zu haben, für welche die ihr leben schon fast abgeschrieben haben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2012)

LOVE AND HATE


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> LOVE AND HATE



CAKE AND COOKIES


----------



## Konov (31. August 2012)

So Pizza bestellt, der Abend kann kommen


----------



## H2OTest (31. August 2012)

backofen an, abend kann kommen


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2012)

Pizza schon gegessen, der Abend kann kommen.


----------



## Konov (31. August 2012)

Ich sehe, wir sind uns einig


----------



## H2OTest (31. August 2012)

ahja gz reflöxchen, gabs tittenbonus beim gespräch?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2012)

[vimeo] 6193510 [/vimeo]


Aww yeah!


----------



## Legendary (31. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



xD


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ahja gz reflöxchen, gabs tittenbonus beim gespräch?



Liess mich leider wieder umoperieren


----------



## Saji (31. August 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Liess mich leider wieder umoperieren



Operation geglückt?


----------



## Reflox (31. August 2012)

Naja, der Arzt hat wohl ne andere Vorstellung von 20cm


----------



## Legendary (1. September 2012)

Sers ihr Luschen!

Wundert mich, dass ich heute 1. bin, ist normalerweise in keiner Hinsicht der Fall. :>


----------



## Ogil (1. September 2012)

Moin Kinners - ich bin auch wach! Und dieses Wochenende heisst es faulenzen - denn die kommende Woche wird ziemlich krank...


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

Wasn, Ogil? Außerdem darfst Du Dich wieder in die Ecke trauen - /me is nu Super-OP \o/

Ansonsten: Leicht verkatert, Zahnschmerzen, Schmerztablette wirkt, Wodka ebenfalls, Sonne scheint auf Balkon, Laptop und meine Boxershorts; die Nachbarn sind dank diesem Sound auch wach...:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz3RF4AcY7s[/youtube]

Ich fühl mich gut - und ihr?


----------



## Ogil (1. September 2012)

Naja - viel zu tun halt. Werde die ganze Woche fuer den Job unterwegs sein und dabei kreuz und quer durchs Land fahren, wobei ich dann wohl um die 2000km verfahren werde und zwischendrin wahrscheinlich jeweils eher mehr als einen normalen 8-Stunden-Tag arbeiten werde.

PS: Und ich will auch einen Balkon und Sonne! Hier ist es eher grau (wenngleich noch trocken) und das bei 14 Grad. Gestern waren es am Morgen 10 Grad - ich glaub der Sommer neigt sich dem Ende entgegen...


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - viel zu tun halt. Werde die ganze Woche fuer den Job unterwegs sein und dabei kreuz und quer durchs Land fahren, wobei ich dann wohl um die 2000km verfahren werde und zwischendrin wahrscheinlich jeweils eher mehr als einen normalen 8-Stunden-Tag arbeiten werde.



Biste eventuell auch mal in D-Land, oller Engländer? Wobei ich natürlich in der Woche leider viel zu viel zu tun habe; lediglich Wochenende sind derzeit frei.



> PS: Und ich will auch einen Balkon und Sonne! Hier ist es eher grau (wenngleich noch trocken) und das bei 14 Grad. Gestern waren es am Morgen 10 Grad - ich glaub der Sommer neigt sich dem Ende entgegen...



Gestern war hier in NRW beschissenes Wetter - morgens warm, abends plötzlich regnerisch-kühl (wenn man 18 Grad so nennen kann). Heute scheint die verdammte Sonne; ist wunderbar frisch-wärmend. Wie es halt am Morgen sein sollte.

Edit: Jupp, die Nachbarn sind definitiv wach:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9n8ukyrr8Ss[/youtube]

Moah, ist das geil!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

Grüße!


----------



## H2OTest (1. September 2012)

Schöne Aussicht hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

Naja.


----------



## H2OTest (1. September 2012)

Ich mags


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Schöne Aussicht hier



Habt ihr da schon fliessendes Wasser? Wie sieht es mit I-Net aus? Modem-Benutzer?


----------



## H2OTest (1. September 2012)

glasfaser


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> glasfaser



"Hörense mal, ich bin Telekom-Mitarbeiter und diese Ortschaft hat absolut und definitv Vorrang, was unseren Ausbau angeht! Die 30 Leute (wenn sie nicht gleich wegsterben bzw. auf den Begriff "Internet" nicht so allergisch reagieren wie von einer schwarzen Witwe gebissen) in unserem Dorf wollen superschnelles I-Net! Das bringt uns deutschlandweit absolut voran! Überlegt mal: Mindestens 2 Kunden mehr!"

Catness, der Ausbau an solche Dörfer ist wirtschaftlich gesehen echt verschenkt! Aber schön, daß Du bei uns bist *giggle*!


----------



## H2OTest (1. September 2012)

wieso dorf? - lebe fast miten in der Stadt, ca 5 minuten mitm Rad in die innenstadt


----------



## Legendary (1. September 2012)

Nicht alles das nach Dorf aussieht ist auch Dorf.

Wir haben hier auch Ecken in unserer Stadt (20.000 Einwohner), die aus dem richtigen Winkel fotografiert wie Kuhdorf aussehen und gleich daneben steht der Rewe und der Media Markt.


----------



## H2OTest (1. September 2012)

naja, hier gibbets 250.000 einwohner


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Nicht alles das nach Dorf aussieht ist auch Dorf.



Habt ja Recht . Ich wohne halt in einem Stadtteil, der umgangssprachlich als "Ghetto" bezeichnet wird (Duisburg Marxloh). Mittendrin; tatsächlich 2 Minuten Fußmarsch vom nächsten Media-Markt entfernt. Kein Mensch würde glauben, daß ich genau das hier sehe, wenn ich morgens auf den Balkon trete, wenn ich das nicht fotografisch belegen könnte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

Toller Rasen xD


----------



## Legendary (1. September 2012)

Haste schonma gezeigt, ich finds ziemlich geil. In so ner Pfuigroßstadt so ein Idyll hat auch nicht jeder im Hinterhof.


----------



## Konov (1. September 2012)

Morgen


----------



## H2OTest (1. September 2012)

moin herr postmann


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Haste schonma gezeigt, ich finds ziemlich geil. In so ner Pfuigroßstadt so ein Idyll hat auch nicht jeder im Hinterhof.



Jo, zeig ich gerne her. Der gute Tom Zenker (supersympathisch übrigens) hat mich ja mal interviewt für eine "Rolle" in einem Dokumentarfilm über das Ruhrgebiet und wollte unbedingt mein Wohnzimmer zeigen von wegen "filmbesessen", weil meine Sammlung eben einiges hermacht. Hab' ihm dann gesagt, das wir das besser im Garten machen - er konnte das auch kaum fassen, was wir im "Hinterhof" auf die Beine gestellt haben und empfand das denn auch als den viel aussagekräftigeren Hintergrund, weil es halt so unglaublich schön ist. 

Ging in dem Film halt um "Leben im Ruhrgebiet" und natürlich auch um Integration von türkischen Mitbürgern. Wir sollten als Beispiel dienen, wo halt "Integration" mehr als nur gut geklappt hat. Die Doku wurde leider vom WDR gecancelt - aber ich habe in der Zeit der Vorbereitung eine Menge von Tom gelernt, was Filmmachen angeht!


----------



## Konov (1. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> moin herr postmann



huhu


----------



## Arosk (1. September 2012)

yay endlich kann ich planetside 2 spielen


----------



## Wynn (1. September 2012)

da hat jemand seinen badelatschen vergessen und was für ne grassorte ist das ?

normales gras ist das nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. September 2012)

Ein gemeinsamer Morgen mit der Liebsten ist doch wat schönes, oder ? Besonders, wenn man sich vorher gezofft hat...


----------



## Legendary (1. September 2012)

Ich geh jetzt dann gleich lecker zum Mongolen mit der Perle.

Sushi und Live Küche bis zum Abwinken, so kann das Urlaubsende aussehen.


----------



## Saji (1. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Nicht alles das nach Dorf aussieht ist auch Dorf.
> 
> Wir haben hier auch Ecken in unserer Stadt (20.000 Einwohner), die aus dem richtigen Winkel fotografiert wie Kuhdorf aussehen und gleich daneben steht der Rewe und der Media Markt.



Bestes Beispiel ist der MM in TS, der steht ja neben real und Hagebau wirklich mitten in der Pampa.


----------



## Magogan (1. September 2012)

So fast alles geschafft, was ich schaffen wollte ^^ Aber es fehlt immer noch einiges, unter anderem muss ich am Montag noch eine Klausur schreiben ... In dem Fach, das meiner Meinung nach am schlechtesten unterrichtet wird: Grundlagen der Programmierung 2 ...

Wir sollen in den Übungsaufgaben z.B. Pascal-Programme schreiben, aber uns wird dieses Semester kein Pascal-Programmierkurs angeboten (anders als früher, wenn man mal etwas genauer hinguckt). Wie soll man denn bitte eine Programmiersprache können, ohne irgendwelche Syntax-Erklärungen oder Übungen etc.? Es gibt ja nicht einmal Übungsmaterialien dazu oder wenigstens Literaturverweise. In der Vorlesung wird Pascal auch nur ansatzweise erwähnt, aber nicht genau genug, um dadurch in Pascal programmieren zu können.

Wir dürfen auch das komplette Script ausdrucken - inklusive den Vorlesungsfolien - weil wir dieses in der Klausur verwenden dürfen. Dummerweise ist jeder Teil von jeder Animation auf einer extra Seite. So hat man eine Vorlesungsfolienseite und druckt dafür mehrere Blätter Papier aus (teilweise 30 und mehr Seiten pro Folie). Oder erwarten die ernsthaft, dass man sich manuell aus teilweise bis zu 600 Seiten die passenden Folien zum Ausdrucken raussucht?

Ich habe einen riesigen Zettelstapel hier ausgedruckt und ich habe schon 6 Seiten auf ein Blatt gequetscht -.- Über 200 Blätter für die Vorlesungsfolien zu den Themen, zu denen kein Script vorhanden ist. Das Script ist dafür relativ kurz, aber das sind sicher auch nochmal 20-30 Blätter (das kann man ja nicht so klein drucken).


----------



## Ogil (1. September 2012)

Oh nein - die erwarten ernsthaft etwas Eigeninitiative? Skandal! 

Ich persoenlich finde Programmiersprachen lernt man ohnehin am Besten aus Buechern/Online-Tutorials/Beispielen und nicht in Vorlesungen oder Uebungen. Und Pascal ist ja nun wirklich kein Ding...


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

Neue Folge Fernsehkritik-Tv:
http://fernsehkritik.tv/folge-99/Start/

Endlich mal wieder, er ist echt spät dran


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. September 2012)

ui cool gleich mal gucken. oder doch ,lieber die buffedshow 309. hmmm


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

Fernsehkritik > Buffedshow. Buffedshow guck ich schon seit 1,5 Jahren nimmer, ist langweilig geworden.Vorallem weil der geliebte anfangsgag fehlt


----------



## Reflox (1. September 2012)

Ich mag den Typen von Fernsehkritik nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (1. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich mag den Typen von Fernsehkritik nicht



Du magst Holger nicht? O_o


LOL bei diesen CD24 Verkaufssendungen für Musik ist auf einer "Romantic Rock" Cd ein Lied über Kindesmissbrauch,lol


----------



## Magogan (1. September 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Oh nein - die erwarten ernsthaft etwas Eigeninitiative? Skandal!
> 
> Ich persoenlich finde Programmiersprachen lernt man ohnehin am Besten aus Buechern/Online-Tutorials/Beispielen und nicht in Vorlesungen oder Uebungen. Und Pascal ist ja nun wirklich kein Ding...


Ziel dieses Fachs/Moduls ist es nicht, Pascal zu lernen, sondern verschiedene Algorithmen für die verschiedensten Probleme kennenzulernen, z.B. Algorithmen zum Suchen und spezielle Datenstrukturen, die das Suchen effizienter machen. Sortieren, Graphenalgorithmen, ... - sowas ist halt Bestandteil des Moduls. Aber ich lese nirgendswo etwas davon, dass man Pascal lernen soll oder überhaupt eine Programmiersprache, obwohl dies zur Lösung der Übungsaufgaben erforderlich ist.


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber ich lese nirgendswo etwas davon, dass man Pascal lernen soll oder überhaupt eine Programmiersprache, obwohl dies zur Lösung der Übungsaufgaben erforderlich ist.



Wenn es erforderlich ist, zum lösen von Rechenaufgaben erstmal rechnen zu lernen, wird das wohl vorausgesetzt werden, oder? Wo liegt das Problem, sich Pascal oder Delphi zu installieren und eine der leichtesten Programmiersprachen neben VB zu lernen?


----------



## Magogan (2. September 2012)

Guten Morgen! Oh Mann hab ich schlecht geschlafen xD


----------



## seanbuddha (2. September 2012)

Morgen. *Streck und reck*


----------



## Olliruh (2. September 2012)

10 Minuten noch bis Dragonball Z


----------



## Magogan (2. September 2012)

Hmm, ich muss bis morgen warten mit meiner Frage, ob Projektoren auch höhere Konzentrationen von Feinstaub ohne Probleme ertragen können sollten. Niemand kann sie mir beantworten ...


----------



## Konov (2. September 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## Wynn (2. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, ich muss bis morgen warten mit meiner Frage, ob Projektoren auch höhere Konzentrationen von Feinstaub ohne Probleme ertragen können sollten. Niemand kann sie mir beantworten ...



http://www.hifi-forum.de/viewforum-94.html


----------



## Magogan (2. September 2012)

Ja ok, da hab ich mich registriert und man hat sie mir teilweise beantwortet^^

Boah, ich rege mich gerade darüber auf, dass ich hier für die Klausur alle Vorlesungsfolien und Skripte verwenden darf - natürlich nur in ausgedruckter Form. Ich habe, sofern vorhanden, das Skript ausgedruckt (4 Seiten pro Blatt), sonst die Vorlesungsfolien (6 Seiten pro Blatt). Jetzt halte ich einen Papierstapel von stolzen 166 Blättern in der Hand ...

Das sind Druckkosten von mindestens 9,50 Euro, wenn nicht gar mehr - und alles FÜR EINE EINZIGE KLAUSUR! Danach kann ich das alles wegwerfen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. September 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## Ol@f (2. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ziel dieses Fachs/Moduls ist es nicht, Pascal zu lernen, sondern verschiedene Algorithmen für die verschiedensten Probleme kennenzulernen, z.B. Algorithmen zum Suchen und spezielle Datenstrukturen, die das Suchen effizienter machen. Sortieren, Graphenalgorithmen, ... - sowas ist halt Bestandteil des Moduls. Aber ich lese nirgendswo etwas davon, dass man Pascal lernen soll oder überhaupt eine Programmiersprache, obwohl dies zur Lösung der Übungsaufgaben erforderlich ist.


Lol. Im 1. Semester hatte ich eine Vorlesung namens "algorithmische Mathematik". Da gabs die Vorlesungsvoraussetzung, dass man C bzw. C++ kann... Da wird man ja doch innerhalb eines Semesters Pascal lernen können, insbesondere wenn man dazu Übungsaufgaben bekommt.


----------



## Ogil (2. September 2012)

Du studierst ja auch Mathe und nicht Informatik. Und bei Informatikern kann man doch wirklich nicht voraussetzen, dass die eine Programmiersprache beherrschen oder sich eine wirklich einfache Sprache wie Pascal selbst beibringen koennen - was bei Kenntnis einer anderen Programmiersprache nun wirklich kein Ding sein sollte! Zumal die etwas komplexeren Dinge in Pascal (Grafik, Speicherhandling, Inline-ASM) fuer den Kurs wahrscheinlich eh nicht relevant sind. HIER gibt es z.B. ein nettes kleines Tutorial das man locker an einem Nachmittag schafft...


----------



## Legendary (2. September 2012)

Herrliche Ironie ist herrlich. 

Naja manche meinen scheinbar, dass sie im Studium alles in den Arsch gesteckt bekommen. Da sitzt man nicht mehr in der Schule und lässt sich berieseln. Da muss man selbst auch mal was tun. 

@Saji: Ja der MM ist echt episch, wir gehen da ab und zu mittags zum McDonalds wenn ich Berufsschule hab. Daneben ist ja gleich ein Acker.^^


----------



## eMJay (3. September 2012)

Moin ihr Langschläfer


----------



## Fusselkorn (3. September 2012)

Auch von mir Guten Morgen 
Was ein toller morgen Magenschmerzen, Übelkeit und Erbrechen nachher erstmal schön zum Arzt : /


----------



## Doofkatze (3. September 2012)

Guten Morgen. Habe am Samstag zufällig mitbekommen, das bei Günter Jauch gestern das große Thema Internet + Computer sein sollte. Unser Sonntagsschlachtzug fiel aus und irgendwie bin ich plötzlich dort gelandet.

Mit dabei war ein Psychiater und Gutachter. Dessen erste Konfrontation mit dem Internet war damals ein zu erstellendes Gutachten, in dem ein Mord auf die gleiche Weise wie in einem Spiel geschah. Da gab es irgendwen, der zig mal von der gleichen Person auf die gleiche Weise umgebracht wurde (in einem Spiel) und diese Erfahrung einmal umgedreht hat, in Wirklichkeit.
Dieser Psychiater veröffentlichte mehrere Bücher und galt eigentlich als Experte.
In seiner negativen Einstellung flog alle Technik (was nicht ihm selbst gehörte) aus dem Haus, Käufe von Konsolen wurden immer wieder zurückgegeben und seine 3 Kinder durften NUR am PC in seinem Büro ab und zu etwas surfen und nachschauen.
Im Studio warf er dann immer wieder alles durcheinander. Zwar waren die Studien auf die er sich bezieht alle korrekt, z. B. das die Gehirnaktivität spürbar nachlässt, wenn man die Kinder vor die Glotze setzt, jedoch war er schlichtweg nicht in der Lage, den richtigen Schluss zu finden. Es gab immer nur negative Punkte, er unterbrach ständig alle anderen Gäste "das stimmt doch nicht!" und war hochnervig.

Irgendwann kam dann eine nette Erkenntnis. Die in seinem Buch besonders rausgepickten Computerspiele existierten zum Teil nicht, bei anderen zählte er neben dem Hauptspiel (Quake 3) noch weitere Erweiterungen (keine eigenen Spiele) aus. Ergo hat er sich nicht einmal vor so ein Spiel gesetzt. Und genauso verhielt er sich auch. 

Ein Vater, der zugegebenermaßen die Entwicklung der Medienkompetenz etwas zu früh angeht (mit 4 Jahren hat das Kind den eigenen Laptop bekommen) sprach ihn (den Psychiater) daraufhin von der Diskussion frei, einfach weil er leider selbst keine Ahnung hatte, wovon er überhaupt redet. Der Typ wäre fast geplatzt.

Die ganze Geschichte war irgendwie traurig. Ständig wurden Begriffe durcheinander geworfen, Spiele, Fernsehen, Computer und Internet als Übeltäter benannt, dabei der Fortschritt und das Potenzial immer wieder totgeredet. Die anderen Gäste waren irgendwie wacher dabei und hatten weit kompetentere Einstellungen zu dem Thema, eben weil sie auch hinter die Forschungen blickten und nicht wie dieser Psychiater und Experte nur daran kratzten. So ging es dem Rangar Yogeshwah vorwiegend darum, die Eltern darauf hinzuweisen, wie wichtig Medienkontrolle und -Steuerung ist, eben weil diese ganz klar in der Verantwortung stehen.


Insgesamt war die Sendung ganz nett. Die Beiträge wurden ganz vernünftig aufgeteilt, sprich man entlarvte den "Experten" in seinem Hass, nannte jedoch ganz klar positive wie negative Punkte. Herr Jauch hatte immer wieder sinnfreie Fragen eingeworfen, einfach weil er selbst überhaupt nicht mit dem Thema zurechtkam und gar keine Ahnung hatte. Einige Unwahrheiten wurden leider auch genannt. So sind Jungen jetzt plötzlich süchtiger als Mädchen. Irgendwie alles recht schräg, weil ich das Gefühl hatte, mehr von dem Thema zu wissen als die meisten anderen im Studio. Ich war recht dankbar darum, das wenigstens Herr Yogeshwah die gängige Meinung vertrat, obwohl er ständig unterbrochen wurde.


----------



## win3ermute (3. September 2012)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> ich habe gerade die erste folge von The office (nach all den kommentaren auf 9gag etc) angemacht nur um zu realisieren das zur abwechslung die ammis mal was von uns nachgemacht haben. das ist stromberg in amerika



"Stromberg" (2004) ist vom britischen "The Office" (2001) abgekupfert - steht auch im Nachspann. Ergo ist auch die amerikanische "The Office"-Version (2005) nicht eine Nachmache von "Stromberg", sondern der britischen Serie.


----------



## eMJay (3. September 2012)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> Auch von mir Guten Morgen
> Was ein toller morgen Magenschmerzen, Übelkeit und Erbrechen nachher erstmal schön zum Arzt : /


Schwanger


----------



## Davatar (3. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich arbeite gerade an Flöxchen - Das Spiel.
> 
> ES WIRD SO EPISCH SCHLECHT!


RPGMaker?


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2012)

weiss einer wie das ist ?

ard/zdf haben bei allen grossen kabelanbietern ihre verträge gekündigt läuft also 2013 aus und verlangen das sie kostenlos eingespeist werden 

die kabelanbieter verklagen atm jetzt ard/zdf

wenn die kabelanbieter jetzt gewinnen und ard/zdf und die dritten nicht mehr im kabel eingespeist werden dann hätte man dann eine chance aus den gez gebühren rauszukommen ?


----------



## eMJay (3. September 2012)

Bringt nichts da ab 2013 GEZ Gebühren pro Haushalt bezahlt werden müssen. Das Heißt du musst zahlen ob du schaust oder nicht, ob du TV Hast oder nicht. usw. 

Deswegen machen die das auch.


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2012)

gerade seriöse quelle gefunden ^^

http://www.tagesspiegel.de/medien/neue-gez-gebuehr-klage-gegen-gleichmacherei/6960140.html

mal schauen wie das endet ^^


----------



## Fusselkorn (3. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Schwanger



Hurra ich bin ein Biologisches Wunder! Ein schwangerer Mann der keinen Sex hatte


----------



## Davatar (3. September 2012)

Solange die GEZ durch den Staat als Leistungsauftrag vorgeschrieben wird, wird auch jeder mit nem Fernseher GEZ bezahlen müssen. Da müsste schon ne Gesetzesänderung her, dass die GEZ abgeschafft wird.


----------



## eMJay (3. September 2012)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> Hurra ich bin ein Biologisches Wunder! Ein schwangerer Mann der keinen Sex hatte



Josef Empfängnis


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2012)

Fusselkorn schrieb:


> Hurra ich bin ein Biologisches Wunder! Ein schwangerer Mann der keinen Sex hatte






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (3. September 2012)

Der hatte aber schon Sex.


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2012)

Immer noch ungerechtfertigte Gebühren. Ich meine, jeder kennt das Beispiel. aber es ist und bleibt absolut passend. Man darf nicht aufs Amt gehen und Kindergeld verlangen, weils theoretisch möglich ist eins zu bekommen - Gerät ist ja vorhanden.  Man darf auch nicht einfach Rechnungen an Leute schicken, die dein Produkt weder brauchen noch nutzen wollen - die GEZ darfs.


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2012)

Stimmt... Und wieviel Kindergeldempfänger gibt es die Kindergeld beziehen, obwohl sie ihre "Geräte" auch niemals wollten, geschweige denn nutzen wollte, die werden einem auch aufgezwungen wenn man nicht aufpasst


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> RPGMaker?



Jetzt schon ja. Habs zuvor mit dem Gamemaker 8.1 Pro versucht, aber das war mir zu kompliziert  Jetzt wurde aus Jump'N'Shoot ein RPG.


----------



## Davatar (3. September 2012)

Cool, gib Bescheid wenns langsam Richtung Beta geht, dann schau ichs mir an


----------



## Doofkatze (3. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Immer noch ungerechtfertigte Gebühren. Ich meine, jeder kennt das Beispiel. aber es ist und bleibt absolut passend. Man darf nicht aufs Amt gehen und Kindergeld verlangen, weils theoretisch möglich ist eins zu bekommen - Gerät ist ja vorhanden.  Man darf auch nicht einfach Rechnungen an Leute schicken, die dein Produkt weder brauchen noch nutzen wollen - die GEZ darfs.



Es ist ja für mich überhaupt kein Problem, das die GEZ Gebühren dafür benötigt, Radio + öffentlich-rechtliches Fernsehen zu senden. Jedoch sind die Ausmaße einfach zu stark gestiegen. Es kommt mir vor, als wäre es ein Unternehmen, welches auf Gewinnmaximierung aus ist. Ausstattung, gerne. Sendegebühren, von mir aus. Dennoch ist doch fraglich, ob man tatsächlich immer an der Nordsee Riesen-Fußballveranstaltungen benötigt, ob da nicht doch ein kleines Studio mit maximal 100 Gästen und 2 Moderatoren ohne Waldis EM-Klub reicht. Während aber bei Unternehmen dann Kosten eingespart werden, KANN hier die andere Schraube, die Einnahme geändert werden. Und langsam ist es doch echt ein Unding.


----------



## eMJay (3. September 2012)

Dann brauchen wir 30 3. Programme auf den 90% des Tages das gleiche läuft?


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2012)

gerade update gelesen die privaten pro7 media ag/rtl plant derzeit auch ob sie es wie die öffentlichen machen sollen - damit sind die kabelnetzanbieter jetzt unter druck

unsere gebühren werden eh durch die niese inhaliert ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-nBm67Y93Q8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (3. September 2012)

Ich guck nie Fernsehen außer mal WTCC auf Eurosport oder Fussball Länderspiel nebenbei wenns läuft.

Dafür Gebühren zu bezahlen hätte sich vor 20 Jahren auch keiner vorstellen können. ^^


PS: Middach


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Cool, gib Bescheid wenns langsam Richtung Beta geht, dann schau ichs mir an



Ich muss dich aber warnen, das Spiel nimmt das RPG Genre ziemlich auf die Schippe und hat meinen seltsamen Humor


----------



## Davatar (3. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich muss dich aber warnen, das Spiel nimmt das RPG Genre ziemlich auf die Schippe und hat meinen seltsamen Humor


Umso besser. Heute sind eh viele RPGs Kopien von anderen Spielen, da bin ich für alles Neue gleich zu haben, auch wenns seltsam ist 

Zur GEZ-Diskussion: Wenns nach mir ginge, gäbs da genau einen einzelnen Kanal, der durch die GEZ bezahlt wird und auf dem würden den ganzen Tag lang Nachrichten und der Wetterbericht gesendet. Die Nachrichten würden 2x am Tag aktualisiert, so dass morgens zig Mal der selbe Bericht von 0-12 Uhr läuft und nachmittags ein aktualisierter von 12-24 Uhr (sprich Wiederholungen). Das würde absolut genügen, um den Leistungsauftrag zu erfüllen. Alles was drüber hinaus geht ist persönlicher Luxus, den man sich leisten kann, wenn man will. Ich selbst schaue kein Fern mehr, seitdem ich bei meinen Eltern ausgezogen bin und sehs auch nicht ein, warum ich den Mist bezahlen soll. Bzw. wenns so wäre wie ich geschrieben hab, dann würd ichs einsehn, denn dann würd das Geld auch nur dorthin fliessen, wofür es gedacht ist.


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dafür Gebühren zu bezahlen hätte sich vor 20 Jahren auch keiner vorstellen können. ^^



Ich würde sogar ein vielfaches dafür bezahlen, wenn man dafür sämtliche Privatsender komplett einstampft...


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2012)

also paar privatsender sind mir lieber als musikantenstadl und co ^^

und wenn die mal spielfilme bringen dann erst 22 oder 24 uhr nachts ^^


----------



## ego1899 (3. September 2012)

Naja mir geht es um das Gesamtprogramm... Irgendwelche Pseudo-Prominenten die durch Millionen von Einspielern und durch das komplette Tagesprogramm durchgefeatured werden weil sie nen neuen Film, ein neues Album, nen neuen Privatporno oder sonstwas haben.
Die Nachrichten in denen zwischen Irak-Krieg/ Afghanistan über Udo Lindenbergs Haarausfall, putzige kleine Hundewelpen berichtet wird und die Topmeldung entweder lautet wer jetzt neuerdings mit wem f**** oder wo ohne Hößchen gesehen wurde...

Das ganze noch garniert mit ellenlangen Werbeblöcken, "Nur noch 1 Spot" Einspielern, hirnlosen Gewinnspielen... Und Spielfilme die ich vor 3 Jahren schon gesehen habe mit mehr Werbung als eigentlicher Film...
Und das im normalen Programm, vom niveaulosen Assi-TV Sendungen auf RTL & Co. mal ganz abgesehen, die hab ich noch gar nich erwähnt...

Und das ist alles was mir so auffällt, obwohl ich sowas wirklich nur mitbekomme wenn ich woanders zu Gast bin oder zwischen Tagesschau, irgendwelchen Dokus oder einigen wenigen ausgewählten Digitalen Sendern hin und her schalte.
Ansonsten dient mein TV ausschließlich als Lichtquelle.

Ganz ehrlich, da guck ich mir lieber 12 Stunden Musikantenstadl an...  Da kann ich mein Hirn wenigstens abschalten und mich berieseln lassen ohne mich über die globale Volksverdummung aufzuregen...


----------



## win3ermute (3. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Zur GEZ-Diskussion: Wenns nach mir ginge, gäbs da genau einen einzelnen Kanal, der durch die GEZ bezahlt wird und auf dem würden den ganzen Tag lang Nachrichten und der Wetterbericht gesendet.



So extrem muß es ja nicht sein - es reichten drei Kanäle (zwei, um eine gesunde Konkurrenz in der Qualität voranzutreiben; dazu den superben französich-deutschen "Crossover" arte mit echtem Ausnahmeprogramm). Dinge wie "Wetten daß?" etc. haben nix mit "Bildungs- und Informationsauftrag" zu tun; da müssen wieder hochwertige Dokus her, bei denen es egal ist, welche Quote die bringen, solange sie qualitativ hochwertig sind (arte kann das - der Rest offenbar nicht).

Zur Lage der Dokus hier mal ein Text von Gert Monheim - der Mann weiß, wovon er redet (und gilt wohl jetzt als "Nestbeschmutzer" bei den öffentlich-rechtlichen): Klick


----------



## Reflox (3. September 2012)

Schön zusehen wie hier alles immer mehr verkümmert.


----------



## Saji (3. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schön zusehen wie hier alles immer mehr verkümmert.



Und du allen voran, wie?


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2012)

Verkümmert?


----------



## Ellesmere (3. September 2012)

Frag mich auch, was hier verkümmert? Das Niveau? Eigentlich nicht. Das Fernsehprogramm? Auf jedenfall!


----------



## Saji (3. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Verkümmert?



Ja, wie deine Primeln auf dem Balkon. D:


----------



## Konov (3. September 2012)

Warscheinlich meinte er in Deutschland generell, nicht im buffed Forum ^^


----------



## H2OTest (3. September 2012)

Wenn überhaupt meint er die Schweiz ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. September 2012)

hot gurls we hav problems 2, we're just like u, accept we're hot ...


----------



## Schrottinator (3. September 2012)

except, not accept


----------



## Legendary (3. September 2012)

grammar nazi!

ok...eigentlich muss ich dir zustimmen.


----------



## eMJay (4. September 2012)

Guten morggggggääääääääähhhhhhnnnnn 

Schon wieder  eine Stunde wach.


----------



## Saji (4. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Guten morggggggääääääääähhhhhhnnnnn
> 
> Schon wieder  eine Stunde wach.



Moin, ich geh erst mal pennen.


----------



## eMJay (4. September 2012)

Ein leben hast du


----------



## Magogan (4. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Ein leben hast du


Das haben wir alle, hoffe ich.


----------



## LarsW (4. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Verkümmert?



Jeden morgen..auch heute!
"Morgen."


----------



## Konov (4. September 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## bkeleanor (4. September 2012)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> except, not accept



damn it...meinen Einsatz verpasst.
aber vorbildlich vertreten schrotti :-)


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeeen!

Kennt Ihr das, wenn man aufwacht und man unheimlich gut gelaunt ist, bloss weil man durch den Schlaf in der Nacht so gut erholt ist? Heute schon das zweite Mal in Folge. Danke Dir, Bett 

Da fühlt man sich, als hätte man in nem kreisrunden Bett Yoga gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was man nicht alles findet im Netz...


----------



## eMJay (4. September 2012)

Frühstück Nummer 2


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Frühstück Nummer 2


Kommen danach noch 11-Uhr-Imbiss, Mittagessen, 4-Uhr-Tee, Abendessen, Nachtmahl und Mitternachtssnack, Mr.Hobbit?


----------



## eMJay (4. September 2012)

Nö aber um 12 Mittag Nummer 1 und dann so um 17 Uhr Mittag Nummer 2 was eigentlich auch Abendessen ist. 

Hobbit leben ist doch schön. Ringe zerstören, Abenteuer usw.


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A7UkUKk8LAo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## eMJay (4. September 2012)

Da freue ich mich schon darauf


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Was man nicht alles findet im Netz...



Was man nicht alles sucht im Netz... 


Moooiiiiin!


----------



## eMJay (4. September 2012)

Schaukelbett oder Wippbett ist schon irgendwie cool


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2012)

Google schrieb:
			
		

> Was man nicht alles sucht im Netz...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (4. September 2012)

Habe mich die letzten Tage wieder getraut, etwas DotA spielen zu wollen. Ich bin da ja wirklich ein alter Sack, habe tausende Spiele hinter mir und bin üblicherweise in der Lage, noch so einige Spiele zu drehen, habe ein ganz brauchbares Verständnis dafür, mit Sunstrikes, Arrows, Raketen oder Hooks zu treffen, kann sogar so ein Spiel ganz gut lesen und Potenzial auch erkennen.

Leider teilen viele Spieler nicht mehr meine Einstellung. Wenn es schlecht läuft, weil die Gegner einen leichten Vorsprung haben, weil sie 1-2 Gangs nach 20 Minuten gut zuende brachten und in dieser Szene besser zusammengearbeitet haben, dann wird das Spiel als verloren angesehen. Da stellen sich dann direkt 1-3 Leute in die Basis oder hauen sich durch den Wald, anstatt es überhaupt zu probieren. Es folgt die Forderung nach Switchmöglichkeiten, ansonsten "i solo woods and wont def". Ja, das macht richtig Spaß.

Switchen ist eh der größte Irrsinn überhaupt. Gedacht, um Spiele zu balancieren, wenn plötzlich 2 Spieler ohne Grund abhauen, muss es nun ein faires Spiel sein. Da kann das Spiel entschieden sein, wie es will. Es wird direkt damit gedroht, das Spiel zu verlassen, wenn nicht sofort der beste Spieler der einen Seite nun ein 4v4 ermöglicht, sodass die ehemals schlechtere Gruppe nun noch siegt.

Es ist echt einfach nur traurig. Noch vor Spawn der ersten Creepwelle (quasi der Beginn des Krieges) wird man angemault, das man die falschen Items baut und ja soooo ein Noob ist, wobei nie unterschieden wird zwischen einem zufälligen "Public"spiel ohne Bekannte (quasi ein zufälliger Dungeon oder ein Schlachtfeld) und einem Wettkampfspiel (quasi rated BGs oder Arena). Immer liegt man falsch und wird zum Noob erklärt. Es folgen sinnlose Kickvotes, weil jemand 1-2 mal stirbt. Das der Gegner auch schwächere Spieler hat, das ist total egal. Man ist IMMER der Einzige mit völligen Noobteams.

DotA war mal so ein schönes Spiel. Die Dota-League ermöglichte einem, sehr brauchbare Spiele auf höherem Niveau zu spielen, die immer 40-50 Minuten brauchten, wenn man oder ein guter Spieler eines anderen Teams nicht gerade alleine alles zerfetzten. Heute fallen in den von Bots geleiteten Spielen 3 Gangs und direkt wird gesagt "das wird nix, wenn ihr nicht mit mir spielt, spiel ich halt gar nich". Jeder ist sich selbst der Nächste. Es ist dann plötzlich gut nicht zu sterben. Und wenn dann das halt bedeutet, dass das eigene Team 4v5 spielen muss, dann ist das halt Pech, egal ob man ein Charakter ist, der mit gutem Equipment viel drehen kann oder aber einen Charakter hat, der anfangs deutlich stärker ist, aber später seine ehemaligen Vorteile ganz klar einbüßt (weil die Leute unsichtbares Getier sehen können oder aber weil die Zauber ja begrenzten Schaden machen und nicht gegen den höheren Trefferpunkt-Pool anstinken können).

Gestern waren es 2 von 2 Spielen, die aufgegeben wurden, weil man sich in die Ecke stellte und auf die Niederlage wartete, weil das Gegnerteam in 2 Kämpfen ne gute Figur machte. So etwas kann nach 70 Minuten spielentscheidend sein, weil man dann 90 Sekunden nicht ins Spiel eingreifen kann, wenn  man stirbt. Nach 20 Minuten jedoch ist jeder so schnell wieder da, das die Gegner gar nicht richtig in unsere Base kommen. Außerdem kommt es eben doch auf das Teamsetup an. Natürlich hat man es gegen 4 Nuker anfangs schwer, gerade wenn man hauptsächlich mit normalen Angriffen arbeitet. Dafür dreht sich das Spiel aber später. Deswegen NIMMT man ja eben diese Helden. Eben weil sie in der Lage sind, später ein Gegnerteam im Alleingang auszuhebeln, wenn man mal 5 Minuten farmen konnte.


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. September 2012)

Banane!


----------



## win3ermute (4. September 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Banane!



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwA2ZBsUpt8[/youtube]

Frag nicht ^^


----------



## Wynn (4. September 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Banane!



Die Früchte stehen dabei als Code für den Beziehungsstatus der Autorinnen – zum Beispiel *Cherry *für “In Beziehung”, *Pineapple *für “Es ist kompliziert” und *Blueberry *für “Single”.​
Eine Kettenmail forderte Frauen auf, mit ihren kryptischen Statusmeldungen sowohl Verwirrung zu stiften als auch Aufmerksamkeit zu erregen: _“Let’s show everyone how powerful women are!” _Hintergrund ist einmal mehr eine “Breast Cancer Awareness”-Kampagne. Es darf bezweifelt werden, dass durch solche *Online-Flashmobs* mehr Frauen zur *Brustkrebs-Vorsorgeuntersuchung* gehen – darum geht’s auch nicht. Was bei solchen und ähnlichen Aktionen (etwa dem seelenlosen Ziegelstein) zählt, ist das Gefühl der *Zugehörigkeit zu einem verschworenen Zirkel der Insider*.​
Für alle, die aufgrund ihres Geschlechts oder aus sonstigen Gründen _keine _Insider sind, hier die Erklärung des *Obst-Codes*:​

*Heidelbeere (Blueberry)*: Ich bin single (I’m single)
*Ananas (Pineapple)*: Es ist kompliziert (It’s complicated)
*Himbeere (Raspberry)*: Bin mehrgleisig unterwegs (I’m a touch and go woman)
*Apfel (Apple)*: Verlobt (Engaged)
*Kirsche (Cherry)*: In einer Beziehung (In a relationship)
*Banane (Banana*): Verheiratet (I’m married)
*Avocado*: Ich bin “die andere” (I’m the “other one”)
*Erdbeere (Strawberry)*: Kann den Richtigen nicht finden (Can’t find the right one)
*Zitrone (Lemon)*: Wäre gern single (Wish I was single)
*Traube (Grape)*: Möchte heiraten (Wants to get married)
*Orange*: Schau mich nur um (Likes to just “Look”)


----------



## Konov (4. September 2012)

Middach


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Haha Schlock is ja mal geil 

Moooin


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. September 2012)

@Doofkatze.

Das mit den Leavern hat mir irgendwann den Spaß an Dota2 genommen. Also ich spiele das nicht viel, aber ich hab glaube ich noch kein einziges Spiel gehabt wo am Ende noch alle 10 Spieler da waren.

Zu Dota1 hab ich leider keinen Draht gehabt. Als das ganze mit WC3 Funmaps anfing, war ich voll dabei. Nur Dota war damals eine der wenigen Funmaps die mir (persönlich) absolut keinen Spaß machte. Erst Jahre später konnte LoL meine Aufmerksamkeit erregen (dank Angry Joe).

Das sich die Leute über falsche Items und schlechte Scores aufregen ist einfach der Zeitgeist. Ich genieße immer wieder Spiele wo Spieler wegen Items geflamet werden und am Ende MVP sind.

btw.: noch jemand hier der GemTD gespielt hat? ^^


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2012)

Ich wusste es: Immer wenns mir morgens so gut geht, ist das ein Zeichen für maximalen Stress in der Arbeit, der auf mich zukommen wird. Heute wars wieder das Selbe. Server, die abstürzen, Fehler, dies "eigentlich nicht geben dürfte", seltsame Verhaltensweisen und ein Davatar, der sich einfach nur Feierabend wünscht          . Bah, noch 2 Wochen in dieser bescheuerten Arbeitsumgebung, dann hab ichs endlich überlebt.


Edit: Zum Glück gehts heute noch ins Lindy Hop, dann is wieder jut


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

War es gestern auch schon so schlimm nach deinem erholamen Schlaf?

Na dann wünsche ich dir heute eine absolut grauenhafte Nacht 

BTW: Hier is ja NIIIIIIX LOOOOOS


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2012)

So erste Klausur hinter mir... könnt ne 1 werden... oder auch ne 5


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Was denn für ein Fach? 

Naja aber keine 6, also immer optimistisch bleiben...


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> War es gestern auch schon so schlimm nach deinem erholamen Schlaf?
> 
> Na dann wünsche ich dir heute eine absolut grauenhafte Nacht


Thihihi, wars tatsächlich


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Oh war falscher Fred ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Was denn für ein Fach?
> 
> Naja aber keine 6, also immer optimistisch bleiben...



Grund, Ordnung und Recht. 

Zusammenfassend = Es ist Gesellschaft


----------



## ego1899 (4. September 2012)

Dann hoffe ich mal das du *recht* bald ein Ergebnis zurück bekommst und die Note in *Ordnung* geht, damit du *Grund* zum feiern hast...


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal das du *recht* bald ein Ergebnis zurück bekommst und die Note in *Ordnung* geht, damit du *Grund* zum feiern hast...






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQZi7tmWhR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2012)

Danke Davatar, musste ich es net raussuchen  

Und gefeiert wird so oder so, trotzdem merci


----------



## Davatar (5. September 2012)

Morgeeen Kinners!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2012)

Und so liebe Kinder macht man Gulasch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (5. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und so liebe Kinder macht man Gulasch
> 
> [...]




Das video ist voll heftig, gestern bei chilloutzone gesehen. ^^

Guten Morgen!


----------



## eMJay (5. September 2012)

stehen die danach auf?


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2012)

Ist das wichtig? 

*Kaffee schlürf*


----------



## Edou (5. September 2012)

Als ich das Video gesehn habe, hab ich mir gedacht "Ouh, das muss bestimmt weh tun"..ich hab trotzdem gelacht.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. September 2012)

Hab gestern Paralympics eingeschaltet. Blindenfußball. Super Sport :-)


----------



## Edou (5. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Hab gestern Paralympics eingeschaltet. Blindenfußball. Super Sport :-)



Ich glaub als Torwart biste da am hintern. Ich mein der Ball klingelt ja, aber trotzdem...:<

Ich sollte mal mein Zeug packen, aber ich kann mich dazu nicht überwinden gerade...zu faul. :< Dabei hab ich nurnoch 2h zeit dazu.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. September 2012)

Warum? Der Torwart ist nicht blind! Der ist die Person, die die Anweisungen gibt.


----------



## Edou (5. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Warum? Der Torwart ist nicht blind! Der ist die Person, die die Anweisungen gibt.



Achso..okay das wusste ich nicht. :0 Na dann ist das ja noch in Ordnung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2012)

Der Torwart ist nicht blind? 

Hmm, jetzt klingt das schon viel weniger toll.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der Torwart ist nicht blind?
> 
> Hmm, jetzt klingt das schon viel weniger toll.



Dafür ist es olympisch^^


----------



## eMJay (5. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ist das wichtig?
> 
> *Kaffee schlürf*



Würde mich interessieren vor allem wie es dem Typen geht  Der war so schnell am Boden.


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2012)

Der wird noch gedacht haben: "Schau mal, ne Welle" und schon wurd's dunkel. Hehehe.


----------



## Edou (5. September 2012)

Der Steuermann da, der im weißen, der hatte ja einen tollen fall. Über den lach ich am meisten.


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2012)

Meine Reden?.
Käffchen, anyone?


----------



## Konov (5. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meine Reden?.
> Käffchen, anyone?



Ne danke hatte schon eins ^^


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2012)

Ich erzähl' Euch mal was. Ich kann diese Mittwoch(e)? nicht leiden. Weder Fisch noch Fleisch, das Wochenende ist noch ewig weit weg und das letzte ist jetzt am weitesten entfernt. 

Da kann man wirklich depressiv werden, vor allem, wenn man den ganzen Vormittag bloß rumsitzt und dann ab 14 Uhr zum Arbeiten geht.


----------



## Edou (5. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich erzähl' Euch mal was. Ich kann diese Mittwoch(e)? nicht leiden. Weder Fisch noch Fleisch, das Wochenende ist noch ewig weit weg und das letzte ist jetzt am weitesten entfernt.
> 
> Da kann man wirklich depressiv werden, vor allem, wenn man den ganzen Vormittag bloß rumsitzt und dann ab 14 Uhr zum Arbeiten geht.



Ich hab Ferien, noch bis Dienstag. Also weiß ich nicht wovon du redest. Vorallem weil meine Familie und ich zuhause noch sehr viel Renovierungsarbeiten haben. Da ich über die 2 1/2 Wochen bei meiner Mama (Leiblichen Eltern getrennt, Vater neu geheiratet) war und so gut wie Frei hatte. Das hieß 2 1/2 Wochen: Suchten, Suchten, Suuuuuchten.

Aber ab heute Mittag heißt es wieder keine Zeit und Work...the whole Day! Nichtmal das Wochenende ist großartig frei, da heißt es dann Gartenarbeit. :s


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2012)

Tolles Stichwort. Ich sollte so langsam mal die Wand im Kinderzimmer grundieren, damit ich anfangen kann zu tapezieren und Laminat muß auch noch rein. Vorher sollte aber noch der Boden von den Klebstoffresten des ranzigen Teppichs entfernt werden und dann müssen ja auch noch die Möbel bestellt und bezahlt werden. Dieses Wochenende komme ich aber nicht dazu weil die Connichi in Kassel ist und ich da hinfahre. WiesollichdasbloßallesschaffendaswirdeinfachvielzuvielfürmichichglaubeichbinsolangsamreiffürdieKlapp......


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (5. September 2012)

Mach dir selbst net so ein Stress. ^^

Ich schreib mich warscheinlich morgen erstmal bei der Uni ein, hab so langsam genug überlegt was ich mache 

Ansonsten chill ich vormittags auch gerne rum. Das Wetter ist nicht so prall, die Supermärkte sind überfüllt.... also die meisten Sachen mach ich erst Nachmittags oder Abends, ist viel angenehmer.
Und wenns zur Uni geht, dann ist vormittags sowieso keine Zeit mehr


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2012)

Studienfach?


----------



## Konov (5. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Studienfach?



Warscheinlich Turkologie und Rechtswissenschaften

Nur um Google vorzubeugen:
Turkologie ist die türkische Sprache, Kultur der Moderne etc.

Rechtswissenschaften dürfte klar sein, so ne art Light Variante von Jura (letzteres nur mit Staatsexamen)


----------



## eMJay (5. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Tolles Stichwort. Ich sollte so langsam mal die Wand im Kinderzimmer grundieren, damit ich anfangen kann zu tapezieren und Laminat muß auch noch rein. Vorher sollte aber noch der Boden von den Klebstoffresten des ranzigen Teppichs entfernt werden und dann müssen ja auch noch die Möbel bestellt und bezahlt werden. Dieses Wochenende komme ich aber nicht dazu weil die Connichi in Kassel ist und ich da hinfahre. WiesollichdasbloßallesschaffendaswirdeinfachvielzuvielfürmichichglaubeichbinsolangsamreiffürdieKlapp......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich versuche erstmal eine Wohnung zu finden.... und das ist bei uns nicht so einfach bevor ich das Kinderzimmer einrichten starten kann. In der jetzigen Wohnung möchte ich das sehr ungern machen. Und ich hab nur noch bis Februar Zeit.


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2012)

Turkologie habe ich tatsächlich richtig interpretiert auch wenn es lustig gewesen wäre, wenn es ein Studienfach über ihn hier geben würde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wieso gibst du dich mit Jura-light ab, wenn du doch ein richtig fetter Staatsanwalt oder sogar Bundesstaatsanwalt werden könntest? Ist der qualitative Unterschied so groß zwischen Rechtswissenschaften und Jura? 

Für mich wäre studieren ja nichts (mehr). Wenn man erstmal zehn Jahre lang regulär Gehalt bekommt, gewöhnt man sich ziemlich schnell daran.





@eMJay
Was die Wohnung angeht habe ich wirklich Glück gehabt. Wir wohnen etwas außerhalb von Ulm und zahlen für 110m² gerade mal 600 Euro kalt. Bis wir in fünf Jahren anfangen was eigenes zu bauen, werden wir definitiv hier bleiben.


----------



## Theopa (5. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Rechtswissenschaften dürfte klar sein, so ne art Light Variante von Jura (letzteres nur mit Staatsexamen)



Also mein Staatsexamen-Studiengang heißt auch Rechtswissenschaften, Jura is mehr oder weniger ein umganssprachlicher Name dafür. 

Du wirst wohl einen Bachelor (LL machen.


----------



## eMJay (5. September 2012)

Die Wohnung in der ich jetzt drin bin ist eigentlich auch fast perfekt nur das Haus steht an der falschen Stelle- direkt an der Hauptstraße durchs Kaff. Dafür ist der Preis auch geil. 4 Zimmer 116qm für 525 Warm. 
Das heißt im Sommer ( Fenster auf) sind wir regelmäßig zwischen 5-6 Wach und meine Frau kann dann nicht mehr schlaffen bis sie aufstehen muss. Oder man wird mitten in der Nach von einem Affen mir lauter Musik, einem LKW der mal wieder jenseits von gut und böse durchs Kaff brettert- wach.
Bauen war auch schon eine Überlegung aber da fehlt noch etwas an Kleingeld. 
Wir sind auch bereit bis 600 Euro Kalt auszugeben aber. Die Wohnungen sind hier alle entweder zu klein 80qm, vergeben oder wenn dann mal eine ist bekommt die eine Familie mit 2 oder mehr Kindern. Und unsere Einrichtung ist inzwischen schon auf eine 4 Zimmerwohnung ausgelegt und auf ein großes Wohnzimmer.


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Moooin ihr!



eMJay schrieb:


> Oder man wird mitten in der Nach von einem Affen mir lauter Musik, einem LKW der mal wieder jenseits von gut und böse durchs Kaff brettert- wach.



Oh ja das is echt nich angenehm... Gerade jetzt wo die Maut kommen soll, da werden bestimmt noch einige LKW´s mehr bei dir vorbei rollen weil sie ausweichen... ^^

Hatte das mal ähnlich jahrelang. Zwar nicht an einer Hauptstraße, jedoch ganz am Rande vom Frankfurt mit ner Ausfahrt von der Bundesstraße die natürlich jeder nutzte um in die Innenstadt zu kommen und zw. 6 und 8 Uhr an meinem Fenster vorbeizubrettern. Bei meinem leichten Schlaf war das unmöglich da ein Auge zuzukriegen. Ärgerlich wenn man um diese Zeit von ner 12 Stunden Nachtschicht kommt


----------



## LarsW (5. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und wenns zur Uni geht, dann ist vormittags sowieso keine Zeit mehr





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




(Sorry- musste einfach sein! )


----------



## eMJay (5. September 2012)

Das ist jetzt schon eine Abkürzung.


----------



## xynlovesit (5. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> WiesollichdasbloßallesschaffendaswirdeinfachvielzuvielfürmichichglaubeichbinsolangsamreiffürdieKlapp......
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wenn dir das alles so stressig wird, dann mach doch mal eine Bootsfahrt.. hab gehoert das kann sehr entspannend sein.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und jetzt erstmal zum Starbucks fahren und dann ab zur Schule.


----------



## eMJay (5. September 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> wenn dir das alles so stressig wird, dann mach doch mal eine Bootsfahrt.. hab gehoert das kann sehr entspannend sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist gemein. 

Aber lustig


----------



## Davatar (5. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich erzähl' Euch mal was. Ich kann diese Mittwoch(e)? nicht leiden. Weder Fisch noch Fleisch, das Wochenende ist noch ewig weit weg und das letzte ist jetzt am weitesten entfernt.
> 
> Da kann man wirklich depressiv werden, vor allem, wenn man den ganzen Vormittag bloß rumsitzt und dann ab 14 Uhr zum Arbeiten geht.


Du siehst das völlig falsch. Mittwoch Mittag hat man bereits die Hälfte der Woche hinter sich und der Rest bis zum Wochenende ist fast geschafft 

Wenn, dann sind die Dienstage übel: Am Montag kann man sich damit abfinden, dass Montag ist und man deswegen ne miese Laune hat, aber am Dienstag gehts immernoch fast die ganze Woche bis zum Wochenende! Daher sind die Dienstage viiiiiiel schlimmer als die Mittwoche.


----------



## eMJay (5. September 2012)

Hey und Dienstag ist der beste Tag der Woche ist am weitesten von Montag entfernt. Bitte nur in die Zukunft denken


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Hey und Dienstag ist der beste Tag der Woche ist am weitesten von Montag entfernt. Bitte nur in die Zukunft denken



Das wäre dann aber der neue Mittwoch weil der Freitag dann in beide Richtungen recht weit weg ist


----------



## Konov (5. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und wieso gibst du dich mit Jura-light ab, wenn du doch ein richtig fetter Staatsanwalt oder sogar Bundesstaatsanwalt werden könntest? Ist der qualitative Unterschied so groß zwischen Rechtswissenschaften und Jura?



Naja ich könnte es nicht mit Turkologie kombinieren. ^^

Und ich glaube es wäre auch nicht unerheblich schwieriger bzw. umfangreicher. Tja und das Geld-Argument zieht bei mir eh nicht. Geld spielt für mich eine sekundäre Rolle, mir gehts mehr darum (m)eine "persönliche Erfüllung" zu finden. 




Theopa schrieb:


> Also mein Staatsexamen-Studiengang heißt auch Rechtswissenschaften, Jura is mehr oder weniger ein umganssprachlicher Name dafür.
> 
> Du wirst wohl einen Bachelor (LL machen.



Jupp ist ein 2-Fach Bachelor!





LarsW schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> (Sorry- musste einfach sein! )



Warten wirs ab 



@Mittwoch
Ist doch Bergfest!


----------



## Noxiel (5. September 2012)

Ich fühl' mich etwas zappelig, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. Ich glaube der Kaffee ist doch etwas zu stark geraten. 

Darauf tanz ich doch glatt:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/8660334/PSY_GANGNAM_STYLE_german_sub


----------



## Konov (5. September 2012)

Ich trinke grad auch schon wieder ein Käffchen... na sowas


----------



## eMJay (5. September 2012)

hmmm käffchen .... eine gute Idee.


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gvJ4lxAr6-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Ich bestelle mir gleich ne Party-Pizza mit 3 Belägen.

Jeder Poster nach mir darf jeweils einen Belag nennen, die ersten 3 Gewinnen


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2012)

Kot


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Hahaha... xD

Haben die glaub ich nich, jedenfalls nich auf der Karte...


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hahaha... xD
> 
> Haben die glaub ich nich, jedenfalls nich auf der Karte...



Mhm...dann nimm einfach Thunfisch, sieht fast genauso aus.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. September 2012)

Radieschen


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Radieschen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lcw6DXAR__o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Mhm...dann nimm einfach Thunfisch, sieht fast genauso aus.



Schmeckt auch genauso...


Nee nee ich hab eh schon längst bestellt. Erstens hab ich sowieso nicht mit ernsthaften Antworten gerechnet und außerdem hab ich keine Lust auf Experimente...

Ich war viel mehr neugierig wer hier welchen Geschmack hat. In dem ein oder anderem Thread standen mir teilweise schon die Haare zu Berge


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Nee nee ich hab eh schon längst bestellt. Erstens hab ich sowieso nicht mit ernsthaften Antworten gerechnet und außerdem hab ich keine Lust auf Experimente...



Mongo!


----------



## H2OTest (5. September 2012)

fetakäse! ich will aber n bild


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. September 2012)

Hey Radieschen sind lecker... ich liebe die


----------



## ego1899 (5. September 2012)

Ich muss zugeben ich hab noch nie Radieschen gegessen, aber auf enr Pizza kann ich mir sowas irgendwie nicht vorstellen...

Es haben natürlich die 3 gewonnen die mir sofort ne PM geschrieben haben. 
Die Gewinner sind alles Klassiker: Salami, Schinken und Peperoni 

Und Fetakäse auf ner Pizza pfui... Dazu muss ich auch sagen das ich absolut keinen käse esse, außer auf eienr Pizza eben, aber dann auch nur der benötigte, keine Besonderheiten ^^


----------



## Wynn (5. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Mhm...dann nimm einfach Thunfisch, sieht fast genauso aus.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (5. September 2012)

Du magst keinen Käse außer auf Pizza?

Ich muss mein Mongo erweitern auf Supermongo. :>


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Davatar (6. September 2012)

Morgen!

Meine Favoritenpizza ist: Schinken, Speck-Streifen, Chorizo (scharfe Salami), Knoblauch und ein Ei in der Mitte  Maximal ungesund, dafür maximal lecker


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2012)

nee ich esse mal jetzt eine Mahnschnecke und trinke ein käffchen dazu. 

Pizza hatte ich schon gestern


----------



## Rifter (6. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Meine Favoritenpizza ist: Schinken, Speck-Streifen, Chorizo (scharfe Salami), Knoblauch und ein Ei in der Mitte  Maximal ungesund, dafür maximal lecker






eMJay schrieb:


> nee ich esse mal jetzt eine Mahnschnecke und trinke ein käffchen dazu.
> 
> Pizza hatte ich schon gestern



Pizza am Morgen?    hart  

Donnerstag noch einmal schlafen dann is FREItag... jaja ich gehör zu den unglücklichen die ihren Job hassen...


----------



## Davatar (6. September 2012)

Du trinkst den da?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du Vampir?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder Vampirella? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2012)

nee nicht frühs... abends

hab aber vor 20 min. Pizzalaberkäs gehabt.


----------



## eMJay (6. September 2012)

Nee nicht den.... so braunes Zeug in einer Tasse. Aus Kaffeebohnen. 

und wenn schon dann bitte





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (6. September 2012)

Morgen 

Ich hasse Hotlines wo keiner dran geht... PLS HOLD THA LINEEE

Bei der Uni pennen noch alle


----------



## ego1899 (6. September 2012)

Guten Morgen Buffed! Guten Morgen Pizza! Mmmhhhh


----------



## Wynn (6. September 2012)

in der mikrowelle nochmal warm oder kalt ?


----------



## xynlovesit (6. September 2012)

So jetzt erstmal fertig machen, dann Kaffee holen, dann Schule -.-


----------



## ego1899 (6. September 2012)

Kalt. Da bin ich eigentlich nie so ein Fan von aber bei der geht das ^^
Ich find aufgewärmte Pizza schmeckt sowieso beschissen, dann lieber so...


----------



## Doofkatze (6. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Kalt. Da bin ich eigentlich nie so ein Fan von aber bei der geht das ^^
> Ich find aufgewärmte Pizza schmeckt sowieso beschissen, dann lieber so...




Kommt drauf an, wie gut der Pizza-Futzie ist. Meiner kann gute Pizzen machen, die schmecken auch am zweiten Tag gut, sind dann halt nur bis zur Aufwärmung kalt :-)
Hat halt seit knapp 15 Jahren den gleichen Laden mit gleicher Qualität und macht alles alleine.


----------



## Davatar (6. September 2012)

Dirty Javascript-Hack, MUAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PVTQa7SNK8g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (6. September 2012)

die aguilera hatte halt bis jetzt jede sparte durch ohne grosse pr blamage  

wobei ich das offizille musicvideo besser fand auch wenns es nur abends ab 22 uhr ausgestrahlt wurde ^^

[dailymotion]x26tnj[/dailymotion]

oder wo die 4 das moulin rogue lied brachte bis auf pink und aguilera hat man irgendwie von den nichts mehr gehört ^^

[dailymotion]xh227[/dailymotion]


----------



## Reflox (6. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

krishtuns pls


----------



## ego1899 (6. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (7. September 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## Ellesmere (7. September 2012)

Mörgähn!


----------



## Davatar (7. September 2012)

Morgen!

Herbstzeit ist Nebelzeit.


----------



## win3ermute (7. September 2012)

F*ck Dich, Morgen; ich hasse Dich! *grummel* woisderverdammtekaffee?!


----------



## ego1899 (7. September 2012)

Wieso denn? Heute ist so ein wuuuunderschöner Tag. Das Wetter is Bombe, die Eintracht gewinnt heute abend auswärts 1:12, vorher wird noch gegrillt und dann richtig schön gesoffen abends...


----------



## Magogan (7. September 2012)

Wie kann ein Paket bitte 6 Tage brauchen, um bei mir anzukommen? -.-


----------



## Tânga (7. September 2012)

hat jemand gerade zeit und lust mir nen WoW-Rolle der Auferstehung zu schicken?


----------



## ego1899 (7. September 2012)

Ja Mago kein Plan. Lebst du am Nordpol oder so? Vielleicht der Grund warum du Probleme mit deinem Kabelanschluss hast.
Und die ganzen Geräte gehen kältebedingt kaputt 

Naja kommt drauf an wo du bestellt hast. Wenn das bei Ebay war wird der Verkäufer es einfach nich sofort verschickt haben, ansonsten eher ungewöhnlich...


----------



## Magogan (7. September 2012)

Amazon -.-


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2012)

1und1 -.- ... nur 2 Querstraßen weiter gibt es die 50 MBit mit 10 Mbit Upstream ..  im Wohnblock bei mir natürlich nicht...


----------



## ego1899 (7. September 2012)

Tja der gemeine Pöbel muss mit langsamer Leitung zurecht kommen...


----------



## Doofkatze (7. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> 1und1 -.- ... nur 2 Querstraßen weiter gibt es die 50 MBit mit 10 Mbit Upstream .. im Wohnblock bei mir natürlich nicht...



Nur 200 Meter weiter hätte ich einen Kabelanschluss und somit DSL 16000 bei Unity Media ... So habe ich DSL 786 und ein suboptimalen DVBT Empfang mitten in einem Tal. 

Glaub mir, es kann schlimmer kommen^^


----------



## ego1899 (7. September 2012)

DSL 786, dass kenn ich gar nich xD

Na gut, ein schönes WE und so ich geh mich jetzt betrinken Fußball fängt ja bald an um 6 viel Spaß!


----------



## Wynn (7. September 2012)

ich bin ab oktober bei kabel deutschland mit 32k 

reicht völlig mir dazu kommt dann noch das kabel tv


----------



## eMJay (7. September 2012)

Internet ist Top bei Kabel

aber der TV Anschluss naja.... 

wenn ich eine Schüssel aufm Balkon montieren dürfte hätte ich es in den ersten 3 Monaten wieder gekündigt. 

Der Reciver ist fürn Arsch ganz besonders der HD mit HDD...

Das Bild bei HD Sendern lässt im Moment zu wünschen über ganz davon abgesehen dass es immer wieder ausfällt. Es kann aber daran liegen dass die in den Letzten Woche stark an der TV Leitung arbeiten.



ego1899 schrieb:


> DSL 786, dass kenn ich gar nich xD


Ich hatte mal DSL 384^^ Und das hätte ich immer noch... wenn ich nicht bei Kabel wäre.


----------



## Wynn (7. September 2012)

naja ich war bei telekom entertain und selbst wenn ich die luxus variante vom tv nehme bei kabel deutschland zahle ich knapp 40 euro weniger als der telekom

weil bei denen zahlste für jeden scheiss extra fürn receiver, fürn router, fürs hd, fürs paytv, für die festplatte usw

dazu kommt das telekom immer mehr sender verliert bzw der empfang grässlich ist 

dann doch lieber einen anderen anbieter wo ich ab und zu den selben ärger habe aber für weniger geld


----------



## Konov (7. September 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. September 2012)

Einen schönen guten Morgen zusammen


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2012)

Tagchen

Gerade meinen Stundenplan bekommen. Darf am Montag in die Schule und das mitten in den Betriebsferien


----------



## H2OTest (7. September 2012)

mimimi Reflox


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2012)

Wenn die Schule wenigstens Sinn machen würde. Die ist so verkackt, da könntest du dir einen Kopfschuss geben. Mir bringt sie überhaupt nichts, wenigstens wird sie mir als Arbeitstag bezahlt. Und wenn dir dein Lehrer "[...] Die Schule ist wichtiger als deine Freundin oder die Liebe, wichtiger als dein _*Job*_ und wichtiger als das Vergnügen am Leben [...]" als "Motivationsrede" hält, muss man sich schon fragen wo man gelandet ist. Zum Glück habe ich den Typen nicht als Lehrer, den hatte mein Vater schon in der Fachhochschule. Am Abend ist er heimgekommen und hätte am liebsten erstmal den Tisch umgeworfen


----------



## Davatar (7. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenn die Schule wenigstens Sinn machen würde. Die ist so verkackt, da könntest du dir einen Kopfschuss geben. Mir bringt sie überhaupt nichts, wenigstens wird sie mir als Arbeitstag bezahlt. Und wenn dir dein Lehrer "[...] Die Schule ist wichtiger als deine Freundin oder die Liebe, wichtiger als dein _*Job*_ und wichtiger als das Vergnügen am Leben [...]" als "Motivationsrede" hält, muss man sich schon fragen wo man gelandet ist. Zum Glück habe ich den Typen nicht als Lehrer, den hatte mein Vater schon in der Fachhochschule. Am Abend ist er heimgekommen und hätte am liebsten erstmal den Tisch umgeworfen


Als jemand, der das alles schon kennt: Dein Lehrer hat insofern recht, dass ein erfolgreicher Abschluss tatsächlich wichtiger als Deine Freundin, Liebe und das Vergnügen am Leben ist und dazu brauchts die Schule nunmal, egal wie sinnvoll sie ist.


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2012)

Die Schule bringt mir gar nichts. Das ist es ja. Die mach ich nur weil ich dazu gezwungen wurde ._.

Der Abschluss bringt mir einen Dreck, da jeder der einen Lehrling sucht dieses Zeugnis nichtmal anschaut. Genauso wie man so einen Test am PC wiederholen muss. Den schaut sich kein Schwein an, weil kein Schwein versteht für was die Punkte eigentlich stehen.

Zitat von meinen derzeitigen Chef: "Ja aslo bei deinem Stellwerk sieht man... du hast 700 Punkte in Englisch... das, das ähm... oh schau mal du hast ja ECDL! (hier bitte eine auffällige Themenwechselstimme einfügen)"


----------



## Davatar (7. September 2012)

Na Du machst aber jetzt die Lehrstelle, richtig? Und nach der Lehre willst Du Dich irgendwo bewerben oder? Also, nehmen wir an Dein zukünftiger Betrieb hätte 10 Bewerber frisch aus der Ausbildung. Nun ists aber zu aufwändig, 10 Frischlinge zu interviewen, also streicht man halt weg wo man nur kann. Zuerst fängts natürlich mit der Bewerbung an, wenn da irgendwas nicht passt, streicht man den Bewerber gleich weg. Sagen wir also, 8 von den 10 bleiben übrig. Sind immernoch zuviel, also streicht man die mit den mässigen/schlechten Noten weg. Am Schluss sinds noch 4-5, davon passt ein Gesicht nicht, also sinds noch 3-4 und die lädt man dann zum Vorstellungsgespräch ein.


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2012)

Ich weiss ja nicht, aber ich glaube mit einem Arbeitszeugnis hole ich da mehr raus. Die meisten schauen sich halt eben sowieso nur die Oberstufen Zeugnisse an, weil die von dieser Schule wieder ihr eigenes Punktesystem haben das kein Schwein versteht. Die meisten wissen ja nichtmal, dass es diese Schule überhaupt gibt


----------



## Davatar (7. September 2012)

Mir ist schon klar, dass Dir das jetzt nicht so wichtig vorkommt, das ist als Schüler normal. Und ob Du nun im einen Fach ne halbe Note besser oder schlechter bist interessiert auch niemanden. Aber das Problem, wenn man nen frisch Ausgebildeten anstellen will ist halt eben, dass er praktisch nichts vorzuweisen hat. Da bleibt dann halt nur das Zeugnis um zu entscheiden, ob er interessant sein könnte oder nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2012)

WOCHENENDE!!!1111


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2012)

Also ich mach ja jetzt ein Praktikum für ein Jahr auf einem Treuhandbüro. Also habe ich nächstes Jahr schonmal ein Jahr gearbeitet. Ich weiss wies läuft und habe schon einen Rythmus drin. Ich glaube das ist sicherlich mehr wert auf der Ausbildungssuche als dieses komische Punktesystem.


----------



## Davatar (7. September 2012)

Ah Du machst jetzt ein Praktikum und suchst Dir ne Lehrstelle für danach oder wie?


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2012)

Jop und die Schule ist 1 Tag pro Woche.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. September 2012)

Auch wenn das Punktesystem vermutlich nicht verstanden wird, zeigt es potentiellen Arbeitgebern allerdings "Er hat was getan, er hat sich angestrengt"...


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2012)

Ja ich werde ja auch mein bestes tun, aber ich finds einfach unsinn. Vorallem besuche ich sie gegen meinen Willen. Und die letzten Dinge die ich gegen meinen Willen machen musste hatten mich psychisch fast umgebracht. Siehe das Probearbeiten als Spengler, obwohl ich höllische Höhenangst habe.


----------



## Ol@f (7. September 2012)

Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit couchsurfing?  Ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken Ende März für etwa 2 Wochen nach Japan zu fliegen. Ziele wären im Moment Tokyo, Nagano und Kyoto. In Nagano könnte ich wohl umsonst übernachten, da dort paar Verwandte leben und in Kyoto soll man anscheinend auch kurzfristig gut was nettes finden können. Bleibt also mehr oder weniger noch Tokyo übrig und da würd sich das evtl. anbieten.


----------



## Ellesmere (7. September 2012)

Nee...da heult mein Sicherheitsdenke total auf! Bei fremden Leuten übernachten...örks...Auch bei guten Bewertungen denk ich mir, der hat auf "mich" hingearbeitet ... Erst ein Jahr total zufriedene Couchsurfer und dann überfällt der einen


----------



## Davatar (7. September 2012)

@laf: Hab paar Leute kennengelernt, die das gemacht ham, warn alle total zufrieden damit. Wollts auch schon machen, hatte aber nie Zeit da was gross zu planen. Werds bei einem meiner nächsten Trips aber sicher auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Magogan (7. September 2012)

Warner Bros. hat heute ...
*
NACH DREI MONATEN!!!!!!!!!!!*

... auf meine E-Mail geantwortet.

Hab am 1. Juni eine E-Mail hingeschickt. Heute ist die Antwort gekommen. Es ging damals darum, dass eine Bluray nicht funktioniert hat. Inzwischen habe ich ein neues Laufwerk gekauft und die Bluray funktioniert mit dem neuen Laufwerk. Aber der Film hat mir nicht so gefallen =(


----------



## H2OTest (7. September 2012)

höhö, wurde grade gefragt, ob ich was "zu rauchen" hätte


----------



## ego1899 (7. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal DSL 384^^ Und das hätte ich immer noch... wenn ich nicht bei Kabel wäre.



Keine Ahnung was das is ^^ Aber das klingt schon mies...

Also bei uns is das minimum atm de 32.000er, kein Plan was für nen upstream...
Und das sind wir gewohnt ^^

Aber ich fühl mich sehr verbunden, da ich ja zurzeit nur mit so nem WLAN Stick on komme und das is schon ne ganz schöne Tortur...


Wie auch immer... Guten Morgen Buffed...


Edit: Ok ist ja tatsächlich die Geschwindigkeit die als Namensgeber dient, hätt ich mir selbst denken können wie hart xD


----------



## Konov (8. September 2012)

FÖRST 

Morgen die Damen und Herren und angenehmen Samstag Morgen wünsche ich


----------



## ego1899 (8. September 2012)

Mooooin! Man war ich gestern dicht...

Ein zäh erkämpftes 3:0 gegen Färörärarör, lese ich da richtig? Peinlich peinlich...


----------



## Magogan (8. September 2012)

Also ehrlich, Blizzard ... Jetzt logge ich mich mit meinem Handy in meinen Account ein und er wird deshalb wegen verdächtiger Aktivitäten gesperrt. Dabei bin ich über WLAN drin und habe diesmal eine deutsche IP-Adresse (die selbe wie mein PC), statt wie beim letzten Mal, als der Account gesperrt wurde, eine amerikanische ...


----------



## ego1899 (8. September 2012)

Warum machst du denn auch sowas 

Oh man du bist echt gestraft zurzeit ^^ Fass an besten gar nichts elektronisches mehr an die nächste Zeit...


----------



## Magogan (8. September 2012)

Ja, ehrlich ^^

Hab auch noch Probleme mit dem Farbraum beim Projektor, mal wird der Farbraum 16-235 gesendet, aber der Projektor will 0-255 darstellen, mal genau umgekehrt und manchmal passt es denn mal


----------



## Legendary (8. September 2012)

Mittlerweile vermute ich eher, dass du ein Troll bist.

Kamsi 2 so oder so. :>


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Och, bisher hören sich seine Technik-Probleme doch recht glaubhaft an. Bei mir war es früher so, daß ich _grundsätzlich_ beim Kauf ein defektes Gerät erwischte - immer! Sei es Motherboard, Grafikkarte, DVD-Player etc. pp.; alles war immer hinüber von Anfang an! 

Mein Hardware-Lieferant hat mir dann immer gleich zwei Sachen mitgegeben; das kaputte sollte ich dann wieder zurückbringen. Wenn es um Testen von Hardware ging, hat er mir dann später neues, unbekanntes Zeug zur Verfügung gestellt, um Feedback zu haben, ob sich Aufnahme in sein Angebot lohnt, weil er wußte, daß ich meine Geräte immer komplett austeste und Nachteile, die anderen Leuten entgehen, umgehend feststelle.

Der Fluch scheint sich verflüchtigt zu haben - meine kritische Betrachtung neuerer Geräte nicht. Gibt halt leider immer tatsächlich nur eine Handvoll Geräte oder Komponenten, die wirklich "gut" sind (und meist teurer; aber nicht immer); während man woanders immer mit Einschränkungen leben bzw. "tricksen" muß.


----------



## ego1899 (8. September 2012)

Ich guck grad ein bissel Mass Effect 3...

Langsam nervt das ganze Gelaber. Is ja wie bei MGS, mehr Geschwätz als Spiel...


----------



## Reflox (8. September 2012)

Ich hatte früher ein Händchen für Radios. Nach gut einem Monat war ein neues Radio kaputt. Ohne irgendwie gebrannte CDs oder sonst was zu benutzen. Auch habe ich nie auf sie draufgeschlagen wenns nicht ging, das Kabel war immer sauber hingelegt und nicht zu überspannt. Mein Bruder hingegen hatte sein Radio behandelt wie ein Stück Schrott und er hat nie ein neues gebraucht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich guck grad ein bissel Mass Effect 3...
> 
> Langsam nervt das ganze Gelaber. Is ja wie bei MGS, mehr Geschwätz als Spiel...




Wieso spielst du es dann ? Es ist Mass Effekt, da wird nunmal viel Wert auf Story gelegt. Wenn dich das stört, zock ein CoD oder Uncharted...  

Ach und Juten Morgen ^^


----------



## Reflox (8. September 2012)

Necrovision geht ab, auch wenns an manchen Stellen knüppelhart ist


----------



## eMJay (8. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was das is ^^ Aber das klingt schon mies...
> 
> Also bei uns is das minimum atm de 32.000er, kein Plan was für nen upstream...
> Und das sind wir gewohnt ^^
> ...



Hey das war 6mal schneller als ISDN und es war eine Flat 
Und man hatte auch eine Telefon Flat....musste 1 und 1 aber damals echt überreden dass die das bei der Geschwindigkeit freischalten. Man konnte zwar nicht gleichzeitig telefonieren und CS spielen aber damit musste ich damals leben.
Die DSL Leitung wird erst jetzt ausgebaut!!!! Weil angeblich im Kaff keine schnelles Internet verfügbar ist.... aber in jedem Haus liegt Kabel


----------



## ego1899 (8. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso spielst du es dann ? Es ist Mass Effekt, da wird nunmal viel Wert auf Story gelegt. Wenn dich das stört, zock ein CoD oder Uncharted...
> 
> Ach und Juten Morgen ^^



Prinzipiell stört mich das nicht, aber man kann´s halt auch übertreiben... Is ja nich immer so schlimm aber manchmal:
Bla bla bla, zwei Meter laufen, bla bla bla, ein Raum weiter, bla bla bla...
Ein ordentlicher Spielfluss wär ganz nett, dann kann ich mir auch wieder ne halbe Stunde Geschwätz anhören, kein Thema ^^

Und was auch nervt sind die langen Sequenzen mit Text und dan BAM LOS SCHNELL KLICK MOUSE 1 um zu interagieren...
Naja ich will mich ja nich beschweren, macht ja trotzdem irgendwo Spaß... 




eMJay schrieb:


> Man konnte zwar nicht gleichzeitig telefonieren und CS spielen aber damit musste ich damals leben.



Das erinnert mich an die Zeiten als ich damals ein 56k Modem hatte und immer aus dem Internet geflogen bin als jemand angerufen hat...
Sehr nervig teilweise, weil ein Starcraft-Match in der regel auch etwas länger gehen konnte... 
Und wenn man 2on2 gespielt hat konnten sich gleich 2 zum Preis von einem ärgern...


----------



## Olliruh (8. September 2012)

Endlich wieder aus Italien da & endlich wieder nüchtern !


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Die DSL Leitung wird erst jetzt ausgebaut!!!! Weil angeblich im Kaff keine schnelles Internet verfügbar ist.... aber in jedem Haus liegt Kabel



Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann hat die heutige Telekom seinerzeit im Rahmen der Privatisierung die eigentliche Totgeburt "Kabel" abgegeben; also verkaufen müssen. Der Kabelscheiss ist im Grunde erst mal eine Unverschämtheit - man zahlt dafür, Programme empfangen zu können, obwohl man bereits GEZ abgedrückt hat, damit man sie ohne weitere Gebühr empfangen darf (gut, ist mit SAT zu umgehen - wenn man es denn einrichten darf). Die Gebühren sind ja bereits schweineteuer zwischen 16 - 19 Euro NUR für TV-Empfang ohne Extras (vergessen Kunden gerne, wenn sie der Telekom horrende Gebühren vorwerfen, weil "Kabel ja soooo viel günstiger ist - von deren kostenpflichtigen Hotlines ganz abgesehen).

Die Telekom muß für "freie Anbieter" einen Teil ihrer Leitungen bereitstellen und muß auch Räume für deren Server-Zentren bereitstellen - die "letzten Meter" sind aber oftmals Sache der Hauseigentümer. Wenn die nicht beantragen, daß vom Schaltkasten - wo teilweise durchaus freie Ports vorhanden sind - Leitungen zu ihrem Haus gelegt werden (und das kostet natürlich Geld), dann wird es auch nix. 

Es gibt sicherlich völlig unsinnig erscheinende Kombinationen ("Die gegenüber haben aber DSL 16.000"); das sind aber teilweise auch die Hauseigentümer bzw. deren Verwaltung schuld. So gut wie alle freien Anbieter nutzen außerhalb des Kabels eh das Netz der Telekom - wenn das gut läuft, ist das meist nicht das Verdienst des freien Anbieters; sondern eher trotz des freien Anbieters. Die Telekom DARF nicht mal die Konkurrenz unterbieten - das ist gesetzlich so festgeschrieben; weil man ja sonst keine Konkurrenz hätte. 

Über kurz oder lang wird es sich eh so einspielen, daß die freien Anbieter mehr und mehr verschwinden (den Trend sieht man ja bereits). Was der Telekom offensichtlich nach wie vor nicht bewußt zu sein scheint (dämliche BWL-Entscheider?) ist die unsinnige Trennung von Mobile und Festnetz. Sollte da eine neue Verbindung kommen inkl. einer wegen "Übernahme-Regelung" derzeitig nicht möglicher Absenkung der Gebühren, dann bleiben da fast nur Telekom und Kabelbetreiber übrig.

Der ganze Scheiss ist derzeit dank völlig am Kunden vorbeigehender Trennung bzw. "Gewinnmaximierung" sowas von entwicklungshemmend; das glaubt man gar nicht. Der Kunde heute möchte entweder "gar nix" (sprich: Festnetz - und zwar günstig; am besten in Verbindung mit Handy) oder halt freie Telefonie und I-Net überall. Und für allen Scheiss zahlt man extra. Es kann doch nicht sein, daß man sich stundenlang mit so einem Müll auseinandersetzen muß, um nur halbwegs die für einen selbst passenden Methode (bei mir z. B.: kein Festnetz; nur I-Net; aber überall und unbegrenzt) zu finden...


----------



## Magogan (8. September 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Mittlerweile vermute ich eher, dass du ein Troll bist.
> 
> Kamsi 2 so oder so. :>


Ach was^^

Ich habe es jetzt übrigens hinbekommen, mit meinem Projektor 3D-Blurays in 3D gucken zu können über den PC. Das hat mich nur 89 Euro für die Brille + 36,19 Euro für 3D TV Play von nVidia (das meine Mutter aber kaufen musste, weil ich keine Kreditkarte habe und die natürlich keine andere Zahlungsmethopde zulassen bei nVidia) gekostet. Naja, die Kosten für den Projektor und Verkabelung nicht mitgerechnet.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. September 2012)

Ollileinchen :3


----------



## ego1899 (8. September 2012)

Na mal schaun wie lang...


----------



## eMJay (8. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an die Zeiten als ich damals ein 56k Modem hatte und immer aus dem Internet geflogen bin als jemand angerufen hat...
> Sehr nervig teilweise, weil ein Starcraft-Match in der regel auch etwas länger gehen konnte...


Naja man ist nicht raus geflogen aber der Ping ging auf 700. Weil der Upload von der Telefonleitung (VoIP) belegt war. 



win3ermute schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, dann hat die heutige Telekom seinerzeit im Rahmen der Privatisierung die eigentliche Totgeburt "Kabel" abgegeben; also verkaufen müssen. Der Kabelscheiss ist im Grunde erst mal eine Unverschämtheit - man zahlt dafür, Programme empfangen zu können, obwohl man bereits GEZ abgedrückt hat, damit man sie ohne weitere Gebühr empfangen darf (gut, ist mit SAT zu umgehen - wenn man es denn einrichten darf). Die Gebühren sind ja bereits schweineteuer zwischen 16 - 19 Euro NUR für TV-Empfang ohne Extras (vergessen Kunden gerne, wenn sie der Telekom horrende Gebühren vorwerfen, weil "Kabel ja soooo viel günstiger ist - von deren kostenpflichtigen Hotlines ganz abgesehen).
> ...


Alles schön und gut. Weiß zwar nicht so recht was das mit einem Vorhandenen Kabel Anschluss in jedem Haus zu tun hat. Und ja hier im Dorf hat fast jedes Haus einen Kabel Anschluss vor allem die die schon 20 Jahre stehen. Das stammt noch aus der angesprochenen Zeit als es noch alles über Telekom lief. Wie es im Neubaugebiet ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber um Internet über Kabel zu nutzen muss man keine 16-19 Euro bezahlen. Man zahlt nur den Internet/Telefon Anschluss von 30 Euro (für 32Mbit). 
Dazu kann man sich je nach dem ob man es möchte, eine Sat- Schüssel hängt usw. einen TV Anschluss dazu buchen, ab den besagt 16 Euro. Ich selber muss es haben da mein Vermieter keine Sat-Schüssel am Haus haben will. Ich Zahle dafür 26 Euro mit Syfy HD, TNT HD und den ganzen Sonder Programmen.


Noch was zu den Freien Anbietern. Bei uns in der gegen wurde das DSL Netz mehr von den ausgebaut als von der Telekom. Wie es bei mir im Dorf ist weiß ich nicht da es mich nicht wirklich interessiert. Ich bleibe bei Kabel da ich mit DSL nur schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hab.


----------



## Olliruh (8. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ollileinchen :3


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Alles schön und gut. Weiß zwar nicht so recht was das mit einem Vorhandenen Kabel Anschluss in jedem Haus zu tun hat.



Es mag damit zusammenhängen, was ich gerade erklärt habe: Die Telekom hat jeglichen Kabel-Scheiss verkaufen müssen! Einfacher ausgedrückt: War Kabel: Telekom verkaufen! An Freie Kabelanbieter! Muß noch mehr Hauptsätze benutzen?

Kabel = nix mehr Telekom! Weil verkaufen müssen! Du verstehen? 



> Und ja hier im Dorf hat fast jedes Haus einen Kabel Anschluss vor allem die die schon 20 Jahre stehen. Das stammt noch aus der angesprochenen Zeit als es noch alles über Telekom lief. Wie es im Neubaugebiet ist kann ich dir nicht sagen. Aber um Internet über Kabel zu nutzen muss man keine 16-19 Euro bezahlen. Man zahlt nur den Internet/Telefon Anschluss von 30 Euro (für 32Mbit).



"Nur 30 Euro". Meist - weil man sich ja nicht alle alten Verträge anschaut - mal eben 46 Euro. Weil Kabel-Gebühr zahlt man ja eh (und wenn das nicht im Vertrag drin ist - schau Dir bitte den Mietvertrag an).
Ein Telekom-Vertrag kostet 35 Euro - inlusive Flat sowie ins Internet (6300kb garantiert) ins deutsche Festnetz (was lächerlich ist - Handy wird wichtiger und wichtiger). Dafür kostenlose Service-Rufnummer. Was kein anderer Anbieter bereitstellt.

Wie ich schon sagte: Kabel ist das Netz, was Telekom bei der Umstellung auf "Privatbetrieb" abdrücken mußte. Ich bin kein Telekom-Fanboy; im Grunde wird es eh nur auf Telekom und Kabel als Konkurrenz hinauslaufen.

Derzeit haben wir zwei Übel: Kabelnetzbetreiber (die auch richtig teuer sind, wenn was nicht läuft) und Telekom. 10 % der Haushalte sind ans Kabelnetz angeschlossen - der Rest bleibt spannend.


----------



## eMJay (8. September 2012)

Ich hab doch gesagt, dass ich für Kabel (TV) Zahle - 26 Euro! Sonst nichts. Mein Vermieter hat gemeint wenn ich Kabel will muss ich es selber anmelden. Eine Sat Schüssel will er nicht haben. Wenn ich es nicht gemacht hätte könnte ich die ganze Zeit analog schwarz mit schauen  Weil die Dose offen war. Im Mietvertrag gibt es sonst keine Kabel Kosten. Und unter normalen Umständen Zahlt man da nur den Extra Empfang drauf z.B. 3 Euro für Digital Empfang. Klick usw. 10,90 für Komfort HD usw. 
Ich hatte auch mal ein halbes Jahr kein TV Anschluss da war dann einer da und hat die Dose nur auf Internet gestellt. War eh für den Arsch weil man ganz einfach trotzdem weiter Analog schauen konnte. Hab da auch nur 30 Euro bezahlt.
Und man Zahlt nur 30 Euro fürs Internet! Ich weiß nicht was ihr für einen Anbieter bei euch habt Kabeldeutschland ist es auf jeden Fall nicht.
Ich weiß auch nicht wie du darauf kommst dass sobald ein Kabelanschluss (so hab ich es bei dir raus gelesen) im Haus ist man gebühren zahlen muss. Das muss man nicht! Wenn du es nicht nutzt wird es im Keller abgeklemmt und verplombt. Wenn du es brauchst dann zahlst du entweder Internet oder Kabel. Oder eben beides zusammen. 

Und die Hotline ist auch Kostenlos!


> Kabel = nix mehr Telekom! Weil verkaufen müssen! Du verstehen?


Ich weiß nicht wie du drauf kommst aber so was hab ich nie behauptet. Ich hab nur geschrieben dass ich es schwachsinnig finde DSL auszubauen bzw. das die Gemeinde DSL haben will obwohl in 90% der Häuser hier Kabel (von Kabeldeutschland) liegt und einen schnellen Internetzugang ermöglicht.


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2012)

eine kostenlose support/störungshotline gehört heute zum guten ton 

ich selbst wechselt im winter auch komplett zu kabel deutschland

dafür war das internet und telefon angebot zu gut ^^ 

doppelt so schnell wie call&surf comfort - im ersten jahr 15 euro im 2ten jahr 5 euro billiger - modem zur kostenlosen miete + 100 euro gutschein

emjay wo du ja kabel deutschland tv kunde bist wie ist das den bei der adressauskunft zu den verfügbaren pay tv sender sagt die adresssenderprüfung ich kann folgendes empfangen

*Kabel Digital Home* 
*13TH STREET Universal*  *ANIMAX*  *AXN*  *Bon Gusto*  *Boomerang*  *Cartoon Network*  *Disney Junior*  *Disney XD*  *E! Entertainment [sup][/sup]* *ESPN America* *FOX* *Glitz **Gute Laune TV*  *History*  *Jukebox*  *kabel eins classics*  *Kinowelt TV*  *MTV*  *MTV Brand New*  *National Geographic*  *Planet* *RCK.TV*  *Romance TV* *SAT.1 emotions*  *Silverline*  *Spiegel TV Wissen* *SPORT1+* *sportdigital* *Syfy*  *The Biography Channel*  *TNT Film*  *TNT Serie* 

aber wenn ich auf alle tv sender gehe und unsere senderpakete mir anschaue steht da plötzlich das ich um die 20 sender nur empfangen kann wenn ich premium extra buche wovon bei der adressauskunft nichts steht

du als kabel deutschland kunde wie ist das den ?

kann ich die sender alle empfangen die bei kabel digital home als verfügbar stehen als neukunde für die 10 euro oder stimmt die allgemein sender übersicht und ich muss nochmal 5 euro für die extra fehlenden sender zahlen ?


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gesagt, dass ich für Kabel (TV) Zahle - 26 Euro! Sonst nichts.



Du bist Dir aber bewußt, daß Du für 4 HD-Kanäle und den ganzen Rest einfach nur GEZ bezahlen mußt - und keine 26 Euro Extra?
HD für die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender ist bereits mit GEZ abgegolten; da braucht es nur eine SAT-Schüssel! Die zuszätliche Kabelgebühr kannst Du Dir an den Hut stecken; auch wenn die vom Vermieter vorgegeben ist. 



> Mein Vermieter hat gemeint wenn ich Kabel will muss ich es selber anmelden. Eine Sat Schüssel will er nicht haben.



Tja, scheiß-Hausverwaltung. Wahrscheinlich zahlst Du Kabel eh bereits als "Pauschale" mit; ob Du willst oder nicht. Kann man sich mittlerweile aber durchaus gegen wehren!

[QUOTE}
 Wenn ich es nicht gemacht hätte könnte ich die ganze Zeit analog schwarz mit schauen  Weil die Dose offen war.
[/QUOTE]

Du weißt, daß Du als GEZ-Zahler eh alles mitschauen darfst? Zahlst doch eh schon - nur bei Kabel halt doppelt!



> War eh für den Arsch weil man ganz einfach trotzdem weiter Analog schauen konnte. Hab da auch nur 30 Euro bezahlt.
> Und man Zahlt nur 30 Euro fürs Internet! Ich weiß nicht was ihr für einen Anbieter bei euch habt Kabeldeutschland ist es auf jeden Fall nicht.



Ich zahle meine GEZ und nur 10 Euro für das Internet - mehr nicht. Als Kabel-Kunde zahlst Du GEZ _und_ Kabel-Gebühren _und_ I-Net! 



> Und die Hotline ist auch Kostenlos!



Da würde ich an Deiner Stelle noch mal nachsehen!



> Ich weiß nicht wie du drauf kommst aber so was hab ich nie behauptet.



Bitte schön auf was? Habe nur festgestellt, daß die Telekom die Kabelnetze verkaufen mußte.



> Ich hab nur geschrieben dass ich es schwachsinnig finde DSL auszubauen bzw. das die Gemeinde DSL haben will obwohl in 90% der Häuser hier Kabel (von Kabeldeutschland) liegt und einen schnellen Internetzugang ermöglicht.



Du kennst aber den Unterschied zwischen den beiden Systemen? DSL = weltweit aus einer Hand; Kabel = der kleine Bruder, der eh auf DSL angewiesen ist.

Nochmals der Hinweis: Nur weil in den '80ern eure Dorfschaft ganz groß beim Kabelausbau der damaligen Bundespost dabei war und euer Netz mittlerweile verkauft wurde, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß ihr da Glück hattet.

Der Kampf wird genauso wie zwischen Betamax und VHS irgendwann in Richtung Kabel / DSL gehen - wobei Kabel mit 10 % Ausbau derzeit nicht gerade gut da steht...


----------



## eMJay (8. September 2012)

> Du bist Dir aber bewußt, daß Du für 4 HD-Kanäle und den ganzen Rest einfach nur GEZ bezahlen mußt - und keine 26 Euro Extra?
> HD für die öffentlich-rechtlichen Sender ist bereits mit GEZ abgegolten; da braucht es nur eine SAT-Schüssel! Die zuszätliche Kabelgebühr kannst Du Dir an den Hut stecken; auch wenn die vom Vermieter vorgegeben ist.


Ahja 26 Euro dafür http://www.kabeldeut...premium-hd.html
nicht für 4 HD Sender die GEZ Sender gehen mit am Arsch vorbei die hab ich gar nicht in der Fav. weil da nur Müll kommt



> Tja, scheiß-Hausverwaltung. Wahrscheinlich zahlst Du Kabel eh bereits als "Pauschale" mit; ob Du willst oder nicht. Kann man sich mittlerweile aber durchaus gegen wehren!


Das Haus in dem ich Wohne zählt als Einfamilien Haus. Da gibt es sowas nicht....Und in so einem Fall zahlt man nur den Mehr Betrag hab es aber schon oben beschrieben. 



> Als Kabel-Kunde zahlst Du GEZ _und_ Kabel-Gebühren _und_ I-Net!


Wenn ich TV Haben will und keine Schüssel aufbauen darf dann muss ich das Zahlen. Ende Punkt!

Sorry ist mir zu blöd den Schwachsinn von dir gerade zu biegen. Schaue dir mal die Homepage von Kabeldeutschland an und schreibe bitte dann erst was.


----------



## eMJay (8. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> *Kabel Digital Home*
> *13TH STREET Universal*  *ANIMAX*  *AXN*  *Bon Gusto*  *Boomerang*  *Cartoon Network*  *Disney Junior*  *Disney XD*  *E! Entertainment [sup][/sup]* *ESPN America* *FOX* *Glitz **Gute Laune TV*  *History*  *Jukebox*  *kabel eins classics*  *Kinowelt TV*  *MTV*  *MTV Brand New*  *National Geographic*  *Planet* *RCK.TV*  *Romance TV* *SAT.1 emotions*  *Silverline*  *Spiegel TV Wissen* *SPORT1+* *sportdigital* *Syfy*  *The Biography Channel*  *TNT Film*  *TNT Serie*
> 
> aber wenn ich auf alle tv sender gehe und unsere senderpakete mir anschaue steht da plötzlich das ich um die 20 sender nur empfangen kann wenn ich premium extra buche wovon bei der adressauskunft nichts steht
> ...


Nein die musst du extra buchen Kostet dann 25 Euro im Monat + Dein Internet mit 30 Euro

Kannst es mit SKY vergleichen. Die werden auch über Satellit mit gesendet aber wenn du nicht bei SKY bist kannst du die nicht sehen.


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Ahja 26 Euro dafür http://www.kabeldeut...premium-hd.html
> nicht für 4 HD Sender die GEZ Sender gehen mit am Arsch vorbei die hab ich gar nicht in der Fav. weil da nur Müll kommt



Ach Kind... GEZ darfst Du nachzahlen, wenn Du Kabel anmeldest. GEZ ist _verbindlich_ für jedermann, der ein Empfangsgerät wie PC, TV oder Media-Center vorrätig hält. Falls Du derzeit keine GEZ bezahlst, wird die sofort auch rückwirksam fällig, sobald Du Kabel anmeldest. Aber offensichtlich bist Du Dir dieser Sachen nicht mal bewußt...



> Das Haus in dem ich Wohne zählt als Einfamilien Haus. Da gibt es sowas nicht....



Was gibt es da nicht? 



> Wenn ich TV Haben will und keine Schüssel aufbauen darf dann muss ich das Zahlen. Ende Punkt!



Nö. Wenn Du keine Schüssel aufbauen darfst, mußt Du eben keine Kabelgebühr bezahlen. Ende Punkt! Soll ich Dir das Urteil dazu heraussuchen?



> Sorry ist mir zu blöd den Schwachsinn von dir gerade zu biegen. Schaue dir mal die Homepage von Kabeldeutschland an und schreibe bitte dann erst was.



Die Homepage macht irgendwas im Sinne der Rechtsprechung irgendwie? Du kannst gerne meinen "Schwachsinn" im Sinne der Rechtsfindung geradebiegen! Keine Scheu - ich reagiere im Gegensatz zu Dir nicht mit Beschimpfungen, sondern erwarte Argumente.


----------



## eMJay (8. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ach Kind... GEZ darfst Du nachzahlen, wenn Du Kabel anmeldest. GEZ ist _verbindlich_ für jedermann, der ein Empfangsgerät wie PC, TV oder Media-Center vorrätig hält. Falls Du derzeit keine GEZ bezahlst, wird die sofort auch rückwirksam fällig, sobald Du Kabel anmeldest. Aber offensichtlich bist Du Dir dieser Sachen nicht mal bewußt...


 Ich zahle GEZ




> Was gibt es da nicht?


Irgendwelche extra gebühren über Nebenkostenabrechnung




> Nö. Wenn Du keine Schüssel aufbauen darfst, mußt Du eben keine Kabelgebühr bezahlen. Ende Punkt! Soll ich Dir das Urteil dazu heraussuchen?



Ich könnte es nach deinem Urteil haben. 

Stimmt, über DVB-T. Das ist Kostenlos. 

ich möchte aber Syfy HD usw. haben was kann ich da machen?

Kabel kostet nun mal was.




> Die Homepage macht irgendwas im Sinne der Rechtsprechung irgendwie? Du kannst gerne meinen "Schwachsinn" im Sinne der Rechtsfindung geradebiegen! Keine Scheu - ich reagiere im Gegensatz zu Dir nicht mit Beschimpfungen, sondern erwarte Argumente.


Weil mir was am Arsch vorbei geht ...ist es eine Beschimpfung? Das lernen die Kinder doch schon im Kindergarten. 


Und nur mal zum klarstellen 
Ich weiß was GEZ ist.
Den unterschied von Kabel und DSL weiß ich auch.

Du ziehst dir hier irgendwelche Behauptungen aus der Nase.
- Das ich keine GEZ zahle.
- Den unterschied zwischen DSL und Kabel nicht weiß
- nicht weiß das Kabel nicht zu Telekom gehört

soll ich noch weiter aufzählen?


----------



## ego1899 (8. September 2012)

Ich bin nich bei SKY und kann die trotzdem sehen...  


Maaaan, jetzt hab ich es mir bei allen verkackt bei Mass Effect 3 und hab nur noch die Alien-Tante abbekommen...
Aber lustig das man immer noch gesiezt und mit dem Nachnamen angesprochen wird...


----------



## eMJay (8. September 2012)

und wie?


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Stimmt, über DVB-T. Das ist Kostenlos.
> 
> ich möchte aber Syfy HD usw. haben was kann ich da machen?
> 
> Kabel kostet nun mal was.



Nö. Mach es über die Rechtschutzversicherung wie ich bei meinen Eltern. Die können nun DVB-T-S-C nach Gusto empfangen. Nach dem Urteil können meine alten Herren jetzt zwischen allen drei Empfangssystemen wählen ohne Zusatzkosten.

Geht durchaus - wenn man sich auskennt (es hilft natürlich, einen Anwalt in der Familie zu haben).



> Du ziehst dir hier irgendwelche Behauptungen aus der Nase.



Ich gehe nur nach dem, was Du von Dir preisgibst. Es mag durchaus sein, daß ich danach Leute provoziere, um mehr Infos zu bekommen - mehr auch nicht.



> soll ich noch weiter aufzählen?



Gehe doch nicht grundsätzlich von einem Gegner aus. Mit Sicherheit hast Du da aufgrund Unwissenheit ein wenig Mist ausgewählt. Ich sage Dir nur, was besser laufen könnte (wobei das bei den heutigen Anbietern eh zweifelhaft ist). Kann man bei Dir eventuell nicht hinbiegen; mag aber dem Mitleser helfen - und darum geht es doch in Foren, oder?


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich bin nich bei SKY und kann die trotzdem sehen...
> 
> 
> Maaaan, jetzt hab ich es mir bei allen verkackt bei Mass Effect 3 und hab nur noch die Alien-Tante abbekommen...
> Aber lustig das man immer noch gesiezt und mit dem Nachnamen angesprochen wird...



das liegt daran das es x millionen soundaufnahmen geben müsste für deinem vornamen 

dazu kams war die femshep ab me2 sehr beliebt 

und wie kannst es bei allen verkackt haben ? me3 ohne savegame import gespielt ?

die alien tante heisst liara t'soni und ist eine der besten romanzen in mass effekt


----------



## Ogil (8. September 2012)

Irgendwie redet Ihr kraeftig aneinander vorbei. eMJay will Kabel-Programme empfangen (wie eben z.B. Syfy) und dazu braucht er eben einen Kabelanschluss. Da nuetzt es ihm wenig, wenn er alle moeglichen oeffentlich-rechtlichen oder auch privaten Sender kostenlos ueber DVB-XY-ungeloest oder Sat oder nen Drahtbuegel empfangen kann.

Ich hab auch Kabel hier (logisch nicht Kabel Deutschland - aber das ist ja egal) und hab mich damals dafuer entschieden, weil das die einzige Moeglichkeit war ohne Zusatzkosten Internet zu bekommen. Das heisst ich brauch keinen Telephon-Anschluss inkl. Grundgebuehr sondern einfach nur ein Kabel-Internet-Package zu zahlen. Mittlerweile spar ich da nicht mehr wirklich im Vergleich zu Telephon-Anschluss plus DSL - aber das war damals noch anders. Wenn ich wollte koennte ich fuer ein paar Pfund noch ein TV-Package dazu buchen, wo ich dann halt auch diverse Kabel-Sender empfangen koennte, die man halt per FreeView/FreeSat nicht bekommt.


----------



## eMJay (8. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich gehe nur nach dem, was Du von Dir preisgibst. Es mag durchaus sein, daß ich danach Leute provoziere, um mehr Infos zu bekommen - mehr auch nicht.



Ich muss ja auch nicht auf alles eingehen. Aber sobald man das anscheinend bei dir nicht macht drehst du das so rum wie du es möchtest. z.B. Die GEZ Gebühren hab ich nicht extra kommentiert weil ich es nicht für nötig gehalten hab die muss ich so oder so zahlen. 

Was kommt raus? Ich Zahle keine GEZ! 


> Ach Kind... GEZ darfst Du nachzahlen, wenn Du Kabel anmeldest. GEZ ist _verbindlich_ für jedermann, der ein Empfangsgerät wie PC, TV oder Media-Center vorrätig hält. Falls Du derzeit keine GEZ bezahlst, wird die sofort auch rückwirksam fällig, sobald Du Kabel anmeldest. Aber offensichtlich bist Du Dir dieser Sachen nicht mal bewußt...






> Gehe doch nicht grundsätzlich von einem Gegner aus. Mit Sicherheit hast Du da aufgrund Unwissenheit ein wenig Mist ausgewählt. Ich sage Dir nur, was besser laufen könnte (wobei das bei den heutigen Anbietern eh zweifelhaft ist). Kann man bei Dir eventuell nicht hin biegen; mag aber dem Mitleser helfen - und darum geht es doch in Foren, oder?


Was für Unwissenheit? Was für Mist?
Kannst du mir das bitte Zitieren?



> Die können nun DVB-T-S-C nach Gusto empfangen


Aber bestimmt keine Premium Sender?
DVB-T ist so oder so Kostenlos ... nur GEZ
DVB-C das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen werde es dir aber jetzt mal glauben
DVB-S ist auch so oder so Kostenlos. Es seid den man möchte Privaten HD Sender da muss man 50 Euro im Jahr zahlen oder SKY und was es da noch sonst gibt.




Ogil schrieb:


> ... eMJay will Kabel-Programme empfangen (wie eben z.B. Syfy) und dazu braucht er eben einen Kabelanschluss. Da nuetzt es ihm wenig, wenn er alle moeglichen oeffentlich-rechtlichen oder auch privaten Sender kostenlos ueber DVB-XY-ungeloest oder Sat oder nen Drahtbuegel empfangen kann.


Ganau so ist es.


----------



## Olliruh (8. September 2012)

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz ehrlich. Viel zu wenig bewbz


----------



## Ogil (8. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz ehrlich. Viel zu wenig bewbz


Auch die gibt es bei den Kabel-Premium-Sendern


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Irgendwie redet Ihr kraeftig aneinander vorbei. eMJay will Kabel-Programme empfangen (wie eben z.B. Syfy) und dazu braucht er eben einen Kabelanschluss. Da nuetzt es ihm wenig, wenn er alle moeglichen oeffentlich-rechtlichen oder auch privaten Sender kostenlos ueber DVB-XY-ungeloest oder Sat oder nen Drahtbuegel empfangen kann.




Ui! War ich wieder böse ohne Grund... kann vorkommen .

'tschuldigung


----------



## Saji (8. September 2012)

Ganz ehrlich, den Scheiß interessiert hier niemanden. Klärt sowas in Zukunft per PM.


----------



## Legendary (8. September 2012)

Olli, mir ist die Lust auf Bewbz vergangen heute. Aber wenn du eine nette Auswahl zeigst, komm ich vielleicht wieder in Fahrt. Hauptsache du postest nicht wieder deinen Hintern. :>


----------



## ego1899 (8. September 2012)

Einfach ne DBOX kaufen und zu nem Sateliten-Blabla-Was-auch-immer-Laden seines geringsten Misstrauens gehen. 
Ich hab hier so nen Laden der macht einem alles auf was man so digital empfangen kann für 20€. Manchmal werden halt irgendwelche Codes geändert, dann muss man wieder hin.
Das kann nach 2-3 Monaten sein, oder nach 2-3 Jahren wenn man Glück hat, je nachdem...



Wrynn schrieb:


> das liegt daran das es x millionen soundaufnahmen geben müsste für deinem vornamen
> 
> dazu kams war die femshep ab me2 sehr beliebt
> 
> ...



Ach stimmt ja genau das mit dem Vornamen wär schwierig ^^ Aber per du wäre ja wohl drin gewesen. Aber naja am Arbeitsplatz muss man ja profesionell sein da is für sowas natürlich kein Platz... 

Und ja ich hab keinen Savegameimport gemacht, daher stehen mir ja nur ein paar zur Verfügung...


Den warmen Bruder hab ich sitzen lassen, weil ich verpeilt hab zum Date zu gehen und die eine Alte (Ashley glaub ich) hab ich nich oft genug im Krankenhaus besucht dann wollt sie nich mehr auf mein Schiff ^^
Die Olle vom Schiff is ne Leckschwester und EVI kann man ja nur verkuppeln...

Und was noch viel schlimmer is jetzt hab ich gesehen das es noch ne Möglichkeit gibt, Diana die Reporterin. Aber jetzt bin ich schon mit dem Alien zusammen.
NOOOOO! Kann man fremdgehen? Das wär toll 

Aber ich befürchte das hat sich jetzt erledigt...


----------



## win3ermute (8. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, den Scheiß interessiert hier niemanden. Klärt sowas in Zukunft per PM.



Sollen wir uns hier friedlich die Eier schaukeln oder was? 

Klar was das jetzt technisch und wir haben uns da angemault (was ich wahrscheinlich genauso wie eMJay gar nicht mal so übel empfunden habe). 

Sich ankacken, über Dinge, die abseits eurer Pokemon-Welt liegen zu unterhalten ist absolut OK!

Warte ab, bis ich irgendwann jemand in eine Diskussion über Camus oder Sartre verwickle - da kann der Rest auf Notwehr plädieren, wenn es dann ausartet! Aber doch nicht über simple Telefon- bzw. Entertainanbieter! 

Solche Diskussionen nehme ich übrigens überhaupt nicht übel! Ihr habt durchaus mitbekommen, wo ich allergisch reagiere, aber im ganz "normalen" Diskurs darf alles bis zur Beschimpfung gesagt werden und das ist für mich absolut ok - nur sollte meine Reaktion auch für euch ok sein!


----------



## Arosk (9. September 2012)

Grad Sleeping Dogs fertiggespielt. Hat meine Erwartungen bei weitem übertroffen. leider nicht das längste Spiel (ca. 20 Stunden für die Story). Mal schauen ob noch was DLC mäßig kommt. Ist aber seine 30€ jedenfalls wert.


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2012)

Gestern die ersten drei Stunden in Darksiders 2 gesteckt - Vom Kampfsystem her steckt es den Vorgänger in die Tasche. Das agilere ist enorm gut umgesetzt. Und bei den Jump'n'Run-Einlagen hat sich Tod einiges von einem persischen Prinzen abgeschaut. Aber gefällt mir sehr gut. Wobei ich auch die freche Art von Tod in den Gesprächen mag.

Btw: Guten morgen


----------



## Konov (9. September 2012)

Moin moin!


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Moin moin!



Den Radfahrer gibt es ja immer noch. 

Moin


----------



## eMJay (9. September 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2012)

Oh man, guten Morgen


----------



## win3ermute (9. September 2012)

Was soll an diesem Morgen gut sein?! Ok, Sonne scheint, moderate Temperaturen... Kaffee läuft auch; ich habe frei... gut, ist tatsächlich nicht so übel...


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

"Guten" Morgen


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Morgen

Gestern war der geilste Abend meines Lebens. Rumhängen und nur schlechte Nachrichten bekommen. yay


----------



## Konov (9. September 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Den Radfahrer gibt es ja immer noch.



Aber sicher, täglich frisch


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

Gestern Jule gesagt das ich sie liebe ,danach mit ihr Sex gehabt & jetzt weiß ich nicht was ist ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2012)

Ich öffne nie wieder Links, die Olli mir sendet.

F' YOU  D:


----------



## Konov (9. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gestern Jule gesagt das ich sie liebe ,danach mit ihr Sex gehabt & jetzt weiß ich nicht was ist ._.



Ist ja wie in so ner Fernsehschnulze 

Wie wärs mit nachfragen? ^^


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Aber sicher, täglich frisch



Wirklich frisch? Und das täglich? Nawwww, das glaube ich dir nicht  Wäre ja fast so wie in der EDEKA-Werbung...



Olliruh schrieb:


> Gestern Jule gesagt das ich sie liebe ,danach mit ihr Sex gehabt & jetzt weiß ich nicht was ist ._.



Wahnsinn. Die Jugend von Heute kann nicht mal mehr miteinander reden.


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich öffne nie wieder Links, die Olli mir sendet.
> 
> F' YOU D:



war es sowas wie isane link von deanne damals oder sowas wie sean verschickt ?

wo ist eingentlich sean ?


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

Ich hab mit ihr geredet aber sie SAGT MIR EINFACH NICHT WAS JETZT SACHE IST. Sie meinte sie könnte es mir jetzt noch nicht sagen ...


----------



## Konov (9. September 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wirklich frisch? Und das täglich? Nawwww, das glaube ich dir nicht  Wäre ja fast so wie in der EDEKA-Werbung...



FAST täglich 


@Olli
das ist toll...spricht nicht gerade für sie, wenn ihr in die Kiste steigt und sie hinterher nicht weiß, was sie eigentlich will.


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

Ich kann da nichts machen. Wir sind den ganzen Abend Hand in Hand rum gelaufen aber sie weiß nicht wegen ihrem Ex ,der daran kaputt gehen würde wenn wir zusammen wären etc.


----------



## Ogil (9. September 2012)

Das spricht eher nicht fuer Olli, wenn sie sich hinterher fragt ob das wirklich gut genug war


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wo ist eingentlich sean ?



Der zieht gerade um. Genau wie Aun. ... mysteriös.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> war es sowas wie isane link von deanne damals oder sowas wie sean verschickt ?



Ne, es war viel schlimmer ._________________________________________________________________________________________________.

sad whale is not amused!


----------



## Konov (9. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich kann da nichts machen. Wir sind den ganzen Abend Hand in Hand rum gelaufen aber sie weiß nicht wegen ihrem Ex ,der daran kaputt gehen würde wenn wir zusammen wären etc.



ok DAS ist echt ein Zeichen, dass sie über ihren Ex noch nicht hinweg ist und ihr das gestern abend besser nicht gemacht hättet. ^^


----------



## win3ermute (9. September 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das spricht eher nicht fuer Olli, wenn sie sich hinterher fragt ob das wirklich gut genug war



Sie wollte halt nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen...


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Sie wollte halt nicht die Katze im Sack kaufen...



Doch gut war es,auch wenn 3-4 Leute zwischen zeitlich rein gekommen sind (war aufner Hausparty) 
War jaj auch nicht das erste mal


----------



## win3ermute (9. September 2012)

Dann kannste doch argumentieren: "Denk an all den guten Sex, der Dir entgeht! Und wichtiger noch: Denk an all den guten Sex, der MIR entgeht!"


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

Ach scheiß auf Sex ganz ehrlich. Gibt viel wichtigeres....


----------



## win3ermute (9. September 2012)

Shit! Ruf einer die Ambulanz; Olli ist ernsthaft krank!


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

fuuuuu ollli

ganz fies das bild per img einzufügen


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (9. September 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wahnsinn. Die Jugend von Heute kann nicht mal mehr miteinander reden.



scheint zu stimmen, ein junger Arbeitskollege (23) sucht auch immer Rat in der Kantine anstatt das Mädel zu fragen -> "ne, mach ich nciht, dann könnte ja passieren das sie Schluß macht" fragt uns aber, ob aus nem S3x-Verhältnis automatisch Beziehung wird


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2012)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> scheint zu stimmen, ein junger Arbeitskollege (23) sucht auch immer Rat in der Kantine anstatt das Mädel zu fragen -> "ne, mach ich nciht, dann könnte ja passieren das sie Schluß macht" fragt uns aber, ob aus nem S3x-Verhältnis automatisch Beziehung wird



Irgendwie, werde ich solche Leute nie verstehen. :X


----------



## win3ermute (9. September 2012)

In meiner Jugend war das alles einfacher:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (9. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> In meiner Jugend war das alles einfacher:
> 
> {da war ein Bild}



ROFL

endlich mal wieder herzhaft gelacht


----------



## Konov (9. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ach scheiß auf Sex ganz ehrlich. Gibt viel wichtigeres....



Oh der kleine Mann wird erwachsen, die neu errungenen Ansichten geben auf jedenfall Pluspunkte!


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Oh der kleine Mann wird erwachsen, die neu errungenen Ansichten geben auf jedenfall Pluspunkte!



Wichtigeres = Geld.


----------



## Konov (9. September 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wichtigeres = Geld.



Das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Ich sag immer, Geld macht nicht glücklich. Aber es ist komfortabler in einem Lamborghini zu heulen als auf einem Fahrrad


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Oh der kleine Mann wird erwachsen, die neu errungenen Ansichten geben auf jedenfall Pluspunkte!



Ne war schon immer so das es wichtigeres als Sex gibt. Ist halt nur ein schöner Nebeneffekt


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen



Konov denkt so! Aha! 



Olliruh schrieb:


> Ne war schon immer so das es wichtigeres als Sex gibt. Ist halt nur ein schöner Nebeneffekt



Hm, wenn man es genau betrachtet ist Sex eigentlich das Wichtigste, dient es schließlich zur Fortpflanzung und somit für Nachkommen. Und darauf ist die Menschheit ja teilweise doch ausgelegt...


----------



## Reflox (9. September 2012)

Und da er (hoffentlich, denn wir wollen die Welt nicht mit seiner Brut schänden) Kondome benutzt, hat sich das mit der Fortpflanzung erledigt


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2012)

Ohne Kondom - ohne mich


----------



## Zonalar (9. September 2012)

Eine Freundin von mir hat gestern auf Heute bei mir übernachtet und wir haben alle 3 Teile der Matrix-Trilogie geschaut, währenddessen ich sie massiert hab.
*unschuldig pfeif*


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

und welcher teil gefiel ihr am besten ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Eine Freundin von mir hat gestern auf Heute bei mir übernachtet und wir haben alle 3 Teile der Matrix-Trilogie geschaut, währenddessen ich sie massiert hab.
> *unschuldig pfeif*



i know what u did there ...


----------



## Zonalar (9. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und welcher teil gefiel ihr am besten ?



Ich glaube Teil 1, da hat sie noch am meisten mitbekommen... Teil 2 hat se noch verstanden aber bei Teil 3 wurde Neo echt... unglaubwürdig =)


----------



## Razyl (9. September 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Eine Freundin von mir hat gestern auf Heute bei mir übernachtet und wir haben alle 3 Teile der Matrix-Trilogie geschaut, währenddessen ich sie *massiert* hab.
> *unschuldig pfeif*


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich glaube Teil 1, da hat sie noch am meisten mitbekommen... Teil 2 hat se noch verstanden aber bei Teil 3 wurde Neo echt... unglaubwürdig =)



naja mann muss teilweise die animatrix gesehen haben und die zion archive geschaut haben um es komplett zu verstehen 

matrix 1 war ja noch verständlich aber ab teil wurde es halt schwer zu verstehen bzw philosophisch

matrix 2 und 3 haben halt was von inception eine matrix in der matrix in der matrix und so ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (10. September 2012)

In Batman begins sagt Alfred noch, das er niemals das Vertrauen in Bruce verlieren wird 



Quizfrage: Warum eine Fledermaus?


----------



## eMJay (10. September 2012)

Morgen.... schon wieder Montag....


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeen!

Letzte Arbeitswoche im aktuellen Mandat, nächste Woche gehts zurück in mein Büro. Kanns kaum erwarten  Allerdings werd ich die Gratis-Brötchen jeden Morgen vermissen  und das Bier um Vier, das es hier jeden Freitag auf Kosten des Hauses gibt  

Nächsten Samstag gibts Klassentreffen mit Leuten, die ich das letzte Mal vor zehn Jahren gesehn hab...oder länger


----------



## Konov (10. September 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

Moinsen Leute

Hab da mal ne Frage, würde gerne ein bisschen was mit der Gitarre aufnehmen und das am PC bearbeiten, hat da jemand Erfahrung mit ? Bzw. was brauch ich dafür ?


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2012)

http://recording.de/Community/Forum/Homerecording/Tutorials/107546/thread.html

http://www.delamar.de/tutorials/gitarre-tutorial/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2012)

Danke dir, nach sowas hab ich gesucht


----------



## Saji (10. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Quizfrage: Warum eine Fledermaus?



Weil sie ihm Angst machen und seine Feinde seine Angst teilen sollen? War doch so die Begründung im Film.


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2012)

hat catwoman in teil eingentlich den selben hintergrund wie aus den batman filmen aus den 90er ?

oder ist sie eher die katzengöttin wie in catwoman mit halle berry oder hält sie sich mehr an die comics ?


----------



## Doofkatze (10. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> hat catwoman in teil eingentlich den selben hintergrund wie aus den batman filmen aus den 90er ?
> 
> oder ist sie eher die katzengöttin wie in catwoman mit halle berry oder hält sie sich mehr an die comics ?




Was in den 90ern war, weiß ich nicht. Im Falle The dark Knight Rises ist sie aber eine relativ geschickte Diebin, die ihre Aufgaben grazil wie eine Ninja Katze erledigt >.<


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2012)

catwoman aus den 1990er filmen überlebte den mordversuch an sich fiel aber auf den kopf wachte umgeben von katzen auf hielt sich für ne katze ? da weiss ich nicht mehr so genau  hat nen pvc kostüm sich geschneidert




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1960er catwoman aus den alten batman serien - typische diebin - mental normal - leder outfit mit katzenohren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2000er catwoman mit halle berry hielt sich nicht an den comics - hier war sie von katzen wiederbelebt worden und verkörperte eine katzengöttin oder sowas - mental normal diebin die rache für ihren mord an sich suchte und spass wollte
hat ihr leder party outfit angepasst 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und hier haben wir die dc comics catwoman - da den hintergrund genau kenn ich nicht nur das sie oft mit poison ivy und harley quinn zusamm war




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das ist die batman teil 3 catwoman 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (10. September 2012)

Die aktuelle Catwoman gefiel mir eigentlich ganz gut bis auf die Tatsache, dass sie anfangs eine hinterlistige Hure ist!


----------



## Davatar (11. September 2012)

Morgen

Also in "Batman: The Animated Series", der Zeichentrick-Serie aus den 90ern ist Catwoman auch einfach nur ne Diebin, kommt aber der Diebin aus dem aktuellen 3. Batman-Film recht nahe.


----------



## Konov (11. September 2012)

Morgän!

Gewitter am Morgen bringt Kummer und Sorgen??


----------



## Davatar (11. September 2012)

Jewitta? Bei uns jibts nua Sonne und -schein!


----------



## Konov (11. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jewitta? Bei uns jibts nua Sonne und -schein!



Joa vorallem ist Gewitter am Morgen doch recht ungewöhnlich


----------



## ego1899 (11. September 2012)

Hat wer von euch Max Payne 3 gezockt?
Is das genau so ein Schrott wie der zweite Teil, oder kann man das doch spielen?


----------



## Davatar (11. September 2012)

Heh der zweite Teil war doch toll, was hast Du gegen ihn? Ansonsten gespielt hab ich den 3. Teil nicht, aber gelesen, es sei eher ein eignes Spiel als Max Payne.


----------



## ego1899 (11. September 2012)

Ach ich fand den zweiten Teil voll dämlich...

Ich kann mich noch an diese Abschnitte erinnern bei denen man in diesem schwarzen "Raum" nur auf dieser Blutlinie laufen konnte und dann darauf zum Ausgang balancieren musste. Mindestens 1x konnte man am Anfang direkt nach links springen und konnte direkt beim Ausgang landen xD

Ich installiere mir gerade Teil 3, dauert ja eeeewig...


----------



## Davatar (11. September 2012)

Die Abschnitte mit diesem schwarzen "Raum" und den Blutlinien waren im ersten Teil, nicht im zweiten  Das waren die Traumsequenzen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vpwOvqmDDms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und naja...dämlich...ich fands einfach mühsam auf den Linien zu gehn, aber die Traumsequenzen selbst hatten ein extremes Grusel-Flair, das man selten in nem Spiel hat.

Edit: Schau bei 3:38


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (11. September 2012)

Sicher das das nich im zweiten Teil war? Bin ich mir eigentlich sehr sicher... 

Naja das war ja auch nich der Grund. Ich weiß das mir der zweite auf jeden Fall nich gefallen hat, warum weiß ich allerdings gar nich mehr ^^

Glaub ich hatte den auch wenige Stunden nach dem Kauf schon durch, ich meine der wäre auch extrem kurz gewesen... Zum Glück... 


Edit: Ja ZAM, dass dein PW safe is kann ich mir denken, btw ^^


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

Moin.... voll Bocklos heute...


----------



## Noxiel (11. September 2012)

Bööööhhh


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

blöde grippe blöder kreislauf alles aua und dann noch so warm


----------



## ego1899 (11. September 2012)

Mir geht´s bleeeeeendend


----------



## Davatar (11. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Sicher das das nich im zweiten Teil war? Bin ich mir eigentlich sehr sicher...
> 
> Naja das war ja auch nich der Grund. Ich weiß das mir der zweite auf jeden Fall nich gefallen hat, warum weiß ich allerdings gar nich mehr ^^
> 
> ...


Jap, ganz sicher. Im ersten Teil wurden ja Frau und Kind von Max Payne ermordet, da gehts auch ständig um dieses Drogenzeug und Max hat immer mal wieder Albträume und/oder Drogentrips. Der zweite Teil hingegen ist eher ne Art Rachefeldzug von Max gegenüber allen Leuten, die am Komplott beteiligt waren. Dort kommen soweit ich mich erinnere keine Traumsequenzen mehr vor. Beide Teile sind auch erst dann wirklich spannend, wenn man sie im Hardcore-Schwierigkeitsgrad durchzockt, denn dort kann man nur einmal pro Abschnitt speichern und muss gut auf die Munitionsbestände achten.
Es gab übrigens auch nen Film "Max Payne":




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q2jAEoBz6RY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Der kommt meiner Meinung nach schon recht nahe ans erste Spiel ran.


Edit: So schaurig wie diese Junkies, die da überall im ersten Teil rumlagen/sassen und ständig "He's coming, he'ssss comminnnnnggg!!!!" flüsterten, so schaurig wars mir selten in nem Spiel


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

der 3te teil halt bissel geschnitten 

zivilisten sind unverwundbar weder dein beschuss noch die vom gegner stört sie und ragdoll wurde entfernt wenn der gegner tot ist


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2012)

Noxiels Avatar macht bei mir immer gute Laune


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

Moin Moin


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

deine katze wird ja immer dicker shikari ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

DAS IST EINE LÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜGE!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ufERJEdcfAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (11. September 2012)

Die ist nicht dick, die hat nur schwere Knochen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

> Um den Ruf des Branchenriesen Electronic Arts ist es nicht gut bestellt. Fans werfen dem Publisher unter anderem die kommerzielle Ausbeutung namhafter Studios und ihrer Marken vor. Aktuelles Beispiel: Bioware mit Mass Effect 3. EA Games-Chef Frank Gibeau weist die Vorwürfe von Spielern in einem aktuellen Interview entschieden zurück. EA würde sich nicht in die kreativen Entscheidungen der einzelnen Teams einmischen.



http://www.pcgames.d...nehmen-1023650/

und im himmel ist jahrmarkt ^^


und gibts noch eine suckerpunch version des liedes @shikari


----------



## Murfy (11. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> http://www.pcgames.d...nehmen-1023650/
> 
> und im himmel ist jahrmarkt ^^



Das ist doch schon seit Jahren so das EA Studios aufkauft und dann kaputtmacht. Warum die jetzt erst darüber schreiben...

mfg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=70La2y05BJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So soll Steam also bald ausschauen... mit Windows 8 natürlich. Nachvollziehbar, aber ich mag es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Murfy (11. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



.... wtf hat der viele Games und ich dachte ich wäre mit ca. 50 gut dabei. o_O

mfg


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2012)

Sh1k4ris Avatar ist toll


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

Ich hab 150 

Wusste, dass er dir gefällt ZAM


----------



## Davatar (11. September 2012)

Ich find horizontales Scrollen schrecklich -.- ausser bei Touchscreens, aber bei Tastatur und Maus sollt man sowas verbieten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

Wenn du über nen Fernsehr zockst und mit Gamepad (wie im Video), ist es sicherlich ganz cool. Allerdings... zocke ich dann lieber an meiner PS3. 

Mal schauen, was daraus noch so wird.


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sh1k4ris Avatar ist toll



sieht man dann bei der nächsten buffed/playtime show das buffed team dann gangnam style tanzen ? ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> und ich dachte ich wäre mit ca. 50 gut dabei. o_O



Ich glaube ich habe das Dreifache oder so  Letztes mal als ich gecheckt habe waren es 133 aber das ist auch schon ne weile her


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

Unglaublich. Nach dem GW2 Patch vom Sonntag hatte ich 9 (auf niedrigen Einstellungen!) FPS , und das durchgehend. 

Gestern hatte ich nen Beta-Treiber für die Nvidia 560 Ti installiert und zack, sind es 60 FPS  Und das bei fast komplett hochgeschraubter Grafik.


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

atm um die 12 spiele auf steam weil erst später entdeckt und ansonsten seit 2002 überwiegend mmos gespielt habe ab und zu software pyramide oder spiel ausgeliehen

habe atm in wow auch leichter framelag aber ich nutze nur stabile treiber


----------



## ZAM (11. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sieht man dann bei der nächsten buffed/playtime show das buffed team dann gangnam style tanzen ? ^^



Niemals - schreckliche Trends muss man nicht noch fördern *g*


----------



## Magogan (11. September 2012)

Hab mein Problem mit dem Bluray-Abspielprogramm (Blurays werden nur mit 50% Geschwindigkeit abgespielt) bei Arcsoft geschildert. Mal sehen, ob die das lösen können.

Abgesehen davon kann ich bei Arcsoft JEDES Support-Ticket ansehen und sogar darauf antworten!!! Einfach indem ich die ID in der Adresszeile ändere. Also ich glaube, das gibt den Preis für die unsicherste Seite überhaupt! Oo

DIE GOLDENE BRECHSTANGE! Als Symbol für einen Einbruch bzw. "Hack". Ok, vielleicht ist die Brechstange unpassend ... aber mir fiel nichts besseres ein ...


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2012)

ZAM, du bist der Beste!


----------



## Saji (11. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> ZAM, du bist der Beste!



WAS HAST DU MIT DEINEM NAMEN GEMACHT?! :O


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2012)




----------



## Saji (11. September 2012)

Dann will ich auch nen anderen Namen... Sanji, zum Beispiel. Dann könnte ich endlich den rauchenden Smutje als Ava nehmen.


----------



## ego1899 (11. September 2012)

Ich will jetzt ZAM heißen!

Ich hab die 1899 auch nur genommen weil ich dachte das 3 Zeichen zu kurz wären, wie bei vielen anderen Seiten. Nervt mich auch voll, aber nur EgO ist glaub ich vergeben ^^


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2012)

Das ist eben ein Privileg, dass nicht jedem zu teil wird. 

Nur die schönen bekommen das hier. 

<---


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

zöpfe und einen prof titel ?


----------



## Magogan (11. September 2012)

Magogan ist dumm und hat einen bei eBay verkauften Artikel verschickt, bevor er überhaupt die Bezahlung erhalten hat ... Vielleicht glaubt Magogan aber auch nur an das Gute im Menschen ... Böse Menschen sollten zumindest nicht mit 100% positiv bei eBay bewertet sein ...

Warum Magogan in der 3. Person von sich selber spricht, weiß er aber nicht ...


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2012)

Wenn ich dir jetzt sage was ich denke werde ich gebannt.


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

Ich sag auch lieber nichts....


----------



## ego1899 (11. September 2012)

Du hättestdeinen Avatar gleich mit ändern sollen, dann könntest du nochmal ganz neu anfangen und du wärst deinen schlechten Ruf los...


----------



## Magogan (11. September 2012)

Naja, was solls, jetzt trage ich eben das Risiko - irgendeiner muss es ja immer tragen bei eBay  ... Wenigstens ist es jetzt spannend  ... Ok, das ist in diesem Falle nicht so gut, aber was solls ... Jetzt kann ich eh nichts mehr ändern ...


----------



## Saji (11. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFiggmuJKTo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

Wenn ich nochmal dürfte, würd ich mich Sh4k1ra nennen


----------



## Magogan (11. September 2012)

Meine Nachbarin hat Kohlmeisen, aber was macht ein Hahn auf meinem Esel?

Irgendwie klappt die Verlinkung nicht wie gedacht -.-


----------



## Saji (11. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn ich nochmal dürfte, würd ich mich Sh4k1ra nennen



Seit wann zitierst du Die Ärzte in deiner Sig?


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Du hättestdeinen Avatar gleich mit ändern sollen, dann könntest du nochmal ganz neu anfangen und du wärst deinen schlechten Ruf los...



Welcher schlechter Ruf? :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Seit wann zitierst du Die Ärzte in deiner Sig?



Seit dem Konzert in Hamburg, wo ich mich in sie verliebt habe


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn ich nochmal dürfte, würd ich mich Sh4k1ra nennen



nicht shakira ? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AUGoLwlIPH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Iphone 5


----------



## Saji (11. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Seit dem Konzert in Hamburg, wo ich mich in sie verliebt habe



Achso! Naja, lieber spät als nie.


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2012)

Ich find die Oppa Gangnam Style Katze so derbe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> nicht shakira ?



NO! My hips don't lie...


----------



## Saji (11. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Iphone 5



Ahahaha, okay, das war genial.


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

nur sitzt die katze auf ihren hintern und hebt die beine oder steht die katze ^^


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Meine Nachbarin hat Kohlmeisen, aber was macht ein Hahn auf meinem Esel?
> 
> Irgendwie klappt die Verlinkung nicht wie gedacht -.-



lol


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Welcher schlechter Ruf? :>


Welcher Ruf?


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich liebe scrubs <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TNr6uLpSu7M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2012)

257ers - Go Ninja

:>


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vy5h69ZAUeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Besser als Go Ninja :3


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nL9jzj9GUJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=styBS2ubh90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6Dtn4kP7lrA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gibt soviele coole songs in den serien ^^


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2012)

Was labersch du Flöxchen!


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eEiNJBRGTGw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch besser als go Ninja


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2012)

Zur Zeit ist echt wieder tote Hose hier. Ohne Aun ohne Budda isses 50% fader.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. September 2012)

Ich kann auch nicht viel zur allgemeinen Erheiterung beitragen. Mir gehts beschissen.


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2012)

waLum?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. September 2012)

Meine Arbeit macht mich depressiv und ich hab nichts um dem entgegenzuwirken.

edit: naja gestern war noch ganz witzig mit dem Magierexploit nicht pvp geflaggte Hordler zu killen.

Ich werd jetzt ne Runde Fussball gucken. brb.


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2012)

Zu wenig Geld, mobbing, unterfordert?


----------



## eMJay (11. September 2012)

zu wenig Geld trifft immer zu


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. September 2012)

Ich stelle glaube ich zu hohe Anforderungen an mich selbst. Habe heute zwei Aufträge gut beendet und das sollte eigentlich genügen um zufrieden mit mir selbst zu sein. Tut es aber nicht, weil ich an einer Stelle einen Kollegen um Hilfe bitten musste. Das war heute um circa. 12 Uhr und ich bin jetzt noch nervlich so angespannt wie sonst nur vor Uniklausuren.

Dieses Gefühl von "okay, du weist jetzt wie es funktioniert. Beim nächsten mal machst du es richtig" stellt sich bei mir garnicht mehr ein.
Am Geld liegts nicht. Hab heute meine Abrechnung bekommen. 3000 brutto. Nichtmal das heitert mich auf.

edit: oh ist ja schon Nachtschwärmer Zeit. ^^ naja ich wollte es halt nicht aus dem Zusammenhang reißen.


----------



## Davatar (12. September 2012)

Aus dem Aufregethread:





Selor schrieb:


> Oh Gott... ich weiß warum die Menschheit fürn Allerwertesten ist und nicht gerettet werden kann... dabei war es so simpel, so einfach... Oh man... wir sind richtig am Arsch... 5/5


Klär uns bitte auf, ich nix verstehn 



BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich stelle glaube ich zu hohe Anforderungen an mich selbst. Habe heute zwei Aufträge gut beendet und das sollte eigentlich genügen um zufrieden mit mir selbst zu sein. Tut es aber nicht, weil ich an einer Stelle einen Kollegen um Hilfe bitten musste. Das war heute um circa. 12 Uhr und ich bin jetzt noch nervlich so angespannt wie sonst nur vor Uniklausuren.
> 
> Dieses Gefühl von "okay, du weist jetzt wie es funktioniert. Beim nächsten mal machst du es richtig" stellt sich bei mir garnicht mehr ein.
> Am Geld liegts nicht. Hab heute meine Abrechnung bekommen. 3000 brutto. Nichtmal das heitert mich auf.
> ...


Ich weiss ja nicht in welcher Branche Du arbeitest, aber in der IT-Branche ist Teamwork das A und O und da hilft man sich täglich aus, weil immer irgendjemand irgendwas nicht wissen kann und man halt oft jemanden dabei hat, ders weiss. So erspart man sich ne Menge Ausprobier-/Recherchezeit.


----------



## eMJay (12. September 2012)

Bei mit ist es so. 
Ich darf alles neue machen und alles was irgendwie vom "Standard Muster" abweicht, rumprobieren, alles was kompliziert ist und alles was genau sein soll. 
Lange Zeit hat es jemand anders gemacht und hat es sehr oft nicht hin bekommen oder nur nach lange Zeit. Dann gab es immer Stress. Er hat Stress bekommen und es an mich dann weiter geleitet weil ich es dann fast immer hin bekommen hab. 
Bis ich gekündigt hab.... Nach einem Jahr bin ich wieder zurück in die Firma. 
Das hatte ich zwar nicht vor aber es hat sich so ergeben. In diesem Jahr und 2 Monaten haben die erst gemerkt was ich alles gemacht hab. 

Und nun schieben die mir das Zeug nur so zu und fragen mich dann auch noch sogar was früher nie der Fall war. 
Da ich aber auch nicht allwissend bin kann ich die auch fragen ohne das einer irgendwie komisch schaut. 

3000 Euro ist schon eine Menge. Ich weiß nicht was du gelernt hast aber um 3000 Euro zu bekommen muss ich erst mal meinen Techniker machen. Und ich weiß nicht ob nur der Techniker ohne die passende Stelle dafür ausreicht. 

und Guten Morgen... heute fühle ich mich irgendwie viel Wacher als die letzten Tage


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Aus dem Aufregethread:Klär uns bitte auf, ich nix verstehn



Auch wenn man mich dafür vermutlich jagen und kreuzigen wird...


Der Mensch hat sich selbst kastriert, unser Genpool ist verschmutzt:

Wir alle wissen wie Evolution von statten geht... die, die am besten angepasst sind überleben und geben ihre Gene an ihre Nachkommen weiter, so wird der Fortschritt und Fortbestand der Art gesichert, diejenigen Individuen der Art die zu schwach sind oder ungünstige Genkombinationen besitzen, werden entweder direkt sterben, gefressen oder finden keine Weibchen und geben ihr genetisches Material so eben nicht weiter (im günstigsten Fall, natürlich ist auch hier nicht alles schwarz und weiß).

Doch jetzt kommt der Mensch und schon bald nach unserem Aufstieg kamen wir scheinbar auf die glorreiche Idee, das es irgendwie besser wäre, wenn absolut JEDER überlebt und sich fortpflanzt, das kam natürlich nach und nach und nicht plötzlich.
Nun und das hat sich über die Jahrtausende durchgesetzt und weitergeführt und wir haben uns seitdem auch kein Stück weiterentwickelt... wir sind immernoch das selbe Modell wie die ersten Individuen des Homo Sapiens Sapiens und vielleicht sogar noch schlimmer.


Wir streben danach, dass wirklich jeder überlebt und "eine Chance" erhält, selbst diejenigen die zu Schwach wären um zu überleben, die die zu Dumm wären zum Überleben, die die genetisch fast einen Rückschritt bedeuten, jeder hat eine Chance "verdient", wir rühmen uns ein gutes (ja fast schon perfektes) Medizinisches System zu haben...

Problem ist aber eben nun, wenn diese Individuen alle überleben und sich fortpflanzen kann sich unsere Art nicht weiterentwickeln!
Wir haben uns eine Gesellschaft geschaffen in der künstliche Reize "anziehender" sind als natürliche, in der wir die Natur verleugnen und alles begatten was herumläuft...


Wir können uns nicht mehr entwickeln, weil diejenigen die angepasster sind, die weiter entwickelt sind schlicht und ergreifend in der großen Masse der genetischen Mittelmäßigkeit untergehen!


Vielleicht noch ein Beispiel um es etwas deutlicher zu machen:
Stellen wir uns eine Vogelart vor, isoliert auf einer Insel in einem riesigen Ozean, diese Art muss sich ernsthaft abrackern um Nahrung zu finden und zu überleben, einige Individuen dieser Vogelart haben aber durch Mutationen bestimmte Techniken und Schnabelformen ausgebildet, die das ganze einfacher machen könnte und eigentlich müssten sich diese Individuen besser und einfacher vermehren können.
Jetzt packen wir den "Mensch"-Faktor hinzu und es kommt so, dass diese "besseren" Individuen, zuweilen nicht mehr und vermutlich noch weniger beachtet (weil anders) werden als die "Standard-Variante" und diese Art pflanzt sich weiterhin großzügig mit nicht entwickelten Individuen und sogar solchen fort die verkümmerte, verkrümmte und kaputte Flügel und Schnäbel haben und jene die eigentlich weder Jagen noch Fliegen können werden bis zum "natürlichen" Tod noch gepflegt, verhätschelt und gefüttert.
Diese Art kann und wird sich niemals soweit entwickeln können, dass sie einfacher Nahrung finden kann, es werden immer nur, wenn überhaupt vereinzelte Individuen auftauchen, die es besser können aber sie gehen schnell wieder in der Masse unter und werden vergessen.


Disclaimer: Ich habe absichtlich auf jegliche Politische Korrektheit verzichtet und stellenweise absichtlich provokant geschrieben


----------



## Doofkatze (12. September 2012)

http://9gag.com/gag/5340552


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2012)

und bei wow classic hingt jesus noch nicht am kreuz ? ^^


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2012)

Noch alle da? Kein Krieg ausgebrochen oder so?

Hab hier kein TV  Eben kam so ohne Vorwarnung, ohne Regen und so auf einmal ein riesen Geschepper und es hat richtig gebebt und so und danach vollkommene totenstille...
Nich das hier wirklich gerade die Bomben runter kommen?


----------



## Magogan (12. September 2012)

Kennt ihr das Sprichwort "Ein Laubbläser am Morgen vertreibt alle Sorgen"?

...

ES TRIFFT NICHT ZU!

Argh, wurde heute durch einen Laubbläser geweckt, der direkt vor meinem Fenster war - zumindest hat es sich so angehört ^^


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Noch alle da? Kein Krieg ausgebrochen oder so?
> 
> Hab hier kein TV  Eben kam so ohne Vorwarnung, ohne Regen und so auf einmal ein riesen Geschepper und es hat richtig gebebt und so und danach vollkommene totenstille...
> Nich das hier wirklich gerade die Bomben runter kommen?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mx9AOkvK4-g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kennt ihr das Sprichwort "Ein Laubbläser am Morgen vertreibt alle Sorgen"?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Oh da sagste was. Ich hab auch so nen Nachbarn der meint immer morgens um 8 mit seinem Laubbläser in seinem Garten rumzueiern und das irgendwie gefühlt alle 2 Tage bin da auch schon mal rüber und hab gemeint ob er sie noch alle hat.
Dann war erstmal Ruhe, jetzt hat er wieder angefangen, wahrscheinlich um mich zu ärgern...

Ich konter das mittlerweile mit Terrormusik spät in der Nacht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. September 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Auch wenn man mich dafür vermutlich jagen und kreuzigen wird...
> 
> 
> Der Mensch hat sich selbst kastriert, unser Genpool ist verschmutzt:
> [...]


Auf Deinen provokanten Eingangspost meine provokante Gegenfrage: Und was ist daran schlimm?

Evolution und Weiterentwicklung passiert, weil sich eine Spezies der Umgebung anpassen muss. Solange wir als Menschen die Umgebung mehr oder weniger beliebig formen können, brauchen wir uns evolutionär gesehen auch nicht grossartig weiterzuentwickeln. Insofern seh ich daran nichts Schlimmes. Selbst wenn sich nur noch Proleten mit Tussis paaren würden, deren IQ allesamt niedriger ist als des IQs eines ungebackenen Stück Brotes, wäre das an und für sich immernoch nicht so tragisch. Irgendwann würden die Probleme von alleine kommen und die Evolution würde halt wieder "eingreifen müssen", um den Fortbestand der Art zu sichern. Ausserdem hat sich der Mensch durchaus extrem weiterentwickelt. Der Mensch ist heute in der Lage, über hundert Jahre alt zu werden. Vor ein paar hundert Jahren war das absolut undenkbar. Dazu kommt, dass wir Flugzeuge, Raketen, CERN und co bauen können, was wiederum zeigt, dass sich die Wissenschaft (die Kreation des Menschen, wenn man so will) stetig weiterentwickelt hat und auch zukünftig weiterhin wird. Wo siehst Du nun also effektiv das Fehlen von Evolution? Bloss weil wir noch mehr oder weniger die selben Organe wie vor dreitausend Jahren haben, heisst das lange nicht, dass keine Evolution stattgefunden hat. Nur war diese halt nicht so offensichtlich wenn man verschiedene Stadien einer Spezies betrachtet.

Ergo: Ich sehe das Problem echt nicht.


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nseyKfQX0ZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (12. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oh da sagste was. Ich hab auch so nen Nachbarn der meint immer morgens um 8 mit seinem Laubbläser in seinem Garten rumzueiern und das irgendwie gefühlt alle 2 Tage bin da auch schon mal rüber und hab gemeint ob er sie noch alle hat.
> Dann war erstmal Ruhe, jetzt hat er wieder angefangen, wahrscheinlich um mich zu ärgern...
> 
> Ich konter das mittlerweile mit Terrormusik spät in der Nacht...





Naja um 8 ist doch net schlimm meiner Meinung nach. Schlimmer wäre es wenn man um 7 von ner Hilti geweckt wird weil jemand im Nebenraum neue Elektroleitungen verlegen will, allerdings nur wäre da ich nicht geschlafen sondern die Maschine getrieben hab^^
Wobei die Situation war cool:
Ich mach schön alle Kanäle rein, geht ja recht fix mit dem richtigen Meisel. Genau auf der anderen Seite der Wand war sein (Kumpel) Bett. Insgesamt hab ich im ganzen Raum 3 Stunden rumgelärmt, von 7-10. Um halb 11 ist er mal aus seinem Zimmer gekrochen (ich war derweil schon Kaffee trinken inner Küche mit sein Vater) und hat gefragt ob ich schon lange warte und das wir gleich loslegen können. Ich mein 3 Stunden extremer Lärm im Nebenraum und man wird nicht munter, Hut ab vor so nem guten Schlaf^^


----------



## Konov (12. September 2012)

Middach!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. September 2012)

Oh mein Gott, nächste Woche 3 (Psychologie/Deutsch/Mathematisch u.Naturwissenschaftliches Grundwissen) Klausuren und 2 Präsentationen (Soziales Handeln und Gesellschaft)... und das vor den Herbstferien!!111 D:


----------



## Olliruh (12. September 2012)

lel


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 2 Präsentationen (Soziales Handeln und Gesellschaft)



nehm da einfach das offizielle wow,swtor,tsw forum oder diese bilderportale ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (12. September 2012)

Kann mir bitte jemand erklären, warum wir trotz höherer Steuereinnahmen nun nochmal mehr ausgeben müssen, weil wir gut darstehen und daher mehr Schulden machen müssen?

Ich verstehe ja einiges von Wirtschaftlichkeit, aber an guten Tagen die Verschuldung erhöhen, um dann die Schulden zu senken, wenn eh nichts in die Kasse reinkommt? Bedeutet das, wenn die Konjunktur tatsächlich abflacht, versuchen wir zusätzlich zu sparen, sodass z. B. Rentnern kein Geld mehr gezahlt werden kann und man DANN das auf die Schulden zurückführen kann?

Und dann wird die Regierung NACH Schäuble dafür in die Verantwortung genommen, schließlich hatten wir ja schon vor 2005 die Schulden angehäuft! :-)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. September 2012)

Wenn die Regierung dem Volk dienen würde... oh das wär so schön.

Ich bin btw. Elektroniker. Verdien soviel weil ich standardmäßig auch Spät und Nachtschicht am Wochenende arbeite. (Nein, ich hab keine Wahl)


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2012)

Tag 1 in der Klinik: Bäh, ist das langweilig. Wären eben nicht Freunde und Patentante zu Besuch gewesen und zum ein klein bisschen Geburtstag feiern, hätt ich mich totgelangweilt. Gott sei Dank hat mein Vater wenigstens Pflanzen gegen Zombies aufm Laptop installiert. Dafür hab ich ner guten Freundin eben Wohnungsschlüssel, externe Platte, nen Zettel mit PC-Passwort und ner Liste, was sie draufpacken soll, mitgegeben, damit ich hier wenigstens was gegen die Langeweile tun kann.

Vielleicht komm ich hier ja dazu, mal meine drei Staffeln Dr. House zu gucken


----------



## ego1899 (12. September 2012)

Hm na dann alles Gute zum Burtseltag sag ich mal! 

(Oder hab ich das falsch verstanden? Hattest du nich erst Geburtstag? ^^ )


----------



## Konov (12. September 2012)

Jo alles gute wenns denn deiner ist schneemaus ^^


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich bin btw. Elektroniker. Verdien soviel weil ich standardmäßig auch Spät und Nachtschicht am Wochenende arbeite. (Nein, ich hab keine Wahl)



Ziemlich madig. Aber ok, man kann seine Situation immer verändern. Dafür sind btw 3000 € auch nicht viel Geld.


----------



## Konov (12. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ziemlich madig. Aber ok, man kann seine Situation immer verändern. Dafür sind btw 3000 € auch nicht viel Geld.



Vorallem haste nix von der ganzen Kohle wenn du nie Zeit hast sie auszugeben ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. September 2012)

> Vorallem haste nix von der ganzen Kohle wenn du nie Zeit hast sie auszugeben ^^



Jo, das denk ich mir auch. Naja mal schaun wie sich das in Zukunft entwickelt.


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2012)

Ja, doch, habt ihr richtig verstanden, ist meiner. Und grad würd ich am liebsten heim fahren... Moah.


----------



## Magogan (12. September 2012)

Hmm, 3000 sollte ich nach dem Studium auch verdienen


----------



## Legendary (12. September 2012)

Gibst du es dann auch weiterhin für Schrott IT aus die dauernd defekt ist?

:>

Hach...es tut gut böse zu sein.


----------



## eMJay (12. September 2012)

Ok 3000 mit Nachtschicht und WE Arbeit ist am Anfang ok.


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Gibst du es dann auch weiterhin für Schrott IT aus die dauernd defekt ist?
> 
> :>
> 
> Hach...es tut gut böse zu sein.


Ja, klar tue ich das ^^ Wenn auch nicht absichtlich, aber es wird immer was kaputt gehen ^^

Aber einen Großteil will ich dann für's Haus sparen und einen anderen Teil für ein neues Auto, wenn ich dann das Haus habe  Vielleicht liege ich sogar über 3000 brutto ^^ Das würde das alles leichter machen, weil so sparen, dass ich in absehbarer Zet ein neues Auto und ein neues Haus haben kann, wird schwer, wenn am Ende nur 2000 netto übrig bleiben ...

Hab übrigens geträumt, dass ich im Lotto gewinne ... und zwar 5 Millionen ... naja, ich werde das wohl noch öfter träumen, aber in Erfüllung gehen wird es vermutlich nicht ...


----------



## Konov (13. September 2012)

6 Grad, Nebel - Guten Morgen Deutschland!


----------



## Doofkatze (13. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> 6 Grad, Nebel - Guten Morgen Deutschland!




Essen, 11 Grad, Regen.


----------



## Noxiel (13. September 2012)

Kaufbeuren, 8°C, bewölkt.







Ich kauf mir wohl das Nexus 7.


----------



## Davatar (13. September 2012)

Morgeeeen!

33% Chance auf ein Date am kommenden Sonntag. Ich brauche Nebel am Morgen und Sonnenschein am Nachmittag. Wer hat gute Wetter-Connections?

Jetzt gibts erst mal 6-7 Stunden Gangman Style


----------



## Konov (13. September 2012)

Metallica S&M Album wiedergefunden und iTunes scheint ausnahmsweise mal zu kooperieren - YES erstmal Mucke aufn Rechner kopieren


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

Potsdam, 14,7 °C, Sonne ...


----------



## ego1899 (13. September 2012)

Mooooooin!

man man man war das heut nacht kalt... 

Frankfurt, 11°C, wolker bis heitig





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M3cytC5i9k4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (13. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mooooooin!
> 
> man man man war das heut nacht kalt...
> 
> ...


Muarr, ich hatte mal ein Haargel, da stand zwar drauf es halte viel aus, aber in Wirklichkeit wars eher Null-Wetter-Taft. Egal ob Wind, Sonne oder Regen, die Frisur hielt nicht. Nach ner Woche testen hab ich den Mist weggeworfen ^^ Zum Glück gibts Fructis Hard Glue, das hält was es verspricht


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2012)

damals als die spraydosen noch Fluorchlorkohlenwasserstoffe als Treibmittel hatten ^^


kennt jemand eingentlich noch youtube künstler die wie piano guys, lindsey stirling, deserving death und alex bexi sind ?


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

Neeeeeiiiiin! Jetzt muss ich doch in der Küche grillen =(

Im Wohnzimmer ist ja der Projektor ... und jetzt ist mir eingefallen, dass es ja auch dampft und so und das vielleicht nicht so gut ist, vor allem fast direkt unter dem Projektor ...

In der Küche zu grillen zerstört total das Grill-Gefühl ... Im Wohnzimmer ist ja noch okay, da ist man wenigstens nicht alleine, aber in der Küche?


----------



## Davatar (13. September 2012)

Innerhalb der Wohnung zu grillen find ich eh...unüblich. Hast Du keinen Balkon oder ne Veranda oder sowas? Oder nen Gemeinschaftsgarten?


----------



## ego1899 (13. September 2012)

Ja find das auch irgendwie doof, Grill-Gefühl dürfte in der Wohnung ja so gar nich auf kommen meiner Meinung nach ^^

Aber ich mach gerade auch nix anderes, die Steaks sind gerade in der Pfanne gelandet, anstatt aufm Grill was will man machen...


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Innerhalb der Wohnung zu grillen find ich eh...unüblich. Hast Du keinen Balkon oder ne Veranda oder sowas? Oder nen Gemeinschaftsgarten?


Balkon schon, aber dort keinen Tisch


----------



## ego1899 (13. September 2012)

Da muss man halt improvisieren. Leere Bierkästen stapeln zum Beispiel...


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Da muss man halt improvisieren. Leere Bierkästen stapeln zum Beispiel...



this.
Ein Kumpel hat seine komplette Wohnung mehr oder weniger so eingerichtet


----------



## Davatar (13. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Balkon schon, aber dort keinen Tisch


Ja das sollte das kleinste Problem sein. Du hast folgende Möglichkeiten:
Option Davatars neue Wohnung: Grill auf dem Balkon, Tisch im Esszimmer/Wohnzimmer/Woauchimmer --> Auf dem Balkon grillen und in der Wohnung essen 
Option Davatars alte Wohnung: Grill auf dem Balkon, Minitisch und Stühle kaufe und sich auf den Balkon quetschen


----------



## ego1899 (13. September 2012)

Ich denke es geht ihm weniger darum wo er isst, sondern eher da wo er seinen Grill hinstellt. Da er in der Wohnung grillt nehme ich an ein Elektrogrill, alles andere wäre... naja... Recht unpraktisch für den Betrieb innerhalb seiner 4 Wände...


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

Ja, ein Elektrogrill ^^

Ich weiß auch nicht, im Wohnzimmer wäre toll, dann sehen alle (in diesem Fall zwar nur 2 - ich und ein Kumpel) die Würste braten usw. ^^

Aber so in der Küche ganz alleine grillen ist eher wie normal kochen, nur mit Grill statt Kochtopf ^^


----------



## Saji (13. September 2012)

Manchmal schaue ich hier rein... denke mir einfach nur noch DAFUQ?!... und gehe wieder raus.


----------



## Doofkatze (13. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich denke es geht ihm weniger darum wo er isst, sondern eher da wo er seinen Grill hinstellt. Da er in der Wohnung grillt nehme ich an ein Elektrogrill, alles andere wäre... naja... Recht unpraktisch für den Betrieb innerhalb seiner 4 Wände...




Zumal Lebensgefahr besteht. Kohlenmonooxid-Vergiftung. Geht ja schnell^^


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2012)

wie willste eine kohlenmonoxid vergiftung bekommen bei einem elektro grill ????


----------



## Doofkatze (13. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wie willste eine kohlenmonoxid vergiftung bekommen bei einem elektro grill ????




...nicht mit einem Elektrogrill. Mit einem Holzkohlegrill


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2012)

ja aber ist doch ganz klar das man nicht mit einem holzkohlegrill in der wohnung grillt


----------



## Doofkatze (13. September 2012)

http://www.bfr.bund.de/de/presseinformation/2011/19/holzkohlegrills_gehoeren_nicht_in_die_wohnung-71105.html

deswegen wird das ja so explizit nochmals gesagt, weil es ja jeder weiß 


Gestern im TS gab es Diskussionen darum, wann ein Gildenmitglied Geburtstag hatte. Leider wussten wir anderen besser Bescheid als der Arbeitskollege des Gildenmitgliedes, der einen Tag zu spät (also gestern statt vorgestern) gratulierte.

Irgendwann kam dann eine Frage eines anderen Gildenmitgliedes zum verspäteten Gratulanten: "hast du noch einen alten Kalender von 2011 oder noch älter?"
Da wir schon mehrere Witze vorher gemacht hatten, war dieser nun angenerft. "jaja, ich habs verstanden..."
Gildenmitglied nochmal: "ne sagmal, haste da noch irgendwo n alten kalender?"
"ne..."
"schade ... sonst hätteste den wegwerfen können, is schon 2012!"

Ein weiteres Gildenmitglied fühlte sich erinnert. "Das hat der schon im März mit mir gemacht. Der hat mich ne halbe Stunde lang n Kalender suchen lassen, nur um dann wieder damit zu kommen "gut, kannste wegwerfen, et is 2012!""

Des is soooo fies


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Da muss man halt improvisieren. Leere Bierkästen stapeln zum Beispiel...


Hab keine leeren Bierkästen ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab keine leeren Bierkästen ...



WTF? Dann kauf dir welche und mach sie leer... 

Moin Moin btw


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WTF? Dann kauf dir welche und mach sie leer...
> 
> Moin Moin btw


Dann werde ich aber betrunken ^^


----------



## ego1899 (13. September 2012)

Das is ja der Sinn dabei, dass is doch quasi das schöne daran... Ansonsten könntest du dir ja auch einfach nen Tisch kaufen...


----------



## Magogan (13. September 2012)

Ach ich grill einfach in der Küche


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2012)

aber bitte nicht mit gas/kohle grill


----------



## Arosk (13. September 2012)

11 stunden schule jeden tag, das haut den härtesten auf


----------



## zoizz (13. September 2012)

Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht? Ist es ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!


----------



## Doofkatze (14. September 2012)

Einer meiner Lieblingslehrer kam immer mit einem freudigen MOOOOOOOORGEEEEEEEN in den Klassenraum. Die andere Variante war ein MAAAAAHLZEIT. Wir haben Wetten abgeschlossen, was er sagt, wobei es beim Nachmittagsunterricht deutlich einfacher war, zu raten :>

Der konnt echt gute Laune verbreiten, obwohl man ihm deutlich anmerkte, das auch er eigentlich ein Morgenmuffel war. Zumindest die Begrüßung war aber gekonnt fröhlich.


Erinnere mich da noch an andere Lehrer, die reinkamen, erst nach vorne gingen, die Aktentasche auf den Tisch knallten, Sachen rauskramten und ein "morgn" brummten.


Ganz mies war da so ein Deutschlehrer. karierter Rollkragenpulli, Brille, Zwerg (1,65, bin ca. 1,85 - 1,90), Tennissocken und Sandalen. Der kam rein, ging zur Tafel, schnappte sich Kreide, kratzte auf der Tafel was herum, packte dann seine Tasche auffn Tisch, räumte diese ordentlichst aus ... und 5 Minuten später sprach er erstmals. ...ich glaube, der wurd nie geliebt :-)

Weltklasse waren gleich 2 Lehrer. Jeweils 1. Stunde, gleiches Schema. Wenn was an die Tafel geschrieben wird, kann man das entweder superordentlich machen ... oder aber man kann die Schüler aufwecken, indem man absichtlich die Kreide so abbricht, damit sie auf der Tafel quietscht und die anwesenden Volljährigen so zumindest mal Richtung Tafel schaun müssen, um festzustellen, wer da frühmorgens so einen Krach macht. ...Die konnten auch richtig erklären :-)


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2012)

Mein persönlicher Hasslehrer war mein erster Physiklehrer. Der kam rein, murmelte ein kurzes "mrgn", gleich an die Tafel und schrieb dann 2 Stunden am Stück Formeln an die Tafel. Sein Motto war: _Ne Doppelstunde ist dazu da, doppelt so intensiv zu lernen, drum streichen wir die Pause in der Mitte und verschieben sie an den Schluss_. Dann schrieb der noch so schnell, dass man kaum mitkam, klappte die Tafeln um, obwohl noch fast niemand fertig abgeschrieben hatte und korrigierte sich selbst manchmal über drei Tafeln hinweg, was das ganze Geschriebene nutzlos machte.
Aber er hatte auch seine einzelnen positiven Momente. Ab und zu wandelte er Theorie in Praxis um und demonstrierte uns seine Experimente. Das waren immer irgendwelche Spiele, also beispielsweise Pfeil und Bogen, um die Flugbahn eines Pfeils zu betrachten, ein Mini-Billard, um Winkel, Stosskraft und Auswirkung zu sehen oder ein Stehaufmännchen, um...naja so richtig weiss ich bis heute nicht, was das sollte...Jedenfalls war der Typ saumässig schlecht in allem, was praktisch war. Er traf weder mit dem Pfeil die Zielscheibe, noch konnte er Billardkugeln einlochen und das Stehaufmännchen faszinierte ihn so stark, dass er alles andere um ihn herum vergass und dann eineinhalb Stunden lang versuchte, das Stehaufmännchen dazu zu bringen, dass es eben doch nicht mehr aufsteht. Ahja und in der letzten Stunde vor den Ferien zeigte er uns immer ein Astronomie-Video, da die Astronomie sein grosses Hobby war. Der Typ liess sich sogar ein Haus mit eingebauter Sternwarte bauen. Hätte er nur halb so viel Begeisterung in den Physik-Unterricht investiert wie in seinen Astronomie-Vorträgen, dann hätt ich Physik vielleicht doch auch spannend empfunden...


----------



## win3ermute (14. September 2012)

Das gute an diesem Morgen: Ich hab' Kaffee... und es ist Freitag \o/. Das schlechte: Nun 9 Stunden auf der Arbeit verbringen...


----------



## Doofkatze (14. September 2012)

Mein Physiklehrer in der 7. Klasse war ein Schlafexperte. Er wusste da selbst nichts von, aber er redete so langsam über relativ langweilige Sachen, das der Unterricht doch sehr ermüdend, vorwiegend aber schwer zu folgen war.

In einer Klassenarbeit dann bei ihm habe ich 3 x gespickt. Das erste, das einzige und das letzte Mal. Denn obwohl er fast schon selbst schlief, schaffte er es, mich zu entdecken, wie ich mit einer Hand an der Tasche war, um durch einen Griff in die Tasche unsere Physikmappe so auseinander zudrücken, das ein Blatt lesbar wurde. Die Arbeit war trotz des Schockmoments gewertet worden, da es eh nur eine 5 wurde, davor hatte ich nie ansatzweise versucht, zu spicken und auch danach war alles selbst geler ... auswendig gewusst.

Mein Rechnungswesenlehrer in der Ausbildung war damals von meiner Ehrlichkeit so überzeugt, das er mich zurecht MIT TASCHE (und damit allen Unterlagen) eine Klausur alleine in einem Raum nachschreiben ließ. Allen anderen 3 Nachschreibern wurden alle Sachen abgenommen, bei mir war es egal, da er genau wusste, das ich da trotz allem nicht reinschaue, weil ich 1. eh dauerhaft auf einer 1 stand und 2. wusste, wie ich ticke. Das war übrigens obrige Person mit seiner freudigen Begrüßung.


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2012)

Im Studium hatten wir so ein Dozenten-Duo, ein Mann und ne Frau, die sich jede Woche abwechselten. An der Prüfung machten die dann als allererstes gleich mal Fotos von allen Leuten, so dass falls sich zwei Prüfungen zu sehr gleichen würden, sie auf dem Foto nachschauen und sehn würden, ob die zwei Personen nebeneinander gesessen haben...Find ich extrem übertrieben, aber gegen sowas kann man ja nix machen.


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2012)

Hmm, ich wurde heute aus dem Bett geklingelt - mit einem Anruf ... und das, obwohl mein Handy Smartphone auf "Vibrieren" stand ^^

Jetzt wach ich schon durch Vibrationsalarm auf xD


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2012)

o_O Vorgestern ein Profil auf Xing erstellt. Alles, was dort steht sind Name, Berufsbezeichnung, Arbeitsort und Name der Firma in der ich arbeite, mehr nicht, nicht mal ein Foto oder sowas. Jetzt erhielt ich grad nen Anruf von nem Headhunter. Ich frag mich, wie seriös die wohl sind...


----------



## Konov (14. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Vorgestern ein Profil auf Xing erstellt. Alles, was dort steht sind Name, Berufsbezeichnung, Arbeitsort und Name der Firma in der ich arbeite, mehr nicht, nicht mal ein Foto oder sowas. Jetzt erhielt ich grad nen Anruf von nem Headhunter. Ich frag mich, wie seriös die wohl sind...



Vorallem kannste das Zeug über google finden.
Also wenn mans beruflich braucht, ok.... aber ich kann über Bekannte oder alte Bekannte mittlerweile soviel herausfinden während man über mich nichts im Netz finden kann.

Bin irgendwie ganz froh so anonym sein zu können


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2012)

Ja auf FB sieht man schon so grob die Firmen in denen ich in den letzten Jahren angestellt war, kann natürlich sein, dass ihnen das für den ersten Schritt reicht, wenn die von meinem Namen über FB gehn und feststellen, dass ich was tu. Aber über meine effektive Arbeit sagt das letztlich überhaupt nichts aus...gut, sie wollen jetzt nen CV von mir. Mal schaun, was dabei rauskommt.
Ich finds halt trotzdem ein Bisschen schräg, jemanden zu kontaktieren, der kurz ein Profil erstellt und eigentlich keine Angaben gemacht hat. Vor allem hab ich dort keine Telefonnummer angegeben, nicht mal meine Adresse. Die riefen dann einfach in meiner Firma an, sagten, es sei privat und liessen sich dann auf mein Handy weiterleiten. Clevere Sache ^^
Und letztlich hab ich das Xing-Profil eigentlich wegen ein paar Geschäftskontakten erstellt, die das so wollten und nicht um ne neue Stelle zu finden 

Edit: Mich stressts überhaupt nicht, wer was woher über mich weiss. Alles was im Netz über mich steht, wenn ich meinen Namen bei Google eingebe darf so auch ruhig bekannt sein, da hab ich gar keine Probleme.


----------



## ego1899 (14. September 2012)

Moin Mädels!




Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, ich wurde heute aus dem Bett geklingelt - mit einem Anruf ... und das, obwohl mein Handy Smartphone auf "Vibrieren" stand ^^
> 
> Jetzt wach ich schon durch Vibrationsalarm auf xD



Tja du armer, sei froh das du nicht so nen leichten Schlaf wie ich hast. Mein Handy ist immer auf lautlos und ich werde auch vom vibrieren geweckt...
Mit dem Unterschied das mein Handy im Wohnzimmer liegt und ich fast 2 Räume weiter schlafe... -.-


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2012)

siehe nachtschwärmer 

erst soll ich laut buffed waschmittel,whiskey und pandaria kaufen und jetzt aufeinmal huk coburg werbung - weil es um deine gesundheit geht

scheint so als würden die werbungen aufeinander aufbauen ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (14. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> siehe nachtschwärmer
> 
> erst soll ich laut buffed waschmittel,whiskey und pandaria kaufen und jetzt aufeinmal huk coburg werbung - weil es um deine gesundheit geht
> 
> scheint so als würden die werbungen aufeinander aufbauen ^^




Demnächst kommt ne Samsung Werbung und direkt dahinter ne Rechtschutzversicherung :>


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2012)

Also ich habe hier Telecolumbus-Werbung ^^

Aber ich wechsel zum 1.8.2013 zur Telekom mit Entertain und VDSL ^^ Da zahl ich zwar ein paar Euro mehr, aber dafür hab ich auch schnelleres Internet (VDSL 50), vor allem auch 10 MBit/s im Upload (1 MBit/s Upload hab ich aktuell und das ist echt nicht so toll). Achja, Telefon-Flat ins Festnetz ist im Preis auch mit drin, aktuell habe ich gar kein Telefon, nur Fernsehen und Internet für 50 Euro monatlich bei der Telecolumbus GmbH ...

So, jetzt sind es Flachdach-Fenster ... also bei mir passt die Werbung nicht zusammen und ich habe nicht mal ansatzweise Interesse an Flachdach-Fenstern ^^


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Demnächst kommt ne Samsung Werbung und direkt dahinter ne Rechtschutzversicherung :>



das board ist sehr fix mit der posting auslesen und werbe banner erstellen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@magogan ich freu mich dann schon über deine post ^^

ich bin von entertain weg weil zu teuer und zuwenig leistung und nur ärger mit vdsl besonders am wochende


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. September 2012)

wtf ;D 

Intelligente Werbung.... da werden bestimmt ein paar Konsumenten Probleme mit bekommen


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> @magogan ich freu mich dann schon über deine post ^^
> 
> ich bin von entertain weg weil zu teuer und zuwenig leistung und nur ärger mit vdsl besonders am wochende


Hmm, naja, schlimmer als im Moment kann es nicht sein. Abgesehen davon habe ich nur die Wahl zwischen Telecolumbus und Telekom. Kabel Deutschland z.B. bietet bei mir nichts an ... Und die anderen Anbieter wie Vodafone usw. haben nur DSL 16000 maximal und kein Fernsehen ...

Ok, Vodafone hat auch VDSL inzwischen ^^ Aber bei mir nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2012)

Ich habe immer nur 1&1 Werbung. Und dann auch noch ohne Marcell D'Avis!


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2012)

was will mir buffed damit sagen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (14. September 2012)

Habt ihr jetzt alle eure Werbeblocker ausgeschaltet oder wie?

Jetzt juckts mich aber auch in den Fingern


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2012)

solang die werbung nicht das forum blockiert gönn ich mir den spass derzeit ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (14. September 2012)

Nächster Werbeversuch ...

Pizza
Sportwagen

gogo^^


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2012)

Das Örtliche im Forum

und auf der hauptseite habe ich wohl das maxium an werbung für die ip erreicht ^^

google ads sind zum bsp wtzig - bei wow gamona hat die werbung da auf die news reagiert - immer wenn es news zu einem firstkill gab in drachenseele warf google ads eine werbung aus die so klang "rülpsen und furzen in 3D das neue browserspiel"


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2012)

Nein, ich will keinen Bubble-Tea trinken ...


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2012)

wie einem erst auffällt wie weniger die leute lächeln, wenn man es selbst tut. vor allem wenn man plätzen ist wo viele leute sind, z. B. bahnhof und im zug. traurig.


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2012)

Meine Fresse, der Track von Juliensblog ist ja mal zum kotzen schlecht. Er flowt nicht und seine Stimme klingt wie die eines handzahmen Nerds mit dem Schw**** eines Zwergs! Er rhymt schlechter als Moneyboy und Hafti zusammen und hat nichtmal gute Wortspiele drin. Ich rasier die Szene wie Chemo man! VOLL KRAZZE VERGLAICHE UNSO DIGGAH! Ich kaufe mir vorher alle Songs von Raab zusammen, bevor ich mir das Album von Julien überhaupt ansehe.


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2012)

Maschendrahtzaun!


----------



## ego1899 (14. September 2012)

JA! JAAA! JAAAAAA!!!!

Ich spiel grad Half Life 2 durch (das hab ich irgendwie nie angerührt ^^) und hab eben fast 20 Minuten versucht an diesem Zug vorbeizukommen und mit dem Buggy die Lücke zu erwischen, ich hätt fast schon was gegen die Wand geworfen so sehr hat mich das gerade aufgeregt... 




Wrynn schrieb:


> google ads sind zum bsp wtzig - bei wow gamona hat die werbung da auf die news reagiert - immer wenn es news zu einem firstkill gab in drachenseele warf google ads eine werbung aus die so klang "rülpsen und furzen in 3D das neue browserspiel"



Hä, versteh irgendwie den Zusammenhang nich...


----------



## Konov (14. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> JA! JAAA! JAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> Ich spiel grad Half Life 2 durch (das hab ich irgendwie nie angerührt ^^) und hab eben fast 20 Minuten versucht an diesem Zug vorbeizukommen und mit dem Buggy die Lücke zu erwischen, ich hätt fast schon was gegen die Wand geworfen so sehr hat mich das gerade aufgeregt...



Daran kann ich mich gar net erinnern...
Aber das Strandlevel war scheiße, überall krabbeln diese Riesenkäfer ausm Boden und du musst von winzigen Brettern zu noch winzigeren Kisten und Fässern über den Sand hüpfen, Munitionsmangel kommt auch noch dazu, echt ätzend ^^


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2012)

kennt jemand zufällig ne firma (kleine, irgendwelche handwerkbetriebe oder so) oder einen verein der eine website brauch? Muss als Jahresprojekt ne Website designen mit einem CMS, Joomla in dem Fall. Entweder temporär oder permanent, mir vollkommen egal


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2012)

Ihr müsst mal euch an der Tankstelle beim Tanken ein Kassenbon geben lassen und den aufbewahren. In 10 Jahren guckt ihr dann drauf und könnt sagen: "Oh mein Gott, so billig hab ich damals getankt?"



Arosk schrieb:


> kennt jemand zufällig ne firma (kleine, irgendwelche handwerkbetriebe oder so) oder einen verein der eine website brauch? Muss als Jahresprojekt ne Website designen mit einem CMS, Joomla in dem Fall. Entweder temporär oder permanent, mir vollkommen egal


Mach doch eine für eine erfundene Firma ^^


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Maschendrahtzaun!



in the morning!

Maschendrahtzaun

late at night!


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mach doch eine für eine erfundene Firma ^^



es muß eine richtige firma sein, sonst gibts instant ne 6


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2012)

haste vieleicht ggmbhs in der nähe ?

das sind öffentlich geförderte firmen die weder gewinn noch verlust haben und meist den leuten gratis helfen


----------



## Ol@f (14. September 2012)

Bist du Student? Dann könnt ich evtl. was für dich haben.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2012)

nope, nur berufsschüler ^^ ich such auch selbst, aber ich lass erst mal andere die arbeit machen bevor ichs versuche


----------



## Ol@f (14. September 2012)

Hm, dann nicht :<


----------



## ego1899 (14. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Daran kann ich mich gar net erinnern...
> Aber das Strandlevel war scheiße, überall krabbeln diese Riesenkäfer ausm Boden und du musst von winzigen Brettern zu noch winzigeren Kisten und Fässern über den Sand hüpfen, Munitionsmangel kommt auch noch dazu, echt ätzend ^^



Ja das is da am Strand. Da wo du unter der Brücke durch musst um diese Sprerre da aufzuheben damit du drüber fahren kannst und da kommt dieser Zug und du musst mit Turbo links in die Lücke fahren. An sich kein Problem wenn der scheiß Buggy mal seinen Arsch hinterher ziehen würde...
Und das Viehzeugs nervt generell irgendwie. Ich weiß nich irgendwie bin ich generell nich so begeistert von HL2, weiß nich ob das damals anders gewesen wäre, aber mein Fall is es jetzt nich irgendwie...


----------



## Davatar (14. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja das is da am Strand. Da wo du unter der Brücke durch musst um diese Sprerre da aufzuheben damit du drüber fahren kannst und da kommt dieser Zug und du musst mit Turbo links in die Lücke fahren. An sich kein Problem wenn der scheiß Buggy mal seinen Arsch hinterher ziehen würde...
> Und das Viehzeugs nervt generell irgendwie. Ich weiß nich irgendwie bin ich generell nich so begeistert von HL2, weiß nich ob das damals anders gewesen wäre, aber mein Fall is es jetzt nich irgendwie...


An das kann ich mich echt auch nicht erinnern o_O und ich hab das mehrere Male durchgespielt. Aber vielleicht bin ich auch ein Glückspilz und hatte an der Stelle kein Problem ^^ Schlimmer find ich den Punkt wo man mit dem Buggy irgendwo feststeckt in soner Sackgasse, man aussteigen muss, verschiedene Türen öffnen und irgend nen Schalter betätigen oder sowas, damit man wieder weiterfahren kann. Dort hats n paar Zombies, aber die sind nicht der Rede wert. Auf jeden Fall find ich dort die bescheuerten Türen nie und lauf immer im Kreis...


Soooooo nach meiner letzten "Arbeitswoche" hier ists soweit: Ich kenne das Internet auswendig x_x 
Zeit, um den Abschlussbericht zu schreiben und dann gibts Bier um Vier 

Schönes Wochenende Euch allen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfVsfOSbJY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




!1111


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2012)

und ich war so gut drauf heute...


----------



## ego1899 (14. September 2012)

Man man man Shakira das is echt das grauenhafteste was ich die letzte Zeit gesehen hab xD
Hat die nen Teletubbie verschluckt?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4MVCgoW7aa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2012)

39.074.967 Videoaufrufe Oo

Also nicht die Wurst, sondern Rebecca Black ...


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2012)

gehts noch?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t9z2SKcr7_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=__HeE6NWmDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



#PARTYHARD


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2012)

ich kotz  echt gleich, da hilft nur noch nutella


----------



## Legendary (14. September 2012)

Ich könnt grad so hart Pimmelfechten...alles kotzt mich heute an. Bin froh das ich aus der Arbeit bin und Wochenende hab.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2012)

dann kündige doch wenns dir nicht gefällt.


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> !1111



am 21ten Dezember diesen Jahres kommt ihr album raus ^^


----------



## ego1899 (14. September 2012)

Das is doch nich ernst gemeint das letzte da oder?

Manchmal würd ich mir echt gern die Kugel geben...


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2012)

Ihr mit eurer Ohrenkrebsmusik...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xyy-YY5tt0I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (14. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich könnt grad so hart Pimmelfechten...alles kotzt mich heute an. Bin froh das ich aus der Arbeit bin und Wochenende hab.


Was macht man als Informatikkaufmann denn so Schlimmes? :O


----------



## Legendary (14. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was macht man als Informatikkaufmann denn so Schlimmes? :O



Im Prinzip bin ich Sysadmin und schmeiße den ganzen Laden. Chef braucht auf einmal 1000 Sachen von mir wegen uralten Emails von 2004 auf irgendeinem alten Server. Dann rupft jeder Kollege an mir rum ob ich nicht dieses und jenes einstellen könne und der braucht das und der braucht jenes...manchmal komm ich mir so vor als würde das Haus untergehen wenn ich mal nicht mehr da bin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ihr mit eurer Ohrenkrebsmusik...



Und dann kommst du mit den 123ern


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und dann kommst du mit den 123ern






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal besser wie du mit deinen cold problems da.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mal besser wie du mit deinen cold problems da.



HOT GURLS WE HAV PROBLMS 2, WE'RE JUST LIK U, EXCEPT WE'RE HAWT HAWT HAWT


----------



## Olliruh (14. September 2012)

257 wohnt sogar mein Kumpel


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2012)

ich bin bus


----------



## ego1899 (14. September 2012)

Naja wie auch immer, Ego startet jetzt ins Wochenende, viel Spaß und so!


----------



## H2OTest (14. September 2012)

Ey yo Mikz Mikz, mach mir mal die Schuhe zu- was nein? Julienssohn!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (14. September 2012)

Heute was echt schönes entdeckt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier der Link dazu: Incredible Underground House Swiss


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2012)

nur noch 3 lvl dann kann ich bei hero vs zero aufhören und bin im gewinnspiel fürs wow pet dabei


----------



## Zonalar (14. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ay_1IZGxMaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ihr müsst nicht das ganze schauen. Der anfang (ersten 2 minuten) is ned so proper, aber am Rest hab ich mich zum krüppel gelacht


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (14. September 2012)

heiße Schokolade


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2012)

http://www.redcoon.de/B151032-Sennheiser-HD-650_B%C3%BCgelh%C3%B6rer?refId=geizhals

Omfg... sie sind einfach zu genial... solange keine gescheiten Kopfhörer gehabt <3


----------



## Zonalar (14. September 2012)

Jez im ernst, warum is PewdiePie so beliebt?
Ich hab grad mal 2 videos von ihm geschaut. Und das auch nur weil ich von ihm so oft höre :/


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2012)

also englische leute wie pewdiepie schau ich generell nicht an... ich schau nur Robbaz an, zu genial der typ ;D


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2012)

> *PewDiePie*, or *Pewdie* is the YouTube alias of Swedish gamer Felix Kjellberg. He is known for his Let’s Play videos of video games, often ones considered horror-themed. He is known for obnoxiously screaming and crying in reaction to the games.
> 
> PewDiePie talks to props in the games as if they were real people. The first character he created was introduced in a run of a custom Amnesia story titled “Abduction,” uploaded to YouTube on April 17th, 2011. In the video, Pewdie finds a golden statue in a bookshelf and names it Stephano (sometimes spelled Stefano).



Auf deutsch er kreischt und weint wenn er horror spiele zockt und gibt gegenständen namen und redet mit ihnen


----------



## Zonalar (14. September 2012)

Deswegen frag ich ja, warum er so beliebt ist... Keiner dieser èunkte überzeugt mich seine Vids zu schauen. :/ Und ich schau echt viele Videos von Leuten, die Videospiele spieln (z.B. MaximusBlack).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2012)

So ein Text sagt auch total viel aus... Schau doch einfach ein Video von ihm, dann merkste ja, ob es dir zuspricht oder nicht.

Pewdiepie ist einzigartig, in all seinen Videos.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kk_ABd2E2No

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (14. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So ein Text sagt auch total viel aus... Schau doch einfach ein Video von ihm, dann merkste ja, ob es dir zuspricht oder nicht.
> 
> Pewdiepie ist einzigartig, in all seinen Videos.



Vorallem ist PewDie halt einfach immernoch so wie er vor seinem Hype war. Er ist nicht wie Herr Tuntorial oder Krachten, welche sich feiern lassen und sich das Geld in den Popo schieben. 
Als er King of the Web wurde, hat er das Geld an eine Stiftung gespendet, welche die Arterhaltung der Tiere aufrecht halten will. Letztens rief er zu einer Spende für Krebskranke Kinder auf und es kam halt einfach wirklich ne Menge Kohle dabei rum. Die meisten Spiele die er spielt, werden ihm von seinen Fans empfohlen. Er fährt nicht einfach eine Schiene die er einhält und wems nicht passt der soll sich verzupfen.

Btw. Kamsi deine Quelle stimmt nicht ganz.


> The first character he created was introduced in a run of a custom Amnesia story titled &#8220;Abduction,&#8221; uploaded to YouTube on April 17th, 2011. In the video, Pewdie finds a golden statue in a bookshelf and names it Stephano (sometimes spelled Stefano).



Vor Stephano gab es noch andere zum Beispiel Skully der Totenkopf, Mr. Chair war auch vor Stephano da etc. :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. September 2012)

Jop und das alles, obwohl er in Schweden so extrem bekannt ist. Er wohnt zwar in Italien, was ich aber so mitbekomme und ab und an sehe(ein Teil meiner Familie wohnt noch in Schweden), kannste das hier in Deutschland mit Gronkh nicht vergleichen. Er hält Vorlesungen und über ihn wurde sogar schon ne Doku gemacht, weil er halt wirklich erfolgreich ist.

Das alles sind jetzt wirklich keine Gründe, seine Videos zu schauen. Aber mir sind Leute lieber, die auf dem Boden geblieben sind und nicht Youtube Videos machen, weil sie es müssen bzw Geld verdienen wollen. Bei Pewdie hat man das Gefühl, er hat richtig Bock. Und deswegen mag ihn.


----------



## Konov (15. September 2012)

FÖRST

Der Postman ist unterwegs zu euch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

so kalt draussen *zitter*


----------



## Legendary (15. September 2012)

Moin ihr Megalappen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. September 2012)

Hiho. Wochenende !!!


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

Huhu Leute 

Und schon bin ich wieder hart am arbeiten am PC


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. September 2012)

Ich werd gleich ein bisschen shoppen gehen. Snowboardladen, Mangaladen, Elektronikfachgeschäfte und so. ^^


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

Arbeiten? Hallo? Wochenende? 

Ich werde mich nicht von der Couch wechbewegen heute! Außerdem ist Caturday! Post some catdamn cats!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Arbeiten? Hallo? Wochenende?



Schule sagt da was anderes ^^


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

Sag denen, das geht so nicht! Man kann einfach von Dir in jungen Jahren nicht erwarten, daß Du Samstags morgens nüchtern und wach bist!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (15. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Schule sagt da was anderes ^^



Ich frag mich immer auf welche Schulen ihr geht, dass man samstags ran muss. Oo


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2012)

Und ich muss bis zum Start von MoP unsere Gildenwebsite fertigstellen, die Mitgliederliste hab ich immerhin schon teilweise fertig ^^ ... Gefällt euch das Design oder sollte ich noch was ändern?


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer auf welche Schulen ihr geht, dass man samstags ran muss. Oo



Gymnasium hatte in meiner Zeit jeden Samstag 4 Stunden. Wurde später geändert auf jeden zweiten Samstag im Monat; da war man schon froh...

Und nur Hauptfächer! Ist toll, wenn so einer dummen Sau von Lehrer einfällt, ausgerechnet Samstags dann eine Klassenarbeit zu schreiben... da war meist nix mit Freitags abends Party...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (15. September 2012)

Mhm...ich war auch auf dem Gymi, da gabs sowas nicht. Hab aber auch erst 1996 damit angefangen.


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Sag denen, das geht so nicht! Man kann einfach von Dir in jungen Jahren nicht erwarten, daß Du Samstags morgens nüchtern und wach bist![/font]<br style="color: rgb(28, 40, 55); font-family: arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif; font-size: 13px; line-height: 19px; ">
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


[/font]

Manchmal läufts blöd^^



Legendary schrieb:


> Ich frag mich immer auf welche Schulen ihr geht, dass man samstags ran muss. Oo



Naja muss langsam mal mit meiner wissenschaftlichen Arbeit anfangen und will mal schauen das ich heute ein Kapitel mach, je früher ich mit der fertig bin desto eher kann ich mich drauf konzentrieren das andere Zeug auszuarbeiten.




> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Und ich muss bis zum Start von MoP unsere Gildenwebsite fertigstellen, die [/font]Mitgliederliste[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] hab ich immerhin schon teilweise fertig ^^ ... Gefällt euch das Design oder sollte ich noch was ändern?[/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Mir gefällts ganz gut, vielleicht das rot einen Tick dunkler aber ist so auch nice. Als ich mir den Quellcode anseh musste ich lachen, ab dem span bei 112 würde mein Info Lehrer sagen er kriegt Augenkrebs davon [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hab ich letztes Jahr dauernd zu hören bekommen [/font]


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Mir gefällts ganz gut, vielleicht das rot einen Tick dunkler aber ist so auch nice. Als ich mir den Quellcode anseh musste ich lachen, ab dem span bei 112 würde mein Info Lehrer sagen er kriegt Augenkrebs davon [/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Hab ich letztes Jahr dauernd zu hören bekommen [/font]


Wieso Augenkrebs? Was ist falsch daran?


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso Augenkrebs?



Ja gute Frage, er meinte bei mir immer, dass da keine schöne optische Übersicht vorhanden war...und bei seinen Beispiel hats auch nie anders ausgesehen, Lehrer halt^^


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Ja gute Frage, er meinte bei mir immer, dass da keine schöne optische Übersicht vorhanden war...und bei seinen Beispiel hats auch nie anders ausgesehen, Lehrer halt^^


Naja, wird halt vom Server so generiert ... also der fügt halt für jede Zeile aus der Mitgliederliste so ein Konstrukt ein ^^


```
$text="<span class='liste'><span class='listeheadline' style='width:309px;'>NAME</span><span class='listeheadline' style='width:60px; text-align:center;'>STUFE</span><span class='listeheadline' style='width:80px; text-align:center;'>VOLK</span><span class='listeheadline' style='width:120px; text-align:center;'>KLASSE</span><span class='listeheadline' style='width:120px; text-align:center;'>GILDENRANG</span><span class='listeheadline' style='width:120px; text-align:center;'>ERFOLGSPUNKTE</span><span class='listeclear'>&nbsp;</span>";
$chars=api_load("http://eu.battle.net/api/wow/guild/Alexstrasza/Dark%20Legend?fields=members");
$a=0;
while($a < count($chars["members"])){
$text.="<span class='listeline'><span class='listepunkt' style='width:309px; color:".$klassenfarbarray[($chars["members"][$a]["character"]["class"])].";'>".$chars["members"][$a]["character"]["name"]."</span><span class='listepunkt' style='width:60px; text-align:center;'>".$chars["members"][$a]["character"]["level"]."</span><span class='listepunkt' style='width:80px; text-align:center;'>".$volkarray[($chars["members"][$a]["character"]["race"])][($chars["members"][$a]["character"]["gender"])]."</span><span class='listepunkt' style='width:120px; text-align:center;'>".$klassenarray[($chars["members"][$a]["character"]["class"])][($chars["members"][$a]["character"]["gender"])]."</span><span class='listepunkt' style='width:120px; text-align:center;'>".$rangarray[($chars["members"][$a]["rank"])]."</span><span class='listepunkt' style='width:120px; text-align:center;'>".$chars["members"][$a]["character"]["achievementPoints"]."</span><span class='listeclear'>&nbsp;</span></span>";
$a++;
}
```

Muss ich aber noch umändern, sodass es aus der Datenbank geladen wird - statt immer direkt aus dem JSON-Code der Arsenal-API ...


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

Das schlimme ist ja das wir alle in Info übern SOmmer fast alles wieder vergessen haben   naja bis auf einen aber der ist auch weit aus besser als wir^^


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Das schlimme ist ja das wir alle in Info übern SOmmer fast alles wieder vergessen haben  naja bis auf einen aber der ist auch weit aus besser als wir^^


Wenn du Fragen hast, kannst du mich fragen 

Also wir haben eigentlich nach den Sommerferien immer ein neues Thema angefangen, da war das meist nicht so schlimm, wenn man alles vergessen hatte ^^


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn du Fragen hast, kannst du mich fragen
> 
> Also wir haben eigentlich nach den Sommerferien immer ein neues Thema angefangen, da war das meist nicht so schlimm, wenn man alles vergessen hatte ^^



Jop haben wir auch gemacht und Do schon erfolgreich einen Taschenrechner programmiert, kann zwar nur + - * / aber immerhin etwas


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2012)

Oh wow, ein Taschenrechner ^^ 

Naja, der nächste Schritt ist dann, dass er Strings auswerten kann, also sowas wie "1 + 2 * (298 + 21638)" (43873) oder "answer to life, the universe and everything" (42)


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oh wow, ein Taschenrechner ^^
> 
> Naja, der nächste Schritt ist dann, dass er Strings auswerten kann, also sowas wie "1 + 2 * (298 + 21638)" (43873) oder "answer to life, the universe and everything" (42)



Wollen hoffen^^ 

BTW Schon ein Teil des Tagesziels erreicht, erster Unterpunkt vom 3. Kapitel der FBA fertig


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

Hallå


----------



## Konov (15. September 2012)

Middach


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2012)

hai


----------



## H2OTest (15. September 2012)

V for Vendetta <3


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2012)

Wo ?


----------



## Legendary (15. September 2012)

Jetzt gibts erstmal Pommes und Fischstäbchen - fuck yea!


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts erstmal Pommes und Fischstäbchen - fuck yea!



Warte ,warum hast du deinen Namen geändert. Das verwirrt mich ;o


----------



## H2OTest (15. September 2012)

auf meiner ps2 olli


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Warte ,warum hast du deinen Namen geändert. Das verwirrt mich ;o



weil er fan von barney stinson ist wohl ^^


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2012)

vollarsch :s 
DreamhackTV auch voll kommen ok !


----------



## H2OTest (15. September 2012)

soll ichs für diich streamen?


----------



## Olliruh (15. September 2012)

Nein ich guck Starcraft


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

Ich hab hier Schweinemedaillons mit Champignons in Gorgonzolasauce mit Tagliatelle


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2012)

Klingt so, als wäre das Essen teuer gewesen ...


----------



## Alux (15. September 2012)

Nö tiefgefrorenes Fertigzeug weil keine Zeit für kochen


----------



## Konov (15. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Jetzt gibts erstmal Pommes und Fischstäbchen - fuck yea!



Episch legga, obwohl ungesund ^^



Olliruh schrieb:


> Warte ,warum hast du deinen Namen geändert. Das verwirrt mich ;o



Blitzmerker incoming!

Warscheinlich ist deine geistige Leistungsfähigkeit durch die neue Freundin getrübt


----------



## Arosk (15. September 2012)

http://fledermaeuse.cwsurf.de

grad in einer stunde zusammengebaut. kleine verbesserungen von den bildern fehlen noch (striche zu dick am rand) und ggf adde ich noch einen background. jetzt joomla installieren und dann kann man die seite gescheit nutzen


----------



## Legendary (15. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Warte ,warum hast du deinen Namen geändert. Das verwirrt mich ;o



xD Der Checker vom Neckar.


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

```
http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/smartphones/apple-iphone-5/apple_iphone_5,474,3004977.html
```


*Apple iPhone 5 - Hohe Nachfrage überrascht selbst Apple*


----------



## Saji (15. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ```
> http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/smartphones/apple-iphone-5/apple_iphone_5,474,3004977.html
> ```
> 
> ...



Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.  Ich warte ja gespannt auf den iToaster, den iErkocher und natürlich auf die iAmSoStupidToBuyOverprizedThingsThatBarelyChangesEveryYear. 

Und wer nun sagt: aber Saji, du hattest doch auch mal ein iPhone! Ja, hatte ich. Das 3GS. Und ich war damit auch zufrieden, nur sind die jährlichen Neuerungen bei den Geräten mittlerweile so minimal das ich es irgendwie lächerlich finde. D:


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

Iphone das Cod im smartphone bereich ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. September 2012)

... Hallo ;_;


----------



## H2OTest (15. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Warscheinlich ist deine geistige Leistungsfähigkeit durch die neue Freundin getrübt



er hat sich das hirnn *rausgef*ckt


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

er ist völlig kaputt wegen snu snu


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

Ihr wißt aber, was Samstags kommt?

Yeah, neben Katzen eben Dr. Who! \o/

Wieso ist im Thread zur neuen Staffel so wenig los?!


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

vieleicht ist tikume unterwegs 

naja ich habe nur mal die dr who folgen die bei pro7 zur hälfte liefen geschaut und weiss nicht entweder waren die gekürzt oder schlecht synchronisiert - vieleicht haben die da die falsche staffel für ausgewählt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. September 2012)

Morgen gehts zur Ex! Um ein Projekt für die Schule/Ausbildung auszuarbeiten (ja wir kamen in die gleiche Klasse).

Ist das awkward oder ist das awkward ?


----------



## win3ermute (15. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> vieleicht ist tikume unterwegs



Was ich als Bereicherung ansehe. Wer mit der "No-Shit"-Attitüde eines Tikume nicht klar kommt, darf sich doch gerne einsargen. Wir sind hier in einem "Diskussionsforum" doch nicht zum Eierschaukeln...



> naja ich habe nur mal die dr who folgen die bei pro7 zur hälfte liefen geschaut und weiss nicht entweder waren die gekürzt oder schlecht synchronisiert - vieleicht haben die da die falsche staffel für ausgewählt



Was lief da überhaupt? Mal abgesehen, daß "Dr. Who" schlecht übersetzt wird, ist seit drei Staffeln der Herr Moffat am Werk. Unter der Regie von RTD durfte er halt nur die jeweils "perfekte Folge ("Are you my mommy?" bzw. "Don't blink!") abliefern. Seitdem hat sich das durchaus gesteigert - und Matt Smith ist die perfekte Personifizierung von "Hard Ass" und "Trash-Talk"!

Die siebte Staffel des Reboots ist bisher unglaublich gut! So will ich Fernseh-Serien haben!

Edit:


Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist das awkward oder ist das awkward ?



Erinnere sie daran, daß Du weißt, wie sie nackt aussieht (selbst wenn das geil ist - sie wird sich über ihre eingebildeten Fehler sofort Gedanken machen!.


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2012)

Och nöööööööö ...

Meine Waschmaschine wäscht über eine Stunde lang ohne Probleme und meldet dann, dass der Wasserhahn zu ist!? Wie kann das sein? (Der Wasserhahn ist übrigens nicht zu.)

Da hat man einmal alle Probleme gelöst, die aufgetreten sind (und das waren in letzter Zeit echt viele), und dann kommt natürlich das nächste ...

Edit: Gerade beim Media Markt angerufen und die haben natürlich zu wegen Inventur ... das war so klar xD


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Was lief da überhaupt? Mal abgesehen, daß "Dr. Who" schlecht übersetzt wird, ist seit drei Staffeln der Herr Moffat am Werk. Unter der Regie von RTD durfte er halt nur die jeweils "perfekte Folge ("Are you my mommy?" bzw. "Don't blink!") abliefern. Seitdem hat sich das durchaus gesteigert - und Matt Smith ist die perfekte Personifizierung von "Hard Ass" und "Trash-Talk"!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-3riWtRavDA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2012)

Hmm, die Wäsche ist wirklich relativ trocken ... Also irgendwas stimmt da nicht mit der Waschmaschine ...


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

vieleicht die wäsche in den trockner gepackt ?

oder der wasserhahn war wirklich zu


----------



## Magogan (15. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> vieleicht die wäsche in den trockner gepackt ?
> 
> oder der wasserhahn war wirklich zu


Dann wäre die Wäsche aber ganz trocken und nicht so ein bisschen nass ^^


----------



## Wynn (15. September 2012)

vieleicht ist dein trockner kaputt ?


----------



## Konov (15. September 2012)

2 Bier getrunken (0,3!) und völlig fertig.

Nein, ich vertrage wirklich keinen Alkohol mehr


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sMdeckrJuEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 Extra 3


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> 2 Bier getrunken (0,3!) und völlig fertig.
> 
> Nein, ich vertrage wirklich keinen Alkohol mehr



wut


----------



## Magogan (16. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> vieleicht ist dein trockner kaputt ?


Waschmaschine ... wer hat denn Trockner ins Spiel gebracht? Habe ich nämlich gar nicht ...


----------



## Legendary (16. September 2012)

Kann mir ma einer verklickern wie ich dieses scheiß Half Life Black Mesa zum laufen krieg? -.-

Hab mich extra deswegen schon bei Steam angemeldet und mir diese komische SDK runtergeladen aber wie zum Henker öffne ich den Rotz ohne exe.


----------



## Saji (16. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> <3 Extra 3



Der Nachrichtienticker unten war auch genial.  "HiFi und Stereo: Eine sichere Anlage"


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Kann mir ma einer verklickern wie ich dieses scheiß Half Life Black Mesa zum laufen krieg? -.-
> 
> Hab mich extra deswegen schon bei Steam angemeldet und mir diese komische SDK runtergeladen aber wie zum Henker öffne ich den Rotz ohne exe.



Braucht man für das nicht HL2 ?:l


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2012)

Alter, wir reden hier über diese Wasserschnecke die aussieht wie ein Drache und jetzt ist sie auf allen Like-Seiten auf Facebook. Wer von euch war das? D:

Doubleposting like a Penner!


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

das ist die inteligente werbung von buffed

doofkatze hat von samsung und klagen gesprochen und es gab gleich auf der buffed hauptseite samsung handyangebot samt passender rechtschutzversicherung ^^


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2012)

buffed kontrolliert wohl das ganze Internet! Nur weiss das niemand. Wir müssen die Leute warnen


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

und was hat 

*ZAM* ist die Abkürzung für:

_Zeitschrift für Aszese und Mystik

mit zu tuen 





 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=rbBX6aEzEz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


_


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2012)

Zam ist überall!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist nicht zu übersehen, dass buffed die ganze Welt beherrscht!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2012)

So EgO, jetzt gibt es aufs Maul


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Zam ist überall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So EgO, jetzt gibt es aufs Maul



you drunk ?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I6MYLtqL9T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bereitet euch auf meine Rückkehr vor!
Am Lichte des 28. Tages könnte es soweit sein!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2012)

sahnebuddah ist wieder da


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2012)

Erst am 28? Wo ziehst du ein? in ein unmöbliertes Schloss oder was? D:


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

vieleicht hat er nicht früher internet


----------



## Reflox (16. September 2012)

Immer diese logischen Erklärungen! Ich sage, er zieht in ein Schloss ein.


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Immer diese logischen Erklärungen! Ich sage, er zieht in ein Schloss ein.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit wem war sean nochmal zusammen ?


----------



## Legendary (16. September 2012)

So, hab jetzt Black Mesa auch so hinbekommen, dass es läuft und es ist es absolut wert! Ein Hammer Remake!   

BTW:

Epischer Dubstep ist episch!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5NX-6A1qMVE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2012)

bin dann mal couch und morgen zum arzt


----------



## Konov (17. September 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## Doofkatze (17. September 2012)

Gestern Bastion des Zwielichts hc probiert. Bin eigentlich in einer Stammgruppe, die sich zum Ende eines jeden Contents bisher immer an der nhc Version des derzeitigen Schlachtzugs versucht, z. B. BdZ haben wir 3 Wochen vor den Feuerlanden geschafft. Wir sind halt doch zusammen nur irgendwie übersichtlich talentiert.

BdZ hc war nun was vollkommen neues für uns. Halfus lag tatsächlich im 3. Versuch, Theralion + Valiona benötigten schon 4 Versuche, aber beim Elementiumungeheuer war dann wirklich Ende. Trotz Guide, trotz Durchsprache ... Es lief irgendwie immer etwas in der kurzen Raidzeit schief :>


----------



## Davatar (17. September 2012)

Morgen!

1. Tag zurück im Büro in unsrer Firma und schon wieder absolut keine Lust mehr auf irgendwas -.- Hoffentlich bekomm ich eins dieser Mandate, die grad in Verhandlung sind. T-2.5 Jahre bis zum Ende des Arbeitsvertrags. Dafür hatt ich ein tolles Wochenende  Am Sonntag wurds doch tatsächlich wiedermal halb sieben morgens, bis ich zu Hause war ^^ ahja und Tequila passt immernoch zur perfekten Club-Nacht


----------



## Alux (17. September 2012)

Servuz Leute


----------



## Selor Kiith (17. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rdIWKytq_q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Murfy (17. September 2012)

"guten" Morgen...

In letzter Zeit plagt mich eine Erkältung nach der anderen... Seit Freitag wieder, zwar nur eine leichte Erkältung, aber schön alles dabei: Husten, Schnupfen, Kopfschmerzen.

Sport fällt damit für mich flach... sitze ich halt etwas länger auf der Arbeit. :/

mfg


----------



## Reflox (17. September 2012)

Flöxchens Tipp #1

Traue niemals deinen Freunden wenn du nach dem nächsten Bus nach Hause fragst.

Flöxchens Tipp #2

Die McDonalds Mitarbeiter sind schwerhörig. Sagt ihnen klar und deutlich, dass ihr Chicken McNuggets wollt und keinen McChickenburger.


----------



## Saji (17. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Flöxchens Tipp #2
> 
> Die McDonalds Mitarbeiter sind schwerhörig. Sagt ihnen klar und deutlich, dass ihr Chicken McNuggets wollt und keinen McChickenburger.



lol  Wie sähe dann da wohl eine 20er Chickennuggets Bestellung aus?


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Flöxchens Tipp #2
> 
> Die McDonalds Mitarbeiter sind schwerhörig. Sagt ihnen klar und deutlich, dass ihr Chicken McNuggets wollt und keinen McChickenburger.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZdCvCmBajIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (17. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TR85m3nUX1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (17. September 2012)

Oh man, die Frau ist echt krank ^^


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gotta catch them all ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (18. September 2012)

Bin frustriert. Theramores Sturz ist einfach nur blöd.


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2012)

Naja ich denk mal Theramores Sturz sollte kein Weltevent sein da hat Blizzard nach 3 Addons und 3x mal Beschwerden das die leute mal ne woche nicht afk in der derzeitigen hauptstadt stehen können die nase vollgehabt

Ich sehe Theramores Sturz eher als Tutorial Szenario desweiteren ist es für itemlvl 353 ausgelegt 

mal schauen wie die anderen szenarios werden


----------



## Davatar (18. September 2012)

Morgen...so seh ich grad aus -->	-.-     <--
Man sollte nicht bis zwei Uhr morgens an nem Word-Dokument sitzen, wenn man tagsdarauf arbeiten muss...


----------



## Konov (18. September 2012)

Morgen ihr Schnarchnasen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2012)

Eben Psychologie Klausur geschrieben... so seh ich grad aus >> o-O <<

entweder war es alles sehr einfach oder ich hab es falsch verstanden, naja. Nur noch ne Deutsch Klausur und dann sind F E R I E N !


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2012)

um was gehts den bei der üsychologie arbeit ?


----------



## Davatar (18. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> um was gehts den bei der üsychologie arbeit ?


Um



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2012)

fliegende elefanten ?


----------



## Murfy (18. September 2012)

Die Erkältung wird wider Erwarten wieder schlimmer. Morgen dann vielleicht zum Arzt... in letzter Zeit werde ich echt im zwei-Wochen-Takt krank, das nervt langsam richtig...

mfg


----------



## Arosk (18. September 2012)

blub, zuhause von schule und jetzt 5 stunden java programmieren und dann wieder pennen :< wochenende soll schneller kommen


----------



## Davatar (18. September 2012)

Du gehst um 21 Uhr ins Bett? Musst Du so früh aufstehn?


----------



## Arosk (18. September 2012)

naja ich mach noch andere sachen, essen, wäsche waschen und so  zum glück nur muss ich das nur einmal die woche machen ^^

und ich muss um 5 aufstehen ^^


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2012)

einmal die woche essen ?

wieviel isst du den da an dem tag


----------



## Arosk (18. September 2012)

och komm schon, ich muss einmal die woche mich 5 stunden hinsetzen und paar programme schreiben, mehr nicht  brauchst garnicht versuchen zu trollen, du siehst hier den meister.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> um was gehts den bei der üsychologie arbeit ?



Schulen der Psychologie (Tiefenpsychologie etc.), Entwicklungspsychologie und deren Merkmale und Ziele/Methoden.

Sehr interessant eigentlich, nur ist es sehr sehr viel Theorie.


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2012)

so wie in clockwork orange ?

oder eher warum menschen menschenfleisch essen ?

oder wie man am besten die kunden durch psychologie zum kaufen von sachen bekommt ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2012)

Das hat alles mit Psychologie zu tun, aber bei uns ging es eher um die Alltagspsychologie. Warum wir gewisse Dinge tun und aus welchem Motiv heraus ...

Und Entwicklungspsychologie - steckt halt schon der Name drinne... Entwicklung ^^ Warum können wir nicht sofort nach der Geburt laufen und so wat...


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2012)

PREPARE UR ANUS


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2012)

ok gys, here fo u




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=__HeE6NWmDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (18. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> PREPARE UR ANUS






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2012)

Prepare ur TETANUS


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> PREPARE UR ANUS



sean und aun sind fertig mit dem umzug ?


----------



## Saji (18. September 2012)

Was wäre gewesen wenn Illidan statt seinem eigentlich Satz "Your Anus is not prepared" gesagt hätte? Und vor allem, welche Rolle hätte in diesem Kontext dann Maiev gespielt? Und warum hat Illidan eine "Maske" auf? o_O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Und warum hat Illidan eine "Maske" auf? o_O



He saw some crazy ass sh*t...


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Und warum hat Illidan eine "Maske" auf? o_O







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6loaOmF5Ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2012)

das muss nen fake sein mit dem affen ^^


----------



## Konov (19. September 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> das muss nen fake sein mit dem affen ^^



Glaube auch - Sieht aus wie aus einer dieser weltweit zahlreichen "Verstehen Sie Spaß"-Sendungen.


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2012)

Tag


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2012)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2012/09/erschopfte-islamisten-bitten-darum.html



> Dabei müssen religiöse Fundamentalisten inzwischen auch privat stark zurückstecken: "Als das mit dem Video bekannt wurde, da war ich noch frisch und voller Tatendrang, schmiss Steine, verbrannte Flaggen, schrie 'Tod den Ungläubigen'", erklärt etwa der Salafist Mustafa el-Sayed aus Kairo. "Und jetzt diese Karikaturen in Frankreich! Die machen mich auch wütend, aber erstens geht mir langsam die Puste aus, zweitens glaube ich kaum, dass ich dafür jetzt schon wieder Urlaub bekomme und drittens bringt Fatma mich um, wenn ich wieder so spät nach Hause komme und nach Benzin rieche."





der postilon mal wieder - zu genial


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2012)

Traurig ist, dass die meisten das auch noch für echt halten


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UZsRve46XWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Extra 3 Klassiker ^^


----------



## ego1899 (19. September 2012)

Aaaaaahhh nooooo ach ZAM was hast du getan???!!! Alles piratisch -.-


Da hat wohl jemand eindeutig zu wenig Arbeit


----------



## Magogan (19. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aaaaaahhh nooooo ach ZAM was hast du getan???!!! Alles piratisch -.-
> 
> 
> Da hat wohl jemand eindeutig zu wenig Arbeit


Wo ist was piratisch? Ich sehe nichts =(


----------



## Saji (19. September 2012)

Yarr, ihr Landrrradden! Was bei Störtebekerrrs Namen geht denn hierrr vorrr sich? Ich seh kein derrr sprrricht wie ein rrrichtiger Pirrrat!


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aaaaaahhh nooooo ach ZAM was hast du getan???!!! Alles piratisch -.-
> 
> 
> Da hat wohl jemand eindeutig zu wenig Arbeit



Das gabs doch letztes Jahr schon 
Das aktiviert sich jedes Jahr am 19.9 automatisch.


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2012)

zam die piratendamen waren alle züchtig bedeckt und von ner fotofgallerie von chip.de ^^

da siehste tagsüber mehr wenn die wiederholungen von den doku soaps xdiaries und berlin tag&nacht auf rtl2 laufen ^^


----------



## ego1899 (19. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das gabs doch letztes Jahr schon
> Das aktiviert sich jedes Jahr am 19.9 automatisch.



Lol eh nich oder? Sowas kam mir ja auch kurzzeitig in den Sinn weil ich kaum glauben konnte das sich da jemand echt die Mühe macht...

Allerdings ist es schwer zu glauben das solch ein Schwachsinn automatisiert is...


----------



## Zonalar (19. September 2012)

Yarr-harr, ja den Piraten-mode hab ich auch schon hier gesehen 
Aber ich mag ihn, Zam! Dürfen wir ihn behalten?
P)


----------



## ego1899 (19. September 2012)

Ich bin strikt dagegen, dass is grober Unfug! Pfuuuuiii!


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Lol eh nich oder? Sowas kam mir ja auch kurzzeitig in den Sinn weil ich kaum glauben konnte das sich da jemand echt die Mühe macht...
> 
> Allerdings ist es schwer zu glauben das solch ein Schwachsinn automatisiert is...




```
function isPirateDay() {

	if(jQuery.cookie("nopiratespeak")) return;
	
	var _date = new Date();
	var _today = parseInt(_date.getDate()) + '.' + parseInt(_date.getMonth() + 1);
	
	return(((_today == '19.9') ? true : false));
}
```


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Aber ich mag ihn, Zam! Dürfen wir ihn behalten?



Ne, sonst lutscht sich das aus. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2012)

DO WHAT YOU WANT CAUSE A PIRATE IS FREE


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2012)

was habt ihr euch eingentlich beim candiepop theme gedacht ?

gabs das auf wunsch der weiblichen community oder ist das ein standard theme gewesen ?


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

Bäh madig dieser Modus. Gut, dass ich kein Wow mehr spiel, fand das ingame schon immer furchtbar.


----------



## ego1899 (19. September 2012)

/sign

Besonders die Menschen-Skins die man dann hatte...


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> Besonders die Menschen-Skins die man dann hatte...



Ja! 


Die waren besonders kotzig...einfach alles an diesem Tag ist kotzig und hey ich mag lustige Tage wie den Schnitzel und Blowjob Tag oder den Administratortag, aber der Piratentag stinkt einfach nur.


----------



## Reflox (19. September 2012)

Ich seid doch einfach verweichlichte Landratten!


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> was habt ihr euch eingentlich beim candiepop theme gedacht ?
> 
> gabs das auf wunsch der weiblichen community oder ist das ein standard theme gewesen ?



Das war ein Aprilscherz.


----------



## Davatar (20. September 2012)

Moin!

Warum ham eigentlich immer alle Leute zur gleichen Zeit Geburtstag? Jetzt gibts Geburtstags-Marathon von Freitag Abend bis Sonntag x_x


----------



## Doofkatze (20. September 2012)

Immer 9 Monate zurückrechnen. Dadurch ergibt sich viel.

Sommernachtsträume -> Februar + März
Weihnachtszeit -> August + September
Geburtstage der Eltern sind auch solche Beispiele^^



Eine knifflige aber lösbare Mathe-Aufgabe:

Die Mutter ist 21 Jahre älter als ihr Kind. In 6 Jahren wird das Kind 5-mal jünger sein als die Mutter. Frage: Wo ist der Vater?

Die Aufgabe ist wirklich mathematisch und logisch


----------



## Doofkatze (20. September 2012)

Powersätze für die Taxifahrt 
"...irgendwohin, wo es schön ist, mein Gott!"
"Wohin ich will? Sind Sie das Quiz-Taxi oder was?!"
"Und was hast du studiert?"
"Oh, eine Frau am Steuer! Zuerst lassen wir langsam die Kupplung kommen..."
"HAAAAAAAALT!!! Ach nee, doch nicht."
"Zu dem abgelegenen Haus weit draußen bitte, wo immer die toten Taxifahrer gefunden werden."
"Vielen Dank, daß Sie mich aus dem Gefängnis abholen. Fahren Sie mich bitte zum Kindergarten."
"Und? Hier sitzt es sich doch besser als auf einem Esel, oder?"
"Tag, Herr Wallraff. Na, alles fit?"
"Naja, mit Navi hätte ich das auch gekonnt."


----------



## Davatar (20. September 2012)

Kann meinen Mund vor ehrfürchtigem Staunen nicht mehr schliessen! :O





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agqNsd4LVVU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## eMJay (20. September 2012)

Ja so ging es mir gerade auch


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2012)

Ihr seid alle von Grund auf böse!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y190EPti-WA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2012)

Wtf 

http://web.de/magazine/nachrichten/ausland/16274952-mohammed-video.html

Es gab nie den film nur einen kurzen trailer aber allein der gedanke brachte die islamisten zum amoklauf und die politiker hier zum zensur wahn


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2012)

Die haben einfach verdammt viel Sand in ihren Vaginas.


----------



## Reflox (20. September 2012)

Dann sollte man alle beteiligten lynchen. Der Film war genau darauf ausgelegt, Terror zu schüren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2012)

Kann mir auch gut vorstellen, dass die Ammis einfach zu dumm waren und die möglichen Folgen nicht bedacht haben. 

Aber naja, nun ist der Stein natürlich am Rollen. Fragt sich, welche Rolle Deutschland dabei spielt. (Hatte heute morgen in den Nachrichten gesehen, dass da auch welche unsere Flagge angezündet haben)


----------



## Reflox (20. September 2012)

Die zünden gerade einfach jede Flagge aus dem Westen an 

Die besten sind einfach die Franzosen. Botschaften werden überrannt und Leute getötet und die Franzosen giessen nochmehr Öl ins Feuer.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. September 2012)

> (Hatte heute morgen in den Nachrichten gesehen, dass da auch welche unsere Flagge angezündet haben)



Hat bestimmt der RTL Reporter vorher verteilt... ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2012)

Sollten RTL Mitarbeiter jetzt auch zusätzlich fürs ZDF arbeiten... wahrscheinlich


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> (Hatte heute morgen in den Nachrichten gesehen, dass da auch welche unsere Flagge angezündet haben)



Aber wehe wir würden ihre Flaggen anzünden.


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edles Mittachessen!


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2012)

Was zum Henker ist ne Fritz-Cola? Kenne nur die auch schon total unbekannte Afri aber Fritz klingt ja noch undergroundiger.


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

Hipster Brause  - frag mal shika, der könnte das kennen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2012)

Wieso ich ? o: Natürlich kenne ich Fritz-Cola, kriegste in jedem Club oder jedem Supermarkt hier. Trinke aber eher Coca Cola.


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

Weil Fritz Kola aus HH kommt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2012)

Ah ok, gut da war doch irgendwas  

Wird hier recht viel getrunken, auch die Orangen-Limonade.


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2012)

Hier in Bayern gibts das nich, nur Coca, Pepsi und Afri. Wobei ich Cola eigentlich selten trink (meist nur beim McD) weil die so scheißsüß ist und nicht gerade gut für die Zähne und sitt macht das Zeug auch ned.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. September 2012)

Captain Cola <3


----------



## H2OTest (20. September 2012)

captain schmeckt mir zu parfümiert 

bacardi o <3


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Captain Cola <3


Öhm...da ist Alk drin du Nappel. Ich red hier von Zeug, dass nicht total high macht. :>


----------



## Doofkatze (21. September 2012)

http://www.bildschirmarbeiter.com/video/blitz_vs._auto/

Das Video und die Kommentare darunter.
Mal wieder zu geil :-)


----------



## Konov (21. September 2012)

Moin


----------



## Ellesmere (21. September 2012)

Morgähn!


----------



## Reflox (21. September 2012)

Tag


----------



## Gutgore (21. September 2012)

Noch wenige Minuten oder Stunden dann ist DHL vor meiner Türe und bringt mir das neue Iphööööhn =)


----------



## eMJay (21. September 2012)

Wenn du es bei Apple bestellt hast dann eher UPS


----------



## Gutgore (21. September 2012)

Hab ich aber nicht  hab ne DHL verfolgunsnummer


----------



## Reflox (21. September 2012)

Nur noch 25 Minuten Telefonwache spielen! \o/


----------



## Arosk (21. September 2012)

Natürlich liefert Amazon BL2 nicht heute, war doch klar. Das letzte mal Spiele bei Amazon bestellt...

Warum schicken sie es auch nicht einen Tag früher raus, man konnte es doch sowieso noch nicht spielen...


----------



## Legendary (21. September 2012)

Was ist BL2?

BTW: Hoffentlich explodiert das Päckchen mit dem iPhone. :>


----------



## Wynn (21. September 2012)

borderlands 2 

und bei amazon bestellt man eh keine fsk18 sachen wegen den usk 18 zuschlag ^^


----------



## Arosk (21. September 2012)

Status vom Fr, 21.09.12 12:50 UhrEs erfolgt ein 2. Zustellversuch.

Hoffentlich.. keine Lust bis Montag zu warten.


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> BTW: Hoffentlich explodiert das Päckchen mit dem iPhone. :>



[font=arial, sans-serif] &#3232;_&#3232;[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]Meins ist leider noch nicht mal versendet, weil ich erst um kurz nach 10 vorbestellt habe, damals :/ [/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[/font]


----------



## Legendary (21. September 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> [font="arial, sans-serif"] &#3232;_&#3232;[/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]


Haha ich wusste, dass irgendwas kommt. 


Ach Borderlands 2 ist fürn PC draußen? FFFFUUUUUUCCCCKKK!


----------



## Gutgore (21. September 2012)

Nö habs erhalten =)und ich hatte am freitag um 12.30 ca vorbestellt... tja ^^


----------



## Legendary (21. September 2012)

Schade. 

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Kartendienst.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> borderlands 2
> 
> und bei amazon bestellt man eh keine fsk18 sachen wegen den usk 18 zuschlag ^^



Ich habe 25 &#8364; für nen EUR- Key bezahlt und kann jetzt schon zocken... 

WTF ist STEAM down ? ....ahhh doch nicht


----------



## Wynn (21. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> BTW: Hoffentlich explodiert das Päckchen mit dem iPhone. :>



nur wenn wenn das mohamed karikaturen app drauf installiert ist ^^ 

ich bin mal wirklich gespannt auf die die sonderausgabe von der titanic die wollen ja jetzt am 29.9.12 eine ganze ausgabe rausbringen die sich nur mit dem islam befasst und alles selbst produzierte satiren ^^


----------



## Reflox (21. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich bin mal wirklich gespannt auf die die sonderausgabe von der titanic die wollen ja jetzt am 29.9.12 eine ganze ausgabe rausbringen die sich nur mit dem islam befasst und alles selbst produzierte satiren ^^



Dann hol ich meinen Baseballschläger und prügel denen erstmal Verstand ein. Leute werden getötet und Botschaften gestürmt und irgendeine behinderte Zeitschrift lernt doch nichts draus und muss es auch noch drucken? ICH GLAUB ES HACKT!


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. September 2012)

Oh Gott, das tut weh...

Edit: Ich meine nicht die Titanic...


----------



## Wynn (21. September 2012)

> Nach dem französischen Satiremagazin "Charlie Hebdo" wird auch das deutsche Satireblatt "Titanic" den Islam thematisieren. "Charlie Hebdo" hatte inmitten der Debatte über den Film "Die Unschuld der Muslime", der gewaltsame Proteste in der muslimischen Welt auslöste, Mohammed-Karikaturen veröffentlicht. "Titanic" will nun mit einem Titelbild erscheinen, das die frühere First Lady Bettina Wulff mit einem islamischen Krieger zeigt, der einen Säbel in der Hand hält. Dazu titelt das Blatt: "Der Westen im Aufruhr: Bettina Wulff dreht Mohammed-Film!" Ob sie von dem Mann bedroht oder verteidigt werde, sei eine Interpretationssache, sagte "Titanic"-Chefredakteur Leo Fischer.



http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/politik/article109365751/Westerwelle-warnt-vor-Titanic-Heft.html


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann hol ich meinen Baseballschläger und prügel denen erstmal Verstand ein. Leute werden getötet und Botschaften gestürmt und irgendeine behinderte Zeitschrift lernt doch nichts draus und muss es auch noch drucken? ICH GLAUB ES HACKT!



Ach so & weil sich da so ein paar Spastis abfucken müssen wir unser Recht auf Pressefreiheit einschrenken ? 
"Religion of Peace"


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dann hol ich meinen Baseballschläger und prügel denen erstmal Verstand ein. Leute werden getötet und Botschaften gestürmt und irgendeine behinderte Zeitschrift lernt doch nichts draus und muss es auch noch drucken? ICH GLAUB ES HACKT!



Ja, genau. Daran ist natürlich die Zeitschrift schuld. Nicht etwa die verrückten Extremisten, die wegen ein paar Karikaturen vollkommen abdrehen. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Oh Gott, das tut weh...[/font]



Aber ganz gewaltig.

Guter Artikel bei Zeit Online zu diesem Thema - http://www.zeit.de/gesellschaft/zeitgeschehen/2012-09/religion-ideologie-respekt


----------



## Reflox (21. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ach so & weil sich da so ein paar Spastis abfucken müssen wir unser Recht auf Pressefreiheit einschrenken ?
> "Religion of Peace"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn sich Leute deswegen umbringen und Botschaften stürmen, sollte man langsam realisieren, dass man in dieser Situation besser die Fresse hält statt nochmehr Öl ins Feuer zu giessen. Aber nein! ERMARGHERD PRESSFRAIHAIT.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2012)

Bei so nem Thema sollte man mal die Pressefreiheit übern Haufen werfen und solche Sachen verbieten. 

Wie Reflox schon sagte... man muss nicht Öl ins Feuer gießen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. September 2012)

Da ich befürchten muss, dass man mich falsch verstanden hat, ich meinte eigentlich den Zusammenhang zwischen Reflox scheinbaren Aggressionsproblemen und dem was er eigentlich anprangert...

Das passt nicht zusammen... er will massive Gewalt einsetzen um die Zeitung abzuhalten noch mehr Gewalt "da unten" zu erzeugen... aber hey... machen wir's wie "da unten", wenn es uns nicht passt, wird denen einfach mal das richtige Denken eingeprügelt...


----------



## Reflox (21. September 2012)

Vorallem provoziert man mit solchen Sachen Terrorismus. Wollt ihr wirklich täglich damit leben, dass einer in die Uni reinrennen könnte und eine Bombe zündet? Also ich nicht.

Tja Selor, das Problem ist, dass ihr es verbal scheinbar nicht versteht. Wenn irgendeine Zeitung unbedingt ihre Pressefreiheit behalten muss und deswegen Leben aufs Spiel setzt, dann macht mich das schon ziemlich aggressiv.


----------



## Ol@f (21. September 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Das passt nicht zusammen... er will massive Gewalt einsetzen um die Zeitung abzuhalten noch mehr Gewalt "da unten" zu erzeugen... aber hey... machen wir's wie "da unten", wenn es uns nicht passt, wird denen einfach mal das richtige Denken eingeprügelt...


Achja, das war auch mein erster Gedanke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. September 2012)

Wegen diesem Satz gehst du davon aus, dass er Aggressionsprobleme hat ? Er hat es einfach nur übertrieben dargestellt. 

Mensch Leute  Wenn ZAM hier gleich reinschaut gibt es wieder die Keule, politische und kulturelle Diskussionen sind hier ja gern gesehen.


----------



## Olliruh (21. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Vorallem provoziert man mit solchen Sachen Terrorismus. Wollt ihr wirklich täglich damit leben, dass einer in die Uni reinrennen könnte und eine Bombe zündet? Also ich nicht.



Ehrlich gesagt wird die Sorge immer bleiben, egal was sich weltpolitisch die nächsten Jahrzehnte so ändert.


----------



## Wynn (21. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (21. September 2012)

Für die Schafe empfehle ich eine iSchere oder einen iRasierer.

Auf den iPott Sheep Edition passen übrigens 20000 Musiktitel[sup]1[/sup] 

1) Erhältlich im iTunes Store für 20000 Euro.



PS: Wie heißt eigentlich das Lied am Anfang?


----------



## EspCap (21. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Wenn du es bei Apple bestellt hast dann eher UPS




Meins wurde jetzt überraschend schon verschickt, mit TNT. 
Würde mich aber wundern, wenn die bis an die Haustür liefern. Vermutlich nur bis zum Zentrum in DE, dann UPS. Aber seh ich dann ja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Glück nicht direkt aus China, immerhin ist es schon in Tschechien.


----------



## Konov (22. September 2012)

Morgen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. September 2012)

moin moin


----------



## Legendary (22. September 2012)

Sersn zusammen!


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (22. September 2012)

moin


----------



## H2OTest (22. September 2012)

Will wer mit mir zocken? Lol, Bf3 oder WoW?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. September 2012)

Bin aufer Arbeit. Mittagspause. ^^ Ansonsten Lol. =

WoW wird eh schwer. Glaub manchmal ich bin hier der einzige aus Antonidas.

edit: wobei Serverübergreifend ging ja mitlerweile auch.


----------



## H2OTest (22. September 2012)

Ich kann auf Frostwolf Aeqwynn und Krag jin unterwegs sein


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Ein Arbeitskollege ist gestern auch ausgerastet - wollte unbedingt ein iFöhn 5. Warum auch immer. Hat alle Läden angerufen, ob die das Ding lieferbar haben. Und hat dann irgendwo einen Vertrag abgeschlossen über gleich zwei von den Dingern (Freundin mußte ja ebenfalls versorgt werden), OBWOHL er noch einen anderen Vertrag hat. Weil man braucht das halt. Wie gesagt: Warum auch immer....


----------



## Legendary (22. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ein Arbeitskollege ist gestern auch ausgerastet - wollte unbedingt ein iFöhn 5. Warum auch immer. Hat alle Läden angerufen, ob die das Ding lieferbar haben. Und hat dann irgendwo einen Vertrag abgeschlossen über gleich zwei von den Dingern (Freundin mußte ja ebenfalls versorgt werden), OBWOHL er noch einen anderen Vertrag hat. Weil man braucht das halt. Wie gesagt: Warum auch immer....



Das macht Apple mit den Menschen...


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Eine seiner ersten Amtshandlungen war dann, Siri zu sagen, sie solle auf Facebook posten, er habe das iFöhn 5. Siri sagte dann, sie wisse nicht, wo Facebook ist .

Und das Ding ist ja tatsächlich unten anders als bisherige iFöhns; passen also nicht mehr in bisherige Dockingstations. Würde mich ja ärgern, wenn ich zu den Leuten gehören würde, die 500 Euro und mehr für z. B. eine Wadia-Docking-Station (braucht man UNBEDINGT als audiophiler Trendsetter) ausgegeben haben....

Egal, ist halt iShit (nur wegen des Begriffes eingeworfen - die Geräte sind ganz ordentlich, wenn auch teuer und halt mit Einschränkungen, die mir auf den Sack gehen. Mir gefällt nur das sektenähnliche im Verhalten der Leute nicht; das sind doch nur Gebrauchsgeräte, die man eh dauernd ersetzt...).

Sagt mal, welche Kopfhörer benutzt ihr so für unterwegs? Mir gehen meine "Plug-Ins" auf die Eier. Hab' letztens den Sony MDR-XB500 gehört; der war ganz ordentlich, aber viel zu viel Bass. Nutzt jemand den Sony MDR-ZX600MB?


----------



## Magogan (22. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie heißt eigentlich das Lied am Anfang?


Hab noch keine Antwort darauf erhalten, weiß es denn niemand? =(


----------



## Arosk (22. September 2012)

junge, ich hab ganz vergessen das man bei amazon diesen hurenausweis brauch und ich bestellt mein zeugs immer über meine mutter (nicht weil ich nicht alt genug wäre, sondern weil ich zu faul bin ein neues konto zu machen...) und sie ist heute nicht da. jetzt muss ich bis montag warten und es abholen... ich hab mir BL2 jetzt bei steam gekauft und schick das ding an amazon zurück...


----------



## Alux (22. September 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> junge, ich hab ganz vergessen das man bei amazon diesen hurenausweis brauch und ich bestellt mein zeugs immer über meine mutter (nicht weil ich nicht alt genug wäre, sondern weil ich zu faul bin ein neues konto zu machen...) und sie ist heute nicht da. jetzt muss ich bis montag warten und es abholen... ich hab mir BL2 jetzt bei steam gekauft und schick das ding an amazon zurück...



Wie wo was ausweis? Seit wann braucht man sowas bei Amazon?^^


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Ich weiß irgendwo in einer hinteren Ecke meines Hirnkastens, was das ist - ich kann es derzeit nur nicht zuordnen. Nachdem ich Pachelbel schon ausgeschlossen habe, ist mein verkatertes Hirn fast sicher, daß es von Johann Sebastian Bach ist - aber ich bin verkatert; ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, wo ich hier bin..


----------



## Alux (22. September 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich weiß irgendwo in einer hinteren Ecke meines Hirnkastens, was das ist - ich kann es derzeit nur nicht zuordnen. Nachdem ich Pachelbel schon ausgeschlossen habe, ist mein verkatertes Hirn fast sicher, daß es von Johann Sebastian Bach ist - aber ich bin verkatert; ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, wo ich hier bin..



Weitermachen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2012)

Oh Gott, eben auf dem Weg nach Hause, erst eine riesige Gruppe von Polizisten am HBF gesehen, dann ganz ganz viele gelb schwarzen Trikots, die wohl irgendwie auf die rot-weiß-blauen losgehen wollten, DANN noch irgend ein Cosplay-Treffen vorm HBF (da lief einer mit diesem fetten Schwert auf FF rum) UND WENN DAS NICHT GENUG wäre, nebenan ne Demo von irgend welchen Piraten-Leuten.

UND das alles im halbbetrunkenden Zustand...


----------



## Arosk (22. September 2012)

Alux schrieb:


> Wie wo was ausweis? Seit wann braucht man sowas bei Amazon?^^



bei spielen ab 18 brauch man immer eine identitätsbestätigung. das letzte mal das ich ein spiel bei amazon bestellt hab...


----------



## EspCap (22. September 2012)

Deswegen bestellt man bei Amazon UK. Ungeschnitten und ohne nerviges Postident Verfahren. Selbiges kostet nämlich sogar bei Prime extra UND dauert länger.


----------



## Alux (22. September 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> bei spielen ab 18 brauch man immer eine identitätsbestätigung. das letzte mal das ich ein spiel bei amazon bestellt hab...



Musst ich noch nie vorlegen


----------



## Arosk (22. September 2012)

naja, ich mach den kauf bei steam doch erst mal wieder rückgängig und lad mir ne gecrackte version runter bis ich das spiel am montag hab... ich will nicht auf den vorbestellerbonus verzichten.

ich könnte mich so aufregen, ganzes wochenende versaut <.<


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Vorher im falschen Thread gepostet (jaja, ich werde alt und so - Klappe!):

Nicht Bach, aber nahe dran (naja, H ist ja nicht soweit weg von : Händels Sarabande ist das! Dafür sind die Nachbarn nu auch wach, nachdem ich meine DAT-Bänder durchforstet habe *giggle*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSAd3NpDi6Q[/youtube]

Edit: Damit habe ich meine tägliche "gute Tat" hinter mir und darf nu wieder stänkern, wie man es von mir gewohnt ist! Wer will als erstes?


----------



## Magogan (22. September 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> bei spielen ab 18 brauch man immer eine identitätsbestätigung. das letzte mal das ich ein spiel bei amazon bestellt hab...


Auch bei Filmen ab 18 und bei Wii-Netzteilen.

Ok, beim Netzteil steht es nur da, aber ich kann es doch ohne Altersnachweis kaufen ... Hä!?

Hmm, ein Anruf bei Amazon hilft auch nicht weiter, die Frau konnte mir meine Frage auch nicht so recht beantworten (sie war auch nicht sehr nett und hat mir noch einen schönen Tag gewünscht und einfach aufgelegt, obwohl meine Frage noch nicht wirklich beantwortet war - War da nicht was von wegen "kundenfreundlichstes Unternehmen der Welt"? Wenn sie nicht reden will, darf sie nicht in einem Callcenter arbeiten ) ... Ist wohl gezielte Kundenverwirrtaktik 

Sonst sind die Mitarbeiter wenigstens so verwirrt wie ich und geben das dann an die zuständige Abteilung weiter ... Naja, meistens ... Manchmal erzählen sie auch irgendeinen Mist, der nicht stimmt oder der die Verwirrung nicht wirklich aus der Welt schafft 

Hier noch ein Artikel, der sogar über Amazon versandt wird und bei dem das auch da steht, aber den man trotzdem ohne Altersnachweis kaufen kann: http://www.amazon.de...pd_rhf_gw_p_t_2
Ein Verlängerungskabel für die kabellose Sensorleiste der Nintendo Wii :O


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. September 2012)

Weiß einer zufällig wo bei nem alten Sanyo RöhrenTV die Produktnummer/bezeichnung zu finden ist? Brauch die um die passende Bedienungsanleitung zu finden...

Edit: Oder kennt jemand eine Seite wo ich entsprechende Bedienungsanleitungen her bekomme? Die, die ich "gefunden" habe sind entweder kaputt oder leer...


----------



## win3ermute (22. September 2012)

Röhre... geh sterben ...

Normalerweise steht die Röhrenbezeichnung irgendwo hinten drauf in einem Aufkleber nebst sonstigen Nummern wie Gehäuse etc. Ansonsten: Stecker ziehen; aufschrauben; Abdeckung vorsichtig abziehen und direkt die Nr. auf der Röhre notieren. Nur nicht anfassen - die Dinger haben richtig Spannung!

Davon abgesehen, wenn es kein Monitor ist: Reparatur lohnt nur, wenn es eine sehr hochwertige Röhre ist! Ein Eizo ist nicht so leicht zu ersetzen; im TV-Markt allerdings ist selbst ein Loewe (die eh nur Philips-ESF-Röhren haben, wo "kaputtgehen" selbst innerhalb der Garantiezeit völlig normal ist) im Nachteil, wenn es um die Vorteile heutiger Flachbildschirme geht.

Edit: retrevo

Braucht leider Java-Script; eMail ist _optional_. Geht auch ohne!


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. September 2012)

Es geht mir nur um die Bedienungsanleitung, weil ich keinen schimmer mehr habe wie der Sendersuchlauf und die speicherung davon funktioniert...


----------



## Fakebook (22. September 2012)

Modell über die google-Bildersuche finden, dann http://www.sanyo-service.com/de-neu/manuals/index.asp


----------



## Konov (22. September 2012)

Pizza bestellt, Bier liegt kalt, ein entspannter Abend kann kommen.
Genug Arbeit gehabt heute


----------



## Konov (23. September 2012)

Hmm Pizza war gut 

Morgään und schönen Sonntag


----------



## H2OTest (23. September 2012)

auch schon wach?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. September 2012)

Omnomnom, moin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2012)

heyheyHEY


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Omnomnom, moin.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oE8qhT-MDC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zonalar (23. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> [Nom Nom Video]







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QXGM_Q1cCaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (23. September 2012)

Yay V for Vendetta ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kJa2kwoZ2a4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



It's his life...


----------



## Reflox (23. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U9G18qHPhcM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


He's Batman


----------



## Legendary (23. September 2012)

Ist das der Videothread oder was anderes?


----------



## Magogan (23. September 2012)

Egal was ihr tut ... SCHAUT NICHT IN DEN BILDER-THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!! ICH WERDE DIESES BILD NIE AUS DEM KOPF BEKOMMEN! HILFE!!!!!


----------



## Legendary (23. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Egal was ihr tut ... SCHAUT NICHT IN DEN BILDER-THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!! ICH WERDE DIESES BILD NIE AUS DEM KOPF BEKOMMEN! HILFE!!!!!


----------



## Magogan (23. September 2012)

Jetzt lach nicht! -.- Wo sind die Mods, um diesen Menschen (?) da zu bannen, der nur Nacktbilder von Männern postet? -.-


----------



## Reflox (23. September 2012)

123nikolattengahn schrieb:


> Wie ich euch hasse ihr dreckigen schwarzen Judenhomos! Ihr gehört doch alle vergewaltigt! Ich sach ja immer ich fick Kinder richtig gerne! Die lassen sich ja so leicht ficken...das muss Schläge geben, die musst du ficken wenn sie schreien, immer tiefer als tief! Ihr scheiß Diabolo zocker ihr nehmt doch jeden Schwanz in den Mund...jeder von euch hat schon einmal einen verkackten Arsch geleckt!
> 
> Das halte ich von euch, mehr nicht!
> 
> WHITE POWER!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (23. September 2012)

Ich brech grad so ab mit dem Foto wo das Gesicht vom Neuer drauf ist.


----------



## Magogan (23. September 2012)

Ist ja gut, jetzt helft mir lieber, dieses Bild aus dem Kopf zu bekommen ... Wirklich, das gehört weder in dieses Forum noch in meinen Kopf ...


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




schau dir das bild an


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2012)

Mach Dich nicht ins Hoeschen - als ob die Typen in Pornos nicht auch nackt waeren...

Und zu dem Spammer: Das sind so Leute, die sich zum Sonntag nochmal toll fuehlen wollen, bevor sie am Montag-Morgen wieder kopfueber im Schulhof-Papierkorb landen...


----------



## Magogan (23. September 2012)

Oo Wrynn ist das echt oder aus einem Spiel?


----------



## Reflox (23. September 2012)

Das hoffe ich für ihn. Am besten wäre es, wenn er eine Toilettentaufe bekäme.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. September 2012)

Photoshop-Skillz iz just 2 good ...


----------



## Saji (23. September 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Egal was ihr tut ... SCHAUT NICHT IN DEN BILDER-THREAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!! ICH WERDE DIESES BILD NIE AUS DEM KOPF BEKOMMEN! HILFE!!!!!



Dachte auch gerade ich seh nicht richtig.  Was ist nur mit den Leuten los?


----------



## Olliruh (23. September 2012)

Ich mag Mangos


----------



## Magogan (23. September 2012)

Und ich habe gerade Barbie-Werbung bekommen! buffed, was habt ihr euch nur für Werbepartner gesucht?


----------



## Edou (23. September 2012)

Ich bin verliebt und ich weiß nicht wie ich sie ansprechen soll...scheiß schüchternheit....:<

Ach, hallo btw. :<


----------



## Olliruh (23. September 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich bin verliebt und ich weiß nicht wie ich sie ansprechen soll...scheiß schüchternheit....:<
> 
> Ach, hallo btw. :<



to impress a chick do the helicopter dick


----------



## ego1899 (23. September 2012)

Jo klappt todsicher


----------



## Edou (23. September 2012)

mh...wäre ne Option. Aber dann ist da die Schüchternheit und die Idee ist verworfen.


----------



## Olliruh (23. September 2012)

Geh mit ihr auf Schalke,bitches love Schalke


----------



## Edou (23. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Geh mit ihr auf Schalke,bitches love Schalke



Zu weit Weg. Du kleiner glücklicher Bastard. :< Wenn du Unnerstall siehst, sag dem langen er ist toll!


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GqJmP7PcaUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



leider hat er nie richtig getroffen


da ich kein doppelpost machen kann ^^

moin und 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qvHcBq7UaY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## eMJay (24. September 2012)

Guten Morgäääähhhnnn
mein Urlaub ist rum ....


----------



## Edou (24. September 2012)

sup pardpeople. Bin grade aus dem Unterricht geflogen weil mein Shirt Grau und nicht weiß ist. Dabei ist das ein minimaler Grauton. Naja, heute keine Schule mehr....dämlicher lehrer. ^^


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2012)

warum fliegt man da aus der schule ?


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2012)

Aloha!


----------



## Edou (24. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> warum fliegt man da aus der schule ?



Gute frage, es ist Kochen gewesen. Wir haben einen "Kleiderkodex". Ich hatte alles dabei, auch das Shirt, nur war das eben einen Ton zu Grau. Also kann ich nicht mitmachen und "durfte" Heim. Und für 2Schulstunden um 13:30 - 15uhr geh ich da nichtmehr hin. Vll hab ich mich auf dem Heimweg verletzt, dürfte die Schule haften, so einfach haben die mich nicht zu entlassen, vorallem war es keine richtige Entlassung. =)


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Gute frage, es ist Kochen gewesen. Wir haben einen "Kleiderkodex". Ich hatte alles dabei, auch das Shirt, nur war das eben einen Ton zu Grau. Also kann ich nicht mitmachen und "durfte" Heim. Und für 2Schulstunden um 13:30 - 15uhr geh ich da nichtmehr hin. Vll hab ich mich auf dem Heimweg verletzt, dürfte die Schule haften, so einfach haben die mich nicht zu entlassen, vorallem war es keine richtige Entlassung. =)



Wenn du so rausgeschmissen wirst, sollteste besser vorher zum Sekreteriat bzw. zum Direktor, um die Situation vollends zu klären. 

Nicht, weil man das allgemein so macht, wenn man rausgeschmissen wird, sondern weil so eine Klärung mit einem Dritten eindeutiger ist.

1 Ton zu grau? Das lasse ich bei nem Fototermin gelten.

So aber reicht es ja dann, wenns etwas verwaschen ist^^


----------



## ego1899 (24. September 2012)

<mooooooiiiiin ihr!

Ich bin kraaaaaaaank 


Hocke seit Samstag nur Zuhause rum, total ätzend... Zum Glück ist Borderlands 2 rausgekommen, da wird mir wenigstens nich langweilig...
Deshalb bin ich wohl auch schon knapp Level 20 seit gestern xD

Leider nur alleine, spiel erst in 1-2 Wochen Co-Op mit der XBOX dann allerdings wenn wir dann alle mal Zeit finden...
Das die 5. Klasse erst nachgeliefert wird hat irgendwie keiner von uns gewusst ^^


Sonst noch jemand am zocken? Also mein Eindruck bis jetzt nach ca. 20-25 Spielstunden ist säääähr säääähr güüüüt!


----------



## H2OTest (24. September 2012)

Yay 1,2 und 9 10 unterricht, mein sportlehrer (9 10) sieht mich heute nicht ...


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Yay 1,2 und 9 10 unterricht, mein sportlehrer (9 10) sieht mich heute nicht ...




Als ich noch zur Schule gegangen bin ... ...konnte ich fahren und bin zu solchen Stunden nochmal aufgetaucht, auch wenn es wie hier Sport war. Und ja, das waren 20 km Weg und 30-40 Minuten Fahrtzeit.
Und Sport war bestimmt nicht mein Lieblingsfach.


----------



## H2OTest (24. September 2012)

ganz ehrlich, das ist mir zu dumm ...


----------



## Edou (24. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wenn du so rausgeschmissen wirst, sollteste besser vorher zum Sekreteriat bzw. zum Direktor, um die Situation vollends zu klären.



Da müsste ich leider an die Hauptstelle fahren, da bei uns die Schule neu als nebenstelle ist. Meine alte Schule hat sich aufgelöst und wir wurden von dieser übernommen. Bei uns gibt es noch kein Sekreteriat bzw Rektorat. ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, das ist mir zu dumm ...



Selbst schuld.

Ich bin bzw. war so ehrlich und habe meine Schulpflicht immer eingehalten. Genauso wie ich mich auch nie vor der Arbeit drücke, egal obs mir gerade so passt oder nicht.

Ist dir das zocken bzw. rumhocken inner Wohnung tatsächlich wichtiger?

Ja, ich konnte immer sehr gut über mein Leid klagen in der Schule, wie ätzend ich doch alles finde, wie viel lieber ich doch spielen würde (was ja tatsächlich so ist), dennoch habe ich nie geschwänzt. Ich glaube, da war mal eine Aktion, wo 90% der Klasse von vornherein abmachten, das wir dazu nicht erscheinen, wo ich dann natürlich nicht nein gesagt habe. Dafür gab es auch wegen der Einzigartigkeit (und dem Verständnis des Lehrers) auch nie eine Strafe. Aber schwänzen?? Tut mir leid, aber fürs blau machen fehlt mir das Verständnis. Dafür bin ich einfach zu verantwortungsbewusst.

Ich habe derzeit eine schwangere Kollegin, die wurde gerade eben für die ganze Woche krankgeschrieben (3. Monat), die schaut jetzt, wie es ihr morgen geht und kommt da wahrscheinlich wieder, weil sie die Arbeit nicht liegen lassen kann bzw. möchte. Ich werde derzeit ca. jeden zweiten Monat aufgrund meines nervösen Magens krank, fehle dann einen Tag, nehme Magentabletten und komme danach wieder am nächsten Tag.

Natürlich bin ich da nicht so verrückt wie mein Chef, der 7 Tage die Woche ins Büro kommt und der getreu dem Motto "solange nichts rausguckt oder fault" unterwegs ist, dennoch drücke ich mich nich einfach vor Dingen, nur weil ich darauf keine Lust habe.


----------



## H2OTest (24. September 2012)

Ich glaube, du kriegst grad ein komplett falschen Eindruck von mir.

Normalerweise bleibe ich ebenfalls bei sowas in der Schule hätte ich z.B. nur eine Freistunde dazwischen, jedoch ist mir der Zeitunterschied von 9:20 bis 15:30 einfach zu krass um dann nochmal hinzu fahren. Obwohl Sport eigentlich eins meiner Lieblingsfächer ist... Heute nutze ich die Zeit lieber um mein Zimmer aufzuräumen und um an meiner Facharbeit zu schreiben, die z.Z. sowieso Priorität hat. Wenn ich Kopfschmerzen habe quäle ich mich meistens auch in die Schule und wenn es dann schlimmer wird gehe ich zum Arzt und lass mich krankschreiben - ebenfalls hatte ich letztes Jahr eine Verletzung am Knie, mein Arzt meinte ich müsste nach der Op 2 Wochen nicht in die Schule - Ich bin aber Trotzdem gegangen...


----------



## Revan76 (24. September 2012)

dafür das du so verantwortungsbewusst bist, nimmst du dir während der arbeitszeit aber viel zeit zum schreiben.. könntest in der zeit ja auch wichtige dinge auf der arbeit schaffen.. ;-)

ich bin ein verfechter davon, dass jeder mal seine auszeit braucht. das darf keine überhand nehmen aber es ist wichtig, dass man auch auf sich selbst acht gibt und nicht bis zur selbstaufgabe im betrieb arbeitet.. 

für unseren schüler: wenn sie dich nach hause geschickt haben, dann geh nach hause. der schulweg ist in der regel versichert. die frage ist nur, ob du nach hause oder aus dem unterricht geschickt wurdest. zum sekretariat musst du nur, wenn sie dich da hingeschickt haben. 

sieh einfach zu, dass dir nichts passiert und wenn du keinen bock mehr auf sport hast, dann geh eben nicht mehr hin. morgen ist ein neuer tag, sei pünktlich und hab die richtige kleidung dabei :-)


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2012)

Revan76 schrieb:


> dafür das du so verantwortungsbewusst bist, nimmst du dir während der arbeitszeit aber viel zeit zum schreiben.. könntest in der zeit ja auch wichtige dinge auf der arbeit schaffen.. ;-)



Nö, das klappt schon. Arbeite andererseits auch länger am Tag als ich müsste. Je nachdem, wie die Arbeitslage gerade ist, habe ich halt mal zwischendurch n paar Minuten, um meinen Mitmenschen ins Gewissen zu reden. In der Pflicht stehe ich, mein Arbeitspensum im Monat abzulegen. Da ich dies erfülle, gibts keinen Grund zu meckern.

Natürlich hab ich mal schlechte Tage, da bin ich häufiger hier anzutreffen, andererseits packt es mich auch zwischendurch und ganz schnell arbeite ich plötzlich durch bzw. weit über meine eigentliche Arbeitszeit hinweg.


----------



## Konov (24. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Selbst schuld.
> 
> Ich bin bzw. war so ehrlich und habe meine Schulpflicht immer eingehalten. Genauso wie ich mich auch nie vor der Arbeit drücke, egal obs mir gerade so passt oder nicht.
> 
> ...



Erzähl das mal nem Schüler von heute 

In H20s Alter hat mich das herzlich wenig interessiert... da wär ich auch nicht hingegangen und ich hatte einige unentschuldigte Fehltage an unterschiedlichen Schulen.
Naja meine Schullaufbahn war auch kein paradebeispiel, musste mein Abi ja anner Abendschule nachholen - bzw. WOLLTE das.

Aber das hatte noch andere Gründe z.b. Faulheit und Desinteresse. Und das ist in dem Alter völlig normal.

Schön dass du so großes verantwortungsbewusstsein auch mit 17 schon hattest, aber "normal" im Sinne von "das ist bei den meisten so" ist das sicher nicht. 



und Guten Morgen an alle, hab heute ganz schön lang gepennt


----------



## Edou (24. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Erzähl das mal nem Schüler von heute
> 
> In H20s Alter hat mich das herzlich wenig interessiert... da wär ich auch nicht hingegangen und ich hatte einige unentschuldigte Fehltage an unterschiedlichen Schulen.
> Naja meine Schullaufbahn war auch kein paradebeispiel, musste mein Abi ja anner Abendschule nachholen - bzw. WOLLTE das.
> ...



Hätte ich gewusst wie der Morgen abläuft, hätte ich auch ausgeschlafen.


----------



## H2OTest (24. September 2012)

*hust* dito


----------



## Konov (24. September 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Hätte ich gewusst wie der Morgen abläuft, hätte ich auch ausgeschlafen.



Naja, wenn man nicht früh raus muss, gönnt man sich das Ausschlafen schonmal in der Woche 
Vorlesungen und Co. geht nicht so früh los, insofern läuft das alles


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2012)

Ein Tornado dringt während eines Manövers in den österreichischen Luftraum ein um den Weg abzukürzen. "An das in den österreichischen Luftraum eingedrungene Fahrzeug, kehren sie sofort um oder wir werden Abfangjäger starten." "Einen oder alle beide?"


----------



## ego1899 (24. September 2012)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden? Es geht um den Nachmittagssport?

Also ich bin da generell nich hingegangen weil ich mich auch mit meinem Lehrer angelegt hatte. Ich war das erste Halbjahr genau 2x da, im 2. Halbjahr nur noch 1x 

Ich hatte Anfang des Jahres einen komplizierten Armbruch weswegen ich 2 Monate nen Gips getragen hatte. Ich sollte trotzdem immer zum Unterricht antanzen. Das ganze war mir auch zu blöd, da ich in diesem Jahr Tischtennis hatte, was mit nem Gipsarm nunmal ziemlich unpraktisch ist.
Hätte ich irgendwas anderes gehabt und hätte wenigstens beim Auf- und Abbau helfen können, hätte ich mir das noch gefallen lassen. Hätte ich irgendwas theoretisches lernen können auch.
Da wir aber immer nur die Platten aufgebaut haben und es dann hieß "ja spielt halt mal..." und sonst nix hab ich das dann auch nicht eingesehen...

Hätte ich in der Zeit lernen/ Hausaufgaben machen etc. machen können meinetwegen auch. Ich hätte auch irgendwas geputzt oder was weiß ich was, aber nein ich sollte mich einfach nur hinhocken und nichts tun.

Dies führte dann natürlich dazu das ich mich mit dem Lehrer angelegt hatte und ich meinte ob er irgendwie noch ganz sauber sei. Bin dann auch nich mehr hin, auch als das mit meinem Arm wieder in Ordnung war, hat auch nie einer was gesagt...
Natürlich hat er mir dann im Zeugnis auch ne 6 gegeben und kein NF, so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

Was ziemlich lustig war, weil man in Hessen eine 6 mit nichts ausgleichen kann, auch wenn man sonst alles auf 1 hat. Demnach wunder ich mich dann heute noch warum ich versetzt wurde, vielleicht bildet Sport da ja ne Ausnahme ^^


----------



## Konov (24. September 2012)

Mit einem Arm aufbauen helfen klingt auch sehr sinnvoll


----------



## Edou (24. September 2012)

Bei mir ist es so, Sport kann zum ausgleichen einer Note beitragen, wenn es irgendwo sein muss. Also Sport wird zu gunsten eines Schülers in betracht gezogen, wenn die Sportnote aber schlecht ist, wird sie nicht berücksichtigt.


----------



## Ogil (24. September 2012)

Ich bin eh der Meinung, dass Sport zwar ein Pflichtfach aber ohne Benotung sein sollte.


----------



## H2OTest (24. September 2012)

dann lieber Werte und Normen ...


----------



## Edou (24. September 2012)

Ich finde Sport toll, jedoch würde ich auch einen Theorieunterricht einführen, eventuell im Wechselkurs. Theorie/Praxis abwechselnd. Eine Woche Theorie, eine Praktisch usw.


----------



## H2OTest (24. September 2012)

Wer tanzt jetzt für mich?


----------



## ego1899 (24. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Wer tanzt jetzt für mich?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (24. September 2012)

So, jetzt hab ich endlich die WoW-Starter-Edition!

... Wollte eigentlich meinen Account auf Mists of Pandaria erweitern und hab den Code von der Karte eingegeben, die in der Verpackung lag ... Das war dann natürlich der Code für die Starter-Edition xD

Hab mich dann gewundert und nochmal den richtigen Code eingegeben (der steht ja über der DVD, die da drin liegt) xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2012)

boobs.


----------



## H2OTest (24. September 2012)

shika, musst du nicht arbeiten?


----------



## Davatar (24. September 2012)

Morgeeeeen...öh...Nachmittaaaaaaag!

Heute hatt ich ein Vorstellungsgespräch für ein Mandat, zu dem ich leider von meinem Arbeitgeber gezwungen worden bin. Ich kenne die Firma und die Abteilung, hatte mit den Leuten mehr zu tun als mir lieb war und das sind alles asoziale inkompetente Är***e dort (sorry anders kann ichs echt nicht ausdrücken). Ich möchte dort weder nen Tag, noch ne Woche, nen Monat und erst recht nicht fünf Monate arbeiten, auch nicht in nem Mandat.
Wie dem auch sei...den ganzen Morgen lang ging mir die Szene aus dem Film "Trainspotting" durch den Kopf, in der der Typ zu nem Vorstellungsgespräch gehn muss (Arbeitsvermittlung), zu dem er gar nicht hin will. Also rät ihm ein Freund, er soll mit Drogen vollgepumpt da hingehn. Das kommt dabei raus:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RlymYI_Yls0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und nein, ich hab heute weder Zeug genommen, noch mich absichtlich schlecht rübergebracht. Bin da hin, hatte nen professionellen Auftritt - wie immer - und hab dann zusammen mit dem Auftraggeber festgestellt, dass ich offenbar nicht so ganz auf ihr Profil passe. Ich hoff ma das hat gefruchtet


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. September 2012)

Definiere "arbeiten". Richtig "arbeiten" tu ich erst ab nächstem Jahr, jetzt ist noch Schule.


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> boobs.



erst im nachtschwärmer 



Davatar schrieb:


> Morgeeeeen...öh...Nachmittaaaaaaag!
> 
> Heute hatt ich ein Vorstellungsgespräch für ein Mandat, zu dem ich leider von meinem Arbeitgeber gezwungen worden bin. Ich kenne die Firma und die Abteilung, hatte mit den Leuten mehr zu tun als mir lieb war und das sind alles asoziale inkompetente Är***e dort (sorry anders kann ichs echt nicht ausdrücken). Ich möchte dort weder nen Tag, noch ne Woche, nen Monat und erst recht nicht fünf Monate arbeiten, auch nicht in nem Mandat.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIy14-X4nSY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (24. September 2012)

Dafuq I just watched? O_o




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f-jN3vH26NQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Und wieso verlinkt ein Satw-Comic dahin?


----------



## Olliruh (24. September 2012)

Grad ne Bioklausur über Biomasse geschrieben,ohne zu wissen was Biomasse ist


----------



## Davatar (24. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Grad ne Bioklausur über Biomasse geschrieben,ohne zu wissen was Biomasse ist


Das ist doch das Zeug, das Sephirot verwenden will, um die Welt zu zerstören


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und wieso verlinkt ein Satw-Comic dahin?




*Schweizerische Akademie der Technischen Wissenschaften*
komische schweizer ^^


----------



## Noxiel (24. September 2012)

Fast, versuch es mal mit Scandinavia and the World-Webcomic.


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Grad ne Bioklausur über Biomasse geschrieben,ohne zu wissen was Biomasse ist



Mit dem Ausdruck *Biomasse* werden Stoffgemische bezeichnet, die in Lebewesen gebunden und / oder von ihnen erzeugt werden. Der Umfang dieser Stoffgemische wird in ihren Massen angegeben. Biomasse wird häufig nur für ausgesuchte, räumlich klar umrissene Ökosysteme erfasst. Oder aber sie wird bloß für bestimmte, einzelne Populationen herausgearbeitet. Gelegentlich gibt es zudem Versuche, die Biomasse der gesamten Ökosphäre abzuschätzen.


----------



## Olliruh (24. September 2012)

Alles klar dann hab ich richtig geraten


----------



## Davatar (24. September 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Mit dem Ausdruck *Biomasse* werden Stoffgemische bezeichnet, die in Lebewesen gebunden und / oder von ihnen erzeugt werden. Der Umfang dieser Stoffgemische wird in ihren Massen angegeben. Biomasse wird häufig nur für ausgesuchte, räumlich klar umrissene Ökosysteme erfasst. Oder aber sie wird bloß für bestimmte, einzelne Populationen herausgearbeitet. Gelegentlich gibt es zudem Versuche, die Biomasse der gesamten Ökosphäre abzuschätzen.


Ich bleib bei meiner Sephiroth-Theorie 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hTc9sLmOR0A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (24. September 2012)

Käffchen! Irgendwer? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (24. September 2012)

Seh ich da ein Ausrufezeichen in Deinem Kaffee?


----------



## Noxiel (24. September 2012)

Das unterstreicht den Geschmack. Ja.


----------



## Doofkatze (24. September 2012)

1live sucht heute ähnlich der Corporated Identity Slogans für ne Stadt.

Vorschläge waren beispielsweise: We can - You can - Borken
oder

Ahaus - In the Middle of the Street Lied


----------



## Olliruh (24. September 2012)

Hagen - nicht schön aber (zum Glück) selten


----------



## Konov (24. September 2012)

Blubb


----------



## Reflox (24. September 2012)

Eine Frage, kann ich morgen noch die Deluxe Version von MoP kaufen? Also die mit Mount und Pet. Ich weiss halt nicht ob das nur son Vorbestellerteil ist oder nicht 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qo16Cbs7hc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



srsly? Ich meine, eine Laufanimation in der Luft?


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. September 2012)

Das sieht mir irgendwie mehr nach "Hey... eh... wir haben's nicht fertig gekriegt", "Ach scheiß drauf, die fressens schon!" aus...


----------



## Reflox (24. September 2012)

Vorallem, als ob dieser fliegende Steinlöwe nicht schon genug wäre, nein jetzt brauchen wir noch Juwelenpanther die durch die Luft rennen


----------



## Gutgore (24. September 2012)

airwalk, special power ability undso


----------



## Doofkatze (25. September 2012)

Pandaria ist draußen

WUHUUUU!

Gestern wars wirklich wie Sylvester, alle in Wartehaltung, dann der Lifestream um 22:30, um 0:00 werden wohl einige angestoßen haben.

War heut morgen schon online, schön leer, alles spielbar. Einfach schön :-)

Hat richtig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## eMJay (25. September 2012)

Moin moin

gestern noch bzw. heute Nacht. 5 min. Ladescreen aber dann bin ich doch rein gekommen und es lief alles super flüssig und ohne lags.


----------



## Noxiel (25. September 2012)

My Goodness, es ist ein schöner Tag, ist es nicht?


----------



## Konov (25. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> My Goodness, es ist ein schöner Tag, ist es nicht?



Morgen, ne irgendwie bisher net so ganz ^^


----------



## Noxiel (25. September 2012)

Also hier ist es richtig schön. So schön, dass ich wohl um 10 Uhr zum Joggen gehe...... juchheee


----------



## Ellesmere (25. September 2012)

Moin, moin!


----------



## Noxiel (25. September 2012)

Moin Moin.


----------



## Ellesmere (25. September 2012)

Oha- ich muss auch wieder mit dem Training anfangen. Seit ich meinen Bänderiß hatte bin ich nicht mehr Laufen gewesen


----------



## Noxiel (25. September 2012)

Ich könnte aber auch noch eine Tasse Kaffee trinken, die Scrubs Wiederholungen vom Vortag auf Pro7 schauen und prüfen was es mit CoC auf sich hat.


----------



## Davatar (25. September 2012)

Moin

Heute ist ein doofer Tag -.- Zuerst verschlaf ich ne Stunde, dann geht zu Hause was kaputt und weil ichs putzen muss verpass ich den nächsten Zug, was wiederum eineinhalb Stunden Verspätung bedeutet. Dann vergess ich meine Brieftasche im Zug, zum Glück fiels mir dann draussen doch noch auf, so dass ich mit nem Sprint durch die Menge und etwa fünfzig Anremplern an meine Brieftasche komme und schaffs grad noch so knapp aus dem Zug raus bevor die Tür hinter mir zugeht... und jetzt sitz ich im Büro und bin so müde, dass ich mich auf nix konzentrieren kann...wozu hab ich da dann überhaupt verschlafen? x_x -.- _._

Edit: Und jetzt merk ich, dass ich diverse Unterlagen zu Hause vergessen hab...und das alles am längsten Tag in der Woche...


----------



## seanbuddha (25. September 2012)

ICH BIN ZURÜCK! Muhahahaha

Mit echt schnellem Internet O_o

Möge das Trollen beginnen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I6MYLtqL9T8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (25. September 2012)

Oha!

Na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch! Da werden die Spam-Threads ja nur so glühen die nächste Zeit, hier war voll tote Hose...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2012)

SEAN <3


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Seeeean *kreisch*



Lass uns gleich ma ein Kind zeugen!


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2012)

SEAN! Ich muss dir was zeigen, was ich aber schon wieder vergessen habe und es dir demnach auch nichtmehr zeigen muss! <3


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2012)

steam offline, ich will zocken!

achja... wow mop... POKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEMON!


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Omg, jetzt versteh ich...Blizzard zielt auf die ganzen Pokekids ab, gott sei Dank war ich damals schon zu alt für den Mist...ooooh jetzt mach ich mir sicherlich wieder nen Haufen Feinde.


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2012)

lol ich beende versehentlich wow...

frostwolf warteschlange 800

gg <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2012)

EY YO DON'T TALK SH*T BOUT POKEMON...


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2012)

Steam versaut wieder ganzen Tag, wow warteschlange...

ich komm halt erst um 4 uhr heim, muss mich zwei stunden mit gift einschmieren und dann geht alles off


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

noch 3 std bis feierabend.

hi sean.

welchen energiedrink empfehlt ihr für heute nacht? will von halb 11 bis 5-6 uhr zocken. hab gestern (bzw heute) um 4 uhr schlapp gemacht.


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2012)

Koffeeintabletten


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

!!!

100.000 Spanier maschieren grade Richtung Parlament um es "zu besetzten" bis sich eine neue Regierung gebildet hat.


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> noch 3 std bis feierabend.
> 
> hi sean.
> 
> welchen energiedrink empfehlt ihr für heute nacht? will von halb 11 bis 5-6 uhr zocken. hab gestern (bzw heute) um 4 uhr schlapp gemacht.



Cola oder Schwarztee


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

Das mit dem Schwarztee ist ne gute Idee. Könnte mal wieder ne Runde Darjeeling trinken.



> 100.000 Spanier maschieren grade Richtung Parlament um es "zu besetzten" bis sich eine neue Regierung gebildet hat.



Wie witzig. Die gehen davon aus das ihnen eine Regierung helfen könnte. :3


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Naja das ist das Statement der Bewegung: 

 Wir gehen hier nicht weg, bis die spanische Regierung sich aufgelöst hat und wir, das Volk, eine Bürgerversammlung zur Gründung einer neuen Verfassung auf basisdemokratischer Struktur veranstalten konnten.


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Fake!


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Nur weil RTL noch nichts drüber gesendet hat ?


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Wo nimmst du die Zahl 100.000 her?


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Soviele sind mindestens angekündigt worden ;o


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2012)

Zieh 70% ab, dann hast die echte Zahl.


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Zieh 70% ab, dann hast die echte Zahl.



Danke!


Das mit 100.000 ist doch bloß Palaver...das würde ich nämlich gern live sehen. So etwas wird sowieso zerschlagen, in unserer heutigen Demokratie hat der normale Bürger nämlich nichts mehr zu melden außer die Steuern brav zu bezahlen und schön an das System zu glauben.


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Toll & dann sind es halt nur mehrere 10.000 ..trotzdem kriegen die mal den Arsch hoch da


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Würde mich ja freuen...bei 40% Jugendarbeitslosigkeit aber für mich kein Wunder, war klar dass da recht bald was passiert.


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2012)

Ich weiß noch, letzte Party wo ich war im Schwimmbad... 5000 waren angemeldet, 800 kamen


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

> So etwas wird sowieso zerschlagen, in unserer heutigen Demokratie hat der normale Bürger nämlich nichts mehr zu melden außer die Steuern brav zu bezahlen und schön an das System zu glauben.



Das mit dem "glauben" ist ein schönes Stichwort. Man kann sich ja über Religionen lustig machen wie man will. Allerdings muss man auch sehen das abseits von Religion sehr viel in unserem Leben mit "glauben" zu tuen hat.
Es gibt ein Thema (sei es Eurokrise, Klimawandel, politische sowie wirtschaftliche Entscheidungen) und man kann immer nur daran "glauben" das man die richtige Meinung vertritt. Einfach weil die Themen so komplex sind das es garkeine klare Wahrheit mehr gibt.


Was? Ja, mir ist langweilig. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch, letzte Party wo ich war im Schwimmbad... 5000 waren angemeldet, 800 kamen



Und ich bei einer Facebook Party. 100 waren angemeldet, 10.000 kamen 

Btw ist das euer Ernst ? Hier wieder ne Politik-Diskussion zu starten ? 

Kinners...


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Ist doch garkeine Politikdiskusion


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2012)

Then... more bewbz!


----------



## Arosk (25. September 2012)

geht doch nur um leute die rumlaufen und auf häuser sitzen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

Wir haben uns schon auf eine Meinung festgelegt. ^^

Olli hat in Spanien eine Facebookparty angezettelt und präsentiert uns jetzt die Bilder.


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ist doch garkeine Politikdiskusion



Stimmt. Da gehts auch um die EU und die Wirtschaft und Arbeitslosigkeit, darüber wird man ja wohl mal hier reden dürfen, vor allem (!) im Smalltalk Thread der eh total zugespammt ist.


BTW: Ich glaube wenn der 3. WK ausbrechen würde und wir kurz vor dem totalen Weltaus stehen würden dürfte man hier auf Buffed selbst dann nicht über Politik reden.


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Appropo 3. Wk

20€ wenn China, Japan den Krieg erklärt und das zum 3ten Weltkrieg führt.


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> So etwas wird sowieso zerschlagen, in unserer heutigen Demokratie hat der normale Bürger nämlich nichts mehr zu melden außer die Steuern brav zu bezahlen und schön an das System zu glauben.



Hach, wie schön ist es doch Schweizer zu sein. 

Was will China eigentlich? Japan hat die Insel legal von nem Privatbesitzer gekauft. Pech gehabt sag ich da.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

Wegen einer Insel?

Da würde Deutschland eher Spanien den Krieg erklären um Malle zu erobern.

Und wie man weis sind Deutsche Kriege immer predestiniert für den Titel "Weltkrieg".


Edit: China hat auch halb Europa an Staatsanleihen gekauft. Deswegen gehören wir dennen noch nicht ^^


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Und wie man weis sind Deutsche Kriege immer predestiniert für den Titel "Weltkrieg".



Wie? Wir sind das friedlebenste Volk der Erde, das zeigt doch schon die Geschichte. 

Ich sag nur die alten Germanen.


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wegen einer Insel?
> 
> Da würde Deutschland eher Spanien den Krieg erklären um Malle zu erobern.
> 
> Und wie man weis sind Deutsche Kriege immer predestiniert für den Titel "Weltkrieg".



Naja wenn Chinesen schon Anfangen Toyotafirmen etc in China abzubrennen ... 

Um mal irgendjemanden zu zitieren
"ayway how its going down ,it will be boring without germany"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

Nicht friedliebend aber harmlos. Siehe BND. ^


yay. Pause. noch 2 std.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2012)

50&#8364; darauf, dass Israel, nach den US-Wahlen, einen "Präventivschlag" gegen Iranische "Atombomben" führt  und das ganze natürlich mit Hilfe der USA als Israels großer Bruder eskaliert.

Edit: Selbst wenn wir wollten... mit dem Wurstpimmel den wir Bundeswehr nennen lässt sich nichtmal Lichtenstein erobern...


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> 50€ darauf, dass Israel, nach den US-Wahlen, einen "Präventivschlag" gegen Iranische "Atombomben" führt und das ganze natürlich mit Hilfe der USA als Israels großer Bruder eskaliert.



Auch meine erste Vermutung aber ich denke das Russland & China eigentlich keinen wirklichen fick auf den Iran geben um das zu Riskieren (zumindest noch nicht)


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> "ayway how its going down ,it will be boring without germany"



Wie wahr. 


Jaja...wir Deutschen sind nunmal sehr akkurat, nein im Ernst. Durch unsere Eigenschaften wurde dieses Massaker im 2. WK erst so schlimm. Wenn man sich diese Gründlichkeit und deutsche Korrektheit in Hinsicht der KZs ansieht kann man nur erschaudern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2012)

10 Drachmen darauf, dass Tasmanien Helgolands Atomenergieanlagen angreift und somit Kalimdor dazu zwingt, Isengard zu erobern.


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 10 Drachmen darauf, dass Tasmanien Helgolands Atomenergieanlage angreift und somit Kalimdor dazu zwingt, Isengard zu erobern.



Helgoland hat keine Atomenergieanlagen


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Auch meine erste Vermutung aber ich denke das Russland & China eigentlich keinen wirklichen fick auf den Iran geben um das zu Riskieren (zumindest noch nicht)


Och, sobald Israel die USA darum bittet nach diesem Krieg den Iran "mit" zu besetzen wird das schon was ganz anderes


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

hab mir gestern dieses muhammad video angesehen über das sich alle so aufregen.


das war so witzig.


sry, aber mein Bruder und ich konnten nicht mehr vor lachen. So ein schlecht gedrehter Film, unglaublich.

Das so etwas ernst genommen wird ... da fehlen mir die Worte.



> 10 Drachmen darauf, dass Tasmanien Helgolands Atomenergieanlage angreift und somit Kalimdor dazu zwingt, Isengard zu erobern.



lol


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Ich finds nur irgendwie witzig ,dass die Muslime sich total abfucken & Sachen anzünden und Menschen töten um den Menschen zu zeigen wie friedvoll ihre Religion ist 




Ein Krieg mit Israel ist kacke ,da dürfen wir Deutsche uns nicht einmischen .-.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Helgoland hat keine Atomenergieanlagen



Doch, das hat das Imperium zusammen mit der Helgoländischen Regierung und deren Verbündeten Grönland, Orgrimmar und Bielefeld damals 2012 vor Christus beschlossen. Mordor war dagegen, but who gives a fuck about Mordor ?

Die liegen unter dem Wasser, haste wohl nicht richtig hingeguckt, als du da warst


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Doch, das hat das Imperium zusammen mit der Helgoländischen Regierung und deren Verbündeten Grönland, Orgrimmar und Bielefeld damals 2012 vor Christus beschlossen.
> 
> Die liegen unter dem Wasser, haste wohl nicht richtig hingeguckt, als du da warst



Ich kann nicht mehr.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

> Ich finds nur irgendwie witzig ,dass die Muslime sich total abfucken & Sachen anzünden und Menschen töten um den Menschen zu zeigen wie friedvoll ihre Religion ist


Ich bin mir sicher das hat alles einen ganz einfachen Grund.

Die sind einfach auch so faul wie der Rest der Welt.

Oh cool da gibts ne Demo!!! Geil dann muss ich nicht arbeiten gehen. =D


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Wie ich schon mehrfach hier aufgeführt habe, das ist der Grund für die Angepisstheit:








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=scaAz1zcdXI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Och, sobald Israel die USA darum bittet nach diesem Krieg den Iran "mit" zu besetzen wird das schon was ganz anderes



Ich glaube, dann würde Russland eher mit dem Iran gegen die USA antreten. Und China will sich nicht an den Kriegen der USA beteiligen.
Vorallem ist Israel der scheinheiligste Kackstaat auf diesem Planeten^^

Ich fand die Szene in der heute show so geil. 
Islamist: "Ich finde es falsch Leute zu hängen" Welke: "Tja haben wir wohl Glück gehabt..." "Wir werden sie zerstückeln!"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

Sollange wir beide Seiten mit Waffen beliefern können ist doch alles in Butter.


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Mein Link 
Ups sieht wohl so aus als hätte ich bald meine 20 Tacken


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Fail würd ich sagen.


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Die haben ja genug Arbeiter um das Ding zum Meer zu tragen


----------



## H2OTest (25. September 2012)

will ich als Klingelton http://soundcloud.com/audiofamerica/audi-revs


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Fail würd ich sagen.



Ach was, da wird wieder ein lecker Damm geflutet und schon steht das ganze Tal unter Wasser und der Kahn kann gemütlich raussegeln.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alternativ ein paar Wikinger anheuern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2012)

NOW SHOW EM DEM TITTIES


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> NOW SHOW EM DEM TITTIES



Es gibt grad etwas wichtigeres als Titten! Unsere Welt wie wir sie kennen steht auf dem Spiel! Nie wieder Shakira falls etwas schiefgeht!!!!


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein Link
> Ups sieht wohl so aus als hätte ich bald meine 20 Tacken



China
wat r u doin? 
China!
STAHP!

:<


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2012)

Wenn man es recht bedenkt... so ein "Hard-Reset" der Menschheit... würde uns glaube ich ganz gut tun ^^"


----------



## H2OTest (25. September 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn man es recht bedenkt... so ein "Hard-Reset" der Menschheit... würde uns glaube ich ganz gut tun ^^"



nein


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Aint no party like a fuck the spainish goverment party
Mein Link


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn man es recht bedenkt... so ein "Hard-Reset" der Menschheit... würde uns glaube ich ganz gut tun ^^"



Aber bitte nicht wenn ich noch lebe. Oo Will eigentlich nicht in der Feuerballdruckwelle einer Atombombe in Staub zergehen, hatte mir meinen Tod eher als 85-jähriger auf ner blonden Nutte vorgestellt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

> Wenn man es recht bedenkt... so ein "Hard-Reset" der Menschheit... würde uns glaube ich ganz gut tun ^^"



"uns" nicht, nur der Umwelt. Wer bremst noch für Tiere?


----------



## H2OTest (25. September 2012)

Warum Blond? ... ich dahcte beim Tod lieber was exotisches grün oder so ...


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Mir egal, hauptsache eng und jung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. September 2012)

Schön find ich auch dass die Tagesschau die Demo nicht mit einem Wort erwähnt


----------



## Legendary (25. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schön find ich auch dass die Tagesschau die Demo nicht mit einem Wort erwähnt



Auf n24 und ntv findet man auch kein Wort zu dieser Demo. Aber es wird ständig auf Facebook gepostet.


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schön find ich auch dass die Tagesschau die Demo nicht mit einem Wort erwähnt


Niemals! Die öffentlich rechtlichen Fernsehsender mit ihrer Informationspflicht müssen sich doch eher um so Dinge wie "Beckmann", "Wetten, dass?" usw. kümmern... das ist viel wichtiger, da kann man doch echt nicht noch jemanden abstellen um sowas aufzunehmen...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

Oh wie schön mitzuerleben wie das Internet die Fernsehnachrichten ablöst.

Hoffendlich sind bald alle tot die noch Fernsehen gucken. ääähhhh.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Es gibt grad etwas wichtigeres als Titten! Unsere Welt wie wir sie kennen steht auf dem Spiel! Nie wieder Shakira falls etwas schiefgeht!!!!



Shikari wird es immer geben, he's god.

k?


----------



## H2OTest (25. September 2012)

Ganz ehrlich - am liebsten würde ich Religion aus der Welt verbannen - Krieg um den größeren, cooleren, imaginären, Freund ...

@Shika Ich bin Wasser mich gibt es auch immer ! und mich kann man anfassen und sehen, betet lieber mich an ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

> Krieg um den größeren, cooleren, imaginären, Freund ...


... und ganz wichtig. Es kann nur einen geben! (Highlanderstyle)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. September 2012)

Doesn't matter H2O, ich bin ne Gangman Style tanzende Katze.


----------



## Konov (25. September 2012)

Na seiter alle am WoW suchten ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2012)

noch eine Stunde. Noch eine verdammte Stunde...


(und schon seit 16:37 keine neue Meldung im SAP, mir is langweilig, etwas soll muss kaputt gehen, sonst werd ich wahnsinnig, ich brauch was zu TUEN.)


----------



## win3ermute (25. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich - am liebsten würde ich Religion aus der Welt verbannen



Und kaum ist die Welt "religionsfrei", gründet irgendjemand eine neue Religion...


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2012)

Moin, moin. *klick*


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2012)




----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2012)

Du siehst immer so manisch aus, wenn du Zeitung liest und Kaffee trinkst. So unentspannt.... irgendwie.


----------



## Konov (26. September 2012)

Morgen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Du siehst immer so manisch aus, wenn du Zeitung liest und Kaffee trinkst. So unentspannt.... irgendwie.



Ich bin nie unentspannt


----------



## eMJay (26. September 2012)

Moin

Übelst schlechte Laune.....


----------



## Konov (26. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Übelst schlechte Laune.....



Why?
Erzähl uns deine Leidengeschichte


----------



## eMJay (26. September 2012)

viel zu spät aufgestanden.... weil meine frau sich gedacht hat mal das Rollo ganz runter zumachen damit es schön dunkel ist damit ich länger schlafen kann... als sie um 7 Uhr aufgestanden ist..... was an sich nicht falsch ist nur ohne wecker eben nicht... normal bin ich ja von alleine so um 9-10 Uhr wach.... mit Wecker.... 
Mit einem schrecken aufgewacht.... 20 vor 11 Uhr.....
Bad ... Küche.... den Katzen was zu essen zu geben... mir Kaffee.... dabei den Biomüllsack auf der Küchenplatte verteilt....  kotz... erster Anfall.... bis jetzt auch der einziger aber wenn ich schon so Anfang können es noch mehr werden... und ich hab noch einen ganzen Arbeitstag vor mir......


----------



## Konov (26. September 2012)

btw: http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/wahrsager-2-0.html

Cooles Video mit einem Funken Wahrheit 



@emJay
Noch hast du die Chance den Tag besser zu machen, als er angefangen hat


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin nie unentspannt



tastarturen zum beissen alle ?

Joystick kaputt ?


----------



## Doofkatze (26. September 2012)

1live hat heute ne ganz nette Parodie auf die Gheissens :-)
"finanziell unterbelichtet"
"Rooobert..." - "Jaja, ich weiß, der Zug fährt 290 kmh. Dann gehts halt nich so schnell wie mittem Auto"
"Also für so Strecken bis 50 km empfehle ich den Privatjet. Geht schneller. Und es wird wärmer draußen."


----------



## eMJay (26. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> @emJay
> Noch hast du die Chance den Tag besser zu machen, als er angefangen hat



Ich glaube es bessert sich lagsam


----------



## Davatar (26. September 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeeen!

Ich stelle fest: nach nur drei Stunden Schlaf wirke ich erstaunlich seriös bei nem Kunden (und das mein ich sogar ernst)  Dafür wird heute Nachmittag die Arbeit wohl übel... gestern beim Zocken total die Zeit vergessen, das erste Mal seit...öhm...na das letzte Mal muss noch zur Schulzeit gewesen sein ^^


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2012)

Ich brauch mal eine moralische Grundsatzentscheidung: 
Go Demon
Stay Human


----------



## Davatar (26. September 2012)

Die Frage, die Du Dir stellen musst lautet: "Steh ich drauf, dass mir Hörner und Schwanz wachsen und sich meine Haut rot oder grün färbt?" Falls ja, dann würd ich sagen "Go Demon", ansonsten "Stay Human".

Edit: Bedenke aber, dass das Geld, das Du für Ritualkosten (Kerzen, Eingeweide, Katzenaugen, Fledermausflügel, etc.) ausgeben musst, nicht ohne ist und dass Du dann regelmässig Rituale abhalten musst, um potenziell mächtigere Dämonen nicht zu erzürnen. Wird also Deinen Terminplan ordentlich durcheinander bringen.


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2012)

Gute Einwand. In der Tat....

Die Sache ist die, alle Helden vor mir, die durch das Portal geschickt wurden kehrten nicht wieder zurück ins Dorf. Und ich ahne so langsam warum, sie sind der dämonischen Verderbnis erlegen, die sich in dieser korrupten Welt jenseits des Tores ausbreitet und alle Lebewesen durchdringt, die sich länger dort aufhalten. 

Gut, versuche ich also Menschlich zu bleiben. Es dient dem großen Ganzen.


----------



## Davatar (26. September 2012)

Hmm...ein Pro-Dämonen-Argument hätt ich aber doch noch: Kannst Dir Deine eigne Succubus halten


----------



## Numbe (26. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> ...
> Die Sache ist die, alle Helden vor mir, die durch das Portal geschickt wurden kehrten nicht wieder zurück ins Dorf. Und ich ahne so langsam warum, sie sind der dämonischen Verderbnis erlegen, die sich in dieser korrupten Welt jenseits des Tores ausbreitet und alle Lebewesen durchdringt, die sich länger dort aufhalten.
> ...



Wieso kam mir gerade der praktische Teil meiner Abschlussprüfung in den Sinn...?


----------



## Noxiel (26. September 2012)

@Davater
Was ein Zufall. Mir ist eben eine über den Weg gelaufen, ziemlich stark. Da bin ich lieber flitzen gegangen, aber die Gehörnte war sehr freizügig angezogen. Ich denke um die anzugehen, muß ich zuerst noch ein paar Imps erschlagen.


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal eine moralische Grundsatzentscheidung:
> Go Demon
> Stay Human







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JGgpsQBDxEA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. September 2012)

*Max Merkel:* Im Training habe ich mal die Alkoholiker meiner Mannschaft gegen die Anti-Alkoholiker spielen lassen. Die Alkoholiker gewannen 7:1. Da wars mir wurscht. Da hab i g'sagt: Saufts weiter.


----------



## asdagawe1 (26. September 2012)

naja der Morgen ist zum glück schon um.. aber morgen wird es wieder einen Morgen geben


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2012)

Irgendwie fehlt mir heute jegliche Motivation


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2012)

asdagawe1 schrieb:


> naja der Morgen ist zum glück schon um.. aber morgen wird es wieder einen Morgen geben



Das Wort zum Sonntag - gute Nacht!


----------



## Ogil (26. September 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Irgendwie fehlt mir heute jegliche Motivation


Mir auch. Aber das mag auch daran liegen, dass ich gestern wieder mal 14h gearbeitet habe...


----------



## Konov (26. September 2012)

Ich kann euch sagen woran das liegt - am Wetter und an dem scheiß Tag, mir gehts nämlich genauso


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. September 2012)

guten morgen = )


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Die Frage, die Du Dir stellen musst lautet: "Steh ich drauf, dass mir Hörner und Schwanz wachsen und sich meine Haut rot oder grün färbt?" Falls ja, dann würd ich sagen "Go Demon", ansonsten "Stay Human".



kann auch gut aussehen laut google ^^

http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1911928


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. September 2012)

könnte sich irgendwer zur aufgabe machen meine langeweile zu befriedigen bis feierabend?^^


----------



## eMJay (26. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> @emJay
> Noch hast du die Chance den Tag besser zu machen, als er angefangen hat






eMJay schrieb:


> Ich glaube es bessert sich lagsam



So der Tag ist gelaufen.... Heute ist alles fürn Arsch!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH
Es regt mich alles auf sogar die Software die ich bis heute super fand heute will einfach gar nichts funktionieren. 

Kein Bock mehr....


Kaffee und halbe Stunde abregen.....


----------



## Konov (26. September 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> So der Tag ist gelaufen.... Heute ist alles fürn Arsch!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHH
> Es regt mich alles auf sogar die Software die ich bis heute super fand heute will einfach gar nichts funktionieren.
> 
> Kein Bock mehr....
> ...




Solche Tage gibts manchmal, geht wieder vorbei ^^


----------



## ego1899 (26. September 2012)

Und ich reg mich auf das ich so krank bin das ich gestern um 20 Uhr gepennt hab anstatt mir das Spiel anzugucken und jetzt muss ich mir von allen Seiten anhören was ich verpasst hab und wie geil wir doch gespielt haben und so 

In den Hintern beißen könnt ich mir... Nie wieder werde ich krank, NIE WIEDER!


----------



## eMJay (26. September 2012)

so Kaffee leer Laune immer noch im Keller....ohhh hier gibt es keinen Keller.... scheiße... dann eben six feet under


----------



## Olliruh (26. September 2012)

ca.6000 Menschen beim Streik in Madrid ...rly ?!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZVBf419opxQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (26. September 2012)

Aaaalter ich bin so blöd...

Passiert euch das manchmal das ihr durcheinander kommt wenn ihr 2 verschiedene Dinge machen wollt? Also gleichzeitig? In der einen Hand das, in der anderen das halt...


Anstatt dem Aschenbecher in der linken Hand auszuleeren habe ich soeben mein mühesam und mit viel Liebe belegtes Brötchen in den Mülleimer geworfen... 

Ich glaube ich werde langsam dement... -.- Sowas passiert mir nicht zum ersten mal...

Am Sonntag habe ich anstatt des soeben benutzten Taschentuches meine Ferndbedienung in die Toilette geworfen... 

Ich hoffe echt das liegt nur daran das ich einfach zu im Arsch bin wegen dieser elenden Grippe und das einfach nur unkonzentriertheiten sind...


----------



## eMJay (26. September 2012)

Warum sagt mir keiner dass ich seid 6 Min. Pause hab....

Das bisschen Laune das aus dem Boden leicht Richtung Oberfläche gekrochen ist soeben schon wieder weiter two feet gesungen.


----------



## Konov (26. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aaaalter ich bin so blöd...
> 
> Passiert euch das manchmal das ihr durcheinander kommt wenn ihr 2 verschiedene Dinge machen wollt? Also gleichzeitig? In der einen Hand das, in der anderen das halt...
> 
> ...




Ahahahah, ja das kenn ich


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Anstatt dem Aschenbecher in der linken Hand auszuleeren habe ich soeben mein mühesam und mit viel Liebe belegtes Brötchen in den Mülleimer geworfen...




Sei froh, dass du in der anderen Hand nicht ein Glas hattest aus dem du trinken wolltest.... ist mir damals passiert.


----------



## Reflox (26. September 2012)

Ich hatte mal so ein eingepacktes Brötchen in der einen Hand, und in der anderen meinen Kaffee. Ich wollte das Brötchen aufs Bett werfen, um hinter mir die Türe zu schliessen. Geworfen habe ich aber meinen Kaffee


----------



## ego1899 (26. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal so ein eingepacktes Brötchen in der einen Hand, und in der anderen meinen Kaffee. Ich wollte das Brötchen aufs Bett werfen, um hinter mir die Türe zu schliessen. Geworfen habe ich aber meinen Kaffee



Haha das ist schon ein wenig epic xD


Immer wenn ich etwas nicht finden kann suche ich mittlerweile im Kühlschrank, kaum zu glauben wie oft ich da fündig werde. 
Ich denke mal einfach weil ich den entsprechenden Gegenstand (meistens ist es die Fernbedienung) in der Hand habe und etwas aus dem Kühlschrank holen will (meistens ist es Bier ^^).
Bei dieser Standard-Prozedur kommt es wohl zu Komplikationen wenn man unkonzentriert ist...


----------



## Konov (26. September 2012)

Gleich Nudddääln mit Tomaaddensooohhsäää

Gudden abbetit


----------



## eMJay (26. September 2012)

könnt ich jeden zweiten Tag essen... es muss aber die eine besondere soooohhssää sein.


Meine Laune sinkt wieder......


----------



## seanbuddha (27. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bl96jq2tTcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Morgen ihr Schlafmützen!


----------



## H2OTest (27. September 2012)

Neuste Meldung : McDonalds und BurgerKing profitieren vom Burgerkrieg in Syrien.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal eine moralische Grundsatzentscheidung:
> Go Demon
> Stay Human



Welches Spiel ist den das?


----------



## Noxiel (27. September 2012)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Welches Spiel ist den das?


Ob ich das guten Gewissens sagen soll? Bin vor zwei Tagen drüber gestolpert und nennt sich CoC


----------



## bkeleanor (27. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ob ich das guten Gewissens sagen soll? Bin vor zwei Tagen drüber gestolpert und nennt sich CoC.



Woahh holy molly! geh da mal besser nicht auf google bilder suche :-)


----------



## Noxiel (27. September 2012)

Dabei ist das textbasiert. O_o

Edit: Holy Shit, etwas hart was Google da auswirft. Ich hab den Namen mal editiert.


----------



## Doofkatze (27. September 2012)

http://de.webfail.at/image/mark-fisher-rallyefahrer-gesteht-er-hat-keine-ahnung-was-der-copilot-spricht-wtf-bild.html



Sehr geil


----------



## Konov (27. September 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## Ellesmere (27. September 2012)

Morgen! Ich hab hungääääär! Dabei ist es noch nicht mal 12


----------



## Konov (27. September 2012)

11 Grad, Schneeschauer.... laut Desktop Wetteranzeige


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2012)

Schulfrei ist toll :3


----------



## Doofkatze (27. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schulfrei ist toll :3




Duisburg oder Krefeld?


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2012)

Hagen :<


----------



## Ogil (27. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> 11 Grad, Schneeschauer.... laut Desktop Wetteranzeige


Pro-Tipp: To check the weather look out of the window - not into Windows!


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Schulfrei ist toll :3



Hitzefrei?

Is echt kaum zum aushalten puuhhh...


----------



## Konov (27. September 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Pro-Tipp: To check the weather look out of the window - not into Windows!



wise words! 

Von Schnee keine Spur, aber 11 Grad sinds, aufm Fahrrad höchst erfrischend


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Hat die ganze Nacht geregnet in Frankfurt, da kann man morgens mit dem Auto immer so schön die Radfahrer nassspritzen auf der ein oder anderen Hauptstraße mit extra großen Pfützen gleich doppelter Spaß


----------



## Olliruh (27. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Haha genial xD

Gerade bei Boarderlands 2 die Quest "Schieß dem Kerl ins Gesicht" erledigt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I-G48YXkSs8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (27. September 2012)

So erstmal Sim City 4 installieren 

Gute alte Städteplanung ^^


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2012)

habe simcity4 vom summer sale ^^

aber die städte wollten nicht wachsen und gedeihen


----------



## Konov (27. September 2012)

Machst bestimmt irgendwas falsch bei der Planung ^^

SIm City fand ich schon immer ziemlich herausfordernd, weils soviele Punkte gibt die man berücksichtigen muss, dass man schnell mal Kleinigkeiten vergisst


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Mag Cities XL 2012 wesentlich mehr


----------



## eMJay (27. September 2012)

Freue mich schon auf SimCity 5 

Die Gamescom Version war schon voll genial.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-lzZrask5F0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Moinmoin!


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Ich mag ihre anderen Werke mehr... 


Mooooin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2012)

Mhhhhhm Sasha Grey...


----------



## seanbuddha (27. September 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich mag ihre anderen Werke mehr...
> 
> 
> Mooooin



Hihi^^


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Manche würden jetzt schreien du wärst knapp 2 Stunden zu früh mit sowas


----------



## ego1899 (27. September 2012)

Yeah morgen eeeeendlich Wochenende schön bei nem Kumpel Resident Evil 6 im Ko-Op auf nem riiieeesen Flatscreen zocken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2012)

YOLO




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fFtGfyruroU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2012)

oh oui oui, je m'appelle Tintin...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2012)

mole woku che awet mua ?


----------



## Noxiel (27. September 2012)

In your face! Babäm!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> In your face! Babäm!



Noxiel ist ein schnellschießer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2012)

lol wut ?


----------



## Noxiel (27. September 2012)

Gerüchte, nichts als Gerüchte.


----------



## Konov (27. September 2012)

PUPS


----------



## Noxiel (27. September 2012)

Trompetenkäfer?


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> In your face! Babäm!



bäh muss da an dein spiel denken


----------



## Doofkatze (28. September 2012)

keep calm and try to take over the world :-)


----------



## Ogil (28. September 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> keep calm and try to take over the world :-)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sounds good to me...


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2012)

du noxiel das spiel gibts da was ähnliches nur deutsch und ohne fsk18 ? ^^


----------



## Noxiel (28. September 2012)

*schulterzuck*
Weiß ich nicht. Aber ich denke textbasierte RPGs müssten doch ziemlich weit verbreitet sein, gerade auch "normale" sollten eher leichter als schwieriger zu finden sein.


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2012)

ich mein grund idee bei coc ist nett aber 70% des spiels geht ja nur um sex ^^

ich frag mich wie du das schaffst ohne sex weil allein wenn du verlierst oder random encounter schon coruption hoch oder bist nicht mehr jungfrau


----------



## Konov (28. September 2012)

Was labert ihr? 

Guten Morgen!



Wrynn schrieb:


> ich frag mich wie du das schaffst ohne sex weil allein wenn du verlierst oder random encounter schon coruption hoch oder bist nicht mehr jungfrau




 WTF? Satzzeichen?? Sinn?? I DAUNT ANDASTÄÄÄND


----------



## Noxiel (28. September 2012)

Wer hat ohne Sex gesagt? Ich versuche durchgehend menschlich zu bleiben und die Corruption so niedrig wie möglich zu halten. Im Wald ist ein Mausmönch, mit dem man meditieren kann um die Verderbnis zu reduzieren. 

Aber ja ich gebe dir Recht, ein Spiel, dass eigentlich nur auf die...ähem...zwischenmenschliche Beziehung...hust...ausgelegt ist, lässt sich schwer anders spielen.


----------



## Konov (28. September 2012)

Korruption schreibt man mit K ^^

Leute ihr macht einen total durcheinander heute, da könnter gleich in Suaheli posten!


----------



## Noxiel (28. September 2012)

In Englisch aber mit "C", außerdem ist das deutsche Korruption in diesem Fall anders zu verstehen als das englische Pendant. Einerlei.... es geht um ein Text-RPG, dass ich seit Anfang der Woche spiele.

Kurzzusammenfassung: 

Ein heroischer Held wird durch ein Portal in eine dämonische Welt entsandt um die Gefahren für die Heimat direkt vor Ort zu bekämpfen. Es stellt sich aber schnell heraus, dass diese Welt derart verdorben ist, dass sich der Held nur mit Mühe diesem Einfluss entziehen kann um nicht selbst zu einem Dämon zu werden. Wenn du jetzt noch explizite sexuelle Handlungen, Körpertransformationen und sonstige denkbare Fetische hinzuaddierst, hast du einen recht guten Eindruck von dem Spiel. Deutlich ü18.


----------



## ego1899 (28. September 2012)

Haaaa haaaaa Konov 

Das war so BAM!


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Morgen


----------



## Noxiel (28. September 2012)

Apropos. Es ist Freitag, lobet den Herrn, ich hab in 40 Minuten Dienstschluss!


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2012)

hä ?

wie geht den gay woman das wär ja eine frau die auf männer steht ^^

und chinese ? wtf ?


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2012)

gay heisst einfach homosexuell. Also ist gay women = Lesbe.

Ich brauch ne Beschäftigung, ich bin schon bei Seite 151 von Picture is unrelated. So macht arbeiten Spass 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. September 2012)

Was lässt den Leser denn wohl am meisten ausflippen?

Other: Kontaktgrill oder Entsafter? :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2012)

So ich hab jetzt 2 Wochen frei ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (28. September 2012)

Der Typ sieht für mich immer noch wie Bully aus :>


----------



## Davatar (28. September 2012)

Vielleicht gibts auf jedem Kontinent und jeder Insel nen Bully


----------



## H2OTest (28. September 2012)

Ich mag anfahren am Berg nicht -.-


----------



## Davatar (28. September 2012)

Das doch nicht so schwer. Handbremse drin lassen, kuppeln bis zum Schleifpunkt, Handbremse lösen, sanft Gas geben, beschleunigen, fertig


----------



## H2OTest (28. September 2012)

naja nur anfahren geht ja ... wollte aber nur n kleines stück vom Bordstein weg ... und das ist bie meiner größe in so nem kleinem Auto schwierig ..


----------



## Noxiel (28. September 2012)

Jaja, und wenn man nicht schwimmen kann ist die Badehose schuld.


----------



## H2OTest (28. September 2012)

Naja - eigentlich darf ich ahja auch kein Auto fahren  das hätte ich vllt auch noch dazu sagen sollen


----------



## Konov (28. September 2012)

Ich musste in meiner Führerscheinprüfung rückwärts am Berg einparken während sich eine Straßenkehrmaschine direkt vor mir breit gemacht hat. ^^

Die denkbar schwierigste Situation, aber ich war so cool, das alles kein Thema war.

Heute fahr ich trotzdem Fahrrad


----------



## Davatar (28. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Naja - eigentlich darf ich ahja auch kein Auto fahren  das hätte ich vllt auch noch dazu sagen sollen


Du wolltest wohl mal kurz das Auto Deiner Eltern klauen und mit 250 auf der Autobahn nen Unfall bauen?


----------



## H2OTest (28. September 2012)

Nö - musste die Radmuttern nachziehen und das geht halt schlecht wenn die Radmutter den Bordstein küsst


----------



## H2OTest (28. September 2012)

hmm was meint ihr ist das 2. Bild eine künstlerische Interpretation eds ersten? Bei dem vorallem auf dem Blickpunkt der Symbolismuss gerichtet ist? ^^ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (28. September 2012)

Hat schon seine Ähnlichkeiten 
Vorallem das Gesicht passt irgendwie


----------



## Davatar (28. September 2012)

H2OTest, Du hast keinen Avatar! Es sei denn, Dein Avatar ist bewusst ein rotes Kreuzchen, dann hab ich nix gesagt


----------



## H2OTest (28. September 2012)

Nö war auch schon länger so, war nur zu faul es zu ändern


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CayMeza487M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wer braucht gangnam style wenn er Klingonen haben kann 

bzw inzwischen läuft gangnam style auf viva rauf und runter und wird als klingelton verkauft und ist von der gema als schützenwert entdeckt worden und in deutschland gesperrt ^^


hier ist gandalf style ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Rh5g7KY0b9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (28. September 2012)

Wer spielt mit mir jetzt?


----------



## Konov (29. September 2012)

Offenbar niemand, armes töfftöff H20 ^^

Morgen!


----------



## win3ermute (29. September 2012)

Meh! Samstags arbeiten ist dohf! Wo ist mein verfickter Kaffee?!


----------



## H2OTest (29. September 2012)

niemand


----------



## Legendary (29. September 2012)

Seit Montag ist echt keine alte Sau mehr hier online.


----------



## Noxiel (29. September 2012)

Bin ich "keine alte Sau"?


----------



## Legendary (29. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bin ich "keine alte Sau"?



Nein, du bist toll.


----------



## Noxiel (29. September 2012)

Das klingt jetzt nicht sooooo ehrlich....


----------



## Legendary (29. September 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das klingt jetzt nicht sooooo ehrlich....


Du bist einfach der Beste!!!   


Besser?


----------



## Noxiel (29. September 2012)

Viel besser. Ich mag es wenn mein Ego gestreichelt wird.... hachja.


----------



## H2OTest (29. September 2012)

Wo wir grad bei Ego streicheln waren : 2. Runde Bf3 heute 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (29. September 2012)

Mir ist soooooo langweili, aber trotzdem noch 7,25h in der Arbeit rumhocken...bääääh


----------



## H2OTest (29. September 2012)

spielt mit mir bf3


----------



## Derulu (29. September 2012)

Nä...und "auf Arbeit" schon mal überhaupt nicht...wobei ich imme rnoch am Überlegen bin, nicht vll. doch irgendwelche Spiele hier zu installieren^^


----------



## Noxiel (29. September 2012)

Ich geh' jetzt das Kinderzimmer grundieren. >_>


----------



## exill (29. September 2012)

Und ich Tapeten kratzen -_-. Und das am Wochenende nach ner stressigen Woche.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2012)

Kennt sich jemand mit der GEZ aus ? Hab Post bekommen, dass ich dort meine Geräte anmelden soll, rein theoretisch müsste ich nun 18 Tacken im Monat zahlen. Nur hab ich gar kein Einkommen, da ich in einer schulischen Ausbildung bin und auch schon so genug zu zahlen habe. -.-


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2012)

kriegste bafög oder trifft was hier auf dich zu ?


Empfänger von Hilfe zum Lebensunterhalt nach dem Dritten Kapitel des Zwölften Buchs des Sozialgesetzbuchs (§§ 27 bis 40 SGB XII) oder nach § 27 a oder 27 d des Bundesversorgungsgesetzes (BVG).

Vorzulegende Unterlagen: Bewilligungsbescheid über den Bezug von Hilfe zum Lebensunterhalt nach SGB XII oder BVG
Empfänger von Grundsicherung im Alter oder Empfänger von Grundsicherung bei Erwerbsminderung nach dem Vierten Kapitel des Zwölften Buchs des Sozialgesetzbuchs (§§ 41 bis 46 SGB XII).

Vorzulegende Unterlagen: Bewilligungsbescheid über den Bezug von Grundsicherung nach SGB XII
Empfänger von Sozialgeld oder Arbeitslosengeld II einschließlich Leistungen nach § 22 ohne Zuschläge nach § 24 des Zweiten Buchs des Sozialgesetzbuchs (SGB II). *Hinweis:* Der Zuschlag nach § 24 des SGB II ist durch Bundesgesetz seit 01.01.2011 entfallen.

Vorzulegende Unterlagen: Die Bescheinigung über Leistungsbezug zur Vorlage bei der GEZ oder den Bewilligungsbescheid über den Bezug von Sozialgeld oder ALG II.
Empfänger von Leistungen nach dem Asylbewerberleistungsgesetz (AsylblG).

Vorzulegende Unterlagen: Bewilligungsbescheid über den Bezug von Asylbewerberleistungen
a. Empfänger von Ausbildungsförderung nach dem Bundesausbildungsförderungsgesetz, die nicht bei den Eltern leben .

Vorzulegende Unterlagen: BAföG-Bescheid

b. Empfänger von Berufsausbildungsbeihilfe nach den §§ 99, 100 Nr. 5 des Dritten Buchs des Sozialgesetzbuchs (SGB III) oder nach dem Vierten Kapitel, Fünfter Abschnitt des SGB III, die nicht bei den Eltern leben.

Vorzulegende Unterlagen: Bewilligungsbescheid über den Bezug von Berufsausbildungsbeihilfe (BA

c. Empfänger von Ausbildungsgeld nach § 104 des Dritten Buchs des Sozialgesetzbuchs (SGB III), die nicht bei den Eltern leben.

Vorzulegende Unterlagen: Bewilligungsbescheid über den Bezug von Ausbildungsgeld nach § 104 SGB III
Sonderfürsorgeberechtigte im Sinne des § 27 e des Bundesversorgungsgesetzes (BVG).

Vorzulegende Unterlagen: Bescheid über die Feststellung Sonderfürsorgeberechtigter nach § 27 e BVG.
a. blinde oder nicht vorübergehend wesentlich sehbehinderte Menschen mit einem Grad der Behinderung von 60% allein wegen der Sehbehinderung. *Das RF-Merkzeichen ist zuerkannt.*

Vorzulegende Unterlagen: Schwerbehindertenausweis mit RF-Merkzeichen

b. hörgeschädigte Menschen, die gehörlos sind oder denen eine ausreichende Verständigung über das Gehör auch mit Hörhilfen nicht möglich ist. *Das RF-Merkzeichen ist zuerkannt.*

Vorzulegende Unterlagen: Schwerbehindertenausweis mit RF-Merkzeichen
behinderte Menschen, deren Grad der Behinderung nicht nur vorübergehend wenigstens 80% beträgt und die wegen ihres Leidens an öffentlichen Veranstaltungen ständig nicht teilnehmen können. *Das RF-Merkzeichen ist zuerkannt.*

Vorzulegende Unterlagen: Schwerbehindertenausweis mit RF-Merkzeichen
Empfänger von Hilfe zur Pflege nach dem Siebten Kapitel des Zwölften Buchs des Sozialgesetzbuchs (§§ 61 bis 66 SGB XII) oder von Hilfe zur Pflege als Leistung der Kriegsopferfürsorge nach dem Bundesversorgungsgesetz (BVG) oder von Pflegegeld nach den landesgesetzlichen Vorschriften.

Vorzulegende Unterlagen: Bewilligungsbescheid über den Bezug von Hilfe zur Pflege nach dem SGB XII oder dem BVG oder von Pflegegeld nach den landesgesetzlichen Vorschriften
Empfänger von Pflegezulagen nach § 267 Abs. 1 des Lastenausgleichsgesetzes (LAG) oder Personen, denen wegen Pflegebedürftigkeit nach § 267 Abs. 2 Satz 1 Nr. 2 Buchstabe c des Lastenausgleichsgesetzes (LAG) ein Freibetrag zuerkannt wird.

Vorzulegende Unterlagen: Bewilligungsbescheid über den Bezug von Leistungen oder Freibetrag nach § 267 LAG
Kinder, Jugendliche und junge Volljährige, die im Rahmen einer Leistungsgewährung nach dem Achten Buch des Sozialgesetzbuchs (SGB VIII) in einer stationären Einrichtung nach § 45 SGB VIII leben.

Vorzulegende Unterlagen: Bewilligungsbescheid über den Bezug von Leistungen nach SGB VIII




spectrumizer schrieb:


> Boahr wie ich solche Bilder hasse.  Nicht, weil ich vielleicht schwul bin, nein. Ganz im Gegenteil. Aber wie fies ist das bitte 'ne ultraknackige und heisse Braut wie die in so'n Hauch von Fummel zu stecken und zwischen uns Gaming-Nerds zu schieben? Seelische Grausamkeiten?











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2012)

Nope, das ist ja das Problem. Bafög hätte ich beantragen können, da meine Eltern aber vor kurzem geheiratet haben und somit das Dingens da zusammengezogen wurde, würde der Betrag sehr gering ausfallen bzw ich würde es garnicht mehr bekommen.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, wovon ich das bezahlen soll. Ich zahle schon 60 € für die Fahrkarte im Monat und auch das kann ich nur bezahlen, weil meine Mutter mir ein Teil des Kindergeldes überlässt...


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2012)

naja beantrag bafög auch wenn du nichts bekommst hast gez befreiung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2012)

hab auch grad das hier gefunden: 



> *Ab 1. Januar 2013 muss jeder Haushalt Beitragsätze für Rundfunkgeräte zahlen. Mit der neusten Reform des Rundfunkstaatsvertrags wird dann pro Haushalt eine Pauschale für alle Geräte fällig, so dass kein Bundesbürger mehr die Möglichkeit hat, sich von dieser Abgabe zu befreien. Aus der altbekannten "GEZ-Gebühr" wird "AZDBS" - der "ARD-ZDF-Deutschlandradio-Beitragsservice*



http://ratgeber.t-online.de/neue-gez-gebuehren-das-kommt-2013-auf-sie-zu/id_48751370/index

Und jetzt stressen sie mich kurz vorher noch ?


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2012)

GEZ halt. Bin ich froh, dass das bei uns billiger ist + schon in den Steuern verrechnet wird 

Man, mein WoW funktioniert heute überhaupt nicht richtig


----------



## H2OTest (29. September 2012)

How bad do you want it? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lsSC2vx7zFQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (29. September 2012)

WAsn los bei euch ?  warum postet keiner was ?.... mit ist lw


----------



## Konov (29. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> WAsn los bei euch ?  warum postet keiner was ?.... mit ist lw



Samstag Abend, alle am feiern ^^

Ich bin platt von körperlicher Betätigung
Jetzt geh ich erstmal zocken


----------



## H2OTest (29. September 2012)

Wasn?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2012)

Leute, ich habe grad irgendwie Lust auf MoP .________.


----------



## H2OTest (29. September 2012)

lass es lieber ...


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Leute, ich habe grad irgendwie Lust auf MoP .________.



Hol es dir! Du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein


----------



## seanbuddha (29. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Leute, ich habe grad irgendwie Lust auf MoP .________.



Ich lieeeebe MoP!
Lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## win3ermute (29. September 2012)

Lass' ihn sich doch seine eigene Meinung bilden... Story und Pet-Battles sollen ziemlich geil sein; Langzeitmotivation muß man halt noch absehen (war das jemals anders). 

Hab auch geschaut, ob die Gildenmitglieder, mit denen ich was machen würde, noch aktiv sind - sind sie nicht; also hab' ich keine Lust auf MoP. Der Rest mag doch durchaus zufrieden sein - und Pandas sind cool!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. September 2012)

Hab nur das Gefühl, dass ich schnell wieder die Lust dran verliere (so wie in Cata...).

Und wie win3ermute schon sagte, die Leute von früher sind alle nicht mehr da. Da fehlt erst recht die Langzeitmotivation.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. September 2012)

Und die Welt ist einfach nur schön!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (29. September 2012)

Ich liebe das Tiankloster <3 Ich glaube, ich werde immer dort sitzen :3


----------



## Legendary (30. September 2012)

wieder keiner von euch Lappen online...


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2012)

Lappen Flöxchen meldet sich zum Dienst!


----------



## Konov (30. September 2012)

Soooonntaaaaaaaaaaaag


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2012)

Well hello good sir!


----------



## H2OTest (30. September 2012)

banane ...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AMTE8qnJ7h8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fühle mich so schlecht .________________.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2012)

Hihihi und wie isses?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AMTE8qnJ7h8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2012)

Eben grad erst wieder abonniert... Mal schauen.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2012)

Gib mir was von der Spielzeit ab!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2012)

Ich bin vollkommen überfordert x_x


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2012)

Das kriegst du schon hin mein Kleiner


----------



## Olliruh (30. September 2012)

Flo lernt nicht aus seinen Fehlern


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2012)

Olli, das Verlangen ist einfach zu stark


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2012)

MoP ist aber auch ein wirklich tolles Add-On. Ein bisschen BC-Like.


----------



## Konov (30. September 2012)

So schönes Wetter draußen aber mir tun noch alle Knochen weh vom Spocht 

Nun hock ich in der Bude


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> MoP ist aber auch ein wirklich tolles Add-On. Ein bisschen BC-Like.



MoP ist nicht bc, MoP ist WotLk!

btw.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wat is dis ._:


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. September 2012)

also bin 2 jahre wow clean besseres gibts nicht ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2012)

Ähm... MoP ist doch Mist of Pandaria...


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ioGvQjlMMmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ICH BIN EIN TIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEER!

Woah 



Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> also bin 2 jahre wow clean besseres gibts nicht ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn wir schon bei MoP Screens sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. September 2012)

und? werde es eh nie zoggen


----------



## Konov (30. September 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> also bin 2 jahre wow clean besseres gibts nicht ^^



Naja, zuviel Zocken ist nie gut, egal obs WoW oder was anderes ist ^^

Aber ich finds ehrlich gesagt zu innovationslos, dafür dass man 13 Euro im Monat hinblättert


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. September 2012)

jepp. 35 € für ne neue klasse und nen kontinent den man in parr tagen durch hat 
zu viel sage ich.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2012)

Mimimimimimimi.
Jeder soll das spielen was ihm gefällt. Basta pasta!


----------



## Konov (30. September 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mimimimimimimi.
> Jeder soll das spielen was ihm gefällt. Basta pasta!



Du hast es erfasst ^^

Ich sage ja nicht dass ich MOP nicht ausprobieren würde und es mir Spass machen würde.
Aber in Relation dazu, dass es 13 Euro kostet, irgendwann es warscheinlich derselbe Brei ist und andere Games mir auch Spass machen, wo ich keinen Cent bezahle...

Da heb ich mir die 13 Euro im Monat lieber für ne Pizza auf


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Da heb ich mir die 13 Euro im Monat lieber für ne Pizza auf



Von ner Pizza hast du aber weniger^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2012)

Hat eh jeder seine Meinung, schaut euch lieber das an. Lernt ihr auch noch was bei 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IkXSBW3tH5c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (30. September 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Von ner Pizza hast du aber weniger^^



Dafür bietet eine Pizza auch weniger Suchtpotenzial. :>


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dafür bietet eine Pizza auch weniger Suchtpotenzial. :>



Wer sagt denn das Sucht etwas schlechtes ist?


----------



## Legendary (30. September 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn das Sucht etwas schlechtes ist?



Ich hab selbst 4 Jahre gespielt, ich weiß wovon ich rede.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2012)

Ich Spiel schon 4 Jahre 
Und ich geh jetzt mal Duschen. Hab ich wirklich nötig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2012)

WoW macht süchtig ? Spiele fesseln mich allgemein nie so lange, das letzte war eben WoW vor 3 Jahren (dann aber auch 4 Jahre lang ... )


----------



## Legendary (30. September 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WoW macht süchtig ? Spiele fesseln mich allgemein nie so lange, das letzte war eben WoW vor 3 Jahren...



Wenn ich die Shots so sehe könnte ich auch wieder sofort zum zocken anfangen, mal fix online bei ebay nen key für alle addons kaufen und ne gamecard und ab gehts aber dann häng ich wieder den ganzen Tag lang vor der Kiste und ich wollte nicht mehr Essen während ich in einem Raid sein MUSS und länger aufbleiben weil wir noch den Raid machen MÜSSEN usw. usf...dieser Zwang hat mich auch dazu gebracht zu quitten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. September 2012)

Aber denkst du, das wäre heute genau so ? Ich hab früher auch jede Woche geraidet, weil ich eben die Zeit hatte, mittlerweile reizt es mich aber garnicht mehr.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Shots so sehe könnte ich auch wieder sofort zum zocken anfangen, mal fix online bei ebay nen key für alle addons kaufen und ne gamecard und ab gehts aber dann häng ich wieder den ganzen Tag lang vor der Kiste und ich wollte nicht mehr Essen während ich in einem Raid sein MUSS und länger aufbleiben weil wir noch den Raid machen MÜSSEN usw. usf...dieser Zwang hat mich auch dazu gebracht zu quitten.



Falsche Gilde, wa' ?


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2012)

Ich habe in meinen ganzen 4 Jahren nie geraidet 

Ach, Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers und das am Tausendwintersee hab ich mal gemacht


----------



## H2OTest (30. September 2012)

Hmm Reflox? welcher  Server?


----------



## Konov (30. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dafür bietet eine Pizza auch weniger Suchtpotenzial. :>



Bist du wirklich sicher?? 

Denke das Prinzip von WoW ist schon mit hohem Suchtpotential versehen, aber es kommt immer drauf an ob man andere Dinge zutun hat...

Dass diverse Harzis bei WoW hängenbleiben ist kein Wunder...
Mit Studium und 2 Minijobs wüsste ich gar nicht wo ich die Zeit zum raiden hernehmen soll. Bin froh wenn ich zeit fürn Spaziergang hab


----------



## Legendary (30. September 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich habe in meinen ganzen 4 Jahren nie geraidet
> 
> Ach, Prüfung des Kreuzfahrers und das am Tausendwintersee hab ich mal gemacht


Uiui PDK...der bei dem "Raid" bin ich mit meiner Stamm immer in ca. 20min durchgerusht. 1000W genauso episch, immer 50% Randoms und Noobs.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> 1000W genauso episch, immer 50% Randoms und Noobs.



Häääää? Türme? Was für Türme Zerstören?


----------



## Legendary (30. September 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Häääää? Türme? Was für Türme Zerstören?



Danke.


War einer der Raids in Wotlk der mich mal so richtig angekotzt hat. Meistens haben auch irgendwelche Spacken auf Zeug mitgerollt, dass sie gar nicht tragen können. Uuuuuh T9 Token? MITROLLEN, SCHEIßEGAL WELCHE KLASSE DAS IST!!!


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hmm Reflox? welcher Server?



Lordaeron^^

Ich hab damals schon mit meinem Geschlecht gespielt. Ich spiele ja ne untote Todesritterin, da haben mich alle für ein Weib gehalten. Da habe ich natürlich meine feminime Seite spielen lassen und kam mit schlechtem eq in die raids rein 

Auch habe ich dann den Loot und noch mehr in den Popo geschoben bekommen. Waren alle entrüstet als ich sagte ich sei kein Weib. xD

Was raucht Blizzard eigentlich?


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PPZMuFuBtAE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Hassan!
Mit einem S?
SS!
SS? Cool!


----------



## Konov (30. September 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hassan!
> Mit einem S?
> SS!
> SS? Cool!



Hab ich heut morgen schon gesehen, echt genial


----------



## seanbuddha (30. September 2012)

Ich kauf uns allen Tickets für die Fanatika


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. September 2012)

^^ das aber nett von dir


----------



## Reflox (30. September 2012)

yay brennen wir unsere Regierungen nieder! ... Meine regionale hätte das sogar nötig...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (30. September 2012)

ok ^^ aber habt ihr das gelesen mit der jungen Frau in Mönchengladbach mit freunden, weil sie zu 
langsam über die Straßen gegangen sind an einer ampel haben 2 man die an der ampelmit ihren Auto standen 
die Frau mit ner Eisenstange verdroschen die Freunde auch.(das beste polizei schnell da nur 
die Polizei hat die täter nach hause geschickt statt ausnüchterungszelle.WTF oder ?
So stand es heute in der Express.

@Reflox Meine zwar nicht die geht grade so noch aber manche gebiete in deutschland schon ^^


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2012)

FÖRSTER im Oktober 2012

Moinsen buffed


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Oktober 2012)

Konnte/musste heute das erste Mal von meinem Zahnarzt seit 8 Jahren behandelt werden. In den Vorjahren war nix möglich, weil sich eine Panikreaktion breit machte, sobald mir jemand an die Kiemen wollte und ich als Abwehrreaktion gewürgt habe (bis losgelassen wurde), wahrscheinlich, weil bei mir beim Zahnarzt immer gebohrt werden musste und ich somit immer Schmerzen damit verband.

Heute war ich da, bat um ne Spritze und danach ging es flüssig ohne hängen und ... würgen 

Für mich ein ganz wichtiger persönlicher Erfolg, habe immerhin schon 7 Zähne verloren, weil man nur über Vollnarkose an mich ran kam und ich immer zu lange mit den Schmerzen ausgeharrt hatte.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Oktober 2012)

Bedauert mich, User von Buffed. Euer [...]<- (Anerkennung ausdrückendes Adjektiv eurer Wahl) Mod hat seine 5GB Daten Flat aufgebraucht und muß noch bis Donnerstag auf GPRS Niveau surfen. Eine pure Qual

:'(


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2012)




----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Oktober 2012)

Eilmeldung Dirk bach ist tot Grade auf N24.de gelistet


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2012)

Kannste mal linken ?


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2012)

Hatter sich überfressen oder warum?

[Pietätsmodus an]


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Oktober 2012)

klar http://www.n24.de/# steht direkt oben am bildschirm rand

muss das sein konov bin zwar kein fan aber das -.-


----------



## Konov (1. Oktober 2012)

Jo bei Spiegel stehts auch


----------



## Reflox (1. Oktober 2012)

Warum Dirk Bach?! Ich meine, nehmt Justin Bieber aber doch nicht Dirk Bach!


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2012)

das dschungelcamp war schuld 

der hat sich da bestimmt was eingefangen


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Oktober 2012)

Och Kinder. Fangt euch mal wieder ein. Ist ja echt schlimm hier dieser Kack.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2012)

Hat sonst noch jemand seine Hörbücher gehört & geliebt ?


----------



## Reflox (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich kannte nur 13 1/2 Leben des Käptn Blaubär.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2012)

Großartige Romanreihe


----------



## eMJay (1. Oktober 2012)

Guten Abend 

und ein Käffchen 

Dirk hat auch noch "Der Fünfte Elefant" vorgelesen


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Oktober 2012)

N'abend mein Kätzchen!


----------



## eMJay (1. Oktober 2012)

Wen schon dann Kater bitte


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2012)

OH SHIT GLEICH VORSTELLUNGSGESPRÄCH 

Morgääääääääään


----------



## exill (2. Oktober 2012)

Na dann wünsch ich dir mal viel Glück!


----------



## win3ermute (2. Oktober 2012)

Bwäh! Arbeiten! Kaffeeeeeee! 

Und morgen frei \o/!


----------



## Davatar (2. Oktober 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeeen!



Konov schrieb:


> OH SHIT GLEICH VORSTELLUNGSGESPRÄCH
> 
> Morgääääääääään


Na dann viel Erfolg. Hoffen wir mal, dass Du gleich zum Geschäftsführer mit zehn Stellvertretern wirst, der 2/3 des Jahres auf "Geschäftsreisen" an karibischen Stränden verbringt, statt Burgerbrater in McDo 

Um was für ne Stelle gehts denn?


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Morgeeeeeeeeeeeen!
> 
> Na dann viel Erfolg. Hoffen wir mal, dass Du gleich zum Geschäftsführer mit zehn Stellvertretern wirst, der 2/3 des Jahres auf "Geschäftsreisen" an karibischen Stränden verbringt, statt Burgerbrater in McDo
> 
> Um was für ne Stelle gehts denn?




Hmm ... Belohnungsreisen^^


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2012)

Hab die Stelle YAY

Es ging um einen Studentenjob als Geograph/Vermessungshelfer bei einem Vermessungsbüro.... da ich Geographie studiere ^^

Im Außendienst wohlgemerkt, aber das find ich gerade so gut daran. Keine Lust 8 Stunden im Büro zu sitzen


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2012)

Gah... Kopfschmerzen... olé...


----------



## Davatar (2. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab die Stelle YAY
> 
> Es ging um einen Studentenjob als Geograph/Vermessungshelfer bei einem Vermessungsbüro.... da ich Geographie studiere ^^
> 
> Im Außendienst wohlgemerkt, aber das find ich gerade so gut daran. Keine Lust 8 Stunden im Büro zu sitzen


Sind das nicht die Leute, die bei Wind und Wetter irgendwo raus fahren müssen, dann son Teil zum Vermessen aufstellen und mehrere Stunden lang nichts anderes machen, als das Ding hin und herverschieben und Notizen zu machen? Brrr dann lieber Du als ich 

Edit: Wo bleiben bloss meine Manieren? ... gz!


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sind das nicht die Leute, die bei Wind und Wetter irgendwo raus fahren müssen, dann son Teil zum Vermessen aufstellen und mehrere Stunden lang nichts anderes machen, als das Ding hin und herverschieben und Notizen zu machen? Brrr dann lieber Du als ich
> 
> Edit: Wo bleiben bloss meine Manieren? ... gz!



Ja sowas in der Art wirds wohl sein... 

Mich persönlich stört das nicht, wie gesagt, ich mach sowas lieber neben dem Studium als 8 Stunden im Büro zu sitzen... denn fürs Lernen sitz ich eh die ganze Zeit aufm Arsch. 


Edit: Und wo bleiben meine Manieren?! ... Danke!


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. Oktober 2012)

Gratz zum Job Konov^^

Und guten Morgen zusammen =)


----------



## Ol@f (2. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab die Stelle YAY
> 
> Es ging um einen Studentenjob als Geograph/Vermessungshelfer bei einem Vermessungsbüro.... da ich Geographie studiere ^^


Erstmal Glückwunsch.  Was studierst du denn jetzt alles? Ich dachte das war irgendwas mit Turkologie und Rechtswissenschaften. Hast du bei den ganzen Sachen dann wenigstens jeweils ein vollständiges Studium oder wie bei den Lehramtlern so abgespeckte Versionen?


----------



## ego1899 (2. Oktober 2012)

Joa GZ Konov 

Und Mooooin!

Ach was ein Wetter, herrlich! Aber immer noch erkältet, daher bleibe ich wohl lieber drin und zock RE 6 

Ich werd´s irgendwie gar nicht mehr los. Passt auf das ihr euch nicht ansteckt bei mir... Über Computerviren sozusagen


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch.  Was studierst du denn jetzt alles? Ich dachte das war irgendwas mit Turkologie und Rechtswissenschaften. Hast du bei den ganzen Sachen dann wenigstens jeweils ein vollständiges Studium oder wie bei den Lehramtlern so abgespeckte Versionen?



Ich hab mich kurzfristig dagegen entschieden obwohl ich Türkisch bereits ein wenig kann...

Geographie hat mich auch schon immer interessiert und daher probier ich das jetzt einfach mal aus.
Es ist ein Stückweit ins kalte Wasser springen, aber bin ganz glücklich bislang.

Das ist ein Mono Bachelor, also nix anderes.

@ego und Brille
Danke!


----------



## H2OTest (2. Oktober 2012)

Herzlichen Konov 

und Jetzt

Navy goes Gangnam Style 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xhHufV9g4k4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (2. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Navy goes Gangnam Style




Wusste bis dato gar nich woher das eigentlich genau kommt, habe aber auf einer längeren Autofahrt über das Radio feststellen das das Original ist...

Aber find die Version hier toll 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s7QE62FDn08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Mich persönlich stört das nicht, wie gesagt, ich mach sowas lieber neben dem Studium als 8 Stunden im Büro zu sitzen...



Dachte ich anfangs auch... jetzt sitzt ich im Büro


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2012)

Ein Arzt wacht mitten in der Nacht auch und fühlt sich furchbar schuldig.
Er hat mit einer Patientin geschlafen..
Mist, denkt er sich, jetzt hab ichs aber völlig verbockt. Ich bin doch Arzt, da muss ich doch drüber stehen, oh Gott was mach ich denn jetzt, ich hab ein sooo schlechtes Gewissen..
Er macht sich weiter Vorwürfe und wälzt sich schlaflos im Bett.
-plopp-
Plötzlich erscheint auf seiner Schulter ein keines rotes Teufelchen und meint:

Hey nun mal keine Panik..
Das musste einfach mal sein.. Die hat das gebraucht und Du auch.. also reg Dich net so auf... das is doch nur menschlich. Das Fleisch ist schwach.. und ausserdem wars doch auch ganz gut, also mal keine Panik...

Die beiden reden noch etwas miteinander, dann dreht sich der Arzt wieder um, das Teufelchen verschwindet und er macht das Licht wieder aus.

Gerade als er am Einschlafen ist, machts wieder
-plopp-
und ein kleiner weisser Engel sitzt auf seiner Schulter lächelt ihn an und meint:

Du bist Tierarzt . . .


----------



## Davatar (2. Oktober 2012)

Das Original ist die koreanische Variante von Psy hier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9bZkp7q19f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2012)

ich find die parodien besser als das original oder wenn die frauen wenigstens so ausehen dabei ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S7a3jrClWqs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



was macht eingentlich bully herbig im beim video ?


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2012)

Das original geht ab  Irgendwann kauf ich mir auch so einen knallgelben Anzug


----------



## H2OTest (2. Oktober 2012)

dann musst du ja aufstehen  und ... sachen tun


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2012)

Und mit Leuten reden... arrgh!


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dachte ich anfangs auch... jetzt sitzt ich im Büro



Naja, es hat beides seine Vorteile... da ich aber gern in der Natur arbeite und sowas wie Gartenarbeit mir noch nie viel ausgemacht hat, ist das erstmal genau das richtige für mich.

Gibt ja auch viele Frauen die Geographie studieren und im Tourismus arbeiten wollen... für die wären Vermessungsarbeiten wohl nicht das richtige.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Oktober 2012)

Hoi Kinder, hallo alte Zigarette^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2012)

Ach die Sahnebudda


----------



## Legendary (2. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich find die parodien besser als das original oder wenn die frauen wenigstens so ausehen dabei ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Frau hat so derbe Titten ey, das ist echt abartig.


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die Frau hat so derbe Titten ey, das ist echt abartig.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BSYuNGGkgbQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



beim cosplay wird halt nicht auf sportbhs gedacht ^^


----------



## Legendary (2. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> beim cosplay wird halt nicht auf sportbhs gedacht ^^



Bounce ya titties...biatch. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2012)

Leutz eine Stunde noch...


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2012)

die sind doch verhüllt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die Frau hat so derbe Titten ey, das ist echt abartig.



Gibt schönere Brüste^^


----------



## Legendary (2. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gibt schönere Brüste^^



Ich hab nicht behauptet, dass derb = schön ist.


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gibt schönere Brüste^^



die von deinem alten avatar ?


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Oktober 2012)

Neeeee^^


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## Legendary (3. Oktober 2012)

Die Orsons. <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DiSw0PIc8ws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Solange sie keine Lieder mit dem Panda machen... alles jut  Und der Beat ist sick :>

Achso, GUTEN MORGEN DEUTSCHLAND FTW!!!!! Sind wir nicht geiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiel


----------



## Legendary (3. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Orsons + Cro =


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Oktober 2012)

Hocke gerade im Büro.


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

bäh Cro! Nichts ist schlimmer als dieser Panda!


----------



## Legendary (3. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> bäh Cro! Nichts ist schlimmer als dieser Panda!



Ah ah yeah, wer ist der Typ mit der Maske, der nicht überlegt sondern einfach mal machte?!


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

Cro ist der deutsche Justin Bieber! 

Und wenn du noch mehr von Cro redest, AKK ich dir in die Fresse


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> bäh Cro! Nichts ist schlimmer als dieser Panda!



Agreed. Keine Ahnung warum der so populär ist, ich finde ihn vollkommen langweilig. 
Erinnert mich ziemlich an Mac Miller, verstehe auch nicht warum _der_ so gehypet wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dC_HK6JcQJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Nur da kann ich ihn ab. Ansonsten ist er ein Arsch. Auch als Mensch. <.<


----------



## Davatar (3. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

Hatte grad nen Anruf von nem Mädel, die wissen wollte, wann der nächste Schwimmkurs stattfindet. Ich weiss nicht, wer von uns mehr verwirrt war, sie oder ich ^^ Offensichtlich hat sie sich verwählt, aber weil sie die ganze Zeit von "Kurs" redete, dachte ich, es ginge um nen Tanzkurs oder Sprachkurs, den ich besuche


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 Die anderen 3 sind mir egal, aber bitte sperr Cro ein


----------



## Legendary (3. Oktober 2012)

Alle außer Cro können gerne gehen. :>


----------



## EspCap (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich weiß nicht mal wer das unten in der Mitte sein soll.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Oktober 2012)

Achso das is doch wieder so ein Bubi der ne Maske brauch weil er durch nichts anderes auffällt, oder?
Das is so arm 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand noch kein Portal gespielt ...




 Achsoooo. Ja doch schon. Um genau zu sein Teil 2 im Ko-Op zuerst und den 1. Teil im Single Player gerade mal vor ner Woche oder so


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht mal wer das unten in der Mitte sein soll.



Sind die toten Hosen, können auch gleich mit wech...


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

Naja die Hosen waren mal gut. Aber das was sie jezt produzieren... naja.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2012)

Hey


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2012)

die lena ist gut besonders ihr neues lied


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab die Werbung gesehen. Ich dachte mir, das kann nicht Lena sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2012)

SO. Pizza, Burger oder Croque ?


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

Pizza!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2012)

Erstma ne Runde laufen, danach Essen


----------



## ego1899 (3. Oktober 2012)

Chilli!


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2012)

Äääääähhhh.....
Reflox!


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

ööööh sean!


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2012)

Wie heisst eigentlich dein Char auf Die Aldor?


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

äh... Keine Ahnung. Lyua vermutlich. Ich kuck nach, wenn ich zuhause bin 

Oder du Faulpelz kuckst in der Armory nach. Sollte Worg Kriegerin sein.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2012)

Mal sehen wo du dich so rumtreibst^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qKpTr7KWBgU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



.____.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8ZqFlw6hYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Schatz, wie oft soll ich dir eigentlich noch verklickern, dass ich kein Fleischsalat bin!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hahaha! Ich bin so witzig hahaha!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2012)

Morgen

doubleposting like a doubleposter!


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen!

Schumi hört endgültig auf - wurde auch Zeit.

Er hätt mal lieber DTM oder Tourenwagen fahren sollen nach seiner F1 Karriere.


----------



## Magogan (4. Oktober 2012)

Oder Taxi ... xD

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2012)

there he strikes again.. 

Och Konov du oller Spaßverderber, lass ihn doch fahren  Solange es ihm Spaß macht ^^


----------



## Davatar (4. Oktober 2012)

Formel 1 früher: "Oh Schumi hat wiedermal gewonnen...zum Glück hab ich den Mist nicht geschaut, ist ja eh immer das Selbe."
Formel 1 heute: "Oh Schumi hat wiedermal verloren...zum Glück hab ich den Mist nicht geschaut, ist ja eh immer das Selbe."


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> there he strikes again..
> 
> Och Konov du oller Spaßverderber, lass ihn doch fahren  Solange es ihm Spaß macht ^^



Klar, das gönn ich ihm ja auch...

Aber nach dem "ersten" Ende seiner Karriere, war er auf dem Höhepunkt.
Da dann zu sagen, ich fahr aus Spass halt Tourenwagen, Nascar, DTM oder weiß der Geier was, wäre irgendwie sinnvoller gewesen.

So bleibt am Ende seiner Karriere (nämlich dieses Jahr), nur der bittere Nachgeschmack der Niederlage in einem Mercedes Formel 1 Auto.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2012)

Der schaut doch nur auf sein Konto und lacht dann erstmal herzhaft, was er da bei Mercedes verdient hat ist ja schon nicht wenig  Fuhr er nicht mal Motorrad und hatte da einen "heftigen" Umfall ? 

Naja ist auch wurscht, ich guck Formel 1 schon seitdem ich denken kann, Schumi hin oder her. Eine Bereicherung war er allemal.


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und was für ne werbung habt ihr gerade bei buffed ?


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2012)

Google AdSense erkennt halt deine Interessen


----------



## Davatar (4. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir kommt da dauernd Borderlands 2 - Werbung, obwohl ich den ersten Teil ab der Hälfte der Spielzeit recht enttäuschend fand ^^


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2012)

Bei mir kommt gar keine Werbung, Adblock sei dank ^^


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Google AdSense erkennt halt deine Interessen



nur das garnicht auf solchen seiten bin und gerade erst meine cookies gelöscht habe alle ^^

da reicht schon der nachtschwärmer und der smalltalk tread hier um solche werbung zu bekommen 

boarderlands weder 1 noch 2 gespielt bis jetzt


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qjn3wUaZRfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (4. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> boarderlands weder 1 noch 2 gespielt bis jetzt



Zumindestens im Ko-Op sehr zu empfehlen


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2012)

Ic hab mir Borderlands 1 mal gekauft, aber ich hab niemanden zum zocken


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Oktober 2012)

Den ersten Boarderlands Teil hab ich auch im Koop gespielt. Sehr geil.

Den zweiten Teil hät ich auch gern gespielt, aber MoP kam dazwischen. ^^


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2012)

FETTER Sturm draußen.... und ich im warmen... LÄUFT ^^


----------



## Legendary (4. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHA FLÖXCHEN DU NÖÖÖRD!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2012)

Moin Kinder!


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2012)

neues wahlwerbung video von mitt romney ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6a6FK9Yod2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2012)

wie geil gerade die pandaria tavernen music auf youtube entdeckt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1waVSu4adDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> HAHAHA FLÖXCHEN DU NÖÖÖRD!



Für dich doch immer Schatzilein 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j8-qkrDB2kY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Part von Phat (der erste^^) ist einfach am geilsten


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2012)

So erstmal League of Legends neu installiert um der Langeweile des stürmischen Tages entgegen zu steuern


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6oTzXOG1lO4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Achja Reflox: pass auf wenn dich auf Die Aldor ein Worg anschreibt, es könnte ich sein *grins*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Achja Reflox: pass auf wenn dich auf Die Aldor ein Worg anschreibt, es könnte ich sein *grins*



I FEEL RAPE


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> I FEEL RAPE



Das ist noch nett ausgedrückt


----------



## Legendary (4. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> I FEEL RAPE



Du wärst doch froh, wenn man dich wenigstens vergewaltigen würde.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2012)

Wie soll ich denn das verstehen ?


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie soll ich denn das verstehen ?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ioGvQjlMMmU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*grins*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2012)

Wusstest du doch schon Shikari


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2012)

Mein Gedächtnis verdrängt sowas schnell.


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2012)

hihihi


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2012)

Riot plz start de strem


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2012)

> Dieser Kommentar wurde als Spam verborgen. You can Rückgängig this action, Melden it as abusive, or Blockieren MWhomieTV. Du kannst zudem einen Freund fragen.


Yu schpeek englisch väri wäll fäissbuuk.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Yu schpeek englisch väri wäll fäissbuuk.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (4. Oktober 2012)

Du heilige Scheiße, wasn dat für ein Mongo?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du heilige Scheiße, wasn dat für ein Mongo?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist Pewdiepie MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN D:


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Oktober 2012)

EHRMAGERD LEAGE EF LERDGENDS


----------



## Legendary (4. Oktober 2012)

Ach der Typ...bei dem denk ich mir immer: "Hey, ich bin schon echt ein Mongo, aber wenigstens gibts Leute die noch behinderter sind" und dann fühle ich mich wieder so herrlich normal.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Oktober 2012)

There is a Hell, believe me I've seen it.
There is a Heaven, let's keep it a secret.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (4. Oktober 2012)

zzzzz


----------



## Legendary (5. Oktober 2012)

Sersn ihr Luschen!

Hab heute frei. <3


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Sersn ihr Luschen!
> 
> Hab heute frei. <3



Morgen ihr Luschen! -wollt ich auch grad sagen

herzlichen GLühstrumpf, bei dem Wetter!


----------



## Legendary (5. Oktober 2012)

In Bayern gehts so, bedeckt aber regnet nicht. Selbst wenn...Borderlands 2, Torchlight 2...da wird mir sicherlich nicht langweilig.


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> In Bayern gehts so, bedeckt aber regnet nicht. Selbst wenn...Borderlands 2, Torchlight 2...da wird mir sicherlich nicht langweilig.



Schon toll, wenns immer genug zu Zocken da hat 

Bei mir ists Momentan World of Tanks, League of Legends, Sim City 4...

Immer noch wartend auf den prototype von Castle Story


----------



## Legendary (5. Oktober 2012)

Jap das stimmt, LoL ist jetzt nicht mein Fall, mich haben die Kinder in WoW schon gestört aber da solls ja noch 100x schlimmer zugehen, darauf kann ich in meiner Freizeit verzichten. 

Sim City dagegen ist ziemlich geil, muss ich auch mal wieder auspacken.

Auf das hier freu ich mich schon sooooo:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jp4Lj1K0_70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gutgore (5. Oktober 2012)

nicht nur du =) ich kann es kaum erwarten, genauso wie xcom...was am selben tag kommt... wie doof :x


----------



## Magogan (5. Oktober 2012)

Den Trailer hab ich immer als Werbung bei Youtube gehabt ... Selbst wenn mich das interessieren würde, habe ich im Moment leider kein Geld dafür übrig ... Kein Wunder, wenn die Technik dauernd streikt und ich immer was neues kaufen muss, damit es doch funktioniert (oder auch nicht) ...

Hab jetzt wieder 98 Euro für einen Bluray-Player ausgegeben, die ich eigentlich für meinen PC sparen wollte. Oder auch für andere Dinge. Wer weiß.

Jetzt sind wir bei rund 600 Euro, die ich über die Jahre verteilt für das Gucken von (3D-)Blurays ausgegeben habe - wohlgemerkt sind da weder die Kosten für 3D-Projektor, Kabel, 3D-Brillen oder Blurays usw. drin.

Früher hat man sich einfach einen DVD-Player für 50 Euro (oder so) gekauft und gut wars ... Alternativ konnte man mit Windows Media Player oder so einfach eine DVD gucken, aber nein, für Blurays braucht man ja teure Programme, die nicht funktionieren. Achja, und Bluray-Laufwerke, die nach 2 Jahren dann nicht mehr alle Blurays abspielen können.

Zuerst ging die Software, die beim Bluray-Laufwerk dabei war, nicht mehr richtig (hat 100 Euro gekostet das Bluray-Laufwerk), deswegen habe ich einen Bluray-Player für 100 Euro gekauft. Dann ging es irgendwann wieder, weil ich ein Bluray-Abspiel-Programm gekauft hatte für 120 Euro (der BD-Player konnte den Ton nicht so toll ausgeben bzw. mein Soundsystem war damit nicht wirklich kompatibel, deshalb habe ich wieder zum PC gewechselt). Dann habe ich irgendwann einen 3D-Projektor gekauft, da trat dann das Problem auf, dass die Software verbuggt war und 3D-Blurays nicht richtig wiedergeben konnte, also noch eine andere Software für 3D-Wiedergabe gekauft (60 Euro). Seitdem zicken sich die beiden darum, wer gerade Blurays abspielen will und wer nicht (inzwischen immer noch, eine von beiden ist immer irgendwie verbuggt). Naja, dann habe ich mir eine Bluray gekauft und konnte sie nicht wiedergeben mit meinem Bluray-Laufwerk (im Laden gings aber). Als dann die 2. Bluray mit meinem Bluray-Laufwerk nicht lief, habe ich mir ein weiteres Bluray-Laufwerk gekauft, diesmal mit 4 Jahren Garantie (hat 20 Euro extra gekostet), also wieder 100 Euro ausgegeben. Dann hat mein Pojektor wieder einmal das Problem gehabt, dass Flecken im Bild waren, deswegen habe ich den zurück geschickt und das Geld zurück erhalten und einen neuen Projektor für Full HD 3D gekauft, mit dem ich aber das nVidia 3D Vision Kit nicht nutzen konnte, sondern extra Brillen kaufen musste. So, dann ging 3D nicht, weil ich mir dafür erst nVidia 3D TV Play kaufen musste (40 Euro rund). Danach ging 3D, aber mit Rucklern oder asynchronem Ton und Bild.

Jetzt habe ich einen neuen Bluray-Player gekauft und hoffe, dass es nun endlich geht. Insgesamt kommen also wirklich *600 Euro* Kosten zusammen (wenn man überall noch ein paar Euro abrechnet, habe nämlich teilweise aufgerundet, auch weil ich den genauen Preis nicht mehr weiß).

Für Projektor, 3D-Brillen, Kabel etc. kann man nochmal 1300 Euro drauf rechnen (bzw. nochmal +500 Euro, wenn man den ersten Projektor, den ich geschenkt bekommen habe, dazurechnet). Nicht zu vergessen die Bluray-Filme, dafür habe ich sicher auch schon mehrere hundert Euro ausgegeben. Naja, nicht zuvergessen das Soundsystem für 300 Euro oder so, wenn man auch noch die Lautsprecherkabel mitrechnet ^^

Aber das alles stört mich nicht so, am meisten stören mich wirklich die oben erwähnten 600 Euro für die Abspielgeräte und BD-Player-Software für den PC.


----------



## Ogil (5. Oktober 2012)

Naja - aber man muss das ja alles unbedingt haben. Ich mag mir garnicht vorstellen, wie das ist, ohne 3D-Bluray zu leben...


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2012)

jaja Luxusprobleme und das als Student ... Konov.. sind dir die 3D Brillen auch zu teuer? und reicht dir dein 113 Zoll Beamer? genauso wie deim BMW im Fuhrpark?


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2012)

first world problems ^^


----------



## Magogan (5. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> jaja Luxusprobleme und das als Student ... Konov.. sind dir die 3D Brillen auch zu teuer? und reicht dir dein 113 Zoll Beamer? genauso wie deim BMW im Fuhrpark?


Dein Gedächtnis nicht gut ist ^^

Ich bin Magogan, nicht Konov ...

Und naja, Luxusprobleme ... Ich habe auch nur das, was meine Eltern für mich gespart haben über die Jahre hinweg ^^ Und ich werds denen heimzahlen äääh zurückzahlen nach dem Studium (vielleicht auch nicht alles, aber zumindest einen Teil) ^^ Ich will ja auch gute Technik haben, die für mehrere Jahre lang funktioniert. Mehr nicht. Kauf ich mir die halt nur einmal, aber dann funktioniert es wenigstens über 5 Jahre bis zum Ende des Studiums. Das hat man bei Billig-Technik meist nicht (der Projektor für 550 Euro ist z.B. dauernd kaputt gegangen, der hätte keine 5 Jahre gehalten, ja nicht mal eins ...)

Also lieber einmal mehr Geld ausgeben als viele Male wenig Geld.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Oktober 2012)

das war ein Vergleich ...


----------



## Legendary (5. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dein Gedächtnis nicht gut ist ^^
> 
> Ich bin Magogan, nicht Konov ...
> 
> ...



Manche Leute sind im Studium froh, dass sie ÜBERHAUPT studieren können! Die haben KEINEN Bmw, KEINEN 3D Beamer und KEINEN Bluray Player mit x Blurays. Meine Güte, du k**** mich immer mehr an, von Tag zu Tag...gibt echt keinen hier im Forum der mich mehr nervt, tut mir wirklich leid aber das ist Fakt und ich würde platzen wenn ich es nicht sagen würde.


----------



## Magogan (5. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Manche Leute sind im Studium froh, dass sie ÜBERHAUPT studieren können! Die haben KEINEN Bmw, KEINEN 3D Beamer und KEINEN Bluray Player mit x Blurays. Meine Güte, du k**** mich immer mehr an, von Tag zu Tag...gibt echt keinen hier im Forum der mich mehr nervt, tut mir wirklich leid aber das ist Fakt und ich würde platzen wenn ich es nicht sagen würde.


3D Projektor oder Fernseher nimmt sich nicht viel vom Preis her (gut, man kann natürlich auch billige Fernseher kaufen, aber wenn man einmal einen Projektor hatte, will man keinen Fernseher mehr), das Auto habe ich wie gesagt geschenkt bekommen, da musst du dich bei meinen Eltern beschweren (wollte eigentlich auch nur nen billigen VW für 3000 Euro) ... Wenn die Technik nicht dauernd versagen oder den Geist aufgeben würde, hätte ich auch noch keinen 3D-Projektor ...

Abgesehen davon macht das mich auch nicht glücklich, also von daher ^^ Ich habe ja noch nicht mal eine Freundin oder richtige Freunde (naja, zumindest niemand, den ich als "besten Freund" bezeichnen würde), das wäre mir auch viel lieber als diese komischen 3D-Filme ^^

Naja, studieren ist jetzt nicht so schwer, man muss, wenn man nicht genug Geld hat, einfach BAFöG beantragen und dann kann man auch studieren, sollte ja nun nicht unmöglich sein. Dann braucht man noch eine passende Wohnung oder alternativ Studentenwohnheim. Also ich weiß nicht, wo das das Problem ist ^^ Das größte Problem ist wohl eher, aufs Gymnasium zu kommen bzw. Abitur zu machen. Aber da kannst du mir ja nicht die Schuld geben.

Ich könnte jetzt auch sagen: Andere Menschen sind froh, wenn sie überhaupt einen Computer haben. Und du beschwerst dich hier im Internet über mich. Ja, andere haben KEIN Facebook, KEIN buffed, ...


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Bve9g2xNU3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Schließe die Augen, öffne den Mund und empfange mein Gebet O_o
Lol das Lied ist hammer.Perfekt den Zeitgeist getroffen mit Hass auf die Kirche


----------



## Reflox (5. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




yo H2O, Shika und ich sind schon 21  GET YA LAZY ASS UP!


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> jaja Luxusprobleme und das als Student ... Konov.. sind dir die 3D Brillen auch zu teuer? und reicht dir dein 113 Zoll Beamer? genauso wie deim BMW im Fuhrpark?



Ich bin froh wenn ich mit 2 Rädern mobil bin 

@Legendary
Zu den Leuten gehöre ich.... ich hab 2 Jobs UND Bafög beantragt (läuft noch) und kann davon gerade mal überleben 
Liegt aber auch an den teuren Mieten...

Ich denke nicht mal daran mir einen Fernseher, Blueray player oder ähnliches Equipment zuzulegen... ich überlege 3 Wochen bevor ich mir ne Hose für 20 Euro kaufe 

Unabhängig davon bin ich aber sehr glücklich, so wie es ist. Ich studiere 3 Jahre und danach wird sich die Situation stabilisieren. 

@Magogan
Es stimmt nicht, dass man Bafög beantragt und dann sofort studieren kann.

Es gibt die Leute,die von ihren Eltern alles finanziert bekommen und dazu gehört Wohnung, Studiengebühren... etc.

Dann gibt es die Leute, die sich alles selbst verdienen MÜSSEN und WOLLEN, zu denen gehöre ich mit 2 Jobs UND Bafög und es reicht gerade mal so - hoffentlich.
Daran sind wie gesagt auch hohe Mieten schuld und Studiengebühren, die es nicht in jedem Bundesland gibt.

Aber es kann eben auch nicht jeder in jedes Bundesland. Umzüge kosten schließlich auch Geld.

Kurz gesagt, es stimmt einfach nicht, dass Bafög ausreicht.


----------



## Magogan (5. Oktober 2012)

Ja, was kann ich denn für das schlechte Bildungssystem? Und zum BAFöG kommt ja noch Kindergeld hinzu im Normalfall.


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, was kann ich denn für das schlechte Bildungssystem? Und zum BAFöG kommt ja noch Kindergeld hinzu im Normalfall.



Was ist schon normal, ich bin es scheinbar nicht, denn aus dem Alter bin ich lange raus 

Oh sorry falsche Uhrzeit


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2012)

DOUBLEPOST

und

FÖRSTER

moinsen!
und ab zur arbeit


----------



## Firun (6. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen liebe Leute !


----------



## win3ermute (6. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> gibt echt keinen hier im Forum der mich mehr nervt



Vielleicht kann ich da aushelfen


----------



## Magogan (6. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt hab ich endlich mal einen Ständer! ... Also für mein Mikrofon ^^

Also ich hab ihn noch nicht, aber bald, ist schon bestellt ^^

Mal sehen, ob ich mit dem Minecraft Let's Play relativ erfolgreich bin ^^ Gibt ja Leute, die damit Geld verdienen ^^

Edit: Bluray-Player angekommen, jetzt funktioniert das Filme-Gucken ohne Probleme, endlich mal wieder ^^


----------



## Legendary (6. Oktober 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich da aushelfen



Neee...mit dir hab ich dann doch einige Gemeinsamkeiten, muss ich doch zugeben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3VyEWthLklc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



AWWW YEAH, LET TE PARTI STARTIN


----------



## Magogan (6. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, soll ich heute Abend Wetten, dass ..? gucken?


----------



## Noxiel (6. Oktober 2012)

Könntest auch den One Piece Movie auf Viva schauen, nur so als Alternative.


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2012)

Wenn du es machst, berichte bitte, ob er da auch alle 10 Minuten "Shades of Grey" sagt.


----------



## Saji (6. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, soll ich heute Abend Wetten, dass ..? gucken?



Wetten, dass... du heute Abend nicht Wetten, dass... ? guckst?

Dafuq...


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2012)

Überlege auch mal bei Wetten dass reinzuzappen... einfach um zu sehen, wie Lanz sich schlägt


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2012)

nene ihr schreibt mir alle mien Facharbeit .. keine lust dazu


----------



## Magogan (6. Oktober 2012)

Zum Glück hab ich die Facharbeit hinter mir, dafür hab ich noch eine Bachelor- und eine Masterarbeit vor mir irgendwann^^ Das kann ja lustig werden, ich mache sowas nämlich immer erst ziemlich zum Ende, wenn ich nicht mehr genug Zeit habe ... -.-


----------



## Fakebook (6. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, soll ich heute Abend Wetten, dass ..? gucken?



Meine Meinung dazu...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Oktober 2012)

Hoi Kinder


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2012)

Mooooin. 

Ey das is ja echt die Idee, dass ich da noch nich selbst drauf gekommen bin 
Optimal halt wenn man jemanden kennt der so Dinger hat und gerne mal einpennt wenn er zuviel getrunken hat xD



Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2012)

scary movie 4 mit charlie sheen


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Optimal halt wenn man jemanden kennt der so Dinger hat und gerne mal einpennt wenn er zuviel getrunken hat xD



Noch besser: 2+ Leute einfach an den Dingern zusammenketten.


----------



## H2OTest (6. Oktober 2012)

das ist nicht lustig .... ich musste son ding schonmal aufflexen ...


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2012)

Haha wieso, hat das schonmal einer bei dir gemacht? xD

Naja ich hab ja den Schlüssel, aber den gibts natürlich nich sofort


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hab ich damals auch nur mal zum Spaß ausprobiert weil eine aus dem Clan da irgendwie drauf kam und muss sagen das ich in diesen paar Tagen komischere Vögel und größere Freaks getroffen hab als in jedem anderem Online-Spiel.
> Wie man sich dafür auf die Dauer begeistern konnte war mir ein Rätsel.
> 
> Ich hatte meinem Charakter so nen Umschnalldildo umgezogen da gab es tatsächlich Leute die dann nicht mit mir geredet haben weil ich den anhatte und die sich bei mir beschwert haben total krank





habe mal bei focus online nen bericht gelesen vor paar jahren wo second life noch neu war und und in der blütephase von 2005 bis 2008 viele firmen dort ihre produkte im spiel verkauften und anboten auch viele deutsche firmen sogar die evangelische kirche hat dort gottesdienste abgehalten aber dann scheint irgendwie wohl was passiert zu sein das alle firmen das interesse verloren gehaben und wenn ich bei google bildersuche second life eingebe mit ausgeschalteten erwachsenen filter scheint es nur noch ein mmo zu sein wo man seine pervesen sex gelüste fröhnen kann und nicht mehr so wie die entwickler es planten


----------



## H2OTest (7. Oktober 2012)

Neue Sig


----------



## Konov (7. Oktober 2012)

Nett ^^

Heut nachmittag Biken 

und: Morgen!


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Oktober 2012)

Hoi hoi!


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2012)

im tv läuft be cool - dachte ich mir haste lang nicht mehr gesehen und haste ja auf dvd im original schaust dir an ohne werbung 

dvd um 12 uhr eingelegt

anti raubkopierwerbung
trailer für special edition vom ersten teil 
trailer 1 von mgm
trailer 2 von mgm
trailer 3 von mgm 

und alle natürlich nicht überspringbar

und da wundern sich die die firmen damals das soviel kopiert wird ^^

inzwischen ist es ja nicht mehr so schlimm bei dvds und bei blurays garnicht mehr aber das hilft nicht bei den alten dvds


----------



## ego1899 (7. Oktober 2012)

Bei DVD´s gibts es nicht überspringbare Trailer zu dem Film den man sich dann sowieso anguckt? o.O

Is ja hart... Wusste ich gar nich, hab mir noch nie eine gekauft


----------



## Magogan (7. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> im tv läuft be cool - dachte ich mir haste lang nicht mehr gesehen und haste ja auf dvd im original schaust dir an ohne werbung
> 
> dvd um 12 uhr eingelegt
> 
> ...


Vor allem ist die Werbung dann nicht mehr aktuell ^^

Naja, ich habe jetzt eine neue Maus bestellt und dafür -4 Euro ausgegeben, weil ich die alte an Amazon zurückschicke (ist während der Garantiezeit defekt, da krieg ich dann mein Geld zurück) ^^


----------



## ego1899 (7. Oktober 2012)

Wieder was kaputt xD

Aber feine Sache auf jeden Fall...


----------



## Magogan (7. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wieder was kaputt xD
> 
> Aber feine Sache auf jeden Fall...


Ja, meine Waschmaschine wartet auch noch auf Reparatur ^^ Am Dienstag ist es soweit ^^ Vielleicht ... zumindest kommt der Techniker vorbei ^^

Bei anderen defekten Geräten habe ich nicht so ein Glück, meinen Projektor musste ich gegen einen teureren austauschen, weil man in dem Preissegment nichts Gutes bekommen hat. Wenn an meinem Auto was kaputt geht, ist das aber auch nicht gerade billig meist^^ (Echt mal, ich wäre wohl auch mit nem VW für 3000 Euro oder so zufrieden gewesen, aber jetzt wohl nicht mehr ... naja, wenn ich vielleicht irgendwann mal einen Lamborghini fahren kann, möglicherweise auch nur für 300 Euro eine Stunde lang, werde ich mit meinem aktuellen Auto auch nicht mehr fahren wollen xD ... Aber dafür gebe ich keine 300 Euro aus, das nehme ich höchstens als Geschenk an, wenn überhaupt ...)

Ist doch immer so, wenn man was Besseres kennt, will man das Schlechtere nicht mehr so wirklich haben, auch wenn man das Bessere eigentlich nicht braucht ... Oder ist das bei euch nicht so?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2012)

EHRMAGEEEHRD HEEENGOVVVVEEER D:

Btw Moin Moin 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=akVXjKZOp2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Kopff*ck


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2012)

und bei der 46 minute hat die verhurte dvd nen mastering fehler

weder blurayplayer noch dvd laufwerk am pc spielt sie ab und hängt genau bei der einen minute fest - kapitel überspringen geht auch nicht


----------



## Magogan (7. Oktober 2012)

Kaufs dir doch auf Bluray, Wrynn: http://www.amazon.de/Be-Cool-Blu-ray-John-Travolta/dp/B004X4SCYK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1349619366&sr=8-2 ^^


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2012)

wenn du sie mir bezahlst ^^


----------



## H2OTest (7. Oktober 2012)

sagt mir lieber wie ihr meine sig findet


----------



## Reflox (7. Oktober 2012)

Der ganz links macht mir Angst.


----------



## Arosk (7. Oktober 2012)

Mir machen alle Angst.


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2012)

meine sig ist eh die beste


----------



## Reflox (7. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Oktober 2012)

dollar john <3


----------



## H2OTest (7. Oktober 2012)

danke lachi.. wenigstens einer mit Ahnung


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Oktober 2012)

Gute Nacht, ich gehe jetzt schlafen. 29h am stück zocken schlaucht doch ein wenig, gegessen hab ich auch noch nix  Bis morgen.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Oktober 2012)

Mooorgäääääähn.



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gute Nacht, ich gehe jetzt schlafen. 29h am stück zocken schlaucht doch ein wenig, gegessen hab ich auch noch nix  Bis morgen.



sean weiß einfach wie man feiert... 



Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, meine Waschmaschine wartet auch noch auf Reparatur ^^
> 
> Bei anderen defekten Geräten habe ich nicht so ein Glück...




 Also wenn wir uns persönlich kennen würden, dann würde ich definitiv nix an dich verleihen 
Also nichts technisches zumindestens...


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen!


----------



## Magogan (8. Oktober 2012)

Nix los hier ^^

Hmm, ich find das genial, ich zahle im ersten Jahr nichts für die Amazon Prime Mitgliedschaft als Student und ich muss sogar dann nichts für den Versand bezahlen, wenn der mehr kostet als der Artikel selber xD

Hab was für 5,80 &#8364; bestellt, es wurde mit UPS Saver (Zustellung bis 12 Uhr) versandt, wobei der Versand deutlich mehr als 5,80 &#8364; kostet und Amazon so mit dem Verkauf noch Verlust gemacht hat Oo 

UPS hat astronomische Versandpreise ... wenn ich jetzt z.B. meiner Mutter etwas schicken will und will, dass sie es bis morgen früh 9 Uhr erhält, dann kostet mich der Versand sage und schreibe 87,93 &#8364; !!! So viel kostet es mich auch, wenn ich selber mit dem Zug oder Auto hinfahre ^^


----------



## eMJay (8. Oktober 2012)

Muss nun mit dem Notebook zocken... MB im After


----------



## Saji (8. Oktober 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> MB im After






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> MB im After



Die Abkürzung *MB* steht für:

*Politik* und *Recht*:

Marschbefehl


----------



## Saji (8. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Die Abkürzung *MB* steht für:
> 
> *Politik* und *Recht*:
> 
> Marschbefehl



Also wirklich, sehr schlecht recherchiert! 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/MB

MB steht nicht für Marschbefehl nei Politik und Recht, es gibt nur die Abkürzung im Bereich Politik und Recht, und das mehrfach.


----------



## ego1899 (8. Oktober 2012)

Oder Ministerbresident


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2012)

Oder er hat einfach die kanadische Provinz Manitoba im After ^^

Dann doch lieber das Mainboard...


----------



## H2OTest (8. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YvytHScChKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



gönn ich mir jetzt bei facharbeit schreiben


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

RAOSSAOFMOASFSAF MAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN
Warum kommt sie seit 1 Monat nicht on?
*Alles herumwerf*


----------



## H2OTest (8. Oktober 2012)

kennt jemand ne gute seite wo man stiefel kaufen kann?


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2012)

zalando ?


----------



## H2OTest (8. Oktober 2012)

zalando hat keine guten .. hatte schon auf emp geguckt, jedoch waren die schuhe da zu klein

Ahja in etwa solche : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (8. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> kennt jemand ne gute seite wo man stiefel kaufen kann?



zalando, deichmann, KIK, karstadt, amazon.....

als Schüler oder student am besten von KIK 


Edit: ach sowelche... na da wär mir auch als erstes EMP eingefallen, oder so ein US Military Shop, wenn ihr sowas lokal habt


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Die Abkürzung *MB* steht für:
> 
> *Politik* und *Recht*:
> 
> Marschbefehl



MB steht als Kürzel für meinen Vor- und Nachnamen.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

black-impressions.de

Dank mir später. @ H2Otest


----------



## H2OTest (8. Oktober 2012)

uhh da hab ich mal glatt welche in meiner größe gefunden ...


----------



## ego1899 (8. Oktober 2012)

Beim Bund hättest du sie umsonst bekommen


----------



## H2OTest (8. Oktober 2012)

joa 

Bund ist aber erst (vllt) nächstes jahr dran


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> joa
> 
> Bund ist aber erst (vllt) nächstes jahr dran



Dann tust du mir jetzt schon vorsorglich leid.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Yay, von Dummen Hauptschülern anschreien lassen xD


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Yay, von Dummen Hauptschülern anschreien lassen xD



Hätts nicht besser sagen können.


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

Gehst auf einen NPD Aufmarsch oder was? xD 

Hab grad ein Poster 3x mal bekommen, obwohl ich nur eins bestellt habe. Yeah, 2 Poster für 15 CHF geschenkt bekommen! Dazu noch Plakate von Events, die schon letztes Jahr waren


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gehst auf einen NPD Aufmarsch oder was? xD
> 
> Hab grad ein Poster 3x mal bekommen, obwohl ich nur eins bestellt habe. Yeah, 2 Poster für 15 CHF geschenkt bekommen! Dazu noch Plakate von Events, die schon letztes Jahr waren



Und mein Varg Album ist immernoch nicht da  SCHEISS EMP


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Oktober 2012)

nix gegen emp die sind cool dhl is schuld ^^


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

EMP ist kacke. Der hatte 2 Monate fürn blödes Cap!


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Ne, EMP hat schuld. Ich hatte es 2 Wochen vorbestellt und die Schreiben mir HEUTE das sie es verpackt und versandt haben.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Oktober 2012)

also ich habe zich zeug bestellt immer pünktlich ka was da los is


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Weil du ja auch mit den Chefs von EMP schläafst! Jawohl! Ich habe Fotos!


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

Von was hast du eigentlich keine Fotos du Lüstling?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Oktober 2012)

Der chefin wen ich bitten darf upppppsss ^^ ich bin dran


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Von was hast du eigentlich keine Fotos du Lüstling?



Kinderpornographie, Mord, Blumen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Oktober 2012)

Keine Blumen warum nur ^^


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Blumen



Glaub ich dir nicht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (8. Oktober 2012)

hehe wir haben spaß ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Ich poste jetzt mal ein Gif aus meinem Ordner, das die Umwandlung überlebt hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Pinguine sind legendär, und die werde ich niemals draus löschen xD


Gedanken beim hochladen: OMG BITTE HAB ICH NICHT DAS FALSCHE ANGEKLICKT OMG OMG OMG


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

Tja, darum trenne ich meine gifs.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Es ist ja nur 1 normales Bild von 16154 schlimmen, das finde ich immer wieder ^^


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen.

2 Stunden Schlaf sind zu wenig. o0

Edit: Ich mach jetzt Feierabend.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Oktober 2012)

Galizier:   

 (Geräusch im Hintergrund)....... Hier spricht A853 zu ihnen, bitte ändern sie ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Süden um eine Kollision zu vermeiden .......Sie fahren direkt auf uns zu, Entfernung 25 nautische Meilen... 







 Amerikaner: 



 (Geräusch im Hintergrund)......Wir raten ihnen, ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Norden zu ändern um eine Kollision zu vermeiden. 







 Galizier: 



 Negative Antwort. Wir wiederholen: ändern sie ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Süden um eine Kollision zu vermeiden. 







 Amerikaner: 



 (eine andere amerikanische Stimme) Hier spricht der Kapitän eines Schiffes der Marine der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika zu ihnen. Wir beharren darauf: ändern sie sofort ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Norden, um eine Kollision zu vermeiden. 







 Galizier: 



 Dies sehen wir weder als machbar noch erforderlich an, wir empfehlen ihnen ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Süden zu ändern um eine Kollision zu vermeiden. 







 Amerikaner: 



 (stark erregter befehlerischer Ton) HIER SPRICHT DER KAPITÄN RICHARD JAMES HOWARD, KOMMANDANT DES FLUGZEUGTRÄGERS "USS LINCOLN" VON DER MARINE DER VEREINIGTEN STAATEN VON AMERIKA, DAS ZWEITGRÖSSTE KRIEGSSCHIFF DER NORDAMERIKANISCHEN FLOTTE. UNS GELEITEN ZWEI PANZERKREUZER, SECHS ZERSTÖRER, FÜNF KREUZSCHIFFE, VIER U- BOOTE UND MEHERE SCHIFFE DIE UNS JEDERZEIT UNTERSTÜTZEN KÖNNEN. WIR SIND IN KURSRICHTUNG PERSISCHER GOLF, UM DORT EIN MILITÄRMANÖVER VORZUBEREITEN UND IM HINBLICK AUF EINE OFFENSVE DES IRAK AUCH DURCHZUFÜHREN. ICH RATE IHNEN NICHT..... ICH BEFEHLE IHNEN IHREN KURS UM 15 GRAD NACH NORDEN ZU ÄNDERN!!!!!! SOLLTEN SIE SICH NICHT DARAN HALTEN SO SEHEN WIR UNS GEZWUNGEN DIE NOTWENDIGEN SCHRITTE EINZULEITEN, DIE NOTWENDIG SIND UM DIE SICHERHEIT DIESES FLUGZEUGTRÄGERS UND AUCH DIE DIESER MILITÄRISCHEN STREITMACHT ZU GARANTIEREN. SIE SIND MITGLIED EINES ALLIERTEN STAATES, MITGLIED DER NATO UND SOMIT DIESER MILITÄRISCHEN STREITMACHT...... 



 BITTE GEHORCHEN SIE UNVERZÜGLICH UND GEHEN SIE UNS AUS DEM WEG!!!!!!!!! 







 Galizier: 



 Hier spricht Juan Manuel Salas Alc ntara. Wir sind zwei Personen. Uns geleiten unser Hund, unser Essen, zwei Bier und ein Mann von den Kanaren, der gerade schläft. Wir haben die Unterstützung der Sender Cadena Dial von la Coruna und Kanal 106 als Maritimer Notruf. Wir fahren nirgendwo hin, da wir mit ihnen vom Festland aus reden. Wir befinden uns im Leuchtturm A-853 Finisterra an der Küste von Galizien. Wir haben eine Scheißahnung welche Stelle wir im Ranking der spanischen Leuchttürme einnehmen. Und sie können die Schritte einleiten, die sie für notwendig halten und auf die sie geil sind, um die Sicherheit ihres Scheiß-Flugzeugträgers zu garantieren, zumal er gleich gegen die Küstenfelsen Galiziens zerschellen wird, und aus diesem Grund müssen wir darauf beharren und möchten es ihnen nochmals ans Herz legen, das es das Beste, das Gesündeste und das Klügste für sie und ihre Leute ist, nämlich ihren Kurs um 15 Grad nach Süden zu ändern, um eine Kollision zu vermeiden ..


----------



## Davatar (9. Oktober 2012)

Morgen!

T-2 Tage bis zum XCom-Release


----------



## Noxiel (9. Oktober 2012)

Nett. Alt, aber nett. 

Gewissensfrage:
Posten Ja oder Nein, in einer Diskussion mit Veganern/Vegetariern die sich gerade ein we-he-nig festgefahren hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2012)

Ach, !&@$ mich doch am $%^!@ ...

118 Euro ausgegeben dafür, dass der Handwerker von Bauknecht festgestellt hat, dass die Waschmaschine nicht kaputt ist, sondern nur der Wasserdruck nicht ausreicht.

Bauknecht hat mir vorher am Telefon gesagt, dass ich als Laie den Wasserdruck gar nicht prüfen könne und dies der Techniker machen müsse.

Jetzt habe ich nur noch 8 Euro bar (ich hätte vielleicht mit Karte zahlen sollen).

Von den 118 Euro sind* 80 Euro für die Anfahrt *(!!!), obwohl der am Tag nur 'ne Strecke von Kunden zu Kunden fährt, die so optimiert ist, dass er den kürzesten Weg fährt.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ach, !&@$ mich doch am $%^!@ ...
> 
> 118 Euro ausgegeben dafür, dass der Handwerker von Bauknecht festgestellt hat, dass die Waschmaschine nicht kaputt ist, sondern nur der Wasserdruck nicht ausreicht.
> 
> ...



Und jetzt stell dir vor, er ist wie ein Bekannter von mir in ganz Deutschland unterwegs, der dann 4000-5000 km in der Woche fährt, nämlich mal schnell von Hannover nach Bremen oder München.

Natürlich ist das schade, aber hätte es anders laufen können?



@Noxiel 

nicht posten. Jeder so wie er mag. Ich finde Fleisch toll^^


----------



## Konov (9. Oktober 2012)

Müüüde und kaaaalt draußen


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja, sehr müde draußen ^^


----------



## myadictivo (9. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nett. Alt, aber nett.
> 
> Gewissensfrage:
> Posten Ja oder Nein, in einer Diskussion mit Veganern/Vegetariern die sich gerade ein we-he-nig festgefahren hat.



posten  dann gibts richtig feuer..find hardcore veganer/vegetarier immer lustig. 



Spoiler



obwohl ich selbst manchmal jahrelang vegetarisch leb bzw veganer kenne/schätze


----------



## ego1899 (9. Oktober 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> obwohl ich selbst manchmal jahrelang vegetarisch leb bzw veganer kenne/schätze



Oh ja das kenne ich. Ich rauche auch immer wieder mal so 2 Jahre und höre dann wieder auf. In der zwischenzeit treibe ich meine Mitmenschen als militanter Nichtraucher in den Wahnsinn. 
Manchmal bin ich auch gegen Atomkraft, aber meistens dann doch eher dafür... 


MOOOOOIN.

Ja stimmt draußen is es müde und kalt. Bei mir drin zum Glück wach und warm, da ich bis eben gepennt habe


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2012)

*



			Griechen überrascht, dass Merkel weder Hitlerbärtchen noch SS-Uniform trägt
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Athen (dpo) - Der Staatsbesuch der deutschen Bundeskanzlerin schlägt große Wellen im krisengeschüttelten Athen. Ein Detail sorgte bei den griechischen Demonstranten, die zu Tausenden gegen das europäische Spardiktat auf die Straße gingen, jedoch für eine faustdicke Überraschung: Angela Merkel trägt - zumindest zu diesem Anlass - weder ein Hitlerbärtchen noch eine SS-Uniform.






http://www.der-posti...rkel-weder.html


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*


Geiler Artikel *


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2012)

HEUTE KANN ES REGNEN, STÜRMEN ODER SCHNEIEN,DENN DU STRAHLST JA SELBER WIE DER SONNENSCHEIN! HEUT IST DEIN GEBURTSTAG, DARUM FEIERN WIR. ALLE DEINE FREUNDE FREUEN SICH MIT DIR, ALLE DEINE FREUNDE FREUEN SICH MIT DIR...

WIE SCHÖN, DASS DU GEBOREN BIST, WIR HÄTTEN DICH SONST SEHR VERMISST. WIE SCHÖN, DASS WIR, BEISAMMEN SIND, WIR GRATULIEREN DIR GEBURTSTAGSKIND DAM DAAAAAAAAAAM!


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2012)

du hast geburstag shikari ?


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2012)

Nein Shika hat doch erst im Dezember Gebbi oder ?:O


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Oktober 2012)

Griechen verbrennen Naziflaggen 

Ich lach mich schlapp ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2012)

Jemand anderes hier im Forum hat heute 

Außerdem, für mich selbst zu singen wär schon sehr komisch


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Oktober 2012)

*Unsere Statistiken*
Beiträge Gesamt3312782
Mitglieder Gesamt511897
Neuestes Mitgliedmaddic1 
Besucherrekord31205
09 May 2010 - 18:27

Na super ... 1 von 511897 Forenmitgliedern hat Geburtstag :>


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2012)

gruslig - das sind sachen die will man nicht wissen ^^

bei computec media ag gibts jemand der verschickt regelmässig donkey sex videos von youtube jedenfalls laut der aktuellen playtime show da war mir playtime 33 lieber als mhaire uns brüste gezeigt hat ^^


----------



## ego1899 (9. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nein Shika hat doch erst im Dezember *Gebbi* oder ?:O



Boah Olli für dieses "Gebbi" gehörst du echt bestraft in irgendeiner Form, ganz egal wie xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmlltObVOqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liege flach


----------



## Olliruh (9. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aC4AsOkqdQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


SW&#9650;G


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> SW&#9650;G






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (9. Oktober 2012)

NEEEEED 44444 XCOOOOM....	JEEEEETZT...

Kumpel hat´s schon für die XBOX, jetzt noch PEEEE CÄÄÄÄÄ PPPLLZZZZZ


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2012)

Und ich brauche endlich einen Ständer ... für mein Mikrofon natürlich ^^ Will Let's Play Minecraft machen, davon gibt es bisher noch so wenige ^^

Seltsam, am Sonntag verschickt worden, aber noch nicht angekommen ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich hatte lange Zeit ein Mikro (mit Ständer). Hab mir dann ein Headset gekauft und alle meinten die Soundquali vom Headset wäre besser.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *<   *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liegt wahrscheinlich am Preis. ^^




Cool: Jetzt hab ich mein ganz eigenes Problem. Die Dateien auf meinem Mp3 Player gehen kaputt. = ( Sebst wenn ich sie frisch drauf kopiere sind sie im Player abgehackt. doof.


----------



## H2OTest (9. Oktober 2012)

uii schönes Zitat gefunden [font=Arial, sans-serif]_„der totale Staat […] ein Staat der totalenVerantwortung sein [muß]. Er stellt die totale Inpflichtnahme jedes einzelnenfür die Nation dar. Diese Inpflichtnahme hebt den privaten Charakter derEinzelexistenz auf. In allem und jedem, in seinem öffentlichen Handeln undAuftreten ebenso wie innerhalb der Familie und häuslichen Gemeinschaftverantwortet jeder einzelne das Schicksal der Nation. Nicht, daß der Staat bisin die kleinsten Zellen des Volksleben hinein Gesetze und Befehle ergehen läßt,ist wesentlich, sondern, daß er auch hier eine Verantwortung geltend machenkann, daß er den einzelnen zur Rechenschaft ziehen kann, der sein persönlichesGeschick nicht dem der Nation völlig unterordnet. Dieser Anspruch des Staates,der ein totaler ist und an jeden Volksgenossen gestellt ist, macht das neueWesen des Staates aus…“_[/font]


----------



## H2OTest (9. Oktober 2012)

-.-


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2012)

Reflox hat heute Geburtstaaaaaaaaaag


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich als Laie wissen, ob der Wasserdruck für meine Waschmaschine ausreichend hoch oder zu niedrig ist? Wenn nicht, dann kriege ich wenigstens die 118 Euro erstattet, die ich für die Reparatur bezahlt habe ... (Wovon ja 80 Euro Anfahrtskosten sind - und ich wette, dass die tatsächlichen Anfahrtskosten nicht so hoch sind.)

Zumindest steht dort drin, dass, falls kein Garantiefall vorliegt und ich hätte wissen können, dass kein Garantiefall vorliegt, ich auch die Kosten tragen muss. Wenn also kein Garantiefall vorliegt (was offensichtlich der Fall ist) und ich das nicht hätte wissen können, dann übernimmt MediaMarkt die Kosten.

Das macht mich alles fertig, echt ... Vor allem natürlich, dass die Anfahrtskosten pauschal berechnet werden, selbst wenn der nur 5 km oder so gefahren ist, muss ich trotzdem seine Fahrtkosten für den ganzen Tag bezahlen (wenn er die Hälfte seiner Arbeitszeit mit rumfahren verbringt, kommt das auch hin mit den 80 Euro) ...


----------



## ego1899 (9. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und ich brauche endlich einen Ständer ... für mein Mikrofon natürlich ^^



Den Mikrofon-Witz haste gestern oder vorgestern schon gemacht, totaaaal uncool sowas 




seanbuddha schrieb:


> Reflox hat heute Geburtstaaaaaaaaaag



Waaaaaas? Na dann alles Gute! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2012)

Alter Magogan, wieso ist bei dir immer irgendwas kaputt ? xD


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter Magogan, wieso ist bei dir immer irgendwas kaputt ? xD



Ich hätte da noch was viel schlimmeres


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> HEUTE KANN ES REGNEN, STÜRMEN ODER SCHNEIEN,DENN DU STRAHLST JA SELBER WIE DER SONNENSCHEIN! HEUT IST DEIN GEBURTSTAG, DARUM FEIERN WIR. ALLE DEINE FREUNDE FREUEN SICH MIT DIR, ALLE DEINE FREUNDE FREUEN SICH MIT DIR...
> 
> WIE SCHÖN, DASS DU GEBOREN BIST, WIR HÄTTEN DICH SONST SEHR VERMISST. WIE SCHÖN, DASS WIR, BEISAMMEN SIND, WIR GRATULIEREN DIR GEBURTSTAGSKIND DAM DAAAAAAAAAAM!



Ich zitiere mich nochmal (:


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2012)

Reflox Geburtstag ist offizieller Trauertag in der Schwiiz und alle Nachbarn ziehen vors Haus und bewerfen es mit Eiern. Und Reflox-Strohpuppen werden verbrannt!


----------



## ego1899 (9. Oktober 2012)

Genau, mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln wandern sie umher...


----------



## Legendary (9. Oktober 2012)

Alles Gute mein geiles Flöxchen!


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2012)

herzlichen glückwunsch reflox


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter Magogan, wieso ist bei dir immer irgendwas kaputt ? xD


Frage ich mich auch ...

Von den von mir gekauften Geräten sind genau 5 noch in Betrieb, die die Garantiezeit überlebt haben (Netzteil, Mainboard, Prozessor, Arbeitsspeicher, Festplatte), die anderen sind jünger, davon einige während der Garantiezeit kaputt gegangen ...
- Projektor (jünger als 2 Jahre, erst vor kurzem ausgetauscht)
- 2 Bluray-Laufwerke (eins halb kaputt, spielt nicht mehr alle neueren Blurays ab, das andere jünger als 2 Jahre)
- Soundsystem (noch in der Garantiezeit, ein Lautsprecher war defekt)
- Drucker (nicht von mir gekauft, funktioniert deshalb immer noch)
- Bluray-Player (jünger als 2 Jahre)
- Maus erst heute ausgetauscht
- eine Festplatte kaputt nach 5 Jahren
- diverse andere Geräte ebenfalls jünger als 2 Jahre oder nicht von mir gekauft, die aber noch funktionieren

Achja, alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Er, dessen Geschlecht nicht genannt werden darf (keine Parodie auf Voldemort). Nein, im Ernst, bist du jetzt männlich oder weiblich? :O


----------



## ego1899 (9. Oktober 2012)

Reflocke ist bestimmt schon fleißig am Torte essen...


----------



## Magogan (9. Oktober 2012)

Hey, nichts gegen dicke Menschen! ^^


----------



## ego1899 (9. Oktober 2012)

Nein, wieso auch. Dicke wollen auch geliebt werden...


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kdWNCQYluCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Legendary (9. Oktober 2012)

Echt? Da brauchen wir aber eine EXTRAPORTION Liebe!


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> HEUTE KANN ES REGNEN, STÜRMEN ODER SCHNEIEN,DENN DU STRAHLST JA SELBER WIE DER SONNENSCHEIN! HEUT IST DEIN GEBURTSTAG, DARUM FEIERN WIR. ALLE DEINE FREUNDE FREUEN SICH MIT DIR, ALLE DEINE FREUNDE FREUEN SICH MIT DIR...
> 
> WIE SCHÖN, DASS DU GEBOREN BIST, WIR HÄTTEN DICH SONST SEHR VERMISST. WIE SCHÖN, DASS WIR, BEISAMMEN SIND, WIR GRATULIEREN DIR GEBURTSTAGSKIND DAM DAAAAAAAAAAM!





seanbuddha schrieb:


> Reflox hat heute Geburtstaaaaaaaaaag





ego1899 schrieb:


> Waaaaaas? Na dann alles Gute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





aww danke


----------



## Zonalar (9. Oktober 2012)

und niemand hat gemerkt, dass ich letzten Freitag Zwanzig wurde?
Na dann :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2012)

ALLES GUTE NACHTRÄGLICH BENJI !!!! 

Btw 20 ist der Anfang vom Ende, ich werde in 2 Monaten 21. D::::::


----------



## Reflox (9. Oktober 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> und niemand hat gemerkt, dass ich letzten Freitag Zwanzig wurde?
> Na dann :/



Du musst mehr korall sein. Dann erinnern sich Leute an deinen Geburtstag


----------



## ego1899 (9. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Echt? Da brauchen wir aber eine EXTRAPORTION Liebe!



 Der ging voll unter  
Daher wohl auch "Liebe geht durch den Magen..."



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Btw 20 ist der Anfang vom Ende, ich werde in 2 Monaten 21. D::::::



Das hast du jetzt nur gesagt damit jeder weiß wann du Geburtstag hast 
Das wahre Ende beginnt nämlich ab Mitte bis Ende 20, wenn du dich auch körperlich langsam veränderst.
Und neeeeiiin ich meine nicht diese komischen Haare die überall wachsen, wenn das bei euch bis jetzt aus blieb dürft ihr euch sorgen machen...


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Oktober 2012)

Benji9 schrieb:


> und niemand hat gemerkt, dass ich letzten Freitag Zwanzig wurde?
> Na dann :/



Du bist ein brony.

Deshalb mag ich dich nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das hast du jetzt nur gesagt damit jeder weiß wann du Geburtstag hast
> Das wahre Ende beginnt nämlich ab Mitte bis Ende 20, wenn du dich auch körperlich langsam veränderst.
> Und neeeeiiin ich meine nicht diese komischen Haare die überall wachsen, wenn das bei euch bis jetzt aus blieb dürft ihr euch sorgen machen...



Habt ihr alle morgen eh wieder vergessen, daher


----------



## ego1899 (9. Oktober 2012)

Was vergessen? 

Edit: Yeeeeeeyyyy wir haben 500 Seiten \.O./




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch nachträglich Benji. = )

Und guten Morgen. Heute nur ne viertel Stunde Schlaf. o0´´


----------



## Davatar (10. Oktober 2012)

Morgen!

Dieser Thread hat die 500ste Seite erreicht, gz uns allen


----------



## Konov (10. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch nachträglich an alle die Geburtstag hatten ^^

und Guten morgen!


----------



## Magogan (10. Oktober 2012)

Nummer 500 lebt!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2012)

HELLO UUUUUUSER!


----------



## Reflox (10. Oktober 2012)

Bei uns im Büro ruft immer einer an und legt gleich wieder auf. Seit letzten Donnerstag schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2012)

vieleicht ist er zu schüchtern um mit euch zu sprechen ^^


----------



## Davatar (10. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bei uns im Büro ruft immer einer an und legt gleich wieder auf. Seit letzten Donnerstag schon.


Sicher ne alte Omi die sich ständig verwählt und sich dann fragt, warum da jemand anders abnimmt als der Maximilian 


Habe grad festgestellt, dass es doch noch ein UML-Diagramm gibt, das ich bisher nicht kannte, das Datenflussdiagramm. Also gesehn hab ichs bestimmt schon, nur angewandt noch nie. Interesting!


----------



## H2OTest (11. Oktober 2012)

Ahja, Konov, das nachrichten system benutzt die gleiche nachrichten wie im chat, der pfeil heißt schlicht das die nachricht geschickt wurde


----------



## Ahramanyu (11. Oktober 2012)

Moin,

gerade vom Arbeitsamt gekommen und auf dem Heimweg noch bei Subway vorbeigeschaut. Ist das Zeug eigentlich gesund? So lecker! =)


----------



## H2OTest (11. Oktober 2012)

naja, für fast food schon würde ich sagen


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2012)

Moin


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ahja, Konov, das nachrichten system benutzt die gleiche nachrichten wie im chat, der pfeil heißt schlicht das die nachricht geschickt wurde



Ah danke, musste die ganze Nacht drüber nachdenken, warum kommste jetzt erst damit?? 

Nein Spass, passt 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. Oktober 2012)

Um es mal im anderen Thread nicht zum OT kommen zu lassen:



Konov schrieb:


> Ich werd warscheinlich auch "aufhören" bzw. nicht mehr weiterspielen. Im Moment eh keine Lust mehr drauf
> Und ab nächste Woche warscheinlich keine Zeit



Gute Entscheidung. Der Umgangston da ist dermaßen asozial, das macht mit rnd-Mitspielern einfach keinen Spaß. 
Und da braucht mir auch keiner kommen mit "Da ist der Umgangston halt rauer". Das hat nix mit rauem Umgangston zu tun, das ist teils einfach
nur lächerliches Verhalten, wo sich Leute toll fühlen wenn sie sich wie die Obermotze aufführen. Mit Leuten die man kennt machts bestimmt Spaß, 
aber ansonsten... meh...


----------



## H2OTest (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich lag gestern im Bett und hab mitm Smartphone mitgelesen, wollte grade antworten, bin dann aber eingepennt


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2012)

Moin.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2012)

Morgen.Schade für CLG


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=niYwYbRQZHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Entschuldigen sie, ist das der Zug zum Knusperhäuschen? 

7:50

So geil


----------



## Arosk (11. Oktober 2012)

wie battlelog einfach offline ist lol <.<


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2012)

Wie lange dauert chkdsk /r bei 850 GB normalerweise?


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2012)




----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2012)

Was ist mit euch, oh ehrwürdiger Gebieter!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2012)

Heute fast das Bewerbungsgespräch (Nebenjob) verpasst, nur um dann gesagt zu bekommen, dass sie eine flexiblere Arbeitskraft brauchen, da ab Januar mein erst praktischer Teil der Ausbildung anfängt und ich zunächst nur 10 Std./ Woche arbeiten kann... ich solle mich nochmal im nächsten Jahr bewerben (WTF als ob).

könnte kotzen


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute fast das Bewerbungsgespräch (Nebenjob) verpasst, nur um dann gesagt zu bekommen, dass sie eine flexiblere Arbeitskraft brauchen, da ab Januar mein erst praktischer Teil der Ausbildung anfängt und ich zunächst nur 10 Std./ Woche arbeiten kann... ich solle mich nochmal im nächsten Jahr bewerben (WTF als ob).
> 
> könnte kotzen



Geh da wieder hin und schrei sie zusammen. Am besten mit einem Baseballschläger


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute fast das Bewerbungsgespräch (Nebenjob) verpasst, nur um dann gesagt zu bekommen, dass sie eine flexiblere Arbeitskraft brauchen, da ab Januar mein erst praktischer Teil der Ausbildung anfängt und ich zunächst nur 10 Std./ Woche arbeiten kann... ich solle mich nochmal im nächsten Jahr bewerben (WTF als ob).
> 
> könnte kotzen




Die Schweine.... findest was besseres ^^


----------



## ZAM (11. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was ist mit euch, oh ehrwürdiger Gebieter!



Übertreib mal nicht *g*

Mich treiben nur grad ein paar Sachen in den Wahnsinn - vor allem der ultralahme Gurken-Rechner auf dem unser ModelExporter grad WoW-Krempel ermittelt


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2012)

können den nicht die kollegen aus der pch tunen ?

so mit trockeneis und co


----------



## Legendary (11. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert chkdsk /r bei 850 GB normalerweise?



Ich würds nicht machen, da geht dir sicher noch mehr kaputt. Schmeiß das Ding einfach innen Müll und kaufs neu, hast ja mehr Geld als andere hier die arbeiten gehen.


----------



## Zonalar (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe die letzten 3 Tage jeweils aufn Nachhause-Weg mir einen Mega-Dürüm gegönnt.
Ich fühl mich dick


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Übertreib mal nicht *g*
> 
> Mich treiben nur grad ein paar Sachen in den Wahnsinn - vor allem der ultralahme Gurken-Rechner auf dem unser ModelExporter grad WoW-Krempel ermittelt



Deshalb brauchst du solange zum zurückschreiben.... mit Telefonmodem und Windows Nt, was ? 

Aber nicht 4.0


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2012)

buschtrommel für kurznachrichten 

brieftauben für forenpost


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Oktober 2012)

Gangnam Style ^^


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2012)

So grade nochmal die junge Dame vom Dienstag Abend bei Failbook angeschrieben.... wenn jetzt nix zurückkommt, dann nach mir die Sintflut!

Gibt ja nix schlimmeres, als ignoriert zu werden!

Jetzt erstmal nen Schnitzel futtern gehen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2012)

wtf da sucht man verzweifelt den Pulli, den man gestern noch anhatte nur um zu merken, dass die Freundin den angezogen hatte, und ich hab jetzt ihr top...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (11. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wtf da sucht man verzweifelt den Pulli, den man gestern noch anhatte nur um zu merken, dass die Freundin den angezogen hatte, und ich hab jetzt ihr top...




Freak!


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wtf da sucht man verzweifelt den Pulli, den man gestern noch anhatte nur um zu merken, dass die Freundin den angezogen hatte, und ich hab jetzt ihr top...


shikari in mädchen klamotten


----------



## H2OTest (11. Oktober 2012)

Den geilsten Arsch hast trotzdem noch du Olli


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2012)

Das sind die Gene


----------



## H2OTest (11. Oktober 2012)

Mädchenhafte Gene


----------



## Olliruh (11. Oktober 2012)

Gene die mich zu einem gutem Schwimmer machen & mich mit Haarausfall verschonen werden


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wtf da sucht man verzweifelt den Pulli, den man gestern noch anhatte nur um zu merken, dass die Freundin den angezogen hatte, und ich hab jetzt ihr top...



Foto!

Ich hab auch gute Gene


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2012)

Oh nein! Jetzt funktioniert alles ... Das ist ein schlechtes Zeichen, das bedeutet nämlich, dass bald wieder was kaputt geht!!! ^^

Hab Windows neu installiert, mein PC ist jetzt extrem schnell dank Solid State Disk ^^ ... und das trotz 4 GB DDR2-Ram und 4 Jahre altem Prozessor.


----------



## H2OTest (11. Oktober 2012)

Mago's mb verabscheidet sich in 3 2 1 ....


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2012)

Alles, aber nicht das Mainboard, das wäre wirklich schlimm, weil ich dann Prozessor, Mainboard und Arbeitsspeicher neu kaufen müsste ...


----------



## Zonalar (11. Oktober 2012)

Sagt mal leute, gibt es denn gute Fighting games für den PC? Sowas wier Tekken oder Street fighter? 
Hab kein Bock die Spiele auf XBox 360 oder PS3 zu kaufen, weil die meinen Geschwistern gehören. 
Und ich hab ja schon einen Uber-PC 

Irgendwelche Vorschläge?


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich grüße euch in meiner bekannt liebenswürdigen Art.


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2012)

Oh mein Gott! Jetzt schicken einen die Phishing-Mails schon auf Seiten, die sich noch im Aufbau befinden xD



> Hier entsteht eine neue Internetpräsenz !


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pnMhzTSMmW4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Moin Kinners ^^


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2012)

Dance for me human!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich schlag dir gleich deine Beine ab du Frechdachs^^


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> shikari in mädchen klamotten



Kriegst wie immer nachher die Fotos   Wenn ich wenigstens reinpassen würde 

Achja Guten Morjen


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2012)

Nur noch 30 Minuten! yay! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

ich fand es schade das die pokemons besonders shiggy,bisasam,glumanda ihre form änderten nur damit sie im lvl steigen konnte

die sahen vorher alle niedlicher aus


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die einzig Spielbaren Pokemon Generationen sind 1 und 2. Den Rest kann man wechschmeißen.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2012)

Bück dich hoch!




Apropos, kennt ihr schon new.tape.tv? Bin vorhin drüber gestolpert.


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bück dich hoch!



solche themen doch erst im nachtschwärmer 

ich fand schon tape.tv nicht so gut - war okay aber irgendwie zuwenig videos und grausame bedienung der website


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich fand es schade das die pokemons besonders shiggy,bisasam,glumanda ihre form änderten nur damit sie im lvl steigen konnte
> 
> die sahen vorher alle niedlicher aus


Einfach "B" hämmern, Ende.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bück dich hoch!



Ach, deshalb bist du Mod!


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Einfach "B" hämmern, Ende.



batterie alle geht nicht mehr 

mein die batterie von pokemon blau


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2012)

Batterie austauschen, dann geht Speichern wieder :>


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2012)

Oder einfach in nem Emulator zocken. Wobei ich sagen muss: Das zocken auf nem Emulator macht 0 Spaß. Es ist einfach was anderes!


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2012)

Hab noch nie auf nem Emulator gezockt, wenn ich Retro spielen will, hol ich meine ganzen alten Nintendo Sachen einfach ausm Schrank^^



Wrynn schrieb:


> [...]
> mein die batterie von pokemon blau


Schon klar, die kannst du nämlich auch wechseln.


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

ich weiss - hat aber nicht geklappt habe es nach der anleitung gemacht


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2012)

Dann halt auf ebay für 5€ ne funktionierende Version holen wo die Batterie noch nicht alle ist^^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann halt auf ebay für 5€ ne funktionierende Version holen wo die Batterie noch nicht alle ist^^



Aber in ein paar jahren sind die alle alle.


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber in ein paar jahren sind die alle alle.


Bis dahin hat er dann gelernt die Batterien richtig auszutauschen 

Btw Mwahaha Wolf&Eddy vs R-Type ist zu geil^^ Wie Wolf sich da aufregt *g*
Aber ich weiß noch als ich das damals mim GB gespielt hab dass das teilweise echt mies schwer war^^


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2012)

http://features.peta...d-white-parody/


hach, PETA wird immer lächerlicher...

Obwohl Spaß macht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QfCiad6Tm_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



HEUTE LIVE ICH KÖNNTE HEULEN


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GtUxPg9jRLM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Serj ist echt hammer


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2012)

Warum liegt hier Stroh?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Warum liegt hier Stroh?



Und wieso hast du ne Maske auf?


Ne mom...dann wär ich ja die Frau.... HALT STOP REFLOX!


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2012)

Naja.... dann blas doch ein paar Seifenblasen!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2012)

Der Porno ist verdammt schlecht


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2012)

Lutschen bis das Weisse kommt... ICH LIEBE KINDERSCHOKOLADE!


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

der nachtschwärmer hat mich verdorben habe erstmal an was total anderes gedacht besonders weil ihr 3 oder 4 ja immer so untereinander kuschelt und oben noch sean was geschrieben hat


----------



## EspCap (12. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> der nachtschwärmer hat mich verdorben habe erstmal an was total anderes gedacht besonders weil ihr 3 oder 4 ja immer so untereinander kuschelt und oben noch sean was geschrieben hat






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich fühl mich gut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (12. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> der nachtschwärmer hat mich verdorben...



???

Der Nachtschwärmer? Das nenne ich Kokettieren mit Naivität auf hohem Niveau. Du brauchtest nicht wirklich den Nachtschwärmer, um Reflox falsch zu verstehen, oder?


----------



## Olliruh (12. Oktober 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

das ist schon der pränachmittag oli ^^


----------



## Olliruh (12. Oktober 2012)

Morgen ist die Zeit wenn meine Freundin weg ist.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt fühle ich mich so, und das nach einem 45 Sekunden Telefonat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Jetzt fühle ich mich so, und das nach einem 45 Sekunden Telefonat.




LOL

Was is passiert?




edit: Doppel-LOL... ins Quote geantwortet


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2012)

Werkstatt hat angerufen und mir mitgeteilt, dass die vorderen Bremsen auch getauscht werden müssen. Zusammen mit dem Rest der kleinen Inspektion werde ich Montag 900,- Tacken los. 

Kann man da verstehen, wieso meine Laune nicht so dolle ist?!


----------



## ZAM (12. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Werkstatt hat angerufen und mir mitgeteilt, dass die vorderen Bremsen auch getauscht werden müssen. Zusammen mit dem Rest der kleinen Inspektion werde ich Montag 900,- Tacken los.
> 
> Kann man da verstehen, wieso meine Laune nicht so dolle ist?!



Nebenkostenabrechnung ... -.-


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Overlay Attached Wii

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3ZxW93XjFc&t=2m25s


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nebenkostenabrechnung ... -.-


Wat?    
Dafür geht die Hälfte der Einkommenssteuer Rückerstattung drauf. Auto fahren wird langsam wirklich zum Luxus.


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

zam meint damit sein diesjährige abrechnung für heizung und co ist angekommen und er ist wohl im minus

ich block erstmal wieder die banner - auf der haupseite stören sie beim artikel anklicken und und seit ich was im "ich habe was neues gepostet habe" kriege aktion sorgendrind werbung


----------



## Noxiel (12. Oktober 2012)

Das "Wat?" sollte mein Unglauben ausdrücken, dass ZAM wohl den ganzen letzten Winter bei offenen Fenstern geheizt haben muß, wenn er 900 Euro nachzahlen muß.


----------



## Konov (12. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wat?
> Dafür geht die Hälfte der Einkommenssteuer Rückerstattung drauf. Auto fahren wird langsam wirklich zum Luxus.



Das hör ich öfter in den letzten Monaten... ist auch so... wer Kohle sparen will, fährt Bike

Oder wenns weiter weg is, halt Bahn. Aber die is auch teuer. ^^


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

naja 900 euro sind es bei ihm nicht aber wir wissen ja nicht wie zam wohnt vieleicht hat seine wohnung keine wärme dämmung oder unter und neben ihm wohnt niemand dann muss er schonmal mehr zahlen


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2012)

Okay, ich habe keine Munition mehr und werde von einem Verrückten beobachtet...aber noch ist Ravenholm ganz okay, die Facehugger sind ja einfach mit der Brechstange zu beseitigen...
Moment mal..

WAS IST DAS


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Okay, ich habe keine Munition mehr und werde von einem Verrückten beobachtet...aber noch ist Ravenholm ganz okay, die Facehugger sind ja einfach mit der Brechstange zu beseitigen...
> Moment mal..
> 
> WAS IST DAS







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eQykqM_UmFg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin schon so weit, dass ich meine Videos angucke, die ich beim Spielen aufgenommen habe, und mich frage, wie ich von *Kohl*e auf Helmut komme ... Oh Mann, der Wortwitz ist noch schlechter als der mit Alicia *Kies* ...

Und das Hochladen dauert auch ewig ... Blöde Internetverbindung, 32000 KBit/s im Download, aber die sind zu geizig, um mehr als 1 MBit/s Upload zu ermöglichen (bei 64000 hat man dann 2 MBit/s und bei 128000 hat man 4 Mbit/s, also mehr wäre eigentlich möglich - auch bei 32000).

1 MBit/s ist einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß, zumindest für die Leute, die Videos in 1080p bei Youtube hochladen, auch wenn es nur 1 bis 1,5 GB pro Video sind.

Ist wer bei der Telekom und hat VDSL und weiß, ob da die Internetverbindung gedrosselt wird nach 200 GB im Monat?


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2012)

Oh Gott, Mago macht Let's Plays... DER UNTERGANG IST NAH!


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Oh Gott, Mago macht Let's Plays... DER UNTERGANG IST NAH!


Wieso? :O Verstehe ich nicht ...


----------



## Ogil (12. Oktober 2012)

"Und dann geht man hier durch und da kommt auch schon der erste Gegner. Geht das Mikro ueberhaupt? Hallo? Hallo? Warum ruckelt das jetzt? Ich muss glaub erstmal aufruesten. Gna - und da hat mich der erste Gegner erledigt. Die Maus hat gehangen und das Bild war schwarz - kein Wunder also!"


----------



## H2OTest (12. Oktober 2012)

Reflox: Ich bin der Magogan 5000 der Lets Play Roboter


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2012)

Zerstören! Zerstören!


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> "Und dann geht man hier durch und da kommt auch schon der erste Gegner. Geht das Mikro ueberhaupt? Hallo? Hallo? Warum ruckelt das jetzt? Ich muss glaub erstmal aufruesten. Gna - und da hat mich der erste Gegner erledigt. Die Maus hat gehangen und das Bild war schwarz - kein Wunder also!"


Haha ... naja, mir ist es passiert, dass es geruckelt hat, dann habe ich aber die Aufnahme gelöscht und mit dem letzten Spielstand vor der Aufnahme erneut aufgenommen ^^ Aber das Video muss ich nun erstmal hochladen ...

Weiß nicht, ob ich meinen Youtube-Kanal hier posten darf, aber es würde wohl eh keiner rauf gehen xD


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Oh Gott, Mago macht Let's Plays... DER UNTERGANG IST NAH!



ne der kommt wenn rebecca black am 21ten dezember ihr album rausbringt


----------



## Legendary (12. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Haha ... naja, mir ist es passiert, dass es geruckelt hat, dann habe ich aber die Aufnahme gelöscht und mit dem letzten Spielstand vor der Aufnahme erneut aufgenommen ^^ Aber das Video muss ich nun erstmal hochladen ...
> 
> Weiß nicht, ob ich meinen Youtube-Kanal hier posten darf, aber es würde wohl eh keiner rauf gehen xD



Poste ihn mal, will sehen ob du wirklich so ein Affe bist.


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2012)

Hey, nichts gegen Affen ^^

Okay, dann poste ich halt meinen Kanal: http://www.youtube.com/user/MagoganLP

Gibt aber erst ein Video in ... naja ... leider sehr schlechter Tonqualität


----------



## Legendary (12. Oktober 2012)

Joa habn grad eh gefunden...blöd wenn man überall Magogan heißt.  

Ich hörs mir grad an.


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

da fällt mir ein müsste auch mal wieder basteln - youtube hat ja bis aufs star wars video nichts mehr gesperrt ^^


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Joa habn grad eh gefunden...blöd wenn man überall Magogan heißt.
> 
> Ich hörs mir grad an.


Tja, ich brauch mich nicht verstecken im Gegensatz zu dir ^^ *hust* Wieso sonst hast du deinen Namen auf buffed geändert?


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

rave ist out ^^ 

legend... wait for it.... ary

ist in ^^


----------



## Legendary (12. Oktober 2012)

Kannst mich ja suchen auf YT, hab da noch meinen alten Namen. :>

Gibt nur nix zu sehen außer ner Favoritenliste und paar uralten Kurzvideos die ich mal hochgeladen hab.


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

selbst gebastelt oder spiele aufgenommen oder was haste da gemacht legend ?

bei mir bunt gemischt ^^


----------



## Legendary (12. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9fcgNAeELZg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



:>


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2012)

bist du das ?

bei mir halt ohne meine stimme und meist halt trailer/music mashup oder intro/enden von spielen ^^

oder sinnlose sachen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zjV3ajirJ_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3qDg7oQ4c-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder als ich mal blood diamond mit shakira waka waka gemischt habe ^^

interessant sind auch die wiedergabe orte ^^


----------



## Legendary (12. Oktober 2012)

Ne bin nicht ich, ich seh doch ganz anders aus, sieht man auch im Profil. Oo Das istn ehemaliger Kumpel der gut österreichisch nachmachen kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2012)

BESTERABEND GESTERN ICH HAB SERJ TANKIAN DIE HAND GEGEBEN ASUIGHASZGDFHASLDHJIUSHDAISHDASPODIHASDPUIHSDPASJKH ASZGD ASZDGASKDGAZOSDGAASGD ASG 

Könnte wieder heulen, es war unbeschreiblich


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, weiß jemand, wo ich eine Playlist für Minecraft herbekomme, die ich im Let's Play verwenden kann, ohne Urheberrechte zu verletzen?


----------



## ego1899 (13. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> BESTERABEND GESTERN ICH HAB SERJ TANKIAN DIE HAND GEGEBEN ASUIGHASZGDFHASLDHJIUSHDAISHDASPODIHASDPUIHSDPASJKH ASZGD ASZDGASKDGAZOSDGAASGD ASG
> 
> Könnte wieder heulen, es war unbeschreiblich



Dann hast du ihm auch hoffentlich gesagt das er mit SOAD wieder gute Musik machen soll wie früher und nich so Scheißalben fabrizieren soll wie in den letzten Jahren


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, weiß jemand, wo ich eine Playlist für Minecraft herbekomme, die ich im Let's Play verwenden kann, ohne Urheberrechte zu verletzen?



in deutschland vergess es - da sperrt die gema sogar videos wo du vögel in der natur aufgezeichnet hast


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dann hast du ihm auch hoffentlich gesagt das er mit SOAD wieder gute Musik machen soll wie früher und nich so Scheißalben fabrizieren soll wie in den letzten Jahren



Sag mir mal bitte nen Zeitpunkt, wo System keine gute Musik gemacht haben. 

Und in diesem Zusammenhang das Wort 'Scheiße' in den Mund zu nehmen ist eine Schande. Übrigens, das letzte Album kam 2005 raus.


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Oktober 2012)

geht sich vermutlich mehr um serjs solo sachen und scars on broadway


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Oktober 2012)

Gut ok, das macht Sinn.  Trotzdem würde sie nicht als Scheiße bezeichnen. Der Unterschied zu von Serj Solo Sachen zu dem SOAD Zeug ist zwar zu erkennen, aber nicht soo groß.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Oktober 2012)

I'm breaking the habit... tonight


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a-snfaG2JH8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



JEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEWWWWW!

Oh yeah, i forgot. It's a Disney Universe.


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

für unsere gangname style fans ^^


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> in deutschland vergess es - da sperrt die gema sogar videos wo du vögel in der natur aufgezeichnet hast


Oo WTF! Naja, will nur bisschen die Stimmung hervorheben, z.B. durch Kampfgeräusche, wenn man angegriffen wird - oder durch friedliche Musik beim Bauen oder so^^


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

du könntest selbst singen oder musik machen ^^


----------



## win3ermute (13. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> selbst singen



Beim letzten Versuch dieser Art sind hier die Tauben tot vom Dach gefallen und der Tierschutzbund wollte mich verklagen...


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2012)

Tach ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Tach ^^



*Nasse Wurzeln vor Konov leg*


----------



## H2OTest (13. Oktober 2012)

Hmm dann denkt Konov an das gelbe Quietscheentchen


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hmm dann denkt Konov an das gelbe Quietscheentchen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die hier?


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2012)

Rendern dauert echt lange - vor allem, wenn man nebenbei noch Youtube-Videos guckt ... Bei der Dauer, dem Stromverbrauch und dem Strompreis lohnt sich ja bald die Anschaffung eines neuen Prozessors, der mehr Rechenleistung bei geringerem Verbrauch hat ... Oo

Wenn wirklich auf den Strompreis noch 5 Cent drauf kommen, zahle ich bald 30 Cent pro Kilowattstunde. Wem das zu viel ist, kann zum Beispiel ja über die Anschaffung stromsparender Geräte nachdenken, beispielsweise einem neuen Kühlschrank. Als Hartz-IV-Empfänger kann man dann gleich doppelt sparen: Weil der Kühlschrank so teuer war, kann man sich keine Lebensmittel mehr kaufen, die man dort hineinstellen könnte, somit kann man den Kühlschrank auch ganz ausmachen und spart noch mehr Strom ^^


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Nasse Wurzeln vor Konov leg*



Bin schon drüber!


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ejDK3lYntAw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Boah scheiße ich krieg mich nimmer ein


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3w4LtD_p53Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Oktober 2012)

Banksy <3


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



moin


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

sonst noch bei jemand buffed.de down bzw sehr langsam ?


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sonst noch bei jemand buffed.de down bzw sehr langsam ?



Nö. Ich koche grad.


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2012)

was kochste den ?

Nuss Püree mit Dill ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wGPGSyCreJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> was kochste den ?
> 
> Nuss Püree mit Dill ?



Püree stimmt sogar... sprich Kartoffelbrei, Tofu und Reis...

Merkwürdige Mischung aber mir ist nix besseres eingefallen


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Witz war Lustig bis er in die Pubertät kam


----------



## ego1899 (13. Oktober 2012)

Naaaa ihr Kellerkinder, wieder mal daheim am Samstag Abend?


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2012)

Wie immer 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch, ich hab mir auch nix vorgenommen am Wochenende. Ich erfülle voll und ganz das Klischee und suchte XCOM...

Zu geil der Kommentar von dem Kommandanten den man da hat, der im Hauptmenü ab und an mal irgendwelche Sprüche bringt.

"Wir machen das jetzt schon seit Tagen, ich will nur noch in mein Bett" hat er gesagt xD

Da musste ich dann doch schmunzeln und mir viel auf das es doch wieder 5 Uhr morgens war...


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Naaaa ihr Kellerkinder, wieder mal daheim am Samstag Abend?



Es soll Leute geben, die Samstags arbeiten und dann kein Bogg mehr haben, abends feiern zu gehen sondern lieber am PC suchten ^^

Das erinnert mich daran, dass ich demnächst noch weniger Zeit haben werde


----------



## Reflox (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich zock ein bisschen RDR im Multiplayer. Wie jeden Abend in letzter Zeit


----------



## ego1899 (13. Oktober 2012)

Was heißt Samstags arbeiten, mir reicht das schon wenn ich die ganze Woche arbeiten muss, da brauch ich nich noch jedes Wochenende wegrennen...
Bin ja am WE auch immer fußballtechnisch unterwegs, da is so ne Länderspielpause auch mal ganz entspannend ^^


----------



## Konov (13. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Was heißt Samstags arbeiten, mir reicht das schon wenn ich die ganze Woche arbeiten muss, da brauch ich nich noch jedes Wochenende wegrennen...
> Bin ja am WE auch immer fußballtechnisch unterwegs, da is so ne Länderspielpause auch mal ganz entspannend ^^



Hmm, wobei ich viele kenne, die in der Woche arbeiten und dann das Wochenende praktisch IMMER zum feiern nutzen.
Ist wohl aber auch so ne Angewohnheit, weil sie in der Woche halt den ganzen Tag im Büro hängen oder so.... am WE muss dann die Luft raus...


----------



## Konov (14. Oktober 2012)

MORGÄN


----------



## Magogan (14. Oktober 2012)

Oh Mann, mein PC ist nur mit Rendern beschäftigt ...

Hallo zusammen^^


----------



## ego1899 (14. Oktober 2012)

Moooooin!

Mein PC is nur mit XCOM beschäftigt


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> WOOOHOOOO








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GTQem4e9rGM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (14. Oktober 2012)

Hehe jaaa ich mochte Halo immer irgendwie... ^^

Besonders den Multiplayer... Damals frustrierend für mich, da ich der einzige war mit ner XBOX, aber nach all den Jahren und dem Release der 360 haben sich auch Leute gefunden die auch mit mir spielen...
Wenn auch mit mäßigem Erfolg 

Und da es ja am 6.11. erst rauskommen soll freut mich das natürlich um ein vielfaches


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (14. Oktober 2012)

reflox, funkt nicht


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2012)

du musst auch die grafik mit der maus anklicken und dann nach rechts schieben

ansonsten an zam wenden dann ist der touch screen vom forum defekt


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2012)

Goooooood Moooorning Vietnaaaaaaaaaaaam

Lock n load, lets get ready to rumbleeeeeeeee


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Oktober 2012)

Vor einigen Wochen meldete ich in einem DotA-Spiel einen anderen Spieler, der fluchend nach 5 Minuten aus dem Spiel raus ist, weil wir ja alle zu doof wären und beschissen spielen. Er bekam daraufhin einen Timeban und verlor seine Adminrechte, da es angeblich nicht das erste Mal war, das er für seine 4 Teamkollegen auf die Weise das Spiel ruiniert.
In der Folgezeit wurde ich des Öfteren von ihm angeflüstert, zumeist mitten in Spielen, was für ein Idiot ich doch wäre, ihn zu melden. Irgendwann wurde es mir zu viel und ich stellte nach Absprache mit dem Headadmin einen Screenshot ins Clan Forum, woraufhin er nochmals für einige Tage gebannt wurde mit Aussicht auf einen permanenten Ban, da er auch hier wohl mehrfach in seinen Spielen "flamt".

Nun ist er wieder da und hasst mich entgültig. Ständig treffen wir aufeinander und es kommen immer dumme Kommentare wie "passt auf, der meldet allen Scheiß", er macht mich für ALLES verantwortlich, wechselt sofort das Team, um bloß nicht mit mir spielen zu müssen. Zuletzt wurde mir sogar vermehrt vorgeworfen, das ich nur Spieler melde, weil ich auf eine Admin-Position aus bin...

Witzig daran ist ja ... Jedes Spiel gegen mich verliert er, erst gestern drehten wir noch ein Spiel, was eigentlich verloren schien.


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2012)

Tja, am besten Ignore würd ich sagen ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Tja, am besten Ignore würd ich sagen ^^




Wäre ja verdammt einfach. Leider hält ein Ignore nur bis zum ausloggen. Außerdem ist dieses kindische Verhalten fast schon wieder witzig, eben weil der Typ überhaupt nicht einsichtig ist und immer sofort aufspringt, wenn er mich im Clanchannel oder vor einem Spiel sieht.


----------



## Konov (15. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wäre ja verdammt einfach. Leider hält ein Ignore nur bis zum ausloggen.



Oh na das sollten sie aber schleunigst verbessern....


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Oh na das sollten sie aber schleunigst verbessern....




Das Spiel (Warcraft 3) ist 9 Jahre alt, da wurde sogar der Support für Windows XP eingestellt. Da wird wohl nichts mehr verbessert


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Moooooin! Was für ein wunderschöner Tag! 25 Grad, die Sonne lacht, ich glaube heute wird gegrillt... 





seanbuddha schrieb:


> Alles Memmen seid ihr! Ich geh gleich ersma Arbeiten xD



Keine Zeit, musste bis 12 Uhr schlafen


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2012)

Ich hasse dich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2012)

Heute die ersten Zwischennoten bekommen, ich hab wohl nen glatten 2er Schnitt  

Lernen hilft wirklich, ich wollte es kaum glauben


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeen!

Letzte Woche war endlich endlich XCom: Enemy Unknown - Release. Muss sagen, bin begeistert vom Spiel  Es bietet fast all das, was ich davon erwartet hatte. Leider halt auch nur fast, hat ein paar Dinge die mir fehlen, wie beispielsweise dass wenn man daneben schiesst, dass dahinterstehende Ziele nicht getroffen werden und sowas. Aber im Grossen und Ganzen ist das Spiel absolut top!
Wer mein Review lesen will, kann das im XCOM: Enemy Unkown - Thread


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Hm naja, in nur einem Fall kann da der Zufall mitgespielt haben, jetzt gilt es eine Studie daraus zu machen. Also brav weiter lernen und gucken, ob sich das wiederholen lässt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2012)

Wer weiß, hätte ich mal früher während meiner Fachabi Zeit so gelernt wie jetzt... wär mehr drin gewesen... aber nein, ich musste ja zocken und feiern 

Aber wie sagt man so schön, aus Fehlern lernt man.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Jaaa ich wär auch gern nochmal jung, aber was will man machen...

Ich weiß noch früher immer die Sprüche die mir damals schon zu den Ohren rausgehangen haben... "Sei froh das du noch zur Schule gehst" und so...
Hätte niemals gedacht das ich selber mal so Dinger raushaue


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2012)

Hat jmd nen MS Office key ?


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hat jmd nen MS Office key ?


Ja, Microsoft





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zXDo4dL7SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2012)

._. 
pleite sein & eine facharbeit schreiben zu müssen verträgt sich nicht gut.


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2012)

http://www.openoffice.org/de/

gibt es noch


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn Du nur ein Schreibprogramm brauchst, gibts OpenOffice. Ansonsten gibts noch Google Docs, aber dafür brauchst nen (kostenlosen) Google-Account. Oder Du fragst mal Deine RL-Kumpels, ob noch jemand ein altes Word hat, das er nimmer braucht.

Oder Du fragst mal an Deiner Schule, ob die an nem Schüler-/Studentenprogramm mit Microsoft teilnehmen, dann hätten die eventuell ne Office-Lizenz für Dich übrig.


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hat jmd nen MS Office key ?



Joa glaub schon.
Was für ne Version denn?


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2012)

2010


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Probier mal den hier:



Spoiler



Haha habt ihr doch jetzt nich ernsthaft geglaubt, den gibts per PN



Da gibts aber auch Unterschiede. Home & Student, professional plus...


----------



## Olliruh (15. Oktober 2012)

Hat geklappt ,danke


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

HOORAY! \.O./


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2012)

YES ICH KANN MEINEN LEHRVERTRAG FÜR NÄCHSTES JAHR UNTERSCHREIBEN GEHEN! NAILED IT BITCHES!


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> YES ICH KANN MEINEN LEHRVERTRAG FÜR NÄCHSTES JAHR UNTERSCHREIBEN GEHEN! NAILED IT BITCHES!


Gz  In welche Richtung gehts?


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2012)

Danke. Ich mach eine als Kaufmann im erweiterten Profil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2012)

Glückwunsch Flöxchen, Kaufmann ist zumindest theoretisch ziemlich öde, aber ein Job für die Zukunft


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2012)

Hab zwar keine Ahnung was "im erweiterten Profil" bedeutet, aber Hauptsache Du trägst immer nen schicken Hut und ein grosses Buch mit Dir rum und erscheinst wichtig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Flöxchen, Kaufmann ist zumindest theoretisch ziemlich öde, aber ein Job für die Zukunft



Mir machts Spass 

@Davatar

Es gibt b-profil (basis, das leichte) E-Profil (erweitert, ist etwas schwieriger als b) und M-Profil (Das ist mit einer Berufsmittelschule verknüpft)


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mir machts Spass
> 
> @Davatar
> 
> Es gibt b-profil (basis, das leichte) E-Profil (erweitert, ist etwas schwieriger als b) und M-Profil (Das ist mit einer Berufsmittelschule verknüpft)


Also ist das dann wohl so?

B-Profil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



E-Profil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und M-Profil:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. Oktober 2012)

So in der Art.

Aber am besten ist F-Profil: Flöxchen-Profil.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2012)

Wie geil, mein Guild Wars Account wurde ja letztens gehackt, nun hab ich ihn wieder plus eine Level 20 Kriegerin...  Ach auch nochmal ein Lob an den Support von ArenaNet, ich musste nie länger als 20 Minuten auf eine Antwort warten (und das an einem Sonntag!).

(und voll grünes Equip und 2 Gold, da war wohl jmd am farmen  )


----------



## ego1899 (15. Oktober 2012)

Das selbe hatte ich mit meinem D3 Account. Hab mir alle Items wieder herstellen lassen, aber war im Endeffekt um ein paar Millionen Gold reicher... Da war wohl ebenso jemand farmen


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen!


----------



## Magogan (16. Oktober 2012)

Musst du nicht zur Uni, Konov?


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Erst um 10 muss er da sein, bis dahin versucht er sich auszunüchtern


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Erst um 10 muss er da sein, bis dahin versucht er sich auszunüchtern



so siehts aus... immer noch leicht schwindelig 
Naja heute zum glück nur bis mittags, danach sind nur Veranstaltungen die kein Mensch braucht, z.b. gemeinsam in der Mensa essen 
das kann ich auch alleine.... werde mich also heut nachmittag nochmal schön hinlegen können


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2012)

Weichei...


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Weichei...



Und das von dir!


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2012)

O_o Was soll das denn heißen?


----------



## Konov (16. Oktober 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> O_o Was soll das denn heißen?



Dass ich so einen Kommentar von dir nicht erwartet hätte vielleicht 

Da spricht doch nur der blanke Neid


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2012)

Ah... okay... das kann ich akzeptieren...


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (16. Oktober 2012)

Mein Link

Power rangers meets little Pony...irgendwie witzig ^^


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte noch viel länger schafen können, aber bin trotzdem aufgestanden...

Na is das cool, oder is das cool...? 
Und wenn ich Bock hab leg ich mich einfach wieder hin!


----------



## LarsW (16. Oktober 2012)

Morgen..
Kann bitte einer meinen Chef umbringen.Biete meinen 20€ Gewinn von der Baumgartner Wetter.
(Seit zwei Wochen überstunden- 10 Stunden Arbeitstage!Die Bude nur zum Schlafen sehen ist so geil! )


----------



## Wynn (16. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich hab absolut keine Ahnung wovon du da gerade redest, aber ich möchte es glaube ich auch gar nicht genauer wissen xD
> 
> Es reicht wenn es dir den Schlaf raubt, ich brauch das nich auch noch




um meinen schlaf brachte es mich nicht und ich wette sean und co wissen worum es geht ^^


----------



## Davatar (16. Oktober 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnn!!!

Gestern XCOM: Enemy Unknown beendet, tolles Spiel  Sobald ich Zeit hab werd ichs auf dem Iron Man - Mode durchspielen (speichern während den Karteneinsätzen nicht möglich). Freu mich jetzt schon drauf


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab echt eeeewig auf XCOM gewartet, aber das ich es nach 2 Tagen durch hatte hat dann schon ein wenig genervt und ich hab mir echt Zeit gelassen und die "Hauptmission" teilweise ne ganze Weile liegen lassen...
Aber Spaß gemacht hat es trotzdem, auch wenn es ruhig etwas komplexer hätte sein dürfen. Aber es war auf jeden Fall sehr knackig, hab nicht auf Normal gespielt, sondern auf Schwer. Auf Unmöglich wäre mir das dann wohl doch zu frustrierend gewesen ^^
Und Iron-Man Mode extra nochmal durchspielen brauch ich dann auch wie ein Loch im Kopp...

Trotz der kleinen Macken (Kamera, 4x vorbei geschossen bei 92% Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit, oder mal 86% obwohl ne Wand dazwischen ist o.O) trotzdem ein super Spiel. Neue Referenz im Taktik-Bereich würde ich jetzt für übertrieben halten, allerdings weiß ich auch nich was es da sonst noch gibt auf dem Gebiet, ist sonst nich so mein Ding...

Bin ja mal gespannt was da evtl. an Mods, oder Addons kommt, hab ich noch gar nix drüber gelesen bisher...


----------



## Davatar (16. Oktober 2012)

Demnächst soll noch ein anderer XCOM-Clone rauskommen: Xenonauts
Davon gibts wohl auch ne Demo, hab die aber noch nicht angetestet.


----------



## Wynn (16. Oktober 2012)

ist das spiel den überhaupt modbar ?


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Keine Ahnung, noch nich wahrscheinlich, aber würde sich doch eigentlich anbieten...


----------



## Wynn (16. Oktober 2012)

weil viele spiele heutzutage nicht modbar sind weil entweder für die konsole mit entwickelt oder man möchte lieber selbst was als dlc verkaufen


----------



## Davatar (16. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> weil viele spiele heutzutage nicht modbar sind weil entweder für die konsole mit entwickelt oder man möchte lieber selbst was als dlc verkaufen


Gibt ja auch ne XBOX-Version davon. Aber ob das Mods ausschliesst, ka... Was ich mir wünschen würde wäre ein Mod in dems mehr verschiedene Waffen gäbe, der Techtree ein kleines Bisschen (aber nicht allzu viel) grösser ist und diese blöden Uber-Aliens am Schluss, die mit jedem Schuss garantiert treffen, dann eben auch danebenschiessen könnten. Oder ein Mod in dem man mal die Aliens spielen kann und den den Planeten erobern soll, das wär auch mal was


----------



## ego1899 (16. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> weil viele spiele heutzutage nicht modbar sind weil entweder für die konsole mit entwickelt oder man möchte lieber selbst was als dlc verkaufen



Hm ja stimmt ist mittlerweile ja eigentlich schon Standard, dass hab ich gar nich bedacht ^^

Und Davatar:

Die schießen auch mal vorbei, wenn du sie mit Mieser Trip, oder Deckungsfeuer bearbeitest  Sogar auf schwer... Aber zugegebenermaßen sehr selten...


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2012)

MORGEN


----------



## Ellesmere (17. Oktober 2012)

Morähnn!


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2012)

Wüüüäääähhhhh... Ahoi! 

Hm ich dachte irgendwie heute sollte es gutes Wetter geben, aber doch erst morgen wie ich sehe...


----------



## Davatar (17. Oktober 2012)

Morgen!

Hab gestern vom ersten Schneeunfall des Jahres gelesen ^^ Das heisst für mich: Bald beginnt die Snowboard-Saison


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MomoTastic (17. Oktober 2012)

Frechheit! Will auch Schluss! Hab nicht mal Freitags zum Mittag hin Feierabend. *schmoll*


----------



## Davatar (17. Oktober 2012)

MomoTastic schrieb:


> Frechheit! Will auch Schluss! Hab nicht mal Freitags zum Mittag hin Feierabend. *schmoll*


?


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2012)

MomoTastic schrieb:


> Frechheit! Will auch Schluss! Hab nicht mal Freitags zum Mittag hin Feierabend. *schmoll*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kV4vHpqrj6E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Weiß jemand, wie ich mehr Abonnenten für meinen Youtube-Channel bekommen kann?


----------



## Wynn (17. Oktober 2012)

Brüste !

aber da du keine hast bleibt nur das du durch originalität durchstichts aber der lets play bereich ist schwer umkämpft


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2012)

Füge "720p" und "Original" zu deinen Videotiteln hinzu


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Füge "720p" und "Original" zu deinen Videotiteln hinzu


Hä? Ist doch aber in 1080p ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2012)

Es gibt Tausend von Leuten wie du, die versuchen, jetzt auf die LP Schiene aufzuspringen. Stell dir einfach mal vor du wärst ein "normaler" User und würdest nach einem guten LPer suchen. Du wärst von dem schieren Angebot erschlagen, Minecraft hier, LoL da. 

Ich würde einfach schauen, dass ich mich natürlich gebe und "Ich selbst" bin. Spiele auch mal Games, die nicht jeder 0815 LPer macht, und bitte kein Minecraft. 

Joa, jeder Youtuber, der momentan erfolgreich ist, hatte gewisses Glück. Von nix kommt nix


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2012)

Achso, ja wenn du eh in HD sendest dann erübrigt sich das


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Achso, ja wenn du eh in HD sendest dann erübrigt sich das


Aber gibt es nicht vielleicht trotzdem noch Möglichkeiten, ein wenig mehr als 3 Zuschauer zu bekommen? ^^

Will halt schon, dass auch jemand das guckt, wenn ich mir die Mühe mache, dauernd zu spielen ... Wobei das Spielen nicht das Problem ist, das Rendern, Hochladen und Titel-Ausdenken ist immer anstrengend bzw. zeitaufwendig ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber gibt es nicht vielleicht trotzdem noch Möglichkeiten, ein wenig mehr als 3 Zuschauer zu bekommen? ^^
> 
> Will halt schon, dass auch jemand das guckt, wenn ich mir die Mühe mache, dauernd zu spielen ... Wobei das Spielen nicht das Problem ist, das Rendern, Hochladen und Titel-Ausdenken ist immer anstrengend bzw. zeitaufwendig ...



Glaubst du wirklich, das einfach sofort 10.000 Leute deine Videos ansehen ? Du bist nur einer unter vielen. Zu vielen.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2012)

Also du streamst auch, oder lädst du nur Videos hoch?

Tja keine Ahnung ich denke mal wenn man ganz am Anfang auf en Zug mit aufgesprungen ist, dann is das sicher einfacher. Kann man auch sonst so originell und witzig sein, wenn es keiner sieht der das dann irgendwie empfiehlt, oder sonstwie verbreitet ^^

Fang doch einfach an das in deine Signatur zu packen, oder noch besser poste einfach die Links in nahezu jedem Thread den du hier auf Buffed finden kannst, irgendjemand wird schon drauf klicken


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2012)

Hoi Kinder


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Glaubst du wirklich, das einfach sofort 10.000 Leute deine Videos ansehen ? Du bist nur einer unter vielen. Zu vielen.


Naja, etwas mehr als 3 wären echt nicht schlecht ^^ Hab ja gar nicht von 10.000 oder 100.000.000.000 oder so gesprochen ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, etwas mehr als 3 wären echt nicht schlecht ^^ Hab ja gar nicht von 10.000 oder 100.000.000.000 oder so gesprochen ^^



Glaub mir, da kannst noch lange warten. Ohne irgendwo bei nem YouTuber in den Arrrr zu kriechen wird das ziemlich schwierig.

Vorallem bei Minecraft. MINECRAFT!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Oktober 2012)

http://fernsehkritik...olge-102/Start/

Wieder neues draußen ^^


Ja Reflox ich weiss du magst Holger nicht aber stfu^^


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja Reflox ich weiss du magst Holger nicht aber stfu^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Glaub mir, da kannst noch lange warten. Ohne irgendwo bei nem YouTuber in den Arrrr zu kriechen wird das ziemlich schwierig.
> 
> Vorallem bei Minecraft. MINECRAFT!


Ich würde ja was anderes machen, aber Minecraft ist halt ein tolles Spiel, wo man auch mal kreativ sein kann, im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen. Naja, ich könnte Let's Play WoW machen, aber die WoW-Spieler kotzt das Spiel ja schon selber an und sie kennen alles, sodass sie in meinem Let's Play nichts Neues sehen würden mögen das Spiel so extrem, dass sie die Videos gar nicht gucken können, weil sie nur am Spielen sind.

Ne, im Ernst, was soll ich denn spielen? Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011? xD ... Oder Paketdienstsimulator mit der Ingo-Lenssen-Kamera xD Ups, ne, gab's schon ^^ (Haha, ihr müsst euch echt mal Gronkhs Let's Play vom Paketdienstsimulator angucken xD


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich würde ja was anderes machen, aber Minecraft ist halt ein tolles Spiel, wo man auch mal kreativ sein kann, im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen.



Ein Minecraft LP ist das unkreativste auf diesem Planeten. 

Ne jetzt mal im Ernst, such dir ein Spiel, dass nicht so 0815 ist und du total magst. Wenn du gut bist, bekommst du auch Abos.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2012)

Orientiere dich doch einfach nicht an die 0815 LPer wie Gronkh, Sahahaharazar und sowat. Warum zockst du nicht mal ein Horror Spiel ? Gibt so wenig deutsche LPer, die was z.B. zu Amnesia oder zu Mods zu Half Life und sowat machen. (ich meine auch GUT machen).


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gibt so wenig deutsche LPer, die was z.B. zu Amnesia oder zu Mods zu Half Life und sowat machen.



HollyLp, CedwardLP... soll ich weitermachen?


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja aber wer will denn was zu so nem alten Käse sehen?


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Ja, aber dann muss ich die Videos als "ab 18" kennzeichnen (oder "ab 16" - je nach USK-Einstufung des Spiels), und ich weiß nicht, wie das geht ^^

Ne, ka, aber dafür müsste ich mir die Spiele auch erstmal kaufen ... ^^

Achja, streamen tue ich nicht, weil dafür mein Internet viel zu langsam ist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> HollyLp, CedwardLP... soll ich weitermachen?



PapaschlumpfLP, MamaschlumpfLP, BlaksdjalksjdLP, LetsplayLP, MinecraftLP.

Ja mir isses wurscht, ich schau aus gutem Grund keine deutschen Youtuber.. mach sonst deine Minecraft Videos weiter, vielleicht hast du ja Glück. Dich aber zu Wundern, dass du 3 Viewer hast ist ziemlich naiv. Ein schickes Design und ein Avatar wäre wohl auch vorteilhaft, schaut schon irgendwie langweilig aus dein Kanal.


----------



## Ogil (17. Oktober 2012)

Ein besserer Sprecher waer auch ne Idee. Diese Stimme zwischen Einschlafen und Rumjammern tut sich doch niemand fuer 15min an...


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> PapaschlumpfLP, MamaschlumpfLP, BlaksdjalksjdLP, LetsplayLP, MinecraftLP.
> 
> Ja mir isses wurscht, ich schau aus gutem Grund keine deutschen Youtuber..



Pfff, du hast wohl noch nie Peschdi gekuckt. Der ist einfach Porno.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8kZkAzXit70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (17. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ein besserer Sprecher waer auch ne Idee. Diese Stimme zwischen Einschlafen und Rumjammern tut sich doch niemand fuer 15min an...



Danke, ich hätte es mal wieder nicht besser sagen können.


BTW: Mach halt mal was vernünftiges in deinem Leben und wenn ich schon höre, dass du es anstrengend findest zu spielen...buddel dich bitte ein.

BTW2: Ein Black&White oder Anno Let´s play gibts sicherlich nicht so oft und das sind interessante Spiele.  No one lives forever, dass ich übrigens grad mal wieder spiele, ist sicherlich auch sehr gut geeignet um ein interessantes LP zu basteln.


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

Strategiespiele sind zu langweilig um zu LPen.


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ein besserer Sprecher waer auch ne Idee. Diese Stimme zwischen Einschlafen und Rumjammern tut sich doch niemand fuer 15min an...


Hey, du willst doch nicht etwa meine Stimme beleidigen? :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2012)

Ein C&C Campain Playthrough würde ich mir SOFORT anschauen, wenn das ordentlich gemacht wird. Oder auch Age of Empires, Duke Nukem, Doom usw. Oder auch alte NES/N64/Gamecube Spiele (Zelda Reihe). Würde mich alles interessieren, wie gesagt wenn es ORDENTLICH gemacht wird.


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Man, hab ich schlechte Laune. Und keine richtige Meinung, woher das kommt.

Bildlich gesprochen: in der Hand scharfe Handgranaten, die Füße stecken letharg im Morast.


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

Also ich finds am besten, wenn der LPer seinem Kumpel in Skype sagt er soll die Zuschauer mal 5 Minuten unterhalten, er hole sich jetztn Salamibrötchen


----------



## Ogil (17. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hey, du willst doch nicht etwa meine Stimme beleidigen? :O


Es ist garnicht die Stimme selbst - die ist im Grunde weniger nervig als ich erwartet haette. Aber der Tonfall. Wenn Du etwas gut findest und den Leuten praesentieren willst, dann leg halt mal bissl Schwung und Elan in die Stimme und verschluck nicht jede zweite Wortendung.


----------



## Legendary (17. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ein C&C Campain Playthrough würde ich mir SOFORT anschauen, wenn das ordentlich gemacht wird.



Dito, aber bitte nur C&C1, C&C Alarmstufe Rot oder C&C Tiberian Sun.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dito, aber bitte nur C&C1, C&C Alarmstufe Rot oder C&C Tiberian Sun.



Genau diese Teile meinte ich auch, der Rest ist ja bekanntlich crap  (Generals kann man sich auch noch geben),


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2012)

Nun macht den Mago doch net so fertig... solange ihr es nicht besser gemacht habt


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Nun macht den Mago doch net so fertig... solange ihr es nicht besser gemacht habt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2012)

Naivität muss halt bestraft werden. 

FATALITY !!!!!


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2012)

Also warum man sich generell anguckt wie andere Leute irgendwas zocken werde ich wohn nie ganz nachvollziehen können.
Bei irgendeinem neuen Spiel was ich noch nich habe, oder was noch nich erschienen ist meinetwegen, aber sonst...
Weil sie total lustig und voll PORNO sind? Meiner Erfahrung nach sind 90% davon die letzten Spackos und selbst wenn nicht hab ich doch echt besseres zu tun, ganz ehrlich...


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Weil sie total lustig und voll PORNO sind?



Peschdi ist porno. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also warum man sich generell anguckt wie andere Leute irgendwas zocken werde ich wohn nie ganz nachvollziehen können.



Ist es soviel anders, der Eintracht beim Fußball zuzuschauen?


----------



## Ogil (17. Oktober 2012)

Nein - weshalb ich auch beides nicht nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Legendary (17. Oktober 2012)

Ich mach mit Reflox ein "Hello Kitty - der Inselspaß" LP


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man alles verstehen würde, wäre das Leben auch langweilig.

Ich schau meine 5-6 LPer, ersetzt sozusagen das TV. Sind auch alle Englisch-sprachig, was mir viel mehr zusagt als Deutsch.


----------



## ego1899 (17. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Peschdi ist porno.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Legendary schrieb:


> Ich mach mit Reflox ein "Hello Kitty - der Inselspaß" LP



Irgendwie will Hello Kitty Online bei mir nicht funktionieren, ich hab keine Ahnung wieso... 



Fakebook schrieb:


> Ist es soviel anders, der Eintracht beim Fußball zuzuschauen?



Ja allemal, im Moment kann man das schon sagen  Schon die letzten 2 Jahre wieder mal eigentlich


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich mach mit Reflox ein "Hello Kitty - der Inselspaß" LP



yüah!


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2012)

Also ich hab mir bislang erst einmal ein LP angeschaut über das uralte "Startopia", weil ichs durch Zufall entdeckt hab und das Spiel damals extrem cool war...

Und wenns mich interessiert, sind LPs durchaus geeignet um nen kurzen Eindruck vom Spiel zu bekommen


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Es ist garnicht die Stimme selbst - die ist im Grunde weniger nervig als ich erwartet haette. Aber der Tonfall. Wenn Du etwas gut findest und den Leuten praesentieren willst, dann leg halt mal bissl Schwung und Elan in die Stimme und verschluck nicht jede zweite Wortendung.


Das liegt wohl eher daran, dass ich mich aufs Spielen konzentrieren muss, gleichzeitig Spielen und Reden ist nicht so leicht, wie man denkt.


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das liegt wohl eher daran, dass ich mich aufs Spielen konzentrieren muss, gleichzeitig Spielen und Reden ist nicht so leicht, wie man denkt.



Oh ich hab schonmal paar LPs aufgenommen. Ich find das geht recht leicht


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Hab immer noch schlechte Laune. Nach 100 Situps und einem Vodka-Lemon aber deutlich weniger schlecht.


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Oh ich hab schonmal paar LPs aufgenommen. Ich find das geht recht leicht


Kommt auch auf dass Spiel an. Gerade beim Bauen in Minecraft muss man sich oft sehr konzentrieren, wenn man nicht weiß, wie man es genau bauen soll - wenn man nur Stein auf Stein setzt, geht es ja noch, aber wenn man überlegen muss, welcher Stein wohin kommt, wird's schwieriger ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der bei Minecraft einfach mal losbaut?^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Oktober 2012)

Warum macht du (wenn schon) kein Hardcore Survival ? Gibt der Sache nochmal nen anderen Kick und sicherlich auch für Zuseher spannender, als wenn du 15 Minuten am überlegen bist, ob du den Block nun links oder rechts neben den anderen hinsetzt... 

Oder baue verschiedene Mods ein, die das Gameplay nochmal in eine andere Richtung lenken (Aether Mod - Tekkit - Herobrine - More Creatures)


----------



## Konov (17. Oktober 2012)

Auch wenn ich selbst nie ein LP gemacht hab, ich würde schätzen, dass es durchaus sinnvoll ist, so ein Video vorab zu planen und sich notizen zu machen und nicht einfach draufloszudaddeln. 
Dann könnte man vielleicht vermeiden, dass es nervige Pausen gibt


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Müsste mir vielleicht auch ein Zettel machen mit Themen, die ich ansprechen könnte, wenn ich gerade mal was Größeres baue ^^


----------



## Fakebook (17. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ein Video vorab zu planen und sich notizen zu machen



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Auch wenn es weniger um Gamer-Videos geht: aber wer kennt sie nicht - die Tutorials wissender Mitmenschen, die minutenlang plaudern 'ich zeige euch jetzt, wie man...' und dabei endlos lang kreisförmig mit der Maus über Buttons fahren, die man ohnehin nicht erkennt.


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Müsste mir vielleicht auch ein Zettel machen mit Themen, die ich ansprechen könnte, wenn ich gerade mal was Größeres baue ^^



Oder zieh dir halt nene Kumpel dazu. Wenn man zu 2t ist kommen da automatisch Themen. Er muss ja nicht mal mitspielen.


----------



## Magogan (17. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Oder zieh dir halt nene Kumpel dazu. Wenn man zu 2t ist kommen da automatisch Themen. Er muss ja nicht mal mitspielen.


Ist irgendwie blöd beim Spielen ein Kumpel dabei zu haben ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. Oktober 2012)

nah


----------



## LarsW (18. Oktober 2012)

Morgen!
Gestern "Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" gesehen.
Heute um 06:00Uhr mit Paranoia wach geworden,als der Song im Radio lief..


----------



## Numbe (18. Oktober 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Gestern "Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier" gesehen.
> Heute um 06:00Uhr mit Paranoia wach geworden,als der Song im Radio lief..



Wahaha...- Sehr gut. *g*
Ich habe mir heute Morgen überlegt, ob ich mir das Lied endlich mal aufs Handy packe und als Wecker missbrauche... 

Ja, die psychischen Folgeschäden sind mir bewusst und ich bin völljährig. Alles gut.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Oktober 2012)

Habe gestern verschlafen, den Wecker einfach nicht gehört. Daraufhin gestern Abend früher ins Bett.

Heute morgen stehe ich ohne Wecker das erste Mal auf: 5:24 (Wecker klingelt um 6:00). Aufstehen bedeutet hier tatsächlich aufstehen, Lichtschalter an, auf den Wecker auf der hohen Fensterback draufblicken. Wieder hingelegt. Hast ja noch Zeit. ... 

Nanu, bin ich eingenickt? Hoffentlich nicht wieder verschlafen. Aufgestanden, Licht an: 5:36. Und wieder hingelegt. ... 

Wah, ich war wieder weg, bitte nicht zu spät. Aufgestanden, Licht an: 5:48. Nun fühle ich mich verarscht. Aber: Du hast ja noch 12 Minuten. Hingelegt ... 

Ne jetz. Stehste wieder auf? Just in diesem Moment *piep ... piep ...*

Also da hätt ich auch direkt beim ersten aufwachen wach bleiben können -.-


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Oktober 2012)

Habe gestern verschlafen, den Wecker einfach nicht gehört. Daraufhin gestern Abend früher ins Bett.

Heute morgen stehe ich ohne Wecker das erste Mal auf: 5:24 (Wecker klingelt um 6:00). Aufstehen bedeutet hier tatsächlich aufstehen, Lichtschalter an, auf den Wecker auf der hohen Fensterback draufblicken. Wieder hingelegt. Hast ja noch Zeit. ... 

Nanu, bin ich eingenickt? Hoffentlich nicht wieder verschlafen. Aufgestanden, Licht an: 5:36. Und wieder hingelegt. ... 

Wah, ich war wieder weg, bitte nicht zu spät. Aufgestanden, Licht an: 5:48. Nun fühle ich mich verarscht. Aber: Du hast ja noch 12 Minuten. Hingelegt ... 

Ne jetz. Stehste wieder auf? Just in diesem Moment *piep ... piep ...*

Also da hätt ich auch direkt beim ersten aufwachen wach bleiben können -.-


----------



## Konov (18. Oktober 2012)

Morgen ^^

Heute morgen direkt erstmal den Castle Story Prototype gesaugt, die Steuerung ist Horror aber das prinzip ist geil.
Naja ist ja noch pre-beta, da ist noch mehr drin!


----------



## Numbe (18. Oktober 2012)

*gähn*

Also, nicht an dich Konov. Einfach so allgemein. 

Ich schlaf gleich ein... q.q


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ein besserer Sprecher waer auch ne Idee. Diese Stimme zwischen Einschlafen und Rumjammern tut sich doch niemand fuer 15min an...



Morgen! Nun musste ich doch mal schauen gehen, wie seine Stimme sich anhört...ah ne, is klar...

Freu mich schon auf heut abend. Endlich wieder lang machen


----------



## Magogan (18. Oktober 2012)

Was habt ihr alle gegen meine Stimme? (Die hört sich im 2. Video übrigens besser an als im ersten.)


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Oktober 2012)

Jupp- klingt im 2. besser. Gerade zu symphatisch. Aber nach dem 1. hätt ich mir das 2. gar nicht erst angetan


----------



## Magogan (18. Oktober 2012)

Ja, aber ich will das erste nicht löschen ... Was soll ich deiner Meinung nach tun?


----------



## Gutgore (18. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich will das erste nicht löschen ... Was soll ich deiner Meinung nach tun?



nimm das 1. video ..lösch das soundfile ..nehm den sound neu auf fürs video und joar..

(geht natürlich nur wenn man vorher den spiel sound und den sprachsound von einander getrennt hat, mit den richtigen programmen geht sowas wärend des aufnehmens)


----------



## Numbe (18. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich will das erste nicht löschen ... Was soll ich deiner Meinung nach tun?



Ich hab das Video leider nicht gesehen, aber.... Wenn das wirklich an der Stimme liegt, dann kanns auch sein, dass du einfach eine einschläfernde Stimme hast und es selbst nicht bemerkst.

Ich durfte mich Anfang der Woche in dem Slender-Video einer Freundin von mir hören. Sie hatte mich im Skype dabei.
Das war am Montag... Gestern habe ich mich das erste Mal wieder getraut mit ihr zu reden. 'Ich bin halt ein kleines Murmeltier'. Naja. Weiß ich immerhin, wieso alle Leute ständig etwas von mir vorgelesen bekommen wollen... q.q

Aber btt: Wenns an deiner Stimmlage liegt kannst du nicht viel dran machen.- Aber wie gesagt, ich habs Video auch nicht gesehen :S


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich will das erste nicht löschen ... Was soll ich deiner Meinung nach tun?



Lass es einfach^^

Nimm was neues auf und damit hat es sich.


----------



## Magogan (18. Oktober 2012)

Oh Gott, mein PC lädt immer noch hoch ... muss jetzt aber zur Uni ^^ Also bleibt der wohl noch weitere 4 Stunden an ^^

Tja, da freut sich der Stromanbieter ^^

Hmm, jetzt schon 139 Videoaufrufe, aber immer noch nur 3 Abonnenten ^^


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab 300k aufrufe und 82 abos. Danach kannst du nicht gehen^^


----------



## LarsW (18. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, jetzt schon 139 Videoaufrufe, aber immer noch nur 3 Abonnenten ^^






Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab 300k aufrufe und 82 abos. Danach kannst du nicht gehen^^



Und?Wessen Pullermann is jetzt größer?


----------



## Magogan (18. Oktober 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Und?Wessen Pullermann is jetzt größer?


Immer der eigene.


----------



## Wynn (18. Oktober 2012)

2418 videoaufrufe - 0 abos aber mach das ja auch hobbymässig und aus spass an der freude ^^ ohne zu für werben


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Und?Wessen Pullermann is jetzt größer?



Ich wollte nur sagen, man kann nicht nach Aufrufe -> abos gehen. Bei mir ist das jetzt halt grad ein schönes Beispiel. Ich hab zwar nen Wettbewerb mit nem Kumpel am laufen, wer mehr abos etc. hat, aber ich gebe nicht wirklich damit an. Ein Abo ist für mich einfach eine positive Kritik, die mir sagt, dass meine Videos jemandem gefällt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Und?Wessen Pullermann is jetzt größer?



Meiner.


----------



## Davatar (18. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Meiner.


Da sagt die Webcam die ich vor Deinem Fenster installiert hab aber was Anderes...


----------



## H2OTest (18. Oktober 2012)

da nimmt man die eier zusammen und ruft an.. und es geht der anrufbeantworter ran ... natoll wenigstens ist mein paket gekommen :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Da sagt die Webcam die ich vor Deinem Fenster installiert hab aber was Anderes...



Noch größer ? Gut, ich bin immer so bescheiden...


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2012)

MOAAAHHH was ne party gestern und nen kater, dick wie n Panzer

aber morgen trotzdem


----------



## win3ermute (19. Oktober 2012)

Nur ein Wort: Freitag!


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Nur ein Wort: Freitag!



jo.... das bedeutet AUSSCHLAFEN


----------



## Fruchtzwergi (19. Oktober 2012)

Muss noch bis drei arbeiten


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2012)

Das Thema Unilaptop von Mago im Technik Board erinnert mich an die Einführungsvorlesung gestern bei mir, wo der Prof erstmal ne fette Diashow an die Wand geworfen hat von den Dingen, die wir brauchen.

Dazu gehörten

Laptop um unterwegs Google Earth zu nutzen und zu schreiben
iPhone 4 oder 5 für irgendwelche Dateien runterladen

und für unsere Exkursionen

180 Euro Wanderstiefel
nen Hammer für geologische Ausgrabungen
ein 1 Mann Zelt bis -10 Grad Außentemperatur
Stirnlampe für Höhlenexkursionen
Wanderstöcke und ggf. Skier für den Winter


Natürlich war das alles Verarschung, was aber den meisten erst am Ende der Vorlesung aufgefallen ist... so hätte man 1000 Euro alleine für den Unistart gebraucht. Bin ich froh, dass das alles nur quark war.
Obwohl ich stiefel und nen aktuellen Weltatlas gebrauchen könnte  
Kommt dann wohl zu Weihnachten


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Natürlich war das alles Verarschung, was aber den meisten erst am Ende der Vorlesung aufgefallen ist...


Bei uns war das ernst gemeint. Hab mir jetzt einen Laptop für 829 Euro geholt ^^ Und dazu noch eine Maus für 19,99 &#8364; ^^

Zum Glück bezahlen meine Eltern das, wo soll man als Student auch auf die Schnelle so viel Geld hernehmen? -.- Weiß nicht, was die sich an der Uni dabei gedacht haben ... Und auf einem Billig-Laptop für 400 Euro zu arbeiten ist auch nicht so toll (das geht vielleicht noch, wenn man mal in Urlaub fährt und darauf Bilder angucken will, die man gemacht hat, aber nicht, um damit wirklich zu arbeiten) ... ach, ich weiß auch nicht, ich will meine Eltern nicht finanziell belasten in dem Maße, aber was soll ich denn machen, wenn man mir sagt, dass ich zwingend einen Laptop brauche? -.-

Ach ja, ich habe jetzt übrigens Muskelkater - in der Zunge!!!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2012)

Aufgewacht - gemerkt, dass die Nase und der Hals total dicht sind - auf die Uhr geschaut - 9:00 Uhr - FUCK - wieder hingelegt... 

Wo wir grad beim Thema Laptop sind, kann mir jemand ein gutes Netbook empfehlen ? Brauch das für die Ausbildung und später evtl. auch fürs Studium, ich tendiere zu dem Asus R252B . Kann mir jemand noch andere empfehlen ? Wichtig ist halt, dass ich mit dem auch mal 2-4 Stunden arbeiten kann und der Akku dann nicht gleich versagt, Plattenspeicher sollte auch vorhanden sein.

Btw: Netbooks haben kein CD-Laufwerk ?! Mindfuck D:


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei uns war das ernst gemeint. Hab mir jetzt einen Laptop für 829 Euro geholt ^^ Und dazu noch eine Maus für 19,99 € ^^
> 
> Zum Glück bezahlen meine Eltern das, wo soll man als Student auch auf die Schnelle so viel Geld hernehmen? -.- Weiß nicht, was die sich an der Uni dabei gedacht haben ... Und auf einem Billig-Laptop für 400 Euro zu arbeiten ist auch nicht so toll (das geht vielleicht noch, wenn man mal in Urlaub fährt und darauf Bilder angucken will, die man gemacht hat, aber nicht, um damit wirklich zu arbeiten) ... ach, ich weiß auch nicht, ich will meine Eltern nicht finanziell belasten in dem Maße, aber was soll ich denn machen, wenn man mir sagt, dass ich zwingend einen Laptop brauche? -.-
> 
> Ach ja, *ich habe jetzt übrigens Muskelkater - in der Zunge!!!!!*



sowas gibts??
Thema Laptop: Gebrauchen könnte ich es in der Uni warscheinlich auch, oder halt irgendwie anders unterwegs.

Aber Hotel mama is nich mehr und momentan geht alles was ich verdiene in Studium und Lebensunterhalt. Langfristig istn laptop aber auch bei mir warscheinlich ne investition wert.... genau wie digitalkamera, gopro helmkamera, wanderstiefel und weltatlas und tausend andere tolle sachen


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> sowas gibts??


Offensichtlich ja, die Zunge ist ja auch nur ein Muskel, wenn ich mich nicht irre. ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei uns war das ernst gemeint. Hab mir jetzt einen Laptop für 829 Euro geholt ^^ Und dazu noch eine Maus für 19,99 € ^^
> 
> Zum Glück bezahlen meine Eltern das, wo soll man als Student auch auf die Schnelle so viel Geld hernehmen? -.- Weiß nicht, was die sich an der Uni dabei gedacht haben ... Und auf einem Billig-Laptop für 400 Euro zu arbeiten ist auch nicht so toll (das geht vielleicht noch, wenn man mal in Urlaub fährt und darauf Bilder angucken will, die man gemacht hat, aber nicht, um damit wirklich zu arbeiten) ... ach, ich weiß auch nicht, ich will meine Eltern nicht finanziell belasten in dem Maße, aber was soll ich denn machen, wenn man mir sagt, dass ich zwingend einen Laptop brauche? -.-
> 
> ...




Uhhh....Kopfkino!  Was haste denn mit deiner Zunge gemacht?  

Btw. Guten Morgen! Und Konov, was ist nur aus deiner Abstinenz geworden?   ... 
Schmopfkerzen hab ich aber auch- es wird so warm draussen, ob´s daran liegt?
Aber naja ...FREITAG!


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2012)

Tagebuch von Ásmundr

Tag 5

Der Volkswechsel ist immernoch nicht abgeschlossen. Langsam glaube ich, das wir vollkomen alleine gelassen werden und die Gamemaster im Urlaub sind.
Wann werden sie endlich kommen?


----------



## Wynn (19. Oktober 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Uhhh....Kopfkino! Was haste denn mit deiner Zunge gemacht?



er hat den laptop abbezahlt als studentischer callboy


----------



## Konov (19. Oktober 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Und Konov, was ist nur aus deiner Abstinenz geworden?  ...



Gar nichts


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Tagebuch von Ásmundr
> 
> Tag 5
> 
> ...



Hast du den Wechsel bestätigt? Hab ich damals nämlich vergessen


----------



## H2OTest (19. Oktober 2012)

EY!!!! FERIEN!


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hast du den Wechsel bestätigt? Hab ich damals nämlich vergessen



Es kam garkeine Bestätigungsmail...


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> er hat den laptop abbezahlt als studentischer callboy


WTF! xD


----------



## Wynn (19. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> EY!!!! FERIEN!



oje dann kannste wow zocken vergessen weil alles voller kiddies


----------



## Reflox (19. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es kam garkeine Bestätigungsmail...



Ich weiss einfach, dass ich was vergessen habe zu bestätigen. Was es war weiss ich jett nicht mehr^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iKc3i0nN-9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



moin. wie war das? man soll alles in Massen genießen?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Oktober 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Immer diese Russen^^


----------



## Konov (20. Oktober 2012)

_*Gooooood Morrniiiiiing Vieeeetnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam!*_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





raus aus den Federn, rein ins Verderben!



Und: F(i)ÖRST(ER) (des Dschungels)


----------



## LarsW (20. Oktober 2012)

Bisher 60 Stunden in der Woche gearbeitet.Gestern Nacht bis 03:00 und um 06:00 wieder raus..jetzt nochmal 10 Stunden arbeiten und du erzählst mir was von "raus aus den Federn?"
Ich war noch nicht mal IN den Federn.What the fuck?!


----------



## Ellesmere (20. Oktober 2012)

Höhö...ich hab jetzt den Eindruck, das du immer noch betrunken bist^^ Mörgönnnn!


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Bisher 60 Stunden in der Woche gearbeitet.Gestern Nacht bis 03:00 und um 06:00 wieder raus..jetzt nochmal 10 Stunden arbeiten und du erzählst mir was von "raus aus den Federn?"
> Ich war noch nicht mal IN den Federn.What the fuck?!


Und? Bekommst du dafür wenigstens mehr Geld als wenn du Hartz IV bekämest?


----------



## Legendary (20. Oktober 2012)

Er macht ne Ausbildung als Fotograf...LarsW ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen, beschwer dich, mit sowas kann man locker vors Arbeitsgericht gehen, sei froh wenn du unterm fahren nicht aus Versehen mal einpennst weil du total übernachtig bist.


----------



## LarsW (20. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> *Und? Bekommst du dafür wenigstens mehr Geld als wenn du Hartz IV bekämest?
> *






Legendary schrieb:


> *Er macht ne Ausbildung als Fotograf*...LarsW ich kanns nur immer wieder sagen, beschwer dich, mit sowas kann man locker vors Arbeitsgericht gehen, sei froh wenn du unterm fahren nicht aus Versehen mal einpennst weil du total übernachtig bist.



Also..Nein.Wohl eher weniger. 
Und klar.Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht.Allerdings ist das Arbeitsklima hier so oder so wie 1945 Führerbunker.
Und ich hab nur noch ´knappe sechs Monate.Da wäre es wohl sicher mies,jetzt das große Fass aufzumachen!
Ihr müsst Euch einfach nochmal mein gejammer so lange anhören..
Im übrigen habe ich schon ein Auto wegen dem genannten Grund auf dem Gewissen. /;


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Also..Nein.Wohl eher weniger.


Kein Wunder, dass einige Menschen lieber von Hartz IV leben als in einem Vollzeitjob zu arbeiten und dann trotzdem weniger Geld zu bekommen.



LarsW schrieb:


> Und klar.Du hast natürlich vollkommen recht.Allerdings ist das Arbeitsklima hier so oder so wie 1945 Führerbunker.


Will sich euer Chef denn auch umbringen?



LarsW schrieb:


> Und ich hab nur noch ´knappe sechs Monate.Da wäre es wohl sicher mies,jetzt das große Fass aufzumachen!
> Ihr müsst Euch einfach nochmal mein gejammer so lange anhören..


6 Monate sind eine lange Zeit.



LarsW schrieb:


> Im übrigen habe ich schon ein Auto wegen dem genannten Grund auf dem Gewissen. /;


Hoffentlich ist dir dabei nichts passiert Oo


----------



## Manowar (20. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist dir dabei nichts passiert Oo



Er ist dabei leider umgekommen 

Jetzt sinds vllt "nur" noch 6Monate. Aber das geht schon nen Jahr oder länger so?


----------



## LarsW (20. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, dass einige Menschen lieber von Hartz IV leben als in einem Vollzeitjob zu arbeiten und dann trotzdem weniger Geld zu bekommen.



Ja,wobei genau genommen sind es zwei Vollzeitjobs.Und ich verstehe manche Menschen da echt.Um ehrlich zu sein,freue ich mich auf die Zeit,nach der Ausbildung ein wenig..
Ich will mich ja auch nicht beschweren,aber eigentlich fühle ich mich manchmal schon so verbrannte,wie andere die seit 10 Jahren im Beruf sind.Aber ´ne Ausbildung ist halt viel wert,und man macht´s mit.


Magogan schrieb:


> Will sich euer Chef denn auch umbringen?



Nicht das ich wüsste,wäre aber eventuell ´ne Alternative.
Ich bezog´das eher auf die Stimmung,nach dem Selbstmord. 



Magogan schrieb:


> 6 Monate sind eine lange Zeit.



Ja,aber sechs Monate könnten auch ziemliche schrecklich werden.Dann lieber so wie´s jetzt ist und nach der Ausbildung den Laden hochfliegen lassen. 



Magogan schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist dir dabei nichts passiert Oo



Das was man halt kassiert,wenn man ´nen Baum mit´m Smart (!) erwischt.
Viel schlimmer ist´s da um meine Kamera- Objektiv Schrott (ca. 500&#8364,Blitz Schrott (ca. 350&#8364,und natürlich das "Auto"..



Manowar schrieb:


> Er ist dabei leider umgekommen



Zum Glück nicht.. 
Aber weiter herausfordern möchte ich meinen Schutzengel auch nicht!



Manowar schrieb:


> Jetzt sinds vllt "nur" noch 6Monate. Aber das geht schon nen Jahr oder länger so?



Was genau meinst du?Das die Ausbildung kompletter Bullshit ist,oder das ich ´ne 55 Stunden Woche habe?


----------



## Alcest (20. Oktober 2012)

Weshalb geht LarsW. nicht einfach nach 8 Stunden?

Bist doch nur ein Azubi...


----------



## LarsW (20. Oktober 2012)

Alcest schrieb:


> Weshalb geht LarsW. nicht einfach nach 8 Stunden?
> 
> Bist doch nur ein Azubi...



Dann wird Abgemahnt,und die Sache ist gelaufen.
Und Schlussendlich muss ich das ja.Ich bin nicht unter 18.Es gibt keine Gewerkschaft etc.


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du?Das die Ausbildung kompletter Bullshit ist,oder das ich ´ne 55 Stunden Woche habe?


Er meint, dass es eben jetzt "nur" noch 6 Monate sind, du aber nicht vergessen solltest, dass du das schon seit längerer Zeit mitmachst.


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich bekomm grad ne liveshow von nem Schweden wie er DJ hero spielt xD
Ich versteh sein englisch zwar nicht, aber es ist trotzdem awesome


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2012)

Sag ihm ma "jag gillar dig"


----------



## Reflox (20. Oktober 2012)

Nej?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wrxL2SrcLjg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=feLCpfGniz8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2012)

ahh welche Winterjacke soll ich nehmen .. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (20. Oktober 2012)

Die Dritte.


----------



## Ogil (20. Oktober 2012)

Von den 4 waer Nummer 3 auch die Einzige die ich anziehen wuerde.


----------



## iShock (20. Oktober 2012)

die vierte, kann so komische knöpfe/stricke/knoten net ab x_x


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

Und ich schwanke zwischen 1 und 2 ^^

Also, wir werden dir nicht helfen können, jeder sagt was anderes xD


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2012)

das problem ist, dass ich mir für den winter noch springerstiefel kaufen will ... aber 150 +  77 euro sind zuviel :/


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2012)

Also über Springerstiefel (bzw. Leute, die die tragen) hört man in den Nachrichten nichts Gutes, ich würde so etwas nicht anziehen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ahh welche Winterjacke soll ich nehmen ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch wenn alle nicht mein Fall sind, nehm Nr.2
Nur Nr.1 auf garkeinen Fall wegen der Farbkombination.


----------



## H2OTest (20. Oktober 2012)

@Mago
 das ist mir recht egal


----------



## Arosk (21. Oktober 2012)

gute nacht


----------



## Firun (21. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Auch wenn alle nicht mein Fall sind, nehm Nr.2
> Nur Nr.1 auf garkeinen Fall wegen der Farbkombination.



Was geht denn an Rot/Schwarz/Weiß nicht ? Oo


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## JokerofDarkness (21. Oktober 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Dropz (21. Oktober 2012)

hiho


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Was geht denn an Rot/Schwarz/Weiß nicht ? Oo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deshalb^^


Ok...moment mal ich trag grad was Schwarz weiss rotes O_o 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eigentor, irgendwie ein Eigentor.


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2012)

> * Wie eine Studie nun ergab, können Personen, die bereits früh im
> Pubertätsalter Sex haben, später Probleme mit einer vernünftigen Bildung
> haben.
> 
> ...


*
*
womit sich das sprichwort dumm fickt gut wieder bestätigt ^^


----------



## Ogil (21. Oktober 2012)

Klingt nach einer selbstgefaelligen Ausrede fuer jene, die mit ueber 20 noch immer niemanden fuer sich begeistern konnten...


----------



## ego1899 (21. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wir sind aus FRANKFURT! Wir sind aus HESSEN! Und was wir scheißen, müsst ihr fressen!
Unsere Farben sind SCHWARZ WEISS ROT! Und wir sind treu bis in den TOD!


Also nicht alles mit diesen Farben ist schlecht 


Mooooin!


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P61Hnq9dgq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (21. Oktober 2012)

cartman classic


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2012)

Hagen vereinigt die Nachteile ländlicher Existenz mit den Strukturproblemen des Ruhrgebietes, ohne die Schwierigkeiten eines hohen Verkehrsaufkommen zu vernachlässigen.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA


----------



## Konov (21. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hagen vereinigt die Nachteile ländlicher Existenz mit den Strukturproblemen des Ruhrgebietes, ohne die Schwierigkeiten eines hohen Verkehrsaufkommen zu vernachlässigen.
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA



kurz: in hagen ist alles scheiße ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> kurz: in hagen ist alles scheiße ^^



Das liegt nur an Olli!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2012)

Olli macht Hagen doch erst sehenswert


----------



## ego1899 (21. Oktober 2012)

Mir is so schlääääääääscht!


----------



## H2OTest (21. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Olli macht Hagen doch erst sehenswert



nur wegen seinen knackarsch


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nur wegen seinen knackarsch



Und wegen was ganz anderem auch


----------



## Konov (22. Oktober 2012)

Morgän


----------



## LarsW (22. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ahh welche Winterjacke soll ich nehmen ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die blaue is echt schick!
Haste mal nen Link?


----------



## Dropz (22. Oktober 2012)

Wieso schickst steam mir einen weiteren dota2 key und macht ihn dann nicht handelbar


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Die blaue is echt schick!
> Haste mal nen Link?



http://www.emp.de/etnies-kill-winter-jacke/art_236853/


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2012)

gerade herausgefunden buffed acc geht auch bei pcgames einzuloggen und die haben noch das alte plus minus kommentar system *FG*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u9emjalsOsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2012)

irgendwie hat sich gangname style schon wieder totgelaufen find ich

je öfter man es sieht oder eine parodie desto weniger witzig ist es


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi all. Ne ganz wichtige frage.
Ich werde Wahrscheinlich bald umziehen wegen neuer Arbeitsstelle.
Die Frage Lautet: Wieviel wird ummelden von Daten wie Personalausweis und post und 
Amt Ummeldung kosten, geht in eine anderen Kreis.


Währe voll cool von euch wen ihr mir par tipp´s parat habt.


----------



## ego1899 (22. Oktober 2012)

Also das unmelden an sich kostet gar nix meines Wissens nach. Du bekommst nämlich keinen neuen Ausweis, sondern jediglich so nen grünen Aufkleber mit neuer Adresse plus Stempel.

Der Nachsendeauftrag war mal kostenlos vor ca. 10-15 Jahren oder so ^^
Heute zahlst du dafür je nach Laufzeit.

Als Privatkunde für 6 Monate *15,20&#8364;*, für 12 Monate *25,20&#8364;*. Dieses Wissen hab ich mir jetzt über Google angeeignet. 

Da du aus beruflichen Gründen umziehst bezweifel ich mal das du mit "Amt ummelden" das Arbeitsamt meinst, sondern wohl eher das Bürgeramt, das dürfte sich ja mit dem ersten Satz geklärt haben.


Und Tipps joa...

Wenn du vielleicht umziehst, weil du polizeilich verfolgt wirst würde ich mich nicht ummelden, sondern alles so lassen. Falls du einen riesigen Schuldenberg angehäuft hast und vor den Gläubigern flüchtest, brauchst du auch den Nachsendeauftrag nicht.
Ansonsten fällt mir jetzt nix ein...


----------



## Magogan (22. Oktober 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Hi all. Ne ganz wichtige frage.
> Ich werde Wahrscheinlich bald umziehen wegen neuer Arbeitsstelle.
> Die Frage Lautet: Wieviel wird ummelden von Daten wie Personalausweis und post und
> Amt Ummeldung kosten, geht in eine anderen Kreis.
> ...


Da wirst du ganz tief in die Tasche greifen müssen. Insgesamt kostet dich das nämlich 0,00 &#8364;.

Wenn du dein Autokennzeichen ändern musst, kostet das neue Kennzeichen natürlich was (und eine neue Umweltplakette brauchst du dann auch, falls du mal in eine Umweltzone fahren willst). Nachsendeservice für Post, die an deine alte Adresse geht (schicken die dann an die neue Adresse) kostet auch was. Aber das ist ja optional - und ob du ein Auto hast, weiß ich nicht.

Jetzt habe ich auf den Link von H2O geklickt und kriege sofort auf buffed EMP-Werbung ... Okay, ist mal gut, ich will eure überteuerten Klamotten nicht ... Kriege NUR noch die Werbung xD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. Oktober 2012)

thx


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich auf den Link von H2O geklickt und kriege sofort auf buffed EMP-Werbung ... Okay, ist mal gut, ich will eure überteuerten Klamotten nicht ... Kriege NUR noch die Werbung xD



brauchst nur überteuerte defekt hardware ^^


----------



## ego1899 (22. Oktober 2012)

Haha der Postillon hat selber gemerkt wie lustig die Reaktionen auf den Baumgartner-Artikel teilweise waren, dass er die schönsten Kommentare und eingegangenen E-Mails nochmal kompakt veröffentlicht 

http://www.der-postillon.com/2012/10/links-zwo-drei-vier-baumgartner-spezial.html#more


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2012)

Flo wird Vater :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Flo wird Vater :O



So ist das


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2012)

Das arme Kind


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2012)

Und ich wollte es Basti nennen...


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2012)

NEIN DU NENNST ES OLLI


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2012)

nenn es kevin ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2012)

Nenn es Mark-Jerome!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2012)

ICH NENNE ES OLLIVER BASTIAN KEVIN


----------



## H2OTest (22. Oktober 2012)

Julian


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2012)

Grüße Kinder!


----------



## iShock (22. Oktober 2012)

Rambo-Rainer ist immer noch am besten Shikari ^^ - und tach an alle x_x heute um 6 aufgestanden fürs seminar und dann kommt der depp nich unfassbar^^


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2012)

Nenn es Sahnebutter


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2012)

Müssen erstmal schauen, was es wird Mädels


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2012)

Nenn es Rüdiger. Das geht für beide Geschlechter.


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Müssen erstmal schauen, was es wird Mädels



Olli geht auch bei Mädchen


----------



## Davatar (23. Oktober 2012)

Morgen!

Heute ist mein Montag, hatte gestern frei ^^
Letztes Wochenende war echt was. Freitag Nacht war Bartour angesagt. Wir waren in lauter Bars, die wir vorher nicht kannten. Ein paar waren super, andere waren übel. Lustig war ne Bar, in der die Servierdüsen zwischenzeitig auf der brennenden Bar getanzt haben. Am Schluss landeten wir in ner Rockerbar, in der ich Wingman für nen Typen spielte, den ich nicht mal kannte. Wenn man betrunken ist, macht man manchmal schon seltsame Sachen...war aber lustig. Leider stellte sich heraus, dass beide Mädels, die wir dort anbaggerten, bereits verheiratet waren -.- und eine hatte sogar schon Kinder x_x Da fühlte ich mich nen Monent lang gleich recht alt...aber ein Tequila-Shot machte das wieder wett 
Irgendwann ging dann das Licht an und ich torkelte morgens um sechs nach Hause.

So liess ich also meine Freiheit ausklingen, denn die nächsten zwei Monate sind Weiterbildungen an den Wochenenden angesagt...bäh 

Tut mir den Gefallen und feiert für mich mit, wenn Ihr im November/Dezember ausgeht!


PS: Kalter Cheeseburger ist kein Frühstück...


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> PS: Kalter Cheeseburger ist kein Frühstück...


Hmm, dann mach ihn doch warm


----------



## Davatar (23. Oktober 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Hi all. Ne ganz wichtige frage.
> Ich werde Wahrscheinlich bald umziehen wegen neuer Arbeitsstelle.
> Die Frage Lautet: Wieviel wird ummelden von Daten wie Personalausweis und post und
> Amt Ummeldung kosten, geht in eine anderen Kreis.
> ...


Umzugsplanung
Allerdings steht da nix von Kosten/Preisen


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, dann mach ihn doch warm


Dann hat man statt Mist aufgewärmten Mist... Yay


----------



## ego1899 (23. Oktober 2012)

Ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht 

Kaffee & Zigarette, dass Frühstück der Champions! Für einen nicht ganz so nervigen Start in den Tag!


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

War in Berlin oder Brandenburg Doppelabitur (also 12. und 13. Klasse gleichzeitig wegen Umstellung auf 12 statt 13 Jahre)? Die Uni ist so voll ... Letztes Jahr war es nicht so voll, glaub ich ^^

Edit: Ok, in Berlin war wirklich Doppelabitur ... Das ist echt unglaublich voll da in der Uni, teilweise kommt man kaum voran, weil die Gänge verstopft sind ^^ Und das ist nur Potsdam; ich möchte nicht wissen, wie es an Berliner Unis aussieht xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2012)

Hamburg ist auch überfüllt, und nach Niedersachsen willste eh nicht, da musste ja zahlen. Bleibt noch Holstein, wie es da ist weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

Dafür, dass Studiengebühren abgeschafft sind, ist ein Semester mit 250 Euro immer noch ziemlich teuer ...

Klar, das ist weniger als 700 Euro pro Semester, aber wer das Geld nicht hat, kann trotzdem nicht studieren ... Jetzt mal ganz abgesehen von der Voraussetzung, dass man einen Laptop zu der einen Übung (die übrigens eine Pflichtveranstaltung ist, muss man also machen) mitbringen muss, den man unter Umständen auch erst kaufen muss -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2012)

250 € kannste aber mit nem Nebenjob ganz ganz locker stemmen, wenn dann aber noch Miete usw dazu kommt... ist schon ein Spagat. Mal gucken wie ich das dann mache, ist aber noch lange hin. -.-


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2012)

_Ich studiere nachem Abitur höchstwahrscheinlich in Erfurt. Hab da Connections zum wohnen & man hat keine Studiengebühren._


----------



## iShock (23. Oktober 2012)

naja weiß nich wies bei euch ist - aber wir kriegen mit den 250 Euro auch noch Semesterticket für Bus+Bahn (was allein schon fast 200 oder so kostet x_x)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2012)

_Classy olli is classy _



Für soziale Arbeit könnte ich auch noch Erfurt, Düsseldorf oder Potsdam. Mal gucken.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> naja weiß nich wies bei euch ist - aber wir kriegen mit den 250 Euro auch noch Semesterticket für Bus+Bahn (was allein schon fast 200 oder so kostet x_x)


Und nicht nur das, auch nen Haufen andere Sachen sind vergünstigt, bzw manches weniges kostenlos. Museen, Ausstellungen, Kino, Schwimmbad, dazu nen Haufen Software und je nach Hersteller auch Laptops, etc. 

Naja, auf der anderen Seite hat man trotzdem genug Kosten. Das mit der Miete ist teilweise echt schlimm... :\


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Und nicht nur das, auch nen Haufen andere Sachen sind vergünstigt, bzw manches weniges kostenlos. Museen, Ausstellungen, Kino, Schwimmbad, dazu nen Haufen Software und je nach Hersteller auch Laptops, etc.


Toll, Kino ist vielleicht billiger für Studenten, aber Blurays etc. natürlich nicht. Und ehrlich gesagt mag ich es nicht so, in Kinos zu gehen ^^ Da zahlt man doch auch mal 20 Euro, wenn man noch Popcorn dazu will ^^ Da ist eine Bluray billiger (6 bis 33 Euro ca. je nach Film, gibt aber auch Ausnahmen, die darüber oder darunter liegen). Und das kann ich mir mehrmals angucken, während ich für jeden Kinobesuch einzeln zahlen muss ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Toll, Kino ist vielleicht billiger für Studenten, aber Blurays etc. natürlich nicht. Und ehrlich gesagt mag ich es nicht so, in Kinos zu gehen ^^ Da zahlt man doch auch mal 20 Euro, wenn man noch Popcorn dazu will ^^ Da ist eine Bluray billiger (6 bis 33 Euro ca. je nach Film, gibt aber auch Ausnahmen, die darüber oder darunter liegen). Und das kann ich mir mehrmals angucken, während ich für jeden Kinobesuch einzeln zahlen muss ...


MIMIMI. Studenten bekommen einen Haufen günstiger, aber anstatt sich drüber zu freuen wird gemeckert, dass was anderes nicht vergünstigt ist. Wtf? Btw denk mal ganz scharf darüber nach, wieso sowas wie KINO, MUSEUM, SCHWIMMBAD, etc. vergünstigt ist, aber keine BLURAY. Na? Dämmerts?


----------



## Legendary (23. Oktober 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> MIMIMI. Studenten bekommen einen Haufen günstiger, aber anstatt sich drüber zu freuen wird gemeckert, dass was anderes nicht vergünstigt ist. Wtf? Btw denk mal ganz scharf darüber nach, wieso sowas wie KINO, MUSEUM, SCHWIMMBAD, etc. vergünstigt ist, aber keine BLURAY. Na? Dämmerts?



Warst wohl länger nicht mehr hier, Mago heult wegen allem rum. Ist ganz normal bei ihm. Er kauft sich auch teure Laptops und ständig BRs, während er studiert, macht aber scheinbar keinen Nebenjob. Jaja von Beruf Sohn müsste man sein.


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> MIMIMI. Studenten bekommen einen Haufen günstiger, aber anstatt sich drüber zu freuen wird gemeckert, dass was anderes nicht vergünstigt ist. Wtf? Btw denk mal ganz scharf darüber nach, wieso sowas wie KINO, MUSEUM, SCHWIMMBAD, etc. vergünstigt ist, aber keine BLURAY. Na? Dämmerts?


Nein, so wirklich verstehe ich nicht, wieso es keinen Studentenrabatt für Blurays gibt. Es gibt keinen wirklichen Grund dafür, außer dass es andere Anbieter sind, die dann Studenten Rabatt geben müssten/könnten.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2012)

War tatsächlich länger nicht mehr hier, aber ein kurzer Blick ins Technik-Forum ließ mich dann doch eben den Kopf schütteln


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Warst wohl länger nicht mehr hier, Mago heult wegen allem rum. Ist ganz normal bei ihm. Er kauft sich auch teure Laptops und ständig BRs, während er studiert, macht aber scheinbar keinen Nebenjob. Jaja von Beruf Sohn müsste man sein.


Also dafür kann ich nun aber nichts (ok, für das "Heulen" vielleicht doch), da musst du dich bei meinen Eltern beschweren, ehrlich. Und sooooooo viele Blurays kaufe ich nun wirklich nicht. Und "teure Laptops" stimmt auch nicht, es war nämlich nur einer.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2012)

Wieso regst du dich auf Mago ? Geh doch einfach ins Kino anstatt Blueray's zu kaufen. Kino zahlste 13 &#8364;, genau so wie für ne (neue) BD. Und die Grafik ist dazu noch besser + man ist in Gesellschaft. Ich seh da nun wirklich kein Problem.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nein, so wirklich verstehe ich nicht, wieso es keinen Studentenrabatt für Blurays gibt. Es gibt keinen wirklichen Grund dafür, außer dass es andere Anbieter sind, die dann Studenten Rabatt geben müssten/könnten.


Im Kino, sowie im Museum und Schwimmbad bekommst du eine Eintrittskarte. Die gilt für dich und du kannst das ja auch nicht weitergeben, da du ja direkt reingehst. Bei Software gilt: Die wird auf dich registriert. Oder einen teuren Laptop, den bekommst du. Bei Blurays können die ja schlecht überprüfen, dass du die dann nicht unter der Hand billig weiter verkäufst, bzw einfach billiger als im Laden. Denn ne Bluray käuft man sich schneller als teure Software oder nen Laptop, bzw da würde der Hersteller schneller stutzig werden, wenn man das massig kauft.


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieso regst du dich auf Mago ? Geh doch einfach ins Kino anstatt Blueray's zu kaufen. Kino zahlste 13 &#8364;, genau so wie für ne (neue) BD. Und die Grafik ist dazu noch besser + man ist in Gesellschaft.


Das ist unter Umständen aber sogar mehr als für eine Bluray, einige davon gibt es für 8,90 oder 9,99 Euro. Oder gar 2 Filme für 10 Euro, macht also 5 Euro pro Film. Und wie gesagt, mehrmals angucken will ich die Filme unter Umständen auch. Und soooo gut ist die Grafik in Kinos teilweise auch nicht mehr, wenn man einigen Beschwerden in Foren glauben darf, vor allem die Qualität der "analogen" Filmrollen soll nachgelassen haben.

Okay, das mit dem Weiterverkaufen von Blurays spricht natürlich gegen den Studentenrabatt, daran hatte ich gar nicht gedacht, ich behalte die ja auch alle ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2012)

Dann frag ich mich, wieso es da dann noch nen Rabatt geben soll, wenn du die schon für 5 Tacken bekommst


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Oktober 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## Gutgore (23. Oktober 2012)

Kino 13&#8364;? wo lebt ihr bitte? bei mir kostet jeder film ohne 3D 5-7 Euro, 3D brille kostet 2 euro..eintritt trz dann 6-7 vll mal wenns hart kommt 8 euro..aber eher selten


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

Dann will man vielleicht noch Popcorn und 'ne Cola ...

Abgesehen davon ist bei mir zu Hause die Bildqualität zumindest gut, wenn auch nicht ganz so gut wie im Kino. Ebenso wie die Tonqualität ...


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2012)

Tja dann darf man sich auch nicht beschweren


----------



## Gutgore (23. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man "Regelmässig" ins kino gehen will oder geht, dann kann man die 2 stunden auch locker ohne popcorn und trinken aushalten, mach ich oft genug, ab und zu ist das ja mal ganz nett. Aber somit wird einem ja auch das geld aus die Tasche gezogen..


----------



## Reflox (23. Oktober 2012)

Jedesmal wenn ich ins Kino gehe, sind irgendwelche Penner im Saal die alles kommentieren müssen. "ÖHÖHÖHÖHÖHÖ DEA IS JETZT TOHT HÖHÖHÖHÖHÖ"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich musste ja tierisch lachen, als ich letztens an der Kasse stand und 10 Tacken für 2x Tortillas hinblättern musste, ohne Getränk.


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

Zuhause kann ich wenigstens Pause machen, wenn der Postbote klingelt. Im Kino geht das nicht. ... Okay, da klingelt auch kein Postbote. Aber wenn man auf's Klo muss oder so, dann ist es schon praktisch, auf Pause zu drücken


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2012)

Ajo, das Zeugs ist im Kino halt echt endsteuer. Aber naja, Kino ist mMn halt immer noch was Besonderes, wo man mal im Monat mit der Freundin oder Freunden hingeht, da kann das auch mal ein wenig mehr kosten, man kann es sich dann halt nicht andauernd leisten. Die Blu-Ray kann man sich ja trotzdem kaufen und das Ganze dann auch zuhause genießen.


----------



## Olliruh (23. Oktober 2012)

Naja ich meine ,ich geh 3 mal im Jahr ins Kino und dann kann man sich das auch mal gönnen


----------



## Gutgore (23. Oktober 2012)

<- fast jede woche kino, sneak peak 4 euro, film der am donnerstag anläuft.. check..billiger gehts kaum


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2012)

Naja aber mal abgesehen von den Preisen: Ich freu mich schon auf Dezember und "Der kleine Hobbit" . Da muss ich unbedingt rein, das war immer eines meiner Lieblingsbücher und ich bin mir sicher, dass Jackson auch den super hinbekommt.
Hoffentlich gibts da irgendein Special. Zu "Die Rückkehr des Königs" gabs dann alle 3 Filme auf einmal, das war super


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2012)

Hobbit ist Pflicht , koste es was es wolle


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hobbit ist Pflicht , koste es was es wolle


Aber nur auf Bluray in 3D


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Oktober 2012)

Pfft, den schaut man gefälligst im Kino! :>
Das ist einfach was anderes  Und der Film sollte einem den Eintritt mehr als wert sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2012)

Dann viel Spaß beim Warten und gespoilert werden


----------



## Davatar (24. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nein, so wirklich verstehe ich nicht, wieso es keinen Studentenrabatt für Blurays gibt. Es gibt keinen wirklichen Grund dafür, außer dass es andere Anbieter sind, die dann Studenten Rabatt geben müssten/könnten.


Also Studentenrabatt ist ne vollkommen freiwillige Dienstleistung, die die Anbieter normalerweise entweder bringen, um auch junge Leute anzuziehen (Museen) oder das Angebot für Studenten attraktiver zu machen, weil die ja nach dem Studium dann normale Preise bezahlen können und dann eben das Angebot bereits kennen und daher auch wiederkommen. Auf Bluerays Rabatte zu geben macht insofern keinen Sinn, da der Verkäufer davon absolut keinen Mehrwert hat. Museen, Schwimmbäder, etc., die oft auch teilweise aus der öffentlichen Hand finanziert werden, sind halt auf alle Besucher angewiesen und sollen ja auch die Kultur fördern. Und ja, auch Kino gilt als Kulturförderung, selbst wenn Terminator läuft ^^

Hobbit: Ich kann Euch den Film jetzt schon spoilern, wenn Ihr wollt 
Hans 1m84n3sS würd jetzt denken: "Wie, wat? Der olle hat illegale Version daungelodet!!!"
Dem Hans würd ich dann das Buch um die Ohren hauen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Oktober 2012)

Vor dem Eintritt ins Kino sollte man einen Test ablegen müssen ob man das Buch vorher schonmal gelesen hat...


----------



## Wynn (24. Oktober 2012)

rabatte gibt es meist nur auf erholungs und bildungseinrichten für studenten und rentner

bluray ist ein luxus produkt und wo du doch eh monatlich für x tausend euro hardware kaufst brauchst auch keinen studenten rabatt


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2012)

1. Ich hasse deine Signatur Wrynn :<
2. Kennt sich hier jemanden mit Facharbeiten aus ?


----------



## Davatar (24. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 2. Kennt sich hier jemanden mit Facharbeiten aus ?


Bis zu nem gewissen Grad schon, aber kommt drauf an, was Du wissen musst.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Oktober 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Pfft, den schaut man gefälligst im Kino! :>
> Das ist einfach was anderes  Und der Film sollte einem den Eintritt mehr als wert sein



Wieso? Kann diesen Hype nicht verstehen. 
Werd ihn mir genauso angucken wie jeden Kinofilm der die letzten 12 Jahre rausgekommen is.
Vor allem setzte ich mich keine 3 Stunden ins Kino


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bis zu nem gewissen Grad schon, aber kommt drauf an, was Du wissen musst.



Ich weiß nicht genau wie ich zitieren muss und wie ich Quellen angeben muss.


----------



## Davatar (24. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wieso? Kann diesen Hype nicht verstehen.
> Werd ihn mir genauso angucken wie jeden Kinofilm der die letzten 12 Jahre rausgekommen is.
> Vor allem setzte ich mich keine 3 Stunden ins Kino


Warum nicht? Der Eintritt rechnet sich doch erst ab zweieinhalb Stunden


----------



## ego1899 (24. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Der Eintritt rechnet sich doch erst ab zweieinhalb Stunden



Ja ok, ich verstehe dein Argument. Für mich wäre aber so ein Eintritt auch nach 6 Stunden noch nicht gerechtfertigt.

Dafür das ich mir vor und während des Films immer die selben dummen Sprüche und Witze anhören muss (vom selben Schwachmatiker-Typus, dass ist wohl schon ne eigene Spezies  ), nicht einfach eine rauchen kann, 5 Minuten verpasse wenn ich die Toilette aufsuche (was bei meinen Trinkgewohnheiten schon 2-3 Mal vorkommen kann ^^ ) und gezwungen bin überteuerte Getränke und Sonstiges zu kaufen für nen Film der am Ende dann evtl. noch total enttäuschend ist.

Dann hast du links einen neben dir der die ganze Zeit labert, rechts sitzen irgendwelche Vögel die wirklich über jeden Scheiß lachen (bspl. Typ steigt aus Auto "Hahaha schallendes Gelächter") und hinter dir sitzen Leute die ihre Extremitäten nicht unter Kontrolle haben und dir mit ihren Gräten ständig gegen den Sitz treten.

Und dafür soll ich dann auch noch Geld ausgeben? Nee echt nich


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2012)

All deine geschildeten Probleme sind mir komplett fremd. Hatte noch nie Probleme mit meinen Mitmenschen im Kino.


----------



## H2OTest (24. Oktober 2012)

olli?, ich mach meine bewerbung fertig und dann kann ich dir mal das info material schicken was wir zu unsere facharbeit gekreigt haben, gib mir am besten mal per pn deine e mail addresse


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2012)

Alles klar ,nett von dir 
oh ich glaub meine Email Adresse ist garnicht mehr aktuell 
olliruh2@web.de kannste ja mal gucken


----------



## Davatar (24. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> All deine geschildeten Probleme sind mir komplett fremd. Hatte noch nie Probleme mit meinen Mitmenschen im Kino.


^ this, aber ich geh auch nie am Wochenende ins Kino, sondern nur unter der Woche abends und meist erst ein paar Wochen nach Filmstart, dann ist der Kinosaal schön leer, man hat seine Ruhe und manchmal darf man sogar kostenlos nen Teil vom Film nochmal schauen


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallöchen  *Tofu mampf*


----------



## H2OTest (24. Oktober 2012)

olli, email gekriegt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2012)

Shiki ist sehr glücklich 

Moinsen ^^


----------



## ego1899 (24. Oktober 2012)

Mooin! Tofu-Butter? 



Olliruh schrieb:


> All deine geschildeten Probleme sind mir komplett fremd. Hatte noch nie Probleme mit meinen Mitmenschen im Kino.



Das war jetzt der Worst-Case und alles aufgezählt was so passieren kann, aber hab ich alles schon erlebt ^^ Weiß ja nicht ob das in Frankfurt anders is.
Ich hab auch noch die Halbstarken vergessen, mit denen man sich evtl. noch anlegt 



Davatar schrieb:


> und manchmal darf man sogar kostenlos nen Teil vom Film nochmal schauen



Das brauch ich dann ja auch wie ein Loch im Kopp xD


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Shiki ist sehr glücklich



Reflox setzt Böse Bemerkung ein.
Es ist nicht sehr effektiv...


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> 5 Minuten verpasse wenn ich die Toilette aufsuche (was bei meinen Trinkgewohnheiten schon 2-3 Mal vorkommen kann ^^ )



Wenn du nichtmal für 3 Stunden deine Blase unter Kontrolle halten kannst, hast du ganz andere Probleme als Spinner im Kino O_o


Pro-Tip: Nicht in das fieseste, stinkendste, billigste und hinterhofigste Kino gehen welches du findest, dann solltest du keine Probleme mit... unartigen Mitmenschen haben...

Ich hatte auch noch nie Probleme, höchstens mal im Vorraum an der Kasse...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Mooin! Tofu-Butter?



Lol, ne ich löffel doch keine Butter xD


----------



## Magogan (24. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau wie ich zitieren muss und wie ich Quellen angeben muss.


Dann werd' doch einfach Verteidigungs- oder Wissenschaftsminister.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2012)

Olli ich kann dir nachher mal meine Alte (FACHARBEIT!!) schicken  (Wurde übrigens ne 1  )


----------



## Davatar (24. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Das brauch ich dann ja auch wie ein Loch im Kopp xD


Also beim Highlander damals vor gefühlten zehntausend Jahren wars echt toll, als der Filmtyp reinkam und fragte, ob wir die zweite Hälfte kostenlos nochmal sehen wollen. So viele rollende, spickende und fliegende Köpfe, da konnte man einfach nicht nein sagen


----------



## Magogan (24. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Olli ich kann dir nachher mal meine Alte (FACHARBEIT!!) schicken  (Wurde übrigens ne 1  )


Tja, Rechtschreibung ist vielleicht doch nicht unwichtig ^^

"alte" wird hier klein geschrieben, dann kommt es auch nicht zu Missverständnissen xD

Magogan erhält 10 Klugscheißerpunkte.


----------



## ego1899 (24. Oktober 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn du nichtmal für 3 Stunden deine Blase unter Kontrolle halten kannst, hast du ganz andere Probleme als Spinner im Kino O_o
> 
> Pro-Tip: Nicht in das fieseste, stinkendste, billigste und hinterhofigste Kino gehen welches du findest, dann solltest du keine Probleme mit... unartigen Mitmenschen haben...



Naja wenn man genug Bier vorher und während der Vorstellung kippt ist das nicht zu vermeiden, ich hab kein Problem mit meiner Blase 

Und das war nie in nem "Hinterhof-Kino" sondern immer im Kinopolis. Also nicht schäbig, sondern Großraumkino mit über 700 Leuten im 1. Saal (3.760 gesamt) nur so als Beispiel. ^^


Aber ok ich versteh schon ihr seit alle so die Kinofreaks die da mit großen Augen vor der Leinwand sitzen und für 2 Stunden die ganze Welt drumherum vergessen und so 




seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lol, ne ich löffel doch keine Butter xD



Dir würde ich das zutrauen, auch wenn du mit Butter normalerweise bestimmt andere Dinge anstellst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2012)

Alte steht für Facharbeit, das ist hier ja nur in Klammern geschrieben. 

Die Alte = Die alte Facharbeit.

Außerdem könnte ich dann sagen, dass du in deinen ersten beiden Sätzen die Interpunktion am Ende vergessen hast. Rechtschreibnazis mag niemand .


----------



## Olliruh (24. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> olli, email gekriegt?



Jo ,dickes Danke !


----------



## Legendary (24. Oktober 2012)

Scheiße...hier is echt nix mehr los obwohl es ja eigentlich kälter wird und die Leute mehr am PC hängen.


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2012)

Machs wie ich. Zock bf3 und guck nebenbei Breaking Bad


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Scheiße...hier is echt nix mehr los obwohl es ja eigentlich kälter wird und die Leute mehr am PC hängen.



Wasch labasch du ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DiSw0PIc8ws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Breaking Bread






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (24. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte theoretisch genug Spiele...aber ich hab auch ned immer nur Lust zum zocken, ich schreib und les hier eigentlich gern.


----------



## Reflox (24. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2012)

I WANNA KNOW WHAT LOVE IS!!!


----------



## Magogan (24. Oktober 2012)

I know you can show meeee ... i wanna know what love is ... want you to shooow meee ...

Naja, irgendwie so ^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loWXMtjUZWM


----------



## Davatar (25. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> I WANNA KNOW WHAT LOVE IS!!!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Love


----------



## Konov (25. Oktober 2012)

Morgen


----------



## H2OTest (25. Oktober 2012)

Morgen. Heute ausnahsweise kein Gefräse auf der Straße, dafür aber besucht für meine Oma morgens um ACHT geil, dankesehr! ich dachte ich könnte mal ausschlafen!


----------



## Davatar (25. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Morgen. Heute ausnahsweise kein Gefräse auf der Straße, dafür aber besucht für meine Oma morgens um ACHT geil, dankesehr! ich dachte ich könnte mal ausschlafen!


Bei mir wurden Strassenarbeiten für heute Abend bis morgen früh durchgehend angeschrieben und mein Schlafzimmer liegt angrenzend zur Strasse x_x wird ne lange, unausgeschlafene Nacht...


----------



## icepeach (25. Oktober 2012)

Morgääähn

Wieder so ein tag wo man einfach nicht wach wird und wenn es abends ist net müde genug ist um mal früh schlafen zu gehen...
*grml*


----------



## H2OTest (25. Oktober 2012)

wer bissn du icepeah? - dich kenn ich garnicht 

Edit: Mir fällt grad auf das ich mich genau ein Jahr nach Konov hier registriert habe


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2012)

2009 is sooo... 2009! 



H2OTest schrieb:


> Morgen. Heute ausnahsweise kein Gefräse auf der Straße, dafür aber besucht für meine Oma morgens um ACHT geil, dankesehr! ich dachte ich könnte mal ausschlafen!



Halleluja! Heute ist der erste Tag der Woche an dem mein beknackter Nachbar nicht morgens um 8 Uhr mit seinem Laubbläser auf der Straße rumeiert! Hab ihn gestern drauf angesprochen ob er noch ganz sauber sei und welche Musik ich denn heute Nacht um 3 mal spielen soll, den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl hat er wohl verstanden  HOORAY \.O./


----------



## Davatar (25. Oktober 2012)

Den Sinn von Laubbläsern hab ich eh nie verstanden...


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Den Sinn von Laubbläsern hab ich eh nie verstanden...



Naja, mit Laub ist es 1. rutschig, sobald es nass wird. 2., soweit Gras drunter liegt, stirbt das Gras bzw. die Natur darunter ab. So ist es beispielsweise in nem starken Winter bei uns passiert, wo noch die Laubschicht drunter war. Wirklich schön war der "Rasen" da nicht.

Außerdem ist die Alternative neben nem Laubbläser n Besen bzw. so ne breite Laubharke, zumeist aus Metall. Das Kratzen hängt mir bis heut noch im Ohr, weil wir jedes Jahr unsere komplette Einfahrt (rund 100 Meter, ungepflastert) gesäubert haben, was bei zum Teil beidseitigen Wald (Rest nur einseitig^^) dann doch ne ganze Menge ist und ne ganze Weile dauert.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Oktober 2012)

Sehr interessantes Video 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KrVC5dm5fFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## icepeach (25. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wer bissn du icepeah? - dich kenn ich garnicht
> 
> Edit: Mir fällt grad auf das ich mich genau ein Jahr nach Konov hier registriert habe


Mich muss man auch net kennen, geistere hier schon ne kleine ewigkeit rum 
Hab hier nie viel geschrieben, am anfang ein noob und mittlerweile weiß ich eh alles besser


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2012)

Oh die 100 Meter Auffahr zur Residenz, Schloss Doofkatze! Wo waren denn eure Angestellten? 

Ja der Sinn von Laubbläsern erschließt sich mir schon, aber nicht warum man das wirklich jeden Morgen 8 Uhr machen muss, so viel Laub kann in einer Nacht fallen. Der macht das ja dann auch nicht nur 5 Minuten, sondern 1-2 Stunden.
Könnte auch sein das er mich ärgern will, weil das so ein Alter verbitteter Sack ist und weiß das ich Nachtschicht habe und morgens dann doch gerne schlafe.

Das ist wohl der Neid wegen den zahlreichen schönen Frauen die ständig ein und ausgehen, den ganzen schicken Autos vor der Tür und so...


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oh die 100 Meter Auffahr zur Residenz, Schloss Doofkatze! Wo waren denn eure Angestellten?




Angestellte konnten wir uns nie leisten, selbst die Sklaven mussten wir verkaufen!


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Oktober 2012)

Nuja bei unseren Bäumen kommt etliches runter, so dass wirklich schon fast tägliches entfernen notwendig ist... ist natürlich nicht unbedingt schön aber ich bin mir sicher, dass genau ihr die hier groß rumtönen genau die wären, die dem der dann mal nicht entlaubt hat sofort ne Klage an den Hals werfen, wenn sie wirklich mal dem zu Boden liegenden Laub zum opfer gefallen sind...

Andere Stellen mögen vielleicht nicht soviel Laub aufeinmal abwerfen trotzallem bleibt es im Grunde immernoch ausschließlich eine Haftungsfrage weswegen das getan werden muss und nicht damit es "schöner" aussieht...


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2012)

Naja er macht das hauptsächlich bei sich im Garten und nur einen ganz kleinen Teil auf der Straße, aber der Einwand ist schon logisch.
Allerdings besteht da ja wohl weitaus weniger Gefahrenpotential, als wenn man jetzt mal keinen Schnee schippt, oder den Gehweg streut.

Und naja, auf meiner Straßenseite landet man wenigstens weich


----------



## Davatar (25. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> [...] das ich Nachtschicht habe und morgens dann doch gerne schlafe. [...]


Ach komm, Schlaf nach ner Nachtschicht? Wozu? 




Selor schrieb:


> Nuja bei unseren Bäumen kommt etliches runter, so dass wirklich schon fast tägliches entfernen notwendig ist... ist natürlich nicht unbedingt schön aber ich bin mir sicher, dass genau ihr die hier groß rumtönen genau die wären, die dem der dann mal nicht entlaubt hat sofort ne Klage an den Hals werfen, wenn sie wirklich mal dem zu Boden liegenden Laub zum opfer gefallen sind...


Ich hab nur gefragt wozu man das macht, weil ichs nicht wusste, nicht weil ich rumtönen wollte. Zum rumtönen nehm ich ne Trompete:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkS9bo64RRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2012)

Leude why is here nix los ? ...


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2012)

winterschlaf ^^

hm, buffedcast 323 ich habe was neues zitat zam "abgefahrene sachen"

ob damit der dildo gemeint ist ^^


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2012)

nene das liegt nur daran, dass ich bis heute nicht da war.
jetzt gehts wieder rund ^^


----------



## Legendary (25. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=23Obvpyrw7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beschte!


----------



## ego1899 (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich klinke mich immer aus sobald das nur noch ein einziges Video und Bilder geposte wird ^^

In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht 

Morgen ist ein großer Tag!


----------



## Legendary (25. Oktober 2012)

Stell dich ned so an du Pimmelface.   

Gute Nacht Süßer!


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Oktober 2012)

Hoihoi 
Morgen frei, Pizza bestellt...RP Abend kann kommen!


----------



## LarsW (26. Oktober 2012)

Morgen!
MEINE DAMEN ES IST FREITACH!


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2012)

Morgen -.- oder sollt ich sagen "immernoch Donnerstag für mich"? So klangs bei mir die ganze Nacht:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qMXaE7NkyyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nix Schlaf...aber wenigstens war das ne einmalige Sache.


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Moin!

Man man man selten so schlecht gepennt wie heute "Nacht" und ich schlafe wirklich oft beschissen...

Bis um 7 wach gelegen, fährt die dämliche Müllabfuhr vorbei und macht mich wach (extrem leichter Schlaf), wieder bis 9 wach. Bis 10 geschlafen, Post klingelt. Fertig -.-

Scheiß Tag heute glaub ich, ich denke ich bleib gleich daheim ^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2012)

ich hab mit 39.4° Fieber auch relativ bescheiden geschlafen v.v


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hui das is hoch, gute Besserung Olli!

Aber immer positiv sehen, besser als 40 Grad ^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2012)

aber solange ich liege gehts mir erstaunlich gut. problematisch wirds beim sitzen oder gar stehen


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Naja dann is ja alles bestens, dann lässte dich halt bedienen 

Irgendwie hebt das meine Laune wenn ich weiß das es jemandem noch schlechter geht als mir xD


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2012)

Jau gute Besserung!


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2012)

Danke euch 
bedienen ist so ne sache ,meine eltern sind heute morgen weg gefahren und meine freundin hockt in der schule ._.


----------



## xynlovesit (26. Oktober 2012)

Gute Besserung! Ich hasse Fieber -.-


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh hat sturmfrei! Ich besorg Schnaps, ne Discokugel und Chicks, wer bringt Bier, Chips, Musik und noch mehr Chicks?


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Oktober 2012)

Mörgen....! Gute Besserung Olli! Fiebr ist fies, die blöden Knochenschmerzen...
Zum thema Schlafen: Ich war die ganze Woche schon ab 20.00 Uhr im Bett, weil ich todmüde war und schon auf dem Sofa eingeschlafen bin  
Bin mal gespannt wie das WE werden soll, wenn das so weiter geht


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2012)

Chicks und Bier besorg ich 
Krank sein ist kacke wenn niemand einen bemitleidet


----------



## Davatar (26. Oktober 2012)

Gut, dann fehlen nur noch Musik und noch viel mehr Chicks.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2012)

noch mehr chicks krieg ich auch hin nur musik ist doof weil ich ja krank bin und dann kein ultimate nachbar mitleid mehr bekomme


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Zum thema Schlafen: Ich war die ganze Woche schon ab 20.00 Uhr im Bett, weil ich todmüde war und schon auf dem Sofa eingeschlafen bin



Ein Segen! Ich krieg es schon die ganze Woche nicht hin vor 5 oder 6 Uhr morgens einzuschlafen -.-


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS?!?!?!?!?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2012)

_ich wollte morgen mit meiner freundin in den zoo & dann essen gehen ._.

_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

Aber Olli, ich wollte morgen mit dir essen gehen...


----------



## Konov (26. Oktober 2012)

Tach


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aber Olli, ich wollte morgen mit dir essen gehen...



zu deinem essen kriegst doch nen gratis zoobesuch XD


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2012)

aber dann muss du mich heute erst gesund pflegen


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

http://www.funnyordi...from-jon-lajoie

*dafür komm ich in die höhle*


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> *dafür komm ich in die höhle*



Solange du nicht in die Hölle kommst


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

ah fu - ich werd alt soviele typos ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

ololol


----------



## Magogan (26. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ah fu - ich werd alt soviele typos ^^


Bei Minecraft ist Höhle und Hölle fast das Gleiche ... die Höhlen da sind die Hölle xD ... Ich verlaufe mich immer xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

LEUTE WOCHENENDE ._.


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> LEUTE WOCHENENDE ._.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

wayne


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Hatte gestern schon Wochenende


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hab erst morgen Wochenende, heute lieg ich nur faul rum und mach gar nix


----------



## H2OTest (26. Oktober 2012)

IMMERNOCH FERIEN


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Sauerei! Herbstferien oder wie? Hab noch nie verstanden wofür die gut sind. Ich war noch nie in nem "Herbsturlaub" auf ner Blätterpiste nen Hügel runter rutschen mit sauberen Klamotten oder so...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

Herbstferien sind da, um nicht irre zu werden, weil man ja ansonsten noch bis Dezember warten müsste. Meine sind schon seit 2 Wochen vorbei


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z32j6UVXMIk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (26. Oktober 2012)

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=pR4TD6lgcCU <--- Titanic-Parodie (englisch)

haha


----------



## ego1899 (26. Oktober 2012)

Hab irgendwie tausend Spiele angefangen und nich zu Ende gebracht.

Hab noch Borderlands 2 was zu machen, Dishonored,die Doom 3 BFG Edition, AvP und ein Addon zu Skyrim (beides nie installiert gehabt ^^ )

Aber irgendwie hab ich gerade voll Bock auf KOTOR 1+2 bekommen, ich glaube ich pack die heute mal wieder aus xD


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Herbstferien sind da, um nicht irre zu werden, weil man ja ansonsten noch bis Dezember warten müsste. Meine sind schon seit 2 Wochen vorbei



Alles klar, kommt mal klar und geht arbeiten, da gibts zwischen Juli/August und Dezmember keine Kindergeburtstagsferien.


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

wuste garnicht, dass legendary so kinderfeindlich ist ^^


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2012)

Schön, dass du wieder da bist Aun. Jetzt können wir wieder zu 2. die Kids dissen.

Wie gehts deiner leckeren Alten?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch nicht. Traurig eigentlich, ich kenne so viele, die 34 Stunden in der Woche in der Schule sitzen und trotzdem nebenbei noch arbeiten. 

Bei mir isses bisschen anders, ich sitze 36 inner Ausbildung/Schule, nur fängt es bei mir erst nächstes Jahr mit dem richtigen arbeiten los.


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

lecker wie immer 
wohnen zwar jetzt 10 km auseinander, aber das hält die kleine auf lustdistanz ^^


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2012)

Ja Shika, 36 Schulstunden. 

Aun, jetzt poste doch endlich mal ein Pic, blond, vollbusig und gute Figur haben mich letztens schon versöhnlich gestimmt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (26. Oktober 2012)

Deine Mudda.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

suckmad1ck biatch


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Deine Mudda.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

flame on


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

flame off

WHAT NOW ? MH ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (26. Oktober 2012)

Bahhh wie übel. Partygäste krank, müssen arbeiten oder sind ausser Landes. Zwei Leute, davon einer mit Kind im Schlepptau. Party abgesagt, ich werde morgen Nacht wohl bei euch rumtrollen.
Naja, so bleibt mir wder 40ste genauso in Erinnerung, wie der 30ste, als sich ein Teil meiner Gäste prügelte.
Alle mal Arschlecken.


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

wir können doch kommen  wir prügeln nicht, sind handzahm und gesprächig


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ja Shika, 36 Schulstunden.
> 
> Aun, jetzt poste doch endlich mal ein Pic, blond, vollbusig und gute Figur haben mich letztens schon versöhnlich gestimmt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

nääää zu viel metall am körper


----------



## Fakebook (26. Oktober 2012)

Einfach Potsdam Charlottenhof aus dem Zug steigen, bis ans Ende des Bahnsteigs Richtung Berlin laufen und laut rufen. Das krieg ich von zu Hause aus mit und dann zerlegen wir die Stadt und vermöbeln meine Freunde. Hab ja dann euch.

DAMN!!


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nääää zu viel metall am körper



macht doch gerade interessant ^^

hier haste noch eine aber die ist nicht blond ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

hmmm ne std fahrt von md dahin, das geht ^^

pass auf was du postet sonst kommt die geheime zam polizei und lässt dich verschwinden ^^


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2012)

da ist alles bedeckt


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Oktober 2012)

Hm? Habe ich was verpasst? He Aun moin^^ Alles klar? Ist deine alte immernoch so...wie sie ist? xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2012)

Aun hat ne Alte ?


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2012)

nu is aber gut hier.


----------



## Konov (27. Oktober 2012)

FIRST

und guten Morgen liebe Kindaaa

2 Grad und Schneefall, jetzt raus arbeiten, irgendwie krass dieser Temperatursturz 

und schüss


----------



## H2OTest (27. Oktober 2012)

ahja ... Konov unser freundlicher Postmann


----------



## LarsW (27. Oktober 2012)

TACH DIE DAMEN!
Nur noch drei Stunden arbeiten- dann habe ich auch endlich "Wochenende".
Und heute Abend/Nacht:
*Oberlatte,unterkante sprich: LATTENGRADE! *


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2012)

Konov du kommst doch aus Niedersachsen oder ? Bei euch schneit es schon ? o.O


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

Wuhu, Youtube Copyright Verletzung!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=InzDjH1-9Ns

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Jetzt darf ich mir dieses blöde Vid angucken.


----------



## H2OTest (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja Shika, aber aus dem südlichsten  bei mir, ca 80km nördlicher Schneit es noch nicht


----------



## H2OTest (27. Oktober 2012)

Doppelpost ...


----------



## Legendary (27. Oktober 2012)

Bei uns in Oberbayern liegt lustigerweise noch nix, obwohl wir Alpenvorland sind. :>


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wuhu, Youtube Copyright Verletzung!
> 
> Jetzt darf ich mir dieses blöde Vid angucken.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R1I3acAE8JA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2012)

wtf, bei uns schneits

http://www.wetter.in...sental/17748962

am wärmsten ort in deutschland schneit es  immer wieder geil


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich will auch Schnee haben >.<


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> FIRST



Moooin!

Konov, dass ist keine Kunst wenn man schon Abends immer als erster im Bett ist.
Ich wette du liest noch nich mal heimlich unter der Bettdecke mit der Taschenlampe


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich wette du liest noch nich mal heimlich unter der Bettdecke mit der Taschenlampe






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (27. Oktober 2012)

das macht mir angst


----------



## Reflox (27. Oktober 2012)

SNOW SNOW EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2012)

"Kannst du die Berge nicht erreichen, hol' den Schnee zu dir!"


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> SNOW SNOW EVERYWHERE!



In Frankfurt schneits das ganze Jahr, auch im Sommer...


----------



## H2OTest (27. Oktober 2012)

Ich bring wieder weiße Weihnacht nach Deutschland.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> In Frankfurt schneits das ganze Jahr, auch im Sommer...



Vorallem fliegt der Schnee dort immer gegen die Nasen der Einwohner, schlimm ist das! Würd mich stören.


----------



## ego1899 (27. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vorallem fliegt der Schnee dort immer gegen die Nasen der Einwohner, schlimm ist das! Würd mich stören.



Ja stimmt. Und der ist bei so vielen beliebt nur bei den Kindern nicht komisch. Aber es gibt hier auch nen Winterdienst in so lustigen blauen Autos, nur kommt der nicht ganz hinterher.
Frankfurt ist ja bekannt für seine Wetterlage 

Mir egal, in Stuttgart lacht hoffentlich die Sonne am Sonntag hehe 

So, jetzt geh ich mich betrinken, ein schönes WE euch allen!

Bussi Bussi Tschau Tschaaaauuuu!


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> So, jetzt geh ich mich betrinken, ein schönes WE euch allen!



*Auf die Uhr schau*


----------



## win3ermute (27. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> So, jetzt geh ich mich betrinken, ein schönes WE euch allen!



*auf die Uhr schau* Fuck, nach 12! Ich bin für einen Samstag echt spät dran...


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2012)

aber um 14 ist schon hart. ok wenn man an himmelfahrt da schon ne lampe am brennen hat aber so oO


----------



## Magogan (27. Oktober 2012)

Hmm, mein Let's Play ist immer noch nicht sooo beliebt^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, mein Let's Play ist immer noch nicht sooo beliebt^^



Genauso wie du


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Genauso wie du



Aus Buddha, beleidige den armen Jung doch nicht so. Du verschreckst immer die Leute, mensch mensch. Ich dachte wir hätten das schon durchgesprochen?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Aus Buddha, beleidige den armen Jung doch nicht so. Du verschreckst immer die Leute, mensch mensch. Ich dachte wir hätten das schon durchgesprochen?



Ich sprech dir auch gleich mal was durch


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> In Frankfurt schneits das ganze Jahr, auch im Sommer...



hmmm schnee im sommer . lol wie ich da an lotw denken muss


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2012)

Aber liebster Buddha, ignoriert ihr unsere Freundschaft? Das war doch nur gemeint, dass ihr nicht jeden Menschen erschrecken solltet. 

Ich schau mir das Let's Play grade an, deine stimme hat sich etwas gebessert im gegensatz zu vorher, allerdings ist dein Stil und die Betonung noch recht...ja...langweilig? Tut mir leid^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Aber liebster Buddha, ignoriert ihr unsere Freundschaft? Das war doch nur gemeint, dass ihr nicht jeden Menschen erschrecken solltet.



ERZITTERE IM ANGESICHT DES TODES! *Schwert zieh und Edou in die Brust ramm*


----------



## Edou (27. Oktober 2012)

Als ob das was nutzen würde, ich bin der Tod persönlich.


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2012)

habt euch doch lieb mädels 
btw sean war grad mal zur stippvisite unten. leider ist die hölle heute geschlossen


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dgR_rhXXuUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Aun schrieb:


> habt euch doch lieb mädels
> btw sean war grad mal zur stippvisite unten. leider ist die hölle heute geschlossen



Du kannst erstmal gleich Abhauen.


----------



## Fakebook (27. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, mein Let's Play ist immer noch nicht sooo beliebt^^



Dass es dafür überhaupt 'Abnehmer' gibt ....?!

Ein Tutorial - ja. Ein Livestream - ja. Aber ne konservierte Version anschauen von etwas, das ich auch selbst spielen könnte? Ist wie nen aufgezeichnetes Fußballspiel. Das geht so komplett an mir vorbei. Naja, vielleicht irgendwann spät nach Mitternacht, wenn der TV sonst gar nichts mehr hergibt und man das nebenher beim daddeln laufen lässt.


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2012)

ja so ganz hab ich das auch nie verstanden, aber jeder soll das tun was er mag. da laber ich nicht groß gegen


----------



## Fakebook (27. Oktober 2012)

Verdammte Hacke, jetzt findet meine Party doch statt, weil sich last minute noch ne handvoll Leute gemeldet haben. Jetzt hab ICH aber keine Lust mehr. Mich grad auf einen chilligen Abend mit Pinsel und Farbtopf gefreut, um endlich das geplante Comic an die Wand zu malen. Mitternacht paar Anrufe entgegennehmen und morgen RICHTIG GUT essen gehen auf Kosten von Mom und Dad.

Kühlschrank beinhaltet: 3 Flaschen Wasser, viertelvolle Flasche Rotwein, ein Becher Magarine, zwei Sorten Senf, Erdnussmus und nen Fläschchen Ahornsirup. Auf dem Küchentisch drei Äpfel, sieben Mandarinen und eine Kiwi. Nicht unbedingt partytauglich.

Also merke: die Mischung aus unzuverlässigen und hartnäckigen Freunden ist beschissen.

(Rotweinflasche nun leer)


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2012)

ich würd da gleich die nächste aufmachen. handy aus, licht aus und die sicherung für die klingel rausdrehen. und schon hast ruhe vor dem unzuverlässigen packgelumpe


----------



## Fakebook (27. Oktober 2012)

Licht aus geht nicht. Oder ich mach die Jalousie runter und setz ne Stirnlampe zum Malen auf.
Der Rest passt.


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2012)

dann lass es mit dem malen und häng dir einen um und um mitternacht haste ne lampe brennen


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Oktober 2012)

Installier einen Kippkessel mit heissem Pech über deiner Tür.


----------



## Magogan (27. Oktober 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich schau mir das Let's Play grade an, deine stimme hat sich etwas gebessert im gegensatz zu vorher, allerdings ist dein Stil und die Betonung noch recht...ja...langweilig? Tut mir leid^^


Ja, ich geb mir Mühe ^^

Edit: 5 Bratwürste (500g insgesamt) sind ziemlich viel für mich alleine


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2012)

ich pack bunny und schmeiss sie an die wand damit sie aufhört zu brennen ^^


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Morgääähn^^

Ich brauche schnelleres Internet für mein Let's Play -.- Bei Herr der Ringe Online werde ich bestimmt noch größere Dateien haben als bei Minecraft ...

Achja, abwaschen muss ich auch noch =(


----------



## Konov (28. Oktober 2012)

Zeitverschiebung vergessen... nun haben wirs erst 10 Uhr statt 11 ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2012)

Zum Glück geht die PC Uhr immer richtig *fg*


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2012)

tzunami warnung auf hawaii ,bye hawaii


----------



## Ol@f (28. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Zeitverschiebung vergessen... nun haben wirs erst 10 Uhr statt 11 ^^


Nice, auch ganz vergessen und ich wundere mich schon, warum ich mich so ausgeschlafen fühle um die Uhrzeit.


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Morgääähn^^
> 
> Ich brauche schnelleres Internet für mein Let's Play -.- Bei Herr der Ringe Online werde ich bestimmt noch größere Dateien haben als bei Minecraft ...



Das schaut auch niemand. Du machst immer LPs, die kein Schwein sich ansieht und wunderst dich dann, weshalb du so "wenig" abos hast.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Oktober 2012)

basti meckär ihn nicht an Minecraft LPs sind voll individuell!


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Naja, aber von Herr der Ringe Online gibt es noch nicht sooo viele LPs wie von Minecraft ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2012)

moinsen ihr süßen


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, aber von Herr der Ringe Online gibt es noch nicht sooo viele LPs wie von Minecraft ^^



Aber keine Sau sucht danach.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, aber von Herr der Ringe Online gibt es noch nicht sooo viele LPs wie von Minecraft ^^


Da ist aber auch ein kleiner Denkfehler. Nur weil es nicht so viel davon gibt, heißt nicht, dass automatisch auf die wenigen vorhandenen 
Sachen zugegriffen wird.

Die Leute, die sich mit Lotro beschäftigen brauchen sowas nicht, und die, die damit anfangen wollen machen sich, da f2p, wohl lieber 
selbst ein Bild davon. Du kannst also wenn überhaupt bei so einem LP nur mit geringen Views rechnen.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Oktober 2012)

Shika <3 :*


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Da ist aber auch ein kleiner Denkfehler. Nur weil es nicht so viel davon gibt, heißt nicht, dass automatisch auf die wenigen vorhandenen
> Sachen zugegriffen wird.
> 
> Die Leute, die sich mit Lotro beschäftigen brauchen sowas nicht, und die, die damit anfangen wollen machen sich, da f2p, wohl lieber
> selbst ein Bild davon. Du kannst also wenn überhaupt bei so einem LP nur mit geringen Views rechnen.


Aber vermutlich trotzdem mehr als bei Minecraft ^^

Abgesehen davon muss man sich ja das Spiel erst runterladen, das dauert auch mehrere Stunden.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2012)

Hallo meine Schäfchen *Käsebrot mampf*


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber vermutlich trotzdem mehr als bei Minecraft ^^
> 
> Abgesehen davon muss man sich ja das Spiel erst runterladen, das dauert auch mehrere Stunden.



Mago, glaub mir, das wird sich keine Sau ansehen.


----------



## Maladin (28. Oktober 2012)

Tach (Postcounter +1)

was gibts neues?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2012)

Maladin schrieb:


> Tach (Postcounter +1)



Omg wie lang hast du denn nimmer was gepotet?
Willkommen zurück mein Schatz 


> was gibts neues?



Olliruh und ich sind zusammen.


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Toll, jetzt habe ich die Folge rendern lassen und kann sie jetzt nicht wiedergeben Oo


----------



## H2OTest (28. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Olliruh und ich sind zusammen.



Pics or didn't happen


----------



## Maladin (28. Oktober 2012)

Gentleman genießen und schweigen.

Is schon ne Weile her das letzte Mal.


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Okay, ich darf Fraps nicht beenden, während ich die Folge rendern lasse, weil die Quelldatei sonst nicht gelesen werden kann ...

Und die fertige Folge wird wohl 4,25 GB groß, das wird lustig, die hochzuladen ^^


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt habe ich die Folge rendern lassen und kann sie jetzt nicht wiedergeben Oo



Siehst du, sogar dein PC ist gegen das LP!


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Siehst du, sogar dein PC ist gegen das LP!


Gar nicht ^^ Ich darf nur eben nicht Fraps beenden wegen des Fraps-Codecs, in dem die Quelldateien gespeichert sind.

Aber einen schnelleren Prozessor könnte ich dafür vielleicht doch brauchen, das dauert schon echt ziemlich lange, die eine Folge zu rendern ...


----------



## Maladin (28. Oktober 2012)

Mala mag LP .. Mala abonnieren


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Maladin schrieb:


> Mala mag LP .. Mala abonnieren


^^

Ich glaube, dass mein Herr der Ringe Online Let's Play sogar noch besser ist als das Minecraft-Let's Play ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Olliruh und ich sind zusammen.



DAS HALTE ICH FÜR EINE LÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜGE!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> DAS HALTE ICH FÜR EINE LÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜGE!



Nönö


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2012)

fight me gurl, i'll 1v1 noscope you ...


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Bitte lass das Rendern diesmal erfolgreich sein ^^ Das dauert nämlich 2 Stunden -.-


----------



## Ogil (28. Oktober 2012)

Na wenn das neue LP dann SOGAR NOCH BESSER ist als das Minecraft-LP dann ist es das doch wert


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Na wenn das neue LP dann SOGAR NOCH BESSER ist als das Minecraft-LP dann ist es das doch wert


^^

Okay, eigentlich ist das Minecraft-LP nicht so toll, aber ich gebe mir Mühe und versuche, es von Mal zu Mal besser zu machen ^^ Aber das HDRO-LP ist mir ein wenig besser gelungen, finde ich jedenfalls ^^


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2012)

Warum machst du nicht adventure-maps von Minecraft. Gabs auch noch nie.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nönö


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pY7EV26xyrw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4r

wie findest denn das neue Punk Goes Pop 5 Album?


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IqgeBlUyoKo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ehrmergerd


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Sh1k4r
> 
> wie findest denn das neue Punk Goes Pop 5 Album?



Hab nur ein paar Songs gehört, die waren aber gut und kaufen werde ich es mir sowieso 

@olli





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=umZoOFaApp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jetzt hat sich mein PC kurz aufgehangen, ich hatte in WoW extreme Grafikbugs, Chrome ist abgestürzt bzw. funktionierte nicht mehr richtig und ...

... der Movie Maker hatte das Video zu 87% fertig und ist dann aber ebenfalls abgestürzt!!!!! Also wieder von vorne, dauert ja nur 2 Stunden sowas ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Oktober 2012)

Dein PC will dich vom rendern abhalten... vertrau ihm *fg*


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2012)

Also ich rendere ab heute mit Camtasia. Damit kann man aufnehmen und bearbeiten.


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Ach irgendein Problem mit dem Anzeigetreiber, glaube ich ...

Solange nicht die Grafikkarte und/oder irgendetwas anderes an der Hardware kaputt ist, ist alles okay^^


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Oktober 2012)

Ein Mac stuerzt nie ab


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ein Mac so stabil läuft wie mein iPhone, dann müsste der etwa einmal pro Woche abstürzen ...

Wieso kann ich mich nicht mehr in WoW einloggen? Verbindung wird aufgebaut ... und mehr passiert nicht ...


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Oktober 2012)

Internet mal resetten. Also, einfach mal die Verbindung vom PC unterbrechen.


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ach irgendein Problem mit dem Anzeigetreiber, glaube ich ...
> 
> Solange nicht die Grafikkarte und/oder irgendetwas anderes an der Hardware kaputt ist, ist alles okay^^



Bei mir ist die GraKa seit 3 Jahren kaputt.


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Okay, bin nicht der einzige, der sich nicht in WoW einloggen kann ^^


----------



## Legendary (28. Oktober 2012)

Mago du bist so doof, wenn du ne Frau wärst würdest du das Blasen auch noch sprichwörtlich nehmen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Mago du bist so doof, wenn du ne Frau wärst würdest du das Blasen auch noch sprichwörtlich nehmen.



+1


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2012)

Youtube
Könnt ihr mir mal einen gefallen tun ? 
Der Link oben führt zu nem Youtube Kanal von nem Kumpel,wäre super cool von euch wenn ihr mal vorbei schauen könntet vllt mal nen comment da lasst oder gar nen like. Wenn euch die Videos gefallen könntet ihr ja auch sogar suscriben. Ist nen richtig guter Kumpel von mir und ich will ihn ein bisschen auf die Sprünge helfen.


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Versuch Nummer FÜNF!!!!!

Zum zweiten Mal ist die Datei, die Movie Maker ausspuckt, nicht abspielbar ... WTF was soll das Microsoft?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2012)

Mago so langsam gehen deine ständigen Nörgeleien aufn Sack...


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Kann sein, mich regt das nur auf, weil ich nämlich seit inzwischen 9 Stunden versuche, eine Datei zu bekommen, die ich abspielen kann und die zum Hochladen nicht zu groß ist ...

Weiß jemand, woran das liegt? Wenn ich den Anfang (also z.b. die ersten 2 Minuten) rendern lasse, kommt ein Film raus, den man abspielen kann. Aber es fehlen noch 57 Minuten. Wenn ich aber alles rendern lasse -> lässt sich nicht abspielen ...


----------



## Legendary (28. Oktober 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mago so langsam gehen deine ständigen Nörgeleien aufn Sack...



auch +1 

Ich kenne keinen der so viel nörgelt und ich bin ein Deutscher!


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> +1


Wir sind hier nicht bei Google+ ^^


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2012)

Falscher Thread. Und wenn bei den ersten 5 Post keiner eine Antwort weiß ,dann wird niemand mehr wissen wenn du es noch 5 mal postest. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_goMQolXcbs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Btw frag mal Mr.Google


----------



## Magogan (28. Oktober 2012)

Auch Google weiß nichts, was mir weiterhelfen könnte ...

Ich speichere das jetzt einfach mal als "Windows Media Video"-Datei statt als AVI, vielleicht geht es ja dann ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gy8TQKxVzSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

Zum kotzen! Hat vielleicht jemand ne Lösung? Hab das schon in nem anderen Thread beschrieben.

Es geht um *Halo 4* im *Ko-Op*.



> Unfassbar!
> 
> Halo 4 im Ko-Op!
> 
> ...


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Numbe (29. Oktober 2012)

Moah!

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum gerade jeder Hans auf die Idee kommt ein großer 'LP'er' auf Youtube werden zu müssen? Liegt das an der Jahreszeit? Monat? Habe ich irgendwas verpasst? 

Das schlimmste daran ist, dass meine beste Freundin ebenfalls auf den Trichter gekommen ist und wie eine Bekloppte Lp's von DayZ, Minecraft und Slender hochlädt. (Davon gibt es ja auch noch nicht genug.  ) Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ihr Spielehorizont bis vor zwei Monaten nicht über Sims hinaus ging...- Also keine Ahnung wieso sie sich nun berufen fühlt sich als Gamer zu bezeichnen und Youtube mit ihren Videos zu fluten.

Zumal die einfach sterbenslangweilig sind. q.q Ist es böse ihr zu sagen, dass das einzige Kommentar ("Wie alt bist du?^^") unter ihrem Video (inkl. facecam) eigentlich schon alles sagt? >.<''

Ich würde ihr ja wirklich gerne helfen... Aber irgendwie stirbt bei dem Versuch, mir ihre LP's anzugucken UND zu verbreiten der letzte Rest an sozialer Kompetenz in mir. :'(

Oh... Und guten Morgen!


----------



## Magogan (29. Oktober 2012)

Post mal Link ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein, nicht den Link -.-

Ups, ich werde schon schizophren ^^


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2012)

Naja zocken und das mit anderen Leuten teilen.... das ist ja kein neues Vergnügen.
durch LPs stark vereinfacht, weil jeder Hinz und Kunz 1. zocken kann und 2. was hochladen kann

Mehr ist es ja nicht ^^


----------



## Numbe (29. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja zocken und das mit anderen Leuten teilen.... das ist ja kein neues Vergnügen.
> durch LPs stark vereinfacht, weil jeder Hinz und Kunz 1. zocken kann und 2. was hochladen kann
> 
> Mehr ist es ja nicht ^^



Dann aber bitte ohne dieses pseudo professionelle 'Freitags immer DayZ, Samstags Slender, Sonntag Minecraft!'...- Von der Fanpost an Gronkh fange ich gar nicht erst an.  Hoffentlich legt sich das im Laufe des Studiums. Die Gute hat einfach zu viel Zeit iMo.  (Und ich verliere langsam meine Nerven.)

Ach, und Mago: Geht nicht, komme gerade nicht bei Youtube rein. (Mal davon abgesehen, dass du ja in die selbe Schublade fällst. Sollte also nichts Neues für dich dabei sein. :>)


----------



## Magogan (29. Oktober 2012)

Du kannst auch einfach ihren YouTube-Namen sagen, dann finde ich es auch ^^

Wisst ihr, wie gut es ist, dass es den Buchstaben K gibt? Nein? Hmm ... Kinderschokolade gäbe es nicht mehr, weil sie ja Inderschokolade hieße und das wäre ja irgendwie rassistisch ... und was würde dann nur mit dem Kinderkanal passieren? xD

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/KiKa


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

Ein Herz für Inder! <3


----------



## Numbe (29. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wisst ihr, wie gut es ist, dass es den Buchstaben *K* gibt? Nein? Hmm ... Kinderschokolade gäbe es nicht mehr, weil sie ja Inderscho*k*olade hieße und das wäre ja irgendwie rassistisch ...



...


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. Oktober 2012)

Morgeeeen!

Hab grad ne interessante Price-Range auf ner Webseite für Hotelzimmer gesehn "From 20€ to 88500€".


----------



## Magogan (29. Oktober 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> ...


Ups ^^ Vielleicht hätte ich Kinderriegel nehmen sollen statt Kinderschokolade ^^


----------



## H2OTest (29. Oktober 2012)

hmm 20 minuten - 22gb


----------



## Magogan (29. Oktober 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm 20 minuten - 22gb


Ähm, was?


----------



## H2OTest (29. Oktober 2012)

Aufnahme


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

AAAARRRGH ich könnt immer noch so ausrasten, da muss man jetzt im pissigen 4:3 spielen mit ner Kack Auflösung, weil man mit HDMI Kabel nen wesentlich kleineres Bild hat kann doch nich wahr sein und dafür hat man dann noch nen Top-Full HD TV


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Oktober 2012)

Na meine kleinen?


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Na meine kleinen?



Na mein großer?


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Na mein großer?



*In die Backe kneif*


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich war schon soweit dass ich mein Fully verkaufen wollte, wegen dem elenden Geldmangel, dann noch die Reparatur des tretlagers...

Nun hat sich beim Experten aber rausgestellt, dass nur eine Schraube geschrottet ist, die wird jetzt nachbestellt, das sind 10 Euro und dann läufts wieder.
Und ich hab festgestellt dass ich es nicht übers Herz bringe das Schätzelein zu verticken. Ich muss irgendwie anders ans Büchergeld kommen 

Prostitution kommt nicht in Frage 

Hab schon meine Univeranstaltungen umgelegt damit ich nochn Tag zum arbeiten frei hab. Es wird trotzdem knapp mit Miete, Studiengebühren und und und


----------



## Edou (29. Oktober 2012)

Und wie sieht es als Pornodarsteller aus? Ich meine, es ist nicht direkt Prostitution....:S


----------



## Magogan (29. Oktober 2012)

Numbe schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte ohne dieses pseudo professionelle 'Freitags immer DayZ, Samstags Slender, Sonntag Minecraft!'...- Von der Fanpost an Gronkh fange ich gar nicht erst an.  Hoffentlich legt sich das im Laufe des Studiums. Die Gute hat einfach zu viel Zeit iMo.  (Und ich verliere langsam meine Nerven.)
> 
> Ach, und Mago: Geht nicht, komme gerade nicht bei Youtube rein. (Mal davon abgesehen, dass du ja in die selbe Schublade fällst. Sollte also nichts Neues für dich dabei sein. :>)


Du kannst dir mal mein Herr der Ringe Online Let's Play angucken, ich gebe mir wirklich Mühe ^^

Und ich würde trotzdem mal gerne sehen, wie deine Freundin das macht ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Oktober 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es als Pornodarsteller aus? Ich meine, es ist nicht direkt Prostitution....:S







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3K7doCvpcFU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (29. Oktober 2012)

Ja, das meine ich ja.


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2012)

Das ließe sich nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren ^^


----------



## Wynn (29. Oktober 2012)

der halloweensale von steam ist ja mal total fail - nichts interessantes und wenn überteuert war schon mal billiger da


----------



## Legendary (29. Oktober 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es als Pornodarsteller aus? Ich meine, es ist nicht direkt Prostitution....:S







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TqDsMEOYA9g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




!!!


----------



## Edou (29. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ließe sich nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren ^^



Kann ich verstehen, könnte ich auch nicht. ^^

@Legendary: Wtf XD


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kann mir jemand Aufgabe 4 für meine Mathearbeit Morgen machen ? 
Kann zum Teufel nicht ableiten :s


----------



## EspCap (29. Oktober 2012)

Normalerweise gerne, aber ich muss gleich wieder weg.

a) ist jedenfalls 21 x ^2 + 2x

Exponenten von e werden zwar abgeleitet, bleiben aber selbst einfach stehen als hätte man sie nicht abgeleitet. Wurzeln als ^(1/2) behandeln und normal ableiten. 1/x^3 in 1*x^-3 umwandeln und ebenfalls weiter so.


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2012)

Wenn ich die Ableitungen sehe, wird mir schlecht ^^


----------



## Magogan (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich kann das gar nicht erkennen, was da steht, ist so unscharf ^^


----------



## Konov (29. Oktober 2012)

Hmm eigtl wollt ich heute beim Hochschulsport eine Veranstaltung ausprobieren, aber ich hab so gar kein Bock mich jetzt aufzuraffen.
Zahle für ein paar Cent monatlichen Beitrag, aber das Angebot ist irgendwie nicht so prickelnd


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Oktober 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Aufgabe 4 für meine Mathearbeit Morgen machen ?
> Kann zum Teufel nicht ableiten :s



Könnte ich. Fragt sich nur was ich dafür bekomme *grins*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Oktober 2012)

a²+b²=c²

das ist alles, was ich behalten habe..


----------



## ego1899 (29. Oktober 2012)

Soooo schwer ist das ja tatsächlich nicht. Und ich hab sowas locker über 12 Jahre nicht mehr gemacht 

Aber stimmt schon, ein wenig unscharf ist das ganze, manchmal schwer zu erkennen ob jetzt x² oder x³ und so...


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin froh das sich jemand getraut hat die Klausur zu fotografieren und mir zu schicken also so schlimm find ich das jetzt nicht


----------



## LarsW (30. Oktober 2012)

TACH DIE DAMEN!


----------



## Ogil (30. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin - und bis spaeter. Eklig, wenn die Tage so frueh anfangen...


----------



## Davatar (30. Oktober 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es als Pornodarsteller aus? Ich meine, es ist nicht direkt Prostitution....:S


Ich würd sein Video runterla...äh...kauf...en...oder vielleicht doch nicht


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2012)

Morgen!
Heute wieder ein schöner Tag. Nur eine Vorlesung und danach mit einer netten Dame ins Kino 

Leider gehts morgen mit dem anstrengenden Teil der Woche los.


----------



## stefanru (30. Oktober 2012)

guten morgen  
erstmal eine tasse tee trinken!


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

magogan musste seinen pc in den kühlschrank packen weil sonst der upload wieder abbricht ^^


----------



## Arosk (30. Oktober 2012)

ICH BIN BEHINDERT!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Or4jKQYg8dM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2012)

http://www.kleinezeitung.at/sport/stratos/3152273/baumgartner-wuerden-gemaessigte-diktatur-brauchen.story

Schnell schliesst die Grenzen nach Deutschland ^^ der 2te Ösi der ne Diktartur will ^^


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Du hast Jörg Haiger vergessen  Aber der is ja schon kaputt...


Mis ist sooo lalalalalalalaaangweiligligliglig...



Wrynn schrieb:


> magogan musste seinen pc in den kühlschrank packen weil sonst der upload wieder abbricht ^^





Da frage ich mich was zuerst den Geist aufgibt, PC oder Kühlschrank...


----------



## Magogan (30. Oktober 2012)

WTF! Wisst ihr, was gegen die Flecken auf der Leinwand geholfen hat?

RADIERGUMMI!!! Kein Scherz, alles wieder weiß ^^

Bin mal off, "E.T - Der Außerirdische" gucken ^^ Kenn den Film noch nicht ^^


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

loool du bist ja sooo 1982 

Radiergummi? Hm klingt gar nicht so abwegig. Also hast du sie praktisch "weggekratzt" wenn man so will, nur mit einem Gegenstand der da eher als "sanft" einzustufen ist und keine Spuren hinterlässt.
Clever


----------



## Davatar (30. Oktober 2012)

Mist bin grad zufällig über ein Knödel-Rezept gestolpert, jetzt kommt der Hunger, aber dauert mindestens 2 Stunden bis ich zu Hause bin   
Hier der Link


----------



## Legendary (30. Oktober 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Moin moin - und bis spaeter. Eklig, wenn die Tage so frueh anfangen...



Schon furchtbar wenn man um 8 arbeiten muss ne.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2012)

Hoi


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> loool du bist ja sooo 1982



Ich auch.


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mist bin grad zufällig über ein Knödel-Rezept gestolpert, jetzt kommt der Hunger, aber dauert mindestens 2 Stunden bis ich zu Hause bin
> Hier der Link



klassiker. die sind so leicht gemacht, auch wenns ungeübt in ner sauerrei enden kann. 
*aber* kartoffelklöße, gänsebraten und rotkohl...... wie ich grad den geifer bekomm *sabber*
(die muss ich weihnachten immer machen, da madame und mother in law sowas net können.....inkompetentes pack. naja wenigstens steht schwiegervater immer mit nem kasten dabei)



ZAM schrieb:


> Ich auch.



Alter Sack! ^^(scheisse er is nur 4 jahr älter als moi ^^ )


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich auch.



Tatsache. Ich dachte du wärst schon älter xD
Das war jetzt aber eher auf E.T. bezogen, aber jetzt wo du es sagst... Ich werde auch bald 30 

So ALT wie ZAM jetzt. Dann heißt es Schluss aus vorbei und ich stürze mich aus dem Kellerfenster


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> ICH BIN BEHINDERT!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab mal, das mit "Wenn deine Hand grösser ist als dein Kopf..." bei meinem Bruder gemacht. Er hatte Nasenbluten.


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

i lold hard @ flöxchen


----------



## Ol@f (30. Oktober 2012)

Endlich Wochenende  Aber auch ziemlich viel zu tun...


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2012)

auf gehts zur party   
ballerbrühe in´pullover bis die kotze sauer schmeckt!

viel spaß euch noch


----------



## Magogan (30. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> loool du bist ja sooo 1982
> 
> Radiergummi? Hm klingt gar nicht so abwegig. Also hast du sie praktisch "weggekratzt" wenn man so will, nur mit einem Gegenstand der da eher als "sanft" einzustufen ist und keine Spuren hinterlässt.
> Clever


Bin ich aber auch nicht selber drauf gekommen, den Tipp hat mir wer anders gegeben =(


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Wär ich auch im Leben nich drauf gekommen ^^

Aber mein Vorschlag mit ausschneiden hätte auch funktioniert!


----------



## Magogan (30. Oktober 2012)

Heute ist Gedenktag für die Opfer politischer Gewalt ...






... in *Russland!!!!!*


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OpGfxsAiPa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Man muss bei Donian wirklich nur die beiden letzten Buchstaben vertauschen um Domina raus zu bekommen. SAGENHAFT!




Magogan schrieb:


> Heute ist Gedenktag für die Opfer politischer Gewalt ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na dann... herzlichen Glückwunsch?  Welch Ironie!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (30. Oktober 2012)

Was meint ihr, sollte man in einem Let's Play von einem MMO/Rollenspiel die Questtexte (das, was man sieht, wenn man mit dem NPC spricht, also nicht im Questlog) vorlesen oder eher einfach annehmen, Gegner töten, abgeben?


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaube kaum das es jemanden gibt den die Questtexte interessieren wenn er sich sowas anguckt ^^
Nich mal die, die sie normalerweise lesen würden wenn sie selbst spielen...


----------



## Magogan (30. Oktober 2012)

Ja, aber wer guckt sich einen Elben an, der von NPC zu NPC läuft und dann Blumen sammelt oder Orcs tötet, um dann wieder zu einem NPC zurück zu laufen usw.?


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2012)

Mago. Das wollen wir dir seit dem du die Idee mit LP gebracht hast sagen. Keine Sau sieht sich das an!


----------



## Magogan (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe immerhin schon 308 Videoaufrufe und weniger wird es wohl nicht ^^


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Worin besteht eigentlich die Motivation sowas überhaupt zu machen? Also diese ganze LP Geschichte. Bin ich irgendwie noch nich ganz dahinter gestiegen...


----------



## Magogan (30. Oktober 2012)

Keine Ahnung, vielleicht Langeweile - und irgendwie keine Lust, die Spiele einfach nur so zu spielen^^


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2012)

So wie du immer rum jammerst gehts dir wohl eher um die Abos und Aufrufe


----------



## Magogan (30. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> So wie du immer rum jammerst gehts dir wohl eher um die Abos und Aufrufe


Naja, wenn es keiner guckt, ist das halt ein wenig blöd, dann lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht ^^


----------



## H2OTest (30. Oktober 2012)

dann mach es nicht


----------



## Legendary (30. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, wenn es keiner guckt, ist das halt ein wenig blöd, dann lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht ^^



Zu sagen du wärst ein Mongo wäre wohl Zeitverschwendung, da ich es dir schon ca. ein dutzend Mal gesagt habe.


Aber weil du es bist: Mongo!


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Das ist fies!

Aber Mongogan klingt so herrlich


----------



## Reflox (30. Oktober 2012)

[sup]Khan Mongogan, Anführer Mongolen [/sup]


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Mongo, Mongo, Mooongolei!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjuw4nDlEtw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (30. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Aber Mongogan klingt so herrlich



Herrlich.


----------



## Konov (30. Oktober 2012)

der arme Mago


----------



## ego1899 (30. Oktober 2012)

Mongov 


(Da bieten sich erstaunlich viele Namen an, das ist sehr universell einsetzbar  )


----------



## Konov (31. Oktober 2012)

morgen


----------



## Alcest (31. Oktober 2012)

Ein Let´s Play zu einem MMO, ist wohl die schlechteste Wahl ever.


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

Alcest schrieb:


> Ein Let´s Play zu einem MMO, ist wohl die schlechteste Wahl ever.


Wieso?


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Oktober 2012)

Auf unserem Dota-Bot (4ten.se) in Warcraft 3 gibt es einen Spieler namens Mongopan. Selbst einige Spiele mit gemacht, mittlerweile verlässt er freiwillig das Spiel, wenn ich im Gegnerteam bin^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2012)

(schon wieder zu blöd zum richtig einbinden dafuq >_<)

Naja egal, tach zusammen^^


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2012)

Morgen!

Hab mich an verschiedenen Orten beworben, jetzt meint einer, ich solle ihm doch bitte noch meine Zeugnisse aus der Schul- und Studienzeit zuschicken... o_O ist ja nicht so, dass mein Lebenslauf nicht aussagekräftig genug wär mit all den Projekten, die ich in meiner beruflichen Laufbahn bereits durchgeführt und teilweise sogar geleitet hab. Aber gut, gestern 4 Stunden lang nach dem Zeug gesucht und festgestellt, dass ich das wohl nicht mehr hab. Entweder ists beim letzten Umzug verlorengegangen oder es liegt irgendwo ganz tief vergraben in ner Kiste rum. Tjahaaaa, ist die Frage, was ich nun tun soll. Werd heute Abend wohl mal den Dachboden durchsuchen, ansonsten ruf ich mal am Studienplatz an und frag die, ob die die Zeugnisse noch haben. Aber Schulzeugnisse? Also bitte...
Dat nervt misch n bischö!


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2012)

Hallöchen meine süßen^^


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2012)

Dann muss sich der Weltuntergang aber beeilen, wenn er am 21. Dezember soweit sein will. Dafür brauchts dann doch wesentlich grössere Stürme und zwar weltweit. "Weltuntergang" soll ja bedeuten nix mehr Mensch und nicht einfach nur Massensterben


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann muss sich der Weltuntergang aber beeilen, wenn er am 21. Dezember soweit sein will. Dafür brauchts dann doch wesentlich grössere Stürme und zwar weltweit. "Weltuntergang" soll ja bedeuten nix mehr Mensch und nicht einfach nur Massensterben



Oder aber der Untergang der Zivilisation, wie wir sie kennen. Beeilen muss man sich da gar nicht. Der Yellowstone braucht nur ca. ne Woche^^


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2012)

Rebecca Black
Sandy
disney kauft lucas arts

braucht ihr noch mehr beweise für einen weltuntergang ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Rebecca Black
> Sandy
> disney kauft lucas arts
> 
> braucht ihr noch mehr beweise für einen weltuntergang ^^



*Augen Roll*

Servertransfer in bearbeitung :3 Ein bisschen tuts weh.


----------



## Noxiel (31. Oktober 2012)

Den Untergang der Zivilisation hat Sat1 oder RTL2 mit dem Vor- Nachmittagsprogramm doch schon seit Jahren eingeläutet. Es passiert nur nicht direkt mit dem Holzhammer sondern eher diffizil von hinten.


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Den Untergang der Zivilisation hat Sat1 oder RTL2 mit dem Vor- Nachmittagsprogramm doch schon seit Jahren eingeläutet. Es passiert nur nicht direkt mit dem Holzhammer sondern eher diffizil von hinten.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nseyKfQX0ZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

Heute gib's wieder Pizza, wieder vom Lieferdienst für 10 Euro ^^ Die aus dem Supermarkt schmeckt einfach nicht ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Einer der besten Filme überhaupt^^

Absolut sehenswert. Hab gut gelacht.


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

Gestern bei Star Wars gespart, hab ganze 0 Euro ausgegeben statt den 77, die auf dem Preisschild standen. Wie ich das gemacht habe? Einfach nicht gekauft ...

Wobei ich Star Wars schon gerne auf Bluray hätte, hab's aber auf DVD, da lohnt sich das Geld nicht sooo sehr, nur wegen der besseren Bildqualität und den paar Extras. Wobei man bei einer riesigen Leinwand schon eher Bluray braucht als bei so einem 42 Zoll Fernseher ^^ DVD sieht da einfach total unscharf aus ^^


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Oder aber der Untergang der Zivilisation, wie wir sie kennen.


Das gibts wenn Ihr mich zum Weltherrscher wählt, denn dann gibts Gratis-Döner für alle und das ändert einfach alles!


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das gibts wenn Ihr mich zum Weltherrscher wählt, denn dann gibts Gratis-Döner für alle und das ändert einfach alles!


Ne, du musst den iDöner erfinden, der ein ganz normaler Döner ist, dafür aber in Spezial-Alu-Folie eingewickelt und 100 Euro teuer. Auf die Folie malst du noch einen angebissenen Apfel drauf, dann kauft das jeder ^^


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ne, du musst den iDöner erfinden, der ein ganz normaler Döner ist, dafür aber in Spezial-Alu-Folie eingewickelt und 100 Euro teuer. Auf die Folie malst du noch einen angebissenen Apfel drauf, dann kauft das jeder ^^


Wenn Du den Gedanken weiterspinnst, müsste da dann Gammelfleisch (veraltetes Fleisch ) drin sein


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn Du den Gedanken weiterspinnst, müsste da dann Gammelfleisch (veraltetes Fleisch ) drin sein


Das ist doch aber nicht neu ^^ Das gab's doch schon mal^^


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2012)

Na eben: Neue Hülle, alter Inhalt, überteuerter Preis


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

Stimmt auch wieder^^

Hmm, so, Pizza essen und dann muss ich noch ein bisschen Let's Play aufnehmen ^^


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2012)

wenn sie hübsch ist und sie ihm gefällt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

Die Pizza ist nicht sehr warm =( Zwar nicht kalt, aber auch nicht wirklich warm genug ^^ Dabei sind es nur 300m oder so vom Pizzaladen bis hierher ^^


----------



## ego1899 (31. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Heute gib's wieder Pizza, wieder vom Lieferdienst für 10 Euro ^^ Die aus dem Supermarkt schmeckt einfach nicht ^^



Ach stimmt, gab ha Arbeitslosengeld heute glaub ich...  




Wrynn schrieb:


> Rebecca Black
> Sandy
> disney kauft lucas arts
> 
> braucht ihr noch mehr beweise für einen weltuntergang ^^



Hahaha recht haste!


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ach stimmt, gab ha Arbeitslosengeld heute glaub ich...


Ich bin Student ...


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2012)

ein student der beim lieferdienst isst und teure hardware kauft ^^

ka was du studierst aber wohl was anderes als die studenten die nebenjobs haben müssen neben dem studium und die zu dritt in einer wohnung wohnen müssen damit es bezahlbar ist


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

Informatik studiere ich ^^


----------



## ego1899 (31. Oktober 2012)

Mago ist einfach ein ökonomisches Genie!


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

Vieles ist leichter, wenn man reiche Eltern hat ...

... hab ich aber nicht ^^ Die sind auch nur ganz normale Leute, die eigentlich nicht mehr verdienen als jeder andere normale Mensch auch, aber sie müssen eben nicht 10 Kinder versorgen ...

Abgesehen davon habe ich mir fest vorgenommen, denen das Geld, das sie in mich investiert haben, auch nach dem Studium zurück zu zahlen ^^


----------



## ego1899 (31. Oktober 2012)

"Das erklärt warum du in deinem Alter immer noch studierst", wollte ich jetzt sagen, aber du bist 19, somit macht der Spruch leider keinen Sinn


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> "Das erklärt warum du in deinem Alter immer noch studierst", wollte ich jetzt sagen, aber du bist 19, somit macht der Spruch leider keinen Sinn


Ich werde vermutlich noch ein paar Jahre brauchen, will ja Master machen, und das schaffe ich frühestens wenn ich 22 bin (je nachdem, wann das Semester endet, auch erst mit 23).


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ein student der beim lieferdienst isst und teure hardware kauft ^^
> 
> ka was du studierst aber wohl was anderes als die studenten die nebenjobs haben müssen neben dem studium und die zu dritt in einer wohnung wohnen müssen damit es bezahlbar ist


Das erinnert mich an nen Mitstudenten den ich mal hatte. Sein Problem war, dass er recht "massiv gebaut" war, insofern musste er recht viel essen, damit er den Tag überstand. Allerdings war er recht knapp bei Kasse. Manchmal gabs bei ihm ganze Wochen, in denen er nix Anderes ass als Brot mit Sosse, dafür davon aber kiloweise. Damit das halbwegs abwechslungsreich blieb, nahm er jeweils pro Tag ne andere Art von Sosse.

Und dann gabs noch nen Studenten bei uns, über den das Gerücht rumging, er wohne in einem der Campusgebäude, also nicht in ner Wohnung, sondern mit seinem Schlafsack über die Nacht in einem beliebigen nicht abgeschlossenem Raum. Und er war der einzige, ders irgendwie schaffte, in nem Informatikstudium, in dem eigentlich ein Laptop vorausgesetzt wird, von der Studiengangleitung aus, nen PC installiert zu bekommen. Dafür musste er auch nix bezahlen, insofern vermute ich mal, war da am Gerücht wirklich was dran.

Edit: Man möge mir die seltsame Grammatik und das dreifache Wiederholen von "recht" verzeihen ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (31. Oktober 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ein student der beim lieferdienst isst und teure hardware kauft ^^
> 
> ka was du studierst aber wohl was anderes als die studenten die nebenjobs haben müssen neben dem studium und die zu dritt in einer wohnung wohnen müssen damit es bezahlbar ist




Vielleicht hält er einige Vorträge und hat so einige Nebeneinkünfte. Manch einer wird damit ja Millionär.


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Vielleicht hält er einige Vorträge und hat so einige Nebeneinkünfte. Manch einer wird damit ja Millionär.


Steinbrück?


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2012)

Los, Kürbisse sammeln! *g*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2012)

Ach die sind viel zu gut versteckt. Hab letztes Jahr nach ner Stunde aufgegeben, nach der ich grad mal etwa 5 Stück gefunden hatte...


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2012)

Volkswechsel....Serverwechsel...Volkswechsel...Mensch, langsam geht mir meine uneinigkeit auf den Keks. Und auf das Portemonaie.


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2012)

Wirst du zum Wechsel gezwungen? *g*


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Oktober 2012)

Nein, ist alles freiwillig. Und meinem blöden Hirn erlegen.


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wwi2hYGU-Lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mal um zam und oliver zum verlust von star wars an disney zu trösten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Oktober 2012)

Ist Lucas eigentlich immer noch an den neuen Teilen beteiligt, oder macht das Disney komplett ?

Bin wirklich gespannt, was wir 2015 dann zu sehen bekommen. Bin ja kein "DIEALTENTEILEWARENVIELBASSA"-Hipster, ich mochte alle. Mal schauen.


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

Ach, wollen die kleinen Kinder wieder Süßigkeiten? Hab gar keine dafür gekauft =(

Okay, bisher hat noch niemand geklingelt, aber das sollte ich vielleicht nicht sagen, sonst machen die das gleich ^^


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe immerhin schon 308 Videoaufrufe und weniger wird es wohl nicht ^^


Jetzt sind es schon 334 ^^ Ich sag ja, es wird nicht weniger ... allerdings steigt die Zahl der Aufrufe auch nicht sonderlich schnell^^

Ups, Doppelpost, sry ^^


----------



## Ogil (31. Oktober 2012)

Na solch wichtige Meldung war uns doch ein Doppelpost wert!


----------



## Magogan (31. Oktober 2012)

War nur ein Versehen, das mit dem Doppelpost ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (31. Oktober 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Los, Kürbisse sammeln! *g*
> [Bild]


Gnah ich finde keinen mehr >_< Naja immerhin 21 ^.^


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2012)

Moin ihr Affen! Noch keiner wach, wundert mich ja direkt.

Ich werd jetzt Windows 8 auf mein Netbook installieren...vielleicht gefällts mir ja doch.


----------



## Konov (1. November 2012)

Morgen, also heute ist irgendwie so ein Tag, der einfach doof ist.


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Lol, wieso sollte ich?




wegen deinem alten avatar und den bildern ^^ dachte machst goldhain rp ^^


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2012)

Gleich ist W8 Pro fertig installiert...bin schon gespannt wie es auf einem Livesystem arbeitet, kannte es bisher nur aus einer VM und da war die Bedienung grottig.


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

Moooooin!

Aaaargh, Todesdurst und kein Bock einkaufen zu gehen...




Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist Lucas eigentlich immer noch an den neuen Teilen beteiligt, oder macht das Disney komplett ?
> 
> Bin wirklich gespannt, was wir 2015 dann zu sehen bekommen. Bin ja kein "DIEALTENTEILEWARENVIELBASSA"-Hipster, ich mochte alle. Mal schauen.



Die Produktion übernimmt die Co-Aufsichtsrätin von Lucasfilm Kathleen Kenedy, die unter anderem an Produktionen von E.T. Der Außerirdische, Jurassic Park, The Sixth Sense, den Trilogien Indiana Jones und Zurück in die Zukunft (Back to the Future), Die Goonies, Krieg der Welten, Twister und A.I. Artificial Intelligence mitgewirkt hat.



Davatar schrieb:


> Ach die sind viel zu gut versteckt. Hab letztes Jahr nach ner Stunde aufgegeben, nach der ich grad mal etwa 5 Stück gefunden hatte...



Was? Ich sehe die überall, echt auf fast jeder Seite muss ich schon sagen. Die nerven schon fast...

DAS ist ein Kürbis! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2012)

Das sieht aus wie das Hinterteil einer Frau bei einem Porno.


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2012)

das ist doch der bundesadler ^^

die jugend keine ahnung mehr ^^


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2012)

Frägt sich wer hier die Ahnung hat. Das ist NICHT der Adler der BRD sondern der von Eintracht Frankfurt.

Der Adler der BRD sieht doch VOLLKOMMEN anders aus.


----------



## Konov (1. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> das ist doch der bundesadler ^^
> 
> die jugend keine ahnung mehr ^^



Bundesadler?

Hab spontan an ein Flaggensymbol gedacht, polnisch oder so


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das sieht aus wie das Hinterteil einer Frau bei einem Porno.



DU siehst aus wie das Hinterteil einer Frau nach einem Porno


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2012)

Auf DIESES Kommentar habe ich gewartet, deswegen hab ichs ja geschrieben. 

Das sich jemand dann aber disqualifiziert hätte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

Hä?

Isch nix verstähe DIESES Post ^^

Noch eine vorhersehbare Antwort 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Bundesadler?
> 
> Hab spontan an ein Flaggensymbol gedacht, polnisch oder so






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> Isch nix verstähe DIESES Post ^^
> 
> Noch eine vorhersehbare Antwort



Schau auf die letzte Seite, da hab ich noch was gepostet...leider der letzte Post der Seite, der geht gerne unter, ist aber true.


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

Den hab ich schon gesehen... ^^

Ach egal... Halloween stinkt! Unglaublich das es tatsächlich so viele Leute gibt die diesen amerikanischen Mist toll finden. Sollen sie sich ne Green Card ausdrucken und abhauen...


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ach egal... Halloween stinkt! Unglaublich das es tatsächlich so viele Leute gibt die diesen amerikanischen Mist toll finden. Sollen sie sich ne Green Card ausdrucken und abhauen...



/sign mein freund, ganz großes /sign.
Halloween hat nichts mehr mit seinem Ursprung zutun, dem Samhainfest...


Durch Halloween wird Kindern nur das schnorren beigebracht


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

Richtig. Mir geht es aber gar nicht mal um den eigentlichen Ursprung sondern darum, dass wir den Amis einfach alles nachmachen müssen
Das zieht sich nicht nur durch die Medien, das Fernsehprogramm und die Musik, jetzt feiern wir schon deren Feiertage.

Wo kommen wir denn da hin? 

Naja und ich bin auch ein Karnevals-Hasser. Ich hab zu diesen Zeiten wegen dem "Faschingszoll" der kleinen Gören immer ne Wasserpistole im Auto, kein Witz! ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2012)

Am meisten stört mich an Halloween, dass das auch so Möchtegern-Kinder ausnutzen, um entweder Süßigkeiten abzugreifen oder Scheisse zu bauen.
Sobald die Tür nicht aufgeht "EY MACH DOCH MA AUF HIER VERDAMMTE SCHE****!" . Dafuq?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Sobald die Tür nicht aufgeht "EY MACH DOCH MA AUF HIER VERDAMMTE SCHE****!" . Dafuq?



Dann hätte ich mein Schwert genommen, die Tür aufgemacht und gefragt was er denn haben möchte. Irgendwie muss man denen ja manieren beibringen ^^


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

Das macht man ja auch nicht, einfach die Tür nich aufmachen.

Man muss die schon verjagen!

Ich weise da nochmals auf eine Wasserpistole hin. Simpel, aber effektiv.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HljsF9DYbrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und wie war euer halloween so ?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> und wie war euer *halloween so ?


Ohne Idioten


----------



## Legendary (1. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ohne Idioten



+1


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ohne Idioten






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und Spiderman macht ein Duckface unter der Maske, ich hab´s genau gesehen!


----------



## H2OTest (1. November 2012)

Ich sehe DirtyMaulwurf und Lance Butters


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ohne Idioten


+10 wenn ich könnte *fg*

Ein Hoch auf die Katzen dieser Welt \o/

Zuerst setzt sich meine auf meinen PC um mal schön die Hitzeentwicklung anzukurbeln, nur um 2 Sec später mit meinem Fuß
"mal schauen wie viel Krallen reinpassen" zu spielen


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J6BYuxDA7VA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und was macht ihr heute noch so?


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bewertet einfach den Post positiv



LIKE und ich like zurück! <3 <3 <3

(Solch eine scheiße liest man teilweise in diesen ganzen sozialen Netzwerken da könnte ich so kotzen was ist nur mit der Jugend los...)

Wie sie mich alle am Arsch liken können!

(Naja bei Sean geht das in Ordnung. Den muss man einfach knuddeln! Liike <3 )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> LIKE und ich like zurück! <3 <3 <3
> 
> (Solch eine scheiße liest man teilweise in diesen ganzen sozialen Netzwerken da könnte ich so kotzen was ist nur mit der Jugend los...)
> [...]



Ach das ganze hat sich nur virtuell verlagert ^.^ 
Früher hieß es halt bei Übernachtungen nach 10 Bechern Schokoeis "OMG ICH BIN SO FETT *heul*" von den anderen "nee, du du siehst super aus!!"
Und nun wird das halt in großem Stil online betrieben. Gephotoshoptes Bild mit 50 Kilo Schminke "OMQ ISCH BIN SOOOO HÄSSLISCH T_T" und als Antworten "OMG NEIN SÜÜZZE DU BIST FOL HÜPSCH !! LIEP DISCH<3<3<3<3<3<3!!!"


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2012)

Ich find einfach keine Motivation mit meiner Facharbeit anzufangen ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ach das ganze hat sich nur virtuell verlagert ^.^
> Früher hieß es halt bei Übernachtungen nach 10 Bechern Schokoeis "OMG ICH BIN SO FETT *heul*" von den anderen "nee, du du siehst super aus!!"
> Und nun wird das halt in großem Stil online betrieben. Gephotoshoptes Bild mit 50 Kilo Schminke "OMQ ISCH BIN SOOOO HÄSSLISCH T_T" und als Antworten "OMG NEIN SÜÜZZE DU BIST FOL HÜPSCH !! LIEP DISCH<3<3<3<3<3<3!!!"



Genauso wie:

Omg ich bin Scheiße, alle hassen mich.

Und dann:
Stimmt doch garnicht, ich hab dich lieb asdofasüofapibgasfd9bn ajini napsfdnsad blub


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich find einfach keine Motivation mit meiner Facharbeit anzufangen ._.


FaNg aN mEiNe SüZzE!! Du ScHaFfSt DaS!!!! XOXO

Jetzt mal im Ernst, sowas ist echt zum Kotzen 

Aber man kann es auch positiv sehen: So kann man schnell wissen, wenn man auf die Igno packt :>


----------



## H2OTest (1. November 2012)

Ahaja - Das wurde jetzt übrings noch übertroffen  gibt jetzt solche seiten https://www.facebook.com/pages/Sch%C3%B6nste-Wolfsburgerinnen-/381293535275944?fref=ts


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ahaja - Das wurde jetzt übrings noch übertroffen  gibt jetzt solche seiten https://www.facebook...5275944?fref=ts



Endlich mal eine Seite in der sich Mädchen ohne Selbstbewusstsein zur schau stellen können und bestimmt auch Material für ältere Männer geben die dies zu schätzen wissen!


----------



## H2OTest (1. November 2012)

Das dachte ich mir dabei auch schon


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ahaja - Das wurde jetzt übrings noch übertroffen  [...]



Wieso machen da echt noch Leute mit? O_o




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Gephotoshoptes Bild mit 50 Kilo Schminke "OMQ ISCH BIN SOOOO HÄSSLISCH T_T" und als Antworten "OMG NEIN SÜÜZZE DU BIST FOL HÜPSCH !! LIEP DISCH<3<3<3<3<3<3!!!"



AAaahhhh genau sowas da könnt ich echt durchdrehen!

Alle total kaputt, echt ey...


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Wieso machen da echt noch Leute mit? O_o



Kamerahuren?


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2012)

Ich mag die seite Mein Link


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich mag die seite Mein Link


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich mag die seite Mein Link



Das wäre eigentlich wirklich richtig witzig, wenn es nicht ernst gemeint sein würde...


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2012)

Da kann man echt nur noch den Kopf schütteln...


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2012)

Die hatten da bis vor kurzen sogar noch ziemlich viele Fotos oben


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. November 2012)

Da fällt mir spontan http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/vermischtes/3006295/facebook.html ein :S


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Da fällt mir spontan http://www.gamestar....5/facebook.html ein :S



Und dazu mir sowas mit 4 Kleeblättern...wie hiess die Seite nochmal? Hmmmmm


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

Und mir fällt da spontan ein, dass man die Rechte an seinem Bild sowieso abtritt, wenn man sie bei Facebook hochlädt... ^^

Bei Blizzard ist das übrigens ähnlich... 



11.4 Nutzerinhalt. 

Als &#8222;Nutzerinhalt" gelten alle Mitteilungen, Bilder, Geräusche und sonstige Materialien und Informationen, die Sie über einen Spiel-Client oder den Service hochladen oder übertragen, oder die andere Nutzer hochladen oder übertragen, einschließlich, ohne jedoch darauf beschränkt zu sein, aller Chatnachrichten. 
*Hiermit gewähren Sie Blizzard eine unbefristete, unwiderrufliche, weltweite, kostenlose, nicht exklusive Lizenz*, einschließlich des Rechts zur Vergabe von Unterlizenzen an Dritte, sowie das Recht, derartige Nutzerinhalte, auch in abgeänderter Form, sowie daraus abgeleitete Arbeiten *zu vervielfältigen, zu berichtigen, anzupassen, abzuändern, zu übersetzen, neu zu formatieren, davon abgeleitete Arbeiten anzufertigen, herzustellen, in Verkehr zu bringen, zu veröffentlichen, zu vertreiben, zu verkaufen, zu lizenzieren, dafür Unterlizenzen zu vergeben, zu übertragen, zu vermieten, zu verleasen, zu übermitteln, öffentlich zu zeigen oder aufzuführen, elektronischen Zugriff zu gewähren, zu senden, der Öffentlichkeit mittels Telekommunikation mitzuteilen, auszustellen, auszuführen oder sie in einen Computerspeicher einzugeben*, und solchen Inhalt sowie alle geänderten oder davon abgeleiteten Arbeiten zu nutzen und zu betreiben. Soweit die anwendbaren Gesetze dies zulassen, verzichten Sie hiermit auf alle Persönlichkeitsrechte, die Sie ggf. in Bezug auf Nutzerinhalte haben. 

http://eu.blizzard.c...termsofuse.html


----------



## Olliruh (1. November 2012)

Solln se ruhig mein Arsch auf Pornoseiten stellen


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Solln se ruhig mein Arsch auf Pornoseiten stellen



Kannst ihn mir auch so schicken :3


Youtube Video


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Solln se ruhig mein Arsch auf Pornoseiten stellen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2012)

interessant wenn man olliruh + hintern bei google eingibt ist der erste eintrag der tread hier ^^


----------



## Magogan (1. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> 11.4 Nutzerinhalt.
> 
> Als „Nutzerinhalt" gelten alle Mitteilungen, Bilder, Geräusche und sonstige Materialien und Informationen, die Sie über einen Spiel-Client oder den Service hochladen oder übertragen, oder die andere Nutzer hochladen oder übertragen, einschließlich, ohne jedoch darauf beschränkt zu sein, aller Chatnachrichten.
> *Hiermit gewähren Sie Blizzard eine unbefristete, unwiderrufliche, weltweite, kostenlose, nicht exklusive Lizenz*, einschließlich des Rechts zur Vergabe von Unterlizenzen an Dritte, sowie das Recht, derartige Nutzerinhalte, auch in abgeänderter Form, sowie daraus abgeleitete Arbeiten *zu vervielfältigen, zu berichtigen, anzupassen, abzuändern, zu übersetzen, neu zu formatieren, davon abgeleitete Arbeiten anzufertigen, herzustellen, in Verkehr zu bringen, zu veröffentlichen, zu vertreiben, zu verkaufen, zu lizenzieren, dafür Unterlizenzen zu vergeben, zu übertragen, zu vermieten, zu verleasen, zu übermitteln, öffentlich zu zeigen oder aufzuführen, elektronischen Zugriff zu gewähren, zu senden, der Öffentlichkeit mittels Telekommunikation mitzuteilen, auszustellen, auszuführen oder sie in einen Computerspeicher einzugeben*, und solchen Inhalt sowie alle geänderten oder davon abgeleiteten Arbeiten zu nutzen und zu betreiben. Soweit die anwendbaren Gesetze dies zulassen, verzichten Sie hiermit auf alle Persönlichkeitsrechte, die Sie ggf. in Bezug auf Nutzerinhalte haben.
> ...


Die Frage ist nur, ob sowas auch legal ist. Ich könnte auch in die Nutzungsbedingungen von meiner Website reinschreiben: "Sie verpflichten sich, einmal im Jahr, spätestens aber am 24.12., nackt in Schlagsahne zu baden und dann auf dem Potsdamer Platz in Berlin Tango zu tanzen." Daraus folgt noch nicht, dass der Mensch das auch wirklich machen muss ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. November 2012)

Got Rick'Rolled by Wrynn


----------



## ego1899 (1. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Daraus folgt noch nicht, dass der Mensch das auch wirklich machen muss ^^



Stimmt. Aber sofern du überhaupt merken solltest, dass das Foto deines Hundes, welches du als Profilbild im battle.net hattest, auf Hundefutterpackungen in Ecuador gedruckt wird, weil Blizz die Rechte des Bildes an Dritte abgetreten hat und du dagegen klagst sitzt Blizzard schon aus rein finanzieller Sicht am längeren Hebel...


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Got Rick'Rolled by Wrynn



irgendwann wird jeder mal neugierig ^^


----------



## Konov (2. November 2012)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund
Raus aus den Federn, rein ins Gemetzel

Wunderschönen guten Morgen


----------



## eMJay (2. November 2012)

Heute frei und ich bin schon wach ....


----------



## Magogan (2. November 2012)

Heute nicht frei und ich bin schon wach ...


----------



## Noxiel (2. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> irgendwann wird jeder mal neugierig ^^


----------



## ZAM (2. November 2012)




----------



## Doofkatze (2. November 2012)

Buffed, wo die User ausführlich schreiben und die Admins und Moderatoren spammen.


----------



## Zonalar (2. November 2012)

Nerf Mods und Admins!
Ich vote Doofkatze zum Superuser!


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2012)

zam getbuffed.com kannste ja auch aus deiner signatur nehmen weil link tot ^^

und dachte buffed.ru wär das russiche forum von buffed ^^


----------



## Aun (2. November 2012)

all hail to the glorious hypno toad!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2012)

schade kein gif ^^


----------



## Olliruh (2. November 2012)

Guten Morgen,heute wird die Facharbeit geschrieben !


----------



## ego1899 (2. November 2012)

Moin!

AAARRGGHH wie kann man nur nen Laden betreiben und da seit 2 Tagen nicht ans Telefon gehen?! Manchmal is auch besetzt... komisch... -.-


----------



## Ellesmere (2. November 2012)

Morgen!
kenn ich von unserem mobilcom Laden hier. Da geht auch nie einer ran und wenn´s besetzt ist, versiúcht bestimmt ein anderer Kunde gerad anzurufen...


----------



## Aun (2. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,heute wird die Facharbeit geschrieben !



so ne arbeit schreibt sich aber nicht an einem tag ^^


----------



## ego1899 (2. November 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morgen!
> kenn ich von unserem mobilcom Laden hier. Da geht auch nie einer ran und wenn´s besetzt ist, versiúcht bestimmt ein anderer Kunde gerad anzurufen...



Ja das is auch so ein kleiner Elektronik-Laden. Hab halt kein Bock die DBOX mitzunehmen und am Ende is der im Urlaub oder so.
Muss die aufmachen lassen vom Gandhi, damit Sky wieder läuft


----------



## Olliruh (2. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> so ne arbeit schreibt sich aber nicht an einem tag ^^



Hab jetzt 1 1/2 Seiten von 12 ._. 
und hab bis Donnerstag Zeit :


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

Hallöchen meine Diener!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2012)

Heyho ihr Chos


----------



## Ellesmere (2. November 2012)

Chos?! Von Na-chos?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2012)

Nope, die Chos :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6QDx20CTy48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Und ja, es ist schlecht


----------



## Aun (2. November 2012)

^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



boar alden......


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ssofePxJg_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die schlechte Quali ist es übrigens wert


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2012)

> gedreht wurde in St. Gallen



OH GOTT ICH MUSS DIESE REGION VERLASSEN! BRENNT ALLES NIEDER!

Und jetzt mal guter Schweizer Rap. Nicht diese beiden Spackos da.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ft-zlV7s37k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (2. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hgsOao6QeDw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/url]


----------



## Olliruh (2. November 2012)

hätte julien nicht so ne schwule stimme und wäre der beat ein bisschen dicker ,wäre das eigentlich ganz vernünftig


----------



## H2OTest (2. November 2012)

Ich kenn ein Reflox der geht jedem auf den nerven, jedem auf die nerven, jedem auf die nerven


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> hätte julien nicht *so schwule stimme* und wäre der beat ein bisschen dicker ,wäre das eigentlich ganz vernünftig






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Awwwwww....
Wait what


----------



## Edou (2. November 2012)

Morgen geburtstag.....morgen Party Hard! aaaawww yeah.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Morgen geburtstag.....morgen Party Hard! aaaawww yeah.



Morgen bekomme ich besuch, Party Haaard xD


----------



## Edou (2. November 2012)

Morgen haben wir beide Party Hard, aaaaaaw yeah.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2012)

party bei edou habe ich gehört...


----------



## Edou (2. November 2012)

Sex, Dr....Alcohol and Rock'n'Roll!  Und das obwohl ich mal Straight Edge war, die Zeit und die Lebenseinstellung hat sich dank einem anderen 18 Geburtstag geändert. :S


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2012)

Ich hoffe, es kommen noch andere Leute ausser Shika, sonst wäre das mit dem Sex ein bisschen awkward


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2012)

Ich bin jeden Sonntag Straight Edge, nachdem ich betrunken nach Hause komme und mir sage "nie wieder Alkohol"  

Aber soweit ich weiß haben die ja auch kein Sex vor der Ehe... nononono


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2012)

sryyyyyyy


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es kommen noch andere Leute ausser Shika, sonst wäre das mit dem Sex ein bisschen awkward



Wenn Olli kommt komm ich auch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn Olli kommt komm ich auch



Wenn ihr kommt komm ich auch.

*awkwardsilence*


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn ihr kommt komm ich auch.
> 
> *awkwardsilence*


Wohin denn


----------



## Edou (2. November 2012)

Nö, nicht jeder Straight Edger (oder die wenigstens) haben kein Sex vor der Ehe. Es wird eher abgelehnt oft seinen Partner zu wechseln bzw "rumhuren". 

Nein, Familie kommt, Freunde kommen...:S


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wohin denn






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




THEMENWECHSEL!

ach btw viel Spaß Edou


----------



## Edou (2. November 2012)

Danke, heute ist alles ruhig, Freitag nix und morgen der 18...PARTY...HAAAAAARD...^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Danke, heute ist alles ruhig, Freitag nix und morgen der 18...PARTY...HAAAAAARD...^^



Yay, mit 18 verändert sich vieles zum schlechten xD


----------



## Edou (2. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Yay, mit 18 verändert sich vieles zum schlechten xD


Nicht alles, nicht alles.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Nicht alles, nicht alles.



99%


----------



## Konov (2. November 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2012)

Mit 18 wirds doch erst interessant, mit 20 wirds dann wieder deprimierend ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dX_1B0w7Hzc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (2. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mit 18 wirds doch erst interessant, mit 20 wirds dann wieder deprimierend ._.


Hey, ich werde bald 20 (nächstes Jahr) ^^


----------



## Wynn (2. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mit 18 wirds doch erst interessant, mit 20 wirds dann wieder deprimierend ._.



Hello darkness, my old friend
I've come to talk with you again


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Hello darkness, my old friend
> I've come to talk with you again







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8mkp-Of8sZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (2. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Schon ca. 200 Mal gehört und für sehr geil befunden - gibt schon was neues übrigens.  Nice Peter und Epic Llyod liebe ich schon länger. <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YOBsUpZQeG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sean wat r u doin ? pls stahp


----------



## Legendary (2. November 2012)

ich brech ab xD


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=frDs7A7_oSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Bei aller liebe zur Kunst aber der Künster/die Künstlerin will damit bestimmt nur komische Fetische ausleben.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Argh ich kann nicht schlafen weil heute jemand tolles kommt D:


----------



## Konov (3. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Argh ich kann nicht schlafen weil heute jemand tolles kommt D:



Noob! Ich muss arbeiten 

Trotzdem: Glückwunsch zum (Wald-) FÖRSTER! Ich staube die Silbermedaille ab und wünsche einen angenehmen Samstag


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Trotzdem: Glückwunsch zum (Wald-) FÖRSTER! Ich staube die Silbermedaille ab und wünsche einen angenehmen Samstag



Werd ich haben, bis sie wie der gehen muss >.< Nunja, die ebenfalls einen wundervollen Sonntag


----------



## Konov (3. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Werd ich haben, bis sie wie der gehen muss >.< Nunja, die ebenfalls einen wundervollen Sonntag



Die neue Flamme? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die neue Flamme? ^^



Nix Flamme. Ich hab sie einfach nur gern. Außerdem hat sie nen Freund.


----------



## Legendary (3. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nix Flamme. Ich hab sie einfach nur gern. Außerdem hat sie nen Freund.



Das ist ein Grund aber kein Hindernis. :>


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das ist ein Grund aber kein Hindernis. :>



Ich will nix von ihr^^


----------



## Magogan (3. November 2012)

Jetzt muss man schon 15 Euro für einen einfachen Haarschnitt zahlen (also einfach Haare ab, mehr nicht). Wie viel habt ihr das letzte Mal beim Friseur bezahlt?

Und mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich noch sehr oft geduzt werde. Ich denke mal, dass das gut ist, weil sonst hieße das, dass ich ziemlich alt aussähe ^^

Edit: Was ist denn mit YouTube los, in letzter Zeit geht dauernd irgendetwas nicht, jetzt z.B. kann man keine Videos kommentieren oder "liken"?! Und meine Videos guckt auch kaum wer xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich will nix von ihr^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s-oTIQj6MX4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




DO IT


----------



## Edou (3. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man schon 15 Euro für einen einfachen Haarschnitt zahlen (also einfach Haare ab, mehr nicht). Wie viel habt ihr das letzte Mal beim Friseur bezahlt?
> 
> Und mir ist aufgefallen, dass ich noch sehr oft geduzt werde. Ich denke mal, dass das gut ist, weil sonst hieße das, dass ich ziemlich alt aussähe ^^
> 
> Edit: Was ist denn mit YouTube los, in letzter Zeit geht dauernd irgendetwas nicht, jetzt z.B. kann man keine Videos kommentieren oder "liken"?! Und meine Videos guckt auch kaum wer xD



38,50€ um genau zu sein. Lange Haare ab, rundumschnitt und ein paar Highlights. (Muss aber auch wieder hin, sind seit dem sehr lang geworden. )

18 Geburtstag, aaaaaaw yeah, bald gehts Richtung Heimat und ab Montag besitze ich meine Gitarre wuhuuuu  Betet euren nächsten Gitarrengott an. [Ironie]


----------



## EspCap (3. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Jetzt muss man schon 15 Euro für einen einfachen Haarschnitt zahlen (also einfach Haare ab, mehr nicht). Wie viel habt ihr das letzte Mal beim Friseur bezahlt?



Ich zahle immer 17 Euro. Das ist vollkommen normal.


----------



## Magogan (3. November 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> 38,50€ um genau zu sein. Lange Haare ab, rundumschnitt und ein paar Highlights. (Muss aber auch wieder hin, sind seit dem sehr lang geworden. )
> 
> 18 Geburtstag, aaaaaaw yeah, bald gehts Richtung Heimat und ab Montag besitze ich meine Gitarre wuhuuuu  Betet euren nächsten Gitarrengott an. [Ironie]


Andere Leute bekommen zum 18. Geburtstag ein Auto und du eine Gitarre ^^

Happy Birthday ^^

Heute kann es regnen, stürmen oder schnei'n, denn du strahlst ja selber, wie der Sonnenschein, heut' ist dein Geburtstag, darum feiern wir. Alle deine Freunde freuen sich mit dir.
Wie schön, dass du geboren bist, wir hätten dich sonst sehr vermisst, wie schön, dass wir beisammen sind, wir gratulieren dir, Geburtstagskind.


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2012)

5 euro 

normaler langhaarschnitt ohne extras und pflegeprodukte und highlights man ist ja ein mann da muss das haar nicht seidig weich glänzen in der sonne 

und warum soll sean die beziehung seiner bekanntin zerstören ?


----------



## Edou (3. November 2012)

Naja, ich muss erstmal den Führerschein machen, denn darf ich mir selbst Finanzieren genau wie das Auto.  Als Schüler noch schwer. 

Aber vielen Dank. *Attention Whore ist*


----------



## Magogan (3. November 2012)

Meine Haare lassen sich nicht so gut kämmen, wenn sie lang sind, deshalb muss ich ca. alle 2 Monate zum Friseur.

Jetzt habe ich einen Ohrwurm von diesem Geburtstagslied -.-


----------



## Edou (3. November 2012)

Ich hatte bis vor 8 wochen Haare bis zu den Schulterblättern, jezt wieder kurz....tat Weh, aber war notwendig und steht mir auch besser. ^^


----------



## Magogan (3. November 2012)

Und ich muss jetzt wieder mal mein Minecraft Let's Play aufnehmen für die 2 Leute, die das gucken ^^ Wieso mache ich das überhaupt? -.- ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2012)

15 Euro ist ein normaler Preis. Ich zahle 20 Euro bei meinem "Stammfriseur".
Da weiß ich, dass alles so geschnitten wird, wie ich es möchte(und nicht "bitte 2 cm kürzer" und am Ende hat man 2mm noch dran...), nettes Gespräch gibts auch immer, das ist mir das Geld dann durchaus wert.


e: ALLES GUTE EDOU!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> 15 Euro ist ein normaler Preis. Ich zahle 20 Euro bei meinem "Stammfriseur".
> Da weiß ich, dass alles so geschnitten wird, wie ich es möchte(und nicht "bitte 2 cm kürzer" und am Ende hat man 2mm noch dran...), nettes Gespräch gibts auch immer, das ist mir das Geld dann durchaus wert.



same here. Ich gehe auch nicht mehr zu den 10 € Frisören, wo ich nicht weiß, ob sie mich richtig verstehen (wie ich meine Haare geschnitten haben will). Dann lieber 10 € mehr zahlen und die Gewissheit haben.


----------



## Magogan (3. November 2012)

Na ja, meine Ansprüche sind nicht so hoch, ich will eigentlich nur 12 mm überall und mehr eigentlich nicht ^^

Den Laptop für's Studium zu kaufen hat sich übrigens gelohnt, ich habe ihn bisher 2 mal verwendet in der Übung ^^ Und gestern auf dem Weg dorthin hat jemand gesagt, dass ich aber ein großes Teil hätte - er meinte (hoffentlich) meinen Laptop xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iewXmGxknNk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (3. November 2012)

Nevermind, noch nicht ganz wach -  (verlesen).


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2012)

Na dann guten Morgen erstmal? *fg*


----------



## EspCap (3. November 2012)

Merci, ebenso. Nach 3 Wochen an der Uni ist die Koffeinsucht wieder deutlich zurück....


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Merci, ebenso. Nach 3 Wochen an der Uni ist die Koffeinsucht wieder deutlich zurück....


Danke ^.^
Zum Glück komme ich auch ohne Koffein aus, aber ansonsten sieht man in der Vorlesung sogut wie niemand ohne nen Kaffeebecher oder gleich ne eigene Kanne.
Das typische Frühstück der meisten hier besteht meist nur aus Nikotin&Koffein :S


----------



## EspCap (3. November 2012)

Ja, eine Kommilitonin hat nach zwei Tagen auch wieder angefangen zu rauchen. Allgemein überraschend viele Raucher für eine naturwissenschaftliche Uni bei uns...
Ich wäre dringend für Becher-Halter in den Hörsälen. Bei uns muss man die immer in die Lüftungsschlitze legen und hoffen, dass sie nicht umkippen und der Person in der Reihe davor in den Nacken fallen :S


----------



## Reflox (3. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es geht nicht mehr :< Jetzt steht er auf wenn er verfolgt wird


----------



## Edou (3. November 2012)

Danke brille, btw du hast doch heute auch burzeltag, laut meine informationen....wenn sie stimmen, alles gute auch dir. =)


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oq8DE3Cbar0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2012)

1 WOCHE NOCH !!! !!!!!!!


----------



## Konov (3. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 1 WOCHE NOCH !!! !!!!!!!



Dann geht die Welt unter?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dann geht die Welt unter?



Ist damit gleichzusetzen 

Nein, der kleine wird dann Volljährig


----------



## Magogan (3. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist damit gleichzusetzen
> 
> Nein, der kleine wird dann Volljährig


Darf ich mich dann noch auf die Straße trauen?^^

So, gerade mal 3 Stunden und 48 Minuten Minecraft aufgenommen ^^ Geht ja noch ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> So, gerade mal 3 Stunden und 48 Minuten Minecraft aufgenommen ^^ Geht ja noch ^^



Schickste die Aufnahmen nach Guantanamo?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Darf ich mich dann noch auf die Straße trauen?^^



Wenn du weiblich bist, würde ich es dir nicht raten .


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2012)

sean wo ist dein 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (3. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schickste die Aufnahmen nach Guantanamo?



Ich kann dir Auszüge meiner Facharbeit schicken


----------



## Noxiel (3. November 2012)

Jungs machen Jungs und Männer machen Mädchen!


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2012)

biste immer noch mensch noxiel ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. November 2012)

Ich bin mir noch nicht 100% sicher, ob Noxiel Vater einer Tochter wird und damit impliziert, dass er ein Mann ist, oder ob sein 
Account gehackt wurde und das eine Google-Übersetzung von irgend einem kranken Scheiss ist... :S


----------



## Noxiel (3. November 2012)

Hm? 

Ja, man kann schließlich mehrere Charaktere machen. *nick*


----------



## Noxiel (3. November 2012)

Make an educated guess. 



Edit: Ja, Doppelpost. Aber ich bin Mod, ich darf das.


----------



## Magogan (3. November 2012)

Gibt es irgendeine Möglichkeit, das Speichern von Filmen in mehreren Teilen bei Movie Maker zu automatisieren, wenn man die Teile bereits als Projektdateien einzeln gespeichert hat?


----------



## Aun (3. November 2012)

magogan go home, you´re drunk ^^
das gehört ins technik forum


----------



## Magogan (3. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> magogan go home, you´re drunk ^^
> das gehört ins technik forum


Stimmt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2012)

today is a good day!


----------



## Legendary (3. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> today is a good day!



Nimm endlich die Hand aus deiner Hose!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Nimm endlich die Hand aus deiner Hose!



Nah, brauch ich nicht. Krieg ich nachher schon auf anderer Weise


----------



## H2OTest (3. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Nimm endlich die Hand aus deiner Hose!



das ist nicht seine Hand


----------



## Aun (3. November 2012)

too much information...


----------



## Noxiel (3. November 2012)

Dafuq! Ich bin gerade ziemlich pissed. Orcs must die über Steam kaufen wollen und dann passiert nichts. Drecksplattform.


----------



## Legendary (3. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das ist nicht seine Hand



KOPFKINO!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> das ist nicht seine Hand





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dafuq! Ich bin gerade ziemlich pissed. Orcs must die über Steam kaufen wollen und dann passiert nichts. Drecksplattform.



war am wochende im halloween sale ^^

1 oder 2 ? bin gerade 1 am zocken was ganz cool gemacht ist


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2012)

Wo hört ein Nachmittag auf *grübel*


----------



## Noxiel (3. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> war am wochende im halloween sale ^^
> 
> 1 oder 2 ? bin gerade 1 am zocken was ganz cool gemacht ist



Teil 1. Habs bei einem Kumpel vor einiger Zeit gesehen und eben ist mir so langweilig, dass ich es kaufen *wollte*. Gniaargh.


----------



## Magogan (3. November 2012)

Weiß jemand, wie ich mehr Leute dazu kriege, meine Videos anzugucken? xD


----------



## Legendary (3. November 2012)

Indem du uns nicht mehr nervst!


----------



## Noxiel (3. November 2012)

Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass für mich Let's Play das absolut Langweiligste auf dem ganzen schönen Erdenrund sind? ... nein? Also für mich das absolut Langweiligste auf dem ganzen schönen Erdenrund.


----------



## Felix^^ (3. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> <br />Weiß jemand, wie ich mehr Leute dazu kriege, meine Videos anzugucken? xD<br />


<br /><br /><br />


Werbung. Was sonst.


----------



## EspCap (3. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Habe ich schon erwähnt, dass für mich Let's Play das absolut Langweiligste auf dem ganzen schönen Erdenrund sind? ... nein? Also für mich das absolut Langweiligste auf dem ganzen schönen Erdenrund.



I approve this message.

Sowohl der Name als auch das Konzept sind vollkommen sinnfrei.


----------



## Noxiel (3. November 2012)

Endlich läuft der Laden. Noch ein bisschen mehr als eine Stunde und ich kann endlich zocken.


----------



## Magogan (4. November 2012)

Erster.

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Firun (4. November 2012)

moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2012)

Morgen.


----------



## stefanru (4. November 2012)

Moin!


----------



## Magogan (4. November 2012)

Welch intellektuelle Konversation so früh am Morgen!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Welch intellektuelle Konversation so früh am Morgen!



Der negative Kommentar euerseits tangiert mich doch sehr periphär an dem Körperteil das für den Ausstoß von Exkrementen verantwortlich ist.


----------



## Konov (4. November 2012)

Morgen


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen



Welch fulminanter Tag heute doch weilt, nicht wahr?


----------



## H2OTest (4. November 2012)

sean? -stfu


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> sean? -stfu



Hast recht. Der Tach heute ist sowieso in wirklichkeit scheiße  Versuchte mich nur in eine Art Renaissance zu Flüchten wo die Sonne scheint


----------



## Konov (4. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Welch fulminanter Tag heute doch weilt, nicht wahr?



Ja sean wir haben gemerkt, dass du dich an komplexem Satzbau versuchst 
Machste gut


----------



## H2OTest (4. November 2012)

alta werd ich nachher noch vool koncreht krass ne runde mitm baik drehn cHO !


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2012)

Und durch einen Anruf wird der Scheisstag zu einem Wundervollen tag


----------



## Edou (4. November 2012)

Morgääääään. :S


----------



## H2OTest (4. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und durch einen Anruf wird der Scheisstag zu einem Wundervollen tag



Sex in Aussicht?


----------



## Konov (4. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und durch einen Anruf wird der Scheisstag zu einem Wundervollen tag



Frauen!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Frauen!







H2OTest schrieb:


> Sex in Aussicht?



Was will ich mit Sex? Gibt schöneres.


----------



## H2OTest (4. November 2012)

Alkohol und Drogen?


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Alkohol und Drogen?



*Rollt seine Augen*
Nein du Idiot.


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2012)

Sie bringt ein Schnitzel mit?


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sie bringt ein Schnitzel mit?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (4. November 2012)

Schnitzel, Drogen und Alkohol sind definitiv 3 gute Gründe für einen schönen Tag


----------



## Olliruh (4. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Schnitzel, Drogen und Alkohol sind definitiv 3 gute Gründe für einen schönen Tag



+1


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2012)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/5848115267


----------



## Konov (4. November 2012)

....das heißt natürlich nicht, dass Frauen nicht auch ein guter Grund sein KÖNNEN, aber nicht MÜSSEN ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2012)

oh gott, was ist geschehen ._. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f488uJAQgmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2012)

Hey, ich hab die Assassin's Creed Special edition. Jetzt könnte ich ne Freedom edition kaufen. Problem: Die Freedom edition ist ne deutsche gecuttete version. Da ich als Schweizer aber lieber meine uncut version habe, möchte ich fragen ob die CD der Freedom und special edition im Grunde gleich sind. Ich würde dann die 16er dann ganz billig nem Kumpel verkaufen und ich würde meine alte behalten.  
Also nicht dass die Freedom CD noch extra content hat und ich den Verkaufe für nix


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QlwilbVYvUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Leute, ich sterbe vor lachen


----------



## H2OTest (4. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Leute, ich sterbe vor lachen



Anchovies!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ehYoIKTsiV0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auch einfach nur genial


----------



## ego1899 (4. November 2012)

Mooooiiiinn!



Konov schrieb:


> Schnitzel, Drogen und Alkohol sind definitiv 3 gute Gründe für einen schönen Tag



Kommt ganz darauf an was für ein Schnitzel, ansonsten: /sign! 


Wieder den ganzen Tag Halo 4 im Ko-Op gezockt... Also entweder liegt es an mir und dem dazugehörenden Alkohol-Konsum, oder die Story ist einfach total verwirrend und mehr oder weniger unwichtig... xD

Gegessen: Ja
Gesoffen: Ja
Geschlafen: Nein


Gute Nacht... ^^


----------



## H2OTest (5. November 2012)

wah wah wah .. schule,  FUCK YOU!


----------



## Konov (5. November 2012)

Moin moin


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2012)

Moinsen. Wie schnell doch vier Tage langes Wochenende rum gehen können. *narf*




So, mal Mechwarrior Online patchen. Ma guckn


----------



## Doofkatze (5. November 2012)

Mein WE war 2 Tage lang, davon war ich einen Morgen und Mittag damit beschäftigt, hauszuhalten und abends ab 19 Uhr dann unterwegs, der Sonntag dann hatte zwischendrin 2 Stunden nachmittags Pause, da war ich auf nen Geburtstag geladen, dennoch war es insgesamt jetzt nicht soooo kurz, bin derzeit eigentlich noch ausgeruht.


Hab mit "Thank you for Smoking" wieder nen schönen Film gefunden :-)


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Ich habe dieses Semster 6 Fächer/Module ... in 5 davon (Grundlagen der Betriebssysteme und Rechnernetze, Computational Intelligence (=Künstliche Intelligenz), Grundlagen der Informatik I, Software Engineering I, Multimedia-Technologie) verstehe ich eigentlich alles.

Nur in Mathematik III für Informatiker habe ich Probleme, und das, obwohl ich Mathematik I und II ganz gut überstanden habe (1,7 und 2,3 als Noten). Aber wir haben in Mathe III jetzt jemand anderes als Professorin und da versteht offensichtlich niemand was ... -.- Zumindest habe ich noch niemanden gefunden, der mir gesagt hat, dass er ganz gut mitkommt und einen Großteil versteht ...


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2012)

Kurze Frage in die Runde: Will  mich jemand bespaßen?

Edit: Achja, ich brauch ein Tool mit dem ich auf die Schnelle eine absolut simple Umfrage im Internet erstellen kann, zur anonymen Teilnahme. Irgendwelche Tips?


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Edit: Achja, ich brauch ein Tool mit dem ich auf die Schnelle eine absolut simple Umfrage im Internet erstellen kann, zur anonymen Teilnahme. Irgendwelche Tips?


Dieses Forum z.B.!? ^^

Edit: Oh. Hab ja am Mittwoch im Lotto gewonnen! 29,20 Euro! (3 Richtige + Zusatzzahl)


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2012)

Dann müsste ich ja meinen eigenen Thread moderieren und schließen. Bin ich doof?      

Da werde ich wohl weiter suchen müssen. Heeeyhoo Silver!



Edit: 
Ja, toll. Lotto gewonnen   
Diesen Betrag und ein klein wenig mehr verballere ich monatlich für meine Lotto Ausgaben. Jeden Samstag acht Kästchen und glaubst du, ich hätte was gewonnen im letzten Monat? Nichts, Nada, Niente....


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ja, toll. Lotto gewonnen
> Diesen Betrag und ein klein wenig mehr verballere ich monatlich für meine Lotto Ausgaben. Jeden Samstag acht Kästchen und glaubst du, ich hätte was gewonnen im letzten Monat? Nichts, Nada, Niente....


Von den 29,20 Euro kaufe ich mir eine eigene Villa, einen Ferrari und ... ach, was mach ich mir vor, ich werde nie genug Geld haben, um mir sowas leisten zu können ...

Na ja, ich gebe aber auch 18,50 &#8364; alle 6 Wochen aus ^^ Aber Lotto ist immer noch eine bessere Anlage als Facebook-Aktien ^^ Und theoretisch habe ich die Chance, am Mittwoch 11 Millionen zu gewinnen, praktisch werde ich das wohl nicht ... Und wenn doch, werde ich es vermutlich nicht mitbekommen und es erst sehen, wenn ich ins Online-Banking gucke, um zu sehen, ob endlich die Gutschrift von Amazon für meine Maus da ist - und dann werde ich vermutlich vom Stuhl kippen und mich dabei tödlich verletzen ^^


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2012)

Ich Depp wäre mal lieber Short auf Facebook Aktien gegangen, dann würde Buffed jetzt schon mir gehören.


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Willst du dir vielleicht mein Let's Play (siehe Signatur) angucken, Noxiel? ^^ Vielleicht kann dich das ja "bespaßen" ^^

Ich glaub, wenn ich 11 Millionen gewinnen würde, würde ich mir auch eine Haushaltshilfe holen, die für mich abwäscht ... Ich muss noch abwaschen und habe irgendwie so gar keine Lust dazu ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (5. November 2012)

53,50 € pro 5 Wochen, 7 Reihen Lotto jeden Mittwoch und Samstag. -> 600 Euro Kosten Lotto im Jahr durch das Abo, dieses Jahr 5-6 mal 3 Richtige gehabt.
Hinzu kommen noch, fast wöchentlich und immer per Quicktip, Eurojackpot 3 Reihen + Glücksspirale, hier mit 6 und 77.

6,50 € pro Eurojackpot, 9,00 € pro Glücksspirale ... Jede Woche, wo ich da Lust darauf habe^^


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeen!

Bin zurück aus Brüssel. Hatte da verlängertes Sightseeing-Wochenende. Muss sagen, die Stadt hat was (sofern man sich nicht dran stört, dass alles französisch ist  ). Das Tolle ist, dass alles Wichtige im Zentrum ist und man das locker an einem Tag anschauen kann. Wenn man dann noch in die Museen will, rechnet man nen zweiten Tag und das passt. Vor allem kann man sich praktisch nicht verlaufen, da alles innerhalb einer mehr oder weniger runden Strasse ist und wenn man an dieser Strasse ankommt, weiss man, dass man wieder umkehren muss.
Bei Nacht hat die Stadt bartechnisch Einiges zu bieten. Ich hab selten so viele Bars auf einem Haufen gesehn, wovon jede Bar ihren eignen persönlichen Stil hat. Lustig war beispielsweise sone Bar in der man an nem Sarg (als Tisch) sitzt und aus nem Totenschädel trinkt. Die Wände sind verziert mit Skeletten und seltsamen Bildern. Passenderweise lief AC/DC als ich da war 
Dann gibts son Restaurant, das tagsüber ganz normal ist, aber abends in ne Bar mit Tanzfläche umgewandelt wird. Da schieben die alle Esstische zusammen und getanzt wird auf den Tischen drauf. Als ich davon hörte dacht ich mir, ja da sind dann so zwei, drei Betrunkene, die auf den Tischen rumtorkeln, aber weit gefehlt! Die Tische sind randvoll mit tanzwütigen Leuten und ab und zu fällt da auch mal einer runter ^^
Clubtechnisch hat Brüssel nicht so wahnsinnig viel zu bieten. Die paar Clubs dies hat sind sehr klein und da läuft vor allem Jazz oder Blues. Insofern kann man eher weniger von Clubs sprechen, da es eigentlich einfach Bars mit Live-Konzerten sind. Dann gibts noch zwei Techno-Schuppen, aber da sind wirklich extrem seltsame Leute drin.
Zwischenzeitig hab ich mich auch mal noch in nen Salsaschuppen gewagt. Ich hatte ursprünglich von 2en gelesen, jedoch war einer definitiv nur ne Bar mit Live-Musik, aber viel zu eng um zu tanzen und die andere gabs nicht mehr. Per Zufall lief ich dann an ner dritten vorbei. Zuerst guckten mich alle doof an, weil ich der einzige weisse Mann da drin war und dann stellte ich auch noch fest, dass da niemand wirklich tanzen konnte...enttäuschende Angelegenheit.
Der wirklich grosse Minuspunkt an Brüssel ist aber, dass man tagsüber und die ganze Nacht lang permanent Polizeisirenen hört. Ich hab echt noch nie sone hohe Kriminalitätsdichte in ner Stadt erlebt oder "gefühlt". In nur einer Nacht sah ich 2 kleinere Schlägereien, eine grosse Schlägerei (und wenn ich von Schlägereien spreche mein ich die ganz üble Sorte wo keiner Rücksicht auf den andern nimmt), eine Frau, die völlig verwirrt alleine mitten auf ner Strasse stand mit ner komplett blutigen Hand, nen Typen der irgendwo auf dem Bürgersteig lag und unansprechbar war, bis die Ambzlanz kam und ne Verfolgungsjagd zu Fuss von der Polizei, die dann irgend sonen Typen festnahm (keine Ahnung was der gemacht hat). Ich dacht mir, ok, Freitag Abend, die Leute ham fertig gearbeitet, da besaufen sie sich halt und spinnen rum, kann ja vielleicht mal sein. Aber nein, am nächsten Tag gabs sogar ne Verfolgungsjagd von 2 Polizeiautos die mit Vollgas in der Innenstadt irgend nem Verrückten nachfuhren und zwar am Nachmittag, nicht in der Nacht!
Seltsamerweise hab ich mich trotz all diesen Erlebnissen nicht wirklich "unsicher" gefühlt, da die Polizeipräsenz extrem hoch ist und auch jede Bar, die länger als bis 24 Uhr geöffnet hat, relativ viele Sicherheitsmänner hat. Allerdings spricht das nicht wirklich für die Stadt...

Von all dem mal abgesehn hatt ich noch interessante kulinarische Erlebnisse:
- Seeschnecken sind so übel wie sie klingen und wie sie aussehen. Die Belgier essen sowas sogar zum Frühstück, igitt x_x
- Belgische Schokolade ist recht gut, aber wenn ich die Wahl habe, bevorzuge ich dann doch die aus der Schweiz (Lindt?).
- Essigbier ist ja wohl das widerlichste Getränk, das ich jemals probiert hab. Das ist echt abartig, aber das gibts überall in Brüssel O_O
- Bier mit Kirschsaft ist recht lecker, viel weniger süss als ich angenommen hatte.
- Generell schmeckt mir das belgische Bier nicht so richtig, das lokale holländisch-belgische Bier find ich aber top.

Und zu meinem eignen Erstaunen muss ich sagen, obwohl ich früher immer ungenügende Noten in Französisch hatte und das auch schon ewig lange her ist, konnt ich mich in Brüssel recht gut mit meinem Französisch rumschlagen. Liegt aber vielleicht auch dran, dass die nicht so schnell und undeutlich sprechen wie die Franzosen...


Was ich noch sagen sollte: Die Hotels in Brüssel sind sauteuer und das was man dafür bekommt ist das Geld nicht wirklich wert. Leider war ich zu spät dran, um ne Jugendherberge zu buchen, daher kann ich dazu nix sagen.


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> 53,50 € pro 5 Wochen, 7 Reihen Lotto jeden Mittwoch und Samstag. -> 600 Euro Kosten Lotto im Jahr durch das Abo, dieses Jahr 5-6 mal 3 Richtige gehabt.
> Hinzu kommen noch, fast wöchentlich und immer per Quicktip, Eurojackpot 3 Reihen + Glücksspirale, hier mit 6 und 77.
> 
> 6,50 € pro Eurojackpot, 9,00 € pro Glücksspirale ... Jede Woche, wo ich da Lust darauf habe^^


Ist das nicht ein wenig übertrieben?


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Kurze Frage in die Runde: Will  mich jemand bespaßen?
> 
> Edit: Achja, ich brauch ein Tool mit dem ich auf die Schnelle eine absolut simple Umfrage im Internet erstellen kann, zur anonymen Teilnahme. Irgendwelche Tips?


http://doodle.com/ Kostenlos und das einzig wirklich brauchbare Tool im Netz


----------



## Doofkatze (5. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein wenig übertrieben?



Es geht ... Kommt halt immer darauf an, was man vor hat. Die 53 Euro im "Monat" (5 Wochen) fix sind kein Problem und auf die wöchentliche Sause rund um Eurojackpot + Glücksspirale kann man auch mal n Monat drauf verzichten und hat n bissl mehr Geld im Säckel.

Is ja das schöne: Jeder so wie er meint.

Klar, Verlust an sich ist immer. Das Spiel kann man ja statistisch gesehen nicht gewinnen. Andererseits ist aber immer n bissl Hoffnung da, das doch mal was Größeres kommt. Und ganz ehrlich, diese 50 Euro Gewinne alle paar Monate sind dann doch mal was Schönes 
Ist halt ne andere Betrachtungsweise. Ich sehe das Geld für Lotto bereits bei Spielscheinabgabe als "ausgegeben" an. Kleine Gewinne sind da umso schöner.


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Lohnt es sich, Star Trek: The Next Generation Staffel 1 zu kaufen? Ich kenne das nicht, war vor meiner Zeit ... Aber ich fand Star Wars interessant und den neuen Star Trek Film eigentlich auch ^^ (Die Collectors Edition deshalb, weil sie genauso viel kostet wie die normale Edition.)


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2012)

Danke Davatar, ich werfe direkt mal einen Blick drauf. 

Ach und wegen Brüssel, hättest du mal was gesagt. Ich war erst vor einem Vierteljahr bei den Belgiern und habe mit meiner Frau ein wirklich nettes 3-Sterne Hotel ungefähr 15min Fußweg vom Gare du midi bewohnt. Von da war man in 5 Minuten per Tram in der Innenstadt. Und alles zu einem guten Preis. Aber ja, das Preisniveau allgemein gesprochen ist wirklich hoch in Brüssel.


Achja und wegen Lotto:

Bisher Gesamtkosten im Jahr: 332,60 Euro
Gewonnen: 68,90 Euro


Muß ich noch mehr sagen?


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2012)

Super, das mit Doodle ist ja klasse. Ohne Anmeldung schon was erstellt.

http://doodle.com/hrxb4s9aiwgvyikx

Ich bitte um rege Teillnahme.


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Super, das mit Doodle ist ja klasse. Ohne Anmeldung schon was erstellt.
> 
> http://doodle.com/hrxb4s9aiwgvyikx
> 
> Ich bitte um rege Teillnahme.


WTF, ich kann JEDEN Eintrag bearbeiten. Also wenn alle für Lilly abstimmen, kann ich das bearbeiten, sodass es aussieht, als ob alle für Gwendolyn Lea abgestimmt hätten ^^


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2012)

Ach komm "Gwendolyn" o_O In nem englisch sprechenden Land klingt das ja toll mit Spitzname "Gwen", aber in nem deutschsprachigen Land straft man das Kind mit dem Namen.


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2012)

Also von strafen kann, finde ich, mal keine Rede sein. Natürlich ist Gwendolyn allein für sich etwas ungewohnt, wobei es auch hier auf die Aussprache ankommt. Nicht Gwendolein sondern Gwendolin und zusammen mit Lea finde ich die Kombination nicht schlimm.

Lilly ist selbstverständlich moderner, flotter und frecher. Es stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob der Name, der bei einem Mädchen gut klingt, zu einer erwachsenen Frau immernoch passt?


----------



## Doofkatze (5. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Lilly ist selbstverständlich moderner, flotter und frecher. Es stellt sich mir nur die Frage, ob der Name, der bei einem Mädchen gut klingt, zu einer erwachsenen Frau immernoch passt?




Darauf sollte man eben eigentlich immer achten. Den Namen trägt ein Mensch nicht nur als Baby oder Kind, sondern auch als Jugendlicher, Erwachsener und schließlich im Alter.
Oma Chantal und Opa Justin sind diesbezüglich ... naja^^

Lilly ist eigentlich ein Beispiel, wo alles recht gut passt, zumindest zu heutiger Zeit. Egal, ob im Kindesalter, weit später oder irgendwann Oma Lilly, die Gärtnerin.

Lilly ist übrigens eine Abkürzung von Lisbeth bzw. Elisabeth. Hat ganz klar seine Vorteile, das Kind so zu nennen. Über fehlende Seriösität einer Elisabeth kann man sich irgendwie nicht beklagen, bei Fynn-Justin schon^^


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Darauf sollte man eben eigentlich immer achten. Den Namen trägt ein Mensch nicht nur als Baby oder Kind, sondern auch als Jugendlicher, Erwachsener und schließlich im Alter.
> Oma Chantal und Opa Justin sind diesbezüglich ... naja^^
> 
> Lilly ist eigentlich ein Beispiel, wo alles recht gut passt, zumindest zu heutiger Zeit. Egal, ob im Kindesalter, weit später oder irgendwann Oma Lilly, die Gärtnerin.
> ...


Dann heiratet die später noch jemanden namens James Potter und die bekommen dann ein Kind namens Harry ^^

<--- Hat zu viel Harry Potter geguckt ^^


----------



## Ogil (5. November 2012)

Opa Kevin und Oma Schakeline - ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen was Du meinst


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Opa Kevin und Oma Schakeline - ich kann durchaus nachvollziehen was Du meinst


Bei uns in der Klasse hieß mal jemand Jaqueline ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2012)

Ich finde Namen am besten, die einen schönen und flotten Spitznamen ermöglichen, aber dennoch auch im Erwachsenenalter nicht unangebracht/lächerlich klingen, Beispiele dafür wurden ja schon genannt (Oh Gott, Jaqueline, oder wie das immer gerufen wird "SCHAAAAKLIIIIN" ... buarghs :S).
Da passt mMn Elisabeth schon sehr gut, denn es gibt damit schöne Spitznamen, trotzdem klingt der Name im Alter nicht lächerlich.
Gwendoline , auch Gwen finde ich sowas von zum Kotzen und das passt weder als Kind, noch im Alter^^


Btw, jegliche Kombination von Lea ist nur in Kombination mit einem Zwillingsbruder erlaubt *g*


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Ich bin ja für Arwen als Name ^^


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Semster 6 Fächer/Module ... in 5 davon (Grundlagen der Betriebssysteme und Rechnernetze, Computational Intelligence (=Künstliche Intelligenz), Grundlagen der Informatik I, Software Engineering I, Multimedia-Technologie) verstehe ich eigentlich alles.
> 
> Nur in Mathematik III für Informatiker habe ich Probleme, und das, obwohl ich Mathematik I und II ganz gut überstanden habe (1,7 und 2,3 als Noten). Aber wir haben in Mathe III jetzt jemand anderes als Professorin und da versteht offensichtlich niemand was ... -.- Zumindest habe ich noch niemanden gefunden, der mir gesagt hat, dass er ganz gut mitkommt und einen Großteil versteht ...


Worum gehts denn bei Euch in Mathematik III, also welche Themen habt Ihr da, die unverständlich sind? Bei uns hiess das alles n Büschen anders, da hatten wir Diskrete Mathematik, Lineare Algebra, Analysis, Numerik, Kryptografie, Theoretische Informatik (*würg*) und Wahrscheinlichkeit/Statistik und zwar je nach Studienrichtung mehr Module vom einen oder mehr vom andern. Bei uns gabs auch Tutorate geleitet von älteren Semestlern, die ham dann einiges viel verständlicher rübergebracht. Ich glaub ohne Tutorat hätt ich das Studium nicht überlebt.


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Worum gehts denn bei Euch in Mathematik III, also welche Themen habt Ihr da, die unverständlich sind? Bei uns hiess das alles n Büschen anders, da hatten wir Diskrete Mathematik, Lineare Algebra, Analysis, Numerik, Kryptografie, Theoretische Informatik (*würg*) und Wahrscheinlichkeit/Statistik und zwar je nach Studienrichtung mehr Module vom einen oder mehr vom andern. Bei uns gabs auch Tutorate geleitet von älteren Semestlern, die ham dann einiges viel verständlicher rübergebracht. Ich glaub ohne Tutorat hätt ich das Studium nicht überlebt.


Folgen, Reihen und Differenzialgleichungen bisher ^^

Wir sollen Hausaufgaben machen und das Tutorium ist genau einen Tag vor der Abgabe um 14-16 Uhr (mittwochs), Abgabe ist am Donnerstag um 14 Uhr (vor der Vorlesung) ...

In der Vorlesung versteht irgendwie keiner was und unsere Professorin sagt dann "Gut" und macht weiter mit dem nächsten Thema ^^


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Folgen, Reihen und Differenzialgleichungen bisher ^^
> 
> Wir sollen Hausaufgaben machen und das Tutorium ist genau einen Tag vor der Abgabe um 14-16 Uhr (mittwochs), Abgabe ist am Donnerstag um 14 Uhr (vor der Vorlesung) ...
> 
> In der Vorlesung versteht irgendwie keiner was und unsere Professorin sagt dann "Gut" und macht weiter mit dem nächsten Thema ^^


Bah ok bei diesen Tehem war das bei mir auch der Zeitpunkt an dem die Mathematik-Noten massiv in den Keller gingen. Gibts bei Euch noch andere Professoren, die die selben Themen unterrichten? Bei uns gabs einen andern Dozenten, der hatte absolut geniale Dossiers, aber halt nur wenn man bei ihm im Unterricht war. Also ham wir uns letztlich immer Kopien von anderen Studenten organisiert. So konnte man dann doch noch irgendwie überleben. Wir waren nämlich genau in der gleichen Situation wie Ihr. Muss wohl am Fach liegen ^^


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ach und wegen Brüssel, hättest du mal was gesagt. Ich war erst vor einem Vierteljahr bei den Belgiern und habe mit meiner Frau ein wirklich nettes 3-Sterne Hotel ungefähr 15min Fußweg vom Gare du midi bewohnt. Von da war man in 5 Minuten per Tram in der Innenstadt. Und alles zu einem guten Preis. Aber ja, das Preisniveau allgemein gesprochen ist wirklich hoch in Brüssel.


Hmm mir fällt da grad noch ein lustiges Erlebnis ein. Ich hab da son paar Diplomaten aus Lettland kennengelernt. Einer davon war ultimativ besoffen, der konnt kaum richtig laufen. Da meinte der "Let's go to this bar!". Die Bar war allerdings voll mit Männern und keiner einzigen Frau drin. Dunkel erinnerte ich mich dran, im Reiseführer was über ne Gaystreet gelesen zu haben. Aber der Typ war schon drin, also folgten wir ihm... Drinnen meint ich dann "I think, it's a gay bar." und er "No, this bar isn't gay, they play good music!" Ich schätz mal der hat den Zusammenhang des Wortes "gay" falsch verstanden ^^ Jedenfalls wurde er dann von 4 Italienern angebaggert, die ihm sagten, wie sexy er doch sei und dass er aussähe wie Harry Potter. Plötzlich ging dem Typen ein Licht auf und den entsetzten Anblick in seinem Gesicht werd ich wohl sobald nicht mehr vergessen


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2012)

Sowas muss man doch dann nutzen - Eine der wenigen Gelegenheiten, wo man als Mann Gratisdrinks bekommt xD


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2012)

Hmm...ich glaub Grüne Brille ist ne männliche Bitch  (nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2012)

Schon allein der Übersetzung wegen eine Unmöglichkeit, aber Nein *g*
Ich gehe nie in Clubs, aber wenn man Gratisdrinks bekommt - warum nicht? :>


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2012)

Im Umkehrschluss müsste das jetzt heissen: Wenn Du mal ausgehst, gehst Du in ne Gaybar oder nen Gayclub, damit Du von Typen angebaggert wirst, die Dir Drinks bezahlen?

Edit: Nix gegen Gaybars/-clubs, aber irgendwie find ich das Argument "Na wenns Gratisdrinks gibt, warum nicht?" nicht so toll ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Im Umkehrschluss müsste das jetzt heissen: Wenn Du mal ausgehst, gehst Du in ne Gaybar oder nen Gayclub, damit Du von Typen angebaggert wirst, die Dir Drinks bezahlen?
> 
> Edit: Nix gegen Gaybars/-clubs, aber irgendwie find ich das Argument "Na wenns Gratisdrinks gibt, warum nicht?" nicht so toll ^^


Sorry, aber dein Umkehrschluss ist reichlich dämlich, weil die Voraussetzung war, dass man ohnehin schon drin ist (siehe deine Geschichte)
Abgesehen davon:Ich gehe nicht aus, und würde mich nie anbaggern lassen, da hätte meine Freundin schwer was dagegen.
Es ging nur darum : Wenn man eh schonmal drin ist , kann man ja auch noch schnell Gratisalk mitnehmen.

e: Kommt da jetzt nochmal so ne reißerische Antwort oder siehst selbst ein, dass der Umkehrschluss etwas besch...eiden war?


----------



## Aun (5. November 2012)

willst du ein spiel spielen?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2012)

Nicht im Geringsten, solltest du ein Dreiradfahrer sein!


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 Damals windows 95 ^^

Kann sich hier jemand noch daran erinnern oder alle zu jung für ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2012)

WAZZZAAP YO DUDEEEEEEEZZZzzZZZ


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2012)

Bei Paint war es immer am geilsten, mit schwarz n Gewirr zu machen und das Ganze dann mit dem Tintenfass in verschiedenen Farben auszufüllen


----------



## Noxiel (5. November 2012)

Ich hab noch auf Windows 3.1 gelernt


----------



## Ogil (5. November 2012)

This! Und natuerlich kennt sich unsereins noch mit DOS aus. Und davor mit C64-Basic. Win95 anfuehren und einen auf alt machen. Pff! Kinder!


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Bei Paint war es immer am geilsten, mit schwarz n Gewirr zu machen und das Ganze dann mit dem Tintenfass in verschiedenen Farben auszufüllen


Das hab ich auch manchmal gemacht ^^

Ich habe Hunger, bin aber zu faul, um das Geschirr abzuwaschen, was ich aber machen muss, bevor ich essen kann^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2012)

Wer zu faul ist um was für Essen zu tun hat auch keinen Hunger!


----------



## Aun (5. November 2012)

so wer kommt mit das parlament in die luft jagen? kaffe hab ich schon aufgesetzt


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> so wer kommt mit das parlament in die luft jagen? kaffe hab ich schon aufgesetzt


Kaffeebombe? Bewirkt die, dass die Abgeordneten dann völlig aufgepumpt durch die Gegend rennen und für nen kurzen Moment Anarchie herrscht, weil sich keiner mehr konzentrieren kann?

Edit: @GB: Hast ja recht, war auch nicht sonderlich ernst gemeint  Wobei, ich denk ma wenn Du von nem Typen angebaggert würdest, fänd das Deine Freundin wohl auch lustig und würd ihn machen lassen


----------



## Aun (5. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kaffeebombe?



MOKKA!!!!


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Meint ihr, dass die Leute in 10 Jahren oder so noch die Star Trek TNG Collectors Edition (Bluray) kaufen würden für einen Preis, der dem heutigen nahe kommt? Zelda Ocarina of Time für Game Cube kann man ja immer noch für über 30 Euro verkaufen bei ebay ^^


----------



## Aun (5. November 2012)

Spoiler



und endlich ist die blöde schlampe lori tot!



hmmmm schwarzer tee


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> This! Und natuerlich kennt sich unsereins noch mit DOS aus. Und davor mit C64-Basic. Win95 anfuehren und einen auf alt machen. Pff! Kinder!



ich hätte auch mit atari2600 und pitfall anfangen können aber dann hätte nur 2 bis 3 leute hier gepostet weil der altersdurchschnitt ja eher niedriger liegt im smalltalk bereich ^^


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2012)

Man kann es sich auch emulieren und runterladen 



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe Hunger, bin aber zu faul, um das Geschirr abzuwaschen, was ich aber machen muss, bevor ich essen kann^^



Bestellen! Werd icha uch gleich tun ^^

Ich hab ein ähnliches Problem, ich bin zu faul einzukaufen. Werd mir morgen vom Rewe liefern lassen, dass is einfacher


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2012)

Heute muss mein Bart ab, sieht zwar nur aus wie so ein 3 Tage Bart, hat aber auch 2 1/2 Wochen gedauert 

Ich glaube ich werde ihn vermissen


----------



## ZAM (5. November 2012)




----------



## Aun (5. November 2012)

oh noez. forendiktator is watching us



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Bei Amazon gibt es jetzt ein neues Feature: Familieneinkauf! Man sucht einfach nach Produkten, die einem gefallen, und die Kinder packen das einfach in den Einkaufswagen, wenn man nicht hinguckt xD

Jetzt ernsthaft: Ich suche nach einem Artikel, der noch nicht erschienen ist (aber vorbestellbar), klicke drauf und dann verlasse ich die Seite (z.B. zur Startseite zurückgehen durch Klicken auf das Amazon-Logo oben) ... Und der Artikel landet einfach so im Einkaufswagen.

Ich mache mir echt Sorgen, wenn man solche Bugs aus Versehen einbauen kann, was läuft da nur schief? Oo


----------



## Ogil (5. November 2012)

Ich mache mir ja eher Sorgen, dass solche Bugs grundsaetzlich bei Dir aufzutreten scheinen. Bad Karma? Oder multiple Persoenlichkeiten, wo die eine den Einkaufswagen vollpackt und die andere ueber Bugs in der Software jammert?


----------



## Doofkatze (5. November 2012)

Das sagtest du bereits. Am 2. November. Und ich habe dich beim letzten Mal schon darauf aufmerksam gemacht, das dies Spam ist.
...Unterlasse dies bitte


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich mache mir ja eher Sorgen, dass solche Bugs grundsaetzlich bei Dir aufzutreten scheinen. Bad Karma? Oder multiple Persoenlichkeiten, wo die eine den Einkaufswagen vollpackt und die andere ueber Bugs in der Software jammert?


Vielleicht fallen solche Bugs den anderen Leuten nicht auf, weil sie z.B. nicht so oft bei Amazon bestellen oder nicht auf solche Dinge achten.


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2012)

Mago ich bestelle zwar selten bei Amazon, aber ich würde es begrüßen wenn du dich dort abmelden würdest, bevor noch deren Server crashen oder sowas xD

Dir trau ich mittlerweile alles zu 

Beim P&P Rollenspiel Shadowrun gab es immer ein Charakter-Handycap namens "Gremlins" was man wählen konnte, dass erinnert mich immer total an dich 



> *Gremlins *
> _Kosten:_ -1, -2, -3 oder -4
> Jeder Ausrüstungsgegenstand, den der Charakter mit diesem Handicap berührt, zeigt plötzlich eine merkwürdige Tendenz zu Fehlfunktionen. Jedesmal, wenn der Charakter einen Ausrüstungsgegenstand benutzt, wird mit 2W6 gewürfelt. Bei einem Ergebnis von 2 versagt der Gegenstand oder das Gerät irgendwie den Dienst. Die Schwere dieses Ausfalls wird anhand des Punktewertes dieses Handicaps bestimmt.


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Ich kann doch nichts dafür ^^

Ach ja, ich muss noch das abgewaschene Geschirr abtrocknen, hmm ... Das hasse ich sogar noch mehr als Abwaschen xD


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2012)

Jedem anderem würde ich ja raten eine Geschirrspülmaschine zu kaufen


----------



## Aun (5. November 2012)

let teh flamewar beginn !


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2012)

Hä? Erstmal musst du schon sagen wegen was du gerne geflamed werden willst


----------



## Davatar (5. November 2012)

This is flame:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Flame likes its life. But if flame gets aggressive, it looks like this:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



When flame goes to war, it finally ends like this:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




...oh and this is flames brother, its name is flamewall:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2012)

YOGA FLAAAAME !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. November 2012)

ach du hast so schön mago gedisst ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (5. November 2012)

Hallöchen


----------



## ego1899 (5. November 2012)

Moooin!



Aun schrieb:


> ach du hast so schön mago gedisst ^^



Nein das sind ja Tatsachen das war so gar nich gemeint


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Jedem anderem würde ich ja raten eine Geschirrspülmaschine zu kaufen


Passt nicht in die Küche. Ist doch nur ne 4 m² Küche, da passt nicht mal ein Tisch rein, um dort zu essen (wobei man das auch nicht wollen würde, hat ja nicht mal ein Fenster).


----------



## H2OTest (5. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wah wah wah .. schule,  FUCK YOU!



und jetzt wieder zuhause ... iwas stimmt da nicht ...


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LgzpG8rlYQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wie findet ihr das ? Kann mal jemand ne Meinung abgeben vllt ?


----------



## Wynn (5. November 2012)

mago du musst jetzt denächst deinen echten namen bei youtube angeben wenn du videos hochladen willst ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. November 2012)

ZAM postet was und die Leute hier kriegen ein feuchtes Höschen ...


----------



## Ogil (5. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das ? Kann mal jemand ne Meinung abgeben vllt ?


Aus Deiner Facharbeit? Bissl holprig zu lesen, nicht ganz konsequent was die Zeitformen anbelangt - und die Vergangenheit von "found" (also gruenden) ist "founded" und nicht "found".


----------



## Magogan (5. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> mago du musst jetzt denächst deinen echten namen bei youtube angeben wenn du videos hochladen willst ^^


Wieso das?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [Bild]
> Wie findet ihr das ? Kann mal jemand ne Meinung abgeben vllt ?


Für den Anfang einer Facharbeit, sollte sie das sein, zu schlecht.
Das, was Ogil als erstes erwähnt, solltest du wirklich versuchen zu ändern. Es kommt kein Lesefluss rein, man "quält" sich fast ein wenig durch die Sätze.
Auch am Ende ein paar mal zu viel "and" . 
Also als Gründgerüst ok, aber ich würde es nochmal überarbeiten.


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2012)

Ist auch nur ein Grundgerüst. Ich wollte das alles noch überarbeiten.


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2012)

Aber wie meint ihr das mit dem holprig ,ich mein ich muss ja irgendwie auf meine Seitenzahl kommen da muss das schon ein bisschen gestelzt sein DD


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber wie meint ihr das mit dem holprig [...]


Naja, ich fange an zu lesen und verliere irgendwie direkt die Lust, weiterzulesen. 
Dabei ist das Thema ja durchaus interessant. Wie geschrieben: Es entsteht kein Lesefluss. Dh es ist nicht, dass man
durchgehend liest, sondern unterbricht, nochmal liest, und zwischenzeitlich sich überwinden muss, weiterzulesen.


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2012)

Kannst du mir Tipps geben wie ich das ändern kann & hast du lust mal meine facharbeit co zu lesen ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Kannst du mir Tipps geben wie ich das ändern kann & hast du lust mal meine facharbeit co zu lesen ?


Wie man das ändern kann: Mal andere Formulierungen benutzen und die Satzstrukturen ändern. (Damit meine ich nicht, neue Satzstrukturen zu erfinden *g*, sondern vll mal einen Nebensatz weniger nehmen und stattdessen einen Hauptsatz nehmen.)
Und zum Lesen habe ich außerhalb vom Wochenende relativ wenig Zeit, aber wenn du am WE zB mal nen Ausschnitt in den Thread oder Nachtschwärmer postest guck ich gerne mal drüber. 
(Ich denke, du weißt es natürlich selbst, aber ich sags lieber: Das ist dann natürlich nur meine eigene Meinung, es kann gut sein dass das dein Lehrer anders sieht)

Gnah youtube buffert iwie nur >_<


----------



## Olliruh (5. November 2012)

Muss Donnerstags schon abgeben :S


----------



## Konov (6. November 2012)

FÖRSTER


----------



## Ogil (6. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber wie meint ihr das mit dem holprig ,ich mein ich muss ja irgendwie auf meine Seitenzahl kommen da muss das schon ein bisschen gestelzt sein DD


Zuerst einmal sollten die Saetze alle die gleichen Zeitformen und Perspektiven haben. Du huepfst da munter von Vergangenheit zu Gegenwart und zurueck und von Beschreibungen zu Aufforderungen. Manche Saetze hoeren sich auch so an als haettest Du sie irgendwo her kopiert - was sicher auch daran liegt, dass sie von der Zeit/Perspektive nicht zum Rest des Textes passen.

Und nein - man muss NIE gestelzt schreiben. Schon garnicht in einer anderen Sprache wo sich dann Fehler reinmischen und das ganze "Gehobene" laecherlich machen. Lieber einfach (nicht zu verwechseln mit umgangssprachlich) und korrekt als verschachtelt bis zu einem Punkt, wo keiner am Ende des Satzes mehr weiss, was Du am Anfang sagen wolltest.


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

Geht das Forum etwa wieder? Fein, fein.


----------



## stefanru (6. November 2012)

schaut so aus! moin


----------



## Noxiel (6. November 2012)

Falscher Thread -_-


----------



## Korgor (6. November 2012)

Geht noch immer nicht alles an den Foren.


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2012)

der tread geht der smalltalk und rest nicht ^^ 

es kommt immer ne befehlsliste samt eingabe konsole ^^

der server hat übrigens noch sommerzeit ^^

was habt ihr den schon wieder mit gemacht mit dem forum ?


----------



## Davatar (6. November 2012)

Moin!



Wrynn schrieb:


> der tread geht der smalltalk und rest nicht ^^


Ja das ist ja auch der wichtigste Thread von allen 

Hab nächste Woche 2 Vorstellungsgespräche. Da muss ich im Anzug auftreten und wollt mir am Samstag noch nen Business-Like-Mantel dafür kaufen gehn (ist ja doch n Büschen kühl). Allerdings hab ich jetzt am Freitag auch noch eins :O Wird wohl ne kalte Angelegenheit werden ^^


----------



## Xidish (6. November 2012)

Ha wie lustig ...

bevor ich das hier gelesen habe, habe ich eben eine PN an ZAM geschrieben.
Eigentlich geht ja alles - nur wenn ich auf die Themen-Links und Kategorien-Links klicke erscheint die Linuxkonsole. 
Darum schrieb ich auch die PN, da ich nicht mal zu dem Button "neues Thema" oder in die Threadübersicht kam.

Aber dann bin ich ja beruhigt, daß es scheinbar nicht an mir liegt - hoffe ich doch. 

Naja - nun geht's erst mal in den Kindergarten.^^


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2012)

Xidish hat das Board gehackt


----------



## Xidish (6. November 2012)

Wer weiß, was ich heute Nacht vor Schmerzen getan habe ...
wenn ich schon u.a. davon träume, daß eine Katze mit mir redet. 
Würde zu gerne wissen, was die Zahnärztin gestern wirklich mit meiner Beißleiste gemacht hat.^^


----------



## Davatar (6. November 2012)

Hmm...der Menupunkt "BruteForce" lässt grad auf seeeeehr böse Absichten schliessen.Ich glaub ich logg mich erst mal aus. Wer weiss, was die da alles auf den Server packen. Bis morgen oder so.


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2012)

ich denk mal eher die schaltfläche bruteforce speichert die ips 

vieleicht haben die heute ihre pcs auf win8 geupdatet und server haben halt auch ihren stolz ^^


----------



## Xidish (6. November 2012)

Da stehen ja die Einloggdaten für BruteForce ... kann man den nicht mal "hacken" bzw, löschen?


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2012)

127.0.0.1 da hackst du dich selbst ^^


----------



## Xidish (6. November 2012)

Oo .. ein neues Fenster ...
Habe zwar keine Ahnung, aber mal schauen was ich so machen kann (wenn das andere schon nicht geht) ...
*Remove Shell from the Board* ... ähm Glocken entfernen? Wozu braucht ein Board Glocken?^^
Also Yes

Ooooooo ... was geht ab? autsch 



Naja, bin nu erst mal wech.
Viel Erfolg bei den Problemen.


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2012)

gz du hast ebend die software schnittstelle zwischen server und admin entfernt ^^


----------



## Xidish (6. November 2012)

Ich werde mich hüten, etwas zu machen (wenn es überhaupt geht, was ich bezweifel) - was mich nichts angeht. 

*edit:* Es scheint nun wieder zu funktionieren - das Board 

so nun aber - Kindergartenarbeit ruft


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Geht das Forum etwa wieder? Fein, fein.



Hä? Irgendwas passiert während ich den ganzen Tag geschlafen habe? 
Heute morgen um 5 ging alles noch...


----------



## H2OTest (6. November 2012)

zuhause is es doch am schönsten...


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2012)

Ich hab eine Frage zu meiner Facharbeit. In welcher Zeit soll ich schreiben ?


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

In der schnellsten am besten, wenn du schon am Donnerstag abgeben musst... xD


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2012)

Bin ja schon fertig ,muss jetzt nur nochmal überarbeiten. Ich bin nur ratlos wegen der sprache ,weil eigentlich hat sich das ja vor 1 Jahr abgespielt,aber wenn ich da gesetzte erkläre die die abschaffen wollen aber es immer noch gibt kann ich die ja nicht vergangenheit benutzen.


----------



## Ogil (6. November 2012)

In verschiedenen Abschnitten kannst Du ja durchaus wechseln - aber nicht von Satz zu Satz wie in dem Textbeispiel von Dir.


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kNIrVXqqQhk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


warum machen leute sowas ? Wie kann man soviel Freizeit haben.


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

Ich find´s toll, ich fand auch das erste Bild davon schon super 

Ja du kannst ja ruhig in der Vergangenheit schreiben, du musst immer bedenken das deine Facharbeit ja auch für die Nachwelt bestimmt ist und vielleicht von Generation zu Generation weiter gegeben wird... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. November 2012)




----------



## Konov (6. November 2012)

8 Stunden Maloche UND Uni.... es geht alles, man muss nur wollen, das weiß ich seit heute 

Mal sehen wie lange ich das durchhalte


----------



## Magogan (6. November 2012)

Was ich mal gerne hätte, wären mehr Kommentare zu meinem Let's Play, insbesondere Feedback ^^

Ach ja, Post habe ich heute auch nicht bekommen, der Postbote hat anscheinend gar nicht geklingelt, sonst hätte ich das eigentlich hören müssen ... Ich war jedenfalls zu der Zeit zu Hause, als das Paket nicht zugestellt werden konnte ...


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2012)

Wuuuuuuuuuh!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wenn DHL damit nicht hinne macht dann Köpf ich die


----------



## Magogan (6. November 2012)

Was sind das denn für Schuhe? Oo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2012)

Domina-Stiefel


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was ich mal gerne hätte, wären mehr Kommentare zu meinem Let's Play, insbesondere Feedback ^^
> 
> Ach ja, Post habe ich heute auch nicht bekommen, der Postbote hat anscheinend gar nicht geklingelt, sonst hätte ich das eigentlich hören müssen ... Ich war jedenfalls zu der Zeit zu Hause, als das Paket nicht zugestellt werden konnte ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQ25ACmMrC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nein spaß ich werds ,mal angucken sobald ich wieder zeit habe


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Domina-Stiefel



Ich geb dir gleich mal Domina Stiefel


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

Sean, nur weil du jetzt neue hast, brauchst du deine alten Domina-Treter doch nicht gleich verschenken... 

Haben die Stahlkappen? Sehr schlau jetzt im Winter!

Aber Spaß beiseite, du weißt: Wenn jemand am Boden liegt nicht mehr drauf treten und zum nächsten gehen, und immer ein paar Laufschuhe dabei haben, falls die Polizei kommt... 




Magogan schrieb:


> Was ich mal gerne hätte, wären mehr Kommentare zu meinem Let's Play, insbesondere Feedback ^^



Ich war gestern übrigens mal auf deinem Channel und war der exakt 400. Videoaufruf(er)... Hab ich jetzt irgendwas gewonnen?


----------



## Magogan (6. November 2012)

WTF Movie Maker nutzt 79 Threads xD Und mein Prozessor kann nur 4 Threads gleichzeitig ausführen. Also würde ich mit einem neuen Prozessor (12 Threads) höchstens 1/3 der Zeit brauchen. Dafür ist der Prozessor aber leider sehr teuer ^^

Wenn ich mir insgesamt mal angucke, wie viele Anwendungen deutlich mehr als 4 Threads benutzen, ist ein Prozessor mit 12 Threads gar nicht sooo überdimensioniert ^^

Das gehört vielleicht auch ins Technik-Forum, aber was soll's ^^

Mal sehen, wie viele Threads WoW nutzt ^^ Edit: 55 ... Doch schon einiges ^^ Man kann also nicht sagen, dass WoW nicht für Mehrkernprozessoren ausgelegt ist ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Haben die Stahlkappen? Sehr schlau jetzt im Winter!



Dieses Problem ist uns bekannt.


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> WTF Movie Maker nutzt 79 Threads xD Und mein Prozessor kann nur 4 Threads gleichzeitig ausführen...



Also habe mir mal das Magix Video Deluxe 2013 Plus runtergeladen um etwas zu schneiden, aber bin wohl einfach zu dämlich für...

Nachdem ich es endlich geschafft habe aus einem ca. 900MB großem AVI-File die 25 Minuten rauszuschneiden die ich haben wollte und diese Stückchen nach dem exportieren als AVI dann 23GB hatte, habe ich es aufgegeben... 
Das is scheinbar einfach nix für mich ^^


----------



## Magogan (6. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also habe mir mal das Magix Video Deluxe 2013 Plus runtergeladen um etwas zu schneiden, aber bin wohl einfach zu dämlich für...
> 
> Nachdem ich es endlich geschafft habe aus einem ca. 900MB großem AVI-File die 25 Minuten rauszuschneiden die ich haben wollte und diese Stückchen nach dem exportieren als AVI dann 23GB hatte, habe ich es aufgegeben...
> Das is scheinbar einfach nix für mich ^^


Probier es mal mit Movie Maker, da kannst du das einfach zuschneiden ^^


----------



## ego1899 (6. November 2012)

Hm hab ich noch nie dran gedacht, dachte ein´s was halt was kostet is in jedem Fall gescheiter, zumal es ja auch für Anfänger empfohlen wurde, aber scheinbar bin ich sogar dafür zu doof 
Dann probier ich es mal mit dem MM... Trotzdem irgendwie ein Rückschritt jetzt ^^


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2012)

Der Movie Maker ist gegen die Magix Software ein Dreckcrap.

Einfach mal bissl probieren, Magix ist grundsätzlich absolut simpel zu bedienen und viel besser als dieser Müll von Microsoft.


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2012)

Sony Vegas oder Camtasia ftw!

Und guise, welches Spiel ist das?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (6. November 2012)

Kommt auf die Ansprüche drauf an, für mich reicht der Movie Maker völlig, aber was nicht schlecht wäre, wäre die Möglichkeit, einen Film in mehrere Teile zu teilen und die dann automatisch in einzelnen Dateien zu speichern. Im Moment muss ich das (noch) manuell machen.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie, Deutschland nicht als Weltmacht?


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2012)

Die einzige Weltmacht ist die Westalpine Förderation!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die einzige Weltmacht ist die Westalpine Förderation!



Wart ab bis Deutschland auf dem Vormarsch ist und die lächerliche Förderation zermalmt


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wart ab bis Deutschland auf dem Vormarsch ist und die lächerliche Förderation zermalmt



This!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> This!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I4QUIUhtFjk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und wir bringen auchnoch Musik mit!


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2012)

Deutschland zieht in den Krieg? Rate mal wer dann bei euch anklopft


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Deutschland zieht in den Krieg?



WIR?


Wir sind nun wirklich ein friedliebendes Volk!


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2012)

Haben die letzten 100 Jahre ja gezeigt.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. November 2012)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige der findet dass die Zapfenstreiche der Bundeswehr alle irgendwie total Nazikultmäßig aussehen? O_o


----------



## Konov (6. November 2012)

pups falsche uhrzeit


----------



## Legendary (6. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Haben die letzten 100 Jahre ja gezeigt.



Du musst das über einen vieeel längeren Zeitraum betrachten. z.B. zur Zeit der German...ok lassen wir das Thema.


----------



## shadow24 (7. November 2012)

also aus amerika kommen in letzter zeit interessante meldungen,die mich freuen:

erst zieht luke skywalker nach entenhausen und dann bleibt obama weiterhin präsident der usa...
bin gespannt auf die nächste grosse meldung aus übersee...


----------



## Konov (7. November 2012)

Morgen 

Wusste gar nicht, dass US Wahl diese Nacht war.... heut morgen das Ergebnis gesehen. Naja die Rede von Obama war mir ganz sympathisch nur am Ende bringen die Präsidenten immer diesen "Gott bless us all" und "America is the greatest country on the world" Müll.... schade für eine sonst überzeugende Rede.

Auf jedenfall dürfte Obama besser sein als Romney ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (7. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Wusste gar nicht, dass US Wahl diese Nacht war.... heut morgen das Ergebnis gesehen. Naja die Rede von Obama war mir ganz sympathisch nur am Ende bringen die Präsidenten immer diesen "Gott bless us all" und "America is the greatest country on the world" Müll.... schade für eine sonst überzeugende Rede.
> 
> Auf jedenfall dürfte Obama besser sein als Romney ^^



Wurde ja in den letzten Wochen überhaupt nicht drüber gesprochen. Ist ja nicht so, als wenn nicht jeder Radiosender fast stündlich mit Korrespondenten gesprochen hätte.

Obama ist für mich als US-Präsident einfach eine sichere Bank. Man weiß, woran man ist.

Romney hingegen hatte vor allem das Problem, für seinen "Berufsstand" arbeiten zu wollen. Wer über Arbeitslose lästert, Niedrigverdiener stärker belasten will, dafür aber Reiche "keine" Steuern mehr zahlen lassen will, der ist eher Egomane als sozial. Vielleicht hätten die Republikaner gewisse Lösungsansätze, die vielleicht auch besser sind als die der Demokraten. Der Grundplan jedoch, für die eigene Tasche arbeiten zu wollen, ist einfach Mist.

Daher kann man wirklich dankbar sein, das Obama da ein geniales Wahlkampfteam hatte und nun "gefahrlos" weiter machen kann. Wer weiß, vielleicht hätte der machthungrige Milliardär Mitt (Bauer sucht Frau-Stil^^) den nächsten Imperator gemimt und uns in einen dritten Weltkrieg geführt. Wirklich sicher sein, konnte man sich da ja nicht. Religion (Romney ist eingefleischter Mormone) war ja nicht selten ein Grund für einen Krieg


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2012)

Kaffee ist lecker, Kaffee ist Lebenselixier.


----------



## Manowar (7. November 2012)

Es ist eigentlich vollkommen wurscht, wer da gewählt wurde.
Im Grunde haben die nicht viel zu sagen, da alles im Senat geklärt wird und alle tollen Ideen (oder auch schlechte), bleiben im Senat hängen.
Ansich hätte ich auch Obama gewählt, aber für meinen Start in den USA, hätten mir die Rebulikaner besser gefallen.
Die USA sind eh am Ende 

Aber drauf geschissen..ich kann den Superbowl gucken und diesmal muss ich dafür keine Nacht durchmachen 
(Das ist doch mal die richtige Vorgehensweise, um ein waschechter Ami zu sein!)


----------



## Davatar (7. November 2012)

Moin!

Ich sag ma, mit Obama ham die Amis sicher das geringere Übel gewählt. Obama ist für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt der überzeugendste Präsident, aber Romney hat für mich sehr viel vom letzten Bush und scheint mir auch so richtig gar keinen Plan vom Regieren zu haben. Bei solchen Leuten frag ich mich immer, wie dies soweit bringen...

Generelle Frage in die Runde: Ist das bei Euch auch so, dass wenn Ihr irgendwo seid und ne Dienstleistung entgegennehmt, die Ihr normalerweise in Eurem Beruf ausführt, dass es Euch dann extrem nervt, wenn irgendwas nicht ordnungsgemäss abläuft? Beispiel: Ich hab früher viel im Service gearbeitet. Seitdem fällt mir jede Kleinigkeit auf, die in nem Restaurant oder in ner Bar falsch gemacht wird. Das summiert sich dann im Laufe des Abends und am Schluss hab ich ne recht negative Einstellung dem Personal gegenüber, sofern mies gearbeitet wurde.
2. Bespiel: Seitdem ich als Softwareentwickler arbeite fällt mir immer mal wieder auf, wie lausig teilweise gewisse Software umgesetzt wird, respektive einfach offensichtlich wird, dass gewisse Programmteile nie richtig getestet wurden. Sowas regt mich dann immer extrem auf, weil ich eben weiss, dass ichs besser machen würd ^^ Früher hätten mir solche Fehler nicht so richtig gestört. Dann kommt halt ne Fehlermeldung, man nervt sich kurz, aber vergisst das drei Sekunden später wieder. Heute nervt mich das ziemlich stark und verändert mit der Zeit meine Einstellung zur Software.

Ist das bei Euch auch so?


----------



## LarsW (7. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Generelle Frage in die Runde: Ist das bei Euch auch so, dass wenn Ihr irgendwo seid und ne Dienstleistung entgegennehmt, die Ihr normalerweise in Eurem Beruf ausführt, dass es Euch dann extrem nervt, wenn irgendwas nicht ordnungsgemäss abläuft? Beispiel: Ich hab früher viel im Service gearbeitet. Seitdem fällt mir jede Kleinigkeit auf, die in nem Restaurant oder in ner Bar falsch gemacht wird. Das summiert sich dann im Laufe des Abends und am Schluss hab ich ne recht negative Einstellung dem Personal gegenüber, sofern mies gearbeitet wurde.
> 2. Bespiel: Seitdem ich als Softwareentwickler arbeite fällt mir immer mal wieder auf, wie lausig teilweise gewisse Software umgesetzt wird, respektive einfach offensichtlich wird, dass gewisse Programmteile nie richtig getestet wurden. Sowas regt mich dann immer extrem auf, weil ich eben weiss, dass ichs besser machen würd ^^ Früher hätten mir solche Fehler nicht so richtig gestört. Dann kommt halt ne Fehlermeldung, man nervt sich kurz, aber vergisst das drei Sekunden später wieder. Heute nervt mich das ziemlich stark und verändert mit der Zeit meine Einstellung zur Software.
> 
> Ist das bei Euch auch so?



Ja.


----------



## Doofkatze (7. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Generelle Frage in die Runde: Ist das bei Euch auch so, dass wenn Ihr irgendwo seid und ne Dienstleistung entgegennehmt, die Ihr normalerweise in Eurem Beruf ausführt, dass es Euch dann extrem nervt, wenn irgendwas nicht ordnungsgemäss abläuft? Beispiel: Ich hab früher viel im Service gearbeitet. Seitdem fällt mir jede Kleinigkeit auf, die in nem Restaurant oder in ner Bar falsch gemacht wird. Das summiert sich dann im Laufe des Abends und am Schluss hab ich ne recht negative Einstellung dem Personal gegenüber, sofern mies gearbeitet wurde.
> 2. Bespiel: Seitdem ich als Softwareentwickler arbeite fällt mir immer mal wieder auf, wie lausig teilweise gewisse Software umgesetzt wird, respektive einfach offensichtlich wird, dass gewisse Programmteile nie richtig getestet wurden. Sowas regt mich dann immer extrem auf, weil ich eben weiss, dass ichs besser machen würd ^^ Früher hätten mir solche Fehler nicht so richtig gestört. Dann kommt halt ne Fehlermeldung, man nervt sich kurz, aber vergisst das drei Sekunden später wieder. Heute nervt mich das ziemlich stark und verändert mit der Zeit meine Einstellung zur Software.
> 
> Ist das bei Euch auch so?



Natürlich. Aber das geht mir überall so. "ich bin immer wütend" als Filmzitat trifft es da recht gut


----------



## Davatar (7. November 2012)

Na dann bin ich froh, bin ich kein Supermarktverkäufer geworden, sonst würd ich mich täglich ärgern ^^


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2012)

Ich bin Fluglotse. Ich hab das Problem also eher selten, dass ich mich darüber ärgere, dass wir von Area Control kein "Proceed direct Initial Approach Fix of Destination" bekommen. 

Aber allgemein bin ich etwas kritisch, gerade bei Dienstleistungen in der Gastronomie. Da wird das Essen nicht von Rechts gereicht sondern quer über den Tisch, dass der Gast den Teller selbst vor sich platzieren muß. Der Daumen ist nicht neben dem Teller, sondern beinahe in der Soße. Es wird schon wieder abgeräumt, während noch andere Leute essen. Ich werde unaufgefordert gedutzt, während ich mir als Kunde generell das Sie wünsche. Und und und.... dementsprechend fällt auch mein Trinkgeld geringer aus, wenn ich vom Service enttäuscht bin. 

Beim Friseur, und zwar nicht diese Massenabfertigung in den Friseur-Ketten, erwarte ich unaufgefordert die Frage nach einem Getränk. Übermäßiger Smalltalk ist nicht mein Ding während mir die Mähne geschnitten wird, daher möchte ich, dass das berücksichtigt wird und ich nicht ununterbrochen zum Wetter, den Leuten oder der Arbeit ausgequetscht werde, wenn meine Antworten - wenn überhaupt - einsilbig ausfallen. Beim Trinkgeld bin ich generell sehr generös und drücke meiner Friseurin, wenn die Arbeit gut geworden ist, auch einen Fünfer in die Hand.


----------



## Davatar (7. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich bin Fluglotse. Ich hab das Problem also eher selten, dass ich mich darüber ärgere, dass wir von Area Control kein "Proceed direct Initial Approach Fix of Destination" bekommen.





Reflox schrieb:


> Sony Vegas oder Camtasia ftw!
> 
> Und guise, welches Spiel ist das?
> 
> ...


Ahja das wüsst ich auch gern, weiss das einer?


----------



## Noxiel (7. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ahja das wüsst ich auch gern, weiss das einer?



Erinnert mich ein wenig an "Hearts of Iron". Ich habe aber bisher immer nur den ersten Teil gespielt.


----------



## Ogil (7. November 2012)

Europa Universalis III - gleicher Entwickler wie die Hearts of Iron Serie (Paradox) und aehnliche Art Spiel.

Ansonsten: Gna - mir schmerzen die Knochen vom Malereinsatz gestern Abend.


----------



## xynlovesit (7. November 2012)

Lustige finde ich , dass Romney nicht mal von seinem eigenen Staat Massachusetts gewaehlt worden ist, das waren 11 Stimmen.

Auch wenn man sich so die Karte anschaut, alle Staaten die was in der Birne haben, ganz New York da oben, California, Michigan usw. die waehlen auch den richtigen Presidaent.

Ich bin froh, dass es wieder Obama geworden ist, weil er diesmal das Immigrations-Recht sich vornehmen will.


----------



## Dropz (7. November 2012)

Guten Tag


----------



## stefanru (7. November 2012)

moin


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Mooooin!



xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ich bin froh, dass es wieder Obama geworden ist, weil er diesmal das Immigrations-Recht sich vornehmen will.



Inwiefern? Green-Card abschaffen oder wie? Oder den Grenzzaun wieder abreißen?


----------



## stefanru (7. November 2012)

moin


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Sogar er hat mitgefiebert 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (7. November 2012)

Na ich bin vor allem froh dass die Wahl endlich vorbei ist. Alle News nur voll davon: Unmengen Artikel, Kommentare und Berichte gingen mir nach diversen Wochen des Medienrummels dann doch auf den Keks.


----------



## Dropz (7. November 2012)

Mal ein anderes Thema  Mir ist soeben aufgefallen das ich zwei Dota2 invites bei mir rumliegen hab. Hat jemand interesse ?


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Na ich bin vor allem froh dass die Wahl endlich vorbei ist. Alle News nur voll davon: Unmengen Artikel, Kommentare und Berichte gingen mir nach diversen Wochen des Medienrummels dann doch auf den Keks.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2012)

Schade, ich dachte, dass die Mormonen die USA übernehmen :/


----------



## Aun (7. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schade, ich dachte, dass die Mormonen die USA übernehmen :/



back to the steinzeit. powered by 2 horses


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> back to the steinzeit. powered by 2 horses



Polygamie here we gooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dropz (7. November 2012)

Hätte es dann mehrere First Ladys gegeben ? :0


----------



## Ogil (7. November 2012)

Nein - die Hauptstroemung der Mormonen (Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints) hat schon 1890 die Polygamie abgeschafft. Nur einige fundamentalistische Gruppen halten noch daran fest.


----------



## Dropz (7. November 2012)

hm okay  wäre auch zu komisch gewesen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Nein - die Hauptstroemung der Mormonen (Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints) hat schon 1890 die Polygamie abgeschafft. Nur einige fundamentalistische Gruppen halten noch daran fest.



Also gibt es sie noch!

Polygamie here we gooooooooooooo





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SgmARwtptoo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (7. November 2012)

8 Stunden Uni heute gehabt und jetzt noch Mathe-Hausaufgaben machen ... Da lacht das Herz, da tanzt mein Bauch vor Freude Tango ... ^^ Juhu, Mathe-Hausaufgaben ... Es gibt doch nichts Schöneres ^^

Und wer mir das jetzt geglaubt hat, der glaubt auch an den Weihnachtsmann oder daran, dass DSDS jemals wieder einen guten Sänger hervorbringen wird (Alexander Klaws ist ja nun nicht so schlecht gewesen, der macht ja jetzt sogar bei Tarzan (Musical) mit) ...


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2012)

Entspurt für die Facharbeit wurde eingeleitet.


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Morgen abgeben, ne? Und was haste für ein Gefühl? Meisterwerk, oder Crap? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2012)

Von Meisterwerk bis Crap ist alles dabei. Hab jetzt nochmal ein paar Leute Korrektur lesen lassen. Ich sags mal so : Mit der Facharbeit muss ich mir zumindest keine Angst um meinen Doktor Titel machen


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Dr. Olli von und zu Ruh... Das klingt schon toll muss ich zugeben


----------



## seanbuddha (7. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dr. Olli von und zu Ruh... Das klingt schon toll muss ich zugeben



Facharzt für Popopiraterie!


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2012)

Wäre IRL leider Doktor Oliver von und zu Engelhardt ._.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wäre IRL leider Doktor Oliver von und zu Engelhardt ._.



Dr. Constantin von und zu Hövel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2012)

Florian von und zu Gutenberg

wait wat ?


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2012)

Dr. Flow von & zu Sow


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2012)

Bei mir in der Straße wohnt nen Uruloge der Dr. Krampe heißt


----------



## Magogan (7. November 2012)

> Die Exponentialfunktion soll durch ein Taylorpolynom von -1 bis +1 approximiert
> werden. Bei einem tolerierten Fehler von etwa |10E(-7)|  ist der Grad n des Polynoms
> in Abhängigkeit von x zu bestimmen.


Okay, also die Aufgabenstellung kann ich schon mal lesen. Das ist von Vorteil. Was ich machen soll, habe ich aber noch nicht verstanden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2012)

Ich lese Poly, geht es um Polygamie?

Polygamie here we goooooooooooooooo


----------



## Olliruh (7. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Okay, also die Aufgabenstellung kann ich schon mal lesen. Das ist von Vorteil. Was ich machen soll, habe ich aber noch nicht verstanden.



Frag Brobama.


----------



## ego1899 (7. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Frag Brobama.









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2012)

mal schauen was er draus macht ^^


anderes thema zu schade das buffed nicht auf youtube abonier ist - aktuelle playtime show mal wieder zu genial ^^

Oli traurig in der ecke und dann die schlagzeile "Disney macht Zam traurig"


----------



## Reflox (7. November 2012)

Anno Online. Why, just why ;_;


----------



## Noxiel (8. November 2012)

Holy moly...   
The Dark Knight (2008)
The Dark Knight Rises (2012)








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (8. November 2012)

Morgen!

Da nimmt man sich jeden Wochentag vor, mal früher ins Bett zu gehn, weil man eigentlch recht kaputt ist und dann kommt jeden Tag was dazwischen:
- Montag Meeting spät Abends
- Dienstag langes Telefongespräch spät Abends
- Mittwoch trifft man kurz bevor man zu Hause ist nen alten Bekannten und geht "schnell was trinken"

Ich glaub ich bewerb mich als Versuchsobjekt für die Schlafforschung ^^


----------



## Konov (8. November 2012)

Morgen!
Muss mich auch erst dran gewöhnen dass ich jetzt immer die Woche vollgestopft hab mit Veranstaltungen und Malochen....

Man kommt deutlich seltener zur Ruhe und hat mal ein paar Stunden für sich - genieße es dann aber auch umso mehr.
Schlafen tue ich insgesamt besser, weil ich eigentlich jeden Tag kaputt bin


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Holy moly...
> The Dark Knight (2008)
> The Dark Knight Rises (2012)



wir wissen also das new yorck jetzt brennen wird und obama im knast landen wird ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (8. November 2012)

In Deutschland kann man ja nur depressiv werden :b Schlaf ist wichtig Leute! Man mag's nicht glauben, aber irgendwann muss doch der Koerper mal ruhen. 

Kannst dich ja auch nicht auf's Fahrrad schmeissen und immer strampeln und strampeln und wenn dich einmal hin hockst, dann ist der Arsch aber ab.


----------



## ego1899 (8. November 2012)

Ich schaffe es seit über einer Woche schon nicht vor 5 oder 6 Uhr einzuschlafen, auch wenn ich dann den ganzen Tag und am Abend total im Arsch bin, ich bekomm es einfach nich hin, zum kotzen...


----------



## Olliruh (8. November 2012)

2.5 Stunden geschlafen aber Facharbeit fertig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2012)

KRANK FML ;_;


----------



## Magogan (8. November 2012)

Ich verstehe in Mathe nichts mehr. -.-


----------



## iShock (8. November 2012)

hört mir auf mit schlafentzug - ich kann net mehr auf meiner rechten Seite schlafen, weils immer extrem unangenehm drückt 

Tagsüber fühlt sich das wie Muskelkater an - kommt und geht aber wie es will  (und eig. hab ich auch kein Sport gemacht für Muskelkater :s)

und mein Stundenplan ist auch net wirklich für Langschläfer x(


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2012)

Guten Abend meine Diener.


----------



## Legendary (8. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es seit über einer Woche schon nicht vor 5 oder 6 Uhr einzuschlafen, auch wenn ich dann den ganzen Tag und am Abend total im Arsch bin, ich bekomm es einfach nich hin, zum kotzen...



Wie wärs mal mit Schlaftabletten wenn du eh schon schlafgestört bist. Mit 2 Stunden Schlaf hälste zumindest nicht mehr lange durch.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. November 2012)

Ich kann neuerdings nicht länger als 5h Schlafen...schlaucht auf die dauer.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. November 2012)

Masturbieren vor dem Schlafen soll helfen...


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2012)

die us wahlen liefen nicht koscher ^^

south park hatte in ner alten folge obamas sieges ansprache so gezeigt und genauso kams auch im echten die schwarzen stehen wie in der serie und selbst die frau hat den selben schal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (8. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe in Mathe nichts mehr. -.-


Was ist denn das Thema? Vielleicht kann ich dir ja gute Literatur empfehlen.


----------



## H2OTest (8. November 2012)

bei mago? multiplizieren und dividieren


----------



## iShock (8. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Masturbieren vor dem Schlafen soll helfen...



das hilft nur beim einschlafen aber net bei schlafstörungen ! x-x


----------



## Ol@f (8. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> bei mago? multiplizieren und dividieren


Naja, Hochschulmathematik unterscheidet sich in der Regel schon etwas von diesen 1*1 Sachen aus der Schule.


----------



## Konov (8. November 2012)

Abend ^^


----------



## Aun (8. November 2012)

also das leute, die lets play vids erstellen und in einem forum um zuschauer betteln, kein mathe können war mir iwie klar


----------



## Konov (8. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> also das leute, die lets play vids erstellen und in einem forum um zuschauer betteln, kein mathe können war mir iwie klar



Jetzt biste aber fies, der arme mago ._.


----------



## Konov (9. November 2012)

FÖRSTER im Waaaaaaaaaald

Moinsen


----------



## Magogan (9. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> also das leute, die lets play vids erstellen und in einem forum um zuschauer betteln, kein mathe können war mir iwie klar


Wenn du meinst ...

Die "Erklärungen" bzw. Definitionen sind einfach nicht vorhanden, nicht nachvollziehbar oder nicht vollständig - ganz im Gegenteil zu denen aus dem 1. und 2. Semester bei einem anderen Professor, wo ich eigentlich alles verstanden habe.

Außerdem haben sich die beiden nicht abgesprochen und so setzt die neue Professorin Kenntnisse voraus, die uns nie vermittelt wurden (z.B. komplexe Zahlen) ...

Selbst auf den Aufgabenblättern gibt es Probleme, weil einige Aufgaben unpräzise formuliert sind. So war einmal die Rede von der Exponentialfunktion, es wurde aber nicht gesagt von welcher. 2[sup]x[/sup], 3[sup]x[/sup], e[sup]x[/sup], ... - aber welche davon? Weil das war ja wichtig für das Lösen der Aufgabe ...

Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass zwischen Übung und Abgabetermin für die Lösungen nur 22h und 40 min lagen ..


----------



## Ol@f (9. November 2012)

Mathematik ist nunmal zu großen Teilen ein Selbststudium. Das heißt erstmal alle neuen Definitionen verstehen, dann die Aussagen der neuen Lemmata/Sätze/Theoreme/Korallare/... verstehen und anschließend den Beweis bzw. die Beweisidee und verwendete Tricks verstehen und merken. Zum Verstehen und Verinnerlichen helfen sehr häufig (wohlüberlegte; also nicht triviale) Bilder und damit Beispiele. Außerdem sollte man nebenbei immer verschiedene Literatur benutzen, da häufig verschiedene Ansätze benutzt werden. 

Wenn man an einem der Punkte scheitert, hat man das Tutorium und Kommillitonen, die einem hoffentlich helfen können. Weiterhin ist es üblich, dass man einem Tutor Fragen per Mail schicken kann. Ich finde es als Tutor auch manchmal bequemer Fragen per Mail zu beantworten, da man bei sehr speziellen und komplizierteren Sachen eben auch mal ein bisschen länger überlegen kann. Dieses Angebot sollte man bei Unsicherheit auch immer nutzen! Des Weiteren bietet normalerweise jeder Dozent Sprechstunden an, da kann man auch Fragen stellen (, wenn man sich denn traut ). 

Bei den 0815-Aufgaben - die in einem Info-Studium vermutlich häufiger vorkommen - soll man meist "geschickt" mit den Definitionen umgehen, um das Verständnis dieser zu vertiefen. Da merkt man dann meist, ob man eine Definition wirklich verstanden hat. Dafür braucht man also meist keine große Ideen. Im nächsten Schritt kann man auch meist überlegen, ob man es dann nicht auch ästhetischer (,aber dann mit mehr Denkarbeit) lösen kann.

Darüber hinaus hat man für einen Übungszettel normalerweise 1 Woche Zeit. Diese Zeit sollte man auch nutzen!

Zu den beiden kleinen Unklarheiten:
Wenn man die reellen Zahlen wirklich verstanden hat(, was erstmal nicht trivial ist), dann sind komplexe Zahlen wirklich ein einfaches Konstrukt. Zur Anschauung: Die komplexen Zahlen IC sind isomorph zum IR^2 (2-dimensionaler Vektorraum über IR). Das heißt, dass man sich eine komplexe Zahl wirklich wie einen 2-dimensionalen Vektor vorstellen kann. Das erweist sich häufig als nützlich, wenn man eine komplexe Zahl in Polarkoordinaten umtransformiert und damit Rechenregeln 1zu1 mit der Vorstellung übergehen. 
Des Weiteren sollte bekannt sein, dass IC auch ein Körper ist. Ein wesentlicher Unterschied zu IR ist, dass wir keine sinnvolle Ordnungrelation auf IC definieren können, d.h. folgender Ausdruck macht bspw. keinen Sinn: 2+3i > -2+3i  . Warum macht das keinen Sinn? Naja wie wollen sagen, dass ein Vektor kleiner als der andere ist, obwohl sie gleich lang sind, aber eindeutig unterschiedlich sind. Stattdessen können wir den Betrag bzw. die Länge miteinander Vergleichen, schließlich sind das dann reelle Zahlen. Interessant ist vielleicht noch die Tatsache, dass wir eine "Division" aus den reellen Zahlen übernehmen können, obwohl so eine Verknüpfung auf einem beliebigen Vektorraum nicht vorhanden ist.

Als Exponentialfunktion definiert man analytisch normalerweise exp:IR--->(0,&#8734 [mit exp(x)=sum x^k/k!, from 0 to inf], also "e^x", da diese Funktion paar schöne Eigenschaften hat, gerade im Komplexen 

Edit. Es hört sich an als würdet ihr ein bisschen was zu Folgen und Reihen machen, sehr verständliche und einfache Literatur ist da meiner Meinung nach: "Modler, Kreh - Tutorium Analysis 1 und Lineare Algebra 1". Die Übungsaufgaben darin sind zwar verhältnismäßig einfach, aber fürs Verständnis ganz nett. Wenn man im Internet ein bisschen schaut, findet mans auch schnell oder halt in einer Bib.


----------



## H2OTest (9. November 2012)

Bah, heute einen Beitrag über die Studienfahrt nach Ausschwitz gehört, grausam ... warum musste ich mir den Scheiß anhören?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jQd5OEl1W-Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Die Miley ist schon ne heiße


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2012)

damit wir nicht vergessen was unser uropa damals getan hat  und weil deutschland ^^

in der usa werden ja auch keine besuche zu den stätten gemacht wo damals die indianer lebten oder die eingeborenen als columbus kam ^^


----------



## H2OTest (9. November 2012)

ganz ehrlich, es pisst mir so ans bein die scheiße


----------



## stefanru (9. November 2012)

mahlzeit


----------



## Magogan (9. November 2012)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Bei den 0815-Aufgaben - die in einem Info-Studium vermutlich häufiger vorkommen - soll man meist "geschickt" mit den Definitionen umgehen, um das Verständnis dieser zu vertiefen. Da merkt man dann meist, ob man eine Definition wirklich verstanden hat. Dafür braucht man also meist keine große Ideen. Im nächsten Schritt kann man auch meist überlegen, ob man es dann nicht auch ästhetischer (,aber dann mit mehr Denkarbeit) lösen kann.
> 
> Darüber hinaus hat man für einen Übungszettel normalerweise 1 Woche Zeit. Diese Zeit sollte man auch nutzen!
> 
> ...


1) Es sind für ein Informatik-Studium ziemlich anspruchsvolle Aufgaben (denke ich zumindest); soll ich dir mal ein Aufgabenblatt schicken, dass du dir die Aufgaben mal angucken kannst, um die Schwierigkeit zu bewerten?

2) Ja, wir hatten sogar 2 Wochen Zeit. Aber das Tutorium zu diesem Aufgabenblatt war 1 Tag vor der Abgabe und dann haben wir auch noch zusätzlich die Aufgaben vom nächsten Blatt besprochen, weil in der Woche davor die Übung ausgefallen ist (Reformationstag).

3) Ja, normalerweise. Es stand aber nicht drin, ob e[sup]x[/sup] oder eine andere Exponentialfunktion gemeint war. Wenn schon präzise Lösungen erwartet werden, dann erwarte ich auch präzise Aufgabenstellungen ...

4) Ja, wir haben etwas zu Folgen und Reihen gemacht, inzwischen sind wir aber bei Differentialgleichungen und da verstehe ich noch weniger.

Die Definitionen auf den Folien sind auch nicht sehr ausführlich, um ehrlich zu sein, manche Begriffe werden sogar im normalen Text in einem Nebensatz genannt und nicht einmal fett hervorgehoben.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y3pB10f8T4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Juten Tach!


----------



## Legendary (9. November 2012)

Letzter Beitrag 15:40...alter hier ist nix mehr los.

Ich würd mich sogar freuen wenn Magogan hier irgendwas reinschreiben würde und das würde ich normalerweise nur sagen wenn ich total stoned wäre, was nie im Leben passieren wird!!


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2012)

Herbst Seal 

http://www.autumnseal.com/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2012)

Irgendwie glaube ich, dass es noch nicht gesagt wurde, aber hier ist einfach nix mehr los... : /


----------



## seanbuddha (9. November 2012)

Alles ist tot xD


----------



## Aun (9. November 2012)

jesus tot,
nietzsche tot, 
buffed, scheintot

und mir ist auch schon schlecht


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2012)

was schlechtes gegessen ?


----------



## Aun (9. November 2012)

nö nur 500 gramm rinderhack zu 2 cheeseburgern verarbeitet ^^


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2012)

Your prize:

Almost Human: -50% Legend of Grimrock Steam discount coupon

Key: HE5LL-LR4KW-M2B0E

Game homepage: http://www.grimrock.net/

Game Steam page: http://store.steampowered.com/app/207170/

To use the code, download the Steam client from www.steamgames.com and install it. When you have created an account, start the client, log in, and in the lower-left corner click "Add a game" and choose "Activate a Product on Steam..." and enter the code.

falls jemand mal ins spiel reinschauen will ^^ ich versuch mich an der slotmachine bis endlich 75% trine gutschein kommt ^^


----------



## H2OTest (9. November 2012)

Heute das erste mal eine Straße abgesperrt


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2012)

warum das ?

und thema smalltalk/nachtschwärmer 

Damals als beide treads an ihren höhepunkt waren ging es jede nacht so ab ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sGA7q9VLfps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und jetzt inzwischen sieht es halt hier so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. November 2012)

*Grillenzirpen*


----------



## Aun (9. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Grillenzirpen*


 ich hasse die viecher


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2012)

BITTE VERSTEHT MEIN VERHALTEN ALS ZEICHEN DER ABLEHNUNG!!!!1111


----------



## seanbuddha (9. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> BITTE VERSTEHT MEIN VERHALTEN ALS ZEICHEN DER ABLEHNUNG!!!!1111



Du Rebell


----------



## xynlovesit (9. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich hasse die viecher




Bin damals einfach im Urlaub mit einem Feuerzeug und einer Haarspray Flasche in Garten gegangen und dann war Ruhe.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (9. November 2012)

@Aun weiß garnicht was du hast?
Ich finde die cool, sagen ist Sommer geh raus erlebe was. ^^
Und die aus Japan sind eh der knaller, 5 fach so laut wie hier in Deutschland.
Wo ich ne woche war einfach cool ^^.


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich hasse die viecher



das ist ein eichhörnchen ^^

wurde der smiley eingentlich fürs buffed wow forum gemacht ? damals war ja nen wow cm mit nem eichhörnchen avatar aktiv


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Morgen 

Ich habe 100000 Euro gewonnen - leider war es nur ein Traum 

Vielleicht habe ich aber auch wirklich 100000 Euro gewonnen, wer weiß? Aber ich glaube eher nicht ^^

Hmm, am Samstag - also heute - sind 13 Millionen im Lotto-Jackpot


----------



## Konov (10. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Ich habe 100000 Euro gewonnen - leider war es nur ein Traum
> 
> ...




*post über Mago schieb*
FÖRSTER IM WALD

Morgen 

und glückwunsch zu 100.000 Euro ^^


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> *post über Mago schieb*
> FÖRSTER IM WALD
> 
> Morgen
> ...


Daraus baue ich mir ein imagi ... igimani ... eingebildetes Haus.

Hab schon 12 Abonnenten bei YouTube Oo

Was würdet ihr machen mit 13.000.000 Euro?

Ich würde mir ein riesiges Haus bauen lassen mit riesigem Heimkino ... Und einen Lamborghini oder Ferrari hätte ich auch gerne. Achja, und auf jeden Fall einen Geschirrspüler


----------



## Doofkatze (10. November 2012)

Ich lache mich heut noch über die heute show gestern tot 

Kubicki zu Gast beim Welke. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0B7JVH82JdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das ist mehr als sehenswert >.<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2012)

Es ist geschehen, Olli ist 18.

Mothers, save ur daughters !!!!!!


----------



## H2OTest (10. November 2012)

ohgott.. sieht er jetzt aus wie 14?


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you *sing*


----------



## EspCap (10. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich lache mich heut noch über die heute show gestern tot
> 
> Kubicki zu Gast beim Welke.



Ich warte immer noch auf den Teil wo er Kubicki "platt macht".


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Guten Morgen! *Kaffee in die Runde stell*


----------



## Konov (10. November 2012)

Glückwunsch Olli


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

wo bleibt mein bier? geburtstagsrunde. hophop 
ansonsten gw und hf


----------



## H2OTest (10. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X9bbXKOOXlo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (10. November 2012)

Vielen Dank euch ))))


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Glückwunsch Olli!

Kleines Geschenk dabei..





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Sb5gxT45CNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



für die jüngere generation die das teilweise nicht kennen ^^

bei 0:53 das sind modems und bei 1:16 sind nadeldrucker

ansonsten faxe und kopierer kennt ihr ja noch denk ich mal ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> für die jüngere generation die das teilweise nicht kennen ^^
> 
> bei 0:53 das sind modems und bei 1:16 sind nadeldrucker


>.< ich komme mir alt vor wo du das schon sagen musst... Kenne sie alle. Manchmal vermisse ich den Sound unseres alten Modems das auch nach jedem Stromausfall neu konfiguriert werden musste...

brzzzzt. düp düp düp düp düpdüp düp khhhhztttt zznnnnt dedeng de deng


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> brzzzzt. düp düp düp düp düpdüp düp khhhhztttt zznnnnt dedeng de deng



*drop* WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB WUB WUB WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU WUBWUBWUB WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB WUB WUB WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> *drop* WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB WUB WUB WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU WUBWUBWUB WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB WUB WUB WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

dubstep ist doch das moderne modem geräusch ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eJzitTzYrgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



dafür kenn ich den akkustik koppler nicht mehr ^^

klassiker als im neuem jahrtausend dsl eingeführt wurde in den hauptstädten ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O7H1QnxDDUg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und wer kennt alles noch das hier ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> *drop* WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB WUB WUB WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU WUBWUBWUB WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB WUB WUB WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUB







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aV8DEJ8ydJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> klassiker als im neuem jahrtausend dsl eingeführt wurde in den hauptstädten ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wir gehörten zu ner DSL Testgruppe von...omg AOL >.< Die Aol Testcds fürs Internet waren auch ein Brüller. Konnte man gut mit Frisbee spielen.

Zum Film: "Pass auf Constantin wenn du den Film wechselst da darf nicht viel licht drankommen"

Zur Kassette: Ich hatte um die 40 stück xD In so einem kleinen Holzregal was Papa für mich gebaut hatte :3


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Wenn einer ein Tape veröffentlicht, kauf ichs heute noch. 1. oldschool 2. Billiger. Voodoozirkus sollte ja auf Tape kommen, kams aber nie


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZy08NsG2FM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tWiyz91t_Xo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cs_MClPFyXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cRF-B_f-VZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Damals war alles besser und Pc und Konsole haben noch friedlich nebeneinander existiert

mit der ps2,xbox und dreamcast fing der grosse krieg an


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



*Pixelfehler*
*Gameboy Ausschalt*
*Durchs Modul pusten*
*Anschalt*
*Pixelfehler*
*Aus- und anschalt (klick klack)*
*Gamefreak dülülülülüng*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C19O5xm51dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auch ein Spiel das ich heute gerne noch Spiele:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=92AuwuSmlVA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

ich hatte pokemon blue 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0SG4-oGztQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



soviele coole sachen damals ^^


ich hatte auf dem snes aus der videothek





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YkMI625GLrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



aber von kopfweh bekommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2012)

- Ohw look at me, i know old stuff, kids nowadays are so modern and dubstep is so mainstream, everything was better 20 years ago aw aw aw I'm so cool i want to have kids with myself ohmagoooooood. - So fertig.

Btw:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



;_____________________________________________;


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bk-ULpwCWDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

zuwenig stoff - gibt verkühlte blase weil die nieren freiliegen !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2012)

Das Bild hat sich in meinen Kopf gebrannt... ,_______________________,


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Lego Loco? Pfff!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p-tKdcxXNSM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wfZSo-qJvBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tfGxOEtPvZc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2012)

FUCKIN NERDS D:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Dead Lego Space 2




Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FUCKIN NERDS D:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Oh my gawd... Lugia has never been so interesting.


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IRDCFtTwd6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ULTIMATE NERD-POWER ACTIVATED!


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

ihr habt doch echt einen an der waffel....


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ihr habt doch echt einen an der waffel....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Samus kann niemand widerstehen!


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Oh, schon 13 Abonnenten! xD

Hab heute ziemlich genau 4,5 Stunden Minecraft aufgenommen ... Puuh, das ist echt anstrengend ^^


----------



## Ogil (10. November 2012)

Mach lieber Mathe-Hausaufgaben


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Essen für zwei Personen beim Chinaimbiss bestellt. Ausdrücklich OHNE Paprika! Nach der Vorsuppe erstmal in den Nudeln rumgestochert, Gemüse probiert, Paprika gefunden! Angerufen. Folgende Vorschläge wurden mir gemacht: ich BRINGE das Essen in den Laden oder bekomme EIN Essen erneut geliefert - das angegessene nicht! Ich habe beides abgelehnt. Geld zurück oder ZWEI neue Essen ... darauf warte ich seit einer Stunde.

Kopfkino .... ich fahre zum Imbiss, verteile beide Mahlzeiten quer über die Theke und geh ab wie Hulk.

Ich bin sooooo angepisst.

Nachtrag:

Eben nochmal angerufen: "dauert bisschen noch moment, ja?! seien nicht so unfreundlich"

Mittlerweile hat sich mein Magen wegen Paprika-Unverträglichkeit gegen die verspeisten Happen gewehrt. Habe die paar Happen wieder in die Aluschale gespuckt.
Kopfkino Teil zwei: Deckel drauf und alles im Laden direkt in die Fresse.

Boah, ich explodier gleich!


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Die Internet-Preise sind echt unfair ... In Hamburg gibt es z.B. 100/20 MBit/s (Download/Upload) über Kabel + Telefon-Flatrate für 29,90 im Monat. Ich zahle genauso viel und habe nur 32/1 MBit/s und keinen Telefon-Anschluss in Potsdam ... Wobei mich eher stört, dass die (hier) immer noch nicht so weit sind, mal schnellere Upload-Geschwindigkeiten anzubieten - wenn man mal ein Video bei Youtube hochladen will, dauert das Stunden ...


----------



## seanbuddha (10. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Essen für zwei Personen beim Chinaimbiss bestellt. Ausdrücklich OHNE Paprika! Nach der Vorsuppe erstmal in den Nudeln rumgestochert, Gemüse probiert, Paprika gefunden! Angerufen. Folgende Vorschläge wurden mir gemacht: ich BRINGE das Essen in den Laden oder bekomme EIN Essen erneut geliefert - das angegessene nicht! Ich habe beides abgelehnt. Geld zurück oder ZWEI neue Essen ... darauf warte ich seit einer Stunde.
> 
> Kopfkino .... ich fahre zum Imbiss, verteile beide Mahlzeiten quer über die Theke und geh ab wie Hulk.
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3CJzTb0mKNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und wenn du es dir anders überlegst...ich leihe dir gerne meine Dänenaxt aus!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Internet-Preise sind echt unfair ... In Hamburg gibt es z.B. 100/20 MBit/s (Download/Upload) über Kabel + Telefon-Flatrate für 29,90 im Monat. Ich zahle genauso viel und habe nur 32/1 MBit/s und keinen Telefon-Anschluss in Potsdam ... Wobei mich eher stört, dass die (hier) immer noch nicht so weit sind, mal schnellere Upload-Geschwindigkeiten anzubieten - wenn man mal ein Video bei Youtube hochladen will, dauert das Stunden ...



Dann komm nach Hamburg und zahle 50% mehr Miete...


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dann komm nach Hamburg und zahle 50% mehr Miete...


Okay, auch wieder wahr ^^


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> [insert x-beliebigen Jammer-Post here..]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Willkommen im kleinen, aber exklusiven Klub ... und im falschen Thread ;-)
> Freue mich auf einen veganen Gesprächspartner :-)



Das habe ich mir jetzt mal erlaubt, war ja jetzt kein "Boah, ich hab Blähungen und ihr?"-Post. Zudem ich immer fand, dass ein zweiter Thread nicht nötig ist...


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

ich habe keine wie sieht mit euch aus ?


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

zum thema nachtschwärmer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guckt mal auf die uhr ihr nasen


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich habe keine wie sieht mit euch aus ?


Ich bin meist zwischen Blähungen und keinen Blähungen, zumindest ist mein Bauch ziemlich hart und macht komische Geräusche, wenn man (ein Arzt) ihn abhört ^^

Keine Ahnung, was das genau ist, aber ich fühle mich nicht krank, also egal ^^


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

das ist bestimmt der ärger das die technik nicht funktioniert wie sie soll mago ^^


----------



## Deanne (10. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> zum thema nachtschwärmer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin Veganer und lehne es ab, auf die Uhr zu gucken. Dadurch werden Uhren-Tiere ausgebeutet. Ich schätze die Zeit und orientiere mich dabei an der Luftfeuchtigkeit, der Farbe der Autos auf den Straßen und natürlich auch an der Schuhgröße des Verkäufers in meinem Stamm-Netto-Markt. Damit kann ich übrigens auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit für Naturkatastrophen vorhersagen.


----------



## Aun (10. November 2012)

also jetzt haste die wahl: entweder ich poste ein r.d.jr. bild in militär uniform, mit dazugehörigem spruch. oder gibts mir was von dem zeug, welches du da nimmst ab


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Deine Uhren fressen meinen Uhren die Zeit weg! Blöde Uhraner!


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Ich blähe mich grad gewaltig auf ... vor Wut. Mein zweiter Anruf wegen der Reklamation ist nun auch über ne Stunde her und nichts passiert. Zwei-Euro-Gutschein vom Bestellvermittler zugeschickt bekommen nach nem Anruf dort. Wooohaa, hatte dann also ne Vorsuppe für 13 Euro.

Na gut, ran an den Tofu. Nudeln, Kokos, Curry dazu und die Wut an der Pfanne abreagieren.

Update: Mailprogramm spuckt grad einen 3-Euro-Gutschein aus. Die Suppe wird langsam zum Schnäppchen.


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

nimm die suppe geh zur polizei und stell ne anzeige auf körperverletzung - und nicht vergessen den imbiss auf verdienstausfall zu verklagen weil du dich von der vergiftung erstmal erholen musst


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich blähe mich grad gewaltig auf ... vor Wut. Mein zweiter Anruf wegen der Reklamation ist nun auch über ne Stunde her und nichts passiert. Zwei-Euro-Gutschein vom Bestellvermittler zugeschickt bekommen nach nem Anruf dort. Wooohaa, hatte dann also ne Vorsuppe für 13 Euro.
> 
> Na gut, ran an den Tofu. Nudeln, Kokos, Curry dazu und die Wut an der Pfanne abreagieren.
> 
> Update: Mailprogramm spuckt grad einen 3-Euro-Gutschein aus. Die Suppe wird langsam zum Schnäppchen.


Was hast du bestellt?


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2012)

ei gericht ohne paprika was mit paprika angerichtet wurde


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

höhö sieht bläht sich auf vor wut höhö

höhö...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (10. November 2012)

Besser vor Wut als vor Paprika. Ich muss da an Howard und die Folge denken, wo er den Nussriegel isst...


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> nimm die suppe geh zur polizei und ...



Eher bekomme ich ne Anzeige ... ich bin mittlerweile in der Stimmung, denen wirklich das Zeug in der ganzen Imbissbude zu verteilen. Mal falsch liefern - ok. Zwei Reklamationen über zwei Stunden nicht zu bearbeiten - geht gar nicht.

Laut Kopfkino-Drehbuch wäre es ne tolle Sauerei im Laden und der Geruch freilich nachhaltig - Teile davon waren ja schon mal gegessen. Doof nur, dass der Laden vor 30 Minuten zugemacht hat - es ist also weder mit einer Neulieferung zu rechnen, noch kann ich mein Drehbuch umsetzen.

Morgen nen Brunch-Date mit den VIPs (Vegan in Potsdam), immerhin ein Lichtblick in Sachen 'Fremdessen'.

@ Mago, Nudeln und Gemüsezeugs, ausdrücklich ohne Paprika. Letzteres bleibt mit ner Wahrscheinlichkeit von 50% im Magen, sorgt aber längere Zeit für schlechte Laune.


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> @ Mago, Nudeln und Gemüsezeugs, ausdrücklich ohne Paprika. Letzteres bleibt mit ner Wahrscheinlichkeit von 50% im Magen, sorgt aber längere Zeit für schlechte Laune.


Oh, ja, hab's vorhin übersehen, dass du das geschrieben hast ^^

Hast du die Paprika vor dem Essen nicht gesehen?

Ich kenne nichts, was ich nicht vertrage, obwohl ich früher Wasser mit Kohlensäure nicht in normalen Mengen trinken konnte, das endete meist ... ach, lassen wir das, ich esse hier gerade Brot xD


----------



## Xidish (10. November 2012)

Akkes Gute Dir Olliruh - Glückwunsch!



Wrynn schrieb:


> Video ...
> für die jüngere generation die das teilweise nicht kennen ^^
> bei 0:53 das sind modems und bei 1:16 sind nadeldrucker





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht kennt das ja noch wer (Vorgänger des Internets), benötigte noch nicht mal 'n richtiges Modem.
Ach, was haben wir heutzutage schon für einen Comfort.


----------



## Magogan (10. November 2012)

Früher gab es noch nicht einmal Computer und die Menschen haben trotzdem überlebt ...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. November 2012)

Da brauchte man doch nen 68K moden, wen ich mich nicht irre oder ?


----------



## Fakebook (10. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oh, ja, hab's vorhin übersehen, dass du das geschrieben hast ^^
> 
> Hast du die Paprika vor dem Essen nicht gesehen?



Ne, nicht auf den ersten Blick. Kartoffeln, Tofu, Möhren, Bohnen, Kokos-Erdnuss-Soße - das ergibt nen ziemlich undurchsichtiges Gemisch. Nase erkältungsbedingt grad nicht so gut, sonst hätte ich es zumindest gerochen.

Grad Anruf Nr. 3, die Dame erinnert sich mittlerweile an mich. Noch ne halbe Stunde, sie hätte doch gesagt, es dauert etwas... erster Anruf 18 Uhr. Ich hab ihr gesagt, dass ich morgen mit dem Essen vorbeikomme und es in ihrem kleinen Imbiss verteile.
Ich nehme an, es kommt niemand, wenn doch, möge der Anstaqnd mich davon abhalten, den Fahrer... böse anzuschauen.


----------



## Xidish (10. November 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Da brauchte man doch nen 68K moden, wen ich mich nicht irre oder ?


Da gab es für das schon neuere BTX (1988) einen Dekoder (wie Modem) und eine Tastatur (Bildschirm war der Fernseher).
Ursprünglich waren das (wie auf folgendem Bild) AllinOne Kisten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die deutlich stärkeren 65k Modems kamen erst viel später.


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Früher gab es noch nicht einmal Computer und die Menschen haben trotzdem überlebt ...



Es gab nie eine Zeit ohne Computer! Das ist alles eine Lüge des Systems!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. November 2012)

War das nicht wie in den film wargame. Da meine ich gab es auch was mit telefon monitor also allinone oder täusche ich mich da?


----------



## Fakebook (11. November 2012)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen :-)

So früh sollte ich mal an einem Arbeitstag auf den Beinen sein...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (11. November 2012)

Morgen ... Als was arbeitest du?


----------



## Fakebook (11. November 2012)

Angestellte im öffentlichen Dienst ... dank Gleitzeit zwischen 6.00 und 21.00 Uhr also flexibel beim Aufstehen


----------



## Konov (11. November 2012)

Zuviel gesoffen auf der Party gestern.... jetzt bestes Frühstück ever, unbezahlbar


----------



## Magogan (11. November 2012)

Hallo, lebt hier noch jemand?


----------



## Reflox (11. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Magogan (11. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Guten Morgen


Hallo ^^

Na, wie ist es so, wenn man 18 ist? ^^


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

Ziemlich mobil


----------



## Magogan (11. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ziemlich mobil


Fahr vorsichtig xD

Aber abgesehen davon: Bei den Spritpreisen ist man auch nicht mehr sehr mobil ... Ich zahle inzwischen ca. 20 Cent pro Kilometer ...


----------



## Konov (11. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hallo, lebt hier noch jemand?



Immer noch leicht benommen von gestern.... der alk baut sich aber auch so scheiß langsam ab.

Aber lebendig, ja ^^


----------



## Magogan (11. November 2012)

Wenn euch langweilig ist, könnt ihr euch ja mein Let's Play angucken - ich persönlich tue mir das nicht an ^^ ... Nein, Spaß, so schlimm ist es (hoffentlich) nicht und ich kenne es ja schon, von daher gucke ich es mir eben nicht nochmal an ^^

Was soll ich zum Mittag essen? Hmm ...


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

Ich mach mir jetzt godlike ofen pizza + dosen ravioli <3


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

bah

die kombination schmeckt ?

ravioli auf tiefkühlpizza ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Immer noch leicht benommen von gestern.... der alk baut sich aber auch so scheiß langsam ab.
> 
> Aber lebendig, ja ^^


Was hastn alles intus?


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn euch langweilig ist, könnt ihr euch ja mein Let's Play angucken - ich persönlich tue mir das nicht an ^^



Bestell die hier 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tIwH7ptHCWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Mohohoin!


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> bah
> 
> die kombination schmeckt ?
> 
> ravioli auf tiefkühlpizza ?



NEIN Ravioli UND tiefkühlpizza <3
ein italienischer Morgen


----------



## Grüne Brille (11. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> [...]
> ein italienischer Morgen


Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass sich jedem (italienischem) Koch jetzt die Fußnägel hochrollen *g*


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Ich kröne meinen Morgen mit einem Falafel und Pizzabrötchen


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

bei mir gabs brötchen mit salami und jagtwurst


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> bei mir gabs brötchen mit salami und jagtwurst



Dazu gebe ich keinen Kommentar ab, oder?^^


----------



## Magogan (11. November 2012)

Ich könnte Dosen-Reis mit Klößen essen ^^


----------



## H2OTest (11. November 2012)

toast, nutella, erdbeer


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0VpDzE7L4YU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Olliruh nach gestern nacht.


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

Jetzt noch Packung Tofifee zum Nachtisch *o*


----------



## Olliruh (11. November 2012)

Warum zeigen die bei Tales of the Lane eigentlich seit 10 Minuten japanesische Werbung ?


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

mal f5 probiert ?


----------



## Aun (11. November 2012)

ibäh. ravioli und pizza. mir kommt gleich mein french toast hoch...
mal abgesehen das ich ravioli hasse


----------



## Reflox (11. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> was für ne frage. reflox ist abslut talentfrei. erkennt man doch an den bildern




Immerhin mache ich Original Content, nicht so wie du, der Zeugs von 9fag postet. Vorallem wurde das Zeug schon 100'000 mal durchgekaut, bis es einer von 9gag findet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. November 2012)

da ich ja auch wie ein wilder auf 9gag spamme. lol ^^ außerdem flame ich doch nur ein bischen. btw der letzte is gut ^^


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Gfg4OMrqCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (11. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> da ich ja auch wie ein wilder auf 9gag spamme. lol ^^





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nein, du spammst gar nichts von 9gag, das sind die bilder von deinen letzten Posts im Bilderthread. Ich muss schon sagen, sehr wenig von 9fag.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Evrywun wurks for mighty Grmuny


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2012)

wtf ?


----------



## Aun (11. November 2012)

hahaha sean ^^ all hail emperor angie ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. November 2012)

lol made my day. das kannt ich noch nicht


----------



## Legendary (11. November 2012)

WTF gestern habt ihr über good old times geredet und ich war nicht da. -.-

Wrynn du bist doch selbst erst Anfang 20, tu nicht immer alle anderen hier darstellen als würden sie nix kennen, ich werd kommenden Donnerstag 27, da könnte ich eher dir einige Sachen sagen die du nicht kennst.   

Selbst BTX und Akustikkoppler habe ich höchstens als Kleinstkind gekannt, das war Mitte der 80er. Oo Meine Zeit begann mit Amiga 500 und Gameboy Classic. Danach dann ein SNES und ein Gameboy Color. 

Da ihr auch von alten Spielen geredet hattet:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SUWkw_Bh6Qo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bestes Spiel damals.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H7_6FWMFgiI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erstes Spiel auf CD-ROM! Für damalige Verhältnisse ein episches Game, hätte ich damals nen Steifen bekommen - es wäre da passiert.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> hätte ich damals nen Steifen bekommen - es wäre da passiert.



Jaja...ist doch eh passiert


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ckbNvrM83A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



mit 4 disketten und 20 seiten codebuch wo man das heft gegen das licht halten musste damit man die codezahlenziffern ablesen kann

und ich hatte noch raider statt twixx legendary 

und wassereis für 20 pfennig !!


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und wassereis für 20 pfennig !!



Kratzeis :3 Kenn ich auch noch dunkel, sehr Dunkel.


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

oder damals als sony versucht hat die mini disc rauszubringen 1998 ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. November 2012)

Davon habe ich kp^^


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

war damals aber nie gross rausgekommen weil zu teuer


----------



## Xidish (11. November 2012)

Die Minidisc wurde aber schon 1991 vorgestellt und kam 1992 auf den Markt. 
Sie wurde schon recht viel benutzt in Japan, so wie die CD hierzulande.
Nur allgemein rentierte sie sich nicht, besonders nicht, als dann mp3 "erschien".

Das spiele ich heute noch gerne ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich würde gerne mal wieder Silver spielen.
Leider funktioniert es trotz Patch nicht ganz so recht.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. November 2012)

Moin.

Silver hatte ich damals als CD.


----------



## Konov (12. November 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Letzten Freitag hatte ich das seltsamste Vorstellungsgespräch meines Lebens. Der Typ von der Firma hat ne Stunde lang gesprochen und ich hab gar nix gesagt. Am Ende fragte ich dann "Wie ist jetzt das weitere Vorgehen?". Daraufhin meinte er, ich solle ihm eine E-Mail schicken, ob ich grundsätzlich an der Stelle interessiert bin oder nicht und falls ich interessiert wäre, gäbs dann ein zweites Vorstellungsgespräch, in dem ich auch mal zu Wort käme.
Nunja, eigentlich wars ja praktisch, weil jetzt weiss ich, dass ich in diese Firma definitiv nicht will. Ne langweiligere Stelle könnt ich mir kaum vorstellen.

Dafür hab ich heute Abend das Vorstellungsgespräch bei der spannendsten der Firmen, bei denen ich mich beworben hab und stelle fest, dass ich tatsächlich so richtig nervös bin. Das letzte Mal, als ich so nervös war liegt Jahre her. Liegt wohl an der Stelle...spannende Aufgaben, toller Lohn, Arbeitsort 10 Minuten von der Haustür entfernt und gute Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten.
Ma schaun...Mittwoch noch eins und in zwei Wochen das letzte, dann schau ich ma wies aussieht.


----------



## Xidish (12. November 2012)

Moin,

dieses Aufgeregtsein und diese Spannungen habe ich auch heute noch bei so manchen Vorstellungsgesprächen.
Bin da auch verunsichert, ob sie so 'nen "alten Sack" noch wollen.
Dazu kommt, ich möchte mich nich unter Wert verkaufen - aber auch nicht gleich zu anfang in den Forderungen zu hoch ansetzen.

Na ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg bei Deinen Bewerbungen. 

*so nun auf auf mein 3. Date vorbereiten - das Date mit meiner Zahnärztin* 
Hoffentlich ist der Zahn heute endlich mal endgültig zu! ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (12. November 2012)

Morgen! 
Vorstellungsgespräche hatten immer so eine "positive" Spannung, will ich mal sagen. Wobei Zahnarzt Termine eher eine "negative" Spannung und Aufgeregtheit haben  
Da drücjk ich euch beiden mal die Daumen, dass es so klappt, wie ihr euch das jeweils vorgetellt habt


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2012)

Also ich gehe gerne zum Zahnarzt ... Die Geräusche dort und die Schreie der anderen Patienten sind total beruhigend, besser noch als jeder Presslufthammer ...


----------



## Davatar (12. November 2012)

Thx Ellesmere

Ahja, gestern hab ich mir Europa Universalis 3 zugelegt. Zuerst fiel mir auf, dass das Teil immer abstürzt, wenn man einen Tutorial-Teil beendet und dann den nächsten startet. Dazu kommt, dass das Tutorial praktisch nutzlos ist. Es erklärt zwar ein paar rudimentäre Aufgaben, aber danach sitzt man immernoch da und fragt sich, was man jetzt eigentlich genau in dem Spiel machen soll. Oh, ja nach den grundlegenden Tutorials gibts noch sone Art Tutorial-Kampagne. Die fängt an mit "Verschiebe Armee von Land X nach Land Y". Blöd, dass Land X gar nicht mit gehört und die Armee dort somit auch nicht. Also hab ich halt die Armee in Land Y nach Land X verschoben, aber gebracht hats nix. Auch als ich dem Land dort den Krieg erklärt und seine Truppen besiegt hab, hats nix gebracht. Nach ner halben Stunde rumprobieren gab ich dann auf und ging in die nächste Tutorial-Kampagnen-Mission. Zuerst musste ich ein Schiff zu ner Insel schicken, soweit so gut, gesagt getan. Der nächste Auftrag war, das Schiff mit nem Erkunder oder nem Kriegsschiffadmiral zu bestücken. Nach ner Stunde erfolglosen suchens hab ich aufgegeben und dacht mir, ok vielleicht ist das Tutorial ja einfach nur verbuggt. Also mal ein neues (richtiges) Spiel gestartet und als Spanier losgelegt. Auftrag: Befreie Spanien von den Ketzern (Nicht-Christen). Ok, rund um mich herum Frieden geschlossen, Bündnis mit Portugal eingegangen, nach Süden expandiert und die muslimischen Länder angegriffen. Alle Kämpfe gewonnen, doch was nun? Meine Truppen stehen in Feindesland, aber ich kann weder das Land annektieren, noch den Feind zwingen, sich zu ergeben, nein, meine Truppen stehn einfach dort und machen nichts. Also dacht ich mir, machst halt mal den Zeitraffer an, vielleicht ergibt sich der dortige Herrscher mal. Irgendwann hat er sich dann tatsächlich ergeben, aber statt dass das Land dann mir gehört, konnt ichs nur in nen Vasallenstatus umwandeln (sone Art Leibeigner). Allerdings kann man das Land nicht annektieren, weil die dortige Religion nicht der eignen entspricht. Aber wie man das Land konvertieren kann, hab ich auch nicht rausfinden können... Also dacht ich mal, ich stell einfach wieder auf Zeitraffer, vielleicht übernimmt das Land dann meine Religion. Doch was passiert? Mein Verbündeter, zu dem ich vorher praktisch maximale Beliebtheit hatte, erklärt mir plötzlich den Krieg und überflutet mein Land mit seinen Truppen. Die Folge: Nahrungsmittelknappheit (wusste nicht mal, dass man Nahrungsmittel hat in dem Spiel...), Bauernaufstände, ich verliere meine Ländereien an die Aufständischen, Staatspleite, Spielende.

Ich blick in dem Spiel überhaupt nicht durch. Also hab ich mal ein paar Youtube-Videos geschaut, aber selbst die Let's Play-Videos sind alle auf erfahrene Spieler ausgelegt und erklären einem rein gar nix. Ausserdem gibts davon kaum welche. Nach 3 Stunden ohne Plan hab ich dann verärgert aufgegeben. Also falls das jemand kennt wär ich äusserst froh um ne kleine Anleitung. Vielleicht schau ich mir das Spiel heute Abend nochmal an, vielleicht ruht das jetzt auch erst mal ne Woche oder zwei...
Aber echt, ein so schlechtes Tutorial hab ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr gesehn!


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2012)

Hmm, das ist ja ganz kurios, anscheinend gucken mehr Leute mein HDRO-LP als mein Minecraft-LP ^^


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2012)

weil es zuviel minecraft gibt ^^


----------



## Noxiel (12. November 2012)

@Davatar
Da, wie ich erst neulich herausgefunden habe, Europa Universalis von den selben Machern, die auch Hearts of Iron programmiert haben, kommt, kann ich mir die Lernkurve bestens vorstellen.

Sowas wurde damals wohl ausschließlich an Enthusiasten verkauft. So gern ich es auch gespielt habe, ich wurde immer und immer wieder platt gemacht. Ich fürchte Europa Universalis wird auf Dauer in deinem Regel einstauben. Ich leide mit dir.


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Europa Universalis 3



http://www.civforum....alis-III-EU-III

http://www.civforum....opa-Universalis

http://www.paradoxian.org/eu3wiki/Main_Page


----------



## H2OTest (12. November 2012)

so endlich zeit für mich ... 

Ahja heute auf dem Rückweg von der Schule nach Hause aufgenommen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2012)

Bin ich der einzige, der die "Schönheit" dieses Bildes nicht sieht?


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2012)

Ein Haus in der Pampa? 

Oder soll das durch die Dunkelheit versinnbildlichen wie spät du aus der Schule kommst? ^^


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

was is das? bomben über wunstorf teil 3: die erste super ampel steht wieder?


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

Halló menn!


----------



## Legendary (12. November 2012)

Sers ihr Maden,

diese Woche Burzeltag, FUCK YEA!


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2012)

DAS ist eine Sensation!

Vor ner Weile bei nem Heimspiel aufgenommen, ein Weg der um das Frankfurter Waldstadion führt.
Zur Erklärung: Das Stadion liegt in einem Naturschutzgebiet. Da frag ich mich echt noch warum sich da Leute beschweren  xD



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (12. November 2012)

Na GZ ein weiteres Jahr wenig bis zum alten Sack


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

das alle immer so mitteilungsbedürftig sind, wenn bzw wann sie geburtstag haben. als ob ihnen keiner gratuliert 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2012)

Und als ob es jemanden interessiert...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2012)

Ihr Pimmel postet doch selbst hier in die Threads, als seit mal janz leise


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

ich hab noch nie was über geburtstag gespammt. also ruhe


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2012)

Ich auch nich ich bin immer froh wenn das keiner weiß und geh an dem Tag auch nich mal ans Telefon


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2012)

Du postest aber hier in Threads rein, also bist du gewissermaßen genau so mitteilungsbedürftig


----------



## Legendary (12. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das alle immer so mitteilungsbedürftig sind, wenn bzw wann sie geburtstag haben. als ob ihnen keiner gratuliert



Deine Mutter gratuliert mir. :>


----------



## H2OTest (12. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Oder soll das durch die Dunkelheit versinnbildlichen wie spät du aus der Schule kommst? ^^



dis


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du postest aber hier in Threads rein, also bist du gewissermaßen genau so mitteilungsbedürftig



sprach der spammer, der versucht andere anzuschwärzen.


pffffff. nice try shakira nice try


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2012)

don't be mad aun, here u can have my cookie ... 

NOT 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




MWUAHAHAHA

Edit: ich geh jetzt mal aufs klo

edit2: wieder da!


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

damn wollt grad noch "gut schiss!" posten 
ich brauch deinen cookie nicht. hier bei mir auf der dunklen seite gibts genug


----------



## ego1899 (12. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Edit: ich geh jetzt mal aufs klo



Grad zufällig entdeckt ^^ Lustige Idee 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IaRCy3lmvdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7tyxEAY7EV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



klassisch und passend zum 3 std film, der gerade bei mir läuft


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dat sexual healing...


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Abend


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Abend







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=14khFG_QKWE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

WOLLT IHR DAS TOTALE APFELMUS?


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

ich will aber maoam!


----------



## Legendary (12. November 2012)

Ich will endlich mein Parfum!!!   

Und natürlich will ich Äpfel, am besten groß, prall und mit Nippeln dran.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich will aber maoam!



NEIN NEIN NEIN! 
Unter solchen Bedingungen kann ich nicht führen!


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> NEIN NEIN NEIN!
> Unter solchen Bedingungen kann ich nicht führen!





Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



sean ist doof















"this has to find an end!"


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An deiner Stelle würde ich das ganz schnell wegmachen.
Swastika sind hier - verständlich - nicht gern gesehen.


----------



## Legendary (12. November 2012)

Oh mein Gott, da sieht man ja diese lustigen keltischen Sonnensymbole!!!


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2012)

Germanische Symbole!


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2012)

Wenn wir gerade beim Thema "böse" sind ... Ein ganz böses Wort ist das Wort "reich" - zumindest wird es in Herr der Ringe Online vom Schimpfwortfilter gefiltert.

Und Schimpfwortfilter ist laut Google Chrome falsch geschrieben. Als Alternative wird mir unter anderem "Fischimporte" vorgeschlagen ... xD


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

Habe es mal gemeldet.


----------



## H2OTest (12. November 2012)

penis das ist nur ein test


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Habe es mal gemeldet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



He, er hatte die Chance dazu. Und mehr Spoiler dranzupacken fand ich einfach nur bescheuert.


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> He, er hatte die Chance dazu. Und mehr Spoiler dranzupacken fand ich einfach nur bescheuert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



srsly


----------



## Konov (12. November 2012)

Pups


----------



## Aun (12. November 2012)

ihhhh konov produziert giftgas.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ähem... "Democracy"


----------



## Konov (12. November 2012)

Democracy ist richtig geschrieben, wenn du das bemängeln wolltest. ^^


----------



## Legendary (12. November 2012)

NEIN NEIN NEIN!


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2012)

§%!@"$ hat Brot gegessen! Verbietet Brot!


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2012)

> WIE SCHMECKT DIR DAS, HM?
> [20:35:03] AMATEUR!



Sean versucht krass zu sein. Kann aber nicht mal ein Bild einfügen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2012)

Also bei mir isses da. Und Skypechats zu posten ist einfach nur Arm mein Schatz.


----------



## Legendary (12. November 2012)

Sei nicht immer so ne Heulsuse. 

Flöxchen ist einfach der geilste, der darf sogar über mich drüber während ich penne und das darf normalerweise keiner!!


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Sei nicht immer so ne Heulsuse.
> 
> Flöxchen ist einfach der geilste, der darf sogar über mich drüber während ich penne und das darf normalerweise keiner!!



awww danke Schatzi


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Flöxchen ist einfach der geilste, der darf sogar über mich drüber während ich penne und das darf normalerweise keiner!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (12. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> awww danke Schatzi



Immer wieder gern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Flöxchen ist einfach der geilste, der darf sogar über mich drüber während ich penne und das darf normalerweise keiner!!



wait wat


----------



## LarsW (13. November 2012)

"Ein Anschiss am Morgen,vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen"..zumindest scheint das,dass Motto vom Chef zu sein.
Vollschmogg!

Morgen jedenfalls- Zeit bis zum Feierabend: T- 10h


----------



## Konov (13. November 2012)

Morgen ihr Uschis


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2012)

Du hast nen Problem, 2 Frauen gleichzeitig zu daten..du bist hier die Uschi! 

War selten so gelangweilt wie heute und geschlafen hab ich auch so mies


----------



## stefanru (13. November 2012)

und wieder ein neuer beschissener tag alleine im büro


----------



## Doofkatze (13. November 2012)

<Phaeton_W12> Ich halte Vista für ein soziales Experiment von Windows 
<Phaeton_W12> Es ist das erste demokratische Betriebssystem 
<Phaeton_W12> Bei Windows 7 bist du König und befiehlst dem Computer, Firefox zu öffnen. 
<Phaeton_W12> Bei Windows Vista bist du Bundeskanzler und stellst den Antrag, Firefox zu öffnen. 
<Phaeton_W12> Der Antrag landet erstmal im Parlament, wenn er auf dem Weg nicht verschlampft wird. 
<Phaeton_W12> Im Parlament wird er bearbeitet und dann gibts eine Volksabstimmung. 
<Phaeton_W12> Wenn die absolute Mehrheit dafür ist, wird Firefox geöffnet, wenn nicht, bleibt das Fenster zu. 
<Phaeton_W12> Der beste Beweis dafür, dass Demokratie nicht funktioniert.

Leider wahr


----------



## Konov (13. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Du hast nen Problem, 2 Frauen gleichzeitig zu daten..du bist hier die Uschi!
> 
> War selten so gelangweilt wie heute und geschlafen hab ich auch so mies



Ist ne Frage der Moral.... den dicken raushängen lassen kann jeder


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2012)

Igitt..Moral...


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ist ne Frage der Moral.... den dicken raushängen lassen kann jeder






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jaja nicht reimt sich auf uschi ^^


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen ihr Uschis






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2012)

Ich hoffe mal, dass du dich für eine entscheidest und dann nicht mit beiden parallel zsm bist


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2012)

Ach wie praktisch, ich will RIFT abonnieren, um das neue Addon zu spielen, aber es geht nicht, der Kauf kann nicht abgeschlossen werden -.-


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

welche zahlungsart ?


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2012)

Paypal


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

macht öfters ärger bei mmos

versuch mal elv


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Waaaargghhh.... Sonnennlicht.... BLÄRG!


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> macht öfters ärger bei mmos
> 
> versuch mal elv


Gibt es nicht. Und Kreditkarte habe ich nicht ... Ich mache ja ELV über Paypal ...


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

mal bei paypal geschaut ob es da info gibt warum nicht ?

genug geld ist auf konto ?


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2012)

Musste das Bankkonto bei Paypal bestätigen, jetzt geht's ^^

Das Addon ist aber leider erst ab 21 Uhr spielbar ... Warum machen die keinen Mitternachtsstart in den USA, dann wäre es hier auch so gegen 5 Uhr spielbar?!


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Waaaargghhh.... Sonnennlicht.... BLÄRG!



hier auch. wwuuuuuääähhhh.
zum glück sitze ich im büro und cod:bo2 ist seit mitternacht auch installiert. der feierabend kann kommen ^^


----------



## Noxiel (13. November 2012)

Nachtflug ist schon wieder ausgefallen und auch gleich für die ganze Woche abgesagt worden. Fuck!


----------



## Konov (13. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass du dich für eine entscheidest und dann nicht mit beiden parallel zsm bist



Genau darum gehts aber das wird sich schon klären denke ich 

- MIDDACH


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hier auch. wwuuuuuääähhhh.
> zum glück sitze ich im büro und cod:bo2 ist seit mitternacht auch installiert. der feierabend kann kommen ^^



Und bis dahin wird es bestimmt schon wieder dunkel, zum Glück haben wir Winter 
Is auch das einzig gute daran...


----------



## Konov (13. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Is auch das *einzig *gute daran...



MÖÖÖP falsch ^^


----------



## LarsW (13. November 2012)

So ein scheiß- Absage vom Fotoshooting mit Joko und Klaas bekommen!


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2012)

Schreib denen einfach: "Wenn ich Du wäre, würde ich LarsW angagieren"
Dann müssen die dich nehmen.
Wenn die das nicht machen, verlieren sie.
Der Verlierer schuldet dem anderen ein Bier.

Mach das mal. Manchmal gewinnt man, wenn man frech und witzig ist.

Edit:
Firmen müssen verschiedene Angebote einholen, im Grunde steht die Entscheidung aber schon.
Mit solchen Kleinigkeiten, könnte man aber durchaus "aufsteigen".


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> MÖÖÖP falsch ^^



Ja? Was ist denn noch toll am Winter?

Jetzt sag nicht Weihnachten und die Geschenke, ich haaaasse Weihnachten ^^
Also Winter bedeutet für mich:

- Kälte, Schnee, Eis, etc.
- keine leicht bekleideten Damen
- Winterpause in der Bundesliga (oder im Stadion is es scheiße kalt ^^ )
- Wintersport im TV
- Menschenmengen beim Einkaufen

Keine Ahnung, mir fallen bestimmt noch 1000 Dinge ein, wenn ich mal drüber nachdenken würde. Und diiiir? 

Länger und früher dunkel ist das einzige auf meiner Liste was unter "positiv" fällt... ^^


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2012)

Dude.. er spielt nur drauf an, dass du hättest "einzig" schreiben müssen.


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Oh ja... Da hat er sogar recht, stimmt ^^
Schande über mich! Dabei bin ich doch immer so ein Rechtschreib- und Grammatiknazi... 

Egal, ein bisschen gegen den Winter hetzen ist nie verkehrt 
Ich bin dafür ihn komplett abzuschaffen! Brauch doch kein Mensch sowas...


----------



## LarsW (13. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Schreib denen einfach: "Wenn ich Du wäre, würde ich LarsW angagieren"
> Dann müssen die dich nehmen.
> Wenn die das nicht machen, verlieren sie.
> Der Verlierer schuldet dem anderen ein Bier.
> ...



Grundlegend richtig und bin ich auch immer für zu haben,aber in dem speziellen Fall ist der sehr schwierig.
Die Fotos werden ja ohne Ihren "Auftrag" entstehen,dienen nur meinem eigenen Portfolio (dürfen natürlich von Ihnen benutzt werden),und werden nicht kommerziell benutzt.
Also einen wirklichen Nutzen hat der/die Künstler nicht davon.Quasi entsteht das Bild auf Kulanz.

Aber Michi Beck von den Fantastischen Vier sagt wohl zu!Bin ich auch zufrieden!


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> [...]
> Egal, ein bisschen gegen den Winter hetzen ist nie verkehrt
> Ich bin dafür ihn komplett abzuschaffen! Brauch doch kein Mensch sowas...


Ach, der Winter ist doch eigentlich ganz schön. Ich mag Schneelandschaften, draußen zieht man sich dann halt wärmer an, und drinnen macht man es sich dann gemütlich mit einem heißen Getränk. 

Was mich am Winter stört: Das Verhalten mancher Menschen, zB beim Autofahren "WOOT? SCHNEE??? PANIK"... Man sollte aufmerksamer fahren, aber nicht mit 10 kmh durch gut geräumte Straßen, nur um dann mit 100 über die Landstraße zu düsen. Manchmal glaub ich, bei Schnee und Regen legt sich bei manchen ein Idioten-Schalter um :\


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Hm ja das Gefühl hab ich auch manchmal.

Ich kann mich an einen Wintereinbruch vor Jaaaahren erinnern, da musste ich in der Nacht Streife fahren mit dem Firmenwagen.

Die Straßen Frankfurts überall total vereist (auch in der Innenstadt), gestreut wurde erstmal gar nix, überall Schnee und ich mit Sommerreifen xD
Anfahren war nur im 2. Gang möglich... ^^

Aber so Zustände sind ja eigentlich die Ausnahme. Viele machen sich ja schon ins Hemd sobald 3 Schneeflocken fallen...


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. November 2012)

http://www.buffed.de/Mass-Effect-2-PC-214343/News/Kurios-Statt-Call-of-Duty-Black-Ops-2-kommt-Mass-Effect-2-1035491/

Tehehe, ist natürlich doof für die Käufer, aber witzig ists schon


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> http://www.buffed.de...fect-2-1035491/
> 
> Tehehe, ist natürlich doof für die Käufer, aber witzig ists schon



i don´t get it 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne spaß beiseite. also ich hatte null probs mit der installation. und spaß macht das spiel eigtl schon. liegt vllt auch daran, das ich weder fanboy noch hater bin und immer beides gespielt hab. wobei vom aktuellen moh war ich iwie enttäuscht


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Ach ja... Also ich wohne direkt neben nem Kindergarten und muss sagen:

Die Kombination von Kinder-Geheule und dem Genörgel von gestressten Eltern ist manchmal wie Musik für meine Ohren


----------



## Aun (13. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ach ja... Also ich wohne direkt neben nem Kindergarten und muss sagen:
> 
> Die Kombination von Kinder-Geheule und dem Genörgel von gestressten Eltern ist manchmal wie Musik für meine Ohren



"Und wenn ihr so ein Bugloch seht....GRANATE rein!"


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2012)

Winter?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DNKqMTrdI5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ht10n57mn9I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Moinmoin!


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2012)

Jetzt wird Black Ops 2 gezockt!


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2012)

viel spass bei mass effect 2 reflox ^^


----------



## ego1899 (13. November 2012)

Wenn man es runterlädt kann sowas nich passieren


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> viel spass bei mass effect 2 reflox ^^



Steam deluxe edition ftw, da gibts kein doofes Mass Defekt 2


----------



## LarsW (14. November 2012)

Tach die Damen!

So..nur noch heute 10 Stunden Arbeiten,dann zwei Tage Berufsschule!


----------



## Davatar (14. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> http://www.civforum....alis-III-EU-III
> 
> http://www.civforum....opa-Universalis
> 
> http://www.paradoxia...3wiki/Main_Page


Haaaaalleluja!!!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zlsFdhGsYKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Preeeeiset den Wryyyyyynn!


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2012)




----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

zam was macht eigtl dein blutdruck? soviel kaffe wie du sonst trinkst 



Davatar schrieb:


> Haaaaalleluja!!!
> 
> Preeeeiset den Wryyyyyynn!



fixd




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ONpC2vAmsJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> zam was macht eigtl dein blutdruck? soviel kaffe wie du sonst trinkst



wenn der blutdruck zu hoch ist wird er einfach am schreibtischstuhl fixiert siehe nachtschwärmer die bilder von cacharoth ^^


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

ich stell mir das vor, wie ein panierter bieber auf crack ^^


----------



## Davatar (14. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja? Was ist denn noch toll am Winter?
> 
> Jetzt sag nicht Weihnachten und die Geschenke, ich haaaasse Weihnachten ^^


Ich liiiiebe Geschenke 


> Also Winter bedeutet für mich:
> 
> - Kälte, Schnee, Eis, etc.
> - keine leicht bekleideten Damen
> ...


- Jaaaa, Schnee, snowboarden, Schneeballschlachten, Schneemänner bauen, sich mit nem Hot Chick in Cold Snow rumbalgen
- Keine ekligen obenohne Männer
- Endlich wesentlich weniger Fussball (am liebsten wär mir ja gar kein Fussball...)
- Wintersport im TV ist zwar doof, dafür kann mans aber selbst ausüben
- Menschenmengen beim Einkaufen (find ich tatsächlich was Gutes  )



> Keine Ahnung, mir fallen bestimmt noch 1000 Dinge ein, wenn ich mal drüber nachdenken würde. Und diiiir?
> 
> Länger und früher dunkel ist das einzige auf meiner Liste was unter "positiv" fällt... ^^


Tjo, bisher kam nix Negatives von Dir, vom Wintersport im TV abgesehn 

Allerdings wär für mich ein perfekter Winter, wenns gleichzeitig 25 Grad warm wäre und trotzdem schneien würd  Leider schliesst das Eine das Andere aus...doofe Physik...wählt mich zum Weltherrscher und ich schaffe Physik in der heutigen Form ab! Ausserdem gibts Gratis-Döner für alle!


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> - Menschenmengen beim Einkaufen (find ich tatsächlich was Gutes  )
> Allerdings wär für mich ein perfekter Winter, wenns gleichzeitig 25 Grad warm wäre und trotzdem schneien würd  Leider schliesst das Eine das Andere aus...doofe Physik...wählt mich zum Weltherrscher und ich schaffe Physik in der heutigen Form ab! Ausserdem gibts Gratis-Döner für alle!



Klingt verlockennd, allerdings befürchte ich das du es dann nur noch schneien lassen würdest. Vielleicht erschaffst du dir dann auch eine Armee von Schneemännern und stürzt die Welt ins Chaos, einfach nur weil du es kannst... Neee lieber nicht 

Menschenmengen beim einkaufen findest du gut? Wahrscheinlich weil es jetzt das einzige war was du nicht mit irgendetwas mehr oder weniger sinnvollem wiederlegen kannst... 

Also überfüllte Einkaufsmeilen, du kannst kaum einen Fuß vor den anderen setzen ohne das dir einer ständig vor die Füße läuft, deinen weg kreuzt oder du irgendwelchen Leuten ausweichen musst die vor dir her kriechen. Boah wie ich auch so Leute nich ausstehen kann die dann plötzlich auf der Gasse, keinen Sinn dafür das es noch andere Leute außer ihnen gibt, komplett in ihrem Einkaufswahn versunken. Überall hast du dann noch plärrende Kinder, lange Schlangen, dämliche Weihnachtsmusik und Deko...

Also ich weiß ja nicht worin du da was gutes siehst ^^ Zugegeben ist das ja nur in der Vorweihnachtszeit und kurz danach und der Winter geht ja noch länger, dennoch ist es ein großer Bestandteil und somit: ZUM KOTZEN


----------



## Magogan (14. November 2012)

Zieh doch nach Australien, da hast du im Sommer Winter und im Winter Sommer ^^


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Ja toll.... Lieber irgendwo hin wo es immer warm is, aber ich will ja auch nich in irgendein blödes Kackland wo es dann nur so vor Stechmücken wimmelt, mit schlechten Straßen und einer miserablen Infrastruktur...

Dubai wäre vielleicht ne Option... Moment ich rufe mal kurz meinen Kontostand ab...

...

Neeeiiin noch nicht ganz...


----------



## Doofkatze (14. November 2012)

Ich ermahne dich ein letztes Mal, sonst folgen "Konsäkwenzen"!

Alle paar Tage postest du genau diesen Smiley als einziges Zeichen in dieses Topic. Das ist Spam! Wenn du damit nicht sofort aufhörst ...


----------



## Davatar (14. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Menschenmengen beim einkaufen findest du gut? Wahrscheinlich weil es jetzt das einzige war was du nicht mit irgendetwas mehr oder weniger sinnvollem wiederlegen kannst...
> 
> Also überfüllte Einkaufsmeilen, du kannst kaum einen Fuß vor den anderen setzen ohne das dir einer ständig vor die Füße läuft, deinen weg kreuzt oder du irgendwelchen Leuten ausweichen musst die vor dir her kriechen. Boah wie ich auch so Leute nich ausstehen kann die dann plötzlich auf der Gasse, keinen Sinn dafür das es noch andere Leute außer ihnen gibt, komplett in ihrem Einkaufswahn versunken. Überall hast du dann noch plärrende Kinder, lange Schlangen, dämliche Weihnachtsmusik und Deko...
> 
> Also ich weiß ja nicht worin du da was gutes siehst ^^ Zugegeben ist das ja nur in der Vorweihnachtszeit und kurz danach und der Winter geht ja noch länger, dennoch ist es ein großer Bestandteil und somit: ZUM KOTZEN


Also an Weihnachten mag ich das tatsächlich. Da hetzen sich alle Leute selbst auf, ich schau die vielen gestressten Leute and und fühl mich gleich viel weihnachtlicher  und dabei hat das nicht mal was mit Schadenfreude zu tun. Schwer zu beschreiben...aber den Rest des Jahres über kann ich auch drauf verzichten.



ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja toll.... Lieber irgendwo hin wo es immer warm is, aber ich will ja auch nich in irgendein blödes Kackland wo es dann nur so vor Stechmücken wimmelt, mit schlechten Straßen und einer miserablen Infrastruktur...
> 
> Dubai wäre vielleicht ne Option... Moment ich rufe mal kurz meinen Kontostand ab...
> 
> ...


Dubai, 40 Grad um Mitternacht, 45 Grad tagsüber im Schatten...hoffentlich hast Du ein gutes Deo 




Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich ermahne dich ein letztes Mal, sonst folgen "Konsäkwenzen"!
> 
> Alle paar Tage postest du genau diesen Smiley als einziges Zeichen in dieses Topic. Das ist Spam! Wenn du damit nicht sofort aufhörst ...


Du siehst das völlig falsch, das Smiley hat jeden Tag ne andere Kaffeesorte in der Tasse und zwischendurch ists mal n Tee.


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Alle paar Tage postest du genau diesen Smiley als einziges Zeichen in dieses Topic. Das ist Spam! Wenn du damit nicht sofort aufhörst ...



Das liegt daran das ZAM ein nachtaktives Wesen ist (deswegen ist er ja tagsüber auf der Arbeit  ), da schreibt er dann tatsächlich auch.



Davatar schrieb:


> Dubai, 40 Grad um Mitternacht, 45 Grad tagsüber im Schatten...hoffentlich hast Du ein gutes Deo



Damit hab ich kein Problem, ich habe lieber 40 Grad im Schatten als auch nur 1 Grad minus ^^


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich ermahne dich ein letztes Mal, sonst folgen "Konsäkwenzen"!
> Alle paar Tage postest du genau diesen Smiley als einziges Zeichen in dieses Topic. Das ist Spam! Wenn du damit nicht sofort aufhörst ...


----------



## Doofkatze (14. November 2012)

"Potz Wetter, Schelm! Heb er sich rasch!"
 "Was?!"
 "Hinfort!"
 "Ey, sach ma, Schiri..."
 "O tempora, o mores!"
... "Moritz?!"
 "Mich deucht, dich treibt des Schalkes irre Laune!"
 "Du, sach ma, Alder, geht´s dir gut, hä?!"
 *Dödödöröödödööö*
 "Zum Imperator! Eilet herbei!"
 "Wie bidde?"
 "Was sollen das sein?"
 "Höret mein Urteil!"
 "Der hat doch den Schuss nich gehört..."
 "Wie bidde?!"
 "So soll denn diese Unglückstat auf ewig dir im Kalender stehen - Schurke!"


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2012)

Guten Tag.


----------



## Konov (14. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Guten Tag.



abönd


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2012)

Oh Mann ich will GTA5 jetzt schon haben >.<


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2012)

Kinder die was wollen...


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Sean wo ist denn eigentlich...

Au Au Au AUUUuuuuuuun?


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Sean wo ist denn eigentlich...
> 
> Au Au Au AUUUuuuuuuun?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AMTE8qnJ7h8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

man hat mich gerufen?


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Naja du warst nur Mittel zum Zweck um ehrlich zu sein...


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

der zweck heilgt die mittel! und nu mach endlich ma das feuer an


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

et voilà! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> et voilà!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

egos text und seans avatar ^^


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> egos text und seans avatar ^^



oh gott. bitte nimm die bilder aus meinem kopf.....

*würg*


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> egos text und seans avatar ^^



Kapier ich nicht.


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

nu los wrynn hilf unserem genossen mal


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

Ich hab auch nur ne Vermutung. Viele möglichkeiten gibt es ja nich... ^^

Hahaha auch wenn das eigentlich ernst gemeint sein soll find ich das Bild an sich total geil xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (14. November 2012)

*Neuer Kreditkartenbetrug: Mastercard Gold besteht nur aus billigem Plastik!!!*


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

Es war einmal ein Blümchen. Das war traurig [weshalb merkt man später in der Geschichte] und deshalb weinte es. Dadurch roch es jedoch ganz super und das lockte eine Biene an. Die Biene hat hinten in der mitte einen Stachel. Und die Blume hat Löcher. Das kann man angeblich auch auf die Menschen übertragen [wobei sich die Frage stellt, wo Menschen einen Stachel haben] Die Biene steckte ihren Stachel in ein Loch der Blume und musste dabei kotzen. Jedoch kotzte sie aus dem Stachel, weil Bienen eben keinen Mund haben.. Dadurch entstanden ganz viele neue Blumen, oder besser Knospen. Die Knospen wurden dann immer größer und platzten auf. Dann saßen plötzlich viele Babys zwischen den Blumen usw.. Dann kam auf einmal der Storch und klaute die ganzen Kinder. Er legte sie alle einfach immer vor eine Tür und flog wieder weg. Und weil dann die Blume ihre Kinder verloren hatte wurde sie wieder traurig, weshalb wieder eine neue Biene angelockt wurde.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn die Frauen es wollen komme ich ihnen gerne nach


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

nicht die story... jeder 12 jährige hat heutzutage so viel pr0n konsumiert, das er nicht mehr aufgeklärt werden muss. ich meinte das auf letzter seite ^^


----------



## ego1899 (14. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wenn die Frauen es wollen komme ich ihnen gerne nach



Hab das woanders als Antwort auf das Original gepostet, gleich werde ich wahrscheinlich tot geflamed xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> nicht die story... jeder 12 jährige hat heutzutage so viel pr0n konsumiert, das er nicht mehr aufgeklärt werden muss. ich meinte das auf letzter seite ^^



geht nicht sind doch noch minderjährige wach ^^

wenn ich das poste dann kommt zam wieder mit der kaffeetasse


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

dann merk es dir bis nachher ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2012)

Ach, der liebe ZAM will doch nur spielen, seinen Sahnebutter-Angriff habe ich doch auch schon überlebt.


----------



## Aun (14. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ach, der liebe ZAM will doch nur spielen, seinen Sahnebutter-Angriff habe ich doch auch schon überlebt.



ich liebe steilvorlagen ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TCzXoJzCdUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. November 2012)

Immer diese Kinder mit ihren zweideutigen Gedanken...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=97FxKYZIWeE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2012)

FAGGGGGGGGGGET


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2012)

bin mal off auf der couch - müde - müsst euch heute abend mit euch selbst beschäftigen


----------



## Reflox (14. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> bin mal off auf der couch - müde - müsst euch heute abend mit euch selbst beschäftigen



lolnopenotimeblops2


----------



## H2OTest (15. November 2012)

[font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Achja FAkebook bei FB gefunden check .. Oli und Flo findet man ja sowieso noch leichter ...  [/font]
[font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]AHja GUTEN MORGÄN [/font]


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Morgen :3


----------



## H2OTest (15. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Morgen :3



geh arbeiten


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Ich bin am "arbeiten".


----------



## H2OTest (15. November 2012)

Habs mir beinah gedacht .. naja ...


----------



## Konov (15. November 2012)

Moinsään


----------



## Davatar (15. November 2012)

Heut ist wieder einer dieser Tage...also eigentlich war der ja gestern, aber heute ist der Tag danach...vor allem aber war die Nacht kurz...oder wies ein Peon ausdrücken würde: "Arbeit, Arbeit"

*auf dem Arbeitsplatz einpenn*


----------



## Konov (15. November 2012)

Mein Tag is bisher ganz entspannt, eben noch nen stündchen gepennt. Heut mittag dann erstmal gemütlich zur Uni gondeln ^^

Dafür morgen arbeiten.... heut abend ist ne interessante Party, werd ich wohl nicht hingehen können


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Warum ist nicht Freitag?


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

weil rebecca black den geklaut hat und freitag deshalb abgeschafft wurde


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfVsfOSbJY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jetzt habe ich einen Ohrwurm! -.-


----------



## ZAM (15. November 2012)




----------



## Doofkatze (15. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (15. November 2012)

Und was steht in der Zeitschrift so drin? Oder in der Zeitung? Oder der Tagesordnung? Oder wasauchimmerdasseinsoll?


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jetzt habe ich einen Ohrwurm! -.-



[dailymotion]xppj3k_carly-rae-jepsen-call-me-maybe_music[/dailymotion]

damit gehts weg ^^


----------



## ZAM (15. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und was steht in der Zeitschrift so drin? Oder in der Zeitung? Oder der Tagesordnung? Oder wasauchimmerdasseinsoll?



Das ist Heise.de/security und noch n paar andere tägliche Abgrasportale *g*


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Abgrasportale *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

@Wrynn:

Ih, ein Mann mit nacktem Oberkörper ... ne, danke ... ^^ Außerdem mag ich den Song nicht so ^^

Und die eBay-Werbung davor ist auch nicht besser, jetzt habe ich von dem eBay-Song einen Ohrwurm und von "Call me maybe" im Wechsel -.-

Achja, bei eBay habe ich nicht das gefunden, was ich gesucht habe (gebrauchte 3D-Brillen für meinen Projektor, damit ich auch mit anderen zusammen mal einen 3D-Film gucken kann - neu sind die mit über 80 Euro einfach zu teuer).


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

Hör dir die 2 an und du hast nie wieder einen ohrwurm über einen song ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bvAAASZlCmM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EIyixC9NsLI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

Ne, lieber nicht ^^ Jetzt hast du mir Angst gemacht ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> [...]
> Achja, bei eBay habe ich nicht das gefunden, was ich gesucht habe (gebrauchte 3D-Brillen für meinen Projektor, damit ich auch mit anderen zusammen mal einen 3D-Film gucken kann - neu sind die mit über 80 Euro einfach zu teuer).


Dann hau das Geld nicht für den i7 raus!


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Dann hau das Geld nicht für den i7 raus!


Hmm, naja, was hat das damit zu tun? 

Wenn ich 2 Brillen gebraucht für 80 Euro oder weniger bekäme, würde ich sie sofort kaufen, dann kann ich mit meinen Eltern zusammen mal Ice Age 4 oder einen anderen Film in 3D gucken ^^

Ich bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob sich ein Prozessor für 540 Euro wirklich lohnt ... Ich will eben, dass der auch in 5 Jahren noch gut ist und ich ihn nicht gleich austauschen muss ... Die i7 Extreme Prozessoren würde ich mir aber nicht kaufen, die sind wirklich überteuert, auch vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ^^

Wenn nicht so viel Technik kaputt gegangen wäre, wodurch ich neue kaufen musste für doch nicht so wenig Geld, hätte ich mir den Prozessor inklusive Mainboard und 32 GB RAM zu Weihnachten auf jeden Fall gekauft, aktuell bin ich aber nicht sicher, ob ich das will, eben weil ich schon für viele andere Dinge viel Geld ausgegeben habe ...


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ne, lieber nicht ^^ Jetzt hast du mir Angst gemacht ^^



die sind total harmlos - kannst anklicken - da ist nichts was dich erschreckt oder sonstiges perverses zeug


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen


Tach. Btw du bist ja jetzt 18, biste da schon mit dem Volvo gefahren? ^^



Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, naja, was hat das damit zu tun?
> 
> Wenn ich 2 Brillen gebraucht für 80 Euro oder weniger bekäme, würde ich sie sofort kaufen, dann kann ich mit meinen Eltern zusammen mal Ice Age 4 oder einen anderen Film in 3D gucken ^^
> 
> Ich bin mir aber auch nicht sicher, ob sich ein Prozessor für 540 Euro wirklich lohnt ... Ich will eben, dass der auch in 5 Jahren noch gut ist und ich ihn nicht gleich austauschen muss ... Die i7 Extreme Prozessoren würde ich mir aber nicht kaufen, die sind wirklich überteuert, auch vom Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ^^


Weniger Geld für so ne geringe Steigerung raushauen, und dann eben neue Brillen kaufen. 

Und wenn du ihn dir gar nicht mehr kaufen willst: Kk, hatte nur gestern im Technik-Thread mich an was anderes erinnert^^


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Weniger Geld für so ne geringe Steigerung raushauen, und dann eben neue Brillen kaufen.
> 
> Und wenn du ihn dir gar nicht mehr kaufen willst: Kk, hatte nur gestern im Technik-Thread mich an was anderes erinnert^^


Hmm, ob ich ihn mir zu Weihnachten kaufe, weiß ich nicht - vermutlich eher im April nächsten Jahres, als "Belohnung" für ein hoffentlich erfolgreich absolviertes Wintersemester ... Und so gering ist die Steigerung nicht ^^ Etwa 40 bis 50 Prozent mehr Leistung im Vergleich zu i7 3770K ^^

Und der Kauf einer Leinwand für meinen Projektor, die sich nicht wellt wie die Nordsee bei Sturm, ist auch auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben (vermutlich Weihnachten 2013).

Das sind eigentlich die einzigen größeren Anschaffungen, die ich noch bis zu Ende des Studium geplant hatte - und danach sollte ich sowieso mehr Geld haben, da ich ja dann vermutlich arbeiten werde ...

Edit: Eine neue Grafikkarte habe ich auch noch vergessen, die werde ich auch irgendwann brauchen, vermutlich, wenn die 7xx Serie von nVidia draußen ist ^^


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Tach. Btw du bist ja jetzt 18, biste da schon mit dem Volvo gefahren? ^^



Aber sowas von. Es macht einfach spaß damit durch "landstraßen" im Sauerland zu brettern. Kenn die Straßen da genau so gut wie in meinem Viertel. Dann heißt es Disturbed an und ab dafür


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich will eben, dass der auch in 5 Jahren noch *gut* ist und ich ihn nicht gleich austauschen muss ...



Ein sehr frommer Gedanke...und doch ziemlich unrealistisch


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Aber sowas von. Es macht einfach spaß damit durch "landstraßen" im Sauerland zu brettern. Kenn die Straßen da genau so gut wie in meinem Viertel. Dann heißt es Disturbed an und ab dafür


Pass auf, dass du nicht als Kreuz am Baum endest ^^

@Derulu: Den aktuellen Prozessor habe ich auch schon seit 4 Jahren ^^


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2012)

Wir sind nicht in Bayern


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> @Derulu: Den aktuellen Prozessor habe ich auch schon seit 4 Jahren ^^



Und würdest du ihn heute noch als "gut" bezeichnen? Wenn ja, warum suchst du dann einen Neuen?


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

heutzutage ist die aktuelle hardware sobald sie zu kaufen ist schon wieder veraltet weil an der nächsten generation gearbeitet wird 

realistisch gesehen und je nachdem was du zocken tuest reicht alle 3 bis 4 jahre ein update

ich habe halt nach 3 1/2 halb jahren letztes jahr mein system upgraden müssen weil alles nur noch geruckelt hatte grösstenteils.

wobei grafikarten derzeit schneller altern als prozessoren


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

Naja, Prozessoren können gar nicht mehr sooo viel schneller gemacht werden (GHz sind physikalisch begrenzt durch z.B. die Lichtgeschwindigkeit), es geht eher in Richtung geringerem Stromverbrauch bei gleicher Leistung bzw. in Richtung noch mehr Kerne bzw. Threads, wobei viele Anwendungen nicht unendlich parallelisierbar sind, also ist auch da eine "Grenze" bald erreicht ...

Ein Großteil der Anwendungen, die auf meinem System laufen, benötigen weniger als 12 Threads, wobei der i7 3930K 12 Threads gleichzeitig verarbeiten kann ... Und selbst die Programme, die mehr als 12 Threads am Laufen haben, nutzen nicht alle gleichzeitig, sondern einige Threads davon warten auf andere oder tun einfach gar nichts für lange Zeit ^^

Leistungssteigerungen sind dann eher bei Video-/Bildbearbeitung etc. zu erwarten, aber nicht z.B. bei Microsoft Word, wenn man einen schnelleren Prozessor kauft ^^

Mein aktueller Prozessor stößt ja schon kaum an Grenzen (außer beim Rendern), sprich er ist eigentlich fast nie über 50% Auslastung (außer beim Rendern). Also werde ich vermutlich den i7 3930K locker 5-7 Jahre lang verwenden können ^^

Achja, Derulu, ich suche einen neuen Prozessor, weil mir das Rendern von Videos zu lange dauert und weil die 4 GB RAM nicht mehr ausreichen, ich diese aber nicht erweitern will, weil ich keinen DDR2-RAM mehr kaufen möchte ^^


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bin jetzt für team bella ^^

besonders wo ja noch on the road kommen soll ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2012)

Früher hab ich mit ner Schere und einem Blatt Papier ähnlich tolle Muster hinbekommen.


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

schneeflocken scherenschnitt meinst ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2012)

Exakt :>


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

jo kenn ich ^^ als kind gemacht mit der kinderschere mit abgestumpften enden ^^

sind teilweise interessante muster rausgekommen und dann haben wir die an die fenster gehängt


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2012)

Naja, anscheinend lässt sich mehr daraus machen, wenn man die zusammenklebt und an Menschen dranhängt *g*


----------



## Derulu (15. November 2012)

Armes Mädchen...kann sich nicht mal mehr Unterwäsche leistenund am Stoff musste der Schneider auch noch sparen


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

seit wann bin ich eingentlich solch ein promi das ich es in deine signatur geschafft habe ? ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2012)

*auf die Uhr schau*

Seit 72 Stunden, 38 Minuten und 39 Sekunden.


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2012)

MOOOOOIN !!! Endlich Wochenende! 



Wrynn schrieb:


> bin jetzt für team bella ^^
> 
> besonders wo ja noch on the road kommen soll ^^



Du willst ja jetzt wohl nich behaupten das du die Mund-auf-Mund-zu-Frau in irgendeiner Art und Weise attraktiv findest.
btw hast du das aus deiner Bravo ausgeschnitten und eingescannt, oder wie? 





Derulu schrieb:


> Und würdest du ihn heute noch als "gut" bezeichnen? Wenn ja, warum suchst du dann einen Neuen?



BAM!

Mago kauft einfach auf Vorrat bei dem Verschleiß den er hat


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2012)

Mago, vll solltest du mal bei Stiftung Warentest anfragen, ob die noch fähige Tester brauchen, du gehörst da sicher zur Elite


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> btw hast du das aus deiner Bravo ausgeschnitten und eingescannt, oder wie?



http://de.omg.yahoo.com/blogs/fashion-police/kristen-stewart-zeigt-viel-nackte-haut-im-spitzen-094214091.html


----------



## ego1899 (15. November 2012)

Ja das war eher ne rhetorische Frage 

Ja jaaa, die Jessicaaa...
Is schon so alt, aber hab mich bis heute noch nich daran satt gesehen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie Scholl sich kurz darauf grundlos erschreckt, herrlich! xD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RQkCqhXZ0HY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. November 2012)

Hehe jo, superschnelle Reaktion *g*

Btw :
http://www.gamestar.de/hardware/news/tablets/3006769/microsoft_surface.html

Klage gegen Microsoft und das erste Bild von Surface unten mit nem Trollface


----------



## H2OTest (15. November 2012)

es wird kalt ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2012)

mir ist warm 
sitz grad aufem küchentisch ess pizza & guck die sc2 novawar says reihe


----------



## ZAM (15. November 2012)

*Rauchfrei seit:* 2 Jahren 0 Monaten 5 Tagen 3 Stunden und 11 Minuten | *Zigaretten:* 16183.58 (22 / Tag) | *&#8364;:* ~4413.7


----------



## Legendary (15. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wir sind nicht in Bayern



Was soll das bitte heißen? Bei uns fahren nicht mehr Deppen rum als bei euch. :>

EDIT: Ui GZ Zam, ich rauch seit knapp 5 Jahren nicht mehr.


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was soll das bitte heißen? Bei uns fahren nicht mehr Deppen rum als bei euch. :>



Bei euch werden aber Kreuze aufgestellt wenn jemand sich tod gefahren hat


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bei euch werden aber Kreuze aufgestellt wenn jemand sich tod gefahren hat



hier auch. habs einmal hautnah erlebt..... motorradfahrer, dem die vorfahrt genommen wurde. mitm kopf zuerst gegen die tür eines sprinters. glaubst die bullen fragen danach wie es einem geht -,-


----------



## Magogan (15. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> *Rauchfrei seit:* 2 Jahren 0 Monaten 5 Tagen 3 Stunden und 11 Minuten | *Zigaretten:* 16183.58 (22 / Tag) | *&#8364;:* ~4413.7


*Rauchfrei seit:* 19 Jahren, 2 Monaten, 20 Tagen, 17 Stunden und 10 Minuten | *Zigaretten:* 10 Fantastillionen (? / Tag) | *&#8364;:* genug für einen neuen 3er BMW (hab ich allerdings entweder nicht bekommen (10 Euro Taschengeld ...) oder für sinnlose Technik ausgegeben, die immer kaputt geht) ^^

Müsste ich meinen Eltern mal sagen: Hey, kann ich bitte die 40000 Euro haben, die ihr dadurch gespart habt, dass ich seit meiner Geburt nicht geraucht habe?

Übrigens habe ich seit meinem Geburtstag ganze 1000 Euro ausgegeben, weil irgendetwas kaputt gegangen ist oder nicht funktioniert hat und ich es nicht zum Funktionieren bringen konnte ...

Dazu noch der Laptop für die 3 Übungen, in denen ich den bisher benutzt habe (macht 850 Euro geteilt durch 4,5 Stunden = 188,88 Euro pro Stunde) - den habe ich aber von meinen Eltern finanziert bekommen ^^ Naja, ich werde ihn noch öfter brauchen, vielleicht komme ich ja noch auf Kinofilm-Niveau vom Preis her (5 &#8364;/h) ^^ Bei meinem PC bin ich im Cent-Bereich, wenn man den Kaufpreis durch die Anzahl der Stunden teilt, die der PC lief ^^

Ich hätte einen billigeren kaufen können, aber ich hatte ja keine Erfahrung mit Laptops und musste ihn auch noch schnell kaufen, weil die erste Übung ja ziemlich zeitnah war -.- Da blieb nicht viel Zeit, um mal "in Ruhe darüber zu schlafen" ...


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2012)

Rauchfrei seit 18 Jahren & ein paar zerdrückte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2012)

Bin seit nem guten Jahr rauchfrei, krieg ich jetzt was ?

Obwohl, nach jedem verf*cktem Schultag könnte ich ne rauchen, nur um die Nerven zu beruhigen, aber meh. 

Dann lieber Alkohol!


----------



## Olliruh (15. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bin seit nem guten Jahr rauchfrei, krieg ich jetzt was ?
> Alkohol!


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

bier uff!

ich hasse unbezahlte überstunden... blöde wichser


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2012)

Ex oder Bremer


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

ich mag keine fischköppe, und keine möchtegerndeutschen ausm dem südöstlichen ausland.
2. bier auf


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

hachja facebook und kommentare bei öffentlichen seiten teils besser als rtl&rtl2 sendungen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

schrieb der 14 jährige schüler von der bretterpenne unter den MM kommentar^^


----------



## Konov (15. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> schrieb der 14 jährige schüler von der bretterpenne unter den MM kommentar^^



... während der Ossi sich beschwerte.... 

However... erstmal Bierchen aufmachen. FEIERABEND für diese Woche (arbeiten an FR und SA zähle ich mal nicht zur Woche dazu ^^)


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

teil 2 (echte namen geschwärzt)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> ... während der Ossi sich beschwerte....
> 
> However... erstmal Bierchen aufmachen. FEIERABEND für diese Woche (arbeiten an FR und SA zähle ich mal nicht zur Woche dazu ^^)



schrieb der faule wessi, der sich für was besseres hielt.....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2012)

Dumme Nerds


----------



## Konov (15. November 2012)

Die erste Verfolgungsjagd seit langem, wo man einfach nur denkt WTF??

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/verfolgungsjagd-durch-prag.html


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2012)

Hallöle!


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

sean deine sig ist gruslig


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2012)

Wieso O_o


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

weil sean


----------



## Wynn (15. November 2012)

you have startled the witch ^^


----------



## Aun (15. November 2012)

praise my new avatar! kneel down my minions!


----------



## Reflox (15. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> praise my new avatar! kneel down my minions!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (16. November 2012)

FÖRSTER IM WALD wohohoh woohohoooooo

moinsen


----------



## Legendary (16. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> FÖRSTER IM WALD wohohoh woohohoooooo
> 
> moinsen


Wie immer. :>


HEUTE URLAUB!    

Später gehts ab in die Therme und danach essen, sehr geil.


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> HEUTE URLAUB!
> 
> Später gehts ab in die Therme und danach essen, sehr geil.



pöh


----------



## Legendary (16. November 2012)

Magst mit?


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Magst mit?



jaaa


----------



## Legendary (16. November 2012)

Dann muss ich dich aber auch im Pool vernaschen. :>


----------



## Doofkatze (16. November 2012)

Topthema: http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/5848168267


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dann muss ich dich aber auch im Pool vernaschen. :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (16. November 2012)




----------



## Reflox (16. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dieses Bild macht mich fertig! Ich kann ech nicht mehr vor lachen xD


----------



## Manowar (16. November 2012)

Ich werd bei dem Bild eher traurig, weil mein Glas heute morgen leer wurde ..


----------



## Aun (16. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dann muss ich dich aber auch im Pool vernaschen. :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich werd bei dem Bild eher traurig, weil mein Glas heute morgen leer wurde ..



awww


----------



## Legendary (16. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Gorgeous Pic



Trololololol!


----------



## stefanru (16. November 2012)

muten morgen


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

hoffe es wird nicht so mies wie arschloch 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7CwRZcBAm-Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. November 2012)

34) There is porn of it. No exceptions.


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2012)

Mein Internet ist sooooo langsam


----------



## Magogan (16. November 2012)

Wenn ich so weiter mache mit den Let's Plays, kann ich bald vielleicht einen Euro pro Monat damit verdienen! Damit werde ich bestimmt sehr reich ...


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2012)

Und wenn du Musik benutzt für die du nicht die Rechte hast, wirst du verklagt.


----------



## Reflox (16. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn ich so weiter mache mit den Let's Plays, kann ich bald vielleicht einen Euro pro Monat damit verdienen! Damit werde ich bestimmt sehr reich ...



Du meinst 0.2 Cent?


----------



## Magogan (16. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Und wenn du Musik benutzt für die du nicht die Rechte hast, wirst du verklagt.


Tue ich ja nicht ^^

Naja, ich spiele eben die Spiele und wenn da Musik drin ist, dann schalte ich die nicht extra aus ^^ Aber gibt auch andere Let's Plays von den Spielen, die ich spiele, also sollte es da vermutlich keine Probleme geben (sonst wären die anderen gelöscht worden).

Nein, Reflox, ein bisschen mehr als 0,2 Cent sind es doch schon ^^ Letzten Monat habe ich ganze 10 Cent eingenommen - allerdings muss ich mindestens 70 Euro einnehmen, damit Google mir überhaupt Geld überweist - und das kann noch Jahre dauern ^^

Und meine Eltern besuchen mich gleich ^^ Hoffentlich bringen sie mir - wie gewünscht - etwas zum Essen mit ^^ Hab nämlich heute nichts zum Mittag gegessen, weil ich noch aufräumen musste ...


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2012)

Ein Kumpel von mir würde 23€ verdienen.


----------



## Konov (16. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und meine Eltern besuchen mich gleich ^^ Hoffentlich bringen sie mir - wie gewünscht - etwas zum Essen mit ^^ Hab nämlich heute nichts zum Mittag gegessen, weil ich noch aufräumen musste ...



Wenn ich das so machen würde, wär ich verhungert 

Vor der arbeit beim bäcker vorbei, essen > aufräumen. ^^


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2012)

WARUM SPIELT JEDER IDIOT TEEMO... 5 Matches gemacht - 5x Teemo.. WTF


----------



## H2OTest (16. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> WARUM SPIELT JEDER IDIOT TEEMO... 5 Matches gemacht - 5x Teemo.. WTF



darum 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2012)

Böse den Knöchel umgeknackst. Kein schöner Schmerz :/


----------



## Olliruh (16. November 2012)

Toll 90% der Games verliert man aber weil man keinen vernünftigen bruiser top hat sondern Teemo...


----------



## H2OTest (16. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Toll 90% der Games verliert man aber weil man keinen vernünftigen bruiser top hat sondern Teemo...



hab mitte gespielt


----------



## Konov (17. November 2012)

Mal wieder FÖRSTER IM WALD und das am Samstag Morgen - arschkalt draußen - aber der Postman schwingt die Hufe für euch - wie jeden Samstag, also raus aus den Betten, rein in den Tag, GOGOGO [over and out]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2012)

Morgen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nNzwvLzOHRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (17. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NsJLhRGPv-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



´sup?


----------



## ZAM (17. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> [bild]



:O


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2012)

Moinsen.


----------



## Konov (17. November 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> :O


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2012)

Wo issn das, Konov?


----------



## Konov (17. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wo issn das, Konov?



Keine ahnung, bei google gefunden heut morgen ^^


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2012)

was zahlt ihr den derzeit für strom monatlich ? und was fürn kw/h preis @die leute die eigene wohnung haben und wo altern nicht zahlen ^^


----------



## Magogan (17. November 2012)

Irgendwie so 25 Cent oder so, bald aber nur noch 24 Cent ^^


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2012)

und der anbieter ^^


----------



## xynlovesit (17. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Keine ahnung, bei google gefunden heut morgen ^^







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jeder dachte, du hast das Bild gemacht :b


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2012)

konov ist postbote mit seinem dienstrad kommt er nicht in die berge



ZAM schrieb:


> :O




zam hat einen neuen smilie entdeckt ^^ er ist dem  untreu geworden ^^


----------



## Magogan (17. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und der anbieter ^^


EWE - ich wechsel aber jetzt wieder zurück zu den Stadtwerken Potsdam^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> was zahlt ihr den derzeit für strom monatlich ? und was fürn kw/h preis @die leute die eigene wohnung haben und wo altern nicht zahlen ^^



Also Meine Eltern zahlen mir alles bis auf meine Selbstversorgung wie Essen/Kleidung/Internet/WoW/Sonstiges


----------



## ego1899 (17. November 2012)

SIIIIIIEEEEEG




Wrynn schrieb:


> zam hat einen neuen smilie entdeckt ^^ er ist dem  untreu geworden ^^



Vielleicht is nur der Kaffee alle...


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2012)

die sind ja arschteuer mago


----------



## Magogan (17. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> die sind ja arschteuer mago


Wer?


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2012)

dein stromanbieter


----------



## Magogan (17. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> dein stromanbieter


Ja, schon klar, aber meinst du den jetzigen oder den, zu dem ich wechseln will?


----------



## Konov (17. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schmälert es die Schönheit des Bildes wenn jeder weiß, dass es von wem anders ist?
Ich hab ja nie behauptet dass ich das Bild gemacht habe.... fand es nur schön und habs hier gepostet


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Schmälert es die Schönheit des Bildes wenn jeder weiß, dass es von wem anders ist?
> Ich hab ja nie behauptet dass ich das Bild gemacht habe.... fand es nur schön und habs hier gepostet



STIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRB!


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2012)

http://www.gmx.net/themen/spiele/aktuell/709x4gi-geschmacklose-pixel-liebe


----------



## Magogan (17. November 2012)

Heute kommt Schlag den Raab!


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Heute kommt Schlag den Raab!



und nimmt den platz weg für einen spielfilm !


----------



## Magogan (17. November 2012)

Guckt euch das hier mal an: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9bZkp7q19f0




> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
Ach verdammt ...

Und Schlag den Raab ist besser als Wetten dass ^^


----------



## Reflox (17. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Guckt euch das hier mal an: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9bZkp7q19f0
> 
> 
> [font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
> Ach verdammt ...



Mago, du bist langsamer als jede Schildkröte. Das ganze Internet spielt verrückt wegen diesem Song und du kommst erst jetzt damit?


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> text






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (17. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und nimmt den platz weg für einen spielfilm !



Den ebenfalls niemand sehen will da Fernsehen generell für den Arsch ist...


----------



## Magogan (18. November 2012)

Erster - und das um 10:55 Uhr Oo


----------



## seanbuddha (18. November 2012)

Hallöööööle!


----------



## Konov (18. November 2012)

Hoi


----------



## H2OTest (18. November 2012)

Buff disch

Konov wie findeste meine Sig?


----------



## Konov (18. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Buff disch
> 
> Konov wie findeste meine Sig?



Sehr abstrakt ^^


----------



## stefanru (18. November 2012)

moin


----------



## H2OTest (18. November 2012)

ich glaub ich hab den umständlichstens weg gewählt das meine sig genauso angezeigt wird ..


----------



## Legendary (18. November 2012)

Wie du jeden frägst wie deine Sig ist.

WIE IST MEINE SIG?


----------



## H2OTest (18. November 2012)

ganz nett


----------



## seanbuddha (18. November 2012)

Grünkohl am morgen...was kann es besseres geben?


----------



## Legendary (18. November 2012)

Haha danke ist ja schon älter. 

Ich musste bei deiner genau hinsehen um festzustellen, dass da H2OTest steht, hat man bei dem blauen Schriftzug fast ned erkannt.


----------



## H2OTest (18. November 2012)

bier


----------



## Aun (18. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Grünkohl am morgen...was kann es besseres geben?



hmmmm mit knacker oder kassler? oder doch ente
könnt ich jetzt auch brauchen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XyHytLPXnos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



verdammte glühweinfeier -,-


----------



## Konov (18. November 2012)

Es hat mich noch nie ein Mitschüler oder student dermaßen wegen seiner inkompetenz auf die Palme gebracht wie heute......

Manche leute scheißen präsentationsfolien so hin als würde man das erste Mal ein Dokument am PC erstellen. 3 Verschiedene Schriftarten, schief eingerückte aufzählungszeichen, fehlende Überschriften, von Rechtschreibfehlern ganz zu schweigen.

Und mit so jemandem muss ich nen Referat machen. Zum Glück sind wir zu dritt und der dritte Typ ist gut dabei....
Ist das letzte Referat dass ich mit so ner Pflaume zusammen mache.... OH MAY GAWDDDD


----------



## Aun (18. November 2012)

armes konov ^^
keine panik, das geht alles iwann vorbei. und flachpiepen siebt es anner uni meist ziemlich schnell aus


----------



## seanbuddha (18. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hmmmm mit knacker oder kassler? oder doch ente



Vegetarisch^^ Und wenn heisst es net Knacker sondern Mettendchen >.>


----------



## Wynn (18. November 2012)

grünkohl am morgen und du brauchst nicht mehr heizen weil es genug gase am abend gibt ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> grünkohl am morgen und du brauchst nicht mehr heizen weil es genug gase am abend gibt ^^



Da haste recht >.>


----------



## Legendary (18. November 2012)

Heut gehts ja wieder zu hier!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Heut gehts ja wieder zu hier!



Komm schon, stehst doch auch drauf


----------



## Wynn (18. November 2012)

vendetta auf rtl2


----------



## LarsW (19. November 2012)

Montag..


----------



## Noxiel (19. November 2012)

Rise and shine, gentlemen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LLlRT4CRg70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. November 2012)

Good Morning.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZ8eyWBQmfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab Minute 1.


----------



## Ellesmere (19. November 2012)

Morgen! *brrrr* is mir kalt...*brrrr* Ich hab vergessen die Heizung im Büro anzumachen ...*brrrr*


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Morgen! *brrrr* is mir kalt...*brrrr* Ich hab vergessen die Heizung im Büro anzumachen ...*brrrr*



ein echter deutscher wärmt sich am eisblock ^^


----------



## stefanru (19. November 2012)

moin! und wieder ein tag alleine im büro


----------



## ZAM (19. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Rise and shine, gentlemen.



Mhhh .. Reis und Schwein ...


----------



## ego1899 (19. November 2012)

Scheiß und Wein?


WAAAAARGGGHHHH

Macht hin, Kundensupport von Bioware! -.-





stefanru schrieb:


> moin! und wieder ein tag alleine im büro



Is doch toll!

WOOOOOHOOOOOO PAAAARTYYYY


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

err ist wiederrr daaaaaa




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DJpo_AGK8Dw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ich hab ich bepisst vor lachen ^^


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2012)

schonmal gepostet ^^ hoffe wird besser als arschloch 2 


denächst kommt ja der zombie liebesfilm nachdem werwölfe und vampire nicht mehr genug einbringen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=07s-cNFffDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Oder Batman und seiner gegner als sie noch auf der highschool waren ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4BjTsjgk3Lg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




buffed.de abgebrannt weil die leute schon f5 drücken ^^


----------



## H2OTest (19. November 2012)

scheißtag.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2012)

1. Die Sig ist nice! 
2. Was los?


----------



## H2OTest (19. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. Die Sig ist nice!
> 2. Was los?



1. Danke

2. Meine Ma hat zur Zeit sehr viel Stress auf der Arbeit und das färbt ab :/ und belassen wir es bitte dabei


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2012)

Na gut, dann Themawechsel.

Wird bei euch atm auch so viel in der Umgebung an den Straßen rumgewerkelt?


----------



## Reflox (19. November 2012)

Ja  
Überall doofe Baustellen!


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2012)

Vor allem ohne Ankündigung.
Letztes Mal konnte man wenigstens an den Parkverbotsschildern erahnen, wann das Ganze losgeht >_<


----------



## H2OTest (19. November 2012)

ja war bei uns genauso 

Ahja meine LAune hebt sich wieder, dank 2pizzen und bacardi orangensaft


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2012)

Hallöle.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lSJF_CB7Vx8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ab 2:30 gucken.

WHAT THE...

Kill it with fire!


----------



## Olliruh (19. November 2012)

Nabend


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

"22kanns denn sowas geben wie einen erstklassigen diktator?" - klar guckt euch zam an


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2012)

Hat der Junge wegen des Interviews eigentlich Ärger, zB mit der Schule bekommen?^^


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

der typ geht doch bestimmt auf die bretterpenne. mehr demütigen kann man ihn nicht ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> [...]bretterpenne. [...]



?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> "22kanns denn sowas geben wie einen erstklassigen diktator?" - klar guckt euch zam an



ZAM ist ein gütiger Diktator


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. November 2012)

Cyberbullying würde da mal Sinn machen. =)


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> ?



penne heißt gymnasium, und ne bretterpenne ist das komplette gegenteil


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2012)

Ah ok, danke, hatte ich noch nie gehört^^


----------



## Aun (19. November 2012)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pennal

hat er wieder was gelernt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. November 2012)

> Schüler eines Pennals (insbesondere Gymnasiasten) werden Pennäler genannt.



Und ich dachte schon Penner. ^^´´


----------



## H2OTest (19. November 2012)

Mädels... aufwachen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. November 2012)

Hab morgen ne Buchpräsi, und sowat  von keine Lust vor der Spacko-Klasse


----------



## Olliruh (19. November 2012)

JUNGS 
Warum gibt es ein Tier das Entenmuschel heißt aber weder Muschel noch Ente ist.


----------



## H2OTest (19. November 2012)

weil bacardi  o saft


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeeen!

Letzten Freitag auf ner Geburtstagsparty n tolles Mädel kennengelernt, Nummer hab ich, heut Morgen ne SMS geschickt ob sie mal was trinken gehn will. Jetzt hab ich diese Anspannung die man hat, wenn man auf ein "ja" oder "nein" wartet. Ich hasse das :O hätte mich doch besser gleich mit ihr verabreden sollen...
Aber der grosse Lichtblick ist ein andres Thema, nämlich dass ich bei allen Vorstellungsgesprächen in die letzte Runde gekommen bin und die nächste und übernächste Woche haben werd. Also sofern ich dann fachlich nicht total versagen sollte, kann ich dann zwischen drei Stellen wählen  (waren ursprünglich vier aber eine hab ich abgesagt).


----------



## Konov (20. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Morgeeeeeeeeeeeen!
> 
> Letzten Freitag auf ner Geburtstagsparty n tolles Mädel kennengelernt, Nummer hab ich, heut Morgen ne SMS geschickt ob sie mal was trinken gehn will. Jetzt hab ich diese Anspannung die man hat, wenn man auf ein "ja" oder "nein" wartet. Ich hasse das :O hätte mich doch besser gleich mit ihr verabreden sollen...



Tja genau das Gefühl hatte ich auch vorn paar Tagen... dann hat sich rausgestellt, dass sie nen Freund hat 

Aber hab noch ne andere am Start, die sowieso viel besser ist 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. November 2012)

Na das hört sich doch alles super an  Schön das es dir so gut geht >.>

Morgen erstmal 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i4xGBKd3lEc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Tja genau das Gefühl hatte ich auch vorn paar Tagen... dann hat sich rausgestellt, dass sie nen Freund hat
> 
> Aber hab noch ne andere am Start, die sowieso viel besser ist
> 
> Guten Morgen!


Naja von ihr weiss ich mit Sicherheit, dass sie Single ist. Ihre Mitbewohnerin ist ne gute Freundin von mir 

Aber so wie ich die Davatarsche Waage der Gerechtigkeit einschätze wirds wohl auf ne Zusage bei meiner momentanen Traumsteller rauslaufen und dafür auf ne Absage bei ihr ^^ Gibt ja schliesslich nix umsonst 

Edit: Uiuiuiuiuiui, Antwort positiv     
Es scheint als würde sich das Jahr 2012 letztlich doch noch dafür revangieren, dass die ersten 2/3 des Jahres so ultimativ beschissen waren.


----------



## Konov (20. November 2012)

Genieß es, wer weiß wanns wieder bergab geht


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Genieß es, wer weiß wanns wieder bergab geht


Die gute Phase muss einfach bis Ende April durchhalten, dann bin ich zufrieden  Dann bin ich aus-/weiterbildungstechnisch endlich an meinem Ziel angelangt.


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

*Steam
Autumn Sale: 21. - 27.11.
Winter Sale: 20.12. - 04.01.


*


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2012)

Hoffentlich kommen da ein paar gute Sachen rein :S


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2012)

Goil    Hab den Halloween-Sale verpasst, da bin ich jetzt gespannt was reinkommt.


----------



## Davatar (20. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Es hat mich noch nie ein Mitschüler oder student dermaßen wegen seiner inkompetenz auf die Palme gebracht wie heute......
> 
> Manche leute scheißen präsentationsfolien so hin als würde man das erste Mal ein Dokument am PC erstellen. 3 Verschiedene Schriftarten, schief eingerückte aufzählungszeichen, fehlende Überschriften, von Rechtschreibfehlern ganz zu schweigen.
> 
> ...


Zeig ihm was ein Folienmaster ist oder wie man die vordefinierten Designs verwendet und er wird glücklich sein.


----------



## Konov (20. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Zeig ihm was ein Folienmaster ist oder wie man die vordefinierten Designs verwendet und er wird glücklich sein.



Naja es hat sich rausgestellt dass er sowieso irgendwie manche Dinge einfach nicht ganz versteht.... k.A. woran es liegt
Und wenn jemand anderes aus der Referatsgruppe was vorschlägt, wie man SEIN Thema umsetzen könnte, nickt er das einfach ab.... er macht selbstständig irgendwie gar nix


Schon nervig


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. November 2012)

Hehe, mich haben immer die Kommilitonen mit übertriebenen Lampenfieber aufgeregt.
Kommen dann 10min vor der Präsi an zeigen ihre Kärtchen und fragen: "Kann man das so sagen? Und wo sind eigentlich deine Kärtchen?"
Ach ja, das war ne schöne Zeit. Ich hab mir den Text für die Präsi immer auf dem Hinweg zur FH im Auto ausgedacht.
Hat immer super geklappt. Die Profs waren begeistert, weil meine Vorträge immer lebendiger wirkten als der Rest.
Eine gute Präsi ist im Grunde selbsterklärend. Ein zwei Bilder pro Folie (wenns im Rahmen des Themas passend ist) und ein paar Stichpunkte in großer Schrift.
Im Optimalfall muss man dann nurnoch ergänzend tätig werden, kann Sachen am vorgestellten Objekt zeigen (war bei uns öfter der Fall) und den Beisitzern interessante Dinge zum Thema erzählen.
So kann man die Präsi 3dimensional  gestalten, anstatt nur die Tonspur für die Präsi zu sein.


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2012)

Achja, anknüpfung an den schwärmer post gestern : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefanru (20. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hallöle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



boa der typ ist ja nicht zum aushalten!


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zg6iMDfOl9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2012)

Ahja Fakebook hat heute mal meinen Tag gerettet ...


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IJNR2EpS0jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Olliruh (20. November 2012)

*( &#865;° &#860;&#662; &#865;°)*


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> *( &#865;° &#860;&#662; &#865;°)*



*{&#9685; &#9697; &#9685;}*


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2012)

what the...


----------



## Konov (20. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist echt cool, habs vor ner Weile schon gesehen.... richtig kreativ


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2012)

lol ich verstehe manche leute nicht .. Ich hab geschrieben : Ich komme nix und mache nix

Antwort:  [...]Dennis für dich werden wir sicherlich auch noch etwas passendes finden.wie wärs mit getränkekisten tragen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. November 2012)

SK-PRÄSI GEROCKT FUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CHxl-EZoZFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2012)

Was hast du denn für n Jahrgang erwischt?


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> lol ich verstehe manche leute nicht .. Ich hab geschrieben : Ich komme nix und mache nix
> 
> Antwort: [...]Dennis für dich werden wir sicherlich auch noch etwas passendes finden.wie wärs mit getränkekisten tragen?



sag deine religion verbietet dir an solchen veranstaltungen teilzunehmen XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. November 2012)

-ignore-


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2012)

einen, auf gewisse Weise, unterhaltsamen


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

du könntest auch einen auf overly attached partygänger machen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (20. November 2012)

( &#865;° &#860;&#662; &#865;°)


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A-b2YNErwxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> lol ich verstehe manche leute nicht .. Ich hab geschrieben : Ich komme nix und mache nix
> 
> Antwort: [...]Dennis für dich werden wir sicherlich auch noch etwas passendes finden.wie wärs mit getränkekisten tragen?



"Wie wärs wenn ich die Getränkekisten in deinem Gesicht abstelle?"


----------



## Olliruh (20. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> lol ich verstehe manche leute nicht .. Ich hab geschrieben : Ich komme nix und mache nix
> 
> Antwort: [...]Dennis für dich werden wir sicherlich auch noch etwas passendes finden.wie wärs mit getränkekisten tragen?



Wie wärs mit "Nein"


----------



## Grüne Brille (20. November 2012)

Da kommt dann nur "Endlich machst du auch mal mit, schön, dass du endlich was gefunden hast!" *g*


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2012)

So jetzt habe ich mich hoffentlich besser ausgedrückt :

"Ich komme nicht helfe nicht und spende nicht."


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

und schon antwort ?


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2012)

ja aber ich warte ob es noch n bissl interessanter wird bevor ich es poste


----------



## Magogan (20. November 2012)

Jetzt kennen alle deinen Namen, H2O ^^


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

und alle wissen wo du wohnst magogan ^^


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2012)

[font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]So das war der eine Kommentar: ( von der, die auch die anderen Kommentare geschrieben hat)[/font][font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]
[font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]"die leute die nicht kommen können, weil sie wirklich eine Termin haben brauchen keine 5 € zahlen. das verstehe ich. was natürlich nicht heißt das sie voher nicht irgendwie helfen können (wir haben übrigens immer noch niemanden der uns mit den Getränkekisten helfen kann) Was mich nervt, sind die abwehrenden Haltungen einiger Leute, die da sein werden aber uns nicht helfen wollen"[/font]
[font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Und dann noch einer:[/font]
[font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]"Ja ne Leute also tut mir leid aber ganz ehrlich wenn ein paar hier meinen das sie dafür nicht mal 5 Euro zählen können dann seh ich nicht ein auch nur einen Cent zu bezahlen... Die Lesenacht steht seid Wochen und dann muss man halt seine Termine verschieben, vorher helfen oder Pech gehabt... Ich Spende doch nicht Geld und Finanzier die Leute die nicht mal diese Scheiß 5 Euro zählen oder ein Scheiß Teig Backen können... Dennis fühl dich ruhig angesprochen... [..]"[/font]
[font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Dann meinte ich das ich mich nicht angesprochen fühle und dann später auch meinte, das ich nicht auf den abiball gehen werde. Darauf meinte sie das das ja dann in Ordnung wäre "Na dann... Ist doch alles supi..."[/font]


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> [font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]
> [font="lucida grande, tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Dann meinte ich das ich mich nicht angesprochen fühle und dann später auch meinte, das ich nicht auf den abiball gehen werde. Darauf meinte sie das das ja dann in Ordnung wäre "Na dann... Ist doch alles supi..."[/font]




Sonst hätte es ganz einfach geheissen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (20. November 2012)

Wie jetzt? Kein weiteres Drama, kein verdammter Bitch-Fight? ICH WILL MEINEN BITCH-FIGHT! Mach was H2OTest.


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2012)

hmm ... Ich warte noch ab Noxiel, aber da kommt bestimmt (hoffentlich?) noch was


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

lesenacht ?

wärens wenigstens coole bücher gewesen oder biss zum reihe ? ^^


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2012)

kp hab das programm nicht gesehen .. geht wohl meist eh nur sich zu besaufen


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2012)

besaufen während man Kafka liest. yeeey


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2012)

annanassaft mit Bacardi


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> annanassaft mit Bacardi



wtf? das schmeckt? bacardi o ja aber ananas? oO


----------



## Wynn (20. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> saft







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fFUqD61JYMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. November 2012)

Whisky Cola


----------



## H2OTest (20. November 2012)

jo schmeckt eigentlich ...


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

dem heißt: _*SÄFT!*_ 6 mal säft!


----------



## Magogan (20. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> und alle wissen wo du wohnst magogan ^^


Alta, isch schwöar, isch weiß wo dein Haus wohnt!!!


----------



## Aun (20. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Alta, isch schwöar, isch weiß wo dein Haus wohnt!!!



soll ich nun die klingel betätigen und ne angezündete papiertüte mit sch**sse davor legen, oder klingeln und nen festen händedruck entgegnen


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Alta, isch schwöar, isch weiß wo dein Haus wohnt!!!



Alda, dasz heist alda nisch alta, duh dume cho.



Olliruh schrieb:


> *( &#865;° &#860;&#662; &#865;°)*



Ich finde die Birds lustiger :<


----------



## Davatar (21. November 2012)

Morgen!

Heute kam mein Chef auf mich zu und fragte "Kann das sein, dass Du Dich grad nach ner neuen Stelle umsiehst?" ...öhm...ja...gut jetzt weiss ers, muss ich mir wenigstens nicht mehr überlegen wie ich das zur Sprache bringen soll.

Und hier noch nen Aufsteller für alle Arbeitsgeplagten: Kennt Ihr schon den Beard Slap?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:


Noxiel schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Kein weiteres Drama, kein verdammter Bitch-Fight? ICH WILL MEINEN BITCH-FIGHT! Mach was H2OTest.


GZSZ im Buffed-Forum ^^


----------



## Noxiel (21. November 2012)

Hooohhhuuuhhh, zuviel Kaffee. Morgen.




Edit:

Survival of the Fittest, neu interpretiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. November 2012)

Mir fällt grad auf, dass Ägypten extrem "gerade" Landesgrenzen hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Als krasses Gegenbeispiel Deutschland:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder die Schweiz:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2012)

weil wüste !

da spart sich kartenmacher das genaue grenzen ziehen da werden ein 2 gerade striche mit dem lineal gemacht

weil fsk 12 board und zam sonst das verlinkte bild samt post editiert mal paint bild gemalt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gibts heute bei amazon.com für ca 5,40 &#8364; als steam key heute abend wenn die amys wach sind ^^


----------



## Davatar (21. November 2012)

Dass das mit der Wüste zu tun hat bin ich mir auch bewusst, aber dass da nicht irgendwelche Politiker, Schaichs und sonstigen reichen Leute Probleme damit haben find ich doch eher untypisch


----------



## Davatar (21. November 2012)

Hab erfahren wir ham am 21.12.2012 ne Kundeninstallation. Jetzt weiss ich, wer der Auslöser für den Weltuntergang ist ^^


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dass das mit der Wüste zu tun hat bin ich mir auch bewusst, aber dass da nicht irgendwelche Politiker, Schaichs und sonstigen reichen Leute Probleme damit haben find ich doch eher untypisch



Was sollen solche Leute mit Wüste ?


----------



## Doofkatze (21. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hab erfahren wir ham am 21.12.2012 ne Kundeninstallation. Jetzt weiss ich, wer der Auslöser für den Weltuntergang ist ^^




Bin mir immer noch unschlüssig, ob der Weltuntergang jetzt gut oder schlecht ist.

Man könnte damit einige (gerade Zukunfts-)probleme doch relativ gut lösen. 

- Altersarmut
- Rentenproblematik bez. Demographiewandel
- Staatenverschuldung
- eigene Gebrechlichkeit

... wenns schnell geht und flächendeckend wäre ... :>


----------



## Davatar (21. November 2012)

Schnell und flächendeckend wär ja ok, aber wenn ich mir "Weltuntergang" vorstelle denk ich eher an langsam, schmerzhaft, qualvoll...vor allem aber unangenehm für mich


----------



## Doofkatze (21. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Schnell und flächendeckend wär ja ok, aber wenn ich mir "Weltuntergang" vorstelle denk ich eher an langsam, schmerzhaft, qualvoll...vor allem aber unangenehm für mich



Qualvoll?

Nehmen wir mal die cineastischen Klassiker

- Asteorid stürzt auf die Erde. Ich bezweifle, das die ausgehende Feuerwalze, die ja auch nicht unbedingt direkt auf Amerika treffen würde, uns langsam töten würde. Die spielt wohl ungern verstecken

- Die Erde wird zugunsten einer Durchfahrtsstraße im Weltall plattgemacht. Pulverisiert in Sekunden

- 2012 Szenario. Verschiebung der Platten + Vulkanausbrüche, Flutwellen und tiefe Löcher. Ertrinken ist da das geringste Problem^^

- Pflanzen Duftstoffe, die einen in den Selbstmord treiben oder mordlustig werden lassen. Klippenstürze und erschossen werden ...

- Atombomben-Weltkrieg.



Natürlich gibts auch andere Varianten. Wie wärs mit nem Yellowstone-Vulkanausbruch? Nach 1 Woche bedeckt uns in Europa eine riesige Aschewolke, Sonnenstrahlen dringen nicht hindurch, Kälte und Erfrierungen. Unschönes Szenario.


Nene, die Chancen stehen gut, im Falle eines Weltuntergangs ein "einfaches" Ende zu finden^^


----------



## Noxiel (21. November 2012)

Ich sage nur Cyberdyne Systems




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich sage nur Cyberdyne Systems
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (21. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Was sollen solche Leute mit Wüste ?


1. Im Ofen einschmelzen
2. Im Inventar in Fenster umwandeln
3. Eine Glaspyramide im Louve-Stil bauen
4. Noch mehr Minecraft spielen 



...oder nach Öl suchen


----------



## xynlovesit (21. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad auf, dass Ägypten extrem "gerade" Landesgrenzen hat:




Hast du dir schonmal die Staaten in Amerika angeschaut?


----------



## Konov (21. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mir fällt grad auf, dass Ägypten extrem "gerade" Landesgrenzen hat:



Da ich mich in meinem Studium unter anderem mit Kartographie beschäftige, kann ich dir sagen, dass es vielleicht (!) daran liegen könnte, dass die alten Ägypter damals mit langen Stöcken Entfernungen gemessen haben.
Haben sie vor sich hingelegt und so alles abgemessen. Wenn sie so auch die Landesgrenzen gezogen haben und diese sich bis heute nicht geändert haben, wäre das des Rätsels Lösung


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2012)

leider us region lock und somit nichts für mich  da vpn und proxy bei steam verboten sind und zur bannung des accounts führen


----------



## Magogan (21. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Da ich mich in meinem Studium unter anderem mit Kartographie beschäftige, kann ich dir sagen, dass es vielleicht (!) daran liegen könnte, dass die alten Ägypter damals mit langen Stöcken Entfernungen gemessen haben.
> Haben sie vor sich hingelegt und so alles abgemessen. Wenn sie so auch die Landesgrenzen gezogen haben und diese sich bis heute nicht geändert haben, wäre das des Rätsels Lösung


Ja, das mache ich auch immer, so 1000 km abmessen zu Fuß ... mit einem langen Stock ^^


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2012)

du bist ja nur neidisch weil konov einen grösseren stock als du hast mago


----------



## Magogan (21. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> du bist ja nur neidisch weil konov einen grösseren stock als du hast mago


Hmm, ja, aber der 60 cm Stock war im Angebot bei Aldi. Wer ahnt denn schon, dass er damit eine ganze Wüste vermessen muss? ^^

Wahrscheinlich hat Konov so einen Qualitätsstab aus dem Vermessungsfachgeschäft ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. November 2012)

Hoihoi.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4GvGphpiTGA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ego1899 (21. November 2012)

OMG wie kommt man auf sowas? xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (21. November 2012)

Ich verstehe in Mathe gerade irgendwie gar nichts ...

Und außerdem: Wieso wurde in der Mathe-Vorlesung mehrmals irgendetwas aus der Physik erwähnt, teilweise wird in den Aufgabenstellungen sogar etwas über Physik gefragt ... Dabei heißt die Vorlesung: "Mathematik für Informatiker III" ... Mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht, etwas zu lernen, was ich vermutlich nie brauchen werde ... z.B. harmonische Schwingungen etc. - die sollten wir berechnen ^^


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe in Mathe gerade irgendwie gar nichts ...
> 
> Und außerdem: Wieso wurde in der Mathe-Vorlesung mehrmals irgendetwas aus der Physik erwähnt, teilweise wird in den Aufgabenstellungen sogar etwas über Physik gefragt ... Dabei heißt die Vorlesung: "Mathematik für Informatiker III" ... Mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht, etwas zu lernen, was ich vermutlich nie brauchen werde ...



scheiß aufs studium werd lets player #yolo


----------



## Reflox (21. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> OMG wie kommt man auf sowas? xD
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht, etwas zu lernen, was ich vermutlich nie brauchen werde ...



Das merkst du erst JETZT?
Hattest ne Menge Fehltage in der Schule, hä?


----------



## Olliruh (21. November 2012)

Der arme Mago


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

du fragst warum?
darum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2012)

Heute erst gelesen, dass die Zahl der Studienanfaenger in Informatik um fast 20% gestiegen ist - die halt dann erstmal ausgesiebt werden muessen. Bei einer Abbruchquote von 50% scheint das Sieb recht grob...


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VblfbOM2rZY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lalala xD


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Wo ist eigentlich Schneemaus?


----------



## xynlovesit (21. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Heute erst gelesen, dass die Zahl der Studienanfaenger in Informatik um fast 20% gestiegen ist - die halt dann erstmal ausgesiebt werden muessen. Bei einer Abbruchquote von 50% scheint das Sieb recht grob...




Einfach selbstaendig machen als Informatiker und gut ist


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2012)

Verschwunden, versteckt, abgehauen?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2012)

Geflüchtet trifft es eher.


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2012)

Kein Wunder bei solchen Mongo...äh Magos. :>


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Einfach selbstaendig machen als Informatiker und gut ist



Kann(!) die Pest sackweise sein. Meine Eltern haben so einen verselbstständigten Informatiker im Freundeskreis. Geht das so:
Dad: 'hey Informatiker, mein PC geht nicht!'.
Informatiker: *bastel* *drösel* 'hmmm, brauchst nen neuen pc'.
Dad: 'hey töchterchen, pc geht nicht, info-man findet nix'.
Ich: 'zieh mal alle kabel und steck sie wieder rein. nicht wackeln, ziehen!'
Dad: 'wow, geht wieder!'

Solange sie 'frisch' sind, ist es ok. Aber nach fünf Jahren ohne selbstständige Weiterbildung sind sie so wertvoll wie nen Taschenkalender vom letzten Jahr. Nerds ohne Gespür für´s profane.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Kein Wunder bei solchen Mongo...äh Magos. :>



made my day


----------



## Konov (21. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich Schneemaus?



Wollte die nicht in so ne Therapie oder sowas?


----------



## xynlovesit (21. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Solange sie 'frisch' sind, ist es ok. Aber nach fünf Jahren ohne selbstständige Weiterbildung sind sie so wertvoll wie nen Taschenkalender vom letzten Jahr. Nerds ohne Gespür für´s profane.




Ja, dass ist das Problem, man muss auch aktuell bleiben. Und auch Spass an der Sache haben, man kann nicht sagen Windows 8 ist scheisse und dann 2 Tage spaeter kommt ein Kunde und fragt nach Funktionen die du nicht kennst, also  man muss sich auch weiterbilden.



Eben was ganz peinliches passiert, ich frag ein Zwilling wie alt Ihre Schwester ist... man man. Manchmal ist man echt zu bloed.


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Eben was ganz peinliches passiert, ich frag ein Zwilling wie alt Ihre Schwester ist... man man. Manchmal ist man echt zu bloed.


Gibt es dafuer keine HowOldIsYourTwin-App?


----------



## xynlovesit (21. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Gibt es dafuer keine HowOldIsYourTwin-App?




Ach, keine Ahnung. Man wird schon voellig bescheuert hier in Amerika.


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Eben was ganz peinliches passiert, ich frag ein Zwilling wie alt Ihre Schwester ist... man man. Manchmal ist man echt zu bloed.



Das ist immerhin zum schmunzeln. Meine Kollegin wurde gefragt: 'aber die sind nicht vom gleichen Vater, oder?'


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. November 2012)

Das bringt es wohl so mit sich dort zu sein... Anpassung an die Umgebung


----------



## xynlovesit (21. November 2012)

Richtig, immer schoen so das American-Way-Of-Life leben :b , so mit einem 5 Liter Cola Becher im Auto rumfahren, ganz wichtig das Handy am Ohr, dass jeder denkt du bist busy und mit linken Arm aus dem Pickup Fenster raushaengen, da es hier nur Automatikschaltung gibt.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Automatikschaltung



beim faulsten volk der welt kein wunder....


----------



## seanbuddha (21. November 2012)

Ist ja richtig voll heute.


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Kann(!) die Pest sackweise sein. Meine Eltern haben so einen verselbstständigten Informatiker im Freundeskreis. Geht das so:
> Dad: 'hey Informatiker, mein PC geht nicht!'.
> Informatiker: *bastel* *drösel* 'hmmm, brauchst nen neuen pc'.
> Dad: 'hey töchterchen, pc geht nicht, info-man findet nix'.
> ...



Danke für die nette Verallgemeinerung.


Interessant, dass sich meine Kollegen ständig an mich wenden, weil sie mich als sehr kompetent und hilfreich empfinden, bis jetzt gab es lustigerweise noch kein Problem das ich nicht lösen konnte bei ihren Rechnern daheim. 

@Aun: Danke, danke, war spontan.


----------



## xynlovesit (21. November 2012)

Hab ja so eine Halbautomatik Getriebe, kann ggf. umschalten und dann nur nach vorne und hinten schalten, aber das ist ja auch Kaese. Ich mein, es ist angenehmer, kannst halt dein Fuss mal aus dem Fenster haengen.  



PS: Haben gerade 23 Grad.. ihr seid schon arme Schweine, ach was, ,mach nur Spass.


----------



## Reflox (21. November 2012)

Was ist das beste Land der Welt?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7SX2e6Y-75U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

wenn dann die 40 minuten tnl version ^^




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KlUt2WrMEEQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Danke für die nette Verallgemeinerung.



1) du hast das 'kann(!)' überlesen
2) du degradierst dich grad selbst als fortbildungsscheu 

3) ich bin in zügelloser Spamlaune. Also nichts zu danken. Weisheiten heute gratis


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> 1) du hast das 'kann(!)' überlesen
> 2) du degradierst dich grad selbst als fortbildungsscheu



sei nicht so hart zu ihm


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> 2) du degradierst dich grad selbst als fortbildungsscheu



Trolol. Ok ok, ich sag besser nichts mehr dazu.


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> sei nicht so hart zu ihm



Das bin nicht ich, das ist der Rum ;-)
Derweil ich den Rum in den richtigen Hals bekommen habe, hat Legendary meine Anmerkung wohl auch nur in den falschen bekommen.
Ich dachte eher an die Nerds von vor 10 Jahren. Und an meinen Fahrlehrer damals. Motorrad nicht anbekommen, Fahrlehrer rollt die Augen, hält mich für doof. Probiert es selber, nichts geht. Bis ich an den Tank geklopft habe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Interessant, dass sich meine Kollegen ständig an mich wenden, weil sie mich als sehr kompetent und hilfreich empfinden, bis jetzt gab es lustigerweise noch kein Problem das ich nicht lösen konnte bei ihren Rechnern daheim.



that's sow hawt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> that's sow hawt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2012)

sucht euch ein zimmer. hier gibts kein ringelpietz mit anfassen


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2012)

Och schade, dabei hab ich extra die Peitsche rausgekramt.


----------



## Fakebook (21. November 2012)

Hmm, Legendary auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt. Glaube, Xyn weiß, was ich meine.

Legendary... bist du der Typ, der gleich das Rad wechselt, oder der, der erstmal Luft aufpumpt? Gegen letztere hab ich nichts gesagt.

Ich verstrick mich immer weiter    Erstmal weg hier.


----------



## Legendary (21. November 2012)

Eher zweiterer.  Hab in meinem Leben schon mehrere wackelige Stecker gesehen, die den Fehler behoben haben. So isses ja nicht. Bin schließlich kein Verkäufer sondern Informatiker. Das Zeug einfach neu hinstellen kann jeder, den Fehler finden und dem anderen Kollegen/Freund etc. Geld sparen nicht. Da gabs ja schon fürchterliche Sachen im TV, wo se testweise mal Kabel im Computer abgesteckt haben und dann so PC-Notdienste getestet haben. Wenn ich dran denke muss ich dir fast recht geben und meine "Kollegen" als inkompetentes Pack abstempeln.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. November 2012)

Guten Moooorgen



Jemand da?


----------



## LarsW (22. November 2012)

Morgen.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Guten Moooorgen
> 
> 
> 
> Jemand da?



Jawoll, Morgen!


----------



## Davatar (22. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Kann(!) die Pest sackweise sein. Meine Eltern haben so einen verselbstständigten Informatiker im Freundeskreis. Geht das so:
> Dad: 'hey Informatiker, mein PC geht nicht!'.
> Informatiker: *bastel* *drösel* 'hmmm, brauchst nen neuen pc'.
> Dad: 'hey töchterchen, pc geht nicht, info-man findet nix'.
> ...


Nunja...leider schimpfen sich viele Leute Informatiker, bloss weil sie wissen, was ein USB-Slot ist, wie man ne E-Mail verschickt und wie man in Excel ne Summe bildet. Deswegen ist man noch lange kein Informatiker... Aber selbst wenn: Informatiker ist auch ein so weit reichender Begriff wie Mediziner. Nicht jeder Mediziner ist Arzt 
Und die Leute wie der da den Du beschrieben hast sind in der Regel Berufsumsteiger und eher selten wirklich ausgebildete Informatiker.



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe in Mathe gerade irgendwie gar nichts ...
> 
> Und außerdem: Wieso wurde in der Mathe-Vorlesung mehrmals irgendetwas aus der Physik erwähnt, teilweise wird in den Aufgabenstellungen sogar etwas über Physik gefragt ... Dabei heißt die Vorlesung: "Mathematik für Informatiker III" ... Mir erschließt sich der Sinn nicht, etwas zu lernen, was ich vermutlich nie brauchen werde ... z.B. harmonische Schwingungen etc. - die sollten wir berechnen ^^


Ich hatte im Studium auch ne Menge Mist den ich vermutlich nie brauchen werde, also rund 50% des Studiums war meiner Meinung nach völlig überflüssig. Allerdings weisst Du nie was Du nach dem Studium effektiv machen wirst. Da IT in jeder Branche in den verschiedensten Formen genutzt wird kanns eben gut sein, dass man dann irgendwann doch mal noch sowas von dem überflüssigen Zeug braucht. Bezüglich harmonische Schwingungen: Vielleicht entwickelst Du ja mal ne Software, die ne Federung verwendet oder arbeitest an ner Maschine, die sowas drin hat. Sowas kann man nie wissen. Insofern ganz so völlig überflüssig ists nicht, wenn man mal davon gehört hat. Allerdings wirst Dus meiner Meinung nach vermutlich wirklich nie brauchen 
Aber ich muss sagen, ich erschrack schon sehr stark als ich eines Tages tatsächlich mal ne Software für ein Informatikproblem schreiben musste, von dem ich im Studium 100%ig überzeugt war, dass ich das definitiv niemals in meinem Leben brauchen werd! So kann man sich irren ^^ frag aber nicht was das war, hab ich danach wieder verdrängt.


Achja, wenn Ihr n Bisschen mehr morgens und weniger abends schreiben würdet müsst ich nicht immer die Themen von vor drei Seiten wieder aufgreifen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. November 2012)

Schwingungen als Informatiker berechnen zu müssen is aber schon ziemlich daneben.

Das ist nicht "Mathematik für Informatiker III", das ist einfach nur " Mathematik III".

Wenn der Prof das schon "Mathematik für Informatiker III" nennt sollte er auch Themen bringen die mir Informatik zu tuen haben.

Und ich denke da gibt es genug um 1 Semester zu füllen.

Harmonische Schwingungen war bei mir ürigens Stoff in Physik II (2. Sem) im Stuidiengang Produktentwicklung Mechatronik.


edit: omg,  Carcharoth hat seine Drohung wahr gemacht und Olli´s und meine Sig entfernt.


----------



## Ellesmere (22. November 2012)

Mörgen! Was war da denn zu sehen? @ Bloody


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. November 2012)

Siehe mein Signatur jetzt, nur das der Link für den Guide unter dem Bild war.


----------



## Ellesmere (22. November 2012)

Oh, da mochte wohl einer keine Ponies   Ist ja auch ein bisschen kindisch, für diese ernsthafte Forum ...


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> [...]
> edit: omg,  Carcharoth hat seine Drohung wahr gemacht und Olli´s und meine Sig entfernt.


Tja, Mods machen bei sowas halt keine Witze


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. November 2012)

Es ging um die Größe nicht um das Motiv sorry. Die Ponies werden erhalten bleiben. :3

Die maximale Höhe (200 Pixel) der Signatur war überschritten. Ich dacht das gilt nur für das Bild, welches genau 200 Pixel hoch ist.

Es gilt aber für die gesamte Signatur. D.h. der Text der vorher drunter stand war zu viel.

Darum hab ich ihn nun an die Seite gepackt. ^^


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Tja, Mods machen bei sowas halt keine Witze






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Es ging um die Größe nicht um das Motiv sorry. Die Ponies werden erhalten bleiben. :3
> 
> Die maximale Höhe (200 Pixel) der Signatur war überschritten. Ich dacht das gilt nur für das Bild, welches genau 200 Pixel hoch ist.
> 
> ...



Der link sieht so voll doof aus ._.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. November 2012)

Lösch ich den Link halt. Liest eh keiner. -.-


----------



## stefanru (22. November 2012)

nicht wirklich ....  guten morgen !


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Lösch ich den Link halt. Liest eh keiner. -.-


Du musst ihn nur richtig verkaufen!

"Click for incredibly awesome Zombie-action-survival-minecraft-cats!"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. November 2012)

Eigentlich müsste ich mal was zur Feuerskillung machen. Glaub das spielen die meisten . 

Bisschen Feedback wär schon nice. Ach vielleicht sollt ich einfach nen Klassensprecherblog machen und fragen was die Leute wollen.


----------



## Davatar (22. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Darum hab ich ihn nun an die Seite gepackt. ^^





Reflox schrieb:


> Der link sieht so voll doof aus ._.





BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Lösch ich den Link halt. Liest eh keiner. -.-


Mach doch einfach das Bild kleiner, dann hat der Link untendran Platz.



Grüne schrieb:


> Du musst ihn nur richtig verkaufen!
> 
> "Click for incredibly awesome Zombie-action-survival-minecraft-cats!"


Jetzt hab ich zweihundert Mal auf Deinen Text geklickt, aber es kamen weder Zombies, noch Minecraft, auch keine Minecraft-Zombies und erst recht keine Cats und überhaupt war das Geklicke gar nicht awesome


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2012)

blödes staubsaugerkit von electronics partner

verwendet blöden weichmacher aus china gegen den ich allergisch bin und jetzt sitz ich hier und alles juckt und luft ist auch blöde


----------



## Olliruh (22. November 2012)

Gibt nichts besseres als MLG am Mittag nach einer 4 1/2 Stunden Erdkunde LK Klausur.


----------



## ego1899 (22. November 2012)

Endlich Wochenendeeeeee!


----------



## Davatar (22. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Endlich Wochenendeeeeee!


Bei mir dauerts wohl noch 8-9 Stunden  dafür hab ich dann ein 4-Tage-Wochenende


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Endlich Wochenendeeeeee!



pff


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2012)

abgefuckter Tag ._.

Moinsen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. November 2012)

sooo ich habs endlich mal geschafft nen neuen Klassensprecherblog rauszuhauen.


----------



## Olliruh (22. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2012)

er meint wow 

terraria ist ganz schön komplex und kennt jemand ne seite bzw forum für kotor 1 und 2 mods/skins ?

die website von filefront ist ja leider sehr veraltet und viele sachen offline

den kotor 2 complete mod habe ich schon geladen


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wat


----------



## seanbuddha (22. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Eltern wählen bestimmt die FDP


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

Seltsam, dass das wirklich 1487 Personen gefällt xD So viele sind doch gar nicht in der Klasse 3A ^^ Und Klassensprecher in der 3. Klasse ... hmm ... ich weiß gar nicht, ob es sowas bei uns gab, ich habe die 3. Klasse damals übersprungen ^^


----------



## Davatar (22. November 2012)

Noch 5 Stunden bis Wochenende.


----------



## Konov (22. November 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Noch 5 Stunden bis Wochenende.



Seit 5 Stunden Wochenende


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

Noch morgen zur Uni, dann auch "Wochenende" ^^


----------



## Konov (22. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Noch morgen zur Uni, dann auch "Wochenende" ^^



Keine Uni freitags ^^
dafür lernen daheim


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dn7c6wnsZnY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Keine Uni freitags ^^
> dafür lernen daheim


Letztes Semester hatte ich montags und freitags frei, soweit ich weiß^^


----------



## Ol@f (22. November 2012)

Wie viele SWS habt ihr denn? Ich hätte ja Freitags frei, wenn ich nicht um 8-10 Uhr meine Informatikübung hätte, bei der ich ja Anwesenheitspflicht habe...


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



shika srsly, stahp stalking me. Wollte mir das grade auch anhören. ._.

wait what? Du hörst 257ers?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2012)

Nein, aber die anderen


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2012)

Und weekend mochtest du doch auch nicht D:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GH-mI9gkeqo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2012)

Die Runde mochte ich von ihm auch nicht, bzw das war die einzige, die ich kannte.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ldf2L1e8GU4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




<3 Die Beste überhaupt


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mFh6fDXlAr0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immernoch am besten


----------



## H2OTest (22. November 2012)

&#8206;"Alter, sie ist 12 verdammt! Dann macht euch wenigstens an ihre Schwester ran!" - "Hallo, die hat 'nen Freund. Ich bitte dich, irgendwo sind auch Grenzen!"


----------



## seanbuddha (22. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=snv4P4yH6D4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Litauen > Russland. @ Reflox


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Litauen > Russland. @ Reflox



Litauen? srsly? LITAUEN?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DYqpZKuSqbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Litauen? srsly? LITAUEN?



Ich wollt nur gucken wie du reagierst. Russland ist geiler


----------



## Hordlerkiller (22. November 2012)

Nabend.
Hier ma was für die ausziehen wollen ^^ 
http://www.n24.de/news/newsitem_8396207.html

der steht im artikel hihihihi^^


----------



## Reflox (22. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich wollt nur gucken wie du reagierst. Russland ist geiler



why would someone do something like this? :<

ich meine... LITAUEN!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (22. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Keine Uni freitags ^^
> dafür lernen daheim



Damn you. 
Freitag morgens um 8 2 Stunden Physik sollten verboten werden. Aber immerhin geht's danach locker mit 2 Stunden Mathe weiter.


----------



## Magogan (22. November 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Damn you.
> Freitag morgens um 8 2 Stunden Physik sollten verboten werden. Aber immerhin geht's danach locker mit 2 Stunden Mathe weiter.


Falscher Thread zur falschen Zeit ^^


----------



## Konov (22. November 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Damn you.
> Freitag morgens um 8 2 Stunden Physik sollten verboten werden. Aber immerhin geht's danach locker mit 2 Stunden Mathe weiter.



OH MAY GAWD

FALSCHE UHRZEIT


----------



## xynlovesit (22. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> [/s]
> FALSCHE UHRZEIT











			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (23. November 2012)

Ihr habt alle einen and der Swaggel


----------



## Doofkatze (23. November 2012)

Gestern noch Jauch gegen Jauch bei WWM gesehen. Ja, natürlich war das mindestens gestaged, gerade weil die erste Frage, die Michael Kessler beantworten sollte, die Frage nach GJs zweiten Vornamen war und dieser selbst per Telefonjoker antworten musste.

Dennoch ... ich habe gelacht^^


----------



## LarsW (23. November 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Gestern noch Jauch gegen Jauch bei WWM gesehen. Ja, natürlich war das mindestens gestaged, gerade weil die erste Frage, die Michael Kessler beantworten sollte, die Frage nach GJs zweiten Vornamen war und dieser selbst per Telefonjoker antworten musste.
> 
> Dennoch ... ich habe gelacht^^



Ich habe auch gelacht,und es war alle mal besser,als das grenzdebile Bambi Publikum,die den öffentliche-rechtlichen Stock so tief im Arsch haben..quer!


----------



## Reflox (23. November 2012)

Morgen. Ich sollte den neuen PC fürs Büro aufsetzen, mit Betriebssystem und allem. War schon am Anfang skeptisch, ob ich das überhaupt machen müsse. 

Jetzt ist schön alles vorinstalliert und ich muss nurnoch den PC updaten lassen.


----------



## Konov (23. November 2012)

Morgen 

Ich raste noch aus weil meine Kurbelschraube nicht kommt. Seit über 3 Wochen warte ich darauf.
Leider kann man mir auch nur sagen, dass sie geliefert wird wenn sie da ist.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2012)

Seit 3 Wochen? Wo hast du die denn bestellt? Amerika?


----------



## Konov (23. November 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Seit 3 Wochen? Wo hast du die denn bestellt? Amerika?



Nö bei denen die mein Bike gebaut haben, aber sie ist halt einfach nicht lieferbar.... man könnte nach einer konstruktionstechnischen alternative fragen aber das hab ich bislang vermieden.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. November 2012)

Und wer von euch zugeschlagen bei amazon bei den deals ??


----------



## stefanru (23. November 2012)

moin moin !


----------



## Olliruh (23. November 2012)

lieg mit magendarm im bett ._. 
hoffentlich kann ich heute den ganzen Tag IEM gucken


----------



## Konov (23. November 2012)

SCHNAUZE GESTRICHEN VOLL - Kurbelschraube woanders gefunden - dort bestellt, sogar etwas günstiger.
AUF LAGER - TROLOLOLO


Und die, die mein Bike gebaut haben, kriegen es in 2 Wochen nicht gebacken eine zu bestellen.
Schwerer Vertrauensverlust! 

Naja dafür dürfte die Schraube nächste Woche dann endlich da sein.


----------



## Aun (23. November 2012)

trololol. pass auf nächste woche 1 meter neuschnee 

ich bekomm das kotzen. da macht man einmal das radio an und was läuft? wham - last christmas -,-


----------



## Ol@f (23. November 2012)

Haha, genial. Mein Analysis Dozent hat eine "Preisaufgabe" gestellt und nach 6Stunden wurde sie schon gelöst. Der Dozent sei damals der einzige gewesen und hat 2 Wochen gebraucht.  
Aber die Typen haben auch geschummelt :>, indem die das Problem am Computer approximiert haben und dann nachträglich formal gezeigt haben, dass dies wirklich eine/die Lösung ist.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. November 2012)

1 von 5 artikeln schon gekrallt bei amazon black friday^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfVsfOSbJY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



FFFUN FFFFUN FUUUN FFFFF


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FFUN FFFFUN FUUUN FFFFF







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSBq8geuJk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hör dir das an XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2012)

kenne ich schon... 

dat beat...


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2012)

leider tut die gema nur gute musik von youtube bannen und nicht sowas


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. November 2012)

2 von 5 artikel bei amazon noch die vita und das radio und borderlands 2


----------



## H2OTest (23. November 2012)

shika? kann man bei dir eigentlich übernachten?  

http://www.vbt-tour-tickets.de/tickets/hamburg/


----------



## Magogan (23. November 2012)

2 von 4 Artikeln sind bereits angekommen, liegen aber in der Post-Filiale, weil ich heute nicht zuhause war, als die geliefert wurden ^^
1 von 4 Artikeln wurde heute versandt ...
Bei dem letzten Artikel steht nur "Versand in Kürze" ...

Mal sehen, ob bis Samstag alles ankommt ^^


----------



## Olliruh (23. November 2012)

Ich komm einfach nicht aus der Elohölle raus.. zur zeit steht es 4/6 wl ratio


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> shika? kann man bei dir eigentlich übernachten?



Wenn du weiblich, gut gebaut und zwischen 18 und 24 Jahren bist... klar immer gern


----------



## H2OTest (23. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn du männlich, gut gebaut und zwischen 17 Jahren bist... klar immer gern



Fix'ed


----------



## Hordlerkiller (23. November 2012)

Neue Glotze kommt morgen über morning express an.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2012)

Scheiß auf VBT, das ist besser!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HmJbJs-9ST0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



#yoloswagger360noscope


----------



## H2OTest (23. November 2012)

#gotshotby360noscope


----------



## Reflox (23. November 2012)

k


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2012)

reflx why u no love dis dis is good rap abut tru luv


----------



## Reflox (23. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> reflx why u no love dis dis is good rap abut tru luv



tru luv fur munyboi


----------



## Fakebook (23. November 2012)

So ruhig hier. Langeweile fördert dumme Gedanken.

Und nun frag ich mich, ob der Werbeslogan von Rama: "Erhitzen ohne zu spritzen" nicht irgendwie komisch ist.


----------



## Konov (23. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> So ruhig hier. Langeweile fördert dumme Gedanken.
> 
> Und nun frag ich mich, ob der Werbeslogan von Rama: "Erhitzen ohne zu spritzen" nicht irgendwie komisch ist.



Wenn du sofort was sexuelles damit assoziierst, ja


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0KlQof8EU9E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. November 2012)

Edit.


----------



## schneemaus (24. November 2012)

Guten Morgen, ihr Buffies!

Nachdem es im September arg überstürzt ging mit Klinik und ich von einem Tag auf den anderen meinen Platz hatte, bin ich nun wieder zu Hause - so halb zumindest. Ab Montag geht's in die Tagesklinik, also jeden Tag hin und nachmittags nach Hause. Ich muss echt sagen, dass die Entscheidung für die Klinik eine der besten meines Lebens war.

Und was hab ich hier so verpasst?


----------



## Konov (24. November 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, ihr Buffies!
> 
> Nachdem es im September arg überstürzt ging mit Klinik und ich von einem Tag auf den anderen meinen Platz hatte, bin ich nun wieder zu Hause - so halb zumindest. Ab Montag geht's in die Tagesklinik, also jeden Tag hin und nachmittags nach Hause. Ich muss echt sagen, dass die Entscheidung für die Klinik eine der besten meines Lebens war.
> 
> Und was hab ich hier so verpasst?



FÖRSTER IM WAL....

HUHU schneemaus ^^

wusste ich doch dass ich das mit dem Krankenhaus richtig in Erinnerung hatte.
Schön mal wieder von dir zu lesen. Verpasst hast du nix. Außer dutzende Seiten Spam im Nachschwärmer.


----------



## schneemaus (24. November 2012)

Jep, hattest du. Ich war in stationärer Therapie für nun 10 Wochen, da kommt halt die Tagesklinik noch mit drauf, mittlerweile kann ich da komplett offen drüber reden bzw. schreiben, weil ich auf die Entscheidung stolz und sehr froh drum bin.

Wie geht's dir, Konov?


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2012)

&#8222;Unsere Jugend ist heruntergekommen und zuchtlos. Die jungen Leute hören nicht mehr auf ihre Eltern. Das Ende der Welt ist nahe.&#8221;
(4000 Jahre alter Keilschrifttext aus Ur)


&#8222;Ich habe überhaupt keine Hoffnung mehr in die Zukunft unseres Landes, wenn einmal unsere Jugend die Männer von morgen stellt. Unsere Jugend ist unerträglich, unverantwortlich und entsetzlich anzusehen.&#8221;
(Aristoteles)

Moment ... War Aristoteles nicht Grieche? ... So viel Unrecht hat er gar nicht xD


----------



## schneemaus (24. November 2012)

Na danke. Welch positive Worte 

Um mal was dagegen zu halten:

"Du sollst dich der Sonne zuwenden, nicht dem Schatten."
Friedrich Nietzsche

"Jedes Lachen vermehrt das Glück auf Erden."
Jonathan Swift


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2012)

Ja, die Jugend verkommt seit 4000 Jahren von Generation zu Generation, eigentlich müssten wir heutzutage so verkommen sein, dass wir andere Länder bekämpfen, wenn wir Öl brauchen, arme Menschen ausbeuten, um unsere Millionen Euro auf dem Konto zu vemehren, oder gar FDP wählen ... Wobei ich die ersten beiden Dinge ja noch nachvollziehen kann, aber FDP wählen? xD


----------



## schneemaus (24. November 2012)

Na ja, ob die FDP nochmal in den Bundestag kommt, wage ich ja zu bezweifeln :>


----------



## Legendary (24. November 2012)

Schneemaus! <3


----------



## schneemaus (24. November 2012)

Wer ihr sein denn? Ich bin grad verwirrt. Aber... Legendary <3


----------



## Legendary (24. November 2012)

Ich war mal AÖ bis vor einiger Zeit.  

Jetzt stalke ich neue und wiederkehrende Member unter neuem Decknamen.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> So ruhig hier. Langeweile fördert dumme Gedanken.
> 
> Und nun frag ich mich, ob der Werbeslogan von Rama: "Erhitzen ohne zu spritzen" nicht irgendwie komisch ist.



kannste genauso dich fragen bei M&Ms

"schmilzt im mund nicht in der hand"

und wb schneemaus

@magogan





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6x01h4ea9nQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (24. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich war mal AÖ bis vor einiger Zeit.
> 
> Jetzt stalke ich neue und wiederkehrende Member unter neuem Decknamen.



Aso, na, dann kenn ich dich


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

wb schneemaus


----------



## Xidish (24. November 2012)

Moin Buffies, wb Schneemaus 

Kühles, neblig ist es draußen und endlich Wochenende.

Bis gestern gab mir folgendes Bild (welches mir Mama vorgestern mitschickte) Rätsel auf.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erst dachte ich, es wären ihre Gefühle zu Papas Tod, der ja am Strand verunglückte.
Doch beim gestrigen Anruf meinte sie, das sei auf mich bezogen und an Papa dachte sie dabei gar nicht.
Das Bild hatte sie schon sehr lange zu Hause rumliegen.

Wie das doch aber wieder zu den Geschehnissen passt ...

So nun erst mal Duschen ... zum wachwerden.
Und dann geht's an's Wäschewaschen.
Also ... alles in allem heute Waschtag ... 

Schönes Wochenende wünsche ich Euch!


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2012)

Hmm, lecker, Eintopf aus der Dose ^^

Hoffentlich kommen bis heute alle meine bestellten Artikel an ^^


----------



## H2OTest (24. November 2012)

Während du auf dem Klo sitzt und wichst auf das Bild einer Missgestalt
Klär ich mir Cristal Meth und misch es mit Klosterfrau Melissengeist





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Er8w-difZxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

teh fuck?


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

typischer gangster hiphop text heutzutage einer 2t klassigen möchtegern rapper


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2012)

Schneemaus ist wieder da ! :3 Hoffe dir geht es mittlerweile besser


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. November 2012)

So ein Mist, grad in PS2 ne Sitzungs K/D von 7 gehabt und dann geht der Server off T_T


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2012)

Ich hasse es, wenn man darauf wartet, dass ein Paket kommt und nicht weiß, wann es kommt ^^ Das ist so spannend, will es nämlich heute haben ^^


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> will es haben ^^



kinder mit nem willen kriegen dresche bis se brüllen! huschhusch ab ins körbchen


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Einen wundervollen Morgen.


----------



## Xidish (24. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> ... haben will ...


Oft kann man mittels Auftragsnummer auch den Lieferweg verfolgen.
Schon interessant, auf welchen Routen manche Pakete geliefert werden. 

Moin 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

*Teeschlürfend auf den Thread schau*
Ist ja echt viel los.


----------



## stefanru (24. November 2012)

moin


----------



## Konov (24. November 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jep, hattest du. Ich war in stationärer Therapie für nun 10 Wochen, da kommt halt die Tagesklinik noch mit drauf, mittlerweile kann ich da komplett offen drüber reden bzw. schreiben, weil ich auf die Entscheidung stolz und sehr froh drum bin.
> 
> Wie geht's dir, Konov?



Ganz gut danke 
Bin Samstags vormittags immer arbeiten, daher jetzt erst die Antwort.

Guden Middach


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Schneemaus ist wieder da? Hui! Willkommen zurück


----------



## Legendary (24. November 2012)

Sean warum schauen alle deine Avatare so, als würde man ihnen etwas ca. 20cm langes und hartes irgendwo reinschieben?


----------



## H2OTest (24. November 2012)

darum


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Sean warum schauen alle deine Avatare so, als würde man ihnen etwas ca. 20cm langes und hartes irgendwo reinschieben?



Es ist aber nicht so >.> *hust* Schauen nur so aus. *Hust*


----------



## Legendary (24. November 2012)

H20 dir schieb ich auch gleich was rein. :>

Sean pls stahp!


----------



## H2OTest (24. November 2012)

komm her legendary, vllt gefällts mir ja 

edit : Winter kann kommen, Fullface, Handschuhe und Goggles bestellt.

edit die 2.: Nacher ABC Einsatz proben *freu*


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> edit : Winter kann kommen, *Fullface*, Handschuhe und *Goggles* bestellt.



Kannste mal Deutsch reden?


----------



## H2OTest (24. November 2012)

Ich kenne dafür keine deutschen Begriffe


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich kenne dafür keine deutschen Begriffe



Du hast die also ein Vollgesicht bestellt. Magste dein eigenes nimmer dasde ein anderes tragen musst?


----------



## Derulu (24. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich kenne dafür keine deutschen Begriffe



Wie wär's mit Vollvisier (bzw. Vollgesichtsmaske, je nachdem was es nun darstellen soll) und Brillen?


----------



## H2OTest (24. November 2012)

Naja 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Schick


----------



## H2OTest (24. November 2012)

danke  hoffe das ich euch gegen Mittwoch mal alles zusammen zeigen kann


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2012)

Goggles könnten auch ein Sexspielzeug sein :>


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Goggles könnten auch ein Sexspielzeug sein :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ich finds nicht so sexy.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

ich denk er meint welche wo du nicht durchschauen kannst ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Achso.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d1gSyTxbR6M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2012)

H2O fährst du Motorrad im Winter oder wie?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich denk er meint welche wo du nicht durchschauen kannst ^^



Und nen roten Ball im Mund hast...


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nun roten Ball im Mund hast...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S8kPqAV_74M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Ach, da gibts weitaus schönere sachen. Hihi


----------



## H2OTest (24. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> H2O fährst du Motorrad im Winter oder wie?



MTB


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. November 2012)

MTB -> My tiny Bike




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ach, da gibts weitaus schönere sachen. Hihi



da kennt jemand die gesamte produktpalette ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> da kennt jemand die gesamte produktpalette ^^



Ich doch nicht. Niemals.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

fromm wie lamm ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> fromm wie lamm ^^



Bin ich ja nur. Ich bin Jesus in Person. Ich würde niemals Frauen quälen wollen.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

es sei den sie wollen es und sprechen dich mit Meister an ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> es sei den sie wollen es und sprechen dich mit Meister an ^^



*Plötzlich in Hustkrampf ausbrech* Niemals.  So einer bin ich doch nicht.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

das dachte die dame bei fifty shades of grey auch ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Fifty Shades of Grey ist langweilige wohlfühlscheiße. ^^


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Fifty Shades of Grey ist langweilige wohlfühlscheiße. ^^



"Ich schließe die Augen, blende den Raum aus, blende ihn aus ... und die Gerte. Erneut bearbeitet er mit kurzen, beißenden Hieben meinen Bauch, dann zielt er auf meine Klitoris, einmal, zweimal, dreimal, wieder und wieder. Ich kann mich keine Sekunde länger beherrschen und komme, stöhnend und laut schreiend, ehe meine Knie nachgeben und ich in meinen Fesseln zusammensacke."

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/literatur/shades-of-grey-was-sie-ueber-den-bestseller-wissen-muessen-a-842489.html


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> "Ich schließe die Augen, blende den Raum aus, blende ihn aus ... und die Gerte. Erneut bearbeitet er mit kurzen, beißenden Hieben meinen Bauch, dann zielt er auf meine Klitoris, einmal, zweimal, dreimal, wieder und wieder. Ich kann mich keine Sekunde länger beherrschen und komme, stöhnend und laut schreiend, ehe meine Knie nachgeben und ich in meinen Fesseln zusammensacke."
> 
> http://www.spiegel.d...n-a-842489.html



Wie gesagt. Ist mir irgendwie zu langweilig. ^^


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Ist mir irgendwie zu langweilig. ^^





[myspacevid]2021613[/myspacevid]


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Neeeee...
Schon garnicht mit Männern.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

das video kennt übrigens die ganze buffed.de redaktion und wurde sogar in der playtime show erwähnt wo die pcgames geburtstag gefeiert hatte ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Schön für die buffedredaktion^^


----------



## Olliruh (24. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GmjkP3lfSSA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schön für die buffedredaktion^^



ich frag mich die ganz zeit warum deine frau so erschreckt schaut ^^ und nein ich will die antwort nicht wissen ^^


----------



## Ogil (24. November 2012)

Sag mal - wie alt bist Du eigentlich, Wrynn? Sobald es hier irgendwie eine sexuelle Andeutung gibt bist Du erstmal fuer 2 Seiten aus dem Haeuschen...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich frag mich die ganz zeit warum deine frau so erschreckt schaut ^^ und nein ich will die antwort nicht wissen ^^



Sie schaut auf was ganz hübsches


----------



## Edou (24. November 2012)

Tenacious D - Kings of Rock....HELL YEAH! Damit guten Tag die Herren und Damen. <3


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Tenacious D - Kings of Rock....HELL YEAH! Damit guten Tag die Herren und Damen. <3



Edouuuu *Knuddel* Welch seltener Anblick


----------



## Magogan (24. November 2012)

Jetzt bescheißen die Leute schon bei den YouTube-Aufrufen, indem sie die z.B. kaufen ... Hab vorhin wen gesehen, der hatte ein Video mit über 28.000 Aufrufen, aber nur 13 Kommentaren ... das Folge-Video hatte nicht mal 280 Aufrufe, also nicht mal 1% der Nutzer, die sich Folge 1 vom Let's Play dieses Menschen da angeguckt haben, haben Folge 2 gesehen!?


----------



## Edou (24. November 2012)

Buddhaaaa *reknuddel*...Joa, bin wieder mal an meinem funktionierendem PC, da der Laptop nur sporadisch funktioniert und ich allgemein auch viel anderes als Interwebz zu tun hab läuft das nur selten leider. :S


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Sag mal - wie alt bist Du eigentlich, Wrynn? Sobald es hier irgendwie eine sexuelle Andeutung gibt bist Du erstmal fuer 2 Seiten aus dem Haeuschen...



aus den häuschen nicht ^^ 

nur shikari,sean und co geben einem immer so schöne diskussionvorlagen ^^

@magogan

wie schon mal geschrieben du musst nur ein abo kaufen bei der firma hier und sie klicken auch deine videos 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tIwH7ptHCWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (24. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> "Ich schließe die Augen, blende den Raum aus, blende ihn aus ... und die Gerte. Erneut bearbeitet er mit kurzen, beißenden Hieben meinen Bauch, dann zielt er auf meine Klitoris, einmal, zweimal, dreimal, wieder und wieder. Ich kann mich keine Sekunde länger beherrschen und komme, stöhnend und laut schreiend, ehe meine Knie nachgeben und ich in meinen Fesseln zusammensacke."



Das ist so erotisch und anturnend wie ne fette 70jährige Nonne....


----------



## Edou (24. November 2012)

Gibts denn was erotischeres Reflox? Ich meine das ist doch das Optimum...


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist so erotisch und anturnend wie ne fette 70jährige Nonne....



aber sehr beliebt bei den amys der roman ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> aber sehr beliebt bei den amys der roman ^^



Und die fühlen sich dann alle bestimmt soooo BDSM


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich frag mich die ganz zeit warum deine frau so erschreckt schaut ^^



that´s why



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sean unser kleiner perverser lustmolch


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> sean unser kleiner perverser lustmolch



Brazzers ist scheiße, nebenbei bemerkt. Und ich bin kein Lustmolch.


----------



## Edou (24. November 2012)

Lustsahnebutter? :0


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Lustsahnebutter? :0


Mach den Mund auf, dann wirst du es wissen.  *Rollt sich herrlich amüsiert auf dem Boden herum*


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

und er sagt brazzers ist scheisse und dann son satz ^^


----------



## Edou (24. November 2012)

Ich mach den Mund auf....für ne Tasse heiße Schokolade....oder 2 mal gucken.  (und ja das kann man auch falsch verstehn merk ich grad beim 2ten durchlesen lol)


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und er sagt brazzers ist scheisse und dann son satz ^^



Ich schaue sehr selten Real gespielte Filme


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

*Kuschelt sich wohlig lachend in eine Decke ein und holt sich ein wenig Wein dazu*


----------



## Edou (24. November 2012)

Das erinnert mich grad an die Zahnarztbesuche als Kind. "Mach mal Aaaaaaaaaa" xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2012)

Da kam dann auch der dicke Schlauch in den Mund...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Mit der Salzigen Lösung zum Spülen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2012)

Und danach schön die Reste ausspucken.


----------



## Edou (24. November 2012)

Und der weißen Masse um von den Zähnen einen Abdruck zu machen....


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und danach schön die Reste ausspucken.



Oder man schluckt es brav runter und erntet diese grinsenden Blicke des Zahnarztes und bekommt als Belohnung einen Lutscher...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oder man schluckt es brav runter und erntet diese grinsenden Blicke des Zahnarztes und bekommt als Belohnung einen Lutscher...



Wenn du es runter schluckst, haste aber noch den Geschmack im Mund. Der ist nicht grad lecker.

So, Pappa ist wech... bis später


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

okay wir waren bei



Edou schrieb:


> Lustsahnebutter? :0





seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mach den Mund auf, dann wirst du es wissen.





Edou schrieb:


> Ich mach den Mund auf...





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Da kam dann auch der dicke Schlauch in den Mund...





seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mit der Salzigen Lösung...





Edou schrieb:


> Und der weißen Masse ....





seanbuddha schrieb:


> man schluckt es brav runter und erntet diese grinsenden Blicke des Zahnarztes und bekommt als Belohnung einen Lutscher...



mal schauen wie die geschichte weitergeht ^^


----------



## Edou (24. November 2012)

Ich hab die Idee, wir schreiben aus der zusammengefügten Scheiße nen Buch wie 50 Shades of Grey (Ja ich hab mir durchgelesen worums hier ging. ) Wir werden mit dem Müll bestimmt Reich und Berühmt. <3


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> mal schauen wie die geschichte weitergeht ^^



bis zum massen


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn du es runter schluckst, haste aber noch den Geschmack im Mund. Der ist nicht grad lecker.



Aber dafür ist man brav gewesen. Und bekommt nen Lutscher. Vielleicht bekommt man ja noch Geschenke.


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich hab die Idee, wir schreiben aus der zusammengefügten Scheiße nen Buch wie 50 Shades of Buffed Smalltalk



Fixed


----------



## Edou (24. November 2012)

Nix da fixed. Deins wird halt der neue Titel!


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

ich steh ja eher auf bier mit tzatziki


----------



## seanbuddha (24. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich steh ja eher auf bier mit tzatziki



Willste mit Schuss?


----------



## Aun (24. November 2012)

ne ballerbrühe pur reicht


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Wieso bin ich schon wach? Ich bin doch so spät ins Bett gegangen ...

Naja, guten Morgen!


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2012)

8=D~~

damit eröffne ich heute, Post von Magogan zählen nicht!


----------



## stefanru (25. November 2012)

moin moin.... !


----------



## Legendary (25. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 8=D~~
> 
> damit eröffne ich heute, Post von Magogan zählen nicht!



Made my morning.


----------



## Konov (25. November 2012)

Morgän!

Das war lustig heut morgen um kurz vor 8.... irgendeine alki-Leiche wollte wohl zu seiner Party-Flamme in die Wohnung steigen.

Erst klingelt er ne knappe halbe Stunde Sturm und durch das Klingelgebrumme ist binnen 10 Minuten locker das ganze Haus wach.
Dann latscht er ums Haus herum und steht vor dem Fenster meiner Nachbarin (nur wenige Meter vor meinem), steigt bei ihr auf den Holzkohlegrill um auf den Balkon im 1. Stock zu klettern 

Naja den Grill hat er dabei umgeschmissen und ist natürlich nicht hochgekommen. Danach ging die Klingelei wieder los.

War am überlegen ob ich die Cops rufe, aber irgendwann war dann Ruhe


----------



## schneemaus (25. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schneemaus ist wieder da ! :3 Hoffe dir geht es mittlerweile besser



Ja, doch, so halbwegs, danke. Ich denke mal, ich hab noch nen langen Weg vor mir, aber auch schon einiges geschafft x) Aber Arbeit ist das, sag ich euch, Urlaub hab ich da nicht gemacht ^^


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Wieso quält ihr mich so ... empfehlt mir einfach mal SCP-087 ... Warum? Bin vor Angst fast gestorben ...

Achja, was soll denn das da bedeuten, H2O: 8=D~~ ?


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Achja, was soll denn das da bedeuten, H2O: 8=D~~ ?



This made my day


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2012)

Smiley, der seine Rundbrille hochgeschoben hat, mit beeindruckendem Ziegenbart. Was denn sonst???


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Also n Lets play zu SCP-087 von ihm würd ich mir gern mal ansehen. =D


Jetzt hab ich eins gemacht, aber das Spiel ist sehr kurz ^^

Muss noch hochladen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (25. November 2012)

"Don't look at me"... Hach ja, SCP-087 is schon irgendwie witzig...

Leute, mir is langweilig. Und da ich noch kein WLan hab, sondern nur nen Surfstick, der nur 1GB im Monat Highspeed hergibt (ist nicht meiner)  kann ich mir die Zeit nicht mal mit LoL oder so vertreiben... Was mach ich denn nu?


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Leute, mir is langweilig. Und da ich noch kein WLan hab, sondern nur nen Surfstick, der nur 1GB im Monat Highspeed hergibt (ist nicht meiner)  kann ich mir die Zeit nicht mal mit LoL oder so vertreiben... Was mach ich denn nu?


Ein Lan-Kabel verlegen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Achja, was soll denn das da bedeuten, H2O: 8=D~~ ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (25. November 2012)

Von meinen mir nicht bekannten Nachbarn übern Balkon in meine Wohnung, oder was? Ich hab grundsätzlich noch kein Internet in meiner Wohnung, weil ich am 1.9. hier eingezogen bin und am 12.9. in die Klinik. Und damals gesagt hab, da ich nicht weiß, wie lange es noch dauert mit der Warteliste für die Klinik, mach ich das erst, wenn ich entlassen bin. Und nu such ich mir grad Angebote raus, wer so am günstigsten ist mit Telefon und Internet ^^


----------



## SonicTank (25. November 2012)

mahlzeit,

bekloppte Sonntage...nix zu tun....grml

naja, schönen Tag euch allen


----------



## Konov (25. November 2012)

Nix zutun??
Wegen mir könnte alleine der Vormittag nochn paar stündchen mehr haben.

Schön Panzer farmen in WoT und nebenbei Kartographie lernen, wenn das Stahlungetüm mal wieder brennend in der Botanik steht


----------



## SonicTank (25. November 2012)

Jaaa, zocken tu ich auch, aber irgendwie isses Sonntags trotzdem blöde, ich geh auch gerne mal was anderes machen, nur ist hier in meiner Gegend nur tote Hose...bääh. Warum häng ich denn hier rum?


----------



## H2OTest (25. November 2012)

ahja WOT könnt ich auch mal wieder spielen


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Extra für BloodyEyeX: Let's Test: "SCP-087" (Deutsch, HD)

Ist noch nicht fertig hochgeladen und verarbeitet, aber in ca. 30 Minuten solltest du das gucken können ^^

Ist fertig hochgeladen, muss nur in HD noch gerendert werden von YouTube ^^

Ist jetzt wirklich fertig ^^


----------



## schneemaus (25. November 2012)

Hier stürmt's, als gäb's kein Morgen mehr. Aber ich geh jetzt raus. Hab während der Klinik beschlossen, dass das Kellerkind-Dasein ein Ende hat ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2012)

Juten Toch!


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

hmmmm frisches selbstgeschlachtetes gehacktes. das wird ein festmal *sabber*


----------



## Xidish (25. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> ..., muss nur in HD noch gerendert werden von YouTube ^^


Seit wann rendert youtube?
Du musst es nur in HD hochladen und gut is. 

*ps.* 
Und was Du da in Deinen Vids so quasselst, Deine Fantasie ... dazu noch teilweise mit vollem Mund abseits des Mikrofons ... naja ...

@ Aun

Gutten Happetiet


----------



## Konov (25. November 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hier stürmt's, als gäb's kein Morgen mehr. Aber ich geh jetzt raus. Hab während der Klinik beschlossen, dass das Kellerkind-Dasein ein Ende hat ^^



Ach, das ganze Forum hier ist voll von Kellerkindern ^^

Hier ists relativ warm aber hab grad auch kein Bogg rauszugehen ehrlich gesagt


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

lol hier in md sinds 14 grad oO ich renn im tshirt zum rauchen raus


----------



## Magogan (25. November 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Seit wann rendert youtube?
> Du musst es nur in HD hochladen und gut is.


Ja, aber YouTube rendert das nochmal, um die Dateigröße noch weiter zu verkleinern.


----------



## Reflox (25. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, aber YouTube rendert das nochmal, um die Dateigröße noch weiter zu verkleinern.



Willst du mal mein Spiel Let's Playen?


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2012)

jemand schon dawnguard von skyrim gezockt ? glaubt ihr das wird im weihnachtsale nochmal genauso billig bzw billiger ?


----------



## Reflox (25. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> jemand schon dawnguard von skyrim gezockt ? glaubt ihr das wird im weihnachtsale nochmal genauso billig bzw billiger ?



Also der Trailer hat so ne Aussage für mich. KAUF MICH SOFORT ODER DU WIRST FÜR IMMER TRAURIG SEIN!


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=D8KvM3vZo0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3 läuft mal wieder auf kabel 1


und trailer ?


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

ich find den film geil. willis kann sehr gut komödien spielen 
stallone zb auch. hab letztens oscar geschaut, den ich überhaupt nicht aufm schirm hatte. genialer film, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Reflox (25. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-ZdNYQRUlMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



OH BEI DEN

ICH BRAUCH DAS >.> Ich dachte das würde wieder langweiliger Skyrim Brei werden aber...


----------



## Reflox (25. November 2012)

Schon bald kann ich auch Skyrim auf meinem PC zocken. Aber der neue PC kommt erst in einer Woche


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> dawnguard






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schon bald kann ich auch Skyrim auf meinem PC zocken. Aber der neue PC kommt erst in einer Woche



ach ja? post mal was du dir zusammengestellt hast, mom ich komm mal skype


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2012)

mago hast dir das video von der pm angeschaut ? ^^

bzw machste jetzt ein lets play von reflox seinem spiel ?


ich kann nicht mehr ^^ die meinen das ernst ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJLqyuxm96k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (25. November 2012)

Ach, nervt mich das schon wieder alles... Blöde Sache Mann >_<


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach, nervt mich das schon wieder alles... Blöde Sache Mann >_<



wosn?erzähl, ich hab immer ein ohr.


----------



## schneemaus (25. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> wosn?erzähl, ich hab immer ein ohr.



Ach, ich hab gestern Blödsinn gebaut. Mich nicht selbst verletzt (Halleluja), aber Zopiclon genommen (Benzodiazepin-Ersatzmittel, mein Schlafbedarf momentan) und danach was getrunken. Nicht viel, aber halt scheiße. Und da ich in der Tagesklinik bin momentan, gilt eben auch noch mein Therapievertrag, in dem drin steht, dass Alkohol, Drogen und nicht verordnete Medikamente verboten sind. Und dass das Team beim Konsum über die Entlassung entscheidet. Ich hab gestern das Ganze unterbrochen, den Rest vom Alkohol weg gekippt und in der Klinik angerufen. Weil ich das nicht verschweigen kann, weil ich sowieso schon ein schlechtes Gewissen hatte und meine Therapeutin nie belügen könnte. Na ja, heute bin ich hin, musste erstmal pusten (0,00, wer hätt's anders gedacht), hab ne Verhaltensanalyse geschrieben (von mir aus, nicht, weil ich musste) und bin momentan in der so genannten 24-Stunden-Sperre, heißt 24 Stunden kein Therapiegespräch, weder mit der Therapeutin noch mit der Pflege. Was nicht soooo dramatisch ist, ist ja Sonntag und eh nur die Pflege da, genervt hat's trotzdem n bisschen.
Mein Problem: Ich hab tierischsten Schiss, dass die mich morgen rausschmeißen, ich krieg nen Nervenzusammenbruch, dann können die mich morgen gleich nen Stock tiefer auf die Geschlossene einweisen -.-"


----------



## Konov (25. November 2012)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mein Problem: Ich hab tierischsten Schiss, dass die mich morgen rausschmeißen, ich krieg nen Nervenzusammenbruch, dann können die mich morgen gleich nen Stock tiefer auf die Geschlossene einweisen -.-"



Wird man deswegen denn gleich rausgeschmissen? Damit wäre ja auch keinem geholfen


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

du kennst nicht die willkür des heutigen gesundheitsystems. die ham an dir verdient, du baust scheisse, auf wiedersehen und bringt die nächste kuh zum melken herein.....


----------



## Konov (25. November 2012)

Naja aber sie steckt ja mit einem Fuß in der therapie drin wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2012)

Guten Abend


----------



## Fakebook (25. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Guten Abend



Dir auch!
Spaß gehabt im Wildpark?


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Spaß gehabt im Wildpark?



Ich hasse mein Hirn dafür das mir bei solch banalen Sätzen solches Kopfkino durch den Kopf schießt. -_-


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hasse mein Hirn dafür das mir bei solch banalen Sätzen solches Kopfkino durch den Kopf schießt. -_-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kein kommentar euer ehren


----------



## Konov (25. November 2012)

lal


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da müsste ich echt mal hin.
So Kinder, ich bin mal weg. Ich muss noch einen Dämon beschwören der Aun langsam beim lebendigen Leibe frisst während er seine Freundin erwürgt.


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

ich bin ne weile wieder single  pass auf das der dämon nicht wieder, wegen unerfüllter versprechungen, zurück kommt


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Dir auch!
> Spaß gehabt im Wildpark?



Ja war super  
Wir haben vorher extra 2 Wochen Brot bei die Seite gelegt und Eicheln und Kastanien gesammelt um die an die Tiere zu verfüttern 
Unglaublich wie sich Wisente über einen frischen Apfel freuen


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich bin ne weile wieder single  pass auf das der dämon nicht wieder, wegen unerfüllter versprechungen, zurück kommt



Dann sag ich ihm das er alles mit dir treiben kann was ihm gefällt. ALLES. Und deine Seele darf er auch Quälen.


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Da müsste ich echt mal hin.
> So Kinder, ich bin mal weg. Ich muss noch einen Dämon beschwören der Aun langsam beim lebendigen Leibe frisst während er seine Freundin erwürgt.



Dämon  eher sukkubus ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2012)

Perverslinge hier <.<


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Perverslinge hier <.<



Hello Mr. L.o.v.e


----------



## Aun (25. November 2012)

bffd, waht ar u doin? bffd staaaahp!!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hello Mr. L.o.v.e






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T23BjrY966w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich schick Aun einfach in den Circus


----------



## Edou (25. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hello Mr. L.o.v.e



L. O. V. E.
ALL I NEED'S MY LOVE MACHINE! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gv3vWR5MAFs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit, ach fuck war Ja im Falschen Thread...My Post was Bad And I Should Feel Bad *auf die Uhr guck* :< Sry.. :s


----------



## Magogan (26. November 2012)

Hmm, ich habe das Gefühl, dass es an der Haustür geklingelt hat und das mich geweckt hat - ich bin mir aber nicht so sicher, weil ich da ja noch halb geschlafen habe und eine Benachrichtigungskarte lag auch nicht im Briefkasten, also war der Postbote wohl noch nicht da ...


----------



## Doofkatze (26. November 2012)

*Das Erdmännchen und der Raketenbauer*
Es war einmal im Ingermannland, das ist dort, wo Schweden am dicksten ist, in einem Walde, den die Einheimischen nur Sloegenkoegen nannten. Das aber ist schwedisch und bedeutet soviel wie Hengenbengen, denn Sloegen meint Hengen und Koegen Bengen. In diesem Walde nun lebte ein alter Raketenbauer, dessen Name Milne Pudersen lautete, Milne nach einem Onkel mütterlicherseits und Pudersen nach Milne, und dessen ganzer Ehrgeiz war darauf gerichtet, einmal eine Rakete zu bauen, die so hoch sein sollte wie der Kirchturm zu Heckerupp, der aber maß ganze sieben Meter.

Doch wie immer er es anstellte, stets scheiterten seine Versuche. Mit der ersten Stufe ging es noch soso, doch wenn er versuchte, die zweite oder gar die dritte Stufe auf die erste zu stellen, dann fiel der ganze Segen um, und um ein Haar wäre unser Milne schon mehrmals seiner eigenen herabstürzenden Rakete erschlagen worden. Doch als er wieder einmal neben den Trümmern seiner Rakete saß, da öffnete sich die Erde ein klein wenig, und ein Erdmännchen schaute heraus.

"Hallo, Erdmännchen," sagte der Milne.

"Hallo Milne!" entgegnete das Erdmännchen und fuhr fort: "Ich weiß, daß du fromm und gottesfürchtig bist, und deswegen habe ich jetzt drei Wünsche frei."

"Entschuldige, liebes Erdmännchen," sagte da der Milne, "Wolltest du nicht vielmehr sagen, daß ich drei Wünsche frei habe?"

Und das hatte das Erdmännchen in der Tat sagen wollen, doch, da es von halsstarriger Natur war und ums Verrecken nicht zugeben mochte, einen Fehler begangen zu haben, schrie es: "Wer hier drei Wünsche frei hat, bestimme immer noch ich!" Und mit diesen Worten krabbelte es ins Erdreich zurück, wo es sich, da es ja nun drei Wünsche frei hatte, dreierlei wünschte: ein Erdfrauchen, ein Erdbeben und den spanischen Königsthron.

Jahre später jedoch, als das Erdmännchen schon längst unter dem Namen Juan Carlos auf dem spanischen Königsthron saß und sich an seiner bildschönen Ehefrau weidete, da meldete ihm sein Ministerpräsident, daß ein Erdbeben das Ingermannland erschüttert und dabei auch ein Todesopfer gefordert habe, einen Raketenbauer, dem die eigene, umstürzende Rakete zum Verhängnis geworden sei.

Als das Erdmännchen diese Botschaft hörte, da bereute es bitterlich, damals so halsstarrig gewesen zu sein, insgeheim aber intensivierte es das spanische Raumfahrtprogramm.

Und als die erste spanische Rakete ins Weltall hinaufstieg, da trug sie den Namen "Milne Pudersen". Das rief bei allen, die davon hörten, viel Rätselraten hervor, doch ihr, liebe Kinder, ihr wißt nun, wie es um diesen Namen bestellt ist, nicht wahr? Na fein.

Und nun trinkt euer Bierchen aus, denn morgen könnt es sauer sein, hängt eure Zähne in den Spind und schlaft in Gottes Namen ein.[size="-1"](Gernhardt)[/size]


----------



## LarsW (26. November 2012)

Tut mir leid..für so früh ist mir der Text zu lang,Doofkatze. 

*MORGEN!*


----------



## Konov (26. November 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Tut mir leid..für so früh ist mir der Text zu lang,Doofkatze.
> 
> *MORGEN!*



Mir auch 

Morgen zusammen


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2012)

Interessante Studie in Amerika - nichtlizensirte kopien eines originals sind nicht schuld am rückgang der verkäufe und einahmen von kinos !



> Anfang des Jahres 2012 gelang Ermittlern des FBI und des Justizministeriums der USA ein Schlag gegen die File-Hoster im Internet und die Schließung von Megaupload, einem der größten sogenannten One-Klick-Hostern. Die Auswirkungen der Schließung von Megaupload auf die Filmindustrie haben nun Forscher der Ludwig-Maximillians-Universität München und der Kopenhagener Business School untersucht. Die Wissenschaftler wollten dabei der allgemeinen These auf den Grund gehen, ob Filesharing und Piraterie im Internet der Industrie schadet.Das Ergebnis dürfte die Industrie jedoch nicht erfreuen und zumindest überraschen. Die Forscher stellten nämlich fest, dass die Schließung von Megaupload ebenfalls negative Auswirkungen auf die Filmindustrie hatte. In ihrer Studie belegen die Wissenschaftler Christian Peukert und Jörg Claussen, dass ein Rückgang von Kinoeinnahmen auch unmittelbar mit dem Ende der Filesharing-Plattform in Verbindung gebracht werden kann. Zu diesem Ergebnis kommen die Wissenschaftler nach der Auswertung von 1.344 Filmen in 49 Ländern über einen Zeitraum von etwa fünf Jahren.
> 
> Das betreffe laut der Forscher aber hauptsächlich Filme, die Abseits der Blockbuster mit wenig Marketingbudget und entsprechend geringen Werbemaßnahmen auskommen müssen. Für diese Streifen wirkt das Filesharing meist als kostenlose Werbung, da durch Konsumenten im Netz auch eine Diskussion über die Filme entstünde. Auf diese Weise wird eine größere Masse auf bestimmte Produkte aufmerksam.



http://www.pcgames.de/Megaupload-Thema-255631/News/Megaupload-Studie-belegt-ruecklaeufige-Kinoeinnahmen-durch-Schliessung-1037312/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

Auch interessant:



> [font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Internet und Zensur? Was paradox klingt ist in Ländern wie China und Russland bereits gelebte Praxis. Beide Länder haben auch Vertreter in der International Telecommunications Union (ITU). Die ITU ist eine Vereinigung verschiedener Staats- und Regierungsvertreter. Ziel dieser Organisation ist es die Weiten des Internets einzuschränken. Der Vorschlag trifft auf massive Kritik.[/font]



http://www.getgaming...nternet-geplant

Trifft allerdings auf heftige Kritik, ganz vorn dabei Google und das EU Parlament.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z-lwA9GJ1e0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

was will man bitte kontrollieren, das nicht kontrolliert werden kann? ist doch wie ne hydra, schlägst einen kopf ab, wachsen 2 nach. ist mit dem netz auch nicht anders. was "verboten" wird findet immer einen weg. siehe tpb


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

Russland und China machen es doch vor. Klar, da haste auch die Voraussetzungen, mal eben ne ganze Seite vom Netz zu nehmen, ohne das jemand was sagt. 

Warum wollen eigentlich immer eine Gruppe von Spackos sachen zensieren oder Geld verlangen und son Shit ?! SOPA, PIPA, GEMA.


----------



## Olliruh (26. November 2012)

Hullu


----------



## Konov (26. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hullu



Halla


----------



## Olliruh (26. November 2012)

hihi


----------



## ZAM (26. November 2012)




----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2012)

Der große Herrscher beobachtet uns...


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

ICH BIN IM ARSCH ! krass wie k.o. ich bin


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2012)

was haste den getrieben ?


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ist doch wie ne hydra, schlägst einen kopf ab, wachsen 2 nach. ist mit dem netz auch nicht anders.



Was passiert wenn wir Zam den Kopf abschlagen? Wachsen dann auch 2 nach?!


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2012)

dann kann er ja 2x so oft den kaffee smily posten ^^


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Schule Wrynn, Schule ...


----------



## Olliruh (26. November 2012)

Hab Morgen die ersten beiden Frei )))))))))))
10:50 Schule feelsgoodman.jpg


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> dann kann er ja 2x so oft den kaffee smily posten ^^



ES GIBT NUR EINE MÖGLICHKEIT DAS HERAUSZUFINDEN! *Wie im Wahn schreit er herum, dann greift er sein Schwert und schlägt ZAM den Kopf ab, dieser fällt leblos und Blut in Fontänen spritzend zu Boden*

Hm. gleich. Gleich passiert es! *Piekst ihn mit der Schwertspitze in sein Auge*


----------



## Ogil (26. November 2012)

Was passiert? Hammertime?


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hab Morgen die ersten beiden Frei )))))))))))
> 10:50 Schule feelsgoodman.jpg



mittwoch eigentlich 10 stunden - Einstellungstest für VW - ganzen tag beurlaubt, Einstellungstest fängt um 13:30 an. YOLO, SWAG


----------



## Olliruh (26. November 2012)

GL HF


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

ty


----------



## Olliruh (26. November 2012)

yolo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2012)

#swag


----------



## Reflox (26. November 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> yolo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (26. November 2012)

YALLA!


----------



## Aun (26. November 2012)

denk dran. vw hat den sozialismus neu erfunden


----------



## Olliruh (26. November 2012)

Hat jmd hier Tauben im Gras gelesen ?


----------



## H2OTest (26. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> denk dran. vw hat den sozialismus neu erfunden



VW bezahlt am besten in der Region.


----------



## LarsW (27. November 2012)

Morgen!


----------



## Fusselkorn (27. November 2012)

Der Morgen fängt schon mal toll an: Ich bin extrem Müde weil ich kaum schlafen konnte, Habe Hunger wie ein bekloppter darf allerdings nichts essen(Blöder Ultraschall) und warte nur darauf das es 8:30 ist damit ich endlich rüber zum Arzt kann.


----------



## Konov (27. November 2012)

Morgen


----------



## H2OTest (27. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen



jaja, Studentenleben


----------



## Edou (27. November 2012)

Mhm...ich müsste auch so viel für die Schule tun, allerdings verhindert dies der möchtegern Gitarrengott in mir. :S

Wartet, da fehlte der Hashtag! #YOLO #SWAG #GIGLIFE 

xD


----------



## Aun (27. November 2012)

Edou schrieb:


> Mhm...ich müsste auch so viel für die Schule tun, allerdings verhindert dies der möchtegern Gitarrengott in mir. :S



ohhh guck mal da! internet ^^

*shotgunrausholunddurchlad*


----------



## Edou (27. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ohhh guck mal da! internet ^^
> 
> *shotgunrausholunddurchlad*



So ungefähr. Oh guck mal, Tutorials, die dein Ego eigtl nicht brauch weil du soooo genial Gitarre spielen kannst *Meme I Don't know what I'm actually doin'*. Ey wie macht der das? *Kopier* Ach mensch, das Klingt Scheiße der Noob ausm Tutorial kann nix *Ego poliert*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2012)

YOLOSWAGGER'S BACK


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2012)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/10/17/swag-syndrome-may-be-the-next-epidemic_n_1015647.html

Swag & YOLO wurden in der usa als mentale störungen anerkannt und die ersten therapie sitzungen gibt es jetzt


----------



## H2OTest (27. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> YOLOSWAGGER'S BACK



was los mein swag nigger?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> was los mein swag nigger?



Fresh like sh*t. First I YOLO'd at school (#swag) and now I YOLO at home and tomorrow i YOLO my GF.

SWAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGggG


----------



## H2OTest (27. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Fresh like sh*t. First I YOLO'd at school (#swag) and now I YOLO at home and tomorrow i YOLO my GF.
> 
> SWAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGggG



Sounds swagisch (#Yolo) Godda do some Yolo stuff @Home now (#hashtag)


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2012)

#YOLOSWAG2012


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2012)

this thread needs moar swag 

!

ok so langsam wirds mir auch zu nervig


----------



## Reflox (27. November 2012)

Ich schwör, wenn ich euer yolo swag zeugs lesen muss platzt mir der Schädel.

Sick Flöxchen is sick ._.


----------



## Aun (27. November 2012)

> Turns out it's just the weirdest form out Tourette Syndrome ever.



hah ihr seid alle behindert. trololol


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2012)

ich will jetzt nix gegen deine mutter sagen aun...YOLOSWIGGIDYSWAGGERYOLO


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hah ihr seid alle behindert. trololol



LOOK AT DAT TROLL

LOOK AT HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> LOOK AT DAT TROLL
> 
> LOOK AT HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. November 2012)

good, good. let the hate flow through you.


----------



## Reflox (27. November 2012)

Hat da etwa ein 9fag gerade.... 

IT'S HAPPENING!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Vegane Kontaktanzeige:

Wer das Chicken nicht ehrt,
ist des ....... nicht wert.


----------



## Aun (27. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Vegane Kontaktanzeige:
> 
> Wer das Chicken nicht ehrt,
> ist des ....... nicht wert.



ich kaufe ein b und löse: kartoffel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> good, good. let the hate flow through you.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. November 2012)

und nun mein schüler. setzt dich, nimm dir nen keks


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ich kaufe ein b und löse: kartoffel



Leider falsch. Es war Knollensellerie.


----------



## Aun (27. November 2012)

naja immerhin ne knolle ^^ 

hmmmmm jetzt ein brathähnchen


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hmmmmm jetzt ein brathähnchen



vielleicht sollte ich Speisekarten bebildern, statt Federvieh malen?
Paar Pommes fehlen. Obwohl, da könnten deine Kartoffeln ins Spiel kommen.

(NO-xiel Facebook-Insider-Spam)


----------



## Aun (27. November 2012)

ist schon ok so wie es ist. hab das bild schon verstanden 
hmmm stangensellerie mit dip könnt ich jetzt auch mümmeln


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ist schon ok so wie es ist. hab das bild schon verstanden



Daran hatte ich keinen Zweifel.
Ich bin kein Fleischesser-Hasser. Daher ... wenn dich mein Brathähnchen auf den Geschmack gebracht hat, dann troll ich gern weiter.
Nur wer sich unaufgefordert auf die Veggies-sind-blasse-dumme-Lümmel-Spur begibt, bekommt mit der Gemüsekeule drüber


----------



## Aun (27. November 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Daran hatte ich keinen Zweifel.
> 
> Nur wer sich unaufgefordert auf die Veggies-sind-blasse-dumme-Lümmel-Spur begibt, bekommt mit der Gemüsekeule drüber



danke in das vertrauen meiner kompetenz 

hmmm wieso hab ich grad das bild einer comicfigur vor augen, die melonen kerne mg gerecht verschießt?


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> hmmm wieso hab ich grad das bild einer comicfigur vor augen, die melonen kerne mg gerecht verschießt?



GROOOMPF (was immer das heißt), WAS für ne Vorlage! Ich check grad eben in den örtlichen Supermarkt ein, gucken, was sich da abschnappen lässt, dann gehts ans Zeichenbrett. Jahreszeitlich vielleicht eher Kürbis-Kerne.

Mal sehen, was als Zielscheibe dient. Vielleicht der verhasste Storch.


----------



## Aun (27. November 2012)

kanns kaum erwarten meine liebe


----------



## Reflox (27. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWtO0cfgewY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (27. November 2012)

oh noez, pls not rflx. my ears. ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. November 2012)

Kennt jemand vielleicht, falls es einen solchen geben sollte, den literarischen Begriff für das Kuriosum des "Lebens vor den Augen vorüberziehen bevor man stirbt"? Sowas wie ähnlich dem "Dejá Vu" Begriff?  

Und wohlwahr bin ich mir bewusst wo ich mich befinde, doch der Einfachheit halber stelle ich selbige Frage erst hier bevor ich mich auf die Suche nach einem geeigneterem Forum begebe...


----------



## Magogan (27. November 2012)

Mir wäre kein solcher Begriff bekannt, was nicht heißt, dass es keinen gibt.

Hmm, die über 500 Euro für den Prozessor haben sich echt gelohnt, der ist extrem schnell Oo


----------



## Aun (27. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, die über 500 Euro für den Prozessor haben sich echt gelohnt, der ist extrem schnell Oo



kannste jetzt minecraft auf 1900 und auswärts mit reality 3d spielen?


----------



## Reflox (27. November 2012)

Der kauft sich weiss ich nicht was und let's playt Minecraft ich glaubs ja nicht.


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2012)

Tja wozu schon Far Cry 3 oder Black Ops2 spielen wenn man so grafische Perlen wie Minecraft spielen kann.


----------



## Reflox (27. November 2012)

Minecraft hat die bessere Grafik als Crysis 27!


----------



## Aun (27. November 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Minecraft hat die schlechtere Grafik als Tetris 1!



fixd


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2012)

Crysis 3 wird der Ubershit...oida dieses 6-Minuten Gameplay Video, da bin ich ausnahmsweise mal fast aufn Videospiel gekommen. :>

Aber Minecraft ist besser!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2012)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUU

Mein WoW Account wurde gehackt, was für spackos -.-*

#swagginanyway


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2012)

Haha Mongo, ich spiel zwar nicht mehr aber...Authenticator!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2012)

Der ist ja das Problem, ich hatte vorher nie einen.

Sind bloß neidisch auf meinen SWÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄG


----------



## Legendary (27. November 2012)

Tja ich hatte einen und der war wirklich seine 5 (!!) Euro wert...hat mir viel Ärger erspart.  Aber mei...wer Stress braucht hat son Ding halt nicht und ein PW das Puffreis123 heißt.


----------



## Magogan (27. November 2012)

Ich zocke auch andere Spiele, ich mache nicht nur Let's Plays ^^

Aber ich könnte theoretisch - sofern ich ein passendes Programm hätte - während des Aufnehmens in Echtzeit rendern und hätte danach direkt ein H.264-codiertes und -komprimiertes Video ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> während des Aufnehmens in Echtzeit rendern und hätte danach direkt ein H.264-codiertes und -komprimiertes Video ^^



hört sich hawt an


----------



## Magogan (27. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> hört sich hawt an


Naja, wäre schon toll, wenn ich danach nicht mehr nochmal in etwa die Zeit warten muss, die ich aufgenommen habe - also 2 Stunden Aufnahme -> 2 Stunden für's Aufnehmen + 2 Stunden rendern ...

Das Hochladen dauert nur noch ewig, blödes Internet ^^


----------



## Fakebook (27. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mein WoW Account wurde gehackt, was für spackos -.-*



Ich würd´s nicht mal merken.
Vielleicht an der Zeit, mal das Abo zu kündigen. Ganze 2 1/2 Stunden 'geWOPt' (ist doch die aktuelle Version, oder?)


----------



## schneemaus (28. November 2012)

Guten Morgähn!

Wieso stell ich mir eigentlich nen Wecker, wenn ich entweder um 3 so hochschrecke, dass ich nicht mehr pennen kann oder das Ganze um halb 6 oder 6? Brauch ich mir auch keinen Wecker für viertel vor 7 stellen... Aber wehe, ich würd's mal vergessen, dann würd ich wahrscheinlich hochkant verpennen


----------



## LarsW (28. November 2012)

Morgen..Boah,ich hasse das Gefühl,wenn man vom Schlafdreck was im Auge zu haben scheint.Bei jedem blinzeln zwickt es.


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2012)

Erzähl mal lieber von deinem Date


----------



## LarsW (28. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Erzähl mal lieber von deinem Date



Der Gentleman genießt und schweigt. :3


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2012)

Also nichts war..


----------



## H2OTest (28. November 2012)

haha xD


----------



## Reflox (28. November 2012)

hey Al, bin ich hier falsch?


----------



## LarsW (28. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Also nichts war..



Natürlich nicht- ich denke aber,ich hätte die Erlaubnis gehabt.



H2OTest schrieb:


> haha xD


----------



## Konov (28. November 2012)

Morgen zusammen!



LarsW schrieb:


> Der Gentleman genießt und schweigt. :3



Wo lernt man eigtl. so ein Topmodel kennen? Und sind die nicht total arrogante Bitches?


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2012)

Warum macht man dann nichts?
Du hättest sie Schwängern können und damit ihre Karriere ruinieren können!



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wo lernt man eigtl. so ein Topmodel kennen? Und sind die nicht total arrogante Bitches? [/font][font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Als Fotograf? [/font]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. November 2012)

Moin.

Ich fahr jetzt zur Uni. Mal schaun was da so geht.


----------



## Konov (28. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Als Fotograf? [/font]



AHA!

Naja ist halt nicht jeder Fotograf ^^
Hatte mal nen Arbeitgeber der war auch fotograf und hat studentinnen abgelichtet, sah aber selbst aus wie ne Karre Mist, der hätte sicher keine abbekommen von denen


----------



## LarsW (28. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen zusammen!
> 
> 
> 
> Wo lernt man eigtl. so ein Topmodel kennen? Und sind die nicht total arrogante Bitches?



Morgen!
Und kennengelernt über drei Ecken auf ´ne WG Party.Also hat gar nichts mit meinem Job zu tun.
Und mit der "arrogant" Nummer bin ich auch losgezogen..bis ist festgestellt habe,dass Sie alles ist- nur nicht arrogant.


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2012)

Ich hab mich aber auch mal richtig gut angezogen, hab einen charmantischen Blick ins Gesicht gepappt etc und bin einfach zu so einer Party gegangen.
Wenn man dazu noch gut aussieht, kommt man sogar rein 

So kannste dann auch so Frauen kennenlernen


----------



## LarsW (28. November 2012)

True Story. 
Jedenfalls möchte Sie einen zweiten,gemeinsamen Abend..und trotzdem halte ich jede reelle Chance für utopisch.


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2012)

Wieso?
Das sind auch nur Frauen, also ran da. Zu verlieren hat man doch eh nichts :>


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2012)

Morgen

Dies ist ne seltsame Woche...seltsame Dinge passieren...alles seltsam. Aber egal, hab ein super Weihnachtsgeschenk für nen Freund gemacht: 24 kleine Fläschchen mit 24 unterschiedlichen alkoholischen Getränken drin. Auf jedem Fläschchen steht ne Nummer. Jeden Tag trinkt er das entsprechende Fläschchen und muss raten was drin war. Dann sag ich ihm, was es wirklich war. Am Ende des Monats ist er vermutlich Alkoholiker, aber mir egal


----------



## LarsW (28. November 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Das sind auch nur Frauen, also ran da. Zu verlieren hat man doch eh nichts :>



Weil das Mädel einfach der helle Wahnsinn ist.
Aber das denke ich halt auch..gerade weil´ne reelle Chance für mich utopisch ist,geht man da ein wenig lockerer mit um.
Und genau das denken wohl sicher sehr viele..und keiner kommt aus´m Arsch.


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Weil das Mädel einfach der helle Wahnsinn ist.
> Aber das denke ich halt auch..gerade weil´ne reelle Chance für mich utopisch ist,geht man da ein wenig lockerer mit um.
> Und genau das denken wohl sicher sehr viele..und keiner kommt aus´m Arsch.


Manowar hat schon Recht, im schlimmsten Fall gibts nen Korb, aber was solls, den kann man auch von ner Durchschnittsfrau oder ner Unterdurchschnittsfrau erhalten


----------



## Konov (28. November 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Und kennengelernt über drei Ecken auf ´ne WG Party.Also hat gar nichts mit meinem Job zu tun.
> Und mit der "arrogant" Nummer bin ich auch losgezogen..bis ist festgestellt habe,dass Sie alles ist- nur nicht arrogant.



Klingt nach der absoluten Traumfrau... da musste ich leider andere Erfahrungen machen

Meiner Erfahrung nach gilt, je schlanker und hübscher die Frau, desto arroganter werden sie 
Subjektive Schönheit mal außen vorgelassen


Aber freut mich für dich und ich stimme den anderen zu - einfach ran gehen im zweifel.... mehr alsn Korb kriegen kann nicht passieren und da kommt man drüber weg!


----------



## Manowar (28. November 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Und genau das denken wohl sicher sehr viele..und keiner kommt aus´m Arsch.



Öhm Sorry, aber das stimmt nun wirklich nicht.
Ich weiß, das sich meine Story ziemlich erfunden anhört, aber das ist das Problem bei ner guten Geschichte. 
Gute Stories liegen ungefähr 1mm neben einer Lüge..der Unterschied macht da meist wirklich der Arsch 

Viele Leute müssten sich einfach mal Eier wachsen lassen, damit bekommt man Chancen, die einfach bombe sind. 
Ist aber nicht so, als ob man dann nicht auf die Fresse fallen könnte - aber das Leben wird spannender!


----------



## LarsW (28. November 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Klingt nach der absoluten Traumfrau... da musste ich leider andere Erfahrungen machen
> 
> Meiner Erfahrung nach gilt, je schlanker und hübscher die Frau, desto arroganter werden sie
> Subjektive Schönheit mal außen vorgelassen
> ...



Traumfrau ist vielleicht immer so´n Begriff..aber Sie kommt sicher schon sehr nah dran.
Meine Erfahrung nach gilt: Die hübschesten Frauen,sind mit den größten,arschigen Vollpfosten zusammen.Ich denke unsere Theorien bauen aufeinander auf. 

Aber so ist der Plan: Attacke!


----------



## Doofkatze (28. November 2012)

„Mein Mann musste sogar seine feste Stelle kündigen, um sich um Oda Maluma kümmern zu können“, sagt die PR-Managerin.


WUAHAHA


----------



## Davatar (28. November 2012)

Hahaha, der Satz des Tages "And then happend ELECTRONIC ARTS *dundunduuuuuuuuun*"


----------



## H2OTest (28. November 2012)

aufgeregt, aufgeregt gnah -.-


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2012)

Trotz neuem Prozessor kann ich bei Minecraft nicht alle Einstellung auf das Maximum stellen, ohne dass es ruckelt. Ich habe allerdings auch Optifine installiert sowie ein 256x256 px Texturenpaket ^^

Anscheinend geht das gar nicht, dafür braucht man wohl einen Nasa-Rechner ^^

Achja, und eben hat einer von UPS ein Paket für einen Nachbarn (3. Stock) bei mir (Erdgeschoss) abgegeben. 2 Minuten später kam der Nachbar vorbei und hat das Paket abgeholt xD

Da war wohl jemand zu faul, die Treppen hinauf zu laufen ^^


----------



## H2OTest (28. November 2012)

blah blah mag wünshc mir lieber glück für den einstellungstest


----------



## LarsW (28. November 2012)

Glück brauchen nur Leute die nix drauf haben,und Muschis.


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meine shami nach dem aufgebrezelt buff vom ingi geschenke bot ^^


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2012)

AAAAAH!!! Scheiße ist diese Pizza SCHARF!!!!! Ich glaube, ich brenne!!!!! AAAH!


----------



## Konov (28. November 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Traumfrau ist vielleicht immer so´n Begriff..aber Sie kommt sicher schon sehr nah dran.
> Meine Erfahrung nach gilt: Die hübschesten Frauen,sind mit den größten,arschigen Vollpfosten zusammen.Ich denke unsere Theorien bauen aufeinander auf.
> 
> Aber so ist der Plan: Attacke!



Heute erst wieder eine wunderschöne Frau in der Uni gesehen. Ich direkt hin und gefragt ob sie mal mit mir nen Kaffee trinken geht.

Antwort: Hab leider schon nen Freund.


Tja immer dasselbe in letzter Zeit


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2012)

Bei mir wärst du damit auch nicht erfolgreich - abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht auf Männer stehe, trinke ich auch keinen Kaffee ^^


----------



## H2OTest (28. November 2012)

huh geschaft


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2012)

Sylvester sind meine Freundin und ich ein Jahr zusammen, normalerweise halten meine Beziehungen immer nur ein halbes Jahr oder vllt knapp ein Jahr, aber scheint, dass sie ne Ausnahme ist <3

FEEL TE SWAGGGGGGggG


----------



## Magogan (28. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sylvester sind meine Freundin und ich ein Jahr zusammen, normalerweise halten meine Beziehungen immer nur ein halbes Jahr oder vllt knapp ein Jahr, aber scheint, dass sie ne Ausnahme ist <3
> 
> FEEL TE SWAGGGGGGggG


Wenn du so weiter machst mit dem Swag, verlässt sie dich vielleicht, ich finde das zumindest nervig ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2012)

Hier haste'n Keks dafür:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn du so weiter machst mit dem Swag, verlässt sie dich vielleicht, ich finde das zumindest nervig ^^



YOLO fällt mir da nur ein.

Ich will nur nerven, und manche regen sich da ja künstlich auf.  

Und danke Selor, schneide ich gleich aus!


----------



## Reflox (28. November 2012)

,___,
[O.o]
/)__)
-"--"- O RLY?

,___,
[¬.¬]
/)__)
-"--"- YA RLY

||_||
[O.O]
/)__)
-"--"- NO WAI!!!!!


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> YOLO



Y ou
O bviously
L ike
O wls


----------



## Reflox (28. November 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefanru (29. November 2012)

guten morgen !


----------



## Konov (29. November 2012)

moinsen


----------



## Davatar (29. November 2012)

Morgen!

Wenn sieben Ziegen sieben Fliegen besiegen, mutieren sieben Ziegen zu fliegenden Ziegen.


----------



## Aun (29. November 2012)

dafuq? ^^

so 2 tage krankgeschrieben zum beinschonen..... *kotz*


----------



## ego1899 (29. November 2012)

Wieso denn das?

Stell dich nicht so an, du hast doch 2!


----------



## Aun (29. November 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wieso denn das?
> 
> Stell dich nicht so an, du hast doch 2!



weil knie knie kaputt that´s why. guck in den aufreger von gestern. ging heute garnicht und bin zum arzt


----------



## Reflox (29. November 2012)

Kannst ja auf einem Bein stehen. Immer diese Ausreden hier


----------



## Doofkatze (29. November 2012)

Ich liebe sie nicht mehr
Sie behandelt mich wie Dreck
Früher liebte ich nichts so sehr wie sie
Jetzt will ich nur noch weg

Sie meckert immerzu 
und quält mich bis aufs Blut
Ganz egal was ich auch tu'
Sie findet es nicht gut.

Sie ist ein wahrer Drachen
ein gemeiner und perfider
Ich muss dem ein Ende machen
doch ich sage immer wieder:

"Ja Schatz, du hast natürlich Recht
Ja Schatz, ja ich weiß, das war schlecht
Ja Schatz, nein ich möchte keinen Streit
Ja Schatz, es tut mir schrecklich leid."

Das kann doch gar nicht sein
Ich meine "nein" und sage "Ja"
Das war schon immer mein Problem
Auch damals vorm Altar

Der Teufel soll sie holen!
Sie bringt mich noch ins Grab.
Doch ein Freund hat mir empfohlen:
Mensch, hak' die Sache doch mal ab

Na klar! Genau! Die Idee ist genial!
Na warte, Frau.
Wenn du mich wieder mal mit deiner spitzen Zunge piesackst,
Hack' ich die Sache ab, mit der Axt!

Auch wenn du dann Reue beteuerst, hahaha,
Zu Spät! Ich hol die Axt!
Das war das letzte Mal, dass du rumzukeifen wagst, weil
Ich hab'n Beil

Ich will dass du winselnd in dir zusammensackst,
Wenn ich vor dir stehe, mit der Axt!
Weil du unentwegt an meinen Nerven nagst
mit der Axt,
Weil du mich mit plumpen Plackereien plagst
mit der Axt
Weil du alle meine Freunde mir verjagst
Weil die Axt das einzige ist was da noch hilfst,
Wenn du mich fragst

Ich stell mir grade vor
Ich schneide ihr ein Ohr
ab
Ach was, papperlapapp
Ich schneide beide ab!

Ich schwinge, guter Dinge
Meine Axt, und singe
als ich mit der Klinge
Deinen Hals durchdringe


Ich treibe eine Kluft durch Luft- und Speiseröhre
zertrenne Muskelstränge
Wobei ich leise höre
wie schön dir doch im Nacken
deine Knochen knacken

Doch genug der Worte, Taten warten.

Ich gehe in das Bauhaus und suche mit bedacht
Eine Axt für meine Frau aus und warte auf die Nacht

Ich schleich mich in ihr Zimmer
Da liegt sie tief im Schlaf
Auf ihrem Bett, wie immer
Und schlummert still und brav

Der Wind bläst in die Gardine und ich  freu mich: "Gleich geschieht's."
Da sagt sie mit verschlafener Miene: "Tür zu, hier ziehts!"
"Ja Schatz natürlich, ich mach die Türe zu.
Ja Schatz, sofort Schatz, dann hast du deine Ruh'.
Ja Schatz, ich hab auch das Fenster zugemacht.
Ja Schatz, ich geh schon, gute Nacht."

Naja was solls, hack ich halt Holz.


----------



## Olliruh (29. November 2012)

Grade neue persönliche Bestzeit geschwommen ))


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2012)

oh boy


----------



## Olliruh (29. November 2012)

50 Meter in 31 Sekunden


----------



## H2OTest (29. November 2012)

heute erstmal wieder ein bisschen hmm wie soll ich das nennen? - Auf meinen Rechten rumgepocht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2012)

Da denkt man(n), man versteht die Weiber, aber nö. 

anyway




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FWtO0cfgewY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (29. November 2012)

HA! Bei dem video war ich schneller, du Stalker


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vX4jd3yrsM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (30. November 2012)

Morgen, eeeeiskalt *bibber*


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Schnee :3


----------



## Ogil (30. November 2012)

Eeeek - hier auch Eis heute Morgen. Und ich such schon seit ein paar Tagen den Super-Deluxe-Eiskratzer den ich die letzten Jahre hatte, konnte ihn aber nicht finden :<


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Es schneit immer noch. Igendwie will ich nicht nach hause fahren ._.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2012)

Morgen!

Verpennt -.-
...ich wünscht bei uns gäbs mehr Schnee, dann hätt ich wengistens ne gute Ausrede gehabt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. November 2012)

In der Schule erstmal übergeben + immer noch Stress mit der Freundin, könnte gleich nochmal kotzen ... .__.

Reflox hast schon deinen PC ?


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Noch nicht. Kommt vermutlich erst 14:00 Uhr 

Vorallem bin ich noch auf der "Arbeit". ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. November 2012)

Far Cry 3 Coop ogogogo


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Ich kann nicht schneller


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. November 2012)

Muss es auch noch erstmal kaufen bzw nen Shop finden, der es günstig anbietet. Gamekeyz.biz bietet es für 27 € an, nur klappt es dort nicht mit der Altersverifizierung, da ich den neuen Personalausweis habe, und die den Alten brauchen mit der ID druff. Mal gucken.


----------



## Davatar (30. November 2012)

Muarrrrr!

Hab die 14$, die ich beim Release vom Diablo3-Geldshop damals bekommen hab ins Humble THQ-Bundle investiert. Davon gingen 1$ an Humble Bundle, 1$ an THQ und 12$ an die Charity ^^
Dann war das bescheuerte Geldsystem von D3 ja doch noch für was gut. Und da mich von den 7 Spielen eh nur zwei interessieren, find ich den Preis angemessen, wenn man ihn mit anderen Steam-Aktionen vergleicht.


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muss es auch noch erstmal kaufen bzw nen Shop finden, der es günstig anbietet. Gamekeyz.biz bietet es für 27 € an, nur klappt es dort nicht mit der Altersverifizierung, da ich den neuen Personalausweis habe, und die den Alten brauchen mit der ID druff. Mal gucken.



vorallem gehts mir aufn Sack, dass ich erstmal Win 8 umschalten muss und ich keine ahnung habe wie


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2012)

hmm nachher vllt noch planetside zocken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm nachher vllt noch planetside zocken



Hast schon getestet ?


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2012)

lade grade noch runter

ahja:

Ich hab kein Bock in der kälte zu friern - NEIN!


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> lade grade noch runter
> 
> ahja:
> 
> Ich hab kein Bock in der kälte zu friern - NEIN!



wat meinen die bei der registrierung eigtl mit stationname?


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2012)

kein Plan hab einfach einen meiner 2 Namen benutz die ich benutze


----------



## Reflox (30. November 2012)

Los 10 Minuten, geht endlich rum!


----------



## Konov (30. November 2012)

Heute wars scheißen kalt bei der arbeit, den Rohbau einer Sparkassen Filiale vermessen 

Natürlich alles offen und es hat schön gezogen. 
Naja gleich erstmal zum Griechen, schön was spachteln ^^


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2012)

die könnte uns rabatt auf essen geben weil die griechen kriegen den hals nicht voll und kriegen schon wieder geld und wir deutsche verlieren 12 mio Euro


----------



## Selor Kiith (30. November 2012)

So... Barry Tenderloin, ein Feierabendbierchen und nun weiterschreiben


----------



## Magogan (30. November 2012)

Ich musste Windows über Telefon aktivieren WTF!!!

Kennt das noch wer? Diese komische Telefonaktivierung?


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

dann wollen wir doch mal planetside testen ^^


----------



## Wynn (30. November 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich musste Windows über Telefon aktivieren WTF!!!
> 
> Kennt das noch wer? Diese komische Telefonaktivierung?



jopp


----------



## Aun (30. November 2012)

ok planetside wird wieder deinstalliert.... super spieleidee, aber:
es läd stunden, es ruckelt bei mir selbst auf low, wobei ich skyrim max details spiele. und durch die 5 std tutorials guck ich mich nicht um nen plan zu haben...


----------



## H2OTest (30. November 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ok planetside wird wieder deinstalliert.... super spieleidee, aber:
> es läd stunden, es ruckelt bei mir selbst auf low, wobei ich skyrim max details spiele. und durch die 5 std tutorials guck ich mich nicht um nen plan zu haben...




Ruckelt? - Ich spiele auf high ohne Probleme .. naja das spiel selber ist speziell, da muss man erstmal drauf klar kommen


----------



## Fakebook (30. November 2012)

Nabend die Damen!

Hab heute eine Mahnung vom Chef bekommen, da ich zu lange gearbeitet habe.
Das hört man gern! (Und lässt sich auch schnell ändern)


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2012)

Good Morning Vietnam und Förster im Wald!

Draußen ist es dunkler als je zuvor dieses Jahr, dazu herrscht sibirische Kälte *bibba*

Außerdem bin ich sowieso halb erkältet - na dann mal raus ins Gefecht würde ich sagen.


Live von der Front berichtet euer Postman 
Ich wünsche angenehme Bettruhe


----------



## Magogan (1. Dezember 2012)

So, Adventskalender aufgemacht: Lecker Schokolade mit Benzin-Geschmack.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Dezember 2012)

Morgen!

Meine blöde Trigeminus-Neuralgie geht nich weg -.- Jetzt darf ich demnächst ins Schädel-MRT


----------



## Magogan (1. Dezember 2012)

> [font=arial, sans-serif]hey dude,[/font][font=arial, sans-serif]
> just wanted to send you a quick message about a voucher i saw on FB
> 
> i really like your video upload so I thought i would tell you about it.
> ...


Mensch, der mag aber die Videos von sehr vielen Leuten ...


----------



## Legendary (1. Dezember 2012)

Servas ihr Gesichtsbananen. 

Ganze Nacht Daten kopiert juhu  

Etz woas I ned wos I doa soi.


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2012)

Endlich Zeit für FarCry <3


----------



## Firun (1. Dezember 2012)

Endlich Zeit für XCOM <3


----------



## Derulu (1. Dezember 2012)

Endlich Zeit für Arbeit ..I..


----------



## Firun (1. Dezember 2012)

Derulu schrieb:


> Endlich Zeit für Arbeit ..I..



Go ! Go ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Dezember 2012)

Holla die Waldfee war das ein Abend....Kopf brummt immernoch ein bisschen, froh überhaupt heil nach Hause gekommen zu sein bei den Mengen die ich getrunken habe xD


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2012)

sean lebt ^^


----------



## Reflox (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss ein neues Headset kaufen, bin aber zu faul in die Stadt zu gehen


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2012)

Doch kein FarCry, dank nem Fuckup von Nvidia ... auch kein AC3 .. kein Black Ops 2 ... kein Hitman. Verabschiedet sich alles mit Crashes ..


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2012)

@zam

haste noch deine alte karte ?

@reflox

dafür gibts doch amazon und co ^^

endlich haben die radio mitschnitte vom finnischen radio es bei youtube geschafft wo die songs covern <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gnx-Vx3F_Y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2012)

Glühwein schlürfen um 12 Uhr ist doch was tolles 

Moinsen!


----------



## Magogan (1. Dezember 2012)

Was habt ihr nur alle mit eurem Alkohol? Trinkt lieber Milch, ist gesünder ^^


----------



## Thoor (1. Dezember 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1GHkZ7XiWw

das Lied passt gerade perfekt.

Nach 1.5 Jahren wo ich wirklich ALLES und mehr getan habe serviert sie mich von heute auf morgen ab und ist einfach nur noch eiskalt.

Naja, soll sie bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst, ich bin fertig mit ihr. Miststück!

kkthxbye


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2012)

YOL... ne ich lass es. Mago geht also aufn Weihnachtsmarkt um Milch zu trinken...


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=H1GHkZ7XiWw




Coole Mucke!

Und mein Beileid


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> YOL... ne ich lass es. Mago geht also aufn Weihnachtsmarkt um Milch zu trinken...



Das steht heute auch noch an, aber ohne Milch


----------



## Magogan (1. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das steht heute auch noch an, aber ohne Milch


Was habt ihr gegen Milch? Ist ja schlimm Oo


----------



## Magogan (1. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, die Schokolade im Adventskalender schmeckt nicht ... ich hätte mal doch nicht das billige E10 kaufen sollen, sondern das teure Super Plus ^^


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was habt ihr gegen Milch? Ist ja schlimm Oo



Ich hab die schon als Kind nicht gemocht. 

P.s.: Egal in welchen Zusammenhang - keine Nippel - Danke. Der Poster weiß schon warum .. *g*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab die schon als Kind nicht gemocht.



/same. Außer mit Kakaopulver.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Dezember 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1GHkZ7XiWw
> 
> das Lied passt gerade perfekt.
> 
> ...



Krasse Geschichte. 

Btw: Maronen sind das beste auf den Märkten!


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab die schon als Kind nicht gemocht.
> 
> P.s.: Egal in welchen Zusammenhang - keine Nippel - Danke. Der Poster weiß schon warum .. *g*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SAibhh1Uyxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (1. Dezember 2012)

btw kennt hier jemand sons of anarchy? C:


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Dezember 2012)

Naja, "kennen"... In der Werbung gesehen und dann entschieden "Nicht schauen" :S


----------



## Reflox (1. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Doch kein FarCry, dank nem Fuckup von Nvidia ... auch kein AC3 .. kein Black Ops 2 ... kein Hitman. Verabschiedet sich alles mit Crashes ..



Dann hätte ich gar keine neue Karte gebraucht? Naja, jetzt hab ich den viel besseren PC als vorher :3


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2012)

naja wenn der treiber gefixt kannst farcry auf vollen details spielen ^^


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2012)

KURBEL GEFIXED, MORGEN WIEDER BIKOOOORN


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2012)

bei schnee ?


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> bei schnee ?


Solange keine fiesen EIsflächen da sind kann man (wenns natürlich keine 2m hoch ist^^) super im Schnee fahren. 
Macht mMn auch extrem Spaß durch ne schöne weiße Landschaft zu fahren, an Bächen entlang, die halb zugefroren sind.


----------



## Konov (1. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> bei schnee ?



Hier liegt keiner.... paar Flocken hats gegeben aber ist alles weggeschmolzen.
ist höchstens bissl glatt aber solange man vorsichtig ist, kein thema


----------



## schneemaus (2. Dezember 2012)

Ohje, hier schneit's so hart und das in der Stadt... Und ich kenn doch die Städter hier, wo's fast nie schneit bzw. wenn, dann mal drei Flocken und nix bleibt liegen... Die können dann alle kein Auto mehr fahren etc. Hoff ich mal, dass es entweder bald aufhört oder bis morgen früh alles geräumt ist, wenn ich Bus fahren muss... Ausnahmsweise wünsch ich mir die Zeiten auf dem Land zurück, da hat man sich morgens ins eigene Auto gesetzt, ist über die geschlossene Schneedecke halt bissl langsamer gefahren und hat seine Ruhe gehabt


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2012)

Morgen 

Trotz erkältung gehts mit dem bike raus bald, und jetzt liegt hier auch schnee. Schmilzt aber schon soweit ich das beurteilen kann...


----------



## Tilbie (2. Dezember 2012)

Moin.

Bei uns liegt noch kein Schnee


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Juten Toch!


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X5qe0oay3Eo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Haha nen Kumpel von mir. Könnt ich mal eure Meinung hören


----------



## Konov (2. Dezember 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Haha nen Kumpel von mir. Könnt ich mal eure Meinung hören



Sehr professionell... nur an der Stimme kann er noch arbeiten würd ich sagen
Klingt noch etwas Kindlich ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Scheiße.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Scheiße.



Aber er hat ne Maske auf... da hat er schonmal die ganzen Hipster Mädchen an der Angel  Ne mal ehrlich, die Stimme ist noch bisschen schwach, ansonsten in Ordnung.


----------



## H2OTest (2. Dezember 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



mir gefällt die stimme nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Dezember 2012)

Haha er ist 15 vllt liegts daran


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2012)

Rrrrrrrrrrrrrronald Wwwwweasly ? It's LeviosAAAAAAAAAAAAAH.


----------



## Legendary (2. Dezember 2012)

Oh stop it Ron!


----------



## stefanru (2. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## Reflox (2. Dezember 2012)

Ein Glas Wein.


----------



## Fakebook (3. Dezember 2012)

Juten Morgen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (3. Dezember 2012)

Ich will keinen Schnee schippen. Ich weiß was darunter lauert.....


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2012)

moin ihr luschen, grad feierabend... in deutschland muss es ziemlich früh sein, wa  schnee soll viel liegen... davon merk ich hier nichts, 25° hier und es ist 7 uhr abends


----------



## LarsW (3. Dezember 2012)

Was machst du denn,Arosk bzw. WO machst du was? 

Morgen im übrigen,
Wochenende hinter mir.Durfte Freitag und Samstag Nacht arbeiten.Immerhin Freitag ´nen Mädel kennen gelernt..


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Morgen im übrigen,
> Wochenende hinter mir.Durfte Freitag und Samstag Nacht arbeiten.Immerhin Freitag ´nen Mädel kennen gelernt..



Dachte du hast das Topmodel an der angel? ^^

Morgen zusammen


----------



## H2OTest (3. Dezember 2012)

Ahja zur 5. ist schon geil.


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ahja zur 5. ist schon geil.




Oder einen großen Haufen auf die soziologische Theorie Vorlesung zu machen


----------



## LarsW (3. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dachte du hast das Topmodel an der angel? ^^



Nach wie vor: Eine reelle Chance ist komplett utopisch.Ich denke der gemeinsame Abend war auch rein freundschaftlicher Natur.Dafür kommt da bisher zu wenig..
Ich sehe es halt ziemlich entspannt,und mache mir da wenig Hoffnung. 

Morgen im übrigen!


----------



## stefanru (3. Dezember 2012)

moin moin!


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Nach wie vor: Eine reelle Chance ist komplett utopisch.Ich denke der gemeinsame Abend war auch rein freundschaftlicher Natur.Dafür kommt da bisher zu wenig..
> Ich sehe es halt ziemlich entspannt,und mache mir da wenig Hoffnung.
> 
> Morgen im übrigen!



Na dann trotzdem toi toi toi...


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Was machst du denn,Arosk bzw. WO machst du was?



In Australien, arbeiten


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2012)

kangurus zählen ?


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2012)

ich muss stecker reinhauen.


----------



## Davatar (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallöle!

Es ist grad so ein Moment in dem ich nur über mich selbst lachen kann, denn aufgeregt hab ich mich bereits den ganzen Morgen lang. Die Geschichte müsst Ihr jetzt kurz lesen:
Also, um 08:00 hatte ich ein Vorstellungsgespräch. Klug wie ich bin, nahm ich extra nen früheren Bus, damit ich auch noch rechtzeitig kommen würde, falls der Verspätung hätte. Ich weiss nicht so recht was mich geritten hat, aber ich schätz mal es war einfach der Montag Morgen, denn aus irgend nem mir völlig unerklärlichen Grund nahm ich den falschen Bus und fuhr in die falsche Richtung...als ich den Fehler bemerkte wars schon zu spät, ich konnte nur noch umsteigen und wieder zurückfahren. Schnell realisierte ich, dass ich zu spät kommen würde. Also schrieb ich ne SMS in der stand, ich hätte 10-15 Minuten Verspätung.
_Das macht sich ja schonmal schlecht bei nem Vorstellungsgespräch, aber die Geschichte geht weiter..._
Als ich dann am Zielort, bzw. der Zielortschaft ankam, dacht ich "Jetzt bist eh schon zu spät, also nimmst halt n Taxi, dann wirds wenigstens nicht soo wahnsinnig spät" (Notwendige Hintergrundinformation: Ich vermeide es grundsätzlich ein Taxi zu nehmen, wenns irgendwie möglich ist). Also wollt ich in das einzige Taxi, das da stand, einsteigen. Jedoch weit und breit kein Fahrer in Sicht..."na dann laufst Du halt", dacht ich mir, schliesslich sah das auf der Karte nicht so weit aus. Unterwegs erhielt ich einen Anruf, wo ich denn bliebe. Mein SMS war offenbar nicht angekommen...danke Technologie... .. .. . Dann tatsächlich, um 08:10 Uhr kam ich an der Adresse an. Allerdings war die Strecke doch weiter als ich gedacht hatte, also war ich 2/3 der Strecke gerannt und nun völlig ausser Atem.
_Das macht sich ja auch nicht sehr gut, wenn man verschwitzt und kaputt an nem Vorstellungsgespräch erscheint, aber die Geschichte geht weiter...
_Ich stand also nun vor dem Gebäude und stellte fest: "Das ist kein Geschäftsgebäude, das ist ein Wohnblock!" Aber die Adresse stimmte, die Strasse stimmte, die Ortschaft stimmte, die Nummer stimmte, hab ich schonmal gesagt, dass die Adresse stimmte? Wie dem auch sei, ich rief an und meinte "Ich finde das Gebäude nicht"
_Das macht sich nicht so gut, wenn man zu doof ist, den Eingang des künftigen Arbeitgebers zu finden, aber die Geschichte geht weiter...
_Rasch fanden wir raus, dass ich an der falschen Adresse war. Glücklicherweise konnte jedoch niemand so genau sagen, woher ich diese Adresse bekommen hatte, somit schiebe ich diesen Fehler mal dem zu, der den Termin organisiert hat (also nicht ich). Jedenfalls fragte ich, ob ich denn überhaupt noch kommen sollte oder ob mein schlechter Eindruck bereits so stark sei, dass eh nichts mehr zu retten sei. Kulant meinte er, wir bekämen das schon noch irgendwie hin, ich solle einfach schauen, dass ich bald auftauche. Er gab mir eine Viertelstunde. Mittlerweile war halb neun.
Klug wie ich war, dacht ich mir, "Wenn Du jetzt läufst riskierst Du Dich zu verlaufen oder vielleicht ist die Strecke doch viel weiter als Deine Karte behauptet" - An dieser Stelle möchte ich noch betonen, wie beschi**en die iPhone-Maps tatsächlich sind. Die taugen echt nichts! - Da ich natürlich keine Taxidienstnummer auswendig kannte, rief ich der Vermittlung an und liess mich weiterleiten. Beim Taxidienst nahm niemand ab, also wurde ich wieder zur Vermittlung umgeleitet, die mich wiederum zu einem anderen Vermittlungsdienst umleitete. Der Taxifahrer verstand kein Wort von dem was ich sagte, einerseits durch seine "tollen" Deutschkenntnisse und andererseits durch den schlechten Empfang. Als ich aufgelegt hatte, wusste ich nicht wirklich ob jetzt ein Taxi kommt oder nicht. Ich hoffte einfach das Beste und dachte "schlimmer kanns ja nicht mehr werden". Die ganze Telefoniererei hatte 5 Minuten gedauert und so wie ich den Taxifahrer verstanden hatte, meinte er, er sei in 5 Minuten da. Das hätte bedeutet, dass noch 5 Minuten von der Viertelstunde übrig bleiben würden..."Wäre ich doch besser gelaufen", dacht ich mir. In dem Moment erschien auf der anderen Strassenseite ein Taxi. Ich winkte ihm zu, er fuhr heran und ich stieg ein. Ich war schon beinahe glücklich, dass endlich mal was so läuft wie es soll, da meinte er "Ah und wo liegt diese Strasse?"..."Wie wo liegt diese Strasse, haben Sie kein Navi?" Offenbar nicht...Tolle Sache...Also zückte ich mein Handy und erklärte ihm wo er langfahren soll oder zumindest wo meine bescheuerte iMap behauptete, wie müssten langfahren. Unterdessen erhielt ich einen Anruf "Ich bin Taxifahrer, bin an die Adresse, wo sind Sie?" Als ich dann meinte, ich sei ins Taxi gestiegen, das bei mir angehalten hätte, weil ich dachte, das sei von seiner Taxigesellschaft, hörte ich nur noch ein Piepen am Telefon. Aber das war mir ziemlich egal. Schliesslich galt es immernoch, die Zieladresse zu finden. Als wir also endlich angekommen waren, bezahlte ich den Taxifahrer, stieg aus, sah das Gebäude und realisierte, dass zwischen dem Zielgebäude und mir eine grosse Baustelle lag. Rundherum laufen ging nicht, also versuchte ich es mit hindurchlaufen (Das hab ich in China gelernt: Solange keine Wachmänner da sind kann man grundsätzlich durch jede Baustelle laufen. Die Bauarbeiter schimpfen dann schon, wenns gefährlich ist.). Natürlich war die Baustelle komplett umzäunt und ich musste wieder umkehren. Als ich beim Baustelleneingang ankam, stand da wieder der Taxifahrer und meinte, das sei die falsche Strasse, er hätte eine auf der anderen Seite der Bahngleise gesehn, die genauso hiess wie die wo ich hinmüsse. Also stieg ich ein, wir fuhren weiter - oder besser gesagt zurück - an die besagte Strasse und stellten einerseits fest, dass das Zielgebäude nicht an dieser Strasse lag und andererseits, dass das eine Sackgasse war. Also wieder zurück, dann an der Baustelle vorbei und durch irgendwelche Wege durch, bei denen ich mir nicht so ganz sicher bin, ob man da eigentlich langfahren darf...Eeeendlich kamen wir an, ganz genau um 8:45 Uhr. Wie wir diese Strecke in ca 7 Minuten mit dem Taxi geschafft hatten, ist mir jetzt noch schleierhaft. Jedenfalls wollte der Taxifahrer stolze 20 € von mir, die ich zähneknirschend dann bezahlte. Die Ironie an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass das Gebäude 2 Minuten zu Fuss von der Haltestelle entfernt liegt, an der ich ursprünglich ausgestiegen war (fand ich dann nach dem Vorstellungsgespräch raus).
Also, es galt nun ein 2 stündiges Vorstellungsgespräch in 1 Stunde und 15 Minuten durchzuziehn. Auf formelles Getue wurde verzichtet, es ging um grundsätzliche Firmenfragen ("Warum haben Sie sich unsere Firma ausgesucht?", etc.). Nach etwa 2 Litern Wasser war ich dann auch wieder soweit, dass ich gesprächsfähig war (ich war ja vorhin die eine oder andere Strecke gesprintet...). Die Anfangsfragen waren recht easy, darauf gings zum technischen Teil über. Er (bzw die beiden, waren 2 Leute) stellte mir ein paar simple technische Fragen und ich hatte nen totalen Blackout. Etwa fünf Fragen lang konnte ich nicht mehr antworten als "Ähm ja, also, öhm, das ist so dass, ääääh...ich weiss es nicht...".
_DAS macht sich ganz Schlecht, wenn man keinen Plan von nix hat an nem Vorstellungsgespräch.
_Bei der 6. Frage schaltete sich dann endlich mein Gehirn wieder ein und mir fielen sämtliche Antworten auf die ersten fünf Fragen ein. Nur war es halt jetzt schon zu spät, um darauf noch zu antworten, also gab ich beim Rest mein Bestes. Allerdings blieb da nicht mehr viel übrig...ich hatte die ganze Situation komplett versaut.
Als die beiden Leute dann aufstanden und sich zur Beratung zurückziehen wollten, dacht ich mir, das sei meine letzte Chance nochmals was geradezubiegen. Also sagte ich, es sei mir durchaus bewusst, dass da ein paar Löcher seien auf die ich grad keine Antwort weiss, aber dass ich jemand bin der sich gut und schnell weiterbilden kann und auch frühere Thematiken problemlos wieder aufarbeiten kann, wenn sie akut werden. Sie nickten mir zu und gingen wortlos hinaus. In dem Moment schrieb ich die Stelle ab und fragte mich, ob ich wohl nicht einfach wortlos aufstehn und gehen könnte...aber sowas ist nicht meine Art und nur aus Fehlern lernt man wirklich viel, also blieb ich und wartete mein Schicksal ab.
Als die beiden wieder hereinkamen, meinten sie, ich hätte es ihnen ganz und gar nicht leicht gemacht. Fachlich hätte ich total versagt, allerdings hätte ich auf der menschlichen Seite absolut gezeigt, dass ich sehr gut in ihre Firma passe. Unter Berücksichtigung der Umstände des Zuspätkommens an dem Morgen seien sie der Meinung, ich hätte nochmals eine Chance verdient. Also boten sie mir ein nochmal ein Vorstellungsgespräch an, in dem sie mich wohl bis aufs Mark über meine technischen Fähigkeiten ausquetschen werden und mir bangt jetzt schon davor, aber naja, ich muss sagen, ein Bisschen stolz bin ich ja doch, dass ich diese Situation positiv überstanden hab  

Aber hey, das war echt das mieseste Vorstellungsgespräch meines Lebens! Zum Glück darf ich jetzt noch 9 Stunden arbeiten heute, was für ne Freude.


----------



## JokerofDarkness (3. Dezember 2012)

Geile Nummer!


----------



## Konov (3. Dezember 2012)

LOL nette Geschichte 

Solche tage gibt es, wo alles auf einmal schief geht...
Würde es jetzt auch eher positiv sehen, denn du hast jetzt noch ne Chance die Leute auf fachlicher Ebene zu überzeugen. 
Und dass das Menschliche schon passt, spricht für den Arbeitgeber


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2012)

https://www.humblebundle.com/

wird ja immer besser


----------



## Wynn (3. Dezember 2012)

alt ^^


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2012)

Da ging alles schief, was schiefgehen konnte - aber das mit der Chance klingt doch super.
Was isn das für ne Stelle? (nicht das Unternehmen).


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2012)

hört sich nach gebäudereinigungsfachkraft an.


----------



## Davatar (3. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da ging alles schief, was schiefgehen konnte - aber das mit der Chance klingt doch super.
> Was isn das für ne Stelle? (nicht das Unternehmen).





Arosk schrieb:


> hört sich nach gebäudereinigungsfachkraft an.



Anfänglich Software-Entwicklung mit geplantem Übergang Richtung Projektleitung innerhalb der nächsten 3-4 Jahre.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Dezember 2012)

Probz an dich 
Heute gehts erstmal zum Friseur


----------



## Arosk (3. Dezember 2012)

naja, ich hau mich dann hin, bis morgen


----------



## Magogan (3. Dezember 2012)

Mein PC läuft schon seit knapp 4 Tagen ununterbrochen, weil ich nachts immer Videos hochlade ... Ich brauche echt schnelleres Internet ...

Ja, ich weiß, nicht sehr interessant, aber mir passieren eben nicht so interessante Dinge wie Davatar ...


----------



## LarsW (3. Dezember 2012)

Nette Geschichte- aber mal ganz im ernst?Sorry,aber wer hat nicht die Eier in der Hose da persönlich anzurufen,und schreibt ´ne SmS?Irgendwie schwach..
Kurz um: Vertraue in dem Zusammenhang NIE der Technik! (und schon gar nicht iMaps..selbst jeder noch so Medienfeindlicher Mensch hat mitbekommen,dass es scheiße ist.).

Aber alles nur erdenklich gute für das zweite Gespräch..immerhin weißt du ja jetzt wo der Laden ist.


----------



## Davatar (3. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Nette Geschichte- aber mal ganz im ernst?Sorry,aber wer hat nicht die Eier in der Hose da persönlich anzurufen,und schreibt ´ne SmS?Irgendwie schwach..
> Kurz um: Vertraue in dem Zusammenhang NIE der Technik! (und schon gar nicht iMaps..selbst jeder noch so Medienfeindlicher Mensch hat mitbekommen,dass es scheiße ist.).
> 
> Aber alles nur erdenklich gute für das zweite Gespräch..immerhin weißt du ja jetzt wo der Laden ist.


Na wenn die Zeit knapp ist kann sowas halt ma passieren. Normalerweise hätt ich da schon angerufen, war halt Unglück im Unglück.
Aber danke Dir  werd dann sagen wies ausging wenns soweit ist.



			
				Magogan schrieb:
			
		

> Mein PC läuft schon seit knapp 4 Tagen ununterbrochen, weil ich nachts immer Videos hochlade ... Ich brauche echt schnelleres Internet ...
> 
> Ja, ich weiß, nicht sehr interessant, aber mir passieren eben nicht so interessante Dinge wie Davatar ...


Das ist nur darum nicht spannend weil Du das alle paar Tage mal schreibst, sonst wärs das vielleicht schon


----------



## Magogan (3. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das ist nur darum nicht spannend weil Du das alle paar Tage mal schreibst, sonst wärs das vielleicht schon


Naja, aber 4 Tage waren es bisher noch nie ^^


----------



## Olliruh (3. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Das ist nur darum nicht spannend weil Du das alle paar Tage mal schreibst, sonst wärs das vielleicht schon



Hahaha herzlich gelacht


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Dezember 2012)

Miau! *In Decke einkuschel mit Heizung auf 5*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2012)

Baaah morgen wieder ein Jahr älter


----------



## Legendary (3. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Baaah morgen wieder ein Jahr älter



Du wirst 14?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du wirst 14?



Nope, 12.


----------



## Davatar (3. Dezember 2012)

Psssst Shikari das Forum ist erst ab 12, editier das und mach ne 13 draus


----------



## Magogan (3. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Psssst Shikari das Forum ist erst ab 12, editier das und mach ne 13 draus


Na und, ich bin doch auch schon "fast 12"[sup]TM[/sup].


----------



## Legendary (3. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nope, 12.



Nice, dann mal gratz zum ersten Sackhaar.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2012)

LOL NOT A SINGLE FCK WAS GIVEN ... PROUD TO BE 12 YOLOSWAGGERHARDCORE360nosCOPECODIZDEBESTBF3SUCKSHEADSHOT

Nah, in Echt wird ich 21 D:


----------



## Legendary (3. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nah, in Echt wird ich 21 D:



Sicher? Na dann YALLA YALLA


----------



## Reflox (3. Dezember 2012)

Flo der alte Pedobär wird 50


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Flo der alte Pedobär wird 50



SCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... just let it happen.


----------



## Reflox (3. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (3. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> SCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... just let it happen.



Ich hätt gern einmal unsittliches Berühren + ekliger Zungenkuss zum mitnehmen bitte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich hätt gern einmal unsittliches Berühren + ekliger Zungenkuss zum mitnehmen bitte.



Dann bitte hinten anstellen..

OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...


----------



## Legendary (3. Dezember 2012)

Willste erst den Reflox rammeln? Der kann eh nix!

STOP IT SHIKA, ITS WINGARDIUM LEGENDAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!


----------



## H2OTest (3. Dezember 2012)

ne Legendary - als erstes ist Olli dran


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2012)

Das wird mir zu homo hier, solange ihr nicht weiblich, 18+, blond und gut aussehend seid, geht schonmal garnix! 

Und ja, auf Olli trifft das zu!


----------



## Legendary (3. Dezember 2012)

Ja der Olli mit seinem Weiberarsch...tzz...dann fiste ihn wenigstens ordentlich.


----------



## Magogan (3. Dezember 2012)

Also wirklich ... Dieses Forum lesen auch Jugendliche ...

Schlagt mir lieber mal Themen vor, über die ich im Let's Play sprechen sollte bzw. könnte ^^


----------



## H2OTest (3. Dezember 2012)

Die Sexualität der Jugendlichem im Buffed Forum


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Dezember 2012)

Alter Legendary, too much. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lL4L4Uv5rf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Mehr ist es auch nicht


----------



## igk (3. Dezember 2012)

Geiles Video


----------



## Olliruh (3. Dezember 2012)

SUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUP


----------



## LarsW (4. Dezember 2012)

Morgen..


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter Legendary, too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Die beiden ham das sogar in einer Talkshow irgendwann nochmal zusammen gesungen^^


----------



## Minatrix (4. Dezember 2012)

*reinschleicht*

Das offizielle Video der "Blanks" mal hierlässt... *klick* Nur für die die es nicht wissen, "The Blanks" ist die Band von "Ted", sie haben "Guy Love" natürlich im Programm. 

*wieder verschwindet*

LG Mina


----------



## Davatar (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Heut ist ein guter Tag und der morgige wird noch besser!


----------



## Konov (4. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Heut ist ein guter Tag und der morgige wird noch besser!



das bleibt abzuwarten!

Morgen!


----------



## Davatar (4. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> das bleibt abzuwarten!
> 
> Morgen!


Das ist teilweise richtig, aber im Grundsatz stimmts schonmal


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Dezember 2012)

Wenn sie nicht im Haushaltskittel daherkamen, trugen diese Frauen Tantenpullover. Unifarbene Strickpullis mit V-Ausschnitt, die sich über einen unglaublichen Atomvorbau spannten. So was wird ja heute gar nicht mehr gebaut. Die Mieder, die das stützen mussten, waren Meisterleistungen der Ingenieursplanung, höchstens noch vergleichbar mit Bauwerken wie der Fehmarn-Sund-Brücke. Diese Pullis saßen so eng, das war praktisch gehäkeltes Neopren. Man fragte sich spontan: Wie kommt die Tante da überhaupt rein? Vermutlich wie der Christbaum ins Netz kommt: Im Altersheim stand auf dem Gang eine durchgeschnittene Tonne, da kam vorne der Pullover drauf, und hinten schoben zwei Zivis.



- Frank Goosen


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2012)

hihihi wurde heute in der Schule von einem "Mitschüler" gesietzt


----------



## Magogan (4. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hihihi wurde heute in der Schule von einem "Mitschüler" gesietzt


Wenn du älter wirst, freust du dich, wenn du geduzt wirst ...


----------



## H2OTest (4. Dezember 2012)

Mago is inner midlife crysis


----------



## Davatar (4. Dezember 2012)

Es gibt Lieder die sollte man echt nicht übersetzen...grad im Radio gehört:
"Ich kann nichts mehr nichts mehr nichts mehr nehmen, nie hab ich hab ich so gefühlt zuvohor, komm und nimm mich nimm mich auf dem Fluhur, DJ worauf worauf wartest Duhuuuu?"

-.-


----------



## Magogan (4. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Mago is inner midlife crysis


Die ist doch erst mit 50 oder so ^^


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2012)

nope

ab 25 !

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/wunderbar/jung-erfolgreich-kreuzungluecklich-die-krise-der-mittzwanziger-a-211192-druck.html


----------



## Olliruh (4. Dezember 2012)

Super heute Schulkonferenz & ich als SV Vorsitzender kann nicht weil ich heute erst die Einladung erhalten habe & einen Termin habe.


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2012)

*</h2>






			<h2>Computec Media übernimmt 4Players GmbH
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> 04.12.2012 *Die Computec Media AG wird die 4Players GmbH zum 1. Januar 2013 von der freenet AG zu 100 Prozent übernehmen. Über den Kaufpreis wurdeStillschweigen vereinbart.*




hoffentlich nicht übernommen damit


----------



## Davatar (4. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hF-2_DXWYMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (4. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3tBqdKGiqnI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (5. Dezember 2012)

Etwa so seh ich heut den ganzen Morgen schon aus (also den Gesichtsausdruck mein ich ^^):




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oavMtUWDBTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Dazu hab ich grad noch was gefunden:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EcWfAwp_uSk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NZQQdlPoz5g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2012)

morgen


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Dezember 2012)

Brauche mal ne Kaufempfehlung ... Von meinem Weihnachtsgeld wird auch etwas für mich übrig bleiben und nu muss ich mich leider entscheiden, was ich denn nun genau will. Nur bevor ich mich überhaupt entscheiden kann, will ich zumindest mal wissen, was genau auf meiner Einkaufsliste stehen soll^^

1. Windows 7 64bit, um den PC mal neu aufzusetzen. 2008 Rechner gekauft, seitdem Hardwaretechnisch nichts verändert, die Vistaversion (Business, 32 bit), bekam ich von meinem ehemaligem Chef, der allerdings auch die CD und damit den Key mitgenommen hatte. Geht mein Computer kaputt, kann ich ihn nichtmal neu aufsetzen. Nur über Hardwareversand kaufen oder zum Mediamarkt/Saturn?

2. Externe Festplatte, Größe ca. 500 GB, 250-500 wären schon ausreichend. All meine Daten dieses Computers sind auf der einen Festplatte ohne Partitionen, weil ich hab ja keine Ahnung davon, gespeichert. Wenn der Computer bald also abschmiert, wären die derzeit etwas über 150 GB aller Daten verloren. Wo und welche kaufen? Evtl. sind sogar Position 1+2 kombinierbar.

3. Neuer Monitor. An meinem zweiten Rechner ist ein BenQ 2225HD, 21,5'' angeschlossen, an oben genanntem ersten Rechner nur ein HP Bildschirm ohne Breitbild mit 20''. Viel mehr als Breit - 21,5'' würden in die Ecke auch nicht reinpassen, daher überlege ich, die Größe anzugleichen, evtl. sogar den quasi gleichen Bildschirm zu holen. Restposten? Großmarkt? Ebay? Oder doch Hardwareversand bzw. Saturn? Welchen Bildschirm würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Ca. 150-200 Euro sind derzeit für 1+2 kombiniert angedacht. Ein Monitor sollte die 100 Euro nur GERINGFÜGIG überschreiten, daher nehme ich sehr gerne coole Angebote entgegen^^


----------



## Davatar (5. Dezember 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> 1. Windows 7 64bit, um den PC mal neu aufzusetzen. 2008 Rechner gekauft, seitdem Hardwaretechnisch nichts verändert, die Vistaversion (Business, 32 bit), bekam ich von meinem ehemaligem Chef, der allerdings auch die CD und damit den Key mitgenommen hatte. Geht mein Computer kaputt, kann ich ihn nichtmal neu aufsetzen. Nur über Hardwareversand kaufen oder zum Mediamarkt/Saturn?
> 
> 2. Externe Festplatte, Größe ca. 500 GB, 250-500 wären schon ausreichend. All meine Daten dieses Computers sind auf der einen Festplatte ohne Partitionen, weil ich hab ja keine Ahnung davon, gespeichert. Wenn der Computer bald also abschmiert, wären die derzeit etwas über 150 GB aller Daten verloren. Wo und welche kaufen? Evtl. sind sogar Position 1+2 kombinierbar.
> 
> ...


1. Hast Du denn auch ein 64-Bit-System? Bisher hattest Du ja Vista-32, daraus könnte man schliessen, dass Du auch 32er-Hardware hast, wodurch ein 64-Bit-Windows nicht wirklich sinnvoll wäre.

2. Nimm besser gleich ne 1TB oder 2TB-Festplatte, die Dinger sind mittlerweile recht günstig. Am Besten nimmst Du eine mit externer Stromversorgung. Die Dinger mit USB-Stromversorgung sind erstens viel teurer und zweitens gehn sie extrem schnell kaputt. Ich hab 4 solche Dinger gekauft und jede ging nach nem Jahr kaputt. Von denen mit externer Stromversorgung laufen auch nach mittlerweile 6 Jahren immernoch alle.

3. Bei Monitoren am Besten die Weihnachts-Specials anschauen.

Edit: Und falls Du hier keine zufriedenstellenden Antworten erhältst, gibts auch noch das Technikforum von Buffed. Die Leute da drin antworten in der Regel recht schnell.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Dezember 2012)

Zu 1. 

Mein System hat 2 x 3,3 ghz (Dualcore E8400 glaub ich), 4 gb Ram (also ein leichter Anschieg, da 32bit ja nur 3,2 verarbeiten kann) und ne 1024 mb Grafikkarte Radeon 4870. 

Mein zweites System ist zwar in jedem Punkt überlegen, aber irgendwie fand ich auch Win7 konfortabler. Und 64bit würde mir noch die Gelegenheit geben, irgendwann auf 8gb hochzugehen, damit wäre auch der Arbeitsspeicher auf einem schönen Niveau^^

Ins Technikforum hatte ich es bisher bewusst nicht reingesetzt :> Fands irgendwie peinsam^^

Altes System

Der alte Rechner:

cpu: Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 Box 6144Kb, LGA775, 64bit 
Mainboard: MSI P43 Neo-FR, Intel P43, ATX 
RAM: 2 x 2048MB-KIT G-Skill PC6400/800,CL 5
Gehäuse: Lian Li Big-Tower PC-A70A, ATX, Alu, silber, ohne Netzteil
Netzteil: ATX-Netzteil Corsair TX750W 450 Watt 
Grafikkarte: Club3D HD4870 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4870, PCI-Express 
Festplatte: WD Caviar 640GB, SATA II, WD6400AAKS 
Normales Laufwerk: Samsung SH-D163B SATA Bulk schwarz 
Brenner: Samsung SH-223F bare silber
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Xtreme Gamer


----------



## H2OTest (5. Dezember 2012)

Heute English Lk geschrieben, Abgabezeit : 13:00 
Ich bin jetzt zuhause


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lAZoo5KRMZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Hannah hat eine Bank ausgeraubt (natürlich mit Maske) und hinterher in einem YouTube Video damit geprahlt (natürlich ohne Maske).
 Große Überraschung: Sie wurde verhaftet.*


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


epic


----------



## Konov (5. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Heute English Lk geschrieben, Abgabezeit : 13:00
> Ich bin jetzt zuhause



ahahahaa so ähnlich gings mir mit.... irgendeiner ähnlichen Abiklausur


----------



## Arosk (5. Dezember 2012)

[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Routenverfolgung zu lon028.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.100.63] über maximal 30 Absch[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]nitte:[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]  1 	1 ms 	1 ms 	1 ms  fritz.fonwlan.box [192.168.178.1][/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]  2 	*   	44 ms    45 ms  217.0.118.82[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]  3    46 ms    54 ms    45 ms  87.186.243.82[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]  4    50 ms    49 ms    49 ms  f-ed5-i.F.DE.NET.DTAG.DE [217.5.95.14][/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]  5   126 ms   128 ms   129 ms  62.157.249.50[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]  6   146 ms   148 ms   142 ms  xe-3-1-0.lon10.ip4.tinet.net [89.149.185.165][/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]  7   143 ms   145 ms   146 ms  multiplay-gw-1.ip4.tinet.net [213.200.78.82][/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]  8   140 ms   140 ms   137 ms  lon028.multiplay.co.uk [85.236.100.63][/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Ablaufverfolgung beendet.[/font][font="Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]Das Routing regelt heute mal wieder. Da wurden wohl paar Kabel durchgeschnitten... so ein Crap <.<[/font]


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

das forum mag kein html code arosk ^^


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

dafuq did i just read


----------



## Arosk (5. Dezember 2012)

ich habs doch schon gefixed


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2012)

LEEEEEUTE!

[vimeo]54526179[/vimeo]


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

ich schau die ganze zeit aufs schwarze bild von shikari aber ich find weder den schwarze noch irgendwas was buh macht - sieht ihr was ?


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

ich seh ein video
und danke shikari. made my day. iwie ganz lustig


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

was ist den im video ?

bei mir lädt das plugin nicht ^^

axxo wer schon immer wissen will um was es bei gangnam style geht hier auf deutsch ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5vbrMXQvHeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

in dem video war last christmas von wham mit gangnam style zu hören. war eiglt ok


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2012)

ach ist also mal wieder soweit ^^

naja find das original immer noch am besten ^^


----------



## Legendary (5. Dezember 2012)

Die deutsche Version ist furchtbar!


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

das hier macht eh mehr laune :




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H8Zs1xfxaq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UkxRW51acS4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenn schon denn schon 

Schöne Erinnerungen an den St. Patricks Day <3


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Dezember 2012)

*Nickt kurz allen anwesenden zu*


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2012)

dm sind sowieso allem erhaben !

st. padys day ist sowieso einfach nur ubegeil. deswegen liebe ich boston



und die beste dm interpretation ist eh:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sI_bev7kYHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





epic party!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cT_GU6QrKL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (6. Dezember 2012)

NEIN! deathmetal zählt nicht zu meine intessen.......unei nein fällt aus wegengastfreundschaftt


----------



## Davatar (6. Dezember 2012)

Morgen!

Ok letztlich hatte Konov doch noch recht und der gestrige Tag war nicht so toll...hatte gestern das kürzeste Date meines Lebens, ging genau 50 Minuten. Ich hab selten ne Frau getroffen die so krass drauf war wie die. Am Anfang war sie ja noch recht normal, aber als es dann losging mit Sternzeichen, Vorbestimmung durch Sternenkonstellationen und "den Pfad der Erleuchtung" (was auch immer das sein soll) wurde sie zunehmend seltsamer. Zuerst dacht ich ja noch, sie will mich auf ne schräge Art testen, um zu sehn wie ich reagiere. Aber irgendwann wurds mir dann doch zu krass, als sie über spirituelle Verbindungen und positive und negative Energien sprach. Da meinte ich dann nur noch "Ich glaub unsere spirituelle Verbindung ist nicht wirklich gegeben, es tut mir leid, aber ich fühle eine intensive negative Energie, die sich zwischen uns aufbaut und es ist besser, wenn ich jetzt gehe" - und ging.
Ich hab ja schon viele seltsame Frauen getroffen, aber die war dann definitiv im roten Bereich der Hot/Crazy-Scale:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings muss ich schon sagen, dass sie äusserst hot war :/


----------



## Noxiel (6. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon viele seltsame Frauen getroffen, aber die war dann definitiv im roten Bereich der Hot/Crazy-Scale:



Auch bekannt als die Shelly Gallebsy Zone.


----------



## Davatar (6. Dezember 2012)

Ah stimmt, ganz vergessen


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2012)

Morgen!

Schnee schnee schnee...


----------



## Manowar (6. Dezember 2012)

wtf..
Gerade die ganze Zeit nen Hubschrauber gehört.
Irgendwann guckt man dann doch mal raus.. da kreist der über meinem Dach und landet im Garten.
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen?


----------



## Davatar (6. Dezember 2012)

Sind Soldaten oder Polizisten rausgesprungen, ham Deine Eingangstür eingetreten und werden jeden Moment in Deinem Zimmer stehn? Dann ja.
Sind Menschen in Chemieschutzanzügen rausgesprungen, führen Messungen durch, fangen an, Deine Umgebung zu dekontaminieren und haben eine grossräumige Sperrzone um Dein Haus rum eingerichtet? Dann ja.
Ist Peer Steinbrück rausgesprungen mit ner CD in der Hand, auf der draufsteht "Geklaute Bankdaten von Deutschen Steuersündern aus der Schweiz"? Dann ja, sofern Dein Schwarzgeld im Ausland liegt.

Sonst vermutlich nicht.


----------



## Noxiel (6. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte auch noch einen: "Ist dein Name Gordon Freeman, dann ja"


----------



## Manowar (6. Dezember 2012)

Und ich werde gefragt, ob ich Drogen nehme und dadurch nen Heli sehe.. Ihr habt ja nen Schuss


----------



## Manowar (6. Dezember 2012)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2birrCXDqY&feature=plcp[/youtube]
Sehr spannend..


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...qY&feature=plcp[/youtube]
> Sehr spannend..



OMG ES IST EIN HELICOPTER!

Alle in die Schutzbunker! *hüpf*


----------



## Manowar (6. Dezember 2012)

Aber..aber..hier ist noch nie ein Heli im Garten gelandet


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2012)

kauf die einen spielzeug helicopter dann kann er im garten landen


----------



## Davatar (6. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Aber..aber..hier ist noch nie ein Heli im Garten gelandet


Hast Du ihn dann wenigstens geklaut und ziehst nun Kreise am Himmel bis Dir der Sprit ausgeht? Oder hast ihn nach Po...in ein östliches Land ohne nähere Bezeichnung geflogen, ihn dann verkauft, alles Geld im Kasino auf schwarz gesetzt und verloren?


----------



## Magogan (6. Dezember 2012)

Youtube veröffentlicht meine Videos nicht mehr automatisch -.- Warum funktioniert das mal wieder nicht? -.-


----------



## iShock (6. Dezember 2012)

du wirst von technologie einfach gehasst magogan - sieh es ein xD


----------



## Magogan (6. Dezember 2012)

iShock schrieb:


> du wirst von technologie einfach gehasst magogan - sieh es ein xD


Ja, scheinbar ... Im Video-Manager stand sogar "Veröffentlicht", das Video war aber immer noch privat ... YouTube funktioniert doch nie richtig -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hmqouF1VSg0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


What is love?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sagtmal, was gabs bei euch eigentlich zu Nikolaus?


----------



## Magogan (6. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sagtmal, was gabs bei euch eigentlich zu Nikolaus?


Nichts.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nichts.



Arme Sau.


----------



## Magogan (6. Dezember 2012)

Ja, aber ich habe die Hoffnung, dass die Veröffentlichung meiner Videos wieder funktioniert ... Manuell will ich das nun wirklich nicht machen, zumal ich um 13 Uhr eigentlich nie online bin ...


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



zungendehnung oder wie wurde die so lang ?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> zungendehnung oder wie wurde die so lang ?



Keine Ahnung, ich finds sexy


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2012)

Die GIF f*ckt meinen Browser... -.-


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Dezember 2012)

FU Yeah!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6927QNxye6k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> FU Yeah!



OH BOY .___________.


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> FU Yeah!



also wird in teil 2 ein alternativer khan der bösewicht sein ?

teil 4 darf ruhig wieder eine zeitreise haben ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> also wird in teil 2 ein alternativer khan der bösewicht sein ?
> 
> teil 4 darf ruhig wieder eine zeitreise haben ^^


Ich denke es ist eher Gary Mitchell oder vielleicht sogar Garth of Izar


----------



## Wynn (6. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die GIF f*ckt meinen Browser... -.-



solangs nur der browser ist ^^


----------



## Konov (6. Dezember 2012)

Abend!


----------



## H2OTest (6. Dezember 2012)

saß ich vorhin ca 30 minuten bei nem Kumpel - komm raus und rieche wie n Aschenbecher


----------



## Magogan (6. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> saß ich vorhin ca 30 minuten bei nem Kumpel - komm raus und rieche wie n Aschenbecher


Dann solltest du vielleicht weniger rauchen ...

So, jetzt gibt es mal Kürbisbrot ^^ Mal sehen, wie das schmeckt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2012)

Mago und seine Weisheiten ... 

Kürbisbrot schmeckt übrigens nach Kürbis und Brot.


----------



## Magogan (6. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mago und seine Weisheiten ...
> 
> Kürbisbrot schmeckt übrigens nach Kürbis und Brot.


Es ist aber mehr als die Summe seiner Teile ...

Achja, wollte ich nicht aufstehen und Brot holen? Warum sitz' ich fauler !%&$ denn noch hier? ^^


----------



## H2OTest (6. Dezember 2012)

Mago ist Ghetto - doch kein Leben ist so hart wie mein Schwanz #hashtag


----------



## Magogan (6. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Mago ist Ghetto - doch kein Leben ist so hart wie mein Schwanz #hashtag



Dazu fällt mir jetzt auch nichts mehr ein ^^


----------



## H2OTest (6. Dezember 2012)

Mago sein ein nützliches kind und bring mir ein Drink.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Dezember 2012)

In NRW morgen überall Schnee.Das heißt Drift Challenge . HeHe.
Bei mir 10 cm das Rockt.
@MAgogan mir nen Bier pls^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXEisRIrL3w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (6. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> In NRW morgen überall Schnee.Das heißt Drift Challenge . HeHe.
> Bei mir 10 cm das Rockt.
> @MAgogan mir nen Bier pls^^


Bei uns auf dem Uni-Parkplatz war es heute so glatt wie in einer Eiskunstlaufhalle ^^

Und wenn ich dir Bier bringen soll, kostet dich das 50 Cent pro Kilometer Fahrweg (Hinweg plus Rückweg) ^^ Bei 500 km also 500 Euro ^^ Das Bier schenk ich dir ^^


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2012)

Förster im Wald - BÄM BÄM

 Morgen


----------



## LarsW (7. Dezember 2012)

Moin..WOCHENENDE!


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> In NRW morgen überall Schnee.Das heißt Drift Challenge . HeHe.
> Bei mir 10 cm das Rockt.
> @MAgogan mir nen Bier pls^^



Wo denn? 
Vielleicht lasse ich mich ja blicken


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Wo denn?
> Vielleicht lasse ich mich ja blicken




Essen hats vor 15 Minuten angefangen. Hier gibts gerade nen Schneesturm und der erste Centimeter liegt gleich. Das ist ... krass.


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2012)

Tatsache? In Essen und Bochum schneit es irgendwie generell recht viel.
Hier ist noch nichts angekommen. (etwa 50km entfernt)


----------



## Magogan (7. Dezember 2012)

Ichse müssen gleich los zu Uni ^^

Hoffentlich müssen ichse nicht wieder Eis kratzen ...

Und YouTube kann sich auch nicht entscheiden ...



> *Willkommen bei YouTube*
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Videos aus *deinen* abonnierten Kanälen und personalisierte Video-Empfehlungen werden unten dargestellt. YouTube zeigt die Videos zuerst an, die *dir* wahrscheinlich am besten gefallen.[/font]
> 
> [font="arial, sans-serif"]Möchten *Sie* die neuesten Aktivitäten *Ihrer* Abos sehen? [/font]
> ...


Entweder "du" oder "Sie" ... Rechtschreibfehler rot hervorgehoben ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich mag "Sie" eh nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallö meine kleinen. *Schokonikolaus den Kopf abbeiß*


----------



## Magogan (7. Dezember 2012)

Meine Videos bei YouTube wurden heute wieder nicht richtig veröffentlicht. Was ist denn das Problem? ... Hat das von euch auch wer, dass er Videos zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt veröffentlichen will ("Geplant"), das aber nicht geht?


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Dezember 2012)

http://dagobah.net/flash/Shuffling_Birds.swf

Und was habt ihr heut noch so vor?


----------



## H2OTest (7. Dezember 2012)

.swf ist meist ganz böse ...


----------



## Konov (7. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und was habt ihr heut noch so vor?



Gammeln und genießen 

Nach 8 Stunden arbeit in eisiger Kälte draußen hab ich kein Bogg mehr irgendwas zu machen 

Und morgen früh wieder raus um 7 Uhr bei -1000 Grad... d.h. ich werde mich nur sattfuttern den ganzen Abend, auf der faulen Haut liegen und für die Uni lernen


----------



## ego1899 (7. Dezember 2012)

OMG wie ich Schnee HASSE und es fängt natürlich genau jetzt an wo ich abhauen will... -.-


----------



## Ogil (7. Dezember 2012)

Nachdem ich die ganze Woche fuer den Job unterwegs war, mach ich heute zeitig Feierabend und freu mich auf einen gemuetlichen Nachmittag/Abend zu Hause. Zumal ich mir hier grad den Arsch bzw. die Fuesse abfrier im Buero!


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und morgen früh wieder raus um 7 Uhr bei -1000 Grad... d.h. ich werde mich nur sattfuttern den ganzen Abend, auf der faulen Haut liegen und für die Uni lernen



Ich hab mir auch feine Sachen bestellt gerade zum Futtern, wollte eigentlich heute raus zur Götterdämmerung (Metaldisco) aber naja, kann ich mir nicht leisten  Weihnachtsgeschenke undso.


----------



## Wynn (7. Dezember 2012)

test





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b33JAIMISNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



test 2





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b33JAIMISNY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X94ZM-paqIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




- 10 Grad, raus in die Kälte, YAY 

Notiz: Demnächst Sturmhaube fürs Fahrrad besorgen


----------



## Legendary (8. Dezember 2012)

Sers ihr Affen, grad Sonic Allstars Racing Transformed auf der Xbox360 ausprobiert und rausgefunden, dass hinten am alten Komponentenkabel noch ein Anschluss für ein optisches Kabel, habs dann mal an die Anlage angesteckt...muhahaha nun zocken mit 5.1 im Bett. :>


----------



## Noxiel (8. Dezember 2012)

Mal eine Frage an die Mediziner. Sollte ich mir Gedanken machen, wenn nach dem Schneeschippen drei von zehn Zehen ins blauschwarze tendieren?


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Mediziner. Sollte ich mir Gedanken machen, wenn nach dem Schneeschippen drei von zehn Zehen ins blauschwarze tendieren?


Nein, einfach die 3 Zehen abschneiden ^^


----------



## Noxiel (8. Dezember 2012)

Hmmm, ich glaube ich hole noch eine Zweitmeinung ein.....


----------



## Ogil (8. Dezember 2012)

Erfrierungen sind extrem schmerzhaft soweit ich weiss - waere das also der Fall, wuerdest Du wahrscheinlich nicht im Buffed-Forum nach Rat fragen sondern schon im Rettungswagen sitzen und Richtung Krankenhaus rasen...


----------



## Legendary (8. Dezember 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hmmm, ich glaube ich hole noch eine Zweitmeinung ein.....



Hast du von ihm irgendetwas anderes erwartet?!


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hast du von ihm irgendetwas anderes erwartet?!


Ich bin ja auch kein Arzt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q_AdT_yL-pE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


guten Morgen ihr Lieben


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2012)

das neue youtube ist mal voll fail 

ich höre mir 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h31lgPZ8bO8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



an und auf der youtube seite kommt sie haben obiges videos angeschaut deshalb ist justin biber - baby was für sie 

genauso wie seit ich mhaires orkspalter channel aboniert habe ich andauernd sailor moon video vorschläge bekomme


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Dezember 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Mediziner. Sollte ich mir Gedanken machen, wenn nach dem Schneeschippen drei von zehn Zehen ins blauschwarze tendieren?



Versuch mal die Zehen an der Heizung warm zu machen. Wenn dies so sehr wehtut das du am liebsten garnicht mehr leben wollen würdest, musst du schnellstens ins Krankenhaus.



Und ja, das neue Youtube ist echt bescheuert. Die meisten Vorschläge die ich bekomme sind Videos, die ich schon gesehen habe O_o außerdem wird man von Vorschlägen erschlagen und ich weiss nimmer wie ich in meine Fvoriten komme ohne das ich sie gleich alle in einer reihe abspiele. (Und das sind so um die 2500) Wieso sehen manche nicht einfach ein dass das alte Design besser ist und müssen uuuunbedingt alles immer ändern? Man ey, beschissen sowas. Könnt kotzen.


----------



## Konov (8. Dezember 2012)

In der Regel erfriert man nicht so schnell bei den europäischen verhältnissen... beim Schneeschippen bei - sagen wir 10 Grad minus, müsste man schon barfuß stundenlang herumlaufen bis sich da was schwarz und blau färbt und wie Ogil bereits sagte würdest du dann wohl längst im Krankenwagen sitzen vor Schmerzen.

Ich hab die letzten beiden Tagen mit ständiger leichter dauer unterkühlung geackert DRAUßEN wohlgemerkt.
Beim Post austeilen heut morgen bei -10 Grad und fahrtwind aufm Bike sind mir fast die Hände abgefallen - gefühlt - vom schmerzfaktor her schwer zu ertragen.

Blau und Schwarz waren sie aber nicht, nur rot 

Insofern denke ich, dass es bis zu einer Erfrierung noch einiges mehr an Schmerzen und Kälte geben muss. (betrifft insbesondere Füße und Hände)


----------



## Edou (8. Dezember 2012)

That awkward moment wenn man The Lord of the Rings so gut wie NICHT kennt und sich den scheiß endlich mal reinzieht. Damals war ich wohl einfach zu jung um das Interessante, das Epische zu vernehmen. \o/ (Obwohl ich an den ersten Teil noch viele Erinerrungen hab von früher aber viel gesehn davon noch nicht, das wird nun nachgeholt, heute!) 

Und: That awesome Moment when you realise Boromir is Eddard Stark in A Game of Thrones. \o/

(Nur so zur Info, ich hab mir erst die ersten 3 Bücher von Ein Lied von Eis und Feuer durchgelesen und dann Staffel 1+2 angeguckt von GoT ^^)

Achso...Hallo Buffed. \o/


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Mediziner. Sollte ich mir Gedanken machen, wenn nach dem Schneeschippen drei von zehn Zehen ins blauschwarze tendieren?



Ähm, ja. "Blauschwarz" sollte in der Regel kein Körperteil werden. 
Wie kalt war es denn bei dir, hast du barfuß Schnegeschippt? Erfrierungen können richtig übel ausgehen, also am besten sofort ins KH gehen damit.


----------



## stefanru (8. Dezember 2012)

moin moin!


----------



## Olliruh (8. Dezember 2012)

Auch endlich wach


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Ick globs ja nich, aba de Cindy us Marzahn is echt de Co-Moderatorin bei Wedden dat..?


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ick globs ja nich, aba de Cindy us Marzahn is echt de Co-Moderatorin bei Wedden dat..?



Als wäre Lanz alleine schon nicht schlimm genug - ja.


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Als wäre Lanz alleine schon nicht schlimm genug - ja.


Oh ja ... Matthias Opdenhövel fände ich nicht schlecht, der war schon bei Schlag den Raab nicht schlecht 

Oder Oliver Welke ... Aber doch nicht Markus Lanz und Cindy aus Marzahn!?


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2012)

Opdenhövel immer, der ist super. Von mir aus hätten sie auch Illner, Anne Will oder Maischberger nehmen können. Oder Jauch. Aber nein, es muss Lanz sein 
Welke - nein danke. Die heute show ist schon schlimm genug, wenn auch nicht nur wegen Welke.


----------



## Reflox (8. Dezember 2012)

Boah, war die 3 Staffel von The Walking Dead öde. Kein superduper Einstieg, kein Superduper Ende.


----------



## Fakebook (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber doch nicht Markus Lanz und Cindy aus Marzahn!?



Wo ist mein 'Sack Reis aus China-Toon' abgeblieben?


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Wo ist mein 'Sack Reis aus China-Toon' abgeblieben?


Ich zahle immerhin fast 18 Euro Rundfunkgebühren im Monat ...


----------



## EspCap (8. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Wo ist mein 'Sack Reis aus China-Toon' abgeblieben?



Wenn schon, dann das hier nehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (8. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn schon, dann das hier nehmen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fix'd


----------



## Fakebook (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich zahle immerhin fast 18 Euro Rundfunkgebühren im Monat ...



Ich zahle immerhin gut 250 Euro Krankenversicherung, trotzdem kratzt der Hals.
Du hast ein wirklich einfaches Gemüt.


----------



## Reflox (8. Dezember 2012)

Man könnte ja auch was anderes gucken


----------



## Magogan (8. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich zahle immerhin gut 250 Euro Krankenversicherung, trotzdem kratzt der Hals.
> Du hast ein wirklich einfaches Gemüt.


Was für ein Vergleich Oo

Ja, man kann etwas anderes gucken, aber die Rundfunkgebühren muss ich trotzdem zahlen ... Wenn mir WoW, Sky oder die Berliner Morgenpost nicht mehr gefällt, kann ich wenigstens das Abo kündigen, aber bei Rundfunkgebühren geht das nicht ... Nicht mal den Fernseher abschaffen geht ab 2013, da muss man trotzdem zahlen ...


----------



## Fakebook (8. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> wenigstens das Abo kündigen, aber bei Rundfunkgebühren geht das nicht



Ich zahle auch Arbeitslosenversicherung, ohne arbeitslos zu sein. Und habe nur wenig Chancen, mich in die Ausgestaltung der Arbeitsämter einzumischen.

Darum geht es aber auch gar nicht. Ich empfinde die Frage, ob Lanz mit Marzahn-Cindy, Lanz mit Müller-Hohenstein, oder Lanz mit Katzenberger für völlig irrelevant. Mehr wollte ich nicht zum Ausdruck bringen.
Pest <-> Cholera




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2012)

OH MY GOOD dicker schnee überall... alles weiß hier, guten Morgen!!


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich zahle auch Arbeitslosenversicherung, ohne arbeitslos zu sein. Und habe nur wenig Chancen, mich in die Ausgestaltung der Arbeitsämter einzumischen.


Ja, aber da erhältst du wenigstens eine Leistung, wenn du dann wirklich mal arbeitslos wirst ...

Wenn ich weder ARD noch ZDF gucken will, erhalte ich praktisch keine Leistung, weil ich es ja nicht nutze, muss es aber trotzdem bezahlen ... Das stört mich aber nicht so wirklich, weil ich dort auch mal was gucke, auch wenn für junge Menschen nicht so viel kommt, dass das den monatlichen Preis rechtfertigen würde (Durchschnittsalter der ZDF-Zuschauer: 60 Jahre), aber wenn man schon zahlen muss, dann kann man auch erwarten, dass die Sendungen qualitativ hochwertig sind, dazu gehört nicht nur eine gute Moderation, sondern auch unabhängige und gut recherchierte Berichterstattung (was man inzwischen auch nicht mehr erwarten kann, teilweise werden z.B. Demonstrationen gegen Rechts verschwiegen, um zu zeigen, dass in einer Stadt die rechte Szene sehr stark ist (was ja nicht stimmt, gibt ja genug Gegendemonstranten)) sowie auch Wissenssendungen, damit der Bildungsauftrag erfüllt ist, wobei auch letztere teilweise mangelnde Qualität haben und zum Großteil das Dritte Reich behandeln ...

Heutzutage sage ich ja nicht mehr "Lass mal ZDFinfo gucken!", sondern "Hey, lass mal gucken, was Hitler macht!" ... Bei der Fülle an Geschichtsdokumentationen über das Dritte Reich könnte man fast glauben, es hätte in der Geschichte vorher und nachher nichts gegeben ...


----------



## H2OTest (9. Dezember 2012)

Hmm H20 war gestern das erste mal "feiern" - schade wie Alkohol menschen verändert


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2012)

Dieser morgen nach ner menge Alk yay. ^^ Morgeeeeen.


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hmm H20 war gestern das erste mal "feiern" - schade wie Alkohol menschen verändert


Echt, zum ersten Mal? ^^

Ich habe schon gefeiert, als ich 8 war, nämlich meinen Geburtstag ^^ Da haben wir auch viel getrunken (Orangensaft) ^^

Schmeckt übrigens lecker, dieser Orangensaft ... allerdings nur Direktsaft, die anderen schmecken mir irgendwie nicht, ist ja mehr Wasser als Orange ...


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hmm H20 war gestern das erste mal "feiern" - schade wie Alkohol menschen verändert



Bist du jetzt C2H6OTest?


----------



## H2OTest (9. Dezember 2012)

in Chemie nicht aufgepasst? - C2H5OHTest wenn überhaupt - aber ich hab nichts getrunken


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> aber ich hab nichts getrunken



Genau das war wohl der Fehler... stumpfsinnige feierei macht in der Regel nur spass wenn man selbst auch was getankt hat

Aber ich kann dich beruhigen. Gegen Ende 20 merkt man langsam wo die Grenzen liegen und verliert das Interesse daran. Ist jedenfalls bei mir so


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab in der Woche 6 Stunden Chemievorlesung  
C2H6O ist die empirische Formel. Wenn schon Molekülformel, [font="arial, sans-serif"]dann CH3CH2OH. [/font]


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hab in der Woche 6 Stunden Chemievorlesung
> C2H6O ist die empirische Formel. Wenn schon Molekülformel, [font="arial, sans-serif"]dann CH3CH2OH. [/font]



Das hat nix mit Chemie zutun, es ging um das "Test" hinten dran an seinem Namen 

Sonst haste natürlich Recht Herr Professor


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Chemie zutun, es ging um das "Test" hinten dran an seinem Namen
> 
> [...]


Du hast dir die Beiträge aber schon durchgelesen oder?


----------



## Konov (9. Dezember 2012)

Grüne schrieb:


> Du hast dir die Beiträge aber schon durchgelesen oder?



Jo!

Hab nur H20 mit ESP verwechselt, weil beide irgendwie so schwarz sind....

Vergesst was ich geschrieben hab!


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo!


Dann solltest du gemerkt haben, dass es doch um Chemie ging, das "Test" hatte Esp nml dran 



Konov schrieb:


> [...]
> Vergesst was ich geschrieben hab!


Aber nur weil 2. Advent ist!


----------



## Edou (9. Dezember 2012)

lalalalala hallo konov, garnicht gemerkt dass du anwesend bist. 

Brillöööö!


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab nur H20 mit ESP verwechselt, weil beide irgendwie so schwarz sind....


Soll das etwa heißen, dass für dich alle Schwarzen gleich sind? Du Rassist! xD


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Soll das etwa heißen, dass für dich alle Schwarzen gleich sind? Du Rassist! xD



ich glaub solangsam kann man folgendes einführen ("name der der person" hat einen mago gemacht)

ich mein wir alle sind nicht ganz koscher und jeder hat seine macken,zynismus und sarkasmus und teilweise nicht politisch korrekten humor aber wo bei uns pausen dazwischen sind schafft magogan es am stück


----------



## Ogil (9. Dezember 2012)

Er ist halt jung und geht mit der Zeit - somit entspricht sein "Humor" den "Comedians" von heute, die sich immer ordentlich auf die Schenkel klopfen und Gelaechter einspielen, damit man weiss wo es was zu lachen gibt. Und natuerlich nicht den Peinlichkeitsfaktor vergessen!


----------



## Magogan (9. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Er ist halt jung und geht mit der Zeit - somit entspricht sein "Humor" den "Comedians" von heute, die sich immer ordentlich auf die Schenkel klopfen und Gelaechter einspielen, damit man weiss wo es was zu lachen gibt. Und natuerlich nicht den Peinlichkeitsfaktor vergessen!


Also das ist aber gemein von dir!

Und wann kommt endlich die Pizza, die ich bestellt habe? :O

Und weiß immer noch niemand, warum meine Videos bei YouTube nicht wie geplant veröffentlicht werden?


----------



## H2OTest (9. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hab in der Woche 6 Stunden Chemievorlesung
> C2H6O ist die empirische Formel. Wenn schon Molekülformel, [font="arial, sans-serif"]dann CH3CH2OH. [/font]



Ich habs so gelernt wie ich es geschrieben habe


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2012)

espcap wird dir eingentlich auch was sinnvolles beigebracht in chemie oder musste dir das fachwissen erst aus breaking bad holen ? ^^

ich frag mich wieviel leute das falsche napalm rezept aus fightclub nachgemacht haben ^^


----------



## Legendary (9. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Soll das etwa heißen, dass für dich alle Schwarzen gleich sind? Du Rassist! xD



Mongogan hat wieder zugeschlagen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2012)

funny junk ist nicht verlinkbar weil deren bilder auf kein bildformat enden


----------



## EspCap (9. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> espcap wird dir eingentlich auch was sinnvolles beigebracht in chemie oder musste dir das fachwissen erst aus breaking bad holen ? ^^




Wir haben sogar Kommilitonen, die kein Breaking Bad geschaut haben. Bin überrascht, dass den Prof noch keiner auf Meth angesprochen hat 
Anscheinend hat BB aber auch einige fachliche Fehler. Ich hab da nicht so sehr drauf geachtet, hab aber ehrlich gesagt auch keinen genaueren Plan wie man Amphetamine synthetisiert. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LarsW (10. Dezember 2012)

Morgähn!
Was ein (kurzes) Wochenende!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Dezember 2012)

Morgen. Bin ab heute aufm FSJ Seminar und hab erst wieder Freitag Internet >.< Da kann ich garnicht auf euch aufpassen D:


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Davatar (10. Dezember 2012)

Morgööööööööööööööööööön!

Morgen hab ich ne MRI-Untersuchung.

*theatralische Pause für maximalen Schockiertheitsgrad beim Leser*
...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

Nein, ich bin gesund, keine Angst  nehme an ner Studie teil. Darin gehts um Geruchswahrnehmung bei Wasserentzug. Dazu darf ich 16 Stunden lang nix trinken, dann muss ich nen Fragebogen beantworten, Geruchstests machen und ins MRI, um meine Hirnströme zu untersuchen. Da das ne Bekannte von mir macht und ich schon immer mal wissen wollte, wie sich sone MRI-Untersuchung anfühlt, mach ich da mit.


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

Interessant ... Theoretisch könnte ich einen anderen Let's Player abmahnen, weil wir dadurch, dass wir beide Let's Plays machen, Konkurrenten sind und er auf seiner Website kein vollständiges Impressum angegeben hat. Es fehlt unter anderem die Anschrift und der vollständige Name (wobei der ja eigentlich zu Anschrift gehört).

Aber die Abmahnung bringt mir nichts, Mist ... Oder bekomme ich auch etwas von dem Geld ab, dass der Typ dann an meinen Anwalt zahlen würde? :O

Übrigens habe ich ihn auch vorher per PN auf YouTube darauf hingewiesen und er hat die fehlenden Angaben nicht ergänzt ...


----------



## Davatar (10. Dezember 2012)

Abmahnen kannst ihn eh nur wenn er Werbung schaltet. Tut er das? Und tust Du das? Und inwifern habt Ihr überhaupt irgendwas miteinander zu tun? Bloss weil Ihr Let's Plays über die selben Videos macht gibt Dir das noch überhaupt keine rechtliche Grundlage ihn irgendwie zu verklagen.

Edit: Dann kommt noch dazu, dass das ne recht schlechte Werbung für Dich wäre, wenn Du andere Leute verklagst nur weil sie Let's Plays machen...


----------



## LarsW (10. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Interessant ... Theoretisch könnte ich einen anderen Let's Player abmahnen, weil wir dadurch, dass wir beide Let's Plays machen, Konkurrenten sind und er auf seiner Website kein vollständiges Impressum angegeben hat. Es fehlt unter anderem die Anschrift und der vollständige Name (wobei der ja eigentlich zu Anschrift gehört).
> 
> Aber die Abmahnung bringt mir nichts, Mist ... Oder bekomme ich auch etwas von dem Geld ab, dass der Typ dann an meinen Anwalt zahlen würde? :O
> 
> Übrigens habe ich ihn auch vorher per PN auf YouTube darauf hingewiesen und er hat die fehlenden Angaben nicht ergänzt ...



fucking jesus christ!Es handelt sich um ´nen *YOUTUBE* Let´s Play..nicht um ´nen TVformat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Interessant ... Theoretisch könnte ich einen anderen Let's Player abmahnen, weil wir dadurch, dass wir beide Let's Plays machen, Konkurrenten sind und er auf seiner Website kein vollständiges Impressum angegeben hat. Es fehlt unter anderem die Anschrift und der vollständige Name (wobei der ja eigentlich zu Anschrift gehört).
> 
> Aber die Abmahnung bringt mir nichts, Mist ... Oder bekomme ich auch etwas von dem Geld ab, dass der Typ dann an meinen Anwalt zahlen würde? :O
> 
> Übrigens habe ich ihn auch vorher per PN auf YouTube darauf hingewiesen und er hat die fehlenden Angaben nicht ergänzt ...



Alter Schwede, nervst du jetzt schon andere LPer ? Mach doch einfach dein Ding und schau nicht auf andere. So kleinkariert kann man doch nicht sein...


----------



## Wynn (10. Dezember 2012)

wo ist den dein impressum mago ? sehe keins bei deinem youtube channel ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (10. Dezember 2012)

Mir ist heute morgen das unwahrscheinlichste passiert, was ich je erlebt habe.

Ich steh heute morgen auf, mach mich fertig und will zur Uni fahren und gucke dabei auf meinen Wecker, wie spät es ist.

Nachm Duschen mach ich mir meine Armbanduhr um, und gucke erneut, wie spät es ist und denk mir "Fuck! So spät?! Da verpass ich den Zug.."
und wundere mich dabei, dass ich mehr Zeit vertrödelt habe als sonst.

Da wollte ich schon zu Hause bleiben und auf den nächsten Zug warten und guck dabei noch mal auf meinen Wecker, auf dem es noch gar nicht so spät ist und ich meinen Zug eigentlich doch noch kriegen könnte.

Auflösung des ganzen: Meine Armbanduhr ist auf die Minute genau zwölf Stunden vorher stehen geblieben (bestimmt die Batterie alle) als ich morgens los muss.......wie unwahrscheinlich


Meinen Zug hab ich dann noch bekommen.


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter Schwede, nervst du jetzt schon andere LPer ? Mach doch einfach dein Ding und schau nicht auf andere. So kleinkariert kann man doch nicht sein...


Nein, tue ich nicht, aber man kann ja wohl von anderen erwarten, dass sie Gesetze einhalten.

Und nein, ich werde ihn nicht abmahnen, aber trotzdem sollte er ein richtiges Impressum haben, sonst wird er vielleicht noch wirklich von irgendwem abgemahnt.


----------



## LarsW (10. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wo ist den dein impressum mago ? sehe keins bei deinem youtube channel ^^






Magogan schrieb:


> Nein, tue ich nicht, aber man kann ja wohl von anderen erwarten, dass sie Gesetze einhalten.
> 
> Und nein, ich werde ihn nicht abmahnen, aber trotzdem sollte er ein richtiges Impressum haben, sonst wird er vielleicht noch wirklich von irgendwem abgemahnt.



Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht scheißen.


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

YouTube-Channel benötigen kein Impressum.


----------



## ZAM (10. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> YouTube-Channel benötigen kein Impressum.



Das wird sicher auch mal wie bei Facebook (da ist es für "Fanseiten" von DE aus Pflicht) kommen. Ebenso Jugendschutz-Abfragen bei Videos bei Zugriffen von DE aus ... da wette ich drauf.


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das wird sicher auch mal wie bei Facebook (da ist es für "Fanseiten" von DE aus Pflicht) kommen. Ebenso Jugendschutz-Abfragen bei Videos bei Zugriffen von DE aus ... da wette ich drauf.


Ich frage mich ja, wie die das umsetzen wollen ^^

Und mal ehrlich, die Datenschützer würden doch bestimmt irgendwas sagen, wenn jeder seine Adresse veröffentlichen müsste!? Ich kann es ja nachvollziehen, dass Leute ihre privaten Adressen nicht veröffentlichen wollen, ich will es ja eigentlich auch nicht, aber das ist mir immer noch lieber, als 50000 Euro Bußgeld zu zahlen ...

Ich habe zumindest auf meinen Webseiten ein Impressum ...


----------



## Wynn (10. Dezember 2012)

Motion Sickness denächst auch im Kino !



*</h1>






			<h1>Verursacht Der Hobbit Brechreiz beim Zuschauer?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> Außerdem meldete sich Warner Bros. mit einem offiziellen Statement bezüglich der 48 Bilder pro Sekunde zu Wort. Seit mehreren Tagen sieht sich das produzierende Studio sowie Regisseur Peter Jackson mit Vorwürfen von Schwindel, Kopfschmerz und Erbrechen sowie Übelkeit konfrontiert. Die Huffington Post hat nun die offizielle Pressemittleiung weitergeleitet. _Wir haben eine vollständige HFR 3D-Präsentation von Der Hobbit – Eine unerwartete Reise umfangreich und mit äußerst positivem Feedback durchgefürht und bei keinen der Tausenden, die den Film im besagten Format gesehen haben, sei eines der Probleme aufgetreten, die von zwei anonymen Quellen in den Medien beschrieben wurden._ Des Weiteren kündigt das Studio an, dass es felsenfest hinter den Visionen der Filmemacher steht und außerdem steht Zuschauern, die den _bahnbrechenden Fortschritt_ nicht erleben wollen, eine konventionelle Version in 2D und mit 24 Bilder pro Sekunden in zahlreichen Kinos zur Verfügung.



http://www.moviepilot.de/news/verursacht-der-hobbit-brechreiz-beim-zuschauer-119357

wenigstens spart man sich die teuren preise fürs popcorn und cola


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt sollte nicht scheißen.



Wenn man ein Klo hat, warum nicht.


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

Wieso denken die Leute, dass ich etwas mache oder machen will, nur weil ich schreibe, dass ich es theoretisch tun könnte? Ist ja schlimm ^^

Und der Typ hat übrigens eine Website zu seinem Let's Play und ich nicht, ich habe nur einen YouTube-Channel.

Und außerdem habe ich Hunger, mag aber nicht wirklich wieder Stulle mit Brot essen ^^


----------



## Wynn (10. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn man ein Klo hat, warum nicht.



du siehst gerne leuten zu wie sie ihr geschäft verrichten ?


----------



## Legendary (10. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> du siehst gerne leuten zu wie sie ihr geschäft verrichten ?



Umgangsprachlich nennt man sowas Kotnascher. 


BTW Mago: Lass mal lieber, wenn ich gegen dich auf dummes Benehmen und völlige Ahnungslosigkeit klagen würde, würde ich haushoch gewinnen. Da bräuchte ich wohl nicht mal nen Anwalt zu. :>

BTW Shika: Merci dir, vom Nachtschwärmer noch.


----------



## Wynn (10. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Umgangsprachlich nennt man sowas Kotnascher.



2G1C


----------



## Konov (10. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> du siehst gerne leuten zu wie sie ihr geschäft verrichten ?



Wer sagt, dass ich ihnen zuschaue?
Was weiß ich wo die Glashäuser so rumstehen LOL


----------



## Reflox (10. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Interessant ... Theoretisch könnte ich einen anderen Let's Player abmahnen, weil wir dadurch, dass wir beide Let's Plays machen, Konkurrenten sind und er auf seiner Website kein vollständiges Impressum angegeben hat. Es fehlt unter anderem die Anschrift und der vollständige Name (wobei der ja eigentlich zu Anschrift gehört).
> 
> Aber die Abmahnung bringt mir nichts, Mist ... Oder bekomme ich auch etwas von dem Geld ab, dass der Typ dann an meinen Anwalt zahlen würde? :O
> 
> Übrigens habe ich ihn auch vorher per PN auf YouTube darauf hingewiesen und er hat die fehlenden Angaben nicht ergänzt ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist das einzige was mir dazu einfällt.


----------



## Legendary (10. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist das einzige was mir dazu einfällt.


fixd. :>


----------



## Reflox (10. Dezember 2012)

Man kann funnyjunk nicht verlinken. GOTTVERDAMMT IHR INTERNET NOOBS


----------



## Wynn (10. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.welt.de/v...stgenommen.html

die meldung dürfte sean besonders treffen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (10. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> ...wir beide Let's Plays machen, Konkurrenten sind...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso denken die Leute, dass ich etwas mache oder machen will, nur weil ich schreibe, dass ich es theoretisch tun könnte?



Weil du darüber sinnierst, ob es sich für dich lohnen würde? Weil du ihn an angeschrieben hast?
Ach ne, das war ja pures Gutmenschentum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir können uns ja zusammentun und gemeinsam ABMahnwache© halten. Ich habe nämlich unautorisierte Kopien meiner Chicky-Comics entdeckt. Und diese Beliebigkeit, mit der mit meinem geistigen Geschisse umgegangen wird, ist nicht zu tolerieren!

Also dann bis später. Ich kritzel derweil noch ein paar Protest-Comics. GEGEN CHICKY-KLAU und GEGEN IMPRESSUMVERSTÖßE BEI ZOCKERPORNOS©!


Ach übrigens...


> _Es ist erlaubt, Verlinkungen zu externen Seiten in die Signatur einzubringen, so lange das Ziel dieser Links unmissverständlich gekennzeichnet ist und *keine kommerziellen Zwecke *unterstützt werden._





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe ihn angeschrieben, um ihn darauf hinzuweisen, dass er in seinem Impressum einige Angaben ergänzen muss, damit es den gesetzlichen Vorgaben entspricht.

Ich kann auch den Link zu meinem YouTube-Kanal rausnehmen, aber ehrlich, ich habe damit noch gar nichts eingenommen (wird erst überwiesen, wenn 70 Euro zusammengekommen sind und wenn das soweit ist, bin ich alt und meine Haare sind grau) ^^ Ich mache sogar Verluste durch die Stromkosten beim Hochladen ...


----------



## Fakebook (10. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn angeschrieben, um ihn darauf hinzuweisen, dass er in seinem Impressum einige Angaben ergänzen muss, damit es den gesetzlichen Vorgaben entspricht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (10. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ernsthaft, willst du unbedingt, dass dich die Leute nicht mögen?


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, willst du unbedingt, dass dich die Leute nicht mögen?


Wenn ich "die Leute" nicht darauf hinweise, wissen sie vielleicht nicht, warum plötzlich ein Bußgeldbescheid über 50000 Euro im Briefkasten liegt ... Ein Frankreich kann man für ein fehlerhaftes Impressum sogar ins Gefängnis kommen (kein Witz). Aber wir leben in Deutschland, da kostet das nur bis zu 50000 Euro ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn ich "die Leute" nicht darauf hinweise, wissen sie vielleicht nicht, warum plötzlich ein Bußgeldbescheid über 50000 Euro im Briefkasten liegt ... Ein Frankreich kann man für ein fehlerhaftes Impressum sogar ins Gefängnis kommen (kein Witz). Aber wir leben in Deutschland, da kostet das nur bis zu 50000 Euro ^^



ICH CHECK IMMER NOCH NET, WIESO DICH DAS JUCKEN SOLL ?! 

Es gibt gefühlt drölfzillionen LPer auf der Welt, so wie der oder so wie du. Und solange du nicht berühmt wirst, gibt keiner nen fuck, ob du deine popelige Adresse angegeben hast oder nicht. ES IST EINFACH SO IRRELEVANT.


----------



## Fakebook (10. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> ...aber ehrlich, ich habe damit noch gar nichts eingenommen (wird erst überwiesen, wenn 70 Euro zusammengekommen sind und wenn das soweit ist, bin ich alt und meine Haare sind grau) ^^ Ich mache sogar Verluste durch die Stromkosten beim Hochladen ...



@Mago, man hat mich gebeten, nicht so doofe Sachen zu dir zu sagen.. Aber du lässt ja keine Wahl.

Wenn das obige Zitat tatsächlich deiner Rechtsauffassung entspricht - 'Ich mach ja Verlust, also ist es quasi nicht kommerziell' - dann wirkt deine Impressums-Krümelkackerei geltungssüchtig, wichtigtuerisch ... irgendwie autistisch, empathielos.


Und deine Relativierung, deine Nachricht hättest du zu seinem Schutz geschickt, will so gar nicht in das Gelaber vom FÜR DICH lohnenden Abmahnverfahren passen.

Vielleicht ist dir aber auch nur ein unterirdischer Humor zu eigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bin kurz weg ... Chicky-Kopierer unter die Guillotine schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht bin ich auch schizophren.

Nein, im Ernst, die Impressumspflicht und das deutsche Recht ist ziemlich eindeutig, aber Forenregeln sind halt Forenregeln, da wird mich keiner verklagen, wenn ich die nicht beachte.

Außerdem habe ich ja nur gesagt, dass ich das mit dem Abmahnen theoretisch könnte, vielleicht auch, um das deutsche Rechtssystem ein wenig zu kritisieren (aber darauf kommt ihr natürlich nicht) ...

Ich will ja auch niemanden wegen so etwas abmahnen, vorher rede ich einfach mit ihm bzw. schreibe ihm das halt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Dezember 2012)

Kann es sein, dass du um absolut jeden Preis irgendwie nur Aufmerksamkeit willst?


----------



## Ogil (10. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nein, im Ernst, die Impressumspflicht und das deutsche Recht ist ziemlich eindeutig, aber Forenregeln sind halt Forenregeln, da wird mich keiner verklagen, wenn ich die nicht beachte.


Stimmt. Aber vielleicht bannieren? Ein Versuch waer es sicher wert...



> Außerdem habe ich ja nur gesagt, dass ich das mit dem Abmahnen theoretisch könnte, vielleicht auch, um das deutsche Rechtssystem ein wenig zu kritisieren (aber darauf kommt ihr natürlich nicht) ...


Und deswegen erwaehnst Du dass der andere LPer auch nach Deinem Hinweis sein Impressum nicht ergaenzt hat? Sehr waghalsige Kritik! Protipp: Wer nach gescheiterter Argumentation einen Fallrueckzieher mittels "War doch nur Spass!" oder "War doch als Kritik gemeint!" macht wirkt erst recht wie ein Waschlappen...


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du um absolut jeden Preis irgendwie nur Aufmerksamkeit willst?


Kann sein, ist aber eher nicht so.


----------



## H2OTest (10. Dezember 2012)

Tanz Mago, tanz tanz für dein Geld


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kann sein, ist aber eher nicht so.



So wie du dich aufführst muss ich dir da allerdings vehement widersprechen...


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> So wie du dich aufführst muss ich dir da allerdings vehement widersprechen...


Okay, du hast recht, ich habe niemanden, der mich liebt, keine Freunde, die ich treffen kann, keine Freundin, kein ...


----------



## Reflox (10. Dezember 2012)

Und jetzt versuchst du auch noch auf die Tränendrüse zu drücken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. Dezember 2012)

damn wo ist das popcorn


----------



## H2OTest (10. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. Dezember 2012)

danke h2o


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (10. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und deswegen erwaehnst Du dass der andere LPer auch nach Deinem Hinweis sein Impressum nicht ergaenzt hat? Sehr waghalsige Kritik! Protipp: Wer nach gescheiterter Argumentation einen Fallrueckzieher mittels "War doch nur Spass!" oder "War doch als Kritik gemeint!" macht wirkt erst recht wie ein Waschlappen...


Wieso ist meine Argumentation gescheitert? Du hast mich vielleicht einfach nicht richtig verstanden oder ich hab mich unverständlich ausgedrückt ...

Außerdem wäre es ja sogar nett gewesen, jemanden vorher darauf hinzuweisen, bevor man ihn abmahnt. Viele machen das gar nicht, sondern schicken direkt die Abmahnung los. Einige verdienen sogar ihr Geld nur damit, andere abzumahnen. So weit ist es in unserer Gesellschaft schon gekommen ...


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Morgen,Ihr Schmoggs!


----------



## Noxiel (11. Dezember 2012)

Das heißt schmock. Wenn schon jiddisch dann auch richtig.


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Das heißt schmock. Wenn schon jiddisch dann auch richtig.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Dezember 2012)

Och, na komm. Du bist doch ein großer Junge, musst nicht traurig sein. *pat pat*


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Aber..ab..abe..aber-


----------



## Noxiel (11. Dezember 2012)

Brav. 

Apropos brav, hier schneit's ganz gut und um 10 Uhr muß ich da auch noch raus, zum Arzt. *brrrrr*


----------



## Ogil (11. Dezember 2012)

Morjen Ihr Schmocks! *einen Teller Gefilte Fish dalass*

PS: Brrrr - schaut kalt aus da draussen!


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahre lieber bei dem Wetter zum Arzt,als 30km zur Arbeit..


----------



## Noxiel (11. Dezember 2012)

Um genau zu sein, gehe ich zum Arzt. In so einem Fliegerhorst ist alles immer ziemlich gut zu erreichen.


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Und dann jammerst du noch? 

P.S Fliegerhorst?Es gibt da Internet?


----------



## Ogil (11. Dezember 2012)

Jaja - und dann heisst es wieder "Ryanair-Maschine musste notlanden nachdem der Fluglotse durch Facebook-Spiel abgelenkt war..."


----------



## Konov (11. Dezember 2012)

Morgen zusammen, heute gehts weiter mit dem dicken Winter.... Wetten werden angenommen wieviel Schnee fällt.

Und kalt genug ist es ja


----------



## Noxiel (11. Dezember 2012)

Zurück vom Arzt. Spritze abgeholt und mir geht's gu.... 




Und ja in so einem Fliegerhorst gibt's Internet. Vorausgesetzt du kaufst dir einen UMTS Stick und hängst ihn aus'm Fenster.


----------



## Ogil (11. Dezember 2012)

Gna - mir ist seit gestern Abend schon irgendwie komisch im Bauch. Was sich nicht unbedingt wohlwollend auf meine Arbeitsmoral auswirkt. Ogil nach Hause will! Nau! Aber ich muss noch einige Sachen mit einem Kollegen besprechen/erledigen. Aber der kaest sich nicht mit seinem Zeuch aus...


----------



## Noxiel (11. Dezember 2012)

Du weißt wie sowas beginnt Ogil? 
Meist so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und entwickelt sich so weiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





und endet schließlich so



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Dezember 2012)

Frank Goosen - A40 gehört. Absolute Kaufempfehlung für Ruhrpottler

Wenn man andernorts nachem Weg fragt, erhält man vielleicht sogar die gewollte Antwort. Wenn man anner Herner Straße in Bochum nach dem Weg fragt, kann es einem passieren, das man gefragt wird: "Was willstn da? Ich war ja mal da. War Scheiße. Da willst du doch gar nich hin! Ich sach dir jetz ma, wo du hinwills!"


----------



## LarsW (11. Dezember 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Frank Goosen - A40 gehört. Absolute Kaufempfehlung für Ruhrpottler
> 
> Wenn man andernorts nachem Weg fragt, erhält man vielleicht sogar die gewollte Antwort. Wenn man anner Herner Straße in Bochum nach dem Weg fragt, kann es einem passieren, das man gefragt wird: "*Was willstn da? Ich war ja ma da. War Scheiße. Da willste de doch gar nich hin! Ich sach dir jetz ma, wo de hinwills,ker!"*



-fxied.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Dezember 2012)

Mein Oppa übrigens hat zum Strukturwandel im Ruhrgebiet auf seine ganz eigene Art beigetragen, nämlich durch die Wahl seines Autos. Da war er ein knallharter Lokalpatriot. Mein Oppa fuhr immer nur Bochumer Autos und tankte nur Bochumer Benzin. Etwas anderes als ein Kadett kam ihm nicht unter den Hintern, und in den Tank gehörte Aral. Er war fest davon überzeugt, dass dem Motor mit Shell, Esso oder Texaco irreparabler Schaden zugefügt würde. Das lehre doch das Leben ganz allgemein: "Durchenander saufen ist immer schlecht!" 

Oppas erster Kadett war schneeweiß mit Fließheck, innen Kunstleder. Er stand in der Garage der Aral-Tankstelle Fey an der Alleestraße. Am Wochenende wurde er hervorgeholt und dann ging es zu Ausflügen ins Münsterland oder zum Einkaufen nach Winterswijk in Holland, wo die Zigaretten so billig waren. Bevor es losging, ließ mein Großvater aber erstmal den Wagen in der Garage fünf Minuten "warmlaufen". Nein, es handelte sich nicht um einen Diesel. "Die Flüssigkeiten müssen erst die richtige Temperatur haben und sich überall verteilen", meinte Oppa. Warmlaufenlassen, das war eine Glaubensfrage, und Oppa war da sehr religiös.


----------



## Ogil (11. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt im Winter kann man das Auto schonmal warmlaufen lassen - ich merk das bei meinem schon extrem wie die Leerlauf-Drehzahl bei Kaelte hochgeht: um die 2100 rpm am Morgen, damit auch jeder wach wird. Sobald der Motor dann warm ist, pendelt es sich bei 1200 ein


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Dezember 2012)

Auch dem Genuss alkoholischer Getränke sind wir nicht prinzipiell abgeneigt. Nur

reichlich muss es sein. Die Flüssigkeit darf auch gern ein paar Umdrehungen haben.

Was der Markt nicht hergibt, stellen wir selbst her. Vor allem in den

Schrebergartenanlagen gibt es nach wie vor Interessantes aus dem Hause

»Eigenbrau«, nicht zuletzt jenes Gesöff, welches mir vor ein paar Jahren in der

Kleingartenanlage Engelsburg e.V. in Stahlhausen kredenzt wurde. Ein eher

grobschlächtiger Gartennachbar meiner Eltern kam im Laufe eines zwanglosen

Beisammenseins auf mich zu und sagte: »Samma, du hass doch studiert, ne?«

»Allerdings.«

»Dann trink ma dat hier, dat macht ’n Mann aus dir!«

Mit diesen Worten stellte er eine Colaflasche vor mich hin, die bis zum Hals mit

etwas gefüllt war, das aussah wie der Himmel über dem Krupp-Gelände an einem

wolkenlosen, strahlenden Tag: sehr hellblau. Ich fragte, wie man das Zeug nenne,

und der Nachbar sagte: »Dat? Dat is Wodka Wick-Blau.«

»Entschuldigung«, gab ich zurück. »Ich habe Wodka Wick-Blau verstanden.«

»Genau darum gehdet, Junge.«

Wodka Wick-Blau wird folgendermaßen hergestellt: Man leere eine Ein-Liter-Flasche

Cola, Fanta, Sprite, Lift oder sonst was, spüle sie gründlich aus, kippe 0,7 Liter

Wodka hinein und gebe eine Tüte Wick-Blau-Hustenbonbons hinzu. Das Ganze lasse

man ein paar Stunden stehen und schüttele es von Zeit zu Zeit gut durch – fertig!

Wie das schmeckt? Nun, schmecken ist hier sekundär. Und zunächst passiert auch

mal gar nichts. Das erste Pinnchen rauscht in den Magen, und man hat den Eindruck,

man muss nie wieder husten. Beim zweiten Pinnchen kommen einem erste Zweifel,

und nach dem dritten sieht man plötzlich die Tierchen im Rasen ganz groß, obwohl

man sich gar nicht erinnern kann, umgefallen zu sein.




Und eine letzte Tour Leseprobe Frank Goosen^^


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2012)

http://www.reddit.com/r/GameDeals/comments/14ny66/free_metro_2033_on_facebook_steam/

THQ auf Facebook liken - Metro 2033 umsonst für Steam bekommen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PfbgACoCZyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Charvez (11. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Jetzt im Winter kann man das Auto schonmal warmlaufen lassen - ich merk das bei meinem schon extrem wie die Leerlauf-Drehzahl bei Kaelte hochgeht: um die 2100 rpm am Morgen, damit auch jeder wach wird. Sobald der Motor dann warm ist, pendelt es sich bei 1200 ein



Motor warmlaufen lassen ist nicht gut für den Wagen.
Neben den Schadstoffen die völlig umsonst in die Umwelt gehen, machst du zudem den Motor kaputt.
Denn während du den Motor startest und dieser läuft, muss er Öl ranziehen (und kein Rapsöl, steh nur grad aufm (Öl-)Schlauch) um nicht kauptt zu gehen, dieses Öl ist in der Winterzeit jedoch um einiges zäher und fließt nicht so gut.
Da der Motor im Stand weniger Öl ranzieht, trocknet dieser aus und wichtige Teile die eigentlich immer mit Öl versorgt werden müssen, haben nicht genug zur verfügung um problemlos laufen zu können. (kein Öl = trocken = kaputt)
Dann machst du aus deinem Motor, ganz schnell einen Motot...

EDIT: Ich hab noch vergessen die bessere Alternative aufzuschreiben: Anstatt im Stand vorzuheißen um das Öl flüssig zu kriegen, solltest du lieber mit langsamen Tempo den Motor ''warm-fahren''. Dadurch wird das Öl flüssiger, der Motor wärmer und gut genug versorgt und deine Nerven, sowie die Umwelt geschont.


Schöne Grüße, Charvez


----------



## Ogil (11. Dezember 2012)

Keine Angst - ich lass das Auto nicht im Stand vor sich hinheulen. Meine Nachbarn wuerden mich erwuergen! Nur manchmal kommt man halt nicht drumrum die Heizung (und somit das Auto) zumindest ein wenig laufen zu lassen um wenigstens die beschlagenen Scheiben durchsichtig zu machen...


----------



## Charvez (11. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> um wenigstens die beschlagenen Scheiben durchsichtig zu machen...



Ich kenne jemanden, der klemmt sich immer diese silberne Folien-Decke (Sonnenschutz) zur Winterzeit auf die Scheibe...
...Einmal Türen auf, runternehmen und ausklopfen und fertig ist das Auto. =D


----------



## Ogil (11. Dezember 2012)

"Beschlagen" passiert meist von Innen - weil feuchte Luft wird warm durch Fahrer und trifft dann auf kalte Scheibe.


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> "Beschlagen" passiert meist von Innen - weil feuchte Luft wird warm durch Fahrer und trifft dann auf kalte Scheibe.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^^


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Konov (12. Dezember 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Guten Morgen



Verschneiten Guten Morgen wünsche ich!


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Verschneiten Guten Morgen wünsche ich!




hör mir bloß auf!


----------



## LarsW (12. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Verschneiten Guten Morgen wünsche ich!




Ach komm´geh mir wech!
Morgen.


----------



## Manowar (12. Dezember 2012)

Charvez schrieb:


> Motor warmlaufen lassen ist nicht gut für den Wagen.
> Neben den Schadstoffen die völlig umsonst in die Umwelt gehen, machst du zudem den Motor kaputt.
> Denn während du den Motor startest und dieser läuft, muss er Öl ranziehen (und kein Rapsöl, steh nur grad aufm (Öl-)Schlauch) um nicht kauptt zu gehen, dieses Öl ist in der Winterzeit jedoch um einiges zäher und fließt nicht so gut.
> Da der Motor im Stand weniger Öl ranzieht, trocknet dieser aus und wichtige Teile die eigentlich immer mit Öl versorgt werden müssen, haben nicht genug zur verfügung um problemlos laufen zu können. (kein Öl = trocken = kaputt)
> ...



Das ist ein wenig zu übertrieben.
Dafür packt man sich einfach das richtige Öl ins Auto. Im Sommer isses bei mir 5w40 und im Winter 0w40.
Gutes Öl ist hier einfach gefragt und nicht der Dreck ausm Baumarkt.
Bei gutem Öl, wird das Auto schon gut genug versorgt, ABER der Verschleiss ist höher, als wenn man direkt losfährt.

Ogil, was für ein Auto fährst du? 
Ne Drehzahl von 2100 ist in der Kaltlaufphase schon echt sehr hoch O_o und wenn die Kaltlaufphase abgeschlossen ist, bleibt der bei über 1000?


----------



## Konov (12. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ach komm´geh mir wech!
> Morgen.





Doofkatze schrieb:


> hör mir bloß auf!




 Höhö ^^

Also aufm Fahrrad gings bisher, aber jede Fahrt ist ein Abenteuer... weiß ja nicht wie es bei den Autos aussieht


----------



## Ogil (12. Dezember 2012)

Ist schon ok wenn man einen Toyota MR2 Mk1 faehrt. Der dreht halt etwas hoeher als ein BMW. 

Und ja - hier war heute auch recht frisch und etwas glatt. Ich muss mich bei dem Wetter dann auch immer zusammen reissen und etwas vorsichtiger fahren...


----------



## Doofkatze (12. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Höhö ^^
> 
> Also aufm Fahrrad gings bisher, aber jede Fahrt ist ein Abenteuer... weiß ja nicht wie es bei den Autos aussieht



Naja, zum Einen wurde bei mir an der Hauptstraße vor der Haustür weder gestern noch heute gekehrt, zum anderen unterscheiden sich die Bodenverhältnisse sehr stark. Da fährste gerade n paar Meter über ne geräumte Hauptstraße, dann aber blieb die Räummaschine offensichtlich nicht auf dem Weg sondern fuhr wo anders lang, dann haste n bissl Bodenbelag und da wo es dann wichtig wird, an Abhängen und Aufwegen ist dann gar nicht geräumt und Spiegelglätte.

14% Gefälle bei Spiegelglätte find ich nich witzig, zumal dort eigentlich Busse langfahren. Donnerstag, wo ja Schneechaos angesagt war, konnte ein Lupo gar nicht bremsen und ist in nen Abhang rein. Ich wäre fast nicht zur Arbeit gekommen, weil eine Auffahrt nicht geräumt war und ich keinen Grip bekam. Und heute hätte ich definitiv einen Unfall gebaut, wenn ein Auto gekommen wäre, als ich mit 20 (!) in einer Rechtskurve die Gegenspur komplett aufbrauchte, weil das Auto einfach mal weiter geradeausfuhr.


----------



## Manowar (12. Dezember 2012)

Interessante Fahrzeugwahl. Wie kommt man auf so einen? :>
Hat ja nichts mit BMW zu tun, aber das find ich schon echt ziemlich hoch.


----------



## Ogil (12. Dezember 2012)

Klein, leicht, schnell und Handling wie ein Go-Kart. Ausserdem mag ich den Look. Und ich mag kein Auto fahren das man an jeder Ecke sieht. Zugegeben nicht das praktischste Auto - aber das gleicht der Fahrspass aus. Midengine + RWD bekommt man sonst hoechstens im gehobenen Sportwagen-Bereich...

Und ja - Redline beginnt bei um die 7500. Da ist also Raum nach oben...


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2012)

Dach ZusAMmen!

Diese Woche ist ne tolle Woche. Montag Arbeitsvertrag vom neuen Job erhalten, Dienstag unterschrieben, Mittwoch meinem Chef mitgeteilt, dass ich kündigen werde, jetzt gehts mir gut 
Ausserdem war ich gestern im MRI, war völlig easy. Ich versteh nicht wie die Leute austicken können, wenn die da rein sollen. Man ist da ja nur mit nem kleinen Teil des Körpers drin und kann sich auch gut bewegen. Ich bin sogar dabei eingeschlafen weils so entspannend war  Ach und die Schwester, die mich da reinfahren liess war auch ne hübsche  
Ich weiss nicht...wenn andere Leute ins Krankenhaus gehn, sehn die "Krankheit, Pest & Cholera, Seuche, Verwesung, Tod". Wenn ich ins Krankenhaus geh seh ich "Sexy Schwester da, heisse Medizinstudentin dort, hübsche Familienangehörige eines Patienten da hinten..." - irgendwie mag ich Krankenhäuser.

Edit: Und die Schwester, die mir Blut abnahm war *YARRRRRRRRRR*


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Dezember 2012)

Sicher, dass es nicht nur irgendwelche über die Luft verteilte Drogen waren? Bei meinen bisherigen Aufenthalten habe ich nur Schwestern der Marke "Bertha" und "Brunhilde" kennengelernt...


----------



## Davatar (12. Dezember 2012)

Grundsätzlich gilt folgende Regel:

Wenn Alter der Schwester < 30 --> Sexy Hexy
Sonst: Bertha / Brunhilde

Edit: Das liegt daran, dass die gutaussehenden Schwestern ab 30 entweder den Job aufgegeben oder in Privatpraxen gewechselt haben.


----------



## EspCap (12. Dezember 2012)

Relevant: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4cXY0KnDgBE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Da das thema mal wieder aktuell ist 

wider ein zum glück gescheiterter attentat aber die politik macht lieber nichts gegen die die 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gefahr


----------



## Konov (12. Dezember 2012)

Was sollen sie denn machen? jeden Salatessenden bartträger vorläufig festnehmen?


----------



## H2OTest (12. Dezember 2012)

nein Salat fisten ... gott war der schlecht


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2012)

Oh jew...


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Oh jew...



ich würd ja jetzt auf die diskussion einsteigen, aber meine spamsinne warnen mich vor angry mods


----------



## H2OTest (12. Dezember 2012)

I did nazi that cumming


----------



## Legendary (12. Dezember 2012)

Flöxchen, deine Sig!   

Haste eigentlich auch das Album "Der letzte Tag deines Lebens" ? *_*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2012)

Ich höre grad den Hobbit - Soundtrack...

und möchte Liebe dazu machen ._.


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Flöxchen, deine Sig!
> 
> Haste eigentlich auch das Album "Der letzte Tag deines Lebens" ? *_*



Nah, ich bin eigentlich nicht so ein Farid Fan. Ich mag ihn in JBG, dann reichts aber auch wieder 

Und danke :3


----------



## Legendary (12. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> und möchte Liebe dazu machen ._.



Komm vorbei.


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Komm vorbei.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





lovetrain ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2012)

Legendery, IRL siehst du glaube ich nicht so aus wie die beiden Weiber dort, die ich sehe (((((

I am sorry





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ab8FhRBwpEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (12. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Legendery, IRL siehst du glaube ich nicht so aus wie die beiden Weiber dort, die ich sehe (((((



Hab doch ein Pic von mir im Profil du Noob. :>


----------



## Konov (12. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hab doch ein Pic von mir im Profil du Noob. :>



Jo und er hat Recht. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2012)

well nao this is awkward


----------



## Legendary (12. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo und er hat Recht. ^^



FFFFFUUUUU!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 2 geilsten Rapper Deutschlands. *_______________*


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fix'd

fixedy fix'd


----------



## Legendary (12. Dezember 2012)

Nein die 257ers sind nicht die besten Rapper Deutschlands. :>

NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN!


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2012)

Mikey is beste


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SORRY D:


----------



## EspCap (13. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alle keinen Geschmack hier


----------



## Wynn (13. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## Noxiel (13. Dezember 2012)

Morgen. 

Ich kennen keine der Fratzen, die ihr bisher gepostet habt. Anzeichen für meinen erhabenen Musikgeschmack oder doch nur pure Ignoranz?


----------



## Ogil (13. Dezember 2012)

Eher ein erstes Anzeichen des Alters


----------



## Manowar (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich finds nur traurig, dass Legendary wohl auch so einer ist.


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Alleine die Wörter "Rap" und "Deutsch" im gleichen Satz ohne negative Beiwörter zu äussern ist ja schon schrecklich, aber dann sowas auch noch gut zu finden... *Kopf schüttel*


----------



## Reflox (13. Dezember 2012)

Ist es euch eingetlich aufgefallen, dass sich Leute die Deutschrap hören sich nicht wirklich über andere Musikstile auslassen? Wogegen die anderen die ganze Zeit dagegenwettern. Jetzt frage ich mich, wer von beiden schlimmer ist...


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2012)

So ein Unsinn, schau mal in Musikforen rein, da wettern andauernd irgendwelche Deutschrapper oder Deutschhiphoper gegen andere Musikstile. Meist gegen Metal/Rock-Zeug oder gegen Popmusik.

Edit: Und argumentativ hab ich sogar gute Gründe die gegen Deutschrap sprechen. Deutschrap hat heute einfach selten was mit Musik zu tun. Im amerikanischen oder französischen Rap findet man dann noch eher Lieder die man als Musik bezeichnen könnte. Aber wenn man echten Rap will, der auch effektiv Musik wiederspiegelt, muss man sich schon die Rapper aus den 90ern anhören. Damals gings eben halt nicht rein um den Text, sondern der musikalische Hintergrund war mindestens so wichtig wie der Inhalt. Sowas gibts heute selten und noch viel seltner im deutschen Rap.


----------



## Reflox (13. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekzx1T9-gPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3QXQ7_-M-Fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JHd2AhMGZ1k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also ich kenne es nur umgekehrt. Auch im RL. Wenn irgendwelche langhaarigen mit ihren Maiden T-Shirts ankommen und einen fragen ob man sich jetzt voll krass und stark fühlt, weil man Hip Hop hört. Wie man keinen Musikgeschmack hat etc. 
Am Ende kommt es auf das gleiche raus, jeder mag was anderes. Dafür kann er nichts und man kann es auch nicht ändern. Ich mag dieses Gitarrengeschreddere und geschrei und gekeuche grösstenteils nicht. Genau wie diese mimimi-Poplieder. Das wird sich auch nicht ändern, wenn man mir sagt wie schlecht mein Musikgeschmack doch sei.


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2012)

Also nehmen wir mal an Du läufst in HipHop-Klamotten rum. Da wärs natürlich recht bescheuert wenn ein HipHoper zu Dir kommen und Dir sagen würd wie scheisse er HipHop findet oder nicht? Entsprechend bescheuert wärs wenn Du in Metallerklamotten rumlaufen würdest und ein Metaller zu Dir käme und Dir sagen würd wie scheisse er Metal findet...


Zu den Liedern die Du gepostet hast, da hab ich mir jetzt ausnahmsweise die Zeit genommen und mir die von Anfang bis zu Schluss angehört. Hier meine Meinung dazu:
Vorneweg: Ein qualitativ hochwertiges Lied hat im Regelfall einen Refrain der sich stetig wiederholt und die eine oder andere musikalische Ausschweifung. Ausserdem braucht es ne Art Höhepunkt, der sich vom Rest des Liedes komplett abhebt (beispielsweise durch das Ändern der Tonlage oder des Rhythmus). Das ist dann auch meist der Teil, an den man sich am ehesten erinnert, wenn man dran denkt. Die Musik wird im Optimalfall von mehreren Instrumenten verschiedenster Art zusammengestellt.
Gute Musik besteht aus guter Melodie, die durch Text/Gesang ergänzt werden kann (aber nicht muss), wobei durch das Ergänzen von Text/Gesang  die Qualität natürlich noch extrem gesteigert werden kann.

1. Lied:
Im Gegensatz zu den andern beiden Liedern ist hier immerhin Melodie und Schlagzeug-Hintergrund gegeben, die nicht permanent gleich klingen. Bei 2:34 gibts sogar sone Art Höhepunkt, aber naja...die theatralische Pause ist ein Bisschen kurz um Wirkung zu zeigen...

2. Lied:
Hörst Du da irgendwann jemals irgendwas anderes Musikalisches raus als die 2-3 Akkorde im Hintergrund? Ich nicht. Das Lied hat ist ne permanente Wiederholung der selben Klänge, abgesehn vom scratchen zwischendurch. Mit Musik hat das echt nicht viel zu tun. Denk Dir mal den Sänger weg und stell Dir vor, was dabei übrig bleiben würde. Würdest Du sowas noch hören wollen? Ich denke nicht.

3. Lied
Das 3. Lied ist genauso flach wie das zweite, da muss ich nicht weiter drauf eingehn...Wobei mich dann die musikalische Ausschweifung am Schluss dann doch noch kurz überrascht hat.

Davon abgesehn find ich die Texte einfach mies, aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung und das kann jeder sehn wie er will.



Zuletzt: Was erwartet Ihr, wenn Ihr Lieder im Guten-Morgen-Thread postet? Dass die alle gut finden? Dafür gibts ja den Musik-Thread, damit man dort nicht über die andern Musikgeschmäcker herzieht


----------



## Manowar (13. Dezember 2012)

Warum gehst du auf den Dreck so ein? 


Davatar schrieb:


> 2. Lied:
> Hörst Du da irgendwann jemals irgendwas anderes Musikalisches raus als die 2-3 Akkorde im Hintergrund? Ich nicht. Das Lied hat ist ne permanente Wiederholung der selben Klänge, abgesehn vom scratchen zwischendurch. Mit Musik hat das echt nicht viel zu tun. Denk Dir mal den Sänger weg und stell Dir vor, was dabei übrig bleiben würde. Würdest Du sowas noch hören wollen? Ich denke nicht.



Erinnert mich an
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pidokakU4I[/youtube]


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ja mal n geiles Video 

Aber zur Verteidigung der Popmusik *schüttel* *graus*: Bei einzelnen Liedern mussten sie zweistimmig singen, damits entsprechend danach klang. Und im Original siehts dann teilweise doch recht anders aus.


Und warum ichs trotzdem noch versuch? Naja...man ist nie zu alt, um sich weiterzubilden


----------



## Konov (13. Dezember 2012)

Musik ist eine Kunstform. Und Kunst ist immer subjektiv. JUNGS das solltet ihr doch wissen langsam.
Trotzdem gibts immer wieder ein paar hohle Früchte, die anderen ihre Meinung aufzwingen müssen.


Was ich grad richtig kacke finde:

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/einwanderer-immer-mehr-suedeuropaeer-kommen-nach-deutschland-a-872688.html



> Deutschland steht am Beginn der größten Einwanderungswelle seit Jahrzehnten. Forscher rechnen mit 2,2 Millionen Menschen, die bis 2017 in die Bundesrepublik kommen - vor allem wegen der Krise in Südeuropa. In der Wirtschaft sind die Zuwanderer hochwillkommen.



Toll! Ich bin kein Nazi, aber ich finds irgendwie nicht in Ordnung, dass Zuwanderer immer mehr werden und viele von denen, die bereits hier wohnen, haben keinen Job... ist doch alles Mist!


----------



## Manowar (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich liebe den Anfang eines Satzes "Ich bin zwar kein Nazi, aaaaber..!"


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2012)

Auch Kunst kann professionell oder laienhaft betrieben werden  aber ist gut, ich hör auf.


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2012)

Neuer Fernseher = Toll, aber die Samsung-Menüführung ist mal direkt aus der Hölle *g*
Nachteil: Musste Digital-Kabel bestellen  .. Analog kann sich niemand antun ab 40"


----------



## Reflox (13. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Neuer Fernseher = Toll, aber die Samsung-Menüführung ist mal direkt aus der Hölle *g*
> Nachteil: Musste Digital-Kabel bestellen .. Analog kann sich niemand antun ab 40"



Cih bekomme die ganze Zeit Werbung für deinen Fernseher, seitdem ich auf den Link geklickt habe


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2012)

Ich sehe da keinen Link bei ZAMs Post. Meinst Du nen andern? Ansonsten würd ich ma schaun ob Du Dir nicht was eingefangen hast.


----------



## Reflox (13. Dezember 2012)

Nönö, er hat den Fernseher mal verlinkt


----------



## ZAM (13. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nönö, er hat den Fernseher mal verlinkt



Beschwer dich bei erm .. keine Ahnung, das war Saturn, oder? *g*


----------



## Konov (13. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich liebe den Anfang eines Satzes "Ich bin zwar kein Nazi, aaaaber..!"



Ja, muss man ja leider heutzutage immer mit dazu bringen, wer weiß, wer mitliest ^^


----------



## EspCap (13. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Alleine die Wörter "Rap" und "Deutsch" im gleichen Satz ohne negative Beiwörter zu äussern ist ja schon schrecklich, aber dann sowas auch noch gut zu finden... *Kopf schüttel*



Als wären die Inhalte von Deutschrap so anders als beim Englischen Äquivalent. Ich bin auch kein Deutschrap-Fan per se, aber es gibt schon ein paar gute Sachen. Von den Leuten die ich gepostet habe:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-wnBU_2tWLk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aLdHmWAMApk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xeMLX5gvscg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (13. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=czf3R_CrN5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Find ich auch ganz toll


----------



## Ogil (13. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Was ich grad richtig kacke finde:
> 
> http://www.spiegel.d...d-a-872688.html
> 
> Toll! Ich bin kein Nazi, aber ich finds irgendwie nicht in Ordnung, dass Zuwanderer immer mehr werden und viele von denen, die bereits hier wohnen, haben keinen Job... ist doch alles Mist!


Es gibt in der EU nun mal Niederlassungsfreiheit - und die gilt nicht nur fuer die Buerger der wirtschaftlich gut gestellten Staaten. Mir stellt sich da eher die Frage: Als Spanier nach Deutschland? Sind die doof?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Als wären die Inhalte von Deutschrap so anders als beim Englischen Äquivalent. Ich bin auch kein Deutschrap-Fan per se, aber es gibt schon ein paar gute Sachen. Von den Leuten die ich gepostet habe:



Ach das sind doch eh die ganzen Hipster. Die Ammis rappen auch über Frauen, Alkohol, andere Drogen und sowat, wenn das Deutsche Rapper machen, hört sich das immer nur lächerlich an. Ansonsten ist Deutsch-Rap im Aufwind, Cro ausgenommen... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zhPTMpm3YfM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DiSw0PIc8ws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (13. Dezember 2012)

Leute echt, postet Eure Musikvideos doch in den Song-Thread oder den Youtube-Thread und verschont die andern Leutchens damit, die sowas nicht mögen.


----------



## Reflox (13. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> BattleBoi Basti, DCVDNS,






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oLiwClikKOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Boah von dem Schmock krieg ich Plack!



Du laberst Schmock, du Schmock! 

Moin


----------



## Maladin (14. Dezember 2012)

Immer höflich bleiben die Herren Schmocks


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2012)

Bitte nicht.
Der Versöhnungssex wird dann besser


----------



## Reflox (14. Dezember 2012)

Niemand rührt meinen AÖ an!


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2012)

Kampf um Leben und Tod?


----------



## Maladin (14. Dezember 2012)

Lasst uns das Ausramboen - ich fange an


----------



## Reflox (14. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Kampf um Leben und Tod?



Also los ähm... du wohnst in 'MURRICA oder?


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2012)

äääh..mir wäre der Kampf lieber.. 



Reflox schrieb:


> Also los ähm... du wohnst in 'MURRICA oder?




Leider noch nicht..


----------



## Reflox (14. Dezember 2012)

Wo ziehts dich denn hin?


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2012)

Da wo es kein Rap gibt!! 

Zuerst nach Charlotte/NC
Dann nach nen bissl Zeit, kann ich hin, wo ich will.
Und die Frage zu beantworten, ist echt nicht einfach.. wenn man die Wahl hat, hat jeder Ort, seine Vor und Nachteile.
Zuerst wollte ich nach Florida. Inzwischen zieht es mich mehr nach LA.


----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Gratis-Toasts für alle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (14. Dezember 2012)

Letzter Tag für dieses Jahr


----------



## Reflox (14. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Letzter Tag für dieses Jahr



Pöh, ich hab noch ne Woche 



Manowar schrieb:


> Da wo es kein Rap gibt!!
> 
> Zuerst nach Charlotte/NC
> Dann nach nen bissl Zeit, kann ich hin, wo ich will.
> ...



Wenn ich nach Amerika gehen würde, würde ich nach Alaska, NY oder in die Nähe der Everglades ziehen


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2012)

Dann ist es hier Admin/Mod frei?

Ich will erstmal Abstand von diesem Wetter hier und einfach Sonne pur haben!
Zudem muss ein größerer Flughafen in der Nähe sein.


----------



## Konov (14. Dezember 2012)

Morgen zusammen!

Vielleicht interessiert dich das Manowar:

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/fotoband-america-von-horst-hamann-die-poesie-des-rostes-a-871616.html


sind ein paar richtig schöne Bilder dabei wie ich finde... der amerikanische Stil hat einfach was, auch (oder gerade WENN) man sich die abgewrackten Ecken anschaut irgendwo in der Wüste.
Fand das schon immer toll.

Wobei ich warscheinlich unterm Strich kanada vorziehen würde wegen der Natur. Die USA sind da aber dicht dran, irgendwo im Norden ist ja fast wie Kanada.


----------



## ZAM (14. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Dann ist es hier Admin/Mod frei?



Nur ZAM-Frei .. aber ich hab gehört, der kann eh nicht anders und schaut ab und zu nach dem rechten.


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2012)

Wenns um die Schönheit und die Lässigkeit gehen würde, würde ich wieder Hawaii ansteuern 

Kanada stell ich mir auch unglaublich schön vor, aber da gibts ja auch genügen US Staaten, die da mithalten.
Will ich aber nicht.  
Erstmal brauch ich Sonne pur. Auch wenn ich für den Strandbody noch nen bissl was machen muss 

Zam du brauchst richtigen Urlaub. 
Also tu dir das nicht an und spamme rum!


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2012)

zam log sich dann als zam aus und liest und postet fleissig weiter als floppydrive 

Yin und Yang Prinzip !


----------



## Konov (14. Dezember 2012)

Grad festgestellt dass ich kein Geschenkpapier mehr hab.

Oh ich hasse Weihnachten so sehr! Immer dieser Geschenke Stress!


----------



## stefanru (14. Dezember 2012)

moin moin !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Dezember 2012)

Macht es so wie jeder Mann auf der Welt, am Tag vorher werden Geschenke gekauft! 

Hab aber auch noch kein Plan, was ich meiner Freundin schenken soll... Gutschein kann ich ja nicht bringen oder ?


----------



## Legendary (14. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Niemand rührt meinen AÖ an!






Manowar schrieb:


> Kampf um Leben und Tod?






Maladin schrieb:


> Lasst uns das Ausramboen - ich fange an



Ich bin ne Attention Whore! 


BTW: Mano du willst nach Murica aber du willst dahin wo es keinen Rap gibt...finde den Fehler. :>


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2012)

Hey, die Südstaaten sind da ne gute Anlaufstelle 
In Alabama gibts das bestimmt nicht!


----------



## Legendary (14. Dezember 2012)

In Alabama gibts aber Gump, Forrest Gump!


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2012)

Das ist sehr gut!
Hab mal bei Bubbu Gump, Shrimps gegessen.. meine Güte, waren die gut <3


----------



## ZAM (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich möchte jetzt wissen wie "Ausramboen" geht *g*


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2012)

vieleicht kennt sich einer hier aus  vieleicht die telekom zu dumm zum rechnen oder ich habe da was fieses übersehen

haben 19.11 telekom gekündigt sie haben aber für den ganzen monat abgebucht jetzt soll das geld zuückkommen was ich im november zuviel gezahlt habe 
aber die haben mir zuwenig überwiesen 9 euro und meinen wär angeblich alles richtig

30 tage - alles ohne steuer - filmpaket hat keine steuer

entertain 37,77
film paket 5 euro 
vdsl 4,20
receiver 1 3,63
receiver 2 2,67
router 2,47

das sind die preise für 30 tage

19.11 gekündigt als 10 tage müssten erstattet werden

1 tag währen ohne steuer 1,86 was bei 10 tagen 18,6 währen und die 19% ust müssten sie mir ja auch noch erstatten dadrauf was 3,53 wären also eine gesamt summe von 22,13

oder habe ich was übersehen was deren automaten zu ihren gunsten rechnen ?


nochmal angerufen die arschlöcher dort zu dämlich zum scheissen und können nicht mal ihren namen tanzen

die hardware ist angeblich nicht zurückgekommen blöde das ich aber alles aufgehoben habe


----------



## Manowar (14. Dezember 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich möchte jetzt wissen wie "Ausramboen" geht *g*



Ausrambolen 
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p21hr5G4sFI[/youtube]


----------



## Davatar (14. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht ham die ne Stornierungsgebühr oder ne Rückerstattungsgebühr oder sowas.


----------



## Aun (14. Dezember 2012)

irgendwie manowar´s vid eine hypnotisierende wirkung


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Vielleicht ham die ne Stornierungsgebühr oder ne Rückerstattungsgebühr oder sowas.



nö haben die nicht war alles frist gerecht gekündigt 7 monate vor vor automatischer verlängerung hardware 14 tage vor vertragsende die sind einfach unfähig - mich wundert eh das die entertain sparte von der telekom sich noch hält


----------



## Davatar (15. Dezember 2012)

Morgen!

Wochenendarbeit ist doof!


----------



## Legendary (15. Dezember 2012)

WAU WAU WAU!


----------



## Davatar (15. Dezember 2012)

Doggie?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (15. Dezember 2012)

Chrrrrrrr.....

S.S

Morgen....


----------



## Legendary (15. Dezember 2012)

Ein neuer. :>

Hab schon deine Ausflüchte im gestrigen Nachtschwärmer gelesen. Wenn du schon bei Sean angepisst bist, dann wünsch ich dir noch vieeel Spaß mit mir.


----------



## Tilbie (15. Dezember 2012)

Moin!

Grade erstmal in DOTA2 das Rapegame gespielt. So kann der Tag beginnen!


----------



## Wynn (15. Dezember 2012)

rapegame ?

lass das bloss nicht frontal21 und die psychiater von lol hören ^^


----------



## Fritzche (15. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ein neuer. :>
> 
> Hab schon deine Ausflüchte im gestrigen Nachtschwärmer gelesen. Wenn du schon bei Sean angepisst bist, dann wünsch ich dir noch vieeel Spaß mit mir.



Ach eigentlich kann ich sowas gut wegstecken ^^ Feuer meist eigentlich zurück 

Nur Gestern war gegen 3 die Heizung aus und es wurd langsam arsch kalt da war auch die Laune im Eimer 


Und so neu bin ich eigentlich auch nicht...war nur laaaaange Zeit still um mich geworden 


Und frage mich wirklich warum ich heut schon um 11 aus dem Bett geprügelt wurde -.- Termin fällt aus


----------



## Tilbie (15. Dezember 2012)

Als ob frontal21 in einem Videospiele-Forum Rechnereien würde. Die nehmen ihre fakten doch direkt aus der Bild.


----------



## Manowar (15. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ein neuer. :>
> 
> Hab schon deine Ausflüchte im gestrigen Nachtschwärmer gelesen. Wenn du schon bei Sean angepisst bist, dann wünsch ich dir noch vieeel Spaß mit mir.



Vielleicht sollten wir erstmal nett zu ihm sein?
So quasi Spucke, statt Anlauf?


----------



## Legendary (15. Dezember 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir erstmal nett zu ihm sein?
> So quasi Spucke, statt Anlauf?



Ok, wir wollen unser Spielzeug ja nicht gleich vergraulen. 


Apropos Spielzeug...wo ist Mago?


----------



## Fritzche (15. Dezember 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Als ob frontal21 in einem Videospiele-Forum Rechnereien würde. Die nehmen ihre fakten doch direkt aus der Bild.



Ach daher kommen Diese Ideen mit den "Drohbriefen" usw. ^^

Ja die öffentlich Rechtlichen und die Videospiele....


Naja grade GW2 am Patchen


----------



## Reflox (15. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yt2IV-R3OvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kennt einer von euch einen tollen Mod für Skyrim?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Apropos Spielzeug...wo ist Mago?



Der schreibt wohl grad allen LPern, dass sie sich gefälligst nen Impressum einrichten sollen... 

Btw:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sf6LD2B_kDQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2012)

Zu der Frage aus dem Nachtschwärmer-Thread: 



> Xidish schrieb:
> 
> 
> > 1. In welchem Land warst Du denn zur Premiere den Film anschauen etwa in der Premiere in Neuseeland?
> > 2. Habe ihn zwar bisher nicht gesehen - denke aber - es wird auch hier Geschmackssache sein.




Bayern. Lief aber auch in BaWü schon zur Preview, nur war da schon am Montag alles reserviert.


----------



## H2OTest (15. Dezember 2012)

Morgen ihr Eierkrauler


----------



## Konov (15. Dezember 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Aun (15. Dezember 2012)

morgen ihr luschen


----------



## Davatar (15. Dezember 2012)

16:13, Telefonanruf:

Er: "Wollt nur mal hören was Du so machst, ham uns schon lange nimmer gesehn."
Ich: "Arbeiten..."
Er: "Ja aber wohl kaum heute an nem Samstag oder?"
Ich: "Doch...und als Krönung gleich morgen auch noch."
Er: "Oh, na gut, dann ruf ich nächstes Jahr oder so wieder mal an, wenn Du wieder vernünftig geworden bist."
Handyverbindung: "*tuut tuut tuut*
Ich: "Ist ja nicht so, als hätt ich mir das so ausgesucht..."

Und das war quasi der Höhepunkt des Tages heute...

*geht weiterarbeiten*


----------



## Tilbie (15. Dezember 2012)

Oh man, da bin ich ja doch noch froh Schüler zu sein. :S


----------



## Fakebook (15. Dezember 2012)

Davatar, zwar lässt sich dein Tonfall aus dem Text nicht rauslesen, aber wenn jemand auf die Frage 'lange nicht gesehen, was machste?' mit 'Arbeiten' antwortet, ist Auflegen das einzige, das ich für vertretbar halte. Schlimmer, als Floskeln, ist soziale Inkompetenz als Antwort.


----------



## Davatar (15. Dezember 2012)

Naja wenn Du meinen Terminplan von Mitte November 2012 bis Ende Februar 2013 kennen würdest, würdest auch verstehn, dass ich momentan recht mies gelaunt bin 
Und wenn ich jemandem anrufe und der am Wochenende arbeiten muss und ich weiss, dass das bei ihm eigentlich nicht der Normalfall ist, dann zeig ich zumindest ein kleines Spürchen Verständnis und leg nicht einfach wieder auf.


----------



## Fakebook (15. Dezember 2012)

Ich finds eben einfach nerdig. Gibt halt Leute, die wollen 'mal horchen, wie es geht'. Die Kommunikation unterliegt nunmal eigenartigen Floskeln. Ich wünsche jeden Morgen 'Guten Tag', aber irgendwie ist es mir doch wurscht, ob Kollege XY wirklich einen _guten_ Tag hat. Wir sagen 'Danke' an der Kasse, sind aber eigentlich nur froh, nach all der Wartezeit endlich unsere Einkäufe zusammenraffen zu können.

Und zu diesen allgemein gültigen Floskeln zählt auch 'lange nicht gesehen, wie stehts?'. Mal oberflächlich und uninteressiert dahergesagt, mal aber auch als Einstieg.
Keine Frage, fragt mich Arschloch-Kollege A 'Na??? Wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück?', antworte ich: 'Ne, wollte mal deine Arbeitsmoral kontrollieren.'
Aber wenn mich Menschen nach langer Zeit mit Floskel begrüßen, flosikel ich zurück: 'Arbeit schlaucht grad bissel, sonst gut, Wie stehts bei dir?'. Und nach dieser (oberflächlichen) Interessens-Bekundung gehts ans Eingemachte.

Interessantes Thema - wie weit hält man sich an allgemeinen Konsens und wann knüppelt man mal mit offenen Antworten dazwischen.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Dezember 2012)

Hallo meine kleinen.


----------



## Noxiel (15. Dezember 2012)

"Hey, Hirn."
 "Ja?"
"Ich sollte schlafen."
 "Und?"
"Na mach mal."
 "Weisst du noch, wie du zu deiner Lehrerin in der 2. Klasse mal Mama gesagt hast?"
"FICK DICH! Das ist über 25 Jahre her?!"
 "Trotzdem. Peinlich, nicht?"
"Ja, extrem! Bist ne große Hilfe, danke!"
 "Keine Ursache! - Steuererklärung!"
"Was?"
 "Steuererklärung."
"Was ist damit?"
 "Noch nicht eingereicht."
"Ja, vielen Dank! Ich weiss!"
 "Könnte Probleme geben."
"Gehts noch? Ich frag dich, ob ich schlafen kann und du bringst so ne Scheisse??"
 "Sorry! Hey, dich stichts in der Herzregion."
"Ja, ein wenig. Irgendwas halt. Gibts manchmal. Warum?"
 "Aidskrebs!"
"GEHTS NOCH?!"
 "Google mal."
"Stirb!!!!!"
 "Haha okay. Du hast morgen übrigens wichtige Termine. Und es ist schon drei Uhr früh!"
"JA, ARSCHLOCH! ICH WEISS!"
 "Sorry, ich tu hier nur meine Arbeit! Was machst du eigentlich mit deinem Leben?"
"Weiss nicht. Leben?"
 "Ja, eben. Bist du zufrieden, so im Grossen und Ganzen?"
"Alter, was ist dein Problem?"
 "Nix...... Man darf ja mal fragen. Hey, die Heizung ist mega laut, nicht? Sie macht so: WUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU"
"Ich höre es selber, danke!"
 "Und die Küchenuhr..... Tick.... Tack..... Motherfucking tick..... Motherfucking tack....."
"FRESSE, du elendes Oberarschloch!"
 "Haha! Hirn sein ist sooooo geil! Nein, Spass bei Seite! Jetzt hast du es dir langsam verdient! Echt, hast du! Jetzt fühlst du dich schön arm und wohlig."
"Danke, wurde auch langsam Zeit."
 "Wär doof, wenn du jetzt auf Toilette müsstest, was?"


----------



## Tilbie (15. Dezember 2012)

Großartig.


----------



## EspCap (15. Dezember 2012)

Danke. Heute zum ersten mal was von der gehört und jetzt den ganzen Tag nichts gemacht weil ich nur das Album rauf und runter gehört habe.


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2012)

Und täglich grüsst das Murmeltier!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2012)

Morgen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qhdbr8K-c0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Youtube Video geht net, legg misch fett, kopiert euch den Link doch selbaaaa




Fakebook schrieb:


> Davatar, zwar lässt sich dein Tonfall aus dem Text nicht rauslesen, aber wenn jemand auf die Frage 'lange nicht gesehen, was machste?' mit 'Arbeiten' antwortet, ist Auflegen das einzige, das ich für vertretbar halte. Schlimmer, als Floskeln, ist soziale Inkompetenz als Antwort.



Dem stimme ich zu. ^^

"Arbeiten" als antwort in dem Fall ist kommt warscheinlich wirklich für 90% der Bevölkerung angepisst rüber. Ganz egal wie man es betont 
Auch wenn du, Davatar, es nicht böse gemeint hast, so eine Antwort wirkt ziemlich flapsig und dass die Person aufgelegt hat, liegt irgendwie nicht ganz weit fern.... wobei es auch eine Überreaktion ist irgendwie.


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2012)

Du musst beim link nur das s bei https rausnehmen


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

Morgen.


----------



## Magogan (16. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, wie lecker: Erbseneintopf aus der Dose ... sieht eher aus wie irgendetwas Zähflüssiges mit Erbsen und anderen Dingen drin ...

Zumindest werde ich satt ... beziehungsweise ich möchte gar nichts mehr essen, weil das so ekelig schmeckt ...

Ich sollte vielleicht mal wirklich Kochen lernen ...


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

Wenigstens hast du etwas zu essen. Ich hab nur schokolade >.>


----------



## Tilbie (16. Dezember 2012)

SCHOKOLADE?!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Moin.


----------



## EspCap (16. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen. Wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige der das um halb 1 sagt...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TRvLxVCzANo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich will zurück


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige der das um halb 1 sagt...



*Moin* ist ein vor allem in Norddeutschland und dem Süden Dänemarks (Südjütland) – dort _Mojn_ geschrieben[sup][1][/sup] – verbreiteter Gruß, der prinzipiell zu jeder Tages- und Nachtzeit verwendet werden kann.[sup][2][/sup] Mittlerweile hat der Gruß auch in allen anderen Teilen Deutschlands Verbreitung gefunden. Beiderseits der Grenze wird _Moin_ (bzw. _Mojn_) heute in allen ansässigen Sprachen samt deren Varietäten und Dialekten verwendet.[sup][3][/sup] Es gibt allerdings regional unterschiedliche Konventionen zur Verwendung, was etwa die Tageszeit, den formellen Aspekt oder die Verdopplung („Moin moin“) betrifft. _Moin_ hat sich über das traditionelle Verbreitungsgebiet hinaus, vor allem bei der jungen Generation, über die gesamte Nordhälfte Deutschlands ausgebreitet, wird allerdings dort außerhalb des Morgens häufig fälschlicherweise mit einem klassischen _Guten Morgen_ verwechselt und von manchen als Respektlosigkeit verstanden.


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2012)

...Wrynn?


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, wie lecker: Erbseneintopf aus der Dose ... sieht eher aus wie irgendetwas Zähflüssiges mit Erbsen und anderen Dingen drin ...
> 
> Zumindest werde ich satt ... beziehungsweise ich möchte gar nichts mehr essen, weil das so ekelig schmeckt ...
> 
> Ich sollte vielleicht mal wirklich Kochen lernen ...


Einfache Rezepte für Studenten, die (noch) nicht kochen können:

- Alles was sich direkt aus der Dose essen lässt + Brot
- Studentenfutter
- Mikrowellenfrass
- Alles was sich aus der Dose in nen Kochtopf schütten und wärmen lässt und das nicht länger dauert als 5 Minuten Wärmezeit, weil der Student, der (noch) nicht kochen kann das sonst anbrennen lässt ... (+Brot)
- Alles was sich aus ner Packung in ne Bratpfanne klatschen und in 5 Minuten braten lässt ... (+Brot?)
- Brot mit Zeug drauf
- Brot ohne Zeug drauf (besonders beliebt, wenn nichts mehr vom Monatsbudget übrig ist)
- Das Essen der Mitstudenten (für den Studenten, der sich trotz Frau und zwei Kindern dazu entschlossen hat, studieren zu gehn)
- Ein Glas Nutella


----------



## Olliruh (16. Dezember 2012)

Raviolis !! 
GIBT NICHTS LECKERS ALS RAVIOLIS AUS DER DOSE. 3 MINUTEN MIKROWELLE & GENIEßEN#

hab im übrigen gestern den Hin- & Rückflug nach Amerika gebucht ))


----------



## Aun (16. Dezember 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Raviolis !!
> GIBT NICHTS LECKERS ALS RAVIOLIS AUS DER DOSE. 3 MINUTEN MIKROWELLE & GENIEßEN#
> 
> hab im übrigen gestern den Hin- & Rückflug nach Amerika gebucht ))



ibäh. keine ahnung wieso, aber ich hab schon von klein auf ravioli gehasst


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

Hört auf über essen zu reden oder ich muss euch alle töten >.>


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2012)

Du hast doch da ein widerliches Herz zum Fressen Sean...deine Sig ist irgendwie ähm...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du hast doch da ein widerliches Herz zum Fressen Sean...deine Sig ist irgendwie ähm...



Ich mag die Sig. Lass mich


----------



## Davatar (16. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du hast doch da ein widerliches Herz zum Fressen Sean...deine Sig ist irgendwie ähm...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (16. Dezember 2012)

Der is gut!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

Seitwann ist das Herz im Kopf? Immer diese Anatomisch unwissenden


----------



## Legendary (16. Dezember 2012)

Haha Davatar! xD

DER war wirklich mal ausgezeichnet.


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2012)

Komme mir manchmal vor wie der einzige Student der kocht bzw. kochen kann und sogar will ^^

Den mensafraß für 2 Euro spar ich mir jedenfalls, obwohls dem Geldbeutel gut tun würde


----------



## Magogan (16. Dezember 2012)

Schon 27 Abonnenten auf YouTube ... Dass sich das echt Leute angucken, kann ich kaum glauben ^^


----------



## Konov (16. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Schon 27 Abonnenten auf YouTube ... Dass sich das echt Leute angucken, kann ich kaum glauben ^^



Hier bei buffed warscheinlich auch keiner 


Warum wird eigentlich wieder so ein Mega Info Hype gemacht um den Amokschützen von Connecticut...? Seine Mutter, sein Leben, warum seine Mutter Waffen hatte usw...
Irgendwie gehts einem voll auf die Nüsse


----------



## Tilbie (16. Dezember 2012)

Is doch klar das so ein Ereignis von den Medien ausgeschlachtet wird. Bringt halt doch irgendwo Quoten.


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du hast doch da ein widerliches Herz zum Fressen Sean...deine Sig ist irgendwie ähm...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AacImm1SHTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ist doch lecker


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2012)

darf nur fakebook nicht sehen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> darf nur fakebook nicht sehen ^^



Wieso das denn?


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2012)

herz = fleisch 

ist doch nicht vegetarisch


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> herz = fleisch
> 
> ist doch nicht vegetarisch



Ich bin selbst Vegi du nase ^^


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2012)

deshalb ja verwundert mich ^^

wie ist das eingentlich bei menschenfleisch sean ? da leidet doch kein tier ?


----------



## EspCap (16. Dezember 2012)

Weil wir ja alle Pflanzen sind oder was?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wie ist das eingentlich bei menschenfleisch sean ? da leidet doch kein tier ?



Gib mir ein Menschensteak und ich ess es  Aber bitte von ner Frau. <Böse lachend>


----------



## Reflox (16. Dezember 2012)

EspCap schrieb:


> Weil wir ja alle Pflanzen sind oder was?



Jaaa wir sind Pflanzen!

Los legt euch alle auf den Rücken!

Photosynthese,Photosynthese,Photosynthese.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gi b mir ein Menschensteak und ich ess es  Aber bitte von ner Frau. <Böse lachend>



Olli hat n schönes Hinterteil hab ich gehört 

awkward.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Olli hat n schönes Hinterteil hab ich gehört
> 
> awkward.



Also auf so nen schön gereiften Ollischinken hätte ich jetzt schon lust.


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Dezember 2012)

Wochen-Motto im Büro "nur noch eine Woche ogog"


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

Morgen 

Eigentlich voll die chillige Uni Woche vor mir. Bissl Referat vorbereiten....

Dann noch paar Weihnachtskleinigkeiten kaufen... Es kann losgehen!!!11einself




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stefanru (17. Dezember 2012)

moin moin


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2012)

Morgeeeeeen!
Obwohl meine Woche ja heute nicht beginnt, da ich grad Tag 8 der 11-Tage-Arbeitswoche hab, beginnt mein Montag ausnahmsweise fantastisch. Warum?
Offizielle Kündigung IN YOUR FACE, Chef!

MUAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Zur Feier des Tages gibts Kitties für alle!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMK832E-wM4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (17. Dezember 2012)

Hehe - na dann alles Gute! 

Wenn mich die Firma mal wieder nervt oder ich grad wieder ne Woche unterwegs war und zurueck ins Buero komme um von der Flut an Anfragen/E-Mails/Projekten erschlagen werde, denke ich mir auch immer, dass es Zeit wird - aber irgendwie mag ich meinen Job halt schon...


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch Davatar und hoffentlich wirds nach 2 Wochen beim neuen Arbeitgeber nicht auch stressig. Aber jetzt über Weihnachten wirds warscheinlich sowieso chillig losgehen. ^^


----------



## Ogil (17. Dezember 2012)

Naja - er wird kaum vor Weihnachten anfangen. Gibt ja sowas wie Kuendigungsfristen...


----------



## Davatar (17. Dezember 2012)

Nene den neuen Job hab ich erst ab April. Das heisst bis Mitte Februar bleibts stressig, aber danach werden mal 2-3 Wochen an Überstunden abgebaut und dann hab ich wohl noch 1-2 Wochen Urlaub übrig


----------



## xynlovesit (17. Dezember 2012)

Davatar hat eher zum Chef gesagt: Hier dein Scheiss kannst du in Zukunft  alleine machen, ja...


----------



## Magogan (17. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


WHAT THE FUCK!?


----------



## Aun (17. Dezember 2012)

mmd


----------



## Ogil (17. Dezember 2012)

Der hat Deine anderen Let's Plays gesehen


----------



## Magogan (17. Dezember 2012)

Aber mal im Ernst, wie hätte ich das denn sonst fragen sollen?

Edit: Mist, hab das Bild kaputt gemacht ... Irgendwie funktioniert der Webspace gerade nicht Oo Da muss ich mal mit Strato telefonieren ...

Edit: Irgendwie funktioniert Google Chrome gerade nicht ...

Edit: WTF! Ich kann das Bild auf dem iPhone angucken, aber auf dem PC weder mit Internet Explorer noch mit Google Chrome!? Sieht das von euch wer?

Edit: Jetzt geht es mysteriöserweise wieder Oo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2012)

Was ist da jetzt WTF ? Vollkommen legitim.

Ich schreib morgen ne Klausur über die freudsche Psychoanalyse und über psychosoziale Persönlichkeitsentwicklung D:


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was ist da jetzt WTF ? Vollkommen legitim.



Jo...

Der Mod hat doch geschrieben warum er dich verwarnt.

1. ist es doch net weiter schlimm und 

2. war das echt net besonders schlau das an die große Glocke zu hängen.

Denn ob du damit Geld verdienst ist deine Sache, das müsste man dir erstmal nachweisen.
Und wegen der YT Videos hättest du auch, ohne monetarisieren zu erwähnen, fragen können.


----------



## Magogan (17. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Und wegen der YT Videos hättest du auch, ohne monetarisieren zu erwähnen, fragen können.


Ja, aber ich will ja wissen, ob ich für GW2 die Monetarisierung deaktivieren muss oder aktiv lassen kann (kann man ja für jedes Video einzeln festlegen) ^^


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich will ja wissen, ob ich für GW2 die Monetarisierung deaktivieren muss oder aktiv lassen kann (kann man ja für jedes Video einzeln festlegen) ^^



Dann frag per Mail beim Support und net im Forum ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin vollkommen fertig >.>


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin vollkommen fertig >.>



Von?

Ich bin vollkommen unausgelastet, hab nur irgendein Zeug für die Uni gelernt heute ._.


----------



## Magogan (17. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Dann frag per Mail beim Support und net im Forum ^^


Wenn ich dann mal eine Adresse fände ... Ich habe eine englische Adresse gefunden, aber die können doch nicht verlangen, dass ich Englisch kann^^


----------



## H2OTest (17. Dezember 2012)

Mago muss sterben


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn ich dann mal eine Adresse fände ... Ich habe eine englische Adresse gefunden, aber die können doch nicht verlangen, dass ich Englisch kann^^



Stell dich doch net dümmer an als du bist jung ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Von?



Nicht schlafen-> arbeiten


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich schreib morgen ne Klausur über die freudsche Psychoanalyse und über psychosoziale Persönlichkeitsentwicklung D:



Spannend! Aber wohl nur in der Theorie... höhö




seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nicht schlafen-> arbeiten



Na geschlafen hab ich auch net gut letzte Nacht. 3 Tassen Kaffee machen das Manko wieder wett


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Spannend! Aber wohl nur in der Theorie... höhö
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich habe aber GARNICHT geschlafen.


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich habe aber GARNICHT geschlafen.



Sowas geht? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Ja, ich bin seit 36h wach >.>


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin seit 36h wach >.>



Die Idee dann jetzt ins Bett zu gehen ist dir nicht gekommen....? ^^


----------



## Magogan (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich frage mich ja, ob sowas hier überhaupt in Deutschland erlaubt ist:



> [font=CronosPro,]Damit ArenaNet (Definition s. unten) die Beiträge und Vorschläge von Forenmitgliedern im Zusammenhang mit den Spielen von ArenaNet einschließlich aller Texte, Ideen, Grafiken, Bugberichte, Vorschläge und anderen Beiträge („Beiträge") nutzen kann, werden sämtliche solche Beiträge einschließlich aller geistigen Eigentumsrechte, Nutzungsrechte und Ansprüche hiermit an ArenaNet, Inc. und deren Tochtergesellschaften (einschließlich, jedoch nicht beschränkt auf NCsoft Corporation, NC Interactive, Inc. und NCsoft Europe Ltd.), Nachfolger und Bevollmächtigte (zusammen „ArenaNet") übertragen und gelten als Eigentum von ArenaNet.[/font]


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was ist da jetzt WTF ? Vollkommen legitim.
> 
> Ich schreib morgen ne Klausur über die freudsche Psychoanalyse und über psychosoziale Persönlichkeitsentwicklung D:



wieso muss ich da an saw und co denken ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Dezember 2012)

Weiß einer von euch warum Autoteile für Young Timer so Schitt teuer sind ?(Bj : 98-03)


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Idee dann jetzt ins Bett zu gehen ist dir nicht gekommen....? ^^



Ich hab mir Pizza bestellt, gehe um 8 ins Bett >.>


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab mir Pizza bestellt, gehe um 8 ins Bett >.>



Auch gut. Hmm lecker Pizza


----------



## Magogan (17. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Auch gut. Hmm lecker Pizza


Kein Geld für Pizza ... bin ein armer Mensch ... =(


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab mir Pizza bestellt, gehe um 8 ins Bett >.>



heisse milch mit honig mal zum einschlafen probiert ?

oder auf nem öffentlich rechtlichen nen politik diskussion ?


----------



## Magogan (17. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, ich hab mich für eine Umfrage für Studienabbrecher angemeldet, weil dort auch drin stand, dass ebenfalls Leute gesucht werden, deren Studium erfolgreich verläuft. Jetzt wird aber plötzlich nur noch von Fragen über Gründe für den Abbruch des Studiums gesprochen ...

Ich bin verwirrt ...



> Dabei ist es uns wichtig, nicht nur Studierende zu gewinnen, deren Studium weniger den Erwartungen entspricht, sondern auch Studierende, deren Studium erfolgreich verläuft.


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

dann überspring halt die fragen


----------



## Magogan (17. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> dann überspring halt die fragen


Ist ein persönliches Interview ^^


----------



## Konov (17. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Kein Geld für Pizza ... bin ein armer Mensch ... =(



Ja willkommen im Club ^^

Dafür koch ich lecker, geht auch ;D


----------



## Legendary (17. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Weiß einer von euch warum Autoteile für Young Timer so Schitt teuer sind ?(Bj : 98-03)


Du weißt schon was ein Youngtimer ist oder? Ich glaube eher nicht.

Youngtimer 20 Jahre+
Oldtimer 30 Jahre+


Heißt das Teil müsste mind. 92er Baujahr sein um als YT durchzugehen.


----------



## Fakebook (17. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin verwirrt ...



War ich auch, als die BILD titelte "Windows: Nur noch 20 Prozent Heimanwender" und dann im Text schieb: "Bei Personal Computern ist Microsoft ... auf weit über 80 Prozent".
Kommt davon, wenn man völlig wahllos Smartphones, Tablets, Telefonbücher und Taschenrechner in die "Heimanwender-Prozente" rechnet.

Mach es wie ich ... Browser-Fenster schließen und sich bewusst werden, dass die Zeit zu schade für solchen Shice ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OPRUkKnkO1o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2012)

oh das schäferhund lied ^^


----------



## Magogan (17. Dezember 2012)

Sind 1,9 MWh im Jahr normal für eine einzelne Person (also mich)?


----------



## Legendary (17. Dezember 2012)

Geh sterben.

EDIT: Ok, das war unhöflich...

Geh bitte sterben.


----------



## H2OTest (17. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Geh sterben.
> 
> EDIT: Ok, das war unhöflich...
> 
> Geh bitte sterben.



+1


----------



## Tilbie (17. Dezember 2012)

Whoa, alle sind so nett zueinander


----------



## Ogil (17. Dezember 2012)

Mit Google findet man fix eine Antwort: Durchschnittsverbrauch fuer einen 1-Personen-Haushalt etwa 2000kWh


----------



## Hordlerkiller (17. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Info.Ist nen fast Youngtimer  15 Jahre ist er.
Aber kann nicht verstehen warum Ersatzteile, so kräftig ins Geld gehen.
Sind die aus gold.Ne Dichtung für mein Cabrio zwischen A Säule und Stoffdach 
kostet 480,32 &#8364;.


sry für den post um die uhrzeit


----------



## Magogan (18. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> beschenkt man da nicht die andern und nicht sich selbst ?^^ oder willste nur gewinnen und dann das geld and die familie und die nachbarn verteilen ? xD


Ja, natürlich, was sollte ich denn sonst mit dem Geld anfangen?


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2012)

Morgen!

Heut Morgen gibts ne Runde Spam für alle:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (18. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> War ich auch, als die BILD titelte "Windows: Nur noch 20 Prozent Heimanwender" und dann im Text schieb: "Bei Personal Computern ist Microsoft ... auf weit über 80 Prozent".
> Kommt davon, wenn man völlig wahllos Smartphones, Tablets, Telefonbücher und Taschenrechner in die "Heimanwender-Prozente" rechnet.
> 
> Mach es wie ich ... Browser-Fenster schließen und sich bewusst werden, dass die Zeit zu schade für solchen Shice ist.



Manchmal echt die beste Lösung ^^


----------



## Magogan (18. Dezember 2012)

Das Fernsehprogramm zu Weihnachten sieht echt nicht so dolle aus ^^

Immerhin kommt Herr der Ringe - Die zwei Türme, aber das kenn ich schon und hab ich auf Bluray in der Extended Special Edition ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. Dezember 2012)

Irgendwie funktionieren meine USB Anschlüsse nicht mehr, zumind erkennt er nicht mehr meine Maus. Weiß jemand hilfe ?


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2012)

im bios nachgeschaut ?

usb sticks werden erkannt ?


----------



## Olliruh (18. Dezember 2012)

Also mein Handy erkennt er glaub ich. Zumindestens läd er es. 
Das Licht bei meiner Maus leuchtet auch rot sowie es sein muss. Mh normaler Weise kommt immer ein Geräusch wenn ich die Maus einstöpsel, das kommt auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht auch ein Kabelbruch oder sowat.

Stöpsel mal ne andere an, wenn ihr noch eine im Haus habt.


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2012)

mal die maus gereinigt ?


----------



## Olliruh (18. Dezember 2012)

Wir haben leider nur die.. 
Mh ja ich guck mal. Aber heute morgen hat sie noch funktioniert...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2012)

Vielleicht sagt dir dein pc, du sollst weniger lol spielen du nub


----------



## Konov (18. Dezember 2012)

PC neustarten ^^

USB Sticks ausprobieren


----------



## Olliruh (18. Dezember 2012)

Maus funktioniert aufeinmal wieder ))


----------



## Reflox (18. Dezember 2012)

*Der Goldbär von Lindt & Sprüngli verliert gegen die deutschen Gummibärchen: Im Rechtsstreit zwischen Haribo und Lindt haben die Gummibärchen auch die zweite Runde für sich entschieden.*
 Eine Wettbewerbskammer des Kölner Landgerichts untersagte Lindt & Sprüngli am Dienstag auf Antrag von Haribo, weiterhin ihren in Goldfolie eingewickelten Schokoladenbären zu verkaufen.

 Das Gericht sah in der Gestaltung des Lindt-Teddys einen Verstoss gegen die von Haribo eingetragene Wortmarke "Goldbären". Das Lindt-Produkt stelle nichts anderes als die bildliche Darstellung dieses Wortes dar, urteilten die Richter. Da mache es keinen Unterschied, dass Lindt selbst auf die Bezeichnung verzichte und das Produkt als "Lindt Teddy" vermarkte.

 Der Schokoladenhersteller hatte vergeblich damit argumentiert, dass der Teddy die Fortentwicklung des eigenen Goldhasen sei. Zudem bestehe keine Verwechslungsgefahr zwischen Gummi- und Schokobären.

 Mit dem Kölner Urteil wurde juristisches Neuland betreten. Denn bisher gibt es zu der Frage einer Kollision einer Wortmarke mit einer dreidimensionalen Produktgestaltung keine höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechung. Haribo hatte sich zuvor bereits in einem Eilverfahren gegen Lindt durchgesetzt.

Oh Gott, niemand darf mehr goldige Bären verkaufen!


----------



## Davatar (18. Dezember 2012)

Genau das hatte ich auch heute o_O





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HQoRXhS7vlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (18. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Oh Gott, niemand darf mehr goldige Bären verkaufen!



Nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, bis die Süßkram-Marke "Trolli" uns das Trollen verbietet


----------



## Reflox (18. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will aber meine Lindt Teddys


----------



## Legendary (18. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will aber meine Lindt Teddys



fak mi pls!


----------



## Reflox (18. Dezember 2012)

Nicht solange ich keinen Lindt Teddy habe


----------



## Legendary (18. Dezember 2012)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Waf9Umbh8JU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



TO LEGENDARY AND ALL DE PPL ON TE INTERNETZ


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Dezember 2012)

Deutsche Gummibären > Lindts Schwuchelgoldbären


----------



## Legendary (18. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> TO LEGENDARY AND ALL DE PPL ON TE INTERNETZ



I LOV YA!


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Deutsche Gummibären > Lindts Schwuchelgoldbären



aber in denne sind tiere drinne


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> aber in denne sind tiere drinne



Ich weiss, aber rein ums Prinzip Reflox zu ärgern.


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DKqUp6xw6cw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (18. Dezember 2012)

Was macht ihr am Donnerstagabend? So kurz vor dem Weltuntergang?


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Weltuntergang



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY_Gc1bF8ds


----------



## Reflox (18. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich weiss, aber rein ums Prinzip Reflox zu ärgern.



So lange so ein Lockenkopf für euch Werbung macht, kann ich das nicht ernst nehmen


----------



## Legendary (19. Dezember 2012)

Moin ihr Luschen!

1. Tag Urlaub und schon um 07:15 aufgewacht Oo Naja immerhin 8 Stunden geschlafen, das reicht.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Dezember 2012)

Urlaub?
Was zur Hölle machst du hier?


----------



## Legendary (19. Dezember 2012)

Was soll ich denn sonst machen?


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Dezember 2012)

was zocken
einkaufen
oder so.


----------



## Legendary (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte du sagst jetzt in Urlaub fliegen oder so. 

Ja...ich werd mich jetzt evtl nochmal bissl ins Bett fläzen um ne Runde Xbox zu zocken, danach dann duschen und noch Weihnachtskarten kaufen...Rest hab ich schon.


----------



## Ogil (19. Dezember 2012)

Will auch frei haben! Ich muss noch bis Freitag - oder vielleicht nehm ich Freitag schon Urlaub? Mal sehen was noch anliegt. Und dann auf jeden Fall frei bis zum 07.01.2013! Yeah \o/


----------



## H2OTest (19. Dezember 2012)

gnag... Heute von920 bis 1400 frei..


----------



## Davatar (19. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn sonst machen?





bkeleanor schrieb:


> was zocken





bkeleanor schrieb:


> was zocken





bkeleanor schrieb:


> was zocken





bkeleanor schrieb:


> was zocken





bkeleanor schrieb:


> was zocken





bkeleanor schrieb:


> was zocken





bkeleanor schrieb:


> was zocken





bkeleanor schrieb:


> was zocken





bkeleanor schrieb:


> was zocken





bkeleanor schrieb:


> was zocken


----------



## Konov (19. Dezember 2012)

Morgen 

alles neeervt so sehr


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn sonst machen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (19. Dezember 2012)

Hmm...jetzt war ich eben grad extrem DAUmässig unterwegs...

Wie Ihr ja vielleicht wisst, bin ich Software-Entwickler, das heisst son Bisschen kenn ich mich doch mit Computern und Netzwerken aus. Nun gabs folgende Situation:
VPN läuft nicht (Programm um ins Netzwerk des Büros zu verbinden), also sprech ich mit unserem Netzwerkadministrator. Er kommt an meinen Arbeitsplatz, klickt in 5 Minuten etwa 30 Fenster durch und vermittelt mir so viele Informationen in so kurzer Zeit, dass er am Ende des "Gesprächs" wieder wegläuft und mein Gehirn grad mal die ersten drei Sätze verarbeitet hat. Insofern bin ich jetzt so schlau wie vorher, da hätt er gleich chinesisch sprechen können ^^
Resultat von der Geschichte: Habe ein Support-Ticket eröffnet


----------



## Magogan (19. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, okay ^^

Also 1 Stunde, um eine Pizza zu liefern, ist doch ziemlich lang, oder? Vor allem dann, wenn man bedenkt, dass der Pizza-Service nur 300m von mir entfernt ist ...

Edit: Waren doch nur 45 Minuten ^^


----------



## Legendary (19. Dezember 2012)

Jajaja hab schon gezockt, keine Angst. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<3


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich werf mal "Happy Wars" in den Raum *g*


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2012)

FERIEN


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

Urlaub ab Freitag 

Letzten zwei Tage dafür aber im Einkauf....hoffentlich ist im Lager Leute Notstand....zumindest Freitag 

Und ja ich kann der Abteilung Einkauf absolut nix abgewinnen :/ Geh ich lieber wieder ins Personalwesen....


PS: Merke grad das mein Enter nen Schaden hat :O Need new Keyboard


----------



## Magogan (19. Dezember 2012)

Und ich schaffe meine Pizza nicht =(

Ich hasse es, Lebensmittel wegzuwerfen, wieso können die keine 32 cm Pizzen haben, nur 36 cm und 26 cm? =(


----------



## Ogil (19. Dezember 2012)

Man kann Pizza auch aufheben und spaeter essen. Manchmal frag ich mich schon, was fuer ne Art Informatiker/Nerd Du eigentlich bist. Kein echter zumindest *hier "Real Programmers...-Bildchen einfuegen*


----------



## Magogan (19. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Man kann Pizza auch aufheben und spaeter essen. Manchmal frag ich mich schon, was fuer ne Art Informatiker/Nerd Du eigentlich bist. Kein echter zumindest *hier "Real Programmers...-Bildchen einfuegen*


Ja, aber bei dem einen Stück, das übrig geblieben ist, lohnt sich das nicht so wirklich ^^ Außerdem schmeckt die nicht so gut wie frisch ...


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, aber bei dem einen Stück, das übrig geblieben ist, lohnt sich das nicht so wirklich ^^ Außerdem schmeckt die nicht so gut wie frisch ...



Hmm jetzt ne Frische Pizza New York Style ( Ist belegt wie ein Hotdog) 

Also ich schaff meien Pizzen auch nicht immer...dann heb ich mir den Rest auf oder gebs meinem Bruder oder wenn anderes


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2012)

Oberstufe ist das beste ,eigentlich Morgen noch 2Stunden gehabt. Die beiden Lehrer haben kein Bock für jeweils eine Stunde zur Schule zu kommen & lassen es deswegen ausfallen


----------



## Doofkatze (19. Dezember 2012)

*Hohe Strafe nach Werbeanrufen*
Das Düsseldorfer Mobilfunkunternehmen vodafone hat einem ehemaligen Kunden 5100 Euro für einen Telefonanruf gezahlt. Der Jurastudent hatte im Juni seine beiden Verträge gekündigt und bekam daraufhin über 100 Werbeanrufe von vodafone. Dagegen erwirkte er eine Unterlassungserklärung. Nachdem der Mann jetzt erneut angerufen wurde, diesmal von einem Vertriebspartner im Auftrag von vodafone, wurde die vierstellige Vertragsstrafe fällig. Die Verbraucherzentrale rät allen Betroffenen, sich gegen unerwünschte Werbeanrufe zu wehren.


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2012)

schon längst gemacht bei der telekom ^^


----------



## Davatar (19. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Hmm jetzt ne Frische Pizza New York Style ( Ist belegt wie ein Hotdog)
> 
> Also ich schaff meien Pizzen auch nicht immer...dann heb ich mir den Rest auf oder gebs meinem Bruder oder wenn anderes


Mit Würstchen, Senf und Ketchup?`o_O


----------



## Fritzche (19. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mit Würstchen, Senf und Ketchup?`o_O




Sind Würstchenscheiben...so nen Senfzeugs ist bissel Dunkler schmeckt aber geil ( nur nicht zuviel essen sonst kotzt man seeehr oft) angebratenen Zwiebeln nur der Ketchup fehlt ^^ Zumindest bei der die ich hatte Oo


Ist seeehr lecker 



Hier ist eine zum Selbermachen von Dr. Oetker ^^


----------



## Ol@f (19. Dezember 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Oberstufe ist das beste ,eigentlich Morgen noch 2Stunden gehabt. Die beiden Lehrer haben kein Bock für jeweils eine Stunde zur Schule zu kommen & lassen es deswegen ausfallen


Hehe, so ähnlich läufts morgen bei mir in Numerik. Da wir heute Abend eine Weihnachtsfeier im mathematischen Institut haben und Donnerstags um 8 Uhr eh immer nur 1/3 (also so 15-20) zur Vorlesung kommen, lässt der Dozent das morgen ausfallen, weil dann wohl noch weniger kommen würden und er sich dann auch heut abschießen kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn sonst machen?



Sex?


----------



## Legendary (19. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sex?



Du warst ja nicht da!!!


----------



## Magogan (19. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, das Spielen von Spielen aufzunehmen und dabei zu quatschen ist ja nicht so schlecht, aber ich muss mir danach den Scheiß, den ich da gemacht habe, auch noch angucken, um den einzelnen Folgen Titel zu geben ...


----------



## Olliruh (19. Dezember 2012)

chatroulette 24/7


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du warst ja nicht da!!!



SORRY


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Dezember 2012)

Eine Freundin von mir wird gestalkt und wir gehen stark davon aus das der Stalker Whatsapp Gespräche mitliest.

Nun hab ich im Internet gelesen das man 3G Verschlüsselung verwenden soll um das zu verhindern.

Weis einer wie man das konkret funktioniert ein Iphone auf 3G umzustellen. Ich persönlich habe keinen Schimmer von Smartphones da ich selbst keins besitze. 



Edit: Okay ich bin ein Stück weiter. Man sollte das Handy über UMTS Verbinden lassen, dort können die Daten nicht ausgelesen werden. Doof nur das es dann Geld kostet. Wie verbindet sich ein Handy eigendlich wenn man nicht zu Hause ist? Auch über WPA/WPA2 oder ist das nur der Fall bei Hausnetzwerken mit WLAN.


----------



## Reflox (19. Dezember 2012)

Weisst du wie man sich gegen Stalker wehrt? Wie Opa Flöxchen! Der ist mit seinem Luftgewehr dem Stalker hinterhergerannt... und hat sich die Rippen gebrochen als er auf die Schnauze fiel. :/


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Dezember 2012)

Wenns nach mir gänge würde der Typ in Beton gegossen am Grund eines Sees treiben. Ich weis leider selbst nicht warum sie da so eine passive Haltung hat. -.-

Total weird das ganze. 

Ich hol mir grad Infos über wcdma und gsm. Mein Gott ich hab so wenig Ahnung von Smartphones.


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

bin wohl der erste für heute ... gut ich wisch dann mal hier auf , mach den kaffee fertig  und hau mich gleich mal selbst aufs ohr


----------



## Legendary (20. Dezember 2012)

Heute Christkindlmarkt Salzburg mit der besten Schulklasse.   

Muss erst um halb zehn losfahren, sehr chilliger Tag. 

#YOLOSWAGGERAPOCALPYSE


----------



## Konov (20. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen!

heute letzte Uni Veranstaltung.... weeee

vorher noch bissl biken  (wenns trocken bleibt)


----------



## Manowar (20. Dezember 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wenns nach mir gänge würde der Typ in Beton gegossen am Grund eines Sees treiben. Ich weis leider selbst nicht warum sie da so eine passive Haltung hat. -.-
> 
> Total weird das ganze.
> 
> Ich hol mir grad Infos über wcdma und gsm. Mein Gott ich hab so wenig Ahnung von Smartphones.



Wo kommst du denn her?
Vielleicht kann ich ja mal auf ein Bier vorbeikommen..


----------



## Davatar (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin!



Manowar schrieb:


> Wo kommst du denn her?
> Vielleicht kann ich ja mal auf ein Bier vorbeikommen..


Mmmhhh, Biiiier!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (20. Dezember 2012)

GUTEN MORGEN
ERSTER FERIENTAG FEELS GOOD TO BE ME


----------



## stefanru (20. Dezember 2012)

moin moin


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Dezember 2012)

Lebensende (3 Buchstaben) - E H E


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bUo1PgKksgw


----------



## Davatar (20. Dezember 2012)

Dachte der startet erst morgen?


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

*The 2012 edition of the Steam Winter Sale starts tomorrow, December 20, and will end on January 4, 2013

http://news.softpedia.com/news/Steam-Winter-Sale-2012-Starts-Tomorrow-December-20-316147.shtml
*


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> *The 2012 edition of the Steam Winter Sale starts tomorrow, December 20, and will end on January 4, 2013
> 
> http://news.softpedi...20-316147.shtml
> *



dazu ist anzumerken dass steam das datum nie bestaetigt hat , stand in ALLEN quellen die ich gefunden hab ...
ausserdem ? wieso hat der net schon angefangen ? faengt der erst ab ner bestimmten uhrzeit an ? 18 uhr oder so ?
"Valve hasn't confirmed this, but it's safe to assume that the Steam Winter Sale of 2012 will kick off tomorrow, December 20, so prepare your wallets for some great deals."


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

19 uhr

und das datum vom herbst sale hat auch gestimmt


----------



## Davatar (20. Dezember 2012)

Coole Sache 

Dann hoff ich mal es ist was Tolles dabei


----------



## EspCap (20. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> heute letzte Uni Veranstaltung.... weeee



Meh. Ich hab Freitag noch 3 Vorlesungen. Dafür heute Weihnachtsvorlesung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> 19 uhr
> 
> und das datum vom herbst sale hat auch gestimmt



ah gut ... wieso es jetzt gerade 19 uhr sein muss , ka ... prepare ur wallets meine herren 
da werden dann sicher der ein oder andere die feiertage im dunkeln sitzen weil steam das geld bekommen hat was eigentlich fuer die stromrechnung gedacht war


----------



## Davatar (20. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> ah gut ... wieso es jetzt gerade 19 uhr sein muss , ka ... prepare ur wallets meine herren
> da werden dann sicher der ein oder andere die feiertage im dunkeln sitzen weil steam das geld bekommen hat was eigentlich fuer die stromrechnung gedacht war


Für das gibts ja Weihnachtskerzen. Sind sicher bei jedem noch 4 übrig von den 4 Adventstagen, an denen man morgens nicht aufgestanden ist und dann noch die Weihnachtsbaumkerzen in den Schachteln für die man zu faul war, sie auf den Baum zu tun


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Für das gibts ja Weihnachtskerzen. Sind sicher bei jedem noch 4 übrig von den 4 Adventstagen, an denen man morgens nicht aufgestanden ist und dann noch die Weihnachtsbaumkerzen in den Schachteln für die man zu faul war, sie auf den Baum zu tun



hahaha der freundin dann erklaeren man macht das licht net an , die kerzen geben "mehr" weihnachtliche stimmung


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


wurde gerade auf twitter veröffentlich von einen der steam leute


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

Moin


 grad von Arbeit wieder da und erstmal nen Monster Energy wegzischen...

Wie befürchtet heut im Einkauf gewesen....und da bin ich morgen auch 

Unsere "Firma" ist wieder einmal die Einzige gewesen die kurz vorm Urlaub NICHTS gemacht hat....Kumpels von mir hatten Glück die durften ins JB und sind dann Film gucken gegangen...reserviert...erste Reihe....toll

Nur ich durfte mich mit den doofen Vertragsarten und Möglichkeiten der Vertragskündigung rumschlagen  ist ja nicht so das ich das schon 2. Lehrjahr hatte und anfang des Jahres schonmal 

Aber kann ich vielleicht auch verstehen das die alle dort verpeilt sind grade xD Von 4 Ausbildern sind 2 wech...einer kommt nicht wieder der andere ist noch bis nächstes Jahr krank 


Vorm Sommerurlaub hat Klasse von einem Freund am vorletzten Arbeitstag Filme geguckt und PS3 gezoggt...übern Beamer o.O und wir durften bei 29° C in diesen Stickigen Büros arbeiten...argh....


Und jetzt muss ich gleich noch Sauber machen... SAMA  dazu kommt noch das nen Kumpel seit gestern Urlaub hat und es unbedingt jeden Dreifach unter die Nase reiben musste...

Morgen ist Freitag....der 21.12....bei meinem Glück geht die Welt an Feierabend unter


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2012)

Was macht ihr noch in den letzten 6,5 Stunden eures Lebens? Morgen geht ja die Welt unter ^^


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]mich mit den doofen Vertragsarten und Möglichkeiten der Vertragskündigung rumschlage[/font]


----------



## Legendary (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich wedel mir nochmal sauber einen. :>


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich wedel mir nochmal sauber einen. :>


Du willst dich mit einem Wedel säubern? Hä? Bist du so staubig?


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wurde gerade auf twitter veröffentlich von einen der steam leute



dann mal hoffen dass es stimmt  ich hoffe sie haben echte knueller dabei 

was ich in den letzten stunden meines lebens mache ? die frau waehrend der schwangerschaft im details zu verstehen ... schon krass wenn man sachen lernt die selbst google nicht findet


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich wedel mir nochmal sauber einen. :>



Lieber einen wedeln lassen  

Bis dann liebe Communiityyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, wir sehen uns auf der anderen Seite!


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lieber einen wedeln lassen
> 
> Bis dann liebe Communiityyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, wir sehen uns auf der anderen Seite!





Ich nehm aber die Road to hell


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Ich nehm aber die Road to hell



haha sowas aehnliches wollt ich auch sagen ... net alle kommen in den himmel 
das erinnert mich an eine doku wo ein alter mann wusste dass er sterben wird weil die blutversorgung zu den innereien zu war und es zu spaet war noch was zu tun ... und aeusserlich sah er so aus als fehle ihm nix und er sagt nur : " Ich hatte ein schönes leben. Eine gute frau etc... blabla ... Das erinnert mich an den Spruch: Alle wollen in den Himmel aber niemand will sterben." ... dieser spruch macht mich immer traurig  und schade dass er sterben musste


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> haha sowas aehnliches wollt ich auch sagen ... net alle kommen in den himmel
> das erinnert mich an eine doku wo ein alter mann wusste dass er sterben wird weil die blutversorgung zu den innereien zu war und es zu spaet war noch was zu tun ... und aeusserlich sah er so aus als fehle ihm nix und er sagt nur : " Ich hatte ein schönes leben. Eine gute frau etc... blabla ... Das erinnert mich an den Spruch: Alle wollen in den Himmel aber niemand will sterben." ... dieser spruch macht mich immer traurig  und schade dass er sterben musste





Hmm vor allem in den Jungen jahren ist es schwer sich damit auseinanderzusetzen :/ Aber mit dem Alter steigt die Akzeptanz dafür irgendwie 


Das erinnert mich an so eine Doku über ein Krankenhaus in den USA das einen Flügel für die Leute hatten die nicht mehr lange leben würden...da lagen leute von 14- 80  Was die da Teilweise noch alles erzählt haben da musst ich mich anstrengen nicht loszuheulen


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lieber einen wedeln lassen
> 
> Bis dann liebe Communiityyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, wir sehen uns auf der anderen Seite!



also seite 642 ^^


----------



## Legendary (20. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lieber einen wedeln lassen
> 
> Bis dann liebe Communiityyyyyyyyyyyyyyy, wir sehen uns auf der anderen Seite!



Und ich muss dir sagen, DASS DU WIEDER NICHT DA BIST!


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> also seite 642 ^^



ba dum tsss 

mein tod is mir latte aber dann nen alten herren da zu sehen der im 2ten weltkrieg gedient hat und dann auch noch mutig sowas sagt , da ....
der tod und das leid anderer geht mir allgemein sehr nahe , ich zeigs nur nie ... keine ahnung wie ich das selbst nachher als arzt tun werde ... weil da stirbt dir sicher einmal einer unter den fingern weg ... das wird echt scheisse fuer mich

lustig ist dass wir jetzt 2 countdowns haben ... einmal der steam sale in +- 50 min und einmal der weltuntergang in 6 stunden xD


----------



## Thoor (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich fuhr heute mit 200 Sachen durchs Dorf, hab 3 Kinder überfahren, anschliessend nen Dönerladen ausgeraubt und zum Schluss habe ich mich an der Kasse vorgedrängelt, ich hoff mal morgen geht die Welt unter


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich fuhr heute mit 200 Sachen durchs Dorf, hab 3 Kinder überfahren, anschliessend nen Dönerladen ausgeraubt und zum Schluss habe ich mich an der Kasse vorgedrängelt, ich hoff mal morgen geht die Welt unter



HAHAHA Mady my Day....

Ich geh erstmal sauber machen bis später


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Bist du voll behindert? Sich an der Kasse vordrängeln! Gehts noch????


----------



## Thoor (20. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bist du voll behindert? Sich an der Kasse vordrängeln! Gehts noch????



Ich wollt danach noch jemanden anrempeln und mich dabei nicht entschuldigen, aber das Vordrängeln hat mich emotional fertig gemacht, ich kann einfach nicht mehr, ich hasse mich selbst mit jeder Minute mehr, ich bin einfach nur Dreck.


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich fuhr heute mit 200 Sachen durchs Dorf, hab 3 Kinder überfahren, anschliessend nen Dönerladen ausgeraubt und zum Schluss habe ich mich an der Kasse vorgedrängelt, ich hoff mal morgen geht die Welt unter



wieso nen doenerladen .. bei ner bank haett sichs mehr gelohnt ... ausserdem bei welcher kasse vorgedraengelt ? ... oder meinste es eher umgekehrt ... im doenerladen vorgedraengelt und die Sparkasse ausgeraubt ? 

die bullen werden dich schon verstehen .... war ja ne kurzschlussreaktion weil du echt gedacht hast die welt geht unter


----------



## Davatar (20. Dezember 2012)

Hast mir wenigstens nen Döner mitgebracht? Sonst find ichs daneben...


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich wollt danach noch jemanden anrempeln und mich dabei nicht entschuldigen, aber das Vordrängeln hat mich emotional fertig gemacht, ich kann einfach nicht mehr, ich hasse mich selbst mit jeder Minute mehr, ich bin einfach nur Dreck.



Denk nur daran wieviele Leben du damit zerstört hast. Sie werden nie mehr einen Laden betreten können! Sie werden immer denken, einer könnte sich wieder vordrängeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

Hab das hier grad so hart gefeiert das ich beim Badausräumen so verpeilt war das ich mit Zahnbürste usw. in die Küche rennen wollt


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hast mir wenigstens nen Döner mitgebracht? Sonst find ichs daneben...



waere doch ein schickes "letztes abendmahl" bevor die welt untergeht ....

bin mal gespannt ob in 9 monaten die geburtenrate steigt 

persoenlich wuensch ich mir dass TSW im steam sale billig wird ... jetzt da die abo gebuehren weg sind , reizt es mich schon ... glaub aber kaum dass es passieren wird


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich warte auch schon darauf 

Glaub schon, dass das noch billiger wird.


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon darauf
> 
> Glaub schon, dass das noch billiger wird.



ich hoffe es ... TSW für nen 10ner waer schon geil 
ansonste hab ich ka welche spiele mich noch interessieren koennten aber ich bin mir sicher steam findet schon was fuer mich ... ogog nur noch 20 min  und dann enttaeuscht ueber die erste spielauswahl weinen


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Sie wären ja blöd wenns net im Sale wäre.

Kein Abo mehr + im Sale = Viele Käufer.


----------



## Thoor (20. Dezember 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hast mir wenigstens nen Döner mitgebracht? Sonst find ichs daneben...



Das letzte Abendmahl. Und nein, vorgedrängelt hab ich mich ander Aldi Kasse. Die olle Oma wollte partout nicht ihren Pin Code eingeben. Naja, jetzt hat mein Döner Extrafleisch.


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sie wären ja blöd wenns net im Sale wäre.
> 
> Kein Abo mehr + im Sale = Viele Käufer.



jo auch wieder wahr ... naja wir werdens ja ueber die tage sehen ... und der ich hab was neues thread wird voll geschrieben mit steam sale aktionen 

unfair find ich dass die australier den weltuntergang vor uns haben ;(

http://www.timeandda...city.html?n=240

auf der seite gibs sogar nochn link zum offiziellen maya australien weltuntergang's countdown:

http://www.timeandda...own/maya?p0=240


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2012)

Will mir wer eine neue Grafikkarte schenken? Meine aktuelle ist zu schlecht für GW2 Oo


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

TSW 22.50 immo


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Gekauft


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Gekauft



jetzt schon ? willst mich veraeppeln ? normalerweise sollte man doch warten da es bis dahin vllt noch einmal runtergesetzt wird ... hier haste gerade mal 25 % oder so

BTW mirrors edge kann ich fuer den preis echt empfehlen ... hat spass gemacht ... ich habs jedoch mit xbox controller durchgespielt und net mit der pc tastatur

fuer mich ist immo nur TSW und Hitman interessant ... jedoch wart ich nochn bissl ... scribblenauts sieht witzig aus , aber zu mehr wird es wohl net taugen ;(

das geht bis zum 5ten so ... ach du kacke ... da wird geld fliessen


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Also im Laden kostet es mich jetzt noch 69 sFr. Und durch den Steam sale kostet es mich nurnoch 26 sFr


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

schwacher erster sale tag


----------



## Fakebook (20. Dezember 2012)

Nebenkostenabrechnung für die alte Bude bekommen. Krieg Geld wieder :-)

Naja, theoretisch. Der Ex-Vermieter hat seit zwei Jahren den Widerspruch für 2009 nicht bearbeitet und sitzt nun seit März 2011 auf meiner Kaution. 'Solange ich 2009 nicht zahle, gibts keine Kaution.' Dass es an ihm liegt, den Widerspruch zu bearbeiten, sieht er anders. So wird wohl auch meine Rückzahlung dort liegen bleiben.

Mit der Falschen angelegt. 50m den Gang runter sitzen die Kollegen aus dem Referat MIETRECHT. Jahreswechsel 2013/2014 verfällt der Anspruch auf die Nachzahlung, wenn keine Mahnung kommt oder der Widerspruch bearbeitet wird (was die letzten zwei Jahre der Fall war) und dann gibts nen Mahnbescheid wegen der Kaution. Ich freu mich drauf :-)


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

du bist so böse 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (20. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also im Laden kostet es mich jetzt noch 69 sFr. Und durch den Steam sale kostet es mich nurnoch 26 sFr



sFr = CHF ... heisst 69 CHF = 57 euro ... wtf ... selbst auf amazon kostet es nur 30 euro .... auf steam waren es vorher 30 euro und nu sind noch 22.50 ... ich wart noch ab bis zum 5ten mit den 50 % spielen .. wenn sie dann net 75 % gegangen sind kann ich sie noch immer kaufen


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

muss halt alles über die berge per flugzeug eingeflogen werden 

in der schweiz zahlste fürn bigmac auch 8 euro


----------



## Fakebook (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> du bist so böse



Hauptsache, der Vermieter hält mich für hinreichend blöd und baut drauf, dass ich meinen Anspruch auf die Kaution verfallen lasse (Nachzahlung 800 Euro, verfällt 01.01.2014 / Kaution 1.300 Euro, verfällt 01.03.2014).
Ich werde ihn in dem Glauben lassen und Finger still halten ... bis Januar 2014


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Liegt nicht daran^^ Gibt hier bei mir 2 Läden. Ex Libris und Inter Discount. Ex Libris ist billiger, hat es aber nicht. Und der Inter Discount ist einfach teuer.

Vorallem zahlen wir hier nicht mit Münzen, sondern mit Nazigold


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> in der schweiz zahlste fürn bigmac auch 8 euro


Verdammt, jetzt hab ich Hunger auf einen BigMac ^^


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Verdammt, jetzt hab ich Hunger auf einen BigMac ^^



Big Tasty  big Mac hat ich gestern...irgendwie null geschmack


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

bäh Burger. ChickenMcNuggets all the way!


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> bäh Burger. ChickenMcNuggets all the way!



Alter...


Stopp jetzt....sonst seh ich mich gezwungen zu Mces zu gehen :O


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

bäh mäkkes.... bk!


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> bäh mäkkes.... bk!



Ne von BK musst ich mal fast kotzen


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Bürger King ist besser ^^ 
im fleisch die pommes und die Brötschen^^

bäh was ist den das fürn einlauf ^^


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

meatception


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Boing ^^


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

alter wrynn... mir trippt der zahn....kannst sowas doch nicht um die uhrzeit posten


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Mjam will auch


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

^^ Haste noch nen Endzeit dinner vor ^^


----------



## Legendary (20. Dezember 2012)

Sieht aus wie 2 amputierte Kinderarme.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

URRRRRRRGGGGGG das ist zu hart urrrrrggggggg


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich musste auch mal bei McDonalds fast kotzen, aber auch nur, weil ich zu viel gegessen hatte ^^


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

selbstgemachte burger sind eh am besten, der pappfras den mäkkes serviert ist eklig


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

^^ Kenne einen der hatte nur nen 20ger an nuggets dan urrrrrgggggg. 
Das mit urrrrggg meinte ich eben wegen den kinderarmen.


1400 Beiträge Party ^^


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> selbstgemachte burger sind eh am besten, der pappfras den mäkkes serviert ist eklig


Wie macht man denn Burger selber?


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> bäh was ist den das fürn einlauf ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1,5 Kilo Schinken
1,5 Kilo Wurst


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

örrrrrgggsss ich glaub werde vegetaria örrrrrgggg-.-


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

ich hätte gerne das genau rezept dazu


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

hast pm weil ich nicht weiss ob zam es löscht weil wir ja kochrezept verbot haben ^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

^^

noch 22 seiten dan bämmm ^^


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

firma dankt  das wird nachgekocht *sabber*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

gegrillt sieht das besser aus ^^
AUf VIVA schalten endzeit show ^^
3:40 h noch


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

kann dir folgenden kanal noch anbieten auf youtube ^^

http://www.youtube.com/user/EpicMealTime





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6I8Fc3kw60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Also das design sieht naja aus ^^

boah 2 liter jack daniels. End geil ^^die Flasche hätte ich jetzt gern ^^

dafuq mehr sag ich nicht mehr .


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2012)

naja emt ist so ne sache, manches ist cool, anderes einfach nur bescheuert ^^

und wer um himmels willen guckt bitte viva??? i mean: REALY?


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Das ist ein weeaboo, da weiss man nie was es als nächstes tut


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> naja emt ist so ne sache, manches ist cool, anderes einfach nur bescheuert ^^
> 
> und wer um himmels willen guckt bitte viva??? i mean: REALY?



Ihhhhh VIVA....seit dem das mit MTV fusioniert ist guck ich das nimmer...bähh...ViVa *schüttel*


Und ich mach mir jetz was zu Mampfen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Also gucke halt nur dan wenn Musik ist ,sonst nur zum durchschalten gut ^^ und Futurama das auch mal cool aber auch örrrgggsss^^
Und was treibt ihr so ?


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Criminal Minds gucken 

http://www.terriblefate.com/


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

Und ist die Folge gut ?


----------



## Fritzche (20. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Also gucke halt nur dan wenn Musik ist ,sonst nur zum durchschalten gut ^^ und Futurama das auch mal cool aber auch örrrgggsss^^
> Und was treibt ihr so ?



Mach mir jetzt was zu essen geh kurz zu nem Kumpel und werd dann wohl WoW Spielen...


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Und ist die Folge gut ?



Es läuft noch Werbung ._________.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

WOW hm was war das nochmal ^^ bin 3 jahre clean rekord ^^Dachte schaffe das nicht ^^
Naja guten Hunger


----------



## Reflox (20. Dezember 2012)

Man ist nicht WoW clean, man hört einfach auf zu zocken. Jesus Christ, manchmal kommt es mir vor, als würdet ihr über Heroin oder so reden. ô.Ô


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> naja emt ist so ne sache, manches ist cool, anderes einfach nur bescheuert ^^
> 
> und wer um himmels willen guckt bitte viva??? i mean: REALY?



hier meld ich  seit 1995 damals mit rabigramm und co 

nur dann hat viva halt damals aufgehört musik zu bringen 

aber damals gabs halt noch sowas wie 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MGZag6XntL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e8NuTtOr__A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Dezember 2012)

JAMBALAYA!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aPmQeU-ouhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> JAMBALAYA!
> 
> [media][/media]



Unga bunga tunga runga ? Katunga batunga&#65279; bunga.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Dezember 2012)

NIx mehr los hier ^^


----------



## orkman (21. Dezember 2012)

so ich mach den thread mal wieder auf fuer heute  ... guten morgen allesamt


----------



## Magogan (21. Dezember 2012)

Wo bleibt der Weltuntergang?


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Dezember 2012)

OH MEIN GOTT SCHAUT MAL NACH OBEN!





















REGEN!!!


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2012)

Morgen!

Also hier schneits! Bleibt nur wieder die Frage obs liegen bleibt oder obs wieder Matsche gibt


----------



## LarsW (21. Dezember 2012)

Morgen!
Ich lebe noch!

T -3h zum Urlaub: check.
Sex mit der Ex: check.
Pleite: check.

Irgendwie..ich weiß ja´nich.


----------



## Edou (21. Dezember 2012)

SLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYER!....und ich hab mich auf die Zombies gefreut. :< Selbst der Weltuntergang enttäuscht einen, oh dear Lord wo sind wir gelandet. 

Ich hatte gestern ne tolle Party in den Weltuntergang und der Kam nicht, naja umso besser....etwas. XD


----------



## Ogil (21. Dezember 2012)

Urlaub \o/

Jetzt ermal Kaffee und dann wird mich meine Frau ins Chaos eines vorweihnachtlichen Grosssupermarktes schleifen.


----------



## LarsW (21. Dezember 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Urlaub \o/
> 
> Jetzt ermal Kaffee und dann wird mich meine Frau ins Chaos eines vorweihnachtlichen Grosssupermarktes schleifen.



Dann nimm´Kaffee mit Schuss- sonst überlebste das ja nich!


----------



## Konov (21. Dezember 2012)

LarsW schrieb:


> Dann nimm´Kaffee mit Schuss- sonst überlebste das ja nich!



DAS hätt ich ihm jetzt auch empfohlen - am besten mehr Schuss als Kaffee ^^

Ich gehe heut abend auch mehr oder weniger freiwillig mit der Herzensdame aufn Weihnachtsmarkt, obwohl ich das Gedränge, den geradezu zwanghaft anmutenden Konsum und die totale Kommerzialisierung hasse wie die Pest. 
Da hilft nur Glühwein reinzimmern!


----------



## Ogil (21. Dezember 2012)

Naja - ich muss fahren. Da lass ich den Schuss lieber weg - oder heb ihn mir fuer spaeter auf 

Ich hoffe mal, dass es heute noch nicht ganz so krachevoll ist wie es wahrscheinlich am Wochenende sein wird. Aber man kann es halt schlecht vermeiden Nahrung zu kaufen - besonders wenn man einen leckeren Weihnachtsbraten will...


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Dezember 2012)

In den Wald gehen und die Sau selber erlegen. Dürfte wahrscheinlich spgar einfacher und sicherer sein, als in den Laden zu gehen.


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2012)

*



			Nach den jüngsten Amokläufen in den USA wird wieder intensiv über 
die Gründe der Attentate diskutiert. Neben dem Asperger-Syndrom und dem 
typischen "Killerspiel"-Argument, rückt mit der Internetabstinenz ein 
weiteres Merkmal in den Vordergrund. 

 Weder die Amokläufer James Holmes ("Batman-Attentat") und Adam Lanza 
(Grundschulamoklauf) noch Anders Breivik (Utoja) waren im Internet 
sozial aktiv. Ein fehlendes Facebook-Profil wird heute schon, vor allem 
in der US-amerikanischen Berufswelt, als verdächtig interpretiert.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

 *
http://www.sueddeuts...-1.1556261?null

Facebook,Buffed,Youtube aktiv - also ich laufe nicht Amok


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich will niemanden umbringen, auch wenn ich keinen Failbook-Account habe!


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2012)

dann erstell dir fix ein facebook account sonst biste ein potenzieller amokläufer ^^


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2012)

h.p. friedrich is watching you


----------



## Legendary (21. Dezember 2012)

Das Ende ist nahe!


----------



## Ogil (21. Dezember 2012)

Yeah - zurueck vom Einkaufen. Bin bestimmt fast 15min auf dem Parkplatz rumgegurkt bis ich ne Luecke gefunden hatte. Ich mag mir garnicht vorstellen was da morgen fuer ein Chaos herrscht...

Dafuer ist die Versorgung mit Leckereien nun gesichert \o/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das Ende ist nahe!



Jetzt schon ? Ich bin noch nicht fertig D:


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z8ZqFlw6hYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


WUUUUUUUUUUUUUH WELTUNTERGANG!


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das Ende ist nahe!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (21. Dezember 2012)

Hm, anscheinen laufe ich am 24. in einer Kirche Amok - aufgrund eines fehlenden Facebook-Profils. Wenn es die Gesellschaft so verlangt...


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Dezember 2012)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Hm, anscheinen laufe ich am 24. in einer Kirche Amok - aufgrund eines fehlenden Facebook-Profils. Wenn es die Gesellschaft so verlangt...



Kapier ich nicht...erklärung bitte.


----------



## Tilbie (21. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kapier ich nicht...erklärung bitte.





> *Nach den jüngsten Amokläufen in den USA wird wieder intensiv über
> die Gründe der Attentate diskutiert. Neben dem Asperger-Syndrom und dem
> typischen "Killerspiel"-Argument, rückt mit der Internetabstinenz ein
> weiteres Merkmal in den Vordergrund.
> ...


----------



## Aun (21. Dezember 2012)

fällt aus, weil is nicht!


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Dezember 2012)

Seriously? Ey echt wie doof kann man denn bitteschön sein, echt...


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Dezember 2012)

Kann mir wer erklären warum beim Cinemaxx Online Kartenkauf die Standardeinstellung auf "2 Karten Normal" ist?


----------



## Noxiel (21. Dezember 2012)

1. Ich spiele jetzt Eve Online. Ist viel besser als [...] (<-- beliebiges MMORPG einfügen). Und wieso? Darum!

2. Wie Recht du doch hast Tilbie --> http://sz.de/1.1556261

3. Keen Bock, wa.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Dezember 2012)

Viele lustige Sonnensymbole!


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

Endlich Ferien!

2 Wochen lang im Bett hängen, vorm PC hängen, vorm TV hängen. Und falls das zu langweilig wird, hol ich mir einen Kumpel dazu und mache das gleiche! F*ck yeah!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Dezember 2012)

DAS ist die Computerspiele Expertin von Frontal21. Ich schmeiß mich weg.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8Ju1WYkmOGU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bah, ich hab grad den Blog dieser Frau gefunden. Und ich muss sagen ich finde es abartig wie sie ihr Geld verdient.

Die Frau ist professionelle Videospielhaterin. Erstaunlich was es alles gibt.


----------



## Reflox (21. Dezember 2012)

Vorallem sowas auf ner LAN-Party zu sagen


----------



## Ogil (21. Dezember 2012)

Die Hauptfrage ist doch: Wer soll denn die Eisbaeren retten? *rofl*


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2012)

Rule 63
"For any given male character, there is a female version of that character."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Endlich Ferien!
> 
> 2 Wochen lang im Bett hängen, vorm PC hängen, vorm TV hängen. Und falls das zu langweilig wird, hol ich mir einen Kumpel dazu und mache das gleiche! F*ck yeah!



luv me!!!

Leute leute, Far Cry 3 ist schon abgefuckt i-wie D: ...


----------



## Legendary (21. Dezember 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Kann mir wer erklären warum beim Cinemaxx Online Kartenkauf die Standardeinstellung auf "2 Karten Normal" ist?



Vielleicht weil nur Emos alleine ins Kino gehen?


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> luv me!!!
> 
> Leute leute, Far Cry 3 ist schon abgefuckt i-wie D: ...



signalpistole und gras = buschbrand


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> signalpistole und gras = buschbrand



Ich meine eher die Szene, wo man sich durch etwas... ich sag mal "menschlichen" durchwühlen muss . Ekelhaft, aber geil gemacht ^^


----------



## Fakebook (21. Dezember 2012)

Nabend Jungs!

Urlaub! Vorratsschränke sind voll, ich habe nichts bedeutendes vor und am 24.12. kommt (hoffentlich) ein Smart-TV per Post. Begleitet von einer passenden Tastatur, WLan-Dongle und einer ästhetisch fragwürdigen Zimmerantenne (kein Bock, meterweise Kabel zu verlegen und ne zweite Smartcard zu finanzieren)

Mit meinen Eltern bin ich übereingekommen, dass wir uns nicht allzu sehr auf die Ketten gehen. Also gehts am 24.12. abends wieder nach Hause, Post beim Nachbarn abholen, drölfmillionen Kubikmeter Verpackungsmaterial entsorgen, dann Urlaubsfeeling genießen. Ich werde mich also im Urlaub zwischen Zeichenbrett im Wohnzimmer und Schlafgemach vorm neuen TV einnisten. 

Noch jemand am 24.12. abends hier?


----------



## Konov (22. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen!

Heut erstmal den jungs bei der deutschen Post helfen und Weihnachtspost verteilen 
Naja ich machs ja gern für die Kohle. 


@Füschi
am 24. abends bin ich wohl nicht hier, oder wenn, schau ich nach den Feierlichkeiten rein, was dann irgendwann nach 22 Uhr sein dürfte.

gestern war ich noch mit meiner neuen Flamme unterwegs.... den neuen James Bond gesehen obwohl ich ihn schon kannte (kam halt nix besseres!)... zuuuviel geld ausgegeben.... alles egal - mit ihr zeit verbringen ist so schön. Es lebe die Liebe! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (22. Dezember 2012)

Och süß. 

Dazu würde ja "Cro - Du" passen. 

BTW: Morgen ihr Orang-Utans, jetzt geht dann der Weihnachtsstress nochmal richtig los, Baum aufstellen und schmücken und Geschenke einpacken.


----------



## Tilbie (22. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

man, hätte nicht gedacht das es noch einmal so stark Schneien würde.


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> gestern war ich noch mit meiner neuen Flamme unterwegs.... den neuen James Bond gesehen obwohl ich ihn schon kannte (kam halt nix besseres!)... zuuuviel geld ausgegeben.... alles egal - mit ihr zeit verbringen ist so schön. Es lebe die Liebe!



GG

Ich bin Weihnachten auch zu Hause, allerdings kommt mein Onkel + Stiefschwester mit Freund und dann wird gefuttert.

Mein Süße ist über Weihnachten in Hannover bei Verwandten...


----------



## Reflox (22. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dazu würde ja "Cro - Du" passen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (22. Dezember 2012)

Yo Mamma!


----------



## Konov (22. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mein Süße ist über Weihnachten in Hannover bei Verwandten...



Meine ist jetzt auch 2 Wochen weg... naja aber die Zeit geht in der regel so schnell rum


----------



## Magogan (23. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen 

Heute kommen meine Eltern vorbei und ich muss noch abwaschen, aufräumen, ...


----------



## Arosk (23. Dezember 2012)

Das würde doch unnatürlich rüberkommen.


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das würde doch unnatürlich rüberkommen.



Manche Leute räumen auch auf, und fahren dann 2 Wochen weg ^^
Soll halt besser sein, wenn du wiederkommst, dass es dann sauber ist.


In dem Sinne: Guten Morgen


----------



## H2OTest (23. Dezember 2012)

H2O ist zu gutgläubig


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin Leute 


Darf ich mal anmerken das die Servertechnik von APB:R der größte Schrott sein muss ? In dem Social Bereich wo Drölfzigtausend leute rumrennen laggts net aber sobald man in der Stadt ist und einem ein zwei Leute über den Weg laufen wird es zur reinsten Diashow....Sinn ????

Werd erstmal ne Runde WoW daddeln gehn 

Bei wem regnets auch ??? Und Kann mit Schlittschuhen einkaufen fahren ? ^^


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Moin Leute
> 
> 
> Darf ich mal anmerken das die Servertechnik von APB:R der größte Schrott sein muss ? In dem Social Bereich wo Drölfzigtausend leute rumrennen laggts net aber sobald man in der Stadt ist und einem ein zwei Leute über den Weg laufen wird es zur reinsten Diashow....Sinn ????



Ja, das war in APB:R leider vor Monaten schon so.
Wie ist es denn aktuell so?

Hab es ewig nicht mehr gespielt.

Und ja, hier regnets auch Bindfäden seit heut morgen


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Ja, das war in APB:R leider vor Monaten schon so.
> Wie ist es denn aktuell so?
> 
> Hab es ewig nicht mehr gespielt.
> ...



Hat sich nicht gebessert....glaub an der Servertechnik wird auch nicht mehr geschraubt 


Mittlerweile hab ich es wieder Deinstalliert  Kann doch nicht sein an der einen Stelle über 20 Leute und nix und dann rennen mir zwei über den Weg und es wird zum Diafilm


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2012)

Na dann lohnt es sich wohl auch nicht, nochmal reinzuschauen...

Grad Metro 2033 durchgezockt, was ein Horrorgame... und der chronische Munitionsmangel, 20 Monster rennen hinter einem her und ich steh da mit Messer und Pistole mit 6 Schuss


----------



## Reflox (23. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> H2O ist zu gutgläubig



Alter haste schon gehört? Der Papst wurde von einem Flugsaurier entführt!


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Alter haste schon gehört? Der Papst wurde von einem Flugsaurier entführt!



2 Mal


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Na dann lohnt es sich wohl auch nicht, nochmal reinzuschauen...
> 
> Grad Metro 2033 durchgezockt, was ein Horrorgame... und der chronische Munitionsmangel, 20 Monster rennen hinter einem her und ich steh da mit Messer und Pistole mit 6 Schuss



Ne lohnt sich net :O


Aber Metro ist geilo  Hab das ma bei meinem Bro am PC angezoggt und hab so gefailt ^^ Vor allem mit diesen Bibliothekaren -.-' 

Muss ich mal weiterzoggn...oder mir unbedingt selbst besorgen


----------



## Konov (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja die dunkeln Monster in der Bibliothek bzw. dem Archiv kann man nur mit 10-15 Schrotflintenschüssen auf kurze Distanz umnieten, bzw. Unmengen an AK-74 Munition oder Revolver.... Messer und Co. kannste natürlich komplett vergessen.

Und da man sowieso kaum Munition hat, ist es am besten zu versuchen: Taschenlampe aus, in geduckter Haltung vorbeischleichen wenn sie weggucken oder schlafen.
Hat leider nur 2 mal funktioniert bei mir. Bei den anderen bin ich durchgerusht, oder hab im 1 on 1 meine Munition verbraten ^^


----------



## Noxiel (23. Dezember 2012)

Interessiert sich jemand dafür, dass ich eben Portal 2, Dragonage, LIMBO und Counter Strike im Wintersale auf Steam gekauft habe? Irgendwer...?


----------



## Legendary (23. Dezember 2012)

Nö.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Dezember 2012)

Geh ich halt zocken.


----------



## Legendary (23. Dezember 2012)

K


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2012)

aha dragon age ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzXkX73xq9k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fritzche (23. Dezember 2012)

Leliana 


Öhm Leute ich krieg die Kriese...

Hab mal SWTOR wieder aus der Versenkung geholt und habs installiert...nu will der dumme Launcher aber nicht patchen...nach 1-2 MB hört der auf und zeigt mir den beschissenen Fehler 310 -.- Nu hab ich den Launcher mal gefixt und der is jetzt fertig und nun soll ich mich wieder anmelden und weiß mein neues PW nicht mehr xD


Naja geh ich halt PS3 spielen <.<


----------



## Konov (24. Dezember 2012)

Morgen.

Und Förster im Wald weil ich dank Mega-Rotz net pennen kann *schnief*


----------



## Firun (24. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen und Frohe Weihnachten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich mußte mich ja erst vor wenigen Stunden von einer veganischen Besserwisserin (auch noch Atheistin, wie mir scheint) belehren lassen, dass Weihnachten der 25. Dezember ist und wir heute den Heiligabend feiern.

Ich hab' sie angekackt und mitgeteilt, dass mich ihr Ballastwissen nur peripher tangiert. In diesem Sinne:




Frohe Weihnachten Euch Allen!


----------



## Konov (24. Dezember 2012)

Danke, euch ebenso


----------



## H2OTest (24. Dezember 2012)

So schöne Weihnachten wünsch ich euch allen  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dCFHllntVM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




edit: na okay einen hab ich noch! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (24. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Professor der angewandten Nerdigkeit, Dr. Legendary wünscht natürlich allen Besuchern dieser Institution frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Ogil (24. Dezember 2012)

Na dann wuensch ich mal ebenfalls Frohe Weihnachten!

Weisse Weihnachten werden wohl allerdings nicht - eher graue mit Verkehrschaos durch Ueberflutungen. Ich hoffe mal, dass sich das bis Ende Woche wieder normalisiert hat...


----------



## Tilbie (24. Dezember 2012)

Da mach ich auch mit: Ein frohes Fest euch allen!

Das mit der weißen Weihnacht wird bei 10°C wohl wirklich nichts... schade.


----------



## Konov (24. Dezember 2012)

Ey meine plötzliche Erkältung ist so kacke, kann froh sein wenn ich die nächsten 3 Tage nicht ausschließlich mit schlafen verbringe.
Was für ein Scheiss.
Ganzes Jahr über ist man gesund aber zu Weihnachten kommts dicke


----------



## Fakebook (24. Dezember 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich mußte mich ja erst vor wenigen Stunden von einer veganischen Besserwisserin (auch noch Atheistin, wie mir scheint) belehren lassen, dass Weihnachten der 25. Dezember ist und wir heute den Heiligabend feiern.



Weiblich, vegan, Atheist, mit Hang zum Nörgeln - Beschreibung passt, aber ich war´s nicht ;-)
Allerdings ... es heißt '...von einer veganischen veganen...' 

Frohe Weihnachten, Jungs und Mädels!



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (24. Dezember 2012)

Es mag Dir nicht in den Sinn gekommen sein, aber ich habe absichtlich veganisch geschrieben. Wie dem auch sei....




Das Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2012)

FROHE OSTERN EUCH ALLEN UND EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH!


----------



## win3ermute (24. Dezember 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich hab' sie angekackt und mitgeteilt, dass mich ihr Ballastwissen nur peripher tangiert. In diesem Sinne:



Solche Protozoen kannst Du doch nicht insultieren, die nehmen eben jenes gar nicht wahr! In diesem Sinne fröhliches Weihnachtsfest von einem Agnostiker


----------



## Reflox (24. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FROHE OSTERN EUCH ALLEN UND EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH!



Wir haben 17° an der Sonne 

Anyway, fröhliche Weihnachten!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tNniUek6y2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsch euch allen ein frohes Sonnenwend'- und Kapitalismusfest! 

Nehmt das Christkind ordentlich durch


----------



## Olliruh (24. Dezember 2012)

Happy Hanukka Jungs


----------



## Fritzche (24. Dezember 2012)

Mensch Leute war einer von euch heute noch bissel Shoppen ? Richtig lustig was bei uns im Kaufhaus abgeht ^^ Da kackt sich ein Pärchen an weil der Kerl ihr das Falsche Portmonaie schenken will 


Bei Thalia heißt es in einer Reihe anstellen doch plötzlich sind da dank Unartigen Alten Omas gleich zwei ( Die sind manchmal Schlimmer als wir )


Beim Hosenkaufen ist man plötzlich verheiratet und wusste es selbst nicht 


Weihnachten Vormittags ist immer wieder geil 


Aso und neue Frisur hab ich auch ;D


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten = ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (24. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das bist nicht du  Sowas lebt in der Gamingszene versteckt im Keller...


Sonst hätte RTL längst ein Format für Gamer...ihr wisst schon die Qouten


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich poste mal einfach, was Jochen Malmsheimer ins Facebook geschrieben hat. Das fasst alles ganz gut zusammen 


*Ich wünsche Euch allen da draußen ein wundervolles, friedliches, liebreiches, opulent bekekstes und überhaupt einmaliges Weihnachtsfest mit denen, die Ihr liebt und ein frisches, gesundes, herausforderndes und zärtliches, insgesamt anschmiegsames, duftendes, neues Jahr. Und erfolgreich darf es meinetwegen auch sein.*


----------



## Magogan (26. Dezember 2012)

Das Schnarchen meiner Mutter klingt so wie eine Kettensäge ... Hätte ich meine Eltern bloß nicht zu Weihnachten eingeladen ... ^^


----------



## EspCap (26. Dezember 2012)

Erinner mich nicht dran... ich fahr jetzt gleich für ein Paar Tage zu meinem Vater und da erwartet mich das auch. 

Man merkt, dass Ferien sind. Nachts um halb 3 deutlich mehr Leute bei Facebook online als morgens um 8.


----------



## Legendary (26. Dezember 2012)

Gott war der Nachtschwärmer episch.


----------



## Firun (26. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Das bist nicht du  Sowas lebt in der Gamingszene versteckt im Keller...
> 
> 
> Sonst hätte RTL längst ein Format für Gamer...ihr wisst schon die Qouten



Nein ist Er auch nicht .

Guten Morgen allerseits


----------



## Legendary (26. Dezember 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Nein ist Er auch nicht .



Pssssst!


----------



## Konov (26. Dezember 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Nein ist Er auch nicht .



Das sagst du 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wRTCmIs6mqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (26. Dezember 2012)

Aber danke das ich ein Arsch bin Flöxchen.


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Aber danke das ich ein Arsch bin Flöxchen.



Du bist zu allen unfreundlich. Ich glaube den Titel hast du dir verdient Schatz


----------



## Legendary (26. Dezember 2012)

Nicht zu allen! Nur die die es verdient haben...


----------



## Fritzche (26. Dezember 2012)

Moin


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

moin ihr pussies


----------



## Fritzche (26. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> moin ihr pussies



Moin Oberpussy 

Ich geh dann mal Skyrim daddeln...im Multiplayer....irgendwann mal TESO xD


----------



## Firun (26. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das sagst du


Schau dir halt seine E-Mail Adresse und sein Bild in seinem Profil an, ist schon ein komischer Name für eine angebliche Frau


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Schau dir halt seine E-Mail Adresse und sein Bild in seinem Profil an, ist schon ein komischer Name für eine angebliche Frau



penis


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Dezember 2012)

HALLOHALLOHALLO PARTYFREUNDE


----------



## Konov (26. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> HALLOHALLOHALLO PARTYFREUNDE



Nix partyfreunde...

immer noch krank... seit dem abend des 23.12. hab ich die dickste Krätze seit Jahren 

Bin froh wenns bis Silvester wenigstens weg ist


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Schau dir halt seine E-Mail Adresse und sein Bild in seinem Profil an, ist schon ein komischer Name für eine angebliche Frau



Pfff, ich hab auch angegeben, dass ich ein Weib bin. Einen Monat lang haben es mir die Leute sicher geglaubt  

Naja, ausser die, die wussten dass ich ein Kerl bin


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Dezember 2012)

HALLO!


----------



## Legendary (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin eine Attention Whore. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (26. Dezember 2012)

Moin, ich hoffe alle haben de Feiertage gut überstanden  .
Ich habe gefühlt 1337kg zugenommen :S

&#8364;: FU, falscher Fred. Sry :S


----------



## Firun (27. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Pfff, ich hab auch angegeben, dass ich ein Weib bin. Einen Monat lang haben es mir die Leute sicher geglaubt
> 
> Naja, ausser die, die wussten dass ich ein Kerl bin


Jetzt frage ich mich nur noch , Warum in aller Welt macht man so etwas ?


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Dezember 2012)

Attention and/or Trolling


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich nur noch , Warum in aller Welt macht man so etwas ?



Warum macht man sich nen weiblichen Charakter in MMOs ?


----------



## Davatar (27. Dezember 2012)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeen!<br><br>Heute ist Fehlerkorrekturtag oder auch Schädlingsbekämpfungstag...bin also heute quasi Terminator. Nur leider mag ich bugfixing nicht sonderlich -.-<br>


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2012)

Firun schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich nur noch , Warum in aller Welt macht man so etwas ?



Weil ich es kann.


----------



## Legendary (27. Dezember 2012)

Selor schrieb:


> Attention and/or Trolling


This





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Warum macht man sich nen weiblichen Charakter in MMOs ?



This




Reflox schrieb:


> Weil ich es kann.



and this!


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2012)

nur extreme attentionwhoring hier. manmanman 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ktbhw0v186Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



party hard bis zum 31.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Dezember 2012)

Juten Toch!
Ich lad mir grad Lotro runter. Ja/Nein/vielleicht? Habs ewig nimmer gespielt, wie issn das jetzt so?


----------



## Magogan (27. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Juten Toch!
> Ich lad mir grad Lotro runter. Ja/Nein/vielleicht? Habs ewig nimmer gespielt, wie issn das jetzt so?


Guck mein Let's Play, dann weißt du, wie es ist ^^

Guck es dir halt an, also das Spiel, ist ja eh kostenlos ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Guck mein Let's Play, dann weißt du, wie es ist ^^
> 
> Guck es dir halt an, also das Spiel, ist ja eh kostenlos ^^



Den Teufel werde ich tun!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2012)

Tu es Sahnebuddah, Tu es!


----------



## Legendary (27. Dezember 2012)

Genau, befriedige mich endlich!!


----------



## Davatar (27. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Genau, befriedige mich endlich!!


Oder alternativ: Teere und federe ihn!


----------



## H2OTest (27. Dezember 2012)

Süß <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B-sksn0eG98

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Süß <3



 Mit 10 Jahren sollte ein Kind keine Ego Shooter spielen, und erst recht nicht CoD. Was sind das denn bitte für Eltern, die sowas zulassen.


----------



## Wynn (27. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Genau, befriedige mich endlich!!



machs dir selbst


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2012)

handbetrieb ^^


----------



## Fritzche (27. Dezember 2012)

Moin ich glaub ich hab heut etwas länger als geplant gepennt


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZaLQ7ME00XY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fakebook (27. Dezember 2012)

Ärgerlich, ärgerlich.

Dass Pixum gefailt hat und meine Weihnachtsgeschenke (Fotobücher) bis heute nicht angekommen sind, habe ich ja inzwischen verdaut.
Dass amazon mir den neuen Smart-TV zwar pünktlich geliefert, aber die Antenne vermüllt hat, noch nicht.
Laut amazon an UPS übergeben - laut UPS nicht von amazon erhalten. Und was sagt der Kundenservice? 'Rufen Sie morgen nochmal an.'. Interessante Variante der Problemlösung.

Naja, aber ich kann mir immerhin die bei Pixum hinterlegte digitale Variante meiner Fotobücher über den Smart-TV anschauen. Thumbs up!


----------



## H2OTest (27. Dezember 2012)

Hier auch nochmal  

[vimeo]56369925[/vimeo]


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ärgerlich, ärgerlich.
> 
> Dass Pixum gefailt hat und meine Weihnachtsgeschenke (Fotobücher) bis heute nicht angekommen sind, habe ich ja inzwischen verdaut.
> Dass amazon mir den neuen Smart-TV zwar pünktlich geliefert, aber die Antenne vermüllt hat, noch nicht.
> ...



das ist aber echt mies


----------



## Legendary (27. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hier auch nochmal



Die Musik find ich klasse...mich stört nur, dass du den Ton vom Originalvideo nicht entfernt hast, das Rascheln finde ich passt da nicht so rein. 


Das mit dem Hund ist geil.


----------



## H2OTest (27. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die Musik find ich klasse...mich stört nur, dass du den Ton vom Originalvideo nicht entfernt hast, das Rascheln finde ich passt da nicht so rein.



Ich fand das so authentischer


----------



## Legendary (27. Dezember 2012)

Ist deine Sache, bin nur immer so geflasht von diesen GoPro Videos auf Youtube, die sind ja immer der absolute Oberburner...aber ok das sind ganz andere Freaks.


----------



## Fakebook (27. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> das ist aber echt mies



Dafür kam heute ein anderes Weihnachtsgeschenk an. War anzunehmen, dass es zu spät kommt, da ich nach der Bestellung gesehen habe, dass es aus UK angeliefert wird. Aber dass es nun gleich zweimal geliefert wird, war nicht zu erwarten   
Exakt gleicher Lieferschein, gleicher Inhalt. Bestellung nochmal gecheckt - einmal bestellt, einmal bezahlt.

Nun hab ich zwei LEGO Minifiguren Judo-Kämpfer Olymic Team GB.   
Den judobegeisterten Jüngsten in der Familie wird´s freuen. Und ich kann mir die Zeit bis zur Antennen-Lieferung mit Lego-Tabletop vertreiben


----------



## Wynn (27. Dezember 2012)

jo amazon und ihre versandsabteilung sind zu weihnachten überfordert und es gibt internen diebstahl


2010 

3 bücher bestellt am 1.12.2010 vorausichtliches lieferdatum 5.12.2010 - trackingnummer verfolgt paket wird in zielpaketstation bearbeitet am 4.12.10 - 
8.10.10 amazon angerufen nachforschung laufen lassen 5 werktage.

nach 5 tagen Paket ging verloren wir schicken ihnen ersatz - vorausichtliches lieferdatum 15.12.10 - 14.12.10 paket wird in zielpaketstation bearbeitet

3 tage später amazon angerufen - nachforschung laufen lassen - paket verloren - per einschreiben erhalte ich eine eidestattliche erklärung die ich unterschreiben
soll das ich paket nicht erhalten habe.

ersatzsendung nummer 3 aber nur noch mit 2 büchern weil das 3te buch eine limitierte ausgabe war die nicht mehr zu kaufen gibt mehr.

lieferdatum 27.12.10 - 28.10.10 empfänger nicht angetroffen (war ganzen tag zu hause) lagerung in nächster filiale 10 km entfernt.

ich also hin und endlich meine 2 bücher bekommen


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Lego-Tabletop



come at me bro



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt nur ein tabletop


----------



## H2OTest (27. Dezember 2012)

Hmm die 3000 schaffe ich dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr


----------



## Fakebook (27. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> jo amazon und ihre versandsabteilung sind zu weihnachten überfordert und es gibt internen diebstahl



So doof es ist, Weihnachten ohne Geschenk dazustehen (ok, die Antenne war ja für mich), wenn man sich gesittet Luft macht per Mail, gibt es auch mal nen Gutschein. Vor zwei Jahren war es ein 25-Euro-Gutschein, weil ein 30-Euro-Wankalender zu spät kam.
Ich hab mir Luft gemacht... Pixum hat bereits eine Enschädigung versprochen, Amazon-Antwort steht noch aus.

Vor ein paar Jahren hat ein Radiosender testhalber mal 10 Briefe mit a 100 DM zu Weihnachten an seine Mitarbeiter verschickt. Drei(!) kamen an.

Solche Storys wie deine machen echt mürbe. Man bestellt rechtzeitig und muss den Kram über Wochen 'auf dem Schirm behalten' - mit ungewissem Ausgang.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Dezember 2012)

Hallu


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> come at me bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U WOT M8




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2012)

WTF IZ GOIN ON HERE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (27. Dezember 2012)

Pizza ist gerade eingetrudelt... Erkältung klingt so langsam ab.. der Abend ist gerettet.

Merry Christmas und der ganze scheiss, ich bin draußen peace out yo 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (27. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> come at me bro






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamingnowshow (27. Dezember 2012)

Was gibt es schöneres als den Tag mit dem Hobbit Soundtrack zu verbringen?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Dezember 2012)

Saufen, heute Ahahahabeeeend *freu*


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2012)

gnihihihihi


----------



## Wynn (27. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hmm die 3000 schaffe ich dieses Jahr wohl nicht mehr



wir könnten im forumspiele einen zähltread aufmachen 

ich bin erstmal wieder farcry 3 zocken - baba


----------



## Legendary (28. Dezember 2012)

Sers im Stripclub!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=viIkpls926I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2012)

Moinsen


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Dezember 2012)

Juten Toch!


----------



## H2OTest (28. Dezember 2012)

Tach


----------



## Tilbie (28. Dezember 2012)

Moin


----------



## Xidish (28. Dezember 2012)

moin...schoen, wie flott ich mit ice von a nach b komme...


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2012)

Immer wieder toll zu sehen was man alles zocken kann, ohne einen einzigen cent ausgeben zu müssen...

Mit World of Tanks war ich sowieso die ganze Zeit beschäftigt, dann kam über einen facebook Like metro 2033 hinzu, was ich dank Weihnachtsferien flott durchgezockt hab und jetzt noch Black Mesa, was ich durch ZUFALL bei Youtube gesehen habe... alles kostenlos.

Black Mesa zieh ich mir rein wenn ich auf den GTA4 Multiplayer oder die 2 ungespielten Addons keine Lust mehr hab 

haha omg zuviel zu zocken, zu wenig Zeit.
Zum Glück bin ich krank und muss nicht arbeiten


----------



## Tilbie (28. Dezember 2012)

Ferien FTW!

Und wegen dem kostenlos zocken: Fast 500h LoL gespielt und dafür noch nicht 1 Cent ausgegeben. Jetzt auch schon bei 120h DOTA2 und auch noch nichts ausgegeben.
Obwohl ich der Meinung bin das die meisten F2P-Spiele Müll sind, habe ich in den obigen Spielen doch die ein oder andere Stunde verbracht. Naja, Ausnahmen bestätigen ja die Regel.


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2012)

Jo!

Naja GTA4 z.b. zählt auch net als Free to play, aber das original plus addons für 30 euro hat sich damals echt gelohnt, grad das Biker-Addon angefangen, man ist das cool


----------



## Fakebook (28. Dezember 2012)

> Guten Tag Frau ******,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihre Bestellung bei Pixum und Ihre offenen Worte.
> 
> ...



  Weihnachtsgeschenke für lau


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Dezember 2012)

Und schon wer Feuerwerk gekauft ^^


----------



## Aun (28. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Weihnachtsgeschenke für lau



na dann mal ein fettes gratz dazu 

nein ich kaufe kein feuerwerk, habe noch hunderte böller rumliegen, die ich mal aus polen importiert habe


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Dezember 2012)

Ok dann, tja pass bloß auf ^^ bei dem höllenzeug ^^


----------



## Aun (28. Dezember 2012)

ach geht schon. die kleinen teile, sehen aus wie harzer, knallen übel. damit schaffst es nen gullideckel ( son kleinen am strassenrand) anzuheben ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2012)

Hab noch 20+50&#8364; Scheine aufgerollt hier, die zünde ich an.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rcTBmj41WsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2012)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Und schon wer Feuerwerk gekauft ^^



Wäre wohl die sinnloseste Investition die ich mir momentan vorstellen kann ^^


----------



## zoizz (28. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wäre wohl die sinnloseste Investition die ich mir momentan vorstellen kann ^^



/sign

irgendwann werden wir alle erwachsen, manche leider nur auf dem Perso und nicht im Kopf ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wäre wohl die sinnloseste Investition die ich mir momentan vorstellen kann ^^



Hab ich kein Geld zu >.>


----------



## Legendary (28. Dezember 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> irgendwann werden wir alle erwachsen, manche leider nur auf dem Perso und nicht im Kopf ^^



Schon wieder so jemand ignorantes. Was hat das eigentlich mit dem Alter zu tun?


Ich hoffe du rauchst nicht!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Schon wieder so jemand ignorantes. Was hat das eigentlich mit dem Alter zu tun?
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe du rauchst nicht!



Le mad ?  

Raketen an sich sind den Preis auch Wert, aber Böller... Ich bin aus dem Alter vllt auch schon raus ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Raketen an sich sind den Preis auch Wert, aber Böller... Ich bin aus dem Alter vllt auch schon raus ^^



Ich mag die Heuler gern, wenn du weisst was ich mein^^ Kann man aus nem Rohr auf der Schulter abschießen wie nen Raketenwerfer


----------



## Fritzche (28. Dezember 2012)

zoizz schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> irgendwann werden wir alle erwachsen, manche leider nur auf dem Perso und nicht im Kopf ^^






Lool ?

Der Opa von nem Kumpel kauft sich jährlich mindestens 3 Packungen Raketen und nen Haufen Zeugs ;D Der geht immer gut ab zu Silvester...und ich übrigens werde auch noch Shoppen gehen 

Nur weil du nichts davon hältst heißt das nicht das andere Leute Geistige Kleinkinder sind weil sie gerne rumböllern...ich werde definitv am 31.12 um die Häuser ziehen....


Habe grade 7 Stunden FarCry 3 hinter mir....mann ist das hamma 


Bloß was zog ich nu ???


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Habe grade 7 Stunden FarCry 3 hinter mir....mann ist das hamma
> 
> 
> Bloß was zog ich nu ???



Weiter Far Cry 3 ? Oder bist schon durch ? 

Mich hat das Spiel fertig gemacht, für mich eines der besten Games der letzten 5-10 Jahren.


----------



## Legendary (28. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Le mad ?


Jo schon, so nen geistigen Dünnschiss musste ich auf Facebook heute auch schon lesen.


Nochmal Leute: Nicht alle die sich Raketen und Böller kaufen (moi z.B.) sind Kleinkinder. Ich erfreue mich einmal im Jahr an bunten Farben, Knallen und Effektfeuerwerken, ich rauche nicht und spiel auch kein WoW (mehr). Hab jetzt insgesamt 25 Euro ausgegeben, da versauft manch anderer mehr an einem Abend in der Disco.


----------



## Konov (28. Dezember 2012)

Naja dass sich Kinder mehr an Feuerwerk erfreuen als Erwachsene dürfte hinlänglich bekannt sein ^^

Aber es gibt eben auch Erwachsene die gern rumböllern, was ich auch nachvollziehen kann... trotzdem würd ich die Kohle lieber Unicef in den Rachen schieben als irgendwelche Zünder in die Wolken zu feuern

Hängt aber vllt. auch damit zusammen dass ich Silvester als vollkommen überflüssig empfinde. Ausgerechnet an diesem Tag haben alle einen Grund zum saufen und tanzen? 
Zumal ich letztes Jahr erfolgreich der ganzen Silvester Histerie entgangen bin, indem ich mich bewusst provokant (!), den gesamten Silvesterabend bei Pizza und Bier zuhause eingeschlossen hab.

Der ganze Zirkus war schneller vorbei als ich gucken konnte. Mal sehen ob ich das kurzfristig dieses Jahr wieder so mache, irgendwie ist die Verlockung groß


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Dezember 2012)

Verstehe ich. Ich war letztes Jahr krank, hab mich dann aber trotzdem noch irgendwo hingeschleppt. Im Nachhinein war es wohl ein Fehler, andererseits haben ich und meine (immer noch aktuelle) Freundin uns an dem Tag gegenseitig das "L" Wort gesagt, war also nicht ganz unnütze. 

Trotzdem, Sylvester und den ganzen Lärm an sich hasse ich schon seitdem ich klein bin, über alles. Trinken tue ich jedes WE, da brauch ich keinen besonderen Tag.


----------



## Fritzche (28. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Verstehe ich. Ich war letztes Jahr krank, hab mich dann aber trotzdem noch irgendwo hingeschleppt. Im Nachhinein war es wohl ein Fehler, andererseits haben ich und meine (immer noch aktuelle) Freundin uns an dem Tag gegenseitig das "L" Wort gesagt, war also nicht ganz unnütze.
> 
> Trotzdem, Sylvester und den ganzen Lärm an sich hasse ich schon seitdem ich klein bin, über alles. Trinken tue ich jedes WE, da brauch ich keinen besonderen Tag.




Also ich mach schon genug Sinnloses Zeug...da kann es auch mal ruhig ein Sinnloses Knallbumm Fest geben  Nein jetzt ehrlich das wirklich Sinnfreiste Fest in Deutschland ist Halloween..wenn man das hier so feiern würde wie in den Staaten wären die Gefängnisse über die Tage voll


----------



## Fakebook (28. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> na dann mal ein fettes gratz dazu



Die Pixum-Story geht in die nächste Runde. Nach einem kleinen Stadtbummel fand ich meine Fotobücher im Briefkasten   
Ok, der Deal steht ja. Ich krieg die Bücher (insg. 60 Euro) für lau, weil sie zu spät kamen. Nur da war doch noch was: "Ihre Bücher habe ich soeben in die Neuproduktion gegeben."

Hmm, bestimmt stifte ich nur Verwirrung, wenn ich denen jetzt schreibe, dass die Neuproduktion nicht nötig wäre. Damit störe ich doch nur die ausgeklügelten Arbeitsabläufe. Und ich könnte mehr verschenken und auch noch selbst eins behalten... Wenn da nur das Gewissen nicht wäre.

Verwirrung stiften und gutes Gewissen haben oder Schenkelklopfen und einen Kurzen für´s Gewissen?


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jit7JwRvMf0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aufstehen ihr Mädchen! Los, auf auf zum Frühsport!


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> oder es ist einfach AÖ. Oder sonst ein präpubertärer Lauch.



Ich glaub du hast dezent den Arsch offen.


Ich bin Manns genug hier mit meinem Nick zu trollen wenn ich das für richtig halte, da brauch ich mich nicht verstecken. Wie sagtest du so schön: Du Lappen.

:>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Pennt ihr alle noch oder wat 

God morgon!


----------



## win3ermute (29. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast dezent den Arsch offen.



Wäre schlimm, wenn nicht - dann könnte er nicht kacken...

Ansonsten ist Silvester nur ein weiterer Tag zum feiern (mir reicht als Begründung zwar schon, daß es Montag ist) - und der freie Tag darauf ist auch nicht von der Bettkante zu schubbsen...


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Firun (29. Dezember 2012)

Guten Mittag ^^


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2012)

moin


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann mich nicht in WoW einloggen


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich glaub du hast dezent den Arsch offen.
> 
> 
> Ich bin Manns genug hier mit meinem Nick zu trollen wenn ich das für richtig halte, da brauch ich mich nicht verstecken. Wie sagtest du so schön: Du Lappen.
> ...



Bei dir weiss man nie


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2012)

Du kassierst gleich ne Schelle.


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du kassierst gleich ne Schelle.



Hebst du überhaupt?

Ne jetzt mal ernsthaft, ich hab einfach random Namen gesagt die mir gerade eingefallen sind


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht in WoW einloggen



Update 10:51 GMT: We do not have an estimated time for a resolution on this issue yet, we continue to liaise with the affected parties, and we will let you know as soon as we have further information on this issue.

We are currently experiencing external general connectivity issues which started on the night of the 28 - 29/12

Symptoms of this issue include either being unable to connect properly to a character, i.e. being stuck on a loading screen, or being disconnected once in-game.

Our network technicians are investigating this issue, and we will update here when we have further information regarding this issue.

We apologise for any inconvenience caused by this issue.


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hebst du überhaupt?
> 
> Ne jetzt mal ernsthaft, ich hab einfach random Namen gesagt die mir gerade eingefallen sind



Und das musste unbedingt meiner sein?



Ich wollte mal mit dir eine Beziehung führen aber das funktioniert ja scheinbar nicht...


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2012)

vieleicht braucht ihr nur nen paar therapeuten


----------



## Reflox (29. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Und das musste unbedingt meiner sein?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich wollte mal mit dir eine Beziehung führen aber das funktioniert ja scheinbar nicht...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> vieleicht braucht ihr nur nen paar therapeuten



Mit ihm brauch ich eher ein Anti-Aggressionstraining.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Update 10:51 GMT: We do not have an estimated time for a resolution on this issue yet, we continue to liaise with the affected parties, and we will let you know as soon as we have further information on this issue.
> 
> We are currently experiencing external general connectivity issues which started on the night of the 28 - 29/12
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ich bin wieder drin, wuhei!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

I smell a bitch fight... 

*HUST*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Vvhh01Rt_wg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*HUST*


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2012)

Keiner kann mich ansatzweise in nem Battle *frauengestöhn* Wer mein neuer Gegner ist? - Was weiß ich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Es ist Weekend, der elendige Lulatsch ..


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2012)

Haste jetzt ne Freundin?

Wenn ja - High five!


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2012)

Machste keine Lieder mehr? - und wenn doch gibs die auch bei Speedyshare?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Schatz, der eine da nennt dich dick.
Wer?
Dennis.
Kenn ich nicht.


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2012)

Mein neuer Gegner ist der Duzoe, Ich hör mal eben. Hey FAV biste beim Friseur gewesen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich brauch für dich Lappen eh kein Songkonzept denn außer deiner Nase gibt es an dir nix besonderes.


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2012)

Normalerweise kriegen unbekannte Opfer keine Antwort
Aber du, du kommst mir doch bekannt vor.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Aber mal ehrlich, was ist denn mit der REAAAAAALNÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄS.


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2012)

Hi Kico.


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2012)

Krieg grad so den Lachflash von euch Leuten hier, ihr seid einfach die besten


----------



## H2OTest (29. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Krieg grad so den Lachflash von euch Leuten hier, ihr seid einfach die besten




Sorry, aber was lief bei dir nicht richtig? - Das du asozial bist und dich damit brüstest?


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich komm wieder nicht rein... >.>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Wegen mir führt AggroTV wieder den Like Button ein.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Yay ich Zahle 82 Euro für eine 23,5k Leitung!


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

ihr habt echt probleme


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> ihr habt echt probleme



Ja! Eine Region mit langsamen Internet wo nur LTE wirklich schnell ist!  82 Euro, sagmal bin ich denn verrückt? 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jZiKFLL6MI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja! Eine Region mit langsamen Internet wo nur LTE wirklich schnell ist! 82 Euro, sagmal bin ich denn verrückt?




frag das am besten den sean aus meiner signatur


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> frag das am besten den sean aus meiner signatur



Die Meisterin herrscht über uns alle...wir müssen ihr dienen, sonst wird ihre Strafe lang und Qualvoll sein!


----------



## Magogan (29. Dezember 2012)

Bin ich zu dick? 83,6 kg bei 186 cm Körpergröße ^^

Edit: 91 cm Bauchumfang ca.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bin ich zu dick? 83,6 kg bei 186 cm Körpergröße ^^



Ihr BMI: *24.3
* 
 Normaler BMI für Ihr Alter:  * 19 - 24 *


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Dezember 2012)

Ihr BMI: 24.0
 Normaler BMI für Ihr Alter: 20 - 25




Großartig. Wenn ich jetzt wieder Muskeln aufbauen will muss ich erst schrumpfen oder was.


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Naja, ich gehe immer nach der Regel - den Meter von der Körpergröße abziehen.
Was übrigbleibt ist das Ca-Gewicht.
Ansonst merke ich schon, ob ich zugenommen habe und esse so, daß ich mich wohlfühle -
nicht wie der Modewahnsinn meint, es vorschreiben zu müssen, wie ich sein muss. 

*ps.*
Fühle mich nun mit 43 Lenzen bei ca 1,70m und 73kg jedenfalls viel besser -
als damals mit 27 Jahren ca 1,72m und 48kg Gewicht.


----------



## Magogan (29. Dezember 2012)

Hatte mir eine Jacke extra eine Größe größer gekauft und sie war trotzdem zu eng, deswegen hab ich mich halt gefragt, ob ich nicht vielleicht zu fett bin ... xD


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

fette sau ^^

naja klamotten sind doch eh immer das beste.... jeder hersteller hat andere maße.... -,-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hatte mir eine Jacke extra eine Größe größer gekauft und sie war trotzdem zu eng, deswegen hab ich mich halt gefragt, ob ich nicht vielleicht zu fett bin ... xD



SRSLY?

Ich hab in manchen Klamotten M, in anderen S und in wiederum anderen L. 

Wir haben ungefähr die gleichen Maße, bin 1.85 bei 81-83 KG. Das ist vollkommen in Ordnung. Wenn du nicht mit dir zufrieden bist, lass dich im Fitnessstudio beraten. Die haben mehr Ahnung als die Leute hier (mich eingenommen)


----------



## Magogan (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe eigentlich immer L gekauft und jetzt bei der Jacke XL und ich passe trotzdem nicht rein


----------



## Fakebook (29. Dezember 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> damals mit 27 Jahren ca 1,72m und 48kg Gewicht.



Ooh, da hatten wir ja mit 27 Jahren die exakt gleichen Maße.
Man hatte mich liebevoll Rippchen genannt    Gürtelschlaufen einfach am Beckenknochen einhängen und man konnte sich selbst noch durch die geschlossene U-Bahn-Tür zwängen. Und ich konnte essen, essen, essen. Und hinterher wie nen Brennstab die Kalorien einfach in Rauch aufgehen lassen.

So schön, schön war die Zeit *sing*


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich wieg mit 27 Jahren gerade 61 KG. War schon immer sehr schlank und kann essen was ich will.


----------



## Fakebook (29. Dezember 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich immer L gekauft und jetzt bei der Jacke XL und ich passe trotzdem nicht rein



Ich hab ein paar (Sweet-)Shirts zum Haare färben, Malern etc aus´m 'Zeemann'. Größe 164. Kindergröße. Größenangabe ist also kein wirklicher Maßstab. Hab gelesen, vor einigen Jahren wurden die Größen teilweise geändert, weil sich bei Frauen ne 38 eben einfach besser verkauft, als ne 42. Egal, ob man Barbie-Klamotten anhat, oder nen Zelt überstreift - das geschönte Etikett schmeichelt.


----------



## Xidish (29. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ooh, da hatten wir ja mit 27 Jahren die exakt gleichen Maße.
> Man hatte mich liebevoll Rippchen genannt


Nur bin ich ein Kerl.
Ich hatte damals nicht nur die Drogenprobleme sondern dadurch schon enorme Untergewichtsprobleme.
Beim Bäumchen-versteckspiel hätte ich immer gewonnen - hätte ja fast jeden Baum benutzen können. 

Ich bin froh, daß ich beide Probleme nicht mehr habe.

ps. zu den Klamotten:

Nicht jede gleiche Größe ist auch wirklich gleich.
Gleiche Größen fallen je nach Schnitt oder Fabrikat oft unterschiedlich aus.

Habe das gerade auch bei Schuhen.
Normal trage ich so 40/41.
Doch die Schuhe meines Papas (42-43) passen mir nun ebenso.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Leckt mich doch alle mit euren Kleidergrößen xD


----------



## Fritzche (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich musste erst vor kurzem alle meine Jeans aussortieren weil ich nicht mehr reingepasst habe :O

Jetzt habe ich 2-3 Hosen zum Anziehen 

Bin wohl über die letzten drei Monate etwas aufgegangen


----------



## EspCap (29. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Ich musste erst vor kurzem alle meine Jeans aussortieren weil ich nicht mehr reingepasst habe :O



Dito. Ich hab Hosen, die passen beim kaufen einwandfrei und 3 Monate später krieg ich den Knopf nicht mehr zu. Warum auch immer. 
Aber seit die Uni losgegangen ist hab ich sowieso 5 Kilo verloren :S
(Jetzt dann ca. 82 kg @ 193 cm) 

Wenigstens die Schuhgröße ist stabil bei 45


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woah, Highspeed!


----------



## Ol@f (29. Dezember 2012)

Hehe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2012)

Mein LTE hat die Datengrenze erreicht, frechheit das die das dann auf 384 kbit/s drosseln.
Kurioserweise lässt sich WoW damit einwandfrei mit einer Latenz von 56ms Spielen.


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mein LTE hat die Datengrenze erreicht, frechheit das die das dann auf 384 kbit/s drosseln.
> Kurioserweise lässt sich WoW damit einwandfrei mit einer Latenz von 56ms Spielen.



düdümm


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

Morgen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

hai.


----------



## Fritzche (30. Dezember 2012)

WUAAAAH*streck* Morgen


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

shikari ist deiner katze schlecht ?


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

Mir ist langweilig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

H20 mindfucked mich grad D:

Und nein Wrynn, hat ne grüne Mütze auf


----------



## Fritzche (30. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig



Also ich finde diese Marca Perû Werbung total toll *_* Die guck ich immer wenn sie kommt 


Öhm zog Skyrim


----------



## Noxiel (30. Dezember 2012)

Meine Güte was gehen mir die "9/11 war ne False-Flag-Aktion"-Typen auf den Wecker.... grrrrrr.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> düdümm



wtf is wrong here ?


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

Shika hat zuviel gesoffen - er sieht komische leute


----------



## Fritzche (30. Dezember 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Meine Güte was gehen mir die "9/11 war ne False-Flag-Aktion"-Typen auf den Wecker.... grrrrrr.




Ach ohne die Leute " Es war alles die Regierung!!!einself" Typen wäre die Welt doch langweilig  

Die gehen wahrscheinlich auch zu McDonalds und wenn dann ihr Lieblingsburger alle ist: " Die Regierung hat das getan!!! Ich weiß es...alles hier ist gefälscht !!!!" 


Aber stimmt echt :/ 9/11  war schlimm genug


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

Zu viel für mich am Morgen, ich geh weiter The Walking Dead schauen...


----------



## Fritzche (30. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Zu viel für mich am Morgen, ich geh weiter The Walking Dead schauen...



Ich komm mit


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Die gehen wahrscheinlich auch zu McDonalds und wenn dann ihr Lieblingsburger alle ist: " Die Regierung hat das getan!!! Ich weiß es...alles hier ist gefälscht !!!!"



http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/deutsche-fast-food-spezialitaet-gefragt-in-den-usa-schiessen-die-doener-laeden-aus-dem-boden_aid_889026.html

Die Bürger aus Atlanta gehen fremd: Sie machen einen Bogen um McDonald’s & Co. und rennen einem Dönerladen die Türen ein. 
Viele haben die deutsche Spezialität entdeckt – wenn auch in einer etwas schärferen Version....
 Deutsche Fast-Food-Spezialität gefragt: In den USA schießen die Döner-Läden aus dem Boden - weiter lesen auf FOCUS Online: http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/deutsche-fast-food-spezialitaet-gefragt-in-den-usa-schiessen-die-doener-laeden-aus-dem-boden_aid_889026.html


----------



## Fritzche (30. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> http://www.focus.de/...aid_889026.html
> 
> Die Bürger aus Atlanta gehen fremd: Sie machen einen Bogen um McDonald's & Co. und rennen einem Dönerladen die Türen ein.
> Viele haben die deutsche Spezialität entdeckt – wenn auch in einer etwas schärferen Version....
> Deutsche Fast-Food-Spezialität gefragt: In den USA schießen die Döner-Läden aus dem Boden - weiter lesen auf FOCUS Online: http://www.focus.de/...aid_889026.html



Hmmmm...Wenigstens werde ich in Den Staaten dann nicht verhungern


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2012)

und döner macht schöner


----------



## Fritzche (30. Dezember 2012)

Aun schrieb:


> und döner macht schöner



Ich hab ne Zwiebel aufn Kopf ich bin ein Döner 


Also zumindest is nen Döner gesünder als nen Teller Nudeln 

So ich bin mal irgendwas zocken...later boys (and girls)


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2012)

OVER 9000

Morgen!


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

pff ich habe bald die 1337


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

So Musik für mein nächstes kleines Video gefunden


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> So Musik für mein nächstes kleines Video gefunden



PLS mehr MTB vids


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

ne - mein Tretlager ist wohl endgültig im Arsch

Edit : Ich mach auch nur mein Video fertig und geh dann mein Rad auseinander nehmen


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2012)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ne - mein Tretlager ist wohl endgültig im Arsch
> 
> Edit : Ich mach auch nur mein Video fertig und geh dann mein Rad auseinander nehmen



OHA

Du hast doch auchn 2011er Focus gehabt oder?
Ich hab mir schon die ganze zeit sorgen gemacht ob bei meinem focus mittlerweile das tretlager probleme macht oder ob ich mir das einbilde beim treten.... jetzt hab ich noch mehr schiss 

Andererseits könnts noch in die garantie fallen, ist kein verschleißteil und 2011 ist kaum 2 Jahre her...


Gut dass bei meinem 2000 Euro bike noch alles fit ist


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaube da hab ich keine Garantie drauf  - Ich hau da auch gleich n vernünftiges rein


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

habe ich was verpasst oder warum steckt aun in fakebook und h20test in reflox ?


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2012)

Ishnu-alah!


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2012)

Assalaamu a'laikum!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

WTF


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ishnu-alah!



Ande'thoras-ethil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

Yalla yalla


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

&#1042;&#1072;&#1096;&#1077; &#1079;&#1076;&#1086;&#1088;&#1086;&#1074;&#1100;&#1077;


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Yalla yalla



_Aaaaaughibbrgubugbugrguburgle!_


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Ande'thoras-ethil



Sei gegrüßt, Bruder. <Verbeugt sich> Wie läuft es in Teldrassil? Xaxas Zorn hat er gut überstanden. <Nickt bedächtlich>


----------



## EspCap (30. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Assalaamu a'laikum!



Wa alaikum as-salam!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ZT8Xdes0Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sei gegrüßt, Bruder. <Verbeugt sich> Wie läuft es in Teldrassil? Xaxas Zorn hat er gut überstanden. <Nickt bedächtlich>



sturmgrimm war mal nen guter roman 

hätte erst gedacht wär so komisch geschrieben wie der arthas roman aber richard knaak blieb sich treu


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sturmgrimm war mal nen guter roman



Nie gelesen^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

Die Charaktere in The Walking Dead agieren einfach nur dumm. Ist ja ne tolle Serie, aber ich kann manche Handlungen einfach nicht nachvollziehen. 

Ich spoiler jetzt nix, aber ... ach, das versauts mir grad.


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2012)

Haha wie unlustig die beiden sind. Shika, tauschen wir auch Sigs und Avas aus?


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

Neues Video von mir, tut mir leid das der Ton 2 mal knackt :/ weiß nicht woher das kommt 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QWm1xMCqF1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fritzche (30. Dezember 2012)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die Charaktere in The Walking Dead agieren einfach nur dumm. Ist ja ne tolle Serie, aber ich kann manche Handlungen einfach nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> Ich spoiler jetzt nix, aber ... ach, das versauts mir grad.



Schreib mir mal was du meinst  Am besten PM ich kenn alle Folgen bis Staffel 3.08 

Werden wahrscheinlich auch versuchen so viel Walking Dead wie möglich zu glotzen bis Mitternacht *_* Mit meinen neuen Logitech Boxen


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HfzMLTG_4T0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Alter, das war gerade auf meiner YT Startseite. Alter, was für ne gequirrlte Scheisse. HABD IA EUSCH AUCH MA MITM MESSÄH GÄRITZT? Was fürn Reporter ey


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Dezember 2012)

Die Reportage ist echt lächerlich^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X7QwUKmWWfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Btw H2O und Reflox, euer Avatartausch ist gelungen, ich bin drauf reingefallen ^^


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JpavveSYsCA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Btw H2O und Reflox, euer Avatartausch ist gelungen, ich bin drauf reingefallen ^^



(y)


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

solang ihr nicht für die sünden der anderen verwanrt werdet ^^


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

Haha - das hat Reflox gestern schon geraged


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich benenn mich jetzt um in Reflox2


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

glaub ich erst wenn passiert !


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2012)

Wrynn schrieb:


> glaub ich erst wenn passiert !



Warts ab, ist ja scheinbar trendy und cool.


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich benenn mich jetzt um in Reflox2



Mach das, aber du bist und bleibst einfach die Nummer 2!


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mach das, aber du bist und bleibst einfach die Nummer 2!



Kinder können so grausam sein...


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2012)

jo, böser h20


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2012)

H2O?


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2012)

cunt.


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2012)

Morgen ihr Freaks.

Letzter Tag im Jahr...

I survived 2012!


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> I survived 2012!



Das bleibt noch abzuwarten...


----------



## Fakebook (31. Dezember 2012)

Mann ey, seit 1 1/2 Wochen geh ich nicht vor 2 Uhr ins Bett - eher so 4 oder 5 Uhr - und steh nicht vor Mittag auf. Und ausgerechnet heute klingelt mich der UPS-Mann 8.30 Uhr aus dem Bett... um mir die verschwundene Zimmerantenne zu liefern, die ich inzwischen nachbestellt und seit Samstag in Betrieb habe.


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2012)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Mann ey, seit 1 1/2 Wochen geh ich nicht vor 2 Uhr ins Bett - eher so 4 oder 5 Uhr - und steh nicht vor Mittag auf. Und ausgerechnet heute klingelt mich der UPS-Mann 8.30 Uhr aus dem Bett... um mir die verschwundene Zimmerantenne zu liefern, die ich inzwischen nachbestellt und seit Samstag in Betrieb habe.



Morgen 

Sei froh, haste mehr vom Tag, an dem sowieso alle nur saufen und feiern.

Heute wäre der perfekte Tag für einen filmreifen Banküberfall, von dem erst nach Neujahr jemand was mitbekommen würde


----------



## Fritzche (31. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Sei froh, haste mehr vom Tag, an dem sowieso alle nur saufen und feiern.
> 
> Heute wäre der perfekte Tag für einen filmreifen Banküberfall, von dem erst nach Neujahr jemand was mitbekommen würde



AM besten Sturzbetrunken sodass man selber auch erst Tage später checkt woher das Geld stammt


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

ihr habt doch ein ei am wandern


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2012)

OH GOTT grad im Supermarkt gewesen und die Schlangen an der Kasse gehen so lang, dass sie bis zum Eingang wieder zurückführen 

Abgefahrener Scheiss, und ich wollt nurn Brot kaufen, ich bin gleich wieder raus ^^

Bestell mir heut abend n Pizzabrot für 2 Euro und gut ist LOL



edit: Wirklich ein Paradebeispiel dafür, wie gleich wir Gesellschaftstiere doch im grunde alle geschaltet sind... und das, obwohl doch jeder immer wieder versucht krampfhaft individuell zu sein


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2012)

Haha : 

"This is an automated notification sent from our account security system. You logined your account successfully at 4:27  on July 11th form the 125.87.108.* range, but our system shows the 125.10.151.* IP range exists a large number of hackers. As too many customer complaints, the 125.98.104.* IP range has been blacklisted."

- Nicht meine Ip - kann mir egal sein


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> edit: Wirklich ein Paradebeispiel dafür, wie gleich wir Gesellschaftstiere doch im grunde alle geschaltet sind... und das, obwohl doch jeder immer wieder versucht krampfhaft individuell zu sein



Jo, wir sind so "gleichgeschaltet", daß wir alle essen und trinken müssen - welch' bahnbrechende Erkenntnis! 

Ich muß ebenfalls noch was einkaufen - weil ich eine stinkfaule Sau bin und sowas grundsätzlich immer erst auf den letzten Drücker schaffe. Aber ich werde meine Prokrastination demnächst als "gesellschaftliche Gleichschaltung" verkaufen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2012)

LOL


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Jo, wir sind so "gleichgeschaltet", daß wir alle essen und trinken müssen - welch' bahnbrechende Erkenntnis!
> 
> Ich muß ebenfalls noch was einkaufen - weil ich eine stinkfaule Sau bin und sowas grundsätzlich immer erst auf den letzten Drücker schaffe. Aber ich werde meine Prokrastination demnächst als "gesellschaftliche Gleichschaltung" verkaufen...



+1


Es stimmt zwar, dass vor Weihnachten und Silvester die Geschäfte teils grundlos total überfüllt sind, weil man auch nen Tag vorher einkaufen gehen kann aber Essen und Trinken muss man nunmal, ist doch lachhaft das mit Individualität gleichzusetzen. Oo

Manchmal kommts mir so vor, dass das Klischee des Gamers wirklich ein im müffelnden Keller sitzender pickeliger Nerd ist, der alles scheiße findet was mit gesellschaftlichen Anlässen zu tun haben könnte. Zumindest in dem Silvesterthreads hat es den Anschein.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2012)

Weekend <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2012)

Er ist der Beste! (hinter BBB natürlich)


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2012)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Jo, wir sind so "gleichgeschaltet", daß wir alle essen und trinken müssen - welch' bahnbrechende Erkenntnis!
> 
> Ich muß ebenfalls noch was einkaufen - weil ich eine stinkfaule Sau bin und sowas grundsätzlich immer erst auf den letzten Drücker schaffe. Aber ich werde meine Prokrastination demnächst als "gesellschaftliche Gleichschaltung" verkaufen...




Nö essen und trinken nicht.

Aber vorher einkaufen, soweit denkt der größte Akademiker nicht! 

Oh man oh man
Aber du sagst ja selbst, du bist ne stinkfaule Sau, von daher


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2012)

Lass uns halt den Spaß, wir stehen auf Action.


----------



## Wynn (31. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Lass uns halt den Spaß, wir stehen auf Action.



Jo ein bißchen glaub ich das sogar wenn ich mir die Gesichter im Supermarkt anschaue....

Naja solange ich so unabhängig bin und mir das aussuchen kann wann und wo ich einkaufen gehe, bin ich zufrieden.
Müsste ich ne Familie ernähren und mich da durchkämpfen - leck mich fett ^^


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd gern Magos Seite mit ner DOS Attacke angreifen aber ich trau mich nicht. Am Ende verklagt er mich noch wie diese anderen Youtuber die auch LPs machen.


----------



## Wynn (31. Dezember 2012)

ankündigungen zu straftaten postet man nicht in öffentliche foren


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2012)

Das ist keine Straftat, das ist eine GENUGTUUNG FÜR DIE MENSCHHEIT!


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2012)

Ihr schweine, müsst ihr wieder Mago bashen ^^


----------



## Magogan (31. Dezember 2012)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich würd gern Magos Seite mit ner DOS Attacke angreifen aber ich trau mich nicht. Am Ende verklagt er mich noch wie diese anderen Youtuber die auch LPs machen.


Vermutlich wird dich eher Strato verklagen ... Da hab ich nämlich den Webspace gemietet ^^

Ich könnte echt mehr Zuschauer bei Minecraft gebrauchen ^^


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2012)

Mhm dann lass ichs lieber, hack ich dich lieber persönlich mit der Faust.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich glaub ich muss auch mal was mit wie sagen - Wie der ist im Finale?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2012)

Motto heute




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=reHGIYHAR2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2012)

gnah -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was man in WoW nicht alles findet...


----------



## Magogan (31. Dezember 2012)

WTF! Wenn ich GW2 aufnehme und von einer Zone in eine andere gehe, habe ich nur noch 6-8 FPS. Wenn ich die Aufnahme abbreche und dann ca. 2 Sekunden später die Aufnahme wieder starte, sind es 17-30 FPS in der selben Zone ...

Nichts funktioniert so, wie es soll ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. Dezember 2012)

So ich wünsch schonmal nen guten Rutsch.

Party Hard.


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> So ich wünsch schonmal nen guten Rutsch.
> 
> Party Hard.



partei hart!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich wünsch euch auch nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, passt auf euch auf und so'n shit.

Parteeei hart 

#yoloswag360noscope


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2012)

#happynewyearyoloswaggermoneyboylongesthashtagintheworld


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2012)

yay endlich die passende sig


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2012)

Sieht nach tiefster Provinz aus... und die Fenster müßten mal geputzt werden... gibt es da schon fließendes Wasser? Eventuell gar Internet mit mehr als 384kb/s?


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2012)

100 mbits down 25 up 'nuff said


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2012)

Na, ihr habt da ja sonst nix...


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2012)

Fließend Wasser, Schwimmbad, Natur, Einkaufzentrum ca 1km entfernt


----------



## win3ermute (31. Dezember 2012)

Brrr! Ich würde durchdrehen! Wenn das örtliche Einkaufszentrum, was ca. 3 Minuten Fußweg entfernt ist, um 20:00 Uhr zumacht, muß ich tatsächlich weitere drei Minuten mit der Straßenbahn zum Kaufland fahren, das wenigstens bis 23:00 Uhr aufhat (jo, da ist Duisburg immer noch Provinz)...


----------



## Fakebook (31. Dezember 2012)

Jungs, ich wünsche euch einen guten Rutsch und kommt wohlbehalten durch die Nacht.
Man sieht sich!


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

danke. dir natürlich auch!
so jetzt wird gespachtelt. knusprige entenbrust mit sesamsoße *sabber*


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab noch etwas Pizza im Kühlschrank, die wird gegessen wenn sie Eiskalt ist. *hrhr*


----------



## Noxiel (31. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde ins neue Jahr wohl reintapezieren. Silvester ist doof!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (31. Dezember 2012)

Naja


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (31. Dezember 2012)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich werde ins neue Jahr wohl reintapezieren. Silvester ist doof!



dito 

allen anderen einen guten rutsch und schönen gruß an die leber *grinst*


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2012)

...


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2013)

Morgen!

Ist das eine angenehme Ruhe.... wie das kollektiv brach liegt nach der alljährlichen Feierei...
Würde man Wetten abschließen, man hätte jedes Jahr Recht und würde wohl ein Vermögen verdienen mit den immer gleichen Schemata der Lemminge unter uns 

Und damit schönen Neujahrstag
oh btw:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2013)

morgen mir tut mein knie weh - blödes wetter


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

und mir mein fuß... ka woher


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2013)

penis


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

wat dir tut der lümmel weh? armes bambi....NOT


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2013)

nö - meine schulter iwie scheiße geschlafen


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und mir mein fuß... ka woher



splitter drinne ?

vom polenböller als die scheibe kaputt ging ?

ansonsten könnte es sein das du dir den fuss beim sex verletzt hast auf dem wc und auf dem müllereimer ^^


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

alter...... nein der tut erst seit heute morgen weh


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. Januar 2013)

DAs kommt von den Polen böllern @Aun ^^ 
Frohes neues euch.Aja H2O Test geile Signatur ^^


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2013)

danke  - manche Leute wollten das ich sie in nen spoiler packen


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

wieso das denn??? (mit hoecker stimme sprech)


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2013)

weil leute noch per isdn ins internet gehen xD


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

achso ich dacht mit 56k ^^


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Januar 2013)

wer geht per isdn ins netz?

meine stimmung ist im keller. wer möcht versuchen mich aufzumuntern?

Warnung:
Der versuch mich aufzumuntern könnte scheitern. Sollte dies der Fall sein so wenden sie sich bitte an den örtlichen apotheker oder arzt oder lesen die gebrauchsanweisung noch mal durch


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2013)

guck dir meine sig an


----------



## Magogan (1. Januar 2013)

Wann kommt endlich der Pizzalieferant? Hab Hunger =(


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Januar 2013)

Der Pizzajunge hatte ein unfall, glaub ich mal so

und signatur muntert mich auch nicht wirklich auf, obwohl die ganz nett gemacht ist


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

dann guck dir meinen avatar an


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> meine stimmung ist im keller. wer möcht versuchen mich aufzumuntern?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5ejTwZvQaXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BUBBOLS!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Januar 2013)

Herr schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel, nie wieder sonne Silvesterparty. -.-


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2013)

AHAHAHA wie sich heute alle aufregen wie scheiße die partys gestern waren, ich lach mich jedes jahr aufs neue kaputt.

Leute lernt doch dazu und macht einfach mal nur das, wozu ihr wirklich bock habt, dann gibts nächsten Morgen auch kein Gejammer....


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Januar 2013)

fehlanzeige meine stimmung hat nicht mal ein millimeter verbessert 

eher gegenteil ist der fall.

so ist das halt wenn man keine freunde hat. sollte ich mich beschweren das ich keine hab? nein, das ist alles selbstverschuldet und nein wer denkt ich will freunde haben der irrt. so viele enttäuschungen die ich erlebt hab. noch eine könnte ich nicht ertragen


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> AHAHAHA wie sich heute alle aufregen wie scheiße die partys gestern waren, ich lach mich jedes jahr aufs neue kaputt.
> 
> Leute lernt doch dazu und macht einfach mal nur das, wozu ihr wirklich bock habt, dann gibts nächsten Morgen auch kein Gejammer....



also bis auf den kater gehts mir blendend. waren 2 schöne stunden ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2013)

*Streck und reck* Aaaaaah, guten Morgen. 
Morgen erstmal in die Schweiz, heute erstmal schön den ganzen Tach Rp. Dazu noch Finsterforst hören - besser kann der Jahresanfang nicht sein.


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
meine gedanken zu neujahr ^^


----------



## Magogan (1. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> fehlanzeige meine stimmung hat nicht mal ein millimeter verbessert
> 
> eher gegenteil ist der fall.
> 
> so ist das halt wenn man keine freunde hat. sollte ich mich beschweren das ich keine hab? nein, das ist alles selbstverschuldet und nein wer denkt ich will freunde haben der irrt. so viele enttäuschungen die ich erlebt hab. noch eine könnte ich nicht ertragen


Lass mich dein Freund sein xD


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> so ist das halt wenn man keine freunde hat.



Laut deinem Facebookprofil hast du ja 325.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2013)

wut de fuk a real female human ?


----------



## Legendary (1. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Lass mich dein Freund sein xD



Mir wird schlecht!


BTW: Gestern wars lustig, hab Böller und Raketen geschenkt bekommen zusätzlich zu meinem Kram, das konnte ich gar ned alles verholzen, jetzt hab ich noch was für nächstes Jahr übrig :>


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> BTW: Gestern wars lustig, hab Böller und Raketen geschenkt bekommen zusätzlich zu meinem Kram, das konnte ich gar ned alles verholzen, jetzt hab ich noch was für nächstes Jahr übrig :>



 Bewahr es dir doch einfach für die nächste Wutbürger Demo auf, Bullen mit Raketen zu beschießen macht bestimmt Spaß!


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Mir wird schlecht!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (1. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bewahr es dir doch einfach für die nächste Wutbürger Demo auf, Bullen mit Raketen zu beschießen macht bestimmt Spaß!



Gute Idee, hab nur leider keine Raketen mehr sondern nur noch ca. 150 D-Böller.


BTW: Ich geh mal Far Cry 3 auf der Box zocken, schön ins Bett mit dicker Decke...hach


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> BTW: Ich geh mal Far Cry 3 auf der Box zocken, schön ins Bett mit dicker Decke...hach



Hope u think of me bby


----------



## Legendary (1. Januar 2013)

For sure!

BAZINGA!


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

zimbabwe


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2013)

jumanji




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> AHAHAHA wie sich heute alle aufregen wie scheiße die partys gestern waren, ich lach mich jedes jahr aufs neue kaputt.
> 
> Leute lernt doch dazu und macht einfach mal nur das, wozu ihr wirklich bock habt, dann gibts nächsten Morgen auch kein Gejammer....



Ja ne is klar. =)


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2013)

Wer regt sich überhaupt auf? O_o

Also bei uns wars lustig


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Januar 2013)

selbst musik hören muntert mich nicht auf.

morgen kauf ich mir ne packung antidepressiva. ist ja nicht auszuhalten


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Laut deinem Facebookprofil hast du ja 325.



trololo ^^


----------



## EspCap (1. Januar 2013)

Sind verschreibungspflichtig.


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> selbst musik hören muntert mich nicht auf.
> 
> morgen kauf ich mir ne packung antidepressiva. ist ja nicht auszuhalten



Dann hörste die falsche Mukke


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> jumanji



 Droggelbecher!


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gWLd-KeZd_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hilfst du nach? hab angst vor körperlichen schmerzen  

ist mir egal ob die verschreibungspflichtig. überall ich halt die apotheke und nehm das geld für`n schönen urlaub auch gleich mit  
ich höre metal was dadaran falsch?


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> ich höre metal was dadaran falsch?



That's not music of happy people.


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> That's not music of happy people.



aber deine hiphop kagge?


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> aber deine hiphop kagge?



it's happy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y6yy8_PGolI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Januar 2013)

Knorkator Rulez, you know 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RD36GsRheEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3RjtKS5JROc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2013)

ist auch fröhlich 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b33JAIMISNY


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ist auch fröhlich






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also der Refrain ist geil, aber der Rest klingt so komisch abgehackt. Don't mix Metal and spanish music.


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-gFIuN9P2mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fritzche (1. Januar 2013)

Moin Kameraden !

Was hör ich hier über schlechte Partys ????


Also bei uns wars lustig 

Hab bis eben gepennt....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Januar 2013)

Irgendwas läuft bei meinem Opera falsch, der adblocker blockt alle Bilder von Reflox. o0


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Irgendwas läuft bei meinem Opera falsch, der adblocker blockt alle Bilder von Reflox. o0



Es gibt Leute, die sagen würden es sei besser so 

Kann sein, weil ich die von Imageshack hochgeladen habe. Ausser jigglypuff, das hab ich von ner FB Seite...


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

xaljunge schrieb:


> Suche eine PvP Gilde mit Skill. Bin Progamer und beweise es in dem video auch entsprechend.
> 
> Teil1: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1zM8KPvxE5k
> Teil2: http://www.youtube.c...eature=youtu.be
> ...




lol noskill faget


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

ich hab seit letztes jahr nicht geduscht


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich hab seit letztes jahr nicht geduscht



ich auch nicht. mal sehen wie lange wir durchhalten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2013)

ekelhaft


----------



## Legendary (1. Januar 2013)

#yoloemogirl2013hashtag


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

et tu shikari!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2013)

Vamos a la playa ?


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

Ich wustse gar nicht, dass ihr Chinesisch könnt.


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

alder isch weiß wo dein haus wohnt, alder!

guck ich kann sogar türkisch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2013)

Wenn der Mond in mein Ghetto kracht...


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2013)

dann was? führst nen regentanz auf?


----------



## SuperSaurfang (1. Januar 2013)

gerade bei yahoo email kontakte hinzugefügt hab jetzt sage und schreibe 78 kontakte nur emails und die 78 leute wissen nicht ein mal das ich ihre email addressen hab. herrlich


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

Camtasia verarscht mich. Das für YouTube voreingestellte Format ist gar nicht so gross wieder YT Player. DAM DAM DAAAAM.


----------



## H2OTest (1. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Camtasia verarscht mich. Das für YouTube voreingestellte Format ist gar nicht so gross wieder YT Player. DAM DAM DAAAAM.



zimbabwe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> zimbabwe



haha


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2013)

erklärt mal das neue komische big bang theory meme


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> zimbabwe



Ich wollte doch auch mal was über YouTube schimpfen banana



Wrynn schrieb:


> erklärt mal das neue komische big bang theory meme



Da gibt es nichts zu erklären. Es macht halt einfach keinen Sinn. bazooka.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u32aFUx2Ki8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


srsly


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Firun (2. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen liebe Leut


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

Hab mir grad Halloween 4 angesehen. What the actually f*ck ist dieser Film? o_O

Ist es normal, dass der Steamdownload von 1.5 mb/s auf 13.8 kb/s runterfällt? :/


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2013)

Ich bin wieder da


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hab mir grad Halloween 4 angesehen. What the actually f*ck ist dieser Film? o_O



Hör nach Teil 2 einfach auf *g*




> Ist es normal, dass der Steamdownload von 1.5 mb/s auf 13.8 kb/s runterfällt? :/



Was mich viel mehr interessiert: Warum bricht seit einigen Monaten die gesamte Bandbreite des Netzwerkes ein, wenn Steam irgendwas runterlädt? Auf Torrent haben die ja nicht umgestellt.


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Hör nach Teil 2 einfach auf *g*



Ich rage hier gerade bei Teil 5 ._.
So dumm dürfen keine Menschen sein, nicht mal in Filmen ._.


----------



## Wynn (2. Januar 2013)

war der nicht in teil 5 im weltraum und hat dort dir mir zerstört ?

und sehe gerade nachdem die pcaction uns leider verlassen hat übernimmt die pcgames die brüste news ^^

http://www.pcgames.d...witzen-1042142/

und reflox dein ping muss erstmal den berg hochschaffen deshalb ist die leitung langsamer wenn er auf dem berg angekommen ist und es runtergeht haste wieder die gewohnten 1,5mb

oder du wechselt mal den server standort


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

Okay srsly, was ist an Schweiss geil? ._.


----------



## Wynn (2. Januar 2013)

wie war eingentlich der urlaub zam ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2013)

Leude, schaut euch das Ding an...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*KCS [184107] - erster 8-Kern Prozessor + USB3.0 - PC mit AMD FX-8150 8x 3,6GHz (Turbo bis 4,2GHz) Bulldozer-Architektur | 8GB DDR3-1600 Kingston HyperX im Dual-Channel | 2000 GB SATA3 (6gb/s) Festplatte | nVidia Geforce GTX 660 2048MB GDDR5, HDMI + DVI (DirectX11 + 3DVision) | ASUS M5A97 2.0 | USB3.0 | DVD-RW | 7.1 8-Kanal-Sound | GigabitLAN | 530W Netzteil (80 PLUS) Thermaltake | NZXT Lexa-S | Microsoft Windows 8 64-Bit*



Und bald meiner


----------



## Legendary (2. Januar 2013)

Alter, grad die Mission in Far Cry 3 gespielt, wo man die Haschfelder mitm Flammenwerfer anzünden muss. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So die endgeile Musik bei der Mission.   

Am Anfang wars irgendwie komisch mit nem Xbox Controller sowas zu spielen aber man gewöhnt sich voll schnell dran, geht echt gut mittlerweile. Far Cry macht echt end die Laune.


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Leude, schaut euch das Ding an...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wieviel?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2013)

899 Tacken, mich machen aber die Rezensionen ein wenig stutzig. Ich schau nochmal ein wenig, aber vom Preis her ist das schon Bombe.


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2013)

guck mal im Technikforum - Sticky rein  - Der Prozzi ist nicht der bester für das Geld


----------



## Wynn (2. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Alter, grad die Mission in Far Cry 3 gespielt, wo man die Haschfelder mitm Flammenwerfer anzünden muss.
> So die endgeile Musik bei der Mission.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1aXrLt9a6eE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



wobei mein favorit bis jetzt immer noch folgendes ist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuZy6A9luhU


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. Januar 2013)

Ich hab heut Geburtstag 

....und ich weiß nicht, ob und wenn ja was ich mir kaufen soll. Neuen Fernseher? Mein alter geht noch. Bücher? Keine draußen die mich interessieren. Spiele? Hab zwar iwie Lust auf zocken aber dann auch wieder nicht.


Naja, Geld ist geduldig, Vielleicht fällt mir ja noch was ein


----------



## Tilbie (2. Januar 2013)

Moin, und alles gute heinzelmännchen!

So, gleich erstmal los zur Fahrschule. Hab ich lust? Nope. Muss ich hin? Jop. Wenn der Fahrlehrer mir auf die Eier geht, fahre ich einfach gegen einen Baum.


----------



## ZAM (2. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wie war eingentlich der urlaub zam ?



Ereignislos aber entspannend.


----------



## Fritzche (2. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Jau diese Mission ist sau geil 


Wie eigentlich alles bei FarCry 3 nur das mit dem Jagen schwächelt etwas weil es schlicht zu wenig zum herstellen gibt :/ Hab ich schon gesagt das ich Jagd Missionen mit Bogen hasse ????


----------



## SuperSaurfang (2. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Alter, grad die Mission in Far Cry 3 gespielt, wo man die Haschfelder mitm Flammenwerfer anzünden muss.



ich fühl irgendwie an gta sa erinnert. fragt sich nur warum *grübel*

ich fühl mich niedergeschlagen


----------



## EspCap (2. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> ich fühl mich niedergeschlagen



Immer noch? Doch keine Apotheke überfallen?


----------



## SuperSaurfang (2. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Immer noch? Doch keine Apotheke überfallen?



ähm nö  ich würde es nur machen wenn es legal wäre, was es aber leider (noch  ) nicht ist


----------



## Fritzche (2. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> ähm nö  ich würde es nur machen wenn es legal wäre, was es aber leider (noch  ) nicht ist



Ach die nächste Apokalypse kommt bestimmt


----------



## EspCap (2. Januar 2013)

Dann trink Kaffee, wirkt auch als Andidepressivum


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Ach die nächste Apokalypse kommt bestimmt



Die Apothekalypse?


----------



## Fritzche (2. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die Apothekalypse?



Das ist es dann für die Apotheker während der Apokalypse 


" Sogar die Durchfallpillen...was wollen die denn mit Durchfallpillen???"


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Das ist es dann für die Apotheker während der Apokalypse
> 
> 
> " Sogar die Durchfallpillen...was wollen die denn mit Durchfallpillen???"



damit haste dann nen durchlauf ^^


----------



## Wynn (2. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6DpvmRajUlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mist of Pandaria Release im fernen osten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2013)

lulz


----------



## Fritzche (2. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Ich glaube das sind Auflockerungsübungen für die ganzen Chinafarmer 

Oder ist das etwa die Unterhaltung beim Midnight launch ??? ^^

Machen die sowas überhaupt ??? In Asien ist ein eigener Heim PC doch eher ne Ausnahme wenn ich mich recht entsinne


----------



## Legendary (2. Januar 2013)

Partei hard Emogirl!

BTW: Bin wieder weg Far Cry zocken...hab schon die meisten Beutel auf max, Brieftasche für 10.000$ rockt.


----------



## Fritzche (2. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Partei hard Emogirl!
> 
> BTW: Bin wieder weg Far Cry zocken...hab schon die meisten Beutel auf max, Brieftasche für 10.000$ rockt.



Hab auch alles so langsam auf Max....nur nervt irgenwie doch das es so wenig zum Herstellen gibt...klar Fokus ist halt Action aber da es eben doch SO wenig ist wirkt das Jagen sehr aufgesetzt....ich hasse Jagdmissionen mit Bogen immernoch


----------



## Legendary (2. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> .ich hasse Jagdmissionen mit Bogen immernoch



Dito. Ich knall mir da vorher immer so ein Flask für stärkeren Angriff gegen Tiere rein. Der schwarze Puma hätte mich vorhin fast zerstückelt, hat 2 Pfeile in Kopp bekommen und stand immer noch. Oo


----------



## SuperSaurfang (2. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Das ist es dann für die Apotheker während der Apokalypse
> 
> 
> " Sogar die Durchfallpillen...was wollen die denn mit Durchfallpillen???"



ich will ja nichts sagen aber der war jetzt schlecht. im gegensatz zu reflox, der hats voll drauf


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2013)

Bis zu nem gewissen Punkt kannst halt alles erfarmen, später brauchste dann die besonderen Felle usw. So wirklich schwer war das aber nie, einfach Jagdinstinktspritze reinhaun und die Fiecher mit nem Scope wegsnipern. Win.


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

Get on mah level bitchez.


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> reflox, der hats voll drauf






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



this


----------



## Legendary (2. Januar 2013)

Wie kann ich denn bitte auf dein Niveau sinken Flöxchen? Verrats mir, TU ES!


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wie kann ich denn bitte auf dein Niveau sinken Flöxchen? Verrats mir, TU ES!



257ers 24/7 hörn.Aber nicht diesw Wischiwaschi von HRNSHN, sondern noch Hokus Pokus, Smegma, ZWEN und Tracksdienichtgutgenugfürdasneuealbumwaren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> this






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (2. Januar 2013)

leute wir sollten aufpassen uns hier nicht gegenseitig zu trollen. 
wobei die vorstellung irgendwie interessant ist, wenn man sich gegenseitig trollt ohne das man es selbst merkt.


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> leute wir sollten aufpassen uns hier nicht gegenseitig zu trollen.
> wobei die vorstellung irgendwie interessant ist, wenn man sich gegenseitig trollt ohne das man es selbst merkt.



Das ist eigentlich das, was wir hier die ganze Zeit tun. ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> leute wir sollten aufpassen uns hier nicht gegenseitig zu trollen.
> wobei die vorstellung irgendwie interessant ist, wenn man sich gegenseitig trollt ohne das man es selbst merkt.



it's called life


----------



## SuperSaurfang (2. Januar 2013)

irgendwie hab ich mehr lust mich jetzt schlafen zu legen und bis montag morgen im bett zu bleiben, aber ich weiß jetzt schon das ich nicht durchhalten werde und morgenfrüh aufstehen werde. davon mal ab geseehen wie soll ich das ohne musik machen? das einzige was mich bei laune hält? also lass ich sein.


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2013)

wir trollen und flamen uns doch sowieso den ganzen tag


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X4MK5S4t9hI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2013)

dei mudda


----------



## Reflox (2. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dei mudda



Dein Hamster ey!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2013)

k.


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2013)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!

Frohes neues 2013 Euch allen!
Offensichtlich bin ich ein Bisschen zu spät mit nachfragen, aber wie war Euer Silvester so? Bei mir war ja netter Jungs-Abend geplant, ohne Mädels, Büschen was trinken, Büschen Feuerwerk, dann wieder früh nach Hause und am 1. arbeiten (weil mein Chef ein Ar*** ist). Allerdings wars dann doch ein Bisschen mehr Alohol als geplant. Shots von abends um 10 bis morgens um 9, dann ab nach Hause, um 11 war ich daheim, immernoch absolut voll. Um 15 Uhr wachte ich dann wieder auf und realisierte, dass ich meinen ersten Arbeitstag im neuen Jahr absolut verpennt hatte. Das war mir in dem Moment allerdings ziemlich egal, denn die Welt drehte sich immernoch schneller als sie sollte und ich sah immernoch alles doppelt  Also schaute ich Captain America (schlechter Film) und The Avengers (lustiger Film) und ging dann wieder schlafen bis zum nächsten Morgen.

Ahja, ne Freundin von mir schrieb mir noch um 22:40 Uhr, sie sei schon wieder auf dem Nachhauseweg und feiere wohl Silvester nicht. Offenbar war sie um 22 Uhr an ner Party, um 22:30 gabs bereits ne Massenschlägerei und irgendjemand sprühte ihr Pfefferspray ins Gesicht. Ich weiss schon, warum ich nie an Silvesterparties geh...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

Nen wunderschönen guten Morgen


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nen wunderschönen guten Morgen



Du bist schließlich da.


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du bist schließlich da.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nen wunderschönen guten Morgen



ob der morgen ist gut ist, bezweifel ich mal stark, aber gleichfals einen "guten morgen"

naja am boden zerstört bin ich immer noch, meine stimmung ist echt mies.


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> ob der morgen ist gut ist, bezweifel ich mal stark, aber gleichfals einen "guten morgen"
> 
> naja am boden zerstört bin ich immer noch, meine stimmung ist echt mies.


Hui ein neues Buffie, moin Du!


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich kontere Dein Holy Bible mit meinem Holy Grail:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich hasse es, wenn Buffed das macht -.-


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hui ein neues Buffie, moin Du!



so neu bin jetzt auch schon wieder nicht, bin halt nur nicht so aktiv gewesen in letzten jahren


----------



## Fakebook (3. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hui ein neues Buffie, moin Du!



Bekommt SuperSaurfang wegen dem Profilbild extra Aufmerksamkeit?


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Ne...eher wegen den emohaften Texten. 

Hab doch nicht umsonst das Attention Whore Bild gepostet.


----------



## ZAM (3. Januar 2013)

Ich sehe keinen Grund für Flames


----------



## Fakebook (3. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ne...eher wegen den emohaften Texten.


Ich glaube, mit seinem Seelenleben will ich mich nicht weiter beschäftigen ... da tun sich nur Abgründe auf


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Ach Zam Schatz, ich würde doch NIE flamen!   

Wenn du trotzdem mit dem Keulchen zuhauen willst, nur zu *hose runterzieh*


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

#Chabos wissen wer der Babo ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> #Chabos wissen wer der Babo ist


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Bekommt SuperSaurfang wegen dem Profilbild extra Aufmerksamkeit?


Das bekommt jeder, den ich hier zum ersten Mal seh, egal wie neu oder alt er in Wirklichkeit ist


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

ihr seid doch alle serious attention whores!
außer fakebook, rflx, zam und mir


----------



## Fritzche (3. Januar 2013)

MORGÄÄÄÄÄN !!! * Im Stechschritt in den Raum Tapp*


Seit kurz nach 8 in Skyrim Haus bauen gewesen...jetzt ne Runde WoT und dann GW2 


Und der Urlaub geht aufs Ende zu Ich hab Urlaub und fühl mich gleich als brauch ich wieder Urlaub


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> außer fakebook, rflx, zam und mir



DER war gut!


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

dein meerschweinchen, alder!


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Yo Mamma´s so stupid


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich glaube, mit seinem Seelenleben will ich mich nicht weiter beschäftigen ... da tun sich nur Abgründe auf



schuld daran ist ein seelenklempner zu den ich während meiner jugendzeit besucht hab, seitdem ich ich eine phobie gegen seelenklempner


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2013)

Ach ein Klassiker: Wuuuusaaaaaa




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQp2YJ1o42w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2013)

swtor der dlc makeb hat jetzt als content gleichgeschlechtliche romanzen bekommen ^^

mal schauen ob die das auch durchhalten können ^^

in dragon age 1 gabs ja lelianna und in mass effect liara ^^

ob die neue begleiterin auch mit l wieder anfäng ^^


----------



## Fritzche (3. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> swtor der dlc makeb hat jetzt als content gleichgeschlechtliche romanzen bekommen ^^
> 
> mal schauen ob die das auch durchhalten können ^^
> 
> ...



Is Gleichgeschlechtlich nicht schon lange drin ??? ^^


Naja ich kriegs ja für 8 € denn


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ob die neue begleiterin auch mit l wieder anfäng ^^



ja, sie heißt dann Legendary


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Is Gleichgeschlechtlich nicht schon lange drin ??? ^^
> 
> 
> Naja ich kriegs ja für 8 € denn



nicht in swtor weil da die amerikaner fackelschwingend mit ihren heugabeln vorm hauptquartier von ea schon standen deswegen


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ja, sie heißt dann Legendary



jumanji


----------



## Fritzche (3. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> nicht in swtor weil da die amerikaner fackelschwingend mit ihren heugabeln vorm hauptquartier von ea schon standen deswegen



Ach ich bin sicher das wäre hier auch passiert nur hier muss man sowas ja anmelden...


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Heute ist mir wieder aufgefallen, wie sehr ich doch Schweizer hasse.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KiUDZMaUBP4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


THIS!


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Ne echt alter. Heute in Konstanz n Typen vor mir gehabt. Son richtiger kack Zürcher. Kahnn man hiär auch mit Schweizär Frankän zahlän? HNNNNNNNNGH! ICH SCHÄME MICH FÜR MEINE NATION!


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2013)

und hat der kassierer gesagt: nein - aber mit ricola und toblerone ?


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2013)

mag wer franzosen?


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Nö


----------



## Arosk (3. Januar 2013)

war nur ein test. ich wollte sehen, ob nicht doch jemand franzosen mag.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

#kony2012


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

My little kony!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2013)

kony ist so 2012 ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbF9nLhOqLU


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Januar 2013)

Mein persönlicher Satz des Tages:<br><br>"Wohl noch nie gegen Windmühlen gekämpft, wa?"


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

ich mag französisches essen, aber keine franzosEN. 

jaja wer gewann die erste tour de france?


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2013)

Brecheisen vs. Wissenschaftler -> UNKRITISCHES SUBJEKT FREEMAN

Trolololo


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Trolololo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry. 

so 2 std zugfahrt mit ner bimmelbahn hinter mir ^^


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

das leben kann verdammt langweilig sein wenn man A: kein job hat B: keine freunde: C: bei Spotify die 10 std grenze erreicht hat und D: keine lust zu zocken hat....



naja spiel ich halt schlagzeug


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> das leben kann verdammt langweilig sein wenn man A: kein job hat B: keine freunde: C: bei Spotify die 10 std grenze erreicht hat und D: keine lust zu zocken hat....
> 
> 
> 
> naja spiel ich halt schlagzeug







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8d4DHgVBSL8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Srsly, es wird langsam nervig mit deinem mimi


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2013)

Lies ein Buch. Trink Kaffee. Geh laufen. Lern was. Räum auf. Geh schlafen. Irgendwas außer den ganzen Tag deprimiert sein.


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Du könntest eine neue Sprache lernen, dir einen Nebenjob suchen, jemand neues kennenlernen. Enttäuschungen wird es immer geben, darauf basiert das Leben. Entweder man akzeptiert das oder nicht.


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2013)

Besorg dir erstmal professionelle Hilfe und rede mit jemandem über deine Probleme.
Dann kannste neu anfangen.... hier im Forum rumheulen und den ganzen Tag vorm Rechner hängen bringt jedenfalls überhaupt gar nix

Wenn du Abi hast, geh an die Uni, da gibts ne menge Bräute zum flachlegen  (vorsicht ein Hauch Ironie liegt in der Luft)


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

was soll ich lernen? wie man richtig eine freundschaft führt oder was?
Bücher sind langweilig
Kaffee mag ich nicht.
Sport ist mord
und schlafen auch irgendwie kein bock drauf
keine lust auf zu räumen

hab leider kein abi und nachholen irgendwie ähm nö, bin seit 2008 fertig mit der schule und außerdem welches weib will`n typen mit´n zu kleinen schwanz, einer kleinen persönlichkeitsstörung, verhaltensstörung, jungfrau haben der 22 ist?

was mein größter wunsch ist: eine zeitmaschine zu bauen und wieder neu anfangen das wär was oder irgendwas anderes in der vergangenheit ändern 

/edit achja: eigentlich bekomm ich sogar professionelle hilfe, hab nur gerade winterpause


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> Bücher sind langweilig



Du hast offensichtlich ein generelles Problem mit deiner Lebenseinstellung...


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> hab leider kein abi und nachholen irgendwie ähm nö, bin seit 2008 fertig mit der schule und außerdem welches weib will`n typen mit´n zu kleinen schwanz, einer kleinen persönlichkeitsstörung, verhaltensstörung, jungfrau haben der 22 ist?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ok, zusammenfassend - Bücher seien langweilig und Frauen nennt er "Weiber".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

trololol 

*Gérard Depardieu 
*
ist offiziell russe. trololololol


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> und pack _das Mädchen_ aus deinem Avatar.



Und den Link zu ihrem Facebook-Profil aus deinem buffed-Profil, ffs. Was willst du damit überhaupt erreichen?


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

an welcher stelle hab ich geschrieben ich will mitleid? kann mich nicht daran erinnern oder ich hab tatsächlich alzheimer...


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Januar 2013)

Bin mir echt unschlüssig, warum wir hier so einen Troll brauchen.


Die Lösung aller Probleme lautet: *Setz dich auf den Hosenboden und fang endlich an. 
*

Veränderst du dich nicht, sprich, du schreibst hier weiter nur Quatsch, bin ich mir unschlüssig, ob wir einen User benötigen, der es auf Trolling anlegt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

Du gibst dich als Mädchen sowohl hier als auch auf Facebook aus. Irgendjemand gehört wahrscheinlich dieses Foto, welches DU benutzt.

Entweder willst du 1. Mitleid, 2. die daraus folgende Aufmerksamkeit von hormongesteuerten Nerds/Männern oder 3. einfach nur trollen.

Wenn du wirklich Probleme hast, lass dir helfen. Familie, Freunde oder ärztlich. Es gibt immer eine Lösung, immer.


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> /edit achja: eigentlich bekomm ich sogar professionelle hilfe, hab nur gerade winterpause



Dann lass dir mal Cipralex/Escitalopram oder sowas verschreiben. 
Ich bin eigentlich gegen Neuropharmaka, aber das hier ist auch keine Lösung.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

ok hab jetzt mein fb-acc reingemacht und ja das ist wirklich meins, glaubt es oder glaubt es nicht. avatar such ich noch..


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> ok hab jetzt mein fb-acc reingemacht und ja das ist wirklich meins, glaubt es oder glaubt es nicht. avatar such ich noch..



Ja klar, du bist ein Mann der Sabrina Howarth heisst. Vorallem ist das ne Seite und von daher nicht dein Main-Account.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Januar 2013)

Bin schon fertig mit der Nummer. Benutzer gemeldet, soll doch ein Moderator oder ZAM persönlich "richten". Habe das komplette Elend nicht verfolgt, bin nur beiläufig an Reaktionen hängen geblieben, das hat allerdings schon gereicht. 


Wer Hass heraufbeschwört, soll den Bannhammer ernten.


Beschwöret den Kraken^^


----------



## ZAM (3. Januar 2013)

1. Ich habe die verbalen Entgleisungen entfernt. 
Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal auf Punkt 5 der [regeln] hinweisen

2. Niemand mag Fakes. Entweder seid Ihr ehrlich im Umgang mit anderen Usern, oder bleibt dem Forum fern, um Zwist zu vermeiden, sonst muss die Moderation beim Vermeiden leider nachhelfen. 

3. Mögliche private Probleme auf einer Ebene ins Forum zu bringen, dass wir ggfs mit behördlicher Kontrolle eingreifen müssen ist eher nicht der gute Weg um im Forum Fuß zu fassen.

Einfach daran halten, dann klappt es auch mit dem guten Umgang miteinander.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Beschwöret den Kraken^^



as you wish my lord




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (3. Januar 2013)

Toll da ist man mal nen paar Stunden weg und schon gehts rund  


Aber muss ganz ehrlich sein das was du hier manchmal hinterlässt kommt schon leicht seltsam rüber.... @SaurFang


Und wenn dir nen Mädl dat Herz jebrochen hat würd ich sagen Scheiße...aber nach paar Tagen sollte doch wieder gut sein  Was auch hilft ist CSS (wenn du das hast) und einfach Bots mit Namen von dem Kerl...naja wisst schon  Und nein das war kein Aufruf zum Amoklaufen...sowas hilft ungemein bei Liebeskummer nen Egoshooter ( gleich kriechen die RTL Moderatoren aus ihren Löchern) Und auch ja hab ich schon selbst gemacht ( Doofer Mathias -.- ) ^^

So far....


Hat jemand nen Thema ??? irgendwas sinnloses ??? ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (3. Januar 2013)

Habt ihr das gesehen? ^^

Ich habs geschafft 

Das is mein persönliches Highlight heute :>


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> und einfach Bots mit Namen von dem Kerl...naja wisst schon



Das ist auch nicht weniger psycho als das, was der gute Saurfang gemacht hat.


----------



## ZAM (3. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Habt ihr das gesehen? ^^
> 
> Ich habs geschafft
> 
> Das is mein persönliches Highlight heute :>


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> irgendwas sinnloses ??? ^^



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oV5nxYdrmsE


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

Reden wir über Religion!

wait wat ..


----------



## Fritzche (3. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das ist auch nicht weniger psycho als das, was der gute Saurfang gemacht hat.



Man kann auch alles und jeden als Psycho abstempeln oder ? 


Weißt du was für Namen die Bots da schon alle hatten ???? ^^ Adolf H. Krustenwurst usw. xD Und nur weil ich das Mache bin ich nicht gleich nen Psycho...mein Gott....RTL ????


Besser so als das ich irgendwo hinrenn und da um mich baller <.< Davon mal ab das ich das nicht machen würde weil Munition doch so teuer ist und ich als notorischer Geizhals dann immer so Dollar wegschweben seh


----------



## Firun (3. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe die verbalen Entgleisungen entfernt.
> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle nochmal auf Punkt 5 der [regeln] hinweisen
> 
> *2. Niemand mag Fakes.** Entweder seid Ihr ehrlich im Umgang mit anderen Usern, oder bleibt dem Forum fern,* um Zwist zu vermeiden, sonst muss die Moderation beim Vermeiden leider nachhelfen.
> ...



Das sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein und alle die absichtlich faken und sogar noch meinen das jedem erzählen zu müssen oder andere Leute in diesen darauf folgenden falschen Annahme auch noch bestätigen, die gehen mir eh gewaltig wo hin.


----------



## Konov (3. Januar 2013)

Mir fällt zu dem ganzen spass hier nur eins ein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Und wenn dir nen Mädl dat Herz jebrochen hat würd ich sagen Scheiße...aber nach paar Tagen sollte doch wieder gut sein  Was auch hilft ist CSS (wenn du das hast) und einfach Bots mit Namen von dem Kerl...naja wisst schon  Und nein das war kein Aufruf zum Amoklaufen...sowas hilft ungemein bei Liebeskummer nen Egoshooter ( gleich kriechen die RTL Moderatoren aus ihren Löchern) Und auch ja hab ich schon selbst gemacht (



es war nicht das mädchen das mir das herz gebrochen hat, sondern ich, weil ich zuaufdringlich war, ohne dass ich das selbst gemerkt hab...
ok ich merk es schon das wird ein wall ot text, den schon geschrieben hab: Klickt mich


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Habt ihr das gesehen? ^^
> 
> Ich habs geschafft
> 
> Das is mein persönliches Highlight heute :>



jo, du hast mich dazu gebracht den kraken freizulassen! und zam kam auch noch angeschlurft


----------



## Fritzche (3. Januar 2013)

So bin mal wieder GW2 daddeln....häng schon ne Weile im Gilden TS im AFK bereich rum und steh in Götterfels, wahrscheinlich schon mit der Flora verwachsen....Moos und so


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Pls die fakeemogirl.   

BTW: War grad in nem Ami Süßigkeiten Shop einkaufen, jetzt hab ich gaaaanz viele Leckereien.


----------



## Davatar (3. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> 2. Niemand mag Fakes. Entweder seid Ihr ehrlich im Umgang mit anderen Usern, oder bleibt dem Forum fern, um Zwist zu vermeiden, sonst muss die Moderation beim Vermeiden leider nachhelfen.


Jau, nehmt Euch ein Beispiel an mir! Ich bin wirklich grün und verspeise massenhaft Bücher! *hugh*


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Jau, nehmt Euch ein Beispiel an mir! Ich bin wirklich grün und verspeise massenhaft Bücher! *hugh*



Ich wusste es!


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> jo, du hast mich dazu gebracht den kraken freizulassen! und zam kam auch noch angeschlurft



Zam = der Kraken

siehe playtime show wo zam mit tentakel hut kam als mhaire den kraken rief


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> BTW: War grad in nem Ami Süßigkeiten Shop einkaufen, jetzt hab ich gaaaanz viele Leckereien.



Ohh BBY gimme somthing


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> BTW: War grad in nem Ami Süßigkeiten Shop einkaufen, jetzt hab ich gaaaanz viele Leckereien.




solltest du mir süßigkeiten andrehen wollen, dann weiß ich, die sind garantiert vergiftet!


----------



## Fakebook (3. Januar 2013)

Aus dem 'Aufreger' rübergezerrt:


SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> aber woher weißt du das?



Die Antwort hat sich weitestgehend erübrigt  
(den Anfang machte aber ein Post aus nem anderen Forum, an den ich mich erinnerte. Gleicher Nutzername, komische Diskussion und Blog in der Sig)

Würde ich dich kennen bzw diese Sabrina H. sein, würdest du mir allerdings ein wenig Angst machen. Deine Facebook-Seite (die vorhin noch im buffed-Profil stand http://www.facebook.com/HowarthSabrina) ... du nutzt nicht nur ihren Namen, auch ihr Profilfoto. Hardcore-Stalking. Gruselig.


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Vorher war auch das echte Profil drin.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Aus dem 'Aufreger' rübergezerrt:
> 
> 
> Die Antwort hat sich weitestgehend erübrigt
> ...



ich weiß welches forum du meinst, bin dort nämlich gebannt, sofern wir das gleiche meinen


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> den Anfang machte aber ein Post aus nem anderen Forum, an den ich mich erinnerte. Gleicher Nutzername, komische Diskussion und Blog in der Sig




Gut kombiniert Watson.


----------



## Fakebook (3. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> ich weiß welches forum du meinst, bin dort nämlich gebannt, sofern wir das gleiche meinen



Ging um Raidgildenbewerbung. Link siehe PM. Genug dreckige Wäsche gewaschen   

Was anderes. Köstlich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> solltest du mir süßigkeiten andrehen wollen, dann weiß ich, die sind garantiert vergiftet!



Vermutlich ja, das passiert nunmal mit Attention Whores die sich als Frauen ausgeben.


----------



## Fritzche (3. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Vermutlich ja, das passiert nunmal mit Attention Whores die sich als Frauen ausgeben.



Und was ist mit Attention Whores die Frauen sind und sich als Männer ausgeben ?


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Attention Whores die Frauen sind und sich als Männer ausgeben ?



Dann kriegst ja keine Attention.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Attention Whores die Frauen sind und sich als Männer ausgeben ?



die komm durch den fleischwolf


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Attention Whores die Frauen sind und sich als Männer ausgeben ?



meinst du reflox? 

ich bin eh dafür, dass wieder die hexenverbrennung eingeführt wird ^^


----------



## H2OTest (3. Januar 2013)

sei ruhig aun


----------



## EspCap (3. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Attention Whores die Frauen sind und sich als Männer ausgeben ?



That's not how the internet works.


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich bin eh dafür, dass wieder die hexenverbrennung eingeführt wird ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

ok reflox verbrennt vorher kebap, aber danach hexen!


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jag tycker om dig


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

So gefällt mir dieser Thread schon wieder viel besser Flöxchen. <3


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Jag älskar dig också


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

hey katzen erst ab 21 uhr !


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Jävlar, du wolltest dass ich den Thread ankurble


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

ist ja wie hexenverbrennung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

guys no hatin pls k ?


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

but it´s so funny


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> guys no hatin pls k ?



but sheldon, bazinga!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

YO LISTEN

NO MORE HURTIN NO MORE HAITIN GOT MA GURLS SWAG ON GOT MA GURLS SWAG ON


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2013)

Ich geh Far Cry zocken, wird mir zu doof mit diesen ganzen Nerds und Emos hier.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> YO LISTEN
> 
> NO MORE HURTIN NO MORE HAITIN GOT MA GURLS SWAG ON GOT MA GURLS SWAG ON






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wat für´n weichei. *langsamdenabdruckbeweg* 




Legendary schrieb:


> Ich geh Far Cry zocken, wird mir zu doof mit diesen ganzen Nerds und Emos hier.


 wat wo? kill them with teh flammenwerfer!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2013)

PULL THE TRIGGER BITCH


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

*peng*


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2013)

Tu es! Mein Vorrat an Knutella ist aufgebraucht!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (3. Januar 2013)

ich brauche wieder diese Ritter sport sorte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

weiß jemand wo die kaufen kann?


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2013)

unter 0800 1110 111 nach zu bestellen


----------



## SuperSaurfang (4. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist n Kerl und der ist noch mehr durch als Ozzy Osbourne.



ich war so frei und habs korrigiert lieber reflox 


guten morgen allerseits


----------



## Fritzche (4. Januar 2013)

Moin 


Habe grade nix groß anzumelden außer das ich jetzt in Skyrim weiter Eisenerz suchen gehe -.-' Jemand nen Tipp ??? ^^


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Habe grade nix groß anzumelden außer das ich jetzt in Skyrim weiter Eisenerz suchen gehe -.-' Jemand nen Tipp ??? ^^



Jo, lass es sein 

Morgen!


----------



## Fritzche (4. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo, lass es sein
> 
> Morgen!



Nein ich brauch das Zeug fürs Häuschen


----------



## H2OTest (4. Januar 2013)

wie werd ich aufgeweckt? - richtig ich rück im schlaf mein halb volles bier um und muss den scheiß wegwischen -.-


----------



## Magogan (4. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wie werd ich aufgeweckt? - richtig ich rück im schlaf mein halb volles bier um und muss den scheiß wegwischen -.-


Mit Milch wäre das nicht passiert!


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (4. Januar 2013)

ZAM, frag mich nächstes Mal bitte, ob Du ein Bild von mir reinstellen darfst! 

Ähm ... moin

Irgendwie fühle ich mich gerade so.^^

ansonsten erstmal




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wie werd ich aufgeweckt? - richtig ich rück im schlaf mein halb volles bier um und muss den scheiß wegwischen -.-



Wer ein halb volles Bier neben dem Bett stehen hat hat's auch nicht anders verdient


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wer ein halb volles Bier neben dem Bett stehen hat hat's auch nicht anders verdient



So lange es noch Bier war ...


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> So lange es noch Bier war ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (4. Januar 2013)

Dieses verdammte Fertigessen macht nicht satt. Ich frage mich, was für die "eine Person" ist. Das sind doch alles eher Portionen, die Kinder wohl gerade so satt machen würden.


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

was mich wundert das die in amerika noch nicht amok liefen wegen citras nackheit ^^

oder für die es ist okay weil ihre nippel mit getrockneten blut bedeckt waren oder halt urwald volk ^^

zam mal mit patch 1.04 farcry 3 wieder versucht ?


oder mal einen älteren treiber versucht ? weisst ja never chance a running system 

bei mir läuft noch der 8.17.13.142 vom 15.05.2012 ^^

naja hatte gestern auch nen bug mit der sonnenaufgang oder das sollte so sein die sonne hat so geblendet das man nichts mehr sah ^^


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> oder mal einen älteren treiber versucht ? weisst ja never chance a running system


Never change a running system.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

ohne tarantino und seinen basterds remake hätten wir das meme nicht ^^

original auf dem das meme basiert

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4vf8N6GpdM


----------



## SuperSaurfang (4. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ohne tarantino und seinen basterds remake hätten wir das meme nicht ^^
> 
> original auf dem das meme basiert
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N4vf8N6GpdM



bilderbuch lehrstunde weist du auch woher der begriff spam kommt und was es ursprünglich war bzw heute noch ist?


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

jopp





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=anwy2MPT5RE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

haha der klassiker ^^


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

@ss

für die aktiven smalltalk user gilt hier folgendes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt nichts was wir nicht finden/kennen


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

Sagt der, der zu 99% auf 9fag rumgeistert


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

knowyourmeme zuerst ^^

9gag hat aber die leichtestet bedienung - 4chan und funnyjunk und co sind nicht benutzerfreundlich


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> @ss
> 
> für die aktiven smalltalk user gilt hier folgendes
> 
> Es gibt nichts was wir nicht finden/kennen



Richtig. Außerdem hat er sowieso seine Chance auf das Hinterfragen anderer User hier durch diese scheiß Fakeaktion vertan. Rflx, Aun, Wrynn, H2O, Shika, Fakebook und Legendöööör sind hier die Kings. :>


----------



## xynlovesit (4. Januar 2013)

Also bevor Ihr alle ueberhaupt da wart, war ich schon lange hier aktiv. Seit Oktober 2006... nah, also  mein Name kannste auch mal schoen dazu schreiben


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Also bevor Ihr alle ueberhaupt da wart, war ich schon lange hier aktiv. Seit Oktober 2006... nah, also mein Name kannste auch mal schoen dazu schreiben



juri hier is helmpflicht!


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Also bevor Ihr alle ueberhaupt da wart, war ich schon lange hier aktiv. Seit Oktober 2006... nah, also  mein Name kannste auch mal schoen dazu schreiben



Jaja Sora. 


Und Sora auch.


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> chan ist nicht benutzerfreundlich






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> [media]https://www.facebook...&type=2&theater[/media]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (4. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Also bevor Ihr alle ueberhaupt da wart, war ich schon lange hier aktiv. Seit Oktober 2006... nah, also  mein Name kannste auch mal schoen dazu schreiben


Dann bitte auch meinen, war noch vor Dir da. 

ach ... mir doch egal ...

*edit:*
Na jedenfalls gab es "damals" noch nicht diese Flut an Bildtexten - 
die entweder die Poster selber nicht verstehen, die ich nicht verstehe oder 
die niicht zu verstehen sind, weil sie einfach nur doof sind.


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

ist so ^^

reddit, 4chan, funnyjunk und co haben dieses grässliche layout


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

also wer mittlerweile memes nicht versteht, hat was verpasst ^^


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2013)

Als ich an der Uni neu war, kam auch so ein Typ auf mich zu und erzählte mir irgendwas von 9Gag und wie ich es finde und überhaupt, und ich so LOL WTF, wusste gar net wovon er redet.... aber immer schön ja und amen sagen.
Naja heute seh ich ihn manchmal noch inner Vorlesung mit seinem Apple Macbook 

Nicht dass ich was gegen Apple Macbooks hätte. Er sitzt halt einfach da. Punkt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Januar 2013)

Wissen wer der Babo ist ?


----------



## Xidish (4. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also wer mittlerweile memes nicht versteht, hat was verpasst ^^





> Memes: Die Inhalte können humoristischer, satirischer oder „schockierender“ Natur sein.


Und genau das sehe ich hier in all den Bildern so gut wie nie.
Daher will ich das auch gar nicht erst verstehen.


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

ach dich kriegen wir nicht mehr groß ^^


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Als ich an der Uni neu war, kam auch so ein Typ auf mich zu und erzählte mir irgendwas von 9Gag und wie ich es finde und überhaupt, und ich so LOL WTF, wusste gar net wovon er redet.... aber immer schön ja und amen sagen.
> Naja heute seh ich ihn manchmal noch inner Vorlesung mit seinem Apple Macbook



Bei uns surft der halbe Hörsaal während der Vorlesungen bei 9GAG rum.


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

How to use Chan.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Bei uns surft der halbe Hörsaal während der Vorlesungen bei 9GAG rum.



Jo... oder gucken Filme, spielen Counterstrike... ^^


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2013)

Das bei uns eher weniger. Hat auch praktisch keiner ein Notebook dabei, weils einfach unpraktisch ist.


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

naja in manchen hörsäälen gibt der tisch nicht mal platz für nen block her


----------



## Konov (4. Januar 2013)

Jo fände es auch zu unpraktisch.
Einziger Vorteil wäre dass man schnell die sachen abtippen kann, was besser geht als schreiben.

Aber da ich in der Regel nicht mitschreibe sondern erst zuhause meine schriftlichen notizen anfertige, ist das auch egal...

Könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass nicht jeder das Glück hat dass die Vorlesungsinhalte hinterher komplett zur Verfügung gestellt werden, dann ist es wohl von Vorteil, wenn man alles schnell mitschreibt


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Einziger Vorteil wäre dass man schnell die sachen abtippen kann, was besser geht als schreiben.




Nicht wenn du Chemie/Physik/Mathe hast


----------



## Ol@f (4. Januar 2013)

Mit ein bisschen Übung gehts in Mathe auch schneller (vorausgesetzt man nutzt Latex oder ähnliches). Bei uns in den Vorlesungen sieht man aber im Wesentlichen auch nur Block und Stift oder auch gar nix, wenn ein Skript vorhanden ist. Für "Laptop-Spielchen" ist normalerweise auch keine Zeit, ansonsten würden die meisten wohl die Vorlesung zu Hause nacharbeiten. Zumindest machen das viele im Nebenfach Informatik oder VWL so..


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Januar 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen Übung gehts in Mathe auch schneller (vorausgesetzt man nutzt Latex oder ähnliches). Bei uns in den Vorlesungen sieht man aber im Wesentlichen auch nur Block und Stift oder auch gar nix, wenn ein Skript vorhanden ist. Für "Laptop-Spielchen" ist normalerweise auch keine Zeit, ansonsten würden die meisten wohl die Vorlesung zu Hause nacharbeiten. Zumindest machen das viele im Nebenfach Informatik oder VWL so..


Ich mag Latex nicht und ja, es liegt an meiner Unfähigkeit es zu nutzen.


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Mit ein bisschen Übung gehts in Mathe auch schneller (vorausgesetzt man nutzt Latex oder ähnliches).



WTF ???


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> WTF ???



Er meint wahrscheinlich das http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/LaTeX-Kompendium#Was_ist_LaTeX.3F

Denn in Latexklamotten ist Mathe wahrscheinlich nicht einfacher


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Denn in Latexklamotten ist Mathe wahrscheinlich nicht einfacher



zam du kleiner perverser 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F1lJFlB-89Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

naja wer weiss an was für einer uni er ist ^^


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

Redet ihr gerade über...Ol@f... in Latexanzügen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (4. Januar 2013)

Lies auch mal die Posts anderer, dann weißt Du auch, wer gemeint war! 
Und es unschön, über Leute *** zu reden, die nicht anwesend sind. 

*edit:*
Hast recht, Aun. ^^


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

ach der kann das ab ^^


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

Ich denke, ich würde weder Konov noch Ol@f attraktiv finden, wenn sie einen Latexanzug anhätten. Ich denke, das werden hier alle verstehen.


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

gibs zu. insgeheim träumst du doch davon ^^ 

OKLAHOMA !


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> gibs zu. insgeheim träumst du doch davon ^^
> 
> OKLAHOMA !




*Droggelbecher*


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

edna


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)




----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich mag Latex nicht und ja, es liegt an meiner Unfähigkeit es zu nutzen.



Ich hab's bisher gar nicht erst ausprobiert. 
Das ist was für die Mathematiker/Informatiker, wir dürfen uns ja schon mit ChemBio Office rumplagen.


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2013)

eure post sind so zweideutig wenn zam nicht uns aufgeklärt hätte ^^


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2013)

Die Software schreibt man eigentlich auch LaTeX


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> eure post sind so zweideutig wenn zam nicht uns aufgeklärt hätte ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JfUM5xHUY4M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2013)

TIMMÄÄÄÄÄH!


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> TIMMÄÄÄÄÄH!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P61Hnq9dgq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jupp timmy ist geil


----------



## SuperSaurfang (4. Januar 2013)

Wer mein Avatar scannt bekommt den Dective Award von Zam


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> Wer mein Avatar scannt bekommt den Dective Award von Zam






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (4. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_Xxp4kQ07vY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (4. Januar 2013)

SuperSaurfang schrieb:


> Wer mein Avatar scannt bekommt den Dective Award von Zam






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (4. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht so müde, EspCap. Immerhin ein "" vom sonst so traurigen SuperS.


----------



## Aun (4. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Immerhin ein "" vom sonst so traurigen SuperS.



"fast" ^^

wb fakebook und prost  

btw george lucas der alte perversling hat sich mit der 43 jährigen melody hobson verlobt. was für ein lüstling ^^


----------



## SuperSaurfang (4. Januar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Nicht so müde, EspCap. Immerhin ein "" vom sonst so traurigen SuperS.



genau genommen ich bin noch immer am boden zerstört und total unglücklich mit meinen leben, aber das thema haben schon zu besprochen hier und immer wieder von nord nach ost, von ost nach süd, von süd nach west, von west nach nord hab ich kein bock drauf

wer mein avatar scannt werdet ihr merken, was ich meine mit: ihr bekommt den dective award von zam


----------



## Konov (5. Januar 2013)

FÖRSTER IM WALD woohooo


----------



## Firun (5. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> FÖRSTER IM WALD woohooo


Männer allein im Wald   


Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SuperSaurfang (5. Januar 2013)

guten morgen


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> FÖRSTER IM WALD woohooo



*kettensägeanschmeißundkonovdentagversau*


----------



## H2OTest (5. Januar 2013)

Ich bin Basti und kann rappen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich bin Basti und kann rappen



Was soll das sein, gibt's das auch mit Eiern ?

Ach, Morjen.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Januar 2013)

Das geht raus an die Buffed.de Kids - Hallo shika ich kenne dich nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2013)

Man fragt sich wer feiert den Kerl?


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2013)

Hi Kico.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Januar 2013)

ICh glaub ich muss auch mal was mit wie sagen - wie der ist im Finale?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2013)

Basti könnte sein Image in jedem Part switchen, doch hier gewinnt er wegen Titten.

Er mag Titten.


----------



## Legendary (5. Januar 2013)

Crackküchenmukke!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BXs3O9JEmSI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Januar 2013)

Halt deine Fresse! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CJxT_AL_PSw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (5. Januar 2013)

WTF ???

http://revision3.com/dnews/dnews-056-robots-the-future-of-great-sex


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2013)

die alte braucht definitiv so nen bot. igitt


----------



## Legendary (6. Januar 2013)

Moin ihr Luschen.


----------



## Konov (6. Januar 2013)

Morgen zusammen


----------



## orkman (6. Januar 2013)

Morgen ihr nerds 

da der thread Der "GUTEN" morgähn thread heisst braeuchte man vllt auch mal nen "SCHLECHTEN" morgen thread ...
manche tage sind so beschissen, da will man gar nicht erst aufstehen ... und das dann auch noch am heiligen sonntag ;(

hab mich jetzt erst mal über das neue skyrim addon informiert: dragonborn ... hatte davon nix mitbekommen und bin erst drauf gekommen durch den witzige bilderthread hier auf buffed wo der typ nen drachen reitet und sein pony traurig is ... dragonborn mal gleich vorbstellen :thumbsup:


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Januar 2013)

GUTEN MORGEN!


----------



## Tilbie (6. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Morgen sind die Ferien dann auch schon wieder vorbei... kann man nichts machen.


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Morgen sind die Ferien dann auch schon wieder vorbei... kann man nichts machen.



Jaja Morgen ist nichts mit um 10 aufstehen frühstücken und gechillt an den Rechner setzen  ^^

Morgen sitz ich um die Zeit in der BS und meine Birne raucht weil ich nach dem Urlaub absolut keinen Plan mehr hab


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2013)

Ich weiss nicht mal mehr wie ich morgen in der Schule überleben soll. Wird morgen wohl irgendwie so aussehen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Cn0OljJjhPE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## EspCap (6. Januar 2013)

Es waren nur 2 Wochen, was machst du nach den Sommerferien?


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Es waren nur 2 Wochen, was machst du nach den Sommerferien?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kBUdSEis0Ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2013)

swag


----------



## Tilbie (6. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> swag



Mein Krebs streut schon wieder -.-


----------



## H2OTest (6. Januar 2013)

yolo


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

Morgen in der Schule hab ich nur eins im Kopf:







HÄÄÄÄ ????


----------



## H2OTest (6. Januar 2013)

wenn ich an morgen denke kreig ich shconwieder das kotzen


----------



## Tilbie (6. Januar 2013)

Allgemeine Depression \o/


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Allgemeine Depression \o/



ja jetz nachm Urlaub ist wieder Mittwochs Gruppentherapie für Notorische urlaubsvermisser


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2013)

Ich schreib morgen meine letzte Klausur diesen Semesters und dazu auch noch ein Referat, heute erst erfahren (ok habs verplant). 

yolo


----------



## Tilbie (6. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub wir schreiben Morgen eine Physik Klausur 

Was kann schon groß schiefgehen?


----------



## Fritzche (6. Januar 2013)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir schreiben Morgen eine Physik Klausur
> 
> Was kann schon groß schiefgehen?






Ich wette wir schreiben morgen auch irgendwas von dem ich keine Ahnung habe oder es mittlerweile vergessen hab


----------



## H2OTest (7. Januar 2013)

Morgen 
Heutiger Soundtrack :

Highway to Hell -.-


----------



## Fritzche (7. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Morgen
> Heutiger Soundtrack :
> 
> Highway to Hell -.-



Ick schließe mich an 


Sollte wohl mal auch anfangen mit Anziehen ^^

Mann mir fehlt meine Morgenmucke....


Muss all meine Musik wieder aufn PC spieln


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Januar 2013)

Neuer Aufstehrekord (negativ): Es hat 6 Minuten gebraucht, mich aus dem Bett zu hieven. Normalerweise springe ich spätestens beim letzten Weckerton (nach 2 Minuten) aus dem Bett. Das ist hochgradig gefährlich, da mein Wecker nicht nachweckt und außerdem mein Zeitfenster "kaputt" geht, ich also zu evtl. spät kommen könnte.

Meine Augen wären beinahe zugefallen. Warum musste ich District 9 nach dem Sonntagsraid einschalten?? Habe NUR bis halb 12 geschaut und dennoch hätte ich deshalb fast "verschlafen" (wäre fast wieder eingeschlafen).



Gerade lief dann noch die 1live Parodie der Geissens zum Peer Steinbrück

"Der Steinbrück muss sich erst noch seine Rede aussm Geldautomaten drucken lassen"

"Et heißt ja schließlich Reichstag, nich Armenhaus"


----------



## Davatar (7. Januar 2013)

Morgen!

Ich fang an zu halluzinieren...ob das wohl an eher an den insgesamt nur 8 Stunden Schlaf in 3 Nächten oder eher den ~50 Energy Drinks in der selben Zeit liegt? Naja, immerhin kommen nur noch 2 maximale Stressphasen uuuund im März gehts endlich in die Ferien. Weiss nur noch wohin...aber Hauptsache weg von Büro, PC und Handy


----------



## Konov (7. Januar 2013)

Leute, tut mir echt leid, dass ihr alle in die Schule oder ins Büro musstet heut morgen.... ich hab bis 10 geschlafen 

Ab heute wieder Uni, also wieder einiges Lernen angesagt, aber chillig 

MORGÄN


----------



## Davatar (7. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Leute, tut mir echt leid, dass ihr alle in die Schule oder ins Büro musstet heut morgen.... ich hab bis 10 geschlafen
> 
> Ab heute wieder Uni, also wieder einiges Lernen angesagt, aber chillig
> 
> MORGÄN


Ich hätt jetzt nen Konter auf Lager, aber der wär seeeehr böse


----------



## Konov (7. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich hätt jetzt nen Konter auf Lager, aber der wär seeeehr böse




KOMM GIBS MIR

Der ironische Unterton der sich der geneigte Leser denken kann, ist durchaus gewollt  
Und dass ich an der Uni kein Geld verdiene weiß ich


----------



## Davatar (7. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> KOMM GIBS MIR
> 
> Der ironische Unterton der sich der geneigte Leser denken kann, ist durchaus gewollt
> Und dass ich an der Uni kein Geld verdiene weiß ich





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Okok ich geb zu, ich wollt das Geld-Argument in die Runde schmeissen, aber es geht noch besser:


Konov schrieb:


> Leute, tut mir echt leid, dass ihr alle in die Schule oder ins Büro musstet heut morgen.... ich hab bis 10 geschlafen
> 
> Ab heute wieder Uni, also wieder einiges Lernen angesagt, aber chillig
> 
> MORGÄN


- Immerhin ham wir keine Prüfungen, so wie Du bald 
- Immerhin müssen wir uns nicht mit Schulämtern rumschlagen 
- Wir ham zwar weniger Ferien als Du, dafür ham wir dann die Kohle, was damit anzufangen 
- Immerhin ham wir die spannenden Erfahrungen mit den Austauschstudentinnen bereits gemacht und sind jetzt bereit für feste Beziehungen...oh...moment...das ist dann doch eher ein Punkt für Dich


----------



## xynlovesit (7. Januar 2013)

Heute wieder Schule und als ich in Kuehlschrank sah, stand kein Coffee creamer mehr drin. Musste also Milch und paar Zuckertueten nehmen, schmeckt aber auch ;b


----------



## Konov (7. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Okok ich geb zu, ich wollt das Geld-Argument in die Runde schmeissen, aber es geht noch besser:
> - Immerhin ham wir keine Prüfungen, so wie Du bald



Das stimmt 



Davatar schrieb:


> - Immerhin müssen wir uns nicht mit Schulämtern rumschlagen



Naja, da ich keinerlei Anspruch auf Bafög oder sonstigen Spass habe und mein eigener Verdienst gerade so ausreicht um die Uni zu besuchen, ist mein letzter Kontakt mit irgendwelchen Ämtern ewig her, zum Glück!



Davatar schrieb:


> - Wir ham zwar weniger Ferien als Du, dafür ham wir dann die Kohle, was damit anzufangen



Istn argument, vorallem der Urlaub in ferne Länder fehlt mir manchmal 
Aber das sind sachen die ich auch mit 35 noch machen kann. Man gewöhnt sich recht schnell an ein unterhaltsames Leben ohne die dicke Kohle... und auf die Tugend der Bescheidenheit möcht ich heut eigentlich nimmer verzichten 




Davatar schrieb:


> - Immerhin ham wir die spannenden Erfahrungen mit den Austauschstudentinnen bereits gemacht und sind jetzt bereit für feste Beziehungen...oh...moment...das ist dann doch eher ein Punkt für Dich



Ach, komm mir bloß net mit den Frauen! 
Ich hab meine neueste Flamme auch schon wieder so gut wie abgeschossen und ne andere im Visier. Irgendwie fluktuiert das bei mir noch zu sehr


----------



## xynlovesit (7. Januar 2013)

So das ganze rumgespame hier.. also, das hoert mir jetzt auch mal auf hier. Kaum schreibt man was, wird das alles gleich wieder..


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> So das ganze rumgespame hier.. also, das hoert mir jetzt auch mal auf hier. Kaum schreibt man was, wird das alles gleich wieder..



u mad bro? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (7. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja, da ich keinerlei Anspruch auf Bafög oder sonstigen Spass habe und mein eigener Verdienst gerade so ausreicht um die Uni zu besuchen, ist mein letzter Kontakt mit irgendwelchen Ämtern ewig her, zum Glück!


Warte nur bis Dein Zeugnis mal nicht kommt...oder ein halbes Jahr zu spät...oder Du für nen Kurs nicht angemeldet bist, obwohl Du alles rechtzeitig und korrekt gemacht hast 

Edit: Oder Du die Rechnung fürs Semster ein zweites Mal bekommst - oder gleich ne Mahnung, obwohl alles bezahlt ist ^^


----------



## Konov (7. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Warte nur bis Dein Zeugnis mal nicht kommt...oder ein halbes Jahr zu spät...oder Du für nen Kurs nicht angemeldet bist, obwohl Du alles rechtzeitig und korrekt gemacht hast
> 
> Edit: Oder Du die Rechnung fürs Semster ein zweites Mal bekommst - oder gleich ne Mahnung, obwohl alles bezahlt ist ^^



Ich rechne mit dem schlimmsten ^^
bürokratisch gesehen ist die uni sicherlich kein zuckerschlecken, und behandeln einen wie schütze arsch (meine Erfahrung)


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

welcome to germany ^^


----------



## Tilbie (7. Januar 2013)

Der Schultag is überstanden \o/


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

http://www.ndr.de/unterhaltung/comedy_satire/tatortreiniger/tatortreiniger227.html

der brüller ^^


----------



## H2OTest (7. Januar 2013)

So Tagesablauf :

1 und 2 Stunde
Deutschunterricht.
Eigentlich hatte ich hier schon abgeschlossen und sitze hier nur meine Zeit ab. Die meisten haben ihre Vorabiklausur wiederbekommen - Ich nicht, hatte nicht mit geschrieben. Dann mündliche Noten, Ich erwarte nichts besseres als 3 Punkte und dann DIE ÜBERRASCHUNG DES TAGES !!! Meine mündliche Note hat sich über 300% gesteigert  - auf 7 Punkte.   

Dann kam in der 5. und 6. Stunde Englisch, 3. und 4. habe ich generell frei.

Wir hatten vor den Ferien eine 6 stündige Klausur geschrieben - Meine Lehrerin hält es so, das gute Antworten laut im Kurs vorgelesen werden und, zur Überraschung aller musste ich meine Summary vorlesen und ich habe insgesamt 8 Punkte gekriegt  

hier Meine Benotung  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : Auszug meiner Englischarbeit: "I have seen this in enough movies. It is not in time. I would give it an E, because it is still a better love stroy than Twilight but not good at all."
Dann in Kunst 2 mal 12 Punkte für Verfremdung und ein Foto wieder bekommen muhahaha - Fear my amazing Photoshopskillz 

und danach in Sport noch ne 2


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2013)

In nem Englischtest 8 Punkte?

Oida du Lappen.


----------



## H2OTest (7. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> In nem Englischtest 8 Punkte?
> 
> Oida du Lappen.



English LK  6 Stündig


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2013)

Trotzdem Lappen.

Kann mich schon gar nicht mehr erinnern, wann ich zuletzt mal was schlechteres in Englisch als ne 1 hatte.


----------



## Tilbie (7. Januar 2013)

Dafür das du gestern so rum geheult hast schien der Tag für dich ganz gut gelaufen zu sein


----------



## Davatar (7. Januar 2013)

Ne 6-stündige Prüfung o_O


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Trotzdem Lappen.



sign ^^

i speak english very much, what i speak is always quatsch. is speak english very well, but i can´t that nich so schnell. ( daüfr hab ich sogar mal ne eins bekommen, weils unsere lehrerin lustig fand ^^)


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2013)

trololol Aun. Sehr geiler Spruch, den muss ich mir merken.


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

gern geschehen  der ist mind 20 jahre alt ^^ 


damn, kennt von euch noch wer den link zum "´murica" video? also wo die geschichte von "´murica" total verdreht und zum ablachen erzählt wird?


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2013)

Ich hab mich grad so angepisst oida, sehr geil 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gng3sPiJdzA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> gern geschehen  der ist mind 20 jahre alt ^^
> 
> 
> damn, kennt von euch noch wer den link zum "´murica" video? also wo die geschichte von "´murica" total verdreht und zum ablachen erzählt wird?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Vhr01cesDk

das hier ?


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

haha ja das video ist episch ^^ 
echt zu dumm zum kacken die weiber. wie die alte die eklasse schrottet und noch gegen die tür rennt. ich kann nicht mehr

ne das isses leider nicht, aber auch geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Kann mich schon gar nicht mehr erinnern, wann ich zuletzt mal was schlechteres in Englisch als ne 1 hatte.



Ich liebe solche Menschen.


----------



## Fritzche (7. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich liebe solche Menschen.



In Englisch steh ich auch 1 ^^


Darf sogar meinen Hut im Unterricht aufbehalten wenn ich möchte 

Don't fuck with my english skillz !!!


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Don't fuck with my english skillz !!!



dann müsstest du ja wissen das man fähigkeiten im englischen ohne z schreibt


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> dann müsstest du ja wissen das man fähigkeiten im englischen ohne z schreibt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (7. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich liebe solche Menschen.



Ich kann nix dafür, dass du auch so ein Nappel ohne Skill bist, I´m freakin sorry!!


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nicht ich oder arbeitskollegen. aber das selbe haben wir heute im amt gemacht, bis der oberste chef reinkam und in schallendem gelächter ausgebrochen ist ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich kann nix dafür, dass du auch so ein Nappel ohne Skill bist, I´m freakin sorry!!



Hab seit 3 Jahren kein Englisch mehr, geht nur ums Prinzip


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

aun wo ist die katze hin ?


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

in der box ! experimente durchführen ^^
hey das ist christopher lloyd. der ist auch episch ^^


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

schrödingers katze ?


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

wessen katze sonst? wohl die epischste katze auf der welt 

so bevor wrynn mit weinen anfängt


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2013)

die katze hat also die box mit dem giftgas überlebt ^^


----------



## Aun (7. Januar 2013)

kein giftgas. radioaktives material


----------



## LarsW (8. Januar 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## Konov (8. Januar 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## Davatar (8. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vorletztes Jahr ham wir mal ein Bürostuhlrennen im Büro gemacht, hach DAS waren noch Zeiten


----------



## ego1899 (8. Januar 2013)

Moooin ihr!


Hui, seitdem ich wieder aktiv SWTOR zocke hat meine Beteiligung hier ganz schön nach gelassen ^^


Ich hab sogar den "OVER NIIIIINE-000" im Nachtschwärmer verpasst, dabei hab ich mir doch schon Wooochen vorher was lustiges dafür rausgesucht... Maaaan 

(Und ja, jetzt sind die Server down bis 17 Uhr und ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll...  )


----------



## xynlovesit (8. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Vorletztes Jahr ham wir mal ein Bürostuhlrennen im Büro gemacht, hach DAS waren noch Zeiten



Ahja, so laeuft das also da ab. Alles andere nur nicht arbeiten :b


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2013)

man muss auch mal spaß haben 

"Wenn man sich in Berlin an den Bauzaun des neuen Flughafens lehnt und ganz leise ist, kann man die Elbphilharmonie kichern hören!"


----------



## Davatar (8. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ahja, so laeuft das also da ab. Alles andere nur nicht arbeiten :b


Damals war bei uns halt ne viel entspanntere Atmosphäre als heute (auch wenn "damals" erst zwei Jahre her ist), da hat man gerne mal freiwillig Überstunden geschoben, ab und zu mal was zusammen unternommen, es gab offizielle und privat organisierte Firmenanlässe...wurde dann alles gestrichen als der neue Geschäftsinhaber die Leitung übernahm. Diesen Winter wurde sogar die Weihnachtsfeier gestrichen, dabei war die immer top bei uns!
Aber naja, ich hab meine Konsequenz gezogen und gekündigt. Irgendwann reichts halt...


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2013)

this! iwann ist das maß voll. und solange stimmungsaufhellender unfug geduldet wird, arbeitet auch jeder optimal.


----------



## LarsW (8. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Damals war bei uns halt ne viel entspanntere Atmosphäre als heute (auch wenn "damals" erst zwei Jahre her ist), da hat man gerne mal freiwillig Überstunden geschoben, ab und zu mal was zusammen unternommen, es gab offizielle und privat organisierte Firmenanlässe...wurde dann alles gestrichen als der neue Geschäftsinhaber die Leitung übernahm. Diesen Winter wurde sogar die Weihnachtsfeier gestrichen, dabei war die immer top bei uns!
> Aber naja, ich hab meine Konsequenz gezogen und gekündigt. Irgendwann reichts halt...



Habe die Geschichte ja in ´nen anderen Beitrag gelesen!2013 wird ja wohl richtig gut bei dir.Freut mich! 
Aber darf man fragen,was du beruflich Anstellst?


----------



## Davatar (8. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und solange stimmungsaufhellender unfug geduldet wird, arbeitet auch jeder optimal.


Richtiiiiiig 



LarsW schrieb:


> Habe die Geschichte ja in ´nen anderen Beitrag gelesen!2013 wird ja wohl richtig gut bei dir.Freut mich!
> Aber darf man fragen,was du beruflich Anstellst?


Offiziell arbeite ich als Software-Entwickler, aber ich bin grad daran, mich Richtung Projektmanagement und Projektleitung weiterzuentwickeln und konnte auch schon das eine oder andere kleinere Projekt leiten.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Januar 2013)

Kartoffeln schälen
Möhren schaben
derweil sich schon am Weißen laben
Fisch beträufeln
und gelassen
den Roten abseits atmen lassen
Tomaten vierteln
Schoten waschen
na gut - nochmal vom Weißen naschen
Fischbett machen
Ofen wärmen
vom Bukett des Roten schwärmen
Fisch ins Bett
Bett ins Rohr
schmeckt der Weiße nach wie vor ?

durchaus ! Chapeau !

war auch nicht billig
der Rote riecht extrem vanillig
geiter Zwang
Quatsch zweiter Gang!
Weißer - bist ein guter Fang!
Wühnchen haschen
äh Hühnchen waschen!
wird daschu der rote paschen?
Mussisch kosten
Junge Junge der liegt ewig auf der Zunge
tut mir leid - Hicks
tut mir leiter
dagegen ist der Weiße zweiter
Huhn muß raten?
Braaaaaten! Rohr -
Fisch vergessen - kommt mal vor !
Kann nix machen
Muß zum Müll
er Rote macht mich lall und lüll
dummes Huhn bis morgen dann
heut leg ich keine Hand mehr an
dein Fl- dein Fl- dein tzartes Fleisch
wo far denn noch die Wlasche gleisch?
Versteckdichnich!
ich finde dich!
heutkochich nich heuttrinkichdich!
Da bissuja
mein roter Bruder
dadi dadu daidi daduda!"


----------



## LarsW (8. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Offiziell arbeite ich als Software-Entwickler, aber ich bin grad daran, mich Richtung Projektmanagement und Projektleitung weiterzuentwickeln und konnte auch schon das eine oder andere kleinere Projekt leiten.



Klingt nicht schlecht!   


------------

Ich muss so lachen- 

Eine FRAU glücklich zu machen ist ganz einfach!

Man muss nur ein...

1. Freund
2. Partner
3. Liebhaber
4. Bruder
5. Vater
6. Lehrer
7. Erzieher
8. Koch
9. Mechaniker
10. Monteur
11. Architekt
12. Stylist
13. Elektriker
14. Klempner
15. Gynäkologe
16. Psychologe / Psychiater
17. Therapeut
18. Lebensberater

und dabei muss man(n) gleichzeitig...

19. zuvorkommend
20. sympathisch
21. durchtrainiert
22. liebevoll
23. aufmerksam
24. gentlemanlike
25. intelligent
26. einfallsreich
27. kreativ
28. einfühlsam
29. stark
30. verständnisvoll
31. tolerant
32. bescheiden
33. ehrgeizig
34. fähig
35. mutig
36. entschieden
37. vertrauensvoll
38. respektvoll
39. hingebungsvoll
40. leidenschaftlich
41. und vor allem zahlungsfähig sein!

Gleichzeitig sollte man darauf achten, dass

a) man nicht eifersüchtig ist, aber dennoch nicht uninteressiert.
b) man sich mit seiner Familie gut versteht, ihr aber nicht mehr Zeit widmet als der Frau.
c) man ihr Raum lässt, sich aber besorgt zeigt, wo sie war und was sie gemacht hat.





Einen MANN glücklich zu machen ist bei weitem nicht so leicht!!

Der Mann braucht:

1. SEX
2. ESSEN

Die meisten Frauen sind mit diesen vielfältigen Bedürfnissen natürlich TOTAL überfordert.

Was lernen wir daraus?

Ein harmonisches Zusammenleben ist gar nicht so schwer - würden wir Männer ENDLICH erkennen, dass wir unsere hohen Ansprüche ein klein wenig zurückschrauben müssen !!!


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FvDiFkBV744

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der film wird 25 jahre alt. hab ich es geliebt


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> der film wird 25 jahre alt.



Da fühlt man sich gleich Asbach ...


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da fühlt man sich gleich Asbach ...



nur wie ein spätburgunder ^^


----------



## Magogan (8. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Offiziell arbeite ich als Software-Entwickler, aber ich bin grad daran, mich Richtung Projektmanagement und Projektleitung weiterzuentwickeln und konnte auch schon das eine oder andere kleinere Projekt leiten.


Was muss man als Projektleiter so alles machen? Kannst du das etwas genauer beschreiben? Wir müssen nämlich unseren Projektleiter bewerten, der unser "Software Engineering I"-Projekt im Studium leitet (und ich bin der Meinung, dass er nicht alles richtig macht).


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was muss man als Projektleiter so alles machen?



Den Arsch hinhalten, wenn was schief geht, sich verzögert oder nicht funktioniert. 
Ansonsten Planen, Peitschen, Koordinieren.


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ansonsten Planen, Peitschen, Koordinieren.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  so in etwa ^^


----------



## Davatar (8. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was muss man als Projektleiter so alles machen? Kannst du das etwas genauer beschreiben? Wir müssen nämlich unseren Projektleiter bewerten, der unser "Software Engineering I"-Projekt im Studium leitet (und ich bin der Meinung, dass er nicht alles richtig macht).


Gute Frage, kommt aufs Projekt, die Projektgrösse, das Projektbudget und die Firmengrösse des Projekts an 

In ner KMU ist der Projektleiter oft ein Bisschen das Mädchen für alles, das heisst er ist Ansprechspartner zum Kunden/Project Owner, er macht Projektanalyse, definiert Anforderungen, leitet daraus Tasks/Aufgabenpakete ab und je nach Entwicklungs-Modell ist er oft auch Scrum Master oder sowas Ähnliches, respektive der, der darauf schaut, dass die Entwickler ihre Aufgaben in angemessener Zeit ausführen. Ausserdem leitet er das Testteam und die Abnahme des Produkts beim Kunden.
In ner grösseren Firma oder in nem grösseren Projekt sieht das aber meist ganz anders aus. Bei nem sehr grossen Projekt mit nem sehr grossen Budget und vielen Beteiligten ist der Projektleiter meist effektiv nur der, der, wie Zam so schön gesagt hat:


ZAM schrieb:


> Den Arsch hinhalten, wenn was schief geht, sich verzögert oder nicht funktioniert.
> Ansonsten Planen, Peitschen, Koordinieren.


macht.
Dort hat man in der Regel nen Business-Analysten, der die Anforderungen aufnimmt, nen Entwicklungs-Leiter, der die Tasks daraus ableitet und der oft auch gleich Scrum Master oder sowas ist, "ein eignes Testteam"    (haha der war gut...) und jemanden, der für die Abnahme zuständig ist. Der Projektleiter selbst überprüft dann eigentlich hauptsächlich nur noch, dass die Leute das tun, was sie sollen, aber eher weniger, was sie effektiv tun (bzw. eher stichprobenartig).

Jetzt ist halt die Frage, wie Euer Studentenprojekt aussieht. Bei uns gabs sowas damals auch, da war dem Projektleiter die zweite Variante zugedacht, allerdings im Endeffekt musste er eher die erste Variante ausführen


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aUi73Qy-RJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





btw django unchained ist der hammer!


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2013)

Dei Mudda sei Gsicht!


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dei Mudda sei Gsicht!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du mich auch ^^


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub wenn wir uns mal live sehen würden wären wir die besten Kumpels.


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich glaub wenn wir uns mal live sehen würden wären wir die besten Kumpels.



das könnte glatt sein


----------



## Fritzche (8. Januar 2013)

Nabend 

Ich geh jetz ne Runde einkaufen und dann..und dann...


Keine Ahnung


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Ich geh jetz ne Runde einkaufen und dann..und dann...
> 
> ...



mützeglatzmützeglatze


----------



## Fritzche (8. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> mützeglatzmützeglatze





Ich hab Hut


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Ich hab Hut



*Verwirrt*


----------



## Fritzche (9. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Verwirrt*



Ne Mütze ist nicht gleich Hut 


Ich mach heut wohl mal den Anfang...


Fange heute in der BS mit Sport an ächz....machen wir doch sowieso immer den selben Scheiß -.-' Keine wirkliche Lust ich glaub ich geh nochmal pennen


----------



## H2OTest (9. Januar 2013)

keine Lust!


----------



## Fritzche (9. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> keine Lust!



Auch net


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Januar 2013)

1live hat Wulff zum Single des Tages erklärt und versucht ständig seine Synchronstimme am Telefon zu verkuppeln ...

Es ist sooo geil 

Gerade hat er seine Partneranwerberin (bei Ablehnung eines Dates gibts Karten für Seeed) gebeten, mal Piep zu sagen, weil er besser auf Anrufbeantworter sprechen kann.
Vorhin hat er Bettinas Spitznamen verraten "Schoß Bellevue". 

Die Idee ist wirklich cool, weil der Synchronsprecher den Wulff wirklich sehr gut kann und auf alles zurückgreift, was im Rahmen der BuPrä Geschichte jemals aufkam.


----------



## LarsW (9. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> 1live hat Wulff zum Single des Tages erklärt und versucht ständig seine Synchronstimme am Telefon zu verkuppeln ...
> 
> Es ist sooo geil
> 
> ...



Ich hab´s auch gerade gehört und kam gar nicht mehr klar! 
Einzig die Terhoeven und Dietz Foundation fehlt..


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> keine Lust!



GOGOGO!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Doofkatze schrieb:


> Vorhin hat er Bettinas Spitznamen verraten "Schoß Bellevue".



LOOOL


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Januar 2013)

Twilight ist 11 x für die goldene Himbeere nominiert - Es gibt nur 10 Kategorien xD


----------



## LarsW (9. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Twilight ist 11 x für die goldene Himbeere nominiert - Es gibt nur 10 Kategorien xD



"Wir drücken natürlich die Daumen..!"


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Twilight ist 11 x für die goldene Himbeere nominiert - Es gibt nur 10 Kategorien xD



ein wenig genugtuung, für diesen bullshit 



gnihihihihi und wieder einen zur strecke gebracht



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (9. Januar 2013)

Schnell noch ne zwölfte Nominierung hinterherschieben...doppelt hält besser


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

haha hab im fb mal die bombe platzen lassen. mir geht seit tagen das geseiere mit den zentimeterangaben auf den sack.
mal schön gepflegt für alle gepostet, was es bedeutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (9. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> haha hab im fb mal die bombe platzen lassen. mir geht seit tagen das geseiere mit den zentimeterangaben auf den sack.
> mal schön gepflegt für alle gepostet, was es bedeutet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie wo was ???


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

10 cm – Ich bin heute verliebt
15 cm – Ich bin heute lustig drauf
18 cm – Ich bin heute romantisch
19,34 cm – Ich bin gerade sauer
20 cm – Ich bin gerade traurig
25 cm – Hab schon den ganzen Tag Bock auf Herumknutschen und Sex
26 cm – Mir gefällt ein Junge
28 cm – Ich bin genervt
30 cm – Hab Lust auf Shopping 

dat spammen die weiber dauernd, also nur die zentimeter angaben ^^


----------



## Fritzche (9. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> 10 cm – Ich bin heute verliebt
> 15 cm – Ich bin heute lustig drauf
> 18 cm – Ich bin heute romantisch
> 19,34 cm – Ich bin gerade sauer
> ...



Welche Weiber 


Sollten die nicht hinnerm herd sein ???


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

keine frauenwitze  und jetzt bring mir brause!


----------



## Wynn (9. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> 10 cm – Ich bin heute verliebt
> 15 cm – Ich bin heute lustig drauf
> 18 cm – Ich bin heute romantisch
> 19,34 cm – Ich bin gerade sauer
> ...



obstsalat code ist nicht mehr aktuell ?


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

nope die sind out of date


----------



## Davatar (9. Januar 2013)

Na wenn Du 25 cm liest, weisst Du ja, was Du zu tun hast.


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

war gestern leider nur ne 26, aber sie ist süß. trotzdem musste ich die spammerei beenden


----------



## EspCap (9. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> haha hab im fb mal die bombe platzen lassen. mir geht seit tagen das geseiere mit den zentimeterangaben auf den sack.



Du bist mit den falschen Leuten befreundet. Bei mir hat das noch keine einzige sowas gepostet. 
Bei der Kilometerstand-Geschichte vor ein paar Wochen haben allerdings ein paar Leute mitgemacht... *sigh*


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und das kompensiert nen kleinen Penis ?
> 
> Nah.




ich musste so hart lachen. shikari pwnd legendary ^^


----------



## Fritzche (9. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich musste so hart lachen. shikari pwnd legendary ^^



Bitchfight


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

ich warte immer noch auf meine brause!


----------



## Reflox (9. Januar 2013)

Flöxchen is sick 

Naja, jetzt gehts einigermassen. HAY PPL!


----------



## Legendary (9. Januar 2013)

Flöxchen. <3


----------



## Reflox (9. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Flöxchen. <3



Schatzi <3 :*


----------



## Legendary (9. Januar 2013)

I wanna kiss ya but I don´t want to steck me an.


----------



## Reflox (9. Januar 2013)

Ich hab nix ansteckendes


----------



## Legendary (9. Januar 2013)

Dann komm her...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Januar 2013)

Legendary das war nix persönliches, ich mag dich


----------



## Reflox (9. Januar 2013)

Flo deine... Signatur O_O 

ICH LIEBE SIE <3


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hab nix ansteckendes



nur herpes, syphillis, gonorrhoe ^^


----------



## Reflox (9. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nur herpes, syphillis, gonorrhoe ^^



psshht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Flo deine... Signatur O_O
> 
> ICH LIEBE SIE <3



Everyone loves dem pussays


----------



## Legendary (9. Januar 2013)

LEAVE LEGENDARY ALONE!

ALL YOU WANT IS MORE MORE MORE!!


----------



## Wynn (10. Januar 2013)

die katzen im weltraum sind ja niedlich


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Januar 2013)

Nach längerer Zeit war ich gestern mal wieder in einem Imbiss einer Pizzeria einem ... Gastronomiebetrieb.

Bestellt habe ich nach langer Überlegung Lasagne + Pizzabrötchen.


Die Friteuse war komplett sauber, bestimmt, um halb 9, noch nicht einmal genutzt worden. Genauso auch die "Pommesablage" (wo man Salz auf die Pommes kippt. Alles war ungebraucht. Auf dem (komplett sauberen) Grill lagen 2 fertige Bratwürste. Auch sonst, alles sauber. Eigentlich saßen 2 Gäste in dem Laden ... Da kann man doch eigentlich mehr erwarten.

Nur der Ofen war sichtbar an und dümpelte auf 365 Grad vor sich hin.

Eigentlich ist der Küchenbereich räumlich verdeckt (hinter einer Ecke), sodass man sich im Regelfall nicht anschauen kann, wie gekocht wird. Allerdings konnte man die "Arbeit" des "Kochs" live über ein gekipptes Fenster per Reflexion verfolgen.

Nach der Bestellung sagte eben jene Bedienung Koch Angestellte Person in Firmenjacke, das es einige Minuten dauern wird, bat mich aber nicht, mich hinzusetzen.

Er schritt gemächlich in den "Küchenbereich". Er öffnete die Tür eines Kühlhauses. Er holte eine Aluschale heraus. Nach ca. 5 Sekunden Nichtstun (und ablegen der Schale) griff er in der Ferne nach einer offenen Tüte "Sauße", drückte schüttete ein paar Milliliter Gramm in diese Schale und stellte die Sauße weg. 

Weitere 3-4 Sekunden vergingen. Dann nahm er die Schale und kam damit in den vorderen Bereich. Er klappte die Backofentür auf, packte die Lasagne Schale in den Backofen und hielt ... seine Hand ... am Ofen fest.
Etwa im 10 Sekunden Takt öffnete er den Ofen und schaute kurz rein und schloss den Ofen wieder.

Nach ca. 3 Minuten nahm er die Schale heraus.

Er stellte sie auf die Arbeitsplatte.

Er nahm in etwa 50 Gramm Reibekäse aus den offenen obigen Schalen im Pizzabereich und streute sie über die Schale.

Dann nahm er die Schale und stellte sie wieder in den Ofen. Diesmal hielt er nicht direkt am Ofengriff fest.

Er griff in eine "Schublade" abseits des Ofens. Darin waren fertig gebackene Pizzabrötchen. Er blickte auf ein übergroßes Pizzabrötchen (5-7 zusammengeheftete Brötchen), welches eine große schwarze Stelle hatte. Er zerriss das Brötchen in seine 5-7 Teile und legte diese erst auf ein Blech, dann in den Ofen. ...nun hielt er wieder an der Ofenklappe fest und kontrollierte regelmäßig "sekündlich".

Nach etwa 2-3 Minuten war der Spuk vorbei und er packte die halbwarmen Pizzabrötchen in eine Tüte, legte Kräutercreme daneben und holte die Lasagne Schale aus dem armen Ofen, der inzwischen nur noch auf 340 Grad kam. 


Prinzipiell wollte ich nach der rausgequetschen Sauße aus der Tüte einfach raus gehen, war aber irgendwie dennoch "gespannt". Außerdem ... Ich wollte was essen und auf der Tafel stand nichts von Frische ... Mein Geld hätte ich eh nicht zurückbekommen.

Es schmeckte übrigens so, wie es aussah und es sich hier anhörte.

Da geh ich nicht mehr hin.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Januar 2013)

Noch ein Kandidat für Rosins Restaurants


----------



## Magogan (10. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gute Frage, kommt aufs Projekt, die Projektgrösse, das Projektbudget und die Firmengrösse des Projekts an
> 
> In ner KMU ist der Projektleiter oft ein Bisschen das Mädchen für alles, das heisst er ist Ansprechspartner zum Kunden/Project Owner, er macht Projektanalyse, definiert Anforderungen, leitet daraus Tasks/Aufgabenpakete ab und je nach Entwicklungs-Modell ist er oft auch Scrum Master oder sowas Ähnliches, respektive der, der darauf schaut, dass die Entwickler ihre Aufgaben in angemessener Zeit ausführen. Ausserdem leitet er das Testteam und die Abnahme des Produkts beim Kunden.
> In ner grösseren Firma oder in nem grösseren Projekt sieht das aber meist ganz anders aus. Bei nem sehr grossen Projekt mit nem sehr grossen Budget und vielen Beteiligten ist der Projektleiter meist effektiv nur der, der, wie Zam so schön gesagt hat:
> ...


Bei uns sieht das so aus, dass der Projektleiter gar nichts macht bzw. sich nur erkundigt, was wir schon gemacht haben. Und bei den Treffen schreibt er irgendetwas mit. Mehr macht er nicht. Was genau er tun soll, weiß ich auch nicht, angeblich soll er uns organisieren...


----------



## Konov (10. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> [...]



LOL
hmm Lecker!

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

ibäh ^^


----------



## Davatar (10. Januar 2013)

Moin Loidde!



Magogan schrieb:


> Bei uns sieht das so aus, dass der Projektleiter gar nichts macht bzw. sich nur erkundigt, was wir schon gemacht haben. Und bei den Treffen schreibt er irgendetwas mit. Mehr macht er nicht. Was genau er tun soll, weiß ich auch nicht, angeblich soll er uns organisieren...


Ok, rauszufinden, was er eigentlich tun soll ist ziemlich einfach. Ich nehm an, Ihr habt ab und zu mal ein Meeting. Dann stellst Du ihm die Frage, ob er zusammenfassend mal den Stand des Projektes und der einzelnen Leute widergeben kann. Falls er das kann, macht er seine Sache gut, falls nicht, dann nicht.




Doofkatze schrieb:


> Es schmeckte übrigens so, wie es aussah und es sich hier anhörte.
> 
> Da geh ich nicht mehr hin.


Da lob ich mir den Inder um die Ecke. Angeschrieben ist der Laden ja mit "PIZZA- UND INDIAKURIER", aber wenn man mal ne berühmte India-Curry-Pizza hatte (das ist keine bestimmte Sorte, die sind allesamt so), merkt man dann aber recht schnell, dass es deutlich mehr india als Pizza ist. Ich muss ja zugeben, nach der ersten Pizza bei ihm dacht ich mir auch "da geh ich nie mehr hin". Andererseits, wenn man mit der Einstellung dort hin geht, nicht ne italienische Pizza zu kaufen, sondern ne indische Curry-Wasauchimmer-Beinahe-Pizza, sind die Dinger eigentlich recht lecker. Das grosse Plus ist, dass man sieht, wie er das Zeug macht, weil man auch von der Theke aus gut in die Küche sieht. Sein Essen ist recht günstig und ich muss sagen, wenn man mal wirklich was Indisches bestellt, schmeckts auch wirklich super. Nur die Pizzen, die sind halt nicht wirklich Pizzen ^^


----------



## Ogil (10. Januar 2013)

Joa - sowas hatte ich auch schon: Ein Doener-Laden hier der von ein paar Indern gefuehrt wurde. Der Doener sah durchaus  aus wie Doener - aber das Fleisch war eher Doener-Masala und ergab irgendwie nicht so das richtige Doener-Feeling...


----------



## Konov (10. Januar 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Joa - sowas hatte ich auch schon: Ein Doener-Laden hier der von ein paar Indern gefuehrt wurde. Der Doener sah durchaus aus wie Doener - aber das Fleisch war eher Doener-Masala und ergab irgendwie nicht so das richtige Doener-Feeling...



Das Gefühl hab ich immer beim Hähnchenfleisch im Döner.... schmeckt total "unpassend"


----------



## Canaglius (10. Januar 2013)

Morgen ...... Ich mag Döner !! Aber nicht zum Frühstück


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Januar 2013)

Ich liebe Hähnchenfleisch - Döner   Auch zum Frühstück  
edit:
Toll jetzt hab ich Hunger ...


----------



## Canaglius (10. Januar 2013)

Ich zum Glück nicht mehr    

Ich mag auch Hünchen am liebsten dann noch dieses scharfe Zeugs obendrauf omnomnom


----------



## Davatar (10. Januar 2013)

Mmmhhh Frühstücksdöner! Die gibts bei mir immer, wenn ich in Berlin bin ^^ wär eigentlich wiedermal Zeit fürn Berlin-Wochenende...


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

chicken teriyaki sub mit doppeltem belag *sabber*


----------



## Doofkatze (10. Januar 2013)

Auf der Suche nach einer Abschreibungsdauer eines Kaffeeautomaten (kein großer Standautomat, sondern son richtig guter "senseo") (2000 Euro) suchte ich mich heute morgen etwas durch die AfA-Tabellen, fand aber nix. Eine schnelle Internetrecherche ergab 5 Jahre, die ich blind hätte eintippen können ...

Habe ich aber nicht, stattdessen klickte ich mich durch die 5Jahresmöglichkeiten der HauptAfA-Tabelle und fand ... Sonstige Unterhaltungsautomaten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ogwaIjCIEJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



.______________.


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> seit zam der kaffe ausgegangen ist holt er die baseballkeule öfters raus ^^





ich glaub er muss iwelche komplexe kompensieren


----------



## Reflox (10. Januar 2013)

Tag
​


----------



## H2OTest (10. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dM5eVeC29nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2013)

4Tune, Beckmann und Dollar John werden bei diesem VBT hart rocken, wenn man mal nach den Quallis geht


----------



## Konov (11. Januar 2013)

Morgen 

Heut wieder in der Botanik malochen. Yea


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2013)

Wach auf - sehe in ner SMS "FLOooo heute fällt der Unterricht aus D Beide Lehrer sind krank" - Oh ja


----------



## Magogan (11. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wach auf - sehe in ner SMS "FLOooo heute fällt der Unterricht aus D Beide Lehrer sind krank" - Oh ja


Ich muss heute noch zur Uni, bin aber zu faul, um aufzustehen ...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Januar 2013)

@ Magogan sei nicht so faul ^^ Na ja gestern stunden voll gekriegt für die arbeits woche heute frei und beine uhhhh.


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

jetzt erwischt es die schweiz doch noch

http://www.gamestar.de/news/vermischtes/3008335/jugendschutz.html


*Jugendmedienschutz-Maßnahmen sollen erweitert werden*


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


was geht ab?


----------



## Konov (11. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> was geht ab?



alles easy bro!

nur bißchen kalt draußen wa?


----------



## Ogil (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



It's Friday, Friday!


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/1975088357

alle den post hochwerten XD


----------



## Firun (11. Januar 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made My Day  XD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hai


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

Ogil hat Rinderwahnsinn

shika wo nimmst eingentlich den katzencontent her ?


----------



## Firun (11. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/user/9/blog/view/1975088357
> 
> alle den post hochwerten XD


nix gut Idee   


obwohl ..


----------



## Legendary (11. Januar 2013)

I FUCKIN LUV THIS CAAAAAT!

Haha diese Ziege ist aber auch ziemlich geil.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Ogil hat Rinderwahnsinn
> 
> shika wo nimmst eingentlich den katzencontent her ?



they are just...there...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

ziege ? dachte wär wahnssiniges babyrind ^^


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

maul- und klauenseuche auf buffed. gleich mal das amt für hygiene und seuchenschutz anrufen


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2013)




----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<3


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

keine katzen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

die muss musklen im arsch haben ^^


----------



## Legendary (11. Januar 2013)

Die Dame kann damit Walnüsse knacken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2013)

Ob man jetzt ne Pussy oder ne Pussy postet macht doch auf wenig unterschied, beide sind süß :3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

und ne salamit festhalten ^^


----------



## Firun (11. Januar 2013)

Na solange du keine Salami in den Hausgang werfen musst ..


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

häh ?

meine gedankengang war eher in richtung von legendary mit den nüssen ^^

nicht in deine richtung ^^

@shika das eine ist niedlich das andere wird vom mod entfernt ^^


----------



## Legendary (11. Januar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Na solange du keine Salami in den Hausgang werfen musst ..



Haha ich kann nich mehr. 


Dachte nicht, dass jemand den Ausdruck auch kennt.


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> @shika das eine ist niedlich das andere wird vom mod entfernt ^^



komisch, dass die katze immer noch da ist ^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber der salamispruch hat auch schon nen bart, aber immer wieder geil


----------



## Firun (11. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Haha ich kann nich mehr.
> 
> 
> Dachte nicht, dass jemand den Ausdruck auch kennt.


Wie Aun schon sagt, der Spruch hat nen ultra Bart  und jetzt bin ich schon alt und kenn ihn schon eine gefühlte Ewigkeit


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

oh gott. gyo der tod aus dem meer. was fürn crepes film  aber wer auf japanischen animetrash steht sollte es sich antun (kein anfang und ende ^^ )


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

dann gibt einmal bei google bildersuche mit safesearch on pussy ein und einmal bildersuche ohne safesearch pussy ein 

google ohne safesearch gibt dir sogar wenn du bilder von toastern suchst pornobilder weil da im hintergrund ein toaster steht


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo Kinder!



Wrynn schrieb:


> dann gibt einmal bei google bildersuche mit safesearch on pussy ein und einmal bildersuche ohne safesearch pussy ein



Safesearch aus? Was ist das?

Btw. 6tes Bild erste reihe ist nett 

Und 8tes Bild zweite Reihe...uuuh ^^


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

irgendwie ist bei sean wie beim candyman serienkiller wenn man ein thema zu oft benutzt dann erscheint er ^^




seanbuddha schrieb:


> Safesearch aus? Was ist das?



Viele Nutzer möchten nicht, dass in ihren Suchergebnissen nicht jugendfreie Inhalte angezeigt werden, insbesondere, wenn der gleiche Computer auch von Kindern genutzt wird. Die SafeSearch-Filter von Google geben Ihnen die Möglichkeit, Ihre Browsereinstellungen so zu ändern, dass Inhalte für Erwachsene nicht weiter in Ihren Suchergebnissen angezeigt werden. Google verwendet automatisierte Methoden, um anstößige Inhalte zu identifizieren, und arbeitet mithilfe von Nutzer-Feedback kontinuierlich an der Verbesserung dieser Methoden. Bei sexuell eindeutigen Inhalten vertraut unser Filter hauptsächlich auf Algorithmen, die viele verschiedene Faktoren einbeziehen, einschließlich Suchbegriffen, Links und Bildern. Kein Filter ist zu 100 Prozent genau. SafeSearch hilft Ihnen aber dabei, die meisten dieser Inhalte zu vermeiden.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Viele Nutzer möchten nicht, dass in ihren Suchergebnissen nicht jugendfreie Inhalte angezeigt werden, insbesondere, wenn der gleiche Computer auch von Kindern genutzt wird. Die SafeSearch-Filter von Google geben Ihnen die Möglichkeit, Ihre Browsereinstellungen so zu ändern, dass Inhalte für Erwachsene nicht weiter in Ihren Suchergebnissen angezeigt werden. Google verwendet automatisierte Methoden, um anstößige Inhalte zu identifizieren, und arbeitet mithilfe von Nutzer-Feedback kontinuierlich an der Verbesserung dieser Methoden. Bei sexuell eindeutigen Inhalten vertraut unser Filter hauptsächlich auf Algorithmen, die viele verschiedene Faktoren einbeziehen, einschließlich Suchbegriffen, Links und Bildern. Kein Filter ist zu 100 Prozent genau. SafeSearch hilft Ihnen aber dabei, die meisten dieser Inhalte zu vermeiden.


Die sind ja verrückt O_o


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

aus deiner sicht ja ^^

aber seh das mal aus sicht von eltern


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> aber seh das mal aus sicht von eltern



Ach, in den heutigen Familien Herrscht doch Sodom und Gomorrha!
Da macht es der Vater mit der Tochte und die Mutter mit dem Sohn, und die Geschwister auchnoch mal untereinander!
Da ist sowas nicht weiter schlimm, sich anregungen dafür aus dem Internet zu holen, im sinne von grafischen Darstellungen.


----------



## Firun (11. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ach, in den heutigen Familien Herrscht doch Sodom und Gomorrha!
> Da macht es der Vater mit der Tochte und die Mutter mit dem Sohn, und die Geschwister auchnoch mal untereinander!
> Da ist sowas nicht weiter schlimm, sich anregungen dafür aus dem Internet zu holen, im sinne von grafischen Darstellungen.



Nein


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2013)




----------



## H2OTest (11. Januar 2013)

Ich glaub wir müssen Zam ne Kaffemaschine, oder Urlaub schenken - Am besten beides . damit wir das Forum wieder für uns haben


----------



## Legendary (11. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß was besseres, wir melden ihn alle und dann wird er gebannt.


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

sean? oder zam?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Januar 2013)

Bei Zam fehlt der Button. Bannen wir Sean ^^


----------



## Legendary (11. Januar 2013)

Ich meinte eigentlich Zam aber Sean passt auch.


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

ich hol die fackeln, du die mistgabeln, reflox holt die serben


----------



## Reflox (11. Januar 2013)

yay melden!


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

zam wie gehts eingentlich der spinne in deiner tastartur ?

und die kaffemaschine ist von firun nur find ich den beitrag nicht mehr in der timeline von buffed ^^


----------



## Legendary (11. Januar 2013)

I´m ready to fuck him up!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> I´m ready to fuck him up!



bei deinem avatar und deine signatur ist das eher belohnug als bestrafung ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. Januar 2013)

Hello




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich hol die fackeln, du die mistgabeln, reflox holt die serben






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

c-movie ?

die rückkehr der russichen kettensägen zombies ?


----------



## Legendary (11. Januar 2013)

Awwww jetzt kann ich gar nich mehr böse sein.

Wie mit der Glubschkatze.


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> c-movie ?
> 
> die rückkehr der russichen kettensägen zombies ?



remove kebap!

tell me more legendary




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (11. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir müssen Zam ne Kaffemaschine, oder Urlaub schenken - Am besten beides . damit wir das Forum wieder für uns haben


Eine Kaffeemaschine hat er erst bekommen 


PS: wie geil ist denn das Bild mit der Katze da bitte


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> PS: wie geil ist denn das Bild mit der Katze da bitte



welche? ^^

was für ne frage, weiß doch du meinst meine


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

und urlaub hatte er erst ^^

vielleicht ist das auch nur nen forum bot mit den er präzens zeigen tut damit die leute braver sind


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




nooooooooooooooooooooooo. was soll ich jetzt mit meinem leben machen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> welche? ^^
> 
> was für ne frage, weiß doch du meinst meine






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

da hilft nur noch ne notkeulung shika 

damn musstest die spastische katze editieren......


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2013)

Jo sah bissl komisch aus


----------



## Firun (11. Januar 2013)

Ich mag ja Katzen aber am liebsten ist mir Grumpy Cat  <3


----------



## Legendary (11. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ve1RgXPWTdk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hafti Abi ist der der im Lambo und Ferrari sitzt!


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Ich mag ja Katzen aber am liebsten ist mir Grumpy Cat <3



why not tacgnol?


----------



## Firun (11. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> why not tacgnol?


Weil Grumpy unschlagbar ist ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Januar 2013)

tacgnol is the destroyer of teh earth! grumpy is his prophet!

brace yourself, the end is near 

so morgen ist http://magdeburg-nazifrei.com/

gerade eben nochmal in der stadt gewesen, gut 2 dutzend hundefänger gesehen


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

dann dürfte ja 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was für dich firun


----------



## ZAM (11. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> zam wie gehts eingentlich der spinne in deiner tastartur ?



Die hat unser Webdesigner getötet 



> und die kaffemaschine ist von firun nur find ich den beitrag nicht mehr in der timeline von buffed ^^



Da gabs ne neue ;-D .. aber die ist momentan Ersatz. Ist ein gutes Gefühl zu wissen, dass da eine Ersatzmaschine ist *g*


---------------------------------------------

+ Kein Politkram bitte, danke


----------



## Firun (11. Januar 2013)

@Wrynn  sau geiles Teil XD


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2013)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/118078961/the-grumpy-cat-hat


----------



## Konov (12. Januar 2013)

Morgöön


----------



## Firun (12. Januar 2013)

Moin Moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (12. Januar 2013)

RUHE! Andere Menschen wollen schlafen!


----------



## Legendary (12. Januar 2013)

Servas Nerds!

BTW:



> RUHE! Andere Menschen wollen schlafen!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2013)

Noch mal zur Urknalltheorie: Auch da gibt es einige Ungereimtheiten. Wenn man nämlich die Rotverschiebung als Geschwindigkeit interpretiert, was eine zwingende Voraussetzung für die Urknalltheorie ist, dann widerspricht das einigen Beobachtungen: Quasare, die durch Plasma mit einer Galaxie verbunden sind (davon gibt es mehrere Beispiele), haben eine andere Rotverschiebung als die Galaxie selbst und sind demnach Millionen oder Milliarden von Lichtjahren von der Galaxie entfernt, mit der sie eigentlich verbunden zu sein scheinen. Das ist schon irgendwie seltsam.

Und es gibt berechtigtes Interesse, bei der Urknalltheorie zu bleiben: die Forschungsgelder.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> BTW:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (12. Januar 2013)

Moin

Grad jetzt bei meiner Augenverletzung scheint die Sonne - wie das blendet.^
Aber dennoch schön ... daß sie endlich mal sichtbar scheint.

mal 'ne Frage ...

Was haltet Ihr von der Verkaufs-Seite? -> Mix-Computerversand
Bei dem Beispiel sieht man z.B. daß Skyrim über 20€ billiger angeboten wird als z.B. bei Steam.

Kann man der Seite vertrauen, habt Ihr Erfahrungen damit?

greetz


----------



## orkman (12. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Bei Zam fehlt der Button. Bannen wir Sean ^^



haha , wenn man sowas liest faengt der morgen schon gut an 
btw die katzenbilder sind auch geil


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

@xdish 

skyrim ist atm der durchschnittpreis zwischen 25 und 30 euro

nur steam ist halt ne vertriebsplattform die dürfen den verkaufspreis vom hersteller nur anpassen wenn er es erlaubt anders als andere läden und plattformen


----------



## Legendary (12. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zuDtACzKGRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Immer wieder geil!


----------



## orkman (12. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Immer wieder geil!



oh man , das is ja echt der gute laune thread hier


----------



## Xidish (12. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Full ...


Ah, danke Dir.
Ich war das erste Mal bei Steam und kenne mich mit denen nicht aus.
War nur verwundert, weil hier so einge user sich dort Spiele billiger holen - z.B Skyrim dort aber ca 23€ teurer war.


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Immer wieder geil!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OsOnRzWffWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



der STIIIIIEEEEFELLL!!!! 



trolololol. verkehrschaos in magdeburg. die bullen haben alle elbbrücken gesperrt und 3 hunderschaften blockieren die innenstadt


----------



## H2OTest (12. Januar 2013)

-5 grad, schnee, eis - und ich mache Lauftraining JAWOLL!


----------



## Reflox (12. Januar 2013)

Hoho, wir haben hier schönstes Frühlingswetter


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

-1°, sonnenschein und ich sitz vorm laptop


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

forum hatte sich aufgehängt deshalb bild putt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

wrynn lernts auch nicht ^^


----------



## Reflox (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Caturday!!!

Diesesmal hat er nicht funnyjunk verlinkt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2013)

Heute Schlittschuhlaufen mit Freundin gewesen... bei wirklich perfektem Wetter


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tVQukw8DkaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (12. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q1dpQKntj_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

hm, glaubt ihr das candy pop theme gabs schon vorher oder wurde extra installiert für den weiblichen anteil der der user hier ?


----------



## Reflox (12. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Januar 2013)

*welch malerische abendunterhaltung.

 dieser beruhigende schneefall in der abendbeleuchtung.
 und im allee center verprügelt die BePo die gegendemonstranten. hab ich gelacht.*


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2013)

malste die eingentlich alle selbst ?


----------



## Reflox (12. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> malste die eingentlich alle selbst ?



nah


----------



## Konov (13. Januar 2013)

Da isser also wieder der tiefe Winter... -6 Grad und Schneefall.

Und zum biken immer noch scheiße, zu kalt, zu nass.... pfffffffffff


Guten Morgen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2013)

Nen wunderschönen Morgen... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wr-buV4tYOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nen wunderschönen Morgen...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pO2KTnLPaI




Aun schrieb:


> ich hab neu: ein erneut angebrochener mittelfuß..... (war noch nichtmal richtig verheilt vom letzten mal)



wem haste ihn den arsch getreten ?


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wem haste ihn den arsch getreten ?



hab niemandem in den arsch getreten. hatte mir vor 2 jahren durch ein unglücklichen zufall den rechten mittelfuß an einer "unmöglchen" (arzt) stelle gebrochen. letzten spätherbst das selbe nochmal, und gestern saß ich den ganzen tag so dämlich mit den zehenspitzen auf den stuhlbeinen abgestützt, das der noch nicht verheilte haarriss wider aufgegangen ist. konnte man heute morgen, nach keinen 2 std schlaf gut auf dem röntgenbild erkennen.
und seitdem bin ich zwar auf droge, aber vor schmerz immer noch voll am rotieren.


btw. reflox wieder glücklich?


----------



## Wynn (13. Januar 2013)

armes aun


----------



## Reflox (13. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> btw. reflox wieder glücklich?



Viel besser


----------



## Aun (13. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Viel besser



arsch


----------



## Firun (14. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen Welt ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (14. Januar 2013)

Moin Welt....


Heute erst halb 10 Schule Muahahahaha


----------



## Noxiel (14. Januar 2013)

Hab' heute erst um 15:00 bzw. 17:00 Uhr Dienstbeginn. Coolio, jetzt noch in die Stadt düsen und eine Krabbeldecke und Babyphone kaufen. Fuck yeah!


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2013)

Wer findet den Fehler? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2013)

Das auf dem Bild ist nicht Anne Will wie es daneben steht ^^

Aber das ist Serdar Somuncu und der war bei Anne Will zu gast
Ich würde sagen Epic rap Battles haben damit soviel zutun, wie alte Omas mit Skatervideos


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Das auf dem Bild ist nicht Anne Will wie es daneben steht ^^



Das könnte ich jetzt aus dem Stehgreif nichtmal sagen.


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das könnte ich jetzt aus dem Stehgreif nichtmal sagen.



Ja die beiden haben schon ähnlichkeiten


----------



## Davatar (14. Januar 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hab' heute erst um 15:00 bzw. 17:00 Uhr Dienstbeginn. Coolio, jetzt noch in die Stadt düsen und eine Krabbeldecke und Babyphone kaufen. Fuck yeah!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N6voHeEa3ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

@schrotti 

seit youtube neues design ist es ganz komisch ^^

seit ich buffed und orkspalter aboniert habe und da video gesehen habe bekomm ich ganz komische vorschläge

mhaires hobbit tablettop video gab mir werbung für die deutsche bundeswehr
shut up und tage my money folge 9 gab mir werbung für eine private rentenversicherung


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2013)

Das neue YT-Design ist allgemein eine Katastrophe und diesmes mal beschränkt es sich nicht auf die Optik


----------



## H2OTest (14. Januar 2013)

7kopfweh -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bitte sehr


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

du nimmst zäpfchen bei kopfweh ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die wirken besser


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2013)

Normalerweise beis ich einfach in den Gummiring und warte, bis es weg ist.

Nix los in der Shoutbox


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

buffed hat ne shoutbox ?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2013)

http://my.buffed.de/

aber natürlich


----------



## orkman (14. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> http://my.buffed.de/
> 
> aber natürlich



schon so lange dabei und ich wusst auch von nix


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

keine bilder keine videos ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Januar 2013)

Ein Wuppertaler Lehrer hat sich nun für eine schlechter bezahlte bloße Anstellung entamten lassen, weil er das System der Verbeamtung ablehnt. Es sei zu teuer für den Staat, Lehrer sollten lieber leistungsgerecht entlohnt werden. 

*In weiteren Meldungen:* +++ Todeskandidat bittet um möglichst qualvolle Hinrichtung +++ Kalb wählt sich Schlachter selbst +++ Fußabtreter will künftig für seine Reinigung aufkommen +++ Eichhörnchen spenden Nüsse für Wald +++


----------



## H2OTest (14. Januar 2013)

So mir gehts langsam besser - ahaj Medikamente sind was schönes


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

^ hehehe titanic at its best ^^ 

krankgeschrieben, und der stoff wirkt endlich, aber irgendwie kommt mir alles im ffw modus vor


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2013)

Mir ist langweilig. Los! Amüsiert mich!


----------



## Davatar (14. Januar 2013)

Unterhaltung genug?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mir ist langweilig. Los! Amüsiert mich!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



guck doch iwelche filme ( hab zb 1 tb zur auswahl ) oder spiel etwas ^^


----------



## Davatar (14. Januar 2013)

Wie wärs mit dem hier?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit dem hier?



alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. Januar 2013)

Ok einen hab ich noch.
Ich sehe was, was Du nicht siehst und es ist ein Tarnkappenbomber:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

eine insel mit 2 bergen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2013)

sup


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2013)

Bin leider auf ARbeit und Facebook stinkt.


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

sei doch froh, das du einer der glücklichen bist, bei dem solche seiten nicht geblockt sind


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> *In weiteren Meldungen:* +++ Todeskandidat bittet um möglichst qualvolle Hinrichtung +++ Kalb wählt sich Schlachter selbst +++ Fußabtreter will künftig für seine Reinigung aufkommen +++ Eichhörnchen spenden Nüsse für Wald +++



++++ Tag ein, Tag aus: HTML-Programmierer beklagt monotone Arbeit ++++
++++ Muss erst mal runterkommen: Mount Everest-Bezwinger völlig euphorisch ++++
++++ Zieh, Sohn: Vater verleitet Stiefkind zum Rauchen ++++
++++ In Bar: Mann bezahlt Drink mit Münzen und Scheinen ++++
++++ Will sich selbst ein Bild machen: Messebesucher testet neuen Fotoapparat ++++
++++ Ein Witz auf seine Kosten: Masochist kann nur gequält lächeln ++++
++++ Keine Basis für eine gute Beziehung: Polarforscher ließ Polarforscherin zu wenig Freiraum ++++


----------



## Olliruh (14. Januar 2013)

++++ Olli ist cool ++++
++++ Noch 10 Wochen Schule ++++


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ++++ Tag ein, Tag aus: HTML-Programmierer beklagt monotone Arbeit ++++



Es gibt keine "HTML-Programmierer"


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

da sagen die stellenanzeigen was anderes ^^

http://stellenanzeige.monster.de/html-programmierer-web-entwickler-m-w-job-mannheim-baden-w%C3%BCrttemberg-108282130.aspx


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2013)

Bei so viel Inkompetenz bei der Stellenausschreibung würde ich mich dort nicht bewerben. Und das mein ich ernst. Wahrscheinlich wussten Sie nicht, wie sie die Stelle sonst benennen sollen.


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

oha da beschleunigt aber jemand den darwinismus


----------



## Davatar (14. Januar 2013)

*Klugscheissmodus on*

HTML designt oder modelliert man.

*off*


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> *Klugscheissmodus on*
> 
> HTML designt oder modelliert man.
> 
> *off*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




omg my whole life was a lie


----------



## Ogil (14. Januar 2013)

Fuer HTML heuert man einen Voluntaer an, der "irgendwas mit Medien" machen will


----------



## Doofkatze (14. Januar 2013)

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/6297432738?page=1



Unglaublich geil^^ Thema des Tages


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

und ich sag immer: finger weg von den drogen. außer denen die der arzt verschreibt 

haha iwie geil wie man netload verarschen kann ^^


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> haha iwie geil wie man netload verarschen kann ^^



???


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

naja immer schön nen ip reset, und zack ist die wartezeit weg ^^
kleine ursache, große wirkung


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

das ist doch keine verarschung ^^

und netload ist eh komisch ^^


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

naja aber als freeload ohne captche einer der schnellsten hoster


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2013)

The Walking Dead in a nutshell ..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (14. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist wenn ich n Ginger Kind haben möchte?^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Januar 2013)

Ja echt mal !!!


----------



## Legendary (14. Januar 2013)

Gingers have no souls! <3

Das hat uns Cartman gelehrt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   So knapp ...


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

muahahahaha. beerfriends-2 prolos für ein halleluja. ich schmeiß mich weg ^^


----------



## Fritzche (14. Januar 2013)

Werd mal WoW spieln...


----------



## Ogil (14. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-qTIGg3I5y8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

Für die Swagnutten hier 

mein Krebs streut schon wieder...... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in groß macht der vogel mir iwie angst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2013)

Rack Rack City Bitch


----------



## Fritzche (14. Januar 2013)

Warum haben Dreanei Jäger eine Schrotflinten Animation bei der Armbrust ???? Wurde da bei Blizz was vertauscht ?


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2013)

bin auf der couch - gute nacht mir gehts nicht so gut


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2013)

hör ich da ein leichtes weinen? ^^


----------



## Konov (14. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> bin auf der couch - gute nacht mir gehts nicht so gut



Ohje, gute Besserung


----------



## Firun (15. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen, auf in einen neuen Tag


----------



## orkman (15. Januar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, auf in einen neuen Tag



NO! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich werd noch verrueckt bei der arbeit


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

^haha made my day 

ich geh wieder pennen


----------



## LarsW (15. Januar 2013)

Morgen.
Gott,geht´s mir beschissen.
Ekliges Bauchkribbeln und einfach nur so "össelich".


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2013)

Morgen! bin auch froh wenn die woche rum ist ^^


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Studenten ^^


----------



## Davatar (15. Januar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Morgen.
> Gott,geht´s mir beschissen.
> Ekliges Bauchkribbeln und einfach nur so "össelich".


Unglücklich verliebt? Schnaps hilft


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2013)

> http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/6297383030?page=1
> Es Stinkt zum Himmel!!! Wo ist der WC



in letzter zeit kommen immer mehr solche treads - man merkt die community von wow geht dem bach runter


----------



## Olliruh (15. Januar 2013)

Morgen  
Boah irgendwie gehts mir richtig beschissen,ist eigentlich alles gut aber keine Ahnung iwas stimmt nicht...


----------



## Davatar (15. Januar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen
> Boah irgendwie gehts mir richtig beschissen,ist eigentlich alles gut aber keine Ahnung iwas stimmt nicht...


Auch da hilft Schnaps 
Aber im Ernst, manchmal hat man halt Dreckstage, meinst nicht es liegt vielleicht einfach daran?


----------



## Olliruh (15. Januar 2013)

Wäre der erste Dreckstag seit 3 Jahren 
Ach ich weiß nicht soviel um die Ohren und eigentlich doch nicht .seltsam


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Januar 2013)

Die USA haben den Bau eines Todessterns abgelehnt 

Zu hohe Kosten (850 Trillionen), außerdem der fehlende Wunsch, Planeten zu zerstören.



Schade!
Aber ... wir brauchen auch so etwas ... ich will auch, das sich die Bundesregierung mit einem Thema auseinandersetzen muss, wenn Petitionen mit mehr als 25.000 Unterschriften gesammelt werden.


----------



## Olliruh (15. Januar 2013)

Hab auch sehr gelacht als ich das gelesen habe


----------



## orkman (15. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



welcher arsch hat mich denn da beim fruehstueck anner uni fotografiert bitteschoen ?


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Januar 2013)

Niemand hat die Absicht, einen Flughafen zu errichten.


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

wer brauchtn bitte nen todesstern, wenn wir die amis und alle anderen länder di gegen die amis sind haben ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wer brauchtn bitte nen todesstern, wenn wir die amis und alle anderen länder di gegen die amis sind haben ^^




Also ich will nen Todesstern haben.


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

kinder mitm willen kriegen dresche bis sie brüllen! hah

aber mal ernsthaft, glaubt ihr nicht das die atommächte satelliten im orbit haben, die mit taktischen sprengköpfen bestückt sind?


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Also ich will nen Todesstern haben.



Jo würd ich auch nicht nein sagen. Problem wären nur die Kosten für die drölftausend Putzfrauen die man anstellen müsste


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Also ich nutze den Force-Reiniger von Darth, Inc. - man kann dann einfach die Macht benutzen, um alles zu säubern ^^


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo würd ich auch nicht nein sagen. Problem wären nur die Kosten für die drölftausend Putzfrauen die man anstellen müsste






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die reicht doch ^^


----------



## Olliruh (15. Januar 2013)

ICH WILL ENDLICH MEIN FUCKIN ABITUR


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> aber mal ernsthaft, glaubt ihr nicht das die atommächte satelliten im orbit haben, die mit taktischen sprengköpfen bestückt sind?




Also ich bin zwar n Fan von Verschwörungstheorien, aber die atomaren Sprengsätze sind wohl immer noch auf der Erde.


Der Rat der Schatten plant schließlich keinen Atombombeneinsatz, sondern einen großen Religionskrieg zwischen Fundamentalisten jedweder Religion.


----------



## LarsW (15. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Unglücklich verliebt? Schnaps hilft



Ja..aber ich kann nicht ständig betrunken sein.


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ja..aber ich kann nicht ständig betrunken sein.



oO noch ne prewacken, wacken und wacken aftershow gefeiert? ^^ oder 5 tage über neujahr breit?


----------



## Olliruh (15. Januar 2013)

kann schon


----------



## Davatar (15. Januar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ja..aber ich kann nicht ständig betrunken sein.





Olliruh schrieb:


> kann schon


Der Wille ist stark, aber das Fleisch schwach meinst Du?


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> aber mal ernsthaft, glaubt ihr nicht das die atommächte satelliten im orbit haben, die mit taktischen sprengköpfen bestückt sind?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Space_Cowboys

technich möglich ja ^^

vieleicht hat die iss auch versteckte abwehrsysteme

aber wir deutschen haben eh das coolste raumschiff 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gwsPLciYPyU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




ob der todestern gegegen die versammlung von raumschiffen hätte gewinnen können ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tLlAObjR-gs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der Wille ist stark, aber die Leber ist schwach meinst Du?



fixd


----------



## H2OTest (15. Januar 2013)

Kollegah und Farid Bang wir kommen im Mercedes Benz


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

bin ich eigtl der einzige, dem es ziemlich dämlich vorkommt, dass im me3 endkampf auf einmal alle jäger losgeschickt werden, wo die hauptflotte noch ewig weg is?
ich mein wer kann da noch anständig feuern? 


und statt todesstern sollten die lieber die executor bauen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2013)

SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSUPP





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dM5eVeC29nY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> bin ich eigtl der einzige, dem es ziemlich dämlich vorkommt, dass im me3 endkampf auf einmal alle jäger losgeschickt werden, wo die hauptflotte noch ewig weg is?
> ich mein wer kann da noch anständig feuern?
> 
> 
> und statt todesstern sollten die lieber die executor bauen



haben die im mittelalter doch auch gemacht erst bogenschützen schiessen lassen dann die infantrie und dann die bogenschützen weiterschiessen lassen

und wenn wir bei rumschiffen sind 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann lieber die


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

nääää andromeda näääää
leiber nova und omega kreuzer


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Januar 2013)

Wie wir bereits aus Ogame gelernt haben, benötigen wir zunächst erstmal leichte + schwere Lasergeschütze und dann die Ionentechnik für Ionengeschütze. Dann können wir auch Schlachtschiffe und Schlachtkreuzer bauen, sobald wir das Impuls- und den Hyperraumantrieb entwickelt haben. Der Weg zum Todesstern ist halt lang.^^


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

ich sach ja omega kreuzer reichen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wie wir bereits aus Ogame gelernt haben, benötigen wir zunächst erstmal leichte + schwere Lasergeschütze und dann die Ionentechnik für Ionengeschütze. Dann können wir auch Schlachtschiffe und Schlachtkreuzer bauen, sobald wir das Impuls- und den Hyperraumantrieb entwickelt haben. Der Weg zum Todesstern ist halt lang.^^




Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch...


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Januar 2013)

Wieso Erinnerungen?^^ 

Habe immer mal wieder aufgehört und völlig neu angefangen in mittlerweile 10 Universen und 7. Neubeginn mit zig Jahren Pause.

Derzeit habe ich sogar die höchste von mir je erreichte Punktzahl. Dabei spiele ich nichtmal aktiv, sondern logge nur alle paar Tage ein. Wurde alleine in meinem derzeitigen Universum schon 5 oder 6 mal geschrottet, weil ich mal wieder ne Woche über nicht eingeloggt habe und als letzte Tat zuvor alle Ressourcen zusammengeholt habe.

Mittlerweile bin ich wohl langsam ein sehr begehrtes Ziel für größere Raider, die nur meine Deff tot sehen wollen (>100.000 Raks > 500 Plasmen), um an die zig Millionen freiliegenden Ressourcen zu kommen ^^

Über 4Mio Punkte und völlig ziellos trifft irgendwie meinen Humor. Hab längst alles erreicht und genieße nur noch den zu oft ungestörten Ruhestand. Ich mein ... Ich bastle riesige Terraformer über Solarsatelliten Oo Und das auf dem Hauptplaneten, der 8 Galaxien von allen anderen meinen Planeten entfernt ist. Das ist der einzige Planet, der regelmäßig gespiot wird. Der Rest, gerade mein richtiger "Hauptplanet", wird in Ruhe gelassen, wahrscheinlich Angst vor nem Typ mit Rang 500 xD


----------



## Davatar (15. Januar 2013)

Ich: Hast Du neulich was an der Datenbank gemacht? Das Script läuft nicht mehr.
Er: Also bei mir läufts.
Ich: Ja hast Dus auch schonmal ausgeführt?
Er: ...
Ich: Also bist Du sicher, dass Du in den letzten Tagen nichts an der Datenbank gemacht hast?
Er: Ja ganz sicher, da hab ich schon ewig nichts mehr gemacht.
Ich: Hmm...ok dann muss es wohl an meinen Änderungen liegen, nur find ich den Fehler einfach nicht...

1 Tag später:
Ich: Ok ich hab den Fehler gefunden, Du hast am 11.01. Änderungen an der Datenbank durchgeführt und folgenden Fehler im Script eingebaut: ...
Ich: Achja und der letzte Freitag liegt echt noch im Zeitraum von "neulich", wenn heute Montag ist... 

Edit: Hmm...das sollte eigentlich in den Mensch ärgere Dich nicht-Thread ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wieso Erinnerungen?^^



War bei uns damals der Hit, wo es noch nicht Pay to win war. Immer in der Schulpause in den Computerraum gegangen und eingeloggt, eigene Clans erstellt und so nen Mist. War so mein erster Kontakt (neben WC3 MP) mit Online Multiplayer 

Nachdem ich 5 Millionen Punkte hatte und niedergebombt wurde, hab ich es gelassen.


----------



## Fritzche (15. Januar 2013)

Nervig sind bei Ogame auch die Clans die alle anderen in ihrem Universum wegrotzen auch gleich nach dem der Noobschutz weg ist...deswegen spiel ich auch nimmer  Vielleicht fang ich ja irgendwo nochmal an ^^


----------



## orkman (15. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Nervig sind bei Ogame auch die Clans die alle anderen in ihrem Universum wegrotzen auch gleich nach dem der Noobschutz weg ist...deswegen spiel ich auch nimmer  Vielleicht fang ich ja irgendwo nochmal an ^^



this! ... und ausserdem wurde mir das spiel zu zeitintensiv ... morgens frueh aufstehen weil die flotten zurueck kommen und man sie wieder wegschicken muss ... und dann gibs typen die nix anderes zu tun haben und es dann so schaffen dich x mal zu scannen und die timen es dann so dass deine flotte gecrasht wird 1 sekunde nach dem die deine reingekommen ist ... fuuuu!!!! ausserdem wurden komischerweise paar accs von ogame geloescht obwohl sie aktiv waren , keine ahnung was die da gemacht haben .... das alles zusammen reichte mir dann und ich hab aufgehoert


----------



## Firun (15. Januar 2013)

Nabend   

so ein Spiel habe ich auch mal gespielt, irgendwas mit Höhlenmenschen ..Ugga Agga glaub ich hieß es und das wurde mir auch zu Zeit-intensiv.

Ne Ne sowas ist nix für den ollen Firun.


----------



## Fritzche (15. Januar 2013)

@ Legendary ich hab die Threads vertauscht 


Und nein ich kann keine Uhr....Pisa sinkt immer weiter wozu brauch ich da ne Uhr ?


----------



## Davatar (15. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> @ Legendary ich hab die Threads vertauscht
> 
> 
> Und nein ich kann keine Uhr....Pisa sinkt immer weiter wozu brauch ich da ne Uhr ?


Um nach einem Flugzeugabsturz in der Sahara den Weg nach Hause zu finden, wenn Du auf Grund des Sonnenstandes rausfindest, wo Norden ist...ahja ich hoff Du hast keine Digitaluhr


----------



## Fritzche (15. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Um nach einem Flugzeugabsturz in der Sahara den Weg nach Hause zu finden, wenn Du auf Grund des Sonnenstandes rausfindest, wo Norden ist...ahja ich hoff Du hast keine Digitaluhr



Nö das würd ich aber glaub ich auch so nicht rausfinden ^^


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2013)

Ne er hat sicher so ne sprechende Uhr, die ihm die Zeit vorliest. Die hat ihn jetzt getrollt vorhin.


----------



## Fritzche (15. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ne er hat sicher so ne sprechende Uhr, die ihm die Zeit vorliest. Die hat ihn jetzt getrollt vorhin.



Ich hab eine die sagt immer EY DU ARSCHLOCH wenn jemand vorbeigeht


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mjj4wexWBhA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



#bestrapperof2013


----------



## Firun (15. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> #bestrapperof2013



Ja nee lass ma ..


----------



## orkman (15. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> #bestrapperof2013



wie die einen "kalt " macht , kann ich mir gut vorstellen ... mir laeufts jetzt noch immer kalt den ruecken runter


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2013)

Ist das ein Mann oder eine Frau?

BTW: HappyBeckmann und Vist haben epische Qualis. <3


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2013)

3Plusss ist auch wieder dabei <3


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2013)

Ich komm nich klar mit 3Plusss...seine Stimme ist zum kotzen.

Was ist denn nun mit Basti...angeblich krank und macht nicht beim VBT mit obwohl er ein Quali auf Youtube hat, das nebenbei gesagt auch ziemlicher kranker Scheiß ist.


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

und ihr dachtet weil ich hier so herablassend spamme guckt hier keiner mehr? HALLO?

ich pack gleich den ghettoblaster 1933 aus. dann wird hier mal aufgeräumt


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2013)

ich fühl mich so alt wenn ihr hier über jugendliche themen sprecht 

als ich so jung wie ihr wart habt ihr wohl noch 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mh85R-S-dh8

gehört ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich komm nich klar mit 3Plusss...seine Stimme ist zum kotzen.
> 
> Was ist denn nun mit Basti...angeblich krank und macht nicht beim VBT mit obwohl er ein Quali auf Youtube hat, das nebenbei gesagt auch ziemlicher kranker Scheiß ist.



bbb find ich zum kotzen. Der Typ geht mir so auf den Sack, sobald ich seine Visage sehe muss ich das Video beenden. Der geht gar nicht.


----------



## Firun (15. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich fühl mich so alt wenn ihr hier über jugendliche themen sprecht
> 
> als ich so jung wie ihr wart habt ihr wohl noch
> 
> ...



Dito ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich komm nich klar mit 3Plusss...seine Stimme ist zum kotzen.



D A N K E !

Endlich mal jemand, der meine Meinung teilt ...


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Weiß jemand, ob es Super Mario 64, Donkey Kong 64 oder andere bekannte Spiele für den Nintendo 64 in einer überarbeiteten Version in HD auch für die Wii U gibt?


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2013)

es gibt super mario bros für wiuu - aber kein donkey


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2013)

Hehe...ja ne 3Plusss ist einfach schrecklich und ich hab mir einiges von ihm angehört um frei von Vorurteilen zu sein. 

Hör mich grad durch die ganzen Qualis, meine Faves bis jetzt:

Gio, Happybeckmann, 4tune, Esmaticx   , Persteasy, Punch Arogunz und DirtyMaulwurf.


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> es gibt super mario bros für wiuu - aber kein donkey


Das meinte ich nicht. Ich möchte die alten Spiele spielen, wie sie damals waren - nur eben in HD und mit an die Wii U angepasste Steuerung ^^


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2013)

Homebrew auf die WiiU und N64 Emulator draufklatschen.

Klappt mit der Wii einwandfrei...ach huch Homebrew ist ja nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das meinte ich nicht. Ich möchte die alten Spiele spielen, wie sie damals waren - nur eben in HD und mit an die Wii U angepasste Steuerung ^^



Nö. Die neuste Version von M64 ist die DS Version.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hehe...ja ne 3Plusss ist einfach schrecklich und ich hab mir einiges von ihm angehört um frei von Vorurteilen zu sein.
> 
> Hör mich grad durch die ganzen Qualis, meine Faves bis jetzt:
> 
> Gio, Happybeckmann, 4tune, Esmaticx   , Persteasy, Punch Arogunz und DirtyMaulwurf.




(Basti), 4Tune, Beckmann, Lui vom Müll und Dollar John. Eigentlich die ganze Reimebude, bin froh, dass sowas auch mal aus meiner Heimatstadt stammen kann


----------



## Xidish (15. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> [media]...[/media]


Vor dem Video war mir den ganzen Tag schon schlecht.

Danke für das Video!
Nun ist mir nicht mehr schlecht - jetzt ist mir sogar übel.

Ich frage mich nur, wie es immer wieder Menschen schaffen, auf solche Videos zu stoßen.^^
Irgendwie ist mir sowas in all den Jahren noch nicht passiert.


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2013)

Auch wenns angeblich keine Quali ist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8CbUrKMpq0U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



BBB hat so abartige Punchlines...das ist halt einfach nur geil.


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Homebrew auf die WiiU und N64 Emulator draufklatschen.
> 
> Klappt mit der Wii einwandfrei...ach huch Homebrew ist ja nicht erlaubt.


Ja, aber ich kann auch mit Emulator auf dem PC spielen (man kann sogar mindestens 2 originale N64-Controller anschließen mit entsprechender Hardware) - nur ist das eben illegal ...


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, aber ich kann auch mit Emulator auf dem PC spielen (man kann sogar mindestens 2 originale N64-Controller anschließen mit entsprechender Hardware) - nur ist das eben illegal ...



Nur solange du keine Originalkopie des Spieles hast. Und wenns so illegal ist, würden nicht alle LPer die bekannt sind auf Emulatoren spielen.


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nur solange du keine Originalkopie des Spieles hast. Und wenns so illegal ist, würden nicht alle LPer die bekannt sind auf Emulatoren spielen.


Die haben bestimmt bestimmte Lizenzen von Nintendo ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die haben bestimmt bestimmte Lizenzen von Nintendo ^^



Hol dir auch eine!

Sag du bist total berühmt und so


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das meinte ich nicht. Ich möchte die alten Spiele spielen, wie sie damals waren - nur eben in HD und mit an die Wii U angepasste Steuerung ^^


Gibbet nicht, zumal die Donkey Kong Spiele (Country) set dem November nicht mehr für die Virtual Console zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nur solange du keine Originalkopie des Spieles hast.


Du musst allerdings die Sicherungskopie vom Origianl selber erstellt haben.


F*ck, doppelpost.... Sorry


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2013)

"ach komm schon harry. es wird niemand nach azkaban geschickt, weil er seine tante in die luft gejagd hat." und dann die lache dazu ich fall vom stuhl


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Januar 2013)

ich weis immer noch nich das Ende von Harry Potter. ^^


----------



## Firun (16. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen *gähn*  Erstmal ein zwölf Kaffee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (16. Januar 2013)

Nacken/Schulterschmerzen vom pumpen^^

Morgön


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> ich weis immer noch nich das Ende von Harry Potter. ^^




Es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> ich weis immer noch nich das Ende von Harry Potter. ^^


Tja, ich weiß es ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Januar 2013)

Na wenn ihr das sagt. ^^
Muss auch nurnoch den letzten Film sehen. Mit den Büchern hab ich mit dem vierten Teil aufgehört zu Gunsten von anderer Literatur.
Jetzt erstmal n Vorstellungsgespräch. Allerdings ohne mein Auto, das hat wahrscheinlich nen Motorschaden.
Dafür mit dem Wagen meiner Schwester. Da soll nur der Nockenwellensensor nen Fehler verursachen, sodass der Motor nicht hochzieht.
Also keine Autobahn, nur Landstraße. Wuhu.


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Gibbet nicht, zumal die Donkey Kong Spiele (Country) set dem November nicht mehr für die Virtual Console zu kaufen gibt.



Wieso net?


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Ich denke, ich rufe heute bei Nintendo an und frage mal nach ^^


----------



## ZAM (16. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich rufe heute bei Nintendo an und frage mal nach ^^



Naja, da Nintendo dir wahrscheinlich eh kein Statement geben wird *g* Spekulation: Es kommt irgendwann ein Kombipaket als Retail und HD-Remastered für die WiiU für 100+ Tacken ..  .. oder es gibt vielleicht Lizenzgekloppe mit RARE, bspw. dass bestimmte Titel nur im Lifecycle der Wii aber nicht WiiU verscherbelt werden durften, oder was weiß ich was es da alles noch für Möglichkeiten gibt.

Ich hab bei den NES- und SNES-Titeln aus Wii-Store mit LED-TVs aber ein ganz anderes Problem ... die starten nicht.  Es kommt irgendwas von wegen Auflösung nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Also Super Mario 64 gibt es z.B. zu kaufen für die Wii U für 10 Euro, allerdings ist das dann nicht in HD ^^

Und leider ist es wohl nicht möglich, die ROMs von den Spielen legal zu bekommen, um diese spielen zu können am PC ^^ Sollte Nintendo echt mal verkaufen die Dinger, gäbe sicher nicht wenige, die für 10 Euro Super Mario 64 kaufen würden, um es am PC spielen zu können in HD ^^ Emulatoren gibt es dafür ja schon ^^


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2013)

och armes zam. man sollte sich vllt nicht zu sehr an der vergangenheit klammern 
wobei mein pokemon red/donkey kong/ sm läuft immer noch bombastisch ^^


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Versuch mal, so alte Spiele auf einer 113 Zoll großen Leinwand (Diagonale) zu zocken ^^


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Versuch mal, so alte Spiele auf einer 113 Zoll großen Leinwand (Diagonale) zu zocken ^^



da wird das pixelzählen ja richtig einfach ^^


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Versuch mal, so alte Spiele auf einer 113 Zoll großen Leinwand (Diagonale) zu zocken ^^


Pfft, 113 Zoll...kauf Dir mal so ne Leinwand:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Zu viel Pizza gegessen, hab Bauchweh


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2013)

man kann nie zu viel pizza fressen!


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Zu viel Pizza gegessen, hab Bauchweh




Wer das sagt, isst auch kein Eis zum Nachtisch, "weil er satt ist".


Nachtisch passt immer. Es füllt die Lücken!


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> man kann nie zu viel pizza fressen!


Oh doch, wenn es fast schon wieder da rauskommt, wo es reingekommen ist, dann hat man wohl zu viel gegessen ^^

Muss heute noch Mathe machen =(


----------



## Fritzche (16. Januar 2013)

Moin...bin mit meinem Dödel Stick bis heute 0.00 Reduziert xD


Nervt aber schon kann grad so 3 Tabs offen haben -.-'


Naja xD Morgen nach der Arbeit wie gewohnt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2013)

Und ich gebe keinen F*ck auf 16 Takte.. yeah...


----------



## Reflox (16. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oh doch, wenn es fast schon wieder da rauskommt, wo es reingekommen ist, dann hat man wohl zu viel gegessen ^^



MAN HAT NIE GENUG PIZZA!


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

Naja, ist aber auch teuer beim Lieferservice ^^


----------



## Konov (16. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Naja, ist aber auch teuer beim Lieferservice ^^



Als mittelloser student bei mir im schnitt so 1 mal alle 1-2 Wochen ^^
meist am Wochenende 

Ofen hab ich keinen also gibts keine Billigpizza vom Discounter, nur vom bringdienst meiner wahl.

Ich lass mir mein Essen aber generell recht viel kosten, weil ich immer selbst koche.
Gemüse etc. kauf ich alles selbst, auf den mensafraß hab ich kein Bock. Da zahl ich gern 2-3 Euro mehr für. Macht sich auch beim Training bemerkbar ^^


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Als mittelloser student bei mir im schnitt so 1 mal alle 1-2 Wochen ^^
> meist am Wochenende
> 
> Ofen hab ich keinen also gibts keine Billigpizza vom Discounter, nur vom bringdienst meiner wahl.
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aczPDGC3f8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (16. Januar 2013)

10 Euro für eine 36 cm Pizza ist echt nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## Konov (16. Januar 2013)

OMG ^^

OMG FALSCHE UHRZEIT


----------



## Firun (17. Januar 2013)

Guten morgen *gähn* 
Wo ist mein kaffee schon wieder hin ...*blinzel*


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Januar 2013)

System.out.println("Hello World!");





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ZT8Xdes0Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Canaglius (17. Januar 2013)

Moin Moin   GÄÄÄHN!!!


----------



## orkman (17. Januar 2013)

yeah ... heute letztes schriftliche examen ... psychopathologie ... YOLO 
echt , was fuern scheiss muss man sich net alles antun ... geil ist dass ich gestern rausgefunden habe dass der herr freud die friend zone durch die sublimation erklaert xD


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es ist 4:01 Uhr und ich bin noch immer nicht wirklich müde. Und ich hab alles gemacht, um einzuschlafen, inklusive des Tipps mit der weißen Flüssigkeit - also ich hab Milch getrunken.






xynlovesit schrieb:


> Ob das wirklich Milch war...




Vieleicht war es Sahnebutter ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Januar 2013)

Sie glauben also, das Ihr Mandant, einer der reichsten und mächtigsten Personen der Erde, in der Nacht Verbrecher jagd und mit bloßer Faust zu Brei schlägt. Und sie wollen so jemanden erpressen? ... Viel Glück :-)


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

manchmal glaub ich ja doofkatze nimmt irgendetwas


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Januar 2013)

Das is wohl die tägliche Dosis Hollywood. ^^


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

ich komm nur die ganze zeit nicht auf den film....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

ahhh thx ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> manchmal glaub ich ja doofkatze nimmt irgendetwas



Ich wollte, es wäre so.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XgUxzOUcN6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


other rappers in vbt - do u evn try ?


----------



## H2OTest (17. Januar 2013)

So, neue Frisur und Bart weg  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Januar 2013)

chabos wissen wer der babos ist


----------



## Konov (17. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> So, neue Frisur und Bart weg



Oh geht aber stark in Richtung Neonazi *KLischee in den Raum werf*


----------



## H2OTest (17. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Oh geht aber stark in Richtung Neonazi *KLischee in den Raum werf*



mir egal


----------



## Legendary (17. Januar 2013)

Sieht scheiße aus aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Firun (17. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> So, neue Frisur und Bart weg



Das ist voll in Ordnung, sieht ordentlich und gepflegt aus  

PS: Diese kleinen Bilder die dort an der Wand hängen die hängen bei mir im Wohnzimmer


----------



## orkman (17. Januar 2013)

geiler hoodie H2O , ich find in letzter zeit keine schoenen mehr oder sie sind alle zu teuer


----------



## H2OTest (17. Januar 2013)

hat mir mein dad aus den usa mitgebracht 

ahja : kannst ja mal hier gucken http://www.eastbay.com/Mens/Training/Clothing/Sweatshirts/_-_/N-1pZ1dzZnfZf0?cm_REF=Sweatshirts


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (17. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (17. Januar 2013)

dumm ist dass manche leute auf 9gag jetzt meinen sie muessten hunde posten ... bloede viecher


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Januar 2013)

Und da merkt man das morgen Freitag ist und gestern zu einer Station versetzt wurde bei der die letzte Stunde der Arbeitszeit einfach mal freizeit ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> dumm ist dass manche leute auf 9gag jetzt meinen sie muessten hunde posten ... bloede viecher



ich seh keine köter


----------



## Reflox (17. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> dumm ist dass manche leute auf 9gag jetzt meinen sie muessten hunde posten ... bloede viecher



dumm ist, wer auf 9gag geht


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2013)

dumm ist wer inner schweiz lebt ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fLFAXvFYhsE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



geil ^^


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (17. Januar 2013)

Awwww <3


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Januar 2013)

Noch 21 Minuten und mir fällt nix ein.


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2013)

was ist den in 21 min ?


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Januar 2013)

Ist hier dicht under Nachtwschwärmer geht los.


----------



## orkman (17. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich seh keine köter



gestern war ich drauf und hab nur noch hundebilder gesehen und ich weiss dass es schon bilder gab die das angekuendigt haben ... weil die hundebesitzer ihre viecher auch mal da sehen wollen 
EDIT: mist verdammt ... seite offen gewesen und uhrzeit vergessen ... nicht hauen


----------



## Firun (18. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen .. Kaffee! Jetzt!


----------



## zoizz (18. Januar 2013)

*Kaffee hat*

Bin krankgeschrieben, habe mir aber Urlaub genommmen, um am Jahresende an die (nicht-krankfeiernde-Arbeiter) Prämie zu kommen - lohnt sich.
Also überlege ich jetzt, heute noch schnell in die alte Firma zu fahren, um den neuesten Tratsch zu erfahren und um das Elend, welches ohne mich zwangsläufig ausbrechen musste, ausschaut.
Mache ich das? Wirklich gute Ex-Kollegen sind eh nur noch 1-2 da, der Rest wanderte ebenfalls ab. Hach, ich weiss nicht ...


----------



## Davatar (18. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgeeeeeeen!<BR><BR>T-4 Wochen bis ich endlich wieder anständig Zeit zum zocken hab


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Januar 2013)

I made my coffee with RedBull today...
 After 10 minutes on the highway I realised I forgot my car.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Januar 2013)

Hehe, moin. Seite 700 wuhu. Und gleich Wochenende. =)


----------



## Noxiel (18. Januar 2013)

Yay!   

Toller Freitag (freier Tag). Bin 120km hin und 120km zurück gefahren und das nur um ein handgroßes Päckchen mit Serum zur Hyposensibilisierung abzuholen. Dann zerballert mit ein Sentry mein Raumschiff und ich muß durch's halbe Universum bügeln, um zum Stützpunkt zurückzukommen.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Januar 2013)

Jeden Tag eine gute Tat.


----------



## Konov (18. Januar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jeden Tag eine gute Tat.



Der hat doch schon über ne Million, also warscheinlich wird er grad von ihr geknattert


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2013)

vorhin warens noch 900000


----------



## Edou (18. Januar 2013)

Surprise Bitchez! Ich bin auch mal wieder anwesend. :< Scheiße so ein Leben mit Internet am Pc alle 2 Wochen. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Januar 2013)

Mann gehts mir scheiße >.< 
Offiziell empfinde ich den Grippevirus ab heute als das Unwort des Jahres 2013!


----------



## Konov (19. Januar 2013)

Tja ich hatte den Rotz die ganzen Weihnachtsferien über.... viele andere erwischt es jetzt.

Gute Besserung kann ich da nur sagen 

Und guten Morgen Ladies!

(FÖRSTER Zweiter IM WALD)


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Gute Besserung kann ich da nur sagen



Danke!
Ich hab so tolle Schmerzmittel, da geht das ein wenig 

*Novaminsulfon* ist ein Pyrazolon-Derivat und Schmerzmittel aus der Gruppe der nichtsauren Nichtopioid-Analgetika. Es besitzt unter diesen die höchste analgetische (schmerzlindernde) und antipyretische (fiebersenkende) Wirkung.

Das Zeug hat aber mal sau krasse Nebenwirkungen  Also kann diese haben.


----------



## Firun (19. Januar 2013)

Guten morgen *Kaffee in die Runde reich*


----------



## Xidish (19. Januar 2013)

Moin & Danke

*wiederneuenkaffeeinschütt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (19. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Moin & Danke
> 
> *wiederneuenkaffeeinschütt*



Hihihi cooles Bild


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

moin, und einmal ne grüne aule in die mitte setz *hatschi*


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

Sim City gibt es wohl auch im Single-Player-Modus nur mit Online-Zwang. Grund laut EA: Die Rechenleistung der PCs der Spieler ist nicht hoch genug, also wird einiges auf die EA-Server ausgelagert ...

Also das kann ich nun wirklich nicht glauben ...

Ich wette, dass die EA-Server zu schwach sein werden und das Spiel dann nicht richtig laufen wird ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Januar 2013)

Nen Kaffee wäre jetzt echt gut...


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich über den Kopierschutz beim neuen Sim City ärgern soll oder nicht. Wenn die Server richtig laufen, ist das nicht so schlimm, aber ich befürchte, dass dies nicht der Fall sein wird ...


----------



## H2OTest (19. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob ich mich über den Kopierschutz beim neuen Sim City ärgern soll oder nicht. Wenn die Server richtig laufen, ist das nicht so schlimm, aber ich befürchte, dass dies nicht der Fall sein wird ...



vorallem nicht bei dir - bei jedem anderen aber nicht bei dir


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> vorallem nicht bei dir - bei jedem anderen aber nicht bei dir


Hmm, so viel Pech wie ich da habe, könntest du natürlich Recht haben xD


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

boar das neue skyworld album von "two steps from hell" ist mal der hammer 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SJuu9fT9kgw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xw56FpRAPDY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3

auch wenn in seinem album paar drop the beat dubstep stücke sind


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> <3
> 
> auch wenn in seinem album paar drop the beat dubstep stücke sind



jau leider, aber die mehrheit guter musik überwiegt. einfach nur geilo 

na bloody, auch schon wach? schnarchnase


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Samstags gibts kein Mittagessen sondern Schlaf. ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

samstag mittagessen ist das wichtigste!


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

ich weiss weihnachten vorbei aber two steps from hell !!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SbOUjMhkIfQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



INSANE TEMPLE!!!!


----------



## H2OTest (19. Januar 2013)

Feuerwehr ist immer wieder lustig


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Die Post
> 
> regt mich auf. ~/5
> 
> ...








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uxX1kA-nhZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




@reflox 

Black Kill


----------



## Konov (19. Januar 2013)

So gleich zum besten Italiener der Stadt (subjektiv^^), dann zur neuen Flamme... und das mit neuer Fahrradkette.... das flutscht


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> das flutscht



und morgen dann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Insane Tendencies


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2013)

Frauen sind manchmal soooo scumbag, wollte gestern mit meiner Freundin Matrix 1-3 gucken, weil sie die noch nicht kannte (nuub) und unbedingt mal sehen wollte, und schläft dann nach dem ersten Teil ein...

GG


----------



## Xidish (19. Januar 2013)

Kann ich gut verstehen, man muß nicht alles kennen - erst recht nicht, wenn es auch noch langweilig ist. 

Das ist nicht scumbag - das ist völlig normal!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Okay youtube uploads könnten etwas länger dauern. *hust* Scheiß Leitung *hust*

Wenn im Video die Musik ausfällt is beim rendern was schief gelaufen oder? ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Frauen sind manchmal soooo scumbag, wollte gestern mit meiner Freundin Matrix 1-3 gucken, weil sie die noch nicht kannte (nuub) und unbedingt mal sehen wollte, und schläft dann nach dem ersten Teil ein...
> 
> GG



hab ich mal mit ner freundin und star wars gemacht. nach 3 std hat sie angefangen holz zu sägen. und mault mich voll wieso ich sie nicht geweckt habe..... weiber


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2013)

Nehm ich ihr ja  nicht Übel, war auch schon 2 Uhr oder sowat, naja 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCD14IrOcIs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Auch gestern noch gesehen, wo sie dann eh schon schlief. So ein genialer Film, in jeder Hinsicht. Story, der Twist, Schauspieler, Musik, Setting.


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

du haste gerade die erste regel gebrochen !

12 Monkeys
Existenz
Dark City
Brügge sehen und sterben
Butterfly Effekt
Lucky Number Slevin
in china essen sie hunde
sucker punch
thursday

passen zu dem fightclub genre ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2013)

Auf den Kommentar hab ich gewartet


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

und wrynn auch. euch sollte man kielholen! arrrrr


----------



## iShock (19. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nehm ich ihr ja  nicht Übel, war auch schon 2 Uhr oder sowat, naja
> 
> 
> 
> ...



den twist fand ich leider etwas leicht offensichtlich x_x und auch ansonsten leicht overhyped der film


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Darum guckt man solche Filme beim ersten mal nicht nüchtern ishock ^.-

Vanilla Sky hat auch nen tollen twist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=engi5VGVYdE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(trailer wir erst ab der hälfte interessant)


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

es gibt so viele filme, die man beim ersten mal besser nicht nüchtern guckt....


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wenn im Video die Musik ausfällt is beim rendern was schief gelaufen oder? ^^


Welche Musik? Welches Programm nutzt du?


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> es gibt so viele filme, die man beim ersten mal besser nicht nüchtern guckt....







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qlcsz2yT1Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PTEm2EwpUAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




zum bsp ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

ohja, ich hab mich so beömmelt


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Hab nen Video probeweise mit Musik hinterlegt. (aus Heros vs Villains) 
Sony Veges pro 12
Hab das Video nochmal als .avi gerendert und die Musik funzt. Is aber 60GB groß geworden, ups.
Naja sollange meine upload Geschwindigkeit so bleibt kann ich eh nur kurze, gut komprimierte Videos hochladen.


edit: Thursday kann ich bestätigen. =D

wer war nochmal für mehr Hunde im Forum?




Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=swmuqGWgZCc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

bin mal dann in steam die leute kreativ umbringen und es wie ein unfall aussehen lassen ^^


----------



## zoizz (19. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> du haste gerade die erste regel gebrochen !
> 
> 12 Monkeys
> Existenz
> ...



Also nachdem "God bless America" mir wirklich gut gefallen hat (nicht erwartet "befriedigend", aber vortrefflich aufzeigend) arbeitete ich diese Liste oben ab - nur um festzustellen: F*ck, kenn ich schon alles - bis auf Brügge.
Wobei ich Butterfly Effekt und Lucky Number Slevin vom Twist (sagt man das jetzt so?) absolut empfehlen muss!


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Hab nen Video probeweise mit Musik hinterlegt. (aus Heros vs Villains)
> Sony Veges pro 12
> Hab das Video nochmal als .avi gerendert und die Musik funzt. Is aber 60GB groß geworden, ups.
> Naja sollange meine upload Geschwindigkeit so bleibt kann ich eh nur kurze, gut komprimierte Videos hochladen.
> ...


Sony Vegas Pro 12 hast du natürlich gekauft? 

Wenn die Musik in der Vorschau da ist, aber im Video nicht, dann weiß ich auch nicht ^^ Wenn das Video 60 GB groß wird, dann hast du was falsch gemacht ^^ Falsche Exporteinstellungen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2013)

Sucker Punch war für mich so ein Film, der schön aussah. Das wars. Mir ist nix hängen geblieben, der Film hatte eigentlich so viel Potenzial...

Den würde ich nicht mit Fight Club in Verbindung bringen...


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

ist für mich genre wtf filme ^^

und der ost war episch ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GsNhedbNA2A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7U9f1Rrhz9w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



immer noch gänsehaut bei dem 2 liedern weil ich da an die filmszenen denken muss


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> bin mal dann in steam die leute kreativ umbringen und es wie ein unfall aussehen lassen ^^



wobei denn? sach an, hab leider nur mw2 


@ zoizz. also brügge muss man gesehen habe. der film ist echt nicht jedem seiner! aber ich fand ihn genial


----------



## zoizz (19. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CS5gr3T2gPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



DAS ist richtig gut. Dadurch konnte ich mich ein wenig an Dubsteb gewöhnen ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2013)

ich bekomme bei jeder art von dubstep immer noch das übeslte brechen.....
muse habens sich versaut, two steps from hell zum glück nicht....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Januar 2013)

Natürlich gebe ich 630 Euro für ein professionelles Videoschnittprogramm aus und produziere damit unwissentlich 60GB große Videos, die mit meiner upload rate eine Woche lang bei youtube hochgeladen werden müssen.
Ne mal ehrlich, ich hab keine Ahnung von den richtigen Einstellungen ich versuch nur durch try and error n Video mit Sound und annehmbarer Bildquali herzustellen was unter 1GB groß ist.
Die Software ist natürlich Trialversion, ich hab mich nur für Sony Vegas entschieden da ich mit dem Programm schon ein wenig Erfahrung gesammelt hatte.



Sucker Punch. Covern die einfach The Smiths - Asleep. tss





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-CGIii_eTOk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2013)

@aun

hitman absolution


----------



## Xidish (19. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> es gibt so viele filme, die man beim ersten mal besser nicht nüchtern guckt....


Es gibt auch Filme, die sollte man nie nüchtern sehen. 
z.B. die Filmreihe der Cheech und Chong

*edit:* argh, nicht auf die Zeit geschaut ...


----------



## Firun (20. Januar 2013)

moin moin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Januar 2013)

Morgähn! Jetzt erstmal schön mein Weihnachtsgeschenk genießen, Starbucks Kaffee aus meiner French Press :>


----------



## zoizz (20. Januar 2013)

Warum nur denke ich jetzt schon an die Arbeit vom Montag? .... 
Ich hab doch noch den ganzen Sonntag vor mir o,O


moinmoin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (20. Januar 2013)

Morgööööööööööön


----------



## H2OTest (20. Januar 2013)

hmm wer macht jetzt was mit mir?


----------



## H2OTest (20. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Geil


----------



## Konov (20. Januar 2013)

Das is echt geil....


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2013)

morgen ihr luschen!


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2013)

hat das fahrad schneeketten ?


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2013)

wozu schneeketten? wenn ich an meine alten dunlops denke, braucht man sowas nicht. nur das richtige profil


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2013)

jemand da der django unchained im kino sah ?

angeblich wird im film öfters neger gesagt als in farcry 3 geflucht ^^


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2013)

kommt im englischen um einiges besser. und ja das stimmt


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2013)

wo du ihn gesehen hast - gabs auch wieder nackte füsse zu sehen ? tarantino hat ja einen fuss fetish und deshalb regelmässig nackt füsse szenen in seinem film ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t2Ru_K0n73w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



war im kino damals genial da hat das ganze kino gelacht ^^

mal die tage noch schauen das ich es ins kino schaffe ^^


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2013)

muahahahaha. anthony bourdain - boston. ich brech ab. die versoffenste folge von allen. ich mein der typ trinkt ja schon nicht wenig, aber DIE folge


----------



## Arosk (20. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bester post seit es 9gag gibt


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2013)

* Otfried Preußlers "Die kleine Hexe": Verlag streicht "wichsen" aus Kinderbuch*



http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/literatur/nach-neger-verlag-streicht-auch-wichsen-aus-der-kleinen-hexe-a-876749.html


----------



## Fritzche (20. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> * Otfried Preußlers "Die kleine Hexe": Verlag streicht "wichsen" aus Kinderbuch*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.spiegel.d...e-a-876749.html



Fail ^^ Haben wohl noch nie von Schuhwichse gehört ??? ^^ Die sollen mal schauen was es für Bezeichnungen in alter Deutscher Schreibung alles gibt  18 jahrhundert rum


----------



## Xidish (21. Januar 2013)

Moin zusammen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ... nun geht's auf, erst mal bei 4 Einrichtungen Schnee schippen - ist ja heute genug da.


----------



## Firun (21. Januar 2013)

Moin moin zusammen


----------



## Fritzche (21. Januar 2013)

Morgen...eindeutig gestern noch zu lange geschrieben *schnorchel* Aber gute Ideen muss man festhalten...


----------



## Davatar (21. Januar 2013)

Moin!
Nix schlafen getut -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LarsW (21. Januar 2013)

Morgen!
Immerhin eine kurze Woche,da Donnerstag/Freitag Berufsschule ist.Nee,wat schön!


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Januar 2013)

Rösler hat offenbar gerade der Parteispitze angeboten, zurückzutreten. 

Brüderle soll übernehmen.



Nachdem er es bereits mehrfach nicht geschafft hat, die Partei entgültig hinzurichten, ist dies der logische Schritt. Funktioniert ja schließlich auch beim Berliner Flughafen.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Januar 2013)

Einslive misst sich gerade mit Shell um herauszufinden, wer besser abzockt. Shell nimmt ja jetzt Geld für Luft. Einslive versucht gerade, Schnee zu verkaufen, 1,20 € pro Kilo. :-)


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2013)

teh fuck? ^^ 

man es könnte ruhig mal mehr schnein und friern. will auch mit schlittschuh auffe arbeit


----------



## Xidish (21. Januar 2013)

Immer noch nicht den Edit-Button gefunden?!


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Immer noch nicht den Edit-Button gefunden?!




Doch, aber war Absicht, schließlich wollte ich mal das Thema pushen, mir passierte hier so wenig. 

Hier darf ich das ja, weil keine Diskussion anhängig ist. Ansonsten darf ZAM mich aber auch gerne berichtigen oder den Bestrafungsschlägel rausholen^^


----------



## Wynn (21. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Bestrafungsschlägel



zam ist nicht für die bestrafung zuständig - dafür haben sie einen festangestellten bestrafer !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Januar 2013)

Die Klischees über das Ruhrgebiet halten sich ziemlich hartnäckig, und jahrelang habe ich sehr viel Energie auf den Versuch verschwendet, sie zu widerlegen. Heute sage ich mir: Scheiß drauf! Wenn ihr den ganzen Mist glauben wollt, bitteschön. Überhaupt geht es darum, als Einheimischer ein entspanntes Verhältnis zu diesen Klischees zu entwickeln. Ich persönlich reise mittlerweile durchs Land und sage jedem, der es nicht hören will: »Ja, das stimmt alles. Wir leben wirklich unter Tage. Die Häuser oben sind nur Attrappen. Wir kommen praktisch nur für so quasi-religiöse Zusammenkünfte wie meine Lesungen an die Oberfläche. Unsere Kinder kommen wirklich mit der Grubenlampe an der Stirn zur Welt. Und wir haben natürlich alle noch einen alten Förderkorb in der Küche, da wird morgens die Familie hineingetrieben, dann geht es in einem Affentempo auf tausend Meter Tiefe, und dann wird zum Frühstück an der leckeren Kohle geschleckt!« 



»Stopp!«, rufen dann die Bedenkenträger. »Ist es nicht total peinlich, sich immer noch auf dieses überkommene Malochertum zu berufen?« 



Gegenfrage: Ist es nicht viel peinlicher, sich selbst immer noch zu Blasmusik auf den Arsch und auf die Schuhe zu hauen, obwohl man auch seit hundert Jahren keine Kuh mehr auf die Alm getrieben hat?


----------



## H2OTest (21. Januar 2013)

und sie schießen wieder den Vogel ab 

http://www.chip.de/news/SimCity-Beta-EA-droht-mit-Sperrung-von-Origin_59987477.html?fb_pid=1358786575&fbc=fb-fanpage-chip-main


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2013)

oh man dredd ist so geil. so sinnfrei, brutal. genau mein geschmack ^^


----------



## Firun (21. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> zam ist nicht für die bestrafung zuständig - dafür haben sie einen festangestellten bestrafer !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Fischer als Bestrafer.. joar könnte ich mir vorstellen


----------



## zoizz (21. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> * Otfried Preußlers "Die kleine Hexe": Verlag streicht "wichsen" aus Kinderbuch*
> 
> http://www.spiegel.d...e-a-876749.html



Absolut dagegen. Auch den Vorschlag, politisch unkorrekte Begriffe umzuschreiben, missfällt mir. Der politische Blickwinkel ändert sich dauernd und oft, das literarische Kunstwerk, das hinterlassene geistige Schaffenstum verliert dadurch eindeutig seinen Zeitgeist, seinen Geschmack, sein look-and-feel der Entstehungszeit.
Wenn man damit jetzt anfängt, wer weiss dann zu sagen, wo man aufhören soll?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Wrynn schrieb:


> du haste gerade die erste regel gebrochen !
> 
> 12 Monkeys
> Existenz
> ...


btw gestern abend irgendwo auf Sky doch tatsächlich Brügge - sehen und sterben geschaut. War ganz ok, aber definitiv nicht in einer Klasse mit den anderen Filmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2013)

brügge kann man auch nicht mit den filmen vergleichen. auch sollte man das mit den anderen untereinander nicht tun. die haben alle ihren eigen stil und sind eben nicht vergleichbar.
und trotzdem ist es ein super film


----------



## H2OTest (22. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Achja... Humor ist auch ganz schwer hier im Forum. Ich mein ich kann auch nicht in der Firmenkantine zum Koch sagen, dass man bei dem Fraß hier gleich ne Tiefkuehlpizza lutschen kann. Das geht natuerlich nicht.. ja, aber bei sowas. Meine Guete. Ich sag ja immer, virtuelles Geld zu haben oder nicht, ist ein ganz grosser Unterschied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was macht man son quatsch auch? trotz meines nicht immer ganz korrekten verhaltens habe ich sone Post noch nicht gekriegt


----------



## Davatar (22. Januar 2013)

Morgeeeeen!

Nach 13 Stunden Schlaf fühl ich mich irgendwie...wach


----------



## Konov (22. Januar 2013)

moinsen


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> brügge kann man auch nicht mit den filmen vergleichen. auch sollte man das mit den anderen untereinander nicht tun. die haben alle ihren eigen stil und sind eben nicht vergleichbar.
> und trotzdem ist es ein super film




*zustimm*


Schönen Bonjourno wünsch ich.


----------



## Davatar (22. Januar 2013)

Hachja, Brügge sehn und sterben *nostalgischwerd*
Ich glaub eines Tages werd ich auch mal nach Brügge gehn


----------



## schneemaus (22. Januar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Absolut dagegen. Auch den Vorschlag, politisch unkorrekte Begriffe umzuschreiben, missfällt mir. Der politische Blickwinkel ändert sich dauernd und oft, das literarische Kunstwerk, das hinterlassene geistige Schaffenstum verliert dadurch eindeutig seinen Zeitgeist, seinen Geschmack, sein look-and-feel der Entstehungszeit.
> Wenn man damit jetzt anfängt, wer weiss dann zu sagen, wo man aufhören soll?
> 
> 
> ...



/sign. Demnächst heißt es dann, dass in Klassikern wie "Die Räuber" oder "Faust" (von letzterem mag man halten, was man will, ich mag's auch nicht) die Sprache nicht mehr zeitgemäß und teilweise politisch inkorrekt ist, und dann werden solche Bücher auch umgeschrieben, oder was... 

Guten Morgen übrigens. Ich werd jetzt hier n bissl aufräumen und mich dann schön unter die heiße Dusche stellen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2013)

Grad 1 1/2 Stunden Tortur beim Arzt... Blutdruck gemessen, Blut abgenommen, EKG -.-

"Bluthochdruck? Wie alt sind sie denn?"
"21"
*stille* 


Nu hab ich irgendwelche Tabletten bekommen, hach ja ein hoch auf die Ärzte.


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hachja, Brügge sehn und sterben *nostalgischwerd*
> Ich glaub eines Tages werd ich auch mal nach Brügge gehn




Brügge isn Scheiß-Kaff 

Es gibt übrigens einen neuen Film, 7 Psychos, läuft vielleicht sogar noch derzeit im Kino. Gleicher Regisseur, in etwa gleiches "Genre", einfach richtig schön durchgeknallt.


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grad 1 1/2 Stunden Tortur beim Arzt... Blutdruck gemessen, Blut abgenommen, EKG -.-
> 
> "Bluthochdruck? Wie alt sind sie denn?"
> "21"
> ...



wir könnten uns ergänzen shika ^^

ich leide an Hypotonie

und doofkatze 

http://www.kinokontrovers.de/news-detail/13/kino-kontrovers-nr-14-god-bless-america-ab-14-februar-2013-auf-dvd-und-blu-ray



> Frank reicht's! Geschieden ist er und seit kurzem arbeitslos; nun diagnostiziert der Arzt auch noch einen Hirntumor. Der Mittvierziger sieht nur noch einen Weg &#8211; sich vor dem Fernseher per Großkaliber den Kopf wegzublasen. Hätten sie nicht gerade eine dieser bescheuerten Realityshows gezeigt, wäre es wahrscheinlich dazu gekommen. Stattdessen erkennt Frank seine ultimative Bestimmung: Er muss die Welt vom heuchlerischen Abschaum befreien. Beauty-Queens, radikale Prediger, Falschparker, Casting-Stars &#8211; sie alle sollen sterben! Schwer bewaffnet begibt sich der zornige Mann auf einen blutigen Kreuzzug gegen die Dummheit, der ihn kreuz und quer durch das Land der begrenzten Unmöglichkeiten führt. Mit von der Partie ist die sechzehnjährige Roxy, sein größter Fan &#8230;



kommt endlich mitte februar zu uns


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Januar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich total zusammengeschnitten, schließlich wird in Deutschland kein Tontaubenschießen mit Kindern (erste Szene?!) gezeigt.


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

> Die Satire God Bless America von Bobcat Goldwaith (World's Greatest Dad)
> ist ein bissiger Kommentar auf die amerikanische Gesellschaft, lässt
> sich in Teilen aber auch gut auf andere Länder übertragen. Zwar wird die
> Intention mit klar erkennbarer Ironie und Galgenhumor verdeutlicht,
> ...



denk mal zählt als bildungs/kunstfilm weil wenn ich mir die anderen filmen von kino kotrovers anschaue die auch alle als kunstfilm zählten und nicht als kinofilm ^^


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

also ich hab mir god bless america angeschaut. einfach herrlich. der humor ist so schwarz, wie mein kaffe. und die bedienten klischees einfach köstlich. trotzdem recht harte kost


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

four lions war auch ganz witzig der anfang und die mitte nur das ende hat den film versaut weil die versuchten ernst zu werden und eine botschaft rüberzubringen ^^


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

ich hab mich beim ende gerade beömmelt ^^ 

es ist falsch franzose zu sein!


----------



## Doofkatze (22. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> four lions war auch ganz witzig der anfang und die mitte nur das ende hat den film versaut weil die versuchten ernst zu werden und eine botschaft rüberzubringen ^^




Jap ...

Die Terroristenvideos haben was^^

Wir sind gerade genau in meinem "Genre"


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

uwe boll hat es mit postal genau richtig gemacht

ich mein der film war

böse
geschmackslos
pervers
two girls 1 cup easter egg
hatte nazis
hatte terroisten
hatte sinnlose gewalt
hatte nochmehr sinnlose übertriebene gewalt
hatte ein wtf ende
hatte in wtf anfang

aber der film hat von anfang bis ende unterhaltungswert wenn man auf schwarze nicht politisch korrekte komödien steht ^^


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

ist auch der einzige boll film der durchgeht


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

Bloodrayne Spio/JK
Bloodrayne: The Third Reich

waren auch gute verfilmungen eines Videospiels für Boll 

und bei farcry hat er es auch halt versucht 

während bei schwerter des königs ich erst später rausfand das es ein boll film war, weil das war ja sein normalster film ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2013)

Wer noch mehr Spaß haben will schaut die Boll Filme mit Audiokommentar von ihm. Da beleidigt er 99 % der Zeit die Schauspieler, wie schlecht sie ja eigentlich sind


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

das erinnert mich an die audiokommentar spur von kevin smith ^^

beim film chasing amy wo er immer das sage "fuck dvd" als er noch auf die laser disc damals gesetzt hat ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2013)

Bei Tara Reid in Alone in the dark (grauenhafter Film) war es auch klasse, da hatte Uwe Boll sie so extrem beleidigt, dass sie unterbelichtet ist und einfach keine schauspielerische Qualitäten hat  Und er hatte sie nur wegen dem Aussehen rein genommen...


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

jemand hier an borderlands 2 zocken ?

spiel ja sirene aber irgendwie tue ich mir schwer wird das später mit der noch leichter ?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2013)

Mit dem Sniper krieg ich auch dauernd auf die Schnauze. Immer chön auf Waffen achten, bei mir haben minimal bessere Waffen extrem viel ausgemacht.


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

*Titten*
*Brüste*
*Glocken*​Danke jetzt wo ich eure aufmerksamkeit habe - die chatbox ist jetzt auch via Forum ereichbar in der menüleiste shoutbox anklicken


----------



## Davatar (22. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> jemand hier an borderlands 2 zocken ?
> 
> spiel ja sirene aber irgendwie tue ich mir schwer wird das später mit der noch leichter ?





Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mit dem Sniper krieg ich auch dauernd auf die Schnauze. Immer chön auf Waffen achten, bei mir haben minimal bessere Waffen extrem viel ausgemacht.


Hab den Soldaten gewählt und spiel ihn (wie in Borderlands 1 auch schon) grösstenteils als Sniper. Der ist so völlig imba ^^


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

soldaten sind in jedem spiel beste klasse


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

besser kann der tag doch net werden ... sc2 hots trailer rausgekommen und dann auch noch jetzt für TESO beta angemeldet ... was will man mehr


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

hots end video wurde doch eh schon vor jahren geleaked 
brauchst nicht mehr spielen


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> hots end video wurde doch eh schon vor jahren geleaked



hae ?
ausserdem , ich spiels net wegen der geschichte ...

und hab gerade den TESO trailer gesehen ... heilige scheisse ist der auch geil


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

teso seite down ^^

sehe ich das richtig das wir die welt von morrorwind,oblvion und skyrim ablaufen ?


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> teso seite down ^^
> 
> sehe ich das richtig das wir die welt von morrorwind,oblvion und skyrim ablaufen ?



ka ... ich bin komischerweise durch buffed oder so ne seite als einer der ersten auf die seite gekommen ... 10 min spaeter kam erst der link auf facebook
da war mal einmal ne gamingseite schneller als die grossen narichtenverbreiter twitter und/oder facebook

edit: ... war durch pc games auf fb wo ich drauf gekommen bin , aber teso englisch auf fb hatte es schon 12 min frueher geschrieben und habs net gesehen


----------



## Magogan (22. Januar 2013)

Die im Voraus bezahlte Spielzeit für meinen WoW-Account ist heute abgelaufen ^^ Mal sehen, wann ich den Account wieder reaktiviere ... Hab aber in letzter Zeit fast gar nicht gespielt ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Januar 2013)

Teso! Beta! Anmelden! Omfg.

btw.

iG      2   -  0     AG ,sag ich doch =)


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> iG 2 - 0 AG ,sag ich doch =)



jup und mvp hat auch gewonnen...und hab auch nix gewettet ...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Januar 2013)

IG gegen AG hab ich den Anfang gesehen. AG hat einen Drachen gegen 2 Türme(top) und einen Kill getradet. Da war mir schon klar in welche Richtung das läuft. Ein paar gewonnene Teamfight und einen Baron für IG später hab ich dann aufgehört zu gucken.^^

Teso beta like wtf.

Completing all the optional sections will significantly increase your chances of being selected for beta participation. 

 This is your current closed beta selection chance rating: 
Excellent
Warum is der "Complete Beta Application" Button grau. Ich will da draufklicken können. AHHHH! 

edit: Okay unten war ein captcha, das interessanterweise nicht sichtbar war. Erst als ich die Page aktualisiert habe. Musste alles nochmal eingeben. Aber egal. TESO !!!!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q2_RR7ijFkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh Gott ich sterbe


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

what the f*ck?


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oh Gott ich sterbe



alter die outtakes sind ja mal echt geil 
ich dachte giga tv gibs nicht mehr oder was ist das ?


----------



## Magogan (22. Januar 2013)

Wann macht buffed den YouTube-Videoplayer im Forum mal richtig? Nicht einmal Vollbild funktioniert ... Und warum ist der überhaupt noch in 4:3?


----------



## Legendary (22. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aSPZ1uJBT84

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Lied macht so bock, Kollegahs Flow ist einfach zu geil.


----------



## Fritzche (22. Januar 2013)

Nabend ihr Nasen ^^


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

und legendary verwechselt immer noch den musikthread mit dem gumo... *ghettoblaster1933auspack*


----------



## Fritzche (22. Januar 2013)

nen Ghettoblaster von 1933 ????? Volksfunk oder was ?


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

nein nicht den...


----------



## Fritzche (22. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nein nicht den...



Nimm Besser den von 1936...der hat schon Sportprogramm


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

themenwechsel ?

wann werden die usa die weltherrschafft an sich reissen ? und wie ? 
sind es die illuminati , anonymous , obama selbst oder doch einfach nur mcdonalds ? los ...


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> illuminati


illuminati als anagramm:
www.itanimulli.org


sagt wohl alles


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> anonymous



Die Leute von Anonymous schaffen es ja nicht mal bei Mutti ausm Keller zu ziehen.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die Leute von Anonymous schaffen es ja nicht mal bei Mutti ausm Keller zu ziehen.



so wie du?


----------



## Legendary (22. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und legendary verwechselt immer noch den musikthread mit dem gumo... *ghettoblaster1933auspack*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Soviel dazu...


----------



## orkman (22. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die Leute von Anonymous schaffen es ja nicht mal bei Mutti ausm Keller zu ziehen.



haengt davon ab ... ich hab ein buch mit ?insiderwissen? gelesen was echt sehr geil war und ich daher erst einmal einen einblick in die ganze sache bekam ... klar sind manche oder alle davon komisch drauf aber ihre ziele sind doch ehrenwert auch wenns am anfang nur ums trollen ging 
ich finde es erstaunlich wenn ein 20 jaehriger die groessten firmen der welt trollt und die nix tun koennen ... und sie schlussendlich nur geschnappt wurden durch einen verraeter in ihren reihen -.-
und was sie weiterhin tun finde ich auch bemerkenswert ... die meisten menschen beschweren sich aber tun nix , oder marschieren irgendwo auf bruellen nen nachmittag lang dass etwas ihnen nicht passt und dem staat gehts weiterhin am arsch vorbei und zieht sein ding durch ...
durch die mittel von anonymous kamen teils dinger ans licht die man so sonst nicht erfahren haette ... und das dank den kellenkindern wie du sie nennst ...

das ganze ist nur meinung ... aber meinen respekt haben sie diese "kellerkinder"

zum topic:also ich tippe ja auf mcdonalds .... weltweit vorhanden ... tun so kinderlieb etc ....

EDIT: geiles bild legend  passt zur serie


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> themenwechsel ?
> 
> wann werden die katzen die weltherrschafft an sich reissen ? und wie ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Januar 2013)

Amerika wird nie die Weltherrschaft haben. Wenn überhaupt 1% der amerikanischen Privatpersonen  die in den Firmenleitungen der einflussreichsten Firmen der Welt sitzen. Der Amerikaner an sich wird davon nichts haben.


----------



## Davatar (22. Januar 2013)

Edit: FT...mist ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> so wie du?



Ich bin noch nicht 25, da ist das noch normal xD


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

wenigstens isser ehrlich 



muahahaha ich liebe hearts of iron 3. wie gerade 12 millionen soldaten und panzer den russen überrennen ,
aber ich nur 2 mio brauche um den tommy platt zu machen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2013)

Wieder Schießerei in den USA, diesmal Houston Lone Star College...

mal schauen was er diesmal vorher gezockt hat...


----------



## Firun (22. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieder Schießerei in den USA, diesmal Houston Lone Star College...
> 
> mal schauen was er diesmal vorher gezockt hat...




Ja darauf wird es wieder hinaus laufen, ich lieber will keinen Tipp abgeben welches Spiel dieses mal mit Schuld bekommt, so langsam kann man eh nicht mehr daneben liegen .. .


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

Ich finde, das mit den Waffengesetzen hätte man nicht öffentlich machen sollen. Jetzt rennt jeder nochmals in die Schule um alles abzuknallen, weil man ja nacher keine Automatikwaffen mehr hat.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Januar 2013)

Das kommt davon wenn man denkt Pommes sei Gemüse, weil es ja schließlich aus Kartoffeln is.


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2013)

nene pizza ist bei den amis per gesetz gemüse


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Januar 2013)

Ne Pizza is doch Brot. ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

Mit Gemüse drauf


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Januar 2013)

Ein ausgewogenes Mittagessen in einer amerikanischen Schulkantine ist dann.

Pommes (alias Gemüse)

Pizza (alias Brot)

und Chickennuggets als Hauptmahlzeit.

Wenn man sich schon so gesund von Gemüse und Brot ernährt kann man sich ruhig ein paar Chickennuggets gönnen.




Kein wunder das die Amok laufen.


----------



## Magogan (22. Januar 2013)

Jetzt hab ich Hunger, vielen Dank ...


----------



## Firun (22. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ein ausgewogenes Mittagessen in einer amerikanischen Schulkantine ist dann.
> 
> Pommes (alias Gemüse)
> 
> ...



Und die Donuts, was ist mit den Donuts?


----------



## zoizz (22. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wieder Schießerei in den USA, diesmal Houston Lone Star College...
> 
> mal schauen was er diesmal vorher gezockt hat...



Wo hast denn die News her?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Januar 2013)

Achja. Der Donut als Dessert natürlich. Wahrscheinlich auch das einzige was nicht tiefgekühlt war vorher. =)


----------



## Legendary (22. Januar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wo hast denn die News her?



N24, NTV usw.?


Der Typ hat sicherlich Minecraft gezockt - das hatten wir nämlich noch nie.

Terroristen essen Brot, verbietet Brot!!!!!1elf


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Januar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wo hast denn die News her?



CNN

http://news.blogs.cn...lege/?hpt=hp_t3

soll wohl mehr als ein Täter sein


----------



## Firun (22. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> N24, NTV usw.?
> 
> 
> Der Typ hat sicherlich Minecraft gezockt - das hatten wir nämlich noch nie.
> ...



Brot war mir persönlich ja schon immer suspekt


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Brot war mir persönlich ja schon immer suspekt






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (22. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


oh verdammt Zeit überschritten


----------



## LarsW (23. Januar 2013)

Morgen..´ne richtig dicke Erkältung und trotzdem heute 10 Stunden arbeiten.
Hab´ich bock.


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

jau morgen ...
schlecht geschlafen, kopf aua und magen streikt auch ... was kann das sein ...jawohl ... in 2-3 stunden mündliches examen vor ner jury an professoren ...
kann man mich net einfach erschiessen .... wäre humaner ...

augen zu und durch oder wie mans anders sagen kann ... " let'z fetz sagte der noob und sprang in den kugelhagel"


----------



## schneemaus (23. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen ihr da *wink*


----------



## Davatar (23. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Cameron meint, die Engländer sollen bis 2015 über den Verbleib in der EU abstimmen :O


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2013)




----------



## xynlovesit (23. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist ja sehr eindeutig :b


----------



## schneemaus (23. Januar 2013)

Hab eben mein Abizeugnis rausgekramt, weil ich's kopieren und beglaubigen lassen muss... Gott, was schlechte Noten


----------



## xynlovesit (23. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Gott, was schlechte Noten




Alles nur 2er und 2- gell? :b Gott... was fuer schlechte Noten!


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Cameron meint, die Engländer sollen bis 2015 über den Verbleib in der EU abstimmen :O



was erwartest du noch von dieser welt, außerhalb von angiecountry: der tommy will sein eigenes ding innerhalb einer gemeinschaft, der türke bepöbelt und wird handgreiflich gegenüber deutschen soldaten, katholische kliniken lehnen vergewaltigungsopfer ab, schießerei im college ( mal keine toten ), und verlage formulieren im moment komplettes kulturgut um. 





xynlovesit schrieb:


> Alles nur 2er und 2- gell? :b Gott... was fuer schlechte Noten!




mein abi zeugnis war auch nicht so das gelbe vom ei. geschadet hats trotzdem nicht. ich hab bis heute bei keiner vorstellung einen personaler gesehen, der auch nur annähernd das zeugnis inspiziert hat: "hmmm abi hamse? dann is ja gut"


----------



## Manowar (23. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> was erwartest du noch von dieser welt, außerhalb von angiecountry: der tommy will sein eigenes ding innerhalb einer gemeinschaft, der türke bepöbelt und wird handgreiflich gegenüber deutschen soldaten, katholische kliniken lehnen vergewaltigungsopfer ab, schießerei im college ( mal keine toten ), und verlage formulieren im moment komplettes kulturgut um.




Hier hast du noch was  




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pgCD-4Q-4Wo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2013)

bei der umfrage soll deutschland in der eu bleiben gäb es wohl 100% nein ^^

weil die können ja nicht ihr geld und ihre schulden abwerten solang deutschland soviel gewinn macht ^^


----------



## schneemaus (23. Januar 2013)

xynlovesit schrieb:


> Alles nur 2er und 2- gell? :b Gott... was fuer schlechte Noten!



Schön wär's... Aber da is von 3 Punkten (5+ im mündlichen Abi, Blackout sei Dank) bis 13 Punkten wirklich ALLES dabei (ach ne, 5 Punkte hatt ich nie)... Und so Sachen wie 6 Punkte (4+) in Spanisch nerven mich heute noch, weil ich mich frage, wieso zur Hölle ich einfach so viel geschwänzt hab und keinen Deut gelernt. Durchschnitt 2,5 im Abi, für meine Verhältnisse unterirdisch...


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2013)

dein euer avatar ist ja mal genial schneemaus


----------



## schneemaus (23. Januar 2013)

Gell ^^ Die Alice vorher war schon toll, aber die Rapunzel hier kann echt was 

Mich nervt's grade nur, dass meine Signatur einfach nicht in schwarz angezeigt wird, egal, was ich mache *schnief* Ich mag kein grau in meiner Signatur T_T


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2013)

schwarz geht - sieht es vieleicht bei dir grau aus wegen den schrifttyp ?


----------



## Davatar (23. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> was erwartest du noch von dieser welt, außerhalb von angiecountry: der tommy will sein eigenes ding innerhalb einer gemeinschaft, der türke bepöbelt und wird handgreiflich gegenüber deutschen soldaten, katholische kliniken lehnen vergewaltigungsopfer ab, schießerei im college ( mal keine toten ), und verlage formulieren im moment komplettes kulturgut um.


Ehrlich gesagt sind meine Erwartungen der Welt gegenüber sehr gering. Ich tu selbst nicht besonders viel für die Welt, also erwarte ich auch keine grossartigen Gegenleistungen 

Aber ne ernsthaftere Antwort hab ich auch auf Lager: Letztlich spricht halt Cameron aus, was viele Engländer denken. Jetzt kann er also entweder komplett ignorieren, dass ein Grossteil seiner Bevölkerung unzufrieden mit der aktuellen Situation ist, was ihm in seinem Amt definitiv schaden würde oder er kann die Abstimmung herbeiführen. Mit der Abstimmung kann er selbst letztlich eigentlich fast nur gewinnen:
- Im Falle von "Wir bleiben in der EU" mit grosser Mehrheit bestätigt es ihn in seinem Amt und zeigt, dass seine Politik für die Engländer so gut ist, wie sie ist.
- Im Falle von "Wir verlassen die EU" mit grosser Mehrheit wirds zwar fürs Land schwierig, aber es bestätigt ihn wieder in seinem Amt, weil er quasi "der Erste war", der den Missstand wirklich aufgezeigt hat und somit seine Politik für die Engländer so gut ist, wie sie ist.

Nur wenns ein mehr oder weniger 50/50-Resultat bei sehr hoher oder sehr niedriger Stimmbeteiligung wäre, wäre es schlecht für seine Position. Aber vermutlich könnte er auch daraus irgendwie Kapital schlagen. Ist ja schliesslich ein Politiker ^^


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

ohmann , der tag heute is ja mal echt beschissen 
jetzt lol angemacht und wollte ein bissl ranked spielen und was kommt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (23. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> schwarz geht - sieht es vieleicht bei dir grau aus wegen den schrifttyp ?



Hm, aber ich mag Arial Black  Na ja, mal schauen, ob ich ne andere nehme und ob die dann auch schwarz angezeigt wird.


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2013)

naja die beiden engländerinnen eine wohnung über mir ( ein schelm, wer jetzt böses denkt  ) sind da etwas anderer meinung.

aber egal.


Rapante Rapante. Hagge, hahagge? Jeman dehagge?


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2013)

habe es mit arial black und comic sans probiert behielt beides ihre farbe

haste auch den button für farbe richtig angeklickt ?

falls du nicht weisst wo der ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (23. Januar 2013)

Großer Dachschaden bei Pferd.


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hab grad realisiert, dass ich am St Patricks Day in Dublin (Irland) bin. Da wollt ich an dem Tag schon immer hin  Dabei ist das eigentlich eher Zufall als geplant ^^ 5/5





und er ward nie mehr gesehen


----------



## Davatar (23. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und er ward nie mehr gesehen


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2013)

also ich würd da nie wieder wegziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja die beiden engländerinnen eine wohnung über mir ( ein schelm, wer jetzt böses denkt  )



oh du glückspilz   

st patricks day ... das wuerd ich auch gern mal feiern


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> oh du glückspilz
> 
> st patricks day ... das wuerd ich auch gern mal feiern


ja sind schon 2 geile luder ^^  
das sind dann aber 3 tage koma und nicht 3 tage wach


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ja sind schon 2 geile luder ^^



du sau , uns das auch noch so unter die nase zu reiben   

ich hab nicht so geile nachbarn ;((

heute an die uni für ein mündliches examen vor 3 professoren... musste man sich natuerlich schick anziehen und so ... und lustiger weise haben mich x maedels angeguggt und ein paar sind sogar zu mir gekommen um "hallo" zu sagen und so 

gott ich muesste jeden tag so an die uni


----------



## schneemaus (23. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> habe es mit arial black und comic sans probiert behielt beides ihre farbe
> 
> haste auch den button für farbe richtig angeklickt ?
> 
> falls du nicht weisst wo der ist



Ich mag zwar ne Frau sein. Und auch natürlicherweise rotblonde Haare haben. Aber ja, den hab ich richtig angeklickt  Funktioniert trotzdem nicht. Na ja, jetzt erstmal zum Arzt und dann nochmal checken, ansonsten schreib ich ZAM ne Hass-PN


----------



## Davatar (23. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also ich würd da nie wieder wegziehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Problem ist, dass der St Patricks Day an nem Sonntag ist und ich am Montag den ersten Arbeitstag auf der neuen Arbeitsstelle hab, daher sollt ich dann nüchtern (und vor allem wieder im Land) sein. Aaaaber wie ich gelesen hab, feiern die den St Patricks Day 5 Tage lang, daher werd ich wohl einfach die ersten 2-3 Tage dort sein und dann am Tag selbst vermutlich nicht mehr.


orkman schrieb:


> oh du glückspilz
> 
> st patricks day ... das wuerd ich auch gern mal feiern


Ich sag Dir dann wies war 



orkman schrieb:


> du sau , uns das auch noch so unter die nase zu reiben
> 
> ich hab nicht so geile nachbarn ;((


Ich kenn meine Nachbarn grösstenteils nicht mal. Nur die von der Wohnung gegenüber...aso einen von denen, ich glaub da wohnen drei. Und der Typ ist wohl Koreaner 3. Generation oder sowas.


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2013)

tja anzug tragen kommt immer gut. geh damit teils sogar auffe arbeit ^^


----------



## Davatar (23. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2013)

jau. kommt immer gut 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2013)

Wieso habe ich 13x DOTA2 als Gifts auf einmal bekommen ?! Wtf ..


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2013)

gib eins ab


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2013)

Klar kannst haben. Ist ja nicht so, dass ich es schon vorher hatte ..


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich kenn meine Nachbarn grösstenteils nicht mal. Nur die von der Wohnung gegenüber...aso einen von denen, ich glaub da wohnen drei. Und der Typ ist wohl Koreaner 3. Generation oder sowas.



ich kenne meine auch net ... nur der direkte auf der gleichen etage hab ich 2-3 mal gesehen ... so ne art araber der seine mülltonne in unseren kleinen flur stellt anstatt sie in seiner wohnung zu haben .. will den geruch wohl teilen ... dabei hat ER ne terrasse .... versteh einer die welt ....
UND er macht hanteluebungen um 3 uhr morgens und weil er zu schwach ist , laesst er das teil immer fallen
UND der typ hat nix besseres zu tun als beim duschen spaet abends/frueh morgens seinen beschissenen französischen rap zu hören ... ich mag rap , und jeder der denkt deutscher rap waere meh ... der hat noch nie franzoesischen rap gehoert ... da glaubt man kinder batteln sich um nen lolli

woher weisste dass er koreaner ist ? spielt er starcraft ????


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2013)

ich glaub statt den eingang zu benutzen gräbt er sich immer auf die strasse  daher koreaner


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> ich kenne meine auch net ... nur der direkte auf der gleichen etage hab ich 2-3 mal gesehen ... so ne art araber der seine mülltonne in unseren kleinen flur stellt anstatt sie in seiner wohnung zu haben .. will den geruch wohl teilen ... dabei hat ER ne terrasse .... versteh einer die welt ....
> UND er macht hanteluebungen um 3 uhr morgens und weil er zu schwach ist , laesst er das teil immer fallen
> UND der typ hat nix besseres zu tun als beim duschen spaet abends/frueh morgens seinen beschissenen französischen rap zu hören ... ich mag rap , und jeder der denkt deutscher rap waere meh ... der hat noch nie franzoesischen rap gehoert ... da glaubt man kinder batteln sich um nen lolli



wenn du ihn loswerden willst meld in den grenzschutz und sag nen araber hat bei dir ne biobombe stehen


----------



## Davatar (23. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> woher weisste dass er koreaner ist ? spielt er starcraft ????


Naja, er sieht so aus und kurz vor Weihnachten hatte er Besuch von jeder Menge Frauen mittleren und höheren Alters (also vermutlich Mutter, Tanten und Grosmütter oder sowas) und was die sprachen klang ähnlich wie wenn ich zum Koreaner essen geh.


----------



## Wolfmania (23. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Naja, er sieht so aus und kurz vor Weihnachten hatte er Besuch von jeder Menge Frauen mittleren und höheren Alters (also vermutlich Mutter, Tanten und Grosmütter oder sowas) und was die sprachen klang ähnlich wie wenn ich zum Koreaner essen geh.



und die tanzten dann Gangam Style...
meine Eltern hatten früher in Berlin auch Koreaner als Nachbarn, da standen im Flur nur noch Schuhe rum, immer mind. 15 Paar...


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Naja, er sieht so aus und kurz vor Weihnachten hatte er Besuch von jeder Menge Frauen mittleren und höheren Alters (also vermutlich Mutter, Tanten und Grosmütter oder sowas) und was die sprachen klang ähnlich wie wenn ich zum Koreaner essen geh.



hahahaha .... wer weiss ob das net alle seine freundinnen oder frauen waren ? 
hmm koreanisch essen ... net schlecht ... da wo ich lebe gibs nur chinesische oder japanische restaurants und die kosten jedesmal teuer genug ...
und in meiner unistadt gibs billige asia restaurants aber auch NUR chinesisch ... und was mich an meiner unistadt am meisten suckt .... KEIN LIEFERSERVICE FüR ESSEN ...das essen ist teuer ... der spaeteste bus is um 12 oder um 01:00 ... das alles nervt SEHR


----------



## Davatar (23. Januar 2013)

Ja koreanisch essen hat was. Also ich weiss nicht wies bei anderen Koreanern ist, aber bei dem einen den ich kenne ist immer alles höllisch scharf (was ich toll finde ) und teilweise nicht so ganz identifizierbar, was man eigentlich genau ist, aber genau das find ich so toll dran 
Und der hat den Vorteil, dass wenn mans mitnimmt, man viel weniger bezahlt als wenn man im Restaurant ist.


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2013)

nu klappe hier. hört auf über essen zu reden!
ich hab schon 3 kilo runter von meinen gesetzten 10. klaaaaappppppeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Davatar (23. Januar 2013)

Aber, aber, aber, aber...ich bin doch grad sooo hungrig und nix Essbares ist in Reichweite :O


----------



## Wolfmania (23. Januar 2013)

boh bin noch satt von heut mittag, M6 + Suppe beim Chinesen...ich mag Mittagstisch und die Preise.


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Aber, aber, aber, aber...ich bin doch grad sooo hungrig und nix Essbares ist in Reichweite :O



ich hab auch noch net gegessen ... hmm was solls denn werden ... miam miam miam ... 
hab auch noch cookies hier liegen <3


----------



## Legendary (23. Januar 2013)

Ich mach mir heute Abend Nougatknödel, die Dinger sind so überirdisch gut.


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich mach mir heute Abend Nougatknödel, die Dinger sind so überirdisch gut.



wtf isn des ? knödel mit nougat drinne ? klingt ekelhaft ... klingt irgendwie wie das was die englaender machen ... fritiertes mars ... watafak!


----------



## Legendary (23. Januar 2013)

Immer diese Mongos ohne kulinarisches Hintergrundwissen...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2013)

Frittierter Mars ist genial, wut r u talkin bout...


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2013)

Alter, ihr müsst Kinder Ü-Eiern die Spitze abhacken, das Ei frittieren und dann mit gewärmter Schokoladencreme füllen. Das schmeckt abartig gut


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

hmm sry ich mag suesses aber wenn ich an beides denke oder sehe krieg ich das kotzen ... das sieht so fettig und ungeniessbar aus ... 

gleiches ... ich krieg das kotzen wenn ich beim chinesen das frittierte eis sehe oder frittiertes obst .... bah ... nehmt doch fritten oder fish and chips aber wieso muss man obst oder mars/snickers etc auch noch frittieren ? als wenn sie so schon nicht genug die adern verstopfen wuerden ....


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2013)

ach er meint windbeutel ^^


----------



## Konov (23. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> hmm sry ich mag suesses aber wenn ich an beides denke oder sehe krieg ich das kotzen ... das sieht so fettig und ungeniessbar aus ...
> 
> gleiches ... ich krieg das kotzen wenn ich beim chinesen das frittierte eis sehe oder frittiertes obst .... bah ... nehmt doch fritten oder fish and chips aber wieso muss man obst oder mars/snickers etc auch noch frittieren ? als wenn sie so schon nicht genug die adern verstopfen wuerden ....



Word... was für kombinationen, muss total fettig sein^^

Ich ess in letzter Zeit sowieso kaum noch süßes, wenn dann Nüsse, viel Gemüse und mageres Fleisch, Kohlenhydrate.... zum pumpen halt prima

Wenns was süßes sein soll reicht mir meist schon nen Stück normale Nussschokolade


----------



## Fritzche (23. Januar 2013)

Frittierte Butter soll auch geil schmecken 

Das war mal auf so einen Frittier fest in den USA und da waren selbst die Deutschen Turis überrascht wie das geschmeckt hat


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2013)

Frittierte Pizza soll auch lecker sein... alleine schon die Vorstellung... .____________________________.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Frittierte Butter soll auch geil schmecken






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ibäh. wobei frittierter apfel ganz lecker ist ^^









kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Bundesländer haben einfach eine Möglichkeit gefunden, Geld für die Bildung zu sparen. Eigentlich sollten die Studiengebühren *zusätzlich* zu den Geldern vom Bundesland sein, aber daraus wurde nichts.



ja und der brave deutsche ist auch das dumme lamm. in anderen ländern gehen se auffe barrikaden und hier?


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

ohja ... ich bin in der elo hell ....   
da kriegt man agressionen manchen die fr**se einzuschlagen ... haben nu 2 jungler im team


----------



## Firun (23. Januar 2013)

Ohh Lecker, man kann so vieles Frittieren *schleck*


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2013)

kann ja - sollte ?? ^^


----------



## orkman (23. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> kann ja - sollte ?? ^^



this!!!!

im grunde spricht alles dagegen ... gesundheit , geschmack (kenn ich net , kanns mir aber vorstellen ... wird wohl sehr schwer auffem magen liegen) ,..... wenn man sich umbringen will gibs schnellere und einfachere wege als nen laster voll frittiertem mars zu futtern


----------



## Konov (23. Januar 2013)

Nix geht über ne anständige Tüte Chips.

Sind in erster Linie Kohlenhydrate und wenn man nicht die ganze Tüte auf einmal futtert, gut verträglich ohne dass man super fett wird


----------



## Davatar (24. Januar 2013)

Morgeeeeeeeeen!

Hot or not?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (24. Januar 2013)

Moin 

& not


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Januar 2013)

Das sieht aus, als hätte man ein Photo von einer Transe genommen und mit Photoshop den Kopf ausgetauscht O_o


----------



## Konov (24. Januar 2013)

Morgen


----------



## schneemaus (24. Januar 2013)

Hiho ihr da *wink*

Und wieder mal einen Tag ohne Bescheid von der Uni ._. Die Warterei macht mich so kirre *Kopf auf Tisch fallen lass*


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

auf was wartest denhn? immatrikulation?


----------



## Canaglius (24. Januar 2013)

morgen ...
also ich warte dadrauf das der Informatik Unterricht endlich endet


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Januar 2013)

Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören Inforamtik zu studieren. Das mach ich schon.


----------



## Davatar (24. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte aufhören Inforamtik zu studieren. Das mach ich schon. hat Davatar schon vor Euch gemacht.


----------



## schneemaus (24. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> auf was wartest denhn? immatrikulation?



Nein, auf den Zulassungsbescheid. Ich will ja keinen zulassungsfreien Studiengang studieren, sondern einen zulassungsbeschränkten. Und es kommt darauf an, ob die Wartesemester stabil bleiben und sich nicht erhöhen. Wenn die auch nur ein Semester mehr dieses Mal haben als in den letzten beiden Semestern, komm ich nicht rein. Wenn's so bleibt, bin ich drin. Und das macht mich wirklich, wirklich wahnsinnig.


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

oh das is natürlich doof. kann das nachvollziehen. was möchtest denn studieren? 


wie ich mal nicht von deinem avatar wegkomm


----------



## Konov (24. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein, auf den Zulassungsbescheid. Ich will ja keinen zulassungsfreien Studiengang studieren, sondern einen zulassungsbeschränkten. Und es kommt darauf an, ob die Wartesemester stabil bleiben und sich nicht erhöhen. Wenn die auch nur ein Semester mehr dieses Mal haben als in den letzten beiden Semestern, komm ich nicht rein. Wenn's so bleibt, bin ich drin. Und das macht mich wirklich, wirklich wahnsinnig.



Kenn ich... furchtbares Gefühl, ich hab dann letztlich nen zulassungsfreien Studiengang gewählt (naturwissenschaftlich).
Bin eigtl. ganz froh dass ichs gemacht hab auch wenn einem einiges aufn sack geht manchmal.

Viel Glück trotzdem noch


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das sieht aus, als hätte man ein Photo von einer Transe genommen und mit Photoshop den Kopf ausgetauscht O_o



this! also not .... und guten morgen nebenbei


----------



## schneemaus (24. Januar 2013)

Mein Ava ist halt einfach toll ^^

Psychologie. Nachdem mir in meiner Jugend oft genug eingeredet wurde, dass ich es nicht kann, hab ich irgendwann gedacht "Na ja, studierste halt Medizin." Es interessiert mich auch, keine Frage, aber ich seh mich irgendwie nicht wirklich als Ärztin später. Und na ja, in der Klinik hatt ich wenigstens mal Zeit, drüber nachzudenken, was ich eigentlich will, ohne, dass es ins negative Grübeln ausgeartet ist a la "Du kannst ja sowieso gar nix" etc. Und natürlich konnt ich mich da auch mit Leuten unterhalten, die was davon verstehen, die mich alle in dem Entschluss eher bestärkt haben, die alle meinten "Wenn es das ist, was Sie wirklich machen wollen, dann machen Sie das und lassen Sie sich nichts ausreden."
Na ja. Jedenfalls sehen die letzten 4 Semester hier an der Uni wie folgt aus: 13 Wartesemester zum SS 2011, 9 zum WS 11/12, 10 zum SS 12, 10 zum WS 12/13. Heißt: Wenn das so bleibt, müsste ich rein kommen mit meinen 10 Wartesemestern. Geht's auch nur 1 Semester hoch, nicht. Deswegen sitz ich momentan halt auf wirklich glühenden Kohlen.


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

ich liebe meine waage  . gestern noch 3 kilo weniger heute schon 4. es wird langsam 

führ doch dem dekan nen sexy dance vor . dann kommst bestimmt rein. sry konnts mir nicht verkneifen. naja ein freund von mir (arztfamilie) wollte es auch hätte aber 4 jahre warten müssen. kürzeste lösung? offizier bei der bw. oh man ich will auch 2 1/2 dicke zettel im 10. semester verdienen ( pro monat)


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

-,-


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Januar 2013)

Gestern -3 und heute -4 (also -7)??? Schneidest du dir Sachen mit dem Messer ab? O_o


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

nein friss die hälfte und vorallem das richtige und bewegung. 10 km marsch durch den park bei dem wetter hat was. nein gestern hat die waage -3 kg von meinem ziel angezeigt. heute sind schon -4 kg 

ist nur nicht immer einfach, wenn man den ganzen tag im amt sitzt und am pc arbeitet. außendienst geht bei dem wetter ja schlecht, kommt aber mit den milden temperaturen wieder


----------



## schneemaus (24. Januar 2013)

Joah, für die Bundeswehr bin ich aber schlicht zu unsportlich  Außerdem hätte ich mich für Medizin direkt mal für 12 oder 14 Jahre (hab's nicht mehr ganz im Kopf) verpflichten müssen und das wollte ich dann auch irgendwo wieder nicht. Deswegen war mein Weg in den letzten fünf Jahren ziemlich chaotisch und genau deswegen will ich auch unbedingt jetzt ins Studium rein - es würde mir einfach verdammt helfen, endlich mal wieder klar zu kommen. Diese Ungewissheit ist echt schlimm, vor allem ist dann natürlich auch die Frage, was ich in dem halben Jahr mache, wenn ich nicht genommen werde. Zum WS müsste es dann definitiv klappen, aber grundsätzlich lohnt sich halt keine Ausbildung mehr und ich steh halt momentan mit dicken Fragezeichen überm Kopf da, was ist, wenn es nicht klappt etc. etc... GNARF!

Edit: Medizin hat sich ja sowieso erledigt, fällt mir grad noch ein. Und Psych. bei der Bundeswehr will ich erst Recht nicht sein, lauter posttraumatische Belastungsstörungen... Ich möcht eigentlich lieber in ne andere Richtung gehen.


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mein Ava ist halt einfach toll ^^
> 
> Psychologie.
> aber ich seh mich irgendwie nicht wirklich als Ärztin später.



psychologie hat ne aufnahme und ist net frei zugaenglich oder wie/was oder meinste psychiater wofuer man ja auch medizin studieren muss ...

ich studiere medizin und sehe mich selbst spaeter auch net als arzt .,.. ich glaub sowas kommt mit der zeit ... wer sieht sich schon selbst im notfall schnell x oder y machen ... wenns drauf ankommt zieh die scheisse einfach durch ... mehr als falsch machen kann man net 
und wenn ich so meine studienkameraden sehe , in denen sehe ich auch keine aerzte ... bei weitem nicht ... aber sowas kommt mit der zeit wie gesagt ... wenn sie mal in den naechsten jahren die verantwortung haben ueber patienten und nicht nur buecher auswendig lernen muessen , wird sich das ganze auch aendern denk ich mal ... und ich fuerchte dass auch ich mich aendern werde .... doch obs zum besten ist ... ka


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2013)

Versuche mich heut abend erstmals an:

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/555661153310338/Bechamel-Hackfleisch-Lasagne.html



Dabei ist ½ Liter Gemüsebrühe 
Wie ist das gemeint? Vorher Wasser mit Maggi Gemüsebrühe mixen und hinzugeben? Das wären mit 1/2 Liter Milch dann ja 1 Liter Flüssigkeit in der Bechamelsoße Oo


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Januar 2013)

Das kocht ja auch noch ein


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

jupp das kocht ein. bechamelsoße ist eine dickflüssige soße.
gemüsebrühe. hmmm glaub die musste selber anrühren, hab jedenfalls noch keine fertige im laden gesehen


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Januar 2013)

kochendes Wasser + Brühe. Ich glaube daran, dass Doofkatze das schafft! Ganz dolle!


----------



## Davatar (24. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Versuche mich heut abend erstmals an:
> 
> http://www.chefkoch....ch-Lasagne.html
> 
> ...


Ich find die Anleitung ein Bisschen seltsam. Wenn ich Lasagne mach, mach ich immer 2 Sossen:
- 1 Bechamelsosse
- 1 Hackfleisch-Tomatensosse

Gemischt wird das dann auch nicht direkt. Ich nehme dann Teig, gebe Hackfleisch-Tomatensosse drauf und dann kommt ein Bisschen Bechamelsosse, dann wieder Teig, Hackfleisch-Tomatensosse, Bechamelsosse, etc. Ausser ganz oben, dort keine Hackfleisch-Tomatensosse, sondern nur viiiel Käse und dann nochmal Bechamelsosse. 

Edit:
Um die Hackfleisch-Tomatensosse zu machen, mach ich folgendes:
Zuerst das Hackfleisch braten, am besten in ner Bratpfanne mit hohem Rand, damit man gleich die ganze Sosse da drin machen kann. Wenn das Fleisch fertig ist, entweder selbst geschnittene Tomaten oder vorgehackte Tomaten aus der Büchse reingeben. Die Gemüsebrühe gibt man dann zuerst mal zur Hälfte dazu und lässt das ganze abgedeckt auf niedriger Stufe kochen. Das dauert bei mir im Normalfall etwa 45 Minuten. Zwischendurch immer mal wieder Gemüsebrühe hinzugeben. Nach den 45 Minuten nehm ich den Deckel weg, geb den Rest der Gemüsebrühe dazu und lasse die Sosse nochmal 15-30 Minuten offen kochen, so dass am Schluss die Sosse mehr fest als flüssig ist. Die Bechamelsosse gleicht den Flüssigkeitsanteil in der Lasagne dann von selbst wieder aus.

So schmeckt die Lasagne gesamthaft besser als wenn man Bechamel nur oben drauf tut, find ich.


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich find die Anleitung ein Bisschen seltsam. Wenn ich Lasagne mach, mach ich immer 2 Sossen:
> - 1 Bechamelsosse
> - 1 Hackfleisch-Tomatensosse
> 
> Gemischt wird das dann auch nicht direkt. Ich nehme dann Teig, gebe Hackfleisch-Tomatensosse drauf und dann kommt ein Bisschen Bechamelsosse, dann wieder Teig, Hackfleisch-Tomatensosse, Bechamelsosse, etc. Ausser ganz oben, dort keine Hackfleisch-Tomatensosse, sondern nur viiiel Käse und dann nochmal Bechamelsosse.



so wirds gemacht!

schaue mir gerade das match CJ Entus vs MVP blue an ... best of 5 ... hab auf CJ gesetzt ... und das erste match haben se ja mal gut gewonnen


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2013)

So stehts doch auch da drin. Da wird schon von 2 verschiedenen Soßen gesprochen.

Das ich die Tomatensoße so nicht machen sollte, steht unten nochmal drin. Die sprechen eher von 700-800 gr Tomaten + 2 Esslöffel Tomatenmarkt, also 50% mehr.


Bisher mache ich immer die Maggi Lasagne mit Craime Fraiche, ich wurde ja ausgelacht, als ich das erzählt habe ... Jetz muss ich mal ne coolere Variante probieren^^




edit: Ihr könnt ja gerne alle mitziehen und es mitprobieren 
Ich fand nur, das sich das Ding schon ganz gut liest, auch wenn es insgesamt recht simpel wirkt (wenn auch viele Zutaten dabei sind).
Wenn es was wird, werde ich zukünftig mehr mit der Seite arbeiten ^.^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2013)

> [font=SkyNewsRegular, Arial, sans-serif]North Korea Plans Nuclear Test 'Aimed At US'[/font]



http://news.sky.com/story/1042132/north-korea-plans-nuclear-test-aimed-at-us

Hier exklusive Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (24. Januar 2013)

Am wichtigsten finde ich einfach, dass man die Tomatensosse insgesamt sicher 1-2 Stunden lang kochen lässt. Der Geschmack wird dadurch viiiiiel besser.


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

vorallem wegen der bitterstoffe. genug übers essen geredet, ich bin am abnehmen 

haha apple aktion stürzen ab


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Am wichtigsten finde ich einfach, dass man die Tomatensosse insgesamt sicher 1-2 Stunden lang kochen lässt. Der Geschmack wird dadurch viiiiiel besser.




Ich wollte heut Abend noch essen Oo
Ich fange gegen 7 Uhr an zu kochen und "muss" um 10 im Bett sein, wenn ich morgen früh pünktlich wach werden will. Außerdem will ich nachher noch spielen^^ Mehr als 30-40 Minuten insgesamt plane ich nicht, wie es da auch steht. Hinzu nochmal 30-40 Minuten im Ofen.


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

dann spar dir das rezept fürs wochenende und nimm ne fertig lasagne vom lidl


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> dann spar dir das rezept fürs wochenende und nimm ne fertig lasagne vom lidl



jupp ... also ich glaub kaum dass das ganze nach 40 min im backofen steht ... sowas wuerd ich auch eher am wochenende probieren als just an dem tag wo man auch noch gern frueh schlafen geht


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2013)

Ach menno ... und ich hab mich schon so gefreut  

Najo, dann eben Samstag oder Sonntag.


----------



## schneemaus (24. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> psychologie hat ne aufnahme und ist net frei zugaenglich oder wie/was oder meinste psychiater wofuer man ja auch medizin studieren muss ...
> 
> ich studiere medizin und sehe mich selbst spaeter auch net als arzt .,.. ich glaub sowas kommt mit der zeit ... wer sieht sich schon selbst im notfall schnell x oder y machen ... wenns drauf ankommt zieh die scheisse einfach durch ... mehr als falsch machen kann man net
> und wenn ich so meine studienkameraden sehe , in denen sehe ich auch keine aerzte ... bei weitem nicht ... aber sowas kommt mit der zeit wie gesagt ... wenn sie mal in den naechsten jahren die verantwortung haben ueber patienten und nicht nur buecher auswendig lernen muessen , wird sich das ganze auch aendern denk ich mal ... und ich fuerchte dass auch ich mich aendern werde .... doch obs zum besten ist ... ka



Ich wurde gefragt, was ich studieren will - Psychologie. Längere Geschichte, wieso ich von Psychologie dann irgendwann zur Medizin und wieder zurück kam, aber grob hab ich's ja auch erklärt. Und nein, Ich meine keinen Psychiater aka Facharzt für Psychiatrie, dass man dafür Medizin studieren muss, ist mir auch bewusst. 

Und ich hab ja schon in dem Bereich gearbeitet, in der Notfallmedizin. Gerade da, wo es häufiger mal dazu kommt, dass man improvisieren muss etc. Spaß hat es mir auch gemacht, ja. Aber ich seh mich einfach nicht mein Leben lang in der Medizin, sprich als Ärztin, arbeiten. War das eventuell verständlicher?


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> War das eventuell verständlicher?



du musst dich nicht vor mir rechtfertigen ... das war net boese gemeint ... 
ich wünsch dir dann auf jeden fall viel glück und spass dabei ... ne gute freundin von mir ist auch in die psychologie gewechselt weil ihr medizin keinen spass mehr gemacht hat etc... und sie ist vollends gluecklich mit ihrer entscheidung ... was ja die hauptsache ist


----------



## schneemaus (24. Januar 2013)

Meine Therapeutin in der Klinik meinte nur zu mir, dass ich mir klar sein sollte, dass das Studium herzlich wenig mit dem späteren Berufsalltag als Therapeut zu tun hat, falls ich in die therapeutische Richtung will. Ich meinte nur "Ich weiß. Statistik, Statistik, Methodenlehre und ach, hab ich Statistik erwähnt?" Da musste sie lachen und meinte, ich wär wohl tatsächlich dafür geeignet, weil ich mir keine falschen Hoffnungen mache, was das Studium selbst angeht, und mir ziemlich im Klaren darüber bin, was Studium, eventuell die Ausbildung hinterher etc. einem abverlangt. Aber ich freu mich drauf. Und ich will diesen Platz jetzt einfach mal unbedingt haben und bin der Meinung, in den letzten fünf Jahren genug Lehrgeld für meine Arschlochphase vor dem Abi bezahlt zu haben.


----------



## Konov (24. Januar 2013)

Meine Mama hat Psychologie und medizin studiert (unabhängig von einander)

Und sie meinte spätestens im letzten Drittel des Medizin studiums merkt man obs das richtige ist... wenn es dann heißt, moment kollege, sie haben ja noch gar keine bauchchirurgie mit gemacht... na dann aber ran da 
Dann sitzte mit 3 anderen Studenten im Flur vor dem OP aufm Boden und kotzt erstmal ne runde ^^

Die theoretiker sind da schneller wieder zuhause bei Mama unterm rock als ihnen lieb ist.

Während meines Zivildienstes hab ich im OP gearbeitet, war so eine sonderstelle, was mir vorher nicht bewusst war, und was ich da dann 9 Monate lang erleben durfte, werd ich nicht mehr vergessen.
Also bei medizin sollte man sich bewusst sein dass es nicht nur auswendig lernen ist und hinterher Organe verticken und nen dicken BMW fahren. ^^


Bei psychologie ist die Verantwortung im direkten Körperkontakt natürlich nicht da, aber dafür haste da weniger gute Berufsaussichten, wenn du nicht deine feste Klientel findest und erfolgreich eine praxis betreibst.
Am ehsten vielleicht noch in der Wirtschaft, in nem Unternehmen z.B. ...
Ebenfalls scheiße ist die Tatsache, dass das Studium mit entsprechender therapieausbildung verflixt lange dauert

Ich wollte auch immer gerne Psychologie studieren, manchmal hänge ich dem auch noch nach, aber eigentlich bin ich irgendwie auch froh es nicht gemacht zu haben. Gibt ja auch andere schöne Sachen


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Und sie meinte spätestens im letzten Drittel des Medizin studiums merkt man obs das richtige ist... wenn es dann heißt, moment kollege, sie haben ja noch gar keine bauchchirurgie mit gemacht... na dann aber ran da
> Dann sitzte mit 3 anderen Studenten im Flur vor dem OP aufm Boden und kotzt erstmal ne runde ^^



hmm ka ... wir hatten ja schon im 2ten und 3ten jahr dissektion ... sprich alle organe aus ner leiche rausnhemen und wieder rein tun und so alle blutgefaesse nerven etc sehen die wo wie lang verlaufen etc ... ich hatte dabei 0 problem obwohl nen paar freunde wegen dem geruch gestreikt haben ... ich hatte 0 problem ... einzige hemmschwelle die ich irgendwie habe ... war bei der dissektion des genital bereiches .... weil ich net gern einem andern (und hier ja sogar noch ne leiche) an dem doedel rumspiele und ihm den sack aufschneide um die testikeln zu sehen etc etc ....


----------



## Wynn (24. Januar 2013)

könnte wieder lebendige noch tote leute aufmachen *bäh*

anderes Thema Katzen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

ist kein cathurday  

gut ich spiel mal mit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: bild irgendwie verschwunden .. dann mal ein anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausserdem ...CJ Entus hat 3/5 matches sofort gewonnen ... und ich somit die wette ...muhahahaha


----------



## schneemaus (24. Januar 2013)

Immer nochmal was Anderes als ne Bauch-OP, glaub mir, orkman. Da geht es nicht darum, was man sieht. Einmal bei ner Abszessöffnung dabei gewesen, selbst der Anästhesist war plötzlich leicht grünlich im Gesicht und der Anästhesiepfleger hat mich erstmal geschnappt und wir waren draußen an der frischen Luft erstmal eine rauchen


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Immer nochmal was Anderes als ne Bauch-OP, glaub mir, orkman. Da geht es nicht darum, was man sieht.



ich red ja auch net vom sehen ... sondern vom riechen ... und ne leiche riecht auch ... und einer meiner kollegen war mal so brilliant den darm zu perforieren ... riecht net nach rosen schon im normal fall , wie glaubste denn wies bei ner leiche riecht .... hatte dennoch keine probleme damit ... naja kommt zeit kommt rat ... wir sehen das dann wenn die zeit gekommen ist


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

sowas stört mich garnicht. iwie bin ich da eiskalt und gefühllos. und ich bin ingenieur und kein arzt 
hab aber schon genug gesehen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (24. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß auch, wie das bei Leichen riecht, und so ein Abszess riecht nochmal hundertmal widerlicher. Ehrlich :/


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch, wie das bei Leichen riecht, und so ein Abszess riecht nochmal hundertmal widerlicher. Ehrlich :/



wink mit dem zaunpfahl: yt>große abszesse


----------



## schneemaus (24. Januar 2013)

Boah Mann, ich hasse mich und meine Heulanfälle


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

wosn nu schon wieder? nicht weinen


----------



## schneemaus (24. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube, ich bin einfach die größte Heulsuse, die die Welt je gesehen hat.. Meine Therapiehausaufgaben machen mich grad bös fertig. Hab die jetzt auch weg gelegt, aber nu is zu spät.


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

gib ma her. ich fülls aus


----------



## schneemaus (24. Januar 2013)

Is nix zum Ausfüllen, ich muss ne Liste schreiben mit den Dingen, die ich in der Klinik so mitbekommen hab und was davon ich noch anwende. Und da ist mir mal klar geworden, wie einfach alles in der Klinik war und wie verdammt schwer es jetzt ist. Und dass ich in der Klinik halt immer ich selbst sein konnte, auch wenn es mal scheiße lief - und trotzdem ne Art Sicherheitsnetz da war. Und ich mich wieder ständig frage, bei wem ich wirklich ich selbst sein kann, ohne dass derjenige mit mir überfordert ist oder dass ich ihm zu anstrengend werde... Ich hasse diese ganze Scheiße, das glaubt kein Mensch.


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

oh da könnt ich glatt mitmachen. musst ich früher auch öfter machen


----------



## schneemaus (24. Januar 2013)

Und diese ständige Heulerei... Mal ernsthaft, jeder sagt mir "Ach, das ist doch ein gutes Ventil, was raus muss, muss raus..." Aber es ist so unglaublich anstrengend, das gibt's gar nicht, ich hab da auch keine Lust mehr drauf so langsam, ernsthaft... BOAH -.-"


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2013)

Pandalf - The Black ... and White 

Da isn geiles Bild auf 9gag und die Kommentare dazu sind der Knaller ... und es wäre ein Name für einen WoW Pandaren <.<


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2013)

nur der falsche schriftzug


----------



## Doofkatze (24. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nur der falsche schriftzug



Nope

Film - Run you Fools 

Buch - Fly you Fools

^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. Januar 2013)

Oh man, heute hat ne Dozentin einen epischen Satz rausgehauen:

" `Image`ist der eingedeutschte Begriff für `face`"


----------



## Fritzche (24. Januar 2013)

Ich wollt irgendwas Sinnloses Schreiben aber mir fällt nix ein


----------



## orkman (24. Januar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Ich wollt irgendwas Sinnloses Schreiben aber mir fällt nix ein



glückwunsch , hast es ungewollt geschafft .. respekt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (24. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> glückwunsch , hast es ungewollt geschafft .. respekt
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (24. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich bin einfach die größte Heulsuse, die die Welt je gesehen hat.. .


Meinst Du ...
Also ich bin derzeit auch ziemlich dicht am Wasser gebaut ... wenn Dich das tröstet.


----------



## schneemaus (25. Januar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Meinst Du ...
> Also ich bin derzeit auch ziemlich dicht am Wasser gebaut ... wenn Dich das tröstet.



Also guten Morgen erstmal ^^

Und na ja. Ich wein ja nicht wegen Kleinigkeiten. Bei mir ist es eher so, dass ne Kleinigkeit ganz viel los tritt, über was ich dann flennen muss... Allgemeiner Weltschmerz oder so


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Januar 2013)

Ich begrüße Sie in meiner bekannt liebenswürdigen Art.


----------



## Konov (25. Januar 2013)

Morgen


----------



## schneemaus (25. Januar 2013)

Heut Abend geht's in die Kreativfabrik


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, was sagt ihr ? Kanns der J.J. ?


----------



## schneemaus (25. Januar 2013)

Meh, mir is langweilig. Ach, btw: Wieder kein Brief von der Uni >_<


----------



## orkman (25. Januar 2013)

blubb ... man hab ich ein glueck dass ich jetzt an dem letzten tag von den examen krank bin , sie dennoch machen muss und dann ferien hab ... krank sein in den ferien ... juhu !  wenn das mal net ne perfekte ausrede zum dauerzocken ist ... wenn nur der kopf net so viel aua tun würde


----------



## schneemaus (25. Januar 2013)

Tja, man könnte sich ja auch ins Bett legen und einfach schauen, dass man gesund wird 

Ach, wie mich das Warten frustriert...


----------



## Aun (25. Januar 2013)

na dann machen wir mit schneemaus mal ein ratespiel um sie zu bespaßen 

1. Wie viele Geburtstage hat ein Mensch im Durchschnitt?



 2. In einem Raum stehen ein Kachelofen, eine Petroleumlampe und eine Gaslaterne. Was zündet man zuerst an?



 3. Ein viereckiges Haus; alle Seiten zeigen nach Süden. Ein Bär kommt vorbei. Welche Farbe hat er?



 4. Wie oft kann man von 50,- € 1,- € abziehen?



 5. Wie viele Rillen haben



 a. Eine kleine Schallplatte (Singel) ?

 b. Eine große Schallplatte (LP) ?



 6. Einer und ein halber Brathering kosten 15 Cent. Wie viele Bratheringe bekommt man für 1,- Euro?



 7. Eine Mutter hat 5 Söhne und jeder Sohn hat eine Schwester. Wie viele Töchter hat die Mutter?



 8. Einige Monate haben 30 andere 31 Tage. Wie viele Monate haben 28 Tage?



 9. Ist es nach dem Gesetz möglich, dass ein Mann die Schwester seiner Witwe heiratet?



 10. Welches Ergebnis erhalten Sie? 	30 : ½ + 10 =



 11. Wenn Du um 8 Uhr den Wecker stellst, dass er Dich um 9 Uhr aus dem Bett klingelt. Wie lange kannst Du schlafen?



 12. Ein Bauer hat 17 Schafe. Außer 9 sterben alle. Wie viele bleiben übrig?



 13. Ein Schweizer Flugzeug stürzt auf der Grenze zwischen Belgien und Holland ab. Wo werden die Überlebenden begraben?


----------



## Kami-sama (25. Januar 2013)

Spoiler



1. 1

2. Streichholz

3. weiß

4. 1-mal

5. je 1 

6. 10

7. 1

8. 12

9. Nein! Witwe eines Mannes zu sein, besagt, dass jener tot ist!

10. 70

11. 1 Stunde

12. 9

13. Nirgendwo! Oder sollen Überlebende wirklich begraben werden?


----------



## Doofkatze (25. Januar 2013)

Boah schläfst du schnell ein.



Aber ... man muss nicht durch den Wecker wach werden


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2013)

[font="Verdana, Arial,"][/font]





> [font="Verdana, Arial,"]4. Ab dem 25.01.2013, 18 Uhr, finden Sie unter "Meine Spiele" die "SimCity BETA" und können diese downloaden und installieren.[/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial,"](...)[/font]
> [font="Verdana, Arial,"]6. Die SimCity BETA endet am 28.01.2013 um 09:00 Uhr. [/font]


[font="Verdana, Arial,"]Was ist das denn für eine kurze Beta? Was soll denn das? Oo Wieso so kurz?[/font]


----------



## Wynn (25. Januar 2013)

stresstest nennt sich sowas mago


----------



## Xidish (25. Januar 2013)

Kami-sama schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also das Rechnen bitte noch einmal üben!


----------



## schneemaus (25. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> na dann machen wir mit schneemaus mal ein ratespiel um sie zu bespaßen




1. einen.
2. das Streichholz/Feuerzeug.
3. Weiß, isn Eisbär am Nordpol.
4. ein mal, danach zieht man ja von 49 usw. ab.
5. a) viele
b) noch viel mehr.
6. 10.
7. eine.
8. alle.
9. nein, weil er schon tot ist.
10. 70.
11. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass man nicht sofort einschläft: Entweder eine knappe Stunde oder knapp 13 Stunden bei 12-stündiger Zeit"rechnung". Wenn man allerdings verschläft, tja, dann kann man solange schlafen, wie man will.
12. 9.
13. Überlebende werden doch hoffentlich nicht begraben.


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2013)

Aber eine Schallplatte hat doch nur eine durchgehende Rille!?


----------



## schneemaus (25. Januar 2013)

Ich bin 89 geboren, ich kenn zwar noch Schallplatten, aber so gut kenn ich mich da dann nicht mehr aus


----------



## Xidish (25. Januar 2013)

Eine Schallplatte hat nur 1 Rille, daß ist richtig.

Nur bei 6. stimmt die Lösung nicht - man bekommt doch keine 10 Heringe für 1&#8364; wenn 1 Hering schon 30cent kostet. 

*edit:* 
Arrrrgh ... bin wohl doch schon zu kaputt heute, um noch richtig lesen zu können.


----------



## Reflox (25. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

why. Just why. ;_;


----------



## Konov (26. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> why. Just why. ;_;



AHAHAHAHA 


Morgöööön


----------



## Firun (26. Januar 2013)

moin moin


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> why. Just why. ;_;



Manchmal... Nur so manchmal... Da frag ich mich, ob es wirklich so dumme Leute gibt.

Guten Morgähn!

Gestern Kreativfabrik war so schön <3


----------



## Legendary (26. Januar 2013)

Shikari schrieb:
			
		

> Eben den Nachrichtensprecher-Boss in DmC besiegt - bester Videospielboss seit langem. Wirklich, einfach nur genial.




Dann hast du noch nicht Lollipop Chainsaw gespielt!


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zEWgggaDpfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Um mal reinzuschmeißen, wo mein neuer Signaturtext herkommt ^^


----------



## orkman (26. Januar 2013)

european qualifier <3


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

Guuuuten morgen!

Erstmal nen Käsebrot ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ah der Letterman Boss ^^
> 
> Was hältst du von dem redesign von "Dante"?
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=o4NaBrFkiDo[/media]




Hatte alle DmC Teile vorher gezockt, war daher auch skeptisch. Allerdings verstehe ich die ganzen Nerds net, die sofort rumgeheult haben, er sehe Emo aus. Da auch Ninja Theory das Reboot machen und die gezeigt haben, wie man Charaktere in eine gute Story einbinden können (Enslaved - Odyssey to the west), hatte ich keine bedenken. 

Jetzt im Spiel finde ich den jetzigen Dante sogar vom Charakter her tiefer als der vorher, von der Story ganz zu schweigen. Ab und an machen sie sich auch "lustig" über den Alten Dante (die Szene mit dem Wischmop, die Pizza), was ich sehr sympathisch finde. Insgesamt muss ich sagen, meiner Meinung nach der beste DmC.

Vom Soundtrack ganz zu schweigen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xjRu6Ti5qa4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (26. Januar 2013)

Da du mein Kommentar scheinbar überlesen hast...spiel LC und du weißt was witzige Bosse sind. :>


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Irgendwie habe ich das Gefühl, ich definiere die "emotional instabile Persönlichkeitsstörung" grade völlig neu. Ich hab vor ner halben Stunde geweint, jetzt lach ich wieder und mir geht's gut. Das ging heute schon zwei Mal so. Ich wechsle irgendwie grade immer schneller ab, wird Zeit, dass mein Medikament gewechselt wird  Und vielleicht sollte ich das Angebot von meinem Therapeuten mit zwei Stunden die Woche vielleicht doch annehmen.


----------



## orkman (26. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Erstmal nen Käsebrot ^^



SCHINKEN!


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> SCHINKEN!



KÄSE!


----------



## Legendary (26. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß einen Grund für deine Schwankungen: Du bist eine Frau.


----------



## orkman (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> KÄSE!



generell ja , aber heute mittag  SCHINKEN!!!!


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich weiß einen Grund für deine Schwankungen: Du bist eine Frau.



Das alleine ist aber kein Grund. Wenn ich meine Tage hätte, okay, aber nein. Und meine Stimmung wechselt manchmal schneller als die Mechaniker die Reifen eines Formel-1-Wagens. Um das mal männerfreundlich auszudrücken


----------



## Legendary (26. Januar 2013)

Das hast du schön ausgedrückt. 

Dann helfen vermutlich folgende Sachen: Schokolade, heißes Bad, geiler Sex. Ich bevorzuge fast immer Nummer 3, das verfehlt sein Ziel nämlich nie.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Oh doch. Verfehlt das Ziel bei mir sehr, sehr oft. Ach ja, wie ich diese Krankheit liebe  Ne Badewanne hab ich nicht und Schoki mag ich grad nicht (ich bin ne komische Frau, ne?). Aber nen Cappuccino, den mach ich mir jetzt mal  Grade momentan geht's mir ja auch ganz gut, hab grad n Buch von ner Borderline-Betroffenen angefangen, liest sich vielversprechend, so bis jetzt.
Schön finde ich, dass sie erzählt, wie sie ihrer Therapeutin von ihrer Kindheit berichtet und diese sich wundert, wieso sie da so gelassen drüber reden würde. Kenn ich. Also nicht, dass sich die Therapeutin drüber wundert (in der Klinik die waren ja drauf spezialisiert), sondern diese Gelassenheit. Nichts an sich ranlassen, Maske auf und ab geht's.


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> [...] geiler Sex. Ich bevorzuge fast immer Nummer 3, das verfehlt sein Ziel nämlich nie.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ne Badewanne hab ich nicht und Schoki mag ich grad nicht



dann bleibt ja nur noch der sex .... freiwillige nach vorn


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

orkman: Das war die erste Möglichkeit, die ich ausgeschlossen habe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2013)

Sorry Legendary, ich blätter nie ne Seite zurück...  Aber Lollipop Chainsaw habe ich sogar 2x durchgespielt. Die Endbosse waren auch wirklich genial, hatte ne Menge Spaß  Aber DMC ist nochmal ein anderes Kaliber. Wie gesagt, meiner Meinung nach.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZVTb-oDleVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*hust*


----------



## Legendary (26. Januar 2013)

Axo? Nice...dann muss ich das auch mal spielen. 

Gibt nix besseres als nicht ständig diesen 0815 Scheiß spielen zu müssen.


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

lost via domus war auch ganz nice für lost fans


----------



## orkman (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> orkman: Das war die erste Möglichkeit, die ich ausgeschlossen habe



mist uebersehen weil du nur geschrieben hast "verfehlt oft seine wirkung bei mir" .... 
vllt muss man nur alle 3 zusammen machen ... sex mit schokolade in der badewanne


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

das gibt aber eine wahnsinnige sauerei und bis sie später die ganze schokolade aus den haaren und co raushat ^^

und erst das bad gesäubert hat


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=avI3ImIh_qc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Streck und reck* Irgendwie ist mir langweilig. Unglaublich sterbens langweilig.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Meh, ich muss abwaschen. Ich hab keine Lust.


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Hast du keine Spülmaschine? ^^


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mir langweilig. Unglaublich sterbens langweilig.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hast du keine Spülmaschine? ^^



Nein. Ich wohn in ner 1-Zimmer-Butze, wo soll die denn hin?


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein. Ich wohn in ner 1-Zimmer-Butze, wo soll die denn hin?



... Unter die Couch?


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> ... Unter die Couch?



Was für ne Couch? Kommt mir nicht hier rein, dann hätt ich zu wenig Platz. Mein Raum sieht nicht so vollgestellt aus und genau so soll's auch bleiben


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

reflox nicht jeder lebt wie in der schweiz mit vollen küchenluxus 

unser steuergeld ist bei euch auf der bank da ist nix geld für küche ^^


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Na, ne Küche hab ich ja schon. Mit zwei Kochplatten, Spüle und seit Weihnachten mit kleinem Backofen (hab den geschenkt bekommen).


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

mach dir doch radio an dann wird das spülen leichter 

so mach ich es


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Mein Vater will ab jetzt das Inet um 21 Uhr abstellen. Ganz geil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ich 12 oder was? Soll ich mit meinen Legos spielen gehen? Oder soll ich mit meinen Kumpels raus gehen? Oh shit warte mal, die hocken ja auch am PC!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (26. Januar 2013)

Haha, soviel zum Thema Sex und diesem scheiß Pic.

Muhahaha ich grüß dich dann nach 21 Uhr. :>


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Oh Mann... Ich hab meinem Vater eben versucht, meine Krankheit zu erklären, weil er es halt nicht wirklich versteht und immer noch meint, wenn's mir schlecht geht, hätt ich sofort Schneidedruck etc. Also dass die Krankheit quasi nur aus Selbstverletzung bestehen würde. Als Reaktion kam von ihm.. "Ich kann halt wirklich nur hoffen, dass du das in den Griff bekommst." Kein "Okey, jetzt versteh ich's n bisschen besser" oder "Danke, dass du versuchst, mir zu erklären, was in dir drin passiert" - nichts...


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Haha, soviel zum Thema Sex und diesem scheiß Pic.
> 
> Muhahaha ich grüß dich dann nach 21 Uhr. :>



Kannste machen. Flöxchen hat soeben ein Hintertürchen aufgemacht :>


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

ziehen die dann das stromkabel vom modem/router wenn sie dich nach 21 uhr erwischen ?


----------



## Ogil (26. Januar 2013)

Die lieben Kleinen gehoeren halt ohnehin direkt nach dem Sandmaennchen ins Bett!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Januar 2013)

Jo, schließ ich mich an.

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ziehen die dann das stromkabel vom modem/router wenn sie dich nach 21 uhr erwischen ?



Haha, dann haben sie ja selber kein Inet mehr. So wie ich die kenne merken sie das nichtmal.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein. Ich wohn in ner 1-Zimmer-Butze, wo soll die denn hin?



Willkommen im Club! Ich habe auch keine Spüma 


Ach, und ich habe eine beschäftigung gefunden. Ich koche gerade.



schneemaus schrieb:


> Oh Mann... Ich hab meinem Vater eben versucht, meine Krankheit zu erklären, weil er es halt nicht wirklich versteht und immer noch meint, wenn's mir schlecht geht, hätt ich sofort Schneidedruck etc. Also dass die Krankheit quasi nur aus Selbstverletzung bestehen würde. Als Reaktion kam von ihm.. "Ich kann halt wirklich nur hoffen, dass du das in den Griff bekommst." Kein "Okey, jetzt versteh ich's n bisschen besser" oder "Danke, dass du versuchst, mir zu erklären, was in dir drin passiert" - nichts...



Eltern ist das immer ganz doof zu erklären. Allgemein auch anderen Personen die üüüüüberhaupt keinen Plan haben davon. Vergiss es einfach^^


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Vergessen kann ich das so einfach nicht. Es ist mein Vater. Quasi mehr oder weniger die einzige Familie, die ich seit dem Tod meiner Mutter (wobei das Verhältnis ja auch nicht so gut war) noch habe.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Vergessen kann ich das so einfach nicht. Es ist mein Vater. Quasi mehr oder weniger die einzige Familie, die ich seit dem Tod meiner Mutter (wobei das Verhältnis ja auch nicht so gut war) noch habe.



Da hast du natürlich auch wieder recht. Aber ich frage mich persönlich immer, wie man das anderen klar machen soll wie man sich fühlt. Ich meine, wir sind ja leider hier nicht bei "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis" Im Grunde ist das Ganze zu Komplex, um es in Worte zu fassen. Also so sehe ich das, ich weiss ja nicht wie du das siehst ^^


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Natürlich ist die Krankheit komplex. Aber so komplex, als dass sie völlig unverständlich wäre, nun auch wieder nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Krankheit komplex. Aber so komplex, als dass sie völlig unverständlich wäre, nun auch wieder nicht



Erklären kann man viel, nur das das dann verständlich rüber kommt so das die Person mitfühlen kann, das ist das schwierige 


Und ich glaube meine Sätze sind schwer verständlich^^


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Soll ich dir die Erklärung mal per PN schicken und du entscheidest, ob das verständlich ist?


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Soll ich dir die Erklärung mal per PN schicken und du entscheidest, ob das verständlich ist?



Sehr gern!


----------



## orkman (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Soll ich dir die Erklärung mal per PN schicken und du entscheidest, ob das verständlich ist?



wird wieder hinter unser aller rücken herumgetuschelt


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sehr gern!



Du haben PN.

Und orkman, das ist ein halber Roman. Wenn du's auch gerne lesen möchtest, schick ich's dir auch, aber das möcht ich dem Thread hier nicht antun


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige hier, der kaputt ist


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenigstens bin ich nicht der einzige hier, der kaputt ist



*Basti haut*

Jambalaya!


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

zimbabwe?


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Bluna?

Ich behaupte ja immer noch, dass eigentlich die Leute, die mit mir in der Klinik waren, inklusive mir, gesünder sind als viele andere, die draußen rumlaufen...


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2013)

Ich geh aus Prinzip nicht in ne Klinik. War auch nie beim Psycho-Onkel.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Januar 2013)

> Ich behaupte ja immer noch, dass eigentlich die Leute, die mit mir in der Klinik waren, inklusive mir, gesünder sind als viele andere, die draußen rumlaufen...



Der Behauptung schließ ich mich an.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich behaupte ja immer noch, dass eigentlich die Leute, die mit mir in der Klinik waren, inklusive mir, gesünder sind als viele andere, die draußen rumlaufen...



Der Meinung bin ich auch. Da gibt es viele Leute die sehr tolle Gedankengänge haben und wundervolle Meinungen vertreten, vorallem Sozialer Art.



BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Der Behauptung schließ ich mich an.



In deiner Siggi ist ein Schreibfehler.


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

ich dachte buffed smalltak und nachtschwärmer ist sowas wie eine online selbsthilfe gruppe


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Januar 2013)

> In deiner Siggi ist ein Schreibfehler.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *paff*

Ich lösch sie jetzt eh


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2013)

die arme katze


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Der Meinung bin ich auch. Da gibt es viele Leute die sehr tolle Gedankengänge haben und wundervolle Meinungen vertreten, vorallem Sozialer Art.



/sign. Ich hab mich noch nie so akzeptiert gefühlt wie dort. Und noch nie so das Gefühl gehabt, dass es okay ist, dass ich bin, so wie ich eben bin. Der Weggang, also die Entlassung, fiel mir auch echt schwer. Bin ja noch alle zwei Wochen zur Selbsthilfegruppe da und leiste der Station meistens noch nen kurzen Besuch vorher ab, weil meine Bahn so früh da ist. Und am Montag sind ne ehem. Mitpatientin und ich dort auch, von nem Pfleger zum Spezial-Kaba-Trinken eingeladen worden


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> /sign. Ich hab mich noch nie so akzeptiert gefühlt wie dort. Und noch nie so das Gefühl gehabt, dass es okay ist, dass ich bin, so wie ich eben bin. Der Weggang, also die Entlassung, fiel mir auch echt schwer. Bin ja noch alle zwei Wochen zur Selbsthilfegruppe da und leiste der Station meistens noch nen kurzen Besuch vorher ab, weil meine Bahn so früh da ist. Und am Montag sind ne ehem. Mitpatientin und ich dort auch, von nem Pfleger zum Spezial-Kaba-Trinken eingeladen worden



Spezial-Kaba? ^^
Ich hatte auch recht gute Erfahrungen, aber das ist nur auf die Mitpatienten bezogen. Die Therapie an sich war der totale Mist ^^


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Na ja, wenn's halt nicht krankheitsspezifisch ist, klar. Mir hat die Therapie da schon einiges gebracht.
Und ja, Spezial-Kaba  Oder auch genannt "flüssiges Glück".


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und ja, Spezial-Kaba  Oder auch genannt "flüssiges Glück".



Warum muss ich gerade an Kakao mit Psychopharmaka denken?


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Nein. Einfach nur ein Kakao mit einigen Zutaten, die ihn ziemlich hochkalorisch und verdammt lecker machen


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein. Einfach nur ein Kakao mit einigen Zutaten, die ihn ziemlich hochkalorisch und verdammt lecker machen







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TrTypvynAsk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nein. Einfach nur ein Kakao mit einigen Zutaten, die ihn ziemlich hochkalorisch und verdammt lecker machen



Saaaaahne? <3


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Jaaaa, die ehem. Mitpatientin bringt Sahne mit  Zimt kommt noch rein, und halt, was so da ist. Schokolade, Nutella, Vanille, sonstwas...


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jaaaa, die ehem. Mitpatientin bringt Sahne mit  Zimt kommt noch rein, und halt, was so da ist. Schokolade, Nutella, Vanille, sonstwas...



Woah, ich will auch ._.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DhVwvC5aFF0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2013)

Gleich gehts ab innen Pub ... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YPaz0p2dpEk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Ich sag ja, flüssiges Glück <3 Wo wohnst du eigentlich? xP


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2013)

Kaba mit Nutella? Im Namen der Wissenschaft, auf in die Küche!   

Shikari ist mir sympatisch geworden.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Ja, Kaba mit Nutella. Oder Nougat. Oder Schoki. Was eben grade da ist. Aber Zimt muss auch rein! Und Sahne obendrauf!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich sag ja, flüssiges Glück <3 Wo wohnst du eigentlich? xP



Ich komme aus dem wundertollen Münster.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2013)

@Schneemaus: Wenn's mir schmeckt nenn ich dich Schokomaus.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Januar 2013)

> Ich komme aus dem wundertollen Münster.



Habt ihr eigentlich noch diese abgefahrene Therme? Da war ich als Kind immer. =)


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich noch diese abgefahrene Therme? Da war ich als Kind immer. =)



http://www.germaniacampus.de/

^^

Soll heißen: NÖ!
Wir haben Hotels, Restaurants und Läden draus gemacht xD


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> @Schneemaus: Wenn's mir schmeckt nenn ich dich Schokomaus.



*lach* Ich bin auch nicht auf solche Ideen gekommen, bis der Pfleger in der Klinik sowas halt immer gemacht hat, vorzugsweise, wenn ich heulend aus meinem Einzelgespräch rauskam 

Na, Münster ist n bisschen weit weg, um mal eben nen Kaba vorbeizubringen


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2013)

Ich wohn im Schwarzwald ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Januar 2013)

> Wir haben Hotels, Restaurants und Läden draus gemacht xD



*schnief* Kein Wunder das ich seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr in Münster war.

Da gibts einfach nichts interessantes mehr. =D

Wenn Schneemaus doch den Kaba vorbei bringen würde, wäre der Kaba das Sehens werteste in Münster.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wenn Schneemaus doch den Kaba vorbei bringen würde, wäre der Kaba das Sehens werteste in Münster.



Oder die Lieferantin des Kabas


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na, Münster ist n bisschen weit weg, um mal eben nen Kaba vorbeizubringen



Aber nicht zu weit weg als das ich selbst einen Kaba holen könnte ^^


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Glaub mir, da wäre der Kaba das Sehenswerteste, die Lieferantin aber ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2013)

Sag doch sowas nicht...


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Ich bin halt nur ehrlich


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bin halt nur ehrlich



Jetzt hast du ihm eine Illusion zerstört ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2013)

Weder Illusion noch Hoffnung. ^^

Ich bin das typische Opfer, dass von Glück reden kann, wenn es in der Friendzone landet. Und aus Buchstaben heraus kann ich mir keine Frauenbilder machen, außer mit Google.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Pfff, die Friendzone kenn ich selbst zur Genüge. Jammer nicht rum


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2013)

Wenn du wüsstest, wie ich jammern kann...


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Vermutlich so, wie alle Männer jammern können


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2013)

Ich rauche nicht und bin kein Alkoholiker, von daher: Jeder hat seinen Laster.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Ich mach mir jetzt erstmal noch nen Schoko-Cappu... Alles so kompliziert grade im Moment schon wieder


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich mach mir jetzt erstmal noch nen Schoko-Cappu... Alles so kompliziert grade im Moment schon wieder



Das einzige was ich an Nahrungsmitteln im Hause habe, sind Kartoffeln, Saurkraut, Passierte Tomaten und Tortellini^^

Ich habe zwar eine 400g Tafel Schoki da, die darf ich aber nicht anrühren weil ich sie einer Freundin noch schicke.
Boah, wie gern würde ich jetzt die Schoki futtern^^ Das ist echt schwer zu widerstehen.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Rewe und co haben doch noch auf


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Rewe und co haben doch noch auf



Nicht in meinem Stadtteil... und der Weg wäre jetzt zu weit. Da rauch ich lieber noch eine.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Auch ne gute Idee


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

Und Korn dreh' ich natürlich auch lauter, zur Freude meiner Nachbarn


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2013)

Noch 6 mal aufstehen und dann ist endlich Ni No Kuni da!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Januar 2013)

Was haben alle mit diesem Spiel. Was kann das, is das stark?


----------



## schneemaus (26. Januar 2013)

Ich muss meine Mail weiter schreiben, meh.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Mail weiter schreiben, meh.



Mach doch große Pausen zwischendurch


----------



## schneemaus (27. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgäääähn ^^

Ich freu mich, heut geh ich mit ner Freundin und deren Hundis mal ne Runde laufen, die hat zwei Collies *_*


----------



## Alux (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo liebe Community


----------



## Konov (27. Januar 2013)

morrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgen


----------



## Magogan (27. Januar 2013)

Nur noch Frauen-Werbung auf YouTube. Jetzt ist laut Werbung schon die Haarefarbe Platin das neue Blond!? WTF!!! Wer will denn bitte platingraue Haare? Oo


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

mich würde interessieren was du dir für videos anschaust das du werbung für platin blonde frauen bekommst ^^


----------



## Reflox (27. Januar 2013)

Männerklos dürfen nur von Männern benutzt werden!!!!!

#aufschrei


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2013)

Frontscheibe von Ray Ban im VW Polo. #yolo
Sportsitze mit Schonbezügen von Wemoto. #yolo
Audi,Q7, mit VW Logo. #yolo

20.000 &#8364; nur für Sticker. #promo


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2013)

songtexte von euch ?


----------



## Reflox (27. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Erwartet Ohrenkrebs


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2013)

guten morgen.


----------



## Legendary (27. Januar 2013)

Omg diese Signatur...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2013)

Stirb Robbe!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DxVMnJXWvdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Januar 2013)

Mir is kalt. War grad ca. zwei Stunden im Wald mit ner ehem. Mitpatientin und deren Hund spazieren, dann wieder in die Stadt gefahren und jetzt eben nach Hause. Und ich friere *bibber* Ihr müsstet mich mal sehen, in die Decke eingewickelt und mit heißem Tee vor mir


----------



## Legendary (27. Januar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Stirb Robbe!



Trololol.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (27. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kann ewig so weitermachen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Januar 2013)

Ja ich auch. Lass uns damit aufhören^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ne Idee was ich als nächstes hören könnte. Höre grad Schwefelgelb.


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mir is kalt. War grad ca. zwei Stunden im Wald mit ner ehem. Mitpatientin und deren Hund spazieren, dann wieder in die Stadt gefahren und jetzt eben nach Hause. Und ich friere *bibber* Ihr müsstet mich mal sehen, in die Decke eingewickelt und mit heißem Tee vor mir



och du arme..... ich war gestern und heute auch im wald. 20 raummeter eiche rausgeholt. frag mal wie kalt mir ist


----------



## schneemaus (27. Januar 2013)

Pfff, du bist ein Mann, du hast nicht zu frieren


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2013)

touché. aber immerhin 3 kilo dadurch abgenommen. da dürfte jede frau neidisch werden   

und trotzdem wars arschkalt im wald. also ruhe auf den billigen plätzen


----------



## Fritzche (27. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> touché. aber immerhin 3 kilo dadurch abgenommen. da dürfte jede frau neidisch werden
> 
> und trotzdem wars arschkalt im wald. also ruhe auf den billigen plätzen



Wird doch im Laufe der nacht alles zu matsch und Eis  Und das heißt das es wieder schön warm wird 


Die Woche vor diesem Kälteeinbruch bin ich Morgens im T Shirt mit offener Jacke zur Arbeit gestrazt xD


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2013)

fritsche wo bleibt meine zahnaer limo? ich warte seit 3 wochen, nu mach ma kette jung, sonst spreng ich zahna-elster in die luft. das LVermGEO wird es freuen


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Januar 2013)

Tag.


----------



## Fritzche (27. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> fritsche wo bleibt meine zahnaer limo? ich warte seit 3 wochen, nu mach ma kette jung, sonst spreng ich zahna-elster in die luft. das LVermGEO wird es freuen



papst das



Machste das ans Auto bekommste vielleicht welche  Schließlich darf bei uns die Hauptstraße nicht erneuert werden weil Napoleons Pferde draufgekackt haben und unsere Burg haben die Schweden im 30 Jährigen Krieg vermutlich abgebaut und mitgenommen....


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2013)

ja kein schwein mag den wittenberger kreis.
können wir also einstampfen und als truppenübungsplatz benutzen? dann hat das burger battallion endlich mal nahes gelände     
und mein vadder weniger arbeit in dem hässlichen landkreis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Januar 2013)

Meh, kalt, müde, zu früh zum schlafen gehen. *jammer*


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meh, kalt, müde, zu früh zum schlafen gehen. *jammer*



*Eine Decke und einen Fencheltee reich*

Bitteschön ^^


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen *wink*


----------



## Ogil (28. Januar 2013)

Moin moin - und schon wieder Montag


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

@buffed redaktion




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Mann, bin ich hibbelig :/


----------



## Davatar (28. Januar 2013)

Hallöle!

Hab grad mit ner WTF?-Reaktion folgendes gelesen:
_gibt auch solche "spezial" brüste. die passen nur durch flaschenhälste. musste mal schaun.

_Dabei stand da:


Aun schrieb:


> gibt auch solche "spezial" bürsten. die passen nur durch flaschenhälse. musste mal schaun.


...


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

jaja der kopf spielt einem üble streiche ^^


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Tjaja, so schnell kann's gehn


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2013)

Na, alle fit in Dänemark?


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Dänemark? o.O


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

ist wohl ein sprichtwort das man bei ihm in der gegen nutzt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2013)

Oi


----------



## LarsW (28. Januar 2013)

Tach,Ihr Luschen.
Wat jibbet hier?Nutten und Koks?


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nJjJ_8CgzDY

Ich leg flach vor lachen


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2013)

so wir machen heute noten : 

Mündlich : 10,5 - 60%
Schriftlich : 5 - 40%

Wie Rechnet meine Lehrerin? 10,5 + 5 = 15,5

15,5 wird aufgerundet zu 16. 16/2 = 8 

Wie rechne ich? Ich runde die 10,5 zu 11 auf. 11 x 0,6 + 5 x 0,4 = 6.6 + 2 = 8,6 = 9 

So wer hat recht?


----------



## Davatar (28. Januar 2013)

Gerundet wird grundsätzlich immer erst am Schluss. Aber ich verstehe Deine Rechnung sowieso nicht. Was soll die Note '9' sein? oder 8? Du verwirrst mich... 

Edit: Oder 10,5? o_O 

Edit: Nehmen wir an, Du hattest 3 Noten (zumindest versteh ich das so).
Mündlich: 5 und 5,5 = 10,5 ?
Schriftlich: 5

Mündlich zählt 40% und schriftlich 60% nehm ich mal an. Also machst Du folgendes:
10,5 / 2 = 5,25 --> Durchschnittsnote mündlich
5,25 * 40% = 2,1
5 * 60% = 3
Summe = 5,1 ~= 5


----------



## Legendary (28. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gerundet wird grundsätzlich immer erst am Schluss. Aber ich verstehe Deine Rechnung sowieso nicht. Was soll die Note '9' sein? oder 8? Du verwirrst mich...
> 
> Edit: Oder 10,5? o_O


Punkte...


Man merkt das du schon länger aus der Schule bist.

0 Punkte = 6
1 - 3 Punkte = 5
4 - 6 Punkte = 4
7- 9 Punkte = 3
10 - 12 Punkte = 2
13 - 15 Punkte = 1


----------



## Davatar (28. Januar 2013)

Ok jetzt fühl ich mich alt


----------



## Legendary (28. Januar 2013)

Trolol das kenn ja selbst ich mit meinen 27 Lenzen...das Punktesystem gibts jetzt nun wirklich schon ein paar Jahre.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2013)

wie gesagt, sind 10,5 Punkte ... die sich aus 9 mündlich und 12 (praktische Arbeit) zusammensetzen darum 10,5 ... ich glaub ich muss da nochmal mit meinem tutor reden und mündlich zählt 60 und schriftlich 40


----------



## Ol@f (28. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> So wer hat recht?


Ich komm bei den Verhältnissen auf 8,3. Also eher deine Lehrerin.


----------



## Konov (28. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> so wir machen heute noten :
> 
> Mündlich : 10,5 - 60%
> Schriftlich : 5 - 40%
> ...



Hmm du rundest die 10,5 auf, deine lehrerin rundet die 15,5 auf.
Was wird nun aufgerundet? Beide Zahlen oder erst mit der 5 addieren?
Macht das überhaupt einen unterschied?
Hab grad selbst soviel mathe um die ohren, kein plan! ^^


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KJiZVcxI_0M


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Huhu *wink*

Hab heute meinen Spezialkaba genossen und bin froh, mich aufgerafft zu haben und raus gegangen zu sein.


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2013)

Ich wurd ebeim Psychologen angemeldet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

was haste getan ?


----------



## Legendary (28. Januar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wurd ebeim Psychologen angemeldet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2013)

Ich gar nichts :<






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Von wem, deinen Eltern? Mit welchem Verdacht/Begründung?

Btw: So schlimm isses gar nich


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

irgendwann findet legendaray noch eine website wo der bilder verlinken auch klappt ^^


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2013)

Eltern. Äh, ich weiss nicht wie man das nennen soll. Verfolgungswahn trifft nicht wirklich zu aber es geht in die Richtung.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Klickst du hart, Reflox!

*duck und weg*


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2013)

Nö ist nicht das.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2013)

Ödipus Komplex?


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Wir sind doch hier nicht bei Sigmund Freud - außer, Reflox wurde bei einem Psychotherapeuten angemeldet, der eine psychoanalytische Ausbildung gemacht hat. Falls ja: I'm sorry, man!


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ödipus Komplex?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

haha. scheisse...ich sollte mich nicht so schnell bewegen verdammte schulter.....
kommt das flöxchen also doch in die klapse ^^


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

Heute ist unter anderem der Geburtstag von Elijah Wood und Andrea Berg ^^ Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Heute ist unter anderem der Geburtstag von Elijah Wood und Andrea Berg ^^ Was sagt ihr dazu?



da bekommt man doch glatt laune 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0KcXr00HoEo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Man kommt doch nicht gleich in die Klapse, wenn man mal zum Therapeuten geht  Macht ihm doch keine Angst


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

der kann das ab


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2013)

Nein ich fang jetzt gleich an zu weinen


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Klickst du hart, Reflox!
> 
> *duck und weg*



da würde ich eher auf sean tippen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> da würde ich eher auf sean tippen ^^



*Schaut sich den Post einfach nur an*

Hm.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Nein, sean. Aber Kriterium 9, du weißt, was ich meine


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

ah paranoid mit schizophren verwechselt ^^

ich bin ja die meinung es gibt einen sean der sich immer wundert warum in stunden fehlt und ein sean der auf buffed postet und auf komischen seiten ist ^^

ausserdem hat heutzutage jeder ab 30 psychosomatische beschwerden


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ah paranoid mit schizophren verwechselt ^^
> 
> ich bin ja die meinung es gibt einen sean der sich immer wundert warum in stunden fehlt und ein sean der auf buffed postet und auf komischen seiten ist ^^



Shizophren =/= Multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung.

Mich wundert es immer wieder wie sich das in den Sprachgebrauch manifestieren konnte.


Schneemaus schau mal in deine Pn, ich bin wie verrückt am F5 Hämmern xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2013)

Ich glaube, ihr braucht alle ein bisschen Liebe.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ktbhw0v186Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ihr braucht alle ein bisschen Liebe.



wenn dann das original





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Iuf2b9wkZR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ihr braucht alle ein bisschen Liebe.



Liebe ist unlogisch.
Liebe ist böse.




Nein danke...


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


määääääh. verdammt den film muss ich nochmal gucken^^


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

Ich drücke es mal besser aus:

Liebe ist Surreal. Ich mag Surrealität. Aber nicht diese Art der Surrealität.


----------



## Magogan (28. Januar 2013)

Für mich wird Sir Ian McKellen immer Gandalf bleiben und Elijah Wood immer Frodo ^^


----------



## zoizz (28. Januar 2013)

Ich mag Elijah in SinCity.


----------



## H2OTest (28. Januar 2013)

krass. 

Was haltet ihr davon? 

Bei Homophobie nicht anklicken!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> krass.
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon?
> 
> Bei Homophobie nicht anklicken!



Warum Homophobie?

Ich meine, ich finde den Kerl nicht mal hübsch.


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

ich kotz erstmal ins treppenhaus.......
diese tennie huren find ich sowas von lächerlich


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2013)

ich dachte ja damals tokio hotel wär ne frauenband soviel make up lange haare hatten die


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

Das sind alles nur Teenieträume die total bescheuert sind.
"Süß und knuffig"

Für richtige Beziehungen wären die doch nie was. Außerdem sind die nicht hübsch.

Andere Männer sind um 1 Milliarde mal hübscher. Ganz normale Schüler sind das.


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Andere Männer sind um 1 Milliarde mal hübscher. Ganz normale Schüler sind das.



in deinem fall wohl -1000000000


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2013)

Ach kommt, wenn der größer ist, bekommt er all die Weiber (oder Kerle).

 Ist doch vollkommen legitim (auch wenns schon gay ist).


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Januar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> in deinem fall wohl -1000000000



Kapier ich nicht.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Januar 2013)

Jaja, sean, ich mach ja schon, hab eben noch n Video geguckt 

Und ja, wie die multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung mit Schizophrenie verwechselt werden konnte, frag ich mich auch. Ich poste im Nachtschwärmer gleich mal Definitionen dazu


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Januar 2013)

Ich wusste das irgendwenn der Wecker nicht klingen würde. Wie ich es hasse. Ich könnte meine ganze Wohnung verwüsten und heulen.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen *wink*

sean: Nicht so davon runterziehen lassen. Passiert einfach mal. Morgen bist du wieder pünktlich


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Januar 2013)

Also ich bin echt froh, dass ich Gleitzeit arbeiten darf und zwar genau aus diesem Grund. ^^

Guten Morgen zusammen!


----------



## Davatar (29. Januar 2013)

Moin

Jetzt hab ichs auch noch geschafft, mich für die TESO-Beta anzumelden. Mal schaun, was draus wird.


Ahja, Gleitzeit ist was Schönes  Könnte nie mehr ohne!


----------



## Davatar (29. Januar 2013)

Sag ma Shiki-Riki, woher hast denn das Bild aus Deiner Signatur? Das hat was!


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

dava.... doppelpost... tztztz


----------



## Davatar (29. Januar 2013)

:O :O :O
Da hast nen Stein:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bewirf mich! 

Edit: Mir fällt grad auf, dass in Zeiten von HD-Videos und HD-Bildern irgendwie nur noch Riesenbilder im Netz rumliegen -.-


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> :O :O :O
> Da hast nen Stein:
> 
> 
> ...



kann es sein, dass weibsvolk anwesend ist?


----------



## Davatar (29. Januar 2013)

Weibsvolk? Seh grad keins. Aber ich bin sowieso grad omplett von Deiner Katze mit offenem, staundendem Mund, hypnotisiert.


----------



## schneemaus (29. Januar 2013)

Ich hab grad das Finale von Dr. House gesehen...


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

ohja, das finale bei house ist hart


----------



## schneemaus (29. Januar 2013)

Nicht hart, aber unglaublich emotional...


----------



## Olliruh (29. Januar 2013)

Guten Morgen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SkLJQu-fHw8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2013)

fags


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> fags



wo?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2013)

da ganz oben


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

ach du meinst die beiden griechen? oder doch olli?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2013)

Ne die Griechen, obwohl Olli auch ein kleiner ist <3


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend.


----------



## ZAM (29. Januar 2013)

Feierabend


----------



## Reflox (29. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Feierabend



Endlich


----------



## Wynn (29. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Feierabend



jetzt erstmal eine pommersche von rügenwalder ?


----------



## schneemaus (29. Januar 2013)

Kopfweh >_<


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kopfweh >_<



frag mal meine schulter


----------



## schneemaus (29. Januar 2013)

Deine Schulter ist mir doch egal, die bereitet mir keine Schmerzen


----------



## Aun (29. Januar 2013)

na warte fräullein! ich werde dich finden! und dann werde ich dich volljammern!


----------



## Wynn (29. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kopfweh >_<



pochend,ziehend,drückend ?

links,rechts,stirn ?


und aun für die meisten im forum gilt doch inzwischen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

Ihr immer mit eurem Fräulein 

Guten Morgen übrigens ^^


----------



## Aun (30. Januar 2013)

juten tach


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

Ich find's grandios, wie sich mein Schlafrhythmus immer weiter verschiebt. Ich geh früh ins Bett und steh früh auf. Gestern sogar um halb 5. Andere Leute verpennen fast jeden Tag, ich steh auf und hab nix zu tun


----------



## Kami-sama (30. Januar 2013)

16:30 ins Bett kenn ich auch... -.-Wecker @ 04:40 a.m. Evurry forking day Mo - Fr.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

Ne, bin gestern um halb fünf morgens aufgestanden, nicht ins Bett gegangen. Aber genau das mein ich. Du MUSST da aufstehen. Ich schwöre dir, wenn ich um solche Uhrzeiten aufstehen MÜSSTE, würd ich nicht aus dem Bett kommen.


----------



## Kami-sama (30. Januar 2013)

Naja.... Aufstehen MÜSSEN ist der falsche Terminus. 

Es empfiehlt sich aber, da ich recht früh auf der Arbeit bin und dadurch auch recht früh wieder zu Hause.


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

Klar, aber auch, wenn ich beispielsweise "erst" um halb 7 aufstehen müsste, würd ich jeden Morgen den Wecker brauchen und mich aus dem Bett quälen


----------



## Kami-sama (30. Januar 2013)

Ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster, aber ich behaupte mal, dass sich jeder Erwerbstätige morgens aus dem Bett quälen muss, egal wann der Wecker klingelt


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Januar 2013)

Mir würde es helfen, wenn die Arbeitszeiten nachts währen. Morgens ist das Bett einfach viel bequemer als nachts.


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2013)

Morgen!<BR><BR>Hätte wissen müssen, dass es keine gute Idee ist, unter der Woche mit nem Freund was trinken zu gehn, den ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehn hab. Hätte erst recht wissen müssen, dass es keine gute Idee ist, anschliessend noch in ne andere Bar weiterzuziehn. Vor allem aber hätt ich wissen müssen, dass es keine gute Idee ist, in der Bar bis morgens um halb 4 zu bleiben, wenn ich um 6 wieder aufstehn muss -.-<BR>...<BR>...<BR>...<BR>...<BR>Aber lustig wars


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

Tja... Wer feiern kann, kann auch arbeiten


----------



## Davatar (30. Januar 2013)

Richtig ^^


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

*hust*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pcmEfVEuqCo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*mal so reinschmeiß und wieder abhau*


----------



## Kami-sama (30. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Tja... Wer feiern kann, kann auch arbeiten



Nicht ganz... Denn wer 


Spoiler



vögelt


 kann auch nicht fliegen


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Jetzt warte ich auf UPS, die meinen riesigen wütenden Vogel bringen sollen, und auf den Pizza-Service ^^

Edit: Pizza ist da ^^


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

Ich hab eben lecker Walnussbrot mit gutem Cheddar aus England gegessen, den ich mitgebracht bekommen hab


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Ein WALNUSSBROT? Oo


----------



## Kami-sama (30. Januar 2013)

Ein WALNUSSBROT!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. Januar 2013)

die dinger sind echt lecker


----------



## Razyl (30. Januar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich hab eben lecker Walnussbrot mit gutem Cheddar aus England gegessen, den ich mitgebracht bekommen hab



 Klingt jetzt nicht sooo lecker


----------



## Aun (30. Januar 2013)

hmmmm cheddar. toll jetzt krieg ichs sabbern....


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2013)

gibt das nicht probleme beim brotabschneiden wenn ganze walnüsse drinne sind ?


----------



## tonygt (30. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> gibt das nicht probleme beim brotabschneiden wenn ganze walnüsse drinne sind ?



Jop das Brot besteht meistens aus Stücken die man mit Buttern dann wieder zusammen kleben darf 

@Kami-Sama Like für deinen Avatar


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgZk3Au9jmw

So genial

kennt einer von animes die wie ranma und kämpfer sind ?


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Jop das Brot besteht meistens aus Stücken die man mit Buttern dann wieder zusammen kleben darf



Das stört mich bei Brot auch oft, dass das einfach auseinander fällt 

Ich frage mich, wieso ich ernsthaft überlege, mir eine nVidia GTX 690 zu kaufen Oo ^^ Ist eigentlich übertrieben, aber es soll ja reichen für die nächsten 3 Jahre ...

Edit: Und gegessen habe ich auch zu viel ^^ Also zu viel Pizza ^^


----------



## tonygt (30. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> So genial
> 
> kennt einer von animes die wie ranma und kämpfer sind ?



Wie sind denn Ranma und Kämpfer ? Oder was gefällt dir an den Anmies besonders.
Kenn viele gute Animes vieleicht kenn ich was ähnliches.

Nutzt eig irgendjemand noch den Buffed IRC ?


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2013)

der humor der serie 

besonders bei kämpfer die situationen und die harakiri tiere ^^

in der shoutbox sind paar leute ^^


----------



## tonygt (30. Januar 2013)

Hmm hab mal in Kämpfer reingeschaut, also nen Anime wo der Hauptdarsteller das Geschlecht wechselt kenn ich net aber vom Still her ähnliche, mit ner Mischung aus Action, Humor bissel Love Story. Also einmal Hidan no Aria und Chuunibyou demo Koi ga Shitai!, dann schau ich mir grad Toradora an keine Action aber extrem lustig und Unterhaltsam ^^ und sonst kann ich noch Guilty Crown empfehlen zwar absolut anderes Genre aber einfach ein extrem guter Anime und natürlich Fairy Tail


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

Jetzt, wo ich wieder daheim bin... Also ich hab beim Walnussbrot schneiden keine Probleme 

Und hat sich denn niemand das Video angeguckt, was ich gepostet hab? ._.


----------



## Aun (30. Januar 2013)

doch hab das video geschaut. wieso? war mir ein bischen zu blechern vom klang


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

Steht ja auch in der Videobeschreibung, dass mir die schlechte Soundquali Leid tut


----------



## tonygt (30. Januar 2013)

Also das find ich deutlich besser, vom Klavie her





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ma3BFoEwjPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mag irgendjemand für mich die Uni gehen und "Walden" einscannen, keine Lust rauszugehen


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Ich bin so einsam, dass ich mir 40 cm große, runde Vögel als Kuscheltiere kaufe ... Oo


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Also das find ich deutlich besser, vom Klavie her



Mal davon abgesehen, dass das bearbeitet ist, habe ich gar nicht den Anspruch, besser zu sein als jemand, der schon zig Videos mit seiner Klaviermusik online gestellt hat


----------



## Doofkatze (30. Januar 2013)

Ich find das Krümelmonster toll  In Hannover das Kekswahrzeichen von Bahlsen gestohlen und Erpresserbrief geschrieben xD


----------



## Aun (30. Januar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich find das Krümelmonster toll  In Hannover das Kekswahrzeichen von Bahlsen gestohlen und Erpresserbrief geschrieben xD



haha ja da musst ich auch lachen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Januar 2013)

Heute habe ich gemerkt, wie sehr doch manche Menschen (Frauen,nicht alle) darauf setzen, was andere von ihnen denken und wie wenig ich nen fuck darauf gebe...

srsly..


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2013)

Hab eben mal mein neu gekauftes Narben-Gel von Bepanthen ausprobiert. Ich bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## exill (30. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute habe ich gemerkt, wie sehr doch manche Menschen darauf setzen, was andere von ihnen denken und wie wenig ich nen fuck darauf gebe...
> 
> srsly..



Jeder denkt sich halt "Oh Gott was denkt der über mich...". Blöd bloß das das jeder denkt und niemand auf andere achtet .


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Wie rechne ich den Grenzwert aus von der i-ten Wurzel aus (1/(2^i*(i+2))) mit i strebt gegen Unendlich aus?


----------



## H2OTest (30. Januar 2013)

den limes bilden ...


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Den will ich ja gerade ausrechnen du Witzbold ^^


----------



## Ol@f (30. Januar 2013)

Dann post mal deine Ansätze. Egtl ist das aber nur relativ elementar.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Hab jetzt die andere Formel genommen für den Konvergenzradius und bin auf R=2 gekommen ^^

Bei der nächsten Aufgabe bin ich mir unsicher, ich glaube, die Folien waren da fehlerhaft - man kann ja schließlich nicht erwarten, dass die uns bereitgestellten Materialien fehlerfrei sind ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend.


----------



## Ol@f (30. Januar 2013)

Nun jut, dann weißt du ja, dass der lim(sup) davon 1/2 ist.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Ich finde es echt toll, dass die Folien fehlerhaft sind. -.-


----------



## Ol@f (30. Januar 2013)

Dann schlag ein Buch auf oder schau im Internet nach. Sollte doch für einen Studenten nicht zu viel verlangt sein.


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

hab kein buch dazu ^^ aber wird schon irgendwie werden ^^


----------



## Legendary (30. Januar 2013)

Was war denn gestern mit dem Kackforum los hier?!


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was war denn gestern mit dem Kackforum los hier?!



*Schrottinator * Mittwoch, 30. Januar 2013 16:32 System.shutdown();


----------



## orkman (30. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was war denn gestern mit dem Kackforum los hier?!



putze hat den stecker gezogen ... irgendwann muss man ja mal staubsaugen duerfen


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2013)

Ich weiß in Mathe echt nicht weiter, ich habe von den 10 Aufgaben gerade mal eine gelöst -.- Und die auch nur mit Hilfe von Wikipedia ^^

Edit: ca. 30 Minuten später, aber ich habe immer noch nicht mehr aufgeschrieben.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. Januar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h6gB3AJhgMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (31. Januar 2013)

Moin!

Buchhalter sind echt ein Volk für sich...



Magogan schrieb:


> Ich weiß in Mathe echt nicht weiter, ich habe von den 10 Aufgaben gerade mal eine gelöst -.- Und die auch nur mit Hilfe von Wikipedia ^^
> 
> Edit: ca. 30 Minuten später, aber ich habe immer noch nicht mehr aufgeschrieben.


Gibts bei Euch kein Tutorat? Ich hab damals mein erstes Jahr nur wegen dem Tutorat überlebt und ich glaub so gings den meisten Mitstudenten von mir auch. Es heisst nicht umsonst, dass im ersten Jahr mit Mathematik gefiltert wird.


----------



## Magogan (31. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Buchhalter sind echt ein Volk für sich...
> 
> Gibts bei Euch kein Tutorat? Ich hab damals mein erstes Jahr nur wegen dem Tutorat überlebt und ich glaub so gings den meisten Mitstudenten von mir auch. Es heisst nicht umsonst, dass im ersten Jahr mit Mathematik gefiltert wird.


Ich bin im 3. Semester. Die Vorlesung ist schlecht und in der Übung versteht man auch fast nichts.


----------



## Konov (31. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gibts bei Euch kein Tutorat? Ich hab damals mein erstes Jahr nur wegen dem Tutorat überlebt und ich glaub so gings den meisten Mitstudenten von mir auch. Es heisst nicht umsonst, dass im ersten Jahr mit Mathematik gefiltert wird.



Nennt man heute tutorium 

Aber Tutorat klingt auch gut. Bissl wie mittelalter


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Januar 2013)

Hallöchen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Februar 2013)

Moinsen! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGkqneHTl_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Na,was meint ihr? PS4?


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Februar 2013)

Kann gut sein. Würde auch noch rechtzeitig vor der E3 mitm Termin hinhauen.


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

weihnachten 2013 japan und usa ^^

dann rest der welt wird bestimmt am anfang wieder um die 700 $ kosten ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

Morgen.

*Edou anhüpf*


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2013)

Aww yeah neue Frisur aww yeah


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2013)

Morgen :3 *sean auffang* 

Kann mich nichtmal erinnern hier riengeguckt zu haben und werde begrüßt <3...naja Interwebz übers Wochenende via PC...WUBWUBWUB =)


----------



## tonygt (1. Februar 2013)

Edou schrieb:


> Morgen :3 *sean auffang*
> 
> Kann mich nichtmal erinnern hier riengeguckt zu haben und werde begrüßt <3...naja Interwebz übers Wochenende via PC...WUBWUBWUB =)



Pic or it didnt happend


----------



## Edou (1. Februar 2013)

Privater moment, also kein Bild. :<


----------



## tonygt (1. Februar 2013)

doppel Post ftw ^^

Schnell Random Infos adden, damits keinem auffällt

Juhu heut kam der Patch mit dem nene LOL Ladder System ich freu mich schon so


----------



## Reflox (1. Februar 2013)

Ich wäre heute beim Friseur fast gestorben. Ohne Brille konnte ich im Spiegel nicht sehen was sie macht und so wie die geschnitten hatte, dachte ich bekomm einen Kanackenschnitt D:

Sind trotzdem viel zu kurz :<

Ich bin traurig :<


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wäre heute beim Friseur fast gestorben. Ohne Brille konnte ich im Spiegel nicht sehen was sie macht und so wie die geschnitten hatte, dachte ich bekomm einen Kanackenschnitt D:
> 
> Sind trotzdem viel zu kurz :<
> 
> Ich bin traurig :<



*Rammt ihm einen Dolch in die Brust*
Willkommen im Reich der Schmerzen!


----------



## Konov (1. Februar 2013)

Mir wurden auch mal die haare sehr kurz geschnitten und es stellte sich raus dass die ganz kurzen haare mir nicht stehen.

Seit ich die matte wieder wachsen lasse, ist es wärmer aufm kopf aber es fühlt sich trotzdem angenehmer an.


----------



## Reflox (1. Februar 2013)

Ich sagte ich wolle n bisschen kürzer um die vorne aufzustellen. Als sie dann auf der rechten Seite schon anfing viel zu kurz zu schneiden habe ich mir gedacht "Jetzt ist sowieso schon verkackt."


----------



## Olliruh (1. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LChcilrirHw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (1. Februar 2013)

Ich war heut auch beim Friseur und ich bin zufrieden ^_^


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

ich werde ende februar mal wieder hin war ja kurz vor weihnachten erst ^^

haste jetzt die frisur von deinem avatar ?


----------



## iShock (1. Februar 2013)

was ein zufall ich geh morgen zum friseur x_x - Die Matte muss mal wieder runter ;D


----------



## Davatar (1. Februar 2013)

^^ Hab heut Abend auch nen Friseurtermin


----------



## Wynn (1. Februar 2013)

erstaunlich wie sich alle abgesprochen haben ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

*Lässt sich gerade die dreiste Kopie von Schneemaus' Reispfanne schmecken*

MJAM!


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2013)

Kraaaaaaaaaaaank


----------



## H2OTest (1. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kraaaaaaaaaaaank



swag


----------



## Konov (1. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kraaaaaaaaaaaank



Gute Besserung!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Kraaaaaaaaaaaank






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oh nein, unser Diktator ist krank!


----------



## ZAM (1. Februar 2013)

Viren haben einfach keinen Respekt


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

Es ist Zeit für ZAM!
Wir müssen die Viren ausrotten!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (1. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Februar 2013)

Die heutigen Themen scheinen wohl Haare und Diktatur zu sein.


----------



## Noxiel (1. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Viren haben einfach keinen Respekt


Ein Virus bzw. Bakterium zu sein ist auch ein verdammt harter Job. Ich kann die kleinen Krankheitserreger mittlerweile viel besser verstehen und nachempfinden was das für eine Mordsaufgabe ist, Menschen zu infizieren.




Plague Inc. führt dir das plastisch vor Augen.


----------



## Konov (1. Februar 2013)

laaaalalala


----------



## schneemaus (1. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ich werde ende februar mal wieder hin war ja kurz vor weihnachten erst ^^
> 
> haste jetzt die frisur von deinem avatar ?



Klar. Wobei die Farbe jetzt gar nicht mal SO viel anders ist  Aber die Länge, da muss ich noch dran arbeiten 



seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Lässt sich gerade die dreiste Kopie von Schneemaus' Reispfanne schmecken*
> 
> MJAM!



...ich hab nicht mal angefangen zu kochen und du hast vor zwei Stunden schon gegessen... Schäm dich!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> ...ich hab nicht mal angefangen zu kochen und du hast vor zwei Stunden schon gegessen... Schäm dich!



Entschuldige, ich wusste es nicht... *Schlürft seinen Kakao*

*Kniet vor ihr Ehrfürchtig*
Schlagt mich nicht, Herrin ._.


----------



## zoizz (1. Februar 2013)

*Zeigeruhrrichtigherumdreht* omg - sry


----------



## H2OTest (2. Februar 2013)

fööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööörst  damit hätte unser Postbote nicht gerechnet wa?


----------



## Konov (2. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> fööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööörst  damit hätte unser Postbote nicht gerechnet wa?



Ich komm in ein alter wo man an das Förstposting nich mehr denkt obwohl ich mich die letzten Monate redlich bemüht habe 

Trotzdem guten morgen 


Komisch nächste woche sind Prüfungen und ich hab kurz vorher immer den eindruck es wäre zuviel lernstoff, obwohls bislang eigentlich ging


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

Mein verkackter Drucker druckt nicht richtig! Hnnnngh!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y7eQ_iPy8Iw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Februar 2013)

Da bin ich durch mit Overclocked. Hat mich ja mal total geflasht, das Game o.O


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

äch bin wieda daaaaaaa


----------



## schneemaus (2. Februar 2013)

Wie geht's dir denn?


----------



## Konov (2. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> äch bin wieda daaaaaaa



Du warst weg? 

Guden Middach!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2013)

finally home


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Du warst weg?
> 
> Guden Middach!



jap um 12 ausm krankenhaus entlassen ^^ 



schneemaus schrieb:


> Wie geht's dir denn?



naja bänder sind zum glück alle heil, leichte abschürfungen, innere muskelrisse. hab ne titanplatte, die das schlüsselbein in der schulter halten. und naja alles andere muss der hausarzt machen ( physio usw). und die platte soll an meinem bday wieder raus...


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Da bin ich durch mit Overclocked. Hat mich ja mal total geflasht, das Game o.O



falls noch erhältichlich fahrenheit/indigo prophecy 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ULAtP93UZeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das spiel habe ich auf dem pc geliebt


----------



## schneemaus (2. Februar 2013)

Fahrenheit mag ich nicht so. Hab ich nach ner Weile wieder aufgehört zu zocken.

Edit: Liegt vielleicht daran, dass es mehr auf Action ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2013)

ich fand die story und entscheidungen für damals halt gut ^^

find schade das solche games wie heavy rain und co es nicht auf dem pc schafften


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2013)

Mag jemand mein Spiel beta-testen?  Gefällt es euch? Also vom Spielprinzip? Dass die Grafiken schlecht sind, weiß ich auch


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD MORNING VIETNAM!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2Lh17ewW9eM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ich fühl mich riesig!


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

Das mit der Zeit ist recht nervig, da man an 2 stellen fast gezwungen ist zu warten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (2. Februar 2013)

Yay 44 Sekunden. :> Ich find das "Du bist gestorben" blöd, sollte lieber sofort neustarten.


----------



## Konov (2. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> jap um 12 ausm krankenhaus entlassen ^^
> 
> 
> 
> naja bänder sind zum glück alle heil, leichte abschürfungen, innere muskelrisse. hab ne titanplatte, die das schlüsselbein in der schulter halten. und naja alles andere muss der hausarzt machen ( physio usw). und die platte soll an meinem bday wieder raus...



Was haste denn angestellt??


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Was haste denn angestellt??



lesen soll helfen....
die clavicula aus dem ac gelenk GERISSEN


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das mit der Zeit ist recht nervig, da man an 2 stellen fast gezwungen ist zu warten



Dann machst du was falsch ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

So, ich habe mal meiner Schwester geschrieben was ich mir von ihr und meiner Mama zusammen wünsche.

Wenn ich es bekomme, flipp ich aus.
Wenn nciht dann soll es einfach nicht sein 


*Das Keyboard Model S Ultimate ^^
*


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dann machst du was falsch ^^



Ich muss zugeben, ich bin kein Plattformer, das liegt mir einfach nicht xD


----------



## Konov (2. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> lesen soll helfen....
> die clavicula aus dem ac gelenk GERISSEN



Sorry dass ich hier net 24 stunden am tag mitlese, ich meinte WIE ist es dazu gekommen, dass die clavicula aus deinem ac gelenk gerissen ist??
Um es mal nobel zu formulieren???


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

kühles geschichte bruder   

im schlaf ausgerissen, ein ding der unmöglichkeit, aber sag niemals nie ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> aber sag niemals nie ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Np_Rkh7tLMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Februar 2013)

Meh.


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

*kaliber12nachladundaufdagobertwart*


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2013)

mit justin biber haste den tiefpunkt ereicht sean ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

Hm? Ich bin unbesiegbar!


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das thema hatten wir ja vor kurzem in der shoutbox ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2013)

Gleich Django Unchained gucken WOOOP WOOOP


----------



## Edou (2. Februar 2013)

Gleich auf nen Geburtstag, totally langweilig wubwubwub. :< (Tief im inneren frag' ich mich immernoch, woher ich das Gottverdammte "Wubwubwub" aufgeschnappt hab und es atm dauerhaft benutze :< es ist folter aber macht spaß :<)


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

Edou schrieb:


> es ist folter aber macht spaß :<



Masochist?


----------



## Magogan (2. Februar 2013)

Jetzt gibt es in meinem Spiel sogar Münzen xD Wie innovativ ^^ 

Die haben auch eine total coole Textur:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




xD


----------



## schneemaus (2. Februar 2013)

Nix vom Spiel mitbekommen, aber wusste eben sofort, dass Mainz verloren hat. Komm ausm Rewe, lauf Richtung Zuhause, kommen mir lauter grimmige Fressen mit Mainz05-Schals entgegen. Ich muss mir demnächst mal merken, wann die spielen, dass ich nicht gegen Spielende zum Rewe laufe und den ganzen Massen entgegenlaufen muss ^^


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

So gleich gibts lecker Bier aus Singapur :3


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> das thema hatten wir ja vor kurzem in der shoutbox ^^



verräter! kielholen sollte man dich, möge meine flatulenz dich erreichen! 

fuck wie mir eben nicht eingefallen ist, dass ich den gaybar clip schonmal gehört habe.... fuuuuuuu


----------



## schneemaus (2. Februar 2013)

Reflox, du änderst deine Signatur auch öfter als manche Leute ihre Unterhosen, oder?


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Reflox, du änderst deine Signatur auch öfter als manche Leute ihre Unterhosen, oder?



Jop, das ist normal bei mir. Ich finde einfach nie eine die mir auf Dauer gefällt :<


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Reflox, du änderst deine Signatur auch öfter als manche Leute ihre Unterhosen, oder?



also iwie versteh ich den satz falsch, auch wenn du vielleicht das richtige meinst


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

Wait a second, schneemaus wechselst du deine unterhosen nur alle 3 Tage? D:


----------



## schneemaus (2. Februar 2013)

Ich sagte "manche Leute", nicht "öfter als ich". Leute, bitte, wie ekelhaft ist das denn? *schauder*


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

"manche Leute"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

naja so nen schlüpper kann man 2 tage lang tragen. einfach auf links drehen. das wird dir jeder hardcore zocker bestätigen 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Nö Gk sind viel elitärer!



pahhhh das ich nicht lache. die silberglänzenden blechdosen kannste doch knicken! da lacht sich ja selbst meine blutwolfrudel inne buchse ^^


----------



## schneemaus (2. Februar 2013)

Boah Aun... Widerlich o.O


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> pahhhh das ich nicht lache. die silberglänzenden blechdosen kannste doch knicken! da lacht sich ja selbst meine blutwolfrudel inne buchse ^^



hello




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2013)




----------



## schneemaus (2. Februar 2013)

Oooooh, ZAMmilein, was is denn los?


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2013)

Immer noch krank


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2013)

wenn das entfernen von viren im menschlichen körper so einfach wär wie am pc ^^


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2013)

pffff. nur weicheier. ein echter ossi wärmt sich am eisblock! 



Wrynn schrieb:


> wenn das entfernen von viren im menschlichen körper so einfach wär wie am pc ^^



funtkioniert bei ner infizierten system 32 nur bedingt


----------



## schneemaus (2. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Immer noch krank



Dass du krank bist, ist doch nix Neues *duck und weg*


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Immer noch krank



Dikatatoren die Usernamen ändern haben es nicht anders verdient!


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dass du krank bist, ist doch nix Neues *duck und weg*


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> pffff. nur weicheier. ein echter ossi wärmt sich am eisblock!



pfff, ihr in eurem kleinen Flachland wisst doch nichtmal was kalt bedeutet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2013)

das ist aber viel schnee reflox

und warum habt ihr eiszapfen am fenster ?


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bf84tZeiiLs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> das ist aber viel schnee reflox
> 
> und warum habt ihr eiszapfen am fenster ?



Ist nicht bei uns 

Aber das ist so der Durchschnittswinter bei einem Kumpel in Graubünden :3


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zxnho1yTjRo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



soviele guten konsolenspiele und gerade das spiel wird nach 4 jahren auf den pc rausbgeracht


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Aber das ist so der Durchschnittswinter bei einem Kumpel in Graubünden :3



Wo genau? Hoffe doch nicht im Rumantsch Teil


----------



## schneemaus (2. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a1Y73sPHKxw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tVQukw8DkaY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wo genau? Hoffe doch nicht im Rumantsch Teil



Klosters Davos 

Ostschweiz ist Ostschweiz. Mir egal ob Rumantsch oder nicht, solange es nicht Frankos aus dem Westen sind 

Weiss auch nicht ob das Bild von ihm gemacht wurde, das hat er mir vor 2 Jahren geschickt, als ich mich über den Schnee hier unten beschwert habe xD


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Klosters Davos



Ich bin regelmäßig in Klosters. Deshalb kam mir das ganze auch so bekannt vor 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Km6hwnS5-xM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Reflox (2. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich bin regelmäßig in Klosters. Deshalb kam mir das ganze auch so bekannt vor



Soviel sieht man jetzt auf dem Bild auch nicht xD


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

sup?


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Morgähn!


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

moin schneemaus


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Na, Aun, wie geht's dir und deiner Clavicula heute?


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

beschissen. schlecht geschlafen und vom hals an steht alles unter extremer spannung-,- ich könnt mich erschiessen


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Hast wenigstens Schmerzmittel bekommen?


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

schon aber iwie wirken die ibu 600er nicht wirklich ^^


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Na ja, 600er Ibu nach so ner OP find ich auch etwas... Na ja... Nimm halt zwei, 1200 sind maximale Einzeldosis. Und ansonsten morgen ab zum Hausarzt und was Anderes verschreiben lassen, Novalgin z.B.


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

hmmm an novalgin hab ich noch garnicht gedacht *yeah*  beam me up scotty


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Gern geschehen


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2013)

es geht nichts über metamizol natrium 

besonders wenn man ne asperin allergie hat und ibuprofren ähnliche wirkstoffkette laut beipackzettel hat

die von lichtenstein - die von ratiopharm schmecken total bäh


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

die lichtensteiner sind super, ratiopharm mag ich iwie auch nicht


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Mir ist doch egal, wie so Tropfen schmecken, Hauptsache, sie wirken o.O


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2013)

nicht wenn die sie dir vom geschmack hochkommen weil eklig süss


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Na ja, wie gesagt, ich bin da relativ schmerzfrei. Was hinterher trinken und gut is.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2013)

Kannst ja in der Apotheke fragen, ob Sie die noch mit Steakgeschmack haben.


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

das würd ich sogar nehmen. hmmmmm fleisch, FLEISCH!


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Ach ja. Was mach ich denn, wenn ich den Livestream vom Freitag fertig geguckt hab?


----------



## Ogil (3. Februar 2013)

"Schmerzmittel? Hat's da nicht was mit Steakgeschmack?"


----------



## Reflox (3. Februar 2013)

Mir ist langweilig :<


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Kann mir mal einer sagen, wie verdammt stoned der Macher von Sucker Punch war?


----------



## EspCap (3. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> es geht nichts über metamizol natrium



Vorher lieber mal was anderes ausprobieren. Ibu-Lysin, Thomapyrin (Paracetamol, ASS & Koffein) etc.
Metamizol ist nicht ohne Grund in vielen Ländern gar nicht mehr zugelassen.


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer sagen, wie verdammt stoned der Macher von Sucker Punch war?



wieso das?


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Wer denkt sich denn son krankes Zeug aus o.O


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wer denkt sich denn son krankes Zeug aus o.O


Spielt ja auch im Irrenhaus!   


Bei aller Sympathie, da kann ich dir einfach nicht zustimmen!


----------



## Reflox (3. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wer denkt sich denn son krankes Zeug aus o.O



Guck mal Dead Snow oder Zombie Killer.


----------



## Xidish (3. Februar 2013)

Moin,

imo sind die besten Sachen in der Winterzeit, um grippalen Effekten vorzubeugen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Letzteres in Tee ... 

Auf all das sonstige Chemiezeug verzichte ich schon seit vielen Jahren und fahre damit bestens.

greetz


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Spielt ja auch im Irrenhaus!
> 
> 
> Bei aller Sympathie, da kann ich dir einfach nicht zustimmen!



Das heißt nicht, dass ich den Film nicht gut fand. Im Gegenteil. Aber krank ist er trotzdem.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen. 
Ich bin etwas verwundert das ich wirklich so lange im Bett gelegen habe O_o

Meh. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Vorher lieber mal was anderes ausprobieren. Ibu-Lysin, Thomapyrin (Paracetamol, ASS & Koffein) etc.
> Metamizol ist nicht ohne Grund in vielen Ländern gar nicht mehr zugelassen.



wie bereits oben geschriben Acetylsalicylsäure allergie und seit ich kind bin nehm ich paracetamol mit 18 abgesetzt weil es nicht mehr so wirkte und erhöhte leberwerte

und sucker punch ist halt so ein wtf film er spielt halt in 2 traumwelten wobei ich halt die kampfszenen am besten fand und das ende blöde ^^

allgemein fand ich die nervenheilanstalt sequenzen blöde ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2013)

Und ich bin der Meinung, dass er nicht krank ist.


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2013)

Spoiler



also komm allein das ende wo sie lobotomiert wird ist schon blöde und krank


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Na ja, ich fand das Ende sehr cool. Und schön fand ich auch "Und eins noch: Wenn ihr für nichts kämpft, könnt ihr von allem besiegt werden."


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> also komm allein das ende wo sie lobotomiert wird ist schon blöde und krank



Na ja. Aber eigentlich war's auch recht klar


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2013)

Dann müsste ich aber auch "Der letzte König von Schottland" als krank bezeichnen, weil der rothaarige im Flughafen an 2 Hacken aufgehängt wurde. Ich bin bei der Szene sogar fast vom Stuhl gekippt im Unterricht, weil man richtig sehen konnte, wie die die Hacken reinstechen. Ich bin wohl zu sensibel für realistische Gewalt.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Das meinte ich doch nicht mit krank. Ich meine einfach dieses komplette Setting und was er sich da für die Kampfszenen ausgedacht hat... Mein Kopf ist einfach so krass überladen o.O


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2013)

Mir hat genau das gefallen. War angenehm abwechslungsreich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2013)

MOIN!


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das meinte ich doch nicht mit krank. Ich meine einfach dieses komplette Setting und was er sich da für die Kampfszenen ausgedacht hat... Mein Kopf ist einfach so krass überladen o.O



also die kampfszenen waren das beste am film neben den soundtrack ^^

die steampunk ninja zombie nazis ^^

für die leute die auf facebook sind könnt ihr bitte das bild liken ?

ist von nem bekannten die band und die können einen platz als vorband gewinnen 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=476390729087907&set=a.476390499087930.107626.150814041645579&type=3&theater


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Klar war's abwechslungsreich, ich fand's ja, wie gesagt, auch gut, aber irgendwann wurd's echt etwas too much, um das noch halbwegs zu verarbeiten in der kurzen Zeit.

Aber der Soundtrack <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDPn4d651zM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> MOIN!


moin


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2013)

dann darfste dir nie filme wie 

13th floor
dark city
existenz

usw anschauen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2013)

Unser Garten ist komplett abgeräumt. Hat jemand Bock nen Tempel mr zu ehren zu bauen? Gibt auch Gummibären.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Ich bin ja schon fies... Meine Patentante hat heut Nachmittag angerufen, sie hat ja jetzt endlich Internet, aber das funktioniert nicht so und das mit den Mails ja auch nicht und überhaupt. Als ich dann mal per Schritt-für-Schritt-Anleitung Teamviewer bei ihr drauf hatte, war das Problem auch innerhalb von fünf Minuten gelöst und ich hab ihr dann noch verschiedene Dinge erklärt. Tja und irgendwann hab ich ihr dann mal den Link zum Scary Maze Game geschickt... MUAHAHAHAHAHA die Reaktion am Telefon war göttlich


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

gott bist du fies, kannste doch nicht machen


----------



## schneemaus (3. Februar 2013)

Klar kann ich  Der Schrei klingelt mir immer noch in den Ohren *gnihihi*


----------



## Reflox (3. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iShock (3. Februar 2013)

ich kann eure begeisterung über sucker punch irgendwie net teilen - der ganze Film war für mich ein Klischee und ich musst nach 60 min einfach ausmachen x_x....

Hauptsache man wirft alles in einen Film damit alle nen Nerdgasm kriegen  ?


----------



## Noxiel (3. Februar 2013)

Habe ich ab Donnerstag voll fettes DSL 16000, zum selben Preis wie zuvor DSL 6000. Das erste Mal, dass ich einen Anruf vom Telekom Callcenter im nachhinein als sinnvoll bezeichnen würde. (Aber nicht falsch verstehen, das Angebot von der netten Dame war reiner Nepp und bei der Frage was es kosten würde von DSL 6000 auf DSL 16000 aufzustocken, hat sie mich eiskalt angelogen. Ich habe ihren Anruf lediglich genutzt um mich im Kundencenter selbst zu informieren.)


----------



## Xidish (3. Februar 2013)

Versteh' grad net so den Zusammenhang.
Hast Du angerufen - hat sie angerufen?
Was soll gelogen sein?
Hat man 6k DSl und steigt auf 16k um , bekommt man es zu selben Preis, wie 6k DSL.
Ich habe mein 50k DSL auch zum selben Preis bekommen, wie zuvor mein 16k DSL gekostet hatte.

Und was für Infos - außer den Üblichen willst Du denn entlockt haben?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Februar 2013)

Buhuu ich will auch sonne Leitung ;((


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2013)

putzig deine neue signatur


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

wieso bekommt ihr alle nur so scheiß leitungen?


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2013)

vieleicht weils sie auf dem land leben


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Februar 2013)

Bei uns gibts keine bessere (angeblich). Wohne in einer 40,000 Einwohner Stadt in einer Siedlung. Wir sind es offensichtlich nicht wert.


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> putzig deine neue signatur






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



purge it!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Februar 2013)

Die binde ich über PowerAuras in WoW ein. =D


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

aber gibt doch gar kein promethium in wow o.O


----------



## Reflox (3. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Februar 2013)

*Mit einen Paddel im Thread erschein*


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Mit einen Paddel im Thread erschein*



was ihr alle gegen ponys habt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Februar 2013)

Space Mariens können mir nichts anhaben hab eine 2000 Punkte Eldar Armee.  ^^


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Space Mariens können mir nichts anhaben hab eine 2000 Punkte Eldar Armee. ^^



mal gucken wie deine eldar gegen nen meinen deathwing oder meine welpen aussehen. allein meine wölfe dürften dich zerfetzen


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d_hW5vLuxsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (3. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> mal gucken wie deine eldar gegen nen meinen deathwing oder meine welpen aussehen. allein meine wölfe dürften dich zerfetzen








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mCk78mlzZTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2013)

WoW ist was für Nerds ...


----------



## Firun (4. Februar 2013)

Einen schönen Montag Morgen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (4. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen *wink*

So, mal eben für Donnerstag n Vorstellungsgespräch klar gemacht


----------



## Davatar (4. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Diese Woche gibts Arbeits-Übergabe. Das wird ne angenehme Woche 
Ansonsten: Esst mehr Käsetoast!


----------



## Aun (4. Februar 2013)

gratz schneemaus

für wrynn:
*The Purge of Hogwarts:*

To; Lord-Inquisitor Von Grimm, Ordo Hereticus
From; Inquisitor Bigotin, Ordo Hereticus
Subject; Inquisitorial Purge BD-4992 "The Hogwarts Purge"
Transmitted; Inquisitorial Fortress, Bethor VIII 
Transmitter; Astropath Ginla 
Receiver; Astropath Wulesh
Thought For The Day; Never give into temptation and ask about the black and white Space Marine on the black and white bike.

Salutations Lord!

I am pleased to report that the heretical witch-coven, the blasphemous sect known as "Hogwarts School of Wizardry and Witchcraft" has been eliminated, and every member of this vile cult has been cleansed with fire and sword. 

Accompanied by five squads of veteran Inquisitorial Stormtroopers, two-hundred local militia, a dozen arco-flagellants, two Penitent Engines, and three squads drawn from the Order of the Holy Nimbus, we began our assault upon the fortress of the enemy at dawn's first light. Although the castle was hidden from normal sight by a myriad of hexes and foul enchantments, these wards were easily bypassed thanks to the psyk-out strike launched by the Persecution, and we were able to begin the assault.

We stormed the grounds, suffering only minor casualties from various self-defence spell-traps that the enemy had placed within the grounds. These traps were disposed of quickly by my cadre of sanctioned psykers, and we able to press on. 

We were soon accosted by a heavily-haired mutant of exceptional height and bulk (see pict attachments 00-03) upon approaching the castle's main portcullis. He was accompanied by a variety of abominable creatures (pict attachments 04-16), gruesome beasts which looked like twisted parodies of ancient creatures of legend- such beasts included a disturbing horse/eagle hybrid and assorted scorpion/crab-like creatures, each one the size of a small landcar, amongst others. The large mutant challenged us in an accent I did not recognise, but no doubt it was speaking in some daemonic tongue. I ordered the attack. The creatures of the mutant beastmaster took a heavy toll on the local militia and my Stormtroopers, but our numbers and weaponry were superior, and the Sisters of the Holy Nimbus swiftly brought down the creatures with bolter, melta and flamer fire. The giant mutant beastmaster possessed incredible strength and endurance, and managed to inflict crippling damage on one of the Penitent Engines and kill and seriously wound twenty-three militia, Sisters and Stormtroopers before it was brought down by the holy rage of the arco-flagellants (three of which perished due to lethal combat stimm overdose- in death, they have been granted His Forgiveness).

We consolidated our position and set up a strong foothold whilst our chirurgeons and Sisters Hospitaller provided healing for the wounded and mercy for the dying. 

To the south, I glimpsed an oval structure that appeared to resemble a standard Imperial amphitheatre or coliseum (pict attachments 17-20). Six tall poles, topped with huge hoops, were situated on this "pitch", three at each end. I theorised that the cult held some form of diabolical rituals or ceremonies there, and that the hoops were utilised in these.
No sooner had our wounded been comforted and aided by our medical staff, the witches of the Hogwarts School appeared. I was at first shocked at the average age of our foe; the youngest seemed to be ten years of standard, the oldest no more than seventeen. They were led by five older psykers (see accompanying pict-files 21-25), and they outnumbered us nearly two to one. At first, I foolishly thought that fighting children would be no challenge, but I chastised myself, remembering that each of these younglings was an illegal psyker, taught by their council of the older rogue psykers.

The eldest of the rogue psykers (pict 21), whom I presumed to be the leader, stepped forward, and I saw the malevolence and hatred in his eyes that spoke of a man driven insane by the daemonic power which he wielded. He personally addressed me, giving his name as Albus Dumbledore, but I did not wish to bandy words with a heretic and a witch, so before he could speak any further and bewitch me, I disposed of him with my stake crossbow and gave the order for my force to attack.

Pandemonium erupted immediately. The younger psykers were herded back into the castle by two of the "teachers"; a wrinkled midget (pict/subject 24) and a portly woman bedecked with scraps of local flora (pict/subject 25). The older children retaliated, led by the other two psykers, a crone-faced woman (pict/subject 22) and a cadaverous man with long black greasy hair (pict/subject 23).

The psykers launched a variety of psychic attacks that killed and/or otherwise incapicitated my warriors. I saw some terrible things. Two Stormtroopers stumbled and fell to the ground, as if their limbs had ceased to function. Sister-Palatine Lucresia was transmuted in a second from a proud warrior of the Adepta Sororitas to a pewter goblet. Local militia either burst into laughter so violent that their blood vessels burst, or were inflated like carnival balloons. Arco-flagellants slipped and collapsed as the ground beneath them was turned to ice. I remained unscathed, thanks to the protection offered by my hexagrammic wards and my accompanying sanctioned and penitent psykers.

I rallied my troops and pressed the attack. Many of the child psykers were slain by the accurate firepower of my Stormtroopers and the Sisters, and they fled in craven dissarray, only to be picked off at the leisure of my warriors and I. Subject 23 was bisected by Sister Superior Paminda's eviscerator, whilst Subject 22 met the Emperor's Judgement at the claws of the Penitent Engine. 

We advanced into the castle, gunning down resistance where we found it. Subjects 24 and 25 were killed as they defended the younger heretics, many of whom surrendered after the deaths of their "teachers". I tasked Stormtrooper Lieutenant Virone with prisoner detail, and he and his squad set about dealing with the captured children, taking them to the evac zone and transferring them to the null-cells aboard the Persecution, where they would await interrogation and execution. 

We finally came across the last point of resistance in the great hall of the castle, a room so seeped in obscene witchery that I permitted only the Sisters and my personal staff to accompany me inside- I could not risk the corruption of the Stormtroopers.

At the end of the hall stood four figures (picts 26-29), all of them young psykers. Three of the psykers were male, and one was female. They began a last-ditch defence, but their efforts were in vain. The blonde, arrogant-looking male (pict/subject 27) was reduced to ashes by my gun-servitor's plasma cannon, and the freckled, red-haired male (pict/subject 2 took a trio of bolter shots to the chest. The female, a young girl with long, curly brown hair (pict/subject 26) surrendered to us, and I immediately placed an inhibitor upon her (I have since transferred Subject 26 to my own staff, where she now serves as a penitent psyker).

The final male, a boy with thick black hair, spectacles, and a curious scar on his forehead (pict/subject 29) was monstrously powerful for one so young, and claimed the lives of four Sisters, my two gun-servitors, and Interrogator Delaun before he was stopped. As Interrogator Tesze held him in the jaws of her mancatcher, I prepared my power stake for the killing strike. Subject 29 looked at me frantically and cried out; "You idiot muggle! If you kill me, Voldemort will return!"

I presumed that "muggle" was some sort of profane cult slang. I had no idea who "Voldemort" was/is, but I assume that the witch's babble was a desperate and useless plea to prevent me from dispensing justice. I paid his rambling no heed, and impaled his heart with my sacred power stake.

Our mission a success, we ransacked the castle for any heretical items that would need to be immediately destroyed to prevent them from corrupting the servants of the Emperor any longer. We found all manner of wands, ingredients, spellbooks and scrolls, and curious orb-shaped relics (picts 30-32; note the curious wings that adorn the tiny golden ball in pict 32). All was put to the cleansing flame.

Upon our return to the Persecution, I gave the order for Captain Yevonce to begin the orbital bombardment of the castle, completely obliterating the vile structure. As we made warp transition to Bethor VIII, I and my staff began the interrogation of the young witches. 

My apologies for the lack of transcripts at this current moment, but I regret to announce that both my scribe-skull and auto-savant are both out of ink and parchment, and Interrogator Tesze has been forced to transcribe the interrogations from the various vox-thief recordings. The transcripts will be with you shortly, my Lord.

The stain of the Hogwarts coven has been wiped from the Emperor's glorious realm.

Your Servant,
Inquisitor Predujis Bigotin


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2013)

gz schneemaus - ich geh mal fix einkaufen dann les ich es aun


----------



## Davatar (4. Februar 2013)

YAY, blinkendes Smilie!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (4. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> YAY, blinkendes Smilie!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Epilepsie-Alarm!

Morgän


----------



## Davatar (4. Februar 2013)

Achja viel Glück dann Mausi


----------



## schneemaus (4. Februar 2013)

Danke euch ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Februar 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=yCrbv81SBHg[/youtube] 
Eine köstliche Kollektion an Herzinfarkten


----------



## Noxiel (4. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Versteh' grad net so den Zusammenhang.
> Hast Du angerufen - hat sie angerufen?



Sie mich, um mir ein neues tolles Angebot an Bestandskunden zu unterbreiten.



Xidish schrieb:


> Was soll gelogen sein?


Dass das reine Aufstocken von DSL 6000 auf 16000 rund 11 Euro mehr kosten würde, womit ich ca. 49,- Euro pro Monat bezahlt hätte, während das Nepp Angebot "nur" bei 44,95 Euro gelegen wäre.




Xidish schrieb:


> Hat man 6k DSl und steigt auf 16k um , bekommt man es zu selben Preis, wie 6k DSL.


Jawoll. Offenbar ist mit der Umstellung von der analogen auf eine IP-basierte Übertragung auch eine Erhöhung der Datenrate für's Internet gestiegen. Ich kriege also ab Donnerstag zwei neue Telefonnummern dazu (wie ISDN) und zusätzlich fällig die Begrenzung von DSL 6000 weg und das alles zum neuen, wie alten Preis von 34,94 Euro pro Monat.




Xidish schrieb:


> Ich habe mein 50k DSL auch zum selben Preis bekommen, wie zuvor mein 16k DSL gekostet hatte.
> 
> 
> 
> Und was für Infos - außer den Üblichen willst Du denn entlockt haben?


Na, hier auf dem Land war es vor knapp zwei Jahren schon ein epischer Kampf überhaupt DSL 6000 zu kriegen.


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2013)

noxi steht in deinem vertragt 16+ oder bis zu 16k oder genau 16k ?

weil wenn 16k+ oder bis zu 16k steht bleibt es beim alten weil sie dann nicht verplichtet sind dir die vollen 16k zu geben ^^


----------



## Noxiel (4. Februar 2013)

Mir ist kein Internetanbieter bekannt, der wirklich exakt einen Durchsatz von 16000 garantiert, von daher ist mein Vertrag natürlich "nur" ein bis zu 16000 Mbit. 

Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass ich eine höhere Datenrate als DSL 6000 zustande kriege.


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2013)

Was macht ein Herzkranker, wenn er Cola und Bier trinkt?



Spoiler



Er colabiert!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2013)

GG meine Signatur wurde entfernt


----------



## Olliruh (4. Februar 2013)

Morjen


----------



## Aun (4. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> GG meine Signatur wurde entfernt



tja. zam ist angekündigt amok gelaufen. war ja gespannt wie lange es dauern würde


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2013)

daaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> GG meine Signatur wurde entfernt



Meine wurde auch reportet :<


----------



## Aun (4. Februar 2013)

muahahahahaha, da hat zam vorhin aber aufgeräumt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Meine wurde auch reportet :<



IN WAS FÜR EINER WELT LEBEN WIR


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> IN WAS FÜR EINER WELT LEBEN WIR



War angeblich zu gross fürn schwaches Netz. Ich hab hier aber ne kack-Leitung mit regelmässig dropdowns bis zu 92/kbs und die hat nie irgendwie gestört oder so >.>


----------



## Legendary (4. Februar 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mir ist kein Internetanbieter bekannt, der wirklich exakt einen Durchsatz von 16000 garantiert, von daher ist mein Vertrag natürlich "nur" ein bis zu 16000 Mbit.
> 
> Aber ich bin guter Dinge, dass ich eine höhere Datenrate als DSL 6000 zustande kriege.



Bin bei der T-Com und hab DSL 16+ 


Garantiert wird nix aber ich habe zu 99,9% rund 17.500 kbit/s Down am Router anliegen was meines Erachtens schon pervers gut ist.  Ich weiß schon, warum ich die Telekom eigentlich nur loben kann, beim Handy gabs auch noch nie Probleme und ich bin da schon viele viele Jahre.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2013)

Hallöchen. *Genießt gerade den Schafskäse vom Iraner von nebenan*


----------



## Legendary (4. Februar 2013)

Sag mal Sean...kannst du eigentlich auch noch normal schreiben?

Wir sind hier kein RP Server. :>


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Genießt gerade den Schafskäse vom Iraner von nebenan*



[attentionwhore=on] Ich hasse dich!    [attentionwhore=off]


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Sag mal Sean...kannst du eigentlich auch noch normal schreiben?
> 
> Wir sind hier kein RP Server. :>



Eh lan isch fick disch rischtisch eeeeeh.

So besser?


Natürlich nur ein Scherz, nech ^^


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2013)

du hast yolo und swag vergessen


----------



## Legendary (4. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Eh lan isch fick disch rischtisch eeeeeh.
> 
> So besser?
> 
> ...



Na also, du kannst ja doch normal reden. Geht doch.   

EDIT: Wrynn, das heißt nicht yolo oder swag...das heißt #Yoloswaggerrap2013sexismusvorwürfemoneyboynoscope360hashtag


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2013)

#aufschrei


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2013)

nackte haut in der sig <3


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nackte haut in der sig <3



#aufschrei #yolo


----------



## H2OTest (4. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iiZ3Bcj_hQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (4. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> #aufschrei





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Yolobrüderle.


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Februar 2013)

Geht doch mal weg mit eurem scheiß Yolo und Swag! Ô_ô


----------



## Legendary (4. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Geht doch mal weg mit eurem scheiß Yolo und Swag! Ô_ô



Deal wenn du mit deinen Pseudohashtags * * weg gehst.


----------



## Magogan (4. Februar 2013)

Verdammt, ich muss Mathe lernen  Aber ich nichts verstehen ^^ Okay, ein bisschen schon ^^

Ich hasse Mathe -.-


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hasse Mathe -.-



Da bist du nicht alleine


----------



## orkman (5. Februar 2013)

GUTEN MORGÄHN!!!!
ich eröffne dann mal für heute  
*kaffee bereitstell*


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2013)

kaffee is gut. *kannewegnehm*


----------



## Konov (5. Februar 2013)

Heute Prüfung 

Morgen zusammen


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2013)

Moin!

2. Tag Übertragung meiner Arbeit auf den Mitarbeiter, der mich ersetzen soll und er hälts jetzt schon kaum aus, hahaha, ich frag mich ja, wie lange der hier bleiben wird, wenn ich weg bin.


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Heute Prüfung
> 
> Morgen zusammen



Könnte man bei Bedarf falsch verstehen. Heute übste allein, morgen zu zweit^^


----------



## Magogan (5. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> 2. Tag Übertragung meiner Arbeit auf den Mitarbeiter, der mich ersetzen soll und er hälts jetzt schon kaum aus, hahaha, ich frag mich ja, wie lange der hier bleiben wird, wenn ich weg bin.


Sei nicht so gemein zu ihm, du hast es doch auch nicht ausgehalten ^^

Achja, die Verarbeitung meiner Videos durch YouTube dauert wieder ewig, nun ist meine fast 2 Stunden lange Special-Folge nur in maximal 480p statt Original verfügbar ^^ Mal sehen, wann 720p, 1080p und Original auswählbar sind ...


----------



## Konov (5. Februar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Könnte man bei Bedarf falsch verstehen. Heute übste allein, morgen zu zweit^^



Musste nen moment nachdenken, hast recht LOL

aber morgen hab ich auch noch ne prüfung. Lernen tu ich jetz aber nicht mehr so kurz vorher.


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Sei nicht so gemein zu ihm, du hast es doch auch nicht ausgehalten ^^


Hey, immerhin hielt ichs eineinhalb Jahre in dem Zustand aus  Vorher wars ja jahrelang ok hier. Aber Mitleid hab ich schon mit ihm ^^


----------



## Zonalar (5. Februar 2013)

*Blubb* D:
:Y
Ich lebe noch. Wollts euch nur wissen lassen. =)
Hab ja echt lange nix mehr in diesem Forum gepostet...

Edit: @Davatar: Du hast gekündigt? o.O Was hast den überhaupt gearbeitet? Bist du aus eigenem Willen ausgetreten oder hattest nen "Disput"? Is wenigstens Blut geflossen?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo.


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2013)

dachte wärst wieder auf tour oder so gewesen


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2013)

Tag


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Februar 2013)

Ich würde am liebsten mein FSJ abbrechen >.>


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich würde am liebsten mein FSJ abbrechen >.>



aber iwier muss doch den alten leuten den arsch ausräumen


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> aber iwier muss doch den alten leuten den arsch ausräumen



Halt doch einfach die Klappe Aun. 
Außerdem bin ich nicht im Pflegebereich.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Februar 2013)

Huhu. Neue Arbeit is gut. Kommt nur Scheiße wenn man wie n Zombie die erste Stunde in der Gegend rumsteht, weil man nur 20 Minuten in der Nacht geschlafen hat. =D


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> wie n Zombie die erste Stunde in der Gegend rumsteht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





come at me bro, i´ll give you a hug


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> aber iwier muss doch den alten leuten den arsch ausräumen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (5. Februar 2013)

Benji9 schrieb:


> *Blubb* D:
> :Y
> Ich lebe noch. Wollts euch nur wissen lassen. =)
> Hab ja echt lange nix mehr in diesem Forum gepostet...


Aha, Du hast fremdgepostet? Schäm Dich! *hugh*



> Edit: @Davatar: Du hast gekündigt? o.O Was hast den überhaupt gearbeitet? Bist du aus eigenem Willen ausgetreten oder hattest nen "Disput"? Is wenigstens Blut geflossen?


Natürlich bin ich aus eigenem Willen ausgetreten. Die hätten mich nie rausgeworfen, dafür bin ich viel zu gut. Klingt arrogant, ist aber so und darauf bin ich auch stolz 
Die hätten mir sogar ne Gehaltserhöhung gegeben, wenn ich geblieben wär, aber irgendwann hat man halt einfach genug. 

Edit: Achja und, äh, Software-Entwickler, Business-Analyst und teilweise Projektleiter.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Februar 2013)

Zieloptik am Granatwerfer. Da geht einer auf Nummer sicher. =)


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2013)

Quickscope Noobtube!


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Quickscope Noobtube!



aber 360 bitte.


----------



## Zonalar (5. Februar 2013)

@Davatar sag schon, was war dein Job eigendlich gewesen? D: Und in allen Einzelheiten! 

und ja, ich habe fremdgepostet. Ich bin momentan in einem anderen Forum sehr aktiv, und in einem anderen Semi-Aktiv. zudem trolle ich ein bisschen in /mlp/ herum. 

und btw guys, ich lass meinen Namen ändern  Bald werded ihr mich nicht mehr als Benji9 kennen. Der Nick is veraltet.


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Zieloptik am Granatwerfer. Da geht einer auf Nummer sicher. =)



in your face! damit es auch sicher ist ^^ 



Benji9 schrieb:


> und btw guys, ich lass meinen Namen ändern  Bald werded ihr mich nicht mehr als Benji9 kennen. Der Nick is veraltet.




jaja fluttershy, wissen wa schon


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Februar 2013)

> zudem trolle ich ein bisschen in /mlp/ herum.





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 Cool wie ich die 2 neuen Playlists übersehen habe. =D


----------



## Legendary (5. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVi0lO0p3jQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Februar 2013)

Gleich mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Konov (5. Februar 2013)

Dreckspimmel Klausur überstanden, mehr geraten als gewusst, dazu ein blizzard draußen der seinesgleichen sucht, natürlich ohne handschuhe aufm Fahrrad, PLUS die falsche raumangabe vom prüfungsamt bekommen, dadurch den beschissensten von 200 plätzen zugewiesen bekommen.

Alles in allem, SCHEISSE hoch 10. Bin ich froh wenn die woche rum is


----------



## schneemaus (5. Februar 2013)

*wink* Huhu ihrs


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Februar 2013)

Hi Schneemaus. ^^


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2013)

*zurückwink*


----------



## schneemaus (5. Februar 2013)

Ich kam vor nicht mal ner Stunde nach Hause, da war alles trocken... Guck eben aus dem Fenster, liegen schon 2, 3cm Schnee und es schneit wie blöde o.O wtf?


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Februar 2013)

Ein Schneemaus!

*Anspring*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. Februar 2013)

Scheint als wär ich der einzige bei dem es nicht schneit. Bin heut sogar mit Motorrad auffer Arbeit gewesen. Hat zwischendurch nur heftig geregnet, bin aber trocken hin und zurück gekommen.


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Gleich mal ausprobieren.



Aber mindestens 5 mal mit dem Hammer draufschlagen und gut eine Minute lang bürsten.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Februar 2013)

Ja den ganzen Tag war hier auch nix. Heute Morgen hat's gestürmt und geregnet, heute Mittag war trocken, als ich nach Frankfurt gefahren bin und halbwegs warm, steig vorhin hier aus der Bahn aus, als ich zurück kam, und hab mich erstmal gefragt, ob ich jetzt spinne oder es wirklich erheblich kälter geworden ist in den drei Stunden. Scheint wohl letzteres gewesen zu sein, so wie's hier jetzt schneit...


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Februar 2013)

Heutiges Wetter bei uns:

Gewitter -> Regen -> Schneeregen -> Hagel -> Sonne -> Schnee -> Hagel

Von 7 Uhr bis 17 Uhr


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Februar 2013)

Heutiges Wetter bei uns:

Gewitter -> Regen -> Schneeregen -> Hagel -> Sonne -> Schnee -> Hagel

Von 7 Uhr bis 17 Uhr


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2013)

Heutiges Wetter bei uns: Sonne.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Heutiges Wetter bei uns: Sonne.


Pah, die hat mein Vater doch garnicht verdient!


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2013)

http://www.moviepilot.de/serie/how-i-met-your-mother/videos/49683

<3


----------



## H2OTest (5. Februar 2013)

_So call in the submarine_
_'Round the world we'll go_
_Does anybody know_
_If we're looking out on the day_
_Of another dream?_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2013)

sup


----------



## Legendary (5. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> suppe


fix´d.


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2013)

ES IST NOCH SUPPE DA!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> fix´d.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=haIkyIm2IUM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




pardy hard and safe


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2013)

im hängen bangen - nur fliesst dann das ganz blut in den kopf ^^

so steam lädt gerade dishornored runterl ^^ mal schauen wie das ist - borderlands 2 ist für mich irgendwie nen nebenbei spiel ^^


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2013)

bengt ist im keller und hängt!


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2013)

müde - gelenkschmerzt - am liebsten auf der couch - aber das gibt noch soviele spiele zum zocken ^^


----------



## Magogan (5. Februar 2013)

Jetzt bohren die hier -.- Dieses Geräusch ... Und man versteht nichts vom Fernsehen ^^


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Jetzt bohren die hier -.- Dieses Geräusch ... Und man versteht nichts vom Fernsehen ^^



kommt doch eh nur bullshit im tv


----------



## Magogan (5. Februar 2013)

Heut kommt Zwei und ein halber Mann ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> pardy hard and safe



[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=JgxgEGpr_z0[/youtube]


----------



## Aun (5. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Heut kommt Zwei und ein halber Mann ^^



der crap WAR mal lustig.....


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2013)

Sommer Sonne Inselspass, alle beissen heut ins Gras.


----------



## H2OTest (5. Februar 2013)

Funpark ist leider zu


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Februar 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg-dRXPtHV0[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2013)

sup guuuuuuuuuuuurl


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Funpark hat heut zu



fix'd


----------



## Zonalar (5. Februar 2013)

So. Wieder back. Bin grad am Profil polishen. Neues Profile Picture und neue Signatur, passend zum neualten Namen 

Edit: Nunja... mit dem neuen Gesicht muss ich noch mit den Einstellungen kämpfen... mag mich wohl nicht


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Februar 2013)

Star Wars Fans aufgepasst!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xKJoO5fz1Q[/youtube]


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2013)

wtf dishorned ist ja schräg 

aber doch nice ^^


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2013)

*kaffe und belgische kekse in die mitte stell*


----------



## Zonalar (6. Februar 2013)

*Kaffekanne aufn Tisch stell*
Guten morgen oh Freunde der frühen Arbeit =)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2013)

OMG


----------



## Zonalar (6. Februar 2013)

Morgen Aun


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2013)

too much pony, hast mir vorher um e9iniges besser gefallen lieber benji


----------



## Zonalar (6. Februar 2013)

Die Ponies sind nicht mehr geworden Aun.
Oder meinst du mit "vorher" als ich afk war für Monate?


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2013)

ne net das afk. aber luna is mir iwie zu viel ^^ fand fluttershy iwie besser


----------



## Zonalar (6. Februar 2013)

Ich vermiss FLuttershy auch ein bisschen. Aber mir ging das Profil-Pic aufn Keks, zudem mit dem [censored]-bar darüber (wegen Sopa/Akta). Wahrscheinlich werd ich mir ne Signatur basteln (oder basteln lassen).


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2013)

wie wärs damit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen *wink*

Gleich mal schön in die Stadt fahren, Zeugniskopien beglaubigen lassen und Passbilder machen... Wasn Glück hab ich letzte Woche n ordentliches Make-Up für meine arg helle Haut gefunden, so konnt ich mal schön die Augenringe wegschminken


----------



## myadictivo (6. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

glaub aber is bißl zuviel..die neuen regeln für passbilder sind ja 20 seiten lang


----------



## Zonalar (6. Februar 2013)

Oldschool Flutershy  Ne überlegung wert, aber ein bisschen zu oft gebraucht für meinen Geschmack.


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2013)

rechts oben ist schneemaus


----------



## schneemaus (6. Februar 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> glaub aber is bißl zuviel..die neuen regeln für passbilder sind ja 20 seiten lang



Achso, ja, sind keine "Passbilder" für Pass/Ausweis, sondern quasi Bewerbungsfotos, geht darum, dass die Uni eins braucht, wenn ich genommen werde, und ich möcht die schonmal zusammen haben, die Unterlagen.



Aun schrieb:


> rechts oben ist schneemaus



Verdammt! Ich wurde entdeckt!


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2013)

it´s so easy when your evil


----------



## schneemaus (6. Februar 2013)

So, ich fahr dann mal in die Stadt, Bilder machen lassen


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2013)

viel spaß und pass auf, wegen schnee im sommer


----------



## Davatar (6. Februar 2013)

Moin moin moin Euch allen!<BR><BR>Ists bei Euch auch gefühlte -5829598782934593249 Grad "warm"? Der Wind ist ja übel -.-


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2013)

der wind ist pervers. macht hier aus den -2° gefühlte -10 und weniger


----------



## myadictivo (6. Februar 2013)

windchill ist ein arsch


----------



## tonygt (6. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wie wärs damit:
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yu no steal my avatar


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2013)

gnihihihhi


----------



## Zonalar (6. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Yu no steal my avatar



U haz gud avatar. Y no steal it? :Y


----------



## tonygt (6. Februar 2013)

Zonalar schrieb:


> U haz gud avatar. Y no steal it? :Y



häh ?
Ich hatte ihn zuerst als hab ich ihn net gestohlen


----------



## Xidish (6. Februar 2013)

Moin ... so Arbeiten beendet ...

War grad am Suchen nach alten Musikstücken.
Irgendwie bin da gerade bei Tracy Chapman (warum auch immer bei ihr gerade) auf Folgendes gestoßen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VSrAJsWvEIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie sie das singt - einfach grandios.
Und die Gesichter aller Beteiligten, der scheinbare Rückenschauer eines Jurimitglieds, dieses Glücklichsein in den Augen vieler ...

Danke, daß es solche Menschen gibt, die anderen Freude bereiten können!

Tja, wie immer: Man sollte nicht nur immer nach dem Äußeren gehen!

greetz


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2013)

Juhu, ich muss mich auf die Mathe-Prüfung vorbereiten, ich freu mich schon richtig drauf ...


----------



## Xidish (6. Februar 2013)

Das sagst Du nun schon seit Tagen, mach's doch endlich auch!
Irgendwie klingt das für mich bisher nur wie, ich plane, mich darauf vorzubereiten.


----------



## Magogan (6. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Das sagst Du nun schon seit Tagen, mach's doch endlich auch!
> Irgendwie klingt das für mich bisher nur wie, ich plane, mich darauf vorzubereiten.


Hab schon die Hälfte fertig ^^ Also wir dürfen uns Stichpunkte machen und in der Prüfung verwenden ^^


----------



## Xidish (6. Februar 2013)

War auch nix gegen Dich.
Ich habe damals immer alles bis zum Schluß geschoben und fing dann rumzueiern. 
Auch wenn die Schulzeitvor 30 Jahren relativ "nett" war - und ich mir abundzu die Jugendzeit zurückwünsche ...
tauschen möchte ich dennoch nicht mehr.

Also viel Erfolg und etwas Spaß wünsche ich allen heutigen Schulgängern!


----------



## Aun (6. Februar 2013)

um den ganzen yoloswaggor fags hier mal entgegen zu wirken!:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




fresst scheisse! *aufseinerwolkedavonflieg*


----------



## Zonalar (6. Februar 2013)

Shen Long is best Cheesus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Februar 2013)

Er denkt er sei Son Goku...


----------



## Olliruh (6. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XIQxFDixoQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## luramxD (6. Februar 2013)

Hey Leute,
ich wollte mal wissen wie ihr meinen Anhang findet.

Ich konnte es nur mit Paint mache weil ich im Moment nichts anderes zu verfügung hatte.

Vielleicht könnt ihr es ja mal Bewerten so wie xyz von 10 Punkten.

Würde mich freuen.

Hier:   Die Philosophie eines Computerspielers:

[attachment=13140ie Philosopie eines Computerspielers 3.png]


----------



## Davatar (6. Februar 2013)

Du hast quasi Sims 4 dargestellt :O
3 Punkte, weil ich das auch schon im Netz gesehn hab (zwar nicht genau dieses Bild, aber die Aussage des Bildes in der Form)


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Februar 2013)

*Schaut alle böse an*


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Schaut alle böse an*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Februar 2013)

Dam da dam dam!


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2013)

first


----------



## Zonalar (7. Februar 2013)

Ich hab gestern ein Pony gezeichnet


----------



## Konov (7. Februar 2013)

Morgööön


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2013)

Zonalar schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern ein Pony gezeichnet






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




must destroy pony!


----------



## Lari (7. Februar 2013)

T -30 Minuten bis zum ersten Pils \o/


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2013)

Prüfung vorbei oder Fasnacht?


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Prüfung vorbei oder Fasnacht?



aljoholiker mit anstand


----------



## Lari (7. Februar 2013)

Karneval  Vorglühen im Labor und dann etwa 14 Uhr ab Richtung Stadt mit ca. 30 Mann. Die armen Doktoranden sitzen noch im Seminar


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Und plötzlich tauchen Menschen auf meinem Balkon auf. Schön das zu wissen!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBf1kM0wBfg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schmeckt das ihr blöden Handwerker! Hoffentlich fällt einer vom Dach!


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

die schauen dir schon nichts weg sean ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> die schauen dir schon nichts weg sean ^^



Ich lag bis gerade eben noch Nackt im Bett, bis einer von den Typen mich angestarrt hat! Also bitte!

Weiter gehts mit Suicide Silence  

Datei konnte nicht gefunden werden? Wtf, blödes itunes!

Problem gelöst


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich lag bis gerade eben noch Nackt im Bett, bis einer von den Typen mich angestarrt hat! Also bitte!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (7. Februar 2013)

Huiuiui, was für ne Klausur heute morgen. Das wird wohl nix mit der 1.x diesmal.. Die Probeklausur etwa aufm Niveau der meisten anderen Unis und damit ziemlich easy lösbar.. Die richtige Klausur war dann der Hammer.  Sogar n Kollege als 2facher IMO-Goldträger kam bei den Aufgaben ins Schwitzen. Naja, jetzt erstmal betrinken und heut Abend die Note erfahren.


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich lag bis gerade eben noch Nackt im Bett, bis einer von den Typen mich angestarrt hat! Also bitte!



das will keiner wissen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Pfff, nur weil ich Nackt schlafe?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> das will keiner wissen



Der Handwerker schon. So kann man auch einen Lebenspartner finden.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der Handwerker schon. So kann man auch einen Lebenspartner finden.



Neee, ich fand die jetzt nicht so hübsch.


----------



## Konov (7. Februar 2013)

Ist damals meiner freundin passiert^^

die stand im BH im schlafzimmer während auf dem gerüst die bauarbeiter rumhampelten, ich lag im bett daneben und hab gelacht


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

aber sie dich vieleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2013)

Diese Handwerker vor meinem Balkon... GNARF.

Nicht nur, dass ich nur drei Stunden schlafen konnte heute Nacht und wegen dem Krach an Schlaf nicht mehr zu denken ist, nein, meinen Film, den ich gucken will, versteh ich auch kaum >_<


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

naja bei mir ist auch nicht besser - handwerker in 1ter etage arbeitet an den rohren und wänden und das hallt bis zu mir hoch


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Diese Handwerker vor meinem Balkon... GNARF.
> 
> Nicht nur, dass ich nur drei Stunden schlafen konnte heute Nacht und wegen dem Krach an Schlaf nicht mehr zu denken ist, nein, meinen Film, den ich gucken will, versteh ich auch kaum >_<



was schaust denn?


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2013)

Wunderkinder hab ich mir angesehen. Grandioser Film.


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2013)

hui, jupp schöner film. leichtere kost als "Lincoln" bei mir ^^
und gleich gibts zum kaffe Black Sheep  määäääääääähhhhhhh


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2013)

Na ja, so leicht find ich die Kost dann auch wieder nicht. Ich musste durchaus das ein oder andere Mal schlucken.


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C-uXEkDpZXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





die armen kinder heutzutage auf kika ^^

da lob ich mir "es war einmal..." die damals auf den öffentlichen liefen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MzrxI_Evm9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (7. Februar 2013)

Jaaa das kenn ich auch noch, das war echt was


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2013)

ich bin froh, das ich die folgen allesamt mal auf meine festplatte geladen habe *yarrrrr*
das war noch cooles bildungsfernsehen


----------



## schneemaus (7. Februar 2013)

Wir haben ein paar Folgen davon (u.a. die zum Immunsystem) im Bio-Leistungskurs angeschaut. Hat einiges doch deutlich verständlicher gemacht


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Wtf, wieso habe ich aufeinmal eine Downloadrate von 800 kb/s ? Dabei ist noch garnicht der 13... *schmunzelt* Naja! Egal! So kann ich Filme gucken <3


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wtf, wieso habe ich aufeinmal eine Downloadrate von 800 kb/s ? Dabei ist noch garnicht der 13... *schmunzelt* Naja! Egal! So kann ich Filme gucken <3



pornos laden immer schneller, als youtube, sean ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Pornos sind langweilig, ich bin da einfach mal ganz ehrlich. Nur weil du es nötig hast, Aun^^


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Pornos sind langweilig



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgVDa8Fat90

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X56oTgum_VQ


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Februar 2013)

Einslive hat heute Oppan Gangnam Style als Humpa (oppa) Tätärä (Gangnam Style) präsentiert. Schon n bissl krank^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Februar 2013)

Keine Hirne für Sean sorry. Hab ganze 4 1/2 Stunden geschlafen. Rekord diese Woche. =D


----------



## Zonalar (7. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Keine Hirne für Sean sorry. Hab ganze 4 1/2 Stunden geschlafen. Rekord diese Woche. =D


Wasn Zufall, ich auch.
Blödes Drawing-Board  Muss jeden Tag drauf zeichnen gehen...


----------



## Magogan (7. Februar 2013)

Alter, jetzt machen die Leute schon unter meinen Videos Werbung und haben dann Videos (Let's Plays) ohne Ton oder so etwas: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGhmd1WbRhc

WTF ist denn DAS? Wer lädt denn sowas ernsthaft hoch? Da ist sogar die Qualitätssicherung von Bioware besser, die hätte so etwas nicht durchgehen lassen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Alter, jetzt machen die Leute schon unter meinen Videos Werbung und haben dann Videos (Let's Plays) ohne Ton oder so etwas: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=vGhmd1WbRhc
> 
> WTF ist denn DAS? Wer lädt denn sowas ernsthaft hoch? Da ist sogar die Qualitätssicherung von Bioware besser, die hätte so etwas nicht durchgehen lassen ^^



Kann halt nicht jeder so nen Topqualitycontent wie du hochladen


----------



## Magogan (7. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kann halt nicht jeder so nen Topqualitycontent wie du hochladen


Schon klar, aber eine gewisse Qualität sollte man schon erwarten können, schließlich wollen die Leute ja, dass die Videos angeguckt werden ^^


----------



## tonygt (7. Februar 2013)

Da ist ja mein Toastbrot intressanter


----------



## Magogan (7. Februar 2013)

Seit diesem einen Bild mit der Ratte im Toastbrot hier im "Welche Bilder bringen euch zum Lachen?"-Thread habe ich irgendwie keinen Hunger mehr auf Toastbrot ...


----------



## Reflox (7. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Da ist ja mein Toastbrot intressanter



Das ist bei Minecraft normal.


----------



## Ol@f (7. Februar 2013)

Hm, Klausur ist eine 2.0 geworden, wunder ich mich ja schon ein bisschen. Naja, kann man glaub ich zufrieden sein.


----------



## Magogan (7. Februar 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Hm, Klausur ist eine 2.0 geworden, wunder ich mich ja schon ein bisschen. Naja, kann man glaub ich zufrieden sein.


Bei mir wird es wohl eine 4,0 oder eine 5,0.


----------



## Legendary (7. Februar 2013)

JBG2!!!


----------



## Ol@f (7. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es wohl eine 4,0 oder eine 5,0.


Naja, hätteste mal die Klausur gesehen. Extrem viele haben die einfach bei uns gestrichen.. (Bei uns studiert mit die Topelite Deutschlands) Und ein Kollege fängt erst Dienstag mitm lernen an und schreibt ne 1.0.. Da bin ich schon ein bisschen neidisch


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es wohl eine 4,0 oder eine 5,0.



Ey das ist immerhin der Unterschied zwischen Bestanden und nochmal quälen. =D



> Wasn Zufall, ich auch.
> Blödes Drawing-Board  Muss jeden Tag drauf zeichnen gehen...




Hehe, das zeichnen ätzend werden kann hab ich im Design Studiengang gelernt. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Februar 2013)

weiss jmd, ob man What's App fürn Android nur über Kreditkarte kaufen kann ? der will von mir die Vollversionen haben, bzw ne Lizenz für 1 Jahr.


----------



## Reflox (7. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> JBG2!!!



Hab ich schon seit 2 Tagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (7. Februar 2013)

Gibts nicht schon seit 2 Tagen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Februar 2013)

So, offizielles Blizforum geflamt warum ich keine Sha Waffe habe. Ich denke da läuft eine Verschwörung. Muss irgendwas mit 9/11 zu tuen haben. Diese Amis stecken sicher alle unter einer Decke. ^^´´


----------



## tonygt (7. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das ist bei Minecraft normal.



Ich find Minecraft nicht umbedingt langweilig. Hat ja seinen für mich eher kurzweiligen Unterhaltungswert aber anderen Leuten dabei zuschauen wie sie ein Spiel spielen, langweilige Sachen machen und dabei auch noch vor sich hinlabbern, versteh ich net. Ich schau gerne Streams weil ich da besseren Leuten zuschauen kann wie sie spielen und davon was lernen kann. Aber bei Let Plays wo ist da der Anreiz? Die Leute machen nichts aussergewöhnliches was einer Erwähnung wert wäre, geschweige denn das sie mich Unterhalten wenn sie Monoton vor sich hin labbern.


----------



## Reflox (7. Februar 2013)

Naja manche Spiele gehen ja noch. Aber Minecraft ist echt schon grenzwärtig


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Naja manche Spiele gehen ja noch. Aber Minecraft ist echt schon grenzwärtig


Ohne Minecraft hätte er nur 2 Subscriber und 5 Views.


----------



## Magogan (7. Februar 2013)

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass Steam, Origin und diese ganzen Plattformen halt meinen Account theoretisch jederzeit sperren dürften und ich dann keines meiner erworbenen Spiele, die mit dem jeweiligen Account verbunden sind, mehr spielen könnte?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Februar 2013)

Theoretisch ja. Praktisch würd ich sagen: Wenn ihr meine Spiele sperrt crack ich die halt und ihr verdient kein Geld mehr an mir.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Stimmt es eigentlich, dass Steam, Origin und diese ganzen Plattformen halt meinen Account theoretisch jederzeit sperren dürften und ich dann keines meiner erworbenen Spiele, die mit dem jeweiligen Account verbunden sind, mehr spielen könnte?


Es ganz salopp ausgedrückt: Ja


----------



## Magogan (7. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es ganz salopp ausgedrückt: Ja


Interessant, was so alles gesetzlich erlaubt ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Interessant, was so alles gesetzlich erlaubt ist.



Ausnahmsweise ist die Wirtschaft auf unserer Seite. Von Steam wirst du erst dann gebannt, wenn du was richtig böses angestellt hast. In den AGB steht, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, dass Sie sich das Recht vorbehalten* bei Bedarf *zu sperren. Valve ist an für sich sehr kulant und wenn einer viel auf Steam einkauft, stehen die Chancen gut, dass er auch weiter dort einkauft. Es ist für Valve also von Nachteil, einfach so Accounts zu sperren.


Die bei EA hingegen sind ziemliche Ar*******, die auch gerne mal ihre Kunden bedrohen (siehe Ankündigungen zu Accountserren, wenn man in einer Beta keine Bugs meldet). Denen würde ich die Willkür zutrauen.


----------



## Reflox (7. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Interessant, was so alles gesetzlich erlaubt ist.



Du erwirbst von Steam und Co nur die Erlaubnis zu spielen, nicht das Spiel selbst.


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

steam und uplay sind fairer noch mit den clienten 

nur origin ist gefährlich !


----------



## Tilbie (7. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du erwirbst von Steam und Co nur die Erlaubnis zu spielen, nicht das Spiel selbst.



Man erwirbt IMMER nur die Erlaubnis. (Falls du dich mit Steam & Co wirklich nur auf die Online-Plattformen beziehst)


----------



## Magogan (7. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Die bei EA hingegen sind ziemliche Ar*******, die auch gerne mal ihre Kunden bedrohen (siehe Ankündigungen zu Accountserren, wenn man in einer Beta keine Bugs meldet). Denen würde ich die Willkür zutrauen.


War das nicht bloß ein Übersetzungsfehler? Ich könnte mir nämlich selbst bei EA nicht vorstellen, dass die so etwas wirklich machen würden. Wäre auch blöd, weil sich der gesperrte Nutzer dann das Spiel bestimmt nicht kaufen wird.

Und wenn ich ein Spiel physisch kaufe, also als Box-Version? Was bekomme ich dann, abgesehen von einem gedruckten Handbuch und der CD (wobei ersteres meist mit auf der CD ist statt gedruckt vorzuliegen)?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> War das nicht bloß ein Übersetzungsfehler? Ich könnte mir nämlich selbst bei EA nicht vorstellen, dass die so etwas wirklich machen würden. Wäre auch blöd, weil sich der gesperrte Nutzer dann das Spiel bestimmt nicht kaufen wird.
> 
> Und wenn ich ein Spiel physisch kaufe, also als Box-Version? Was bekomme ich dann, abgesehen von einem gedruckten Handbuch und der CD (wobei ersteres meist mit auf der CD ist statt gedruckt vorzuliegen)?


Nope, kein Überetzungsfehler. Hinterher haben sie gemeint, dass damit Gehemhaltungen für Exploits gemeint waren. Es wäre nur zu allgemein formuliert. Kann man glauben, ich tu's nicht.


Du kaufst dir neben dem Spiel auf Datenträger und das Gedöns noch das Recht, das Spiel über einen Account zu registrieren und zu Nutzen im Rahmen der Nutzungsbedingungen.


----------



## Wynn (7. Februar 2013)

bin dann mal dishorned zocken - baba


----------



## Legendary (7. Februar 2013)

Bossmodus ist der Ultrashit!

JBG2 ist um Welten besser als das erste Album.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> bin dann mal dishorned zocken - baba


kann ich bestätigen ^^


----------



## Reflox (7. Februar 2013)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Man erwirbt IMMER nur die Erlaubnis. (Falls du dich mit Steam & Co wirklich nur auf die Online-Plattformen beziehst)



Ich war mir bei CDs/DVDs nicht mehr sicher, da liess sich es einfach weg, bevor ich bullshit erzähle.


----------



## tonygt (7. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Bossmodus ist der Ultrashit!
> 
> JGB2 ist um Welten besser als das erste Album.



JGB2 steht für Justin great Bieber 2 ?


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Februar 2013)

Wiessssoooo ist meine Banbreite wieder im Arsch AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wiessssoooo ist meine Banbreite wieder im Arsch AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARGH



1. rausziehen


2. nicht mehr reinstecken

3. zufrieden sein


----------



## Olliruh (7. Februar 2013)

Ôh gosh Guardsman Bob ist so handsome


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen.

Wochenende! Party Hard.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Guten Morgen.
> 
> Wochenende! Party Hard.
> 
> [...]




Morgöön


----------



## Davatar (8. Februar 2013)

Dach!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

da hat die familie cullen sich wohl auf den boden übergeben bei dir davatar ^^


----------



## Trollmops (8. Februar 2013)

wochenendeeeeee.

is das normal dass man die leeren bierflaschen zu BEGINN des wochenendes wegräumen muss?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> wochenendeeeeee.
> 
> is das normal dass man die leeren bierflaschen zu BEGINN des wochenendes wegräumen muss?



Wenn du alkoholabhängig bist ja. 

GG.


----------



## Zukane (8. Februar 2013)

so wochenende.
das heißt das ganze wochenende alleine zuhause zocken.
leider :/


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Februar 2013)

Hachja ich weiß net ob ich meine Nikon mit den Objektiven verkaufen soll für das nette Spielzeug hier was ich schon testen konnte



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das wird mich das ganze Wochenende beschäftigen ich weiß es....Gibts hier Hobbyfotografen die mir das ein/ausreden ?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Februar 2013)

Hallöchen!
Ich mach mir erstmal lecker essen ^^


----------



## Konov (8. Februar 2013)

guden apppo


----------



## Legendary (8. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> JGB2 steht für Justin great Bieber 2 ?



Jap! :>


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jgb


----------



## Legendary (8. Februar 2013)

Trolol es heißt JBG, hab mich nur oben vertippt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2013)

Jesus´ böse Gang?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Was heißt da eigentlich in Arbeit? Der Hochladevorgang ist unterbrochen und ich kann ihn auch nicht wieder starten. Da muss "Im Arsch" und nicht "In Arbeit" stehen. -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Februar 2013)

LETS GET IT ON 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8vJiSSAMNWw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=858F0Z8pxfw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (8. Februar 2013)

Mathe-Klausur Ergebnis: 5,0 ... Wie erwartet 

Hoffentlich bekommen wir im nächsten Wintersemester einen anderen Professor ...

Hab so viel Zeit in Mathe investiert, um wenigstens etwas zu verstehen und hab es trotzdem nicht geschafft. 

Sogar einige andere Kurse konnte ich wegen Mathe nicht mitmachen ... Hab beinahe jede Vorlesung von Software Engineering verpasst, weil ich Mathe-Hausaufgaben gemacht habe - und das alles für eine 5,0 -.-


----------



## Aun (8. Februar 2013)

weniger zocken und im forum über den yt kanal jammern, dann klappt das auch.... oder vllt mal wen fragen der ahnung davon hat, ob ers dir erklären kann


----------



## Magogan (8. Februar 2013)

Ach, das war doch alles blöd, bei dem anderen Professor hab ich fast alles verstanden (in den ersten beiden Semestern) ...


----------



## Aun (8. Februar 2013)

ja bei anderen ist das sowieso immer besser....


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2013)

> Video wird hochgeladen. noch 2192 Minuten  Dein Video wird hier freigeschaltet: http://youtu.be/TPJLPCga32k
> 
> 0 %



Okay das wird meine Geduld leicht überstrapazieren. Besonders wenn man sieht, dass ich während dem upload das Internet für den gesamten Haushalt lahmlege.

Naja. mal nen Kaffe trinken und abwarten, vielleicht knüpft er ja noch an das Video an, ich hatte es ja schonmal zu 50% up.

Mago, lass den Kopf nicht hängen. Mathe is ne Bitch, das weis jeder. Ich hab 2 oder 3 Semester auf nen neuen Matheprof gewartet. ^^


edit: Beim Senden von Daten über das Netzwerk ist ein Fehler aufgetreten. Überprüfe deine Netzwerkverbindung und starte den Upload dann erneut.


WTF WIE DENN. AHHH. DA IST DOCH KEINE FUNKTION.


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2013)

Förster im Wald und schon wieder 15 Besucher im Thema, alles trolls!


----------



## zoizz (9. Februar 2013)

GuMo




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen *gähn*


----------



## Firun (9. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube, das fast keiner wirklich gut in der Mathe-Prüfung war ... Wenn sogar ich eine 5 bekomme, dann wird der Durchschnitt höchstens 3,5 oder so sein. Ich bin nämlich eigentlich ziemlich gut in Mathe ...

Ich denke, ich werde warten, bis der andere Professor, den ich in Mathe 1 und 2 hatte, wieder Mathe 3 macht. Letztes Wintersemester hat er auch Mathe 3 gemacht, warum es dieses Semester wer anders war, weiß ich auch nicht ...


----------



## Xidish (9. Februar 2013)

Moin,

das ist doch hier der <Der Guten Morgähn-Smalltalk-Thread> -
nicht, welche Altlasten (in wieviel Threads inzwischen?^^) von gestern bringe ich mit - dazu noch total zusammenhanglos hier hineingeworfen. 

So gleich geht's erstmal Schneefegen und anschließend zum Männerfrühstück. 


schönen Tag Euch


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2013)

Xidish, ich warte immer noch darauf, dass du mir verrätst, mit welchem Programm und welchen Einstellungen du so viel schneller Videos enkodieren kannst als ich. Würde mich echt mal interessieren.


----------



## Tilbie (9. Februar 2013)

Moin moin!


----------



## Noxiel (9. Februar 2013)

Ich geh gleich Indisch essen. Mjam mjam, wie wird das lecker sein.




Und mir gefällt "GuMo". Klingt nämlich wie Gomu und Gomu sagt Ruffy immer.


----------



## Aun (9. Februar 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Und mir gefällt "GuMo". Klingt nämlich wie Gomu und Gomu sagt Ruffy immer.



manman noxiel du wirst alt. wie oft hier in der sb oder im forum schon die gumo abkürzung benutzt wurde


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2013)

Totaler wintereinbruch heute... man ich will frühling. So langsam nervts


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2013)

winterreifen fürs fahrad die marktlücke ^^

hinten breites profil vorne kurven zum lenken ^^


----------



## tonygt (9. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> winterreifen fürs fahrad die marktlücke ^^
> 
> hinten breites profil vorne kurven zum lenken ^^



Gibt es bereits und wenn dann eh anders herum


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> winterreifen fürs fahrad die marktlücke ^^
> 
> hinten breites profil vorne kurven zum lenken ^^



Also ich komm auch mit den conti stadtreifen im schnee klar, solang es keine 20cm sind. 

Es nervt nur der ganze schnee und die kälte weils doch letzte woche erst so warm war 

eben den neuen EMP Katalog im briefkasten... so schöne klamotten da drin, aber ich hab kein geld


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Gibt es bereits und wenn dann eh anders herum



ich meinte als wechsel kit 

weil vordereifen kannste schneller abmontieren als hintereifen samt kette


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Februar 2013)

Moin moin.

=]
Kaffee oder Tee?


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Moin moin.
> 
> =]
> Kaffee oder Tee?


Wenn ich Kaffee will, geh ich zu real, hab da gestern einen umsonst bekommen von Senseo (die haben da so eine Werbeaktion gemacht). Hat aber nicht besser geschmeckt als der Tüten-Cappuccino.

Was macht dein Video, das du hochladen wolltest, Bloody?


----------



## EspCap (9. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn ich Kaffee will, geh ich zu real, hab da gestern einen umsonst bekommen von Senseo (die haben da so eine Werbeaktion gemacht). Hat aber nicht besser geschmeckt als der Tüten-Cappuccino.




Sowieso beides Todsünden was Kaffee angeht


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, ich trink nur löslichen kaffee^^
Senseo und so zeug schmeckt ganz OK aber irgendwie kein richtiger kaffee.

Ich trink aber auch manchmal nur schwarz, von daher... weniger ist manchmal mehr. Diese neuen Geschmacksexplosionen gefallen mir in der Regel net


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Februar 2013)

Jo, Video hab ich diese Nacht hochgeladen. Wenn der Rechner nicht in den Stromsparmodus geht, kein Problem. ^^´´




Löslicher Kaffee > Senseo ?!

Sag mal habt ihr n Rad ab. =D

Meine Senseomaschine ist super. Genauso wie der Kaffee der da rauskommt. Ihr leidet doch alle an Geschmacksverödung. xD


Aber mal was anderes. Ist es eigentlich mutwillige Täuschung den Werbepartnern gegenüber wenn man die Webseitenaufrufe mit Bilderreihen künstlich streckt.

Ich mein PCG und auf was buffed sonst noch verlinkt haben das ja echt gut drauf.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Februar 2013)

Guten morgen!


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2013)

@bloody 

buffed bzw die computec media ag ist da noch harmlos mit den bilderstrecken ^^

gamona ist schlimm mit den bilderstrecken nur für die werbung


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Löslicher Kaffee > Senseo ?!
> 
> Sag mal habt ihr n Rad ab. =D
> 
> Meine Senseomaschine ist super. Genauso wie der Kaffee der da rauskommt. Ihr leidet doch alle an Geschmacksverödung. xD



Mir schmeckt so ziemlich alles besser als dieses maschinenzeug was einfach nur teuer is und wo 3 cm schaum drauf ist 

Ich steh aber auch auf den guten alten kaffee.... und sowas bietet das ganze zeug IMO net


----------



## EspCap (9. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Mir schmeckt so ziemlich alles besser als dieses maschinenzeug was einfach nur teuer is und wo 3 cm schaum drauf ist




Banause  Kaffee muss frisch gemahlen und dann mit ordentlich Druck durch eine Maschine gehauen werden. 
French press ist auch noch ok, Filterkaffee schon hart an der Grenze. Aber alles besser als Koffeinentzug. Hab ich ab Donnerstag 3 Tage versucht, bis heute. 
Wird einem erst wieder bewusst dass Koffein psychotrop ist, wenn man es nicht mehr nimmt...


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2013)

Das Lustige ist ja, dass ich eigentlich gar keinen Kaffee trinke ^^ Er schmeckt mir zwar (also zumindest Schoko-Cappuccino), aber ich trinke ihn fast nie ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Februar 2013)

Da is kein scheiß Schaum auf meinem Kaffee. Und der wird da mit Sicherheit nicht draufkommen. Ich bin auch kein Freund von diesen ganzen Mischdingern wie Haselnusscaramelschokoladenkaffe. N ganz normaler Kaffee, aus Holland. ^^
Einfach nur heißes Wasser mit Druck durch n Kaffeepat. Weis nicht wo da Qualitätsmängel auftreten sollten.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Darf nichtmehr weiterentwickelt werden.=( Gut das ich die alpha hab.


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2013)

würdet ihr eingentlich den katzen kaffee trinken ?


----------



## EspCap (9. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> würdet ihr eingentlich den katzen kaffee trinken ?



Hab ich schon, hat mich nicht vom Hocker gehauen. 
Wenn man teuren Kaffee trinken will würde ich eher Kona oder Jamaica Blue Mountain empfehlen. Beides super Sorten ohne fragwürdige ...Prozessierung...


----------



## Xidish (9. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Banause  Kaffee muss frisch gemahlen und dann mit ordentlich Druck durch eine Maschine gehauen werden.


imo ein Widerspruch insich - frisch gemahlen und dann durch die Maschine?

Entweder trinke ich auch löslichen Kaffe - oder ...
was viel mehr schmeckt ...

frisch gemahlen und dann durch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da bleibt das Aroma viel besser erhalten (dadurch spart man sogar einiges an Kaffee) - es schmeckt einfach frischer.
Am liebsten trinke ich den von Darboven.


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2013)

Imb4 12 Stundaen Schlaf =)


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2013)

Kaffee macht in der tat ein wenig süchtig, jedenfalls bei wars bei mir so.

Ich brauch den schon regelmässig, alleine deshalb weil ich mir einbilde so wacher zu werden. Obwohl oftmals sogar das gegenteil der fall ist


----------



## Aun (9. Februar 2013)

naja ohne kaffe, hmm kp, ist für mich morgens zum ritual geworden. extra stark und schwarz + kippe und aufm topp gehts ab wie hanne


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja ohne kaffe, hmm kp, ist für mich morgens zum ritual geworden. extra stark und schwarz + kippe und aufm topp gehts ab wie hanne



Na gut dass kaffee die verdauung anregt ist jetzt nix neues


----------



## schneemaus (9. Februar 2013)

Kaffee + Kippe ist aber nochmal ne Nummer heftiger 

Aber was Kaffee angeht: Ich mag meine French Press nicht mehr missen. Hab eine zu Weihnachten bekommen und der Kaffee schmeckt einfach wirklich, wirklich gut. Wenn man natürlich guten Kaffee nimmt ^^

A propos... Eben ganz spontan mit zwei Freundinnen im Starbucks getroffen und da die beiden direkt an der Zugstrecke wohnen, haben wir für Montag eine Anti-Fastnachts-"Party" bei mir angesetzt - ich freu mich total


----------



## Konov (9. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Anti-Fastnachts-"Party"



bin dabei....


scheiss karneval


----------



## Aun (9. Februar 2013)

jaja jeden morgen immer das selbe. haste kaffe inner blutbahn, kannste schei**en wie ein truthahn


----------



## Magogan (9. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> jaja jeden morgen immer das selbe. haste kaffe inner blutbahn, kannste schei**en wie ein truthahn


Da kommt aber nur Scheiße bei raus ...


----------



## Wynn (9. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Da kommt aber nur Scheiße bei raus ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jsVgi8hoFFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2013)

New Shit!   

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrzIykdka4s[/youtube]


----------



## tonygt (9. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> bin dabei....
> 
> 
> scheiss karneval



Ich auch ich glaube ich wohn sogar in erreichbarer Nähe


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Februar 2013)

I´m drawing a bear. =D





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZgWkdQDBqiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (9. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich auch ich glaube ich wohn sogar in erreichbarer Nähe



Die Frage ist nur, ob 1. du ernsthaft am Rosenmontag nach Mainz fahren willst und 2. ich dich einlade


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

morgen


----------



## Konov (10. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> morgen



 moinsen


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2013)

Morgen


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2013)

Morgen!

Heute ist Aufräum- und Putztag angesagt... Jetzt hab ich ja mal nen Grund zu, weil ich morgen Besuch bekomme xD


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> weil ich morgen Besuch bekomme xD



solange es nicht die shark week ist   

sry den konnt ich mir iwie nicht verkneifen ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2013)

So ich fahr jetzt mal nen Herd anklemmen. ^^


----------



## zoizz (10. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> So ich fahr jetzt mal nen Herd anklemmen. ^^



war schön dich kennengelernt zu haben ^^


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> solange es nicht die shark week ist
> 
> sry den konnt ich mir iwie nicht verkneifen ^^



Äh... Was?


----------



## tonygt (10. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nur, ob 1. du ernsthaft am Rosenmontag nach Mainz fahren willst und 2. ich dich einlade



Ersters eher nicht und zweiteres kann ich net beeinflussen


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2013)

Siehste ^^


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

hmmmm heisser kaffee. legga


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2013)

Aun, ich warte immer noch auf deine Erklärung zur Shark Week o.O


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

man das war eigtl scherzhaft gemeint.
wenn frauen besuch bekommen.....
shark week aka erdbeerwoche


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2013)

aye


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> man das war eigtl scherzhaft gemeint.
> wenn frauen besuch bekommen.....
> shark week aka erdbeerwoche



waren seine letzten worte


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

*Schleicht sich in den Thread*
Morgen!


----------



## schneemaus (10. Februar 2013)

Ah, Shark Week kannte ich als Bezeichnung dafür noch nicht


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

haste wieder was gelernt


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

schneemaus hatte ebend den selben bug wie du mit der signatur manche schriftarten da werden automatisch grau die buchstaben da musst sie in was anderes einfärben als schwarz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit Lovefilm, insbesondere dem Streamen von Filmen auf PS3 ? Wollte gestern mit meiner Freundin Unknown Identity gucken, aber es funktionierte einfach nicht. Eigentlich funktionierte kein Film, immer kam die Fehlermeldung, es sei ein Fehler aufgetreten, ich solle es später nochmal versuchen. Weiß da jemand ne Lösung ? Wollte Lovefilm mal testen, 30 Tage sind ja kostenlos.

Jetzt grade gucke ich Jackie Brown aufm PC, und das geht einwandfrei.


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

du musst auf dem pc ne drm software erstmal installieren damit du die vhs quali anschauen kannst ^^

bei den ersten 30 tagen sind die auch noch mit den versand fix danach nicht mehr 

haste auch das hier alles gemacht ?

http://www.lovefilm.de/so-gehts/geraete/ps3/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2013)

Ich will die Filme wirklich nur streamen, nicht bestellen 

Und ja, die Schritte habe ich berücksichtigt. Soft Reset, Router neugestartet, Lovefilm App deinstalliert und danach wieder installiert... alles net geholfen...

Werde es nachher nochmal auf der 360 probieren, die hat ja auch die App.

Edit: mind. 2 Mb/s... hab 1,6.


----------



## zoizz (10. Februar 2013)

Hat nicht jemand Lust, eben mal zum Konditor zu fahren und etwas Kuchen und Teilchen zu besorgen?


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

Scheiße ey, was musste ich lachen als ich das gesehen habe!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der gute Snape


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Scheiße ey, was musste ich lachen als ich das gesehen habe!
> 
> 
> Der gute Snape






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenns wenigstens rule 63 wär aber so ^^


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2013)

Morgen Karnevall in Köln #yolo Dienstag Schule #yolo


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen Karnevall in Köln #yolo Dienstag Schule #yolo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fu. scheiß karneval......


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

karneval ist halt einer der tage im jahr wo du besoffen sex in aller öffentlichkeit haben kannst und niemanden stört es 

jedenfalls in den bundesländern die karneval schon seit jahrzenten feiern ^^


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

für sowas ham wir himmlfahrt ^^ euer karneval ist gegen unser himmelfahrt ein witz



Wrynn schrieb:


> karneval ist halt einer der tage im jahr wo du besoffen sex in aller öffentlichkeit haben kannst und niemanden stört es
> 
> jedenfalls in den bundesländern die karneval schon seit jahrzenten feiern ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

oh yeah ^^


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

<<< ist zum glück in einer stadt die kein karneval feiert ^^


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2013)

Karneval = freier Tag zum saufen


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> für sowas ham wir himmlfahrt ^^ euer karneval ist gegen unser himmelfahrt ein witz
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Karneval = freier Tag zum saufen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dazu brauch man keinen grund


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

jo das mein ich ja ^^

karneval und silvester wird immer gesagt da kannste saufen - dabei kannst es die restlichen tage im jahr auch nur ist es nicht anerkannt in der gesellschaft ^^

genauso wie die männer die ihren frauen 1 mal einen blumenstrauss an valentinstag schenken statt ihnen regelmässig und ohne grund blumen zu schenken


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> genauso wie die männer die ihren frauen 1 mal einen blumenstrauss an valentinstag schenken statt ihnen regelmässig und ohne grund blumen zu schenken



wehr macht denn sowas? was für ne verschwendung


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> war schön dich kennengelernt zu haben ^^



So wieder da. Lebendig. Hatte echt die Wagoklemmen im anderen Kasten den ich nicht dabei hatte. grml. naja läuft auch so.


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

du kennst dich mit starkstromanschlüssen aus ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2013)

jop. In meinem letzten Arbeitsverhältnis war Wartung und Reparatur bei laufenden Maschinen normal. Hab um den Herd anzuschließen nichtmal die Sicherungen rausgemacht. ^^


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> jop. In meinem letzten Arbeitsverhältnis war Wartung und Reparatur bei laufenden Maschinen normal. Hab um den Herd anzuschließen nichtmal die Sicherungen rausgemacht. ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ein ganz harter


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  1000V Spannungsfest.

Alles besser als meinen Kumpel, oder noch schlimmer seine Freundin das machen zu lassen. ^^


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

irgendwie habe ich von crank 2 gerade die szene im kopf wo bloody von hochspannung redet ^^


----------



## Olliruh (10. Februar 2013)

Stiflers Mom


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich seh das auch ohne den Kopf zu schütteln.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2013)

# 025

musste aber lange gucken. ^^
liegt wahrscheinlich am Monitor.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> musste aber lange gucken. ^^



Ne, auf anhieb ^^


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

Alter ich hatte gestern so nen Absturz...Freitag auf Faschingstour mitm besten Kumpel gegangen. 

Das hat böööse geendet. So besoffen war ich schon paar Jahre nimmer...gestern war ich wie ne Leiche. Gott sei Dank geh ich dieses Jahr am Rosenmontag nicht weg.   

BTW: Schon wieder lustig wie viele Leute hier kein Fasching mögen, ich könnte jetzt schon wieder einen Vergleich zwischen Kellerkindern und der Abneigung gegen gesellschaftliche Aktivitäten ziehen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fxZQnTEePl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Diese Art von gesellschaftlicher Aktivität spar ich mir lieber, danke.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Abneigung gegen gesellschaftliche Aktivitäten



Da habe ich eine große Abneigung gegen. ^^ Mag Menschen eigentlich eher weniger, aber gleichzeitig liebe ich sie. Komisch >.>


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Diese Art von gesellschaftlicher Aktivität spar ich mir lieber, danke.



Is ja egal, muss man trotzdem nicht so blöd daherreden (meine nicht dich direkt)


Ist bei jedem Event hier so, Silvester, Ostern, Weihnachten, Fasching...alles ist direkt scheiße und unnötig.


----------



## EspCap (10. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ist bei jedem Event hier so, Silvester, Ostern, Weihnachten, Fasching...alles ist direkt scheiße und unnötig.




Nö. Ich liebe Silvester und Weihnachten. Nur Fasching nicht. Und eine "Abneigung gegen gesellschaftliche Aktivitäten" hab ich garantiert nicht, im Gegenteil. Ich kann es nur nicht ab, dass Fasching von erwachsenen Leuten als Grund/Ausrede verwendet wird, sich vollkommen wegzuhauen. Das kann man schon mal machen, aber dann nicht "weil doch Fasching ist". 


Ich kenne auch Leute, die vor Fasching mit ihren Freundinnen Schluss machen, aus denkbaren Gründen. Danach werden sie natürlich wieder "zurückgenommen", warum auch immer. Dazu fällt mir eigentlich nichts mehr ein...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2013)

Legendary hat hier nen wunden Punkt getroffen 

Hier im Norden wird Fasching zum Glück net gefeiert. Und nen Grund zum Saufen... eh.


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Legendary hat hier nen wunden Punkt getroffen


Ich spreche nur das aus, was mir hier schon seit langer Zeit auffällt. Das Gemecker über dieses und jenes "Event" ist ja nicht erst seit gestern hier. Gibt hier paar spezielle Kandidaten die gegen alles und jeden wettern.


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

ich habe nichts gegen ostern und weihnachten ^^

nur der gesellschaftlich zwang zum lustig sein der vom westen in den norden schwappt - meh ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2013)

Den gesellschaftlichen Sinn kann man an sich schon in Frage stellen, aber wenn man ne Familie hat, wo man es schon immer gefeiert hat... macht man halt mit und verweigert sich nicht wie ein bockiges Kind


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

gut das es hier noch nie gefeiert wurde ^^


----------



## Ol@f (10. Februar 2013)

Hach, ich war gestern auch auf einer (Karnevals-)WG-Party. Ne nette Mini-Maus dort kennengelernt.  Aber ich bin auch nur beim Bier geblieben, damit ich heut weiterlernen konnte.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2013)

[buffedvideo]13574[/buffedvideo]

Test


----------



## Reflox (10. Februar 2013)

Ich mag Fasching nicht. Weihnachten geht so, Ostern mag ich und Halloween auch 

Was mich aufregt dass ich hätte das chinesische Neujahr wiedermal alleine feiern müssen. Srsly, beim Chinesen gibt es son riesen Frühstücksbuffet für sehr wenig Geld aber niemand will mitmachen weils kein christlicher Feiertag ist :<


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was mich aufregt dass ich hätte das chinesische Neujahr wiedermal alleine feiern müssen. Srsly, beim Chinesen gibt es son riesen Frühstücksbuffet für sehr wenig Geld aber niemand will mitmachen weils kein christlicher Feiertag ist :<


Da würd ich sofort mitmachen. Ich mag nämlich auch mal neue Sachen ausprobieren, wär bestimmt lustig.


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Da würd ich sofort mitmachen. Ich mag nämlich auch mal neue Sachen ausprobieren, wär bestimmt lustig.



in before sean mit satan messen oder so kommt ^^


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

ist doch eh alles doof ^^


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)




----------



## Reflox (10. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Da würd ich sofort mitmachen. Ich mag nämlich auch mal neue Sachen ausprobieren, wär bestimmt lustig.



Joa ist verdammt lustig da. Aber alleine hingehen ist dann doch irgendwie awkward xD


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

also los legendary du besorgst dir ne fahrkarte reflox lädt dich zum essen ein beim nächstenmal ^^


----------



## zoizz (10. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> jop. In meinem letzten Arbeitsverhältnis war Wartung und Reparatur bei laufenden Maschinen normal. Hab um den Herd anzuschließen nichtmal die Sicherungen rausgemacht. ^^


Riskbreaker! 




Wrynn schrieb:


> in before sean mit satan messen oder so kommt ^^



Der wirkt mit seinem Sternchenverteile schon etwas seltsam - vielleicht hat seine Freundin den Acc gekapert *grins* *grins*


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> also los legendary du besorgst dir ne fahrkarte reflox lädt dich zum essen ein beim nächstenmal ^^



Passt, muss nur überlegen...ein Ticket in die Schweiz vs. ein kostenloses Essen.


Flöxchen...ich hoffe du hast nen großen Geldbeutel. :>


----------



## Reflox (10. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Flöxchen...ich hoffe du hast nen großen Geldbeutel. :>



Für dich doch immer bbygurl.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2013)

staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahp


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ibääääääh


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Februar 2013)

lol zu geil ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2013)

+1


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

aun taugt die horde was oder zuviel splatter ?


----------



## zoizz (10. Februar 2013)

Mir gefällt deine neue Sig Bloddy





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



erinnert mich an das hier ^^


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

Zu geil für diese Welt. 


+1

BTW: Bin bei 100 Ansehen

BTW: Hab 3000 Beiträge


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F88IndpkEWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hatte ich auf dem atari 2600 ^^


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

Ich bin unterwegs im BOSSMODUS!


----------



## Reflox (10. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> BTW: Bin bei 100 Ansehen
> 
> BTW: Hab 3000 Beiträge



Da haben sich wohl einige Leute verklickt


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich bin unterwegs im BOSSMODUS!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




noch son ganz harter


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahp


Wingardium Leviosaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2013)

rrrrronald weasley. it´s wingardium leviossaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwww


----------



## Legendary (10. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Da haben sich wohl einige Leute verklickt



Nee, ich bin einfach tight Homie.


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tight = eng ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Februar 2013)

guten maorgähn.

need. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fritzche (11. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen hab mich ja schon ein Weilchen nicht mehr blicken lassen 


Naja bald Prüfungen und so -.-'


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2013)

Wer bist du? 

Ich hab beschlossen, dass ich noch meinen Kaffee trinke, bevor ich fertig aufräume. Das bisschen Aufschieberei geht dann auch noch.


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2013)

owned by schneemaus 

dreht mal wer die heizung auf? nicht das es draußen arschkalt isst, nein die heizung ist über nacht auch ausgefallen.....


----------



## Davatar (11. Februar 2013)

Moin!<BR><BR>Letzten Freitag wollt ich was zur Post bringen. Hätts auch erst heute abschicken können, ging mir aber ums Prinzip. Es war meine persönliche heilige Mission, das Paket zur Post zu bringen, komme, was wolle, egal, wer sich mir in den Weg stellt und egal, was auch passiert. Die niederen Mächte trachteten danach, meine Mission zu vereiteln und stellten meine Geduld und Fähigkeiten unzählige Male auf die Probe.<BR>Ich musste was auf Hochglanzpapier ausdrucken, binden, einpacken und abschicken. So leicht die Aufgabe, so schwierig die Ausführung!<BR>Zuerst ging ich Hochglanzpapier kaufen, 120 Gramm, 270 Blatt brauchte ich. Also mal rausfinden wos sowas gibt, ab in den Laden und die letzten drei Exemplare je 100 Blatt eingekauft.<BR>Zurück im Büro wollt ich das Zeug ausdrucken. Also nochmal kurz übers Dokument gehuscht, damit sicher nichts falsch rauskommt, Dokument-Referenzen angepasst, gut, passt. Als ich in Word den Drucken-Knopf anschubste, fragte mich Word, ob ich das Dokument speichern wolle. Ein Bisschen irritiert klickte ich auf "Ja", was sich als fataler Fehler rausstellte. Aus irgend einem Grund kaputtisierte Word alle Referenzen im Dokument und fügte mitten drin Seiten vom Anhang rein. Natürlich fiel mir das erst nicht auf, neeein. Ich druckte natürlich alles mal aufs Hochglanz-Papier aus und machte bei 2 von 3 Exemplaren bereits die Ringbindung. Da ich sowas ja nicht täglich mache, ging das alles in allem etwa 2 Stunden. Ich hatte noch laaange Zeit, bis die Postschalter schliessen würden...dachte ich...<BR>Während dem Binden des 3. Exemplars, fiel mir dann zufällig&nbsp;auf, dass mitten im Dokument ne leere Tabelle war. Als ich das Dokument dann genauer durchschaute, stellte ich fest, dass das an 3 verschiedenen Stellen so war. <EM>Dankeschön Word...<BR></EM>Also alles nochmal ausdrucken und neu binden. Aber...mist, kein Hochglanzpapier mehr da. Also zurück in den Laden. Natürlich gabs dort kein 120 Gramm Hochglanzpapier mehr. Nach einer viertelstündigen Diskussion mit zwei Verkäuferinnen (die eine meinte, im Lager hats noch welche, die andere meinte, neeeeein, hats nicht mehr, dann fingen sie an zu streiten bis ich irgendwann genug davon hatte...), kaufte ich dann eben 100 Gramm Hochglanzpapier. Davon gabs zum Glück noch ne 500 Blatt-Packung. Also zurück ins Büro, Dokument öffnen, alles korrigieren, ausdrucken (diesmal lustigerweise ohne Sicherheitsabfrage und ohne kaputt machen des Dokuments durch Word) und nochmal binden. Ich muss sagen, ich wurde immer besser. Ich glaub für das letzte Dokument hatte ich dann nur noch 10 Minuten zum binden, nicht mehr ne halbe Stunde wie beim ersten ^^<BR>Nun musste ich noch ne DVD brennen. Darauf sollten 2 Videos und ein paar Dokumente. Also externen Brenner hervorgekramt, DVD gebrannt, DVD nach dem Brennvorgang kaputt... Nächste DVD rein, DVD gebrannt, DVD kaputt...nachgeschaut... <EM>Doch, da steht DVD Burner drauf</EM>. Also noch ne DVD rein, nochmal gebrannt, wieder kaputt <EM>*Wuuuuusaaaaaaa*</EM> Natürlich keinen anderen Brenner zur Hand gehabt...also mal mit ner CD versucht und TADAAA, funktioniert! Nun war das Problem, dass die Videos insgesamt &gt; 700 MB waren. Glücklicherweise waren die noch unkomprimiert. Also ins Netz, Komprimierprogramm suchen, runterladen, installieren, komprimieren...Stunden später waren die Filme endlich fertig (in der Zeit hätt ich auch einfach im MediaMarkt nen neuen Brenner kaufen können...). Videos getestet, waren gut, ab auf die CD damit. CDs an die Exemplare heften, fertig.<BR>Nun gings ab zur Post. Mittlerweile war doch schon 6 Uhr abends. Natürlich wurde die Poststelle grad umgebaut und war geschlossen...also musst ich mal rausfinden, wos ne andere Poststelle gibt. Internet half weiter und meinte mir, die schnellste Variante ohne Auto sei mit dem Zug. Also gings ab in den Zug. Als der Zug losfuhr hiess es "Blablabla, Zug muss umgeleitet werden, weil sich ein egoistischer Selbstmörder auf die Gleise geworfen hat, blablabla...". Doch auch die Selbstmörder des Bösen konnten mich nicht von meiner Aufgabe abhalten. Am Zielbahnhof angelangt gings dann letztlich zur Post und ich konnte die Pakete aufgeben. Wofür ursprünglich etwa 2 Stunden eingeplant waren, dauerte insgesamt dann doch rund 7 Stunden...aber immerhin hats dann doch noch geklappt ^^<BR>


----------



## Legendary (11. Februar 2013)

Davatar...ich finds immer wieder lustig wie du als Programmierer solche Probleme mit einem Editor hast. 

Köstlich, einfach köstlich.


----------



## Davatar (11. Februar 2013)

Ich schreib einfach nur den Text und drücke ALT+S. Was das Board draus macht, bleibt dem Board überlassen


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie macht das Thema Grafikprogrammierung mit OpenGL Spaß. Hoffentlich hab ich eines Tages in dem Bereich was drauf. ICh werd wohl kaum ein "Pro" werden, aber wenn ich einigermaßen sicher in der Verwendung sein würde, wär das schon toll.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> owned by schneemaus
> 
> dreht mal wer die heizung auf? nicht das es draußen arschkalt isst, nein die heizung ist über nacht auch ausgefallen.....




Na is doch wahr 

Also ich hab hier das Fenster auf Kipp und die Heizung aus, meine Mitbewohner um meine Wohnung rum heizen genug


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2013)

Eines der faszinierendsten und unerklärlichsten Phänomene, das unsere im Grunde doch leidlich zivilisierte Gesellschaft bereits seit Ewigkeiten beschäftigt, ist der so genannte ‚_Karneval’_. In einigen Gegenden auch bekannt als _Fastnacht, närrische Zeit, Fasching_ oder _Arschbunkentage_. Sind die heidnischen Rituale zur Ausübung auch regional verschieden, so liegt ihnen doch dasselbe ideologische Fundament zugrunde: die Bildung einer Legitimation für unkontrolliertes Saufen, bis die Leber platzt, und für ein Verhalten in der Öffentlichkeit, das zu anderen Zeiten Inhaftierung, geschlossene Psychiatrie oder zumindest ganz kräftig eins in die Fresse bedeuten würde.Volksetymologisch betrachtet sind die verschiedenen Termini für diesen Kult höchst interessant, fanden die Sprachforscher in ihnen doch zahlreiche Wortstämme, deren Entlehnungen auch einige Erklärungen für die inhaltliche Ausrichtung der praktizierten Bräuche liefern könnten. So finden wir im Wort ‚_Karneval’_ sowohl lateinisch _carne = Fleisch_, als auch _Kannibale_ oder _val_ als Kurzform von _Vandalismus_. In ‚_Fasching’_ erkennen wir das Zusammenfließen zahlreicher multilingualer Begriffe wie beispielsweise _Faschismus, Fass, Schinken, Arsch_ und _Fucking_. Der Terminus _Fastnacht_ hingegen ist belegt als formelhafter Abschluss einer zu dieser Zeit häufig benutzten, auffordernden Redewendung: _‚Komm, Mädchen, lass uns bumsen, es ist fast Nacht!_’ 

 Betrachten wir in diesem närrischen Ausnahmezustand die Fernsehbilder der Prunksitzungen, Straßenumzüge oder sonstigen Übertragungen aus den organisierten Humorvernichtungslagern, so lässt sich beim Großteil der Teilnehmer trotz aller Ausgelassenheit ein starker Wunsch nach einer exakten, militärisch anmutenden Reglementierung der Spontaneität erkennen. Strukturierte Anarchie nach Plan, die keine Zufälle zulässt und sich von ehrlichem Frohsinn deutlich distanzieren möchte, Heiterkeit mit strenger Hand. Wissenschaftler wollen für diese mysteriösen Verhaltensweisen der Menschen nun endlich die Ursache in ihrem Erbgut entschlüsselt haben. So wurde dort kürzlich ein bislang unbekanntes Jecken-Chromosom entdeckt, das sich vervielfältigen und in Polonäsenform an der Doppelhelix des DNA-Moleküls festsetzen kann. Wird es aktiv, so reduziert es die Hirnaktivität auf ein Minimum, erhöht allerdings überproportional die animalischen Sauf-, Gröhl- und Begattungstriebe. Häufig in Kombination mit einer Einschränkung des Sprachzentrums, die zu sinnfreiem Lallen oder bemühten Artikulationsversuchen in kindlichen Reimstrukturen führt. Noch wird untersucht, ob es sich beim J-Chromosom um einen parasitären Virus oder eine genetische Mutation handelt, die bei Doofheits-Immunität viele Jahre inaktiv bleiben kann. Ein Heilmittel ist bislang nicht in Sicht, allerdings konnten mit dem Einsatz von Vernunft und gesundem Menschenverstand erste Erfolge gefeiert werden. Wir wünschen allen Betroffenen an dieser Stelle gute Besserung!


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> [...]



fokk dat
netter text, aber karneval is scheiße 

Morgön


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2013)

hey der text ist vom kalkinator persönlich


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2013)

*WHAT THE FUCK!!!???*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Will YouTube mich verarschen!?


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Wayne?


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2013)

Ich frage mich nur, wie das denn bitte möglich ist!? Oo


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2013)

Bwahaha. Eben mal beim Rewe hier angerufen, wie lange die heute auf haben, weil Rosenmontag und Mainz und so... "Ja ganz normal bis 22 Uhr" Yihah, kann ich doch noch heute Nachmittag einkaufen gehen


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, wie das denn bitte möglich ist!? Oo



Wo ist denn das Problem? Du hast ordenlitch dislikes kassiert und in den letzten 30 Tagen ist die Anzahl der positivne Bewertungen im Vergleich um 1 zurück gegangen und deine negativen Bewertungen haben um 6 zugenommen.


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2013)

soweit ich weiss ist karneval kein feiertag in deutschland 

also müssen die aufhaben


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2013)

Aldi z.B. hat hier in Mainz heute nur bis um 2 auf. Und wie das mit den Läden in der Innenstadt aussieht, will ich gar nicht wissen.


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2013)

oh du arme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja laut gesetz müssen se auf haben. wie lange sei dahingestellt. saufen ist zwar ein grund , aber keine ausrede


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja laut gesetz müssen se auf haben. wie lange sei dahingestellt. saufen ist zwar ein grund , aber keine ausrede



Nen Scheiß müssen die. Wenn die den Laden zumachen, machen Sie ihn zu.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2013)

Mit Rosenmontag halten die es in den großen Städten wie Mainz, Köln und Düsseldorf eben so wie mit Heiligabend und Silvester. Ist kein Feiertag, normale Öffnungszeiten haben die Läden aber trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Alux (11. Februar 2013)

In den nächsten Tagen folgt die offizielle Begründung aber heute ist schon fix: Papst Benedikt XVI tritt zurück.


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2013)

*



			Schlimmer Verdacht: 
 Benedikt XVI. hat Doktorarbeit aus der Bibel abgeschrieben.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Extra3 Facebook ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Papst wird Vollzeit Imperator



EMP Facebook


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2013)

Wtf... Ich schön am Aufräumen, will was in meinen Wandschrank stellen, alles schön, mach den Schrank zu, hab eine der beiden Türen in der Hand... Als ob der Hausmeister heute arbeiten würde


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2013)

hui du musst aber kraft haben schneemaus


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Sowas nenn ich doch mal ne Powerfrau!


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> hui du musst aber kraft haben schneemaus






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zack sind die türen ab


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2013)

Der letzte der mich interessiert ist der papst ^^

Also wenn er weg ist, wirds mir nicht auffallen. Wenn nicht jeder drüber reden würde!!


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2013)

Konov sie sind raus 

Das thema ist schon wieder längst ein neues


----------



## Davatar (11. Februar 2013)

Richtig, schliesslich ham wa grad rausgefunden, dass Schneemaus in Wirklichkeit eine Saiyajin ist!


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

ICh dachte es geht darum, dass Schneemaus in Wirklichkeit die Prinzessin des Pilzkönigreichs it? O_o


----------



## Alux (11. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Richtig, schliesslich ham wa grad rausgefunden, dass Schneemaus in Wirklichkeit eine Saiyajin ist!





> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]ICh dachte es geht darum, dass Schneemaus in Wirklichkeit die Prinzessin des Pilzkönigreichs it? O_o[/font]
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]


[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Warum nicht beides?[/font]


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2013)

Hihihi - nein, ich hab die ganz sanft zugemacht. Mein Blick hat die Tür aus den Angeln gehoben, das war's! 
Außerdem dachte ich, ihr hättet sowieso alle Angst davor, mich wütend zu machen, seit der Sache im Was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf-Thread


----------



## Davatar (11. Februar 2013)

Also WENN dann hamwa Angst davor, das letzte Mädel hier zu vergraulen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2013)

Ach was, ich bin doch sicher nicht das letzte Mädel hier...

...


...


...

Moment mal...


----------



## Davatar (11. Februar 2013)

Doch...
die eine kam nimmer, nachdem wir festgestellt ham, dass sie extrem oberflächlich ist...und dass sie mit dieser Tatsache nicht umgehn kann...
die andere kam einfach so nimmer...
die dritte ham wir auch irgendwie vergrault, aber ich weiss nicht mehr so genau wie...
und dann gabs glaub ich noch ne andere, die kam dann auch einfach so nimmer...


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2013)

leider vertreiben manche bestimmte leute unsere aktiven boardfrauen ^^

lass dir mal von zam in den artenschutz aufnehmen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Ist Fakebook nicht auch ein Weibchen?


----------



## schneemaus (11. Februar 2013)

Weiß nich, ob Fakebook zu meiner Art gehört ^^

So, jetzt noch im Turbogang duschen gehen und dann bin ich weg, dann kommt mein Besuch


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das Problem? Du hast ordenlitch dislikes kassiert und in den letzten 30 Tagen ist die Anzahl der positivne Bewertungen im Vergleich um 1 zurück gegangen und deine negativen Bewertungen haben um 6 zugenommen.


Ich habe genau 6 Dislikes bekommen, dafür sind aber an einem Tag irgendwie 26 positive Bewertungen einfach "verschwunden". Selbst wenn ich 90 Dislikes bekäme und nur eine positive Bewertung, stände da: 1 positive Bewertung, 90 negative Bewertungen. Die beiden Werte sind in der Berechnung unabhängig voneinander.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> leider vertreiben manche bestimmte leute unsere aktiven boardfrauen ^^



BRÜSTE.

wat.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2013)

Mago, du musst mal dringen was an deiner Website machen. Die sieht furchtbar aus. Und für was ist der Loggin gut?


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2013)

Fakebook is bei facebook manchmal online ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. Februar 2013)

Ich kann nicht mehr xD
Kollegah hat einfach den passendsten Namen für sein Image. Ein richtig harter und bosshafter Name.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Felix Blume


----------



## Legendary (11. Februar 2013)

Haste das jetzt erst rausgefunden Captain Obvious?


----------



## Reflox (11. Februar 2013)

Dachte immer der heisse Toni, was ja schon schlimm genug wäre xD


----------



## Legendary (11. Februar 2013)

Ja mei ich finds nicht schlimm. Er heißt halt nicht Ali, Muhammed oder Murat so wie 80% der restlichen "deutschen" Rapper in der Gangsterrapszene.


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2013)

assi toni?


----------



## Legendary (11. Februar 2013)

Wir reden nicht von dir.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Februar 2013)

*Winkt herein*


----------



## Konov (11. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr xD
> Kollegah hat einfach den passendsten Namen für sein Image. Ein richtig harter und bosshafter Name.



Sorry aber der typ erfüllt soviele gängige Gängsta klischees, ich kringel mich vor lachen


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen! Und um den Nachtschwärmer von heute Nacht mal aufzugreifen...



BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür jeder macht einen Lets Play Selbstversuch und stellt ihn auf Youtube hoch. Dann gibts hier viel zu reden =D



Dafür hab ich davon viel zu wenig Ahnung. Mit was nehm ich auf (Audio würd ich vermutlich ja sogar noch hinbekommen mit Audacity), bla bla bla. Außerdem hab ich nur ein total popeliges Headset und ne furchtbare Stimme.



Aun schrieb:


> und immer noch nüchtern?




Ja. Ich trinke extremst selten Alkohol, und momentan bin ich sogar noch vorsichtiger wegen dem Medikament, das ich nehme.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> furchtbare Stimme.



[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i6gjnOeP3nQ[/youtube]


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2013)

Du willst jetzt aber nicht ernsthaft sagen, dass Whitney Houston damals ne furchtbare Stimme hatte o.O Oder steh ich grade aufm Schlauch?


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2013)

Ich komm zur Schule und da steht das ich die 2. Stunde auch noch frei habe... 
kater des todes und dann sowas ich tick aus


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2013)

Tja - wer viel säuft, muss auch mit dem Kater rechnen.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2013)

Ich hasse meine Schule trotzdem. Meine Lehrer saufen und machen frei und ich muss zur Schule..


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

Das war eher so gemeint, dass sich am Ende diese ach so schlechte Stimme von dir als sowas entpuppt. Man kennt es ja bei Frauen: "Bäh, ich bin so schlecht, bäh ich bin so hässlich, bäh dies und das..." Und die Realität sieht am Ende dann komplett anders aus. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2013)

Nun, vielleicht sollte ich dann besser schreiben: Ich finde meine Stimme furchtbar. Wie andere Leute sie beurteilen, weiß ich nicht, ich rede selten mit Anderen über meine Stimme


----------



## Magogan (12. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Tja - wer viel säuft, muss auch mit dem Kater rechnen.


Aber nur im Mathe-Unterricht ^^

Ich überlege ernsthaft, mir das Rode NT1-A-Mikrofon zu kaufen - wegen der besseren Qualität ... Soll ich? Was meint ihr? Vor allem die tiefen Stimmen klingen mit meinem Mikro nämlich irgendwie schäbig ...


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2013)

Na, wenn du Geld zu viel hast...

Edit: Und wie im Nachtschwärmer auch schon gesagt wurde, ist die Qualität der Aufnahme nicht das Entscheidende, wenn die Qualität stimmt. Ich find's viel wichtiger, dass die Stimme grundsätzlich angenehm anzuhören ist und dann auch noch inhaltlich was Ordentliches rum kommt. Und mal ehrlich - lohnt sich das denn? Ich bezweifle, dass du jemals davon leben können wirst, und NUR für LPs ein sauteures Mikro anschaffen, find ich.. Nun ja.


----------



## Magogan (12. Februar 2013)

Schneemaus, deine Stimme klingt für dich selbst viel anders als für andere ^^

Und die Autokorrektur vom iPhone stellt seltsame Dinge mit euren Namen an, erst Schrotti (Schrottkarre) und jetzt Schneemaus (Schneematsch) ...

Hab mir das Mikro einfach mal gekauft, mal sehen hören, wie es sich anhört, kann es ja notfalls noch zurückschicken ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na, wenn du Geld zu viel hast...



Da hat wohl jemand vergessen, mit wem sie spricht ^^

Mago, mach erstmal deine (überflüssige) Website anständig, bevor du wieder irgendwelche Sachen kaufst, die du h net brauchst. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2013)

Stimmt, Schrotti, hab ich wohl. Und mich würde tatsächlich interessieren, woher Mago als Student das Geld nimmt, wenn nicht von Mama und Papa.

Was den zweiten Satz von Schrottis Post angeht: /sign.


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Gestern war ich in nem Irish-Pub und hatte literweise Guinness. Heute gehts mir erstaunlicherweise blendend  Fantastisch   

Edit: Doofes Board...


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2013)

nur verrückte, krüppel und säufer im forum


----------



## schneemaus (12. Februar 2013)

Na, da freu ich mich doch richtig, zur ersten Kategorie zu gehören


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nur verrückte, krüppel und säufer im forum



Was davon bin ich? Darfst es mir zur Not auch in der Shoutbox sagen


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2013)

hmmm schneemaus verrückt, schrotti verrückt, davatar säufer, olli säufer, wrynn und aun krüppel. brauchen wa noch 6 leute um das dreckige dutzend voll zu bekommen. und dann starten wir unsere hollywood karriere


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

Du hast Mago vergessen


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2013)

nein mago ist mago. das passt nicht


----------



## Magogan (12. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nein mago ist mago. das passt nicht


Wie soll ich das denn verstehen? Oo


----------



## Numbe (12. Februar 2013)

Moah.

Ich kriege langsam einen richtigen Rappel. Schei** Ausbildung.

Dank Lehrzeitverkürzung auf zwei Jahre habe ich grob überschlagen 10 Monate Praxiszeit. Zwei Monate davon im Bauamt. 2 bis jetzt im Einkauf, auf einer Teilzeitstelle (weil Kollegin krank und Verwaltung zu geizig um eine richtige Vertretung einzustellen, von daher… Schön im Wechsel mit den Azubis auffüllen.). Nebenher vertrete ich noch den Hausmeister. Das ganze geht noch bis April, dann habe ich wieder Schule. Und bis dahin habe ich nichts gelernt. 



Den ganzen Tag alleine im Büro hocken, entweder nur Schund zutun der nichts mit meiner Ausbildung zutun hat (Einkauf, Postgang, Fegen, Pakete schleppen etc pp) oder, Sachen erledigen sollen, die ich einfach noch nicht kann. (Kassenwirksam Buchen, Versicherungsangelegenheiten) … Die mir aber auch nicht beigebracht werden, weil niemand Zeit hat. *haut den Kopf gegen die Wand*


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das denn verstehen? Oo



Du bist zu normal für das dreckige dutzend.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das denn verstehen? Oo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2013)

verrate doch nicht meinen perfiden plan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

Los, postet hier oder ich reporte euch!


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Los, postet hier oder ich reporte euch!



geht nicht. wir werden observiert


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> hmmm schneemaus verrückt, schrotti verrückt, davatar säufer, olli säufer, wrynn und aun krüppel. brauchen wa noch 6 leute um das dreckige dutzend voll zu bekommen. und dann starten wir unsere hollywood karriere



Oh ich bin auch verrückt! Darf ich mitmachen?


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

Nein, du bist Schweizer. Du zählst nicht


----------



## Magogan (12. Februar 2013)

Ach scheiße, das Mikrofon braucht einen Vorverstärker mit 48 V Phantomspeisung, also kommen nochmal 130 Euro dazu 

Vielleicht bleibe ich doch bei meinem Billig-Mikrofon, aber ich will zumindest die Audioqualität mal vergleichen, um zu sehen, ob sich die 320 Euro wirklich lohnen ^^


----------



## Ogil (12. Februar 2013)

-.-

Das Mikro ist nun wirklich nicht das, was zuerst verbessert werden sollte...


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2013)

mago ist nicht böse gemeint 

aber brauchst das wirklich ?

und wunder dich nicht wenn jetzt gewisse leute nicht die von der aktuellen seite sondern anderen member die wieder trollen so das die moderation einschreiten muss 

wie wärs mit eine privaten rentenversicherung stattdessen ? oder hast schon eine haftpflichtversicherung ? oder spar fürn führerschein oder schlechte zeiten


----------



## Legendary (12. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Schneemaus, deine Stimme klingt für dich selbst viel anders als für andere ^^
> 
> Und die Autokorrektur vom iPhone stellt seltsame Dinge mit euren Namen an, erst Schrotti (Schrottkarre) und jetzt Schneemaus (Schneematsch) ...
> 
> Hab mir das Mikro einfach mal gekauft, mal sehen hören, wie es sich anhört, kann es ja notfalls noch zurückschicken ^^



Du kriegst gleich ne Schelle verpasst, dass du sonst wo liegst!


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> aber brauchst das wirklich ?



Nein.


----------



## Magogan (12. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> mago ist nicht böse gemeint
> 
> aber brauchst das wirklich ?
> 
> ...


Führerschein hab ich schon ^^ Und Bausparvertrag auch schon ^^

Ob ich das Geld dafür ausgebe oder für z.B. einen neuen Monitor + Grafikkarte, ist doch alles irgendwie sinnlos ...


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nein, du bist Schweitzer. Du zählst nicht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lern erstmal Schweizer richtig zu schreiben, bevor du mich damit ärgern willst.


----------



## Magogan (12. Februar 2013)

Hmm, 190 Euro für ein Mikrofon sind eigentlich noch okay, aber ich bin mir echt unsicher, ob ich wirklich 320 Euro insgesamt ausgeben will ... Ist doch schon ziemlich viel auf einmal ^^

Aber wenn ich euch frage, kommt eh ein Nein ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (12. Februar 2013)

Von mir bekommst du ein ganz klares Potato!

Guten morgen.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schluchtenscheißer, besser? *g*

Aber danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2013)

Du hast 52 abos und 339 Videos. Ich glaube an der Qualität liegt es nicht, dass sich keiner deine videos anschaut. Denn ich habe 100 Abos mit videos wie diesem:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i3hYNQnpOf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich würde mal irgendwo anderst Gründe suchen


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2013)

ohoh gleich gibts tote


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Schluchtenscheißer, besser? *g*



Tja ihr geht halt normal aufs Klo, wir hier machens auf die extreme Art. #yolo und so.


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Schluchtenscheißer, besser? *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (12. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du hast 52 abos und 339 Videos. Ich glaube an der Qualität liegt es nicht, dass sich keiner deine videos anschaut. Denn ich habe 100 Abos mit videos wie diesem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Gründe könnten auch sein, dass deine Videos eher gefunden werden, weil z.B. die Leute eher nach _Assasins Creed 3 Bug_ suchen als nach _Let's Play HDRO_ ...


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2013)

Ich bin nicht mal auf den ersten 5 Seiten.

What about this?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bLu0h88wo3Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nach Statistik haben mich Leute wegen dem Video abonniert. WEGEN DIESEM KACKDING!


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> _Assasins Creed 3 Bug_ suchen als nach _Let's Play HDRO_ ...



Du machst Minecraftvideos, die Ausrede zieht also nicht.


----------



## Magogan (12. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du machst Minecraftvideos, die Ausrede zieht also nicht.


Wie 10 Trillionen andere auch ^^


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2013)

ist das deine stimme reflox ?

und arbeitestet du auch mit tags genug mago ?

zum bsp ist mein tsw illuminati intro bei 825 views weil hashtags 

und das andere wurde zum selbstläufer ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (12. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du hast 52 abos und 339 Videos. Ich glaube an der Qualität liegt es nicht, dass sich keiner deine videos anschaut. Denn ich habe 100 Abos mit videos wie diesem:



Falsch!! Ich hab nachgesehen, du hast nur 99 Aber ich hab dir mal eben die 100 wieder vollgemacht


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

Mago sollte vielleicht auch "attentionwhoring" (kann ich darauf ein Patent bantragen? *g*) auf Facebook betreiben.


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2013)

oder als thumbnail brüste nutzen wie der rest von youtube ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

Willst du wirklich Magomöpse sehen?


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Falsch!! Ich hab nachgesehen, du hast nur 99 Aber ich hab dir mal eben die 100 wieder vollgemacht



awww danke <3

@kamsi

Nö, das ist nicht meine Stimme.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hePAKQwo2b0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Willst du wirklich Magomöpse sehen?



schrotti die leute nehmen doch nicht ihre eigenen brüste die nehmen sich bilder aus den inet ^^


----------



## tonygt (12. Februar 2013)

Oder einfach intressante Videos machen ? *druck und weg*


----------



## Magogan (12. Februar 2013)

Also jetzt spinnt YouTube völlig:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n32YYJW9y64


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also jetzt spinnt YouTube völlig:


----------



## H2OTest (12. Februar 2013)

hmm A(b) und B Führerschein machen oder nur B ?


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2013)

beides. a groß und b, be ist noch besser


----------



## Magogan (12. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> hmm A(b) und B Führerschein machen oder nur B ?


Wenn du Motorrad fahren willst, musst du auch A machen, sonst nur B für Auto ^^


----------



## H2OTest (12. Februar 2013)

Den "Großen" A kann ich noch nicht machen  der wird dann aber erweitert

edit : "ab 20 Jahre - für Krafträder bei 2jährigem Vorbesitz der Klasse A2 (dann ist zum Aufstieg nur eine praktische, keine theoretische Prüfung erforderlich)"


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2013)

wieso kannst keinen großen a machen? hab ich damals mit 18 auch gemacht. der wird dann automatisch ab 21?/22 erweitert 

also noch ne praktische braucht ich nicht machen


----------



## H2OTest (12. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wieso kannst keinen großen a machen? hab ich damals mit 18 auch gemacht. der wird dann automatisch ab 21?/22 erweitert
> 
> also noch ne praktische braucht ich nicht machen



Hmm da muss ich nochmal genauer nachgucken 

Edit: Hier das passende : " Seit 19. Januar 2013 dürfen Inhaber der bisherigen Klasse A beschränkt Leichtkrafträder der neuen Klasse A2 und nach Ablauf von 2 Jahren, Krafträder der Klasse A unbeschränkt fahren. Beim 2jährigen Vorbesitz der Klasse A1 ist nur eine praktische Prüfung erforderlich"


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2013)

*



			Vatikan: Blitz schlägt nach Papst-Rücktritt ein
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> *Wenige Stunden nach der Rücktritts-Ankündigung von Papst Benedikt schlug der Blitz im Petersdom ein.*
> 
> 
> Ein Zeichen Gottes? Am Montagabend zuckte ein Blitz über den dunkeln Himmel über dem Vatikan und schlug in die Kuppel des Petersdoms ein. Gläubige und Atheisten rätseln nach dem angekündigten Rücktritt von Papst Benedikt XVI. nun über mögliche Zeichen von oben. Fotograf Alessandro Di Meo nahm das Foto am frühen Montagabend auf.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (12. Februar 2013)

Das Zeichen bedeutet: "Zeit, das Zylibat abzuschaffen. Hugh!"


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Februar 2013)

Doofer Arbeitstag. : /

Müde, schlechte Laune, dann gut mir einer verbal weh, dannach tu ich mir selbst weh.

Ich guck jetz noch n lol replay und steig dann in die Badewanne.

Wow Magos Videos mit zweistelligen Aufrufzahlen, gz. ^^
[buffedvideo]50172[/buffedvideo]Viel Glück


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2013)

Morgen Deutsch LK Vorabi Klausur & i couldn't care less.


----------



## Fritzche (12. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen Deutsch LK Vorabi Klausur & i couldn't care less.


----------



## Magogan (12. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wow Magos Videos mit zweistelligen Aufrufzahlen, gz. ^^


Hab sogar ein paar Videos mit über 100 Aufrufen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2013)

Du denkst ich besuche dich doch ich besuche deine Mama.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2013)

Ich besuch Magos Mama


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

Bei dem Geld, dass bei denen daheim anscheind verschenkt wird, sollte ich das auch machen. Ich brauch für mein Indieprojekt noch etwas Kohle.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bei dem Geld, dass bei denen daheim anscheind verschenkt wird, sollte ich das auch machen. Ich brauch für mein Indieprojekt noch etwas Kohle.



Ich brauch auch noch cash für mein "Indieprojekt"


----------



## EspCap (12. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Morgen Deutsch LK Vorabi Klausur & i couldn't care less.



Auf Deutsch kann man eh wenig lernen. Welches Bundesland denn, was habt ihr für Pflichtlektüren?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Februar 2013)

Andora, der Richter und sein Henker. Mehr weis ich nicht.
Hat lange gedauert bis ich wieder Lektüre angefasst habe. =)

Guck jetzt Arte. Fuck the system. ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2013)

Andorra? Mit weißeln und dem Judenschauer?


----------



## H2OTest (12. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZThquH5t0ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



lalalalalalalalala


----------



## EspCap (12. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Andora, der Richter und sein Henker. Mehr weis ich nicht.



Wie, gar kein Kafka? Enttäuschend 
Wir hatten Leute die bis zum Ende keine der Lektüren gelesen hatten und trotzdem akzeptabel durchs Abi gekommen sind. Im Zweifelsfall nimmt man die Erörterung. Bei mir war das schriftliche anscheinend ein relatives Debakel (auch wenn ich die Note bis heute nicht nachvollziehen kann), das mündliche und die Klausuren davor waren aber eigentlich ganz gut (ich hab die Dinger aber auch gelesen, zumindest bis zum Abi).


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (12. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich besuch Magos Mama


Achso und meine Kommentare hier werden gelöscht wenn ich schreibe ich will ihn umbringen...aha aha alles klar hier.


YOLO!


----------



## Olliruh (12. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Auf Deutsch kann man eh wenig lernen. Welches Bundesland denn, was habt ihr für Pflichtlektüren?



NRW, öh Iphigenie,Wojzeck,Prinz von Homburg, Buddenbrocks,Tauben im Gras


----------



## Magogan (12. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Achso und meine Kommentare hier werden gelöscht wenn ich schreibe ich will ihn umbringen...aha aha alles klar hier.
> 
> 
> YOLO!


Meine Mutter zu besuchen ist auch nicht so schlimm wie mich zu töten ...


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Über Nacht Videos zu enkodieren ist keine gute Idee. Mein PC ist ziemlich laut, wenn er mit 100% CPU-Auslastung läuft ...

Guten Morgen erstmal ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen.
Deine Seite sieht ja immernoch so bescheiden aus!


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2013)

Morgähn!

Ja, Mago, mach mal deine Seite neu, ernsthaft :/


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2013)

Morgen 

ach cooles lied übrigens schneemaus auf deinem youtube channel. gestern da mal reingeklickt. Das mit dem Klavier - hat echt was


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2013)

Danke Konov  Die Quali ist halt scheiße, aber na ja.

Hab gestern in nem Studi-Forum gelesen, dass die Bescheide die Woche wohl rausgehen sollen. Ich bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## Legendary (13. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Meine Mutter zu besuchen ist auch nicht so schlimm wie mich zu töten ...



WAS LABSCHER DU?!


Du weißt ja nicht was er dann mit deiner Mum vor hat. :>


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Mago schein wohl ein Scout zu sein und Olli ein Spy...
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=IcE_aKPXIlg[/youtube]


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2013)

HEAVY IS SPY
DOCTOR IS SPY
SPY IS SPY

Eine der Gründe warum man nicht TF2 zocken sollte >.>


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2013)

Meh, ich hab gestern n LP von Ju-On: The Grudge angefangen zu gucken... Es ist so verdammt gruselig, aber jetzt guck ich doch weiter - what the fuck is wrong with me?


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> what the fuck is wrong with me?



Du schaust LP's, die nicht von Mago sind!


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2013)

Ähm, ja...


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2013)

warum soll was an dir falsch sein ?

gruselst dich halt gern 

ich selbst bastel auf youtube nur hobbymässig und aus fun für mich ohne werbung und co ^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ähm, ja...



Ich hoffe doch du guckst es bei PewDiePie


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2013)

Ja eigentlich grusel ich mich gar nicht so supergerne. Aber irgendwo ja anscheinend doch 

Und nein, ich guck's nicht bei PewDiePie.


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2013)

vieleicht gefällt es dir das andere sich auch erschrecken und du nicht allein gruselst


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und nein, ich guck's nicht bei PewDiePie.



Aber... aber... D:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

PewDiePie gehört meiner Meinung nach in die Klapse.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2013)

Ich mag PewDiePie auch überhaupt nicht. Kann nix mit dem anfangen.


----------



## Legendary (13. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich mag PewDiePie auch überhaupt nicht. Kann nix mit dem anfangen.


Same here.


Ist einfach ein behinderter Spast.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube nicht mal, dass er wirklich so ist. Das ist alles nur Schauspielerei...
Das Schlimmste an ihm ist definitiv die "Bro-Army". Er hat eine grottige Community aufgebaut, die er mittlerweile selber nicht mehr uter Kontrolle hat.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2013)

Müüüüde...


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> Ist einfach ein behinderter Spast.



Genau wie du, du Mongo 

Ich guck ja auch nur seine alten Sachen. Diese Bro-Army kacker sind genau so schlimm wie 9fags und ANUNÜMUS XDDD


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Same here.
> 
> 
> Ist einfach ein behinderter Spast.


Oh Mann, jetzt fühle ich mich schon angesprochen, wenn jemand "behinderter Spast" sagt ...  Hab mich schon so dran gewöhnt, dass mich dauernd Leute beleidigen ...


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2013)

9gag hat wenigstens contentfilter 

bei anderen seiten siehste bilder von nasenlöchern und sonstigen pfui bäh ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oh Mann, jetzt fühle ich mich schon angesprochen, wenn jemand "behinderter Spast" sagt ...  Hab mich schon so dran gewöhnt, dass mich dauernd Leute beleidigen ...



Mach deine Website anständig und ich lass dich in Ruhe. Bei den Videos kann ich dir nur Tipps aus der Perspektive eines Zuschauers geben. Und wenn ich dir nur schlechtes wollen würde, dann wäre ich netmal auf die Seite eingegangen.

Ich weiß net, ob es dich tröstet, aber ich hab dir gestern auch ein paar Views da gelassen.

Und wehe, du machst hier jetzt einen auf Mittleid! Immerhin hast du Testikel! Solche Flennmethoden will ich hier gar net erst sehen!


----------



## Legendary (13. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Genau wie du, du Mongo


Sagt der richtige. Wer ist denn hier der Schweizer von uns beiden?!   





Magogan schrieb:


> Oh Mann, jetzt fühle ich mich schon angesprochen, wenn jemand "behinderter Spast" sagt ...  Hab mich schon so dran gewöhnt, dass mich dauernd Leute beleidigen ...



Dann hab ich meine Tat vollbracht. 


Soll nicht heißen, dass ich aufhöre.


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Dich meinte ich damit nicht, Schrotti ^^ Ich kenne viele andere Leute, die mich öfters beleidigen oder beleidigt haben ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Hin und wieder muss man auch mal nett sein. ^^
Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe, bist du ja ein ferner Leidenskollege von mir. Informatiker müssen zusammen halten!

btw: OpenGL ist viel viel toller als as doofe DirectX!


----------



## Legendary (13. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Informatiker müssen zusammen halten!



Bin ich auch, das heißt noch gar nichts. 


Wenn ich manche Kollegen in meinem Umkreis sehe, frag ich mich nämlich ab und zu auch ernsthaft wie die Informatiker werden konnten.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Hab ich mich auch schon oft bei einigen Kommilitionen gefragt.
Was genau macht eigentlich der Informatikkaufmann? Das ist nicht zufällig das selbe wie der Wirtschaftsinformatiker?


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hab ich mich auch schon oft bei einigen Kommilitionen gefragt.
> Was genau macht eigentlich der Informatikkaufmann? Das ist nicht zufällig das selbe wie der Wirtschaftsinformatiker?


http://berufenet.arb...on&prof-id=7796 (Ist hoffentlich der richtige Beruf?)

http://berufenet.arb...on&prof-id=7795

PS: Was sagt ihr zu meinem neuen YouTube-Channel-Titel "It's a me, Magogan!"?


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Aha. Ich bin ne Programmierschlampe ^^
Was ist außer dem Namen daran neu?


----------



## Legendary (13. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hab ich mich auch schon oft bei einigen Kommilitionen gefragt.
> Was genau macht eigentlich der Informatikkaufmann? Das ist nicht zufällig das selbe wie der Wirtschaftsinformatiker?



Nee, nicht ganz. Bin für Einkauf von Hard- und Software zuständig, das ist aber nur ein kleiner Teil. Ansonsten administriere ich bei uns im Unternehmen mit paar Servern und ~ 150 Clients. IT-Mädchen für alles sozusagen.


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was ist außer dem Namen daran neu?


Nichts ^^ Du sollst ja auch nur sagen, ob dir der Titel gefällt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Hand auf's Herz? Es passt nicht. Wenn du nur Jump'n Runs machen würdest oder ein Mariotiteln dabei wäre oder so, könnte man noch argumentieren. Aber einfach so: näh.
Es gibt ber definitiv schlechtere Channelnamen. Zum Beispiel sowas wie:"Das hier ist mein LP Channel, indem ich nur Minecraft spiele "

Am besten finde ich Namen, die auch wirklich Namen sind.


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

"Klick mich hart, du Sau!" (Gronkh) ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Gronkh ist doch einer, der Minecraft macht, oder?

Außerdem hast du nach Meinungen gefragt ^^


----------



## Xidish (13. Februar 2013)

Moin zusammen 



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Informatiker müssen zusammen halten!


Nur mals so, Informatiker &#8800; Informatiker (es gibt so viele Richtungen)



Magogan schrieb:


> PS: Was sagt ihr zu meinem neuen YouTube-Channel-Titel "It's a me, Magogan!"?


Sicher, daß Du das auf englisch schreiben solltest?  
Denn so heißt es lediglich: Das bin ein ich, Magogan (ein ich also ... aha^^)-

ps. 
Wann gehst Du eigentlich studieren - nachts im Bett?


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Nur mals so, Informatiker &#8800; Informatiker (es gibt so viele Richtungen)



Ich glaube das muss man einem Informatiker nicht erklären


----------



## Xidish (13. Februar 2013)

Stimmt auch wieder ... gar nicht daran gedacht, wer es schrieb.^^


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Sicher, daß Du das auf englisch schreiben solltest?
> Denn so heißt es lediglich: Das bin ein ich, Magogan (ein ich also ... aha^^)-
> 
> ps.
> Wann gehst Du eigentlich studieren - nachts im Bett?


Das ist angelehnt an den Ausspruch "It's a me, Mario!" von Mario aus diversen Nintendo-Spielen ^^

Ich habe im Moment vorlesungsfreie Zeit ^^


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Sicher, daß Du das auf englisch schreiben solltest?
> Denn so heißt es lediglich: Das bin ein ich, Magogan (ein ich also ... aha^^)-



Ist ein Insider witz...

Mario aus SUPER MARIO hat immer gesagt "its a me, mario", jedenfalls hat es so geklungen wegen seinem italienischen Akzent.

Es soll wohl eine anspielung darauf sein, aber find es auch nicht so gut.


edit: siehe oben^^

Warum nicht ein "Magogan's Lets-Play-Ecke" oder sowas


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Wenn man so darüber nachdenkt, dann ist das sogar irgendwie rassistisch. 

Edit:


Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe im Moment vorlesungsfreie Zeit ^^



Bei uns heißt das Klausurphase.


----------



## Xidish (13. Februar 2013)

Dankeschön für die Aufklärungen mit dem it's a me. 
Und Mago, dann genieß die freie Zeit (ach tust Du ja bereits^^)!

Falls sich jemand schon über meinen neuen Titel Gedanken gemacht hat ...
Der stammt aus der intensiven Morrowindzeit, wo wir ein feste Community (inc. ein kleiner Clan) geworden sind,
die auch RL-Treffen veranstaltet hat - war die beste RPG Zeit + Community. 

Was'n nu los?

Blauer Himmel und es schneit?


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht bröckelt ja dann noch ein Regenbogen vom Himmel


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Blau Grün Gelb Rot

Irgendwie verwirrend ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Hätte ich für jede Atombombe ein Cent bekommen, hätte ich 2 Cent. Wer bin ich?


----------



## Xidish (13. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hätte ich für jede Atombombe ein Cent bekommen, hätte ich 2 Cent. Wer bin ich?


... der Abwerfer über Hiroshima & Nagasaki ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EEgE1pfszoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Irgendwie hat Sandra große Ähnlichkeit mit meiner "Stief" (?) Lieblingscousine.


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen 
Deutsch Klausur war so pissig einfach


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Hätte ich für jeden russischen Konzern, bei dem ich nach meiner Regierungszeit anstellen ließ und der durch meine Politik profitiert hat, so dass ich durch diese Anstellung selbst durch meine Politik profitiert habe, hätte ich einen Cent. Wer bin ich?

Ach ja, GZ zum Beenden der Klausur.


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2013)

Alter? Jetzt sind wieder einfach Leute beim Gärtner zwischen den Treibhäusern durch gelatscht und bei mir durch die Einfahrt. Einfach das Tor aufgemacht. Obwohl da n Schild "Warnung vor dem Hunde" hängt.


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2013)

vielleicht solltest du ne mautstelle aufstellen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

oder nen Hund


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Obwohl da n Schild "Warnung vor dem Hunde" hängt.



Lol die können wahrscheinlich nicht mal lesen


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> oder nen Hund



Ja der ist weg, meine Mutter hat den mit zu meiner Grossmutter genommen 

Aber ich wurde auch schon blöd angemacht als der Hund bellend um die Ecke kam.

Einer hat sich mal eingenässt xD



> PYONGYANG&#8212;Following reports earlier this morning that the Democratic People&#8217;s Republic of Korea successfully conducted its third nuclear test, sources confirmed that every nation on the planet has surrendered to the mighty East Asian dictatorship.
> 
> Less than 24 hours after news of North Korea&#8217;s detonation of an atomic bomb at a test site near the Chinese border, humbled representatives from around the globe gathered before the Supreme People&#8217;s Assembly in Pyongyang to concede defeat to North Korea and offer their services to Supreme Leader Kim Jong-un and his indomitable empire.
> 
> ...



lolwut.


----------



## Xidish (13. Februar 2013)

Stell doch einfach sowas auf! 

-> Pflegeleichter Wachhund ^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Stell doch einfach sowas auf!
> 
> -> Pflegeleichter Wachhund ^^



Haha, einer der bei uns in der Nähe wohnt hat driekt einen Trampelpfad vor seinem Haus, wo öfters Leute durchgehen. Der hat sich einen Holzzwerg gekauft und zu seinem Holzhaufen gestellt. Jedesmal wenn jemand durchgeht pfeift der Zwerg 

Ist echt geil wie dumm die Leute dann gucken xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2013)

Der gestrige Abend war wirklich fucked up... srsly.


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2013)

was hast gemacht ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Februar 2013)

Magos Mutter besucht.

Huehuehue.


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2013)

bloody du bist doch ein pony du musst doch lieb sein


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ablehnungsbescheid im Briefkasten gehabt... Grenzrang 24, mein Rang 33...



tut mir leid......

so heute fäden gezogen. eigtl wars nur ein einziger 10 cm langer faden oO


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2013)

tut mir leid schneemaus vieleicht beim nächsten mal oder findest was ähnliches 


bei mir wars damals nicht genäht sondern so nen sprühpflaster naht aun


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Magos Mutter besucht.
> 
> Huehuehue.


Ja mann meine Mutter ist voll fett, Alter! ^^


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2013)

So ne grandiose Scheiße.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Wrynn, so viel zu netten Ponies ^^

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxHhBx1FtLQ[/youtube]


----------



## Olliruh (13. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Der gestrige Abend war wirklich fucked up... srsly.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Februar 2013)

Wieder keine Sha Waffe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> bloody du bist doch ein pony du musst doch lieb sein



ja, aber die Vorlage mit Magos Mutter bot sich so an. =D


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Jemand Bock auf CS:GO, der genauso bescheiden bei Egoshootern ist, wie ich? ^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Jemand Bock auf CS:GO, der genauso bescheiden bei Egoshootern ist, wie ich? ^^



Ich hätte CS:S


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Ich auch, ich hab aber das Gefühl, asl ob CS:GO leichter ist


----------



## Konov (13. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ablehnungsbescheid im Briefkasten gehabt... Grenzrang 24, mein Rang 33...




 Echt abgefuckt sowas... aber gräme dich nicht, gibt noch andere Jobs in der Gesundheitsbranche ^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich auch, ich hab aber das Gefühl, asl ob CS:GO leichter ist



okay


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wieder keine Sha Waffe.



*Hat gerade von seinem Sha-Stab Jadegeist für Waffe - Zaubermacht runtergehauen*
It's a RP thing!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2013)

nah, its gay.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> okay



Steam-Id? ^^


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2013)

Fritzche schrieb:


> Dann möcht ich bitten das auch Gronkh oder PietSmiet zu erzählen ^^ Gronkh nimmt mit einem extrem teuren Micro auf das weiß ich...PietSmiet leute haben teilweise sowas ähnliches wie ein Studio...
> 
> 
> LPs sind schon lange nicht mehr das einfache vom einfachen....selbst ich nutze jetzt Adobe Premiere usw..
> ...



Nimm doch nicht immer die grossen als Vorbild. Mein Freund du hast 52 abos. Nicht 10'000! Ich würde dir ja gerne meinen LieblingsLPer zeigen, aber der wurde gehackt und alle seine Vids sind weg. Daher nehme ich jetzt einfach meinen 2t Lieblings.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0NFVkSQucK8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Deshalb habe ich ihn abonniert damals. Kack Audio Quali. Aber immernoch gut für seine nicht mal 25 Abonnenten. Es kommt auf die Person drauf an. Ganz ehrlich, deine LPs sind zu trocken und unsympathisch. Du kannst noch so gute Quali haben, die Leute bleiben weg.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> tut mir leid......





Wrynn schrieb:


> tut mir leid schneemaus vieleicht beim nächsten mal oder findest was ähnliches






Konov schrieb:


> Echt abgefuckt sowas... aber gräme dich nicht, gibt noch andere Jobs in der Gesundheitsbranche ^^




Danke. Aber was "Ähnliches" oder nen "anderen Job" als den, den ich unbedingt machen will, gibt's halt nicht. Und vor allem kommt das einfach nach fünf Jahren Wartezeit nicht mehr in Frage - dann hätt ich die fünf Jahre nämlich wirklich verschenkt und ich würd mir ewig Vorwürfe machen, dass es vergeudete Zeit war.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Februar 2013)

Mein lieblings Let´s Player is ja Bruugar.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gap0FI2L5wA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Februar 2013)

Von dem hab ich mir das Ju-On-LP angeguckt, find den auch gut.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Februar 2013)

Ich bin immer noch am hadern, ob ich ein LP aufnehmen soll. Vielleicht komm ich am Wochenende dazu. Würd gern meine Soundquali noch verbessern.

Naja, im Moment seh ich erstmal zu das ich BF3 ans laufen kriege.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Wir können ja eins zu zweit machen. ^^


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2013)

ick lof hier amok wenn ihr det macht....


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Ein Grund mehr es zu tun


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Februar 2013)

hm. Cs Go hät ich auch. Bin sogar richtig schlecht. =D


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Dann müssten wir es Let's Fail nennen ^^


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2013)

besorgt euch source und gut ist. go find ich iwie sowas von grottig


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2013)

Ich hab Source allerdings GO > Source




Edit: "Everybody do the Flop!" Es erwischt mich jedes Mal und ich weiß net, warum ich das so lustig finde X'D


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2013)

ich hab ne bessere idee.... ich werd euch nicht amoklaufen. ich werd euch gefangen nehmen und mit heino zu tode quälen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Februar 2013)

Reflox wenn du Dennis und mich betrügst gibts aufs Mäulchen... >: (


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Februar 2013)

achso, ich hatte schon Angst du lässt uns Mago letsplays gucken.   




Rofl. BF3 läuft. Grade frisch auf der Map, ich seh nen Feind, visier ihn mit dem Zielfernrohr an...

... zack Bild weg... Windoof Farbschema blablabla... wtf...

ich wechsel den Tab wieder zum Spiel...

tot... natürlich.

BF3 wieder ausgemacht.

Guck jetzt Fussball. Wollt ich eh machen. ^^




CS GO, CSS. kp CS1.6 is das einzig wahre.


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Reflox wenn du Dennis und mich betrügst gibts aufs Mäulchen... >: (



I'm sorry Flo-chan


----------



## schneemaus (14. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen...


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Magogan (14. Februar 2013)

Hallo!

Heute kommt endlich das Audio-Interface, dann werde ich hören, ob sich die 320 Euro für Mikrofon und Audio-Interface gelohnt haben ... Aber ich denke schon, dass die Qualität besser sein wird ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Wasw haste eigentlich als Interface bestellt? Ich bin zur Zeit am Überlegen, ob ich mir in Mischpult für meine Instrumente hole.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Februar 2013)

Ich kanns immer noch nicht nachvollziehen...


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Dass er das Mikro gekauft hat anstatt endlich mal DIESES POTTHÄSSLICHE STÜCK WEBSPACEVERSCHWENDUNG, DAS ER ALS INTERNETSEITE AUSGIBT, PLATT ZU MACHEN?


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Heute kommt endlich das Audio-Interface, dann werde ich hören, ob sich die 320 Euro für Mikrofon und Audio-Interface gelohnt haben ... Aber ich denke schon, dass die Qualität besser sein wird ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



moar... meine schulter macht mich fertig... mag mich jemand trösten kommen?


----------



## schneemaus (14. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dass er das Mikro gekauft hat anstatt endlich mal DIESES POTTHÄSSLICHE STÜCK WEBSPACEVERSCHWENDUNG, DAS ER ALS INTERNETSEITE AUSGIBT, PLATT ZU MACHEN?



Exakt.


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2013)

epischer lachanfall...


----------



## Magogan (14. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wasw haste eigentlich als Interface bestellt? Ich bin zur Zeit am Überlegen, ob ich mir in Mischpult für meine Instrumente hole.


Presonus Audiobox USB.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Du lässt dich bestimmt auch von den kompetenten Mitarbeitern bei Media Markt und Saturn beraten. 

Da fällt mir auch gerade auf, dass du immernoch diesen komischen Channelnamen hast.


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich kanns immer noch nicht nachvollziehen...



Word.



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dass er das Mikro gekauft hat anstatt endlich mal DIESES POTTHÄSSLICHE STÜCK WEBSPACEVERSCHWENDUNG, DAS ER ALS INTERNETSEITE AUSGIBT, PLATT ZU MACHEN?



Word.



Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Tröst*


Morgen.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Niemand mehr Bock auf Smalltalk? Es muss doch noch andere Themen als Magogan und seinen Youtube-Channel geben.


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2013)

ich habe verdacht auf rheuma und chronische sodbrennen und ihr ?



Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2013)

ich hab dank meiner schulter jetzt rückenprobleme


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2013)

was für ne krankenkasse haste ?

meine hat nur anteilig massagen übernommen ansonsten wärmeflasche bei krankenkasse beantragen


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2013)

aok hab ich, muss bei der physio auch zuzahlen


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2013)

obwohl das folgeschade ist ?


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2013)

Einen schönen Valentinstag 

Whatever! 

*All die ganzen zufriedenen Pärchen mit einem Flammenwerfer verbrenn*

Jetzt geht es mir schon viel besser!


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Sei nicht traurig, du hast ja immer noch die Zwillinge -> linke und rechte Hand.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2vLRsaTOLlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Pffff, witzbold!


----------



## schneemaus (14. Februar 2013)

So, jetzt lag ich bis eben nochmal im Bett. Ist leider trotzdem erst 14 Uhr. Ich hasse das Leben.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> So, jetzt lag ich bis eben nochmal im Bett. Ist leider trotzdem erst 14 Uhr. Ich hasse das Leben.



Sag doch sowas nicht. Ich date dich auch.


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2013)

it´s getting awkward


----------



## schneemaus (14. Februar 2013)

Und dann ist mein Leben wieder super, wenn ich jemanden date? Witzig.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht? Ich will auch net immer allein sein.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Februar 2013)

Ich will halt niemanden daten momentan, daran scheitert's dann wohl.

Mal ehrlich: Ich glaube, wenn das Haus hier jetzt abfackeln würde, ich glaub nicht, dass ich rausrennen würde -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Wie kann man dich aufheitern?


----------



## schneemaus (14. Februar 2013)

Gar nicht. Mein Leben war scheiße, ist scheiße und anscheinend wird es auch immer scheiße bleiben.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2013)

*Streck und reck*
So, ich bin auch mal wieder da.
*Schneemaus durch Haar wuschel* 
Wer hasst das Leben denn nicht? 

Versuch aber mal ein bisschen positiver zu denken, obwohl ich den Post über mir genauso 1 zu 1 abschreiben könnte. 

Ich weiss, es ist schwer das zu versuchen, bei mir klappt es nie ^^


----------



## Fakebook (14. Februar 2013)

> n-tv.de:
> "Der _*beinamputierte*_ südafrikanische Sprinter Oscar Pistorius muss sich vor einem Gericht verantworten...
> "Blade Runner" Oscar Pistorius steht nach einem tödlichen Drama unter Mordverdacht. Der sechsmalige Paralympics-Gewinner hat am frühen Donnerstagmorgen in seinem Haus in Silver Lakes am Rande der südafrikanischen Hauptstadt Pretoria seine Freundin Reeva Steenkamp erschossen...
> Wie die Polizei am Vormittag auf einer Pressekonferenz in Pretoria mitteilte, werde Oscar Pistorius nicht gegen eine Kaution *auf freien Fuß* gelassen.



Unfreiwillig komisch...
Mal sehen, ob sich irgendeine Zeitung an die Schlagzeile wagt:* Beinamputierter (noch nicht) wieder auf freiem Fuß*


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Gar nicht. Mein Leben war scheiße, ist scheiße und anscheinend wird es auch immer scheiße bleiben.



Kopf hoch! Anscheinend gehts ja nicht mehr schlimmer, d.h. es kann nur besser werden 

@Fakebook

awesome


----------



## schneemaus (14. Februar 2013)

Ich bezweifle es. Jedes Mal, wenn's aussieht, als würde es mal wieder besser werden, kommt der nächste Arschtritt.


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2013)

Das denkt aber jeder manchmal 

Und es bringt nix, sich hängen zu lassen. Das steht fest!


however - LOL eben anruf bekommen, morgen Vorstellungsgespräch für Ausbildung als Fahrradmechaniker 
War eigentlich nur ne Spassbewerbung, zumal ich ja studiere.

Naja mal hingehen und gucken was passiert


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Nach dem "Was regt euch auf?" hat Magos ketzter 320€ Einkauf wirklich eine Veränderung der Aufnahmequalität gebracht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AyvDDySHQVk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



So ihr Pimmel, Líebestag. Have fun


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Februar 2013)

> Ich gehe nächste Woche mit ner Freundin zu Volker Pispers 3/5



Schrotti xD

Die 2 Punkte abzug sicher wegen deiner Freundin. An Volker kanns ja nicht liegen. = )


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So ihr Pimmel, Líebestag. Have fun






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eMgbfFpXZu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Slender Man, Slender Man,
He won't let you say goodbye.
Slender Man, Slender Man,
You most certainly will die.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Februar 2013)

Legt Euch heute bloß gut in's Zeug für eure Liebste, am 14. März ist schließlich Schniblo-Tag.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Februar 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Legt Euch heute bloß gut in's Zeug für eure Liebste, am 14. März ist schließlich Schniblo-Tag.



*Meine linke, danach meine rechte Hand anschau*
Ach, meine Liebste ist immer brav und tut was ich will.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Februar 2013)

Schniblo-Tag. =D

Hat ich fast schon wieder vergessen. Made my day. :3



So ich werde jetzt meine Schreibtische neu positionieren. Noch nerdiger. ^^


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2013)

Ne Freundin von mir ist an einer gestalterischen Schule. Problem: Sie dachte das Bild sei Testmaterial, dabei wird es benotet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Interpretiert da was rein damit ihre Note gerettet wird xD


----------



## EspCap (14. Februar 2013)

Ich fürchte ohne realitätserweiternde Drogen kann man da wenig reininterpretieren.


----------



## Magogan (14. Februar 2013)

Hmm, na toll ^^ Anscheinend darf ich das Mikrofon nicht ausziehen und wieder anschließen, während das Audio-Interface angeschaltet ist ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ne Freundin von mir ist an einer gestalterischen Schule. Problem: Sie dachte das Bild sei Testmaterial, dabei wird es benotet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gib mir ne halbe Stunde, ich muss schnell meinen Bruder vom Bahnhof abholen.


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ne Freundin von mir ist an einer gestalterischen Schule. Problem: Sie dachte das Bild sei Testmaterial, dabei wird es benotet.
> 
> 
> 
> Interpretiert da was rein damit ihre Note gerettet wird xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (14. Februar 2013)

Manch einer würde sagen, dass is moderne Kunst


----------



## Legendary (14. Februar 2013)

Anschauen!

http://www.ardmediathek.de/das-erste/reportage-dokumentation/ausgeliefert-leiharbeiter-bei-amazon?documentId=13402260

Da wird mir direkt schlecht wenn ich bedenke wie viel ich schon bei Amazon bestellt hab, gerade zu Weihnachten.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


So, da bin cih wieder. Dann wolle wir mal...


Beginnen wir die Analyse in denen wir die verwendeten Farben betrachten. Das Bild enthält enthält viele verschiedene Grüntöne. Dies deutet darauf hin, dass dieses Bild eine Botschaft enthält, die von Hoffnung handlelt. Die Vielzahl sagt uns, dass besagte Hoffnung sich in unserer Welt auf verschiedene Weise zeigen kann. Wichtig hierbei sind die braunen Töne. Dieses erdige, welches die Hoffnung untermauert. Es ist ganz klar, dass wir die Hoffnung nicht in übernatürlichen Dingen suchen sollen, sondern diese direkt in unserer Nähe sind. So wie es zur Natur des Menschen gehört, mit Hoffnungen und Träumen durch das Leben zu schreiten, so gehört es auch zu besagter trauriger Weise, dass wir im Verlauf unseres Lebens im inneren verhärten. wir verlieren die Hoffnung. Dies ist durch den Übergang hin zu den Weißen Flächen zu sehen. Dies ist allerdings kein fließender Prozess. Er findet immer wieder durch Ereignisse statt. Dabei gibt es einige besonders tragische Ereignisse, welche durch die schwarzen Striche symbolisert werden. Der Künstler will nicht nur, dass wir uns selbst bewusst werden und uns darauf zurück besinnen, dass der Mensch als solches ein Wesen ist, welches ohne Hoffnung nicht Leben kann. Nein! Es steckt viel mehr dahinter! Er mahnt uns an, unsere Augen zu öffnen. Diese Naturverbundenheit in der Farbgebung sagt, dass wir uns nach neuen Quellen von Hoffnung und Inspiration umschauen müssen. Sie ist in unserem Umfeld. es ist unsere Aufgabe als Menschen aus der Resignation heraus sie als solches zu erkennen. Denn die Hoffnung hat viele Gesichter, so wie der Künsler die verschiedenen Grüntöne auf dem Gemälde vertelt hat. Das Paradoxon von harten Grenzen und weichen Verläufen zeigt, dass im Leven nicht immer alles Schwarz oder Weiß ist. Viel mehr besteht alles aus verschiedenen Graustufen und wenn wir verstehen, dass wir die Cahnce haben uns auszusuchen, wie etwas aussehen soll, dann wird aus dem Grau, das wir als Schwarz sahen, ein Grün. Etwas, das wir als Desaster sehen, obwohl es dies nicht sein muss, kann eine neu Quelle der Kraft sein. Es ist jedoch der Mensch, der dies schaffen muss!

Das ist mir jetzt mal spontan eingefallen. Vielleicht kann man daraus was machen.


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> So, da bin cih wieder. Dann wolle wir mal...
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist mir jetzt mal spontan eingefallen. Vielleicht kann man daraus was machen.



Ich hab dich ganz ganz doll lieb 

Danke dir!


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Da mein Browser auf englisch eigenstellt ist, ist bei mir alles rot markiert. Ich habe also nicht auf Rechtschreibung geachtet. Das hab ich nur mal spontan runtergetippt. Also bitte erstmal prüfen, ob es so verwendet werden kann.


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2013)

Jaja, sie muss es sowieso mündlich wiedergeben


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Sag bescheid, was die Meinung dazu war ^^


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2013)

meine vorstellung ist auch interessant aber da killen mich mich die mods ^^


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2013)

Jo sie hat noch nicht zurück geschrieben


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2013)

Es könnte allerdings etwas Oberflächlich sein, weil ich doch zu sehr auf die Assoziation von Grün und Hoffnung eingehe.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2013)

Morgähn!

Ich hab beschlossen, dass ich meine Freunde gar nicht verdient habe. Weil ich meinte, ich will nich rausgehen, kam tatsächlich ne Freundin gestern vorbei und hat mich mitgeschleppt zu sich nach Hause, damit ich raus komme und abgelenkt bin.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Februar 2013)

morgen

so schrotti mal ganz im ernst was machst den du beruflich? oder ist bilder interpretieren ein hobby von dir?


----------



## Konov (15. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Morgähn!
> 
> Ich hab beschlossen, dass ich meine Freunde gar nicht verdient habe. Weil ich meinte, ich will nich rausgehen, kam tatsächlich ne Freundin gestern vorbei und hat mich mitgeschleppt zu sich nach Hause, damit ich raus komme und abgelenkt bin.




Beschließ lieber glücklich zu sein dass du sie hast. 
Statt dich selbst zu geißeln, du hättest sie nicht verdient.


Morgen


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> morgen
> 
> so schrotti mal ganz im ernst was machst den du beruflich? oder ist bilder interpretieren ein hobby von dir?



Ich bin Informatikstudent. Diese Interpretation war relativ spontan. Ich war dann doch etwas zu müde um mir Mühe zu geben. ^^

EDIT: Noch keine Spur von Magogan und seinem Youtube-Channel O_o


----------



## Aun (15. Februar 2013)

na dann schrotti. heute eine neue folge von: Let´s Spam!
featuring: zonenbot aun, schrotti the itler

special quests: wrynn the maniac, kebapremover reflox, and threadgurl schneemaus


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Das klingt irgendwie, als sollte man daraus nen Podcast machen


----------



## Aun (15. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das klingt irgendwie, als sollte man daraus nen Podcast machen



fragen wir mal mago, er hat ja die passende hardware


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Ich bin heute mal mehr im Technik-Forum aktiv gewesen, weil ich dauernd nur technische Probleme habe ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Layer 8 Probleme?


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Layer 8 Probleme?


Ichse nicht verstehen was du meinen ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c4wHJqqud3U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sup


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

Schrotti es liegt dan den Sonnenflecken ganz klar 



> *Schrottinator *[sup]@ [/sup]mybuffed2 Minuten zuvorWer ist Rebecca Black? O_o







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfVsfOSbJY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ichse nicht verstehen was du meinen ^^





> Eine andere Art, mitzuteilen, dass das Problem eher nicht am Rechner liegt, ist, das Problem als PEBKAC zu klassifizieren oder als OSI-Ebene-8-Problem (die Ebene 7 ist die höchste Schicht, die Anwendung, darüber kann nur noch der Anwender kommen). Üblicherweise wird im Fachjargon die englische Ausdrucksweise „Layer-8-Problem“ verwendet. Als „Layer-9“ wird scherzhaft die (nicht existierende) religiöse Schicht des OSI-Layers bezeichnet. Verkabelungs-Probleme werden analog dazu scherzhaft als Layer-0-Problem bezeichnet.



Ich weiß nicht, was du studierst. Ich bezweifel mittlerweile aber, dass es Informatik ist. Und nein, die 3. Semester/ 4. Semester Ausrede lass ich nicht gelten! *g*


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du studierst. Ich bezweifel mittlerweile aber, dass es Informatik ist. Und nein, die 3. Semester/ 4. Semester Ausrede lass ich nicht gelten! *g*


Hmm, jetzt du du es sagst ... Ich hab schon mal davon gehört ^^ Aber im Studium ist der Begriff noch nie gefallen, soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Ol@f (15. Februar 2013)

Sind auch eher die Fachinformatiker, die mit solchen Begriffen um sich schmeißen. :>


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Sind auch eher die Fachinformatiker, die mit solchen Begriffen um sich schmeißen. :>



Das Osi-Schichtenmodell sollte er kennen.


----------



## Konov (15. Februar 2013)

Die Osis sind halt an allem schuld 


Wuaaah um 15 Uhr Vorstellungsgespräch und ich bin nervös wie beim ersten mal


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Die Bewerbung im Fahradladen?


----------



## Konov (15. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Die Bewerbung im Fahradladen?



Jo ausbildung als zweiradmechaniker ^^

eigentlich wars ja nur ne spassbewerbung, hatte gar net gerechnet damit dass die mich einladen
Aber wäre ne option für mich, weil ich ein hobby zum beruf machen würde. Auch wenn die Kohle mies ist. Aber das interessiert mich eh nen feuchten


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Februar 2013)

alles gute konov....daumendrück


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Als Hobby oder Nebenjob wär das schon geil. Es ist einfach ein herrliches Gefühl, wenn man ein Rad repariert hat. Da sind die Betroffenen auch wesentlich dankbarer als beispielsweise bei einem Rodelwagen.


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo ausbildung als zweiradmechaniker ^^
> 
> eigentlich wars ja nur ne spassbewerbung, hatte gar net gerechnet damit dass die mich einladen
> Aber wäre ne option für mich, weil ich ein hobby zum beruf machen würde. Auch wenn die Kohle mies ist. Aber das interessiert mich eh nen feuchten


Und ich dachte, du würdest studieren!? ^^


----------



## Fritzche (15. Februar 2013)

ich hab ne Grippe und mit entzündetem Hals und Ohren....


Naja könnt schlimmer sein auch wenn meine Birn wummert wie irre und ich mich jetzt ins bett lege und sterbe


----------



## Konov (15. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, du würdest studieren!? ^^



Tue ich auch.... aber das heißt ja nicht dass ich den richtigen Job für mich gefunden habe 

danke bkeleanor


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

für konov wär es sein hobby zum beruf zu machen wo er auch moderne fahräder zu tuen hat und nicht die gusseisernen von der deutschen post mit dem er es mit einem panzer aufnehmen könnte und gewinnen würde

viel erfolg


----------



## Konov (15. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> für konov wär es sein hobby zum beruf zu machen wo er auch moderne fahräder zu tuen hat und nicht die gusseisernen von der deutschen post mit dem er es mit einem panzer aufnehmen könnte und gewinnen würde
> 
> viel erfolg



wobei auf den straßen mehr alte krücken rumfahren als "moderne" ^^

Also es war mehr vorstellung bei den anderen mechanikern und ne möglichkeit aufn praktikum. Der chef war gar nicht da 

Das arbeitsklima war gleich total super, aber problematisch sind die bedingungen, denn für die berufsschule müsste ich 1 1/2 stunden durch die pampa gondeln weils ne besonderes für "fahrräder" ist. 

Denke dass ich mir das zugunsten meines studiums doch wieder ausm kopf schlagen werde


----------



## Legendary (15. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> na dann schrotti. heute eine neue folge von: Let´s Spam!
> featuring: zonenbot aun, schrotti the itler
> 
> special quests: wrynn the maniac, kebapremover reflox, and threadgurl schneemaus


Jetzt überleg mal wen du vergessen hast.





Ol@f schrieb:


> Sind auch eher die Fachinformatiker, die mit solchen Begriffen um sich schmeißen. :>


Das OSI Modell sollte jeder(!) Informatiker kennen. Ich hab den Dreck auch gelernt. In der Netzwerktechnik gehts aber oft über Layer 4 nicht raus.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Legendary, du bist wie Barry. Zwar im Hintergrund aber ohne dich würde die Show nicht funktionieren ^^


----------



## Legendary (15. Februar 2013)

Aaaaaw.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Endlich mal jemand, der deutsch spricht und GameGrumps kennt.


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

HdRO-Server immer noch offline und ich müsste heute eigentlich eine Folge vom Let's Play aufnehmen ^^ Die Server sind doch seit über 30 Stunden offline Oo


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2013)

Morgen fahr ich mal wieder ins Training, bin mal gespannt, wie tot ich danach bin


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Training/Fitnessstudio/Sport sollte ich auch mal (wieder) machen irgendwann ^^


----------



## tonygt (15. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> HdRO-Server immer noch offline und ich müsste heute eigentlich eine Folge vom Let's Play aufnehmen ^^ Die Server sind doch seit über 30 Stunden offline Oo



Die wissen das du nen Lets PLay machen willst deswegen bleiben sie offline


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2013)

Wäre vermutlich eine bessere Investition als ein Mikro für 200 Öcken plus Software.


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DQYeYAPFsM8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das strategie spiel von 2006 wird jetzt als direct to dvd in den handel kommen


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wäre vermutlich eine bessere Investition als ein Mikro für 200 Öcken plus Software.


Was für Software?


----------



## Legendary (15. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wäre vermutlich eine bessere Investition als ein Mikro für 200 Öcken plus Software.



+1


Jeder hat in seinem Leben eben ne andere Prioritätsliste, er lebt halt in nem kleinen Kabuff und ist sich zu faul den Weihnachtsbaum MITTE FEBRUAR wegzuräumen aber hauptsache er hat Studioequipment. :>


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2013)

Schrotti?


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Jeder hat in seinem Leben eben ne andere Prioritätsliste, er lebt halt in nem kleinen Kabuff und ist sich zu faul den Weihnachtsbaum MITTE FEBRUAR wegzuräumen aber hauptsache er hat Studioequipment. :>


Na ja, das liegt eher daran, dass ich dazu in den Keller gehen muss, in dem nicht einmal das Licht richtig funktioniert ... Zumindest das letzte Mal und die Male davor ging es nicht ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Studioequipment. :>



So gut sind die Sachen net, die er kauft ^^


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte, du hättest noch Software dazu bestellt. Wie auch immer, jedenfalls über 300 Euro ausgegeben insgesamt. Ernsthaft nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

ach legendary du kannst unsere cheerleaderin bei der aufzählung sein ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

LEGENDARY 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> So gut sind die Sachen net, die er kauft ^^


Aber über dem Durchschnitt ^^

Schneemaus, das war keine Software, sondern eine Audiobox, die ich über USB an den PC anschließe und an die ich auch das Mikrofon anschließe, um es zu verstärken. Kann sogar ein Keyboard dort anschließen, wenn ich das passende Kabel dafür habe ^^ Ein Keyboard hab ich hier jedenfalls noch rumstehen ^^ Damals bei Aldi im Angebot gewesen vor 10 Jahren oder so xD


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Nicht Software, sondern noch ein Gerät, damit er das Mikro anschließen kann ^^

Ja, Bloody?


----------



## Legendary (15. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, das liegt eher daran, dass ich dazu in den Keller gehen muss, in dem nicht einmal das Licht richtig funktioniert ... Zumindest das letzte Mal und die Male davor ging es nicht ^^



Episches Argument ist episch, aber hey, bin ja nichts anderes von dir gewohnt!




Schrottinator schrieb:


> So gut sind die Sachen net, die er kauft ^^


Du weißt was ich meine.  Ich könnte mit nem 20 Euro Mic wahrscheinlich bessere LPs machen wenn ich mal die Muße dazu hätte.





Wrynn schrieb:


> ach legendary du kannst unsere cheerleaderin bei der aufzählung sein ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Neee...ich bin die Attention Whore.   


BTW: Wenn ich wirklich mal LPs machen würde, wäre ich eher wie der Rage Guy, ich flipp immer so herrlich aus...da lachen die anderen immer.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> BTW: Wenn ich wirklich mal LPs machen würde, wäre ich eher wie der Rage Guy, ich flipp immer so herrlich aus...da lachen die anderen immer.



Angry Joe macht aber Reviews


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Episches Argument ist episch, aber hey, bin ja nichts anderes von dir gewohnt!



Na ja, das ist ja nur ein Argument ^^ Abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht gerne in den Keller gehe, sehe ich auch keinen Nutzen darin, den Weihnachtsbaum wegzustellen. Er stört mich nicht und in 10 Monaten muss ich ihn eh wieder aufstellen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Was macht die Website?


----------



## Legendary (15. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Angry Joe macht aber Reviews



Ist doch wurscht, ich übertrage das Prinzip einfach auf Spiele. Mein Gott was hab ich schon geflucht in meinem Leben vor dem Bildschirm.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Er macht Reviews zu Spielen. Also wenn, dann überträgst du das Format auf Let's Palys ^^


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was macht die Website?


Bin schlecht im Designen und außerdem war ich heute ziemlich lange damit beschäftigt, die Audiobox zum Laufen zu bringen. Hab dann irgendwann rausgefunden, dass man die wirklich direkt an den PC anschließen muss, weder Hub noch Verlängerungskabel sollte man benutzen Oo


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2013)

mago du hast bis sonntag zeit sondern besucht dich schrotti und klaut dir deinen tannenbaum !


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Was will ich mit dem Schei*? Mago, du hast bis Sonntag Zeit oder ich schreibe alle deine Subscriber an und bitte sieh, dich zu unsubscriben. Und zwar ALLE BEIDE!


----------



## zoizz (15. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und zwar ALLE BEIDE!



^^ hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2013)

Dann halt ne Audiobox. Ist doch Wurscht. Es geht einfach darum, dass es völlig sinnbefreit ist, über 300 Euro für Audioequipment auszugeben, um guffelige LPs zu machen o.O


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Schrotti?



Ja? Was darf es sein?




> Und als Superman sein Genjutsu "Jidory, tausend Vögel" auf Gandalf richtetete, kam der Schwertkämpfer und Piratenjäger Pumuckel und hat seine Gum-Gum-Riesenfaust gegen Superman gerichtet, um Gandalf vor Supermans Bankai zu retten. Somit konnte Darth Vader sein Kamehameha aufladen um Spiderman daran zu hindern, das One Piece auf der Enterprise zu verstecken.







 @Schneemaus: Vor allem, wenn es nicht mal was bringt. ^^


----------



## schneemaus (15. Februar 2013)

Ja, das kommt dann noch dazu, Schrotti.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

immerhin ist er jetzt perfekt ausgestattet, wenn er LP zu Karaoke-Games macht


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Genau, ein Singstar Let's Play XD


----------



## Reflox (15. Februar 2013)

Ich hol den Strick.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Hol lieber Klebeband


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

WTF http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjMYVJ2Sx4c

So dämlich, dass es irgendwie doch lustig ist xD


----------



## Legendary (15. Februar 2013)

Könnte von dir sein. 

Lappen.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Da nimmt aber einer den Mund voll!   

ich würde auch ein LP machen, aber ich bin langweilig, uninteressant, bin kein Minecraft-Addict und finde CoD scheiße...


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Scheiße, jetzt habe ich einen Ohrwurm von Wolfgang Petry ^^

Ein Singstar LP scheitert leider an den Musikgesellschaften, genau genommen eher an der Gema -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Scheiße, jetzt habe ich einen Ohrwurm von Wolfgang Petry ^^
> 
> Ein Singstar LP scheitert leider an den Musikgesellschaften, genau genommen eher an der Gema -.-



Nimm gemafreie Musik?


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_gHXd5TecTI[/youtube]

Mago, wenn du in 2 Jahren mindestens 70 Subscriber hast, darfste ein LP zu meinem Game machen. Und zwar 1 Woche vorm Release!


----------



## Legendary (15. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ein Singstar LP scheitert leider an den Musikgesellschaften, genau genommen eher an der Gema -.-



Es scheitert eher an deiner Stimme.

Schrotti, wenn dann würde ich GANZ andere LPs machen, Duke 3D, Secret of Mana, Gothic 2, Donkey Kong Country (da fluche ich immer so herrlich) oder auch Zelda 3.


----------



## Reflox (15. Februar 2013)

Tut er nicht. Meines wollte er auch nicht spielen :<


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Naja, erstmal schauen, ob 2 Jahre realistisch sind. Muss ja erstmal die Engine fertig schreiben. (Was wohl so ziemlich das geilste daran ist!    )



Legendary schrieb:


> Es scheitert eher an deiner Stimme.
> 
> Donkey Kong Country (da fluche ich immer so herrlich) oder auch Zelda 3.



Das hätte ich wirklich mal fast gemacht. Ich habe allerdings ein bisschen angst davor. Das Problem ist, dass ich die Spiele liebe. Ich habe das Gefühl, als ob ich kein Video machen könnte, dass ihnen gerecht werden würde.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

I'm a terrible person


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2013)

hm, jetzt weis ich auch nich mehr was ich wollte. hab grad besuch bekommen.




edit: Angry Joe is schon geil. Am geilsten find ich allerdings Spoony, der hat einfach so geniale Gedanken. ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Tu mir das nicht an. Das plagt mich schon die ganze Zeit XD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Februar 2013)

Hehe. ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2013)

Falls jemand was will, nur raus damit. Bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEK7waj9Nqw[/youtube]


----------



## zoizz (15. Februar 2013)

Noch 5 Minuten, bevor wir schließen. Wir bitten alle Besucher, sich zu den Ausgängen zu bewegen und ihre Posts zu beenden.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Falls jemand was will, nur raus damit. Bin zu allen Schandtaten bereit.



Ohhhh...welch großzügiges angebot... *Grinst*


Mal ganz im ernst da schaut man sich nach guten Atemschutzmasken um und es kommt nur dieser ganze Latex scheiss! Man, so nen dreck will ich nicht haben! Aaaaaargh


----------



## Konov (16. Februar 2013)

FÖRSTER im Wald, morgöön


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

ich wars nicht .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> moin



Gerade eben noch im nachtschwärmer, und jetzt und hier auch schon wieder auf der guten-morgähn-showbühne: unser Schrotti

aber dem "moin" schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

Nenn mich ruhig Blockhead, denn ich habe keine Ahnung, was du mit der Erwähnung ds Nachtschwärmers meinst ^^


----------



## Magogan (16. Februar 2013)

HdRO-Server immer noch nicht online WTF schon 45,5 Stunden Wartung!!!


----------



## Legendary (16. Februar 2013)

We´re all gonna die!!


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

Throw the CHEEEEEEESEEE!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2013)

re


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

wb


----------



## Ogil (16. Februar 2013)

Moin moin!


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> We´re all gonna die!!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F6cjsjnUAJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



endzeit


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nenn mich ruhig Blockhead, denn ich habe keine Ahnung, was du mit der Erwähnung ds Nachtschwärmers meinst ^^



War nicht bös gemeint, eher ein Versuch des zitierens von unserem allseits geliebtem Hollandimport-Entertainer Rudi Carell mit "Lass dich überraschen" Feeling. vllt mal YT suchen ^^
Will sagen: aus dem Nachtschwärmer direkt in den guten-morgähn Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Februar 2013)

KAFFEEFLASH !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und verwirrte Musik!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yPaCI6CECAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



I like it.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (16. Februar 2013)

Gudden Moooorgäääään.


----------



## Konov (16. Februar 2013)

Nebenan zieht wieder wer neues ein... Bohrmaschine und stundenlanges rumgeräume inklusive


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Nebenan zieht wieder wer neues ein... Bohrmaschine und stundenlanges rumgeräume inklusive



pff

unter mir zieht wer aus 

seit 10 tagen bohrmaschine täglich


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Februar 2013)

Bei mir im Haus gibts so nen Idioten, der hört den ganzen Tag laut Metal oder schaut sich so Horrorspiele an!

Oh moment...

Das bin ja ich!


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> pff
> 
> unter mir zieht wer aus
> 
> seit 10 tagen bohrmaschine täglich



Ich habe lange nachgedacht, was ich bei einem Auszug mit einer Bohrmaschine anfangen könnte.































Nix?


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> ...*Idiot*...



Find ich gut ^^


----------



## Magogan (16. Februar 2013)

Irgendwie klingt meine Stimme mit dem neuen Mikrofon ein wenig blechern ...


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

Ich hab doch schon vermisst!

De Seite sieht ja immernoch schei*e aus!


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2013)

ich habe es dir gesagt schrotti sagt 3x mal seinen namen und er erscheint ^^


----------



## EspCap (16. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Irgendwie klingt meine Stimme mit dem neuen Mikrofon ein wenig blechern ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (16. Februar 2013)

Ach, das ist bestimmt nur eine Sache der Einstellung ^^ Hab ein bisschen rumexperimentiert, jetzt klingt es schon besser ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht hilft ja das hier: http://www.thomann.de/de/dpa_dfacto.htm


----------



## Ogil (16. Februar 2013)

Vermutlich brauchst Du einfach ein besseres Mikrophon. Oder Deine CPU ist zu langsam. Oder Youtube hat Dich schon wieder betrogen...


----------



## Konov (16. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> [..]





ROFL

So ich mach mir ein Bierchen auf. Der abend kann kommen. Prost


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Februar 2013)

Prost. Ich stell mir meins erstmal kalt. =)







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (16. Februar 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Vermutlich brauchst Du einfach ein besseres Mikrophon. Oder Deine CPU ist zu langsam. Oder Youtube hat Dich schon wieder betrogen...


Oder ich muss das Mikrofon einfach mal um 180° drehen ...

ALTER! So doof aber auch, ich hatte das einfach mal falsch rum xD


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

Du bist ein einziges Phänomen!


----------



## tonygt (16. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oder ich muss das Mikrofon einfach mal um 180° drehen ...
> 
> ALTER! So doof aber auch, ich hatte das einfach mal falsch rum xD


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfppwWNEihI


----------



## Magogan (16. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du bist ein einziges Phänomen!


Zu meiner Verteidigung muss ich aber sagen, dass es von beiden Seiten fast gleich aussieht und ich deshalb dachte, es wäre egal, wie ich es aufstelle ^^


----------



## tonygt (16. Februar 2013)

Kennt jemand nen Browser Game das man so nebenbei zocken kann, während man Stream schaut auf das man sich net komplett konzentrieren muiss.


----------



## Magogan (16. Februar 2013)

Jetzt muss ich fast 1:45h Material nachvertonen ^^ Ich freu mich so ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Kennt jemand nen Browser Game das man so nebenbei zocken kann, während man Stream schaut auf das man sich net komplett konzentrieren muiss.



Das hat mir immer gut gefallen: http://www.freewar.de/


----------



## tonygt (16. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das hat mir immer gut gefallen: http://www.freewar.de/



Eher was kleines mit kurzen partien oder so, sieht mir zu komplex aus


----------



## zoizz (16. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oder ich muss das Mikrofon einfach mal um 180° drehen ...
> 
> ALTER! So doof aber auch, ich hatte das einfach mal falsch rum xD



Aber das sieht man doch, wenn das Kabel zum Mund zeigt, ist falsch herum ....


----------



## schneemaus (17. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Mir tut mein halber Körper weh... Wäh, Training gestern hat mir echt den Rest gegeben


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

So, jetzt hab auch ich ein Let's Play von der SimCity Beta ... Hoffentlich guckt sich das noch wer an, weil ja diese ganzen Typen, die gegen die NDA verstoßen haben bei der ersten Beta, den Zuschauern bereits gezeigt haben, wie SimCity aussieht. Bei der zweiten Beta darf man jetzt aber offiziell Videos veröffentlichen.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7QN8KjBvgE


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

GZ zu den neuen Subscribern.

Zu Sim City: EA soll zur Hölle fahren!


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> GZ zu den neuen Subscribern.
> 
> Zu Sim City: EA soll zur Hölle fahren!


Ja, so schön ist das nicht, wobei das, was mich am meisten stört, ja eigentlich die Größe der Städte ist. Die sind einfach zu klein. Du kannst dir ja mein Let's Test angucken, wenn du wissen willst, wie das Spiel wirklich ist ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

Wisst ihr was? Ich gebe jetzt einfach mal EA die Schuld, dass das Franchise nach Sim City 4 nur noch schrott bot. Ich würde auch gerne mal wissen, seit wann genau EA sich dazu entschieden hat, die Bösen zu sein. Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, in denen EA kein rießengroßes Ar***loch war.


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was? Ich gebe jetzt einfach mal EA die Schuld, dass das Franchise nach Sim City 4 nur noch schrott bot. Ich würde auch gerne mal wissen, seit wann genau EA sich dazu entschieden hat, die Bösen zu sein. Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, in denen EA kein rießengroßes Ar***loch war.


Siehe Dead Space 3 ^^ 11 DLCs am ersten Tag und InGame-Shop, in dem man für echtes Geld einkaufen kann ...

Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit 2 (2002), NfS: Underground, NfS: Most Wanted (2005), NfS: Carbon und Sim City 4 waren echt keine schlechten Spiele damals ^^ Aber irgendwie mag ich EA in letzter Zeit auch nicht mehr so


----------



## Konov (17. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> So, jetzt hab auch ich ein Let's Play von der SimCity Beta ... Hoffentlich guckt sich das noch wer an, weil ja diese ganzen Typen, die gegen die NDA verstoßen haben bei der ersten Beta, den Zuschauern bereits gezeigt haben, wie SimCity aussieht. Bei der zweiten Beta darf man jetzt aber offiziell Videos veröffentlichen.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=z7QN8KjBvgE



Ganz nett, aber was mich nach 30 Sekunden schon nervt ist, dass du redest wie ein Moderator im Zirkus...

Uuuuund daaaamit herzlichen willkommen.... nun erleben sieeeee den rosaaaroooteeeeeeeeeeeeeeen Tiiiiiiiiiiiigeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


....

ist net bös gemeint, nur find ichs sehr unentspannt wenn ich jemandem beim spielen zugucken möchte


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ganz nett, aber was mich nach 30 Sekunden schon nervt ist, dass du redest wie ein Moderator im Zirkus...
> 
> Uuuuund daaaamit herzlichen willkommen.... nun erleben sieeeee den rosaaaroooteeeeeeeeeeeeeeen Tiiiiiiiiiiiigeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer
> 
> ...


Du hast echt Sorgen xD Ist aber auch nachvertont, weil ich zu dämlich war, das Mikro richtig herum aufzustellen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Du hast echt Sorgen xD



Wenn du es Ernst nehmen willst, dann hör auf ihn. Die Mehrheit würgt dir hier einfach nur eins rein. Und wenn dann mal einer mit echtem Feedback kommt, dann sowas....   

Edit: Schau grad rein und ich muss bei der Sprecheinlage nicht an einen Zirkusdirektor, sondern daran hier denken:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit 2: Im Verlaufe des Videos wird's besser. Das Spiel sieht aus wie ne Nachbarschaft in Sims 2...

Edit 3: Die Website....


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Wow schon knapp 50 Aufrufe nach 2 Stunden ... Heute Abend gegen 20 Uhr sind es dann wohl grob geschätzt 200-500 Aufrufe ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oUiGuXNQ90E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ach ja, jeden sonntag morgen das zu sehen ist wirklich schön


----------



## tonygt (17. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wow schon knapp 50 Aufrufe nach 2 Stunden ... Heute Abend gegen 20 Uhr sind es dann wohl grob geschätzt 200-500 Aufrufe ^^



34 siind net 50


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wisst ihr was? Ich gebe jetzt einfach mal EA die Schuld, dass das Franchise nach Sim City 4 nur noch schrott bot. Ich würde auch gerne mal wissen, seit wann genau EA sich dazu entschieden hat, die Bösen zu sein. Ich kann mich noch an Zeiten erinnern, in denen EA kein rießengroßes Ar***loch war.



+ dragon age 2 und mass effect 2 und 3 wo die spiele inzwischen 5 bis 10 euro kosten aber die dlc noch vollpreis


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wow schon knapp 50 Aufrufe nach 2 Stunden ... Heute Abend gegen 20 Uhr sind es dann wohl grob geschätzt 200-500 Aufrufe ^^



Gern geschehen ^^


Aber du schwafelst zum Teil einen Mist..


----------



## Aun (17. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Gern geschehen ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

So, ich geh dann mal die Küche inspezieren. Wird Zeit, dass die Rindsrouladen so langsam mal aufn Tisch kommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2013)

gegenseitiges http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stockholm_Syndrom bei mago und die leute die in trollten ^^


----------



## Aun (17. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> gegenseitiges http://de.wikipedia....ockholm_Syndrom bei mago und die leute die in trollten ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


how ´bout no?


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Aber du schwafelst zum Teil einen Mist..



War aber auch schon ziemlich spät, als ich das nachkommentiert habe ... ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube ich sollte einen Anti-Magogan Thread eröffnen.


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte einen Anti-Magogan Thread eröffnen.



*siehe unten da leute das unpassend fanden ^^*


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

unpassend


----------



## Aun (17. Februar 2013)

kann es sein, dass weibsvolk anwesend ist?


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2013)

dann nehmen wir halt wer im glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit steinen werfen 

bezieht sich auf sean und seinen anti mago tread ^^


----------



## schneemaus (17. Februar 2013)

Schmerzen... Überall Schmerzen...


----------



## Aun (17. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Schmerzen... Überall Schmerzen...



da gibts doch bestimmt was von ratiopharm


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2013)

mal dich auf rheuma testen lassen schneemaus ?

weil habe auch immer wenn draussen feucht oder kalt wird schmerzen


----------



## tonygt (17. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> mal dich auf rheuma testen lassen schneemaus ?
> 
> weil habe auch immer wenn draussen feucht oder kalt wird schmerzen



Sie hat einfach sport gemacht und ist unfit ich glaube das liegt net am wetter


----------



## schneemaus (17. Februar 2013)

Ich hab Muskelkater, das is alles


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2013)

axxo mir fehlte der kontext mit dem sport ^^


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Ich hasse es, wenn Leute meine Videos schlecht bewerten, aber nicht schreiben, was ihnen nicht gefallen hat.

Und die Leute, denen das Video gefällt, bewerten es nicht positiv


----------



## EspCap (17. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hasse es, wenn Leute meine Videos schlecht bewerten, aber nicht schreiben, was ihnen nicht gefallen hat.




Der "Markt" an LPs ist gesättigt. Es gibt keinen Bedarf an mehr daran. So einfach.


----------



## Konov (17. Februar 2013)

So schnell geht das und du bist der ganzen Hässlichen Ungerechtigkeit des Internets ausgesetzt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Der "Markt" an LPs ist gesättigt. Es gibt keinen Bedarf an mehr daran. So einfach.



Lass es. Er hört eh nicht drauf.


----------



## EspCap (17. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lass es. Er hört eh nicht drauf.



Ich glaube ja noch an das Gute im Menschen


----------



## Zonalar (17. Februar 2013)

Wenn du wissen willst, wie man LP's macht, dann kannst ja mal ChuggaConroy abchecken. Er ist meiner Meinung nach einer der qualitativ besten Let's Player die es gibt. Von ihm kannste einiges lernen.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hasse es, wenn Leute meine Videos schlecht bewerten, aber nicht schreiben, was ihnen nicht gefallen hat.
> 
> Und die Leute, denen das Video gefällt, bewerten es nicht positiv


Es gibt viele Leute, die suchen einfach nur Videos ohne dislikes um dem uploader eine reinzuwürgen. Ich bin jetz gleich fertig mit dem Video. Ich denke, ich werde weder like noch dislike drücken.


----------



## Konov (17. Februar 2013)

Oder mach dein eigenes Ding... aber richte dich auf eine langwierige Lernphase ein ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Oder mach dein eigenes Ding... aber richte dich auf eine langwierige Lernphase ein ^^


Wird auch von den "großen" empfohlen, wie Jesse Cox. Wenn ich jemand bestimmtes sehen will, dann gehe ich auf seinen Channel und nicht auf einen, der ihn immitiert.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

Steam! y u no start?


----------



## Aun (17. Februar 2013)

layer 8 that´s why


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (17. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich sollte einen Anti-Magogan Thread eröffnen.



Gerne. Wann und wo?!


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eYo7VgrwUpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Oh...I'm on the Asian part of Youtube again.


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wow schon knapp 50 Aufrufe nach 2 Stunden ... Heute Abend gegen 20 Uhr sind es dann wohl grob geschätzt 200-500 Aufrufe ^^


Oder auch nur 125 ...


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

du hast ja noch 1,5h Stunden Zeit ^^


----------



## Legendary (17. Februar 2013)

Genau OGOG alle fleißig Magos LP disliken!


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig einschätze, dann muss sich ja das Sim City Video rentiert haben. Seitdem er es hier gepostet hat sind seine Subscriber mehr geworden.  Immerhin von 5x auf 64 atm.


----------



## Konov (17. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig einschätze, dann muss sich ja das Sim City Video rentiert haben. Seitdem er es hier gepostet hat sind seine Subscriber mehr geworden. Immerhin von 5x auf 64 atm.



liegt bestimmt am titel sim city.... ist schon heiß erwartet


----------



## Legendary (17. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9yACfhEeUYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Er wird immer schlechter anstatt besser. 



Fast wie Mago.


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Wieso werden meine Videos so schlecht bewertet? ^^ Wer von euch war das?


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Er wird immer schlechter anstatt besser.
> 
> Fast wie Mago.



Legendary will den Mago zurück, bevor er Mainstream wurde.


----------



## Legendary (17. Februar 2013)

Fast, ich will den Mago bevor er sich hier registriert hat.


----------



## Magogan (17. Februar 2013)

Okay, 20 Uhr, aber nur 148 Aufrufe ^^

Aber immerhin ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Februar 2013)

gz ^^

Bf 3 macht Spaß, aber mein Priester muss 90 werden *seuftz*


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Na, wie viele Chinesen haste denn auf die Weise satt machen können?



1. sich selbst


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Ching Chong, Chon Ching Ching Chong Chong Ching.
Mal schauen, ob Sean das versteht. Wenn nicht bist du ein LÜGNER! 

Und ansonsten: moin zusammen

Die WiiU sol endlich mal Spiele haben, die den Kauf der Konsole rechtfertigen. Ich meine: das beste Spiel ist atm ein DayZ-Klon, der in London spielt.


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

YouTube ist echt seltsam. Hatte vor 8 Stunden noch 180 Aufrufe bei meinem SimCity-Video, jetzt sind es rund 160 mehr, nämlich 324 ...


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Schau mal nach, woher die Aufrufe kommen


----------



## LarsW (18. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> YouTube ist echt seltsam. Hatte vor 8 Stunden noch 180 Aufrufe bei meinem SimCity-Video, jetzt sind es rund 160 mehr, nämlich 324 ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen.


----------



## Davatar (18. Februar 2013)

Morgeeeeeeeeen!

Gestern aufm Snowboard war ich jung und agil, heute fühl ich mich wie ein alter Mann. Muskelkater ist doof


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2013)

Moinsen!



> Vielleicht habe ich auch einfach höhere Anforderungen als du? 1080p sind einfach nicht genug, das menschliche Auge kann viel mehr Pixel wahrnehmen ^^



@Mago

Damit lügste dir dann aber selbst was in die tasche.
Dann ist ja die Grafikleistung nicht notwendig für die letsplays. Sondern für dich persönlich.

Die letsplays also als Begründung dafür zu nehmen ist unsinn.

Auf youtube schaut man sich deine Videos bestenfalls in 1080p an. Mehr nicht


----------



## Davatar (18. Februar 2013)

Die meisten Leute schaun Youtube-Videos eh in 360 oder 480 oder maximal 720p an...


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Mach ein Youtubevideo in dem du "The entertainer" spielst!


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielleicht will ich das auch gar nicht für meine Let's Plays, sondern einfach für mich so zum Spielen und zum Arbeiten/Lernen? ^^ Ich nehme doch auch nicht die Let's Plays als Begründung ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Und, sonst so weit alle fit? Es wird Zeit, dass die WiiU endlich mal ein Spiel im Sortiment hat, dass den Kauf der Konsole rechtfertigt.


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und, sonst so weit alle fit? Es wird Zeit, dass die WiiU endlich mal ein Spiel im Sortiment hat, dass den Kauf der Konsole rechtfertigt.


Bei Nintendo-Konsolen ist das doch meist eh nur The Legend of Zelda oder Mario ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Bei Nintendo-Konsolen ist das doch meist eh nur The Legend of Zelda oder Mario ^^


Die in Hell!


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Die in Hell!


Viele andere Spiele habe ich eigentlich nicht gespielt auf Nintendo-Konsolen. Okay, Banjo-Kazooie und Banjo-Tooie, aber sonst eigentlich fast nur Mario und Zelda ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Viele andere Spiele habe ich eigentlich nicht gespielt auf Nintendo-Konsolen. Okay, Banjo-Kazooie und Banjo-Tooie, aber sonst eigentlich fast nur Mario und Zelda ^^



Ich würde dir im Augenblick so gerne weh tun...


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich würde dir im Augenblick so gerne weh tun...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




jaaaaaaa . tu es


----------



## Konov (18. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Vielleicht will ich das auch gar nicht für meine Let's Plays, sondern einfach für mich so zum Spielen und zum Arbeiten/Lernen? ^^ Ich nehme doch auch nicht die Let's Plays als Begründung ^^



JAAAA zum arbeiten und lernen brauchste ne GTX7000schlagmichtot....

Langsam wirds lächerlich.

Sag doch einfach dass du das zeug kaufst um noch mehr rechenleistung zu haben. Aber höchstens zum zocken auf 20000x schlagmichtot Auflösung.
Für alles andere brauchst du das Zeug nicht. Das ist einfach unsinn.


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2013)

deine katze aun ?


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2013)

sag jetzt nichts falschen gegen meine katze


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2013)

frag ja nur obs deine ist ^^

hast die mit ne leckerli zu den gesichtsausdruck gebracht ?


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> JAAAA zum arbeiten und lernen brauchste ne GTX7000schlagmichtot....
> 
> Langsam wirds lächerlich.
> 
> ...


Das sagte ich schon mehrfach ...

Die hohe Auflösung ist praktisch, weil man locker 2 Dokumente nebeneinander packen und trotzdem was erkennen kann ^^


----------



## tonygt (18. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> sag jetzt nichts falschen gegen meine katze



Was hast du ihr angetan das sie so geschaut hat


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die hohe Auflösung ist praktisch, weil man locker 2 Dokumente nebeneinander packen und trotzdem was erkennen kann ^^



Das hängt eher mit der Größe des Monitors zusammen. Sowas kannste auch mit 1080p wunderbar lesen du Clown...


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2013)

ich wette der pornosektor wird als erstes 4k monitore unterstützen ^^

weil damals auch die ersten hd und 3d filme pornos in amerika waren ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Musste ja auch murica sein, oder willste wirklich Tentaclerape in full HD und 3D sehen?


----------



## Magogan (18. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das hängt eher mit der Größe des Monitors zusammen. Sowas kannste auch mit 1080p wunderbar lesen du Clown...


Wenn durch das Verkleinern aber die Schriftgröße zu klein wird, kann man die Buchstaben nicht mehr richtig erkennen.


----------



## tonygt (18. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn durch das Verkleinern aber die Schriftgröße zu klein wird, kann man die Buchstaben nicht mehr richtig erkennen.



Dann vegrößert du das Doc halt muss man bissel Scrollen.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wenn durch das Verkleinern aber die Schriftgröße zu klein wird, kann man die Buchstaben nicht mehr richtig erkennen.



Ich habe einen 24 Zoll Monitor. Auf dem kann ich 2 A4 Seiten nebeneinenader darstellen. Ich habe es sogar mit Papier ausprobiert. Die Schrift ist 1:1 wie frisch ausgedruckt. Wenn du das nicht lesen kannst, dann kauf dir entweder ne Brille oder LIES DIR EIN GOTTVERDAMMTES TUTORIAL DURCH DARÜBER, WIE MAN SEINE AUGEN BENUTZT!

Natürlich wird die Schriftgröße kleiner, wenn man sie kleiner macht. Warum machst du sie dann überhaupt zu klein. Was ist das nur für eine hirnverbrannte Logik!?


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2013)

"How to use your f*cking eyes" - by Schrotti the Schrottinator


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

In der Hoffnung, dass mir hier jemand einen Tipp geben kann mal ne kleine Frage:
Ich bastel gerade an einem Game und muss leider die Assets selber herstellen, da ich mir nen Dienstleister nicht leisten kann. Unter anderem muss ich auch Grafiken erstellen. Da ich mir mit der Maus nen Ast abreche und ich liebend gerne mit der linken Hand mit nem "Stift" arbeiten würde, wollte ich mal so nach ein paar Empfehlungen zu Grafiktabletts erhaschen. 

- Die Qualität und Bedienung sollten was taugen. Das ist das wichtigste.
- Es muss nicht zwingend von Wacom sein. Ich will nur gutes Werkzeug.
- Es würde aufm Windowsrechner eingesetzt werden.
- Von der Software werde ich kein Photoshop benutzen, sondern je nachdem GIMP, Art Rage und Inkscape
- Ich hatte mir überlegt, das Intruo 5 zu kaufen, allerdings würde ich gerne ein günstigeres nehmen. Ich kann leider nicht beurteilen, ob es overkill ist der nicht.
- Die Zeichenfläche sollte nicht allzu klein sein.
- Ich würde das Gerät gerne auch einfach so benutzen. Langlebigkeit wäre daher nett und wenn man die Ersatzspitzen kaufen kann ohne gleich ein neues Tablett zu kaufen wäre das nice.
- Komisch Zusatzfeature wie Touch müssen nicht unbedingt sein, wenn es aber dabei ist, stört es mich auch nicht.

Kann mir jemand weiter helfen oder kann nen netten Erfahrungsbericht zu seinem eigenen abgeben?


----------



## LarsW (18. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand weiter helfen oder kann nen netten Erfahrungsbericht zu seinem eigenen abgeben?



http://www.wacom.de


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Und welches genau?


----------



## LarsW (18. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und welches genau?



Deswegen die allgemeine Homepage.Mit keinem dieser Produkte machst du etwas falsch.
Ich persönliche habe das "kleine" Wacom Bambo.Arbeitsflache trotz Dualmonitor (24 und 28 Zoll) vollkommen ausreichend.
Qualität stimmt für den Preis aufjedenfall!


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Druckstufen? Die Bamboos haben 1024 und die Intruos-Geräte 2048. Merkt man da nen deutlichen Unterschied oder reichen 1024 vollkommen aus?


----------



## Legendary (18. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und, sonst so weit alle fit? Es wird Zeit, dass die WiiU endlich mal ein Spiel im Sortiment hat, dass den Kauf der Konsole rechtfertigt.



Die WiiU lohnt sich in meinen Augen erst wenn es einen ordentlichen Homebrew gibt, auf dem man dann wieder den USB Loader laufen lassen kann und Emulatoren (vor allem SNES und N64)




Magogan schrieb:


> Bei Nintendo-Konsolen ist das doch meist eh nur The Legend of Zelda oder Mario ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Naja, ich hab sowohl SNES als auch N64. Von daher brauch ich den Kram nicht.


----------



## Legendary (18. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte früher einen SNES mit einigen sehr geilen Gameperlen aber ich war damals so naiv und hab das Teil verkauft weil ich dachte, ich spiel eh nicht mehr. Nun spiel ich doch ab und zu gerne wieder (derzeit Zelda 3) und ärger mich...naja wobei ich sagen muss, dass es auch seine Vorteile hat wenn bei meiner Perle einfach die Wii steht, 500GB Platte angeschlossen und alles ist drauf was man so braucht und man hat nicht 3 oder 4 Konsolen rumstehen.  Ich habs gern ästhetisch und minimal. 

Natürlich alle Wii Spiele original daheim aber alle installiert, da entfällt das lästige Disc wechseln. Müssen jetzt nur noch theoretisch nen Classic Controller kaufen, mit dem Wiimote ist es wirklich eklig, den SNES Emulator zu spielen.


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2013)

viel erfolg - classic controller sind unbezahlbar ^^

das beste wär noch nen gamepad das du nutzen kannst


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre muss es aus Kompatiblitätgründen ein Classic Controller sein


----------



## Ogil (18. Februar 2013)

Wieso sind die unbezahlbar? Wii Classic Controller - weniger als 20 Euro auf Amazon.

Oder wenn es ganz "klassisch sein soll": Classic SNES controller for Wii


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Februar 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Oder wenn es ganz "klassisch sein soll"



Einfach eine SNES oder lieber eine NES kaufen, macht mehr Spaß als die blöde Wii.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2013)

Nabend.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

huhu


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2013)

Hach ja... War ein, äh... witziger Tag heute o.O


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Klingt doch gut ^^


----------



## Legendary (18. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> viel erfolg - classic controller sind unbezahlbar ^^
> 
> das beste wär noch nen gamepad das du nutzen kannst


Wo sind die unbezahlbar? Kosten im ganz normalen Elektrofachmarkt um die Ecke rund 20 Euro das Stück. Da hat mich mein Xbox 360 Controller mehr Geld gekostet.





seanbuddha schrieb:


> Einfach eine SNES oder lieber eine NES kaufen, macht mehr Spaß als die blöde Wii.


Was labasch du...wozu ganz ehrlich gesagt noch nen SNES ins Zimmer stellen wenn ich auf der Wii alle Spiele auffer Platte hab und genau die gleiche Grafik / Sound und mit nem Classic Controller das (fast) gleiche Eingabegerät?!


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut ^^



Na ja. Schwierig. Ein Teil war gut, aber der Rest.. Uff.


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2013)

du hast noch elektrofachmärkte die snes controller verkaufen legendary ?


----------



## Legendary (18. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



DAS und nichts anderes ist der Classic Controller. Von etwas anderem war nie die Rede.


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2013)

bei mir schon weil du von snes emu gesprochen hattest ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2013)

Sorry Wrynn, aber das einfach nur ein fail ^^


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sorry Wrynn, aber das einfach nur ein fail ^^





Legendary schrieb:


> *Ich hatte früher einen SNES* mit einigen sehr geilen Gameperlen aber ich war damals so naiv und hab das Teil verkauft weil ich dachte, ich spiel eh nicht mehr. Nun spiel ich doch ab und zu gerne wieder (derzeit Zelda 3) und ärger mich...naja wobei ich sagen muss, dass es auch seine Vorteile hat wenn bei meiner Perle einfach die Wii steht, 500GB Platte angeschlossen und alles ist drauf was man so braucht und man hat nicht 3 oder 4 Konsolen rumstehen.  Ich habs gern ästhetisch und minimal.
> 
> Natürlich alle Wii Spiele original daheim aber alle installiert, da entfällt das lästige Disc wechseln. *Müssen jetzt nur noch theoretisch nen Classic Controller kaufen, mit dem Wiimote ist es wirklich eklig, den SNES Emulator zu spielen.*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So verstanden schrotti


----------



## schneemaus (18. Februar 2013)

Uff, Großteil der Hausaufgaben erledigt, fehlt nur noch ein kleinerer Teil... Aber jetzt muss ich erstmal meinen Fingern eine Pause von der handschriftlichen Arbeitsbewegung gönnen


----------



## Zonalar (19. Februar 2013)

Steht auf ihr faulen Löffel!


----------



## orkman (19. Februar 2013)

Zonalar schrieb:


> Steht auf ihr faulen Löffel!



melde gehorsamst: alle löffel stehen ! 

guten morgen leutz!


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2013)

immer diese gute laune am morgen....


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgähn!


----------



## LarsW (19. Februar 2013)

Morgen!
Ob du der morgen gut wird,weiß ich noch nicht..Ich HASSE Schnee!


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2013)

Damn, hier hat's eben noch nicht geschneit, ich les deinen Beitrag, schau nochmal ausm Fenster und NATÜRLICH - es schneit. Wie ich mich auf's Bus und Bahn fahren freue


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Bei uns taut's


----------



## tonygt (19. Februar 2013)

Ich hätte ja kein Problem mit dem Schnee wenn es nicht +2 Grad wären und alles am schmilzen ist während es weiter drauf schneit und ich mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren muss.


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2013)

Moin!

PS4 soll scheinbar Games streamen können. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, werden wir dann ja sehn...Aaaaber angeblich sollen dann auch PS1-3 - Spiele drauf spielbar sein. Das wär doch mal was, seit der Pleite mit der fehlenden Abwärtskompatibilität der PS3.



LarsW schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Ob du der morgen gut wird,weiß ich noch nicht..Ich HASSE Schnee!


Ich LIEBE Schnee


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2013)

SCHEISS SCHNEE heut morgen, alles weiß, mittlerweile nur noch matsch.

Naja dafür hab ich eventuell nen Hiwi Job an der Uni sicher und das Mädel was mich einarbeitet, ist ziemlich heiß.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Könnt ihr mal bitte anfangen hier Sachen zu posten? Es gibt immerhin Leute, die sich vor der Arbeit drücken müssen.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Februar 2013)

Ich will auch Schnee


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal bitte anfangen hier Sachen zu posten? Es gibt immerhin Leute, die sich vor der Arbeit drücken müssen.


Ich würd ja gern, aber mein Nachfolger guckt mir heute den ganzen Tag dauernd über die Schultern und da muss das so wirken, als würd ich arbeiten


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Ich bin auch nen Info. Sag, das wär ne Fernschulung


----------



## Xidish (19. Februar 2013)

Moin ...



tonygt schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja kein Problem mit dem Schnee wenn es nicht +2 Grad wären und alles am schmilzen ist während es weiter drauf schneit und ich mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit fahren muss.


Kann ich sehr gut verstehen.
Mich stört auch immer dieser ständige Wechsel.
Von mir aus entweder 2 Meter Schnee + Frost - oder so langsam (aber plötzlich) Frühling ...

Aber der Frühling ist nicht mehr allzuweit (hoffentlich).
Heute morgen um ca 1 Uhr sind die ersten Kraniche nach Norden gezogen.

Ich hoffe, die haben sich nicht zu sehr geirrt - auch wenn es die Woche noch so richtig frostig winterlich werden soll (mit Schnee).


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...]Das wär doch mal was, seit der Pleite mit der fehlenden Abwärtskompatibilität der PS3.


Das hat mich ziemlich genervt, weil ich eben keine frühe Ps3 hatte, wo das noch ging, und meine PS2 dann parallel zur PS3 Anschaffung kaputtging -_-



Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich will auch Schnee


Kannst den, der hier runterkommt gerne haben... Ich mag an sich zwar Schnee total, aber nur, wenn er auch mal liegen bleibt und nicht nur so Matschepampe produziert -_-


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2013)

http://www.gaikai.com/qa

abwärtskompatibel ja aber ob mit allen titel ka weil fürs streaming wird die gaika cloud genutzt


----------



## Konov (19. Februar 2013)

GODLIKE 

http://www.chilloutzone.net/video/immer-schoen-bescheiden.html


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

X'D


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2013)

Auf zum Atem!

Äh... Also... Äh... Ne, auf nach Frankfurt und so


----------



## Trollmops (19. Februar 2013)

hatte in meinem fsj n kleinen türken, der war gerade 7 und hat ne erzieherin ausgelacht weil sie nur das iphone 3 hatte.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2013)

die jugend ist verwöhnt und fürn arsch halt 

ich habe mich als jugendlicher schon immer gegen marken gestellt für mich muss es einfach praktisch und warmhalten


----------



## tonygt (19. Februar 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> hatte in meinem fsj n kleinen türken, der war gerade 7 und hat ne erzieherin ausgelacht weil sie nur das iphone 3 hatte.



 selfown da hats noch jemand net gerafft


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Heute um 16:30 Uhr bis 18:30 Uhr noch eine Klausur schreiben ... Ich hasse es, wenn Klausuren so spät anfangen ^^


----------



## Xidish (19. Februar 2013)

Na wenigstens kommst Du mal endlich zu was Gescheitem - außer nur zuhause "rumzulungern" und das noch als Studium zu bezeichnen. 

viel Erfolg!


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Na wenigstens kommst Du mal endlich zu was Gescheitem - außer nur zuhause "rumzulungern" und das noch als Studium zu bezeichnen.
> 
> viel Erfolg!


Äh ... danke ^^


----------



## Xidish (19. Februar 2013)

Ich selber hätte um diese Uhrzeit meine Probleme damit, da morgens der Geist frisch ist - nicht abends.


----------



## Trollmops (19. Februar 2013)

@ schrottinator:

wegen der isometrischen zeichnung.

das ist ne normale 3 dimensionale zeichnung.
ich mach das grad in meiner ausbildung (zimmermann) in der schule
ich hab n grundriss mit maßangaben und kann bzw muss daraus ein 3D-bild erstellen.

am anfang nervts, aber wenn man mal dahinter gestiegen ist, machts fast schon spaß ^^

du musst nur beachten dass du die senkrechten zwar senkrecht zeichnest, die waagrechten aber im 30° winkel zur horizontalen laufen


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Und ich dachte schon, ich hätte nen Grafiker mir angeln können. 

Aber Danke für die Info


----------



## Trollmops (19. Februar 2013)

sorry da muss ich dich enttäuschen   

bin künstlerisch eh nich so der begabte


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich mal nen Biedermeier brauche, meld ich ich hier ^^


----------



## Trollmops (19. Februar 2013)

mach dit ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2013)

Heute war ein guter Tag


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute war ein guter Tag



yup.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exill (19. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute war ein guter Tag






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: DAYUM Reflox war schneller .


----------



## iShock (19. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute war ein guter Tag



Nope und irgendwie doch :S.


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute war ein guter Tag





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2013)

Wird meine Signatur wiedermal nur als "Eingefügtes Bild" angezeigt? Oder ist es wieder nur bei mir?


----------



## exill (19. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wird meine Signatur wiedermal nur als "Eingefügtes Bild" angezeigt? Oder ist es wieder nur bei mir?



Mir wirds auch nur als "Eingefügtes Bild" angezeigt.


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2013)

den japano "rap" will auch kein schwanz hören geschweige denn sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2013)

Also ich seh da ne Stadt nix mit Rap.


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> den japano "rap" will auch kein schwanz hören geschweige denn sehen



Man sieht wiedermal wieviel Allgemeinwissen du besitzt. Das ist immernoch Chinesisch mein Freund. 

so, ich habe sie jetzt irgendwo anders hochgeladen.


----------



## iShock (19. Februar 2013)

wenn du auf die sig klickst kommst auf youtube


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> wenn du auf die sig klickst kommst auf youtube



captain obvious hat gesprochen ^^ erzähl mir was neues 

und reflox: lmaa


----------



## iShock (19. Februar 2013)

war ja auch an davatar gerichtet war nur zu faul zum quoten


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

na, was geht ab?


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> na, was geht ab?



Deine Bildanalyse hat ne 2+ gebracht


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Ohne Witz? XD





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d7Cig84suHM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2013)

Jaa xD


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Ich werd Kunstkritiker   

Btw, Morgen wird's ja richtig spannend im Hause Sony.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Deine Bildanalyse hat ne 2+ gebracht



lol Schrotti =)





moin ^^


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2013)

Sooo, wieder daheim ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo Schneemaus


----------



## schneemaus (19. Februar 2013)

Hiho Schrotti


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Ich mach jetzt auch Let's Plays! Und nur das beste vom besten: Mincraft, Call of Duty and all that good stuff!


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt auch Let's Plays! Und nur das beste vom besten: Mincraft, Call of Duty and all that good stuff!



MEINCRÄFT? MUHS ICK UNPEDINT SEEN!


----------



## Olliruh (19. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich mach jetzt auch Let's Plays! Und nur das beste vom besten: Mincraft, Call of Duty and all that good stuff!



Machst du auch Amnesia & Slenderman Let's Plays ?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Ich kauf mir noch schnell 4 EVGA GeForce GTX 690 Grafikkarten um sie im Crossfire auf meinem Ipad zu betreiben und kaufe mir noch die Kameras von Avatar für Facekam. Und um Geld zu sparen benutze ich nur 512MB RAM. Dann geht's los!

Jupp! Und Happy Wheels!


----------



## Fakebook (19. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute war ein guter Tag



Heute war ein doofer Tag.


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2013)

Machst du dann auch ein Rapturnier wo du die Jury bist? Oh warte der macht ja nur Gamereviews...


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Machst du dann auch ein Rapturnier wo du die Jury bist? Oh warte der macht ja nur Gamereviews...


Julien hieß der Clown, oder?





_Jojojo, ich hab den Floh,_

_Yolo Swag Wag, I blow like a ho,_

_And thatS' the reason why I have to go to the klo,_

_Yo yo!_

_
_

And dem Tag, an dem hier alle unsere Buffed Bunnies (I know, I'm a terrible person and sexist) glücklich sind, mach ich mir ein Kreuzchen in den Kalender und überleg mir was nettes.


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

Made my fucking day Schrotti. 

Too fucking epic!


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Immer wieder gerne. Das ist das tolle daran ein Forever Alone Loser zu sei: Es gibt niemand, vor dem man sich rechtfertigen mus, so lange man sich an die Regeln hält   

Falls hier noch der Mago vorbeischneit:

1. Will dich nicht trollen ^^

2. Wenn du noch einmal so einen unqualifizierten Kommentar über Nintendo ablässt, werde ich deinen Schädel spalten und als kaputten Suppenteller aufm Trödelmarkt verscherbeln   

3. Was macht die Website?




Ich muss ganz schnell losrasen und den Bruder abholen. Mal schauen, was ich alles verpasst haben werde, wenn ich zurück bin.


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 2. Wenn du noch einmal so einen unqualifizierten Kommentar über Nintendo ablässt, werde ich deinen Schädel spalten und als kaputten Suppenteller aufm Trödelmarkt verscherbeln


WORD!


Ich, der zur Generation SNES und GB gehört kann das auch nicht akzeptieren. Too much epic hours with Super Mario in my life.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Und ich Idiot hab Fraps nicht angehabt. Grad den wohl epischsten Boss Kill in WoW gehabt seit langem. Mit lvl88 Priester gegen den ersten Boss im Shado Pan Kloster. Nur mit Dk, Magier, Priester. Besondere Schwierigkeit: Der Druide (afk) folgte mir noch (bis zum Ende der Ini) und der Magier hat fast weniger Schaden gemacht als mein Pri mit SW:Trost.  

Merke WoW Inis sind mit 3 oder 4 Leuten viel interessanter.




Zu Nintendo muss ich nichts sagen. Siehe Avatar ^^


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

Öhm kann mich noch an die eine oder andere Wotlk Ini erinnern, die ich teilweise als Retri getankt hab, 4 DDs + Heiler, da ging dann ne Ini fix auf 15min wenn wir uns bissl beeilt haben. So what?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2013)

WOW IS FOR NERDS FGTS!1111

Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz ehrlich, mir juckt i-wie trotzdem in den Fingern D:


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

Spiel schon 1,5 Jahre nimmer du Mongo! Das einzige was mir in den Fingern juckt, ist dir eine Schelle zu geben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2013)

Gibs mir hart.

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Schnell durchrennen is auch ne Disziplin ^^ 

In meinem Fall grade war es eher das Gegenteil, aber dadurch das alles ewig gedauert hat wurden die Kämpfe für mich als Heiler wieder anspruchsvoll und spannend.

Ich hab im Moment den Vanion youtube channel für mich entdeckt, da ich jetzt wieder aktiv Raidleiter bin.


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> war ja auch an davatar gerichtet war nur zu faul zum quoten


Ich klick doch nix an! Überall Feinde und Verschwörungen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich hab im Moment den Vanion youtube channel für mich entdeckt, da ich jetzt wieder aktiv Raidleiter bin.



Underskilled and Overgeared. Youtube it, watch it. Ist mit Barlow, Drunken (ehemals Allimania) und Vanion. Zum totlachen


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gibs mir hart.
> 
> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


Und ich so, denk so daran:


[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTN6Du3MCgI&list=FLzHxyzLbqItdtQMN12j5l2A&feature=mh_lolz[/youtube]

Und einmal im Zeltalger, da hab ich mir...


----------



## Davatar (19. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Heute war ein doofer Tag.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber endlich Feierabend.

Tschö, bis morgen allemiteinander!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

jo bin ich auchschon drauf gestoßen, konzentrier mich immo aber auf die Klassen talks ^^ 




hab nur ich das Gefühl oder freut Davatar sich wenn er nichmehr ins Forum schauen muss


----------



## zoizz (19. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das einzige was mir in den Fingern juckt, ist dir eine Schelle zu geben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Schelle. Für die Hand. Die linke. Aber nur eine.


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2013)

Also ich musste heute auch arbeiten und es war einfach nur awesome


----------



## Xidish (19. Februar 2013)

Gewöhn Dir doch mal ne andere Ausdrucksweise an, Aun - immer dasselbe!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (19. Februar 2013)

Wir haben schon all die Jahre Pferdefleisch gegessen und es hat geschmeckt und wir leben noch. 
Ich glaube ja so langsam an eine PR Aktion für die Pferdefleischhersteller.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh2sWSVRrmo[/youtube]


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich hab im Moment den Vanion youtube channel für mich entdeckt, da ich jetzt wieder aktiv Raidleiter bin.



Es gibt Leute die in WoW noch freiwillig einen auf Raidleiter machen? Gott du arme Sau...ich hab das EINMAL gemacht, danach hab ich gedacht ich zerfotz den Monitor in 1000 Teile. Den Kindergarten unter Kontrolle kriegen gehörte leider nicht zu meinen Schlüsselkompetenzen.


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute die in WoW noch freiwillig einen auf Raidleiter machen? Gott du arme Sau...ich hab das EINMAL gemacht, danach hab ich gedacht ich zerfotz den Monitor in 1000 Teile. Den Kindergarten unter Kontrolle kriegen gehörte leider nicht zu meinen Schlüsselkompetenzen.



meine raidleiter waren kurioser weise immer lehrer. vllt sind die echt die besseren raidleiter


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

Wundert mich nicht, die können auch ne Horde von 20 - 25 Rotznasen im Alter zwischen 6 - 18 unter Kontrolle halten, da ist wohl nen Raid leiten das geringste Übel.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2013)

WoW ist eh tot. Spielt eh keiner mehr. und wenn nur 13 jährige frühpubertierende Kinder im Stimmbruch die denken, sie hätten Eier. Haben sie aber nicht. In keinster Weise.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

So, ich werde irgendetwas machen und auf Youtube hochladen, das mit Zocken zu tun hat!   

Wenn ich nur wüsste was...


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> WORD!
> 
> 
> Ich, der zur Generation SNES und GB gehört kann das auch nicht akzeptieren. Too much epic hours with Super Mario in my life.


Ich hab doch nichts gegen Super Mario gesagt ^^

Aber Nintendo-Konsolen zu kaufen lohnt sich eigentlich wirklich nur wegen den Exklusiv-Titeln (Mario, Zelda, ...), den Rest kann man doch auch am PC spielen ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Och das geht noch. Bin mit der jüngste im Raid ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Aber Nintendo-Konsolen zu kaufen lohnt sich eigentlich wirklich nur wegen den Exklusiv-Titeln (Mario, Zelda, ...), den Rest kann man doch auch am PC spielen ^^



Ich hab hier gerade ne Wii U mit Ausstattung für 2 Spieler und New Super Mario Brothers U. Sag mir mal deine Adresse, dann komm ich vorbei und wir zocken zusammen. Kannst auch meine Capture Card ausleihen.


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

Du willst ihn doch nur in dein Zuhause locken um ihn anschließend zu töten. Wobei ich damit nicht sage, dass ich etwas dagegen hätte!


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich hab hier gerade ne Wii U mit Ausstattung für 2 Spieler und New Super Mario Brothers U. Sag mir mal deine Adresse, dann komm ich vorbei und wir zocken zusammen. Kannst auch meine Capture Card ausleihen.


Willst du ein LPT machen oder Wii wie?

Eine Wii U will ich mir auch irgendwann mal holen ^^


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab doch nichts gegen Super Mario gesagt ^^
> 
> Aber Nintendo-Konsolen zu kaufen lohnt sich eigentlich wirklich nur wegen den Exklusiv-Titeln (Mario, Zelda, ...), den Rest kann man doch auch am PC spielen ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nintendo Konsolen eignen sich zum Beispiel sehr gut wenn man eher auf Spiele aus dem asiatischem Raum steht. Von denen es ein shitload gibt, wobei man diese oft importieren muss weil wir Europäer lieber MAINKRÄHFT und KOLL OF DUTTI spielen.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Niemals, als beweis, dass ich ne Capture Card habe hier mein Youtube Channel! Bitte mal alle außer Magogan den Link ignorieren, will nicht wegen sowas irrelevantem hier geflamet werden: http://www.youtube.c...or?feature=mhee

An die Flamer: Ich kaufe mir Luxus- und Konsumgüter von Geld, welches ich mir verdient habe. Mit Arbeit!


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Februar 2013)

Humanity is in perol! The tides of Darkness have come again!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGPbraKo7as

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Sean ist wie Resident Evil 6


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

Schrotti, das Spiel was du da spielst sieht irgendwie cool aus, kindisch aber cool. 

Ist das für die WiiU?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2013)

SNES= Mortal Combat, Secret of Mana, Chrono trigger, Donkey Kong Country, FF, Zelda, Metroid. 

Um mal ein paar zu nennen.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sean ist wie Resident Evil 6



Hm?


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

Terranigma nicht vergessen!!! Beschte RPG aller Zeiten auf SNES, noch weit vor Breath of Fire, Secret of Mana oder Illusion of Time und ich hab sie alle gezockt.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> SNES= Tödlicher Kmpf, Secret of Mana, Chronotrigger, Donkey Kong Country, FF, Zelda, Metroid.
> 
> Um mal ein paar zu nennen.



1. Mach das von mir durchgestrichene hier weg! Datt is Tabuthema, so lange wir nicht vom Film oder von der Zeichentricksere oder Whatever reden. Oder Deadly Alliance/Deception!


2. Falsch geschrieben

3. Genau die beiden FEhler hat hier ein Praktikant vor kurzem mit ner News gemacht   



Legendary: Als Lufiafan fühlt man sich irgendwie einsam


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Sauber, wenigstens zieht einer mal nen Ni No Kuni LP durch. Wollts mir eigentlich holen, dann is Bf3 dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Ist das überhaupt ein LP, wenn man beim Spielen die Schnauze hält? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2013)

Legendary, ich bitte um Verzeihung. Terranigma hab ich früher so oft gespielt, dass ichs schon wieder vergessen habe D: Allerdings nie durch, deswegen ist Chrono Trigger auch mein Fav 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LF9cUy6BU4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wo sind die guten zeiten nur hin ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Februar 2013)

Darum is das so leise. =D

Buh, ich kann jetzt nich mit coolen NSE Spielen posen. Hatte früher nie ne Konsole.

Hab nur bei meinem Freund Secret of Mana zu dritt gespielt.


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

Alleine die Musik in Terranigma ist so geil, dass ich ab und zu den Emulator anwerfe und mir die Musik in der Unterwelt anhöre (die, die in der Außenwelt gespielt wird     )

Lufia ist natürlich auch genial! Aber nur der 2. Teil.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2013)

Warum hab ich damals nur mein SNES + N64 verkauft, kann mir das jemand sagen ?


----------



## zoizz (19. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Terranigma nicht vergessen!!! Beschte RPG aller Zeiten auf SNES, noch weit vor *Breath of Fire, *...



dieses Spiel .... ....
...

ich hing Tagelang in der verdammten Wüste fest....
....
bis in irgendeiner Play-Zeitschrift mal die Lösung drin stand, wie man da durch kommt.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Weil ur der 2te Teil bei uns in Europa verööffentlich worden ist, wenn man das Gameboy Spiel außen vor lässt? ^^

Edit meint, dass mir atm gerade ganz viele Leute noch sympatischer geworden sind. ^^


----------



## Magogan (19. Februar 2013)

Die Wii U aufzunehmen wird schwer - also das an sich nicht, aber beim Spielen ins Mikrofon zu sprechen und dieses mit der WiiMote nicht versehentlich durchs Zimmer zu werfen, ist nicht gerade leicht xD


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Inkompetenz, du hast einen neuen Namen!

Außerdem bin ich dafür, dass wir ne Petition starten, dass grüne, die hier durch die Threads geistern auch mal ein bisschen was in Zivil posten sollen. ^^


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte früher eine Nintendokonsole. Weiss aber nicht mehr was es war. Mein Bruder hat sie nach 14 Tagen geschrottet.


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Edit meint, dass mir atm gerade ganz viele Leute noch sympatischer geworden sind. ^^






Hatte damals eigentlich so gut wie alle Action RPGs die es zu kaufen gab. Am meisten ärgert mich es, dass ich Terranigma verhökert hab. Ok, hab immerhin 40 Euro inkl. Game Guide dafür bekommen. Illusion of Time war daneben auch mein heimlicher Favorit, gut gemachte Story und cooler Style mit den Verwandlungen von Will in den Wassertypen oder den Schwertblondie.  Auch wenn es ein Level gab, dass ich abgrundtief gehasst hab!! Wer es selbst gespielt hat, weiß vielleicht was ich meine.


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8taKPo4WUw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



lief damals zwischen den cartoons auf rtl


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich hatte früher eine Nintendokonsole. Weiss aber nicht mehr was es war. Mein Bruder hat sie nach 14 Tagen geschrottet.



Reiß die JB Poster von seiner Wand und burn seinen Pc. 

Revenge.


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2013)

Die bekommen schon noch neue Schnurrbärte und Tattoos mit dem Edding.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hatte damals eigentlich so gut wie alle Action RPGs die es zu kaufen gab.


Als kleiner Stepcke mit 10 Mark Taschengeld im Monat war das damals ziemlich harte Arbeit für mich. Als ich meinen ersten Job hatte, war die Gamecube-Ära schon angebrochen. Ich hab 30 Snes Spiele, so viel verpasst, dafür aber auch einige echte Perlen dabei. Deswegen bin ich unter anderem auch so ein großer Freund von der Virtual Console.


----------



## Legendary (19. Februar 2013)

Ich bin Einzelkind und mein Pa hat damals gut verdient (mittlerweile geschieden), kann mich z.B. noch gut erinnern, dass ich damals...das war Ostern 1994, da hatte ich Secret of Mana im Osternest liegen.  Alter was hab ich mich gefreut! Ja...sowas werd ich nie vergessen.

Was ich allerdings fast vergessen hätte, ist Secret of Evermore. Eine Perle, der man mehr Beachtung schenken sollte...grad das Setting mit Begleiter und den verschiedenen Zeiten fand ich recht geil damals.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Schrotti, das Spiel was du da spielst sieht irgendwie cool aus, kindisch aber cool.
> 
> Ist das für die WiiU?



Sorry, hab den Post übersehen. Das Spiel heißt Ni No Kuni und ist ein Exklusivtitel für die PS3. Hatte es auf Amazon letztes Jahr zufällig gesehen hab mich sofort in es "verliebt" ^^

Herrliches Spiel, es mag etwas kindisch sein, allerdings ist die Story ne Wucht. Den "Vorgänger" gibt es für den 3DS und hatte von der Grfik her auch ordentlich was aus dem Gerät gekitzelt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen ihr da!


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte mir, ich mach mir heute mal nen schönen gemütlichen Tag daheim, wasch meine Wäsche, putz hier mal durch und chill ansonsten, hab ja vorgestern schön eingekauft für ein paar Tage und die Suppe, die ich heut essen will (Lauchsuppe  ) gestern schon vorgekocht.

Ja nix da, ich muss noch einkaufen, hab keine Getränke mehr im Haus *grml*


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Ich nutz dass jetzt mal als Vorlage für Werbung:
Liebe Damen, habt ihr es satt, ständig eure Getränke selber kaufen zu müssen? Dann datet mich. Ich geh arbeiten, bin brav und bringe euch alle eure Wunschgetränke! Egal wie viele Kisten, egal ob Fass oder Flasche! Datet mich und ich bringe euch die Getränkekisten nicht nur an die Tür, sondern sogar an den vorgesehen Abstellplatz!
Und wenn ihr jetzt zugreift, gibt es das Begleiten, wenn ihr Shoppen gehen wollt gratis dazu! Und das ohne zu meckern oder zu stöhnen!
Also nicht zögern, denn wie immer gilt: Nur so lange der Vorrat reicht! 

Mal schauen, wie viele jetzt Angst vor mir haben


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

Bringst du mir bitte zweimal "Der Grüne" Tee von Pfanner und nen Sixpack Coke Zero vorbei?


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Adresse?


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

In Mainz. Ist bestimmt zu weit weg


----------



## Ogil (20. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und wenn ihr jetzt zugreift, gibt es das Begleiten, wenn ihr Shoppen gehen wollt gratis dazu! Und das ohne zu meckern oder zu stöhnen!


Da will ich aber sehen wie lang Du das durchhaeltst! Bei mir reicht der gute Vorsatz meist nur bis zum ersten Laden...


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Verzweifelte Zeiten verlangen verzweifelte Maßnahmen ^^
Mainz? Ich wohne auch in Mainz. (schaut sich Wohnungsanzeigen an)

Aber genug gruseliges Verhalten in den frühen Morgenstunden. Nicht dass mich am Ende noch Schneemaus meidet oder Pfefferpsray rausholt, wenn ich ihr mit nem Sixpack Coke Zero auflauere.

Edit: Wenn ich mal wieder nach Wiesbaden muss kann ich ja mal nen Abstecher vor der Rückreiße machen.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

Word. Meld dich vorher bei mir. Und bring die Coke mit!


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

Ohoh. Ich hab nen Online-Supermarkt gefunden, bei dem die Preise wie bei Rewe, teilweise sogar günstiger sind... JAAAAAA, nie wieder das Haus verlassen!  Aber ich überleg mir ernsthaft, ob ich da nicht mal nen Vorratskauf an Getränken mache o.O


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Und das war's dann mit der Kontaktanzeige


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

Nein, du darfst mir immer noch Coke vorbei bringen und wenn du vorher Bescheid sagst, gibt's eventuell sogar was zu essen


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)




----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

Hat denn schonmal wer Lebensmittel online bestellt und Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## LarsW (20. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hat denn schonmal wer Lebensmittel online bestellt und Erfahrungswerte?



Negativ.Ist mir zuviel Pferdefleisch drin. 




Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den Druckstufen? Die Bamboos haben 1024 und die Intruos-Geräte 2048. Merkt man da nen deutlichen Unterschied oder reichen 1024 vollkommen aus?



Merkt man nicht.Das einzige was die günstigeren von Wacom nicht haben,ist diese "Neigungsfunktion".Braucht aber kaum jemand.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

Ich bezweifle ja, dass in meiner Cola oder in einer Dose Tomaten Pferdefleisch drin ist


----------



## tonygt (20. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle ja, dass in meiner Cola oder in einer Dose Tomaten Pferdefleisch drin ist



Ham sie nur noch net getestet, wird der nächste Skandal in 2 Jahren


----------



## Wynn (20. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hat denn schonmal wer Lebensmittel online bestellt und Erfahrungswerte?




*Lebensmittel online im Supermarkt oder beim Spezialhändler bestellen*
  Die Wahl des Lebensmittel-Online-Händlers richtet sich nach verschiedenen Faktoren. Bei Onlineportalen wie easyeinkauf.de, bioeinkaufen.de oder oekokiste.de lassen sich über eine Postleitzahlensuche die Anbieter finden, die in der Region ausliefern. «Zunächst sollte ich für mich fragen, welche Produkte das Sortiment umfassen soll», sagt Alexandra Borchard-Becker von der Verbraucher Initiative in Berlin. Geht es zum Beispiel um bestimmte Feinkostartikel wie Zutaten zur asiatischen Küche, biete ein spezialisierter Händler die größte Auswahl. Dort bekomme der Kunde mit einem Anruf oder einem Mausklick auch Lebensmittel, die er sich vor Ort mühsam zusammensuchen müsste.


*Allergiker müssen im Online-Supermarkt aufmerksam sein*
  Über breite Sortimente verfügen Internetsupermärkte wie www.lebensmittel.de oder die Onlineshops von Ketten wie Rewe oder Kaiser's. «Wenn ich von einem oder wenigen Lieferanten bestelle, spart das Zeit und Versandkosten», sagt Borchard-Becker. 
Im Internetsupermarkt allerdings dürfen Kennzeichen fehlen, die für verpackte Lebensmittel im Geschäft vor Ort vorgeschrieben sind. «Das kann vor allem für Allergiker zum Problem werden und für Kunden, die bestimmte Zutaten nicht vertragen oder auch vermeiden wollen», sagt Simone Vintz von der Stiftung Warentest in Berlin. Betroffene sollten bei der Wahl des Händlers im Blick haben, ob dieser Zutaten und Inhaltsstoffe transparent darstellt.



*Obst und Gemüse online kaufen?*
  Unter logistischen Gesichtspunkten ist die Lieferung oder der Versand von allen empfindlichen Waren schwierig, zum Beispiel von Obst und Gemüse. «Hier ist ein großer Nachteil, dass ich die Artikel nicht in die Hand oder in Augenschein nehmen kann», erläutert Angela Clausen von der Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen.
Die größten Probleme bereiten Milch und Molkereiprodukte sowie Gefrierkost. Die Einhaltung der Kühlkette kann der Kunde kaum kontrollieren. «Aber ich kann zumindest die Dauer des Transportes, die Verpackung der Ware und das Kühlmittel hinterfragen», sagt Clausen. Wer nur Gefriergut bestellen möchte, ist bei Lieferanten wie Bofrost, Eismann oder Frosta an der richtigen Adresse.


*Liefertermin klären*
  Bei allen Lebensmittelbestellungen per Mausklick, Telefon oder Fax sollten Verbraucher die Geschäftsbedingungen genau anschauen. Sie sind von Shop zu Shop sehr unterschiedlich und nicht immer transparent. Bei Onlineshops ist eine Warenkorbfunktion wünschenswert. Sie hilft, den Überblick über das Einkaufsvolumen und über die Kosten zu bewahren. Wichtig auch: Wie kurzfristig wird geliefert? Wie exakt wird der Liefertermin benannt? Bioanbieter haben oft bestimmte, vom Kunden nicht änderbare Liefertage in der Woche. Kaiser's zum Beispiel bietet Lieferzeitfenster zur Auswahl an.


*Versandkosten beachten*
  Bei den Kosten sind nicht nur die einzelnen Produkte, sondern auch die Versandkosten einen Blick wert. Hier gibt es zwischen einzelnen Anbietern erhebliche Unterschiede. «Möglicherweise entfallen sie ab einem bestimmten Warenwert. Dann lohnt sich ein Monatseinkauf», sagt Clausen. So liefern manche ab 50 Euro frei Haus, wieder andere verlangen immer eine Versandpauschale im einstelligen Euro-Bereich.


*Umtauschrecht bei Online-Kauf?*
 Und schließlich gilt es, die eigenen Rechte als Kunde zu kennen. «Lebensmittel kann ich nicht wie andere im Netz bestellt Waren wegen Nichtgefallen zurückgeben», sagt Vintz. «Aber ich habe natürlich ein Recht auf Reklamation beschädigter oder verdorbener Produkte.» Für einen Joghurt mit Schimmel wird das wohl kaum jemand auf sich nehmen. Dann liegt ein Anbieterwechsel näher.


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

Warum seid ihr eigentlich immer so gemein zu mir?


----------



## Wynn (20. Februar 2013)

Ich als aussenstehender versuch es dir so schonen wie möglich beizubringen 

Vielleicht merkst du es nicht aber teilweise dein Postingart trifft jedes fettnäpfchen oder du provizierst mit deinem Postingstil direkt die leute dazu.

Zum bsp gestern hast du irgendwie es geschafft in fakebooks fettnäpfchen zutreten


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2013)

Morgen 



Magogan schrieb:


> Warum seid ihr eigentlich immer so gemein zu mir?



Eigentlich hast du nur eins falsch gemacht: Überteures Equipment gekauft, was du nicht gebraucht hättest und es hier gepostet.
Darüber haben sich einige Leute echauffiert, mich inklusive. Und einige bashen dich auch weiterhin. Warscheinlich weil sie langeweile haben. 

Ich bin trotz allen unmuts immer der meinung, ich kenne dich nicht persönlich und kann daher nur auf das was du hier postest rückschlüsse ziehen.

Also ich hab dich auch so gern 

Warum die anderen dich weiter mobben musst du sie mal fragen ^^


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2013)

Moin moin!

T-7 Arbeitstage bis zum Ende der Sklaverei 



schneemaus schrieb:


> Ohoh. Ich hab nen Online-Supermarkt gefunden, bei dem die Preise wie bei Rewe, teilweise sogar günstiger sind... JAAAAAA, nie wieder das Haus verlassen!  Aber ich überleg mir ernsthaft, ob ich da nicht mal nen Vorratskauf an Getränken mache o.O





schneemaus schrieb:


> Hat denn schonmal wer Lebensmittel online bestellt und Erfahrungswerte?


Meine Eltern bestellen ab und zu mal was bei Bofrost. Die warn damit bisher immer zufrieden. Aber dort kann man halt auch nur Tiefkühlkost bestellen.


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Meine Eltern bestellen ab und zu mal was bei Bofrost. Die warn damit bisher immer zufrieden. Aber dort kann man halt auch nur Tiefkühlkost bestellen.



macht meine oma auch immer ^^


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

Aber Bofrost ist sehr teuer ^^

Die hatten früher mal (vielleicht auch heute noch, keine Ahnung) dieses Eis mit Erdbeer-, Vanille- und Schoko-Geschmack, aber nicht alles zusammen, sondern einzeln und mit Schokolade überzogen. Gibt es das auch woanders zu kaufen? Hab es noch nie im Supermarkt gesehen ...


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

Nene, bei lebensmittel.de. Und Fleisch oder Gemüse kauf ich weiterhin im Supermarkt, aber grade für Getränke find ich das verdammt praktisch o.O


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

So, ich hab jetzt mal was bestellt. Bin mal gespannt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Gibt's dann auch ein Fazit dazu? ^^


----------



## Reflox (20. Februar 2013)

Ich könnte heute abend was beim Asiaten bestellen...


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

also getränke online bestellen gibts bei uns auch schon ne ganze weile. lohnt sich manchmal doch sehr. gerade bei pisswetter, auch wenns ein paar euro mehr kostet. lebensmittel hab ich teils auch schon per amazon bestellt, dauert teils nichtmal einen tag kommt das zeug super gekühlt und verpackt an


----------



## LarsW (20. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich könnte heute abend was beim Asiaten bestellen...



Ich gehe was essen!
Win!


----------



## Reflox (20. Februar 2013)

I hate u too :c


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ich gehe was essen!
> Win!



warscheinlich in weiblicher begleitung. doppelwin vs reflox ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich könnte heute abend was beim Asiaten bestellen...



Feiern wir die 2+? Darfst auch gerne das Mädel einladen. Sie muss allerdings schon legal vom Alter sein!


----------



## Davatar (20. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> warscheinlich in weiblicher begleitung. doppelwin vs reflox ^^


Deine Mutter zählt nicht als weibliche Begleitung


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Deine Mutter zählt nicht als weibliche Begleitung



da hat deine aber was ganz anderes zu mir gesagt


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Gibt's dann auch ein Fazit dazu? ^^



Sure.

Ich hab eben schön Lauchsuppe gegessen, selbstgekocht. DAS ist Win, weder Bestellen noch Essen gehen


----------



## LarsW (20. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> warscheinlich in weiblicher begleitung. doppelwin vs reflox ^^



Negativ.Besagte weibliche Begleitung kommt nicht aus´m Arsch.
Aber mit´n paar coolen Arbeitskollegen/Freunden.


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sure.
> 
> Ich hab eben schön Lauchsuppe gegessen, selbstgekocht. DAS ist Win, weder Bestellen noch Essen gehen



gruß ans abort ^^ hmmm lauchsuppe. ich hab leber


----------



## Fakebook (20. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hat denn schonmal wer Lebensmittel online bestellt und Erfahrungswerte?



Kürzlich drüber gestolpert und nochmal rausgekramt:
"Ratgeber Test" vom 07.02.2013 Lebensmittel online bestellen


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

http://www.radioeins.de/programm/sendungen/der_schoene_morgen/wischmeyers_schwarzbuch/fruehlingsgeruch.html

es geht langsam wieder los


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder trudeln die Posts hier wellenartig ein?


----------



## Wynn (20. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder trudeln die Posts hier wellenartig ein?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aun schrieb:


> ich hab leber







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I0teTXxfn2k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)




----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

nur das glas cianti fehlt mir


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

Ah, ich habe schon eine Pizza mit wenig Jalapeños bestellt, aber sie ist trotzdem so scharf ... ^^


----------



## Wynn (20. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Magogan schrieb:


> Ah, ich habe schon eine Pizza mit wenig Jalapeños bestellt, aber sie ist trotzdem so scharf ... ^^



Ihr könnt eine Granate in meinem Mund stecken und den Bolzen ziehen; ich würde nicht einen Mucks fühlen. Auf einem Auge sehe ich gar nichts mehr und die Welt hört sich an wie ein großer rauschender Wasserfall. Mein Hemd ist voller Chili, das unbemerkt aus dem Mund getropft ist und meine Hose ist voll mit lavaartigem Schiss und passt damit hervorragend zu meinem Hemd. Wenigstens werden sie bei der Autopsie schnell erfahren was mich getötet hat. Habe beschlossen das Atmen einzustellen, es ist einfach zu schmerzvoll. Was soll`s, ich bekomme eh keinen Sauerstoff mehr. Wenn ich Luft brauche, werde ich sie einfach durch dieses große Loch in meinem Bauch einsaugen. 

http://www.lustigestories.de/stories/chilitester.php

fällt mir da ein ^^


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht sind das auch gar nicht wenig Jalapeños, sondern die normale Anzahl ... Sieht irgendwie nicht wirklich weniger aus als ich es in Erinnerung habe ^^


----------



## Zonalar (20. Februar 2013)

da hat wohl jemand "Glas Wein" gegoogelt...


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKT10cS5-x4[/youtube]


----------



## Wynn (20. Februar 2013)

Zonalar schrieb:


> da hat wohl jemand "Glas Wein" gegoogelt...



nein ist cianti für auns leber


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Und wo bleiben die Zweibeln? Wir sind hier ja nicht im Zoo!


----------



## LarsW (20. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ah, ich habe schon eine Pizza mit wenig Jalapeños bestellt, aber sie ist trotzdem so scharf ... ^^



Lusche.


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Lusche.


Pff ... ^^ Ist immerhin eine 36 cm Pizza ... Bei einer kleinen Pizza (26 cm) würde ich ja noch die normale Anzahl an Jalapeños vertragen, aber bei einer 36 cm großen Pizza? ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Ich versteh den Zusammenhang zwischen der Größe der Pizza und der Schärfe von Jalapeños nicht? Gibt es dafür irgendeinen Therm mit Beweisführung?


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich versteh den Zusammenhang zwischen der Größe der Pizza und der Schärfe von Jalapeños nicht? Gibt es dafür irgendeinen Therm mit Beweisführung?


Vermutlich nicht, aber je mehr man isst, desto mehr brennt es auf der Zunge ^^ Ist zumindest bei mir so ^^ Die ersten 2-3 Stücke gehen noch problemlos, dann wird es aber langsam unangenehm ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Wenn alle Stricke reißen ein Glas Milch trinken. Das neutralisiert.


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn alle Stricke reißen ein Glas Milch trinken. Das neutralisiert.


Geht auch eine Tasse Milch? xD

Ach na ja, ist ja fast geschafft, 5/8 hab ich schon gegessen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Theoretisch müsste sogar mit einem Stück Käse gehen. Allerdings hatdie Selbststudie ergeben, dass Der Kuhsaft immernoch am besten wirkt.


----------



## Fakebook (20. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Theoretisch müsste sogar ...


... das _Entfernen einiger Stücke Jalapeños_ die Schärfe insgesamt mildern.

Wenn der Verstand diese Option anbietet.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Oder man macht es besonders intelligent und bestellt sich gleich eine Pizza, die man auch essen kann.


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> ... das _Entfernen einiger Stücke Jalapeños_ die Schärfe insgesamt mildern.
> 
> Wenn der Verstand diese Option anbietet.


Sooo schlimm ist es nun auch nicht ^^ Außerdem hab ich doch dafür bezahlt ^^ Da kann ich doch nicht einfach die Jalapeños runternehmen ^^

Schrotti, ich habe die doch schon mit extra wenig Jalapeños bestellt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Das nächste mal nimmste nur Thunfisch oder Salami...


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> ... das _Entfernen einiger Stücke Jalapeños_ die Schärfe insgesamt mildern.
> 
> Wenn der Verstand diese Option anbietet.



huehuehue ^^ ironie setzt halt intelligenz beim empfänger vorraus


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Was denkt ihr? Wird aus dem 3.Quartalsbericht der Wirtschaftsweisen anhand des Bruttosozialproduktes herausgehen, dass im Sommer der Umsatz in Deutschland dadurch gestiegen ist, dass wir mehr Urlaub in der eigenen Heimat machen?


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

welcher urlaub?


----------



## Fakebook (20. Februar 2013)

So geht Verkehrssicherungspflicht (Schneeräumen, Streuen etc) auf 'beamtisch':

_"Sehr geehrte Kolleginnen und Kollegen,

vom Dach des Dienstgebäudes fallen Dachlawinen auf den Gehweg in der ***-Straße. 
Bitte nutzen Sie den Gehweg auf der anderen Straßenseite.

Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis
Ihre Bürodirektion"_

Soll doch die IHK auf der anderen Straßenseite zusehen, wie sie ihre Dachlawinen im Zaum halten.


----------



## Magogan (20. Februar 2013)

Hier schneit es gerade echt nicht wenig ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Und als einfacher Joe Average ird man gnadenlos zur KAsse gebeten, wenn man den Gehweg vor seiner Tür nicht frei machen kann, weil man auf der Arbeit ist...


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

^ loool


----------



## Legendary (20. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Und einige bashen dich auch weiterhin. Warscheinlich weil sie langeweile haben.


Das hat sowas von null damit zu tun, mir ist neben Arbeit, Kursen und Schule alles andere als langweilig - er ist eben einfach das geborene Opfer. Punkt.


Das ist wie mit Kaffee oder einem Entspannungsbad, nach einem Tag voller Stress in der Arbeit gibt es auch nichts schöneres als jemanden so richtig blöd anzureden und wer eignet sich dafür besser als er?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2013)

Klingt eher nach langeweile.


----------



## Legendary (20. Februar 2013)

Sagt der Bub der überwiegend nur Einzeiler oder sogar nur EinWÖRTER schreibt...ne? :>


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

*insertrandomflamehere*


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> *insertrandomflamehere*


Du "bei Rot über die Straße gehen und dabei auch noch  ein schlechtes Gewissen haben also drei Schritte bevor du die andere Straßenseite ereicht hast einfach wieder umdrehen und zurück"-Geher!


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2013)

pff ich ess mein knoppers um 9!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Sagt der Bub der überwiegend nur Einzeiler oder sogar nur EinWÖRTER schreibt...ne? :>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nah,bin faul, das isn Unterschied. 
btw thx for the bub


----------



## Konov (20. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Das hat sowas von null damit zu tun, mir ist neben Arbeit, Kursen und Schule alles andere als langweilig - er ist eben einfach das geborene Opfer. Punkt.
> 
> 
> Das ist wie mit Kaffee oder einem Entspannungsbad, nach einem Tag voller Stress in der Arbeit gibt es auch nichts schöneres als jemanden so richtig blöd anzureden und wer eignet sich dafür besser als er?



Da muss ich Shiki recht geben.
Das klingt in der Tat nach Langeweile


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (20. Februar 2013)

Auch mal geil was in Marlboro Zigaretten steckt:


Spoiler



CELLULOSEACETAT 
Menge: 102 mg
Kategorie: Filtermaterial (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Filtrationsmaterial
 CELLULOSEFASER 
Menge: 26,7 mg
Kategorie: Zigarettenpapier (verbrannt)
Funktion: Faserstoff
 Saccharose, Rohrzucker 
Menge: 18,8 mg
Kategorie: Tabak (verbrannt)
Funktion: Ummantelung
 CELLULOSEFASER 
Menge: 15,4 mg
Kategorie: Mundstücksbelagpapier und -farben (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Faserstoff
 KALKSTEIN, CALCIUMCARBONAT 
Menge: 15,1 mg
Kategorie: Zigarettenpapier (verbrannt)
Funktion: Füllstoff
 1,2-PROPYLENGLYKOL 
Menge: 14,9 mg
Kategorie: Tabak (verbrannt)
Funktion: Feuchthaltemittel
 CELLULOSEFASER 
Menge: 13 mg
Kategorie: Filterumhüllungspapier (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Faserstoff
 ETHYLENVINYLACETAT CO-POLYMER 
Menge: 12 mg
Kategorie: Filterleim (unverbrannt)
Funktion: KLebstoff
 GLYCEROL 
Menge: 11,8 mg
Kategorie: Tabak (verbrannt)
Funktion: Feuchthaltemittel
 INVERTZUCKER 
Menge: 11,3 mg
Kategorie: Tabak (verbrannt)
Funktion: Ummantelung
 TRIACETIN 
Menge: 9,04 mg
Kategorie: Filtermaterial (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Weichmacher
 LICORICE (ROOT) EXTRACT (GLYCYRRHIZA GLABRA I.) 
Menge: 3,9 mg
Kategorie: Tabak (verbrannt)
Funktion: Ummantelung
 KALKSTEIN, CALCIUMCARBONAT 
Menge: 3,63 mg
Kategorie: Mundstücksbelagpapier und -farben (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Füllstoff
 POLYVINYL ACETAT / VINYL ALKOHOL COPOLYMER 
Menge: 2,85 mg
Kategorie: Filterleim (unverbrannt)
Funktion: KLebstoff
 GUARKERNMEHL 
Menge: 2,61 mg
Kategorie: Tabak (verbrannt)
Funktion: Bindemittel
 STÄRKEPHOSPHAT 
Menge: 1,82 mg
Kategorie: Zigarettenpapier (verbrannt)
Funktion: Bindemittel
 ETHYLENVINYLACETAT CO-POLYMER 
Menge: 1,44 mg
Kategorie: Nahtleim (verbrannt)
Funktion: KLebstoff
 POLYVINYLACETAT 
Menge: 1,24 mg
Kategorie: Nahtleim (verbrannt)
Funktion: KLebstoff
 EISEN(III)-OXIDHYDRATE 
Menge: 1,23 mg
Kategorie: Mundstücksbelagpapier und -farben (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Farbstoff
 POLYVINYLACETAT 
Menge: 1,17 mg
Kategorie: Filterleim (unverbrannt)
Funktion: KLebstoff
 STÄRKEPHOSPHAT 
Menge: 0,882 mg
Kategorie: Mundstücksbelagpapier und -farben (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Bindemittel
 POLY (1-HYDROXYETHYLEN) 
Menge: 0,835 mg
Kategorie: Filterumhüllungspapier (unverbrannt)
Funktion: KLebstoff
 CORN STARCH AND/OR 'STÄRKE' 
Menge: 0,798 mg
Kategorie: Nahtleim (verbrannt)
Funktion: KLebstoff
 COCOA ABSOLUTE 
Menge: 0,734 mg
Kategorie: Tabak (verbrannt)
Funktion: Ummantelung
 CAROB BEAN EXTRACT (CERATONIA SIL. L.) 
Menge: 0,613 mg
Kategorie: Tabak (verbrannt)
Funktion: Ummantelung
 TITANDIOXID 
Menge: 0,543 mg
Kategorie: Filtermaterial (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Farbstoff
 TRANSLATION_FOR_HYDROCARBON RESIN 
Menge: 0,503 mg
Kategorie: Filterleim (unverbrannt)
Funktion: KLebstoff
 POTASSIUM CITRATE 
Menge: 0,445 mg
Kategorie: Zigarettenpapier (verbrannt)
Funktion: Abbrandbeeinflussender Stoff
 PARAFFIN OR PARAFFIN WAX, [CLAY- OR HYDRO-TREATED] 
Menge: 0,43 mg
Kategorie: Filterleim (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Sonstige Funktionen
 TITANDIOXID 
Menge: 0,425 mg
Kategorie: Mundstücksbelagpapier und -farben (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Farbstoff
 TALK 
Menge: 0,376 mg
Kategorie: Mundstücksbelagpapier und -farben (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Füllstoff
 CELLULOSENITRAT 
Menge: 0,331 mg
Kategorie: Mundstücksbelagpapier und -farben (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Weichmacher
 TRANSLATION_FOR_ACETYL TRIBUTYL CITRATE 
Menge: 0,241 mg
Kategorie: Mundstücksbelagpapier und -farben (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Weichmacher
 TRANSLATION_FOR_STYRENE-ALPHA-METHYLSTYRENE COPOLYMER 
Menge: 0,148 mg
Kategorie: Filterleim (unverbrannt)
Funktion: KLebstoff
 GUARKERNMEHL 
Menge: 0,133 mg
Kategorie: Zigarettenpapier (verbrannt)
Funktion: Bindemittel
 NATRIUMCARBOXYMETHYLCELLULOSE 
Menge: 0,133 mg
Kategorie: Zigarettenpapier (verbrannt)
Funktion: Bindemittel
 EISEN III OXID, TRIEISENTETRAOXID 
Menge: 0,0863 mg
Kategorie: Mundstücksbelagpapier und -farben (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Farbstoff
 EPICHLOROHYDRIN RESIN 
Menge: 0,0696 mg
Kategorie: Filterumhüllungspapier (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Katalysator
 CHLORITE [Group minerals] 
Menge: 0,0511 mg
Kategorie: Mundstücksbelagpapier und -farben (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Füllstoff
 HARZSÄUREN und KOLOPHONIUMSÄUREN, mit FUMARSÄURE behandelt, Verbindungen mit TRIETHANOLIMIN 
Menge: 0,0464 mg
Kategorie: Mundstücksbelagpapier und -farben (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Leimungsmittel
 BUTENE, HOMOPOLYMER 
Menge: 0,0456 mg
Kategorie: Filterleim (unverbrannt)
Funktion: KLebstoff
 SILICIUMDIOXID 
Menge: 0,0418 mg
Kategorie: Mundstücksbelagpapier und -farben (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Sonstige Funktionen
 PUBLIC: FLAVOURS BELOW 0.1% W/W 
Menge: 0,03282711 mg
Kategorie: Tabak (verbrannt)
Funktion: Aromastoff
 EISENOXIDSCHWARZ 
Menge: 0,0269 mg
Kategorie: Mundstücksbelagpapier und -farben (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Farbstoff
 POLYVINYL ACETAT / VINYL ALKOHOL COPOLYMER 
Menge: 0,0152 mg
Kategorie: Nahtleim (verbrannt)
Funktion: KLebstoff
 GLYOXAL, HEPTALACTON [GAMMA-] 
Menge: 0,0139 mg
Kategorie: Filterumhüllungspapier (unverbrannt)
Funktion: Leimungsmittel
 ALKYDHARZ 
Menge: 0,00888 mg
Kategorie: Stempelfarbe (verbrannt)
Funktion: Trägerstoff
 C.I. ACID BLUE 9-ALUMINUM LAKE 
Menge: 0,00383 mg
Kategorie: Stempelfarbe (verbrannt)
Funktion: Farbstoff
 ALLURA RED LAKE 
Menge: 0,00347 mg
Kategorie: Stempelfarbe (verbrannt)
Funktion: Farbstoff
 TRANSLATION_FOR_PARAFFIN OIL 
Menge: 0,00208 mg
Kategorie: Stempelfarbe (verbrannt)
Funktion: Trägerstoff
 SILICIUMDIOXID 
Menge: 0,00104 mg
Kategorie: Stempelfarbe (verbrannt)
Funktion: Sonstige Funktionen
 KALKSTEIN, CALCIUMCARBONAT 
Menge: 0,0007 mg
Kategorie: Stempelfarbe (verbrannt)
Funktion: Füllstoff
 WATER 
Kategorie: Tabak (verbrannt)
Funktion: Katalysator




Aber deshalb rauch ich ja auch American Spirit, da ist nur 

WATER 
Menge: 106,5 mg
Kategorie: Tabak (verbrannt)
Funktion: Feuchthaltemittel


drin 

Wer seine Marke mal entschlüsseln will:
http://service.ble.de/tabakerzeugnisse/index2.php


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2013)

Rauchen ist doch so 2012.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Und was ist jetzt angesagt? Sich Kacke in den Schädel spritzen? ^^


----------



## Ogil (20. Februar 2013)

Das wuerde zumindest einiges erklaeren...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2013)

Heute essen wir alle Pferdefleisch Lasagne und Ravioli!


----------



## Reflox (20. Februar 2013)

Ich weiss ja nicht was die alle haben. Pferdefleisch ist doch lecker, die sollen nicht son Drama draus machen


----------



## davidmueller (20. Februar 2013)

Also ich  stehe auf, mach mir Spiegeleier und beginne sofort mit dem spielen. Mehr Brauch ich am Morgen nicht um glücklich zu sein. Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung. Vielleicht nicht meine Lebenseinstellung, aber derzeit meine Meinung.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht was die alle haben. Pferdefleisch ist doch lecker, die sollen nicht son Drama draus machen


Der Witz wird mit der Zeit langweilig. Außerdem hast du mich nicht zum Chinesen mitgenommen!


----------



## Reflox (20. Februar 2013)

Also das ist meine Meinung und kein Witz. Ich hab das Zeug gefressen und es hat geschmeckt also ist es ja nicht schlimm.

Ja sorry, morgen bestell ich beim Asiaten kannst ja vorbeikommen :3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=82Zx4pZQ_UE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


shieeeeeeeeet


----------



## schneemaus (20. Februar 2013)

*gähn* Damn, bin eingeschlafen beim Warehouse 13 gucken. Statt die nächste Folge anzumachen, bin ich eingepennt. Und würd vermutlich immer noch schlafen, wenn mein Vater nich angerufen und es gefühlte 1000x hat klingeln lassen, bevor er aufgelegt hat... Und auf meinem Handy angerufen. Gnarf. Ich dacht schon, es wär irgendwas passiert >_<


----------



## schneemaus (21. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen.


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2013)

Dach!

Das sieht lustig aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Februar 2013)

Jutn Morgen Kameraden =)

Mausi, kannste mir verraten wie dein Youtubechannel heisst?


----------



## schneemaus (21. Februar 2013)

Klickst du hart für schneemaus' YT-Channel!


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2013)

Morgen zusammen! 
*Stellt ne Tüte mit frischen Brezeln aufn Tisch*

Dann mal ran an die Arbeit!


----------



## Zonalar (21. Februar 2013)

Ich lieb den Nightcore Louder Sparta Remix :3


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2013)

Morgen 

Grad Videos zur Playstation 4 gesehen. Irgendwie siehts fotorealistisch aus. Das macht mir angst


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2013)

Können die Pc Games endlich mal auf der aktuellen Grafik laufen und werden net durch die alten Konsolen runtergeschraubt.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Februar 2013)

Mal abwarten sag ich da nur. Denke nicht das ne Konsole an meinen PC herankommt, da ich für meinen PC etwa 1500 Franken liegen gelassen hab. Aber mal sehen, wie's aussieht wenns rauskommt.


----------



## schneemaus (21. Februar 2013)

Meh, keine Lust mich fertig zu machen >_<


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2013)

Schau mich an, ich bin schon fix und fertig...


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2013)

Frauen sind doof! Wetter ist doof! Alles doof


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich doch nur gestern gesoffen hätte, dann könnte ich jetzt meine Migräne erklären...


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Grad Videos zur Playstation 4 gesehen. Irgendwie siehts fotorealistisch aus. Das macht mir angst


Naja, die Szenen von Watch Dogs liefen ja anscheinend nicht auf der PS4 sondern auf einem PC. Und auch ansonsten fand ich das Event jetzt nicht wirklich toll von
dem, was ich da bisher drüber gelesen habe^^ 




Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und was ist jetzt angesagt? Sich Kacke in den Schädel spritzen? ^^





Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn ich doch nur gestern gesoffen hätte, dann könnte ich jetzt meine Migräne erklären...




Einfach mal zusammenhangslos zitiert


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2013)

Du meinst also, dass es mir besser gehen würde, wenn mein Kopf voller Fäkalien wäre? Auf zum Fernseher und RTL einschalten!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du meinst also, dass es mir besser gehen würde, wenn mein Kopf voller Fäkalien wäre? Auf zum Fernseher und RTL einschalten!


Eher, dass das eine Erklärung für die Migräne wäre ;D


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2013)

Falls hier irgendjemand schwedische blonde Supermodells kennt, die auf große Typen stehen und verkuppelt werden wollen, sagt mir bescheid. Wenn Sie nicht schwedisch sind, sondern Latinas, ist das auch gut.


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Falls hier irgendjemand schwedische blonde Supermodells kennt, die auf große Typen stehen und verkuppelt werden wollen, sagt mir bescheid. Wenn Sie nicht schwedisch sind, sondern Latinas, ist das auch gut.


Ich kenn ne finnische Studentin, die klein und rund ist und nach nem reichen Mann sucht, damit sie in ihrem Leben niemals arbeiten muss (ihre eigne Aussage). Soll ich Dir ihre Handynummer geben?


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2013)

Ich bin nicht reich


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2013)

Ach das würd sie wohl nicht mal wirklich stören, solange sie nicht arbeiten muss


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2013)

Kommt es mir eigentlich nur so vor oder bin ich wirklich ein "Freak"?


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2013)

Keine Ahnung, kenn Dich nicht persönlich, da ist das schwierig beurteilbar.

Wie alt bist Du, lebst Du noch bei Deinen Eltern, was machst Du in Deiner Freizeit und hast Du irgendwelche Fetische? 

Edit: Oder aussergewöhnliche Phobien?


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ach das würd sie wohl nicht mal wirklich stören, solange sie nicht arbeiten muss



voll die kirmes im kopp ^^ muahahahahaha


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2013)

Bin 24
Wohne noch bei meine Mutter (Vater verstorben, als ich 7 war), unterstütze sie aber auch finanziell.
Was ich in meiner Freizeit mache? Kino, Zocken, Bücher lesen, Lernen, Programmieren, Jobben, außerdem spiele ich noch E-Bass und bin ziemlich grottig auf dem Keyboard (mit der linken Hand komm ich klar, mit der rechten wird'S schon problematisch und zweihändig spielen ist für mich ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Das pack ich ums verrecken nicht)
Fetische: Ich mag Frauen. Fetische bin ich mir nich wirklich bewusst, außer vielleicht dass ich auf Massagen(sowohl geben als auch kriegen) und Vorspiel stehe.

Phobien: Hornissen und Achterbahnen


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2013)

Ist geplant, in absehbarer Zeit (also bevor Du 30 wirst), auszuziehn? Und falls ja, wie oft würdest Du Dich bei Deiner Mutter melden?


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2013)

Der Auszug ist vorgesehen, nachdem ich das Studium abgeschlossen habe und ich es vom Einkommen mir leisten kann. Wenn es hoch kommt würde ich mich vielleicht 1 Mal die Woche melden um nachzuschauen, ob daheim alles in Ordnung ist oder etwas getan werden muss. Wichtiges Kriterium für den Auszug ist, dass ich weiterhin die finanzielle Untersützung leisten kann.


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2013)

Schön


----------



## Davatar (21. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der Auszug ist vorgesehen, nachdem ich das Studium abgeschlossen habe und ich es vom Einkommen mir leisten kann. Wenn es hoch kommt würde ich mich vielleicht 1 Mal die Woche melden um nachzuschauen, ob daheim alles in Ordnung ist oder etwas getan werden muss. Wichtiges Kriterium für den Auszug ist, dass ich weiterhin die finanzielle Untersützung leisten kann.


Wenn das so ist, bist Du nicht mehr oder weniger Freak als der Rest von uns hier - was auch immer das bedeutet.

Aber wie gesagt, das ist halt ne Ferndiagnose, die trifft nur halbwegs zu


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2013)

Fazit: Schrotti du bist kein "freak" - wer auch immer den begriff definiert, selbst wenn es das schwedische supermodel wäre.

Man wird auch kein besserer Mensch, wenn man zuhause auszieht oder finanziell unabhängig ist.
Lass dir bloß nix einreden.

Meistens ist es sogar so, dass diejenigen, die man für freaks hält, eigentlich die besseren Menschen sind, weil sie mehr Zeit hatten, darüber nachzudenken. 
In der Regel merkt das aber keiner und so bleiben freaks allgemein eben freaks, solange bis sie eine unglaubliche leistung vollbringen, die ihnen den Respekt der Mitmenschen einbringt. ^^


----------



## Fakebook (21. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Fazit: Schrotti du bist kein "freak"
> ...
> 
> Meistens ist es sogar so, dass diejenigen, die man für freaks hält, eigentlich die besseren Menschen sind





Ist das jetzt gut oder weniger gut für Schrotti? 

(rein rhetorische Frage, müssen wir nicht weiter ausführen)


----------



## Konov (21. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt gut oder weniger gut für Schrotti?
> 
> (rein rhetorische Frage, müssen wir nicht weiter ausführen)



MEISTENS nicht IMMER ^^

Und schrotti kenne ich net persönlich


----------



## Magogan (21. Februar 2013)

Boah wie ich das hasse. Ich bin in unserem Verwaltungsportal nicht zur Klausur zugelassen, die morgen stattfindet, und weiß nicht, ob die die Zulassung einfach nachholen irgendwann oder ob ich tatsächlich die Klausur nicht mitschreiben darf. War die letzten Semester auch teilweise so, dass man erst nach der Klausur zugelassen wurde.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2013)

Mir ist kalt


----------



## Magogan (21. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mir ist kalt


Mir auch.


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Mir auch.



Mir net bin grad auf 180.


----------



## Zonalar (21. Februar 2013)

Nun erzähl schon Tony, wer dir ins Müsli gepisst hat =)


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2013)

Der Lilalaunebär


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2013)

Zonalar schrieb:


> Nun erzähl schon Tony, wer dir ins Müsli gepisst hat =)



Poppy wars 
Grad in ner wichtigen Game folge wo ich 2 von 3 Gewinnen muss nen Troll bekommen nachdem ich vorher alle Games gewonnen habe. Dazu kamen dann noch 2 total schlechte Mitspieler, welche mir das Game letzendlich verloren haben und an sich hätte ich den Troll ja einfach reported aber genau als das Game vorbei ist stürzt mein LoL Client ab so das ich ihn net mal reporten kann


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2013)

So, jetzt noch schnell was Essen gehen und danach zu ihm:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (21. Februar 2013)

Tony spiel doch den Scheißdreck einfach nicht wenn du dich aufregst.

Ich kapier bis heute nicht wie dieses "Spiel" so viele Leute "fesselt".


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Tony spiel doch den Scheißdreck einfach nicht wenn du dich aufregst.
> 
> Ich kapier bis heute nicht wie dieses "Spiel" so viele Leute "fesselt".



Ich kenn kein Spiel bei dem ich mich net mindestens einmal aufgeregt hab egal ob Online oder Offline. Solo Q in LOL ist halt nervig weil du mit 3-4 Randoms spielst und das kann halt manchmal echt frustrierend sein aber meistens macht es ja spaß weil das Game an sich einfach gut ist. Man ist halt extrem abhängig von Team Member die man net beeinflussen kann bzw. nur sehr wenig in der Solo Q das ist halt manchmal extrem nervig. Deswegen spiel ich als Ausgleich ziemlich oft mit 4 Leuten die ich kenne als Team.


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

belle france, schöne arte doku


----------



## tonygt (21. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> belle france, schöne arte doku



is das net ne Doku Reihe ?


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> is das net ne Doku Reihe ?



ja 10 teile


----------



## Fakebook (21. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> belle france, schöne arte doku



Dafür hab ich gern GEZahlt   
(ohne abzustreiten, dass die Öffentlich-Rechtlichen/GEZ Pflegefälle wie den Gummibär-Invaliden Gottschalk entgegen meinem Gusto mitfinanzierten)

FLAME ON!


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

jau meine jack sparrow version davon mag ich auch sehr gern ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2013)

sup?


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

das heißt SUPPE!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Februar 2013)

le fu, wollte eigentlich editieren gnah!


----------



## Grüne Brille (21. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LoDcjs6q4c8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wie ein Vorgesetzter!


----------



## Aun (21. Februar 2013)

and zero f*cks were given that day ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Februar 2013)

hahaha wie geil. =D


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_jW2zthpWf8[/youtube]


----------



## schneemaus (22. Februar 2013)

Morgähn ihr da.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

*Bretzeln aufn Tisch stell*
Greift ruhigt zu. Sind noch warm.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Februar 2013)

Omnomnom, warme Bretzel *_* Ich hoffe doch vom Ditsch


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Ich analyisere gerde den Nachtschwärmer, was ich alles verpasst habe. Mago denkt über Kinder nach? O_o
Er hat doch selber gesagt, dass er noch nie ne Freundin hatte oder auch nur nahe dran ist? Wie will er dann seinen Samen verteilen?


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2013)

Moin!<BR><BR>Heute besuch ich nen Vortrag von nem Game-Tester, also jemand, der beruflich Games testet. Mal schaun obs spannend wird


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Wenn der was interessantes sagt, dass irgendwie allgemeingültig ist, teilste dann dein Wissen mit uns? ^^


----------



## Aun (22. Februar 2013)

wieso ist in davatars posts immer <br>?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Weil das Zeilenumbrüche sind, die das Forum nicht richtig umsetzt.


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn der was interessantes sagt, dass irgendwie allgemeingültig ist, teilste dann dein Wissen mit uns? ^^


Tu ich 


Aun schrieb:


> wieso ist in davatars posts immer <br>?





Schrottinator schrieb:


> Weil das Zeilenumbrüche sind, die das Forum nicht richtig umsetzt.


^ This und frag mich nicht warum das bei meinen Posts ständig passiert, keine Ahnung...


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2013)

Morgen 


Das sind doch HTML tags.... da das im buffed editor nicht voreingestellt ist, funktioniert es nicht


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Februar 2013)

Morgen

Ich plane mit einem freund eine USA cross country tour, sprich von New York nach Los Angeles.

Also Zeit soll mal nicht das Problem sein davon hat man sowieso immer zu wenig :-) viel mehr würde mich interessiern ob ihr vorschläge habt was man nach New York sprich in der östlichen hälte besichtigen könnte?

im Westen habe ich genug, den das ganze gebiet um Arizona, New Mexico etc. isch schon eine einzige sehenswürdigkeit.
Grand Canyon, Bryce Canyon, white sands um mal einige zu nennen.

LG


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Das sind doch HTML tags.... da das im buffed editor nicht voreingestellt ist, funktioniert es nicht



Ich bezweifle, dass er die von Hand eingibt.


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass er die von Hand eingibt.



Gibts PCs, die das automatisch machen? ^^
Dann hat Dava eben pech gehabt 



Schaut euch das Video mal an:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PXcHLzbxANw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wie geil er am ende noch ruft "SORRY!"
Das Verhalten der frau ist mir aber auch nicht ganz einleuchtend. Ich mein, man hätte es auch erstmal freundlich versuchen können. 
Stattdessen grabt sie erstmal das Skateboard und droht gleich mit den cops... dass sie sich dann auch noch aufs Maul legt, naja 





bkeleanor schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Ich plane mit einem freund eine USA cross country tour, sprich von New York nach Los Angeles.
> 
> ...




Ich empfehle Washington.... als ich mal an der Ostküste der USA war, war das neben New York sicher mit ein Highlight.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Februar 2013)

Ja ist auf jedenfall mal auf der Liste der möglichen ziele.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Wie wäre es mit Boston - Massachusetts?


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2013)

Leute ich mach normale Texteinträge so wie jeder andere auch und drücken dann auf Return für die Zeilenumbrüche. Aber seltsamerweise wird ab und zu halt mal ein HTML-Tag draus statt ein Zeilenumbruch. Nur erscheint das erst dann so, wenn ich den Eintrag abgeschickt habe. Insofern ist das das Board, das meine Texte verunstaltet


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Erzähl mir lieber was über den Vortrag!


----------



## schneemaus (22. Februar 2013)

Iiiiiiich hab die coolste Fußmatte im Flur


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen ^^


----------



## Fakebook (22. Februar 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich plane mit einem freund eine USA cross country tour, sprich von New York nach Los Angeles....



Guck mal hier. Vielleicht sind ein paar Sachen für dich interessant.
Reisebericht USA Querbeet: Von New York nach Los Angeles!!


----------



## Ol@f (22. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Leute ich mach normale Texteinträge so wie jeder andere auch und drücken dann auf Return für die Zeilenumbrüche. Aber seltsamerweise wird ab und zu halt mal ein HTML-Tag draus statt ein Zeilenumbruch. Nur erscheint das erst dann so, wenn ich den Eintrag abgeschickt habe. Insofern ist das das Board, das meine Texte verunstaltet


Ich hatte das vor ner Ewigkeit auch mal. Ich meine, dass das an irgendwelchen Langzeit-Cookies lag.


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Erzähl mir lieber was über den Vortrag!


Der ist erst um 15 Uhr ^^


----------



## schneemaus (22. Februar 2013)

Mein Riesenpäckchen ist da. Lebensmittel alle in Top Zustand, Tiefkühlware wirklich noch tiefgekühlt (grade bei nem Eis getestet  ) und hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich diese 26 Kilo nicht nach Hause schleppen musste?


----------



## Aun (22. Februar 2013)

und was ham dich die 26 (?) kilo fressalien gekostet?


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und was ham dich die 26 (?) kilo fressalien gekostet?


...im Verhältnis zum Supermarkt?


----------



## Aun (22. Februar 2013)

naja so allgemein. will auch mal online einkaufen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (22. Februar 2013)

Ich hab inklusive Versand ca. 45 Euro bezahlt. Wobei ich auch ein paar Markenprodukte mitbestellt hab, oder n paar Sachen, die ich hier nicht kriege (Knobi-Spreewald-Gurken  )


----------



## Davatar (22. Februar 2013)

Ne ich erweitere nur Deine Frage ^^ wenn als Antwort kommt "80€" können wir damit gar nix anfangen, wenn da aber kommt "80€, im Supermarkt hätts 75€ gekostet", dann schon


----------



## Aun (22. Februar 2013)

hmmmmm knobi spreewaldgurken, ich muss mal eben einkaufen


----------



## schneemaus (22. Februar 2013)

Wie gesagt, da ich einen Teil hier im Supermarkt gar nicht bekomme, kann ich das nicht hundertprozentig sagen. Ich weiß aber, dass mich die Cola Light das Gleiche gekostet hat, der Eistee war günstiger (bei Rewe 1,69, da hab ich 1,39 bezahlt), ebenso wie der geriebene Käse z.B. Also ich glaub, das nimmt sich nicht viel.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

So, ich fahr jetzt nach Hause und dann mal schauen, ib ich damit umghen kann:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (22. Februar 2013)

Was für ein Mist ey -.- Gestern nochmal im Internet nachgeguckt, was zur Klausur da steht: Wir dürfen keine Hilfsmittel benutzen.

Heute kurz vor der Klausur erfahren, dass anscheinend in der letzten Vorlesung und in der letzten Übung gesagt wurde, dass wir ein Blatt beschreiben und verwenden dürfen. Ich bin nicht der einzige, der das nicht wusste.


----------



## ZAM (22. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Weil das Zeilenumbrüche sind, die das Forum nicht richtig umsetzt.



Ich habe noch nicht raus gefunden, warum das manchmal spinnt. Aber ich vermute immer noch, dass es nur auf einem der Webserver passiert.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Wer braucht Heroin, wenn er Salami-Käse-GürgenSandwiches auf Vollkorntoast haben kann?!


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

Yo, ner Freundin von mir wurde das iPhone 4s gehackt. Jemand schickt Nachrichten und WhatsApp nachrichten von ihr herum und versendet von ihrem handy aus neue. Sie bekommt auch von solchen prepaid nummern sms im Sinne von "Ich mach dich fertig" etc. Bei den Popo-Lizei war sie schon. Die machen nichts, weil si edenken jemand spiele ihr einen Streich. Kennt sich einer von euch da aus?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht Applesupport und da einschicken? Die tauschen in der Regel einfach das Gerät 1:1 aus.


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2013)

Ich schätze mal das Ding ist jailbroken? So oder so, Restore über iTunes sollte das eigentlich beheben. Sonst direkt zu Apple.


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

okay danke


----------



## Magogan (22. Februar 2013)

Hat jemand eine Idee wegen den Hilfsmitteln bei der Klausur (siehe oben), also was man da machen kann? Fühle mich da benachteiligt.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

entweder rumkopieren oder schnell noch eines schreiben. Sind ja nur 2 Seiten


----------



## Magogan (22. Februar 2013)

Hab das erst kurz vor der Klausur erfahren, aber die Klausur ist schon vorbei ...


----------



## Xidish (22. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Idee wegen den Hilfsmitteln bei der Klausur (siehe oben), also was man da machen kann? Fühle mich da benachteiligt.


Wie wär's denn mal mit Anfangen zu lernen?! 
Früher durften wir gar keine Hilfsmittel verwenden und haben dennoch bestanden - und das sogar gut bis sehr gut.


----------



## Magogan (22. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wie wär's denn mal mit Anfangen zu lernen?!
> Früher durften wir gar keine Hilfsmittel verwenden und haben dennoch bestanden - und das sogar gut bis sehr gut.


Die Klausuren sind in der Regel schwerer, wenn man Hilfsmittel benutzen darf. Aber ob ich gut gelernt habe oder nicht, ist für den Sachverhalt irrelevant.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Ihr hattet aber auch genügend Zeit und musstet nicht nebenbei Let's Plays machen!Ihr hattet aber auch genügend Zeit und musstet nicht nebenbei Let's Plays machen!Ihr hattet aber auch genügend Zeit und musstet nicht nebenbei Let's Plays machen!

Keine Macht den Drogen!


----------



## Magogan (22. Februar 2013)

Meint ihr, dass es sinnvoll ist, sich da zu beschweren? Und wenn ja, wo? Bin schließlich nicht der einzige, der kein beschriebenes Blatt als Hilfsmittel verwenden konnte, weil er nicht wusste, dass das erlaubt ist.


----------



## Ogil (22. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Früher durften wir gar keine Hilfsmittel verwenden und haben dennoch bestanden - und das sogar gut bis sehr gut.


Da war die Frage auch nur "Auf welcher Seite vom Hoehlenbaer musst Du mit dem Speer stehen, um nicht gefressen zu werden?"


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2013)

du mit dem speer auf seinen rücken zielen wenn er vor dir steht hat er pranken und zähne als waffe


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass es sinnvoll ist, sich da zu beschweren? Und wenn ja, wo? Bin schließlich nicht der einzige, der kein beschriebenes Blatt als Hilfsmittel verwenden konnte, weil er nicht wusste, dass das erlaubt ist.



Ich würde sagen selber Schuld. Hättest dich halt vorher informieren müssen.


----------



## Xidish (22. Februar 2013)

@ Reflox

/sign



Ogil schrieb:


> Da war die Frage auch nur "Auf welcher Seite vom Hoehlenbaer musst Du mit dem Speer stehen, um nicht gefressen zu werden?"


Ja  ist klar ... 
Die Fragen für Neulinge wie uns waren ebenso schwer, wie heutzutage für Neulinge.
Es gab kein Internet, kein Handy - nur Textmaterial zum schmökern.
Nichtmal nen Taschenrechner durften wir benutzen, hatten auch Samstags Schule +++

Sicher habe sich die Zeiten geändert - ich möchte auch nicht mit heute tauschen.
Doch nur, weil Fragen evtl. anders waren - heißt es nicht, daß Menschen von früher es leichter hatten bzw. dümmer sind. 

Ich weiß heute nach fast 30 Jahren immer noch was z.B. Sintern oder Urformen ist - 
obwohl ich das in meinen  beiden gelernten Berufen und das was ich derzeit mache noch nie gebraucht habe und gebrauchen werde.

Früher haben wir für das Leben gelernt - nicht nur für die nächste Klasur. 

greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2013)

hi kids


----------



## schneemaus (22. Februar 2013)

Tja, Bachelor- und Master-System sei Dank, KANN man heute halt nicht viel mehr als für die nächste Klausur lernen. Nennt sich übrigens Bulimie-Learning


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> hatten auch Samstags Schule +++



Nicht alles hat sich geändert.


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2013)

@Mago
beim zuständigen dozenten beschweren

ob das was bringt, bleibt aber mehr als fraglich.


Ich hab heut erfahren dass ich in der ersten Klausur durchgefallen bin.
Naja dafür hab ich ne Hiwi Stelle bekommen, das macht es irgendwie wieder wett. 

Muss den Rotz nur wiederholen


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Wenn sich Mago beschweren will, dann muss er das beim Stuidendekan machen (!= Dekan). Es hat bei uns auch Fälle mit Beschwerden gegeben und es hat was im Sinne gebracht, dass der Prof dann auf dem Prüfstand war. Für die Klausur und die Note hat es aber nix gebracht.


----------



## Magogan (22. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen selber Schuld. Hättest dich halt vorher informieren müssen.


Hab ich ja. Auf der Webseite der Lehrveranstaltung. Und dort stand, dass keine Hilfsmittel erlaubt sind.


----------



## Ol@f (22. Februar 2013)

Hab heut zwei 2,0er bekommen. Bin mir aber noch etwas unsicher, ob ich mich eher freuen soll oder eben nicht. Aber Mittwoch ist Klausureinsicht. Eine 1,7 ist sicher noch drin.  

@Mago Der Dozent hat dies in der Vorlesung erwähnt, also bist du wohl selbst schuld. Meistens steht sowas auch auf der Seite des Dozenten, wobei ich eben gerade heute dern Fall hatte, wo laut Seite keine Hilfsmittel erlaubt waren und dann doch eine spezielle "Formelsammlung" erlaubt war.  Diese wurde aber dann auch vom Dozenten verteilt. 

@Xidish Bei uns sind Klausuren mit Hilfsmitteln in der Regel schwerer. Wenn du (fundierte) Analysis Kenntnisse hast, kann ich dir ja mal Beispiele schicken.


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich hab heut erfahren dass ich in der ersten Klausur durchgefallen bin.



Ich bin zu 99% auch durch Physik gefallen. 
Probeklausur: 4 Aufgaben, 120 Minuten Zeit. Echte Klausur: 5 Aufgaben, nur noch 105. Alles klar 

Mathe geh ich erst gar nicht hin, das verschiebe ich ins 3. Semester. Jetzt erstmal Zellbio.


----------



## Magogan (22. Februar 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> @Mago Der Dozent hat dies in der Vorlesung erwähnt, also bist du wohl selbst schuld.


Es besteht aber keine Anwesenheitspflicht. Abgesehen davon wurde das wohl nur einmal erwähnt, vorher wurde (mehrmals?) gesagt, dass die Klausur ohne Hilfsmittel geschrieben wird. Und das stand eben auch auf der Webseite, also dass man keine Hilfsmittel verwenden darf.


----------



## schneemaus (22. Februar 2013)

Esp, was studierst du denn?


----------



## EspCap (22. Februar 2013)

Biochemie. Ist am Anfang aber sehr wenig Bio bzw. Biochemie und viel mehr Chemie, Physik und Mathe.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Februar 2013)

Wo ich das soi lese n paar Sachen die mir im Studium passiert sind.

Nachträglich Anmelden für Prüfungen: Geht nicht, auf gar keinen Fall. Da ließ niemand mit sich reden.

Hilfsmaterial: Habe Messtechnik ohne Formelsammlung bestanden, obwohl eine erlaubt war.

Durchgefallen?: Ich habe in Konstruktionsmechanik nur eine von 3 Aufgaben gemacht. Trotzdem bestanden. War halt die mit den meisten Punkten.

Anwesenheitspflicht: Man muss nicht anwesend sein. Man sollte aber mindestens einen kennen der da ist, für den Fall das etwas wichtiges gesagt wird.

Beschwerden: Am besten bei Kommilitonen über den Prof beschweren, so knüpft man Kontakte. Die Profs ändern sich eh nicht.




Schrotti du Sack, wie war Pispers?


Biochemie is sicher viel mit Kohlenstoffketten. Weis ich noch aus der Oberschule^^


----------



## Ol@f (22. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es besteht aber keine Anwesenheitspflicht. Abgesehen davon wurde das wohl nur einmal erwähnt, vorher wurde (mehrmals?) gesagt, dass die Klausur ohne Hilfsmittel geschrieben wird. Und das stand eben auch auf der Webseite, also dass man keine Hilfsmittel verwenden darf


Naja, ich will dich nicht davon abhalten. Ich halte es nur für sehr unrealistisch, dass da wirklich was passiert (und im Zweifelsfall merkt sich der Prof sowas.. Hatte ich nach der AnaI Klausur als sich die Lehrämtler beschwert haben, weil die meisten von denen nicht bestanden haben. Danach gab es nächstes Semester keine Probeklausur mehr, Nachklausuren waren angeblich deutlich schwerer etc... obwohl die Lehrämtler nicht mehr da waren. Ansonsten rächts sich evtl. bei der Bachelorarbeit..).

@EspCap Bei uns ist es häufiger so, dass die Klausuren in der Zeit nicht vollständig lösbar sind. Aber hin und wieder schafft es dann doch einer und den schaut sich der Prof eben genauer an.  In meiner Diskrete Mathematik VL konnte man bspw. mit 70% eine 1.0 bekommen und mit 38% hatte man bestanden(, aber die Klausur war auch pervers ). Es wird in der Regel passend geshifted.


----------



## Xidish (22. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es besteht aber keine Anwesenheitspflicht.


Mago, damit hast Du doch Deine  Antwort, ob Du was dagegen machen kannst.
Vieleicht kommt Dir ja zukünftig auch mal in den Sinn, nicht nur bei Pflicht hinzugehen. 

Beim Führerschein habe ich auch mehr als nur die Pflichtstunden absolviert, nur um mir evtl. Durchfallen zu ersparen.
Nagut bei der Theorie hat's dennoch nix gebracht. 

Allgemein ist es im Leben aber ratsam, nicht immer nur exakt das "Muss" zu tätigen.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2013)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuten Abend!


----------



## schneemaus (22. Februar 2013)

Tag Sahnebutter!


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Schrotti du Sack, wie war Pispers?



Hat mir gefallen und richtig toll: Logik > blöde Witze. Allerdings hat er ein par Sachen gesagt, da dachte ich mir, dass die Leute nur darüber lachen, weil sie's nicht kapieren. Er ist auch ein ziemlich netter Mensch. Ich werde definitiv öfter ins Kabarett gehen. Es tat irgendwie gut jemandem intelligentes zuzuhören.


----------



## Magogan (22. Februar 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> AnaI Klausur


Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die scheiße war ... xD


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Februar 2013)

Jop. Manche Witze von ihm fallen mir auch erst beim dritten Mal hören auf. Macht wirklich Spaß. War sicher das "Bis neulich" Programm oder?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Tag Sahnebutter!



Tag eisiges Mäuschen!


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab ich ja. Auf der Webseite der Lehrveranstaltung. Und dort stand, dass keine Hilfsmittel erlaubt sind.



Und du warst der einzige der keine Hilfsmittel hatte?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2013)

I smell Seans sig is zu groß... (:


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> I smell Seans sig is zu groß... (:



I smell that you want to have some razors stuffed up your ass!


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Jop. Manche Witze von ihm fallen mir auch erst beim dritten Mal hören auf. Macht wirklich Spaß. War sicher das "Bis neulich" Programm oder?



Kann ich nicht sagen, da es dass erste mal war, dass ich ein komplettes Programm erlebt habe. Davor kannste ich nur einige Ausschnitte von Youtube. Bin ja auch eher in die Vorstellung von einerer "reingestubbst" worden ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2013)

yes plsssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Jop. Manche Witze von ihm fallen mir auch erst beim dritten Mal hören auf. Macht wirklich Spaß. War sicher das "Bis neulich" Programm oder?



Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dss Sean wie RE 6 ist.


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> I smell that you are want to have some razorblade plugging in your ass!



Fixed


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Fixed



Der Satz ist vollkommen falsch...


----------



## schneemaus (22. Februar 2013)

Omnomnom, Wildkirsch-Eistee von Pfanner <3


----------



## Magogan (22. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Und du warst der einzige der keine Hilfsmittel hatte?


Nein, aber das sagte ich bereits.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dss Sean wie RE 6 ist.


Wieso, erklär das doch jetzt mal bitte ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LflhiqLwh4s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Have Fun. =)


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Das zu erklären ist irgendwie schwierig. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich es anders formulieren kann. Sobald ich weiß, wie ich das Ausdrücken kann, ohne dich mit RE6 zu vergleichen, sag ich bescheid.


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nein, aber das sagte ich bereits.



I'm sorry, I forgot to press F5.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Grafiktablet ist nett, allerdings doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

wtf?!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Februar 2013)

hehe


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Ich mach jetzt auch Let's Plays


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Warnung  =D


----------



## Fakebook (22. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Grafiktablet ist nett, allerdings doch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig



Hab mich mit meinem Grafikbrett ohne Monitor nie anfreunden können. Liegt jetzt auf der Arbeit und ich hoffe, mir fällt eines Tages ein guter Grund ein, warum der SysAdmin die Treiberinstallation genehmigen sollte (oder ein Hack, der die Genehmigung ersetzt).

Glaube aber, ich würde mich da eingewöhnen können. Ne Maus kann man ja auch bedienen, ohne auf die Mausmatte zu gucken.
Mein Bildschirm-Grafikbrett will ich aber nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

für eines mit Bildschirm könnte ich erstmal ein Jahr arbeiten gehen und dann würde ich noch heulen, wenn es um's bezahlen geht. Art Rage find ich toll und ich bin froh, dass ich als größe Medium und nicht Small genommen habe. Obwohl ich es als groß bezeichnen würde. ^^

So langsam komm ich mitm Bleistift klar, Pinsel geht aber noch gar nicht, wegen der Linienführung. 

Ml schauen, ob ich auch mitm Stift Pixel Art hinkriege.


----------



## Aun (22. Februar 2013)

und wie machst du jetzt deine comics fakebook? doch nicht mit paint und maus? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gif.....y u no animate???


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Oooooh, Katzen! <3

Die bau ich in meine Let's Plays ein


----------



## Aun (22. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Oooooh, Katzen! <3



drei weiße katzen, die scheißen ihn zu


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2013)

Katzen?! braucht ihr ne Brille?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Jupp, definitiv RE 6


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Jupp, definitiv RE 6



HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGH *aufreg* 

Erklärs endlich!


----------



## Aun (22. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Erklärs endlich!







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> HNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNGH *aufreg*
> 
> Erklärs endlich!



Die Verkaufszahlen von Resident Evil 6 blieben bislang hinter den Erwartungen zurück und so konnte das Action-Abenteuer bisher 4,8 Millionen Mal verkauft werden. Zuletzt wurde Resident Evil 6 sogar als Misserfolg bezeichnet, sodass Capcom nun die möglichen Ursachen untersucht.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Why do you imply to attempt to insult people?

Das wollte ich damit nicht sagen.


----------



## Fakebook (22. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und wie machst du jetzt deine comics fakebook? doch nicht mit paint und maus? ^^



Mit dem Bildschirm-Grafikbrett (Schrotti hat Recht, geht ne alte Frau lange für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, war aber jeden Cent wert) und ner ollen Foto-Software. Das - durchaus gescheite - Grafikprogramm auf dem Rechner geht spätestens nach dem zweiten Carlsberg Elephant in die Knie. Da wird die Druckempfindlichkeit zum Problem


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Ein Adobe-Produkt?


----------



## Xidish (22. Februar 2013)

Aun muss sich aber auch bei jedem angeschnittenen Kuchen melden -
und immer noch so destruktiv - nach dem Motto "Wie halbiere ich das Niveau in einem Thread".


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Reden wir lieber über meine Let's Plays! (Ich seh's schon kommen, am Ende fühl ich mich selbst dazu verpflichtet, das wirklich zu machen)


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2013)

Ich kapiers immernoch nicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Naja, wenn ich jetzt die ganze Zeit über Let's Plays rede und jemand mich dazu auffordert es wirklich zu machen, damit ich der neue Mago werde, dann uss ich das ja mehr oder weniger machen ^^


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich kapiers immernoch nicht.



Sean blieb bislang hinter den Erwartungen zurück und wurde als Misserfolg bezeichnet, sodass nun die möglichen Ursachen untersucht werden.


vieleicht jetzt ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Februar 2013)

was willste denn jetz playen


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Aun muss sich aber auch bei jedem angeschnittenen Kuchen melden -
> und immer noch so destruktiv - nach dem Motto "Wie halbiere ich das Niveau in einem Thread".






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Sean blieb bislang hinter den Erwartungen zurück und wurde als Misserfolg bezeichnet, sodass nun die möglichen Ursachen untersucht werden.
> 
> 
> vieleicht jetzt ^^



Was hattet ihr denn für Erwartungen an mich? xD


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Warum meint Wrynn, mir meine Botschaften klauen zu müssen um komisches Zeug als Beleidigungen zu sagen. Das finde ich nicht demoktratisch.


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2013)

ich habe nur versucht den sean aufzuklären ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

dann sag ihm auch das, was ich meine


----------



## Wynn (22. Februar 2013)

was meinste den ?

dachte meinst er wär wie re6 ^^


----------



## Fakebook (22. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Sean blieb bislang hinter den Erwartungen zurück...



Ich mag Sean! _Der tut Öl in das Feuer gießen, besser als wie mancher andere._

Mit Symathien bin ich generell sparsam - mit Antipathien weniger.
Und auch Aun´s (Flame)Beiträge sind weitaus unterhaltsamer, als der x-beliebigste 'Habt-euch-lieb'-Erguss.

Immerhin sind wir hier in einem der zwei Troll-Threads von Buffed ... und das möge so bleiben.


@Schrotti, u.a. auch ein Adobe-Produkt. Auch Paint.NET, Pencil und GIMP haben jeweils ihre eigenen Vorteile.

Da meine Comics aber in erster Linie von 'Schlichtheit' geprägt sind und nicht durch 'zuviel graphischer Finesse glänzen/vom Wesentlichen ablenken wollen', ist Druckempfindlichkeit und umfangreiche Pinselauswahl verzichtbar - also Photofiltre.

(Eigenlob stinkt, aber selten habe ich zeichnerisches Unvermögen in so blumige Worte gefasst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Magogan (22. Februar 2013)

Schrotti, spiel doch Big Rigs: Over the Road Racing ^^ Ist echt ein geiles Game ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Photofiltre war das erste Bildbearbeitungsprogramm, das ich verwendet habe!   

Mago, ich mag keine Raubkopien und kaufen will ich es net.

Sean, ignoriere Wrynn. So wie er das formuliert würde das bedeuten, dass ich was gegen dich hätte.


----------



## Konov (22. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich bin zu 99% auch durch Physik gefallen.
> Probeklausur: 4 Aufgaben, 120 Minuten Zeit. Echte Klausur: 5 Aufgaben, nur noch 105. Alles klar
> 
> Mathe geh ich erst gar nicht hin, das verschiebe ich ins 3. Semester. Jetzt erstmal Zellbio.



Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor 
Willkommen in den Naturwissenschaften.

Wobei ich nicht soviel Mathe machen muss. Aber es reicht um mich zu nerven ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Ich mag Sean! _Der tut Öl in das Feuer gießen, besser als wie mancher andere._



Das will ich sehen, der (dieser Satz ist auch im Perfekt verwendbar) killt doch nur Threads mit seinem Sternchenquatsch


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> killt doch nur Threads mit seinem Sternchenquatsch



*Schaut Flöxchen böse an*
xD


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2013)

Wer einen Freund für's Leben sucht, den man leicht ausbeuten kann:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0072ZWYJ6/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p21_d36_i2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1DQW96KRXK0TE7SHQAVG&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006RD2I18/ref=s9_psimh_gw_p21_d36_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1DQW96KRXK0TE7SHQAVG&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1389517282&pf_rd_i=507846

Und ja, ich würde es in der Öffentlichkeit tragen. Auch wenn ich eher ein Gutsmankostüm bräuchte ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Schaut Flöxchen böse an*
> xD



I love u too <3


----------



## Aun (22. Februar 2013)

boar ne das wird mir zu viel.

i´m out bitches. gudden tach leber, lang nichts mehr voneinander gehört.....


----------



## Konov (23. Februar 2013)

Morgän


----------



## Ol@f (23. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## schneemaus (23. Februar 2013)

Morgähn! Leider kein Training heute, unsere Mitfahrgelegenheit hat gestern Abend abgesagt, sie is krank. Aber macht nix, ich bin nämlich eben auch mit ner Schnupfnase aufgewacht.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen! Nach der 2ten Runde Pennen fühlt man sich doch gleich viel ausgeschlafener. 

Youtube ist interessant. 1 Frage als Kommentar hat mir in weniger als 5 Stunden 20 Emails eingebracht. Sowas kriege ich normalerweise in einem Jahr. ^^

Und ich hab Schei*e bei den Ni No Kuni Videos gebaut und muss jetzt bei allen Videos den Titel ändern. Ohne nen Kommentar hätte ich das nichtmal gemerkt.


----------



## Magogan (23. Februar 2013)

20 E-Mails? So viele bekomme ich pro Tag ^^


----------



## Ogil (23. Februar 2013)

Es kann halt nicht jeder so populaer sein wie Du...


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

ich halt das nach dem Motto: Die bsten Briefe sind keine Briefe. ^^

Hab gerade noch den Nachtschwärmer anaylisiert. Bei den Posts vonn Fakebook könnte man denken, dass sie ne Katze wäre ^^


----------



## Magogan (23. Februar 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Es kann halt nicht jeder so populaer sein wie Du...


Das sind meistens E-Mails von der Uni. Vor allem von unserem Moodle-Forum bekomme ich jedes Mal eine E-Mail, wenn jemand einen Beitrag schreibt. Und von YouTube sind auch welche.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

Das ist bei mir alles auf verschiedene Accounts getrennt. Die Google-Mailadresse ist nur für YT


----------



## Magogan (23. Februar 2013)

Ja, bei mir auch, rufe aber alle mit dem iPhone ab ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

Sowas kauf ich mir net


----------



## Konov (23. Februar 2013)

Na wenn ich alle mail accounts zusammen zähle, krieg ich jeden Tag 100 Emails 

5-10 von der Uni und der Rest verteilt sich auf Spam und sonstige Belanglosigkeiten



Man war das ein scheiss heute... halber meter schnee, gefühlte 10 grad Minus


----------



## Alux (23. Februar 2013)

Ich hab noch nie Spammails bekommen aber im Schnitt sinds bei mir auch 10-5 pro Tag.


----------



## Xidish (23. Februar 2013)

Klar ... 'nen halben Meter Schnee ... 
Nur komisch, daß 'ne Maus noch aus dem Schnee rausgucken kann (zumindest noch) ...^^

Von mir aus kann es mal wieder 1 Meter Schnee geben und unter minus 20°C sein -
wenn es denn mal länger liegen bleiben - und nicht immer so wechselhaft sein würde.


----------



## EspCap (23. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das sind meistens E-Mails von der Uni. Vor allem von unserem Moodle-Forum bekomme ich jedes Mal eine E-Mail, wenn jemand einen Beitrag schreibt. Und von YouTube sind auch welche.



Ich bekomme jede Woche 3-4 Mails zur "Parksituation" 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ist mittlerweile schon ein Running Gag, weil jeder den Namen dieser Frau kennt die immer diese Mails schickt, aber keiner weiß wer das eigentlich ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2013)

Pro Tip: Ihr solltet kein Viagra online kaufen, dann würdet ihr auch keine Mails bekommen


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

Ist das Viagra zumindest bei dir angekommen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2013)

Nope


----------



## Wynn (23. Februar 2013)

Ein Sprecher von Ratiopharm hat nun gegenüber der Nachrichtenagentur AP bestätigt, dass das Unternehmen 2013 einen Viagra®-Ersatz mit Sildenafil auf den Markt bringen will. Die Genehmigung der Europäischen Arzneimittelbehörde (EMEA) erwartet das Unternehmen bis Ende dieses Jahres. Es will unter anderem mit diesem Produkt seinen operativen Gewinn bis zum Jahr 2014 mehr als verdoppeln.

Doch auch wenn das Arzneimittel dann günstiger wird, bleibt es verschreibungspflichtig. Sildenafil ist kein ungefährlicher Wirkstoff und führt eventuell zu Nebenwirkungen wie Kopfschmerzen und Sehstörungen. Die Dosis sollte deshalb immer so klein wie möglich sein. Bei Herzbeschwerden ist Sildenafil überhaupt tabu. Sildenafil erweitert die Gefäße und verstärkt dadurch die Wirkung von blutdrucksenkenden Mitteln, wodurch ein starker Blutdruckabfall droht. Das Medikament darf deshalb nicht zusammen mit Blutdrucksenkern genommen werden.


----------



## Aun (23. Februar 2013)

soll das ein wink mit dem zaunpfahl sein wrynn?


----------



## Wynn (23. Februar 2013)

vieleicht kann er sich auch von seiner krankenkasse die 2 blonden zwillinge von ratiopharm verschreiben lassen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2013)

Ich bin 21, bei mir läufts eigentlich noch sehr gut  Und die Ratiopharm Ischen... urgh.


----------



## Reflox (23. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=me_gnpMTAdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Morgen


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

Na, was geht bei euch grad ab?


----------



## Aun (23. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Na, was geht bei euch grad ab?



nen riesen kater geht ab *urghs*


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

Du immer mit deinen Katzen ^^


----------



## Aun (23. Februar 2013)

der andere kater


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nen riesen kater geht ab *urghs*



dis. 

Gestern meine Freundin verabschiedet, ist jetzt für 3 Wochen in Brisbane, Australien. Sind ma schön 30 Grad Unterschied im Gegensatz zu Hamburg, mhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

Freu dich drauf, dass sie mit lecker Bräune nach Hause kommt ^^


----------



## Wynn (23. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nen riesen kater geht ab *urghs*







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fmM5TpR2xgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aun heute morgen ^^


----------



## Aun (23. Februar 2013)

die katzen sind nciht betrunken, die sind noch unter narkose


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Freu dich drauf, dass sie mit lecker Bräune nach Hause kommt ^^



Die Bräune braucht sie nicht, und die 3 Wochen ohne sie sind auch kacke 

3 WOCHEN.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

Fernsehwerbung für Schönheitschirugien lief gerade. O_o


----------



## Aun (23. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Fernsehwerbung für Schönheitschirugien lief gerade. O_o



das ist ein zeichen schrotti ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> das ist ein zeichen schrotti ^^


Ohne Gutscheine?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Na, was geht bei euch grad ab?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und meinen Priester equipen.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=QrpCN014mS8[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Kshu7owGEI0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Juten Toch!


----------



## Wynn (23. Februar 2013)

http://www.collegehumor.com/article/6872915/les-misrables-recreated-in-just-9-parodies


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2013)

Schaue grad die erste Staffel von Game of Thrones und muss sagen... GEIL.

 Man sieht zwar alle 5 Minuten Brüste und gepimpert wird auch wie am Fließband, aber who cares


----------



## Wynn (23. Februar 2013)

hbo halt ^^

bücher sind besser


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2013)

Muss mal kurz die Snes aufbauen und ein bisschen was ausprobieren. *g*

Drückt mir bitte mal die Daumen   



Edit:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=uOMSbwXIToU[/youtube]



Mal ein bisschen durch die Spielzeugkiste gegrabbelt und nun kann ich folgende Geräte, die ich besitze, aufnehmen:

GameBoy (+ Color & Advance), Snes, GameCube, N64, Wii, PS1, PS2, PS3, XBox, XBox 360, komischer Chinakram und PC   

Die WiiU hab ich noch nicht und den Nintendo DS kann ich nicht aufnehmen, für den hab ich nix passendes. Für die PSP / Vita allerdings schon...


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen


----------



## tonygt (24. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## Konov (24. Februar 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Magogan (24. Februar 2013)

Hallöchen Popöchen ^^

Könnt ihr mal auf Amazon nach vorbestellbaren Artikeln (Zelda: The Wind Waker (Wii U), Sim City, Der Hobbit, ...) suchen, diese anklicken und mal gucken, ob sie bei euch auch im Einkaufswagen landen, obwohl ihr nicht auf "Vorbestellen" geklickt habt? Das passiert nämlich mir des Öfteren ... Sieht man aber erst, wenn man eine andere Amazon-Seite besucht oder die Seite neu lädt - und dann auch nicht immer.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Magogan: Passiert bei mir nicht.


----------



## Magogan (24. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> @Magogan: Passiert bei mir nicht.



Seltsam, kann aber auch Zufall sein, bei mir passiert es auch nicht immer.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2013)

SUP GUUUUUUUUUUUUURLS


----------



## Wynn (24. Februar 2013)

[vimeo]48480871[/vimeo] 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Februar 2013)

lol wenigstens haben die Japaner Spaß.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0WsiBs-PXTM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

Könnt ich doch bloß die Ending Credits als überspringen -.-


----------



## Wynn (24. Februar 2013)

hm ?


----------



## Olliruh (24. Februar 2013)

Paris ist so eine schöne Stadt ! ))9


----------



## Aun (24. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Paris ist so eine schöne Stadt ! ))9



das fand vor 70 jahren auch schon ein arbeitsloser maler ^^ 

(dafür komm ich in die hölle ^^ )


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

Dann kannste ihn 2 Sachen fragen:

1. Wie hat's ihm dort gefallen?

2. Warum rnnt er mit nem Dirty Sánchez rum.


----------



## Aun (24. Februar 2013)

wie ich grad nen übelsten lachflash habe. danke schrotti


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2013)

gern geschehen ^^


----------



## zoizz (24. Februar 2013)

durch zufall über spotify wieder drauf gekommen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CLzBo-RoZVY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



maaan is das geil ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2013)

hi kids


----------



## Olliruh (24. Februar 2013)

Ich bin Adolf,werft den Arm hoch & gebt mir ein Hallo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2013)

NEINNEINNEIN


----------



## Olliruh (24. Februar 2013)

HALLO


----------



## Reflox (24. Februar 2013)

waaas geeeeht?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Februar 2013)

@Kollegah-Diskussion: Xidish hat recht. Eure Musikgeschmäcker in allen Ehren. Aber hört bitte auf, HIER solche Videos zu posten, die Gewalt- und Drogenverherrlichend sind und / oder andere Menschen auf Grund deliriumartiger Selbstüberschätzung "dissen".


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Moin


----------



## floppydrive (25. Februar 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> @Kollegah-Diskussion: Xidish hat recht. Eure Musikgeschmäcker in allen Ehren. Aber hört bitte auf, HIER solche Videos zu posten, die Gewalt- und Drogenverherrlichend sind und / oder andere Menschen auf Grund deliriumartiger Selbstüberschätzung "dissen".


----------



## schneemaus (25. Februar 2013)

Morgähn!

Ich muss heut Mittag zu meiner Ärztin, wenn ich hier ausm Fenster guck und den ganzen Schnee sehe, wird mir ganz schlecht. Die Busse fahrn doch nie und nimmer pünktlich -.-


----------



## Schattendorn (25. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Morgähn!
> 
> Ich muss heut Mittag zu meiner Ärztin, wenn ich hier ausm Fenster guck und den ganzen Schnee sehe, wird mir ganz schlecht. Die Busse fahrn doch nie und nimmer pünktlich -.-


Ohje, dann hoff ich mal, dass du dort heile und in einem Stück ankommst :-)


----------



## LarsW (25. Februar 2013)

Moin.
Boah..ich könnte kotzen.Freitag Nacht gearbeitet,und ein wenig getrunken,und das restliche Wochenende mit der wiederkommende Erkältung verbracht. :/


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Februar 2013)

Morgen

Aus dem Cross country trip ist nun doch ein Ostküsten rundreise trip geworden. eigentlich schade aber was soll man machen wenn sie die fun cars nicht für solche trips zulassen.

für die, die es interessiert:


Spoiler



Route: New York City
Washington DC
Miami
Nashville
evt.
Chicago
Buffalo (Niagara Falls)


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Na toll, ich muss jedes halbe Jahr zum Augenarzt ^^ Wenigstens muss man hier nicht so lange warten ... Da, wo ich früher gewohnt hatte, musste man erstmal eine Dreiviertelstunde zum Augenarzt fahren und dann bis zu 2 Stunden beim Augenarzt warten - obwohl man einen Termin hatte ...

Wie lange musstet ihr schon mal beim Arzt warten? Schreibt's in die Kommentare!

Ich müsste für meine Website noch ein Skript schreiben, das die Videos automatisch von YouTube einbindet, sodass ich sie nicht mehr manuell hinzufügen muss. Ich weiß sogar schon, wie ich es mache, bin aber noch zu faul ...


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Ich musste heute um 6:30 Uhr aufstehen, um pünktlich beim Augenarzt zu sein. Hat nicht geklappt, ich bin um 7:10 Uhr oder so aufgestanden - pünktlich war ich aber trotzdem ^^

Gibt es einen Trick, um morgens richtig auf aus dem Bett zu kommen?


----------



## LarsW (25. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie lange musstet ihr schon mal beim Arzt warten? Schreibt's in die Kommentare!






Magogan schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Trick, um morgens richtig auf aus dem Bett zu kommen?



ALTER!Es ist MONTAG FRÜH!Laber mich nicht voll..


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Auf die Seite geht eh kein Mensch drauf.


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Auf die Seite geht eh kein Mensch drauf.


Doch, ich ... ^^


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich musste heute um 6:30 Uhr aufstehen, um pünktlich beim Augenarzt zu sein. Hat nicht geklappt, ich bin um 7:10 Uhr oder so aufgestanden - pünktlich war ich aber trotzdem ^^
> 
> Gibt es einen Trick, um morgens richtig auf aus dem Bett zu kommen?



Wecker stellen ^^

Nein im Ernst, ich glaube das größte Problem ist immer dieser kleine Funke Wille, den man braucht um aufzustehen.
Bei vielen Leuten kommt der Faktor gewohnheit dazu, wenn sie seit Jahren jeden Tag zur selben Uhrzeit aufstehen, weil sie zur Arbeit gehen.

Der Körper ist ja eine biologische Uhr. Nicht selten ist man exakt auf die Minute zur selben Zeit wach im Bett, weil der Körper darauf "programmiert" ist.
Das ist jedenfalls bei mir so. Ohne witz!!! exakt dieselbe Minute. Z.B. wenn ich nix zutun habe, jetzt in den Semesterferien 9:38 Uhr. ^^

Wenn ich arbeiten muss, 6:44 Uhr. etc.

Ich mach es eigentlich immer so, dass ich aufstehe, mich nen Moment auf die Bettkante setze, und dann kommt der Rest wie von selbst. Es sei denn man hat wirklich schlecht geschlafen, dann kanns auch mal quälender werden und länger dauern.


----------



## Davatar (25. Februar 2013)

Moin!<BR><BR>Um richtig aufzuwachen gibts nichts "Besseres", als nen richtig guten, starke, statischen Elektroschlag. Hab ich grad schmerzhaft gelernt


----------



## PMB (25. Februar 2013)

Deine Innere Uhr möchte ich auch mal haben. Wenn ich keinen Wecker stelle schlafe ich bis in die Puppen. Heute morgen hat mich meine Katze, 10 Min. bevor ich aufstehen musste ,geweckt. Bin trotzdem nochmal ins Bett gekrabbelt. FÜR 10 Min. !! Unfassbar...


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Es ist so dunkel draußen, dass ich Licht anmachen müsste, wäre meine Tastatur nicht beleuchtet ... Und das um 10:30 Uhr ...


----------



## Davatar (25. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es ist so dunkel draußen, dass ich Licht anmachen müsste, wäre meine Tastatur nicht beleuchtet ... Und das um 10:30 Uhr ...


Du sollst doch nicht auf der Tastatur übernachten Mago!


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Kann es eigentlich sein, dass Geräte zum Aufzeichnen irgendwie ausgestorben sind? Videorekorder ist ja klar, aber sonst?


----------



## Davatar (25. Februar 2013)

Für Tonaufnahmen gibts immernoch diese Hand-Aufnahmegeräte mit den Mini-Kassetten. Findest an jeder Ecke. Ansonsten hat ja jeder ein Handy und ne Digicam, da braucht man sonst ja nix mehr.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Videorekorder, nicht Camcorder. Die Dinger, die man früher an den Receiver gestöpselt hat.


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es ist so dunkel draußen, dass ich Licht anmachen müsste, wäre meine Tastatur nicht beleuchtet ... Und das um 10:30 Uhr ...



In was für nem Loch lebst du 
Ich wohne schon sousterrain und hier ist um 10:30 alles hell


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Er wird wohl Fenster aus Eiche oder Kirsch haben


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kann es eigentlich sein, dass Geräte zum Aufzeichnen irgendwie ausgestorben sind? Videorekorder ist ja klar, aber sonst?


Hm ich dachte, dass Festplattenrekorder auch beliebt sind.


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Wrynn *[sup]@ [/sup]Forum2 Minuten zuvorschonmal über eine tv karte nachgedacht da kannste alles aufnehmen und halt später werbung rausschneiden und es dir auf dvd brennen


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Sind mir mittlerweile auch aufgefallen. Leider hab ich nix in meiner Preisklasse gesehen.
@Wrynn: TV-Karte ist keine Option.


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2013)

dann bleibt nix übrig

festplatte zu teuer, videorekorder veraltet, usb video grabber taugen nichts 

es gäbe halt noch camcorder und die smartphones ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Was will ich mit Camcorder und Smartphones? Blöd vorm Fernsehester stehen? 
Theoretisch würde es ein Videorekorder schon tun. Da muss es doch was gescheites geben.


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2013)

aber wie willst das bild vom vhs dann ins inet bringen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Gar nicht oder so, wie ich die SNES aufzeichnen würde ^^

Edit: [programmer]break mit continue verwechselt... [/programmer]


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2013)

kann dir nicht so folgen gerade ^^


----------



## tonygt (25. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> kann dir nicht so folgen gerade ^^



Lass ihn es ist Montag er ist verwirrt.


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

YouTube akzeptiert nicht mal eine E-Mail-Datei. Ich soll die E-Mail als Bild senden ...

Ist sowieso sehr seltsam, bis Folge 50 von GW2 haben die nicht rumgemeckert bei der Monetarisierung, aber bei Folge 51 und 55 tritt auf einmal ein Problem auf (angeblich keine kommerziellen Nutzungsrechte des Bildmaterials). Mir wird ja nicht einmal angezeigt, wer die Rechte für das Bildmaterial haben könnte. Laut GW2-Support darf ich meine Videos aber monetarisieren ... Und die E-Mail von denen habe ich als Beweis dort hingeschickt ^^

Muss ich jetzt bald für jedes Video von GW2 den selben Nachweis versenden? Oo


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

So wie ich es verwendet habe: 
break - ich beende die Schleife
continue - ich mache mit der nächsten Iteration weiter.

http://www.amazon.de/Hama-00042955-AV-Selector-AV-955/dp/B00006JA0C/ref=sr_1_62?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1361788897&sr=1-62
Ich glaub, wenn ich nen Trödelmarkt auf mache, könnte ich so manchem Elektronikhändler Konkurenz machen. ^^


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> So wie ich es verwendet habe:
> break - ich beende die Schleife
> continue - ich mache mit der nächsten Iteration weiter.


Was ist daran jetzt falsch?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Ich habe die Schleife unter einer Bedingung abgebrochen, obwohl ich nur die Iteration überspringen wollte.


----------



## win3ermute (25. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was will ich mit Camcorder und Smartphones? Blöd vorm Fernsehester stehen?
> Theoretisch würde es ein Videorekorder schon tun. Da muss es doch was gescheites geben.



VHS-Recorder gibt es noch vereinzelt neu zu kaufen - nur sind diese Dinger weit hinter dem Qualitätsstand der ehemaligen "VHS-Boliden" zurück. Gebrauchte S-VHS-Recorder von Panasonic oder (baugleich) Blaupunkt gehen in der Bucht für viel zu viel Geld weg; ein Kauf ist bei diesen 20 Jahre alten Geräten auch nicht zu empfehlen, wenn man sie nicht gut erhalten aus dem Bekanntenkreis bekommt. Ohne vorgeschalteten Receiver kannst Du mit den Dingern eh nix mehr aufnehmen, weil das analoge Netz komplett abgeschaltet ist.

Wenn, dann kommt heute nur noch ein HDD-Aufzeichnungsgerät in Frage. Gebrauchte Panasonics sind nicht sooo teuer, haben aber bei älteren Geräten das Manko, daß ebenfalls ein Digital-Receiver vorgeschaltet werden muß. Dementsprechend ist, falls man aufzeichnen möchte, heute ein digitaler HDD-Receiver unumgänglich, die es in den unterschiedlichsten Preisklassen gibt. Da mittlerweile moderne TVs oftmals direkt auf USB aufzeichnen können, ist halt die Frage, was Du Dir vorstellst und investieren möchtest. Der "olle Krempel" ist oftmals nur ein schlechter Kompromiss.


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich habe die Schleife unter einer Bedingung abgebrochen, obwohl ich nur die Iteration überspringen wollte.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> ?



LASSE REDEN ^^

Techniker unter sich


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> LASSE REDEN ^^
> 
> Techniker unter sich



Das verbitt ich mir! An Davatar werde ich wohl kaum rankommen und mich mit Mago auf ein Level zu setzten ist ne Frechheit!


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das verbitt ich mir! An Davatar werde ich wohl kaum rankommen und mich mit Mago auf ein Level zu setzten ist ne Frechheit!



Klingt informatiker besser? oder einfach TECHNIK NERDS?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

[insert absolutly hilarious pun about bicycles]

Bin grad etwas abgelenkt von meinem Job.
Informatiker von mir aus (bei Mago bin ich mir nicht sicher, serious).

Und dieses geradezu inflationär gewordener Wort "nerd" hat für mich jegliche Bedeutung verloren. Heutzutage gilt man schon als Nerd, wenn man den Rechner einschalten kann und nicht so dumm wie ein Meter Feldweg ist...


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> [insert absolutly hilarious pun about bicycles]
> 
> Bin grad etwas abgelenkt von meinem Job.
> Informatiker von mir aus (bei Mago bin ich mir nicht sicher, serious).
> ...



Stimmt... ich benutze das Wort eigentlich auch nur so, wie ich mir einen Nerd vorstelle. Aber eine wirkliche bedeutung hat es nicht bzw. sollte es nicht haben.
Schlimm ist ja diese dating show auf pro7, beauty sucht nerd oder wie das heißt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Kenn die Sendung nicht. Erzähl mal, wie du dir nen Nerd vorstellst. *imaginäres Popcorn holt*


----------



## win3ermute (25. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Heutzutage gilt man schon als Nerd, wenn man den Rechner einschalten kann und nicht so dumm wie ein Meter Feldweg ist...



Hey, es gibt Feldwege, mit denen hab ich stockbesoffen schon verdammt gute Konversationen philosophischer Natur gehabt - und sie sorgten liegend dafür, daß die Welt aufhörte, sich wie wild zu drehen, das unverschämte Mistding...


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Und es gibt Menschen, mit denen du nicht mal solche Gespräche führen könntest, weil bei denen schon die Rübe qualmt, wenn sie irgendwelche Grunzgeräusche von sich geben.


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kenn die Sendung nicht. Erzähl mal, wie du dir nen Nerd vorstellst. *imaginäres Popcorn holt*



Naja ich persönlich hab das Klischee vom schlaksigen Typen mit Brille im Kopf.
Aber wir alle wissen dass das nur ein Klischee ist. Von daher hat die Bezeichnung eigtl überhaupt keine Bedeutung.

Generell sind mir Klischees doch meist ein Dorn im Auge


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kenn die Sendung nicht. Erzähl mal, wie du dir nen Nerd vorstellst. *imaginäres Popcorn holt*



http://www.prosieben.de/tv/beauty-and-the-nerd/


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja ich persönlich hab das Klischee vom schlaksigen Typen mit Brille im Kopf.
> Aber wir alle wissen dass das nur ein Klischee ist. Von daher hat die Bezeichnung eigtl überhaupt keine Bedeutung.
> 
> Generell sind mir Klischees doch meist ein Dorn im Auge



Also ich bin ein 1,90m großer Fettsack ohne Brille.


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Ich bin 1,86 und wiege 81,5 kg ^^ Bin ich deswegen ein Nerd? :O


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Nein, du bist Magogan.


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nein, du bist Magogan.



Word


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Kann sich eigentlich noch jemand an die Zeiten erinnnern, in denen es schlecht war als Nerd bezeichnet zu werden und keiner das sein wollte? Hat sich irgendwie ganz schön geändert.


----------



## Davatar (25. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das verbitt ich mir! An Davatar werde ich wohl kaum rankommen und mich mit Mago auf ein Level zu setzten ist ne Frechheit!


In aktuellen Programmiersprachen ist "continue" heute sowieso verpöhnt


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Ich bin faul und wenn ich daran denke, dass jeder dahergerannte Depp (zumindest im Javaumfeld) meint, er müsse irgendeinen Mist als Doktrine verkauft, indem er es Pattern nennt, dann können mich die Leute eh alle mal. 
Wer wegen einem continue in einer Schleife blöd rummacht, kann mir mal den Hintern mit der Zunge putzen.  Das ist dann das "Use you tongue on my butt, because you annoy me"-Pattern....

Das gilt jetzt aber nur für diese Fanatiker!


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kann sich eigentlich noch jemand an die Zeiten erinnnern, in denen es schlecht war als Nerd bezeichnet zu werden und keiner das sein wollte? Hat sich irgendwie ganz schön geändert.



wenn ich mir unsere gesellschaft so anschaue... ist es immer noch nicht von vorteil.
Aber es hat sich schon verbessert, ein bißchen zumindest.

Weiterhin gilt aber meines wissens nach das Klischee: Nerds kriegen keine Frauen ab, Nerds haben fettige Haare, Nerds tragen Brillen (als Mann uncool), Nerds tun dies und Nerds tun das...

Also insofern... naja

Aber wie gesagt Nerds ist einfach ein ziemliches Unwort
Es kategorisiert ja nur eine imaginäre soziale Gruppe, die wir glauben zu kennen


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Mir gehen nur diese ganzen "Hippster" auf den Keks, die meinen umbedingt "Nerds" sein zu müssen. Und, dass die sich wie die Kanickel vermehren. ^^


----------



## LarsW (25. Februar 2013)

Lebe ich gefährlich!
Erstmal Fifa13 bestellt.. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VzWmGHXaDZk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*THIS!*


----------



## Olliruh (25. Februar 2013)

Was ein scheiß Tag. 
Krank, Bioklausur eher mittelmäßig, Deutsch LK ne 3 geschrieben und mein Handy ist kaputt gegangen... von der einen Sekunde auf die andere Funktioniert der Bildschirm nicht mehr wtf.


----------



## win3ermute (25. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht muntert es Dich ja auf, daß ich Urlaub habe \o/


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Also mich muntert das auf.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Februar 2013)

Naja das mit deutsch & bio ist nicht mal so schlimm aber ich bin ziemlich krank und mein das mein Handy kaputt ist, ist auch extrem schlimm


----------



## Aun (25. Februar 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Vielleicht muntert es Dich ja auf, daß ich Urlaub habe \o/



me 2


----------



## Davatar (25. Februar 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Vielleicht muntert es Dich ja auf, daß ich Urlaub habe \o/


Oder dass ich nächsten Sonntag für 4 Wochen nach Irland in die Ferien fliege \o/


----------



## Aun (25. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Oder dass ich nächsten Sonntag für 4 Wochen nach Irland in die Ferien fliege \o/



ich stell schon mal nen antrag auf ne lebertransplantation  bringst mir was mit?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Oder dass ich nächsten Sonntag für 4 Wochen nach Irland in die Ferien fliege \o/



Nimmste mich mit?


----------



## Olliruh (25. Februar 2013)

BALD GEHTS 4 WOCHEN NACH MURIKA !!


----------



## Xidish (25. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ... und mein Handy ist kaputt gegangen... von der einen Sekunde auf die andere Funktioniert der Bildschirm nicht mehr wtf.


Sowas Ähnliches hatte ich letztens auch.
Allerdings hatte sich mein Smartphone ganz ausgeschaltet und konnte nicht mal per Taste eingeschaltet werden.
Nachdem ich dann aber einfach nur mal den Akku rausnahm und wieder einsetzte, ging alles wieder bestens.

Evtl. hat es ja auch mit Deinem Akku was zu tun.


----------



## Davatar (25. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich stell schon mal nen antrag auf ne lebertransplantation  bringst mir was mit?


Kann Dir ne Ginger/Redhead mitbringen, wenn Du willst 



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nimmste mich mit?


Triff mich am 16. in Dublin, dann ist St. Patricks Day 



Olliruh schrieb:


> BALD GEHTS 4 WOCHEN NACH MURIKA !!


Gz, das wird sicher super! Vergiss bloss die Kamera nicht!


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> BALD GEHTS 4 WOCHEN NACH MURIKA !!



vergess dein gewehr nicht ^^

und es gibt kein schwarz oder vollkornbrot nur weisses brot


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

das pappweich ist


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> BALD GEHTS 4 WOCHEN NACH MURIKA !!



Bring mir FREEDUM mit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> BALD GEHTS 4 WOCHEN NACH MURIKA !!




NIMM MICH MIT FAGGIT D:

Ich bekomm schon die ganzen Fotos von meiner Freundin aus Brisbane zugeschickt, und ich hocke hier bei 0 Grad und Matschwetter... GG


----------



## tonygt (25. Februar 2013)

Und kein gescheites Mineralwasser habe ich zumindest gehört


----------



## Olliruh (25. Februar 2013)

LOL IDC 
I WILL COME BACK WITH A LOT OF DEMOCRAZY FOR YOU FILTHY F**K'S


----------



## Legendary (25. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Was ein scheiß Tag.
> Krank, Bioklausur eher mittelmäßig, Deutsch LK ne 3 geschrieben und mein Handy ist kaputt gegangen... von der einen Sekunde auf die andere Funktioniert der Bildschirm nicht mehr wtf.



Rubbel dir einen, das vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Februar 2013)

LOL BESTER TAG EVER NEUES SAMSUNG S3 ABGESTAUBT YOLO


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> BALD GEHTS 4 WOCHEN NACH MURIKA !!



Veranstalte mal nen Genozid


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Rubbel dir einen, das vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen.



Das Niveau ist wohl gerade im Urlaub ...


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn dem so ist: männliches Geschlechtsorgan!


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist: männliches Geschlechtsorgan!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> [/size]
> Das Niveau ist wohl gerade im Urlaub ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Near, far, wherever you are, I believe that my heart does go on ... *sing*


----------



## Ol@f (25. Februar 2013)

Hui, was ein anstrengender Tag. Unsere Erstis haben AnalysisI geschrieben und ich sollte beim Klausuren korrigieren miteinspringen, weil paar Tutoren krankheitsbedingt ausgefallen sind.  Es war zwar auf freiwilligen Basis, aber der Dozent ist unter anderem Ansprechpartner für ne SHK-Stelle beim Fraunhofer Institut für die ich mich bewerben möchte und da kann das wohl nicht schaden...  Etwa 200 Leute haben mitgeschrieben und die Klausur war für 3h Stunden ausgelegt (mit 4 Seiten handgeschriebenen Hilfsmitteln). Der Schwierigkeitsgrad war dementsprechend sehr hoch. Ergebnis ist auch sehr schlecht ausgefallen. Man brauchte gerade mal 19% um zu bestehen und trotzdem sind 50% durchgefallen. Interessant war, dass der Dozent ganz zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis war und die Nachklausur nicht leichter machen will. Bei mir im Semester sind etwa 25% durchgefallen.

Dafür hab ich wohl nächstes Semester weniger Konkurrenz, wenn ich mich für die Tutorenstelle bewerbe. Man braucht glaub 1.7 oder besser.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Ich bin dafür, dass einer von euch einen Speed Metal Song rapt!

Edit: Mir ist aufgefallen, dass seitdem ich Magogan mit seiner Website nerve, jeden Tag auf seinen Kanal gehe und die Website um zu schauen, ob da was interessantes passiert ist, nur um enttäuscht zu werden.


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Wtf 50% sind durchgefallen, obwohl man nur 19% schaffen musste? Oo

Bei Informatik sind hohe Durchfallquoten ja noch dadurch erklärbar, dass die Studenten sich etwas anderes darunter vorgestellt haben und das sie nicht so sehr interessiert usw. Da brechen auch sehr viele das Studium ab.

Wenn man Mathematik studiert, ist aber eigentlich vorher klar, was auf einen zukommt. Ist auch eigentlich kein Fach, das man macht, wenn man sich nicht ganz sicher ist, ob man es studieren soll. Dafür sind solch hohe Durchfallquoten ganz schön ... äh ... hoch eben ... ^^


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Doppelpost ... Blödes Internet -.- ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Februar 2013)

Frauen...ich darf sie nicht besuchen, weil sie das irgendwie nicht möchte, aber mich kann sie besuchen, von ihr aus. Ich verstehe dieses Geschlecht nicht mehr.


Also Quasi so:

A -x-> B

aber 
A <-- B




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht will sie sich die Wohnung nicht versauen?


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Vielleicht will sie sich die Wohnung nicht versauen?



Kapier ich grad nicht..also was du damit meinst.


----------



## EspCap (25. Februar 2013)

Evtl. hat sie nicht aufgeräumt und will auch nicht aufräumen... kann schon sein.

Ich wüsste lieber warum mich eine Freundin neuerdings nur noch wegdrückt wenn ich sie anrufe, ohne jeglichen (mir bekannten) Grund


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Evtl. hat sie nicht aufgeräumt und will auch nicht aufräumen... kann schon sein.



Also ich glaube nicht das ihre Wohnung unordentlich ist, das wäre nicht ihr Stil ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2013)

Weibchen schrieb:
			
		

> wäh, wäh, wäh! Meine Wohnung ist ach so toll! Wenn er dort ist, hat er eine Grenze überschritten. Wäh, wäh, wäh! Dann sieht er wie ich wohne. Wäh! Wäh! Wäh!


----------



## Ol@f (25. Februar 2013)

Die Rechenaufgaben waren auch schön stark. Beispielsweise: Beweise oder widerlege, dass folgende Integrale existieren:
int sin(x^2) dx, 0 to inf  
int 1/sqrt(sin(x)) dx, -1 to 1
int 1/(x²-1)^0.25, 0 to inf
Sehen auf dem ersten Blick ziemlich trivial aus, sind aber nicht ohne.  Viele wollten halt versuchen die Integrale direkt auszurechnen, was sehr mühselig ist. Zumindeste brauch ich beim ersten Integral komplexe Analysis, ums direkt auszurechnen..


----------



## EspCap (25. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also ich glaube nicht das ihre Wohnung unordentlich ist, das wäre nicht ihr Stil ^^



Eben deswegen will sie ja nicht dass du kommst, weil sie es eben doch ist 



> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Die Rechenaufgaben waren auch schön stark. Beispielsweise: Beweise oder widerlege, dass folgende Integrale existieren:[/font]




Bäh, Beweise. Sieht eigentlich wirklich machbar aus, aber ich versuch's besser gar nicht erst... Mathe wird bei mir definitiv ins 3. Semester verschoben.


----------



## Magogan (25. Februar 2013)

Hmm, keine Ahnung, wie das geht, aber ich studiere ja auch kein Mathe ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Eben deswegen will sie ja nicht dass du kommst, weil sie es eben doch ist



*Schulterzuck* Keine Ahnung. Es bleibt nur die Spekulation.


----------



## Legendary (25. Februar 2013)

Lol, mir ist grad aufgefallen, dass ich mit 5 mehr oder weniger billigen Videos fast so viele Aufrufe hab wie Mago.

Ownd!


----------



## Konov (25. Februar 2013)

ups FALSCHE UHRZEIT


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

moin moin ^^ auf zur arbeit


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

moin


----------



## LarsW (26. Februar 2013)

Moin.
Oh man..gestern von 07:30-21:20 gearbeitet.Hoffentlich wird das heute mal besser!


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Moin.
> Oh man..gestern von 07:30-21:20 gearbeitet.Hoffentlich wird das heute mal besser!



was machst du nochmal? ansonsten würd ich die stadt wechseln, larsh. ich sehs tagtäglich an meiner besten freundin, die macht sich mit der arbeit total kaputt...


----------



## LarsW (26. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> was machst du nochmal? ansonsten würd ich die stadt wechseln, larsh. ich sehs tagtäglich an meiner besten freundin, die macht sich mit der arbeit total kaputt...



Bin gerade in der Ausbildung zum Fotografen,und in vier Monaten fertig.
Jetzt kommt´s auch nicht mehr drauf an.


----------



## Davatar (26. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Egal was heute passiert, ich darf bloss keinen Telefonanruf vom Kunden erhalten. Heute ist der letzte Release bei uns, der auf meiner Arbeit beruht und wenn nichts schief geht, hab ich ab morgen Ferien, ansonsten werden die nächsten 2 Tage übel -.-
Wie dem auch sei. Hier ein Caturday-Post:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...]



Titten und Kätzchen... so macht das Aufstehen spass ^^


----------



## Davatar (26. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Egal was heute passiert, ich darf bloss keinen Telefonanruf vom Kunden erhalten. Heute ist der letzte Release bei uns, der auf meiner Arbeit beruht und wenn nichts schief geht, hab ich ab morgen Ferien, ansonsten werden die nächsten 2 Tage übel -.-


Ich wusste es... -.-


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich wusste es... -.-



Du hast es auch heraufbeschworen. Hättest du nichts gesagt wäre kein Anruf gekommen


----------



## Davatar (26. Februar 2013)




----------



## Wynn (26. Februar 2013)

du hättest auch sagen können die solareruptionen stören meinen telefonempfang bitte rufen sie in 5 min wieder an und dann den stecker beim telefon ziehen ^^


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002MRROO4/

Ist die gut? Schrotti, hast du die zufällig?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Ich verwende keine TV-Karte. Ne TV-Karte würde ich auch nur einbauen, wenn du es wirklich zum Fernsehen verwenden willst. Um Spiele aufzuzeichnen würde ich das nicht nehmen.

Das ist allerdings meine Meinung wegem Aufzeichen. Und ob diese speziell was taugt, weis ich net.


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Na ja, damit kann ich die Sachen dann einfach mit Fraps aufnehmen ^^ Zumindest sollte das so funktionieren.

Edit: Kundenrezensionen lesen = gute Idee. Jetzt weiß ich, welche Kopfhörer ich gleichzeitig kaufen und nicht kaufen soll -.- Die Rezensionen widersprechen sich ...

Was meint ihr, sind die Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? http://www.amazon.de...61881482&sr=8-3 Die Tonqualität muss jetzt nicht so gut sein, nur Rauschen und Störgeräusche sollten nicht vorhanden sein.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Mago, nimm ne richtige Capture Card. Das funzt bei mir viel besser als mit Fraps und je nachdem ist die Baerbeitungssoftware auch schon mit dabei. Es ist auch von Vorteil, wenn du beim Zocken auf den Fernseher schauen kannst.


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Ich kann auch so auf der Leinwand zocken, der PC ist schließlich an den Projektor angeschlossen. Außerdem kann ich so verlustfrei aufnehmen, was mit diesen USB-Capture-Cards nicht geht.


----------



## Wynn (26. Februar 2013)

du könntest auch mit deinem handy das spiel an der leinwand filmen dann sparste dir capture karten


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Das Handy hat sogar 1080p bei der Videoaufnahme ... Aber ich will meinen 2 Zuschauern doch eine gute Qualität bieten ^^


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2013)

BUISNESS MIT JETLAAAAAG


----------



## H2OTest (26. Februar 2013)

Olli macht hier zwar auf Bad Boy, jedoch liegen in seinem Bett Boys


"Unter Berücksichtigung unserer Eignungskriterien und der uns zur Verfügung stehenden
 Ausbildungsplatzkapazitäten können wir Sie für die gewünschte Berufsausbildung leider nicht einstellen."


HUSOS!


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich kann auch so auf der Leinwand zocken, der PC ist schließlich an den Projektor angeschlossen. Außerdem kann ich so verlustfrei aufnehmen, was mit diesen USB-Capture-Cards nicht geht.



Wenn das Ding schon angeschlossen ist, warum willst du dann noch was anderes einbauen? Und warum fragst du mich Sachen, wenn du es eh besser weißt?


----------



## Olliruh (26. Februar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Olli macht hier zwar auf Bad Boy, jedoch liegen in seinem Bett Boys
> 
> 
> "Unter Berücksichtigung unserer Eignungskriterien und der uns zur Verfügung stehenden
> ...



lol du bist unfähig


----------



## win3ermute (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, sind die Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? http://www.amazon.de...61881482&sr=8-3 Die Tonqualität muss jetzt nicht so gut sein, nur Rauschen und Störgeräusche sollten nicht vorhanden sein.



Günstiger Funkkopfhörer und rauschfrei? Wo lebst Du denn?

Kauf dann lieber den hier: Klick mich richtig hart!
Da haste dann auch lange was von.


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

Ich hab heut aus Deutschland per 24 Stunden Service ein 5.1 Creative Sound System geschickt bekommen. Wenn ich nur wüsste warum und von wem.

Edit: Hab mal recherchiert: die Boxen kosten 400 Zacken, ich frag mich langsam echt wer der spendable Gönner ist


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn das Ding schon angeschlossen ist, warum willst du dann noch was anderes einbauen? Und warum fragst du mich Sachen, wenn du es eh besser weißt?


Genau genommen habe ich dich nur gefragt, ob du die auch hast.


----------



## LarsW (26. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich hab heut aus Deutschland per 24 Stunden Service ein 5.1 Creative Sound System geschickt bekommen. Wenn ich nur wüsste warum und von wem.



Wenn du´s nicht brauchst- gib her.


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

Netter Versuch


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, sind die Kopfhörer zu empfehlen? http://www.amazon.de...61881482&sr=8-3 Die Tonqualität muss jetzt nicht so gut sein, nur Rauschen und Störgeräusche sollten nicht vorhanden sein.



Wer ein Mikro für 300 Euro kauft, kann auch ordentliche Kopfhörer kaufen 

http://www.amazon.de/Beyerdynamic-DT-770-Pro-250-Kopfh%C3%B6rer/dp/B0006NL5SM/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1361893692&sr=8-4


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wer ein Mikro für 300 Euro kauft, kann auch ordentliche Kopfhörer kaufen
> 
> http://www.amazon.de...61893692&sr=8-4


Ne, das Geld ist ja für das Mikro draufgegangen ^^


----------



## Konov (26. Februar 2013)

Epic


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2013)

Yo Leuts, habn Pony gemalt, was denkt ihr?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Pony = 0/10


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

schweizer ponyflamer -9000/5

sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus, wenns denn von dir ist


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> schweizer ponyflamer -9000/5



Wenigstens wohne ich nicht in so nem Drecksloch wie Ostdeutschland


----------



## Wynn (26. Februar 2013)

ich finds hübsch gemacht wenn es von dir ist


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v_nHRMGv0yE
Hoihoi!


----------



## Legendary (26. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Wenigstens wohne ich nicht in so nem Drecksloch wie Ostdeutschland



Haha und gleich mal +1.


Schön wie Aun nicht drauf reagiert, austeilen kann er ja immer gut.


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Meint ihr, es reicht, zum Allgemeinmediziner zu gehen? 

Oder eher zum Dermatologen? Oder zum Urologen? Bin mir nicht sicher, wer da zuständig ist ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

erstmal zum hausarzt. ihm schildern was phase ist, und dann überweisung zum urologen. dermatologe ist da eher die falsche wahl, wobei sich die gebiete überschneiden


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wozu sollte ich reflox flamen? wir beide wissen wie wir beide behandeln können. wieso sollte ich es ihm übel nehmen?



Also ich finde deine Posts schon immer sehr verletzend. Ich gehe dann immer in meine Ecke und weine ganz leise


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Februar 2013)

Fragen über Fragen. =)



Zonalar schrieb:


> Yo Leuts, habn Pony gemalt, was denkt ihr?


Das ist echt gut geworden. Weiter so. =D Mehr Ponys!


----------



## Wynn (26. Februar 2013)

mago das ist ein thema für den ns oder für deinen urologen oder allgemein arzt oder wenn es brennt beim wasserlassen oder anschwillt und du fieber bekommst für den notfalldienst im krankenhaus


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Ganz ehrlich ich will sowas auch nicht im Schwärmer haben, der nächste fragt dann ob die Farbe seines Stuhls normal ist.


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

aber dank bloody hab ich ne neue sig


----------



## Wynn (26. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich ich will sowas auch nicht im Schwärmer haben, der nächste fragt dann ob die Farbe seines Stuhls normal ist.



Movie 43 ^^

Viel Mexikanisch essen wenn du es romantisch für sie machen willst XD


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Movie 43 ^^
> 
> Viel Mexikanisch essen wenn du es romantisch für sie machen willst XD



Ey der Film war so ein WTF Film. Vorallem das nach den credits mit dieser Cartoonkatze. Einfach nur wtf.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Februar 2013)

Objektiv betrachtet ist das Thema sehr gut. Ich habe jedenfalls viel Spaß an den Reaktionen. ^^

Sowas sollten wir in unregelmäßigen Abständen wiederholen, das hat echt Potenzial.

Ich meine ich hätte mich auch noch über Ponys unterhalten, aber wenn ihr Penisse lieber habt, bitte.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2013)

Oder Ihr wechselt einfach generell das Thema.


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Oder Ihr wechselt einfach generell das Thema.




Kennst du das, wenn man einfach was sagen muss und nicht anders kann?


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Oder Ihr wechselt einfach generell das Thema.



Leider ist es um meinen Appetit geschehen. Ich bring mal meine durchgeweichten Kornflakes nach unten...


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Kennst du das, wenn man einfach was sagen muss und nicht anders kann?



Das fragst du ausgerechnet mich? ... *g*


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Toll, jetzt hast du mein Fertigessen gelöscht ... Hab Hunger ... ^^

Apropos Essen: Habt ihr schon mal eine heiße Schnitte vernascht? Mir schmeckt mit Käse überbackener Toast ganz gut ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Februar 2013)

Das ist auch komisch, kaum reden wir über Genitalien ist ZAM da. ^^

Naja wenigstens haben wir raus gefunden wie man Reflo den Appetit verdirbt, das ist schon mal was.

Die Keule hol ich jetzt bei jedem Pony Flame raus. Juche. 





> Apropos Essen: Habt ihr schon mal eine heiße Schnitte vernascht? Mir schmeckt mit Käse überbackener Toast ganz gut ^^



Ich bevorzuge "heiße Schnitten" ohne Käse und Toast.

Oh Gott, sind wir schon wieder bei diesem Thema?


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge "heiße Schnitten" ohne Käse und Toast.
> 
> Oh Gott, sind wir schon wieder bei diesem Thema?


Keine Ahnung, ich habe über Essen geredet.


----------



## Wynn (26. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge "heiße Schnitten" ohne Käse und Toast.
> 
> Oh Gott, sind wir schon wieder bei diesem Thema?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Naja wenigstens haben wir raus gefunden wie man Reflo den Appetit verdirbt, das ist schon mal was.
> 
> Die Keule hol ich jetzt bei jedem Pony Flame raus. Juche.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich habe über Essen geredet.



Mago, du solltest besser nichts mehr sagen. Alles was du sagst wendet sich sehr leicht gegen dich.

Ich futter grad das letzte Stück Panettone


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Ich bin unschuldig, wirklich! Bitte tun sie mir nichts, Alux! (Ich wette, du heißt im RL Alex ^^)


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

alux, weihnachten is aber schon vorbei ^^


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin unschuldig, wirklich! Bitte tun sie mir nichts, Alux! (Ich wette, du heißt im RL Alex ^^)



Ja, ist schon hart kreativ mein Nickname xD

Naja inzwischen hab ich schon eine Zeit lang einen anderen der nicht so dekreativ ist.


@Aun: Nobody cares xD


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2013)

ich weiß. ist aber auch lecker das zeug. ich futter heute noch stolle


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0yiZgCILBUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sorry, das muss ich grad einfach teilen.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Sooooo viele Endorphine, danke Bloody


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

So und ab ist die Anfrage an GLS warum ich ohne Grund ein Paket bekomm und was ich mit dem Inhalt machen soll.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> So und ab ist die Anfrage an GLS warum ich ohne Grund ein Paket bekomm und was ich mit dem Inhalt machen soll.



Was issn da feines drin?


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was issn da feines drin?


Irgendwas mit Sound und 5.1 ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Irgendwas mit Sound und 5.1 ^^



Na dann...behalten?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mich heute auf Arbeit dazu entschlossen noch viel mehr Battletoads-Fanboy als sowieso schon zu sein.


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich habe mich heute auf Arbeit dazu entschlossen noch viel mehr Battletoads-Fanboy als sowieso schon zu sein.


Toads? Muss da an Mario denken ^^ Bald mach ich auch Mario Let's Plays  Find die Story so interessant - eine Prinzessin, die von einem Bösewicht entführt wird und der Held wird sie retten


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Toads? Muss da an Mario denken ^^ Bald mach ich auch Mario Let's Plays  Find die Story so interessant - eine Prinzessin, die von einem Bösewicht entführt wird und der Held wird sie retten






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Find die Story so interessant - eine Prinzessin, die von einem Bösewicht entführt wird und der Held wird sie retten



Vorallem ist die so Originell!


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was issn da feines drin?



Das schöne Gerät hier

Das Problem ist nur ich habs weder bestellt und die Adresse des Absenders gehört einer Firma die Komponenten für Luftreinigung erzeugt.


----------



## Wynn (26. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (26. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Das schöne Gerät hier
> 
> Das Problem ist nur ich habs weder bestellt und die Adresse des Absenders gehört einer Firma die Komponenten für Luftreinigung erzeugt.


Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery!

Steht denn wirklich deine Adresse als Empfänger drauf? Vielleicht haben die es ins falsche Land geschickt xD


----------



## Legendary (26. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Das schöne Gerät hier
> 
> Das Problem ist nur ich habs weder bestellt und die Adresse des Absenders gehört einer Firma die Komponenten für Luftreinigung erzeugt.



Boah geil!!


Da sieht sogar mein Teufel System alt gegen aus, das Teil würd ich sofort nehmen.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Das schöne Gerät hier
> 
> Das Problem ist nur ich habs weder bestellt und die Adresse des Absenders gehört einer Firma die Komponenten für Luftreinigung erzeugt.



Behalts, fertig


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ein Fall für Galileo Mystery!
> 
> Steht denn wirklich deine Adresse als Empfänger drauf? Vielleicht haben die es ins falsche Land geschickt xD



Adresse ist korrekt.

@Legendary, wenns keiner zurück will verkauf ichs dir gern, Preis haste ja gesehen


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2013)

Musste gerade an die alte "Maskottchenzeit" denken. Ich fühle mich, als ob ich so gut wie keine Ahnung habe...


----------



## EspCap (26. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> So und ab ist die Anfrage an GLS warum ich ohne Grund ein Paket bekomm und was ich mit dem Inhalt machen soll.



Hast du evtl. eine Amazon Wunschliste? Hat dir das Ding vllt. einfach jemand geschenkt?


----------



## Legendary (26. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hast du evtl. eine Amazon Wunschliste? Hat dir das Ding vllt. einfach jemand geschenkt?


Ein 400 Euro Soundsystem einfach geschenkt?! ALTER ICH WILL SOLCHE FREUNDE!!!!


----------



## Alux (26. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hast du evtl. eine Amazon Wunschliste? Hat dir das Ding vllt. einfach jemand geschenkt?



Ne hab ich nicht, aber falls wer so nett ist nehm ichs gern.


----------



## Zonalar (27. Februar 2013)

Wacht auf ihr Lappen 

Und ich kanns einfach nicht glauben dass ihr leut mir nicht zutraut, sowas zu zeichnen. Natürlich isses von mir Ihr Undankbaren! 
Legit Sauce Link >:[
Also echt...


----------



## Zonalar (27. Februar 2013)

friggin noobish doublepost


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2013)

Was für eine Nacht... kaum geschlafen

Weiß nicht was mir mehr sorgen macht, die Dame die ich abgeschossen hab oder mein geklautes Fahrrad 

Naja gleich erstmal zur Polizei


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Moin




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uyUBuCfg5vA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Morgähn!

Es wird nicht mal richtig hell. Kein Wunder, dass ich depressiv bin, sowas wie Sonne scheint's ja nicht mehr zu geben.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Da fühlt man sich irgendwie so british


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Selbst während meinem Schüleraustausch in England damals gab's mehr Sonne. Dieses ganze Grau KANN doch nur depressiv machen.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Und wenn die Ärzte recht haben, macht es auch noch krank.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Joah, man sollte mehr raus gehen momentan, um nem Vitamin-D-Mangel vorzubeugen. Zu wenig Vitamin D erhöht halt das Risiko für diverse Erkrankungen. Wenn die Sonne schön scheint, braucht man nicht so viel draußen zu sein, um den Spiegel oben zu halten, aber jetzt bei bewölktem Himmel sollte man seinen Hintern schon des öfteren mal aus dem Keller bewegen


----------



## LarsW (27. Februar 2013)

Gestern mir nach´m 10 Stunden Arbeitstag ´nen Sixer Becks gezwiebelt und peinliche,emotionale WhatsApp Nachrichten an ´nen Mädel geschickt.Stark,Lars- Stark!
Männer,ey.


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Ich hab in einem anderen Forum mehrere Frauen angeschrieben und nur eine hat geantwortet  Wollte doch nur ein LPT mit denen machen und vielleicht auch "mehr", wer weiß


----------



## Xidish (27. Februar 2013)

Moin,

wenn dank zu wenig Sonne der Vitamin D Spiegel sinkt - kann man dem auch zusätzlich zum Rausgehen auch entgegensteuern.
Man nehme nur täglich Lebertran zu sich und stellt auch die Ernährung etwas um.


----------



## win3ermute (27. Februar 2013)

Mhm, Marktlücke... Bier mit Vitamin D... spart das 'rausgehen bzw. noch im Tageslicht aufstehen...


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab in einem anderen Forum mehrere Frauen angeschrieben und nur eine hat geantwortet  Wollte doch nur ein LPT mit denen machen und vielleicht auch "mehr", wer weiß



Denkst du nicht, dass das ein wenig "creepy" (sagt man das heutzutage überhaupt noch?) ist, wenn ein Kerl willkürlich irgdenwelche Frauen belästigt?


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Das ist ein Let's Play Forum, da ist es nicht ungewöhnlich, jemanden zu fragen, ob er Interesse an einem LPT hat xD


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Gief me mal den Link. Vielleicht gibt es unter den Let'S Playern ja jemand, der auch mal was außerhalb von Minecraft, FIFA und CoD im MP zocken will.


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

ich glaub das willst du nicht wirklich ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Ach, von mir aus können die Aufnehmen was die wollen. ^^


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Jetzt geht beim Hausarzt keiner ans Telefon -.-


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

wi8e wärs mit einfach mal hingehen?


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Februar 2013)

Das kann nur bedeuten das da jetzt nur noch zombies sind. :-)


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Die haben so doofe Sprechzeiten, wo man einfach so hingehen kann, aber einen Termin bekommt man da nicht wirklich und warten muss man vermutlich auch ewig -.-

Aus diesem Grund hasse ich es, zum Arzt zu gehen. Eine Stunde im Wartezimmer hocken ist doch scheiße -.-

Na ja, ich probiere es mal morgen um 14-15 Uhr.


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

außerdem ist mittwoch und die meisten ärtze machen mittwochs ab mittag dicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2013)

War heute morgen um acht beim Arzt. Musste 10 Minuten warten, dann kam ich dran. Es macht an manchen Tagen wirklich nen Unterschied, ob du um 8 oder um 9 da bist. 

Da ich eh nur so c.a. 2x im Jahr beim Arzt bin, ist warten aber auch net so schlimm


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Ich muss jedes halbe Jahr zum Augenarzt - aber da muss ich wenigstens nicht lange warten ...

Hmm, zum Zahnarzt müsste ich auch mal wieder ... Aber nur zur Vorsorge oder so ^^


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

ich prügel dich gleich zum arzt, dann haste wenigstens nen grund da zu sein, anstatt deines furunkels am pillermann.
fakebook, schnapp dir mago und halt ihn solmnage fest...


----------



## tonygt (27. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich prügel dich gleich zum arzt, dann haste wenigstens nen grund da zu sein, anstatt deines furunkels am pillermann.
> fakebook, schnapp dir mago und halt ihn solmnage fest...



Sagt mir Bescheid wenn er beim Arzt ist ich räum seine Bude in der Zwischenzeit aus. So hat am Ende jeder was von.


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Sehr witzig, Leute ...


----------



## ZAM (27. Februar 2013)




----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

warst du jetzt endlich mal beim arzt?


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> warst du jetzt endlich mal beim arzt?


Nein, die nächste in Frage kommende Sprechzeit ist erst morgen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Pf. Ich war vorhin verabredet, kam bei meinem Hausarzt vorbei und ich muss eh die Woche noch Blut abnehmen lassen. Ich also hin "Kann ich morgen oder übermorgen vorbei kommen?" "Jo, kommen Sie morgen um 8:30." Paff, Sache gegessen.

Man könnte auch einfach früh genug aufstehen und als einer der ersten da sein, da hat man das Problem auch nicht, dass man ewig warten muss.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

oder kurz vor Feierabend einer der letzten. Bei uns klappt beides gut.


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

^ this


----------



## Konov (27. Februar 2013)

harlem shake auf buffed.de


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> oder kurz vor Feierabend einer der letzten. Bei uns klappt beides gut.



Also das geht bei meinem Hausarzt gar nicht. Da rennen die dem die Bude ein. Vorzugsweise Rentner und Leute, die den ganzen Tag eh nichts zu tun hätten. Ich war ein Mal nach der Arbeit da - nie wieder.


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Pf. Ich war vorhin verabredet, kam bei meinem Hausarzt vorbei und ich muss eh die Woche noch Blut abnehmen lassen. Ich also hin "Kann ich morgen oder übermorgen vorbei kommen?" "Jo, kommen Sie morgen um 8:30." Paff, Sache gegessen.
> 
> Man könnte auch einfach früh genug aufstehen und als einer der ersten da sein, da hat man das Problem auch nicht, dass man ewig warten muss.


Das Problem ist, dass ich da zur Uni muss wegen Prüfungen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Deswegen auch der Zusatz, dass es bei uns so klappt ^^


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Schreibst du jeden Tag Prüfungen? oO


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Nö, aber jeder braucht ne Ausrede


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Schreibst du jeden Tag Prüfungen? oO


Nein, aber morgen und übermorgen.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Und da hätte man ja nicht heute morgen hingehen können...


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

War Z is back..


----------



## Xidish (27. Februar 2013)

Mago, wieso bist Du hier die ganze Zeit on - anstatt zu Arzt zu gehen?
Du wärst wahrscheinlich schon längst wieder zuhause.

Tu mir bitte einen Gefallen:
Frag nicht erst, wenn Du doch nicht auf die Antworten reagierst.
Und schreibe vor allem keine Mädels zwecks Partnerschaft an, solange Du nicht weißt, was Du hast! 

Und nun geh zum Arzt oder ruf wenigstens an!
Daß die nicht immer gleich abheben, liegt wohl nicht daran, daß sie nix zu tun hätten.
Wenn es für Dich dringlich ist, versuchst Du es ebend imer wieder.

*ps.* Kommt mir hier irgendwie gerade wie Dr.Sommer vor. 

Schluss!


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Mago, wieso bist Du hier die ganze Zeit on - anstatt zu Arzt zu gehen?
> Du wärst wahrscheinlich schon längst wieder zuhause.
> 
> Tu mir bitte einen Gefallen:
> ...


Ich habe doch bereits erwähnt, dass ich bei dem Arzt nur zu ganz bestimmten Zeiten dran komme. Und die nächste Möglichkeit ist eben erst morgen Nachmittag ^^ Gibt zwar noch andere Ärzte, aber das ist mein Hausarzt ...


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2013)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig!


----------



## Xidish (27. Februar 2013)

@ Magogan

Du hast nur erwähnt, daß Du nicht warten möchtest.

Und in meinem ganzen Leben habe ich es noch nicht erlebt, daß ich nicht während der Sprechzeiten dazwischen geschoben werde.
Feste Zeiten habe ich nur durch die Sprechzeiten oder per Termin, den Du ja aber nicht hast.
Dann steht man einfach um 8 Uhr (die meisten machen da auf) beim Arzt auf der Matte und wartet eben und schiebt nicht.
Abundzu kommt man ja trotz ohne Termin recht schnell dran. 

Musst Du aber wissen.

*ps.*
Ohne Termin musst Du morgen genauso warten, wie Du es heute hättest müssen.


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2013)

Warum nutzt Du eigentlich Comic Sans als Schriftart Xidish? Das liest sich nicht sehr angenehm...


----------



## LarsW (27. Februar 2013)

Warum bekomme ich eigentlich bei Comic Sans grundlegend einen Würgereiz?
Ich sollte mal damit zum Arzt..

Verdammt,Davatar!Sei nicht so schnell!


----------



## Reflox (27. Februar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Warum bekomme ich eigentlich bei Comic Sans grundlegend einen Würgereiz?
> Ich sollte mal damit zum Arzt..



Das ist eine natürliche Abbwehrreaktion des Körpers. Darum sollte man seine Texte nie zu lange lesen, davon bekommt man Schlaganfälle und Hirnblutungen. Wobei das nicht immer vom Comic Sans kommt.


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Warum bekomme ich eigentlich bei Comic Sans grundlegend einen Würgereiz?
> Ich sollte mal damit zum Arzt..
> 
> Verdammt,Davatar!Sei nicht so schnell!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (27. Februar 2013)

Hm ich mag diese Schrift, habe auch keine Probleme, sie zu lesen.
Ich kann es aber auch lassen.


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Und in meinem ganzen Leben habe ich es noch nicht erlebt, daß ich nicht während der Sprechzeiten dazwischen geschoben werde.


Ja, aber ich hab das schon probiert, da wird einem nur gesagt, dass man zu diesen Intensiv-Sprechzeiten kommen soll oder wie die das nennen ...

Comic Sans sieht bei Zahlen gar nicht so schlecht aus: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 0

Verwende ich auch für meine Thumbnails, glaube ich ^^


----------



## Xidish (27. Februar 2013)

Intensiv-Sprechzeiten (was auch immer das sein soll^^) hin oder her.
Entweder der Arzt hat auf oder zu oder/und ich habe ein gesundheitliches Problem!
Ich bin dann so frech, gehe einfach hin und lass mich nicht abwimmeln.

Über Telefon sagen sie eh viel.
Anders ist es, wenn Du mit Deinem Problem denen gegenüber stehst.


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Intensiv-Sprechzeiten (was auch immer das sein soll^^) hin oder her.
> Entweder der Arzt hat auf oder zu oder/und ich habe ein gesundheitliches Problem!
> Ich bin dann so frech und gehe einfach hin und lass mich nicht abwimmeln.
> 
> ...


Ich war damals ja da und hab gefragt, ob ich rankommen kann, aber man hat mich wieder nach Hause geschickt.


----------



## Xidish (27. Februar 2013)

Ooh, gleich kommt ein Diktat**.
ZAM, Du weißt aber schon, daß ich Diktate seit 30 Jahren nicht mehr geschrieben habe, oder?


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Einst verwandelte ein Mädchen mit nem Schwanz sich in ein Schweeeiiiiin!


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Einst verwandelte ein Mädchen mit nem Schwanz sich in ein Schweeeiiiiin!



Rule#34


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Ja, ja, ja hier komm ich und rette dich!


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

Rule #31!

hups falsche urzeit


----------



## Arosk (27. Februar 2013)

OK, Crysis läuft ja weit besser als ich dachte 

Alles auf Sehr hoch mit FXAA. Sobald ich MSAA 8x anmache, sinkts auf 10 FPS 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Einst verwandelte ein *Mädchen *mit nem *Schwanz *sich in ein Schweeeiiiiin!






Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ja, ja, ja *hier komm ich* und rette dich!



^^


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Und, alle noch glücklich?


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2013)

nö

morgen zahnarzt termin mag nicht hin weil wieder aua und heute wieder kopfweh


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

du olle mimose


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und, alle noch glücklich?


Nein, ich muss irgendwie für die Klausur lernen, hab aber keine Ahnung, was ich alles wissen muss und ob ich überhaupt zur Klausur zugelassen bin, weil bei der Prüfungsanmeldung wieder nur "AN" statt "ZU" steht -.-


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Da bin ich wieder. Schön nochmal eingepennt


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Die Aufzeichnungen der ausgefallenen Vorlesungen sind auch nicht verfügbar, weil der Server nicht erreichbar ist. Ganz toll.


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2013)

wb


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Von allen Schneemäusen, die hier im Forum posten und Schneemaus heißen, ist mir Schneemaus am liebsten.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Man könnte wegen der Zulassung zur Prüfung auch einfach mal anrufen...

Und heute erst nach den Aufzeichnungen zu suchen, die man für ne Klausur, die man morgen oder übermorgen schreibt, braucht... Ich sag lieber nichts dazu.

Übrigens hat unsere Bio-LK-Lehrerin mal gemeint, wir sollen 24 Stunden vor ner Prüfung nicht mehr lernen. Ich hab mich ein einziges Mal dran gehalten - und 15 Punkte in ner Genetik-Kursarbeit geschrieben. Die einzige 15-Punkte-Kursarbeit im ganzen LK. Es bringt nämlich eh nix mehr, jetzt noch für morgen zu lernen, der Stoff setzt sich nicht so gut fest und es macht einen psychisch eher fertig. Aber wenn man natürlich vorher nur LPs gemacht und nicht gelernt hat...


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

für den post gibts doch glatt mal nen like, schneemaus


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Merci 

Und Schrotti: Kann es vielleicht, nur eventuell, ganz dezent und nur ein kleines bisschen daran liegen, dass ich die einzige schneemaus hier bin? Und ich werde klein geschrieben


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Du bist mir trotzdem sympatisch. 

Edit: Wenn ich mir so anschaue, was die Leute hier alles studieren, komm ich mir mit meiner Informatik irgendwie dumm vor...


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

wieso? soviele extraordinäre studiengänge sind doch garnicht dabei


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Eben. Studiert ja keiner sowas wie Eurythmie.






Den würd ich auch ziemlich auslachen


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Ich würde keinen Meter Feldweg auf deren Gebiete hinkriegen. Außer Mago, der ist ne Pfeife.
Mein Bruder hat seit kurzem sein Physikstudium hinter sich.


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Eben. Studiert ja keiner sowas wie Eurythmie.
> 
> Den würd ich auch ziemlich auslachen



dafür gibts ja wirjlich studiengänge o0

http://www.studieren-im-netz.org/studiengaenge/studium-832-eurythmie


----------



## Xidish (27. Februar 2013)

@ schneemaus

Dafür gebe ich auch ma +1.
Was Du da sagtest, ist sowas von wahr, denke ich. 

*edit:* S  (sorry)


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2013)

> *Du suchst nach einer Alternative zum Eurythmie-Studium?*
> Folgende Studiengänge könnten für dich interessant sein:
> 
> 
> Blasinstrumente


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Schneemaus, ich schreib dich groß, weil du eine der ganz großen Persönlichkeiten hier im Forum bist!
(Mal schauen ob's funktioniert.)


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcLaI_NuW0M


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

oh bitte nicht wrynn 

und ich habs wieder angeklickt....


----------



## LarsW (27. Februar 2013)

Kaum ist eine Frau am Start,geht das Pimmelfechten los..Herr Gott,Männer!REIßT EUCH ZUSAMMEN!


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Kaum ist eine Frau am Start,geht das Pimmelfechten los..Herr Gott,Männer!REIßT EUCH ZUSAMMEN!



reg dich ab genosse lars, schrotti macht hier ne soloshow vorm spiegel


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

???
Edit: Verkrüppelt sich selbst um verzweifelt Krankenschwestern anzubaggern und dreht dann hol wegen nix...
Edit 2: Auf mehrfachen Wunsch der Forenbeteiligten werde ich Schneemaus nur noch wie Dreck behandeln. In allen anderen Fällen darf man sich hier als Triebtäter darstellen lassen...


----------



## Xidish (27. Februar 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Kaum ist ....


Du mußt nicht immer von Dir ausgehen!


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Außer Mago, der ist ne Pfeife.


Ich studiere aber auch Informatik. Abgesehen davon kann ich nicht einmal pfeifen Oo

Und ich suche nicht meine Aufzeichnungen, sondern ich wollte die Video-Aufzeichnungen der ausgefallenen Vorlesungen gucken, die aber seit einigen Tagen oder so nicht verfügbar sind.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Bei uns gibt es nichtmal Aufzeichnungen. Wir lernen mit Skripten und Notizen.


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es nichtmal Aufzeichnungen. Wir lernen mit Skripten und Notizen.


Die Aufzeichnungen gab es auch nur, weil die Vorlesungen ausgefallen sind. Ist nur scheiße, wenn der Server nicht erreichbar ist -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Für den Fall haben wir auch keine Videos.


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Für den Fall haben wir auch keine Videos.


Wir normalerweise auch nicht. Aber wenn es doch welche gibt, ist das doch scheiße, wenn die nicht verfügbar sind -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Oder man schaut sich den Stoff an


----------



## Davatar (27. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Oder man schaut sich den Stoff an





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

awwww motschekiepchen


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

Ich bin in Schrottinators Signatur! Unglaublich Oo xD


----------



## LarsW (27. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> reg dich ab genosse lars, schrotti macht hier ne soloshow vorm spiegel



Da bin ich aber froh!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2013)

*EA planning microtransactions for &#8220;all of our games&#8221;*



> [font="arial, verdana, sans-serif"]"The next and much bigger piece [of the business] is microtransactions within games," Jorgensen said. "And so to the extent that &#8230; we're building into all of our games the ability to pay for things along the way, either to get to a higher level to buy a new character, to buy a truck, a gun, whatever it might be, and consumers are enjoying and embracing that way of the business."[/font]



http://www.pcgamer.c...l-of-our-games/

Toll, der ich mir jetzt in FIFA die Spieler mit Echtgeld kaufen ? GG EA GG


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> *EA planning microtransactions for “all of our games”*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich warte dann gespannt auf den Moment in dem virtuelle Spieler höher gehandelt werden, als Echte.

Okay, das dürfte, zugegeben, etwas dauern.


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2013)

das war ea abzieht geht ja nur teilweise weil die konsolen zocker sich alles gefallen lassen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> dafür gibts ja wirjlich studiengänge o0
> 
> http://www.studieren...m-832-eurythmie



Klar gibt's das, denkste, ich denk mir das aus? 



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Schneemaus, ich schreib dich groß, weil du eine der ganz großen Persönlichkeiten hier im Forum bist!
> (Mal schauen ob's funktioniert.)



Das mag sein, trotzdem werd ich klein geschrieben  Immer schön bescheiden bleiben und so.



Schrottinator schrieb:


> ???
> Edit: Verkrüppelt sich selbst um verzweifelt Krankenschwestern anzubaggern und dreht dann hol wegen nix...
> Edit 2: Auf mehrfachen Wunsch der Forenbeteiligten werde ich Schneemaus nur noch wie Dreck behandeln. In allen anderen Fällen darf man sich hier als Triebtäter darstellen lassen...



#Aufschrei!!!


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin in Schrottinators Signatur! Unglaublich Oo xD



Ich habe mir sogar was dabei gedacht...


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich habe mir sogar was dabei gedacht...



und ich denke das gedachte kommt beim denkenden nicht an, da seine gedanken zu wirr sind.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Wenn du denkst, du denkst, dann denkst du nur, du denkst und so 

Eben mal was zu Essen bestellt, ich sollte wirklich mal wieder mehr kochen


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wenn du denkst, du denkst, dann denkst du nur, du denkst und so
> 
> Eben mal was zu Essen bestellt, ich sollte wirklich mal wieder mehr kochen



huehuehue 

wie wärs mit nudeln machen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Neeeee, keine Lust auf Nudeln. Außerdem müsst ich erst einkaufen gehen und ich bin eh in knatschiger Stimmung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wie wärs mit nudeln machen ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BO3YFI3xaps

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und ich denke das gedachte kommt beim denkenden nicht an, da seine gedanken zu wirr sind.


Wenn der, von dem du denkst, dass er der Denkende ist, der selbe Denkende ist, wie der denkende, an den ich denke, dann ist der denkende garantiert nicht am Denken, da jener "Denker" nie denkt...


(Groß- und Kleinschreibung bewusst so)


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

iwie seh ich demnächst köpfe rauchen ^^ 

Wir denken hierbei beide an den selben Denkenden. Wobei ich denke dass kaum einer daran denkt auf welchen nicht denkenden Denker wir anspielen.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Also ich hab meinen Spaß daran.


----------



## iShock (27. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_w17UviAL58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

yeah fresh dumbledore! greatest motherf*cking rapper of germany!


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Yay, schon fast 50 Likes für die Roller Derby Mainz Seite <3 Liken und Teilen und so


----------



## tonygt (27. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> iwie seh ich demnächst köpfe rauchen ^^
> 
> Wir denken hierbei beide an den selben Denkenden. Wobei ich denke dass kaum einer daran denkt auf welchen nicht denkenden Denker wir anspielen.



Ich denke das sogar der Denkende an den ihr denkt, denkt das ihr über denkt und das sich neues ausdenkt, wie er so tun kann als ob er nicht denkt.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ich denke*,* das*s* sogar der Denkende*,* an den ihr denkt, denkt*,* das*s* ihr über *ihn* denkt, und *das* *sich* *[et]*was neues ausdenkt*,(?)* wie er so tun kann*,(?)* als ob er nicht denkt.



Der Gedanke kam mir auch grad.


----------



## tonygt (27. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der Gedanke kam mir auch grad.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (27. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Neeeee, keine Lust auf Nudeln.


Woran ich da wieder denke ...


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Woran ich da wieder denke ...



An deine Nudel?


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

Ich behaupte ja die Kognitive Dissonanz des Denkenden verhält sich konträr zur Überzeugung und ist somit bar jeder Rechtfertigung.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Ich behaupte ja die Kognitive Dissonanz des Denkenden verhält sich konträr zur Überzeugung und ist somit bar jeder Rechtfertigung.



Stell den Duden zurück unter die Kommode, sonst flieg der Fernseher um und du kannst kein RTL 2 mehr schauen!


----------



## Aun (27. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> An deine Nudel?




immer dieser bittere sarkasmus 




Schrottinator schrieb:


> Stell den Duden zurück unter die Kommode, sonst flieg der Fernseher um und du kannst kein RTL 2 mehr schauen!



aber der satz ist mir beim gang zum klo eingefallen, ich fand ihn so toll


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Die Shoutbox hat ein Log ;-)


----------



## tonygt (27. Februar 2013)

Oh cool das neue Assassins Creed wird möglicherweise nen Piraten Creed. Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrh mehr Schiffs Simulator


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte das geht immer weiter in Richtung Zukunft? Ist der Ort der Handlung dann Somalia oder was?


----------



## tonygt (27. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich dachte das geht immer weiter in Richtung Zukunft? Ist der Ort der Handlung dann Somalia oder was?



Ist nur ne Vermutung weil irgendwo nen Screenshot aufgetaucht ist



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Februar 2013)

Hab mit Teil 2 aufgehört, sie sollten sich mal wieder darauf besinnen ne gute Story zu schaffen und das ding nicht jedes Jahr rausbringen.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

Oh ja! Assassins Creed 1 wurde ja auch für die großartige und vor allem auch schlüssige Story hoch gelobt von Presse und Fans!


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Und die 50 Likes überschritten. Damit dürfte meine Seite bei Facebook ja schon mehr Abonennten haben als Mago und seine Nudel :>

Edit: Ach nee, er hat ja 71. Na, die knack ich heut Abend locker noch und dabei hab ich nur ein paar Nachrichten verschickt und zwei Sachen gepostet


----------



## Alux (27. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Oh cool das neue Assassins Creed wird möglicherweise nen Piraten Creed. Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrh mehr Schiffs Simulator



War der Plan nicht so eine Umfrage zu machen, verschiedene Schauplätze der Handlung zur Auswahl zu geben und die mit den WENIGSTEN Stimmen wird es dann, damit etwas kommt womit die Fans nicht gerechnet haben?


----------



## tonygt (27. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> War der Plan nicht so eine Umfrage zu machen, verschiedene Schauplätze der Handlung zur Auswahl zu geben und die mit den WENIGSTEN Stimmen wird es dann, damit etwas kommt womit die Fans nicht gerechnet haben?



Möglich hab ich nix von gehört ^^. Heisst aber nicht das es net stattgefunden hat


----------



## Reflox (27. Februar 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Oh cool das neue Assassins Creed wird möglicherweise nen Piraten Creed. Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrh mehr Schiffs Simulator







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Derby Love!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Februar 2013)

Aber aber...

die Schiffssimulation war doch das beste an AC3 :O


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Februar 2013)

Hallöle! *Das Schneemaus in einen Sack pack*


----------



## schneemaus (27. Februar 2013)

Das glaubst aber auch nur du, dass du es schaffst, mich in nen Sack zu packen.

Außerdem werd ich immer noch klein geschrieben xP


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Februar 2013)

Mimimimimi! *Die Arme verschränk und grummel*


----------



## Wynn (27. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Februar 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wt_5JSfoB6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Februar 2013)

So, Hero Kampagne von Sonic Adventure 2 durch. Und auf in die nächste!


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Guten Morgen



Moin!


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2013)

Moinmoin!

Heute ist das Ende der Sklaverei!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)




----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2013)

ein ninja, den man sieht, ist kein ninja !


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Ist ja auch ein Smiley 
Edit: Warum schauen sich dann so viele "Leute" Naruto an?


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Muss gleich zum Arzt, warte aber auch auf gleich 3 DHL-Pakete ...


----------



## Doofkatze (28. Februar 2013)

Wenn man sehr häufig hört, das man offensichtlich zu viel trinkt, gibts dafür 3 Erklärungen:

- Man hat viele gute Freunde, die es ernst mit einem meinen und das Alkoholproblem darstellen wollen
- Man ist alleine, leidet aber unter schwerster Shizophrenie
- Die Toilettenfrau hat einen äußerst merkwürdigen Fetisch und führt Bücher bzw. Highscorelisten


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> - Die Toilettenfrau hat einen äußerst merkwürdigen Fetisch und führt Bücher bzw. Highscorelisten



^ wtf. made my day. hmmm nachher erstmal ne runde pub nach der arbeit ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Muss gleich zum Arzt, warte aber auch auf gleich 3 DHL-Pakete ...



Du Ärmster musst dich zwischen Paketen und deinem Penis entscheiden!


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du Ärmster musst dich zwischen Paketen und deinem Penis entscheiden!



Warum nicht beides ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WhwbxEfy7fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Sein Post ließt sich wie ein Konflikt


----------



## schneemaus (28. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (28. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du Ärmster musst dich zwischen Paketen und deinem  Besten entscheiden!


Ich meine, ich weiß jetzt schon, wie das ausgeht.
Weil Warten beim Arzt ist dööfer.


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2013)

ach son quark ^^
"tach frau doktor, hab da son furunkel am piephahn. ist es sehr schlimm?" -
"ja mei ist der putzig, wie heißt er denn?"


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hattest unfall beim rollerderby ?


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ach son quark ^^
> "tach frau doktor, hab da son furunkel am piephahn. ist es sehr schlimm?" -
> "ja mei ist der putzig, wie heißt er denn?"





			
				Magogan schrieb:
			
		

> Das Furunkel oder das kurze Ding, an dem es Dran hängt?


----------



## Legendary (28. Februar 2013)

Und da soll mal einer noch jemals sagen, ich wäre böse zu ihm wenn ich diese Kommentare hier lese!   

Lasst mich endlich mitmachen mensch!!


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> hattest unfall beim rollerderby ?



kommt davon, wenn man rollerball spielt ^^

legendary wir ham freien eintritt ^^ nur vorsichtig beim posten


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

@Legendary: Naja, es scheint okay zu sein, wenn die Mods mitmachen und ein Report nix bringt.


----------



## schneemaus (28. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> hattest unfall beim rollerderby ?



Ne, das is aus Whip it, nem Film dazu. Das schlimmste, was ich bis jetzt hatte, war Aua am Steißbein, weil ich ganz blöde ins Schludern kam, um jemandem auszuweichen und statt wie standardmäßig nach vorne auf die geschützten Knie zu fallen, bin ich nach hinten gefallen. Resultat waren ein verstauchtes Handgelenk und ne leichte Steißbeinprellung - was soll's 

Und @Aun: das heißt Roller Derby, nicht Roller Ball. Es gibt keinen Ball.


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2013)

püh schneemaus.....
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rollerball_%281975%29

viel besser


----------



## schneemaus (28. Februar 2013)

Die Seite existiert nicht. Und es gibt nichts Besseres als Roller Derby! <3


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Na toll, erst bekomme ich eine Überweisung und die falsche Adresse vom Chirurgen, dann muss ich erstmal den Chirurgen suchen, finde keinen Parkplatz, muss einen Kilometer laufen und nun noch ca. eine Stunde hier warten - und das alles wegen etwas so Kleinem ...


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2013)

wieso bist du beim chirurgen? oO für sowas ist urologe bzw dermathologe zuständig


----------



## Legendary (28. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> und das alles wegen etwas so Kleinem ...


Made my day!


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wieso bist du beim chirurgen? oO für sowas ist urologe bzw dermathologe zuständig


Das musst du den fragen, der mir die Überweisung ausgestellt hat, ohne dass er sich das Problem überhaupt angesehen hat ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wieso bist du beim chirurgen? oO für sowas ist urologe bzw dermathologe zuständig



Er muss ab.


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2013)

Sooooo Leute, das war mein letzter Arbeitstag in dieser Firma hier. Ich geh gleich was trinken und danach hab ich Urlaub. Daher sehn wir uns frühstens im April wieder. Bis dahin alles Gute Euch allen! Schaut drauf, dass das Board noch steht, wenn ich zurückkomme


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2013)

du hast zuhause kein internet ?

und schneemaus er meint





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZClY7p4hdpY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2013)

nein den crapfilm mein ich nicht! ich mein das obercoole original


----------



## Davatar (28. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> du hast zuhause kein internet ?


Doch, aber morgen schlaf ich den ganzen Tag wiedermal richtig aus, am Samstag geh ich snowboarden und am Montag flieg ich nach Irland in die Ferien für die nächsten paar Wochen.


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Er muss ab.


Ne, es ist tatsächlich nur ein Pickel ... Und deswegen solch ein Stress xD


----------



## ZAM (28. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte eigentlich das Thema wäre beendet.


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich das Thema wäre beendet.


Die anderen fangen immer wieder damit an! xD

Ich muss meine 3 DHL-Pakete morgen von der Post abholen, ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich alle 3 werde tragen können und ob das Mikrofonstativ ins Auto passt, hmm ...


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die anderen fangen immer wieder damit an! xD
> 
> Ich muss meine 3 DHL-Pakete morgen von der Post abholen, ich weiß nur nicht, ob ich alle 3 werde tragen können und ob das Mikrofonstativ ins Auto passt, hmm ...



Was für einen Wagen hast du? Normalerweise sollte das problemlos gehen. Vor allem da die zusammenklappbar sind.


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was für einen Wagen hast du? Normalerweise sollte das problemlos gehen. Vor allem da die zusammenklappbar sind.


Einen 3er BMW (E46 325 Ci Coupé), weißt du das denn nicht? Da reitet doch dauernd irgendwer drauf rum ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Also wenn du da die Pakete net reinkriegst, solltest du es mal mit geöffneten Türen probieren ^^


----------



## Reflox (28. Februar 2013)

Ich find BMWs hässlich >.>


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Februar 2013)

Komm ich nach Hause, ist das Internet weg. Irgendwie ist meine Schwester zu blöd den Router zu reseten    

Naja, ich geh jetzt erstmal nen Seat Leon gucken.


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich find BMWs hässlich >.>


Alter ich mach dich messer ey! Nix gegen BMW ja ... Meine Brüder haben auch alle nen BMW ey ...

Das ist irgendwie klischeehaft ^^


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2013)

du bist klischeehaft


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> du bist klischeehaft


Ich frage mich nur, welches Klischee ich erfüllen soll ^^


----------



## Olliruh (28. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich nur, welches Klischee ich erfüllen soll ^^



Das des erfolglosen Internettrolls


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Pakete sind doch angekommen^^ Der Typ ist ein zweites Mal vorbeigekommen ...

Das eine Paket ist ca. 1,70m lang Oo


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das eine Paket ist ca. 1,70m lang Oo



Hast dir jetzt ne Frau aus Russland bestellt?


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hast dir jetzt ne Frau aus Russland bestellt?



ich brech zusammen....


----------



## Legendary (28. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hast dir jetzt ne Frau aus Russland bestellt?



+1


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hast dir jetzt ne Frau aus Russland bestellt?



aber die sind im unterhalt ziemlich teuer


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Er hat ja die Kohle. ^^


----------



## Aun (28. Februar 2013)

ich dacht die geht für elektronisches spielzeug drauf?


----------



## Reflox (28. Februar 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das des erfolglosen Internettrolls



Dankeschön.

Ich will nur n japanisches Auto. Diese Hässlichkeiten aus EU und US sind einfach zum kotzen.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will nur n japanisches Auto. Diese Hässlichkeiten aus EU und US sind einfach zum kotzen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Februar 2013)

So muss das!


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Muss man zumindest im Parkhaus net lange suchen ^^


----------



## Legendary (28. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will nur n japanisches Auto. Diese Hässlichkeiten aus EU und US sind einfach zum kotzen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja sind unglaublich hässliche Autos, wirklich!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Februar 2013)

Juten Toch.
Morgen werd ich 19 Jahre alt. Ich weiss noch nicht wie ich das finden soll.


----------



## Reflox (28. Februar 2013)

Ford geht noch


----------



## Noxiel (28. Februar 2013)

Solange du die letzten Eierschalen hinterm Ohr findest ist alles in bester Ordnung sean.


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich will nur n japanisches Auto. Diese Hässlichkeiten aus EU und US sind einfach zum kotzen.



Ich hab gute Kontakte bei Mazda

Naja ich persönlich find die besten Autos waren Toyotas wie sie für Europa noch in Japan gefertigt wurden, inzwischen wird der europäische Raum ja über Great Britain versorgt und man merkt da schon einen Qualitätsverlust.

WUHUUUUUUU BITCHES!!

Die geilen Boxen die gekommen sind waren von nem Gewinnspiel von Anfang Jänner und man hat vergessen das Briefchen mit Herzlichen Glückwunsch und so beizupacken (und ich hatte das GW vergessen  ). Mega geile Boxen aufbau!!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Februar 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Solange du die letzten Eierschalen hinterm Ohr findest ist alles in bester Ordnung sean.



Näääää...die sind schon lange weg.

Mag jemand mit mir morgen tauschen? Kuchen Geld und Geschenke? Hab ich irgendwie keine Lust drauf.


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2013)

hier ^^

ich wär gern nochmal 19 und frisch und voller kraft ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> hier ^^
> 
> ich wär gern nochmal 19 und frisch und voller kraft ^^



Frisch und voller Kraft...ich hätte fast gelacht. Aber nur fast.


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2013)

ist man doch wenn man jung ist


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ist man doch wenn man jung ist



Kommt immer auf die Sichtweise an.


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2013)

fühlst dich nicht mehr jung vital ?


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2013)

Geburtstage werden überbewertet^^
Ich feier die mittlerweile auch nicht mehr

kost eh nur geld und es wird rumgeschleimt von leuten die man sonst nie sieht


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Februar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> fühlst dich nicht mehr jung vital ?



Ich weiss überhaupt nicht wie ich mich fühlen soll, aber das ganz sicher nicht. Jung vielleicht schon. Ach, keine ahnung.


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2013)

Freunde was mach ich wenn sich meine Boxen nicht einschalten lassen?


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Freunde was mach ich wenn sich meine Boxen nicht einschalten lassen?



Wirf sie ausm fenster ^^


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Wirf sie ausm fenster ^^



........


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Überhaupt nicht übertrieben, aber leider notwendig für die Bewegungsfreiheit beim Wii-Spielen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2013)

tannenbaum ^^


----------



## Alux (28. Februar 2013)

Ich sag lieber nix, sowie ich grad drauf bin würds mir nur ne Verwarnung bringen xD

Und ich hab wohl das Problem gefunden, werd das Teil wieder zurückschicken müssen, der Einschalter wackelt irgendwie, ich dachte zuerst das isn Schalter der nicht klick macht, da allerdings Blutooth + AUX Schalter klick machen beim draufdrücken dürft wohl der Einschalter putt sein....




Segnet den Herren, mit der Fernbedienung klappts


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht übertrieben, aber leider notwendig für die Bewegungsfreiheit beim Wii-Spielen:



Und wo is da jetz die bewegungsfreiheit? 

Bring den scheiss tannenbaum endlich weg. Zur not wirf ne ausm fenster
Und stell das wasser in den kühlschrank ^^


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Und wo is da jetz die bewegungsfreiheit?
> 
> Bring den scheiss tannenbaum endlich weg. Zur not wirf ne ausm fenster
> Und stell das wasser in den kühlschrank ^^


Unter dem Mikrofon ist alles frei ^^ Mehr Bewegungsfreiheit geht kaum, außer man möchte ein Headset nutzen.

Ich muss den Tannenbaum wirklich mal in den Keller bringen ^^ vielleicht morgen ^^

Und das Wasser ... na ja, viele Flaschen sind leer und müssten zur Pfandrückgabe gebracht werden, ich mach das aber immer mit mehreren Flaschen auf einmal, meist 10-30 ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Februar 2013)

Mago du hast echt zuviel Geld, oder?
Warste jetzt schon beim Arzt?


Achja und Mago, ich weiss jetzt was du da unten hast, meine Schwester hatte das mal auf dem Optisch liegen.
Und ich sage dir...
Lass es jetzt behandeln.
Ansonsten ist es später unbehandelbar.


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mago du hast echt zuviel Geld, oder?
> Warste jetzt schon beim Arzt?


Das Mikrofonstativ hat nur 50 Euro gekostet, auch wenn es teurer aussehen mag.

Und ich war beim Arzt, es ist nur ein Pickel ... Das hatte ich aber bereits gesagt ...


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich muss den Tannenbaum wirklich mal in den Keller bringen ^^ vielleicht morgen ^^




Morgen ist März. Just saying.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und ich war beim Arzt, es ist nur ein Pickel ... Das hatte ich aber bereits gesagt ...



Braves Mago. Guti, dann ist es nicht das was ich befürchtet hatte. Hab mich ja nur um dich gesorgt.
Und jetzt kannst du meinetwegen irgendwo verrecken


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Unter dem Mikrofon ist alles frei ^^ Mehr Bewegungsfreiheit geht kaum, außer man möchte ein Headset nutzen.



Du weist aber, dass es auch Mikrophonclips gibt? Sogar kabellos?


Und wenn du mir mit der Qualität kommen willst, kannst du es auch gleich wieder sein lassen...


----------



## orkman (28. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Und ich war beim Arzt, es ist nur ein Pickel ... Das hatte ich aber bereits gesagt ...



der arzt wollte ihm wohl nicht die wahrheit sagen .... eines morgens wird er aufwachen und das ding ist ab ... freu mich auf den RIP thread


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

Ich muss noch lernen, bin aber total fertig von der anderen Klausur heute und habe keine Lust mehr ... Also eigentlich brauche ich gar nicht zu lernen, ich darf in der Klausur ja das Skript benutzen - aber ich sollte wenigstens wissen, wo alles steht ^^ Hab die Klausur schon letztes Jahr nicht bestanden, aber dieses Jahr sollte es machbar sein eigentlich ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Ich nenne Mago ab sofort nur noch Sonic 06!


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also eigentlich brauche ich gar nicht zu lernen, ich darf in der Klausur ja das Skript benutzen



Was sind das denn für Klausuren? O_o
Wenn's dich beruhigt, ich muss auch noch heftig Zellbio lernen. 
Modul mit nur 1h Vorlesung/Woche, 2 LP aber Stoff genug für 100+ Seiten Skript. 
u.A. 20 Aminosäuren, alle 5 Nucleotidmoleküle, alle möglichen Lipidmembran-Moleküle auswendig lernen (zu zeichen, wohlgemerkt). 
Und das Ganze ist natürlich eine O-Prüfung.


----------



## Magogan (28. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Klausuren? O_o


Solche Klausuren sind relativ schwer, weil man eben das Skript (und die Vorlesungsfolien, aber die druckt sich wohl kaum einer aus) benutzen darf.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Februar 2013)

Wir hatten auch mal so ne Klausur, bei der man das Skript mitnehmen durfte. Die Klausurfragen hatten können abverlangt und 0 Wissen. Wer das Skript brauchte, hatte schon verloren


----------



## Konov (28. Februar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was sind das denn für Klausuren? O_o
> Wenn's dich beruhigt, ich muss auch noch heftig Zellbio lernen.
> Modul mit nur 1h Vorlesung/Woche, 2 LP aber Stoff genug für 100+ Seiten Skript.
> u.A. 20 Aminosäuren, alle 5 Nucleotidmoleküle, alle möglichen Lipidmembran-Moleküle auswendig lernen (zu zeichen, wohlgemerkt).
> Und das Ganze ist natürlich eine O-Prüfung.



Willkommen im Club, hab auch noch einiges für die uni zu lernen, trotz semesterferien... naja was solls
Nebenbei mittlerweile 3 Jobs, und immer noch brauch ich extra geld von den eltern für die Miete. Hardcore ^^


----------



## EspCap (28. Februar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> trotz semesterferien...



Guter Witz. Nach der Klausur erst mal 4 Wochen Chemiepraktikum. "Vorlesungsfreie Zeit" heißt das. 
Und dann bekommt man trotz "Semesterferien" nicht mal einen ordentlichen Parkplatz, weil laufend irgendwelche Konferenzen sind und Externe alle Plätze klauen. *sigh*


----------



## Konov (1. März 2013)

Morgen


----------



## LarsW (1. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

guten Tag


----------



## SkoII (1. März 2013)

Kann mir jemand kurz helfen?

Ich will mir einen Pullover mit Reißverschluss aus England bestellen. Nur die Größentabelle treibt mich in den Wahnsinn. Das Ganze ist ja in Zoll undso. 1" = 2,54cm blabla.

Beispiel: Ich habe eine Brustumfang von ~92cm, das sind in Zoll: ~36"

Bei der Tabelle steht allerdings bei XL allein schon, dass man einen Brustumfang (chest size) von 23" braucht. Das ist ja ein erheblicher Unterschied! Normalerweise habe ich immer nur L. Laut der Tabelle hätte ich XXXXXXXXXL oder was?

Bin ich zu blöd zum messen? 

Ich bin übrigens männlich. 75kg bei 1,85m.

Need help.

edit: Und ja, angeblich ist das Kleidungsstück für Männer. Nicht für Kinder/Babys.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. März 2013)

Vielleicht ist das Zollmaß in England anders genormt als die üblichen 2,54cm in Bezug auf Kleidung?


Was andres fiele mir auch net ein^^

23" für nen Brustumfang hört sich auch irgendwie nach Kindergröße an cO


----------



## SkoII (1. März 2013)

Habe nacheguckt und in England ist das genauso wie ich erwartet habe. Ich kapier es einfach nicht. Das Shirt würde meine 4 Jahre alten Nichte passen. o_O


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

WTF! Diese scheiß Technik funktioniert schon wieder nicht ...

Ups, falscher Text ... Ähm ... Hab mir etwas Neues gekauft und es funktioniert, das ist doch nicht möglich!?


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab mir etwas Neues gekauft und es funktioniert, das ist doch nicht möglich!?



Rub some Bacon on it !


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Ich glaube, ich habe mich mit meinem Projekt übernommen


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich habe mich mit meinem Projekt übernommen


Welches Projekt?


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Ein "Let's Video Game Development", nur ohne das Let's


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2013)

Einer von den PC Spezis könnte mir vielleicht helfen...

Also ich hab vor, mein Mainboard + CPU auszutauschen.

Mainboard soll das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H werden und als CPU den Intel Core i5-3570K Quad-Core Prozessor . Brauche ich ansonsten noch irgend etwas anderes, Richtung Einbau oder so ? RAM habe ich schon, wie die beiden Dinger reinsetze weiß ich auch schon so ungefähr. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, wie das mit dem CPU Kühler ist bzw ob da einer dabei ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Wenn du die cpu "boxed" bestellst ist in der Regel einer dabei. Ich würde trotzdem empfehlen einen CPU-Kühler mitzubstellen. Die mitgelieferten sind nicht wirklich berauschend.


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

Verpackung:Intel Boxed

Boxed = Standard 08/15 Cpu Kühler 

du könntest weniger wärme mit einen speziellen cpu kühler erreichen

was fürn netzteil hast ? noch genug ampere für alles ?

was fürn gehäuse ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2013)

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht. Mit dem Einbau des Kühlers bin ich mir aber überhaupt nicht sicher, bzw wie es funktioniert.

Edit: Netzteil 
*
*

*Sharkoon WPM600 PC-Netzteil (600 Watt, ATX)*



Gehäuse weiß ich garnicht, muss ich mal schauen. [font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/font]


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Einer von den PC Spezis könnte mir vielleicht helfen...
> 
> Also ich hab vor, mein Mainboard + CPU auszutauschen.
> 
> Mainboard soll das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H werden und als CPU den Intel Core i5-3570K Quad-Core Prozessor . Brauche ich ansonsten noch irgend etwas anderes, Richtung Einbau oder so ? RAM habe ich schon, wie die beiden Dinger reinsetze weiß ich auch schon so ungefähr. Bin mir nur nicht sicher, wie das mit dem CPU Kühler ist bzw ob da einer dabei ist.


Das Mainboard hat schon mal den richtigen Chipsatz, immerhin ^^

Einen Kühler kannst du dazu kaufen oder du nimmst den Boxed-Kühler, der aber nicht gerade leise sein dürfte (aber die von Intel sollen nicht so schlimm wie die von AMD sein).

Den Kühler einzubauen wirst du schon hinbekommen, das ist wirklich nicht schwer.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Aufstecken, klammern schließen, und Stecker in die vorgesehen Pins stecken. Wärmelitpaste ist normalerweise schon dabei und es ist alles beschriftet.
Magogan, bitte unterlasse die unqualifizierten Kommentare.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Aufstecken, klammern schließen, und Stecker in die vorgesehen Pins stecken. Wärmelitpaste ist normalerweise schon dabei und es ist alles beschriftet.
> Magogan, bitte unterlasse die unqualifizierten Kommentare.


Was wo wie? Hab ich was Falsches gesagt?

"Was qualifi ... Was qualifi ... Warum haschu 3 Augen?"


----------



## tonygt (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was wo wie? Hab ich was Falsches gesagt?
> 
> "Was qualifi ... Was qualifi ... Warum haschu 3 Augen?"



*Gähn* Du bist net mal lustig wenn du es versuchst.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> *Gähn* Du bist net mal lustig wenn du es versuchst.


Das ist auch nur ein Zitat aus Allimania ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich Größenunterschiede bei den Mainboard ? Mein jetziges dürfte wirklich keinen cm größer sein, weil es ansonsten vom Netzteil blockiert werden dürfte.


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

netzteil müsste genug power liefern 

fragte wegen gehäuse halt ob da dann nen spezieller cpu lüfter reinpasst und wegen abwärme und so ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist meiner für meinen amd cpu 

das mit kühler auf cpu musst du wissen ansonsten gehts zum kumpel oder laden und lässt den das machen 



ATX Form Factor; 30.5cm x 24.4cm
hat dein neues welches benutzte derzeit ?


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Die größen sind genormt. ATX ist das Format, das in den meisten Dektop-PCs verbaut wird


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Hab übrigens endlich alle Klausuren dieses Semesters hinter mir


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab übrigens endlich alle Klausuren dieses Semesters hinter mir



nur eben allerhand vergeigt, das ist der feine unterschied. und alle wissen wieso


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nur eben allerhand vergeigt, das ist der feine unterschied. und alle wissen wieso


Von 5/6 Klausuren weiß ich das Ergebnis noch nicht ^^


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

und die bekannte? vergeigt?


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und die bekannte? vergeigt?


Das war Mathe, die war wirklich schwer ... Da sind vermutlich viele durchgefallen, leider auch ich ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2013)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem PC, das Kabel Wirr Warr ist nur von kurzer Dauer, weil ich keine Lust hatte, die alle richtig zu legen, bevor mein Mainboard nicht da ist  CPU Kühler wird wohl noch passen, weiß nur nicht, wie es dann mit dem Gehäuselüfter aussieht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Wrynn 

[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]ATX Form Factor; 30.5cm x 21cm[/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Ist das neue also breiter ? In die breite würde es wohl noch gehen..[/font]


----------



## tonygt (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das war Mathe, die war wirklich schwer ... Da sind vermutlich viele durchgefallen, leider auch ich ^^



Macht nix mit genug Geld kann man sich sicher auch nen BA Abschluss kaufen. Bei den Doktortiteln ist da schon gängig, warum net auch beim BA.


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

wie soll er das bezahlen, wenn sein let´s play "equipment" und die pizzadienste alles auffressen


----------



## tonygt (1. März 2013)

Da er scheinbar nen Geldscheissende Esel (extrem reiche Eltern) hat, denke ich nicht das es ihm jemals an Finanzellen Mitteln mangeln wird. Vor allem wenn die Chance besteht das er jemals etwas Sinnvolles machen wird.


----------



## LarsW (1. März 2013)

Heute ist Tag der Komplimente.


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

normalerweise wird ja breite mal höhe mal tiefe angegeben

der boxed kühler müsste passen nur halt wenn du spezielle kühler nehmen wilst nict


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2013)

Naja, mein aktuelles ist das hier http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3595#sp . Bin grad echt am rätseln, ob das MB da rein passt. In der Breite (wenn man es so auf dem Bild sieht) hab ich noch gut 2-3cm, bis so eine Abgrenzung kommt. Mh.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

Klacker Klacker Klacker!
Kla Klacker Klacker Klacker Klack! <3


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

keks?


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

ansonsten warte noch und bestell dir ein passendes gehäuse dazu 

bevor du später wärmestau und ärger mit netzteilen hast

moderne gehäuse packen ja das netzteil inzwischen auf den boden des gehäuse wegen der abwärme

ist meins hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (1. März 2013)

gnihihihi 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SCLxQfaZqYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Da er scheinbar nen Geldscheissende Esel (extrem reiche Eltern) hat, denke ich nicht das es ihm jemals an Finanzellen Mitteln mangeln wird. Vor allem wenn die Chance besteht das er jemals etwas Sinnvolles machen wird.


Ich würde meine Eltern jetzt nicht unbedingt als reich bezeichnen. Das liegt wohl eher daran, dass ich Ein-Zell-Kind Einzelkind bin ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2013)

Werde ich machen, hab mir den hier rausgesucht http://www.amazon.de/Thermaltake-VN40006W2N-Commander-Edition-Geh%C3%A4use/dp/B006JQZ8MY/ref=lh_ni_t?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A2R3FGZP1UJH3T

Nicht zu teuer, weiß und da sollte hoffentlich das MB reinpassen D:


----------



## SkoII (1. März 2013)

Bin ich blöd und verstehe das falsch oder wieso scheint es, dass niemand Magogan leiden kann? Kann mir da jemand was dazu sagen?


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

SkoII schrieb:


> Bin ich blöd und verstehe das falsch oder wieso scheint es, dass niemand Magogan leiden kann? Kann mir da jemand was dazu sagen?



Das ist einfach nur so eine Forumnummer.
Achja, und wegen den schlechten Let's Plays und weil er über seinen Schwanz schreibt.


----------



## Ogil (1. März 2013)

Es gibt wissenschaftliche Artikel ueber die wichtige Rolle des "schwarzen Schafes" innerhalb von Gruppierungen. Man koennte sagen, dass Mago nur seiner sozialen Verantwortung nachkommt...


----------



## tonygt (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich würde meine Eltern jetzt nicht unbedingt als reich bezeichnen. Das liegt wohl eher daran, dass ich Ein-Zell-Kind Einzelkind bin ^^



Na klar was sind sie den sonst du selbst gehst net arbeiten, hast ich schätze nen Minimum Budget von 1000 Euro im Monat, dass du ohne nachzudenken verschleuderst. Also mehr realitäts Verlust geht ja wohl kaum.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Es gibt wissenschaftliche Artikel ueber die wichtige Rolle des "schwarzen Schafes" innerhalb von Gruppierungen. Man koennte sagen, dass Mago nur seiner sozialen Verantwortung nachkommt...


Wir sollten ihn dafür eigentlich verehren.


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wir sollten ihn dafür eigentlich verehren.



wir rufen hier kein götzenbildnis aus...


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wir sollten ihn dafür eigentlich verehren.



Vorallem du, denn wenn Mago nicht wäre würden alle auf dir rumhacken


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wir rufen hier kein götzenbildnis aus...



Wir könnten von ihm ein Phallusartiges Abbild erstellen.



Reflox schrieb:


> Vorallem du, denn wenn Mago nicht wäre würden alle auf dir rumhacken



Ja.... ._.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Na klar was sind sie den sonst du selbst gehst net arbeiten, hast ich schätze nen Minimum Budget von 1000 Euro im Monat, dass du ohne nachzudenken verschleuderst. Also mehr realitäts Verlust geht ja wohl kaum.


Ich denke schon darüber nach, was ich kaufe. Die Technik zum Aufnehmen von Wii-Let's Plays war zum Beispiel keine schlechte Investition. Jetzt kann ich in der Zeit, in der ich nichts zu tun habe, Wii-Spiele spielen und das mit anderen teilen, indem ich Videos davon veröffentliche. Und falls ich mir irgendwann mal eine Wii U kaufen werde, dann kann ich die damit auch aufnehmen.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich denke schon darüber nach, was ich kaufe. Die Technik zum Aufnehmen von Wii-Let's Plays war zum Beispiel keine schlechte Investition. Jetzt kann ich in der Zeit, in der ich nichts zu tun habe, Wii-Spiele spielen und das mit anderen teilen, indem ich Videos davon veröffentliche. Und falls ich mir irgendwann mal eine Wii U kaufen werde, dann kann ich die damit auch aufnehmen.



Immernoch Mago...niemand schaut deine Let's Plays!


----------



## tonygt (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich denke schon darüber nach, was ich kaufe. Die Technik zum Aufnahmen von Wii-Let's Plays war zum Beispiel keine schlechte Investition. Jetzt kann ich in der Zeit, in der ich nichts zu tun habe, Wii-Spiele spielen und das mit anderen teilen, indem ich Videos davon veröffentliche.



Ach bitte dein Scheingetrolle hier kannst du dir auch sparen. Mach dich net dümmer als du bist, ich kann nachvollziehen das du Aufmerksamkeitssuchst suchst aber mit Scheindummheit kriegst du sicher net auf die Aufmerksamkeit, die du dir wünscht. 
Falls ich allerdings falsch liegen sollte und du das wirklich glaubst, wärst du das innbild des Menschen, dass ich hasse und Ursprung des meisten Übels auf der Welt ist.


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ja.... ._.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LarsW (1. März 2013)

Also irgendwie..ich weiß ja nicht.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ach bitte dein Scheingetrolle hier kannst du dir auch sparen. Mach dich net dümmer als du bist, ich kann nachvollziehen das du Aufmerksamkeitssuchst suchst aber mit Scheindummheit kriegst du sicher net auf die Aufmerksamkeit, die du dir wünscht.
> Falls ich allerdings falsch liegen sollte und du das wirklich glaubst, wärst du das innbild des Menschen, dass ich hasse und Ursprung des meisten Übels auf der Welt ist.


Das war ernst gemeint. Wieso sollte man für sein Hobby kein Geld ausgeben?

Außerdem habe ich im Moment und in absehbarer Zeit wohl eher keine Geldprobleme.


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Also irgendwie..ich weiß ja nicht.



komm auf die couch. erzähl uns was dich bedrückt und lass es raus


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das war ernst gemeint. Wieso sollte man für sein Hobby kein Geld ausgeben?
> 
> Außerdem habe ich im Moment und in absehbarer Zeit wohl eher keine Geldprobleme.



Dein Hobby ist es also, anderen auf den Sack zu gehen. Da haste dir was tolles ausgesucht.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dein Hobby ist es also, anderen auf den Sack zu gehen. Da haste dir was tolles ausgesucht.


Ich ... was ... nein, solch ein Unsinn, ich gehe doch niemandem auf den Sack! ^^


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich ... was ... nein, solch ein Unsinn, ich gehe doch niemandem auf den Sack! ^^



PARADOXON


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich ... was ... nein, solch ein Unsinn, ich gehe doch niemandem auf den Sack! ^^



Ein Oxymoron! D:


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. März 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Heute ist Tag der Komplimente.



 simply made my day.... danke dafür, ein exzessives Beben meiner Lachmuskeln war genau das, was ich gebraucht hab


----------



## LarsW (1. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> komm auf die couch. erzähl uns was dich bedrückt und lass es raus



Nix..alles gut!
WOCHENENDE!  




heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> simply made my day.... danke dafür, ein exzessives Beben meiner Lachmuskeln war genau das, was ich gebraucht hab



you´re welcome.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hmmm....das kann ich noch schneller.


----------



## Konov (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich denke schon darüber nach, was ich kaufe. Die Technik zum Aufnehmen von Wii-Let's Plays war zum Beispiel keine schlechte Investition. Jetzt kann ich in der Zeit, in der ich nichts zu tun habe, Wii-Spiele spielen und das mit anderen teilen, indem ich Videos davon veröffentliche. Und falls ich mir irgendwann mal eine Wii U kaufen werde, dann kann ich die damit auch aufnehmen.



großartig, klingt nach Nominierung für das bundesverdienstkreuz ^^



Magogan schrieb:


> Das war ernst gemeint. Wieso sollte man für sein Hobby kein Geld ausgeben?
> 
> Außerdem habe ich im Moment und in absehbarer Zeit wohl eher keine Geldprobleme.



Auch wenn ich dich bislang immer vor den Horden marodierender buffed user verteidigt habe (^^), es geht wohl weniger um die Frage ob du das Geld übrig hast, sondern ob du es dir selbst verdient hast.
Die Vermutung, dass du von deinen eltern den hintern finanziell gebuttert bekommst, scheint nicht ganz falsch zu sein.
Du selbst hast jedenfalls nie das gegenteil behauptet, nein du meinst sogar, die tatsache, dass du einzelkind bist, entschuldigt das.

Ich kenne jemanden, der bekommt Waisenrente weil seine Eltern beide tot sind.
Er fährt ein Auto und wohnt in einer günstigen 2 Zimmer wohnung und studiert. Ich hab ihm das nie vergönnt, denn er arbeitet nebenbei aufm Bau und hat durch die Rente halt genug zum Überleben.

Bei dir höre ich immer nur, dass du von deinen Eltern was geschenkt bekommst und den ganzen Tag zuhause sitzt und Letsplays machst, die kaum jemand sehen will.
Dann postest du das Equipment dafür, und alle fragen sich, wieso so teures Zeug. Du beantwortest es damit, dass es ja dein Hobby sei. Wenn das jemand nicht nachvollziehen kann, wenn du dann manchmal schreibst, du hättest zu wenig oder kein Geld, ist nur gerecht.

Ich will mich selbst nicht in den Vordergrund rücken aber bringe mich selbst auch gern als Beispiel: Entgegen meiner jüngeren Studentenkollegen, fahre ich in den Semesterferien nicht um die Welt und poste aufregende Partypics von den coolsten Locations unter der Sonne auf Facebook sondern übe 3 (in Worten DREI!) Jobs neben dem Studium aus, die zeitlich auf die Woche verteilt sind. Wenn ich nicht gerade arbeite, lerne ich für Klausuren, Referate und anderen Mumpitz.

Bin gerade erst nach hause gekommen von einer 8 Stunden Schicht im Außendienst. Da steh ich stundenlang bei 2 grad in einer Baugrube und auf einem Acker und messe futuristische Neubauten von Deutschrussen-Familien aus, die ihren mercedes kaum auf die Einfahrt bekommen, weil er so breit ist.
Halb tot gefroren komme ich um 15 Uhr nach Hause und freue mich darüber die 5 Euro tagesgeld (neben 8,50 Außendienst Gehalt pro Stunde) nicht beim Bäcker verschleudert zu haben sondern für eine 200 Euro Exkursion im Sommer sparen zu können, damit ich nicht zuhause bleiben muss, weil man mir die Bude unterm Arsch wegpfändet.

Dann lese ich etwas von Lets plays, von Mikrofonen für 300 Euro, von Leuten deren Stimme niemand hören will und frage mich, was hier falsch läuft.


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2013)

Die Sache mit dem Kühler und der CPU erinnert mich an die "Zusammenbau-Aktion" meines aktuellen Rechners. Ich habe das damals im Labor bei meinen Kollegen von PCGH gemacht, weil da alles mögliche nützliche an Werkzeug rumliegt und Platz war. Grad Wärmeleitpaste vorsichtig, dünn und genau auf der CPU verteilt ... Kollege kommt rein, sieht das, nimmt die Tube *FLATSCH* riesen Klecks, Lüfter drauf, mit Bewegung breit geschmiert, passt - Läuft heute noch wunderbar. *g*


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

konov du hast ein detail vergessen. seine prüfungen ^^ (ich geh mal nicht tiefer in den kaninchenbau  )


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Werde ich machen, hab mir den hier rausgesucht http://www.amazon.de...=A2R3FGZP1UJH3T
> 
> Nicht zu teuer, weiß und da sollte hoffentlich das MB reinpassen D:



dann ist ja gut 

man sollte schon alle 5 bis 6 jahre seinen tower wechseln halt 

habe im keller noch einen vollguss metall tower von 1999 
und dann ne alu/metall mischung von von nem alten defekten pc und der pc über den ich tv/videos schau hat ne alu plastik mischung ^^


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> konov du hast ein detail vergessen. seine prüfungen ^^ (ich geh mal nicht tiefer in den kaninchenbau  )


Was soll mit meinem Prüfungen sein?

Am Samstag (also morgen) sind 16 Millionen im Lotto-Jackpot  Und ich gewinne bestimmt nicht  Und wenn doch, dann ... weiß ich auch nicht, dann freu ich mich vielleicht oder so ^^


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Sache mit dem Kühler und der CPU erinnert mich an die "Zusammenbau-Aktion" meines aktuellen Rechners. Ich habe das damals im Labor bei meinen Kollegen von PCGH gemacht, weil da alles mögliche nützliche an Werkzeug rumliegt und Platz war. Grad Wärmeleitpaste vorsichtig, dünn und genau auf der CPU verteilt ... Kollege kommt rein, sieht das, nimmt die Tube *FLATSCH* riesen Klecks, Lüfter drauf, mit Bewegung breit geschmiert, passt - Läuft heute noch wunderbar. *g*



wenn das nicht die grafikarte wär ^^ *duck*


----------



## Alux (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was soll mit meinem Prüfungen sein?
> 
> Am Samstag (also morgen) sind 16 Millionen im Lotto-Jackpot  Und ich gewinne bestimmt nicht  Und wenn doch, dann ... weiß ich auch nicht, dann freu ich mich vielleicht oder so ^^



Wenn du gewinnst werde ich Eremit und verkriech mich da wo es kein Internet gibt, ich seh sonst schon wie du den Was gibts Neues Thread mit einer Sattelschlepperladung unnötigem Müll vollspamst. Eigentlich verdient kein Mensch so viel Geld auf einaml, aber am wenigsten DU!

@Konov: Ich finde es bewundernswert wie du mit 3 Nebenjobs und all dem drum und dran alles meisterst.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. März 2013)

Gestern komm ich nach Hause, is der Router kaputt. Ersatzrouter geliehen.

Komm ich heute nach Hause, heißt es wieder das Internet ist weg.

Hm, riecht auch verbrannt.

Is aber nich der Router. Resetet und gut zugeredet; Router läuft wieder.

Aber was riecht hier jetzt verbrannt?

Rechner angemacht. Moment, wo ist mein Sound...

... fck meine Anlage. o0


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Rechner angemacht. Moment, wo ist mein Sound...
> 
> ... fck meine Anlage. o0


Brennt sie? xD Mir ist mal mein Netzteil des Rechners explodiert. Nachts um 2. Nie so einen Schrecken gehabt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. März 2013)

Ne sie geht einfach nichtmehr an. Gestern ging sie noch und heute riecht mein Zimmer so wie es immer riecht wenn Elektronikbauteile das Zeitliche segnen.

Kann so eine Anlage (Bild nicht von mir, aber baugleich)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

... denn einfach durch Standby Strom den Geist aufgeben? Kommt mir sehr spanisch vor.

Edit: Wenn ich gleich mal Lust habe, werd ich das Teil mal aufschrauben und unter die Lupe nehmen. Darf doch nicht wahr sein, hab hier schon genug zu tuen mit dem Router. -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (1. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ne sie geht einfach nichtmehr an. Gestern ging sie noch und heute riecht mein Zimmer so wie es immer riecht wenn Elektronikbauteile das Zeitliche segnen.
> 
> Kann so eine Anlage (Bild nicht von mir, aber baugleich)...
> 
> ...


Schieb es einfach Magogan in die Schuhe...dafür isser da


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. März 2013)

=D

Nur gut das ich meinen TFT Fernseher am Rechner angeschlossen habe. Über das HDMI Kabel hab ich so auch Sound vom Fernseher.


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

naja kommt drauf an. gab es vllt iwo spannungsspitzen? wie alt ist das ding. hängt es seit kauf am standby?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. März 2013)

Hm, das alter kann ich nicht genau bestimmen. Hab bei meinem Onkel vor 3 - 4 Jahren die Elektrik im Haus gemacht und die Anlage mit Boxen dafür bekommen. Er hatte die nach eigener Aussage eh nicht mehr in Gebrauch. Bei mir lief die mehr oder weniger im Dauerbetrieb. Nur selten mal aus. (Im Durchschnitt 1 mal im Monat aus) Spannungsspitzen sind auch auszuschließen, alle anderen Gerät laufen ohne Schäden und ein Gewitter oder sonstige Phänomene gab es auch nicht.

Es steht jetzt ein anderer Monitor auf der Anlage, als sonst. Vielleicht ist da ein Zusammenhang. Kein Plan.^^


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Haha WTF xD

Ganz groß angekündigter Livestream von Gronkh und vielen anderen auf MyVideo und was ist? Genau, MyVideo ist down xD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc1k97VCKkQ

Also wirklich ganz groß angekündigt, die haben bestimmt mehrere tausend Euro ausgegeben alleine für die Autos  (bzw. von Sponsoren bezahlt?) und nun ist der Livestream nicht erreichbar xD


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> @Konov: Ich finde es bewundernswert wie du mit 3 Nebenjobs und all dem drum und dran alles meisterst.


Das finde ich allerdings auch wirklich bewundernswert - und eigentlich ist es auch schlimm, dass du 3 Jobs benötigst, eigentlich sollte ein Job reichen, aber dank Kapitalismus geht das heutzutage wohl nicht (mehr) ...

Mist, Doppelpost, was ist denn nur mit mir los? -.-


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. März 2013)

Sag mal Mago, du verstehst es nicht oder?

Er hat 3 Jobs als STUDENT. Welcher Student, der nicht irgendwoher finanziell versorgt wird, kommt mit keinem oder einem Job aus? Es ist eigentlich (fast) normal, dass Studenten mehr als einen Studentjob haben.


----------



## tonygt (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Das finde ich allerdings auch wirklich bewundernswert - und eigentlich ist es auch schlimm, dass du 3 Jobs benötigst, eigentlich sollte ein Job reichen, aber dank Kapitalismus geht das heutzutage wohl nicht (mehr) ...
> 
> Mist, Doppelpost, was ist denn nur mit mir los? -.-



AHAHAHAHA du bist ja wohl der Inbegriff von einer Person, die nur so lebt weil es den Kapitalismus gibt und diesen auch noch maximal unterstützt.


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> dass du 3 Jobs benötigst, eigentlich sollte ein Job reichen, aber dank Kapitalismus geht das heutzutage wohl nicht (mehr) ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P64KMSslN_A


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Sag mal Mago, du verstehst es nicht oder?
> 
> Er hat 3 Jobs als STUDENT. Welcher Student, der nicht irgendwoher finanziell versorgt wird, kommt mit keinem oder einem Job aus? Es ist eigentlich (fast) normal, dass Studenten mehr als einen Studentjob haben.


Ja, trotzdem, gerade als Student ist das doch zu viel, zumal man das Studium ja auch noch irgendwie schaffen soll. Dass es normal ist, ist ja eben das, was man kritisieren sollte ... ^^


----------



## Derulu (1. März 2013)

Ich habe eben einen oder mehrere Posts gelöscht.

1.: Beiträge die offensichtlich der reinen Provokation der Gesprächsteilnehmer dienen, also beispielsweise bewusst ein Thema nieder machen sollen, sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet. Kritik ist erwünscht, jedoch in einem angemessenen Umgangston. Bleibt beim Thema! 

2.: Achtet bitte auf Euren Umgangston. Verbale Entgleisungen, reines Rumgenöle oder Profilierungsposts werden hier vergeblich gepostet, weil wir diese löschen - auch wenn es manche nicht so sehen wollen, die haben nichts mit Kritik zu tun. Kritik wird immer sachlich (aus-)formuliert.

3.: Beleidigungen, Abfälligkeiten und persönliche Angriffe anderer Mitgliedern, Außenstehenden, Unternehmen oder sonstigen Dritten ist untersagt. Dies widerspricht unserer [netiquette], sowie den [regeln] und jeglicher vernünftiger Umgangsform.

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. März 2013)

Okay ich hab das Teil aufgemacht. Feinsicherung in Ordnung, aber ein Widerstand auf der Platine ist hinüber. Dumm nur das durch die Hitze der Farbcode nichtmehr lesbar ist. Jetzt muss ich nen Plan suchen wenn ich das reparieren will.

*seutz*



> dass du 3 Jobs benötigst, eigentlich sollte ein Job reichen, aber dank Kapitalismus geht das heutzutage wohl nicht (mehr) ...



Ich denke das kommt son bisschen auf den Nebenjob an. Ich meine ich hatte ne Elektronikerlehre vorher gemacht, klar das ich mit einem "passenden" Nebenjob dann über die Runden komme. Ich habe eine Qualifikation die Bares Geld wert ist. 

Im Gegensatz zum Abitur. xD
Edit: Hach ja. Sollange ihr an Derulu scheitert (bzw. der Netiquette) seid ihr nicht schlauer, als Mago. ^^´´

Naja, während meine Finger noch nach verdampften Widerständen stinken, schau ich mir EG gegen Gambit an. Feierabend. Endlich.

Edit2: Cool, wegen dem post, den Firstkill verpasst. Okay ich bin auch doof.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ja, trotzdem, gerade als Student ist das doch zu viel, zumal man das Studium ja auch noch irgendwie schaffen soll. Dass es normal ist, ist ja eben das, was man kritisieren sollte ... ^^



Du bist ja wohl der lebende Beweis dafür, dass alle Zeit der Welt + Überfinanzierung durch Dritte keinen Einfluss auf die Studienleistungen haben.


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> sowie bewusst ausschließlich Offtopic darstellen sind nicht gestattet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du bist ja wohl der lebende Beweis dafür, dass alle Zeit der Welt + Überfinanzierung durch Dritte keinen Einfluss auf die Studienleistungen haben.


Also so schlecht bin ich gar nicht. Und so viel Zeit habe ich nicht, ich sollte das Studium nämlich innerhalb der Regelstudienzeit schaffen, um meine Eltern nicht allzu sehr zu belasten.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also so schlecht bin ich gar nicht. Und so viel Zeit habe ich nicht, ich sollte das Studium nämlich innerhalb der Regelstudienzeit schaffen, um meine Eltern nicht allzu sehr zu belasten.


Verkauf den Mist, dann wirste niemals in deinem Leben anfangen brauchen zu arbeiten.


----------



## Konov (1. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> @Konov: Ich finde es bewundernswert wie du mit 3 Nebenjobs und all dem drum und dran alles meisterst.



Danke für die Blumen! auch danke mago...

Der stundenlohn für die jobs ist eigentlich recht gut.
Das Problem sind hohe Mieten und hohe Studiengebühren, die ich versuche komplett selbst zu finanzieren - was wie gesagt - mit 3 Jobs nicht 100%ig funktioniert, da ich ZUSÄTZLICH auch noch jeden monat (bei bedarf) nen hunni von meinen Eltern gesteckt bekomme, weil ich die Miete mal wieder nicht bezahlen kann. ^^

Ich kriege auch von meinem Vater sonst mal kleinigkeiten bezahlt, z.b. schenkt er mir nen Rucksack für ne Exkursion, den ich mir sonst nicht hätte leisten können.

Sowas als kleine gesten sind natürlich toll und da bin ich meinen eltern auch sehr dankbar für.
Ich würde mich aber sehr unwohl fühlen (und tue es so auch schon!), wenn ich ständig Kohle von ihnen brauchen würde oder bekommen würde.

Das hat was mit der Selbstständigkeit zutun... aber als Student...

meine persönliche Rechnung:
Miete + Strom + Internet 400 €
KV 70 €
Lebensunterhalt jeden Monat (Ausgehen, Einkaufen, ALLES inklusive) 140-190 €
Studiengebühren 750 € pro Semester

Ich bin ständig bei +/- 0, leiste mir nicht mal ne Hose für 30 Euro sondern kaufe eine bei Kik für 5 Euro ^^

Insofern geht es schon, zumal ich mir aus materiellen dingen eh nicht viel mache
Aber es kommt halt nix bei raus. Das ist natürlich hart. Aber geplant sind ja auch nur 3 Jahre Bachelor. Danach soll sich alles ändern (geplant, obs klappt ist wieder ne andere frage)


Mit kapitalismus hats nich viel zutun, eher damit dass Bildung scheiß viel Geld kostet, was nicht so sein sollte
Aber solange politiker mit 7er BMWs von A nach B fahren, wird sich daran nix ändern


----------



## spectrumizer (1. März 2013)

Hat man bei Facebook eigentlich irgendeinen rechtlichen Anspruch darauf, bestimmte Werbeanzeigen nicht sehen zu wollen?

Ich werde ständig mit Werbung von datingwilligen Single-Frauen belästigt ... Dann blocke ich diese Anzeigen und 'n paar Stunden später darf ich mir wieder ähnlichen Scheiss anschauen ...


----------



## Alux (1. März 2013)

Mago kannst du bitte einfach leise sein? DU nötigst einen ja regelrecht gegen die Netiquette verstoßende Posts zu schreiben...


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Konov, wieso hast du dir kein Bundesland ohne Studiengebühren ausgesucht?


----------



## Wynn (1. März 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hat man bei Facebook eigentlich irgendeinen rechtlichen Anspruch darauf, bestimmte Werbeanzeigen nicht sehen zu wollen?
> 
> Ich werde ständig mit Werbung von datingwilligen Single-Frauen belästigt ... Dann blocke ich diese Anzeigen und 'n paar Stunden später darf ich mir wieder ähnlichen Scheiss anschauen ...



die werbung basiert auf deinen facebook likes  und liest deine cookies aus

ich habe bücherverlage und online game läden gelikt und kriege werbung für bücherverlage und spieleseite

du scheinst wohl wohl was mit sexy frauen geliket zu haben oder deinen browserverlauf nicht geleert zu haben ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Kann dem Clown mal jemand einen Stein an den Kopf werfen?


----------



## Ol@f (1. März 2013)

@Konov Deine Miete ist halt arg hoch. Ich zahle bei 20m² die Hälfte von dem was du zahlst, wobei ich da auch Glück hatte und ein gutes Studentenwohnheim erwischt hab.


----------



## Reflox (1. März 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Hat man bei Facebook eigentlich irgendeinen rechtlichen Anspruch darauf, bestimmte Werbeanzeigen nicht sehen zu wollen?
> 
> Ich werde ständig mit Werbung von datingwilligen Single-Frauen belästigt ... Dann blocke ich diese Anzeigen und 'n paar Stunden später darf ich mir wieder ähnlichen Scheiss anschauen ...



Es sollte eigentlich aufhören wenn du sagst es interessiere dich nicht. Denn es bringt ja nichts dich mit unintressanten Anzeigen locken zu wollen. k.A. was bei dir falsch läuft.

Und Mago, halt einfach die Klappe. Du bist weder witzig noch ein Troll. Du gehst den Leuten einfach auf den Sack. Lass es einfach bevor es wieder eskaliert.


----------



## Konov (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Konov, wieso hast du dir kein Bundesland ohne Studiengebühren ausgesucht?



Weil ich hier Freunde und familie hab und darauf nicht verzichten wollte 
(ich wohne seit 27 Jahren hier)

@Olaf 
hab 22m² und zahle 320... ist teuer jo!
Ziehe eventuell aber im Herbst schon um... dann spar ich 50 euro


----------



## Xidish (1. März 2013)

Könnt Ihr (nicht jeder hier) einfach endlich mal aufhören, nur über Mago herzuziehen?
Das ist ja nicht mehr normal!
Egal was er schreibt - es scheint Futter für Euch zu sein.

Ihr müsst Euch mal selber lesen und Euch nicht nur selber profilieren und indem Ihr andere niedermacht, Eure eigenen Defizite überspielen!

Diese Aussage mit  den 3 Jobs hatte ich z.B. so verstanden, daß es eben schade ist, daß ein Student heutzutage gleich mehrere Jobs benötigt, 
um sich über Wasser zu halten.

Wenn Ihr was an Aussagen anderer User hier nicht versteht, dann fragt nach und geht nicht gleich so ab!
Ich bin das beste Beispiel dafür (*not*).^^

Kann es sein, daß der Wetterbericht endlich mal Recht hat, daß es Frühling wird?
Bei dem, wie die Hormane hier rumhüpfen - denke ich - ja. 

so ... und nun ab ins Wochenende
=======================================================================================

Was Facebook und seine/Deine Rechte angeht, habe ich nicht so die Ahnung.
Wir haben aber erst vor kurzen in unserem Juleica (Jugendleiter)Seminar das Problem Facebook & co ausführlich besprochen.

Die ändern gerne abundzu ihre AGBs und setzen dabei die Einstellungen der User zurück.
Genau das habe ich auch bereits erlebt.
Inwieweit Facebook da machen darf/kann - da steige ich noch nicht durch.

greetz


----------



## Konov (1. März 2013)

Ich bin auch dafür nicht immer über einen herzuziehen, aber Mago bringt halt manchmal so Dinger wo man einfach nur an die Decke gehen kann, wenn man das liest.

Und er scheint es schon selbst gar nicht mehr zu merken, was mir zu denken gibt
Sonst hab ich ja nix gegen ihn ^^


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr (nicht jeder hier) einfach endlich mal aufhören, nur über Mago herzuziehen?
> Das ist ja nicht mehr normal!
> Egal was er schreibt - es scheint Futter für Euch zu sein.
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe das auch nicht, egal, was ich schreibe, irgendwer regt sich darüber auf. Wahrscheinlich beschwert sich sogar jemand, wenn ich schreibe, dass es scheiße ist, jemanden auszurauben.


----------



## tonygt (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das auch nicht, egal, was ich schreibe, irgendwer regt sich darüber auf. Wahrscheinlich beschwert sich sogar jemand, wenn ich schreibe, dass es scheiße ist, jemanden auszurauben.



Derzeit benutzt du Buffed also Facebook postest Sinnlose Kommentare über Themen die niemanden intressieren oder dazu beitragen das man an deiner Fähigkeit zu leben zweifelt.


----------



## Xidish (1. März 2013)

Es sollte jeder mal selber schauen, was er in Aussagen anderer hineinintepretiert!
Denn imo sind anderer Posts hier und in anderen Threads vielmehr facebooklike.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

War gerade im Bad um mir die Hände zu waschen.


----------



## Alux (1. März 2013)

Mago ich hab nichts gegen dich selbst, nur wie Konov gesagt hat, da kommen manchmal Aussagen, wo ich am liebsten nur noch Fäuste sprechen lassen würde. Ich hab es in letzter Zeit geschafft, fast immer chillig zu bleiben wenn mich was aufregt, aber hier geht es einfach nicht mehr. Irgendwie kommen mir einige deiner Aussagen vor als ob es für dich das Verständlichste der Welt sei immer genug Geld zu haben und nie zurückstecken zu müssen, bin ja Einzelkind Mama und Papa regeln schon. Du hast irgendwie den Bezug zur Realität verloren kommt mir vor und ich weis wie das ist, wenn man den Bezug zur Realität verliert...




Xidish schrieb:


> Es sollte jeder mal selber schauen, was er in Aussagen anderer hineinintepretiert!
> Denn imo sind anderer Posts hier und in anderen Threads vielmehr facebooklike.




Wenn du willst kopier ich paar Schmankerln aus Facebook hier her, ich seh  da jeden Tag Dinge, da ist das hier noch harmlos dagegen.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Man hat nie genug Geld ^^

Ne, im Ernst, was kann ich dafür, dass meine Eltern mein Leben lang so viel für mich gespart haben?


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Ich habe gerade das Licht eingeschaltet.


----------



## Alux (1. März 2013)

Ich schau grad fern


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

ich kotz grad


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. März 2013)

Ich wollte grade etwas sehr provokatives schreiben.

Habe mich aber zurück gehalten.

Achja, ich schaue auch Fern. Es kommt grad Opera.





> ich kotz grad




Bei solchen Aussagen und dem Katzenavatar muss ich immer lachen.

Meinen Humor versteh ich manchmal selbst nicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Neben mir liegt das Nexus 7.


----------



## Alux (1. März 2013)

Ich schau Surrogates


----------



## tonygt (1. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Also so schlecht bin ich gar nicht. Und so viel Zeit habe ich nicht, ich sollte das Studium nämlich innerhalb der Regelstudienzeit schaffen, um meine Eltern nicht allzu sehr zu belasten.





Magogan schrieb:


> Ich denke schon darüber nach, was ich kaufe. Die Technik zum Aufnehmen von Wii-Let's Plays war zum Beispiel keine schlechte Investition. Jetzt kann ich in der Zeit, in der ich nichts zu tun habe, Wii-Spiele spielen und das mit anderen teilen, indem ich Videos davon veröffentliche. Und falls ich mir irgendwann mal eine Wii U kaufen werde, dann kann ich die damit auch aufnehmen.





Magogan schrieb:


> Das war ernst gemeint. Wieso sollte man für sein Hobby kein Geld ausgeben?
> 
> Außerdem habe ich im Moment und in absehbarer Zeit wohl eher keine Geldprobleme.





Magogan schrieb:


> Ich würde meine Eltern jetzt nicht unbedingt als reich bezeichnen. Das liegt wohl eher daran, dass ich Ein-Zell-Kind Einzelkind bin ^^





Magogan schrieb:


> Man hat nie genug Geld ^^
> 
> Ne, im Ernst, was kann ich dafür, dass meine Eltern mein Leben lang so viel für mich gespart haben?






Magogan schrieb:


> Das war Mathe, die war wirklich schwer ... Da sind vermutlich viele durchgefallen, leider auch ich ^^





Magogan schrieb:


> Ich muss noch lernen, bin aber total fertig von der anderen Klausur heute und habe keine Lust mehr ... Also eigentlich brauche ich gar nicht zu lernen, ich darf in der Klausur ja das Skript benutzen - aber ich sollte wenigstens wissen, wo alles steht ^^ Hab die Klausur schon letztes Jahr nicht bestanden, aber dieses Jahr sollte es machbar sein eigentlich ^^





Magogan schrieb:


> Überhaupt nicht übertrieben, aber leider notwendig für die Bewegungsfreiheit beim Wii-Spielen:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nur mal als kleine Ansammlung was du er hier so verzapft macht es eventuell Verständlich warum es manchen hier ganz dezent aufn Sack geht.


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich schau Surrogates



gute wahl! 

es ist ja nicht das "was" sondern das "wie"....


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. März 2013)

Ich seh gerade ein Spring Training Spiel.
Cardinals@Astros.

Mein favorisiertes Team führt aktuell 5-2.


----------



## tonygt (1. März 2013)

Ich schau grad das letzte LCS Match von LOL und es scheint so als ob Copenhagen Wolves das erste Game nach 9 Lose gewinnt.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Magogan, darf ich das Zitat von dir in meiner Signatur verwenden?


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Kennt jemand einen guten Porscheschrauber? Vertragswerkstatt ist so teuer ...

Nein, nur ein kleiner Scherz, hab keinen Porsche xD ... Das kommt davon, wenn man zu viel Prosieben guckt ^^ Hat doch dieser eine Typ da auf seiner Facebookseite gepostet ...


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Mago, man geht mitm Porsche immer zur Vertragswerkstatt. IMMER!


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Vor allem *geht* man mit dem Porsche dorthin ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Darf ich das Zitat jetzt verwenden oder nicht?

Und wer sein Fahrzeug liebt, der schiebt!


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Mach was du willst ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. März 2013)

Ich stand heute unter nem Porsche, der nicht in einer Vertragswerkstatt war.

Okay okay. War auch ein sehr alter Porsche. ^^

CW hat gewonnen. 





> Und wer sein Fahrzeug liebt, der schiebt!




Ich könnt jetzt mein neues Auto anteasern, aber ich warte noch bis es auf meinem Hof steht.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Ich hol mir einen BMW M3, falls ich die 16 Millionen gewinne ^^ Und ein Haus ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Ich kenn jemand, der bei Porsche arbeitet. ^^

Da Mago mir erlaubt hat, alles zu machen, was ich will und ich erstmal frei habe, mache ich auch ein Let's Play!


----------



## Aun (1. März 2013)

ui der kam tief ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. März 2013)

Ich hoffe du hast genug von Magos Lets plays gesehen, damit du weist wies geht. =D


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem wären die ja gar nicht mal so schlecht, wenn er nicht immer so nen Käse erzählen würde und auch mal auf Kritik eingehen würde anstatt gleich zu blocken.


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da Mago mir erlaubt hat, alles zu machen, was ich will und ich erstmal frei habe, mache ich auch ein Let's Play!


Dafür brauchst du aber ein Mikro (190 Euro) und für das Mikro ein Audio-Interface (130 Euro). Und dann noch einen Mikrofonständer (20-50 Euro) ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Mago, Ich habe Musikinstrumente und kann mir Soundequipment ausleihen. Wenn ich es wirklich darauf anlege könnte deine Ausstattung meiner Ausstattung nicht das Wasser reichen ;-)


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Ausleihen zählt nicht. Ich hab übrigens auch noch ein Keyboard ... ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Das mit den Buchstaben drauf zählt nicht ;-)


----------



## Magogan (1. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das mit den Buchstaben drauf zählt nicht ;-)


Ne, ein richtiges Keyboard von Aldi ... Ist aber schon älter ^^

Ich konnte früher sogar mal "My heart will go on" darauf spielen ...


----------



## Schrottinator (1. März 2013)

Vom Aldi, süß!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. März 2013)

> richtiges Keyboard von Aldi



selbst meine kleine Schwester hat gelacht, als sie das gelesen hat. Danke dafür. =)


----------



## Konov (2. März 2013)

Morgän


----------



## zoizz (2. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgän



dem schließe ich mich an.	





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fakebook (2. März 2013)

Mein Nachbar hat sich ganz neu so ne dämliche Kotpumpe angeschafft, die mich doch prompt heute früh aus dem Bett gekläfft hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(mein Nachbar hat sich einen Hund gekauft, der am frühen Morgen bellt)

KRIEG!!!   
Entweder der Vermieter regelt das, oder ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (2. März 2013)

Diese Hass schon wieder am Morgen 
Dabei scheint doch so schön die Sonne


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2013)

Juten Morgen


----------



## Edou (2. März 2013)

I love it True and Played with Fire...I enjoy a battle without Fight *tralalala*


----------



## H2OTest (2. März 2013)

heute lauftraining bei rund um dir 0 grad ..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2013)

wadaaaaaaaaaap


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2013)

Moin


----------



## Aun (2. März 2013)

Good good, let the hate flew through you!


----------



## Magogan (2. März 2013)

So Leute,

da ich hier anscheinend nichts mehr schreiben kann, ohne dass sich jemand provoziert fühlt, werde ich dieses Forum für immer (eine sehr lange Zeit!) verlassen. Sogar die Moderatoren fühlen sich von meinen Beiträgen provoziert, selbst wenn ich Sachen kritisiere, die offensichtlich kritikwürdig sind.

Ich darf eurer Meinung nach ja scheinbar mein Leben nicht so leben, wie ich will, sondern soll auf alles verzichten, mindestens 10 Jobs neben dem Studium machen und trotzdem nicht einmal genug Geld für ein Brötchen haben. Und wenn ich nicht so lebe, dann folgt daraus ja, dass man mir Morddrohungen oder Aufforderungen zum Selbstmord an den Kopf werfen darf.

Falls mich wer vermisst, kann er mich ja auf YouTube per PN anschreiben oder in meinem Forum auf http://magogan.de posten.

Tschüß


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

Die Tatsacheneinheit ist sehr attraktiv.


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

mago du darfst nicht alles so ernst nehmen wie die das sagen 

du bist halt in jedes fettnäpchen getreten das sich bot 

mir selbst passiert halt das öfters 

einfach drauf geschissen sind ja im internet die meisten siehst ja eh nie im echten leben 

wünsch dir viel erfolg dann noch weiterhin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2013)

Wenn du dich mal selbst hinterfragst und ganz genau überlegst, müsstest du aber auch dir selbst eingestehen, dass du nicht ganz unbeteiligt daran bist. Manche Beiträge waren doch recht merkwürdig, sei es zu deinen LPs oder zu deinem Technik Zeugs. Da haben sich dann viele daran aufgerieben.

Ich finds allerdings lächerlich, wie schnell sich hier einige provoziert fühlen, ich meine wer gibt nen fuck darauf, wer hier hinter den Nickname steht und was er macht? Vielleicht kennt man ein, zwei oder drei Leute auch "persönlich", der Rest ist und bleibt aber "Anonymous". Du solltest dir diese Beiträge genau so wenig zu Herzen nehmen wie die, deine Beiträge lesen.

GG sag ich da nur


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

du shikari was für ne grafikarte haste eingentlich nicht das die graka dann die neuen teile bremst ^^ aber denk mal das neue gehäuse bringt schonmal gute wärmezirkulierung erhöht auch die lebensdauer des pcs

mein alter pc 2008 starb ja weil im gehäuse zu heiss wurde und die elkos geplatzt sind


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2013)

Hab ne Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti , sollte also kein Prob sein  

Wollte euch übrigens nochmal für die Tipps danken, hat mir sehr geholfen. Wie ich nen PC zusammenbaue weiß ich, allerdings bin ich mir nie bei den genauen Spezifikationen sicher.


----------



## Legendary (2. März 2013)

Heute ist mein 2. Geburtstag!!


----------



## Konov (2. März 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> So Leute,
> 
> da ich hier anscheinend nichts mehr schreiben kann, ohne dass sich jemand provoziert fühlt, werde ich dieses Forum für immer (eine sehr lange Zeit!) verlassen. Sogar die Moderatoren fühlen sich von meinen Beiträgen provoziert, selbst wenn ich Sachen kritisiere, die offensichtlich kritikwürdig sind.
> 
> ...




Oh man, du hast echt nix verstanden, übertreibst jetzt maßlos und machst dich damit zur beleidigten Leberwurst, die mit ihrem Frust nicht anders umzugehen weiß.

Schade und traurig.

Und ich prophezeihe, du kommst bald wieder 
So wie die leute, die sich formell im WoW Forum verabschiedet haben und erstmal auflisten, was ihnen alles an WoW nicht gefällt und warum sie jetzt damit aufhören.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2013)

Jop, im Gegensatz zu den Usern hier.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. März 2013)

> Oh man, du hast echt nix verstanden, übertreibst jetzt maßlos und machst dich damit zur beleidigten Leberwurst, die mit ihrem Frust nicht anders umzugehen weiß.
> 
> Schade und traurig.



Ja, oder er zieht einfach konsequent die Handbremse, weil man ja selbst an deinem post schon wieder sieht, dass egal was er schreibt, es ihm negativ ausgelegt wird.

Und nun für alle zur Belohnung Ponys:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-.-


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2013)

oh man amerika kann man hotels wahrscheinlich erst ab 21 buchen ... wtf naja dann wirds halt Thailand


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2013)

Trinkt das Pferd an der Theke ein Bier?


----------



## Aun (2. März 2013)

apfelsaft!


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wtf naja dann wirds halt Thailand



Merke junger Padawan! Immer erst der Frau in den Schritt greifen, damit du weisst das es kein Kerl ist!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. März 2013)

Ne Cidre.

Du siehst doch das Pferd im Vordergrund mit dem Apfel Tattoo (CutieMark). Die sammelt mit ihrer Familie ganz viele Äpfel um daraus Apfelwein zu machen.

Einmal im Jahr besaufen sich dann alle Ponys mit Apfelwein.

wtf am i talkin


----------



## tonygt (2. März 2013)

Applewoi
Macht nix Shikari


----------



## Edou (2. März 2013)

Sup Bitchezz? :0


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ne Cidre.
> 
> Du siehst doch das Pferd im Vordergrund mit dem Apfel Tattoo (CutieMark). Die sammelt mit ihrer Familie ganz viele Äpfel um daraus Apfelwein zu machen.
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung, ich sehe nur ein paar eingefärbte Pferde, die vor einer Apfelplantage anscheinend Bier trinken.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ^this
> Immer wenn ich Ponies sehe, stirbt etwas in mir. D:


Mission erfüllt. Everypony fall back.


So nun da Mago weg ist. Wer kommt als nächstes?


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> oh man amerika kann man hotels wahrscheinlich erst ab 21 buchen ... wtf naja dann wirds halt Thailand






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wer kommt als nächstes?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c6bEs3dxjPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. März 2013)

ich sehe wir verstehen uns shika


----------



## win3ermute (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe es, auf dem Klo alte "audios" zu lesen. Da stehen dann so Highlights drin wie "der Cambridge war einen Tick zu flauschig"   

Ihr flauscht doch!


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

flauschig ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. März 2013)

Test

[buffedvideo]50533[/buffedvideo]


----------



## Wynn (2. März 2013)

bestanden


----------



## Aun (2. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> flauschig ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



thug life, yo!


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2013)

Nachdem ich jetzt beide Sonic Adventure Teile durch habe, fühle ich mich irgendwie schmutzig und depressiv.


----------



## Aun (2. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt beide Sonic Adventure Teile durch habe, fühle ich mich irgendwie schmutzig und depressiv.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tell me more ´bout dat


----------



## Noxiel (2. März 2013)

Wer kennt schon den SS Youtube Trick? Naaaaa?


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2013)

SS = ?


----------



## Noxiel (2. März 2013)

Nicht das, was man meinen könnte. Momang....


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2013)

Gerade recherchiert. Cooler Trick.

Hmmm, ich denke, als nächstes kommt Sonic Unleashed


----------



## Noxiel (2. März 2013)

Dann trotzdem nochmal hier

Aus www.youtube.com wird
www.ssyoutube.com. Einfach ein paar Sekunden warten, dann geht in der neuen Seite ein Player auf, über den ihr das Video anschauen könnt.


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2013)

Warum krieg ich auf der Seite Werbung mit Sasha Grey? Noxiel schämst du dich denn nicht? Solche Schweineseiten zu besuchen!


----------



## Noxiel (2. März 2013)

Nicht das ich wüßte wer Sasha Grey ist, aber ich glaube wenn ich sie kennen würde - was ich damit nicht zugebe - dann würde ich wohl sagen: "Boah, geil!"


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüßte wer Sasha Grey ist, aber ich glaube wenn ich sie kennen würde - was ich damit nicht zugebe - dann würde ich wohl sagen: "Boah, geil!"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (2. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüßte wer Sasha Grey ist, aber ich glaube wenn ich sie kennen würde - was ich damit nicht zugebe - dann würde ich wohl sagen: "Boah, geil!"



ja ne ist klar ^^ die spielt sogar in crank 2 mit


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (2. März 2013)

Irgendetwas sagt mir, dass du für das Bild Lob haben möchtest..... klärt mich jemand auf?


----------



## Olliruh (2. März 2013)

Ja )))))
Nein es läuft wieder einiger maßen


----------



## Aun (2. März 2013)

omfg LoL bloß weg hier 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2013)

...


----------



## zoizz (2. März 2013)

Na Schrotti? Erst schreiben, dann das geschriebene im edit durchgestrichen und den gleichen test direkt dahinter nochmal? und jetzt alles weg? ^^


und äh, der ssyt zeigt nur nen gangnam-style vid?


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2013)

Die Geschichte meines 1-Post-Fails: Ich dachte erst, das wäre eins von den Bildern, bei denen sich LoL-Spieler über Stats lustig machen, weil ich Assists mit Death verwechselt habe. Habe dann nomma hingeschaut und es gemerkt. An der Stelle wollte ich durchstreichen. Aus irgendeinem Grund kam der Mist dann doppelt. Und irgendwann war's mir dann zu blöd und ich habs einfach entfernt.


----------



## Noxiel (2. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> und äh, der ssyt zeigt nur nen gangnam-style vid?


Sollte mit jedem Video funktionieren, das Youtube für Deutsche sperrt.


----------



## Reflox (2. März 2013)

Kennst du auch ne Möglichkeit, dass jemand aus DE auf synctube das Video anschauen kann?


----------



## Alux (3. März 2013)

Ich eröffne mal meine Freunde und sage guten Morgen, eben von der Wahl zurück.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Sonne!


----------



## Alux (3. März 2013)

Hier auch -^.^-


----------



## Noxiel (3. März 2013)

Von wegen Sonne. Hier ist alles bedeckt, klassisches Suizid-Wetter.


----------



## Konov (3. März 2013)

Sonne war hier gestern. Heute wieder bewölkt 
Naja guten Morgen


----------



## schneemaus (3. März 2013)

Iiiich geh heut skaten  Hauptsache trocken, der Rest is mir egal.


----------



## Konov (3. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Iiiich geh heut skaten  Hauptsache trocken, der Rest is mir egal.



selbiges gilt für mich fürs biken... mal sehen ob ich das heut noch mache, denke aber eher nicht. Echt zuviel zutun im moment.
Und es ist leider noch sehr kühl


----------



## Aun (3. März 2013)

hier im osten scheint die sonne


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Im Südwesten auch.


----------



## tonygt (3. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> hier im osten scheint die sonne



Dafür war die Sonne gestern schon im Westen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2013)

PC FREAKS I NEED YOUR HALP EGAIN PLZZZ :s

Also, morgen kommt ja mein neuer CPU mit dem Gehäuse. Da ich ja quasi alles Austausche außer meiner Festplatte, Laufwerk, Netzteil und Graka... muss ich sicher die Festplatte formatieren oder ? Und wie soll ich das machen ? Schon vorher oder erst, wenn sie drinne im neuen PC sitzt ?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Bei uns nicht


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2013)

ja du musst sie neu formatieren weil halt neue mainboard treiber das gibt sonst nur ärger 

ich würde sie vorher formatieren bevor du die hardware einbaust


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Erstmal alles einbauen. Wenn es ohne formatieren klappt, dann freu dich und wenn nicht, dann einfach bei der OS Installation. Der Installer sagt dir das dann


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2013)

schrotti gibt das nicht ärger in zukunft mit alten mainboard treibern ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2013)

Werde das dann morgen früh machen, wie mach ich das denn am Besten ? Ganz normal mit Windoof CD oder gibt es da nen besonderen Trick ?

E: Btw ich wechsle ja nicht die Marken. Ist quasi von Gigabyte (Motherboard) zu Gigabyte und von Intel (CPU) zu Intel.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

@Wrynn: Früher auf jedenfall, mittlerweile sind das eh die Windows Treiber und der macht das dann ber die automatische Treiberinstallation.

Einfach über die Windoof CD.


----------



## Aun (3. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Dafür war die Sonne gestern schon im Westen



 pfff gestern den ganzen tag sonnenschein bei 6°C


----------



## Noxiel (3. März 2013)

Ist es nicht so, dass sich Windows "merkt" welche Teile verbaut sind und anfängt zu meckern, wenn elementare Dinge wie Mainboard, GraKa.... ausgetauscht werden. Aber auch vom Gefühl her würde ich einfach formatieren, wirkt auf mich einfach sauberer...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2013)

Jop wird auch gemacht. Darf morgen dann zwar den ganzen Tag Games downloaden, aber naja.


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2013)

vergess nicht alle spiele auf steam vorher zu deinstallieren bevor du formatierst

savegames kannste mit http://www.gamesave-manager.com/

manche aaa title haben ja nen kopierschutz der sich merkt ob es installiert ist das spiel ist oder nicht ^^


----------



## Xidish (3. März 2013)

Moin,

also hier war heute Morgen wieder alles weiß und es schneite noch abundzu den vormittag bei Plusgraden.

-------------------
Zur Installation und Formatieren ...
Am Besten Du baust alles fertig zusammen.
Dann startest Du den PC, legst Die Windows DVD ein und machst einen Restart.

Falls es das nicht schon eh macht ..
drückst Du rechtzeitig Del (Entfernen), um in das Bios zu kommen.
Da stellst Du bei der Bootpriorität ein, daß der PC zuerst von DVD zu bootet.

Dann startet er von der DVD die Installtion.

Im Setupmenue kommt irgendwann die Anzeige mit den Laufwerken.
Das gehst Du auf erweiterte Optionen (oder so ähnlich)
Falls Du auf Deiner Festplatte mehrere Partitionen hast, formatierst Du über die Optionen dort die Windows (C) Partition.

Anschließen ein Klick auf weiter, um auf C Windows zu installieren.

Vergiss aber nicht, vorher alle wichtigen Daten (auch die unter C) zu sichern (z.B. auf einem Stick oder
wenn Du hast - auf eine andere Partition.

viel Erfolg


greetz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2013)

Danke, so werde ich es glaube ich auch machen. Wie ich formatiere weiß ich schon, nur halt ob ich das vorher machen soll, oder wenn die Festplatte schon im PC verbaut ist. Aber im Endeffekt macht es ja keinen Unterschied, solange ich ins BIOS komme. Hoffe ich


----------



## Xidish (3. März 2013)

Ähm, wieso macht Buffed hier aus einem C ein copyright - aus dem anderen wiederum nicht?  

edit: Test ... Windows C
edit 2: Jetzt macht's nicht, hmmm ...


----------



## zoizz (3. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Aber auch vom Gefühl her würde ich einfach formatieren, wirkt auf mich einfach sauberer...



Sauberschrubben und man ist alle Altlasten los. 
Apropos schrubben: Frühjahrsputz bald ....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2013)

tierqäuler !!!


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Das ist ne Katze, die wird dabei schnurren ^^


----------



## zoizz (3. März 2013)

ich dachte, das wäre das staubsaugerbrummen ^^


----------



## Edou (3. März 2013)

Was geht aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaab?


----------



## Xidish (3. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> tierqäuler !!!


Was soll das sein - ein Ergebnis der ständigen Rechtschreibreformen?


----------



## Reflox (3. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vCSn0ggj2Ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (3. März 2013)

KREBS!  

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/benjaminlasniersince99?fb_action_ids=434276399979985%2C434275833313375&fb_action_types=ustream_og%3Acomment&fb_source=other_multiline&action_object_map={%22434276399979985%22%3A484524984941264%2C%22434275833313375%22%3A484524984941264}&action_type_map={%22434276399979985%22%3A%22ustream_og%3Acomment%22%2C%22434275833313375%22%3A%22ustream_og%3Acomment%22}&action_ref_map=


----------



## Aun (3. März 2013)

wie kommt man eigtl auf so einen bullshit? @ h2o


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2013)

Und trotzdem wird er mit so vielen Weiber schlafen können wie keiner von uns hier... traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Ist an dem Kind was besonderes?


----------



## Legendary (3. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wird er mit so vielen Weiber schlafen können wie keiner von uns hier... traurig aber wahr.



Ja das ist ja das erbärmliche. Er istn Kind mit langen hochgegelten Haaren und nem Smartphone in der Hand, er ist eben einfach nur geil!


----------



## tonygt (3. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und trotzdem wird er mit so vielen Weiber schlafen können wie keiner von uns hier... traurig aber wahr.



AUch nur wenn wieder Millonen Idioten Haten und ihn Famous machen.
Ignoriert doch einfach die Leute die euch net gefallen und hört auf sie verdammt nochmal zu famen.
Hater making people famous. 
Aber scheinbar rafft das keiner.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Ja ist jetzt an dem Kind was tolles?


----------



## Edou (3. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ja ist jetzt an dem Kind was tolles?




Frag' ich mich ehrlich gesagt auch.


----------



## Ogil (3. März 2013)

Man koennte den Eindruck bekommen, dass sich manche Leute nur wohl fuehlen, wenn sie was zum Meckern und Aufregen haben. Und wenn sich grad nix von selbst bietet, dann wird sich halt was gesucht. Typisch doitsch?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. März 2013)

true story.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Typisch doitsch ist auch typisch deutsch   

Warum regt man sich über ein komisches Kind mit komischer Frisur auf? Ist das Kind berühmt?


----------



## Reflox (3. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ist das Kind berühmt?



Jop. Der ist 13 und hat halt eine Seite über sich gemacht und 0815 SwagFag Fotos reingestellt. Ist jetzt so weit dass er seine eigene Kleidermarke hat.


----------



## H2OTest (3. März 2013)

Und denn link hab ich von Reflox Bruder


----------



## Reflox (3. März 2013)

Der hat sich die Bilder von ihm ausgedruckt und an die Wand geklebt. Neben seinen JB Postern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. März 2013)

Sicher das es der Bruder ist und nicht die Schwester? ^^


----------



## Reflox (3. März 2013)

Ja .______.


----------



## H2OTest (3. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der hat sich die Bilder von ihm ausgedruckt und an die Wand geklebt. Neben seinen JB Postern.
> 
> 
> 
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (3. März 2013)

Achja und n Nazi isser auch noch.


----------



## tonygt (3. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Achja und n Nazi isser auch noch.



Ja das wissen wir ja schon aber passt das so gut bei den Freunden oder is JB nen Markenzeichen in der Szene ?


----------



## Aun (3. März 2013)

ich seh die typen schon in schwarzen bomberjacken mit dicken JB initialen aufm rücken durch die gegend hetzen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

Wenn man sich das so mit dem Bruder durchließt, ist das kein Mensch sondern eine lebende Parodie auf die Menschheit...


----------



## seanbuddha (3. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rJQk4KXGdIo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hach ja, ewig nicht mehr gesehen^^


----------



## Reflox (3. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich seh die typen schon in schwarzen bomberjacken mit dicken JB initialen aufm rücken durch die gegend hetzen ^^



Und ausm Handy dröhnt BEBBY BEBBY UUUUUUH


----------



## Legendary (3. März 2013)

Und er heißt sicherlich Kevin, Dustin, Justin [insert random american stupid name here] etc.


----------



## Reflox (3. März 2013)

Pascal. Etwa gleich schlimm.


----------



## H2OTest (3. März 2013)

lalé neue sig


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Ja das wissen wir ja schon aber passt das so gut bei den Freunden oder is JB nen Markenzeichen in der Szene ?


Steht JB nicht für Jadolf Bittler den berühmten Sturmtruppenführer oder ist es doch der Wahlspruch Juden boykottieren von 1930? ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Steht JB nicht für Jadolf Bittler den berühmten Sturmtruppenführer oder ist es doch der Wahlspruch Juden boykottieren von 1930? ^^



Oder Jingle Bells als geheimer Code, dass Weihnachten Hanuka überlegen ist.


----------



## Reflox (3. März 2013)

Oder es ist eine neue Strategie um den Mädchen die Bomberjacke und somit die Rechte Szene näher zu bringen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. März 2013)

Hihi

JB sind auch die Initialen von Jack Black seh ich grade. ;(


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2013)

new sig n avatar u lik ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. März 2013)

thumbs up


----------



## LarsW (4. März 2013)

Moin


----------



## Konov (4. März 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Xidish (4. März 2013)

Moin

Sonne ... Schnee ... Sonne (wie lange hejt das noch so weiter? will Frühling)

Und Lars, bei Dir frage ich mich gerade, was zuerst aufgestanden ist!


----------



## LarsW (4. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Und Lars, bei Dir frage ich mich gerade, was zuerst aufgestanden ist!



Bitte?I don´t get it.


----------



## orkman (4. März 2013)

riecht nach fisch hier .... guten morgen!


----------



## Aun (4. März 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> riecht nach fisch hier .... guten morgen!



wird zeit für nen waschtag


----------



## Aun (4. März 2013)

lästern wir über faultiere im weltraum!


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2013)

hätte man faultiere statt affen in den weltall geschossen hätten wir noch nichtmal den mond betreten !


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> lästern wir über faultiere im weltraum!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-S_wOqb32eg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2013)

Uiuiui ich bekomme heute die "alte" SSD von meinem Onkel, die kommt dann in meinen neuen PC. 

Ick freu mir


----------



## Aun (4. März 2013)

pr0n streamed dann aber immer noch nicht schneller ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2013)

sad, but true.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Die Videofiles öffnen sich aber schneller


----------



## Aun (4. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Die Videofiles öffnen sich aber schneller






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LarsW (4. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ok Leute wir machen uns nicht über Leute lustig, die nicht mehr anwesend sind.



Ist am Wochenende was passiert,was ich wissen sollte?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ist am Wochenende was passiert,was ich wissen sollte?



Er hat wohl buffed verlassen, weil ihm das Gehate aufn Sack ging. Lustig ist, dass er danach noch mehr von Leuten geflamed wurde. 

Hat zwar ein wenig selbst dazu beigetragen, aber das Verhalten mancher hier ist kindergartenhaft. Obwohl, das passt hier auch zum Forum.


----------



## ZAM (4. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [..] aber das Verhalten mancher hier ist kindergartenhaft. [..]



Allerdings



> Obwohl, das passt hier auch zum Forum.



Nicht, so lange ich hier noch mitmische.


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2013)

das nachtreten hätte nicht sein gemusst am wochende halt 

wünsch dir viel erfolg shikara beim zusammenbauen


----------



## Konov (4. März 2013)

Ich glaube weiterhin fest daran dass Mago zurückkommt ^^

Er ist sicher nur etwas eingeschnappt. Was ich verstehen kann. Bei Legendary hängt mein Mauszeiger regelmässig über dem Melden Button.


----------



## orkman (4. März 2013)

w00t ... zensur scheint wieder zugeschlagen zu haben ...manche posts sind verschwunden ... redefreiheit


----------



## LarsW (4. März 2013)

Grundlegend gehören ja immer zwei dazu..aber irgendwie traurig,dass man sich aus solchen Gründen aus einer Community abwendet.

Life goes on.


----------



## Aun (4. März 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> w00t ... zensur scheint wieder zugeschlagen zu haben ...manche posts sind verschwunden ... redefreiheit



hör ich da ein mimimi? ^^


----------



## Xidish (4. März 2013)

Das hat nix mit Zensur zu tun - das ist Hausrecht & lies den gesamten Artikel 5 des Grundgesetzes!
Es wurden halt nur Sachen gelöscht/versteckt, die hier aufgrund ihrer Wortwahl nix zu suchen haben!
Erst denken - dann posten?

Und Magogans Entscheidung kann ich nur allzugut verstehen -
erst recht, weil keiner auf Ermahnungen hier hört und Moderatoren schon mitmachen. 
Es gibt auch gescheiten Offtopic - wozu ihr aber meistens scheinbar nicht mehr imstande seid.

denke ich ...

*so ab geht's in den Kindergarten* 

schöne Tag Euch noch


----------



## Manowar (4. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich glaube weiterhin fest daran dass Mago zurückkommt ^^
> 
> Er ist sicher nur etwas eingeschnappt. Was ich verstehen kann. Bei Legendary hängt mein Mauszeiger regelmässig über dem Melden Button.



Grushdak/Xidish hats ja auch nur 2 Tage ohne geschafft.
Buffed ist halt wie eine Droge, gelle? Einmal angefixt und man kommt nicht mehr davon los. 


Was hast du denn gegen Legendary?
Der hat dich doch sogar gern! (Hat er mir im Vertrauen gesagt!)


----------



## Xidish (4. März 2013)

Naja, es waren schon deutlich mehr als 2 Tage.
Und Grushdak wurde nicht von mir ganz gelöscht.
Das kann ich eher Computec verdanken, die eine Frist, die sie mir eigentlich eingeräumt hatten schon nach 2 Stunden verworfen haben. 

ps. Und ja lieber Buffed als Droge, als das andere Problem, was ich nun fast 20 Jahre nicht mehr hab'. 

so nun aber ab zur Arbeit ... bb


----------



## orkman (4. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit Zensur zu tun - das ist Hausrecht & lies den gesamten Artikel 5 des Grundgesetzes!
> Es wurden halt nur Sachen gelöscht/versteckt, die hier aufgrund ihrer Wortwahl nix zu suchen haben!
> Erst denken - dann posten?



da wurde ein post geloescht wo drin stand dass mago weg ist , nicht mehr nicht weniger... soviel zu "erst denken dann posten" ... wenn man nix weiss einfach mal ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> wünsch dir viel erfolg shikara beim zusammenbauen



Danke dir, wird aber wohl erst morgen was. Pakete kommen dann hoffentlich, hab hier schon alles bereit liegen. Lt. Amazon wurden die Bestellungen am Freitag verschickt, leider war nur das MB als Prime verfügbar und kam schon Samstag. Bitte bitte lass sie morgen kommen


----------



## Konov (4. März 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Grushdak/Xidish hats ja auch nur 2 Tage ohne geschafft.
> Buffed ist halt wie eine Droge, gelle? Einmal angefixt und man kommt nicht mehr davon los.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hab auch nix gegen legendary.... aber er vergreift sich meiner meinung nach etwas zu oft im Ton und knüppelt drauf ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.
das ist nicht in Ordnung... und das ist auch das einzige was mich stört


----------



## seanbuddha (4. März 2013)

Buh!



ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht, so lange ich hier noch mitmische.



Challenge Accepted!


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei Legendary hängt mein Mauszeiger regelmässig über dem Melden Button.


Ah nice, danke. Ist gut zu wissen wem ich die Nadeln in die Voodoopuppe ramme. Muhahaha.     Also falls ich mal fliegen sollte weiß ich ja wer Schuld dran ist.


Was ich allerdings geil finde: es wird über mich geredet, yeah attention whore!!  

EDIT: Wie kann man SO jemandem nur böse sein, ich kapiers nicht?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Ist das Kevin auf dem Foto? O_o

@Attention Whore:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vtP8rO7kYIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (4. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings geil finde: es wird über mich geredet, yeah attention whore!!



Nicht geredet aber geschrieben. Von Leuten die dich nicht kennen.

Naja, wayne


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ist das Kevin auf dem Foto? O_o



Das bin ich du Vollkoffer! Pic ist vom WE, ganz frisch und sexeeey! :>


----------



## Aun (4. März 2013)

sieht aus wie ein kevin oder justin, ein sascha könnts auch noch sein


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2013)

Hauptsache kein Ossi, ne Aun?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hauptsache kein Ossi, ne Aun?



Na wenn das der Forendiktator ließt...


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2013)

Zam ist natürlich mein bester Freund und von dieser Anti-Ossi Regelung vollkommen ausgeschlossen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2013)

I would

kommt Leute, habt euch lieb.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Schon 2 aktraktive Meldebuttons in wenigen Minuten


----------



## Aun (4. März 2013)

lieber ossi, als so bieber mäßig gestyled


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Schon 2 aktraktive Meldebuttons in wenigen Minuten



Aus, pfui!






Aun schrieb:


> lieber ossi, als so bieber mäßig gestyled



Ich bin nicht Bieber, ich bin geil. Ich hasse diesen "Typen", nur weil ich Hemd und ne RayBan trage bin ich noch lange kein Bieber.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Ich denke, wir haben einen NAchfolger für Magogan gefunden


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2013)

Niemals, ich hab ein gefestigtes Selbstbewusstsein, das kann selbst ein Flöxchen, Shiki, Aun und Schrotti zusammen nicht zerstören.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Was hab ICH denn getan?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. März 2013)

Legendere bebe i wud neva ever ever hurt u bebe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (4. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ah nice, danke. Ist gut zu wissen wem ich die Nadeln in die Voodoopuppe ramme. Muhahaha.     Also falls ich mal fliegen sollte weiß ich ja wer Schuld dran ist.
> 
> 
> Was ich allerdings geil finde: es wird über mich geredet, yeah attention whore!!
> ...



dein ernst? - raus! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (4. März 2013)

Freaks allesamt ^^


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2013)

H2O bist das du? Wenn ja süß.  Muckis sind nich alles im Leben, dafür hab ich keinen IQ wie ein Ziegelstein.


----------



## H2OTest (4. März 2013)

abitur süßer  - 2,4 schnitt - raus!


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2013)

Damn, dann hab ichs mit jemandem zu tun, der die Intelligenz von 2 Ziegelsteinen besitzt.


----------



## EspCap (4. März 2013)

Nehmt doch gleich das Messband her


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> abitur süßer  - 2,4 schnitt - raus!



Es gibt so viele "Brotmenschen" die im 2,0 - 3,0 sind


----------



## Reflox (4. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> lieber ossi, als so bieber mäßig gestyled



Du ziehst dir auch ne Tüte übern Kopf damit dich Kevin einmal liebt.


----------



## H2OTest (4. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nehmt doch gleich das Messband her



26 cm - ist aber auch noch ein bisschen kalt


----------



## Aun (4. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du ziehst dir auch ne Tüte übern Kopf damit dich Kevin einmal liebt.



für DEN kevin da oben bestimmt nicht! außerdem hast du es doch bisher immer gemocht


----------



## Reflox (4. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> außerdem hast du es doch bisher immer gemocht



Dann musste ich wenigstens nicht deine Visage sehen.


----------



## zoizz (4. März 2013)

Ihr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 seid echt Freaks, amusez moi!

___________________________________________
beliebiger buffeduser - Mago - bel. buffeduser



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

So Leute, jetzt habt euch alle wieder auf platonischer Ebene lieb!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. März 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 26 cm - ist aber auch noch ein bisschen kalt



Also so nen Ding möchte ich aber nicht haben.


----------



## H2OTest (4. März 2013)

Okay- Morgen früh vor der schule laufen gehen


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> für DEN kevin da oben bestimmt nicht! außerdem hast du es doch bisher immer gemocht



Du kapierst die Line einfach nicht...traurig traurig.


Flöxchen, hast du gut gemacht!


----------



## Trollmops (4. März 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> 26 cm - ist aber auch noch ein bisschen kalt




da solls auch mal zu durchblutungsstörungen im hirn kommen wenn da plötzlich die hälfte der suppe zwischen den beinen staut


----------



## H2OTest (4. März 2013)

Trollmops schrieb:


> da solls auch mal zu durchblutungsstörungen im hirn kommen wenn da plötzlich die hälfte der suppe zwischen den beinen staut



naja, humor ist wenn man trotzdem lachen kann


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Hey, ich mache Let's Plays!


----------



## Trollmops (4. März 2013)

was haben wir gelacht 

will jemand mein zimmer für mich aufräumen..?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hey, ich mache Let's Plays!


wo? will ich sehen =D


----------



## Aun (4. März 2013)

ich da klappen wir, bei den sonic let´s plays, genauso spastisch ab wie er selbst ^^


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hey, ich mache Let's Plays!



Sers Mago 2.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. März 2013)

Wie wärs mit nem Lets Play buffed Forum Edition? ^^

1.500 posts. weeeeeeee


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Sers Mago 2.



Lieber prügeln alle auf mir, als dass sich hier alle zerfleischen. Außerdem hab ich dich mit dem Kevin verwechselt (ich mein nen echten), von daher haste eh noch einen gut. ^^

Aun, wenn ich ein Sonic LP machen würde, hätte ich mir vor Frust das Fleisch von den Knochen genagt. Die letzte Bisspur vom Samstag sieht man immernoch... 

Edit: Tetris LP ist scheiße geworden und wenn das so weiter geht, wird das erste gute zu meinem eigenen Spiel sein


----------



## Trollmops (4. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Lets Play buffed Forum Edition? ^^
> 
> 1.500 posts. weeeeeeee




gz!  


wie soll sowas deiner meinung nach aussehen?


----------



## Konov (4. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Lieber prügeln alle auf mir, als dass sich hier alle zerfleischen. Außerdem hab ich dich mit dem Kevin verwechselt (ich mein nen echten), von daher haste eh noch einen gut. ^^
> 
> Aun, wenn ich ein Sonic LP machen würde, hätte ich mir vor Frust das Fleisch von den Knochen genagt. Die letzte Bisspur vom Samstag sieht man immernoch...
> 
> Edit: Tetris LP ist scheiße geworden und wenn das so weiter geht, wird das erste gute zu meinem eigenen Spiel sein



Würde auch gern mal eins von dir sehen... wenn du nen link hast


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[dailymotion]xqvx2p_[/dailymotion]


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Würde auch gern mal eins von dir sehen... wenn du nen link hast



Hier ist mal der Kanal: http://www.youtube.c...or?feature=mhee
Bei den Videos halte ich aber noch gepflegt den Rand.
Das Problem ist, dass es so viele tolle Spiele gibt, ich aber die Sprecheinlage bei jedem vergeige. 
Außerdem gibt es Spiele wie Ni No Kuni, bei denen es eine Frechheit wäre, wenn ich mit meinem Geschwafel stören würde. 

Edit: Gibt es sowas wie The Game Station (das sind die, wo TB, Jesse Cox, Crendor und Dodgers dazu gehören) im deutschsprachigen Raum?


----------



## Konov (4. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hier ist mal der Kanal: http://www.youtube.c...or?feature=mhee
> Bei den Videos halte ich aber noch gepflegt den Rand.
> Das Problem ist, dass es so viele tolle Spiele gibt, ich aber die Sprecheinlage bei jedem vergeige.
> Außerdem gibt es Spiele wie Ni No Kuni, bei denen es eine Frechheit wäre, wenn ich mit meinem Geschwafel stören würde.
> ...



Achso okay, naja ein LP ohne kommentar ist schon etwas uninteressant denke ich ^^

Hau raus dein mikro


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Ich muss aufhören die Stork Riesen zu kaufen...


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2013)

Würd allerdings auch gern ein Schrotti LP sehen.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Hat jemand einen 781 seitigen Würfel? Dann bestimm ich so, welches Games es wird


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2013)

http://www.random.org/


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2013)

Bitte einen Klassiker (Zelda, Terranigma, Super Mario 64, Mario Kart 64, Secret of Mana oder BITTE BITTE James Pond 2) Das hab ich früher am Amiga schon immer gern gezockt.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Hmm, wenn es von James Pond keinen Port gibt, wird's schwierig. Ich hab die Amiga net 
Die anderen wären kein Problem ^^

Edit: Hmm, mal schauen, was Ebay hergibt.

Wie wäre es mit Battletoads mit Death Counter? Mal schauen, ob ich im dritten Level zweistellig bleibe.


----------



## Legendary (4. März 2013)

James Pond kannste auch mit nem SNES Emulator oder Amiga Emulator laufen lassen, ist ja alles kein Problem.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. März 2013)

Auch wenn die Bildqualität dadurch besser ist, wollen wir hier die Sachen nicht erwähnen. ;-P
Naja, hab ich wenigstens was in den Ferien zu tun ^^

Edit:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jhoepQrxbfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LarsW (5. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> EDIT: Wie kann man SO jemandem nur böse sein, ich kapiers nicht?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ALTER!
Dafür ist es zu früh.Jetzt kündigt wieder mein Therapeut!
Morgen.


(Und mal so ganz Nebenbei: die Hose in Kombi mit den Schuhen sehen aus wie Vitali Vodkawyitsch.)


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

Morgen zusammen. *Kanne Kaffee hinstell*


----------



## Konov (5. März 2013)

Danke für den Kaffee 

Morgen!


----------



## tonygt (5. März 2013)

Wo is der Tee ?


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

James Pond ist witzig. Allerdings brennt sich der Soundtrack ins Hirn


----------



## schneemaus (5. März 2013)

Yay, drei Wochen krank geschrieben... Außerdem nicht mehr nur eine Diagnose, nein, gleich drei


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Morgen


----------



## LarsW (5. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Yay, drei Wochen krank geschrieben...



Ist doch voll gut!
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Yay, drei Wochen krank geschrieben... Außerdem nicht mehr nur eine Diagnose, nein, gleich drei



rollerderby unfall ?

gute besserung jedenfalls


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2013)

watwatwatwat




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (5. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Yay, drei Wochen krank geschrieben... Außerdem nicht mehr nur eine Diagnose, nein, gleich drei



Gute besserung, was auch immer es ist ^^


----------



## schneemaus (5. März 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ist doch voll gut!
> Gute Besserung!





Wrynn schrieb:


> rollerderby unfall ?
> 
> gute besserung jedenfalls





Konov schrieb:


> Gute besserung, was auch immer es ist ^^



Danke, das mit der Besserung wird wohl dauern. Und nein, kein Roller Derby Unfall, sondern das, weswegen ich letztes Jahr auch in der Klinik war. Falls wer googlen will: Die Diagnosen F 33.1 G, F 34.1 G und F 60.31 G. Die letzte hab ich seit September, die ersten beiden hab ich gestern das erst Mal auf meiner Krankschreibung gesehen. Gut, gedacht hab ich mir sowas schon, aber mir hätte die eine trotzdem gelangt.


----------



## LarsW (5. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Die Diagnosen F 33.1 G, F 34.1 G und F 60.31 G.



Ohje..Fuck!  
Ich wünsche dir echt nur alles erdenklich gute.Bin froh das ich damals die Kurve bekommen habe- Rede ich mir zumindest ein.


----------



## Trollmops (5. März 2013)

da kann wohl ein weiteres gute besserung nicht schaden, komm schnell wieder auf die beine!


----------



## schneemaus (5. März 2013)

Danke, LarsW. Ich war auf dem Weg da raus, aber dann kam n ziemlicher Schlag ins Gesicht und, wie hieß es letztens so schön, jetzt bin ich in einem "Verhaltensrückfall". Ganz großes Kino  Aber na ja, ich mach ja was dagegen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)




----------



## LarsW (5. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Danke, LarsW. Ich war auf dem Weg da raus, aber dann kam n ziemlicher Schlag ins Gesicht und, wie hieß es letztens so schön, jetzt bin ich in einem "Verhaltensrückfall". Ganz großes Kino  *Aber na ja, ich mach ja was dagegen ^^*



this!   
Bei mir hats sich schon mit der Suche nach ´ner Therapeutischenhilfe erledigt.Wartezeiten bis ultimo.Reaktion: In der Zeit kann ich mir selber helfen.So war es dann auch.
Diese ganze paranoide Pseudegesellschaft.Jeder will nur´n paar Tabletten,weil er gestresst ist und glaubt er hätte sofort Burnout.Und wirklich dringende Fälle bleiben auf der Strecke.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Aber na ja, ich mach ja was dagegen ^^



Und das ist auch gut so! *Knuddelt das schneemaus*



Achja und:

Nein Blizzard, NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein Blizzard, NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEIN






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die machen den Arkanmage nahezu unspielbar!


----------



## Aun (5. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die machen den Arkanmage nahezu unspielbar!



huehuehue




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die machen den Arkanmage nahezu unspielbar!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nix mit Justicia. Das ist einfach unfair.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

E-Bass repariert!


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nix mit Justicia. Das ist einfach unfair.



Sagst du zu einem Verstärker/Ele Shami der seit jahren um jeden punkt dps kämpft ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. März 2013)

Hm jo Arkan wird hart genervt. Die alte Rota von 5.1 geht gar nicht mehr und die von 5.0 ist auch nicht der Bringer.

Die meisten empfehlen Frost und mit besserem Gear Feuer.

Dabei hat ich grade richtig Spaß mit Arkan. Warum müssen die immer gleich mit der Keule kommen und können nicht einfach nen guten Nerv machen.

Ich meine durch die alte Rota die wir jetzt fahren müssen sollte der dmg eh stark zurück gehen, muss man da noch sämtliche Fähigkeiten zu tode nerven?


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

Ich freu mich trotzdem, dass ich meinen E-Bass reparieren konnte.


----------



## Ogil (5. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich freu mich trotzdem, dass ich meinen E-Bass reparieren konnte.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. März 2013)

Wenn du jetzt noch drauf spielen könntest =D




Trololo. In Dubai haben Eltern die Schule verklagt, weil ihr 7 Jähriger Sohn "nicht genug gefördert wurde" und so schlechte Noten schrieb.

Das Gericht gab den Eltern recht, sie erhalten umgerechnet 16.000 Euro Schadensersatz.


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> (Und mal so ganz Nebenbei: die Hose in Kombi mit den Schuhen sehen aus wie Vitali Vodkawyitsch.)



Ich finds eigentlich mit Jeans ziemlich geil, mit Anzughose ist es definitiv nicht alltagstauglich. Ausserdem hab ich noch keine. 


BTW: Was ich ziemlich scheiße finde ist die Tatsache, dass der VBT Thread geschlossen wurde, ich feier das VBT seit letztem Jahr eigentlich ziemlich dolle...

Ich wette Pimf, 4tune, Persteasy oder HappyBeckmann machen das Rennen. :>


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2013)

_Gibts hier irgendwo im Forum eigentlich einen Spiele-Screenshot-Thread? :-o_


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

wär mir neu


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> HappyBeckmann






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also wenn Beckmann nach der RR von Vist noch weiter kommt klatsch ich die Jury um. Ist ja schon ne Zumutung gewesen, dass Mio 2012 gegen EstA verloren haben soll.


----------



## EspCap (5. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich finds eigentlich mit Jeans ziemlich geil, mit Anzughose ist es definitiv nicht alltagstauglich.




Die Jeans sieht ein bisschen sehr nach "used look" aus. No me gusta. Ich mag braune Lederschuhe lieber, aber die gehen schon auch.



Legendary schrieb:


> Ausserdem hab ich noch keine.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2013)

Jajaja ist alles in der Mache. Hab ned so viel Kohle für Klamotten übrig bzw. will sie auch nicht für sowas ausgeben. Hab jetzt schon einige Hemden und Krawatten daheim und ein Sacko.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

Hmm, sowas bräuchte ich auch mal...


----------



## seanbuddha (5. März 2013)

Ich machs jetzt einfach so, pah!
To this Day


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2013)

Achja Schrotti du spielst ja jetzt James Pond, ich hoffe mal den 2. Teil. Der 1. ist scheiße...lets playst du dann das auch? <3


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

WIP


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. März 2013)

Dein Avatar sieht son bisschen aus wie ne mischung aus 3,5 und 5,25 Zoll Diskette.


Ich weiß übrigens was Mago grad macht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



^.-


----------



## painschkes (5. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> wär mir neu



_Hm, sollte man mal irgendwo eröffnen :-P_


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. März 2013)

ja bin ich auch für.




Auch geil.




> Nasa's Curiosity Mars rover has been put into "safe mode" after a computer glitch caused by corrupted files.


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> WIP



Wat fürn Ding?


----------



## Xidish (5. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wat fürn Ding?


Das steht für Work in Process.


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2013)

Ah ok.


----------



## Y S L (5. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Jajaja ist alles in der Mache. Hab ned so viel Kohle für Klamotten übrig bzw. will sie auch nicht für sowas ausgeben. Hab jetzt schon einige Hemden und Krawatten daheim und ein Sacko.



Du brauchst weitere Hemden, blau und weiß und gestreift, braune Schuhe, eine dunklere engere kürzere Hose, eine Wayfarer und noch einen passenden Gürtel.
Das dunkle Hemd passt nicht so gut zu deiner Hautfarbe.

dankt mir später


----------



## Reflox (5. März 2013)

Lebensweisheit Nr. 1: Höre nie auf etwas das französisch ist oder Sympathien zu Franzosen hegt.


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2013)

Danke für die Tipps. 

Hab blaue Hemden, braune Schuhe kauf ich mir vllt mal irgendwann, find ich grundsätzlich nicht schlecht. Die Wayfarer find ich vom Design her scheiße, ich hab mir nicht umsonst die Aviator gekauft.


----------



## Y S L (5. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Lebensweisheit Nr. 1: Höre nie auf etwas das französisch ist oder Sympathien zu Franzosen hegt.



ahahahaha

...


Finde die Aviator zu groß für dein Gesicht.. gabs die nicht in kleiner? Könnte schwören ich hab sie in kleiner..


----------



## Xidish (5. März 2013)

Legendary,

lass Dir nicht aufschwatzen, was vielleicht schick, modern oder "IN" ist!
Trag einfach das, was Dir gefällt!

Mein Vati hatten sie bis vor kurzem noch versucht vorzuschreiben/überreden,
daß er gefälligst Anzug + Krawatte +++ tragen soll.

Kleidung war so unwichtig für ihn - obwohl er auch in Jeans und Polohemd schick aussah.
Doch für ihn war nur wichtig, daß er den Stoff den Schülern rüberbringen kann.
Da war sein Titel völlig unwichtig.
Und durch seine Art schaffte er das auch wunderbar und Ex-Schüler kamen bis letztes Jahr noch zu ihm, wegen Nachhilfen.


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2013)

Deswegen ist die Aviator so perfekt, die ist sogar im Gegensatz zu diesen billigen Nachmachbrillen die ich vorher hatte "klein".


----------



## Y S L (5. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Deswegen ist die Aviator so perfekt, die ist sogar im Gegensatz zu diesen billigen Nachmachbrillen die ich vorher hatte "klein".



Ist trotzdem zu groß


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2013)

Ist mir ehrlich gesagt scheißegal.  

Xidish hats auf den Punkt gebracht - ich trag was mir gefällt und nicht was andere gerne an mir sehen würden. Wenn ichs jedem recht machen würde, könnte ich vermutlich jeden Tag zum Friseur und jede Woche meinen Kleiderschrank wegschmeißen.


----------



## zoizz (5. März 2013)

Was interessieren mich andere ...

ATTACK!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> ATTACK!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2013)

Ich habe beschlossen, meine LoL Karriere an den Nagel zu hängen. 100% Win get mad fgts.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. März 2013)

Auf zur Postproduction!


----------



## LarsW (6. März 2013)

Morgen!Herje..schon wieder die dritte Nacht in folge ohne schlaf.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Na, was geht ab ihr Captain Cavemen?


----------



## Konov (6. März 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

morgen ihr luschen


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

Morgähn!


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

still gestanden soldatin schneemaus!


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

Lass mich kurz überlegen... Nein.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Ich hätt ja mal wieder Bock auf den Wassertempel. :ulink:


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2013)

*



			Schrottinator @ mybuffed
7 Minuten zuvor
Wrynn, erstel mal im Forum einen Röstbrotfaden ^^
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



Stecke die Scheiben in die Brotschlitze des Toasters oder lege sie auf den Rost des Minibackofens*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Stelle den gewünschten Bräunungsgrad ein*. Die Einstellung hängt von der Brotsorte, Dicke der einzelnen Scheiben und deiner gewünschten Bräunung ab. Trockenes Brot bräunt rascher als frisches Brot. Wenn du dir dabei nicht sicher bist, wähle eine niedrigere Einstellung und wiederhole den Vorgang.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Drücke den Bedienhebel nach unten, um den Toaster einzuschalten*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Entnehme die Brotscheiben, sobald die Scheiben wieder nach oben kommen*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Wiederholte Röstung auf niedriger Bräunungsstufe führt dazu, dass das Röstbrot zu trocken und zäh wird.


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

Und wie geht das weiter, wenn man das mit dem Mini-Backofen macht?  Schritte 2-Ende sind ja nur für den Toaster! Ich bin völlig überfordert! Mein Ofen hat keinen Hebel zum Runterdrücken!


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Das heißt, dass Dämonen aus der Hölle dich heimsuchen um dein Blut zu drinken und dein Knochenmark auszusaugen. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Agrh6vaJMag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LarsW (6. März 2013)

Wieso habe ich eigentlich nach 20 sehr sportlichen Jahren dann doch das Rauchen angefangen?


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das heißt, dass Dämonen aus der Hölle dich heimsuchen um dein Blut zu drinken und dein Knochenmark auszusaugen.



das wäre glaube ziemlich ungesund für besagte brut


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

Ich glaube, die Dämonen aus der Hölle werden es schneller bereuen, mich heimgesucht zu haben, als die 14-jährige vor ihrem Schwangerschaftstest es bereut, dass sie bei der letzten Komasaufparty keine Kondome dabei hatte.


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Wieso habe ich eigentlich nach 20 sehr sportlichen Jahren dann doch das Rauchen angefangen?



frag mich mal wieso ich damit vor 13 jahren angefangen hab ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich hätt ja mal wieder Bock auf den Wassertempel. :ulink:


Schlimmstes Level aller zeiten. Da spiel ich sogar lieber die RE4 Abschnitte mit Ashley!


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich glaube, die Dämonen aus der Hölle werden es schneller bereuen, mich heimgesucht zu haben, als die 14-jährige vor ihrem Schwangerschaftstest es bereut, dass sie bei der letzten Komasaufparty keine Kondome dabei hatte.



Ist deren Problem. ^^


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2013)

schneemaus gibt mir die modell samt nummer und ich schau ob ich die anleitung finde


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

Lol danke Wrynn, ich pack dann doch lieber den Toaster aus, wenn ich mal "Röstbrot" haben will 

Ach Mensch, ich will, dass DHL ner Freundin von mir endlich ihr Paket liefert, damit wir los können auf die Rollschuhbahn... Aber solange die das Paket noch nicht hat, kann sie nicht weg :/


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2013)

*DIE GEOGRAPHIE EINER FRAU
 Im Alter zwischen 14 und 21 ist eine Frau wie Afrika oder Australien. Sie ist zur Hälfte entdeckt, wild und von natürlicher Schönheit mit Buschland um die fruchtbaren Deltas.
 Im Alter zwischen 21 und 30 ist eine Frau wie Amerika oder Japan. Komplett erschlossen, sehr gut entwickelt und offen für den Handel speziell mit Ländern die Geld oder Autos haben.
 Im Alter zwischen 30 und 40 ist eine Frau wie Indien oder Spanien. Sehr heiß, entspannt und sich ihrer eigenen Schönheit bewusst.
 Im Alter zwischen 40 und 45 ist eine Frau wie Frankreich oder Argentinien. Sie wurde während des Krieges vielleicht zur Hälfte zerstört, kann aber immer noch ein warmer und wünschenswerter Ort zum Besuchen sein.
 ... Im Alter zwischen 45 und 50 ist eine Frau wie Jugoslawien oder der Irak. Sie hat den Krieg verloren und wird von vergangenen Fehlern geplagt. Massiver Wiederaufbau ist jetzt nötig.
 Im Alter zwischen 50 und 60 ist eine Frau wie Russland oder Kanada. Sehr weit, ruhig und die Grenzen sind praktisch beispiellos, aber das frostige Klima hält die Leute fern.
 Im Alter zwischen 60 und 70 ist eine Frau wie England oder die Mongolei. Mit einer glorreichen und alles erobernden Vergangenheit, aber ohne die gleiche Zukunft.
 Nach 70 werden Frauen wie Albanien oder Afghanistan. Jeder weiß, wo es ist, aber keiner will hin.

 DIE GEOGRAPHIE EINES MANNES
 Im Alter zwischen 14 und 70 ist ein Mann wie die USA - regiert von einem Dödel.*


----------



## LarsW (6. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> frag mich mal wieso ich damit vor 13 jahren angefangen hab ^^



Das beste sind immer noch meine Eltern.
(Random Vorwurf hier einfügen).Bla,bla,bla.."aber wenn du mal Gras hast,gibst du gefälligst was ab!"
What the fuck?!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2013)

Ofen? Ich habe überhaupt keinen Ofen, ihr glückspilze ._.


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

Hatte ich auch bis Weihnachten nicht. Ich hab den alten Mini-Ofen von der Lebensgefährtin meines Vaters bekommen, sonst hätt ich auch immer noch keinen.


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2013)

sind ofen und spüle in der küche nicht mehr inbegriffen laut mietvertrag ?


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

Ne Spüle hab ich durchaus. Aber halt nur eine Single-Kochzeile mit zwei Kochplatten. Und wie gesagt, Spüle. Aber eben kein Ofen.


----------



## Konov (6. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> sind ofen und spüle in der küche nicht mehr inbegriffen laut mietvertrag ?



Kommt auf die Wohnung an.
Aber schau dir mal eine normale 1-Zimmer Wohnung bzw. eine "Studentenwohnung" (um den Begriff zu verwenden) an.

Da gibts NIE eine komplette Küche, sondern immer Pantryküchen mit 2 Herdplatten OHNE ofen.

Ich koche jeden Tag aber nen Ofen hab ich bislang auch nur selten mal gebraucht und dann wars auch net schlimm.
Billige Ofenpizza mache ich auch net, von daher... ^^


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

Jo, wie Konov das sagt. Diese Studentenapartments haben eigentlich nie mehr als zwei Kochplatten oder sogar nen Backofen.

Ich mach halt gerne Aufläufe, außerdem back ich auch gerne mal Muffins oder nen Kuchen, deswegen war für mich n Ofen schon ganz praktisch ^^


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jo, wie Konov das sagt. Diese Studentenapartments haben eigentlich nie mehr als zwei Kochplatten oder sogar nen Backofen.
> 
> Ich mach halt gerne Aufläufe, außerdem back ich auch gerne mal Muffins oder nen Kuchen, deswegen war für mich n Ofen schon ganz praktisch ^^



bäckst du mir nen kuchen? bitteeeeeeeee. me like cake


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

Öhm... Nö. Nicht bevor du lernst, die deutsche Rechtschreibung (so groß und klein und so...) zu beherrschen


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

Würde mir schneemaus bitte einen leckeren Kuchen backen? Ich mag Kuchen nämlich sehr gerne. Kann mir dann an meinem Geburtstag ins Krankenhaus geliefert werden.


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

Du hast mich klein geschrieben! Allein dafür müsste ich dir eigentlich nen Kuchen backen  Aber den musste dann schon abholen xP


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

sCHNEEMAUS


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

schrotti wandert grade auf sehr dünnem eis


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Als ich nett zu ihr war hast du mich wie einen krankhaften Triebtäter dargestellt. Du bist schuld!


----------



## LarsW (6. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> schrotti wandert grade auf sehr dünnem eis



Nein..auf sehr dünnem SCHNEE!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2013)

Ich will auch einen Kuchen


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> sCHNEEMAUS



Fail.

Und wenn ihr so weiter macht, bekommt niemand einen Kuchen außer mir und meinen RL-Freunden  Moment... Macht so weiter, darauf läuft es eh hinaus.


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2013)

mmmh .. Eis


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Was bringt mir ein Kuchen? Lieber hir noch ein paar Posts.


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> mmmh .. Eis



Welche sorte ?


und passend zum Thema





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NxiZ-Uu5Dco

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (6. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> mmmh .. Eis



Bringst mir eins mit? Danke!


----------



## Fritzche (6. März 2013)

Döner


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2013)

Ich hab Durchfall von Salat mit Hähnchenstreifen beim lernen. DAMN U HEALTHY FOOD


----------



## Fritzche (6. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hab Durchfall von Salat mit Hähnchenstreifen beim lernen. DAMN U HEALTHY FOOD



Deswegen ess ich selten Salat


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

olli du drecksau.....


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich hab Durchfall von Salat mit Hähnchenstreifen beim lernen. DAMN U HEALTHY FOOD



hättest du mal lieber pferdestreifen genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> hättest du mal lieber pferdestreifen genommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt, pferd regt die darmflora an und fördert die verdauung. einmal pferd täglich und nach einer woche kannst du backsteine den orkus runterspülen


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Ich denke, dass seine Verdauung mehr gefördert worden ist, als er wollte. Ansonsten weniger lernen.


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lxuCD18nczo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2013)

Boah ihr blöden Pupsnasen. Ich hab jetzt sowas von Bock auf Eis.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Ich ess grad eins ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2013)

Ich lutsche grad an einem.

+1


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. März 2013)

Ich esse grad Himbeersorbet


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Grüne schrieb:


> Ich esse grad Himbeersorbet



Uhhhh, Sorbet. Ó lala! Sind wir was besseres?


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. März 2013)

Oui, baguette! Pampelmuse!


----------



## tonygt (6. März 2013)

Also ich hab keinen Bock auf Eis


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Je suis une escargot rouge sur la montange!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2013)

Ich bin zu faul zum netto zu laufen und mir welches zu kaufen.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rAlTOfl9F2w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Noxiel (6. März 2013)

Leute, auch wenn's nicht so gemeint sein mag, reißt Euch am Riemen wenn es um die Benutzung von Schimpfwörtern geht.


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2013)

GEIL HAST DU EIS ? 
Ich hol mir jetzt auch eins._.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Ich hab ganz viel davon und muss aufpassen, dass ich nicht alles plündere.


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2013)

Lecker Erdbeereis


----------



## seanbuddha (6. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Leute, auch wenn's nicht so gemeint sein mag, reißt Euch am Riemen wenn es um die Benutzung von Schimpfwörtern geht.



Du Pupsnase!


----------



## ZAM (6. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Leute, auch wenn's nicht so gemeint sein mag, reißt Euch am Riemen wenn es um die Benutzung von Schimpfwörtern geht.



What he said


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> What he said



Und jetzt? Hab mal etwas mehr Vertrauen in deine Mods!


----------



## Aun (6. März 2013)

man sollte nie genug vertrauen in andere haben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2013)

Ich würde mein ungeborenes Kind den Mods hier anvertrauen!


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bLN_1LnvVpo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2013)

Weiß einer, wie das mit den Paketen bei der DHL abläuft ? Mein Paket ist seit Montag Abend im Startverteilungszentrum in Aschheim und nix passiert. Lt. Amazon kann das noch bis Freitag kommen, allerdings dauert das ja nie so lange. Selbst die nicht-prime Pakete kommen doch immer recht zügig... mh :/


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. März 2013)

Selbst wenn hier einer wüsste, wie das läuft, wie das bei deinem Fall jetzt läuft weiß hier doch keiner 
Kann ja immer mal zwischendurch sein, dass ein Paket vergessen wird oder so, musst dich halt gedulden. Ist natürlich ärgerlich, aber da kannst jetzt auch nix ändern :S


----------



## EspCap (6. März 2013)

Im Zweifelsfall mal bei DHL anrufen. Wäre aber auch nicht das erste mal, dass das Tracking hinterherhinkt und das Paket schon viel weiter ist als DHL behauptet.


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weiß einer, wie das mit den Paketen bei der DHL abläuft ? Mein Paket ist seit Montag Abend im Startverteilungszentrum in Aschheim und nix passiert. Lt. Amazon kann das noch bis Freitag kommen, allerdings dauert das ja nie so lange. Selbst die nicht-prime Pakete kommen doch immer recht zügig... mh :/




*Telefonischer Kontakt
*


*01805/ 345 22 55 (01805 / DHL CALL)*, 14 Cent je angefangene Minute aus den deutschen Festnetzen, höchstens 42 Cent pro angefangene Minute aus den deutschen Mobilfunknetzen.


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2013)

Warum kann man auf ADMIN Nachrichten eigentlich nicht antworten ?


----------



## Legendary (6. März 2013)

Shikari ich zünd dich an.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Jemand Bock auf Shootmania? Ich bin am Überlegen, ob ich das 3er Packet kaufen würde. Sind allerdings auch nur 2€ gespart....


----------



## Wynn (6. März 2013)

wir haben strenge brandschutzregeln hier im forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich nicht - sorry


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Shikari ich zünd dich an.



THIS GURL IS ON FIIIIIIUUUUUUR


----------



## Legendary (6. März 2013)

Stahp it fgt!


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Wingardium Leviosaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (6. März 2013)

Geiles Bild

Das würde ich momentan auch nur zu gerne - abhängen bei Wärme in der Sonne - wieder zur Ruhe kommen.
Aber wenn ich daran denke, was der Wetterbericht für nächste Woche prophezeit hat ... oje  (-16 Grad nachts ... -4 Grad am Tag und Schnee)



Olliruh schrieb:


> Warum kann man auf ADMIN Nachrichten eigentlich nicht antworten ?


Hmm komisch, ich konnte das eigentlich immer.
Vielleicht hat der Admin das ja so eingestellt, daß nicht geantwortet werden kann.

Oder ist es eine automatisierte Admin-Nachricht?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Macht mal ein paar Posts


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2013)

Yolonese


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2013)

Swagetti


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Schilddrüsenversagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (6. März 2013)

das mit naechster woche und den minus 16 grad glaub ich net .... kann doch net so schoenes wetter geben und dann wieder schnee


----------



## Legendary (6. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Yolonese






Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Swagetti



Bitte hört auf mit dem Moneyboy Scheißdreck.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Ich dachte es geht darum Krankheiten zu posten?


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Moneyboy Scheißdreck.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2013)

Jungs wie siehts aus mit Zitate für meine Abizeitung haut mal ein paar raus. 
Ich hab bis jetzt : "I see now that the Circumstances of one's birth are irrelevant. It is what you do with the gift of life that determines who you are." ; "Ich bin Basti und schreib Punchlines" ; 
 	"#yoloswager360noscopesloth"


----------



## Schrottinator (6. März 2013)

Sich sowas von anderen zuschieben zu lassen ist schwach...


----------



## Olliruh (6. März 2013)

Ich kann mich zwischen den 3 einfach nicht entscheiden. 
Außerdem "lol idc"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. März 2013)

Mewtwo natürlich o_O


----------



## Reflox (6. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (6. März 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> das mit naechster woche und den minus 16 grad glaub ich net .... kann doch net so schoenes wetter geben und dann wieder schnee


Gerade eben noch mal nachgeschaut ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. März 2013)

Ich geh mich jetzt betrtinken, peace out!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Expect drunk posts in T-4-5 Stunden


----------



## orkman (6. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Gerade eben noch mal nachgeschaut ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jaja schon klar ... ich kanns mir nur nicht vorstellen ... vllt will ja nur jmd nostradamus spielen



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich geh mich jetzt betrtinken, peace out!
> 
> Expect drunk posts in T-4-5 Stunden



was?! so frueh schon nach hause ?  bei uns geht das bis 5-6 uhr morgens MINIMUM !


----------



## Olliruh (7. März 2013)

1- in der Erdkunde LK Klausur geschrieben und jetzt Schulfrei )4


----------



## Manowar (7. März 2013)

They see me rollin..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BLT0sudAGtU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (7. März 2013)

Morgen


----------



## schneemaus (7. März 2013)

Müüüüüüde...

Und scheiß Wetter, Mensch... Ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht anfängt zu regnen, solange es bewölkt, aber trocken ist, können wir ja trotzdem skaten gehen :/


----------



## Aun (7. März 2013)

du und dein skaten, du wirst dir mal noch alle knochen brechen


----------



## Doofkatze (7. März 2013)

Nordkorea hat USA mit präventivem Erstschlag im Atomkrieg gedroht Oo


----------



## Aun (7. März 2013)

hohle phrasen wenn du mich fragst


----------



## Manowar (7. März 2013)

Du meinst..wie seit 10 Jahren schon?


----------



## tonygt (7. März 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Nordkorea hat USA mit präventivem Erstschlag im Atomkrieg gedroht Oo



Irgendwann muss es ja mal enden. OB wir jetzt noch 20 weitere Jahre schaffen bis die Bienen aussterben oder halt jetzt nen Ende machen, gibt sich doch nix.


----------



## Aun (7. März 2013)

naja ich heb mal nen bunker aus


----------



## Wynn (7. März 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Nordkorea hat USA mit präventivem Erstschlag im Atomkrieg gedroht Oo







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MQeQWWKKvq4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es passiert


----------



## schneemaus (7. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> du und dein skaten, du wirst dir mal noch alle knochen brechen



Ich hab doch Schützer. Und nen Helm. Und nen Mundschutz. Und wenn ich jetzt tatsächlich mal nen Knochenbruch hätte (das wäre dann der erste in meinem Leben), wär das auch nicht so dramatisch.


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Nordkorea hat USA mit präventivem Erstschlag im Atomkrieg gedroht Oo



Yeah... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Davon abgesehen würde eine nordkoreanische Rakete auf dem Weg in die USA über so unglaublich viele Raketenabwehrsysteme fliegen dass es ein Wunder wäre, wenn das Ding überhaupt über Asien rauskommt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2013)

Hauptsache Berlusconi wurde erstmal zu einem Jahr Haft verurteilt.

Ob er die wohl antritt ?


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen würde eine nordkoreanische Rakete auf dem Weg in die USA über so unglaublich viele Raketenabwehrsysteme fliegen dass es ein Wunder wäre, wenn das Ding überhaupt über Asien rauskommt.



GLORIOUS LEADER WILL MAKE POSSIBLE FOR BEST KOREA TO WIN OVER WORLD. NORTH KOREA BEST KOREA!

Ich mach mir eher sorgen um Südkorea. Wäre nicht so toll wenn NK wieder angreifen würde.


----------



## Olliruh (7. März 2013)

AMERICA IS PIG


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2013)

DO YOU WANT A HAMBURGER?
DO YOU WANT A PIZZA?


----------



## Wynn (7. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> DO YOU WANT A HAMBURGER?
> DO YOU WANT A PIZZA?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g6I8Fc3kw60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fritzche (7. März 2013)

Hmmmmm Nordkorea ist doch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit eine Rakete auseinandergefallen oder nicht ??? ^^ Mit Etwas Pech spielen wir alle Bald Fallout in Real Life  Mit Kronkorken zum Kaufland


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2013)

So lustig ist das nicht... wenn NK ernsthaft SK angreift könnte das gut und gerne den 3. Weltkrieg auslösen.


----------



## Fritzche (7. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> So lustig ist das nicht... wenn NK ernsthaft SK angreift könnte das gut und gerne den 3. Weltkrieg auslösen.




Wir können da wenig machen..wenns kommt kommt es schön wäre es natürlich nicht aber trotzdem lieber mit HUmor rangehen 


Übrigens hat Israel auch Atomwaffen, die zeigen alle in Richtung...ihr wisst schon


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2013)

Dass Israel eine etwas problematische Atompolitik hat ist ja kein Geheimnis...  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samson_Option

Fragt sich nur warum wir denen auch noch Waffen verkaufen bzw. sogar schenken


----------



## Fritzche (7. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dass Israel eine etwas problematische Atompolitik hat ist ja kein Geheimnis...
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samson_Option
> 
> Fragt sich nur warum wir denen auch noch Waffen verkaufen bzw. sogar schenken




Naja das waren doch mal die armen Juden (größtenteils) die weitab der grausamen vergangenheit neu anfangen wollten und sich heutzutage nicht wirklich besser benehmen (meine Meinung soll auch nicht böse sein )


Aber das ist ein anderes Thema


----------



## tonygt (7. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> So lustig ist das nicht... wenn NK ernsthaft SK angreift könnte das gut und gerne den 3. Weltkrieg auslösen.



Und warum ? Weil wir in einer Welt leben, die sich den Frieden mit so etwas so unfassbarem wie Atomwaffen versucht zu sichern.


----------



## Legendary (7. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Und warum ? Weil wir in einer Welt leben, die sich den Frieden mit so etwas so unfassbarem wie Atomwaffen versucht zu sichern.



Früher = Burgen
Heute = Raketen


Siehst du da irgendeinen Unterschied? Ich nicht!


----------



## EspCap (7. März 2013)

Eine Burg ist keine Massenvernichtungswaffe? 

Aber MAD funktioniert eben.


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Früher = Burgen
> Heute = Raketen
> 
> 
> Siehst du da irgendeinen Unterschied? Ich nicht!



Burgen töten keine Millionen an unschuldigen Menschen.

Der Vergleich war einfach nur besch*ssen. Geh dich schämen AÖ.


----------



## Legendary (7. März 2013)

Lol...ich ziehe eher einen Vergleich zwischen: früher waren Menschen dumm, heute sind Menschen GENAUSO und exakt so dumm wie früher, die Menschen werden es nie lernen...und ich bitte euch, früher haben sich hunderttausende mit Schwertern regelrecht abgeschlachtet, wenn da ein König ein Land wollte dann ist er einfach einmarschiert.

Angekommen was ich meine?!


----------



## tonygt (7. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Lol...ich ziehe eher einen Vergleich zwischen: früher waren Menschen dumm, heute sind Menschen GENAUSO und exakt so dumm wie früher, die Menschen werden es nie lernen...und ich bitte euch, früher haben sich hunderttausende mit Schwertern regelrecht abgeschlachtet, wenn da ein König ein Land wollte dann ist er einfach einmarschiert.
> 
> Angekommen was ich meine?!



Nein die Menschen haben es "früher" geschafft, das die Welt noch steht und das ein paar Tausend Jahre lang wir haben es in nichtmal 200 Jahren geschafft, die Welt so zu zerstören, dads es fraglich ist ob diese Welt mit uns die nächsten 100 Jahre überdauert.
Und der Vergleich ist wie gesagt murks Burgen sind Burgen, keine Waffen die auf einen extrem lange Zeit sämtliches Leben, in einem Radius auslöschen, deswegen schrieb ich auch etwas unfassbaren, weil eine Atombombe ist so gewaltig das es für einen Menschen nicht begreifbar ist.


----------



## Legendary (7. März 2013)

Ja ok das stimmt schon, ich hoffe ja auch stark, dass sich die Menschheit noch ein wenig zusammenreißt, ich wäre schon gerne mindestens 85 Jahre alt geworden, bin auch gespannt was die Zukunft vielleicht für uns bringt (Weltall, Technik usw.) Aber was können wir Wichte hier schon Länder wie Korea beeinflussen, die von einem korrupten und gestörten Kinderdiktator angeführt werden, der sowieso jeden Hang zur Realität verloren hat.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. März 2013)

Wieso, der hat sein Land doch ganz gut unter Kontrolle =)

Viele "Demokraten" träumen von sowas. ^^


----------



## tonygt (7. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ja ok das stimmt schon, ich hoffe ja auch stark, dass sich die Menschheit noch ein wenig zusammenreißt, ich wäre schon gerne mindestens 85 Jahre alt geworden, bin auch gespannt was die Zukunft vielleicht für uns bringt (Weltall, Technik usw.) Aber was können wir Wichte hier schon Länder wie Korea beeinflussen, die von einem korrupten und gestörten Kinderdiktator angeführt werden, der sowieso jeden Hang zur Realität verloren hat.



Ich denke das wir deutlich mehr tun können vieleicht nicht direkt gegen Korea aber wir sind allein von der Masse die Mehrheit, wenn mir mal aufhören mit dem Denken, das wir der "kleine Mann" sind, ich hasse dieses Wort. WIr lassen uns von wenigen unterdrücken und über unser wohlergehen entscheiden, wir lassen uns die Ketten anlegen und nicken dabei auch noch dankend.


----------



## zoizz (7. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> ... wir lassen uns die Ketten anlegen und nicken dabei auch noch dankend.



Uns geht es blendend, wir leben in ständiger Verschwendung. Da ist die Sorge für andere gering, denn "mir" geht es ja gut.

Cheers



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (7. März 2013)

Kommt mal runter von eurem Depri trip


----------



## Wynn (7. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Depri trip



[myspacevid]41322194[/myspacevid]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (7. März 2013)

Ich wuerde ja mitdiskutieren - aber dafuer bin ich entweder 15 Jahre zu alt oder 2 Promille zu nuechtern...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. März 2013)

2012 geht die Welt doch eh unter... wayne.


----------



## tonygt (7. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Kommt mal runter von eurem Depri trip



Leider nicht depri sondern traurige Realität, es kann einen depri machen aber eigentlich sollte man genau das Gegenteil machen, aufstehen sagen: "Nein ich verdränge den ganzen Shit nicht mehr sondern mache endlich was dagegen."


----------



## Aun (8. März 2013)

Morgen ihr Luschen!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. März 2013)

Moin Chef!


----------



## schneemaus (8. März 2013)

Morsche!


----------



## Aun (8. März 2013)

juten tach schneemaus


----------



## Konov (8. März 2013)

Morgen ihr Granaten


----------



## Aun (8. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen ihr Granaten



*stiftziehundwegrenn* muahahahaha


----------



## Schrottinator (8. März 2013)




----------



## H2OTest (8. März 2013)

lal nur das grinsen in der fresse zu geil der tag heute


----------



## Aun (8. März 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> lal nur das grinsen in der fresse zu geil der tag heute



ich mag keine glücklichen menschen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (8. März 2013)

selbst der ossi kann mich heute nicht runterbringen xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2013)

und das ding läuft ... operation erfolgreich! 

Nun eben Trillionen GB an Spielen und Zeugs runterladen...


----------



## Wynn (8. März 2013)

gratulation


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2013)

Danke  Hat wirklich super geklappt. Zwar ein wenig drauf los gebastelt, aber jetzt läuft er, erkennt alles und die SSD erst...


----------



## zoizz (8. März 2013)

Iiiiiiiit iiiiiiiiisssss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weeeeekeeeeeend!



Servus @ll und sali.


----------



## Konov (8. März 2013)

Lustig, hat heute nachmittag also mein 5 Euro Pizza Kommentar wieder eine Riesendiskussion angestoßen oder was? 

Hier wirds echt net langweilig


----------



## Konov (9. März 2013)

Guten morgen liebe sorgen, lass es mich dir jetzt besorgen 

Regen und 1 Grad, beste Konditionen zum malochen, in diesem Sinne schönen Samstag


----------



## win3ermute (9. März 2013)

Von wegen "arbeiten": Bei meiner Firma gibbet nu nach "Rettungsschirm", jeder Menge Entlassungen nu was neues: Wer 8 Stunden mehr macht, bekommt 44 Euro Extra steuerfrei (also zusätzlich zum Stundenlohn). Für 16 Stunden gibbet 200 Euro. Für 24 Stunden gleich 400 Euro! 

Wieso hat die Firma nochmal Leute willkürlich entlassen UND gleichzeitig neue Leute eingestellt? Ah, Leiharbeiter... es lebe der Raubtierkapitalismus! Wird uns allen noch viel bringen...

Edit: Wäre ich weniger freundlich und umgänglich, dann würde ich behaupten, daß meine gesamten Programmierarbeiten in der letzten Zeit nicht nur verdammt buggig, sondern obendrein bewußt geschäftsschädigend gewesen wären. Aber ich bin ja freundlich...


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2013)

Bis gestern kannte ich Frei.Wild noch nicht einmal und die Musik ist beliebig, die Texte uninspiriert. Bläh.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2013)

20 cm Neuschnee inc.... ICH WILL NICHT


----------



## Wynn (9. März 2013)

kein schnee hier ^^


----------



## EspCap (9. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Bis gestern kannte ich Frei.Wild noch nicht einmal und die Musik ist beliebig, die Texte uninspiriert. Bläh.



Ich hab die schon mal auf einem Festival gesehen (war aber nicht wegen ihnen da). 
Die Vermutung dass sie ein bisschen rechts sind kommt nicht von ungefähr, bei den Texten und der Fangemeinde, die da laut mitgegröhlt hat


----------



## Schrottinator (9. März 2013)

Gab es diesen ganzen Terz nicht schon mit den Onkelz oder ist die Sachlage diesmal anders?


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hab die schon mal auf einem Festival gesehen (war aber nicht wegen ihnen da).
> Die Vermutung dass sie ein bisschen rechts sind kommt nicht von ungefähr, bei den Texten und der Fangemeinde, die da laut mitgegröhlt hat



Ich finds vorallem geil, wie plötzlich diese Fans Bilder mit Aufschriften "Frei Wild gegen Rassismus und Extremismus" teilen, die vor einer Woche noch beliebeige Nationalistenseiten geteilt haben die vordern dass man alle Muslime rauswift... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. März 2013)

Man kann im Dunkeln stochern und Künstler als Nazi´s beschimpfen, weil sie heimatliebende Texte schreiben. Aber im Endeffekt ist man damit Fremdenfeindlicher als die Band selbst.

Ich höre Frei.Wild nicht, weil ich im Moment einfach lieber Elektro höre. Trotzdem ist das doch eine solide Rockband die sicher viele Fans hat.

Wer sich nun aufklären will kann sich das 46min Video mit Holger (fernsehkritik) ansehen oder weiter an den Rotz glauben die einem in 5 Sekunden aus den Radios entgegen geflogen kommt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y2Ho7u6IiDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Edit: Schonmal für die Leute die das falsch verstehen werden. Ich will hier in keiner Weise irgendeine Meinung bilden. Das muss jeder im Rahmen seiner geistigen Möglichkeiten selber tuen.


----------



## Wynn (9. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2013)

Ich habe meine Kette wieder gefunden <3


----------



## Konov (10. März 2013)

Glückwunsch Reflox!

und damit guten morgen und schönen sonntag - FIRST


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WKKXo5woHCE


----------



## Schrottinator (10. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. März 2013)

schnarch


----------



## heinzelmännchen (10. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spambot-Video




WTF?! Wie lange die wohl geübt hat :O


----------



## Wynn (10. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9VDvgL58h_Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. März 2013)

Irgendwie habe ich gerade das Gefühl, als könnte Stephen King einen echt tollen Roman daraus machen.


----------



## orkman (10. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich hab die schon mal auf einem Festival gesehen (war aber nicht wegen ihnen da).
> Die Vermutung dass sie ein bisschen rechts sind kommt nicht von ungefähr, bei den Texten und der Fangemeinde, die da laut mitgegröhlt hat



ich rede jetzt ohne viel ahnung von der gruppe zu haben , hoer sie erst seit 1-2 wochen ... aber wo die behauptung herkommt dass sie rechts sind versteh ich nicht ... nur weil sie in dem lied tirol (oder so) sagen dass sie ihre gegend lieben und ihre muttersprache ? das reicht manchen politikern/journalisten schon aus um jmden als nazi abzustempeln ? mein gott , solange ich nicht irgendwie hoeren muss burn that n*gg*r oder ju*e is daran nichts rechtes in meinen augen ... ausserdem bin ich selbst auslaender ... und die gruppe hat schon mehrmals offiziell gesagt dass sie nicht rechts orientiert sind und haben sogar ein lied drueber gemacht ... was muessen die typen denn noch alles tun ... 
die koennen doch auch nicht viel dafuer wenn bei deren konzert manche nazis auftauchen und dinge groehlen die dort nichts zu suchen haben 

in meinen augen ist es rufmord vom feinsten und die personen die die kacke angefangen haben muessten alle gefeuert werden oder zum schuhputzer degradiert werden ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2013)

Ist halt leicht solche Bands abzustempeln, wenn Teile der Mitglieder mal in einer Rechtsrock-Band gespielt haben.

Ich ver- und beurteile die Band nicht, Menschen dürfen sich ja auch ändern. Aber wer sich JETZT wundert, dass eine solche Diskussion beginnt... naja. Ich würde ähnlich reagieren wie manche Künstler und dies hinterfragen.


----------



## Noxiel (10. März 2013)

Redet ihr immernoch davon? Puhhh.....


----------



## orkman (10. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ist halt leicht solche Bands abzustempeln, wenn Teile der Mitglieder mal in einer Rechtsrock-Band gespielt haben.



hmmm das wusst ich net ... aber wie gesagt ... in ihren texten ist nichts von dem ganzen blabla zu hoeren sondern sie distanzieren sich ja sogar noch von dem muell in so manchem lied ... 
schade dass man dann wegen einem fehler sein leben lang bluten muss

EDIT : is ja sonst keine diskussion im gange , von daher : wieso nicht  ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2013)

So ist das Leben. Nun aber gut mit dieser Diskussion sonst muss Noxiel noch eingreifen 

Hier, ein Skateboardfahrender Hund



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (10. März 2013)

Eine Skateboy fahrender Junge! Ho ho!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. März 2013)

*Stellt eine Tüte mit französischen Vanillemuffins in den Thread*

Guten Morgen! Wie kann man einen Morgen mit besserem beginnen, als mit Muffins?


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Stellt eine Tüte mit französischen Vanillemuffins in den Thread*
> 
> Guten Morgen! Wie kann man einen Morgen mit besserem beginnen, als mit Muffins?



Mit einem Vanilleeiskaffee? :>


----------



## seanbuddha (10. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mit einem Vanilleeiskaffee? :>


Mh, ja das wär jetzt auch toll :3


----------



## orkman (10. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mit einem Vanilleeiskaffee? :>



einfach ab zum starbucks ... bei uns gibt es keinen \o/


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So schmeckt ein Getränk von Göttern geschaffen.


----------



## Noxiel (10. März 2013)

Och mir würde da schon etwas einfallen. Mann-Frau-Vollkontakt zum Beispiel. Aber ein Muffin ist auch OK.


----------



## orkman (10. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Och mir würde da schon etwas einfallen. Mann-Frau-Vollkontakt zum Beispiel. Aber ein Muffin ist auch OK.



so frueh schon sport ?!? ... zu anstrengend am morgen 
vllt nach dem kaffee wenn man richtig wach ist


----------



## Olliruh (10. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u-Cucg4QH4c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


&#9829; ewig nicht mehr gehört


----------



## Konov (10. März 2013)

So wer guckt gleich den Tatort mit Til Schweiger?


----------



## Aun (10. März 2013)

wer oder was ist til schweiger? ist das sowas wie bielefeld?


----------



## Konov (10. März 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wer oder was ist til schweiger? ist das sowas wie bielefeld?



Ein schauspieler den man entweder liebt oder hasst ^^
Der neue Film "Schutzengel" mit ihm ist gar net so schlecht - wilde action halt - aber der tatort bisher solala


----------



## Ogil (10. März 2013)

Aun weiss doch genau wer Til Schweiger ist. Er schluchzt doch alle zwei Wochen eine Packung Tempos zu "Keinohrhasen" weg...


----------



## tonygt (10. März 2013)

Schau grad Das Urteil auf ARTE ist bis jetzt intressant ^^


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Der neue Film "Schutzengel" mit ihm ist gar net so schlecht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw. hat jemand von euch dieses riesige Bild mit Leuten aus fast allen Ländern drauf? So in der Art:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (10. März 2013)

@Reflox

Naja, bei til schweiger darf man halt net mehr erwarten... fürn actionfilm aus deutscher produktion aber absolut in ordnung! 
Da hab ich schon schlimmeres gesehen


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2013)

Hast du dir schonmal deutsche Horrorfilme angesehen? Da würde man sich am liebsten erhängen


----------



## Fritzche (10. März 2013)

Stress im Clan -.-'


Naja....


----------



## H2OTest (11. März 2013)

*ding ding ding*
Lvl up!


----------



## orkman (11. März 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Aun weiss doch genau wer Til Schweiger ist. Er schluchzt doch alle zwei Wochen eine Packung Tempos zu "Keinohrhasen" weg...



wer denn nicht ?! 

wuensche einen schoenen guten morgen


----------



## Fritzche (11. März 2013)

Morjeeeen


----------



## Konov (11. März 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## Schrottinator (11. März 2013)

So viel Regen


----------



## Konov (11. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> So viel Regen



Schnee ohne ende hier... und gleich zum zahnarzt


----------



## LarsW (11. März 2013)

MORGEN!


----------



## Noxiel (11. März 2013)

Hatte keine Zeit für den Tatort, musste die letzten Folgen der zweiten Staffel von Game of Thrones auf RTLII schauen. *seufz* Und jetzt dauert's ewig bis zur dritten Staffel.




Moin moin


----------



## ZAM (11. März 2013)




----------



## Wynn (11. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hatte keine Zeit für den Tatort, musste die letzten Folgen der zweiten Staffel von Game of Thrones auf RTLII schauen. *seufz* Und jetzt dauert's ewig bis zur dritten Staffel.
> 
> Moin moin



ende märz halt bzw mitte april ^^

leider wurde die serie bei rtl2 auf fsk12 geschnitten ^^

* 03:13-03:19 * 
Arya weicht noch zurück und der Gefangene keift sie an: 
"Komm näher...und ich schieb dir deinen Stock in den Arsch und besorgs dir bis du blutest!" 

* 19:12-20:04 * 
Theon stößt weitere Male zu und meint noch in näherer Aufnahme:
Theon: "Unsere Frauen von den Eisen-Inseln sind zum Gebären da. Aber das ist uns zu wenig. Deswegen nehmen wir uns die Salzweiber, die Frauen, die wir erbeuten." 
Mädel: "Nehmt mich als Beute! Nehmt mich mit, wenn ihr an Land geht." 
Theon: "Dein Platz ist hier auf dem Schiff." 
Mädel: "Nein, nicht wenn ihr fort seid. Vater wird mich schwer bestrafen. Er wird mich eine Hure nennen." 
Theon: "Ich hab dich nicht bezahlt." 
Er dreht sie herum und nimmt sie von hinten. 

*49:44-49:56
*Stannis hebt Melisandre noch auf den Tisch und besteigt sie.

*28:01-28:11 * 

Natürlich gibt der Junge eigentlich nicht so schnell auf bzw wird länger mit dem an seinen Bauch gebundenen erhitzten Topf, in dem eine Ratte sitzt, gefoltert. 
Junge: "Bitte nicht! Bitte hört auf, bitte, sie fängt an zu..." 
Tickler: "Wer?" 
Junge: "Ehrlich, ich hab keinen gesehen, der ihm geholfen hat. Bitte, nehmt sie weg, nehmt sie weg!" 
Tickler: "Wer hat ihm geholfen?" 

*28:15-28:27 * 

Auf RTL II endet die Szene einfach mit den Worten "Es war sehr hilfreich" bzw es scheint, als wird der Junge wieder freigelassen. 
Dem ist natürlich nicht so, die Fackel wird weiter draufgehalten, während der Arme wie am Spieß schreit und man die Ratte knabern hört. Dazwischen sieht man mehrfach die schockierte Arya.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. März 2013)

Game of Thrones ist also nix anderes als TV-Pr0n?


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2013)

der porn kam durch hbo 

eingentlich geht im buch mehr um story gibt auch sex aber halt nicht so detailiert wie in der serie ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Game of Thrones ist also nix anderes als TV-Pr0n?



Es wird sehr viel gep*ppt. Allerdings passt es zum Setting, und das ist das wichtigste. Ansonsten würde man es merken.


----------



## Noxiel (11. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ende märz halt bzw mitte april ^^


Ja auf Sky. -_-


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2013)

wie das lied von eis und feuer wohl gelaufen wär wenn es nicht den inzest zwischen den lannister geben würde ^^


----------



## tonygt (11. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Hatte keine Zeit für den Tatort, musste die letzten Folgen der zweiten Staffel von Game of Thrones auf RTLII schauen. *seufz* Und jetzt dauert's ewig bis zur dritten Staffel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die III wird nocht Verhältnis mäßig Zeitnah kommen, die letzten werden noch deutlich länger brauchen, weil die Bücher noch nicht draußen sind und die Serie derzeit eig viel zu schnell ist.
Wie meinst du das Wrynn ?


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2013)

naja dann wärs nach band 1 schon die story abgeschlossen ^^


----------



## Konov (11. März 2013)

So zahnarzt besucht erfolgreich beendet ^^


Hab auch mal bei Game of Thrones reingeschaut und bin begeistert... die Sex und Gewaltszenen, naja ist im prinzip angebracht, weil das setting es mehr oder weniger erfordert. 
Mittelalterlich, brutal, hemmungslos.... ich kaufe es der Serie jedenfalls mehr ab als jeder anderen die ich bisher gesehen hab


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Hab auch mal bei Game of Thrones reingeschaut und bin begeistert... die Sex und Gewaltszenen, naja ist im prinzip angebracht, weil das setting es mehr oder weniger erfordert.
> Mittelalterlich, brutal, hemmungslos.... ich kaufe es der Serie jedenfalls mehr ab als jeder anderen die ich bisher gesehen hab



+1

Genau so ging es mir auch. Ich will jetzt nicht spoilern oder so, aber...



Spoiler



ich hätte fast ne Träne vergossen, als Ned Stark geköpft wurde... aber es war vorherzusehen.


.

Und auch Probs an den Schauspieler bzw das Kind, das Joffrey Lannister spielt. Ich hatte noch nie solch einen Hass auf einen Charakter. Obwohl er noch so klein ist


----------



## tonygt (11. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> +1
> 
> Genau so ging es mir auch. Ich will jetzt nicht spoilern oder so, aber...
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Es werden noche mehr sterben, angeblich Sterben alle aber das kann ich noch net bestätigen weil ich erst beim 9 Band bin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. März 2013)

Hab tierisch Bock auf die Bücher, versaut man sich damit nicht die Serie ? Und sind die gleichwertig ?


----------



## Wynn (11. März 2013)

die bücher sind besser  es gibt halt mehr tiefgang was die in der serie wegeschnitten haben weil das hbo publikum sonst nicht geschaut hätte 

aber schau die serie auch weil bissel anders die bücher 

und shikari wenn du schon dabei tränen vergisst dann brauchst für die kommenden büchern eine familienpackung taschentücher 

spätestens ab staffel 3 ^^ bzw buch 3+4


----------



## win3ermute (11. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Die III wird nocht Verhältnis mäßig Zeitnah kommen



Die dritte Staffel läuft am 31. März an - sehr zeitnah . 

Allerdings wird die dritte Staffel nur die Hälfte von Buch 3 beinhalten (Buch-Angaben immer auf die amerikanischen Ausgaben bezogen - hier in D. sind alle Bücher in zwei Teile gesplittet). Gibt Martin Zeit, seinen Buchvorsprung aufzuholen, wenn er denn nicht wieder 7 Jahre für ein Buch braucht...

Band 3 ist übrigens meiner Ansicht nach das beste Buch. Danach wird es richtig schwach, weil es sich schlimmer zieht wie eine RTL-Soap...


----------



## tonygt (11. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab tierisch Bock auf die Bücher, versaut man sich damit nicht die Serie ? Und sind die gleichwertig ?



Ich lese erst die Bücher und schau mir dann die Serie an wenn alle Staffeln draußen sind.
@Winermute warte mal bis Band 5 oder 6 glaube wars ab da gehts dann wieder richtig Rund, aber ja die Bände haben ihre längen. Dafür ist es halt sehr spannend zu sehen, wie sich alles entwickelt und halt vor allem kleine Details die scheinbar in der Serie net drin sind nen sehr großen Einfluss haben. Ich kann meist auch nur 1 Band am Stück lesen und muss dann wieder nen anderes Buch lesen sonst wirds mir zu langweilig.


----------



## win3ermute (11. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> @Winermute warte mal bis Band 5 oder 6 glaube wars ab da gehts dann wieder richtig Rund



Ich kenne alle bisher erschienenen Bücher. Wie gesagt, ich beziehe mich auf die US-Ausgaben; da ist derzeit Band 5 ("A Dance with Dragons"; entspricht hier Band 9 und 10) das letzte, was erschienen ist. Die "problematische" Vorgeschichte von Band 4 ("A Feast for Crows") und Band 5 ist ja bekannt (Martin "splittete" einen Band in zwei, weil der Verlag das nicht veröffentlichen wollte und nahm deswegen größere Überarbeitungen vor, wofür er insgesamt 11 Jahre brauchte... und anschließend hätte man auf 1.000 Seiten durchaus verzichten können...).


----------



## Konov (11. März 2013)

Wenn ich jedes mal ne ganze serie in büchern lesen müsste, bevor ich sie mir aufm bildschirm ansehe, naja dann würde ich wohl verrückt werden ^^

Genau wie herr der ringe... das buch nie gelesen

Freue mich aber dass es einige Bücher gibt, umso mehr staffeln gibts dann auch als Serie


----------



## orkman (11. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> warte mal bis Band 5 oder 6 glaube wars ab da gehts dann wieder richtig Rund, aber ja die Bände haben ihre längen. Dafür ist es halt sehr spannend zu sehen, wie sich alles entwickelt und halt vor allem kleine Details die scheinbar in der Serie net drin sind nen sehr großen Einfluss haben. Ich kann meist auch nur 1 Band am Stück lesen und muss dann wieder nen anderes Buch lesen sonst wirds mir zu langweilig.



this , ich hab die ersten 5 sofort verschlungen und hab jetzt seit mehr als 8 monaten kein buch mehr von got gelesen denn das 5te fand ich so lala weil man nie an einem charakter dran bleibt sondern man immer springt und man erst wieder in 100 seiten auf die andere geschichte zurueckkommt ... am anfang war das cool ... jetzt nervts langsam ... ausserdem als ich dann gesehen hab was hbo mit der geschichte gemacht hat und alles verschandelt ... das ging mir dann komplett gegen den strich .... einer wurd zum homo abgestempelt obwohl davon nix im buch steht , dann die geschichte mit melisandre dass die mit dem andern voegelt und davon auch nix im buch steht ... nebengeschichten die auch wichtig sind werden weggelassen oder modifiziert damit man zeit spart ... pfui deivel .... saison 1 war sauber und es gab nur 2 kleine aenderungen aber bei saison 2 wurde ein gutes stueck einfach umgeschrieben oder weggelassen ... ohne mich ... das hat mir sogar den spass an den buechern geraubt ... weil ich das ganze danach schoen verfilmt sehen wollte und nun gemerkt habe dass beide sachen komplett anders sind 

bei solchen sachen ist es vllt besser zuerst den film zu sehen und dann das bessere buch zu lesen ... 

the hobbit hab ich mir als film angeschaut und nun lese ich das buch und mag beide ... haette ich aber zuerst das buch gelesen und dann den film gesehen haette ich jackson wohl auf immer verflucht ... 
wieso muessen die immer kleinigkeiten aendern die den menschen die das buch net gelesen sowieso nicht stoeren wuerde aber diejenigen die es gelesen haben geht es komplett gegen den strich ... in sowas bin ich halt purist


----------



## tonygt (11. März 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> this , ich hab die ersten 5 sofort verschlungen und hab jetzt seit mehr als 8 monaten kein buch mehr von got gelesen denn das 5te fand ich so lala weil man nie an einem charakter dran bleibt sondern man immer springt und man erst wieder in 100 seiten auf die andere geschichte zurueckkommt ... am anfang war das cool ... jetzt nervts langsam ... ausserdem als ich dann gesehen hab was hbo mit der geschichte gemacht hat und alles verschandelt ... das ging mir dann komplett gegen den strich .... einer wurd zum homo abgestempelt obwohl davon nix im buch steht , dann die geschichte mit melisandre dass die mit dem andern voegelt und davon auch nix im buch steht ... nebengeschichten die auch wichtig sind werden weggelassen oder modifiziert damit man zeit spart ... pfui deivel .... saison 1 war sauber und es gab nur 2 kleine aenderungen aber bei saison 2 wurde ein gutes stueck einfach umgeschrieben oder weggelassen ... ohne mich ... das hat mir sogar den spass an den buechern geraubt ... weil ich das ganze danach schoen verfilmt sehen wollte und nun gemerkt habe dass beide sachen komplett anders sind
> 
> bei solchen sachen ist es vllt besser zuerst den film zu sehen und dann das bessere buch zu lesen ...
> 
> ...



Fand das Video dazu ziemlich gut da ich die Serie net kenne und intressant fand wie sies mit dem Buch verglichen haben reinschauen lohnt sich. 
Aber Achtung wird gespoilert ohne Ende




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JvrfMGZZ5QM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. März 2013)

4 Tage Schule + Mottowoche fuuuuuck yeah <3


----------



## Reflox (11. März 2013)

sup




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LarsW (12. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In diesem Sinne- Morgen!


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2013)

Morche


----------



## Nijara (12. März 2013)

Mohoin!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2013)

[dailymotion]xcuiim[/dailymotion]

Moinsen


----------



## Wynn (12. März 2013)

Mal was für unser lol spieler ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



God save the queen.


----------



## orkman (12. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Mal was für unser lol spieler ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



endlich mal was was riot dann gut gemacht haette
ich frag mich wann die mal endlich ein paar trolle bannen ... vorhin ein match gespielt und der gegnerische adc war echt mies und nach dem match hab ich dann gesehen dass ich den schon auf igno hatte weil er so schlecht ist .... hoffe nur die ignore list hat unbegrenzte kapazitaet ... irgendwie muss man ja alle trolle ignoren wenn riot sie schon net bannt


----------



## Schrottinator (12. März 2013)

Ich esse gerade nen Schafskäse und muss sagen, dass er schon ziemich nah an Parmesan rankommt. Schmeckt gut, sollte meiner Meinung nach aber eher gehobelt und dann zum Kochen verwendet werden


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2013)

Moin


----------



## Carnethy (13. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Moin



Moin Moin.


----------



## Konov (13. März 2013)

Morgen


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2013)




----------



## Wynn (13. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich esse gerade nen Schafskäse und muss sagen, dass er schon ziemich nah an Parmesan rankommt. Schmeckt gut, sollte meiner Meinung nach aber eher gehobelt und dann zum Kochen verwendet werden



So trocken und bröslig war er ?


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2013)

Fast. Zudem war der Geschmack echt intensiv, schon fast scharf auf der Zunge. 
Also vom Rad sollte man bei der Sorte definitiv nicht abbeisen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2013)

Karma's a bitch


----------



## orkman (13. März 2013)

soviel los hier ...  mal ne frage an die die sc2 hots haben .... ich hab meinen key noch nicht aktiviert und als ich den launcher angemacht habe hat er zig gigabyte runtergeladen .... war/ist das nun hots oder nur nen update und muss ich hots nochmal extra aus meinem bnet account runterladen ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2013)

Seitdem Mago wech ist, ist auch hier tote Hose.


----------



## Legendary (13. März 2013)

Lieber tote Hose als dieser Kerl.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2013)

shikari komm in die shoutbox ^^ 

aber gibt halt nicht soviele themen zu reden atm ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (13. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PZv_3mllQJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*


----------



## orkman (13. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Lieber tote Hose als dieser Kerl.



ich kenn die geschichte drum herum nicht aber ok ... kinnas habt euch lieb ! ... sonst gibs was uff die ohren ...

scheint keine sc2 hots spieler zu geben


----------



## Ahramanyu (13. März 2013)

Wenn möglich, bitte niemanden beleidigen. Ich verwarne nur sehr ungerne für so einen Schmarn. =/


----------



## schneemaus (13. März 2013)

Tag ihr da... *seufz*

Was isn mit Mago passiert? Ich hab die letzten Tage viel verpasst.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2013)

Der wurde von den Kindern hier gehänselt.


----------



## orkman (13. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Der wurde von den Kindern hier gehänselt.



anscheinend ... und dann hatte er die nase voll und ist abgehauen ... und wart nie/nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## eMJay (13. März 2013)

Kann ich verstehen....




Spoiler



....warum er gehänselt worden ist....


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2013)

Derulu verschenkt in der Shoutbox Nussecken und Himbeereis!


----------



## orkman (13. März 2013)

oh yeah ... meine sc2 hots CE ist angekommen ... nur hat die person ,die das päckchen empfangen hat ,es nicht mitgebracht ... nun hab ich dennoch meinen code nicht und muss bis morgen warten ... it's over 9000!


----------



## schneemaus (13. März 2013)

eMJay schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mehr brauch ich dazu nicht zu sagen 

Na ja. Ich bin auch bald erstmal wieder weg. Vermutlich ab nächster Woche.


----------



## Derulu (13. März 2013)

Nussecken und Himbeereis. Und dazu gibt es Ahoi-Brause

Gib es auf Wynn, du kriegst damit auch nicht mehr Leute in die Shoutbox, auch wenns schade ist


----------



## schneemaus (13. März 2013)

Wo ist denn besagte Shoutbox? Ich hab die noch nie gesehen


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2013)

du kommst aber wieder schneemaus ?


----------



## schneemaus (13. März 2013)

Wenn ich wieder aus der Klinik raus bin, sicher. Und eventuell schaff ich's auch mal, von der Klinik ne kurze Statusmeldung abzugeben, ich krieg ja den UMTS-Stick von meinem Vater wieder.


----------



## orkman (13. März 2013)

wieso sollte man in eine shoutbox wenn man doch auch bequem hier schreiben kann ?


----------



## orkman (13. März 2013)

HABEMUS PAPAM! und ich bin dennoch atheist


----------



## eMJay (13. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Mehr brauch ich dazu nicht zu sagen



Wahrscheinlich hat er das auch noch groß bekannt gemacht dass er weg ist weil ihn die Leute hier so dissen.... 

So wie ich ihn in Erinnerung hab hat er dazu genug Vorlagen gegeben eben dies zu tun.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> HABEMUS PAPAM! und ich bin dennoch atheist



FU ich wollte grad das gleiche posten


----------



## orkman (13. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FU ich wollte grad das gleiche posten



gniark gniark gniark ... dann gibs ein duell wenn der name bekannt geworden ist


----------



## Schrottinator (13. März 2013)

Chaos Dwarfs 1:0 Goblins


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2013)

shikari wie ist den walking dead ab episode 2 ?

noch fieser und grusliger oder geht ?


----------



## orkman (13. März 2013)

jorge mario bergoglio ist neuer papst


----------



## schneemaus (13. März 2013)

Der argentinische Franziskus also. Na ja, war klar, dass es keinen schwarzen Papst geben wird. Aber ein lateinamerikanischer ist immerhin besser als ein Italiener 

Edit: Ich frag mich, wieso mich das eigentlich kümmert, ich bin nicht mal katholisch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> shikari wie ist den walking dead ab episode 2 ?



Kp, hab immer noch nicht weitergespielt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2013)

Where's everyone?


----------



## schneemaus (14. März 2013)

Na hier bin ich. Noch bin ich ja nicht in der Klinik


----------



## Konov (14. März 2013)

morgen


----------



## tonygt (14. März 2013)

Moin 
Warum zur Hölle schneit es eig schon wieder


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2013)

damit ihr gratis putzwasser für die küchenreinigung habt ^^

mir wär atm schnee lieber weil wenn es schneit ist es meist wärmer so habe ich atm minus 7 grad


----------



## exill (14. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Moin
> Warum zur Hölle schneit es eig schon wieder



Mir kommt's langsam so vor als ob sich die Jahreszeiten alle ein wenig nach hinten verschieben -.-". Ich brauch SONNEEE .


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2013)

Schnee? Was ist Schnee?


----------



## tonygt (14. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> damit ihr gratis putzwasser für die küchenreinigung habt ^^
> 
> mir wär atm schnee lieber weil wenn es schneit ist es meist wärmer so habe ich atm minus 7 grad



Ich lad später nen Bild von der geputzen Küche hoch die ist nämlich jetzt sauber


----------



## Nijara (14. März 2013)

Morgn!


----------



## Konov (14. März 2013)

tonygt schrieb:


> Moin
> Warum zur Hölle schneit es eig schon wieder



Wird nicht lange halten denke ich.... es taut schon wieder und nächste Woche wieder + Temperaturen


----------



## Noxiel (14. März 2013)

Morsche. 

Endlich kommen meine neuen PC Teile. Über zwei Wochen hat's gedauert. Bin ich nicht von Mindfactory gewohnt.


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2013)

Was ist wenn Mass Effect 1-3 samt Dlc nur ein Traum waren ?

Erinnert sich noch jemand an Mass Effect 1 als wir das Prothean Artefakt anfassen eine Bilderflut sehen und dann uns schwarz vor augen wird ?

Danach wachen wir ja in der Krankenstation auf - aber was ist wenn wenn wir nur träumen das wir aufwachen und Sheppard seitdem in einem Koma liegt und sein Gehirn versucht die Informationen zu verarbeiten ?

Das Menschliche Gehirn hat ja nicht die selben Vorausetzungen wie das Prothean Gehirn.

Was ist wenn der menschliche Verstand im Rahmen seiner möglichkeiten die Prothean Information in bekannter Umgebung neubildet ?


----------



## schneemaus (14. März 2013)

Ich hab beschlossen, ihre zwei Stunden Ausgang anfangs können se knicken. Ich will mal minimum 3-4, damit es langt, um zum Platz zu fahren, mich umzuziehen und zu skaten. Und für die Rückfahrt. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was die mir sagen, wenn ich denen das vor die Nase setze.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2013)

@Wrynn: Sowas kommt immer dann zustande, wenn Autoren nicht wissen, wie sie ne Story abschließen oder erklären sollen.


----------



## Noxiel (14. März 2013)

@Wynn 

Schau dir mal den Film "Repo Men" an. Mind blowing at its best.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2013)

Sir, your avatar is quite good.

Greetings


----------



## orkman (14. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sir, your avatar is quite good.
> 
> Greetings



ja , aber da gefaellt mir das von Nijara mehr


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2013)

Noxiel 

ich kenn so ziemlich jeden mind blown film den es auf deutsch gibt ^^

Mein Favorit ist immer noch Existenz


----------



## exill (14. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sir, your avatar is quite good.
> 
> Greetings






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deine Sig find ich auch hammer .

@Noxiel: Was gabs denn für Parts?


----------



## tonygt (14. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Noxiel
> 
> ich kenn so ziemlich jeden mind blown film den es auf deutsch gibt ^^
> 
> Mein Favorit ist immer noch Existenz



Hast du Brazil gesehen ?
Oder Jacobs letter ?


----------



## Noxiel (14. März 2013)

exill schrieb:


> @Noxiel: Was gabs denn für Parts?


https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php/basket_action/load_basket_extern/id/c131ba22051857ec852bb5efdec8f81c58b9850d0c9b5db59c8


----------



## exill (14. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> https://www.mindfact...850d0c9b5db59c8



^_^. Dann wünsch ich dir viel Spaß beim basteln/zusammenbauen !


----------



## Noxiel (14. März 2013)

Na mal schauen ob ich dafür Zeit habe. Unter Umständen bin ich morgen um die Zeit schon Papa.


----------



## Aun (14. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na mal schauen ob ich dafür Zeit habe. Unter Umständen bin ich morgen um die Zeit schon Papa.



ach da war ja was. na dann daumen drücken. bau die kiste am besten so schnell wie möglich zusammen. wirst ne weile keine zeit haben ^^


----------



## exill (14. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na mal schauen ob ich dafür Zeit habe. Unter Umständen bin ich morgen um die Zeit schon Papa.



Na dann drück ich mal deiner Gefährtin die Daumen das alles glatt läuft .


----------



## orkman (14. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na mal schauen ob ich dafür Zeit habe. Unter Umständen bin ich morgen um die Zeit schon Papa.



dann schonmal glueckwunsch im vorraus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na mal schauen ob ich dafür Zeit habe. Unter Umständen bin ich morgen um die Zeit schon Papa.



Shit just got real 

Alles gute und viel Glück, dass alles super verläuft


----------



## eMJay (14. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Na mal schauen ob ich dafür Zeit habe. Unter Umständen bin ich morgen um die Zeit schon Papa.



Schlaffe gut aus solange deine Frau noch im Krankenhaus ist. 

Ich hab die ersten fünf Wochen schon fast hinter mir.....


----------



## exill (14. März 2013)

eMJay schrieb:


> Schlaffe gut aus solange deine Frau noch im Krankenhaus ist.
> 
> Ich hab die ersten fünf Wochen schon fast hinter mir.....



Na dann dir auch Glückwunsch zum Vater werden .


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. März 2013)

Cool, Kinder sind toll, werd demnächst vielleicht Patenonkel. =)


----------



## seanbuddha (14. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6G6CZT7h4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So Kinder, Papa wieder da. Was macht ihr so?


----------



## zoizz (14. März 2013)

> Man darf nicht mehr "Frauen" sagen.
> Es heißt "Menschen mit Menstruationshintergrund"





> Bei manchen Menschen stelle ich mir die Frage:
> "Was will uns die Natur damit sagen?"





> GOOGLE ist definitiv weiblich.
> Es werden dir schon Vorschläge gemacht,
> bevor du deinen Satz beendest...


----------



## Wynn (14. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> So Kinder, Papa wieder da.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UIG_NQqwdkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (14. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Bei manchen Menschen stelle ich mir die Frage:
> "Was will uns die Natur damit sagen?"



Sie will uns sagen:

"Wähle weise deinen Paarungspartner."


----------



## seanbuddha (14. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mochte als Kind die Sendung nicht und hatte sogar ein wenig Angst vor ihr.


----------



## zoizz (14. März 2013)

ich wisch hier schonmal durch ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2013)

moin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2013)

sup?


----------



## LarsW (15. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> sup*pe*?



Nein,danke.
Morgen!


----------



## exill (15. März 2013)

Moin!


----------



## schneemaus (15. März 2013)

Ich bin zwar erkältet, aber ich hab meine Skates unter meinen Füßen total vermisst. Geht ja dank dem Wetter momentan nicht. Aber da ich gestern sowieso gekehrt und geputzt habe, hab ich heute mal ein bisschen rumgeräumt (Beistelltische, Wäschekorb und Getränke weg gestellt) und hab mich halt hier auf der Wohnung auf die Rollen gestellt. Und siehe da: Ein Bremsmanöver, von dem ich dachte, es wär echt schwer, ist eigentlich total einfach und wird jetzt von schneemaus beherrscht.


----------



## win3ermute (15. März 2013)

Hast Du Beistelltische, Wäschekorb und Getränke während der "Bremsübung" neu platziert? Das ist nicht "beherrschen"; das ist "verunfallen"!


----------



## schneemaus (15. März 2013)

Nein, vorher, um Platz zum Skaten zu haben 

Edit: bzw. ich stand schon auf Skates, bevor ich die Getränke noch weg gestellt hab, ich dachte erst, das geht so, dann standen sie mir aber doch im Weg rum. Also hat sich die schneemaus mal auf ihren Skates gebückt (Leute, das ist gar nicht so einfach, wie es aussieht!) und die Getränke weg gestellt


----------



## Reflox (15. März 2013)

Floxi failed at cooking


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (15. März 2013)

Lautes Stöhnen von den Nachbarn (Frauenstimme): AHHHHH AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH OOHHHH 

Ich lerne für die Uni und denk mir: fuck it, jetzt mach ich erstmal mittag


----------



## Wynn (15. März 2013)

die hat sich halt den fuss gestossen konov


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2013)

Bei der wurde was ganz anderes gestoßen.


----------



## Wynn (15. März 2013)

erst ab 21 uhr schrotti ^^ oder in der shoutbox


----------



## heinzelmännchen (15. März 2013)

Sie wollte halt positive Energie ins Haus bringen, damit das Lernen besser von der Hand geht


----------



## seanbuddha (15. März 2013)

Verschwörung! Ich kann meine politische Meinung nicht einbetten!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VwyrG0zwbU


----------



## Reflox (15. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Verschwörung! Ich kann meine politische Meinung nicht einbetten!
> 
> https://www.youtube....h?v=5VwyrG0zwbU



Nimm das S bei https raus


----------



## seanbuddha (15. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nimm das S bei https raus


Oh, es geht doch. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5VwyrG0zwbU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## orkman (15. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> erst ab 21 uhr schrotti ^^ oder in der shoutbox



back in the old days ... pr0n time was at midnight 

BTW: endlich mal rausgefunden was SUP bedeutet ....


----------



## zoizz (15. März 2013)

WOCHENDENDE ODER WAS HIER? MANMANMAN KANNST DICH GEHACKT LEGEN BEI SOWAS; HABT IHR NEN AAL GERAUCHT ODER WAT? NUR KLONKEN UNTERWEGS....











































			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2013)

Alles in Ordnung?


----------



## orkman (15. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Alles in Ordnung?



so frueh am freitag schon betrunken , der arme kerl


----------



## zoizz (15. März 2013)

Jetzt ist alles wieder tutti.
Auf Arbeit war zwar nicht wirklich viel los diese woche (den temperaturen sei dank) aber man hat immer 2-3 kunden die einem wahrlich die zeit rauben.
aber nu is arbeit weit weg, und freizeit und buffed ganz nah.

was macht ihr so?


----------



## eMJay (15. März 2013)

Noch arbeiten wie man liest.....


----------



## orkman (15. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> was macht ihr so?



mit meiner crush chatten 
und jetzt noch hots spielen , in einer stunde werd ich abgeholt um zu ner party zu fahren


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. März 2013)

dito. fahr gleich auf nen Geburtstag ^^


----------



## orkman (15. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> dito. fahr gleich auf nen Geburtstag ^^



haha same  ... sehen uns ja dann vllt da


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2013)

Mental auf den St.Patricks Day vorbereiten. Heute entspannen, morgen um diese Uhrzeit bin ich blau wie sonst wat...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gdlkx_cIqtE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> dito. fahr gleich auf nen Geburtstag ^^



schon richtig angetüdelt ^^ nachher noch abteilungsfeier  morgen warscheinlich ehm ka ^^ iwo inner gosse.


so far my dear techpriest. bau mal nen neuen warlord ^^


----------



## Xidish (15. März 2013)

Wieso muß man sich bei Feiern eigentlich so volllaufen lassen?
Verstehe ich irgendwie nicht ... wobei, da war ich auch mal.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mental auf den St.Patricks Day vorbereiten. Heute entspannen, morgen um diese Uhrzeit bin ich blau wie sonst wat...


Ähm, wieso schon morgen?
St.Patricks Day ist doch erst am 17. März.
Und bist Du katholisch gläubig?

*edit:*
Oo. sehe gerade, der Tag wird ja sogar (Rarität) seit 12 Jahren schon quasi vor meiner Haustür (Göttingen)
mit Godi in englisch und anschließender Prozession durch die Innenstadt gefeiert

greetz


----------



## seanbuddha (15. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4YyN6zIzBfU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mir ist langweilig, unterhaltet Papa mal!


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2013)

Du bist Resident Evil 6.


----------



## Wynn (15. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXKrWZIGK7w


----------



## seanbuddha (15. März 2013)

Ich verstehe das mit RE6 immernoch nicht...


----------



## Xidish (15. März 2013)

Das kommt, weil Du eben nicht Papa bist. 
Sollte daher eher heißen "Unterhaltet mal das Kind!"

Denn Papa wüßte alles.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wieso muß man sich bei Feiern eigentlich so volllaufen lassen?





Darum. Ich kenne meine Grenze, gut ist.



Xidish schrieb:


> Ähm, wieso schon morgen?
> St.Patricks Day ist doch erst am 17. März.





Wird "reingefeiert". Normal wäre es ja Sonntag, da ich aber Montag früh los muss... meh. Und die meisten Pubs und Clubs haben das ganze WE Aktionen, daher.



Xidish schrieb:


> Und bist Du katholisch gläubig?




Niemals.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Denn Papa wüßte alles.


Nein, Väter wissen nicht alles. 
Väter sind manchmal auch ziemlich dumm >.>
Seitdem meiner in der Schweiz ist ist der iwie Antisemitisch geworden. Naja, Homophob war er schon immer, was ich ihm SEHR übel nehme. "Hey, ich habe nichts dagegen wenn du einen Freund hättest, aber ich wäre sehr enttäuscht." Sowas sagt man nicht, schon garnicht seinem Sohn.

REFLOX, WAS MACHT DEIN LAND NUR MIT MENSCHEN?!


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2013)

Woher kommt bloß dieser unerklärliche Drang meine alten Magic Karten abzustauben und mir neue Decks zusammen zu basteln. Erzittert vor meinem Mana-Leak!!!!


----------



## Xidish (15. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Niemals.


Wieso feierst Du dann den Tag? 
Ach stimmt, man braucht ja nen Anlass, was zu "trinken"^^

Na viel Spaß



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein, Väter wissen nicht alles.


Das stimmt allerdings.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Woher kommt bloß dieser unerklärliche Drang meine alten Magic Karten abzustauben und mir neue Decks zusammen zu basteln. Erzittert vor meinem Mana-Leak!!!!



Wenn ich sowas lese, vermisse ich die Zeiten, in denen es noch Menschen in meiner Umgebung gab, mit denen man das spiel spielen konnte 

Artefact Affinity FTW!


----------



## Xidish (15. März 2013)

Und ich habe irgendwie Drang, wieder Morrowind zu spielen.

Nur graut es mir vor den ewigen Vorbereitungen dafür.


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2013)

Die sind bei mir seit rund 12 Jahren vorbei. -_-




Damals, ja damals in der Schule habe ich noch gezockt, hatte aber zu wenig Geld für ausreichend Karten. Jetzt habe ich genügend Geld für ausreichend Karten aber niemandem mit dem ich zocken könnte. Daher habe ich auch letzte Woche rund 2800 Karten für 50 Euro über Ebay verkloppt. *sniff*


----------



## Wynn (15. März 2013)

@noxiel 

vieleicht mal gegooglet ob es gruppen in deiner nähe gibt ?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2013)

Domo Arrigato! Senior Roboto.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wieso feierst Du dann den Tag?
> Ach stimmt, man braucht ja nen Anlass, was zu "trinken"^^




Ich lieg jeden Abend vollbesoffen in der Gosse, da brauch ich keinen Anlass zum trinken.  

Und alle die nicht trinken sind Stinkstiefel und langweiler udn sollten mal Anfangen ihr Leben zu leben.


----------



## Konov (15. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> Ich lieg jeden Abend vollbesoffen in der Gosse, da brauch ich keinen Anlass zum trinken.
> 
> Und alle die nicht trinken sind Stinkstiefel und langweiler udn sollten mal Anfangen ihr Leben zu leben.




Willkommen meine lieben Freunde der Klischees 

St patricks day is doch auch nur ne Modeerscheinung so wie man hier plötzlich halloween feiert
Ist haltn Grund zum saufen, mehr net. Religiös sein is heute doch sowieso uncool.

Völlig zurecht meiner meinung nach... lol


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2013)

Und beides hat irische Wurzeln?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Willkommen meine lieben Freunde der Klischees
> 
> St patricks day is doch auch nur ne Modeerscheinung so wie man hier plötzlich halloween feiert
> Ist haltn Grund zum saufen, mehr net. Religiös sein is heute doch sowieso uncool.



Jo, ich hab den Tag schon gefeiert, da war er noch nicht "In".

#hipster#stpatricksday#yolo#swag#360noscope#24/7#drunk


----------



## seanbuddha (15. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möge die Macht mit uns sein!

Kinder, mir ist sterbens langweilig. Macht mal Vorschläge.


----------



## Xidish (15. März 2013)

@ Sh1k4ri

Hast Dich gerade selbst verraten. pp
Ohne Trinken wärst Du also ein Stinkstiefel und Langweiler - echt traurig. 

Ich bin jedenfalls ohne Trinken beides nicht. 

So ... wünsche Euch noch ein schönes Wochenende.
Ich hoffe, die Leute vom Strassenkehrdienst haben dieses Wochende auch frei. 

bd


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2013)

Wir könnten über Radioaktivität reden


----------



## Konov (15. März 2013)

Ich geh GTA zocken. Viel zeit is eh nicht, muss morgen ja früh raus


----------



## Xidish (15. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wir könnten über Radioaktivität reden


Gutes Thema

Ich sage nur. Kraftwerk hätte folgendes Lied nicht 2002 live in Japan spielen sollen. 
... aber wie passend Kraftwerk & Radioactivity ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GkGOdfwQiXc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uBuWrTNJgew

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (15. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zscxVRvc-yo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2013)

@Aun 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rVBqmFUnCKQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> @ Sh1k4ri
> 
> Hast Dich gerade selbst verraten. pp
> Ohne Trinken wärst Du also ein Stinkstiefel und Langweiler - echt traurig.
> ...




DU bist ein langweiler weil DU nicht trinkst und ICH habe sehr viel mehr spaß als DU.

So, ich hoffe, du erkennst jetzt den Sarkasmus. kkthxbye


----------



## Xidish (15. März 2013)

Und so schaut's beim Konzert 2012 in Japan aus - selbes Lied. 
Es ist auf japanisch - in den Lyrics angepasst und nun auch schon in 480p. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IWsQgmq-fNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Kraftwerk - the Godfather of Techno - waren/sind und bleiben einfach geil!

so ... nu aber bd ...


----------



## Noxiel (15. März 2013)

Ich hätte da noch einen Nachbrenner zum Thema St. Patrick's Day:

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Kanu mit Leck auf einem Fluß und einem Guiness? 

- Das Guiness ist näher beim Wasser.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. März 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einem Kanu mit Leck auf einem Fluß und einem Guiness?
> - Das Guiness ist näher beim Wasser.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bcYppAs6ZdI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (16. März 2013)

Morgen 

und FÖRSTER IM WALD


----------



## win3ermute (16. März 2013)

Wir warten auf Nox... *bibber* Deinen "Förster" kannste Dir sonst wohin stecken; das gebührt - wenn es heute kommt - dem Buffed-Blag!


----------



## schneemaus (16. März 2013)

Guten Morgen - das Derby-Treffen gestern hat mir wohl den Rest gegeben. Die Mucke da war relativ laut und dementsprechend laut mussten wir natürlich reden, um uns gegenseitig zu verstehen - jetzt hat schneemaus mit ihrer Erkältung halt keine Stimme mehr -.-"


----------



## Aun (16. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> @Aun



wieso kommst du bei kassierer auf mich?  skandal!


----------



## zoizz (16. März 2013)

liegt die assoziation beim bandnamen oder beim songtitel? 


will ich es wissen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (16. März 2013)

Die Kassierer singen Playback!

Keine Ahnung, ob das so ist - mich nervt diese "Mitgröhl-Scheisse" schon seit frühester Jugend an (hat was von spießigem Karnevals-Gruppenzwang), daß ich sie eh nicht höre. Ob Onkelz, Kassierer, Westernhagen, Tote Hosen - so ein musikalischer Flurschaden ist selbst mit Casting-Bands nicht wieder gutzumachen...

Nä, nä, in meiner Jugend gab es sowatt nich (Falschparker aufschreib). Da gab es sowatt und es wurde allerorten abgefeiert:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=btPuTlCYiSo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*brüll* CALIFORNIA ÜBER ALLES - Shit! Nu hab ich ja doch mitgegröhlt...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. März 2013)

Man muss manche Sachen ja nicht unbedingt nüchtern hören. ^^ 

Aufm Festival oder nach 4 Stunden Party kann man auch mal Kassierer laut aufreißen. Da interessiert mich dann der künstlerische Wert der Band nur sekundär.


----------



## win3ermute (16. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Aufm Festival



Du hattest mich bei "Aufm Festival". Obwohl ich selbst da die "Kassierer" asozial und scheiße finde (also genau wie beabsichtigt). Aber aufn Festival geht man ja nicht wegen der Musik... sondern wegen dem gesamten Rest


----------



## Wynn (16. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3y4s2EN655s


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hach ja, die schönste Zeit des Jahres. Deutschlands blühende Landschaften in ein Trümmerfeld verwandeln. Ich freu mich. =)


----------



## win3ermute (16. März 2013)

HELGAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Reflox (16. März 2013)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Krautchan-Memes im Nachtschwärmerfaden. Dscheisse Bernd, Dscheisse! RAUS HIER!




Mit irgendwas muss man diese 9Witz Plage bekämpfen!


----------



## Wynn (16. März 2013)

Benedikt XVI. hat heute offiziell verkündet, dass es sich bei seinem spektakulären Rücktritt am 11. Februar "nur um einen kleinen Scherz aus Langeweile" gehandelt habe.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. März 2013)

... er hätte gern sein Amt zurück. Er wusste nicht das die gleich einen Argentinier wählen würden ^^


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2013)

Rofl. Da bestellt man ein neues Buch bei Amazon und bekommt eins in dem handgeschriebene Zettel drin liegen und in das jemand im Labor offensichtlich irgendeine Säure getropft hat. Das ist auch mal was neues


----------



## Wynn (16. März 2013)

amazon marketplace oder direkt bei amazon gekauft ?


----------



## EspCap (16. März 2013)

Direkt bei Amazon. War ein Paket mit 2 Büchern, das erste war eingeschweist & neu und das andere... weniger. 
Hab jetzt mal eine Mail an Amazon geschrieben, zurückschicken ist nicht weil ich es brauche.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=llM9MIM_9U4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Für sowas liebe ich Vice. Wirklich tolle Doku...


----------



## Wynn (16. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal mit paint ein besseres foto reingesetzt ^^ die beim pcgames artikel geben mir ja alle da recht ^^


----------



## Alux (16. März 2013)

Ich find das irwie derb lustig 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iQ7hdZZw7aE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (16. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> ich wisch hier schonmal durch ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



again ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (17. März 2013)

GuMo zusammen!​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​





> Wie merkst Du Dir die 11 88 0?
> 
> 11 Mio. Griechen erhalten
> 88 Mrd. und zahlen
> 0 Euro zurück.


----------



## schneemaus (17. März 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Der Schnee kotzt mich wirklich langsam an. Hier ist schon wieder alles weiß. Und erkältet bin ich auch noch. Meh.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Der Schnee kotzt mich wirklich langsam an. Hier ist schon wieder alles weiß. Und erkältet bin ich auch noch. Meh.



*Tee und Kekse ihr hinstell*
Ach, der Schnee geht wieder weg. Außerdem müsstest du dich doch als schneemaus wohl fühlen, mh?^^


----------



## exill (17. März 2013)

Moin! Morgen wieder arbeiten .


----------



## Wynn (17. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVw1aPUybB8


----------



## schneemaus (17. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Tee und Kekse ihr hinstell*
> Ach, der Schnee geht wieder weg. Außerdem müsstest du dich doch als schneemaus wohl fühlen, mh?^^



Der Name ist mittlerweile ca. 11 Jahre alt. Und ja, damals fand ich Schnee noch toll. Schlitten fahren und heißen O-Saft oder Kakao trinken, der Schulbus ist regelmäßig ausgefallen und man durfte daheim bleiben... Heute jedoch lieg ich fast nur im Bett, huste vor mich hin, bin verschnupft, bekomm kaum Luft und an raus gehen ist bei den Temperaturen und dem nasskalten Schneematsch da draußen nicht mal zu denken.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2013)

Was für ein bescheuerter Sonntag wieder... >.>


----------



## zoizz (17. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



I see what you did there.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist sie nicht toll? Deutsche Ingenieurskunst!


----------



## Reflox (17. März 2013)

Kann mir mal jemand mit nem FB Problem helfen? Wenn ich mit einer meiner Seiten was kommentieren/posten/liken/teilen will kommt in etwa jedesmal das hier:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Meine anderen 2 Seiten funktionieren noch perfekt.
Geht das wieder weg? ;_; 
inb4: HUE HUE START DEN PC NEU HUE HUE


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2013)

Der Tab von Yahoo Answers verwirrt mich.


----------



## Reflox (17. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Der Tab von Yahoo Answers verwirrt mich.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ne ganz normale Frage.

Alright meine seite funktioniert wieder n_n

Oh lawdy, jetzt spinnt dafür mein normales Profil...


----------



## Legendary (17. März 2013)

Flöxchen warum siehst du dir auf YT Videos über dich selbst an?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Flöxchen warum siehst du dir auf YT Videos über dich selbst an?!



+1


----------



## Reflox (17. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Flöxchen warum siehst du dir auf YT Videos über dich selbst an?!



Ist doch wohl obvious warum ich den reingepackt habe.


----------



## Olliruh (17. März 2013)

Bin heute 6 Monate mit meiner Freundin zusammen,was wiederum bedeutet das mir ihre beste Freundin schon seit 6 Monaten auf den Sack geht. JUHU


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bin heute 6 Monate mit meiner Freundin zusammen,was wiederum bedeutet das mir ihre beste Freundin schon seit 6 Monaten an den Sack geht. JUHU



Ich finde dein Verhalten echt nicht gut, Olli. Das hätte ich echt nicht von dir gedacht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Bin heute 6 Monate mit meiner Freundin zusammen,was wiederum bedeutet das mir ihre beste Freundin schon seit 6 Monaten auf den Sack geht. JUHU



U know what to do...


----------



## Olliruh (17. März 2013)

Boah ih nein die ist Arsch häßlich,hat ne Männerstimme und ist voll die Schlampe ... ich versteh nicht wie man mit der was haben könnte ih .. naja egal ich werde sie wohl umbrigen müssen


----------



## seanbuddha (17. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Boah ih nein die ist Arsch häßlich,hat ne Männerstimme und ist voll die Schlampe ... ich versteh nicht wie man mit der was haben könnte ih .. naja egal ich werde sie wohl umbrigen müssen



Wenn du ein Schwert brauchst frag mich xD


----------



## Olliruh (17. März 2013)

Spaceballs auf RTL2


----------



## schneemaus (18. März 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Ich bin grade von der Müllabfuhr, die nen Wahnsinns-Krach macht, geweckt worden. Nicht so schlimm. Hab genug geschlafen. Aber ich hab so eine RIESEN-SCHEISSE geträumt, dass mein einziger Gedanke beim Aufstehen war "WTF. Srsly. WTF????"


----------



## LarsW (18. März 2013)

Ich komme mittlerweile so gar nicht mehr klar.Seit September 2012 richtige Schlafprobleme.Eigentlich döse ich nur noch.Kaum Tiefschlaf und irgendwie ist langsam echt Limit.
Morgen im übrigen.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. März 2013)

moin


----------



## Alux (18. März 2013)

Morgen. Letzte Nacht war hart.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (18. März 2013)

Middach


----------



## Doofkatze (18. März 2013)

Von Tag zu Tag werden wir fauler.

Mittlerweile laufen wir nicht mehr Amok, sondern Fahren


----------



## Wynn (18. März 2013)

ich bin total verschnupft - alles dicht - alles blöde


----------



## schneemaus (18. März 2013)

Der Schnupfen ist bei mir weitestgehend weg, nur die Nase läuft noch ein bisschen. Was bei mir dafür geblieben ist, ist trockener Reizhusten. Jetzt probier ich halt mal ein paar Hausmittelchen aus. Vorhin warmes Zuckerwasser mit Eidotter getrunken (ja, es schmeckt genauso ekelhaft, wie es sich liest!) und es hat nix gebracht. Jetzt kocht mein Zwiebel-Kandiszucker-Wassergemisch auf meinem Herd vor sich hin und stinkt mir sowas von die Bude aus - wehe, das Zeug hilft auch nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Yx6cY84XmwU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oh gawd, right in de feels.


----------



## Trollmops (18. März 2013)

möchte mich auch in die reihe der kranken und leidenden eingliedern - akute bronchitis.


bis einschließlich freitag krank geschrieben.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. März 2013)

Seit Samstag schön saftige Erkältung, gestern nicht geraidet, da meine Nase sich "sehr zügig" wieder zusetzt und meine Stimme nicht gerade die Klarste derzeit ist, was als Erklärbär eher supoptimal ist. Najo ... noch 1,5 Tage arbeiten, dann bis Montag Urlaub ...


----------



## Trollmops (18. März 2013)

ich mag erklärbären.


----------



## Wynn (18. März 2013)

As a token of our appreciation for all the support we’ve received from _SimCity _fans over the past week EA is offering a free EA PC digital download game to anyone who purchases and authenticates _SimCity _by* March 25, 2013 at 11:59pm PST*.

*When can I start to get my free game?*
The free game portal will be rolling out in waves, and it will be available in the following regions by these dates: 
*North America* by 5pm PST/midnight GMT on Wednesday, March 20.
*Europe* by 5pm PST/midnight GMT on Thursday, March 21.
*Asia & South America* by 5pm PST/midnight GMT on Friday, March 22.
During the rollout, individual users may find they get access to the free game portal slightly before or after others in their region. Everyone worldwide will have access no later than *5:00PM PST on March 22 *and will have until *March 30 at 11:59PM PST* to redeem.

*Which games are available?* 
_Battlefield 3_ (Standard Edition)
_Bejeweled 3_
_Dead Space 3_ (Standard Edition)
_Mass Effect 3_ (Standard Edition)
_MOHW _(Standard Edition)
_NFS Most Wanted_ (Standard Edition)
_Plants vs. Zombies_
_SimCity 4_ Deluxe Edition
*Why this list of games?*
We’ve put together an assortment of some of EA’s top hits.

*How do I select and claim my free game?*
You can access the free game portal and select from a list of EA PC digital download titles by signing in to the Origin client. Gamers who have authenticated their copy of _SimCity _on Origin will see the Featured Today pop-up window with a link to the free game redemption portal on startup and when you finish playing _SimCity_. You will see the reminders once per day in each location, and once you’ve selected your free game the reminders will go away.

*I have activated SimCity but I do not see a link to get my free game.*
You may need to update to the latest version of the Origin client, which can be obtained from origin.com/download. If you are using the latest version of Origin and still do not see the Featured Today pop-up window, please contact help.ea.com for assistance.

*How long do I have to redeem my free game?*
All redemptions must take place before *March 30, 2013 at 11:59PM PST*. The redemption period will expire at that time

*I just bought SimCity at retail. How do I get my free game?*
In order to be eligible for the free game offer, you simply need to activate your game before *March 25, 2013 at 11:59PM PST*. Once activated you will see the Featured Today pop-up window with a link to the free game redemption portal on startup, and once a day when you finish playing _SimCity_.

*Can I select a console game instead?*
Sorry, this offer is only for PC digital download titles available through Origin.


----------



## LarsW (19. März 2013)

Morgen.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2013)

moin


----------



## schneemaus (19. März 2013)

Morgen. Der Zwiebelsirup, so ekelhaft er auch schmeckt, scheint zu helfen. Zumindest als Schleimlöser. Der trockene Reizhusten ist weg, jetzt huste ich wenigstens den Schleim ab, das ist gut. Also bin ich auf dem Weg der Gesundung. Was mich nervt: Die Klinikaufnahme wird wegen der Erkältung verschoben. Am Freitag hin zum Vorgespräch und Aufnahme dann erst nächste Woche irgendwann. Direkt vor Ostern, klasse


----------



## Wynn (19. März 2013)

spitzwegerich wär vieleicht noch gut gewesen aber denk mal soll bei dir gelöst werden 

EA trennt sich von ihren Sündenbock - Jetzt kommen die nächsten Sünden auf einen frischen Ziegenbock

http://gamasutra.com/view/news/188732/EA_CEO_John_Riccitiello_steps_down_after_what_could_be_a_rough_quarter.php

Die EA Aktie ist seit er Chef ist um 25$ gesunken

Die letzten Tropfen die den Sündenbock zusammenbrechen liessen waren

EA Mikrotransaktionen in Dead Space 3
Sim City 5 Probleme

Und halt die Altlasten

Mass Effect Trilogy die als Ultima Edition verkauft um das "komplette Erlebnis zu haben" man aber Dlcs nachkaufen musste
Mass Effect 3 Ende Shitstorm
Command & Conquer 4 Story und Gameplay
Dragon Age 2 Copy & Paste Level, Reduzierung der Story und Romanzen auf ein Minium
Medal of Honor Reihe die letzten 2 Teile unter Erwartungen verkauft
Ihr Einstieg in den MMO Markt hat Swtor kaputt gemacht
Und ihr Origin Client hat diverse negative Presse und Shitstorms bekommen


----------



## schneemaus (19. März 2013)

Spitzwegerich hab ich aber nicht hier. Und ich war gestern nicht dazu in der Lage, raus zu gehen. Auch im Hinblick auf heute, denn ich muss ja heut wieder nach Frankfurt und hab mich deswegen gestern komplett geschont. Mir geht's auch schon deutlich besser, ich huste halt noch und meine Stimme hört sich an, als hätte ich 40 Jahre Kettenrauchen hinter mir, aber gut


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2013)

Hallo


----------



## Konov (19. März 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Olliruh (19. März 2013)

betrunken 
und wie gehts euch so ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2013)

Watn Arschtag, könnte kotzen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Watn Arschtag, könnte kotzen.


Ich schließ mich der Brechorgie an.


----------



## Legendary (19. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Watn Arschtag, könnte kotzen.



suuuuuup.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2013)

suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup geht immer.


----------



## Aun (19. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y_Vfpp-n3uI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





sags richtig!


----------



## Legendary (19. März 2013)

Halt die Schnauze.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2013)

Im Endeffekt verweise ich auf meinen Schwanz und gewinne..


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt verweise ich auf meinen Schwanz und gewinne..



... beim Versteckspiel. Musst die Sätze schon zu Ende schreiben.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. März 2013)

Habs noch nicht gesehen, denke aber es hat Potenzial.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XStTAiiwDEw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (19. März 2013)

Solche Wesen haben wir früher gehänselt und geärgert .... das habe ich nun davon.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Reflox Hobby?


----------



## Reflox (19. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Reflox Hobby?



Im Gegensatz zu dir sehe ich mir nichts gezeichnetes mehr an.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu dir sehe ich mir nichts gezeichnetes mehr an.



Schlimm genug. Dabei ist das so schön.


----------



## Aun (19. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schlimm genug. Dabei ist das so schön.



*hust* green green . ich glaub sean schaut sich den ganzen tag auch nur eine bestimmte szene an ^^

du perverse sau ^^ *schautsichweiterjinrohzum100.malan*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2013)

Ich kann 



Spoiler



St.Mackenzies


 empfehlen. Aber nicht so gezeichnet, eher so echt.


----------



## Xidish (19. März 2013)

Übersehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ab in den anderen Thread!


----------



## Konov (20. März 2013)

morgään


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (20. März 2013)

morgen :-)


----------



## LarsW (20. März 2013)

Morgen!
Hm..glaubt Ihr eigentlich an Karma?Ich fange langsam an der Theorie zu zweifeln.


----------



## Dorbardus2010 (20. März 2013)

du weißt schon das die budisten glauben das sich karma erst in nem späteren leben manifestieren kann? das heißt du steigst höher auf (gute taten) oder fällst (schlechte taten) wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob das die budistien oder die hinduisten waren...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Morgen!
> Hm..glaubt Ihr eigentlich an Karma?Ich fange langsam an der Theorie zu zweifeln.



Karma is a bitch. In den letzten Jahren zu mir zumindest ... 

Anderes Thema: Eben in der Arztpraxis gewesen, 1 1/2 Stunden gewartet, nur um Blutdruck zu messen. Dann komme ich dran, sie misst, 170 zu irgendwas, sie fällt fast vom Hocker, misst nochmal, 170 zu irgendwas.


----------



## Xidish (20. März 2013)

Moin



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dann komme ich dran, sie misst, 170 zu irgendwas, sie fällt fast vom Hocker, misst nochmal, 170 zu irgendwas.


Hat sie ihren anstatt Deinen gemessen? 

Mein Blutdruck ist eher Niedrigdruck.
Ich bekomme heute die Ergebnisse von gestern - bin etwas gespannt.

Und was macht Hamburg - versinkt im Schnee?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2013)

Nah, war schon meiner. Wurde damals deswegen sogar nachträglich ausgemustert, und alle waren verwundert. Allerdings hatte ich so nen hohen Blutdruck immer nur, wenn ich in der Praxis war. Nu hab ich nen Batzen Tabletten bekommen, die ich eh nicht nehmen werde. 

Hier verschwindet der Schnee so langsam, hatten aber auch so um die 15 cm Neuschnee am Montag morgen, ich will Sommer


----------



## LarsW (20. März 2013)

Dorbardus2010 schrieb:


> du weißt schon das die budisten glauben das sich karma erst in nem späteren leben manifestieren kann? das heißt du steigst höher auf (gute taten) oder fällst (schlechte taten) wobei ich nicht sicher bin ob das die budistien oder die hinduisten waren...



Oh..achso.Dann bin ich eindeutig im nächsten Leben Gott!


----------



## Xidish (20. März 2013)

Na meine Mutti erzählt immer von/aus Hamburg.
Sie will auch anderes Wetter, da so das Gehen ihr recht schwer fällt.

ps. zum Bludruck 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(wobei meine Mutti oft bei den letzten Werten hängt)

Sie nimmt die Tabletten dafür.
Daß so hoher Blutdruck nicht ungefährlich ist weißt Du aber, oder?
Noch wichtiger dabei ist wohl der untere Wert.
Der sollte schon genügend absacken.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2013)

Ich habe keine gesundheitlichen Probleme. Ich mache Sport und esse größtenteils gesund. Blutwerte sind top und mein Gewicht (80 Kg bei 1,87) auch. Die Tabletten habe ich schonmal genommen, und die Nebenwirkungen waren beschissen. Dauernd müde, schlapp und teilweise sogar Übelkeit.


----------



## schneemaus (20. März 2013)

Grundsätzlich ist der optimale, so genannte "Lehrbuchblutdruck", systolisch 120mmHg (Millimeter Quecksilbersäule), dystolisch 80mmHg. Dieses pauschale <120 systolisch und <80 diastolisch kann ich absolut nicht unterschreiben, denn auch zu niedriger Blutdruck kann verdammt gefährlich werden. Minderdurchblutung von der Peripherie (auf gut Deutsch Armen und Beinen), Kreislaufzentralisierung... Es gibt junge, gesunde, schlanke Mädchen, die laufen grundsätzlich mit nem RR von 90 zu 60 rum, aber alles drunter ist schon kritisch.

Übrigens: Die Systole ist der Druck, den das Herz aufbaut, während es sich zusammenzieht, die Diastole der Druck, der bleibt, wenn das Herz sich entspannt. Ist also die Systole bei eigentlich recht "ordentlichen" 140mmHg, aber die Diastole bei z.B. 110mmHg, ist das auch schon ein Fall von Bluthochdruck, obwohl die Systole noch im Grenzwert hängt. Aber das Herz entspannt nicht mehr richtig und deswegen ist das Ganze dann eben doch gefährlich. Deswegen sollte man auch darauf achten, dass der Arzt/die Schwester/der Sanitäter/der Rettungsassistent/wer auch immer den Blutdruck entweder mit Gerät oder mit Messgerät UND Stethoskop misst. Richtig ist: Man kann den Blutdruck auch nur mit dem Messgerät und den Fingern am radialen Puls (Handgelenk) messen, aber eben nur die Systole. Das macht man beispielsweise im Rettungsdienst, wenn man den Druck vorher schon systolisch UND diastolisch gemessen hat (sprich mit Stethoskop) und den dann nur z.B. während der Fahrt kontrollieren möchte.

Es gibt übrigens ein Phänomen, das sich "Weißkittelblutdruck" nennt. Ist bei mir jedes Mal beim Blut spenden so. Mein Blutdruck ist normalerweise wirklich gut, immer so zwischen 120 und 130 systolisch und bei 70 zu 80 diastolisch. Beim Arzt leicht erhöht (maximal 140 zu 90), bei der Blutspende komm ich nicht unter 150 systolisch weg. Jedes Mal "Haben Sie das schonmal vom Arzt checken lassen?" "Jaha, ich hatte auch schon mehrmals Langzeitblutdruckmessgeräte am Arm und der war völlig in Ordnung." Ich bin da auch nicht groß aufgeregt oder so, woher das kommt, weiß man nicht so genau. Ist aber eben einfach so 

Medizinische Laienlektion zum Thema Blutdruck powered by schneemaus 


Edit: Bevor ich zum Blutdruck was gelesen habe und schreiben musste, wollte ich eigentlich das hier los werden: Ich schau grad so ne Doku über Assistenzärzte, unter Anderem mit nem angehenden Unfallchirurg. Und der philosophierte dann, dass er sich während der Schulzeit und dem Studium mit Jobs auf dem Bau oder in Kfz-Werkstätten Geld dazu verdient hat und sich dann eben eine größtmögliche Überschneidung zwischen Handwerk und Medizin gesucht hat - flupp, war er in der Unfallchirurgie. Und als er dann beim Forschen für seine Doktorarbeit gefilmt wurde, für die er an Schweineknochen irgendwas zu Kreuzbandverletzungen erforscht, dachte ich mir nur "HA! Ich hatte immer Recht! Chirurgen hätten auch genauso gut ne Metzgerausbildung machen können!!!" 

Edit die Zweite: Er hat dann noch ein paar Sympathiepunkte raus gerissen, als er bei Dienstbeginn den Kühlschrank aufgemacht hat und nur meinte "Oh Mann, keine Milch da. Schlechter kann ein Dienst ja nicht anfangen." Recht hat er! Für mehr Milch in Kühlschränken in Krankenhäusern, Praxen, Rettungswachen und dergleichen für's Personal!


----------



## Xidish (20. März 2013)

Das stimmt auch wieder, Schneemaus. 
Ich leider auch eher an Niedrigdruck - was sich auch öfters negativ auswirkt.

Und das mit dem Entspannen (also dann der untere Druck) meinte ich auch so, wie Du
Nur Du hast es wesentlich besser beschrieben.

Danke


----------



## schneemaus (20. März 2013)

Für irgendwas muss meine Rettungsassistentenausbildung doch gut sein, und sei es nur, um im buffed-Forum ein bisschen Aufklärung zu betreiben


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2013)

Finde es einfach nur zum kotzen. 21 Jahre alt und "solche Probleme" zu haben (obwohl es für mich kein greifbares ist). Naja, werde die Tabletten wohl erstmal nehmen, vielleicht tuts mir ja gut.


----------



## LarsW (20. März 2013)

Hm..schon komisch.
Aber mir geht´s da ähnlich.24 und der Lack is ab.


----------



## schneemaus (20. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Finde es einfach nur zum kotzen. 21 Jahre alt und "solche Probleme" zu haben (obwohl es für mich kein greifbares ist). Naja, werde die Tabletten wohl erstmal nehmen, vielleicht tuts mir ja gut.



Langzeitblutdruckmessung gehabt?

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass es dafür auch genetische Veranlagungen gibt. Eine Freundin von mir raucht nicht, trinkt selten, macht Sport, lebt gesund und hatte an ihrem 21. Geburtstag eine Lungenembolie. Und jetzt, einen Monat vor ihrem 23. Geburtstag, wurde auch bei ihr Bluthochdruck diagnostiziert. Das ist aber nichts, was die ganze Lebensqualität beeinträchtigt. Irgendwann wird das morgendliche Messen und die Pilleneinnahme so zur Routine wie für andere das Brille aufsetzen oder der Gang zum Klo


----------



## Wynn (20. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Für irgendwas muss meine Rettungsassistentenausbildung doch gut sein, und sei es nur, um im buffed-Forum ein bisschen Aufklärung zu betreiben



Dr. med Schneemaus - die Ärztin der Buffed User vertrauen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Langzeitblutdruckmessung gehabt?



Jop, allerdings länger her. Die Werte waren leicht erhöht, aber in Ordnung. Ich mach mir wieder viel zu viele Gedanken.


----------



## schneemaus (20. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dr. med Schneemaus - die Ärztin der Buffed User vertrauen



Mein Forentitel unterm Avatar hat schon seine Daseinsberechtigung 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Jop, allerdings länger her. Die Werte waren leicht erhöht, aber in Ordnung.



Dann das Ganze nochmal machen lassen, auf einen einzigen Momentwert in der Arztpraxis würde ich mich nicht verlassen, um Betablocker oder dergleichen zu schlucken - hast du schon ein Medikament bekommen und wenn ja, welches, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dann das Ganze nochmal machen lassen, auf einen einzigen Momentwert in der Arztpraxis würde ich mich nicht verlassen, um Betablocker oder dergleichen zu schlucken - hast du schon ein Medikament bekommen und wenn ja, welches, wenn ich fragen darf?



MetoHexal 95mg/12,5mg


----------



## Olliruh (20. März 2013)

mottowoche &#9829;


----------



## tonygt (20. März 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6N9Qp94UwlY
Danke an Kamsi guter Song um den Tag zu beginnen.


----------



## schneemaus (20. März 2013)

Also Metoprolol. Ein Betablocker. Wie übrigens alles, was auf -olol endet. Wodurch es tatsächlich EIN MAL hilfreich war, die "Internetsprache" zu beherrschen während der Ausbildung. Meine Eselsbrücke: Oh, lol, ein Betablocker! So schnell hab ich noch nie Medikamente gelernt.

Ähm, also, worauf ich hinaus wollte: Ist dein Ruhepuls auch zu hoch? Denn wenn der nur bei ca. 60 Schlägen die Minute (da du jung bist, anscheinend Sport treibst und schlank bist, könnte das durchaus hinkommen) liegt, können Betablocker durchaus auch zu Schwindel etc. führen, denn sie verlangsamen auch den Puls. Ansonsten ist zu beachten, dass auch die Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit vermindert werden kann, was dazu führen kann, dass Auto fahren oder das Bedienen von Maschinen (ich weiß ja nicht, was du so machst) ziemlich doof werden können. Und sonst hat das Zeug auch einige Nebenwirkungen, die nicht so toll sind. Also bevor ich damit anfangen würde, würd ich an deiner Stelle definitiv überprüfen lassen, ob bei einer Langzeitblutdruckmessung nichts Anderes bei rum kommt und du vielleicht tatsächlich nur den Weißkittelbluthochdruck hast


----------



## orkman (20. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Das ist aber nichts, was die ganze Lebensqualität beeinträchtigt. Irgendwann wird das morgendliche Messen und die Pilleneinnahme so zur Routine wie für andere das Brille aufsetzen oder der Gang zum Klo



NOT! aber sowas von einem fetten NOT!
ich nehme meine betablocker schon seit mehr als 7 jahren und es nervt einfach total immer dran denken zu muessen sie zu nehmen ... ausserdem immer schauen dass man noch genug hat , nicht dass man einmal die letzte nimmt und dann am tag selbst noch zum arzt und apotheker rennen muss

ausserdem kann man erektionsprobleme davon bekommen oder man bekommt schlechter luft beim sport etc... da die beta rezeptoren in der lunge bei stress eine dilatation machen ... da die rezeptoren nun blockiert sind bleiben deine lungen auf gleicher groesse ... wenn du sport machst kriegste dann weniger luft zum beispiel ... ich sprech da aus erfahrung ... 

ausserdem muss man aufpassen welche betablocker man hat .... gibt spezifische und unspezifische



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dann komme ich dran, sie misst, 170 zu irgendwas, sie fällt fast vom Hocker, misst nochmal, 170 zu irgendwas.



meiner damals war 180/120 mmHg ... und dank bisoprololhemifumarat 2,5 mg , halbe pille morgens , und halbe abends ist er nun staendig auf 120/80 mmHg ... was doch so ein kleines teil alles machen kann


----------



## schneemaus (20. März 2013)

Also zumindest bei mir ist es Routine geworden. Ich hab regelmäßig Checks bei meinen Ärzten und davor schau ich halt, ob noch genug von meinem täglichen Medikament da ist. Für mich war's anfangs auch ne Umstellung, aber mittlerweile ist es wirklich Routine, morgens kurz nach dem Aufstehen meine Tablette zu nehmen.


----------



## Ogil (20. März 2013)

Naja - kommt halt auch immer drauf an. Auch auf das Verhaeltnis Aufwand/Einschraenkung zu Nutzen. Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren auch immer regelmaessig Tabletten genommen und die Nebenwirkungen und Einschraenkungen dadurch akzeptiert. Irgendwann wurde es mir aber dann doch zu doof und ich hab damit aufgehoert. Da nehm ich lieber einmal im halben Jahr einen schlechten Tag (bzw. sogar nur vllt. 2 schlechte Stunden) hin, anstatt mich mit dem Muell vollzupumpen...

PS: In meinem Fall waren das Antiepileptika.


----------



## schneemaus (20. März 2013)

Na ja, bei Antiepileptika kann ich das noch verstehen, wenn die Erkrankung nur leicht ausgeprägt ist und eben nicht große Einschränkungen dadurch hast.

Bei mir geht's ohne Medikamente momentan eben nicht, allerdings ist mein etwas längerfristiges Ziel, ins Jahr 2014 ohne Medis starten zu können ^^


----------



## LarsW (20. März 2013)

Ich fühle mich schon ganz krank..
Themenwechsel?


----------



## Aun (20. März 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich schon ganz krank..
> Themenwechsel?



wir sind hier leider nur alle krüppel, kranke und bekloppte. leidensgenossen unter sich eben. 


hmmm anderes thema? wie wärs mit ehm... ach scheiße keine ahnung ^^


----------



## LarsW (20. März 2013)

Sex?Zypern?Wetter?

Ahhhhh!Heute ´nen Artikel auf der Seite von Vice.Da hat´n Typ bei der Bank Kredite für 500.000€ aufgenommen und die Kohle für Antikapitalistische Organisationen ausgegeben.


----------



## Ogil (20. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na ja, bei Antiepileptika kann ich das noch verstehen, wenn die Erkrankung nur leicht ausgeprägt ist und eben nicht große Einschränkungen dadurch hast.
> 
> Bei mir geht's ohne Medikamente momentan eben nicht, allerdings ist mein etwas längerfristiges Ziel, ins Jahr 2014 ohne Medis starten zu können ^^



Ja - deswegen sagte ich ja auch man muss abwaegen zwischen Nutzen und Einschraenkung. Und wie Du sagst: Bei mir waren das dann eher ausgepraegte Einschraenkungen zum Vermeiden/Reduzieren einer nur leicht ausgepraegten Erkrankung. Ich will sicher niemandem ausreden seine wichtigen Medikamente zu nehmen!

Aber weg vom unerfreulichen Thema hin zu Besserem: Long Weekend incoming! T-4 Stunden und dann 4 Tage frei \o/


----------



## schneemaus (20. März 2013)

Oh Mann. Da krieg ich um viertel nach vier nen Anruf, ob ich morgen schon in die Klinik kommen kann, weil jemand abgebrochen hat. Und was sag ich natürlich? "Ja klar, kein Problem." KEIN PROBLEM? ICH HIRNI!!! Ich muss Wäsche waschen, packen, dies, das jenes, bla, bli, blubb, bin grade total überfordert. Na ja, wenigstens kommt gleich ne Freundin mit Kaffee vom Starbucks vorbei und hilft mir


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Oh Mann. Da krieg ich um viertel nach vier nen Anruf, ob ich morgen schon in die Klinik kommen kann, weil jemand abgebrochen hat. Und was sag ich natürlich? "Ja klar, kein Problem." KEIN PROBLEM? ICH HIRNI!!! Ich muss Wäsche waschen, packen, dies, das jenes, bla, bli, blubb, bin grade total überfordert. Na ja, wenigstens kommt gleich ne Freundin mit Kaffee vom Starbucks vorbei und hilft mir



Na dann euch beiden viel Spaß ^^ Und viel Erfolg in der Klinik natürlich 

Ihr dürft mich auslachen, ich hab mich heute mit der Leeze langgelegt...meine Knie tun so verdammt weh, ich kann kaum noch laufen.


----------



## Reflox (20. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schon 322 Fans. Yüah.


----------



## Aun (20. März 2013)

reflox high as fuck postet bilder im gumo 

ich mag die polandball comics ^^


----------



## Reflox (20. März 2013)

Hier darf ich posten was ich will. Und hier fühlt es sich auch nicht an wie am eigenen "*ç%ç*%" zu *ç%T%çT*, wie wenn ich sie im "Was bringt euch zum Lachen Thread" poste.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=loyOnhP9BiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Scheiße...ich kann nicht mehr 


OMG es gibt ja einen zweiten Teil <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (21. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (21. März 2013)

Moin jetzt hats mich auch erwischt . Hab schnupfen und Kopf aua hoffe das das bis Montag wieder weg ist


----------



## seanbuddha (21. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=a9NIZOvfKpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (22. März 2013)

Guckt jemand Pax East ? Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich YU-GI-OH im Blizzard Universum und das f2p kauft den doch eh kein schwein ab


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Guckt jemand Pax East ? Jetzt mal ganz ehrlich YU-GI-OH im Blizzard Universum und das f2p kauft den doch eh kein schwein ab



Ach, ich finde das recht nett. Schaut Spaßig aus


----------



## Olliruh (22. März 2013)

lol und wovon erzählt der komische Vogel jetzt ?


----------



## seanbuddha (22. März 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> lol und wovon erzählt der komische Vogel jetzt ?



Von deinen sexuellen Vorlieben!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2013)

Wut, dachte das wärn Witz gewesen...


----------



## zoizz (22. März 2013)

wochenende hm? 	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. März 2013)

rock am morgen! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IFBQyOmiIn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (23. März 2013)

morgän ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (23. März 2013)

Ersmal Pizza bestellt


----------



## Wynn (23. März 2013)

geht bei euch www.gesundheit.de ?

seite geht auf ist aber weiss - da habe ich halt mein biowetter immer bezogen


----------



## zoizz (23. März 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> da habe ich halt mein biowetter immer bezogen



ich musste sofort auf dein avatar klicken um nachzusehen, wie alt und gebrechlich du bist - und, ... ok, mit 113 lenzen darf man nach dem "biowetter" gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. März 2013)

Rate my Co....aster 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (23. März 2013)

10/10 would ride


----------



## seanbuddha (23. März 2013)

Und die hier? ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. März 2013)

cool rct2 ewig nich gesehen. =)

Hab grad nen lets play aufgenommen und kann die video dateien nich in sony vegas laden ;( doof. kann von der dos box aber auch nicht mit fraps aufnehmen.


----------



## Ol@f (23. März 2013)

Oh man, ich komm grad von der Korrektur der Linearen Algebra I Nachklausur unserer Erstis. Das ist das Ergebnis:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man muss zwar anmerken, dass man diese Klausur auch zur Notenverbesserung hätte nutzen können, so dass da einige sicher etwas lockerer rangegangen sind, aber es ist trotzdem extrem. Die Erstis haben da echt etwas Pech mit den Profs - in Analysis I haben 42% nicht bestanden - gehabt.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. März 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> cool rct2 ewig nich gesehen. =)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist RCT 1.
Alle anderen Teile sind Mist.


----------



## tonygt (23. März 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Oh man, ich komm grad von der Korrektur der Linearen Algebra I Nachklausur unserer Erstis. Das ist das Ergebnis:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum Pech, ich denke das sowas an der Uni üblich ist, war bei uns net anders das erste Semester war mit das schwerste. Danach wurde es mit jedem Semester leichter und weniger Aufwand. Leute schreiben sich ein, zahlen die erhöhten erst Semestergebühren, werden dann im ersten Semester hart rangenommen, viele beenden das Studium mitten im Semester, weil sie keine Lust drauf haben oder es net schaffen.


----------



## Ol@f (23. März 2013)

Ich beziehe mich mit Pech gehabt darauf, dass die Klausuren (LA,Ana) verglichen mit den der letzten Jahre deutlich schwerer sind. Normalerweise erwartet man, dass etwa 25% nicht bestehen.


----------



## zoizz (24. März 2013)

Heute wird Frühling:
Fast wolkenfreier Himmerl, Sonne strahlt und wärmt, wenig Wind. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## tonygt (24. März 2013)

Ahh es geht doch nichts über Sonntag um 7 aufstehen und erstmal seine Hausarbeit fertig korrigieren, während man schwarzen Tee trinkt unddie Sonne durchs Fenster scheint. 
Kennt jemand nen paar entspannte Bands zum chillen am morgen, egal welche Musik richtung.


----------



## H2OTest (24. März 2013)

such mal onlychilstep auf yt


----------



## Schrottinator (24. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z9CYPz3_FIU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9dd6D-OJ3Jw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. März 2013)

Du bist so RE6...


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du bist so RE6...



Und du bist so Berliner Flughafen!


----------



## Alux (24. März 2013)

Leute gebt mir mal Motivation damit ich an meine Arbeiten rangeh

Und wir haben draußen nen Schneesturm


----------



## zoizz (24. März 2013)

> Letzte Woche sind meine Frau und ich ins Bett gegangen. Wir fingen an, uns unter der Decke anzufassen, zu streicheln, zu küssen ... Ich war schon sehr heiß und ich dachte das beruht auf Gegenseitigkeit, da die ganze Sache eindeutig sexuell orientiert war. Aber genau in dem Moment sagte sie mir:
> "Hör zu, ich hab jetzt keine Lust Liebe zu machen, ich hab nur Lust, dass du mich fest in deine Arme nimmst, mmh?".
> Ich antwortete: "WAAAAS?"
> Sie sagte mir dann die Zauberworte: "Du kannst einfach nicht mit den emotionalen Bedürfnissen einer Frau umgehen". Am Ende hab ich kapituliert und resigniert. Ich hatte in dieser Nacht keinen Sex und so bin ich eingeschlafen.
> ...


----------



## Reflox (24. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rIWzjUD6erw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Warum müssen sie immer alles ändern? Das kommende Kanaldesign ist einfach nur hässlich ;_;


----------



## seanbuddha (24. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



I lol'd so hard.


----------



## Legendary (24. März 2013)

Trolol there´s nothing los hier!


----------



## Aun (24. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Trolol there´s nothing los hier!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4RE_WRsxi5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LarsW (25. März 2013)

Morgen..und direkt mal eine WARNUNG:
Wenn ich hier in ein paar Stunden von einem User lese,er wäre gerade erst aus dem Bett gekrochen,da ja FERIEN sind,gibt es ´ne Schelle die sich gewaschen hat!


----------



## Legendary (25. März 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Morgen..und direkt mal eine WARNUNG:
> Wenn ich hier in ein paar Stunden von einem User lese,er wäre gerade erst aus dem Bett gekrochen,da ja FERIEN sind,gibt es ´ne Schelle die sich gewaschen hat!



Ich hab 2 Wochen Urlaub, ist das genauso schlimm?

EDIT um 09:09, mein Leben hat wieder einen Sinn!!!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Syz0qlsBD5Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (25. März 2013)

Moin. Hab es nun auch bis zum PC geschafft und noch ein paar Minuten und ich werde mich Richtung Buero durchschippen...


----------



## H2OTest (25. März 2013)

aus dem bett bin ich noch nich... aber ich hab n tablet.....

edit: 12:24 jetzt bin ich auch aufgestanden


----------



## Doofkatze (25. März 2013)

Heute ist der Tag der Waffel.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2013)

Und ihr seid immernoch alle doof!


----------



## Aun (25. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und ihr seid immernoch alle doof!



nur weil du so re6 bist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2013)

fake n gay


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2013)




----------



## Aun (25. März 2013)

olli im forum muss zwischen jedem smiley ein leerzeichen! noob


----------



## seanbuddha (25. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ktbhw0v186Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (25. März 2013)

> Laura Schlessinger ist eine US-Radio-Moderatorin, die Leuten, die in ihrer Show anrufen, Ratschläge erteilt. Kürzlich sagte sie, als achtsame Christin, daß Homosexualität unter keinen Umständen befürwortet werden
> 
> kann, da diese nach Leviticus 18:22 ein Greuel wäre.
> 
> ...


----------



## Olliruh (25. März 2013)

+1 


Gabs ne Antwort ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. März 2013)

Vor 2 Tagen der letzte Post, wat lus Mädels ?


----------



## H2OTest (28. März 2013)

lecker!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. März 2013)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhmhmhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmhmmhm


----------



## EspCap (28. März 2013)

Ich sag jetzt nicht wie das aussieht... 

Hab da was leckereres. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2013)

Ein leckeres Eis am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn es nur so einfach wäre...


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2013)

Nix zu tun... ich könnte mal anfangen Japanisch zu lernen :l


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2013)

yooo, weiss einer wie man diese Videos nennt wo einfach die Landschaft von einem Punkt aus gezeigt wird und dort das Wetter/Tageszeit ändert?


----------



## Wynn (29. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> yooo, weiss einer wie man diese Videos nennt wo einfach die Landschaft von einem Punkt aus gezeigt wird und dort das Wetter/Tageszeit ändert?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zeitraffer


----------



## Legendary (29. März 2013)

Gesicht!


----------



## zoizz (29. März 2013)

happy feiertage pour nous




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cabulator (29. März 2013)

bei dem magnum eben wollte ich auch eins. dann bin ich aufgesprungen, zur kühlung gelaufen und wollte auch eins und dann war da nur so eis ranziges temptation mit schlotze von meiner freundin ...


----------



## seanbuddha (29. März 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_LbGyvNXPXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Und, was macht ihr so am Feiertag?


----------



## Olliruh (29. März 2013)

Das Forum ist tot


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. März 2013)

leleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleleeleleleleleleeleleleleleleleelleleleleleleleelelleleleleleleleeleleleleleleelelelele 

?


----------



## EspCap (29. März 2013)

ivenalot schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Do want. Nächstes Wochenende geh ich mit ner Freundin nach Stuttgart, nur weil wir mal wieder Lust auf Starbucks haben... wieso haben die 4 und wir keinen? 
Starbucks würde doch ein Vermögen machen, wenn sie eine Filiale auf dem Campus hätten... wieso machen die das nicht? :/


----------



## Reflox (29. März 2013)

Ich weiss nicht was an Starbucks so toll ist. Für mich schmeckt der Kaffee nicht besser als aus der 0815 Maschine beim Bäcker.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2013)

ivenalot schrieb:


> Darum geht doch gar nichts, es geht darum, dort zu sitzen, mit ner Zigarette in der Hand und das iPad auf dem Tisch. Ist ne Apple Lobby geworden :b



Jopp, alles Konsumopfer und Klischee-Kapitalisten 
Ich geh nie zu Starbucks weil der kaffee auch woanders schmeckt, brauch kein ipad weil ich die letzten 25 jahre nie eins gebraucht habe und hab auch keine kippe in der Hand, weil ich so schneller laufen kann ohne dass mir die Puste ausgeht 
 manch einer würde behaupten, das wäre nicht normal. ^^

In dem Sinne, frohen Samstag
PS: Förster im Wald


----------



## SonicTank (30. März 2013)

Fresst Kekse, feiert die Ostereier und lassts euch gutgehn. Frohe Ostern. Prost.


----------



## Legendary (30. März 2013)

ivenalot schrieb:


> Darum geht doch gar nichts, es geht darum, dort zu sitzen, mit ner Zigarette in der Hand und das iPad auf dem Tisch. Ist ne Apple Lobby geworden :b



Eigentlich eine Tatsache, mit der ich mich als Unternehmen nicht gerade rühmen würde. Sehs auch wenn ich mal in München am HBF bin...einfach nur peinlich und definitiv nicht cool.  Allein schon aus Protest würd ich mich da mal mit nem Surface reinsetzen!


----------



## exill (30. März 2013)

Mojen ihr Säcke!


----------



## EspCap (30. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Allein schon aus Protest würd ich mich da mal mit nem Surface reinsetzen!



Hipster!


----------



## Legendary (30. März 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Hipster!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. März 2013)

sup?


----------



## Legendary (30. März 2013)

SUPPEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## H2OTest (30. März 2013)

ich muss ma auf mein leben klar kommen oO


----------



## Aun (30. März 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich muss ma auf mein leben klar kommen oO



weniger saufen wär ein anfang


----------



## H2OTest (30. März 2013)

ich hab nichtmal getrunken oO


----------



## Legendary (30. März 2013)

Oder weniger Sex mit Tieren.


----------



## H2OTest (30. März 2013)

wer hat dir dennn davon erzählt? so heiß ich in steam


----------



## Konov (30. März 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich muss ma auf mein leben klar kommen oO



Inwiefern? Bezogen auf deine bedrohliche Gängster Signatur? 

Mich regt das so auf,dass jetzt wieder jeder arsch Hamstereinkäufe für ostern macht... komme grad von der arbeit und überall Stau, die parkplätze voll, die Autos stapeln sich fast. 
Da hab ich gar keine lust mehr noch einkaufen zu gehen


----------



## H2OTest (30. März 2013)

war heute und gestern erst gegen 5 zuhause xD


----------



## Legendary (30. März 2013)

Die Sig ist nicht bedrohlich, Kolle ist nunmal der Boss!


----------



## Xidish (30. März 2013)

moin

Kolle ist einer von vielen Milliarden Menschen - sonst nix Besonderes..


----------



## H2OTest (30. März 2013)

halbe stunde - dann wieder arbeiten ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. März 2013)

Irgendwer muss ja anschaffen


----------



## H2OTest (30. März 2013)

olli - der hat den geilsten arsch


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Oder weniger Sex mit Tieren.



Hm? Sex mit Tieren? Wo!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hm? Sex mit Tieren? Wo!



Da




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qtufyiZkcsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (30. März 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hm? Sex mit Tieren? Wo!



[myspacevid]2021613[/myspacevid]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die Sig ist nicht bedrohlich, Kolle ist nunmal der Boss!



I give it to ya - no interruption

btw: [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]
*
*

*Nordkorea verkündet "Kriegszustand" mit Südkorea*
[/font][font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"][/font]
[font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif] [/font]http://www.gmx.net/t...korea#.A1000146


----------



## Konov (30. März 2013)

Gleich noch beim umzug helfen und ich hab kein bogg, will endlich feierabend


----------



## Legendary (30. März 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]
> *Nordkorea verkündet "Kriegszustand" mit Südkorea*
> [/font]
> [font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"] [/font]http://www.gmx.net/t...korea#.A1000146



Süß.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2013)

Ach was die schon alles verkündet ham ^^


----------



## Legendary (30. März 2013)

Deswegen sag ich Süß.

Kim Jong Un ist ne Pussy, der hat Sand in seiner Vagina.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. März 2013)

Nordkorea erinnert immer mehr an Game of Thrones... bzw die Führungsriege an die Familie Lannister, wer dabei Kim Jong ist, ist glaub ich auch klar


----------



## Reflox (30. März 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Süß.



Yeaaaah, was kann ein Land mit 9 Millionen Soldaten schon anrichten LOL.


----------



## Reflox (30. März 2013)

ivenalot schrieb:


> Mit einer Ausruestung von 1940 und das von den Russen. Laut Berechnungen wuerden 300.000 Elite Soldaten von Suedkorea reichen dafuer.



Die Nordkoreanische Ausrüstung besteht aus einer Auflage an Kalashnikovs von China und Russland die neu produziert wurden. Auch möchte ich anfügen, dass die Rebellentruppen in Afrika die von den Chinesen und den Russen aufgekauften Kalashnikovs der Vietnamesen aus dem Vietnamkrieg verwenden und damit Genozide und erfolgreiche Eroberungen durchführen. Die militärische Stärke von Nordkorea ist nicht zu unterschätzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (30. März 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die Nordkoreanische Ausrüstung besteht aus einer Auflage an Kalashnikovs von China und Russland die neu produziert wurden. Auch möchte ich anfügen, dass die Rebellentruppen in Afrika die von den Chinesen und den Russen aufgekauften Kalashnikovs der Vietnamesen aus dem Vietnamkrieg verwenden und damit Genozide und erfolgreiche Eroberungen durchführen. Die militärische Stärke von Nordkorea ist nicht zu unterschätzen.



Wobei sie in direkter Konfrontation mit z.B. den USA oder einer anderen modernen Armee trotzdem fallen würden wie die Fliegen. ^^


----------



## Reflox (30. März 2013)

Wie effektiv das ist hat man ja in Vietnam, im Irak und Afghanistan gesehen. OH WAIT...

Auch wollen wir doch mal an das Beispiel Nazideutschland und Sowjet Union denken. Die deutsche Wehrmacht war Technologisch überlegen, doch wurden sie von der Masse der Roten Armee überollt. Auch gibt Kim keinen f*ck ob es seinen Truppen gut geht. Wie Stalin es auch schon tat.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2013)

Ach, so ein Fallout hätte doch was feines.


----------



## Konov (31. März 2013)

Frohe ostan


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. März 2013)

Jau Frohe Ostern alle miteinander. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (31. März 2013)

Frohe Ostern.


Ist es eigentlich moralisch vertretbar, Kaninchen an Ostern zu essen?  Lecker wars ja, hat sich aber irgendwie falsch angefühlt


----------



## Wynn (31. März 2013)

test ob forum die uhrzeit stimmt


----------



## Legendary (31. März 2013)

Frohe Ostern ihr Lappen.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. April 2013)

Hrm.....wo ist der Aprilscherz....


----------



## Wynn (1. April 2013)

Windows 8 - Bei Käufern wesentlich beliebter als gedacht

ZDNet hat sich die Mühe gemacht und sich über 3.000 Bewertungen auf Amazon.com für die letzten drei Microsoft-Betriebssysteme Windows Vista, * Windows 7 * und * Windows 8 * angesehen. Dort können zwischen einem und fünf Sternen vergeben werden. Das Resultat: Windows Vista ist wie erwartet das Schlusslicht, ganze 42 Prozent vergaben nur einen Stern, weitere 8 Prozent nur zwei Sterne. Damit haben rund 50 Prozent der Nutzer einen negativen Eindruck von Windows Vista. Bei Windows 7 sieht das Bild komplett anders aus, hier sind nur 24 Prozent insgesamt unzufrieden, aber 20 Prozent vergeben zwei Sterne und 47 Prozent sogar fünf Sterne. Aufgrund der Beliebtheit von Windows 7 ist auch das keine Überraschung. 

 Diese folgt jedoch bei Windows 8, das es schafft, die Nutzer in zwei Hälften zu spalten. 29 und 11 Prozent vergeben nur einen oder zwei Sterne, aber 14 und 36 Prozent der Nutzer vergeben vier und fünf Sterne. Damit sind 50 Prozent der Nutzer trotz aller Änderungen durchaus mit Windows 8 zufrieden, ein Wert, der nicht unbedingt den vielen Darstellungen im Internet entspricht. 

 Ein Vergleich mit Windows XP zeigt laut dem Artikel auch, dass das alte Betriebssystem mit zusammen 30 Prozent Ablehnung und 57 Prozent Zustimmung nicht wesentlich beliebter war, als es veröffentlicht wurde. Auch hier gab es eine längere Eingewöhnungszeit an die damals stark kritisierte »Klicki-Bunti«-Oberfläche und Probleme wegen der Umstellung auf einen NT-Betriebssystem-Kern. Erst mit Service Pack 2 stieg die Beliebtheit fast auf das Niveau, das Windows 7 heute hat. Windows 8 hätte also durchaus noch eine Chance, wenn kommende Updates wie Windows Blue das Betriebssystem verbessern - oder sich mehr Nutzer daran gewöhnen.


----------



## Konov (1. April 2013)

wayne ^^


morgen


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2013)

April April ?


----------



## Alcest (1. April 2013)

Hat Blizzard nur Crabby im Angebot oder übersehe ich den Aprilscherz?
Die Adventure-Box in GW 2 übertrifft ja wohl alles ;D


----------



## Reflox (1. April 2013)

Also ich mag mein Windows 8. Vielleicht liegt es auch daran dass ich die App Kacheln nie benutze


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2013)

Alcest schrieb:


> Hat Blizzard nur Crabby im Angebot oder übersehe ich den Aprilscherz?
> Die Adventure-Box in GW 2 übertrifft ja wohl alles ;D



Wenn du SC2 spielen würdest ,würdest du den Aprilscherz sehen


----------



## Reflox (1. April 2013)

Das könnte ich auch wiedermal installieren...


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Das könnte ich auch wiedermal installieren...



Könnten ja zu 2t anfangen  aber no hots 4 u


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2013)

GOOOD MORNING




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QTX6JK_1KV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2013)

Gotta luv Disturbed pusht einen richtig die mukke


----------



## H2OTest (1. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sqLdyZBjZeo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Guten morgen schwuchtel!


----------



## Wynn (1. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H542nLTTbu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (1. April 2013)

Heute aus der Kategorie "wie vergewaltigt man einen beat am besten" und "seltsamster ohrwurm der welt" 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vNt7EGA0ufE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (1. April 2013)

> Die EU Finanzminister einigten sich letze Woche in einer streng geheimen Sitzung in Brüssel auf einen neuen Euro. Den Papieren zufolge soll ab Mai 2013 aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen der jetzt gültige Euro gespalten werden.
> 
> Ab Mai dieses Jahres kommen dann neue Euostücke in Umlauf, Geprägt mit Nord und Süd. Ferner markieren die Banken die im Umlauf befindlichen Banknoten mit einer „fälschungssicheren magnetischen Tinte”.
> 
> ...


----------



## LarsW (2. April 2013)

Tach Ihr Muschis.


----------



## EspCap (2. April 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> kann mir wer reflox "thx obama" gif erklaeren pls ?





Ist das nicht relativ selbsterklärend? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> 
> Ist das nicht relativ selbsterklärend?



Ich erklärs einfach mal.

Für die republikanischen Amis ist einfach immer Obama an allem schuld. Schlechtes Wetter? Well thanks Obama. Verstopfungen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soll wohl eine Anspielung auf ihre Ansicht sein, dass Obama verbessern will aber die Sache noch verschlimmert.


----------



## orkman (2. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Soll wohl eine Anspielung auf ihre Ansicht sein, dass Obama verbessern will aber die Sache noch verschlimmert.



achso ... ich dachte es haette was mit dem korea konflikt immo zu tun da im nachtschwaermer nur darueber diskutiert wurde und dann ploetzlich das bild auftaucht
BTW: tach leute


----------



## ZAM (2. April 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Guten Morgen Kinderchen.


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2013)

*About*
*“Thanks, Obama!”* is a sarcastic expression used by critics of President Barack Obama to blame personal troubles and inconveniences on public policies supported or enacted by the administration. The phrase is often used to caption animated GIFs in which the subject appears to be struggling with a rather simple task, satirizing those who scapegoat Obama as the cause of problems for which he has little or no influence.


*Origin*
 On December 17th, 2009, the conservative political blog Authentic Connecticut Republican published a post highlighting a demotivational poster of a young girl making a “middle finger” gesture with the caption “Thanks, Obama” (shown below).







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Spread*
 On March 10th, 2011, YouTuber SecretAgentBob uploaded a video in which a woman threatens a man’s life with a knife, to which he sarcastically responds “Thanks, Obama!” (shown below). The video received over 390,000 views and 2,400 comments within the next two years.








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6RjA1bEt7VQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



On August 23rd, the “Everything is Barack Obama’s Fault” Quickmeme page was created, featuring a photo of a sullen-looking President Obama with captions listing petty grievances, followed by “Thanks Obama” (shown below).







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
On November 20th, 2012, Redditor ronaldo95 submitted a post[sup][7][/sup] featuring an animated infomercial FAIL GIF of a man dropping several items from a food tray and the caption reading “Thanks, Obama” (shown below). Within three months, the post garnered more than 3,600 up votes and 100 comments, as well as inspiring dozens of derivative instances based on other infomercial GIFs from the /r/wheredidthesodego[sup][6][/sup] subreddit.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


On December 5th, Redditor filmisbone submitted a post titled “Lately, Republicans blame everything on Obama” to the /r/gifs[sup][ [/sup]subreddit, featuring an animated GIF of a man knocking over a snack food bowl. Within two months, the post received over 7,000 up votes and 265 comments. The same day, Redditor kvachon submitted the first post[sup] [/sup] to the /r/ThanksObama[sup][/sup] subreddit, featuring an animated GIF of a woman having a difficult time using plastic wrap (shown below, right).







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Within two months of creation, the /r/ThanksObama subreddit accumulated over 14,500 subscribers and 250 submissions. On December 6th, the “Thanks Obama” Tumblr blog was launched, which highlighted over 60 notable examples from the /r/ThanksObama subreddit over the next seven weeks. On January 11th, 2013, the International Business Times reported that Twitter users were expressing outrage toward Obama’s tax increases on the middle class by tweeting sarcastic comments with the phrase “Thanks Obama.”


*Notable Examples*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2013)

Calm yo tits


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2013)

nur orkman aufgeklärt reflox


----------



## orkman (2. April 2013)

wow danke , da haste dir viel mühe gemacht ... das gibs schon seit 2009 und ich hab nie was davon mitgekriegt ... shame on me


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2013)

copy & paste mit bissel formatierung ans forum ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2013)

Ein stilles Wasser bitte.

NEIN! WASSER MIT SPRUDEL!


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2013)

sean bist du das das in der signatur ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. April 2013)

Sean ist der Kuchen. =)


----------



## Aun (2. April 2013)

the cake is a lie. und das kann nicht sean sein, da ist keine sahne auf dem kuchen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. April 2013)

Vielleicht ist es ein Sahnebutterkuchen.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2013)

Mein Gott wenn ich so aussehen würde würde ich mich ja mögen xD
Das ist Markiplier


----------



## BloodyEyeX (2. April 2013)

.... Ein gratis Dateibetrachter ...

... oh mein Adblock ist aus ...







Sry Sean ich find den Kuchen attraktiver. =)


----------



## Aun (2. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Sry Sean ich find den Kuchen attraktiver. =)



er ist ja auch total re6. sowas kann man nicht attraktiv finden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2013)

sup?


----------



## Aun (2. April 2013)

dei mudda schlürft suppe!


----------



## Reflox (2. April 2013)

I really should sleep more.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2013)

Ach menno!


----------



## Firun (2. April 2013)

musste einen Post wegen einem dazu gehörigen Report entfernen.

Das nächste mal bitte etwas weniger Naturell


----------



## seanbuddha (2. April 2013)

Hm, ich wollte jetzt eigentlich ein Bild posten was eine Flasche Sekt mit Russischem Kaviar zeigt. Aber google brachte da was anderes...
*Traumatisiert in der Ecke hock*


----------



## Aun (2. April 2013)

pwned nach aufforderung


----------



## Noxiel (3. April 2013)

Wieso ist Neugeborenen das Konzept von Tag/Nacht bloß so schwer näher zu bringen.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. April 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wieso ist Neugeborenen das Konzept von Tag/Nacht bloß so schwer näher zu bringen.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Noxiel pat*

Das wird schon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einfach entspannen!


----------



## Olliruh (3. April 2013)

Hallo


----------



## LarsW (3. April 2013)

pups.


----------



## Ol@f (3. April 2013)

Grad mein Seminarsthema (Mathe) erhalten: Funktionsweise eines Katalysator. Ist ja doch ein bisschen erstaunlich wie viel Mathematik da noch dahinter steckt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. April 2013)

abfucktag -.-*


----------



## seanbuddha (3. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt besser?^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Show me more.


----------



## Legendary (3. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Jetzt besser?^^



Ja hallo schöne Frau!


----------



## seanbuddha (3. April 2013)

Da wird bei euch allen direkt mehr Blut in die unteren Regionen gebracht... Männer ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. April 2013)

so dolle isse nu auch net.


----------



## Legendary (3. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> so dolle isse nu auch net.



Aber drüberspringen würdest DU auch noch! Wobei sie eh nicht wollen würde wenn du, wenn ich "sup" hör würds mir auch vergehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. April 2013)

lolwut dem gurls love ma yoloswagg, believe me...


----------



## seanbuddha (3. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Na Männer?^^


----------



## Trollmops (3. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> abfucktag -.-*



aber so richtig.


----------



## EspCap (3. April 2013)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Grad mein Seminarsthema (Mathe) erhalten: Funktionsweise eines Katalysator. Ist ja doch ein bisschen erstaunlich wie viel Mathematik da noch dahinter steckt.


Geh mir bitte mit theoretischer Chemie ganz weit weg... ich les heute schon den ganzen Tag über Silicium-Verbindungen und das ist schon hinreichend schlimm. 



> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Na Männer?^^[/font]


Die Schuhe sehen vollkommen lächerlich aus.


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2013)

> “After evaluating our position in the games market, we’ve decided to shift LucasArts from an internal development to a licensing model, minimizing the company’s risk while achieving a broader portfolio of quality Star Wars games. As a result of this change, we’ve had layoffs across the organization. We are incredibly appreciative and proud of the talented teams who have been developing our new titles.”



http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/04/03/lucasarts-lays-off-staff-moving-to-licensing-model


----------



## LarsW (4. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Na Männer?^^




Morgenlatte?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2013)

Falsche Uhrzeit, wenn man sich die Posts anschaut.

Morgen


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2013)

Sers Schrotti, ich warte noch auf mein versprochenes LP.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2013)

Und ich dachte, du redest nicht mehr mit mir ^^


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2013)

Ach laber, den Kindergarten hier spiel ich dann doch nicht mit, ich bin ein erwachsener Mensch.


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2013)




----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2013)

Toll, ich steh vor einem Konflikt: Verwende ich Java oder C++?
Plattformunabhängikeit und einfachere Syntax gegen mehr Böcke


----------



## seanbuddha (4. April 2013)

Java! Immer Java nehmen!


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Java! Immer Java nehmen!



weil?


----------



## ZAM (4. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> weil?



... man ständig patchen muss


----------



## Carcharoth (4. April 2013)

Weil man bei jedem Patch noch ne Toolbar untergeschoben kriegt.


----------



## Wynn (4. April 2013)

man muss halt den haken rausnehmen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2013)

oi!


----------



## LarsW (5. April 2013)

Moin!


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2013)

hoi


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2013)




----------



## Xidish (5. April 2013)

Moin

*kaffeschlürf*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich geht's raus in den Schneegriesel (naja, nächste Woche "soll" (!) es wärmer werden).

bd


----------



## mrsB25 (5. April 2013)

Moin


----------



## Olliruh (5. April 2013)

It all makes sense now. Gay marriage and marijuana are being legalized at the same time.
Leviticus 20:13 says if a man lays with another man, he should be stoned.
We were just misinterpreting it.

WAIT

20:13

2013 

WTF


----------



## heinzelmännchen (5. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> It all makes sense now. Gay marriage and marijuana are being legalized at the same time.
> Leviticus 20:13 says if a man lays with another man, he should be stoned.
> We were just misinterpreting it.
> 
> ...



   Eine der besten Verschwörungstheorien seit langem. Vielen Dank dafür


----------



## Aun (5. April 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Verschwörungstheorien seit langem






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. April 2013)

Moin Kinder!


----------



## Konov (5. April 2013)

morgen!

morgen früh ausnahmsweise mal nicht arbeiten weil ichs mitm magen hab... keine angenehme sache, naja


----------



## Wynn (5. April 2013)

haste von seans kuchen genascht ?

naja jedenfalls gute besserung


----------



## Konov (5. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> haste von seans kuchen genascht ?
> 
> naja jedenfalls gute besserung



Keine ahnung... vielleicht zuviele hände geschüttelt, geht ja schnell und man fängt sich was ein
Danke


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. April 2013)

> Hab ich schon BloodyEyeX meine Anerkennung für diese Sig ausgesprochen? Nich? Dann mach ich das auch nich!



Das Bild oder den Link?

Ach was solls, ich kann eh erst Montag drauf antworten.


----------



## Firun (6. April 2013)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (6. April 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## Legendary (6. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3vC5TsSyNjU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (6. April 2013)

Penis hihihihihihi


----------



## Schrottinator (6. April 2013)

Alle Leute bei Microsoft gehören in einen Vulkan geworfen.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Alle Leute bei Microsoft gehören in einen Vulkan geworfen.



He, aber dann sterben die Eltern von nem Kumpel von mir


----------



## Noxiel (7. April 2013)

Ich dachte immer volle Baby Windeln müffeln..... schon komisch, diese hat nicht mehr Gerucht als ein frischgebackenes Brötchen. *sniff sniff*


----------



## heinzelmännchen (7. April 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer volle Baby Windeln müffeln..... schon komisch, diese hat nicht mehr Gerucht als ein frischgebackenes Brötchen. *sniff sniff*



Gerüchten (oder, Achtung, ganz ganz schlechter Wortwitz: Gerüchen  ) zufolge ändert sich dies mit zunehmender abwechslungsreicher Nahrung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. April 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer volle Baby Windeln müffeln..... schon komisch, diese hat nicht mehr Gerucht als ein frischgebackenes Brötchen. *sniff sniff*



Ich hätte jetzt gern frisch gebackene Brötchen mit Greyezer....


----------



## Olliruh (7. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Zr4JwPb99qU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=822m9XZxQJs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (7. April 2013)

Was geht bei euch so ?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2013)

WTF?!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1sZUycXVSXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (8. April 2013)

Hab mich grade mal rasiert 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2013)

Rasiert? Du meinst Mutti hat die Handtuecher nicht weichgespuelt


----------



## Wynn (8. April 2013)

deine nase wirkt rasiert kleiner ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Rasiert? Du meinst Mutti hat die Handtuecher nicht weichgespuelt



Ich vermiss die Zeiten! 30 Minuten mitm Nassrasierer, damit der Sche*ß runter kommt. Wenn es nicht so nervig wäre, würde ich den Mist einfach wachsen lassen...


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PH5-o7LGIQg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Vllt das beste Video der Welt


----------



## Olliruh (8. April 2013)

Was meint ihr,wie hoch stehen die Chancen das ich trotzdem Abi schreiben muss wenn Kim Jung Un einen Atomschlag auf die USA verübt ?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Was meint ihr,wie hoch stehen die Chancen das ich trotzdem Abi schreiben muss wenn Kim Jung Un einen Atomschlag auf die USA verübt ?



Die Chancen stehen 1 zu 1





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rO0yXC0oyIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Xidish (9. April 2013)

Moin Buffies 

Und das Lachen geht weiter ... ich lieg am Boden. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ti9VaXEjlA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (9. April 2013)

Morgän


----------



## Olliruh (9. April 2013)

Guten Morgen 
Oh Gott Morgen Abitur :<


----------



## Xidish (9. April 2013)

Da wünsche ich Dir die Ruhe & viel Erfolg! 
Ich selber hatte frühe immer Prüfungsängste, obwohl ich es konnte.
Ein Blackout brachte mir in einer mündlichen Prüfung (Physik) gerade noch eine 4.
Ingesamt hatte ich so eine 3 (obwohl ich vorher eine sichere 2 hatte - ausreichend).
Damit war für mich nach der 10. Klasse Schluss.

Und das Ganze nur, weil der Lehrer mich auf dem Kieker hatte und durch meinen Blackout.


----------



## EspCap (9. April 2013)

Welches Fach denn Olli? 
Ich schreib morgen Chemie O-Prüfung. Bin auch geringfügig nervös langsam.


----------



## Xidish (9. April 2013)

Wünsch Dir auch gutes Gelingen.


----------



## Olliruh (9. April 2013)

Vielen Dank 
Ja ich schreib eigentlich nur in Deutsch was eigentlich mega leicht ist und ich gar nicht so viel lernen bräuchte aber ich mach mich selber verrückt..
Übermorgen schreib ich dann Erdkunde wo ich mit 1- vorbenotet bin


----------



## H2OTest (9. April 2013)

Ich schreib morgen Geschichte aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## bkeleanor (9. April 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich schreib morgen Geschichte aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



wow!
ich habe schon geschichte geschrieben :-)


----------



## ZAM (9. April 2013)

Ich schreibe täglich Geschichte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. April 2013)

boa mein Kopf ist putt D:


----------



## Aun (9. April 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich schreibe täglich Geschichte



artikel für die bild würde ich nicht als geschichte bezeichnen


----------



## Legendary (9. April 2013)

Abitur Anfang April?! Spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaast!


----------



## Konov (9. April 2013)

scheiss auf abitur, bringt dir heute eh nix mehr ^^
Hab mich gefreut als ich es bekommen hab, heute wisch ich mir damit den arsch ab


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. April 2013)

Naja da spart man sich wenigstens die Kosten für s Klopapier


----------



## Schrottinator (9. April 2013)

Bloody, ich finde es gut, dass du Death als Avatar hast.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. April 2013)

gg, danke, hier nochmal als Vollbild im spoiler.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





War vom gleichen Künstler ist leider ohne Farbe.




Achja, this.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7fQp0zCf7-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (10. April 2013)

Hat wer in NDS heute LK geschreiben? - wenn ja welchen Vorschlag habt ihr genommen? Ich hab den 2. genommen


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2013)

Deutsch Lk suck my balls


----------



## H2OTest (10. April 2013)

Juliensblog hat mit bei meiner GEschihtsklausur geholfen xD ihr glaubt das nicht? - Guckt euch mal das Video an und ratet was ich meine xD

Mein Link


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Deutsch Lk suck my balls



welche Aufgabe haste genommen?


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2013)

Die erste & du ?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. April 2013)

Schön Iphigenie


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2013)

Ich dachte auch zu erst,machste schön Iphigenie ist ja mega easy. Aber dann hab ich Aufgabe 2 da durch gelesen und wusste nicht was ich bei der Entwicklung hätte hin schreiben sollen... 
Also musste ich Nummer 1 machen... Hab mich richtig geärgert das ich kein Metrum,Reimshema und lyrisches Ich bestimmen kann sonst hätte ich 100 pro das Gedicht genommen,das war mega easy


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. April 2013)

Ja meinten meine Kollegen auch. Die 2te Aufgabe hatte es auch in sich. Bis auf das Parzenlied hab ich es aber glaub ich ganz gut hinbekommen.

Seh ich es eig. richtig das es diesmal 28 Punkte für Sprachliche Gestaltung gibt?


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2013)

Äh ich weiß nicht ,bei mir waren es 30 Punkte für Aufgabe eins und 39 für Aufgabe 2 ... also öh müssten 31 Punkte bis 100 übrig bleiben... was ich mir nicht vorstellen kann


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. April 2013)

Hm bei mir warens 30 und 42 also würden die üblichen 28 ganz gut passen


----------



## seanbuddha (10. April 2013)

DAM DAM DAAAAAM!


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2013)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Hm bei mir warens 30 und 42 also würden die üblichen 28 ganz gut passen



Ich Ärger mich sooooo sehr dass ich das Gedicht nicht genommen habe


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2013)

Habt ihr Lappen das Abi irgendwo im Rheinland gemacht?


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Habt ihr Lappen das Abi irgendwo im Rheinland gemacht?



Nein ich mache es grade in NRW


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2013)

Komm mal nach Bayern und machs hier.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Komm mal nach Bayern und machs hier.



Ich glaube Olli ist dafür zu alt um sich auf einem katholischen Gymnasium einmal zu Bücken...


----------



## Olliruh (10. April 2013)

Ich bück mich nur noch für münsteraner Metalfans


----------



## Legendary (10. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich glaube Olli ist dafür zu alt um sich auf einem katholischen Gymnasium einmal zu Bücken...



Haha der war sogar fast gut! Ich kenn keins hier in der Gegend, du weißt da scheinbar mehr drüber.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich bück mich nur noch für münsteraner Metalfans



Komm vorbei mein Schatz <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. April 2013)

Im Norden isses eh am heftigsten digga


----------



## Schrottinator (10. April 2013)

Dann schauen wir mal, wer hier alles Englisch kann. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iue4Ubk2j_0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K56soYl0U1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (11. April 2013)

morgän


----------



## Wynn (11. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Neuer Sehtest für Jugendliche


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> reflox warum haste das chinesiche wort für suppe in deiner signatur ? ^^




Ich denke, die Sowjet Republik Chinas hatte sicher nicht das Wort Suppe in ihrer Flagge


----------



## orkman (11. April 2013)

guten morgen/mittag ... hat von euch jmd zufaellig nen netload premium account und waere so nett mir weiter zu helfen ... dann pls PN an mich


----------



## Olliruh (11. April 2013)

loooooooooool erdkunde lk war so lächerlich einfach ..aufjedenfall 11 Punkte +


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. April 2013)

Was ist das? Kann mich wer aufklären?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0dofacvjRkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (11. April 2013)

ein spiel bloody. ein spiel. das am 1.5. erscheint, aber dank uplay geleaked wurde und dank keks überall zu erwerben ist ^^


----------



## Reflox (11. April 2013)

It looks disgusting


----------



## Davatar (12. April 2013)

Guten Morgeeeen!

So, ich bin zurück von den Toten  Irland war supi, kann ich weiterempfehlen. St. Patricks Day war gar nicht so Sodom und Gomorra - mässig, wie ich dachte, aber lustig auf alle Fälle 

Mittlerweile hab ich auch im neuen Job angefangen und da gibt's normalerweise so viel zu tun, dass ich gar nicht gross zum buffen komme. Aber die Arbeitszeiten sind sehr angenehm  Generell ist die Stimmung hier viiiiiel besser als beim alten Arbeitgeber. Zu kündigen war echt die richtige Entscheidung, Hugh!

Wie lebts hier so, loiz?


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2013)

Viel besser, jetzt da du wieder da bist!


----------



## Davatar (12. April 2013)

Hab auch Schafe für alle mitgebracht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (12. April 2013)

Moin, Ihr Schafe 

Davatar, hast Du evtl. dieses "irische" Wetter mitgebracht?
Wobei Irland liegt nicht im Südwesten.^^
Und welcome Back!

Ich versuche gerade mit den richtigen Takten munter zu werden.
Gut dazu beitragen tut





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vxIOUJ7by6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (12. April 2013)

An mir kanns nicht liegen, ich hatte 3 Wochen Sonnenschein in Irland, währenddem sich zu Hause alle übers Wetter beklagt ham 
1x pro Woche gabs nen Tag lang Regen, ansonsten wars perfektes Wetter


----------



## Konov (12. April 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wie lebts hier so, loiz?



Es regnet

Moin


----------



## Wynn (12. April 2013)

da war lindsey stirling noch gut bevor sie kommerz wurde 

wenn man die alten lieder mit den neueren vergleicht ist schade man findet immer weniger violine von ihr stattdessen nur 

cover von thrift stop & radioactive dann kam noch das grässliche moon trance und we found love kannste auch vergessen weil da kaum noch violine dabei ist

come with us und starships sind auch einfach grauenhaft und beim grenade cover geht sie auch unter im gesang.


*Mission Impossible - Lindsey Stirling and the Piano Guys*

*What Child is This - Lindsey Stirling*

*Song of the Caged Bird - Lindsey Stirling (Original Song)*

*Assassin's Creed III - Lindsey Stirling*

*Elements - Lindsey Stirling (Dubstep Violin Original Song)*

*Game of Thrones - Lindsey Stirling & Peter Hollens (Cover)*

*Phantom of the Opera - Lindsey Stirling*

*Skyrim - Lindsey Stirling & Peter Hollens*

*Crystallize - Lindsey Stirling (Dubstep Violin Original Song)*

*Lord of the Rings Medley - Lindsey Stirling*

*Shadows - Lindsey Stirling (Original Song)*

*Celtic Carol - Lindsey Stirling*

*Zelda Medley- Lindsey Stirling*

*Transcendence Music Video - Lindsey Stirling*

*Spontaneous Me -Lindsey Stirling (original song)*
sind die nach meiner meinung guten stücke von ihr nur die findest halt nicht auf dem album das sie jetzt verkauft 




ein anderes cooles Talent ist sie hier








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EU8UXtu-4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vjwKId4kJYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (12. April 2013)

Ich weiss nicht - ich finde diese Lindsey Stirling nervig. Wirkt auf mich wie dieses hyperaktive Eichhoernchen aus "Durch die Hecke".


----------



## Konov (12. April 2013)

Naja sie kann gut Geige spielen ^^
Aber wenn man sich das 20 mal angehört hat, wirds auch nervig

edit: Violine statt Geige, bevor hier die flames kommen


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2013)

Ich sag nur: Laura Intravia


----------



## Noxiel (12. April 2013)

Weiß jemand was David Garret von Madame hält? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass er Konkurrenz doof findet.


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2013)

Alter das Hin zur Sonne Album von Capser <3


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Weiß jemand was David Garret von Madame hält? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass er Konkurrenz doof findet.



Ich dachte der macht nur Koop Sachen?


----------



## Aun (12. April 2013)

garret ist doch solokünstler oO der macht glaube kein coop


----------



## Wynn (12. April 2013)

ne der war soweit ich weiss immer allein


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2013)

Den hab ch mit Guetta verwechselt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. April 2013)

moin moin. Endlich Feierabend = )

wb Davataredit:


lol, Heute in der Themenreihe: Mehr Selbstvertrauen

Die Truthahn Methode.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gX5b3BUvZMA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (13. April 2013)

FÖRST


----------



## Firun (13. April 2013)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Konov (13. April 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Guten Morgen



moin! 

so ab zur arbeit, hoffentlich nicht zuviel Regen heute


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. April 2013)

Guten Morgen.

Ich hol mir glaub ich erst mal nen Kaffee.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. April 2013)

*Unruhig herumwipp*

Neuer Song...von Amon Amarth...heute Abend....!


----------



## Noxiel (13. April 2013)

Morsche! Spielt noch jemand zufällig Planetside 2?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Unruhig herumwipp*
> 
> Neuer Song...von Amon Amarth...heute Abend....!



OMG :O


----------



## Olliruh (13. April 2013)

Ich hatte grade den übelst besten Glückschiss der Welt <3
I &#9829; MY LIFE


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2013)

Neue Wc Schüssel ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6CXvBzY_grc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (13. April 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Morsche! Spielt noch jemand zufällig Planetside 2?



jupp hier, meld


----------



## Noxiel (14. April 2013)

Auf welchem Server denn und bei welcher Fraktion?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. April 2013)

Antonidas, Alli.

^^´´


----------



## Wynn (14. April 2013)

er meinte planetside


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-d_PZikUT2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich bekomme nicht genug von dem Song D:


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. April 2013)

Bei Gotye reicht mir mittlerweile die Radiodosi, ansonsten ist das Lied für mich so gut wie totgehört. Obwohl der remix echt gut ist.

Bin immo auf Studio Killers hängengeblieben auch wenn die bis dato nur 3 Lieder und einen Remix haben ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YFTL3pBnR2Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (14. April 2013)

pfff es ist der 101. Geburtstag von Kim Il Sung, also hört gefälligst nordkoreanische Musik!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oK_k43MDBag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LarsW (15. April 2013)

Morgen Ihr Pappnasen!


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2013)

Moin!

Sonntag Morgen war lustig! War mit Freunden in nem Club bis 4, dann ging das Licht an. Auf dem Heimweg kamen wir an nem mysteriösen Haus vorbei. Da gingen immermal wieder Leute rein und raus und vorne dran stand ein Türsteher. Ohne zu wissen, was da drin eigentlich genau ist, wollten wir dann reingehn, da meinte der Türsteher "Eintritt nur mit Membercard!". Also schoss ich einfach mal ins Blaue: "Mein Freund hier fährt Harley Davidson." Daraufhin durften wir rein 
War dann son Rockerschuppen, gut gefüllt mit Leuten aus allen Altersklassen. Die Treppe runter wurde Billard gespielt und ehrlich gesagt hab ich selten Leute so gut Billard spielen sehn. Da wird man wohl so richtig abgezockt, wenn man da mitspielt  Ausserdem wurde ich von zwei "Mädels" angebaggert. Die zwei waren so kaputt, dass ich ihr Alter nicht wirklich einschätzen konnte. Aber ich hätt mal auf etwa 45-50 Jahre getippt. Das ist dann nicht wirklich meine Altersklasse ^^
Alles in Allem wars aber echt ne lustige Nacht. Wurde dann auch 7 Uhr bis ich zu Hause war.

Wie war Euer Wochenende?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2013)

Ruhig.


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2013)

Ruhig?


----------



## Ogil (15. April 2013)

Das war wahrscheinlich die Antwort auf Deine "Wie war Euer Wochenende?"-Frage. Und bei mir faellt die Antwort aehnlich aus. Dafuer werd ich wohl diese Woche komplett (ab morgen) unterwegs sein - und wenn alles schief laeuft (was es erfahrungsgemass immer tut) dann wohl auch noch das kommende Wochenende. Das alles natuerlich im Zeichen von "Arbeit, Arbeit"...


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2013)

Ja das war die Antwort, aber ich hätt jetzt ein "Ruhig!" erwartet


----------



## Konov (15. April 2013)

Morgön

Wochenende war gut
Jetzt scheint die Sonne, sieht nach einem sommertag aus


----------



## LarsW (15. April 2013)

Eigentlich auch recht ruhig..hier konnte man zumindest einen Tag den Frühling genießen.
Ich bin gerade echt am überlegen,was ich Samstag gemacht habe.Oh man..der Lack´is ab.


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2013)

Jemand gut in Bio hier ?


----------



## Aun (15. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Jemand gut in Bio hier ?



ich kann dir zellteilung erklären 

0
|
8
|
oo


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2013)

Naja auf Genetik geb ich keinen fick,wenn das dran kommt bin ich eh am Arsch. 
ich hoffe aus ne Kombination von Ökologie/Neuro/Evolution, dann dürfte die Klausur ganz dope werden.


----------



## LarsW (15. April 2013)

Jemand gut in mathematischer Lichtbrechung inkl. Materialindex usw.?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2013)

Wenn ich daheim bin, kann ich meinen Bruder fragen. ^^

Kann mir jemand das Verhalten von Flüssigkeiten in mathematischen Thermen ausdrücken?


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2013)

Ich bin leider nur gut in Erdkunde & Deutsch :/


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2013)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie das mit dem stream delay funktioniert ?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2013)

Stream Delay? Ich bräuchte nen Kontext für den Begriff, damit ich weiß, um was es geht.


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Stream Delay? Ich bräuchte nen Kontext für den Begriff, damit ich weiß, um was es geht.



Ja auf twitch sind die streams ja delayed so damit andere Spieler nicht den stream gucken können um zu sehen was er macht und sich so vorteile verschaffen können aber ich versteh nicht wie das funktioniert, denn der stream ist ja offensichtlich immer noch live.


----------



## H2OTest (15. April 2013)

stream kommt aufn server und wird fur 3 mimuten zwischgespeichert und dann weiter gereicht


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2013)

Ich bin heute auf dm Weg zur Arbeit aus dem Bus ausgestiegen und vor mir lief eine Göttin in Hot Pants. Schönes Wetter, angenehmer Wind und ein Anblick, der einen nur glücklich machen kann. Das waren die schönsten 5 Minuten des heutigen Tages!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. April 2013)

Länger bist du ihr nicht hinterher gelaufen?  =)


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2013)

Naja, es war ja auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Ich hab sie nach gestalkt, ich hatte heute nur Glück, was den Arbeitsweg angeht. ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (15. April 2013)

Das Wetter heute war absolute spitze.


Nur jetzt siehts verdächtig nach Regen aus, dabei wollte ich gleich noch mitm Fahrrad zu nem Kumpel fahren =(



@ Schrotti: Jaja, sobald das Wetter gut ist, trauen sich die Damen wieder was


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. April 2013)

hm vielleicht sollte ich auch mal mit dem Bus fahren. Wäre die gleiche Haltestelle wie Real- und Berufschule.

Oder ich bretter weiterhin, faul wie ich bin, mit dem Auto in 3 Minuten über die Autobahn und bin auch da.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> @ Schrotti: Jaja, sobald das Wetter gut ist, trauen sich die Damen wieder was



Es gibt genau einen Grund, warum ich meinen alten Job an der Sommerrodelbahn vermisse. Rate mal welcher.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. April 2013)

Watn Traumwetter


----------



## Konov (15. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Watn Traumwetter



Absolut!
Aber ich stell mir grad schon wieder vor wie das mit 30 Grad werden soll. Ich bin jetzt bei 23 Grad schon dauernd am schwitzen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. April 2013)

Ich glaube, wenn gegen Ende der Woche wieder der Frost kommt, machen wir uns andere Gedanken


----------



## orkman (15. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Absolut!
> Aber ich stell mir grad schon wieder vor wie das mit 30 Grad werden soll. Ich bin jetzt bei 23 Grad schon dauernd am schwitzen ^^



same here .... im moment gehts noch aber wenns heisser wird kann man mal wieder net ordentlich schlafen und tshirt kann man dann jeden tag verbrennen


----------



## seanbuddha (15. April 2013)

Schnipp schnapp Haare ab


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2013)

Würde ich für jeden Euro, den ich habe, einen Euro kriege, hätte ich das Perpetuum-Geldile erfunden.


----------



## Legendary (15. April 2013)

Sehr geiles Wetter und Xbox 360 Lasertweak geglückt! Jetzt liest er endlich alle DVDs wieder gescheit.


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2013)

Das LoL Allstars Voting für Europa ist ja mal wohl das langweiligste was ich seit langem gesehen habe...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. April 2013)

seuftz ich find einfach keine leute für meinen raid ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> seuftz ich find einfach keine leute für meinen raid ^^



stop playing WoW and you won't have that problem anymore.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2013)

Megaman is so fucking AWESOME even Jesus does Acapella to its soundtrack!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iW_Ct49H1ng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. April 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das LoL Allstars Voting für Europa ist ja mal wohl das langweiligste was ich seit langem gesehen habe...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (15. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. April 2013)

Möp!

Extra früh aufgestanden für ein äusserst frühes Meeting und kaum bin ich unterwegs kommt ne E-Mail, dass das Meeting um ne Stunde verschoben wird -.- Will schlaaaaaafen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. April 2013)

Moin Dave 
*Weckle und Bretscheln hinstellt*
Kaffee steht daneben.


----------



## Davatar (16. April 2013)

Mmmmhhh Weckle!


----------



## Schrottinator (16. April 2013)

Cox 'n Crendor in the Morning: Highquality Non-Content


----------



## Konov (16. April 2013)

Moinsen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=046MuD1pYJg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2013)

Guten Morgen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sVlc0-4FxK0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


So gleich mal wieder an Bio setzen


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. April 2013)

Mir fallen 1000 zynische Bemerkungen ein. Ich werde sie nicht posten.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=haT-WKF27Q4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Meanwhile in Skandinavia:

Just normal acting, nobody gives a fuck.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. April 2013)

Und hier die News:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3bZs82rzSFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2013)

Ich warte auf das Argument, dass doch jeden Tag tausende Kinder sterben.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2013)

Ouh, da sind aber welche böse ^^


----------



## Legendary (16. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ouh, da sind aber welche böse ^^



Kein Wunder, Idiot. Ich bin ja wirklich nicht der netteste Mensch hier aber dich kann ich eh nicht mehr toppen.


----------



## Bascho (16. April 2013)

Würde Doofheit weh tun, würde einer hier den ganzen Tag schreien...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2013)

Bascho schrieb:


> Würde Doofheit weh tun, würde alle hier den ganzen Tag schreien...



fix'D


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7edeOEuXdMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. April 2013)

Na Mister RE6, mal wieder am Rumspacken anstatt mal zu Arbeiten?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Na Mister RE6, mal wieder am Rumspacken anstatt mal zu Arbeiten?



*Grummelt*
Morgen gehts wieder zur Arbeit, 5 Uhr aufstehen 17 Uhr wieder nach Hause kommen. Und da habe ich wirklich keine Lust zu >.> Argh ich hasse es mit Menschen zu arbeiten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. April 2013)

Shikari postet hier Möpse


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7edeOEuXdMU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. April 2013)

Sean, mach das Foto von dir Weg. Du rennst in dem Outfit bestimmt auch in Racoon-City rum!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sean, mach das Foto von dir Weg. Du rennst in dem Outfit bestimmt auch in Racoon-City rum!



Ihr mit eurem blöden RE! ARGH!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xaberz (17. April 2013)

Hallo wie verbringt ihr euren Tag, bzw. Freizeit?


----------



## H2OTest (17. April 2013)

Im Bett mit Reflox Bruder


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2013)

fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap

und schlafen und essen.


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap



und dann mit 20 sich über gicht und artritis beklagen ^^


----------



## Davatar (17. April 2013)

xaberz schrieb:


> Hallo wie verbringt ihr euren Tag, bzw. Freizeit?


Den Tag mit "Arbeit, Arbeit" und die Freizeit mit "Freizeit, Freizeit"  Nee, kommt bei mir sehr auf den Wochentag an.

Montag = Totkaputtmüde an den PC sitzen und zocken bis ich einschlafe
Dienstag = Von meiner Mitbewohnerin bekocht werden, danach zocken
Mittwoch = Klavier spielen oder tanzen gehen
Donnerstag = Spanischkurs

und Wochenende immer unterschiedlich


----------



## Schrottinator (17. April 2013)

Gib mir bescheit, wenn du Montags oder Dienstags Hilfe brauchst


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap
> 
> und schlafen und essen.



^dis


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2013)

Ich darf nicht an einer Online Umfrage der WWU Teilnehmen  Dabei würde ich so gern.


----------



## Firun (17. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich darf nicht an einer Online Umfrage der WWU Teilnehmen  Dabei würde ich so gern.



Sag mir mal bitte, gerne auch in einer PM warum Du momentan so derbe auf konfrontationskurs mit unserer Netiquette bist


----------



## Konov (17. April 2013)

sean, fahr mal nen Gang runter junge


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. April 2013)

Sean hat sicher seine Tage.


----------



## Davatar (18. April 2013)

Moin!

_Ein Spiel auf Ihrer Wunschliste ist im Sonderangebot!

_Jubilate!


----------



## Schrottinator (18. April 2013)

Welches ist es denn?


----------



## Konov (18. April 2013)

Morgen 

Heute wieder satte 20 Grad und morgen nur 13-14? Komische Kombination irgendwie ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (18. April 2013)

War gestern mit nen paar Bekannten im neuen LFR Teil und Eiserner Qon sagt ja so Dinge wie "Ich spieße euch auf!". Enorm trockener Kommentar eines dieser Bekannten: "Klingt wie mein Chef."

Ich kam aussm lachen nich mehr raus


----------



## Davatar (18. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Welches ist es denn?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. April 2013)

That broken piece of sh**!?


----------



## nahefa (18. April 2013)

ganz klar egal was ich wo in meiner freizeit mache ich CHILL immer.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2013)

Was? Ein neues Mitglied?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qxDJMn-534Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (18. April 2013)

-.- muss man jetzt ernsthaft jedes mal whitegelistete Bilder nehmen? -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (18. April 2013)

Ne, nur Bilder von ner Domain, die auf der Whitelist sind. 

Was geht ab? Ich glaube, wenn ich mich in 5 Minuten übergeben muss, wird es das gesündeste Erbrochene EVER sein!


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> -.- muss man jetzt ernsthaft jedes mal whitegelistete Bilder nehmen? -.-



Natürlich, sonst kann das böse böse Internet noch deinen Computer putt machen!


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2013)

Mehr Infos dazu hier:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203555-url-whitelist-fur-im-forum-verwendete-bilder/


----------



## Davatar (18. April 2013)

<-- Does not like this...

Der Hintergrundgedanke ist ja gut und verständlich, aber dem Bilder-Thread gibt das leider den Gnadenschuss


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der Hintergrundgedanke ist ja gut und verständlich, aber dem Bilder-Thread gibt das leider den Gnadenschuss



Verzeih mir, aber das ist absoluter Blödsinn. Schau dir den Thread doch an.


----------



## Wynn (18. April 2013)

test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (18. April 2013)

Dann ist der Hoster aktuell als "nicht sicher" eingestuft


----------



## Wynn (18. April 2013)

deine signatur ist auch nicht sicher cpt iglo ^^

naja der hoster ist halt einer grössten hoster im internet 

von http://www.cheezburger.com/


test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch ein test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lachschon test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



imgur test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



tumblr test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



test ob buffed sich selbst sicher findet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



facebook bild test




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2013)

ZAM, jetzt hättest du doch wenigsten 9witz gleich bannen können.


----------



## Ol@f (18. April 2013)

Kennt sich wer zufällig mit BLAS/LAPACK aus?


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> ZAM, jetzt hättest du doch wenigsten 9witz gleich bannen können.



Ist doch gar nicht in der Liste ^^ 4Chan kommt auch nicht rein


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2013)

Btw. eigentlich dachte ich der Hinweis-Thread für für Vorschläge genutzt und kein Wildfeuer, in der Hoffnung ich schau mal rein *g*


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2013)

Wie was wo, man darf jetzt offiziell im Buffedforum 4chan sagen?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. April 2013)

#9gagArmy


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. April 2013)

Wenn Zam es gesagt hat dürfens alle. 4chan. xD


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2013)

Yay, mehr Redefreiheit hier! Endlich xD Nicht das es bald noch hier zur Revolution kommt und ZAM gestürzt wird. Dann kommt die Demokratie ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (18. April 2013)

Kastanienmehlsuppennudeln


----------



## ZAM (18. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wenn Zam es gesagt hat dürfens alle. 4chan. xD



Es ging und geht in dem Fall immer nur um bestimmte Links und ggfs. Zitate, und das wisst ihr Banausen auch. *g*


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist doch gar nicht in der Liste ^^ 4Chan kommt auch nicht rein



Bringt doch auch nichts wenn die Bilder nach spätestens 4 Stunden wieder verschwinden


----------



## H2OTest (18. April 2013)

sup?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. April 2013)

WAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP


----------



## Konov (18. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAP



nuttin


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. April 2013)

Seite 888 oho


----------



## Aun (18. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Seite 888 oho






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2013)

Tja, auf gehts zur Seite 999!


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2013)

#YOLO


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2013)

Buddhisten leben aber mehr als einmal :O


----------



## Schrottinator (19. April 2013)




----------



## Davatar (19. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






-.- doofes whitelisting... -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (19. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qNhycX0XCJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VACbH_S5ZFo


----------



## Davatar (19. April 2013)

Tote ............. hier

 ___________
|....|....|
|....|....|
|...___...|
|. .| |. .|
|. .| |. .|
|. .| |. .|
|. .| |. .|
|___| |___|


Edit: Böses Forum :I
...naja, mehr geht nicht...


----------



## Olliruh (19. April 2013)

Heute Bio GK war bosshaft 10/10 would do again


----------



## Konov (19. April 2013)

Feierabend! hua hua hua


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. April 2013)

Wochenende! Hue hue hue


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Im4TO03CuF8


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Buddhisten leben aber mehr als einmal :O



Aber dann bin ich doch nicht mehr Floxi :l


----------



## orkman (19. April 2013)

wollt mich auch noch auf der seite 888 verewigen ...huehuehue ... btw guten tag ...


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2013)

Ich habe irgendwie die grandiose Fähigkeit die inneren Emotionen nach außen umzuwandeln. Das nervt. Alle sagen immer ich sähe so fröhlich aus in letzter Zeit >.>


----------



## Schrottinator (19. April 2013)

Liegt bestimmt an dem Kuchen


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2013)

Witzbold...


----------



## Konov (19. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Witzbold...



Bist du das denn in deiner Sig?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Bist du das denn in deiner Sig?



Meine güte, wieso kennt den hier keiner?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mSGUxayJblk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Bist du das denn in deiner Sig?



ja ist er


----------



## Konov (19. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ja ist er



Nö offenbar nicht


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2013)

Heisse ich Mark Fischbach?
NEIN

Ker, meine güte ihr hattet schonmal ein Foto von mir hier im Forum ^^


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Nö offenbar nicht



Heute ist gegenteiltag Konov


----------



## Schrottinator (19. April 2013)

Jetzt reg dich nicht auf Mark Fischbach und vergnüg dich mit RE6


----------



## Konov (19. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Heisse ich Mark Fischbach?
> NEIN
> 
> Ker, meine güte ihr hattet schonmal ein Foto von mir hier im Forum ^^




echt? is an mir vorbeigegangen 

lol @wynn

btw, heißt du nicht *wrynn*? 

Das Forum is mir zu schnelllebig! ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (19. April 2013)

_r_ ist zu teuer. Das kann sich nicht jeder leisten.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Jetzt reg dich nicht auf Mark Fischbach und vergnüg dich mir RE6



Ich wünsche dir einen langsamen und qualvollen tod ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (19. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir einen langsamen und qualvollen tod ^^


Den Kommentar gesteh ich dir ausnahmweise mal zu wegen dem Context, aus dem er herausgegangen ist.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RCMRpia6K_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2013)

aber der sahnebutte kuchen in deiner signatur verät dich


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2013)

Die Sahnebutter wird die Welt vernichten, muahahha!


----------



## Schrottinator (19. April 2013)

Und was wird dann aus Markiboy?


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2013)

Ach, ich kann auch ohne den Leben.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wzUEL7vw60U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Weltvernichtungsblick aufsetz*

Was spiegelt einen Weltuntergang besser dar als Simon und Garfunkel? xD


----------



## Legendary (19. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine güte, wieso kennt den hier keiner?



Tut mir leid, ich kenne nicht jeden bedeutungslosen Spast im Internet. 


Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was spiegelt einen Weltuntergang besser dar als Simon und Garfunkel? xD



Wenn es Spaß machen soll REM, wenn es traurig sein soll das Geburtsvideo von Justin Biber.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wenn es Spaß machen soll REM, wenn es traurig sein soll das Geburtsvideo von Justin Biber.



Wie wärs mit Dope - Die motherfucker die?


----------



## Schrottinator (19. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Dope - Die motherfucker die?



Schmeiß den Sche*ß in die Mülltonne, aus der du es ausgebuddelt hast.


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2013)

sean hört justin biber !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stehe ja eher weniger auf Asiatinnen, aber HyunA... damn .______________.


----------



## Konov (20. April 2013)

FÖRST


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2013)

Ich muss heute Arbeiten...YAY

Und Wrynn...ich bin nicht Pinky, das ist das Flöxchen... Schweizer wissen doch nur wie man Kühe melkt und Käse macht


----------



## Firun (20. April 2013)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Schrottinator (20. April 2013)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2013)

no sleep


----------



## Wynn (20. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich muss heute Arbeiten...YAY
> 
> Und Wrynn...ich bin nicht Pinky, das ist das Flöxchen... Schweizer wissen doch nur wie man Kühe melkt und Käse macht



doch du bist Pinky


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. April 2013)

_*Pinkie, you gotta stand up tall*_


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich muss heute Arbeiten...YAY
> 
> Und Wrynn...ich bin nicht Pinky, das ist das Flöxchen... Schweizer wissen doch nur wie man Kühe melkt und Käse macht



What the flip did thee just flipping gabble about me, thine miniscule bitch? I&#8217;ll have thee know I bested the most prestigious jousting class in the whole of Camelot, and I hath been involved in numerous secret marches on behalf of his Majesty, King Arthur, and I hath over 300 confirmed victories on horseback. I am trained in castle of Guerrilla warfare and I am indeed the highest ranking joustee in the entire land of Great Britannia. Thee are nothing to me but another false crossbearer. I will joust thine shambles with precision the likes of which hath never been observed in the King&#8217;s lands, mark my flipping words! Thou think thou can escape retribution by shouting that hogwash at me from afar? I implore thee to think again, peasant. As we converse I am contacting my secretive network of knights across the realm and thine footsteps are being traced right now, so thou best prepare thineself for the storm, pig-maggot! The storm that wipes out the pathetic little thing thou call your armour. Thou art a flipping dead man. I can be anywhere, anytime, and I can kill thou in over seven hundred ways, and that&#8217;s just with my bare lance. Not only am I extensively trained in mounted combat, but I hath access to the entire arsenal of the Kings Royal Army, and I shall use it to its full extent to wipe your miserable derriere off the face of the realm, thou miniscule feaces. If only thou could have foreseen what unholy retribution your little &#8220;clever&#8221; challenge was about to bring down upon thee, maybe thou would have held thee flipping tongue. But thou couldn&#8217;t, thou didn&#8217;t, and now thee art paying the price, you goddamn fool. I shall shit fury all over thou britches and thee will drown in it. Thou art flipping dead, child.


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2013)

Mein Bruder ist ein Nazi und alle so yeaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mein Bruder ist ein Nazi und alle so yeaaaaaaaaaah.





Heal all the children who can't be saved...


----------



## Reflox (20. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. April 2013)

Ihr kennt die [Regeln] und die [Netiquette]. Haltet euch bitte dran.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2013)

Netiquette? Was ist das?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2013)

Irgend so ein französisch klingendes Wort, und solche Wörter gefallen mir sowieso nicht


----------



## Wynn (20. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Netiquette? Was ist das?



Der Seanbudda und der Reflox,
Im Smalltalk,
Da ist es geschehn.
Der Reflox ist brillant,
Der Sean geisteskrank,
Der Sean, ja Sean und der Reflox, Reflox, Reflox, Reflox,
Jeder kann es sehn,
Doch keiner verstehn.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Der Sean geisteskrank,



Woher weisst du das? 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U4Rl83wK1VE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (21. April 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2013)

hoi


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2013)

Pooorenta! *Mit Lauchstange wirbel*


----------



## Olliruh (21. April 2013)

wut de fuck grad aus essen wieder gekommen, wenigstens fahren die leute sonntags morgens vernünftig auto


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

yeeey, meine Bällchen kann ich ab sofort auch auf thailändisch posten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. April 2013)

wie angenehm, muss man den quatsch wenigstens nicht lesen =D


----------



## Legendary (21. April 2013)

So ein Müll Flox, echt unglaublich. Furchtbar witzig wenns kein Schwanz lesen kann.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2013)

Also ich merk da keinen Unterschied in der Qualität


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> So ein Müll Flox, echt unglaublich. Furchtbar witzig wenns kein Schwanz lesen kann.



Maybe mach ich ya noch englische Versionen davon und MAYBE ist es doch noch sinnvoll wenn die Hälfte der Leute aus Bangkok kommt


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Maybe mach ich ya noch englische Versionen davon und MAYBE ist es doch noch sinnvoll wenn die Hälfte der Leute aus Bangkok kommt



Muss ... Muddawitz ... unterdrücken!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2013)

Moinsen ihr Pimmel


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FNvI1tgIJsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (21. April 2013)

Gestern Party warn geiles Ding


----------



## seanbuddha (21. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist es nicht ein Prachtstück?^^


----------



## Legendary (21. April 2013)

Pokemon...gibts den Scheiß immer noch? Da war ich damals als das rauskam schon zu alt für.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




awwww


----------



## Wynn (21. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VACbH_S5ZFo


----------



## Schrottinator (21. April 2013)

Grad was voll tolles entdeckt!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xqiHjvkAETs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (21. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Pokemon...gibts den Scheiß immer noch? Da war ich damals als das rauskam schon zu alt für.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2013)

Mein Hot-Pants-Girl war heute wieder da und sie macht auch in JEans ne gute Figur. Von daher wünsche ich euch einfach mal nen Morgen, der so schön war wie meiner.


----------



## Aun (22. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mein Hot-Pants-Girl war heute wieder da und sie macht auch in JEans ne gute Figur. Von daher wünsche ich euch einfach mal nen Morgen, der so schön war wie meiner.



schrottis epeen ist gerade gewachsen


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2013)

Moin!



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mein Hot-Pants-Girl war heute wieder da und sie macht auch in JEans ne gute Figur. Von daher wünsche ich euch einfach mal nen Morgen, der so schön war wie meiner.


Das klingt wie:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2013)

Davatar wurde vom whitelist filter erwischt ^^


----------



## Aun (22. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Davatar wurde vom whitelist filter erwischt ^^



der jung wird auch net jünger. mit zunehmendem alter wird es schwer mit dem stand der technik und dem wahnsinn der mods einher zu gehen


----------



## Davatar (22. April 2013)

Das Problem ist, dass ich zu faul bin...oder besser gesagt, meine Zeit nicht dafür verschwenden möchte, Bilder umzuleiten oder auf nem anderen Host hochzuladen, wenn ich einfach nur die Google-Bildersuche in 3 Sekunden abrufen und nen Link kopieren kann - was überall sonst geht und bis vor kurzem auch hier, nur jetzt eben nicht mehr...ich werd wohl künftig einfach keine Bilder mehr posten hier.

Edit: Gibt schon genug Bürokratie im echten Leben, da brauch ich nicht noch Buffokratie


----------



## schneemaus (22. April 2013)

*wink*

Übermorgen geht's wieder nach Hause. Tausend Hochs und sehr tiefe Tiefs, aber so langsam hab ich das Gefühl, stabiler zu sein. Wäre auch kritisch, wenn sich das zwei Tage vor der Entlassung nicht langsam einstellen würde


----------



## bkeleanor (22. April 2013)

Was war den mit dir? habe ich gar nicht mitgekriegt.


----------



## schneemaus (22. April 2013)

Ich bin seit knapp 5 Wochen nochmal in der Klinik, aber wie erwähnt, am Mittwoch werd ich entlassen.


----------



## LarsW (22. April 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Tausend Hochs und sehr tiefe Tiefs



'höchste höhen,tiefste tiefen.an warmen tagen glaub ich wirklich,dass mich alle lieben und fühl mich als könnt'ich fliegen.dann kommt die schwarze wolke,macht mich klein und ich will mich erschießen- standardkrisen eines manisch depressiven!'


der beste song den ich seit langem gehört habe.soviel wahrheit steckt da drin.
mahlzeit im übrigen.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. April 2013)

Ah, ein schneemaus 

Hoffentlich läuft es gut.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2013)

Ich bin Info. Hat jemand ein Thema für ne Bachelorthesis für mich? *Davatar und Legendary anglotz*


----------



## Legendary (22. April 2013)

Was wie wo?!

Ich mach grad Projektarbeit zum Thema Virenschutz in der Domäne...ist sicherlich zu "einfach" für dich.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was wie wo?!
> 
> Ich mach grad Projektarbeit zum Thema Virenschutz in der Domäne...ist sicherlich zu "einfach" für dich.



Sag bloß, du hälst mich für arrogant.


----------



## Ol@f (22. April 2013)

Ich find in letzter Zeit deskriptive/deklarative Programmierung ganz interessant. Aber meistens läuft es doch eh so ab, dass der Betreuer einem das Thema zuordnet.


----------



## Aun (23. April 2013)

party hard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2013)

Hallo meine süßen!


----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hallo meine süßen!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2013)




----------



## Wynn (23. April 2013)

da bekommt man ja gleich ein schlechtes gewissen ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. April 2013)

oohhh schaut euch diesen Smiley an, wie traurig er guckt.

Ich werde den Smiley adoptieren, dann verliert sean seinen letzten Freund. =)


----------



## Aun (23. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> oohhh schaut euch diesen Smiley an, wie traurig er guckt.
> 
> Ich werde den Smiley adoptieren, dann verliert sean seinen letzten Freund. =)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> oohhh schaut euch diesen Smiley an, wie traurig er guckt.
> 
> Ich werde den Smiley adoptieren, dann verliert sean seinen letzten Freund. =)


----------



## Aun (23. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. April 2013)

Ihr mich auch...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. April 2013)

Mach nur so weiter, da bekommt man ja Mitleid. =D


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (23. April 2013)

Der Typ ist echt ne ordentliche Hackfresse.


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Der Typ ist echt ne ordentliche Hackfresse.



but more handsome as you will ever be.


----------



## LarsW (24. April 2013)

Moin.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. April 2013)

Hoi


----------



## Konov (24. April 2013)

moinsen

bombenwetter draußen


----------



## Schrottinator (24. April 2013)

Was geht ab?


----------



## LarsW (24. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was geht ab?



Nix.Arbeiten..danach mit zwei Mädels Fußball gucken gehen.   
Und selbst?


----------



## Aun (24. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was geht ab?



eine naht


----------



## Schrottinator (24. April 2013)

So, gerade daheim angekommen. Noch ist alles belanglos, aber mal schauen, was der Tag noch so bringt.


----------



## Konov (24. April 2013)

Trailsurfen am Vormittag, geil bei dem Wetter


----------



## Davatar (24. April 2013)

Breeze-JS hat leider nix mit Bacardi Breeze zu tun


----------



## Konov (24. April 2013)

Neuer WoT Patch ist da, cool 

Alle paar Wochen gibts da neue Spielinhalte, einfach prima für Lau... ich bin begeistert


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> moinsen
> 
> bombenwetter draußen


Bombenwetter hatten die letzte Woche in Amerika. *hust*





Ich bin heut schön vonner Arbeit aus mit nem Opel Insignia gefahren. Vom Emsland bis innen Ruhrpott und wieder zuürck.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. April 2013)

20 Grad draußen, Sonne. Perfektes Wetter, um ne Facharbeit zu schreiben.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. April 2013)

lol hör grad d-radio Wissen. Sk Kevin und nyph spielen Fifa gegen die Radiomoderatoren.


----------



## Davatar (25. April 2013)

Moin!

Heute bin ich doch tatsächlich aus Versehen ne Stunde zu früh aufgestanden o_O Habs dann erst im Büro bemerkt, als ich hier alleine rumsass ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (25. April 2013)

Das kann mir nicht passieren. Ich bin als immer der Erste im Büro.


----------



## Xidish (25. April 2013)

Moin,


Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das kann mir nicht passieren. Ich bin als immer der Erste im Büro.


Was wollets Du jetzt damit sagen?

So, auf geht's in den Kindergarten.
schönen Tag Euch


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2013)

*Streckt und reckt sich, sieht aber extremst verpennt aus*

Hachja, wenn man so Frei hat...


----------



## Konov (25. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Streckt und reckt sich, sieht aber extremst verpennt aus*
> 
> Hachja, wenn man so Frei hat...



dann wechselt man avatar und signatur stündlich? 

Middach allerseits


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2013)

*Gähn*
Wie, hab ich doch nicht gewechselt. Außer den Ava, aber der gefällt mir nicht so ganz.


----------



## schneemaus (25. April 2013)

So, gestern Nachmittag zu Hause angekommen, gleich geht's n bisschen raus in die Sonne. Hach, schön.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2013)

Willkommen zurück schneemaus!

*Anfall*


----------



## ZAM (25. April 2013)

Ich hätte das Video drin gelassen, aber es verweist auf eine andere .. Seite .. *g*


----------



## Wynn (25. April 2013)

wb schneemaus


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. April 2013)

wb schneemaus.

Hattet ihr auch Schüler bei euch auf der Arbeit rumlaufen? ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BUHidxTmo38

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Heute ist Girls Day, oder?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. April 2013)

"Tag der Zukunft" was im Prinzip ein Begriff für Boys und Girlsday ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. April 2013)

Ich hatte heute frei, aber ich glaube nicht das bei uns welche waren.


Ich finds' echt witzig. Ich habe mit einem Video mehr Video und Kanalaufrufe als Magogan mit all' seinen zusammen 

Und das in einem Monat.

Und ich musste nichtmal irgendwelche Werbung machen ^.^


----------



## LarsW (26. April 2013)

Moin.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2013)

moin


----------



## seanbuddha (26. April 2013)

When...Will...We..See..Sargeras?? 
You are not prepared. 

Any chance we will see Illidan return soon?
Also not prepared. 

Naja, wenigstens haben die von Blizzard Humor.


----------



## Konov (26. April 2013)

moin moin!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eMPLhfMWmAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*Schwing*
*Schwing*


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pVZbS2FvSa0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2013)

lol curry soße in meinen laptop laufen lassen.. jetzt ist er in der reperatur zum glück hab ich noch mein altes netbook


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2013)

Du hast Hobbies...


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2013)

man isst ja auch nicht am pc


----------



## Konov (26. April 2013)

lol 

esse jeden tag am PC; aber das erfordert Geschick


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2013)

Hab ihn jetzt wieder ... trotzdem schmiert er noch ab ..


----------



## Wynn (26. April 2013)

steckt vieleicht noch etwas hühnchen im cpu lüfter oder ein paar bambussprossen neben dem ram ?


----------



## Olliruh (26. April 2013)

Ne außerdem bin ich nicht mal schuld 
Ich hatte fertig gegessen, die schale an die seite gelegt (auf dem raumteiler) dann bin ich aufs klo gegangen hatte die tür offen gelassen und mein hund hat die gelegenheit genutzt rein zuschlüpfen um die restliche Soße zu essen. Dabei wirft der idioten Hund die Schale um und direkt auf meinen laptop landet das ding ..


----------



## Konov (27. April 2013)

FÖRSTER im Wald 

einen verregneten guten Morgen wünsche ich!


----------



## Schrottinator (27. April 2013)

hoi


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2013)

yoo kennt einer von euch n Programm mit dem man Hiragana am PC schreiben kann?


----------



## Wynn (27. April 2013)

http://www.japan-infos.de/schrift/japanisch-auf-windows-schreiben-und-lesen


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2013)

&#12377;&#12415;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;*
*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2013)

mir auch Basti.. mir auch.


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> mir auch Basti.. mir auch.



Das heisst auch danke, wenn jemand etwas für dich gesucht hat etc. u_u


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2013)

google dictionary sagte es tut mir leid


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> google dictionary sagte es tut mir leid



Ist ja auch Google


----------



## Wynn (27. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

I have the wierdest best boner right now.


----------



## EspCap (27. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> I have the wierdest best boner right now.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. April 2013)

Noch jemand, der Drunken Robot Pornography hat?


----------



## Legendary (27. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> &#12377;&#12415;&#12414;&#12379;&#12435;*
> *


Du bist so ein Hipsterspast. 


Ich lern jetzt hawaiianisch und bin besonders cooool weils keiner versteht.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Noch jemand, der Drunken Robot Pornography hat?



Wut?


----------



## Reflox (27. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du bist so ein Hipsterspast.
> 
> 
> Ich lern jetzt hawaiianisch und bin besonders cooool weils keiner versteht.



wow bist voll cool du Mainstreamfaggot. Nur weil ich gerne Sprachen lerne heisst das nicht, das ich n Hipster bin du Alf.

Und ich wollte damit zeigen dass es funktioniert hat.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wut?



Drunken Robot Pornography. Die Frage ist ernst gemeint.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Buffies anlock*


----------



## Legendary (28. April 2013)

Alter, Strumpfhosen aus Latex.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Alter, Strumpfhosen aus Latex.



Da hab ich doch einen Liebhaber gefunden ^^


----------



## Legendary (28. April 2013)

Ja bei sowas schon, so Anzüge find ich eher eklig. Post mal lieber mehr Bilder von der Kleinen. :>


----------



## seanbuddha (28. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ja bei sowas schon, so Anzüge find ich eher eklig. Post mal lieber mehr Bilder von der Kleinen. :>



Nö! ^^

Aber ich geb dir recht. Die Anzüge sind wirklich ekelig.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2013)

moin


----------



## Konov (28. April 2013)

Morgän!


----------



## Legendary (28. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nö! ^^


Danke, hat sich eh schon erledigt. :>


----------



## Thoor (28. April 2013)

Buffed wird echt langsam zu Youporn für pubertierende Kinder wa?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2013)

Wie prüde muss man eigentlich sein ? Da sieht man doch nun wirklich nix. Oder sind gut aussehende Frauen hier allgemein Verboten ?


----------



## Thoor (28. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie prüde muss man eigentlich sein ? Da sieht man doch nun wirklich nix. Oder sind gut aussehende Frauen hier allgemein Verboten ?



Nein, aber schau dir mal all die "Spam" Threads an, nix als halbnackte Frauen oO Ich hab ja echt nix dagegen, sind auch hübsche Damen, aber es ist immernoch n MMORPG & Gaming Forum...


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> [...] Frauen [...]



Danke für die Bestätigung. Ich war etwas verwirrt.


----------



## Legendary (28. April 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> aber es ist immernoch n MMORPG & Gaming Forum...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Besser?


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2013)

Thoor schrieb:


> aber es ist immernoch n MMORPG & Gaming Forum...



im 21ten jahrhundert

hier ein paar artikel von der pcgames die zum selben verlag wie buffed gehört

http://www.pcgames.de/Panorama-Thema-233992/Specials/Sex-sells-Die-wohl-erotischsten-Szenen-in-PC-und-Videospielen-mit-Videos-824362/
http://www.pcgames.de/3D-Sex-Villa-2-PC-232517/News/3D-Sex-Villa-2-Neues-Erotikspiel-von-thriXXX-Software-688764/
http://www.pcgames.de/Mass-Effect-3-PC-223629/News/Mass-Effect-3-Die-Sex-Szenen-des-maennlichen-Shepard-Vier-Frauen-zwei-Maenner-872785/
http://www.pcgames.de/Playtime-Thema-237457/News/Playtime-Show-46-Tomb-Raider-1059246/
http://www.pcgames.de/Spiele-Thema-239104/Specials/Sexy-stark-und-selbstbewusst-Zehn-Power-Frauen-aus-Videospielen-Update-mit-Leser-Vorschlaegen-1063258/
http://www.pcgames.de/Panorama-Thema-233992/Specials/Vorsicht-heiss-Die-sexiesten-Spiele-Protagonistinnen-869584/
http://www.pcgames.de/Panorama-Thema-233992/Specials/Die-Top-10-der-heissesten-Spiele-2012-So-sexy-wird-das-kommende-Spielejahr-855145/

und weitere 147 treffer in der suchfunktion von pcgames


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2013)

Was sagt eigentlich John Malkovich dazu?


----------



## Saji (28. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Buffies anlock*



Aye, hat auch bei mir wunderbar funktioniert.


----------



## Thoor (28. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> im 21ten jahrhundert
> 
> hier ein paar artikel von der pcgames die zum selben verlag wie buffed gehört
> 
> ...



Ja und wo ist der Zusammenhang? Oo Zwischen erotischen Szenen, attraktiven Frauen in Videospielen und dem dauerspammen von halbnackten Frauen in nem OnlineGaming Forum ist n bissl n Unterschied nicht? Verstehen wir uns nicht falsch, ich mag auch nackte Frauen (solange sie nicht gerade nen Umfang von nem Zirkuszelt haben ), aber ich finde das gehört hier einfach nicht hin. 

Ums mit den Worten von Helen Lovejoy zu sagen :
"DIE KINDER, DIE KINDER, DENKT DENN HIER NIEMAND AN DIE KINDER?"


----------



## Ogil (28. April 2013)

Dauerspammen? In diesem Beitrag wurde das letzte Bild einer Frau (vor dem heutigen) am 19. gepostet - also 9 Tage her. Dauerspammen geht anders...


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2013)

solang die primären und sekundäre geschlechtsmerkmale bei einer frau und die die primären geschlechtsmerkmale bei einem mann bedeckt sind verstösst es nicht gegen die buffed forenregeln


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> solang die primären und sekundäre geschlechtsmerkmale bei einer frau und die die primären geschlechtsmerkmale bei einem mann bedeckt sind verstösst es nicht gegen die buffed forenregeln



Also Männernippel find ich nicht so toll wie Frauennippel


----------



## Thoor (28. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Also Männernippel find ich nicht so toll wie Frauennippel



*-*


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycwsF77NP_A


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie awkward das ist, dass ich grade mit meiner Ex-Freundin ne Facharbeit zusammen schreibe, weil wir zufällig im selben Jahr die gleiche Ausbildung gestartet haben ?

Hab da jegliches Gefühl dran verloren...


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2013)

Kommt drauf an, ob ihr euch hasst oder nicht.


----------



## Legendary (28. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, ob ihr euch hasst oder nicht.



Schau ihn dir an, ihn muss man doch hassen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Schau ihn dir an, ihn muss man doch hassen!



shhh no tears just dreams

Wenn wir uns so hassen würden, hätten wir wohl nicht die Facharbeit zsm gemacht. Man versteht sich halt. Naja. Sowas hab ich selbst auch noch net erlebt.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns so hassen würden, hätten wir wohl nicht die Facharbeit zsm gemacht. Man versteht sich halt. Naja. Sowas hab ich selbst auch noch net erlebt.



Aus dem Freundeskreis heraus kann ich sagen, dass "lass uns Freunde bleiben" durchaus funktioniert. Muss also nicht so schlimm sein. Und wenn ich dran denke, mit wem ich schon (gezwungener Weise) zusammen gearbeitet habe...


----------



## Olliruh (29. April 2013)

Guten Morgen 
Gestern war doch ein bisschen viel des guten


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2013)

Dach!


Olliruh schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Gestern war doch ein bisschen viel des guten


Sonntags säuft man auch nicht


----------



## Olliruh (29. April 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dach!
> Sonntags säuft man auch nicht



War Fußball gucken


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2013)

Chicken


----------



## ZAM (29. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Chicken



Das ist aber kein Chicken


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2013)

Haarspalterei


----------



## Wynn (29. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Huhn
 Kein Huhn


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2013)

ZAM, tu ma bitte das deutsche und englische Wiki in die Whitelist aufnehmen. Habsch schon im Bemerkungen- und Anregungen-Thread gepostet, wurde aber gekonnt ignoriert


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. April 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> ZAM, tu ma bitte das deutsche und englische Wiki in die Whitelist aufnehmen. Habsch schon im Bemerkungen- und Anregungen-Thread gepostet, wurde aber gekonnt ignoriert




Oh ich hör jetzt noch das Echo vom post. Ganz leise, hört mal:


_*ignoriert, ignoriert,ignoriert*_

_=D
_


----------



## seanbuddha (29. April 2013)

Gerade im Bus. Komische Geschichte.

Zur Information: Auf der Arbeit trage ich immer ein kleines Namensschild aus Aluminium.

Setzt sich so ein dicker komischer Typ neben mich obwohl der Bus fast leer war. Ich höre Musik, sehe aus dem Augenwinkel das er redet ignoriere ihn aber erstmal. Dann tippt er mich an: "Entschuldigung, können sie mir sagen wo man so ein tolles Namensschild her bekommt?" Ich antworte ihm etwas perplex: "Ehm...das bekommt man wenn man als Angestellter bei xyz arbeitet." Er: "Ah..okay. Nur dann."

Irgendwann fing er an mehr auf nähe zu gehen, das wurde mir dann nach ca. 2 min. Unangenehm. Ich fragte ob ich raus kann und setzte mich einfach auf einen anderen Platz.

Verstört hat er den Rest der Fahrt auf der Rückbank gesessen und Fingernägel gekaut, manchmal zu mir geguckt.

Irgendwann bemerkte ich das sein Portemonaie herausgefallen und unter die Sitze gerutscht war. Ich überlegte kurz ob ich es ihm sagen sollte, aber dann dachte ich mir: "Selbst schuld wenn sich dieser miese Wichser neben sich setzt. Soll er selbst bemerken."

Dann der Held des Tages. Ein älterer Mann, so um die 60, der ebenfalls auf der Rückbank saß, steht kurz vor seiner Haltestelle auf. Er setzt sich genau auf den Platz wo das Portemonaie drunter liegt, nimmt es und steckt es ein. Dann steigt er aus.

Meine Haltestelle kommt. Inzwischen hat sich der komische, gruselige Typ daran gemacht etwas aufgelöst sein Portemonaie zu suchen. Ich grinse nur süffisant und beobachte ihn erfreut bei der Suche. Dann steige ich aus. Und ich bekomme einen Schrecken, weil er ebenfalls ausgestiegen ist und mir hinterher läuft.

Irgendwann tippt er mich dann an und fragt mich ob ich sein Portemonaie gesehen hätte. Ich zucke nur mit den Schultern und sage: "Keine Ahnung!"

Der Kerl wurde mir nicht so ganz geheuer, also entschloss ich mich anstatt in meine Straße einzubiegen einfach weiter geradeaus zu gehen.

Ich schaute immer wieder den Typen suspekt an, weil er genau in meine Straße ging und in mein Wohnhaus hinunter. Dann ging er hinein.

Ich wartete noch ein Stück neben der Straßenecke, damit ich ihn nciht auf dem Hausflur treffe. Dann ging ich in mein Wohnhaus und ging den Treppenflur zu meiner Wohnung. 

Aus einer Wohnung hörte ich nur jemanden wimmern warum er denn sein Portemonaie verloren hätte und was für eine Scheiße das sein.

Ich dachte mir nur: "Selbst schuld, Arschloch"


----------



## Reflox (29. April 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> ZAM, tu ma bitte das deutsche und englische Wiki in die Whitelist aufnehmen. Habsch schon im Bemerkungen- und Anregungen-Thread gepostet, wurde aber gekonnt ignoriert



Wiki ist halt schon ne böse Seite. DA LERNEN LEUTE WAS! DAS GEHT DOCH NICHT!


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> _=D
> _


----------



## seanbuddha (29. April 2013)

Ich habe immernoch dieses ekelige Gefühl der nähe von dem Typen auf meiner rechten Körperseite. 

Irghs. Das ist einfach...iih.


----------



## Fakebook (29. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gerade im Bus. Komische Geschichte.



Das einzig komische an der Geschichte bist du.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. April 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Das einzig komische an der Geschichte bist du.


Ach, und wieso?

Ich muss mal eben Duschen. Dieses Gefühl ist einfach ekelhaft.


----------



## Reflox (29. April 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Das einzig komische an der Geschichte bist du.



Also wenn mir son ekliger Typ auf die Pelle rückt und fast mit mir kuschelt habe ich da auch nicht so Bock drauf. Hatte bis vor kurzem same story mit nem Mädchen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich habe immernoch dieses ekelige Gefühl der nähe von dem Typen auf meiner rechten Körperseite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lass es geschehen.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. April 2013)

Ich hab noch nie so heiss geduscht. Aber das Gefühl ist fast weg, dafür sehe ich aus wie ein Krebs.


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also wenn mir son ekliger Typ auf die Pelle rückt und fast mit mir kuschelt habe ich da auch nicht so Bock drauf. Hatte bis vor kurzem same story mit nem Mädchen.


Joa aber wenn jemand nem andern Typen die Brieftasche klaut ist das auch nicht ok find ich.


----------



## Aun (29. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lass es geschehen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie so heiss geduscht. Aber das Gefühl ist fast weg, dafür sehe ich aus wie ein Krebs.



Macht hier auf das gestörteste Elend der Welt und kaum passiert mal eine Nichtigkeit, schon muss er die Windeln wechseln.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Macht hier auf das gestörteste Elend der Welt und kaum passiert mal eine Nichtigkeit, schon muss er die Windeln wechseln.



Das war keine nichtigkeit. Das war gruselig. Vorallem weil der Typ so komisch aussah wie ein Kindervergewaltiger.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2013)

Hat klein Bubby Angst?


----------



## Aun (29. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das war keine nichtigkeit. Das war gruselig. Vorallem weil der Typ so komisch aussah wie ein Kindervergewaltiger.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hat klein Bubby Angst?



Nicht wirklich. Bin nur ein wenig gegruselt. Und angeekelt, vorallem angeekelt.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich. Bin nur ein wenig gegruselt. Und angeekelt, vorallem angeekelt.



Da triffst du endlich mal jemand, der zumindest ein bisschen zu dir passt, und dann flennst du rum. 
Ich muss mich aber bei dir bedanken. So nen Lacher habe ich heute echt gebraucht.


----------



## Aun (29. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da triffst du endlich mal jemand, der zumindest ein bisschen zu dir passt, und dann flennst du rum.
> Ich muss mich aber bei dir bedanken. So nen Lacher habe ich heute echt gebraucht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wobei eigtl MMD


----------



## seanbuddha (29. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da triffst du endlich mal jemand, der zumindest ein bisschen zu dir passt,



Bist du Wahnsinnig?
Ich hätte den Kerl am liebsten erwürgt oder sonst was. Sodass ich ihn nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie wieder sehe!


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Bist du Wahnsinnig?
> Ich hätte den Kerl am liebsten erwürgt oder sonst was. Sodass ich ihn nie nie nie nie nie nie nie nie wieder sehe!



Genau Bubbi, stell dich deinen Ängsten. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (29. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Genau Bubbi, stell dich deinen Ängsten. ^^


Du mich auch, echt ey -_-*


----------



## Aun (29. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Genau Bubbi, stell dich deinen Ängsten. ^^



ein glück. morgen is berufsschule


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du mich auch, echt ey -_-*



Falls es dich tröstet: Ich werde definitiv zur Hölle fahren. Ich muss immernoch drüber lachen. 

So, das war's.


----------



## Legendary (29. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Gerade im Bus. Komische Geschichte.



Bist schon irgendwie ein Penner. Den Begriff "soziales Verhalten" hast du wohl noch nie gehört. Manche Menschen sind halt komisch meine Güte. Das gibt dir noch lange nicht das Recht, über jemanden so zu denken und es auch noch amüsant zu finden, wenn ihm jemand die Brieftasche klaut. Ich weiß schon warum die heutige Jugend so einen schlechten Ruf hat.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich weiß schon warum die heutige Jugend so einen schlechten Ruf hat.



Was erwartest du von einem, der sich wünscht die Patienten, mit denen er arbeitet misshandeln zu dürfen?


----------



## Legendary (29. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was erwartest du von einem, der sich wünscht die Patienten, mit denen er arbeitet misshandeln zu dürfen?


Was bitte?! Wann hat er denn sowas gestörtes von sich gegeben? Da fehlen mir echt die Worte.


----------



## Aun (29. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was bitte?! Wann hat er denn sowas gestörtes von sich gegeben? Da fehlen mir echt die Worte.



allerhand seiten zuvor, iwas von elektroschockbändern und so


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2013)

Nicht zu vergessen wie oft " er ihnen am liebsten ne Schelle geben würde".


----------



## Aun (29. April 2013)

nicht das ne schelle vllt mal im leben angebracht ist, aber doch nicht in seinem umfeld. doch nicht als pflegekraft in nem heim für beeinträchtigte


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. April 2013)

hm, ich denke sean kann grade wegen seiner Arbeit gut einschätzen wann jemand creepy ist.

Ich hätte genau so gehandelt.

Abgesehen davon, wenn jemand so aufmerksam eine Person beobachtet, dass er nicht merkt wenn ihm das Portemonnaie aus der Tasche fällt...

... warum sollte dann die beobachtete Person, mit dem Wissen beobachtet zu werden...

Also ich weiß nicht.

Das gute Ende wäre vielleicht gewesen, ihm einfach das Portemonnaie zu geben und zu hoffen das es zur Deeskalation führt.

Allerdings wäre das nicht klar gewesen. Wenn der Typ wirklich creepy ist wird er dadurch nur ermutigt.

Hier eine klare no-contact Linie zu fahren ist auch nicht verkehrt.

Eine Sache noch. Studien zufolge verhalten sich Personen die beobachtet werden (oder dies befürchten), anders als unter normalen Umständen.


----------



## Legendary (29. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen wie oft " er ihnen am liebsten ne Schelle geben würde".



Einfach nur krank...


----------



## seanbuddha (29. April 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Studien zufolge verhalten sich Personen die beobachtet werden (oder dies befürchten), anders als unter normalen Umständen.


Ich verhalte mich immer anders als normale Menschen xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2013)

War der Mann vielleicht ein Mensch mit einer geistigen oder seelischen Beeinträchtigung ? (um mal nicht das B-Wort zu nennen, wird zu inflationär benutzt)


----------



## seanbuddha (29. April 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> War der Mann vielleicht ein Mensch mit einer geistigen oder seelischen Beeinträchtigung ? (um mal nicht das B-Wort zu nennen, wird zu inflationär benutzt)



Kann sein. Interessiert mich aber recht wenig. Wirklich geistig behindert kam er mir nicht vor.


----------



## Legendary (29. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Kann sein. Interessiert mich aber recht wenig. Wirklich geistig behindert kam er mir nicht vor.



Stimmt, nicht so wie du.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2013)

Dann steigere dich einfach weiter rein. Hilft immer.


----------



## Ogil (29. April 2013)

Also wenn jemand der staendig damit kokettiert wie "anders" er ist jemanden "creepy" nennt, dann ist das schon ein wenig albern. Und wenn man das noch als Ausrede dafuer nimmt um zuzusehen, wie der "creepy" Typ bestohlen wird, dann ist man offensichtlich ein Arschloch. Aber auch als solches kann man sich ja wieder "anders" fuehlen...


----------



## Reflox (29. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Bist schon irgendwie ein Penner. Den Begriff "soziales Verhalten" hast du wohl noch nie gehört. Manche Menschen sind halt komisch meine Güte. Das gibt dir noch lange nicht das Recht, über jemanden so zu denken und es auch noch amüsant zu finden, wenn ihm jemand die Brieftasche klaut. Ich weiß schon warum die heutige Jugend so einen schlechten Ruf hat.



lol sagt gerade der richtige.


----------



## Konov (29. April 2013)

Ich finds immer lustig wie einige leute glauben sie könnten über das internet feststellen, wie ein Mensch tickt oder was er für einen Charakter hat...

Hier kann doch jeder irgendwelchen dünnpfiff schreiben und keiner weiß was ernst war oder nicht.
Selbst in der Realität kann man die menschen in der regel nur schwer durchschauen, wie soll das dann hier über ein paar Postings gehen, von denen keiner weiß wie sie wirklich gemeint waren??

Ich bin manchmal erstaunt, wie wenig mich manche Freunde und selbst Familie in der Realität kennen.
Wenn ich das hier lese, muss ich laut lachen


----------



## Legendary (29. April 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> lol sagt gerade der richtige.



Don´t mess with me bro!


BTW Konov, wenn hier jemand sowas sagt, dass er gerne Leute schlägt oder misshandeln würde dann hat das schon eine gewisse gestörte Neigung, ganz egal ob das nur gespielt oder echt ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich finds immer lustig wie einige leute glauben sie könnten über das internet feststellen, wie ein Mensch tickt oder was er für einen Charakter hat...
> 
> Hier kann doch jeder irgendwelchen dünnpfiff schreiben und keiner weiß was ernst war oder nicht.
> Selbst in der Realität kann man die menschen in der regel nur schwer durchschauen, wie soll das dann hier über ein paar Postings gehen, von denen keiner weiß wie sie wirklich gemeint waren??



Das ist doch grad der Spaß dran.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. April 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Don´t mess with me bro!
> 
> 
> BTW Konov, wenn hier jemand sowas sagt, dass er gerne Leute schlägt oder misshandeln würde dann hat das schon eine gewisse gestörte Neigung, ganz egal ob das nur gespielt oder echt ist.



Naja, das du da Sachen gewaltig aus dem Zusammenhang reißt nur um mit deiner Meinung zu Sean zu untermauern ist dir schon klar, oder?Sehr erwachsen übrigens den Aussagen der anderen so gedankenlos zu folgen.

Ich habe ja die posts gelesen und kenne den Zusammenhang ^.-


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2013)

Trolling around at the speed of sound.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. April 2013)

gnar, hab ich eine Lust auf Arbeit. naja wenigstens is Morgen frei. =)


----------



## Schrottinator (30. April 2013)

Moin


----------



## Davatar (30. April 2013)

Morschn! Nur noch 100 Seiten bis zur tausendsten!


----------



## Schrottinator (30. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hujHgMt2p1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (30. April 2013)




----------



## Fakebook (30. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ach, und wieso?
> 
> Ich muss mal eben Duschen. Dieses Gefühl ist einfach ekelhaft.



*Thema wieder ausgrab*

Jemanden wegen eines persönlichen Mimimi-Gefühls nicht auf den Verlust des Portemonaies aufmerksam zu machen, ist ja das eine. Aber dann genüßlich beim Diebstahl zuzuschauen, sich die Hände zu reiben und wie ein Hase um die Häuser zu schleichen...?
Ich tippe eher drauf, dass du nicht den Arsch in der Hose hattes, den Dieb anzusprechen. Genauso wenig Arsch in der Hose, dem Kerl zu sagen: "Ey, rück mir nicht auf die Pelle!"
Na egal. Ich kenne die Niederungen sozialen Miteinanders. Vor 20 Jahren wurde ich an einer Bushaltestelle fast totgeschlagen (Gothic vs. Nazi). Minutenlang von zwei Seiten gegen den Kopf getreten worden. Busfahrer und Fahrgäste haben sich feige aus dem Staub gemacht. Das regt mich heute noch auf. Dagegen ist das Portmonaie ne pupige Angelegenheit (und das Thema meinerseits beendet).

Apropos ansprechen: letztens saß ne Frau in der Straßenbahn, die Jacke auf dem Rücken vollgeklebt mit Preisetiketten von Blumentöpfen. Als sie an einer Haltestelle aussteigen wollte, bin ich zu ihr und sagte: "Tschuldigung, Sie haben da ein paar Preisschilder auf der Jacke." Sie: "Hihi, ja das waren bestimmt meine Kollegen, die machen manchmal solche Scherze." Sprachs und stapfte unbekümmert mit der vollgeklebten Jacke davon.
Muss schön sein, so ganz ohne Schamgefühl zu sein


----------



## Doofkatze (30. April 2013)

Heino brachte mal in einer Reaktion vor einigen Wochen, mittlerweile vielleicht auch Monate den ungünstigen Satz:

"Hart wie Kruppstahl, zäh wie Leder, flink wie ein Windhund"

Für die, die es nicht wissen ... "Flink wie Windhunde, zäh wie Leder und hart wie Kruppstahl " war ein Spruch von Adolf Hitler, gehalten vor 50000 Jungen der Hitlerjugend ... also recht bitter ...


Aber daraus kann man ja noch etwas machen ... Kennt noch jemand die Deutschländer (wie passend, höhö^^)-Werbung?

Die sind knackig wie Wiener, zäh wie Leder und hart wie Kruppstahl


----------



## bkeleanor (30. April 2013)

Heino hat si sowieso nicht mehr alle.

und die deutschländerwürstchen die knackig wie wiener sind habe ich nie verstanden.


----------



## Aun (30. April 2013)

kommerzwürstchen isst man auch nicht. ich besorgs mir immer beim lokalen fleischer


----------



## Doofkatze (30. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> kommerzwürstchen isst man auch nicht. ich besorgs mir immer beim lokalen fleischer




common sense ... common sense ... wo bist du ... schnell!


----------



## Schrottinator (30. April 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich besorgs mir immer beim lokalen fleischer



Made my Day


----------



## Konov (30. April 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> *Thema wieder ausgrab*
> 
> Jemanden wegen eines persönlichen Mimimi-Gefühls nicht auf den Verlust des Portemonaies aufmerksam zu machen, ist ja das eine. Aber dann genüßlich beim Diebstahl zuzuschauen, sich die Hände zu reiben und wie ein Hase um die Häuser zu schleichen...?
> Ich tippe eher drauf, dass du nicht den Arsch in der Hose hattes, den Dieb anzusprechen. Genauso wenig Arsch in der Hose, dem Kerl zu sagen: "Ey, rück mir nicht auf die Pelle!"
> ...



das gibt ein +


----------



## Aun (30. April 2013)

oh crap


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. April 2013)

Ach so ist das ^^ Beim Fleischer, oho.

_=D_

@Facebook : Das tut mir wirklich Leid das du von Gothics verprügelt wurdest. ^.-


----------



## seanbuddha (30. April 2013)

*Reinschnei*


----------



## Wynn (30. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Reinschnei*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. April 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Reinschnei*



hau ab mit dem schnee! *flammenwerferhohl*


----------



## seanbuddha (30. April 2013)

*Verbrennt qualvoll, steckt aber das Aun noch mit an*

Stirb! Stirb! Stirb!


----------



## Aun (30. April 2013)

promethium only burn heretics! i was molded in it


----------



## Reflox (30. April 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=U6CvMMqvOdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (30. April 2013)

sowas haben wir hier auch -.-

[myvideo]6876651/tv_total_vom_31_08_2009_Der_tv_total_Erstwaehlercheck_2009_Teil_2_von_2[/myvideo]


----------



## Davatar (1. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Am Tag der Arbeit arbeiten ist lustig, da ist das Büro so schön leer 
Und das erste was ich hier lese ist:


seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Verbrennt qualvoll, steckt aber das Aun noch mit an*
> 
> Stirb! Stirb! Stirb!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Mai 2013)

Ich werd jetzt meinen Feiertag genießen. Auf zur Maitour.


----------



## Davatar (1. Mai 2013)

Mit Baseballschläger und Molotov-Cocktails?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Mai 2013)

Höchstens mit Baseballschläger und Molotov-Cocktails. ^^


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2013)

und nachher liegt er schön angeschickert zwischen leeren bierdosen und hundeschiss


----------



## Konov (1. Mai 2013)

So gleich erstmal ne runde grillen.... keine ahnung wieso die leute bei dem wetter grillen möchten, aber paar getränke abgreifen läuft ^^
schönen tach noch


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> So gleich erstmal ne runde grillen.... keine ahnung wieso die leute bei dem wetter grillen möchten, aber paar getränke abgreifen läuft ^^
> schönen tach noch



so schlecht ist das wetter doch garnicht. und da kann man doch gemütlich grillen und einen auf die lampe gießen


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Mai 2013)

Ich werde meinen freien Tag genießen.
Allein und vor dem Pc


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2013)

also wie immer


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> also wie immer



Bis Hubby kommt.


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c8mE1GcjgbM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=feNHZT9JcKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hnnnngh, wiesoooooo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2013)

1. Mai in Hamburg, hat schon was.


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 1. Mai in Hamburg, hat schon was.



warst warscheinlich direkt bude 1 in der herbert straße


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> warst warscheinlich direkt bude 1 in der herbert straße



Fragt sich nur warum du dich da so gut auskennst.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur warum du dich da so gut auskennst.



Also die Straße kann man schon kennen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2013)

Da muss jeder mal durchgehen, außerdem isses auch nicht so, dass du dir die Weiber dort direkt ausm "Fenster "nimmst".

Meinte aber eher wegen dem extrem hohen Aufgebot der Polizei. Obwohl kaum was los war. Naja.


----------



## Davatar (1. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Da muss jeder mal durchgehen, außerdem isses auch nicht so, dass du dir die Weiber dort direkt ausm "Fenster "nimmst".


Amsterdam?


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Amsterdam?



du rauchst doch schon wieder was statt bücher zu fressen


----------



## Davatar (1. Mai 2013)

Neee ich bin auf Arbeit, Arbeit, aber wir sind hier nur zu zweit im Büro, da gibt's dann Höhenflüge 


Edit: Und Bücher kann man auch rauchen


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2013)

iwie hab ich grad scary movie und shorty im kopp, wo er den sinn von büchern erkennt ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Mai 2013)

#veganstoners janee is kla.

Bin wieder da. Scheiße Leute werdet nicht alt. Überall laufen auf einmal Kinder rum.

Nicht das ich das schlimm fände, aber ausgelassenes feiern fällt dann erstmal flach.


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> #veganstoners janee is kla.
> 
> Bin wieder da. Scheiße Leute werdet nicht alt. Überall laufen auf einmal Kinder rum.
> 
> Nicht das ich das schlimm fände, aber ausgelassenes feiern fällt dann erstmal flach.



komm in 5 bis 7 jahren wieder mit dem spruch ^^ bist doch noch jung


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Mai 2013)

Ihr seid doch alle viel zu jung! Hört auf Papa!


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle viel zu jung! Hört auf Papa!



geh mal lieber wieder in die grabbelecke und spiel mit playdoo


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle viel zu jung! Hört auf Papa!



das du noch wach bist ?

okay noch das sandmänchen dann husch ins bett


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. Mai 2013)

Kinder versauen mir trotzdem den Spaß am saufen. ^^

Vielleicht muss ich mir das ab trainieren. Wie sieht das der Rat der Weisen hier auf buffed`?


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Kinder versauen mir trotzdem den Spaß am saufen. ^^
> 
> Vielleicht muss ich mir das ab trainieren. Wie sieht das der Rat der Weisen hier auf buffed`?



Ganz einfach: Hau dir die Hucke voll und wenn ein Kind dich anschaut, dann sag:"Schau mich ganz genau an. So wirst du in 3 Jahren aussehen."


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Hau dir die Hucke voll und wenn ein Kind dich anschaut, dann sag:"Schau mich ganz genau an. So wirst du in 3 Jahren aussehen."



Am besten noch mit der "Besoffener-Penner" Stimme.


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2013)

und dann die leere pulle/dose nach ihm schmeißen


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2013)

aber das sind ja 25 cent pfand verlust ^^ das machen die heutzutage nicht mehr


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Mai 2013)

Im Grunde hätte Bloody dann irgendeinen Preis verdient für die nachhaltige Bekämpfung von Jugendalkoholismus durch präventive Maßnahmen.


----------



## Reflox (1. Mai 2013)

Bloody ist unser Held!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2013)

ritterkreuz mit eichenlaub


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Heut war ich vielleicht n Held -.- Stieg vom 13er Bus aus und hätte in den 14er umsteigen müssen. Leider fuhr mir der 14er vor der Nase weg, als ich ausm andern Bus ausstieg. Also wartete ich auf den nächsten Bus. Als dann wieder ein 13er kam, stieg ich da ein, fuhr ne Viertelstunde und stellte dann völlig überrascht fest, dass ich im falschen Bus sitze... also nochmal zurückfahren und wieder umsteigen...


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2013)

Ich würde mir am liebsten die Hände abhacken. Leider muss ich nachher noch Auto fahren


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2013)

o_O Selbstgeisselung? Hast wen beklaut?


----------



## ZAM (2. Mai 2013)




----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Selbstgeisselung? Hast wen beklaut?



Dann müsste mich nicht mehr mit dieser Perversion von Quellcode abplagen, die mein Vorgänger ins Repo gesch*ssen hat.


----------



## Ogil (2. Mai 2013)

Du weisst doch Schrotti: "It was hard to write - it should be hard to read!"


----------



## Legendary (2. Mai 2013)

Genau deswegen bin ich Netzwerkadmin...ich hasse Programmiersprachen und sie hassen mich. :>


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2013)

Ich hasse nicht Programmiersprachen sondern das, was manche daraus machen.


----------



## Legendary (2. Mai 2013)

Bin eh grad am durchdrehen weil ich Dienstag Abschlussprüfung schreib und bei uns auch UML / Struktogramm drankommen kann und ich sowas halt einfach nicht kapier, dafür kann ich dir auswändig nen Raid erklären oder nen DHCP Server oder wie man nen Sysprep macht oder oder oder....


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du mir n Beispiel schickst mit dem Du nicht klarkommst und Deinen Skype-Namen, kann ich am Samstag oder am Sonntag mal online kommen und Dir das erklären Legendary.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir n Beispiel schickst mit dem Du nicht klarkommst und Deinen Skype-Namen, kann ich am Samstag oder am Sonntag mal online kommen und Dir das erklären Legendary.



Davatar war wohl schneller. Da werde ich wohl leider nicht mehr helfen dürfen und muss meine Hilfsbereitschaft im Raum verklingen lassen.


----------



## Davatar (2. Mai 2013)

Ich kann ihm aber nur helfen, falls er mir das Beispiel bis spätestens morgen (Freitag) um 16:00 Uhr schickt und dann halt auch am Samstag oder Sonntag Nachmittag Zeit findet um online zu kommen. Ansonsten muss er sich an Dich wenden


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich kann ihm aber nur helfen, falls er mir das Beispiel bis spätestens morgen (Freitag) um 16:00 Uhr schickt und dann halt auch am Samstag oder Sonntag Nachmittag Zeit findet um online zu kommen. Ansonsten muss er sich an Dich wenden



Ach, er wird es bestimmt lieber von einem Profi hören wollen. Da wird er sich schon die Mühe geben.


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Mai 2013)

Na ihr bösen Menschen? ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hWax0GIXQNU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (3. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Hat wer Iron Man 3 schon gesehn? Taugt der was? Ich fand den Trailer nicht so toll...aber 1 und 2 fand ich gut.


----------



## schneemaus (3. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen! Nur noch meine Einstichstellen von gestern schmerzen n bisschen, meine Zahnschmerzen sind weg *_*


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2013)

Morgen 

die ganzen GTA5 Infos nerven irgendwie.

Scheint zwar geil zu werden, aber irgendwie hat man den Eindruck das Game ist überladen. Schon bei GTA4 gab es zuviele Minigames und sonstigen Schnickschnack wie Internet Cafes, die ich praktisch nie genutzt habe.
Außerdem nur für Konsolen? Die PC adaption wird warscheinlich wieder mies umgesetzt (technisch gesehen).

Die Geldtransporter-von-der-seite-rammen Szene ausm Trailer ist aus dem Film HEAT von 1994 geklaut. 
Drei charaktere in GTA? Ich bin überfordert! Für mich gehört da der einzelkämpfer Nico Bellic oder ein äquivalent hin.

Ich will doch keinen interaktiven Actionfilm sondern ein Spiel. Die Grafik wirkt auf den Screenshots und in den Videos sehr gut aber nicht bombastisch.


Das Interesse am game ist irgendwie gesunken. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Die Geldtransporter-von-der-seite-rammen Szene ausm Trailer ist aus dem Film HEAT von 1994 geklaut.
> Drei charaktere in GTA? Ich bin überfordert! Für mich gehört da der einzelkämpfer Nico Bellic oder ein äquivalent hin.
> 
> Ich will doch keinen interaktiven Actionfilm sondern ein Spiel. Die Grafik wirkt auf den Screenshots und in den Videos sehr gut aber nicht bombastisch.
> ...



Nicht geklaut. Sind eher kleine Eastereggs oder eine Hommage (wird das so geschrieben ?). Das macht fast jedes Spiel. Das mit den drei Charakteren sehe ich auch kritisch, weil die sich nun wirklich unterscheiden. Allerdings ist mir alles, was ich bisher gesehen habe schon sympathischer als in GTA IV. Der Soundtrack, die Welt, der Look. Und auch die Charaktere. Nico Bellic war für mich der langweiligste Charakter überhaupt. Umgeben von einer grauen Welt. Ach, ich fand GTA IV einfach zu schlecht -.-*-

Mein Interesse ist im Gegensatz zu vorher eher gestiegen. Und ansonsten muss man halt Rockstar vertrauen, was ich ohne weiteres tue.


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nicht geklaut. Sind eher kleine Eastereggs oder eine Hommage (wird das so geschrieben ?). Das macht fast jedes Spiel. Das mit den drei Charakteren sehe ich auch kritisch, weil die sich nun wirklich unterscheiden. Allerdings ist mir alles, was ich bisher gesehen habe schon sympathischer als in GTA V. Der Soundtrack, die Welt, der Look. Und auch die Charaktere. Nico Bellic war für mich der langweiligste Charakter überhaupt. Umgeben von einer grauen Welt. Ach, ich fand GTA V einfach zu schlecht -.-*-
> 
> Mein Interesse ist im Gegensatz zu vorher eher gestiegen. Und ansonsten muss man halt Rockstar vertrauen, was ich ohne weiteres tue.



du meinst sicher gta 4^^

Mit der Stadt das finde ich auch prima... etwas mehr abwechslung vllt. als in Liberty City


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2013)

Jop, too early in the morning ^.^


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2013)

Also ich vertrau da Rockstar blind. Die werden das schon schaukeln


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nicht geklaut. Sind eher kleine Eastereggs oder eine Hommage (wird das so geschrieben ?). Das macht fast jedes Spiel. Das mit den drei Charakteren sehe ich auch kritisch, weil die sich nun wirklich unterscheiden. Allerdings ist mir alles, was ich bisher gesehen habe schon sympathischer als in GTA V. Der Soundtrack, die Welt, der Look. Und auch die Charaktere. Nico Bellic war für mich der langweiligste Charakter überhaupt. Umgeben von einer grauen Welt. Ach, ich fand GTA V einfach zu schlecht -.-*-
> 
> Mein Interesse ist im Gegensatz zu vorher eher gestiegen. Und ansonsten muss man halt Rockstar vertrauen, was ich ohne weiteres tue.




Eine Mischung aus San Andreas und IV wäre toll. Bei IV hatte man für meinen Geschmack zu wenig Interaktionsmöglichkeiten, bei San Andreas wurde man mit Pseudo-Nutzungs-Zwang erschlagen - ich hatte bspw. keinen Bock auf dieses Gleichgewichtsgefriggel zwischen Futtern und Training. Bei IV hat mich genervt ständig angerufen worden zu sein (bis ich die Option für den Schlafmodus zufällig gesehen hatte *g*), aber trotzdem hatte man hier zu wenig Vielfalt für die Aktivitäten und es waren zu wenig Gebäude begehbar. Beide Spiele haben aber was gemeinsam: Erkundung - das ist in GTA bisher einfach großartig, die Städte abzufahren, neue Ecken/Eastereggs und Fahrzeuge zu finden und irgendwann die Straßen auswendig zu kennen *g* Ich mochte auch das Großstadtfeeling in IV, wobei ich persönlich Großstädte nicht mag *g*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2013)

San Andreas hat für mich den Nostalgie - Bonus. Sind einfach so viele tolle Erinnerung, das gleiche bei Vice City (meinen Lieblingsteil). Ich vertraue Rockstar wirklich, dass sie ne ordentliche Welt auf die Beine stellen mit einer zusammenhängenden Story. Da müssen dann auch nicht unbedingt Teile von GTA IV und San Andreas drin stecken, wenn doch auch egal. Die Spannung steigt so langsam


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2013)

Watch Dogs & Remember Me kommt noch das Jahr da braucht niemand GTA 5 ^^


----------



## ZAM (3. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> niemand



Pauschalisierungen bringen den kleinen Jesus zum weinen.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Watch Dogs & Remember Me kommt noch das Jahr da braucht niemand GTA 5 ^^


Starbound kommt noch dieses Jahr. Da braucht niemand Watch Dogs & Remember Me. (Erkennste was? )
Ich weiß noch gar nicht, was ich von GTA V halten soll. GTA IV fand ich wegen der Atmosphäre und dem Setting so toll. Es war nicht so "fröhlich" sondern eher "bitter". (Wie drück ich das richtig aus?)
Ich werde wol abwarten, bis GTA V nen Monat oder so draußen ist und dann meine Meinung bilden.


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2013)

*tröstet zam*

denk nur halt an die ganzen probleme mit gta 4 und was nen konsolen port ist - während watch dogs und remember me auch für die ps4 und xbox720 entwickelt wird welche dem pc ja mehr gleichen 


aber am meisten bin ich ja immer noch hiervon gehypet ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ctBon_6v6bg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Saints Row 3 die story war so abgedreht trashig genial und teil 4 soll es ja auch sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2013)

Auf Watch Dogs bin ich so geil drauf... omg D: Genau so wie The Last of Us und Beyond ...

Btw Saints Row 4 ist eigentlich ein Addon zu Saints Row 3... ich erwarte deswegen eher wenig (besonders, weil es exakt das gleiche Setting wieder hat).


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2013)

es enthält das addon enter the dominatrix aber ist auch komplett neu laut den thq mitarbeitern 


watch dogs und firesail ^^

und the last of us kommt das überhaupt fürn pc ?


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch gar nicht, was ich von GTA V halten soll. GTA IV fand ich wegen der Atmosphäre und dem Setting so toll. Es war nicht so "fröhlich" sondern eher "bitter". (Wie drück ich das richtig aus?)



Naja das war aber auch Sinn der Sache 
Viel Russen-Mafia und dunkle Schauplätze, dazu die NY nachempfundene Großstadt... ist halt ein anderes setting als so ne Art 80er Jahre mit Strand und Sonnenschein.
Was ich im Übrigen am besten gefunden hätte 

Aber 80er Jahre fängt wohl zu wenig Publikum...

abgesehen davon werde ich mir auch für GTA5 nicht extra ne Konsole undn Flachbildfernseher anschaffen. 
Jedenfalls noch nicht. Ich schau fast nie fernsehen (außer Sport) und auf meiner alten Röhre pack ich höchstens ein Super Nintendo dran ^^

Also hoffe ich auf die PC version, ansonsten könns mich mal


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Mai 2013)

Ich weiss echt nicht warum immer alle so zittern wegen einer PC version.
alle grösseren GTAs kamen für den PC.
mit dem ganzen modding und der fangemeinde können die es sich gar nicht leisten keine PC version zu bringen.

ich bin sogar so ein fanboy, das ich mir jeweils eine konsolen version und die pc version gekauft habe.


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ich bin sogar so ein fanboy, das ich mir jeweils eine konsolen version und die pc version gekauft habe.



Das ist echt krank ^^

Habe bisher alle GTAs gezockt, aber nur wenig davon auf der Playstation vor X Jahren


----------



## Reflox (3. Mai 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich weiss echt nicht warum immer alle so zittern wegen einer PC version.
> alle grösseren GTAs kamen für den PC.
> mit dem ganzen modding und der fangemeinde können die es sich gar nicht leisten keine PC version zu bringen.
> 
> ich bin sogar so ein fanboy, das ich mir jeweils eine konsolen version und die pc version gekauft habe.



Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (3. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> abgesehen davon werde ich mir auch für GTA5 nicht extra ne Konsole undn Flachbildfernseher anschaffen.
> Jedenfalls noch nicht. Ich schau fast nie fernsehen (außer Sport) und auf meiner alten Röhre pack ich höchstens ein Super Nintendo dran ^^



Gut, wenn man schon beides daheim hat. 

Strategie und Rollenspiele am PC, alles andere mittlerweile auf der Xbox inkl. Red Dead Redemption und andere klasse Spiele, die NIE portiert werden.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig http://www.wowhead.com/item=12532 auf die Aldor? Ich zahle 15000g Gold ^^

Edit: Meine güte ist die Buffedeigene Datenbank scheiße geworden...


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Edit: Meine güte ist die Buffedeigene Datenbank scheiße geworden...



Weil du damit nicht umgehen kannst, oder warum? 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?f=Spire+of+the+Stoneshaper


http://wowdata.buffed.de/scripts/wow/modelviewer/wowsample.php?loadType=3&referenceId=22722&locale=de

http://wowdata.buffed.de/item/Waffe/Stab/Spitze-des-Steinformers-12532


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Mai 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Weil du damit nicht umgehen kannst, oder warum?
> 
> http://wowdata.buffe...the+Stoneshaper
> 
> ...



Nein, weil die Datenbank das Item falsch anzeigt - nämlich ohne den Benutzen-Effekt. Deshalb.

Achja, und noch etwas. Wenn ich direkt auf die Buffeddatenbank gehen will kommt dies hier:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Doch wenn ich ein bestimmtes Item aus meinem Verlauf anklicke oder den Link der erweiterten Suche (Aus meinem Verlauf) klappt alles wunderbar.


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein, weil die Datenbank das Item falsch anzeigt - nämlich ohne den Benutzen-Effekt. Deshalb.
> ...
> Doch wenn ich ein bestimmtes Item aus meinem Verlauf anklicke oder den Link der erweiterten Suche (Aus meinem Verlauf) klappt alles wunderbar.



Nicht hier jammern - ZAM melden 

Die Daten werden, weit ich weiß, eigentlich von Blizzard-Datenbank höchstselbst automatisch übernommen


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Gut, wenn man schon beides daheim hat.
> 
> Strategie und Rollenspiele am PC, alles andere mittlerweile auf der Xbox inkl. Red Dead Redemption und andere klasse Spiele, die NIE portiert werden.



Naja ich muss auch sagen, Strategie und RPGs auf jedenfall am PC... die Maussteuerung ist IMO unersetzlich... und da GTA seit jeher hohen "zielen und schießen" Anteil hat, ist es für mich nur am PC sinnvoll.
Mit Gamepad zielen fand ich schon immer gruselig


----------



## Derulu (3. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja ich muss auch sagen, Strategie und RPGs auf jedenfall am PC... die Maussteuerung ist IMO unersetzlich... und da GTA seit jeher hohen "zielen und schießen" Anteil hat, ist es für mich nur am PC sinnvoll.
> Mit Gamepad zielen fand ich schon immer gruselig



Allerdings ist das Hubschrauber und Flugzeuge fliegen mit wasd und Ziffernblock weiderum gruselig ...das geht mit dem Gamepad besser^^


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das Hubschrauber und Flugzeuge fliegen mit wasd und Ziffernblock weiderum gruselig ...das geht mit dem Gamepad besser^^



Macht man ja nicht soooo häufig


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja ich muss auch sagen, Strategie und RPGs auf jedenfall am PC... die Maussteuerung ist IMO unersetzlich... und da GTA seit jeher hohen "zielen und schießen" Anteil hat, ist es für mich nur am PC sinnvoll.
> Mit Gamepad zielen fand ich schon immer gruselig



RPG? Serious? Dieses MMO-WoW Gedöns von mir aus. Aber ein RPG?


----------



## Konov (3. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> RPG? Serious? Dieses MMO-WoW Gedöns von mir aus. Aber ein RPG?



Jo *MMO*RPG

Aber auch Skyrim als normales RPG zock ich lieber am PC als mir auf der Konsole mitm Gamepad einen abzwürgen ^^


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2013)

Morgen


----------



## tumAngor (4. Mai 2013)

ganz ehrlich, die gta IV steuerung aufem pc war echt gruselig. shooter auf konsole ham den pc stätestens seit halo und cod 4 abgelöst, also das "mit maus zielen ist 10x besser" zieht nicht mehr wirklich. ich hab noch keine konsole (wird dann mit der nächsten generation wohl endlich soweit), daher zock ich den 5ten teil wahrscheins auch noch aufm rechenknecht. aber mal ehrlich, sonen "gespielten gangsterfilm" gediegen auf der couch mit nem fettem 42 zoller vor der nase zu zocken, ist doch n´ anderes feeling als gekrümmt auf seinem wackeligen bürostuhl zu hocken. ach ja moin moin btw^^


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## schneemaus (4. Mai 2013)

Morgen. Heut geht's wieder ins Krankenhaus, besagte Freundin (siehe Nachtschwärmer) hat nämlich heute auch noch Geburtstag. Mannomann.


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2013)

tumAngor schrieb:


> ganz ehrlich, die gta IV steuerung aufem pc war echt gruselig. shooter auf konsole ham den pc stätestens seit halo und cod 4 abgelöst, also das "mit maus zielen ist 10x besser" zieht nicht mehr wirklich. ich hab noch keine konsole (wird dann mit der nächsten generation wohl endlich soweit), daher zock ich den 5ten teil wahrscheins auch noch aufm rechenknecht. aber mal ehrlich, sonen "gespielten gangsterfilm" gediegen auf der couch mit nem fettem 42 zoller vor der nase zu zocken, ist doch n´ anderes feeling als gekrümmt auf seinem wackeligen bürostuhl zu hocken. ach ja moin moin btw^^



Ich find die GTA4 steuerung aufm PC optimal... und kein gamepad ist so genau wie eine Maus, das ist einfach so...

Aber so sind wohl die geschmäcker sehr verschieden 


So.... GEILES WETTER HEUTE, also schönes WE!


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

Wie kommen heute alle auf die komische Idee, dass heute das Wetter gut ist? Bei mir regnet es die ganze Zeit!


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wie kommen heute alle auf die komische Idee, dass heute das Wetter gut ist? Bei mir regnet es die ganze Zeit!



Sonne ohne Ende hier und 20 Grad, in der Sonne locker 25


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)




----------



## Trollmops (4. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Sonne ohne Ende hier und 20 Grad, in der Sonne locker 25





regen, regen und noch mehr regen.


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Mai 2013)

Ich hab bestes Wetter hier hihi


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Mai 2013)

Na ihr Meteorologen?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Mai 2013)

-.- Grad schön Reifen gewechselt.

Kühles VitaMalz® ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Mai 2013)

http://pixelenemy.com/13-year-old-kid-attempts-to-rape-mother-ends-up-killing-her-for-taking-away-call-of-duty/

... -.-


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://pixelenemy.co...y-call-of-duty/
> 
> ... -.-



Kranke Welt


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://pixelenemy.co...y-call-of-duty/
> 
> ... -.-



*insert murica meme*


----------



## Reflox (4. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://pixelenemy.co...y-call-of-duty/
> 
> ... -.-





> Deputies seized the murder weapon, a .22 caliber rifle which was given to the boy by his mother when he was 11 years old.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist echt das einzige was mir dazu einfällt.


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

May be the 4th with you


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Mai 2013)

und sonst so?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Mai 2013)

Ich hab atm richtig Spaß an Smite


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)




----------



## Konov (5. Mai 2013)




----------



## Noxiel (5. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

Toll, da ist endlich mal gutes Wetter und ich bin dermaßen fußlahm, dass sogar sitzen/stehen/gehen schmerzt. Wenn das nicht bald besser wird, hol ich mir was aus Gummi zum reinbeisen und hoffe auf das beste.


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

Das Wetter kann einfach nicht besser werden.


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (5. Mai 2013)

> *Rat meat sold as lamb in Shanghai, police say*





> If you have ordered lamb or mutton for hotpot in Shanghai over the last four years, you might have been served rat, fox or mink, the Ministry of Public Security said on Thursday.
> 
> "Since 2009, the suspect, surnamed Wei, has bought foxes, minks, rats and other uninspected meat products in Shandong,"


http://www.scmp.com/...ghai-police-say
Und hier beschwert man sich weil n Gaul in die Lasange gehackt wurde


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wut?


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der bei dem Cover denkt:"Hmmm, warum wird wohl gerade ein gefesselter Mann von einer Giraffe ge"throat-raped"? "?


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der bei dem Cover denkt:"Hmmm, warum wird wohl gerade ein gefesselter Mann von einer Giraffe ge"throat-raped"? "?



Ich seh da nur die Giraffe.


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2013)

du musst nur lang genug raufschauen ^^

wie bei den 3d bildern damals in den 90er ^^


----------



## Reflox (5. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bin ich eigentlich der einzige, der bei dem Cover denkt:"Hmmm, warum wird wohl gerade ein gefesselter Mann von einer Giraffe ge"throat-raped"? "?



Nein, da bist du nicht der einzige, Ich seh die 6 schon gar nicht mehr


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WJpGNSvatY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Scheiße ey, ich heule grad vor lachen. Macht der erstmal nen Rauchmelder an 

Ich kann nicht mehr. Ich brauch ein Taschentuch.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr. Ich brauch ein Taschentuch.



Ferkel!


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht mehr. Ich brauch ein Taschentuch.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nicht übertreiben sonst wirste blind !


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Scheiße ey, ich heule grad vor lachen. Macht der erstmal nen Rauchmelder an
> 
> Ich kann nicht mehr. Ich brauch ein Taschentuch.



Das ist doch schon eeeewig alt.


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2013)

Morgen fängt die Matura an, ick bin nervös


----------



## Olliruh (5. Mai 2013)

SONNENBRAND


----------



## Millijana (5. Mai 2013)

Sonnecreme hätte geholfen....


----------



## Razyl (5. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> SONNENBRAND



Selbst schuld. Weniger in die Sonne gehen.


----------



## Davatar (6. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Gestern ist eine meiner Festplatten gestorben  Allerdings hat die eh von Anfang an rumgezickt. War nur ne Frage der Zeit...
Montag morgens um halb 9 in nen Einkaufsladen zu gehen ist übrigens ein Erlebnis. Da sind die Leute viel gestresster als am letzten Einkaufstag vor Weihnachten! Solltet Ihr alle auch mal erleben.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2013)

Moin.

Ich kenne es eigentlich eher so, dass die Leute unglaublich gechillt, wenn nicht sogar gelangweilt sind.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2013)

Bwahaha... Hab seit gestern Abend ne Schiene am Zeigefinger. Lasst euch gesagt sein: Kinderspielplätze sind gefährliche Orte!  Und nein, ich habe keinen Alkohol getrunken.


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2013)

du sollst dich doch nicht immer selbstgeißeln 

naja montag morgen einkaufen ist ein graus, da kommen die ganzen rentner und die mobile infanterie aus den löchern und dann geht mal garnichts mehr


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2013)

Ne, so blöde, wie ich auf die Fresse geflogen bin, das muss man erstmal nachmachen. Der Chirurg hat netterweise in den Arztbrief geschrieben: "Pat. von Böschung gestürzt", was der Wahrheit nicht GANZ entspricht


----------



## Davatar (6. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bwahaha... Hab seit gestern Abend ne Schiene am Zeigefinger. Lasst euch gesagt sein: Kinderspielplätze sind gefährliche Orte!  Und nein, ich habe keinen Alkohol getrunken.


Funktionierst Du so wie Bender (Futurama) und bist betrunken wenn Du keinen Alkohol trinkst?


----------



## schneemaus (6. Mai 2013)

Nein, ich bin einfach nur dezent tollpatschig


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2013)

aber so ganz dezent ^^ komm in die sb zur krüppelgruppe


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2013)

Was heißt hier Krüppelgruppe? Als Inventar der SB empfinde ich das als Beleidigung!


----------



## Davatar (6. Mai 2013)

Achja Schrotti, hab nix UMLiges bekommen. Insofern musste der heute wohl ohne Hilfe an die Prüfung ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2013)

Bei mir hat er sich auch nicht gemeldet. Er hat ja schon am Freitag angekündigt, dass er pokern will.


----------



## Davatar (6. Mai 2013)

Achso, vielleicht ist er ja so gut beim pokern, dass es eh egal ist ob er seinen Abschluss schafft


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2013)




----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2013)

jaja wenn wir mal nur smileys posten kommt gleich ein grüner angerannt und motzt wegen spammings, aber der mod darf dat


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xeZfVioL1KQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Derulu (6. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> jaja wenn wir mal nur smileys posten kommt gleich ein grüner angerannt und motzt wegen spammings, aber der mod darf dat



Der Mod, der darf das auch nicht...der CM, der darf das


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2013)

immer diese ausreden


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2013)

Was sagt eigentlich John Malkovich dazu?


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Jo *MMO*RPG
> 
> Aber auch Skyrim als normales RPG zock ich lieber am PC als mir auf der Konsole mitm Gamepad einen abzwürgen ^^



abzwürgen?
ich spiele praktisch jedes game ausser shooter mit dem gamepad.
ganz besonders GTA.
wie willst du den dein Auto ordentlich steuern wenn du nur Gas oder kein Gas zur auswahl hast. oder voller einschlag nach links oder nicht. und sag mir nicht das auf den tastrumtippen kein rumgeeiere ist.


----------



## Davatar (6. Mai 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> abzwürgen?
> ich spiele praktisch jedes game ausser shooter mit dem gamepad.
> ganz besonders GTA.
> wie willst du den dein Auto ordentlich steuern wenn du nur Gas oder kein Gas zur auswahl hast. oder voller einschlag nach links oder nicht. und sag mir nicht das auf den tastrumtippen kein rumgeeiere ist.


Tastaturtippen ist kein rumgeeiere.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Mai 2013)

sondern?
versuch mal bei mafia 2 einen burnout zu machen ohne einen xbox kontroller :-)


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2013)

alles schon geschafft, man muss nur ne gut koordinierte hand haben


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Woher wissen die wo ich wohne?

Wie dem auch sein.

Ich bin auch mehr Tastatursteuerungsmensch. Is ja toll das man sein Auto in GTA mit Controller besser fahren kann. Dafür kommt man sich beim aimen wie ein Behinderter vor. (Ich zumindest)


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2013)

zielen kann ich bei shootern oder shooterbeinhaltenden spielen nie..... dafür bin ich wohl auch falsch aufgewachsen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2013)

Knapp 6 Stunden in der Innenstadt einkaufen gewesen... WUT DE FUCK D:


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Mai 2013)

Glaub das mach ich auch mal sobald mein Auto abbezahlt ist.

Nicht das ich es mir jetzt nicht leisten könnte, ich genieße solche Shoppingtouren nur mehr wenn ich ein reines Gewissen habe.




@Aun: Half Life und Counterstrike haben mich voll in der Entwicklung getroffen, das geht nicht spurlos an einem vorbei. ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (6. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Achja Schrotti, hab nix UMLiges bekommen. Insofern musste der heute wohl ohne Hilfe an die Prüfung ^^






Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bei mir hat er sich auch nicht gemeldet. Er hat ja schon am Freitag angekündigt, dass er pokern will.



Lol, wie beide an mich gedacht haben. 


Ich hab im Nachtschwärmer geschrieben, dass ich es sowieso sein lasse, da ich nicht nur UML nicht kann sondern auch SQL und Struktogramme. Übrigens hab ich morgen Prüfung. 

Danke trotzdem nochmal.


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2013)

unabhängig unserer differenzen; ich wünsche dir viel erfolg!


----------



## Legendary (6. Mai 2013)

Wo hatten wir Differenzen? Ich liebe euch alle hier - außer Sean und Magogan, die haben es sich mehrmals verspielt. 

PS: Danke dir!


----------



## Konov (6. Mai 2013)

jo good luck Legend, wird schon 

Ja auch wir hatten differenzen... egal


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wo hatten wir Differenzen? Ich liebe euch alle hier - außer Sean und Magogan, die haben es sich mehrmals verspielt.
> 
> PS: Danke dir!



Wa...wa...was? Wiesooooooo ._.


----------



## Legendary (6. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> jo good luck Legend, wird schon
> 
> Ja auch wir hatten differenzen... egal



Ach scheiß drauf, du willst halt auch nur hart chillen. Nach nem Bier wären wir wahrscheinlich Bros. 



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wa...wa...was? Wiesooooooo ._.


Da frägst du noch?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Da frägst du noch?


Jaaaaaah...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Mai 2013)

Mit Mago in einem Satz erwähnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2013)

Chicken! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q8sNsXsEHYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2013)

viel erfolg bei mathe legendary


----------



## Legendary (6. Mai 2013)

Danke aber ich schreib Abschlussprüfung in meinem Ausbildungsberuf.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ausbildungsberuf.



Dann eben viel Glück bei "Rechnen"


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Mai 2013)

Moin


----------



## Davatar (7. Mai 2013)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeen!

Meine neue HD sollte heute oder morgen ankommen, kanns kaum erwarten 
Manchmal freut man sich über seltsame Dinge ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Meine neue HD sollte heute oder morgen ankommen, kanns kaum erwarten
> Manchmal freut man sich über seltsame Dinge ^^



Wenn du dich mal drüber freust, dass du die Firmentoilette putzen darfst, DANN kannst du die Aussage nomma treffen. HD ist ja eigentlich ein guter Grund um sich zu freuen. Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Wynn (7. Mai 2013)

Recklinghausen (dpo) - Werden die Recklinghäuser je wieder ihren Friedhof betreten können, ohne an einen toten Menschen denken zu müssen? Diese Frage stellt sich, nachdem Gärtner Friedrich Wenzel heute Morgen auf dem Südfriedhof einen grausigen Fund gemacht hat. Als er die Erde umgrub, um einen Teich anzulegen, stieß er auf eine mysteriöse Kiste. Weil sich darin eine Leiche befand, ermittelt jetzt die Polizei.


----------



## Legendary (7. Mai 2013)

War gar nicht mal so einfach heute. Es kam wirklich ein Struktogramm, SQL und ein ER-Diagramm dran, gott sei Dank aber in 2 Teilen und da durften wir jeweils nen Schritt streichen. Dafür musste ich 2x EPK machen.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> War gar nicht mal so einfach heute. Es kam wirklich ein Struktogramm, SQL und ein ER-Diagramm dran, gott sei Dank aber in 2 Teilen und da durften wir jeweils nen Schritt streichen. Dafür musste ich 2x EPK machen.



GZ! Ich hoffe, du hast den B*tches gezeigt, wie man sowas macht!


----------



## Legendary (7. Mai 2013)

Na logen. 

VPN war recht umfangreich aber für so nen Player wie mich wars easy zu handeln.


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2013)

voll der chicksterminator


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Mai 2013)

Internetprobleme gehabt...mann war das ein Schock! ._.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Internetprobleme gehabt...mann war das ein Schock! ._.



Für dich!


----------



## Davatar (8. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Internetprobleme gehabt...mann war das ein Schock! ._.


Bad mood seanbuddha: No Internet connection - starts WWIII


----------



## Konov (8. Mai 2013)

moinsen


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2013)

http://www.bamaward.de/?site_id=416

Voten


----------



## Reflox (8. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://www.bamaward.de/?site_id=416
> 
> Voten



/reportet wegen Werbung. Ist das überhaupt mit ZAM abgesprochen?


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> /reportet wegen Werbung. Ist das überhaupt mit ZAM abgesprochen?



Ich glaube :O er hat vorhin zumindest genickt.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://www.bamaward.de/?site_id=416
> 
> Voten



Wie ihr befiehlt mein Führer


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Mai 2013)

Sup?


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Mai 2013)

Fragen an das Kind:

- Wann kommst du?
- Wann gehst du?
- Wie lange bleibst du?
- Ist das schon der Haarschnitt? Ach ...
- Ihr Beiden übt für ein Referat? Warum nackt?
- Bleibt sie zum essen?
- Bleibt sie zum schlafen?
- Bleibt sie?


Allesamt in der Reihenfolge von Jochen Malmsheimer :-)

Schön ist auch:

Was genau wird eigentlich am Hindukusch von meiner Freiheit verteidigt? Das F, das R, das H, das T oder die beiden Eier?
Oder:

Warum baut die Bahn eigentlich für eine Bevölkerung, die gar nicht von Stuttgart nach Ulm WILL ... :-)


----------



## ZAM (8. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wie ihr befiehlt mein Führer


----------



## Aun (8. Mai 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Warum baut die Bahn eigentlich für eine Bevölkerung, die gar nicht von Stuttgart nach Ulm WILL ... :-)



lmao. made my day. ja warum eigtl? frag mal wer den mappus


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Mai 2013)

_Natürlich könnte „Imponieren“ auch mit „Leber im Arsch“ übersetzt werden. Muss man aber nicht. Auch das französische „Pissoir“ könnte „Scheiß Abend“ meinen. Tut es aber nicht. „Hellebarden“ sind keine klugen Sänger. „Prophylaxe“ meint keine hauptberuflichen Speisefische. „Pseudo Krupp“ ist auch kein anderes Wort für Thyssen, obwohl man das glauben könnte. Und „inkontinent“ bedeutet immer noch nicht „auf dem Festland“._


----------



## Wynn (8. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> http://www.bamaward.de/?site_id=416
> 
> Voten


Nur wenn du mich zum Mod beförderst.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Mai 2013)

Der Tag an dem Legendary Mod wird...

Mothers save ur daughters..


----------



## Wynn (8. Mai 2013)

lieber legendary als sean ^^

bei legendary wärs chaos und gewalt

bei sean sodom und gomorra ^^


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> lieber legendary als sean ^^
> 
> bei legendary wärs chaos und gewalt
> 
> bei sean sodom und gomorra ^^



Muhahaha...ne ne ich wäre ganz zärtlich.


----------



## Wynn (8. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Muhahaha...ne ne ich wäre ganz zärtlich.



das sagen sie alle ^^


----------



## zoizz (8. Mai 2013)

Schade, dass es solche Filme nicht mehr gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (8. Mai 2013)

Es gibt ja auch solche Buchvorlagen nicht mehr^^ - (persönliche Meinung folgt) gibt ja schon länger keine so guten Stories von Stephen King mehr, wie der gedamte Catstle Rock Zyklus (vor allem ist zB. Der Dunkle Turm-Zyklus schwer verfilmbar) 

BTW: da war Will Wheaton ja noch RICHTIG jung


----------



## Davatar (9. Mai 2013)

Moin!



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Der Tag an dem Legendary Mod wird...
> 
> MothersDaughers save ur daughtersmothers..


----------



## Legendary (9. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Moin!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uFtn2Ke0vwQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Mai 2013)

Und nun die obligatorische Frage: Wer ist schon alles rotzevoll?


----------



## Noxiel (9. Mai 2013)

Mein erster echter Vatertag und ich sitze vor dem Rechner, mit eingetrockneter Babyspucke am Ärmel. .... schöne neue Welt. 




Sorge ich wenigstens bei Euch für ein wenig Amusement.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WPclbQLIINI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (9. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und nun die obligatorische Frage: Wer ist schon alles rotzevoll?



"Niemand hat die Absicht rotzevoll zu sein" - weltberühmtes zitat 

wobei, bis die kotze sauer schmeckt!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wdUl8pVWXsU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 klassiker


----------



## Konov (9. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und nun die obligatorische Frage: Wer ist schon alles rotzevoll?



Ich war die ganze letzte nacht nur am kotzen... gestern abend so derbe abgeschossen

typischer fall von "ich trink nie wieder was" im moment


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> typischer fall von "ich trink nie wieder was" im moment



Same here, nur ist der Gedanke bei mir heute Abend mit dem nächsten Bier schon wieder verflogen...  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SnTR-cG5W1I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Mai 2013)

[vimeo] 64097444 [/vimeo]

Doppelpost HO! Dieser Song hängt in meinem Kopf... D:


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. Mai 2013)

Like wtf
[ctecvideo=51429]


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Mai 2013)

http://www.stoehn-meine-ip.de/

Wass es nicht alles gibt... meine güte.


----------



## Legendary (11. Mai 2013)

xD Haha Sean wie geil.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (11. Mai 2013)

Selten hat jemand meine IP so schön gestöhnt.

xD

So hab Blood Dragon durch, whats next?Hm, will man mal bei Sim City reinschauen muss erst die große Datei verarbeitet werden. *seuftz*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2013)

konichiwa bitches


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Mai 2013)

Tach kinder.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=32M8qRGrUE8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (12. Mai 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2013)

We're up all night to get luckyyyy


----------



## Olliruh (12. Mai 2013)

Mein LoL funktioniert immer noch nicht... der Ordner ist fast 5GB groß


----------



## Wynn (12. Mai 2013)

Sean lass den schrotti aus deinen keller raus wir brauchen den noch


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Sean lass den schrotti aus deinen keller raus wir brauchen den noch



ja besorgs ihm ihm!


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Sean lass den schrotti aus deinen keller raus wir brauchen den noch



WTF!? Ich bin doch nicht in seinem Keller.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2013)

Amnesie tritt schon ein, typisches Zeichen. Selbiges hatte auch Olli D:


----------



## H2OTest (12. Mai 2013)

Olli ist auch im Keller von seinem Bruder eingesperrt.


----------



## Davatar (13. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Ich brauch ne Hängematte im Büro _._


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## Konov (13. Mai 2013)

Morgöööön


----------



## Davatar (13. Mai 2013)

Puh Software-Demo im Debugger war keine gute Idee...


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Puh Software-Demo im Debugger war keine gute Idee...



Erzähl


----------



## Davatar (13. Mai 2013)

Zuerst mal durft ich nach 3 Klicks im Programm gefühlte tausend Breakpoints deaktivieren. Danach gabs ungewöhnliches Caching-Verhalten, das es bei normalem Deployment nicht gibt (hab ich danach getestet) und zuletzt ist auch noch der IIS abgestürzt und gar nicht lief mehr ^^


----------



## H2OTest (13. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sy7Cmfbg-f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (13. Mai 2013)

was schliesste auch wetten ab die du nicht gewinnen kannst h20test ^^


----------



## H2OTest (13. Mai 2013)

das bin ich nicht


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Mai 2013)

Ich seh da nur Möchtegernbiber.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2013)

* Gossensprache *
Davon habe ich schon den ganzen Tag nen Ohrwurm


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich seh da nur Möchtegernbiber.



H2O eben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2013)

Ich rieche hier Neid...


----------



## Konov (13. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich rieche hier Neid...



Ich rieche schweiß weil ich grad gepumpt hab


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich rieche schweiß weil ich grad gepumpt hab



Brennt die Scheune immernoch?


----------



## Konov (13. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Brennt die Scheune immernoch?



Was für ne scheune?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Mai 2013)

Bin grad son bisschen angefixt von Wildstar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Könnte es das MMO sein was ich suche?

Edit: ZAAAAAMMM Whitelist wtf


----------



## ZAM (13. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Edit: ZAAAAAMMM Whitelist wtf



Jaja - ist drin  

*Ausnahmepost* !


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2013)

Der allmächtige ZAM hat über ne halbe Stunde zu spät in diesen Thread gepostet!  

Guten Morgen ^^ Bin gestern spontan für heute zum Essen beim All-you-can-eat-Buffet beim Chinesen/Mongolen eingeladen worden. Wuhu!


----------



## myadictivo (14. Mai 2013)

*gähnz*

moin,moin..urlaub ist was schreckliches, wenn man eh nicht ausschlafen kann..und jetzt noch auf den postmensch warten..heute fallen weihnachten und ostern auf einen tag und ich müßte theoretisch 4-5 pakete bekommen..
er wird abkotzen 

@allyoucaneat beim mongolen..
für sowas würd ich sogar vorher 3 tage hungern..es spricht der futterneid aus mir


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich rieche schweiß weil ich grad gepumpt hab


Don't you know, pump it up, you've got to pump it up!


----------



## schneemaus (14. Mai 2013)

Alter, wer zur Hölle ist hforsti? Vier Beiträge im Forum, ich hab jetzt die zweite Freundschaftsanfrage abgelehnt. Kennt den hier irgendjemand?! o.O

Und ich mach mich gleich auf den Weg zu ner Vorlesung, in der Hoffnung, dass wir zu zweit nicht auffallen, wenn wir uns unauffällig hinten in den Hörsaal setzen *hüstel*


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Alter, wer zur Hölle ist hforsti? Vier Beiträge im Forum, ich hab jetzt die zweite Freundschaftsanfrage abgelehnt. Kennt den hier irgendjemand?! o.O
> 
> Und ich mach mich gleich auf den Weg zu ner Vorlesung, in der Hoffnung, dass wir zu zweit nicht auffallen, wenn wir uns unauffällig hinten in den Hörsaal setzen *hüstel*



Nö kenne ich net 

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o0e69e_B_SE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (14. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was habe ich getaaaaaaaaan? ._. Ich weiss es nicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2013)

Hurrah, die Wikis wurden endlich gewhitelistet 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hurrah, die Wikis wurden endlich gewhitelistet



Aller guten Dinge sind 3?


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2013)

So grad 1.5 km geschwommen, dann Mittag gegessen. Wie war euer Vormittag so ?


----------



## Konov (14. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> So grad 1.5 km geschwommen, dann Mittag gegessen. Wie war euer Vormittag so ?



16 Grad, Regen, mehrfach durchgeschwitzt, ca. 20km durch die gegend geheizt, meine berufliche Zukunft im Briefkasten, finanziell ausgesorgt für die nächsten Jahre

Mein Vormittag war geil


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2013)

Probz dafür


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Aller guten Dinge sind 3?


Absolut


----------



## Olliruh (14. Mai 2013)

Boah grad nen 85 Minuten LoL Game gehabt. Hat echt spaß gemacht obwohl wir verloren haben ._. haben es aber geschafft den blanken nexus 10 Minuten zu verteidigen


----------



## seanbuddha (14. Mai 2013)

Kopfschmerzen -_-


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Mai 2013)

Knoblauch einkaufen fahren yay


----------



## iShock (14. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Bin grad son bisschen angefixt von Wildstar.
> 
> 
> 
> Könnte es das MMO sein was ich suche?



verdammt jetzt bin ich auch neugierig >_<


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> verdammt jetzt bin ich auch neugierig >_<



Bin auch schon seit der ersten Ankündigung (war das 2010 oder 2011 oder wann?) interessiert daran. Diese Jahr gabs auf der Pax auch jede Menge interessantes an Infos.

(Und vermutlich wird es auf das alte Abo-Modell hinauslaufen.)


----------



## iShock (14. Mai 2013)

hmmmm meh abo modell find ich nich so prall - da fühl ich mich immer so gezwungen viel zu spielen -_-* (außer das wären mal nich die üblichen 13 Euro sondern weniger)


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> hmmmm meh abo modell find ich nich so prall - da fühl ich mich immer so gezwungen viel zu spielen -_-* (außer das wären mal nich die üblichen 13 Euro sondern weniger)



Noch ist ja nix in Blei gegossen. Wenn man sich aber anschaut, was es bisher alles gibt, dann kann ich mir keinen gescheiten Itemshop dafür vorstellen...


----------



## iShock (14. Mai 2013)

naja schätz allein mit dem Housing könnte man viel machen - aber du hast recht erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken - gab ja in letzter Zeit auch viele F2P Umstellungen


----------



## FoKzT (14. Mai 2013)

iShock schrieb:


> aber du hast recht erstmal abwarten und Tee trinken
> Virtuellen Tee rübereich schlürf


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2013)

Wenn ich mir richtig erinnere, war vorläufige Entscheidung für P2P, dass bei der "Marktforschung" herauskam, dass sich doch recht viele Spieler P2P wünschen. Es war allerdings so um die 50/50 zwischen F2P und P2P.

Btw: Ich hät mal wieder Bock auf ein MMO. Macht aber keinen Spaß, wenn man alleinde durch die Gegend dackelt.


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2013)

Hm krass, hab grad Nachrichten gesehen. Angelina Jolie lässt sich aus Angst vor Brustkrebs beide Brüste entfernen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Hm krass, hab grad Nachrichten gesehen. Angelina Jolie lässt sich aus Angst vor Brustkrebs beide Brüste entfernen.



WHO CARES ? 

Das denke ich mir nur bei den ganzen News.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Hm krass, hab grad Nachrichten gesehen. Angelina Jolie lässt sich aus Angst vor Brustkrebs beide Brüste entfernen.



1. Unter den Umständen kann ich es sogar nachvollziehen
2. Die Dinger sollen doch schon weg sein, oder?


----------



## iShock (14. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Hm krass, hab grad Nachrichten gesehen. Angelina Jolie lässt sich aus Angst vor Brustkrebs beide Brüste entfernen.



Dafuq.... irgendwie glaub ich ist das nur PR um mal wieder im Rampenlicht zu stehn....


Ach das hat die schon gemacht... ok ._.


----------



## FoKzT (14. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WHO CARES ?
> 
> Das denke ich mir nur bei den ganzen News.


meine rede...


----------



## Legendary (14. Mai 2013)

Erst hab ich mir gedacht WAS LABERSCH DU?!

Dann hab ich grad fix Angelina Jolie gegoogelt und selbst der Spiegel schreibt es...WTF?! Eine der geilsten Frauen Hollywoods ist jetzt ein Knabe mit nem Schlitz...oida einfach nur wtf. Ich mein sie hat ja kein Krebs, sie will ihn nur verhindern.

PS: Nächste Woche lass ich mir den Kopf absägen, will mal keinen Gehirntumor haben.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2013)

Gümpelt hier noch jemand in Dragon´s Prophet rum?


----------



## FoKzT (14. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Erst hab ich mir gedacht WAS LABERSCH DU?!
> 
> Dann hab ich grad fix Angelina Jolie gegoogelt und selbst der Spiegel schreibt es...WTF?! Eine der geilsten Frauen Hollywoods ist jetzt ein Knabe mit nem Schlitz...oida einfach nur wtf. Ich mein sie hat ja kein Krebs, sie will ihn nur verhindern.
> 
> PS: Nächste Woche lass ich mir den Kopf absägen, will mal keinen Gehirntumor haben.


Und ich schtech mir kurz die Augen aus aus angst mir könnte was ins Auge fliegen warte....STECH.AUA das tut da weh damit häte ich nie gerechnet. ;D


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2013)

FoKzT schrieb:


> Und ich schtech mir kurz die Augen aus aus angst mir könnte was ins Auge fliegen warte....STECH.AUA das tut da weh damit häte ich nie gerechnet. ;D



Pfui, aus!


----------



## FoKzT (14. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Pfui, aus!


Zu spät gehe nun pennen (mit ner augenklappe) bb . (falls es einer nicht gechekt hat alles nur spaß  )


----------



## Maladin (15. Mai 2013)

Aufwachen - is heute Patch Tag?

Gerade heute, wo ich doch sowieso arbeiten muss. Da kann man sich garnicht richtig ärgern.


----------



## Davatar (15. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> PS: Nächste Woche lass ich mir den Kopf absägen, will mal keinen Gehirntumor haben.


Tolle Sache! Schick uns dann ein Foto


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2013)

Ich sag auch mal guten Morgen. Ich bräuchte irgendwie nen Soziopath hinter mir, der aufpasst, dass ich mich auch wirklich auf die Matheklausuren vorbereite. Allerdings habe ich Angst vor meinem Bruder.


----------



## schneemaus (15. Mai 2013)

Moin.

Zum Thema Angelina Jolie: Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sie Brustkrebs bekommt, lag bei über 80%. Und es ist nicht so, dass sie jetzt keine Brüste mehr hat, die wurden "rekonstruiert"


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3trQXK8oBS4


----------



## Skraiver (15. Mai 2013)

Nun du suchst einen Soziopath? Verkaufe 2 Stück wenn du haben magst^^


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Mai 2013)

Soll sie machen was sie will.
Allerdings wünschte ich mir ein klein bisschen weniger berichterstattung von den medien.
because -> I could not care less!


----------



## schneemaus (15. Mai 2013)

Jo, da muss ich dir Recht geben. Ich les im Bus gern mal in der Spiegel Online App und da ständig ganz oben was "Neues" von Angelina zu lesen, nervt mich auch einfach nur.


----------



## H2OTest (15. Mai 2013)

yay, arbeitslos  fuck it . - mal gucken was man so als FSJ machen kann...


----------



## Olliruh (15. Mai 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> yay, arbeitslos  fuck it . - mal gucken was man so als FSJ machen kann...


----------



## H2OTest (15. Mai 2013)

Toll FSJ im Rettungsdienst ab 19 und nur mit einem Jahr Fahrerfahrung abfuck!


----------



## schneemaus (15. Mai 2013)

Einfach mal bei anderen Hilfsorganisationen nachfragen. Das DRK hat mich damals auch nicht genommen. Ich war knapp 19, als ich angefangen hab (12 Tage), aber hatte erst im November vorher meinen Führerschein gemacht.


----------



## Alux (15. Mai 2013)

Heut gibts Party und dazu gute Zigarren


----------



## FoKzT (15. Mai 2013)

Tach komm grad ausser Schule eigentlich hätte ich nachsitzen müssen hat der lehrer wohl vergessen


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Toll FSJ im Rettungsdienst ab 19 und nur mit einem Jahr Fahrerfahrung abfuck!



Kommste noch hin ^^


----------



## Dropz (15. Mai 2013)

Guuuuten Tag


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Mai 2013)

Auto in der Werkstatt...ich vermisse es.
nichts beerdigt mehr zeit als busfahren.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2013)

FoKzT schrieb:


> Tach komm grad ausser Schule eigentlich hätte ich nachsitzen müssen hat der lehrer wohl vergessen



Was hast du jetzt schon wieder angestellt, du Frechdachs?


----------



## FoKzT (15. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was hast du jetzt schon wieder angestellt, du Frechdachs?


Ich sag nur Hausaufgaben hatte 2 zusätze oder hab 2 bekommen den 2ten weil er mir den zusatz net gegeben hat und ich ihn dran erinnern hätte müssen. Naja 1 hab ich gemacht und auf den 2ten hatte ich einfach keinen bock weil ichs net eingessehen hab . Naja shit dafür muss ich morgen dan leider nachsitzen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Mai 2013)

piep sony -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> piep sony -.-



Auch wegen Terraria?


----------



## FoKzT (15. Mai 2013)

Nein wegen dust514


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Mai 2013)

jepp
die sollen das aufspielen verdammt -.-


----------



## Reflox (15. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
H7N9 fordert ein weiteres Opfer ;-;


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Mai 2013)

RIP gelbe Ente

der us playstation store hat es schon das ätzt sowas von (dust514)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. Mai 2013)

RIP Angelina Jolie´s Brüste.




als ich mit cs aufgehört hab gabs nur 2 versionen von dust


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2013)

bloody was wolltest du mir gestern sagen ?


----------



## FoKzT (15. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> H7N9 fordert ein weiteres Opfer ;-;


Lol Rip Schwimm Ente ich wars nicht


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Mai 2013)

So hab grade auf ps store geguckt, hab 3 addons zu dust514 mehr nicht das ätzt.
Dafür ist die demo von terraria da.

Habe grade gelesen das es mit dem Store update kommt, nur hab ich das update schon nur spiel ist nicht im Store. ich+brechstange= RIP Sony.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Dafür ist die demo von terraria da.



Nicht nur die Demo


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Mai 2013)

hab nur die demo gesehen


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> hab nur die demo gesehen



Der ganze Store ist von der Anordnung fürn Eimer. Wenn auf das Feld für die wöchentlichen Neuerscheinungen geht, kommt aber alles. Beim PS Store muss echt mal System reingebrcht werden...


----------



## Hordlerkiller (15. Mai 2013)

^^ .Hab mal das spiel als demo gezoggen, der sagt mir beim Hausbau wegen dach und wände.Wände habe ich schon aber dach noch nicht ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Mai 2013)

Ich habe grad 1 Stunde lang meine Tastatur sauber gemacht...so eine Qual >.>


----------



## H2OTest (15. Mai 2013)

Konov, es geht nicht darum ein FSJ zu machen, es geht darum JETZT ein FSJ zu machen


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Mai 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Konov, es geht nicht darum ein FSJ zu machen, es geht darum JETZT ein FSJ zu machen



Arbeite niemals im Fsj mit Behinderten - Kleiner Tipp. Würde ich nie wieder machen ^^


----------



## Konov (15. Mai 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Konov, es geht nicht darum ein FSJ zu machen, es geht darum JETZT ein FSJ zu machen



und in irgendeiner anderen einrichtung...?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Arbeite niemals im Fsj mit Behinderten - Kleiner Tipp. Würde ich nie wieder machen ^^



Ich habe es fast 1 1/2 Jahre gemacht und mache es selbst jetzt noch ab und an Nebenjobsmäßig, das FSJ war die beste Erfahrung meines Lebens. Wenn dir die Arbeit kein Spaß macht, lass es sein. Dich zwingt niemand dazu, du kannst das FSJ jederzeit abbrechen. Schätze mal, wäre dann in beider seitigen Interesse.

Nur son kleiner Tipp.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich habe es fast 1 1/2 Jahre gemacht und mache es selbst jetzt noch ab und an Nebenjobsmäßig, das FSJ war die beste Erfahrung meines Lebens. Wenn dir die Arbeit kein Spaß macht, lass es sein. Dich zwingt niemand dazu, du kannst das FSJ jederzeit abbrechen. Schätze mal, wäre dann in beider seitigen Interesse.
> 
> Nur son kleiner Tipp.



Ich brauche das Geld und die Stelle ^^


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2013)

test

So jetzt reichts mir, ich kann im ganzen forum keine bilder mehr posten. Gleich mal ZAM anschreiben

morgen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (16. Mai 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Konov, es geht nicht darum ein FSJ zu machen, es geht darum JETZT ein FSJ zu machen



Hast du meinen Post überhaupt gelesen? 


Und ich kann mich Sh1k4ri nur anschließen, das FSJ war eine supertolle Zeit, ich hab sehr viel gelernt und bin danach ja auch noch im RD geblieben. Man sollte sich halt schon was aussuchen, was einem Spaß macht. Und "Ich brauche das Geld"...? Bei nem 400€-Job verdienst du mehr bei weniger Arbeit o.O


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bei nem 400€-Job verdienst du mehr bei weniger Arbeit o.O



Mittlerweile 450€

Ansonsten: Guten Morgen _*s*chneemaus_! <---------------------------- Siehst du das? Siehst du es?! Ich hab dazu gelernt!


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Hast du meinen Post überhaupt gelesen?
> 
> 
> Und ich kann mich Sh1k4ri nur anschließen, das FSJ war eine supertolle Zeit, ich hab sehr viel gelernt und bin danach ja auch noch im RD geblieben. Man sollte sich halt schon was aussuchen, was einem Spaß macht. Und "Ich brauche das Geld"...? Bei nem 400€-Job verdienst du mehr bei weniger Arbeit o.O



450 Euro jobs würd ich auch kaum jemandem noch empfehlen.... man hat ja auch abgaben.
Unter 10 Euro die stunde geh ich nich mehr arbeiten!

die ganze Studentenkacke mit 7,50 kannste in die tonne kloppen. Ich hatte noch glück weil ich über 11 Euro bekommen habe, was absoluten seltenheitswert hat für Minijobs

Also wenn du die dicke kohle machen willst, geh zur Post, da hab ich mich dumm und dämlich verdient aber durfte am ende doch nix behalten weil meine Bude so teuer ist ^^

Jetzt mach ich nen neuen ausbildungsberuf und bin froh dass ich noch mehr Kohle bekomme. über 900 Euro im ersten Lehrjahr


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> 450 Euro jobs würd ich auch kaum jemandem noch empfehlen.... man hat ja auch abgaben.
> Unter 10 Euro die stunde geh ich nich mehr arbeiten!



Ich arbeite auf 450€ und hab keine Abgaben. Oder meinst du Ausgaben?


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich arbeite auf 450€ und hab keine Abgaben. Oder meinst du Ausgaben?



ausgaben natürlich auch, ich brauchte 2 solche jobs um über die runden zu kommen ^^

aber eigentlich meinte ich abgaben, also steuern.... haftpflicht, krankenversicherung etc.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2013)

Grad beim Arzt gewesen wegen starken Magenschmerzen und Übelkeit -> wahrscheinlich Blinddarmentzündung. 

fuck my life.


----------



## Konov (16. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grad beim Arzt gewesen wegen starken Magenschmerzen und Übelkeit -> wahrscheinlich Blinddarmentzündung.
> 
> fuck my life.



Gute Besserung!


----------



## schneemaus (16. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mittlerweile 450€
> 
> Ansonsten: Guten Morgen _*s*chneemaus_! <---------------------------- Siehst du das? Siehst du es?! Ich hab dazu gelernt!



Ach ja, ich vergaß.

Und... Ich bin ja so stolz auf dich!!!


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und... Ich bin ja so stolz auf dich!!!


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2013)




----------



## Davatar (16. Mai 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> So hab grade auf ps store geguckt, hab 3 addons zu dust514 mehr nicht das ätzt.
> Dafür ist die demo von terraria da.
> 
> Habe grade gelesen das es mit dem Store update kommt, nur hab ich das update schon nur spiel ist nicht im Store. ich+brechstange= RIP Sony.


o_O Terraria gabs doch erst am Montag für 3 €, da ziehst Du Dir die Demo? Kaufen dat Dingens  Man muss nur damit klarkommen, dass es irgendwie "ne andere Art Minecraft" ist und eben nicht Minecraft und schon geht die Luzi ab!


----------



## Noxiel (16. Mai 2013)

Ich hab kein Bock auf Spätschicht. Brauch'n Kaffee.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_O Terraria gabs doch erst am Montag für 3 &#8364;, da ziehst Du Dir die Demo? Kaufen dat Dingens  Man muss nur damit klarkommen, dass es irgendwie "ne andere Art Minecraft" ist und eben nicht Minecraft und schon geht die Luzi ab!



PS3 Fassung != PC Fassung. (Es ist kaum zu glauben, wie viele Unterschiede es gibt). Da es sich beim Terraria Deal auf Steam um den Midweek Madness handelt, kann man sich das Spiel immernoch kaufen...
[edit]... zu dem Preis.


----------



## Davatar (16. Mai 2013)

oha, PS3-Fassung hatte ich überlesen. ja dann ists was Anderes.


----------



## H2OTest (16. Mai 2013)

Yay - Absage weil überqualifiziert!


----------



## EspCap (16. Mai 2013)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ich hab kein Bock auf Spätschicht. Brauch'n Kaffee.



Geht mir mit der Physikvorlesung um 4 ähnlich...


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2013)

So, bis 17:15Uhr werde ich alle Fragen der Community exklusiv auf dem Buffed-TS bantworten. Kommt her und macht mit beim Talk!


----------



## Ogil (16. Mai 2013)

Btw: Der inoffizielle Name der Veranstaltung ist: "Gebt dem Schrotti Tiernamen!". Also keine Scheu!


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2013)

Das nächste Event geht bon 17:30 bis 17:45. Das Motto ist das selbe


----------



## Olliruh (16. Mai 2013)

Nächstes Event. Lobpreist Olli


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nächstes Event. Lobpreist Olli



Und wofür wollt ihr mich Lobpreisen? Es ist zwar schmeichelhaft, aber meine Existenz ist immernoch unwichtig. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Mai 2013)

"_...and says: Now I am the common death, the destroyer of worlds."_


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> "_...and says: Now I am the common death, the destroyer of worlds."_



Sei doch einfach ruhig du Hipster.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und wofür wollt ihr mich Lobpreisen? Es ist zwar schmeichelhaft, aber meine Existenz ist immernoch unwichtig. ^^



Hey ich bin Olli,du warst der Typ mit dem anderen Event.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sei doch einfach ruhig du Hipster.



Ich und Hipster? 
Da haste nen falschen.


----------



## Olliruh (16. Mai 2013)

Der Hipster Swag Snapback Backpack Typ bin ich


----------



## Wynn (16. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich und Hipster?
> Da haste nen falschen.



sean ist unser american psycho, unser hannibal lecter, unser jigsaw, unsere boardnemesis


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> sean ist unser american psycho, unser hannibal lecter, unser jigsaw, unsere boardnemesis



Nein, das auch nicht. Ich bin nicht psycho.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FkEr9I5qXI4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hat wer Hipster gesagt ? Wobei ich den Beat sogar sehr geil finde, die GLords im Video eher weniger...


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> sean ist unser american psycho, unser hannibal lecter, unser jigsaw, unsere boardnemesis



Wir reden hier von dem selben Amateur?


----------



## Wynn (16. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nein, das auch nicht. Ich bin nicht psycho.



das sagten die bösen kurz vor ihren ende immer - sie wollten nur eine bessere welt schaffen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> das sagten die bösen kurz vor ihren ende immer - sie wollten nur eine bessere welt schaffen ^^



Aus Family Guy:
"_Die Tage der Verzweiflung und Unterdrückung sind vorbei. Heute beginnt eine neue Weltordnung!_ _Ganz Europa wird erzittern wenn Deutschland seinen rechtmäßigen Platz als Herrscher über die ganze Welt einnehmen wird! Die Zeit für unseren Triumph ist gekommen! Eine neue Welt. Eine bessere Welt. Eine DEUTSCHE Welt!_"

Das Video darf ich wegen lustiger Zeichen ja leider nicht posten


----------



## Davatar (17. Mai 2013)

Moin! Heute geht's nach Milano. Pizza, Lasagne und Gelati!


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2013)

Wir freuen uns mit dir 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (17. Mai 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Wir freuen uns mit dir


Danke, ich bring Dir n Eis mit. Ist dann allerdings vielleicht geschmolzen bis ich wieder da bin


----------



## Legendary (17. Mai 2013)

Milano ist ja auch nicht das erste Ziel an das ich denken würde in Italien aber auf jeden Fall eine geile Stadt. Italien!


----------



## Davatar (17. Mai 2013)

Naja ich hab mir den günstigsten Flug in ne Stadt gesucht in der ich noch nicht war, eineinhalb Tage vor Abflug. Da darf man nicht allzu wählerisch sein


----------



## Wynn (17. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2013)

Dann halt es aus dem Fenster, so kühlt es der Fahrtwind ein wenig ^^


----------



## Olliruh (17. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Milano ist ja auch nicht das erste Ziel an das ich denken würde in Italien aber auf jeden Fall eine geile Stadt. Italien!



Lucca ist mit abstand die schönste italienische Stadt !


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2013)

Ab ans Meer WOOP WOOP




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WGPIwv8iZgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (17. Mai 2013)

i´m rick james bitch!


----------



## zoizz (17. Mai 2013)

beloved sisters




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. Mai 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> beloved sisters



to the fapcave


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Mai 2013)

nice, ich hab n grüne kombo zum moggen für magier gefunden =) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2013)

Morgen zusammen 

seit stunden regnet es ununterbrochen 
Der tag fällt buchstäblich ins wasser.
Ich seh mich schon in meiner Wohnung auf dem MTB balancieren und World of Tanks farmen bis ich 6-eckige Augen hab


----------



## Legendary (18. Mai 2013)

Na und? Ist doch auch mal cool, ich brauch so Tage wo ich einfach nur chillen und zocken kann. Dann muss man sich wenigstens nicht rechtfertigen, wenn man mal nicht rausgeht.


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Na und? Ist doch auch mal cool, ich brauch so Tage wo ich einfach nur chillen und zocken kann. Dann muss man sich wenigstens nicht rechtfertigen, wenn man mal nicht rausgeht.



Klar, ich brauch die auch. Aber im Moment wär mir sonne halt lieber 

Außerdem müsst ich noch ne kleinigkeit einkaufen und das macht bei dem dauerregen natürlich auchn Heiden spass


----------



## H2OTest (18. Mai 2013)

Ich führe heuet meine kleine Su auch mal wieder aus


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich führe heuet meine kleine Su auch mal wieder aus



viel erfolg, nächster patch kommt übrigens schon wieder in 3 wochen angeblich^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> nice, ich hab n grüne kombo zum moggen für magier gefunden =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also...manche Leute haben weder Geschmack, noch Sinn dafür ob die Dinger zusammenpassen...


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2013)

bonjour ihr käsefressenden kapitulationsaffen


----------



## Reflox (18. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Also...manche Leute haben weder Geschmack, noch Sinn dafür ob die Dinger zusammenpassen...



Du zum Beispiel?


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> bonjour ihr käsefressenden kapitulationsaffen



Laufen grad die Simpsons?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Mai 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Du zum Beispiel?



Habe ich O_o


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Laufen grad die Simpsons?



ne, aber der spruch kam mir grad in den sinn


----------



## Wynn (18. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Scheint er zu sein. Strubbelig wie sonst was! Hoffentlich hat er auch einen verqueren Paarungsruf... so was wie "BWÄÄÄRRGH!" z. B.




Urutau-Tagschläfer leben in Dauereinehe. In trockenen Gegenden beginnt die Paarungszeit nach der Regenzeit, ansonsten erstreckt sie sich über den Zeitraum von August bis Dezember. In den südlichen Verbreitungsgebieten kann es zu zwei Bruten im Jahr kommen. Die eigentliche Paarung wird in der Dunkelheit vollzogen und wurde bisher nur sehr selten beobachtet. Ihre einfachen Nester bauen sie aus Reisig in Astgabeln in mittlerer Höhe, in der Regel einige Meter über dem Boden. Das Weibchen legt ein bis zwei weiße Eier, die mit lilafarbenen Flecken besetzt sind. Beide Partner bebrüten die Eier über einen Zeitraum von gut 17 Tagen, wobei das Weibchen hauptsächlich tagsüber, das Männchen überwiegend nachts brütet. Die geschlüpfte Brut wird über einen Zeitraum von etwa 40 Tagen von beiden Elternteilen überwiegend mit Insekten gefüttert.


----------



## Konov (18. Mai 2013)

Meeeeensch hier is ja genauso tote hose wie draußen auf der straße.

Dies wetter macht mich kirre ^^

kaffee trinken - weiterfarmen


----------



## Olliruh (18. Mai 2013)

Meine Freundin hätte heute Morgen ihre Tage bekommn sollen. Hat sie aber nicht... muss ich mir sorgen machen ?


----------



## zoizz (18. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Meeeeensch hier is ja genauso tote hose wie draußen auf der straße.
> 
> Dies wetter macht mich kirre ^^
> 
> kaffee trinken - weiterfarmen



WoT?

Werde wohl über die Feiertage auch mal wieder mehr als das übliche sporadische reinschauen. Bin grad am Update saugen - ist ja nicht wenig.




Olliruh schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hätte heute Morgen ihre Tage bekommn sollen. Hat sie aber nicht... muss ich mir sorgen machen ?



Vllt noch nicht auf Sommerzeit umgestellt?


----------



## Wynn (18. Mai 2013)

you either die a hero or you live long enough to see yourself become the villian





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=96uRVe-Tll0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hätte heute Morgen ihre Tage bekommn sollen. Hat sie aber nicht... muss ich mir sorgen machen ?



Es heißt zwar "deutsche Pünktlichkeit" aber nach Körperfunktionen würde ich die Atomuhr nicht stellen. Wenn sie 2-3 Wochen hintendran ist, kann man sich nen Kopf machen.


----------



## Legendary (18. Mai 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Vllt noch nicht auf Sommerzeit umgestellt?



YMMD!


----------



## Ogil (18. Mai 2013)

Man darf natuerlich nicht vergessen, dass sie wenn sie "heute Morgen" sagt, wahrscheinlich eher "vor 3 Wochen" meint.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Mai 2013)

Tja, wäre mit nem Facial nicht passiert.


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Tja, wäre mit nem Facial nicht passiert.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  da spricht der experte


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oIDPy4NOF8Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Nabend!


----------



## Olliruh (19. Mai 2013)

Tag 2: Immer noch keine Periode.


----------



## Aun (19. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Tag 2: Immer noch keine Periode.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wobei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gratz 

wobei man da aufpassen muss, da der zyklus stark varieren kann. hoffen wa mal das es kein unfall war


----------



## Olliruh (19. Mai 2013)

Hoffen wir mal das sie ihre Periode noch bekommt. Wobei sie meinte das die öfters ausbleibt wtf.


----------



## Aun (19. Mai 2013)

naja der zyklus dauert, soweit ich mich an meinen bilogie unterricht erinner, so 23-35 tage. wo ist sie denn?


----------



## Olliruh (19. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja der zyklus dauert, soweit ich mich an meinen bilogie unterricht erinner, so 23-35 tage. wo ist sie denn?



21 Tage Pille. Letzte Pille Mittwoch genommen, dann sollten Samstag ihre Tage beginnenn...


----------



## zoizz (19. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Tag 2: Immer noch keine Periode.



Die ist kaputt. Hast noch Rückgaberecht? vllt auf Kulanz hoffen ...


----------



## orkman (19. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 21 Tage Pille. Letzte Pille Mittwoch genommen, dann sollten Samstag ihre Tage beginnenn...



oehm ich will mich ja nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen aber soweit ich noch weiss dauert es bis zu einem jahr nach dem absetzen der pille bis dass eine frau ueberhaupt wieder schwanger werden kann
deshalb muss eine frau die immer ihre pille genommen hat und dann doch noch kinder haben will vor der menopause eben frueh genug wieder mit der pille aufhoeren 

alle angaben ohne gewaehr


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Mai 2013)

Und wenn man einfach mal den Korken zieht (am besten inner Dusche oder Badewanne, wegen der Sauerei)?


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## EspCap (20. Mai 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> oehm ich will mich ja nicht zu weit aus dem fenster lehnen aber soweit ich noch weiss dauert es bis zu einem jahr nach dem absetzen der pille bis dass eine frau ueberhaupt wieder schwanger werden kann



Wo hast du das denn her? O_o
Du weißt schon, wie oft es Schwangerschaften wegen "vergessenen Pillen" gibt? 
Davon abgesehen halte ich es für unwahrscheinlich dass der Hormonhaushalt ein _Jahr_ lang aus der Bahn geworfen wird durch das Zeug (wobei ich von Endokrino zugegeben noch wenig Ahnung habe).


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2013)

Ja mach Olli mehr Panik als er sowieso schon hat 

Guten morgen und los gehts mit dem Klugscheißer Battle


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fOsdy1ZsXUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2013)

tag 3 oli ?


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2013)

Tag 3 indeed. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cl_6q557AkY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ganz viel herz an dieses video


----------



## H2OTest (20. Mai 2013)

Olli wird Vater 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pUOxpdyvIoE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2013)

WASN LOS HIER


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WASN LOS HIER



geh weg


----------



## Konov (20. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WASN LOS HIER



Auf drogen? oder captain capslock?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2013)

nur glücklich


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> nur glücklich



Find ich gut. Zur Belohnung gibt es CHICKEN


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Mai 2013)

Olli, darf ich dann der Onkel des Kindes werden?^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2013)

Es wird übrigens ein Mädchen mit dem wundervollen Namen Shaniqua.


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Olli, darf ich dann der Onkel des Kindes werden?^^



wieso muss ich dan an die klicksafe werbung denken - mit den onkel ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wieso muss ich dan an die klicksafe werbung denken - mit den onkel ^^



-_-*


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2013)

ES WIRD KEIN KIND GEBEN


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ES WIRD KEIN KIND GEBEN


WENN OLLI SELBST VON UNFRUCHTBARKEIT HEIMGESUCHT WIRD


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2013)

Ich verhüte seit 3 Jahren mit meinem Laptop.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2013)

solange du vorher rauspullst ist alles gut


----------



## H2OTest (20. Mai 2013)

Der Lüfter hat scharfe Kanten


----------



## Olliruh (20. Mai 2013)

Danke flo 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rnKkHt9Hq1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2013)

:*:*


----------



## Davatar (21. Mai 2013)

Morgääääääääään!<br><br>Zurück aus Milano, hab&nbsp;lange nicht mehr so viel gegessen wie am letzten Wochenende. Dann hab ich noch ne Tonne frische Salami aufm Markt gekauft, war ultragünstig und schmeckt fantastisch <br>Zum Glück hatte ich profilaktisch nen Anzug für die "City of Fashion" eingepackt. In den Clubs laufen da alle Typen in Anzügen und die Mädels in Cocktail-Kleidern rum. Eigentlich tun sie das ja sogar schon auf der Strasse, ist echt nicht normal


----------



## Xidish (21. Mai 2013)

Moin & wb Davatar

Anzüge mag ich eh nicht (unbequem und mir zu fein^^, wobei es auch schöne Anzüge gibt).
Den Letzten trug ich letztes Jahr im Sommer auf meines Vaters Beisetzung.
Und 1t Salami?
Geht morgen die Welt unter?
Bist Du bei den Mormonen gelandet (dazu würde auch das mit den Anzügen passen)? 
Hast jetzt beim Auto dadurch 'nen Achsbruch?


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Morgääääääääään!<br><br>Zurück aus Milano, hab&nbsp;lange nicht mehr so viel gegessen wie am letzten Wochenende. Dann hab ich noch ne Tonne frische Salami aufm Markt gekauft, war ultragünstig und schmeckt fantastisch <br>Zum Glück hatte ich profilaktisch nen Anzug für die "City of Fashion" eingepackt. In den Clubs laufen da alle Typen in Anzügen und die Mädels in Cocktail-Kleidern rum. Eigentlich tun sie das ja sogar schon auf der Strasse, ist echt nicht normal



Na bei dem wetter!


----------



## Davatar (21. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Moin & wb Davatar
> 
> Anzüge mag ich eh nicht (unbequem und mir zu fein^^, wobei es auch schöne Anzüge gibt).
> Den Letzten trug ich letztes Jahr im Sommer auf meines Vaters Beisetzung.
> ...


Ne Tonne wars natürlich nicht, aber ne ordentliche Menge. Das Zeug ist dort halt wesentlich günstiger als sonstwo und schmeckt erst noch viel besser.



Konov schrieb:


> Na bei dem wetter!


Hatten 20 Grad und Sonnenschein, das ganze Wochenende über, ausser am Samstag Abend von 22-04 Uhr, aber da wars mir dann recht wurscht 

Edit: Aber das ist schon krass dort. Ein paar Läden ham im Eingang einfach mal nen Ferrari oder nen Lamborghini oder sowas stehn, dabei sind das Kleider-Läden. Die stelln die da nur an, um die Leute reinzulocken.


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2013)

[vimeo]23993481[/vimeo]


----------



## FoKzT (21. Mai 2013)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2013)

Schaut noch jemand den Xbox Stream ?

Ich finde das Design ist echt ein Schritt zurück, ist quasi nur ein Kasten. Ohne Style.

"Xbox, show me porn"  IT'S COMING


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schaut noch jemand den Xbox Stream ?
> 
> Ich finde das Design ist echt ein Schritt zurück, ist quasi nur ein Kasten. Ohne Style.
> 
> "Xbox, show me porn"  IT'S COMING



Ich schau mir auch grad den M$-Stream über die neue F*ckbox an.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2013)

Für uns ist das alles uninteressant, weil wir 3/4 der Service eh nicht nutzen können.

EA sind solche Vollspasten. FIFA14 UT exklusiv...


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Mai 2013)

Ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht EINEN Grund gehört, warum man sich das kaufen sollte. Dafür hauen die ganz schön viel leeres Marketingblabla raus.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Mai 2013)

"Ok Glass, show me Omas von der Müllhalde."
Noch so ein nettes Spielzeug


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2013)

Wie ich das mitbekommen habe, wird es wieder keinen BlueRay Support geben. Noch nichtmal DVD. Lame. Sowas von uninteressant.

Trotzdem würd ich gern sagen "XBox, show me porn".


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Mai 2013)

Ich stell mir das lustig mit der neuen Box vor, wenn es zur Drosselung dank Telekom kommt. Selbst, wenn es bei uns alle Features geben würde, wäre dank der Drosselung die komplette Konsole nutzlos


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2013)

glaub die playstation 4 wird besser als die shitbox....

bei letzterer scheint mir soviel unnütze Features dabei zu sein...spracherkennung... sieht aus wie nen umgefallener toaster der ausgebrannt ist... fernsehprogramm... wtf?

die gute alte playstation is bestimmt bessa


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2013)

Dog of Duty : Dogs confirmed.

Exklusiv Multiplayer für die Xbox One: Dogfights.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dog of Duty : Dogs confirmed.
> 
> Exklusiv Multiplayer für die Xbox One: Dogfights.



Und das ultimative NEXT-GEN MULTIPLAYER-Feature, das die Welt revolutionieren wird und nur mit der neuen Box geht: Charactercustomization!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2013)

Solange ich den Dreck unter meinen Fingernägeln sehe, ist mir alles wurscht. 

Um warum zeigen die nun die Konsolenversion von Crysis 3 ?


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Mai 2013)

Warum macht sich eigentlich EA so extrem breit auf der Veranstaltung? Es geht doch um die neue Box. 

Edit: Eine Stunde, wovon 30 Minuten EA über CoD und Sportlizenzen schwafelt? Was ist denn das für ein Armutszeugnis?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2013)

So Ende. Um ehrlich zu sein hat die PS4 für mich jetzt erst recht die Nase vorn. WIR haben hier kein Netflix usw, kein NHL/NFL/NBA. Deswegen leider eher uninteressant, mich reizen würden eher die exklusiven Titel. Aber naja, die gleichen habe ich auch bei der Station.

Ich fasse es immer noch nicht, dass FIFA 14 Ultimate Time Xbox Exklusiv wird.


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2013)

Die ganzen EA games sind doch mittlerweile auch nur mehr schall und rauch.

Früher gute sportspiele, heute sieht man jeden pickel an den Spielfiguren, wayne interessierts
pickel und echte menschen seh ich jeden tag in der fußgängerzone

ich will spass und keine ultragrafik


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Mai 2013)

Für mich war das Stündchen ein Armutszeugni. Ich bleib dabei. 1 Stunde und dann braucht man noch EA um 30 Minuten davon zu füllen. Bis auf ein paar hole Phrasen ist man auch nicht wirklich schlauer. Microsoft hat es in meinen Augen vergeigt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2013)

Ich habe die letzten FIFA Teile nur wegen Ultimate Team gekauft, war der einzige Modus, der mich noch gereizt hat. Dieses Jahr werde ich mir FIFA wohl sparen.

Und übrigens, die Xbox One wird keine Rückwärtskompatibilität. Also keine älteren Spiele zocken. Bzw keine gebrauchten Games.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Mai 2013)

Ich finde die neue Box cool ok ea games eher örrrgs aber forza 5 schick aber ghosts kann man drüber reden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2013)

Nur mal so, wir haben heute KEIN Gameplay gesehen. Das waren alles gerenderte Szenen.

Aber naja, die Leute, die schon vorher ne Xbox hatten, werden sich auch wieder eine kaufen. Ist ja auch legitim. Und alles schlecht reden sollte man auch nicht, dafür hatte die PS4 jetzt zu wenig überzeugt. Mal gucken, ich lege mir wohl erstmal keine von beiden zu. Wohl erst, wenn die erste Preissenkung kommt.


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Ich finde die neue Box cool ok ea games eher örrrgs aber forza 5 schick aber ghosts kann man drüber reden.



Naja wegen einem spiel ne box kaufen.... ist doch auch ziemlich hohl!

Ich würd mir irgendwann überlegen mal wieder ne playstation zu holen weil sie einfach immer noch die coolsten games haben (aus meiner persönlichen sicht), brauch dann aber auchn neuen Fernseher, also kann wegen mir gerne noch n Jahr dauern


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Mai 2013)

^^


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2013)

Glaub so ne neue konsole an nem 20 jahre alten röhrenfernseher kommt net so gut oder? hat das mal einer ausprobiert? so in 500 pixel auflösung oder so?


----------



## Legendary (21. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> glaub die playstation 4 wird besser als die shitbox....


Spricht da der Neid?


Smartglass, Kinect, XBLA etc.

Sony hat die PS4 ja noch nicht einmal richtig vorgestellt - was wollt ihr überhaupt? Außer blabla mal wieder nix dahinter. Du hast doch weder eine PS noch eine Xbox, kannst also dein Gehate nicht einmal untermauern.

PS: Hab in deinem letzten Beitrag gesehen, dass du noch einen Röhrenfernseher hast. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Spricht da der Neid?



Welcher neid? ich hab keine konsole, weder ne PS noch ne Box 





Legendary schrieb:


> Smartglass, Kinect, XBLA etc.



laaaaaaaangweilig 



Legendary schrieb:


> Du hast doch weder eine PS noch eine Xbox, kannst also dein Gehate nicht einmal untermauern.



Ja ich laber halt nur... so wie die meisten hier 
was dagegen? 




Legendary schrieb:


> PS: Hab in deinem letzten Beitrag gesehen, dass du noch einen Röhrenfernseher hast.




Ich schaue nie fernsehen....


----------



## Legendary (21. Mai 2013)

Zusammengefasst: Dann red ned wennst kei Ahnung hast!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2013)

Wenn hier nur die reden dürften, die Ahnung haben, dürfte keiner wat sagen. Jeder hat seine Meinung.

Fakt ist, dass wir heute bis auf die Enthüllung der Konsole und den ganzen Speccs NUR Marketing Blah gehört haben. Genau so wie bei Sony, nur fehlte da die Konsole. Nach der E3 können wir uns alle flamen, denn da sehen wir dann die ersten Ingame Szenen, die hoffentlich auch auf den Konsolen aufgenommen wurde.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Mai 2013)

es soll jeder selbst entscheiden ob er A oder B haben will, mal sehen was die ps4 bringt, die Teaser Games waren nicht schlecht, von der box 
auch nicht aber es wird immer neid geben ,befürworte und neutrale geben so lebt halt konsolen die letzten 25 Jahre. So wird der Kreislauf weitergeführt und wird nie enden.


----------



## Konov (21. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn hier nur die reden dürften, die Ahnung haben, dürfte keiner wat sagen. Jeder hat seine Meinung.



Dafür gibts ein Plus 



Ich erinnere mich dunkel an die Konsolenkriege von vor 10 jahren und mehr, N64 gegen PS und Dreamcast und der ganze Müll 

Das hört echt nie auf


----------



## Legendary (21. Mai 2013)

Eine Meinung kann man auch sachlich formulieren.    

Soweit ich das im Stream richtig gesehen hab, liefen doch schon teilweise ingame Szenen von CoD Ghosts.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2013)

Ich hab PS3 und 360, und finde beides mittlerweile boring, außer dass ich die Playse noch für BlueRay nutzen kann 

@Legendary ich rede von Spielszenen, mit Interface. Keine Zwischensequenzen. Kann sein, dass ich i-wie net aufgepasst habe oder es einfach zu dolle gelaggt hatte, aber naja.

p.s. is ja schon 21 Uhr


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2013)

Morgen


----------



## LarsW (22. Mai 2013)

Moin.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2013)

Dauerregen für die ganze nächste Woche 

KEIN BOGG


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Dauerregen für die ganze nächste Woche
> 
> KEIN BOGG



Bei uns soll am Freitag auf bis zu 700m schneien.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bei uns soll am Freitag auf bis zu 700m schneien.



TROLOLO

Was für ein scheiss wetter


----------



## LarsW (22. Mai 2013)

Passend zu meinem Urlaub in zwei Wochen,soll angeblich,der Sommer kommen. 

Tante Edith sagt:
pahahahahahaha- 1000&#8364; für die Xbox One bei Amazon.
"ja ne,is kla!"


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2013)

_Ist doch ein toller Preis, dafür das Spiele dann auch noch accountgebunden werden, so das man die nicht weiterverkaufen kann - bzw. der Käufer dann eine Pauschale in höhe der UVP zahlen muss.

Und das man sich alle 24h online begeben muss.

Da kauf ich mir lieber (auch wenn ich keinen brauche) einen PC für 1000€ <3_


----------



## Wynn (22. Mai 2013)

naja wenn ich mir so die kommentare bei facebook pcgames,buffed und co anschaue und die profilbilder dazu bekommen die meisten es eh von ihren eltern geschenkt 

also wird die xboxone die nächste kiddie konsole im videorecorder format ^^

bin mal gespannt wann es was neues zur steam box gibt


----------



## LarsW (22. Mai 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> 
> Da kauf ich mir lieber (auch wenn ich keinen brauche) einen PC für 1000€ <3_



this.
(oder halt doch ps4.aber wenn es danach geht,kommt erstmal: macbook,imac,kamera,objektive..)


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2013)

painschkes schrieb:


> _
> Da kauf ich mir lieber (auch wenn ich keinen brauche) einen PC für 1000€ <3_



Schätze bei mir wirds auch eher auf PC aufrüsten hinauslaufen.... wozu den ganzen Müll eigentlich antun mit den sündhaftteuren designer konsolen mit nix dahinter.
Wenn sie wenigstens gut aussehen würde, aber das ding schaut aus wie ein ausgebrannter toaster


----------



## Ogil (22. Mai 2013)

Noch weiss niemand was die XBOX One oder die PS4 kosten werden. Daran aendern auch Preise auf Amazon nix.


----------



## painschkes (22. Mai 2013)

_Doch, 399 Pfund warscheinlich.

Aber trotzdem eine Frechheit - also..die "notwendigen" Sachen.

Kinect um die Konsole überhaupt zu bedienen,mind. alle 24h online,usw._


----------



## H2OTest (22. Mai 2013)

für tausend euro hol ich mir zurzeit lieber ne ssd ne 780 gtx mehr ram und n neues netzteil


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Mai 2013)

Also ich würde mir ne GTX Titan holen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2013)

Ab September geht es eh mit der Bachelorthsis los. Da habe ich keine Zeit um Geld, das ich nicht habe, für etwas auszugeben, was ich nicht will.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ab September geht es eh mit der Bachelorthsis los. Da habe ich keine Zeit um Geld, das ich nicht habe, für etwas auszugeben, was ich nicht will.



Bei mir wirds ab september mehr kohle weil ich die uni geschmissen hab


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Bei mir wirds ab september mehr kohle weil ich die uni geschmissen hab



Ohne Abschluss bin ich ein nichts.


----------



## Konov (22. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ohne Abschluss bin ich ein nichts.



Gibt ja andere möglichkeiten abschlüsse zu machen.... aber das ist natürlich nicht auf jeden anwendbar... viel erfolg daher


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2013)

Übrigens von Polygon bestätigt : Man wird keine alten und gebrauchten Xbox 360 Games zocken können. Begründung von MS: "Spieler würden diesen Service einfach nicht mehr nutzen".

Stattdessen muss man nen Betrag bezahlen,quasi um den Key zu kaufen.


WHAT




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ekOtn7L1N0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Mai 2013)

moin


----------



## Xidish (23. Mai 2013)

Moin .... brrrrrrr 2°C ... und das Ende Mai
Noch sieht es entgegen dem Wetterbericht relativ freundlich aus.
Eigentlich sollte es schütten, graupeln und gewittern.

Wie war das: Es klärt sich auf zum Wolkenbruch?


----------



## Konov (23. Mai 2013)

Morgen!

8 grad hier und die frisur hält... schaut aber nach Regen aus


----------



## Wynn (23. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (23. Mai 2013)

Damit das im andern Thread nicht ausartet:


Xidish schrieb:


> Wer meint, er schafft sein Abi nur durch das Internet, sollte es gleich bleiben lassen.


Informatiker schaffen ihr Studium nur durch das Internet


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wie ich das mitbekommen habe, wird es wieder keinen BlueRay Support geben. Noch nichtmal DVD. Lame. Sowas von uninteressant.



Echt jetzt? Ich mein kein Blue Ray naja schon schwach aber nicht mal DVD? Da bleib ich besser bei der PS4, ich hoff nur die ist nicht auch so schweineteuer wie die XBox One. Galub der Releasepreis von der PS3 war 600€ rum, wär cool wenn der von der PS4 sich auch da bewegt. Mir fehlt nur irgendwie Halo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ich mein kein Blue Ray naja schon schwach aber nicht mal DVD? Da bleib ich besser bei der PS4, ich hoff nur die ist nicht auch so schweineteuer wie die XBox One. Galub der Releasepreis von der PS3 war 600€ rum, wär cool wenn der von der PS4 sich auch da bewegt. Mir fehlt nur irgendwie Halo



Doch wird es geben. Hat nen BlueRay Player, war ne Fehlinformation. Zuletzt wurde ja noch gemunkelt, ob sie einen einbauen wg. irgend welchen Lizenzproblemen oder sowat.


----------



## Legendary (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ich mein kein Blue Ray naja schon schwach aber nicht mal DVD? Da bleib ich besser bei der PS4, ich hoff nur die ist nicht auch so schweineteuer wie die XBox One. Galub der Releasepreis von der PS3 war 600€ rum, wär cool wenn der von der PS4 sich auch da bewegt. Mir fehlt nur irgendwie Halo



Hä? 1000 Euro bei Amazon sind NICHT (!!!!!!) der Endpreis!!   


Die Box wird sich ungefähr bei 400 Euro bewegen.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hä? 1000 Euro bei Amazon sind NICHT (!!!!!!) der Endpreis!!
> 
> 
> Die Box wird sich ungefähr bei 400 Euro bewegen.



Das es nicht der Endpreis ist ist mir schon klar, nur hatte ich gedacht, dass der Endpreis nicht so extrem runtergeht, maximal um 300€ auf so ca 700€.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Doch wird es geben. Hat nen BlueRay Player, war ne Fehlinformation. Zuletzt wurde ja noch gemunkelt, ob sie einen einbauen wg. irgend welchen Lizenzproblemen oder sowat.



Ahh gut zu wissen, na vielleicht wechsel ich doch wieder zurück


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2013)

Kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Xbox als Multimedia-Gerät (ne Konsole ist es mMn nicht mehr) doch mehr kosten wird als die übliche Gamingkonsole. Dafür liegt der Fokus zu sehr auf Multimedia Angebote bzw TV und Sport als auf Gaming. 1000&#8364; wären aber selbst für MS ne Lachnummer.


----------



## Legendary (23. Mai 2013)

Die Konsole wird keine 1000 und sie wird auch keine 600 Euro kosten! Warum hat denn anfangs keiner die PS3 gekauft? Weil sie SAUteuer war, kann mich noch gut erinnern...für 600 Euro hab ich mir damals gesagt da kauf ich lieber nen neuen Rechner. Bluray ging mir eh sonst wo vorbei ohne LCD TV damals. 

Die Konsole wird maximal(!) 499 Euro kosten. Da wette ich meinen kleinen Knackarsch drauf.


----------



## Wynn (23. Mai 2013)

microsoft wird nur um legendary hinter zu haben sie für 499 euro und 99 cent verkaufen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die Konsole wird maximal(!) 499 Euro kosten. Da wette ich meinen kleinen Knackarsch drauf.



Bist du sicher das du das willst?
*Haut ihm einmal kräftig auf den Arsch*


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

Wie weit stimmts eigentlich, dass nicht alle älteren Spiele kompatibel mit der neuen X Box sind? Ich denk mal alle Spiele der 360 sollten ja auf der neuen auch gehen, ich sehs ein wenn wirklich ganz alte nicht gehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Wie weit stimmts eigentlich, dass nicht alle älteren Spiele kompatibel mit der neuen X Box sind? Ich denk mal alle Spiele der 360 sollten ja auf der neuen auch gehen, ich sehs ein wenn wirklich ganz alte nicht gehen.



Jap, das stimmt. Keine "Backward compatibiltiy" (auch keine 360 Games) und du wirst auch keine gebrauchten Spiele zocken können, außer du zahlst eine Gebühr für den Key.

MS Meinung, warum sie dies nicht anbieten : http://www.polygon.c...ng-don-mattrick


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

Na klasse und wenn ich richtig gelesen hab gibts das bei der PS4 auch nicht....


----------



## Derulu (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Na klasse und wenn ich richtig gelesen hab gibts das bei der PS4 auch nicht....



Korrekt- aber du "darfst" per Streamingdienst die alten Spiele spielen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2013)

Sony hat nichts ausgeschlossen und war eher offen in Sachen "Backwards compatibiltiy", der Zug von MS war bloß unheimlich dumm, einfach mal alles komplett auszuschließen. Und ein Grund, mir ne PS4 zu kaufen, werden Gebrauchtspiele sein.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Korrekt- aber du "darfst" per Streamingdienst die alten Spiele spielen



Und extra Zahlen! YAY!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

Muss ich bei meinem neuen Zimmer halt mit einplanen wie viele Regalplätze ich für Konsolen brauch^^

BTW Hat wer eine gute Erfahrung bzw. kann eine gute Wandhalterung für einen Flachfernseher empfehlen, bei der man den Fernseher auch von der Wand wegdrehen kann?


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Muss ich bei meinem neuen Zimmer halt mit einplanen wie viele Regalplätze ich für Konsolen brauch^^



Oder einfach einen PC kaufen! Mit den Controllern. Hast dann genau dasselbe. In besserer Grafik.


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oder einfach einen PC kaufen! Mit den Controllern. Hast dann genau dasselbe. In besserer Grafik.



Mein PC ist von 2009 und nur selten im Betrieb, fürn Rest verwend ich mein Laptop...der keine Tastatur mehr hat xD


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Mein PC ist von 2009 und nur selten im Betrieb, fürn Rest verwend ich mein Laptop...der keine Tastatur mehr hat xD



Dann hol dir mal nen neuen, dringenst ^^

Und....

MECHANISCHE TASTATUREN 11elf!!1!11!

Wenn du dir mal ne neue Tastatur zulegen willst ^^


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dann hol dir mal nen neuen, dringenst ^^



Give me money


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Give me money



*Schreibt ihm 100000 Sahnebuttercredits gut*
Hier, bittesehr.


----------



## Wynn (23. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Schreibt ihm 100000 Sahnebuttercredits gut*
> Hier, bittesehr.



die sind nur nix wert ^^


----------



## Alux (23. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Schreibt ihm 100000 Sahnebuttercredits gut*
> Hier, bittesehr.



Merci, ich lös se mal in deinem Shop ein, was hast im Angebot.


----------



## LarsW (24. Mai 2013)

Moin Ihr Pappenheimer!


----------



## Davatar (24. Mai 2013)

Morgen!<br><br>Aufgewacht, auf die Uhr geschaut, verschlafen, Riesenstress, aus dem Haus, ab zur Arbeit und als ich ankommen meint die Uhr es sei erst 8... verwirrend...


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Mai 2013)

Ein paar Zeitzonen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit durchquert? ^^


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2013)

mööörgöööön


----------



## ZAM (24. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> die sind nur nix wert ^^



Veto


----------



## schneemaus (24. Mai 2013)

Sooooo, heute mal schön Blut spenden gehen.


----------



## H2OTest (24. Mai 2013)

So heute schon das heimische Lager der Feuerwehr mit Verbrauchsmaterial aufgestockt


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2013)

meh


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Veto



sahnebuttercredits sind nix wert 

nur die Währung die Davatar erfunden hat ist die einzig wahre währung


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2013)

^ schleimer


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2013)

Nope - Währungsbeaufsichtiger


----------



## LarsW (24. Mai 2013)

Gott,ey.Wohnungssuche ist doch zum "im Strahl kotzen"..


----------



## Alux (24. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute!


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> nur die Währung die Davatar erfunden hat ist die einzig wahre währung


Das liegt daran, dass sie auf Turing-Vollständigkeit geprüft wurde.


----------



## Reflox (24. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Give me money



greece pay debts first.


----------



## Davatar (24. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> sahnebuttercredits sind nix wert
> 
> nur die Währung die Davatar erfunden hat ist die einzig wahre währung





Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das liegt daran, dass sie auf Turing-Vollständigkeit geprüft wurde.


Jap, aber nicht nur das, sondern in Kriegszeiten sind die Münzen auch essbar und mit den Noten kann man nen Kamin einheizen.


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2013)

LOL

TV TV TV TV TV Sports TV Sports TV CALL OF DUTY TV 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KbWgUO-Rqcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Mai 2013)

Ich bin jetzt auch auf das neue Youtube-Design umgestiegen (in knapp 2 Wochen währe ich eh dazu gezwungen worden) und ich war ganz fleißig und hab ein neus Logo gebastelt.


----------



## FoKzT (24. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Mein PC ist von 2009 und nur selten im Betrieb, fürn Rest verwend ich mein Laptop...der keine Tastatur mehr hat xD


Wie hastes überhaupt geschaft das dein laptop keine Tastatur mehr hat ?  und dan musste doch ne Bildschrim tastatur haben oder ?


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Mai 2013)

Oder Usbanschluss...


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> TV TV TV TV TV Sports TV Sports TV CALL OF DUTY TV







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VEkdl0WNUVw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2013)

herp derp


----------



## Olliruh (24. Mai 2013)

4 Tage auf Montage gewesen, endlich endlich endlich wieder zuhause )<3


----------



## Alux (24. Mai 2013)

FoKzT schrieb:


> Wie hastes überhaupt geschaft das dein laptop keine Tastatur mehr hat ?  und dan musste doch ne Bildschrim tastatur haben oder ?





Ein halbtoter Alex der nach einer durchzockten Nacht sich mit nem Kaffee zum Laptop sitzt und beim Bildschirm einschalten die Tasse neben dem Laptop übersieht


----------



## Legendary (24. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Getrolle






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



:>


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2013)

Wer im glashhaus sitzt soll nicht mit steinen werfen legendary ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Mai 2013)

Nicht zu vergessen die ganzen Features der neuen XBox, die der PS4 fehlen:
1. Verwaltung von Fantasy Football Ligen
2. Strafgebühren für das Ausleihen von Spielen
3. Steven Spielberg dreht ne Halo-Serie
4. Wenn man blinzelt geht das Gerät aus
5. Kinect filmt dich beim fi**en und lädt es automatisch ins Internet
6. Nur in den USA funktionierendes Apple-TV, das sogar noch schlechter ist als richtiges Apple-TV
7. Wenn die Konsole nicht alle 24h Online ist, hat man kein Recht mehr, seine eigenen Spiele zu spielen
Und das tolle ist, die Liste geht ewig weiter. 

Die neue Box ist schon ein tolles Gerät. Nur wenn man mit ihr zocken möchte kriegt man Probleme.


----------



## Legendary (24. Mai 2013)

Abwarten welche "Neuerungen" bei der Playstation zu finden sind.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Abwarten welche "Neuerungen" bei der Playstation zu finden sind.



Eigentlich ist mir das bei beiden ziemlich Wumpe. Mir geht es nur aufn Keks, dass es im gesamten Internet nur noch darum geht, sich wegen 2 Konsolen gegenseitig die Köpfe einzuschlagen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2013)

Passt auf, die WiiU wird die Gamingkonsole Nr.1.


----------



## orkman (24. Mai 2013)

kinder hört doch auf mit dem gezanke von wegen welche konsole besser ist ... ich hab ne xbox 360 und wir hatten auch die erste xbox ... die erste xbox war in meinen augen schrott ... und die one die jetzt kommt bietet mir in meinen augen weniger als die ps4 ...
wieso jetzt jeder jeden haten muss von wegen konsolenkrieg ... eins muss man der xbox one doch lassen ... sie ist besser als die wii ... cheers


----------



## Konov (24. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Abwarten welche "Neuerungen" bei der Playstation zu finden sind.



Ich schätze, es braucht kaum nennenswerte Neuerungen um kassenschlager zu werden, wenn sich die konkurrenz selbst ins abseits befördert ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Mai 2013)

Ich bereue es grad wieder, dass ich vorhin auch noch mitgemacht habe bei dem Blödsinn. Ich hätte es eigentlich wissen müssen...


----------



## Legendary (24. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist mir das bei beiden ziemlich Wumpe. Mir geht es nur aufn Keks, dass es im gesamten Internet nur noch darum geht, sich wegen 2 Konsolen gegenseitig die Köpfe einzuschlagen.



Es ist aber mit allen Sachen so, VW gegen Audi, Bayern gegen Dortmund, Xbox gegen Playstation.


Ich hab ne 360er, ein guter Spezl eine PS3 und meine Perle eine Wii, ich hab also mit allen 3 Konsolen zu tun, ich befürworte definitiv nicht alles was "angeblich" mit der neuen Box kommt aber mich kotzen diese Hater an, die wahrscheinlich nicht einmal eine der genannten Konsolen haben und dann irgendwelchen Mist posten obwohl Sony NICHTS(!) vorgestellt hat außer einem Controller, der in meinen Augen auch nicht gerade ein Sahnestück ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Es ist aber mit allen Sachen so, VW gegen Audi, Bayern gegen Dortmund, Xbox gegen Playstation.
> 
> Ich hab ne 360er, ein guter Spezl eine PS3 und meine Perle eine Wii, ich hab also mit allen 3 Konsolen zu tun, ich befürworte definitiv nicht alles was "angeblich" mit der neuen Box kommt aber mich kotzen diese Hater an, die wahrscheinlich nicht einmal eine der genannten Konsolen haben und dann irgendwelchen Mist posten obwohl Sony NICHTS(!) vorgestellt hat außer einem Controller, der in meinen Augen auch nicht gerade ein Sahnestück ist.



Ich hab alle 3, so wie es aussieht werde ich bei den kommenden 3en keine kaufen. Und dass Sony NICHTS vorgestellt hat stimmt so auch nicht. Zumalvon Microsoftseiten auch nicht viel kam.

Es ist nur komisch, dass er die ganze Woche schon gegen die neue Box trollt. Er findet nähmlich alle Konsolen schei*e. Unterm Strich hat er aber auch von dem ganzen Thema keine Ahnung, weswegen er keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## Legendary (24. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es ist nur komisch, dass er die ganze Woche schon gegen die neue Box trollt. Er findet nähmlich alle Konsolen schei*e. Unterm Strich hat er aber auch von dem ganzen Thema keine Ahnung, weswegen er keine Rolle spielt.



Danke, in diesem Punkt sind wir uns definitiv einig.


----------



## orkman (24. Mai 2013)

versteh einer die frauen ... ne freundin mit der ich jetzt schon seit fast 8 monaten nix mehr zu tun habe faengt wieder an mich auf facebook fuer alle partys einzuladen 0.o


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> kinder hört doch auf mit dem gezanke von wegen welche konsole besser ist ... ich hab ne xbox 360 und wir hatten auch die erste xbox ... die erste xbox war in meinen augen schrott ... und die one die jetzt kommt bietet mir in meinen augen weniger als die ps4 ...
> wieso jetzt jeder jeden haten muss von wegen konsolenkrieg ... eins muss man der xbox one doch lassen ... sie ist besser als die wii ... cheers






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (24. Mai 2013)

Scheiß auf X-Box, PS, Wii usw. Der Amiga ist immer noch besser als der Atari ST! 

Übrigens hat sowas schon mit den ersten weltweit erfolgreichen Konsolen angefangen, ging mit C64 und Amiga etc. weiter. Es wird irgendwann langweilig...


----------



## orkman (24. Mai 2013)

ich bin ein hater hater ... 

lasst die leute doch kaufen was sie wollen ... einen witz machen und andere leute mit dem staendigen haten nerven sind 2 verschiedene sachen


----------



## win3ermute (24. Mai 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> lasst die leute doch kaufen was sie wollen ...



Aber dann haben doch ca. 90 % der Bevölkerung keine Gesprächsthemen mehr und die Foren gehen ein! Du Forumsterrorist!


----------



## Legendary (24. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Der Amiga ist immer noch besser als der Atari ST!


Wir wissen mittlerweile, dass du vor 30 Jahren stehen geblieben bist.   


Leider muss ich dir dennoch beipflichten, da der Amiga ein nahezu geniales Stück Technik damals war, hatten einen 500er mit 1 MB Ram und dem besten Joystick, den Competition Pro.    Summer Games und Test Drive, wie oft hab ich bei diesen Spielen geflucht!


----------



## win3ermute (24. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wir wissen mittlerweile, dass du vor 30 Jahren stehen geblieben bist.



Pfff! Gab es überhaupt Leben vor dem Internet   ?



> Leider muss ich dir dennoch beipflichten, da der Amiga ein nahezu geniales Stück Technik damals war



Ich hatte sowohl Amiga als auch Atari - den Amiga zum zocken und ein wenig "proggen" (wie immer das man bezeichnen möchte, was wir damals mit der Kiste gemacht hat); den Atari als seinerzeit besten und günstigen Sequenzer im Probenraum, als wir ein wenig mit elektronischer Musik herumgemacht haben. Zurück will ich beide Kisten nicht mehr . 
Kam halt auch damals darauf an, was man mit den Geräten machen wollte bzw. welche Anforderungen man hatte. Konnten mich damals mit ihrem "Homecomputer-Krieg" schon gerne haben, die Leute .

Passend dazu eine uralte "Demo" vom Amiga:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efn8Hz6JSIQ[/youtube]

Catness...


----------



## orkman (24. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Du Forumsterrorist!



mist ... enttarnt ! bitte nicht nach guanta*amo


----------



## win3ermute (24. Mai 2013)

Guantanamo? Das wird mit lebenslänglich Atari-VCS-2600-spielen bestraft!

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCnjgAkDXvk[/youtube]

Hört euch die Sounds an - und sowas haben wir _wochen- oder monatelang_ gezockt! Ist doch kein Wunder, daß sowas bleibende Schäden hinterlässt, oder?


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Guantanamo? Das wird mit lebenslänglich Atari-VCS-2600-spielen bestraft!



Bring it on! Die Konsole hab ich ja noch


----------



## win3ermute (24. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bring it on! Die Konsole hab ich ja noch



Freak! 
Hoffentlich auch im standesgemäßen "Nußbaum-Folien-Design", extra schick für deutsche Wohnzimmer und nicht den Plastikbomber, der als 2. Generation herauskam:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Catness, war das Ding häßlich - und was haben wir es geliebt...

Edit wegen Zams *#%&?-Bildfilter...


----------



## orkman (24. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Guantanamo? Das wird mit lebenslänglich Atari-VCS-2600-spielen bestraft!
> 
> Hört euch die Sounds an - und sowas haben wir _wochen- oder monatelang_ gezockt! Ist doch kein Wunder, daß sowas bleibende Schäden hinterlässt, oder?



retro <3 .... ich bereue dass ich die zeit nie wirklich miterlebt habe


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2013)

Morgen Leute


----------



## Legendary (25. Mai 2013)

Servas!


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2013)

Middach!


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2013)

So viel zu tun, ich mag net


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Mai 2013)

Du bist Ösi, haste nicht anders verdient


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du bist Ösi, haste nicht anders verdient


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Mai 2013)

Awww, armes Ösichen.Hier, ich hab was für dich.
*Reicht ihm ein Geschenkpacket*


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Awww, armes Ösichen.Hier, ich hab was für dich.
> *Reicht ihm ein Geschenkpacket*



Irgendwie hab ich Angst es zu öffnen


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich Angst es zu öffnen



Wieso


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2013)

*Aufmach*

Confetti und Whiskey


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> *Aufmach*



<Eine Knochenhand ergreift deinen Hals mit erwürgender Stärke und versucht dich in das Paket zu ziehen>


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> <Eine Knochenhand ergreift deinen Hals mit erwürgender Stärke und versucht dich in das Paket zu ziehen>



Pff die Hand hängt schon an der Wand


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Mai 2013)

Mist!


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2013)




----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2013)

Waaagh!


----------



## win3ermute (25. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mist!



Und ich sag noch, pack das Nitro da rein, er wird das Paket eh schütteln wie sonstwas... alles muß man selber machen...


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Und ich sag noch, pack das Nitro da rein, er wird das Paket eh schütteln wie sonstwas... alles muß man selber machen...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowas macht man doch nicht


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2013)

Viel Spaß Jungs, so leicht kann man mich nicht unter die Erde bringen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Viel Spaß Jungs, so leicht kann man mich nicht unter die Erde bringen.



Stimmt, Solomon ist einfach nicht tot zu kriegen.


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2013)

Ich bin ja nicht so und der gute Sean bekommt von mir auch was.

*Kästchen rüberreich*


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich bin ja nicht so und der gute Sean bekommt von mir auch was.
> 
> *Kästchen rüberreich*



hast du das rattengiftkekse reingepackt?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c9X0nOUwuXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2013)

wo isn eigtl die sahnebutterhupfdole?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2013)

Oh Gott ich bin ja schon großer Fussballfan, aber dieser Hype geht soooooooooooooooo aufn Sack xD


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2013)

Sehr cool. Eben beim kassenärztlichen Notdienst gewesen und jetzt ne Einweisung für die Neurologie in den Fingern. Es soll ausgeschlossen werden: Ischämie, Thrombose, RF. RF steht für Raumforderung. Yay... Jetzt nochmal schnell nach Hause gefahren, um ein paar Sachen zu holen und gleich nehm ich den Bus


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sehr cool. Eben beim kassenärztlichen Notdienst gewesen und jetzt ne Einweisung für die Neurologie in den Fingern. Es soll ausgeschlossen werden: Ischämie, Thrombose, RF. RF steht für Raumforderung. Yay... Jetzt nochmal schnell nach Hause gefahren, um ein paar Sachen zu holen und gleich nehm ich den Bus



mäuschen ich weiß nicht ob ich das jetzt gut heißen soll oder total traurig ist


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2013)

Ganz ehrlich, heute ist der erste Tag, an dem ich es scheiße finde, Abkürzungen von Ärzten zu verstehen. Ich hab mächtig Schiss, dass da beim CT was raus kommt oder dass die mich da behalten, n MRT fahren und da was bei raus kommt :/


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, heute ist der erste Tag, an dem ich es scheiße finde, Abkürzungen von Ärzten zu verstehen. Ich hab mächtig Schiss, dass da beim CT was raus kommt oder dass die mich da behalten, n MRT fahren und da was bei raus kommt :/



halt die ohren steif, wird schon. immer das beste hoffen, wobei eine raumforderung wohl mit das schlimmste wäre ( glaub mir, ich spreche aus erfahrung....). aber ungewöhnlich sowas auf einen samstag zu veranlassen oO


----------



## schneemaus (25. Mai 2013)

Ich war wegen meinen Kopf-, Gesichts- und Augenschmerzen sowie meinem Schwindel, meinen Sehstörungen und meinem Kribbelgefühl in den Händen beim Notdienst, die haben mich dann eingewiesen :/ Ich bin dann mal weg, bis dann!


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich war wegen meinen Kopf-, Gesichts- und Augenschmerzen sowie meinem Schwindel, meinen Sehstörungen und meinem Kribbelgefühl in den Händen beim Notdienst, die haben mich dann eingewiesen :/ Ich bin dann mal weg, bis dann!



oh gott...... bitte nicht


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2013)

Viel Glück schneemaus... keine voreilige Panik, warte erst mal das CT ab (auch wenn ich weiß, dass das nicht einfach ist). 

Ich hab mir dafür wohl bei meiner noch-Freundin Epstein-Barr bzw. Mono eingefangen... und mein lieber Hausarzt hat es für eine normale Angina gehalten und erstmal Amoxicillin draufgehauen (was nicht nur nicht hilft sondern negative Nebenwirkungen hat). Hält jetzt seit über 3 Wochen an. Hach


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2013)

Und ich hab mich immer über meine Allergien aufgeregt, eigentlich sollt ich froh sein so gesund zu sein.


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Und ich hab mich immer über meine Allergien aufgeregt, eigentlich sollt ich froh sein so gesund zu sein.



so schlimm es klingt. so lange nicht jemand im "direkten" umfelt betroffen ist gehts einem am popo vorbei. aber nähert sich das dem bekanntenkreis an..... uiuiui


----------



## Alux (25. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> so schlimm es klingt. so lange nicht jemand im "direkten" umfelt betroffen ist gehts einem am popo vorbei. aber nähert sich das dem bekanntenkreis an..... uiuiui



Ich hab mich was das anbelangt irgendwie verändert, vor 1 - 1,5 wärs mir selbst egal gewesen wenns irgendwas in der Familie gewesen wär, aber inzwischen gehts mir auch schon nahe wenn es generell um Personen geht die ich kenne.


----------



## H2OTest (25. Mai 2013)

Hmm was fürn Pech bei der Truppmann Ausbildung


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2013)

Förster am sonntag morgen und dauerregen seit gestern


----------



## Wynn (26. Mai 2013)

scheiss kalt draussen und die wohnung kühlt auch übel ab


----------



## Aun (26. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> scheiss kalt draussen und die wohnung kühlt auch übel ab



hier auch, wieso hab ich nur die heizung ausgestellt


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2013)

Ihr habt probleme 
gibt so ne erfindung namens heizkörper, man dreht sie auf und es wird warm


----------



## Aun (26. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ihr habt probleme
> gibt so ne erfindung namens heizkörper, man dreht sie auf und es wird warm



nur geht es leider ums geld. und nachtspeicheröfen sind ne scheiß erfindung ^^

btw: ruhe auf den billigen plätzen


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nur geht es leider ums geld. und nachtspeicheröfen sind ne scheiß erfindung ^^
> 
> btw: ruhe auf den billigen plätzen



Heizkosten exklusive? 

bei mir is des umsonst


----------



## Wynn (26. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Heizkosten exklusive?
> 
> bei mir is des umsonst



wie heizen ist bei dir umsonst ?

wohnst noch bei eltern ?


----------



## EspCap (26. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> bei mir is des umsonst



Same here. Wasser und Internet auch. Gotta love Studentenwerk.


----------



## Wynn (26. Mai 2013)

axxo studenten das gilt nicht das ist schummeln weil ihr nicht unter echten masstäben wie ein normaler mensch lebt sondern mit bonusseim studentenheim ^^


----------



## Xidish (26. Mai 2013)

Na irgendwie müssen sie sich ja ihren Apple oder ihre Fahrräder finanzieren. 

Ach ja ... moin 
Das ist das richtige Wetter für's gemütliche Zuhause.

Unwetterwarnung: 60-90 Liter/m² bis morgen.
Und ein Freund wollte heute ander Weser angeln.
Da kommen ihm die Fische ja schon entgegengeschwommen.


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2013)

Morgen Leute, hach Schweinsbraten zum Frühstück hat was


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2013)

Moin Moin


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wie heizen ist bei dir umsonst ?
> 
> wohnst noch bei eltern ?



nö aber is in der miete drin, wen interessiert das ob du den ganzen tag heizt.... ich kann soviel heizen bis die rohre platzen, die miete bleibt gleich 
fixkosten halt

gibt aber auch leute die heizkosten extra haben...


----------



## Wynn (26. Mai 2013)

jo schon oben gehört das im studentenheim inet,heizung und strom umsonst ist ^^


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> jo schon oben gehört das im studentenheim inet,heizung und strom umsonst ist ^^



Ich wohne nicht im studentenheim und bin auch kein student


----------



## Xidish (26. Mai 2013)

Dann heize bis zum abwinken und wundere Dich nicht, wenn schon bald die Miete deutlich erhöht wird.
Ein "gesunder" Vermieter bleibt bei übermäßigen Verbrauch bestimmt nicht dauerhaft bei den Fixkosten. 

Ähm und selbst bei Fixkosten - es gibt immer noch die Jahresendabrechnung.
Die Nachzahlung wird dann eben deutlich höher ausfallen.


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Dann heize bis zum abwinken und wundere Dich nicht, wenn schon bald die Miete deutlich erhöht wird.
> Ein "gesunder" Vermieter bleibt bei übermäßigen Verbrauch bestimmt nicht dauerhaft bei den Fixkosten.
> 
> Ähm und selbst bei Fixkosten - es gibt immer noch die Jahresendabrechnung.
> Die Nachzahlung wird dann eben deutlich höher ausfallen.




hatte schon zwei jahresabrechnungen und da tut sich gar nix, also kein grund zur sorge


----------



## Legendary (26. Mai 2013)

CHICKEN!


----------



## Konov (26. Mai 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> CHICKEN!



gibts gleich bei mir zum abendessen!


----------



## Aun (26. Mai 2013)

curry chicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2013)

Give me


----------



## Legendary (26. Mai 2013)

Ich will den lachenden Wackelpudding aus Auns Sig.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Mai 2013)

nabend 
fand sonst noch jemand die allstars matches erstaunlich langweilig ?


----------



## Alux (26. Mai 2013)

Welcher Sport isn das?


----------



## orkman (26. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Welcher Sport isn das?



league of legends---> esport

hab sie mir nicht angeschaut ... bin zu sc2 uebergewechselt ... da kommts auf das eigene koennen an ... bei lol reicht ein troll und das game ist gegessen ... wette dennoch noch auf die lol matches ...schade dass europe gegen na verloren hat ... ausserdem unfait dass asien 3 teams hat und na und eu nur 1 0.o


----------



## Olliruh (26. Mai 2013)

Und in SC2 kann man mit trollen auch gewinnen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2013)

Schaue jetzt seit kurzem erst eSport (ok. nur SC2). Hat mittlerweile schon das TV ersetzt, echt spannende Matches. Momentan die WCS.


----------



## orkman (26. Mai 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Und in SC2 kann man mit trollen auch gewinnen



nichts gegen cheese <3 

ja bei mir hat es auch den tv ersetzt ... nur schade dass twitch so schlecht ist ... ich fand own3d ja 1000 mal besser .... kommt mir fast so vor als wenn twitch nur 1 server haette ... laggt oft ... verbindung kackt ab .... von denen , nicht bei mir ... etc ....


----------



## Olliruh (26. Mai 2013)

Bald ist wieder MLG 
FOLLOW MY INSTGRAM XOCASXO


----------



## Davatar (27. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Hat jemand diesen Diablo 3-Klon Van Helsing schon gespielt? Taugt der was?


----------



## Olliruh (27. Mai 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Wynn (27. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat jemand diesen Diablo 3-Klon Van Helsing schon gespielt? Taugt der was?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2R_kRX-L3Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat jemand diesen Diablo 3-Klon Van Helsing schon gespielt? Taugt der was?



Ich hätte es schon längst getan. Ich hab mir aber irgendwann eingeredet, dass ich vielleicht zumindest das eine oder andere Spiel auch mal durchzock. Von dem was ich weiß find ich Van Helsing goil. Leider taugt die Aussage net viel, weil ich es noch nicht gezockt habe.


----------



## Davatar (27. Mai 2013)

Das Video hab ich auch schon gesehn, aber ich möcht halt auch Eure Meinung hier wissen ^^
Nachdem ich von D3 so ultramässig enttäuscht war, hab ich momentan n Bisschen genug von solchen Hack & Slays. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt nie, daher hab ich hier mal nach Eurer Meinung gefragt 

Edit: Aber danke trotzdem fürs posten


----------



## FoKzT (27. Mai 2013)

Morgen , joa geil bin seit samstag krank (schnupfen husten kopschmerzen griepe halt) hab ich mir da durchs naseputzen die nase auch noch wund gerieben toll ! Tja und deswegen musstich heute auch net zur Schule


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Mai 2013)

FoKzT schrieb:


> Morgen , joa geil bin seit samstag krank (schnupfen husten kopschmerzen griepe halt) hab ich mir da durchs naseputzen die nase auch noch wund gerieben toll ! Tja und deswegen musstich heute auch net zur Schule



Heutzutage darf man wohl auch daheim bleiben, wenn man sich den Zeh an einem Wattebausch stößt.


----------



## FoKzT (27. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Heutzutage darf man wohl auch daheim bleiben, wenn man sich den Zeh an einem Wattebausch stößt.


Joa so ist dat alles


----------



## Konov (27. Mai 2013)

haha alle verweichlicht heutzutage wa? 

bei dauerregen heute alle behördengänge erledigt.... man ist das nervig bei dem wetter und dann auch noch Wartemarken ziehen bei jedem Furz
außerdem genervte Bürokraten die einfach nur auf nullbock machen... sollen se zuhause bleiben wenn der Job so scheiße ist!

man man man


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Mai 2013)

Weicheier^^
bin am samstag abend an ein Open Air bei Regen und kälte. und bin ich jetzt krank deswegen? Nein!

aber die jacke die ich mir damals in den USA gekauft habe, dass ist ein super ding.


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Mai 2013)

Tach Kinderchen. Wie geht es uns denn heute?


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2013)

Tante Sean ist da!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Joa ganz gut und dir?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Mai 2013)

Och, ich lüge dich mal an und sage das es mir super geht


----------



## Alux (27. Mai 2013)

Du musst der Wahrheit ins Auge sehen, sie zu verleugnen und dir einzureden alles sei ok macht es nicht besser.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. Mai 2013)

Mimimimimimi! Mir geht es blendend!


----------



## Davatar (28. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Deployment-Woche und ich bin nicht gestresst :O Dass ich sowas mal noch erleben darf!


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Deployment-Woche und ich bin nicht gestresst :O Dass ich sowas mal noch erleben darf!



Wo bewerbe ich mich?


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2013)

SONNE und angenehme temperaturen!

dass ich das noch erleben darf.
Naja morgen solls wieder gewittern


----------



## Maladin (28. Mai 2013)

Ähh ja - Wetter Moin


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2013)

So, wieder entlassen, aber auch nur, weil ich mit der Ärztin verhandelt hab und meine medizinischen Vorkenntnisse von Vorteil waren... Nach Augenkonsil, CCT und Lumbalpunktion steht die Diagnose: idiopathische intrakranielle Hypertension. Yay, noch ne chronische Erkrankung, da kommt doch Freude auf... Mit etwas Pech muss ich alle paar Monate zur Lumbalpunktion.


----------



## Davatar (28. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wo bewerbe ich mich?


Wenn die Frage ernst gemeint ist und Du was taugst, bei mir und ich leite das weiter, ansonsten bei der Sahnebutter.


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> So, wieder entlassen, aber auch nur, weil ich mit der Ärztin verhandelt hab und meine medizinischen Vorkenntnisse von Vorteil waren... Nach Augenkonsil, CCT und Lumbalpunktion steht die Diagnose: idiopathische intrakranielle Hypertension. Yay, noch ne chronische Erkrankung, da kommt doch Freude auf... Mit etwas Pech muss ich alle paar Monate zur Lumbalpunktion.



Na dann schonmal vorsorglich gute besserung....


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn die Frage ernst gemeint ist und Du was taugst, bei mir und ich leite das weiter, ansonsten bei der Sahnebutter.



Es war eher als Ausdruck der Begeisterung gedacht. Da ich nächstes Semester erst noch den Bachelor schreibe und "wenn du was taugst" relativ ist (wobei ich allerdigns daran Zweifel habe), werde ich wohl leider bei der Sahnebutter mit dem Lötkolben vorbeischauen müssen. Hoffen wir mal, dass er auch ne gute Brandsalbe hat.


----------



## Davatar (28. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es war eher als Ausdruck der Begeisterung gedacht. Da ich nächstes Semester erst noch den Bachelor schreibe und "wenn du was taugst" relativ ist (wobei ich allerdigns daran Zweifel habe), werde ich wohl leider bei der Sahnebutter mit dem Lötkolben vorbeischauen müssen. Hoffen wir mal, dass er auch ne gute Brandsalbe hat.


Klar ist "wenn Du was taugst" relativ, aber jemandem, der von sich selbst sagt, dass er nichts taugt, würd ich auch sicher nicht einstellen


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2013)

Gegrüßet seiet ihr


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Gegrüßet seiet ihr



Ave Alux, morituri te salutant!


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2013)

Geschwollen ihr reden tut, holde Mitbürger!


----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2013)

Ir moget mir deste gerner dagen.


----------



## Davatar (28. Mai 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Ave Alux, morituri te salutant!


Claudius asinus stupidus est


----------



## Saji (28. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Geschwollen ihr reden tut, holde Mitbürger!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. Mai 2013)




----------



## Alux (28. Mai 2013)

Oha! Lord ZAM beehrt uns


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Na dann schonmal vorsorglich gute besserung....



Chronisch und so, das Wort ist dir geläufig? ^^


----------



## Konov (28. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Chronisch und so, das Wort ist dir geläufig? ^^



Ja, aber macht es denn die Bedeutung von "gute besserung" gleich zunichte?
Chronisch hin oder her, es gibt Tage an denen gehts einem besser


----------



## Olliruh (28. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QfnKl2oS0ow

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


hahahahaha


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Mai 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4dfEm7nq65o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Tach!


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Klar ist "wenn Du was taugst" relativ, aber jemandem, der von sich selbst sagt, dass er nichts taugt, würd ich auch sicher nicht einstellen



Hier muss ich jetzt doch noch nachhacken! (Ich bin gerade erst wieder nach Hause gekommen)
Wie soll ich sagen, dass ich was tauge, wenn ich nicht mal die Anforderungen kenne?


----------



## Davatar (29. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wie soll ich sagen, dass ich was tauge, wenn ich nicht mal die Anforderungen kenne?


Touché 


...Du könntest aber ein Arbeitszeugnis aus einer chinesischen Schwefelmine mitbringen, dann wüsste ich zumindest, dass Du hart arbeiten kannst.


Konov schrieb:


> Wen interessierts ob du _*hart *_arbeitest und vorallem, wie kannst du das belegen? Kriegen wir alle ein Arbeitszeugnis von dir aus einer chinesischen Schwefelmine?


----------



## schneemaus (29. Mai 2013)

Boooah... Hatte von euch schonmal jemand ne Lumbalpunktion? Ist es normal, dass man da anderthalb Tage Kopfschmerzen bekommt, die dann auch n paar Tage anhalten?


----------



## Davatar (29. Mai 2013)

Hatte ich noch nie, aber grad Du solltest wissen, dass man sowas besser nen Arzt fragt als die Forenmitglieder


----------



## schneemaus (29. Mai 2013)

Jaja... Die Ärztin gestern meinte auch, dass sie auch eher schätzt, dass es von der LP kommt, weil die Schmerzen lageabhängig sind. Deswegen könnt ich den Arzt, der die gemacht hat, grade so dezent köpfen. Ich hatte vorher Liquorüberdruck, weswegen Liquor abgelassen wurde. Ich weiß ja nicht, wie viel der abgelassen hat, aber diese Schmerzen nach ner LP kommen wegen LiquorUNTERdruck. Liegt vermutlich daran, dass an der Einstichstelle dann noch ein bisschen Liquor austritt, aber wenn man schlau gewesen wäre, hätte man dann halt ein bisschen mehr drin gelassen...

Edit: Und ich hab deswegen mal gefragt, weil ich wissen wollte, wie lange das ca. anhält


----------



## Konov (29. Mai 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Boooah... Hatte von euch schonmal jemand ne Lumbalpunktion? Ist es normal, dass man da anderthalb Tage Kopfschmerzen bekommt, die dann auch n paar Tage anhalten?



Würde sagen dass es normale Nebenwirkungen sind.
Natürlich verhält sich da jeder mensch anders, aber ich kenne 2 leute die schonmal eine machen mussten und beide haben dasselbe berichtet: 
Man fühlt sich hinterher wie ausgeschissen

Wie lange irgendwelche schmerzen anhalten, wird dir nur dein arzt sagen können, obwohl selbst der warscheinlich net 

In dem Sinne: Guten Morgen!


----------



## Xidish (29. Mai 2013)

Moin 

und


schneemaus schrieb:


> Boooah... Hatte von euch schonmal jemand ne Lumbalpunktion? Ist es normal, dass man da anderthalb Tage Kopfschmerzen bekommt, die dann auch n paar Tage anhalten?


Für permanent Kopfschmerzen mit abundzu starken Schüben bei geringer Anstrengung brauche ich nicht mal eine Punktion.
Die Schmerzen (mal links, mal rechts, mal vorne , mal hinten) habe ich gratis seit ca 9 Wochen. 

Und in Hessen scheinen die 7 Pfingstfeiertage gehabt zu haben.
Binnen einer Woche sollte mein Befund (vor allem der von mir) vom nicht gemachten aber geforderten CT beim Hausarzt sein.
Bis jetzt fehlt jede Spur davon und seit 2 Tagen versuche ich die Radiologische Praxis zu erreichen, die ihn zuschicken sollte.

Irgendiwe fällt mir da gerade spontan eine Passage von Falco ein





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cyrdPtEHKzE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mus ich denn sterben ......... um zu leben.


----------



## H2OTest (29. Mai 2013)

Babababa bida bo Running roudn witz Cpt Jack!


----------



## Olliruh (29. Mai 2013)

Ich verstehs nicht... grad im ranked promotion match mit meinem twink... cho gath aufer top lane gespielt.. alles lief super hab die vi ordentlich zerstört und bin mit 2/0 außer "laning phase" gekommen. Dann immer weiter top gepusht und 3x top teleportiert. Immer wenn ich unten war haben wir den Teamfight gewonnen. Hab 3 kills und ungefähr 5 assists und den bot turret geholt. Daraus hat sich dann auch 2x Drake ergeben. Und trotzdem haben meine Teammates es geschafft Haus hoch zu verlieren.... 
Und das geht so pausenlos..


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2013)

Aloha Leute heut ist alles supi


----------



## Davatar (29. Mai 2013)

Offenbar versteht nicht jeder das Selbe unter Maissalat. Hab nen Arbeitskollegen gebeten, mir nen Maissalat mitzubringen. Erhalten hab ich nen gemischten Salat mit Mais drin - leider ohne Sauce o_x


----------



## Olliruh (29. Mai 2013)

Bug Splat Error ^-^


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Offenbar versteht nicht jeder das Selbe unter Maissalat. Hab nen Arbeitskollegen gebeten, mir nen Maissalat mitzubringen. Erhalten hab ich nen gemischten Salat mit Mais drin - leider ohne Sauce o_x



Hm was bekommst du dann wohl wenn due ihm sagst er soll dir nen gemischten Salat mitbringen


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Hm was bekommst du dann wohl wenn due ihm sagst er soll dir nen gemischten Salat mitbringen



Waffeln.


----------



## Aun (29. Mai 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Hm was bekommst du dann wohl wenn due ihm sagst er soll dir nen gemischten Salat mitbringen



mixed pickles


----------



## Zonalar (29. Mai 2013)

Meep


----------



## Alux (29. Mai 2013)

Gibts hier eigtl jemanden der sich mit Adobe Premiere auskennt und weis wie man am einfachsten Material aus einem Film (auf DVD) rausbekommt?


----------



## Legendary (30. Mai 2013)

Moin, heute Feiertag!


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Mai 2013)

Du musst die Walnuss in das Walnussloch stecken!


----------



## Wynn (30. Mai 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du musst die Walnuss in das Walnussloch stecken!



schrotti es lesen auch kinder auf dem board hier ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Mai 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> schrotti es lesen auch kinder auf dem board hier ^^



Bist du es nicht langsam leid, immer wieder zu unterstreichen, dass du keine Ahnung hast?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lr54tiJHtUk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2013)

wo isn heut bitte Feiertag ?


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wo isn heut bitte Feiertag ?



Baden-Württemberg, Bayern, NRW, Saarland, Hessen und teilweise Thüringen und Sachsen


----------



## Xidish (30. Mai 2013)

Tja, bei den Katholiken gibt's heute den Fronleichnam. 
Allerdings ist das eigentlich kein offizieller biblischer Feiertag, wie Ostern, Pfingsten oder Weihnachten.


----------



## Wynn (30. Mai 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> wo isn heut bitte Feiertag ?



in allen ländern mit überwiegend katholischen glauben



> Brüssel (dpo) - Die Europäische Union hat endlich ein Konzept vorgelegt, um die in zahlreichen Mitgliedsstaaten grassierende Jugendarbeitslosigkeit einzudämmen. Da arbeitslose Jugendliche wie von Zauberhand aufhören, arbeitslose Jugendliche zu sein, sobald sie ihr 25. Lebensjahr abgeschlossen haben, lautet der raffinierte Plan der EU-Kommission "Abwarten bis genügend Jahre ins Land gezogen sind".


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Mai 2013)

Aha war ja irgendwie klar...


----------



## EspCap (30. Mai 2013)

TIL wir haben mehr Katholiken als Protestanten in BaWü O_o


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9JPq519oWyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Mal passend zur gestrigen ersten Vermählung in Frankreich!
http://www.spiegel.d...n-a-902682.html


----------



## Davatar (30. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Mal passend zur gestrigen ersten Vermählung in Frankreich!


Du hast geheiratet? Ne Französin? Gratuliere, dann gibts von jetzt an Croissants zum Frühstück!


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Mai 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du hast geheiratet? Ne Französin? Gratuliere, dann gibts von jetzt an Croissants zum Frühstück!



Witzbold ^^


----------



## Davatar (30. Mai 2013)

<) Zirkus (o:> <) Zirkus (o:> <) Zirkus (o:>


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Mai 2013)




----------



## Konov (30. Mai 2013)

Da schließe ich mich an.... tässchen kaffee, packung kekse... draußen der regen und ich vorm rechner, WoT farmen 

huhuhuhu


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Mai 2013)

So, bald habe ich die erste Folge von "Mathevorlesung" durch. Irgendwie nett, dass die Vorlesung letztes Semester aufgenommen wurde. ^^


----------



## Davatar (31. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Irgendwie kann ich mich auch nach zwei Monaten noch nicht an meinen kurzen Arbeitsweg gewöhnen. Wollte heute um 7:45 im Büro sein, um ein Interview vorzubereiten, angekommen im Büro bin ich um 7:15 o_O


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Mai 2013)

Guten Morgen! Ich gehe nach 10h Rp mal schlafen. nachti xD


----------



## Davatar (31. Mai 2013)

Gut Nacht ^^<br><br>und was ist Rp?


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2013)

rollenspiele @ davatar



Thema xbox one und voller preis für gebrauchtspiele

http://www.oxm.co.uk/55086/gta-5-publisher-if-microsoft-is-taxing-used-games-we-should-get-paid-too/

Der erste Entwickler will wenn MS drann geld verdient mit dranverdienen - vieleicht wenn sich genug entwickler melden wird es für ms zu aufwendig und sie senken die gebraucht pauschale oder entfernen sie noch


----------



## Davatar (31. Mai 2013)

ok an Rollenspiele hätt ich auch gedacht, aber die Nacht durch 10h Rollenspiele unter der Woche fand ich dann n Bisschen heftig, wobei natürlich die Frage ist, was für ne Art Rollenspiele er meint. Ich glaub nach 10 Stunden Pen & Paper wär ich völlig fertig ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Mai 2013)

Wow undso. ^^ Ich kann nicht schlafen, jetzt bin ich schowieder da xD Bin total verpennt und müde.


----------



## Davatar (31. Mai 2013)

Ahso WoW, das gibts noch? 
Ich wär heute eigentlich an nen Junggesellenabend eingeladen, aber der Bräutigam liegt mit 40 Grad Fieber im Bett und isst laufend rückwärts  ma schaun was ich mache.

Jedenfalls geh ich jetzt mal ins Wochenende  Tschööööööööööööööööööööööööööööö


----------



## Aun (31. Mai 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wow undso. ^^ Ich kann nicht schlafen, jetzt bin ich schowieder da xD Bin total verpennt und müde.



jaja das gute alte goldshire rp ab 2300


----------



## seanbuddha (31. Mai 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> jaja das gute alte goldshire rp ab 2300



Witzbold.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2013)

Sturmfrei wooooop, wer will kommen ? (nicht)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. Mai 2013)

Wo wohnt dein Haus?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2013)

Zuhause Mensch..


----------



## BloodyEyeX (31. Mai 2013)

Ich hätte es wissen müssen X /


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Wo wohnt dein Haus?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Mai 2013)

Shika wohnt doch in Hamburg


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2013)

close enough Wrynn


----------



## zoizz (1. Juni 2013)

Threadopener: job done 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (1. Juni 2013)

Moin zusammen,

das war eine "höllische Nacht für mich - ca alle 2 Stunden wieder wach.
Hing dauernd zwischen Toilette und Kühlakkus.

Ein bereits wurzelbehandelter Zahn ist nun bis auf die Grundmauer abgebrochen -
und das, wo der doch nächste Woche noch gerettet werden sollte.

Natürlich hatte ich keine Schmerzmittel im Haus.   

Heute 8 Uhr erstmal Mittel gekauft, wirken sehr gut.
Zahnärzte haben heute beide nicht Sprechzeiten - Zahnchirurgie in etwa 30 km Entfernung ebenfalls nicht.

Jedenfalls geht es Montag dann dahin.
Und den letzten Weisheitszahn auf der anderen Seite können sie gleich mit rausholen.


----------



## myadictivo (1. Juni 2013)

willkommen im club 
hab auch probleme mit nem backenzahn. wurzelbehandlung soll anlaufen, als ich endlich zeit für nen termin hatte, war die praxis im urlaub.
also vertretungszahnarzt aufgesucht, der mir nur die freiliegenden zahnhälse versiegelt hat.
direkt am nächsten tag ging der schmerz wieder los..
kannste wahnsinnig werden..also medi-schrank geplündert und schmerz weggeballert ^^
jetzt noch eine woche überstehen, bis mein hauszahnarzt wieder da ist und dann entweder versuchen was zu retten (wurzelbehandlung) oder Z wie zange


----------



## Konov (1. Juni 2013)

morgen und verregneten samstag allerseits


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> verregneten samstag allerseits



stimmt


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2013)

nach dem wolkenbruch gestern scheint hier die sonne


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2013)

Oh Leute ich bin zu alt für diesen sch*iß..


----------



## ZAM (1. Juni 2013)

Das Wetter ist toll für die Laune - nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juni 2013)

Kennt sich jemand mit Android Lost aus ?


----------



## Wynn (1. Juni 2013)

hier ne anleitung auf deutsch

http://www.android-user.de/Magazin/Archiv/2012/06/Fernzugriff-auf-Ihren-Androiden


----------



## EspCap (1. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist toll für die Laune - nicht.



Aber toll zum in die Bib sitzen. Das war neulich bei blauem Himmel & 20 Grad schon schwieriger... 
Nur blöd dass ich meinen Schirm natürlich ganz daheim vergessen hab


----------



## FoKzT (2. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen odere nachmittag bessergesagt  joa toll bin zwar nich mehr krank aber morgen darf ich wieder in die Schule gehen hura -.- egal muss eh nur noch 1nen Monat und 15 Tage


----------



## Xidish (2. Juni 2013)

Juten Tach ...

eben das erste Mal seit Freitag was anständiges gegessen.
Schmerzmittel schlagen endlich etwas mehr an.
Werde es wohl bis morgen früh so überstehen.
Dann geht's ab zu Zahnchirurgie zur Vollnarkose. 

Freue mich schon jetzt auf das danach.


----------



## Alux (2. Juni 2013)

So endlich wieder gutes Internet da Kabel verlegt


----------



## zoizz (2. Juni 2013)

Schwellung geht langsam zurück, gestern abend erste feste Nahrung nach Mittwoch. Operation Weisheitszähne nach dem ersten Boss gescheitert... Komplikationen, Krankenhaus, und dennoch den Finaltermin im Auge behalten und sehr zeitnah setzten müssen! Ich wünsche es meinem schlimmsten Feind nicht. Und doch darf ich nochmal hin.

Mitfühlende Grüße an die beiden ähnlichleidenden atm.


Das waren jetzt vier Tage am Stück frei und irgendwie hab ichs nicht wirklich mitbekommen -.-

Und ab morgen wird Sommer.


----------



## Xidish (2. Juni 2013)

Gute Besserung allen Kranken!
Und die, die es nicht sind - bleibt gesund!


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2013)

Förster am Montagmorgen!

gleich noch zum Friseur, die lange Matte wegschnippeln lassen 
danach Vorstellungsgespräch pro forma, hab ja meine Stelle schon sicher aber vielleicht bekomm ich irgendwo umsonst Geschenke?


----------



## H2OTest (3. Juni 2013)

Gleich Fahrschuleeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Davatar (3. Juni 2013)

Moin Leute!<br><br>So, hab ein ordentliches Junggesellen-Wochenende hinter mir. Jetzt hab ich dafür ne ordentliche Erkältung, aber das wars wert. Ich schätze mal, der Stargast drüfte jetzt ready sein für seine Zukünftige ^^<br>Das war vielleicht was. Ich glaub, das letzte Wochenende in dem Stil hatte ich früher mal mit 18 in ner Waldhütte. Verhältnis von Alkohol zu Mineralgetränken lag ungefähr so bei 10:1 oder so und das von Freitag Abend bis Sonntag Nachmittag. Also am Freitag&nbsp;gabs normal clubbing, aber danach gings&nbsp;morgens um 4 weiter in son abgeschiedenes Häuschen im Nirgendwo bis Sonntag Nachmittag.&nbsp;Als dann der eine Typ noch den selbst gebrannten Kirsch-Schnaps rausrückte...hab ich gemerkt, dass ich definitiv nicht mehr 18 bin ^^<br>Das Sahnehäubchen für mich war dann noch ne Handy-Nummer von nem hübschen Mädel <br><br>Jetzt noch 3 Tage chillig arbeiten, dann gehts ab nach Prag <br><br>Das Leben kann schön sein.


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2013)

<br><br> ^^

Heute sonnenstrahlen!!! dafür ne steife brise wie an der Nordsee, trotzdem besser als Regen!


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aM8pTC-4aMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



TACH KINDER! HABT IHR LUST AUF SCHOKOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAADE?


----------



## Hordlerkiller (3. Juni 2013)

^^


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Juni 2013)

^^


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2013)

Na Kinders, was geht aaaaaaabb


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2013)

Grad Ende der 2. Staffel GoT gesehen D: I WANT MOAR


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2013)

dann fang mit den büchern an


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2013)

Ne, will jetzt erstmal die Serie zu Ende schauen. Aber dauert noch so lange, bis die Staffel auf deutsch weiter geht D:

Werde mir sie wohl auf Englisch bestellen.

Edith sagt grad, dass es die noch nichtmal gibt... bzw sie läuft grad


----------



## Konov (3. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Grad Ende der 2. Staffel GoT gesehen D: I WANT MOAR



die dritte staffel is auch goil... hammer serie


----------



## Davatar (4. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> dann fang mit den büchern an





Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ne, will jetzt erstmal die Serie zu Ende schauen. Aber dauert noch so lange, bis die Staffel auf deutsch weiter geht D:
> 
> Werde mir sie wohl auf Englisch bestellen.
> 
> Edith sagt grad, dass es die noch nichtmal gibt... bzw sie läuft grad


Soweit ich weiss ist doch noch nicht mal die Bücherreihe fertig geschrieben?


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2013)

Hatte grad meine mündliche Abiprüfung in Englisch und Noten gibts in 1 Stunde. Ich platze vor anspannung


----------



## H2OTest (4. Juni 2013)

Du Bling Bling ich Bang Bang Genetikk ist die Gang


----------



## Davatar (4. Juni 2013)

Versteh mal einer die Frauenwelt...Ich hab ja schon viele Momente erlebt, in der ich die Frauenwelt überhaupt nicht verstanden hab, aber sowas seltsames kam bis jetzt eher selten vor.
Hab letzten Freitag son Mädel kennengelernt und sie nach ihrer Nummer gefragt, Nummer auch erhalten. Hab sie heute dann mal gefragt, ob wir nicht mal was trinken gehn wollen und sie war auch einverstanden. Einziges Problem, da sie im Schichtbetrieb arbeitet, muss man halt schaun, wanns ihr geht. Darauf meine ich, kein Problem, sie soll mir einfach sagen, wenns ihr passt. Zuletzt die Antwort:


> Ok ist gut. WIESO wolltest Du meine Handy Nr?


o_O Was denn das für ne Frage? Natürlich bin ich leidenschaftlicher Handynummern-Sammler und frag die Leute nur aus Spass nach ihrer Nummer...


----------



## H2OTest (4. Juni 2013)

Davatar hat n ekligen Fetisch


----------



## Davatar (4. Juni 2013)

Das musst Du grad sagen *Mit dem Finger auf den Text unter H2OTests Avatar zeig*


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2013)

Frag zurück "Warum hast du sie mir denn gegeben? "


----------



## Davatar (4. Juni 2013)

Wollt ich zuerst auch schreiben, dann hab ich mir ne diplomatischere Antwort einfallen lassen. Allerdings, als ich Deinen Kommentar gelesen hab, war dann der Anreiz doch so hoch, dass ich die Frage noch nachgeschoben hab. Mal schaun ob da jetzt noch ne Antwort kommt ^^


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juni 2013)

Haha lass mich die antwort wissen  
Hab heute ne 3 in der mündlichen Prüfung gepackt. Nicht schön aber selten


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juni 2013)

Ihr müsst mir für Morgen mal die Daumen drücken!


----------



## seanbuddha (4. Juni 2013)

Wieso?


----------



## zoizz (4. Juni 2013)

done.

Bitte um Rückmeldung, ob Druck ausreichend vorhanden.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juni 2013)

Morgen zusammen.


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2013)

Moinsen


----------



## Davatar (5. Juni 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Haha lass mich die antwort wissen


Da kam bis heute keine Antwort mehr. Jetzt bin ich wohl unten durch ^^ Aber damit hatte ich auch n Bisschen gerechnet und das in Kauf genommen, sonst hätt ichs nicht geschrieben.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Juni 2013)

haha frauen sind irgendwie komisch  Sehr sensibel


----------



## Aun (5. Juni 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> haha frauen sind irgendwie komisch  Sehr sensibel



die,die ich kenne sind elefanten im porzellanladen


----------



## Alux (5. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss ist doch noch nicht mal die Bücherreihe fertig geschrieben?



Korrekt. Momentan sind 5 Bücher am Markt und 2 erscheinen noch. Was die Fernsehserie angeht, die geht noch lang weiter. Die 3. Staffle ist die erste Hälfte von Buch Nr. 3, keine Ahnung ob die anderen Bücher auch so kompliziert sind, dass man 2 Staffeln oder mehr für 1 Buch braucht.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Korrekt. Momentan sind 5 Bücher am Markt und 2 erscheinen noch. Was die Fernsehserie angeht, die geht noch lang weiter. Die 3. Staffle ist die erste Hälfte von Buch Nr. 3, keine Ahnung ob die anderen Bücher auch so kompliziert sind, dass man 2 Staffeln oder mehr für 1 Buch braucht.



Momentan sind 5 Englische bücher auf dem Markt und 2 erscheinen noch
Momenten sind 10 Deutsche Bücher auf dem Markt und 4 erscheinen noch

Momentan wurden 2 Staffel auf Deutsch geschnitten im Free TV gezeigt
Momentan wurden 2 Staffeln uncut auf Deutsch im Pay TV gezeigt
Momentan wurden 9 Folgen von Staffel 3 auf Englisch uncut auf Sky gezeigt
Momentan wurden 4 Folgen von Staffel 3 auf deutsch uncut auf Sky gezeigt

Momentan sind Staffel 1 und 2 Uncut auf Bluray und DVD erhältlich und 1 Strategie und 1 Adventure mit Game of Thrones Hintergrund


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> 1 Strategie und 1 Adventure mit Game of Thrones Hintergrund



Und beide Spiele sind Schrott.


----------



## Konov (5. Juni 2013)

Naja man sollte auch net alles zu games verwursten!!
Game of Thrones ist ne geiles abenteuer, bei dem ich den Schauspielern zugucken möchte... selbst zocken halte ich für unangebracht.

Zocken will ich andere sachen!



Tja und heute ist der GEILSTE tag... 20 Grad, sonne ohne Ende und mal eben 3 Stunden im Wald rumgeballert - GODLIKE

und heut abend pizza futtern und bier saufen mitm kumpel


----------



## Davatar (5. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und beide Spiele sind Schrott.


Sagte der Schrottinator ^^

Und ham wir Dir jetzt vergeblich oder erfolgreich die Daumen gedrückt? Also mit "wir" mein ich die, dies auch wirklich getan ham  und wofür eigentlich?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juni 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> haha frauen sind irgendwie komisch  Sehr sensibel



KEIN SEX FÜR DICH


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ADuRzhWNYk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bwahahaaa, ich schmeiss mich weg!


----------



## Reflox (5. Juni 2013)

Ich wurde von nem Typen angemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sagte der Schrottinator ^^


Wie sagte der Hippster: Dafür stehe ich mit meinem Namen 



Davatar schrieb:


> Und ham wir Dir jetzt vergeblich oder erfolgreich die Daumen gedrückt? Also mit "wir" mein ich die, dies auch wirklich getan ham  und wofür eigentlich?



Es ging darum, dass ich endlich mein Thema für die Bachelorthesis festnageln kann. Das war ein Problem, das sich seit Beginn dieses Semesters durchgezogen hat. Ich konnte endlich ein Thema finden, für das sich sowohl das Unternehmen, bei dem ich Werksstudent bin, als auch ein Prof begeistern kann. Am 24.6. hab ich einen Termin beim Prof, an dem dann Nägel mit Köpfen gemacht werden kann. Und dann wenn die Klausuren rum sind, kann ich neben dem Job endlich anfangen, die Thesis vorzubereiten. Ich vermute, dass der Aufwand recht groß wird, außerdem sind meine Stärken nicht im Web, bis auf ein paar Dinge. Vielleicht schaffe ich ja doch noch den Abschluss


----------



## Olliruh (6. Juni 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich ne Seite wo man Syboliken erklärt bekommt ? Zb wofür brennende Brücken stehen oder so ? 
Bin bis jetzt nur auf eine Traumdeutungsseite gekommen.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Juni 2013)

Zum nachtschwärmer thema mit vorurteilen etc.

ich hatte da erst kürzlich ein, für mich lustiges Erlebniss.
Ich hatte mit einem kollegen ausgemacht ein konzert in seiner stadt (Basel) zu besuchen. der kommt aus bosnien und ist ziemlich gross.
plötzlich kam dann auch noch ein mit student von ihm mit an dieses konzert. der war schwarz, kam aus afrika und konnte nur englisch sprechen.

es war interessant zu beobachten wie uns die leute aus dem weg gingen als wir abends durch die strassen zogen.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juni 2013)

Moin


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Zum nachtschwärmer thema mit vorurteilen etc.
> 
> ich hatte da erst kürzlich ein, für mich lustiges Erlebniss.
> Ich hatte mit einem kollegen ausgemacht ein konzert in seiner stadt (Basel) zu besuchen. der kommt aus bosnien und ist ziemlich gross.
> ...



Witzig 

da greifen warscheinlich wieder sofort diverse klischees die die leute im kopf haben.
Kann es mir lebhaft vorstellen 

Moin zusammen!


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



juten tach


----------



## H2OTest (7. Juni 2013)

so aun vllt komm ich nochmal nach md


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2013)

mach das. bin dieses we leider net da. muss oma pflegen  lass md net absaufen.

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.321920331271454.1073741836.320024631461024&type=3

wo die 3 bundis stehen is bei mir direkt um die ecke, inkl kindergarten und behindertenheim


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juni 2013)

ABI ABI ABI ABITUR ABITUR


----------



## exill (7. Juni 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ABI ABI ABI ABITUR ABITUR



Glückwunsch! Schnitt?


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juni 2013)

2.6


----------



## exill (7. Juni 2013)

Ordentlich .


----------



## Aun (7. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ums mal zu verdeutlichen. hinter der balustrade gehst nochmal 3 meter runter zum see. naja wird wohl evakuiert werden.....


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht kann euch ja Aquaman helfen. Dann ist der auch mal für was gut.


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2013)

So heut erstmal die ARMA III Alpha getestet, danke an den der es ermöglicht hat 

Ja also grafik is IMO auf BF3 niveau also ziemlich goil... viel besser geht eh net

Gameplay is einfach nur hart, weil ich intuitiv null plan hatte was ich machen musste um einfachste bewegungen auszuführen.
Trotz lesen der tooltips musste ich alle controls einzeln nachschauen. Zudem war die Mausbewegung sehr schwammig, nach bissl rumbasteln ist es aber nun ganz ok.
Soll wohl realistischer sein? k.A.

Jedenfalls ist ARMA III kein shooter wo man weiß dass man trifft.... im showcase sind die ziele mal eben hunderte meter weg, außer nem roten punkt am horizont hab ich net viel gesehen.
Bissl einzelfeuer gemacht, aber das kann unmöglich was getroffen haben 

Rest schau ich mir heute noch an... hab nur mal kurz reingespielt.
Pluspunkt auf jedenfall goile grafik, riesen landschaft, militärisches flair mit taktischer karte, realistischen sounds etc...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2013)

Du musst halt besonders taktisch vorgehen. Seine volle Wirkung entfaltet das Spiel meiner Meinung nach im Multiplayer. Die ARMA Community bietet eine unglaubliche Auswahl an Mods. Von Zombies (DayZ bzw Zoombies) bis hin zu Teamplay (Wasteland).

ARMA bietet das Grundgerüst, ich finde aber die Community macht das Spiel erst richtig genial. Man muss natürlich erstmal reinkommen. Die Waffen, der Körper, die Umgebung, alles verhält sich realistischer als in anderen Shootern. Ein Beispiel sind die verschiedenen Stances (Stellungen bzw Haltungen des Körper). Kp wie viele das genau sind, aber mehr als 4 sind es. Von auf dem Boden kriechend bis hin zu geduckt und leicht gebeugt. Wenn man die Controlls drauf hat, ist es ein Spaß


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Du musst halt besonders taktisch vorgehen. Seine volle Wirkung entfaltet das Spiel meiner Meinung nach im Multiplayer. Die ARMA Community bietet eine unglaubliche Auswahl an Mods. Von Zombies (DayZ bzw Zoombies) bis hin zu Teamplay (Wasteland).
> 
> ARMA bietet das Grundgerüst, ich finde aber die Community macht das Spiel erst richtig genial. Man muss natürlich erstmal reinkommen. Die Waffen, der Körper, die Umgebung, alles verhält sich realistischer als in anderen Shootern. Ein Beispiel sind die verschiedenen Stances (Stellungen bzw Haltungen des Körper). Kp wie viele das genau sind, aber mehr als 4 sind es. Von auf dem Boden kriechend bis hin zu geduckt und leicht gebeugt. Wenn man die Controlls drauf hat, ist es ein Spaß



Jo kein spiel für zwischendurch.... man muss sich reinfuchsen... im moment empfinde ich es als ziemlich anstrengend, aber werde es weiter verfolgen


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Juni 2013)

Können die Jungs da auch M98 Präzisionsgewehre beim laufen abfeuern?
Wenn nicht ist das ein plus punkt für den realismus.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2013)

Präzisionsgewehre sind noch nicht eingebaut soweit ich weiß, ist ja noch in der Alpha. Allerdings ist es schon mit normalen Sturmgewehren schwer, da du nach kurzer Zeit außer Atem bist und verziehst wie sonst wat. Selbst nach nem Sprint musst du erstmal zur Ruhe kommen.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juni 2013)

Tach kinder


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2013)

Jemand die neusten News zur XBox One gesehen ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heißt: Xbox muss einmal alle 24 Stunden mit dem Internet verbunden sein, ansonsten kannst keine Games zocken. Ich will ja nicht haten... ich will nicht. Aber WARUM ZUM TEUFEL ?

Ich würde mal gern einen Grund wissen.


----------



## Konov (7. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich würde mal gern einen Grund wissen.



WEIL MAN DIE WELT UNTERJOCHEN WILL


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Jemand die neusten News zur XBox One gesehen ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vorallem....1,5 Mbps empfohlen. Was ist mit den leuten die eigentlich nur ne 6k Leitung bekommen und im obersten Stock wohnen wie...ich z.b.? Lags ahoy?


----------



## Saji (7. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Vorallem....1,5 Mbps empfohlen. Was ist mit den leuten die eigentlich nur ne 6k Leitung bekommen und im obersten Stock wohnen wie...ich z.b.? Lags ahoy?



Deine Leitung schafft keine 192kilobyte/sekund bei DSL6000?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2013)

Stell dir mal vor, bald gibt es in den Spieleverpackungen keine CDs bzw DVDs mehr, sondern nur noch Codes.

Und lad dann mal mit ner schwächeren Leitung 15 GB runter. glhf


----------



## Saji (7. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, bald gibt es in den Spieleverpackungen keine CDs bzw DVDs mehr, sondern nur noch Codes.
> 
> Und lad dann mal mit ner schwächeren Leitung 15 GB runter. glhf



Oder mit ner Drosselkom Leitung... *scnr*


----------



## Wynn (7. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geht es nur mit so ? ^^


----------



## Saji (7. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum würdest du Konsolennachrichten auch spielen wollen?


----------



## Wynn (7. Juni 2013)

geht ums heiss machen und dann sieht man arghs ist ja für konsole ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Juni 2013)

Die Xbox One macht mich nicht grade heiß ^^


----------



## Saji (7. Juni 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Die Xbox One macht mich nicht grade heiß ^^



Mich macht keine der neuen Konsolen heiß. Aber besonders die XboxOne nicht. ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Juni 2013)

Ps4 vielleicht. Aber auch nur weil die bis jetzt kaum Infos rausrücken.

Mal auf die E3 Berichte warten.

Fand ja das Angry Joe Video zu XBox One nice ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ekOtn7L1N0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (7. Juni 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ps4 vielleicht. Aber auch nur weil die bis jetzt kaum Infos rausrücken.
> 
> Mal auf die E3 Berichte warten.
> 
> Fand ja das Angry Joe Video zu XBox One nice ^^



Musst dir mal Part 2 anschauen. Aber nimm den Regenschirm mit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Fand ja das Angry Joe Video zu XBox One nice ^^



Jop das hab ich auch gefeiert 

Ist halt komisch. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass Microsoft diesen Schritt mit DRM usw alleine durchzieht, hab die Befürchtung, dass Sony ihnen folgt. Selbst wenn sie dies tun, wird die PS4 beim Shitstorm glimpflich davon kommen. Dieser Onlinezwang von Microsoft ist einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, bald gibt es in den Spieleverpackungen keine CDs bzw DVDs mehr, sondern nur noch Codes.
> 
> Und lad dann mal mit ner schwächeren Leitung 15 GB runter. glhf



Das gab's schon.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das gab's schon.



Meinst wohl das gibt es schon 

"Wir" PC User sind an sowas eh schon gewöhnt.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Meinst wohl das gibt es schon
> 
> "Wir" PC User sind an sowas eh schon gewöhnt.



Gab's verdeutlich aber, dass die ersten Fälle schon ne Weile her sind. Gab's den Firlefanz schon vor dem Addon zu Alarmstufe Rot 3? Ich musste ja damals im Laden nen Lachkrampf unterdrücken, als ich die Hülle in meiner Hand hielt.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Juni 2013)

Fööööööööööööööööööörster im Wald!


----------



## Ogil (8. Juni 2013)

Du weisst doch: Es geht nicht darum wer zuerst kommt, sondern darum wer den schoensten Stamm hat!

Von daher: Morgen Genossen Waldwachtmeister!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2013)

FUUUU mir wurde grad die WTF Folge der aktuellen Game of Thrones Staffel gespoilert...


FU U INTERNET


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Fööööööööööööööööööörster im Wald!



DIEB!
Das ist mein Spruch 

trotzdem: Moin ihr Förster und Waldmeister


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2013)

Haha, irgendwie gut gemacht


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juni 2013)

Was ist eigentlich dein Problem?


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich dein Problem?




*did i ever tell you the definition of insanity*


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juni 2013)

BLAH BLAH BLAH




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Mo8Qls0HnWo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



David Hasselhoff!


----------



## Alux (8. Juni 2013)

Seaniboy is da!


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Seaniboy is da!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naknaknak Naknaknak Naknak Naknak. Naknak nak? Nananak Nak Naknak Naknak. Naknaknak Nanananak Naknaknak Nak? Nananak Nak Naknak Nak? Naknak Nanak Naknaknak Nanananak Nananak Nak Naknaknak Naknaknak Naknak nak? Naknaknak Nak? Naknaknak Nak? Naknak nak? Naknaknak Nananak Nananak Nak Naknak Nananak Naknak nak? Naknak Naknak. Nananak Nak Naknak nak? Naknaknak nak? Naknak Nanananak Naknak Nak. Nananak Nak Naknaknak Nanananak Naknak naknaknak Nananak Nak Nanananak naknaknak Nananak Nak Naknak Nananak Naknak nak? Naknak Naknak. Nananak Nak Naknak nak! Naknak Naknak. Naknaknak Nananak Nananak Nak Naknak Nananak Naknak nak? Naknaknak Naknaknak naknak Nanananak nanak Naknak Naknak naknak Naknak nanak Naknaknak Nak? Nananak Nak Naknaknak nak? Naknak nak. Naknak Nak? Nananak Nak Naknaknak Nanananak Naknak Nanananak Naknak Nak. Naknaknak Naknaknak naknak Nanananak nanak naknak Naknak naknak Naknaknak Naknaknak Naknak Nanak Naknaknak Nananak Naknak nak!


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nak? Nananak Naknak nak? Naknak Naknak. Nananak Nak Naknak nak! Naknak Naknak. Naknaknak Nananak Nananak Nak Naknak Naknaknak Naknak nak? Naknak nak. Naknak Nanak Naknaknak nak? Naknaknak Nanananak Naknak naknaknak Nananak nak. Nananak nak. Nananak nak. Nananak Nak Naknaknak Naknak Naknak naknaknak Naknaknak Nananak Naknak Nanak Naknak naknak Naknak naknak Naknak nak? Naknak nak! Nananak Nak Naknaknak Naknaknak Naknak Naknak. Naknaknak Nananak Naknak Nak? Nananak Nak Naknak nak! Naknak nak? Naknak Naknak. Naknak nak. Naknak nak? Nananak Nak nak? Naknaknak Naknak naknaknak Naknak Nak. Naknak nak. Naknaknak nak? Naknak nak. Naknak Naknaknak Nananak Nak Naknak nak! Naknak nak? Naknak Naknaknak Naknak Nanak Nananak Nak Naknaknak Naknaknak Naknak Nanak Naknaknak Nananak Naknak nak! Nananak nak. Nananak Nak Nak? Nak? Naknak Nanak Naknaknak Nanananak Nananak Nak Naknak nanak Naknak naknaknak Naknaknak Nak? Naknaknak Naknaknaknak Naknaknak Nak? Nananak Nak Naknak nak. Naknaknak nak? Naknaknak Nananak Nananak Nak Naknak Nanak Naknak nak. Nananak Nanak Nananak Nak Nanananak Naknaknaknak Nananak Nak.


----------



## Alux (8. Juni 2013)

Käse?


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Käse?



zum Wein ?


----------



## Alux (8. Juni 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> zum Wein ?



Eine Flasche Sunaseitn Taurisler 2011 bitte!


----------



## win3ermute (8. Juni 2013)

Hodor!


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Hodor!



Hodor mit dem langen .... HOOOOODDDDOOOOORRRR!!!!!!


----------



## Saji (8. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nak? Nananak Naknak nak? Naknak Naknak. Nananak Nak Naknak nak! Naknak Naknak. Naknaknak Nananak Nananak Nak Naknak Naknaknak Naknak nak? Naknak nak. Naknak Nanak Naknaknak nak? Naknaknak Nanananak Naknak naknaknak Nananak nak. Nananak nak. Nananak nak. Nananak Nak Naknaknak Naknak Naknak naknaknak Naknaknak Nananak Naknak Nanak Naknak naknak Naknak naknak Naknak nak? Naknak nak! Nananak Nak Naknaknak Naknaknak Naknak Naknak. Naknaknak Nananak Naknak Nak? Nananak Nak Naknak nak! Naknak nak? Naknak Naknak. Naknak nak. Naknak nak? Nananak Nak nak? Naknaknak Naknak naknaknak Naknak Nak. Naknak nak. Naknaknak nak? Naknak nak. Naknak Naknaknak Nananak Nak Naknak nak! Naknak nak? Naknak Naknaknak Naknak Nanak Nananak Nak Naknaknak Naknaknak Naknak Nanak Naknaknak Nananak Naknak nak! Nananak nak. Nananak Nak Nak? Nak? Naknak Nanak Naknaknak Nanananak Nananak Nak Naknak nanak Naknak naknaknak Naknaknak Nak? Naknaknak Naknaknaknak Naknaknak Nak? Nananak Nak Naknak nak. Naknaknak nak? Naknaknak Nananak Nananak Nak Naknak Nanak Naknak nak. Nananak Nanak Nananak Nak Nanananak Naknaknaknak Nananak Nak.



Waka? Waka waka waka waka waka waka, waka? Waka waka waka waka. Waka WAKA! Waka waka waka waka waka, waka waka waka waka, waka waka. Waka waka waka waka waka waka waka. Waka, waka waka waka, waka waka waka? Waka waka waka. 

Waka: Waka waka waka...


----------



## orkman (8. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Waka? Waka waka waka waka waka waka, waka? Waka waka waka waka. Waka WAKA! Waka waka waka waka waka, waka waka waka waka, waka waka. Waka waka waka waka waka waka waka. Waka, waka waka waka, waka waka waka? Waka waka waka.
> 
> Waka: Waka waka waka...



whut ? whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whtu whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whut whtu whut whut whut whut

zahlen sie jetzt nur 29,99 euro und lernen sie noch heute die kommunikation über dubstep laute


----------



## win3ermute (8. Juni 2013)

Entweder ist das ganz große Scheisse oder extrem spaßig - mal sehen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9dIINAH8ovM[/youtube]

Die Krähen und die Heuschrecken auf jeden Fall klasse


----------



## Konov (8. Juni 2013)

LEUTE ladet euch BRICKFORCE runter... das spiel is minecraft mit bauen+schießen abwechselnd.
Es is so geil

Samstag abend und ich bin am suchten


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> LEUTE ladet euch BRICKFORCE runter... das spiel is minecraft mit bauen+schießen abwechselnd.
> Es is so geil
> 
> Samstag abend und ich bin am suchten



lass das rtl nicht hören ^^


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Wynn (9. Juni 2013)

*You**** gewinnt Grimme Online Award 2013 in der Kategorie "Wissen und Bildung" *
Köln (dpo) - Große Ehre für die Internetplattform You****! Das innovative Onlineportal erhielt gestern bei der großen Preisgala in Köln den Grimme Online Award in der Kategorie "Wissen und Bildung". Wie keiner zweiten Seite gelinge es You****, sonst so schwer erreichbaren jungen Menschen wichtige Kenntnisse für alle Lebenslagen zu vermitteln, so die Jury in ihrer Begründung.

Zu den vielen Vorteilen der Seite You**** gehöre, dass sie komplett auf Englisch gehalten ist und so Menschen jeden Alters die oftmals ungeliebte Fremdsprache näher bringt. Das Verständnis wird unter anderem durch von Nutzern eingestellte Lernvideos veranschaulicht, in denen englische Sätze (z.B. "18Year Old Student Fucked After School") bildlich dargestellt werden. Dabei schrecke You**** auch vor schwierigen Wörtern wie "cunnilingus" oder "bukkake" nicht zurück.


----------



## Saji (9. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> *You**** gewinnt Grimme Online Award 2013 in der Kategorie "Wissen und Bildung" *
> Köln (dpo) - Große Ehre für die Internetplattform You****! Das innovative Onlineportal erhielt gestern bei der großen Preisgala in Köln den Grimme Online Award in der Kategorie "Wissen und Bildung". Wie keiner zweiten Seite gelinge es You****, sonst so schwer erreichbaren jungen Menschen wichtige Kenntnisse für alle Lebenslagen zu vermitteln, so die Jury in ihrer Begründung.
> 
> Zu den vielen Vorteilen der Seite You**** gehöre, dass sie komplett auf Englisch gehalten ist und so Menschen jeden Alters die oftmals ungeliebte Fremdsprache näher bringt. Das Verständnis wird unter anderem durch von Nutzern eingestellte Lernvideos veranschaulicht, in denen englische Sätze (z.B. "18Year Old Student Fucked After School") bildlich dargestellt werden. Dabei schrecke You**** auch vor schwierigen Wörtern wie "cunnilingus" oder "bukkake" nicht zurück.



Glückwunsch, du hast einen Postillon-"Artikel" vom letzten Jahr ausgegraben.


----------



## Wynn (9. Juni 2013)

ich weiss wollte schauen ob jemand drauf reagiert der nicht den postilon aktiv liest ^^

aber du musstes es ja kaputt machen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juni 2013)

Schaut meine Sylvari nicht toll aus? Die 20 Euro dafür haben sich gelohnt  Einmal für die Abgrundfarbe der Rüstung 1200 Edelsteine in Gold umgewandelt und dann Exklusiv Charanpassung für die pinken Haare <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juni 2013)

Was man nicht alles für 20 € machen kann...


----------



## Konov (9. Juni 2013)

na für die 20 öcken hätt ich mir lieber 6 Döner geholt ^^


----------



## orkman (9. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> na für die 20 öcken hätt ich mir lieber 6 Döner geholt ^^



du klingst wie mein bruder


----------



## Edou (9. Juni 2013)

Morgen die letzte Gottverdammte Prüfung, wüaaaaaaaargh. Dann, habe, ich, meine, Gottverdammte, Mittlere Reife und kann, beruhigt, in, die, Ausbildung komma komma komma.

Achso guten abend beisammen. =)


----------



## Olliruh (9. Juni 2013)

Immernoch am ABITUR FEIERN


----------



## Alux (9. Juni 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Immernoch am ABITUR FEIERN



Ick muss noch bis 24. warten :/


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2013)

Morgen! 

Bin zurück aus Prag. Das ist meine neue Lieblings-Stadt. Ich hab noch nie soooo viele unglaublich gut aussehende Frauen auf einem Haufen gesehn, ist echt krass. Die Stadt selbst ist auch recht schön anzuschaun, für die Kultur-Leute unter uns. Ansonsten ist clubbing total super und generell war alles recht günstig. Ausserdem gabs da das beste Gulasch, das ich je gegessen hab 

Hab mich ungefähr in 38592 verschiedene Frauen verliebt ^^. Ich glaub wenn ich da wohnen würd, wär ich mit 18 schon verheiratet gewesen 

Kann die Stadt also weiterempfehlen.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ausserdem gabs da das beste Gulasch, das ich je gegessen hab



Es heißt ja auch nicht umsonst *tschechies Gulasch*.


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Es heißt ja auch nicht umsonst *ungarisches Gulasch*.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2013)

Aun verfälscht Zitate


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Morgen!
> 
> Bin zurück aus Prag. Das ist meine neue Lieblings-Stadt. Ich hab noch nie soooo viele unglaublich gut aussehende Frauen auf einem Haufen gesehn, ist echt krass. Die Stadt selbst ist auch recht schön anzuschaun, für die Kultur-Leute unter uns. Ansonsten ist clubbing total super und generell war alles recht günstig. Ausserdem gabs da das beste Gulasch, das ich je gegessen hab
> 
> ...



Was sagt deine Freundin dazu? 

ein bißchen Neid ist da auf meiner seite! 
Warscheinlich sind das die ganzen neureichen Russinnen, die in Prag Urlaub machen


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Was sagt deine Freundin dazu?
> 
> ein bißchen Neid ist da auf meiner seite!
> Warscheinlich sind das die ganzen neureichen Russinnen, die in Prag Urlaub machen


Mit der bin ich seit Anfang Jahr nicht mehr zusammen, insofern sagt sie wohl gar nix dazu ^^
Ich dachte zuerst auch, das seien alles Russinnen, aber die meisten sprachen, soweit ich das gehört hab, dann doch tschechisch (oder zumindest nicht russisch). Natürlich ist mein russisch kaum vorhanden und mein tschechisch noch viel weniger, aber zwischendurch gabs mal n paar Russen von denen ich wusste, dass es Russen sind und das hörte sich dann schon recht anders an als tschechisch.


----------



## Konov (10. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich dachte zuerst auch, das seien alles Russinnen, aber die meisten sprachen, soweit ich das gehört hab, dann doch tschechisch (oder zumindest nicht russisch). Natürlich ist mein russisch kaum vorhanden und mein tschechisch noch viel weniger, aber zwischendurch gabs mal n paar Russen von denen ich wusste, dass es Russen sind und das hörte sich dann schon recht anders an als tschechisch.



 geil

kurz ausgedrückt: du hast von beidem keine ahnung, aber es war definitiv nicht russisch 

Naja ich kenn den unterschied auch net, is ja auch egal ob sie hebräisch oder suaheli sprechen, solange sie gut aussehen


----------



## H2OTest (10. Juni 2013)

So Mittwoch gehts wohl wieder nach MD.


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> geil
> 
> kurz ausgedrückt: du hast von beidem keine ahnung, aber es war definitiv nicht russisch
> 
> Naja ich kenn den unterschied auch net, is ja auch egal ob sie hebräisch oder suaheli sprechen, solange sie gut aussehen


Richtig


----------



## Ellesmere (10. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> geil
> 
> kurz ausgedrückt: du hast von beidem keine ahnung, aber es war definitiv nicht russisch
> 
> Naja ich kenn den unterschied auch net, is ja auch egal ob sie hebräisch oder suaheli sprechen, solange sie gut aussehen






Davatar schrieb:


> Richtig



Oh, nach all der zeit komm ich mal wieder ins Forum geschlendert...Und ich merke: Es hat sich nix verändert!  
Achso- Guten Morgen


----------



## Edou (10. Juni 2013)

Jap, alles beim alten merke ich auch oft genug nach langer abstinenz.


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juni 2013)

Jemand ne gute Seite für den e3 Stream?


----------



## Legendary (10. Juni 2013)

Yes! Neue Xbox 360 

Endlich mal ein Stream von Microsoft, der der Xbox wirklich gerecht wird!


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Yes! Neue Xbox 360
> 
> Endlich mal ein Stream von Microsoft, der der Xbox wirklich gerecht wird!



ich dachte es sollte neuigkeiten zur neuen xbox one geben ^^


----------



## Legendary (10. Juni 2013)

Gibt es seit rund 30 Minuten, ein Kracher nach dem anderen. Das war längst überfällig jenseits von TV TV TV.


----------



## Legendary (10. Juni 2013)

499 EUR bestätigt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2013)

Microsoft hats rausgerissen. Aber 500 Tacken... puh. Jetzt ist Sony dran, ich glaube aber, dass sie mindestens mithalten.

Ich freue mich einfach nur, dass wir heute nicht nur 0815 shit gesehen haben, sondern auch mal Neues.

Btw wie geil sah denn bitte The Witcher aus ? Wird zwar eh aufn PC gespielt, aber daaaamn..


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2013)

Ich fand das meiste, was gezeigt wurde irgendwie goil. Ich bin zwar Hater, aber ich muss zugeben: Ne gute Show ist ne gute Show. Mit Killer Instinct und Project Spark wird es beinahe unmöglich für mich nein zu sagen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte bei Killer Instinct heulen können... wie ich das geliebt habe... 

kommen wir ja knapp an die 1000 € für beide Konsolen, mal schauen.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2013)

Das Problem für mich ist ja, dass ich mit der neuen Box eh nix anfangen kann, weil meine Leitung es nicht hergibt.


----------



## Legendary (10. Juni 2013)

Meine Highlights:

Titanfall!!!!
Forza 5
Quantum Break
Dead Rising 3
Project Spark



Aber auch BF4 war mal richtig richtig geil. Nicht so langweilig wie COD Ghosts, die haben da richtig Gas gegeben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das Problem für mich ist ja, dass ich mit der neuen Box eh nix anfangen kann, weil meine Leitung es nicht hergibt.



Dis + Drosseltelekom

BF4 war im Grunde wie CoD, nur hat es einen Vorteil, und der ist wunderschön, die Grafik.

Wie der Jet ins Wasser stürzte... wer hätte gedacht, dass sie nach BF3 nochmal ne Schippe drauflegen können ? BF4 wischt Call of Duty wech, welches jetzt mit innovativen Gameplay punkten muss.


----------



## Saji (10. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> BF4 wischt Call of Duty wech, welches jetzt mit innovativen Gameplay punkten muss.



Du darfst bei CoD nicht die bahnbrechende KI vergessen. Fische schwimmen weg wenn man ihnen näher kommt. Woop woop!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2013)

Ja sorry hab auch vergessen, CoD hat Hunde. Das ist ein Instawin. 

BF MUSS mit Katzen kontern.


----------



## Legendary (10. Juni 2013)

Das wird es in BF4 geben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Macht die Scheiß Whitelist raus...nicht mal Ebaumsworld ey.


----------



## Saji (10. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ja sorry hab auch vergessen, CoD hat Hunde. Das ist ein Instawin.
> 
> BF MUSS mit Katzen kontern.



B... B... Battlecat.  Kommt zusammen mit der neuen Klasse "He-Soilder".


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2013)

was sich manche leute zusammen spinnen ..... echt schlimm sowas





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (11. Juni 2013)

Und Aun, aktuelle Lage?


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2013)

6,90m und sinkend. aber die gefahr ist noch nicht gebannt. einerseits die deiche, andererseits regenfälle. und iwie kann ich meinen großonkel net ereichen ( wohnt in fischbeck -,-). es herrscht weiterhin katastrophenzustand und die evakuierung wurde/wird noch nicht aufgehoben.

die retten für md war, das fischbeck, lödderitz usw abgesoffen sind  sad but true


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2013)

Toi toi toi für die leute die absaufen!

und guten morgen!


----------



## H2OTest (11. Juni 2013)

Werde am Mittwoch wohl wieedr zu euch kommen und helfen


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2013)

fahrt lieber hoch nach schönhausen oder weiter. wobei hier wird extrem deichsicherung der neue volkssport


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2013)

sie müssen doch die deiche gegen die deich terroisten verteidigen 

ich hätte ja eher auf al quidda oder so getippt anstatt aus dem feind aus den eigenen reihen als nen paar radikale linke sich zum deich terroismus ankündigung bekannten


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> fahrt lieber hoch nach schönhausen oder weiter. wobei hier wird extrem deichsicherung der neue volkssport



Ihr habt sogar Polizisten von uns als Verstärkung, damit aufgepsst wird, dass keine Schaulustigen auf den Deichen turnen.


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2013)

Sony düpiert Xbox One



> *Die Playstation 4 wird günstiger als Microsofts Xbox One, hat keinen Online-Zwang und keine Verbote für Gebrauchtspiele. Ende des Jahres soll Sonys Konsole für 399 Euro in den deutschen Handel kommen. Die Fans jubeln schon jetzt.*



ühühühühü


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

Das war irgendwie lustig, als die Leute während der Konferenz jubelten


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2013)

Naja Microsoft hat die Leute in die Wüste geschicht und Sony hat ihnen Wasser und Brot gegeben


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Juni 2013)

Hehe super das mir das am arsch vorbei geht. GTA V kommt noch für PS3 somit brauche ich weder xbox 1 noch ps 4.

JUBEL!


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Hehe super das mir das am arsch vorbei geht. GTA V kommt noch für PS3 somit brauche ich weder xbox 1 noch ps 4.
> 
> JUBEL!



Watchdogs auch


----------



## orkman (11. Juni 2013)

microsoft ist mit seiner neuen xbox one wohl echt am arsch ... ob die überhaupt eine xbox one verkaufen werden ?


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Watchdogs auch



ja auch watchdogs



Spoiler



Ich habe mir die Trailer und Gameplays, die es bereits gibt angesehen und kann dem ganzen gehacke nichts abgewinnen.


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> microsoft ist mit seiner neuen xbox one wohl echt am arsch ... ob die überhaupt eine xbox one verkaufen werden ?



Ja, wie der name schon sagt, ist das ziel wohl ONE XBOX zu verkaufen.... AHAHAHA


----------



## amnie (11. Juni 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> microsoft ist mit seiner neuen xbox one wohl echt am arsch ... ob die überhaupt eine xbox one verkaufen werden ?



nja, wenn ich so nach meinem bekanntenkreis gehe sind die 'fanboys' immernoch voll auf xbox tripp. heute morgen wollte mir schon wer erklären, dass alle guten spiele ONE exclusive sein werden (ja nee is klar) und für ps4 ja nur kiddiespiele rauskommen (ach so).

dann natürlich das ständige entschuldigen für den online-zwang und das generelle annehmen jeder kunde ist ein verbrecher. nee. versteh' ich einfach nicht, wie man das ernsthaft entschuldigen kann. wenn sony das bringen würde dann würde ich auch keine ps4 kaufen. (wobei ich mir fast sicher bin, dass irgend ne 'sicherheitsmaßnahme' auch von denen noch kommt und ich deshalb auch noch nicht vorbestelle)

aber wenigstens hat microsoft ja eh schon mit ihrem bekloppten 'das is keine konsole das ist ein all-in-one gerät' gezeigt, dass ihnen europa am arsch vorbei geht. was interessiert mich ob man mit der one netflix und hulu bekommt wenn man das hier garnicht gucken kann ohne irgendwelchen nicht ganz legalen kram zu machen oder jeden monat unsummen zu bezahlen? ma ganz von dem bescheuerten 'cloud' kram abgesehen, der ja dank dem teledoof schwachsinn von wegen 75gb hier in D eh nich soooo dermaßen laufen wird (wüsste ich aber, dass ich wem meine teuren GB gebe nur damit der dann seine spiele bei mir zochen kann )

natürlich heißt das nicht, dass ich bei der ps4 alles toll finde. im gegenteil. wieder die scheiße mit keine vorgängerspiele. grrr!





aber mal so ganz insgesamt bisher betrachtet, meine highlights sind vor allem tatsächlich ps4 titel. vor allem the order: 1866 reizt mich, da ich eh auf den ganzen steampunk kram stehe. ich hoffe nur es wird nicht einfach nen god of war in nem anderen setting. wäre irgendwie schade. die ip sieht vielversprechend aus.

mirror's edge 2 werde ich mir wohl auch - trotz motion sickness - zulegen. 

und ansonten halt das, was man eh erwartet hat.

ffxv (war ja eh nen gerücht, dass versus einfach umbenannt wird)
inFamous
dragon age...

joah. passt. dauert halt nur teilweise alles noch so gefühlt ewig -.-


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> heute morgen wollte mir schon wer erklären, dass alle guten spiele ONE exclusive sein werden



Leider hat M$ gestern ein paar Exklsuivtitel gezeigt, die ich soooooooooooooooooo gerne hätte.


----------



## amnie (11. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Leider hat M$ gestern ein paar Exklsuivtitel gezeigt, die ich soooooooooooooooooo gerne hätte.



mh nja ich fand 1-2 ganz interessant, aber der großteil ist halt einfach nicht mein ding. und aus irgendeinem grund nehmen manche leute meinen persönlichen geschmack als angriff gegen sie...

warum ist das bitte so dramatisch, dass mich halo nicht interessiert? ich find das setting nich so aufregend (ich bin eher so der fantasy/steampunk/dystopisch-typ), shooter hol' ich mir generell nur wenn mich auch die story interessiert - und noch dazu krieg ich schnell motion sickness. aber aus irgendeinem grund versucht mich jeder immer wieder davon zu überzeugen, dass ich halo gut finden MUSS. nee. nee, muss ich nicht


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

Ich kann mit Halo auch nichts anfangen. Du bist also nicht allein, falls es dich tröstet. ^^


----------



## Konov (11. Juni 2013)

Mal ehrlich, ich würd auch konsolen net an einzelnen spielen festmachen...

Wenn ich 40 stunden die woche arbeite und an feierabend aufm MTB hänge oder auf wahlweise auf meiner freundin, brauch ich keine Konsole. Zumal ich nichmal nen HD fernseher hab 

Man muss die konsole auch entsprechen nutzen können sonst lohnen sich weder 200 Euro noch 400 Euro für irgendeine konsole, egal welche games dafür rauskommen
übrigens sind so sachen wie GTA5, gran turismo oder sonstige all time favourites durchaus ein guter grund für ne PS4 

aber GTA5 kommt ja für die PS3, von daher isses witzlos


----------



## Reflox (11. Juni 2013)

http://dailycurrant.com/2013/06/10/john-mccain-calls-for-invasion-of-hong-kong/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2013)

Sony hat Microsoft ziemlich nass gemacht. Hab die PK jetzt nicht live gesehen, aber alleine das Video hier ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWSIFh8ICaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




...reicht mir. Sie steigen nicht auf den Zug von Microsoft ein, was ich wirklich schätze. Sie hätten DRM einbauen können (Sony hat sogar mehrere Patente beantragt, die darauf deuten, unter anderem einen Chip auf der CD, der diese an die Konsole bindet), sie hätten "always on" bringen können, sie hätten monatliche Kosten für Multiplayerzeugs verlangen können. 

ABER SIE HABEN ES NICHT! Die PS4 (schaut fast aus wie die One, nur bisschen eleganter) hat durch die E3 jetzt nen krassen Vorsprung, und das nicht nur wegen des Preises. 100 &#8364; sind schon krass und werden auch nen Unterschied ausmachen, allerdings wenn man sich ne Konsole kauft, sind die 100 Tacken auch wurscht.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> sie hätten monatliche Kosten für Multiplayerzeugs verlangen können.



Das tun sie. Es ist Bestandteil des "Onlinepackets" und macht weniger als 5$ im Monat aus. Bei uns dann wohl 5€ im Monat für Onlinemulitplayer. Vielleicht wollen sie damit auch die Betriebskosten decken um ein isoliertes Netzwerk zu machen um damit sich das PSN Debakel nicht wiederholt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das tun sie. Es ist Bestandteil des "Onlinepackets" und macht weniger als 5$ im Monat aus. Bei uns dann wohl 5€ im Monat für Onlinemulitplayer. Vielleicht wollen sie damit auch die Betriebskosten decken um ein isoliertes Netzwerk zu machen um damit sich das PSN Debakel nicht wiederholt.



Echt? Verwechselst wohl auch nicht mit diesem PS Plus oder ? Wäre mir neu, ist zwar jetzt auch nicht so viel, aber naja... trübt irgendwie ein wenig.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Echt? Verwechselst wohl auch nicht mit diesem PS Plus oder ? Wäre mir neu, ist zwar jetzt auch nicht so viel, aber naja... trübt irgendwie ein wenig.



Keine Verwechslung. Als ich die Konferenz Live heute Nacht mir angeschaut hatte (da war auf buffed nix mehr los :O), ist mir das auch nicht sofort aufgefallen (um 3:15 Uhr ging es los und irgendwann um 4:00Uhr noch was wurde es erwähnt). Beim zweiten Mal sichten heute Morgen ist es mir dann aufgefallen, nachdem ich es Derulu erst nicht glauben wollte. 

Die 5$/&#8364; sind aber nicht alleine für den Mulitplayer, sondern auch Clouddienste, usw. Sony scheint also schon zu versuchen, für diese Umstellung eine "angemessene Dienstleistung" zu bringen.

Was ich mich noch frage ist, ob PS Plus Member / Goldmember / was auch immer dieses Onlinepaket dazu bekommen. Auf der einen Seite gehört es nicht zu dem Paket, auf der anderen Seite ist der Preis doch recht gering und die "Besitzer mit Vorzügen" 2 Mal zur Kasse zu beten klingt irgendwie komisch.

PS: Für Plus Member ist das goil, dass PS4 bezogene Titel auch noch ins Portfolio kommen. Ohne Aufpreis!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2013)

Wenn in PS Plus diese 5 € mit einberechnet werden, würde ich mir den auch gönnen. 50€ für ein Jahr... why not.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn in PS Plus diese 5 € mit einberechnet werden, würde ich mir den auch gönnen. 50€ für ein Jahr... why not.



Ich denke, ich werde mir schon alleine, weil die Spiele 100€ kosten werden, PS Plus holen. PS Plus ist ja schon ein tolles Angebot, bei meinem Konsumverhalten bezüglich der PS3 und der Tatsache, dass ich etliche Freegames entweder schon habe, oder nicht will, hat es sich mir aber noch nicht wirklich aufgedrängt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2013)

100 TACKEN ARE U SERIOUS ?!

Für One und PS4 ? Junge junge das sind 200 Mark. ZWEIHUNDERT!


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 100 TACKEN ARE U SERIOUS ?!



99&#8364;. Wir hatten es auch vorhin in der Shoutbox davon.
Jupp, beide Konsolen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2013)

Und für Platinum Games zahlste dann 50 oder wat ? Wenn das wahr ist, werde ich mir die diesjährige Generation an Konsolen schenken. Das ist in keinster Weise verhältnismäßig.


----------



## Saji (11. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 99€. Wir hatten es auch vorhin in der Shoutbox davon.
> Jupp, beide Konsolen.



Wut? oO 100 Euro für ein Game? Ich komme immer mehr zu dem Schluss das es gut war den Konsolen den Rücken zu kehren.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

Oder man kauft sie sich nicht sofort zu release.
Zum Thema Verhältnismäßigkeit:
Entwicklungskosten für Titel steigen zunehmend (drastisch) an. Einer der Gründe sind die zunehmenden Kundenansprüche. Man kann erst sagen, ob Preise angemessen sind oder nicht, wenn man beide Seiten der Medallie kennt.
Die Preise für Spiele der nächsten Generation laden gerade zu ein, dass man als Deutscher/Europäer sich die Sachen aus England bestellt. Da wären wir mit 55 GBP bei knapp 65&#8364;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2013)

Mal schauen, sollten dann nicht auch die Preise für PC Spiele steigen ?


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

Während heutzutage das meiste von Konsolen portiert wird und diesmal sogar die Architekturen ähnlich sind? Möglich. 
Mit dem Beginn der neuen Generation entsteht aber auch ein neuer Markt, während sich auf dem PC Markt die Preise mehr oder weniger gefestigt haben. 

Vielleicht findet sich auf Buffed ja auch ein Wirtschaftsexperte, der von der Sache mehr Ahnung hat. Ich kann ja nur aus der Sicht eines Entwicklers reden.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juni 2013)

Ach du kacke... die haben sie ja nicht mehr alle. Vorallem dann solche Preise wo dann auchnoch überall Ingamewerbung drin ist?
Ich rieche was ganz fieses. Riecht wie Geldmacherei.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ach du kacke... die haben sie ja nicht mehr alle. Vorallem dann solche Preise wo dann auchnoch überall Ingamewerbung drin ist?
> Ich rieche was ganz fieses. Riecht wie Geldmacherei.



Kannst du mal für ne Weile diese unqualifizierten Kommentare und komischen "ich bin voll der Psycho"-Versagersprüche abstellen? Das wär ganz nett, wenn du mir den Gefallen machen könntest.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2013)

Fifa 14 wird momentan bei Amazon für 70 € gehandelt, für One und PS4. Bin gespannt, aber hatte man nach PS3 Release nicht auch so den Preis bezahlt ?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juni 2013)

Hä? Was war daran denn jetzt falsch? *Verwirrt schau* Ging eigentlich nur um die teuren Preise der Spiele und das es eigentlich nicht nötig ist soviel dafür zu verlangen. @Schrottichen

Und diese Psycho Sprüche sind reine Langeweile. Nur mal so, nech? Ich kann die auch ganz sein lassen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> @Schrottichen
> Und diese Psycho Sprüche sind reine Langeweile. Nur mal so, nech? Ich kann die auch ganz sein lassen ^^



Ich würd dir sogar was dafür schenken.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich würd dir sogar was dafür schenken.



Brauchst du nicht. Du musst es nur richtig ausdrücken, schon verpuffen sie. Und ich weiss immernoch nicht was ich grad falsch gemacht habe ._.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (11. Juni 2013)

Arguments = invalid 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jS1owXMIHFc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2013)

was hast du schon wieder genommen? o_O


----------



## myadictivo (12. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich werde mir schon alleine, weil die Spiele 100€ kosten werden, PS Plus holen.



platzhalterpreise ?! die vorbestellerpreise beider konsolen vor der e3 waren auch aus dem nichts gegriffen. würd mich daran jetzt nicht aufhängen 
MS sollte aber mal aufklären, wie diese family funktion genau ablaufen wird. darin sehe ich schon ein potenzial was für die xbox spricht (trotz DRM und co)


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juni 2013)

myadictivo schrieb:


> platzhalterpreise ?! die vorbestellerpreise beider konsolen vor der e3 waren auch aus dem nichts gegriffen. würd mich daran jetzt nicht aufhängen



Wenn du Recht hast, find ich das gut (mit dem Hintergedanken, dass der Preis nach unten, statt nach oben geht). Der Unterschied zwischen Konsolen- und Spielpreisen ist allerdings folgender:
Bei den Konsolen sind das mehr oder weniger "Individualpreise", die nur auf ein einziges Produkt gelten. Bei den Spielen ist es ja immer diese "obere Schmerzgrenze" oder auch "Standardpreis", da es sich ja potentiell für sämtliche Titel gilt. Es ist also nicht soooooo abwägig, dass es die entgültigen Preise sind.

Dennoch fände ich es gut, wenn du Recht hast und ich mich irre. ^^


----------



## Saji (12. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jzmVcasl3ZU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (12. Juni 2013)

Die paar Leute ohne Internet haben halt Pech gehabt. Klingt hart, ist aber so. Das es die so gut wie nicht mehr gibt heutzutage ist euch eh klar oder?  Ich kenne hier KEINEN(!) ohne Internet und ich wohne in einer kleinen Stadt in Bayern und kenne dementsprechend auch Leute, die in Miniorten mit paar Hundert Einwohnern oder weniger wohnen, die haben ALLE Internet.

Das ist einfach kein Argument mehr 2013. Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit Schwellenländern etc. Die haben oft nix zu fressen und noch weniger Geld für eine moderne Spielekonsole inkl. HD-TV.


----------



## Saji (12. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die paar Leute ohne Internet haben halt Pech gehabt. Klingt hart, ist aber so. Das es die so gut wie nicht mehr gibt heutzutage ist euch eh klar oder?  Ich kenne hier KEINEN(!) ohne Internet und ich wohne in einer kleinen Stadt in Bayern und kenne dementsprechend auch Leute, die in Miniorten mit paar Hundert Einwohnern oder weniger wohnen, die haben ALLE Internet.
> 
> Das ist einfach kein Argument mehr 2013. Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit Schwellenländern etc. Die haben oft nix zu fressen und noch weniger Geld für eine moderne Spielekonsole inkl. HD-TV.



Du bist doch der erste der heult wenn dich die Xbox One wegen fehlender Verbindung vom Zocken ausschließen würde.  Reicht ja schon ein Umzug wo man dann ein oder zwei Wochen kein Netz hat, oder ein längerer Ausfall.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Die paar Leute ohne Internet haben halt Pech gehabt. Klingt hart, ist aber so. Das es die so gut wie nicht mehr gibt heutzutage ist euch eh klar oder?  Ich kenne hier KEINEN(!) ohne Internet und ich wohne in einer kleinen Stadt in Bayern und kenne dementsprechend auch Leute, die in Miniorten mit paar Hundert Einwohnern oder weniger wohnen, die haben ALLE Internet.
> 
> Das ist einfach kein Argument mehr 2013. Und kommt mir bitte nicht mit Schwellenländern etc. Die haben oft nix zu fressen und noch weniger Geld für eine moderne Spielekonsole inkl. HD-TV.



Stimmt, vor allem wenn zu Release alle auf einmal sich auf die Server von M$ stürzen werden oder auf Grund einer technischen Panne von M$ Seiten der Anwender durchaus in die Poperze penetriert wird. Aber sowas ist ja kein Argument mehr...


----------



## Legendary (12. Juni 2013)

Ich hab ne 360er und so viele Spiele, dass ich nicht weiß wieviele Jahre (neben Arbeit und anderen Hobbies) ich noch brauche um die alle durchzuspielen. 

Das mit den Servern haben wir ja schon gesehen bei D3 und bei Sim City 5, ich habe beide Spiele nicht und deswegen penetriert mich es peripher anal.  Und ich würde auch die One nicht am Release kaufen weil Early Adopter IMMER die AK gezogen haben, hat man schön bei der 360er mit RROD und bei der PS3 mit YLOD gesehen...einfach bissl Geduld üben und eine Revision warten, dann ist das Zeug nicht nur günstiger, sondern auch Fehler ausgemerzt und dann gehen auch die Server mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich hab ne 360er und so viele Spiele, dass ich nicht weiß wieviele Jahre (neben Arbeit und anderen Hobbies) ich noch brauche um die alle durchzuspielen.
> 
> Das mit den Servern haben wir ja schon gesehen bei D3 und bei Sim City 5, ich habe beide Spiele nicht und deswegen penetriert mich es peripher anal.  Und ich würde auch die One nicht am Release kaufen weil Early Adopter IMMER die AK gezogen haben, hat man schön bei der 360er mit RROD und bei der PS3 mit YLOD gesehen...einfach bissl Geduld üben und eine Revision warten, dann ist das Zeug nicht nur günstiger, sondern auch Fehler ausgemerzt und dann gehen auch die Server mit Sicherheit.
> 
> Edit: Ich bin immernoch dafür, dass wir hier mal Podcasts machen *g*



1. Viel Vernunft und auch die eine oder andere Wahrheit drin.
2. Man sollte sich selbst nicht als Maßstab nehmen. Würde meine Erwartungshaltung die absolute Wahrheit darstellen, wären M$ und Apple beispielsweise schon seit mindestens 3 Jahren bankrott.

Und einen künstlichen Bottleneck zu erzeugen, nur um die Kunden zu drangsalieren (ich bin jetzt einfach mal zu faul um auf den Grund der Drangsalierung einzugehen), kann man mir nicht schön reden. Zumindest habe ich noch nicht EIN Argument gehört, welches das rechtfertigt. Teilweise habe ih das Gefühl, dass Microsoft das alles aus Appleneid heraus macht.

Naja für mich steht fest, dass ich mir von den beiden Konsolen eher die PS4 kaufe. Die gefällt mir bisher einfach besser. Hinzu kommt, dass die One dermaßen Internetabhängig ist, dass ich sie nichtmal richtig verwenden könnte. Ich bin aber nur ein einziger. 
Und dass Project Spark ein Exklusivtitel ist, ärgert mich gewaltig. 

Ansonsten, wer die neue Box mag, soll sie sich ruhig holen. Derjenige weiß ja schon, warum er sie will. Ich beteilige mich an der Diksussion hier eigentlich nur, weil hier genug Leute sind, mit denen man auf 'nem angemessenem Level sich drüber unterhalten kann. Es tut gut, dass hier kein Kindergartenkrieg herrscht. 

Die Sony Konferenz war zwar gut (die M$ hat mir auch gefallen), allerdings gibt es auch zu der mehr als genug zu kritisieren. Sony sollte also nicht umbedingt besser dargestellt werden, als sie sind. Der meiste Aufwind haben sie ja nur, weil Microsoft so eine gewaltige Angriffsfläche geboten hat.


----------



## amnie (12. Juni 2013)

es soll auch leute geben, die keinen bock drauf haben bei jeder kleinigkeit internet anhaben zu müssen...


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2013)

Ich finds auch ziemlich nervig. Meine Ps3 hat auch nicht dauernd Internet.


----------



## amnie (12. Juni 2013)

ich geh eigentlich nie damit online, nichma um updates runterzuladen. das mach ich so mit so nem ganz altmodischen usb-stick ;D

ich überlege aber jetzt doch verstärkt, ob ich mir nicht mal ps+ anschaffe, da ich jetzt eben mir auch vor kurzem ne vita mal gegönnt habe und da ja immer ganz nette spiele dabei sind. ich wollte eigentlich erst im august dann mal schauen, weil ich ARR auch auf der ps3 spielen werde, aber vielleicht mach ichs doch schon im juli. mal gucken wieviel urlaubsgeld übrig bleibt ;D


----------



## Legendary (12. Juni 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> es soll auch leute geben, die keinen bock drauf haben bei jeder kleinigkeit internet anhaben zu müssen...



Lass mich raten, du hast ein Smartphone? 

@Schrotti:
Die PS4 Conference hab ich leider noch nicht gesehen, beide Konsolen hauen mich zumindest äußerlich nicht vom Hocker. Die PS4 hat eben als Knallerargument den Preis, DRM-frei ist sie allerdings nicht! NUR Sony Spiele sind DRM-frei und können verliehen wurde, das kam erst danach ans Licht...wie immer eben.  Das große Manko bei der One ist für mich, dass man Kinect zwingend kaufen MUSS, ich brauch das jetzt auch nicht und würde lieber eine ohne kaufen und dafür auch nur 399 EUR bezahlen.

Ich bin und bleibe trotzdem Xbox Fanboy, alleine schon der Controller und die große Auswahl von Arcadespiele sind genial, leider hat Sony gute Exklusivtitel wie jetzt z.B. The Last of us, das ist sooo ein geiles Spiel.


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich bin und bleibe trotzdem Xbox Fanboy



Und damit sind sie raaaaaaaaaaaaaaus


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> @Schrotti:
> Die PS4 Conference hab ich leider noch nicht gesehen, beide Konsolen hauen mich zumindest äußerlich nicht vom Hocker. Die PS4 hat eben als Knallerargument den Preis, DRM-frei ist sie allerdings nicht! NUR Sony Spiele sind DRM-frei und können verliehen wurde, das kam erst danach ans Licht...wie immer eben.  Das große Manko bei der One ist für mich, dass man Kinect zwingend kaufen MUSS, ich brauch das jetzt auch nicht und würde lieber eine ohne kaufen und dafür auch nur 399 EUR bezahlen.
> 
> Ich bin und bleibe trotzdem Xbox Fanboy, alleine schon der Controller und die große Auswahl von Arcadespiele sind genial, leider hat Sony gute Exklusivtitel wie jetzt z.B. The Last of us, das ist sooo ein geiles Spiel.


1. Ich finde, die sehen sich irgendwie ähnlich. ^^
2. 100&#8364; würde ich nicht unbedingt als ein Knallerargument bezeichnen.
3. Es ist ein Unterschied: Die One erschafft eine Infrastruktur , die DRM erzwingt und bei dem sich ein Unternehmen(M$) an Schutzmaßnahmen bereichert, welches eigentlich keinen Anspruch darauf haben sollte.
Sony sagt, dass wenn der Publisher DRM machen will, dann kann er das. Es geht nicht darum, dass NUR Sonyspiele DRM frei sind und verliehen werden können. Und mit den Onlinepässen usw. hat sich ja zur aktuellen Situation auf den Konsolen ja nichts geändert.
4. Mit "The Last of Us" kann ich beispielsweise nichts anfangen. 

Und zum Thema Fanboy: Ich wünschte alle Fanboys wären wie du. 

Edit: Wir sollten Podcasterei beteiben.


----------



## amnie (12. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du hast ein Smartphone?



ja ich habe ein smartphone. und jetzt der schocker:
wenn ich das nicht brauche ist es AUS. und internet habe ich sowieso schonmal garnicht die ganze zeit an.
aber nice try.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dennoch fände ich es gut, wenn du Recht hast und ich mich irre. ^^



Also wenn du dich bei den Preisen an Amazon orientierst, gibts dafür doch extra nen Hinweis bei den Produkten...



> Bitte beachten Sie, dass es derzeit noch keine offiziellen Preise für PlayStation 4-Produkte gibt. Bei dem angegebenen Preis handelt es sich nur um einen Platzhalter.


----------



## Reflox (12. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Lass mich raten, du hast ein Smartphone?



Mit der Konsole geh ich aber auch nicht auf Facebook...


----------



## Konov (12. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Mit der Konsole geh ich aber auch nicht auf Facebook...



Naja Microsoft und sony erwarten von dir, dass du jeden scheiss mit deinen 378 Freunden teilst, die du nichtmal persönlich kennst.
Und das über facebook, google+ und am besten noch 2-3 andere plattformen gleichzeitig


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja Microsoft und sony *bieten dir an*, dass du jeden scheiss mit deinen 378 Freunden teilst, die du nichtmal persönlich kennst.
> Und das über facebook, google+ und am besten noch 2-3 andere plattformen gleichzeitig



fixed


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juni 2013)

Ich kauf mir ne Uhhhhyaaah, FU U ALL


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Juni 2013)

Legendary, du hast demfall auch keine PS3 oder?

Was die XBox haben wird und die Playstation wohl nie bekommen wird ist: "Projekt Gotham Racing". Da ich forza nie gespielt habe (dies aber auch für die xbox only ist) bleibt es für mich das einzig wahre renngame. 
Gran Turismo ist meiner meinung nach (damit will ich niemandem ans bein pinkeln) ein witz.


----------



## Davatar (13. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wat denn für welche? hätte noch 2 gute alte rft mit 3 wege system
> 
> endlich wurde notstand und evakuierung aufgehoben. und ich wohne in einem der wenigen häuse mit strom ^^


Der Aun hat Strom und vergeudet ihn fürs Buffed-Forum, der böse Wicht


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Der Aun hat Strom und vergeudet ihn fürs Buffed-Forum, der böse Wicht



püh


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Legendary, du hast demfall auch keine PS3 oder?
> 
> Was die XBox haben wird und die Playstation wohl nie bekommen wird ist: "Projekt Gotham Racing". Da ich forza nie gespielt habe (dies aber auch für die xbox only ist) bleibt es für mich das einzig wahre renngame.
> Gran Turismo ist meiner meinung nach (damit will ich niemandem ans bein pinkeln) ein witz.




Naja wenn ich an früher denke, Gran Turismo 2 und 3 hab ich auf der PS2 ganz schön gesuchtet.
Aufgrund des fehlenden schadensmodells ist es halt nicht besonders realistisch.... leider fast nur geeignet um alleine irgendwelche bestzeiten aufzustellen.

Richtigen "Rennsport" bietet kaum ein Spiel, wobei ich von Forza keine Ahnung hab, ob die auch internationale Rennserien haben + Schadensmodell? ich vermute mal nicht.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2013)

Legendary ich hoffe du lebst nicht in Polen sonst gibt es keine Xbox 1 für dich 

In diesen Ländern darfst du Xbox 1 spielen

*Xbox One-Supported Xbox Live Countries*

Australia
Austria
Belgium
Brazil
Canada
Denmark
Finland
France
Germany
Ireland
Italy
Mexico
Netherlands
New Zealand
Norway
Russia
Spain
Sweden
Switzerland
United Kingdom
United States


----------



## Xidish (13. Juni 2013)

Das ist ein Irrtum

XBox One darfst Du überall spielen.
Nur das Xbox Live Network ist auf bestimmte Länder begrenzt. 

Sehe allerdings gerade, daß diese Begrenzung schon Probleme bereiten kann,
wenn man nicht aus dieser Region stammt.

Weitere Länder sollen aber folgen - z.B. Japan 2014.


----------



## amnie (13. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich an früher denke, Gran Turismo 2 und 3 hab ich auf der PS2 ganz schön gesuchtet.
> Aufgrund des fehlenden schadensmodells ist es halt nicht besonders realistisch.... leider fast nur geeignet um alleine irgendwelche bestzeiten aufzustellen.
> 
> Richtigen "Rennsport" bietet kaum ein Spiel, wobei ich von Forza keine Ahnung hab, ob die auch internationale Rennserien haben + Schadensmodell? ich vermute mal nicht.



von wegen realismus... ich würde mal sagen meine lieblingsrennspiele sind immernoch Super Mario Cart und Wipeout. immer sehr gut war auch, in v-rally und v-rally 2 gegen meinen selbsternannten 'profi' (mein vater) zu gewinnen. haha (wobei natürlich da v-rally schon etwas realistischer war aber ich mal hoffe, dass kein echter rally fahrer so fährt wie ich es da getan habe *hust*)

ich würd ja so gerne jetzt wieder rumheulen, dass die heuten rennspiele einfach nicht mehr so viel spaß machen wie damals, aber eigentlich stimmt das auch nur bedingt. allerdings finde ich jetzt vor allem das erwähnte forca nich so unfassbar toll, dass ausgerechnet das nen kaufgrund wäre. ich spiele zwar ganz gerne rennspiele, aber da wird dann halt einfach das geholt, was es so gibt, und auf der ps3 gabs genug auswahl, da wirds auch wieder zeugs für die ps4 geben. das meißte wird eh multiplatform sein (ich denke da an so sachen wie colin mcrae oder auch solche spiele wie blur)




und zu der xbox live liste kann man eigentlich ja nur sagen, dass es wieder ein punkt mehr ist, der zeit, dass die xbox one eh zuallererst mal nur den amimarkt 'versorgen' soll. 



aber so ganz uninteressant finde ich ja nicht, ob und wann und wie es dann auch in deutschland zb angebote mit diversen anderen anbietern gibt. nen multimedia-bundle mit teledoof vertrag könnte ich mir gut vorstellen ob der aktuellen lage und wie verbissen die doch ihr filmangebot pushen wollen.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich an früher denke, Gran Turismo 2 und 3 hab ich auf der PS2 ganz schön gesuchtet.
> Aufgrund des fehlenden schadensmodells ist es halt nicht besonders realistisch.... leider fast nur geeignet um alleine irgendwelche bestzeiten aufzustellen.
> 
> Richtigen "Rennsport" bietet kaum ein Spiel, wobei ich von Forza keine Ahnung hab, ob die auch internationale Rennserien haben + Schadensmodell? ich vermute mal nicht.



Es gab mal ein Spiel, das hiess Sports Car GT. Ich hatte das für den PC, kam glaub '99 raus. Mein Bruder und ich haben da Wochenlang über Lan gesuchtet.


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Es gab mal ein Spiel, das hiess Sports Car GT. Ich hatte das für den PC, kam glaub '99 raus. Mein Bruder und ich haben da Wochenlang über Lan gesuchtet.



Ja das kenn ich auch noch.... ich steh sowieso mehr auf realistische Rennspiele.
Sowas wie Mariokart is auch ganz lustig aber unterm strich eher reizlos für mich.

Während ich bei shootern wieder denke, dass es nicht zuuuu realistisch sein sollte. Stichwort ARMA III, wo ich mir irgendwie ganz schön einen abwürge und das macht dann keinen Spass mehr.
Wenn ich das wollte, wär ich zum Bund gegangen.

Rennspiele benötigen viel Realismus um mich zu begeistern ^^


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2013)

konov derzeit hört man in den nachrichten das wieder fahradklau saison ist - ich hoffe du hast genug schlösser dabei ^^


----------



## Konov (13. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> konov derzeit hört man in den nachrichten das wieder fahradklau saison ist - ich hoffe du hast genug schlösser dabei ^^



Ich fahr in der stadt ja nur noch mit meinen alten stadtschlampen... die klaut keiner und fahren lässt es sich dennoch moderat gut.

Da mach ich mir wenig gedanken


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2013)

auch stadtschlampen werden geklaut ^^

ich müsste mal wieder mit meinem fahren aber das braucht nen komplett neues gewinde für den sattel ^^


----------



## Olliruh (13. Juni 2013)

Bei uns werden Fahrräder eigentlich nur geklaut um von A nach B zu kommen, dort werden sie dann einfach stehen gelassen. Ein bisschen scheiße ist es ja schon aber so ist die wahrscheinlichkeit etwas höher das Fahrrad wieder zu bekommen


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Rennspiele benötigen viel Realismus um mich zu begeistern ^^



Realismus ist noch nicht mal das entscheidende finde ich, es muss einfach stimmig sein.
Beim Gran Turismo hat mich extrem gestört, dass ich mit einem Lotus Elise nicht durch langgezogene vollgaskurven gekommen bin ohne das sich das extrem schwammig angefühlt hat und mir beinahe das heck gekommen wäre. gut jetzt ist die frage was sind langgezogene vollgaskurven :-)
auf jedenfall sind das dann so momente wo ich mich frage: wenn ein lotus tatsächlich so ein verhalten hat bei hoher geschwindigkeit, dann würde keine sau so einen kaufen.

ausserdem wer geht hin und macht einen knopf zum gaspedal als standart tastenbelegung? vorallem wenn man am kontroller wunderbare trigger hat.


----------



## Davatar (13. Juni 2013)

Realismus ist genau das, was ich an Rennspielen immer langweilig fand. Da macht mir ein Mario Cart oder ein Micro Machines tausendfach mehr Spass als irgend ein langweiliges Need for Speed Nr 2839, das eh immer das selbe ist bei jedem Nachfolger und einfach nur hübscher aussieht...


Wenn ich Realismus will, geh ich Auto fahren ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2013)

So ne schlechte Luft draußen... aber hauptsache neues KIZ Video...


----------



## orkman (13. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Legendary ich hoffe du lebst nicht in Polen sonst gibt es keine Xbox 1 für dich
> 
> In diesen Ländern darfst du Xbox 1 spielen
> 
> ...



LOL Luxemburg ist nicht in der Liste .... nice


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2013)

also keine xbox für dich ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2013)

Alle Länder, die dort nicht aufgezählt wurden kaufen sich also ne PS4.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alle Länder, die dort nicht aufgezählt wurden kaufen sich also ne PS4.



In den Regierungsgebäuden wird dann stehts für die PS4 gestimmt. 

@Rennspiele:
Ich mag normalerweise auch lieber Arcade-Racer aber Forza ist soooooo toll. Das Spiel so *wusch* und ich dann *oooohh* und dann rasen und ich dann *hahahaha* und dann die Autos und ich *GOIL*.


Das kommende Forza hatte so ein "Skynet Alphabuild"-Gefühl in mir ausgelöst mit diesem "Drivertar" Gedöns.  

Die neuen Mario Kart Teile haben´s bei mir verkackt. Die Rennen sind dermaßen Itemlastig, dass es keinen Spaß mehr macht.


----------



## Ogil (13. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alle Länder, die dort nicht aufgezählt wurden kaufen sich also ne PS4.


Oder was zu essen. Wahlweise.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Juni 2013)

Essen oder PS4, Sony solls recht rein o:


----------



## orkman (13. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> also keine xbox für dich ?



haha so oder so keine xbox one für mich  ... es gibt nicht einen grund dass man sich die one kaufen sollte ... ausser wenn man vllt exhibitionist ist und den usa/regierungen gern seinen blanken ar*** zeigt

microsoft hat im grunde alles getan um die kunden zu verschrecken ... und die one ist ausserdem noch teurer als die ps 4


----------



## exill (13. Juni 2013)

Als ein PC Gamer...Wayne?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orkman (13. Juni 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Als ein PC Gamer...Wayne?



oehm nicht unbedingt ... ich bin pc gamer und hab dennoch ne xbox 360 ... wegen exklusivtiteln oder einfach nur weil man manche spiele lieber auf der konsole zockt ...
um mit freunden zusammen zu spielen , ne konsole ist auch transportabler in nem rucksack als den fetten tower mit maus , tastatur und co


----------



## exill (13. Juni 2013)

Sorry, aber viele Exklusivtitel interessieren mich nicht, nen Controller kann ich genauso mit dem PC haben und portabilität...hat ich bisher noch keine Probleme, da kommts halt immer drauf an was für einen Formfaktor man besitzt .


----------



## amnie (13. Juni 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Sorry, aber viele Exklusivtitel interessieren mich nicht, nen Controller kann ich genauso mit dem PC haben und portabilität...hat ich bisher noch keine Probleme, da kommts halt immer drauf an was für einen Formfaktor man besitzt .



deswegen sollte dir aber auch als 'reiner pc spieler' klar sein, dass konkurrenz das geschäft belebt und exklusiv-titel so oder so die pest sind, ob du sie nun haben willst oder nicht. davon ab sollte es eigentlich nie egal sein, wie scheiß egal es scheinbar vielen ist, ständig ausspioniert zu werden (vor allem da man dann von xbox-fanatikern ja immer nur hört 'wirst du doch sowieso schon' als ob mich DAS nicht auch stören würde...)

du wirst auch als pc-spieler früher oder später die auswirkungen davon spüren, wenn microsoft mit der one 'durch kommt'. (und auch mac-user werden nicht ewig 'sicher' sein, aber das verraten wir denen nicht, die werden dann immer komisch)


----------



## exill (13. Juni 2013)

amnie schrieb:


> deswegen sollte dir aber auch als 'reiner pc spieler' klar sein, dass konkurrenz das geschäft belebt und exklusiv-titel so oder so die pest sind, ob du sie nun haben willst oder nicht. davon ab sollte es eigentlich nie egal sein, wie scheiß egal es scheinbar vielen ist, ständig ausspioniert zu werden (vor allem da man dann von xbox-fanatikern ja immer nur hört 'wirst du doch sowieso schon' als ob mich DAS nicht auch stören würde...)
> 
> du wirst auch als pc-spieler früher oder später die auswirkungen davon spüren, wenn microsoft mit der one 'durch kommt'. (und auch mac-user werden nicht ewig 'sicher' sein, aber das verraten wir denen nicht, die werden dann immer komisch)




Klar weiß ich das, wollte damit nur ausdrücken das es mir egal ist wo die XBONE rauskommen wird, da's eh ne grottige Konsole sein wird und man als PC Spieler eh mehr Vorteile genießt. Zum Thema ausspionieren etc.: entweder man kaufts oder man lässts. Wird dir ja nicht aufgezwungen . Und das man als Normalbürger ausspioniert wird/um Privacy nen Dreck gekümmert wird sollte doch spätestens seit CISPA etc pp klar sein oder?

Ich selbst bin eigentlich jemand der zwar hauptsächlich am PC spielt, aber ne Konsole war früher mal einfach nen super Ding und gehörte dazu. Aber heute? Innovationen kommen nicht mehr viele, und wenn welche kommen ist es Schrott aka Kinect.
Inzwischen ist mir das alles viel zu dämlich - Zahlen um Multiplayer zu spielen per Abonoment? Always on? Ausspionage? Man beachte den Preis der XBONE...der Preis der PS4 find ich ja noch in Ordnung, aber was ich will wäre einfach mal wieder eine Konsole die eben nur das auch ist.
Ich will eine Konsole um Spiele zu spielen. Fertig. Bloß leider scheint man das nurnoch mit der kommenden Wii U zu können (von den neueren Konsolen), und da mir die "Art" der Wii U nicht zusagt, finde ich das ziemlich schade und ehrlich gesagt ziemlich traurig....


----------



## amnie (13. Juni 2013)

nja, da sony zb nen großen wirr drum gemacht hat, indi developern und publishern ne plattform zu geben, sollte das doch eigentlich aber zeigen, dass genau da das ganze hingeht. und wenn ich mir überlege, dass die wiiU fast genausoviel kostet wird mir eh ganz anders (mal davon ab, dass die ganz genau den gleichen kram mit online usw hat den ich persönlich nicht brauche)

ob du ne konsole zum spielen nutzt liegt ja an dir selbst, aber die kritik 'früher mal' kann ich nun wirklich zumindest bei wiiU und ps4 überhauptnicht nachvollziehen. (wobei man natürlich auch die xbox one 'nur' für spiele nutzen kann, man darf halt nur die 'inklusiv' teile nicht ausschalten. was das ganze wieder leicht lächerlich macht)

außerdem habe ich ja schon angedeutet: ausspioniert zu werden sollte einem .nie. egal sein und das ist schlicht eine einstellung 'ja ja wirste doch sowieso' die ich null nachvollziehen kann. allerdings wird ja jeder sofort patzig und reagiert dann mit 'aber du hast doch auch nen smartphone' oder wenns ganz lustig wird 'ja dann leb doch im wald oder zieh in die kaparten'


----------



## Davatar (14. Juni 2013)

*grummel* jetzt hab ich ein Bild extra wo auf image-upload hochgeladen, weil ich dachte die Seite sei whitegelistet und dann ists sies nicht -.-
Hat mir wer ne Seite die whitegelistet ist bitte?


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2013)

http://abload.de/


----------



## Davatar (14. Juni 2013)

Danke Dir


----------



## Konov (14. Juni 2013)

Pic Upload

geht auch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2013)

4 Tage nach der PK wird hier immer noch diskutiert. Ihr seid doch alle samt Fanboys


----------



## Legendary (14. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 4 Tage nach der PK wird hier immer noch diskutiert. Ihr seid doch alle samt Fanboys



Wozu soll ein Forum denn sonst gut sein?


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 4 Tage nach der PK wird hier immer noch diskutiert.



Das wird noch so weiter gehen, bis zum nächsten "Aufreger" ^^


----------



## Alux (14. Juni 2013)

Ich war grad ne Runde schwimmen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2013)

Hab mich jetzt damit abgefunden. Werde mir ne PS4 vorbestellen und wer weiß, irgendwann werde ich bestimmt auch ne One haben. Dafür sind die exklusiven Titel einfach zu interessant.


----------



## Legendary (14. Juni 2013)

Das ist ja das schlimme, BEIDE haben so geile Titel. Hab grad infamous Second Son gesehen und am liebsten sofort ne PS4 gekauft.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2013)

Für Xbox Anhänger hat das momentane Gebashe ja auch was positives. Microsoft DARF einfach nicht so dumm sein und stumpf und blind die momentane "Marketingkampagne" fortsetzen. Da muss noch was passieren, vielleicht senken sie den Preis ein wenig oder sowas. 

Allerdings, wenn ich die Verantwortlichen reden hören ("Wer keine Internetverbindung hat, soll sich doch ne 360 kaufen"), sehe ich eher Sturheit als Einsicht.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit ich meinen ruf treu bleib ^^

gibt auf facebook sogar schon nen xbox 1 meme seite für ^^


----------



## Legendary (14. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Damit ich meinen ruf treu bleib ^^



Genau, als ewiger Troll.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2013)

wer im glashaus sitzt legendary ^^


----------



## Legendary (14. Juni 2013)

Ich trolle nicht, ich belege meine negativen Äußerungen mit Argumenten.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2013)

und ich mit bildern und videos


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r2Ug29BVEPI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




daaaamn


----------



## amnie (15. Juni 2013)

arme wii


----------



## Konov (15. Juni 2013)




----------



## Legendary (15. Juni 2013)

Haha watn geiles Video. 

Die Wii ist aber auch scheiße.  Für zwischendurch ok aber als ich bei meiner Perle Zelda Skyward Sword gespielt hab und nur rumgeschlagen hab wars mir zu viel.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yArAfdQabjo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm... ich weiss nicht was ich heute Kochen soll


----------



## Legendary (15. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm... ich weiss nicht was ich heute Kochen soll



Katzen? Am besten dünsten!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2013)

Ich nehm das Mädel


----------



## Legendary (15. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich nehm das Mädel



Kifi!


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2013)

Ach... das Mädel ist doch zu berühmt für euch  

Man erkennt sie kaum wieder, aber...wer erkennt sie? ^^


----------



## Legendary (15. Juni 2013)

Ka, ich kenn nicht jeden dahergelaufenen "Star" im Internet.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6bMLrA_0O5I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Die kennst du aber sicherlich


----------



## Legendary (15. Juni 2013)

Kenn ich aber sie interessiert mich nicht und nervt eher, wie dieser komische Pewdingens.


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Katzen? Am besten dünsten!



http://youtu.be/tYQFWXwZfFk?t=35s


----------



## FoKzT (15. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Kenn ich aber sie interessiert mich nicht und nervt eher, wie dieser komische Pewdingens.


Du meinst Pewdiepie


----------



## Reflox (15. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mg-4c4uQmdo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



WARUM, WARUM HAB ICH EINEN OHRWURM DAVON?! ES SOLL AUFHÖÖÖREEEN ;A;


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2013)

Was... was zur Hölle habe ich da gerade angeschaut? Oo


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2013)

den tanz der männlichen draeneis in world of warcraft





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wCCZo5FmD6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Xbox One games at E3 running on Windows PCs with Nvidia GTX GPUs, PS4 running on PS4 devkits*
http://pixelenemy.com/xbox-one-games-at-e3-running-on-windows-pcs-with-nvidia-gtx-gpus-ps4-running-on-ps4-devkits/


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> den tanz der männlichen draeneis in world of warcraft



Daher war es mir so seltsm vertraut!


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2013)

wer zum teufel spielt *männliche* draenei??????? o_O


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wer zum teufel spielt *männliche* draenei??????? o_O



Die selben Leute die Crocs tragen. *verschwörerisch tuschel*


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wer zum teufel spielt *männliche* draenei??????? o_O



Ich kenne ein weibchen das einen Männlichen Draenei spielt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2013)

WER zum Teufel spielt noch WoW ?


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> WER zum Teufel spielt noch WoW ?






Saji schrieb:


> Die selben Leute die Crocs tragen. *verschwörerisch tuschel*




 Nein, wieso denn auch nicht? Das Spiel ist sicherlich noch immer toll, auch wenn ich mittlerweile nichts mehr damit anzufangen weiß. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2013)

War auch nurn Scherz, ist ja nicht so, dass ich jedes Jahr mal wieder reinschaue, weil ich Bock bekomme oder so


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich kenne ein weibchen das einen Männlichen Draenei spielt ^^



man zeigt nicht mit dem nackten zeigefinger auf sich selbst!


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juni 2013)

Wir müssen mal nen Podcast machen.


----------



## Saji (15. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wir müssen mal nen Podcast machen.



Ich habe ein Déjà-vu. Als hätte ich das neulich schon mal gelesen.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Déjà-vu. Als hätte ich das neulich schon mal gelesen.



Ich kanns auch nomma sagen. 
Hat mich im Chemieunterricht 3 Jahre gekostet, bis der Lehrer mal nen Feuerball gemacht hat.


----------



## EspCap (16. Juni 2013)

Wenn man morgens aufwacht, aufs Handy schaut und das sieht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Leichter "the fuck did I do last night"-Moment


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2013)

wenn du eine frau wärst könnte man es verstehen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht war er in einer Schwulenbar?


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (16. Juni 2013)

Nope. Hat ein paar Minuten gedauert bis ich es wusste warum, aber es war kein Alkohol im Spiel und ich hab mich nicht ausgezogen. 
(In einer Schwulenbar hätte ich vielleicht endlich mal einen gescheiten Martini bekommen. Irgendwie hat jede verdammte Bar in dieser Stadt keine Oliven mehr wenn man einen will. Appletinis kann man natürlich sowieso vergessen.)


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

Und wieso denn jetzt? Klär uns auf!


----------



## EspCap (16. Juni 2013)

Nichts schlimmes. 
Wir haben nur beim Grillen eine bescheuerte Idee gehabt und eine Facebook-Page gegründet. Ist etwas explodiert über Nacht, wie man sieht. Und nein, ich sage nicht welche bzw. worum es geht, sorry


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

Menno!


----------



## kaepteniglo (16. Juni 2013)

Frag doch mal die CIA, die wird es evtl. schon wissen


----------



## orkman (16. Juni 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Nichts schlimmes.
> Wir haben nur beim Grillen eine bescheuerte Idee gehabt und eine Facebook-Page gegründet. Ist etwas explodiert über Nacht, wie man sieht. Und nein, ich sage nicht welche bzw. worum es geht, sorry



name der seite: "grillen mit HODOR"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2013)

HODOR HODOR HODOR


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Frag doch mal die *NSA*, die wird es evtl. schon wissen



fixed


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> fixed



Fix'd


----------



## orkman (16. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> HODOR HODOR HODOR



genau ... der grill muss heiss genug sein und das fleisch kommt oben drauf... hurr di durr


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> hurr di durr



herp, derp? hurrr


----------



## Legendary (16. Juni 2013)

Was geht aaaaaaab?!


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Was geht aaaaaaab?!



eine naht


----------



## Saji (16. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> eine naht



Ich dachte der gestrige Tag... ich finde ihn nämlich nicht mehr, muss mir abhanden gekommen sein.


----------



## Legendary (16. Juni 2013)

Ich dachte alle Leute, außer die die im Rollstuhl sitzen. ;_;


----------



## orkman (16. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> herp, derp? hurrr



derp derp murr di durr hurr... muck hurr murr ?!

die sprache der HODOR'S ... out now
ein freund hatte sogar so ne seite zum HODOR lernen im internet gefunden , ne art translater ... bloss tippte man da was ein zum beispiel: "sonne" dann kam raus ...HODODOOORRR ... versuchte man ein anderes wort und dann wieder sonne , hatte sonne ploetzlich ein anderes wort in HODOR sprache zum beispiel HODOORRRRRRR

naja ... entweder versteht man HODOR oder nicht


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2013)

maximum derp!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2013)

&#4314;(&#3232;&#30410;&#3232;&#4314 BUT AT WHAT COST ?


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> &#4314;(&#3232;&#30410;&#3232;&#4314 BUT AT WHAT COST ?



wen der captain sagt maximu derp, dann MAXIMUM DERP!


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juni 2013)

Und ich so:"Was labern die da?"


----------



## orkman (16. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wen der captain sagt maximu derp, dann MAXIMUM DERP!



HODORRRRR (für die die kein hodorianisch ( oder hodorisch ??) sprechen) = Genau!

endlich ab dönerstag ferien ...


----------



## FoKzT (16. Juni 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> HODORRRRR (für die die kein hodorianisch ( oder hodorisch ??) sprechen) = Genau!
> 
> endlich ab dönerstag ferien ...


Du ab Donnerstag schon o.O ich erst morgen in einem Monat


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Juni 2013)

> endlich ab dönerstag ferien ...



/sign    Hurricane incoming


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juni 2013)

Wir brauchen ein Thema


----------



## FoKzT (16. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wir brauchen ein Thema


Wofür soll der pinguin stehen ?


----------



## FoKzT (16. Juni 2013)

Nehmen wir mal das thema..   was könnt man da nehmen... YouTube !


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2013)

möpse ab 2100


----------



## FoKzT (16. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> möpse ab 2100


O.o Aun hat ein neues Profiel Bild o.O


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2013)

FoKzT schrieb:


> O.o Aun hat ein neues Profiel Bild o.O



nein hab ich net. nur die bilder im forum und der sb sind unterschiedlich


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juni 2013)

Jetzt macht mir der Gumo keinen Spaß mehr


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

Ach ja... 
Kaum fängt die Woche an, schon geht es wieder drunter und drüber und alles ist kaputt. 

Zumindest brauche ich im Augenblick nicht darüber nachdenken, was ich machen muss.


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2013)

Die Nacht bei meiner aktuellen herzensdame verbracht, 30 Grad und Sonne, ich drück die pause taste für den rest meines lebens!


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

Shark and Pingu: Snacks

(Wanna go grab some snacks?)>iiiiiiiiiiiii<(Shut up you twit!)
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii 	 iiii


----------



## LarsW (17. Juni 2013)

Das ich seit zwei Wochen so unter Stress stehe bzgl. meiner Gesellenprüfung,dass ich heute eigentlich noch Urlaub gehabt hätte,es aber verplant habe.
Ich also heute morgen auf der Arbeit angerufen,dass ich mich ein wenig verspäte- glaubt Ihr,da sagt am Telefon mal jemand "nee,Lars.du hast noch Urlaub!"?
NIX!
Jetzt sitze ich bei super Wetter und 55° Innentemperatur auf der Arbeit. 
Ruft schon mal Polizei und Krankenwage.könnte sein das es hier noch Tote geben wird..


WOAH!ICH DREHE HIER IMMER NOCH VÖLLIGST DURCH!


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

An dieser Stelle kannst du froh sein, dass du nicht in der IT tätig bist.


----------



## LarsW (17. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle kannst du froh sein, dass du nicht in der IT tätig bist.



Weil?


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

Wenn ich jetzt diese offensichtliche Tatsache erwähne, schwöre ich es herauf und das Telefon klingelt.


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2013)

Gottchen und ich wollt auch schon nen Beruf lernen, zum Glück mach ich Matura und geh studieren^^

Da fällt mir ein..noch ne Woche bis zur mündlichen, ich sollte lernen anfangen.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Gottchen und ich wollt auch schon nen Beruf lernen, zum Glück mach ich Matura und geh studieren^^
> 
> Da fällt mir ein..noch ne Woche bis zur mündlichen, ich sollte lernen anfangen.



Ich bin Student. Mach irgendwas mit Medien. Da verbringste 90% deines Studiums damit, faul rumzuliegen.


----------



## LarsW (17. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich bin Student. Mach irgendwas mit Medien. Da verbringste 90% deines Studiums damit, faul _mit ´ner Club Mate und deinem Macbook_ rumzuliegen und _zu leichten Elektrosounds mit zu summen_.



Ich hab´s mal korrigiert.


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2013)

Vade Retro Hipster


----------



## Ogil (17. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich bin Student. Mach irgendwas mit Medien. Da verbringste 90% deines Studiums damit, faul rumzuliegen.


In 90% der Faelle verbringst Du auch die Zeit nach dem Studium damit. Oder aber Du suchst Dir dann einen richtigen Job...


----------



## Konov (17. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Gottchen und ich wollt auch schon nen Beruf lernen, zum Glück mach ich Matura und geh studieren^^
> 
> Da fällt mir ein..noch ne Woche bis zur mündlichen, ich sollte lernen anfangen.



Als wär das eine nun soviel besser als das andere 

Hab beides probiert und kann dir mit Sicherheit berichten, dass beides seine schattenseiten hat.
Ich geh jedenfalls bald wieder normal arbeiten und bin froh drüber.
Uni war zeitverschwendung für mich


----------



## Aun (17. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ich hab´s mal korrigiert.



Ne, aber erweitert ^^


----------



## Nijara (17. Juni 2013)

Moinsen^^


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

Shark and Pingu: Good Argument

(Why are you alwyas so mean to me?)>iiiiiiiiiiiii<(Because you SUCK!)
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiii


----------



## FoKzT (17. Juni 2013)

Hi


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

(What do you want?)>


----------



## Wynn (17. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olhczmTbB4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (17. Juni 2013)

Erst säuft Bayern ab, nun zerfließt Bayern. Kann man nicht mal "normales" Wetter haben? Entweder Dauerregen oder unerträgliche Hitze mit dicker Luft nervt irgendwie. >_>


----------



## Aun (17. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> (What do you want?)>



ich ordne mal einen exterminatus auf schrotti an


----------



## Saji (17. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich ordne mal einen exterminatus auf schrotti an






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (17. Juni 2013)

Ist die Sahnebudder da?


----------



## Wynn (17. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ist die Sahnebudder da?



nur wenn du 3 mal seinen namen vor einem spiegel aussprechen tuest


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich ordne mal einen exterminatus auf schrotti an



Warum willst du eigentlich immer, dass ich sterbe? Ich kann mich auch für irgendwas entschuldigen, aber ich weiß nicht, was ich diesmal wieder falsch gemacht habe.


----------



## FoKzT (17. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


xD total bescheuert


----------



## Davatar (17. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> nur wenn du 3 mal seinen namen vor einem spiegel aussprechen tuest


Ich will nichts beschwören, das mir danach den Teppich versauen könnte...dann wart ich lieber, bis er auf ordentlichem Weg erscheint.


----------



## Aun (17. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


hurrrr durrrr!


----------



## FoKzT (17. Juni 2013)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2013)

HODOR

HODOR?


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Als wär das eine nun soviel besser als das andere
> 
> Hab beides probiert und kann dir mit Sicherheit berichten, dass beides seine schattenseiten hat.
> Ich geh jedenfalls bald wieder normal arbeiten und bin froh drüber.
> Uni war zeitverschwendung für mich



Naja zeig mir mal wer mehr verdient, ein Bauarbeiter oder ein Physiker in der Forschung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2013)

ohrwurm anyone ?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w15oWDh02K4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (17. Juni 2013)

ajo. düpdüpdüpdüp düpdüpdüpdüp


----------



## Saji (17. Juni 2013)

Die späten 90er haben angerufen und wollen ihre Musik zurück.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Naja zeig mir mal wer mehr verdient, ein Bauarbeiter oder ein Physiker in der Forschung



Tatsächlich hat der Bauarbeiter da gute Chancen.

Sollen wir das Experiment einen Schritt vorziehen?
Wer kriegt eher nen Job: ein Bauarbeiter oder ein Physiker in der Forschung?


----------



## Aun (17. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Die späten 90er haben angerufen und wollen ihre Musik zurück.



püh. banause


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2013)

Sind wir mal ehrlich, 90's music best music.


----------



## Reflox (17. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mzgjiPBCsss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ohrwurm? Ohrwurm!


----------



## Saji (17. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sind wir mal ehrlich, 90's music best music.



DAS ist Musik!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rNQRfBAzSzo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (17. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sind wir mal ehrlich, 90's music best music.



den terroristischen akt von blümchen aka jasmin wagner malignorierend


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> ohrwurm anyone ?



Danke jetzt hör ich wieder den ganzen Abend nur das

@Schrotti: Tóuche ABER ich kenn genug die mal Bauarbeiter waren und dann gewechselt haben mit der Begründung das Verhältnis zwischen der Anstrengungen bei der Arbeit und dem Lohn passt einfach nicht. Und was Stellen angeht, Bauarbeiter gibts theoretisch wie Sand am Meer, muss man ja nur bissel Muckis und Hausverstand haben, Leute für die Forschung gibts da nicht so viele.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1D7usLNCwG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ist die Sahnebudder da?



WHO HAS AWAKEN ME?


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> WHO HAS AWAKEN ME?



Unterhalte mich. Ich habe gerade Böcke auf schlechten Humor a lá Oliver Pocher.


----------



## Aun (17. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> WHO HAS AWAKEN ME?



*dava vor ein stangericht stellt*

wobei




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Unterhalte mich. Ich habe gerade Böcke auf schlechten Humor a lá Oliver Pocher.




Was macht ein Clown im Büro?



Spoiler



Faxen.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was macht ein Clown im Büro?



Wir bewegen uns zwar auf da Pocher-Niveau zu, sind aber noch ein gutes Stück drüber. Das kannst du besser (beziehungsweise schlechter).


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Ich hätte noch nen ganz bösen Inzestwitz aber ich glaube den darf ich hier nicht posten ^^


----------



## Legendary (17. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch nen ganz bösen Inzestwitz aber ich glaube den darf ich hier nicht posten ^^



Warum, handelt der von dir?


----------



## Derulu (17. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> aber ich glaube den darf ich hier nicht posten ^^



Hast du gut erkannt...


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch nen ganz bösen Inzestwitz aber ich glaube den darf ich hier nicht posten ^^



Da müsste man jetzt Japaner sein, dann könnte man Geld damit verdienen, daraus eine Comicreihe zu machen.


----------



## Wynn (17. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=01by8Y1--ak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (17. Juni 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Ich also heute morgen auf der Arbeit angerufen,dass ich mich ein wenig verspäte- glaubt Ihr,da sagt am Telefon mal jemand "nee,Lars.du hast noch Urlaub!"?
> NIX!
> Jetzt sitze ich bei super Wetter und 55° Innentemperatur auf der Arbeit.



Da bist du doch wirklich selbst schuld! Dir kann man echt nicht mehr helfen, aber andererseits beschwerst du dich.  Naja du hast es bald geschafft, ich hab diesen Freitag meine Präsentation und bin dann auch endlich durch.



Schrottinator schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle kannst du froh sein, dass du nicht in der IT tätig bist.



Weil wir in gut klimatisierten Serverräumen sitzen?



Saji schrieb:


> Erst säuft Bayern ab, nun zerfließt Bayern. Kann man nicht mal "normales" Wetter haben? Entweder Dauerregen oder unerträgliche Hitze mit dicker Luft nervt irgendwie. >_>



Ja voll ätzend, vor allem weil wir hier in Bayern, grad im Alpenvorland, diese dreckige schwüle Hitze haben und man kaum schnaufen kann. Da hilft auch kein Regen, zumindest keiner der nur 1 - 2 Stunden dauert. Außer mit Shorts und Flip Flops hält mans hier kaum aus, waren heut 31° und das schon im Juni. Eigentlich kann man Frühling und Herbst streichen, gibt eh nur noch Winter und Sommer.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Hast du gut erkannt...



*An das Derulu anschmus*

Schnucki, kann man nicht eine Ausnahme machen? *Die Brüste zurechtrück und mit den Armen zusammendrückt*


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *An das Derulu anschmus*
> 
> Schnucki, kann man nicht eine Ausnahme machen? *Die Brüste zurechtrück und mit den Armen zusammendrückt*



This! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-XNFokmDKrE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (17. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ja voll ätzend, vor allem weil wir hier in Bayern, grad im Alpenvorland, diese dreckige schwüle Hitze haben und man kaum schnaufen kann. Da hilft auch kein Regen, zumindest keiner der nur 1 - 2 Stunden dauert. Außer mit Shorts und Flip Flops hält mans hier kaum aus, waren heut 31° und das schon im Juni. Eigentlich kann man Frühling und Herbst streichen, gibt eh nur noch Winter und Sommer.



Wem sagst du das... die Luft in TS kannste aktuell schneiden. Ich glaub ich leg die mir gleich beim Abendessens auf die Semmel. ._.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Paar LSD einwerfen und los gehts


----------



## Legendary (17. Juni 2013)

Du bist in TS? Naja in AÖ gehts ja dann direkt noch, wobei es bei uns eben auch abartig schwül und heiß ist. Ich hab den PC hier im Zimmer unterm Dach, ich werd den auch bald ausmachen und eine Etage tiefer ins Schlafzimmer gehen wo die Xbox steht und da zocken weil man es hier kaum aushält, mir läuft beim sitzen schon der Schweiß runter. 

Bin dann auch immer voll antriebslos...ziemlich schlecht weil ich die Präsentation noch nicht fertig hab und noch 5 Monate Berichtsheft nachschreiben muss.


----------



## Derulu (17. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *An das Derulu anschmus*
> 
> Schnucki, kann man nicht eine Ausnahme machen? *Die Brüste zurechtrück und mit den Armen zusammendrückt*



Definitv...nein

Und gegen derartige Anbiederungsversuche verwehre ich mich


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2013)

Sean hat eh nur Flachland zu bieten


----------



## Saji (17. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du bist in TS? Naja in AÖ gehts ja dann direkt noch, wobei es bei uns eben auch abartig schwül und heiß ist. Ich hab den PC hier im Zimmer unterm Dach, ich werd den auch bald ausmachen und eine Etage tiefer ins Schlafzimmer gehen wo die Xbox steht und da zocken weil man es hier kaum aushält, mir läuft beim sitzen schon der Schweiß runter.
> 
> Bin dann auch immer voll antriebslos...ziemlich schlecht weil ich die Präsentation noch nicht fertig hab und noch 5 Monate Berichtsheft nachschreiben muss.



Ähnliches bei mir. Der Ventilator läuft im Dauerbetrieb um überhaupt irgendwie ne Luftzirkulation zu haben. Und die Rappelkiste mache ich wohl auch bald aus.



Alux schrieb:


> Sean hat eh nur Flachland zu bieten



Aber immerhin nen Fahnenmast.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Definitv...nein
> 
> Und gegen derartige Anbiederungsversuche verwehre ich mich



*Beleidigt wegrutscht*

Dann halt nicht!


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Beleidigt wegrutscht*
> 
> Dann halt nicht!



Flittchen, mach die Beine breit! Ich kenn da jemanden, der hin und wieder Bus fährt und dich will.


----------



## exill (17. Juni 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Sean hat eh nur Flachland zu bieten




Spricht da jemand aus Erfahrung?


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

Shark & Pingu: Question

(May I ask you a question?)>iiiiiiiiiiiiii<(Shut up!)
iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iii


----------



## Alux (17. Juni 2013)

exill schrieb:


> Spricht da jemand aus Erfahrung?



Ich hab Kontakte bei der NSA


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Wo sind die Inder?


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wo sind die Inder?



Die haben Telefondienst


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juni 2013)

Nein. Sie sind am Ende des Ganges.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zXDo4dL7SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Juni 2013)

hoi


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2013)

Waschküchenwetter UMZ UMZ UMZ 
sweat baby sweat


----------



## Aun (18. Juni 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Waschküchenwetter UMZ UMZ UMZ
> sweat baby sweat



shake it baby!


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> shake it baby!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cQVIPUW3sY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nijara (18. Juni 2013)

Morgn....~.~


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2013)

Die Hitze lässt mein Gehirn schmelzen :c


----------



## Aun (18. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die Hitze lässt mein Gehirn schmelzen :c



paradoxon


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die Hitze lässt mein Gehirn schmelzen :c



Welches gehirn??

Ich krieg die Krise


----------



## Ogil (18. Juni 2013)

Ach die Doitschen: Erst jammern alle rum weil es regnet und dann jammern alle rum weil die Sonne scheint. Man kann es ihnen einfach nicht recht machen...


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aq1l8D4Ji8I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Schwitzt*


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ach die Doitschen: Erst jammern alle rum weil es regnet und dann jammern alle rum weil die Sonne scheint. Man kann es ihnen einfach nicht recht machen...



Ich mochte den Regen :c

Und ich mag die Hitze hier nicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Juni 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ach die Doitschen: Erst jammern alle rum weil es regnet und dann jammern alle rum weil die Sonne scheint. Man kann es ihnen einfach nicht recht machen...



Ich bin froh über das Wetter.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juni 2013)

Ich nicht.


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2013)

@Sahnenkutter: Du wolltest doch wissen, was aus der Geschichte mit dem Mädel da wird, die mich gefragt hat, warum ich ihre Nummer haben wollte. Nun...mittlerweile hat sich rausgestellt, dass sie nen Freund hat. Warum sie mir ihre Nummer gegeben hat, weiss sie nicht ^^ hab dann gesagt, sie soll sich wieder melden, wenn sie ihren Typen abserviert hat. Damit ist die Geschichte für mich vorerst mal gegessen. Tsus, Frauen...


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> @Sahnenkutter: Du wolltest doch wissen, was aus der Geschichte mit dem Mädel da wird, die mich gefragt hat, warum ich ihre Nummer haben wollte. Nun...mittlerweile hat sich rausgestellt, dass sie nen Freund hat. Warum sie mir ihre Nummer gegeben hat, weiss sie nicht ^^ hab dann gesagt, sie soll sich wieder melden, wenn sie ihren Typen abserviert hat. Damit ist die Geschichte für mich vorerst mal gegessen. Tsus, Frauen...



AHAHAHA Frauen? Bitches!

Exakt dieselbe situation auch schon gehabt.... puh nie wieder

zum glück hab ich vor ner woche eine kennengelernt und ich bin schwer verliebt


----------



## Davatar (18. Juni 2013)

Na denn gz vomse mir fürse Dichze.


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Na denn gz vomse mir fürse Dichze.



thx


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> @Sahnenkutter: Du wolltest doch wissen, was aus der Geschichte mit dem Mädel da wird, die mich gefragt hat, warum ich ihre Nummer haben wollte. Nun...mittlerweile hat sich rausgestellt, dass sie nen Freund hat. Warum sie mir ihre Nummer gegeben hat, weiss sie nicht ^^ hab dann gesagt, sie soll sich wieder melden, wenn sie ihren Typen abserviert hat. Damit ist die Geschichte für mich vorerst mal gegessen. Tsus, Frauen...



Frauen sind mysteriöse Wesen, die sich immer anders geben als sie wirklich sind  Mal schauen ob sie sich meldet ^^


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2013)

Männer sind keineswegs anders - auch sie tragen mehrere Masken. 
Und wenn Du Dich so benimmst, wie hier, dann .... 

Konov, wünsch* Dir viel "Erfolg" -
und pass auf, daß Du Dich nicht schnell wieder in eine andere verliebst.^^
Denn das scheint Dir ja öfters zu passieren. 

bt

Wetter ist einfach nur schön.
Allerdings kommt die Hitze doch etwas zu schnell in zu großem Schwung.
Und arbeiten fällt mir noch schwer, auch wenn ich endlich seit gestern keinen Wundschmerz mehr verspüre.
Morgen werden erst die Fäden gezogen.
Mal schauen, was dann noch auf mich zu kommt - evtl. 'n Inplantat (?) ...


----------



## Konov (18. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Konov, wünsch* Dir viel "Erfolg" -
> und pass auf, daß Du Dich nicht schnell wieder in eine andere verliebst.^^
> Denn das scheint Dir ja öfters zu passieren.



danke
bin auch nurn mensch


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juni 2013)

Warum ist es so FUCKING heiss!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2013)

Obwohl es hier wohl 10 Grad kühler sind nörgel ich auch mal...

olololo so warm.


----------



## Legendary (18. Juni 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ach die Doitschen: Erst jammern alle rum weil es regnet und dann jammern alle rum weil die Sonne scheint. Man kann es ihnen einfach nicht recht machen...



Bis letztens: Ca. 5 - 10°C

Mittlerweile: Ca. 30 - 35°C hier bei uns im Süden

AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA AHA! MKAY!


----------



## Saji (18. Juni 2013)

*schmelz* Diese Wärme... aber immerhin geht heute etwas Wind... ab und zu. >_>


----------



## Aun (18. Juni 2013)

und die neuen trendsportarten bei diesem wetter:

maleschwitz und für die ü18 fraktion: sackschwitzen


----------



## Saji (18. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> und die neuen trendsportarten bei diesem wetter:
> 
> maleschwitz und für die ü18 fraktion: sackschwitzen



Haha, genau.  Ich glaub bei letzterem bin ich schon Semi-Profi.


----------



## Aun (18. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Haha, genau.  Ich glaub bei letzterem bin ich schon Semi-Profi.



da hilft nur der tip vom profi:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juni 2013)

Ich will Eis haben ._. Ich könnte mir Tiefkühlpizzen auf den Bauch legen xD


----------



## Saji (18. Juni 2013)

Sanchez ist halt schon Vollblut Profi, der kennt die Tricks!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (18. Juni 2013)

fang ma hier nich an zu weinen.......


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2013)

Die Temperatur (hier 31°C) finde ich ja noch ganz ok.
Was das nur so heiß wirken lässt ist das Plötzliche und dazu noch 83%! Luftfeuchtigkeit (bei mir gerade).

Hatte z.B. im Jahre 2000 auf Korsika 42°Grad gehabt, die aber dank Mistralwind und wenig Luftfeuchte sehr gut auszuhalten waren.
Dagegen hatte ich ein paar Tage vorher auf Elba 26°C und die Haut klebte, danke der hohen Luftfeuchtigkeit und dem Salzgehalt.
Da bekam ich schon Kreislaufprobleme

Dafür esse ich nun gleich 'nen riesen Berg Vanilleeis mit Kirschen (+Saft).  

_edit_
Und ich meckere schon erst recht nicht, wenn ich an die Menschen in den Überschwemmungsgebieten denke.
Man, kann ich dankbar sein, wie gut es mir geht.
Denn dagegen sind meine für mich doch recht nervenden Probs doch reine Peanuts.


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2013)

Sean denächst im kino http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-Nrp_zQv68

bestimmt was für dich ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juni 2013)

Ich werde nicht reingehen.


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2013)

_Im dichten Fichtendickicht wachsen dicke Fichten dicht an dicht.

10x mal sagen ohne das das wort ficken vorkommt 
_


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2013)

Hab's schon beim 2. Mal vergeigt. 
Kommt wohl durch die Schwüle.^^


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juni 2013)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH KANN MICH NIEMAND VON DIESER WÄRME ERLÖSEN


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2013)

24 Grad hier, perfekt <3

Morgen sollen so um die 30 Grad kommen, aber da bin ich dann an der Ostsee, und da sinds dann wieder 24 Grad mit Wind. YUS.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2013)

Ich liebe das Wetter... musste zwar den halben Tag arbeiten, durfte zwischendurch aber aufem Hof flexen da konnte ich dann schön die Sonne genießen und da ich mein Shirt ausgezogen habe bin ich sogar ein bisschen braun geworden.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich liebe das Wetter... musste zwar den halben Tag arbeiten, durfte zwischendurch aber aufem Hof flexen da konnte ich dann schön die Sonne genießen und da ich mein Shirt ausgezogen habe bin ich sogar ein bisschen braun geworden.



haha lol


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2013)

Beim Flexen T-Shirt ausgezogen? ... oo
Bist jetzt mit den glühenden Teilchen überall tätowiert? 

_edit 1:_ 
Da kann Dein Chef  (und dann Du) aber richtig Ärger bekommen. 

_edit2:_ @ über & unter mir
Hast Du Dich hier extra registriert, um 1x _haha lol_ posten zu dürfen?
Schreib doch mal bitte mehr als nur ein paar Buchstaben!

Ansonsten natürlich ... Willkommen!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 24 Grad hier, perfekt <3
> 
> Morgen sollen so um die 30 Grad kommen, aber da bin ich dann an der Ostsee, und da sinds dann wieder 24 Grad mit Wind. YUS.



warum??


----------



## Xidish (18. Juni 2013)

Na, je weiter Du nach Norden oder nordöstlich kommst, desto kühler wird es derzeit.
Allerdings ist die Sonne an der See nicht zu unterschätzen.
Habe da immer das Gefühl, daß ich schneller zum Broiler werde.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juni 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> warum??



isso


----------



## Saji (18. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Na, je weiter Du nach Norden oder nordöstlich kommst, desto kühler wird es derzeit.
> Allerdings ist die Sonne an der See nicht zu unterschätzen.
> Habe da immer das Gefühl, daß ich schneller zum Broiler werde.^^



Naja, das Wasser reflektiert das Sonnenlicht. Verstärkt sich halt ein bisschen. Bin schon ein paar Mal mit dem Chiemseedampfer zur Herreninsel gefahren und war danach jedes Mal gut gebräunt. 

Und joa, bei uns hat sichs grad bezogen. Gewitterwarnung inklusive. Mal schauen ob es wirklich kommt.


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2013)

ob baron king zwei seans zweitaccount ist ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Juni 2013)

ne das is der Zweitaccount von Baron King Eins.


----------



## Olliruh (18. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Beim Flexen T-Shirt ausgezogen? ... oo
> Bist jetzt mit den glühenden Teilchen überall tätowiert?
> 
> _edit 1:_
> Da kann Dein Chef (und dann Du) aber richtig Ärger bekommen.



Mein Chef ist mein Vater... und es war mega warm in der Sonne hab so gigantisch geschwitzt.. und die glühenden Teilchen tun ja nicht wirklich weh.. Hab mir die Flex heute auch ausversehen ins knie gedrückt... zum glück nur ganz kurz.. tut gar nicht weh


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juni 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mein Chef ist mein Vater... und es war mega warm in der Sonne hab so gigantisch geschwitzt.. und die glühenden Teilchen tun ja nicht wirklich weh.. Hab mir die Flex heute auch ausversehen ins knie gedrückt... zum glück nur ganz kurz.. tut gar nicht weh



sei froh dass du noch ein knie hast das kann auch schiefgehen...


----------



## Davatar (19. Juni 2013)

Möp, Civilization 3 suckt! Ewig lange gespielt, kurz davor das Raumschiff fertig zu bauen, plötzlich: Kultursieg -.-
Ok, Kultursieg aus den Siegesbedingungen rausgenommen.
Wieder ewig lang gespielt, kurz davor, die Welt zu erobern, plötzlich: Sieg auf Zeit

SO EIN MIST! Warum kann ich nicht selbst bestimmen, ob ich grad gewinnen will oder nicht? Das doofe Spiel spiel ich nie wieder...


----------



## Noxiel (19. Juni 2013)

Manche Leuten würden sich beschweren, dass sie immer verlieren. Aber nicht Davatar, nicht du.


----------



## Davatar (19. Juni 2013)

^^ naja...ich möcht halt nicht irgendwie gewinnen, sondern so wie ich mir das vorstelle  Sonst fühlt sich das so an, als sei der Sieg geschenkt gewesen, statt verdient.


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Morgen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=41U7-eX_6ok

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Moinsen. *weiterschmelz* Knapp 28 Grad am Fenster innen. ~.~


----------



## EspCap (19. Juni 2013)

31 hier. Ich geh jetzt an die Uni, da ist immer kalt. Leider auch im Winter, aber egal


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> 31 hier. Ich geh jetzt an die Uni, da ist immer kalt. Leider auch im Winter, aber egal



Gegen die Kälte kann man sich ja warm anziehen. Bei der Hitze hilft nur ausziehen, aber irgendwann biste nackt und dir ist trotzdem noch heiß. Das erinnert mich an die Realschulzeit, als unsere Mathelehrer im tiefsten Winter alle Fenster im Klassenzimmer aufreißen musste. Als wir uns über die Kälte die rein kam beschwerten meinte der Lehrer wir könnten uns ja warm anziehen. Das taten mein bester Freund und ich auch, dick in Jacke und Mütze eingemummelt. Ab diesem Tage nannten wir uns die Bibberbrüder.


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Wir haben nur noch 26 hier. Dafür hatten wir gestern Abend bestes Wetter! Hagelstuuuuurm! Alles futsch! yeeeey...


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2013)

[ctecvideo]52469[/ctecvideo]


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Ich nehm nen ZAM! Wann kommt der raus? Und welche Spiele erscheinen zum Release?


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich nehm nen ZAM! Wann kommt der raus? Und welche Spiele erscheinen zum Release?



Der BAN-Hammer Simulator 2013.


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der BAN-Hammer Simulator 2013.



 Aber nur echt mit Cartridge-Slo...wait.


Apropos Zocken. Kann nicht schon Ende Oktober sein? Je öfter ich mir das Gameplay zu "[font=arial, sans-serif]Siege of Shanghai.[/font]" anschaue, um so mehr Bock hab ich drauf.


----------



## Konov (19. Juni 2013)

99.000 Grad sinds hier, war grad trailsurfen und nach ner stunde war Ende trotz wasserflasche die ich dabei hatte.

jetzt erstmal ne viertelstunde kalt geduscht und jetzt tropft der schweiß nur noch von der stirn statt aus allen körperöffnungen


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Apropos Zocken. Kann nicht schon Ende Oktober sein?



Meinetwegen sofort. Die Hitze hält man doch eh nicht aus. Kann doch nicht jeder eine Klimaanlage in der Bude haben...


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Je öfter ich mir das Gameplay zu "[font="arial, sans-serif"]Siege of Shanghai.[/font]" anschaue, um so mehr Bock hab ich drauf.



Sind die Russen zu langweilig geworden? Werden jetzt die Chinesen die Gegner in jedem 0815 shooter sein?


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sind die Russen zu langweilig geworden? Werden jetzt die Chinesen die Gegner in jedem 0815 shooter sein?



In BF2 gabs auch schon die Chinesen wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Derulu (19. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sind die Russen zu langweilig geworden? Werden jetzt die Chinesen die Gegner in jedem 0815 shooter sein?



Eher Nordkoreaner...die kommen in letzter Zeit relativ häufig vor


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Eher Nordkoreaner...die kommen in letzter Zeit relativ häufig vor



Ich kenn nur Homefront.

Ich denk mal wenn BF4 in Shanghai spielt ist es China, BLOPS II sind auch Chinesen und Kubaner. Obwohl man da wieder die Logik sieht. "Wir sind keine Feinde, da wir das gleiche Ziel haben" "k" Spezialmission: TÖTEN SIE GENERAL ZHAO "...ooookay"


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Aber nur echt mit Cartridge-Slo...wait.




Zam sein Catridge Slot ist verstaubt wer säubert den für ihn mal ? - Ich denk mal er bevorzugt da frauen eher für


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Zam sein Catridge Slot ist verstaubt wer säubert den für ihn mal ? - Ich denk mal er bevorzugt da frauen eher für



Nein, nein, nein, nein. Und weil es ein -> *SLOT* <- ist nochmal nein.


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Nein, nein, nein, nein. Und weil es ein -> *SLOT* <- ist nochmal nein.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (19. Juni 2013)

Tach auch 

Ärzte haben schon nen seltsamen Humor.
Erst waren da die Witzeleien zu meiner Zahn OP letzten Mittwoch.

Und heute der nächste Kracher.
Da gebe ich tatsächlich knapp 20&#8364; nur für 2 Fäden ziehen aus?

Dabei sollte noch mit dem Prof. Dr. Dipl. Ing. Ober-Chef ^^ Zahnarzt besprochen werden, 
wie das Gewebe, die Geschwulst in der Kiefernhöhle entfernt werden soll, ob ich ein Implantat bekomme etc.

Auf meine Frage, wo der Arzt sei: Der hat hitzefrei. ----- ah ja ...
So hat mir in so'n Gehilf in 2sec. die Fäden entfernt.

Nun solle erst mal alles komplett abheilen.
Ich sagte nur, "wir sehen uns dann erst nach meinem Geburtstag wieder ... und tschüss!"


*so jetzt gibt's ne kalte Dusche und anschließend wieder reichlich Eis neben einem großen Ventilator* 

aktuelle: 33°C draußen ... 27°C drinnen


----------



## Reflox (19. Juni 2013)

Deutsche Ärzte sind aber immer noch am besten 

Ich hab mich einmal von nem Schweizer behandeln lassen, ist alles alles verhunzelt >__<


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2013)

nix los hier




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Alter....am Himmel gerade...ist ja echt gruselige wenn man zusehen kann wie Blitze sich entfalten...


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Alter....am Himmel gerade...ist ja echt gruselige wenn man zusehen kann wie Blitze sich entfalten...



yeah science!


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

Ja...direkt im Kopf gehabt wie der mich grillen könnte...


----------



## Saji (19. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Alter....am Himmel gerade...ist ja echt gruselige wenn man zusehen kann wie Blitze sich entfalten...



Science Bi.... B... B... Belladonna!


----------



## Nijara (19. Juni 2013)

So einige millionen Volt rösten einen bestimmt richtig gut durch...


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2013)

Morgen..
Gut das ich meine theoretische echt verkackt habe.Jetzt darf ich einen Monat länger bei Hitler himself im Führerbunker arbeiten.
Ich finde schon,mein Chef,könnte es Ihm gleich machen und sich einfach erschieß- ach lassen wir das.Ist zu früh.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juni 2013)

Dir auch einen guten Morgen. ^^


----------



## Nijara (20. Juni 2013)

Morgen von mir und von Sean!


----------



## Doofkatze (20. Juni 2013)

Das Internet ist für uns alle Neuseeland.


----------



## Derulu (20. Juni 2013)

Aus der Rubrik Rhetorik oder was passiert, wenn man ein wichtiges Wort bei seiner Rede vom Blatt auslässt. Heute:

Das Internet ist für uns alle (RECHTLICHES) Neuland


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2013)

nun ist microsoft unter den druck der fallende aktie und der guten pr von sony zusammengebrochen und muss vieles ändern ^^



Derulu schrieb:


> Das Internet ist für uns alle (RECHTLICHES) Neuland







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F5J9ATDOqJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LarsW (20. Juni 2013)

Geil wie Mircosoft den Schwanz einzieht..


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Geil wie Mircosoft den Schwanz einzieht..



so wird wohl sony drauf reagieen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> nun ist microsoft unter den druck der fallende aktie und der guten pr von sony zusammengebrochen und muss vieles ändern ^^



Immerhin scheinen einige kapiert zu warum es dazu kam. Nicht weil die User meckerten, sondern weil Sony sie fertig gemacht hat auf der E3.


----------



## Derulu (20. Juni 2013)

Der Preis ist heiß...


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2013)

Der Brei ist weiß.


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2013)

mir ist heiss


----------



## Derulu (20. Juni 2013)

Gut, dass ich das jetzt weiß


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2013)

So ein Scheiß!


----------



## Ogil (20. Juni 2013)

Ach leck mich doch am Steiss!


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2013)

mach keinen scheiss das ruft den sean um jeden preis


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juni 2013)

Ich mag Hänchen mit Reis.


----------



## Derulu (20. Juni 2013)

Ich hol mir mal ein Eis


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juni 2013)

Erklärt mir einer, um was es hier geht, damit ich das auch weiss?


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2013)

c-c-c-c-c-combobreaker!



haha! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Erklärt mir einer, um was es hier geht, damit ich das auch weiss?



_Im dichten Fichtendickicht wachsen dicke Fichten dicht an dicht._


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> _Im dichten Fichtendickicht wachsen dicke Fichten dicht an dicht._



Bei mir kommt ja schon f*cken, wenn ich es nur lese


----------



## iShock (20. Juni 2013)

Zehn Ziegen ziehen zehn Zentner Zucker zum Zoo.


----------



## Derulu (20. Juni 2013)

Der Whiskymixer mixt den Whisky an der Whiskymixerbar

Combobreaker?


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Juni 2013)

Three swiss witch-bitches, which wished to be switched swiss
witch-bitches, wish to watch swiss Swatch watch switches. Which swiss witch-bitch which wishes to be a switched swiss witch-bitch, wishes to watch which swiss Swatch watch switch?


----------



## Aun (20. Juni 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Combobreaker?



NIEMALS!

 Hinter'm hohen Haus hackt Hans hartes Holz. Hartes Holz hackt Hans hinter'm hohen Haus.


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2013)

EARLY MORNIN'


----------



## Doofkatze (21. Juni 2013)

Wir sind die SaunaFreunde Aufguss 09
der erste deutsche spitzenschwitz Verein
wenn wir in unsrer spitzen Klitsche
auf der glitsche Pritsche schwitzen
schwitze Schweiss verspritzen
dabei Zwetschgenschnäpse zwitschern
muss man beschwippste Schwitzer schonmaln bischen stützen


----------



## LarsW (21. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MHRkRA6BLPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



In diesem Sinne- *ES IST FREITAG!*
Morgen!


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2013)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob man bei World of Video PS3 Controller ausleihen kann?

Google war wenig hilfreich


----------



## LarsW (21. Juni 2013)

Gute Frage..keine Ahnung.


----------



## Konov (21. Juni 2013)

Naja ne ganze konsole kann man auch ausleihen deswegen dachte ich, Controller müsste auch gehen?


----------



## H2OTest (21. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oau9gtG5Om8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (21. Juni 2013)

Grad erfahren das ich ne 30 Sekunden Tonspur aus irgendeinem Lied brauch die angespielt wird wenn ich die Bühne bei meiner Zeugnisvergabe betrete.. 
Ich dachte an 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m6tn9yjY05U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hat evt noch jemand vorschläge ?


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MC0G-Lbuuk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder wie wärs mit 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=njrA9aAZq2I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ab 0:24? Oder 1:11 wär noch besser.


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTN6Du3MCgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




nimm den song


----------



## Wynn (21. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bvMkOmEA_Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



oder nimm das ab 0:25 ^^


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2013)

wenn schon die englische version wynn

wobei 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DbYtqAWDF2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sicher bei seinem abi auch gut kommen tut


----------



## Wynn (21. Juni 2013)

es könnte leute dabei sein die kein englisch verstehen ^^


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-EIlYZ1nS7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (21. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uDbojVcpee4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




[font="arial, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Juni 2013)

Wie wäre es damit?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rvbnFfzVA7Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: Das wär auch noch gut!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i8ju_10NkGY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oder ein Klassiker




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mIAZC1isLAQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das hier wäre auch noch was:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Erneb8z56JA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Das hier wär aber richtig AWESOME!
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fTUx52syT4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*

*Edit 2:

Das hier hab ich auch noch in meinen Favoriten gefunden:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=T0-2lzA7_Cg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit 3:

Wait, wait, wait, wait, wait, wait, wait, wait, wait, wait!

THAT'S IT!




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qxeSNmd55Yc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Ich glaube ich habe in meinem Leben noch nie so gut durchschlafen können >.> Und vorallem erholsam.

Ob das nun an den Tabletten liegt oder am neuen Amon Amarth Album.... keine Ahnung


----------



## Legendary (22. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!



Moin Baron King Zwei.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juni 2013)

Das prallt sowas von an mir ab ^^ Eure Spekulationen habe ich nicht nötig.

Stattdessen ist das Wetter schön - Sonne scheint und nicht zu heiss


----------



## Legendary (22. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das prallt sowas von an mir ab ^^ Eure Spekulationen habe ich nicht nötig.



Welche Spekulationen, wir wissen es doch.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juni 2013)

Ahja. *Schüttelt nur den Kopf*


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Moin Baron King Zwei.



ich denk mal selbst sean ist nicht so verückt und provoziert sich mit einem 2ten account den er dann beschimpft damit er 3 tage gebannt wird und sich einen ersatzaccount macht der auch wieder gebannt wird nur um uns mit einen account zu trollen und einen perma bann zu riskieren 

der schwarze baron ist nicht sean


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Vielleicht ist er ja leicht schizophren und weiß gar nix davon! Ich hab' ja manchmal auch einen Mitbewohner, der Dinge tut, von denen ich nix weiß... meist taucht er offenbar in Nächten auf, nach denen ich halb angezogen und mit tierischen Kopfschmerzen im Bett aufwache und mich an kaum mehr was von den letzten Wachstunden erinnere...


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist er ja leicht schizophren und weiß gar nix davon! Ich hab' ja manchmal auch einen Mitbewohner, der Dinge tut, von denen ich nix weiß... meist taucht er offenbar in Nächten auf, nach denen ich halb angezogen und mit tierischen Kopfschmerzen im Bett aufwache und mich an kaum mehr was von den letzten Wachstunden erinnere...



Zum allerletzten mal.... Shizophrenie ungleich Multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung!

Und nein, ich bin nicht Shizophren, ich leide weder an Halluzinationen noch höre ich Stimmen.


----------



## Derulu (22. Juni 2013)

Hinweis an alle:

Hört bitte auf seanbuddha zu provozieren 

Auch auf dem Fußballplatz bekommen die Spieler, die vom Schiedsrichter bemerkt, Spieler an der Schwelle zu einer Roten Karte massiv provozieren, wegen unsportlichen Verhaltens zumeist selbst mindestens Gelbe Karten


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Shit! Müssen wir uns halt auf Derulu einschiessen...


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Shit! Müssen wir uns halt auf Derulu einschiessen...



Kümmer dich um deine schallplatten und lass die leute in ruhe


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Ich hatte heute morgen die ganze Küche vollgestellt mit gereinigten Klassik-Schallplatten und konnte mich an die Aktion nur noch sehr flüchtig erinnern . Das war wohl mein unbekannter Mitbewohner - ich fand's gut...

Ach ja: Geh radfahren, Ökoschlampe


----------



## Konov (22. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ach ja: Geh radfahren, Ökoschlampe




Der war so mies dass mir nix dazu einfällt 

Guten Mittag!


----------



## EspCap (22. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ich denk mal selbst sean ist nicht so verückt und provoziert sich mit einem 2ten account den er dann beschimpft damit er 3 tage gebannt wird und sich einen ersatzaccount macht der auch wieder gebannt wird nur um uns mit einen account zu trollen und einen perma bann zu riskieren
> 
> der schwarze baron ist nicht sean






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Ha! Da ist er sprachlos! A propos Mittag: Hunger! Wer bringt mir Kaffee und was zu essen? Ich bin alt; ich brauche Pflege!

Gestern bei der Essensbeschaffung auch wieder ein recht witziges Erlebnis gehabt: Stelle an der Kühltheke fest, daß mich ein hypsches Weibchen recht wohlwollend anlinst. Dann habe ich diesen RIESENBROCKEN Fleisch gesehen (ein 750g-Steak), auf das ich mich begeistert gestürzt habe. Ihrem verachtenden Blick danach konnte man wohl entnehmen, daß es sich hier um ein Vegetarier-Weibchen gehandelt haben muß...
Paarungsverhinderung dank unbedachter Beuteauswahl bei der Jagd - auch noch nicht gehabt...


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vc_KpLGROCU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Scheiße ist das neue Album geil!


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ha! Da ist er sprachlos! A propos Mittag: Hunger! Wer bringt mir Kaffee und was zu essen? Ich bin alt; ich brauche Pflege!



bringt den wintermute entkoffinierten magenfreundlichen kaffe und brei. 

Die Schwester kommt bald und wechselt ihre windel und verpasst ihnen ihr schwammbad


----------



## Legendary (22. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Shit! Müssen wir uns halt auf Derulu einschiessen...



Passt, bin ich dabei. Wo und wann? 



win3ermute schrieb:


> Ach ja: Geh radfahren, Ökoschlampe


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Au ja, will meine eigene Krankenschwester - dauert immer so lange, bis ich mit dem Rollator in der Küche bin... ich nehme dann sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei meinem Glück hab ich dann Angela Merkels Zwillingsschwester im Latex-Kostüm *brrrrr*

@legendary: Mod-Mobbing will sorgfältig geplant und organisiert werden   . Die kämpfen unfair; die können sich wehren...


----------



## Reflox (22. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zum allerletzten mal.... Shizophrenie ungleich Multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung!



Schon gut, Napeleon. Gehen sie bitte wieder auf ihr Zimmer, die Preussen können warten. <:


----------



## Wynn (22. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Au ja, will meine eigene Krankenschwester - dauert immer so lange, bis ich mit dem Rollator in der Küche bin... ich nehme dann sowas:







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XSX9y27RPJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (22. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Zum allerletzten mal.... Shizophrenie ungleich Multiple Persönlichkeitsstörung!
> 
> Und nein, ich bin nicht Shizophren, ich leide weder an Halluzinationen noch höre ich Stimmen.



Lass dich nicht provozieren. Die sind nur neidisch auf deinen Porenta Avatar!


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juni 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht provozieren. Die sind nur neidisch auf deinen Porenta Avatar!



Genau! Es geht nur um die Lauch-Enten Power ^^


----------



## Saji (22. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Genau! Es geht nur um die Lauch-Enten Power ^^



Wie sagt man so schön... ohne Lauch stehste auf'm Schlauch.


----------



## Legendary (22. Juni 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Schon gut, Napeleon. Gehen sie bitte wieder auf ihr Zimmer, die Preussen können warten. <:



Haha das feier ich.


----------



## win3ermute (22. Juni 2013)

Wir provozieren nicht, wir argumentieren aggressiv!

Mir is langweilig; ich mach' jetzt den angedrohten "Coverversionen"-Thread auf!


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Mir is langweilig; ich mach' jetzt den angedrohten "Coverversionen"-Thread auf!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (23. Juni 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2013)

Servas ihr Riesennerds!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nxNnnR4XCyk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




MAJOR LAZER! *__*


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Juni 2013)

Gn8 ... Ich geh erstma penn0rn ...


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gtf-3-jbqbg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen....ich komm mir vor wie matsche >.>


----------



## Baron King Zwei (23. Juni 2013)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2013)

*hust* ich sag jetzt besser nix.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2013)

sup?


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2013)

Shükrü!


----------



## Olliruh (23. Juni 2013)

ai guise


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juni 2013)

alles fit?


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Juni 2013)

Guten Tag


----------



## seanbuddha (23. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> *hust* ich sag jetzt besser nix.



Weisste was, du mit deiner blöden Spekulation. Geh mir einfach nicht auf den Keks damit, ich habe genug andere Probleme, danke.




Baron schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!




Und du! Ich weiss das das nur reine Provokation ist! LASS ES EINFACH VERDAMMT NOCHMAL SEIN.


----------



## tanztante (23. Juni 2013)

ja moinmoin =)


----------



## Nijara (23. Juni 2013)

Morgen...*gähn*


----------



## Legendary (23. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Weisste was, du mit deiner blöden Spekulation. Geh mir einfach nicht auf den Keks damit, ich habe genug andere Probleme, danke.



Ich hab doch jetzt wirklich NIX gesagt oder? Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst kann ich nix dafür.


----------



## Saji (23. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich hab doch jetzt wirklich NIX gesagt oder? Wenn du dich angesprochen fühlst kann ich nix dafür.



Lahme Ausrede.


----------



## win3ermute (23. Juni 2013)

*yawn* Ist schon wieder morgen?


----------



## Saji (23. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> *yawn* Ist schon wieder morgen?



Nein, heute war gestern noch morgen.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> *yawn* Ist schon wieder morgen?



morgen ist gestern


----------



## zoizz (23. Juni 2013)

Genug gearbeitet - nu is Erholung angesagt.

Spüre ich latente Agressionen unter meinen kleinen Buffies hier?
Alles wird bluna. 
Und die Sonne kommt auch wieder. Dieses Jahr.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juni 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Und die Sonne kommt auch wieder. Dieses Jahr.



And the sun will set for you, 
The sun will set for you,


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2013)

Moin!
Noch 3 Wochen bis Ferien und mir fällt grad auf, dass ich noch gar nicht alles gebucht hab :O

Achja, letzten Donnerstag war ich Baumstammwerfen. Lustige Sportart, kann ich weiterempfehlen.


----------



## LarsW (24. Juni 2013)

Moin..
Oh man.Mein Wochenende war so beschissen das ich echt froh bin,dass Montag ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Juni 2013)

Moin. Gleich ist 11 und dann wirds spannend. Hoffentlich wird es ENDLICH mal was konkretes mit der Thesis. Ich komm mir schon fast vor wie Asterix im Irrenhaus.


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Moin. Gleich ist 11 und dann wirds spannend. Hoffentlich wird es ENDLICH mal was konkretes mit der Thesis. Ich komm mir schon fast vor wie Asterix im Irrenhaus.


Wartest aufs Ergebnis?


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wartest aufs Ergebnis?



Ne, darauf, dass ich endlich mein Thema anmelden darf, damit ich nächstes Semester loslegen kann...


----------



## Davatar (24. Juni 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ne, darauf, dass ich endlich mein Thema anmelden darf, damit ich nächstes Semester loslegen kann...


Aaahso, ich sehe!



LarsW schrieb:


> Moin..
> Oh man.Mein Wochenende war so beschissen das ich echt froh bin,dass Montag ist.


Thihi, kann ich von meinem nicht behaupten. Wollte eigentlich gemütlich zu Hause bleiben und zwischendurch noch kurz nen Kumpel treffen, aber vor allem früh ins Bett, um viel Schlaf nachzuholen. Geendet hats dann in Sodom und Gomorra ^^
Wurde doch tatsächlich von nem Mädel angebaggert, ohne was dafür getan zu haben. Find ich toll, wenn da mal eine Initiative übernimmt


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2013)

wo gerade aktuell ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SOQfKajO_Uk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2013)

Moin!

War grad im Komplett-Checkup beim Arzt. Dass ich gesund bin, wusste ich ja vorher schon  Aber jetzt hab ich wenigstens mal alle meine Organe gesehn. War schon lustig


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juni 2013)

Moin


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2013)

Und, Infos zu Deiner BA bekommen, Schrotti?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juni 2013)

Sagen wir es mal so: "Gehe zurück auf Los und ziehe keine 4000 Mark ein." 

Edit: Wie kann man eigentlich *ANTI*-deterministisch programmieren?


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2013)

Anti-deterministisch hab ich jetzt auch noch nie gehört. Sicher, dass da nicht "nichtdeterministisch" gemeint ist?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Anti-deterministisch hab ich jetzt auch noch nie gehört. Sicher, dass da nicht "nichtdeterministisch" gemeint ist?



Der Begriff ist eine Neuschöpfung von mir. ^^
Es geht mir eher darum, dass es so aussieht, als hätte man den Quellcode vor mir mit Absicht nichtdeterministisch geschrieben.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2013)

Gehts denn um ein nichtdeterministisches Problem? Bin grad ein Bisschen verwirrt durch Deine Aussage ^^
Soll auf Grund von "Zufall" irgendwas bewiesen werden?


----------



## Ogil (25. Juni 2013)

Ich denke Schrotti will nur sagen, dass der Code wirr ist und wenig Sinn macht.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Gehts denn um ein nichtdeterministisches Problem? Bin grad ein Bisschen verwirrt durch Deine Aussage ^^
> Soll auf Grund von "Zufall" irgendwas bewiesen werden?



Nein. Es geht darum, dass aus "magischen" Gründen Dinge passieren, die nicht passieren sollten. Das Ding ist einfach nur ein hässlicher Haufen Konfusion. Ich uinterstelle mittlerweile, dass dieses unübersichtliche Stück Chaos mutwillig produziert worden ist. Ich versenke hier Stunden in Banalitäten und muss am Ende noch Angst haben, dass meine Kompetenzen in Frage gestellt werden, weil irgendwer einen digitalen Haufen gesetzt hat.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2013)

Dann machst Du ne Weiterentwicklung bestehenden Codes? Kannst ja dabei gleich ein Code-Tweaking durchführen. Solange Du Dir aufschreibst warum Du was überarbeitest, dürfte das im Rahmen der BA doch eigentlich auch zielführend sein.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Juni 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann machst Du ne Weiterentwicklung bestehenden Codes? Kannst ja dabei gleich ein Code-Tweaking durchführen.



Geschäftsführung sagt: Nein!
Ich soll das Ding hier nur reparieren, warten und erweitern, bis es durch den NAchfolger ersetzt wird. Da wird dann der komplette Code in den Äther geschickt. Und mein Prof hat mir mit dem Vorschlag Forschung im Bereich Big Data zu betreiben eigentlich ne neue Motivation gegeben.


----------



## Nijara (25. Juni 2013)

Mohoin!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (25. Juni 2013)

Guten Tag!


----------



## Aun (25. Juni 2013)

dank reflox muss ich grade kotzen


----------



## Nijara (25. Juni 2013)

*hält ein Kotztütchen auf für Aun*


----------



## Reflox (25. Juni 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> dank reflox muss ich grade kotzen



Willst du mitmachen? xD


----------



## Nijara (25. Juni 2013)

Was zur Hölle machst du da?^^


----------



## Reflox (25. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Was zur Hölle machst du da?^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2013)

was macht man in solche einer bar wohl schon ^^

in leder bekleidet tango tanzen wie police academy uns gezeigt hat ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (25. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (25. Juni 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....


----------



## Baron King Zwei (25. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7sFJPIqkpII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Sarkastisches Klatschen*


----------



## Nijara (25. Juni 2013)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele Sean...


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2013)

Dieser Beitrag wird aufgrund deiner Blockiereinstellungen nicht angezeigt, du blockierst Baron King Zwei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Trotzdem anzeigen?


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag wird aufgrund deiner Blockiereinstellungen nicht angezeigt, du blockierst Baron King Zwei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Komisch, genau das steht bei mir auch


----------



## Nijara (25. Juni 2013)

Ich will auch O.O


----------



## Xidish (25. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Komisch, genau das steht bei mir auch


Hmm ... und dennoch hast Du auf "_Trotzdem anzeigen_" geklickt.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juni 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Hmm ... und dennoch hast Du auf "_Trotzdem anzeigen_" geklickt.



Mach ich immer....es ist einfach zu verlockend!


----------



## Nijara (25. Juni 2013)

Ja...sowas reizt einen tierisch!^^


----------



## Xidish (25. Juni 2013)

Kommt mir auch bekannt vor.
Neugierde ist halt was Menschliches und Feines.
Erst dann - wenn ich das nicht mehr bin - bin ich tot.


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juni 2013)

Das ist das doofe an dem Buffed-Ignosystem ^^


----------



## Wynn (25. Juni 2013)

Denke nicht an rosa elefanten !


----------



## Ogil (25. Juni 2013)

Nichts war je alberner als die Ignore-Funktion in Foren oder Chats. Als ob das Geschriebene dann weg gehen wuerde - man selbst (der womoeglich betroffen ist) kann es halt nur nicht mehr lesen. Tolle Loesung -.-


----------



## Xidish (25. Juni 2013)

Ist eh ein seltsames System hier.
Ich kann als Gast oder uneingelogged mehr lesen, ass ein Eingeloggter. 

Am besten geht das per Smartphone, da kann ich sogar als "Gast" sämtliche Profile einsehen.^


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juni 2013)

Da muss ZAM wohl noch dran arbeiten 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LxnBGhP7Lsg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2013)

HODOR means familiy... <3


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juni 2013)

Hodor means DESTROY!
HODOR SMASH!


----------



## Konov (25. Juni 2013)

DIE DIE DIE MY DARLING





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoolQUDWq-k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



moin buffies


----------



## seanbuddha (25. Juni 2013)

Iiiiiih Metallica! (Nein, ich mag sie wirklich nicht :>)


----------



## Nijara (25. Juni 2013)

Tolles Lied <3


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2013)

Moin!

Musste neulich in den Schuhladen. Immer, wenn ich da reingeh, denk ich an Al Bundy:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlewfnNrwno

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juni 2013)

Guten Mittag!


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2013)

Hui dat Selor! Dich hab ich ja ewig nicht mehr gesehn!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juni 2013)

Ich war auch Ewigkeiten nicht mehr hier ^^


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2013)

Wo hats Dich denn hinverschlagen?


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2013)

Juten Morgen


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juni 2013)

Ach... keine Lust.... keine Zeit... alles so... ^^

Nirgendwo hin ehrlich gesagt


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2013)

Ahso, das Übliche...dachte schon Du gehst fremd


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Juni 2013)

Ehm... nein... natürlich nicht, ich weiß garnicht was du von mir denkst *pah*


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2013)

Mjam, ich liebe mit Schokoladenhaltiger Fettglasur überzogenes Speiseeis am Buchenholzstiel mit 7% Mandelsplittern


----------



## Legendary (26. Juni 2013)

Riesenschniedel.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Riesenschniedel.



ja danke


----------



## Legendary (26. Juni 2013)

Nee S..., dich mein ich nicht.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mPXV0HVO8ho

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2013)

Was geht ihr lollypops??


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mFNaFeIm4bU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Nee S..., dich mein ich nicht.



...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Uk7SC4uPpk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Beste 10 Dollar Album Investition aller Zeiten <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2013)

Sean lässt mit diesem Acc seine afro-amerikanische Seele freien lauf...


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sean lässt mit diesem Acc seine afro-amerikanische Seele freien lauf...



Sicher, sicher. Ich bin Baron King Zwei, das macht soviel Sinn.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (26. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> http://www.amazon.de/My-Beautiful-Dark-Twisted-Fantasy/dp/B0049RJ0OM/
> 
> Beste 7,99 Euro Album Investition aller Zeiten.


----------



## Legendary (26. Juni 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sicher, sicher. Ich bin Baron King Zwei, das macht soviel Sinn.



Ja, das versuchen wir dir doch schon ständig zu erklären.


----------



## Davatar (27. Juni 2013)

Moin!<br><br>Nix zu tun heute...doof...und niemand zum quälen da...noch doofer...

Edit: Und das Buffed-Forum ver<br>'t meine Posts, am doofesten!


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2013)

moinsen


----------



## Xidish (27. Juni 2013)

Moin 



Davatar schrieb:


> ...doof...



Heißt das nicht döf? 
Allerdings ist DÖF absolut nicht doof.^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aW10Edh2jys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Denn die Liebe, Liebe, Liebe, Liebe die macht viel Spaß, viel mehr Spaß als irgendwas. 

Die Sängerin ist Annette Humpe von den Humpe Sisters (Die Schwestern fand ich damals schon hammer).

ps.
Mir fällt gerade auf, daß der rechte Sänger imo irgendwie wie ne Mischung aus Atze Schröder und einem von der Gruppe "Die Doofen" ausschaut.^^


----------



## ZAM (27. Juni 2013)




----------



## Xidish (27. Juni 2013)

Darf ich das so verstehen, daß Du gut gelaunt bist oder schmeckt Dir der Kaffe nicht?


----------



## Wynn (27. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-Rr3nH_-j_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2013)

Snapback Backpack was los


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gentleman...


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Juni 2013)

Do you have the time, To listen to me whine, 
About nothing and everything all at once? 
I am one of those 
Melodramatic fools, 
Neurotic to the bone no doubt about it 

Sometimes I give myself the creeps, 
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me, 
It all keeps adding up, 
I think I'm cracking up! 
Am I just paranoid? 
Am I just stoned?


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juni 2013)

^BESTE BAND DER WELT &#9829;


----------



## Nijara (27. Juni 2013)

Morgn...*gähn*


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. Juni 2013)

Guten Tag.


----------



## Davatar (27. Juni 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Morgn...*gähn*


Bis 16 Uhr geschlafen unter der Woche? Respect! Ferien?


----------



## Nijara (27. Juni 2013)

Bin au erst um 7 ins Bett.... und ja....Ferien bis 03.09. ^^


----------



## Wynn (28. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (28. Juni 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juni 2013)

_*In meiner Welt ist alles möglich*_
_*Wasser fließt bergauf und Blumen blühen ewig, ewig*_
_*Die Welt bleibt stehen, doch eins ändert sich nie*_
_*Die Helden sterben, weil sie es am wenigsten verdienen*_


<3


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Surgeon Simulator



Half-Life 3 confirmed


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2013)

Wie ich diese wochenenden hasse an denen man mit seiner Familie aufeinander hängt "weil das eben so ist"... und mein geburtstag am wochenende, wobei ich eigentlich nur in Ruhe gelassen werden will, aber stattdessen alle irgendwas erwarten und meinen ich müsste jeden hinz und kunz einladen und BLA.... 

dazu sind all diejenigen im urlaub die mir am nächsten stehen und ich häng hier alleine rum. Grad irgendwie ziemlich bescheiden


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=86ELBWLNdmg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Schaut euch das video an und dann sagt mir mal bitte was ihr darunter versteht


----------



## Nijara (30. Juni 2013)

Aloha!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2013)

Leute, der Steam Summer Sale steht an...


----------



## Saji (30. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Leute, der Steam Summer Sale steht an...



WANNWANNWANNWANNWANNWANNWANNWANNWANNWANN?!


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Leute, der Steam Summer Sale steht an...



seit donnerstag ^^

aber es gibt ja noch den nuveem & amazon.com summersale ^^


----------



## Xidish (30. Juni 2013)

Laut Google (nur 2sec Arbeit ) und dessen Ergebnissen ...
_between June 1st and August 31st, 2013_ 

Letztes Jahr begann er am 12. Juli. 

@ Wynn

Es gibt derzeit doch nur die normalen Deals.
Von Sommerschlussverkauf habe ich da bisher noch nix gesehen/gelesen. 

*edit:*
vor einer Stunde geschrieben:
_Summer Sale beginnt immer an einem Donnerstag. 4. oder 11 juli. oder noch später._


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2013)

Ja ich wurde getrollt, Xidish hat recht. Ich schätze mal am 11. Juli, war es doch letztes jahr auch gell ?


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2013)

Shika!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Shika!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (30. Juni 2013)

BTW: Das was letztens in dem Ich hab was Neues Thread passiert ist, habe ich schon live mitbekommen, bevor der Rest (leider) gelöscht wurde. Ich fands höchst amüsant und beschämend zugleich.


----------



## Saji (30. Juni 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> BTW: Das was letztens in dem Ich hab was Neues Thread passiert ist, habe ich schon live mitbekommen, bevor der Rest (leider) gelöscht wurde. Ich fands höchst amüsant und beschämend zugleich.



War das nicht der Bilderthread wo es etwas eskaliert ist? ^^ Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Nijara (1. Juli 2013)

*auf Töpfen mit Kochlöffel rumschlag* 

AUFSTEHEN!


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2013)

Moin!<br><br>Bad Luck Davatar: Lerne ein Mädel auf nem Schiff kennen. Als ich sie nach ihrer Nummer fragen will, legt das Schiff an, gefühlte hunderttausend Menschen drücken Richtung Ausgang, 30 Sekunden später ist der Spuk vorbei und Davatar steht allein auf Deck -.-<br><br><br>...naja, guten Wochenstart Euch allen!


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> *auf Töpfen mit Kochlöffel rumschlag*
> 
> AUFSTEHEN!



Danke, seit 7:00 Uhr auf Arbeit. Du bist halt doch meine liebste [] <-_was kann ich da jetzt reinpacken ohne dass ich mal wieder eins aufn Sack krieg, weil ich Dinge über dich nenne, die ich im Internet nicht verstreuen darf?_


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2013)

Um 7 Uhr arbeiten...machst Du das freiwillig?


----------



## Wynn (1. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dass ich mir immernoch überlegen muss, was ich Morgen auf Arbeit überhaupt machen werde 1/5





Zu wenig Spaß im Büro? Wie wäre es mit einem Büro-Spiel namens "Das traust du dich sowieso nicht?" Wer am Tagesende mehr Punkte hat, gewinnt.

1 Punkt gibt's hierfür:
• Eine Runde in voller Geschwindigkeit um alle Schreibtische laufen.
• Laut im WC stöhnen und seufzen, während sich mindestens 1 Nichtspieler in der Toilette befindet.
• Hinterlasse den Kopierer in alter Troll-Manier mit folgenden Einstellungen: Papier: A3, Vergrößerung 200%, Anzahl der Kopien: 100
• Die ersten 5 Kollegen, die einen "Guten Morgen" wünschen, einfach ignorieren.
• Jemanden in der Firma, den man nicht kennt, anrufen und sagen: "Ich wollte nur sagen, dass ich momentan keine Zeit habe zu reden." Und auflegen.
• Das Ende einer Unterhaltung durch das Zuhalten beider Ohren signalisieren.
• Mindestens 1 Stunde mit offenem Hosenstall herum laufen.
• Jeden, der einen darauf hinweist, mit der Bemerkung "Ich habe es lieber so." abkanzeln.
• Den Weg zu und vom Kopierer seitwärts gehen.
• Im Lift jedes Mal, wenn die Tür aufgeht, laut hörbar Luft holen.


3 Punkte gibt's hierfür:
• Zum Chef sagen "Ich finde Sie cool!" und dabei mit den Fingern eine abfeuernde Pistole imitieren.
• Unverständliches Zeug auf einen Auszubildenden einreden und dann sagen: "Hast Du das alles verstanden? Ich hasse es, wenn ich mich wiederholen muss."
• Sich selbst über die Lautsprecheranlage ausrufen, ohne die Stimme zu verstellen.
• Wahllos laut Zahlen in den Raum rufen, wenn jemand etwas zählt.


5 Punkte gibt's hierfür:
• Am Ende einer Besprechung vorschlagen, dass alle zusammen händehaltend ein "Vater unser" beten. Extra Punkte gibt's, wenn man selbst damit anfängt.
• Jeden, mit dem man spricht, mindestens eine Stunde lang "Herbert" nennen.
• Bei der nächsten Besprechung laut ankündigen, dass man kurz raus muss um "gross" zu machen.
• Jeden Satz mit dem Wort "Alder" in einem ziemlich harten Akzent beenden. "Der Bericht liegt auf dem Tisch, Alder." Mindestens 1 Stunde durchhalten.
• Während der Abwesenheit eines Kollegens dessen Stuhl in den Lift fahren.
• Sich in einer Besprechung oder einer Gruppe wiederholt auf die Stirn schlagen und murmeln: "Seid doch mal ruhig! Ich wäre so froh wenn ihr alle mal endlich ruhig sein würdet."
• In den Tagesplaner eines Kollegen eintragen: "Wie findest Du mich in Strumpfhosen?"
• Die eigene Tastatur zu einem Kollegen tragen und fragen: "Willste mal tauschen?"
• Folgende Unterhaltung mindestens 10 mal hintereinander mit irgendeinem Kollegen führen: "Hast du das gehört?" - "Was?" - "Egal, ist nicht so wichtig."
• In voller Kampfkleidung ins Büro kommen und wenn man nach dem Grund gefragt wird erwidern: "Ich darf nicht drüber reden."
• Bei einem Gespräch einen Punkt, etwa 10 cm über dem Kopf des Gesprächspartners, fixieren und grinsen.
• Während einer wichtigen Telefon-Konferenz mit einem Akzent sprechen (sächsisch, schwäbisch, hessisch, platt, bayerisch, ...)
• Jede Strecke größer als 3 Meter prinzipiell nur mit dem Bürostuhl zurücklegen. Dies gilt natürlich auch für Toilettenbesuche.
• Klopapier aus der Hose hängen lassen und echt überrascht sein, wenn jemand darauf hinweist.
• Den Teilnehmern bei einer Besprechung Kaffee und Kekse hinstellen und dann jeden Keks mit der Hand zerbröseln.
• Während einer Besprechung langsam mit dem Stuhl immer näher zur Tür rutschen.
• Playmobilfiguren bei Besprechungen gemäß der Sitzordnung anordnen und wenn sich jemand meldet oder etwas sagt die betreffende Figur dazu bewegen.

Bonuspunkte:
• 100 Punkte für denjenigen, der danach noch seinen Job hat.


----------



## exill (1. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Um 7 Uhr arbeiten...machst Du das freiwillig?



Ich find um 7 Uhr anfangen zu arbeiten ist doch ne super Zeit... Da wäre ich schon um 16 Uhr ausm Büro raus, dementsprechend mehr Freizeit...die bringt mir morgens sowieso nix, müde bin ich eh egal wann ich aufsteh .


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Um 7 Uhr arbeiten...machst Du das freiwillig?



ja


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2013)

Wer im büro arbeiten muss bekommt von mir gratis nen Korb mitleid 

8 stunden vorm rechner hängen, da würd ich mir nach 3 Wochen die Kugel geben
In dem Sinne, guten morgen! *erdbeeren nasch*


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> 3 Punkte gibt's hierfür:
> &#8226; Zum Chef sagen "Ich finde Sie cool!" und dabei mit den Fingern eine abfeuernde Pistole imitieren.


Den würd ich gern mal bringen  Aber wir sind hier alle per Du, hirarchieebenenübergreifend (was für ein Wort ), da ist das dann leider nicht so lustig.



> &#8226; Bei einem Gespräch einen Punkt, etwa 10 cm über dem Kopf des Gesprächspartners, fixieren und grinsen.


Das hab ich tatsächlich schonmal gemacht 



exill schrieb:


> Ich find um 7 Uhr anfangen zu arbeiten ist doch ne super Zeit... Da wäre ich schon um 16 Uhr ausm Büro raus, dementsprechend mehr Freizeit...die bringt mir morgens sowieso nix, müde bin ich eh egal wann ich aufsteh .


Müde bin ich auch egal wann ich aufsteh, aber wenn ich um 7 schon im Büro bin, bin ich bis 10 völlig unbrauchbar. Wenn ich um 8 im Büro bin, bin ich nur bis 9 unbrauchbar  Und wenn ich so früh aufsteh, bin ich nach der Arbeit so kaputt, dass ich eh nix mehr machen kann. Da bringts mir dann herzlich wenig, um 16 Uhr Feierabend zu haben  Aber ich hab Tag-Menschen eh schon immer beneidet. Am besten leistungsfähig bin ich von 19-03:00 Uhr 

Edit: Letzten Freitag hab ich homeoffice gemacht. Schlafen bis 8 Uhr, dann gemütlich anfangen zu arbeiten, zum mittagessen was kochen früh ins Wochenende. Das hatte was


----------



## exill (1. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Den würd ich gern mal bringen  Aber wir sind hier alle per Du, hirarchieebenenübergreifend (was für ein Wort ), da ist das dann leider nicht so lustig.
> 
> Das hab ich tatsächlich schonmal gemacht
> 
> ...



Nja, ich bin dann immer total kaputt während des Frühstücks/je nach Tagesform auch noch auf dem Weg hin, aber im Regelfall bin ich spätestens wenn ich im Geschäft hock einigermaßen wach.
Und kaputt bin ich zwar nach Geschäft auch, aber das gibt sich meist sobald ich zuhause bin und in bequeme Kleidung gewechselt hab (naja, meine Geschäftskleidung ist auch relativ bequem, aber wenn ich Zuhause bin gehört für mich Jogging/Sporthose mit T-Shirt einfach dazu ).
Dazu sei gesagt das ich momentan leider "erst" um 8 Uhr anfange zu arbeiten, bis 17 Uhr.

@Thema Homeoffice: NEID, DER PURE NEID!!! Ich würde es absolut LIEBEN von Zuhause zu arbeiten (arbeite als Entwickler), aber leider geht das in meiner aktuellen Situation nicht da noch zu kurz bei aktueller Firma/zu wenig im Projekt etc. .


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juli 2013)

Ich mach gelegentlich auch gerne Home Office. Allerdings brauche ich schon irgendwie das Büro. Daheim hab ich immer Angst abgelenkt zu werden.


----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2013)

Bei mir gibts im Home Office 2 Varianten, entweder halt ich das strickt ein und dann gibts keine Ablenkung (das mach ich vor allem, wenn ich zu Hause bin, um auch nicht von Arbeitskollegen abgelenkt zu werden) oder ich lass mich gern auch ablenken, aber arbeite dann entsprechend länger. Ein gutes Beispiel ist zB, wenn man nen Tag lang nur irgendwelche eher unwichtigen Dokumente vervollständigen muss (User Guides beispielsweise). Da lass ich mich gern mal ablenken, schau zwischendurch sogar auch mal nen Film oder geh einkaufen oder so, aber hole die Zeit dann halt auch nach. Ein solcher Arbeitstag dauert dann auch wesentlich länger, als wenn ich im Büro gewesen wäre, dafür ist er aber auch recht chillig.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...]* halt ich das strickt ein* [...]



Wenn ich mir unsicher bin, ob ich das an einem fraglichen Tag packe, dann frage (ist ja eigentlich eher bescheit sagen) ich auch gar nicht erst. 
Normalerweise gibt es aber auch einen guten, wenn ich frage.


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2013)




----------



## Davatar (1. Juli 2013)

Bin beim surfen grad auf diese informative, aber extreeeeem Augenkrebs erregende Seite gestossen:
http://www.timekeepingsite.org/clock.htm


Jetzt hab ich irgendwie das dringende Bedürfnis, entweder durch den Weltraum oder die Zeit zu reisen


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> *auf Töpfen mit Kochlöffel rumschlag*
> 
> AUFSTEHEN!



*Töpfe und Kochlöffel wegnehm* Deswegen konnte ich nicht richtig schlafen! 



Davatar schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich irgendwie das dringende Bedürfnis, entweder durch den Weltraum oder die Zeit zu reisen







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xorwTKINHvk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und halflife 3 ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bin beim surfen grad auf diese informative, aber extreeeeem Augenkrebs erregende Seite gestossen:
> http://www.timekeepi...e.org/clock.htm
> 
> 
> Jetzt hab ich irgendwie das dringende Bedürfnis, entweder durch den Weltraum oder die Zeit zu reisen



Ist das sowas wie eine von diesen WoW Gilden?


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Haha, das war toll.


----------



## Legendary (1. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Wer im büro arbeiten muss bekommt von mir gratis nen Korb mitleid
> 
> 8 stunden vorm rechner hängen, da würd ich mir nach 3 Wochen die Kugel geben



Merci.


----------



## Wynn (1. Juli 2013)

naja das positive im büro ist zum bsp wenn es draussen schneit und stürmt und hagelt und so ^^


----------



## Nijara (1. Juli 2013)

Findest du? Mhm...


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Findest du? Mhm...



lol
naja das ist ja offensichtlich, wer will schon draußen arbeiten wenns stürmt und schneit ^^


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2013)

Ich wäre froh 'nen Bürojob zu haben. Meine Alternative ist 8 bis 9 Stunden stehen. Ohne Chance auf hinsetzen.


----------



## Konov (1. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich wäre froh 'nen Bürojob zu haben. Meine Alternative ist 8 bis 9 Stunden stehen. Ohne Chance auf hinsetzen.



Das ist natürlich auch scheisse


----------



## Saji (1. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich auch scheisse



Tja, wie man es macht, macht man es falsch.


----------



## Legendary (1. Juli 2013)

Deswegen hab ich einen "Bürojob".

Irgendwer muss euch schließlich eure geliebte IT-Infrastruktur anbieten, administrieren und warten.  Gott sei Dank mach ich das aus Leidenschaft.


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2013)

Yay, der Orlando, der bloomt!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5NGguk8VXYc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (2. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2013)

Klientin: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe.
Privatdetektiv: Mich zu engagieren ist fast immer die richtige Entscheidung! Sie sagten am Telefon, dass es um eine private Angelegenheit geht?
Klientin: Ja, um meinen Bruder...oder auch nicht...
Privatdetektiv: DAS klingt kompliziert! Sie wissen nicht, ob Ihr Bruder tatsächlich Ihr Bruder ist?
Klientin: Öh...doch...äh...doch, da gibt es keinen Zweifel.
Privatdetektiv: Soll ich nach ihrem Bruder suchen?
Klientin: Öh...weshalb?
Privatdetektiv: Weil Sie mich dafür bezahlen.
Klientin: Öhm...weshalb sollte ich das tun?
Privatdetektiv: Äh... ... ...vielleicht sollten wir nochmal...von vorne anfangen...
Klientin: Äh, gut, mein Name ist Regula Müller.
Privatdetektiv: Ich bin John Dowey. Sie möchten mich engagieren?
Klientin: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe...
Privatdetektiv: Das sagten Sie bereits, so kommen wir nicht weiter!
Klientin: Es ist so schwierig!
Privatdetektiv: Weil es um Ihren Bruder geht?
Klientin: Wir haben uns gestritten...
Privatdetektiv: Haben Sie geerbt?
Klientin: Nein...wie...wie kommen Sie darauf?
Privatdetektiv: Wenn sich Geschwister streiten, geht es fast immer um Geld.
Klientin: Es ist viel schlimmer...oder auch nicht...
Privatdetektiv: Ich verstehe...oder auch nicht...
Klientin: Wie bitte?
Privatdetektiv: Ich würde gerne wissen, weshalb Sie mich engagieren wollen!
Klientin: Das sagte ich doch schon, es geht um meinen Bruder!
Privatdetektiv: Was ist denn mit Ihrem Bruder???
Klientin: Er hat einige Wochen bei mir gewohnt...
Privatdetektiv: Bis Sie sich gestritten haben?
Klientin: Ja, aber...woher wissen Sie das?
Privatdetektiv: Intuition.
Klientin: Er hat meine Gutmütigkeit ausgenutzt! Er hat hier gegessen, er hat hier geschlafen, ohne auch nur irgendetwas dafür zu bezahlen.
Privatdetektiv: Ich soll also Ihre Miete eintreiben?
Klientin: Wie kommen Sie darauf?
Privatdetektiv: Ääähh... ...wenn Sie mir nicht erzählen, was Sie von mir wollen, muss ich es mühselig erraten!
Klientin: Ich hab einen Untermieter gefunden.
Privatdetektiv: Das ist erfreulich.
Klientin: Das find ich auch!
Privatdetektiv: Ich glaub, ich geh jetzt...
Klientin: A...aber wieso? Ich hab Ihnen noch gar nicht erzählt, was Sie für mich tun sollen!
Privatdetektiv: Genau darum geht es. Sie sind genauso zäh wie das Nachmittagsprogramm im Fernsehn!
Klientin: Öh...ich bin zäh...wie meinen Sie das?
Privatdetektiv: Nicht persönlich!
Klientin: Ah, da bin ich aber beruhigt!
Privatdetektiv: Trotzdem sollten sich unsere Wege jetzt trennen.
Klientin: Aber ich muss wissen, was mein Bruder mit der verschwundenen Frau zu tun hat!
Privatdetektiv: Das klingt schon besser! Wie heisst die Frau?
[...]


Thihi, ich habe gelacht.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2013)

Kein Urheberrechtsschutz für Pornofilm &#8211; Malibu Media verliert vor dem LG München 

Wieder einmal haben wir eine neue Sache zum Thema Filesharing 
auf den Tisch bekommen, die vielleicht für den einen oder anderen Nutzer
 - insbesondere von erotischen Filmen - interessant sein könnte. Diesmal
 handelt es sich um einen Beschluss des LG München vom 29.05.2013 (7 O 
22293/12).

http://www.anwalt.de...hen_045403.html





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kV7ou6pl5wU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2013)

Muskelkater OP


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Muskelkater OP



wat?


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2013)

musste operiert werden ? oder ist muskelkater für dich op = overpowered ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2013)

Ich hab einfach nur Muskelkater... man man man ...


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

dann musst eben mal die linke hand benutzen, um die rechte zu schonen


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Juli 2013)

haha

Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2013)

Mit links ists aber nervig  , und alleine machts sich nicht. 

Oh wait, tut es doch 

Gesendet von meinem PC


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mit links ists aber nervig  , und alleine machts sich nicht.



http://bit.ly/11gJFuu


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mit links ists aber nervig  , und alleine machts sich nicht.
> 
> Oh wait, tut es doch
> 
> Gesendet von meinem PC


nochmal haha

Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

wen interessiert dein sche*ß iphone? ....


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2013)

Ach Sean, troll halt mal nicht so.


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

genau, wo ist eigtl sean?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2013)

Den hab ich wohl verscheucht... 

Ich bezweifel so langsam, dass das Sean ist. Ist mir auch wurscht.


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2013)

Er ist doch da!


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Er ist doch da!



Dank dir und Wynn hat Aun mal wieder eine durch Homophobie hervorgerufene Panikattacke.


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dank dir und Wynn hat Aun mal wieder eine durch Homophobie hervorgerufene Panikattacke.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





wat????ICH? niemals


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2013)

Euer Benehmen ist bald an Einfältigkeit nicht mehr zu überbieten.


----------



## Xidish (3. Juli 2013)

/Sign ... +1

Ähm ... mein Einzeiler war jetzt aber noch weniger wie einfältig, oder?


----------



## Aun (3. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> /Sign ... +1
> 
> Ähm ... mein Einzeiler war jetzt aber noch weniger wie einfältig, oder?



mein gedanke dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> mein gedanke dazu:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (3. Juli 2013)

Was steht da geschrieben?


----------



## Nijara (3. Juli 2013)

Aloha!


----------



## Saji (3. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Was steht da geschrieben?



Der Typ mit den sechs Karpador.

Kurze Pokemon Kunde!

#129 Karpador




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dieses Pokemon besticht besonders durch seinen einzigen Angriff, Platscher, welcher keinen Effekt hat und dem Gegner keinen Schaden oder andere Zustände zufügt. Dieses Pokemon gilt unter Pokemon-Trainern bis zu seiner Entwicklung zu #130 Garados als "nutzlos".


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2013)

Mt Level 16 lernt es Tackle!


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2013)

Xidish schrieb:


> Was steht da geschrieben?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wen interessiert dein sche*ß iphone? ....



Gesendet von meinem iPhone

Entschuldigt bitte, dass ich nach 21 Uhr in diesem Thread geposted habe, ich war mir der Konsequenzen nicht bewusst.


----------



## Nijara (3. Juli 2013)




----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


>



Entschuldigung, wir dürfen hier nicht mehr posten, aber wir können das gern privat fortführen.


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


>





Baron schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, wir dürfen hier nicht mehr posten, aber wir können das gern privat fortführen.


Privates chacka? Sagen die Kids dem heute so?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juli 2013)

Na Davatar, hst du noch Spaß mit XNA? Oder noch gar nicht angefangen?


----------



## Derulu (4. Juli 2013)

Ein kleiner dezenter Hinweis:

Auch wenn in diesem und dem Nachtpendant dieses Threads über so ziemlich alles diskutiert wird, ist es nicht gerade die feine Art, die wenigen weiblichen Nutzer dieser Plattform ziemlich plump und auf jeden ihrer Posts hin "anzubraten". Das schickt sich so überhaupt nicht und wird äusserst selten mit der vielleicht desnächtens erträumten Reaktion belohnt und wenn es immer weiter getrieben wird, dann ist die Reaktion mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit eine komplett andere, die "Erfolgschancen" sind also relativ gering, vermutlich sogar eher unter 0. Deshalb wäre anzuraten, dies doch zu unterlassen


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ein kleiner dezenter Hinweis:
> 
> Auch wenn in diesem und dem Nachtpendant dieses Threads über so ziemlich alles diskutiert wird, ist es nicht gerade die feine Art, die wenigen weiblichen Nutzer dieser Plattform ziemlich plump und auf jeden ihrer Posts hin "anzubraten". Das schickt sich so überhaupt nicht und wird äusserst selten mit der vielleicht desnächtens erträumten Reaktion belohnt und wenn es immer weiter getrieben wird, dann ist die Reaktion mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit eine komplett andere, die "Erfolgschancen" sind also relativ gering, vermutlich sogar eher unter 0. Deshalb wäre anzuraten, dies doch zu unterlassen



Best formulierung ever since erfindung des wortes


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2013)

Noch gar nicht angefangen. Das spar ich mir für August-Dezember auf. Da hab ich recht viel Zeit abends.

Edit: Mea Culpa, Derulu. Wenns schöne Vorlagen gibt, nutz ich die halt auch aus, da spielt mir das Geschlecht keine Rolle. Aber ich werd zukünftig drauf achten.


----------



## Wynn (4. Juli 2013)

davatar ich denk eher eine andere person war speziell gemeint


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2013)

Ahsoooooo

Ok wenn das so ist, gibts Gratis-Eis für alle!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (4. Juli 2013)

Mich darfst du jederzeit anbaggern!


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Mich darfst du jederzeit anbaggern!


Na Süsser, willst ne Runde in meiner Bagger-Schaufel drehn?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (4. Juli 2013)

Bei dem Teil würde ich sofort ja sagen


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (4. Juli 2013)

Das ist diskriminierend, Aun :/


----------



## Wynn (4. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=696thATpmgo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hello Lllllllllllllllllllllllladies....


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Dafuq...


----------



## Manowar (4. Juli 2013)

Jupp..du bist schuld


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Wieso? Q.Q


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2013)

less qq more pewpew!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> less qq more pewpew!



genau meine worte


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

*Mit Blastern nach Aun baller* pew pew!


----------



## ZAM (4. Juli 2013)




----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2013)

Amtsmissbrauch! Skandal!


----------



## Konov (4. Juli 2013)

Whoop whoop


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Amtsmissbrauch! Skandal!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9lGwr_g6hks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ftvICVWLBKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2013)

Das ist aber ne männliche Rosi da am Klavier.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2013)

BALD GEHTS LOS NACH THAILAND


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2013)

Yay, stümmt, bei mir auch ^^


----------



## Wynn (4. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IagqhihTBXw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Legendary (4. Juli 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> BALD GEHTS LOS NACH THAILAND



Cracknutten passen wirklich gut zu dir.


----------



## Nijara (4. Juli 2013)

SheMale Cracknutten!


----------



## Firun (5. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen


----------



## win3ermute (5. Juli 2013)

Bwäh! Arbeiten! Oh, es ist Freitag \o/


----------



## Nijara (5. Juli 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## Legendary (5. Juli 2013)

Ich hab heute Urlaub!


----------



## Xidish (5. Juli 2013)

Moin ...

Ich muss noch bis Ende nächster Woche arbeiten.
Dann macht der Kindergarten für 3 Wochen zu und ich habe 1 Woche Urlaub.
Die anderen 2 Wochen kann ich dann Arbeiten erledigen, ohne auf die Kinder (und Erzieherinnen + Cheffin ) Rücksicht nehmen zu müssen.


----------



## Nijara (5. Juli 2013)

Meckert doch nicht immer rum und freut euch das ihr Arbeit habt...


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Juli 2013)

Der einzige' der meckert ist Aun


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Der einzige' der meckert ist Aun






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (5. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Meckert doch nicht immer rum und freut euch das ihr Arbeit habt...



Das gibt mal ne fette +1

guten morgen ihr schnarchnasen, hitzewelle steht an, ich hoffe ihr habt Ventilatoren und kühle getränke bereit gestellt


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2013)

Derulu postet im Nachtschwärmer! Böser Mod!


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Derulu postet im Nachtschwärmer! Böser Mod!



zu nix zu gebrauchen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Tabby?








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ywoLNa6xVuQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Tabby* is an Internet celebrity that rose to fame on 4chan’s /b/ board. She is currently a YouTube partner, and makes videos on the Tabbs24x7[sup][1][/sup] and Tabbs24x7Official YouTube channels.[sup][2][/sup]

Like Boxxy (although on a smaller scale), there were some who quickly named her the new “queen of /b/”. There were also Boxxy fanboys, upset by the declaration of a new queen, and there were also many who couldn’t seem to care less about any supposed queens of /b/.

 Her personal info was found rather quickly, including the YouTube, Myspace and Twitter accounts of Tabby, her mother and sister. Over 200 pictures were found and put up on a Photobucket (now deleted).


[sup][/sup]


----------



## Derulu (5. Juli 2013)

Böser Mod....wha?

Die Frau war mit 16 schon verlobt oO...aja...und nun nicht mehr^^


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

red dich nicht raus


----------



## Xidish (5. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> zu nix zu gebrauchen ^^


Und das sagt ausgerechnet der Spambot hier bei Buffed mit seinen fast ausschließlich anzüglichen Posts. 

*So und ab geht's in den Kindergarten*


----------



## Nijara (5. Juli 2013)

Böser Kopf, gaaaaaaanz böser Kopf... Need Schlaf....


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2013)

Tokio (dpo) - Die zehn größten Telekommunikationsunternehmen der Welt, darunter die Deutsche Telekom, AT&T und Vodafone, erklärten heute auf einer Pressekonferenz in Tokio das "Experiment Internet" für beendet. Weil das Web nicht den erhofften kommerziellen Erfolg erzielen konnte, sollen am kommenden Montag um 18 Uhr weltweit gleichzeitig alle Server heruntergefahren werden.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2013)

Mein Tag ist gerettet und das Wochenende somit auch  Lobpreiset die externen Festplatten! 101110101011101101010011101110101111011010111101110111!!!!!


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Mein Tag ist gerettet



man wird sehen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> man wird sehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mein Gott wie ekelhaft!


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2013)

*Die Werbebranche ist einem permanenten Innovationsdruck ausgesetzt. Botschaften, die gestern noch zahlreiche Kunden erreichten, können morgen schon wieder ins Leere laufen. Was nervt, langweilt oder zu aggressiv ist, wird von uns meist kurzerhand ausgeblendet oder umgangen. Dann müssen schnell neue Ideen für effektivere Werbung her. Dabei schießt die Branche mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit auch gerne mal über das Ziel hinaus. So wie in diesem unglaublichen Fall.*

 Die Idee ist so einfach wie bizarr. Zugreisende schlafen in der Bahn. Viele von ihnen nehmen dieses Menschenrecht dabei mit dem Kopf an ein Fenster gelehnt wahr. Vor allem Pendler fallen nach einem langen Arbeitstag häufig in einen verdienten Kurzschlaf. Doch damit wäre nun Schluss. Eine unangenehm angenehme Männerstimme wird über das Fenster und mittels Vibrationen im Schädel zum Ohr geleitet. Die Stimme befindet sich damit direkt im Kopf des anvisierten Sky-Kunden von Morgen. Andere Zugfahrer hören die Werbebotschaft allerdings nicht.




http://www.giga.de/webapps/skydrive/specials/widerliche-werbung-sky-erwagt-botschaften-direkt-in-unsere-kopfe-zu-senden/


----------



## Aun (5. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Mein Gott wie ekelhaft!



gibs zu! du musstest schmunzeln


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> gibs zu! du musstest schmunzeln


Schmunzeln? Lachen ohne Ende.


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2013)

SO wahr!


----------



## Wynn (5. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2013)

Und was machen meine kleinen Buffies denn so? Benehmt ihr euch?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2013)

<3


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Juli 2013)

na klar


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2013)

Hmm...da sind irgendwelche Bildstörungen...wie bekomme ich die weg?


----------



## Saji (5. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Und was machen meine kleinen Buffies denn so? Benehmt ihr euch?



Immer doch.  Im Gegensatz zu anderen. Ich hatte aber schon befürchtet du wärst verloren gegangen im Nachtschwärmer. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2013)

Zeitlang Pause gemacht


----------



## Saji (5. Juli 2013)

Also doch nicht getäuscht. ^^ Aber schön das du wieder da bist.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2013)

Wenigstens einer der sich freut


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2013)

Aber mein Herz einfach so ignorieren


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2013)

Was soll ich aus einem Herz lesen bitteschön?


----------



## Saji (5. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was soll ich aus einem Herz lesen bitteschön?



Blutgerinnung, Blutgruppe und die Zukunft.


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2013)

Wenn du meinst ^^


----------



## Nijara (5. Juli 2013)

Seaaaaaaaaan!


----------



## seanbuddha (5. Juli 2013)

Nija <3


----------



## Nijara (5. Juli 2013)

Sean <3


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Juli 2013)

Nijara<33





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JqsI2ed4XuI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Out of control but you&#8217;re playing a role
Do you think you can go til the 18th hole
Or will you flip-flop the day of the championship?
Try to go it alone on your own for a bit


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2013)

awkward.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Juli 2013)

mach dich nicht lustig!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2013)

Wat wie wieso ?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Juli 2013)

du verstehst mich schon


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Juli 2013)

Tue ich wohl.


----------



## Nijara (5. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie niedlich deine Allein-Unterhaltung. *gnihihi*


----------



## Alux (5. Juli 2013)

Aloha


----------



## Nijara (5. Juli 2013)

Hi Alux!

*mampf*


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## Konov (6. Juli 2013)

Morgen zusammen


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juli 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Morgen Sean <3


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. Juli 2013)

Oi!


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

hier is ja garnichts los ^^


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2013)

wochende ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Juli 2013)

Catursday?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2013)

Alter eure Signaturen <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

huehuehue ^^ mal schaun wer ne langsame leitung hat


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2013)

wait and see...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Juli 2013)

Hört auf die ganzen Gifs zu posten mein Datenvolumen ist erreicht ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. Juli 2013)

Arme Butter.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (6. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wtIbGik0Sys

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Aufwachen *durch die Bude hüpf und die Nachbarn verärger*

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk0tXZGoQTU[/youtube]


----------



## FoKzT (6. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Aufwachen *durch die Bude hüpf und die Nachbarn verärger*
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vk0tXZGoQTU[/youtube]


So ist es


----------



## Wynn (6. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hört auf die ganzen Gifs zu posten mein Datenvolumen ist erreicht ^^



es ist gerade mal 1 woche vorbei und dein datenvolumen ist schon erreicht was machste den rest des monats ? ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. Juli 2013)

Er steigt auf die altmodischen Tittenheftchen um.


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

Humpelpumpel schrieb:


> Er steigt auf die altmodischen Tittenheftchen um.



meine reaktion:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

Ich hab' immer geglaubt, Pr0n im I-Net hätte keine Zukunft... dann hab' ich mir ein Laptop gekauft...


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich hab' immer geglaubt, Pr0n im I-Net hätte keine Zukunft... dann hab' ich mir ein Laptop gekauft...



oh god why?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Ich hab' immer geglaubt, Pr0n im I-Net hätte keine Zukunft... dann hab' ich mir ein Laptop gekauft...



Oder ein Smartphone, Laptop ist so klobig im Bett...


----------



## Saji (6. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Oder ein Smartphone, Laptop ist so klobig im Bett...



Tablets sind noch besser.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (6. Juli 2013)

Genau das.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Juli 2013)

bin ich der einzige der das Bild vom PC auf den Fernseher wirft der zufälligerweise direkt neben dem Bett steht?













...













Amateure ^^


----------



## Saji (6. Juli 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige der das Bild vom PC auf den Fernseher wirft der zufälligerweise direkt neben dem Bett steht?



Bin ich der einzige der das Bild vom PC auf zwei Monitore wirft, die direkt am Bett stehen? Amateure!


----------



## Aun (6. Juli 2013)

gib ma deine yp acc daten ^^


----------



## win3ermute (6. Juli 2013)

HTPCs sind out - da gehören stromsparende "Media-Center" wie das eGreat (liebevoll "das Greatelchen" genannt) hin! Nachdem das Teil bei mir Einzug gehalten hat, hab ich den HTPC nicht einmal angehabt und erst kürzlich komplett aus dem Wohnzimmer entsorgt.

Tablets sind übrigens super: Man kann die Geburt seines Kindes filmen und gleichzeitig die neueste Folge "Dexter" schauen, wie wir erst kürzlich in einem anderen Forum festgestellt haben...


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Alles Amateure hier...!


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

Warum nicht gleich eine Videowall im Hof aufbauen, dann ham die Nachbarn auch was von


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Das haben wir mal mit EyeToy damals gemacht im Garten....Beamer und Leinwand...! Sehr cool!


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

EyeToy war ja so mit Camera und Kinectstyle für die PS2 oder?


----------



## Nijara (6. Juli 2013)

Jep...aber das schon gut 10 Jahre her^^


----------



## Alux (6. Juli 2013)

Gottchen ich werd alt....


----------



## Nijara (7. Juli 2013)

Morgen...*kalten Kakao schlürf*


----------



## H2OTest (7. Juli 2013)

Rock on ! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yf9SMX4Lo58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Yiraja (7. Juli 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Rock on !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moin, und geiles cover


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2013)

Morgän 

Weiter gehts.... 8:30 Uhr aufstehen (auch sonntags), jetzt Frühstücken und dann ab zum Training 

Wünsche euch allen nen angenehmen Sonntag


----------



## Dexo (7. Juli 2013)

Morgen liebes Forum. Was geht ab!


----------



## Legendary (7. Juli 2013)

The Internet is for pr0n! 

Nijara was sagst du dazu?


----------



## Nijara (7. Juli 2013)

Bin voll deiner Meinung!


----------



## Legendary (7. Juli 2013)

Kennste paar Geheimtipps? Bin immer auf der Suche nach dem Neuen!


----------



## Nijara (7. Juli 2013)

Aber nicht hier im Thread...*g*


----------



## Legendary (7. Juli 2013)

Per PN, ist doch klar.


----------



## Wynn (7. Juli 2013)

legendary einfach per google suchen ^^ da findest du genug


----------



## Legendary (7. Juli 2013)

Naaa...da gibts ja tausende. Brauch Tipps.


----------



## Wynn (7. Juli 2013)

Wie bei jeder anderen suche auch 

Erstmal definierst du das was du suchst speziell 
dann ob bild,video oder runterladen am besten alles im englischen
und dann haste schonmal was zum durchklicken 

aber nicht wundern wenn du dann porn werbung bei buffed hast und bei facebook würde ich mich auch ausloggen weil alles tracking cookies und gefällt mir angaben gefahr ^^


----------



## Legendary (7. Juli 2013)

Videos natürlich, alles bunt gemischt und nix krankes bitte...ich bin noch ganz normal.


----------



## Wynn (7. Juli 2013)

mal das bei googley eingeben ?


----------



## Konov (7. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Videos natürlich, alles bunt gemischt und nix krankes bitte...ich bin noch ganz normal.



zu spät.... ihr seid alle für krank erklärt... ^^


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> zu spät.... ihr seid alle für krank erklärt... ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Juli 2013)

Na da hab ich ja was angezettelt.


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2013)

legendary in diesem moment 

http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/043/803/i4.gif


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juli 2013)

Morgen Humpelchen <3


----------



## Legendary (7. Juli 2013)

Haha geil Aun. 

Nijara ich warte auf die PN.


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2013)

Ai gurls


----------



## Humpelpumpel (7. Juli 2013)

Huhu Butterchen &#9829;


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2013)

ich habe ollis katze gefunden, wie sie ihn anstarrt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (7. Juli 2013)

xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2013)

der tag scheint ja doch noch zu werden ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (7. Juli 2013)

Aloha ~.~


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juli 2013)

*Blumenkränze verteil*


----------



## Nijara (7. Juli 2013)

Wtf?


----------



## Nijara (8. Juli 2013)

Morgen :3


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2013)

morgäääääään


----------



## Dexo (8. Juli 2013)

Morgen Forum. Ich hab ne wichtige Frage: Was sollen wir zu erst retten die Welt oder unser Sprache? xD


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Morgen Forum. Ich hab ne wichtige Frage: Was sollen wir zu erst retten die Welt oder unser Sprache? xD



Die Welt! Wenn dieses Gossengegrunze verschwindet, haben wir endlich mal ne Säuberung. Wenn die Sprachen weg sind kann eine Art "Basic Language" entwickelt werden. One Planet haben wir halt gar nix mehr.


----------



## Derulu (8. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Morgen Forum. Ich hab ne wichtige Frage: Was sollen wir zu erst retten die Welt oder unser Sprache? xD



Eindeutig die Sprache, die höchste Errungenschaft der menschlichen Zivilisation und "Evolution"^^ (und unsere ist eine der ausdrucksstärksten)


----------



## Dexo (8. Juli 2013)

Im rappen ist die Deutsche Sprache leider eine zimliche *Piep*( Muss an Julien denken xD) Derulu.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (8. Juli 2013)

oh Mann, super sche!sse geschlafen, und dann auch noch Spätschicht bei dem tollen Wetter 

geht ja schon mistig los die Woche


----------



## H2OTest (8. Juli 2013)

so grade aufgestanden, was geht?


----------



## Olliruh (8. Juli 2013)

Nur noch 2 Tage dann gehts nach Thailand


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2013)

​


Mesmerizing...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Nur noch 2 Tage dann gehts nach Thailand



Wo genau?:>
Was ich dir empfehlen kann sind Dumplings &' Shells in Buttersauce. Nicht zu vergessen Fruitshakes.
Das Essen dort ist einfach ZU LECKER.
Ich wünsch dir auf jedenfall viel Spaß :]


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Iron Sky 2 - The Coming Race hat sein Ziel erreicht und wird jetzt Produziert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer Iron sky nicht kennt





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AO7U3wzdIAI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

er wird fett wie ein pfannkuchen wieder kommen ^^


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2013)

Mit 150.000 Dollar? Was wird das, eine Kooperation mit der Augsburger Puppenkiste? oO


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Mit 150.000 Dollar? Was wird das, eine Kooperation mit der Augsburger Puppenkiste? oO


Luv u 4 this


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2013)

nein das ist das von den crowfunding - wo die fans ja auch viel merchandising für kriegen denk mal war einfach nur zu schauen ob die leute interesse haben ^^


----------



## H2OTest (8. Juli 2013)

Sagt mir mal was ich morgen zur ner Party mitnehemn soll

Entweder :

Smirnoff Wodka mit Bitter Lemon, Osaft und Energie
Bacardi mit ???
HAvanna Club 7 Jährige mit Cola


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2013)

N Kasten Mineralwasser.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9-79WBAxeI8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Best. Legendary. Ever. (Außer Atiesh natürlich ^^)


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Sagt mir mal was ich morgen zur ner Party mitnehemn soll
> 
> Entweder :
> 
> ...



Warum nicht was vernünftiges zum Trinken?


----------



## H2OTest (8. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Warum nicht was vernünftiges zum Trinken?



schlag was vor


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Best. Legendary. Ever. (Außer Atiesh natürlich ^^)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





H2OTest schrieb:


> schlag was vor




Kasten Bier. Und für die, die kein Bier wollen, der schon genannte Kasten Mineralwasser.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> N Kasten Mineralwasser.



das wäre sozial inkompatibel


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



n kasten läst so schlecht im rucksack transportieren


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Pech gehabt!


----------



## Konov (8. Juli 2013)

Dann nen 6er Bier.... passt in Rucksack rein

und als Partygast muss man nicht gleichn ganzen Kasten mitbringen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2013)

Wollte damit auch nur sagen das man auch ohne Alkohol Spaß haben kann. :>
Mehr sag ich dazu nicht sonst artet es wieder in Diskussionen aus die keiner brauch

Denke über ein paar Dosen Monster/Rockstar beschwert sich auch keiner.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2013)

Smirnoff X, wobei ich eher nen schönen Whisky (Johnny Walker/Glenfiddich/ Tullamore Dew) mitnehmen würde. Aber das ist nicht für Jedermann.

Oder nen Captain...


----------



## H2OTest (8. Juli 2013)

Ne Captain kommt mir nicht ins Haus und ich weiß das man auch ohne Alkohol Spaß haben kann


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2013)

War eh nur ne Frage der Zeit bis jemand das Argument bringt.


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

igitt johnny *würg*


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> igitt johnny *würg*



Das dachte ich mir beim Schmierstoff. Kein Wunder das Deutschland immer dümmer wird bei den Dingen die sich die Menschen reinkippen.  WD40 gehört auf's Scharnier und nicht ins Glas.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> War eh nur ne Frage der Zeit bis jemand das Argument bringt.


Muss doch meinem Ruf als "Provokateur" gerecht werden!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2013)

Habt halt alle mal keinen Geschmack.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Habt halt alle mal keinen Geschmack.



boah ja wie kann man so einen mist trinken


----------



## H2OTest (8. Juli 2013)

Warum redest du eig mit 98 Beiträgen mit uns?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (8. Juli 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Warum redest du eig mit 98 Beiträgen mit uns?



weiß nicht ob 98 oder 3xxx beiträge peinlicher sind  ^^

darauf ein gutes smirnoffbacardihavanagemisch


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> boah ja wie kann man so einen mist trinken



Wenn der Kuchen spricht haben die Krümel zu Schweigen !


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Warum redest du eig mit 98 Beiträgen mit uns?



jetzt wirds lustig 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Juli 2013)

Kuchen? wo?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2013)

Ach lasst ihn doch, sind ja immer noch unschlüssig, wer das überhaupt ist.

Man munkelt ja so einiges...


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

die böse form von mago? oder etwa die harmlose schwester von sean?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2013)

Mago  ob der noch LPs macht ?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> die böse form von mago? oder etwa die harmlose schwester von sean?



Dafür ist er "zu simpel".



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mago  ob der noch LPs macht ?



Ja.


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ja.



schrotti ist sein größter abbonent


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> schrotti ist sein größter abbonent



nope


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

-


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich sehe ein böses verpixeltes Sonnensymbol!


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich sehe ein böses verpixeltes Sonnensymbol!



Warum bist du so sehr auf das dritte Reich fokusiert? Ist es dermaßen wichtig für dich?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

-


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich wollte dich doch nur ärgern



Für mich war das ein Geständnis bezüglich der politischen Gesinnung.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

-


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Was für ein Geständnis? O_o



Du nimmst solche Symbole schneller wahr als ein Schwabe nen Pfennig!


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du nimmst solche Symbole schneller wahr als ein Schwabe nen Pfennig!



wenn das lool nichtmehr ausreicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingspolitiker sind Gregor Gysi, Sahra Wagenknecht und ehemals Willy Brandt. Fällt was auf?^^



Dass du keine Ahnung hast, wer eigentlich alles zu deiner Partei gehört...


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

2 sozialisten und ein sozialdemokrat......


und damit ist hier schluss mit politischen diskussionen!


----------



## Legendary (8. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Denke über ein paar Dosen Monster/Rockstar beschwert sich auch keiner.



Wie kann man nur so ne Assiplörre (nix gegen dich) trinken...dass das Zeug wirklich schädlich ist brauch ich ja nicht zu sagen. Am absoluten Limit mit Koffein und so süß verpackt, dass selbst Cola dagegen bitter schmeckt. Ist ja nicht so, dass daran auch mittlerweile schon ein paar Leute gestorben sind.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sorry das ich Körpernähe von fremden überhaupt nicht ertragen kann und ich zum hassenden etwas werde, tut mir Leid -_-*



Und macht dann einen auf Pfleger. Finde nur ich das etwas paradox?

Wir brauchen wieder sowas wie ein Magogan. Wo ist eigentlich der Baron, wenn man sowas braucht?


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und macht dann einen auf Pfleger. Finde nur ich das etwas paradox?



Ich hasse mein FSJ und wollte es schon 7 mal abbrechen. Frage beantwortet?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

ja


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> ja



Gut. Wollte eigentlich ein FÖJ machen aber mir fehlte das Glück beim Auswahlverfahren.


----------



## Dexo (8. Juli 2013)

Morgen Forum 2.0. Vielleicht schaffe ich jetzt für französisch zu lernen. Meine Lerngruppe ist auch schon da....


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

nicht du, du ei...


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nicht du, du ei...



Ach, ich fand meine Zeilen selbst sogar etwas zu unangebracht, verzeihung ^^


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

ach quark. passt scho, jemand anderes


----------



## Dexo (8. Juli 2013)

Hey was für eine konsole soll ich mir kaufen eine Ps3 oder Xbox 360? Ich bin großer fan von Syfy. Aliens und so. Auf welcher Konsole gibt es am meisten syfy spiele?


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Hey was für eine konsole soll ich mir kaufen eine Ps3 oder Xbox 360? Ich bin großer fan von Syfy. Aliens und so. Auf welcher Konsole gibt es am meisten syfy spiele?



Da ich als erstes an Halo denken musste, würde ich die 360 raten.


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Hey was für eine konsole soll ich mir kaufen eine Ps3 oder Xbox 360? Ich bin großer fan von Syfy. Aliens und so. Auf welcher Konsole gibt es am meisten syfy spiele?



Es heißt Scifi. Von SCIence FIction. Welcher hirnverbrannte Idiot meinte daraus irgendwann Syfy zu knödeln entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.

Aber ansonsten würde ich auch zur Xbox 360 raten, so vom Gefühl her.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Hey was für eine konsole soll ich mir kaufen eine Ps3 oder Xbox 360? Ich bin großer fan von Syfy. Aliens und so. Auf welcher Konsole gibt es am meisten syfy spiele?



Bitte, bitte nenn' es Sci-fi. Kommt von *sci*ence* fi*ction.




Saji schrieb:


> Es heißt Scifi. Von SCIence FIction. Welcher hirnverbrannte Idiot meinte daraus irgendwann irgendwann Syfy zu knödeln entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syfy


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2013)

Sean... 

Edit: Der Sender heißt ja erst seit 2009/10 so. Davor kursierte dieses abartige Wort auch schon, meine ich.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

Weg mit dir *Drückt ihn weg*

Also der Sender wäre jetzt meine erste Vermutung gewesen...dann keine ahnung.


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Hey was für eine konsole soll ich mir kaufen eine Ps3 oder Xbox 360? Ich bin großer fan von Syfy. Aliens und so. Auf welcher Konsole gibt es am meisten syfy spiele?



Super Nintendo


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Super Nintendo



Das macht sogar ansatzweise Sinn....zumindest wenn ich an die NES denke. Da hatte selbst Duck Tales ein Mondlevel.Eine SNES hatte ich leider nie ^^


----------



## Dexo (8. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da ich als erstes an Halo denken musste, würde ich die 360 raten.



Ich kenne Halo aber es sollen richtige Aliens sein eher Xenos. Und mehr horror. Halo ist nur geballere. Ich hab die Alien Trilogy auf Ps1(ist mein einziges Spiel) so was in der Art.


----------



## Legendary (8. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Super Nintendo



Word!

Ansonsten natürlich ne 360, PS3 ist whack. :>


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Super Nintendo



Du hast keine Ahnung, was die Konsole angeht.


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Ich kenne Halo aber es sollen richtige Aliens sein eher Xenos. Und mehr horror. Halo ist nur geballere. Ich hab die Alien Trilogy auf Ps1(ist mein einziges Spiel) so was in der Art.



Black Mesa / Half Life 2/ Half Life 2: Episode One/ Half Life 2: Episode Two/H&#835;&#772;&#879;&#770;&#796;a&#788;&#784;&#879;&#843;&#863;&#813;&#810;&#854;&#819;&#846;&#826;&#791;l&#769;&#877;&#774;&#775;&#838;&#831;&#878;&#770;&#807;&#861;&#797;&#792;&#852;&#852;&#853;&#841;&#826;&#846;f&#780;&#769;&#838;&#832;&#802;&#1161;&#858;&#852;&#817;&#841;&#791;&#845; &#835;&#871;&#783;&#785;&#788;&#781;&#771;&#844;&#865;&#865;&#806;&#811;&#812;&#841;&#857;&#796;&#841;&#854;&#806;L&#772;&#775;&#778;&#838;&#768;&#867;&#831;&#768;&#771;&#814;&#814;&#826;&#803;&#797;&#798;&#846;i&#785;&#836;&#877;&#870;&#835;&#807;&#813;&#798;&#841;f&#844;&#788;&#770;&#848;&#781;&#781;&#847;&#814;&#798;&#792;&#803;&#815;&#857;&#816;e&#788;&#844;&#780;&#823;&#791;&#846;&#791;&#817;&#814;&#827;&#809;&#840; &#770;&#830;&#863;&#799;&#804;&#809;&#846;&#851;&#806;2&#778;&#849;&#843;&#844;&#807;&#789;&#804;&#809;:&#771;&#778;&#879;&#782;&#855;&#774;&#822;&#813;&#841;&#841;&#853;&#837;&#819; &#838;&#777;&#842;&#875;&#873;&#866;&#825;&#857;&#799;&#857;&#818;&#793;E&#787;&#869;&#774;&#879;&#838;&#833;&#847;&#801;&#828;&#793;&#813;&#799;&#853;&#800;&#812;&#810;&#790;p&#843;&#836;&#787;&#859;&#871;&#844;&#782;&#808;&#856;&#801;&#826;&#803;i&#842;&#830;&#773;&#859;&#770;&#829;&#768;&#848;&#851;&#819;&#839;&#799;&#811;s&#843;&#780;&#770;&#820;&#847;&#853;&#846;&#806;o&#783;&#786;&#773;&#837;&#857;&#797;&#837;d&#770;&#869;&#771;&#871;&#868;&#804;&#854;&#805;&#806;e&#867;&#875;&#848;&#861;&#1161;&#796;&#817;&#818;&#798;&#839;&#837;&#798; &#877;&#872;&#861;&#846;&#839;&#825;&#815;&#814;&#846;&#804;&#816;&#837;t&#871;&#844;&#844;&#842;&#873;&#879;&#868;&#822;&#863;&#833;&#854;&#806;&#858;&#790;&#839;&#815;h&#777;&#794;&#879;&#774;&#773;&#784;&#772;&#863;&#863;&#810;&#841;&#825;r&#781;&#848;&#844;&#784;&#769;&#772;&#820;&#795;&#827;&#815;&#818;&#809;&#797;&#805;e&#850;&#783;&#1161;&#823;&#798;&#826;&#791;&#803;e&#777;&#773;&#873;&#844;&#847;&#792;&#793;&#804;&#827;&#857;&#798;&#828;&#796;&#846;


----------



## Nijara (8. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub mir platzt ne Synapse.... Hallo und keine Aliens? Und btw der neue Alien Teil war ganz großer Mist!


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

huehuehue


goog good. let the hate flew through you!


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CD_ekTcfuwA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Juli 2013)

So...

*Aufräumaktion beendet*

Und nun benehmt euch wieder 

Zur Erinnerung: Für Videos haben wir einen Extra-Thread


----------



## Dexo (8. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Ich glaub mir platzt ne Synapse.... Hallo und keine Aliens? Und btw der neue Alien Teil war ganz großer Mist!



Die Aliens in Halo sind doof. Da kommt keine Spannug auf. Die Story qellt fast über mit Religio. Ich hab den 1. und etwas vom 2.gespielt nicht gerade berauschend die Serie.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Die Aliens in Halo sind doof. Da kommt keine Spannug auf. Die Story qellt fast über mit Religio. Ich hab den 1. und etwas vom 2.gespielt nicht gerade berauschend die Serie.



Weiß du, wie viele Halo-Fanboykiddies dich jetzt auf ihrer Abschussliste haben?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2013)

Halo ist quasi ein Gesamtgebilde. Wenn man sich wirklich reinfuchsen will, sollte man alle Spiele, die Filme und die Comics bzw Bücher gelesen haben, da wird soweit ich weiß viel mehr erklärt als in den Games. Ich hab Halo 4 angefangen und nicht beendet, war mir zu langweilig zu dem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Nijara (8. Juli 2013)

Und Alien ist scheisse umgesetzt. Also von Film zu spielen...


----------



## Dexo (8. Juli 2013)

Naja jeden dass seine. Ich will halt mehr ein richtiges Alien Spiel. Aliens vs Prdator ist auch geil. Halt mehr Horro und bessere Aliens. Ich mag auch Alien Breed. Also müsen die Aliens nicht wie Xenos ausehen. Aber die Aliens in Halo sind ein Witz. Mir persöhnlich gefallen die Ehrengadistem mit dem Laserschwert am besten.


----------



## Nijara (8. Juli 2013)

Manchmal sollten Filme, Filme bleiben....und Spiele, Spiele bleiben...*seufz*


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Und Alien ist scheisse umgesetzt. Also von Film zu spielen...



dann sollte man evtl den *hust* index *hust* teil spielen ^^ ( ohje dafür wird mich zam verhaun ^^ )

oder die uncut versionen der filme vor dem spiel anschaun ^^


----------



## Nijara (8. Juli 2013)

H.R. Giger hat so tolle Wesen kreiert... die sollen nich sterben!


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Aber die Aliens in Halo sind ein Witz. Mir persöhnlich gefallen die Ehrengadistem mit dem Laserschwert am besten.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e5lzhKoQdXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




dann ist das was für dich


----------



## Dexo (8. Juli 2013)

Ne die Aliens in Halo können nicht mal den Gegner im Nahkampf töten(Also den Kopf ab trennen mit ihrem Schwanz). Um mal weg von Halo zu kommen, wie ist Prey?


----------



## Nijara (8. Juli 2013)

Wie alt bist du eigentlich?!


----------



## Aun (8. Juli 2013)

spiel mal "soldat des glücks", da kannst so ziemlich alles abtrennen wo geht


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> wie ist Prey?



1. Spielen
2. ???
3. Profit!


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2013)

das erkennt man doch schon an seinem usertitel und signatur ^^


----------



## Saji (8. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du eigentlich?!



Wiener, 17, und steht auf Rap.


----------



## Dexo (8. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du eigentlich?!



17 steht doch in mein Profil.


----------



## Legendary (8. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> 1. Spielen
> 2. ???
> 3. Profit!



Ich feier das immer wieder, versteht vor allem nicht jeder. 



Dexo schrieb:


> 17 steht doch in mein Profil.



Merkt man. 

Ich würde sagen machen wir wieder den Mago Leute? Zusammen sind wir stark!


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen machen wir wieder den Mago Leute? Zusammen sind wir stark!



Uh uh uh ! Hier! Ich! 
Hab mich bislang echt zusammenreißen müssen


----------



## Dexo (9. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen Forum. Ich hab neine Xbox von mein Freund bekommen. Der Gamertag ist(noch) AMYF7(Er ist fan von Sonny Black) meine Spiele sind Halo 4 und Aliens:CM. Ich freue mich besonders auf Aliens:CM.


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Forum. Ich hab neine Xbox von mein Freund bekommen. Der Gamertag ist(noch) AMYF7(Er ist fan von Sonny Black) meine Spiele sind Halo 4 und Aliens:CM. Ich freue mich besonders auf Aliens:CM.



Na herzlichen glückwunsch ^^

einen sonnigen guten morgen allerseits


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Jetzt hatt ich grad seltsames Anmelde-Verhalten. Fands schon seltsam, dass ich überhaupt ausgeloggt war...jedenfalls hab ich etwa 20x mein Passwort eingegeben, konnt mich aber nie anmelden. Also hab ichs zurücksetzen lassen, habs dann mit dem Passwort von der E-Mail versucht und auch beim etwa 10. Versuch mit dem PW von der Mail ging das immernoch nicht. Also hab ich ne Mail an den Support geschickt. Danach hab ichs nochmal versucht, plötzlich war ich drin...das Forum macht seltsame Sachen...


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Kann ja nicht jeder so gut programmieren, wie du..


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht jeder so gut programmieren, wie du..


Hasst mich nicht, nur weil ich schön bin!


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2013)

Auch wenn er hier eh nicht rein schaut  

Alles Gute wint3rmute *g*


----------



## Firun (9. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Hasst mich nicht, nur weil ich schön bin!


Das sage ich mir auch jeden Tag


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Das sage ich mir auch jeden Tag


Na dann hoff ich, dass Dein Avatar nicht Dein echtes Erscheinungsbild wiederspiegelt


----------



## Dexo (9. Juli 2013)

Wünschnt mir glück beim Arbeitsamt junges!


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2013)

Ich wünsch Dir Glück beim Arbeitsamt, Junges!

Auch wenn ich Dich das erste Mal hier seh...


Edit: Puh, mir wurd grad ne neue Mitarbeiterin vorgestellt. Die Frau hat nen Ausschnitt, der vom Nordpol nach Australien geht. Da ist man gleichermassen froh wie enttäuscht, dass man nicht im selben Büro sitzt wie die ^^


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2013)

[ctecvideo]52746[/ctecvideo]

Schraubenzieher am falschen ende gehalten

cpu und mainboard in die hand genommen ohne vorher sich zu erden

wenn die sich noch tiefer gebückt hätte wär sie mit ihren haare im gehäuse hängengeblieben

toll netzteil eingebaut aber keine kabel zum mainboard verlegt ^^

und alles tut sie vorher verschrauben nur die grafikkarte wird nicht festgeschraubt und strom auch nicht angeschlossen


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich wünsch Dir Glück beim Arbeitsamt, Junges!
> 
> Auch wenn ich Dich das erste Mal hier seh...
> 
> ...



Ich wäre nur enttäuscht.
NUR enttäuscht.

PS: pics pls


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Kann ja nicht jeder so gut programmieren, wie du..



Wenn ich jetzt sage:"doch", wäre das dann irgendwie gemein gegenüber Davatar?


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen machen wir wieder den Mago Leute? Zusammen sind wir stark!



JA!!
Ich bin der einzige Ösi hier und das muss gefälligst so bleiben


----------



## Derulu (9. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> JA!!
> Ich bin der einzige Ösi hier und das muss gefälligst so bleiben



Erstens: Nein, das wäre absolut nicht ratsam, sofern du weiterhin hier schreiben willst 

Zweitens: Nein, bist du nicht


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Das wird momentan nichts.. Zam is mad!


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Erstens: Nein, das wäre absolut nicht ratsam, sofern du weiterhin hier schreiben willst
> 
> Zweitens: Nein, bist du nicht



Woot? I'm not alone? Who is there?


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Zweitens: Nein, bist du nicht


----------



## Tirima (9. Juli 2013)

Nein, bist du nicht. *winkt*


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Mein herzliches Beileid. Bau doch mal heimlich die Buffed-Seite um, mit Black Jack and Hookers






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zufrieden Aun?


----------



## H2OTest (9. Juli 2013)

So heute 3 n halb stunden Kinder bei der Feuerwehr bespaßt, ist das warm draußen ..


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Zufrieden Aun?








Tirima schrieb:


> Nein, bist du nicht. *winkt*




Cool


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2013)

lol besonders der blick von eleneendh bei deinen umgeänderten buffed seiten foto ^^


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> lol besonders der blick von eleneendh bei deinen umgeänderten buffed seiten foto ^^



Gehört noch ne Sprechblase dazu: "Hm, soll ich mitmachen oder nicht?"


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2013)

Könntet Ihr solche Sachen bitte unterlassen? Das sah eben aus wie ein Werbebanner, der auf der Seite nichts zu suchen hat. Ich war kurz davor hier wieder Hebel in Bewegung zu setzen und das beim Werbeanbieter entfernen zu lassen.


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Könntet Ihr solche Sachen bitte unterlassen? Das sah eben aus wie ein Werbebanner, der auf der Seite nichts zu suchen hat. Ich war kurz davor hier wieder Hebel in Bewegung zu setzen und das beim Werbeanbieter entfernen zu lassen.



Davatar hat doch meine Idee mit gepostet, also wars klar, dass das nur gebastelt war


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2013)

Ok tschuldigung. Bei dem Original-Werbebanner oben gings ums Ferien buchen.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ok tschuldigung. Bei dem Original-Werbebanner oben gings ums Ferien buchen.



Ich hatte fast nen Herzinfarkt  "WTF? WARUM GIBTS SOLCHE BANNER???" 
Pr0n, Glücksspiel und Goldselling geht mal gar nicht.


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hatte* fast* nen Herzinfarkt  "WTF? WARUM GIBTS SOLCHE BANNER???"
> Pr0n, Glücksspiel und Goldselling geht mal gar nicht.



Fixed


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Fixed


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2013)




----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juli 2013)

go zam go


----------



## Aun (9. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Fixed






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sean dein einsatz!


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Merci für den Lachkrampf xDD


----------



## Aun (9. Juli 2013)

immer wieder gerne ^^ dafür hab ich ja den gif und jpeg ordner


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juli 2013)

Der Arme...


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G_xHueP7bQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Oh Gott die aktuelle GoT Folge...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2013)

3x9 ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Gott.


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Oh Gott.



Wynn reicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Alter ich hab tränen in den Augen ... 3x9

Warum? Einfach.. alles ..., wie soll das bitte weitergehen?


----------



## Firun (9. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter ich hab tränen in den Augen ... 3x9
> 
> Warum? Einfach.. alles ..., wie soll das bitte weitergehen?


Hatte ich mich schon vor ein paar Jahren gefragt wie ich das Buch gelesen hatte, aber es geht halt weiter und zwar noch ziemlich Gut


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Ja dachte das ja auch noch dem Staffel 1 Ende, GoT ist einfach als Gesamtwerk das Beste, was ich seit langem gesehen und (demnächst wohl auch) gelesen habe.


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter ich hab tränen in den Augen ... 3x9
> 
> Warum? Einfach.. alles ..., wie soll das bitte weitergehen?



wut?

gleich mal reinziehen

Game of Thrones isn dauerbrenner für mich. So wie MacGyver als Kind oder so


----------



## Firun (9. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ja dachte das ja auch noch dem Staffel 1 Ende, GoT ist einfach als Gesamtwerk das Beste, was ich seit langem gesehen und (demnächst wohl auch) gelesen habe.


Wenn du die Bücher liest wird dir die Serie wie eine Light Version vorkommen, es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall die Bücher zu Lesen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Meinste ich soll mit dem 3. Band anfangen oder doch mit dem ersten ? Hab Season 1 / 2 jetzt schon gesehen, weiß aber nicht, inwiefern die die Bücher abdecken.

(Hab alle 5 Bänder hier)


----------



## Fakebook (9. Juli 2013)

Ich hab das nochmal überarbeitet, Davatar



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Fakebook! &lt;3&nbsp;<img src="http://forum.buffed.de/public/style_emoticons/buffed/crying.gif" alt="" class="bbc_emoticon">

edit O_o


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Meinste ich soll mit dem 3. Band anfangen oder doch mit dem ersten ? Hab Season 1 / 2 jetzt schon gesehen, weiß aber nicht, inwiefern die die Bücher abdecken.
> 
> (Hab alle 5 Bänder hier)



von vorne anfangen mit den büchern


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2013)

grad GoT 3x9 gesehen.... ALTA da denkt man, man kann nicht mehr überrascht werden und dann sowas.
Hardcore.... 


Kann die neuen folgen kaum erwarten


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> grad GoT 3x9 gesehen.... ALTA da denkt man, man kann nicht mehr überrascht werden und dann sowas.
> Hardcore....
> 
> 
> Kann die neuen folgen kaum erwarten



GoT Spoiler :


Spoiler



Dass das Mädel vom ihm stirbt war mir absolut klar. Aber der Rest.. 
Aber Mama Stark war mir sympathisch


Und dito


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2013)

thihihi bööööse Fakebook       ...gabs hier nicht mal son teufelchen-smilie?

Wie dem auch sei. Ich bin genug rumgesessen heute. Offenbar kommt nix mehr Antwort vom Support heute, also geh ich halt nach Hause...tschüss allemiteinander!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> grad GoT 3x9 gesehen.... ALTA da denkt man, man kann nicht mehr überrascht werden und dann sowas.
> Hardcore....



Besonders die letzte Szene, die hat mir den Rest gegeben.


----------



## Firun (9. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Meinste ich soll mit dem 3. Band anfangen oder doch mit dem ersten ? Hab Season 1 / 2 jetzt schon gesehen, weiß aber nicht, inwiefern die die Bücher abdecken.
> 
> (Hab alle 5 Bänder hier)


Fang von vorne an, das lohnt sich wirklich. _


----------



## Nijara (9. Juli 2013)

Jap, fang von vorne an, aber wenn du zartes Gemüt hast, nicht vor dem schlafen gehen...!


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2013)

ich kann eher sowas in büchern lesen als vorm schlafen gehen im tv schauen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Ist mir wurscht, wobei ich die Bücher auch auf Englisch habe, und ich habe wenige Bücher bisher auf Englisch gelesen. Wird interessant.


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2013)

Moin ihr Lappen! 

Good news everyone:



> Dexo[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] [/font]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





Heißt wir haben erstmal wieder Ruhe. Schlechte Nachricht: Absage zur Stelle bei der ich beim Vorstellungsgespräch war. ._.


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter ich hab tränen in den Augen ... 3x9
> 
> Warum? Einfach.. alles ..., wie soll das bitte weitergehen?


----------



## Derulu (9. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Good news everyone:





Vorsicht mit den Dingen, über die man sich freut. Etwas Ähnliches hat gestern Abend im Nachtschwärmer völlig zu Recht zu der einen oder anderen Accountstrafe geführt


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit den Dingen, über die man sich freut. Etwas Ähnliches hat gestern Abend im Nachtschwärmer völlig zu Recht zu der einen oder anderen Accountstrafe geführt



Werde ich beim Posten in den entsprechenden Thread dann berücksichtigen.


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Wer hat denn jetzt alles ne Auszeit?
Grushdak hat sich mal wieder verzogen und ich konnte nicht Teil dran haben


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Manowar 

Schön dich auch mal wieder zu sehen Fellunterhosenträger


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Ich bin doch die ganze Zeit da?
Der Link ist ja schön


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Na ich hab dich zumindest lang nimmer gesehen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dTCNwgzM2rQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hello darkness my old friend...


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Wird immer alles gelöscht


----------



## Alux (9. Juli 2013)

Mist, hab ich gestern viel verpasst im Nachtschwärmer?


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Jupp.
Hab vorhin nur ne Kleinigkeit gegen unserer kleinen Rapper gepostet - was lustig war, aber sofort gelöscht wurde. 
"Aufgrund der Geschehnisse aus dem GuMo und Nachtschwärmer Thread, wird härter durchgegriffen".
Man mag mir nicht verraten, was war und der, der es mir sagen würde, ist wohl gesperrt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Dexo der Sex hat mit deiner Exo ?


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Dann hieße er Klexo.


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2013)

Sodom und Gomorra, meine Damen und Herren, halten auch langsam im Gumo und Nachtschwärmer Einzug.


----------



## Manowar (9. Juli 2013)

Also können wir jetzt Bilder von Holz vor der Hütte posten?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum will das Bild nicht?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Also können wir jetzt Bilder von Holz vor der Hütte posten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whitelist.

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/203555-url-whitelist-fur-im-forum-verwendete-bilder/


----------



## Saji (9. Juli 2013)

Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch einmal an den bevorstehenden Steam Summer Sale erinnern!

http://gaben.tv/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Bei meinen knapp 200 Spielen gibt es eh nur noch wenig, was interessant ist (ja, hab davon gefühlt 10 Spiele gespielt).

Vielleicht 2-3 Vollpreistitel, mal schaun. Aber danke Saji für die Erinnerung


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bei meinen knapp 200 Spielen gibt es eh nur noch wenig, was interessant ist (ja, hab davon gefühlt 10 Spiele gespielt).
> 
> Vielleicht 2-3 Vollpreistitel, mal schaun. Aber danke Saji für die Erinnerung



Ich habe auf meinem Account deutlich mehr durchgespielt als du überhaupt besitzt.


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2013)

schrotti du bist auch der könig von indieland


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Meine Aussage war aber die, dass ich mir wohl nichts kaufen werde, da ich eh nichts zocke. Es sei denn es sind vielleicht 1-2 Vollpreistitel (Metro/Dishonored)

Wenn du 200 Games bisher durchgezockt hast, GG.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> schrotti du bist auch der könig von indieland



Wenn ich bedenke, wie sich die Sache zur Zeit entwickelt, will ich das gar nicht mehr sein. (falls ich sowas wirklich sein sollte)


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Mit meinem Verdienst war das einzige was ich mir diesen Monat leisten konnte Diablo 3 und meinen Cider. Und ich muss sagen das Diablo 3 verdammt scheiße ist. Absoluter fehlkauf >.>


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mit meinem Verdienst war das einzige was ich mir diesen Monat leisten konnte Diablo 3 und meinen Cider. Und ich muss sagen das Diablo 3 verdammt scheiße ist. Absoluter fehlkauf >.>



Ich verdien auch nur 450€ im Monat, wovon ich noch Lebensunterhalt bezahlen muss und die Familie unterstütze.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mit meinem Verdienst war das einzige was ich mir diesen Monat leisten konnte Diablo 3 und meinen Cider. Und ich muss sagen das Diablo 3 verdammt scheiße ist. Absoluter fehlkauf >.>



Somersby?


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Muss.... nicht...antworten....argh....


Nein, es war nicht Somersby, der schmeckt nicht -_-* Wenn ich Zucker trinken will kauf ich mir ne Cola.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn du 200 Games bisher durchgezockt hast, GG.



Thanks. Die Zahl bezieht sich aber nur auf den Steamaccount. ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Muss.... nicht...antworte....argh....
> 
> 
> Nein, es war nicht Somersby, der schmeckt nicht -_-* Wenn ich Zucker trinken will kauf ich mir ne Cola.



sondern??


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Gab es nicht mehr nen Calculator, der den Wert des Steamaccounts ermittelt hat ? Würde mich mal interessieren ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> sondern??



Geheimnis.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Geheimnis.



lol, teil dein cidergeheimnis mit mir, brauch mal was anderes als den köstlichen rekorderlig


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gab es nicht mehr nen Calculator, der den Wert des Steamaccounts ermittelt hat ? Würde mich mal interessieren ^^



Ausnahmsweise mal den Status geändert um die Zahl zu ermitteln. Ich habe Angst um meine Accountsicherheit, wenn ich den Betrag poste....


----------



## Ogil (9. Juli 2013)

Los - ich will es auch wissen!


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Niemals! *Holt sich noch ein mit unbekannter Menge gefülltes geschlossenes Behältnis voller köstlichen Ciders*


----------



## Ogil (9. Juli 2013)

Dann behaupten wir einfach, dass Du Strongbow saeufst! Ha!

PS: Aus 2l-Plastikflaschen natuerlich!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Juli 2013)

haha ja oder kopparberg


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dann behaupten wir einfach, dass Du Strongbow saeufst! Ha!
> 
> PS: Aus 2l-Plastikflaschen natuerlich!



Genau! Aus Plastikflaschen die den guten Geschmack geben!


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

Ich glaubs.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Es ist in Dosen. *duckt sich weg* der Original Bulmers war zu teuer ._.


----------



## Ogil (9. Juli 2013)

Hat man denn da in D. mittlerweile etwas Auswahl? Hier hat man ja den Eindruck dass jeder Bierhersteller mittlerweile auch ein Cider auf den Markt wirft - und das Ganze oft noch aus den seltsamsten Fruechten. Cider hat Apfel zu sein - und nicht Birne, irgendwelches ekliges Beeren-Zeug oder was da nicht alles verwurstet wird...


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_DwhVGCySkc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Ich steh auf Strongbow. Be mad.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Hat man denn da in D. mittlerweile etwas Auswahl? Hier hat man ja den Eindruck dass jeder Bierhersteller mittlerweile auch ein Cider auf den Markt wirft - und das Ganze oft noch aus den seltsamsten Fruechten. Cider hat Apfel zu sein - und nicht Birne, irgendwelches ekliges Beeren-Zeug oder was da nicht alles verwurstet wird...



Amazon. Ich empfehle immer Bulmers Cider.


----------



## Fakebook (9. Juli 2013)

Ich war zu lange nicht hier. Oder komme ich grad zur rechten Zeit zurück?
Der eine gebannt, der andere streicht die Segel.

Wo wir beim Thema sind: Prost! *Carlsberg Elephant reinkipp*
Hab ich mir verdient. Auf dem Heimweg ist ein Ü80-Autofahrer vor meinem Rad aus der Parklücke gehoppelt. Nachdem ich ihm geschmeidig den Stinkefinger in den Rückspiegel gehalten hab, reißt er auch noch die Fahrertür auf. Keine Ahnung, ob er sich entschuldigen, oder über den Mittelfinger beschweren wollte. Bin jedenfalls gegen die Tür gerumpelt. Nix passiert, hab aber trotzdem die Polizei gerufen. Sowas hat im Straßenverkehr nichts zu suchen - auch wenn das Auto oft die letzte Fortbewegungsmöglichkeit ist, wenn es die Beine nicht mehr tun.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

Hallo Fakebook.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Juli 2013)

cider muss aus schweden kommen, 24er palette für knapp über 10 euro hier


----------



## Ogil (9. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir erstmal ein Flaeschchen Savanna Dry kalt gestellt - muss mich aber noch gedulden. Was fuer nach dem Abendessen.

Und Fakebook: Alles beim Alten. Irgendwer ist doch immer eingeschnappt, beleidigt, banniert oder verlaesst das ach so angeschlagene Schlachtschiff mit wehenden Fahnen und aufgeblaehten Backen...

Baron: Kopparberg ist mir zu suess - in allen Varianten. Rekorderlig hab ich bisher hier nur in seltsamen Sorten (Beerenzeug, Aprikose) gesehen und daher nicht ausprobiert.


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Juli 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Sowas hat im Straßenverkehr nichts zu suchen - auch wenn das Auto oft die letzte Fortbewegungsmöglichkeit ist, wenn es die Beine nicht mehr tun.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Angriff der Cyborg Rentner!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich hab mir erstmal ein Flaeschchen Savanna Dry kalt gestellt - muss mich aber noch gedulden. Was fuer nach dem Abendessen.



Savanna Dry ist so gut, aber auch teuer (hier zumindest).


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Savanna Dry ist so gut, aber auch teuer (hier zumindest).



jo 2 eus die flasche


----------



## Fakebook (9. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Und Fakebook: Alles beim Alten. Irgendwer ist doch immer eingeschnappt, beleidigt, banniert oder verlaesst das ach so angeschlagene Schlachtschiff mit wehenden Fahnen und aufgeblaehten Backen...


Naja, hab das Schiff auch schon mal verlassen   (R.I.P. aufgeraucht)
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, aber ohne öffentliches Aufblähen. Banniert wurde ich noch nie.
Ich werde/bin alt(ertümlich)    konsenstauglich, zahm, unaufgeregt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

2,50 hier im Kaufhau glaube ich. Aber naja, nimmst 4 Flaschen mit bist eben bei 10 €.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 2,50 hier im Kaufhau glaube ich. Aber naja, nimmst 4 Flaschen mit bist eben bei 10 €.



= eine schachtel rekorderlig


----------



## Xidish (9. Juli 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> ...Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, aber ohne öffentliches Aufblähen. Banniert wurde ich noch nie.
> Ich werde/bin alt(ertümlich)    konsenstauglich, zahm, unaufgeregt


sehr ähnlich sieht es bei mir aus.
Dennoch habe ich mich nun dazu entschlossen, eben die Segel zu streichen.

Bin hier nun nach fast 7 Jahren nunmal müde/unzufrieden geworden und habe zusätzlich noch viel anderes noch zu tun.
Werde mich vermehrt um meine Muter kümmern,
Der Verlust letzten Jahres (in einer Woche ist "Jahrestag") macht ihr doch mehr zu schaffen.
Da wird die Zeit zum Zocken, Daddeln etc. immer weniger werden.


----------



## Ogil (9. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 2,50 hier im Kaufhau glaube ich. Aber naja, nimmst 4 Flaschen mit bist eben bei 10 €.





Baron schrieb:


> = eine schachtel rekorderlig


Ja - ich bekomm hier ein 6er-Pack Savanna Dry fuer £10. Im Grunde liegen aber die meisten drinkbaren Cider in dem Preisbereich und fuer ein paar Cent weniger greifen nicht zu irgendwas das mir schlechter schmeckt.





Xidish schrieb:


> Dennoch habe ich mich nun dazu entschlossen, eben die Segel zu streichen.


Freilich erst nach einer mehrtaegigen Abschiedskreuzfahrt. Aber immer dran denken: In Ufernaehe nicht den Touristen winken! Wir wollen ja das alte Schlachtschiff nicht umkippen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Juli 2013)

Jeder hat hier seine Last zu tragen, heißt aber nicht, dass man nicht gleichzeitig irgendwo aktiv sein kann. Man kann sich nicht 24/7 nur einer Sache widmen.

Ich habe ne Freundin, mach ne Ausbildung, arbeite nebenbei, mache Sport und treffe mich mit Freunden. Und wegen Gaming bin ich schon lange nicht mehr hier, das lässt so langsam nach. Nichtsdestotrotz ist die Zeit da um mal hier nen Beitrag zu hinterlassen, oder auch mehr.

Euch jedenfalls alles Gute. Ob ihr nun für immer wech seid oder in ein paar Tagen wieder anmeldet, die Welt dreht sich weiter.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2013)

Ich habe irgendwie das Gefühl, als ob hier gerade die Melancholie um sich greift.


----------



## Konov (9. Juli 2013)

Ich hab das gefühl ich verbringe zu wenig im buffed forum 
hab alles verpasst, wer hier wieder die Segel streicht und wer wen rausmobbt...


----------



## Xidish (9. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Freilich erst nach einer mehrtaegigen Abschiedskreuzfahrt. Aber immer dran denken: In Ufernaehe nicht den Touristen winken! Wir wollen ja das alte Schlachtschiff nicht umkippen...


Doofman! 
Hab ich Dich gequotet?!
Warum sich Selbstprofilierer immer gleich angesprochen fühlen und maßlos übertreiben müssen ...
Hab's zwar gestern abend erst entschieden, aber Du träumst/phantasierst ja schon am Tage und funktionierst wie eine Diode.
Und was kann ich dafür, daß Buffed dieses Mal nicht so schnell reagiert.

Die wollen mich wohl dieses Mal nicht gehen lassen.^^
Oder sie überarbeiten erst die Mail an Comptec -(haben ja viel zu lesen und zu bedenken).^^


----------



## Nijara (9. Juli 2013)

Oh mein Gott...


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2013)

ja ?


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2013)

Tschö Xidish, alles gute in künftigen Foren ^^

Wer ist denn sonst noch weg? Also son Typ den ich gestern das erste Mal gesehn hab, soll ja offenbar jetzt paar Monate off sein, aber der wird ja wohl nicht der sein, den Ihr meint oder?

Ich hab grad festgestellt, dass mein nächster Arbeitseinsatz wohl in ner High Security Area stattfinden wird. Da ich normalerweise zur Arbeitszeit hier on bin, heisst das wohl, dass man mich bis Ende Jahr auch nur noch sehr wenig sehn wird (dramatische Ankündigung)




Saji schrieb:


> Ich möchte an dieser Stelle noch einmal an den bevorstehenden Steam Summer Sale erinnern!
> 
> http://gaben.tv/


Thihihi die Seite ist ja der Hammer, hab soooowas von gelacht   



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Amazon. Ich empfehle immer Bulmers Cider.


Das letzte Mal als ich dabei war, als n Mädel Bulmers Cider trank, meinte sie mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesichtsausdruck "UÄRGHS! DAS SCHMECKT JA WIE SPÜLWASSER!!!!!!". Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass an dem Abend in dem Pub so ziemlich alles nach Spülwasser schmeckte. Die ham da wohl nicht ordentlich abgewaschen...



Baron schrieb:


> cider muss aus schweden kommen, 24er palette für knapp über 10 euro hier


Nein. Cider muss entweder aus Irland oder Schottland kommen.


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2013)

Moinsen!

endlich etwas abkühlung, heute reale 22, gefühlte 20 grad und nicht reale 27 und gefühlte 30 wie gestern


----------



## Manowar (10. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tschö Xidish, alles gute in künftigen Foren ^^
> 
> Wer ist denn sonst noch weg? Also son Typ den ich gestern das erste Mal gesehn hab, soll ja offenbar jetzt paar Monate off sein, aber der wird ja wohl nicht der sein, den Ihr meint oder?
> 
> Ich hab grad festgestellt, dass mein nächster Arbeitseinsatz wohl in ner High Security Area stattfinden wird. Da ich normalerweise zur Arbeitszeit hier on bin, heisst das wohl, dass man mich bis Ende Jahr auch nur noch sehr wenig sehn wird (dramatische Ankündigung)



Dexo, ein kleiner Nachwuchsrapper 

Noiiiiiiiiin!!


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Dexo, ein kleiner Nachwuchsrapper


Ahso ja den meint ich dann doch ^^



> Noiiiiiiiiin!!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nein. Cider muss entweder aus Irland oder Schottland kommen.



Sollte man sich irgendwann mal zufällig in einem Pub sehen gebe ich dir einen Cider aus, da dies die wahrsten Worte sind die ich seit langem gehört habe


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Sollte man sich irgendwann mal zufällig in einem Pub sehen gebe ich dir einen Cider aus, da dies die wahrsten Worte sind die ich seit langem gehört habe


Darauf stoss ich an! Morgens um 10:33 unter der Woche...mit nem Mineralwasser  ...Prost!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Darauf stoss ich an! Morgens um 10:33 unter der Woche...mit nem Mineralwasser  ...Prost!



Ich hätte jetzt gern ne Apfelschorle zum Anstoßen ^^ Aber ich nehm mal Leitungswasser - weil ich nichts anderes habe 

Ps: gaben.tv ist wirklich nen Kracher xD


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juli 2013)

Gleich gehts los nach Thailand ich bin so unglaublich aufgeregt )))


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Gleich gehts los nach Thailand ich bin so unglaublich aufgeregt )))



Bring eine Frau mit Extra für Reflox mit ;D

Nein, ich wünsch dir viel Spaß^^ Trink net soviel und lass dir das Essen gut bekommen


----------



## Olliruh (10. Juli 2013)

Die Frau für Reflox ist leider schon bestellt :/
Ne trinken nicht soviel aber das essen werde ich mir ordentlich schmecken lassen


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Die Frau für Reflox ist leider schon bestellt :/
> Ne trinken nicht soviel aber das essen werde ich mir ordentlich schmecken lassen



Dann bring mir ein ordentliches Thai Curry mit ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nein. Cider muss entweder aus Irland oder Schottland kommen.



Nein. Cider muss aus Schweden kommen.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Nein. Cider muss aus Schweden kommen.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone


Nur, wenn Du Cider mit Kabeljau magst. Und die "Sent from my iPhone"-Nachricht kann man in den Einstellungen übrigens rausnehmen


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Nur, wenn Du Cider mit Kabeljau magst. Und die "Sent from my iPhone"-Nachricht kann man in den Einstellungen übrigens rausnehmen



mein schwertfischcider ballert alles weg

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und die "Sent from my iPhone"-Nachricht kann man in den Einstellungen übrigens rausnehmen


Ich glaube das will er garnicht... ^^


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich glaube das will er garnicht... ^^


Du meinst er swagt so sehr, dass er das yolo-mässig findet? Man sollte den armen Kerl von seinem Leid erlösen und ihm seinen Apfel wegnehmen.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du meinst er swagt so sehr, dass er das yolo-mässig findet? Man sollte den armen Kerl von seinem Leid erlösen und ihm seinen Apfel wegnehmen.



Das Apfel ichTelefon ist sowieso nur reine Geldverschwendung, er wird es nicht vermissen.


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2013)

Moin ihr Lappen!


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Moin ihr Lappen!



Guten Morgen Dornröschen!


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Dornröschen!



Kann ich nix für! Die erhoffte Prinzessin die mich wach küssen sollte kam nicht...


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juli 2013)

Satschi, alter Haudegen!


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Satschi, alter Haudegen!



Sahnebutter, olle Molke, allet streichzart?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juli 2013)

Ich schreib auch vom Iphone, musste nie was ausstellen.
Da will wohl einer rumprollen. :>

Und seid nicht so gemein!
Sonst quitten noch mehr...halt, kommen ja eh wieder.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Sonst quitten noch mehr...halt, kommen ja eh wieder.



Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, dass ich mich noch nicht auf Gamesaktuell zurecht finde.


----------



## Nijara (10. Juli 2013)

Morgen...!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Morgen...!



Guten Morgen!

Gesendet von meinem iPhone


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Morgen...!



Na wenn jetzt "morgen" ist, dann fühl ich mich nicht mehr schlecht wenn ich um 9 Uhr morgens erst aufstehe ^^


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2013)

Moin Nijara


Gesendet von meinen Firefox


----------



## Konov (10. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Gesendet von meinen Firefox



Rechtschreib fail!

gesendet von meinen wurstfingern


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2013)

Warum postet ihr immer drunter von aus ihr es gepostet habt? 

Gesendet aus der Bathöhle


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Warum postet ihr immer drunter von aus ihr es gepostet habt?
> 
> Gesendet aus der Bathöhle



Weil wir es können!

Nicht gesendet aus Kuwait.


----------



## Legendary (10. Juli 2013)

Ich bin der, der die Kinder boxt und wieder am Start hier!


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Hoi Legendary


----------



## Legendary (10. Juli 2013)

Servas, 24h Ban war nice. <3


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Servas, 24h Ban war nice. <3



Ach, deswegen warst du gestern nicht zu lesen.


----------



## Legendary (10. Juli 2013)

Hehe jap, hab den einen Typen scheinbar ein wenig zu hart gedisst. Wundert mich, bei Mago hab ich nämlich damals nix bekommen und den hab ich ja wohl wirklich gedisst.


----------



## Nijara (10. Juli 2013)

Schwamm drüber, sind 2 Quälgeister nun weg 


Gesendet von der Enterprise


----------



## Legendary (10. Juli 2013)

Hauptsache du bist da.


----------



## Alux (10. Juli 2013)

Alohahe buffies!


----------



## Manowar (10. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hauptsache du bist da.



Was ist mit mir, du treuloses Stück?!

Wie gefällt dir mein neuer Avatar?


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hauptsache du bist da.



Und ich?


----------



## Alux (10. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Was ist mit mir, du treuloses Stück?!
> 
> Wie gefällt dir mein neuer Avatar?



Hübsche Argumente


----------



## Legendary (10. Juli 2013)

Ihr seid alle geil! Also alle die jetzt geschrieben haben. 

Und ja Mano...der Ava rockt! <3


----------



## Alux (10. Juli 2013)

DU HENGST!


----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2013)

mal schauen ob abload wieder ganz ist - meine sig war weg


----------



## zoizz (10. Juli 2013)

Oh, ist hier gerade Schmusestunde? Dann schau ich später wieder rein.


----------



## Saji (10. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Oh, ist hier gerade Schmusestunde? Dann schau ich später wieder rein.



 Knuddelalarm!


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tBJNYdHPcDE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Firun (10. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Für Videos gibt es einen extra Thread    und dort dann bitte richtig einfügen


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Firun schrieb:


> Für Videos gibt es einen extra Thread  und dort dann bitte richtig einfügen



Es ist richtig eingefügt. Das Plugin taugt nur mal wieder nichts. Außerdem war das an die Leute hier gerichtet...


----------



## zoizz (10. Juli 2013)

für schrotti ist das Internet noch neuland, er befindet sich in der übungsphase


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> für schrotti ist das Internet noch neuland, er befindet sich in der übungsphase



Da steckt sogar ein kleines Stück Wahrheit drin. 

_Macht weiter Mathe und freut sich schon darauf, weiter an seinem Microcontroller zu basteln._


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> _Macht weiter Mathe und freut sich schon darauf, weiter an seinem Microcontroller zu basteln._



mathe und controlling habe ich auch diese woche geschrieben, war gut


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> mathe und controlling habe ich auch diese woche geschrieben, war gut



Du hast vielleicht Rechnen und dieses BWL-"Controlling" (aka "wie viele Menschen muss ich feuern lassen um an der Börse besser dar zu stehen") geschrieben. ;-P

Gnadenlose Unterstellüngen meinerseits.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Du hast vielleicht Rechnen und dieses BWL-"Controlling" (aka "wie viele Menschen muss ich feuern lassen um an der Börse besser dar zu stehen") geschrieben. ;-P
> 
> Gnadenlose Unterstellüngen meinerseits.



nein, kommt ganz gut hin


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Mathe wäre viel interessanter, wenn man keine Klausuren dafür schreiben müsste.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mathe wäre viel interessanter, wenn man keine Klausuren dafür schreiben müsste.



das kannst du laut sagen!


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> das kannst du laut sagen!



Ich darf das sagen, weil ich damit auch außerhalb der Vorlesungen zu tun habe.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. Juli 2013)

haha ok, dann muss ich wohl zugeben, dass ich mathe auch nicht interessant finden würde, wenn ich keine klausuren dazu schreiben müsste


----------



## Nijara (10. Juli 2013)

Mathe ist Scheisse!


----------



## Legendary (10. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Mathe ist Scheisse!



Du liebe dich.


----------



## Nijara (11. Juli 2013)

Morgen...*gähn*


----------



## Manowar (11. Juli 2013)

Steh nicht um so Uhrzeiten auf!


----------



## Ogil (11. Juli 2013)

Moin moin Kinders!


----------



## Nijara (11. Juli 2013)

Wieso nicht?!


----------



## Manowar (11. Juli 2013)

Weils einfach nicht richtig ist


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Manowar (11. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen



Freitag


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Freitag



Begleiter von Robinson


----------



## Nijara (11. Juli 2013)

So Lektüre und Frühstück ist gekauft!


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2013)

guten appetit - was gibts ?


----------



## Nijara (11. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Güte, Wurstfinger Alarm....


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2013)

wo ?


----------



## Doofkatze (11. Juli 2013)

20% auf alles, was keinen Kuckuck hat.


----------



## Saji (11. Juli 2013)

Pfui, Monster Rehab. Das ist aber nicht sehr vegan.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UYDknB_e7G0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (11. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Du liebe dich.



Ach du scheiße, was hab ich da denn geschrieben?!


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2013)

Tja. So kommts.


----------



## Saji (11. Juli 2013)

Kann es sein das Steam Summer Sale eben begonnen hat? *g*



> *Sorry*
> 
> *The Steam Store is experiencing some heavy load right now. Please try again later.*


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Kann es sein das Steam Summer Sale eben begonnen hat? *g*



Das ist sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juli 2013)

Es ist so


----------



## zoizz (11. Juli 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> 20% auf alles, was keinen Kuckuck hat.



made my day


----------



## Saji (11. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> made my day



Ich muss gestehen die Anspielung habe ich auch erst heute abend verstanden als ich es in den Nachrichten sah. ^^


----------



## Manowar (12. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ach du scheiße, was hab ich da denn geschrieben?!



Hatte ich mich auch gefragt 

Summer Sale


----------



## Nijara (12. Juli 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juli 2013)

I got 99 problems ...


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


party hard!


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2013)

Grad 2 Behälter voll Cent Münzen abgegeben, 70 Euro sinds geworden


----------



## Ogil (12. Juli 2013)

Ja - sowas ist immer gut. Wir haben hier einen Supermarkt wo es einen Automat gibt, in den man sein Wechselgeld schuetten kann und man dann einen Einkaufsgutschein bekommt. Haben wir auch mal mit ein paar Glaesern voll gemacht - und nach dem Grosseinkauf mit nem ganzen Wagen voll Zeugs noch Geld rausbekommen. Lustig wenn man fuer ueber £100 einkauft und dann noch Geld bekommt


----------



## Saji (12. Juli 2013)

Wunderschönen guten Tag meine lieben buffies!


----------



## Nijara (12. Juli 2013)

Huhu Saji!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2013)

Danke lieber Saji!


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2013)

sup?


----------



## Nijara (12. Juli 2013)

Bla.


----------



## Olliruh (12. Juli 2013)

BANKOK IST DER ABSOLUTE OBERHAMMER !!!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juli 2013)

Glaub ich ^^ Mehr Details bitte. Und pass auf das du durch Inet nicht eine fünfstellige Handyrechnung bekommst!


----------



## Aun (12. Juli 2013)

er war bestimmt in der selben bar, wie die typen aus hangover


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2013)

Morgen ihr uschis


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2013)

morgen du lusche


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> morgen du lusche


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (13. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2013)

noooooin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (13. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen...oder wars nabend? Ach egal, HALLO!


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Guten Morgen...oder wars nabend? Ach egal, HALLO!



schon wieder komatös?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2013)

Ich verwechsel Aun &' Alux immer.-.


----------



## Aun (13. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich verwechsel Aun &' Alux immer.-.



ich hab doch aber so ne tolle signatur ^^


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgen ihr uschis



nix reimt sich auf...


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> nix reimt sich auf...



Orange.


----------



## Alux (13. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> schon wieder komatös?



was heißt schon wieder 




Schrottinator schrieb:


> Orange.




Melanche


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Juli 2013)

Branche!

Du typisch Andygucker!


----------



## H2OTest (13. Juli 2013)

http://new.livestream.com/NewYorkerLions/2013-NYL--BA
Gucken, heute


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Juli 2013)

Sieht aber grad nich gut aus für Berlin wenn ich mir das so ansehe .


----------



## zoizz (13. Juli 2013)

Schaltet schonmal die ersten Lichterreihen aus und stellt die Hintergrunddudelmusik aus.


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2013)

mir ist langweilig, also unterhaltet euren könig gefälligst!


----------



## Alux (14. Juli 2013)

Sag mir lieber warum bei meinem handy die Display Sperre nicht mehr geht


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2013)

deshalb, weil darum!


----------



## Dexo (14. Juli 2013)

Sagt mal kann man die Line, als doubletime part 1 verwenden?


Du kennst keine doubletime\Sie wird dich vernichten meine Line!

Der Schwerpunkt ist Time und Line.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (14. Juli 2013)

ja würd ich schon sagen, ganz coole line


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann man die Line, als doubletime part 1 verwenden?
> 
> 
> Du kennst keine doubletime\Sie wird dich vernichten meine Line!
> ...



Da steckt irgendwie ne gewisse Ironie dahinter.


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Sagt mal kann man die Line, als doubletime part 1 verwenden?
> 
> 
> Du kennst keine doubletime\Sie wird dich vernichten meine Line!
> ...



Der Reim ist nicht wirklich sauber und rhythmisch ist das ganze auch nicht unbedingt. Aber hey, wenn Dexo das wirklich ironisch gemeint hat (was ich nicht glaube), ist die Line top.

@Topic:

Ich habe vergessen, für heute einzukaufen und esse nun eine Tüte Flips. Lecker und so ausgewogen.


----------



## Dexo (14. Juli 2013)

Du kennst keine doubletime\Sie wird dich vernichten meine Line. Sie ist vorbei deine Time\Ich punch dir eine mit meiner Line! 

Etwas stört mich noch.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2013)

du verwendest immer die selben Wörter für den Reim und 

"Sie wird dich vernichten meine Line" sowie "Ich punch dir eine mit meiner Line!"

sind von der Aussage nicht soooooooo verschieden.


----------



## Alux (14. Juli 2013)

Warum setzt du dich nicht in den Wald ohne PC und so alles, vielleicht küsst dich dann die Muse


----------



## Dexo (14. Juli 2013)

Ja komm doultime ist auch so schon schwer genug,ich bin kein Rap Gott.


----------



## Saji (14. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Etwas stört mich noch.



Mich auch. Ganz gewaltig. *pfeift unschuldig und geht wieder.*


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2013)

Ich frage mich, ob konstruktive Kritik hier erwünscht ist oder ob ich damit einem Troll aufsitze...


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2013)

da hats wohl wer mit dem rhyme voll verkackt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Ja komm doultime ist auch so schon schwer genug,ich bin kein Rap Gott.



Ich sehe hier 3 Optionen:
1. Wenn dich was stört, dann lässt man sich drauf ein und sagt, was ein Problem sein KÖNNTE.
2. Du behälst den Kram für dich und gehst den Kommentaren aus dem weg.
3. Du machst hier einen auf "Poser" und wirst grundlos von allen beleidigt.

Wenn du rappen willst, von mir aus. Wenn du was offen legst und sagst "da stört mich was dran", dann seh ich das als bitte an, nen Kommentar dazu zu äußern (4 Augen sehen ja angeblich mehr als 2).
Aber mimimi weil man dann ne Kritik äußert sagt mir, dass du unbedingt die 3. Option zum Status-Quo erklären willst.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (14. Juli 2013)

ich glaube ihr versteht seine message dahinter einfach nicht. bin sehr gespannt auf das gesamtwerk


----------



## Dexo (14. Juli 2013)

Du kennst keine doubletime\Sie wird dich vernichten meinen Line. Mein doubletime puncht dir in die Line\So sind meine punchlines!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (14. Juli 2013)

poste mal bitte den ganzen text oder die aufnahmen die du schon gemacht hast


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2013)

Mit dem Text könnte man super Bingo spielen.


----------



## Dexo (14. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich sehe hier 3 Optionen:
> 1. Wenn dich was stört, dann lässt man sich drauf ein und sagt, was ein Problem sein KÖNNTE.
> 2. Du behälst den Kram für dich und gehst den Kommentaren aus dem weg.
> 3. Du machst hier einen auf "Poser" und wirst grundlos von allen beleidigt.
> ...



Nur weil ich nicht drauf eingehe heißt dass nicht dass es nicht zur Kenntnis nehmme.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (14. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mit dem Text könnte man super Bingo spielen.



Sie haben leicht Reden, Herr Koontz.


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Sie haben leicht Reden, Herr Koontz.



Heute heiße ich Nichols, also pssst...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2013)

yo yo


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2013)

ITT: Die schlechtesten Trolle und die dümmsten Member die ihnen auch noch auf den Leim gehen.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> ITT: Die schlechtesten Trolle und die dümmsten Member die ihnen auch noch auf den Leim gehen.



Bleibt die Aussage so im Raum oder dürfen wir noch den Kontext dazu erfahren? :>


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> ITT: Die schlechtesten Trolle und die dümmsten Member die ihnen auch noch auf den Leim gehen.



Die Vermutung hatte ich auch. Deshalb habe ich mich irgendwann auch mit den Ratschlägen zurück gehalten. Dexo hat es zuletzt ein bisschen übertrieben, das war recht auffällig.


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bleibt die Aussage so im Raum oder dürfen wir noch den Kontext dazu erfahren? :>



Das bleibt so im Raum v_v


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2013)

damit wär wohl schrotti auf den leim gegangen ^^


----------



## Dexo (14. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> du verwendest immer die selben Wörter für den Reim und
> 
> "Sie wird dich vernichten meine Line" sowie "Ich punch dir eine mit meiner Line!"
> 
> sind von der Aussage nicht soooooooo verschieden.



In diesen Fall nennt man das Gegnerbezug. Mein Gegner ist verdammt gut in Punchlines und doubletime. Ich muss auf lines und doubletimes meine punchlines verbreiten. Sonst hätte ich keine Chance gegen ihn.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Juli 2013)

*wischt den Leim weg* nicht das hier jemand kleben bleibt.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> damit wär wohl schrotti auf den leim gegangen ^^



Ich werd doch wohl noch erfahren dürfen, warum er uns alle für Abschaum hält, oder?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Juli 2013)

Mich mag er nicht weil ich LoL gut finde, und Korea besser als Thailand, oder wars Vietnam, ach egal.


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2013)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich hier Leute nicht mag. (oke ausser Xidish aber der ist ya weg)


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Mich mag er nicht weil ich LoL gut finde, und Korea besser als Thailand, oder wars Vietnam, ach egal.



Ich glaube, es war Vietnam. Wenn ich mich nicht vertue, Süd-Vietnam.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Juli 2013)

Ist doch toll wie dir buffed immer wieder die Augen öffnet =)


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ist doch toll wie dir buffed immer wieder die Augen öffnet =)



Bei einigen Leuten hier möchte ich die Augen lieber schliessen .w.


----------



## Legendary (14. Juli 2013)

Ich habe da so eine Vermutung...Dexo...Baron...Sean...mhm.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2013)

dexo = baron aber nicht sean


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich habe da so eine Vermutung...Dexo...Baron...Sean...mhm.



nene so schlau isser nicht, als das er 3 unterschiedliche mails für accounts benutzt


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wake up!


----------



## Dexo (14. Juli 2013)

So der ganze doubletime den ich später gleich aufnehme:

Du kennst kein doubletime/Sie wird dich vernichten meine Line.
Sie ist vorbei deine Time\Ich punch dir eine mit meiner line.
Dein doubletime ist eine punchlose line\Mein doubletime puncht dir in die Line. Das ist doubletime!


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2013)

Lad es dann auf Youtube hoch und teil es mit uns. Ich will wissen, wie sich das fertig anhört.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pSlGk49-qLY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2013)

An die Lines musst du erstmal rankommen... 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PmlltObVOqE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dexo (14. Juli 2013)

Wieso soll ich noch irgendwas mit euch teilen? Ihr mögt mich nicht und verarscht mich nur. Wenn zeige ich es Leuten die mich mögen und sich nicht über mich lustig machen


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Wieso soll ich noch irgendwas mit euch teilen? Ihr mögt mich nicht und verarscht mich nur. Wenn zeige ich es Leuten die mich mögen und sich nicht über mich lustig machen



Ich will immernoch wissen, wie sich das Endprodukt anhört! 
Und lass dich nicht von den Leuten hier ärgern. Wir sind Neophob.


----------



## Dexo (14. Juli 2013)

Kaufs dir.


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Kaufs dir.



Obacht, es ist ein rauer Gesell zugegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2013)

Dexo schrieb:


> Kaufs dir.



Nein, nein, ich kaufe ja nicht die Katze im Sack. Einen kleinen Vorgeschmack musst du uns schon liefern.


----------



## Konov (14. Juli 2013)

Du darfst den Leuten hier im Forum keine steilvorlage geben @Dexo, sonst nehmen sie dich auseinander wie einst soviele andere.... 

Oder einfach nen dickes Fell haben, dann kanns dir auch egal sein


----------



## Alux (14. Juli 2013)

Wir sind doch ganz brav


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2013)

och leude




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (14. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> och leude
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwwwww, wie süß!


----------



## Reflox (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juli 2013)

he...he...hehe...hehehe...


----------



## Aun (14. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nijara (15. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!



Morgän 

*kaffeekanne rumreich*


----------



## Nijara (15. Juli 2013)

Und was ist mit Tee? Kakao?


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Tee? Kakao?



Gibts net, wir sind doch net die Heilsarmee! 

*nesquik aufreiß*


----------



## Nijara (15. Juli 2013)

._. Ok..


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Tee? Kakao?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Konov schrieb:


> Gibts net, wir sind doch net die Heilsarmee!
> 
> *nesquik aufreiß*


----------



## Konov (15. Juli 2013)

Geile wohnung angeschaut, hoffentlich krieg ich den zuschlag, vermieter ist grad im urlaub. Auf die mailbox gesprochen....

jetziger mieter wollte meine daten schon weiterreichen.... zum 1.8. frei... alles ziemlich knapp zeitlich aber so ne GOILE wohnung - haben will


----------



## Nijara (15. Juli 2013)

Soja-Kakao! <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2013)

Seite 1.000 inc 

Moin!


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2013)

oh stimmt ja ^^ wielang der nachstschwärmer bis seite 10.000 braucht ^^

communityvote und flash deals wieder nix bei ^^

bis jetzt nur tomb raider für 3 euro gekauft (9 euro mit tradingcards gemacht - atm wieder 2 euro gut)

was mich nervt ist fallout 1 und 2 haben nur 50% rabatt kein 75% rabatt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2013)

Für die Karten bekommt man doch nur ein paar Cent... da haste schon so viel gemacht ?


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Für die Karten bekommt man doch nur ein paar Cent... da haste schon so viel gemacht ?



er zockt ja auch den ganzen tag wie ein verrückter ^^


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2013)

ich zocke nicht ich lass die spiele einfach zuhause laufen während ich was tue 

so lass ich steam für mich arbeiten ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> er zockt ja auch den ganzen tag wie ein verrückter ^^



Na, erstartet nur alles auf ein Mal und macht dann ein Schläfchen.


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Na, erstartet nur alles auf ein Mal und macht dann ein Schläfchen.


----------



## zoizz (15. Juli 2013)

Urlaub!!
Moinsen ihrse.


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2013)

und was machste da ?

fährste weg ?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juli 2013)

Bring it on, Biatch!


----------



## win3ermute (15. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Urlaub!!



Stimmt! Montage sind toll \o/!


----------



## Kuya (15. Juli 2013)

Guten Mooorgääähn! 

Da ich Frei habe und nachher eine Party ansteht, dachte ich mir, 
ich beginne den Tag am besten mit 'nem Kaffee Crema (mit 'nem Schuss Baileys für's Aroma  ).
und Stimme mich musikalisch schonmal ein. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=no42NUpc48M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (15. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Stimmt! Montage sind toll \o/!


Exterminate!


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Juli 2013)

So, Thread wurde mal wieder etwas gesäubert.

Haltet euch an die [Regeln] und die [Netiquette].


----------



## win3ermute (15. Juli 2013)

Filthy Dagil! I have a screwdriver and holidays! And Turntables!

Edith: Puuuuh! Dachte schon, Iglo hätte meinen "UUUUUUUUUUUURLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUB!"-Schrei gelöscht wegen Provokation


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Edith: Puuuuh! Dachte schon, Iglo hätte meinen "UUUUUUUUUUUURLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUB!"-Schrei gelöscht wegen Provokation



ach mist


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Filthy Dagil! I have a screwdriver and holidays! And Turntables!
> 
> Edith: Puuuuh! Dachte schon, Iglo hätte meinen "UUUUUUUUUUUURLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUB!"-Schrei gelöscht wegen Provokation



Keine Sorge, ich bin kurz vorm hochgehen.


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2013)

1000 

(finde den fehler)


----------



## Nijara (15. Juli 2013)

Gz!^^


----------



## Saji (15. Juli 2013)

Kuya schrieb:


> und Stimme mich musikalisch schonmal ein.



Awww yisss! Asp <3

Moin an alle. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KRBi1triPCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hach ja, Nostalgie


----------



## Deanne (15. Juli 2013)

Omnomnom, ich habe gerade ein ganzes Glas Oliven gefuttert und liege faul auf der Couch. Das Leben ist schön.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2013)

Oooooooooooohhhh wen seh ich denn da <3 Deanne!


----------



## H2OTest (15. Juli 2013)

Ich bin krank


----------



## Nijara (15. Juli 2013)

Armes =(


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

nur noch weinerliche typen hier tztztz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> nur noch weinerliche typen hier tztztz



Das liegt an deiner immerguten Laune. Du saugst unsere auf. Und armes Stich lässt du einfach im Regen stehen.


----------



## Nijara (15. Juli 2013)

Der arme Stich...!


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2013)

der mafia terroist bushido landet bald ein weiteres mal auf dem index ^^





> Es ist aktuell eines der großen Themen in den Medien: Bushido und seine neue Single _Stress ohne Grund_. In dem Lied beleidigt der selbst ernannte Staatsfeind Nr. 1 unter anderem Berlins Bürgermeister Klaus Wowereit und ruft zum Mord an Grünen-Chefin Claudia Roth und dem FDP-Abgeordneten Serkan Tören auf.
> 
> Das Video wurde am vergangenen Wochenende auf Youtube gesperrt und Wowereit hat bereits eine Strafanzeige wegen Beleidigung gestellt. Zudem darf sich jetzt auch die Bundesprüfstelle mit dem neuen Bushido-Lied auseinandersetzen. Am Montag ging ein Antrag auf Indizierung bei der BPjM ein. Das hat deren Vorsitzende Elke Monssen-Engberding bestätigt.
> 
> Zwar hat die Plattenfirma einige Tage Zeit für eine Stellungnahme, aber eine Indizierung dürfte recht wahrscheinlich sein. Zumal Bushido auch kein Unbekannter bei der Bundesprüfstelle ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2013)

Lass ihn doch. Soll er ruhig. Wenn man mit anderen Dingen keine Ausmerksamkeit bekommen kann muss man halt es so machen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p4ULHggfbxk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2013)

_*STI"T"CH

*_ihr banausen


----------



## Nijara (15. Juli 2013)

Der Film war toll ! <3


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2013)

Hm, ich dachte mir schon das ein T fehlt....aber ich habe es mal so gelassen.


----------



## Nijara (15. Juli 2013)

Gut...es heißt....Sti"t"ch...^^


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2013)

jawoll. ein sieg!


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> jawoll. ein sieg!



Der aber verpufft wie ein Wassertropfen auf einem glühenden Stahl.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (15. Juli 2013)

1000!!!!! jaaaaa endlich haha lol


----------



## Aun (15. Juli 2013)

machmer eben die seite 100 auf und schaun weiter


----------



## Nijara (15. Juli 2013)




----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> 1000!!!!! jaaaaa endlich haha lol






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2013)

Ausgerechnet er musste die 1000. Seite eröffnen...


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2013)

es ist nicht mal seite 1000 ^^


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2013)

sooooo ... die chance bei der 1000 sten page dabei zu sein , wollt ich mir net nehmen lassen


----------



## Nijara (15. Juli 2013)

Orkman!!!


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Juli 2013)




----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Orkman!!!



JA !!!!!!!


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2013)

Bei mir steht Seite 1000


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juli 2013)

Aw shiet..


----------



## Nijara (15. Juli 2013)

*wartet auf den Bringdienst*


----------



## orkman (15. Juli 2013)

alle gleich ab in den nachtschwärmer


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> *wartet auf den Bringdienst*



*Fragt sich was der bringende Bringdienst der bringerwartenden Nija wohl bringen wird*


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Juli 2013)

Morgen
Dann verewige ich mich auch noch auf der Seite 1000.


----------



## Konov (16. Juli 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Nijara (16. Juli 2013)

Morfen....*mampf*


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2013)

*nijara soja kakao reich*


----------



## Nijara (16. Juli 2013)

Awww danke <3


----------



## Deanne (16. Juli 2013)

Es ist zu heiß. -___-


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Es ist zu heiß. -___-



stell ne schüssel wasser unter den schreibtisch und dann füße rein ^^ ventilator und klamotten ausziehen geht auch noch


----------



## Deanne (16. Juli 2013)

Ich habe einen USB-Ventilator an der Tastatur, sitze schon knapp bekleidet vor dem Rechner und trinke literweise Wasser. Trotzdem komme ich mit dem Wetter nicht klar. :-(

Eine Schüssel mit Wasser kann ich hier nicht hinstellen, sonst springt die Katze hinein und saut alles voll.


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2013)

hmmm, also hier sind 22°. richtig schön angenehm für sport.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pZ04Y4SUsNQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2013)

Juten Morschen!  Weiß gar nicht was Deanne mit dem Wetter hat, bei uns ist's noch angenehmen. ^^


----------



## Deanne (16. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Juten Morschen!  Weiß gar nicht was Deanne mit dem Wetter hat, bei uns ist's noch angenehmen. ^^



Mein Wohnung ist direkt in der City. Heißt: keine Bäume, kein Schatten, die Mittagssonne knallt in mein Wohnzimmer. Zum Glück habe ich eine neue Bude in Aussicht.


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mein Wohnung ist direkt in der City. Heißt: keine Bäume, kein Schatten, die Mittagssonne knallt in mein Wohnzimmer. Zum Glück habe ich eine neue Bude in Aussicht.



Okay, da kann ich mit Stadtrand und viel Grün drumherum nicht mitreden. *g* Aber wenn's dir hilft...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zumindest in ein paar Monaten. ^^"


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Okay, da kann ich mit Stadtrand und viel Grün drumherum nicht mitreden. *g* Aber wenn's dir hilft...



*hust* ^^ ich wohn keine 800 meter vom http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rotehornpark weg ^^

ok grad nochmal draussen gewesen,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scheiße in der sonne kommt man ja um.....


----------



## Deanne (16. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich müsste ich heute zum Sport, aber bei der Hitze geht gar nichts. Ich bin nachher noch mit Freunden verabredet, bis dahin werd ich mich schön mit LSF 50 einreiben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juli 2013)

Eben mit Freundin Frühstücken gewesen, neben uns ne Mutter mit ihrem c.a. 5 Jahre alten Sohn. Er tobt rum, schreit, rennt durch die Gegend und die Mutter immer nur (in nem sehr aggressiven Ton): 

" JAIME BRIAN, LASS ES SEIN! KOMM SOFORT HER! "


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2013)

spendet den armen buffed redakteuren doch ein eis oder ein ventilator damit denen der kopf nicht so raucht ^^

mir ist neu das bruce willis bei dota 2 mitspielt ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Deanne schrieb:


> Mein Wohnung ist direkt in der City. Heißt: keine Bäume, kein Schatten, die Mittagssonne knallt in mein Wohnzimmer. Zum Glück habe ich eine neue Bude in Aussicht.




also ist es bei dir teilweise auch draussen kälter als drinne


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> *hust* ^^ ich wohn keine 800 meter vom http://de.wikipedia....ki/Rotehornpark weg ^^
> 
> ok grad nochmal draussen gewesen,
> 
> ...



Ich hab erst Rote-Ohren-Park gelesen. ~.~


----------



## win3ermute (16. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Eine Schüssel mit Wasser kann ich hier nicht hinstellen, sonst springt die Katze hinein und saut alles voll.



Das ist doch nur Wasser, damit kann man schwer alles vollsauen. Wobei... Katze... Menschenfüsse... Wasser... mach mal; aber mach Videos


----------



## Kuya (16. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur Wasser, damit kann man schwer alles vollsauen. Wobei... Katze... Menschenfüsse... Wasser... mach mal; aber mach Videos



Außerdem meiden Katzen doch das Wasser-


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Juli 2013)

LEGENDÄRER Brief eines Bundeswehrrekruten an die Eltern

Liebe Mutter, lieber Vater:
Mir geht's gut. Ich hoffe euch, Annemarie, Klaus, Karl, Willi, Sigrid, Peter und Hans auch.
Sagt Karl und Willi dass beim Bund sein, jede Landarbeit um Längen schlägt. Sie sollen sich schnell verpflichten, bevor alle Plätze voll sind.

Zuerst war ich sehr unruhig weil man bis fast um 6 Uhr im Bett bleiben muss, aber nun gefällt mir das mit dem lange ausschlafen. Sagt Karl und Willi man muss nur sein Bett richten und ein paar Sachen vor dem Frühstück polieren.
Keine Tiere füttern, kein Feuer machen, kein Stall sauber machen oder Holz hacken... praktisch gar nichts. Die Männer müssen sich rasieren, aber das ist nicht so schlimm, es gibt nämlich warmes Wasser.

Das Frühstück ist ein bisschen komisch, mit jeder Menge Saft, Getreide, Eier, aber dafür fehlt völlig Kartoffeln, Schinken, Steaks und das andere normale Zeug, aber sagt Karl und Willi man kann immer neben irgendwelchen Städtern sitzen, die nur Kaffee trinken und das Essen von denen mit deinem hält dann bis zum Mittag, wenn es wieder was zu essen gibt.

Es wundert mich nicht, das die Jungs aus der Stadt nicht weit laufen können.

Wir gehen viel auf "Überlandmärsche" von denen der Hauptfeld sagt, das langes Laufen gut ist für die Abhärtung. Na ja, wenn er das glaubt, als Rekrut kann ich da nichts gegen sagen.
Ein "Überlandmarsch" ist ungefähr so weit wie bei uns zum Postamt, aber wenn wir da sind, haben die Städter wunde Füße und wir fahren alle in LKWs zurück.

Die Landschaft ist schön aber ganz flach. Der Feldwebel ist wie unser Lehrer. Er nörgelt immer. Der Hauptmann ist wie der Bürgermeister. Majore und Oberste fahren viel in Autos und gucken komisch, aber sie lassen einen völlig in Ruhe.

Das wird Karl und Willi umbringen vor Lachen:
Ich kriege Auszeichnungen für`s Schießen! Ich weiß nicht warum.
Das Schwarze ist viel größer als ein Rattenkopf und bewegt sich nichtmal und es schießt auch nicht zurück, wie die Laubrunner Brüder mit dem Luftgewehr.

Alles was du machen musst ist, dich bequem hinlegen und es treffen.
Man muss nichtmal seine eigenen Patronen machen. Sie haben sie schon fertig in Kisten.

Dann gibt's noch "Nahkampfausbildung". Du kannst mit den Städtern ringen.
Aber ich muss sehr vorsichtig sein, die gehen leicht kaputt.

Ist viel leichter als den Stier zu bändigen. Ich bin am besten darin, außer gegen den Voller Sepp, der hat genau am gleichen Tag angefangen wie ich, aber ich hab nur einmal gegen ihn gewonnen.
Das wird daran liegen das ich nur 1,70 mit meinen 65 Kilos bin und er mit seinen 2 Metern und 120 Kilos ist halt schwieriger.

Vergesst nicht Karl und Willi schnell Bescheid zu sagen bevor andere mitkriegen wie das hier läuft und uns die Bude einrennen.

Alles Liebe,

Eure Tochter Maria


----------



## Deanne (16. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur Wasser, damit kann man schwer alles vollsauen. Wobei... Katze... Menschenfüsse... Wasser... mach mal; aber mach Videos



Das stimmt schon, aber ich wohne hier nicht mehr lange und will vorher nicht noch den Laminat ruinieren. Der ist in meiner Wohnung eh anfällig, weil der Eigentümer unsauber gearbeitet hat. Zudem sind unter meinem Schreibtisch einige Kabel. Hitzschlag UND Stromschlag muss nicht sein. 

Und was Katzen und die Scheu vor Wasser betrifft: 

Ich würde mir keine Sorgen machen, wenn meine Katze Wasser meiden würde. Aber im Gegenteil: sie badet in der Spüle, hält ihren Kopf unter den Wasserhahn und manchmal muss ich ihr etwas Wasser in die Dusche lassen, damit sie sich reinlegen kann.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Juli 2013)

> Alles Liebe,
> 
> Eure Tochter Maria



Haha, sehr geil. ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (16. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber ich wohne hier nicht mehr lange und will vorher nicht noch den Laminat ruinieren. Der ist in meiner Wohnung eh anfällig, weil der Eigentümer unsauber gearbeitet hat. Zudem sind unter meinem Schreibtisch einige Kabel. Hitzschlag UND Stromschlag muss nicht sein.



Ach was, ohne Risiko keinen Spaß . 



> Ich würde mir keine Sorgen machen, wenn meine Katze Wasser meiden würde. Aber im Gegenteil: sie badet in der Spüle, hält ihren Kopf unter den Wasserhahn und manchmal muss ich ihr etwas Wasser in die Dusche lassen, damit sie sich reinlegen kann.



Was ein unnormales Viech - aber das sind sie ja alle! Dann schön die Zehen bewegen, die Kamera draufhalten und das dann entstehende Chaos für die Nachwelt festhalten!


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2013)

vieleicht kann dir wintermute helfen das sie dir die wäsche wäscht ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (16. Juli 2013)

http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/hattingen/spielsucht-wird-immer-groesser-id8186440.html#comments

Nicht mehr als 12 Stunden die Woche, sonst seid ihr süchtig. Und wehe, ihr ziehts Rollo runter.


----------



## Saji (16. Juli 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> http://www.derwesten...0.html#comments
> 
> Nicht mehr als 12 Stunden die Woche, sonst seid ihr süchtig. Und wehe, ihr ziehts Rollo runter.



Demnach sind 2 Stunden Spielen pro Tag schädlich als vier Stunden deutsches Privatfernsehen am Tag. Eine sensationelle Studie die alles über den Haufen wirft was wir bisher annahmen zu wissen.


----------



## Deanne (16. Juli 2013)

Immer diese Studien. Wenn es nach denen ginge, wäre ich mittlerweile entweder an Mangelerscheinungen gestorben oder in psychologischer Behandlung.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juli 2013)

Soll ich schonmal das Sofa und ein paar Infusionen richten?


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r7yOD_2gA_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (16. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Soll ich schonmal das Sofa und ein paar Infusionen richten?



Raucher? Gamer? Dann bist du seriösen Studien zufolge auch entweder tot oder ein Fall für die Couch.


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Raucher? Gamer?



pack noch ein bier dazu und du hast ne beschreibung von mir


----------



## win3ermute (16. Juli 2013)

Bei meinen verqueren Hobbies sehen mich die Leute nach den Studien eher so, wie ich mich normalerweise Montags morgens fühle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juli 2013)

Scheiße dann bin ich ja hochgradig süchtig!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> ein Fall für die Couch.


Tja, ich zock zwar sehr sehr viel aber das ist nicht dadurch verursacht. So ein reines Beispiel


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DOQsYk8cbnE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen, habe mal ne Skyrim-Frage.


Kann man irgendwie Namensplaketten für Items und Gegner verwenden? Mein Cursor läuft immer nur mit Glück über irgendwelche Items, mir fehlt da irgendwie ne Einblendungsmöglichkeit, bin ein tierischer Blindfisch.


----------



## Deanne (17. Juli 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, habe mal ne Skyrim-Frage.
> 
> 
> Kann man irgendwie Namensplaketten für Items und Gegner verwenden? Mein Cursor läuft immer nur mit Glück über irgendwelche Items, mir fehlt da irgendwie ne Einblendungsmöglichkeit, bin ein tierischer Blindfisch.



Wie wäre es damit?

Das ist zwar keine Namensplakette, aber zumindest Items sollte man so einfacher finden können.

Edit: Ich empfinde es als sehr sexistisch, dass mir als Frau im Forum Werbung für Waschmittel präsentiert wird!!!!


----------



## Manowar (17. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Edit: Ich empfinde es als sehr sexistisch, dass mir als Frau im Forum Werbung für Waschmittel präsentiert wird!!!!



Ich nicht!!!
*duck


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es als sehr sexistisch, dass mir als Frau im Forum Werbung für Waschmittel präsentiert wird!!!!



Ich auch! Da sieht man mal wieder, dass Frauen bevorzugt werden! Ich will auch saubere Wäsche!


----------



## Deanne (17. Juli 2013)

Für die Herren dann bitte Werbung für Alpecin.


----------



## Manowar (17. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Für die Herren dann bitte Werbung für Alpecin.



Als ob das helfen würde 
Ich wünschte eher, es gäbe ein Mittel, dass ich mich nicht immer rasieren muss.


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Als ob das helfen würde
> Ich wünschte eher, es gäbe ein Mittel, dass ich mich nicht immer rasieren muss.




Gibt es doch, ganz viele sogar.

Brücken, Häuser, Steine, Seile ... ist halt nur alles irgendwie schmerzhaft und hat einige ungünstige Nachteile :-)


----------



## Nijara (17. Juli 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## Konov (17. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Morgen!



huhuhuuhh


----------



## Wynn (17. Juli 2013)

moin *reicht nijara den kakao*


deanne ich habe auch die meister propper/ariel/somat/persil werbung ^^

ich habe sogar werbung für syoss glanz haarfarbe mittel womit ich nix anfangen kann ^^

oder wär dir die pampers werbung lieber ? ^^

Was am schlimmsten ist die telekom werbung - drecksverein da bin ich froh das ich von den weg bin


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Juli 2013)

Meine Werbung hier ist gerade sehr auf mich zurechtgeschnitten. Wochenlang mit einem Kauf eines Oberbetts Stress gehabt (samt dem Gang zum Anwalt), jetzt ist die Sache geklärt und oben ploppt Werbung für Oberbetten auf.

Tja, vielleicht ist es bei euch genauso? Nah? Waschmittel gegoogelt? ZDF-Frauen-WM-Spot?


----------



## Nijara (17. Juli 2013)

*hat keine Werbung*


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2013)




----------



## Doofkatze (17. Juli 2013)

Kaum ist ZAM da, schon sinds neue Computer! Unglaublich!


----------



## Keashaa (17. Juli 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Kaum ist ZAM da, schon sinds neue Computer! Unglaublich!



Solange dir ZAM keine Werbung für neue Frauen auf den Rechner zaubert, passts doch


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Solange dir ZAM keine Werbung für neue Frauen auf den Rechner zaubert, passts doch



Die Werbung würde ich behalten.


----------



## Keashaa (17. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Werbung würde ich behalten.



Just for ZAM...

Frauen zum Kuscheln und Lieb haben


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Just for ZAM...
> 
> Frauen zum Kuscheln und Lieb haben



Albern


----------



## Deanne (17. Juli 2013)

Argh, ich kann keine Bilder einfügen, was ist da los?


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2013)

Deanne, die Whitelist hat wieder zugeschlagen


----------



## Aun (17. Juli 2013)

ihr und eure werbung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juli 2013)

http://www.giga.de/extra/netzkultur/news/bye-bye-netzneutralitat-eu-kommission-gibt-die-gleichbehandlung-von-daten-auf/

Auwaia, diese Telekom ...


----------



## Wynn (17. Juli 2013)

#Neuland


----------



## win3ermute (17. Juli 2013)

Sharknado!


----------



## Deanne (17. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Deanne, die Whitelist hat wieder zugeschlagen



Oh man, das ist mir neu. Dann werde ich wohl alles erst mal bei Tinypic hochladen müssen.


----------



## ZAM (17. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Sharknado!



Darauf haben wir (regelmäßige Trashfilm-schau-Gruppe) über 1 Jahr gewartet - jetzt ist er raus und scheint "Mode" zu sein. Zumindest gibt es dauernd FB-Postings mit "Was ist das?", "Lol", "Schaut mal" -  Dadurch hab ich zumindest keine Lust mehr den zu sehen. Trend stinkt ... *g* Und ja, tatsächlich ist das kein "Überraschungsfilm von dem vorher keiner wusste" - nur "Mainstream" wusste nichts davon


----------



## win3ermute (17. Juli 2013)

Lohnt sich aber, ZAM. Der ist so unterirdisch gut, daß er rockt wie sonstwas. Nach dem lahmen "Atlantic Rim" wieder ein tolles Asylum-Filmchen. Aber Du kannst natürlich auf "Shark Avalanche" warten - Haie im Gebirge! "Ich sag' euch - da ist etwas unter dem Schnee!" 

Btw.: "Pacific Rim" saugt! Größte Enttäuschung in Sachen Film dieses Jahr....


----------



## Wynn (17. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Lohnt sich aber, ZAM. Der ist so unterirdisch gut, daß er rockt wie sonstwas.



warte erstmal ab bis der film hier mal erscheint ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






win3ermute schrieb:


> Aber Du kannst natürlich auf "Shark Avalanche" warten - Haie im Gebirge! "Ich sag' euch - da ist etwas unter dem Schnee!"






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (17. Juli 2013)

Was wir brauchen sind Nazi-Sharks in Space!

Edit: "Sharkalanche"! YES! Tara Reid scheint einen "Höhepunkt" in ihrer Karriere erreicht zu haben, hm?


----------



## Wynn (17. Juli 2013)

in space nicht aber es wird denächst nazi dinosaurier produziert - Iron Sky 2 the coming race wo sie nazi dinos produzieren ^^


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh man, das ist mir neu. Dann werde ich wohl alles erst mal bei Tinypic hochladen müssen.



Die ist auch "relativ" neu - grade mal so 4 Monate


----------



## Deanne (17. Juli 2013)

Essen! Nomnomnom! Essen!


----------



## Wynn (17. Juli 2013)

guten appetit 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (17. Juli 2013)

Ich frage mich eh, wer 12 EUR ausgibt, nur um dann wie eine Leuchtboje auszusehen.


----------



## Derulu (17. Juli 2013)

Alleine der Name und dann die Tatsache, dass erst 2 Level "gemacht" wurden, lassen erstmal auf einen Troll schließen


----------



## win3ermute (17. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Essen! Nomnomnom! Essen!



Sieht das ungefähr so aus?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (17. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Sieht das ungefähr so aus?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weniger Milch und etwas eleganter, da mit Stäbchen. Wobei ich auch mit denen schlingen kann.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. Juli 2013)

Tagchen! Grad Bioshock Infinite durchgespielt. Es ist einfach nur der Wahnsinn. Bestes Spiel was ich je gespielt habe (Storytechnisch und die Umsetzung)


----------



## Wynn (18. Juli 2013)

@wintermute





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=y48HGKeHS_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (18. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> @wintermute



No surprise. 
Ich vermute immer noch, dass es eine Anspielung auf "Der weiße Hai" ist *g*


----------



## Konov (18. Juli 2013)

Morgön an diesem hitzigen sommertag


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Juli 2013)

Fernsehen! Fernsehen! Ich sorge mich, Fernsehen! Denn höre:
Wohin sind die Tage, da du, Fernsehen, noch das Gebot zur Bildung spürtest?
Das neben vielen andere, der Holzamer-Karl und der Grimme-Adolf einst vom Berg der Lärche herab sangen.
Wohin?
Wohin, Fernsehen, sind die Tage, da du jene Gebote noch befolgtest, wie etwa dieses, das da heißt. "Du sollst nicht träufeln das Gift der Ruhmsucht in die Ohren junger Menschen, auf dass sie nicht der Blödigkeit anheim fallen und sich willfährig als wie Milchvieh einsperren lassen in große Kisten, in der steindummen Hoffnung brunstbanales Leben gewinne allein dadurch, dass es gefilmt werde an Format.
Oder:
Du sollst nicht blenden die Kinder, Fernsehen, mit der irrigen Aussicht es sei möglich durch das Trällern dümmlicher Lieder Reichtum anzuhäufen und die sich dieserhalb vor einem Zeloten, der bewiesen hat, dass zwischen Erbrochenem und Musik kein Unterschied bestehen muss singend zum Makaken machen!
Du sollst nicht blenden die Kinder, Fernsehen, und sie verleiten Klum-dumm über Stege zu stöckeln in Kleidern, die niemand braucht, um damit dem Käfer gleich zu werden, der wohl das Gefühl hat viel bewegt zu haben, allerdings nicht weiß, dass es Scheiße war, was er da rollte.
Wohin die Tage, Fernsehen, da dein ganzes Wirken darauf gerichtet schien, dass die Musik der polychromen Weltbeschreibung unsere Köpfe zephyrgleich durchwehe und der Mensch gebildet werde und Befriedigung, wie auch Zerstreuung finde im Lernen und im Schauen, also wies geweissagt ist seit altersher. Wohin?
Und um Mitternacht war Schluss. Ruhe. Stille. Samtige, sanfte Schwärze. Wohin, gottverdammt, sind diese Tage, Fernsehen???
Verweht auf immer, rettungslos verloren im Gebrumm. Weißes Rauschen ist Programm und das auch noch in Farbe.
Verweht die Tage, da der Zoodirektor (TSchimnik?) oder gar Heinz Sielmann näselnd, mit polypverstopftem Atemgang die Tierwelt uns erklärten und bewiesen, dass nicht allein die Serengeti unseres Schutzes wohl bedarf, sondern auch die Gest, der Harz, die Alpen.
Verweht die Tage, da Horst Stern das Lied der Arachniden sang und so Millionen heilte von der Angst vor Spinnen, allein durchs Wissen über sie und er laut vom Wundersamen sprach, das da selbst im Kleinsten noch so mannigfaltig wohnt.
Verweht die Tage, da Heinz Haber nur einen dicken Edding brauchte, um die Schwerkraft zu erklären. Ganz ohne animiertes stroboskobes Trickgedröhn. Und wir haben's auch verstanden!
Verweht die Tage, da du Fernsehen, Schach gezeigt! Schach! Mit Helmut Pfleger! In schwarz-weiß! 
Verweht die Tage, Fernsehen, da du Inhalte bot'st, bis heut nichts als Hülle, äuß're Form, oder, wie du das gerne nennst: "Format".
Das aber Fernsehen ist ein Irrtum: Gerade Format ist's, das so deutlich wir vermissen.
Neben Reportagen und Gesprächen... Gesprächen! Von Leuten, die was wissen und das and're gerne hören lassen zu beiderseitigem Gewinn. Kein blassiertes Talkgebrumm von Politikdarstellern, die Scham-, wie kostenlos Parteienwerbung treiben! Nein, das Gespräch vermissen wir. Allein der Sache dienend und in hölzern-höfischer Manier. Mit einem Gläschen Müller-Thurgau. Oder vier.
Und das kleine Fernsehspiel vermissen wir. Den Rockpalast, die kleinen Strolche. "Turnikuti, turnikuta, der Zebulon - ist nicht mehr da!"
Das vielleicht hausbacken und harmlose, aber eben auch  ehrliche und substanzielle, das Fernsehen vermissen wir sehr und schmerzlich. 
Und den, der einst das Kochen aus den Serail der kulturellen Technik in die Peepshowbox der Unterhaltung zwang und es nun Artistik nennt, die man auf Bühnen zeigt, statt Theater, Tanz oder Musik, der soll herabgebracht werden in den ersten Kreis der Hölle und dann in Guterbutter bei ein wenig Salbei kross gebraten werden, von allen Seiten. Und dann soll er bei mittlerer Hitze noch ein wenig ruhen, auf dass seine Fasern sich entspannen und kein kostbar Saft ins Freie trete. Und dann soll er geschnitten werden in feine Scheiben und artig angerichtet und serviert werden und dann soll er vertilgt werden mit Stumpf und Stiel. Und dann ist vielleicht endlich Ruhe. Und es hat sich ausgekocht! Und aus dem Event wird wieder eine Mahlzeit. Und in den Redaktionen wird man sich besinnen auf die eigentliche Arbeit, auf Inhalte nämlich und nicht auf Rezepte!
Denn siehe, Fernsehen: In Zeiten, wo wir alle Geiseln sind der Geldverleiher, wo Teppichschmuggler an den Hebeln sitzen und nicht die, die ihn einst geknüpft. In solchen Zeiten, Fernsehen, brauchen wir jede Minute deiner Zeit, dass wir die Angst verlieren vor dem Apparat durchs Wissen über ihn. Wie einstmals bei den Spinnen. Und nur noch an den Justizpalästen soll geschrieben stehen in goldenen Lettern: "Alle Gerichte auch zum Mitnehmen."
Denn siehe und höre, denn das ist geweissagt: Lanz soll gebrochen werden und Lichter soll ausgehen und es soll kein gelafer mehr sein allenthalben!
Und für dich, Fernsehen, soll gelten jetzt und immerdar: Wissen ist Macht. Aber Kochen ist Mist! Nie mehr gewäsch, mehr Zeit für Lesch!
Und wenn nicht, dann wirst gänzlich abgeschaltet, du! Eingestampft und granuliert. und wir spielen wieder Karten. Oder Puzzle. Oder einfach an uns rum. Geht auch. 
Amen!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe Borderlands 2 kommt mal beim SSS.
Das Problem ist ja, das ich ein Konsolenmensch bin und mir der komplette SSS eig. nichts bringt, aber es ist teilweise so brutal günstig.___.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juli 2013)

lol war das nicht schon da?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung, hab den Anfang verpennt.
Aber TWD ist auch schon das 436843860457 Mal drinne,also geb ich die Hoffnung mal nicht auf!:c


----------



## win3ermute (18. Juli 2013)

Luschen! Kaum ist SSS, werden sie alle schwach und zu Konsumsklaven! Da muß man hart bleiben und ab und zu mal kalt duschen gehen, wenn der Drang der Geldausgabe zu stark wird!

Gut, ich komme seit Tagen kaum aus der kalten Dusche raus und meine Haut beginnt sich langsam aufzulösen, aber ein bisserl Schwund ist ja immer...


----------



## Aun (18. Juli 2013)

borderlands steht immer noch bei 33% mit 20,09 €. ich bezweifle, dass es günstiger wird


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juli 2013)

borderlands gabs schon ein paar mal für 10 eus lol

fhgalfjaif


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> borderlands steht immer noch bei 33% mit 20,09 €. ich bezweifle, dass es günstiger wird


Ja hab ich gesehen, aber da hol ichs mir doch lieber für 15 für die Playsi oder Brüllbox.


----------



## Wynn (18. Juli 2013)

vieleicht kommt borderlands 2 am ende des sale nochmal als best off fürn 10 wieder


----------



## Nijara (18. Juli 2013)

Om nom nom Erdbeereis!


----------



## Aun (18. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> borderlands gabs schon ein paar mal für 10 eus lol
> 
> fhgalfjaif



wir reden immer noch von teil 2....... un den gabs noch nie für unter 10


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wir reden immer noch von teil 2....... un den gabs noch nie für unter 10



ahahaha natürlich rede ich von 2 und den gabs in den letzten tagen ein paar mal für 10 euro und ein paar cents, sei ruhig wenn du keine ahnung hast


----------



## Nijara (18. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> ahahaha natürlich rede ich von 2 und den gabs in den letzten tagen ein paar mal für 10 euro und ein paar cents, sei ruhig wenn du keine ahnung hast



Und du in einem anderem Ton.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Juli 2013)

Ich weiss nicht ob Fernsehen damals so viel besser war.
Aber heute kannst du tatsächlich 99% des gesendeten vergessen.


----------



## Maladin (18. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> vieleicht kommt borderlands 2 am ende des sale nochmal als best off fürn 10 wieder



Dafür muss ich es aber vorher zum Vollpreis gekauft haben. Das ist das Gesetz des Summersales.


----------



## Derulu (18. Juli 2013)

Lasst den aggressiven Ton bitte hier raus

Danke


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juli 2013)

Nijara schrieb:


> Und du in einem anderem Ton.



und du hast damit garnichts zu tun


----------



## Maladin (18. Juli 2013)

Frieden, Liebe, Guten Morgen bitte!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juli 2013)

Maladin schrieb:


> Frieden, Liebe, Guten Morgen bitte!


----------



## ZAM (18. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> ahahaha natürlich rede ich von 2 und den gabs in den letzten tagen ein paar mal für 10 euro und ein paar cents



Damit hast du durchaus recht, es gab BL2 teilweise für 10,19€



> , sei ruhig wenn du keine ahnung hast



Persönlich zu werden würde ich hier aber abraten.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juli 2013)

ja ich bin jetzt lieb


----------



## ZAM (18. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> ja ich bin *jetzt* lieb





Das würde ich gern auf "permanent" erweitern.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das würde ich gern auf "permanent" erweitern.



oh ja auf jeden fall


----------



## Nijara (18. Juli 2013)

Zamperator!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Juli 2013)

Würde den ja rauswerfen, bin dir zwardankbar für den Hinweis, aber du wirst recht häufig ausfallend, muss nicht sein.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Würde den ja rauswerfen, bin dir zwardankbar für den Hinweis, aber du wirst recht häufig ausfallend, muss nicht sein.



jajajaja, bring die leute hier nicht auf ideen, ich bin jetzt (permanent) nett, also lass es auf sich beruhen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Juli 2013)

Na dann, wäre ja mal was. :>


----------



## Nijara (18. Juli 2013)

*hängt sich jetzt in den Telefonsupport von SWTOR*


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Na dann, wäre ja mal was. :>



und wie gehts dir so? ist bei dir auch so schönes wetter?


----------



## Wynn (18. Juli 2013)

wenn du dir borderlands 2 auf die wunschliste packst und dein steam account mit handy verknüpfen tuest kriegste eine nachricht von steam wenn ein spiel im angebot ist


----------



## win3ermute (18. Juli 2013)

Ich wollte dieses Jahr nicht über "Wärme" meggern, nachdem der Winter und der Herbst gefühlte zwei Jahre angehalten hat - aber Wohnung aufräumen bei den Temperaturen ist Mist! Naja, Urlaub, da kann ich mir auch Zeit lassen...


----------



## Wynn (18. Juli 2013)

wintermute 1 bis 2 seiten zurück - geisterhaie


----------



## win3ermute (18. Juli 2013)

Schon gesehen; war mir bereits bekannt. Aber immer wieder schön zu sehen . Diese Filmfirmen sollten mal einen Wettbewerb ausrufen: Wer die bescheuertste Shark-Idee hat, gewinnt und dessen Story wird verfilmt.

Ach was! Ich bewerbe mich jetzt bei "The Asylum"; dann sammeln wir die beknacktesten Einfälle und ca. 1 Monat später haben wir das dann als Film


----------



## Aun (18. Juli 2013)

SHARKTOPUS!!!!


----------



## Derulu (18. Juli 2013)

Sharkano


----------



## Nijara (18. Juli 2013)

Die Musik kaut einem echt das Ohr ab im Telefonsupport...


----------



## win3ermute (18. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> SHARKTOPUS!!!!



Drei Jahre zu spät:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U87zVkIXNI0[/youtube]

Und auf "Sharkano" sind wir auch direkt nach "Sharknado" gekommen  . Fehlt noch "Sharkquake". Und "Soylent Shark"...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Juli 2013)

sharknado!


----------



## Derulu (18. Juli 2013)

SharkMCA?- vll. etwqas holprig

Sharkocalypse?


----------



## win3ermute (18. Juli 2013)

"Sharkocalypse Now!" In 3D und Smell-O-Rama!

Verdammt, ich wollte aufräumen... Fuck you, Buffed! And fuck you, Facebook! Ich komm' zu nix...


----------



## Wynn (18. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





win3ermute schrieb:


> "Sharkocalypse Now!" In 3D und Smell-O-Rama!




wo jeder einer einen eimer mit fischköpfen unterm kinositz bekommt für den shark genuss ^^


----------



## win3ermute (18. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wo jeder einer einen eimer mit fischköpfen unterm kinositz bekommt für den shark genuss ^^



Smell-O-Vision und AromaRama gab es schon - mir schwebt da eher ein "Surround-Smell-System" vor


----------



## Wynn (18. Juli 2013)

ein helm wo 4 verschiedene fische sich im kreis um deinen kopf drehen ?


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja O_o


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FviLQ-PJTb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sehr sehr geil!


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast das Internetz kaputt gemacht! Und das Jahr auch!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Du hast das Internetz kaputt gemacht! Und das Jahr auch!



Ich ruf schon bei Vaderfone an und frag nach was das soll xD Interessant wie ich mit einer 384kbit/s Leitung 53,7 GB runtergeladen haben soll. (Die 179%)


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2013)

Habs mal ausgerechnet. Um die 53,7 GB herunterladen zu können bei der Geschwindigkeit bräuchte ich 13,577 Tage xD

So, heraus kommt das es nur eine Umstellung des Volumenzyklusses ist. Zudem habe ich noch gefragt wie das mit meinem Vertrag wäre, da Neukunden für mein LTE was ich habe nur 39,99 Euro DAUERHAFT zahlen (Also net so iwie 3 Monate) und ich als quasi Altkunde muss 69,99 Euro im Monat blechen. SIe meinte man könne da nix machen blah blah blah. Unverschämt.


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Habs mal ausgerechnet. Um die 53,7 GB herunterladen zu können bei der Geschwindigkeit bräuchte ich 13,577 Tage xD
> 
> So, heraus kommt das es nur eine Umstellung des Volumenzyklusses ist. Zudem habe ich noch gefragt wie das mit meinem Vertrag wäre, da Neukunden für mein LTE was ich habe nur 39,99 Euro DAUERHAFT zahlen (Also net so iwie 3 Monate) und ich als quasi Altkunde muss 69,99 Euro im Monat blechen. SIe meinte man könne da nix machen blah blah blah. Unverschämt.



Haha, klar. "Kann man nix machen" heißt eher "Ich will da gerade nichts machen". Hilft nur Vertrag kündigen und wo anders neu machen, sofern möglich.

Ich finde es auch eine Unverschämtheit mitten im Abrechnungszeitraum den Zyklus zu ändern und den Kunden aus heiterem Himmel heraus die Leitung zu drosseln. Haben dir quasi dein noch nicht verbrauchtes Highspeed-Volumen unterschlagen.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Haha, klar. "Kann man nix machen" heißt eher "Ich will da gerade nichts machen". Hilft nur Vertrag kündigen und wo anders neu machen, sofern möglich.
> 
> Ich finde es auch eine Unverschämtheit mitten im Abrechnungszeitraum den Zyklus zu ändern und den Kunden aus heiterem Himmel heraus die Leitung zu drosseln. Haben dir quasi dein noch nicht verbrauchtes Highspeed-Volumen unterschlagen.



Ich geh in nen Vodafone Shop und plauder da nochmal mit denen. Da gehts nicht so leicht mit dem Abwimmeln.


----------



## Saji (18. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich geh in nen Vodafone Shop und plauder da nochmal mit denen. Da gehts nicht so leicht mit dem Abwimmeln.



Auch wieder wahr! Ich wünsch dir dafür schon mal viel Erfolg.


----------



## Nijara (18. Juli 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (18. Juli 2013)

Wah, gleich zwei Paladine! D:


----------



## zoizz (18. Juli 2013)

Das sind 2 Kreuz-Könige, die beiden spielen Doppelkopf ^^


----------



## Wynn (18. Juli 2013)




----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juli 2013)

Ich bin auch bei Vaderfone, die leisten sich teils Dinge... :/ Den beschissenen Empfang in manchen Regionen mal ausgeschlossen.
"Ja ihr Iphone5 hat Lte, laut Vertrag habe ich auch Lte, aber benutzen ist nicht" 
Naja gabs eh umsonst, also halb so schlimm.

Besonders geil ist es, wenn du was reparieren lassen musst, JEDER wirklich JEDER sagt was anderes.
Aber bisher waren sie (jedenfalls bei mir) recht kulant und es gab bei Problemen Entschädigungen.
Das Argument "Tja dann geh ich halt zur Telekom" zieht unheimlich.

Btw, motzt die in den Callcentern nicht an, die Armen können ja auch nix für. Kenn genug die sie anbrüllen. 
Eins muss ich Ihnen zu Gute halten, im Gegensatz zur  Telekom legen sie nicht einfach auf, wenn sie nich weiter wissen. x:

Könnte den ganzen Tag über Vaderfone schimpfen, ich bin lieber mal ruhig.^^


----------



## Nijara (19. Juli 2013)

*ist mir Base super zufrieden*

Guten Morgen!


----------



## ZAM (19. Juli 2013)




----------



## Wynn (19. Juli 2013)

sozial atm ist borderlands im flashdeal fürn 10,21€

und moin *nijara kakao reich*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> sozial atm ist borderlands im flashdeal fürn 10,21€
> 
> und moin *nijara kakao reich*



Hab es mir heute Nacht um 3? instant gekauft!
Aber danke.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Tag.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2013)

Morgen..


----------



## eMJay (19. Juli 2013)

... ist Samstag


----------



## ZAM (19. Juli 2013)

eMJay schrieb:


> ... ist Samstag



Zamstag


----------



## eMJay (19. Juli 2013)

Entschuldigung.... 
natürlich Zamstag....

war ein böser Tippfehler


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zXDo4dL7SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Zamstag



Sonnabend du Amateur


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Sonnabend du Amateur



Zamabend?


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2013)

hier werden keine götzen angebetet!


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> hier werden keine götzen angebetet!



Ich darf mich noch immer so viel anbeten wie ich will!


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Shayanaaaah! Shayanaaaaah! *anbet*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Shayanaaaah! Shayanaaaaah! *anbet*



http://www.shaya.de/

 Auf shaya.de bieten wir Euren Kindern kleine Geschichten und Spiele zum Spaß haben, Lernen und Mitmachen. 

  Unsere Idee war es, ein Unterhaltungsangebot im Internet zu schaffen, das Kindern von 4 bis ca. 10 Jahren altersgerechte Geschichten erzählt, die unterhalten, ohne inhaltlich oder emotional zu überfordern.


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> http://www.shaya.de/
> 
> Auf shaya.de bieten wir Euren Kindern kleine Geschichten und Spiele zum Spaß haben, Lernen und Mitmachen.
> 
> Unsere Idee war es, ein Unterhaltungsangebot im Internet zu schaffen, das Kindern von 4 bis ca. 10 Jahren altersgerechte Geschichten erzählt, die unterhalten, ohne inhaltlich oder emotional zu überfordern.



Ich kannte mal in WoW eine Nachtelfe die Shaya hieß.   Die war aber alles andere als altersgerecht für Kinder.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich kannte mal in WoW eine Nachtelfe die Shaya hieß.  Die war aber alles andere als altersgerecht für Kinder.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tell us more.


----------



## Saji (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell us more.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Saj pls.


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *
> 
> *
> Saj pls.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ja los sag mit erotischer stimme bitte zu ihm


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

(Niederer Post über Opium des Volkes)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juli 2013)

No Religion plx. 

Es wird nur wieder in Verwarnungen und Gifs enden in denen du Sonnensymbole siehst.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Warte... ist das in dem V-Ausschnitt ein böses Sonnensymbol? *Nase gegen den Bildschirm drückt* (Achtung, Sarkasmus!)

A propos Sonnensymbole. Das hier ist mir mal an den Gittern der Torminbrücke in meiner Stadt aufgefallen 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich glaube ich bin ein wenig zu genau. Aber ärgert mich nicht.


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Warte... ist das in dem V-Ausschnitt ein böses Sonnensymbol? *Nase gegen den Bildschirm drückt* (Achtung, Sarkasmus!)






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





sry, aber du hast ne reaktion wie der letzte typ vom randland.......

gerade wir deutschen leben von sarkasmus und ironie.....die hat dich wohl nicht erwischt


----------



## zoizz (19. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Warte... ist das in dem V-Ausschnitt ein böses Sonnensymbol? *Nase gegen den Bildschirm drückt* (Achtung, Sarkasmus!)
> 
> A propos Sonnensymbole. Das hier ist mir mal an den Gittern der Torminbrücke in meiner Stadt aufgefallen
> *
> ...



Sean, du sollst doch nicht immer das Alteisen klauen!
Und was, wenn jetzt ein unschuldiger Passant in das ..... KREUZ fällt?


----------



## Aun (19. Juli 2013)

seqan verdient sein geld eben mit alteisenklau ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (19. Juli 2013)

Richtig. Besonders mit Kupfer, deshalb bin ich auch immer gern an Bahnstrecken unterwegs.


----------



## zoizz (20. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









*gähn*


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Ich wurde gerade von einem Brunch ausgeladen. Grund: Sojamilch für meine Cornflakes kostet pro Paket 99 Cent und das war der Gastgeberin zu teuer.


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich wurde gerade von einem Brunch ausgeladen. Grund: Sojamilch für meine Cornflakes kostet pro Paket 99 Cent und das war der Gastgeberin zu teuer.



Scheint ja ne gute Freundin zu sein 

oder nur ne flüchtige bekannte?

Naja das ganze Biokram/Veganerernährung ist halt teuer bzw. nicht billig im Regelfall. 
Aber wegen 99 Cent gleich ne Person auszuladen ist wie ein Schlag in die Fresse


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Scheint ja ne gute Freundin zu sein
> 
> oder nur ne flüchtige bekannte?
> 
> ...



Zum Glück nur eine Bekannte.

Sojamilch gibt es teilweise schon für 79 Cent bei Aldi und bei Netto. Mehr hätte sie für mich nicht besorgen müssen, Obst und Cornflakes sind da. 
Für einen Bekannten wird massenweise teures Eiweiß-Brot gekauft, weil er momentan auf dem Fitness-Trip ist und eine Nachbarin kriegt koschere Wurst. 
Aber mir wird gesagt, dass die Sojamilch nun nicht mehr im Budget seie und ich deshalb nicht kommen könne.

Dabei habe ich schon einen Kuchen gebacken. :-(


----------



## Derulu (20. Juli 2013)

Kuchen? Wo? Hier ist noch Platz^^

Hm...also 99 Cent sind nicht mehr im Budget...ganz schön straff kalkuliert - hätte man dann auch nur genau abgezähltes Essen bekommen? "20 Cornflakes, und kein Flake mehr"


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Kuchen? Wo? Hier ist noch Platz^^
> 
> Hm...also 99 Cent sind nicht mehr im Budget...ganz schön straff kalkuliert - hätte man dann auch nur genau abgezähltes Essen bekommen? "20 Cornflakes, und kein Flake mehr"



Am schlimmsten finde ich, dass ich direkt ausgeladen wurde. Es hätte sich doch sicher noch eine Lösung gefunden, ich hätte mir die Sojamilch auch selbst besorgt.

Übrigens handelt es sich um einen "Oreo Mud Pie". Extrem schokoladig und mit Liebe gebacken.


----------



## Derulu (20. Juli 2013)

Klingt, so schlimm es sich anhört, eigentlich danach, als hätte man mit der Sojamilch nur einen Vorwand gesucht


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten finde ich, dass ich direkt ausgeladen wurde. Es hätte sich doch sicher noch eine Lösung gefunden, ich hätte mir die Sojamilch auch selbst besorgt.
> 
> Übrigens handelt es sich um einen "Oreo Mud Pie". Extrem schokoladig und mit Liebe gebacken.




Ich muss Derulu zustimmen, wirkt alles mehr wie ein Vorwand... als hätte sie es von vornherein nicht gern gehabt wenn du gekommen wärst.
Wenn man nicht völlig verblödet ist, findet man doch ne andere Lösung, im zweifel bringste deine Milch halt selbst mit.... aber gleich ausladen?

Das riecht geradezu nach Feindschaft


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Klingt, so schlimm es sich anhört, eigentlich danach, als hätte man mit der Sojamilch nur einen Vorwand gesucht



Ne, ne, die besagte Dame ist wirklich so. Die lädt auch einen befreundeten Nuss-Allergiker nicht zu Parties ein, weil sie nicht will, dass er etwas falsches isst und dann in ihrer Wohnung "verreckt".


----------



## Derulu (20. Juli 2013)

Seltsames Verhalten


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Naja, es soll mir egal sein. Sie hatte von allen Gästen eine "Spende" für ihre Mühen erbeten, das Geld investiere ich jetzt in mein eigenes Frühstück.


----------



## Alux (20. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte noch kein Frühstück, kann ich vorbeischauen?


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch kein Frühstück, kann ich vorbeischauen?



Du müsstest dir aber die Couch mit meiner "Nachbarin" teilen. Die kommt gleich rüber und stellt ihre behaarten Beine zur Schau. ^^


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Du müsstest dir aber die Couch mit meiner "Nachbarin" teilen. Die kommt gleich rüber und stellt ihre behaarten Beine zur Schau. ^^



So sad


----------



## Alux (20. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Du müsstest dir aber die Couch mit meiner "Nachbarin" teilen. Die kommt gleich rüber und stellt ihre behaarten Beine zur Schau. ^^



Ich kann nen Elektrorasierer mitbringen


----------



## Ogil (20. Juli 2013)

Egal! Du hast Kuchen - das ist alles was zaehlt...


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ich kann nen Elektrorasierer mitbringen



An die Beine willst du nicht. Die Gute ist erst seit kurzem eine Dame. ^^


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> An die Beine willst du nicht. Die Gute ist erst seit kurzem eine Dame. ^^



Es wird immer spannender!


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2013)

11 uhr vormittag und der gumo nimmt ns qualitäten an 


tell us moar plz


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ihr Details erfahren wollt. ^^


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> 11 uhr vormittag und der gumo nimmt ns qualitäten an
> 
> 
> tell us moar plz



Das is die langeweile am SA.... hier isses grad bewölkt draußen, deswegen gammel ich noch vorm rechner rum.

Hoffentlich kommen bald mal paar Sonnenstrahlen raus. Naja spätestens morgen wirds tierisch sunny bunny


----------



## Alux (20. Juli 2013)

Naja gibt ja viele Dinge auf der Welt und jeder Menschen sollte das sein/sich so präsentieren wie er will.


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Hier ist es ziemlich finster, kühl und es wird sicherlich noch regnen. Hurra, heute kann ich unbesorgt an die frische Luft gehen. :-)


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2013)

mich stört sowas nicht ^^
hab ja selber urwald an den beinen  


 neuer kranker avatar


----------



## Konov (20. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Naja gibt ja viele Dinge auf der Welt und jeder Menschen sollte das sein/sich so präsentieren wie er will.



Wie poetisch  



Deanne schrieb:


> Hier ist es ziemlich finster, kühl und es wird sicherlich noch regnen. Hurra, heute kann ich unbesorgt an die frische Luft gehen. :-)



Stell mir grad vor wie du mit Leichenblässe und ganz in schwarz das Haus verlässt 
NEIN KLISCHEES, NEIN!! GEHT WEG


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Leichenblässe... Nicht ganz, meine Blässe ist ja "antrainiert". Und was die farbenfrohe Kleidung betrifft, so trage ich durchaus auch Grau. ^^


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2013)

grau ist das neue schwarz!


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2013)

viel zu warm draussen 

und die nächsten tage soll es 30 bis 35 grad werden 

und dann noch die blöde sommergrippe


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

"Guten" Morgen.


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2013)

ach sean auch schon wach. moin


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Immer. Aber nie ausgeschlafen.


----------



## Ogil (20. Juli 2013)

Von wegen warm - die ganze Woche schoenes Wetter, dann planen wir zum Samstag einen Ausflug mit Picknick und so und prompt fallen die Temperaturen und von Sonne ist auch nix zu sehen :<


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> prompt fallen die Temperaturen und von Sonne ist auch nix zu sehen :<



Jap. Bei mir ist alles bewölkt - ich finds super <3


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2013)

25° und kein wölkchen.... ich geh hier langsam ein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen!


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Ich konnte diese Woche schon wegen der Hitze nicht zum Sport, nicht auch noch nächste Woche.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Ich hoffe einfach nur das es nicht wärmer wird. Jetzt ist es gerade sehr angenehm. Aber ein bewölkter Himmel muss ja nicht heissen das es so kühl bleibt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2013)

Hier isses sowas von windig, da machen die 25 Grad garnichts aus. Muss trotzdem gleich noch raus einkaufen, oh boy.

First world problems right here.


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich konnte diese Woche schon wegen der Hitze nicht zum Sport, nicht auch noch nächste Woche.



raus bei dem wetter! da wird man noch ein wenig mehr ausgepowered 
ich würd mich ja mit fahrrad und peitsche zu verfügung stellen, aber das ist so weit


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> raus bei dem wetter! da wird man noch ein wenig mehr ausgepowered
> ich würd mich ja mit fahrrad und peitsche zu verfügung stellen, aber das ist so weit



Ich gehe ja nicht joggen, wo man wenigstens an der frischen Luft ist. Ich mache Muay Thai und in der Halle ist es extrem heiß.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juli 2013)

*yawn* Is schon wieder neuer Tach?

Sag mal, habt ihr nix besseres zu tun, als euch über das verdammte Wetter zu unterhalten?! Ist ja wie im Seniorenheim hiar!

Ich such mir jetzt eine Parkbank und brülle Tauben an!


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




du machst kickboxxen deanne ?


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> du machst kickboxxen deanne ?



Thaiboxen. Es gibt da schon Unterschiede. Beim MT kommen Ellbogen, Knie und Clinches dazu.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Gefährliche Frau!


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2013)

ok legt euch nie mit deanne an ^^ die macht euch krankenhaus


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juli 2013)

Pfff! Frauen... Wynn hat doch gerade was viiiiiiieeeeel wichtigeres gepostet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The King is back! Und zumindest vom Konzept her hört sich das alles sehr gut an, was die Amis da mit dem zweiten nicht-japanischen Kaiju vorhaben...


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Godzilla? Ne, danke. Ich brauch keinen Film über eine wütende Riesenechse.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juli 2013)

Wieso darf ich hier nicht bannen?! Er hat was gegen den König gesacht! Und Gojira ist keine verdammte Echse!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Echsenartiges Viech dann halt.


----------



## Derulu (20. Juli 2013)

Jetzt verschreckt Deanne die Jungs hier im Forum


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juli 2013)

Mutierter Dinosaurier bitte! Und selbstloser Verteidiger der Menschheit vor außerirdischem Gesocks sowie Verbündeter der Bauunternehmen Japans! Der König der lebendidgen Abrißbirnen! Gargh!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Jetzt verschreckt Deanne die Jungs hier im Forum



Aaaach die ist doch ganz lieb.

Außer wenn man ihr Essen klaut. Dann gibts einen five finger death punch.


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Ich schlage auch Jungs. Muss ich auch, mein Sparringspartner ist aufgrund von Frauenmangel männlich. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Einmal richtig die Wut aufs andere Geschlecht rauslassen ^^


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Einmal richtig die Wut aufs andere Geschlecht rauslassen ^^



Ich habe meist mehr Wut auf mein eigenes Geschlecht, den Großteil der männlichen Bevölkerung finde ich eigentlich recht angenehm.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Einmal richtig die Wut aufs andere Geschlecht rauslassen ^^



Pass lieber auf, kann sonst... naja komisch aussehen


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Pass lieber auf, kann sonst... naja komisch aussehen



Jetzt wo ich es nochmal lese... stimmt. Sieht etwas komisch aus ^^ Aber ich hab keine Wut auf Frauen, nix falsches denken.(Naja...Männer sind doof )


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juli 2013)

Das ist Selbsthass, Deanne, reiner Selbsthass   

Ich bin jetzt mutig und packe den Grill auf den Balkon. Bierchen hab' ich auch noch; dank neuem TVix kann ich prima Musik von überall her fernbedienen. Und warte auf den verf*ckten Hermes-Boten, damit der mir ein Paket überreicht... wahrscheinlich werde ich bis dahin stinken wie ein Bierkutscher, aber ich will den ja nicht heiraten...


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2013)

gibt doch nichts besseres, als zu stinken wie der letzte suffi im viertel, am samstag nachmittag   


hmmmmmmm grillen


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

http://www.polizei.mvnet.de/cms2/Polizei_prod/Polizei/de/oeff/Pressemitteilungen/Aktuelle_Pressemitteilungen/index.jsp?&pid=53544


Achtung! Dringende Aufklärung gesucht!





Meine güte, haben die nix besseres zutun?^^


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Bei uns fahren die immer durch die City und motzen einen durch ihr Megaphon an, wenn man mit Skateboard und co. auf dem Fußgängerweg fährt.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Bei uns fahren die immer durch die City und motzen einen durch ihr Megaphon an, wenn man mit Skateboard und co. auf dem Fußgängerweg fährt.



Vielleicht sollte man mal ein wenig mehr Randale veranstalten. Die scheinen mir ja unterfordert wenn die sowas machen.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> gibt doch nichts besseres, als zu stinken wie der letzte suffi im viertel, am samstag nachmittag



Bringen wir doch ein wenig Kultur in den Puff hier; Samstag-Nachmittage poetisch-treffend beschrieben:

"Ich mag Hunde lieber als Menschen
und Katzen lieber als Hunde
und mich am liebsten von allen,
besoffen in meiner Unterwäsche aus dem Fenster schauend."

Charles Bukowski

Den alten Avatar fand ich besser, Aun. Wobei ich animierte Avatare mit Katzen ja generell ablehne!


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2013)

et gibt hier gleich probleme genosse!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> et gibt hier gleich probleme genosse!



*Mit sanfter Stimme*

Aun...ich fand' deinen alten auch besser. Aber wenn du dich nach Veränderung sehnst, wir akzeptieren dich alle so wie du bist.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Aber wenn du dich nach Veränderung sehnst, wir akzeptieren dich alle so wie du bist.



Außer natürlich den Avatar! Aber ansonsten darfst Du machen, was Du möchtest! Außer die Sig ändern natürlich. Aber ansonsten...

Mein Lieblingspoet in typischer Pose   

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h0QutVfBs8[/youtube]


----------



## Deanne (20. Juli 2013)

Oh Gott, da kriegt man ja Angst.


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2013)

joar leggo mio..... besser?

immer diese auslaufenden links


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> *Mit sanfter Stimme*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






ich hatte nix gegen den neuen avatar ^^

aber wintermute will wohl die einzige katze hier sein ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> joar leggo mio..... besser?



Jap.

Kinder, mir ist langweilig.

Macht mal iwas.


----------



## Aun (20. Juli 2013)

also ich schwitze nach dem 30 min lauf immer noch wie ein schwein. da alf nicht mal ne dusche..... besser so? ^^


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2013)

hättest du mal den bus genommen aun ^^


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> aber wintermute will wohl die einzige katze hier sein ^^



Wäh?! Was ist denn dann das Viech in Auns neuer/alter Signatur, wenn es keine Katze ist?!

Deanne, der will nur spielen! Richtig aufregen über den Kerl darf man sich in diesem Video ab Minute 5:30 (das besoffene Gebrabbel vorher ist eh unerträglich. Die Frau hat ihn übrigens trotzdem geheiratet und ihn auch vom Saufen weggebracht):

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hx16UDZTUP8[/youtube]

Da hätte ein wenig Thai-Boxing von weiblicher Seite her nicht geschadet, um den besoffenen Schädel ganz kräftig wieder geradezurücken...


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2013)

@wintermute 

ein tanzender plüsch gorilla

@deanne 

also thai kampf wie in ong bank und der anderen asia film mit selben inhalt wo aber ne frau kämpft ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juli 2013)

Äh... meinte natürlich den Avatar, nicht die Signatur!


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2013)

immer wenn ich seans avatar sehe muss ich an den song hier denken ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EXPcBI4CJc8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> immer wenn ich seans avatar sehe muss ich an den song hier denken ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Enten Power! Farfetch'd ist halt das beste Pokemon <3


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2013)

Meine Katze hat scheinbar so lange in der frische Wäsche gewühlt, dass sie jetzt selbst nach Weichspüler richt o.0 Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich das gut finden soll - aber überall wo sie hin geht richt es jetzt dezent nach Blumen


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juli 2013)

Das ändert sich schlagartig, sobald sie ihr Katzenklo aufsucht... Katzen sind ja toll - aber dieser Gestank, wenn sie ihr großes Geschäft verrichten... Ist sowas überhaupt erlaubt nach der Genfer Konvention?!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das ändert sich schlagartig, sobald sie ihr Katzenklo aufsucht... Katzen sind ja toll - aber dieser Gestank, wenn sie ihr großes Geschäft verrichten... Ist sowas überhaupt erlaubt nach der Genfer Konvention?!



Dann ist an deiner Katze iwas komisch ^^


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Q83PKAgZ8iU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JoNqnn_goFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch nich schlecht =D


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juli 2013)

Gerade via Skype wegen Einladungen zum XXX. Duisburg-Bielefelder Filmfestival der Psychopathen:

"Ach, die ist ganz nett - muß sie auch sein, denn sie ist ja auch mit S. zusammen!"

"Du kannst doch den Charakter einer Frau nicht nach ihrem Halter beurteilen!"

Und während ich noch nach Luft rang:

"Wen interessiert die Meinung einer Apfelsine über ihre Handelsklasse?"


----------



## Saji (20. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Gerade via Skype wegen Einladungen zum XXX. Duisburg-Bielefelder Filmfestival der Psychopathen:



Ich musste dreimal überlegen was das bedeuten soll. x_X

Bei der Wärme den Meerschweinchenkäfig sauber machen wahr 'ne doofe Idee, bin schon wieder reif für die Dusche. ._.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich musste dreimal überlegen was das bedeuten soll. x_X



Hat nix mit X-Rated zu tun - wir haben nur irgendwann vergessen, das wievielte Festival das nun eigentlich ist, weil das halt eher unregelmäßig, dafür oftmals mehrmals im Jahr stattfindet. Und es ist immer großartig


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2013)

> eine Kennzeichnung von sexuellen und pornografischen Inhalten, siehe X-Rating





@saji

edit

wintermute post übersehen ^^ dachte er meint damit ein porno festival ^^


----------



## Saji (20. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (20. Juli 2013)

Ausm Nachtschwärmer - nich mal auf die Uhr guggen kann der Kerl; aber anderen Drogenkonsum unterstellen...:



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich echt ob du unter LSD stehst, bei manchen Posts... :c



Hast mein Posting gelesen? Das ist so ungefähr eben die Abwesenheit von Drogen und "Voodoo-Glauben", weswegen ich gerne auf solche Betrügereien hinweise...


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

*gähn*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2013)

morgähn


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Morgen, ich komm mir vor als hätte mich jemand überfahren >.>


----------



## Humpelpumpel (21. Juli 2013)

Warste saufen?


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

ist der sean so platt wien teller, war der 40 tonner schneller


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Ich brauch dazu nicht saufen, ich brauch dafür einfach nur einschlafen und dann wieder aufwachen (Stundenzahl egal)


----------



## Alux (21. Juli 2013)

Morgen!

Heut ist der International Ice Cream Day


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Heut ist der International Ice Cream Day




Ohhhh, echt? Ich wünschte ich hätte grad welche hier


----------



## Wynn (21. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das gefühl wenn man in die sonne derzeit geht


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

grammatik bei yoda gelernt du hast ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Währenddessen in meiner Wohnung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Währenddessen in meiner Wohnung:



LOL

kalt isses jedenfalls net


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Dachgeschoss mit schwarzen Schindeln ^^


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Dachgeschoss mit schwarzen Schindeln ^^



Herzlichen glückwunsch 

heut vormittag gings noch in der prallen Sonne. Möchte net wissen wie es jetzt im Moment ist
Genieße erstmal nen käffchen daheim


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Herzlichen glückwunsch
> 
> heut vormittag gings noch in der prallen Sonne. Möchte net wissen wie es jetzt im Moment ist



Jo, da gings auch noch. heute Abend wird wahrscheinlich am schlimmsten ^^


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2013)

mal schauen ob ich mich noch zu ner Runde biken rauswage, bei dem wetter ist es natürlich quälerei


----------



## Saji (21. Juli 2013)

Nom nom nom, was war das Grillen lecker. Ich surf nicht mehr durchs Internet, ich rolle!


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juli 2013)

^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Ich hab hier nur so eine komisch schmeckende Pizza >.> Ich hätte lieber nen schönen Salat gehabt. Gemischter Salat mit Kräutern, Schafskäse, Tomaten und gerösteten Sonnenblumenkernen. Dazu ein Honig-Senf dressing mit Brot *sabber*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Juli 2013)

Tomaten uah x:


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Tomaten uah x:



Gute Tomaten. Keine Spanischen Wasserbomben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Juli 2013)

Die einzigen die halbwegs gehen sind die "promodori"? heißt das so? Sind so gewürzte getrocknete Tomatenscheiben aus Italien.
Aber ansonsten bah x.x


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

ihh tomaten

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/1134271219748622/Wassermelonen-Gazpacho.html das wärs jetzt *sabber*


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

http://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/314721112967912/Guacamole-Yucatan.html und ganz viel Brot dazu *sabber*


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juli 2013)

Seid ihr schon vebrannt oder warum keiner mehr da ?


----------



## Saji (21. Juli 2013)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> Seid ihr schon vebrannt oder warum keiner mehr da ?



Ich war grade draußen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (21. Juli 2013)

Ich gehe heute nicht mehr raus, das ist ja kaum auszuhalten.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Der neueste Horrorstreifen:


DIE NIMMERKÜHLE WOHNUNG


Die letzte Dose eiskalten Strongbows. *schnief*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Juli 2013)

Gekühltes Desperados...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

mir läuft die suppe in die kimme.... und die schüssel mit wasser unter tisch hilft auch net mehr


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> mir läuft die suppe in die kimme.... und die schüssel mit wasser unter tisch hilft auch net mehr



Danke dass du es so detailliert beschreibst.


----------



## Konov (21. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> mir läuft die suppe in die kimme.... und die schüssel mit wasser unter tisch hilft auch net mehr



AHAHAHAHA

grad noch ne runde biken gewesen, im Wald sinds locker 2-3 grad kühler aber in der Sonne läuft die Suppe echt ohne Ende
Und morgen wirds 32 Grad, also noch wärmer... oh noes


----------



## Aun (21. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Danke dass du es so detailliert beschreibst.



war zwar im übertragendem sinn gemeint, aber gerngeschehen für dein kopfkino ^^


----------



## Nijara (21. Juli 2013)

Er hat ne Schüssel mit Wasser unter'm Tisch...für seine Füße...!

Und Ruhe...*ganzkörpersonnenbrand* Sepctaculum nie wieder!


----------



## Deanne (21. Juli 2013)

Argh! 

Ich wollte eine vegane Fischsauce auf Basis von Algen herstellen, habe dafür tagelang Sud gekocht und die Sauce ziehen lassen. Und nun kommt meine Ma zu Besuch, meint es gut und kippt die Flasche mit der Sauce weg. :----(


----------



## Nijara (21. Juli 2013)

Das kenn ich...


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PLyTrsk1Ey8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Jaaa uralt ich weiss )


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> war zwar im übertragendem sinn gemeint, aber gerngeschehen für dein kopfkino ^^




Jetzt hat er eine neue Masturbationsfantasie. :x


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Jetzt hat er eine neue Masturbationsfantasie. :x



Stimmt, die löst meine vorherige "Reflox badet in einer Schüssel Nudeln" ab.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (21. Juli 2013)

Also ich kann morgen auf unserer werkstatt nen parr rippchen grillen so warm wird das morgen, aber ich lach über die hitze Japan sei dank ^^ (okinawa)

ps: Bin in deutschland nicht falsch verstehen ^^


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2013)




----------



## Wynn (22. Juli 2013)

habt ihr ihn japan nicht noch immer "strahlendes wetter" hordlerkiller ?


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2013)

wynn das bombenwetter ist ja 67 jahre her ^^ heute strahlts nur noch ^^


----------



## Olliruh (22. Juli 2013)

Moppet Unfall in Thailand fuck yes


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wynn das bombenwetter ist ja 67 jahre her ^^ heute strahlts nur noch ^^


Ich liebe dich.


----------



## exill (22. Juli 2013)

Klimaanlage?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es ist soo heiiiiss...


----------



## Wynn (22. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wynn das bombenwetter ist ja 67 jahre her ^^ heute strahlts nur noch ^^



Fukushima



Olliruh schrieb:


> Moppet Unfall in Thailand fuck yes



hoffentlich wurdest du gut medizinisch versorgt und nicht von irgendeinen medizinmann/tierarzt 

gute besserung dir


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte eben fast alle Fitness Geräte für mich, huehuehuehuehue


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2013)

VW bekommt meine Seele für den neuen XL1 >.> Ich bin verliebt.


----------



## Alux (22. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> VW bekommt meine Seele für den neuen XL1 >.> Ich bin verliebt.



Toyota ist besser


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Toyota ist besser



Es geht nichts über Deutsche Wertarbeit!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer kann hierzu schon nein sagen?


----------



## Legendary (22. Juli 2013)

Ich.


----------



## Wynn (22. Juli 2013)

ich mag lieber die klassiker - die heutigen autos sind zu rund


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Juli 2013)

N 2 Sitzer? Wie unpraktisch.

Als Zweitauto vielleicht. =)


----------



## Ogil (22. Juli 2013)

Ach - geht schon. Wobei der Zweisitzer halt von Toyota stammen sollte wie Alux schon sagt 

Das XL1-Design ist nix fuer mich - auch wenn es wenigstens mal nicht so 0815-langweilig ist wie die meisten aktuellen Autos...


----------



## Legendary (22. Juli 2013)

Bester VW ist und bleibt der hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Leider nicht meiner, dafür gleiche Farbe.


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2013)

der gute 9n. schöner auto.

meine reaktion zum xl und auch zu mancher reisschüssel ( hatte ich schon vor längerem verdrängt):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2013)

Es ist zu warm


----------



## Legendary (22. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> der gute 9n. schöner auto.
> 
> meine reaktion zum xl und auch zu mancher reisschüssel ( hatte ich schon vor längerem verdrängt):



Danke und haha zum gif.  Ich find so Autos auch grausam, bleibt hoffentlich nur eine Studie.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Es ist zu warm





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2013)

Oma tages-besuch schonmal gestrichen wegen der bullenhitze


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Oma tages-besuch schonmal gestrichen wegen der bullenhitze



Neeeeeeein, nicht die Oma D:


----------



## Konov (22. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Neeeeeeein, nicht die Oma D:



naja hab sie seit 10 Jahren net gesehen, väterlicherseits ^^
Muss ja nicht unbedingt in der woche hinfahren, wenns 35 grad sind. 


Wenigstens solls MI-DO Nacht Gewitter geben 

Naja heute erstmal mit Vorräten eingedeckt und Planetside 2 runtergeladen.
So kriegt man den Tag auch rum.


----------



## Manowar (23. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Bester VW ist und bleibt der hier:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



So wunderschön, dass er Porsche Nabendeckel drauf hat


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2013)

Morgen!


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2013)

fu csv.de verweigert mir die reparatur von meinen bluraylaufwerk 

meinen obwohl es noch innerhalb der garantie ist liegt es nicht mehr in der gewährleistung


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2013)

> At a board meeting Monday, Vivendi is expected to discuss plans aimed at extracting more than $3 billion from its cash-rich Activision Blizzard Inc. videogame subsidiary through a special dividend, according to people familiar with the matter.





http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424127887323829104578619832424766570.html



> Im Zeitraum zwischen 1. Januar und 31. März 2012 erzielte der Konzern demnach einen Nettoumsatz von 1,172 Milliarden US-Dollar und einen Nettogewinn in Höhe von 384 Millionen US-Dollar.



http://www.notebookjournal.de/news/activision-blizzard-macht-weniger-gewinn--ubertrifft-aber-erwartungen-4555

Vivendi runiert Activision Blizzard


----------



## ZAM (23. Juli 2013)




----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2013)

naja jetzt macht alles sinne - vivendi steht mit den mafia schlägern vor der tür von acitvision blizzard

das erklärt auch den schnellen release der d3 konsolen version und die mikro transaktionen im wow shop und die verschiebung bzw pausierung von titan

was andere mmos in den letzten 9 jahren nicht schafften wird vivendi selbst in seiner geldgier schaffen


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Juli 2013)

Kann es sein, dass das CIV 5 Tutorial zum Einen endlos ist und zum Anderen einem nicht erlaubt, das Spiel zu speichern?
Ich finde ja das Spiel schon recht lustig. Nur das Turorial empfinde ich nicht wirklich als solches...


----------



## ZAM (23. Juli 2013)

Der schnelle Release?


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2013)

für blizzard ist das schnell


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub ich kauf mir bald mal ne LP


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2013)

du bist doch zu jung um retro zu sein ^^

wintermute ist unser retro oldie hier im forum ^^


----------



## H2OTest (23. Juli 2013)

ja.. aber doppel seite lp und die cd für 17 euro gehen halt fit


----------



## Legendary (23. Juli 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Bild von 1er Golf



Beschte!


----------



## Wynn (23. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit da noch keiner gepostet hat


Zdfneo mit Bildungsauftrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0WnUE3Nyr6Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (24. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> für blizzard ist das schnell



Weil die erst mit der Anpassung angefangen haben, als das Spiel für den PC fertig war, oder was war der Wunschtraum bei der Äußerung? ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Juli 2013)

Na, waren heute alle in der Redaktion fit? ^^


----------



## Wynn (24. Juli 2013)

die haben sich alle den magen verdorben mit den sonic kuchen den es zu gründung des pcgames magazin gab ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Juli 2013)

REGEN <3

Btw Deadly Premonition has been Greenlit ...


----------



## Wynn (25. Juli 2013)

*Grausame kleine Milchvampire saugen arglose Frauen aus *
Münster (dpo) - Die parazoologische Fakultät der Universität Münster hat mit einer erschütternden Studie zum sogenannten Lacto-Vampirismus für Aufsehen gesorgt. Demnach stehen allein in Deutschland Tausende von Frauen unter dem unheiligen Einfluss von kleinen Milchvampiren, die ebenso unberechenbarer wie milchrünstig sind.


----------



## Keashaa (25. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> *Grausame kleine Milchvampire saugen arglose Frauen aus *
> Münster (dpo) - Die parazoologische Fakultät der Universität Münster hat mit einer erschütternden Studie zum sogenannten Lacto-Vampirismus für Aufsehen gesorgt. Demnach stehen allein in Deutschland Tausende von Frauen unter dem unheiligen Einfluss von kleinen Milchvampiren, die ebenso unberechenbarer wie milchrünstig sind.



Ist das nicht von 2010?


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2013)

Morgen


----------



## Wynn (25. Juli 2013)

Keashaa schrieb:


> Ist das nicht von 2010?



#Sommerloch


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2013)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2013)

Hab eben nen Typen mit nem "KONY2012" Shirt gesehen...

dem swehg...


----------



## Wynn (25. Juli 2013)

das ist wohl schon wieder retro ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (25. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Gesendet von meinem iPod touch


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPod touch



nicht ernsthaft oder


----------



## Wynn (25. Juli 2013)

der will uns einfach nur trollen einfach nicht beachten 

der hat einfach zuwenig aufmerksamkeit als kind bekommen


----------



## Manowar (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> dass man bei jungen Studentinnen ja nie weiß, ob sie die Wohnung nicht für einen pikanten Nebenverdienst nutzen... oO



Hi, 
na, wie gehts?


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hi,
> na, wie gehts?



Ich fand das nicht so witzig. Zwar erklärte der Vermieter diese Frage damit, dass er schon mal eine Mieterin gehabt hätte, die sich in ihrer Wohnung prostituiert habe, aber mir hat es trotzdem gereicht. Ich muss mich sowas doch nicht fragen lassen, nur weil ich jung und weiblich bin. -___-


----------



## Manowar (25. Juli 2013)

Du siehst doch selber, wie nervig der Job eines Vermieters sein kann. Stichwort : Mietnomade.
Da kann ich es doch irgendwie verstehen.
Also:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=SJUhlRoBL8M[/youtube]


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Du siehst doch selber, wie nervig der Job eines Vermieters sein kann. Stichwort : Mietnomade.Da kann ich es doch irgendwie verstehen.



Natürlich kann ich das verstehen. Ich beantworte gerne Fragen, die mit der Finanzierung oder meiner beruflichen Situation zu tun haben. Immerhin will der Eigentümer sein Geld pünktlich haben und die Wohnung sollte pfleglich behandelt werden. Fragen zu Haustieren und Besuch sind auch völlig in Ordnung, man will die anderen Mieter ja nicht belästigen.

Aber hey, wenn sich mir eine junge Frau vorstellt, dann frage ich die nicht aus heiterem Himmel, ob sie aus ihrer Wohnung einen Puff machen will. Das ist einfach indiskret und unverschämt. Zudem ich mehrfach erwähnt habe, dass ich mit meinem Freund in die Wohnung ziehen möchte.


----------



## win3ermute (25. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht hat der Vermieter keine Lust, dauernd so weit zum Puff zu laufen...


----------



## Manowar (25. Juli 2013)

Hast du dich über die Wohngegend informiert?
Vielleicht ist da ja sowas üblich und du magst nicht wirklich dahin?


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hast du dich über die Wohngegend informiert?
> Vielleicht ist da ja sowas üblich und du magst nicht wirklich dahin?



Die Wohngegend gehört zu den besseren Gegenden der Stadt, ich kenne mich dort aus. Das Rotlichtviertel und die fiesen Ecken sind nicht mal ansatzweise in der Nähe. Viele Eigentumswohnungen, gehobene Gastronomie, moderne Architektur, hohe Mietpreise, gute Nachbarschaft. 

Zudem ging es bei dem Fall, von dem der Eigentümer sprach, um eine Wohnung in Bochum. Es hat also nicht mal etwas mit der Gegend zu tun, sondern damit, dass der Eigentümer scheinbar jungen Frauen generell solche Unterstellungen macht.


----------



## Manowar (25. Juli 2013)

Da haben doch -ja, du schaust kein TV und ich auch Ewigkeiten nicht mehr- Taff und wie auch immer..nen Test gemacht, wieviele Frauen dazu bereit wären.
Die haben natürlich nur die "großen" Zahlen ausgepackt. Aber viele Frauen bieten sich da an..
Vermieter sein kann viel Geld bringen, aber Spaß machen tut das mit Sicherheit nicht.

Du negierst die Fragen und hast damit warscheinlich schon nen tollen +Punkt.

Warscheinlich ist es auch einfach Teil der "Bürde" einer schönen Frau.


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte bei dem Kerl direkt ein komisches Gefühl. Kommt in Hemd mit Palmenprint, Badehose und Schlappen, meckert mich aber an, weil ich Turnschuhe getragen habe und er das unseriös fand. O-Ton: "Das hier ist ein Bewerbungsgespräch, sie sind nicht in der Uni!" Dabei habe ich extra eine lange Hose und eine elegante Bluse getragen und dazu schicke Ohrringe und eine Hochsteckfrisur kombiniert. 

Wie auch immer, ich schaue mich jetzt nach einem guten Makler um, dann muss ich mich mit solchen Typen in nächster Zeit nicht mehr beschäftigen.


----------



## Manowar (25. Juli 2013)

Köstlich 
Aber schad drum..

Viel Glück auf der Suche


----------



## Baron King Zwei (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei dem Kerl direkt ein komisches Gefühl. Kommt in Hemd mit Palmenprint, Badehose und Schlappen, meckert mich aber an, weil ich Turnschuhe getragen habe und er das unseriös fand. O-Ton: "Das hier ist ein Bewerbungsgespräch, sie sind nicht in der Uni!" Dabei habe ich extra eine lange Hose und eine elegante Bluse getragen und dazu schicke Ohrringe und eine Hochsteckfrisur kombiniert.



Ahaha, was geht da denn ab?


----------



## H2OTest (25. Juli 2013)

You've been hit by a smooth criminal 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei dem Kerl direkt ein komisches Gefühl. Kommt in Hemd mit Palmenprint, Badehose und Schlappen, meckert mich aber an, weil ich Turnschuhe getragen habe und er das unseriös fand. O-Ton: "Das hier ist ein Bewerbungsgespräch, sie sind nicht in der Uni!" Dabei habe ich extra eine lange Hose und eine elegante Bluse getragen und dazu schicke Ohrringe und eine Hochsteckfrisur kombiniert.
> 
> Wie auch immer, ich schaue mich jetzt nach einem guten Makler um, dann muss ich mich mit solchen Typen in nächster Zeit nicht mehr beschäftigen.



Haha, ich kann's mich richtig vorstellen. Am besten noch mit Schnäuzer, untersetzt, Sonnenbrillen -  wie ein in die Jahre gekommener Magnum.


----------



## Deanne (25. Juli 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Haha, ich kann's mich richtig vorstellen. Am besten noch mit Schnäuzer, untersetzt, Sonnenbrillen - wie ein in die Jahre gekommener Magnum.



War mehr eine Mischung aus südländischem Autoverkäufer und holländischem Rentner mit Wohnmobil.


----------



## ZAM (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> ...



Epische Signatur übrigens. ^^


----------



## Wynn (25. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UW9Fiu9IlA4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Ogil (25. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> O-Ton: "Das hier ist ein Bewerbungsgespräch, sie sind nicht in der Uni!" Dabei habe ich extra eine lange Hose und eine elegante Bluse getragen und dazu schicke Ohrringe und eine Hochsteckfrisur kombiniert.


oO - na ich denke auch so einen Vermieter will man sich nicht aufhalsen!

Ein Hoch auf alle anstaendigen Vermieter/innen (wie meine momentane) und moegen all die schmierigen Miethaie (wie mein vorheriger) auf ihrer Schleimspur die Treppe hinunter segeln...


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2013)

Hihi Hip Hop auf Vinyl hat was


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Juli 2013)

haben den hier alle frei am freitag nachmittag?


----------



## win3ermute (26. Juli 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hihi Hip Hop auf Vinyl hat was



Wenn's Dir bereits auf der "Klappermühle" gefällt, wird es wohl Zeit für einen vernünftigen Dreher! Oder gleich mehrere... die kommen meist im Rudel...


----------



## ZAM (26. Juli 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> haben den hier alle frei am freitag nachmittag?



Davon wüsste ich


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Wenn's Dir bereits auf der "Klappermühle" gefällt, wird es wohl Zeit für einen vernünftigen Dreher! Oder gleich mehrere... die kommen meist im Rudel...



Klapperühle? das ding war mal richtig teuer


----------



## Derulu (26. Juli 2013)

Das war mein alter Philips Röhrenfernseher auch - vor 25 Jahren^^


----------



## Ogil (26. Juli 2013)

Ich ja


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Das war mein alter Philips Röhrenfernseher auch - vor 25 Jahren^^



ja ca 20 jahren hat die auch schon drauf


----------



## win3ermute (26. Juli 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Klapperühle? das ding war mal richtig teuer



Das wage ich ernsthaft zu bezweifeln ^^. Dieser Aiwa dürfte unterste Einstiegsklasse gewesen sein. Wenn Dir Deine Platten was wert sind - vorausgesetzt, Du bist vom Vinyl-Virus bereits infiziert; das geht ja fix - solltest Du schleunigst umsteigen. Bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob der Aiwa ein Magnet-System hat.


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2013)

Magnet System?


----------



## win3ermute (26. Juli 2013)

Magnet-System bzw. Moving Magnet bzw MM. Das ist sowas wie Mindestvorrausetzung für annehmbaren Plattenspieler-Klang. "Billig-Plattenspieler" waren mit Kristall- bzw. Keramiksystemen ausgerüstet. 
Das System ist in Verbindung mit dem Arm das eigentlich "klangmachende" an einem Plattenspieler, wenn denn die Basis stimmt. Doch Vorsicht: Alleine die Suche nach dem "bestklingenden" System kann süchtig und arm machen...


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2013)

Soll ich dir mal was aufnehmen?  - Hab die Möglichkeiten 1 zu 1 das aufzunehemn was aus dem Kopfhörerausgang kommt


----------



## win3ermute (26. Juli 2013)

Ich mach dann mal "Eigenwerbung" und weise auf meinen buffed-Blog in Sachen Plattenspieler hin... danke, ich brauche da keine Aufnahme, glaub' ich .


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2013)

Naja, ich hab zur Zeit ehh kein Geld  - erstmal muss ein fahrbarer Untersatz her der sich dann auch "gut" anhören muss


----------



## Legendary (26. Juli 2013)

MC Fitti in da House!! 

30 Grad


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2013)

Bei den Temperauren gehe ich lieber Pennen in der Bahn, solange mich nicht diese Dummen Whatsapper nerven, naja Yolo ..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> MC Fitti in da House!!



Wenigstens einer mit Geschmack hier


----------



## Legendary (26. Juli 2013)

Ich find ihn richtig fetzig. <3

#Geilon


----------



## Shmandric (26. Juli 2013)

http://cheezburger.com/7679143424


----------



## Wynn (26. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=opoDBF_b-fg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



<3


----------



## Wynn (26. Juli 2013)

[myvideo]5980677/Schandmaul_Willst_du[/myvideo]

dann doch lieber das willst du ^^


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2013)

Leute ich hab mal ne Frage zu Origin, kennt sich jemand damit aus?

hab mir auf den Tipp eines bekannten hin, neulich dort BF3 für 9,99€ bestellt. War wohl ein zeitlich begrenztes Angebot, denn mittlerweile ist es im origin shop nicht mehr zu finden.
Hab dann ein Konto erstellt, bzw. mein vorhandenes genutzt, mich eingeloggt, kontodaten eingegeben, das geld überwiesen und warte seit dem auf eine Reaktion seitens origin....

leider ist mir nicht klar obs ein Download oder ein Spiel per post gibt.
Hab eine email bekommen wo ich aufgefordert wurde, das geld zu überweisen - logisch, hab ich auch gemacht. Seit dem passiert jedoch gar nix. Ich kann über den Origin Client weder BF3 runterladen (in meine spiele steht nix), noch habe ich sonst einen Einblick in meinen Bestellverlauf. ("keine bestellungen in den letzten 3 Monaten")

Hab meine Überweisungen gecheckt und die Kohle wurde vorgestern bereits überwiesen.

Wenn es per Post kommt, ok dann wirds wohl demnächst kommen. Aber ich schätze dass BF3 einfach als download angeboten wurde. Darauf warte ich.... wie lange muss man denn da warten, dass sich bei denen was tut??

ist doch nen scheiss laden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2013)

Keine Ahnung wie das mit Überweisungen läuft, hast du denn ne Bestellbestätigung von Origin bekommen ?

Eventuell kommt ja wirklich per Post, aber ne Mail, dass die Zahlung erfolgte bzw das Spiel auf den Weg ist muss eigentlich immer kommen. Hatte mit Origin bisher wenig Probleme in dieser Hinsicht.


----------



## Konov (26. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie das mit Überweisungen läuft, hast du denn ne Bestellbestätigung von Origin bekommen ?
> 
> Eventuell kommt ja wirklich per Post, aber ne Mail, dass die Zahlung erfolgte bzw das Spiel auf den Weg ist muss eigentlich immer kommen. Hatte mit Origin bisher wenig Probleme in dieser Hinsicht.



Letzter Kontakt war eine Mail von vor 3 Tagen:

"Origin Zahlungsanweisungen (Bestell Nr. XYZ)

Danke für deine Bestellung"

usw


----------



## Wynn (27. Juli 2013)

mal bei origin angerufen ?



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ah Kopfschmerzen D: und bei euch so ?





Ditto


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> mal bei origin angerufen ?




Was denn, jetzt soll ich bei denen anrufen??
Was ist das fürn Drecksladen dass ich jetzt noch bei irgend ner Kack hotline anrufen muss. 
Das musste ich bei Amazon in 10 Jahren nicht 


Na mal sehen ob da noch was kommt, sonst will ich meine 10 Euros wieder


Tante edith meldet sich zu wort:
hab mitm Customer support gechattet und der sagt ich soll noch 2 Tage warten. Die überweisung dauert warscheinlich länger.
Die mit ihrer scheiss JP Morgan Bank.... kein wunder dass es solange dauert. Zwischen Sparkasse und Deutscher Bank is das Ding in 2 tagen erledigt. 

Ich stell mich drauf ein noch ne woche zu warten


----------



## Ogil (27. Juli 2013)

Online-Shopping per Ueberweisung ist ja auch sowas von Oldschool - da wundert es mich, dass Origin das ueberhaupt anbietet...


----------



## Ogil (27. Juli 2013)

Online-Shopping per Ueberweisung ist ja auch sowas von Oldschool - da wundert es mich, dass Origin das ueberhaupt anbietet...


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Online-Shopping per Ueberweisung ist ja auch sowas von Oldschool - da wundert es mich, dass Origin das ueberhaupt anbietet...



Tja selbst schuld, wenn sie es anbieten muss es auch reibungslos funktionieren. Mir als kunde ist das doch wumpe was die oder ihre Banken für probleme haben....

Origin macht probleme -> ich hab dort das letzte mal bestellt. Ist ja nicht so dass es keine alternativen gäbe.


----------



## Wynn (27. Juli 2013)

paypal wär da gut gewesen käuferschutz und so ^^


----------



## win3ermute (27. Juli 2013)

So unsympathisch mir dieser eBay-Verein namens PayPal auch ist (lustigerweise lässt eBay bei der Gebührenüberweisung ihren eigenen Scheissverein nicht als Bezahlung zu), aber als Käufer - nicht als Verkäufer - ist das eine tolle Sache; auch was Auslandsüberweisungen betrifft. Der Verkäufer bekommt sofort Bescheid; Geld wird dennoch erst später abgebucht. Und es ist sehr bequem.


----------



## Legendary (27. Juli 2013)

Heute wird so der Absturz. 

Meine Gedanken heute abend:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2013)

Paypal hab ich auch schon erfolgreich genutzt, wäre ne option gewesen.
allerdings muss man ja auch erstmal kohle auf sein PP konto einzahlen. Dazu war ich zu faul 

whatever - heut mittag kam die mail von origin dass alles in die Wege geleitet wurde. Jetzt läuft mein Download...

geht doch, wenn auch etwas lahmarschig


höhö 21 GB zum runterladen?? 
gut dass ich heut den ganzen tag unterwegs bin, lass ich den rechner einfach an


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juli 2013)

nö musst du nioch konov


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> nö musst du nioch konov






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (27. Juli 2013)

Ich hab ein Bild von ein... äh... irgendwas - eure Argumente sind ungültig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Paypal hab ich auch schon erfolgreich genutzt, wäre ne option gewesen.
> allerdings muss man ja auch erstmal kohle auf sein PP konto einzahlen. Dazu war ich zu faul
> 
> whatever - heut mittag kam die mail von origin dass alles in die Wege geleitet wurde. Jetzt läuft mein Download...
> ...



@konov
muss man nicht 
dann wird die bude warm ^^ 

@wintermute

niedliche eule


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bestelle Paypal "bezahlt" für mich und bucht dann im nachhinein ab


----------



## Aun (27. Juli 2013)

h2o. denke mal er hat das nicht aufs bezahlen gemeint, sondern auf den download. war auch etwas unglücklich von dir formuliert, musste auch 3 mal lesen eh ich es kapiert habe


es ist so scheisse warm......in der sonne verbrennt man und im schatten wird man schneller flüssig als der straßenbelag....


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2013)

Ja das wetter ist piep.
@win3ermute mein externes bluray laufwerk hab ich erfolgreich umgestellt,wenn ich deutsche blu-ray´s gucken will, ps3^^.


ps @ Aun hab mich vertahn ^^


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2013)

Ich habe für eine Grillparty Guaccamole gemacht und die Hälfte schon aufgefuttert. <3


----------



## Konov (27. Juli 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich bestelle Paypal "bezahlt" für mich und bucht dann im nachhinein ab



Genau das meinte ich... wusste ich nicht, danke für die info


----------



## Hordlerkiller (27. Juli 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich bestelle Paypal "bezahlt" für mich und bucht dann im nachhinein ab



Ja so ist es nutze es auch seit par Tagen und bin zufrieden, haben mir sogar 43 cent sogar zurück aufs konto gebracht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hj-lir9Ka1Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> [font="Verdana, Tahoma,"]Die Vorproduktion von Star Wars Episode 7 ist in vollem Gange. Bei der Star Wars Celebration Europe in Essen bestätigte Produzentin Kathleen Kennedy nun offiziell, dass Komponist John Williams die Musik von Star Wars Episode 7, 8 und 9 besteuern wird.[/font]


----------



## win3ermute (27. Juli 2013)

Who cares? I have Teddies <3!


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Captain Obvious sagt:
> 
> Steakgewürz kann mglw. nicht Vegetarisch sein!





*Steak Gewürz, Nachfüllbeutel 85g*

 Mit dem Hela Steak Gewürz würzen Sie Grill- und Kurzbratstücke aller Art. Einfach das Fleisch mit dem feinkörnigen Gewürz einige Zeit vor dem Grillen bzw. Braten bestreuen und leicht einmassieren. Mit Öl vermischt kann auch eine Marinade hergestellt werden, mit der man das Fleisch bestreicht. Oder Sie würzen ganz nach Geschmack das zubereitete Fleisch.

 Gewürzsalz

 Zutaten: Pfeffer, Kochsalz, Dextrose, Paprika, Gewürze, Gewürzextrakt, pflanzliches Öl


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2013)

Natürlich kann Steakgewürz vegetarisch sein, meist ist es sogar vegan. Selbst Raucharoma bekommt man auf pflanzlicher Basis.


----------



## Shmandric (28. Juli 2013)

Mein Steakgwürz heißt Bier, absolut ausreichend!


----------



## Deanne (28. Juli 2013)

Am besten würzt man mit frischen Kräutern und hausgemachten Marinaden, dann weiß man auch, was enthalten ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Juli 2013)

Die einzigen Gwürze, die ich auf meinem Steak tolleriere, sind Salz und Pfeffer. Ich will immerhin das Fleisch genießen und nicht die Pampe, die draufgeschmiert wird!


----------



## Konov (28. Juli 2013)

Letzte Missionen von BF3 noch schnell durchzocken nachdem ich gestern binnen 4 Stunden 3/4 der Kampagne durchgezogen hab.

GOGOGO


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Juli 2013)

Preisfrage 
Was hat länger gedauert: Der Download oder das Spiel?


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juli 2013)

Also wenn man  vom Multiplayer ausgeht und es da erst zuende ist wenn mann max level ist, das Spiel


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Letzte Missionen von BF3 noch schnell durchzocken nachdem ich gestern binnen 4 Stunden 3/4 der Kampagne durchgezogen hab.
> 
> GOGOGO




Du bist glaube ich der einzige Mensch der bei Bf3 die Kampagne spielt. 
Ich hab die erste Mission gespielt, dann hatte ich schon keine Lust mehr, diese verzweifelte Versuch immer eine Geschichte mit einzubringen.
Bin ja dafür das Bf/CoD nur als Multiplayer rauskommen würde, spart deren Geld, spart unser Geld. Kampagne spielt außer Konov doch eh keiner!


----------



## H2OTest (28. Juli 2013)

Ich habe immer Die Kampagnen gespielt


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Juli 2013)

Also ich spiele erst die Kampagne dan multiplayer weil will ja wissen worum es geht ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Bin ja dafür das Bf/CoD nur als Multiplayer rauskommen würde, spart deren Geld, *spart unser Geld*. Kampagne spielt außer Konov doch eh keiner!



Auch wenn ich kein Fan bin, würde ich zustimmen. 
Allerdings gibt es etwas an der Aussage, das ich stark bezweifel.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich kein Fan bin, würde ich zustimmen.
> Allerdings gibt es etwas an der Aussage, das ich stark bezweifel.


Haha, ja, ich glaube auch nicht das es dann nur 20-30 kostet anstatt 60.


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2013)

@sozio

da die firmen ea und activsion sind spart man nix ^^


----------



## Soladra (28. Juli 2013)

Huhu


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kIBeYoP9Wi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Woooo bleibt die Soooonnneeeeee?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juli 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Hoffentlich da wo sie ist.
Kann gut und gerne auf sie verzichten.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Juli 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Hoffentlich da wo sie ist.
> Kann gut und gerne auf sie verzichten.



Nicht nur du  Ich genieße die kühle.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Juli 2013)

Wo ist die Sonne


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2013)

sonne kann wegbleiben !

viel zu heiss hier

36 grad


----------



## Hordlerkiller (28. Juli 2013)

hab nur 24°C


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFF-sE2Xlhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



OHRgasmus.&#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TFHRTS67TYs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



YOYO.


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V2WTQQi-oZo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7fFUQ36hDIA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Oh hooooooooooooooly.&#9829;


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2013)

gruslige musik ^^

mal bissel niveau volle musik 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BMohWRpL2ig

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2013)

10 KM gelaufen, fast gekotzt - success


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2013)

da haste aber was nicht richtig gemacht. der profi kotzt oft und gern!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juli 2013)

Der Profi dopt auch, dann mach ich erst recht was falsch


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Der Profi dopt auch, dann mach ich erst recht was falsch



ach quatsch ^^ nimm nen blunt und dann schwebste über die 10 km


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2013)

Heut mal DOTA 2 probiert.
Ist irgendwie geiler als LOL... aber scheinbar relativ kleine Community bisher.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> aber scheinbar relativ kleine Community bisher.



Computer sagt nein.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Computer sagt nein.



300.000 Leute die gleichzeitig spielen klingt so wenig aber vllt bin ich da auch World of Tanks verwöhnt, die guiness world record halter bei den meisten Spielern die gleichzeitig online waren


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=deaJbDw6hJo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (29. Juli 2013)

Schon jemand "Only God forgives" gesehen?
der neue film mit Ryan Gosling und dem Regisseur von "Drive"?

Erste halbe stunde hab ich mir angetan dann wäre ich fast eingepennt.... schade was haben die bloß angestellt... Drive war jedenfalls geil


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2013)

Aun hat den heute auch shcon erwähnt.


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2013)

also" only go forgives" is kein übler film. gerade wenn man drive gemocht hat.

schauts euch selber an, der man hat echt zukünftigs talent


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2013)

Guten Morgen!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iHlzsURb0WI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (30. Juli 2013)

10 uhr ist zu früh


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2013)

Herrlich, heute wieder eine Wohnungsbesichtigung gehabt. In der Zeitungsanzeige stand "580 EUR kalt + 150 EUR NK". Kaum äußere ich dem Eigentümer gegenüber Interesse, erwähnt er, dass die Kaltmiete für junge Mieter höher ist (680 EUR), weil diese so viele Schäden verursachen würden. Er würde die zusätzlichen 100 Euro dazu nutzen, diese Schäden nach dem Auszug wieder zu beheben. Dafür ist zwar eigentlich die Kaution da, aber naja...


----------



## Derulu (30. Juli 2013)

Cool...100&#8364; pro Monat...bei 5 Jahren Miete hat er 6000&#8364; Mehreinnahmen...da kann aber schon ganz schön was kaputt gehen


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Cool...100€ pro Monat...bei 5 Jahren Miete hat er 6000€ Mehreinnahmen...da kann aber schon ganz schön was kaputt gehen



Gibt schon gute Gründe, warum ich mir lieber Wohnungen angucke, die von Wohnungsgesellschaften vermietet werden. Die sonderbaren Vorgehensweisen der privaten Vermieter gehen mir mittlerweile ganz schön auf die Nerven.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2013)

also einmalig 100 euro okay aber monatlich 100 euro mehr ?

da muss man sich als jugendlicher ja sehr anstrengen damit er die mehreinahmen auch wirklich für renovierung nutzen muss ^^


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> also einmalig 100 euro okay aber monatlich 100 euro mehr ?
> 
> da muss man sich als jugendlicher ja sehr anstrengen damit er die mehreinahmen auch wirklich für renovierung nutzen muss ^^



Ach, als ob er das Geld wirklich für sowas nutzen würde. Wahrscheinlich wünscht er sich ein neues Auto und sucht nun einen Doofen, der sich auf sowas einlässt. Zudem ich auch keine 17 mehr bin und bessere Dinge zu tun habe, als meine Wohnung zu demolieren.


----------



## Manowar (30. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Zudem ich auch keine 17 mehr bin und bessere Dinge zu tun habe, als meine Wohnung zu demolieren.



Sollte mir zu denken geben. 
Ich mach das oftmals mit Vergnügen.


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2013)

Vorallem totale pauschalisierung.... wer ist jung? 18jährige? 28jährige? Differenzierung?
Genau genommen ist das diskriminierung, das ist so als würde er von Männlichen mietern 100 Euro mehr verlangen als von weiblichen.

Und die kaution ist genau für solche eventualitäten gedacht... logik??

Such einfach was anderes


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2013)

Jung ist wahrscheinlich alles, was noch nicht in Rente ist. Das sind die gleichen Vermieter, die auch "Suche solventes, älteres Ehepaar für 30qm Wohnung in der Innenstadt" inserieren.

Später schaue ich mir noch eine Wohnung an, da klang die Vermieterin sehr aufgeschlossen und freundlich.


----------



## Shmandric (30. Juli 2013)

Da kannste machen was du willst, es kann dich stören oder nicht, die machen einfach was sie wollen. 
Heute sind in gewissen Gegenden die Wohnungen so knapp, dass Vermieter sich teilweise sogar illegalen Zugang zu "ihren" Wohnungen verschaffen, um mal
nach dem Rechten zu sehen  das Ganze endet kaum noch mit einer Strafanzeige, weil dann die Wohnung weg ist. 
Es gibt richtig miese Vermieter, einfach abartig, was die sich teilweise rausnehmen. 
Genauso wie die Frage "Wie alt sind Sie? 18? und weiblich auch? uwww ne das geht leider nicht, Sie könnten schwanger werden und Kinder wollen wir nicht".
Diesen Schmierlappen müsste man direkt die Rente streichen.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2013)

Glücklicherweise läuft das bei Wohnungsgesellschaften etwas anders. Dort habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Wohnungen sind renoviert, 
man hat immer einen Ansprechpartner und muss sich nicht mit dem Eigentümer herumärgern. 

Als ich meine jetzige Wohnung bezogen habe, hat sich niemand daran gestört, dass ich alleine wohne, weiblich bin und eine Katze halte. 
Hauptsache, die Miete kommt pünktlich und ich falle nicht negativ auf.

Dazu kommt, dass man als Frau mit Mitte 20 eh ein rotes Tuch ist, weil manche Vermieter meinen, dass man in diesem Alter pausenlos schwanger wird, weil die innere Uhr unaufhörlich tickt. Und wenn man keinen Kinderwunsch hat, ist man direkt eine Professionelle, die in der Wohnung ihren eigenen Privat-Puff eröffnen will.

Mal was ganz anderes:

Gibt es eigentlich bei Facebook eine Funktion, die anzeigt, wer auf meinem Profil gewesen ist? Ich schaue mir gerade immer wieder das fürchterliche Profil einer Bekannten an, möchte aber ungern auffallen. ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich bei Facebook eine Funktion, die anzeigt, wer auf meinem Profil gewesen ist? Ich schaue mir gerade immer wieder das fürchterliche Profil einer Bekannten an, möchte aber ungern auffallen. ^^



Wäre es nicht einfacher einen zweiten Account anzulegen?


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht einfacher einen zweiten Account anzulegen?



Das Profil ist nur für Freunde und Freundesfreunde sichtbar. :-(


----------



## Shmandric (30. Juli 2013)

> Gibt es eigentlich bei Facebook eine Funktion, die anzeigt, wer auf meinem Profil gewesen ist? Ich schaue mir gerade immer wieder das fürchterliche Profil einer Bekannten an, möchte aber ungern auffallen. ^^



Nein gibt es nicht. Manche behaupten die Freunde-Vorschlag Anzeige rechts würde nach Benutzern sortiert werden die häufig dein Profil besuchen. 
Aber FB lässt sich da nicht in die Algorithmen schauen.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2013)

Shmandric schrieb:


> Nein gibt es nicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2013)

deanne´s gesicht im moment :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2013)

Fast!

Schon irgendwie sonderbar: ich sitze im Badehandtuch vor dem Rechner, esse eine Tüte Lakritz, höre Simple Plan (ja, ziemlich untrve) und wippe im Takt, während ich Facebook-Profile durchstöbere.


----------



## Shmandric (30. Juli 2013)

http://www.asklubo.com/de/computer-internet/facebook-besucher-sehen-so-geht-s


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich bei Facebook eine Funktion, die anzeigt, wer auf meinem Profil gewesen ist? Ich schaue mir gerade immer wieder das fürchterliche Profil einer Bekannten an, möchte aber ungern auffallen. ^^



duckface,teile dieses profil oder eine katze stirbt, verhungerte kinder in afrika liken was für ne sünde hat sie auf facebook ? ^^



Deanne schrieb:


> Fast!
> 
> Schon irgendwie sonderbar: ich sitze im Badehandtuch vor dem Rechner, esse eine Tüte Lakritz, höre Simple Plan (ja, ziemlich untrve) und wippe im Takt, während ich Facebook-Profile durchstöbere.



lakritze ist so lecker - leider vertrag ich die nicht mehr seit die gallenblase draussen ist 

http://www.tape.tv/musikvideos/Simple-Plan/Im-just-a-kid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die sind cool habe die gehört damals rauf und runter als die auf viva/mtv liefen genauso wie





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WR2a8mccuJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



damals als noch mtv gab und auf viva musik lief ^^


----------



## Deanne (30. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> duckface,teile dieses profil oder eine katze stirbt, verhungerte kinder in afrika liken was für ne sünde hat sie auf facebook ? ^^



Sie postet am laufenden Bande schreckliche Fotos von sich. Duckface, billige Extensions, kurze Kleider (trotz Übergewicht) und dümmliche Status-Nachrichten, die von irgendwelchen billigen Schmierlappen kommentiert werden.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juli 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sie postet am laufenden Bande schreckliche Fotos von sich. Duckface, billige Extensions, kurze Kleider (trotz Übergewicht) und dümmliche Status-Nachrichten, die von irgendwelchen billigen Schmierlappen kommentiert werden.



Sie ist also der Durchschnittsuser auf Facebook.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2013)

tach


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juli 2013)

Ich fahr jetzt nach Hause.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2013)

Mein Computer macht mir Angst. Neuerdings zickt der immer rum und friert ein. Nach dem 5ten Start dachte ich mir mal ich red ihm gut zu und streichel ihn - jetzt läuft er perfekt >.>


----------



## Konov (30. Juli 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Das waren noch zeiten, geiles lied


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Das waren noch zeiten, geiles lied



noch ein klassiker von 2000 von denen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Buwjgi1xV7U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und natürlich 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4KcaYRuXMss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JZpxaiNV_sM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



nicht zu vergessen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KpwfsxOqbAk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hab dank euch grad nen dicken Flashback


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2013)

und nicht zu vergessen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dhn3bSdsS1s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lej5ZYuDX_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2013)

wie war das noch gleich mit dem yt, was hört ihr grad usw threads?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2013)

Schau es dir halt net an, solange sie nen Bezug haben... who cares ?


----------



## Aun (30. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TODL5eWb6i0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schau es dir halt net an, solange sie nen Bezug haben... who cares ?










__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mnjahffO7eI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. Juli 2013)

Lord Sahnebutter approves the music.


----------



## Wynn (31. Juli 2013)

Letztens wurde ein iPad aus 1000m abgeworfen und es landete unbeschadet.
 Das letzte Mal als ein Nokia 3210 aus dieser Höhe abgeworfen wurde, entstand ein 180km großer Einschlagkrater und die Dinosaurier starben aus.


----------



## Deanne (31. Juli 2013)

Schöne Musik. -___-

Die Besichtigung gestern war übrigens ganz gut. Die Vermieterin war sehr nett und aufgeschlossen und die Wohnung toll renoviert. Leider hat sie sich in der Anzeige mit der Größe vertan und aus 3 1/2 Zimmern wurden 2 1/2. Da ich aber ein Arbeitszimmer brauche, kommt die Wohnung wohl nicht in Frage. :-(


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Juli 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7MXOsJ5wxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



War am Montag im Kinofilm, ich liebe die Musik. x)


----------



## Reflox (31. Juli 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wie war das noch gleich mit dem yt, was hört ihr grad usw threads?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TiIWRm3WtTc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sup


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Jugendschutz-Thema-24986/News/Web-Analyse-Pornographiekonsum-1081130/

Kein wundern wenn selbst die pcgames hardware folgendes testet ^^

 Custom Maid 3D: Porno-Spiel jetzt mit Oculus-Rift-Support und Schlong-Controller 
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Oculus-Rift-Hardware-256208/News/Custom-Maid-3D-Oculus-Rift-Ju-C-Air-1080450/


Passend dazu ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bvMkOmEA_Dk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (1. August 2013)

Ich will Custom Maid auch spielen! Aber ich bekomme es irgendwie nicht installiert. :-(


----------



## Ogil (1. August 2013)

Das Spiel oder den Schlong-Controller?


----------



## Deanne (1. August 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das Spiel oder den Schlong-Controller?



Das Spiel. 

Der Controller ist witzig, aber was soll ich denn damit? Ich spiele ja aus Neugier, da brauche ich nichts zum fappen. Und zudem macht meine Anatomie das auch nicht mit. ^^


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich will Custom Maid auch spielen! Aber ich bekomme es irgendwie nicht installiert. :-(



vieleicht hilft dir der wiki zu custom maid bei deinen installations problemen 

http://scratchpad.wikia.com/wiki/Custom_Maid_3D_Technical_Help

Axxo um es hier installieren zu können musst du dich an folgende anleitung halten

http://hgames.wikia.com/wiki/Illusion_Games_How_to_install


----------



## Ogil (1. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Und zudem macht meine Anatomie das auch nicht mit. ^^



Darauf zielte die Frage auch ab 

Ich frage mich nur gerade warum sich unsere Unschuld Wynn da so gut auskennt


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2013)

google ist dein freund

"custom maid installation" und der eintrag war auf der ersten seite ^^


----------



## Ogil (1. August 2013)

Soso - die alte Google-Ausrede  *notiert*


----------



## Wynn (1. August 2013)

gerade noch via google bei deviantart die installations reihenfolge gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ogil schrieb:


> Soso - die alte Google-Ausrede *notiert*




ich versuche nur damen in der not zu helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (1. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> gerade noch via google bei deviantart die installations reihenfolge gefunden
> 
> ....
> 
> ...




wtf wo haste das denn her ? 
Aja alle tot hier oder was passiert hier grade?


----------



## Ogil (1. August 2013)

Wynn kann grad nicht antworten - er hat da ein paar Probleme mit dem Schlong-Controller: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (2. August 2013)

moin moin


----------



## Keashaa (2. August 2013)

WTF ist dieses Custom Maids?


----------



## seanbuddha (2. August 2013)

Ein Spiel für untervögelte Singelmänner.


----------



## Deanne (2. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ein Spiel für untervögelte Singelmänner.


So wie mich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FAP, FAP, FAP, FAP!!!!


----------



## Schrottinator (2. August 2013)

> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> *Derulu *[sup]@ [/sup]Forum0 Minute zuvorso..ich setze 500 XTS, dass gleich der heute eigetlich tote GUMO weitere einträge erhält, nachdem deanne was gepostet hat



Ich poste hier was, weil Derulu darauf hin wettet!


----------



## Derulu (2. August 2013)

Und ich habe gewonnnen  

Ich bin kluk, weiß alles, war Genasium


----------



## Wynn (2. August 2013)

der pc ist ja uralt ^^

tippe auf mitte der 90er das baujahr


----------



## seanbuddha (3. August 2013)

Morgen. Ich bin gleich auf nem Fahrübungsplatz und hoffe das ich in den A6 keine Beule fahre @_@


----------



## Wynn (3. August 2013)

nach den ganzen shark filmen gibt es jetzt passenden badeanzug für die damen ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. August 2013)

Andere stehen haben einen Fußfetisch, Wynn einen Haifetisch. x)

Btw der sieht nice aus.


----------



## Wynn (3. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Andere stehen haben einen Fußfetisch, Wynn einen Haifetisch. x)
> 
> Btw der sieht nice aus.





Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> So war ja im Krankenhaus, war nicht voll, war schön kühl 5/5
> Der Knochen am Sprunggelenk ist gebrochen, aber 6 Wochen ne Schiene am Fuß und Clexane spritzen ist mir lieber als n Gips oder ne Op. x) 5/5




haste dir so den fuss gebrochen ? ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. August 2013)

Ja...wenn ich wieder RP's für Skins brauche, verkaufe ich mich an reiche japanische Geschäftsmänner. :x


----------



## win3ermute (3. August 2013)

Da ist viel zu viel Stoff am Badeanzug...


----------



## seanbuddha (3. August 2013)

A6 heile, ich bin ein Naturtalent im Fahren sagt mein Vater und meine Schwester ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (3. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> A6 heile, ich bin ein Naturtalent im Fahren sagt mein Vater und meine Schwester ^^



So wie jede Mutti sagt, dass ihr Sohn ein hübscher Bub ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> So wie jede Mutti sagt, dass ihr Sohn ein hübscher Bub ist.



Ach neeee


----------



## Wynn (3. August 2013)

schrotti dein ventilator schon angekommen ?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> schrotti dein ventilator schon angekommen ?


----------



## Wynn (3. August 2013)

sorry die hitze aber fängt beide mit s an ^^

meinte sean ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (3. August 2013)

Leider nein  Ich schau mal eben nach der Versandnummer.


Er ist netmal verschickt worden >.> Meine fresse.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2013)

Aun's Schuld


----------



## seanbuddha (3. August 2013)

Wenn ich den in die Finger bekomme! *Wutentbrannt Eistee trinkt*

Wenn der Ventilator kommt wird das wie in der Goldfinger-Szene. (Nur das der Laser durch den Ventilator ohne Abdeckung ersetzt wird)

"Erwarten sie von mir, dass ich rede?"

"Nein, Mr. Aun - Ich erwarte von Ihnen, dass sie sterben!"


*VROOOOOOM*


Und NEIN, Aun entkommt nicht!


----------



## win3ermute (3. August 2013)

Goldfinger! Mein erster Film, den ich jemals im Kino gesehen habe <3! Und nein, sooooo alt bin ich dann doch nicht - Anfang der '80er gab es hier halt ein kleines Kino, das Samstags für 5,- DM olle Streifen spielte.

Da hab' ich dann mit 12 "Empire strikes back" gesehen; später "Horror-Alligator", "Scanners" und "G*s*cht*r d*s T*d*s". Mein allererster damals aktueller Kinofilm war übrigens "Das schwarze Loch".

Filmerweckungserlebnis war viel früher: Auf dem Schulfest zur Einschulung meiner Schwester vermissten die Eltern den damals 4-jährigen. Der saß gebannt vor einer Leinwand und zog sich "Bambi" vor einem Super-8-Projektor 'rein... Trauma inklusive... wer denkt sich so einen Scheiß wie "Bambi" eigentlich aus und glaubt, daß kleine Kinder damit umgehen können?!


----------



## seanbuddha (3. August 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Goldfinger! Mein erster Film, den ich jemals im Kino gesehen habe <3! Und nein, sooooo alt bin ich dann doch nicht - Anfang der '80er gab es hier halt ein kleines Kino, das Samstags für 5,- DM olle Streifen spielte.
> 
> Da hab' ich dann mit 12 "Empire strikes back" gesehen; später "Horror-Alligator", "Scanners" und "G*s*cht*r d*s T*d*s". Mein allererster damals aktueller Kinofilm war übrigens "Das schwarze Loch".
> 
> Filmerweckungserlebnis war viel früher: Auf dem Schulfest zur Einschulung meiner Schwester vermissten die Eltern den damals 4-jährigen. Der saß gebannt vor einer Leinwand und zog sich "Bambi" vor einem Super-8-Projektor 'rein... Trauma inklusive... wer denkt sich so einen Scheiß wie "Bambi" eigentlich aus und glaubt, daß kleine Kinder damit umgehen können?!


Edit: Oh, tatsache er ist auf dem Index! Es gibt ganz viele Kinderfilme die eher was für Erwachsene sind ^^ Denkt mal an "Watership Down"


----------



## Aun (3. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Aun's Schuld






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh Gott ich kann nicht mehr


----------



## Wynn (3. August 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Filmerweckungserlebnis war viel früher: Auf dem Schulfest zur Einschulung meiner Schwester vermissten die Eltern den damals 4-jährigen. Der saß gebannt vor einer Leinwand und zog sich "Bambi" vor einem Super-8-Projektor 'rein... Trauma inklusive... wer denkt sich so einen Scheiß wie "Bambi" eigentlich aus und glaubt, daß kleine Kinder damit umgehen können?!



cap & capper war auch brutal

oder charlie alle hunde kommen in den himmel die höllenszenen oder das letzte einhorn usw


und gut das der ventilator von sean ein gitterschutz hat sonst wär er sein genital los ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (3. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> und gut das der ventilator von sean ein gitterschutz hat sonst wär er sein genital los ^^



Ich habe ohne Abdeckung geschrieben. Die kann man abschrauben.


----------



## Aun (3. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich habe ohne Abdeckung geschrieben. Die kann man abschrauben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein ganz harter ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (3. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich habe ohne Abdeckung geschrieben. Die kann man abschrauben.



Warum steckt du deinen Dödel in den Ventilator? Bist du beknackt oder was? O_o


----------



## seanbuddha (3. August 2013)

Hä, wieso ich O_o dachte Aun undso. Goldfinger blah.


----------



## Wynn (3. August 2013)

schrotti da kannste genauso gut fragen

warum stecken leute ihre genitalien in staubsauger oder stürzen mit den hintern auf schraubenzieher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mwI8N146W5s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine fresse ist das neue Album geil <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. August 2013)

Urgh


----------



## seanbuddha (5. August 2013)

Jaaa, ich weiss ich hab da nen Fehler gemacht Ausgebildete Kräfte aus dem Ausland zu beziehen >.> Hätte doch meine Studenten fördern sollen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HUEHUEHUEHUEHEUHEUIHEUHEUHEUEUEHUE


----------



## Saji (5. August 2013)

Okay... es ist zu heiß. Mir ist eben die Klingel an der Tür abgeraucht, im wahrsten Sinne! oO Jetzt stinkt der Flur nach geschmolzenen Kunststoff.


----------



## Wynn (5. August 2013)

das kommt wohl von deinen heissen blick ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (5. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> das kommt wohl von deinen heissen blick ^^







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTN6Du3MCgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (6. August 2013)

Naj wo sind die Buffies am Morgen


----------



## H2OTest (6. August 2013)

bah morgen, der solls terben gehen .. wann hatte ich das letze mal so wenig schlaf? ...


----------



## Alux (6. August 2013)

Ich bin auch seit 5 auf, hab vergessen Wecker ausmachen. Aja und Krankenstand is ätzend, dauernd nur daheim huckn -.-


----------



## Deanne (6. August 2013)

Die Müllabfuhr hat mich um 5 Uhr aus dem Schlaf gerissen, weil denen im Hausflur die Mülltonnen umgekippt sind. -___-


----------



## Schrottinator (6. August 2013)

ich würd es gerne Mal schaffen so früh aufzustehen. Dann könnte ich um 6 im Büro sein und um 14 Uhr nach Hause fahren. Leider ist das Bett Morgens immer am gemütlichsten.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2013)

Hat es bei euch auch heute Nacht heftig Gewittert?


----------



## Deanne (6. August 2013)

Nein. Ich habe gebittelt und gebettelt, aber es blieb warm und freundlich. :-(




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2013)

Wird Zeit das der Sommer zuende geht...dann kann ich auch wieder meine Stiefel tragen


----------



## Deanne (6. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wird Zeit das der Sommer zuende geht...dann kann ich auch wieder meine Stiefel tragen



Und ich endlich wieder Strumpfhosen, Pullis und Mützen. Ich liebe Mützen, man braucht sich nicht so oft die Haare waschen. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2013)

Stimmt, dann sinds nurnoch 3 Duschen bis Weihnachten, wa'?


----------



## Wynn (6. August 2013)

soll ja ab morgen kühler sein


----------



## Schrottinator (6. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Hat es bei euch auch heute Nacht heftig Gewittert?



jupp. Wir hatten heute Morgen sogar heftige Diskussionen darüber, ob es Regen gab oder nicht. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> jupp. Wir hatten heute Morgen sogar heftige Diskussionen darüber, ob es Regen gab oder nicht. ^^



Wo kommste denn wech? Will das Gebiet einschränken ^^


----------



## Wynn (6. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. August 2013)

Sankt Erpelsburg




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HTYOa2_1aH4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Sankt Erpelsburg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D: No way!

Ich wohn in der Duck'schen Gasse, und du?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. August 2013)

Erpelallee 26


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2013)

Oh, das ist 2 Ecken weiter. Ich komm gleich mal bei dir vorbei, ok?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. August 2013)

Ich bin zur Zeit im Büro. Ich mach aber in ein paar Stunden Feierabend. Dann können wir uns ja bei Starducks treffen.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2013)

Oh, gern. Den auf dem Entendamm?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. August 2013)

jupp.

Dank Megavolt haut es uns die ganze Zeit die Internetleitung weg... -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2013)

Kapier ich nicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. August 2013)

Der Kerl mitder Batterie auf dem Rücken und dem Stecker aufm Kopf?


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2013)

Sagt mir immernoch nix. Was hat der mit eurem Inet zutun?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. August 2013)

Der Turnt bei unseren Internetprovider aufm Dach und seitdem bricht bei uns die Leitung immer wieder zusammen. Ich weiß nicht was er da macht, aber es scheint er Grund dafür zu sein, dass bei uns als immer die Leitung wegbricht.


----------



## Deanne (6. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Den kennt man doch!


----------



## Schrottinator (6. August 2013)

Eins steht fest: Wenn ich ne Familie gründe, dann zieh ich nach Entenhausen. Familienfreundliche Umgebung, wunerschöne Altstadt, Hafen, gute Schulen und das wichtigste: Kein Haufen von Wahnsinnigen und Spinnern!


----------



## Derulu (6. August 2013)

Arbeitest du etwa bei S.H.U.S.H Schrotti?


----------



## Schrottinator (6. August 2013)

Nicht im Hauptquartier. Direktor Ganter hat uns ein Labor in einem ehemaligen Bürokomplex eingerichtet.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach der... Ich dachte jetzt so RL undso.


----------



## Legendary (6. August 2013)

Ich fiste euch bis ihr quakt.


----------



## Wynn (6. August 2013)

das ist so sean mässig legendary


----------



## Legendary (6. August 2013)

Ich wollts einfach mal ganz trocken in den Raum werfen.


----------



## seanbuddha (6. August 2013)

Wieso Sean mäßig O_o


----------



## Schrottinator (6. August 2013)

So unrecht hat Wynn nicht.


----------



## Legendary (6. August 2013)

Muss ich den beiden zustimmen. Ich bin assi aber ich weiß es wenigstens.


----------



## Wynn (6. August 2013)

ausserdem aua legendary 

das ist ja mindestens 10x10x10 cm


----------



## ZAM (6. August 2013)




----------



## Legendary (6. August 2013)

Wat? Ich fühl mich nicht angesprochen. :>


----------



## Wynn (6. August 2013)

legendary sei brav - nen baseball schläger ist massiver als ne faust ^^


----------



## Legendary (6. August 2013)

Wollen wirs ausprobieren?

In Bayern geht man dazu aufd Bluatwiesn.


----------



## Wynn (6. August 2013)

ich meinte in bezug auf dein beitrag mit den die diskussion anfing ^^


----------



## Legendary (6. August 2013)

Achso haha. 

Naja das stimmt aber ne Faust kann auch schon ganz schön wehtun.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. August 2013)

Habt ihr es immer noch vom F*sten?


----------



## Wynn (6. August 2013)

nein wir reden über chasing amy 

wo die szene als gespräche vor kam ^^

beste szene aus den film ist eh





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pgTuarwFm6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2013)

Da trinke ich abens mal und kann icht vernünftig pennen? son dreck .. stehe ich halt auf ... nach 4 stunden "schlaf"


----------



## orkman (7. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Da trinke ich abens mal und kann icht vernünftig pennen? son dreck .. stehe ich halt auf ... nach 4 stunden "schlaf"



trinken ? alkohol ? wenn ich das mache dann bin ich entweder im koma und werd erst spaet wach oder ich penn nur 3 stunden und bin topfit


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2013)

ne wenn ich trinke kann ich meist nie richtig pennen entweder dreht sich alles oder ich kann nicht schlafen


----------



## orkman (7. August 2013)

sauber ... du nimmst keine energy drinks um wachzubleiben sondern ein bier  die leber freuts


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2013)

waren eher 2 cocktails für 6,50 anstatt 11 euro


----------



## Schrottinator (7. August 2013)

moin


----------



## orkman (7. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> waren eher 2 cocktails für 6,50 anstatt 11 euro



wenigstens alk drinne ... wir haben im urlaub auch 6.50 fuer 2 cocktails gezahlt und das war eher nen vitamin shake ... ok wir sind auch vllt haerteres gewoehnt ... wir trinken zu 3 : 1 flasche vodka , 2 flaschen champagner und noch anderes gedoehns (bier /rum/...)... und haben dann nix ... ;(


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2013)

naja "einer" für 6,50 anstadt 11  und da war ordentlich drin


----------



## Keashaa (7. August 2013)

Cocktails *träum* das wär mal wieder was feines...
Btw. ich brauch unbedingt nen Teppan!


----------



## Konov (7. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ne wenn ich trinke kann ich meist nie richtig pennen entweder dreht sich alles oder ich kann nicht schlafen



Selbe Reaktion meines Körpers 
Wenn man nachm Alk mal richtig pennen konnte, dann hatte man soviel intus dass mans gar nicht mehr gemerkt hat

Im zweifel lieber gar nix mehr trinken. Ich vertrag jedenfalls mittlerweile nix mehr.... mit Anfang 20 hab ich gern nicht zu wenig getrunken aber heute lieg ich nach 2-3 Bier echt unterm Tisch


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2013)

Hmm ja aber hmm ich trinke ja nicht viel 

was habe ich jetzt eigentlich gewonnen? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (7. August 2013)

Aloha Freunde. Haben wir unter den Buffies jemanden der sich mit Musikerzeugung(Electro) auskennt?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. August 2013)

Mit dem was ich weiß, würde ich mich eigentlich nicht gerne als Hilfe anbieten. Hier gibt es aber einen, der Ahnung hat. Wenn ich den Namen rausgefischt habe, dann editier ich ihn hier rein.

Edit: Der kann dir bestimmt weiter helfen -> DarthMarkus1st


----------



## Alux (7. August 2013)

Merci


----------



## Saji (7. August 2013)

Moin moin! Allet senkrecht?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. August 2013)

Alles, was nicht im horizontalen Gewerbe ist.


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2013)

Ist das n Akt ne Bescheinigung für Arbeitslosigkeit zu kriegen.


----------



## Konov (7. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ist das n Akt ne Bescheinigung für Arbeitslosigkeit zu kriegen.



Meinste die ALGI negativbescheinigung fürn ALGII antrag? das hab ich auch schon hinter mir.... in den behörden sitzen sowieso nur hohle Früchte.

Zum Glück steht nächsten Monat neuer Job und ordentlich kohle ins Haus


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2013)

nein Arbeitslosenbescheinigung damit meine mutter weiter kindergeld kriegt ..


----------



## Ogil (7. August 2013)

Also frueher (bei mir ist das ueber 10 Jahre her - zwischen Zivi und Studium hatte ich mich auch fuer 2 Monate oder so arbeitslos gemeldet) war es das nicht. Termin machen, den Leuten klar machen, dass das nur fuern Uebergang ist (und man auch keine Kohle will sondern das nur wegen Versicherung/Kindergeld braucht) und dann sollte es passen...


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2013)

aber allein das ich heute das vierte mal angerufen habe (seit freitag jeden tag probiert) und heute mal durchgekommen bin um gesagt zu bekommen das ich n termin brauche der aber noch nicht gegeben werden kann zum kotzen


----------



## Konov (7. August 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Also frueher (bei mir ist das ueber 10 Jahre her - zwischen Zivi und Studium hatte ich mich auch fuer 2 Monate oder so arbeitslos gemeldet) war es das nicht. Termin machen, den Leuten klar machen, dass das nur fuern Uebergang ist (und man auch keine Kohle will sondern das nur wegen Versicherung/Kindergeld braucht) und dann sollte es passen...



10 jahre ist ne lange Zeit....


----------



## Ogil (7. August 2013)

Jo - zumals es laenger als 10 Jahre her ist. Normalerweise wuerde ich annehmen dass sich in der Zeit ne Menge geaendert hat - aber wir reden hier von einem Amt (auch wenn es sich jetzt ganz modern-tuffig Agentur nennt)...


----------



## Legendary (7. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Hmm ja aber hmm ich trinke ja nicht viel
> 
> was habe ich jetzt eigentlich gewonnen?



Ach du bist das. :>


----------



## H2OTest (7. August 2013)




----------



## Schrottinator (8. August 2013)

hier ist ja noch gar nichts los.


----------



## Doofkatze (8. August 2013)

Dritte Sperre im WoW-Forum. Ich habe eine MMO-Champion Nachricht, die auf einen Bluepost basierte, kopiert, daraus entwickelte sich eine normale Diskussion. Heute bin ich, ohne jegliche Meldung gebannt wegen Spamming/Trolling, da das verfassen von Beiträgen in anderen Sprachen nicht erlaubt ist, obwohl genau das ständig und überall vorkommt, z. B. sämtliche PTR Diskussionen in den Klassenforen darauf basieren.


----------



## Merikur (8. August 2013)

Draußen Nass aber nicht kalt... trotzdem ungemütlich und irgendwie will der Kaffee auch nicht richtig die Wirkung entfalten....naja der Tag kann ja nur besser werden


----------



## Konov (8. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> hier ist ja noch gar nichts los.



Um die Uhrzeit doch net 

Mein Kopf fühlt sich irgendwie matschig an.
Und Muskelkater.

Und ich schließe mich an, der Kaffee entfaltet seine Wirkung nur zögerlich heut


----------



## Schrottinator (8. August 2013)

ich bin nun bald seit 3 Stunden auf Arbeit und ich habe noch nichts auf die Reihe gebracht


----------



## H2OTest (8. August 2013)

Gucken ob das was wird ... 

Mein Link


----------



## Konov (8. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Gucken ob das was wird ...
> 
> Mein Link



Und jetzt?? ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (8. August 2013)

Party!


----------



## H2OTest (8. August 2013)

Keine Ahnung habe mich jetzt drauf beworben .. Hmm wenn ich das nicht kriege lass ich 1 jahr lang meine eier baumeln


----------



## Konov (8. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung habe mich jetzt drauf beworben .. Hmm wenn ich das nicht kriege lass ich 1 jahr lang meine eier baumeln



Soll ja leute geben die können sich das leisten 

hab auch nen halbes jahr die eier baumeln lassen, würde es aber nicht gern nochmal machen wollen.
Spätestens nachn paar Wochen wirds tierisch langweilig

Im zweifel würd ich was ehrenamtlich machen. Kriegst zwar nix dafür aber kannst es dir in den Lebenslauf tackern


----------



## Aun (8. August 2013)

naja, wenn er zum jobcenter geht bekommt er ja mehr kohle als beim bfd


----------



## H2OTest (8. August 2013)

ne glaub ich nicht mit kinder geld taschengeld und alimente bekomme ich dann ca 880 euro


----------



## Konov (8. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja, wenn er zum jobcenter geht bekommt er ja mehr kohle als beim bfd



Jo das is das problem unseres Systems.... hatte 3 Studentenjobs und hab irgendwann gar keinen mehr gemacht, weil ich vom Amt mehr kriege.

Zum Glück nächsten Monat normalen Job und gutes Geld... die ganzen Ämter nerven tierisch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2013)

mach einfach n bfd, fsj oder föj. Kannst aufhören wann du willst und bekommst ganz gutes Geld. Liest sich im Zeugnis besser als so ne Lücke..

Und nen Platz bekommst du easy.


----------



## Legendary (8. August 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Dritte Sperre im WoW-Forum. Ich habe eine MMO-Champion Nachricht, die auf einen Bluepost basierte, kopiert, daraus entwickelte sich eine normale Diskussion. Heute bin ich, ohne jegliche Meldung gebannt wegen Spamming/Trolling, da das verfassen von Beiträgen in anderen Sprachen nicht erlaubt ist, obwohl genau das ständig und überall vorkommt, z. B. sämtliche PTR Diskussionen in den Klassenforen darauf basieren.



Wie kann den kack das überhaupt dann noch spielen, hab 5 Jahre gezockt und ich bereue jeden Tag. Nicht umsonst laufen die User zur Zeit scharenweise weg.

Schließ damit ab, jetzt kannst eh nicht mehr ins Forum.


----------



## Deanne (8. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wie kann man den kack überhaupt dann noch spielen, hab 5 Jahre gezockt und ich bereue jeden Tag. Nicht umsonst laufen die User zur Zeit scharenweise weg.
> 
> Schließ damit ab, jetzt kannst eh nicht mehr ins Forum.



Ich wurde mal gebannt, weil ich einen Idioten ingame gefragt habe, ob er noch ganz sauber tickt. Damit hätte ich gegen die Verhaltensregeln verstoßen. 
Das fand ich damals schon ziemlich kleinkariert und albern. 

Und dank der ganzen Änderungen, die Blizz in letzter Zeit gebracht hat, bin selbst ich als ehemaliges Fangirl mittlerweise weg.


----------



## Saji (8. August 2013)

Ich hab kurz nach MoP aufgehört und es bis heute nicht bereut. War zwar eine schöne Zeit mit allen Instanzen und dem Gammeln in Stormwind, aber irgendwann ist einfach Schluss.  Nun unterhält mich GW2 hervorragend, auch wenn ich ab und zu vor'm Bildschirm eskaliere. Ende diesen Monats wird mich dann noch FF14 ARR etwas unterhalten. Probemonat wird auf jeden Fall gezockt, danach mal sehen.


----------



## Derulu (8. August 2013)

Laaaaangweilig


----------



## Alux (8. August 2013)

Unterhalte mich!


----------



## Derulu (8. August 2013)

selber Alux...es ist ja mir langweilig 



Legendary schrieb:


> Wie kann man das überhaupt dann noch spielen, hab 5 Jahre gezockt und ich bereue jeden Tag. Nicht umsonst laufen die User zur Zeit scharenweise weg.



Klingt fast so wie ein Verlassener, der von seiner großen Liebe betrogen wurde und sie nun überall schlecht macht und "die ganzen Jahre bereut"  	







Ich hoffe, wenn ich aus der tür gehe, hat es draussen schon abgekühlt - dann kann man endlich wieder durchlüften zuhause


----------



## Legendary (8. August 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Klingt fast so wie ein Verlassener, der von seiner großen Liebe betrogen wurde und sie nun überall schlecht macht und "die ganzen Jahre bereut"



Mhm...jetzt muss ich aufpassen was ich sage, sonst krieg ich nen Bann. 

Ich sags mal so...wenn ich überlege was ich in der Zeit hätte alles machen können...ist wie mitm Rauchen, hab 8 Jahre geraucht und bin seit 5 Jahren Nichtraucher und sehr stolz drauf und bereue auch jeden Tag des Rauchens und das war definitiv keine große Liebe. Wer WoW spielt ist meistens ein Freak, war bei mir auch so, hatte zwar immer ne Perle aber so ne Scheiße wie Raids, bei denen du dann nicht vor 01:00 nachts leaven darfst und du schon deine Essenszeiten etc. nach WoW richtest...ich finds einfach nur krank im Nachhinein und da bin ich keine Sekunde stolz drauf und vermiss es auch nicht.


----------



## Saji (8. August 2013)

Deine Hand zählt nicht als Freundin, Legendary.


----------



## Legendary (8. August 2013)

Haha schlecht.


----------



## Alux (8. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Mhm...jetzt muss ich aufpassen was ich sage, sonst krieg ich nen Bann.
> 
> Ich sags mal so...wenn ich überlege was ich in der Zeit hätte alles machen können...ist wie mitm Rauchen, hab 8 Jahre geraucht und bin seit 5 Jahren Nichtraucher und sehr stolz drauf und bereue auch jeden Tag des Rauchens und das war definitiv keine große Liebe. Wer WoW spielt ist meistens ein Freak, war bei mir auch so, hatte zwar immer ne Perle aber so ne Scheiße wie Raids, bei denen du dann nicht vor 01:00 nachts leaven darfst und du schon deine Essenszeiten etc. nach WoW richtest...ich finds einfach nur krank im Nachhinein und da bin ich keine Sekunde stolz drauf und vermiss es auch nicht.



Da stimm ich zu. Ich hab auch aufgehört als es so anfing und bin froh, dass ich das rechtzeitig erkannt habe. Jetzt im Juli hab ich mal wieder nen Monat probiert, war ganz lustig mit den alten Hasen aber das Spiel allein gefällt mir nicht mehr ergo hab ich jetzt 22GB Speicher für anderes Zeug. Es gab auch einige Momente die ich sehr bereue.


----------



## Derulu (8. August 2013)

Man kann es ja mit allem übertreiben


----------



## Alux (8. August 2013)

Ein Gerücht


----------



## Legendary (8. August 2013)

Das "Problem" ist ja - es spielt keiner mehr von meinen alten Leuten. Die haben alle eingesehen, dass es Schmarrn ist.

Mittlerweile zock ich lieber ne Runde Xbox360, da kann ich aufm Bett chillen und nach 2 Stunden reichts mir dann eh meistens...MMOs machen viel zu schnell süchtig wenn sie gut sind und dann machst du dein Leben davon abhängig, planst und taktest dein Leben um das Spiel und nicht andersrum.


----------



## Derulu (8. August 2013)

Die Dosis macht das Gift


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2013)

Tja Pech wenn man sich ner Raidgilde anschließt  Ich habe nur tolle Erinnerungen, wofür ich Blizzard wirklich dankbar bin. Mit Freunden und sogar mal mit ner (festen) Freundin (ich sag euch das geht nicht) zu zocken, ne Gilde zu führen, im TS abzuhängen, den einen oder anderen Raid zu rushen... (immerhin noch alles bis vor Cata geschafft)... die Zeit will ich nicht missen.

Nur die VERDAMMTE GAMETIME, die ich dafür bezahlt habe, bekomme ich net zurück, aber das ist ja wie in nem Puff. Zahlst viel Geld, hast Spaß, fertig.


----------



## Saji (8. August 2013)

Da ich bis auf Karazhan nie etwas mit Raids zu tun hatte kenne ich solche Sachen gar nicht. Wenn ich off wollte bin ich einfach gegangen, und hab nur das getan was ich wollte. Diese Zwänge in Spielen kann ich überhaupt nicht ab, sowas versaut mir einfach den Spielspaß. Genau wie Gilden die fordern das man immer TS laufen hat. Wenn ich den ganzen Tag im Laden stehe und die Leute mit jeglichen Mist volllabern muss will ich am Abend meinen Mund und meine Ohren dicht machen. ^^


----------



## Derulu (8. August 2013)

Feierabend


----------



## Alux (8. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Tja Pech wenn man sich ner Raidgilde anschließt  Ich habe nur tolle Erinnerungen, wofür ich Blizzard wirklich dankbar bin. Mit Freunden und sogar mal mit ner (festen) Freundin (ich sag euch das geht nicht) zu zocken, ne Gilde zu führen, im TS abzuhängen, den einen oder anderen Raid zu rushen... (immerhin noch alles bis vor Cata geschafft)... die Zeit will ich nicht missen.



Das möcht ich ja net leugnen. Ich habe ja auch einige Freunde durch WoW gefunden und hatte eine tolle Zeit, nur leider gabs zwischendrin halt immer Momente die ich sehr bereue.

Und ich hab grad von ner mir unbekannten person eine Freundschaftsanfrage auf FB bekommen O.o


----------



## Legendary (8. August 2013)

Ich war nicht direkt in einer Raidgilde aber ich wollte Progress schaffen, wozu spiele ich dann sowas? Zum abhängen kann ich auch an die Tanke. Ich bin eine Person die etwas erreichen will - ob im echten oder virtuellen Leben. Und da war raiden lieber unabgänglich. Immer auf der Jagd nach neuen geilen Epics, hatte am Ende über 100 Mounts und Pets (Catazeiten) und insgesamt 7 85er. Und trotzdem war es langweilig weil ich alles hatte, alles kannte, jede Quest gespielt hatte. Ich hatte das Spiel einfach durch. 

Wenn Blizz sein neues MMO an den Start bringt will ich nicht wissen ob ich es wieder zocke, das würde nämlich noch genialer sein. Daran darf ich gar ned denken. :O


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2013)

Guten Morgen, 
Gestern aus Thailand wieder gekommen ! Hatte die geilsten 4 Wochen meines Lebens,nicht alles war schön aber der größte teil war ein Traum. Nächstes Jahr wieder
Ich liebe es so sehr


----------



## Doofkatze (9. August 2013)

Es gibt so Tage ...

Ich bin im offiziellen WoW Forum gebannt, weil ich einen englischen Bluepost zitiert habe. Trolling/Spamming, nicht in englischer Sprache posten, 1 Woche Sperre.

Meine Adminrechte unseres DotA-Bots sind "weg", ohne jegliche Vorwarnung oder Benachrichtung, ohne Diskussion.Einfach plötzlich nicht mehr da.

In WoW bin ich derzeit allein, da sich unser Server innerhalb von 2 Monaten quasi aufgelöst hat und alle plötzlich keine Lust mehr haben, was nicht immer an dem Teufelskreis liegt, das ja weniger Spieler auf dem Server sind. 

Im WoW-Forum werde ich dafür teilweise dann nochmals aufgezogen, das ich mich "beschwere".

Und Skyrim ... joa, wieder ne Stunde weitergespielt mangels Alternativen, aber irgendwie auch nicht so den Draht drauf gerade.


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2013)

H2O traurig


----------



## orkman (9. August 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> Gestern aus Thailand wieder gekommen ! Hatte die geilsten 4 Wochen meines Lebens,nicht alles war schön aber der größte teil war ein Traum. Nächstes Jahr wieder
> Ich liebe es so sehr



bang ... kok  ... nicht alles war schön 

das hier ist auch witzig : http://www.n24.de/n24/Nachrichten/Netzwelt/d/3316776/die-nsa-aergern---auf-eigene-gefahr.html


----------



## Konov (9. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> H2O traurig



Warum des? armes töff töff


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2013)

Weil alles scheiße und nichts klappt wie es soll, naja wenigstens hatte ich heute/gestern meinen ersten "richtigen" einsatz 

Edit: Warum kann Feuerwehrmann auch kein Ausbildungsberuf sein


----------



## Konov (9. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Weil alles scheiße und nichts klappt wie es soll, naja wenigstens hatte ich heute/gestern meinen ersten "richtigen" einsatz
> 
> Edit: Warum kann Feuerwehrmann auch kein Ausbildungsberuf sein



Ist doch ein ausbildungsberuf wenn ich mich nicht irre.... oder hängt vom Bundesland ab?

Hier ist alles sehr einleuchtend erklärt... musst halt erst die Grundausbildung machen:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feuerwehrausbildung#Ausbildung_in_Deutschland


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2013)

olli <3

Heute n date w0000000t


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Heute n date w0000000t



lol wo ist das Foto auf das ich die ganze zeit warte??


----------



## Schrottinator (9. August 2013)

dort, wo du nicht rankommst?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> dort, wo du nicht rankommst?



ahaha eine sehr lustige und intelligente Antwort


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2013)

Warum sollte ich grade dir ein Foto zeigen ?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. August 2013)

lol kannst es meinetwegen auch für alle hier Posten

wir müssen natürlich wissen ob dein Date geil ist oder nicht, ein Date mit einer hässlichen würde dein ansehen bei allen hier im forum ohne Ausnahme schädigen


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2013)

Ich will wieder nach Thailand


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> lol kannst es meinetwegen auch für alle hier Posten
> 
> Baron King 2 müssen natürlich wissen ob dein Date geil ist oder nicht, ein Date mit einer hässlichen würde dein ansehen bei Baron King 2 hier im forum ohne Ausnahme schädigen



fixed

shikari wenn er dich zu sehr nervt mit seiner stalkerei einfach melden


----------



## Schrottinator (9. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> fixed
> 
> shikari wenn er dich zu sehr nervt mit seiner stalkerei einfach melden



Jetzt muss nur noch der fix gefixed werden.


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

fix gefixxt werden ?

habe doch die beiden wir durch baron kind 2 ersetzt


----------



## Legendary (9. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> baron kind 2


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> wir müssen natürlich wissen ob dein Date geil ist oder nicht, ein Date mit einer hässlichen würde dein ansehen bei allen hier im forum ohne Ausnahme schädigen





Als ob es mich juckt was andere hier über mich denken, du kannst dir sicher sein, dass ich mit nem Mädel aus gehe, das MIR gefällt. 

Was du oder sonst wer denkt juckt mich nicht. Wie gesagt, ich kenne euch alle nicht persönlich (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen).


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2013)

lol'd too


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2013)

und die, die er kennt habenandere moglichkeiten sie zu sehen ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> und die, die er kennt habenandere moglichkeiten sie zu sehen ^^



na wenn das so ist will ich shaqiri auch kennenlernen


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

baron versteh es doch endlich 

shikari hat kein interesse an dir - er erwidert deine liebe nicht also kannste die verfolgung von ihm im forum einstellen


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> baron versteh es doch endlich
> 
> shikari hat kein interesse an dir - er erwidert deine liebe nicht also kannste die verfolgung von ihm im forum einstellen



damit musst du dich ja auskennen ^^

abgesehen davon liebt shaqiri mich, wir sind beide hamburger jungs


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2013)

Ich habe ja immer noch im Hinterkopf, dass das Sean sein könnte.

o_o btw wenn du mich kennenlernen willst, persönlich, musst du zumindest weiblich sein. Und das biste net 

... oh Gott Hamburg... ich sag nix mehr.


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

nein sean ist das nicht die mods haben das schon an der ip damals geprüft als baron ihn zum 3tage bann provozierte


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2013)

Ah ok, dann is ja gut. Als Hamburger haste schonmal nen Vorteil


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

treff dich doch auf dem fischmarkt morgens um 6 uhr mit ihm



Spoiler



und dann wenn er abgefüllt ist schickst ihn auf einen fischschiff richtung russland


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2013)

Ich bezweifle, dass er um diese Uhrzeit alleine auf der Straße sein darf..


----------



## Deanne (9. August 2013)

Ich habe WoW auch lange Jahre gerne gespielt und viel Spaß daran gehabt, das gebe ich wirklich offen zu. Teilweise habe ich jeden Tag stundenweise gezockt und die Zeit vergessen, weil mich das Spiel so gut unterhalten hat. Aber irgendwann war einfach Schluss: die Raids wurden immer einfacher, die Klassen immer ähnlicher und der Zauber war irgendwann weg.

In einer Beziehung trennt man sich ja auch, wenn einen nichts mehr verbindet, die Gefühle weg sind und man sich nur noch über den anderen ärgert. 
Trotzdem denkt man gerne an die guten Zeiten zurück, ohne aber zu vergessen, warum man einen Schlussstrich gezogen hat...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (9. August 2013)

haha shaqiri deine witze werden immer lustiger loooool


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle, dass er um diese Uhrzeit alleine auf der Straße sein darf..



Komm schon, er sucht verzweifelt Freunde.


----------



## Deanne (9. August 2013)

Warum interessieren sich eigentlich alle so für Sh1k4ris Date? Jetzt bin ich auch ein bisschen neugierig geworden.


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

nur baron kind 2 interessiert sich für shikaris frauen weil er konkurenz angst hat 

aber er schreibt immer wir dabei ist es nur er der sich interessiert wie sie aussieht und so ^^


----------



## Deanne (9. August 2013)

Mich interessieren andere Frauen auch immer brennend.


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2013)

Mein Vater denkt immernoch mein Tattoo wäre nicht echt


----------



## Deanne (9. August 2013)

Mein Vater fragt sich bis heute nicht, warum er mich seit Jahren nur noch in Pullis und Jacken sieht. ^^


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2013)

Olli haste deine Tattos hier schon gepostet?


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2013)

(y) <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. August 2013)

Ollis Füße sind viel interessanter als mein Date, also themenwechsel bitte


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2013)

o.o ist das absichtlich so?


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2013)

ja isses


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist dat original


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. August 2013)

Oh okay, auf der Wand wirkts besser.


----------



## Olliruh (9. August 2013)

Musst auch bedenken das es auf dem foto nicht grade ist weil es seitlich auf dem knöchel sitzt


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

filzstift ?

haste auf der arbeit oder uni die schuhe samt zocken ausgezogen ? haben die da nicht komisch geschaut ?


----------



## Ogil (9. August 2013)

Also in das Herz muss mindestens noch ein "Bernd"-Schriftzug...


----------



## Schrottinator (9. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> haste auf der arbeit oder uni die schuhe samt zocken ausgezogen ? haben die da nicht komisch geschaut ?



Weil? O_o


----------



## Alux (9. August 2013)

Ich muss noch bis September warten bis ich meine bekomme.


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2013)

http://www.highwaynews.de/?p=15437


----------



## Konov (9. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> http://www.highwaynews.de/?p=15437



Was denn?
Warste dabei?

Oder posten wir neuerdings wahllos verkehrsunfälle die alle 5 Minuten in deutschland passieren?


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Weil? O_o



ich weiss nicht bei mir auf arbeit / schule hätten die komisch geschaut wenn ich schuhe und socken ausziehe und fotos von meinen füssen mache


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht bei mir auf arbeit / schule hätten die komisch geschaut wenn ich schuhe und socken ausziehe und fotos von meinen füssen mache





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sap


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

reflox ist das bei euch in der schweiz normal ? ^^


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> reflox ist das bei euch in der schweiz normal ? ^^



Ich weiss nicht wovon du redest. Ich bin nicht Schweizer nein nein.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. August 2013)

er hält jeden für einen Schweizer


----------



## H2OTest (9. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Was denn?
> Warste dabei?
> 
> Oder posten wir neuerdings wahllos verkehrsunfälle die alle 5 Minuten in deutschland passieren?



hab danach aufgeräumt


----------



## Reflox (9. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> er hält jeden für einen Schweizer



Vielleicht ist er ya selber Schweizer und will uns das in die Schuhe schieben


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

Reflox kann leider nicht mehr antworten er wurde vom ENZIAN abgeholt


----------



## Aun (9. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ollis Füße sind viel interessanter als mein Date, also themenwechsel bitte



ollis arsch ist doch noch VIIIIIEEEEEl interssanter


----------



## Wynn (9. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ollis arsch ist doch noch VIIIIIEEEEEl interssanter



Ungefähr 619.000 Ergebnisse (0,34 Sekunden)  
und auf Seite 1


*Olis Arsch-Rakete - YouTube*
samt facebook fanpage ^^


----------



## Konov (9. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ollis arsch ist doch noch VIIIIIEEEEEl interssanter



Sorry too much... du hast den Bogen überspannt


----------



## orkman (10. August 2013)

guten morgen liebe leute ... der kaffee steht bereit ... wer holt brötchen ?


----------



## Alux (10. August 2013)

Ich hab hier ne lecker Semmel und Kakao mit ner Sahnehaube 

EDIT: Ich glaub ich hab unsern shikari auf Instagram gefunden


----------



## Konov (10. August 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> guten morgen liebe leute ... der kaffee steht bereit ... wer holt brötchen ?



keine chance, heut gibts vollkornbrot!

käffchen schlürfen weitermachen!


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> wurde diese woche ( oder letzte ) noch gross breit getreten ... wie kommts dass ihr nix davon mitbekommen habt ?
> 
> http://www.n24.de/n2...liegt-raus.html



Da steht zurückschicken. Meine Sendung ist aber nach 9 Tagen nichteinmal versand worden, dementsprechend habe ich sie storniert.


----------



## Derulu (10. August 2013)

Jo, es geht um's geschickt kriegen, eventuell ausprobieren und wieder zurück schicken


----------



## H2OTest (10. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xy4FXhkm6Nw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Bust a move <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2013)

Morgen meine Lieben


----------



## H2OTest (10. August 2013)

Geh du mal lieber essen


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2013)

Wer?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. August 2013)

Tue ich (vorm PC), ich mag es bloß nicht andere vollzuschmatzen so wie andere Leute *hustDENNIShust*


----------



## H2OTest (10. August 2013)




----------



## Wynn (10. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u04H3c67GZI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (10. August 2013)

Seit ich einmal Sixx geschaut habe, weiß ich, dass Frauensender vom Teufel finanziert werden.


----------



## Saji (10. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Seit ich einmal Sixx geschaut habe, weiß ich, dass Frauensender vom Teufel finanziert werden.



ProSiebenSat.1 Media AG... aber kommt auf's selbe raus.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Skandalös! Verbannt Killerspiele, wir brauchen Christenspiele über Jesus' Nächstenliebe 

Ach...und seit wann ist GTA 4 ab 16 und seit wann kann man da gezielt Kehlen durchschneiden?


----------



## Deanne (10. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> wir brauchen Christenspiele über Jesus' Nächstenliebe



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkNvQYiM6bw[/youtube]


----------



## seanbuddha (10. August 2013)

Die berühmte Blaue Cartridge... hach ja 

Ein unlizensiertes NES Game das extrem Schlecht war


----------



## Legendary (11. August 2013)

NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN NEIN!


----------



## H2OTest (11. August 2013)

Meister <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-l0uoX7abJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2013)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Konov (12. August 2013)

Guddn Morgn!


----------



## Aun (12. August 2013)

meh


----------



## seanbuddha (12. August 2013)

"Guten" Morgen.


----------



## Olliruh (12. August 2013)

Mooooooooooooorgen


----------



## Schrottinator (12. August 2013)

Hier ist ja gar nichts los.


----------



## Derulu (12. August 2013)

Was geht los da rein?


----------



## Doofkatze (12. August 2013)

Lone Ranger Kritik @ Film,Fernsehen,Kino,Musik-Forenbereich.


----------



## Shmandric (12. August 2013)

Naja, das mit den Killerspielen ist einfach eine Frage des Konsumenten. Ich kann von mir behaupten, dass ich keinen Bock darauf habe eine Frau auf Gleise zu legen, nur weil ich das eben im Spiel getan habe. Also wenn man alt genug ist, dann bestaunt man eher die Details und weiß, dass das Spiel eben im überspitztem wilden Westen statt findet. In einem haben die Leute aber recht, für Kinder ist das nichts. Ich finde die 16er Grenze sinnvoll. Ich finde generell sinnvoll, dass Eltern überwachen (soweit das möglich ist) was Kinder machen. Ich gehöre noch zu der *** Generation, es gab damals wenig was so blutig war wie die uncut SNES Version. Ich war 14 und hab natürlich erstmal alle Finisher ausprobiert  

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich einen Dachschaden davon getragen habe. Aber heute frage ich mich, ob es klug ist, sowas mit 14 zu spielen. Ich bin schon ein wenig abgestumpft geworden, was so Sachen angeht. Ich denke man kommt im Leben noch früh genug mit Gewalt und Leid in Kontakt. Weiß nicht, ob man seine Freizeit mit sowas fristen sollte, schonmal garnicht als Kind. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Wynn (12. August 2013)

thema leid da reicht schon allein die werbung von n24/dmax die zwischen den dokus läuft wo traurige musik eingespielt wird und dann verhungerte 3t weltkinder gezeigt werden und das gefühlt bis zu 20 bis 30 mal am tag da stumpft man automatisch ab oder schaltet um - die spende kommen ja eh nie bei den leuten an die es brauchen sie unicef spendenskandal damals


----------



## Konov (12. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> thema leid da reicht schon allein die werbung von n24/dmax die zwischen den dokus läuft wo traurige musik eingespielt wird und dann verhungerte 3t weltkinder gezeigt werden und das gefühlt bis zu 20 bis 30 mal am tag da stumpft man automatisch ab oder schaltet um - die spende kommen ja eh nie bei den leuten an die es brauchen sie unicef spendenskandal damals



n paar Satzzeichen würden deinen postings auch net schaden!


----------



## Wynn (12. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> n paar Satzzeichen würden deinen postings auch net schaden!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (12. August 2013)

Ich finds nervig solche Sätze ohne Atempause 3 mal lesen zu müssen, bevor ich verstehe was du überhaupt sagen willst....

Und jetzt regts mich auf dass DOTA 2 ne halbe stunde nach Mitspielern sucht und keine findet


----------



## Derulu (12. August 2013)

Satzzeichensetzung hat viel weniger mit Grammatik als man denkt und viel mehr mit Verständlich- und Lesbarkeit zu tun.


----------



## Konov (12. August 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Satzzeichensetzung hat viel weniger mit Grammatik als man denkt und viel mehr mit Verständlich- und Lesbarkeit zu tun.



Darum gings mir, danke


----------



## bkeleanor (13. August 2013)

ich bin da der selben meinung, wobei ich hier im forum auch gewisse rechtschreibfehler in kauf nehme, mit absicht mache.
z.b. bin ich zu faul um die shift taste zu drücken und so findet man in meinen posts kaum mal einen grossen buchstaben.


----------



## Merikur (13. August 2013)

So erstmal Guten Morgen allerseits und wenigstens ist schon Dienstag xD


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

guten Morgen


----------



## Doofkatze (13. August 2013)

Hatte gestern Abend mächtig Spaß in WoW. Endlich waren mal wieder meine Freunde nach ca. 3 Wochen Lustlosigkeit online und sowas muss man natürlich ausnutzen und wieder was zusammenspielen.

Mein Hexer hat ja mittlerweile ein recht ansprechendes 534er Itemlevel, braucht also nicht mehr wirklich noch ein Item aus dem LFR. Dennoch kann es ja durchaus Spaß machen, mitzulaufen :>

Mit dem Equipment ist es ja nicht wirklich verwunderlich, an Platz 1 zu stehen, dennoch waren die Kommentare in der Gruppe ganz witzig. Als ich mit ca. 1kk DPS den Trash vor dem eisernen Qon spielte, tauchten mehrfach gewisse "sagma, gehts noch??" auf. Bei den Zwillingen spammte der mir gänzlich unbekannte Tank plötzlich ein "go doofus go doofus go doofus" über mehrere Zeilen und behielt das bis zu Lei Shens Ableben bei.

... Hatte was :-)


----------



## Aun (13. August 2013)

na solange du nicht officer doofy genannt wirst ^^


----------



## Deanne (13. August 2013)

Ich habe meinen Hexer neulich mal wieder angespielt, 7 Tage Spielzeit sei dank. Für meinen Geschmack hat er aber nichts mehr von dem, was ihn früher mal ausgemacht hat. 

Sollte ich noch mal anfangen, werde ich Shadow spielen.



Wynn schrieb:


> dann biste auf den falschen websiten weil die buffed werbung orientiert sich an deinen cookies ^^



Das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Ich habe mich online noch nie über Schwangerschaftstests oder Waschpulver informiert. Ich bin noch nicht mal auf Frauen-Seiten unterwegs, das könnte ich ja noch verstehen.

Hm, wo treibe ich mich überwiegend herum... Buffed, 9GAG, Amazon, Youtube... Nope, damit kann das nichts zu tun haben. -______-



Aun schrieb:


> wynn du bist sooooo langsam...... und in 15 tagen wirst du noch träger, was die forenreaktionfreudigkeit angeht
> 
> deann heißt eigtl horst und kommt aus köln. mag kölsch, 1.fck, und fährt täglich die strecke warschau/amsterdam auf weltrekordniveau. sie ist einer der typen, marke silberrücken, bei denen selbst die haare noch haare haben



Um Gottes Willen, doch nicht aus Köln. Also, mein wahres Ich kommt von der Waterkant und ist St. Pauli-Fan.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das kann eigentlich nicht sein. Ich habe mich online noch nie über Schwangerschaftstests oder Waschpulver informiert. Ich bin noch nicht mal auf Frauen-Seiten unterwegs, das könnte ich ja noch verstehen.



Klingt, als ob von irgendwo Alter und Geschlecht abgegriffen worden sind (vielleicht steckt das ja auch irgendwo in einem Cookie drin).


----------



## Wynn (13. August 2013)

jo die scheinen dein geschlecht und alter von deinem profil genommen zu haben und wo du es sonst angegeben hast


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> jo die scheinen dein geschlecht und alter von deinem profil genommen zu haben und wo du es sonst angegeben hast



ctrl+a, ctrl + c und dann ctrl+v. Macht es einfacher für dich.


----------



## Deanne (13. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> jo die scheinen dein geschlecht und alter von deinem profil genommen zu haben und wo du es sonst angegeben hast



Waschpulver, Schwangerschaftstests... Wenn das die Themen sind, für die ich mich interessieren sollte, läuft bei mir etwas gehörig falsch... ^^


----------



## Wynn (13. August 2013)

@schrotti 

@deanne

es ist keine personalisierte werbung auf dich sondern denk ich mehr auf die altersgruppe von fraun von deinem alter bis xx alter und da sagt deren statistik wohl das die durschnittsfrau schwanger ist und viel wäsche waschen tut


----------



## Deanne (13. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> es ist keine personalisierte werbung auf dich sondern denk ich mehr auf die altersgruppe von fraun von deinem alter bis xx alter und da sagt deren statistik wohl das die durschnittsfrau schwanger ist und viel wäsche waschen tut



Das meine ich ja. Scheinbar verhalte ich mich nicht so, wie ich mich als Frau mit 27 verhalten sollte. Oh Gott, da ist bestimmt was mit den Hormonen, ich muss dringend zum Arzt.


----------



## Ogil (13. August 2013)

Wenn da mal nicht so Killerspiele wie WoW dran Schuld sind!


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2013)

Morgen noch arbeiten und dann erstmal sauber Urlaub bis einschließlich 06.09.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RrZL1D7eojk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wenigstens hält er seine Versprechen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. August 2013)

Wieder daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Wynn (13. August 2013)

test

hm hier gehts nur shoutbox nicht mehr


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

webe. Hab übrigens auf dich gehört.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> webe. Hab übrigens auf dich gehört.


super. x)


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

bis jetzt tu ich damit nur blöd rumspielen. Mal schauen, ob mir was intelligentes dazu einfällt.

(ich muss mir abgewöhnen nach jedem Satz ctrl+s zu drücken)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> bis jetzt tu ich damit nur blöd rumspielen. Mal schauen, ob mir was intelligentes dazu einfällt.
> 
> (ich muss mir abgewöhnen nach jedem Satz ctrl+s zu drücken)


Würde es dann gerne hören


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

solange ich mir nicht Autotune leisten kann bezweifel ich das.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> solange ich mir nicht Autotune leisten kann bezweifel ich das.


Autotune ist eh kacke!
Es gibt doch sogar freewareprogramme dafür oder?


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

keine Ahnung. Ich wollte damit eigentlich auch nur sagen, dass ich nicht singen kann.
Ich hab mir auch noch überlegt, ob ich vielleicht mit nem Podcast anfange oder Mal mit den Videos beginne, die ich schon länger machen will. Das nimmt aber zur Zeit noch alles zu viel Zeit in Anspruch.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> keine Ahnung. Ich wollte damit eigentlich auch nur sagen, *dass ich nicht singen kann.*
> Ich hab mir auch noch überlegt, ob ich vielleicht mit nem Podcast anfange oder Mal mit den Videos beginne, die ich schon länger machen will. Das nimmt aber zur Zeit noch alles zu viel Zeit in Anspruch.


Das war mir durchaus klar. 
Und ja das wird es wohl oder übel...^^


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

Ich mache Let's Plays! Als erstes kommen Mineman und Slendercraft.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2013)

Und aus der Asche des Magogan erhob sich ein weiteres Übel, dass diese Welt erneut in Finsternis stürzen wird:

<Donnern und Blitzen ist zu hören während der Sprecher eine Pause einlegt>

SCHROTTINATOR!


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

_zu gemeinter Post_


----------



## seanbuddha (13. August 2013)

Doch der junge Schrottinator weiss noch nichts von seinen Kräften. In der Obhut der Titanen liegt nun das Schicksal dieser Welt, ob sie diese ihm offenbaren.


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2013)

Autotune ist mega. <3


----------



## Schrottinator (13. August 2013)

Falls es dich tröstet: Ich will nicht Mal versuchen Markiplier zu imitieren, da ich weiß, dass man ihn nicht nachahmen kann.



Legendary schrieb:


> Autotune ist mega. <3



Mit Autotune kann man echt geile Sachen machen. Ich würde den gleichen Effekt, den Zemo verwendet, permanent benutzen.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2013)

Ja was ist denn heute nur los außer nix?


----------



## Aun (14. August 2013)

*insertrandomflame*


----------



## Deanne (14. August 2013)

Herrlich: ein Bekannter ist an Pressekarten für die Gamescom gekommen, freut sich gerade einen Ast ab und gibt überall damit an. Allerdings weiß er nicht, dass am Mittwoch mittlerweile eh jeder Zugang hat, der 25 Euro übrig hat...


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> *insertrandomflame*



*insertrandomreply*


----------



## Aun (14. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> *insertrandomreply*







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*insertrandomrecipecontainingbacon*


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2013)

*insertrandomgreetingcontainingblackjackandhookers*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2013)

Wo bleiben die seanbashes? Es gab heute noch keinen!
Oder kommen die immer erst im Nachtschwärmer wenn Zam schon schläft?


----------



## Aun (14. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die seanbashes? Es gab heute noch keinen!
> Oder kommen die immer erst im Nachtschwärmer wenn Zam schon schläft?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

niemand hat die absicht sean zu bashen


----------



## Wynn (14. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die seanbashes? Es gab heute noch keinen!
> Oder kommen die immer erst im Nachtschwärmer wenn Zam schon schläft?



 das ist nicht sehr sozial kompatibel


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> das ist nicht sehr sozial kompatibel


No no no sir!


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> das ist nicht sehr sozial kompatibel







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6zXDo4dL7SU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die seanbashes? Es gab heute noch keinen!
> Oder kommen die immer erst im Nachtschwärmer wenn Zam schon schläft?



Sean ist wie das bestellte Essen beim Asiaten. Man weiß nicht wirklich was man vor sich hat und irgendwie will man das auch nicht.

Und nun zurück ins Studio.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2013)

x)


----------



## seanbuddha (14. August 2013)

COME AT ME BRO!


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2013)

und dann?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. August 2013)

Gibts Küsschen links und rechts!


----------



## Aun (14. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Gibts Küsschen links und rechts!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

Hier ist ja immernoch nichts los.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hier ist ja immernoch nichts los.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht mein problem


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

Als hätte ich 3 Mal Beatlejuice gesagt.


----------



## Konov (15. August 2013)

Morgen 

Das forum nervt, alle paar stunden ist hier ne fehlermeldung aufm bildschirm 

Und meine neuen nachbarn nerven. (über mir)
Seit neuestem fangen die morgens um 8 an mit Sprachübungen am PC.

Erst ertönt laut eine Roboterstimme die ein Wort sagt, dann wiederholen es die Leute.

Is doch net normal sowas


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

wie mancheiner hier im forum nicht auf die uhrzeit gucken kann ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> In meiner Wohnung breitet sich gerade ein komischer Geruch aus...
> 
> Kennt ihr den Geruch wenn Bauern ihre Gülle auf gefrorenen Äckern verteilen?





Wc Rohr undicht ?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

Das ist doch mal ein guter Grund Klopapier zu verwenden.


----------



## Manowar (15. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Wc Rohr undicht ?



Ich denke eher an einen Abfluss (vllt noch ein unentdeckter), der trocken ist.
Haben wir in der Firma. Je nach Temperatur etc, trocknet der irgendwann aus und es riecht nach Arsch


----------



## orkman (15. August 2013)

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/studium/medizinstudenten-im-pj-das-haette-auch-schiefgehen-koennen-a-914791.html

woher ich das nur kenne ? 
bei meinem ersten praktikum war das nicht viel anders ... den leuten im krankenhaus wurde noch extra gesagt dass wir medizinstudenten bis jetzt nur vor den buechern sassen und nie was praktisches gemacht haben ... als die unitante weg war wurden mir schon sofort 10 patienten zugewiesen um die ich mich alleine kuemmern sollte 

ok , ich hab beim kleinsten problem sofort nachgefragt ob es richtig so ist ... wo ich den leuten vllt mal auf den senkel ging ... aber ich frag lieber einmal zuviel nach als einmal zu wenig


----------



## Legendary (15. August 2013)

Urlaub! Heut früh erstmal sauber geradelt und gepumpt, so kanns beginnen. Morgen Shoppen in München, beschte.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2013)

Ne, war einfach mitten in der Nacht der Geruch, später war er wieder weg. Komisch, nuja.


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

Mitten in der nacht plötzlich der geruch ?

Sean was gabs gestern mittag/abend zu essen bei dir ?

Vieleicht hattest du einfach nur blähungen XD


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2013)

Witzbold. Das kam von draußen, ich sitze direkt neben dem Fenster.


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

dann hat halt dein nachbar unter dir das wc fenster aufgemacht
die ständigen ddos angriffe nerven


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2013)

Was für Angriffe?


Juhu Saji hasst mich wegen Tybalt


----------



## Saji (15. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Juhu Saji hasst mich wegen Tybalt



 Stirb du Knilch! Roooaaar! *mit Äpfeln um sich werf*


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

tybalt ?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

Normalerweise hätte ich gesagt, dass es was mit Romeo & Julia zu tun hat. Wenn ich bedenke, wo wir uns befinden, würde ich aber eher auf Guild Wars 2 tippen.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. August 2013)

100 Punkte an Schrotti.


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

sean belästigt saji auf tybalt ?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

wird jetzt der Notstand ausgerufen?


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> sean belästigt saji auf tybalt ?






Schrottinator schrieb:


> wird jetzt der Notstand ausgerufen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo. Ich hätte meine Aussage vielleicht in den richtigen Kontext bringen sollen.
Auf der anderen Seite war es das gif schon fast wieder wert.


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo.



die deutsche übersetzung ist ja fies ^^

[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif][/font]





> [font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Den Donner-Knüppel im Schinken-Geldbeutel vulkanisieren[/font]<br style="font-family: Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 15px; line-height: 26.25px;">[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Den Austern-Graben mit der Schoß-Rakete knüppeln[/font]<br style="font-family: Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 15px; line-height: 26.25px;">[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Das Ritzen-Beil im Magen-Schloss zerbomben[/font]<br style="font-family: Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 15px; line-height: 26.25px;">[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Die Pudding-Luke oh la la an die Bums-Fliegenklatsche anpassen[/font]<br style="font-family: Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 15px; line-height: 26.25px;">
> [font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Die Unter-Stange im zermatschten Handschuh marinieren[/font]<br style="font-family: Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 15px; line-height: 26.25px;">[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Den Juhu-Sumpf mit dem Typen-Kolben bohren[/font]<br style="font-family: Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 15px; line-height: 26.25px;">[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Den Flatter-Knochen in der Miststück-Runzel mit Hochdruck reinigen[/font]<br style="font-family: Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 15px; line-height: 26.25px;">[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Die Fidel-Höhle ohh la la mit dem Schweins-Kirchturm beschießen[/font]
> [font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Steck du-weißt-schon-was in du-weißt-schon-wo[/font]<br style="font-family: Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 15px; line-height: 26.25px;">[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Steck du-weißt-schon-was in du-weißt-schon-wo[/font]<br style="font-family: Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 15px; line-height: 26.25px;">[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Steck du-weißt-schon-was in du-weißt-schon-wo[/font]<br style="font-family: Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif; font-size: 15px; line-height: 26.25px;">[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Steck du-weißt-schon-was in du-weißt-schon-wo[/font]


[font=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif][/font]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. August 2013)

What the heck am I reading?

Nevermind. Crossover time! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

forum hat konvertierung putt gemacht ^^


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> What the heck am I reading?
> 
> Nevermind. Crossover time!



wenn schon dann: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (15. August 2013)

check




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jeder der nicht permanent angemeldet ist hat die arschkarte gezogen


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

toll, jetzt ist auch noch mybuffed weg. Wenn das so weiter geht, fang ich noch an irgendwas zu zocken.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> toll, jetzt ist auch noch mybuffed weg. Wenn das so weiter geht, fang ich noch an irgendwas zu zocken.



ein glück kommt man auch übers forum in die sb ^^


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php?app=pages&module=shoutbox


----------



## Konov (15. August 2013)

Mein Wespenstich tut voll weh


----------



## Schrottinator (15. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein Wespenstich tut voll weh


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein Wespenstich tut voll weh






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Mein Wespenstich tut voll weh



soll ich dir aufschreiben was ich alles habe und was mir alles schmerzt konov ?


----------



## win3ermute (15. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> soll ich dir aufschreiben was ich alles habe und was mir alles schmerzt konov ?



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M68GeL8PafE[/youtube]

NUUUUUUURSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEE!


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

ist halt konov hat nen kleinen wespenstich der nix dagegen ist was ich habe ^^


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 badass cat!


----------



## Konov (15. August 2013)

Danke für euer Mitgefühl, jetzt gehts besser


----------



## Wynn (15. August 2013)

besonders wo du in deiner signatur hast das schmerz nur vorübergehend ist ^^


----------



## Konov (15. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> besonders wo du in deiner signatur hast das schmerz nur vorübergehend ist ^^



Ist ja auch so


----------



## Deanne (15. August 2013)

Whoa, ich habe mir heute eine schöne Wohnung angeschaut. 90 qm, 2 Bäder mit Wanne und Dusche und eine sehr nette Hausverwalterin.


----------



## Aun (15. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Whoa, ich habe mir heute eine schöne Wohnung angeschaut. 90 qm, 2 Bäder mit Wanne und Dusche und eine sehr nette Hausverwalterin.



kann ich mit einziehen?
also für 90 m² und student musst du aber reichlich schotter haben ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (16. August 2013)




----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

keiner spielt mit schrotti im gumo



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> keiner spielt mit schrotti im gumo



Findest du es nicht ein wenig hart, dich selbst als ein niemand darzustellen?


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

ich bin ja auch nur ein schatten


----------



## Konov (16. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich bin ja auch nur ein schatten



... deiner selbst? 

Guten Morgen


----------



## Schrottinator (16. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ich hab ja auch nen schatten



fixed.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> fixed.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. August 2013)




----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Danke für euer Mitgefühl, jetzt gehts besser


Meins hast du, Wespen sind fies.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. August 2013)

Die echten A*löcher sind Hornissen! Die sind schlimmer als eine Fahrt Morgens im Schulbus!


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

ich mag hornissen. die fressen wenigstens wspen, die mir ans salamibrötchen wollen!


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> kann ich mit einziehen?
> also für 90 m² und student musst du aber reichlich schotter haben ^^



Naja, ich arbeite ja als wissenschaftliche Mitarbeiterin an der Uni und in einem Archiv, falle also unter die Werkstudenten-Regelung. Da darf ich etwas mehr verdienen. Abgesehen davon bin ich ja auch bald fertig und bekomme noch Unterstützung von meinem Vater.


----------



## Olliruh (16. August 2013)

Prinz Porno !




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AdFwxBi4RvU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Die echten A*löcher sind Hornissen! Die sind schlimmer als eine Fahrt Morgens im Schulbus!



Ich habe panische Angst vor Hornissen. Ich würde Menschen umboxen nur um von ner Hornisse wegzukommen.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (16. August 2013)

und ich bin mega allergisch gegen wespenstiche


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2013)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH *flieht*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JeoBUUgh6BA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (16. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> [...]



Sehr heißes Teil!


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wie wärs hiermit? ist doch niedlich


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2013)

Ich habe mir ein Fake-Profil bei Knuddels angelegt, weil die weniger intelligenten Menschen in meinem Umfeld sich dort rumtreiben und die Seite ziemlich polarisiert. Der Chat ist zum sterben komisch. Da sind Leute unterwegs, von denen hätte ich nie gedacht, dass es sie überhaupt geben kann. oO


----------



## Konov (16. August 2013)

Die is noch geiler, hat aber nix mehr mit ner Hornisse zutun




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 huehuehue


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. August 2013)

Geht einer von euch auf die GC und will mir ein Skincode für LoL mitbringen?


----------



## Schrottinator (16. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> huehuehue






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe mir ein Fake-Profil bei Knuddels angelegt, weil die weniger intelligenten Menschen in meinem Umfeld sich dort rumtreiben und die Seite ziemlich polarisiert. Der Chat ist zum sterben komisch. Da sind Leute unterwegs, von denen hätte ich nie gedacht, dass es sie überhaupt geben kann. oO



Knuddels war für mich immer ein Mysterium.
Durch meine Erfahrung in einer Einrichtung der Evangelischen Jugendhilfe habe ich gelernt das Knuddels ein Chat für verzweifelte Menschen niederen Bildungsniveaus ist die dort andere Leute dieses Schlags kennenlernen, sich dann treffen und daraufhin eine Beziehung führen, die trotz meiner Bedenken weitergeführt wird und tragisch endet. 
Am Ende kam dann das "Wieso hab ich nicht auf dich gehört."


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Knuddels war für mich immer ein Mysterium.
> Durch meine Erfahrung in einer Einrichtung der Evangelischen Jugendhilfe habe ich gelernt das Knuddels ein Chat für verzweifelte Menschen niederen Bildungsniveaus ist die dort andere Leute dieses Schlags kennenlernen, sich dann treffen und daraufhin eine Beziehung führen, die trotz meiner Bedenken weitergeführt wird und tragisch endet.
> Am Ende kam dann das "Wieso hab ich nicht auf dich gehört."



Die Mutter meiner Nachhilfe-Schülerin hat dort innerhalb eines halben Jahres 6 Männer kennengelernt und mit allen eine Beziehung geführt. Scheinbar ist das bei Knuddels nicht ungewöhnlich. :-/

Mir ist auch aufgefallen, dass die Mitglieder durch die Reihe eher bildungsfernen Gesellschaftsschichten angehören. Jedes zweite Profil strotzt vor Rechtschreibfehlern, rechtes Gedankengut und zweifelhafte sexuelle Vorlieben sind weit verbreitet. 

Darüber sollte mal jemand eine Diplomarbeit schreiben.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

jetzt bekomm ich das verlangen mich da anzumelden und zu trollen


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> rechtes Gedankengut



Da war diese Geschichte mit besagter bekannten von mir und dem "Knuddels Freund".

Er, ein Lastwagenfahrer eher jüngeren Alters, kurzgeschorene Haare, Haltung glich einer Bulldogge mit Stirnwulzt. (Wieso so ein tolles Mädchen auf soetwas steht habe ich keine Ahnung, aber was solls.)
Ich saß nichtsahnend am Pc, den ich gerade gestartet habe (Wir hatten einen gemeinsamen Pc, lahme Kiste) als ich plötzlich auf dem Desktop etwas bemerkte. Etwas stimmte nicht.
Wie eine kleine Insel prangte eine mp3-Datei Namens "Zillertaler Türkenjäger - Sonderzug nach Mekka" auf dem Bildschirm.

Ich ging sofort zur besagten Dame, weil ich schon wusste das es nur von ihr stammen konnte un konfrontierte sie.
"Das ist keine Nazischeisse. Das ist Torfrock!" (Sie hat nach der Beziehung gesagt das ich recht gehabt hatte etc. etc.)
Tausende Erklärungen später sowie die eher "Brüllende" Konversation meinerseits gegenüber dem Freund hatten nichts gebracht.
Es brauchte halt die Zeit bis sie zur Erkenntnis kam ^^

(Der Witz ist: Seine Verteidigung war "Ich höre das nicht wegen der Texte, sondern wegen der Musik. Ich bin kein Nazi oder sonstwas")


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> jetzt bekomm ich das verlangen mich da anzumelden und zu trollen


Du willst nur unter deinesgleichen.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

naja wo ich die seite mal aufgerufen habe ploppte bei mir so allerhand sicherheitssoftware auf ^^

und gleichgesinnte psychopathen hab ich doch auch hier ^^


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2013)

Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass dort Kinder von angeblich Gleichaltrigen angesprochen und auf andere Seiten bzw. in externe Chat-Programme (MSN, Skype usw.) gelockt werden, wo ihnen dann intime Fragen gestellt werden. Das Problem ist bei Knuddels ein offenes Geheimnis, gegen das niemand wirklich etwas unternimmt.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2013)

Nun, dann müsste man ja eine funktionierende Meldefunktion einrichten, aber das wäre ja völlig Absurd.

Oder wie der Facebook-Algorithmus.


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nun, dann müsste man ja eine funktionierende Meldefunktion einrichten, aber das wäre ja völlig Absurd.



Die gibt es. Ich (bzw. mein Alter-Ego) habe solche Vorfälle schon häufiger gemeldet und auch Rückmeldung von den Moderatoren bekommen, aber die entsprechenden User treiben dort noch immer ihr Unwesen.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die gibt es. Ich (bzw. mein Alter-Ego) habe solche Vorfälle schon häufiger gemeldet und auch Rückmeldung von den Moderatoren bekommen, aber die entsprechenden User treiben dort noch immer ihr Unwesen.



Deshalb betone ich ja das "funktionierend".


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Deshalb betone ich ja das "funktionierend".




Theoretisch funktioniert sie auch. Es gibt für junge User eine Melde-Funktion und der Vorfall wird relativ schnell untersucht, der Chat-Verlauf kontrolliert und der gemeldete User zur Rede gestellt. 

Dann kommt aber der Punkt, an dem sie nicht mehr funktioniert: streitet der gemeldete User die Vorwürfe ab, wird dem Erwachsenen meist mehr geglaubt, als dem Kind. Dazu kommt, dass viele Verantwortliche vor diesem Thema einfach Angst haben und die Verantwortung von sich schieben.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Dann kommt aber der Punkt, an dem sie nicht mehr funktioniert: streitet der gemeldete User die Vorwürfe ab, wird dem Erwachsenen meist mehr geglaubt, als dem Kind.


Es gibt doch gespeicherte Chatverläufe, oder nicht?


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Es gibt doch gespeicherte Chatverläufe, oder nicht?



Ja, ich glaube schon. Aber soweit ich weiß, dürfen die privaten Chatverläufe nur mit Zustimmung beider Chatter eingesehen werden. Knuddels hat da sehr sonderbare Richtlinien. Der Verlauf in privaten Chaträumen ist einsehbar, aber wenn man sich per Whisper unterhält, wird es schwierig.

Allerdings weiß ich auch nicht, wie das ganze im Detail funktioniert.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. August 2013)

Echt sonderbar. Die stehen sich selbst im Weg. Bescheuert sowas.


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2013)

Omnomnom, ich habe lauwarmen Apfelkuchen mit Zimt und Feigen. <3


----------



## Saji (16. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Omnomnom, ich habe lauwarmen Apfelkuchen mit Zimt und Feigen. <3



Ich hab Kaffee und Mini-Hanuta.


----------



## Deanne (16. August 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Ich hab Kaffee und Mini-Hanuta.



Selbstgemacht ist 1000 mal besser!!!!


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

kaltes bier und selbstgemachter burger 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. August 2013)

Hanuta bah. :[


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Hanuta bah. :[



hier kriegst ne bratwurst



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> hier kriegst ne bratwurst
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dieses Gif..oah bah...


NANANANNANANNANANANANANNANANANANANANNANANANANANANANA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

für dich nur die besten gifs und bilder


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> für dich nur die besten gifs und bilder


Viele deiner Gifs verstören mich ...


----------



## Derulu (16. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> für dich nur die besten gifs und bilder



Aber die doch besser in einem Bilder- und weniger in einem Smalltalkthread


----------



## Konov (16. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Dieses Gif..oah bah...



Vorallem wenn du die original Szenen aus den GoT Folgen kennst ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (16. August 2013)

hallo


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. August 2013)

hi.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. August 2013)

und, wie geht's so?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. August 2013)

Super und selbst?
Kommst mit deinemProjekt vorran?


----------



## Aun (16. August 2013)

da es noch niemand gepostet hat:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Super und selbst?
> Kommst mit deinemProjekt vorran?



Joah, ganz gut eigentlich. Welches Projekt meinst du?
- Softwareprojekt vom Job,
- Thesis
- Gameengine
- Game 
- irgendwas anderes, das ich vergessen habe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Joah, ganz gut eigentlich. Welches Projekt meinst du?
> - Softwareprojekt vom Job,
> - Thesis
> - Gameengine
> ...



Dein neues Hobby


----------



## Schrottinator (16. August 2013)

Ich hab erst Mal ab Morgen Urlaub. Bis heute war ich ja eher als Peon unterwegs: Arbeit, Arbeit!


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2013)

Mal fix 11km geradelt, macht frisch im Kopf auch ohne Vio Wasser.


----------



## Aun (17. August 2013)

joar so ne knappe halbe stunde bei ruhiger fahrt hat was


----------



## schneemaus (17. August 2013)

Mein Vater eben... "Zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben weiß ich nicht, wie es weiter gehen soll." Oh Mann...


----------



## Aun (17. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFeEa407XOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 mal ein bischen stimmung hier reinbringen


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> joar so ne knappe halbe stunde bei ruhiger fahrt hat was



Waren 35min joa.


----------



## Ogil (17. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Look at me!


----------



## win3ermute (17. August 2013)

Ich warte bei dem Pic eigentlich nur darauf, daß die Hunde Bewertungskarten hochhalten...


----------



## schneemaus (17. August 2013)

Wow, ich hab's tatsächlich geschafft, zu spülen.


----------



## Ogil (17. August 2013)

Der Stille hier ist nur mit mehr Cat-Content beizukommen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (17. August 2013)

Cat-Tongue.exe has stopped working.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wow, ich hab's tatsächlich geschafft, zu spülen.



Das dachte ich mir auch vor 2 Wochen als ich die Stapel an Tellern und Besteck gepült habe die bei mir in der Spüle laaaaange rumstanden.

Ich müsste mal meinen Schrank aufbauen der seit 2 Wochen verpackt im Flur steht *grübel*


----------



## schneemaus (17. August 2013)

Ne, so viel war's jetzt nicht, halt so der Kram der letzten beiden Tage eigentlich nur. Aber es kostet halt grade alles unglaublich viel Energie.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2013)

Das glaube ich. :/


----------



## Ogil (17. August 2013)

Manchmal sind halt auch die scheinbar einfachen Dinge richtig schwer:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. August 2013)

Wir haben hier ein neues Mitglied: Arbeitsgruppen-Account des Instituts für Bildungsforschung in der School of Education der Bergischen Universität Wuppertal.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wir haben hier ein neues Mitglied: Arbeitsgruppen-Account des Instituts für Bildungsforschung in der School of Education der Bergischen Universität Wuppertal.



ja das ist mein zweitaccount


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2013)

Shikri sieht ja richtig geil aus.


----------



## Saji (17. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Shikri sieht ja richtig geil aus.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Shikri sieht ja richtig geil aus.



Awww  Das Kompliment geb ich zurück.


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2013)

Danke Hase.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. August 2013)

Aaawwwwww. Die Beziehung ist zu goldig, um sie mit Schwulenwitzen in den Dreck zu ziehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2013)

Männerliebe muss nicht immer gleich schwul bedeuten... bevor ich hier die "HAH GAYYYY" Meme sehe...


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2013)

Weil ich einfach cute bin. ^_^


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Shikri sieht ja richtig geil aus.



Hätte ich mir gaaaanz anders vorgestellt. ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Weil ich einfach cute bin. ^_^



Schaust nicht schlecht aus, wobei ich das Bild gern ohne Sonnenbrille sehen würde.


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Schaust nicht schlecht aus, wobei ich das Bild gern ohne Sonnenbrille sehen würde.



Ich mag die Schuhe ja nicht wirklich.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich mag die Schuhe ja nicht wirklich.



Wenn ich die grad genauer brachte hast du recht, die sehen irgendwie... naja, sie passen nicht zu ihm. *Sich weitere Einzelheiten erspart*

Converse würden ihm vllt. stehen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Converse würden ihm vllt. stehen.



wem nicht?

finde die sehen aus wie 50 euro bugatti schuhe oder sowas, nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2013)

Ich finde es sieht gut aus.


----------



## Konov (17. August 2013)

Ihr seht einfach alle scheiße aus und damit ist das thema durch 

alle außer Deanne natürlich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2013)

Jaja Konov soviel zum Thema Gleichberechtigung...


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> alle außer Deanne natürlich



Wenn du wüsstest, wie beschissen ich gerade aussehe. Ungekämmte Haare, Hulk-Shirt aus der Herrenabteilung und wahrscheinlich noch Reste von den leckeren Spinat-Nudeln zwischen den Zähnen. 

Ja, wir Frauen durften auch nicht immer nach Rosen.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. August 2013)

Wenn du das als schlimm bezeichnest, dann denke ich schon, dass ihr immer so duftet.


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<---- 

Von den netten Komplimenten ist mir so warm geworden, dass ich mein Shirt ausziehen musste.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. August 2013)

Lüge! Ich erkenne am Monitor, dass das nicht du bist.

Edit: Das war nicht wirklich als Kompliment gedacht...


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Lüge! Ich erkenne am Monitor, dass das nicht du bist.



Erwischt, das ist ein altes Bild.

Hier ein aktuelles:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich versuche gerade aus meinem Rechner eine Zeitmaschine zu machen, während ich im Forum schmökere.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. August 2013)

Lüge! Das ist ein Bild von mir!

So viel Lug und Betrug..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2013)

Oh Gott die Brille Deanne... geht mal garnicht.

(wobei, heute isses wieder IN)


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. August 2013)

die brille würde ich sofort tragen


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oh Gott die Brille Deanne... geht mal garnicht.
> 
> (wobei, heute isses wieder IN)



Das ist Retro und absolut gewollt. Meine Einrichtung ist auch bewusst hässlich und altbacken!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. August 2013)

Und der Schlüpper ist von Calvin Klein... not bad.


----------



## orkman (17. August 2013)

deanne hat sich echt veraendert seit letztem mal ... bart ab ?

http://img.youtube.com/vi/AQhgASlucmw/0.jpg

gott sei dank weiss ich dass deanne in RL weit besser aussieht


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> deanne hat sich echt veraendert seit letztem mal ... bart ab ?
> 
> http://img.youtube.c...hgASlucmw/0.jpg



Richtig erkannt. Seit mir hier im Forum per Popup-Werbung ein toller neuer Epilierer vorgeschlagen wurde, ist der Bart ab. Am Rücken klappt es leider noch nicht so gut.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Erwischt, das ist ein altes Bild.
> 
> Hier ein aktuelles:
> 
> ...



Deine Schwangerschaftsstreifen sind so sexy!


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2013)

Oh wie süß ihr alle seid. 

Die Schuhe trag ich normalerweise auch nicht, eher Adidas Sneaker. Sollte mal ein wenig schicker sein. 

Weil ihr geil auf Foto ohne Brille seid:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (17. August 2013)

Njoa, 'n schicker Kerl isser ja schon! Zum Knutschen.


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2013)

Definitiv besser!


----------



## orkman (17. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Am Rücken klappt es leider noch nicht so gut.



ich kenn das ... ich mach dann immer doppelseitiges klebeband auf den boden und schmeiss mich drauf ... versuch dann mal aufzustehen ... man braucht ne zeit bis man sich dran gewöhnt hat ... aber wo ein wille ist , da ist auch ein weg 



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Deine Schwangerschaftsstreifen sind so sexy!



die streifen gibs auch durch kortikoid therapie wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## Deanne (17. August 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> ich kenn das ... ich mach dann immer doppelseitiges klebeband auf den boden und schmeiss mich drauf ... versuch dann mal aufzustehen ... man braucht ne zeit bis man sich dran gewöhnt hat ... aber wo ein wille ist , da ist auch ein weg



Das ist eine wirklich gute Idee. Leider ist der Boden meiner Wohnung meist voll mit leeren Ravioli-Dosen und Herrenmagazinen. Für das Foto habe ich ausnahmsweise aufgeräumt, aber jetzt komme ich schon wieder kaum durch. :-(


----------



## Legendary (17. August 2013)




----------



## orkman (17. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Das ist eine wirklich gute Idee. Leider ist der Boden meiner Wohnung meist voll mit leeren Ravioli-Dosen und Herrenmagazinen. Für das Foto habe ich ausnahmsweise aufgeräumt, aber jetzt komme ich schon wieder kaum durch. :-(



gut dann weiss ich ja bei wem ich mich melden muss wenn ich eine aeltere version eines herrenmagazins haben will ... du musst sie nur wieder finden ... und wenn moeglich die ravioli abkratzen und anderes ... 

wegen dem ruecken faellt mir dann noch die flammenwerfer methode ein ... einfach einmal im leben deo kaufen und mit einem feuerzeug zweckentfremden ... nur aufpassen wegen den haaren auf dem kopf .. manchmal geht eben mehr weg als einem lieb ist ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2013)

Moin!


----------



## H2OTest (18. August 2013)

hi <3


----------



## Deanne (18. August 2013)

Gibt es auf der Gamescom eigentlich wieder einen Buffed-Stand? 

Ich habe über einen Freund, der bei EA arbeitet, einen VIP-Pass ergattert und würde Mittwoch gerne reinschauen. Überlege mir gerade aber, ob sich das überhaupt lohnt, wenn am Fachbesuchertag mittlerweile jeder reingelassen wird.


----------



## seanbuddha (18. August 2013)

Ich müsste auch mal zur Gamescom. Wenn es einen Buffedstand gibt lasse ich ein Paket für ZAM da.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. August 2013)

Wollte eigentlich auch dieses Jahr, aber hat von der Ausbildung her nicht hin gehauen. Fahre aber im Herbst so mal nach Köln.


----------



## Olliruh (18. August 2013)

Denn Kööööööööööööln ist der Hauptstadt der Schwuuuuuuuuuulen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5y0EyVav9nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Ein echter Klassiker


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

juten tach und nun:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)

So was soll ich machen: 
1.) In Kaiserslautern studieren.. 
2.) FSJ 
3.) Job suchen

Ich hätte ja kein Problem mit Kaiserslautern aber ich habe eine Freundin hier in Hagen und wenn ich in kaiserslautern studieren würde hätten wir nicht mal eine Wochenendbeziehung.


----------



## Keashaa (19. August 2013)

Liebe ist vergänglich, dein Studium ist eine Lebenserfahrung, als klar 1)


----------



## H2OTest (19. August 2013)

2

oder ne mit deinem arsch werd stripper


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)

Ich könnte auch noch in Hannover studieren aber die haben noch Studiengebühren :<
Ja das sagen mir viele doofer Weise liebe ich sie so sehr das ich nicht weg möchte.


----------



## Keashaa (19. August 2013)

Dann nimm sie doch mit


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)

Hat leider noch Schule


----------



## Ogil (19. August 2013)

Die Frage ist halt - ist das eine dieser "Forevvva! Endless love"-schon-seit-2-Monaten-Jugend-Beziehungen? Oder was ernstes?


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)

Naja es sind nächsten Monat 1 Jahr.. 
Und es ist schon was sehr ernstes :s


----------



## Keashaa (19. August 2013)

Und wieso kann es keine WE-Beziehung sein, wenn du studierst?


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2013)

weil er sorge vieleicht hat das we beziehungen er sie vieleicht verliert


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Naja es sind nächsten Monat 1 Jahr..
> Und es ist schon was sehr ernstes :s



Süß. Bin jetzt in einer 4-jährigen Beziehung.

Hach...wenn Kinder was von Beziehungen erzählen.


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)

Wochenendbeziehung geht nicht, weil es 3 1/2 Stunden Zug fahrt sind. 

Na und, ihr wart doch auch mal 1 Jahr zusammen. Es brauch halt einfach seine Zeit


----------



## Keashaa (19. August 2013)

3 1/2 Stunden Zugfahrt sind doch nix. In der Zeit kannst du z.B. Unikram erledigen 
Wenn es euch ernst ist, würde ich mich wirklich nicht abschrecken lassen. Davon abgesehen: wenn du ihr was bedeutet, würde sie dich in einem Wunsch zu studieren unterstützen. Ich hab meine Frau auch mal für ein ganzes Jahr nach Japan reisen lassen (Auslandsjahr im Studium). Ist hart, aber man packt sowas! Wenn man will...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2013)

Erster Schultag vorbei und oh man. D:
Von der Hälfte kann ich nichtmal den Namen aussprechen.

Bei mir ist echt alles drin, der Quotenhipsterhomo, ne sehr korpulente Lesbe, ne potentielle Zicke , der CoD-Nerd und was sonst noch alles.

Da komm ich mir echt normal vor...


Oh und die Cousine meiner Freundin getroffen, natürlich musste sie mich ansprechen, und ja...
Bis auf "Ich hab ein Hosenzieher von einem Hubschrauber bekommen" war es nervig. ._.
Sie ist ja eig. ganz nett und so, aber ihr Freund ist so hart nervig, ein Klugscheißer und Angeber, kann aber nichts.
Und sie erzählt immer was sie alles getan haben und ja... .-.

ICH BIN FERTIG! Aun? Munter mich auf. 


@


Keashaa schrieb:


> 3 1/2 Stunden Zugfahrt sind doch nix. In der Zeit kannst du z.B. Unikram erledigen
> Wenn es euch ernst ist, würde ich mich wirklich nicht abschrecken lassen. Davon abgesehen: wenn du ihr was bedeutet, würde sie dich in einem Wunsch zu studieren unterstützen. Ich hab meine Frau auch mal für ein ganzes Jahr nach Japan reisen lassen (Auslandsjahr im Studium). Ist hart, aber man packt sowas! Wenn man will...



Es geht nicht nur um die Zeit, eher die Kosten.
Meine Ex hat in Hamburg gewohnt, knapp 8 Stunden entfernt, was wir Fahrtkosten hatten, unglaublich.
Zumal als Schüler/Student bist du eh knapp bei Kasse, nicht zu vergessen er brauch ne Wohnung etc..
Wenn die Eltern Normalverdiener sind und Unterhalt zahlen reicht das einfach nicht.
Wer jetzt mit "Nebenjob" kommt, kann die Finger still halten.
Uni geht bis Mittags/Nachmittags + lernen + am WE nicht daheim.
Wann soll er arbeiten gehen? Von 8-10 im Rewe kassieren?
Lange macht man so ein Dauerstress glaube ich nicht mit.

Wenn Geld aber keinerlei Rolle spielt, sind 3 1/2 Stunden verkraftbar.

Whatever ich wünsch dir Glück das alles klappt Olli,


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)

Das mit dem Zug kosten ist nicht das Problem weil mein Stiefvater bei der Bahn arbeitet und ich dadurch 1 Klasse Bahntickets für 15 € bekomme. 
Trotzdem wird es halt krass anstrengend. Ich war jetzt schon 4 Wochen in Thailand und es war echt die Hölle, ich will einfach nicht dass das vermissen normal wird und wir uns auseinander leben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das mit dem Zug kosten ist nicht das Problem weil mein Stiefvater bei der Bahn arbeitet und ich dadurch 1 Klasse Bahntickets für 15 € bekomme.
> Trotzdem wird es halt krass anstrengend. Ich war jetzt schon 4 Wochen in Thailand und es war echt die Hölle, ich will einfach nicht dass das vermissen normal wird und wir uns auseinander leben.



Dann würde ich es zumindestens probieren!
Aber 4 Wochen und alle 5 Tage ist ein Unterschied, wollen würd ichs aber auch nicht. (nochmal)


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. August 2013)

studier bwl, dann kannst du immer zuhause bleiben, ich geh vielleicht so 1-2 stunden pro woche in die uni um mal hallo zu sagen


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Wochenendbeziehung geht nicht, weil es 3 1/2 Stunden Zug fahrt sind.



Mein lieber Freund, einer meiner Verflossenen ist Brite, wir haben uns nur 2 mal im Monat gesehen. Dagegen sind 3 1/2 Stunden Fahrt nichts. 
Gescheitert ist es übrigens nicht an der Entfernung.

Wenn du sie liebst, aber klug genug bist, wegen ihr nicht deine Zukunftsperspektive zu riskieren, lässt du dich darauf ein. Probier es doch einfach mal aus, vielleicht klappt es ja?! Und wenn sie mit der Schule fertig ist (sie wird ja kaum erst 14 sein), kommt sie einfach nach.


----------



## Wynn (19. August 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> studier bwl, dann kannst du immer zuhause bleiben, ich geh vielleicht so 1-2 stunden pro woche in die uni um mal hallo zu sagen



*BWL* ist eine wohlklingende Abkürzung für *B*esser*w*isser*l*ehre, die unnötig verwissenschaftlichte Ausbildung an einer Universität zum modernen gewissenlosen Manager (auch genannt "Damager"). Die BWL versteht sich daher als Sammelstudiengang für talentfreie Abiturienten, die


für naturwissenschaftliche, kulturelle, technische oder politische Studiengänge zu unbegabt sind,
kein Ausbildungsbetrieb haben will,
sich zu hirnlosen Ausbeutern ausbilden lassen möchten,
ihren Lebenszweck in schnellen Autos, arrogantem Auftreten und After-Work-Partys sehen,
nicht wissen, was sie mit ihrem Leben anfangen sollen, und denen zum Suizid die Fähigkeit fehlt, einen sinnvollen Abschiedsbrief zu schreiben, _oder_
auf pinke Polo-Hemden mit aufgestellten Krägen, weiße 3/4-Capri-Hosen und schwarze Sonnenbrillen stehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2013)

Bei meiner letzten Beziehung (waren immerhin fast 1 1/2 Jahre) sind es an 2 Stunden Bahnfahrt gescheitert. Und die Entscheidung kam nicht von mir.

Ihr schafft das schon, redet einfach drüber. Und redet viel


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> issen, was sie mit ihrem Leben anfangen sollen, und denen zum Suizid die Fähigkeit fehlt,
> auf pinke Polo-Hemden mit aufgestellten Krägen, weiße 3/4-Capri-Hosen und schwarze Sonnenbrillen stehen.



Es fehlen die Segelschuhe, Perlen-Ohrclips und mindestens 3 Schichten Makeup in 4 Farben.


----------



## ZAM (19. August 2013)




----------



## Wynn (19. August 2013)

*Zu "schwul" für Olympische Winterspiele: Putin lässt Bob, Curling und Eiskunstlauf entschärfen*


Besonders die Sportart Bob ist Putin ein Dorn im Auge. "Es ist unnatürlich, wenn vier erwachsene Männer so nah hintereinander sitzen und in einem penisförmigen Gefährt einen engen Kanal herunterrutschen", sagte das Staatsoberhaupt. 2014 sollen daher nur gemischtgeschlechtliche Bob-Teams zugelassen werden, bei denen Frauen jeweils als Puffer zwischen zwei Männern dienen.


[font="Source Sans Pro, Arial, sans-serif"]http://www.der-postillon.com/2013/08/zu-schwul-fur-olympische-winterspiele.html[/font]


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)

Hab mich jetzt eingeschrieben mal sehen was die Zeit bringt, ätzend ist es schon


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wer jetzt mit "Nebenjob" kommt, kann die Finger still halten.
> Uni geht bis Mittags/Nachmittags + lernen + am WE nicht daheim.
> Wann soll er arbeiten gehen? Von 8-10 im Rewe kassieren?
> Lange macht man so ein Dauerstress glaube ich nicht mit.



Ich kenne zwei Sorten von Studenten:
1. Die mit einem Job
2. Die, die vom Beruf Sohn/Tochter sind.

Es ist sogar so, dass man spätestens zum Praxissemester eh Kontakte hat, damit man irgendwo als Werksstudent arbeitet.
Geschrieben von einem Studenten, der ab Oktober seine Abschlussarbeit schreibt, nebenbei Vorlesungen besuchen muss UND einen Job hat.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwei Sorten von Studenten:
> 1. Die mit einem Job
> 2. Die, die vom Beruf Sohn/Tochter sind.
> 
> ...


Und genug Zeit hier wertvolle Beiträge zu verfassen!


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Und genug Zeit hier wertvolle Beiträge zu verfassen!



Semesterferien. ^^
Trotz der Gefahr in die Sarkasmusfalle reinzutappen: Ich weiß, dass der Mehrwert meiner Posts gegen 0 tendiert.


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)

Kommt hier denn jemand aus Kaiserslautern ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Semesterferien. ^^
> Trotz der Gefahr in die Sarkasmusfalle reinzutappen: Ich weiß, dass der Mehrwert meiner Posts gegen 0 tendiert.


Schrotti, bei dir war das kein Sarkasmus, du gibst des öfteren sinnvolles von dir. :>


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwei Sorten von Studenten:
> 1. Die mit einem Job
> 2. Die, die vom Beruf Sohn/Tochter sind.
> 
> ...



fixd 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> fixd
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke!x)


----------



## Konov (19. August 2013)

Ich hatte 3 Jobs wo ich an der Uni war und die Kohle hat trotzdem net ganz gereicht. Habs dann ja auch geschmissen, lag aber am Studienfach und weil Uni sowieso kacke ist


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2013)

Ich arbeite an der Uni und studiere dort auch, das ist relativ praktisch. Man knüpft Kontakte und macht sich bei den Profs beliebt.


----------



## Konov (19. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich arbeite an der Uni und studiere dort auch, das ist relativ praktisch. Man knüpft Kontakte und macht sich bei den Profs beliebt.



Vorallem zahlt die uni am besten bei den minijobs. Hab an der Uni 15 Euro die stunde bekommen, bei jedem anderen unternehmen der freien wirtschaft nur 8-13 Euro.
Alles Minijobs wohlgemerkt

Jetzt fang ich ne neue ausbildung an und krieg im ersten Lehrjahr 1000 Euro. Wär ich ja blöd wenn ich an der Uni weitergerammelt wär, mit meinen 3 Jobs


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man knüpft Kontakte und macht sich bei den Profs beliebt.



Du würdest dich bei mir mit bloßem Blickkontakt schon beliebt machen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2013)

Bin auch noch am überlegen, ob ich nach der Ausbildung wirklich noch studiere. Sind dann mal eben 5 Jahre (mit meiner jetzigen Ausbildung ) ohne richtiges Einkommen (Nebeneinkünfte ausgeschlossen).

Jobaussichten sind zwar gigantisch gut, aber das Gehalt... meh.


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Vorallem zahlt die uni am besten bei den minijobs. Hab an der Uni 15 Euro die stunde bekommen, bei jedem anderen unternehmen der freien wirtschaft nur 8-13 Euro.
> Alles Minijobs wohlgemerkt



Mir geht es in erster Linie auch nicht um das Geld. Ich möchte an meiner Uni promovieren und dafür muss man die richtigen Grundlagen legen. 
Ich habe keine Lust, dass ich keine Dokorandenstelle bekomme und mich wieder an anderen Unis bewerben muss.


----------



## Konov (19. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mir geht es in erster Linie auch nicht um das Geld. Ich möchte an meiner Uni promovieren und dafür muss man die richtigen Grundlagen legen.
> Ich habe keine Lust, dass ich keine Dokorandenstelle bekomme und mich wieder an anderen Unis bewerben muss.



Jo verstehe,bei dir machts aber auch sinn, da du den ganzen lehramts firlefanz hinter dir hast. 
da wärst du ja doof wenn du jetzt aufhören würdest


----------



## Ol@f (19. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Vorallem zahlt die uni am besten bei den minijobs. Hab an der Uni 15 Euro die stunde bekommen, bei jedem anderen unternehmen der freien wirtschaft nur 8-13 Euro.
> Alles Minijobs wohlgemerkt


Bei uns zahlt die Uni fast am miesesten, zumindest wenn man einen Standardvertrag hat.  Aber in der Regel arbeitet man (als MINT-ler) sowieso um Erfahrung vorweisen zu können. Warum sollte ein Unternehmen auch unnötig Kosten darin investieren, wenn man eben Leute mit genügend Praxiserfahrung finden kann.


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

wir hatten heute noch viel zu wenig katzen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2013)

Jetzt spottest du über meinen Gemüsekeller Aun. Aber an dem Tag, an dem du Leber zubereiten willst und keine Zwiebeln im Haus hast, wird das Gelächter umso größer sein.


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)

Was sind für dich eigentlich "Hipsterhomos" ?


----------



## Ogil (19. August 2013)

Wahrscheinlich Hipster die auf Hipster stehen...


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sowas vllt? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2013)

Ich habe das Gefühl manche Leute sind hier homophob, oder haben zumindest Angst davor. 

Wird schon arg inflationär benutzt...


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

ka shika. hab selber 3 homosexuelle im freundeskreis, und die reißen die derbsten homowitze ever ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl manche Leute sind hier homophob, oder haben zumindest Angst davor.



Das ist das Gleiche.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Was sind für dich eigentlich "Hipsterhomos" ?



Geh mal in einen H&M deiner Wahl.


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

^ this made my day


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das ist das Gleiche.



Hab ich auch gemerkt, bin aber zu faul zu editieren ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2013)

Einen Vorteil hatte es: Ich hatte ne Chance mal den hier  <- zu verwenden. ^^


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2013)

Sexual Lobster!


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Geh mal in einen H&M deiner Wahl.



Das sind aber wohl alles wannabes und wenn überhaupt. Echte Hipster würden nicht mal für Geld in einem H&M gehen.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Das sind aber wohl alles wannabes und wenn überhaupt. Echte Hipster würden nicht mal für Geld in einem H&M gehen.



Jaja, immer diese 2 Klassen Hipstergesellschaft. 

Existiert eigentlich immernoch dieses Atzenproblem?


----------



## Legendary (19. August 2013)

Nee die Atzen haben die Kanye West Brille gegen die Wayfarer und den Jutebeutel getauscht. :>


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Jaja, immer diese 2 Klassen Hipstergesellschaft.



Naja es gibt die, die sich einen undercut schneiden lassen, vans tragen, snapbacks tragen und jedem sagen wie hipster sie sind... 
und es gibt die die sich einfach nur individuell kleiden und nicht jedem sagen wie hipster sie sind und wie sehr sie doch andere menschen hassen...


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2013)

Dabei lenken die (Wannabe-)Hipster nur vom eigentlichen Problem ab (Zeit um ins Hornissennest zu langen): 
Die "Jeder Depp nennt sich nun Nerd"-Pandemie. 
Schade, dass die nicht mehr verprügelt werden. Das würde der Sachen ganz schnell Einhalt gebieten.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xv9y4t2tVYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wuhuuuuuuuuuu Pornostunde xD


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

ja damals als es noch den rohrstock in der schule gab! ordnung durch züchtigung!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ja damals als es noch den rohrstock in der schule gab! ordnung durch züchtigung!


DAS FÜHREN WIR WIEDER EIN!


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wuhuuuuuuuuuu Pornostunde xD



Ich musste erst mal überlegen, ob das ein Männlein oder Weiblein ist. Verstehe auch nicht ganz den Sinn des Videos.


----------



## seanbuddha (19. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich musste erst mal überlegen, ob das ein Männlein oder Weiblein ist. Verstehe auch nicht ganz den Sinn des Videos.



Musste ich auch als ich das erste mal ein Video von ihr gesehen habe  Und Kibas Videos haben keinen Sinn, müssen sie aber auch nicht ^^


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)

Schenkt mir Spiele bei Steam -> Olliruh


----------



## Aun (19. August 2013)

how ´bout no olli ? ^^ aber adden kann ich dich


----------



## Olliruh (19. August 2013)

Ich zeig euch auch nochmal das Arsch Foto


----------



## Deanne (19. August 2013)

Ich habe gerade zufällig gemerkt, dass ich ja bei Raptr angemeldet bin. Ahaha, gute Sache.


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2013)

Haha wie geil ist das Ducktales Video denn bitte?


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Totally destroyed my childhood.
> 
> DU MONSTER



ahuehuehue *böseslachen*


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2013)

[font="Verdana, Arial"]I fly like paper, get high like planes​If you catch me at the border I got visas in my name​If you come around here, I make 'em all day​I get one down in a second if you wait​[/font]​


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

was hast du da grad über meine mutter gesagt? lass meine mutter ausm spiel, dann lass ich deine ausm keller!


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2013)

Willst du?


----------



## Wynn (20. August 2013)

bist doch garkein ösi aun also keine keller privelegien ^^

ist vom farcry 3 intro song der songtext vom h20test ^^


----------



## Saji (20. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> bist doch garkein ösi aun also keine keller privelegien ^^
> 
> ist vom farcry 3 intro song der songtext vom h20test ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> bist doch garkein ösi aun also keine keller privelegien ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. August 2013)

saji spiderman memes sind sowas von oldschool - ausserdem macht man mit krebs keine scherze


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> saji spiderman memes sind sowas von oldschool






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (20. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> saji spiderman memes sind sowas von oldschool - ausserdem macht man mit krebs keine scherze



Kamsi pls.... über Homosexuelle macht man auch keine Witze, das hält dich aber trotzdem nicht davon ab.


----------



## Wynn (20. August 2013)

das ist über ein jahr her ausserdem über den macht die ganze stadt witze und anspielungen genauso über den anderen politiker ^^


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2013)

Theoretischer fertig


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=93dFv3Rriwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich will es so hart spielen... oh mein Gott.


----------



## H2OTest (20. August 2013)

In skype ist er grad gekommen ...


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> In skype ist er grad gekommen ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 too much information


----------



## Legendary (20. August 2013)

Die Katze ist einfach zu geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> too much information



Ich komme immer wenn wir miteinander sprechen...


----------



## Konov (20. August 2013)

Ich finds immer noch herrlisch dass Aun zu jeder situation sofort das passende GIF parat hat

Das Leben ist ein Bilderbuch


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich finds immer noch herrlisch dass Aun zu jeder situation sofort das passende GIF parat hat
> 
> Das Leben ist ein Bilderbuch



that´s my job honey


----------



## Schrottinator (20. August 2013)

Und du machst ihn gut!


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und du machst ihn gut!



boar ein lob von schrotti 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. August 2013)

Ich muss doch die olle Kackfratze bei Launa halten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2013)

Schaut jemand grad die Sony PK auf der GC ?

Die hauen ganz schön raus. 15 neue exklusiv Titel, Twitch/Watchever/Maxdome/ Telekom Partnerschaft, Watch Dogs Movie, Remote Play, Minecraft...

29. November ..


----------



## Aun (20. August 2013)

nein, weil sony scheiße ist!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nein, weil sony scheiße ist!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grml alles scheiße!


----------



## Aun (21. August 2013)

juten morgen.
auf zur arbeit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keashaa (21. August 2013)

Heute ist doch gar nicht Independence Day.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2013)

darum gehts nicht!


----------



## Schrottinator (21. August 2013)

So, dann mal was kleines ausm Chatverlauf von mir. Beschwerden bitte an mich. Ich bin ein einsamer Mensch und erfreue mich an Kontakten.



> schrottinator: Feminismus ist wie Javaprogrammierung: objektorientiert


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wow so much motivation

Was geht bei euch so?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2013)

flöxchen lebt ja auch noch


----------



## Reflox (21. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> flöxchen lebt ja auch noch



So halbwegs l:


----------



## Aun (21. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> flöxchen lebt ja auch noch






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




soviel geht bei moi ^^


----------



## Ogil (21. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. August 2013)

awwwwwww welpen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (21. August 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> So, dann mal was kleines ausm Chatverlauf von mir.



Haha der war gar nicht mal so gut. 

Das verstehen die meisten hier doch sowieso nicht Schrotti.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. August 2013)

Mooooooorgen!


----------



## Aun (22. August 2013)

immer diese gute laune.....


----------



## seanbuddha (22. August 2013)

Guten Morgen. 12h "schlaf" aber ich fühl mich ganz gut.


----------



## Aun (22. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. 12h "schlaf" aber ich fühl mich ganz gut.



meine reaktion:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. August 2013)

Ich sagte nie das ich gute Laune habe!

Wollte mich nur mal wieder melden, nicht das ihr mich noch zu sehr vermisst!


----------



## bkeleanor (23. August 2013)

Hey Mods! Wo ist den der Thread aus dem Allgemeinen WoW Forum hin. Von dem Typen der einen Designer für sein Segel suchte?
Hat der gegen irgendwas verstossen?


----------



## Konov (23. August 2013)




----------



## Olliruh (23. August 2013)

Juten Morjen. 3 Tage in Berlin gewesen, echt schönes Städtchen


----------



## Wynn (23. August 2013)

naja ^^

paar bezirke vieleicht und touristenviertel ansehbar aber schön ist anders ^^


----------



## schneemaus (23. August 2013)

Moinsen!

Heute ist Bude-Aufräum-Tag und der Soundtrack dazu ist:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XRRd-p1p8-0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Edit: Und BITTE fragt mich nicht, wann ich angefangen hab, Dubstep zu hören, ich schäm mich ja immer noch. Eigentlich kam ich ja deswegen drauf:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jez-i9u2g1g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (23. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> naja ^^
> 
> paar bezirke vieleicht und touristenviertel ansehbar aber schön ist anders ^^



Charlottenburg und Kreuzberg gefallen ! 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IHgRAlkpxJw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2013)

"What are you doing my son?"
" Succeeding you, father..."


----------



## Aun (23. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> "What are you doing my son?"
> " Succeeding you, father..."






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2013)

"The kingdom shall fall and from the ashes will rise a new order that will shake the foundation of the world!"


----------



## Konov (24. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> "The kingdom shall fall and from the ashes will rise a new order that will shake the foundation of the world!"



jo, wiss ma bescheid.

Morgen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2013)

Ihr Banausen, hoffentlich wisst ihr auch ohne Google, woher die Zitate sind.

 Habs gestern nochmal durchgespielt und bekomme immer noch nen Insta-Boner


----------



## Legendary (24. August 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ihr Banausen, hoffentlich wisst ihr auch ohne Google, woher die Zitate sind.
> 
> Habs gestern nochmal durchgespielt und bekomme immer noch nen Insta-Boner



Hello Kitty: Der Inselspaß?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2013)

Geht doch, Legendary hat halt #sweg


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2013)

Wc3 wobei das nur geraten ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6eVne-kYhn4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2013)

Man kann es immernoch in Unterstadt hören


----------



## Wynn (24. August 2013)

> Microsofts CEO Steve Ballmer hat am Freitag überraschend seinen Rücktritt innerhalb der nächsten 12 Monate bekannt gegeben, sobald ein Nachfolger gefunden sei. Wenn es nach Microsoft-Experte und -Analyst Rick Sherlund geht, handelt es sich allerdings um einen internen Machtkampf, in dem es auch um die Zukunft der Xbox-Division geht.Demnach versucht die Investorengruppe ValueAct, die erst im April mit 2 Milliarden Dollar einen einprozentigen Anteil an Microsoft erwarb, einen Sitz im Aufsichtsrat zu erhalten.Als Grund wird genannt, dass ValueAct Ballmer aus seiner Position als CEO drängen will und gleichzeitig drastische Maßnahmen anstrebt, um Microsoft wieder profitabel zu gestalten. ValueAct ist bekannt für ihr aggressives Vorgehen und ihr Durchsetzungsvermögen, was neue Marschrichtungen angeht.Und Damit ist ValueAct aber auch nicht der einzige Teilhaber, der unzufrieden mit Microsoft und Steve Ballmer ist, wie Sherlund berichtet. "Steve Ballmers Strategie ruft nicht gerade Vertrauen unter den vielen Teilhabern hervor, mit denen wir gesprochen haben."Eine der Sparten, die ValueAct am liebsten verkauft sehen möchte, ist die Xbox-Division. "Xbox ist cool," so Sherlund. "Aber unseren Schätzungen nach, hat Microsoft daran kein Geld verdient."Und tatsächlich, kaum hat Microsoft-CEO Steve Ballmer seinen Rücktritt erklärt, kletterte die Microsoft-Aktie um ganze zehn Prozent nach oben.Doch selbst nach seinem Rücktritt wird Ballmer einer der einflussreichsten Personen bei Microsoft bleiben, da er knapp vier Prozent an Anteilen besitzt. Bill Gates, derzeit Aufsichtsratvorsitzender bei Microsoft, besitzt sogar mehr als 5 Prozent an Anteilen





http://www.gamona.de/hardware/aktuelles,geruecht-microsoft-investor-draengt-auf-verkauf-der-xbox:news,2319801.html


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. August 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Und das sind doch erstmal schlechte Nachrichten, was das gut gerade eben wieder relativiert, wenn nicht irrelevant gestaltet...


----------



## Aun (24. August 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Und das sind doch erstmal schlechte Nachrichten, was das gut gerade eben wieder relativiert, wenn nicht irrelevant gestaltet...



wenn das auf balmer bezogen ist:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (24. August 2013)

Nachdem gestern aufgeräumt wurde, wird heute geputzt und ich bekomm ein neues Regal <3 Wer weiß, vielleicht gibt's dann tatsächlich mal n Foto für die Wo spielst du Ecke.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2013)

kommst auch mal zu mir? ich koch auch was leckeres, nur beim putzen hab ich 2 linke hände


----------



## schneemaus (24. August 2013)

Nene. Langt grade hier. Nächste Woche is noch das "Bad" (also das is sehr klein) dran, dann reicht's erstmal wieder mit Großputz. Und kochen - das mach ich lieber selbst


----------



## Aun (24. August 2013)

och menno



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (24. August 2013)

Guten Morgen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QoDr_mPsYYU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Konov (24. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> http://www.gamona.de...dware/aktuelles,geruecht-microsoft-investor-draengt-auf-verkauf-der-xbox:news,2319801.html



haha, Xbox sucks, Playstation wins

[/Zockerkiddie Modus off]

Guden middach


----------



## Wynn (24. August 2013)

das hast du gesagt konov 

zum bsp liefen manche playstation4  demos auch auf pc wie bei der xbox one

playstation 4 und xbox one sind dem pc garnicht mehr so fremd


----------



## Deanne (24. August 2013)

Oh Gott, kaum loggt man sich bei Facebook ein, wird man von "Mimimi, Ben Affleck spielt Batman, mimi, ich finde das blöd!"-Kommentaren erschlagen.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. August 2013)

Mir ist das persönlich ziemlich egal ^^


----------



## win3ermute (24. August 2013)

Konter damit - meine "Freunde" waren dann schnell ruhig...:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. August 2013)

Aber aber, Ben Affleck?


----------



## Deanne (24. August 2013)

Gute Sache, wird direkt mal gepostet.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Konter damit - meine "Freunde" waren dann schnell ruhig...:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

gnihihi fies


----------



## win3ermute (24. August 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Aber aber, Ben Affleck?



Das Kinn hat er; "Bruce Wayne" als Playboy wird er auch noch hinbekommen. Der Rest bleibt abzuwarten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2013)

wir nehmen einfach steve buscemi!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (24. August 2013)

Es wurden ja auch schon die ersten Vermutungen angestellt, dass Matt Damon dann offensichtlich Robin spielen wird...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2013)

She's fucking Matt Damon?


----------



## win3ermute (24. August 2013)

So gefällt mir Robin am besten:



Spoiler



Tot!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (24. August 2013)

Das ist fies! Aber okay, ich mochte Damian auch nie so richtig. Dick war immer mein Favorit.


----------



## Alux (24. August 2013)

Heut gehts ab in die Stadt Party ahoi


----------



## win3ermute (24. August 2013)

Wir reden hier über wichtige Dinge wie die Besetzung von Batman und welcher Robin halbwegs erträglich ist und er kommt hier mit unwichtigen Real-Life-Details... unglaublich...


----------



## Wynn (24. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> She's fucking Matt Damon?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eSfoF6MhgLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (24. August 2013)

Jetzt gibt es sogar eine Online-Petition gegen Affleck. Noch besser kann man eigentlich für ein Filmprojekt keine Werbung machen. Sie werden alle 'reinrennen, um mitlästern zu können...


----------



## Aun (24. August 2013)

die petition wurde vom weißen haus wieder entfernt


----------



## win3ermute (24. August 2013)

Das wäre doch kontraproduktiv! NSA-Affäre? Meh! Syrien? Blah! Affleck wird neuer Batman? BLARGH!!! WIR MÜSSEN DAS ÄNDERN!!!!1111


----------



## Aun (24. August 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Das wäre doch kontraproduktiv! NSA-Affäre? Meh! Syrien? Blah! Affleck wird neuer Batman? BLARGH!!! WIR MÜSSEN DAS ÄNDERN!!!!1111






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 huehuehue


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2013)

achja was tut man nicht für ein radler ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (24. August 2013)

nur säufer hier auf buffed, hoffe du warts vorher auch mitm rad unterwegs


----------



## H2OTest (24. August 2013)

ne war helferparty für Katastrophe in MD


----------



## Aun (24. August 2013)

nurrrrr säufer


----------



## Konov (25. August 2013)

hmmm starker Kaffee


----------



## H2OTest (25. August 2013)

Ich geh an die Theke - nenn mich den An-der-Theker


----------



## schneemaus (25. August 2013)

Erstmal n Käffchen...


----------



## H2OTest (25. August 2013)

[font=Arial, Verdana, sans-serif]Au, au! Scheiß auf den Kaffee - Frühstück im Bauhaus.[/font]


----------



## schneemaus (25. August 2013)

Ne, ich mach mir hier selbst lieber Frühstück x)


----------



## seanbuddha (25. August 2013)

Guten Morgen. Gleich gehts erstmal Frühstücken. Schön mit Croissants und Rührei <3


----------



## Aun (25. August 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Ich geh an die Theke - nenn mich den An-der-Theker



um die zeit?????




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (25. August 2013)

Ich habe mich gestern auf einer Geburtstagsparty von der Gastgeberin überrreden lassen, ein Bier und und ein Glas Sekt mitzutrinken. 

Der erste Alkohol seit Ewigkeiten, aber man will ja auch kein Spielverderber sein. Ergebnis: dröhnende Kopfschmerzen. :-(


----------



## Aun (25. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gestern auf einer Geburtstagsparty von der Gastgeberin überrreden lassen, ein Bier und und ein Glas Sekt mitzutrinken.
> 
> Der erste Alkohol seit Ewigkeiten, aber man will ja auch kein Spielverderber sein. Ergebnis: dröhnende Kopfschmerzen. :-(



armes tuktuk, immer im futter bleiben, dann klappts auch mit dem kater 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (25. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gestern auf einer Geburtstagsparty von der Gastgeberin überrreden lassen, ein Bier und und ein Glas Sekt mitzutrinken.
> 
> Der erste Alkohol seit Ewigkeiten, aber man will ja auch kein Spielverderber sein. Ergebnis: dröhnende Kopfschmerzen. :-(



das nächste mal net überreden lassen, geht mir ähnlich wenn ich was trinke.


----------



## Deanne (25. August 2013)

Ich bin eigentlich strikter Anti-Alkoholiker. In jungen Jahren habe ich an den Wochenenden genug gebechert, das reicht für den Rest meines Lebens. 

In den letzten Jahren musste ich feststellen, dass ich immer nur dann getrunken habe, wenn ich meine jeweilige Gesellschaft nüchtern unerträglich fand. 
Das führte dann dazu, dass ich meinen Bekanntenkreis ausgemistet habe und seitdem auch nichts mehr trinke, weil es mir nicht schmeckt und nur blöd im Schädel macht.

Aber man kennt das ja: trinkt man nicht mit, wird genörgelt, besonders auf Geburtstagsfeiern. Um 12 wird einem das obligatorische Glas Sekt aufgezwungen und wehe, man kippt es nicht sofort runter. Gestern habe ich dann nach viel Überredungsarbeit ein Bier und ein Glas Sekt getrunken und danach beschlossen, dass ich mich auch weiterhin vom Alkohol fernhalte.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2013)

ist schon ok, wie du dich verhälts. ich trinke zwar auch noch ab und an, aber die zeiten zwischen 16-20 sind auch schon lange vorbei ^^ sinnlose becherei


----------



## Wynn (25. August 2013)

gute besserung deanne


----------



## Deanne (25. August 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> gute besserung deanne



Danke.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2013)

und ich bin der meinung peter dinklage sollte batman spielen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (25. August 2013)

Der könnte besser Scarface spielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2013)

touché


----------



## Wynn (25. August 2013)

http://www.fatmovieguy.com/10-reasons-why-ben-affleck-will-be-a-great-batman/


----------



## Legendary (25. August 2013)

Ein Bier und ein Glas Sekt... 

Sowas trink ich zum Frühstück wenns sein muss, joa kommt hin, letztens gebruncht. Da gabs Sekt und danach hatte ich ein Weißbier.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. August 2013)

Endlich mit dem Schulkram fertig, oah eh so eine Arbeit!
Die Lehrer mit ihren 1000 Extrawünschen.


----------



## Aun (25. August 2013)

kann mir deine harte arbeit richtig vorstellen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja: kniet vor eurem lord commander!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> kann mir deine harte arbeit richtig vorstellen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hätte gerne etwas Mitleid morgen beginnt der Tag mit 3 Stunden Mathe.
Das einzige was mich daran aufheitert ist das der Lehrer aus'm Osten kommt, der Dialekt...
Ich brech immer ab wenn der redet..


----------



## Doofkatze (26. August 2013)

World of Tanks macht Spaß. 3 Tage gespielt, ca. 100 Matches gesüchtelt und Vorfreude auf heute Abend. Wuhu!^^


Achso, meine Dota-Bot-Admin-Rechte sind mal wieder weg. Ich war online, sie waren einfach nicht mehr da. Mit einem anderen Admin geschrieben, dessen Rechte auch weg sind. 
Später wurde mir eine Mail vom Headadmin weitergeleitet, das er alle Admins entfernt hat, bis wir gezahlt hätten, was bislang nur 1 Admin getan hätte, weshalb sie nun zu zweit sind.
Tja ... dumm nur, das wir beide beispielsweise gar nicht wissen, was und wieviel wir zahlen sollten und wohin und wie auch immer, da uns nichtmal jemand um irgendeine Zahlung gebeten hat. Der andere ehemalige Admin ist nun schon raus aus der Community, er wäre bereitgewesen, etwas zu zahlen, aber eben nicht so. Ich war seitdem nicht mehr online, weil es mir ganz genau so ergeht. Anstatt mal überhaupt einen Aufruf zu starten, persönlich mit uns zu sprechen ... nö, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an.


----------



## H2OTest (26. August 2013)

Doofkatze kann ja mal mit mir und shika WOT spielen 

Ich hab mich heute inner BBS angemeldet und morgen schon den ersten Schultag


----------



## Aun (26. August 2013)

mach das bloß nicht, die beiden werden dich total zuschwuchteln 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2013)

Moin!

Wollte kurz mal hallo sagen. Bin leider bis Ende Jahr bei nem Kunden, bei dem die Buffed-Seite gesperrt ist  Daher sieht man mich hier wohl erst nächstes Jahr wieder richtig. Heute ist Meeting bei uns in der Firma, daher kann ich heut n Bisschen buffen ^^
Paar unausgesprochene Dinge muss ich jetzt grad mal loswerden:
1. Ne Kamera, die in den Pool fällt, ist nicht mehr zu retten.
2. Der Kundendienst vom Mediamarkt ist doof!
3. Ich hab jetzt nen Tauchschein, yay 
4. Hochzeiten in Singapur sind lustig
5. Auf eigene Prüfungsergebnisse warten fand ich früher schlimm. Heute weiss ich: Auf Prüfungsergebnisse von anderen Leuten warten, ist viiiiel schlimmer. Da hat man null Einfluss drauf...
6. In Baden-Baden gibts den besten Käsekuchen, den ich je gegessen hab.
7. Wer-Schweine sind was Übles
8. Russen sind ein lustiges Volk!


----------



## Manowar (26. August 2013)

Davatar!


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Davatar!


Melonen...äh...Manowar


----------



## Legendary (26. August 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wollte kurz mal hallo sagen. Bin leider bis Ende Jahr bei nem Kunden, bei dem die Buffed-Seite gesperrt ist  Daher sieht man mich hier wohl erst nächstes Jahr wieder richtig.



Hast du privat kein Internet?


----------



## Aun (26. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hast du privat kein Internet?



in einem österreichischem keller hat man sowas für gewöhnlich nicht


----------



## Konov (26. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> in einem österreichischem keller hat man sowas für gewöhnlich nicht



ÖHÖHÖHÖHÖ


----------



## Manowar (26. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hast du privat kein Internet?



Also ich hab zu Hause deutlich besseres zu tun


----------



## Wynn (26. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> in einem österreichischem keller hat man sowas für gewöhnlich nicht



Lan kabel 

oder er zapft das telefonkabel an und geht via telefonleitung rein oder morsezeichen oder wie sind in den psychofilmen die opfer im keller ihre retter kontaktieren ^^


----------



## Legendary (26. August 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Also ich hab zu Hause deutlich besseres zu tun



Ich surfe NUR von zu Hause aus auf Buffed.  Es soll Leute geben, die müssen in der Arbeit auch arbeiten.


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hast du privat kein Internet?


this:





Manowar schrieb:


> Also ich hab zu Hause deutlich besseres zu tun


----------



## Schrottinator (26. August 2013)

Ich hab bald nix mehr zu tun in der Matrix.


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2013)

Die Frau im roten Kleid gefunden?


----------



## Aun (26. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich surfe NUR von zu Hause aus auf Buffed.  Es soll Leute geben, die müssen in der Arbeit auch arbeiten.



verdammt, er hat uns ertappt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (26. August 2013)

Deine Gifs sind immer wieder geil.


----------



## Aun (26. August 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Deine Gifs sind immer wieder geil.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



yeeehaaaaaa


----------



## Konov (27. August 2013)

Wulff muss vor Gericht bwahahahahaha

und damit einen wunderschönen guten Morgen


----------



## LarsW (27. August 2013)

Moin.
Ja,ich lebe noch.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2013)

Er lebt noch!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_CsB1SDVPhE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (27. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CT8t_1JXWn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LarsW (28. August 2013)

Morgen.
Da biste seit August im neuen Job und sitzt jetzt mit 38 Fieber da rum.Ganz groß.Ich will einfach nur sterben.


----------



## Konov (28. August 2013)

LarsW schrieb:


> Morgen.
> Da biste seit August im neuen Job und sitzt jetzt mit 38 Fieber da rum.Ganz groß.Ich will einfach nur sterben.



Krankschreibung inc


----------



## LarsW (28. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Krankschreibung inc



Bisher wehre ich mich mit allen Mitteln.Macht´n scheiß Eindruck,wenn man direkt krank is..


----------



## Aun (28. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Heisse ich Reflox? Ich mag keine Shemales.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hrm. Komischer Link ^^


----------



## Olliruh (28. August 2013)

Dortmund hat zugesagt !


----------



## Legendary (28. August 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Dortmund hat zugesagt !



Dich zu fisten?!


----------



## seanbuddha (28. August 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AGLYaEjmc0w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Heute abend erstmal was richtig feines Kochen ^^


----------



## Konov (28. August 2013)

Budenhänger tag ohne Ende, Mittwoch ist Bergfest 
Nix zutun außer Zocken und das Leben genießen


----------



## Aun (28. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Nix zutun außer Zocken und das Leben genießen



iykwim



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (28. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> iykwim


----------



## Aun (28. August 2013)

u mad bro?


----------



## Konov (28. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> u mad bro?



nope


----------



## Aun (28. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> nope



braver jung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (30. August 2013)

heyho


----------



## Legendary (30. August 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> heyho



Sei gefälligst still wenn du mit uns redest!


----------



## Deanne (30. August 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> oha na dann gz.
> mein tip: übertreibs im ersten semester nicht mit feierrei! bleib am ball. die fiese überraschung kommt spätestens im januar bzw im 2. semester oder praktikum.
> ich musste das auf die harte tour lernen



Ich bin wohl die einzige Studentin, die morgens um 8 ausgeschlafen und brav in der Vorlesung saß und ihre Abende lieber mit einem guten Buch verbracht hat.


----------



## Konov (30. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl die einzige Studentin, die morgens um 8 ausgeschlafen und brav in der Vorlesung saß und ihre Abende lieber mit einem guten Buch verbracht hat.



Ne ich hab gehört das machen alle geschichtsstudenten und viele andere Nerds auch so. 

haha
natürlich alles nur klischees, aber schätze so ne seltenheit ist das gar net


----------



## ZAM (30. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Heute abend erstmal was richtig feines Kochen ^^



Nicht lieber Pudding mir Arsen? 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OuWW9Zuexk

?


----------



## Aun (30. August 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht lieber Pudding mir Arsen?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (30. August 2013)

Whaz up?


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl die einzige Studentin, die morgens um 8 ausgeschlafen und brav in der Vorlesung saß und ihre Abende lieber mit einem guten Buch verbracht hat.



Nö, ist bei uns i.d.R. auch so. Natürlich kommt es auch mal vor dass man ein bisschen länger weg war, aber wenn man morgens um 8 2 Stunden nonstop Organik hat kann man das meistens nicht machen. Gibt aber natürlich auch bei uns Leute, die nur zur 8 Uhr Vorlesung kommen um dann da zu pennen (warum auch immer die dann überhaupt kommen).

Das "gute Buch" ist bei uns nur leider meistens ein Vollhardt/Binnewies. Und so gut ist das gar nicht


----------



## Deanne (30. August 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das "gute Buch" ist bei uns nur leider meistens ein Vollhardt/Binnewies. Und so gut ist das gar nicht



Beschwer dich nicht, ich musste jahrelang Altgriechisch, Mittelhochdeutsch und Sütterlin lernen, um alte Quellen lesen zu können.


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2013)

Oha. Würde ich mir nicht antun wollen... mir hat das Russisch-ASQ letztes Semester schon erstmal wieder gereicht was neue Alphabete angeht (hab ich aber auch nicht bis zum Ende durchgezogen. Ich mag die Sprache nicht, hoffentlich klappt es nächstes Semester mal mit Koreanisch). 

Ich kann gerade so eben das griechische Alphabet schreiben, aber mehr müssen wir ja auch zum Glück nicht können.


----------



## Aun (30. August 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich kann gerade so eben das griechische Alphabet schreiben, aber mehr müssen wir ja auch zum Glück nicht können.



iwie muss ich grad an waldorfschüler denken. wer seinen namen mit weniger als 3 fehlern ausschreiben kann, bekommt ein bienchen


----------



## EspCap (30. August 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich kann gerade so eben das griechische Alphabet schreiben, aber mehr müssen wir ja auch zum Glück nicht können,_ was die Sprache angeht (für Physik und Mathe eben)_




Besser?


----------



## Aun (30. August 2013)

so war das auch nicht gemeint


----------



## Deanne (30. August 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> hoffentlich klappt es nächstes Semester mal mit Koreanisch).



Sprachkurse an der Uni sind kein Vergnügen. Ich habe neben meinen Fächern zusätzlich Japanisch belegt. 
Altgriechisch, Mittelhochdeutsch, Sütterlin und dazu noch die japanische Sprache + Schriftzeichen... Das war kein Vergnügen. 

Zum Glück habe ich das Latinum schon mitgebracht, sonst hätte ich das auch noch belegen müssen.


----------



## bkeleanor (30. August 2013)

Weiss jemand wo oder bei wem man anfragen muss um einen Song von einer bestimmten Band für ein Video benutzen zu können, welches man dann auf Youtube laden möchte.

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass anfragen bei der Band direkt und beim Plattenlabel wohl nicht beantwortet werden.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass anfragen bei der Band direkt und beim Plattenlabel wohl nicht beantwortet werden.



Das ist kompliziert, wobei du beim Plattenlabel nachfragen müsstest. Das ist wohl die einzige möglichkeit^^


----------



## bkeleanor (30. August 2013)

Ich weiss nicht, aber so schwierig kann das nicht sein, gibt ja einige Videos mit den originalen songs drin.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. August 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht, aber so schwierig kann das nicht sein, gibt ja einige Videos mit den originalen songs drin.



Oder du machst es auf die Piratenart


----------



## bkeleanor (30. August 2013)

Naja ich habe das Video einfach hochgeladen und angehäkelt, dass es meine inhalte sind (stimmt ja auch bis auf die musik) obwohl ich den song ja auch gekauft habe.

und dann kommt youtube daher und sagt mir, dass das video entfernt wurde eben wegen diesem song. gibts doch gar nicht soll ich etwa selber singen oder was?

was anscheinend erlaubt ist, ist das mann das video auf youtube der öffentlichkeit nicht zugänglich macht und den link von youtube dann irgendwo auf seinem blog oder was postet. -> meschugge!


----------



## Derulu (30. August 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> was anscheinend erlaubt ist, ist das mann das video auf youtube der öffentlichkeit nicht zugänglich macht und den link von youtube dann irgendwo auf seinem blog oder was postet. -> meschugge!



Zahlst du denn Tantiemen? Wenn nein, ist das doch klar - du führst ein Stück quasi "öffentlich" auf (weil eben der Öffentlichkeit frei zugänglich), der, der das Werk das dafür verwendet wurde, erschaffen hat, bekommt aber nichts dafür. Radiostationen, Fernsehsender, Internetshows und -Casts, sie alle verwenden Musik, sie alle müss(t)en dafür aber Geld ablegen (in DE an die Gema, die pauschal die Rechte der Urheber vertritt). Machst du es "privat" (so wie eben bei nicht-öffentlichenYoutube-Videos oder zuhause bei Geburtstagsparties) musst du auch nichts bezahlen


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. August 2013)

Geburtstagsparties sind übrigens nur privat solange du jeden Anwesenden persönlich kennst. Was bei einer größeren Feier schnell nicht mehr der Fall ist, wenn zB ein Freund seine neue Freundin mitbringt. Dann gilt die Feier als öffentlich und die gespielte Musik wird lizenzpflichtig. Gema

Selbst das anstimmen von "Happy Birthday to you" im Kindergarten ist lizenzpflichtig, da es im öffentlichen Raum geschieht und das selbige Lieb noch von Warner/Chappell lizenziert ist. (Aber nur noch bis zum 31. Dezember 2016)


----------



## Konov (31. August 2013)

Morgän


----------



## Aun (31. August 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Morgän


man hab ich ne laune


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. August 2013)

Nachher Festivaaaaaaal, wuhu!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2013)

Hoi hoi


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. August 2013)

hi hi


----------



## Aun (31. August 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Nachher Festivaaaaaaal, wuhu!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. August 2013)

One Last Hero, Your Demise und n paar die ich nicht kenne.

HAB 3 JAHRE GEWARTET DAS OLH MAL IN MEINER NÄHE SPIELT!!!
Sind zu unrecht unbekannt


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2013)

> 6 hours ago: Following new legislation in http://www.nationstates.net/nation=arstirdr, elevator music has been replaced by thrash metal played at maximum volume.



Hach, ich liebe meinen Staat <3


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2013)

Ich habe mir gestern endlich einen neuen Monitor gegönnt. Seitdem sieht das Forum total zerschossen aus. :-(


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern endlich einen neuen Monitor gegönnt. Seitdem sieht das Forum total zerschossen aus. :-(



Wieso, neue Auflösung?


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Wieso, neue Auflösung?



Von 4:3 aus dem letzten Jahrhundert zu HDMI und 16:9.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Von 4:3 aus dem letzten Jahrhundert zu HDMI und 16:9.



Oh, hätte nicht gedacht das es noch Leute gibt die noch keinen Bildschirm mit dem Format haben 

Gewöhn dich dran sag ich nur  Hast du denn Windows selbst auf die passende Auflösung gebracht?


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oh, hätte nicht gedacht das es noch Leute gibt die noch keinen Bildschirm mit dem Format haben
> 
> Gewöhn dich dran sag ich nur  Hast du denn Windows selbst auf die passende Auflösung gebracht?



Ich war bisher immer zu faul, mich mal zu informieren. Aber gestern hat es mir gereicht, zudem der alte Monitor immer mehr geflackert hat. Mein PC ist recht neu und eine Rennmaschine, also musste was Neues her.

Und ja, ich habe alles selbst eingestellt. Die Spiele laufen alle ideal, die meisten Websites werden korrekt angezeigt, aber leider sieht das Forum recht bescheiden aus.


----------



## Konov (31. August 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Oh, hätte nicht gedacht das es noch Leute gibt die noch keinen Bildschirm mit dem Format haben



Ich hab auch nochn Röhrenfernseher zuhause 
aber der ist auch nur 3 mal im Jahr an oder so


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2013)

Kann mir jemand eine gute Seite für HD-Wallpaper empfehlen?

Es sollte einiges in Richtung Cartoons, Comics und Games dabei sein. Also bitte nicht nur halbnackte Mädels. ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. August 2013)

Früher wars mal wallbase.cc , die scheint aber down zu sein.


----------



## seanbuddha (31. August 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine gute Seite für HD-Wallpaper empfehlen?
> 
> Es sollte einiges in Richtung Cartoons, Comics und Games dabei sein. Also bitte nicht nur halbnackte Mädels. ^^



4walled.org

Da gibts alles, bittesehr ^^


----------



## Aun (31. August 2013)

http://wall.alphacoders.com/

viel besser


----------



## Deanne (31. August 2013)

Beides sehr nice, danke!


----------



## Aun (31. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hahahaha



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (1. September 2013)

Alter...epischer Hangover heute! Nur 3 Stunden gepennt aber hart am partein gewesen mit meinen Nerds.


----------



## Ogil (1. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Erste Bilder sind auch schon geleaked...


----------



## win3ermute (1. September 2013)

Du fieser Möpp... "Legendary" ist übrigens der ganz rechts. Und "Ogil" der ohne Brille.


----------



## Legendary (1. September 2013)

Fast!


----------



## Ogil (1. September 2013)

Dabei traegt Ogil doch schon seit 20 Jahren eine Brille. Wenn ich alte Photos von mir bemuehe, dann wuerde ich sagen: Am ehesten waere ich der vorn rechts


----------



## Konov (2. September 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (3. September 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Ich bin überhaupt nicht nervös weil meine Ausbildung morgen anfängt, niemals!


Ich kann meine extreme Unsicherheit ja darin umsetzen den Schrank aufzubauen der seit 3 Wochen verpackt im Flur steht


----------



## Doofkatze (3. September 2013)

Kommen eine alte Frau, ein Asiat und ein Rollstuhlfahrer in eine Bar.
Sagt der Barkeeper: "Ihr seid ja eine lustige Truppe."
Darauf die alte Frau: "Was heißt hier lustige Truppe? Wir sind die deutsche Bundesregierung."


----------



## Legendary (3. September 2013)

Trolololo.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. September 2013)

Braucht man für ein Trebuchet eigentlich nen Waffenschein? ^^


edit: Lesen macht Spaß!



Spoiler



Dieser mehr oder weniger vegetarische Krimi erzeugt in Ihnen 
wahrscheinlich Gemüse Gefühle, aber nehmen´s des jetzt nicht für bare 
Minze. Wir reiben das Jahr 1974, Deutschland war Waldmeister. 

Doch davon wusste niemand im tiefen Süden von Olivien. Es war der 16. 
Avokadober. In der Region Cardamone, nur 2 kg von Limone, lag das 
Dorf Oregano. Dort lebte Pfarrer Don Kamille und Pepperone, seines 
Zeichens Bürgermeister der CSO, einer Zwiebelpartei, der Christlich 
Sozialen Onion. Don Kamille war gerade aus der Kirsche ausgetreten 
und hatte wieder nicht für kommunistische Himbeeren aus Kuba 
gepredigt. I Spinat blöd. Glaub doch nicht, dass ich für das Rote 
Beete. 

Da wurde die Luft durchschnitten von einer Meldung aus dem Radicio. 
Die Nachrichten mit Johannes-Beeren-Körner. Tod auf der 
Schnittlauchhalm (Schnittlauch-Alm): Vor einer Stunde haben zwei 
mehlige Kartoffeln ins Gras gebissen. Sie waren auf dem Weg zu ihrer 
Friteuse und jetzt hamma den Salat. Kamille und Pepperone fuhren mit 
einer alten Gurke mit kaputter Zimtkerze sofort zum TaTortilla. 

Dort war schon ein riesen Auflauf. Es sah nicht besonders lecker aus, 
wie die beiden Kartoffeln da zusammengekaut unter einem Beilagen. Die 
Menge kochte: "Wann fassen Sie den Morchel-Mörder? Jetzt hamma März, 
wollen Sie warten bis Mais?" Hochrangige Beamte kamen vom Festland 
mit dem Ampfer, alle in ihrem Grünzeug. Als erster Rechtsanwalt 
Petersilie und Kommissar Haferkamp. Kurz darauf landete ein 
schepperndes, wackliges Flugzeug. Aha, die Ratatui. 

Im Blitzlicht der Kresse entstieg ein Inspektor aus Wuppertal. Dort 
gibt es eine fleischlose Schwebebahn, die fährt auf Aubergienen. Der 
Inspektor bohnte sich den Weg durch die Trauung und stellte sich den 
Kollegen vor: "Guten Tag, Sesam. Ich bin nich Ingwer, ich Heisse 
Maroni. Und das ist mein Assistent Michelle Brokkoli. Inspektor 
Maroni erschrack heftig. "An und Pfirsich Zuchini. Aber während 
meiner gesähten Lauchbahn sah ich noch nie so eine Säuerei. Gibt´s ne 
Hirse Spur?" und sah fragend seinen Assistenten an. 

Brokkoli zuckte mit dem Sultan. "Ihnen (Sultaninen) kann ich´s ja 
sagen. Chef, ich habe keim Ahnung, aber ich Knoblauch." Da trat Don 
Kamille hervor: "Früchte dich nicht, ich weiß wer der Mörder 
ist". "Na, das will ich Hopfen!" "Sein Name ist Joe 
Rinderkappa. "Hilfe, Hilfe, es war Rindercarpaccio." Inspektor Maroni 
und die anderen Beamten liefen als erste in Panik davon, bis 
schließlich der Restaurante. 

Einzig Pfarrer Don Kamille blieb stehen, er wusste der 
Kartoffelmörder von Oregano würde sich Baldrian und murmelte 
leise: "Warte, bis es Dinkel wird". Zum Verständnis: Pfarrer Don 
Kamille wurde als Sohn eines Inders in Los Angeles geboren. Darum 
nannten sie ihn auch ab und zu Curry-La-Sohn (Curry-Elision). Er 
lebte im Pfarrhaus zusammen mit seinem warmen Haushälter Reneklode. 
Reneklode war seit seiner ersten Pflückung homoBonduell und hatte 
dauernd die Hand in der Dose. Er hoffte aus seinem Spargel würde 
irgendwann ein Mooshammer. 

Pepperone dagegen lebte in wilder Zehe mit einer bayrischen 
KomPostbotin. Sie trug den Doppelnamen Inge Grünkern-Brattel und 
hörte auf Grünkernbratlinge. Es war eine glückliche Familie mit 
Majoran Kindern. Allesamt Kichererbsen, hahaha. Rosmarie und 
Rapunzel, Charlotte, Chilien und Marille. Sie sagen alle im Cordon 
Bleu, waren jedoch so entsetzlich unmusikalisch und so ließ Pepperone 
sie immer heimlich im Mohrrüben. 

Langsam wurde es Dinkel über Oregano. Don Kamille saß mit Pepperone 
beim Abendessen und stochterten gelangweilt in ihren Salattellern, 
wobei jeder einen Ananas. Kamille studierte nebenbei die Fenchl 
Times, als er Pepperone vorschlug: "Setz dich mal gerade hin!" "Das 
geht dich gar nix an, aus welche Artischocke." Da kam Inspektor 
Maroni: "Habe die Ehre, Bohne sierra". 

Sie gingen abermals hoch zur Schnittlauch-Alm. Nahmen aber diesmal 
den Weg, der zu Greuther (Kräuter) Fürth. "Sehen Sie das Haus, da wo 
das Licht Anis, das ist das Kartoffelpuff." Sie mussten durch´s 
Fenster Linsen, vermutlich waren die Gestalten im Schatten Morellen. 
Don Kamille, Pepperone und Maroni mussten das Haus Karpern. Mit der 
Zwiebelfahne voran stürmten sie die Steige hinauf und standen vor´m 
Zimmer einer Pampelmuse. Auf der Tür stand folgender Hinweis: "Bitte 
leise - hier ruht Grapef" -Grapefruit-. 

Dort lag eine ganz billige Dirne, ähh tschuldigung, dort lag eine 
ganz dillige Birne mit Riesendatteln. Sie kaute nervös an ihren 
Fingernudeln. "Hey, war gerade ein Mandarine? Und wenn ja, hatte der 
Mangoldzähne?" Ja, der is gerade mit ner Kartoffel auf Zimmer 12 
gezwitschert. Schnell, die Kartoffel, die Rettich. Sie häxelten auf 
Zimmer 12. 

Neben einer Kartoffel mit einem Potatoe lag schlafend ein Mann. Sie 
schüttelten ihn. Hey, werd mal Wacholder. Doch er sah nicht aus wie 
der Täter. "Hey, jetzt keine Möhrchen, wer sind Sie?" "Ich bin Erich 
Spitzweg, ein Gärtner aus Sauerampfing." "So, so, Spitzwegerich. Don 
Kamille riss ihm seine Perücke weg und schrie "Hey Joe, du brauchst 
dich gar nicht kosThymian, jetzt geht´s ans Eingemachte. 

Joe, du kommst ins S.O.S. Rinderdorf, aber ganz Kiwis. Pepperone war 
so begeistert von Inspektor Maroni und knutschte ihn ab. 
Kusskuss. "Hey, du krigst meine schönste Tochter zur Frau. Gehe hin 
und Meerrettich". Letzten Endes hatte natürlich Don Kamille für 
Maroni die Kastanien aus dem Feuer geholt und wusste von Anfang an: 
Es würde alles zu einem guten Endivien. Obst es glaubst, oder nicht. 
Wirsing.


----------



## Aun (3. September 2013)

was hasn du geraucht?
1. was willst damit und wofür?
2. ist ne belagerungsWAFFE
3. kein schwein braucht sowas heute noch


----------



## Doofkatze (3. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> was hasn du geraucht?
> 1. was willst damit und wofür?
> 2. ist ne belagerungsWAFFE
> 3. kein schwein braucht sowas heute noch




Ich bin vollkommen unschuldig!
1. Lief gestern oder vorgestern bei N24 eine Reportage über die ersten (psychischen) Biowaffen, damals hat wohl irgendein Mongole kranke Menschen oder Tote mittels Trebuchet in belagerte Städte geworfen.

2. Schrieb gerade eine Spielerin im WoWforum von ihrer fliegenden Kuh. Da musste ich unweigerlich an Monty Python, die Ritter der Kokosnuss denken!



&#8220;Hast du 2 schwarze Hosen? &#8211; Sir! &#8211; 2 schwarze Hemden? &#8211; Ja, Sir! &#8211; Ein Paar schwarze Stiefel? &#8211; Ja, Sir! &#8211; 2 paar schwarze Socken? &#8211; Sir! &#8211; Eine schwarze Jacke? &#8211; Sir! &#8211; 300 $ für deine Begräbniskosten? &#8211; Ja, Sir! &#8211; Okay&#8230;&#8221;


----------



## seanbuddha (3. September 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Braucht man für ein Trebuchet eigentlich nen Waffenschein? ^^



Nein. Du solltest aber nicht in einer Nachbarschaft damit rumfeuern sondern auf einem freien Feld.

(Außer Wasserbomben. Surprise Motherfucker! 



Spoiler



Ich übernehme keine Haftung für eingeschossene Autoscheiben


)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. September 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich bin vollkommen unschuldig!
> 1. Lief gestern oder vorgestern bei N24 eine Reportage über die ersten (psychischen) Biowaffen, damals hat wohl irgendein Mongole kranke Menschen oder Tote mittels Trebuchet in belagerte Städte geworfen.
> 
> 2. Schrieb gerade eine Spielerin im WoWforum von ihrer fliegenden Kuh. Da musste ich unweigerlich an Monty Python, die Ritter der Kokosnuss denken!
> ...



In der Regel krankes Vieh oder Leichen.


----------



## Doofkatze (3. September 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> In der Regel krankes Vieh oder Leichen.




Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob ich es erschreckend finden soll, dass du das weißt :>


----------



## seanbuddha (3. September 2013)

Jeder der Stronghold gespielt hat weiss das.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (3. September 2013)

oh ja


----------



## Deanne (3. September 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Leichen.



Mitte des 14. Jahrhunderts breitete sich die Pest in Europa aus, nachdem mongolische Belagerer Leichen in eine Stadt geschleudert hatten. Von der Krim aus gelangte die Pest über die Hafenstädte nach Europa.

Ist also ziemlich erfolgreich gewesen.


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Jeder der Stronghold gespielt hat weiss das.



welches stronghold ? das allererste hatte keine


----------



## seanbuddha (3. September 2013)

Crusader


----------



## seanbuddha (4. September 2013)

Guten Morgen!

Auf gehts - zur Schule! Zum glück nur 2 Stunden, hab nur 5 Stunden schlafen können weil ich net pennen konnte -_- Wenn es überhaupt 5 Stunden waren.


----------



## Konov (4. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Auf gehts - zur Schule! Zum glück nur 2 Stunden, hab nur 5 Stunden schlafen können weil ich net pennen konnte -_- Wenn es überhaupt 5 Stunden waren.



Viel Glück und toi toi toi


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. September 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Ich weiß gerade nicht, ob ich es erschreckend finden soll, dass du das weißt :>



Bei meinem Namen MUSS ich so etwas wissen. :3

Btw, Sean.

Der erste Schultag ist immer merkwürdig, keiner sagt was, alle sind schüchtern. Ich hab vor 2 Wochen auch nur geflucht was ich für Welche in der Klasse habe, jetzt liebe ich sie, bin ständig am Lachen und es ist einfach super angenehm mittlerweile.
Also einfach ruhig bleiben.


----------



## Deanne (4. September 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Der erste Schultag ist immer merkwürdig, keiner sagt was, alle sind schüchtern. Ich hab vor 2 Wochen auch nur geflucht was ich für Welche in der Klasse habe, jetzt liebe ich sie, bin ständig am Lachen und es ist einfach super angenehm mittlerweile.



Keine Sorge, die Antipathien kommen erst im Laufe der Zeit.


----------



## Alux (4. September 2013)

Das ist heuer irgendwie ungewohnt, das erste Jahr seit 12 Jahren, wo ich nicht nächste Woche wieder in die Schule komm, aber vorbeischauen bei den alten Lehrern werd ich sicher mal^^


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2013)

Morgeeeeen!

Bin die nächsten paar Stunden wiedermal da.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. September 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, die Antipathien kommen erst im Laufe der Zeit.



Die hab ich schon gegen 1-3 Leute, aber bei 30 Schülern ist das wenig. :>


----------



## Wynn (4. September 2013)

immer brav zur lehrkraft sein sozi


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> immer brav zur lehrkraft sein sozi


Hallo?! ich bin immer voll lieb. .____.


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2013)

Hat neulich jemand den Film "Friendship" gesehn?



Spoiler



Als die am amerikanischen Flughafen waren und der Beamte fragte "Are you N*zis?", die antworteten "No, we are Communists!" und danach ne Körperdurchsuchung nach guter alter amerikanischer Art erhielten, konnt ich kaum mehr vor lachen     
Leider wurde nur anfangs des Films auf Klischees angespielt und je weiter die in die USA vordrangen, desto offensichtlicher wars, dass der Film "heute" gedreht wurde.


----------



## Davatar (4. September 2013)

So wieder weg ^^ tschö


----------



## bkeleanor (4. September 2013)

Friendship!
und direction san francisco. toller film irgendwie.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2013)

*grunz*


----------



## Wynn (4. September 2013)

gabs essen ?


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2013)

Ich überlege schon eine ganze Weile .. XBOX One (22.11) .. oder PS4 (29.11).  

Aber irgendwas sagt mir, es lohnt bei beiden noch nicht zum Start ...

1.) ... die erste Revision zu kaufen, da passt doch eh wieder irgendwas nicht *g*
2.) ... Konsolen zum Start ohne Spiel zu kaufen (FIFA stinkt ) und dafür 400-500&#8364; auszugeben ...

Und dann noch die Frage ... warum eigentlich als PC-Spieler eine Konsole. Irgendwie gibt es dafür zu wenig reizvolle, exklusive Konsole-Only-Titel .. und vor allem gefühlt sinnfrei, wenn der Freundeskreis beim PC bleibt.

Wollte ich nur mal in die Runde werfen ...


----------



## bkeleanor (4. September 2013)

Indiana, lass es!

nein im ernst wenn du eh schon solche zweifel hast und kein spiel hast welches den kauf rechtfertigt dann lass es.

ich bin über alle massen erfreut, dass GTA five noch für die PS3 kommt.
*jubelndimwohnzimmeraufundabrenn*


----------



## Legendary (4. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Irgendwie gibt es dafür zu wenig reizvolle, exklusive Konsole-Only-Titel ..



Der war schlecht.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Der war schlecht.





Da fehlte +"die mich interessieren"


----------



## Legendary (4. September 2013)

Klingt schon besser. 

BTW: Bester Exklusivtitel der demnächst rauskommt kann man definitiv GTA5 sagen, wann das nämlich für PCs kommt, steht ja wie immer bei Rockstar in den Sternen. Außerdem gibt es nichts besseres, als auf der Couch zu liegen und zu zocken.


----------



## ZAM (4. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> GTA5



Kommt auch für die 360, auch wenn es dann ggfs. technisch nicht so geil ist, ändert es aber die Überlegung zur Kaufrechtfertigung einer neuen Konsole im Zusammenhang mit den genannten Punkten nicht


----------



## orkman (4. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich überlege schon eine ganze Weile .. XBOX One (22.11) .. oder PS4 (29.11).
> 
> Aber irgendwas sagt mir, es lohnt bei beiden noch nicht zum Start ...
> 
> ...



seh ich genauso ... ich wollte mir ne ps4 holen nach der ganzen kacke mit der xbox (überwachung,...) aber jetzt wo ich gelesen habe dass das mit gaikai und den ps3 spielen zum start und wohl lange nach release noch immer nicht funktionieren wird ... kaufe ich mir erst eine konsole/ps4 wenn ich sicher bin dass es geht ... schade finde ich nur dass beide firmen die spieler hintergehen und luegen bis sich die balken biegen nur um mehr zu verkaufen ...


----------



## Legendary (4. September 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> nach der ganzen kacke mit der xbox (überwachung,...)



Wurde mittlerweile alles geändert.  Man kann dauerhaft offline spielen und benötigt KEIN Kinect zum starten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2013)

Leute, ich glaube ich bin verliebt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Leute, ich glaube ich bin verliebt


In dein Tattoo, Olli, Mich?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. September 2013)

Alter ich freu mich so unglaublich hart auf das Tattoo ... aber nein


----------



## Aun (4. September 2013)

ich denke mal er hat zu lange auf das bild im ns gesabbert ^^


----------



## Fakebook (4. September 2013)

Bei manchen Nachrichten-Meldungen fragt man sich leise, aus welchen Jahrhundert sie stammen:

"Nach der grausamen Verstümmelung eines Sechsjährigen in China verdächtigt die Polizei eine Tante, dem Jungen die Augen ausgestochen zu haben...
Die Frau nahm sich demnach wenige Tage nach der Tat durch den *Sprung in einen Dorfbrunnen* das Leben."

Die Woche ist noch nicht vorbei, aber bisher meine TOP1 der skurrilsten Nachrichtenmeldungen.
(Nein, nicht lustig, nur eben ... skurril)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter ich freu mich so unglaublich hart auf das Tattoo ... aber nein



Was wirds denn?

Pass auf macht süchtig. D:


----------



## orkman (4. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wurde mittlerweile alles geändert.  Man kann dauerhaft offline spielen und benötigt KEIN Kinect zum starten.



ich weiss aber wer einmal lügt ... ich trau denen nicht mehr .... sowas haetten sie NIE einführen dürfen


----------



## Olliruh (5. September 2013)

Hab seit ein paar Wochen mega den starken Husten


----------



## seanbuddha (5. September 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hab seit ein paar Wochen mega den starken Husten



Geh zum Arzt!


----------



## Olliruh (5. September 2013)

Nope keine Lust  
Kann mir jemand Civ5 schenken ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2013)

Olli du bettelst wie n Weib...


----------



## Olliruh (5. September 2013)

Aber mir geht es sooo schlecht


----------



## Aun (5. September 2013)

olli isn weib......


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. September 2013)

Ein wunderschönes dazu


----------



## seanbuddha (5. September 2013)

*Hrhr* U got sum durty mind.


----------



## Olliruh (5. September 2013)

Jaja ich hab nen geilen Arsch,bekomm ich jetzt CIV5


----------



## Aun (5. September 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ein wunderschönes dazu






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (5. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (7. September 2013)

Ha! Meine völlig überzeugten, absolut sXe (nur in dieser Kombination zu benutzen, sonst Keule) regen sich auf, wenn ich um 0830 den Weckruf mit einer sXe-Band starte:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vMdva1Pgzg[/youtube]

Ich sage: DAS IST ABSOLUT INTOLERANT!!!!1111

Jeder Veganer hat das Recht, um 0830 Uhr von mir mit einer veganen Band geweckt zu werden! Auch wenn Samstag ist und ich kaum zurechnungsfähig bin! Das muß man doch sagen dürfen!!!111


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jCrm7CKTZZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## zoizz (7. September 2013)

Mahlzeit.

Nen Teilchen zum Kaffee wäre jetzt nett.


----------



## Wynn (7. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Iwo habe ich noch Moorhuhn auf Diskette.


----------



## Konov (9. September 2013)

Förster im Wald


----------



## win3ermute (9. September 2013)

FU Montag!


----------



## Davatar (9. September 2013)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!

Sitze grad bei uns im Büro, weil der Kunde vergessen hat, den Vertrag zu verlängern und die einzige Person in deren Firma, die darüber entscheiden kann, ob der Vertrag verlängert wird, ist im Urlaub...Sachen gibts...
Aber immerhin kann ich jetzt ein Bisschen buffen 

Wie war Euer Wochenende? Meins bestand aus sehr wenig Schlaf, lustigen neuen Bekanntschaften, nervenden alten Bekanntschaften und über nen Pass fahren morgens um 3. War lustig


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGTMMOuPun0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Kann mir jemand evt bei dem Beat hier weiter helfen ? Kp von wem oder was der ist aber der ist mega nice


----------



## Davatar (9. September 2013)

Ich würd sagen, das ist "Casper" und vermutlich kann Dir der weiterhelfen, der den Track auf Youtube gestellt hat?


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2013)

Ja Casper ist ja nur der Rapper der sich den Beat ausgesucht hat. Aber ich suche ja den Beat an sich :/


----------



## Davatar (9. September 2013)

Und wieder weg bis unbestimmt  Tschö!


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2013)

Machs gut


----------



## Olliruh (9. September 2013)

Hat jemand Starcraft 2 zugangsdaten ? Ich komm bei mir nicht mehr rein -.- so behindert


----------



## Alux (10. September 2013)

Soo Essensplan für nächste Woche Mo-Fr ist zusammengestellt:

Topfennudeln mit Speck
Fernöstliches Geschnetzeltes
Makkaroni Thunfisch Auflauf
Alpen-Käsespätzle
Penne mit Pinienkernen Parmaschinken und Rucola

Ich werd mal Vatern ne Einkaufsliste schreiben, bin ja Freitag/Samstag Wien


----------



## bkeleanor (10. September 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Hat jemand Starcraft 2 zugangsdaten ? Ich komm bei mir nicht mehr rein -.- so behindert



Account gehackt worden?


----------



## Aun (10. September 2013)

was fürn scheiß tag



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> was fürn scheiß tag






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. September 2013)

Ich esse so gut wie NUR NOCH Mozzarella seit Monaten, ist das unnormal?


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2013)

du bist schwanger


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. September 2013)

nein nein


----------



## Olliruh (11. September 2013)

Guten Morgen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (11. September 2013)

süße party

die mit dem cola glas macht mich schon geil


----------



## Konov (11. September 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> süße party
> 
> die mit dem cola glas macht mich schon geil



AHAHAHA

ich find die futterkiste im vordergrund geil.
Möcht net wissen wieviele Keime da rumkrabbeln wenn dutzende Leute im Laufe eines Abends da reingrabbeln


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evening ladies...


----------



## Manowar (11. September 2013)

Olli sieht aus wie ein junger Mark Wahlberg 
Kontaktdaten zu dem Fräulein hinten rechts her! Los!


----------



## Konov (11. September 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Olli sieht aus wie ein junger Mark Wahlberg
> Kontaktdaten zu dem Fräulein hinten rechts her! Los!



Wat? die sind doch alle 12 oder so


----------



## Manowar (11. September 2013)

Oh echt? Olli auch?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. September 2013)

Get off, he's mine


----------



## Olliruh (11. September 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Olli sieht aus wie ein junger Mark Wahlberg
> Kontaktdaten zu dem Fräulein hinten rechts her! Los!



Welche meinst du ? 
Die Links direkt neben mir ist übrigends meine extrem schlecht getroffene Freundin


----------



## Manowar (11. September 2013)

Na die rechts hinten. Mit dem Lolly im Mund 
Eigentlich müsste hier jeder mal mit Bildern rausrücken


----------



## Olliruh (11. September 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaub das ist sie:
KLICKEN

Find ich allerdings auch


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2013)

DA FUCK! 

Ihr habt schon mehrere Fotos von mir gesehen. :>


----------



## Manowar (11. September 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaub das ist sie:
> KLICKEN
> 
> Find ich allerdings auch



Hmmm...näää


----------



## Olliruh (11. September 2013)

Jop find die auch nicht so pralle


----------



## Legendary (11. September 2013)

Wah ist die Tuss asslig.


----------



## H2OTest (12. September 2013)

Berufsschule <3 und dann noch so viel anderes zu tun


----------



## Konov (12. September 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Berfusschule <3 und dann noch so viel anderes zu tun



Barfuss Schule? 

Morgen!


----------



## H2OTest (12. September 2013)

Blah fixed, ist halt noch früh am morgen


----------



## Konov (12. September 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Blah fixed, ist halt noch früh am morgen



stimmt. Erstmal käffchen kippen!


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2013)

*gähn* Da plant man mal, auszuschlafen, weil man ja älter wird, da weckt einen diese vermaledeite Baustelle direkt vor der Haustür >_< Und ich hab grade nicht mal Milch für meinen Kaffee! Gnarf!


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2013)

Ich hab eben mal auf den Kalender geschaut. Wie kann es sein, dass ich gefühlt die Heizung gern schon anmachen möchte?


----------



## Manowar (12. September 2013)

Dabei hast du so viele Haare am Kopp.
Da würde ich also sagen..Memme


----------



## ZAM (12. September 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Dabei hast du so viele Haare am Kopp.



Ja, auf dem Kopf - gut erkannt. Evolutionär reicht das zum Wärmeschutz nicht aus. Außerdem brauch ich rein genetisch bedingt schon wärmere Gefilde *g*


----------



## Manowar (12. September 2013)

Dann hör auf dir alle Haare zu rasieren 
Aber mich kotzt es auch an.. hatte nen schönen Lichtblick, in eine wärmere Region zu ziehen und jetzt..stehts in den Sternen


----------



## schneemaus (12. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab eben mal auf den Kalender geschaut. Wie kann es sein, dass ich gefühlt die Heizung gern schon anmachen möchte?



Ist meine Geburtstagswoche. Nächste Woche wird das Wetter wieder besser, war bis jetzt jedes Jahr so ^^


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Schneemaus

und zam lass dir halt die haare solange wachsen das du sie als schal nutzen kannst und dich mit zudecken kannst ^^


----------



## Aun (12. September 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> süße party
> 
> die mit dem cola glas macht mich schon geil



seine aktivität nach dem post:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2013)

Guten Morgen  erwahnte ich das ich volle Busse hasse?^^


----------



## Konov (13. September 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Guten Morgen  erwahnte ich das ich volle Busse hasse?^^



Ich auch, seit ich Fahrradfahre störts mich nimmer 

allerdings auch bei schlechtem Wetter kein vergnügen... guter ganzkörper Regenschutz ist pflicht

In dem Sinne guten morgen und guten rutsch ins Wochenende


----------



## schneemaus (13. September 2013)

Meh. Ich muss in ner guten Stunde schon los, hab aber überhaupt keine Lust. Was mich total nervt, ist, dass grade IAA ist und ich leider keine Ahnung hab, was verkehrstechnisch so los ist und deswegen früher fahren muss


----------



## Doofkatze (13. September 2013)

Was ist schwarz, rot gepunktet und fährt auf dem Meer?





Ein Marinekäfer :-)


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. September 2013)

Die Voyager 1 hats geschafft, unser Sonnensystem zu verlassen.

Die Radiomeldungen der Sonde brauchen bereits 17 Stunden bis zur Erde und sie ist über 18 Mrd KM weit weg.

Ich finds iwie spannend, dass das Dingen die ganzen Jahrzente durch im All umherschippert. 

Leider sind 2025 die Batterien futsch....^^


----------



## Wynn (13. September 2013)

und dann kommen plötzlich die aliens und greifen uns an ^^


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2013)

mittach!


----------



## ZAM (13. September 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Die Voyager 1 hats geschafft, unser Sonnensystem zu verlassen.



Und in 200 Jahren kommt es zurück und will die Erde zerstören, weil die Wale ausgerottet sind. 
Ach halt, das war Voyager 6.. *g*


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. September 2013)

Aloha!


----------



## Olliruh (13. September 2013)

Juten Morgen grad ne Stunde joggen gewesen


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> und dann kommen plötzlich die aliens und greifen uns an ^^



...weil die Fotos und die Musik an Bord der Sonde so grauenhaft sind für Aliens


----------



## H2OTest (13. September 2013)

kopfschmerzen, ubelkeit umd trotzdem durch den tag gekampft...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. September 2013)

AUFSTEHN ES IS SAMSTAAAAAG !!


----------



## Edou (14. September 2013)

Auf zur Arbeit...und morgen auch.


----------



## Yiraja (14. September 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> AUFSTEHN ES IS SAMSTAAAAAG !!



hättest wenigstens schon mal kaffee aufsetzen können^^


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2013)

Moinmoin

*KaffekanneundCroissantsbereitstell*

Auch bei mir ruft die Arbeit - weiter renovieren (spachteln, tapezieren, streichen, Fußboden verlegen, einrichten).


----------



## zoizz (14. September 2013)

Aloha wertgeschätze Buffies




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (14. September 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Moinmoin
> 
> *KaffekanneundCroissantsbereitstell*
> 
> Auch bei mir ruft die Arbeit - weiter renovieren (spachteln, tapezieren, streichen, Fußboden verlegen, einrichten).



Viel erfolg  
wollte eigntlich auch noch 1-2 Möbel streichen bei mir aber weiß nicht ob ichs dieses WE noch schaffe.
Der neue Job fordert 100% aufmerksamkeit 

aber ich würd nicht tauschen wollen mit dir und deinen Renovierungsarbeiten!


----------



## H2OTest (14. September 2013)

Als was arbeitest du denn jetzt?


----------



## Konov (14. September 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Als was arbeitest du denn jetzt?



psst über solche dinge schreibt man nicht in einem Forum


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2013)

Konov ist oben ohne briefzusteller ^^


----------



## Olliruh (14. September 2013)

Gestern 90er Jahre Party


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2013)

wurdest du da nicht geboren ?


----------



## H2OTest (14. September 2013)

phh frag ich halt bei der Nsa nach konov^^


----------



## Grushdak (14. September 2013)

Danke @ Konov

und @ Wassertest
Soweit brauchst Du gar nicht zu gehen - unsere Geheimdienste & Co können da auch schon Auskunft geben.^^

ps.
Wieso wird die Spachtelmasse immer schneller härter, als ich sie verarbeiten kann?


----------



## Olliruh (14. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wurdest du da nicht geboren ?



und?


----------



## schneemaus (14. September 2013)

Leute, hat jemand von euch ne Idee für n Star-Wars-Kostüm, was irgendwie mit Haushaltsmitteln umsetzbar ist? Kohle fehlt da dezent. Und so ne Art Laserschwert hab ich schon


----------



## Legendary (14. September 2013)

Fressen, fressen und nochmals fressen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (14. September 2013)

Ne danke, ich will nicht aussehen wie mein Ex-Chef xP Außerdem, das funktioniert auch bis heute Abend nicht


----------



## Olliruh (14. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ne danke, ich will nicht aussehen wie mein Ex-Chef xP Außerdem, das funktioniert auch bis heute Abend nicht



Hast du nen braunen umhang/poncho mit kapuze ? 
Das + lazerschwert = win


----------



## Konov (14. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wurdest du da nicht geboren ?



Haha, warscheinlich isses trotzdem total HIP bei solchen partys abzuhängen 



H2OTest schrieb:


> phh frag ich halt bei der Nsa nach konov^^



die wissens net


----------



## Olliruh (14. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Warum funktionieren die links nicht ? Blacklist v.v


----------



## schneemaus (14. September 2013)

Sowas hab ich leider nich :/

Wahrscheinlich wirds auf Bademantel als Jedi-Umhang raus laufen


----------



## Legendary (14. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wirds auf Bademantel als Jedi-Umhang raus laufen



Verspotte nicht unser geliebtes Star Wars!


----------



## Wynn (14. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Leute, hat jemand von euch ne Idee für n Star-Wars-Kostüm, was irgendwie mit Haushaltsmitteln umsetzbar ist? Kohle fehlt da dezent. Und so ne Art Laserschwert hab ich schon



http://www.t-online.de/ratgeber/familie/familienleben/id_52551400/faschingskostueme-star-wars-kostueme-fuer-karneval-selber-machen.html

Für die Frauen eignet sich natürlich am ehesten eine Verkleidung als Prinzessin Leia. Dazu benötigen Sie ebenfalls ein weißes Gewand und braune Stiefel. Wenn Sie nicht gerade lange Haare haben, können Sie spezielle Haarteile oder Perücken für die unverkennbare Frisur im Karnevalsgeschäft kaufen. Hier bekommen Sie natürlich auch anderes nützliches Zubehör, wie beispielsweise Waffen, Gürtel oder die typischen Laserschwerter, die jedes Star-Wars-Kostüm komplett machen.


----------



## ZAM (14. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Sowas hab ich leider nich :/
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wirds auf Bademantel als Jedi-Umhang raus laufen



Sowas habe ich tatsächlich - aber die Version:
http://www.amazon.de/Darth-Vader-Herren-Bademantel-schwarz/dp/B005K8K8OA/


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R8AHCI9peKk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2013)

Oh man wenn ich die ganzen Tests lese, will ich GTAV ja auch zocken :/


----------



## Legendary (16. September 2013)

Haha GTA V hat 94% bekommen. 

Und ich kann jeden einzelnen Prozentpunkt davon vollends verstehen! Es ist einfach zu geil für diese Welt.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. September 2013)

ist ja fast noch zu wenig


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. September 2013)

ja das wird schön sein wenn ichs dann für ps4 oder pc habe ^^


----------



## Olliruh (18. September 2013)

Unser neuer Wlan Router macht nur Mist. Ich kann nicht mal youtube videos gucken wtf. Zum Glück haben wir den alten noch behalten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. September 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1236935_744660668893427_112693250_n.png


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## Legendary (18. September 2013)

Those tits!


----------



## Aun (18. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Those tits!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da macht die zombieapokalypse doch gleich wieder spaß


----------



## Legendary (18. September 2013)

Der Gifinator hat wieder zugeschlagen!


----------



## H2OTest (19. September 2013)

Mast und Schotbruch ihr Landratten!


----------



## bkeleanor (19. September 2013)

arrrrrrr...und wer ist die kleine da oben?


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> arrrrrrr...und wer ist die kleine da oben?



Lauren Cohan ... mussu Walking Dead schauen *g*
Aber ich habe das Bild wegen möglicher Rechtsansprüche mal auf den Link reduziert. ^^


----------



## Ogil (19. September 2013)

Am Tag der Piraten Sorge um Rechtsansprueche? Ewige Landratte Du, arrr!


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2013)

Bruahaha - ich liebe diesen Piratenkram  
Die Shoutbox kann jetzt auch wieder korrekt "piratisch".


----------



## spectrumizer (19. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


LÖ .. LÖ .. LÖ .. LÖMÄ! LÖÖÖÖMÄÄÄÄÄ!


----------



## spectrumizer (19. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Haha GTA V hat 94% bekommen.
> 
> Und ich kann jeden einzelnen Prozentpunkt davon vollends verstehen! Es ist einfach zu geil für diese Welt.


Keine PC Version ... Alles wegen den blöden Raubkopierern!


----------



## Ol@f (19. September 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Keine PC Version ... Alles wegen den blöden Raubkopierern!


Ach die wird sowieso kommen. Man möchte natürlich so viel Umsatz wie möglich machen, was ja bisher anscheinend sehr gut geklappt hat (800 Millionen USD Umsatz am ersten Tag).

Nachher mündliche Prüfung (meine erste an der Uni). Hoffentlich reichen 5 Tage lernen aus.  Ich fühl mich aber realtiv sicher.


----------



## Aun (19. September 2013)

bei der steilvorlage konnt ich nicht wiederstehen @ zam


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> bei der steilvorlage konnt ich nicht wiederstehen @ zam



Und das, obwohl ich zuvorkommend war... tsk..


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2013)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Keine PC Version ... Alles wegen den blöden Raubkopierern!



Raubkopie gibt es nicht das ist ein Wort von den Medien und den Firmen.

Nichtlizensierte Originale heisst es richtig 

und die Xbox360 Version war 4 Tage vor den offiziellen Verkauf schon draussen. Heutzutage ist es auf dem Pc schwerer als auf der Konsole.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7sQq5K1I3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




vieleicht auch für dich interessant spectru


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2013)

Let's twist again like we did last summer


----------



## Aun (19. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und das, obwohl ich zuvorkommend war... tsk..


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2013)

Ich hab den Kondolenz-Thread aus dem Piratespeak raus genommen


----------



## Olliruh (19. September 2013)

#swag#yolo#based#rare#historical




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vdeovTXzDaA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> #swag#yolo






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (20. September 2013)

In dieser Atmosphäre – es mag gegen 4.20 Uhr gewesen sein – trat Rühmann mit Gernhardt an die Rampe: Paulus schrieb an die Komantschen: Erst kommt die Taufe, dann das Plantschen. Die nachfolgendes Parts überließ er seinen Kollegen Ursula Karusseit und Jens-Uwe Bogadtke: Paulus schrieb an die Apachen: Ihr sollt nicht nach der Predigt klatschen. Paulus schrieb den Irokesen: Euch schreib’ ich nichts, lernt erstmal lesen.


----------



## ZAM (20. September 2013)

N bisschen früh für Alkohol, oder?


----------



## Alux (20. September 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> In dieser Atmosphäre – es mag gegen 4.20 Uhr gewesen sein – trat Rühmann mit Gernhardt an die Rampe: Paulus schrieb an die Komantschen: Erst kommt die Taufe, dann das Plantschen. Die nachfolgendes Parts überließ er seinen Kollegen Ursula Karusseit und Jens-Uwe Bogadtke: Paulus schrieb an die Apachen: Ihr sollt nicht nach der Predigt klatschen. Paulus schrieb den Irokesen: Euch schreib' ich nichts, lernt erstmal lesen.



ZUGABE


----------



## Doofkatze (20. September 2013)

<a href="http://das-blaettchen.de/2010/07/paulus-schrieb-hommage-a-robert-gernhardt-1836.html">http://das-blaettchen.de/2010/07/paulus-schrieb-hommage-a-robert-gernhardt-1836.html</a>


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> N bisschen früh für Alkohol, oder?



Zam mach mal in der shoutbox bitte nen Feuer ist arschkalt weil keine heizung installiert


----------



## Aun (21. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MEH......


----------



## Reflox (21. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

I'm cöming för wörld döminatiön.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. September 2013)

Tag Kinder. Ich bin krank :/ *Reflox ins Gesicht hust*


----------



## Doofkatze (22. September 2013)

Willst du mich umbringen?
Du in Span geronnenes Schrecknis!
Du dreimal verfluchte Frucht einer Holzpreßhure!
Du kleiderschrankliche Missgeburt!
Deren Bauplan irgendwelchen senilen Schwerstverbrechern im Opiumrausch eingefallen ist!
Du und dieser bucklige Levantiner der die Frechheit besitzt mit dir und deinesgleichen auch noch in der Öffentlichkeit Handel zu treiben!
Dir soll der Holzwurm ins Gebälk einfahren wie weiland die sieben Plagen in Ägypten!
Der Schwamm soll dich befallen bis in die letzte Schublade!
Der anämische Schimmel soll dich heimsuchen und dein Gebäude zersetzen!
Und die Fäulnis soll dich befallen wie Heuschrecken vor Zeiten noch die Felder der Hethiter!


Und die, die dich ersonnen haben sollen von Krankheit und Siechtum, Pestilenz und Cholera, Fleckfieber und katarschem Husten geplagt sein!
Ungeziefer soll in ihrer Arschfalte nisten!
Und der Grind soll ihre Schädel überziehen des Tags und auch bei Nacht!
Und in derselben sollen sie von sattschweren Alpdrücken gegeißelt werden und jeden Morgen Engerlinge, Maden und Egel in ihrem Kaffee finden!
Und sie sollen ihre Bauanleitungen zu fressen kriegen und in ihre Schränke gesperrt werden auf dass das Fleisch ihnen knochentrocken von denselben falle!
Und sie sollen in ihren Schränken in die Grube fahren auf dass der Staub der Jahrtausende alle ihre Spuren tilge und NIEMALS mehr Kunde sei von ihnen und ihren schrankgewordenen Menschheitsgeißeln!




BRENNEN SOLLT IHR ALLE! KLOIDT ZE DI PENUSSEN!!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. September 2013)

tl,dr

moin


----------



## Aun (22. September 2013)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> tl,dr
> 
> moin



^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. September 2013)

hu?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2013)

Wart ihr denn auch alle schon wäääääählen?

(Außer Reflox natürlich)


----------



## Ol@f (22. September 2013)

Jo! Das Wahllokal war zu dem Zeitpunkt aber eher mäßig gefüllt. Hoffentlich kommt da noch was.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. September 2013)

Meine Schwester will erst noch duschen :3


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2013)

Was bin ich froh wenn die Wahl vorbei ist und die deutschsprachigen Medien wieder andere Themen haben. Ganz zu schweigen von Facebook...


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_qZB8XCGWnk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Passend zu den Wahlen heute ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> (Außer Reflox natürlich)



Ich wähle sowieso nur mich.

Wählt mich, dann gibt es bald keine Wahlen mehr! yaaaay \o/


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich wähle sowieso nur mich.
> 
> Wählt mich, dann gibt es bald keine Wahlen mehr! yaaaay \o/



[Sarkamus]





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=z7_Ai6hLWks

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




[/Sarkasmus]

Reflox weiss wie es gemeint ist


----------



## zoizz (22. September 2013)

irgendwie ist heute kein Wetter: Nicht warm, nicht kalt, nicht nass, aber auch nicht trocken, kaum wind - zumindest schneit es nicht ^^


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2013)

zoizz sarkasmus/ironie/zynismus was ist es in deiner signatur ? ^^


----------



## Reflox (22. September 2013)

Nicht vergessen, rechts wählen!
AUSLÄNDER RAUS! ICH HAB GENUG VON DIESEN OSSIS.
Die machen unsere schöne deutsche Kultur mit ihren Hartz-Medien und Hartz-Kulturen kaputt!
Grässlich, statt guter Deutscher Küche ploppen überall Ronnies Frittenbuden auf!
DEUTSCHLAND WACH AUF! AM ENDE IST NOCH DRECKIGE UNTERHEMDEN PFLICHT FÜR ALLE!!! Wir sind hier in Deutschland und nicht in Sachsen-Anhalt!!!
Seht euch nurmal die Schulklassen an! Kaum einer hat noch deutsche Namen!
Nurnoch Schantall,Schustin,Schayenne,Tom-Hendrik,Schakeline! E-K-E-L-H-A-F-T!


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2013)

du hast die sarkasmus tags vergessen reflox ^^


----------



## zoizz (22. September 2013)

Bitte keine politischen Diskussionen meine kleine Droogs.
ich rege nur zu Denkanstößen an ;P


----------



## Reflox (22. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> du hast die sarkasmus tags vergessen reflox ^^



ALSO ICH TU DAS VÖLLIG ERNST MEINEN!!!11


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2013)

Fuer die naechste Wahl gruenden wir die GAAfD (ganz alternative alternative fuer doitschland) und fordern die Wiedereinfuehrung der Ost-Mark! Damit man sich endlich wieder ueber Bananen und Kaugummi freuen kann.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> [Sarkamus]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mutig so ein Video hier zu posten ^^


Ps: GANZ VIELE LUSTIGE SONNENZEICHEN! 



Spoiler



Sollte es entfernt werden, ich habs es nicht gemeldet.


----------



## Wynn (22. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mutig so ein Video hier zu posten ^^




"solch ein video"



> Der preußische Militärmusiker Gottfried Piefke komponierte nach dem Sieg der preußischen Truppen über die Österreicher in der Schlacht bei Königgrätz am 3. Juli 1866 den Königgrätzer Marsch.



soviel zur musik



> Altersfreigabe	FSK 12



soviel zum film


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> [/size]
> 
> "solch ein video"
> 
> ...



Ich meine nur wegen den Sonnenzeichen, das die Musik nichts mit dem Reich zutun hatte weiss ich^^ Ich bin nicht doof.


----------



## Aun (22. September 2013)

musste sowieso schmunzeln, dass wynn sich auch noch darauf eingelassen hat


----------



## schneemaus (22. September 2013)

Ich lasse meinen Kopf dann immer mal wieder auf die Tischplatte knallen, wenn ich mir da die letzte Hochrechnung im ZDF anschaue...


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich lasse meinen Kopf dann immer mal wieder auf die Tischplatte knallen, wenn ich mir da die letzte Hochrechnung im ZDF anschaue...



Deshalb zahl ich keinen Rundfunkbeitrag. *Auf die 9 Briefe schaut* Ich sollte sie mal zur Post bringen.


----------



## Konov (22. September 2013)

Angie weiterhin bundeskanzlerin...?

Ich schäme mich für deutschland 
alles andere wäre besser gewesen als die dicke Frau


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2013)

Dass sie wieder Kanzlerin wird war doch schon seit Monaten klar. Die Frage war halt, wer mitspielen durfte. Und so wie es im Moment ausschaut ist die Antwort "Niemand. Aetsch!".


----------



## schneemaus (22. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Deshalb zahl ich keinen Rundfunkbeitrag. *Auf die 9 Briefe schaut* Ich sollte sie mal zur Post bringen.



Livestream - ich hab keinen Fernseher.


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Livestream - ich hab keinen Fernseher.



Das befreit dich nicht vom Rundfunkbeitrag


----------



## Aun (22. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Deshalb zahl ich keinen Rundfunkbeitrag. *Auf die 9 Briefe schaut* Ich sollte sie mal zur Post bringen.






seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das befreit dich nicht vom Rundfunkbeitrag



das befreit dich auch nicht vom rundfunkbeitrag ^^ 


at: was sollte denn sonst gewählt werden? spd? den affen von steinbrück und seine dümmliche art konnt ich noch nie ab.ich stell mir grad vor die dumme nahles hättte irgendein ressort besetzt  . grüne sind auch dumm. der einzie der mir was taugt ist gysi, nur eben der rest taugt auch recht wenig. afd wähler haben auch null hirn.


----------



## schneemaus (22. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Das befreit dich nicht vom Rundfunkbeitrag



Ich bin befreit


----------



## seanbuddha (22. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich bin befreit



Weil?



Aun schrieb:


> das befreit dich auch nicht vom rundfunkbeitrag ^^



Ich bekomm immer Post für einen Christian, nicht für einen Constantin. Also wenn die so doof sind seit 1 Jahr meinen Namen falsch zu schreiben fühle ich mich nicht genötigt zu zahlen.


----------



## schneemaus (22. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Weil?



Weil ich die unglaublich tolle schneemaus bin, was glaubst du denn?


----------



## H2OTest (22. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Weil ich die unglaublich tolle schneemaus bin, was glaubst du denn?



wegen dir hab ich meine cola auf meinem tablet verteilt


----------



## Olliruh (22. September 2013)

Nabend, was ist der Unterschied zwischen der FDP und einem Pils ?


----------



## H2OTest (22. September 2013)

Pils hat mehr Prozente


----------



## schneemaus (22. September 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> wegen dir hab ich meine cola auf meinem tablet verteilt



Bitte? Nur deine Cola?


----------



## H2OTest (22. September 2013)

ja diesmal ohne rum


----------



## Ogil (22. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Bitte? Nur deine Cola?



Ewwww


----------



## Aun (22. September 2013)

weiß doch jeder, dass h2o nicht schluckt


----------



## Grushdak (22. September 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Pils hat mehr Prozente


köstlich und wahr 
Irgendwie freue ich mich sogar darüber.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> weiß doch jeder, dass h2o nicht schluckt



Da hab ich anderes gehört


----------



## H2OTest (22. September 2013)

ihr seid soooooooo kindisch


----------



## Aun (22. September 2013)

dafür muss man sich doch nicht schämen


----------



## schneemaus (22. September 2013)

*kicher*

Hab eben mal die Starbucks-Karte, die ich gestern noch zum Geburtstag geschenkt bekommen hab, auf meine eigene übertragen, 15€ hab ich geschenkt bekommen... Muah, morgen erstmal nen Abstecher da hin machen


----------



## Alux (23. September 2013)

Meine Damen und Herren, wie gehts wie stehts?


----------



## schneemaus (23. September 2013)

Ich freu mich auf meinen Starbucks-Kaffee später.

Und habe festgestellt, dass ich mich immer mehr schäme, mit 12/13 Jahren Fan von den No Angels gewesen zu sein. Ich hab ja keinen Fernseher und hab eben per ZUFALL mitbekommen, dass Lucy tatsächlich bei Promi Big Brother mitgemacht hat. Langsam ist es nur noch armselig.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich freu mich auf meinen Starbucks-Kaffee später.



Ich geh mit dir und du gibst mir einen aus. Abgemacht?^^


----------



## schneemaus (23. September 2013)

Lass mich kurz überlegen, ähm... Nein. Bei Starbucks werd ich richtig egoistisch, die 15 Euro Geschenkgutschein geb ich schön selbst aus


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. September 2013)

Schon wieder seit 8 Uhr baumaschinenlärm, ich dreh hier noch durch


----------



## schneemaus (23. September 2013)

Bist du mein Nachbar? *dramatische Musik einspiel*

Hier wird die komplette Straße umgebaut, Busse fahren hier nicht mehr lang, mit dem Auto muss man nen derben Umweg fahren, um hier weg zu kommen und der Lärm kotzt mich nur noch an. Und das wird wohl noch ne ganze Weile so gehen


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2013)

Ich werde um 7:30 durch Kindergetrampel in der Wohnung unter mir geweckt, weil die Plagen nicht normal durch die Bude laufen sondern ausnahmslos immer rennen und bremsen durch einen Sprung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. September 2013)

*unschuldig pfeif* Ich bin unschuldig!

Renn den Gören doch einfach mal mit der Axt hinterher Zam. :3


----------



## Aun (23. September 2013)

genau, sithbademantel anziehen und im dunklem flur warten ^^


----------



## Alux (23. September 2013)

Bessere Idee, wenn du weist du bist über Nacht mal net da gib ihnen bevor du Weg gehst gaaaaanz viel Red Bull und dergleichen zu trinken, dann sind die Eltern beschäftigt.

Ich hab grad Last of Us eingelegt 

Ok, ich hab seit 4,5 Jahren nicht ein einziges Mal eine Träne gelassen..Last of Us hat das in den ersten 10 min geschafft mich soweit zu bringen.


----------



## seanbuddha (23. September 2013)

Hier mal ein Trostpflaster für die Piratenwähler:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (23. September 2013)

Mal schauen wie se am Sonntag bei uns abschneiden


----------



## bkeleanor (23. September 2013)

morgen
ich habe einen GTA V Marathon hinter mir. von donnerstag abend bis sonntag morgen.
spiel hat immer noch viel gutes, doch sind auch ein paar sachen aufgetaucht die sie verbesseren können.
die vorfreude auf den multiplayer sprich GTA online bleibt.


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2013)

Sensation! To Do Liste der Bundeskanzlerin aufgetaucht!
Kohl: &#10003;
Schäuble: &#10003;
Merz: &#10003;
Guttenberg: &#10003;
Röttgen: &#10003;
Wulff: &#10003;
Jung: &#10003;
FDP: &#10003;
SPD: -


----------



## zoizz (23. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Sensation! To Do Liste der Bundeskanzlerin aufgetaucht!
> Kohl: &#10003;
> Schäuble: &#10003;
> Merz: &#10003;
> ...



Vorzüglich 	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (24. September 2013)

Künstliche Intelligenz soll den Newsfeed (und die Werbung) noch besser machen


Die MIT Technology Review berichtete am Freitag darüber, dass Facebook mit einer neuen Forschungsgruppe den Datenbergen begegnen möchte, welche die Nutzer jeden Tag generieren. Erst am Freitag hatten wir ja die unglaublichen Datenmengen beschrieben, die bei Facebook anfallen. (4,7 Milliarden Inhalte, 4,5 Milliarden Likes)

Diese Forschungsgruppe soll nun erstmals den Bereich des “Depp Learnings” aus der Forschung in der Praxis umsetzen. Dabei werden Simulationen von Gehirnzellen genutzt, um die Verarbeitung von Informationen nachzuempfinden. Damit soll es möglich werden, sowohl die Interessen eines Nutzers besser zu ermitteln als auch seine aktuelle Gemütslage zu ermitteln. Auch die Bilderkennung ist möglich oder eine Vorhersage über das zukünftige Verhalten eines Nutzers. Auf den Newsfeed angewendet soll der neue Algorithmus erkennen, welcher der um die 1500 Posts von Freunden und Pages für den Nutzer am relevantesten ist.

Gerade für das Targeting von Facebook-Anzeigen könnte es sich als sehr sinnvoll erweisen, noch besser zu verstehen, woran ein Nutzer wirklich interessiert ist. Dies könnte dann über Page-Likes und einfache Schlagwortanalyse in Facebook-Nutzerposts hinausgehen und würde sowohl dem Nutzer als auch dem Werbenden helfen.

Zudem könnte das Netzwerk den Nutzern dabei helfen, aus einer Reihe von Fotos zu entscheiden, welche nun auf Facebook gepostet werden sollten. Ein Feature, das sich auch für die Betreiber von Facebook Pages sehr spannend anhört.

Die Herausforderung wird dabei sein, dass die neue Software nicht nur sehr ressourcenschonend arbeiten muss, sondern auch möglichst wenig manuelle Eingriffe durch Facebook-Mitarbeiter benötigt. Nur dann können die Daten der über 700 Millionen täglich aktiven Nutzer effizient verarbeitet werden.

Wie auch schon beim Open Compute Projekt will Facebook die gewonnenen Erfahrungen nicht nur für sich behalten, sondern diese auch in Form von Soft- und Hardware anderen Partnern und der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich machen.


----------



## Aun (24. September 2013)

sup?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2013)

Diese verdammte Scheiß-Baustelle hat mich schon wieder geweckt >_< Am miesesten find ich eigentlich, dass die um 7 mit dem Lärm anfangen und ab spätestens 9 wieder leise sind. MOAH!!!


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Diese verdammte Scheiß-Baustelle hat mich schon wieder geweckt >_< Am miesesten find ich eigentlich, dass die um 7 mit dem Lärm anfangen und ab spätestens 9 wieder leise sind. MOAH!!!



Ja, dann beginnt die Frühstückspause.
Ich weiß auch noch nicht, wie ich den Plagen unter mir beibringe durch die Wohnung zu laufen statt zu springen und rennen.


----------



## schneemaus (25. September 2013)

Ritalin! Dann schlurfen sie wie Zombies durch die Wohnung


----------



## Wynn (25. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ja, dann beginnt die Frühstückspause.
> Ich weiß auch noch nicht, wie ich den Plagen unter mir beibringe durch die Wohnung zu laufen statt zu springen und rennen.



sag ihnen das du schon mal erlebt hast wie ein kind durch den fussboden gebrochen ist weil der fussboden schon zu morsch war vom ganzen hüpfen und springen und das das kind dann ins krankenhaus musste


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. September 2013)

Schenk ihnen ein geräuscharmes Trampolin und erzähl ihnen, dass die Bundesregierung beschlossen hätte "Sprünge unter einem halben Meter sind nicht mehr erlaubt".


----------



## Alux (25. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Diese verdammte Scheiß-Baustelle hat mich schon wieder geweckt >_< Am miesesten find ich eigentlich, dass die um 7 mit dem Lärm anfangen und ab spätestens 9 wieder leise sind. MOAH!!!



Ich will auch mal so lange schlafen können!

@Zam: Süßigkeiten gefüllt mit Betäubungsmittel für Elefanten?


----------



## Fakebook (25. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch noch nicht, wie ich den Plagen unter mir beibringe durch die Wohnung zu laufen statt zu springen und rennen.


Die Gören UNTER dir? Da bist du doch eigentlich eindeutig in der besseren Position.

Schwere Boots überstreifen und bissel durch die Bude steppen. Sehr effektiv - weil furchtbar eintönig - ist Seilspringen. Neben dem Bummern der Schuhe kommt dieses feine *schlupp schlupp schlupp* vom Seil dazu. Extrem nervtötend für Nachbarn, aber je nach körperlicher Verfassung auch sehr anstrengend.
Oder einen (Tennis-)Ball beharrlich auf den Boden floppen. Macht drunter viel Lärm und lockert das Handgelenk   

Irgendwann wird jemand aus der Wohnung unten mit dir darüber sprechen wollen. Und dann kannst du ja auch dein Anliegen bezüglich der Gören noch mal vortragen...

Ich hatte bisher nur Ärger mit ÜBER mir wohnenden Leuten. Stiefeltragende Männer-WG, marschierender und 'deutsches Liedgut' schmetternder Alki, Kinder mit Spielzeug-Werkbank und Bobbycar.
Aber nun wohne ICH oben!    ...allerdings wird mir eher nachgesagt, ich würde mich 'anpirschen' - trotz dieser Treter


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. September 2013)

Guten morgäääään. )


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2013)

*spawn*


----------



## schneemaus (26. September 2013)

Oh, der rare ZAM ist gespawnt... Mal umnieten, gucken, was er droppt, oder gibt's wenigstens n Achievement?


----------



## Humpelpumpel (26. September 2013)

Pokemon wird immer verstörender... 
http://www.bisafans.de/games/3ds/xy/_mega.shtml


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2013)

ich bin der meinung das 150 pokemon damals genug waren aber die brauchen halt für jedes neues spiel auf nintendo aktuellen portabler konsole neue pokemons ^^


----------



## Alux (26. September 2013)

Ahoi

Also ich bin bei Feuerrot und Blattgrün ausgestiegen.


----------



## Aun (26. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Oh, der rare ZAM ist gespawnt... Mal umnieten, gucken, was er droppt, oder gibt's wenigstens n Achievement?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kommt man on und dann sowas ^^


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ahoi
> 
> Also ich bin bei Feuerrot und Blattgrün ausgestiegen.



ich bei der version ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NdJQopRuH1E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (26. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> da kommt man on und dann sowas ^^



Immer wieder gern


----------



## Aun (26. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Immer wieder gern






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *evillaughter*


----------



## Alux (26. September 2013)

Never spawn in this forum while schneemaus is active or you'll end as a trophy in her living room.


----------



## schneemaus (26. September 2013)

Muahahahaha 

Und Aun tu ich nix, der hat ein Gif von Stitch gepostet. Stitch!!!


----------



## Deanne (26. September 2013)

Hm, soll ich morgen spontan nach London fliegen und mich unter die Nadel meines Lieblingstätowierers begeben? Der Mann ist sonst immer ausgebucht und arbeitet am Arsch der Welt. Ich schwanke noch. :-(


----------



## Alux (26. September 2013)

Naja wie oft ergibt sich schon so ne Chance, ich würds nutzen. Meine Termine musste ich ja wegen höherer Gewalt umlegen, jetzt heißts bis April warten.


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2013)

wenn du zeit und geld hast für den flug+untebringung+tattoo hast ja  

du sagst ja selbst er ist sonst immer ausgebucht


----------



## Deanne (26. September 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> wenn du zeit und geld hast für den flug+untebringung+tattoo hast ja



Morgens hin, abends wieder zurück. Insofern spar ich mir das Hotel.


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2013)

bring uns fish und chips mit


----------



## Aun (26. September 2013)

was solls denn fürn tattoo werden? kann dir gerne ein bild von mir als vorlage schicken


----------



## Deanne (26. September 2013)

Ich liebe den Neotraditional-Style. 

So in der Art:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2013)

Ich drope nur graue Items


----------



## Aun (26. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (26. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich drope nur graue Items



Pff. Na dann lass ich dich heute mal am Leben


----------



## Aun (26. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Pff. Na dann lass ich dich heute mal am Leben






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich drope nur graue Items






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Siehe Computec Stromausfall Video - die Philosophische Kannibalismus Diskussion


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2013)

Die Interpretation bleibt Euch überlassen Wowitem


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2013)

Das ist auch toll

Wowitem


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Interpretation bleibt Euch überlassen Wowitem







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lD7QmKJ1LyQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. September 2013)

Ich komm mir verarscht vor. Ich ruf bei der Polizei an und niemand geht ran.


----------



## Alux (26. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich komm mir verarscht vor. Ich ruf bei der Polizei an und niemand geht ran.



Made my day 

@Zam: Du lügst! Ich wette du droppst neben diversen Büroartikeln mit geringer Chance Codes für den geheimen Ü18 Bereich auf buffed.

@Aun: Du solltest deinen Titel in Master of the Gifs ändern


----------



## Aun (26. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> @Aun: Du solltest deinen Titel in Master of the Gifs ändern






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jupp ^^ hmmm zam und der geheime pornokeller


----------



## seanbuddha (26. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Made my day



Muss ich mich eben morgen über das Waffenrecht informieren.


----------



## Alux (26. September 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







@sean: Mit Waffenschein Pistolen (Halbautomatik), Repetiergewehre bzw alles was so auf Repetier umgebaut ist das man es nicht mehr zurückbauen kann und Kleinkaliber wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irr


----------



## seanbuddha (26. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> @sean: Mit Waffenschein Pistolen (Halbautomatik), Repetiergewehre bzw alles was so auf Repetier umgebaut ist das man es nicht mehr zurückbauen kann und Kleinkaliber wenn ich mich jetzt nicht irr



Ich will mein Schwert verkaufen was unter das erweiterte Hieb- und Stichwaffengesetz fällt. Da es kein Dekoschwert ist kann ich es nicht einfach so verkaufen.


----------



## Alux (26. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich will mein Schwert verkaufen was unter das erweiterte Hieb- und Stichwaffengesetz fällt. Da es kein Dekoschwert ist kann ich es nicht einfach so verkaufen.



Also richtig geschliffen?


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2013)

quote name='Aun' date='26 September 2013 - 17:43' timestamp='1380210223' post='3388346']


jupp ^^ hmmm zam und der geheime pornokeller 
[/quote]

ob zam schon stroh bestellt hat ? die maske hat er ja ^^


----------



## ZAM (26. September 2013)

Übertreibts net


----------



## Alux (26. September 2013)

*Pfeif*


----------



## schneemaus (26. September 2013)

Also ich dachte ja, ICH hätte heute schon Scherze mit ZAM getrieben, aber ihr... Da ist man mal skaten, kommt zurück und sieht sowas. Also echt, schämt euch, ab auf die stille Treppe!


----------



## seanbuddha (26. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Also richtig geschliffen?



Scharf wie eine Rasierklinge *nod*


----------



## ZAM (27. September 2013)

*respawn*


----------



## Ol@f (27. September 2013)

Meh, muss zur Uni fahren, damit ich kurz paar Dokumente (kostenlos) kopieren kann.


----------



## Deanne (27. September 2013)

Hurra, mein Tattoo-Projekt musste ich auf 2014 verschieben. 

Grund: an der Uni ist jemand krank geworden und meinem betreuenden Prof fehlt nun ein Assistent. Und wenn ich eine Dokotorandenstelle will, muss ich leider Schönwetter machen. -____-


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Übertreibts net






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (27. September 2013)

Hat wer von Euch schon das Pinata-Spiel bei Google ausprobiert?^^

Mein Highscore ist 152. 

Los, los! Ich brauche Vergleichswerte


----------



## Ol@f (27. September 2013)

Hm, erster Versuch lag grad bei 157.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. September 2013)

4398


----------



## Aun (27. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich dachte ja, ICH hätte heute schon Scherze mit ZAM getrieben, aber ihr... Da ist man mal skaten, kommt zurück und sieht sowas. Also echt, schämt euch, ab auf die stille Treppe!



alle sind brav, nur wynn übertreibt es.....


----------



## bkeleanor (27. September 2013)

163


----------



## Wynn (27. September 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oUNG7eXKiv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (27. September 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Hat wer von Euch schon das Pinata-Spiel bei Google ausprobiert?^^
> 
> Mein Highscore ist 152.
> 
> Los, los! Ich brauche Vergleichswerte



171.


----------



## Ol@f (27. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. September 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> 171.



141 :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was sagt ihr ?


----------



## seanbuddha (27. September 2013)

Schaut unhandlich aus.


----------



## Legendary (27. September 2013)

Sind das Speaker oder was? O_o

PS: Ja ich weiß, was das darstellen soll.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. September 2013)

Bin auch noch skeptisch. Aber ich glaube, Valve würde so ein Ding nicht entwickeln, wenn sie davon nicht überzeugt wären. Ist schließlich auch hackbar (so wie irgendwie alles bei der neuen "Steambox"), bin gespannt wohin das alles geht.


----------



## seanbuddha (28. September 2013)

Ich habe die perfekte Waffe gegen Fruchtfliegen gefunden: Der "Fruchtfliegen-Holocaust"

Schritt 1:
Lege einen angebissenen Apfel in deinen Backofen.

Schritt 2:
Warte bis möglichst viele Fruchtfliegen im Backofen sind.

Schritt 3:
Backofentür langsam schließen.

Schritt 4:
Ober-/Unterhitze auf Maximaler Temperatur für 5 Minuten.

Hat wunderbar funktioniert


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. September 2013)

yo garnicht psychopathisch


----------



## Alux (28. September 2013)

Mir gefällt die Idee


----------



## seanbuddha (28. September 2013)

Wichtig ist bei meinem Mini-Ofen musste ich die Tür die ganze Zeit zuhalten weil die sonst durch die Schlitze rausgekommen wären.


----------



## schneemaus (28. September 2013)

Alter wtf... Ernsthaft o.O

Vor allem: Ich hab eig. immer viel Obst und Gemüse daheim, aber wenn man a) seine Mülltüte in nen Schrank packt (beispielsweise unter der Spüle) und b) diesen regelmäßig zum Container bringt, gibt's auch nicht so viele Fruchtfliegen.


----------



## Alux (28. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Alter wtf... Ernsthaft o.O
> 
> Vor allem: Ich hab eig. immer viel Obst und Gemüse daheim, aber wenn man a) seine Mülltüte in nen Schrank packt (beispielsweise unter der Spüle) und b) diesen regelmäßig zum Container bringt, gibt's auch nicht so viele Fruchtfliegen.



Langsam solltest du sean kennen


----------



## seanbuddha (28. September 2013)

Die kamen daher das ich letzlich bei Nachbarn Zwetschgen Pflücken war... und die sind nicht nur für Menschen total lecker.


----------



## schneemaus (28. September 2013)

Man soll ja auch keine drei Eimer Zwetschgen in der Wohnung stehen lassen, bis sie verrotten und die Fliegen anziehen


----------



## seanbuddha (28. September 2013)

Ich muss gestehen das ich die Zwetschgen ein wenig aus den Augen gelassen habe.


----------



## Alux (28. September 2013)

Früchte immer in Korn einlegen! Konserviert ganz gut


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Früchte immer in Korn einlegen! Konserviert ganz gut



da wird er ja pleite wenn er um die 80 liter korn kaufen muss damit er alle seine früchte einlegen kann ^^


----------



## schneemaus (28. September 2013)

Ich schwör euch, ich raste gleich aus. Diese Deppen, die meinen Keller aufgebrochen haben >_< Und jetzt, Samstag Nachmittag, warte ich auf die Polizei. Bin mal gespannt, wie lang das dauert, bis die hier sind. Eigentlich wollte ich bald los -.-"


----------



## seanbuddha (28. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich schwör euch, ich raste gleich aus. Diese Deppen, die meinen Keller aufgebrochen haben >_< Und jetzt, Samstag Nachmittag, warte ich auf die Polizei. Bin mal gespannt, wie lang das dauert, bis die hier sind. Eigentlich wollte ich bald los -.-"



Du erinnerst mich daran das ich immernoch die Polizei anrufen muss >.> Schonwieder verpennt.


----------



## schneemaus (28. September 2013)

Stümperhafter Dieb. Hat a) nen Kippenstummel direkt vor meinem Kellerabteil hinterlassen und b) Fingerabdrücke oben an der Tür, als er versucht hat, sie aufzureißen. Aber wahrscheinlich wird da trotzdem nix bei rum kommen, wie es halt so is. Wenigstens war meine Wii in ner Kiste und die war noch da. Ernsthaft. 200 Wohnungen (und Kellerabteile) in dem Haus hier und ausgerechnet meins wird aufgebrochen.


----------



## Alux (28. September 2013)

Tja die Diebe sind auch nimmer was se mal waren


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. September 2013)

Er macht sich nur nicht mehr aufwand als nötig


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. September 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich schwör euch, ich raste gleich aus. Diese Deppen, die meinen Keller aufgebrochen haben >_< Und jetzt, Samstag Nachmittag, warte ich auf die Polizei. Bin mal gespannt, wie lang das dauert, bis die hier sind. Eigentlich wollte ich bald los -.-"


Wurde was geklaut?:O


----------



## heinzelmännchen (28. September 2013)

Dieser miese ..... .

Ich hoffe, es wurde nichts geklaut, was man nicht ersetzen kann.


Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und der Einbruch ist einer der wenigen, die aufgeklärt werden können


----------



## EspCap (28. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich habe die perfekte Waffe gegen Fruchtfliegen gefunden: Der "Fruchtfliegen-Holocaust"



Besser:

Glas/Schale mit folgendem füllen: Essig, Apfelsaft (oder Orangensaft oder so, eigentlich geht jeder Saft), ein paar Tropfen Spülmittel. In die Küche stellen. Genozid beobachten. 
Glaub mir, wir haben hier Erfahrung mit den Dingern, weil sie den Biologen laufend in Schwärmen aus dem Labor flüchten


----------



## Alux (29. September 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Besser:
> 
> Glas/Schale mit folgendem füllen: Essig, Apfelsaft (oder Orangensaft oder so, eigentlich geht jeder Saft), ein paar Tropfen Spülmittel. In die Küche stellen. Genozid beobachten.
> Glaub mir, wir haben hier Erfahrung mit den Dingern, weil sie den Biologen laufend in Schwärmen aus dem Labor flüchten



"Flüchten"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. September 2013)

hi.


----------



## EspCap (29. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> "Flüchten"



Das, oder die machen eine kleine Pandemie-Studie 
Ich melde mich dann wenn der Berg unter Quarantäne steht.


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> Das, oder die machen eine kleine Pandemie-Studie
> Ich melde mich dann wenn der Berg unter Quarantäne steht.



wieso muss ich gerade an den anfang von "das letzte gefecht" denken ^^


----------



## Alux (29. September 2013)

Das bisherige Wahlergebnis ist zum heulen


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2013)

östereicher ?


----------



## Alux (29. September 2013)

Si, sollte langsam bekannt sein


----------



## seanbuddha (29. September 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Das bisherige Wahlergebnis ist zum heulen



Habt ihr nen Führer?


----------



## Alux (29. September 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Habt ihr nen Führer?



Klar, ab Dienstag hab ich nen Zugführer


----------



## Aun (29. September 2013)

folge gefälligst feldwebel adolf! er wird dich weit bringen !


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2013)

*spawn*  *BF4 Beta installier*

Mal sehen wann 4P die Deticated installiert ..  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (30. September 2013)

Der Tod geht mich eigentlich nichts an, denn wenn er ist, bin ich nicht und solange ich bin, ist er nicht


----------



## Greendesert (1. Oktober 2013)

Guten morgen! Na freut sich wer auf die laggy Server von GTA Online?


----------



## bkeleanor (1. Oktober 2013)

hoffe die laufen einigermassen.
aber freuen tu ich mich ganz doll.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2013)

*respawn*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Oktober 2013)

BF4 MÄDELS


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2013)

Das spielen in meiner Liste grad eine Menge Leute und nur ein Bruchteil davon hätte auf Arbeit die Möglichkeit dazu .. also machen alle BLAU


----------



## schneemaus (1. Oktober 2013)

Wuhu, ne Freundin hat mir die Buffy-Komplettbox ausgeliehen... Da waren Vampire noch Vampire!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Oktober 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wuhu, ne Freundin hat mir die Buffy-Komplettbox ausgeliehen... Da waren Vampire noch Vampire!




Buffy is eig ganz cool, da waren oft interessante Ideen verarbeitet.

Doch was ich mich immer frage, wenn in der Stadt da ein Tor zur Hölle ist (oder wie das auch immer in der Serie bezeichnet wird), warum leben die Menschen freiwillig und quasi völlig normal, wo doch nachts das ganze "Ungeziefer" durch die Straßen schleicht?


----------



## schneemaus (1. Oktober 2013)

Ja, das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Aber vielleicht sind die Jobs da lukrativ?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Oktober 2013)

Da gibs bestimmt ne Gefahrenzulage ^^


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wuhu, ne Freundin hat mir die Buffy-Komplettbox ausgeliehen... Da waren Vampire noch Vampire!



schau dir mal true blood an und vampire diaries ab staffel 2 wurde auch ernster 

würde ja youtube verlinken aber dann gibts haue von zam weil buffed fsk16 ist ^^


nur noch die mumien haben keine lovestory erhalten inzwischen ^^

ich bin ja immer noch fan von kate beckinsale underworld 1,2,4 und bloodrayne 1,2,3 und die anderen trashfilme mit weiblichen vampiren ^^



heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Doch was ich mich immer frage, wenn in der Stadt da ein Tor zur Hölle ist (oder wie das auch immer in der Serie bezeichnet wird), warum leben die Menschen freiwillig und quasi völlig normal, wo doch nachts das ganze "Ungeziefer" durch die Straßen schleicht?




weil die leute es nicht merken wie in allen anderen serien und filmen - erst wenn es zu spät ist ^^

die musical folge damals war cool ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JrYz8qcFsXs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Oktober 2013)

ich bin ja immer noch fan von kate beckinsale underworld 

Die Filme sind super!


----------



## schneemaus (1. Oktober 2013)

Ja, die Musicalfolge ist der Hammer. Staffel 6 hat sowieso die ein oder andere sehr coole Folge, wie auch die, wo Buffy von nem Dämonen mit Gift versetzt wird und Halluzinationen bekommt, in denen sie in einer psychiatrischen Anstalt ist, ihre Eltern noch zusammen sind (und leben) und ihr gesagt wird, dass sie schizophren ist, seit 6 Jahren in der Psychiatrie ist und sich das alles mit Sunnydale etc. nur ausgedacht hat. Richtig gute Folge.

True Blood hab ich auch gesehen, find ich auch gut. Vampire Diaries... Da hab ich mal Bücher geschenkt bekommen und nachdem ich die gelesen hatte, hatte ich auf die Serie schon gar keine Lust mehr.


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOB4q01VCVg


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Da hab ich mal Bücher geschenkt bekommen und nachdem ich die gelesen hatte, hatte ich auf die Serie schon gar keine Lust mehr.



bei mir wars andersrum wollte die bücher anfangen nachdem ich die serie auf pro7 und sixx sah aber mir wurde vor den büchern gewarnt 

vieleicht haste noch ne freundin die die dvds hat

staffel 1 ist halt noch ruhiger bissel wie twilight aber ab staffel 2 gibts tempo und staffel 3 und 4 find ich inzwischen besser als true blood 

an romanen wenn man nicht prüde ist zum thema vampire kann ich

Laurel K hamilton - anita blake
jr ward - black dagger
charlaine harris - sookie stackhouse (romane von true blood nur mit mehr story und weniger sex und gore als in der serie)
emphelen

ansonsten thema urban fantasy & romantic urban fantasy

ilona andrews - stadt der finsternis 
katie mc alister dragon & vampire romane
kim harison - rachel morgan 
lara adrian - midnight breed
lori handeland - geschöpfe der nacht
lynsay sands - argenau reihe
mary janice davidson - betsy tailor reihe
richelle mead - succubus reihe
yasmine galeorn - schwestern des mondes reihe
jeannie frost - cat & bones reihe
chloe neill - chicagoland vampires


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n8y17rDHGtk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Don't mess with NRW


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2013)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Don't mess with NRW








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4fnIDXrz5uM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (1. Oktober 2013)

omfg 


manche davon hätten lieber nur firmen- oder abteilungsintern herum gereicht werden sollen


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gif of the day


----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2013)

Förster!


----------



## win3ermute (2. Oktober 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ja, die Musicalfolge ist der Hammer. Staffel 6 hat sowieso die ein oder andere sehr coole Folge, wie auch die, wo Buffy von nem Dämonen mit Gift versetzt wird und Halluzinationen bekommt, in denen sie in einer psychiatrischen Anstalt ist, ihre Eltern noch zusammen sind (und leben) und ihr gesagt wird, dass sie schizophren ist, seit 6 Jahren in der Psychiatrie ist und sich das alles mit Sunnydale etc. nur ausgedacht hat. Richtig gute Folge.



Jau, fand die auch sehr gut, besonders das Endbild. Meine Lieblingsfolgen aus Buffy sind allerdings die "stumme" Folge und der Tod der Mutter (letzteres nicht, weil es so "schön" war, sondern der Inszenierung wegen. Das war eine sehr stille Folge; komplett ohne Musik, die den Schock und die Trauer schmerzhaft vermittelte).


----------



## bkeleanor (2. Oktober 2013)

Gleich den Termin zum ziehen der Weisheitszähne.


----------



## Olliruh (2. Oktober 2013)

Hallöchen


----------



## Aun (2. Oktober 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Gleich den Termin zum ziehen der Weisheitszähne.



autsch. mir hamse alle 4 auf einmal gezogen, zum glück ^^


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Gleich den Termin zum ziehen der Weisheitszähne.



autsch ^^ aber keine sorgen das was die dir geben haut rein da merkste kaum was von ^^

halbe valium und dann noch die betäubung die ja stärker ist als beim normalen zahnarzt


----------



## Hordlerkiller (2. Oktober 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Gleich den Termin zum ziehen der Weisheitszähne.



Bei mir auch alle 4 ,nachdem sie draußen wahren war ich so drauf das ich in der praxis 2,5h geschlafen habe (Arzt meinte hab viel blut verloren) 
aber naja sind draußen ^^.das war 2009 ^^

ps. der hat zwar betäubt hab aber trotzdem was bemerkt und das war nicht schön ^^


----------



## schneemaus (2. Oktober 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Jau, fand die auch sehr gut, besonders das Endbild. Meine Lieblingsfolgen aus Buffy sind allerdings die "stumme" Folge und der Tod der Mutter (letzteres nicht, weil es so "schön" war, sondern der Inszenierung wegen. Das war eine sehr stille Folge; komplett ohne Musik, die den Schock und die Trauer schmerzhaft vermittelte).



Ja, die ist auch heftig. Da hab ich auch richtig geflennt, als ich die jetzt nochmal gesehen habe. Vorher waren solche Reaktionen für mich oft gar nicht nachvollziehbar, aber nach dem Tod meiner Mutter und meiner Stiefmutter in den anderthalb Jahren kann ich nur sagen, dass diese Folge tatsächlich die Reaktionen und die Fassungslosigkeit nach so einem Schlag perfekt widerspiegelt.

Edit: Aus welcher Staffel ist die "stumme" Folge? Kann mich da grade nicht so dran erinnern und ich schau die Staffeln grade nicht chronologisch ^^


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-x9-erYf7JQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Oktober 2013)

WYNN 

Ich liege grad flach


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2013)

mal schauen welche polizei als nächstes singt ^^


----------



## Aun (2. Oktober 2013)

das hatter doch von fb geklaut, der dreckige stehler!


----------



## Wynn (2. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Konov (2. Oktober 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Was isn das fürn Beat?
Bislang nix gefunden ob der beat von nem anderen song ist


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Oktober 2013)

So 2 von 4 sind gezogen...musste mich am mittwoch nachmittag und gestern erstmal erholen. Das hat doch mehr reingehauen als ich dachte.


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2013)

Kein Spawn heute - war nie weg


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2013)

kein brückentag ? nix frei gestern ?

Armer Zam


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> kein brückentag ? nix frei gestern ?
> 
> Armer Zam






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Oktober 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> kein brückentag ? nix frei gestern ?



Nein! Doch!


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nein! Doch!



Was? Nein! Doch? OOOHHHHHHH!


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2013)

Seit gestern schon wieder ne neue Haarfarbe


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

meinst du blond? so wien kalifornischer surfbubi 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OksQWWQZiSQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2013)

Nein. Schwarz und der Pony ist türkis ^^


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2013)

nette kombination


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2013)

Kommt drauf an was für ein Türkis ^^


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2013)

Na ja, ne Mischung aus den Directions-Farben Turquoise und Lagoon Blue


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so ?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. Oktober 2013)

wie eine lagune hat sie doch gesagt, sollte nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2013)

Ausgehend von einem 1:1 Verhältnis... könnte passen ja ^^
Gut gut!

Viele machen leider bei der Kombination Schwarz-Türkis den Fehler entweder viel zu dunkel zu mischen oder viel zu hell ^^
Sieht dann entweder nach garnichts aus oder nach nem Schwarz-Türkisen Verkehrshütchen xD


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. Oktober 2013)

lol gibt es noch mehr leute mit schwarz türkisen haaren?


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Ausgehend von einem 1:1 Verhältnis... könnte passen ja ^^
> Gut gut!
> 
> Viele machen leider bei der Kombination Schwarz-Türkis den Fehler entweder viel zu dunkel zu mischen oder viel zu hell ^^
> Sieht dann entweder nach garnichts aus oder nach nem Schwarz-Türkisen Verkehrshütchen xD



Ja eben. Das reine Turquoise von Directions hat mir zu viel Grünanteil, das Lagoon Blue ist halt... blau. Das ganze mischen, mit Kur oder Spülung nochmal "verdünnen" und dann schaut's gut aus ^^

Edit: Und ja, natürlich gibt es mehr Menschen mit schwarz-türkisen Haaren oO


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Edit: Und ja, natürlich gibt es mehr Menschen mit schwarz-türkisen Haaren oO



*ruft in nellis an, ob sie jemanden vermissen*


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2013)

Den check ich net.


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

alles außerirdische ^^


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2013)

Achso. Hast du mich nicht letztens gefragt, ob ich irgendeine Anime-Figur bin?


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

ehm, nein


----------



## Baron King Zwei (4. Oktober 2013)

bist du detektiv conan?


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> ehm, nein





Aun schrieb:


> machste dann auch einen auf miku hatsune?





*hust*


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Oktober 2013)

Hatsune Miku <3


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

das ist kein anime charakter ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Oktober 2013)

wie der thread einfach heimtückisch auf der nächsten seite weitergeht.

woher kennst du denn hatsune miku? ^^


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2013)

ist immer noch die selbe seite bloody

und [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Hatsune Miku ist eine sängerin und das maskottchen von ner firma[/font]


----------



## BloodyEyeX (4. Oktober 2013)

wenn man die 1079 noch offen hat und nicht merkt das die leute bei 1080 weitermachen, naja, vergessen wir das.

Hatsune Miku ist mehr als das <3





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rL5YKZ9ecpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2013)

Pf. Ich hab das damals gegooglet und es kamen nur Manga-Bildchen bei rum. Deswegen meine Schlussfolgerung


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

red dich net raus


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2013)

Jaja, du mich auch xD


----------



## Wynn (4. Oktober 2013)

hui da muss teure technik dahinter stehen 

@bloody


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Jaja, du mich auch xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aaaawww, eine Pluhmäh!


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2013)

"Hey, ich mag dich, deswegen bin ich losgezogen und hab die schönste Blume gesucht und sie dann für dich getötet! Hier bitte, stell sie aber ins Wasser damit du noch zusehen kannst wie sie nur ganz langsam verwest!"

*hüstel*


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

du bist geschmackolos. zerstöre doch nicht diese romantische stimmung


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2013)

Was für ne romantische Stimmung, hab ich was verpasst?

Btw, ich mag keine Blumen. Außer bunte Lilien.


----------



## Aun (4. Oktober 2013)

ein glück hab ich nur kakteen ^^


----------



## Grushdak (4. Oktober 2013)

Bei Blumen fällt mir spontan das ein ...

Rosen zum kosen
Narzissen zum küssen
Und hat mal 3x Wicken gekauft, schon gilt man als Lustmolch.

Das stammt von 'nem Oldie-Komiker (mir fällt der Name grad nich ein).

oder

_Kommt ein Mann in einen Blumenladen und hätte gerne ein dutzend Rosen. 
Die Verkäuferin beginnt lyrisch zu scherzen: "Schenkst du ihr Rosen, wird Sie dich liebkosen. 
Schenkst du ihr Narzissen, wird Sie dich küssen." 
Darauf der Mann: "Prima, dann hätte ich doch lieber gerne einen Strauß Wicken!"_


----------



## Alux (4. Oktober 2013)

Sooo zurück von der ersten Woche beim Bund (23 folgen noch), grad geduscht und jz ab in die Stadt Party machen!


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgähn!


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Guten Morgähn!



moin



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2013)

Danke. Ich hab ne Clown-Phobie.


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2013)

gnihihihi


----------



## Derulu (5. Oktober 2013)

Gut, dass Pennywise ja nicht ES wahre Gestalt ist^^


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Gut, dass Pennywise ja nicht ES wahre Gestalt ist^^



wut?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie werd ich heut gar nicht richtig wach. Liegt bestimmt am Wetter.


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2013)

jau 10° und regen sind uncool


----------



## win3ermute (5. Oktober 2013)

Wieso bist Du schon wach, Staunkatze? *yawn*


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2013)

weil unkaputtbar ^^. ne ich wache eigtl immer zwischn 8-9 auf, egal in welchem zustand


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich mach mir jetzt erstmal was zu essen. Mag noch wer Müsli mit rein geschnibbelter Nashi-Birne, ein bisschen Honig und Joghurt?


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2013)

danke, ich ess meine selbstgemacht kartoffelsuppe


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2013)

Oh, das is auch gut ^^


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2013)

schön mit stückchen ( ich mag das durchpürierte zeugs net) und kleinen, scharf gebratenen hackbällchen und bockwurst


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2013)

Dann lass es dir schmecken


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2013)

Derulu schrieb:


> Gut, dass Pennywise ja nicht ES wahre Gestalt ist^^



die wahre gestalt ist fies - den film habe ich auch noch nie gesehen dafür aber das buch verschlungen ^^


----------



## win3ermute (5. Oktober 2013)

Pfff! Fies... das, was mich nach der langen Nacht heute morgen im Spiegel angegrinst hat, das war fies...


----------



## Reflox (5. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Morgen.


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Pfff! Fies... das, was mich nach der langen Nacht heute morgen im Spiegel angegrinst hat, das war fies...



wie ich mir das fiese grinsen verkneifen muss


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2013)

winterkatze neue infos zu godzilla

http://www.movieweb.com/news/godzilla-trailer-revealed


----------



## win3ermute (5. Oktober 2013)

Oi! Meine Fresse, sieht das goil aus! Thx!


----------



## Alux (5. Oktober 2013)

Gestern Nacht war hart aber geil!!


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2013)

Ich werd immer noch nicht wirklich wach... Trotz Kaffee und Wechseldusche könnt ich mich immer noch ins Bett legen und pennen. Irgendwer ne Idee, wie ich heute noch zu was fähig werden kann?


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2013)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





vllt machen die dich wach ^^

geh mal an die luft, hilft meist


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2013)

Leuchtende Gebisse? Uuuuh *gähn*

Und an der Luft war ich schon, hat auch nicht geholfen.


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2013)

nicht ganz ^^ mal attack the block geschaut?  im film sind die echt creepy ^^


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2013)

ich hätte was grusliges erwartet von dir mehr alien/predator mässig 

der film lief ja letztes wochende da waren die eher putzig ^^


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2013)

Ne, hab ich nicht. Ich hab letztens Mama und Insidious gesehen, die fand ich gut.


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ne, hab ich nicht. Ich hab letztens Mama und Insidious gesehen, die fand ich gut.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Oktober 2013)

attack the block ist klasse, zwar bisschen albern, aber nick frost spielt mit.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was denn?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Oktober 2013)

nur ein weiteres vollkommen deplaziertes und unlustiges gif von aun, solltest du kennen


----------



## Wynn (5. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> nur ein weiteres vollkommen deplaziertes und unlustiges gif von aun, solltest du kennen



Neid ist die höchste form der anerkennung


----------



## Baron King Zwei (5. Oktober 2013)

ja ich bin sehr neidisch
und ich musste wirklich einmal kurz lachen


----------



## Legendary (5. Oktober 2013)

Alter...Wohnung ohne Internet ist ätzend. Gott sei Dank hab ich noch bei Mami Internetzugang, deswegen leider nicht so häufig online zur Zeit.


----------



## Alux (5. Oktober 2013)

Dauert das so lange bis man in Deutschland Internet in ne Wohnung kriegt?


----------



## Legendary (5. Oktober 2013)

Das nicht, ich hätte schon lange Internet wenn mein Vormieter nicht noch auf der Leitung wäre und die Telekom das nicht einfach abklemmen darf bis er gekündigt hat.


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2013)

na ein glück ist da 1&1 eiskalt. lässt alten vertrag weiter laufen und schließt neuen an


----------



## Legendary (5. Oktober 2013)

Tja...dürfen sie ja eigentlich nicht. Ich hätts aber mittlerweile auch gerne so gehabt.


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2013)

könnte auch über den alten vertrag surfen ^^ da der vornutzer so dämlich ist


----------



## Legendary (5. Oktober 2013)

Geht bei mir leider nicht, da ich bei Congstar bin und er bei Vodafone war / ist und das ja nicht kompatibel ist. Sonst hätt ichs schon lange ohne Skrupel gemacht.


----------



## Aun (6. Oktober 2013)

förster


----------



## schneemaus (6. Oktober 2013)

Ab in den Wald mit dir, Bäume pflanzen!


----------



## Aun (6. Oktober 2013)

Pflanzer, Pflanzer!


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich bestell mir Pizza zum Frühstück. Yeah!


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bestell mir Pizza zum Frühstück. Yeah!



*insertaustinpowersmemehere* 

wie kommt man auf sowas? ^^


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> *insertaustinpowersmemehere*
> 
> wie kommt man auf sowas? ^^



Heißhunger auf Pizza. Und keine Lust zu kochen.


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2013)

5 minuten im mund, ein leben lang auf den hüften 

ach und btw, es ist montag:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> 5 minuten im mund, ein leben lang auf den hüften




Pizza ohne Käse, mit dünnem Rand und viel Gemüse ist gar nicht so ungesund.


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2013)

Ohne Kaese und mit duennem Rand? Klingt wie Knaeckebrot. Wo bleibt da die Unvernunft?


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2013)

+1

da muss käse drauf ^^


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> +1
> 
> da muss käse drauf ^^



Ich bin Veganer und laktoseintolerant, insofern muss auf meine Pizza kein Käse. Dafür Unmengen frisches Gemüse, Kräuter und Knoblauch. 

Eine gute italienische Pizza hat einen knusprigen, dünnen Rand und kommt mit wenig Käse aus. Weit weg von dem klebrig, gelb-braunen Gematsche, das die indisch-türkisch-griechischen Pizzabuden hier verkaufen.


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2013)

+1

den ekelschrott vom 0815 typen meinte ich auch net. schön ein wenig mozzarella drauf ^^

naja wer nicht kann. intoleranz ist scheiße


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2013)

warste eingentlich in england bei deinen tattoo künstler deanne ?


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> warste eingentlich in england bei deinen tattoo künstler deanne ?



Nein, das habe ich auf Anfang 2014 verschoben. Hin- und Rückflug sollten zusammen ursprünglich 170 Euro kosten, aber als die Buchung abgeschlossen war, sollte ich dann doch 460 Euro zahlen.

Der gute Mann ist 2014 in Berlin, wir wollen dann dort etwas vereinbaren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2013)

Pizza am Morgen ist fast so gut wie Burger am Morgen (aber nicht den Mc/Burgerking Müll).


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2013)

noch besser als pizza und burger am morgen ist: sex am morgen  gerammel, wie die ersten menschen!


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> noch besser als pizza und burger am morgen ist: sex am morgen  gerammel, wie die ersten menschen!



Hm, lecker. Mit Schlaf im Auge und ekligem Geruch im Mund.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Oktober 2013)

Moin



Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bin Veganer und laktoseintolerant, insofern muss auf meine Pizza kein Käse. Dafür Unmengen frisches Gemüse, Kräuter und Knoblauch.


Und wie schiebst Du die Pizza nur aus Gemüse, Kräuter und Knoblauch bestehnd in den Ofen?


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> 
> Und wie schiebst Du die Pizza nur aus Gemüse, Kräuter und Knoblauch bestehnd in den Ofen?



1. Ich bestelle sie, die Pizzeria meines Vertrauens bekommt das ganz gut hin.

2. Boden, Tomatensauce, darüber kommt gehackter Knoblauch, frischer Basilikum und eine Bett aus frischem Gemüse. Klappt wirklich gut und schmeckt sogar Fans der 08/15-Pizza.

Edit: Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass ich Basics wie Boden und Sauce nicht extra erwähnen muss. ^^


----------



## Grushdak (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte nur deswegen gefragt, da Du als Veganerin doch auf den Boden ganz verzichten müsstest, oder?
Ist in dem Teig nicht Ei enthalten? Kann mich ja auch irren.
Ich weiß es nicht mehr, da meine letzte komplett selbstgemachte Pizza (also nicht nur Backofen auf, zu und fertig. ) schon ca 18 Jahre her ist.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (7. Oktober 2013)

nein nein so ein boden besteht doch nur aus mehl... grushdak bitte...


----------



## Deanne (7. Oktober 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ist in dem Teig nicht Ei enthalten? Kann mich ja auch irren.



In einen guten Pizzateig gehören keine Eier. Okay, bei amerikanischen Pizzen sieht es anders aus, aber normalerweise gelingt der Teig auch ohne.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> noch besser als pizza und burger am morgen ist: sex am morgen  gerammel, wie die ersten menschen!



Solange man das nicht essen kann isses nicht besser!!!!111 

Im Prinzip stimme ich aber zu.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (7. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Solange man das nicht essen kann isses nicht besser!!!!111



looool


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Solange man das nicht essen kann isses nicht besser!!!!111
> 
> Im Prinzip stimme ich aber zu.





gibt doch essbare unterwäsche zum bsp shikari ^^


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Solange man das nicht essen kann isses nicht besser



will garnicht wissen auf was du so herumkaust


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2013)

Feinripp != Feinkost


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Oktober 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> In einen guten Pizzateig gehören keine Eier. Okay, bei amerikanischen Pizzen sieht es anders aus, aber normalerweise gelingt der Teig auch ohne.


Amen!

Mehl, Olivenöl, Wasser, Frischhefe, Zucker (Unraffiniert für Veganer/Vegetarier).

Sollte jeder wissen das aus sowas ein richtiger Pizzateig besteht  Dementsprechend:

Hört auf Mama Deanne!


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2013)

is ja garkeen fleesch drinne! skandal!

*mümmeltmamasrohenkuchenteig*


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Oktober 2013)

Wie sie alle an ihrem Fleisch hängen...

Vorallem: Je länger man Fleisch stehen lässt desto mehr wird es mit Proteinen angereichert 
*hrhr*


----------



## Baron King Zwei (7. Oktober 2013)

creepy


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2013)

sean hör auf mir den geifer ins maul zu kippen!

sonst verspeise ich noch dich! *mitfavabohnenundchianti*


*hssssssss*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2013)

*ihrseidsocooldassihrimmerdiesternchenbenutztweildasnämlichziemlchlächerlichaussieht*


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Oktober 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Amen!
> 
> Mehl, Olivenöl, Wasser, Frischhefe, Zucker (Unraffiniert für Veganer/Vegetarier).
> 
> ...



1. Du hast das Salz vergessen.
2. Du weißt, was beim raffinieren passiert, oder?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (7. Oktober 2013)

es wird wohl mit tieren gemischt schätze ich??


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2013)

FACEPALM


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2013)

CSU fordert Mittelmeerüberquerungsmaut für Nicht-EU-Bürger


München (dpo) - Als Konsequenz aus der jüngsten Flüchtlingstragödie vor Lampedusa fordert die CSU die Einführung einer Maut für illegale Mittelmeer­über­querungen. Vorgesehen ist, dass Schlepper künftig einen festen Betrag zahlen müssen, wenn sie Hunderte Menschen in einem winzigen Boot von Afrika nach Europa transportieren wollen. EU-Bürger, die in die Gegenrichtung fliehen, sind von der Maut ausgenommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> es wird wohl mit tieren gemischt schätze ich??



Hoffentlich mit der Pandamaske...


----------



## Doofkatze (8. Oktober 2013)

_Als ich die Mitte der Dreißig erreicht hatte, heiratete ich eine Witwe, die etwas älter war als ich und die bereits eine erwachsene Tochter hatte. Mein Vater, seit einigen Jahren Witwer, verliebte sich in meine Stieftochter und heiratete sie wenig später. Ich war etwas verblüfft, als ich mir klar darüber wurde, dass mein Vater nun mein Schwiegersohn geworden war und meine Stieftochter jetzt auch meine Mutter war, denn sie war ja die Frau meines Vaters._

_Einige Zeit später bekam meine Frau einen Sohn, der gleichzeitig Schwager meines Vaters wurde, denn er war ja der Bruder seiner Frau. Ich erschrak bei dem Gedanken, dass er nicht nur mein Sohn, sondern auch mein Onkel war, denn er war ja der Bruder meiner Schwiegermutter, also der Frau meines Vaters, die die Tochter meiner Frau war.

Bald darauf bekam meine Schwiegermutter, also die Frau meines Vaters, die übrigens nicht nur meine Stiefmutter war, sondern zugleich auch meine Stieftochter, ebenfalls einen Sohn, der dadurch zu meinem Bruder wurde, er war nämlich der Sohn meines Vaters, gleichzeitig aber auch mein Enkelkind, denn er war ja der Sohn der Tochter meiner Frau. Meine Frau wurde dadurch meine Großmutter, denn sie war ja meines Bruders Großmutter.

Ich bin also nicht nur der Mann meiner Frau, sondern auch ihr Enkel, denn ich bin ja der Bruder des Sohnes ihrer Tochter. Da aber bekanntlich der Mann der Großmutter Großvater heißt, tja… bin ich nun also mein eigener Großvater…
_


----------



## Aun (8. Oktober 2013)

du nimmst doch drogen


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> du nimmst doch drogen



Nö eigentlich nicht, aber immer witzig, das zu hören :-)


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Oktober 2013)

Mich würde noch interessieren ob das tatsächlich deine Geschichte ist oder irgendeine wirre Hypothese.


----------



## Doofkatze (9. Oktober 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Mich würde noch interessieren ob das tatsächlich deine Geschichte ist oder irgendeine wirre Hypothese.



https://www.google.de/#q=Als+ich+die+Mitte+der+Drei%C3%9Fig+erreicht+hatte%2C+heiratete+ich+eine+Witwe%2C+die+etwas+%C3%A4lter+war+als+ich+und+die+bereits+eine+erwachsene+Tochter+hatte

Das Ding ist uralt :-)

Besonders schön ist das Ding mit einer Vorgeschichte

Der neue Patient war so ungewöhnlich fügsam und geradezu vernünftig, dass der Leiter der Irrenanstalt zu ihm sagte:
"Wissen Sie, wo Sie hier sind?"
"Ja, leider, leider", erwiderte jener traurig, "ich bin in der Irrenanstalt".
"Aber warum sind Sie denn hierher gekommen?", fragte der Arzt.
"Das beruht auf tragischen Verwicklungen", erklärte der Gefragte. "Sehen Sie:
Ich heiratete eine Witwe mit erwachsener Tochter. Darauf heiratete mein Vater die Tochter meiner Frau. Dadurch wurde also meine Frau die Schwiegermutter ihres Schwiegervaters, meine Stieftochter wurde meine Stiefmutter und mein Vater mein Schwiegersohn.
Meine Stiefmutter bekam einen Sohn, der also mein Stiefbruder war, aber er war auch der Onkel meiner Frau, also war ich Großvater meines Stiefbruders. 
 Als nun meine Frau auch einen Jungen bekam, war der auch der Schwager meines Vaters (als Bruder seiner Frau). Meine Stieftochter ist aber auch zu gleich die Großmutter ihres Bruders, denn der ist ja der Sohn ihres Stiefsohnes. Da ich der Stiefvater meines Kindes bin, ist mein Sohn auch der Stiefbruder meines Vaters, zugleich aber auch der Sohn meiner Großmutter, da ja meine Frau die Schwiegertochter ihrer Tochter ist.
Ich bin der Stiefvater meiner Stiefmutter, mein Vater und seine Frau sind meine Stiefkinder, mein Vater und mein Sohn sind Brüder, meine Frau ist meine Großmutter, weil sie die Mutter meiner Stiefmutter ist, ich bin der Neffe meines Vaters und zugleich mein eigener Großvater. Und das", schloss der Kranke, "hat mich den Verstand gekostet".
"Ich verstehe", nickte der Arzt tiefsinnig und begab sich selbst in die Behandlung seines Assistenzarztes.  

Nein, nein, das bin nicht ich selbst, es ist nur ein wiedermal wunderbarer Text, den ich euch zeigen wollte.


----------



## Aun (9. Oktober 2013)

sup bitches?


----------



## Aun (10. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 morgän


----------



## Deanne (10. Oktober 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> _Als ich die Mitte der Dreißig erreicht hatte, heiratete ich eine Witwe, die etwas älter war als ich und die bereits eine erwachsene Tochter hatte. Mein Vater, seit einigen Jahren Witwer, verliebte sich in meine Stieftochter und heiratete sie wenig später. Ich war etwas verblüfft, als ich mir klar darüber wurde, dass mein Vater nun mein Schwiegersohn geworden war und meine Stieftochter jetzt auch meine Mutter war, denn sie war ja die Frau meines Vaters._
> 
> _Einige Zeit später bekam meine Frau einen Sohn, der gleichzeitig Schwager meines Vaters wurde, denn er war ja der Bruder seiner Frau. Ich erschrak bei dem Gedanken, dass er nicht nur mein Sohn, sondern auch mein Onkel war, denn er war ja der Bruder meiner Schwiegermutter, also der Frau meines Vaters, die die Tochter meiner Frau war.
> 
> ...



Spätestens jetzt bin ich hellwach.


----------



## Aun (10. Oktober 2013)

verdammte inzucht 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter du bist schon so ein richtig harter ultra Hipster, der sich die Unterbüchsen direkt selbst näht wa ?
> 
> 
> Nem geschenkten Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul... Ende.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (10. Oktober 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> _Als ich die Mitte der Dreißig erreicht hatte, heiratete ich eine Witwe, die etwas älter war als ich und die bereits eine erwachsene Tochter hatte. Mein Vater, seit einigen Jahren Witwer, verliebte sich in meine Stieftochter und heiratete sie wenig später. Ich war etwas verblüfft, als ich mir klar darüber wurde, dass mein Vater nun mein Schwiegersohn geworden war und meine Stieftochter jetzt auch meine Mutter war, denn sie war ja die Frau meines Vaters._
> 
> _Einige Zeit später bekam meine Frau einen Sohn, der gleichzeitig Schwager meines Vaters wurde, denn er war ja der Bruder seiner Frau. Ich erschrak bei dem Gedanken, dass er nicht nur mein Sohn, sondern auch mein Onkel war, denn er war ja der Bruder meiner Schwiegermutter, also der Frau meines Vaters, die die Tochter meiner Frau war.
> 
> ...



Haha, genial. Solche Sachen liebe ich. 

Und das hat nichts mit Inzucht zu tun. Schließlich waren Stieftochter und der Vater des Erzählers keine Blutsverwandten. Mindfuck.


----------



## Aun (10. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja wenigstens atmeste noch ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2013)

Salut mes amis!


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X4RfB0u6rL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Oktober 2013)

Leute wasn los hier ?


----------



## Saji (11. Oktober 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> HUSSA ! Droggelbecher !




Ah Mensch, was freue ich mich auf den dritten Teil.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Oktober 2013)

Hi all 
wer zockt auch pokemon X oder Y ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2013)

Mein letztes Pokemon (Spiel) war Gold, also nein. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jofNR_WkoCE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (12. Oktober 2013)

^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (12. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (12. Oktober 2013)

Euer schlimmster Alptraum ist wieder da!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (12. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Aun (12. Oktober 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Euer schlimmster Alptraum ist wieder da!!



oh noez



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2013)

und wonach schmeckt legendary shikari ?


----------



## Legendary (12. Oktober 2013)

Hab euch vermisst.


----------



## Aun (12. Oktober 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Hab euch vermisst.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ziemlich verdächtig


----------



## win3ermute (12. Oktober 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Euer schlimmster Alptraum ist wieder da!!



Da geht das halt wieder in Hinsicht "falsche subjektive Wahrnehmung": Subjekt glaubt, er habe auch nur im Ansatz eine "Bedeutung" oder man würde ihn vermissen oder kennen oder wahrnehmen...

Ich weiß echt nich mal im Ansatz, wer das is...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Da geht das halt wieder in Hinsicht "falsche subjektive Wahrnehmung": Subjekt glaubt, er habe auch nur im Ansatz eine "Bedeutung" oder man würde ihn vermissen oder kennen oder wahrnehmen...
> 
> Ich weiß echt nich mal im Ansatz, wer das is...



Dies ist wiederum deine subjektive Sicht. Ich kenne ihn zum Beispiel (aus dem Forum).


----------



## Aun (12. Oktober 2013)

kommt drauf an, wen du meinst


----------



## Legendary (12. Oktober 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Da geht das halt wieder in Hinsicht "falsche subjektive Wahrnehmung": Subjekt glaubt, er habe auch nur im Ansatz eine "Bedeutung" oder man würde ihn vermissen oder kennen oder wahrnehmen...
> 
> Ich weiß echt nich mal im Ansatz, wer das is...



Vielen Dank du Pissnelke. Bin ja erst seit paar Jahren hier Stammgast.   


Aun deine Gifs sind einfach legen....där.


----------



## win3ermute (12. Oktober 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Vielen Dank du Pissnelke. Bin ja erst seit paar Jahren hier Stammgast.



Es mag an Deinem "Gehalt" liegen, daß ich sowas nicht wahrnehme...


----------



## Aun (12. Oktober 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Es mag an Deinem "Gehalt" liegen, daß ich sowas nicht wahrnehme...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




pwnd by waschkatze


----------



## Hordlerkiller (12. Oktober 2013)

nix los hier


----------



## schneemaus (14. Oktober 2013)

Schade, dass ich unterwegs war, der Thread von dem Neuen da war ja sehr amüsant zu lesen eben 

Und damit Hallöle ihr da!


----------



## Humpelpumpel (14. Oktober 2013)

War ich zu böse?


----------



## schneemaus (14. Oktober 2013)

Humpelinchen! *knuddel*

Ja, total. Geh auf die stille Treppe und schäm dich


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Oktober 2013)

Hiho.

Jo. Schade das Aun nicht on war. =)


----------



## Saji (14. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Moinsen ihrse da!


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2013)

was hat der thread mit mir zu tun? ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (14. Oktober 2013)

Mit deiner Beteiligung wäre es sicher witzig geworden. ^^


----------



## Saji (14. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> was hat der thread mit mir zu tun? ^^



Du bist Alpha und Omega. Der Aufstieg und der Niedergang. Der Anfang vom Ende... wait.


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Du bist Alpha und Omega. Der Aufstieg und der Niedergang. Der Anfang vom Ende.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kniet nieder!


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> kniet nieder!



Zu dreckig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich beuge mich niemanden!


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2013)

nur weil du dauernd absichtlich die seife fallen lässt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2013)

sure


----------



## Deanne (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich musste gerade beim Ende von Beyond Two Souls heulen. Das allein ist schon peinlich genug, aber nein, gleich kommt Besuch und ich sehe aus wie ein Waschbär. :-(


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2013)

Waschbären sind toll


----------



## Aun (15. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> sure






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Oktober 2013)

BUAHAHAHAHA!
JETZT gerade ist auf der Sendungsverfolgungsseite der Vermerk "Di, 15.10.2013 17:49 Uhr Die Sendung konnte heute nicht zugestellt werden." aufgetaucht...
Keine Benachrichtigung im Briefkasten... nichts! Der war nichtmal annähernd da!
Verfickter Drecksverein! Alter wie ich DHL und Deutsche Post verachte -.-

Edit:
Okay, die sind entweder so dermaßen verdammt inkompetent, das jemand "ausversehen" die Nachricht angestellt hatte oder der werte Herr Paketbote hat es sich unter den Nagel gerissen und grad ausversehen das Paket eingescannt...
Denn JETZT ist die Nachricht wieder weg...

Edit Edit: Und jetzt ist sie wieder da xD


----------



## Deanne (16. Oktober 2013)

Irgendwie spinnt das Forum...


----------



## Manowar (16. Oktober 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Irgendwie spinnt das Forum...



Hier stimmt alles.
Muss an deinem Rechner liegen!


----------



## Deanne (16. Oktober 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hier stimmt alles.
> Muss an deinem Rechner liegen!



Ich sitze an einem Uni-PC und mein Sitznachbar hat das gleiche Bild auf seinem Laptop. Fehlermeldung im Header ("headers already sent by..."), normalerweise deutet das auf ein Problem in der config-Datei hin. Getestet mit Mac und Windows, Safari, IE und Firefox.


----------



## Aun (16. Oktober 2013)

deanne hat iwie recht.

*"Warning*: Cannot modify header information" steht oben in mehreren zeilen, und die threadnamen sind iwie überprportional groß


----------



## Manowar (16. Oktober 2013)

Muss an den Rechnern liegen!


----------



## Aun (16. Oktober 2013)

komisch, das ich hier mit arbeitspc und eigenem läppi sitze und es auch passiert


----------



## Manowar (16. Oktober 2013)

Hm komisch.
Vielleicht mal den Stecker raus und wieder rein?


----------



## Aun (16. Oktober 2013)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hm komisch.
> Vielleicht mal den Stecker raus und wieder rein?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (16. Oktober 2013)

Hats geklappt?


----------



## Aun (16. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ich geh mal weiter arbeiten


----------



## Manowar (16. Oktober 2013)

Arbeiten..wer macht denn so´nen Scheiß?
Ich jedenfalls nicht. Kein Bock mehr..ab nach Haus


----------



## Deanne (16. Oktober 2013)

Ominös: nichts verändert und alles funktioniert wieder. Lag wohl doch nicht an den Rechnern.


----------



## Aun (16. Oktober 2013)

nee zam hats gelöst deanne.

lag am "addthis-zeug"


----------



## Wynn (16. Oktober 2013)

star wars 7 ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2013)

16:39 am nächsten Tage... vom Paket keinerlei Nachricht... warte nur noch auf die Bestätigung, dass es heute wieder nicht zugestellt werden konnte... natürlich wieder ohne "Zettel im Briefkasten"...
Den Typen werd ich so tief in die Kacka reißen, dass er sich nichtmal an der Müngstner Brücke verstecken könnte...


----------



## Selor Kiith (16. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass der Versuch definitiv fehlgeschlagen ist!


----------



## TechnikerVD (17. Oktober 2013)

> Post-Streik zum Release von Call of Duty: Ghosts in Großbritannien angedroht
> 
> Der Albtraum für jeden Gamer könnte in Großbritannien wahr werden: Zum Release-Tag von Call of Duty: Ghost droht die Post mit Streik. Sollte es dazu kommen, werden sich Lieferungen wahrscheinlich um mehrere Tage verzögern.



Quelle


Haha, ich freue mich schon auf das Fanboy-Geheule xD


----------



## Seheri (17. Oktober 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> 16:39 am nächsten Tage... vom Paket keinerlei Nachricht... warte nur noch auf die Bestätigung, dass es heute wieder nicht zugestellt werden konnte... natürlich wieder ohne "Zettel im Briefkasten"...
> Den Typen werd ich so tief in die Kacka reißen, dass er sich nichtmal an der Müngstner Brücke verstecken könnte...



Bei uns wurde mal ein Paket einfach auf den Balkon geworfen. War etwas verwundert als da aufeinmal was angeflogen kam.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (18. Oktober 2013)

*auf den geschlossenen Thread schau* Die Vögel von TE gibts immer noch? D


----------



## Aun (18. Oktober 2013)

so much doge




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. Oktober 2013)

all hail supreme cat lord!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> wynn, das gehört in den "was hört ihr grade thread" ! merkste was?






Aun schrieb:


> all hail supreme cat lord!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gehört das dann nicht in den Bilderthread ?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. Oktober 2013)

supreme ist eh nur ein fake von kidult, wie man anhand dieses bildes mit kate moss drauf sehen kann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eingefügtes Bild

Eingefügtes Bild

Eingefügtes Bild


----------



## Aun (19. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gehört das dann nicht in den Bilderthread ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ha!


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2013)

http://kleinanzeigen...-4249?ref=myads


Ey, manche Leute besitzen entweder falsche Vorstellungen von Werten oder haben den Schuss nicht gehört -_-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2013)

Oh man, last night x.x


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2013)

Nach Stunden der Arbeit:
Ein Funktionierendes 16 zu 8 Spurensystem in Locomotion >.> 8 Bahnhöfe zu 4 Bahnhöfe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Oktober 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Nach Stunden der Arbeit:
> Ein Funktionierendes 16 zu 8 Spurensystem in Locomotion >.> 8 Bahnhöfe zu 4 Bahnhöfe.
> 
> 
> ...


DAFUQ


----------



## seanbuddha (20. Oktober 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> DAFUQ



Ich spiel gern die Schweizer 100 Jahr Challenge. Und wenn man schon so lange spielt wie ich mit der Erfahrung und dem Wissen wie und wo kommt halt ein sümmchen zusammen nach der Zeit. Ich brauch keinen Trainer um monumentale Bauten zu machen xD(Zudem braucht man fast schon Jahre um ein Funktionierendes Signalsystem hinzubekommen weil es bei Locomotion nicht ganz so dolle läuft.)



Achja, und irgendwie muss man ja für die Zukunft ausbauen da langfristig die Produktionsstätten immer mehr produzieren. Später werden die Züge länger und transportieren auch mehr.

Die Erzstrecken (Die nach oben links) werden jeweils von 2 Zügen pro Strecke gefahren, die Kohlestrecke (Diagonale) werden von jeweils 4 langen Zügen befahren.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Oktober 2013)

Marco


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (21. Oktober 2013)

wat?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2013)

Auf nimmerwiedersehen. Früher wars noch lustig hier, jetzt kommts mir eher vor wie n Treffpunkt für Kuschelfreunde und Bronies.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Oktober 2013)

bb. 

#9gagarmywins #trololo #lemad #idk

 never say never..


----------



## Aun (22. Oktober 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> Auf nimmerwiedersehen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



victory


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Oktober 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Marco



Polo!


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. Oktober 2013)

Heute ne Durchsage am Bahnhof, einfach zu gut. Die Lautsprecher gehen an und was kommt:

"Ne Currywurst. An Gleis drei Zug erhält Einfahrt ...."

Da wurde wohl jemand gefragt, was er zum Mittag haben will und hatte schon auf den Knopf gedrückt


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt hab ich Lust auf Currywurst


----------



## Wynn (24. Oktober 2013)

hier bitte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich auch >.>


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. Oktober 2013)

Muahahaha! 

Jetzt haben alle Hunger auf Currywurst


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Oktober 2013)

nö mir ist im moment gar nicht gut. currywurst würde definitiv nicht gut enden.


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich mach mir Brötchen mit Frischkäse.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. Oktober 2013)

meh, Essen kann ich grad auch nix.

Heute inner Uni-Mensa gabs nen eigentlich leckeren Fisch mit ner Senfsoße, aber irgendwie liegt mir das schwer im Magen, muss die ganze Zeit aufstoßen und mein Bauch fühlt sich aufgebläht an >.< 

Wat ham die da inna Küche bloß mit angestellt?!


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Oktober 2013)

bei uns gabs in der Mensa Sojabolognese mit Parmesan


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. Oktober 2013)

ich hätte auch lieber das Schnitzel mit der Champignon-Rahmsoße nehmen sollen ...


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich vertraue dem Gericht bei uns nicht ^^


----------



## Wynn (24. Oktober 2013)

> "Die Bundeskanzlerin empfindet es als Schlag ins Gesicht, dass sie womöglich über Jahre abgehört wurde wie ein räudiger Einwohner der Bundesrepublik Deutschland", erklärte Seibert. "Sie fragt sich sogar, wozu sie eigentlich Kanzlerin geworden ist, wenn ihre Privatsphäre genauso mit Füßen getreten wird, wie die ihrer Wähler."
> Seibert verriet auch, dass sich Angela Merkel wünsche, es gäbe jemanden, der dafür zuständig sei, gegen die Ausspähung durch die NSA vorzugehen. Ihrer Meinung nach sollte es eigens vom Volk gewählte Repräsentanten geben, die derartige Vorfälle in Zukunft verhindern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KTPrv7NXNi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



NOSTALGIE FLASH .____.


----------



## Wynn (24. Oktober 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> NOSTALGIE FLASH .____.



ich habe noch den comic der damals der pcgames beilag und die vorgeschichte von gothic 1 erzählte ^^

und nicht zu vergessen das ingame konzert 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Ebgjk0vtzY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (24. Oktober 2013)

Gothic 1 

Beste Spiel! 

Der gute alte Windenbug in der Minecrawlermine, jaja....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2013)

Der Sound von den Minecrawlern...


----------



## H2OTest (27. Oktober 2013)

Jemand lust was zu spielen? ode rkann mir ggf jemand einen Nazi anime empfehlen?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich weiß jetzt leider keinen, aber wenn jemand einen hat bitte immer her damit

Spielst du ultimate team? Heute Abend zock ich vielleicht


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2013)

hellsing ova ultimate, da haste deine nazis, sogar als vampire ^^


----------



## H2OTest (27. Oktober 2013)

ja hellsing kenn ich shcon ..

ultimate team? fifa? rundball?


----------



## Alux (27. Oktober 2013)

Hm wo bekomm ich bis Donnerstag nen weißen kittel und paar Reagenzgläser mit Korken her?


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2013)

austatter für arbeitsschutz, und reagenzgläser bekommst eigtl in der apotheke. bastelläden, blumenläden haben sowas manchmal auch. oder bestell sie online. kosten so zwischen 15-40 tacken, je nach anzahl und größe.


----------



## Alux (27. Oktober 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> austatter für arbeitsschutz, und reagenzgläser bekommst eigtl in der apotheke. bastelläden, blumenläden haben sowas manchmal auch. oder bestell sie online. kosten so zwischen 15-40 tacken, je nach anzahl und größe.



Schon geguckt. Kittel bei Engelbert Strauß, 26&#8364; aber mit Versand dann 40&#8364;. Reagenzgläser 180mmx18mm mit Korken 8&#8364; bei Reagenzgläser.de aber mit Versand und Mindermengenzulage 22&#8364;.
Und so schauen kann ich nur morgen und Donnerstag, hab Dienstag auf Mittwoch 24H Gefechtsdienst und danach noch Prüfungen wegen Wachausbildung.

Aja und grad das erste Mal Ylvis - The Fox gehört, Dafuq was hat der denn genommen als er die Idee zu dem Lied hatte.


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2013)

der hat bewusstseins erweiternde drogen genommen ^^ der fuchs sagt nämlich: "Fuck You!"


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Oktober 2013)

könnt ihr mal bitte hier was posten? Wie soll man denn da in Ruhe nicht arbeiten?


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Oktober 2013)

find ich auch...ist ja wie ausgestroben hier. wo sind den alle?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> find ich auch...ist ja wie ausgestroben hier. wo sind den alle?



weg.


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2013)

nicht anwesend


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> könnt ihr mal bitte hier was posten? Wie soll man denn da in Ruhe nicht arbeiten?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2013)

Hier wurde von der Feuerwehr der Ausnahmezustand ausgerufen... -.-*


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. Oktober 2013)

ahahahahahahaha

den film kenn ich zwar nicht aber sehr gute antwort!

irgendwie aber auch eklig


----------



## Saji (28. Oktober 2013)

In einem Land vor unserer Zeit


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2013)

das große krabbeln


----------



## Legendary (28. Oktober 2013)

Sers ihr Spinner, der beste Playa hier ist wieder am Start!


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Oktober 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Sers ihr Spinner, der beste Playa hier ist wieder am Start!



Danke für die Ankündigung.

FU Sony! Die PS4 könnt ihr euch in die Haare schmieren....


----------



## Saji (28. Oktober 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> FU Sony! Die PS4 könnt ihr euch in die Haare schmieren....



Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. Oktober 2013)

die ps4 wurde umgewandelt in eine creme für die haare

Gesendet von meinem iPod touch 4. Generation


----------



## Saji (28. Oktober 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> die ps4 wurde umgewandelt in eine creme für die haare
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPod touch 4. Generation



Also ist es jetzt die Sony PomadeStation 4?

Gesendet von meiner Mikrowelle.


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2013)

JUPP

gesendet von meinem 8 spurband-abspielgerät


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2013)

krass.

gesendet von der NSA


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2013)

jupp, voll krass ne?


gesendt von der voyager 2


----------



## Legendary (28. Oktober 2013)

Gesendet von DEINEM GESICHT!


----------



## schneemaus (28. Oktober 2013)

Dank einer Freundin den Tag heute gut geschafft, was geht, ihr Buffies?


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2013)

und das mäuschen versaut alles.....

uns geht es gut, wie wohl sonst ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Oktober 2013)

und was ist jetzt mit der PS4? nicht das ich die box kaufen würde. aber ich bin neugierig.

von meinem Rolls Royce gesendet.


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2013)

sein konto wurde gehackt,und es gibt keine erstattung, daher ist sony bei ihm durch.

gesendet von meiner schiefertafel


----------



## bkeleanor (29. Oktober 2013)

achso...ja das würde mich auch zu so einem entschluss bewegen.

gesendet von meinem Rollmeter


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2013)

so flauschig




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (29. Oktober 2013)

Letzte Woche meinte mein Prof noch scherzhaft er schließe lieber das Fenster bevor er krank werde und was ist:

Seminar um 14 Uhr fällt aus wegen Krankheit, aber ne Mail wird erst kurz vor Beginn rumgeschickt...

Naja, immerhin frei \o/


----------



## Saji (29. Oktober 2013)

Moin ihr Spammer.

Gesendet von meinem Rollator


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Moin ihr Spammer.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer spamt hier? niemand hat die absicht zu spammen!

gesendet von meinem plumpsklo auf dem acker


----------



## Saji (29. Oktober 2013)

Niemand hat die Absicht einen Spamthread zu errichten.


----------



## Aun (29. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahuehuehue


----------



## Ogil (29. Oktober 2013)

Saji schrieb:


> Niemand hat die Absicht einen Spamthread zu errichten.



[font=Arial, sans-serif]Ich liebe, ich liebe doch alle, alle Menschen! Na ich liebe doch![/font]


----------



## Keashaa (30. Oktober 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.de/2013/10/29/japaner-sex_n_4173601.html



Punkt 5 ist der beste...

"Japaner haben gelernt, ohne Geschlechtsverkehr auszukommen. Das Leben als Single ist einfacher. Frauen sind anstrengend und kosten Geld."


----------



## Schrottinator (3. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Preisfrage: Wie kam es dann zu seiner allergischen Reaktion, als er der Liebe seines Lebens damals im Bus begegnet ist?


----------



## Alux (3. November 2013)

Na moinsen ihrse!

@Sean sobald hier reinschaust, ich versteh den Witz schon nur wurds mir zu blöd


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. November 2013)

Miau


----------



## schneemaus (3. November 2013)

Miu!


----------



## Alux (3. November 2013)

Wuff!


----------



## schneemaus (3. November 2013)

*fauch*


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich muß mich berichtigen.
> Mancher "Dubstep" (blöde Bezeichnung, als ob es das nicht schon ewig gibt - nur unter anderer Bezeichnung) klingt sogar ganz gut.
> So mag ich Lindsay Original Version von Elements viel eher.
> Das hat mehr Pepp - zumal zu dem wesentlich passenderem Video.
> ...




wobei lindsey in letzter zeit mehr sachen macht mit sängern wo ihre geige/violine untergeht 
und ja ihre dubstep versionen gehen noch da haste recht mir gefällt die neue version ohne dubstep eher 

dann doch lieber

sowas hier

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZUcEmREZ9Y






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZnJ7uOK4nYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2013)

Why is the rum gone?


----------



## Alux (3. November 2013)

Karma is a bitch


----------



## Schrottinator (3. November 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (3. November 2013)

Ogarz wütend!


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2013)

< (Imma Tchickon)


----------



## Aun (4. November 2013)

schrotti, lies ein buch. 

sowas zb:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chrompower (4. November 2013)

Hat sich noch jemand von euch ein Nexus 5 geholt, oder sind hier nur Apple-Jünger? :-D


----------



## Alux (9. November 2013)

Hm 2014 soll eine Warner Bros. Verfilmung von Death Note kommen. Ich hab Angst davor.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2013)

Ich kann nicht glauben, dass es mir bisher nicht aufgefallen ist (oder scheinbar auch sonst niemanden)...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Seht euch die Uniform an...
Das ist die Uniform des Sternenflottenpersonals der Sternenflotten Akademie im Spiel Star Trek Elite Force 2 (2003).

Seht es euch GANZ genau an, an wen oder was erinnert es euch?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich fass es nicht...


----------



## Aun (10. November 2013)

und nun willst bioware verklagen?......

in dem anzug sind auch sehr gravierende unterschiede zu erkennen. von wegen geklaut...........


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. November 2013)

Da hat aber wer nicht seine Glücksbärchis abgekriegt oder?

Ich wollte lediglich darauf aufmerksam machen, da es doch sehr lang her ist das ich EF2 gespielt habe und es somit erst jetzt gesehen hab.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2013)

Sehe jetzt auch nicht wo das Problem liegt. Ist eine Uniform, die teilweise Ähnlichkeit hat...

E: Hörte sich so an, als ob du ME jetzt deswegen verurteilst, deswegen


----------



## Aun (12. November 2013)

praise the doge!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. November 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sehe jetzt auch nicht wo das Problem liegt. Ist eine Uniform, die teilweise Ähnlichkeit hat...
> 
> E: Hörte sich so an, als ob du ME jetzt deswegen verurteilst, deswegen



Nicht alles was ich schreibe ist ein Klasse-I Nerd Rage 

Aber "teilweise Ähnlichkeit" ist da doch schon sehr untertrieben ^^ Der einzige Unterschied besteht darin, das die Schulterpartie gesplittet ist und der Ausschnitt etwas tiefer sitzt... neben der einfachen Spiegelung des ganzen... Abgesehen mal davon, dass das System Alliance Logo von vornherein EXTREM nach Star Trek aussieht ^^

Würde mich aber wirklich interessieren obs einfach der selbe "Designer"-Typ ist der damals bei Raven arbeitete und dann nach Bioware gewechselt ist oder warum das so ist aber es scheint absolut niemanden zu interessieren.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. November 2013)

Jetzt sagt schon einer der Gründer von Youtube wie besch*ssen das neue Kommentar"system" ist....

Guten Morgen zusammen.


----------



## win3ermute (13. November 2013)

Heute ist Weltnettigkeitstag, also seid freundlich zueinander, ihr Penner!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Heute ist Weltnettigkeitstag, also seid freundlich zueinander, ihr Penner!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du mich auch


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2013)

was neues von deiner decke wintermute ?


----------



## win3ermute (13. November 2013)

Der Rest hält noch! Wohnungssuche bereits aufgenommen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2013)

win3ermute schrieb:


> Der Rest hält noch! Wohnungssuche bereits aufgenommen...



oh wohnung nicht mehr rettbar ? hattest doch damals so begeistert von deiner wohnung, der umgebung und den nachbarn erzählt


----------



## win3ermute (14. November 2013)

Zur Renovierung müssen selbstverständlich die Räume leer sein - das geht eben nicht, wenn da noch jemand wohnt. Die Decken müssen komplett runter; ferner sind hier noch andere Baustellen wie der Boden in der Küche als auch "Schrägenentfernen" angesagt. 

Ich finde das auch zum Kotzen, da mir die Wohnung und selbstverständlich der Garten sehr gut gefallen - nur sehe ich leider keine Alternative als schnellstmöglichen Umzug. Der erste Deckensturz ist recht glimpflich ausgegangen; ich riskiere aber nicht Leben und Einrichtung, zumal ich das wertvollste Zeuch danach eh wegpacken mußte und "wohnen" derzeit nicht gerade der richtige Ausdruck hier ist...


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2013)

drück dir die daumen das du eine für dich akzeptable bezahlbar alternative findest


----------



## heinzelmännchen (14. November 2013)

Deckeneinsturz?! Omg... 

Ich hoffe es ist nicht all zu viel kaputt gegangen.


----------



## H2OTest (16. November 2013)

Ahja, da ist man das erste Mal nachts unterwegs und spielt Fahrer und?


*Auto hält mitten an der Kreuzung an* 
*Dennis biegt rechts ab*
*Polizeiauto fährt hinterher*
"Polizei -Stop"

"Guten Tag, Fahrzeugschein und Führerschein bitte"
"Vor der Fahrt was getrunken oder Drogen genommen?"
-Nein
"Schonmal Drogen genommen?"
-Nein
"Schonmal mit der Polizei in Berührung getreten?"
-Ja, grade.
"Und davor"
-Joa, bei der Feuerwehr schonmal"
"Okay Herr D., Gute Fahrt und ihr TÜV ist diesen Monat dran"


----------



## Aun (17. November 2013)

Fakebook schrieb:


> Verdammte Hacke! Samstag Nacht um 3:30 Uhr ohne funktionierendes Feuerzeug dazusitzen ist echt die Pest
> Muss halt der Toaster dafür herhalten.




haha kenn ich zu gut, der eignet sich aber wirklich dafür ^^

und hier ein bild von fakebook von gestern nacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mZqTP5AnFRg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. November 2013)

Da es keinen "Was wünscht ihr euch im Moment am allermeisten" thread gibt.

Ich wünsche mir, dass es am Samstag nicht schneit.
bzw. ich hoffe es.

Seit montag kein eintrag mehr hier?
Habe mich mal wieder auf einer singlebörse angemeldet.
eine bei der man wenigstens kostenlos chatten kann, sofern ihr posteingang nicht überfüllt ist.


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xbqA6o8_WC0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wusste doch schon immer das alle rettet afrika videos fake sind ^^

Gebe einen Mann einen Fisch und er ist Satt für einen Tag, lerne ihn zu fischen und er ist nie wieder Hungrig.


----------



## schneemaus (26. November 2013)

Doofe Physiotherapie. Ich bin erkältet und jetzt tut mir alles weh, weil ich da hin musste. Wenn man nämlich nicht mindestens 24 Stunden vorher absagt, darf man den Termin selbst bezahlen - und heute morgen um halb neun, als ich aufgestanden bin und gemerkt habe "Shit, Hals aua, Husten, Nase läuft, Kopfweh..." Ja da war es schon zu spät zum Absagen


----------



## Wynn (26. November 2013)

kenn ich ^^

hatte mal migräne und musste auch hin weil kostet ja sonst teilweise 40 bis 50 euro 

gute beserung dir schneemaus


----------



## schneemaus (26. November 2013)

Danke. Na ja, seit ich da an der Beinpresse war, hab ich Beine wie Pudding. Und eigentlich war das Gewicht, was da eingestellt war, echt lächerlich. Aber wenn man halt eh schon geschwächt ist :/


----------



## seanbuddha (26. November 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wenn man nämlich nicht mindestens 24 Stunden vorher absagt, darf man den Termin selbst bezahlen



40 Euro sind nen Heiden Geld ._. Soviel muss ich bezahlen.


----------



## schneemaus (26. November 2013)

Ich weiß nicht genau, wie viel es ist, aber es wird wohl ungefähr so viel sein.


----------



## Saji (26. November 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (27. November 2013)

&#1044;&#1086;&#1073;&#1088;&#1099;&#1081; &#1076;&#1077;&#1085;&#1100;!

Das ist heute so richtig ein Tag/Nachmittag für zuhause. 
Habe mich danke den Temperaturen und dem Niesel fast langgelegt.


----------



## schneemaus (27. November 2013)

Bei mir ist heute sowieso "Ich verkriech mich im Bett, weil ich erkältet bin"-Tag. Hab eben endlich mal den K-ON-Film gesehen und jetzt guck ich mir n paar WFTDA Playoffs an und überlege, ob ich noch zum Rewe hochtapsen soll und dafür morgen früh nicht, oder doch lieber morgen früh. Abendessen hätte ich ja noch, aber Frühstück morgen wäre dann Fehlanzeige :/


----------



## Aun (27. November 2013)

machs heute noch. dann kannste morgen ausschlafen


----------



## schneemaus (27. November 2013)

Kann ich ja sowieso - ist dann nur die Frage, ob ich dann ziemlich direkt hoch laufen muss oder halt nicht xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nlYlNF30bVg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

ahahahahaha


----------



## Wynn (27. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oHkqamFRTKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist bestimmt auch was für dich shikari ^^


----------



## schneemaus (27. November 2013)

So, hab mich doch noch einkaufen geschleppt. Aber dafür kann ich meinen Kaffee morgen früh auch mit braunem Zucker genießen ^^


----------



## Aun (27. November 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> So, hab mich doch noch einkaufen geschleppt. Aber dafür kann ich meinen Kaffee morgen früh auch mit braunem Zucker genießen ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> So, hab mich doch noch einkaufen geschleppt. Aber dafür kann ich meinen Kaffee morgen früh auch mit braunem Zucker genießen ^^



lieb von dir, aber es reicht mir wenn du mir morgen früh einen espresso machst


----------



## schneemaus (27. November 2013)

!


Und deinen verdammten Espresso kannst du dir gefälligst selbst machen


----------



## Aun (27. November 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Und deinen verdammten Espresso kannst du dir gefälligst selbst machen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahuehuehue


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

uuuuuh


----------



## schneemaus (27. November 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na... Dir würd ich einen machen


----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2013)

Ich mach dem Baron gern einen Kaffee


----------



## Aun (27. November 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na... Dir würd ich einen machen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich weiß doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (27. November 2013)

Eine Eule ^_^


----------



## Grushdak (27. November 2013)

Mal was anderes, weiß wer, ob Buffed hier nur noch 2-3 Mods hat?
Was ist denn mit Dini, Maladin und all den anderen?
Manchmal denke ich, Buffed hat das Paddeln inzwischen verlernt, da Dini nun kein Paddel mehr rausholt.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (27. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, weiß wer, ob Buffed hier nur noch 2-3 Mods hat?
> Was ist denn mit Dini, Maladin und all den anderen?
> Manchmal denke ich, Buffed hat das Paddeln inzwischen verlernt, da Dini nun kein Paddel mehr rausholt.



hm du kannst mod werden wenn du willst


----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Mal was anderes, weiß wer, ob Buffed hier nur noch 2-3 Mods hat?
> Was ist denn mit Dini, Maladin und all den anderen?
> Manchmal denke ich, Buffed hat das Paddeln inzwischen verlernt, da Dini nun kein Paddel mehr rausholt.


Was mit Dini ist weiss ich nicht, aber Maladin hat glaube ich mal letzlich wieder reingeschaut.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich mach dem Baron gern einen Kaffee



Scheiß Tag! Ich hab keinen Kaffee mehr im Haus.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2013)

Jetzt wo ich drüber nachdenke vermisse ich Dini :/


----------



## Grushdak (27. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> hm du kannst mod werden wenn du willst


Wieso sollte ich ausgerechnet hier Mod werden wollen, wenn ich vor Jahren schon einen Deal bei Ubisoft "ausgeschlagen" habe? 

@ Sean
Ich vermisse sie auch.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wieso sollte ich ausgerechnet hier Mod werden wollen, wenn ich vor Jahren schon einen Deal bei Ubisoft "ausgeschlagen" habe?


Weil Buffed ein guter Arbeitgeber ist.



Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Sean
> Ich vermisse sie auch.


Ich glaube ich habe iwo noch eine Nachricht von Dini...ich such mal rum.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Weil wir gerne unserem Fööh... Forendiktator dienen!
> 
> Heil dir, ZAM!



Ich richte es ihm bei der nächsten Gelegenheit aus.


----------



## seanbuddha (27. November 2013)

Grushdak schrieb:


> @ Sean
> Ich vermisse sie auch.



Zu Dini:

Ich hatte ihr mal ne Nachricht geschrieben, sie hat mir am 1. September 2012 geantwortet (So lange her O_o).

Sie ist keine Aktive Moderatorin mehr und ziemlich selten (Wenn garnicht) mehr hier.


----------



## Konov (28. November 2013)

pups


----------



## seanbuddha (28. November 2013)

Wieso bin ich immernoch wach?

Terraria D:


----------



## Doofkatze (28. November 2013)

Eine Kollegin brachte gerade Adventskalender für alle mit. Nu bin ich gerüstet, der Dezember kann kommen.

Habt ihr einen eigenen Adventskalender? Ist er selbst gemacht? Was beinhaltet er? Kennt ihr schon den Männeradventskalender? (24 Flaschenkasten Bier)


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2013)

ich habe einen normalen 99 cent schokoadventskalender mineralöl frei vom discounter


----------



## Doofkatze (28. November 2013)

Bislang bekam ich von meiner Mutter jedes Mal einen selbstbefüllten Adventskalender mit meiner liebsten Schokolade, Lindt-Kugeln, Fioretto, Milkakugeln ... ales, was ich mag :>

Dieses Jahr habe ich mich dagegenentschieden, da ich ja eigentlich etwas vom Gewicht runter will.


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. November 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr habe ich mich dagegenentschieden, da ich ja eigentlich etwas vom Gewicht runter will.



Über die Weihnachtszeit?

Entweder bist du ein Mentaler Dschingis Khan oder du hast dich grad dem Schicksal von General Custer angeschlossen...


----------



## Doofkatze (28. November 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Über die Weihnachtszeit?
> 
> Entweder bist du ein Mentaler Dschingis Khan oder du hast dich grad dem Schicksal von General Custer angeschlossen...




Ich versuche es seit nem halben Jahr, habe seitdem keine Schokolade bzw. Süßigkeiten mehr angerührt (natürlich ersatzweise Joghurts oder Eis, aber nicht mehr diese Alltags-Geschichte mit der Packung Kinderriegeln am Rechner)

Alles nicht so ganz einfach, aber ich finde, man muss nicht unbedingt die Lust auf Schokolade fördern, indem man noch nen richtig schönen Adventskalender danebensetzt. Jede eingesparte Kalorie bleibt gespart.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (28. November 2013)

und wenn doch mal der Hunger auf Schokolade kommt, ist Bitterschokolade auch gut.

Hat weniger Zucker als Milchschokolade und wie ich finde schmeckt sie auch noch besser.


Mein Ziel dieses Jahr ist es, über Weihnachten zuzunehmen, wenigstens ma 5 Kilo -.-'


----------



## schneemaus (28. November 2013)

Wenn du untergewichtig bist und zunehmen solltest, wäre evtl. Fresubin ganz gut. Ein Kumpel hat auch ohne körperliche Ursache immer mehr abgenommen und damit dann endlich mal wieder was auf die Rippen bekommen. Aber als erstes mal körperliche Ursachen für's Untergewicht ausschließen lassen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. November 2013)

uuh 2 kalorien pro ml klingt ja mal gut gibts das auch im supermarkt? vielleicht brauche ich das auch


----------



## Schrottinator (28. November 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> uuh 2 kalorien pro ml klingt ja mal gut gibts das auch im supermarkt? vielleicht brauche ich das auch



Das Zeug brauchst du, wenn du unterernährt bist. Wenn du es aus Gründen der "Fitness" machen willst, dann schadet es dir nur.


----------



## schneemaus (28. November 2013)

Nicht nur bei Unterernährung. Leute mit Schluckbeschwerden, die feste Nahrung nur noch schlecht zu sich nehmen können, profitieren davon, aber wie schon erwähnt, ein Kumpel von mir hat aufgrund psychischer Geschichten abgenommen und war schon untergewichtig, obwohl er normal gegessen hat. Mit dem Zeug hat er dann endlich mal zugenommen.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. November 2013)

War es direkt eine Essstörung oder war das eine Folge-/Nebenerscheinung?


----------



## Baron King Zwei (28. November 2013)

der spass ist ja auch übelst teuer, für eine flasche kann ich mir auch 2 franzbrötchen kaufen und hab wahrscheinlich mehr als doppelt soviele kalorien gegessen


----------



## schneemaus (28. November 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> War es direkt eine Essstörung oder war das eine Folge-/Nebenerscheinung?



Folge-/Nebenerscheinung bzw. Symptom - kann bei Depressionen schonmal vorkommen.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. November 2013)

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass Lehrensucher Cho den ganzen Tag auf dem Halbhügelmarkt an Eisentatz' Bar steht und ... trinkt.

Ich meine bei dem was er alles so erlebt und gesehen hat, ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass er sich dem Suff ergeben hat.

Aber dennoch ... Finde ich besorgniserregend. Wo soll das hinführen?


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2013)

lass das bloss nicht die bild hören


----------



## schneemaus (29. November 2013)

Mal ne Frage: Habt ihr nen USB-Tassenwärmer und wenn ja, woher und wie ist der? Ich überlege, meinem Vater einen zu Weihnachten zu schenken (meine Tante hat meinem Onkel mal einen geschenkt) - der sitzt nämlich den ganzen Tag im Büro und trinkt eigentlich von morgens bis nachmittags Kaffee - aber der wird dann eben auch gerne mal kalt, wenn ein wichtiger Anruf kommt, er zu nem anderen Kollegen gehen muss oder oder oder.


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2013)

habe keinen aber es gibt ihn samt tasse bei http://www.pearl.de/a-PE6641-1413.shtml?query=tassenw%E4rmer

und die drei bewertungen scheinen auch positiv zu sein nur usb kühlschränke sind bei den test durchgefallen


----------



## schneemaus (29. November 2013)

Ja, den hab ich auch schon gesehen, gibt's auch bei Amazon und da gehen die Rezensionen stark auseinander. Da is von scharfen Kanten an der Tasse zu lesen und dass der nicht wirklich warm hält... Eig. sind die sich bei jedem Tassenwärmer uneinig, deswegen schwank ich ja auch so.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. November 2013)

Einen schicken, der mit Teelichter funktioniert ist keine Option?


----------



## schneemaus (29. November 2013)

Iiiiich glaube nicht. Da wird vermutlich alleine schon der Brandschutz was dagegen haben


----------



## seanbuddha (29. November 2013)

Weihnachtsgeschenke ._. ich muss erstmal schauen wie ich das ganze überhaupt finanziere dieses Jahr D:


----------



## Schrottinator (29. November 2013)

Basteln


----------



## seanbuddha (29. November 2013)

In einer total materialistischen Familie? Ne, das wird nix xD


----------



## Baron King Zwei (29. November 2013)

bastel doch einen goldbarren oderso
oder diamanten


----------



## Grushdak (29. November 2013)

Ich frage mich auch schon, was ich meiner Mutter schenken soll.
Finanzell kann sie sich "alles" leisten.
Und gerade ist sie schon am Reduzieren des Haushaltes, falls sie nächstes Jahr (?) in betreutes Wohnen geht.
Da brauche ich ihr eh keine Deko etc. schenken, wenn sie mir schon Sachen davon zukommen lässt.
Auch Bücher hat sie mehr als genug.

Auf jeden Fall bastel ich ihr eine Karte und evtl. eine Collage.


----------



## Aun (29. November 2013)

ich könnte dir vom weihnachtsmarkt ein paar schöne kerzen geben ^^ opiumgeruch vllt? ^^


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4xiBMOibzRI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (29. November 2013)

köstlich  +1

Ich frage mich nur gerade, welche Ströme haben mich damals durchflossen.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen werte Freunde der Forumskultur.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Dezember 2013)

Moinsen


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2013)

morgen - konntest du eingentlich gestern deine lol mitspieler heilen von ihrer cerabralen diarrhoe ?


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir hat es nicht geklappt.


----------



## schneemaus (2. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> morgen - konntest du eingentlich gestern deine lol mitspieler heilen von ihrer cerabralen diarrhoe ?



LoL-Spieler von geistigem Dünnpfiff heilen? Im Leben nicht.


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2013)

stell dir mal vor was du verdienen könntest es wär eine lösung für lol und dota spieler und sie könnten die pschologen kündigen ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Dezember 2013)

Die haben doch garkeine Psychologen, das ist ja das schlimme...


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Dezember 2013)

Man muss aber auch so fair sein und sagen, dass sie keine wollen.


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Die haben doch garkeine Psychologen, das ist ja das schlimme...




League of Legends: Mit Psychologen gegen notorische Miesmacher

http://www.pcgames.de/League-of-Legends-PC-218399/News/League-of-Legends-Mit-Psychologen-gegen-Flamer-1038975/

Seit einem Jahr erforschen verhaltensforscher das Problem von lol und pschologen setzten sich mit den spielern in kontakt die besonders auffällig geworden sind


----------



## schneemaus (2. Dezember 2013)

Srsly? Das mach ich nachm Studium xD


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2013)

die wollten halt von ihren ruf weg den sie haben und wollen das alle spass an mobas haben 

lol und dota sind zwar f2p aber im item shop steck halt eine sehr hohe einahmequelle für die und sie wollen halt mehr leute zum spielen bringen für mehr einkäufe aber viele leute sind halt abgeschreckt weil die spiele halt einen gewissen ruf haben ^^

kannst doch dich jetzt schon bewerben oder schauen ob die dich als online praktikum nehmen


----------



## Ogil (2. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man das Genre schon MOB-A nennt ist doch mit Mobbing zu rechnen...


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Srsly? Das mach ich nachm Studium xD






Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn man das Genre schon MOB-A nennt ist doch mit Mobbing zu rechnen...



gebt doch dem wynn kein futter für sein mäßiges trollen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> gebt doch dem wynn kein futter für sein mäßiges trollen ^^



Das würde nur funktionieren, wenn man ihm nen Browser unterjubelt, bei dem man die Adressleiste nicht rauskopieren kann.


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2013)

bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2013)

ih troll doch garnicht du gorilla


----------



## Doofkatze (4. Dezember 2013)

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3868833706/xref=nosim/wwwbildschirm-21



Die Weihnachtsgeschenkidee


----------



## Keashaa (4. Dezember 2013)

Dann doch lieber Bodypainting bei der eigenen Frau ausprobieren


----------



## Ogil (4. Dezember 2013)

Als ob die Zielgruppe eine eigene Frau haette


----------



## Wynn (4. Dezember 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Die Weihnachtsgeschenkidee



geh mal auf amazon und gib da in der suche "karpfenkalender" ein


----------



## zoizz (5. Dezember 2013)




----------



## schneemaus (5. Dezember 2013)

Echt, ich werd noch zum LoL-Rassisten.


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Dezember 2013)

Starbound!


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2013)

Lebkuchen !


----------



## zoizz (5. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Lebkuchen !



mit oder ohne Zuckerguss?


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Dezember 2013)

Starbound!


----------



## Wynn (5. Dezember 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> mit oder ohne Zuckerguss?



mit schokoüberzug !


----------



## schneemaus (6. Dezember 2013)

Endlich n Derby-Namen gefunden <3


----------



## zoizz (6. Dezember 2013)

Alles gute zum Nilloklautach ... Nikloaustag .... Niko..... jenau!


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Dezember 2013)

Starbound


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Dezember 2013)

er hat ein knallllll rotes gummiboot


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Dezember 2013)

Morgen ^^


----------



## schneemaus (7. Dezember 2013)

*kicher* Grade im ARAM richtig Glück gehabt und Cait gezogen... 25/6/35 - und von den 6 Toden waren vier absichtlich am Tower, damit ich mir Sachen kaufen konnte


----------



## Wynn (7. Dezember 2013)

wintermute wieder ein haifilm für dich





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MwQ6HIQV0YQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bsOX0f0ujAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Maximum Nostalgia x.x


----------



## Wynn (8. Dezember 2013)

den super gameboy habe ich noch immer der hat ja die schwarz/grau spiele in 8 farben eingefärbt ^^

nur pokemon blau/rot/gelbe geht nur noch via emulator da die batterie alle ist im spiel modul


----------



## schneemaus (8. Dezember 2013)

Oh ja der Super Gameboy, mit dem man verschiedene Rahmen um's Spiel machen konnte und verschiedene Farbthemen, bei manchen dachte man "Woah, wasn das fürn Trip?"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Dezember 2013)

Mir gehts eher um das Spiel. Ich habe es nie geschafft durchzuspiel, immer im letzten Level... war mein erstes Game


----------



## Aun (10. Dezember 2013)

http://www.vogue.co.uk/

&#8593;&#8593;&#8595;&#8595;&#8592;&#8594;&#8592;&#8594;BA


So raptor. Such fashion. Wow.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (10. Dezember 2013)

ih britische vogue


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2013)

ich sehe keinen raptor aun ?


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2013)

drück mal nach dem konami code immer wieder "a" manmanman alles muss man erklären ^^


----------



## Deanne (11. Dezember 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwUrKN98lLE[/youtube]

_"Bei Facebook sahst du besser aus. Rofl rofl lol lol grins grins zwinker zwinker Smiley Smiley Smiley Smile."_

Gut, dass das endlich mal gesagt wurde.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Dezember 2013)

Du scheinst ja wieder Zeit für uns zu haben Deanne ^^


----------



## Deanne (11. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja wieder Zeit für uns zu haben Deanne ^^



Zeit habe ich schon länger wieder, aber hier ist ja tote Hose.


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja, buffed stirbt ._. Aber buffed ist wie ein Phönix...


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2013)

wo stirbt den buffed ? nur gabs bei mir kaum noch smalltalk themen die nicht diskutiert wurden ^^

und irgendwann eskaliert immer einer


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2013)

Hi gurls


----------



## Alux (15. Dezember 2013)

Ma eskaliert net, ma füat a haße Diskussion


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2013)

Buffed stirbt


----------



## Alux (15. Dezember 2013)

Es war mal eindeutig mehr los, yap. Und warum will heut keiner mit mir Kino gehen -__-


----------



## Baron King Zwei (15. Dezember 2013)

heute müssen sich doch alle auf morgen vorbereiten


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Dezember 2013)

Jap buffed stirbt, hat Razyl vor ein paar Jahren schon immer gesagt.


----------



## seanbuddha (15. Dezember 2013)

Razyl war der Vorbote des Untergangs ._.


Lebe, Forum! Leeeeeeebeeee!


----------



## zoizz (16. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Doofkatze (16. Dezember 2013)

http://www.gegen-hartz.de/nachrichtenueberhartziv/neuer-rekord-prozent-hartz-iv-sanktion-900159022.php


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Dezember 2013)

haha mega gut


----------



## Wynn (16. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> haha mega gut






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2013)

4 Stunden Schlaf, Augen brennen noch ein wenig, grad erst aufgestanden...

Jap, definitiv Skyrim-Krankheit.


----------



## H2OTest (16. Dezember 2013)

wow gametimecard wuiii


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Dezember 2013)

hm kennst du team fortress 2? das kann man auch stundenlang zocken



H2OTest schrieb:


> wow gametimecard wuiii



wieso zockst du das?


----------



## Ogil (16. Dezember 2013)

Ist doch schoen wenn man einen Job gefunden hat, indem man seine persoenlichen Abneigungen gegen einzelne Personen gekoppelt mit dem schoenen Gefuehl von Machtausuebung voll umsetzen kann...


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Dezember 2013)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ist doch schoen wenn man einen Job gefunden hat, indem man seine persoenlichen Abneigungen gegen einzelne Personen gekoppelt mit dem schoenen Gefuehl von Machtausuebung voll umsetzen kann...



zuechtest du katzen?


----------



## bkeleanor (16. Dezember 2013)

du dann wohl vögel!?


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2013)

Jetzt bin ich definitiv beruhigt. Kam eben nach Hause und hatte das letzte noch fehlende Weihnachtsgeschenk im Briefkasten. Alles tutti jetzt


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Dezember 2013)

uuh was schenkst du mir denn?


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2013)

Nen Arschtritt weniger, weil ich nen sozialen Tag hab


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Dezember 2013)

oh aber du weißt doch dass ich darauf stehe


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Nen Arschtritt weniger, weil ich nen sozialen Tag hab



*Dich von der Leine lässt*

Fass!


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin kein Tier, wenn du so weiter machst, kriegt ihr beide eins auf die Mütze xP


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2013)

Pff, ich hab Immunität


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2013)

Nope.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Dezember 2013)

Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiin D:


----------



## Firun (16. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiin D:


Definitiv


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2013)

Hehehe :>


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Dezember 2013)

Schnitzel


----------



## schneemaus (16. Dezember 2013)

Nein, Käsebrötchen.


----------



## Ogil (16. Dezember 2013)

Garnicht! Weissbrot mit Ziegenkaese und dazu ein gekochtes Ei!


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Dezember 2013)

Suppenlöffel


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2013)

Käsebrot, definitiv.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Dezember 2013)

pure cofain 699 zum abendbrot, ich habe gewonnen!


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Dezember 2013)

Kratzbaum


----------



## Baron King Zwei (16. Dezember 2013)

hallo schrottinator unsere unterhaltungen hab ich am liebsten


----------



## zoizz (17. Dezember 2013)

vorletzte Arbeitstag

moin @ll


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2013)

Bratkartoffeln


----------



## schneemaus (17. Dezember 2013)

Kopfschmerzen >_<


----------



## Deanne (17. Dezember 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Kopfschmerzen >_<



Willkommen im Club. 

Ich hab dazu noch Kreislaufprobleme und Übelkeit. Verdammte Wetterfühligkeit.


----------



## schneemaus (17. Dezember 2013)

Bei mir ist es glaub ich die Erkältung, die einfach nicht so ganz weg gehen will. War jetzt wieder fast ne Woche symptomfrei und heute Morgen wieder mit Halsschmerzen und Husten aufgestanden (die sind dann relativ schnell wieder weg gegangen), die Kopfschmerzen sind dann geblieben. Mittlerweile geht's aber dank Paracetamol.


----------



## Wynn (17. Dezember 2013)

nach 4 tage kopfweh heute mal ruhe dafür gelenk und gliederschmerzen

hoff mal die erkältung gibt endlich mal ruhe


----------



## schneemaus (17. Dezember 2013)

Mich nervt es langsam halt echt nur noch :/


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2013)

Risotto


----------



## Baron King Zwei (17. Dezember 2013)

risotto((:


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Dezember 2013)

Kerngesund.

Tomatos

und
Bald Weihnachtsferien :-)


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2013)

War jetzt auch ne Woche krank - Mandeln ... und das nicht als Weihnachtsfutter gemeint. 
Ich hoffe nicht auf Rückschläge, wie hier schon ein paar mal angetönt - sonst wird das ein unlustiger Urlaub kommende Woche


----------



## zoizz (17. Dezember 2013)

Hört sich hier fast an wie der neueste Rentnertratsch im Wartezimmer beim Arzt ^^

Es ist frühlingshafte 12 Grad!!!111eins


----------



## schneemaus (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich drück dir mal die Daumen - wie gesagt, bei mir zieht sich das jetzt schon ungefähr nen Monat hin, immer mal wieder ein Hauptsymptom, also entweder Schnupfen, Husten oder Halsschmerzen, dann gekoppelt mit den üblichen Verdächtigen wie Kopfschmerzen, Abgeschlagenheit etc. Das geht ein paar Tage, dann klingt's ab und ich bin wieder komplett symptomfrei - für ein paar Tage und dann geht's wieder los -.-"


----------



## bkeleanor (17. Dezember 2013)

du solltest echt mal den manager deines immunsystems feuern. :-)


----------



## schneemaus (17. Dezember 2013)

Ich war ewig nicht krank, dieses Jahr hat's mich halt mal erwischt


----------



## Doofkatze (17. Dezember 2013)

Steht da Raureif auf den Straß'n,
friert da Tropf´n an da Nas´n. 
Steht da Raureif auf ´em Wein,
konn's ka' guada Tropfen sein. 

Aus dem Gully dompft die Scheissn,
auf den Straß'n fressen's Maronen heiße, 
erbroch'na Glühwein am Straßenrand, 
ham's glei' am Geruch erkannt. 

Es is Winterzeit, es is Winterzeit, es is Winterzeit in Wien.
Es is Winterzeit, es is Winterzeit, es is Winterzeit in Wien. 

A Fiaker fohrt üba'a Kotz´n,
und die Kotz´n die tut plotz´n, 
heraus fliegen hirn un G'därm',
gell da kömma uns scheen wär'm. 

Mei Mutta war a Rentnarin,
die zog´s imma zum B'rater hin, 
doch in da kalten Jahreszeit,
schaffte sie's nicht mehr so weit. 
Sie is erfror'n auf halber Strecken,
sie tat beim Südbahnhof verrecken. 

Es is Winterzeit, es is Winterzeit, es is Winterzeit in Wien.
Es is Winterzeit, es is Winterzeit, es is Winterzeit in Wien.


----------



## schneemaus (17. Dezember 2013)

Ohje...


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Dezember 2013)

Müsli


----------



## zoizz (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich grüße euch.

Der erste, der antwortet, bekommt nen Keks zum Kaffee.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Dezember 2013)

yeahy keks.


----------



## zoizz (18. Dezember 2013)

Hier, der verpfrochene Kekpf    *krümel*


Man, aufm letzten Tag spinnen wieder alle hier .... 
Überraschenderweise stehen einige Weihnachtsfeiertage vor der Tür - wie unerwartet.


----------



## bkeleanor (18. Dezember 2013)

ist doch überall so.
daumen drücken, kopf einziehen und durch.

danke für den keks***krümmel.


----------



## schneemaus (18. Dezember 2013)

Iiiiiich hab eigene Kekse. Ich brauch eure Kekse nicht. Püh!


----------



## Deanne (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich könnte auch mal wieder welche backen.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Dezember 2013)

hab ich gerade erst, sind ziemlich geil


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Dezember 2013)

Wtf, ich hab 15 Stunden gepennt O_o


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Dezember 2013)

hm vielleicht sind die neuen pillen doch nicht so cool:/ aber das ist nur meine meinung


----------



## zoizz (18. Dezember 2013)

Heute ist Mittwoch. Vielerorts.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (18. Dezember 2013)

ja voll dumm, hoffentlich ist schnell donnerstag

wieso habt ihr alle dieses buch in eurer signatur?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Heute ist Mittwoch. Vielerorts.



Das halt ich für ein Gerücht...


----------



## seanbuddha (18. Dezember 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Heute ist Mittwoch. Vielerorts.



In Bielefeld soll Mittwoch sein, aber das ist wahrscheinlich nur eine Legende...


----------



## zoizz (18. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> In Bielefeld soll Mittwoch sein, aber das ist wahrscheinlich nur eine Legende...





Legen ..... waitforit ..... ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2013)

zoizz schrieb:


> Legen ..... waitforit ..... ?



de! LEGENDE


----------



## zoizz (18. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> de! LEGENDE



*Keksreich*




Wer hat gleich Feierabend? Naaa? Weeeer?? Und danach 4,5 Wochen Urlaub? 
Naaa, weeer?


----------



## Alux (18. Dezember 2013)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Steht da Raureif auf den Straß'n,
> friert da Tropf´n an da Nas´n.
> Steht da Raureif auf ´em Wein,
> konn's ka' guada Tropfen sein.
> ...


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Dezember 2013)

Wilhelm aus der Buchhaltung!


----------



## Legendary (18. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> de! LEGENDE



Wat is mit mir?!


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Dezember 2013)

Kartonage


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2013)

Bunsenbrenner


----------



## Legendary (18. Dezember 2013)

Abgenickt von Tech-Nick!


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Dezember 2013)

*fährt mit seinem Soul Challenger"


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2013)

Trockenfleisch


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab extrem schlechte Laune.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2013)

Kennt man ja gar nicht von dir. x)
Aber kann ich verstehen momentan ist alles sau anstrengend.

Btw, hab gestern Walking Dead angefangen zu spielen, liegt schon 6-7 monate bei mir rum.
Bin jetzt in der Mitte der 2ten Episode und oah mich hat noch nie ein Spiel so mitgenommen und beeindruckt. Geschweige denn so ein Ekelgefühl hervorgerufen und mein Gewissen beeinflusst. Egal was du tust, es hat gravierende Folgen. Ich bin echt baff.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Dezember 2013)

Mist. Bin so gegen halb acht aufgewacht und es war noch dunkel und ich dachte mir "Neeeee, ich schlaf noch n bisschen" - wär ich mal aufgestanden, da war ich wach, steh so vor ner Viertelstunde auf und bin irgendwie total müde :/


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Dezember 2013)

Regen... Regen... die Erde wird nass!

Schade das es kein Schnee ist...


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2013)

hallo


----------



## schneemaus (19. Dezember 2013)

Selor schrieb:


> Regen... Regen... die Erde wird nass!
> 
> Schade das es kein Schnee ist...



/sign. Wenigstens soll es dieses Jahr an Heiligabend nicht ganz so warm werden wie letztes Jahr. Da bin ich im Pulli rumgelaufen und mir war immer noch warm.


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Kennt man ja gar nicht von dir. x)
> Aber kann ich verstehen momentan ist alles sau anstrengend.



Momentan hab ich jeden Tag schlechte Laune. Aber ich bin gerade dabei, die Gründe dafür zu bereinigen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2013)

sehr gut!


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Momentan hab ich jeden Tag schlechte Laune. Aber ich bin gerade dabei, die Gründe dafür zu bereinigen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



links sehen wir deanne bei der arbeit


----------



## schneemaus (19. Dezember 2013)

Boah hab ich Muskelkater, die Physiotherapeutin hat mich gestern ganz schön gequält


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2013)

hallo


----------



## schneemaus (19. Dezember 2013)

Schrotti, deine Platte hängt.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2013)

hallo Schneemaus


----------



## schneemaus (19. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

Mein Tattoo juckt und pellt sich. Find ich ziemlich unschön.


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2013)

nicht kratzen. das solltest du aber wissen 

bei schrotti hängt so einiges @ schneemaus


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> nicht kratzen. das solltest du aber wissen



Natürlich weiß ich das, ist ja schon Nummer 7. Trotzdem nervt es extrem und man muss sich sehr unter Kontrolle haben.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Dezember 2013)

Meh, ja, juckende Tattoos :/ Mir hat immer wieder mit Octenisept einsprühen geholfen und dann später ständig einschmieren, damit hab ich den Juckreiz eigentlich ganz gut unter Kontrolle bekommen.


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Meh, ja, juckende Tattoos :/ Mir hat immer wieder mit Octenisept einsprühen geholfen und dann später ständig einschmieren, damit hab ich den Juckreiz eigentlich ganz gut unter Kontrolle bekommen.



Octenisept bei einem Tattoo? Das ist doch ein reines Desinfektionsmittel und trocknet die Haut extrem aus. oO


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2013)

naja ist auch ein breitbandantiseptikum, soweit ich weiß


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

Aun schrieb:


> naja ist auch ein breitbandantiseptikum, soweit ich weiß



Dennoch trocknet es die Haut sehr stark aus und das ist das letzte, was man bei einem frischen Tattoo gebrauchen kann. Es kommt sonst zu sehr starker Krustenbildung, was zu Farbverlust führen kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Mein Tattoo juckt und pellt sich. Find ich ziemlich unschön.



Mein erstes (vor nem guten Monat) hat so unnormal gejuckt, hätte am liebsten ne Stahlbürste genommen und einmal rüber gezogen 

Da auch keine Salbe geholfen.


----------



## orkman (19. Dezember 2013)

heute winter steam sale ab 19 uhr normalerweise


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2013)

penaten wundcreme rauf und und mullverband drüber ?


Frohe Weihnachten aus Eorzea - das rentier kostüm sieht so panne aus das es wieder gut aussieht ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mein erstes (vor nem guten Monat) hat so unnormal gejuckt, hätte am liebsten ne Stahlbürste genommen und einmal rüber gezogen



What the hell are you talking about. How can you say it is abnormal if it was your first one.
Maybe it is absolutly normal for you.

kleine troll attack...sorry...jetzt ist wieder gut.

noch einen tag dann ferien....*freu*


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> penaten wundcreme rauf und und mullverband drüber ?



Ach Kinder, man merkt, dass ihr wenig Erfahrung mit dem Thema habt. 

Es darf keine fettige Creme drauf, auch Zink ist eher kontraproduktiv, da es die Farbe rauszieht. Zudem sollte die Haut atmen, deshalb nimmt man die Folie auch nach ein paar Stunden ab. Unter Mullbinden kann sie das definitiv nicht und abgesehen davon, bleibt an denen auch die Kruste kleben und man reisst sich wieder alles ab.

Am besten vorsichtig mit unparfümierter Seife waschen und abtupfen, dann dünn eincremen und in Ruhe lassen. Leider muss man mit dem Juckreiz leben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab jetzt auch 7 und bei mir hat nie was gejuckt, anscheinend vertrag ich die Farbe besser.
Und dafuq schmiert da nix drauf. O_O


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt auch 7 und bei mir hat nie was gejuckt, anscheinend vertrag ich die Farbe besser.
> Und dafuq schmiert da nix drauf. O_O



Juckreiz ist Teil des Heilungsprozesses und vollkommen normal. Das hat nichts mit der Farbe zu tun.

Und glaub mir, ich habe bisher jedes meiner Tattoos eingecremt und bin schon ein paar Jährchen länger in der Szene unterwegs. Ich kenne keinen Tättowierer der nicht dazu rät.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich meinte damit auch nicht das normale eincremen, sondern was oben aufgezählt wurde. :>


----------



## Manowar (19. Dezember 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Und dafuq schmiert da nix drauf. O_O



Du hast merkwürdige Tattoowierer.

Hauptsache ich versteh dich, Deanne 

Wird bei mir auch mal wieder Zeit.. :/


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Dezember 2013)

Genau skipp mein Beitrag unter ihrem....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> What the hell are you talking about. How can you say it is abnormal if it was your first one.
> Maybe it is absolutly normal for you.



Hab den Beitrag jetzt 3x gelesen und versteh ihn immer noch nicht


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hab den Beitrag jetzt 3x gelesen und versteh ihn immer noch nicht



Grob übersetzt

Was zur Hölle, worüber redest du ?. Wie kannste sagen es ist nicht normal wenn es dein erstes mal war.
Vieleicht ist das vollkommen normal für dich


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> Grob übersetzt
> 
> Was zur Hölle, worüber redest du ?. Wie kannste sagen es ist nicht normal wenn es dein erstes mal war.
> Vieleicht ist das vollkommen normal für dich



Ich glaube, dass er eher den Sinn des Postings nicht verstanden hat...


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2013)

kann man ja nicht erahnen ^^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (19. Dezember 2013)

aber yolo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass er eher den Sinn des Postings nicht verstanden hat...



Dis


----------



## Saji (19. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> penaten wundcreme rauf und und mullverband drüber ?
> 
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten aus Eorzea - das rentier kostüm sieht so panne aus das es wieder gut aussieht ^^



Ich finde den Schneemann noch besser.  Man kann sogar das "Visier" hochklappen. Und natürlich der Chocobo-Harnisch, beschde! ^^


----------



## zoizz (19. Dezember 2013)

Hey Grumpies.


----------



## Deanne (19. Dezember 2013)

Super, sinnloser Post, weil ich mein Youtube-Video nicht posten kann. Herrlich. Spam, spam, spam!


----------



## zoizz (19. Dezember 2013)

Konov?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2013)

SANTA'S COMIN SOON[sup]TM [/sup]
[sup]
[/sup]
[sup]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=thILxw6wBJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


[/sup]


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Dezember 2013)

hallo


----------



## Wynn (19. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> SANTA'S COMIN SOON[sup]TM [/sup]
> [sup]
> [/sup]



Bioshock 3 Seasonpass Datenbank Bug für 20 Minuten für 4,99 €





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HVvflSdt9fs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




nur steam server sind arschlahm


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass er eher den Sinn des Postings nicht verstanden hat...



Möglich. würdest du mich dann bitte aufklären darüber was er meinte?

Edit:
bzw. Shikari, hast du nach diesem ersten noch weitere gemacht die nicht so gejuckt haben?


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Dezember 2013)

hallo


----------



## schneemaus (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin so dermaßen müde... Gestern Karaoke-Abend bei mir, es war super lustig, und gegen halb zehn kam dann noch jemand... Wir waren dann am quatschen, haben nicht auf die Uhr geguckt und dann hat sie den letzten Nachtbus verpasst, der hier unter der Woche weg fährt. Glücklicherweise nur zwei km Fußweg und nachdem ich ihr den Weg erklärt und aufgeschrieben habe, ist sie auch noch gut daheim angekommen - so lange bin ich aber auch noch wach geblieben, nicht, dass doch was passiert.

Stelle fest: Ich brauche dringend eine Notfall-Übernachtungsmöglichkeit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2013)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> bzw. Shikari, hast du nach diesem ersten noch weitere gemacht die nicht so gejuckt haben?



Da ich nicht Geld sch*iße, nein habe ich nicht  Das ist ja erst 1 1/2 Monate her. Und das Jucken war jetzt nicht so dramatisch, ich habe es mir nur nicht so vorgestellt gehabt.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Dezember 2013)

hallo


----------



## Wynn (20. Dezember 2013)

holt mal einer den schrotti aus der if then else schleife raus sonst schreibt er hallo bis die board offline ist ^^


----------



## schneemaus (20. Dezember 2013)

Lass ihn doch. Wenn er das toll findet


----------



## bkeleanor (20. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Da ich nicht Geld sch*iße, nein habe ich nicht  Das ist ja erst 1 1/2 Monate her. Und das Jucken war jetzt nicht so dramatisch, ich habe es mir nur nicht so vorgestellt gehabt.



ok...dann also doch alles richtig verstanden. hast es einfach etwas überspitzt geschrieben.

joa entweder posted er lebensmittel oder schreibt hallo.
(rad ab?)


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Dezember 2013)

hallo


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab grad aus Testzwecken "Mist" in Google eingegeben, wollte sehen ob meine alte verstaubte G15 noch funktioniert und gleichzeitig auch ob der alte verstaubte WLan Adapter läuft. 
Ich geb also was in der Richtung "Wunderbar, jetzt funktioniert wieder alles, da hat sie vorne nur einfach nicht genug Strom abgekriegt" ein und aus Spaß drück ich [Enter]...

Leider habe ich mich nur über die korrekt funktionsweise gefreut und zu spät gesehen, dass das erste Suchergebnis etwas wie "Warum ich meine Kinder hasse!" war.
Schon irgendwie Strange.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Dezember 2013)

hallo


----------



## schneemaus (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin so müde, aber ich weiß nich, ob ich noch nen Kaffee trinken oder einfach in ner Stunde ins Bett gehen soll... First World Problems!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. Dezember 2013)

schlaf doch jetzt und steh in 2 stunden wieder auf


----------



## schneemaus (20. Dezember 2013)

Ah, um dann erst um 5 heute Nacht schlafen zu können? Willkommen zum idiotischen Vorschlag der Woche.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. Dezember 2013)

entschuldige, ich dachte du hättest freunde und würdest heute abend gerne spass haben


----------



## schneemaus (20. Dezember 2013)

Ah, nein, tut mir Leid, ich hab kein Sozialleben.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. Dezember 2013)

du brauchst dich bei mir nicht zu entschuldigen


----------



## schneemaus (20. Dezember 2013)

Ach, ich vergaß - Gespür für Ironie ist ja intelligenten Menschen vorbehalten.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. Dezember 2013)

mein notenschnitt sagt mir was anderes
und ich habe oft das gefühl, dass sich leute, die sonst kaum kommunikative fähigkeiten besitzen, an ironie klammern, aber das ist nur meine subjektive meinung (und scheiße ich mach das auch viel zu häufig haha, vergiss diesen paragraphen gleich wieder)

oh ja sha qi ri schreib was dazu!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ach, ich vergaß - Gespür für Ironie ist ja intelligenten Menschen vorbehalten.



Kinder verstehen keine Ironie.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Dezember 2013)

Oh, stimmt, an Kinder habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Aber ich glaube, selbst meine 8-jährige Cousine besitzt mehr Verständnis dafür.

Kommunikation? Kenn ich nicht. Brauch ich auch nicht in meinem Berufsleben.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. Dezember 2013)

und das hast du in deiner ausbildung gelernt oder wie?
was ist eigentlich der pädagogische mehrwert frage mich mich da


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kinder verstehen keine Ironie.



Und doch verhält er sich von 3 Personen am ehesten wie ein Erwachsener.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Dezember 2013)

Klar, sowas lernt man in der Rettungdienstschule, dass Kommunikation sowohl mit Kollegen als auch mit Patienten völlig überflüssig ist.

Edit: Oh, Schrotti kann auch noch was Anderes als "Hallo" sagen, ich bin ja ganz baff.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. Dezember 2013)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Klar, sowas lernt man in der Rettungdienstschule, dass Kommunikation sowohl mit Kollegen als auch mit Patienten völlig überflüssig ist.



ja genau dich hab ich mit dem kommentar angesprochen, gut erkannt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> und das hast du in deiner ausbildung gelernt oder wie?
> was ist eigentlich der pädagogische mehrwert frage mich mich da



Nein, das wusste ich schon vorher. Um genau zu sein verstehen sogar Kinder teilweise Ironie und Sarkasmus, es kommt immer drauf an wie man es verpackt. Auf der anderen Seite, manche Erwachsene verstehen es auch nicht. Ist wohl individuell bei jedem Menschen. Ich kenne dein Alter nicht, deswegen habe ich einfach mal geraten. 

Und was der pädagogische Mehrwert ist, frage ich mich seit 2 Jahren.

Edit: @Schrotti




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JFXT62QF-6s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Oh Gott, da kommen Erinnerungen hoch - Tabaluga <3


----------



## schneemaus (20. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> ja genau dich hab ich mit dem kommentar angesprochen, gut erkannt



Pardon, ich sprach von meinem Berufsleben und dein Beitrag befand sich direkt unter meinem - die Zitierfunktion hilft manchmal


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. Dezember 2013)

vergleicht man die zeitpunkte unserer beiden postings, könnte unter umständen auffallen, dass diese recht nah beieinander liegen, was nahelegt, dass ich deinen beitrag beim abschicken von meinem noch nicht gekannt, und auch sein vorhanden sein nicht einKALKuliert habe

haha top satz

also ganz ohne dich irgendwie angreifen zu wollen oderso..
warum wirst du keine ärztin?


----------



## schneemaus (20. Dezember 2013)

Weil ich was Anderes werde.

Edit: Ja, nämlich gleich erstmal Nutzerin der öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel. Will heißen: Ich bin dann mal weg. Keine Lust mehr, mich mit Trolls zu unterhalten.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (20. Dezember 2013)

ja geile antwort
sag doch mal, ich will mich auch garnicht mit dir streiten, in wirklichkeit mag ich dich doch


----------



## zoizz (20. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> hallo


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> mein notenschnitt sagt mir was anderes



Notenschnitt &#8800; Intelligenz


Es gibt sehr intelligente Menschen die in ihrem Leben fast immer nur schlechte Noten geschrieben haben aber in Sachen die sie Interessieren Raketenhaft aufsteigen und Zuhause auch mal Wikipediaartikel/Bücher lesen um sich zu bilden, rein aus Spaß.


Es gibt sehr dumme Menschen die die besten Noten schreiben (Erlebt man am Gymnasium sehr oft) da sie gut das Zeugs lernen was im Unterricht vorkommt und das dann auch super einsetzen können aber wenn du sie mal fragst was sie zur derzeitigen politischen Situation in Russland halten kommt nur: "Ich mag Pfannkuchen!"


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. Dezember 2013)

dein ernst? wer wikipedia artikel liest ist intelligent?
bildung würde ich ebenfalls niemals mit intelligenz gleich setzen, aber das ist natürlich nur meine meinung, du kannst ja machen was du möchtest
schlimm find ich ja leute, die sich selbst für super intelligent halten (weil sie vielleicht gerade einen artikel über chodorkowski gelesen haben und sich jetzt russland experten sind), aber sonst nichts zustande bekommen


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> [...] und Zuhause auch mal Wikipediaartikel/Bücher lesen um sich zu bilden, rein aus Spaß.


Ich bezweifle, dass ich deswegen als intelligent gelte.



seanbuddha schrieb:


> [...] aber wenn du sie mal fragst was sie zur derzeitigen politischen Situation in Russland halten kommt nur: "Ich mag Pfannkuchen!"


Denn jeder, der intelligent ist, will sich bei jeder Gelegenheit zur derzeitigen politischen Situation in Russland äußern.

Äpfel und Birnen zu vergleichen reicht nicht aus. Es muss gleich die ganze Obstschale sein.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Dezember 2013)

War vielleicht ein schelchtes Beispiel, ich habe immer leichte Probleme das Auszudrücken was ich meine ^^
Es misst sich natürlich nicht am Wissen (Wobei ganz ohne auch nicht)


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. Dezember 2013)

dann probiers nochmal, wüsste schon ganz gerne was du denn wirklich meinst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2013)

Dumm ist der, der dummes tut.


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NYxLnT1Vzq8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wo wir eh bei dem Thema sind ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dumm ist der, der dummes tut.



Dann müsste ich ja eine totale Dumpfbacke sein 

Spaß beiseite ^_^


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. Dezember 2013)

ok also dann stell ich jetzt selber eine frage
hälst du dich selber für intelligent? und wenn ja, woran würdest du das festmachen?


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Dezember 2013)

Die Thematik auf mich bezogen lasse ich gekonnt aus.


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. Dezember 2013)

wieso denn?
könnte doch diese disukussion ein ganzes stück voran bringen


----------



## Wynn (21. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> wieso denn?
> könnte doch diese disukussion ein ganzes stück voran bringen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Dezember 2013)

Baron schrieb:


> wieso denn?
> könnte doch diese disukussion ein ganzes stück voran bringen



Eben nicht. Ich schließe mich Wynn* an:


----------



## Baron King Zwei (21. Dezember 2013)

gutes argument


----------



## win3ermute (21. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dumm ist der, der dummes tut.



"Ich wußte, es war eine blöde Idee - ich hab's trotzdem gemacht!"


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Ich schließe mich Schrotti an:


Meinst du Wynn?



Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Na wenn das nicht mal ein qualifizierter Beitrag war...


----------



## seanbuddha (21. Dezember 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Meinst du Wynn?
> 
> 
> Na wenn das nicht mal ein qualifizierter Beitrag war...



Huch, da habe ich euch beiden doch Glatt verwechselt D:


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Dezember 2013)

Ich fang wieder mit WoW an, wuhu.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich fang wieder mit WoW an, wuhu.



Willkommen im Club. Ich hab mich bisher einmal eingeloggt und wieder ausgeloggt...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Dezember 2013)

Wird bei mir nicht anders sein. 

Ich "muss" soviel nach holen das ich jetzt kaum noch Motivation habe, aber naja irgendwie hab ich schon wieder Lust. :x


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Dezember 2013)

Guten Tag





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z7gzSAmlLyI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (23. Dezember 2013)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wird bei mir nicht anders sein.
> 
> Ich "muss" soviel nach holen das ich jetzt kaum noch Motivation habe, aber naja irgendwie hab ich schon wieder Lust. :x



Deswegen hab ich vor gut 2 Jahren meinen Account verkauft. War aber damals schon nicht mehr viel wert trotz abartigem Main und insgesamt 7 85er aufm Account.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2013)

Nicht jeder ist so stark wie du Legendary...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (23. Dezember 2013)

Help! Langweilig! Befreit mich! :S


----------



## Legendary (23. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nicht jeder ist so stark wie du Legendary...



Irgendwann wirst du es auch schaffen! 

Ist mir definitiv nicht leicht gefallen...in meinen Main hatte ich 4 Jahre "Arbeit" investiert...Mounts, Pets, Rüssis, verdammt viele Erfolge, Bankchar inkl. aller Fächer und die waren voll  usw. usf.


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=90MrmW_Yqp0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Dezember 2013)

So... in ca 20 Stunden von 85 auf 90 hochherushed.
Jetzt muss ich gucken wie ich an Eq komm. :< 
ich spiel Fury und irgendwie gibts nichts anständiges im AH und in Heros schon recht nicht, wir sehen uns dann nächstes Jahr wieder...ich geh mit blaugrünemlvlgear 7600 Ehre farme. *würg*


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Dezember 2013)

Ducktales!


----------



## Deanne (23. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachten geht mir auf die Nerven. Aber so richtig.


----------



## Konov (24. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Weihnachten geht mir auf die Nerven. Aber so richtig.



JAWOLL
genau wie jedes jahr... immer dasselbe Spiel

Ich wünsche trotzdem allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest


----------



## seanbuddha (24. Dezember 2013)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ytPjClyQGo8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Frohe Kapitalnachten euch allen  Für unsere Wirtschaft!


----------



## Deanne (24. Dezember 2013)

Weihnachten nervt mich immer noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trotzdem wünsche ich Euch frohe Feiertage und ein besinnliches Fest.


----------



## Legendary (24. Dezember 2013)

Heute abend ist es endlich soweit...ich kriege meine neuen Kopfhörer!! *_*

*freu*


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Weihnachten geht mir auf die Nerven. Aber so richtig.



Halle-fucking-luja. 

Ich freu mich auf Silvester, da kann man es sich zum Glück aussuchen, mit wem man es verbringt.


----------



## Legendary (24. Dezember 2013)

Mimimi heult mal nicht rum ihr Pussys. Das ist mir schon so oft aufgefallen, dass ich hier wirklich in einem Gamerforum bin, sobald irgendwelche sozialen Aspekte in den Vordergrund rücken, fluchen und schimpfen hier alle rum wie scheiße doch alles ist, Weihnachten, Ostern, Silvester, Halloween sowieso. Macht mal die Kellerfenster auf! 

Scheißegal, das Weihnachten ein Konsumfest ist, man verbringt Zeit mit den Menschen die sich Familie schimpft und nur für einen kurzen Augenblick kehrt sogar weltweit so eine Art Frieden ein und selbst wenn es nur für ein paar Stunden ist, sollte man sich doch besinnen, dass es Momente gibt, in denen sich Menschen, Völker und Religionen mal nicht den Kopf einschlagen. 

PS: Ich bin bei weitem nicht religiös, nur um das klarzustellen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2013)

So sehr mir Weihnachten mittlerweile auf dem Sack geht, man feiert es doch irgendwie jedes Jahr, und jedes Jahr ist es doch ganz schön  

Wünsche euch auch allen ein frohes Fest. Fresst soviel ihr könnt, trinkt soviel ihr könnt, lasst euch reich beschenken und denkt einfach mal nur an euch und eure Familien. So schwer das vielleicht einigen fällt <3






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NSCYFcneCR4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Alux (24. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> Weihnachten geht mir auf die Nerven. Aber so richtig.



Ha, ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt!


----------



## Baron King Zwei (24. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Mimimi heult mal nicht rum ihr Pussys. Das ist mir schon so oft aufgefallen, dass ich hier wirklich in einem Gamerforum bin, sobald irgendwelche sozialen Aspekte in den Vordergrund rücken, fluchen und schimpfen hier alle rum wie scheiße doch alles ist, Weihnachten, Ostern, Silvester, Halloween sowieso. Macht mal die Kellerfenster auf!


----------



## Alux (24. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Mimimi heult mal nicht rum ihr Pussys. Das ist mir schon so oft aufgefallen, dass ich hier wirklich in einem Gamerforum bin, sobald irgendwelche sozialen Aspekte in den Vordergrund rücken, fluchen und schimpfen hier alle rum wie scheiße doch alles ist, Weihnachten, Ostern, Silvester, Halloween sowieso. Macht mal die Kellerfenster auf!
> 
> Scheißegal, das Weihnachten ein Konsumfest ist, man verbringt Zeit mit den Menschen die sich Familie schimpft und nur für einen kurzen Augenblick kehrt sogar weltweit so eine Art Frieden ein und selbst wenn es nur für ein paar Stunden ist, sollte man sich doch besinnen, dass es Momente gibt, in denen sich Menschen, Völker und Religionen mal nicht den Kopf einschlagen.
> 
> PS: Ich bin bei weitem nicht religiös, nur um das klarzustellen.



Hey ich hab nichts gegen Ostern Sylvester und co! Ich bin nur von Weihnachten frustriert wenn wieder alle anfangen mit Fest der Liebe und zusammen schön feiner etc, vor allem wenn man dauernd zu irgendwelchen Parties eingeladen wird und nur zu hören bekommt "und bringst eh deine Freundin mit oder?"und dann noch blöd fragen warum ich alleine hin komm, als obs verständlich ist das jeder vergeben, und mit der Zeit fangt das ganze an einen aufzuregen. Deswegen kann ich mich inzwischen so sehr für Weihnachten begeistern wie für Hodenkrebs.


----------



## EspCap (24. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> und nur für einen kurzen Augenblick kehrt sogar weltweit so eine Art Frieden ein






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




L2R: Ich freu mich auf Silvester. Weihnachten ist nur immer viel zu sehr "Hach, wie harmonisch. Schön. ES IST TOTAL HARMONISCH OKAY"-mäßig. Außerdem muss ich gewisse Schwager aushalten...


----------



## Wynn (24. Dezember 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> L2R: Ich freu mich auf Silvester. Weihnachten ist nur immer viel zu sehr "Hach, wie harmonisch. Schön. ES IST TOTAL HARMONISCH OKAY"-mäßig. Außerdem muss ich gewisse Schwager aushalten...



Lieber Weihnachten als Silvester - Silvester sieht bei mir hier so aus 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SGDUWmgezQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







> Wenn man es nicht besser wüsste, könnte man die knapp zwei Minuten eines Youtube-Videos, das im Moment die Runde macht, für Szenen eines Bürgerkriegs halten. Junge Menschen rennen durch die Straßen, schießen mit Pistolen, werfen Knallkörper gegen Autos und in Hauseingänge – doch das Video zeigt Neukölln zu Silvester 2012.Offenbar benutzen einige der Feierwütigen Schreckschusspistolen, auf denen spezielle Abschussbecher angebracht sind, um damit Feuerwerkskörper abzuschießen. Doch sie knallen wie echte Waffen. Andere starten mit einer gefährlichen Mutprobe ins neue Jahr: Sie zünden Raketen direkt aus der Hand.In einer Szene öffnen zwei junge Männer das Tor zu einem Hauseingang, sie schießen hinein, ohne vorher nachzusehen, auf wen oder was sie abgedrückt haben. Dann rennen sie weg. Im Eingang explodiert ein Feuerwerkskörper. Ob jemand verletzt wurde, scheint die Männer nicht zu interessieren.



nichts gegen raketen wenn sie ordnungsgemäss abgefeuert werden aber manche übertreiben es völlig  und verletzten andere menschen und deren eigentum


----------



## Aun (24. Dezember 2013)

Alux schrieb:


> Ha, ich bin nicht der einzige der so denkt!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UuSz40PY7MY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ich mach mir mal ein bierchen auf


----------



## Magogan (28. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich bin wieder da! Ihr dürft euch jetzt freuen! 

Jetzt weiß ich, wo meine ganzen Zuschauer auf YouTube herkommen: Die sind alle von der NSA


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Dezember 2013)

Magogaaaan du bist der Stern in meinem Lebeeeeeeen


----------



## Magogan (28. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Magogaaaan du bist der Stern in meinem Lebeeeeeeen


Ähm, okay?

Also irgendwie ist hier weniger los als früher, kann das sein?


----------



## seanbuddha (28. Dezember 2013)

Ja.


----------



## Aun (28. Dezember 2013)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Magogaaaan du bist der Stern in meinem Lebeeeeeeen






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (29. Dezember 2013)

Auf was man so alles im Internet stößt...

Frage: „Wie viele Borg braucht man, um eine Glühlampe zu wechseln?“
Antwort: „Keine. Glühlampen sind irrelevant…“

Frage: „Wieviele Klingonen braucht man, um eine Glühlampe zu wechseln?“
Antwort: „Keine! Klingonen haben keine Angst im Dunkeln!“
Antwort: „Keine! Eine kaputte Glühlampe hat keine Ehre!“

Frage: „Wie viele Vulkanier braucht man, um eine Glühlampe zu wechseln?“
Antwort: „Exakt 1,0000.“

Frage: „Wie viele Sternenflotten-Ärzte braucht man, um eine Glühlampe zu wechseln?“
Antwort: „Ich bin Arzt und kein Elektriker.“



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Humorarchiv/Gl%C3%BChlampen-Witz


----------



## Konov (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich wünsche allen Buffies einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr...

Und drücke die Daumen für die genesung von michael schumacher, der seit heut morgen im Koma liegt.


----------



## Olliruh (30. Dezember 2013)

Weiß jemand hier wie mein ein Abstract über ein Buch schreibt ?


----------



## H2OTest (30. Dezember 2013)

Bei jedem Punkt den du setzt muss tdu glaub ich n kurzen Trinken und er muss mindestens 25 Sätze haben.


----------



## Magogan (30. Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen 

12 Uhr - die beste Zeit, um aufzustehen  Oder ich bleibe einfach liegen, ich muss eh noch warten, bis der zweite PC alle Videos enkodiert hat. Allerdings muss ich auch noch abwaschen und so... Da freue ich mich ja richtig drauf.

Hmm, ob ich es in WoW von Stufe 41 (fast 42) auf Stufe 58 schaffe in ca. 15 Stunden? Allerdings nur mit Quests und einer Instanz vielleicht... Und das wird natürlich alles als Let's Play aufgenommen


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2013)

Nicht der schon wieder...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Nicht der schon wieder...



Gibt ne Igno Funktion auf Buffed 

Man erkennt schon den Intelligenzgrad von einigen Leuten bei mir im Wohnumfeld, die jetzt am Tage Raketen steigen lassen ...


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gibt ne Igno Funktion auf Buffed



Nee danke. 

Ja mit den Böllern hatte ich heute nen lustigen Spruch auf Facebook gesehen. Sinnbildlich so: Wer so früh schon mit Raketen schießt kommt auch beim Sex als Erster.


----------



## Deanne (30. Dezember 2013)

Man, heute ist der mieseste Tag des Jahres...


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Man erkennt schon den Intelligenzgrad von einigen Leuten bei mir im Wohnumfeld, die jetzt am Tage Raketen steigen lassen ...



bei mir böllern die seit samstag ^^


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2013)

Wynn schrieb:


> bei mir böllern die seit samstag ^^



soll wohl in der türkischen hauptstadt tradition sein. mach doch mal einen auf föhrrer und zeig ihnen wohin geschossen wird 



seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich werd auch alt ._. In 3 Monaten werde ich Zwanzig... *Theatraltisches Seufzen*



*klautseanseinenlutscher*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich seh schon die ganzen " Morgen knall ich, aber keine Böller"-Witze höhöhöhö.


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2013)

ich knall morgen was ganz anderes 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (31. Dezember 2013)

Beim Böllern und um Mitternacht
1. Achten Sie nicht nur auf den Feuerwerkskörper. Auch der Feuerwerkscharakter ist wichtig – vor allem dann, wenn man nicht nur auf einen One-Night-Bang aus ist.
2. Mit Ohropax schützen Sie sich gegen ohrenbetäubenden Silvesterlärm und lästiges Warngeschrei, wenn Sie vergessen haben, einen brennenden Chinaböller D wegzuwerfen.
3. Ab Mitternacht ist das Netz überlastet. Rufen Sie etwaige Freunde daher schon eine Minute vor zwölf an und versuchen Sie, Ihre Neujahrswünsche lauter in den Hörer zu lallen als die anderen betrunkenen Telefonierer um Sie herum.
4. Fallen Sie grundlos fremden Menschen in die Arme und tun Sie dabei so, als wäre nur einmal im Leben Silvester, und nicht etwa jedes gottverdammte Jahr.


Während der Feier
1. Auch in diesem Jahr gilt das Motto "Brot statt Böller!" – denn Schießpulver schmeckt einfach nicht zum Käsefondue.
2. Trinken Sie sich Mut für später an. Nur wer furchtlos böllert, böllert richtig. Außerdem reduziert Alkohol das Schmerzempfinden für den Fall, dass Ihnen im Suff ein Ladykracher in der Hand explodiert.
3. Hüten Sie sich unter allen Umständen vor Luftschlangen. 


Vorbereitung
1. Räumen Sie störende Tigerfelle aus dem Weg, wenn Sie vorhaben, imaginäre Gäste zu bedienen. Stolpergefahr!
2. Konfetti lässt sich ganz einfach selbst herstellen: Einfach Konfetti-Packung im Laden kaufen, aufreißen und später behaupten, Konfetti lasse sich ganz einfach selbst herstellen 
3. Achten Sie darauf, dass Ihr Bleigießset bleifrei ist. Der Umwelt zuliebe! Auch herkömmliches Leitungswasser lässt sich hervorragend gießen.
4. Stellen Sie alle Uhren in Ihrer Wohnung um eine Stunde vor und lachen Sie sich ins Fäustchen beim Gedanken, dass später alle gegen 11 Uhr nach draußen rennen.


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2013)

I heard Mögogän is back.


----------



## H2OTest (31. Dezember 2013)

+1


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> +1



awwww jiiiiizz


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2013)

Flöxchen <3


----------



## Deanne (31. Dezember 2013)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=jJe5bYYKAaA[/youtube]

Hatte ich zwar schon mal gepostet, aber endlich passt es zum Datum. Ich bin heute auf mehrere Parties eingeladen, bleibe aber zuhause und bin grumpy.


----------



## Konov (31. Dezember 2013)

Deanne schrieb:


> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=jJe5bYYKAaA[/youtube]
> 
> Hatte ich zwar schon mal gepostet, aber endlich passt es zum Datum. Ich bin heute auf mehrere Parties eingeladen, bleibe aber zuhause und bin grumpy.



Geiles Lied 

ich geh bei ner freundin in die WG, paar bier trinken und gesellschaftsspiele spielen

Zu mehr hätt ich auch kein bock


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2013)

Reflox schrieb:


> I heard Mögogän is back.



Ja leider, mal sehen wie lange er diesmal bleibt.


----------



## Magogan (31. Dezember 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ja leider, mal sehen wie lange er diesmal bleibt.


Die Frage ist nicht, wie lange ich bleibe, die Frage ist, wie lange du bleibst


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht, wie lange ich bleibe, die Frage ist, wie lange du bleibst



Länger als du mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> Die Frage ist nicht, wie lange ich bleibe, die Frage ist, wie lange du bleibst





Legendary schrieb:


> Länger als du mit Sicherheit.




 Da gabs mal so nen kleinen recht unbekannten Film mit Mel Gibson und Tina Turner, an den ich doch glatt denken muss. Ich glaub, da kam so ne Art "Donnerkuppel" vor.


----------



## DexDrive (31. Dezember 2013)

Da alle meine Freunde weggezogen sind und ich noch als einziger hier rumhäge bin ich allein.
Gehe gleich zu Mäces und hol mir was zu spachteln leih mir nen Film und ein gutes Spiel aus und mach mir nen gemütlich Abend.
Und um 0Uhr setzt ich mich auf den Balkon mit nem schönen Bier und kuck den anderen beim Ballern zu. 
Dann kuck ich noch Dinner for One und geh pennen.

Guten Rutsch


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2013)

DexDrive schrieb:


> Da alle meine Freunde weggezogen sind und ich noch als einziger hier rumhäge bin ich allein.
> Gehe gleich zu Mäces und hol mir was zu spachteln leih mir nen Film und ein gutes Spiel aus und mach mir nen gemütlich Abend.
> Und um 0Uhr setzt ich mich auf den Balkon mit nem schönen Bier und kuck den anderen beim Ballern zu.
> Dann kuck ich noch Dinner for One und geh pennen.
> ...



Für meine Version muss man den Mc streichen.


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2013)

schrotti und "C". eine untrennliche liebe


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2013)




----------



## seanbuddha (1. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iGDA1zpqesc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. Januar 2014)

Hach herrlich Deanne, danke für diese Erheiterung an einem sooooo außergewöhnlichen Tag, 
schade um Deine Gemütslage, würde Dich ja gerne ein bisschen aufheitern^^

Und gerade weill es eine so beschissene Tradition ist, wünsche ich Euch trotzdem ein guten Start in das neue Kalenderjahr.
Last es Euch so gut es ebent geht halt gut gehen. Legendary und Magogan, weiter so ich hab kein Fernsehr, aber Euer Zwist ist eh 1000 mal besser als jedes Soap-gezoffe, deswegen... wann gibts die Fortsetzung?


----------



## Magogan (1. Januar 2014)

Seite 1111 

So, inzwischen habe ich tatsächlich ein wenig schlafen können...

Und jetzt darf ich als Belohnung ein paar Thumbnails für meine Videos machen, so 30 oder so...


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Januar 2014)

erzähl mal was tolles


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2014)

Hab mich durch YT Videos vom Gran Turismo 6 Virus anstecken lassen...
nun überlege ich 260 Eier für PS3, Spiel, HD Switch und Kabel auszugeben....

Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden... wer mag mir helfen obwohl nur ich selbst mir helfen kann? 


scheiss konsum


----------



## Jordin (1. Januar 2014)

Konov schrieb:


> ann mich aber nicht entscheiden... wer mag mir helfen obwohl nur ich selbst mir helfen kann?







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SHMY8BV9hAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Lass das sein, Konov.


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Lass das sein, Konov.



vermutlich hast du Recht, aber das Spielkind in mir!!!


----------



## Alux (1. Januar 2014)

Konov schrieb:


> vermutlich hast du Recht, aber das Spielkind in mir!!!



Das Spielkind lässt uns oft schlechte Entscheidungen treffen.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Januar 2014)

Ne kleine Warnung wegen GT6: Das Ding hat einen Itemshop der jenseits von gut und böse ist. Du grindest dich entweder zu Tode um Fahrzeuge freizuschalten oder darfst ordentlich in die Tasche greifen. Und das bei einem Vollpreistitel...
Falls jemand ne Quelle will: http://www.usgamer.net/articles/gran-turismo-6-get-ready-to-pay-150-for-a-digital-ferrari


----------



## Legendary (1. Januar 2014)

Ist bei Forza 5 nicht anders.


----------



## orkman (1. Januar 2014)

lol der kurze schreck ... um 19 uhr sollten ja die neuen steam angebote kommen ... jetzt aktualisiert und 2 mal die stinknormale steam seite bekommen als wenn kein sale mehr waere obwohl er noch bis zum 3ten januar dauern soll ... jetzt nach ner minute nochmal aktualisiert und TADA , der sale ist wieder da


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2014)

Alter Falter das war ja gestern was...


----------



## Magogan (1. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alter Falter das war ja gestern was...


Ja, war echt doof, hab nur schwer Leute für Zul'Farrak gefunden...


----------



## Konov (1. Januar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ne kleine Warnung wegen GT6: Das Ding hat einen Itemshop der jenseits von gut und böse ist. Du grindest dich entweder zu Tode um Fahrzeuge freizuschalten oder darfst ordentlich in die Tasche greifen. Und das bei einem Vollpreistitel...
> Falls jemand ne Quelle will: http://www.usgamer.n...digital-ferrari



Naja glaub das würde mich nicht weiter stören.... aber der kaufrausch ist erstmal auf eis gelegt.... spätestens im Frühling hat man sowieso wieder weniger bock zum zocken
ähhh und ja vielleicht dann nächstes Jahr ne PS4 und ne Glotze haha


----------



## orkman (1. Januar 2014)

haha : https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/1554418_625548020814562_1330906554_n.jpg( sry kann das bild nicht anders einfügen ... browser spackt schon seit ner weile)


----------



## H2OTest (2. Januar 2014)

morgen ... Auf zur Arbeit... naja noch nicht ganz -.-


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2014)

Ich arbeite auch hart gerade...

Scheiss Archäologieerfolg ^^


----------



## Alux (2. Januar 2014)

Ich muss erst wieder Dienstag ran 

Um 10 kommt ne Freundin auf nen Kaffee vorbei und dann gehen wir shoppen.


----------



## Aun (2. Januar 2014)

ladies, bitte hinten anstellen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (2. Januar 2014)

Man, jetzt hätte ich einmal ausschlafen können, aber nein, natürlich muss UPS ein Paket für die Nachbarin bringen...


----------



## Jordin (2. Januar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ladies, bitte hinten anstellen
> MiezeKatze



... ich kann nicht damit aufhören hinzugucken.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. Januar 2014)

Ich hab Geburtstag! 

 to me!


----------



## seanbuddha (2. Januar 2014)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Ich hab Geburtstag!
> 
> to me!



Alles gute Kingkong!


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Januar 2014)




----------



## Alux (3. Januar 2014)

Wasn los, alle arbeiten?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Januar 2014)

Erzähl mal was tolles


----------



## Alux (3. Januar 2014)

Ich war heut schon 3 Stunden laufen, Krafttraining, hab mein Zimmer von oben bis unten geputzt und 2 Bücher gelesen und all das vor 11.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Januar 2014)

waren aber nicht besonders dicke die Bücher


----------



## Deanne (3. Januar 2014)

Ich will sooo gerne pastell-grüne Haare.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Januar 2014)

viel Spaß beim Färben


----------



## Deanne (3. Januar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> viel Spaß beim Färben



Die Farbe hab ich und an einer Strähne habe ich es bereits ausprobiert, aber wenn ich den ganzen Kopf färbe, werde ich Ärger mit meinem Vorgesetzten bekommen.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Januar 2014)

und sowas wie eine "Arbeitsperrücke" geht nicht?


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2014)

ich glaub das geht zu sehr ins geld ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die Farbe hab ich und an einer Strähne habe ich es bereits ausprobiert, aber wenn ich den ganzen Kopf färbe, werde ich Ärger mit meinem Vorgesetzten bekommen.



Wo und als was arbeitest du denn?


----------



## Deanne (3. Januar 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Wo und als was arbeitest du denn?



An der Uni. Als wissenschaftliche Hilfskraft, dh. ich gebe Seminare und Tutorien. Zwar sind die Arbeitsbedingungen recht locker, aber mein direkter Vorgesetzter steht leider gar nicht auf bunte Haare.

Unbeliebt machen möchte ich mich bei ihm auch nicht, da er mit darüber entscheidet, ob ich eine Doktorandenstelle bekomme.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2014)

Hmm ... nagut, aber für die Semesterferien kannst es doch dann machen?


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Januar 2014)

Anarchie!


----------



## Alux (3. Januar 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> waren aber nicht besonders dicke die Bücher



Vergebung - 848
Cloud Atlas - 529


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2014)

und die willste heute morgen gelesen haben ? meinst nicht eher den film dazu gesehen ?


----------



## Reflox (3. Januar 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Anarchie!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



no.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Januar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> und die willste heute morgen gelesen haben ? meinst nicht eher den film dazu gesehen ?



ehehehhe 

und Guten Morgen (:


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Januar 2014)

Alux kann gar nicht lesen.


Aun? Ich bitte um passendes Gif.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Januar 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Aun? Ich bitte um passendes Gif.



Falls ich Captain Saufnase mal vertreten darf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (4. Januar 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Hmm ... nagut, aber für die Semesterferien kannst es doch dann machen?



Und dann hält die Farbe bombig und ich kann mir den Kopf rasieren. Ne, ne, ich habe jetzt einen Kompromiss gefunden und erst mal nur die Spitzen mit auswaschbarer Farbe getönt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Januar 2014)

Darfst du!:]


----------



## Magogan (4. Januar 2014)

> Wenn Sie Ihren Fernseher beim seriösen Onlineanbieter <Link zu einer Webseite, die Leasing anbietet> leasen, haben Sie immer die Möglichkeit während der Laufzeit Ihr Gerät zu wechseln und können so aktuelle bleiben.


Dieser seriöse Onlineanbieter ist Inhaber der Seite, auf der dieser Artikel steht. Das wirkt wirklich richtig seriös... Und der Shop ist sogar auf der selben Seite als Partner angegeben... Da muss man nicht einmal ins Impressum gucken...

Und natürlich wird in dem vollkommen neutralen Artikel, der übrigens durch die Rechtschreibfehler richtig professionell wirkt, das Leasing von Fernsehern angepriesen. Hab übrigens mal nachgerechnet: Wenn ich den Fernseher (hab mir mal einen aktuellen, teuren ausgesucht) irgendwo im Internet kaufe, kostet er ca. 11000 Euro, mit Leasing nur etwa 20000 Euro. Das Leasing lohnt sich also finanziell noch mehr als der Kauf von Facebook-Aktien. Und falls jemand fragt: Nein, ich will den Fernseher natürlich nicht kaufen und auch nicht leasen


----------



## Alux (4. Januar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> und die willste heute morgen gelesen haben ? meinst nicht eher den film dazu gesehen ?



1. Hab ich seit Tage Schlaflosigkeit.
2. Hab ich eine effektive Lesegeschwindigkeit von 729.


----------



## Wynn (4. Januar 2014)

okay wenn du es seit tagen liest okay 

kam so rüber das du die 2 bücher an einem morgen gelesen hast ^^


----------



## Alux (4. Januar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> okay wenn du es seit tagen liest okay
> 
> kam so rüber das du die 2 bücher an einem morgen gelesen hast ^^



Des eine von halb eins bis 3, des andere von 7 bis 8.


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Januar 2014)

Und dazwischen hat er sich die Zeit genommen um die ganzen Os auszumalen


----------



## Nijara (4. Januar 2014)

Aloha...!


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Januar 2014)

huhu


----------



## Jordin (5. Januar 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> 1. Hab ich seit Tage Schlaflosigkeit.


Hab ich.



Alux schrieb:


> 2. Hab ich eine effektive Lesegeschwindigkeit von 729.


Hätt' ich gern. Was man damit alles schaffen könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (5. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Hätt' ich gern. Was man damit alles schaffen könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Is beim Bund recht nützlich, ich hab da seit November bereits 17 Bücher gelesen.


----------



## Jordin (5. Januar 2014)

Die beim Bund können lesen?!?


----------



## Alux (5. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Die beim Bund können lesen?!?



Ich schon, beim Großteil der andern bezweifel ichs


----------



## orkman (5. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Die beim Bund können lesen?!?




  vllt aufgenommen worden um den andern ihre briefe vozulesen ... einer muss es ja tun


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Die beim Bund können lesen?!?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jordin (5. Januar 2014)

Ihr seid böse Menschen. Ganz, ganz böse Menschen!


----------



## orkman (5. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ihr seid böse Menschen. Ganz, ganz böse Menschen!




aber ... ABER ... es fühlt sich SOOOO GUT an  ; come to the dark side , we have cookies


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> Ihr seid böse Menschen. Ganz, ganz böse Menschen!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



garnicht wahr!


----------



## seanbuddha (6. Januar 2014)

Ich Idiot habe gedacht die Schule würde heute schon losgehen -_-


----------



## Jordin (6. Januar 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich Idiot habe gedacht die Schule würde heute schon losgehen -_-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Ich Idiot habe gedacht die Schule würde heute schon losgehen -_-






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wat?


----------



## EspCap (6. Januar 2014)

Edit: Nevermind. Diese Whitelist hier nervt langsam


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2014)

Also bei mir gings heute schon wieder los 

Wie lustig, gestern morgen wach ich um 6 auf und mach mich fertig nur um dann zu merken, dass  ja Sonntag ist ... Brainfuck


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Januar 2014)

Ich musste heute leider auch wieder ins Gymnasium gehen... Zum Glück bin ich bald endlich fertig 
Und dann nie wieder Schule ^^


----------



## Doofkatze (6. Januar 2014)

Dr. schrieb:


> Ich musste heute leider auch wieder ins Gymnasium gehen... Zum Glück bin ich bald endlich fertig
> Und dann nie wieder Schule ^^




Uahuahuah!

*guckt fragend in die Runde*


"Darf ich ihm beibringen, dass die Schule nicht mit dem Gymnasium endet?"


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Januar 2014)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> "Darf ich ihm beibringen, dass die Schule nicht mit dem Gymnasium endet?"



Versteh ich nicht so ganz ^^
Wann endet denn die Schule?


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2014)

Kindergarten >>> Grundschule >>> Schule >>> Berufschule/Real/Gym >>> Ausbildung/Studium >>> Arbeit >>> Fortbildung/Umschulung/Es ändert sich eine Software oder Gesetze >>> Rente mit 69


----------



## EspCap (6. Januar 2014)

Dr. schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht so ganz ^^
> Wann endet denn die Schule?



Kommt drauf an was du danach machst. Und wie du Schule definierst. 
Aber glaub mir, das Gymnasium ist pure Entspannung im Vergleich mit dem, was danach kommt


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Januar 2014)

Auf meiner Schule gibt es aber leider viele Idioten und dann freu mich mich halt wenn ich es geschafft habe ^^
Danach mach ich dann wohl irgendwas mit Informatik, vielleicht versuche ich den Einstieg in die Gamesbranche ^^


----------



## Grushdak (6. Januar 2014)

Dr. schrieb:


> Auf meiner Schule gibt es aber leider viele Idioten ...


Eehm ... geht man nicht genau deshalb zur Schule, um danach kein Idiot mehr zu sein?. 

Die Schule des Lebens endet erst mit dem Tod.
Und dieses Schule ist ebenso lebensnotwendig und kann oft auch härter ausfallen.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Januar 2014)

> Danach mach ich dann wohl irgendwas mit Informatik, vielleicht versuche ich den Einstieg in die Gamesbranche ^^


Und gleich kommen die ganzn Bob-Posts, die es schlecht machen müssen.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Januar 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Eehm ... geht man nicht genau deshalb zur Schule, um danach kein Idiot mehr zu sein?.



Nichts für ungut, aber ich glaube du weißt nicht genau, wovon ich rede ^^
Mein Beitrag bezog sich auf Leute, die vorrangig an ihrem Charakter, denn an ihrem Wissen arbeiten sollten ^^ (auch wenn der Erwerb von letzterem ihnen mit Sicherheit auch nicht schaden könnte)


----------



## Grushdak (6. Januar 2014)

Dr. schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber ich glaube du weißt nicht genau, wovon ich rede ^^...


Darum war auch ein Smiley hinter dem Satz. 
Und was Schule angeht, die habe ich noch gut in Erinnerung - auch wenn ich dort seit fast 30 Jahren nicht mehr war.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (6. Januar 2014)

Achso, sorry, hab ich nicht verstanden ^^


----------



## Jordin (6. Januar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Kindergarten >>> Grundschule >>> Schule >>> Berufschule/Real/Gym >>> Ausbildung/Studium >>> Arbeit >>> Fortbildung/Umschulung/Es ändert sich eine Software oder Gesetze >>> Rente mit 69



Thanks4depression!
2 Finger an den Kopf und Bäng, Bäng, Bäng.


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2014)

das war für gonzo ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2014)

Jordin schrieb:


> 2 Finger an den Kopf und Bäng, Bäng, Bäng.



DANKE fürn Ohrwurm >.>

Dachte nach meines Abschluss auch erstmal "Oh man, nie wieder Schule!!11111111elf  " und drei Jahre später... meh.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

Ferien vorbei :-(


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Januar 2014)

Kann mir jemand ein paar Schreibands empfehlen? Gerne auch Unbekannte.
So in Richtung von: The Holy Guile, One Last Hero, Adept oder Helia.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> So in Richtung von: The Holy Guile, One Last Hero, Adept oder Helia.



Miss May I, Hopes Dies Last, Atreyu, In Fear and Faith, Parkway Drive, The Devil Wears Prada, Close Your Eyes, Heart in Hands,  Confide, Callejon (deutsch, aber geil), We Came as Romans, Chelsea Grin, Vanna, Emmure, Architects, Heights, Being as a Ocean, Suicide Silence, Bury Tomorrow, Stick to your guns, For the Fallen Dreams, Winds of Plague...

Waren erstmal die ausm Kopf. manche kennste sicher schon, aber mehr viel mehr nicht ein spontan. Ist aber nicht nur geschreie, auch bissl Post Hardcoriges(?) Zeug mit sauberen Vocals.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Januar 2014)

Klar sehr gerne!

Die meisten kenn ich leider schon von genannten, aber sind ein paar bei die ich nachher mal ausprobiere! Danke!


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2014)

> Kaufbeuren - Timo Sendelmann ist sauer. Am Montag fand sein Skiurlaub in St. Gallen ein jähes Ende, weil sich der 37-jährige LKW-Fahrer den Knöchel verstaucht hat. Da allerdings zufällig auch Rennsportlegende Michael Schumacher, Kronprinzessin Victoria von Schweden und Bundeskanzlerin Angela Merkel kurz zuvor beim Skifahren verunglückt sind, interessiert sich nun kaum jemand für sein Schicksal – schon gar nicht die Medien.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ck9QOmCeN94

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Doofkatze (7. Januar 2014)

Dr. schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber ich glaube du weißt nicht genau, wovon ich rede ^^
> Mein Beitrag bezog sich auf Leute, die vorrangig an ihrem Charakter, denn an ihrem Wissen arbeiten sollten ^^ (auch wenn der Erwerb von letzterem ihnen mit Sicherheit auch nicht schaden könnte)



Auch das geht nicht weg. Weiß ich aus Erfahrung.

Ich war auf der Realschule, in der höheren Handelsschule, habe mein Voll-Abi auf einem Berufskolleg mit Fachrichtung Wirtschaftswissenschaften gemacht (ja, das ist ein Unterschied) und habe eine Ausbildung zum Steuerfachangestellten genossen.

Auch noch in der Ausbildung zum Steuerfachangestellten traf ich auf Saufköppe und Lebensverschwender, die ihre Fehlzeiten im Klassenbuch eigenhändig fälschten, nachgeschriebene Klausuren noch in der Klasse verbesserten, wenn der Lehrer draußen war, die ständig fehlten, zwischenruften, störten und die auch nach der Schule schlicht unerträglich waren und mit ihren Smartphones nervten und dumme Sprüche brachten. Und selbst solche Schüler haben den Abschluss geschafft ... unter Bedingungen, die eigentlich jenseits jeglicher Rechtsgrundlage waren.

Wer die 3 schriftlichen Prüfungen 5, 5 und 4- abschließt, in eine mündliche Vorprüfung darf, dann direkt anschließend die mündliche Prüfung ablegen muss, lt. eines Prüfers im 5-Minutenvortrag nur EINE Angabe richtig hatte und auch ansonsten nichtmal 1x1 in der Fragerunde zusammenrechnen konnte und den Abschluss mit den Worten "Sie sollten Gott danken" erhält ... Woah, da läuft mir immer noch n Schauer über den Rücken, das sojemand "draußen" rumläuft, gerade mit der oben genannten Einstellung zur Schule.

Und das soll dann auch noch ein einigermaßen elitärer Abschluss (im Sinne des Anspruchs an das fachliche Wissen) sein...


----------



## Konov (7. Januar 2014)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> [...]



Die Zeiten ändern sich, heute geht auch jeder Affe zur Uni und studiert, was besonderes ist das nicht mehr.

Abi zu haben auch net, mit dem Wisch kann man sich heute den Hintern abwischen


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Januar 2014)

Ja, das stimmt leider.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Januar 2014)

Konov schrieb:


> Abi zu haben auch net, mit dem Wisch kann man sich heute den Hintern abwischen




Ach ja, vor 3 Jahren hatte ich versucht mit nem guten Fachabitur (nur meine 3 in Mathe war blöd <.<) ne Ausbildungsstelle in nem kaufmännischen Betrieb zu finden. Unmöglich. Da wird lieber jeder Abiturient von nem X beliebigen Gymnasium genommen. Und jeder Betrieb, der sagt man guckt nicht auf die Noten... pff 

Abitur ist pflicht heutzutage.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Januar 2014)

moin


----------



## Firun (8. Januar 2014)

moin moin


----------



## Wynn (9. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mWZLa4AnN5k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (9. Januar 2014)

Man, ich möchte echt gerne einen iMac haben. Aber darauf kann man so schlecht zocken. Und ich will in den Urlaub. Argh.


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Man, ich möchte echt gerne einen iMac haben. Aber darauf kann man so schlecht zocken. Und ich will in den Urlaub. Argh.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lass es ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Januar 2014)

Ich verstehe einfach nicht den Reiz an Apple Produkten... der """" STYLE """" alleine kann es ja nicht sein.

Kumpel von mir hat nen iMac, ein Mac Book und natürlich ein iPhone. Bist zwar überall miteinander verbunden, aber für das Geld bekommst du schon ein Auto...


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht den Reiz an Apple Produkten... der """" STYLE """" alleine kann es ja nicht sein.
> 
> Kumpel von mir hat nen iMac, ein Mac Book und natürlich ein iPhone. Bist zwar überall miteinander verbunden, aber für das Geld bekommst du schon ein Auto...



Meine Schwester will auch UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNBEDINGT ein Macbook. 
Es geht nur um den Hype von Appleprodukten, mehr nicht,


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Januar 2014)

"Apple" sagt mir nur das die Person sich irrationales Handeln leisten kann. ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Januar 2014)

heute mag das wohl stimmen. damals habe ich mich fürs iphone entschieden weil es einfach das beste smartphone auf dem markt war. und heute kann ich nicht mehr zurück weil ich sonst alle apps wieder kaufen müsste :-(


----------



## zoizz (10. Januar 2014)

Es ist ein Flehen um Anerkennung: Mit dem Erwerb eines Apple-Gerätes zeigt der Besitzer, dass er sich diese Produkte leisten kann. Vor 20 jahren gab es das Phänomen mit den ersten Handys. Brauchte auch niemand, und diejenigen, welche eines hatten, benötigten es auch nicht wirklich, konnten es sich aber leisten ^^

Apple hat hervorragend mit dem sogenannten Snob-Effekt gespielt: Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis ist nicht rational zu begründen, also machen wir unser Produkt (bzw den Käufer) zu etwas besonderem.



Hat schon jemand Wolf of Wallstreet gesehen?


----------



## Wynn (10. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht den Reiz an Apple Produkten... der """" STYLE """" alleine kann es ja nicht sein.
> 
> Kumpel von mir hat nen iMac, ein Mac Book und natürlich ein iPhone. Bist zwar überall miteinander verbunden, aber für das Geld bekommst du schon ein Auto...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zR-boSzcnkQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (10. Januar 2014)

zoizz schrieb:


> Es ist ein Flehen um Anerkennung



Nö, stimmt so nicht. Ich persönlich habe im Freundeskreis nur Android-User und werde ständig verarscht, weil ich Apple-Produkte nutze. Insofern geht es mir persönlich nicht darum, Anerkennung zu erlangen. 

Ich finde den Look der Produkte einfach gut und mag es, durch die iCloud ständig alle Geräte miteinander vernetzen zu können.


----------



## Jhall (10. Januar 2014)

Die Qualität ist ja auch super und vom Design kommt da auch kaum einer mit. Ich hatte 2 Jahre lang ein iPhone 4 und das war von der Verarbeitung her echt großartig. Allerdings empfand ich die Updatekultur von Apple und iTunes als mein absolutes Nemesis - dazu habe ich leichte Abneigungen gegen Systeme die sich nicht von mit konfigurieren lassen.
Hab nun ein Huawei P6 Ascend (wunderschönes Teil) und bin heilfroh diese Software wieder los zu sein.
Meine Ex hatte auch einen Mac (aber eine Desktop-Version) - bis heute verstehe ich nicht wieso.. sie hat für das Teil knapp 1600&#8364; gelöhnt (mein selbsterstelltes PC-Setup für 700&#8364; ist ihm in allen belängen überlegen) und sie ist durchaus jemand der gern mal das ein oder andere Spiel gespielt hat. Naja, selbst Schuld.

Dafür stehe ich total auf Windows 8, mögen die meisten halt auch nicht.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Nö, stimmt so nicht. Ich persönlich habe im Freundeskreis nur Android-User und werde ständig verarscht, weil ich Apple-Produkte nutze. Insofern geht es mir persönlich nicht darum, Anerkennung zu erlangen.



So teuer ist der Spass ja auch nicht, ob das Ding jetzt 500 oder 800 kostet ist ja eigentlich auch egal.
Beschwert euch doch mal bitte über Vertu, die kosten 100049128590 Euro und können gar nichts.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2014)

Dr. schrieb:


> So teuer ist der Spass ja auch nicht, ob das Ding jetzt 500 oder 800 kostet ist ja eigentlich auch egal.



Ansichtssache.


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mein Iphone 4 vor 3 jahren für 340chf mit 2 jahres abo gekauft (habe 8 wochen darauf gewartet).
vor 2 jahren habe ich es auf ebay für 340chf verkauft.
ich habe also nur die abogebühren bezahlt. ich bin überzeugt, dass es bei meinem jetztigen iphone 5 nicht anderst sein wird.

Mein Bruder hat schon 2 macbooks bei ebay gekauft und nach nicht einmal einem halben jahr wieder verkauft. bei beiden hat er gewinn gemacht.

was die Preiserhaltung der marke angeht, gibt es nichts zu merkern.

und was die updates angeht...du wirst nicht gezwungen diese updates zu installieren.


----------



## Jhall (10. Januar 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> und was die updates angeht...du wirst nicht gezwungen diese updates zu installieren.



Ist richtig, aber leider wurden mir dann auch einige Apps verwehrt weil diese nurnoch unter dem aktuellen Update liefen. iTunes war aber von Anfang an das größere Übel.


----------



## Legendary (10. Januar 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> und heute kann ich nicht mehr zurück weil ich sonst alle apps wieder kaufen müsste :-(



Der war gut!!!!!!


----------



## schneemaus (10. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WSaPbVjcrp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*gute Laune verbreit*


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mi6j48HOLBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Januar 2014)

Noch mehr gute Laune!






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F4X0Rp4e0iM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=youKjmQlaOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Januar 2014)

Die beiden Lieder, die du gepostet hast, hab ich eben übrigens schon in meine Gute-Laune-Playlist aufgenommen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hziG9Nr6KHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Januar 2014)

Bekomme ich auch immer gute Laune von


----------



## schneemaus (10. Januar 2014)

Ich sammle gern noch mehr Ideen ^_^ Besser, als sich, wenn's einem eh schon mies geht, auch noch mit Depri-Mucke weiter runter zu ziehen - was ich übrigens sehr gut drauf habe. Deswegen ganz wichtig: Gute-Laune-Musik!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Januar 2014)

Der American Pie Song sorgt auch immer für gute Stimmung bei mir, such ich dir gleich raus 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yXqRiXMru0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Januar 2014)

Hm, das is jetz nich so meins ^^


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bVvRLwmm2Tg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der ewige klassiker:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EmCA7EwE3rY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



da muss man doch gudee laune bekommen


----------



## schneemaus (10. Januar 2014)

Wieso war mir nur klar, dass sowas von dir kommt?


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wieso war mir nur klar, dass sowas von dir kommt?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gnihihihi


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Januar 2014)

Du machst hier die ganze schöne Partystimmung kaputt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2014)

Partystimmung?




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kfVsfOSbJY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und jetzt alle...


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> .






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Partystimmung?



Mag ich sehr 
Ich würde sagen, wir beide gehen zu Smallville Records, und kaufen ein paar Partyplatten.

Mir tut das Mädel irgendwie sehr leid, den ganzen Hass hat sie doch garnicht verdient, sie ist bestimmt total nett.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2014)

awwww yiiiiis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> awwww yiiiiis






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (10. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Partystimmung?
> 
> 
> und jetzt alle...



Kill it! Kill it with Fire!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2014)

Man will es mit Feuer töten, aber im inneren, wenn man in sich horcht, bekommt man doch gute Laune


----------



## Aun (10. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Man will es mit Feuer töten, aber im inneren, wenn man in sich horcht, bekommt man doch gute Laune






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du nimmst doch schon wieder harte drogen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich lach mich grad schlapp bei der GIF


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2014)

Oh God dat Ohrwurm...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TWLM7o_EXt0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## schneemaus (11. Januar 2014)

Na ihr Luschen?


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Na ihr Luschen?



morgen chef


----------



## Alux (11. Januar 2014)

Morgen leute, son 14 Stunden Schläfchen hat doch was.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Januar 2014)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xZY43QSx3Fk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU warum April


----------



## ZAM (13. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUU warum April



Und dann ist es wieder zu schnell vorbei.


----------



## Jhall (13. Januar 2014)

..ja klar, die armen Game of Thrones Fans.. schon mal Sherlock probiert?


----------



## Ogil (13. Januar 2014)

Joa. Gestern lief ja schon wieder Teil 3 der diesjaehrigen "Staffel"...


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meh


----------



## Wynn (14. Januar 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Was sollen die Leute sagen die die bücher lesen die haben auf das letzte Buch 6 jahre gewartet ^^

Defiance 2, Vampire Diaries 5, True Blood Staffelfinale und paar andere Serien kommen ja noch


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Januar 2014)

Panamakanal


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Januar 2014)

Ich übe mich derzeit in der kunst des photoshop.
ist schon wahnsinn was man damit alles machen kann und vorallem wie schnell das doch geht.

Was auch noch super wäre wenn man es beherrscht wäre Cinema 4D.


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann noch die kippe nach dem essen..... oh shit


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2014)

whoop whoop


----------



## Magogan (15. Januar 2014)

Ihr schreibt echt so gut wie nichts hier


----------



## Legendary (15. Januar 2014)

Weil du da bist.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Januar 2014)

ich mag das Starbomb Album ^^


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 genius 

meh der kaffe is alle... und der arsch, der sich die letzte tasse geholt hat kocht nichtmal neuen


----------



## Jhall (16. Januar 2014)

Hej, kennt jemand einen guten Feed-reader? Ich brauche einen speziell für Podcasts, ich höre die Dinger vorallem auf dem PC, von daher wäre es schön wenn der die auch direkt abspielen kann. (iTunes ist raus).


----------



## Deanne (16. Januar 2014)

Ich weiß nicht, was ich heute kochen soll. Und ich lasse mich nicht wieder tättowieren, mir fällt gleich der Arm ab.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2014)

Bin auch zur Zeit auf ner Motivsuche für mein 2tes Tattoo, diesmal was richtiges und kein Schriftzug


----------



## Jhall (16. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was ich heute kochen soll. Und ich lasse mich nicht wieder tättowieren, mir fällt gleich der Arm ab.



Chili mit Bulgur.



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bin auch zur Zeit auf ner Motivsuche für mein 2tes Tattoo, diesmal was richtiges und kein Schriftzug



Ich sammel so alles was ich irgendwie cool fand hier: pewpewpewpewpew.tumblr.com ..den link mit [ url ] [ /url ] einfügen geht natürlich nicht -.-

Habe gerade überlegt mir Schuhe zu bestellen weil ich beim aufräumen darauf gekommen bin das mein Kamerazeugs wunderbar in einen Schuhkarton passen würde.
..und ich habe immernoch kein Podcast RSS-Tool.


----------



## Deanne (16. Januar 2014)

Jhall schrieb:


> Chili mit Bulgur.



Sowas hatte ich neulich schon, allerdings mit Quinoa. Ich denke, ich mache irgendwas mit Nudeln.


----------



## Jhall (16. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sowas hatte ich neulich schon, allerdings mit Quinoa. Ich denke, ich mache irgendwas mit Nudeln.



Bist du Vegetarier oder Veganer? Falls ersteres: Spinat-Tortellini mit Käsesoße, falls zweiteres: Spinat-Tortellini mit ???. Vegan ist nicht meine Welt. 

Der Onlineshop von Sidestep geht nicht, also wohl doch keine Schuhe.


----------



## Deanne (16. Januar 2014)

Jhall schrieb:


> Bist du Vegetarier oder Veganer? Falls ersteres: Spinat-Tortellini mit Käsesoße, falls zweiteres: Spinat-Tortellini mit ???. Vegan ist nicht meine Welt.
> 
> Der Onlineshop von Sidestep geht nicht, also wohl doch keine Schuhe.



Veganer. Ich mache mir jetzt Penne mit einer Sauce aus Cashewcreme, Kräutersenf und Sojasahne, schmeckt ziemlich geil.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Januar 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zRfd_66ypl0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wow, bin grad mindfucked. Wie sympathisch  Auch sein Essay ist wirklich zu empfehlen. Schade, dass er nach GoT aufhört.


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2014)

* Entfernt *

oh yeah, da bin ich sofort dabei 


achja guten hunger zum frühstück



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2014)

Ob sich jemand anguckt, wie ich über 4 Stunden lang in Super Mario 3D World in der letzten Welt faile?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (19. Januar 2014)

Auf jeden Fall!

Aber nur damit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MDtSf9pseOw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (19. Januar 2014)

Alleine die Tatsache, dass das Video fast 4,5 Stunden lang ist, zeigt, was ich von der letzten Welt von Super Mario 3D World halte: Sie ist einfach viel zu schwer...


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Januar 2014)

Ich würde eher sagen, dass du ein Kacknoob bist. :>


----------



## Legendary (19. Januar 2014)

+1


----------



## Magogan (21. Januar 2014)

Hmm, ich habe nur ein einziges Spiel bei ebay gekauft und infolgedessen 6 E-Mails diesen Kauf betreffend bekommen Oo


----------



## Legendary (21. Januar 2014)

So what? Nobody cares bout you.


----------



## Alux (21. Januar 2014)

Yo what's up buffies


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2014)

Ich hab richtig hart gute Laune und bin regelrecht euphorisch!


----------



## Alux (21. Januar 2014)

Gib was ab


----------



## Legendary (21. Januar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hab richtig hart gute Laune und bin regelrecht euphorisch!



I´ve just had sex?


----------



## Deanne (21. Januar 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> I´ve just had sex?



Wie kommst du denn darauf?? 

Den Song habe ich gerade übrigens tatsächlich gehört. oO


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2014)

shoutbox tot


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oh noez wynn hat seinen lebenssinn verloren


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2014)

nope


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2014)

[quote name='Wynn' date='22 January 2014 - 13:56' timestamp='1390395400' post='3400048']
nope
[/quote]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erzähl nich


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Januar 2014)

[quote name='Magogan' date='25 January 2014 - 00:52' timestamp='1390607551' post='3400210']
Die besten Abnehm-Tipps mit Magogan: Einfach mal irgendetwas programmieren. So habe ich ca. 1,5 kg in 2 Tagen abgenommen und dabei sogar noch etwas erschaffen 

Okay, ich war einfach nur so sehr darin vertieft, dass ich mich selten dazu durchringen konnte, aufzustehen und etwas zum Essen zu holen Oo
[/quote]

Sorry, aber wenn du dein Gebastel an dieser komischen Seite damit meinst, dann grenzt das schon an Dreistigkeit, was du von dir gibst.


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2014)

[quote name='Schrottinator' date='25 January 2014 - 09:23' timestamp='1390638188' post='3400213']
Sorry, aber wenn du dein Gebastel an dieser komischen Seite damit meinst, dann grenzt das schon an Dreistigkeit, was du von dir gibst.
[/quote]
Wieso Dreistigkeit? Ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass die Seite gut sei  Welche komische Seite meinst du eigentlich?

Und programmiert habe ich ja auch ziemlich viel, unter anderem die Zugriffe auf die YouTube-API und deren Verarbeitung, was gar nicht so leicht war. Unter anderem sollte jetzt sichergestellt sein, dass nur eigene Videos und Playlists von Nutzern eingebunden werden kÃ¶nnen.


----------



## Legendary (25. Januar 2014)

Ohne dich wars hier wirklich schöner. <3


----------



## Aun (25. Januar 2014)

[quote name='Legendary' date='25 January 2014 - 14:02' timestamp='1390654926' post='3400236']
Ohne dich wars hier wirklich schöner. <3
[/quote]




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du bist gemein ^^


----------



## H2OTest (25. Januar 2014)

Quad und schlitten ist ne geile Kombo


----------



## Magogan (25. Januar 2014)

[quote name='H2OTest' date='25 Januar 2014 - 18:36' timestamp='1390671400' post='3400243']
Quad und schlitten ist ne geile Kombo 
[/quote]
FÃ¼r wen? FÃ¼r den auf dem Quad oder den auf dem Schlitten? 

Ach ja, Patches bei Herr der Ringe Online sind eine Katastrophe... Die werden mit maximal 2 MBit/s heruntergeladen Oo Da zahlt man 40 Euro im Monat fÃ¼r 128 MBit/s Download, um beim Herunterladen von Spielen nicht ewig warten zu mÃ¼ssen, und dann muss man trotzdem ewig warten... Lohnt sich voll  LOTRO ist allerdings auch im Moment das Spiel, was sich von den bei mir installierten Spielen am langsamsten herunterladen lÃ¤sst, trotzdem kostet mich das wertvolle Lebenszeit, die ich viel sinnvoller mit Herumsitzen und Nichtstun verbringen kÃ¶nnte, statt herumzusitzen und einen Fortschrittsbalken anzustarren


----------



## DreMa (26. Januar 2014)

Da gääähne ich dann auch mal ne Runde =P


----------



## Magogan (27. Januar 2014)

Yeah, YouTube, echt toll. Mein Video von New Super Mario Bros. Wii enthält visuellen Content von vlogbrothers! Tja, was hat sich Nintendo nur dabei gedacht, ein Spiel zu veröffentlichen, das visuellen Content von vlogbrothers enthält? Da sollte mal jemand Anklage wegen Urheberrechtsverletzungen gegen Nintendo einlegen! Also wirklich, das ist doch allgemein bekannt, dass der richtige Ansprechpartner für Urheberrechtsfragen bezüglich Mario-Spielen vlogbrothers ist. Wer kennt sie nicht, die milliardenschwere Firma vlogbrothers?


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Januar 2014)

Ich und du und Winnetou sitzen hier beim Barbecue.


----------



## Deanne (27. Januar 2014)

Kennt sich einer mit Verbindungsproblemen aus? 

Ich habe seit einigen Tagen immer wieder kurze Verbindungsabbrüche. Heißt: der Browser steht still, in Online-Games werde ich ausgeloggt. Nie länger als 10 Sekunden, aber das reicht schon. Unendlich nervig.


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2014)

nee leider nicht. mir gehts mit 1&1 seit freitag aber genauso. alle 5 minuten dc, aber dafür auch für längere zeit aka minuten-stunden


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2014)

Na wer von euch spielt Angry Birds auf Facebook/smartphone ? ^^

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/jan/27/nsa-gchq-smartphone-app-angry-birds-personal-data


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2014)

Gönnt man sich ja mal so nebenbei 

http://www.amazon.co..._pr_product_top

Lest euch die Kommentare drunter durch


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2014)

Du hast George Takai abonniert!!11elf 

Favorit:


> [font="Arial, sans-serif"]I was going to fund my daughters wedding in Hawaii, but I figured this Samsung TV would last much longer.


[/font]


----------



## ZAM (28. Januar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> [..] was gar nicht so leicht war [..]


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2014)

Doppelpost! Das melde ich den Mods!


----------



## Firun (28. Januar 2014)

Wasn hier schon wieder los?!?  Wer macht Doppelposts??


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2014)

vieleicht hat jemand auch nur den posting zwischen den 2 zam postings editiert ^^


----------



## schneemaus (30. Januar 2014)

*gähn*


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2014)

morgen schneemaus - was macht das rollerderby ? winterpause ? biste noch heile oder gabs schon den grossen unfall bei dir während nem turnier ?


----------



## Davatar (31. Januar 2014)

Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!

Ich meld mich mal aus der Ferne, war ja schon lange nicht mehr hier. Die doofen Kunden-Policies blockieren leider das Buffed-Forum 
Was treibt Ihr so?

Ahja, frohe Weihnachten und happy new Year!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Februar 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!
> 
> Ich meld mich mal aus der Ferne, war ja schon lange nicht mehr hier. Die doofen Kunden-Policies blockieren leider das Buffed-Forum
> Was treibt Ihr so?
> ...



Gib es doch zu... das war noch das Alkoholkoma von Weihnachten und nicht irgendwelche "Blockierungen"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2014)

Ne Frage, kann mir jemand gute Smartphone Kopfhörer empfehlen ? Hab meine fürs HTC One verloren, die waren sowieso nicht so pralle. Marke ist eigentlich egal...


----------



## Aun (3. Februar 2014)

beats by dre

*sarkasmus beabsichtigt*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Februar 2014)

Für das Geld kann ich mir gleich ein neues Handy kaufen


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2014)

Löst aber das Problem nicht.


----------



## Legendary (3. Februar 2014)

http://www.amazon.de/Teufel-Aureol-REAL-Kopfhörer/dp/B00AFA9WX6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1391452589&sr=8-1&keywords=Teufel+Kopfhörer
Den hab ich, TOP Klang!

Ansonsten soll der ganz gut sein:
http://www.amazon.de/Noontec-Zoro-Professional-On-Ear-Kopfhörer/dp/B007IZUTX8/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1391452589&sr=8-7&keywords=Teufel+Kopfhörer


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2014)

Wintermute !!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




http://hiddenremote.com/2014/01/31/details-syfy-sharknado-2-second-one-air-date


----------



## schneemaus (5. Februar 2014)

Gestern erstmal angefangen zu flennen, als ich das "zugelassen" auf meinem Brief gelesen hab. War lustig, wie die Leute geguckt haben


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Februar 2014)

*kicher*


----------



## Ogil (5. Februar 2014)

Na dann alles Gute fuers Studium. Wann geht es los?


----------



## Deanne (5. Februar 2014)

Ich hab bei den Zulassungen bisher immer Glück gehabt. Habe mich mit einem guten 2er-NC durchgehend auf Fächer mit 1,6 und höher beworben und wurde immer ohne Wartesemester zugelassen. Und das an einer Uni, die hier in der Gegend recht gefragt ist.


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2014)

glückwünsch schneemaus


----------



## schneemaus (5. Februar 2014)

Danke danke. Zum Sommersemester, also im April, geht's endlich los.


----------



## Deanne (6. Februar 2014)

Oh Gott, auf dem Konzert gestern wurde ich von den anwesenden Kiddies gesiezt. Ich fühle mich alt.


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Februar 2014)

auf was für konzerte gehst du den wo es kiddies hat?

Was ist der ultimative beweis dafür, dass man alt wird?
auf internetseiten bei dem man sein geburtsdatum angeben muss, musst du beim jahreszähler runterscrollen.
Willkommen im club!


----------



## Deanne (6. Februar 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> auf was für konzerte gehst du den wo es kiddies hat?



A Day To Remember.

Ich war eigentlich wegen der Vorband da und habe kaum jemanden gesehen, der älter als 16, 17 aussah.


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2014)

arme deanne - naja wird beim nächsten konzert vieleicht wieder anders


----------



## Deanne (6. Februar 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> arme deanne - naja wird beim nächsten konzert vieleicht wieder anders



Ist aber wirklich so. Je härter die Musik, umso älter ist das Publikum. Und normalerweise begegne ich nur Leuten meiner Altersklasse, aber gestern waren ja sogar Eltern dabei.

Edit: Die WoW-Server sind offline. 

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8SWMAQYQf0[/youtube]


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. Februar 2014)

Woher kommt eigentlich diese neue Facebookseuche "social beer challenge"?

Wer denkt sich so einen Mist aus? -.-


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Februar 2014)

Diese kleinen Kinder, die zur Zeit bei Facebook ihr Bier ex'en obwohl sie es noch garnicht dürfen...

...


----------



## Legendary (7. Februar 2014)

Ursprung: Australien
Beliebte Region: Bayern
Regionen die leider auch betroffen sind: Saubreißanien 

Wurde leider selbst noch nicht nominiert. Ich würd die Hoibe aber auch exen. Fällt einem hier auch nicht schwer, das Bier ist ja gut. Nicht so wie die Pisse aus dem Rest Deutschlands. 

BTW: Ich finds immer wieder herrlich wieviele europäische und weltweite Auszeichnungen bayerische Biere (teilweise auch hier aus meiner Region) bekommen.


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2014)

man sollte die toten, die dadurch schon entstanden sind, nicht vergessen. und ne flasche bier schaffe ich in 3 schluck unter 5sek


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Februar 2014)

Ich verstehe den Reiz oder auch den Sinn darin nicht. Ist wohl wirklich was für die "Jungend" 

Und meine Facebook Wall ist jetzt natürlich voll von den Videos.


----------



## H2OTest (8. Februar 2014)

ich weiß wen ich nomieniere xD


----------



## Alux (8. Februar 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich weiß wen ich nomieniere xD



VADE RETRO UNREINER GEIST!!


----------



## Legendary (8. Februar 2014)

Ein dickes Glied hat Vorteile.


----------



## Aun (8. Februar 2014)

Penis


----------



## Magogan (8. Februar 2014)

Hihi, er hat Penis gesagt!


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ein dickes Glied hat Vorteile.



meinste nicht eher die länge ?

bei der dicke wirds doch problematisch in der unterhose ^^


----------



## Aun (8. Februar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oh man


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2014)

Rang Dang Diddlela Dang A Dang Baby


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Februar 2014)

zu diesen ganzen internet trends.
-> ich bin von idioten umgeben.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2014)

Auf Facebook unterwegs?


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> zu diesen ganzen internet trends.
> -> ich bin von idioten umgeben.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (11. Februar 2014)

Ich hasse den LFR in WoW. Die Leute kriegen jedes mal meine gute Laune kaputt.


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich hasse den LFR in WoW. Die Leute kriegen jedes mal meine gute Laune kaputt.



um die uhrzeit geht man ja auch nicht in den lfr.......
da sind die ganzen kinder noch wach und gerade mit ihren hausaufgaben fertig

*sarkasmusoff*


----------



## Aun (15. Februar 2014)

um es mal aus dem ot zu entfernen

ich hab mich grad bepisst vor lachen. das war der lächerlichste post ever. merkt man eigtl, wann man sich selbst ins lächerliche treibt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> um es mal aus dem ot zu entfernen
> 
> 
> ich hab mich grad bepisst vor lachen. das war der lächerlichste post ever. merkt man eigtl, wann man sich selbst ins lächerliche treibt?
> ...


Ja, der Typ macht sich echt total lächerlich... Oh, warte... Hey! Na warte du! Ich werde dir zeigen, was es heißt, einen Piraten zu beledigen! Du kämpfst wie ein dummer Bauer!


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Februar 2014)

Darf man sich bei deinem Kanal auch mal ein Spiel wünschen? Und kann es sein, dass du mich noch in der Kontaktliste hast?


----------



## seanbuddha (16. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich ziehe nicht über die Kopfhörer her, ich habe nur gesagt, dass ich nicht glaube, dass man damit den Unterschied zwischen 320 kbit/s mp3 und verlustfreiem Audio hört. Das heißt ja nicht, dass die schlecht sind. Es ist ja schon schwer genug, den Unterschied mit einem guten Soundsystem zu hören. Zumindest geht mir das mit Dolby Digital vs. DTS HD/DD TrueHD so. Wenn man weiß, worauf man achten muss, ist das vielleicht leichter. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass bei HD-Tonspuren die Laustärkeunterschiede größer sind und man mehr Feinheiten im Ton erkennt. Sicher bin ich mir aber nicht.




Erkennt man, ich habs ausgetestet.

Zudem ist für mich eher "audiophilen" sowas mehr wert als tausende von Euro in 371 Abonennten zu stecken die man in mehr als 1 Jahr gemacht hat.


----------



## Doofkatze (18. Februar 2014)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/02/sowjetunion-grundet-sich-neu-um.html



Sowjetunion gründet sich neu, um Medaillenspiegel in Sotschi anzuführen



Sotschi (dpo) - Paukenschlag bei den Olympischen Winterspielen in Sotschi! Die Staatsoberhäupter Russlands, der Ukraine, Weißrusslands und weiterer Länder kündigten heute an, vorübergehend alle Differenzen beiseite zu legen und die _Union der Sozialistischen Sowjetrepubliken_ (UdSSR) zu erneuern. Der neu geschmiedete Bund soll diesmal jedoch nicht knapp 70 Jahre  Bestand haben, sondern nur bis einschließlich 23. Februar 2014, dem Tag der  Schlussfeier der Olympischen Winterspiele. 


Deutschland trifft die Neugründung der Sowjetunion indes besonders  hart.  Zum einen verliert die Bundesrepublik (z.Zt. 8x Gold, 3x Silber, 4x Bronze) den ersten Platz im   Medaillenspiegel an die UdSSR (z.Zt. 10x Gold, 9x Silber, 11x Bronze),   zum anderen scheinen sich zahlreiche ostdeutsche Sportler plötzlich   nicht mehr richtig zu bemühen. 
"Ich bin stolz darauf, dass ich meinen Teil zum Erfolg meines  geliebten sowjetischen Vaterlandes beitragen konnte", erklärt  Skeleton-Fahrer und Silbermedaillengewinner Martins Dukurs aus Riga.
Angesichts des Erfolges der sowjetischen Athleten vor heimischem Publikum zeigte sich auch Wladimir Putin stolz: "Ich will nicht sagen, dass das hier ein Kampf der Systeme ist, aber wir  werden den Westen zerschmettern", so der Oberste Sowjet der UdSSR.
Gefragt, ob sich die Sowjetunion wirklich so schnell wieder auflösen werde wie angekündigt, antwortete Putin bedeutungsschwanger: "Mal sehen..."


----------



## H2OTest (19. Februar 2014)

WIll nicht H2O hat aua ....


----------



## Aun (22. Februar 2014)

bloody macht wieder buffed kaputt!


----------



## schneemaus (22. Februar 2014)

*gähn* Unproduktivster Tag ever. Ich hab's grade mal geschafft, meine Haare nachzufärben und zum Rewe zu latschen - letzteres aber auch nur, weil ich sonst morgen halt nix zu essen hätte, ne.


----------



## Aun (6. März 2014)

manmanman hier schimmelt es ja schon ^^


----------



## Magogan (6. März 2014)

Also ich bin da, aber ich weiß nicht, was ich schreiben soll


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2014)

Seit 3 Tagen kein Post mehr? WAS IST NUR AUS EUCH GEWORDEN ;_;


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. März 2014)

Reflox schrieb:


> Seit 3 Tagen kein Post mehr? WAS IST NUR AUS EUCH GEWORDEN ;_;



Ey, wir haben Leben du kackboon!


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2014)

Selor schrieb:


> Ey, wir haben Leben du kackboon!


Ja, eines, das geopfert wird, um den Zuschauern zu zeigen, wie gefährlich eine Bedrohung ist... #RedShirt #StarTrek


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2014)

Selor schrieb:


> Ey, wir haben Leben du kackboon!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab grade WoW reaktiviert. Abgesehen davon, dass man mich in abwesenheit aus der Gilde geworfen hat, dass ich mit kaputter Rüstung den Friedhof campierte und irgendwie eine Elterliche Sperrung für den Shop eingstellt ist (what ze fuck man), kann man sagen dass es ein ganz guter Start ist. Nicht.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. März 2014)

Ahoi! 




Reflox schrieb:


> Hab grade WoW reaktiviert. Abgesehen davon, dass man mich in abwesenheit aus der Gilde geworfen hat, dass ich mit kaputter Rüstung den Friedhof campierte und irgendwie eine Elterliche Sperrung für den Shop eingstellt ist (what ze fuck man), kann man sagen dass es ein ganz guter Start ist. Nicht.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sad day!


----------



## Aun (10. März 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> sad day!



ich zuerst so:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




aber dann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 karma is a bitch ^^ wer weiß was du im zustand geistiger umnachtung zuletzt getan hast

zum trost ein sexy butter toast:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. März 2014)

Aun, da bist du ja endlich  Mein Kommentar in dem Mädchenforum wurde gelöscht und ich habe eine Ermahnung bekommen


----------



## Aun (10. März 2014)

immer diese emanzen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. März 2014)

Mädchenforum, ist mir da was entgangen ? Wo ist das Männerforum ?


----------



## Reflox (10. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> karma is a bitch ^^ wer weiß was du im zustand geistiger umnachtung zuletzt getan hast



Gar nichts. Ich bin immer ganz lieb :c
... abgesehen von buffed und Facebook.


----------



## schneemaus (11. März 2014)

Spring!green schrieb:


> Aun, da bist du ja endlich  Mein Kommentar in dem Mädchenforum wurde gelöscht und ich habe eine Ermahnung bekommen



Wat fürn Mädchenforum?


----------



## Patiekrice (11. März 2014)

Ahoi, 

ach ich bin nebenbei noch in einem "Mädchenforum" angemeldet .. ich glaube nicht dass ich den Link hier öffentlich teilen darf ... oder sollte.  Da gehts halt um Perioden und Schwangerschaft und Mode und so einen Shit ... ich bediene dort den schmalen Grat zwischen Troll und casual User.


----------



## H2OTest (11. März 2014)

gnah, ich sitze in der schule und langweile mich am meinem gwburstag


----------



## Aun (11. März 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Wat fürn Mädchenforum?



sei nich so neugierig  
is ein trollinsider. ich versorge spring da nur mit gifs, fürs trollen


----------



## schneemaus (11. März 2014)

Aber aber aber aber.. Ich BIN ein Mädchen! Also bin ich 1. chronisch neugierig und habe 2. auch ein Recht darauf, sowas zu erfahren


----------



## Aun (17. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ihr käsefressenden kaüitulationsaffen!


----------



## Magogan (19. März 2014)

Pech im Spiel, Glück in der Liebe. Wenn es danach geht, müsste ich schon eine Freundin haben, denn ich habe schon seit sehr vielen Monaten nicht im Lotto gewonnen... Vielleicht gewinne ich ja irgendwann einen größeren Betrag, aber ich glaube nicht daran.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. März 2014)

Grade gelesen das ADHS und Hypersensitivität im Zusammenhang stehen. Stimmt mich nachdenklich.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2014)

So, ich hab mich nun dazu entschlossen, dass ich bereit dafür bin einen Dialog mit Sozialinkompatibel aufzunehmen. Falls Sozialinkompatibel dem nicht nachgehen möchte, so darf jemand seinen Platz einnehmen, falls es jemanden gibt, dem der Sin ndanach ist. Für alle anderen Fälle gilt: Wynn stinkt. Den Grund überleg ich mir später.


----------



## Aun (22. März 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Wynn stinkt. Den Grund überleg ich mir später.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dude, that´s so deep


----------



## Alux (22. März 2014)

Habt euch mal lieb, reicht euch die Hände und tanzt im Kreis. Außer Mago. Der kriegt von keinem die Hand.

Ich seh schon wie mir ZAM eins mitn Hammer drüberzieht


----------



## Legendary (22. März 2014)

Made my day.


----------



## Alux (22. März 2014)

Immer wieder gerne, muss mich ja durch Kreativität ablenken


----------



## Olliruh (22. März 2014)




----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2014)

Na, was geht ab Legendary? Hab schon lange keine Zeile Dialog mit idr ausgetauscht. Noch alles fit oder hast du schon Anschläge auf Youtube geplant?


----------



## Legendary (22. März 2014)

Schwarzer Edding auf deiner Stirn schon mal nicht. 

Alles fit im Schritt soweit, bin frisch gewaschen. Auf Youtube schau ich eigentlich nur Kanäle die mich wirklich interessieren wie Kegy oder Gamestar, die wissen wenigstens wie man interessante Videos macht. 

Und bei dir so?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2014)

Abschlussarbeit, ich seh dank Wolle um die Fresse rum asu wie ein Hobo undwarte seit einer Stunde darauf, dass ich endlich einpacken kann. Ich denke, dass es kaum einen anderen Info gab, der während er an der Thesis hockt, so viel Zeit für Youtubevideos und Twitch hatte. 

Falls hier einer in absehbarer Zukunft sich für ne Thesis entscheiden muss: Nehmt nichts, bei dem man Zeitmessungen durchführen muss...

So! Und jetzt ein wichtigeres Thema: An meinen Händen klebt das Blut unzähliger Strichmännchen! 

Edit: Letzte Messung durch - Der Knopfdruck hat dafür gesorgt, dass ich 55 Minuten und 7 Sekunden warten musste. So, ich fahr jetzt Heim, schau mir den GoT Pr0n an und Morgen heißt es wieder auf ins "Labor" und dann kommen die nächsten Messungen.


----------



## Aun (22. März 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Auf Youtube schau ich eigentlich nur Kanäle die mich wirklich interessieren, wie der von Mago, der weiß wenigstens wie man interessante Videos macht.



fixed

hab ich eigtl schonmal erzählt, das ich einen kampf gegen wolverine verloren habe?


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2014)

nein - gegen welchen wolverine ? gibt ja x versionen von wolverine bei marvel


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> fixed



Du weißt, dass auch in diesem Forum es zum Ban kommen kann?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2014)

Um Schrottis Beiträge zu verstehen muss man manchmal vorher was geraucht haben, ist so mein Eindruck.


----------



## Legendary (22. März 2014)

Was macht man genau bei Zeitmessungen? Stellt euch doch einfach ne Atomuhr hin...dann braucht man nix messen.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Um Schrottis Beiträge zu verstehen muss man manchmal vorher was geraucht haben, ist so mein Eindruck.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. März 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen! Und wieder mal ein Tag an dem der Kommunismus keine Chance hat gegen Persil!


----------



## Alux (23. März 2014)

Juten Morgen! Der Kommunismus wird schon noch durchbrechen, warts ab.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. März 2014)

Ja was ist denn hier los? Finger ausm Arsch, Hände waschen und dann mal hier ein bisschen was posten.


----------



## Magogan (23. März 2014)

Ich schreibe inzwischen per Sprachsteuerung. Das ist viel praktischer und geht schneller. Außerdem hat man die Hände frei, um nebenbei... ihr wisst schon  Computer, den letzten Satz löschen. Also ich kann euch die Sprachsteuerung nur empfehlen.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. März 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich schreibe inzwischen per Sprachsteuerung. Das ist viel praktischer und geht schneller. Außerdem hat man die Hände frei, um nebenbei... ihr wisst schon  Computer, den letzten Satz löschen. Also ich kann euch die Sprachsteuerung nur empfehlen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. März 2014)

Mago, falls du mal hier vorbei kommst: Welche Karte verwendet du für's Rendern?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wasn? ^^


----------



## Aun (24. März 2014)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> wasn? ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 böser junge du


----------



## schneemaus (24. März 2014)

Oooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuh!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Katzen im Kino.


----------



## schneemaus (24. März 2014)

Oh Gott. Ich hab für ne Freundin was auf Band angenommen und aus Interesse und weil ich hören wollte ob's gut aufgenommen wurde hab ich's nochmal angehört. AAAAAH!!! Die eigene Stimme klingt immer so abartig schlimm.


----------



## Saji (24. März 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> böser junge du






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sup! Was geht bei euch?


----------



## Ogil (24. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wake me up before you gogo...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. März 2014)

Schneemaus, tröste dich. Meine Stimme ist auch schlimm.


----------



## Aun (24. März 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> AAAAAH!!! Die eigene Stimme klingt immer so abartig schlimm.






BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Schneemaus, tröste dich. Meine Stimme ist auch schlimm.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum glück hab ich ne stimme wie schmiergelpapier


----------



## schneemaus (24. März 2014)

Ich glaube, objektiv gesehen ist meine Stimme sogar ziemlich angenehm. Es ist halt grundsätzlich unangenehm, wenn man sich selbst reden hört.


----------



## Aun (24. März 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich glaube, objektiv gesehen ist meine Stimme sogar ziemlich angenehm.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt haste sogar schon smaug aufmerksam gemacht


----------



## schneemaus (26. März 2014)

Argh. Da hab ich endlich meine Motivation wieder gefunden und Riot bringt den  Teamersteller wieder ins Spiel. Tschüss, Tag, ich hätte gern mehr mit dir angefangen, aber jetz is gleich Besuch da xD


----------



## Alux (27. März 2014)

Wat jet Leute?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. März 2014)

Oh boy





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4YMD6xELI_k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## H2OTest (31. März 2014)

lal shika das geht einfach wirklich !


----------



## Aun (2. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Oh boy






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scheiße mir brennt die gusche.... voll mit dem senfdressing übertrieben


----------



## Grushdak (2. April 2014)

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Ainuya (3. April 2014)

Der frühe Vogel kann mich mal. ^^
Wenn ich kann, dann schlafe ich aus.


----------



## H2OTest (4. April 2014)

Das geht raus an alle meine Hoodboyz





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GSLsjirBM64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2014)

Money Boy tut hart am swaggen sein tun.

So ein Spasti. <3


----------



## H2OTest (4. April 2014)

Legendary? bauste eig deine Rücksitze noch aus?


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2014)

Nope...wozu? Bin keine 18 mehr. Ich will tief und hart aber nicht zu Lasten der Alltagstauglichkeit. OEM soll erhalten bleiben. Hab heute wieder ein kleines Detail verbaut, dass man als kleinen Luxus bezeichnen kann, eine Bremse für das Handschuhfach, nun gleitet es sanft auf ohne gleich runter zu knallen.


----------



## H2OTest (4. April 2014)

xD LEgendary... weißt du es etwa nicht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (4. April 2014)

Haha geil.


----------



## Aun (6. April 2014)

look at ma avatar! it´s so shiny


----------



## H2OTest (6. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> look at ma avatar! it´s so shiny






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (11. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Wochenende ist nah!


----------



## Magogan (12. April 2014)

Hmm, ich habe eine Idee  Ich könnte einfach eine Frau zum Filmegucken einladen  Dann hätte sich die Anschaffung der ganzen Technik echt gelohnt  Hab gestern nen Kumpel eingeladen und er seine Freundin und die waren begeistert


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. April 2014)

Du hast Recht Frauen stehen total auf weinerliche Nerds.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2014)

Ich fänds lustig, wenn die Polize klingelt, weil er Frauen mit Sprüchen kommt wie "Hallo fremdes Weibchen. Möchtest du in meine Wohnung kommen und Filme anschauen? Ich habe hier auch etwas Körperlotion als Geschenk für dich."


----------



## Olliruh (12. April 2014)

Ola Chickas


----------



## Legendary (13. April 2014)

Nach 3 Jahren mal wieder bissl WoW zocken...fühlt sich seltsam an. Aber will mal MoP sehen...


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2014)

da hast ja sogar noch von cataclysm die neuen zonen


----------



## Legendary (13. April 2014)

Cata hab ich aber noch gespielt. Naja wenigstens zahl ich jetzt nix für.


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2014)

du wirst fürs spielen bezahlt ?


----------



## Legendary (13. April 2014)

Nö...gibt sowas wie P-Ser***


----------



## Aun (13. April 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Nö...gibt sowas wie P-Ser***






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




auf sowas spielt man nicht! alles für leute mit kleinen pimmeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (13. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> auf sowas spielt man nicht! alles für leute mit kleinen pimmeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Durch nen P-S bin ich erst auf WoW gekommen und ein paar Jährchen dabei geblieben.


----------



## Aun (14. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dann sah ich: Das Lamm öffnete das erste der sieben Siegel; und ich hörte das erste der vier Lebewesen wie mit Donnerstimme rufen: Komm!
> Da sah ich ein weißes Pferd; und der, der auf ihm saß, hatte einen Bogen. Ein Kranz wurde ihm gegeben und als Sieger zog er aus, um zu siegen.
> Als das Lamm das zweite Siegel öffnete, hörte ich das zweite Lebewesen rufen: Komm!
> Da erschien ein anderes Pferd; das war feuerrot. Und der, der auf ihm saß, wurde ermächtigt, der Erde den Frieden zu nehmen, damit die Menschen sich gegenseitig abschlachteten. Und es wurde ihm ein großes Schwert gegeben.
> ...








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt kniet!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. April 2014)

JOOOOHN SNUUUUW


----------



## Aun (14. April 2014)

he knows 2 things! nothing and how to eat pussy


----------



## Derulu (14. April 2014)

Jon Snow lassen wir nun besser Jon Snow sein, sonst droht am Ende noch der


----------



## Grushdak (14. April 2014)

Derulu, wieso klaust Du Dinis Paddel?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (14. April 2014)

Nächste Woche Montag 18 Uhr Montagsdemo vorm Brandenburger Tor in Berlin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. April 2014)

Nicht am Dienstag?


----------



## MasterXoX (14. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nicht am Dienstag?



Nope ^^ Deswegen ja auch Montagsdemo ;D


----------



## schneemaus (14. April 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSYIuEU-Znc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



GUTE LAUNE!!! 

Edit: Wieso geht das mit der Einbindung nicht? o.O


----------



## Legendary (14. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> auf sowas spielt man nicht! alles für leute mit kleinen pimmeln



Der ist blizzlike, 1x Raten mit vernünftigen Latenzen...ICH sehe keinen großen Unterschied zum Offi-Server. Weißt...ich fahr schon nen Polo, von dem her ist mein Pimmel sowieso schon riesig. Da störts mich auch ned wenn er durch einen P-Server ein paar cm an Länge einbußt.


----------



## Aun (14. April 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



vor dem einfügen das s aus dem https entfernen. dann klappts auch mit dem nachbarn ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. April 2014)

Episode 2 of GoT Season 4 = 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. April 2014)

the bitch is dead, that´s all that counts biatch!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> the bitch is dead, that´s all that counts biatch!



this.


----------



## Aun (14. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> this.





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab ja so nen Respekt vor dem Schauspieler. ABER ENDLICH IST DIESE GÖRE WECH.


----------



## Grushdak (14. April 2014)

@ schneemaus





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TSYIuEU-Znc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Lösch einfach das s aus dem https. 

Argh .. glatt übersehen, daß Aun es schon schrieb.


----------



## Aun (14. April 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Argh .. glatt übersehen, daß Aun es schon schrieb.



np alter mann, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## Alux (16. April 2014)

Halluuuuu!


----------



## Magogan (16. April 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Der ist blizzlike, 1x Raten mit vernünftigen Latenzen...ICH sehe keinen großen Unterschied zum Offi-Server. Weißt...ich fahr schon nen Polo, von dem her ist mein Pimmel sowieso schon riesig. Da störts mich auch ned wenn er durch einen P-Server ein paar cm an Länge einbußt.


Da ist wohl eher die Leere im Geldbeutel riesig und nicht der Penis... 

Mit Studium hättest du mehr verdient


----------



## Aun (16. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Da ist wohl eher die Leere im Geldbeutel riesig und nicht der Penis...
> 
> Mit Studium hättest du mehr verdient






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (16. April 2014)

Ich spreche nur die Wahrheit aus  Nach dem Studium kann man sich in dem Alter vermutlich ein schöneres und schnelleres Auto leisten


----------



## Ogil (16. April 2014)

Wenn Du mal gross bist, wirst Du den Fehler in Deiner Logik verstehen...


----------



## Schrottinator (16. April 2014)

Wie kann man eigentlich nur so unfähig sein?


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2014)

Hatte ich dir nicht schon mal was zum Poser-Modus und die Wirkung darauf erklärt?


----------



## Ogil (16. April 2014)

Vor allem wenn man nur mit Zukunftshoffnungen posed. Gibt sicher genug Studienabbrecher die den Polofahrern neidisch die Pommes im Drive-In reichen


----------



## Magogan (16. April 2014)

Ich spreche auch gar nicht von mir  Es gibt noch mehr Studenten als mich xD Wer weiß, ob ich das Studium überhaupt schaffe (sollte ich aber eigentlich)...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. April 2014)

endlich wehrst du dich mal sehr gut


----------



## Magogan (16. April 2014)

Und mal ehrlich, wenn jemand postet, dass er einen großen Penis hat, dann muss er mit solchen Erektionen Reaktionen rechnen xD


----------



## Ogil (16. April 2014)

Auch ein abgeschlossenes Studium ist keine Jobgarantie - und schon garnicht fuer einen gut bezahlten Job. Es gibt sogar recht viele Studiengaenge wo die Jobchancen nicht annaehert so rosig sind wie bei Deinem und wo man sich als "Studierter" trotzdem von befristetem Job zu befristetem Job durchhangeln muss.

Und selbst wenn alles klappt (erfolgreiches Studium, Job mit annehmbaren Gehalt) heisst das noch lange nicht, dass man Geld im Ueberfluss hat: Eigene Wohnung (+ diese einrichten) inkl. Nebenkosten, Versicherungen, normale Lebenshaltungskosten, Bafoeg-Rueckzahlungen usw. bedeuten sicher oft genug, dass fuer "Spaesse" wie ein schnelles Auto keine Kohle da ist - zumal solche Autos oft genug nicht sonderlich praktisch sind und selbst nochmal hohe Nebenkosten haben (hoher Benzinverbrauch, hohe Versicherung, hohe Steuerklasse, teure Ersatzteile). Vor allem wenn man dann noch Familie hat, setzt man wahrscheinlich erstmal andere Prioritaeten...


----------



## Magogan (16. April 2014)

Ach, ich bin da recht optimistisch 

Also bei vielleicht ca. 40 Absolventen im meinem Studiengang pro Jahr in Berlin sollte ich recht gute Chancen haben, einen Job zu finden. Auch einen gut bezahlten  Natürlich muss ich dafür das Studium erstmal schaffen, aber das sollte kein Problem sein, wenn ich mich anstrenge - und ich habe jetzt endlich etwas gefunden, das mich dazu motiviert


----------



## Derulu (16. April 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Gibt sicher genug Studienabbrecher die den Polofahrern neidisch die Pommes im Drive-In reichen



Oh, es dürfte auch durchaus genug Akademiker geben, die dieses Gefühl mit den Abbrechern teilen.

Edit:
Alles lesen, dann posten


----------



## Magogan (16. April 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Oh, es dürfte auch durchaus genug Akademiker geben, die dieses Gefühl mit den Abbrechern teilen.


*hust* Architekten *hust* Die guten arbeiten bei McDonalds und die schlechten beim Flughafen BER


----------



## Alux (16. April 2014)

Wenn ichs mir hier durchles weis ich net ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.

Was studierste eigtl @Mago?


----------



## Aun (16. April 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Wenn ichs mir hier durchles weis ich net ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.
> 
> Was studierste eigtl @Mago?



er studiert professionelles "let´s play"


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> er studiert professionelles "let´s play"



ganz lustig


----------



## Schrottinator (16. April 2014)

Bevor hier noch ne Verschwörung wegen dem Suppenkasper losbricht: Wir sind nicht alle so wie der da.


----------



## Magogan (16. April 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bevor hier noch ne Verschwörung wegen dem Suppenkasper losbricht: Wir sind nicht alle so wie der da.


Nein, ich bin wenigstens normal 

Ich studiere technische Informatik


----------



## Alux (16. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> er studiert professionelles "let´s play"



Aun weis wie ich denke 
Manchmal kommts nur besser seriös zu wirken


Klingt eh ganz nett.


----------



## Magogan (16. April 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> Aun weis wie ich denke
> Manchmal kommts nur besser seriös zu wirken
> 
> 
> Klingt eh ganz nett.


Seriös? Als Student? Also wirklich ^^

Technische Informatik ist gar nicht schlecht, wenn es gut läuft, sollte ich damit in ca. 3,5 Jahren fertig sein


----------



## Wynn (16. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin wenigstens normal
> 
> Ich studiere technische Informatik



Wenn du der Massstab für Normal bist dann bin ich lieber wie der schrotti


----------



## schneemaus (16. April 2014)

Irgendwie schon weltfremde Vorstellungen. Ich mein, ich fang ja grad an mit meinem Studium, aber ich  gehe nicht davon aus, mir später ein tolles Auto leisten zu können. Dafür hätte ich entweder eine gute Ausbildung machen müssen oder müsste was Anderes studieren. Wobei ich mit meinem Studium ja rein theoretisch auch in die Wirtschaft gehen könnte, aber... nääääääh. Wenn in den drei Jahren bis zum Bachelor nicht ganz gewaltig was in meiner Grundeinstellung zur Welt passiert, dann wohl eher nicht. Und dann werd ich vermutlich auch mit 50 noch kein tolles Auto fahren. Aber dafür mache ich dann einen Job, den ich machen will und mit Herz und Seele dabei bin - was auch nicht jeder von sich behaupten kann.

Wenigstens sehen die reinen Jobaussichten nicht so schlecht aus in meinem Feld.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2014)

dis thread needs moar "let it doe"...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jUG1PfmmTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (16. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> dis thread needs moar "let it doe"...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETTYfaW5U6A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (16. April 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon weltfremde Vorstellungen. Ich mein, ich fang ja grad an mit meinem Studium, aber ich  gehe nicht davon aus, mir später ein tolles Auto leisten zu können. Dafür hätte ich entweder eine gute Ausbildung machen müssen oder müsste was Anderes studieren. Wobei ich mit meinem Studium ja rein theoretisch auch in die Wirtschaft gehen könnte, aber... nääääääh. Wenn in den drei Jahren bis zum Bachelor nicht ganz gewaltig was in meiner Grundeinstellung zur Welt passiert, dann wohl eher nicht. Und dann werd ich vermutlich auch mit 50 noch kein tolles Auto fahren. Aber dafür mache ich dann einen Job, den ich machen will und mit Herz und Seele dabei bin - was auch nicht jeder von sich behaupten kann.
> 
> Wenigstens sehen die reinen Jobaussichten nicht so schlecht aus in meinem Feld.


Ich mache ja auch das, was mir Spaß macht  Und das ist eben technische Informatik. Natürlich ist es toll, dass ich dann auch noch viel Geld verdiene, wenn ich das Studium schaffe  Aber das war nicht der Grund, aus dem ich mich für das Studium entschieden habe. Aber es hilft dabei, sich für das Studium zu motivieren, wenn man später ein schnelles Auto fahren kann 

Was studierst du denn?


----------



## Saji (16. April 2014)

Mago trollt mal wieder. Haste nix zu tun? Lernen? Oder wenigstens ein paar LP's aufnehmen die sich keine Sau ansieht?


----------



## Ogil (16. April 2014)

Ich glaube ja auch, dass Mago einfach ein paar beschoente Vorstellungen der Wirklichkeit hat. Ich habe ein Diplom in Informationstechnik (d.h. quasi Technische Informatik aus Richtung E-Technik kommend) und wuerde nicht sagen, dass ich "viel Geld verdiene" oder damit reich werden wuerde. Ich kann damit ohne Geldsorgen gut leben und mir ab und zu was goennen - aber sicher nicht mal eben einen neuen Sportwagen oder einen Urlaub auf ner einsamen Suedseeinsel. Das liegt sicher auch daran, dass ich nicht in der bestbezahlten Spezialisierung meiner Branche arbeite und nicht unbedingt der ehrgeizige Karrieretyp bin - was Mago aber vermutlich auch nicht ist (so zumindest meine Einschaetzung). 

Natuerlich kommt es auch auf die sonstigen Lebensumstaende an - z.B. wo man lebt/arbeitet (die Tage zeigte ja erst der dt. Gehaltsatlas die regionalen Unterschiede auf - z.B. dass der Osten noch immer 20% unterm Bundesdurchschnitt liegt was die Gehaelter anbelangt), ob man Familie hat und da Alleinverdiener ist oder ob beide Partner ordentlich verdienen, ob man Kinder hat usw...


----------



## Legendary (16. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Da ist wohl eher die Leere im Geldbeutel riesig und nicht der Penis...
> 
> Mit Studium hättest du mehr verdient



Trololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololol. Du disst mich? Ausgerechnet mich? Alter...du hast absolut NIX gelernt in der Zeit hier. 

Ich habe im Gegensatz zu dir eine abgeschlossene Ausbildung und arbeite als Informatiker in einer angesehenen Institution. Das was du Pissnelke nur auf dem Papier machst, damit verdiene ich Geld. Kennste? Das Zeug, dass dir deine Eltern immer in deinen verwöhnten Hintern blasen. Mein Auto habe ich nämlich im Gegensatz zu dir selbst bezahlt. Ich zahle alles selbst, Miete, Lebensmittel und meinen Lebensunterhalt und glaub mir - ich lass es mir relativ gut gehen.  Schöne Wohnung, ich fress keinen Dreck wie du, Pizza und Döner. 

Und jetzt geh auf die Autobahn, ich werf dir nen Ball hinterher. 

PS: Wo ist hier der Smiley der mit der Handaußenseite winkt?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (16. April 2014)

shit jetzt ist legendary böse(


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2014)

Und er wundert sich das er weder Freunde noch Freundin hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2014)

Bei Legendary und Mago isses ne Hass - Liebe. Frage mich ja wieso man dann auf sowas noch reagiert, aber naja.

Hier wird der Troll halt noch gefüttert.


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2014)

Studieren ist super


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bei Legendary und Mago isses ne Hass - Liebe. Frage mich ja wieso man dann auf sowas noch reagiert, aber naja.
> 
> Hier wird der Troll halt noch gefüttert.



Glaube es ist diese heulerische-arrogante-ekelhafte-naive Art,warum reagiert wird. Ist einfach unheimlich nervig.


----------



## Olliruh (16. April 2014)

Leute ich hab Liebesstress und brauch jetzt nen bisschen ablenkung danke:I


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Glaube es ist diese heulerische-arrogante-ekelhafte-naive Art,warum reagiert wird. Ist einfach unheimlich nervig.



Es wird aber meist auf die gleiche Art und Weise reagiert, Buffed hat ne Igno-Funktion. Dann haut noch nen Report raus und gut. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich es schon gesagt hab.

Nutzt sie, aber ich habe so manchmal das Gefühl hier, dass viele "beweisen" wollen, wie viel besser oder überlgen sie doch sind und einfach mal ihre Wut raus lassen wollen, Mago tut halt sein übriges dazu. Kann mich auch irren. Egal.


----------



## Legendary (16. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es wird aber meist auf die gleiche Art und Weise reagiert, Buffed hat ne Igno-Funktion. Dann haut noch nen Report raus und gut. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich es schon gesagt hab.



Du warst mal cool.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2014)

Danke. Ich war auch mal 13.


----------



## Alux (17. April 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wuhuuu made my day 


Wir sollten mal ein Buffed-Treffen machen und Mago ist Ehrengast


----------



## Edou (17. April 2014)

Sow jetzt 10 h arbeiten und dann is morgen frei  
Und dann am samstag nochmal vorm langen wochenende


----------



## Derulu (17. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es wird aber meist auf die gleiche Art und Weise reagiert, Buffed hat ne Igno-Funktion. Dann haut noch nen Report raus und gut. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich es schon gesagt hab.
> 
> Nutzt sie, aber ich habe so manchmal das Gefühl hier, dass viele "beweisen" wollen, wie viel besser oder überlgen sie doch sind und einfach mal ihre Wut raus lassen wollen, Mago tut halt sein übriges dazu. Kann mich auch irren. Egal.



Was er sagt!!!


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nutzt sie, aber ich habe so manchmal das Gefühl hier, dass viele "beweisen" wollen, wie viel besser oder überlgen sie doch sind und einfach mal ihre Wut raus lassen wollen, Mago tut halt sein übriges dazu. Kann mich auch irren. Egal.



Ich dachte, dazu ist das Internet da?


----------



## Ogil (17. April 2014)

Die Ignore-Funktion in Foren ist was fuer Leute die glauben, dass die Monster verschwinden sobald sie die Augen zu machen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2014)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ich dachte, dazu ist das Internet da?



Jop. Circlejerking at it's best. 

Nur geht es hier immer in eine Richtung, nämlich in Magos.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Es wird aber meist auf die gleiche Art und Weise reagiert, Buffed hat ne Igno-Funktion. Dann haut noch nen Report raus und gut. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich es schon gesagt hab.
> 
> Nutzt sie, aber ich habe so manchmal das Gefühl hier, dass viele "beweisen" wollen, wie viel besser oder überlgen sie doch sind und einfach mal ihre Wut raus lassen wollen, Mago tut halt sein übriges dazu. Kann mich auch irren. Egal.



Was er sagt.
Und der nächste ignorante Kindergarten, hat eine winzige Konsequenz.


----------



## Legendary (17. April 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die Ignore-Funktion in Foren ist was fuer Leute die glauben, dass die Monster verschwinden sobald sie die Augen zu machen...




Ganz meine Meinung.


----------



## Derulu (17. April 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung.



Wenn du dieser Meinung bist...dann solltest du zumindest soweit sein, über jedwede "Provokation" hinwegzusehen und nicht darauf zu reagieren und es eben so zu ignorieren. Denn weder das eine (die Ignorefunktion zu nutzen), noch das andere (darüber hinwegsehen und nicht zu reagieren) zu tun, sondern das Ganze immer und imemr wieder weiter selbst mit zu befeuern, führt unweigerlich und immer rasanter zu den von ZAM ja bereits angekündigten Konsequenzen


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2014)

Mago fragt ja richtig danach und es scheint ihm auch Spass zu machen. Daher sollte es auch erlaubt sein, ihn zu bashen.
Wenn ihr wirklich "Konsigwehnzn" ziehen müsst, weil sich 2 aus Spass an der Freude den Kopf einbashen, dann weiss ich auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. April 2014)

FLOXIIII.<3
Du bist wieder da!


----------



## Edou (17. April 2014)

Da war ich sooo lange abwesend und alles is noch beim alten <3 gebashe hier gebashe da paddel hier paddel da. Yeah  wie gehts denn so? :3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. April 2014)

Gut &' selbst?:>

Das es Mago HIER Spaß macht ist klar, hier fängt er sich ja auch keine. Ist das Internetphänomen. Hinterm Monitor Eier so groß wie Gymnastikbälle und im echten Leben doch eher Rosinenartig. Ist so, war so, wird so sein.


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Die Ignore-Funktion in Foren ist was fuer Leute die glauben, dass die Monster verschwinden sobald sie die Augen zu machen...


Nicht blinzeln! Auf keinen Fall blinzeln!

Ich verstehe euer Problem nicht. Ich sage auch nur meine Meinung und weil sie euch nicht passt, bin ich plötzlich der Böse.

Und mal im Ernst, wenn jemand sagt, dass er einen riesigen Penis hat, weil er einen Kleinwagen fährt, dann darf ich ja wohl auch die Wahrheit, nämlich dass er einfach nicht genug Geld für ein größeres Auto hat, aussprechen, auch wenn sie euch nicht gefällt  Ich denke nämlich nicht, dass die Penislänge umgekehrt proportional zum materiellen Vermögen eines Menschen ist 

Und nein, @Sozialinkompatibel, ich habe auch im echten Leben keine "kleinen Eier", glaub mir


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2014)

3,2,1...


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> 3,2,1...


SCHLEICHWERBUNG!!!


----------



## Edou (17. April 2014)

Och joa arbeitsleben haut rein macht aber fun  also alles perfekt


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Edou schrieb:


> Och joa arbeitsleben haut rein macht aber fun  also alles perfekt


Als was arbeitest du denn?


----------



## Edou (17. April 2014)

Kaufmann im Einzelhandel. Serious business


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Edou schrieb:


> Kaufmann im Einzelhandel. Serious business


Oh, das wäre nichts für mich, mich langweilen irgendwie alle Jobs, die mich geistig nicht fordern... Hab mal ein Praktikum in einer Gärtnerei gemacht, hab es keine 2 Tage dort ausgehalten... Es war so langweilig  Also nichts gegen Gärtner, aber für mich ist das halt nichts


----------



## Edou (17. April 2014)

Mh Geistig nicht fordern? Also Kontakt mit Menschen diese auf Waren über die du alle Infos lernen musst haben beraten? Naja ist wohl geistig wirklich nicht fordernd, so auf die psyche der menschen und merkmale von elektronikgeräten die sich alle paar wochen verändern einzugehn.


Edit: auch Gärtner ist geistig fordernd, oder kannst du ohne infos sagen welche pflanzen welche merkmale/anpflanzungseigenschaften benötigen


----------



## Legendary (17. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Oh, das wäre nichts für mich, mich langweilen irgendwie alle Jobs, die mich geistig nicht fordern...




 Ein Fettnäpfchen nach dem anderen.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. April 2014)

lol Informatik


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Na gut, also so war das nicht gemeint, aber im Vergleich zu einem Studium ist das einfach, denke ich. Und na ja, was mir einige Verkäufer so erzählt haben, lässt nicht darauf schließen, dass sie sich mit der Materie auseinandergesetzt haben...

Aber gibt tatsächlich auch Verkäufer, die mich ganz gut beraten haben... 

Und ja, mich fordert das geistig nicht wirklich. Das ist alles mehr Auswendiglernen als Probleme-Lösen (und damit meine ich nicht Probleme wie Bluescreen 0x13 oder so)...


----------



## Edou (17. April 2014)

Es gibt Leidenschaft ubd Courage und "wäh ziehn wird halt durch" typen. Auch ein studium kann einfach sein, im gegensatz zum beruf jedoch immer weniger fordernd. Zumindest einseitig betrachtet. Lernen =psyche. Beruf sowohl psyche als auch physisch. Und dann gibt es die verkäufer die in einen kunden haben dem sie bestmöglich helfen möchten in einem unbekannten bereich. A


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Na ja, ein Studium ist doch recht schwer. Einige Dinge sind einfach, aber bei anderen muss man viel mehr verstehen als nur lernen. Und nicht alles ist leicht zu verstehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2014)

In einer Ausbildung nicht ?


----------



## Schrottinator (17. April 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> lol Informatik



Was ist denn so lustig?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. April 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was ist denn so lustig?



wollte nur Magogan ärgern, er hat aber nicht reagiert..:/


----------



## Legendary (17. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> In einer Ausbildung nicht ?



Nein, Ausbildungen sind scheinbar nur für Idioten mit einem niedrigen IQ.



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Was ist denn so lustig?



Der haut doch nur so Kommentare raus.


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> In einer Ausbildung nicht ?


Ich weiß nicht, hab nie eine gemacht. Vermutlich ist die aber einfacher als ein Studium.


----------



## Ogil (17. April 2014)

Edou schrieb:


> Kaufmann im Einzelhandel. Serious business





Magogan schrieb:


> Oh, das wäre nichts für mich, mich langweilen irgendwie alle Jobs, die mich geistig nicht fordern...


Merkst Du eigentlich nicht, dass Du mit solchen Aussagen Dein Gegenueber beleidigst und als doof bezeichnest? Oder im Grunde sogar die ganze Berufsgruppe? Alles was Du nicht machst ist offensichtlich schlecht, alles was Du nicht hast ebenso. Irgendwie sollte das doch eine Einstellung sein, aus der man mit einem gewissen Alter herauswaechst.



Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, ein Studium ist doch recht schwer.


Studieren ist einfach. Ein Studium erfolgreich abzuschliessen - das mag schon schwerer sein. Und das musst Du selbst erstmal hinbekommen anstatt hier nur von "sollte" und "werde" zu reden...


----------



## Aun (17. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mehr fällt mir irgendwie garnicht mehr ein......


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Oh, so war das nicht gemeint. Ich wollte niemanden als dumm bezeichnen, nur ist es eben so, dass mich so ein Job nicht fordert. Das heißt ja nicht, dass die Leute, die den Job machen, dumm sind. Und selbst wenn, ist das doch nicht schlimm, das ist ja zum Großteil angeboren und kann nur bedingt selbst beeinflusst werden. Niemand muss sich dafür schämen, dass er nicht so schlau wie Einstein ist  Manche Menschen sind ja auch sportlicher als andere


----------



## Alux (17. April 2014)

Kettet mich fest oder es gibt bald nen Toten mehr in Deutschland


----------



## Legendary (17. April 2014)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2014)

Mich fordert ein Studium auch nicht. Ist viel zu einfach. Paar mal in die Woche zur Uni, sonst nur /brainafk. Ist ja auch viel einfacher als ne Ausbildung.

Würde ich jetzt mal so sagen. Natürlich weiß ich es nicht, weil ich es noch nie gemacht habe.  Soll jetzt auch keine Studierenden beleidigen, aber isso.


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Ach ehrlich mal Leute, wollt ihr wirklich ernsthaft behaupten, eine Ausbildung wäre nicht leichter als ein Studium?

Und man ist nicht automatisch dumm, weil man nicht studiert... Hab ich doch nie behauptet... Ich habe nur gesagt, dass mich ein Job als Einzelhandelskaufmann geistig nicht fordern würde... Ihr interpretiert da zu viel rein Oo


----------



## Aun (17. April 2014)

Werd mal Maurer. dann kannst mit 40 in Rente gehen, weil du körperlich am Arsch bist.

Du schnallst es nicht oder? Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> Werd mal Maurer. dann kannst mit 40 in Rente gehen, weil du körperlich am Arsch bist.
> 
> Du schnallst es nicht oder? Du vergleichst hier Äpfel mit Birnen


Ich habe nie von körperlicher Belastung gesprochen. Bin körperlich nicht so fit, deshalb würde ich nie als Maurer arbeiten können. Aber geistig würde mich ein Job als Maurer nicht fordern.


----------



## Saji (17. April 2014)

TIL mein Beruf ist langweilig, geistig nicht anspruchsvoll und der sehr gute IHK Abschluss wurde mir nachgetragen. Alles klar. Warum darf Mago ganze Berufsgruppen beleidigen, aber wenn wir uns über sein verklärtes Weltbild lustig machen wird uns mit "Konsequenzen" gedroht? Das kann doch nicht ernsthaft der Netiquette hier entsprechen. Aber wenn das wirklich so sein sollte habe ich nur noch eines zu sagen: I welcome death with open arms.


----------



## Wynn (17. April 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Das kann doch nicht ernsthaft der Netiquette hier entsprechen. Aber wenn das wirklich so sein sollte habe ich nur noch eines zu sagen: I welcome death with open arms.



wie schon mehrfach geschrieben - lieber melden als sich auf die person einzulassen


----------



## Derulu (17. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe nie von körperlicher Belastung gesprochen. Bin körperlich nicht so fit, deshalb würde ich nie als Maurer arbeiten können. Aber geistig würde mich ein Job als Maurer nicht fordern.



Kann es sein, dass es dir, wie hier schon von einem User angemerkt, tatsächlich an emotionaler/em und sozialer Intelligenz/sozialem Einfühlungsvermögen fehlt? 
Ich meine, so "arrogant" kann doch kein Mensch in echt sein, wie du hier deine Meinung rüberbringst, das kann doch eigentlich nur ein Fehler in der Matrix sein...

Ein letztes Mal die Aufforderung, auch wenn ich da wenig Vertrauen habe: 
Hör auf, jeden Satz so zu formulieren, als wäre alles was nicht du gerade machst, unterstes Niveau, dir zu minder und alle anderen, die nicht du oder so wie du sind oder denken, dumm, arm, unwissend oder ähnliches oO

Edit:
Übrigens, ich kenne Akademiker mit mehrfachen Doktortiteln, die dürften gefühlt so klug sein, wie Knäckebrot


----------



## schneemaus (17. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ach ehrlich mal Leute, wollt ihr wirklich ernsthaft behaupten, eine Ausbildung wäre nicht leichter als ein Studium?




Mach mal ne berufsbegleitende Ausbildung zum Rettungsassistenten, dann reden wir weiter.  Und wenn du jetzt behaupten möchtest, dass man da keine Probleme lösen können muss oder Zusammenhänge verstehen, statt sie nur auswendig zu lernen oder dich das geistig unterfordern (selten so gelacht, ernsthaft) würde, ich glaube, dann verliere ich endgültig den Glauben daran, dass in dir noch ein Fünkchen gesunder Menschenverstand steckt.

Wie schon gesagt wurde: Vergleich zwischen Äpfel und Birnen. Es gibt Ausbildungen, die vom Lernaufwand her einfach extrem sind und wo man auch komplexe Zusammenhänge verstehen muss. Genauso gibt es Studiengänge, die fast nur auf Auswendiglernen beruhen (Bespiel Medizin Vorklinik!) und kaum lösungsorientiertes Denken verlangen.


----------



## Alux (17. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich habe nie von körperlicher Belastung gesprochen. Bin körperlich nicht so fit, deshalb würde ich nie als Maurer arbeiten können. Aber geistig würde mich ein Job als Maurer nicht fordern.



Du hast PAUSCHAL gesagt eine Ausbildung sei leichter als ein Studium. Und zu einer Ausbildung gehört nun einmal auch der PRAKTISCHE Teil, wo man anpacken muss und so wie später richtig arbeiten. Wenn du also PAUSCHAL sagst eine Ausbildung sei leichter als ein Studium dann schließt das den PRAKTISCHEN Teil mitein. Jetzt zeig mir mal das PAUSCHAL gesehen ne Ausbildung in einem physisch sehr anspruchsvollen Beruf leichter ist als ein Studium.


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Okay, ich habe mich vielleicht etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt... Ich wollte wirklich niemanden beleidigen, aber das ist mir wohl nicht so gut gelungen  Sorry 

Jedenfalls würden mir die meisten Jobs keinen Spaß machen, da ich gerne komplexe Probleme löse  Und die findet man selten außerhalb von eher mathematischen Berufen und noch seltener in Ausbildungsberufen, denke ich. Natürlich mag es Ausnahmen geben, aber ich habe mich trotzdem für technische Informatik entschieden.

So besser? 

Elektrotechnik macht mir echt zu schaffen. Alles, was mit Informatik zu tun hat, auch Mathe, verstehe ich recht gut, aber die Elektrotechnik-Fächer sind irgendwie anders, ich weiß auch nicht. Aber das muss ich ja irgendwie hinbekommen...

In "Elektrische Netzwerke" (laut Studienverlaufsplan im 2. Semester) werden Dinge genutzt, die man eigentlich erst in "Integraltransformationen und partielle Differentialgleichungen" (3. Semester) lernt... Echt toll


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. April 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass es dir, wie hier schon von einem User angemerkt, tatsächlich an emotionaler/em und sozialer Intelligenz/sozialem Einfühlungsvermögen fehlt?
> Ich meine, so "arrogant" kann doch kein Mensch in echt sein, wie du hier deine Meinung rüberbringst, das kann doch eigentlich nur ein Fehler in der Matrix sein...
> 
> Ein letztes Mal die Aufforderung, auch wenn ich da wenig Vertrauen habe:
> ...


Dieser User war ich!=D
Wenn Magogans Seifenblase platzt gibts ein böses Erwachen, ein sehr böses.



@Magogan, dann löse mal Probleme im sozialen/psychischen Bereich, da gibts nämlich keine Formeln, Muster oder Sonstiges. 
Wenn es so leicht ist, finde dort bitte flächendeckendfunktionierende Lösungen. Dann verbeug ich mich vor dir, aber vorher halt bitte einfach deine Fresse.

Desweiteren solltest du mal überlegen was DU für massive Defizite im Bereich des Sozialen/Kommunikativen, Fitness sowie Selbstständigkeit hast, ganz ehrlich? Dafür kannst du Mathe/Pckram? TOP!:>

Merkste selber oder? Komm mal von deinem Übermenschtrip runter, wenn man's nämlich mal runter bricht bist du verdammt armseelig und hilflos.


----------



## Grushdak (17. April 2014)

Mago,

jeder Beruf hat so seine komplizierten, sehr anspruchsvollen "Ecken" -
sei es als Gärtner (glaubst Du wirklich nur ans Pflanzen/Gießen/Ernten?), als CNC-Fachkraft, als Pfleger, als Berufskraftfahrer etc.

Ich selber habe zuerst Schlosser (nennt sich heute Metallbauer) gelernt.
Diese Ausbildung ist auch nicht mehr mit der heutigen Ausbildung zu vergleichen, da sie auch sehr viele Sachen anderer Metallberufe beinhaltete (Gießer, Schmied ++).
Heute gibt es die speziellen Ausbildungen je Beruf seperat.
2000 habe ich eine darauf aufbauende Weiterbildung zu CNC-Fachkraft gemacht.
Und glaube mir, beide Ausbildungen waren für mich anspruchsvoll, was auch sehr umfangreiches Wissen verlangt(e).

Auch meine Tätigekeiten als mehrjähriger Kraftfahrer (bis 7,5t) - z.B. Campaufbauer queer durch Europa und im Sportstättenbau, verlangten einem viel ab.

Ich denke (fast) jede Ausbildung ist berufsspezifisch recht anspruchsvoll.
Wenn man natürlich absolut keinen Bezug dazu hat, kommt es einem nicht gleich so vor - wie auch.

Jeder hat auch eine andere Veranlagung.
Ich hatte 1988 einen Chef der 2 studierende (Maschinenbau(?)) Söhne hatte.
In Therorie waren beide wohl gut.
Als sie dann für ein Praktikum in unsere Firma kamen, zeigten sie die Unterschiede der Fähigkeiten im Praktischen sofort.
Dem Einen konnte man eigentlich nur eine kleine Flex zum Entrosten geben - mehr nicht.
Er war halt mehr der Only-Theoretiker - was ja nicht unbedingt schlimm war/ist.

*ps.*
Last Mago doch Mago sein!
Manch einer springt aber auch auf jeden Pfiepton an ...
Abundzu mal ein Späßchen mag ja noch ok sein.
Was hier aber teilweise zur Selbstprofilierung abgelassen wird - ist unter aller Sau!
Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck, daß genau die Leute andere "bashen" (was für ein bescheuertes Wort!) -
welche selber im Leben von anderen "in den Hintergrund gestellt wurden" (um es mal milde auszudrücken).

so - und nun Peace

Frohe Ostern


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Welche Seifenblase?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *ps.*
> Last Mago doch Mago sein!



Mal ein TL;DR. Das Thema wird langweilig. 

Ich finde, wer Mago noch weitere Tipps geben möchte, wie er ein besserer Mensch wird, geht das doch auch per PM, oder ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mal ein TL;DR. Das Thema wird langweilig.
> 
> Ich finde, wer Mago noch weitere Tipps geben möchte, wie er ein besserer Mensch wird, geht das doch auch per PM, oder ?



Bin froh das ich gleich campen gehe.


----------



## Aun (17. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Bin froh das ich gleich campen gehe.



da hilft nur bier oben in pullover kippen und gut is


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2014)

Viel Spaß  Wetter soll ja auch ganz geil werden (zumindest im Norden und am WE)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Viel Spaß  Wetter soll ja auch ganz geil werden (zumindest im Norden und am WE)


Danke dir auch. 
Bei mir im Südwesten wirds eher.. nass.


----------



## Ol@f (17. April 2014)

Huhu, nach langem lese ich hier mal wieder. Interessant was hier so geschrieben wird..

Um vielleicht mal Magogans Richtung etwas zu verteidigen: Es ist natürlich so, dass viele Sachen einen nicht ansprechen, die man aber dennoch wertschätzt. Ich könnte niemals als Krankenpfleger arbeiten, weil ich das langweilig finden würde. Habe aber auch Leute kennengelernt, die das mit Spaß machen und das ist auch gut so (dennoch viel zu unterbezahlt..)! Aber da gibts noch genügend andere solcher Beispiele. 

Ich habe bspw. neben meinem (B.Sc.) Mathematikstudium ein halbes Bachelor Informatikstudium gemacht. Dennoch finde ich keine Motivation, dieses zu Ende zu bringen, weil ich es einfach langweilig finde und mich geistig kaum fördert. Bisher lief es so ab, dass ich paar Tage vor der Klausur die ganze Vorlesung nachgearbeitet habe und anschließend eine (sehr) gute Prüfung absolviert habe. Ähnliches höre ich von vielen Kommilitionen, die dann noch nebenbei ein VWL/BWL Studium machen.

Naja, derzeit schreibe ich meine Bachelorarbeit in der Mathematik. Da muss ich übrigens auch was programmieren, aber bin dann froh im Master nichts mehr in der Informatik hören zu müssen..


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Hmm, theoretisch würde ich das auch hinbekommen mit dem Nacharbeiten kurz vor der Klausur, aber leider sind die Folien etc. bei uns nicht dazu geeignet, alles nachzuholen, ohne die Vorlesungen und Tutorien besucht zu haben


----------



## Schrottinator (17. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Danke dir auch.
> Bei mir im Südwesten wirds eher.. nass.



Bei uns solls pieseln? O_o


----------



## Reflox (17. April 2014)

Hier in den Bergen ist der Himmel wolkenlos. Würd mich aber auch nicht stören, wenn sich das ändert, denn wir hatten schon viel zu lange kein schönes Gewitter mehr


----------



## Magogan (17. April 2014)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hier in den Bergen ist der Himmel wolkenlos. Würd mich aber auch nicht stören, wenn sich das ändert, denn wir hatten schon viel zu lange kein schönes Gewitter mehr


Hatte erst letztens Gewitter in Minecraft... Voll blöd, da spawnen dann dauernd Monster, die mich töten wollen


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hatte erst letztens Gewitter in Minecraft... Voll blöd, da spawnen dann dauernd Monster, die mich töten wollen



Hört sich wie n normales Gewitter hier an.


----------



## Magogan (18. April 2014)

Reflox schrieb:


> Hört sich wie n normales Gewitter hier an.


Cool, wo wohnst du? Muss ja ein aufregendes Leben sein.

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich 130 Euro für Strom nachzahlen muss? Vielleicht hätte ich doch nicht mit LPs anfangen sollen, andererseits erlebt man so die Spiele ganz anders  Und ich habe bald 100000 Aufrufe xD


----------



## Reflox (18. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Cool, wo wohnst du? Muss ja ein aufregendes Leben sein.



Wenn man zum 100 mal eine Hexe verbrannt hat, 5 Werwolfsfelle im Schrank hat und einem die Pflöcke ausgehen wirds langsam langweilig.


----------



## Magogan (19. April 2014)

Guten Morgen 

Hab Langeweile und würde gerne etwas mit Freunden unternehmen, aber ich habe nur einen und der ist im Urlaub


----------



## schneemaus (19. April 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das Wetter da bei dir ist, aber einfach mal vor die Tür gehen. In den Park, an den See, in die Stadt... Neue Leute lernt man eigentlich automatisch kennen, wenn man sich nicht den ganzen Tag daheim verschanzt.

Und ja, ich verkrieche mich grad auch daheim - was daran liegt, dass ich erkältet bin wie noch was und mich dieses WE so gut schone, wie ich kann, damit ich ab Dienstag für die Uni fit bin.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. April 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Bei uns solls pieseln? O_o


MIR HATS AUF DEN KOPF GEHAGELT!


----------



## Aun (19. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> MIR HATS AUF DEN KOPF GEHAGELT!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alles heile?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. April 2014)

hab aber ne eidechse gefangen, hab sie Cecilia genannt.  Die hat bestimmt ne Stunde auf meiner hand gesessen und sich gesonnt.


----------



## Magogan (19. April 2014)

Ja, die sind sehr treu, deshalb ja auch Eid-Echse xD


----------



## Aun (19. April 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sollte man als camper außerdem immer dabei haben


----------



## seanbuddha (19. April 2014)

Aus janz jesunder Bodenhaltung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. April 2014)

Oh bitte... lass es...


----------



## Aun (19. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Oh bitte... lass es...



ey dat jibts dinte ofn füller junge!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ey dat jibts dinte ofn füller junge!


War auf M. bezogen...


----------



## Aun (19. April 2014)

aso ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. April 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> aso ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me nevr uffent yu


----------



## Magogan (19. April 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> War auf M. bezogen...


Jetzt wird sogar mein Name abgekürzt... Also wirklich höflich ist das nun auch nicht


----------



## Grushdak (19. April 2014)

Fasse sich mal jeder selber an die Nase! ...
Hmm Nase ... Ohren ... Löffel - da war doch was ...

ah

Frohe Ostern!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (19. April 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dir auch frohe Ostern, Grushdak!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k6XXf6nX3VY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (19. April 2014)

Kindergarten (ja, bitte Beschwerde-PNs an mich, ich ignoriere es auch gern.) entfernt.

*Edit* BÄM - auch die Nachwehen.


----------



## Legendary (19. April 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> ...ich ignoriere es auch gern.)



Interessant.


----------



## Magogan (19. April 2014)

Also langsam wird es wirklich unrealistisch xD Hab mir Gedanken gemacht, wie mein Haus später aussehen könnte und es sind rund 320 Quadratmeter Wohnfläche (inklusive Garage) geworden Oo Das wird mich locker 450000 bis 600000 Euro kosten. Ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob ich so viel Geld jemals auftreiben kann xD Aber, um ehrlich zu sein, glaube ich das eher nicht, auch wenn das nicht unmöglich ist.

Über was ich mir so alles Gedanken mache... Aber gut, wer stellt sich kein tolles Haus vor und wünscht sich, da irgendwann mal drin zu wohnen?


----------



## painschkes (19. April 2014)

_Ist immer schön das in zwei Foren zu lesen.
_


----------



## Magogan (19. April 2014)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Ist immer schön das in zwei Foren zu lesen.
> _


Wenn du sonst nichts zu tun hast  Ich habe wohl zu viel Zeit  Aber bald muss ich mehr für die Uni machen, da bleibt dann kaum noch Zeit


----------



## Magogan (20. April 2014)

Frohe Ostern 

So leer hier heute


----------



## Patiekrice (20. April 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Über was ich mir so alles Gedanken mache... Aber gut, wer stellt sich kein tolles Haus vor und wünscht sich, da irgendwann mal drin zu wohnen?



ich


----------



## Wynn (20. April 2014)

eine gemütliche persönliche wohnung reicht erstmal 

da kannste flexibel auf die bedürfnisse deines lebens (eheparner,kinder, kinder ziehen aus) dich anpassen

klar wenn ich im lotto genug geld gewinnen würde oder so ^^ aber da bleibt ich erstmal realistisch ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2014)

Jemand von euch mit dem Thema Hausarbeiten (die schriftliche Form, nicht das putzen) irgendwie bewandt ?


----------



## Wynn (20. April 2014)

ich nicht


----------



## Schrottinator (20. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Jemand von euch mit dem Thema Hausarbeiten (die schriftliche Form, nicht das putzen) irgendwie bewandt ?



vielleicht kann ich helfen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2014)

Ich bekomme grad ne Krise. Ein Thema soll ja in einer Fragestellung erörtert werden. Nur merk ich grad, dass ich gar keine Fragestellung habe. Muss die Hausarbeit im Rahmen meiner Erzieherausbildung schreiben, Thema (bzw Überschrift) ist "Family Literacy - Förderung von Lese und Schreibkompetenzen in Vor- und Grundschule".

Bin mir jetzt unsicher, wie ich daraus ne Fragestellung formulieren soll bzw. ob es denn überhaupt eine benötigt.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. April 2014)

Was soll denn bei der Arbeit rauskommen? Wird das Thema vorgestellt oder geht es darum zu zeigen, welchen Sinn es hat?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2014)

Hab grad gemerkt, dass es eher Sinn macht ein Projekt dazustellen. Unsere Hausarbeit soll sich auf 5-6 Seiten belaufen (ohne Inhaltsverzeichnis etc.), und wenn ich dann jedes Projekt mit Ursprung, Inhalte, Methodik, Organisation,Zielen und Problematiken beschreibe, wird das zu viel. 

Beschreibe jetzt ein Hamburger Programm (FLY-Family Literacy). Der Sinn des Programms stellt sich dann ja heraus (hoffe ich).


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. April 2014)

Ich erwähne eine Fragestellung als Vorgabe für den roten Faden in meinen Hausarbeiten immer in der Einleitung.

Zuerst nenne ich das Thema, führe kurz aus, worum es sich darum handelt und ob ich es aus dem Seminar/Vorlesung/~ entwickelt habe.

Dann formuliere ich eine allgemeine Frage. "Wie gestaltet sich die Förderung von Lese und Schreibkompetenzen in Vor- und Grundschule im Kontext von Family Literacy?" wäre so eine gaaaanz allgemeine Frage.

Wenn du auf die Vor- und Nachteile eingehst, nur auf einen Teilaspekt (ich kenne mich nicht mit dem o.g. Thema aus, deswegen schreibe ich das mal so beispielhaft  ), dann verarbeite das in der Frage.


Falls du weitere Fragen hast, ich hab schon einige Hausarbeiten erfolgreich geschrieben, Du kannst mir gerne PMs schreiben.


Edit: Wenn die Arbeit nur so kurz ist, dann isses auf jeden Fall richtig, vom allgemeinen Thema sich nen Teilaspekt rauszunehmen und sich damit zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. April 2014)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Dann formuliere ich eine allgemeine Frage. "Wie gestaltet sich die Förderung von Lese und Schreibkompetenzen in Vor- und Grundschule im Kontext von Family Literacy?" wäre so eine gaaaanz allgemeine Frage.



und wenn es nur um ein einziges Projekt geht, dann kommt noch sowas wie "am Beispiel des Hamburger Programmes FLY-Family Literacy."
(nur als Beispiel)

Die Fragestellung ist ja nur dafür da (wenn ich mich nicht irre), weil nicht einseitig argumentiert werden soll, sondern wie es eine Erörterung verlangt abewogen wird.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. April 2014)

"Die Fragestellung ist ja nur dafür da (wenn ich mich nicht irre), weil nicht einseitig argumentiert werden soll, sondern wie es eine Erörterung verlangt abewogen wird."

Damit soll ja auch das ominöse Forschungsinteresse, der mögliche Erkenntnisgewinn deutlich gemacht werden, der mit der Arbeit erreicht werden soll. Auch ist es sinnvoll, wenn man eine Frage hat, das erleichtert es, die Arbeit einzugrenzen und das eigene Thema zu konkretisieren. Sonst rutscht man schnell in verallgemeinernde Aussagen und man erschwert sich das ganze ungemein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> und wenn es nur um ein einziges Projekt geht, dann kommt noch sowas wie "am Beispiel des Hamburger Programmes FLY-Family Literacy."
> (nur als Beispiel)



Genau so hatte ich es mir eben auch schon gedacht. 

"Förderung der Lese und Schreibkompetenz anhand/am Beispiel des Hamburger Projektes "FLY - Family Literacy""

Danke euch beiden, wenn mir noch ne Frage einfällt meld ich mich (ist meine zweite Hausarbeit/Facharbeit, aber irgendwie fand ich damals "Import und Export von Kfz-Fahrzeugen anhand einer Speditionsgesellschaft" einfacher  )


----------



## heinzelmännchen (20. April 2014)

Hehe, man wächst mit seinen Aufgaben. Wenn ich überlege, wie ich meine erste Uni-Hausarbeit geschrieben habe und wie ich es heute mache....^^

Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg


----------



## Wynn (27. April 2014)

Cooles Teil ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (27. April 2014)

Also dass Star Trek teilweise Realität werden könnte, finde ich nicht so abwegig, aber Superman? http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/2013/jul/17/5d-superman-memory-crystal-heralds-unlimited-lifetime-data-storage


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2014)

Na, wer weiß wo wir diese Damen und Herren wohl bald sehen werden ? Freu mich ja schon irgendwie 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (29. April 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Na, wer weiß wo wir diese Damen und Herren wohl bald sehen werden ? Freu mich ja schon irgendwie



*insert random disney bash here* 

Nee, ich freu mich auch. Schlimmer als Episode II kann's ja fast nicht werden, selbst mit Gesangseinlagen nicht. Wenn sie aber singen, dann will ich das R2D2 und C3PO ein Duett bekommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2014)

Ich sehe grad erst, dass dort ein R2D2 im Hintergrund steht


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. April 2014)

#miasanraus!&#9829;


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"OH SHIT HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE" - said no one ever.

Ein neues Zeitalter beginnt: CoD Ghost 2.


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> "OH SHIT HYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYPE" - said no one ever.
> 
> Ein neues Zeitalter beginnt: CoD Ghost 2.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Qhy6Z9kSO4o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (1. Mai 2014)

Schon wieder ein neues CoD? Kam da nicht erst ein neues? Die wissen doch auch nicht mehr was sie bringen sollen.


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2014)

wo wir beim thema sind


http://www.gamespot.com/articles/rumor-2014-s-call-of-duty-game-is-called-patriots-set-during-world-war-1-and-coming-to-xbox-one-ps4-pc-update/1100-6419317/


----------



## Wynn (1. Mai 2014)

das das ww 1 und 2 thema ist doch durchgekaut dachte ich ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> das das ww 1 und 2 thema ist doch durchgekaut dachte ich ^^


Wird's leider nie genauso wie Nahost oder Usa-Russen Konflikte.


----------



## Saji (1. Mai 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wird's leider nie genauso wie Nahost oder Usa-Russen Konflikte.



Wie wäre es mal mit einem McDonalds-BurgerKing Konflikt? Statt Bloodscreen gibt's einen Ketchupscreen und das Dauersprinten würde auch der Vergangenheit angehören.


----------



## Ogil (1. Mai 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit einem McDonalds-BurgerKing Konflikt? Statt Bloodscreen gibt's einen Ketchupscreen und das Dauersprinten würde auch der Vergangenheit angehören.



Das Leveldesign waere auch vereinfacht weil Treppen nicht mehr zu bewaeltigen waeren - dafuer gaebe es dann den Mobility-Scooter als Killstrike-Reward!


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Mai 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das Leveldesign waere auch vereinfacht weil Treppen nicht mehr zu bewaeltigen waeren - dafuer gaebe es dann den Mobility-Scooter als Killstrike-Reward!



Insulinspritzen als Powerup?


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Mai 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit einem McDonalds-BurgerKing Konflikt?



Das war ne recht beliebte Map/Mod damals für Unreal Tournament


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Mai 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Das war ne recht beliebte Map/Mod damals für Unreal Tournament



Ich wollte grade sagen, kommt mir doch bekannt vor... gutes altes UT


----------



## ZAM (5. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> CoD *Ghost *2.





Plx not


----------



## Aun (5. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Plx not






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2014)

Mal ganz ehrlich. Ich finde den neuen CoD Trailer sehr interessant.


----------



## Ogil (5. Mai 2014)

Den Trailer von Ghosts fand ich auch gut - hatte mir sogar die "Hardened Edition" geholt. Deswegen war das Spiel trotzdem der groesste Murks - ein Spiel bei dem sich Next-Gen-Grafik scheinbar durch die Systemanforderungen und nicht durchs Aussehen definierte. Und dazu kam, dass es das reinste Lagfest war - da brauchte nichtmal gecheatet werden, gewonnen hat wer keinen Lag hatte...


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Den Trailer von Ghosts fand ich auch gut - hatte mir sogar die "Hardened Edition" geholt. Deswegen war das Spiel trotzdem der groesste Murks - ein Spiel bei dem sich Next-Gen-Grafik scheinbar durch die Systemanforderungen und nicht durchs Aussehen definierte. Und dazu kam, dass es das reinste Lagfest war - da brauchte nichtmal gecheatet werden, gewonnen hat wer keinen Lag hatte...



This und mehr. 

Der Trailer von Advanced Warfare erinnert mich vorrangig an Crysis. Anzüge mit Kraftverstärkung und Tarnung?


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2014)

bei cod ghost wurde halt alles in die motion capturing der hunde gesteckt  da war kein geld mehr für bug fixing und mp support ^^


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das bestimmte Personen versuchen den Thread hier zum neuen GUMO zu machen. 10/5




holt die fackeln und mistgabeln!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> bei cod ghost wurde halt alles in die motion capturing der hunde gesteckt  da war kein geld mehr für bug fixing und mp support ^^



Oder Grafik.


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2014)

naja vieleicht haben sie draus gelernt so bioware wohl aus dragon age 2 gelernt hat


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ag_LJuKZ7Ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> naja vieleicht haben sie draus gelernt so bioware wohl aus dragon age 2 gelernt hat



Ich bin mir sicher, dass Activision aus Fehlern von EA gelernt hat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Mai 2014)

Bin wohl er einzige Mensch, der Dragon Age 2 besser fand als Teil 1 wa ?


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2014)

ja bist du


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bin wohl er einzige Mensch, der Dragon Age 2 besser fand als Teil 1 wa ?



Nö, Dragon Age 2 wird gehasst, weil es die Obermufftis des Internes scheiße fanden. Herdentrieb usw.
Die meisten haben keine wirkliche Meinung dazu sondern plappern nur alles dumm nach.


----------



## Magogan (7. Mai 2014)

Hmm, meint ihr, mit dem Kabel habe ich mehr FPS, wenn ich meinen PC daran anschließe? http://www.justhifi....-DBS_a4902.html


----------



## Wynn (7. Mai 2014)

kauf die am besten 2 kabel


----------



## Magogan (7. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> kauf die am besten 2 kabel


Ja, hab auch ein Netzwerkkabel für 700 Euro gekauft, jetzt kann ich Titanfall mit 1 GBit/s herunterladen, obwohl ich nur eine 128000er Leitung habe


----------



## Saji (7. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> kauf die am besten 2 kabel



Kein Scheiß, ich hatte mal einen Kunden der sich ein 1,8m Cinch Kabel für knapp 400 Euro bestellte. Als ich ihn dann ein paar Wochen später fragte ob die Musik nun besser klingt bekam ich als Antwort nur einen Todesblick. 



H2OTest schrieb:


> Edit neuer Avatar und Signatur, wie finden?



Die Sig ist majestic as fuck.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Mai 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Edit neuer Avatar und Signatur, wie finden?



Ich möchte sie in mir spüren. wat


----------



## Wynn (7. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich möchte sie in mir spüren. wat



du stehst auf echsen ?


----------



## Magogan (9. Mai 2014)

Wie erkennt man bei Frauen, ob sie 18 sind? Hab eben eine 15-jährige für 18+ gehalten. Ist mir irgendwie ein bisschen peinlich xD Aber die war auch geschminkt und so xD


----------



## H2OTest (9. Mai 2014)

Magogan deckt immer mehr peinliche und widerlichkeiten seines "Ichs" auf ...


----------



## Magogan (9. Mai 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Magogan deckt immer mehr peinliche und widerlichkeiten seines "Ichs" auf ...


Aber die sah wirklich aus wie 18+, das ist es ja. Ob man das überhaupt erkennen kann, weiß ich nicht. Ich wüsste nicht, woran, nichts hat darauf hingedeutet, dass sie erst 15 ist Oo Ich dachte sogar erst, sie wäre die Freundin von dem einen Typen da, dabei war das ihr Vater Oo


----------



## H2OTest (9. Mai 2014)

Perso, Führerschein, eintätowierter Barcode.


----------



## Magogan (9. Mai 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Perso, Führerschein, eintätowierter Barcode.


"Ey Süße, kann ich mal deinen Personalausweis sehen?"


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. Mai 2014)

aber nicht, dass du mal eine abschleppst und dann angezeigt wirst


----------



## H2OTest (9. Mai 2014)

Magogan, wie wärs mit fragen? ich wurde auch mit 15 für 21 gehalten!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Mai 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Magogan, wie wärs mit fragen? ich wurde auch mit 15 für 21 gehalten!


Ich werde mit 21 für 15 gehalten.


----------



## H2OTest (9. Mai 2014)

Ärgerlich, naja hatte auch mit 15 3 Tage Bart und kurzgeschorene Haare und sah ganz dezent rechts aus


----------



## Legendary (9. Mai 2014)

Ich seh mit 28 aus wie 18, manche haben mich noch jünger geschätzt. 

Ich werde gern unterschätzt weil dann immer Kinnladen fallen wenn ich mein wahres Alter präsentiere, vor allem an Supermarktkassen wenn dann die Kassiererin rot wird.


----------



## Ogil (9. Mai 2014)

Meine Frau wird mit Mitte-30 auch noch nach dem Ausweis gefragt wenn sie Alk kauft


----------



## Saji (9. Mai 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Meine Frau wird mit Mitte-30 auch noch nach dem Ausweis gefragt wenn sie Alk kauft



Glückwunsch! Das nenn' ich dann mal einen Jackpot. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Mai 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Meine Frau wird mit Mitte-30 auch noch nach dem Ausweis gefragt wenn sie Alk kauft



In England.


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jugendmode 2015 ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Mai 2014)

Ich hab nie verstanden wieso Marty nicht einfach die Polizei gerufen hat.


----------



## Magogan (11. Mai 2014)

Hmm, wieso bekomme ich Bauchschmerzen und ein wenig Übelkeit, wenn ich Cornflakes esse, obwohl ich eigentlich gegen keinen der Bestandteile allergisch bin? Wenn ich nur Milch trinke, geht es mir nicht schlecht. Und ich wüsste nicht, was da sonst drin sein sollte, das diese Beschwerden verursacht...


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2014)

was für cornflakes den ?


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Mai 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, wieso bekomme ich Bauchschmerzen und ein wenig Übelkeit, wenn ich Cornflakes esse, obwohl ich eigentlich gegen keinen der Bestandteile allergisch bin? Wenn ich nur Milch trinke, geht es mir nicht schlecht. Und ich wüsste nicht, was da sonst drin sein sollte, das diese Beschwerden verursacht...



Es gibt Bestandteile die in so geringen Mengen drin sind das die Hersteller sie nicht draufdrücken müssen.


----------



## Magogan (11. Mai 2014)

Diese Schoko-Flocken von Kellogs... Wenn ich davon zu viele esse, drückt das so im Bauch, als wäre da zu viel Luft drin 

Edit: Es tut immer noch weh...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Mai 2014)

Unglaublich wie viele sich in ihrer Sexualität bedroht fühlen, das sie dermaßen über den Gewinner des ESC haten müssen. 

#fuckhumanity.


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2014)

das hat nichts mit der menschheit zu tuen das war doch 2006 als lordi gewonnen hat genauso die diskussionen ^^

und ich weiss garnicht warum so ein aufregung um die wurst gemacht wurde - ich fand es viel schlimmer wie das publikum auf die gruppe aus russland  reagiert ^^

die ganzen wurst witze und co sind doch harmlos  die gab es vorher schon und wurden auch von extra 3 und co vorangetrieben ^^


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> und ich weiss garnicht warum so ein aufregung um die wurst gemacht wurde - ich fand es viel schlimmer wie das publikum auf die gruppe aus russland reagiert ^^



ich weiß garnicht was schlimmer ist. der/die travestiekünstler/in oder, dass wynn esc geschaut hat 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. Mai 2014)

ich hatte herr der ringe teil 3 geschaut ^^

nur später halt gelesen als randnotiz das russland halt ausgebuht wurde


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Mai 2014)




----------



## bkeleanor (12. Mai 2014)

zum Thema ESC.
Es war ja schon länger so, dass es beim ESC nicht um die Musik geht.
Wenn ich für irgend etwas meine Stimme hätte geben müssen, dann wäre das für die Bühne gewesen. Das Teil hat echt fette Effekte daher zaubern können. Deshalb! klarer sieger ist die Bühne oder meinetwegen, die sie gebaut haben.


----------



## Magogan (12. Mai 2014)

Argh! Ich glaub, ich hatte eine Lebensmittelvergiftung... Und mein Bauch/Magen/Darm ist immer noch gereizt... Weiß jemand, was da hilft?


----------



## Wynn (12. Mai 2014)

hausarzt


----------



## Magogan (12. Mai 2014)

Bis ich da rankomme, bin ich wieder gesund xD

Ich dachte eigentlich eher an so Tipps wie Tee trinken oder so...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2014)

3 Tage wenig essen und viel Wasser trinken. Wenn es dann nicht weg ist,  würd ich zum Arzt gehen.


----------



## Magogan (12. Mai 2014)

Hmm, ich weiß nicht, ob die leichten Schmerzen im Magen davon kommen, dass ich krank bin, oder davon, dass ich Hunger habe... Dummerweise sollte ich je nachdem entweder lieber nichts/wenig essen oder ganz normal xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Mai 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, ich weiß nicht, ob die leichten Schmerzen im Magen davon kommen, dass ich krank bin, oder davon, dass ich Hunger habe... Dummerweise sollte ich je nachdem entweder lieber nichts/wenig essen oder ganz normal xD


ODER jetzt kommt meine Vermutung, du bist einfach eine Pussy. :/

Aber okay, wer nur Pizza isst, sollte sich nicht wundern wenn dann irgendwann mal der Magen rebelliert.


----------



## Magogan (12. Mai 2014)

Na ja, Pizza ist ja auch nicht mehr als "Brot" mit diversen Zutaten belegt. Außerdem hab ich Nudeln gegessen, bevor mir schlecht wurde. Wahrscheinlich war die Soße nicht mehr gut oder was weiß ich... Wieso sollte ich eine Pussy sein, wenn es mir schlecht geht, weil ich etwas nicht vertragen habe? Oo

Jetzt geht es mir praktisch schon wieder gut  Scheint zum Glück keine Infektion oder so zu sein


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Mai 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Na ja, Pizza ist ja auch nicht mehr als "Brot" mit diversen Zutaten belegt. Außerdem hab ich Nudeln gegessen, bevor mir schlecht wurde. Wahrscheinlich war die Soße nicht mehr gut oder was weiß ich... Wieso sollte ich eine Pussy sein, wenn es mir schlecht geht, weil ich etwas nicht vertragen habe? Oo
> 
> Jetzt geht es mir praktisch schon wieder gut  Scheint zum Glück keine Infektion oder so zu sein


Weil du wegen jeder Kleinigkeit rumheulst.


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Weil du wegen jeder Kleinigkeit rumheulst.



+1 mah boi!


----------



## Wynn (13. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TEWT0Anrc7k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Guten Morgen. *Seine Sentry tätschelt*


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2014)

einen grumpy morgen an alle




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2014)

Hätt nie gedacht das ich das mal sag aber ich vermisse mein Singleleben


----------



## Saji (14. Mai 2014)

Alux, einmal in Foren von gofeminin und Konsorten lesen, dann hast du ohnehin keine Lust mehr auf eine Beziehung.


----------



## Wynn (14. Mai 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Alux, einmal in Foren von gofeminin und Konsorten lesen, dann hast du ohnehin keine Lust mehr auf eine Beziehung.



Da biste also wenn du nicht hier bist - interessant ^^


----------



## Saji (14. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Da biste also wenn du nicht hier bist - interessant ^^



Ja, ich gebs zu. ^^ Man findet da aber auch geniale Themen. Mein Highlight das ich gestern gefunden habe:



> Meine Kleine will nicht KACKEN!


----------



## Alux (14. Mai 2014)

So Jungens und Mädels was geht


----------



## Aun (14. Mai 2014)

Alux schrieb:


> So Jungens und Mädels was geht



gerade kaffee




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Mai 2014)

i'm living on the left lane.


----------



## Wynn (17. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (17. Mai 2014)

*fump*


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Mai 2014)

moin


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2014)

hallo


----------



## Saji (19. Mai 2014)

Soladra schrieb:


> hallo



Hai.


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2014)

Sir, I like your avatar xD


----------



## Saji (19. Mai 2014)

Soladra schrieb:


> Sir, I like your avatar xD



Danke. 

Jetzt aber erst mal nen Kaffee machen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2014)

Shoutbox vs. GUMO .. mh


----------



## Saji (19. Mai 2014)

Ich mag den Gumo lieber. Da scrollt einem der Mist nicht weg und man kann in Ruhe nachlesen. Aber das war sicher nicht das was du wissen wolltest.


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2014)

Ich hab nur "laut gedacht"


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> RIP Twitch 1000/5
> 
> http://www.giga.de/w...-dienst-twitch/




was sind den genau deine ängste ?


----------



## Saji (19. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab nur "laut gedacht"



Sprich dich ruhig aus. Wir sind für dich da.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Mai 2014)

Soladra schrieb:


> hallo



wer is das, was kann die, welches level und wie stark? o0


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2014)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> wer is das, was kann die, welches level und wie stark? o0



SOladra

schreiben

LEvel Nesthäckchen

Wie Stark: Bin iM forum, seid ich 9 bin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2014)

Soladra schrieb:


> Wie Stark: Bin iM forum, *seid ich 9 bin*.



Und mental immer noch gesund ? ist das möglich ?


----------



## H2OTest (19. Mai 2014)

nein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2014)

Danke Dennis.


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2014)

ich bin kaputt reingekommen xD^^ aber iwie war damals mehr los^^


----------



## Fakebook (19. Mai 2014)

Soladra schrieb:


> ich bin kaputt reingekommen xD^^ aber iwie war damals mehr los^^


Das stimmt. Also dass hier mal mehr los war. Mich würde es ja freuen, wenn man hier wieder Tag und Nacht jemanden zum Rumspammen treffen würde.
Aber ich geh ja selbst in anderen Foren fremd-spammen.

Tante Edit ruft noch hinterher: als ich neun war, gab es das Wort 'Internet' noch nicht mal.


----------



## schneemaus (19. Mai 2014)

Ach, Soladra gibt's auch noch/wieder?


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2014)

Maaaaus  Ja, Ich lebe... und bin inzwischen 17... ich bin alt o.o


----------



## Fakebook (19. Mai 2014)

2009 im Alter von neun Jahren angemeldet und 2014 biste 17?
Gottlob alter ich nicht so schnell :-P

(BTW...hab mich grad im Fratzenbuch zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt. Dachte, da wäre die Luft besser. Nu habe ich ne Vegan-Diskussion am köcheln *nörv*)

BTW2: wer ist hier eigentlich Dienstältester? Wynn, Leg, Marcus? Ich werf ne 41 in die Runde.


----------



## H2OTest (19. Mai 2014)

uhh am im *hust* nur 2 jahre jünger las ich


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> was sind den genau deine ängste ?



Der Rundfunkstaatsvertrag wegen dem youtube-Streaming als Funktion für Deutschland nicht zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## Fakebook (19. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




H2OTest schrieb:


> nur 2 jahre jünger


----------



## Soladra (19. Mai 2014)

Oha war ich da echt schon 12? Ich dachte, das war noch in unserem Alten haus und ich bin mit 9 umgezogen...


----------



## Aun (19. Mai 2014)

grushdak oder bascho. einer von beiden müsste mit am ältesten sein ^^

ich bin ja noch jung und unverbraucht, aber total verdorben


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Mai 2014)

Der beste Anhaltspunkt, dass man noch nicht wach ist?
Man liest auf dem XBox Dashboard "Meine Penise" anstatt "Meine Pins" und ist viel zu lange verwirrt darüber...


----------



## Soladra (20. Mai 2014)

Morgen


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (20. Mai 2014)

Kanns sein,dass diese GIF hier sehr beliebt ist?^^


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2014)

Seit ich es gestern gesehen habe - bei mir schon.


----------



## Soladra (20. Mai 2014)




----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2014)

stargate sg1 war die beste serie - stargate atlantis war auch nicht schlecht aber stargate universe konnte ich garnichts mit anfangen ^^

Damals als Stargate um 20:15 auf Rtl2 lief 2002 wurde sogar bei uns abends in dark age of camelot serverweit das pvp eingestellt auf albion seite weil alle stargate schauten ^^

die liebesstory zwischen sam und jack war auch gut wengistens hat es jack geschafft sam zu küssen anders als bei mulder & scully


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2014)

Soladra schrieb:


> Kanns sein,dass diese GIF hier sehr beliebt ist?^^



you must be new here




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> stargate sg1 war die beste serie



Erm .. veto


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> stargate sg1 war die beste serie - stargate atlantis war auch nicht schlecht aber stargate universe konnte ich garnichts mit anfangen ^^
> 
> Damals als Stargate um 20:15 auf Rtl2 lief 2002 wurde sogar bei uns abends in dark age of camelot serverweit das pvp eingestellt auf albion seite weil alle stargate schauten ^^



/sign. Hab ich früher immer mit meinem Vater geguckt, also die alten SG1 Folgen. Atlantis fand ich auch noch sehr genial, obwohl es oft immer das gleiche war. Stargate war die perfekte Space Opera, fehlt heute (Firefly ) irgendwie..


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Erm .. veto




^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





babylon5, firefly etc. pp. ^^


----------



## Ogil (20. Mai 2014)

Ich weiss nicht - der Film war ok, die Serie fand ich immer Trash...

(Firefly war natuerlich super, Babylon 5 fand ich auch besser als SG).


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> babylon5




Da bin ich ganz bei Sheldon ... *g*
Und jetzt zu Stargate .. achtung: Ich mag den Film lieber.  Und Richard Dean Anderson wird für mich immer nur MacGyver sein


----------



## Soladra (20. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> you must be new here



Nee, nur lange nicht mehr da. Oder glaubst du, ein Neuling hat 4000 Posts?  xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2014)

Ging auch wohl eher um das Potenzial von Firefly... naja. Battlestar Galactica will ich auch gern nochmal in einem ganzen Stück sehen.


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Da bin ich ganz bei Sheldon ... *g*
> Und jetzt zu Stargate .. achtung: Ich mag den Film lieber.  Und Richard Dean Anderson wird für mich immer nur MacGyver sein






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich mag tbbt nicht


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ich mag tbbt nicht



Ich ab Ende Staffel 4 mit dem ganzen unrealistischen Supernerds-mit-hübschen-Frauen-Beziehungsmüll auch nicht mehr. *g*


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2014)

babylon 5 habe ich wie farscape nur teilweise gesehen und dann fehlt mir meist der kontext ^^

Aber Firefly war cool und serenity wobei ich den schauspieler erst erkannt hatte als ich castle sah 

und bei big bang theory musste die halt die story ändern weil sonst keine ideen mehr ^^


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2014)

Es soll auch Leute geben die Lost gut fanden


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2014)

ich fands nicht schlecht ^^ habe sogar das spiel dazu gezockt ^^ nur die letzte staffel damals verpasst


----------



## Ogil (20. Mai 2014)

Das Beste ist ohnehin "Red Dwarf"


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2014)

noch nie gehört


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2014)

Lost war großartig. Bis zur letzten Staffel. Die hat alles versaut. ALLES. DAS HAT ALLES NULL SINN GEMACHT. DU SCHAUST DIR DIESE DUMME SERIE SEIT 5 STAFFELN AN UND DANN WISCHEN SIE DIR SO EIN ENDE HIN.


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> DAS HAT ALLES NULL SINN GEMACHT. DU SCHAUST DIR DIESE DUMME SERIE SEIT 5 STAFFELN AN UND DANN WISCHEN SIE DIR SO EIN ENDE HIN.



Sag ich doch


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lost war großartig. Bis zur letzten Staffel. Die hat alles versaut. ALLES. DAS HAT ALLES NULL SINN GEMACHT. DU SCHAUST DIR DIESE DUMME SERIE SEIT 5 STAFFELN AN UND DANN WISCHEN SIE DIR SO EIN ENDE HIN.





Spoiler



sag doch gleich das du how i met your mother meinst bzw die dinos und andere serien wo das ende kaputt ist ^^


----------



## ZAM (20. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> sag doch gleich das du how i met your mother meinst bzw die dinos und andere serien wo das ende kaputt ist ^^





Spoiler



Das Ende war für mich aber schlüssig, ich hab nichts anderes erwartet. Außer bei Barney vielleicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2014)

Lost verfolgt man aber anders als HIMYM. Damals hatte Lost für mich den gleichen Stellenwert wie GoT jetzt. Ich hoffe, die führen die Serie ordentlich zu Ende (sollte es i-wann mal zu Ende gehen).


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lost verfolgt man aber anders als HIMYM. Damals hatte Lost für mich den gleichen Stellenwert wie GoT jetzt. Ich hoffe, die führen die Serie ordentlich zu Ende (sollte es i-wann mal zu Ende gehen).



game of thrones die serie wird ein ennde haben das liegt in einem safe während der noch 2 bücher schreiben muss.

es wird noch 3 staffeln geben dann ist die serie vorbei


----------



## Reflox (20. Mai 2014)

GoT endet vermutlich damit, dass alle tot im Dreck liegen und die White Walkes alles putt machen.


----------



## Ogil (20. Mai 2014)

Spoiler! Kick, ban, burn!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2014)

Reflox schrieb:


> GoT endet vermutlich damit, dass alle tot im Dreck liegen und die White Walkes alles putt machen.



Und Hodor sitzt aufm Iron Throne... calling it.


----------



## Reflox (20. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und Hodor sitzt aufm Iron Throne... calling it.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (20. Mai 2014)

Also ich kann mich an dich noch als 12- oder 13-jähriges Mädchen erinnern, nicht an eine 9-jährige.

Edit: Damit meinte ich natürlich Soladra, ich war irgendwie noch auf der letzten Seite am lesen.


----------



## Soladra (20. Mai 2014)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Also ich kann mich an dich noch als 12- oder 13-jähriges Mädchen erinnern, nicht an eine 9-jährige.
> 
> Edit: Damit meinte ich natürlich Soladra, ich war irgendwie noch auf der letzten Seite am lesen.



Egal^^ Jung auf alle fälle xD


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2014)

damals war das mäuschen warscheinlich auch noch quark im schaufenster ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2014)

http://www.pcgamer.c...goals-unlocked/

GG, da gucken alle Kickstarter Projekte bestimmt neidisch drauf...  4,4 Mio Dollar in 11 Tagen.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Mai 2014)

Gestern die letzte Prüfungsleistung für den Gesellen der Wissenschaft abgegeben und heute noch den Zeugnisantrag. So richtig ist es noch gar nicht bei mir angekommen, dass es das war. Vielleichtliegt es auch daran, dass ich von Heute auf Morgen nicht mehr im Dauerstress bin.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lost war großartig. Bis zur letzten Staffel. Die hat alles versaut. ALLES. DAS HAT ALLES NULL SINN GEMACHT. DU SCHAUST DIR DIESE DUMME SERIE SEIT 5 STAFFELN AN UND DANN WISCHEN SIE DIR SO EIN ENDE HIN.


Naja, der Weg ist das Ziel ^^ Aber okay mir hat das Ende auch nicht gefallen. :3


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2014)

Me first.


----------



## Greendesert (21. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Me first.



Und dennoch recht Spät heute


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2014)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Und dennoch recht Spät heute



Ich habe extra gewartet. ^^


----------



## Derulu (21. Mai 2014)

Worauf?

Den richtigen Moment?


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Worauf?
> 
> Den richtigen Moment?



Immer  Erstmal die Beute beobachten.


----------



## Greendesert (21. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Immer  Erstmal die Beute beobachten.



Was denn für eine Beute? Noch nicht gefrühstückt?^


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2014)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Was denn für eine Beute? Noch nicht gefrühstückt?^



Nicht zum ernähren.


----------



## Greendesert (21. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nicht zum ernähren.



Sondern?


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2014)

Greendesert schrieb:


> Sondern?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (21. Mai 2014)

Ok, ja das kann man auch als Beute nehmen. Hilft sogar vielen anderen wenn du welche findest


----------



## heinzelmännchen (21. Mai 2014)

Oh man, das Wetter ist nicht grade förderlich für meine Motivation.

Bye bye Arbeitsmoral, wir sehen uns dann am Freitag, wenns regnen soll. Guten Urlaub!



30° und keiner hat Zeit, annen See zu fahren  	Immerhin kann ich später im Garten chillen


----------



## Greendesert (21. Mai 2014)

Arbeiten bei dem Wetter ist echt nicht so dolle. 20°C reichen vollkommen aus.

Beim Feierabend kann es ruhig mehr sein


----------



## Aun (21. Mai 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hallo zam


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2014)

film nie geschaut aber buch gelesen ^^


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2014)

Nur die TV-Version geschaut. Tim Curry ist halt einfach gut - der Rest des Films war ziemlicher Mist. *g*


----------



## Soladra (21. Mai 2014)

Huhu ... *vorbeiwank* Es ist heeeeeiiiß


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2014)

5. Stock, Fenster offen, Klimaanlage aus, Wetter passt.


----------



## Wynn (21. Mai 2014)

3 Stock, fenster zu, rollo runter, gardine vor - aushaltbar da alle fenster sonnenseite sind würde nur wärme reinkommen


----------



## Aun (21. Mai 2014)

nur pussies hier auf buffed. manmanman


----------



## Grushdak (21. Mai 2014)

Moin 

Und wieder mal sind gefühlsmäßig alle am stöhnen ... wird echt immer schlimmer bei den Menschen
Erst ist es zu kalt, dann zu trocken, dann wieder zu nass nun wieder zu heiss, scheiss Saharastaub + Angst vor morgigen Unwettern ... etc. ...

Auch wenn die starken Wechsel schon etwas den Kreislauf belasten ... omg ... ich finde es gut wie es ist.
Wir können zig mal dankbar sein, daß wir noch solches Wetter haben.
Möchte nicht mit anderen Regionen/Menschen tauschen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vGV8Hhhg9hQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Das schönste im Leben ist die Freiheit, denn dann sagen wir Hurra!
_und nun alle zusammen ..._
Schön ist es auf der Welt zu sein ...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. Mai 2014)

nein, leider ist es viel zu heiß.

abkühlung ist gut in dieser situation


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2014)

Soeben Sniper 2 Ghostwarrior durchgespielt. Irgendwie... alles sehr kurz, abgesehen davon das die Story Schrott ist. (Shooter hat.)
Mal gucken...vielleicht fang ich nachher Black Flag an...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2014)

Hab heute in der Schule, wo ich zZt arbeite, ne Wasserschlacht mit den Kiddies gemacht. Es war einfach trotzdem noch zu warm. Ich beschwere mich aber nicht.


----------



## Wynn (22. Mai 2014)

Amerika fürchtet sich derzeit vor dem Europäischen Happy Meal Maskottchen das in Amerika vorgestellt wurde  ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hBPf-2S0O_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Wir kennen es ja seit 2009/2010 als es zu uns kam 


Keine Ahnung was da so gruslig für Murica ist ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2014)

So, die letzten Stunden damit verbracht meinen Lappy neu aufzusetzen, war wohl doch was drauf. -_-
Aber jetzt funktioniert alles wieder.


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Mai 2014)

habe gerade ein gerücht gehört, dass GTA V und RdR für den PC erscheinen sollen.
Meine Reaktion....spiel nicht mit meinen Gefühlen.


----------



## Wynn (23. Mai 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> habe gerade ein gerücht gehört, dass GTA V für den PC erscheinen sollen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




GTA auf dem PC


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2014)

Meine Mum kommt nachher vorbei und macht mir Hühnersuppe, bb grippe!


----------



## Wynn (23. Mai 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rWmodfrQpCg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://www.twitch.tv/buffed_de

Heute abend 17:30 World of Tanks mit Firun und Shorty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


 Würde auch gerne mal Panzer fahren, wäre der coolste hier im Ort. Wobei... wohne ja in nem Kurort, die Rentner würde sicher Panik bekommen und schreien: DIE RUSSEN SIND WIEDER DA!!!...


----------



## Aun (23. Mai 2014)

och hier gibts allerhand möglichkeiten ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (23. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> GTA auf dem PC



was? failed :-)


----------



## Soladra (24. Mai 2014)

Morgen^^ oder ehr schönen Mittag ihr buffies


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2014)

tonygt schrieb:


> Immer schön die Rechten wählen tut der Eu sicher gut.



Klischeekeule ^^

Kaum sagst du hier in deutschland was kritisches heisst es du bist rechts 

beste beispiele sind in den medien folgendes zuletzt

sah man am besten bei germanys next top modell - nur weil man das schwarze modell nicht mochte sondern lieber ein anderes modell favorisierte >> du bist rechtsradikal 
eurovision song contest weil man die wurst nicht gefeiert hat und persönlich andere songs besser fand >> du bist rechtsradikal
weil man gegen wirtschaftsflüchtlinge (nicht kriegsflüchtlinge sondern leute die zu uns kommen weil sie hier geld bekommen) was sagt - was inzwischen sogar die csu derzeit stärkere kontrollen plant >> du bist rechtsradikal
weil man die begriffe die man als kind schon kannte wie negerkuss, zigeunersosse, usw nutzen tut >> du bist rechtsradikal

man darf halt in der öffentlichkeit nichts mehr sagen


----------



## Derulu (24. Mai 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> eurovision song contest weil man die wurst nicht gefeiert hat und persönlich andere songs besser fand >> du bist rechtsradikal



Nein...wenn schon, dann bist du bist intolerant. Und gesagt wurde das nicht zu Leuten, denen nur der Song nicht gefallen hat, sondern zu solchen, die gegen die Person/die Kunstfigur an sich gewettert haben...
Ja, "Rechte"/"Nationalisten" sind in der Regel intolerant (weil man Angst vor allem hat, was nicht der geläufigen Norm entspricht), aber es sind nicht nur ausschließlich Rechte...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2014)

Wynn, du darfst nur als Deutscher nichts sagen. Vergiss die Hitlerbürde nicht.


----------



## Aun (24. Mai 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wynn, du darfst nur als Deutscher nichts sagen. Vergiss die Hitlerbürde nicht.



jaja die bekanntesten österreicher waren mozart und sissi, beide kamen aus deutschland.
der bekannteste deutsche ist hitler, der kam aus österreich ^^


----------



## Derulu (24. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> jaja die bekanntesten österreicher waren mozart



Nanana...soweit ich weiß liegt Salzburg aber in Österreich, auch wenn es damals Teil von Bayern war, was aber wiederum zu der Zeit nicht "Deutschland" war, sondern ein eigener souveräner Staat...same with Sisi (nicht mit Doppel s ihr Banausen^^) - Geboren 1837 in Bayern, damals noch ein eigener souveräner Staat..."Deutschland" als solches gibt es erst seit 1871, da war Elisabeth schon lange in Wien 



Aun schrieb:


> der bekannteste deutsche ist hitler, der kam aus österreich ^^



Ja, das kam er. Hier war er obdachlos (lebte im Männerwohnheim) und ohne Job ("Postkartenmaler") und durfte auf der Kunstuniversität nicht studieren. Bei euch wurde er zum Kanzler gewählt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> jaja die bekanntesten österreicher waren mozart und sissi, beide kamen aus deutschland.
> der bekannteste deutsche ist hitler, der kam aus österreich ^^


True Story.


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Ja, das kam er. Hier war er obdachlos (lebte im Männerwohnheim) und ohne Job ("Postkartenmaler") und durfte auf der Kunstuniversität nicht studieren. Bei euch wurde er zum Kanzler gewählt



Hättet ihr ihn mal studieren lassen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2014)

Hat einer von euch Erfahrungen mit Eve-Online gemacht? Überlege es mal auszuprobieren, ist ja Humblesale imo.
Ists Arg kompliziert?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Mai 2014)

ERöffnen wir den Gumo heute mit einer Frage.



Wynn schrieb:


> webvideopreis war nette idee nur total fail ^^
> 
> besonders wo jemand der so garnichts mit youtube zu tuen hat 3 preise gewinnt und dann noch so ultrapeinlich sich entblösst vor allen
> 
> gangster hip hop halt ^^



Wovon redesch du?


----------



## Wynn (25. Mai 2014)

```
http://www.express.de/promi-show/-webvideopreis-2014--penis-alarm-bei-preisverleihung-,2186,27234838.html
```


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Mai 2014)

Heute Nacht 5 Stunden mit 2 Freunden vor Omegle verbracht, ich hab Dinge gesehen auf die ich nicht Stolz bin...und mich wohl mein lebenlang verfolgen werden...
Würde ja gerne ein paar Bilder verlinken oder Geschichten erzählen, aber das wäre Körperverletzung...


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Heute Nacht 5 Stunden mit 2 Freunden vor Omegle verbracht, ich hab Dinge gesehen auf die ich nicht Stolz bin...und mich wohl mein lebenlang verfolgen werden...
> Würde ja gerne ein paar Bilder verlinken oder Geschichten erzählen, aber das wäre Körperverletzung...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du bist ja ein ganz pöser pursche ^^


----------



## Wynn (25. Mai 2014)

man geht ja auch nicht auf omegle und schon garnicht mit videochat XD

das ist doch überfüllt mit leuten von 4 chan laut http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/sites/omegle


----------



## Davatar (27. Mai 2014)

Moin!

Mein Projektjahr im Ausland ist endlich vorbei, hurrah!
Leider ist mein anschliessender Urlaub auch schon wieder vorbei, nooooz 

Wie dem auch sei, das Leben hat mich zurück  ... und Buffed 

Edit: Einstiegsfrage: Da ich leider alle Wildstar-Betas verpasst habe (), hat sie wer gespielt und was hält Ihr vom Spiel?


----------



## ZAM (27. Mai 2014)

Pro:
- Ich mag bunte Comicgrafik 
- Interessantes Setting
- Nettes Storytelling mit vielen Sequenzen
- Durchgeknallte, witzige Charaktere und Geschichten
- Tolle Details
- Kampfsystem mit weniger Global-Cooldown, Autotarget-System, also halbaktiv, mag das

Contra:
- Manchmal etwas Orientierungsprobleme im Questverlauf in den Zonen
- Ggfs. bzgl. Bugs etwas zu früh dran
- Bin skeptisch, dass 40er-Raids noch funktionieren


Mir macht es Spaß, aber zum Headstart bin ich nicht dabei, ich warte ab.


----------



## Wynn (30. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (30. Mai 2014)

du brauchst am besten ein ersatzteillager....


----------



## Fakebook (30. Mai 2014)

Der Haussegen ist mal wieder in Gefahr. Meine reizende Nachbarin "spielt" Gitarre. Also sie _macht_ einzelne Töne   

B-B-D-B-D-B - - - B-B-D-B-D-B - - - B-B-D-B-D-B

Rhythmusgefühl und sauberer Anschlag sind noch mangelhaft, bei derart komplizierten Tonfolgen aber auch verzeihlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (30. Mai 2014)

Nicht aergern sondern froh sein, dass sie weder Geige noch Posaune uebt...


----------



## Fakebook (30. Mai 2014)

Hast recht. Hatte mal eine Klavierspielerin im Haus. Direkt über mir. Sie war zum Glück oft zu faul zum üben und klappte nur schnell den Klavierdeckel hoch, wenn Muttern nach Hause kam.


----------



## Edou (31. Mai 2014)

Moin moin  schönen samstag wünsche ich und viel spass allen heute arbeitenden. Der Feierabend naht! ( Naja ich begebe mich jetzt zur arbeit)


----------



## Wynn (31. Mai 2014)

fakebook was macht eingentlich dein grill und die gartenstühle ? alle noch ganz ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2014)

http://gaben.amigocraft.net/

thank me later #pcmasterrace


----------



## Aun (31. Mai 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://gaben.amigocraft.net/
> 
> thank me later #pcmasterrace






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FlMHdhf0nvE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Juni 2014)

Kennt sich einer von euch mit cnb routern aus?:<
Bzw mit Ports?


----------



## Davatar (2. Juni 2014)

Morgeeeen!

Wie war Euer Wochenende? Ich hab das erste Mal seit Jahren ein komplettes Zocker-WE hinter mir. Freitag am späten Nachmittag angefangen und Sonntag Nacht aufgehört, dazwischen nicht allzu viel geschlafen 
Es ist echt schön, wieder zu Hause zu sein nach nem Jahr Game-Abstinenz =)
Nächstes Wochenende gehts ans Rock im Park, wer von Euch geht da auch hin?


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Morgeeeen!
> 
> Wie war Euer Wochenende? Ich hab das erste Mal seit Jahren ein komplettes Zocker-WE hinter mir. Freitag am späten Nachmittag angefangen und Sonntag Nacht aufgehört, dazwischen nicht allzu viel geschlafen


Nur Teilweise auch. Wolfenstein beendet und Watch Dogs gespielt und ein bisschen Super Street Fighter IV 



> Nächstes Wochenende gehts ans Rock im Park, wer von Euch geht da auch hin?


Es ist zwar mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln für mich zu erreichen, aber mir zu teuer für das Line-Up, bei dem mich max. 2-3 Bands interessieren könnten. 




Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Kennt sich einer von euch mit cnb routern aus?:<
> Bzw mit Ports?


Inwiefern?


----------



## Deanne (2. Juni 2014)

Wow, hab ich auch mal wieder Zeit gefunden, hier reinzuschauen.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juni 2014)

*winkt* was macht das studium deanne ?


----------



## Deanne (2. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> *winkt* was macht das studium deanne ?



War in letzter Zeit sehr arbeitsaufwändig, aber ich will ja eine Doktorandenstelle. 

In nächster Zeit sollte es aber wieder ruhiger werden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Inwiefern?



Portproblem.


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2014)

Ich sehe grüne Ogil.


----------



## Derulu (2. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich sehe grüne Ogil.



Irgendwie besser als "tote Menschen"


----------



## Wynn (2. Juni 2014)

Untote Zombie Mods unter der Herschaft vom bösen Nekromanten Zam


----------



## ZAM (2. Juni 2014)

Braaaaaaaaains


----------



## Ogil (2. Juni 2014)




----------



## Wynn (5. Juni 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Alles neu macht der Mai! Naja, Zeitraum knapp verpasst, dafür aber mit ausgesaugtem PC-Innenleben und frischem Wallpaper.




Saji beim Pc reinigen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=orF2kEM3Y6Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Saji (5. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Saji beim Pc reinigen



OMG! Nicht mal ansatzweise! Das letzte Mal habe ich den PC im Oktober/November letzten Jahres saubergemacht, da hatte ich sogar den Lüfter von der Grafikkarte abgeschraubt und gereinigt. Dank neuer Karte war das nun nicht nötig. Aber so sehr würde ich NIE einen PC verkommen lassen. D: Zweimal im Jahre tritt meine Mühle zum Putzen an!


----------



## Alux (5. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wow, hab ich auch mal wieder Zeit gefunden, hier reinzuschauen.



Ich habs auch wieder mal geschafft xD


----------



## Wynn (6. Juni 2014)

> Die Polizei warnt vor einer neuen Phishing-Welle ungeahnten Ausmaßes: Offenbar leiden Millionen Bundesbürger unter regelmäßigen Rechnungsstellungen einer Firma, die sich selbst als "Deutsche Telekom" bezeichnet. Allein im Mai (!) lag der Gesamtschaden laut aktuellen Schätzungen zwischen 200 bis 400 Millionen Euro. Etwa die Hälfte aller deutschen Haushalte ist betroffen. Verbraucherschützer schlagen Alarm, denn einen materiellen Gegenwert erhalten die zahlenden Opfer keinen.



http://www.der-posti...iardenhohe.html


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juni 2014)

Hach ja, Sommer. Die Zeit wo ich die Lüfter manuell steuern muss weil die automatische Lüftersteuerung nicht hinterherkommt bei meiner uralt-Hardware und der Computer sich sonst selbst ausschaltet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genau zu solchen momenten ist die Temperatur immer hochgeschnellt und dann zack - aus.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> http://www.der-posti...iardenhohe.html


Das Ding ist doch als ein Aufziehen der der Telekom zu verstehen - oder?

besonders nach dem Eintrag:


> Für besonders dringende Fälle hat die Polizei unter 0180-447655 (0,49 EUR/Minute aus dem Netz der Deutschen Telekom) bereits eine kostengünstige Opferhotline eingerichtet





---------------

Bei uns herrscht zu Pfingsten der Ausnahmezustand.

-> Schüttenhoff

Schon die ganzen letzten Wochen gab es kleine Vorabfestlichkeiten inc. Kanonenschüsse etc.
Beneiden tue ich die Uniformierten bei dem Sommerwetter keineswegs.


----------



## Wynn (7. Juni 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Das Ding ist doch als ein Aufziehen der der Telekom zu verstehen - oder?



Der Postilon ist eine seriöse Website die von den öffentlichen rechtlichen finanziert wird


----------



## Grushdak (7. Juni 2014)

seltsames Ding ...   

Nur bei solchen Abzockbeträgen wäre imo schon längst was dazu in der Öffentlichkeit gekommen.
Und 400 Mio ... das sind die normalen Einahmen der Telekom - meine ich.

Dazu kommt, das in solchen Fällen die Hotline bei Polizei kostenlos ist - und wenn sie doch 'was kosten, max Ortstarif - 
aber nicht die typische Abzockrate 0,49 cent.

Daher halte ich die ganze Meldung irgendwie als Ente.

ps.
Habe mal eben paar Leute im Ort gefragt (ca 20) - keiner ist davon betroffen, was aber sein müsste - 
wenn laut Meldung angeblich jeder 2.te Kunde davon betroffen ist.
Wobei ... ist auch quatsch ... insgesamt jeder 2. Kunde - ist ja nicht ortsgebunden oder so.^^

pps.
Ich bekomme meine Rechnung online und sie wurde bisher regulär 1x abgebucht.

Da kann man ja nur das Beste für alle Betroffenen hoffen, wenn es denn so ist.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (7. Juni 2014)

hey der postilon wirbt selbst damit ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1f-lbizqvIg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> hey der postilon wirbt selbst damit ^^



War jetzt rein auf Grushdak bezogen ^^


----------



## Legendary (7. Juni 2014)

Omg...da kann wohl jemand nicht mal Ironie erkennen wenn sie einem mit der Faust ins Gesicht schlägt.


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Omg...da kann wohl jemand nicht mal Ironie erkennen wenn sie einem mit der Faust ins Gesicht schlägt.



Jetzt wo er den Post ein wenig verändert hat ist das auch besser zu erkennen... man weiss nie im Internet, hab schon viel Idiotie gesehen.


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (8. Juni 2014)

Naaa ihr Schnuckies, was geht?
Hab mal wieder Zeit gefunden mich an den PC zu setzen


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Juni 2014)

Ein wildes Alux!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alux (8. Juni 2014)

Oha ick brauch nen Schirm


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2014)

hachja schön im pool gammeln ^^


----------



## Legendary (8. Juni 2014)

Ich hab so abartigen Heuschnupfen...trotz Lorano und Nasenspray halt ichs nicht aus draußen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ich hab so abartigen Heuschnupfen...trotz Lorano und Nasenspray halt ichs nicht aus draußen.



feel ya brah. Bei mir ging es vor ein paar Wochen los, ich bekomme morgens ohne Vividrin akut nicht mal die Augen auf... v_v


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2014)

cocaine!


----------



## Alux (8. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> hachja schön im pool gammeln ^^



Stalkst du mir?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2014)

Bin jetzt 3 Tage krankgeschrieben, Antihistaminikum + Allerginasenspray bekommen, genauso schlimm wie vorher x.x


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3DBrG2YjqQA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Watch Dogs kriegt Konkurenz im Winter ^^


----------



## Davatar (10. Juni 2014)

Moin Jungens und Mädels!
Nach 5 Tagen Festival fällts mir irgendwie schwer, mich zu resozialisieren und zu arbeiten -.-
Unsere selbstkühlenden Bierfässer waren der Mittelpunkt des Zeltplatzes, da hat man schnell viele neue Freunde...und sobald das Fass leer ist, verliert man sie alle wieder


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2014)

Und, alle das Unwetter überlebt?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2014)

Kommt erst noch.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2014)

Kommst ausm Süden oder wie?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2014)

Jup. :s
Bin mal gespannt, bis jetzt ist's hier und unmenschlich heiß.


----------



## Magogan (10. Juni 2014)

Diese Hitze... Hier drin sind es fast 28°C...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Diese Hitze... Hier drin sind es fast 28°C...


Schraub dein Nasa-Pc auf und häng den Kopf über den Lüfter. =D


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Schraub dein Nasa-Pc auf und häng den Kopf über den Lüfter. =D



du weisst schon wie cpu/gehäuse/graka lüfter arbeitet ?


----------



## Magogan (10. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Schraub dein Nasa-Pc auf und häng den Kopf über den Lüfter. =D


Da ist es noch wärmer als 28 °C... Deswegen wird es hier drin ja so warm...


----------



## Ogil (10. Juni 2014)

Dann mach den PC aus? Die Welt wird es verkraften, wenn es heute mal kein Let's Play von Dir gibt...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> du weisst schon wie cpu/gehäuse/graka lüfter arbeitet ?




Doch, aber dann hätte es nicht gepasst. :I


----------



## Magogan (10. Juni 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Dann mach den PC aus? Die Welt wird es verkraften, wenn es heute mal kein Let's Play von Dir gibt...


Wird sie nicht!!!!1

Wenn wir gerade beim Thema sind: Ich muss mal wieder Watch_Dogs aufnehmen und dann kann ich vielleicht wieder WoW aufnehmen... Aber ich komme kaum mit dem Enkodieren der anderen LPs hinterher  Dabei mag ich tatsächlich recht gerne WoW aufnehmen, während mir Watch_Dogs und Dead Space 3 eher weniger Spaß machen...

Minecraft macht sehr viel Spaß, warum auch immer... Ich mag das irgendwie, etwas kreativ zu sein und tolle Dinge zu bauen 

In HdRO hab ich tatsächlich auch recht viel Spaß, in TESO will ich endlich mal ein neues Gebiet sehen, es scheint aber pro Fraktion auch nur 5 und das Startgebiet zu geben laut Karte.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2014)

Mach doch mal 1-2 vernünftig durchgeplante im Monat, statt 1000 langweilige mit abschweifendem 0815-Blabla.


----------



## Firun (10. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mach doch mal 1-2 vernünftig durchgeplante im Monat, statt 1000 langweilige mit abschweifendem 0815-Blabla.



This!


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Kommt erst noch.


Jepp es sollte bei uns schon seit Sonntag gewittern - bisher war so gut wie nix.
Gestern abend hat uns eine Front etwas gestreift (Mitte Deutschlands) - wurden aber bewahrt.
Nur heute Abend/Nacht soll es dicker kommen ... evtl. noch ne unruhige Nacht ... 

Heiß finde ich es nicht - nur unerträglich schwül.
Mein Herz springt seit heute vormittag im Karree. 

draußen 32°C ... drinnen 24°C bei 76% Luftfeuchte


----------



## Magogan (10. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mach doch mal 1-2 vernünftig durchgeplante im Monat, statt 1000 langweilige mit abschweifendem 0815-Blabla.


Es sind gar nicht 1000, sondern nur ca. 150 durchschnittlich. Und ich will ja die Spiele zeigen, das geht mit 2 Folgen pro Monat nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Diese Hitze... Hier drin sind es fast 28°C...



Och du armer, und ich dachte ich hätte es bei meinen 36°C schlecht.



Magogan schrieb:


> Es sind gar nicht 1000, sondern nur ca. 150 durchschnittlich. Und ich will ja die Spiele zeigen, das geht mit 2 Folgen pro Monat nicht.



Das würde implizieren das jemand deine Videos anschaut. Tut aber niemand. (Und du kannst mir nicht ernsthaft sagen das 1-8 Views pro Video nennenswert sind.)


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2014)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Och du armer, und ich dachte ich hätte es bei meinen 36°C schlecht.


Ich glaube, er meint eher in der Wohnung.
Und ich glaub kaum, daß Du in der Wohnung 36°C hast - es sei denn, Du lebst quasi auf der Strasse.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und ich glaub kaum, daß Du in der Wohnung 36°C hast - es sei denn, Du lebst quasi auf der Strasse.



Dachboden... kann schon hinkommen.


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich glaube, er meint eher in der Wohnung.


Halt mich bitte nicht für bescheuert, danke.

Dachgeschoss, schwarze Schindeln, große Fenster. (Bzw. ein riesiges Fenster auf der Seite wo natürlich die Sonne den ganzen Tag draufscheint, perfekt zur Verlaufsachse ausgerichtet. Wer sich das hat einfallen lassen gehört gehängt.)

Und dazu habe ich nichtmal nen Ventilator -_-


----------



## Magogan (10. Juni 2014)

Es gibt trotzdem Leute, die meine LPs gucken - und ich habe die Hoffnung, dass es auch irgendwann mehr werden 

36 °C sind wirklich heftig. Aber ich kann auch mit dem gleichen Argument kommen und sagen, dass es die Arbeiter in Katar, die sogar in den Mittagsstunden die Infrastruktur für die WM 2022 bauen müssen, noch schlimmer haben... Hab übrigens einen tollen Bericht dazu gelesen: http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/katar166.html


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es gibt trotzdem Leute, die meine LPs gucken - und ich habe die Hoffnung, dass es auch irgendwann mehr werden


Seit 2012 sind deine Views pro Video von 0-2 auf 1-8, manchmal 10 aufgestiegen.

Was ein rasender Erfolg.

Selbst ich hab ein einziges Video auf Youtube mal aus langeweile draufgepackt und das hat wesentlich mehr Views als alle deine zusammen. Und ich musste mir dazu nicht irgendeinen Nasa-Rechner kaufen. (Woher auch das Geld nehmen?) Nur so mal als vergleich.



> http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/katar166.html



Irgendwer hats immer schlimmer, grandios herausgefunden. Hätte ich dir auch schon vorher sagen können.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Juni 2014)

@ seanbuddha

Entschuldigung!
Daran habe ich gerade überhaupt nicht gedacht. 

Mein Denkvermögen scheint bei der Schwüle scheinbar sehr eingeschränkt zu sein.^^
Hoffentlich hat die kalte Dusche eben (vor dem Gewitter, was gleich droht) etwas geholfen.^

*ps.*
Habe meinen Schwenkventilator gerade auf max zu laufen.
Dennoch habe ich das Gefühl, daß es nur eine Wärmeverteilung ist - keine wirkliche Besserung. 

*pps.*
Was heute aber etwas geholfen hat ... nasse weiße Bettlagen vor die Außenscheiben der Wohnzimmer-Fensterfront hängen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juni 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es gibt trotzdem Leute, die meine LPs gucken - und ich habe die Hoffnung, dass es auch irgendwann mehr werden



Trotz allem sind 1-2 Spiele im Monat immernoch besser als wahllos einfach ALLES reinzuschmeißen... es wird sowieso ständig ein Problem für dich sein, wenn es genügend Leute gibt die es definitiv besser als du machen und die neuen AAA-Spiele ebenfalls spielen...

Du versinkst mit deiner "Taktik" nur im Treibsand der Mittelmäßigkeit. Gerade jetzt, wo es nunmal mit der ganzen Szene hoch her geht solltest du nicht schlecht gekochten Einheitsbrei abliefern, wenn du wirklich was erreichen willst, solltest du dich auf Besonderes konzentrieren, Sachen die nicht unbedingt jeder Arsch macht, später dann kannst du dich auch auf den Rest stürzen, wenn du überhaupt regelmäßige Zuschauer hast die NICHT deine Mutter und dein Onkel sind.


----------



## Fenya (11. Juni 2014)

Moin. Evtl ist der aktuelle WoW Levelcontent ja einfach nur zu ausgelutscht. Ich meine, jeder, der sich für das Spiel interessiert durfte das alles schon in und auswendig kennen und nur mäßig daran interessiert sein, jemandem nochmal dabei zuzuschauen, vor allem, wenn es sich nicht vom normalen Levelvorgang abhebt. Durch was auch immer - irgendwelche Challenges, die man sich selbst auferlegt oder so. Müsste man sich halt mal was überlegen, wenn es unbedingt bei WoW bleiben soll.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2014)

Von mir hat er mal ein Klick bekommen, weil ich wissen wollte warum jeder die so schlecht redet. Ich musste feststellen sie hatten Recht. x)

Btw, hab gestern Abend bei Amazon was bewertet mit 2/5 Sternen, wegen der geringen Haltbarkeitsdauer. Heute morgen bekomm ich ne Email, das mir kostenloser Ersatz geschickt wird. Dabei war das nicht gefordert und kam vom Hersteller aus. Nice!


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2014)

wenigsten wurdest du nicht verklagt sozi ^^

ne firma hat jemand schonmal verklagt weil man dem produkt eine schlechte werbung gab 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=A8YAlnMVELw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Bin mal gespannt wie die serie wird


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2014)

Ohne Witz?xD Bestimmt in Murica.

Wenn eine Bewertung unbegründed ist würde ich mich auch beschweren als Hersteller. Aber habe ja in ein paar Sätzen hervorgehoben was der Grund dafür war, allerdings auch positives hervorgehoben.

Uah mir ist so langweilig :<


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Uah mir ist so langweilig :<



du könntest dich bei der nasa für ihr planet express projekt melden



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder mit mir diablo 3 spielen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2014)

Hab ich nicht mehr, hatte es auch nur für die 360


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2014)

wer spielt das auf so ner verkackten konsole? oO


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2014)

Obacht mein Freund.&#128514;

Die Steuerung ist 1056889x flüssiger und bequemer!


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2014)

an welcher empirischen studie machst du das fest?
ich find konsole für sowas scheiße


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2014)

Vom Institut für ... ach sei ruhig.
Hast du's mal für die 360 gespielt? So viel entspannter, als wär Diablo für Gamepads entwickelt worden.
Hab beides ausprobiert und auf der Konsole läufts für mich vom Spielfluss flüssiger. :>


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2014)

wahrscheinlich hat d3 für konsole auto aim und dein charakter nimmt auf der konsole 90% weniger schaden ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2014)

Nope, aim lässt sich durch die sticks in die gewünschte Richtung verschieben. Nix mit anklicken wie beim Pc x)


----------



## Deanne (11. Juni 2014)

Alter Vatter, warum sind die Videos im Forum plötzlich so riesig?


----------



## Legendary (11. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> wer spielt das auf so ner verkackten konsole? oO






Wynn schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich hat d3 für konsole auto aim und dein charakter nimmt auf der konsole 90% weniger schaden ^^



In der Tat.


Erstmal selber spielen bevor man rumlabert. Habs auf PC und 360 gespielt und auf der Konsole hab ichs durch, weil ich entspannt auf der Couch sitzen kann und die Steuerung wirklich durchdacht ist, großes Lob an Blizz (wurde auch in Tests gelobt)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2014)

#pcmasterrace#consolololo#xbone#paystation4

Spaß bei Seite, habt ihr die weiße Destiny - PS4 gesehen ? Die werd ich mir wohl holen (sollte sie in DE erscheinen) ...


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> In der Tat.



Dann dürften die beiden hier gar nichts mehr posten.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> In der Tat.


Sagt gerade der Richtige, nach dem gestrigen "Knaller". 
Und auch versteckter Gossenjargon hat hier nix zu suchen!

Uppps ... Zeitlimit überschritten ...


----------



## seanbuddha (11. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Alter Vatter, warum sind die Videos im Forum plötzlich so riesig?



Weil ZAM anscheinend irgendwas kompensieren muss. Keine Ahnung, zurzeit weiss hier keiner was


----------



## Legendary (11. Juni 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Dann dürften die beiden hier gar nichts mehr posten.



+1



Grushdak schrieb:


> Sagt gerade der Richtige, nach dem gestrigen "Knaller".
> Und auch versteckter Gossenjargon hat hier nix zu suchen!



Meinst du die Schimmelgeschichte? Gossenjargon...echt putzig. Dann sag ich halt Schnauze. Ist bei uns in Bayern ein ganz normaler Begriff in der Mundart.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> #pcmasterrace#consolololo#xbone#paystation4
> 
> Spaß bei Seite, habt ihr die weiße Destiny - PS4 gesehen ? Die werd ich mir wohl holen (sollte sie in DE erscheinen) ...


Ich fang dann jetzt mal an zu sparen. :x


----------



## Davatar (12. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen!

Auf der Fable Legends-Webseite kann man sich für die Multiplayer-Beta einschreiben. Keine Ahnung ob das Spiel was taugen wird, aber ich denk mal die Beta lohnt sich sicher anzuschauen. Zu Fable 3 hatt ich sehr gemischte Gefühle. Einerseits war die Geschichte recht spannend, andererseits musste man dauernd diesen Ingame-Social-Interaction-Mist ausführen, um Skills verbessern zu können (Händchen halten, lachen, Witze erzählen und sowas...). Noja, mal schaun.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> #pcmasterrace







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> #pcmasterrace #consolololo







seanbuddha schrieb:


> Weil ZAM anscheinend irgendwas kompensieren muss. Keine Ahnung, zurzeit weiss hier keiner was



Immer  Aber war nur ein Bug - sollte wieder passen.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Immer  Aber war nur ein Bug - sollte wieder passen.



Jaja, ein Bug... das sagen sie alle!


----------



## Deanne (12. Juni 2014)

Maaaan, ich hab frei und bin so unproduktiv. Geschirr stapelt sich, Bude sieht aus wie Sau und ich lieg im Bett, surfe im Internet und zocke Tomodachi Life.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

das hört sich doch gut an  geniess die erholung - produkt kannst genug sein wenn der stress wieder los geht also dont worry be happy


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Tomodachi Life.



seriously?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. Juni 2014)

JA! Es muss ja nicht immer nur totschießen und WoW sein. Hab es gestern geschenkt bekommen und außerdem bin ich ein MÄDCHEN, sei mal froh, dass ich nicht "Shopping mit Gina-Lisa" oder so zocke!!!!


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> JA! Es muss ja nicht immer nur totschießen und WoW sein. Hab es gestern geschenkt bekommen und außerdem bin ich ein MÄDCHEN, sei mal froh, dass ich nicht "Shopping mit Gina-Lisa" *oder so* zocke!!!!







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fZjMAvII4vU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Deanne (12. Juni 2014)

Heiß! Ich glaube, dass Frau da noch viel lernen kann. Den coolen Spruch am Anfang merk ich mir auf jeden Fall. <3


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2014)

bäh. sowas spielt man nicht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (12. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> bäh. sowas spielt man nicht



Ich bin in einem Alter, wo man nicht mehr cool sein muss und ruhig zu sowas stehen kann. ^___^


----------



## Ogil (12. Juni 2014)

Und was wenn das Spiel 20GB gross ist, Aun? Dann muss es doch gut sein!


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2014)

Ich spiele Train Simulator ...

Aun, du bist dran.


---------
#nichtnurballernundwow


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

seit wann kann das forum hashtags nutzen ?


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> seit wann kann das forum hashtags nutzen ?



Seit vorhin


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

wieso   ?


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2014)

Ich mag den  einfach.


----------



## Aun (12. Juni 2014)

ich spiele goat simulator.

zam, du bist dran


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ich spiele goat simulator.
> 
> zam, du bist dran



Das ist wie Sharknado zu kennen und zu behaupten man schaut total den Underground-Trash.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ifMWBd4CIZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Habe ich gezockt mal bis zum ende - ihr seid drann ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> ich spiele goat simulator.
> 
> zam, du bist dran



Warum kommt es mir gerade so vor, als ob er den Post mit seinem MacBook Air in einem Starbucks gepostet hat, nachdem er Fedora, Hornbrille und Schal nochmal neu ausgerichtet hat?

Edit: Ich spiele unter anderem den TreeSimulator. Such Tree, very Forest, WoW.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LloovBnHKWA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte gern das hier gespielt
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ6tg1Id6-c?t=35s


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Edit: Ich spiele unter anderem den TreeSimulator. Such Tree, very Forest, WoW.



http://www.indiegala.com/weekly

falls die anderen es sich kaufen wollen


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> ... Immer  Aber war nur ein Bug - sollte wieder passen.


Nix passt - es ist genauso wie es seit gestern ist. 

Erst waren die Videofenster ganz groß, viele Links ganz zerschossen oder noch normal.
Nun sind die Fenster seit gestern  in der etwas größeren Ansicht.

Wenn alles wieder normal wäre, würden 2 Videos nebeneinander passer - was aber noch nicht geht. 

greetz


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2014)

Aufgrund von Arbeiten an einem Forenupdate, dass die alten Themes nicht mehr unterstützt supporte ich bei notwendigen Anpassungen nur noch das Haupt-Theme des Forums, nicht mehr "buffed.de (alt)" und auch nicht "Candie Pop".
Wenn es noch nicht passt, dann bitte einmal den Browsercache säubern, aber es ist angepasst.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

mal testen





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FaTEdhjnUp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FaTEdhjnUp4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
16:9 format halt für den anderen videoplayer wohl ^^


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2014)

Nebeneinander wird wegen der Einbindung nicht mehr funktionieren, das sind jetzt divs.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juni 2014)

HIER GIBBET NUN #HASHTAGS ?

#OMG #SOCOOL


----------



## Wynn (12. Juni 2014)

mal was testen 

#zam

deine suche ergab 1000 ergebnisse


----------



## H2OTest (12. Juni 2014)

#shika


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juni 2014)

#dennis

Oh Leute ich möchte so gerne Destiny zocken .______________.


----------



## Deanne (13. Juni 2014)

Oh man, ich hab schon wieder nen Hals...
In der City ist man leider auf Bus und Bahn angewiesen, weil man keine Parkplätze findet. Heißt: Schweißgeruch, überfüllte Busse, Verspätungen und Idioten, die mit ihren drölftausend Einkaufstüten alle Plätze blockieren. :-(


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2014)

Unsere Schiedsrichter haben nun endlich die Möglichkeit, aufdringlichen und meckernden Spielern Reizgas gezielt in die Augen zu sprühen, um sie kurzfristig außer Gefecht zu setzen", bestätigte ein FIFA-Sprecher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascalari (13. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Unsere Schiedsrichter haben nun endlich die Möglichkeit, aufdringlichen und meckernden Spielern Reizgas gezielt in die Augen zu sprühen, um sie kurzfristig außer Gefecht zu setzen", bestätigte ein FIFA-Sprecher.



Das wäre was^^


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja nee nicht wirklich


----------



## Firun (14. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




weeteeeeffff


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ZCS9trzaCw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man mag von ihm halten was man will, aber das ist nur lustig


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_ng2DhOKPlU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen!

Dank meiner Erkältung hatt ich praktisch kein Wochenende, dafür viiiiiel Schlaf...wie war Euers?
Immerhin hab ich nen neuen persönlichen Rekord aufgestellt: Wing Commander 4 komplett durchgespielt in 5 Stunden und das ohne Joystick


----------



## Nopsi (16. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgen!

@Davatar: Oh gute Besserung! Und Wing Commander - Nice - ich habe die Titel geliebt! :-)

So was zock ich nun die Tage...mhhh WoW ist schon länger Langweilig, Star Trek Online vermag auch nicht mehr zu begeistern - keine Langzeit Motivation, TESO ist schön anzusehen aber irgendwie ist die Steuerung nicht meins und die Deutsche Community ist irgendwie nicht anzutreffen...oder ich mach was falsch kann ja auch sein.

Wildstar oder Neverwinter was meint ihr?
Oder gibt es andere Vorschläge für ein Spiel mit Deutschen Server?

Wünsch einen guten Start in die neue Woche!


----------



## Dominau (16. Juni 2014)

Auch Internationale Server haben oft nette große Deutsche Community's. 
Aber Wildstar ist auf jedenfall ein Blick wert, ein schönes Spiel.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_JYKNqvsbKw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (18. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. Juni 2014)

Bin ich froh, dass der Host nicht in der Whitelist steht


----------



## Legendary (18. Juni 2014)

Aha...warum?


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2014)

Falls sich jemand im Bilder-Thread wundert: Ich hab ein paar der Beiträge mal in den passenderen Thread (Nachtschwärmer) geschoben - auch wenn die Zeiten erm .. nicht ganz passen.  Und btw. die ist auch mit Undercut heiß.  Ein paar Tattoos wären noch ... ach egal.

Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon Nachtschwärmer und GUMO zusammen zu legen?


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2014)

wenns einfacher ist 

aber wie nennen wir dann den Tread ?

Der Allgemeine Smalltalk Tread zu jeder Uhrzeit ?

24 Stunden offen für Diskussionen ?


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2014)

Twentyfourseven


----------



## Wynn (24. Juni 2014)

Es begann damit Das der GUMO mit dem NS zusammengelegt wurde und ZAM hat nur 24 Stunden um die Smalltalk Bombe zu entschärfen


----------



## ZAM (24. Juni 2014)

Noch ist nichts zusammen gelegt.


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und btw. die ist auch mit Undercut heiß.  Ein paar Tattoos wären noch ... ach egal.
> 
> Was haltet ihr eigentlich davon Nachtschwärmer und GUMO zusammen zu legen?


Eigentlich ist sie mit Undercut wesentlich heisser als ohne, aber Tattoos wären ziemlich unpassend 

Wir können die Threads natürlich zusammenlegen, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass irgendwelche Mods oder Admins das damals vor ein paar Jahren, als die Threads noch neu waren, nicht wollten 

Edit: Achja, aber wenn der Thread zum 24h-Thread wird, dann erwarten wir natürlich auch 24-stündige Verfügbarkeit und Ausfallsicherheit    Das SLA wird ziemlich übel für Euch


----------



## Deanne (25. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und btw. die ist auch mit Undercut heiß.  Ein paar Tattoos wären noch ...



Oh mein Gott, die Frau ist so unattraktiv, wegen der ist mir echt die Freude an GoT vergangen. Die hat irgendwas von einem Alien mit Duckface. Jungs, lasst mal eure Augen checken, das ist ja nicht normal.


----------



## ZAM (25. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, die Frau ist so unattraktiv, wegen der ist mir echt die Freude an GoT vergangen. Die hat irgendwas von einem Alien mit Duckface. Jungs, lasst mal eure Augen checken, das ist ja nicht normal.



Nach einer gewissen Zeit sinkt der Anspruch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (25. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, die Frau ist so unattraktiv, wegen der ist mir echt die Freude an GoT vergangen. Die hat irgendwas von einem Alien mit Duckface. Jungs, lasst mal eure Augen checken, das ist ja nicht normal.



Ähm...nein.


----------



## Deanne (26. Juni 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Ähm...nein.



Ähm, doch.

Emilia Clarke zB. ist klasse, das sage sogar ich als Frau. Natalie Dormer hingegen hat etwas an sich, das ich als unglaublich störend empfinde. 
Ich weiß nicht, was es ist, aber ich finde sie fürchterlich unattraktiv. Wahrscheinlich liegt es an dieser Schnute, die sie immer zieht.


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ähm, doch.
> 
> Emilia Clarke zB. ist klasse, das sage sogar ich als Frau. Natalie Dormer hingegen hat etwas an sich, das ich als unglaublich störend empfinde.
> Ich weiß nicht, was es ist, aber ich finde sie fürchterlich unattraktiv. Wahrscheinlich liegt es an dieser Schnute, die sie immer zieht.



Spagetti-Face ohne es verziehen zu müssen ist doch .. erm .. die wird sicher von vielen "schräg von oben weil ich was zu verbergen habe"-Fotoschicksen dafür beneidet. ;D


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Spagetti-Face ohne es verziehen zu müssen ist doch .. erm .. die wird sicher von vielen "schräg von oben weil ich was zu verbergen habe"-Fotoschicksen dafür beneidet. ;D






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich kann der dormer auch nichts abgewinnen. dann lieber death by snu-snu von gwendoline christie


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> dann lieber death by snu-snu von gwendoline christie






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2014)

ja zam ich kann deine ängste ihr gegenüber verstehen


----------



## Deanne (26. Juni 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> dann lieber death by snu-snu von gwendoline christie



Die sieht geschminkt und mit gewaschenen Haaren durchaus passabel aus.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2014)

Blau ist auch ne viel schönere Farbe als Grün.


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (26. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Blau ist auch ne viel schönere Farbe als Grün.



stimmt!

als ich damals in´s Aachener-Klinikum eingeliefert wurde, bin ich fast durchgedreht, weil dort alle Teppiche und alle Tapeten in Grüntönen waren - nur die Decken waren weiß gestrichen 
also in Blau wäre zwar auch krass gewesen, aber in so Badelandschaften wirkt das bei mir stimmungsfördernd, was ich von dem grün im Klinikum nicht sagen konnte


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2014)

Money in the Bank inc.


----------



## Wynn (26. Juni 2014)

DarthMarkus1st schrieb:


> stimmt!
> 
> als ich damals in´s Aachener-Klinikum eingeliefert wurde, bin ich fast durchgedreht, weil dort alle Teppiche und alle Tapeten in Grüntönen waren - nur die Decken waren weiß gestrichen
> also in Blau wäre zwar auch krass gewesen, aber in so Badelandschaften wirkt das bei mir stimmungsfördernd, was ich von dem grün im Klinikum nicht sagen konnte



wände weiss - betten grüner metall - in den gängen braune holzvertäflung ^^


----------



## ZAM (27. Juni 2014)




----------



## Davatar (27. Juni 2014)

Moins!

Gestern Homeoffice, heute um 16 Uhr nach Hause, Arbeit kann schön sein


----------



## Deanne (27. Juni 2014)

Ich fahr später nach Aachen, um mir einen neuen Rucksack zu kaufen, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorteile des schwarzen Rucksacks: günstiger, passt zu allem

Vorteile des Rucksacks im Camouflage-Muster: ausgefallenes Muster

PS: Falls wieder jemand den Zeigefinger erheben will: die Gurte sind aus Gummi.


----------



## Wynn (27. Juni 2014)

warum soll jemand den zeigefinger erheben ?

ich find beide sehen gut aus


----------



## Deanne (27. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> warum soll jemand den zeigefinger erheben ?



Weil ich mich hier vor langer Zeit als Veganer geoutet habe und einige viel Spaß daran hatten, rauszufinden, was in meinem Leben nicht vegan sein könnte. 

Ich würde beide kaufen, aber dann wäre ich bei 200 Euro und das muss echt nicht sein.


----------



## Davatar (27. Juni 2014)

Ich halte gar nix von Tarnfarben und bei Mädels die mit sowas rumlaufen denk ich immer, die müsst man mal für nen Monat ins Militär stecken, dann würden die auch nicht mehr damit rumlaufen. Daher wär ich eher für den schwarzen


----------



## Deanne (27. Juni 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich halte gar nix von Tarnfarben und bei Mädels die mit sowas rumlaufen denk ich immer, die müsst man mal für nen Monat ins Militär stecken, dann würden die auch nicht mehr damit rumlaufen.



Auch wenn es mir niemand glaubt, wäre ich wirklich gerne zur Bundeswehr gegangen. Allerdings bin ich nicht geeignet. Insofern würde ich solch eine Maßnahme begrüßen.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Juni 2014)

würde mal bei tkmaxx gucken, da hab ich genau so einen camou-Rucksack für 30 Euro gekauft(:
Und einen etwas schlichteren hab ich von h und m, ist aber dunkel blau und weiß nicht ob es den noch gibt.. Hat auch nur 35 glaube ich gekostet


----------



## Deanne (27. Juni 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> würde mal bei tkmaxx gucken, da hab ich genau so einen camou-Rucksack für 30 Euro gekauft(:
> Und einen etwas schlichteren hab ich von h und m, ist aber dunkel blau und weiß nicht ob es den noch gibt.. Hat auch nur 35 glaube ich gekostet



Mir geht es auch eher um den Rucksack an sich, einen normalen Camouflage-Rucksack bekomme ich auch in jedem Bundeswehr-Shop.

Dieser hier hat einen Kabelausgang und ein gepolstertes Laptopfach, welches ich dringend brauche. Dazu ist er relativ gut gepolstert. Natürlich könnte ich auch eine Laptop-Tasche kaufen, aber den Rucksack kann ich auch anderweitig verwenden.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Juni 2014)

dann nimm den Schlichten, aber in Dunkelblau


----------



## Deanne (27. Juni 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> dann nimm den Schlichten, aber in Dunkelblau



Steht nicht zur Diskussion. Das würde sich komplett mit meiner Garderobe beißen. Wenn es um Beutel, Taschen oder Rucksäcke geht, kommt mir nur schwarz ins Haus. Okay, das Muster hier bildet eine Ausnahme.

Ich denke, dass es vermutlich der schwarze Rucksack wird.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Juni 2014)

dann copp den Schwarzen und einen billigen Camou 
dann tust du in den halt nur Bier oder so rein


----------



## Deanne (27. Juni 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> dann tust du in den halt nur Bier oder so rein



In meinem Fall eher Cola Light. ^^

Gut ist auch, dass es den schwarzen Rucksack online NOCH günstiger gibt und ich dann wenigstens nicht nach Aachen muss.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Juni 2014)

Hab nen Ähnlichen in Schwarz. Tarnfarben wären mir persönlich zu auffällig. (und Tarnfarben sind doch eher so 90er)


----------



## Wynn (27. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> (und Tarnfarben sind doch eher so 90er)



nix gegen die 90er ^^ als ich mitte der 90er in die 7te klasse ging hatte ich solch einen rucksack in tarnlook als rucksack für die schule ^^


dann hast dich ja entschieden deanne


----------



## Deanne (27. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> (und Tarnfarben sind doch eher so 90er)



Tarnfarben sind aktuell wieder schwer angesagt. Wenn es nicht so wäre, würde Herschel den Print nicht rausbringen. 

Abgesehen davon gefällt mir der Rucksack auch unabhängig von irgendwelchen Trends echt gut. Aber kombiniert mit meinem Camouflage-Parka ist es einfach zuviel.


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Juni 2014)

den schwarzen (um auch noch meine meinung kund zu tun).
schwarz = zeitlos


----------



## ZAM (27. Juni 2014)

Schwarz weil .. schwarz.


----------



## Manowar (27. Juni 2014)

Camo


----------



## Deanne (27. Juni 2014)

Den schwarzen Rucksack hab ich nun online für 74 Euro gefunden, der im Camouflage-Muster liegt nach wie vor bei 115. Das ist ein Unterschied.


----------



## Wynn (27. Juni 2014)

schwarz ist halt einfacher zu farben als camo look ^^ bzw herzustellen


----------



## ZAM (27. Juni 2014)

Ich finde den Schwarzen schicker. Ich mag schwarz, trage grad nur schwarz, macht schlanker. 

Achja, Haha, sie hat Gummi gesagt...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2014)

Widerlicher Militärfetisch mit den Camomustern.
Für den Wald und alles könnte ich das verstehen, aber so? Muss nicht sein.

Schliesse mich den Anderen an, nimm schwarz.


----------



## ZAM (28. Juni 2014)




----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juni 2014)

Gummiriemen? Na ich weiß nicht... die gehen immer so schnell und gerne kaputt, ansonsten ist das Schwarz mit dem Farbton der Riemen definitiv der elegantere und ein bisschen Klasse kann nie schaden


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2014)

selber schuld


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Juni 2014)

Aun stinkt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Juni 2014)

Ich würd schwarz nehmen. aber nur weil ich alles in schwarz nehm. camo geht auch klar wenn der rest der kleidung dazu passt. (zb. der standart olivgrüne parka)


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2014)

wenn schon camo dann "marpat" 

das hat so ein retro feeling


----------



## Wynn (28. Juni 2014)

mein rucksack ist übrigens blau


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2014)

Rucksack ist für loserz! Umhängetaschen > alles


----------



## Wynn (28. Juni 2014)

meinste damit so kleine handtaschen reflox ? ^^


----------



## Reflox (28. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> meinste damit so kleine handtaschen reflox ? ^^



Nönö, mein Täschchen ist viel toller. aber wenn ich das hier poste, fisted mich ZAM mit seinem BAN Hammer.


----------



## Aun (28. Juni 2014)

Reflox schrieb:


> Nönö, mein Täschchen ist viel toller. aber wenn ich das hier poste, fisted mich ZAM mit seinem BAN Hammer.



da stehst du doch drauf!
taschen sind schon lange nicht mehr das, was sie waren. der trend geht ja momentan umgekehrt. die kerle tragen taschen und die beknackten hühner rennen mit dem eastpack durch die kante


----------



## Deanne (28. Juni 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Widerlicher Militärfetisch mit den Camomustern.



Militärfetisch... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (28. Juni 2014)

vieleicht weiss sozi inkompatibel garnicht was er mit militärfetisch aus drücken will ^^


----------



## Deanne (28. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> vieleicht weiss sozi inkompatibel garnicht was er mit militärfetisch aus drücken will ^^



Unter einem Militärfetisch stelle ich mir auch irgendwie etwas anderes vor...


----------



## Wynn (28. Juni 2014)

vieleicht hat er was gegen frauen/männer in uniformen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2014)

Ich würde nächstes Jahr gerne im Sommer für einen Monat ins Ausland. Bin dann mit meiner Ausbildung fertig und habe dann wohl ein wenig Leerlauf bis zum Arbeitsstart ( sollte alles so funzen wie ich denke ). 

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben ? Was ist besser, einfach ein Monat auf eigene Faust weg oder doch Work and Travel oder ein Auslandspraktikum ? Ziel soll Thailand/Neuseeland sein, aber bin da offen. Nur nicht Europa.


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2014)

Thailand

1tens

Impfungen gegen das was da grasiert

2tens 

Hangover 2 anschauen (es gibt keine frauen in thailand)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2014)

Konstruktive Beiträge ?


----------



## Wynn (29. Juni 2014)

war doch konstruktiv 

die impfungen werden von den meisten ärzten empholen


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juni 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Tipps geben ? Was ist besser, einfach ein Monat auf eigene Faust weg oder doch Work and Travel oder ein Auslandspraktikum ? Ziel soll Thailand/Neuseeland sein, aber bin da offen. Nur nicht Europa.



Nimms mir nicht krum, falls das jetzt nicht ganz korrekt von mir sein mag. Ich rede aus halbgaren Erinnerungen heraus von Dingen, die mir welche erzählt haben, die sowas schon gemacht haben:
"Auf eigene Faust" heißt quasi sowas wie nur das, was im Rucksack ist, und ne Hand voll Geld? Da könnte es schwierig werden bei so einem langen Aufenthalt wegen der Aufenthalsgenehmigung. Wenn es kein "Abenteuerurlaub" oder Rucksackurlaub werden sollte, dann würde ich mich bezüglich Work and Travel oder Auslandspraktikum oder was auch immer informieren. Es gibt viele Programme für studierende und junge Menschen, die einem bei diesem Vorhaben unterstützen. Also auch wegen Vobereitungen und Papierkram, usw.
Wenn du kein Problem damit hast in dem Monat im Ausland die meiste Zeit zu Arbeiten und weniger Urlaub zu machen, würde dich die Aktion auch mit einem sehr guten Eintrag für den Lebenslauf belohnen. Das wären dann zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe.

Ich hatte einen Kommilitonen (Mitstudent für diejenigen, die mit dem Wort nichts anfangen können), der hatte ein Urlaubssemester in Neuseeland gemacht. Ich hatte den Eindruck, dass er am liebsten dort geblieben wäre. Von daher denke ich mal, dass Neuseeland doch durchaus ein ganz tolles Ziel sein mag.

Ich hoffe mal, dass das zumindest ein kleines bisschen was geholfen hat. Ansonste sehe es als "moalische Unterstützung" an.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2014)

Danke Schrotti, aus Neuseeland habe ich bisher auch nur positives gehört (aus Thailand aber auch). Google hat mir schonmal ein paar Seiten empfohlen, die deinen besagten Service anbieten. Hätte nur gedacht, dass jmd eventuell Erfahrung aus erster Hand hat. Mir macht es nichts aus zu arbeiten, ich will aber auch viel vom Land sehen. Rein theoretisch würde sich dann ja Work and Travel anbieten, aber über einen Monat ist das dann ziemlich knapp. 

Wird sich dann wohl auch ein Auslandspraktikum beschränken, hoffentlich im Bereich Naturschutz. 

Ich hab irgendwie extrem Fernweh


----------



## Magogan (30. Juni 2014)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich würd gerne mein Geld in DLCs investieren!


Ja, ich wollte direkt am ersten Tag einen DLC für 10 Euro verkaufen, durch den man doppelt so viele Erfahrungspunkte bekommt. Die Erfahrungspunkte im Spiel senke ich dann auf die Hälfte, sodass man mit doppelten Erfahrungspunkten so schnell levelt wie eigentlich gedacht. Reittiere werden auch nur im Shop verfügbar sein, natürlich für 20 Euro pro Reittier. So werde ich bestimmt reich.

Nein, mal im Ernst, das Spiel soll einmalig Geld kosten und dafür soll man dann sogar auf einem offiziellen Server kostenlos spielen können. Ggf. kostet auch der Zugang zum offiziellen Server einmalig 10 Euro und das Spiel ist dafür billiger - es soll ja auch einen Singleplayer-Modus geben und die Serversoftware soll auch zum Download angeboten werden, um eigene Server zu erstellen.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2014)

Guten Morgeeeeen!

Ihr liebestollen Kerle, verzweifelt mir nun nicht! Ich verrat Euch jetzt den Trick, wie Ihr Euer Mädchen kriegt: Du musst nicht gut aussehn, Du hast Dein Geld verprasst, doch gewinnst Du jedes Herz, wenn Du nur einen Schnauzbart hast, einen Schnauz, einen Schnauz, wenn Du nur einen Schnauzbart hast!

@Shikari: Zu Thailand als Tourist kann ich Dir jede Menge Infos liefern, war da auch schon an vielen Orten. In Thailand kannst Du als Schweizer oder Deutscher Staatsbürger visumsfrei 30 Tage rumreisen, Du erhälst Dein Touristen-Visum kostenlos bei der Ankunft.
Quelle für Deutsche: Auswärtiges Amt
Quelle für Schweizer: Thailändisches Konsulat Schweiz

Falls Du länger als 30 Tage bleiben willst, kannst Du Dein Visum ganz einfach verlängern, in dem Du Dich irgendwo zur Grenze auf dem Landweg bewegst und dann aus- und wieder einreist. Die Touristen vor Ort nennen das Visa-Hopping oder Boarder-Hopping. Alternativ kannst Du Dir auch in der Botschaft ein Touristen-Visum holen, das 60 Tage hält.
In Thailand gibts einiges zu sehn und wenn Du da wirklich rumreisen willst, rat ich Dir, mindestens 3 Wochen am Stück mitzubringen.

Dass Du in Thailand einfach so irgendwo arbeiten kannst, wenn Du nur nen Monat hast, bezweifle ich allerdings. Die weissen arbeitenden Leute, die ich da getroffen haben, waren entweder in nem Mandat da, also beispielsweise in ner Bank oder sowas oder sie ham für Tauchschulen gearbeitet. Aber die zweiteren waren dann in der Regel Touristen, die auf Weltreise waren, irgendwo ne Taucherausbildung gemacht ham und so viel Spass dran hatten, dass sie sich entschieden haben, gleich ein halbes Jahr zu bleiben und ein Bisschen als Tauchlehrer zu arbeiten (bzw. erst noch die Tauchlehrer-Ausbildung durchzuziehn).

Wenn Du weitere Infos brauchst, kannst mir ne PM schicken. Kann Dir auch sagen, welche Plätze sich zum reisen lohnen und welche nicht, bzw. Dir Tips geben, je nach Art Deiner Interessen. Ist ja nicht jeder Tourist gleich und will das Selbe erleben


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juni 2014)

Wenn das nicht klappt, will ich mein Geld zurück!


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Guten Morgeeeeen!
> 
> Ihr liebestollen Kerle, verzweifelt mir nun nicht! Ich verrat Euch jetzt den Trick, wie Ihr Euer Mädchen kriegt: Du musst nicht gut aussehn, Du hast Dein Geld verprasst, doch gewinnst Du jedes Herz, wenn Du nur einen Schnauzbart hast, einen Schnauz, einen Schnauz, wenn Du nur einen Schnauzbart hast!



Da verät der Davatar doch glatt den grössten spoiler von million wya to die in west ^^


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Da verät der Davatar doch glatt den grössten spoiler von million wya to die in west ^^





Spoiler



Ich war teilweise Enttäuscht aber musste trotzdem an vielen Stellen laut lachen. Und außerdem: Charlize - rawr


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Guten Morgeeeeen!
> 
> Ihr liebestollen Kerle, verzweifelt mir nun nicht! Ich verrat Euch jetzt den Trick, wie Ihr Euer Mädchen kriegt:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genau so


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2014)

@Sozialinkompatibel
Sei mal kompatibel und versuche es im Kommentar noch mal ohne herbeigezogene, kontroverse Referenzen von denen du zu 1000% weißt, in welche Richtung sich die "Diskussionen" damit bewegen - sprich: Provokationen sind überflüssig.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2014)

Ich persönlich fand daran nichts provokativ? Nur weil ich einen passenden Vergleich gebracht habe und es widerlich finde Kleidung zutragen, welche Soldaten als Arbeitskleidung tragen und täglich Hunderte darin erschossen werden. Zam du musst zugeben der Vergleich war schon sehr passend, das des keiner hören will ist klar.
Und meinte Deanne soll nicht nach Meinungen fragen wenn sie nichts außer ihrer hören möchte?

Außerdem habe ich Shika nur gesagt wie wundervoll ich Thailand finde, bis auf die stets instabile politische Lage.


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2014)

"weil [..] nur [..] weil"
Ist ziemlich egal.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Da verät der Davatar doch glatt den grössten spoiler von million wya to die in west ^^


Ohne Kontext wars nicht gespoilert, jetzt schon 

Zur Militärfarbendiskussion: Ich seh das ähnlich wie Sozi. Meine erste Aussage hier dazu war ja auch, dass man die Leute, die sowas tragen, da einfach mal hinschicken sollte. Auch wenn Deanne geschrieben hat, dass sie gerne mal ins Militär gegangen wär: meine Erfahrung zeigt, dass die meisten Leute, die da waren, sowas nicht mehr tragen, auch wenn sies vorher schick fanden. Und ehrlich gesagt denk ich auch, dass das bei Deanne nicht anders wär, auch wenn ich sie kaum kenne. Man mag vom Militärdienst halten, was man will. Aber in seiner Freizeit Tarnfarben zu tragen zeigt meiner Meinung nach eine gewisse Naivität oder romantische Verklärung der ganzen Sache gegenüber auf.
Ich kenne auch einige Leute, die vor ihrem Militärdienst grosse Militärfans waren, aber keiner von denen würde heute freiwillig in seiner Freizeit Kleidung mit Tarnfarben anziehen.

Edit: Wobei ich das grundsätzlich bei nem Rucksack eher weniger tragisch finde, weil man den ja vielleicht auch eher in den Dreck mitnimmt, da machts dann auch Sinn, weil man den Schmutz nicht so gut sieht.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (30. Juni 2014)

Ich glaube der Militäfarbentrend kommt eher daher, dass vor 2-3 Jahren Prada, etc. viele Sachen in Camouflage rausgebracht haben und das jetzt auch hier angekommen ist. Finde es aber trotzdem noch sehr schick. Die meisten, die das tragen, wird der Hintergrund der Farben auch nicht sonderlich interessieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2014)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> Die meisten, die das tragen, wird der Hintergrund der Farben auch nicht sonderlich interessieren.


Genau das ist der Punkt, da kann ich mir auch ie Hakenkreuzbinde anlegen oder'n gewissen weißen Hut, weils so schick ist.
Diese Art der (Militär)-Kleidung steht nämlich für den Tod, Leid und Verbrechen. 
Und nein Zam ich will keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen in irgendwelche Richtungen. Es ist nunmal das Gleiche.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2014)

Da ist der name programm bei Sozial ^^


Ich lese gerade Future von [font=verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Dmitry Glukhovsky er hat ja schon sumerki und metro 2033/2034 geschrieben nebenbei halt noch diverse Romane von [/font][font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]Sergej Lukianenko gelesen.[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]hat einer noch von einen anderen russichen author hier bücher gelesen ? Bei Dimitri sind die Bücher sehr düster und zynisch während die von Sergej nachdenklich, sarkastisch und philosopisch sind.[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="verdana, arial, helvetica, sans-serif"]ist das bei anderen russichen authoren auch so ?[/font]


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2014)

kannst ja mal dostojewski oder asimov lesen


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (30. Juni 2014)

Tolstoi hat sehr unterhaltsame Romane geschrieben.



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt, da kann ich mir auch ie Hakenkreuzbinde anlegen oder'n gewissen weißen Hut, weils so schick ist.
> Diese Art der (Militär)-Kleidung steht nämlich für den Tod, Leid und Verbrechen.
> Und nein Zam ich will keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen in irgendwelche Richtungen. Es ist nunmal das Gleiche.



Siehst du zu engstirnig. Außerdem steckt in deiner Aussage sehr viel Idealismus und zu wenig Realismus.
Wenn vom Militär inspirierte Kleidung jetzt verboten ist, darf man ja auch keine Trenchcoats etc. mehr tragen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2014)

Nein, es ist haargenau das Gleiche. Jede Kleidung besonders Uniformen symbolisieren etwas. Ich denke es ist auch gut jetzt.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juni 2014)

Und, was geht so ab?


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2014)

Ich höre seit Wochen nur noch Communion After Dark Radio beim Arbeiten.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juli 2014)

War ja klar, dass Zam wider mit seinem Dustep daher kommt.


----------



## Manowar (1. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich höre seit Wochen nur noch Communion After Dark Radio beim Arbeiten.



Och Zam..du hast mal gute Musik gehört :/
Ich hab die Phase auch durch..ist nach nem Jahr nur Müll.
Hör direkt auf damit


----------



## ZAM (1. Juli 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Och Zam..du hast mal gute Musik gehört :/
> Ich hab die Phase auch durch..ist nach nem Jahr nur Müll.
> Hör direkt auf damit



Phase? Jahr? .. das Jahr und die Phase besteht dann wohl seit meiner Pubertät


----------



## Grushdak (1. Juli 2014)

Ach lass ihn doch, er wollt' doch nur mal so tun, als ob er Dich kennt. 

Ich finde Deine vorhin gepostete Musik zwar schon hörenswert mit paar alten guten Elementen,
wobei ich sie aber nicht zu oft hören würde.


----------



## Manowar (1. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Phase? Jahr? .. das Jahr und die Phase besteht dann wohl seit meiner Pubertät



Ach Mensch..warum nur? Warum machst du sowas? 


Grushdak schrieb:


> Ach lass ihn doch, er wollt' doch nur mal so tun, als ob er Dich kennt.



Geh weg.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2014)

> Dhaka (dpo) - Rifat Muntasir (11) hat es nicht leicht. Der junge Textilarbeiter wird von seinen Altersgenossen gemobbt, weil er im Gegensatz zu ihnen keine Markenklamotten näht. Stattdessen fertigt Rifat täglich elf bis dreizehn Stunden lang Kleidung für verschiedene No-Name-Label und Billig-Discounter an.


----------



## Magogan (2. Juli 2014)

Es geht voran  Ich sehe schon eine Welt von 512x512 Metern, die mit wenigen Anpassungen zufällig generiert werden kann. Allerdings ist es noch nur ein Drahtgittermodell...

Daraus wird bestimmt mal ein Spiel, das sich millionenfach verkauft, da bin ich mir sicher!!!!1


----------



## ZAM (2. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es geht voran  Ich sehe schon eine Welt von 512x512 Metern, die mit wenigen Anpassungen zufällig generiert werden kann. Allerdings ist es noch nur ein Drahtgittermodell...



Nennt sich auch Map-Editor.


----------



## Magogan (2. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Nennt sich auch Map-Editor.


Kann sein. Jetzt werde ich erstmal unterschiedliche Qualitätsstfen für die Drahtgitter hinzufügen (weniger Dreiecke pro Quadratmeter in weiter entfernen Bereichen), nachdem ich Texturen bzw. Farben hinzugefügt habe.


----------



## Wynn (2. Juli 2014)

Maschendrahtsimulator ?


----------



## Deanne (2. Juli 2014)

Wie ich Belehrungen von Leuten, die keine Ahnung haben, hasse:

"Ich hab Rückenschmerzen, hab irgendwie blöd gelegen."

"Iss halt mal ein Stück Fleisch, das sind Mangelerscheinungen."


----------



## Schrottinator (2. Juli 2014)

Ergibt ja auch Sinn! Aus dem gleichen Grund reibe ich mein Gesicht mit Brokkoli ein, wenn ich mir den Zeh anstoße.


----------



## Ogil (2. Juli 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> "Ich hab Rückenschmerzen, hab irgendwie blöd gelegen."
> 
> "Iss halt mal ein Stück Fleisch, das sind Mangelerscheinungen."


Ich brauch die wissenschaftliche Studie die das beweist - so bekomm ich vielleicht meine Frau dazu oefters Steaks aufzutischen


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Wie ich Belehrungen von Leuten, die keine Ahnung haben, hasse:
> 
> "Ich hab Rückenschmerzen, hab irgendwie blöd gelegen."
> 
> "Iss halt mal ein Stück Fleisch, das sind Mangelerscheinungen."


o_O Vor allem weil Fleisch essen ja das Rückenmark und die Wirbelsäule stärkt (Vorsicht, Ironie!)


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2014)

hallo


----------



## Deanne (3. Juli 2014)

Oh man, bin ich eigentlich die einzige Person, die es massiv nervt, solche Kitschbilder auf die FB-Seite gepostet zu bekommen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (3. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich mich nicht irre kann man doch Beitraege von einzelnen Freunden aus der Timeline ausblenden? Musste ich auch bei einigen machen - aus aehnlichen Gruenden. *hust*


----------



## Deanne (3. Juli 2014)

Ogil schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre kann man doch Beitraege von einzelnen Freunden aus der Timeline ausblenden? Musste ich auch bei einigen machen - aus aehnlichen Gruenden. *hust*



Die posten die ja nicht auf ihre eigene Seite, dann würden sie nur in der Timeline erscheinen und ich könnte sie ausblenden. Nein, sie posten mir den Scheiß auf mein Profil!


----------



## Ogil (3. Juli 2014)

Ewww!


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh man, bin ich eigentlich die einzige Person, die es massiv nervt, solche Kitschbilder auf die FB-Seite gepostet zu bekommen?



Ich schiebe jede/n, die/der das macht in eine eigene Gruppe, die ich nicht im Stream sehe. 
Aber nervig sind vor allem die "Dieser blabla hat keinen Bock auf blabla"-Bilder mit Finger/Daumen/Pfeil/Whatever auf das Profilbild.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2014)




----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2014)




----------



## bkeleanor (3. Juli 2014)

Ignore hilft bei Facebook meistens. sonst kann man ihm/ihr auch mal schreiben, dass er/sie einem aus dem verteiler nehmen soll und als letzte möglichkeit gibt es noch den unfriend button.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2014)

oder man gammelt einfach nicht auf Facebook rum?


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2014)

facebook ist nicht so schlecht schrotti


----------



## Davatar (3. Juli 2014)

Jap Facebook ist supi


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2014)

Ich vermiss es net. ^^


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2014)

ein blinder der blind geboren ist vermisst auch das sehen nicht 

wenn man eine sache noch nie benutzt hat vermisst man sie nicht

ich würde zum bsp mein smartphone vermissen, facebook, usw weil ich es inzwischen kenn


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2014)

woher willst du wissen, dass ich noch nie auf Facebook war?


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2014)

hast du es nicht mal in der shoutbox erzählt das du nie da warst ?


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> Oh man, bin ich eigentlich die einzige Person, die es massiv nervt, solche Kitschbilder auf die FB-Seite gepostet zu bekommen?



Warum bist du auf Facebook?


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2014)

legedary im trollmodus ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2014)

Alle die, die nicht FB nutzen, sind total doof.

let this battle commence!


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Alle die, die nicht FB nutzen, sind total doof.
> 
> let this battle commence!



I confirm that statement


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2014)

Es kann halt nicht jeder voll mit #SWAG sein.


----------



## Olliruh (3. Juli 2014)

Bin auch eher voll mit #yolo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2014)

#swag ist so 2013

Btw: wir haben wohl ganz  schlaue im Nachtschwärmer


----------



## Legendary (3. Juli 2014)

Ja komm piss dich halt an...sorry das ich gestern meine Meinung gesagt hab mimimi.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juli 2014)

nvm


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juli 2014)

find ich nicht gut, dass hier Legendary geärgert wird.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juli 2014)

Gibts schon ein Trendwort'14?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen an alle und die anderen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen Schrotti!


----------



## Greendesert (4. Juli 2014)

Moin moin

Was macht ihr denn heute so schönes bei dem super Wetter?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Juli 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Schrotti!



Na, alles fit?



Greendesert schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> Was macht ihr denn heute so schönes bei dem super Wetter?



Arbeiten 
Bin am Überlegen ob ich danach zum Bahnhof laufe, obwohl ich dann ne 1/2h - 3/4h erst mal latschen darf.


----------



## Davatar (4. Juli 2014)

Moin!

Bugfix 5 Minuten vor Code-Freeze, thihihi, hihi, hihi                 
Zum Glück ists nur ein Test-Release, da geht sowas ^^



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Arbeiten
> Bin am Überlegen ob ich danach zum Bahnhof laufe, obwohl ich dann ne 1/2h - 3/4h erst mal latschen darf.


Stimmt gar nicht, zum Bahnhof sinds nur 2 Minuten, ausser Du meinst den andern Bahnhof, da kommt ne halbe Stunde hin


----------



## Wynn (4. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oVjmS016tL0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (4. Juli 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Gibts schon ein Trendwort'14?



yolocaust


----------



## Grushdak (4. Juli 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> yolocaust


... imo einfach nur bescheuert und grenzwertig! ...

Es gibt mehrere Trendwörter, wobei das von Aun Gepostete gar nicht mal dazuzählt - weil es eben auch gar keines ist.
Denn eigentlich gehört nur dieses yolo dazu, was mit vielem kombiniert wird.

Ich finde diesen Begriff Trendwörter irgendwie überflüssig.
Ich brauche im Leben nix davon als Solches und mein Umkreis ebensowenig.


----------



## Olliruh (4. Juli 2014)

Guten Mittag- na alles gucci?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (4. Juli 2014)

alles luis mein töter


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2014)

Morgeeeeen!

War am Samstag bei Freunden eingeladen, da wurde paar Stunden lang WiiU gezockt. Irgendwie mag ich die Konsole gar nicht. Es ist schon witzig, dass man da durch die Schwerkraft-Bewegungen Schwertangriffe und sowas simulieren kann, aber irgendwie find ich die Games allesamt nicht so pralle... aber ich war eh nie der grosse Konsolen-Fan. Wirklich anfreunden konnt ich mich nur mit der SNES, dem Sega Saturn und PS 1-3. Bei N64 fand ich Super Mario toll, aber sonst konnt ich da auch mit keinem Spiel was anfangen.
Wie auch immer, was hält Ihr so von der WiiU?


----------



## Legendary (7. Juli 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, was hält Ihr so von der WiiU?



Ich warte noch auf Homebrew...*hust*


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juli 2014)

Leute, bitte keine Begriffe durch den Wolf leiern, die uns in Konflikte mit der WW2-Historie bringen könnten. Danke.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2014)

Wann wird Deutschland wohl bereit sein mit dem Thema abzuschließen?


Moin Schrotti.:>


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2014)

Na, alle fit? Oder hat hier noch gerade jemand PAnik wegen Projekten?


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2014)

Ich hab auch so immer Panik


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wann wird Deutschland wohl bereit sein mit dem Thema abzuschließen?
> 
> 
> Moin Schrotti.:>



dann wenn man es in ruhe lässt oder die ohren auf durchzug stellt wie andere länder denen man es nicht jahrzehnte lang vorwirft


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2014)

Na immer &' selbst?:>

Wynn, dadurch das es so ein "Tabustatus" genießt wird der "Vorwurf" ewig anhalten. Und überhaupt wem vorwerfen? Ich wüsste nicht das du, ich, zam oder sonst hier jemand Kriegsverbrechen oder sonstige rassistischen Handlungen in besagter Zeit durchgeführt haben.
Und ein Land an sich ist nur ne Makierung, die können überhaupt keine Verbrechen begehen. Oder zählen Vulkanausbrüche als Amoklauf der Natur und Erdbeben als Terroranschlag?&#128516; 
Die "Schuldigen" sind zum Großteil unter der Erde und Folgegenerationen für Verbrechen bestrafen zu denen sie nichtmal existiert haben. Sind wir wirklich noch so feudal? Murica zählt nicht als Argument, Todesstrafen disqualifizieren sie direkt in sämtlichen menschenrechtsbezogenen Diskussionen.


----------



## bkeleanor (8. Juli 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Murica zählt nicht als Argument, Todesstrafen disqualifizieren sie direkt in sämtlichen menschenrechtsbezogenen Diskussionen.



soviel zum thema vorurteile.
solange es rechtsextreme gruppierungen gibt, wird man immer daran erinnert werden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> soviel zum thema vorurteile.
> solange es rechtsextreme gruppierungen gibt, wird man immer daran erinnert werden.


Touché

Ich hätte den Smiley doch setzen sollen. :'D
Nur die Frage ist wie viel versteht deren Politik/Bürger von Humanität, wenn solche Prozesse durchgeführt werden?

prinzipiell geht es mir nur darum, dass Vergangenes vergangen ist und es dem Tabustatus enthoben wird. Humor hilft


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Humor hilft



Ob die Welt noch mehr schlechte Juden, Hitler und Weltkriegswitze braucht, die eine Sitcom nach der anderen ausscheidet?


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juli 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wann wird Deutschland wohl bereit sein mit dem Thema abzuschließen?


Das hat damit direkt nichts zu tun.

Zum einen ist es durch das "...caust" am Ende natürlich klar auf WW2 zurückzuführen. Aber zum anderen hat es auch was mit der Diskriminierung (bzw "darüber lustig machen") einer ethnischen Gruppe und ihrer Geschichte zu tun.

Genauso unerwünscht wären auch Witze über Tian'anmen, Ruanda, Hiroshima, etc. und würden zB in die gleiche Sparte fallen.

Das hat einfach was mit Pietät zu tun.


----------



## Ogil (8. Juli 2014)

Das Alberne an der Diskussion ist doch, dass Begriffe wie der genannte ihre "Lustigkeit" aus dem Tabubruch ziehen - und somit die eingeforderte Vergangenheitsbewaeltigung den "Witz" obsolet machen wuerde.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2014)

Seit wann isn Ogil ein Mod ?


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Juli 2014)

Oh man, mir fallen jetzt mindestens 'n Dutzend unangebrachter Antworten ein ...


----------



## Wynn (8. Juli 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Seit wann isn Ogil ein Mod ?



seit dem 29ten februar diesen jahres


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2014)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Na, alle fit? Oder hat hier noch gerade jemand PAnik wegen Projekten?


Moin!

Bei uns gabs gestern künstliche Panik wegen Projekten, weil irgendwer am frühen Morgen was missverstanden hat. Schon erstaunlich, was eine missverstandene E-Mail für Auswirkungen haben kann. Da liefen den ganzen Tag bei mindestens 10 Personen die Telefone heiss ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2014)

Moin zusammen. Und ein weiterer Tag an dem ich wegen meiner Inkompetenz am liebsten wieder losheulen würde.


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2014)

Was hast Du denn böses gemacht, Du Diskette?


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2014)

Mir wurde ein Mammutprojekt zugewiesen, welches J2EE nutzt, von dem ich fast gar nichts weiß und dessen bisheriger Code unglaublich verwirrend ist. Und nun soll ich gleich mal als erster die eine GUI-Library mit einer anderen ersetzten was zur Folge hat, dass das komplette Ding umgeschrieben werden muss und teilweise auch einiges neu. Und um der Sache die Krone aufzusetzten kommt es permanent zu Fehlern, die ich nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Um es kurz zu machen: Ich bin ne Flasche und hasse mich dafür.


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2014)

Ach, Übung macht den Meister. Wenn Du wüsstest, wie oft ich irgendwo schon als "Spezialist" angeboten wurde, obwohl ich die Technologien nur teilweise oder gar nicht kannte...da muss man einfach durch. Buch organisieren, Überstunden/Gleitzeit schieben und wenn wieder Luft da ist, die Überstunden kompensieren.

Edit: Das erste Gefühl ist da immer "Oh mist, ich das kenn ich gar nicht, Panik! Panik!", aber das geht auch wieder weg.


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IBBu7SZJxJ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



the feelings


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Juli 2014)




----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lXUxlswksTw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen werte Freunde der Shoutbox- und/oder Forenkultur hier auf Buffed.


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2014)




----------



## Wynn (10. Juli 2014)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/events/2014-world-cup-semfinal-brazil-vs-germany

Das Spiel Bra vs Ger wurde übrigens ein anerkanntes Internet Meme ^^

und Zam Lächle  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mNrXMOSkBas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c_cCsFU6pak

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Memories ... any1 ?


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2014)




----------



## Aun (11. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2014)

Noch knapp 3,5 Stunden


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2014)

Also 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9jK-NcRmVcw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Zam ?


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Also
> Zam ?




Wieso Final?


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2014)

war das erste was mir zu countdown einfiel ^^


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juli 2014)

Hey Keulen! Urschnelle Lösung plz 
ich weiß hier sitzen so viele Brainbugs rum ^^
Brauch das nich für mich, sondern ne Freundin will das einfach verstehen und ich bin zu hacke 
A+B kein Prioblem aber der Rest...
Bei C denk ich das unten links...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2014)

C = 2

Danach wird das Bild zu klein


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juli 2014)

ja geht nur noch um D und E moment ^^


----------



## ego1899 (11. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derulu (11. Juli 2014)

In Zeile 1 kein von links unten nach rechts oben schraffiertes Kästchen, in Zeile 2 immer in der linken unteren Ecke, in Zeile 3 in beiden linken Viertel und in den Spalte 1 kein "hellgraues" Kästchen, in Spalte 2 in der rechten obene Ecke und in Spalte 3 in beiden oberen Kästchen, also muss im fehlenden Bild in Zeile 3 und in Spalte 3 einerseits die ganze linke Seite von links unten nach rechts oben schraffiert sein und andererseits die "hellgraue" Schraffierung in der oberen Hälfte sein - das ist nur bei C2 so, dass sowohl beide oberen Kästchen hellgrau schraffiert sind als auch beide linken Kästchen von links unten nach rechts oben

Puh...das kapiert kein Mensch, so wie ich das erklärt habe - einfach das was in Zeile 3 bei den beiden anderen Bildern der Zeile "gleich" ist und das was in Spalte 3 bei beiden anderen Bildern "gleich" ist, muss da rein, denn so ist es sowohl in den Zeile 1 und 2 als auch in den Spalten 1 und 2


----------



## Fordtaurus (11. Juli 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



 Woooho... Ich installiere mir wieder Wc3 und muss mir NOCH MAL TFT dazu kaufen (ich finde die plöde CD nicht mehr aber die Hülle ist da?!? O_O )

Na klar kommen da Erinnerungen hoch... ach und ich geh(!?) jetzt mit meiner Liebsten LoL spielen ARAM^^

Ach Tante Edith meint noch zu ego1899: D zweite Reihe erste, E erste Reihe erste?! bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege und erklährt es mir dann auch eventuell?!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juli 2014)

Verbringe mein Abend mit Final Destination 1-5, bin schon bei Teil 3, meiner Shisha und ner Flasche Three Sixty.

So müssen Freitagabende sein!<3


Ok... fünf mal die gleiche Story...amk..


----------



## DexDrive (11. Juli 2014)

Grade eben nach Hause gekommen zweite Woche Grundausbildung gut überstanden.
Hab zwar Blasen an den Füßen und der ganze Körper brennt aber man ist froh wenn man es geschafft hat.


----------



## ego1899 (12. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Puh...das kapiert kein Mensch, so wie ich das erklärt habe



Ja doch, sofern man es im Fluss liest xD

Ja wieder das typische Beispiel vom Wald vor lauter Bäumen nich sehen und so.
Das hat mich jetzt so gewurmt. Danke das ich jetzt beruhigt schlafen gehen kann


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Juli 2014)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilisch


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der milde Winter schien dem gemeinen Südstadthuhn entgegen zu kommen, so muss das zumindest rückwirkend bewertet werden, denn die "ausgebuffte Viererbande" wie sie inzwischen von der lokalen Presse tituliert wird, hat den Winter unbeschadet überstanden. Damit haben aber auch die Beschwerden der Südstadtbewohner wieder zugenommen, denn einer der Viererbande macht regelmäßig in der Früh durch schrille Hahnenschreie auf sich bemerkbar, und stört somit den Schlaf der Anwohner.

Somit sah sich Ende Februar 2014 das Ordnungsamt erneut genötigt, der Viererbande endgültig das Handwerk zu legen. Alle noch so raffinierten Tricks in der Vergangenheit waren jedoch kläglich gescheitert. Die Liste der vermeintlichen Experten zum fangen der Viererbande ist lang, denn das Großaufgebot von Polizei, Tierschutzverein, Abgesandte des Geflügelzüchtervereins, Jagdpächter, Stadtförster, ein Experte des Tiergartens Nürnberg führte jedesmal nicht zum gewünschten Erfolg. Selbst ein Artgenosse als Lockvogel wurde von der ausgebufften Viererbande einfach sträflich ignoriert.

"Da haben wir uns gedacht, wir probieren was Neues" sagt der Amtsleiter des städtischen Ordnungsamtes Hans-Peter Kürzdörfer gegenüber der Presse und dieses Mal darf die Feuerwehr ran. In der Nacht vom 27. Februar auf den 28. Februar 2014 rückte nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit die Feuerwehr mit zwei Einsatzfahrzeugen samt Drehleiter an. Der Erfolgsdruck muss imens gewesen sein, eine weitere Blamage vor den Augen der Öffentlichkeit musste ausgeschlossen werden. Der Plan ging nur bedingt auf, denn zum Bedauern des Amtsleiters haben wachsame Anwohner und Sympathisanten des Südstadthuhns die Presse über den erneuten Fangversuch alamiert, so dass der erneute Versuch mittels Fernsehkamera und Scheinwerferlicht des Bayerischen Fernsehens dokumentiert wurde.

Die *Fürther Nachrichten* beschreiben nun das vermeintlich unrühmliche Ende der "ausgebufften Viererbande" wie folgt:
Per Drehleiter schoben sich die Feuerwehrleute vorsichtig an die Krone der Birke in einem Gewerbeareal heran, auf die sich die Hühner zur Nachtruhe zurückziehen pflegten. Drei ließen sich tatsächlich überrumpeln, in Käfige bugsieren und im Nürnberger Tierheim einbuchten. Der Hahn allerdings entkam einmal mehr - "Aufenthalt unbekannt", wie Kurzdörfer zerknirscht einräumen musste. Doch der Chef-Häscher hat Hoffnung geschöpft. "Vielleicht, spekuliert er, "gefällt es ihm ja allein nicht mehr in der Südstadt".

Quelle: Postilon Links der Woche


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2014)

Ich will zocken und keine Sau ist online.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2014)

dabei ist heute kein fussball


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2014)

Es ist Samstag, da müssen alle saufen, besoffen Reste abschleppen und morgen dann wieder jammern, wie es so weit kommen konnte.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2014)

Aus Spass wurde ernst - Ernst ist jetzt 1 Jahr alt ^^


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2014)

Ernst? Heutzutage wohl eher Jaqueline, Chiara, Justin oder Virginia.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2014)

damals war jaqueline noch ein name ohne schlechten ruf ^^


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2014)

Als Meine Ma noch ein Kind war, war Oliver ein Name mit schlechtem Ruf. Ziemlich strange, wenn man es vom heutigen Standpunkt aus betrachtet.


----------



## Wynn (12. Juli 2014)

scheint wohl das namen alle paar jahrzente sich ändern im trend ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Juli 2014)

Deanne, logg dich mal in Steam ein. Ich hab dir vor Ewigkeiten mal n Game angeworfen weil ich das doppelt hab und keine Verwendung hab


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2014)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Deanne, logg dich mal in Steam ein. Ich hab dir vor Ewigkeiten mal n Game angeworfen weil ich das doppelt hab und keine Verwendung hab



Danke dafür. 

Ich hab ne Meldung bekommen, aber irgendwie komm ich seit Ewigkeiten nicht in mein Konto rein. Ich versuch es gleich mal.


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2014)

EA testet seine Partnerbörse 

https://www.facebook.com/OriginInsider/posts/749761948407380


----------



## Deanne (13. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> EA testet seine Partnerbörse
> 
> https://www.facebook...749761948407380



Leider mittlerweile gelöscht.


----------



## ZAM (13. Juli 2014)

Was für ein Schw*chs*nn.


----------



## Derulu (13. Juli 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was für ein Schw*chs*nn.



Deine Zettel zuhause wirken wohl nicht?


----------



## Wynn (13. Juli 2014)

vieleicht ist er als private person hier derulu


----------



## Derulu (13. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> vieleicht ist er als private person hier derulu



Was nichts daran ändert, dass er sich vorgenommen hatte, im ganzen Urlaub nicht auf buffed.de rein zu schauen, weil er dann gleich wieder "arbeitet" und nicht abschaltet^^


----------



## Magogan (14. Juli 2014)

Mein Spiel wird langsam fertiger. Ich habe bereits an der Multithreaded-Optimierung beim Nachladen der Welt gearbeitet, noch ein paar kleine Änderungen und dann sollte das Spiel bis zu 100% von 12 (oder sogar 16) Threads nutzen können, wenn gerade so viel Rechenleistung gebraucht wird. Terrain-Texturen werden auch schon dargestellt. Als nächsten großes "Feature" sollen Bäume bzw generell Objekte dargestellt werden.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2014)

Montag, Loits!

@Magogan: Meld Dich, wenn Du nen Alpha-Tester brauchst

@Rest: Möp!


----------



## Magogan (14. Juli 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> @Magogan: Meld Dich, wenn Du nen Alpha-Tester brauchst


Derzeit muss ich das noch selbst machen 

Aber wenn es mehr zu testen gibt und ich selbst nicht mehr alle neu eingebauten Funktionen testen kann, melde ich mich 

Ich hoffe ja, dass ich noch Designer finde, die die Modelle und Texturen erstellen wollen, wenn das Spiel ein bisschen fertiger ist und bereits mit Platzhalter-Modellen und -Texturen funktioniert.Aktuell scheinen die sich wohl zu denken, dass das eh nie fertig wird.


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2014)

Tjo, wenn ich das könnte würd ich Dir vielleicht sogar helfen  aber in dieser Hinsicht bin ich klassicher Entwickler (Edit: und Projektleiter ): ich nix design können tun. Das hört bei mir schon auf, wenn ich nen Pinsel und n paar Farben benutzen muss und ändert sich auch am PC nicht besonders.


----------



## Wynn (14. Juli 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=99nnDQWwuYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich liebe das Spiel - ich dachte walking dead von telltale wär schon gut gewesen aber wolf among us schlägt das walking dead um längen


----------



## ZAM (14. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Was nichts daran ändert, dass er sich vorgenommen hatte, im ganzen Urlaub nicht auf buffed.de rein zu schauen, weil er dann gleich wieder "arbeitet" und nicht abschaltet^^



Ich ... versuche ... es ... 



Achja,


----------



## Deanne (14. Juli 2014)

Ich habe gerade eine sehr erfreuliche Nachricht erhalten und konnte sie leider nicht beantworten, da ich vom Handy aus in manchen Communities keine PM schreiben kann. GRML! Trotzdem: Freude, Freude, Freude!


----------



## Ogil (14. Juli 2014)

Na dann: Wuhu \o/

Gestern Abend das Endspiel im Pub angeschaut - und der war krachevoll (ist ein grosser Pub und ich wuerde so auf 200-300 Leute schaetzen) und die Stimmung war super. Ich denke mal so 3/4 der Leute waren Deutsche oder zumindest Deutschland-Fans. Erstaunlich, dass es hier so viele von dieser Bande gibt


----------



## Magogan (14. Juli 2014)

Toll, jetzt habe ich die Welt in meinem Spiel mit Würfeln und Kugeln zugepflastert xD Aber immerhin werden jetzt Objekte in der Welt angezeigt, auch wenn die derzeit noch einfarbig sind...


----------



## Derulu (15. Juli 2014)

Guten Morgen,

Ich möchte hier die Gelegenheit ergreifen und Herrn Christian Z. aus der Nähe von F., alles Gute zu seinem heutigen Geburtstag wünschen


----------



## Ascalari (15. Juli 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Toll, jetzt habe ich die Welt in meinem Spiel mit Würfeln und Kugeln zugepflastert xD Aber immerhin werden jetzt Objekte in der Welt angezeigt, auch wenn die derzeit noch einfarbig sind...



Screenshot´s damit wir auch was sehen können


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2014)

Urks, Aprikosen gekauft, mann sind die sauer o_O ich glaub ich hab grad das perfekte Schweppes-Gesicht gemacht!


----------



## Wynn (15. Juli 2014)

Derulu schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> Ich möchte hier die Gelegenheit ergreifen und Herrn Christian Z. aus der Nähe von F., Alles Gute zu seinem heutigen Geburtstag wünschen





Feier schön


----------



## ZAM (15. Juli 2014)




----------



## Firun (15. Juli 2014)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag ZAM


----------



## Manowar (15. Juli 2014)

Glückwunsch du Langhaardackel


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2014)

mich tötet jetzt wahrscheinlich alle comic leser aber ich bin froh das ich nur die marvel filme schaue ^^



Spoiler



Wolverine soll sterben 
http://comicsallianc...-steve-mcniven/

Thor geht in Rente und wird eine Frau
http://io9.com/marve...oman-1605307213

da dann doch lieber die filme ich hoffe nur robert downey jr bliebt iron man in avengers


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2014)

Wynn...setze Spoiler-Tags du Spoiler-Ferkel 

sonst:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-6x4axzIBu0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2014)

jeder andere mod hätte wynns post bearbeitet, nur deru ist ne faule sau. geht lieber enrage, wegen leuten in den news


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juli 2014)

Beim zweiten Link musste ich erst an Thors Tochter denken. Wenn ich da an Cpt. Marvel/Miss Marvel sind die beiden Links Kinderkram. ^^


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> jeder andere mod hätte wynns post bearbeitet, nur deru ist ne faule sau. geht lieber enrage, wegen leuten in den news



Ich habs auch bearbeitet^^...aber auch was gesagt, ich hoffe ja immer noch, dass die User lernfähig sind, wenn man sie darauf hinweist


----------



## Ogil (16. Juli 2014)

Meinst Du Aun zu bannieren wuerde einen Lerneffekt ausloesen? Waer ja nur zu seinem Besten...


----------



## Derulu (16. Juli 2014)

Das könnte sicher helfen^^


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2014)

Und was ist wenn Aun als Geist/Zombie/whatever wiederkommt und stärker als je zuvor geworden ist und nur noch an Rache denkt ?


----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2014)

ihr wist aber schon, dass es dann ziemlich langweilig wird und ihr eure daseinsberechtigung verliert


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Und was ist wenn Aun als Geist/Zombie/whatever wiederkommt und stärker als je zuvor geworden ist und nur noch an Rache denkt ?



Dann würden wir den Unterschied nichtmal merken.


----------



## Wynn (16. Juli 2014)

> [font=Helvetica, Arial,]
> *Extra 3*
> 3 Min · https://www.facebook.com/#[/font][font=Helvetica, Arial,]Die Ärzte und Bangles unter Rassismusverdacht.[/font][font=Helvetica, Arial,] [/font]#&#8206;gehenwiedieägypter#&#8206;walklikeanegyptian[font=Helvetica, Arial,] [/font]#&#8206;gouchogate






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (17. Juli 2014)

http://marvel.com/news/comics/2014/7/16/22895/its_time_for_an_all-new_captain_america#ixzz37hAgpb5t





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrazyYps (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Allerseits!


----------



## Reflox (17. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auch wenn man jetzt sehr sehr mit Rassismus übertreiben will, kann man da nicht wirklich einen Grund finden. Die Ägypter im Antiken Ägypten hinterliessen nunmal diese Wandbilder. Das heutige Ägypten hat da wenig damit zu tun :v


----------



## Wynn (18. Juli 2014)

Spoiler



Marvel Comics Wolverine stirbt, Thor wird weiblich, Captain America wird schwarz - RENN IRON MAN BEVOR MARVEL DICH AUCH ERWISCHT


----------



## Grushdak (18. Juli 2014)

Haha    , wie unlustig ich Folgendes finde (besonders ab bzw.) ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das dauert wohl noch.^^


----------



## Deanne (19. Juli 2014)

ES IST ZU HEIß!

Ich will zocken, Tee trinken und im Bademantel auf der Couch rumlungern.


----------



## Aun (23. Juli 2014)

Deanne schrieb:


> ES IST ZU HEIß!
> 
> Ich will zocken, Tee trinken und im Bademantel auf der Couch rumlungern.



ich lese immer nur mimimi ^^
also ich war derweil schon auf hochzeit. auf besäufniss der hochzeit, auf geburtstagen usw. und alles im anzug. mit kaputtem fuß und die suppe lief literweise 

hört mich auf mit dem gejammer!


----------



## Derulu (23. Juli 2014)

Ich denke, wir werden Aun noch einmal ganz genau erklären müssen, was die beiden Zeiger der Uhrdenn nun genau zu bedeuten haben...


----------



## Ogil (23. Juli 2014)

Vermutlich fehlt ihm einfach der Bezug zu den meisten Uhren. Deswegen habe ich extra etwas Passendes rausgesucht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (25. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Cookies gelöscht, verlauf und Cache gelöscht also kann das ähnliches nicht auf mein surfverhalten basieren besonders wo ich ein social media filter addon nutze das alle like buttons und trackings ausserhalb von facebook deaktiviert 

Ob Facebook das "ähnliche" suchfunktion von amazon gekauft hat ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juli 2014)

Bin wieder daaaaaaaaa.


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2014)

wer bist du denn?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juli 2014)

Deine heimliche Verehrerin.


----------



## Aun (26. Juli 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Deine heimliche Verehrerin.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin zu alt für den scheiß


----------



## Wynn (26. Juli 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Dein heimlicher Verehrer.




Fixed


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Juli 2014)

Ziemlich anmaßend von dir Wynn. An deiner Stelle würde ich mich bei Sozialinkompatibel entschuldigen.


----------



## schneemaus (26. Juli 2014)

Na ihr, was läuft?


----------



## Wynn (27. Juli 2014)

bei mir nicht viel und bei dir ?


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2014)

Mähhh, mein Rechner fährt Updates und auf nem Macbook kann man nicht gescheit zocken. Langweilig isses.

Edit: Ich stalke einfach ein paar Leute im Internet. Das geht immer.

Edit-Edit: Gibt es bei Instagram eine Profilbesucher-Funktion? Bitte nicht.


----------



## Wynn (27. Juli 2014)

die person kann es nur kontrollieren wenn sie an deinem pc es kontrolliert 

facebook, twitter, instgramm usw haben keine funktion die einem zeigt das man gestalkt wird 

nur twitter und co haben wenn man den dienst aktiviert einen nachrichten dienst die person folgt dir jetzt bzw folgt dir nicht mehr


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2014)

Uhhh, da bin ich aber erleichtert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (27. Juli 2014)

nur nicht vergessen den verlauf und cache zu löschen regelmässig ^^


----------



## Deanne (27. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> nur nicht vergessen den verlauf und cache zu löschen regelmässig ^^



Ich stalke ja nur bei Instagram, dort gibt es keinen Verlauf. Abgesehen davon ist die Chance, dass die Stalking-Opfer Zugriff auf meinen PC haben, auch sehr gering.

Edit: Zudem stalke ich bei IG mit einem Fake-Account, falls ich versehentlich mal 50 Wochen alte Bilder like.


----------



## Olliruh (27. Juli 2014)

Olli ist cool!


----------



## Edou (27. Juli 2014)

...said no one ever


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juli 2014)

Its like theres cancer in my blood... Its like theres water in my lungs....


----------



## Davatar (28. Juli 2014)

Moin!

War übers Wochenende im Elsass. Die Leutchens da sind ja echt seltsam...also sehr nett, aber seltsam. Die schreiben alles in Deutsch an, sprechen aber Französisch und eigentlich auch nicht so ganz Französisch, sondern halt elsässerisch. Dann war ich in nem Restaurant und hab nicht dran gedacht, dass ich ja in Frankreich bin, also hab ich ein Bier bestellt. Das Bier war zwar eigentlich ok (vermutlich importiert), aber serviert wurds mir in nem Münchner Oktoberfest Humpen. Also wenn der nicht geklaut war


----------



## ZAM (28. Juli 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> nur twitter und co haben wenn man den dienst aktiviert einen nachrichten dienst die person folgt dir jetzt bzw folgt dir nicht mehr



Das habe ich mir selbst gebaut, weil ich keinem externen Dienst meine Twitter-Daten geben will.


----------



## Wynn (28. Juli 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Facebook hat eine komische ähnliche artikel funktion ^^



gerade mal wieder cookies, verlauf, cache gelöscht und mich frisch eingeloggt und dann bei facebook "die 90er" einen link geklickt und facebook so 

"ähnliche artikel"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (5. August 2014)

Hmm, wieso baut man bitte in ein Smartphone eine Kamera mit Ultra-HD-Auflösung ein, wenn die Videos aussehen, als wären sie mit einem Taschenrechner gefilmt worden? :O Nicht einmal der Autofokus funktioniert richtig Oo Vollkommen sinnlos xD Selbst für Amateur-Urlaubsvideos ist die Qualität nicht akzeptabel... Das Bild ist verrauscht und voll mit riesigen Pixelartefakten wegen der schlechten Komprimierung.

Fotos hingegen sehen ganz brauchbar aus, wenn man keine allzu hohen Qualitätsansprüche hat.


----------



## Davatar (5. August 2014)

Welches Handy hast Du denn und hast Du mal nachgeschaut, ob Ultra-HD überhaupt aktiviert ist?


----------



## Deanne (5. August 2014)

http://www.ndr.de/fernsehen/sendungen/kulturjournal/Michel-Abdollahi-auf-der-Suche-nach-der-neuen-Nazi-Mode,kulturjournal3214.html

Herrlich. Großartiger Bericht.


----------



## Aun (5. August 2014)

lawl. heil hipster


----------



## Magogan (5. August 2014)

Hab das LG G3. Ja, Ultra HD ist aktiviert...

Und aus irgendeinem Grund tun mir bei längerer Benutzung des Smartphones die Finger weh... Liegt vielleicht am höheren Gewicht, das ist etwas ungewohnt xD


----------



## myadictivo (5. August 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> lawl. heil hipster



heil krümelmonster..omfg


----------



## Wynn (5. August 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab das LG G3. Ja, Ultra HD ist aktiviert...
> 
> Und aus irgendeinem Grund tun mir bei längerer Benutzung des Smartphones die Finger weh... Liegt vielleicht am höheren Gewicht, das ist etwas ungewohnt xD




sicher das es nur das smartphone ist ? ^^



myadictivo schrieb:


> heil krümelmonster..omfg





Das heisst "Heil Kortzfleisch ! "


----------



## Magogan (6. August 2014)

Mein Spiel nimmt langsam Form an 

Es wird aber noch lange dauern, bis das fertig ist...

Die Steuerung mit der Maus ist aber schon besser als bei Watch_Dogs  Und das war nicht mal schwer, wieso zur Hölle haben die das bei Watch_Dogs nicht richtig hinbekommen?


----------



## Legendary (6. August 2014)

Wieso zur Hölle hast du nicht so ein geiles Leveldesign wie Watch Dogs?


----------



## Ogil (6. August 2014)

Weil die Kohle ueber DLCs und In-App-Werbung reinkommt und nicht ueber "Leveldesign"!


----------



## Magogan (6. August 2014)

Legendary schrieb:


> Wieso zur Hölle hast du nicht so ein geiles Leveldesign wie Watch Dogs?


Na ja, so geil fand ich das nun auch nicht...

Ja, ich bring das Spiel einfach unfertig auf den Markt und biete die Stimmausgabe dann für 5 Euro an, wenn sie fertig ist. Und das ist nicht überteuert, bei Dead Space 3 konnte man sich auch ein paar Sprachdateien für den Sucherbot für 5 Euro dazukaufen... Nein, mal im Ernst, ich versuche, ohne DLCs auszukommen - und wenn doch, dann wirklich nur sehr umfangreiche zu fairen Preisen, praktisch Addons


----------



## Schrottinator (6. August 2014)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass Leute dir Geld dafür geben, dass du aufhörst. Von daher probier es doch einfach mal.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. August 2014)

Justin.TV macht dicht und Twitch hat mittlerweile nen "Copyright-Bot", der so toll funktioniert, dass die Leute von Twitch selbst einen Copyright-Strike erhalten haben, bei dem sie die Rechteinhaber sind. 
Damit wäre eine weitere Seite Googlefiziert.


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2014)

Das wird auch noch weiter gehen und nicht nur da stoppen, außer du hostest deinen Streaming-Dienst in neutralem Territorium mit Impressum auf den Fidschis oder sowas


----------



## Wynn (7. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



And so it begins....

http://blog.twitch.tv/2014/08/3136/







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jiOTKjXZaYI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2014)

Was geht Mädels ?


----------



## Aun (7. August 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was geht Mädels ?



wynn spamt sinnfrei durchs forum. mehr geht nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2014)

Also nichts neues


----------



## Wynn (7. August 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> wynn spamt sinnfrei durchs forum. mehr geht nicht



machst du doch genauso


----------



## Magogan (8. August 2014)

Wieso sind alle so pessimistisch, was mein Spiel angeht? Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass ich da am Ende mit ein paar Millionen auf dem Konto dastehe xD

Und ja, ich meine das mit der Spieleentwicklung ernst, ich habe sogar schon einen Vertrag für "Mitarbeiter" aufgesetzt, den sich aber nochmal ein Rechtsanwalt angucken sollte...

Heute werde ich wahrscheinlich deutlich weiter kommen bei der Implementierung. Ich kann aber leider nicht verraten, was ich implementieren werde, das unterliegt der Geheimhaltung  Auf jeden Fall wird es besser funktionieren als diese Forensoftware in Google Chrome für Android. Es dauert ja ewig, bis ich sehe, was ich hier gerade eingebe...


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wieso sind alle so pessimistisch, was mein Spiel angeht? Ich bin mir relativ sicher, dass ich da am Ende mit ein paar Millionen auf dem Konto dastehe xD
> 
> Und ja, ich meine das mit der Spieleentwicklung ernst, ich habe sogar schon einen Vertrag für "Mitarbeiter" aufgesetzt, den sich aber nochmal ein Rechtsanwalt angucken sollte...
> 
> Heute werde ich wahrscheinlich deutlich weiter kommen bei der Implementierung. Ich kann aber leider nicht verraten, was ich implementieren werde, das unterliegt der Geheimhaltung  Auf jeden Fall wird es besser funktionieren als diese Forensoftware in Google Chrome für Android. Es dauert ja ewig, bis ich sehe, was ich hier gerade eingebe...



Beschwerden an http://www.invisionpower.com und http://www.tapatalk.com.

Btw. Überheblichkeit mag niemand. :-)


----------



## Davatar (8. August 2014)

Ich finds toll, dass Du Dein eignes Spiel entwickelst Mago und ich bin auch extrem gespannt drauf was da rauskommt, aber n Bisschen übertreiben tust Du meiner Meinung nach schon mit Verträgen und sowas zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt. Ist das Dein erstes Spiel? Willst Du nicht erst mal einfach fertig entwickeln und danach erst schauen, ob Du damit überhaupt Geld verdienen kannst?


----------



## Derulu (8. August 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Btw. Überheblichkeit mag niemand. :-)



Du bist nicht der Erste der das festhält und ich befürchte du wirst auch nicht der Letzte bleiben...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. August 2014)

Hat wer nen Tipp, wie bekomm ich nen Pflaster ab, das mit dem Wundschorf "verwachsen" ist? 


Schmerz inc.


----------



## Ogil (8. August 2014)

Ziehen. Feste.


----------



## Wynn (8. August 2014)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Hat wer nen Tipp, wie bekomm ich nen Pflaster ab, das mit dem Wundschorf "verwachsen" ist?
> 
> 
> Schmerz inc.





es gibt nen mittel das nehmen die ambulanten Chirugen meist bei verbandwechsel damit die wunde nicht wieder aufreisst und blutet

frag mal in der apotheke danach ansonsten mit ner wundsalbe einreiben vieleicht löst es sich dann von allein wenn eingezogen


----------



## Schrottinator (8. August 2014)

hallo


----------



## myadictivo (8. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> es gibt nen mittel



wasser ?  alternativ 0815 haut/wunddesinfektion  kommt wahrscheinlich eh zu spät und liegt jetzt mit wundinfektion im krankenhaus auf intensiv


----------



## Wynn (8. August 2014)

nein das war mehr ölig von der konsistenz


----------



## Magogan (8. August 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich finds toll, dass Du Dein eignes Spiel entwickelst Mago und ich bin auch extrem gespannt drauf was da rauskommt, aber n Bisschen übertreiben tust Du meiner Meinung nach schon mit Verträgen und sowas zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt. Ist das Dein erstes Spiel? Willst Du nicht erst mal einfach fertig entwickeln und danach erst schauen, ob Du damit überhaupt Geld verdienen kannst?


Das ist zu viel, um alles alleine zu machen. Deswegen brauche ich ja Leute, die daran mitarbeiten. Es ist mein erstes größeres Spiel. Hab vorher mal kleine 2D-Spiele mit JavaScript und HTML 5 gemacht xD


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. August 2014)

myadictivo schrieb:


> kommt wahrscheinlich eh zu spät und liegt jetzt mit wundinfektion im krankenhaus auf intensiv



Nein, mir gehts gut 


Hat doch nicht so stark angeklebt, wie es erst aussah. Wasser drüber und dann inner Apotheke so fancy mit Silberionen beschichtete Pflaster gekauft, angeblich verkleben die nicht.


----------



## Davatar (13. August 2014)

Moin

Hatte gestern ne Unterhaltung mit 2 Touristen von Taiwan. Warum fragen Asiaten immer, was ich arbeite und wenn ich sage, ich sei Entwickler kommt IMMER die Aussage: "Oh, you must be very good with computers!"? Ausnahmslos IMMER diese Aussage, mit exakt dieser Wortfolge, als würde die in der Grundschule eingetrichtert werden. Aber noch besser fand ich, als sie sagten, ich müsse unbedingt mal nach Taiwan kommen und sie besuchen und ich darauf fragte, was man sich denn in Taiwan am besten anschaut oder was man unternimmt, wenn man da als Tourist unterwegs ist.
Mr. Taiwan 1: "Oh, we have very good food!"
Mr. Taiwan 2: "We also have very good dessert!"

Äh...ah ja...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. August 2014)

Hahaha, tja so unterschiedlich können Kulturen sein^^


----------



## Wynn (13. August 2014)

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2014-08-13-microsoft-confirms-rise-of-the-tomb-raider-xbox-exclusivity-deal-has-a-duration


Soviel zu Xbox Exklusiv


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Soviel zu Xbox Exklusiv



Eieiei - Hat irgendwer ERNSTHAFT mit einem NICHT-Zeitexklusiven Deal gerechnet bei der Marke und dem Absatz der XBOX? .. ich meine abgesehen von den Jammer-Backen im Netz. *g*


----------



## Wynn (17. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m3deAkftCWQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (17. August 2014)

Boah, bleib doch mal mit dem Shit Postillon weg!
Als ob wir vor dem Postillon nicht schon genug Müll hatten - dazu dies nun auch noch bei youtube.


----------



## Wynn (17. August 2014)

Hey diverse nachrichten überall auf der welt namen den postilon als seriöse nachrichten agentur ernst ^^


----------



## Aun (17. August 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Hey ich nehme den postilon als seriöse nachrichten agentur ernst



fixed


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. August 2014)

http://www.dailydot.com/news/als-ice-bucket-challenge-founder-drowns/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook&utm_campaign=main 

...


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://www.dailydot....m_campaign=main
> 
> ...



Ging gestern schon rum.


----------



## Wynn (21. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xAibW7lPkwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das als Reboot mit der Buffed Redaktion


----------



## Dexo (23. August 2014)

Was geht Leute? Der Pimp ist am Start xD


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2014)

ROFL Pimp...


----------



## Wynn (23. August 2014)

Dexo schrieb:


> Was geht Leute? Der Pimp ist am Start xD



*reicht Dexo eine Milchflasche*

Grundschule geht ja bald weiter wenn sommerferien vorbei sind


----------



## Dexo (23. August 2014)

Ihr habt euch gar nicht verändert


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. August 2014)

Du auch nicht


----------



## Wynn (23. August 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexo (24. August 2014)

Morgen ihr Lohn Sklaven


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. August 2014)

und Mädels (Freundinnen/Frauen) schon im Stress?
"warum?" fragt ihr?
weil noch habt ihr Zeit....



Spoiler



...denn in 4 Monaten ist Weihnachten



@Wynn: da bekommt ein umgangssprachliches Wort eine ganz andere Bedeutung


----------



## Dexo (24. August 2014)

Ein Wyatt family Fan? Cool


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. August 2014)

Dexo schrieb:


> Ein Wyatt family Fan? Cool



we´re coming


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2014)

Dexo schrieb:


> Ein Wyatt family Fan? Cool



Hier auch.


----------



## Magogan (25. August 2014)

Scheiße, schon Ende August... Ich hab doch noch gar keine Weihnachtsgeschenke Oo


----------



## Dexo (25. August 2014)

Guten Morgen. Das Forum hat auch leider bessere Tage gesehen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. August 2014)

Morgen Umzug. :<

Ab dann ists wie im Gefängnis. :<


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2014)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ab dann ists wie im Gefängnis. :<



Inwiefern?


----------



## Wynn (26. August 2014)

wieso ist es wie im gefängnis wenn du mit deiner freundin zusammenziehst wie du uns vor paar wochen mitgeteilt hast ?


----------



## Davatar (26. August 2014)

Bei "wie im Gefängnis" würd ich jetzt auch eher an Zivi oder Militär denken, als an Freundin ^^


----------



## ZAM (26. August 2014)

Ich hätte eher gedacht, es geht zurück zu den Eltern


----------



## bkeleanor (26. August 2014)

Na das ist ja mal eine gute grundlage für eine beziehung. hoffe sie ist hier im buffed forum nicht aktiv.

ah ja und seit wann zählt royals von lorde als rock?


----------



## Aun (26. August 2014)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> ah ja und seit wann zählt royals von lorde als rock?



seit kleine, dreckige, 10 jährige kackbratzen abstimmen dürfen und weil mtv soviel ahnung von musik hat wie der fleischer vom stahlbetonbau


----------



## bkeleanor (26. August 2014)

Aun schrieb:


> seit kleine, dreckige, 10 jährige kackbratzen...



made my day


----------



## Dexo (28. August 2014)

Schön schreiben.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2014)

Ist das schön genug für Dich Dexo?
Oder doch lieber so?

Morgen fängt die erste Diablo 3 Season an.


----------



## Wynn (28. August 2014)

Dexo schrieb:


> Schön schreiben.



"wahq ohxahee-see feah"


----------



## Seeltas92 (28. August 2014)

wünsch euch einen guten Morgen :3


----------



## ZAM (28. August 2014)

Morgen 

Heute sollte meine Ersatz-Grumpy-Tasse kommen.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Morgen
> 
> Heute sollte meine Ersatz-Grumpy-Tasse kommen.


Wir wollen Fotos seeeehn, wir wollen Fotos seeeeehn!

Omnomnom, Mikrowellenfertigfrass, jetzt mit extra viel Farbstoffen und Emulgatoren *mampf*


----------



## ZAM (28. August 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wir wollen Fotos seeeehn, wir wollen Fotos seeeeehn!
> 
> Omnomnom, Mikrowellenfertigfrass, jetzt mit extra viel Farbstoffen und Emulgatoren *mampf*



Die sieht aus wie die letzte *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2014)

yay... videos bearbeiten dauert aber xD son dreck eyy als anfänger ist das echt ne arbeit bis das hinhaut


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2014)

Shika got nominated...


----------



## Wynn (28. August 2014)

bei welcher challenge ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. August 2014)

Bin zu alt für diesen Scheiß, ganz ehrlich. Ich verstehe es nicht. 90 % der Leute wissen doch sowieso nicht was ALS ist.

Man kann auch so spenden, ohne da ein großes Theater draus zu machen und dann am Ende doch nix zu machen. Und ich weiß jetzt schon, was für FB Kommentare ich später unter meinem Beitrag lesen darf. Scheinheilig.


----------



## H2OTest (28. August 2014)

Haha armes Shika  naja wollte erst Basti nehmen aber der häts ehh nicht gemacht xD


----------



## Wynn (28. August 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bin zu alt für diesen Scheiß, ganz ehrlich. Ich verstehe es nicht. 90 % der Leute wissen doch sowieso nicht was ALS ist.
> 
> Man kann auch so spenden, ohne da ein großes Theater draus zu machen und dann am Ende doch nix zu machen. Und ich weiß jetzt schon, was für FB Kommentare ich später unter meinem Beitrag lesen darf. Scheinheilig.





> Northeim (dpo) - Was stimmt mit dieser Frau nicht? Julia E. aus Northeim hat überraschend 100 Euro an die Deutsche Gesellschaft für Muskelkranke e.V. gespendet – einen gemeinnützigen Verein, der sich unter anderem für die bessere Erforschung derAmyotrophen Lateralsklerose (ALS) einsetzt. Doch weil die 24-Jährige weder groß auf ihrer Facebook-Pinnwand damit herumgeprahlt noch sich einen Eimer mit Eiswasser über den Kopf geschüttet hat, sind Freunde und Bekannte irritiert.


----------



## Davatar (29. August 2014)

Eigentlich wollt ich den heutigen Abend im Irish Pub mit nem Kumpel, ordentlich Guinness und Ferienfotos verbringen. Leider wurde ihm kurzfristig Nachtschicht zugeteilt 
Aber wenigstens startet heute die erste Diablo 3 Season.
So I Got That Goin' For Me, Which is Nice


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2014)

Schmerzen im Nackenbereich seit Anfang der Woche + Muskelkater + Kein Sport die Woche =   .. nicht


----------



## Seeltas92 (29. August 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schmerzen im Nackenbereich seit Anfang der Woche + Muskelkater + Kein Sport die Woche =   .. nicht




läuft bei dir .... bzw. eher nich   #AlterMannSymptome


----------



## Grushdak (29. August 2014)

Bestimmt nicht, ZAM ist ja noch jung. 

Ähm ... sind es so krampfartige Scherzen (wenn Du es denn überhaupt noch so definieren kannst)?
Ansonsten, Gute Besserung! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## ZAM (29. August 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Bestimmt nicht, ZAM ist ja noch jung.



Ich schätze das ist Ansichtssache ;D



> Ähm ... sind es so krampfartige Scherzen (wenn Du es denn überhaupt noch so definieren kannst)?


Mh, ich habe das ab und zu - fühlt sich dann an wie verlegen, kann man aber mit Voltaren etc. gegenwirken.

Danke :-)


----------



## Wynn (29. August 2014)

Zam hast du es mal mit Sportsalbe mit Arninka Blüten probiert ? die hat bei mir mehr geholfen als die Voltaren Salbe


----------



## Davatar (3. September 2014)

Moin Kinners!

Was gibts?
Whazzup?
WASAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA????????????????????


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Zam hast du es mal mit Sportsalbe mit Arninka Blüten probiert ? die hat bei mir mehr geholfen als die Voltaren Salbe



Zum Ende der Woche wars wieder gut.


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2014)

dann ist ja gut 

wie gesagt die nutz ich weil da kannste ja nichts falsch dosieren oder der körper sich dran gewöhnen ^^


----------



## vollmi (3. September 2014)

H2OTest schrieb:


> Haha armes Shika  naja wollte erst Basti nehmen aber der häts ehh nicht gemacht xD



Wird echt zeit für ne boiled water challenge. Damit holt man mehr rein, bin ich mir sicher.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfG René


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2014)

Belegtes Brötchen zum Mittag


----------



## Davatar (3. September 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Belegtes Brötchen zum Mittag


Bei mir gabs lecker koreanisch Dumplings (bzw Mandu) und dazu ordentlich scharfes Kimchi


----------



## ZAM (3. September 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs lecker koreanisch Dumplings (bzw Mandu) und dazu ordentlich scharfes Kimchi



Ich kenne beides nicht und bin zu Faul zum googeln - erklär mal. *g*


----------



## Davatar (3. September 2014)

Also Dumplings, respektive Mandu, sind Teigtaschen, je nach Geschmack gefüllt mit Schweinefleisch oder Shrimps oder Gemüse, selten auch mit Tofu und sehn mal so aus, wenn sie gedämpft sind:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder mal so, wen sie gekocht oder gebraten sind (bzw je nach Zubereitungsart):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kimchi ist sone Art ungekochter Kohl mit ner sehr würzigen und sehr scharfen Sauce:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schmeckt alles hervorragend.


----------



## Wynn (3. September 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> Kimchi ist sone Art *ungekochter Koh*l mit ner sehr *würzigen und sehr scharfen Sauce*:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAI3b8is8G0#t=32


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. September 2014)

Gute mir jemand ne gute Soundkarte empfehlen ? Wenn möglich unter 100 € 

Painschke, wo biste wenn man dich braucht


----------



## Legendary (7. September 2014)

Ich würde spontan http://www.alternate.de/Creative/Sound-Blaster-Recon3D-PCIe-Soundkarte/html/product/1098615? empfehlen. Creative hat in dem Sektor viel Erfahrung, ich hab meine Audigy 2 seit vielen vielen Jahren im Einsatz und bin immer noch sehr glücklich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2014)

Danke Legendary <3 , liest sich schonmal gut.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. September 2014)

Das Wochenende ist rum. Heißt also, dass es sich ausgebastelt hat an meinem kleinen Tool und ab Morgen wieder Probleme für Geld gelöst werden.
Zumindest hab ich jetzt was, das mit dabei hilft, wenn ich mich mal nicht entscheiden kann, was ich zocken soll.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. September 2014)

Guten Morgen (: 40Min Work Out hinter mir und ich fühle mich richtig gut! Habe mir gestern vorgenommen absofort wieder was für meine Figur zu tun und möchte jetzt jeden Tag 40min - 1h trainieren, nur noch einmal im Monat Pizza essen, generell weniger Kohlenhydrate zu mir nehmen und vermehrt Kokoswasser trinken. Habe mir 10 Wochen als Limit für einen definierten Bauch gesetzt .. LETS DO IT  Muss mir nur mal eine Trainingsmatte kaufen weil aufm Boden ist ziemlich räudig


----------



## Manowar (8. September 2014)

Kokoswasser?


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Kokoswasser?



Madonna ist angeblich so von Kokoswasser überzeugt, dass sie einen Millionenbetrag bei einem US-Hersteller investiert hat und sich während ihres schweißtreibenden Trainings mit Kokoswasser stärkt. R & B-Ikone Rihanna und Starlet Sienna Miller tragen ein Kokoswasser-Tetrapak wie eine hippe Handtasche mit sich herum. Kokoswasser als Schlankdrink, Kokoswasser als Krebsschutz, Kokoswasser als Hitzeschutz und Kokoswasser als neuer Sportlerdrink


----------



## Patiekrice (8. September 2014)

"Das Wunderwasser ist reich an Vitaminen und Mineralstoffen, naturbelassen und enthält zudem kaum Kalorien. Das macht es zur köstlichen Alternative zu zuckerhaltigen Limonaden und schnödem Wasser. Durch den hohen Kaliumgehalt wird das Kultgetränk außerdem zum perfekten Sportbegleiter." bla bla usw usw


----------



## Derulu (8. September 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Kokoswasser?



Das flüssige Zeug in einer Kokosnuss


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2014)

Aber ist doch vieleicht maximal 200 ml wasser in ner kokusnuss - wieviel kokosnüsse müssen die den dann für sowas öffnen oder pressen sie noch die letzten tropfen aus dem fleisch ?


----------



## Manowar (8. September 2014)

Danke Derulu 

Okaaaaaaay!

Wenns nur kein Wasser sein soll (bzw der fade Geschmack):
Ich presse Limetten in mein Wasser.

Zu deinem Vorhaben übrigens


----------



## Patiekrice (8. September 2014)

Ne, der Geschmack ist mir egal.. geht mir darum was da alles für Stuff drin ist


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2014)

"Ich sage ja zu deutschem Wasser".


----------



## Derulu (8. September 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Aber ist doch vieleicht maximal 200 ml wasser in ner kokusnuss - wieviel kokosnüsse müssen die den dann für sowas öffnen oder pressen sie noch die letzten tropfen aus dem fleisch ?



Wenn du eine Kokosnuss "presst" drückst du damit das Fruchtfleisch aus...und das ist dann wieder was anderes, das ist dann "Kokosmilch"(bzw. erzeugt man Kokosmilch, in dem man das Fruchtfleisch in "normalen Wasser" ausdrückt und ausquetscht) - das Zeug ist dann ziemlich fetthaltig. Kokoswasser ist tatsächlich nur die Flüssigkeit im Inneren der Nuss, fettfrei


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2014)

dann muss ja das kokoswasser sehr viel kosten ^^

und ich habe wegen euch das hier als ohrwurm





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5LxC3M-Yngs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





She put the lime in the coconut, and drank them both up 
She put the lime in the coconut, and drank them both up 
She put the lime in the coconut, 
Called the doctor, woke him up, and said, 
Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take, 
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache? 
I say, Doctor, ain't there nothin' I can take, 
I say, Doctor, to relieve this belly ache?


----------



## Derulu (8. September 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> dann muss ja das kokoswasser sehr viel kosten ^^



So teuer ist das nicht, es gibt so viele Kokosnüsse, in den Ländern wo die Kokospalmen überall wachsen, wird oft das Kokoswasser sogar weggeleert, weil man es nicht immer braucht


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2014)

schad das wars mit iron man filmen nur noch einen auftritt in avengers 2

http://spinoff.comicbookresources.com/2014/09/08/robert-downey-jr-claims-no-plans-for-iron-man-4/


----------



## Patiekrice (8. September 2014)

WIE ES NIRGENDWO KOKOSWASSER GIBT! >:c


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2014)

ich denk mal es ist zu speziell da wird es der normale supermarkt/discounter nicht haben 


Haste ein Feinkost geschäft in der nähe sonst bleibt dir nur die onlinebestellung übrig


----------



## Patiekrice (9. September 2014)

Im Feinkostladen gibt es das nur in 250ml und mit Zucker... war heute in 7 Geschäften hier -seufz-


----------



## Manowar (9. September 2014)

Ich guck gerade mal bei Amazon.. also ich find das echt schweine teuer (3€+ / L )


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2014)

Es ist halt ein Gesundheitsdrink Manowar 





> Ins Meer pinkeln schadet dem Ozean nicht. Im Gegenteil, es gibt sogar gute Argumente dafür.



http://www.focus.de/wissen/mensch/wale-tun-es-ja-auch-us-chemiker-lieber-ins-meer-pinkeln-als-in-den-pool_id_4099943.html


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2014)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2014)

Was ich nicht grade für ne Glasfaserleitung mit High Speed Internet geben würde ._.


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2014)

Was hast du denn vor?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2014)

Destiny mit gefühlen 10 kb/s runter laden.


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2014)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Destiny mit gefühlen 10 kb/s runter laden.



Mh, oh da eine Standleitung was bringt? *g* Ich meine, das liegt vermutlich eher an den Servern, die es grad ausliefern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. September 2014)

Jop wirds wohl sein, läuft jetzt auch wieder. 80%- 

Schade, dass man nicht die DL Speed bei der PS4 sehen kann...


----------



## Patiekrice (9. September 2014)

Guten Morgen, 

bevor ich meine Getränke bei amazon bestelle, verzichte ich lieber drauf he 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Habe mir ja gestern so ein 250ml Gerät mitgenommen um es mal zu testen.. aber das so ekelhaft süß, das geht gar nicht. Meine 2. Dose schenke jetzt meiner Schwester wenn ich sie am Donnerstag sehe oder so :'D Ich habe außerdem Muskelkater vom Training gestern :c aber jetzt 1h meine Frühstück (zuckerfreies Müsli mit von mir Johannisbeeren drunter gemischt in Sojamilch) sacken lassen und dann wieder 1h Training. UffUffUff


----------



## Davatar (9. September 2014)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Meine 2. Dose schenke jetzt meiner Schwester wenn ich sie am Donnerstag sehe oder so :'D Ich habe außerdem Muskelkater vom Training gestern :c aber jetzt 1h meine Frühstück (zuckerfreies Müsli mit von mir Johannisbeeren drunter gemischt in Sojamilch) sacken lassen und dann wieder 1h Training. UffUffUff


Mensch lebst Du gesund. Zuckerfreies Müsli geht für mich gaaar nicht. Also Müsli schon, aber zuckerfrei nicht


----------



## Manowar (9. September 2014)

Ich finds aber auch vollkommen fürn Arsch, dass üüüüberall Zucker dran ist!
In den USA wars nen graus, etwas fürs Frühstücken zu finden und hier siehts inzwischen nicht viel anders aus.


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2014)

> Das ist nicht süß sondern bitter: Die Verbraucherorganisation _foodwatch_ hat nachgewiesen, dass in Zucker bedenkliche Mengen an Zucker enthalten sind. Der Inhalt einer 1000-Gramm-Packung des beliebten Süßungsmittels besteht demnach zu 100 Prozent aus reinem Zucker.
> 
> In jedem Gramm Zucker ist ein ganzes Gramm Zucker enthalten. Damit dürfte Zucker eines der zuckerhaltigsten Lebensmittel überhaupt sein.
> 
> Den Verbrauchern hingegen wird geraten, künftig so weit wie möglich auf Zucker zu verzichten und stattdessen auf das viel zuckerärmere Produkt Salz (ähnliche Konsistenz, Farbe!) zurückzugreifen. Schleckermäulern, die dennoch nicht ganz auf Zucker verzichten wollen, empfehlen die Verbraucherschützer, Zucker und Salz im Verhältnis 1:1 vermischt zu sich zu nehmen.


----------



## Davatar (9. September 2014)

Manowar schrieb:


> Ich finds aber auch vollkommen fürn Arsch, dass üüüüberall Zucker dran ist!
> In den USA wars nen graus, etwas fürs Frühstücken zu finden und hier siehts inzwischen nicht viel anders aus.


Da mach ichs mir einfach, ich ess gar kein Frühstück  aber wenns doch mal Frühstück sein soll, dann bevorzugt Brot mit Zeug drauf. Ansonsten kann man sein Müsli ja auch selbst machen. Haferflocken als Basis, Früchte und Joghurt, nach Belieben mit oder ohne Zucker. Früchte variieren dann nach Saison, insofern hat man auch immer Abwechslung. Ne Ex von mir hat das täglich jahrelang durchgezogen und vermutlich macht die das heute auch noch so.


----------



## Manowar (9. September 2014)

Dann find du da mal Brot 
Deswegen hatte ich ja nach gesundem Müsli gesucht und naja..da war noch mehr Zucker drin


----------



## Patiekrice (9. September 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> [...]Ansonsten kann man sein Müsli ja auch selbst machen. Haferflocken als Basis, Früchte und Joghurt, nach Belieben mit oder ohne Zucker. Früchte variieren dann nach Saison, insofern hat man auch immer Abwechslung. Ne Ex von mir hat das täglich jahrelang durchgezogen und vermutlich macht die das heute auch noch so.



^this


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2014)

die amys kennen kein brot wie wir es essen 

deshalb boomen ja in der usa die bäckereien mit deutschen brot

die kennen nur weissbrot und maisbrot und wenn die mutter die kinder gesund ernähren will macht sie mit dem brotback automat selbst brot

und deren weissbrot hat doppelt soviel fett wie unser weissbrot hier in deutschland


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. September 2014)

3 Tage frei, 3 Tage Destiny. x)


----------



## Soladra (10. September 2014)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2014)

Moin!

Kanalisationsarbeiten vor der Haustür bis morgens um 4...müüüüüüüüüüüüüüde -.-


----------



## Soladra (10. September 2014)

Armes Davatar^^ *patt patt* Bei mir ähnlich, Nachbar seit 6 am rödeln, kein plan was genau ,klingt wie ein Rasenmäher oder sowas... in ganz dolle Laut. Und es ist doch meine Letzte Ferienwoche


----------



## Patiekrice (10. September 2014)

Guten Morgen, 

gestern 2h Training, dafür dann gleich nur 20 Minuten :> Habe mich heute mal an einem Regenbogenkuchen versucht. Fahre gleich zu meiner (ehemaligen) Arbeit um mich zu verabschieden und bringe halt Muffins und Kuchen mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frühstück ist gerade ein pinker Smoothie, mache mir aber gleich evtl noch wieder ZUCKERFREIES  Müsli


----------



## Davatar (10. September 2014)

Soladra schrieb:


> Armes Davatar^^ *patt patt* Bei mir ähnlich, Nachbar seit 6 am rödeln, kein plan was genau ,klingt wie ein Rasenmäher oder sowas... in ganz dolle Laut. Und es ist doch meine Letzte Ferienwoche


Perfekt 5 Tage durchzuzocken, ohne Schlaf, aber mit Nahrung  und danach schläfst Du 2 Tage durch


----------



## Wynn (11. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kennt das noch jemand ?


----------



## Grushdak (11. September 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Kennt das noch jemand ?


Ich meine ja - und es funktierte wenigstens - im Gegensatz zu vielem Elektronkzeuchs heutzutage. ^^


----------



## Wynn (12. September 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4SENkrissNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (15. September 2014)

Is hier tot? o.o


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2014)

WAS ZUM TEUFEL IST HIER LOS BIN ICH HIGH ODER WAT


----------



## Manowar (16. September 2014)

Hab gerade verzweifelt versucht in den Einstellungen zu finden, ob man es ändern kann.


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2014)

Das ist halt das neue und sichere Forum 

 

Das alte war wohl nicht mehr sicher und angreifbar


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2014)

Man merkt schon irgendwie die bessere Performance, mir gefällt nur nicht dieses mittig - zentrierte Design... war damals schon bei YT doof. 

 

Wird man sich aber dran gewöhnen. Und was bedeutet unten Google (12) ?


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2014)

meineste die social media leiste shikari oder benutzer online ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2014)

Benutzer...


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2014)

ich denk mal das sind die suchmaschinen bots die jetzt angezeigt werden


----------



## bkeleanor (16. September 2014)

neues design sieht gut aus. kann man sich dran gewöhnen.

Die USA schicken also 3000 Soldaten nach Afrika "to help fight ebola". wollt ihr das sich ebola verbreitet? den genau so verbreitet sich ebola.


----------



## Magogan (16. September 2014)

Hmm, kennt ihr das, wenn man Hunger hat, aber nicht weiß, was man essen soll? 

Schon wieder Cornflakes? Schon wieder Nudeln? Ich muss echt mal lernen, etwas anderes zu kochen...


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2014)

Die USA schicken also 3000 Soldaten nach Afrika "to help fight ebola". wollt ihr das sich ebola verbreitet? den genau so verbreitet sich ebola.

 

Haste keinen Zombiefilm gesehen ? die stehen mit abc schutzanzüge da und achten drauf das kein infizierter die grenze verlässt.

 

 


Hmm, kennt ihr das, wenn man Hunger hat, aber nicht weiß, was man essen soll? 

Schon wieder Cornflakes? Schon wieder Nudeln? Ich muss echt mal lernen, etwas anderes zu kochen...

 

Wie willste cornflakes kochen ??


----------



## eMJay (16. September 2014)

Wie sieht das Forum aus?


----------



## Magogan (16. September 2014)

Man muss Cornflakes nicht kochen? Ich koch immer die Milch und mach dann die Cornflakes rein, wie bei Milchreis, nur ohne Milchreis und mit Cornflakes. (Mal im Ernst, das könnte vielleicht sogar schmecken...)


----------



## heinzelmännchen (16. September 2014)

Wie heiße ich? Wo bin ich? Standen nicht immer hier die Bananen?

 

Warum sieht das hier so anders aus? Ich gehe nicht mehr nach draußen, früher war alles besser!

 

 

 

... beim alten Forum konnte ich die Threadübersicht irgendwie schneller überschauen, welcher Thread wo ist, wer gepostet hat, wann usw...

 

Argh! Das ist so ungewohnt =/


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2014)

Al-Qaida bietet Märtyrern Bonus-Jungfrau im Paradies an, wenn sie nicht zu IS wechseln

 

http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/09/al-qaida-bietet-martyrern-bonus.html


----------



## Soladra (16. September 2014)

Wo ist mein schönes Dunkelblau o.o


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2014)

Dunkelblau nur für Soladra


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2014)

Wo ist mein schönes Dunkelblau o.o


Dem Update-Prozess zum Opfer gefallen. Das alte Skin war nicht kompatibel mit der neuen Forenversion.


----------



## Soladra (16. September 2014)

Dunkelblau nur für Soladra

Yaaaay Blau 

 

*Alles wieder blau anstreich*

 

@Zam: Mal als ganz dämliche Frage: Warum nicht?


----------



## Wynn (16. September 2014)

Das alte blau greift das holz vom neuen forum an wenn du es damit anstreichen tuest


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2014)

Yaaaay Blau 

 

*Alles wieder blau anstreich*

 

@Zam: Mal als ganz dämliche Frage: Warum nicht?

 

Ca. 3-4 Jahre Entwicklungsunterschied zwischen den Foren-Versionen.


----------



## Grushdak (16. September 2014)

Nabend ...

 

Sorry, das neue hier sieht mir nicht nach mehr Sicherheit aus.

Viellmehr sind schon auf den ersten Blick so einige Unstimmigkeiten, die eher auf ein noch unsichere Beta-Version schliessen lassen könnten (Forum nicht mal zentriert - oben, Forum und Untertext jeder auf einer anderen Spaltenposition  ... Buttons tanzen aus der Reihe etc.)

Außerdem, wo soll das Format hingehen - zu Pocketbildschirmgröße?^^

Hallo, ich habe nen 16:10 Bildschirm und kein Smartphonebildschirm.

Einerseits sind die Topframes auf der ganzen Seite - das Forum wiederum gequetscht (zudem noch unvollständig, da fehlt doch rechts noch was).

 

Weiß nicht, ob ich mich daran gewöhnen kann.

Für mich ist es in Sachen Verarbeitung eher nen Rückschritt - jedenfalls so wie es momentan ausschaut.

 

In den Einstellung finde ich gerade 0 Möglichkeiten, irgendwas anzupassen.

 

bin etwas (sehr) enttäuscht ... 

 

*edit*

Und ich hätte gerne mal eine Liste der Bots bzw. Suchmaschinen.

Ich möchte schon gerne wissen, wer hier so beobachtet und Daten sammelt.

Nicht alle Suchmaschinen sind seriös!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. September 2014)

Jop, ich würde dass alles auch lieber ein stück nach links schieben. Das bringt ja eigentlich nur mehr Platz mit sich... aber naja. Der Trend geht halt zu solchen Designs hin.

 

Sooo schlimm isses nun aber auch nicht.


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2014)

Für das Forenfeedback nutzt bitte den entsprechenden Thread, da sind auch bereits Hinweise hinterlegt.
 
@crawler-Ausschluss, Crawler-Liste, Handling von Crawlern und unserem Wissen um das Thema bitte einfach folgendes studieren: http://forum.buffed.de/robots.txt
Übrigens geht auch niemand in ein Geschäft und verlangt vom Angestellten zu erfahren, wer alles den ganzen Tag durchs Schaufenster glotzt - gleiches Prinzip.
 
Und Behauptungen bzgl. Patchvorgang und Sicherheit sind vollkommen unangebracht, ich habe die Gründe dargelegt. Lügen zu unterstellen ist ausschließlich Kontraproduktiv und das "Feedback" kann und werde ich dann nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Grushdak (16. September 2014)

Und Behauptungen bzw. Patchvorgang und Sicherheit sind vollkommen unangebracht, ich habe die Gründe dargelegt. Lügen zu unterstellen ist ausschließlich Kontraproduktiv und das "Feedback" kann und werde ich dann nicht ernst nehmen.

Patchvorgang und Sicherheit sind vollkommen unangebracht? wo hier?^^

Das verstehe ich nun mal überhaupt nicht.


----------



## ZAM (16. September 2014)

Das sollte "bzgl." stehen, nicht "bzw."


----------



## Grushdak (16. September 2014)

Boah, dann lerne mal bitte, Posts auch richtig zu lesen!

Es ist ein enormer Unterschied, zwischen dem was ich empfinde und dem, was Tatsache ist!

Ich habe lediglich geschrieben, was ich empfinde!

 

Bezichtige mich nie wieder der Lüge bzw. daß ich Lügen verbreite!

 

Naja in nem anderen (genannten) Thread ist das wohl besser aufgehoben ... bye


----------



## Manowar (17. September 2014)

Bist du eine Frau?


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2014)

Die Xbox One und andere Konsolen sind nach Meinung von Michael Pachter Auslaufmodelle. Gaming würde in Zukunft verstärkt auf PCs, Smartphones und Tablets stattfinden. Wissend darum würde sich Microsoft laut dem US-Analysten strategisch umstellen. Pachter spielt dabei offenbar auf die kürzlich bekannt gewordene Übernahme des Minecraft-Hersteller Mojang an.
 


 

http://www.pcgames.de/Xbox-One-Konsolen-232351/News/Konsolen-laut-Pachter-bald-ueberfluessig-Microsoft-angeblich-mit-Vorahnung-1136067/

 

Das wars mit den Konsolen ^^


----------



## Davatar (17. September 2014)

Moin!

 

Mit dem neuen Design komm ich irgendwie noch gar nciht klar :/ kann man das umstellen?


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2014)

soweit ich weiss icht


----------



## Davatar (17. September 2014)

Bäh, dann möcht ich wenigstens wieder dieses Fluffy-Rosa-Design, das es mal gab


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2014)

du weisst ja wünsche unten ins anregungsforum ^^


----------



## Davatar (17. September 2014)

Ist das ernst gemeint? Du kochst Corflakes? Und das schmeckt? Igitt, heisse Milch mag ich generell nicht. Bei mir nehm ich immer Cornflakes und die Milch muss eiskalt sein, direkt aus dem Kühlschrank. Schon Zimmertemparatur ist viel zu warm dafür.

Aber ich ess eh seit Jahren keine Cornflakes mehr...


----------



## Trollmops (17. September 2014)

Ist das ernst gemeint? Du kochst Corflakes? Und das schmeckt? Igitt, heisse Milch mag ich generell nicht. Bei mir nehm ich immer Cornflakes und die Milch muss eiskalt sein, direkt aus dem Kühlschrank. Schon Zimmertemparatur ist viel zu warm dafür.

Aber ich ess eh seit Jahren keine Cornflakes mehr...

 haha cornflakesbruder. bei wärmerer milch und den daraus resultierenden instant-brei-cornflakes kämpf ich immer mit nem würgereiz


----------



## ZAM (17. September 2014)

Bäh, dann möcht ich wenigstens wieder dieses Fluffy-Rosa-Design, das es mal gab 


Ich vermisse das Rosa-Ding auch - das haben wir damals für einen Aprilscherz gekauft  ist abe rleider nicht für die Version hier kompatibel. Vor dem Patch waren es sogar 3 Styles. Außerdem haben wir recht schnell festgestellt, dass es zu aufwändig ist mehrere Styles zu verwalten, weil alle Anpassungen für Module etc. immer für jeden Style einzeln vorgenommen werden muss.


----------



## Soladra (17. September 2014)

Huhu


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. September 2014)

Huhu


----------



## Wynn (17. September 2014)

In Thüringen zeichnet sich nach der Landtagswahl eine politische Premiere ab: Erstmals steht auf Landesebene der Abschluss einer Großen Koalition zwischen CDU und Linkspartei kurz bevor. Beide Parteien erklärten, in wichtigen Punkten einig geworden zu sein und präsentierten einen festen Zeitplan für einen Koalitionsvertrag. Im Gegensatz zu Rot-Rot-Grün oder einer Kleinen Koalition aus CDU und SPD verfügt das auch als "Schwarz-Dunkelrot" bezeichnete linkskonservative Bündnis im neuen Landtag über eine komfortable Mehrheit.


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2014)

Zur Bekämpfung von Ebola: Bundesregierung beschließt Waffenlieferung nach Westafrika

 

Verteidigungsministerin Ursula von der Leyen erklärte: "Deutschland muss im Angesicht der Ebola-Krise internationale Verantwortung übernehmen. Dabei müssen zur Not auch Tabus gebrochen werden." Als motivierendes Beispiel gelte dabei der August 2014. Damals sei es der Bundesregierung gelungen, mit Waffenlieferungen nachhaltig Frieden im Irak zu stiften, ohne auch nur einen toten Deutschen beklagen zu müssen.


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2014)

Arrr!


----------



## Wynn (19. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjW3kMNaW2o

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQeQWWKKvq4

 

Irgendwie sind die 2 Szenarien aus den Videospielen andauernd in meinem kopf wo ich die news über russland und asien las


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2014)

ALTER! Wo kann man diesen Scheiß ausstellen? Das nervt jedes Jahr aufs neue so tierisch mit dieser pseudolustigen Piratensprache.


----------



## Derulu (19. September 2014)

ALTER! Wo kann man diesen Scheiß ausstellen? Das nervt jedes Jahr aufs neue so tierisch mit dieser pseudolustigen Piratensprache. 

 

Das Script? Nirgends


----------



## Legendary (19. September 2014)

Ich dachte das kann man irgendwo ausstellen hieß es doch immer?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2014)

Kannst auch einfach noch bis morgen warten.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. September 2014)

edit: löschen arr. von wann war das zitat denn. egal never mind. gehen sie weiter.


----------



## Carcharoth (19. September 2014)

Ich kann sonst nen tempbann bis morgen früh setzen


----------



## Legendary (20. September 2014)

Sehr lustig. 

 

Gott sei Dank ist es wieder vorbei. War schon in WoW nicht lustig.


----------



## Derulu (20. September 2014)

Sehr lustig. 

 

Gott sei Dank ist es wieder vorbei. War schon in WoW nicht lustig. 

 

Piraten sind immer lustig. Und Pastafarians wissen, dass sie das auserwählte Volk sind...


----------



## Wynn (20. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xzGSSN5FNE

 

Star Wars 7 ^^


----------



## ZAM (22. September 2014)

Sehr lustig. 
 
Gott sei Dank ist es wieder vorbei. War schon in WoW nicht lustig.


 Das Script aktiviert sich automatisch um Punkt 0:00:01 am 19.9 jedes Jahr und schaltet sich dann auch pünktlich um 00:00:01 am 20.9 wieder ab. Humorbefreiung wird ignoriert. 
 


Das Script? Nirgends


Das ist übrigens nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt für die, die in den Keller lachen gehen, in den mybuffed-Einstellungen ein Häkchen dafür. ^^
http://my.buffed.de/go/settings/ -> mybuffed-Einstellungen -> Talk like a pirate ignorieren.


----------



## Davatar (23. September 2014)

Pffft, wie kann man nur den Talk like a pirate day schlecht finden? Ich war sogar als Pirat verkleidet unterwegs mit ner Gruppe anderer Piraten und Piratinnen. Zusammen haben wir geentert, kielgeholt, gebrandschatzt, geplündert und Grog und Rum getrunken. Also eigentlich hauptsächlich die letzten beiden Dinge. Aber jeder Passant, ob bekannt oder nicht, wurde mit einem freundlichen YARRRRRR begrüsst.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. September 2014)

In meiner alten wow Gilde gibt es einen Spieler namens "Davalar". Alle paar Jahre bin ich verwirrt und schau nach, ob Davatar nicht doch mit L geschrieben wird


----------



## Davatar (23. September 2014)

Also in WoW hatt ich schon mal nen Char namens Davatar, aber ich glaub der wurd höchstens lvl 20 oder so. Das war dann wohl kaum ich. Und ja, das L, keine Ahnung warum der Typ das damals so hatte. Mein Name hat sogar ne Hintergrundgeschichte: Vor Äonen, als man noch mit DOS unterwegs war, hat mir ein Freund ein Computerspiel auf Disketten ausgeliehen "Ultima VIII - Pagan". Damals hiess es dann, man müsse einen Namen für seinen Avatar eingeben und weil mein Vorname mit nem "D" beginnt und das mein allererster Avatar überhaupt war, hab ich ihn dann Davatar getauft. Simple Geschichte, aber ich glaub in meiner gesamten "PC-Spiele-Karriere" lief mir nur ein einziges Mal ein anderer Davatar über den Weg.

Das soll nun aber nicht heissen, dass überall wo Ihr nem Davatar begegnet, dass ich das dann bin 

 

Ahja und für die, dies kennen: Für Ultima 8 musst damals extra ne Startdiskette anlegen, damit genügend EMS und XMS vorhanden war


----------



## Schrottinator (23. September 2014)

Dennis, Dieter oder Doloris


----------



## Davatar (23. September 2014)

Guck mal auf http://www.beliebte-vornamen.de/lexikon/d-mann

Es gibt einige männliche Vornamen mit D und es ist ja nicht mal sicher, dass ich nen westlichen Vornamen hab 

Vielleicht heiss ich ja Dalailama


----------



## Wynn (23. September 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UO6KgjQ7eNk

 

 

Ich sollte mal wieder the spirit schauen ^^


----------



## Davatar (26. September 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten!
Habt Ihr schon Geschenke eingekauft?


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten!
Habt Ihr schon Geschenke eingekauft?

 

Du kommst viel zu spät - bin schon mitten in den Vorbereitungen für Ostern


----------



## Davatar (26. September 2014)

Hast die Weihnachtsmänner schon eingeschmolzen und Hasis draus gebaut?


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2014)

jupp die haben beide die selbe form ja


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2014)

da der nachtschwärmer noch nicht offen und generation yolo wohl saufen ist um der uhrzeit ^^

 

 


Bin Generation Yolo, ich werd nich alt.

 
ich persönlich bevorzuge da "carpe diem"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2014)

Suits ist die beste Serie auf der Welt.

 

So, ich habs gesagt. Ich bin süchtig.


----------



## Wynn (26. September 2014)

worum gehts da ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2014)

Anwaltsserie. Aber so smart, charismatisch und spannend.


----------



## myadictivo (27. September 2014)

wenn anwaltserie, dann matlock..

oh, jetzt hab ich mich als alter sack geoutet..


----------



## Aun (27. September 2014)

jetzt wissen wir, dass myactivio in wirklichkeit "Abe" heißt


----------



## Magogan (28. September 2014)

Yeah, ich hab es irgendwie geschafft, ein 3D-Modell aus einer FBX-Datei in mein Spiel zu laden und ich habe absolut keine Ahnung, was ich da eigentlich gemacht habe... Aber es funktioniert... Hoffentlich...

 

Jetzt weiß ich wieder, warum ich Programmieren nicht so sehr mag... Die API-Dokumentationen sind eine Qual, vor allem die vom FBX SDK.


----------



## Wynn (28. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Hätte ich das gemacht oder eine andere normale Person würd es niemand kaufen


----------



## Ascalari (28. September 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Hätte ich das gemacht oder eine andere normale Person würd es niemand kaufen

Lustig wie sie alle auf die "leere" wand schauen


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2014)

Wieso ist das Forum so hässlich?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2014)

War es vorher schön ?


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2014)

J-Ja ;-;


----------



## Aun (28. September 2014)

wieso sind diese komischen schluchtenscheißer immernoch hier?


----------



## H2OTest (28. September 2014)

World of Tanks? anyone?


----------



## Aun (28. September 2014)

World of Tanks? anyone? 

dämliche frage. nein. sowas spielen nur buffedmitarbeiter mit goldpass und leute ohne real life


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. September 2014)

Hast schlecht geschlafen Aun oder wieso kotzte hier grad so ab ?


----------



## H2OTest (28. September 2014)

er ist nur durch die unzulängliche Größe seines Penisses genervt


----------



## ZAM (28. September 2014)

Ich sehe jetzt auch keine Gründe bei Spielefragen pissig zu werden.


----------



## Davatar (29. September 2014)

da der nachtschwärmer noch nicht offen und generation yolo wohl saufen ist um der uhrzeit ^^

 

 

 
ich persönlich bevorzuge da "carpe diem"
 



Ich dachte den Nachtschwärmer gibts nicht mehr und dieser Thread gilt nun für alle Tageszeiten!?


----------



## Olliruh (29. September 2014)

Endlich wieder da von meinem 4 Wochen Asien trip. Und es war der Hammer!
Laos ist sooo cool.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. September 2014)

Der erste Tag als Masterstudent war ja jetzt doch ein bisschen arg kurz.


----------



## Wynn (29. September 2014)

Ich dachte den Nachtschwärmer gibts nicht mehr und dieser Thread gilt nun für alle Tageszeiten!?

 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/7250-die-nachtschwaermer/

 

der tread ist immer noch da und es gibt nix offizielles vom zamperator das der gumo jetzt für alle uhrzeiten gilt


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2014)

Als ich vor einiger Zeit das Zusammenlegungsthema anbrachte, gab es Gemoser von den Nachtschwärmern, dass sie das nicht wollen.

Ich würde die Threads aus SEO- und Performance-Gründen auch nicht zusammen kopieren, sondern einen schließen. Und auch wenn in beiden leider nicht viel los ist, vermute ich, dass dann wieder irgendwer seine "Heimat weggenommen fühlt".

Ich kann mich natürlich auch irren und alles wird toll. Daher hier eine Umfrage. ^^


----------



## Davatar (29. September 2014)

ZAM, falls Dir mal langweilig wird, hab ich hier http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/207219-feedback-thread-zum-forenupdate-346/page-4#entry3418995 im Thread zum Forenupdate mal noch was reingeschrieben. Da will irgend einer Eurer Werbepartner son Javascript ausführen, das dann irgendwie nicht läuft.


----------



## Davatar (30. September 2014)

Morgööööhn!

"2 Benutzer lesen gerade dieses Thema

Davatar, Google (1)"

 

Guten Morgen Google!

 

Gestern war ich bouldern, das erste Mal seit fast 10 Jahren. Falls das jemand nicht kennen sollte: das ist klettern ohne Seile an der Kletterwand. Was man nach 10 Jahren so alles verlernen kann...aber lustig wars total  Erstaunlicherweise gabs nicht mal Muskelkater. Der wird wohl bis morgen auf sich warten...

Wie war Euer bloody Monday?


----------



## myadictivo (30. September 2014)

:p der montag war mein sonntag..

viel gammeln und videospiele..dafür kommt heute das böse erwachen und ich darf jetzt 6 tage durchkeulen 

dafür dann die kommende woche uuuuuurlaub, hoffentlich mit viel zockfutter und schönem wetter für runden mit den rädern (wollt mir mal ein crossrad testweise leihen)


----------



## Davatar (30. September 2014)

Oh, dieser Post machte gar keinen Sinn...öhm...insofern, 6 Tage sind ja ok, wenns danach Urlaub gibt


----------



## myadictivo (30. September 2014)

ich denk mir einfach immer, dass ichs grade besser als in meiner lehre habe. dort hatte ich durchgehend 12 tages schichten..

außerdem gibts ja zuschläge für den feier- & sonntag


----------



## ZAM (30. September 2014)

Bei der Aktivität im Nachtschwärmer, kann ich eigentlich gleich den GUMO zum Hauptthread machen


----------



## Davatar (30. September 2014)

Das dacht ich mir auch, ZAM


----------



## Wynn (30. September 2014)

Spotify Premium oder wie immer das heißt kostet 10 Euro im Monat, egal bei welchem Anbieter du bist. Bei der Telekom werden die verbrauchten Daten aber nicht abgerechnet...
 


 

Das glaubst aber auch nur du 

 

http://www.netzneutralitaet.cc/

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AQTkUhjVUf4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (30. September 2014)

Wie immer ein herausragend intelligenter Beitrag!


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d1ANbwiAQMM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen Celeron 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2014)

Das ist ja schon fast majestäts beleidigung den zam als lowcost cpu zu bezeichnen ^^


----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2014)

Guten Morgen Celeron 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bestimmt nur das backup system ^^


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2014)

Celeron ist ein "Insider" ... das ist das Topic vom Spam-Thread auf pcgames.de  ..das habe ich vor fast 13 Jahren eröffnet, also bevor ich bei Computec anfing *g*


----------



## Carcharoth (1. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



damals... :3


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2014)

Moin Leute!

Ich geb Euch nen Tip für das absolute Horror-Movie Feeling zu Hause. Ihr braucht nämlich gar nicht mehr ins Kino zu gehn! Es reicht, wenn man den Laptop ins Bett nimmt, Lichter ausbläst, Fensterläden schliesst, nen Gruselfilm laufen lässt und dann genau in dem Augenblick, wo die Spannung am höchsten ist...stolpert Euer Nachbar, der über Euch wohnt über nen Teppich, fällt mit gewaltigem Geschepper hin, reisst gleich noch irgend ein Tuch mit sich, auf dem Geschirr stand, alles Geschirr klimpert und zerschellt und was Ihr davon mitkriegt ist ein ohrenbetäubender männlicher Schrei, gefolgt von Porzellan, das zerbricht und anschliessendem Gefluche des Nachbarn.

Da braucht man echt nicht mehr ins Kino gehn! So nen Schock hatt ich im Kino jedenfalls noch nie...ob der das wohl mit Absicht gemacht hat? Man weiss es nicht...


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2014)

Moin Leute!

Ich geb Euch nen Tip für das absolute Horror-Movie Feeling zu Hause. Ihr braucht nämlich gar nicht mehr ins Kino zu gehn! Es reicht, wenn man den Laptop ins Bett nimmt, Lichter ausbläst, Fensterläden schliesst, nen Gruselfilm laufen lässt und dann genau in dem Augenblick, wo die Spannung am höchsten ist...stolpert Euer Nachbar, der über Euch wohnt über nen Teppich, fällt mit gewaltigem Geschepper hin, reisst gleich noch irgend ein Tuch mit sich, auf dem Geschirr stand, alles Geschirr klimpert und zerschellt und was Ihr davon mitkriegt ist ein ohrenbetäubender männlicher Schrei, gefolgt von Porzellan, das zerbricht und anschliessendem Gefluche des Nachbarn.

Da braucht man echt nicht mehr ins Kino gehn! So nen Schock hatt ich im Kino jedenfalls noch nie...ob der das wohl mit Absicht gemacht hat? Man weiss es nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der war echt gut


----------



## Olliruh (1. Oktober 2014)

guten mittach


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2014)

Pischt Tu ter Prätethor?


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2014)

Pischt Tu ter Prätethor?


Willst du 'n Bon-Bon?


----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2014)

zam das ist mist, das man nochmal für den thread abstimmen kann


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2014)

Willst du 'n Bon-Bon?

Nur, wenns Nimm 2 ist und dann nehm ich zwei


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2014)

zam das ist mist, das man nochmal für den thread abstimmen kann


Nö. Ich zähl das zusammen und kille die Dubletten ^^ Ich sehe ja, wer abstimmt.


----------



## Aun (1. Oktober 2014)

mein ja nur. komisch, dass ich nach gestern nochmal abstimmen konnte.

nur pfusch am bau hier.....


----------



## Wynn (1. Oktober 2014)

Nur, wenns Nimm 2 ist und dann nehm ich zwei 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6R0j4c5ipgI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Dann schon eher ^^


----------



## Davatar (3. Oktober 2014)

Bin total demotiviert...wer schickt mich ne Stunde in die Zukunft, damit ich nach Hause gehn kann?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Oktober 2014)

*schickt davatar zurück in die Zukunft*


----------



## Aun (3. Oktober 2014)

*schickt davatar zurück in die Zukunft*

ins jahr 1985 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. Oktober 2014)

*steigt aus dem Delorian* Es hat funktioniert!!!!


----------



## Legendary (4. Oktober 2014)

1985...das beste Jahr!


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2014)

Moin!

 

Und jap, 1985, ein fantastisches Jahr!


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2014)

Weil ein Spam-Thread einfach genug ist und vor allem, weil im Nachschwärmer zuletzt leider noch weniger los war als im Guten Morgen-Thread gibt es ab sofort nur noch den Guten Morgen-Thread als Laber-Thread, dafür aber ohne zeitliche Einschränkung.


----------



## Aun (6. Oktober 2014)

Weil ein Spam-Thread einfach genug ist und vor allem, weil im Nachschwärmer zuletzt leider noch weniger los war als im Guten Morgen-Thread gibt es ab sofort nur noch den Guten Morgen-Thread als Laber-Thread, dafür aber ohne zeitliche Einschränkung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2014)

[attachment=13723:told_you_soo.jpg]


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2014)

@Aun: Keks?


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2014)

Das Spongebob-Bild ist toll *klau*


----------



## Wynn (6. Oktober 2014)

@Aun: Keks?

 

Aber nur von Leibnitz mit 52 zähnen


----------



## Aun (6. Oktober 2014)

zam is that you?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (6. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte nie so einen Gesichtspflaum und das letzte mal kurze Haare um 1999 rum


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Oktober 2014)

RIP in Pepperinos Nachtschwärmer.

 

Find die Lösung aber gut. So viel Nostalgie da auch dran hing, wir leben in der Gegenwart und nicht in der Vergangenheit.


----------



## Olliruh (6. Oktober 2014)

FIck dich Flow
DIE NACHTSCHWÄRMER WAREN MEIN LEBEN


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2014)

FIck dich Flow
DIE NACHTSCHWÄRMER WAREN MEIN LEBEN

Heh junger Mann, was ist das denn für eine Ausdrucksweise? Also die Jugend heute, das geht ja gar nicht! Als ich noch jung war, damals Elfhundertsiebzehn, ich erinnere mich genau! Damals gabs solche Ausdrucksweisen gar nicht. Damals gabs Pest und Cholera, Kreuzzüge, Vampire und Orkkriege, alles Schöne, das man sich vorstellen kann. Aber solche Ausdrücke gabs damals nicht! Nein, früher war ALLES besser!


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2014)

dich Flow
DIE NACHTSCHWÄRMER WAREN MEIN LEBEN

 

So sehr gelebt, dass da Tage .. Verzeihung .. Nächtelang kein Beitrag kam.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Oktober 2014)

HAAAAAAAAAAAALLO!


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2014)

So sehr gelebt, dass da Tage .. Verzeihung .. Nächtelang kein Beitrag kam.  

 

viele nachtschwärmer sind ja nicht mehr aktiv und haben den nachtschwärmer nach den frauenbilder verbot verlassen ^^

 

und ich kann nur posten wenn jemand anderes gepostet hat sonst doppelpost ^^


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2014)

Es gab ein Frauenbilder Verbot? Auch wenn Mädels gut angezogen sind? 

 

Edit: NEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wo ist ????? ZAM, Du darfst  nicht opfern, er war das einzige Smilie hier, das ich wirklich so richtig mochte ;_;


----------



## Aun (7. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Oktober 2014)

Beim Update hat das Forum offenbar einige Smilies deaktiviert. Sind soweit wieder da.


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2014)

Hurraaaaaaa


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2014)

Es gab ein Frauenbilder Verbot? Auch wenn Mädels gut angezogen sind? 

 

Gerade die Bilder wurden von manchen leuten von unseriösen quellen verlinkt was zum frauen verbot führte weil google buffed sperrte wegen malware verdacht und dann die whitelist hier kam.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Oktober 2014)

aaaaaabgefahren, einfach mal random irgendwelche Chicks posten. Mache ich demnächst auch mal mit Typen!


----------



## Manowar (7. Oktober 2014)

Du darfst gern Bilder von mir posten.

So als Werbung


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Oktober 2014)

Werbetauglich?


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2014)

Du meinst wie die Bilder auf den Zigarettenschachteln?


----------



## Manowar (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin werbetauglich, jawoll 

 

Ich fühle mich von Ogil angegriffen. Ich möchte bitte, dass er verwarnt wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Oktober 2014)

FIck dich Flow
DIE NACHTSCHWÄRMER WAREN MEIN LEBEN

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Rrrrrrrrrrrrekt


----------



## Davatar (7. Oktober 2014)

Du darfst gern Bilder von mir posten.

So als Werbung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Oktober 2014)

(


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich verwarn uns dann mal beide, Davatar


----------



## Manowar (7. Oktober 2014)

Nene. Wenn Davatar das macht, ist das in Ordnung.


----------



## Ogil (7. Oktober 2014)

Okay


----------



## Wynn (7. Oktober 2014)

*leiht sich eine melone von manowar und mampft sie gemütlich*


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin müde, aber will noch nicht schlafen sondern GW2 spielen..  Habe aber Angst, dass der PC wieder spackt wenn ich es an mache Q__Q Außerdem will mein bester Freund um 20 Uhr mit mir skypen... meeeeh


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2014)

Moin!

 

Bin um 5 Uhr aufgewacht und konnte nimmer schlafen, dann ging ich halt ins Büro... x_x


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2014)

Moin!
 
Bin um 5 Uhr aufgewacht und konnte nimmer schlafen, dann ging ich halt ins Büro... x_x



Präsenile Altersbettflucht  Passiert mir auch manchmal .. also nicht schon 5 Uhr, aber so gegen 7 oder kurz vor 8. Klingt jetzt merkwürdig, aber wir fangen in der Regel erst 9:30 an *g*


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2014)

Als Gegenleistung gibts heute totalen Internetausfall im Büro und ich geh wohl gleich wieder nach Hause


----------



## Ogil (8. Oktober 2014)

Na dann hat es sich ja gelohnt so frueh auf zu stehen. Wobei ich sagen muss: Ich war heute auch schon vor 9 im Buero, was auch eher eine Seltenheit ist. Normal fahr ich so gegen 9 zu Hause los und muss mich dann nicht mit zu viel Morgen-Berufsverkehr rumaergern...


----------



## Davatar (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab früher mal so 2-3 Jahre lang immer erst zwischen 9-10 Uhr morgens angefangen zu arbeiten, aber dann wurds abends immer so spät, dass ich mir vorgenommen habe, früher zu kommen. Jetzt fang ich meist so um 8:30 Uhr an.

 

Und bevor sich einer fragt, wie ich gleichzeitig online und offline sein kann: Handy-Hotspot machts möglich ^^ aber für Arbeit reichts nicht.


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich war heute aber auch 6:30 auf .. wegen einem Zahnarzt-Termin  ..der erste seit 12 Jahren.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Oktober 2014)

12 Jahre kein Zahnarzt?! Ich habe jetzt schon nach 10 Monaten ein schlechtes Gewissen  

 

Habe heute bis 10:30 geschlafen, natürlich vorher ab und zu wach gewesen, aber bis 10:30 im Bettchen gewesen ^-^


----------



## Aun (8. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


steh auf du faule socke


----------



## myadictivo (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich war heute aber auch 6:30 auf .. wegen einem Zahnarzt-Termin  ..der erste seit 12 Jahren.

 

richtig so..tuts nicht weh, geh nicht hin 

mein dritter urlaubstag versinkt wieder im regen..aber vorher durfte ich noch holz in keller schaffen..


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2014)

12 Jahre kein Zahnarzt?! Ich habe jetzt schon nach 10 Monaten ein schlechtes Gewissen 

 

 

Er war erstaunt .. oder enttäuscht, dass es nichts zu bohren oder beanstanden gab. *g*


----------



## Greendesert (8. Oktober 2014)

Er war erstaunt .. oder enttäuscht, dass es nichts zu bohren oder beanstanden gab. *g*

 

Glückspilz ... ich hab da nicht soviel Glück


----------



## Ogil (8. Oktober 2014)

Und so hat Zam danach gestrahlt:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2014)

Und so hat Zam danach gestrahlt:

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich grinse nie.


----------



## kaepteniglo (8. Oktober 2014)

Hmm... ich wollte eigentlich 7 Uhr aufstehen, da ich aber erst um 2:37 Uhr ins Bett gekommen bin, und außerdem ja die Nachwirkungen des GDL Streiks existierten, hab ich beschlossen, eine Stunde länger zu pennen.

Und nein, ich hab nicht bis um diese Zeit gezockt. Da gabs wichtigere Sportereignisse, die um 23 Uhr begannen


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2014)

FIck dich Flow
DIE NACHTSCHWÄRMER WAREN MEIN LEBEN

 

Kein Schwärmer mehr? ;_;

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2014)

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13723]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2014)

Beschweren sich doch eh die inaktiven Leute. 

 

Who cares ?


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2014)

Who cares ? 

 

Ich.


----------



## Aun (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich.

hättest ja abstimmen können


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2014)

hättest ja abstimmen können

 

N-Niemand macht was ich stimme! Das System ist kaputt! Die Illuminaten sind schuld!


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Oktober 2014)

Ich grinse nie.  

 

 

DOOOOOHHOOOOCH!


----------



## ZAM (8. Oktober 2014)

DOOOOOHHOOOOCH!

 

Das ist dann ..gestellt ..


----------



## Wynn (8. Oktober 2014)

N-Niemand macht was ich stimme! Das System ist kaputt! Die Illuminaten sind schuld!

 

Nope - Sleeping Dogs ist schuld ^^


----------



## Reflox (8. Oktober 2014)

Nope - Sleeping Dogs ist schuld ^^

 

Man who never eat Pork Bun is never whole man

-Konfuzius


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2014)

Penis.


----------



## Aun (8. Oktober 2014)

Penis.

was hat legendary grad in der hat


----------



## Legendary (8. Oktober 2014)

Und das Ganze nochmal in deutsch bitte.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Oktober 2014)

Das ist dann ..gestellt ..  

 

 Das war nicht echt?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2014)

Warum bin ich so voll?

Who knows? Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren :/


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2014)

Das war nicht echt?!


Wann? O_O


----------



## Aun (9. Oktober 2014)

Wann? O_O

ich glau mademoiselle bezieht sich noch auf die rpc im mai ^^ zam wie kannst du nur.... du gefühlskalter mensch


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Oktober 2014)

du gefühlskalter mensch 

 

Das gehört alles nur zum Image. Red mal mit ihm über Aliens oder Star Trek. Da strahlt er dann wie ein Glücksbärchie.


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2014)

ich glau mademoiselle bezieht sich noch auf die rpc im mai ^^ zam wie kannst du nur.... du gefühlskalter mensch 

Das muss mir raus gerutscht sein.  

 
 



 

Das gehört alles nur zum Image. Red mal mit ihm über Aliens oder Star Trek. Da strahlt er dann wie ein Glücksbärchie.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Oktober 2014)

Richtig!

 

Star Trek ... hum ... Pizzaschneider?


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2014)

Richtig!

 

Star Trek ... hum ... Pizzaschneider? 

 

 

Den hatte ich mal.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Oktober 2014)

Kaputt gegangen oder was ist damit passiert!? O:


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2014)

Verschenkt.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Oktober 2014)

NAAAAAAAGUT!

 

Es gibt jetzt auch Star Trek Aussstechförmchen für Kekse ;> hmhmm?


----------



## Davatar (9. Oktober 2014)

Warum bin ich so voll?

Who knows? Wir werden es wohl nie erfahren :/

Zum Glück hab ich alles gefilmt und bin jetzt der Einzige, ders jemals erfahren hat *MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!!!!*

Aber was Du da mit der Essiggurke, der Fahrradkette und dem Kanister Benzin gemacht hast, war schon spektakulär.

 

PS: War bei Euch auch das Forum seit gestern Nachmittag nicht mehr erreichbar?


----------



## Aun (9. Oktober 2014)

nö war alles ohne probleme davatar


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Oktober 2014)

bei mir ging auch nichts


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2014)

NAAAAAAAGUT!

 

Es gibt jetzt auch Star Trek Aussstechförmchen für Kekse ;> hmhmm?

 

Ich kann/will nicht backen.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Oktober 2014)

Und wenn jemand aufpasst, dass du den Kekssteig nicht auffutterst?


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2014)

Cool das forum hat jetzt passendes format fur handy


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann/will nicht backen.  

 

Gläser?


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann/will nicht backen.  

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lcMvb9ljero

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2014)

Gläser? 


Es gibt tatsächlich Backkram aus Gläsern oO


----------



## Wynn (9. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tnZcCQ82yLo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

http://www.oetker.de/unsere-produkte/backmischungen/kuchen-im-glas/produktsortiment.html

 

Gab damals vor x jahren als werbespot wo der freund der nicht kochen kann seine neue flamme mit einen kuchen überascht hat war halt fertiger kuchenteig im glas

 

wurde aber irgendwann eingestellt und gibts jetzt nur noch in der form im link


----------



## Aun (9. Oktober 2014)

captain google hat wieder zugeschlagen ^^


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Buffed wenn Zam krank ist oder Urlaub hat ^^


----------



## Davatar (10. Oktober 2014)

Wofür steht White Knight?


----------



## Aun (10. Oktober 2014)

das bin ich


----------



## Davatar (10. Oktober 2014)

Hoits flieg ich in die niederen Landen. Wem soll ich Holzschuhe und Windmühlen mitbringen?


----------



## Aun (10. Oktober 2014)

lass ma stecken ^^ das andere zeug ist ja nicht legal


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Oktober 2014)

Tausche Holzschuhe gegen Dope, die Windmühle will ich trotzdem!

Viel Spaß Davatar beim "fliegen". :>


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab noch einen Star Trek Bird of Prey Korkenzieher.


----------



## Ogil (10. Oktober 2014)

Na wenn Du damit beim romatischen Dinner die Flasche Rotwein oeffnest, weiss sie gleich, worauf Du aus bist


----------



## Aun (10. Oktober 2014)

Na wenn Du damit beim romatischen Dinner die Flasche Rotwein oeffnest, weiss sie gleich, worauf Du aus bist 

klingonisches paarungsritual


----------



## Ogil (10. Oktober 2014)

Not in front of the Klingons!


----------



## Davatar (10. Oktober 2014)

Sie möchte von ZAM nach Risa teleportiert werden


----------



## Wynn (10. Oktober 2014)

klingonisches paarungsritual 

 

Poesie ist ein wichtiger Bestandteil. Während der Paarungszeremonie brüllt sie, wirft Gegenstände und verkrallt sich in ihrem Partner, während er Gedichte vorliest und sich duckt. Eine romantischen Bildsprache wird sehr geschätzt. Der Klingone beschreibt z.B. seine Liebe mit den Worten: "Die Erinnerung an dich singt in meinem Blut!"


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Loooooool

 

Wenn ich mit der Google Spracheingabe einen normalen Text eingebe, wird "dass" mit Doppel-S geschrieben. Soweit ja noch normal, aber wenn ich aus Goethes Faust zitiere, wird "dass" automatisch mit ß geschrieben. WTF?

 

1) er sagte dass sie schöne Augen habe

 

2) ich bin der Geist der stets verneint und das mit Recht denn Alles was entsteht ist wert daß es zugrunde geht drum besser wär's wenn nichts entstünde so ist denn alles was ihr Sünde Zerstörung kurz das Böse nennt Mein eigentliches Element

 

Edit: Das erste ist natürlich aus Goethes Faust und das zweite nur ein Text, den ich mir spontan ausgedacht habe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Oktober 2014)

Wow, auf Netflix gibts Beyblade&#9829;

 

Das meiste was dort angeboten wird an Filmen/Serien werde ich mir eh in Retail kaufen, also brauch ich mir das nich angucken. Aber ist nice für so Krams. :>


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mLAU6jF0qwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

2015 auf Disney XD


----------



## Magogan (11. Oktober 2014)

Wieso klingen die Leute bei Bandansagen immer so unmotiviert?

 

Leider rufen Sie außerhalb unserer Geschäftszeiten an. Die Geschäftszeiten sind ... mir doch egal. Piepton bla...


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2014)

http://vimeo.com/108138933

*Carrot is designed with you in mind. It's a seamless experience, meticulously crafted, from beginning to end. 
It's not just a vegetable, it's what a vegetable should be. *


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Oktober 2014)

Nachher Familientreffen, ohje Fremdschämen angesagt. Die sind immer so laut.


----------



## Wynn (11. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2014)

Hmm, ob 750.000 Euro für die Kampagne für mein Spiel genug sind? Oder soll ich als Ziel noch mehr wählen? So ein Spiel zu entwickeln ist jedenfalls nicht billig...

 

Was meint ihr?

 

Ich hab sogar schon wen gefunden, der mir einen hoffentlich guten Trailer macht, in dem das Spiel vorgestellt wird. In der Zwischenzeit versuche ich, das Spiel soweit fertigzustellen, dass man der Welt ein paar Ingame-Videos und -Screenshots zeigen kann.

 

Was kostet mich ein Designer pro Jahr? 40000? Oder noch mehr? Ein guter Spieleentwickler (Programmierer) wird wohl 60000 kosten. Oder lieg ich da jetzt weit daneben?


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2014)

kickstarter ^^


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es doch noch nicht in DE. Hab mich deswegen für Indiegogo entschieden. Bin echt gespannt, wie viel da zusammenkommt. Wär schon nicht schlecht, wenn das klappt. Dann nur noch das Spiel verkaufen, wenn es fertig ist, und reich werden...

 

Aber mal im Ernst: Das mein ich tatsächlich ernst


----------



## Aun (12. Oktober 2014)

ein bachelor ingenieur bekommt anfangs ~40-45000&#8364; je nach branche. viel spaß beim finanzieren ^^

informatiker kannste mit maximal der hälfte bei der stange halten


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2014)

Na ja, ich brauch ja keinen Ingenieur, außerdem kann ich notfalls immer noch weniger zahlen und den Leuten Erfolgsprämien und höheren Lohn bei erfolgreichem Verkauf des Spiels versprechen. Hab ich bei dem Typen, der den Trailer macht, auch so ähnlich gemacht.


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2014)

Na ja, ich brauch ja keinen Ingenieur, außerdem kann ich notfalls immer noch weniger zahlen und den Leuten Erfolgsprämien und höheren Lohn bei erfolgreichem Verkauf des Spiels versprechen. Hab ich bei dem Typen, der den Trailer macht, auch so ähnlich gemacht.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2014)

Ne, ich lüge nicht, bin ja kein Politiker. Vielleicht brauche ich doch eine Million, der Soundtrack und generell das Audio für das Spiel dürften nicht billig werden...


----------



## Ogil (12. Oktober 2014)

So lange Du nicht glaubst, dass Du die Kohle wirklich bekommst, kannst Du jede Fantasiesumme anstreben die Du magst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Oktober 2014)

zis gai mayks mi sät


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2014)

zis gai mayks mi sät

 

DaHjaj boch pemHov


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Oktober 2014)

stahp erffining lasanguagen...

 

Wynn iz terorizzt, Wynn sät JjHaD


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2014)

Wynn iz terorizzt, Wynn sät JjHaD

 

Ich gründe meinen eigenen Kalifenstaat mit Koks und 99 Jungfrauen !

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mg6z7VL8MFI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Oktober 2014)

Wynnhuakbar!


----------



## Wynn (12. Oktober 2014)

Wynnhuakbar!

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7dEWVwrwPgk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (12. Oktober 2014)

Fantasiesumme? Ich glaube tatsächlich daran, dass ich die Million zusammenbekomme mit Crowdfunding. Weniger geht auch einfach nicht, wenn das Spiel richtig entwickelt werden und qualitativ hochwertig werden soll. Der Rest des Spiels inklusive epischem Soundtrack (ob das London Symphony Orchestra wohl auch Game-Soundtracks spielen würde? Film-Soundtracks haben die ja auch schon gemacht...) wird dann per Early Access finanziert und über Gebühren für den Zugang zum offiziellen Server. Ihr könnt mich für verrückt halten, aber ich meine das ernst und ich werde das Spiel veröffentlichen (und damit vielleicht sogar reich werden).


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Oktober 2014)

1. Ja, wenn das Geld stimmt, dann machen die das wirklich.

 

2. Bis nicht zumindest die Indiegogo-Kampagne steht, gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund nicht zu lästern.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2014)

Du glaubst nicht wirklich dass du auch nur 1000 &#8364; für dein Spiel auf Kickstarter bekommst...


----------



## Ogil (12. Oktober 2014)

So als kleinen Realitycheck einfach mal schauen, was bisher so an Games ueber Kickstarter bzw Indiegogo finanziert wurde und welche Summen da so gesammelt wurden. Und was da so vorgezeigt wurde um potentielle Kunden zu ueberzeugen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Oktober 2014)

Uber Entertainment will für das Teil ne Million.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeIqZ12Khek


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2014)

Du glaubst nicht wirklich dass du auch nur 1000 &#8364; für dein Spiel auf Kickstarter bekommst... 

Ne, das glaub ich tatsächlich nicht. Aber ich glaube, dass es 1 Million auf Indiegogo werden könnte.


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es so wie das spiel wird

 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/321060/

 

hat er sogar ne chance


----------



## Aun (13. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es so wie das spiel wird

 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/321060/

 

hat er sogar ne chance 

viel zu viele details, dat wird so nischt. glaube ja das selbst ein spiel auf dem niveau von space invaders/tetris zu schwer werden


----------



## myadictivo (13. Oktober 2014)

gott, vor 25 jahren wollte ich auch das neue monkey island programmieren und bin extra in nen pascal-kurs gegangen.

mit den coolen jungs aus meiner mofa clique hatte ich auch den vollen support der örtlichen zocker szene.. heute putz ich für nen stundenlohn von unter 20&#8364; ärsche sauber..

also immer schön aufm teppich bleiben


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Oktober 2014)

Auf große Worte folgen kleine Taten, auf kleine Worte folgen große Taten.

 

Und da du am rumbrüllen bist, wird es gar nichts.

Worum soll es in deiner Fantasie denn in dem Spiel gehen?


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2014)

Worum es in dem Spiel gehen soll? Ich verrate nicht alles, aber im Prinzip ist es eine Art World of Warcraft (allerdings auch teilweise mit deutlichen Unterschieden) mit innovativem Bausystem (mehr als das Housing, das sich bei WoW immer gewünscht wird) und einer endlosen Welt. Außerdem habe ich ein für Spieler sehr attraktives Bezahlmodell. Man kann monatlich zahlen, muss aber nicht, um das Spiel zu spielen (gibt auch Singleplayer und Multiplayer im LAN oder auf eigenen Servern).


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Oktober 2014)

Warum was neues machen, wenn man auch Minecraft machen kann?

 

Kleiner Protipp: Mach noch Zombies rein.


----------



## Fenya (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde empfehlen, bevor man eine Crowdfunding Kampagne aufmacht erstmal einen ganz genauen Plan auszuarbeiten über die Zielsetzung des Projekts, einzelne Meilensteine - komplette Zeitplanung über den Projektverlauf, die Kosten aufschlüsseln, was und wieviel man wofür braucht usw usf. So ein Projekt sollte von vorne bis hinten erstmal durchgeplant sein, auch wie es danach weitergehen soll. Einfach nur "mal sehen was zusammenkommt, keine Ahnung, was ich genau will und brauche und ich weiß nicht mal, was ein Designer kostet" wird man nicht weit kommen. Wenn ein Projekt solch eine Unsicherheit ausstrahlt werden nur die allerwenigsten auch nur übers Funden nachdenken, vorrausgesetzt, es werden überhaupt genug Leute erreicht. Die wollen wissen, wie die Summe zusammen kommt, und was genau geplant ist, worauf sie sich einlassen.


----------



## Ogil (13. Oktober 2014)

Bei Indiegogo wurde bisher noch fuer kein Spiel $1Million oder mehr gesammelt. Das meiste Geld kam da bisher fuer dieses Skullgirls-Game zusammen (knapp unter $830.000). Ueberhaupt wurden bisher erst fuer 8 Gaming-Projekte mehr als $100.000 bei Indiegogo gesammelt. Da anzutreten und ohne irgendwas nachweisen zu koennen mal gleich mehr zu wollen als das bisher erfolgreichste gefundete Projekt dort ist halt mehr als nur ein wenig fantasievoll...


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2014)

Kleiner Protipp: Mach noch Zombies rein.

 

Und vergess nicht Rule34 Mago 

 

Also Zombie Lesben 

 

Ich würde erstmal klein anfangen und dann kannste ja erstmal mit der ersten Version auf Steam Greenlight gehen


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. Oktober 2014)

Ihr geht echt immer auf jeden Quatsch ein


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde erstmal klein anfangen und dann kannste ja erstmal mit der ersten Version auf Steam Greenlight gehen


 

Greenlight ist gar nicht mal so trivial. Außerdem hat Valve schon mehrmals bewiesen, dass gerade in der Ecke viel willkür von Valves Seiten herrscht.


----------



## Davatar (13. Oktober 2014)

Moin Leute!

 

Zurück von nem verrückten Rotterdam-Amsterdam-Wochenende. Rotterdam ist echt mal ne schöne Stadt, wusst ich gar nicht. Amsterdam ist halt immernoch gleich verrückt wie seit eh und je. Wie auch immer, nach dem Wochenende muss ich wohl erst mal auf Alkoholentzug für 10 Jahre oder so  Die Holländer können immernoch nicht vernünftig kochen, das wird sich wohl nie ändern. Aber ich mag sie trotzdem, die lustigen grossen blonden Leute mit ihrer lustigen Sprache. Die wissen wenigstens, wie man ordentlich feiert 

 

 

Ich seh schon, hier wird wieder über Magogans Spiel diskutiert. Ich bin nach wie vor sehr daran interessiert, mal was davon zu sehn. Aber Mago, ich muss Dich also echt mal vorwarnen, wenn Du nur ungefähre Kosten kalkulieren kannst, ohne wirklich zu wissen, was wiviel kostet, wird das derbe in die Hose gehn. Eine ordentliche Kostenkalkulation muss bereits einen sehr tiefen Detailgrad aufweisen können, wenn man am Schluss das Budget halbwegs einhalten will. Wenn Du das wirklich professionell durchziehn willst, dann musst Du in etwa wie folgt durchgehn:

 

Ein fiktives Beispiel: Du möchtest ein Pacman-MMO programmieren in dem sich kleine Pacmans durch Pacmania fressen und dabei von bösartigen Mutantenzombieeinhörnern bedroht werden. Dazu benötigst Du:

- Analyse mit Grobkonzept (was ist grundsätzlich überhaupt gewünscht)

- Requirements Engineering / Detail-Konzept (Hier muss alles soweit wie möglich definiert sein, inklusive Nicht funktionalen Anforderungen, technischen Anforderungen, Ablaufdiagrammen, UML, etc. Zusätzlich sollten auch die Würfe für die eigentliche Geschichte, sofern es eine gibt, für den roten Faden durchs Spiel, für sämtliche geplanten Features, abgegrenzt für möglich zukünftige Features definiert sein und zwar soweit definiert, dass jeder Entwickler, der die Dokumente durchliest, genau das gleiche versteht, wie seine Arbeitskollegen und auch das Gleiche wie der Auftraggeber, in diesem Falle Du! Diese Phase wird oft unterschätzt und führt bei schlecht geplanten Projekten meistens zu einem Projektabbruch oder einer Kostenexplosion.)

--> Allerfrühstens hier kann eine erste Kostenschätzung erstellt werden

- Architektur (Hier empfiehlt es sich, bereits in den Dokumenten auf die Client-Server-Architektur Rücksicht zu nehmen, sonst wird das Design später unübersichtlich)

--> Hier kann eine effektive, detailtreue Kostenschätzung erstellt werden

- Planung der Entwicklungs-, Test- und Release Phasen

--> Frühstens hier solltest Du Dich bei Kickstarter und Co bewerben, weil erst hier wirklich absehbar ist, was wiviel kosten wird. Ausserdem musst Du wissen, nach welchem Arbeitsmodell (Big Bang oder agil? Wasserfall, Scrum, Kanban oder sonstwas?) Ihr vorgehen sollt, da Ihr Meilensteine, Iterationen, Release-Zyklen, Test-Phasen etc. planen müsst. Allerdings solltest Du die folgenden Kosten besser auch nicht unterschätzen.

- Kosten für Infrastruktur wie Server, Entwickler-Maschinen, möglicherweise virtuelle Umgebungen, sonstige Software und Lizenzgebühren für die Engine, Design-Tools, Musikprogramme, aber auch banales Zeug wie Microsoft Office, Windows, eventuell Enterprise Architect, Balsamiq Mockup, all diese Analyse und Requirements-Engineering Produkte, die Ihr möglicherweise einsetzen werdet (ja, wenn man eine richtige Firma hat, kauft man sämtliche Produkte oder nimmt Freeware, da nimmt man nix Gebranntes, ausser man möchte mal so richtig ordentlich verklagt werden!) Eine gute Kostenplanung ist mindestens auf Arbeitage getreu geschätzt, besser auf Halbtage, optimal auf Stunden genau. Je detaillierter die Schätzung, desto geringer das Risiko, dass man sich verschätzt hat. Ausserdem lässt man grundsätzlich jede Schätzung immer von 1-2 anderen Personen gegenschätzen und diskutiert danach so lange bis man sich einig ist. Es passiert sehr schnell, dass der Eine eine Funktionalität auf 1-2 Arbeitstage schätzt, währenddem der Andere die selbe Funktionalität auf 3-4 Wochen schätzt. Da widerspiegelt sich dann auch schnell die Qualität der Dokumente, die man im Requirements Engineering und der Architektur-Phase erstellt hat.

- Raummiete für Büros, Büromöbel, Strom, etc

 

Danach die effektive Entwicklungsphase:

Sofern die Entwicklung nicht Mädchen für alles spielen soll, unterteilst Du die Entwickler auf

- Engine / Spiel-Architektur

- Scripting

- Sound

- Grafikdesign

- Möglicherweise einen "Geschichten-Schreiber", der die Texte ausarbeitet, damit da mehr steht als "Hallo Du Ork, bring mir 5 Flaschen Lebertran."

- Übersetzer, falls das Spiel mehrsprachig wird

 

Für sämtliche Entwickler-Aktivitäten solltest Du noch einen Risikofaktor von 25-35% obendrauf rechnen, weil man als Entwickler grundsätzlich immer zu knapp schätzt. Ausserdem empfiehlt es sich 15-25% Test-Aufwand dazu zu legen. Der Ausdruck "Das Produkt reift beim Kunden" funktioniert vielleicht bei Business-Applikation, bei Computerspielen hast Du aber Kunden, die verbuggte Spiele grundsätzlich meiden. Da gehst Du schneller pleite als Dir lieb ist.

 

Wenn das Spiel dann irgendwann mal released wurde, finden aber weitere laufende Kosten statt:

- Falls es ein MMO wurde, gibts danach Server-, Support und Infrastruktur-Unterhaltungskosten

- Da die Qualität der Spiele zum Release-Zeitpunkt heute oft saumässig schlecht ist, musst Du mit einer gewissen Patch-Phase rechnen, selbst wenns ein normales Single-Player-Spiel wird

 

Was Du zusätzlich einplanen musst ist:

- Projektleiter-Aufwand, bei nem Team von 5 Entwicklern ist das mindestens schonmal 20-25% der gesamten Entwicklungs-Zeit, inklusive Tests, Release, etc.

- Marketing, sofern benötigt und erwünscht

- Publishing, ausser Du gehst mit nem Publisher nen Deal ein --> Wie verkaufst Du Deine Spiele, online oder im Detailhandel, falls Detailhandel musst Du zuerst mal nen Vertrag mit nem Zwischenhändler eingehn, der den Vertrieb für Dich übernimmt. Welche Zahlungssysteme unterstützt Du, unter Umständen müssen dafür Konten eingerichtet und organisiert werden. Brauchst Du ne Homepage, über die alles läuft? Falls ja, gibts das nochmal ordentlichen Aufwand dazu.

- Administration. Die meisten Leute, die ne Firma gründen unterschätzen massiv, wiviel Administrations-Arbeit anfällt. Post, Rechnungen, Telefone, vielleicht brauchts sogar ne Sekretärin.

 

 

Du darfst mich auch gerne als Consulant herbeiziehn, mach ich übrigens seit Jahren hauptberuflich (allerdings eher in IT-Projekten für Medizin, Banken und Versicherungen) und bring da ne gewisse Erfahrung mit, aber wenn das gegen Geld passieren soll und über die Firma läuft, in der ich arbeite, wird das aber ich ziemlich teuer, das kannst Du Dir garantiert sicher nicht leisten, ausser man sieht dabei wirklich potenziellen grossen Erfolg in dem Produkt, dann kann man natürlich auch verhandeln. Ansonsten kann ich natürlich kostenlose Tips abgeben, solange das in einem vernünftigen Rahmen bleibt.

 

Die Alternative zu dem allem wär, einfach mal ein kleines Spiel zu entwickeln, über Steam Greenlight zu verkaufen und wenn Du ein gewisses Startkapital und auch erste Erfahrungen mit dem Verkauf von Spielen gemacht hast, dann erst den Schritt zu nem eignen Game-Studio zu wagen. Und ehrlich gesagt halte ich das für den besseren Weg. Soweit ich weiss studierst Du ja immernoch oder? Das könnte ziemlich fatal enden, wenn Du alles gleichzeitig machen willst.

 

 

 

Edit:

 


Ihr geht echt immer auf jeden Quatsch ein 

Es wäre halt schad, falls Magos Idee tatsächlich Potenzial hätte und er letztlich pleite auf der Strasse landet, weil er ohne Erfahrung ein Mammut-Projekt durchziehen will. Selbst falls man Mago nicht mag, wärs wenigstens schade um das Spiel, das dann nie rauskommen wird. Da ich Mago nur übers Forum hier kenne, bin ich relativ neutral ihm gegenüber, aber ich finde das immer sehr schade, wenn Leute ihren Traum verwirklichen wollen, aber dabei völlig naiv vorgehen, statt sich erst mal damit auseinander zu setzen, was das überhaupt für sie bedeutet und welchen Aufwand man dafür leisten muss.


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2014)

Moin Leute!

 

Zurück von nem verrückten Rotterdam-Amsterdam-Wochenende. Rotterdam ist echt mal ne schöne Stadt, wusst ich gar nicht. Amsterdam ist halt immernoch gleich verrückt wie seit eh und je. Wie auch immer, nach dem Wochenende muss ich wohl erst mal auf Alkoholentzug für 10 Jahre oder so  Die Holländer können immernoch nicht vernünftig kochen, das wird sich wohl nie ändern. Aber ich mag sie trotzdem, die lustigen grossen blonden Leute mit ihrer lustigen Sprache. Die wissen wenigstens, wie man ordentlich feiert 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2014)

Bei Indiegogo wurde bisher noch fuer kein Spiel $1Million oder mehr gesammelt. Das meiste Geld kam da bisher fuer dieses Skullgirls-Game zusammen (knapp unter $830.000). Ueberhaupt wurden bisher erst fuer 8 Gaming-Projekte mehr als $100.000 bei Indiegogo gesammelt. Da anzutreten und ohne irgendwas nachweisen zu koennen mal gleich mehr zu wollen als das bisher erfolgreichste gefundete Projekt dort ist halt mehr als nur ein wenig fantasievoll...

Nur weil es bisher noch niemand geschafft hat, bedeutet das nicht, dass es nicht möglich ist. Aber mir ist auch klar, dass ich schon einiges brauche, um da so viel Geld einzunehmen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Oktober 2014)

Davatar, Topbeitrag von dir. Wirklich interessant zu lesen.
Aber Der wird das sicher nichtmal gelesen noch verstanden haben. Er schiebt jetzt ne riesen Welle, genießt die Aufmerksamkeit ( Wenn auch Negative) und nichts kommt bei rum.
Auch wenn Indie ja Trend ist, ist eine Umsetzung sicher nicht unrealistisch, aber bei seiner Persönlichkeitsstruktur kann das eh nichts werden. Angenommen hinter seiner "Idee" steht die reale Motivation sowas auf die Beine zu stellen.

Hab auch die Uberidee für'n Spiel seit ich 14 bin, mittlerweile binsch fast 22 und mach jetzt nicht einen auf : Yüah ich kickstarte/indigogo finanzier mir die Trillionen easy über Crowdfunding.

Zumal ein Großteil der sogar erreichten Spenden, meist nicht in fertigen Spielen enden, sondern verbraten wurden.
Wenn Human Ressources eine Millionen fordert, welches schon sehr ambitioniert wirkt, seh ich für dich schwarz.


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2014)

Oh, doch, ich hab den Beitrag von Davatar gelesen und verstanden, das meiste wusste ich allerdings bereits. Meine Persönlichkeitsstruktur sollte nicht das Problem sein. Ich frage mich, wie du die überhaupt einschätzen willst.

 

Na ja, eigentlich steigt das Risiko, dass man sich verschätzt hat, wenn man die Arbeitszeit auf Stunden genau schätzt. Aber ich weiß, was du meinst. Sind dann halt nicht 4 Tage mehr oder weniger, sondern nur ein paar Stunden oder 1 Tag. Bei Spielen das Ganze im Voraus genau abzuschätzen, ist sowieso sehr schwer. Dafür braucht man schon erfahrene Entwickler, die wissen, wie lange etwas dauert.

 

Wenn ich etwas weiter bin mit der Umsetzung des Spiels, werde ich mir auf jeden Fall mal Gedanken über die nächsten Schritte, Meilensteine etc. machen. Aktuell ist das noch relativ egal, weil ich eh alleine bin und das auch so noch überblicken kann. Ich möchte zum Beispiel erstmal ein animiertes Modell richtig darstellen und das Bausystem in Ansätzen fertigstellen, dann werde ich mich um die ganzen organisatorischen Sachen kümmern.


----------



## Legendary (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaub ja immer noch, dass Magogan der Fakeaccount von ZAM ist, der probiert wie viel Wut wir in uns aufstauen können, bis wir gebannt werden.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich sage nicht, dass er ZAM ist. Aber ich sage, dass er und ZAM niemals gemeinsam gepostet haben!


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2014)

Verdammt, jetzt ist mein geheimer Plan aufgeflogen...

 

Von euch will nicht zufällig jemand an meinem Spiel mitarbeiten? Kann zwar keine Bezahlung garantieren, aber ich tue alles, um dafür zu sorgen, dass ihr in absehbarer Zeit was dafür bekommt (und ich selbst auch). Darf ich das hier überhaupt fragen?


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Oktober 2014)

Als Programmierer scheide ich ja schon mal für ein Jobangebot aus.


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2014)

Hä? Wieso das? Programmierer könnte ich schon brauchen...


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Oktober 2014)

Du bist doch selber einer.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Oktober 2014)

Cool ich mit meinen krassen Zeichenskills werd dann Designer.


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2014)

Du bist doch selber einer.

Ich kann aber nicht alles alleine machen...


----------



## ZAM (13. Oktober 2014)

Darf ich das hier überhaupt fragen?


[regeln]


----------



## Magogan (13. Oktober 2014)

Ich deute mal als ein "Ja". Übrigens sind da einige Rechtschreibfehler in den Regeln...


----------



## Wynn (13. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9avXD0M8HU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Greendesert (14. Oktober 2014)

Moin moin


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich deute mal als ein "Ja". Übrigens sind da einige Rechtschreibfehler in den Regeln...

 

Das mit dem Deuten hast du nicht so raus.


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2014)

@Magogan

 

Die Tier Knochen, die magische Miesmuschel, der Kaffesatz von heute morgen, meine Kristallkugel, die Tarotkarten und die Geister aus der Spirituellen Welt sagen mir folgendes

 

*Kommerzielle oder politische Reklame*, Werbung, Eigenwerbung (Eröffnen einzelner Threads zum Verbreiten der eigenen Webseite), Spendenaufrufe, Tauschhandel oder Gesuche, Kettenbriefe ist nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Magogan (14. Oktober 2014)

Wieso ist das Werbung? Nicht mal laut Definition auf Wikipedia ist das eindeutig Werbung. Aber gut, such ich halt woanders. Ein Spieleforum ist wohl nicht geeignet, wenn man ein Spiel entwickeln will, das macht ja auch Sinn. Ich sollte lieber in einem Motorradforum suchen xD


----------



## Fenya (14. Oktober 2014)

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es hier die Möglichkeit im Vorhinein mit den Mods zu reden um evtl. eine Erlaubnis zu bekommen für das Design-Unterforum oder so. Hab ich zumindets das ein oder andere mal hier gesehen, dass es ein abgesprochenes OK gab. Aber einfach so Werbung posten ist in keinem Forum gerne gesehen und wo will man da ne Grenze ziehen? Am Ende wird das Forum nur noch mit Werbung vollgemüllt und normales Diskutieren wird super unübersichtlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2014)

Du könntest das ja vielleicht vorher einfach mal mit ZAM absprechen ? So macht das jeder andere auch, der hier was promoten will. Ob hier Stellenausschreibungen hineinpassen wage ich aber trotzdem zu bezweifeln, vielleicht unter Designer Lounge ...  wenn du was konkretes suchst.


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2014)

Wieso ist das Werbung? Nicht mal laut Definition auf Wikipedia ist das eindeutig Werbung. Aber gut, such ich halt woanders. Ein Spieleforum ist wohl nicht geeignet, wenn man ein Spiel entwickeln will, das macht ja auch Sinn. Ich sollte lieber in einem Motorradforum suchen xD

 

Ja, kannst du da gern versuchen. 

Anzeigen, Stellenausschreibungen, Angebote und Tauschhandel (abgesehen von Bonus-Keys und Invites, für die es entsprechende Threads gibt) sind weiterhin untersagt, egal welche Definitionen du dir irgendwo zusammenreimst.


----------



## Magogan (14. Oktober 2014)

Du könntest das ja vielleicht vorher einfach mal mit ZAM absprechen ? So macht das jeder andere auch, der hier was promoten will. Ob hier Stellenausschreibungen hineinpassen wage ich aber trotzdem zu bezweifeln, vielleicht unter Designer Lounge ...  wenn du was konkretes suchst.

Ich habe ja gefragt, ob ich fragen darf, und nur einen Link zu den Regeln als Antwort bekommen, in denen übrigens Stellenanzeigen nicht explizit ausgeschlossen werden, je nach Interpretation.

 

Irgendwie ist das alles etwas sinnlos - wenn ich sage, dass ich ein Spiel entwickle, ist doch eigentlich offensichtlich, dass das nicht alleine geht. Da kann ich auch gleich sagen, dass ich noch Hilfe brauche.

 

Aber wenn ich in meinen 21 Lebensjahren etwas gelernt habe, dann, dass die Welt total unlogisch ist...


----------



## Legendary (14. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2014)

Kennt einer ein tolles Singleplayer-Spiel mit ner guten Geschichte, das man mehr wegen der tollen Geschichte spielt als wegen Ultrahyperdyper-Grafik oder bloss weils ein AAA-Spiel ist? Natürlich darfs auch Ultrahyperdyper-Grafik haben und AAA sein, geht mehr darum, dass es einfach ne tolle begeisternde Geschichte haben soll, die mich vom Anfang bis zum Schluss fesselt. Ob alt oder neu ist mir wurscht, Hauptsache ich kenns noch nicht und die Ziel-Plattform ist n PC.


----------



## Legendary (14. Oktober 2014)

Monkey Island 1 + 2


----------



## Manowar (14. Oktober 2014)

=3


----------



## Legendary (14. Oktober 2014)

Muhaha der war schlecht!


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2014)

Du kämpfst wie ein dummer Bauer - Und Du kämpfst wie eine Kuh!

 

Die kenn ich bereits alle, inklusive den neusten Teilen und allen Spezialversionen, dies je gab ^^

Von LucasArts gibts vermutlich eh nix, das ich nicht schon gespielt hätte. Leider gits ja LucasArts nicht mehr


----------



## Fenya (14. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Du nix gegen Star Trek hast: A Final Unity. (Mit Dos-Box)


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2014)

Kennt einer ein tolles Singleplayer-Spiel mit ner guten Geschichte, das man mehr wegen der tollen Geschichte spielt als wegen Ultrahyperdyper-Grafik oder bloss weils ein AAA-Spiel ist? Natürlich darfs auch Ultrahyperdyper-Grafik haben und AAA sein, geht mehr darum, dass es einfach ne tolle begeisternde Geschichte haben soll, die mich vom Anfang bis zum Schluss fesselt. Ob alt oder neu ist mir wurscht, Hauptsache ich kenns noch nicht und die Ziel-Plattform ist n PC.

mass effect 1-3 ^^

und ein absoluter klassiker: lands of lore!


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2014)

Wenn Du nix gegen Star Trek hast: A Final Unity. (Mit Dos-Box) 

 

Das sieht interessant aus, das schau ich mir mal an 

 

Edit: Ich dacht immer, Mass Effect sei n Konsolenspiel? Gibts das auch für PC?


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2014)

Das sieht interessant aus, das schau ich mir mal an 

 

Edit: Ich dacht immer, Mass Effect sei n Konsolenspiel? Gibts das auch für PC?

 

Und vorher das hier: 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/207269-sttng-a-final-unity-unter-win7-64bit/

 

Btw. Lucas Arts gibt es schon noch .. nur leider schon seit Jahren nicht mehr als Entwickler und mittlerweile nur noch zur "Lizenzverteilung".


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2014)

klar gibts die auf pc


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2014)

Oh, ok...hätt ich das früher gewusst, hätt ichs mir vor Jahren schon gekauft ^^


----------



## Legendary (14. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man auf Shooter steht ist natürlich definitiv die gesamte Bioshock Reihe zu empfehlen, wenn man auf tolle Charaktere und für nen Shooter nette Story mit WTF Momenten steht dann natürlich erstmal Infinite spielen.

Dann natürlich Gothic 1 + 2, meine beiden Lieblings All time RPGs.

Die Deponiareihe ist übrigens auch top!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. Oktober 2014)

Solltest PS4 holen und The Last of Us zocken   bestes Spiel der Welt


----------



## Manowar (14. Oktober 2014)

Muhaha der war schlecht!

 

Ich brauchte Aufmerksamkeit!

 

Last of us stimmt absolut (übrigens auch für die ps3).

Aber halt leider nicht aufm Pc.

 

Davatar, kannst eine von meinen ps3 kaufen


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2014)

Ne PS3 hab ich selbst, aber ich bin absolut kein Konsolen-Fan. Darauf spiel ich nur und ausschliesslich Final Fantasy.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. Oktober 2014)

Dann kauf dir trotzdem mal schnell das Spiel die Story ist besser als jeder Film und die Grafik ist auch fantastisch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2014)

Stimme Legendary zu, die komplette Bioshock Reihe, besonders Teil 1 und Teil 3.

 

Dein Gehirn wird sich freuen (oder auch nicht)


----------



## Greendesert (14. Oktober 2014)

Dein Gehirn wird sich freuen (oder auch nicht) 

 

Ja Teil 1 und 3 sind schon so Dinger, die einem ewig in den Kopf gebrannt werden


----------



## myadictivo (14. Oktober 2014)

beim 2ten teil der bioshock reihe hab ich immer "gaming-sickness" bekommen..ganz merkwürdig. habs mehrmals versucht zu spielen, immer wurd mir schlecht


----------



## Greendesert (14. Oktober 2014)

Das Spiel bekam dir halt nicht 

Also, ich fand es zwar gut, aber nicht so gut wie die anderen beiden Teile.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2014)

Bekomme beim "Intro" von Teil 1 und 3 (quasi der gesamte Start...) immer noch Gänsehaut. Musik, Grafik und Flair haben einfach so gut gepasst wie in keinem anderen Spiel. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50Ohp-N3Qk8

 

 

 

Ich würde alle Teile nochmal spielen, nur fand ich das Gameplay immer schrecklich. Schade drum, aber die Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## myadictivo (14. Oktober 2014)

ja wie gesagt merkwürdig. diese übelkeit kannte ich ansonsten nur von damals aus den zeiten vor 3D grafikkarten, als alles noch ein und der selbe pixelmatsch war. da wurd mir beim spielen gewisser spiele manchmal auch merkwürdig kotzig in der magengegend


----------



## Legendary (14. Oktober 2014)

Gott sei Dank leide ich nicht unter Motion Sickness. :>


----------



## Wynn (14. Oktober 2014)

oder du hast noch nicht deinen persönlichen auslöser gefunden in einem spiel :


----------



## Greendesert (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte auch noch keine Motion Sickness, kann aber beim Autofahren (Als Beifahrer  ) nicht Lesen oder so, da wird mir schlecht bei.


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2014)

Motion Sickness habe ich auch bei ein paar Spielen, aber der Zusammenhang ist mir noch nicht ganz klar.

Keins davon ist ein Shooter.


----------



## Greendesert (14. Oktober 2014)

Motion-Sickness bei einem anderen Genre als Shooter? Das ist mir echt neu. Die meisten haben ja das Problem mit der "Hand-Augen" Koordination beim Zielen etc.


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2014)

Motion-Sickness bei einem anderen Genre als Shooter? Das ist mir echt neu. Die meisten haben ja das Problem mit der "Hand-Augen" Koordination beim Zielen etc.

 

Damit hab ich null Probleme


----------



## Legendary (14. Oktober 2014)

oder du hast noch nicht deinen persönlichen auslöser gefunden in einem spiel :

 

Glaub mir...ich habe schon so viele Spiele auf so vielen Plattformen gespielt, ich leide nicht unter Motion Sickness.


----------



## Greendesert (14. Oktober 2014)

Damit hab ich null Probleme 

 

Du hast eher ne sehr spezielle Art von Motion Sickness und wir den Ärzten der Welt wohl ewig ein Rätsel bleiben


----------



## myadictivo (14. Oktober 2014)

ich hatte sie zuerst..ich will das es nach mir benannt wird.. verdaaaammt


----------



## Greendesert (14. Oktober 2014)

Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst 

 

Und, mir ist Grade mal aufgefallen, das es im Profil eine Anzeigenamen-Historie gibt. Heißt das, dass man seinen Namen ändern kann oder können soll in Zukunft?


----------



## myadictivo (14. Oktober 2014)

tatsache 

ich glaube man konnte irgendwann im zuge der accountzusammenlegung (computec-verlag) einen neuen namen wählen. ich denke nämlich auch das ich früher einen anderen namen hatte.

aber ich weiß nichtmal was vor ner stunde um mich herum passiert ist, deshalb kann das auch alles konfabuliert sein.


----------



## Greendesert (14. Oktober 2014)

Schade 

 

Mein Name hier ist schon echt Alt (2007) und mittlerweile hab ich überall halt nen neuen, aber der Name lässt sich ja leider nicht ändern :/ Naja, Shit Happens 

 

Aber wenn du mal nen anderen gehabt hättest, würde er ja in der Historie stehen 

Und wenn wir schon dabei sind, da ist ein Schreibfehler drin. Es heißt Werkzeuge und nicht Werkzeute ..  /klugscheißermode off


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2014)

Bei der Zusammenlegung hat niemand seinen hier angezeigten alten Namen verloren, außer ihr habt euch neu registriert.

Und nein, in der Namenshistorie steht sowas nicht, weil Benutzer nicht die Möglichkeit haben selbst ihren Namen zu ändern (dafür ist die Übersicht). Die Funktion zum umbenennen gibt es seit das Forum besteht, aber ist deaktiviert, Nur seit dem letzten Forenupdate gibt es offenbar den Link für die Übersicht. Ich schau mal wie ich den ausblenden kann.


----------



## Greendesert (14. Oktober 2014)

Aber mal so die Frage, wann haben denn Benutzer die Möglichkeit ihren Namen zu ändern? Wahrscheinlich nur bei nicht Regel konformen Namen oder?


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2014)

Haben sie nicht und werden sie nicht.

Bei der Registrierung sucht Ihr Euch einen Namen aus, den Ihr möglichst auch behalten solltet und nicht nach 3 Tagen wieder loswerden möchtet. Darum sind Benutzernamen die das aktuelle Alter enthalten bspw. nicht sonderlich gut überlegt 

 

Ansonsten:

[regeln]

Punkt 2 Q3


*Q 3: Kann ich meinen Benutzernamen ändern?*
Selbstständig: nein.
Ihr entscheidet Euch bei Eurer Anmeldung für einen Login-Namen. Diese Wahl sollte von Anfang an feststehen und sich nicht alle paar Wochen ändern - denn ständige Änderungen bedeutet hohen Aufwand. Mit Eurem Benutzernamen werdet Ihr in der Community identifiziert - Änderungen führen da meist nur zu Verwirrungen.

Mit einer Mail an support@buffed.de nehmen wir in Ausnahmefällen auf Anfrage Änderung vor, sofern einer der folgenden Punkte zutrifft:


Euer Name enthält einen Rechtschreibfehler
Der Login/Anzeigename ist direkt mit Euch in Verbindung zu bringen (der echte Name)
Der Name widerspricht unseren Nutzungsbestimmungen/der Netiquette
Durch ein Sonderzeichen im Namen kommt es zu Funktionsproblemen auf buffed.de oder mit BLASC
Alternativ steht es Euch frei den bisherigen Account löschen zu lassen und einen neuen anzulegen. Die Funktion zum Einleiten einer Löschung findet Ihr im mybuffed-Profil unter Einstellungen.


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2014)

Achja, und Danke für den Hinweis, der Fehler bei "Werkzeute" ist korrigiert ;D


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Oktober 2014)

lustig, dass mir zwei Beispiele einfallen, bei denen die 4 Punkte nicht erfüllt waren.


----------



## Davatar (14. Oktober 2014)

Motion-Sickness bei einem anderen Genre als Shooter? Das ist mir echt neu. Die meisten haben ja das Problem mit der "Hand-Augen" Koordination beim Zielen etc.

Das hab ich bisher nur einmal erlebt, bei Need for Speed Nitro oder wie das hiess. Das Spiel besteht ja quasi nur aus Nachbrenner, gefällt mir gar nicht. Aber ich kann mit Rennspielen eh nix anfangen, wenn die Autos weder Waffen, noch Loopings und Jump-Einlagen beinhalten


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Oktober 2014)

Steinigt mich, ich habe Infinite und TLOU gespielt, mich hat die Story überhaupt nicht beeindruckt, insbesondere das Ende von Infinite. Da musste ich mit den Augen rollen. Ist mal was anderes, aber vollkommen overhyped. Burial at the Sea, oder wies heißt soll ja richtig gut sein, dass hab ich aber noch nicht gespielt.

 

TLOU war okay, den Anfang fand ich sick, besonders vom passenden Gewaltgrad her, aber dann mh. Jooooa.. war nicht sonderlich überrascht.


----------



## ZAM (14. Oktober 2014)

lustig, dass mir zwei Beispiele einfallen, bei denen die 4 Punkte nicht erfüllt waren.


Eigentlich gehört da auch der Punkt hin "Ihr Euch mit dem Namen absolut nicht mehr identifizieren könnt". Sowas kommt vor, wenn man bspw. vor X Jahren mal den total tollen WoW-Charnamen überall verwendet hat, der aber mittlerweile nirgendwo mehr von Euch genutzt wird. Aber wird das jetzt ein Feldzug aus irgendwelchen Gründen, die sich mir nicht erschließen?


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Oktober 2014)

Aber wird das jetzt ein Feldzug aus irgendwelchen Gründen, die sich mir nicht erschließen?

nope


----------



## Greendesert (14. Oktober 2014)

Haben sie nicht und werden sie nicht.

Bei der Registrierung sucht Ihr Euch einen Namen aus, den Ihr möglichst auch behalten solltet und nicht nach 3 Tagen wieder loswerden möchtet. Darum sind Benutzernamen die das aktuelle Alter enthalten bspw. nicht sonderlich gut überlegt 

 

Ansonsten:

[regeln]

Punkt 2 Q3

 

Alles klar, danke  weiß ich Bescheid


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (14. Oktober 2014)

TLOU war okay, den Anfang fand ich sick, besonders vom passenden Gewaltgrad her, aber dann mh. Jooooa.. war nicht sonderlich überrascht.


 

Allein schon für die Giraffen hat sich das Spiel gelohnt


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Oktober 2014)

Hier Giraffen, dort Giraffen. Überall Giraffen. Du redest 24/7 nur über Giraffen. Wenn es nach dir gehen würde, dann bestünde die ganze Welt aus nichts weiterem als Giraffen.


----------



## Aun (14. Oktober 2014)

Hier Giraffen, dort Giraffen. Überall Giraffen. Du redest 24/7 nur über Giraffen. Wenn es nach dir gehen würde, dann bestünde die ganze Welt aus nichts weiterem als Giraffen.

wenn es nach dir gehen würde, dann bestünde die ganzue welt nur aus schrottiliebenden. was natürlich niemals der fall sein wird, wer mag schon so nen riesen hobo.


----------



## Magogan (14. Oktober 2014)

Motion Sickness... Ist das nicht von Apple? http://www.cnet.com/news/iphone-ipad-owners-complain-of-motion-sickness-due-to-ios-7/

 

iOS 7 war damals auch der Grund, wieso ich zu Android gewechselt bin. Alleine die unglaublich unnötige Verzögerung beim Anschalten des Bildschirms, die vorher nicht da war, hat mich gestört... Das ist erst ein Jahr her? Das kommt mir vor wie eine halbe Ewigkeit...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir jemand gute Dokus empfehlen ? Wenn möglich auf Netflix/Prime oder YT. Muss aber nicht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir jemand gute Dokus empfehlen ? Wenn möglich auf Netflix/Prime oder YT. Muss aber nicht.

Extreme World von Ross Kemp, fand ich teilweise sick zusehen was auf der Welt so abgeht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg7ByocqhpM

Ansonsten guck ich noch gerne Serienmörderdokus, aber das ist viel aufgebausche und wenig "Inhalt".

 

Das Problem bei Dokus ist eh der Wahrheitsgehalt hängt vom Produzent ab, wenn es ein Thema gibt das dich interessiert guck dir dazu verschiedene an.


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. Oktober 2014)

Was für  Themengebiet sollen den die Dokus haben? Weltall, Soziale Szenen, Natur, ect pp.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2014)

Wollte eigentlich nur ein paar gute genannt bekommen, da kommt es mir nicht drauf an aus welchem Themengebiet. Und Gedanken übern Wahrheitsgehalt sollte ich mir nicht machen müssen, will ich auch garnicht 

Hab bis eben 'Exit through the gift shop' von Banksy gesehen, geniale und sehr interessante Doku. Vielleicht jetzt nichts über Natur und Drogen/Mafia.


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4SENkrissNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

@shikari

 

http://dokumonster.de/


----------



## Greendesert (15. Oktober 2014)

Moin, freut sich auch schon einer so auf die Bahn Streiks heute? /Ironie off :/


----------



## myadictivo (15. Oktober 2014)

die streiken doch jeden tag  anders kann ich mir deren abweichungen vom fahrplan jedenfalls nicht erklären..


----------



## Greendesert (15. Oktober 2014)

Laut der DB haben sie eine Pünktlichkeit von über 90% .. Klar, ausgefallene Züge und nicht erreichte Anschlusszüge sind da nicht mit eingerechnet 

 

Aber ich muss sagen hier am Hauptbahnhof hab ich noch nie so lange Schlangen vor dem Reisezentrum und der Info gesehen


----------



## Legendary (15. Oktober 2014)

Öhm interessant zu wissen ist vielleicht noch die Tatsache, dass Züge die weniger als 6min Verspätung haben ebenfalls nicht in die Statistik fallen. Dann wären wir nämlich nur noch bei vllt. 50 - 60% Pünktlichkeit.

 

Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung, fahre jeden Tag nach München und vor allem der Zug feierabends ist so gut wie nie pünktlich sondern kommt immer "um" (bis er losfährt, müssen ja noch alle einsteigen) oder ein paar Minuten später...


----------



## Greendesert (15. Oktober 2014)

Ja ich fahre auch jeden Tag mit dem Zug und da heißt es ja auch immer "5 Minuten zählt nicht als Verspätung"


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Oktober 2014)

hallo


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2014)

Morgen schrotti


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie fehlt mir so langsam das Verständnis für die Streiks...


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Oktober 2014)

Das ist wie mit WoW. Das Geflenne gehört zum Gesamterlebnis.


----------



## Greendesert (15. Oktober 2014)

Ja deren Forderungen sind auch einfach zu hoch angesetzt. Also entweder mehr Geld oder weniger Arbeitszeit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2014)

"We will NEVER be slaves... but we will... be ... CONQUERORS!"


----------



## myadictivo (15. Oktober 2014)

ich erinner euch dran, wenn ihr das nächste mal um mehr geld bettelt beim chef 

überleg auch grade ob ich nicht verdi beitrete und arbeitsrechtliche schritte gegen meinen AG in betracht ziehe..


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2014)

Ja was soll man als Arbeitnehmer sonst fordern? Mehr Arbeit und weniger Geld? Oder einen huebscheren Chef? Griessbrei in der Kantine?


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Oktober 2014)

Sie reden doch noch gar nicht über mehr Gehalt und/oder weniger Arbeitsstunden.

Die GDL will auf einmal auch Mitarbeiter vertreten, die aktuell von der EVG vertreten werden (Zugbegleiter, Boardbistro-Personal, Disponenten, etc.).

Dass die EVG und die Bahn das nicht so toll finden verstehe ich. Das Verhalten der GDL ist, aus meiner Sicht, nur frech.

Ich musste schon gerade meine Kollegen fragen, ob mich einer mit dem Auto mitnehmen kann, da ich sonst nicht mal mehr nach Hause kommen würde.

Streiken von 14 Uhr an... das trifft ja überhaupt nicht die Pendler...


----------



## Aun (15. Oktober 2014)

da die server wohl online sind:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Oktober 2014)

Alter Aun das ist creepy as fuck ._.

 

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass mein Retri jetzt noch monotoner zu spielen sein wird. Guardian of the acient king, inquisition, devo aura weg ...


----------



## Aun (15. Oktober 2014)

ahuehuehue ^^ gab doch schon die spekulationen, dass es wieder zum 2 tasten bum tot spiel wird


----------



## myadictivo (15. Oktober 2014)

Streiken von 14 Uhr an... das trifft ja überhaupt nicht die Pendler...

 

nachts um 3 streiken macht ja auch sinn ^^


----------



## Magogan (15. Oktober 2014)

Ja ich fahre auch jeden Tag mit dem Zug und da heißt es ja auch immer "5 Minuten zählt nicht als Verspätung"

Du könntest ja auch mit dem Auto fahren und wie viele andere dann nur arbeiten, um es dir leisten zu können, mit dem Auto zur Arbeit zu fahren...


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Oktober 2014)

lustig, dass mir zwei Beispiele einfallen, bei denen die 4 Punkte nicht erfüllt waren.

 



 

 


Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass mein Retri jetzt noch monotoner zu spielen sein wird.

 

Dsa Gefühl hatte ich schon mit Cata. 

 

 

 

Zu Motion Sickness; Ich habe ja folgenden lustigen Spaß auf der gamescom ausprobiert und überhaupt keine Probleme gehabt, meine Schwester hatte das Teil echt nur kurz auf, nichtmal Kopfhörer, hat sich im Spiel irgendwie nur 2x gedreht und dann gerufen "nehmt das weg, nehmt das weg!"   Der wurde richtig, richtig übel und schwindelig.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (15. Oktober 2014)

Du könntest ja auch mit dem Auto fahren und wie viele andere dann nur arbeiten, um es dir leisten zu können, mit dem Auto zur Arbeit zu fahren...

 

Den Stress morgens auf der A2 tu ich mir echt nicht an


----------



## Magogan (15. Oktober 2014)

Dann fahr Landstraße. Stau ist eigentlich nicht wirklich stressig, man wartet ja eigentlich nur und fährt ein bisschen. Also ich fühl mich da nicht gestresst...


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich merke schon, du packst wieder die Profitipps aus.


----------



## Greendesert (15. Oktober 2014)

Dann fahr Landstraße. Stau ist eigentlich nicht wirklich stressig, man wartet ja eigentlich nur und fährt ein bisschen. Also ich fühl mich da nicht gestresst...

 

Glaub mir, da ist immer Stress


----------



## Magogan (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahr jeden Tag nach Berlin und bin auch nicht gestresst... Aber gut, jeder empfindet das anders.


----------



## Wynn (15. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Oktober 2014)

Da muss man hinschauen, damit sie einen nicht angreifen?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man aber wegschaut, dann kommen sie auf einen freiwillig zu.


----------



## Greendesert (16. Oktober 2014)

Moin moin


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man aber wegschaut, dann kommen sie auf einen freiwillig zu.

 

Truer words have never been spoken.

(falls ich die Doppeldeutigkeit richtig deute)

 

... Ansonsten ja, guten Morgen dies das.


----------



## Davatar (16. Oktober 2014)

Moin

 

War heute in der Dentalhygiene, war alles ok. Aber am Schluss gab die mir son Mittelchen, jetzt fühl ich mich als sei ich auf Drogen oder sowas. Allein das GIF in Patiekrice's Signatur hab ich jetzt sicher ne Stunde lang am Stück angestarrt...


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Oktober 2014)

Das ist ja auch großartig.


----------



## Davatar (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich lief im Urlaub mal an nem Junkie vorbei, der meinte zu mir, ich solle den Baum anschauen. Ich sah da nichts besonderes, aber er sagte mir: "Look at the tree, I can feel and smell the life in it! Look at it! The tree is life! Can't you feel the tree? CAN'T YOU FEEL THE TREEEEEE????? I FINALLY UNDERSTAND WHAT LIFE REALLY IS!!!!!"

In etwa so sieht das Bild für mich aus. So muss es sein, wenn man plötzlich "versteht und fühlt was Leben wirklich ist", aber ganz so extrem war das Mittelchen dann doch nicht, das sie mir da gegeben hat.


----------



## ZAM (16. Oktober 2014)

Wenn man aber wegschaut, dann kommen sie auf einen freiwillig zu.

 

Gerücht.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Oktober 2014)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen zusammen  In letzter Zeit juckt es mich immer mal wieder in den Fingern mein WoW-Abo wieder zu aktivieren, aber dann fällt mir ein, dass ich ja Kotinternet habe


----------



## Aun (17. Oktober 2014)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen zusammen  In letzter Zeit juckt es mich immer mal wieder in den Fingern mein WoW-Abo wieder zu aktivieren, aber dann fällt mir ein, dass ich ja Kotinternet habe 

tja wer so geizig ist und sich beim nachbarn einloggt, selbst schuld ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Oktober 2014)

Das hat rein gar nichts mit Geiz zu tun :'D Aber es war halt da! Die Login-Daten hingen an unserem Kühlschrank, was sollte ich denn tun  Ich weiss ja nicht mal wo in der Bude bei mir die Telefonbox wäre für Internet dies das. Sollte ich vielleicht mal erforschen, aber ich habe bis Februar eh erst einmal "kostenloses Internet", da ich uns eine Klobrille und einen Duschschlauch gekauft habe und wir das so verrechnen, damit meine Mitbewohnerin mir das nicht bar geben brauch


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Oktober 2014)

möp möp


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Oktober 2014)

Hatred INSTABUY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2014)

Hatred INSTABUY 

 

Hoffe das war Sarkasmus.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Oktober 2014)

Würde auch den Isis Terrorsimulator spielen.


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte zu dem """"Spiel"""" in den Community-Bereichen weder Inhalte, Bilder, Videos, Glorifizierungen noch Links sehen. Danke


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Oktober 2014)

Polen, ya.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Oktober 2014)

Auch unter der Tatsache, dass die Entwickler Neo Nazis sind ?

 

Solche Spiele braucht die Welt nicht. Die einzige Folge ist, dass beim nächsten Massaker wieder die Videospiele verteufelt werden, weil es "solche" Spiele gibt. Nicht falsch verstehen, jeder soll das Spielen was er will. Nur dann auch die Folgen in Kauf nehmen.

 

Edit: und um ZAM nicht zu verärgern war das mein letzter Beitrag zum Thema


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. Oktober 2014)

Auch unter der Tatsache, dass die Entwickler Neo Nazis sind ?

 

Würde das auch nicht zocken, aber was auch immer die Entwickler sind ist mir recht egal 

Gerade Video dazu geguckt, die Spielfigur sieht aber schon top aus


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Oktober 2014)

Das Videospiele Amokläufe "erzeugen", kommt von Menschen die wahrscheinlich keine Videospiele spielen und von der menschlichen Psychologie keine Ahnung haben. 

Darum rege ich mich über Schlagzeilen von "Killerspielen", gar nicht mehr erst auf. Mir persönlich ist der Ruf unserer Videospielkultur auch egal, profiliere mich ja schließlich nicht dadurch. Abgesehen davon das es wie erwähnt eh Müll ist. 

 

Das Spiel ist eine große Modern Warfare Flughafenszene, die wahrscheinlich viele hier trotzdem gespielt oder voyeuristisch begleitet haben, da find ich es doch etwas heuchlerisch sich dann darüber aufzuregen. Es ist ein Spiel ffs, nicht die Realität.

 

 

Und ob die Entwickler rechts gesinnt sind, ist mir persönlich auch egal, hat nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun. Wer weiß schon wie viele Mitarbeiter großer Videospielproduktionen pädophile oder sonstige Neigungen haben.

 

Ich könnte mir auch gut vorstellen, das es nur ein Imagetrick ist. Da das Spiel "Hass" heißt, und Rassismus ja auch "Hass" ist blablabla. Macht halt Schlagzeilen, auch negative Aufmerksamkeit ist Aufmerksamkeit. Billiger Werbetrick.

Zumal das Studio Destructive Creations heißt und das Spieldesign (insbesondere der Protagonist) doch dermaßen überzeichnet ist. Einige Szenen fand ich doch schon recht hart, aber man sieht in vielen Spielen vergleichbares oder schlimmeres. Und diese Opfer sind doch auch recht häufig zivil oder unschuldig. Ob das nun "gespielt" oder voyeuristisch konsumiert wird ist obsolet. 

 

 

Btw, ich glorifiziere weder Spiel noch Entwickler, nur entwickelt sich wieder ein hirnloser Shitstorm.


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte lieber das

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZgvcAzCesg


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Oktober 2014)

Wer nicht ZAM?


----------



## Aun (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte lieber das

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KZgvcAzCesg

das war jetzt glaube das 100. mal, dass du es postest....


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. Oktober 2014)

Was kostet der Spass?  Wollen wir eine Sammelaktion starten, so crowdfounding- STYLEE mäßig, damit Zam seinen "Traum" bekommt? Ich könnt nächsten Monat von meinem Hartz5 (bin befördert worden XD) nen "Heiermann" abzwacken^^

 

Ehrm ich wollte da jetzt nicht länger nachforschen, weil ich glaube aus Euren Kommentaren zu "Hatred instabuy" herrauslesen zu können, das es sich dabei um eine Art Egoshooter handelt in dem man(n) (und Frau auch! DAAANKE Monty Python für diese Szenen aus "Life of Brian") in die Rolle eines "Terroristen" schlüpft. Hmmmm Lösegeld oder politische Forderungen sind dann das Hauptziel und der Verlust von Geiseln wird mit was belohnt?  Hmmmm warlich ein Stück Datenmüllgeschichte den die Welt dann nicht braucht. Je reeller ein Shooter oder Spiel ist, desto uninteressanter ist es für mich, was brauche ich ein Spiel was versucht mir die Realität zu 100% vorzugauckeln wenn das RL doch ne viel viel coolere Grafik hat und das Gameplay sowieso mal sooo was von genial ist... so mit Emotionen und physischen Reaktion und die Steuerung erst.... 100% biochemisches "Joypad" mit einer unglaublichen Interaktionsmöglichkeit (lulz wie man(n) versuchen kann, den menschlichen Körper zu umschreiben....)


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2014)

das war jetzt glaube das 100. mal, dass du es postest....

Nicht im Forum, da maximal ..erm ..2x ... 

 


Was kostet der Spass?

Vermutlich Fünfstellig. ^^

 

 Ehrm ich wollte da jetzt nicht länger nachforschen, weil ich glaube aus Euren Kommentaren zu "Hatred instabuy" herrauslesen zu können, das es sich dabei um eine Art Egoshooter handelt in dem man(n) (und Frau auch! DAAANKE Monty Python für diese Szenen aus "Life of Brian") in die Rolle eines "Terroristen" schlüpft. Hmmmm Lösegeld oder politische Forderungen sind dann das Hauptziel und der Verlust von Geiseln wird mit was belohnt?
Das wäre die Bild/Frontal21/Hart-aber-Fair/Pfeiffer-Recherche-Version zu WoW.

Bei dem Datenmüll geht es um "Hasse alles, töte alles".


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. Oktober 2014)

ZAM"Das wäre die Bild/Frontal21/Hart-aber-Fair/Pfeiffer-Recherche-Version zu WoW.

Bei dem Datenmüll geht es um "Hasse alles, töte alles"."

 

Je nee klingt ja so richtig aufregend.... Könnte auch jeder andere X-beliebige Shooter sein nur mit einer anscheinend noch "einfacher" gestrickten """""Story""""" 

Ja ja, das Hass.... was kann Hass doch für ein Antrieb sein, zwar (leider aber das mit Gewissheit)  IMMER NUR zum schlechten, aber Hass läßt Menschen 1000e Kilometer reisen um irgendwo auf diesem Planeten anderen Menschen das Leben zur Hölle zu machen. Über 10000 Jahre Menschheitsgeschichte und ethisch und "moralisch" sind viele Menschen immer noch im Neandertal, auch wenn sie sich virtuel im Digital aufhalten.

Ich habe mir vor 2 Tagen einen neuen "Amifreund" auf youtube "angelacht" A FUCKING YELLING UNCIVILIZED DUMPFUCK, schreibt nur groß und schreibt so einen geistigen Dünnschiss wie NAZIYEW WTF?!?

das passiert wenn 1 Gehirnzelle zu lange alleine ist... die werden katatonisch und kann sich dann auf Grund von Einsamkeit nicht mehr richtig artikulieren


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2014)

http://www.pcgames.de/Meinung-und-Kolumne-Thema-200184/Specials/Hatred-Hass-reicht-nicht-aus-um-Spass-zu-haben-1139695/


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. Oktober 2014)

Danke für den Link zu  dem Artikel, war sehr interessant und aufschlussreich.

Vor allem ein Ausspruch aus dem ersten Kommentar dazu hat mir besonders gut gefallen :"Wenn das Spiel nix taugt, verschwindet es von alleine bald wieder."

 

Allerdings kann ich persönlich in solch "Gewaltorgien" nicht mehr groß den Ansatz eines "Spieles" sehen.

Wann kommt den der "Rape-Simulator" ein "Schlachthofsimulator" währe doch auch mal was... zerlege 1 Rind komplett und Sauber in unter 30 Minuten ohne Dir dabei selber die Hacksen ab zu säbeln^^

Man(n) sieht es ja im RL bei so vielen Sachen, nicht alles was machbar ist sollte man(n) auch umsetzen, siehe Atomwaffen, freisprechende Politiker (naaaah Politiker welche von den Menschenhasserlobbyisten geleited werden, gibt ja auch ein paar ganz gute Menschen in unserem Politikgeschehen) und und und, aber was solls.... ich habe bis jetz keine Blagen gemacht, also könnte mir die Zukunft dieses Planeten und der Spezies Mensch eigentlich so was von egal sein, aber auf Grund meiner gefühlten Zugehörigkeit zu dieser gar putzigen Rasse/Art/Gattung denke ich ja zu unser aller Glück nicht so.


----------



## Ogil (18. Oktober 2014)

Ja - gute Kolumne von Simon der ich auch so zustimme. Ich bezweifle zwar, dass das Spiel gross gekauft werden wird - aber das ist halt die Art Spiel, die aufm Schulhof raubkopiert wird und dann von denen gezockt wird, fuer die es ganz sicher nicht geeignet ist.


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich möchte vor allem nie Performance-Kunst von Simon .. kaufen ... *g*


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Oktober 2014)

hallo


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. Oktober 2014)

hmmmm wiso? so mit Eporxitharz überzogen währe das doch eigentlich geruchsneutral? Gäbe bestimmt ein paar Leute die für solche "Aktionskunst" Geld geben würden. Wenn man(n) sich anschaut was so alles als Kunst verkauft wird. Irgend wer soll mal gesagt haben "Kunst kommt nicht von können, sondern von MÜSSEN!"


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Oktober 2014)

möp


----------



## ZAM (18. Oktober 2014)

Im TV läuft nur Schlotz, selbst im PayTV.


----------



## Wynn (18. Oktober 2014)

meinst aktuell oder heute abend ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Oktober 2014)

"ich will keine Links dazu" Zitat von Zam, von heute Morgen. 

 

Hab mein Pokemon X verloren.


----------



## Aun (18. Oktober 2014)

"ich will keine Links dazu" Zitat von Zam, von heute Morgen. 

 

Hab mein Pokemon X verloren. 

spiel d3. schön mitm crusader durch die rifts holzen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Oktober 2014)

spiel d3. schön mitm crusader durch die rifts holzen ^^

Möchte aber mein Arceus Gassi führen.

Hab imo keine Lust auf D3, nachher eventuell. Bin außerdem DH! 

Dödel dann halt ne Runde LoL. :c


----------



## Aun (18. Oktober 2014)

ich spiel auch dh als main ^^ gibt schlimmeres


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Oktober 2014)

ich spiel auch dh als main ^^ gibt schlimmeres

ME FOUND!!!!

Kätzchen hats weggekickt...

 

Mir fehlen noch Stein des Jordan, Aschemantel, Tasker und Theo, Ring des prachtvollen Prunks.


----------



## Legendary (18. Oktober 2014)

Ich werds mir holen. Also dieses Spiel worüber man hier im konservativen Deutschland nicht reden darf. Interessant auch, dass Sleeping Dogs nicht hierzulande rauskommt weil es ungeschnitten ist. Ach die Deutschen an sich haben halt einfach einen Schatten und die Prüfstellen einen doppelten.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Oktober 2014)

[...]Ach die Deutschen an sich haben halt einfach einen Schatten und die Prüfstellen einen doppelten.  

 

naja.


----------



## Aun (18. Oktober 2014)

so 2 teile vom marodeur in 1 run. auf gehts


----------



## myadictivo (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich werds mir holen.

+ ich auch..

 

hätt auch garnix davon mitbekommen, hätte gamestar nicht einen artikel online gestellt. um die diskussion mach ich auch einfach einen bogen, läßt sich so wahrscheinlich für alles anwenden bücher, film, musik..

 

@diablo

 

gestern kurz vor 70 mit dem wd erreicht, dann hat die müdigkeit eingesetzt. jetzt noch 3 klassen auf 70 für die trophy und dann entscheiden welche klasse ich als "main" spielen werde. tendiere ja zum wd weil einfach brainafk möglich, ob das gut ist im hc-modus wird sich zeigen müssen.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich schau mir jetzt Cool World an


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich versuche es jetzt nochmal mit GW2


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Oktober 2014)

Eben 2 Stunden D3 gespielt, Infernale Maschine gedropped, aber ansonsten nur legendary Müll den keine Sau braucht. :<


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Oktober 2014)

Es ist super sonnig warm und schön hier und ich repariere heute meinen PC :c gnarf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2014)

Menschen muss man nicht verstehen...


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich fahre übrigens doch Fahrrad, statt zu werkeln.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Oktober 2014)

ich sitz gerade an den Praktikumsaufgaben, damit ich sie nachher abgeben kann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich esse.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Oktober 2014)

Gucke momentan American Horrorstory Staffel 2, ist doch wesentlich weniger verstörend als ich es in Erinnerung hatte.


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2014)

Eine Woche Studium ist um und ich habe immer noch nicht alle Termine für die Tutorien/Praktika. Ich wurde so zugeteilt, dass sich eines mit einem anderen Kurs überschneidet. Dadurch muss ich 2 verschieben, aber das müssen die Mitarbeiter der Uni machen, da ich das selber nicht ändern kann.

Und jetzt ist auch noch ein Termin komplett verschwunden! Der wurde mir vorher angezeigt und nun ist er einfach weg!

Hat von euch schon mal jemand so große Probleme gehabt bei der Tutorieneinteilung im Studium?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (19. Oktober 2014)

Hat von euch schon mal jemand so große Probleme gehabt bei der Tutorieneinteilung im Studium?



Fuck echt schlimm:OO bist du Ersti?


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2014)

Nein, hab 4 Semester an der Uni Potsdam studiert und nun bin ich im 3. Semester an der TU Berlin, aber das hab ich auch noch nicht erlebt... Ich bin ja nicht einmal sicher, ob ich noch einen Platz bekomme zu den Zeiten, zu denen ich kann...

Na ja, das mit dem Verschieben wird schon irgendwie klappen, ich mache mir nur Sorgen, weil ein Termin komplett verschwunden ist...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (19. Oktober 2014)

Kannst ja erstmal anderen Kurs belegen und später tauschen


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Oktober 2014)

was macht eigentlich die Rekrutierung für dein Dev-Team?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (19. Oktober 2014)

was macht eigentlich die Rekrutierung für dein Dev-Team?

 

Habe ich fertig, danke der Nachfrage


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich meinte eigentlich den anderen.


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2014)

Hab zumindest einen 3D-Modellierer und eine Designerin für Concept Art gefunden. Vielleicht auch einen Programmierer.


----------



## Lemura (19. Oktober 2014)

Hab zumindest einen 3D-Modellierer und eine Designerin für Concept Art gefunden. Vielleicht auch einen Programmierer.

Erzählen kann ich auch vieles wenn der Tag lang ist...

 

Solltest Politiker werdern...


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2014)

Die Rente ist sicher! Steuererhöhungen wird es nicht geben! Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu errichten!


----------



## Wynn (19. Oktober 2014)

Die Rente ist sicher! Steuererhöhungen wird es nicht geben! Niemand hat die Absicht, eine Mauer zu errichten!

 

Die sind so 1960er jahre 

 

Aktuell wär "Der Euro ist sicher" und paar andere themen über die ich aber wegen der netiquette nicht hier reden darf


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Oktober 2014)

Vielleicht auch einen Programmierer.

Gibt es ne Möglichkeit unverbindlich zu erfahren, was da so alles auf einen zukommt in dem Projekt?


----------



## Magogan (19. Oktober 2014)

Hast PN. Will das nicht alles öffentlich besprechen


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Oktober 2014)

das merkt man hier auf Buffed nicht so schnell


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2014)

Moin!

 

Hab am Wochenende ein unmoralisches Angebot von ner 30 Jahre älteren Frau angeboten bekommen. Jetzt weiss ich nicht, ob ich mich geehrt oder geekelt fühlen soll...jedenfalls hab ich abgelehnt. Sachen gibts...

 

Wie war Euer Wochenende?


----------



## Aun (20. Oktober 2014)

hey auf alten schifen lernt man segeln ^^

och nichts besonderes. diablo gezockt


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich sag nur: Eis am Stiel - Klavierlehrerin


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Oktober 2014)

Hatte erst "ein Angebot von einer 30 Jahre alten Frau" gelesen und dachte "WHY THE F NOT" aber 30 Jahre ÄLTER macht im Kontext auch mehr Sinn .


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2014)

#Omiliebe

Ok, sowohl für das Rechnerorganisationspraktikum als auch für Softwaretechnik ist nur noch ein Termin montags um 10-12 frei... So langsam hab ich genug davon, irgendwelchen Leuten hinterherzulaufen, nur um richtig studieren zu können xD


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2014)

Ach das war doch an den Unis noch nie anders Mago, da kannst Du jeden fragen, egal wie alt er ist. Schulen und Unis sind einfach extrem bürokratisch und man ist ständig der Depp. Am schlimmsten sind dann die Phasen in denen ein neues System eingeführt wird. Da werden auch mal Kurse nach nem Monat gekippt oder kurz vor der Prüfung als ungültig bestimmt und gestrichen.


----------



## iShock (20. Oktober 2014)

uhm also an meiner uni ist das nicht so - zumindest nicht im Maschinenwesen ^^ - für die obligatorischen Vorlesungen gibts nen festgelegten stundenplan und für seminare + praktika gibs mehrere Termine die Woche wo aber auch immer Zeit ist im Stundenplan 

 

also no problemo


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich esse.

Ich glaub wir sind hier mittlerweile zu Twitter mutiert


----------



## Aun (20. Oktober 2014)

uhm also an meiner uni ist das nicht so - zumindest nicht im Maschinenwesen ^^ - für die obligatorischen Vorlesungen gibts nen festgelegten stundenplan und für seminare + praktika gibs mehrere Termine die Woche wo aber auch immer Zeit ist im Stundenplan 

 

also no problemo

das kann ich so unterschreiben. zu jeder vorlesung gabs pro woche bei mir 3 seminartermine und 2 praktikatermine. da konnte man sich schonmal so nen richtig geilen stundenplan mit viel freizeit bzw freien tagen basteln, wie man eben grad in der woche drauf war.


----------



## Wynn (20. Oktober 2014)

#Omiliebe

 

jedem das seine aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (20. Oktober 2014)

Der Hashtag kommt von Gronkh xD

Hab 3 Termine verschieben lassen und schon passt alles. Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch um die Anrechnung von Kursen von der Uni Potsdam kümmern...


----------



## Aun (20. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch um die Anrechnung von Kursen von der Uni Potsdam kümmern...

viel glück ^^ die hassen sich


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Oktober 2014)

Moin!

 

Hab am Wochenende ein unmoralisches Angebot von ner 30 Jahre älteren Frau angeboten bekommen. Jetzt weiss ich nicht, ob ich mich geehrt oder geekelt fühlen soll...jedenfalls hab ich abgelehnt. Sachen gibts...

 

Wie war Euer Wochenende?

Hättest du es angenommen, hätte man das in Anbetracht deines Alters durchaus als Nekrophilie betrachten.


----------



## Aun (20. Oktober 2014)

Hättest du es angenommen, hätte man das in Anbetracht deines Alters durchaus als Nekrophilie betrachten.

alter volle granate am kaffee verschluckt


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2014)

Laaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig!


----------



## Wynn (21. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Was für unsere HDR Fans ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Oktober 2014)

Mir reicht meine Star Wars Unterwäsche 8)


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallöle


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. Oktober 2014)

Hallooooo


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2014)

Schalke zeigt sich mal wieder von seiner besten Seite. Naja wenigstens haben sie ne top Choreo auf die Beine gestellt?
Gibt's eigentlich auch ne Buffed App mit der ich von unterwegs shit posten.. ehhh qualitativ hochwertige Beiträge bringen kann?


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Oktober 2014)

Tapatalk


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. Oktober 2014)

Schalke

 

Was ist das?


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2014)

Was ist das? 

  

Der Verein der das Derby gewonnen hat und es geschafft hat gegen die Bayern 1:1 zu spielen.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. Oktober 2014)

1:1 ist es 2001 gegen den HSV auch ausgegangen, was für ein Zufall


----------



## Olliruh (21. Oktober 2014)

Leute wie du sind der Grund warum Leute das Forum meiden


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. Oktober 2014)

Uh, du bist aber ganz schön böse <_<


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Oktober 2014)

Habe dir btw gerne geholfen mit einer mobilen Version.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. Oktober 2014)

Von ihm kannst du keinen Dank erwarten


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Oktober 2014)

:c NAJA! Dann gehe ich mal ins Bett. Habe noch keine Idee, was ich morgen kochen will ... also mal Kochbücher welzen.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. Oktober 2014)

McDonalds ist morgen Trend... <_<  ich vermisse selbstgekochtes Essen  vielleicht koch ich auch mal..


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiss gar nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal bei Mc Donalds gegessen habe.. schon 'n paar Jährchen her. Ich esse eigentlich jeden oder jeden 2. Tag selbst gekocht. Meine WG-Mitbewohnerin kocht halt immer, wenn ich nicht koche und ich koche, wenn sie nicht kocht  Und wenn ich nicht selbstgekocht esse, dann gehe ich esse. Hmmm, ich liebe Essen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich glaube morgen wird es irgendwas mit Paprika. So, jetzt wird der Guten Morgen Thread aber zum Guten Abend Thread ... BIS DAHIN!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. Oktober 2014)

Hau rein


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Oktober 2014)

#Omiliebe






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YOMPiAHXoY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YOMPiAHXoY0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du kranker typ du!wiekann man nur....


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Oktober 2014)

Das ist doch der Officer von Texas Chainsaw Massaker :O


----------



## myadictivo (22. Oktober 2014)

ich dachte spontan an den"ich wusste garnicht das man scheisse so hoch stapeln kann"drill sergeant aus full metal jacket


----------



## Aun (22. Oktober 2014)

100 punkte an myadictivo ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Oktober 2014)

Sie ist eigentlich gar nicht so alt, hat halt nur graue Haare.


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2014)

Test Post nicht beachten


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Oktober 2014)

Red dich nicht raus, du hast geleaked das du kein Kind der Erde bist.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

DAMN IT


----------



## Davatar (22. Oktober 2014)

:c NAJA! Dann gehe ich mal ins Bett. Habe noch keine Idee, was ich morgen kochen will ... also mal Kochbücher welzen.

O_o Warum fragt man sich abends vor dem schlafen gehn, was man am Tag drauf kochen soll? Da ändert sich die Laune ja eh mindestens noch 5x bis zum Mittagessen o_O


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2014)

DAMN IT

 

James Blunt sagt du bist Wunderschön aber Bruno Mars würde eine Granate für mich fangen !


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Oktober 2014)

Würde er nicht. Das lohnt sich lebensjahretechnisch nicht.


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFgV9oO7AZ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Oktober 2014)

ist es schlimm das ich mega lachen musste?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2014)

ne, ich lieg auch grad flach    Ziegen sind so geil.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpccpglnNf0

 

omg


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Oktober 2014)

War letzten Winter in nem Tierpark...die hatten Ziegen... das klang original so als ob sie kotzen würden. Das war so geil.


----------



## Magogan (22. Oktober 2014)

Hat von euch jemand große Füße und kann mir sagen, woher er seine Socken hat? Ich finde einfach keine in Größe 47, die mir gefallen...


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Oktober 2014)

Ebenfalls 47 - die Pumasocken vom Deichmann ^^

Da einfach die größte Größe, die passen wunderbar


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Oktober 2014)

Im Gildenbereich von WoW zeigt man sich wieder von seiner besten Seite haha


----------



## Firun (22. Oktober 2014)

Im Gildenbereich von WoW zeigt man sich wieder von seiner besten Seite haha

Weil?   jetzt will ich mehr wissen *gg


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Oktober 2014)

Hat von euch jemand große Füße und kann mir sagen, woher er seine Socken hat? Ich finde einfach keine in Größe 47, die mir gefallen...

Größe 49 - C&A, Discounter oder Amazon. Ich bin aber auch eher anspruchslos was Kleidung angeht. Als C&A Kunde bin ich als glücklich mit den Sachen, die ich dort kriege.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Oktober 2014)

Weil?   jetzt will ich mehr wissen *gg

 

Lies nach, diese Ü30-Gilde.


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich hol meine Schuhe bei Deichmann oder wenn im angebot bei c&a oder sonstigen discounter

 

Bei mir müssen schuhe und kleidung passen und bequem sein und keine markenware


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Oktober 2014)

Er sucht Socken 
Schuhe kannste beim Deichmann vergessen, da ist in den Läden bei max 46 schluss :S


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2014)

hm, bei meinem nicht ^^

 

was für socken suchste den ?

 

Halbe socken, normale socken, socken ohne gummi, socken fürn winter, busness socken ?

 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tPzOkbhUTLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Das als Film wär cool ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Oktober 2014)

HAHA WAS SIND DENN BITTE BUSINESS SOCKEN?!


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2014)

HAHA WAS SIND DENN BITTE BUSINESS SOCKEN?!

 

Socken für die ganz spezielle Regeln gelten und die extra teuer sind

 

http://karrierebibel.de/schon-bei-fus-dresscode-regeln-fur-business-socken/


----------



## Magogan (22. Oktober 2014)

Äh? Normale Socken? Einfach komplett schwarz oder komplett weiß. Socken halt. Kenn mich damit nicht so gut aus xD


----------



## Wynn (22. Oktober 2014)

20 Paar Arbeits- Freizeit - Sportsocken Tennissocken in Schwarz oder Weiß
von Normani



 

http://www.amazon.de/Paar-Arbeits--Freizeit-Sportsocken-Tennissocken/dp/B007HSFOXG/ 

 

18,95 &#8364; + Versand

 

musst nur farbe und grösse auswählen


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Oktober 2014)

Socken für die ganz spezielle Regeln gelten und die extra teuer sind

 

http://karrierebibel.de/schon-bei-fus-dresscode-regeln-fur-business-socken/

 

Ihr Männer sollt euch nochmal über die "Übergangsjacke" bei der Frau beschweren!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (22. Oktober 2014)

Einfach komplett schwarz oder komplett weiß.


Weiße Socken? Wären mir reichlich suspekt. 

Ihr Männer sollt euch nochmal über die "Übergangsjacke" bei der Frau beschweren!


Wer macht sowas?D und welcher Mann trägt keine Übergangsjacke?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe nur Übergangsjacken.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Oktober 2014)

Habe schon oft Männer erlebt, die sich über diesen Ausdruck pikiert haben.


----------



## Aun (22. Oktober 2014)

übergangsjacken sind was tolles. gerade als softshellversion


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (22. Oktober 2014)

Verstehe ehrlich gesagt den ganzen Sachverhalt gar nicht, wüsste nicht was an einer Übergangsjacke nicht normal sein sollte...


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Oktober 2014)

Habe schon oft Männer erlebt, die sich über diesen Ausdruck pikiert haben.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (22. Oktober 2014)

Okay


----------



## Aun (22. Oktober 2014)

Habe schon oft Männer erlebt, die sich über diesen Ausdruck pikiert haben.

 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrUM8m2rnP0

 

Mal was für die Allgemeinbildung :>


----------



## Aun (22. Oktober 2014)

OMG zefrank. ich liebe den typen


----------



## Olliruh (22. Oktober 2014)

:c NAJA! Dann gehe ich mal ins Bett. Habe noch keine Idee, was ich morgen kochen will ... also mal Kochbücher welzen.

 

Vielen Dank 
Sorry war gestern nur schon schlafen!


----------



## Reflox (22. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Good Night.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Oktober 2014)

S04E13breaking bad ist der shiaaaat


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (22. Oktober 2014)

Haha, Gustavo gefällt die nicht so

Aber die Szene zum Schluss im Garten ist der Oberhit   die beste überhaupt eig..


----------



## Aun (23. Oktober 2014)

warts ab, wenn du hector kennen lernst 

zitat:

*ZAM *@ Forum
		2014-10-22 23:06:48
Ja, ich sollte mich auf keinen Fall fortpflanzen *g*



jetzt haben wir ihn!


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Oktober 2014)

Hector ist tot du noob.

Wessen Garten war das btw gonzo!?!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (23. Oktober 2014)

Der mit den Maiglöckchen ist Walters Garten, man sieht vorher schon in einer Szene wie er vor dem Strauch sitzt und nachdenkt oder so...

Du kannst dich schon auf Staffel 5 freuen, die ist noch besser


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Oktober 2014)

Wooow danke. War mir nämlich nicht sicher!


----------



## Magogan (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß nicht einmal, ob die Jacke, die ich trage, eine Übergangsjacke ist xD Sie ist jedenfalls schön warm


----------



## Wynn (23. Oktober 2014)

Also meine ist eine Übergangsjacke sie hat eine dünnere jacke drinne mit Reissverschluss und dann noch eine Jacke drüber die den ersten Wind und Regen/schnee abhält und zugeknüpft würd.

 

Aber irgendwie doch gestern die Blase verkühlt im regen auf dem Rückweg


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß nicht einmal, ob die Jacke, die ich trage, eine Übergangsjacke ist xD Sie ist jedenfalls schön warm 

 


 

*Die Übergangsjacke*
Die Übergangsjacke ist ein *für den Wechsel der Jahreszeiten* konzipiertes Kleidungsstück und wird damit zur Oberbekleidung gezählt. Kennzeichnend für die Art der Jacke ist, dass sie ein modisches Allroundtalent ist, denn sie ist nicht so leicht wie eine Sommerjacke, die nur als Regenjacke oder als modisches Accessoires getragen wird, und nicht so warm gefüttert wie die Winterjacke, die auch bei extrem niedrigen Temperaturen vor Wind und Wetter schützen soll.

Ideal ist die Übergangsjacke daher *für Frühling und Herbst*, wenn es morgens und abends kühl und oft auch feucht ist, mittags aber warm und sonnig wird. So verhindert die Übergangsjacke, dass man in den kalten Stunden friert, aber auch, dass man in den warmen Stunden schwitzt, was ein späteres Auskühlen zur Folge hat, das zu Erkältungskrankheiten führen kann.

*Die schneiderische Definition*
Eine Jacke gilt als Oberbekleidung und wird über Hemd oder Pullover getragen. Sie hat in der Regel lange Ärmel und reicht bis zur Taille oder bis zur Hüfte, selten aber bis über das Gesäß, denn charakteristisch für die Jacke ist ihre kurze Form, durch die sie in früheren Zeiten ein sehr praktischer Teil der Reitkleidung war. An der vorderen Seite ist die Jacke durchgehend offen, im Gegensatz zu Sweatern oder den heute so beliebten Fleece-Pullovern mit kurzem Halsausschnitt, die ebenfalls als Übergangskleidung verwendet werden können. Eine Jacke muss vor der Brust verschließbar sein, so dass sie offen und geschlossen getragen werden kann. Als Verschlüsse eignen sich Knöpfe und Reißverschlüsse, in früheren Zeiten auch Haken und Ösen oder Bänder, die zu dekorativen Schleifen gebunden wurden, vorwiegend bei Damenjacken.

*Die Entwicklung der Übergangsjacken*
In früheren Zeiten konnte sich glücklich schätzen, wer einen warmen Mantel besaß, beim einfachen Volk mussten Frauen sich mit selbst hergestellten Umschlagtüchern behelfen, Männer trugen Sommers wie Winters die gleiche Jacke. Erst im zwanzigsten Jahrhundert entstand die Übergangsjacke als modisches Konzept. Die ersten Übergangsjacken waren aus Materialien wie Baumwolle und Leinen gefertigt, selten aus teurerem Leder. In den siebziger Jahren wurden die Naturmaterialien zeitweise von synthetischen Fasern fast vollkommen verdrängt, aber die Gegenbewegung ließ nicht lange auf sich warten. Heute sind besonders Übergangsjacken aus Funktionsmaterialien beliebt, wie Softshell-Jacken oder Fleece-Jacken. Funktionsjacken sind atmungaktiv, aber trotzdem wasserabweisend. Aber auch natürliche Materialien wie Leinen, Seide und Hanf aus nachhaltigem Anbau setzen sich immer mehr durch. Der umweltfreundliche Aspekt, aber auch der Tragekomfort dieser Materialien spielt dabei für viele Verbraucher eine große Rolle.

*Kauftipps für die Übergangsjacke*
In erster Linie muss die Jacke natürlich bequem sein und dem eigenen modischen Geschmack entsprechen &#8211; denn es nützt nichts, wenn man sich in ihr verkleidet vorkommt. Bei der Anprobe sollte man ruhig auch einige &#8222;Turnübungen&#8220; machen, wie sich bücken, die Arme strecken und sich hinsetzen, denn nur so findet man heraus, ob die Ärmel die richtige Länge haben, ob die Jacke an der Taille gut sitzt und ob der Schulterbereich nicht zu eng geschnitten ist. Besonders beliebt sind zur Zeit Doppeljacken, die aus einer wasserfesten &#8222;Regenhaut&#8220; bestehen und einer Innenjacke aus Fleece, die einzeln getragen oder durch wenige Handgriffe mit der Oberjacke verbunden werden kann, so dass eine regendichte Outdoorjacke entsteht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cwkej79U3ek

 

Mir hängt der Song seit gestern im Kopf...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Oktober 2014)

Kurze Frage zu Breaking Bad, ich hör immer nur maßloses Lob über diese Sendung, habe die erste Folge angefangen und bin fast eingeschlafen.

Wird es besser?


----------



## Wynn (23. Oktober 2014)

Mir hängt der Song seit gestern im Kopf...    

 



 

If I could fall into the sky
Do you think time would pass me by
Cause you know I'd walk a thousand miles
If I could just see you
If I could just hold you tonight

 

Ich samt passenden Klaviersound auch jetzt - verdammt Shikari ^^


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (23. Oktober 2014)

Kurze zu Breaking Bad, ich hör immer nur maßloses Lob über diese Sendung, habe die erste Folge angefangen und bin fast eingeschlafen.

Wird es besser?

 

Ja! Fand die erste Staffel auch recht langweilig... danach wird es aber fantastisch, meiner Meinung nach   musst dich vielleicht erstmal reinfinden...

Außerdem lohnt es sich allein für das Ende die ganze Serie zu gucken


----------



## Manowar (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin ja auch schnell genervt (von vielem), aber Breaking Bad zähle ich definitiv zu den besten Sachen, die es im TV gab.

Aber ja, die ersten paar Folgen sind ein wenig zäh.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Oktober 2014)

Jau, erste Staffel ist eher so Pre-Kram.. ab der 2. bzw 3. Staffel geht's richtig ab.


----------



## Wynn (23. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M8R4UoJ2D4A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Oktober 2014)

Nintendo soll mal ein gescheites WiiU-Bundle machen.


----------



## Aun (23. Oktober 2014)

Nintendo soll mal ein gescheites WiiU-Bundle machen.

wie sollen sie das denn machen, wenn sie ihre billionen schulden seit den 80ern abbauen ? ^^ das wär ja perlen vor dem schrotti


----------



## ZAM (23. Oktober 2014)

Nintendo soll mal ein gescheites WiiU-Bundle machen.

 

Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Oktober 2014)

lass die finger von der WiiU ..


----------



## Wynn (23. Oktober 2014)

lass die finger von der WiiU ..

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3n9QUDBCbL4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2014)

OH MEIN GOTT ICH WUSSTE DOCH NICHT DASS DIE TRIBUTE VON PANEM : HUNGER GAMES SO GUT SIND OOOOOOOOOMG


----------



## Wynn (24. Oktober 2014)

OH MEIN GOTT ICH WUSSTE DOCH NICHT DASS DIE TRIBUTE VON PANEM : HUNGER GAMES SO GUT SIND OOOOOOOOOMG

 

Buch oder Film ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich muss so viele Bücher zur Zeit lesen, da passen die Hunger Games net rein :/


----------



## Aun (24. Oktober 2014)

wynn zerstört wiedereinmal alles!

such dir nen anständiges hobby: https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfp1/v/t1.0-9/10442347_10152808806288205_8231468154069340737_n.jpg?oh=68e374ee7ad2fffe93c2740a802a69c1&oe=54EF6869&__gda__=1420955660_d83f75be4c75afae1146ff617ed2e517 zb ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin auch so ein Knüller.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (24. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2014)

Dieses Smiley macht mich mehr und mehr aggressiv. Kann nicht sagen warum.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte eine L O L aus diesen Smilys gebastelt, aber "MIMIMI ZU VIELE SMILYS BLABLA" ... DANKE ZAM!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (24. Oktober 2014)

Dieses Smiley macht mich mehr und mehr aggressiv. Kann nicht sagen warum.



Mir gefällt er immer besser..


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Oktober 2014)

Geht's euch beiden Süßen denn heute gut?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (24. Oktober 2014)

Ganz fantastisch und dir?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Oktober 2014)

eher meh weil Urlaub zu Ende und selbst ?


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Oktober 2014)

Schön dass ihr fragt. Mir geht es ganz gut. Habe heute noch bis 17'30 Schicht im Laden. Es ist aber leider nicht so viel los und ich habe schon alles fein gemacht, also heißt es gerade auf die neue Ware warten.   Heute Abend ist dann hoffentlich mein neues Gehäuse + Graka angekommen und ich kann das umbauen und dann heute Nacht GW2 spielen und morgen dann glücklich zur Spätschicht


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2014)

olli ist cool


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2014)

olli ist cool

 

Weiss Olli das Olli von sich in der dritten person spricht ?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Oktober 2014)

Warum ist Olli in meiner Steam FL? Wie ist denn das passiert?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2014)

Wieso liegt Olli in meinem Bett ? Wie ist DAS denn passiert ? ... (:


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2014)

Wieso liegt Olli in meinem Bett ? Wie ist DAS denn passiert ? ... (:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2014)

Warum ist Olli in meiner Steam FL? Wie ist denn das passiert?

hacks

Ne ich glaub du hast mir mal ein paar Spiele geshared oder so 
 

SCHÖN WÄRS SHIKA


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo meine Lieblingsonlinebekanntschaften


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Herzensdame.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Oktober 2014)

Ouh you. .. 8)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Oktober 2014)

*kichernd wegrenn* thihihhihiih.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Oktober 2014)

&#9829;_&#9829;


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo schrottbot


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Oktober 2014)

Schrotti.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2014)

Love is in the air...


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2014)

ich hab das gefühl das sozialinkompatibel & unsere neue Lady ein und die selbe Person sind.
Ich meine hat sie jemals jemand zusammen auf einem Foto gesehen?


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Oktober 2014)

Neue lady? Lol.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2014)

*unser letztes noch nicht vertriebenes Mädchen


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2014)

ich hab das gefühl das sozialinkompatibel & unsere neue Lady ein und die selbe Person sind.
Ich meine hat sie jemals jemand zusammen auf einem Foto gesehen?

 

Das sieht nur so aus  weil der kopf von patie direkt über den körper von sozialinkompatibel stand


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde euch ja gerne mehr verraten, aber Fusionstechnologie ist hierzulande noch illegal.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (25. Oktober 2014)

Heute mal im Gamestop wegen dem Pokemoncode gefragt, die bekommen aber auch erst Montag oder Dienstag


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Oktober 2014)

Mich vertreibt man nicht.  Ich vertreibe.


----------



## Magogan (25. Oktober 2014)

Sei dir da nicht so sicher, mit meinem Charme hab ich bisher jede Frau vertrieben...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (25. Oktober 2014)

Mach es in diesem Fall bitte nicht


----------



## Magogan (25. Oktober 2014)

Oh, da ist wohl jemand verliebt


----------



## ZAM (25. Oktober 2014)

Oh, da ist wohl jemand verliebt 

Das ist nicht relevant. User vertreiben hier nur 110jährige in Begleitung ihrer Eltern, oder ich, nicht du.


----------



## Wynn (25. Oktober 2014)

Das ist nicht relevant. User vertreiben hier nur 110jährige in Begleitung ihrer Eltern, oder ich, nicht du. 

 

laut buffed standard einstellung bin ich 114 jahren jahre brauch also meine eltern nicht ^^

 

aber die patie die bleibt hier


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2014)

Sei dir da nicht so sicher, mit meinem Charme hab ich bisher jede Frau vertrieben...

 

!


----------



## Magogan (25. Oktober 2014)

Das ist nicht relevant. User vertreiben hier nur 110jährige in Begleitung ihrer Eltern, oder ich, nicht du. 


Also bist du auch so ein Typ, vor dem Frauen immer abhauen?  Aber immerhin glaubst du an mich, danke. Ich hatte die Hoffnung, eine Freundin zu finden, ja schon fast aufgegeben...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Nun.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Oktober 2014)

DER RING IST GEDROPPED EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEENDLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICH

 

Sorry, aber ich musste AKT 1 Kopfgelder sicher 839052x machen.


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2014)

den hab ich schon mindestens ein dutzend mal geschrottet


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich komm nicht mehr mit


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Oktober 2014)

Muss jetzt tasker and theo farmen, kein plan wos dropped.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2014)

Welches Spiel überhaupt?


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2014)

Muss jetzt tasker and theo farmen, kein plan wos dropped. 

m6 voll? tasker & theo bekommst am ehesten über kadala. aber was man so liest brauchst mind 10k splitter

diablo @ olli


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Oktober 2014)

Hallo schrottbot

Hi

 


Schrotti. 

Hoi

 


Love is in the air...  

Ich mag das Lied.

 


Welches Spiel überhaupt?

Diablo 3


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2014)

Diablo 3 wird noch gespielt ? :O


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2014)

ich finde ja die geschichte hinter tasker & theo ist ziemlich traurig

klar wird das gespielt. so sehr wie noch nie, weils einfach nur bockt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Oktober 2014)

Hab auch gelesen...das es über splitter geht, sag aun, weißt du wie am schnellsten an die komme?

 

Ja hab Marauder voll und Kridershot 

Ehm... vorgestern... war ich in einer Gruppe.. Portalsteinstufe 88 wars glaub ich. Die hatten alle dieses "gehackte"? Professional Russian Fast Sword... mein Paragon stieg von 112 auf 270 in 2 Minuten oder so.

Bis ich mal gepeilt hab was da los ist. Das nervt so mit den modifizierten Sachen.


----------



## Aun (25. Oktober 2014)

am schnellsten? rifts und grifts.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Oktober 2014)

Meeeeeeh. Hab ja noch 2 Staffeln BB zu gucken nebenher.


----------



## Olliruh (25. Oktober 2014)

KAPPAHD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Oktober 2014)

Habe vorhin mal einen Mönch angefangen, level auf Meister und wuah. Reindashen, zusammenziehen, blenden und umtreten.
&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo zusammen


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2014)

Hi Patie

 

Sachen gibts im Inet ^^

 





__ Vimeo
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
vimeo.de/109840921

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Vimeo. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie kann ich mit den Avengers nix anfangen. Bis auf Iron Man finde ich die alle doof.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Oktober 2014)

Seh ich genauso.


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2014)

Irgendwie kann ich mit den Avengers nix anfangen. Bis auf Iron Man finde ich die alle doof.

 

Auch nix mit Black Widow ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2014)

Mit der könnte ich was anfangen, aber woanders  

 

Ist doch die Einzige, die noch keinen eigenen Film hat. oder ?


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Oktober 2014)

Sie ist ja auch kein Superheld.


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2014)

Mit der könnte ich was anfangen, aber woanders 

 

Ist doch die Einzige, die noch keinen eigenen Film hat. oder ?

 

2016 geplant


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Oktober 2014)

2011 war das schonmal für 2014 geplant

 


 

Scarlett is 5 months knocked up, and I seriously doubt she'd be going right from the maternity ward to the set. Figure she isn't doing anything Marvel related till mid-late 2015...IF THEN; which means no Black Widow film given that they will need to start shooting Avengers 3 fairly early in 2016 to get it out by 2018.


 

Ich weiss nicht so wirklich, ob es eine Prequel oder was auch immer zu Black Widow und Hawkeye geben wird?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2014)

Sie ist ja auch kein Superheld.       

 

Nun, bin ich auch nicht.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Oktober 2014)

Deine Filmchen kommen aber ja auch nicht im Kino.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Patiekrice (26. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2014)

Mit der könnte ich was anfangen, aber woanders 

 

 


Sie ist ja auch kein Superheld.       

 

 


Deine Filmchen kommen aber ja auch nicht im Kino. 

 

 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Oktober 2014)

HALLO AUN!


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Patie


----------



## Wynn (26. Oktober 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

http://www.pcgames.de/LOL-Wut-Film-259651/News/Doku-ueber-Hater-Flamer-Trolle-und-Medienmacher-1140105/


----------



## Olliruh (26. Oktober 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4oFSOjSkl8

 

RAISE UR KAPPA


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Oktober 2014)

Voll früh für 'n Arzttermin aufstehen \o/


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Oktober 2014)

So früh ist es ja schon gar nicht mehr(:


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2014)

Moin!

Hatte ein fantastisches Wochenende und mir gehts total gut 

Nur morgen muss ich zwei Weisheitszähne ziehn, das gefällt mir gar nicht  Ich hab immernoch alle 4, weil die recht gut gewachsen sind und die ham mir auch nie Probleme bereitet. Aber als ich letzte Woche in die Routine-Kontrolle ging, ham die nen Ultraschall gemacht und festgestellt, dass die beide ein kleines Loch an nem Ort haben, wo man mit der Zahnbürste gar nicht hinkommt...tolle Sache... -.-


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Oktober 2014)

Fuck, das wäre nichts für mich, hab iwie Angst vorm Zahnarzt:/


----------



## Davatar (27. Oktober 2014)

Angst hab ich keine, aber ich würd auch gern drauf verzichten, wenns ginge. Die ham mir halt gesagt, entweder ich lass die jetzt ziehn, wos noch einigermassen problemlos geht oder ich warte ab bis es ne Wurzelbehandlung braucht und das sei nicht so pralle. Unter Umständen müssten sie dann auch nen Teil des Wangenknochens aufbohren. Tja, bei der tollen Botschaft musst ich nicht lange überlegen...


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Oktober 2014)

So früh ist es ja schon gar nicht mehr(:

 

Doch, doch.

 

.. Ich gehe gerne zum Zahnarzt. Habe im Dezember wieder einen Termin


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. Oktober 2014)

Oh, das freut mich aber für dich)


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich mag Zähnärzte nicht so ^^

 

wär jetzt zulang und zu graus die story für euch wenn ich anfang ^^

 

@davatar

 

die geben dir auf wunsch ne halbe valium und das betäubungsmittel ist so gut was die dir spritzen das haste erst 8 stunden später wieder gefühl im mund ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2014)

Heute so nen Moment gehabt, wo ich extrem glücklich war, mich für den richtigen Job/Ausbildung entschieden zu haben :>


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Oktober 2014)

Oh, erzähl!! <aufgeregt in die Hände klatsch>

 

 

Edit: Ich amüsiere mich gerade herrlich über die "RL-Pics" im GW2 Forum       Bilder unter den Titeln "Ein Zockerweibchen mehr" und so weiter ... oh man.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2014)

Bin nächstes Jahr mit der Erzieher Ausbildung fertig nach 3 verdammten Jahren ohne Bezahlung. Arbeite in ner Grundschule und leite dort u.A. nen Kurs, der sich mit Fotografie und Kunst beschäftigt. Ein Mädchen aus dem letzten Halbjahr kam heute zu mir und meinte, wie sehr sie den Kurs und mich vermisse. Außerdem, und das hat mich irgendwie beeindruckt, hat ihre Mutter die Bilder, die sie bei mir im Kurs mit gestaltet hatte bei sich in der Wohnung aufgehangen, weil sie die so schön fand. In Zukunft möchte das Mädchen zudem auch was in Richtung Kunst machen.

 

Ich weiß nicht, es ist irgendwie ne Kleinigkeit. War schon so oft davor diese Ausbildung hinzuschmeißen, weil man von allen und jedem (außer den Kindern) wie Dreck behandelt wird. Ist wirklich war. Und da erkenne ich dann an solchen Dingen, dass ich den Scheiß doch nicht umsonst mache. 

 

^_^


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Oktober 2014)

Wieso bekommst du bitte keine Bezahlung..?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2014)

Weil es ne schulische Ausbildung ist. Schulische Ausbildung mit 2 Jahren Praxis.

 

Ich meine, wer bekommt schon Geld fürs in die Schule gehen... am I right ?


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2014)

kindergeld ?


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Oktober 2014)

Achso, ja gut das hast du nicht erwähnt :> Ich kenne aber einige Leute, die während ihrer schulischen Ausbildung Bafög erhalten haben.


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2014)

kindergeld ?

von 184 &#8364; willste leben?


----------



## Wynn (27. Oktober 2014)

nö aber steht ihm doch zu oder wie hat er sonst die 3 jahre überlebt ?

 

 

okay an bafög nicht gedacht ^^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Oktober 2014)

Bin nächstes Jahr mit der Erzieher Ausbildung fertig nach 3 verdammten Jahren ohne Bezahlung. Arbeite in ner Grundschule und leite dort u.A. nen Kurs, der sich mit Fotografie und Kunst beschäftigt. Ein Mädchen aus dem letzten Halbjahr kam heute zu mir und meinte, wie sehr sie den Kurs und mich vermisse. Außerdem, und das hat mich irgendwie beeindruckt, hat ihre Mutter die Bilder, die sie bei mir im Kurs mit gestaltet hatte bei sich in der Wohnung aufgehangen, weil sie die so schön fand. In Zukunft möchte das Mädchen zudem auch was in Richtung Kunst machen.

 

Ich weiß nicht, es ist irgendwie ne Kleinigkeit. War schon so oft davor diese Ausbildung hinzuschmeißen, weil man von allen und jedem (außer den Kindern) wie Dreck behandelt wird. Ist wirklich war. Und da erkenne ich dann an solchen Dingen, dass ich den Scheiß doch nicht umsonst mache. 

 

^_^

 

Freut mich irgendwie ^^ Daumen hoch.

Mein Job is Scheiße


----------



## Olliruh (27. Oktober 2014)

Ich war heute 12 hours auf maloche ich stere 

10 euro /std machts erträglich trotzdem fertig wie sau


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2014)

Kindergeld krieg ich, ohne das hätte ich nix. Aber davon nochmal 80 &#8364; abziehen für Fahrkarten. Ich habe echt Glück, dass meine Mutter so großartig ist und das Kindergeld nicht als Miete einkassiert.

 

Bafög bekomme ich nicht.  Mutter und Stiefvater verdienen zu viel. Aber ich will jetzt nicht jammern. Geht auch noch schlimmer (Klassenkameraden haben 2 Nebenjobs, um sich ne eigene Wohnung zu finanzieren). Wollte damit nur sagen, dass kleine Dinge eben schon einiges ausmachen. Dass man für ne Ausbildung aber selbst zahlen muss, obwohl man was für die Gemeinschaft tut (fragt mal die Altenpfleger), ist schlichtweg Bullshit.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Oktober 2014)

Jo, wenn du eh noch zuhause wohnst ist doch gg


----------



## Reflox (28. Oktober 2014)

Wasn heute mit dem Battle.Net Server los?
Dass die soviel Traffic haben glaubt doch keiner.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallöle miteinander.


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2014)

Moiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin

 

T-5 Stunden bis Drogen und Schmerzen


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Oktober 2014)

Eigentlich will ich es gar nicht wissen... aber "Drogen und Schmerzen"...?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. Oktober 2014)

Also ein ganz normaler Tag

Hallöle miteinander.



Hii)


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Oktober 2014)

T-5 Stunden bis Drogen und Schmerzen 

Macht es mich zu einem schlechten Menschen, dass ich dabei an ein holländisches Fitness-Studio denken muss?


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2014)

Eigentlich will ich es gar nicht wissen... aber "Drogen und Schmerzen"...?

 

er hat eine Weisheitszahn entfernung

 

Örtliche Betäubung ist stärker als die beim Zahnarzt und Angstpatienten kriegen 20 minuten vorher eine halbe valium


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Oktober 2014)

Achso, ja stimmt. Er meinte ja sowas. Ich habe auch schon 4 Weisheitszähne entfernt bekommen. sowhat?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. Oktober 2014)

Normale Leute haben Angst vor sowas


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Oktober 2014)

Heute Abend gibt's Kartoffelbrei mit Champagner


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir auch  das Beste was man essen kann!


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Oktober 2014)

wat. wieso?


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2014)

kartoffelbrei geht immer 

 

 

champagner ist wääh


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. Oktober 2014)

champagner ist wääh



Ja, bisschen ekelhaft, aber mit Red Bull geht klar!


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2014)

Achso, ja stimmt. Er meinte ja sowas. Ich habe auch schon 4 Weisheitszähne entfernt bekommen. sowhat?

v


Normale Leute haben Angst vor sowas  

 

Naja Angst weniger, aber wirklich Lust drauf auch nicht unbedingt. Ausserdem ist nicht jede Behandlung bei jedem gleich einfach oder schwierig, das kommt extrem drauf an, wie Deine Zähne gewachsen sind. Beispielsweise hat mich die nette Dame drüber informiert, ich könne froh sein, dass es die oberen beiden Weisheitszähne sind und nicht die unteren. Bei dem unteren rechten müssten sie vermutlich ein Stück des Wangenknochens aufbohren und wenn ich Pech hätte, wäre ich danach für den Rest meines Lebens in der rechten Gesichtshälfte gelähmt.

Da bin ich froh, sinds im Moment nur die oberen Weisheitszähne


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2014)

Ja, bisschen ekelhaft, aber mit Red Bull geht klar!

 

nimm mal lieber http://www.robby-bubble.de/ ist gesünder für dich


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. Oktober 2014)

wat. wieso?



Unser Humor geht an ihr iwie vorbei


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2014)

Bei dem unteren rechten müssten sie vermutlich ein Stück des Wangenknochens aufbohren und wenn ich Pech hätte, wäre ich danach für den Rest meines Lebens in der rechten Gesichtshälfte gelähmt.
 
 
DAFUQ ? wie liegt der den ?
 
meiner der mir vor 12 jahren entfernt wurde im 90 grad winkel waagerecht liegen und da musste sie nicht in die wangeknochen bohren


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2014)

Auf dem Bild sah er ganz normal aus, also wie er normalerweise wachsen müsste, aber das Problem ist, dass die Wurzel bis kurz vor soner Nervenbahn reicht und da muss man dann wohl vorsichtig sein. Frag mich nicht, ich versuchs grad zu verdrängen


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2014)

Okay denk an was Positives

 

Eine grüne wiese an einen frühlingsmorgen wo dir der duft des grases entgegenkommt ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Oktober 2014)

[...]Beispielsweise hat mich die nette Dame drüber informiert, ich könne froh sein, dass es die oberen beiden Weisheitszähne sind und nicht die unteren. Bei dem unteren rechten müssten sie vermutlich ein Stück des Wangenknochens aufbohren und wenn ich Pech hätte, wäre ich danach für den Rest meines Lebens in der rechten Gesichtshälfte gelähmt.

 

Man kann auch aus allem ein Horrorszenario machen    Bei mir waren es in der ersten Operation die beiden oberen und der untere und wenige Wochen später durfte ich nochmal wegen dem anderen unteren hin. Hab Blut gekotzt und ein echt unangenehmes Gefühl in der Fresse gehabt. Klar, nicht schön alles ... aber die "nette Dame" soll sich mal klar machen, dass sie nur Zahnärztin ist!


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2014)

o_O öhm...ja, also ich werde gerne im Voraus über mögliche Risiken informiert, bevor ich mich für oder gegen eine Operation entscheide. Das darfst Du gerne anders sehn, ist jedem selbst überlassen


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Oktober 2014)

...? Okay.


----------



## Olliruh (28. Oktober 2014)

Valium wirkt Wunder!

Ohne hätte ich vermutlich in den Bussen in Asien kein Auge zugekriegt. Godbless


----------



## Manowar (28. Oktober 2014)

o_O öhm...ja, also ich werde gerne im Voraus über mögliche Risiken informiert, bevor ich mich für oder gegen eine Operation entscheide. Das darfst Du gerne anders sehn, ist jedem selbst überlassen 

 

Bei meiner letzten Op hätte ich auch sterben können, weil es eben bei jeder Op passieren könnte.

Brauchte es nunmal trotzdem.

Wenn der Zahn auf ne Nervenbahn drückt, sind das, denke ich mal, solche Schmerzen, dass man sich gern operieren lässt 

 

Antworte mal lieber auf meine PN


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2014)

http://www.golem.de/news/lucasarts-klassiker-star-wars-x-wing-und-tie-fighter-fuer-moderne-pcs-bei-gog-1410-110140.html

 

Ich fürchte aber, das sind nicht die guten Tie/X-Wing 95 Collector's Versionen sondern nur die minimal auf 640er Auflösung gepushten CD Releases. :\


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Oktober 2014)

Heute Abend gibt es Perlhuhn und Snickers.


----------



## ZAM (28. Oktober 2014)

Manchmal ein schönes Gefühl sich zu irren


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2014)

Heute Abend gibt es Perlhuhn und Snickers.

du meinst wohl eher du isst ein snickers und stellst dir vor es sei ein perlhuhn oder?


----------



## Greendesert (28. Oktober 2014)

Manchmal ein schönes Gefühl sich zu irren 

 

Kommt auf das Thema an


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Greendesert.


----------



## Greendesert (28. Oktober 2014)

Hey Schrotti


----------



## Wynn (28. Oktober 2014)

May 6, 2016: Captain America: Civil War
November 4, 2016: Doctor Strange
May 5, 2017: Guardians of the Galaxy 2
July 28, 2017: Thor: Ragnarok
November 3, 2017: Black Panther
May 4, 2018: Avengers: Infinity War &#8211; Part I
July 6, 2018: Captain Marvel
November 2, 2018: Inhumans
May 3, 2019: Avengers: Infinity War &#8211; Part II
 
Wie es 2020 mit Marvel wohl weitergeht ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Oktober 2014)

Marvel x DC


----------



## Wynn (29. Oktober 2014)

Selbst die bösen Aliens sind unsere Brüder, meint der Vatikan

 

http://www.welt.de/kultur/article133732405/Wuerden-Sie-auch-Aliens-taufen.html


----------



## Greendesert (29. Oktober 2014)

Moin moin


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (29. Oktober 2014)

Moin 

Mhhhm Axel Springer(;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Oktober 2014)

hust hust hust hust hust husteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnn


----------



## myadictivo (29. Oktober 2014)

naja, immerhin von pneumonie zu husten innerhalb 24 stunden..du wirst es also überleben


----------



## Wynn (29. Oktober 2014)

hust hust hust hust hust husteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnnn

 

du wirst alt


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Oktober 2014)

möp, möp, möp, möp, möp, möp, möp, möp, möp, möp, möp, möp


----------



## Wynn (29. Oktober 2014)

schrotti warum bist nicht mehr bei uns ?


----------



## ZAM (29. Oktober 2014)

Commander ZAM ist im vierten inneren Zirkel des Imperators


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Oktober 2014)

[...]

 

Wie lief es, mein Jung?


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=P1erBDceTxI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Get your feminism
Outta my games
You must be stopped
Before you destroy
Everything that I hold dear because
You're a feminize who hates men oh boy


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

naja, immerhin von pneumonie zu husten innerhalb 24 stunden..du wirst es also überleben 

Ich bin nur am rumhusten, so war das gemeint.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2014)

Geheimnis gelüftet: Darum frisst die Waschmaschine Ihre Socken
Jeder, der seine Wäsche mal in der Waschmaschine gewaschen hat, kennt das Problem: Irgendwann verschwindet ein Teil eines Sockenpaars ganz einfach. Warum bloß?
 

Während des Waschens kann es passieren, dass die Socke nach vorne wandert  und in den Schlitz zwischen dem Gummi an der Glasscheibe und der Waschtrommel gerät. Das kann passieren, wenn die Waschmaschine überladen ist. Durch die Drehungen der Trommel und das Drücken der übrigen Wäsche wird die Socke aus der Trommel heraussgezogen. Es kann sein, dass sich die Socke dann um den Heizstab in der Waschmaschine wickelt und sich anschließend durch weitere Wäschen Stück für Stück auflöst.

 

 


 

http://www.focus.de/wissen/videos/mythos-sockenmonster-darum-frisst-die-waschmaschine-ihre-socken_id_4236045.html


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

No shit sherlock

Und legt euch mal D3 für die sps4 zu :<


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2014)

Wenn du mir eine ps4 gibts hol ich mir d3 ^^

 

Habe es ja schon auf dem PC wo Diablo geboren wurde und es hingehört


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

Es ist auf die Ps4 emigriert und wesentlich besser dort. :c

D3 ist quasi der Vorzeige Asylant.


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2014)

No shit sherlock

Und legt euch mal D3 für die sps4 zu :<

 

 


Es ist auf die Ps4 emigriert und wesentlich besser dort. :c

D3 ist quasi der Vorzeige Asylant.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nee lass mal



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

Ruhe du Pc Nazi!


----------



## Ogil (30. Oktober 2014)

Jaja - das krasse Aiming bei Diablo...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

Das kannste auf Konsole nur mit Scuf/Rapidfire ausgleichen..


----------



## Aun (30. Oktober 2014)

ich will mal sein getanze mit dem controller sehen, wenn er 3 elite packs mit laser, slow, bollwerk am arsch hat


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

Hab 5 Türme und Tierchen, ich lauf einfach im Kreis und warte.


----------



## Greendesert (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich sehs irgendwie nicht ein nochmal 70&#8364; für das selbe Spiel zu blechen wenn ich es auf dem PC hab ^^


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (30. Oktober 2014)

Diablo ist echt sehr nice auf Playstation! Hab auch mal kurz auf Pc gezockt, aber hat mir gar nicht gefallen...


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2014)

Ruhe du Pc Nazi!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich behaupte mal das ein 400 Euro Ps4 wesentlich bessere/flüssigere Grafikleistung besitzt als ein PC im gleichen Preissegment.


----------



## Greendesert (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte Diablo 3 leider bevor ich mir die Xbox geholt hab, sonst hätte ich es mir auch für die Konsole geholt 

 

Wenn ich mir so die AC Unity Anforderungen am PC ansehe, wo man eine Grafikkarte jenseits der 200&#8364; braucht, bin ich ganz froh eine Konsole zu haben


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich behaupte mal das ein 400 Euro Ps4 wesentlich bessere/flüssigere Grafikleistung besitzt als ein PC im gleichen Preissegment.

 

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-09-20-sony-expects-to-recoup-playstation-4-hardware-loss-at-launch

 

Dazu kommt es das sie einen Exklusiven Deal mit einem Hardware hersteller haben  Und Massenproduktion.

 

Da kannste genauso gut sagen das Fleisch von Aldi abgepackt kühltheke schmeckt genausogut wie das Fleisch vom Metzger.

 

Dafür holen sich sich das Geld via Spiele verkauf rein und die monatliche Gebühr das du online spielen darfst 

 

Diablo3 Ultimate Evil Edition 60 Euro

Diablo 3 + Ros  40 &#8364; und teils noch billiger wenn digitale Keyshops nimmt

 

Playstation 4 Nur Zocken, eingeschränkt Video/Audio

PC - Zocken, Surfen, Arbeiten, Video/Audio hören, usw

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Oktober 2014)

Pro-Tip @Sozi: Nicht mit Wynn argumentieren. Er hat von der Thematik so viel Ahnung wie vor sich hinschimmelndes Toastbrot.


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2014)

Unser Werwolf aus dem schwarzwald lebt also doch noch ^^

 

 

so nochmal edit 

 

schrotti nicht beachten der hat als hobby wynn ärgern ist aber sonst handzahm ^^

 

 

habe mich hinreissen lassen  wegen pc nazi und asylant kommentar von sozi

 

Jeder kann von mir aus spielen was er will - und ich persönlich verknüpf "masterrace pc" meme nicht mit herscherasse und 2te wk 

 

Aber ich persönlich bin bissel auf die konsolen angesäuert wenn spiele die auf dem pc gross gewurden sind 

 

diablo, gta, tomb raider hatten alle ihre wurzeln beim pc und haben sie  veraten weil es im konsolen lager schneller und einfacher geld gab (gta)

 

 

Das mit unity muss man zum release schauen - evil within hiess es auch 6 gb vram und dann war die grafik nicht mal so gut


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

Will dich nichtmal ärgern, nur dieser Konsolen/Pc Krieg find ich so panne.
Du hast bei Ps+ kostenlose Spiele vergessen. x)


----------



## Greendesert (30. Oktober 2014)

Das mit unity muss man zum release schauen - evil within hiess es auch 6 gb vram und dann war die grafik nicht mal so gut 

 

Ja bei Watch Dogs haben sie auch sehr krasse Anforderungen gehabt und sie im Nachhinein runter geschraubt, allerdings kommt Unity ja nicht mehr für die ältere Konsolen Generation raus, heißt sie müssen es nicht unbedingt mehr runter ziehen, was bei The Evil Within noch der Fall ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Oktober 2014)

Aber ich persönlich bin bissel auf die konsolen angesäuert wenn spiele die auf dem pc gross gewurden sind 

 

diablo, gta, tomb raider hatten alle ihre wurzeln beim pc und haben sie  veraten weil es im konsolen lager schneller und einfacher geld gab (gta)

 

 

Tomb Raider war schon immer Mulitplattform, wobei dank dem Sega Saturn soger erst Konsole und danach PC angesagt war. KOmmt drauf an ob man wegen ein paar Wochen pingelig sein will.

GTA kam damals für die PS1 und den PC raus.

 

Bei beiden Spielen hatte man auf den Konsolen das bessere Spielerlebnis schon alleine wegen des Gamepads.

 

Schwafel also nicht einfach drauf los, wenn du keine Ahnung hast.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Oktober 2014)

WATN HIER LOS ?=!?!


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2014)

Schwafel also nicht einfach drauf los, wenn du keine Ahnung hast.

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_WM0PY6ZRKI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

Reicht Schrotti ein Snickers


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich hole mir im Frühjahr ne neue Kiste - möglichst Highend. FU Konsolen


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Oktober 2014)

Heute als "sexy Jason Voorhess" im Store


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2014)

Heute als "sexy Jason Voorhess" im Store   

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPzOkbhUTLU#t=98So ??


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Oktober 2014)

lolnein.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Oktober 2014)

Doppelpost hin oder her.

 

 

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/twitch-bekommt-neue-regeln-schluss-mit-nacktheit-a-999852.htmlHIHIIHIHIHI


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

Das AUS für 90% der Streamerinnen und deren Paypalspendeneinnahmen, bwhahahahhahahhaaha.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Oktober 2014)

Ja, habe mich herrlich drüber amüsiert ehehehhehe


----------



## Wynn (30. Oktober 2014)

mal schauen wieviele twitch kanäle jetzt inaktiv werden weil die jetzt inhalte bringen müssen und nicht mehr viel geld bekommen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

Kenne eine aus meinem Freundeskreis die heulen wird, wenn Sie das liest.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Oktober 2014)

Hat die so nuttig gestreamt oder was?


----------



## ZAM (30. Oktober 2014)

Dann müssen sie endlich mal Jobs suchen gehen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Oktober 2014)

Sie hat gerne mal sehr weit ausgeschnittene Oberteile angezogen und probiert vor der Cam ob sich ihre Ellenbogen berühren können.


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2014)

probiert vor der Cam ob sich ihre Ellenbogen berühren können.

 

Können das frauen nicht weil die brüst im weg sind ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Oktober 2014)

Frag deine Herzensdame einfach mal ob sie es ausprobiert wenn du zuguckst.


----------



## Aun (31. Oktober 2014)

Doppelpost hin oder her.

 

 

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/twitch-bekommt-neue-regeln-schluss-mit-nacktheit-a-999852.htmlHIHIIHIHIHI

 

 


Ja, habe mich herrlich drüber amüsiert ehehehhehe

 

 


Hat die so nuttig gestreamt oder was?

tja wird wohl nichts mehr mit dem streamen fräullein spring!green 

wobei, dafür bräuchte man auch mal ne anständige leutung und nicht das 3k inet vom nachbarn 3 stockwerke unten


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Oktober 2014)

EEEEH!!!!!!!!!!

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Der wohnt neben an


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2014)

Besorg dir mal eigenes Intawebs


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Oktober 2014)

Ja, habe ich seit 1,5 Monaten vor  Aber habe immer noch nicht nach der Telefonbox hier in der Bude gesucht.


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Oktober 2014)

Heute in meinem Spam-Ordner

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2014)

http://www.pcgamer.com/bethesda-confirms-prey-2-is-a-goner/


----------



## Wynn (31. Oktober 2014)

3 stockwerke tiefer hätte sie garkein wlan mehr ^^

 

 

wie kommst das du helene fischer spam bekomst ? ^^

 

 

schad aber habe nicht mehr an prey 2 gehofft 

 

das erste spiel hat ja schon fast 10 jahre gebraucht ^^

 

solang habe ich auch die hoffnung für half life 3 aufgegeben


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab Prey2 gerade aus der Amazon-Wishlist entfernt.


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2014)

Heue geht's an die Ostsee. Samstag dann nach Kiel Fußball gucken!


----------



## Davatar (31. Oktober 2014)

Moin Leutchens!

 

Ich muss mich wiedermal für ne Weile abmelden. Hab nen neuen Kunden und bei dem ist wiedermal alles blockiert, was nix mit Arbeit zu tun hat  Man liest sich dann im Januar wieder oder wenn ich zwischendurch selten mal im Büro meiner Firma bin. Ansonsten wünsch ich schonmal frohe Weihnacht und nen guten Rutsch 

 

PS: Das Zähne ziehn war eigentlich echt easy, habs ohne Valium gemacht. Nach 24h konnt ich dann wieder "essen" und nach 2 Tagen dann wieder richtig, auch warm und so 

 

 

Tschöööööö


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Oktober 2014)

bis dann(:

Gleich mit Breaking Bad fertig, der Ablauf erinnert mich total an Death Note.
Walter wurde ja auch narzisstisch und größenwahnsinnig..


----------



## ZAM (31. Oktober 2014)

Sie sollten Evolve vielleicht E-Wait nennen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. November 2014)

Was gucke ich jetzt nach Bb?
Hasse es wenn ne Serie zu Ende ist, man gewöhnt sich so dran. :<

Ich überleg ob dieses pretty little liars oder wies heißt gut ist. Hab die erste Folge geguckt, aber die Serie hat das Vampire Diaries Syndrom. Schauspieler die 25-40 sind aber Jugendliche spielen und das absolut nicht authentisch isch. :/


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. November 2014)

Die letzte Serie, welche ich angefangen habe und jetzt leider auf Grund "kastrierten" Internetzes nüscht mehr richtig streamen kann ist "The Walking Dead". Ich bin bis hmmmm glaube Folge 3 der 3. Staffel gekommen und muss sagen, echt überraschend gut für meinen "kritischen" Film und Mediengeschmack.

An sonsten mal was gaaanz Oldschoolmäßiges wie "Star-Trek-Next Generation, Voyager oder Deep Space Nine"?

Animeserien habe ich im letzten Jahr auch mal 2-3 geguckt die da sind "Souleater", "Hellsing Ultimate" so wie zuletzt "Ghost in the Shell" und fand eigentlich alle cool.

Da ich seit Jahren, eher schon Jahrzehnten keinen Fernseher besitze kann ich da nicht so ganz mitreden, allerdings habe ich Breaking Bad mit Begeisterung geguckt (und immer noch nicht durch, grml letzte Staffel fehlt noch)

Zu Schauspieler/innen 25-40 welche hippe Jugendliche miemen fällt mir da doch noch was ein......... Beverly Hills 90210 oder wie der Rotz noch hieß. Wenn mich jemand vor die Wahl stellen würde:"Guckst du Beverly Hills 90210 oder gute Zeiten schlachte Zeiten oder ich stech dir die Augen aus!" würde ich antworten "Den selig sind die Blinden, welche den Scheiss nicht sehen müssen und jetzt stech zu!"^^


----------



## Schrottinator (1. November 2014)

Rick & Morty


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2014)

Suits, Orange is the new black, Supernatural, House of Cards, True Detective, Hemlock Grove, Fargo, Sherlock.

 

The Walking Dead kann ich nicht mehr sehen. Wenn Carl auch nur den Mund aufmacht bekomme ich nen Anfall. Die Charaktere handeln alle so unlogisch und so dumm, da wirste irre.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. November 2014)

Das ist der Punkt Shika. Carl ist so nervig...
Bin bei Serien auch kritisch, da sich so oft so vieles wiederholt. Sei es an Wendepunkten oder Ereignissen...

Ich probiere jetzt mit Pretty little liars, fand desp. Housewives auch sau gut. Aber PLL ist fast nur nervig...

Supernatutal hab ich 2-3 Staffeln daheim, find ich ganz nett, aber ist mir zu episodig. 
Für Voyager etc kann ich mich leider "noch" nich begeistern.

Denke ich taste mich die Tage mal an Sherlock ran.

Woah ist das Motzen auf hohem Niveau... Aber bin halt GoT und BB geschädigt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2014)

Wenn du auf niveauvolle Serien stehst würde ich mir auf jeden Fall House of Cards oder True Detective angucken. 

 

Homeland ist auch klasse. Mehr Action als die oben genannten, aber trotzdem verdammt spannend.


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. November 2014)

Sherlock ist mir auch schon mal empfolen worden, und von House of Cards habe ich auch schon recht viele gute Kritiken gelesen. Die werde ich mir dann mal im nächsten Jahr bei genügend Zeit zu Gemüte führen.

Homeland.... das ist doch wieder so ne "FBI/CIA (CSI Bad-Kreuzenach) wir beschützen God´s own country vor dem Bösen Serie"? Hmmm nicht so mein Ding.

 

Zu Carl aus Walking dead, tja mir wurde auch gesagt, die ersten 3 Staffeln sind die besten und zu letzt, von dem was ich bis her gesehen habe, hat der Vogel ja auch seinen Standpunkt ganz klar gemacht, er ist der Tyrann und alle haben ihm zu folgen und auf ihn zu hören oder sich zu verpissen.... Nach logischem Verhalten in Serien und/oder Filmen frage ich schon lange nicht mehr, doch war es mir von vorn herrein ziemlich unplausiebel, warum Carl in der ersten Staffel diesen Naziscumm nicht einfach kalt gemacht hat, er wusste ja noch nichts von seinem Bruder... da wird er wohl im laufe der Serie noch mal gehörig einen auf den Sack bekommen (Ich habe ja noch mitbekommen, wie Merl beim "Gouvenor" in der verbarikadierten Stadt lebt) Ja los Merl räch dich, verfütter Carl stückchenweise an die Beisser... erst ein Fuß, dann den anderen und jedes mal darf Carl dabei zu gucken, wie die Beisser sich seine Körperteile schmecken lassen hrhrhrhrhrhr isch hoffe jeden Tag aufs neue, daß ein Teil meiner Fantasien nicht wirklichkeit werden können...

Tja ja, da kommt dann das Urzeit-Ego durch "Ughugh Ich Chef Du nix!"

Kennt wer eigentlich eine gute Sci-Fi Serie aus dem neuen Jahrtausen? Dr.Who soll ja sehr cool sein, aber so 100% Sci-Fi mit Raumschiffen, anderen Planeten und Rassen ist das ja nicht oder? Und vor weg, Star-Gate fand ich schon immer irgendwie nicht so mein Fall, oder Star-Gate-Atlantis.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2014)

Homeland.... das ist doch wieder so ne "FBI/CIA (CSI Bad-Kreuzenach) wir beschützen God´s own country vor dem Bösen Serie"? Hmmm nicht so mein Ding.

 

 

 

GENAU das Gegenteil. Ja es geht teilweise auch um die CIA, aber was da passiert, ist einfach nur krass. Hat nicht umsonst Emmys und Golden Globes bekommen.


----------



## Aun (1. November 2014)

was ich neben den schon angesprochenen empfehlen kann: Boardwalk Empire. sehr geil


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. November 2014)

@ Sh1k4ri  Hmmmmmmkay also wird in der Serie z.B. vorbehaltlos aufgeklärt das das CIA Nazifoltermethoden übernommen hat und heute noch anwendet, daß das CIA in den weltweiten Drogen und Waffenhandel verstrickt ist und hinten rum Terrororganisationen aufgebaut und finanziert hat, die jetzt die "friedliche" Weltgemeinschaft bedrohen und von jener auch bekämpft wird? Hui das macht mich jetzt doch ein bisschen neugierig.

 

@ Aun my english isn´t as good as my german but "Boardwalk" means in our german language something like "Bürgersteig" or "Gehweg"? ay? Sounds funny

 

Ich will hier mal noch fix 2 Buchtips abgeben, bevor ich mich gleich voll und ganz meinen Spaghetties mit Tomatensauce widmen werde........

 

1) John Niven mit "Gott bewahre" als Taschenbuch im Heyne-Verlag erschienen und dank Buchpreisbindung für "nur" 9,99 D-Euronen zu haben. ISBN: 978-3-435-67633-6

 

2) Timur Vermes mit "Er ist wieder da" Gebundene Ausgabe im "eichborn"-Verlag für 19,33 D-&#8364;uronen von Mutti letztes Jahr zum Geburtstag bekommen ISBN: 978-3-8479-0517-2

 

letztes habe ich erst gestern die letzten 3,4, 5 Kapietel gelesen und musste mal wieder des Öfteren herzlichst lachen.

 

So und nu MAHLZEIT, lasst es Euch gut gehen und bis denn dann


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. November 2014)

@ Sh1k4ri  Hmmmmmmkay also wird in der Serie z.B. vorbehaltlos aufgeklärt das das CIA Nazifoltermethoden übernommen hat und heute noch anwendet, daß das CIA in den weltweiten Drogen und Waffenhandel verstrickt ist und hinten rum Terrororganisationen aufgebaut und finanziert hat, die jetzt die "friedliche" Weltgemeinschaft bedrohen und von jener auch bekämpft wird? Hui das macht mich jetzt doch ein bisschen neugierig.

 

 

 

Es ist eine Serie. Keine Doku.

 

Und die CIA spielt jetzt nicht die Nummer 1... ich werde hier nix spoilern. Angucken.


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. November 2014)

Jajajajaaaaaa is scho okay, hab ich ja verstanden das dat ne Serie ist und keine "Dokuserie" oder so, wie ich schon schrub, es klingt interessant und ich werde mir das mal bei Gelegenheit anschauen.

Besser als "Tatort" oder "Polizeiruf 000" ähhhh na Du weißt schon wird es alle male sein.


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2014)

Jajajajaaaaaa is scho okay, hab ich ja verstanden das dat ne Serie ist und keine "Dokuserie" oder so, wie ich schon schrub, es klingt interessant und ich werde mir das mal bei Gelegenheit anschauen.

Besser als "Tatort" oder "Polizeiruf 000" ähhhh na Du weißt schon wird es alle male sein.

 

Vieleicht waren die alten Tatorte noch besser 

 

ich habe vor 23 jahren gern 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=62OlyjPAL70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

geschaut - okay damals gabs auch nur ard,zdf, zwei regionale sender sat1 und rtl ^^


----------



## Ogil (1. November 2014)

Du hast auch Schwarzwaldklinik geguckt - nur um laenger auf bleiben zu duerfen 

 

(PS: Jaja - ich auch)


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2014)

damals als ich kind war gabs nur einen tv da hatte anders als heute nicht jeder 2 oder 3 tvs in der wohnung ^^

forum hat youtube automatisch eingebettet ^^

 

schwarzwald klinik nicht so dafür 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kBYcyDoh-XI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

und in den sommerferien/winterferien kam auf zdf meist die guten alten kinderfilme - ronja räubertochter als 3 teiler

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g-bDVTjjr9U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

oder mio mein mio als 4 teiler

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5yYiDG1qfwY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

oder tim taler und das verkaufte lachen - die unendliche geschichte 1

 

dann lief noch siebenstein, löwenzahn, 1 2 oder 3

 

oder die knoff hoff show habe ich immer geschaut war sehr spannend immer

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kqOMdsVxZWo

 

oder die pippi langstrumpf filme als 2 teiler

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS4DNnp8ZhM

 

damals als die noch unzensiert waren und pippis vater über eine insel voller urwald maximal pigmentierte herschte

 

und natürlich keine folge von pumuck verpasst am wochende und in den ferien

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhbY0Pcair4

 

oder fraggles !! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NygtPyTIkto

 

sesamstrasse und hallo spencer mit "ich will dir fressen" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2I09tY_WTw

 

und die kinder von mühlen tal !!

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUSU4aH3lw0

 

meist war dann um 13 uhr das ferienprogramm vorbei und dann ist man halt raus fussball spielen gegangen oder so ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (1. November 2014)

Ui ist Wynn in TV-Nostalgie verfallen? Hach ja, wie (bin nicht 100%ig sicher aber 99,9%ig) Michael Mitermeyer schon sagte "Pipi Langstrumpf, das erste Mädchen welches ich in Strapsen sah"

 

Knoff Hoff (wird die nicht Know how also nouhau geschrieben?! Wie gesagt habe nie wirklich einen eigenenen Fernseher besessen^^) war klasse, in Deiner Aufzählung Wynn fehlt mir allerdings noch "Michel aus Lönneberga"  und "Wir Kinder aus Bullerby" Tja die gute Frau Astrid Lindgreen hat mit ihren Geschichten nicht nur mich zum träumen gebracht und die Verfilmungen mir eine tolle kurzweiligen Zeitvertreib beschehrt. Hmmm ja die Krimiserien durfte ich früher nicht so gucken, aber mir sind die Tatorte mit Goetz George noch in guter Erinnerung, endlich mal ein Bulle wie er gegen "fiese" Verbrecher sein sollte ne. Das Großstadtrevier hmmmm ich lebe in Hamburg, also im Großstadtrevier, da muss ich mir das nicht auch noch im TV oder so antuen. Wobei so 1-2 Folgen welche ich mal so just 4 fun geguckt habe waren schon ganz lustig... Drehorte zu sehen, welche man(n) als Normalbürger halt nur so als "ach ist ja da aber nüscht besonderes" wahr nimmt dann in einer Serie als eine lustige Komödie wieder erkennt oder frei nach dem Motto: Hei da hab ich letztens noch mit Kumpels gesessen und gequatscht ist schon ganz lustig.

 

Hätte ich Kinder,so etwas wie "Astrid Lindgreen" oder Unentliche Geschichte" DAS dürften sie gucken, wenn sie Dieter Bohlen oder Germanys next topnuttxxx  ähh Topmodel gucken wollen würden, tät ich sie in den Keller sperren und zur Strafe Phönix-Bundestagsdebatten angucken lassen


----------



## Aun (1. November 2014)

Ui ist Wynn in TV-Nostalgie verfallen?

nein wynn ist einfach nur alt und gebrechlich

white collar kann ich auch noch empfehlen, sehr witzig


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2014)

nein wynn ist einfach nur alt und gebrechlich
 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Wurzelblätter, ich selbst gekocht" - Yummie!


----------



## Ogil (2. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Weekend full ahead. And it's Monday...


----------



## Fordtaurus (2. November 2014)

Farin Urlaub hat auf einem seiner "solo"-Platten mal ein Lied gemacht "Jeden Tag Sonntag"

 

"Sie hat gesagt das sie mich mag,

Sie hat gesagt das sie mich mag,

Sie hat gesagt das sie mich mag

Sie hat mir gesagt das sie mich mag

 

Und seit dem ich das weiß ist jeden Tag

SonntaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAA

aaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAA

aaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAA

aaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaG!"

 

oder NoFX "Thank god it´s monday"  Ich habe mal mit Eigenverarschung mir die Arbeitswoche schön geredet mit der Intention das ich 7 Tage Wochenende habe, lässt sich auch "logisch" erklähren:

Die Woche BEGINNT Montag morgen/Nacht um 00:00 und ENDET 168 Stunden oder 7 Tage später am Sonntag um 24:00, so habe ich ein "effektives" Wochenende von 7 Tagen oder 168 Stunden... okay ich muss damit leben, am Wochenende zu arbeiten (und das meistens ohne jeglichen Wochenendzuschlag), aber hey - wer hat schon 7 Tage Wochende 

 

Ach noch mal.... Hei Ogil, mit dem Hamster stimmt doch irgent etwas nicht?! Speed? XTC? Meth WTF damit machst Du ja (aber auch nur beinahe, also) fast Aun Konkurrenz, wenn das jetzt ein dummes Kind auf ner Laufscheibe oder so währe gnihihihihihihihihi


----------



## ZAM (3. November 2014)




----------



## Greendesert (3. November 2014)




----------



## Wynn (3. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greendesert (3. November 2014)

Naja, jedem das seine


----------



## Schrottinator (3. November 2014)

Freies Phosphor für alle!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. November 2014)

LEGALIZE IT LEGALIZE IT


----------



## Aun (3. November 2014)

Freies Phosphor für alle!

 

 


LEGALIZE IT LEGALIZE IT

brauchst doch nur am ostseestrand spazieren gehen. da bekommst es legal und auch noch gratis!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. November 2014)

Ich sprach nie von Phosphor,...


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2014)

Ich sprach nie von Phosphor,...

 

Sozi meint wohl das ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Aocj8aAxuKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2014)

420


----------



## Wynn (3. November 2014)

421


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. November 2014)

Atombomben sind gefährlich.


----------



## Aun (3. November 2014)

schrotti, was hat wynns gefährliches halbwissen eigtl mit dir gemacht, dass du nimmer kommst?


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2014)

Weiss jemand wie man die 3D Option bei WoW ausschaltet?
Mein PC hat über Nacht ohne meine Zustimmung auf Windows 8.1 geupdatet und seit dem ist bei mir auch WoW in diesem Blau-Rot 3d Quatsch.


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2014)

Weiss jemand wie man die 3D Option bei WoW ausschaltet?
Mein PC hat über Nacht ohne meine Zustimmung auf Windows 8.1 geupdatet und seit dem ist bei mir auch WoW in diesem Blau-Rot 3d Quatsch.

 

Systemwiderherstellung auf Windows 7 ?

 

Ansonsten - System - Grafikeinstellung müsste da stehen


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2014)

Systemwiderherstellung auf Windows 7 ?

 

Ansonsten - System - Grafikeinstellung müsste da stehen

 

Hat es dieses Teil bei Windows 8 auch noch? :v

Bei den Optionen hab das jetzt 10 Minuten lang studiert, da ist nichts um es auszuschalten.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Bin ich blind?


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2014)

schau mal bei erweitert sonst gehts nur via grafiktreiber menü


----------



## Reflox (4. November 2014)

Ich habe den Grafikkartentreiber 3 mal deinstalliert und wieder installiert. Beim 3. mal hat es endlich geklappt.


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2014)

Windows 8 = Satan, Antichrist, usw


----------



## Patiekrice (4. November 2014)

Hallo, kann jemand was zu The Evil Within für PC/xbox sagen?


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2014)

Es gibt eine Demo mit den ersten 3 kapitel zum testen 

 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/268050/


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2014)




----------



## Patiekrice (4. November 2014)

Arbeitskollege ist sich unsicher ob er es sich für PC oder Xbox holen soll halt. Aber danke, Wynn


----------



## Wynn (4. November 2014)

ob es auf seinem pc läuft ? dafür die demo 

 

ansonsten am wochende oder in der woche aus der videothek leihen abend austesten auf seiner xbox 

 

ist ja seit dem 17.10 im verleih

 

so kann er testen mit was er einfacher klarkommt


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2014)

Ei ei ei, Kartoffelbrei


----------



## Patiekrice (4. November 2014)

Jo, schaut sich mal die Demo an. Danke


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. November 2014)

Bin vorhin 10m weit durch den Schlamm bergab geschlittert, wuah sah ich aus. XD


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2014)

Das nenn ich mal ein abgefahrenes Hobby.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. November 2014)

First Person GTA V für den PC sieht ja scharf aus ,_,


----------



## Schrottinator (4. November 2014)

Ich muss zugeben, dass das neue Call of Duty wirklich wie ein Spiel ausschaut.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. November 2014)

DU STEUERST EINE FLIEGE MIT KAMERA HAAAAALLLLLLOOOOOOO


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. November 2014)

Das nenn ich mal ein abgefahrenes Hobby.



Schlammdiving, straight aus den USA übernommen.

Was Hobbies angeht, ich liebäugel seit Jahren mit Airsoft.
Bin kurz davor mich durchzuringen es an zu tasten.
Dann aber auch nur als Spotter oder Scharfschütze..


----------



## Manowar (5. November 2014)

Dann aber auch nur als Spotter oder Scharfschütze..

 

Und schon wärest du enttäuscht.

Hab einige Jahre "professionell" gespielt.

 

Falls du Infos magst -> PN


----------



## myadictivo (5. November 2014)

schlammdiving aus usa ? das haben wir hier damals als kinder ständig gemacht..aus den ohren ging der dreck besonders schwer wieder raus..


----------



## Schrottinator (5. November 2014)

Hier wird aber gar nicht so viel gesmalltalked heute.


----------



## Aun (6. November 2014)

Hier wird aber gar nicht so viel gesmalltalked heute.

du bist ja auch nimmer da


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. November 2014)

Ja sind hier alle Perdü mit ü?


----------



## ZAM (6. November 2014)

Ne, Fröh mit Ö


----------



## Patiekrice (6. November 2014)

Ihr seid halt langweilig.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. November 2014)

Doppelpost ups


----------



## Wynn (6. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cv3h9vH1SsQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. November 2014)

hallo schrotti


----------



## Schrottinator (6. November 2014)

Hi Sozi. Was geht ab?


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

Star Wars Episode 7 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. November 2014)

Not funny


----------



## Schrottinator (7. November 2014)

Hallo mit O.


----------



## Wynn (7. November 2014)

Schrotti was macht das Bauerleben in Arche Age ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. November 2014)

Hallö mit ö.
Nachher D3 und dann ab zu 2 Freunden & bei dir liebster Schrottbot?


----------



## Schrottinator (7. November 2014)

Schrotti was macht das Bauerleben in Arche Age ?

 

Harvest Moon bockt mehr. Es macht einfach keine Laune, wenn man die ganze Zeit warten muss, bis man überhaupt was machen darf.

 


Hallö mit ö.
Nachher D3 und dann ab zu 2 Freunden & bei dir liebster Schrottbot?

Ich darf mich bis halb 6 noch in einer Vorlesung quälen. Mal schauen ob ich heute Abend auch mal wieder in D3 mich einlogg. Den alten Router wieder angeschlossen und seitdem tut's Inet wieder. Außerdem hab ich mit meiner Russin ja jetzt von den vier Schlüsseln jeweils einer. Da kann ich dann mal was (für mich) neues anschauen.

 

Ab wann ist der Charakter eigentlich für Torment 2 geeignet? Bei mir ist da irgendwie totaler Equipstillstand.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2014)

naja die t stufen lassen sich eigtl recht einfah erproben. wenn du auf t1 ohne probleme und im blindflug alles umhaust kannste locker t2 usw usw. das wird mit dem erhalt eines kompletten sets/bestimmter ausrüstung nochmal einfacher


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. November 2014)

Versteh die T Probleme irgendwie nicht, ich level auf t1-2 und steig mit 70 direkt auf t2 ein.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2014)

wenn man auf t levelt ist es natürlich viel einfacher, aber er hat wohl auf normal gelevelt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. November 2014)

Würde generell auf T leveln, die Bosse sind zwar ab und 
an zu hart. Aber für die kann man ja die Stufe senken.
Hab für meinen ersten DH auf Normal gespielt war nach Akt 4 um die Stufe 40, den 2ten hab ich auf Meister gelevelt und war um die 55.
Auf T1-2 war ich am Anfang von Akt 3 schon 70.

Da Diablo ja nur aus farmen besteht wüsste ich auch kein Grund dort langsam zu leveln. Die Gebiete sieht man idR ja noch oft genug.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. November 2014)

Ich musste die Schwierigkeitsstufen auch erst freischalten. Akt 5 hab ich dann auch auf T1 durchgespielt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. November 2014)

Achso dann ists klar. Finde das eh doof.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. November 2014)

Gleich geht's nach Hause.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. November 2014)

Bin auch grad heimgekommen, gibt nix schöneres.


----------



## Aun (7. November 2014)

Spoiler



anderweitig kommen? ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. November 2014)

Möp


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. November 2014)

se


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2014)

Möp

 

 


se

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cRcKEI3UH08

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Heute vor 5 Jahren kam übrigens die Letzte Folge von Scrubs mit der Original Besetzung


----------



## Schrottinator (8. November 2014)

Wynn immer mit seiner krankhaften Pornosucht. Wiederlich!


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2014)

Schrotti komm mal wieder in der Shoutbox ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (8. November 2014)

Mit meiner Mitbewohnerin ins Kino ^__^ Wollte eigentlich in eine 23:30 Vorstellung, aber dafür sind wir nachher sicher zu müde  Hatten beide Frühschicht, also wird es jetzt ein 21:30 Film


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2014)

viel spass was schaut ihr euch an ?


----------



## Patiekrice (8. November 2014)

"Hin und weg" heißt der Film glaube ich  Sie darf leider momentan keinen Alkohol trinken, sonst wären wir vorher noch in eine Bar/Kneipe gegangen.


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2014)

so schlimm ist der filme das man den nur betrunken ertragen kann ?


----------



## Patiekrice (8. November 2014)

Weiss ich noch nicht, aber nehme ich einfach mal an.


----------



## Wynn (8. November 2014)

Irgendwie muss ich da an die eine Simpsons Folge denke wo Lisa und Marge sich einen Film anschauen

 

2 Stunden Dokumentation wo man einem Kamel in der Wüste zuschaut mit Untertitel in Suaheli und Kommentar des Regisseurs


----------



## Aun (9. November 2014)

so viel kannst garnet saufen wynn ^^

nein spaß beiseite. als der film ist mMn echt witzig gemacht, gerade der umgang mit gewissen themen. sehr schön.


btw schaut euch john wick an! keanu reeves auf nem hitman/rambo trip. GENIAL!


----------



## Patiekrice (9. November 2014)

Oh mach ich dann mal. Und ja er war gar nicht so schlimm wie erwartet und hatte gute Szenen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2014)

btw schaut euch john wick an! keanu reeves auf nem hitman/rambo trip. GENIAL!

 

steht bei mir nach Interstellar an


----------



## Wynn (9. November 2014)

Shikari wo du Cornetto angespruchen hast

 

haste dir auch von im

 

Big Nothing

New Yorck für Anfänger

Burke & Hare

 

angeschaut ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2014)

Nope noch nicht.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. November 2014)




----------



## Wynn (9. November 2014)

Big Nothing - Kriminalkomödie

Burke & Hare - Britische Komödie

New Yorck für Anfänger - Liebeskomödie


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. November 2014)

Mhm New Yorck
Ne mal ernsthaft, sind die echt gut? Hab von keinem je was gehört..



Ich hab übrigens auch super Bock auf Interstellar..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. November 2014)

Mir ging es eigentlich nur um Edgar Wright. Seine Filme haben einfach etwas besonderes. Kleine Anspielungen für Video und Film-begeisterte und einfach nen einzigartigen Humor, wo ich mir dann wünsche, er würde mehr machen. 

 

An Ant-Man ist er ja auch beteiligt. Nur werde ich mir den mit Sicherheit nicht ansehen, weil Marvel und so.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. November 2014)

Geil die Baustelle nebenan hat unsere Wasserrohre kaputt gemacht yüah.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. November 2014)

seh es so: Um Punkt Mitternacht hat die Bahn heute Nacht bei uns angefangen an den Schienen gearbeitet. Inklusive Sägearbeiten, Rumgebrenne, Steinbettbetüttelung, Baufahrzeug, rumbrüllenden Bauarbeitern und genügend Arbeitslampen um von 'schland aus das Batsignal nach Gotham zu leuchten...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. November 2014)

du hattest die chance batman zu sehen...


----------



## Schrottinator (9. November 2014)

nein


----------



## Schrottinator (10. November 2014)

Lululu - Ich mag Äpfel. Was magst du? - Lululu


----------



## BloodyEyeX (10. November 2014)

Pizzaaaaaa...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. November 2014)

sex mit toten tieren


----------



## Aun (10. November 2014)

sex mit toten tieren

der arme schrotti... mein beileid


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. November 2014)

Jedem sein Fetisch ok?


----------



## Wynn (10. November 2014)

Jedem sein Fetisch ok?

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSDsu98SoTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. November 2014)

der arme schrotti... mein beileid  

 

Na jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2014)

Sex mit Tieren, Sex mit Cro mit 60 Jungs auf nem dreckigen Klo


----------



## Schrottinator (10. November 2014)

Und warum bewahrt Aun seinen Spinat in Wynns Ohren auf? Ohren sind kein geeigneter Ort für Spinat.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. November 2014)




----------



## Schrottinator (11. November 2014)

Manchmal ist das Studium einfach nur zum Kotzen...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. November 2014)

Manchmal ist das Studium einfach nur zum Kotzen...


----------



## Patiekrice (11. November 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152348516001364

 

GOTT LIEBE ICH PSYCHOSTICK!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. November 2014)

:laugh:


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2014)

Manchmal ist das Studium einfach nur zum Kotzen...

 

Bin immer noch am Zweifeln, ob ich nach der Ausbildung wirklich noch ein Studium dran hänge. Muss mich so langsam entscheiden.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. November 2014)

Wieso solltest du nach deiner Ausbildung nochmal studieren wollen?


----------



## Schrottinator (11. November 2014)

Bin immer noch am Zweifeln, ob ich nach der Ausbildung wirklich noch ein Studium dran hänge. Muss mich so langsam entscheiden.

 

Ich war mal ne Zeit lang als freiwilliger "Studienberater" tätig. Sollen wir uns mal drüber unterhalten?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. November 2014)

Kannt nicht beurteilen, ob das für dich Sinn macht, aber gibt nichts besseres als Studieren


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. November 2014)

Wieso solltest du nach deiner Ausbildung nochmal studieren wollen?

 

$$$ 

 

Ich werde aber wohl erstmal arbeiten und dann schauen. Auch wenn das Gehalt von Erziehern im unteren Durchschnitt angesiedelt ist, will ich es probieren. Öffentliche Träger zahlen da mehr als Vereine oder Verbände. Einstiegsgehalt liegt da bei 1200 bis 2000 Brutto.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. November 2014)

Ekelhaft.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. November 2014)

Schrotti manchmal habe ich den Eindruck du bist seit 20 Jahren Langzeitstudent.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. November 2014)

Vor 20 Jahren ging ich noch in den Kindergarten.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. November 2014)

Guten Morgen :>

 

Erste Kundin heute war irgendwie so eine altbackene Omi mit Bernsteinohrringen und Schmuckkettchen und so. Hat nach was für ihren Sohn geschaut. Kamen dann ins Gespräch und sie spielt selbst Diablo 3 als Demonhunter und hat früher Lemmings und so gezockt  Riiichtig cool!

 

Heute Abend lecker essen gehen und morgen dann Spätschicht. JUUUTE LAUNE!  Irgendwas schlimmes muss heute also noch passieren, sonst ist was falsch.


----------



## Manowar (12. November 2014)

Irgendwas schlimmes muss heute also noch passieren, sonst ist was falsch.

 

Ich könnte dich anbaggern.


----------



## ZAM (12. November 2014)

Irgendwas schlimmes muss heute also noch passieren, sonst ist was falsch.
 

 

Das dachte ich mir auch, als ich heute morgen einem Schornsteinfeger begegnet bin


----------



## Schrottinator (12. November 2014)

Das dachte ich mir auch, als ich heute morgen einem Schornsteinfeger begegnet bin  

 

Ich könnte wieder in der Shoutbox auftauchen.


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2014)

Vor 20 Jahren ging ich noch in den Kindergarten.

 

vor 20 jahren war ich in der 7ten klasse


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2014)

Kaufen sich Leute wirklich in Instanzenraids in WoW ein ? 10k für nen Garrosh kill ist doch lächerlich. Wo ist denn da der Sinn ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. November 2014)

Ich dachte immer du bist in Wynn's Alter. Nicht ganz so dinoalt aber alt.

@Shika zum protzen. Warum auch immer.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. November 2014)

Ich dachte immer du bist in Wynn's Alter. Nicht ganz so dinoalt aber alt.

Dann bräuchte ich ja nen Rollator und müsste mich von Backpflaumen ernähren.


----------



## Aun (12. November 2014)

aber nah dran ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. November 2014)

Waren gestern im Seniorenheim mit den Plagen, ich dachte ich hätte Wynn gesehen. Der war genauso knarzig.


----------



## myadictivo (12. November 2014)

scheisse..jetzt wo ich das les.. ich hatte frühdienst und wollte gestern nochma hin um punsch und brezel abzugreifen.. glatt vergessen


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2014)

Waren gestern im Seniorenheim mit den Plagen, ich dachte ich hätte Wynn gesehen. Der war genauso knarzig.

 

Ich hoffe du hast dem Kindermädchen das dich Plage hinbrachte nicht zuviel Ärger gemacht


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. November 2014)

Nein war lieb


----------



## Schrottinator (12. November 2014)

Nein war lieb

Ich würde es als positive Bestätigung wahrnehmen, wenn du mir wohl gesinnt wärest.


----------



## Aun (12. November 2014)

niemand ist schortti wohl gesinnt. eher neutral


----------



## Schrottinator (12. November 2014)

Ich weiß, warum ich von der Shoutbox fern bleibe.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2014)

Wir haben nicht vor eine Mauer zu errichten !!!


----------



## Schrottinator (12. November 2014)

Dann bin ich beruhigt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. November 2014)

Ich mag Schrotti hier noch am liebsten ;D


----------



## Schrottinator (12. November 2014)

Ich mag Schrotti hier noch am liebsten ;D

Auch wenn ich nicht sicher bin ob es gut ist, dass hier Leute bevorzugt werden (zumal es deutlich bessere Optionen als mich gibt), muss ich dennoch dem Bedürfnis nachgeben zu verkünden, dass ich dies als ein positives Ereignis wahrnehme.

 

Btw.: Zur Zeit hab ich die "Scheiß"-Idee mein erlangtes Wissen mit der Welt zu teilen. Irgendwie fehlt mir das Tutor sein.

(mal schauen, wie mich Aun diesmal in den Dreck ziehen wird _*legt sich schonmal Schlinge um den Hals*_)


----------



## Aun (12. November 2014)

wieso sollte ich dich da in den dreck ziehen?

ich hab achtung vor leuten, die von iwas plan haben, von dem ich keinen habe. auch wenn mir deren erklärung warscheinlich wie bömische dörfer vorkommen dürften ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. November 2014)




----------



## Schrottinator (12. November 2014)

Nicht traurig sein.  

 

Und immer dran denken: In Cave Story kämpft man mehrmals gegen den gleichen Koffer.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. November 2014)

alux lässt sich ja leider nicht mehr blicken, shika ist gestresst, vor legendary hab ich angst, aun ist gemein und wynn dement der vergisst meine Zuneigung immer. Da bleibst nur du als Auffangbecken meiner Emotionen.


----------



## Aun (12. November 2014)

weissu bescheid


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. November 2014)

SIEHSTE


----------



## Legendary (12. November 2014)

Was denn? Ich muss mir hier auch nicht alles bieten lassen und dann schepperts halt mal.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2014)

wynn dement der vergisst meine Zuneigung 

 

Auch die Suchfunktion findet keine 

 

@shikari

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d-diB65scQU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. November 2014)

alux lässt sich ja leider nicht mehr blicken, shika ist gestresst, vor legendary hab ich angst, aun ist gemein und wynn dement der vergisst meine Zuneigung immer. Da bleibst nur du als Auffangbecken meiner Emotionen.

Ich bin also nur so ein "besser als nichts, kann aber ruhig weggeworfen werden, sobald eine Alternative verfügbar ist"-Produkt.


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2014)

Ich hab auch einen Freund, den ich nur anrufe, wenn ich aufm Klo hocke.

Das ist nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2014)

Ich bin also nur so ein "besser als nichts, kann aber ruhig weggeworfen werden, sobald eine Alternative verfügbar ist"-Produkt.  

 

Nein du bist Schrotti und wirst in der Shoutbox vermisst mit deinen Kommentaren 

 

@Manowar

 

Damit er dir Klopapier bringt ?


----------



## Patiekrice (13. November 2014)

Wat isn los mit euch eh


----------



## Manowar (13. November 2014)

Ich höre gerade auf zu rauchen, also reiz mich nicht!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. November 2014)

Dreh mir nur jedes Wort im Mund rum :/


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2014)

"DA ARBEITEST BIS 17 UHR, KOMMST NACH HAUSE UM AUCH NUR EIN BISSCHEN ZU ZOCKEN UND WAS KRIEGSTE ? 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

VOLL IN DIE EIER. WOFÜR ZAHLE ICH 13 EURO" - 80% of all WoW players right now (mich kotzt es aber trotzdem bissl an, naja  )


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. November 2014)

jo das denk ich mir grad auch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2014)

Witzig, aus 51 Minuten wurden eben 300 Minuten. Jetzt sinds 86. 

 

Dann halt morgen


----------



## Aun (13. November 2014)

das ist ja nichtmal das schlimmste.
mobs siehst erst auf meter entfernung, 10 min spawnrate, und dann zb 2 quests hintereinander, die die gleichen mobs beinhalten


----------



## Patiekrice (13. November 2014)

Tut mir Leid, dass ich das so sagen muss... Aber lol? Habt ihr aus den letzten Addons nichts - aber wirklich nichts - gelernt?!


----------



## Aun (13. November 2014)

wofür zahl ich denn 13 euro im monat?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. November 2014)

Tut mir Leid, dass ich das so sagen muss... Aber lol? Habt ihr aus den letzten Addons nichts - aber wirklich nichts - gelernt?!      

 

WOFÜR ZAHL ICH 13 &#8364; )!))=10900109983902

 

Mal ehrlich, wenn Blizzard es schaffen würde, einen reibungslosen Start hinzukriegen, dann würden sie es tun. Aber 7 Millionen Spieler sind ne Menge. Ich bin da ganz locker.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. November 2014)

same Story, different year.


----------



## H2OTest (13. November 2014)

fast lvl 97 und komme nach dem DC von Frostwolf nicht mehr richtig drauf


----------



## Schrottinator (13. November 2014)

möp


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

cant be unseen ^^

 

edit: erkenne den fehler http://www.golem.de/news/world-of-warcraft-der-fast-zu-ruhige-start-von-warlords-of-draenor-1411-110522.html


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. November 2014)

Hab auch auf Thrall gespielt.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. November 2014)

Ich war damals auf Antonidas.


----------



## Legendary (13. November 2014)

Gott sei Dank spiel ich den Scheiß nimmer.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. November 2014)

Ansich finde ich Weihnachten ja doof, aber Geschenke planen und einkaufen macht mir schon Spaß


----------



## Schrottinator (14. November 2014)

Gott sei Dank spiel ich den Scheiß nimmer.

Amen!


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2014)

Gott sei Dank spiel ich den Scheiß nimmer.

 

Jedem sein Hobby  für den einem sind es Autos für den anderen Wow


----------



## Legendary (14. November 2014)

Ich hab lang genug WoW gespielt und war selbst mal so krank drauf...wenn ich zurückblicke war das ne traurige Zeit. Terz gemacht als Server nicht gingen, rumgebrüllt bei Discos im Raid...naja hinterher ist man immer schlauer.


----------



## Thoor (14. November 2014)

Mit WoW ist es wie mit beinahe allem im Leben, egal ob Games, Autos, Musik, Alkohol, Essen, Sport oder was auch immer... alles immer in einem gesunden Rahmen ohne den Rest aus den Augen zu verlieren...

 

Genug Weisheit für heute versprüht, Zeit für nen Niveau Dump.... Wo istn RTL wenn mans braucht


----------



## Schrottinator (14. November 2014)

Wo istn RTL wenn mans braucht 

Plottwist: Niemand braucht RTL


----------



## Wynn (14. November 2014)

Ich hab lang genug WoW gespielt und war selbst mal so krank drauf...wenn ich zurückblicke war das ne traurige Zeit. Terz gemacht als Server nicht gingen, rumgebrüllt bei Discos im Raid...naja hinterher ist man immer schlauer. 

 

Habe weder Mittwochnacht rumgebrüllt noch gestern abend ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2014)

Habe weder Mittwochnacht rumgebrüllt noch gestern abend ^^

 

Wrynn ist in echt der Oberhexxorrofl im B-Net Forum,der Blizzard auf Schadensersatz verklagen will, weil er sich nicht einloggen konnte 

 

Fun fact 1 : Es gab wirklich nen Thread mit dieser Aussage

Fun fact 2: Mein DK heißt Hexxor

 

E: Laufen die Server wieder ? Bin leider noch nicht zu hause...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. November 2014)

Meine Priest hieß Dissozial und mein Schamane Hipsterhass


----------



## Schrottinator (14. November 2014)

Ich bin dafür, dass all die coolen Kids hier jetzt voll das krasse Zeug von sich geben. Wynn darf auch mitmachen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2014)

Mir ist aber warm.

 

Edit: In der Warteschlange von Thrall EU drängeln sich andauernd Leute an mir vorbei -.- Erst Platz 180, dann 165, jetzt 179. WTF


----------



## Patiekrice (15. November 2014)

Hmmm, heute ist so ein Abend an dem ich dann doch mal wieder WoW anwerfen würde. ICH WEISS ABER dass ich mich echt nur ärgern würde. Müsste halt dumm vor mich hin leveln ... kein Bock drauf. Würde am liebsten direkt wieder raiden, aber dann würde ich mich wieder über meine Mitspieler aufregen und dann wieder keinen Spaß am Spiel haben. Also lasse ich meinen Battlenet-Account schön in Ruhe. Habe gerade mal Hearthstone wieder angeworfen und gesehen dass ~40 meiner Bnet-Freunde in WoW on sind  Ich glaube seit es das BNet gibt waren noch nie so viele meiner Freunde gleichzeitig in WoW aktiv.

 

Habe dann gerade GAAAAANZ kurz mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir Sims 4 oder Sims Mittelalter zu kaufen... GANZ KURZ NUR! Ich warte aber noch bis Sims 4 reduziert wird. Jetzt ist es mir eigentlich noch zu teuer. Macht zwar schon Bock, aber eeeh. Auch nur für 1-2 Tage und dann erst wieder in 2-3 Wochen.

 

Also habe ich jetzt 2 Stunden überlegt, was ich heute Abend zocke.. jetzt ist mir eingefallen, dass ich ja morgen zu einem Pen & Paper Event fahre und deswegen früh raus muss und jetzt ins Bettchen hüpfe, noch Harry Potter lese und dann einschlafe. Hätte auch den Abend in meiner Stammkneipe verbringen können ... aber eh, kein Bock morgen verpennt zu sein


----------



## Aun (16. November 2014)

das du schlechte erfahrungen mit dem lfr hast liegt vllt auch sehr an deiner RIESENGROßEN, RUNTERMACHENDEN, ERNIEDRIGENDEN, AROOGANTEN,  BELEIDIGENDENDEN FRESSE. ansonsten ist alles toll ^^ kannst ruhig wieder kommen


----------



## Patiekrice (16. November 2014)

So süße Worte am Morgen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. November 2014)

Todeskater, und bei euch so ?


----------



## Aun (16. November 2014)

nüchtern. muss man auch al hinbekommen ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (16. November 2014)

Komme gerade vom Pen & Paper zurück. War echt ganz cool.. nach meiner ersten 5h Spielrunde hat mich eine Mitspielerin gefragt, ob ich in ihr DSA-Team will, da sie - ACHTUNG - jemanden "wie mich" brauchen  Hab halt 'n Schurken gespielt, da ich das bei RP bisher immer am besten konnte und mir am meisten Spaß gemacht hat und die suchen halt 'n neuen Schurken. HIHIIHIHIH!


----------



## Patiekrice (17. November 2014)

Ganz schön stil hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..

 

 

in 1h kommt ca die Tierärztin vorbei und impft meine beiden Babys :C Ich hoffe das geht schnell und denen geht es danach nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ogil (17. November 2014)

Die Tieraerztin macht Hausbesuche zum Impfen? Und was gibt es denn fuer ne Impfung?


----------



## Wynn (17. November 2014)

gute besserung den babys 

 

und bei p&p muss ich daran denken ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sKO1w21kk5A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. November 2014)

Üblichen Impfung, die jedes Jahr aufgefrischt werden müssen. Sie ist eine mobile Tierärztin ohne eigene Praxis


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. November 2014)

Heute mal aus langer Weile gezeichnet. Autsch so nach 6 Monaten ohne. Grausig.


----------



## Wynn (18. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2014)

Was für unsere Horde Spieler 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1O22RtQ2_gI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (19. November 2014)

Oh Gott, ich hab gerade geträumt, dass ich bei meinen Eltern in der Küche bin und es dunkel ist. Und dann war da was, was immer verschwunden und wieder aufgetaucht ist, das hab ich in die Hand genommen, dann wurde es draußen hell, während es für meine Eltern immer noch dunkel war, und plötzlich kommt da so ein Vieh aus Dead Space 3 in die Küche... Und jetzt bin ich wach xD


----------



## ZAM (19. November 2014)




----------



## Patiekrice (19. November 2014)




----------



## ZAM (19. November 2014)

Ich sehe es nicht. O_O


----------



## Ogil (19. November 2014)

Sooo muede! Katerchen hat heute Morgen seit 5 Uhr oder so Rabatz gemacht und mich wach gehalten. -.-


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. November 2014)

zam setz mal ne brille auf


----------



## Wynn (19. November 2014)

Was gibt es eingentlich zu sehen was zam nicht sieht ?


----------



## Patiekrice (19. November 2014)

Sooo muede! Katerchen hat heute Morgen seit 5 Uhr oder so Rabatz gemacht und mich wach gehalten. -.-

 

Jau, müsste jetzt langsam in die Pubertät kommen oder?


----------



## Ogil (19. November 2014)

In etwas weniger als einem Monat wird er 1 Jahr alt. Er ist ja eigentlich auch ganz lieb - aber sobald er merkt, dass jemand wach ist (was ich oefters mal werde) mag er halt Aufmerksamkeit haben. Und das heisst ja erstmal vor allem schmusen - was auch echt voll putzig ist, nur nicht unbedingt um 5 Uhr


----------



## Patiekrice (19. November 2014)

Hmm, ja das kenne ich von meinen  Solange er "nur" ins Bett kommt und kuscheln will ist okay. Aber sobald er ausserhalb des Bettes Terror macht, um deine Aufmerksamkeit zu erlangen, darfst du AUF GAR KEINEN FALL darauf eingehen. Denn dann ist er gerade dabei DICH zu erziehen


----------



## Manowar (19. November 2014)

. Denn dann ist er gerade dabei DICH zu erziehen 

 

Genau das habe ich auch gerade gesehen


----------



## Ogil (19. November 2014)

Kein Katzenbesitzer macht sich da Illusionen, dass es anders sein koennte


----------



## Patiekrice (19. November 2014)

Naja, klingt jetzt vielleicht unspaßig und streng. Aber du darfst das nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen.

Der Kater meiner Tante weckt meine Tante jede Nacht um 3 Uhr, sie muss ihm dann Futter geben und solange neben ihm stehen bleiben, bis er aufgefressen hat. Sonst macht er Terror. Wenn man zu oft nachgibt, gewöhnt sich der Stubentiger daran. Habe jetzt einige Wochen lang einen nächtlichen Kampf mit Moritz gehabt. Er hat immer gegen 3/4 Uhr angefangen meine Regale leer zu räumen, bis ich aufgestanden bin und das Chaos beseitigt und ihn beachtet habe. Habs jetzt einige Wochen ignoriert und jetzt macht er es nicht mehr und weiss, dass meine Schlafenzeit, für ihn tabu ist.


----------



## Greendesert (21. November 2014)

Moin


----------



## Patiekrice (21. November 2014)

Ich werde krank


----------



## Greendesert (21. November 2014)

Das hab ich zum Glück hinter mir, aber ich drück dir mal die Daumen das es nicht so kommt


----------



## Patiekrice (21. November 2014)

Nase ist schon zu, mir ist die ganze Zeit kalt, heute morgen hatte ich Hals- und Ohrenschmerzen und ich bin super schlapp. Ich denke ich komme nicht mehr drum herum.


----------



## Greendesert (21. November 2014)

Na dann mal gute Besserung


----------



## Ogil (21. November 2014)

Ja ebenso. Ich bin auch grad auf dem Weg der Besserung bzw. hab die Erkaeltung wohl fast wieder ueberstanden. Letzten Sonntag/Montag war am Schlimmsten...


----------



## Greendesert (21. November 2014)

Ja war auch erst eine Woche außer Gefecht gesetzt :/ Da fällt einem Zuhause irgendwann echt die Decke auf den Kopf


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2014)

bin auch so gut wie erholt hatte seit letzten freitag ne fiese magen darm grippe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

Das war bestimmt scheisse


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2014)

hallo


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

hey


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2014)

Na, alles gut?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

Ja und selbst?


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2014)

Ich hock gerade inner Vorlesung und ich glaube, dass der Dozent selbst kurz vorm Einnicken ist. Danke der Nachfrage.

 

Heute Abend wird dann die Flucht von der Toteninsel ausprobiert. Mal schauen ob ich zum ersten Mal von einem Preorder enttäuscht sein werde. 

 

Edit: Gibt es eigentlich Forensoftware mit Ajax-Posting, so dass man nicht immer die Seite neu laden muss? Fänd ich atm irgendwie praktisch.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

Was studierst du denn? Sag jetzt nicht Bitches..


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2014)

Sag jetzt nicht Bitches..

Ich bevorzuge Ladies oder wahlweise Weibchen.

 

Masterstudium Informatik seit Oktober.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

Das ist wahrlich zum einschlafen.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2014)

Kommt auf die Vorlesung an.

 

Ansonsten würde ich es begrüßen, wenn du nicht meinen Studiengang diskreditieren würdest.

Ich motz ja auch nicht über Pädagogen und Leute, die im sozialen Bereich tätig sind.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

Dürftest du aber, die sind noch schlimmer.


----------



## Aun (21. November 2014)

sozi unser waldorflehrer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2014)

Pädagogen sind die schlimmsten Menschen auf der Erde.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2014)

Na was macht ihr gerade für abgefahrenes Zeug?


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2014)

Rund 95 Prozent des weltweit produzierten Tofus bestehen gar nicht aus Soja.

 

http://www.taz.de/Die-Wahrheit/!149867/


----------



## Patiekrice (21. November 2014)

Ins Bettchen kuscheln mit Wärmekissen, Mädchenzeitschriften und Tee  Doofes Krank-sein.. :c Nachher noch ein Erkältungsbad und Gemüsesuppe


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. November 2014)

Gute Besserung(:


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

Auf'n Freund warten der nicht weiß, dass ich ihm eine verpassen werde wenn er kommt. 10 Minuten zu spät kommen okay ABER über eine Stunde. Einfach nein.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2014)

Auf'n Freund warten der nicht weiß, dass ich ihm eine verpassen werde wenn er kommt. 10 Minuten zu spät kommen okay ABER über eine Stunde. Einfach nein.

Es ist nicht leicht zu dir zu finden, wenn du die Adresse nicht rausrückst. Ich geh bisher davon aus, dass wir entweder im selben Bundesland wohnen oder in benachbarten. Da brauch ich schon etwas Zeit, wenn ich alle Wphnungen abklappern und fragen muss:"Bist du der Sozi?".


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

Dich würde ich doch auch niemals schlagen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2014)

Ich hab grad so bock auf das neue Super Smash Bros ._.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. November 2014)

Ich würde dein Coop sein


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

Lass es habs für den 3Ds...

NO LIKE MUCH


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2014)

Ich würde dein Coop sein 

 

  mit der WiiU hätte ich wahrscheinlich sogar mehr Spaß als mit der PS4. 

 

Smash hab ich seit N64 nicht mehr gespielt.


----------



## Wynn (21. November 2014)

auf n64 war es cool


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2014)

Wehe, wenn Nintendo kein Wii U Bundle mit Smash in die Regale stellen lässt!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2014)

WiiU ist so blödi, hasse meine d:


----------



## Schrottinator (21. November 2014)




----------



## Wynn (21. November 2014)

jetzt haste schrottis gefühle verletzt - entschuldige dich


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (21. November 2014)

( Interstellar ist fantastisch, super mystisch und komisch alles


----------



## Patiekrice (22. November 2014)

Immer noch am kränkeln und jetzt viel zu früh für die Arbeit dran :c




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. November 2014)

Ich hocke Samstags in der FH um mir was über MDSD anzuhören.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. November 2014)

Über MDMA wäre interessanter


----------



## Schrottinator (22. November 2014)

okay


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. November 2014)

Mir ist langweilig.


----------



## Ogil (22. November 2014)

Geh halt raus und spiel mit den anderen Kindern.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. November 2014)

Ich muss noch 2h auf der Arbeit die Stellung halten, dann darf ich mich wieder Suppe und Bett widmen. Eigentlich wäre ich heute Abend auf einem Festival, da ich mal wieder Gästelistenplätze erhalten habe.. aber mit Krankheit irgendwie nicht so fett :c


----------



## Schrottinator (22. November 2014)

Noch 2,5h,

noch 2,5h,

noch 2,5h,

noch 2,5h,...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. November 2014)

Geh halt raus und spiel mit den anderen Kindern.

Ich bevorzuge meine vornehme Blässe.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. November 2014)

Beim dem Wetter würde ich mir keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2014)

Was ist, wenn er ein Vampir wäre...

 

DAM DAM DAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Patiekrice (22. November 2014)

Dann glitzert er doch nur


----------



## Schrottinator (22. November 2014)

Ich finde es nicht gut, dass du Sozi für ne Tucke hälst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. November 2014)

Die ist immer so fies. :<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2014)

Ich finde es nicht gut, dass du glaubst, dass ich Sozi für ne Tucke halte.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. November 2014)

1h 15min


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. November 2014)

Ich finde es nicht gut, dass du glaubst, dass ich Sozi für ne Tucke halte.  

Ich bin mir sicher du meintest ich wäre, insofern ich ein Vampir wäre, ein Vampire Diaries Vampir.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2014)

Die haben nicht geglitzert und die Serie ist ab mitte staffel 2 Verrat, gegenverat, mord, folter, sex, opferungen, böse geister, vampire, werwölfe, vampirwölfe, durchgeknallte hexen, körperwechsler usw ^^

 

Ich denke eher Sozi wär Edward Cullen


----------



## Schrottinator (22. November 2014)

Wynn hält Sozi also auch für ne Tucke.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2014)

das wort hast du gesagt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (22. November 2014)

Wenn der Typ da vor der Tafel nicht die ganze Zeit schauen würde, dann könnte ich dir das jetzt erklären.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2014)

Ich musste mir damals Twillight 1&2 im Kino anschauen.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. November 2014)

... and Britney Bitch. .!


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2014)

Ich musste mir damals Twillight 1&2 im Kino anschauen.

 

Vielleicht hättet ihr hier reingehen sollen ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QOpyyrtzgBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2014)

Vielleicht hättet ihr hier reingehen sollen ^^

 

 

 

Oh ja.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. November 2014)

Vielleicht hättet ihr hier reingehen sollen ^^

 

Ich habe mir gestern mal einen schwulen Porno angeschaut, um den Reiz und das Verlangen von Lesbenpornos zu verstehen.

Leider werden Filmchen mit zwei männlichen Darstellern nicht so gut produziert, wie die meisten mit Frauen und somit fand ich Pavel und Oleg nicht gerade "geil" anzusehen. Außerdem waren sie glaube ich gerade 18.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2014)

Das war nur um Shikari aufzuheitern ^^

 

Brokeback Mountain wurde doch von hollywood produziert ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2014)

So reizvoll sind Lesbenpornos nun auch nicht. Besser als Twillight aber allemal 

 

Bei Männern ist das eh alles nur Fantasie, nicht mehr nicht weniger.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. November 2014)

Danke, jetzt kann ich meine Studie darüber beenden.


----------



## Legendary (22. November 2014)

Ich habe mir gestern mal einen schwulen Porno angeschaut, um den Reiz und das Verlangen von Lesbenpornos zu verstehen.

Leider werden Filmchen mit zwei männlichen Darstellern nicht so gut produziert, wie die meisten mit Frauen und somit fand ich Pavel und Oleg nicht gerade "geil" anzusehen. Außerdem waren sie glaube ich gerade 18.

 

Wah...mich hebts gleich.


----------



## Wynn (22. November 2014)

Jetzt brauch Legendary nen Psychater ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n32YYJW9y64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2014)

Natalie Dormer spielt in Mockingjay... NATALIE DORMER...SPIELT IN.... MOCKINGJAY.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. November 2014)

Obama ist Präsident und Hitler tot.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. November 2014)

Ich les mir gerade die "Master Thesis" von Anita Sarkeesian durch. Ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. November 2014)

Du musst dir doch nur ihren Twitter Feed durchlesen, da weißte dann alles.

 

Ich kann das Verhalten mancher "Feministen" nicht nachvollziehen. Und die Diskussion um GG erst recht nicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. November 2014)

Sagen wir es mal so: Ihre Thesis besteht daraus, dass sie Fern gesehen hat. Wortwörtlich und kein Scherz. Sie hat in ihrer Abschlussarbeit nichts anderes getan als in die Glotze geschaut. FÜR EINEN MASTERABSCHLUSS!


----------



## Patiekrice (22. November 2014)

*Fremder:* ?
*Sie:* Hey
*Fremder:* hey
*Fremder:* was geht 
*Sie:* Abhängen
*Sie:* bei dir?
*Fremder:* also bei mir steht alles. und kiffen was sonst 
*Sie:* so so
*Stranger:* mhm
*Stranger:* wieso hängst du ab is doch lw
*You:* du machst doch das selbe 
*Stranger:* komm mal lieber her und lutsch mir einen <3 dann darfst auch mal ziehen
*Stranger:* =)
*You:* lawl
*Stranger:* bis gleich =)
Stranger has disconnected.

 

...

Omegle ist super.

Kann BITTE jemand was gegen meine Langeweile tun


----------



## Schrottinator (23. November 2014)

blub


----------



## Aun (23. November 2014)

ich seh schon. schrotti war der omegler. er war auf der suche nach fleisch, hat aber nur nen knackigen salat bekommen 



hmmm jetzt nen ceasar´s salad


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. November 2014)

hab bei omegle mal pikachu in die kamera gehalten...
Stranger: Can i cum for you pikachu?
You: ...


----------



## Aun (24. November 2014)

red dich net raus du eimer! du warst es persönlich! wir wissen es alle!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. November 2014)

Ich bin tendeziell eher nekrophil als pokephil


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2014)

du stehst also auf glitzer vampire ^^


----------



## Greendesert (24. November 2014)

Moin


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. November 2014)

Nein Wynn ich habe kein sexuelles Interesse an dir, merk dir das mal!


----------



## Patiekrice (24. November 2014)

Mit Cam ist mir eine Stufe zu hart.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. November 2014)

...?


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2014)

Nein Wynn ich habe kein sexuelles Interesse an dir, merk dir das mal!

 

Da ich nur auf Frauen stehe keine Sorge 

 

Aber interessant wie schnell du versucht abzulenken


----------



## Aun (24. November 2014)

er hat wohl grade hirnkirmes ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. November 2014)

Ich meinte damit das du auf Glitzervampire stehst. :')


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2014)

Also gegen die Weiblichen Vampire nichts einzuwenden 

 

Die Männlichen Vampire überlass dir


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. November 2014)

Nääää danke hab schon ein drachen daheim


----------



## Wynn (24. November 2014)

Das ist aber ein netter Kosename für die Freundin ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (24. November 2014)

Da ich nur auf Frauen stehe keine Sorge 

Also bisher ist das noch unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2014)

Also bisher ist das noch unglaubwürdig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2014)

Ferguson (dpo) - Erneut ist es im US-amerikanischen Ferguson zu tragischer Polizeigewalt gekommen. Dabei erschossen Einsatzkräfte der Polizei in Notwehr sämtliche in den Straßen der Stadt anwesenden Demonstranten. Die meisten der Getöteten hatten zuvor gegen die Entscheidung einer Jury protestiert, den Polizisten Darren Wilson nach dem Tod des schwarzen Teenagers Michael Brown nicht anzuklagen. 
 


 

Endlich sorgt die Polizei mal für Ordnung


----------



## Aun (25. November 2014)

&#4314;(&#3232;&#30410;&#3232;&#4314




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2014)

Postilon keine echte news


----------



## Schrottinator (25. November 2014)

Endlich sorgt die Polizei mal für Ordnung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2014)

satire 

 

http://www.der-postillon.com/2014/11/ferguson-polizei-erschiet-alle.html


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2014)

DAS BÖSE N WORT


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2014)

NASENNEBENHÖHLENENTZÜNDUNG


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2014)

aua gute besserung


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2014)

Das ist wirklich schlimm.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2014)

Danke, hatte ich zum Glück noch nie..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2014)

Sei froh, hatte es die letzten Monate mehrfach. Du bekommst keine Luft und dir platzt der Kopf.


----------



## Aun (25. November 2014)

DAS BÖSE N WORT

 

 


NASENNEBENHÖHLENENTZÜNDUNG 

 

        

 

 


aua gute besserung

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

oh herr..... lass sheldon sarkasmus verstehen


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2014)

sozis post garnicht gesehen ^^

 

mein sozi mit das böse wort 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M-57y72vq6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

und geht es shikari also gut ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2014)

Letzte Woche lag ich mit ner Grippe und Fieber flach. Mittlerweile schon fast auskuriert, aber joa sonst alles frisch im Schritt. Nächste Woche hab ich Purzeltag


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2014)

Letzte Woche lag ich mit ner Grippe und Fieber flach. Mittlerweile schon fast auskuriert, aber joa sonst alles frisch im Schritt. Nächste Woche hab ich Purzeltag 

 

Vogegrippe geht halt rum bei heißen Chicks


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2014)

HEHEHEHE

 

Vögelgrippe wenn schon m'lady


----------



## Olliruh (25. November 2014)

kriegt man die wenn man lange aufem trockenen sitzt?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2014)

Nein, wenn man auf ner ... ok nun ist gut.


----------



## Aun (25. November 2014)

ne da bekommste nur den grind am piephahn


----------



## Schrottinator (25. November 2014)




----------



## orkman (26. November 2014)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2012/01/umfrage-98-prozent-aller-hacker-tragen.html


----------



## Greendesert (26. November 2014)

Moin


----------



## Patiekrice (26. November 2014)

Vogegrippe geht halt rum bei heißen Chicks


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2014)

ne da bekommste nur den grind am piephahn

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (26. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (26. November 2014)

Das Bild entspricht so ziemlich 100% wie ich mir Aun vorstelle


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2014)

Das Bild entspricht so ziemlich 100% wie ich mir Aun vorstelle 

 

^dis


----------



## Aun (26. November 2014)

Das Bild entspricht so ziemlich 100% wie ich mir Aun vorstelle 

 

 


 

^dis




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn ihr wüsstet


----------



## Schrottinator (26. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. November 2014)

Das ganze Software Zeugs mitgezählt?


----------



## Aun (27. November 2014)

Das ganze Software Zeugs mitgezählt?

jo schrotti hat sicher 2000 mal benchmark in der softwareliste


----------



## Ogil (27. November 2014)

Das sind die DLCs - oder 2000 der Titel die "On Sale" sind hat Schrotti schon


----------



## Aun (27. November 2014)

manchmal stell ich mir vor, dass wenn schrotti langeweile hat, er nen 42.zip in den hochschulverteiler packt


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Trinke gerade einen Red Bull

 

mhhm


----------



## Greendesert (27. November 2014)

Na dann Prost, ich bleib beim Kaffee


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. November 2014)

Ist ja auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## Greendesert (27. November 2014)




----------



## Wynn (27. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qx_qdOWy784

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. November 2014)

Farcry 4 oder Dragon Age Inquisition?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2014)

Sind beides gute Spiele. Ich persönlich würde erst Far Cry zocken und danach (wenn du das Geld hast) Dragon Age Inquisition. In letzteres kannst du 100-200 Stunden investieren.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Chille gerade mit meiner Holzente


----------



## Patiekrice (27. November 2014)

Die Italiener von der Pizzeria ein paar Meter weiter haben mir gerade im Vorbeigehen "ciao bella" zu gerufen


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2014)

Die machen doch alles um ne Pizza zu verkaufen.


----------



## Ogil (27. November 2014)

#Aufschrei


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. November 2014)

Die Italiener sagen zumindest die Wahrheit(:


----------



## Patiekrice (27. November 2014)

Pizza ist ja auch grandios. Leider bin ich eher Fan der amerikanischen Pizzen und nicht der superdünnen Steinofen Italiendinger :c

Und in der Straßenbahn gerade haben mich zwei Araber auch irgendwie "angemacht". Irgendwie mich angestarrt .. dann habe ich zurück gestarrt. Dann hat der eine 'n Daumen gehoben und gesagt "gut." auf meinen fragenden Blick kam dann "gut aussehen. Deutschland Frauen meistens gut. Du sehr gut."  Danke für den Egopush heute. Ich sitze jetzt trotzdem mit meinen zwei Katzen alleine in meiner WG -forveralonelolololol-

Nagut - auch selbst schuld 'n bisschen. Könnte noch in eine andere WG und dort in Gesellschaft rumhängen ... aaaaaber ich wollte nicht, da ich morgen um 7:30 aufstehen muss/will bla bla


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (27. November 2014)

Leider bin ich eher Fan der amerikanischen Pizzen und nicht der superdünnen Steinofen Italiendinger :c

 

Du bist ja verrückt:O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. November 2014)

Das schreckt mich momentan noch vorm WG leben zurück...

 

... Menschen. Muss mir aber auch bald Gedanken machen.


----------



## Ogil (27. November 2014)

Ja - ich wuerde auch die Katzen bevorzugen.

 

Aber ernsthaft - WG-Leben waer nix fuer mich und war es auch nie.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. November 2014)

Habe ja vorher alleine gewohnt.. WG kann ganz nett sein. Ist ja jetzt meine zweite WG und ich mecker ja auch viel über das Zusammenleben hier. Aber ich denke dass das einfach an der Person liegt.


----------



## Aun (27. November 2014)

du hast nen riesen schatten, und du weißt wie ich das meine!


----------



## Patiekrice (27. November 2014)

1,58 können sich im Schatten ganz schön lang ziehen, yo.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. November 2014)

```
The Brotherman Bill is the brother living at the top of the hill
Dadadadadadada
The Brotherman Bill is the brother with the Brotherman Bill skills
Dadadadadadada
The Brotherman Bill&#8217;s got a bottle of Brotherman Bill chill pills
Dadadadadadada
The Brotherman Bill put the Terrible Tim at the top of the bill
Dadadadadadada
Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill
Dadadadadadada
The Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill
Dadadadadadada
Dadada dada dadadadadadada dadadadadadada
Dadada dada dadadadadadada dadadadadadada
Brotherman Bill promotes the show you know the room is guaranteed to be filled
Dadadadadadada
So many people in the audience I hope none of you people get killed
Dadadadadadada
The Brotherman Bill makes other produces look like they&#8217;re imbeciles
Dadadadadadada
The Brotherman Bill makes so much paper his face should be on a bill
Dadadadadadada
Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill
Dadadadadadada
The Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill
Dadadadadadada
Dadada dada dadadadadadada dadadadadadada
Dadada dada dadadadadadada dadadadadadada
Brotherman Bill has the thrills instilled that Brotherman Bill built
Dadadadadadada
Brotherman Bill never will, no frills, Brotherman Bill ills
Dadadadadadada
Brotherman Bill breaks this down like an anvil Brotherman Bill will
Dadadadadadada
The Brotherman Bill production get you higher than an alcohol still
Dadadadadadada
Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill
Dadadadadadada
The Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill
Dadadadadadada
Dadada dada dadadadadadada dadadadadadada
Dadada dada dadadadadadada dadadadadadada
The Brotherman Bill is the brother living at the top of the hill
Dadadadadadada
The Brotherman Bill is the brother with the Brotherman Bill skills
Dadadadadadada
The Brotherman Bill&#8217;s got a bottle of Brotherman Bill chill pills
Dadadadadadada
The Brotherman Bill put the Terrible Tim at the top of the bill
Dadadadadadada
Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill
Dadadadadadada
The Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill, Brotherman Bill
Dadadadadadada
Dadada dada dadadadadadada dadadadadadada
Dadada dada dadadadadadada dadadadadadada
Dadada dada dadadadadadada dadadadadadada
Dadada dada dadadadadadada
```


----------



## Aun (27. November 2014)

tl:dr

btw schrotti will via brotherman bill bestimmt nur ablenken!


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GV9ngRPUIpg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. November 2014)

wrgnÖEORNHÄEOR


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2014)

du mich auch schrotti


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2014)

wrgnÖEORNHÄEOR

 

*wendet an schrotti den heimlich griff an als er sieht das er fast erstickt ist und ganz blau angelaufen ist weil sozi nicht drauf reagiert*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2014)

So ich troll mich mal zum Saturn, bei meinem Glück ist das was ich will eh vergriffen.


----------



## Aun (28. November 2014)

du meinst die bd version aller gina wild teile?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. November 2014)

Nein Familie Immerscharf 1-8 und die best of's von Tina Turner.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Stehe gerade auf dem Parkplatz

 

schön kalt


----------



## Patiekrice (28. November 2014)

Was ist das denn bitte für eine schreckliche Uhren- Jackenkombination


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. November 2014)

Das ist ja wohl die bestmögliche Kombination??


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2014)

Sitze grad aufm Klo. 

 

AMA


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2014)

Sitze grad aufm Klo. 

 

AMA

 

Seit ich meinen Wc Sitz habe ich aus Holz mit Lack schlafen mir die Beine nicht mehr ein so wo wie sie beim Billig Wc Sitz Taten

 

 

Bei Gonzo fällt mir nur folgendes ein ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iK-1oGphELM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (28. November 2014)

Das musst du mir aber erklären(:^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2014)

IT IS HERE BOYS, IT IS HERE

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OMOVFvcNfvE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2014)

"Parierstangen" an Lichtschwerter für die Leute die noch nie Star Wars gesehen haben und nur das Flammenschwert aus Game of Thrones kennen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. November 2014)

Warum hören sich deutsche Titel immer so beschissen an ?

 

"Das Erwachen der Macht"  <_<


----------



## Schrottinator (28. November 2014)

du mich auch schrotti


----------



## Patiekrice (28. November 2014)

Seit ich meinen Wc Sitz habe ich aus Holz mit Lack schlafen mir die Beine nicht mehr ein so wo wie sie beim Billig Wc Sitz Taten

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. November 2014)

german grammar is nichts wynns strongest steckenpferd


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2014)

das war die antwort auf shikaris update auf seiner schüssel 

 

ist halt im angebot gewesen bei bauhaus

 

ich hatte vorher als ich einzog nen billgen um die 10 euro plastik wc sitz drinne

 

nur da hat das kunststoff schnarnier den geist aufgegeben und der wc sitz hatte ne blöde sitzform - ihr kennt das doch bestimmt auch das euch die beine einschlafen 

 

der neue ist halt austellungsstück gewesen - lackiertes holz - ist auch nicht so kalt wie die plastiksitze wenn man nachts aufs wc muss in ungeheizte badezimmer

 

 

wobei ich nicht weiss ob patie verwirrt ist weil ich shikaris thematik weiterführte oder weil ich im inet meist drauf los tippe


----------



## Aun (29. November 2014)

patie ist allein deswegen verwirrt, dass du mit lack schläfst ^^

interpunktion und grammatik nicht wynns stärke sind


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. November 2014)

Eine LRS bei euch ich spüre.

Und nein Wynn, ich kenne das nicht.
Mir sind beim Klogang noch nie die Beine eingeschlafen. O.o


----------



## Patiekrice (29. November 2014)

Nein, ich bin verwundert dass es Menschen gibt denen die Beine beim Kacken einschlafen.

 

 

 

 

Aber danke für deine Verallgemeinerung, Sozi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. November 2014)

Das passiert nichtmal dem 88 Jährigen bei uns im Haus.


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2014)

Tag ihr 

Gott ich muss bis Mittwoch meine Prufung geschrieben haben -.- b.z.w meinen Bericht über eine Massnahme mit einem Dementen menschen


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2014)

Das passiert ja nicht bei den kurzen wc gängen 

 

Eher als ich vorletzte Woche Magen Darm Virus hatte


----------



## Rexo (29. November 2014)

@Schrotti ?? Arbeitest du in der Pflege ? oder  Deute ich das falsch ?


----------



## Patiekrice (29. November 2014)

^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. November 2014)

pflegefall ^^

nein rexo. schrotti ist itler


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2014)

itler

 

Hab grad gedacht " da fehlt doch ein H", bis ich es gecheckt habe...


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. November 2014)

Hab grad gedacht " da fehlt doch ein H", bis ich es gecheckt habe...  

vorsicht! verwechslungen nicht beabsichtigt


----------



## Schrottinator (29. November 2014)

@Schrotti ?? Arbeitest du in der Pflege ? oder  Deute ich das falsch ?

Bei uns Zuhause haben wir noch ein paar Leute, die wir pflegen.

 

 


 

Hab grad gedacht " da fehlt doch ein H", bis ich es gecheckt habe...   


Ach, es gibt genügend Leute, die meinen, dass bei mir das H dazu muss. Einer mehr interessiert dann auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2014)

Das H steht für Hardware die der itler bedient 

 

Was ihr schon wieder denkt ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2014)

Professor Doktor H. Itler , schön sie kennen zu lernen !


----------



## Legendary (29. November 2014)

Schrotti, die sind nur neidisch auf unseren Berufsstand.

 

BTW: Weihnachtsgeld fickt mein Konto.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. November 2014)

Wenn man eine Pizza backen würde, von der jeder Einwohner in Deutschland satt werden soll, dann wäre die Pizza größer als der Kummerower See. Der Kummerower See ist der 8. größte See in Deutschland.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2014)

JETZT WILL ICH PIZZA DANKE SCHROTTI  <_<


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. November 2014)

Nein, ich bin verwundert dass es Menschen gibt denen die Beine beim Kacken einschlafen.
 
 
 
 
Aber danke für deine Verallgemeinerung, Sozi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gerne!


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2014)

Nein, ich bin verwundert dass es Menschen gibt denen die Beine beim Kacken einschlafen.

 

http://www.amazon.de/review/R2Y0DTH638FXTH/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B009F7K7M0

 

Auch frauen schlafen die Beine ein beim Wc Gang


----------



## Patiekrice (29. November 2014)

Weil die Aussage "Menschen" ja Frauen nicht beinhaltet.


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2014)

arghs das war nicht so gemeint 

 

garnicht drauf geachtet ^^


----------



## Aun (29. November 2014)

Weil die Aussage "Menschen" ja Frauen nicht beinhaltet.

 

 


arghs das war nicht so gemeint 

 

garnicht drauf geachtet ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt haste ein problem


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2014)

ich habe wegen der ganzen wc diskussion von shikari halt männer und nicht menschen gelesen 

 

auch wenn schrotti mich immer anders dargestellt so war das nicht gemeint


----------



## Schrottinator (29. November 2014)

Was hab ich auf einmal damit zu tun, dass dir beim Kacken die Beine abfallen?


----------



## Wynn (29. November 2014)

ich meinte eher deine vorurteile gegenüber mich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. November 2014)

Yo


----------



## BloodyEyeX (30. November 2014)

yay


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. November 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v93Jh6JNBng


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. November 2014)

Auftritt von Acaz & Nex war purer Amok gestern. Man merkte das sie ihre Musik leben. Aber ok, da waren eh 90% vollkommen drauf.
Und dann gab es da noch mich mit meinem Glas Wasser.


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Kleiderkreiselforum.


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2014)

da wirste ja 1a unterhalten


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2014)

Joar und momentan habe ich irgendwie 'n Lauf was das Verkaufen angeht


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2014)

solang die gebühren und die kosten für versand und verpackung bei kk nicht deinen gewinn auffressen


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich verkaufe nichts über das System. Ich habe auf meinem Profil und bei jedem Artikel stehen, dass die User mir PNs schicken sollen. :>


----------



## Ogil (1. Dezember 2014)

Und das wird geduldet? Bei Ebay gibt es das ja auch oft - aber da hat man dann ja zumindest eine Gebuehr zu zahlen wenn man die Aktion abbricht weil man es so verkauft hat...


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Dezember 2014)

Bisher klappt das noch ganz gut


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich seh schon die Schlagzeile "Buffed.de Userin auf Gebührenhinterziehung verklagt".


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Dezember 2014)

Sozi ich bin auch Northlane süchtig ._.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Dezember 2014)

Genieß es.&#9829;


----------



## Aun (1. Dezember 2014)

Ich seh schon die Schlagzeile "Buffed.de Userin auf Gebührenhinterziehung verklagt".

ach das ist nur patie. geizig wo geht ^^


----------



## Wynn (1. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7qQUhPcE3Hs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Muss mal wieder die klassiker schauen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Dezember 2014)

ach das ist nur patie. geizig wo geht ^^



Nunja, ich finde 10-20% je nach Plattform schon hart.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen ihr lieben


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen mein Lieber.


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2014)

ne halbe stunde draußen, brrrrr scheiße kalt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2014)

Besonders mit Wind da sind die minus 4 grad am morgen gleich gefühlte minus 12

 

Nur die Russichen kollegen her auf Arbeit kommen mit Pullover und Weste denen ist nicht kalt ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Dezember 2014)

ach das ist nur patie. geizig wo geht ^^

 

 

absoluter Bullshit.

Ohne mich jetzt selbst zu beweihräuchern; Ich bin sehr spendabel und schenke und gebe immer mehr, als ich eigentlich müsste. Also unterstell mir nicht so eine Scheisse.

 

Ich sehe jedoch keine 10% + 50cent ein, die ich von meinen Klamotten dann nicht bekomme, nur weil ich deren Dienst nutze. Als ich mich vor einigen Jahren auf Kleiderkreisel angemeldet habe, war das Anbieten von Kleidung kostenlos. Jetzt hat man ja auch die Option. Ich habe die Option einfach nicht aktiviert.. Das sind, wenn ich ein Teil für 2,- Euro verkaufe gerade mal 1,30 Euro die ich bekommen würde. Ich biete meine Kleidung teilweise schon sau günstig an.. eben weil das halt eine eher familiäre 2nd Handseite ist und nicht so ein Riesenteil wie ebay oder amazon.

Was mcih aber an meisten an dem neuen System nervt; das Geld, welches mir die Käuferin zukommen lässt, wird erst auf einem Zwischenkonto von Kleiderkreisel (Mangopay) gelagert und ich bekomme es erst, wenn die Käuferin bestätigt die Ware bekommen zu haben und dass diese im beschriebenem Zustand ist. Puff. Angenommen sie sagt das Paket sei leer.. dann bekomme ich keine Knete, bin mein Kleidungsstück los und habe sogar den Versand für die Alte gezahlt. Ein dickes Minusgeschäft für mich. Ich vertraue halt nicht jedem direkt so und somit behalte ich es mir lieber vor, die Ware erst zu versenden, wenn das Geld auf meinem Konto angekommen ist.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (2. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Warte gerade auf Schnee


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2014)

Nett, dass du uns immer deinen Schritt zeigst...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (2. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Patiekrice (2. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (2. Dezember 2014)

Oh, das ist ja super sweet von dir


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OSHaVH9HhfI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (2. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (2. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

 

 

 


Oh, das ist ja super sweet von dir 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=W9_nXlvY6Io

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (2. Dezember 2014)

Danke


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Dezember 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8ir8rVl2Z4

 

 andererseits kann man sich auf den 20 Stunden LotR-Hobbit Marathon freuen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## win3ermute (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin krank (also auch körperlich; nicht nur geistig) und mir is langweilig...


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich lege mich jetzt ins Bett und lese Harry Potter, weil man mit Mitte 20 sowas macht an Samstagabenden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich war bis gerade noch schön breit, aber musste eine wichtige Mail schreiben und währenddessen kam ich wieder voll runter. behindat! LESEN HILFT ZUM MÜDE WERDEN!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Dezember 2014)

Aber von Harry Potter wird man doch nicht müde:O das sind die besten Bücher auf der Welt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich liege im Bett und schaue zum 5x Arrested Development. Macht man sowas mit fast mitte 20 ? IDK


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Morgenstund und so


----------



## ZAM (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich lag im Bett und hab auf der Wii Super Empire Strikes Back gespielt. Macht man das mit Anfang 30? 
Oh Gott, ich bin Anfang 30.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Dezember 2014)

Nice Schuhe, hab solche auch, aber mit Tiger..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Dezember 2014)

Glaub ich fahr am 21.12 nach Hamburg.
Northlaaaneeeeee&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Greendesert (9. Dezember 2014)

Moin


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Trinke gerade Emmi


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Dezember 2014)

Tippe auf meiner Tastatur


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Dezember 2014)

Sitze mit meinem Kätzchen beim Tierarzt. Impfen undso!
Alle bellen, miauen & nerven, nur meine Süße nicht. Sie liegt brav imKorb und guckt. <:

#erziehung


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2014)

Gna


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Dezember 2014)

Hab die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich im Media Markt keine roten Shirts mehr tragen sollte.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Dezember 2014)

lol


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2014)

Bruahahaha. Erfahrungsbericht? *g* Vielleicht hat dann endlich mal jemand den Leuten bei Fragen geholfen und ist nicht geflüchtet bei dem Verdacht auf Kundenkontakt.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Dezember 2014)

Bruahahaha. Erfahrungsbericht? *g* Vielleicht hat dann endlich mal jemand den Leuten bei Fragen geholfen und ist nicht geflüchtet bei dem Verdacht auf Kundenkontakt.

 

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich da so viel zu erzählen kann. Beim ersten mal war es ein Älterer Herr und hat mich was gefragt. Ich war erst ziemlich irritiert. Beim zweiten Mal sollte ich einem wegen 'nem Kabel helfen.

Der erste hat mir geglaubt, dass das nur ein Zufall ist und ich einfach ein rotes Shirt trage. Der zweite hat mich erst mit nem musternden Blick angeschaut und sich dann entschuldigt, als er merkte, dass auf meinem Shirt kein Media Markt Logo ist.

War auf jeden Fall für ein paar Lacher gut. ^^


----------



## Ogil (11. Dezember 2014)

Erinnert mich an die TBBT-Folge wo Sheldon den Kunden hilft nachdem er im Elekromarkt ein Geschenk fuer Leonard suchte...


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Dezember 2014)

Die kenn ich nicht. Ich schau nur bei Gelegenheit. Ich bin der Sendung aber vermutlich eh nicht würdig, weil sie mir auch auf deutsch gefällt.


----------



## ZAM (11. Dezember 2014)

Erinnert mich an die TBBT-Folge wo Sheldon den Kunden hilft nachdem er im Elekromarkt ein Geschenk fuer Leonard suchte...


Aber das hat doch jeder mal gemacht.


----------



## Reflox (11. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt Leute die sich The Big Bang Theory freiwilig antun?


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2014)

es gibt noch leute die sich asiatische schicksen als avatar macht?

die tbbt fogle mit sheldon find ich persönlich zum brüllen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Dezember 2014)

swag


----------



## Wynn (11. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h3aL5YRCNNs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Legendary (11. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt Leute die sich The Big Bang Theory freiwilig antun?

 

Aufpassen was du sagst.


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2014)

Aufpassen was du sagst.

 

Wie kannst du nur ;-; Ich will die Scheidung!


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2014)

achtung gleich kommt mama ^^


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2014)

Wie kannst du nur ;-; Ich will die Scheidung!

thats flox:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (12. Dezember 2014)

u wot m8


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Dezember 2014)

tbbt hat fuer mich nach den ersten beiden Staffeln total abgebaut. Ich kanns mir noch angucken klar, finde es halt nur nicht mehr so lustig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2014)

TBBT ist wie billiger Whiskey. Eigentlich schmeckt er nicht und man weiß, dass es woanders viel viel besseren gibt. Nach ner Zeit findet man ihn aber ganz ok und hat sogar einigermaßen Spaß.

 

Am nächsten Morgen hat man aber alles wieder vergessen, weil er doch so belanglos ist.


----------



## Legendary (12. Dezember 2014)

Vorsicht Freunde. Nicht das nach solchen Aussagen heute Nacht der schwarze Mann kommt.


----------



## Wynn (12. Dezember 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mfosv3m4JUE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Dezember 2014)

Ein Glück ist legendary außerordentlich tolerant gegenüber Meinungen Anderer!


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Dezember 2014)

Mir wurde gerade beuwsst, dass ich die Leute hier anhand ihrer Bilder identifizer


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Dezember 2014)

TBBT wurde mir mit der Zeit zu unnerdig.


----------



## Ogil (12. Dezember 2014)

Ja - allein der Umstand, dass da quasi alles Paaerchen sind ist doch voll unrealistisch.


----------



## Legendary (12. Dezember 2014)

Ein Glück ist legendary außerordentlich tolerant gegenüber Meinungen Anderer!

 

Das sehe ich auch so und stehe da voll und ganz hinter dir!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Dezember 2014)

Das ist schoen das wir uns einig sind!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2014)

Oh Leute ich würde hier so gerne über den Hobbit abstänkern...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Dezember 2014)

Tu es, gucke ihn eh nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Dezember 2014)

Hab es im "Welchen Film habt ihr zuletzt im Kino gesehen" Thread gemacht. Mache ich hier sicher nicht


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Dezember 2014)

Nach #GamerGate kommt nun #MetalGate. Feministen und SJW's im Kamp gegen eine Musikrichtung. So langsam wird's lächerlich...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Dezember 2014)

Habs gelesen.
Geh jetzt ins Stadion Mainz - Stuttgart.
Auch wenn ich ein Mainzer Kind bin hoffe ich auf ein 1-1 oder 2-2. 
Damit der Abstand zu Bremen nicht zu groß wird, haben zwar grad ausgeglichen, aber naja.
Halt hart wie eng dieser Abstiegskampf bei bestimmt 8-9 Mannschaften ist.


----------



## Reflox (13. Dezember 2014)

Nach #GamerGate kommt nun #MetalGate. Feministen und SJW's im Kamp gegen eine Musikrichtung. So langsam wird's lächerlich...

 

Die gehen mir eh aufn Sack.

Vorallem Leute wie Literally Who? die alle so richtig abzieht. Mehr als 100'000 Dollar von Kickstarter nur um Müll zu labern vor der Kamera. Dabei hat sie nicht mal eine Ahnung von Vidyas, sagt aber in jedem ihrer Videos wie seeehr sie Vidyas doch liiiebe und schon immer spielte. Hörte sich in ihren Kursen aber nicht so an.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Afgtd8ZsXzI

 

Sollen sie doch ihre eigenen Spiele und eigene Metalmusik machen, wenn ihnen das aktuelle nicht passt.

 

 

Schrotti, hast du etwa Sargon abonniert?


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe heute bei der Arbeit einen feshen World of Warcraft Sweater an


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. Dezember 2014)

Nice, poste mal ein Foto


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Dezember 2014)

Geht nicht so gut während der Arbeit :>


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (17. Dezember 2014)

Oh


----------



## ZAM (18. Dezember 2014)

Test-Thread


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (18. Dezember 2014)

bekommste also auch so "illegal"-Bildschirmmeldungen?!


----------



## ZAM (18. Dezember 2014)

bekommste also auch so "illegal"-Bildschirmmeldungen?!


Wie meinen?


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2014)

bekommste also auch so "illegal"-Bildschirmmeldungen?!

 

 


Wie meinen?

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Es hat nie Störungen im Forum gegeben


----------



## Manowar (18. Dezember 2014)

Er testet, ob hier noch Leute sind, die posten


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Dezember 2014)

0111011111010101111101010101010101010101011111010101


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2014)

Test-Thread




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sagte der Typ, der die Qualität eines Spieles anhand des benötigten Festplattenspeichers beurteilt.


----------



## Wynn (18. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Die tut bestimmt auch den Monitor abfeilen und durchbohren weil er nicht funktioniert wie der amish it guy

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7PYIH4dnL3I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (18. Dezember 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5BdyIGtYcg


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Dezember 2014)

Sagte der Typ, der die Qualität eines Spieles anhand des benötigten Festplattenspeichers beurteilt.


----------



## Grushdak (18. Dezember 2014)

Wofür ist dieser Test-Thread - um zu schauen, wer sich hier gleich einfindet und mitspammt?^^


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe so heftige Nackenschmerzen und die eine Thaimassage in meiner Gegend hier nimmt heute keine Termine an und die andere ist irgendwie im Urlaub und ich habe keine Lust 5 Minuten Bahn zur nächsten zu fahren


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2014)

Sagte der Typ, der die Qualität eines Spieles anhand des benötigten Festplattenspeichers beurteilt.  

hey, the bigger the better. außer bei spielen von ubisoft oder die auf dem alienuniversum basieren


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Dezember 2014)

Muss man "Frozen" gesehen haben?


----------



## Aun (18. Dezember 2014)

tu es bloß nicht! mach nicht den selben fehler wie ich, und wenn doch tu es mit kleinen kindern ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Dezember 2014)

Zählen Mäx und Moritz?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. Dezember 2014)

Hä, der Film ist nice..


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich gehe Harry Potter lesen. Tschüüüüüß


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. Dezember 2014)

Tschüüüüüüüßß


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Dezember 2014)

"Sie sind ein Engel" ^---^ hihiihihih. Gibt doch noch nette Kunden!


----------



## ZAM (19. Dezember 2014)

Was hast du denn getan?


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Dezember 2014)

Einen Katalog mitgegeben  Soll ich dir eigentlich wenn es soweit ist direkt 'n Toaster reservieren? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Dezember 2014)

hi


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (21. Dezember 2014)

Verdammt, mein Spiel muss definitiv in ein paar Monaten fertig werden. Sonst bekomme ich hier echt Probleme. Ich brauche dringend eine größere Wohnung bzw. ein Haus. Ich hab nämlich keinen Platz mehr für noch mehr Blurays, aber noch so viel, was ich gucken will xD

In letzter Zeit habe ich echt zu viele Filme und Serien gekauft, das reicht ja locker für ein halbes Jahr...

Es ist übrigens sehr schwer, mit der Spieleentwicklung anzufangen, wenn man kein Geld hat. Man findet einfach keine "Mitarbeiter", wenn man denen nichts zahlen kann. Hab mich jetzt für eine einfachere Variante des Spiels entschieden, die ich mehr oder weniger alleine fertigstellen könnte (zumindest bis zur Alpha).

Dank einigen gescheiterten Projekten auf Kickstarter (also nicht meine Projekte, sondern allgemein) ist die Bereitschaft, sein Geld dort zu investieren, leider deutlich zurückgegangen.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Dezember 2014)

Moin @ all

 

Ich wünsche allen schöne Weihnachten. 

Habe nun erstmal 1 Woche PC Abstinenz, da ich nach Hamburg zu Mam fahre.

 

Wer weiß ... evtl. ist es das letzte gemeinsame Weihnachtsfest (was ich nicht hoffe).

Aber auch ihr Herz ist in letzter zeit sehr schwach geworden (Herz OP steht nächstes Jahr wohl an )

 

Also, Euch eine besinnliche Zeit und genießt das Leben! 

 

greetz


----------



## Manowar (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann dich zwar kein Stück leiden, aber einen Menschen zu verlieren ist einfach fürn Arsch.

 

Meine Oma (dürfte ja vom Alter etwa treffen) wurde vor 4 Jahren schwer am Herzen operiert und ist seitdem wieder fit. Sie sagt in etwa wie mit 50.


----------



## Firun (22. Dezember 2014)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Dezember 2014)

Verdammt, mein Spiel muss definitiv in ein paar Monaten fertig werden. Sonst bekomme ich hier echt Probleme. Ich brauche dringend eine größere Wohnung bzw. ein Haus. Ich hab nämlich keinen Platz mehr für noch mehr Blurays, aber noch so viel, was ich gucken will xD

Es ist übrigens sehr schwer, mit der Spieleentwicklung anzufangen, wenn man kein Geld hat. Man findet einfach keine "Mitarbeiter", wenn man denen nichts zahlen kann. Hab mich jetzt für eine einfachere Variante des Spiels entschieden, die ich mehr oder weniger alleine fertigstellen könnte (zumindest bis zur Alpha).

 

Du bist so niedlich.


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2014)

Du bist so niedlich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Dezember 2014)

Wer Pauntie hat braucht keine Community mehr. @.@


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Dezember 2014)

wer oder was ist Pauntie?


----------



## Ogil (23. Dezember 2014)

Kennst Du nicht Pauntie? Die Pfundskerlin?


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Dezember 2014)

häääääääääää


----------



## Legendary (23. Dezember 2014)

Er meint dich du Esel!


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Dezember 2014)

häääääääääääääääääääääääääää

waaaaaaaaaarum


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2014)

Pati+Aun=Paunti


----------



## Aun (24. Dezember 2014)

Pati+Aun=Paunti




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten! Ihr Herz-allerliebsten <3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Dezember 2014)

Aun und ich sind super. Okay.

 

 

 

und das Bild ist grandios!


----------



## Aun (24. Dezember 2014)

so wie "Ein Herz und eine Seele"


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich muss noch 3,5h im Laden sein. \o/ Danach erstmal Geschenkpakete aus dem Westen auspacken


----------



## Aun (24. Dezember 2014)

willkommen im osten ^^


----------



## Ogil (24. Dezember 2014)

Mit etwas Glueck ist Kaffee drin - und Kaugummi!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Dezember 2014)

Wünsche euch auch frohe Fresstage 

 

Edit:

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AA8IXrA8w1c


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Dezember 2014)

Das Geschenk von meiner Arbeitskollegin ist so toll und süß von ihr   Jetzt habe ich ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ihrs nicht SOOOOOO liebevoll eingepackt ist


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Dezember 2014)

Gucke grade den dritten Herr der Ringe Teil und wunder mich das natürliche Triebe scheinbar außer Kraft gesetzt sind.

Ich meine so ein Ollifant könnte alleine wenn er mal kacki macht einen Menschen erschlagen.


----------



## Wynn (26. Dezember 2014)

Gucke grade den dritten Herr der Ringe Teil und wunder mich das natürliche Triebe scheinbar außer Kraft gesetzt sind.

Ich meine so ein Ollifant könnte alleine wenn er mal kacki macht einen Menschen erschlagen.

 

Seit wann biste Fachmann für Elefanten Fäkalien ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Dezember 2014)

Seit wann biste Fachmann für Elefanten Fäkalien ?

Ich glaube bei Ratemypoop würden die ziemlich gute Wertungen bekommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Dezember 2014)

So ein Late Night Döner ist schon was feines


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2014)

23:08 ist nicht latenight...... amateu

03:00> ist latenight


----------



## Magogan (27. Dezember 2014)

Und wo bekommt man bitte um 3 Uhr nachts einen Döner?


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Dezember 2014)

^ In jeder Großstadt Deutschlands lol?


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Dezember 2014)

^ In jeder Großstadt Deutschlands lol?

nein


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2014)

^ In jeder Großstadt Deutschlands lol?

 

 


nein

doch, nur weil du iwo in der pampa ohne fliessend wasser lebst, heisst das noch lange nichts. selbst bei mir bekommst bis 04:00 nen döner


----------



## Wynn (27. Dezember 2014)

bei mir hat der dönerladen um 3 uhr morgens nicht mehr auf ^^

 

aber bestimmt die döner dealer in neuköln haben ein 24 stunden service


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns machen sie um 11 zu. Ich wohne zwar in Hamburg, aber das ist ja bekanntlich auch nicht nur Großstadt.. 

 

Late Night war vielleicht der falsche Ausdruck.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich wette, dass es in jedem Stadtgebiet/Zentrum einer GROßSTADT Deutschlands MINDESTENS einen Dönermann gibt, bei dem man sich an einem Freitagabend um 3 Uhr nachts noch einen Döner besorgen kann.

 

(Bayern mal ausgenommen lol)


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Dezember 2014)

nein


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Dezember 2014)

doch doch


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Dezember 2014)

nope


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2014)

doch. 2:1 übertont. ruhe schrotti


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Dezember 2014)

Und deswegen stimmts doch nicht. Populismus funktioniert in der Politik, nicht aber bei Fakten.


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2014)

nur weil du nachts nischt zu fressen bekommst heisst das noch lange nichts. hier im osten kriegste eigtl 24/7 döner. naja bei euch armen wessis im wald kein wunder


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2014)

nur weil du nachts nischt zu fressen bekommst heisst das noch lange nichts. hier im osten kriegste eigtl 24/7 döner. naja bei euch armen wessis im wald kein wunder 

 

Im Osten kriegt man auch 24/7 von Glatzen aufs Maul.


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2014)

Im Osten kriegt man auch 24/7 von Glatzen aufs Maul.

 

Hat Amerika euch nicht gerade das inet abgeschaltet ? wie kannste dann hier post


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich liiiiiiiiiebe Verklag mich doch! haha.

Das ist so unterhaltsam. &#128563;


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2014)

ich seh schon, sozi schaut wieder bildungsfernsehen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich gucke ca 2 Stunden Tv/Woche.
Da darf ich auch mal Schund gucken. <:


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich gucke ca 2 Stunden Tv/Woche.
Da darf ich auch mal Schund gucken. <:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immer schön die letzten hirnzellen verbraten ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Dezember 2014)

Muss mich dir doch anpassen. :/


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Dezember 2014)

ich seh schon, sozi schaut wieder bildungsfernsehen

Als ob was anderes bei rauskommen würde, wenn man dich vor die Kamera stellt...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Dezember 2014)

Er hat ja schon etwas Erfahrung. Noch von damals als er mit seiner Mami Lkws auf DSF gezogen hat.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe auf einmal doch irgendwie Bock auf Silvester  Nicht wegen der Feierei oder dem Tag ansich, sondern weil ich und ein Freund RICHTIG RICHTIG was zu fressen auffahren     NOM NOM NOM NOM


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Dezember 2014)

Feierei ist eh lame. Bei uns gibts auch geiles Essen. 


Was gibts bei euch?


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin gerade noch den Fressplan am schmieden, aber viel Fingerfood denke ich


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Dezember 2014)

Tell me then!


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Dezember 2014)

Mache ich dann 

Morgenabend mache ich wohl den Einkauf.. oder übermorgen Vormittag. Aber ich weiss leider nicht wie ich aus dem Bett komme :c


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Dezember 2014)

Blick aus dem Fenster erschwerts.&#128539;


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2014)

sondern weil ich und ein Freund RICHTIG RICHTIG was zu fressen auffahren

 

Mit Happy End?


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2014)

Mit Happy End?

wissen wir noch nicht. momentan ist erstmal zeug für die futterluke in planung ^_^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Dezember 2014)

In die Futterluke passen ja auch noch ganz andere Dinge.


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2014)

ich will garnicht wissen was du so alles in deine luke schiebst


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Dezember 2014)

Essen und Trinken


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2014)

In die Futterluke passen ja auch noch ganz andere Dinge. 

 

This!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (29. Dezember 2014)

Oh nice, Ariana ist auch hier)


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2014)

Sure, want an autograph?


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (29. Dezember 2014)

Lets get married


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2014)

Nö.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Dezember 2014)

:ph34r:


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Dezember 2014)

Mit Happy End?

 

Mir ist bewusst, dass Details über mein aktives Liebesleben und deine lächerlichen "Autotuning"-Posts das Einzige sind, was dich in irgendeiner Art und Weise erregt. Aber ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, dass der andere Speisenzubereiter und ich keinerlei Intimitäten austauschen werden. Verzieh dich doch mit deinen Kommentaren einfach wieder in den "Ich hab da was Neues!"-Thrad und nerv' Mago mit deinen dummen Sprüchen. Geht mir sowieso auf die Nerven, dass bei so vielen Posts von mir von IRGENDWELCHEN Leuten, mit denen ich keinerlei PN-Kontakt habe oder haben will, hier irgendwie was "sexuelles" dazu gesagt werden muss. Was erwartet man aber von Typen, die sich irgendwelche für sie unerreichbaren Frauen als Avatar setzen und dann neben diesem Avatar einen für ihren Geschmack witzigen/geilen/cleveren Post sehen.

 

 

 


wissen wir noch nicht. momentan ist erstmal zeug für die futterluke in planung ^_^

 

Wer sagtn dass du eingeladen bist?!  Wir sitzen wirklich nur im kleinen Kreis zusammen, sorry bro!


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2014)

Haha episch


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2014)

*applaus*


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab wohl nen wunden Punkt getroffen. :>


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Dezember 2014)

Ne, nur der berühmte Tropfen


----------



## Legendary (29. Dezember 2014)

Ah nice, ich nehms nicht persönlich. Hast du aber schön gesagt!  

 

BTW: Nicolas Cage ist für dich auch unerreichbar. Ich mein ja nur.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Dezember 2014)

Behaupte ich doch auch nicht, aber Signatur und Avater spielen auch nicht im gleichen Stadion. Es ist verdammtnochmal nicht das gleiche Spiel, es ist nicht die selbe Liga, es ist nichtmal derselbe verdammte Sport.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Dezember 2014)

Miauz genau


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2014)

#rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrekt


----------



## Wynn (29. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Dezember 2014)

meh, ^war schon vor Tagen auf imgur gepostet .. und ich find sie auch echt süß und so, aber sie hat echt halt 'n "boyish"-Körper. Mich stört es nicht, aber es gibt so eine These, dass Mänenr die auf diese Art von Körper stehen sich auch zu kleinen Jungs hingezogen fühlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (29. Dezember 2014)

Ihr Gesicht ist einfach super hübsch, deshalb finden die meisten sie so hot, denk ich mal..


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Dezember 2014)

Interessiert aber keinen bei einer Nacktszene :>


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (29. Dezember 2014)

Na klar

Ein Girl mit hässlichem Gesicht will ich doch auch nicht nackt sehen.. aber wird mir auch schon zu komisch, was ich hier schreibe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2014)

Ein Zitat eines Freundes von mir: Loch ist Loch und der Schwanz hat keine Augen...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (30. Dezember 2014)

Cool


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2014)

Mir ist bewusst, dass Details über mein aktives Liebesleben und deine lächerlichen "Autotuning"-Posts das Einzige sind, was dich in irgendeiner Art und Weise erregt. Aber ich muss dich leider enttäuschen, dass der andere Speisenzubereiter und ich keinerlei Intimitäten austauschen werden. Verzieh dich doch mit deinen Kommentaren einfach wieder in den "Ich hab da was Neues!"-Thrad und nerv' Mago mit deinen dummen Sprüchen. Geht mir sowieso auf die Nerven, dass bei so vielen Posts von mir von IRGENDWELCHEN Leuten, mit denen ich keinerlei PN-Kontakt habe oder haben will, hier irgendwie was "sexuelles" dazu gesagt werden muss. Was erwartet man aber von Typen, die sich irgendwelche für sie unerreichbaren Frauen als Avatar setzen und dann neben diesem Avatar einen für ihren Geschmack witzigen/geilen/cleveren Post sehen.

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Dezember 2014)

Wer bistn du


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Dezember 2014)

Hab gerade porn auf Steam gefunden.


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2014)

meh, ^war schon vor Tagen auf imgur gepostet .. und ich find sie auch echt süß und so, aber sie hat echt halt 'n "boyish"-Körper. Mich stört es nicht, aber es gibt so eine These, dass Mänenr die auf diese Art von Körper stehen sich auch zu kleinen Jungs hingezogen fühlen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 


Ein Zitat eines Freundes von mir: Loch ist Loch und der Schwanz hat keine Augen...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich vertrete den Standpunkt lieber wieder nicht als widerlich.


----------



## Wynn (30. Dezember 2014)

Wer bistn du

 

Er ist ein Spion von Nordkorea

 


Hab gerade porn auf Steam gefunden.  

 

Wieder ein japanisches schulmädchen spiel auf Greenlight ?


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube, das sollen japanische Katzenmädchen sein. Außerdem nicht Greenlight sondern als "Artwork" auf der Community-Seite


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2014)

+1

 

EDIT: Sozialinkompatibel...Gewalt ist keine Lösung. Aber das wurde ja schon gesagt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (30. Dezember 2014)

Nur zur Info:

 

Achtet beim Posten auf eure Wortwahl.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2014)

+1
 
EDIT: Sozialinkompatibel...Gewalt ist keine Lösung. Aber das wurde ja schon gesagt.




meinst mein Kommentar in fb?


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2014)

Ja.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2014)

Gruselig das wir den selben Post gelesen haben.


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2014)

Irgendwie schon. 

 

Aber so ist das im #Neuland.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2014)

Zumal du dir echt die drölftausend Kommentare durchgelesen hast bis keins kommt haha.

Jetzt gibts Heavy Stalking


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2014)

Zumal du dir echt die drölftausend Kommentare durchgelesen hast bis keins kommt haha.

Jetzt gibts Heavy Stalking 

 

Hab ich dir eig. ne Anfrage mit dem neuen Profil geschickt? Bei meinem alten wurden meine Bilder wegen Nacktheit reportet und ich dann gebannt, weil FB sich das reportete ja nicht anschaut :v


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2014)

Hast du nicht!


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Dezember 2014)

mir auch nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich will nicht. Oder ich hab schon.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2014)

ICH WARTE


edit: Ich hätte es merken müssen...die ganzen komischen kommunistischen unverständlichen kim verehrenden posts fehlen seit geraumer Zeit.


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2014)

ICH WARTE


edit: Ich hätte es merken müssen...die ganzen komischen kommunistischen unverständlichen kim verehrenden posts fehlen seit geraumer Zeit.

 

Dabei bin ich nicht mal Kommunist :^)


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Dezember 2014)

nach meiner kommunistischen unverständlichen Kim verehrenden Propaganda hat er noch nie gefragt. :<


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2014)

nach meiner kommunistischen unverständlichen Kim verehrenden Propaganda hat er noch nie gefragt. :<

 

 

Du bekommst natürlich auch eine FA wenn du haben möchtest <3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2014)

Och Schrotti, sollen wir auch fb best friends sein?


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Dezember 2014)

ich bin nicht auf Facebook unterwegs


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2014)

LÜGNERIN


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2014)

FLOX FB PLX!


----------



## Grushdak (30. Dezember 2014)

Fbook, was'n das?


----------



## Reflox (30. Dezember 2014)

FLOX FB PLX!

 

Guck in die PN, Moppelkotzi <3


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2014)

Thainutten.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Dezember 2014)

na, wie geht's denn so?


----------



## Legendary (30. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt, wo du da bist, schlecht.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt, wo du da bist, schlecht.

Das sagst du nur, weil es stimmt. Du oller Chameur.


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Dezember 2014)

Hallo, Guten Morgen ^-^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2014)

Ich warte auf die Foodmassakerausarbeitung!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Dezember 2014)

LFG


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2014)

Für?


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2014)

Hab vor ein paar Tagen gemerkt, dass es in Binding of Isaac Challenges gibt. Hat nur 2,5 Jahre gedauert, bis ich das gemerkt habe.


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2014)

Hab vor ein paar Tagen gemerkt, dass es in Binding of Isaac Challenges gibt. Hat nur 2,5 Jahre gedauert, bis ich das gemerkt habe.  

 

Challenges?


----------



## Schrottinator (31. Dezember 2014)

Da unten bei den Optionen steht "Challenges".


----------



## Wynn (31. Dezember 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Legendary (31. Dezember 2014)

Dann tu es Wynn. Als der Film rauskam warst du ja schon 30.


----------



## Wynn (31. Dezember 2014)

das überlass ich der jugend wie dir 

 

hast deinen wagen schon auf flugauto umgerüstet ?


----------



## heinzelmännchen (31. Dezember 2014)

ich hab mein Hoverboard glücklicherweise bei ner Premierenaktion vorbestellt, 2 zum Preis von 1, das wird der beste Kauf 2015!

 

Nur bei den Farben war ich mir nicht sicher :X


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Januar 2015)

Frohes 2014


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Januar 2015)

ok


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2015)

Frohe Ostern Sozialinkompatibel


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Januar 2015)

Dir happy halloween wynn


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2015)

Ich feiere keine islamische Feiertage.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Januar 2015)

Ich feiere keine islamische Feiertage.

eigentlich ist das ein irischer Feiertag, der von Murica pervertiert wurde.


----------



## Magogan (1. Januar 2015)

Was habt ihr euch vorgenommen für 2015?

Ich will mein Spiel releasen (ca. im Mai) und dafür eine Serversoftware schreiben, die noch komplexer als die von WoW sein dürfte, weil einfach mal bis zu 1000000 Spieler gleichzeitig online sein können sollen (auf ein paar tausend Servern) und sich theoretisch auch alle treffen können sollen (nur nicht alle gleichzeitig). Für den Anfang reichen aber auch 5 Server für 100 bis 200 Spieler oder so xD

Also nein, ich hab mir nichts Großes und nahezu Unmögliches vorgenommen xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Januar 2015)

-Hearthstone Legende werden haha. 

-Floxi auf FB belästigen

-Noch asozialer sein als letztes Jahr thehehehe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2015)

LEUTE LEUTE LEUTEEE

 

Dieses Jahr kommt der neue Star Wars Film raus :>


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Januar 2015)

-Noch asozialer sein als letztes Jahr thehehehe

Aber nicht übertreiben. Nur weil da noch sehr viel Luft nach oben ist, braucht man sich nicht Aun zum Vorbild nehmen.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Januar 2015)

Aun ist für mich auf einer Stufe mit Hitler.

 

Yeah! Mein erster unangebrachter Hitlervergleich in diesem Jahr. Und es hat nicht mal einen Tag gedauert.


----------



## Grushdak (1. Januar 2015)




----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2015)

-Floxi auf FB belästigen

 

Da hast du dir aber was vorgenommen, so einfach kann man mich nicht belästigen.


----------



## Wynn (1. Januar 2015)

LEUTE LEUTE LEUTEEE

 

Dieses Jahr kommt der neue Star Wars Film raus :>

 

Und "Der Weisse Hai Teil 17"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Januar 2015)

Da hast du dir aber was vorgenommen, so einfach kann man mich nicht belästigen. 

Schicke dir gleich Nacktbilder von Putin.


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Januar 2015)

Pass auf, dass der KGB nicht auftaucht wegen "Homo = Kinderschändung in Russland" und dich verschleppt.


----------



## kaepteniglo (1. Januar 2015)

Hmm... einige scheinen irgendwie komisch in dieses Jahr gestartet zu sein.

 

Vor dem Posten bitte Denken!


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2015)

Hmm... einige scheinen irgendwie komisch in dieses Jahr gestartet zu sein.
 
Vor dem Posten bitte Denken!


----------



## Reflox (1. Januar 2015)

Schicke dir gleich Nacktbilder von Putin. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen ^-^ Habe in meinen Warri mittlerweile auf 96 :'D Mal sehen, wie weit ich nach Feierabend heute noch komme.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (2. Januar 2015)

Halloo


----------



## Wynn (2. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3jLaf5qj8cs
https:

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Herbst 2016 in einen Kino in ihrer Nähe nach erfolgreicher Finanzierung 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Januar 2015)

Ja, ich bin auch mal gespannt. Schaue mir am Sonntag erstmal Hobbit ENDLICH an.

Habe heute btw nur Level 97 gemacht.. hab mich wieder viel zu sehr über Quatsch geärgert und bin dann "zu lange" bei Freunden versackt 

 

 

Liegt es an mir oder bewegen sich Avatare IMMER NOCH NICHT wieder neben den Posts?


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2015)

vieleicht wurden animierte avatare abgestellt ?


----------



## Firun (3. Januar 2015)

nein alles bewegt sich, liegt an euch Nasen


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2015)

und wenn er lügt..?!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Januar 2015)

bewegt sich wirklich. mal von nem anderen browser aus geschaut? ^^


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2015)

was fürn browser nutzte bloody ?

 

ich chrome


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2015)

Weder zuhause mit Firefox, noch bei der Arbeit mit dem IE


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Januar 2015)

benutze opera, wenns da schon geht dann eigentlich auch in allen anderen browsern.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2015)

Signaturen bewegen sich bei mir auch und auch Bilder in Posts, nur halt die Avatar nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Januar 2015)

Bei mir bewegt sich auch nichts ... chrome


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Januar 2015)

achso, jo das erklärt es natürlich. animierte avatare sind nicht zugelassen, bzw werden nicht unterstützt.

dachte du meinst deine sig ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2015)

wo isn hier der zuständige Techniker, he?!

 

 

 

Edit: Alter, unaufmerksamer Bloody.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Januar 2015)

hm stimmt im ersten post war von avataren die rede :>


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2015)

Dann muss ich ja nachher wieder nach einem neuen Avatar suchen :c


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2015)

Bekommt man im gamestop für Prepaid-WoW-Karten Möhrchen?


----------



## Wynn (3. Januar 2015)

laut ihrer website bieten sie keine 60 tage karten an


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2015)

Ich weiss, dass man sie bei uns hier im gamestop bekommt. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob ich dafür auch Möhrchen bekomme. Das war meine Frage.


----------



## Optimist Prime (6. Januar 2015)

Juten Morgähn! &#9786;
*eine grosse Kanne gemischten wohlschmeckenden Tee hinstellt*


Ich bin arbeitstechnisch auch eherFrühaufsteher. &#9786;
Nach den Freiertagen tue ich mich aber grade zum ersten Mal seit langer Zeit sehr schwer damit.

Der Weihnachtsbaum ist diesmal früh raus. Sonst steht der meist bis heilige 3 Könige (6.1.). &#128519;
Der hat dieses mal früh genadelt trotz Nordmann-Tanne.
Nächstes Jahr überlege ich ernsthaft in den Waldverkauf sebst einen zu Schlagen bzw. Schlagen zu lassen. Die Preise sind eh jenseits von Gut und Böse für einen vernünftigen relativ grossen Baum (50,- TEURO+!). &#128520;


Ich wünsche Allen ein frohes, gesundes, glückliches neues Jahr. &#128522;
(Bis 6.1. Ist das für mich persönlich ok) &#128521;


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2015)

Ich weiss, dass man sie bei uns hier im gamestop bekommt. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob ich dafür auch Möhrchen bekomme. Das war meine Frage.

 

Axxo 

 

ich kann dir ne packung möhren schicken für ne wow gametimecard


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2015)

Das macht keinen Sinn. 

 

Ich war aber gestern bei denen hier im Laden. Und ja, man bekommt Möhrchen, wenn man eine Gametimecard kauft.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2015)

Eh Shikari, wieso den sexy Avatar wieder weg?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2015)

Eben in Hearthstone auf Rang 15 gerusht!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2015)

Gemerkt, dass das auch mein Profilfoto bei FB ist. 

 

Und bei den Leuten hier (*HUST* Aun *HUST*  ) weiß man nicht, irgendwann hab ich nen abgetrennten Pferdekopf vor der Tür liegen...  :laugh:


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2015)

dazu müsst er erstmal zu dir hochfahren


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2015)

Und bei den Leuten hier (*HUST* Aun *HUST*  ) weiß man nicht, irgendwann hab ich nen abgetrennten Pferdekopf vor der Tür liegen...  :laugh:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



u w00t m8?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Grad gemerkt, dass ich ja schon über 9k Beiträge hier habe... ._.


----------



## Wynn (6. Januar 2015)

Grad gemerkt, dass ich ja schon über 9k Beiträge hier habe... ._.

 

5408 Buffed

1025 Pcgames

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2015)

Ich finde Böhmermann so toll ^-^


----------



## Aun (6. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das perfekte spiel für schrotti ^^


----------



## Reflox (6. Januar 2015)

Eben in Hearthstone auf Rang 15 gerusht! 

 

Lass morgen wieder gegeinander spielen c:


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2015)

Oki


----------



## Ogil (6. Januar 2015)

Pizza incoming. Und Chicken Wings. Und ueberhaupt \o/


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2015)

Dein Abend ist gerettet!


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2015)

Sozi warum wolltest du eigentlich nie gegen mich spielen?! :C


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2015)

Du spielst Hearthstone?


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Januar 2015)

trollst du mich!?  Hab schon öfters mal gefragt, ob du gegen mich spielen willst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2015)

WAS? WANN? WO?

 

Ich hab nichtmal deine bnet. :p


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. Januar 2015)

glaub wir müssen mal n Turnier organisieren ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2015)

glaub wir müssen mal n Turnier organisieren ^^ 

 

^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2015)

Oh Gott bin so mau


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Januar 2015)

Eben 11 Tage krankgeschrieben worden. meeh.


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2015)

Wegen was?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Januar 2015)

Bänderriss mit Knochenbruch.


----------



## ZAM (7. Januar 2015)

Wie passiert sowas? *g*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Januar 2015)

War beim Navy Seals Training... haben gerade Kampfsporttraining gemacht...

 

Aber eigentlich bin ich nur beim Squashspielen extrem umgeknickt. x:


----------



## Wynn (7. Januar 2015)

Welche Kamasutra Stellung habt ihr probiert ?

 

Bückender Hund schaut in die Sonne einbeinig ?


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Januar 2015)

Es ist immer wieder cool, wenn man auf Mädels trifft dich sich nicht als "Gamer-Girl" bezeichnen, weil sie sich einen Controller ins Gesicht halten und dicke Rahmenbrillen tragen ^-^

 

Heute Abend geht's mit meiner Pen&Paper Runde auf einen Geburtstag .. bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. Januar 2015)

hae


----------



## Wynn (8. Januar 2015)

hae


 

HAE steht für hereditäres Angioödem und ist eine seltene Erkrankung, die vererbt wird. Bei betroffenen Patienten kann es zu starken Schwellungen der Haut oder der Schleimhäute kommen

 


 

Gute Besserung Gonzo


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. Januar 2015)

Aeh... lol??


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

43 % Chance in ner Mission gehabt ... und war erfolgreich


----------



## Aun (8. Januar 2015)

das ist mal super ^^ leiter multi statt mastery


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Januar 2015)

EDIT: verlesen


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (8. Januar 2015)

hmmmmmmmmmm?


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Januar 2015)

Edit: Seminararbeiten sind blöd...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2015)

Facharbeiten auch ...


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Januar 2015)

Ist ja auch das gleiche in grün.

 

Es tröstet ein bisschen, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der sich gerade mit sowas ärgern muss.  :laugh:


----------



## Wynn (11. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (12. Januar 2015)

Meine Oma ist tot... Jetzt bin ich deprimiert und weiß nicht, was ich machen soll... Weiß jemand wie man am besten damit umgeht?

Ich hätte heute eigentlich zur Uni gehen müssen, aber ich kann nicht einmal aufstehen, um einen Keks oder so zu essen...


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen und mein Beileid Mago.

 

Ich komme heute irgendwie nicht ausm Knie. Gestern einfach noch zu lange wach gewesen  Heute marschiert Pegida hier wieder.. so ein Bullshit. Letzte Woche war es noch die "Lügenpresse" und heute gibts 'nen Trauermarsch. Die sollen woanders rum heucheln. Naja, ich gehe jetzt einkaufen und dann meinen letzten freien Tag genießen


----------



## ZAM (12. Januar 2015)




----------



## Schrottinator (12. Januar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll: https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Grants:IdeaLab/WikiProject_Women


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen und mein Beileid Mago.
 
Ich komme heute irgendwie nicht ausm Knie. Gestern einfach noch zu lange wach gewesen  Heute marschiert Pegida hier wieder.. so ein Bullshit. Letzte Woche war es noch die "Lügenpresse" und heute gibts 'nen Trauermarsch. Die sollen woanders rum heucheln. Naja, ich gehe jetzt einkaufen und dann meinen letzten freien Tag genießen 



Unsere Nacht zu dritt war doch romantisch :v


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Januar 2015)

Oh dear it was a quite romantic evening ( &#865;~ &#860;&#662; &#865;°)

 

Hat ehrlich Spaß gemacht


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2015)

Oh dear it was a quite romantic evening ( &#865;~ &#860;&#662; &#865;°)

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vhTZdSquKl8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Müssen mal sehen, wann wir diese Woche wieder dazu kommen. Hab die nächsten zwei Tage leider vermutlich keine Zeit. :c


----------



## Wynn (12. Januar 2015)

sowas hat zeit patie ^^ ich habe mit ner bekannten fast ein jahr für stufe 85 damals gebraucht ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Januar 2015)

NEIN!

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Ja, klar hat es Zeit und wir haben auch alle drei Verpflichtungen und nicht den ganzen Tag Zeit dafür. Wollte es nur mal anmerken


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2015)

OmGLEVE nach 3204532x Illi klatschen.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (13. Januar 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdRAyG-BuFE


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2015)

Jemand morgen Abend Bock auf LFR mit mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Januar 2015)

Leider Raid, sonst gerne :c


----------



## Magogan (13. Januar 2015)

Ihr glaubt es nicht, aber ich mache tatsächlich Fortschritte: In meinem Spiel kann man sich jetzt durch die Welt graben. Und ich habe gerade Kupfer gefunden!


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Januar 2015)

Ihr glaubt es nicht, aber ich mache tatsächlich Fortschritte: In meinem Spiel kann man sich jetzt durch die Welt graben. Und ich habe gerade Kupfer gefunden! 

Und dabei ist Kupfer nicht mal ins Spiel implementiert.


----------



## Ogil (13. Januar 2015)

Das ist nicht was er erwartet hatte, als er "Random resource allocation" aktivierte...


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Januar 2015)

Gott, ich LIEBE threadless.com so sehr!

 

Schenkt mir das hier jemand?!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. Januar 2015)

Möchte den Kameraden als Druck, gibt es das? https://www.threadless.com/product/3536/Watering_A_Life_Into_Itself/tab,guys/style,shirt

Seite ist ja bisschen wie society6...

 

ok schon gefunden


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Januar 2015)

Höchstens als IPhone Hülle


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. Januar 2015)

Nö Society hat alles mit dem drauf


----------



## Magogan (14. Januar 2015)

Und dabei ist Kupfer nicht mal ins Spiel implementiert.  


Na ja, derzeit nur als Textur... Es werden zufällig Erzadern im Boden verteilt, man sieht sie, kann sie aber noch nicht wirklich nutzen, abgesehen davon, sie zu zerstören.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Warribuff?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Januar 2015)

Was Trümmer DDs...


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Januar 2015)

Jo, das ist klar  Bin LFR. Aber war witzig zu sehen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Januar 2015)

Krank.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Januar 2015)

nerf warri!!!!!!1111


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Januar 2015)

wieso?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2015)

Hausarbeit. Me no like.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2015)




----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2015)

Oh mein Gott ein Chinese hat sich 69.890 Nachkommastellen von Pi gemerkt...


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2015)

Oh mein Gott ein Chinese hat sich 69.890 Nachkommastellen von Pi gemerkt...

 

*insert asians meme*


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2015)

*insert asians meme*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2015)

Alter, wie mich folgende Aussagen einfach nur nerven   


 [...]Da das hier ein Offtopic Forum ist, dachte ich, dass man alle möglichen Sachen posten kann. [...] Ich weiß gar nicht wieso alle das Thema so haten (also das Studienthema). Es geht ja hier nicht um eine Umfrage für die Bild, sondern um den Erhalt wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse ohne irgendwelche negative Wertung. Ich bin selbst aktiver WoW-Spieler seit 2007 und dachte, die Community, hier ist eine unter anderem eine gute Zielgruppe, weil es auch um bestimmte Skills geht, welche untersucht werden sollen.


 

Wenn hier jeder Schwachkopf seiner Meinung nach "Erhalt wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnisse" erarbeiten dürfte, wäre ich schon lange durchgedreht. Habe die Umfrage dieses Kandidaten jetzt nicht gelesen, aber kann mir vorstellen, worum es ungefähr ging, wenn ich die anderen Posts dazu so lese  Ich finde es leider extrem uneinfallsreich, wenn Leute die gerade an ihrer Meisterarbeit oder was auch immer schreiben, in Foren nach Umfragestimmen jagen. Ich frage mich auch welche "Skills" bei einer Umfrage um das Sozialverhalten mit neuen Medien sich handeln soll..? Vielleicht meldet sich der TE ja hier im Thread dazu, wobei ich glaube er/sie habe sich nur wegen der Umfrage hier angemeldet und wird wohl nicht mehr hier reinschauen. Ich frage mich wie die Studenten ihre Arbeiten geschrieben haben, als es noch kein www gab  Ich habe vor einigen Jahren ja auch mal in einer Casting-Agentur gearbeitet und musste unter anderem auch nach Leuten suchen, weil sich halt nicht für jedes Format direkt Leute melden (Gott, wie das klingt ), aber dort haben meine Kollegen auch oft in Foren gepostet und sich dadurch was erhofft. Ich fand diese Art und Weise der Recherche immer etwas fragwürdig und denke Foren sind nicht dafür gedacht, dass man in solchen gezielt nach Leuten suchen sollte. Dafür gibt es andere Börsen und Dienste im Internet. Klar, ist ja immer noch alles freiwillig bla bla aber ich habe mich hier schon lange nicht mehr ausführlich(er) über etwas aufgeregt 

 

 

Was ganz anderes :'D ; Ein (internationaler/nicht deutschsprachiger) Kunde hatte gerade etwas mit einem Keltenkreuz in der Hand und fragte seine Begleitung, ob das ein typisch deutsches Symbol sei. Dieser schaute mich dann und ich sagte, dass das Keltenkreuz eher in den skandinavischen Ländern als Symbol getragen wird und hier in Deutschland nicht zu den "typischen Symbolen" zähle. Mir rutschte dann noch raus, dass die meisten "typisch deutschen Symbole" mittlerweile verboten sein  Die schauten mich auch nur an nach dem Motto "Stupid Nazi-Whore" - aber damit meinte ich das gar nicht SOOOO  NAJA!

 

Noch 1h dann Feierabend. Fix daily Quest machen und dann auch schon bald Bubu, weil morgen wieder "Früh"-Schicht


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2015)

So einen Post direkt unter dem, indem ich mich nahezu über solche Aktionen aufrege?  Habs mir angeschaut, aber nicht geliked. Finde es nicht gut. Sorry.


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2015)

Heute ganz viele Teuros gekauft. Danke Nationalbank :33


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (15. Januar 2015)

Claire ist halt immer etwas freaky drauf, aber sonst sehr nice!


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Januar 2015)

So einen Post direkt unter dem, indem ich mich nahezu über solche Aktionen aufrege? 

Ein Skandal! Er hätte mindestens einen Post abwarten können!


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2015)

EBEN!


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2015)

Ein Skandal! Er hätte mindestens einen Post abwarten können!

warum warst du nicht so nett? bist doch sonst immer so schnell


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2015)

VERKLAG IHN DOCH!


----------



## orkman (15. Januar 2015)

VERKLAGEN ?! NOOOO 

es bleibt euch ueberlassen ob ihr es liken wollt oder nicht , ich bitte euch nur es zu tun , um ihr und mir den gefallen zu tun ... es wird nicht einmal auf eurem facebook profil oder twitter angezeigt dass ihr es geliked habt


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2015)

NUR DAMIT DIE WIEDER MEHR SENDEZEIT BEKOMMEN, HUH!?


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2015)

VERKLAGEN ?! NOOOO 

es bleibt euch ueberlassen ob ihr es liken wollt oder nicht , ich bitte euch nur es zu tun , um ihr und mir den gefallen zu tun ... es wird nicht einmal auf eurem facebook profil oder twitter angezeigt dass ihr es geliked habt 

 

Die holen gleich die Internetpolizei, hau schnell ab!


----------



## orkman (15. Januar 2015)

NUR DAMIT DIE WIEDER MEHR SENDEZEIT BEKOMMEN, HUH!?

oeh what ? sendezeit ? ich bin verpeilt ... hier geht es um einen wettbewerb um ein fanpackage zu gewinnen von der sängerin anastacia ... ausserdem stimme ich dir zu dass foren und das internet vllt nicht der geeignete raum sind um solche umfragen zu stellen wie du in deinem post oben gesagt hast ... und ich habe ja auch darauf hingewiesen dass ich sowas normalerweise nicht mache ... ich will damit nur einer freundin helfen, die mehr likes braucht ; und ehrlich gesagt finde ich es etwas bloed dass die leute dann nicht liken wollen , denn IHR habt keinen nachteil davon  ... ihr helft nur einer anderen person das gewinnspiel zu gewinnen und mehr nicht ... es ist wie ne älteren dame über die strasse zu helfen ... schadet euch nicht die 2 min zu helfen und die frau ist trotzdem endlos glücklich darüber


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2015)

Die Antwort ging an Sozi, bezüglich "Verklag ihn doch!"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2015)

floxmox<3


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2015)

orkman - sorry, aber das Gesuch konnte nicht stehen bleiben. Werbung/Aufruf und Klick- und Gewinnspiel. Wenn das jeder macht, verkommt das Forum zur Spam-Zone.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2015)

HA, Internetpolizei kam, sah und siegte! <3


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (15. Januar 2015)




----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2015)

OMFG WAFFE!!!!!


----------



## Reflox (15. Januar 2015)

floxmox<3

Sozi


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2015)

Internet-Polizei?


----------



## orkman (15. Januar 2015)

orkman - sorry, aber das Gesuch konnte nicht stehen bleiben. Werbung/Aufruf und Klick- und Gewinnspiel. Wenn das jeder macht, verkommt das Forum zur Spam-Zone.

hmm schade , hat besagte internet polizei doch zugeschlagen  ... versteh ich natürlich , aber den versuch wars wert


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2015)

Stasi 2.0. Zam sieht alles, weiß alles


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Januar 2015)

Oder als ob man eine Wahl manipulieren würde, damit ein Kandidat, den man nicht kennt, gewinnt.


----------



## orkman (15. Januar 2015)

Oder als ob man eine Wahl manipulieren würde, damit ein Kandidat, den man nicht kennt, gewinnt.

sind das nicht wahlen generell ? bei uns in Luxemburg herrscht wahlpflicht und ich kenn die deutsche politik besser als die luxemburgische und das geht den meisten so ... deshalb herrscht bei uns im land allgemein: " man wählt die christliche partei aus tradition" (CSV) ...


----------



## Wynn (15. Januar 2015)

Oder als ob man eine Wahl manipulieren würde, damit ein Kandidat, den man nicht kennt, gewinnt.

 

Geben wir Zam Vollmachten wie dem Imperator damals ^^


----------



## Aun (16. Januar 2015)

Geben wir Zam Vollmachten wie dem Imperator damals ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 VS. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich nehm ersteren, dessen soldaten treffen wenigstens, billionenweise


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Januar 2015)

Bin auch für ersterer. Wenn man dran denkt, wie der Arbeitsalltag eines Space Marines ausschaut, ist "die Macht" Kinderkram.


----------



## Wynn (16. Januar 2015)

Bin auch für ersterer. Wenn man dran denkt, wie der Arbeitsalltag eines Space Marines ausschaut, ist "die Macht" Kinderkram.

 

Jo vorm Bruderkrieg war der Arbeitsalltag noch einfacher denk ich mal


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Januar 2015)

Spielen grade auf dem Seminar Werwolf. Oh Gott. Wie die Meisten nicht logisch denken können.:/


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2015)

Der eine ist Werwolf ihr müsst euch verstecken weil sonst euch der Werwolf frisst ?


----------



## Aun (17. Januar 2015)

wynn das spiel heißt "werwöfle von düsterwald" bzw nur "werwölfe" und nein das ist kein versteckspiel, eher was zum denken und täuschen


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2015)

axxo 

 

dann soll er es schreiben ^^


----------



## H2OTest (17. Januar 2015)

Sozi 

bäg n reflox ... kann man das essen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2015)

Bei uns wurde auf den Seminaren nur gesoffen... ja eigentlich nur gesoffen.

 

Mhh. Vielleicht auch noch mehr, aber primär nur gesoffen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Januar 2015)

wynn das spiel heißt "werwöfle von düsterwald" bzw nur "werwölfe" und nein das ist kein versteckspiel, eher was zum denken und täuschen


Genau das.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Januar 2015)

Mir fehlt Sozialinkompetent. Er hat immer für gute Laune gesorgt und hatte stehts ein offenes Ohr für seine Mitmenschen. Auch wenn es nicht sein eigenes war.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Januar 2015)

Och Schrotti. <3
Bin nächste Woche wieder aktiver!


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2015)

dann haben wir wieder mehr leben hier ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Januar 2015)

Bin ich dir nicht gut genug?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0-ndQFKz-Y8 

 

Wohl momentan das Beste im Interweb


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2015)

Ist er den ins Bett Shikari ?

 

@schrotti dich erreicht man doch in der sb ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Januar 2015)

Sozi war doch die Tage die ganze Zeit in WoW/Hearthstone online, der scheut nur das Forum!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Januar 2015)

Ich war gestern mittag zu letzt on 
Würde doch niemals dich & Shika meiden!


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Januar 2015)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Januar 2015)

Ich habe Bauchschmerzen und muss noch 39 Minuten arbeiten/im Laden sein


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Januar 2015)

Erdbeeeerwoche.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Januar 2015)

Ne, die ist ja nimmer


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Januar 2015)

Erklärt die Laune!


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Januar 2015)

hö?!


----------



## ZAM (17. Januar 2015)

Erklärt die Laune!



 

Wenn es danach gehen würde, hätte ich jeden Tag solchen Mist.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Januar 2015)

GEWONNEN AMK 5/5


----------



## Wynn (17. Januar 2015)

Wenn es danach gehen würde, hätte ich jeden Tag solchen Mist.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

[myvideo]http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3056560/Bernd_das_Brot_Tanzt_das_Brot[/myvideo]

 

Da muss ich gleich daran denken ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Januar 2015)

woooow. Ich hätte nicht gedacht dass die WoW-Community nach MoP noch beschissener werden kann. DA HABE ICH MICH WOHL GEIRRT HAHAH.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. Januar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnEotzGO07M


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Januar 2015)

falscher thread


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. Januar 2015)

nein


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2015)

nein

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VVmmQN5YelM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. Januar 2015)

Louis de Funes ist der Größte, schon allein für La Folie des grandeurs und Brust oder Keule, fantastisch


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dJpIkEj4N_A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Wenn ich noch einmal die Frage höre: "Was darf Satire ?"

dann jage ich diesen ganzen ollen christenschuppen mitsamt seiner verschimmelten öffentlichen rechtlichen clientel in namen Allahs in die Luft.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. Januar 2015)

Äääh...


----------



## Wynn (18. Januar 2015)

Äääh...

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qfResyFrqlM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (18. Januar 2015)

Hihihi


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2015)

Hab ich es vermisst mich mit WoW Hardcore-Nerds auseinanderzusetzen.

 

Nicht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Januar 2015)

^Nur weil ich n timer gefordert habe zum prepotten?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2015)

Nene war im Upper Blackrock Spire 

 

Musste bei deinem Timer aber auch schmunzeln, auch wenn er wohl angebracht gewesen wäre


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Januar 2015)

Zumal du tot warst, der heiler auf 30% mana aber nvm.
Tanks heut zu tage...


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2015)

falscher thread

 

 


nein

doch, ruhe im puff. emmy saufen und die leute hier posten lassen. den ghetto schrott kannst im "was hörst du" thread lassen. außer der song passt für die allgemeinheit zum kontext


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2015)

Zumal du tot warst, der heiler auf 30% mana aber nvm.
Tanks heut zu tage...

naaaa soll ich nicht doch noch als heiler dazu kommen? gear hab ich alles dabei, und leg ich ab dem lvl auch gerne ab ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Januar 2015)

Tanks heut zu tage...

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du doch nicht.-.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2015)

Pappa hat gesprochen


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Januar 2015)

Ja, dann ist ja gut.


----------



## Aun (18. Januar 2015)

Zumal du tot warst, der heiler auf 30% mana aber nvm.
Tanks heut zu tage...

 

 


 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 


Pappa hat gesprochen  

viel mir sofort ein:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wz_DNrKVrQ8


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Januar 2015)

Gucke grad NFL, oh Gott. Das ist ja sogar interessant.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (19. Januar 2015)

hahahaha ich kann nicht mehr... Vor allem das Queen Lied mach jetzt natürlich schon Eindruck

Lol


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2015)

Mal ne Noobfrage - Kann man mit Level 100 und nem iLvL von 635 die Cata Raids solo machen ?


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2015)

ja die cataraids sind auf 25hc solo machbar(als wl jedenfalls ohne probleme). bei dw würd ichs vllt 1-2 leute mitnehmen


----------



## Wynn (19. Januar 2015)

du kannst alle raids bis mop solo machen

 

für die mop raids gestern in den mogushan palast da wo der archologie panda steht da kannste die mop raids im storymode machen


----------



## Aun (19. Januar 2015)

storymode




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2015)

Und die MoP Raids schafft man auch Solo ? Mhh mal gleich ausprobieren.

 

trololo was man alles so findet, wenn man die Cata HCs nachholt 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Januar 2015)

Überlege ob ich auf ein RNG-Deck hinarbeite.
Bestehend aus Portalen, Bombenwerfern, Sprengmagiern, Ragnaros, Dr. Bumm, Schreddern, Rekombulatoren & anderen Mechs.

Stelle es mir so lustig vor. <3


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Januar 2015)

Bis das Internet Amok läuft, weil du nicht Meta spielst sondern Spaß haben willst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Januar 2015)

Werde nacher meinen Staub dafür opfern. .-. 
Fehln ja nur die bomber und rekombulatoren.. letztere könnte ich auch im handlock unterbringen - irgendwie

Am besten noch Mechwarper und Verwüster rein.

Das wird soooooo lustig


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Januar 2015)

Klingt auf jeden Fall nice, Sozi


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Januar 2015)

Zum ersten Mal 3 Dollar Bill eingesammelt. Macht Spaß mit dem ganzen rng.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Januar 2015)

Schrotti welches spiel spielste?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Januar 2015)

The Binding of Isaac


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Januar 2015)

Schrotti welches spiel spielste?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Januar 2015)

Kenns halt nich :/


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Januar 2015)

Kenns halt nich :/
 


Ist ja auch nichts dabei, wenn man was nicht kennt. Ein Facepalm bei so ner Frage ist jetzt nicht gerade angebracht, um es mal nett zu formulieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Januar 2015)

VIER STUNDEN ARBEIT IN EINER GESCHRIEBEN<3 

BULIMIELERNEN FTW!

Ich liebe Auswendig lernen.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Januar 2015)

Hoffentlich ist die Leistung nicht dementsprechend. Ansonsten GZ zur Performance.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Januar 2015)

Nö schreibe in der Regel 1-2. Dafür vergesse ich halt alles nicht medizinische unfassbar schnell wieder.

Uh...und Mathe... Da versuchs ichs nicht einmal.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Januar 2015)

Ist ja auch nichts dabei, wenn man was nicht kennt. Ein Facepalm bei so ner Frage ist jetzt nicht gerade angebracht, um es mal nett zu formulieren.

 

go and cry me a river - srsly. Was hast denn in letzter Zeit fürn Stock im Arsch.


----------



## Aun (20. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Januar 2015)

Ja, sonst hat er auch kein Problem mit mir/meinen Posts gehabt aber seit kurzem, he. Einfach auffällig und nervig :c weil eigentlich mag bzw mochte ich Schrotti ja.


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2015)

Mit Saints Row 4 - Gat out of the Hell dürfte wohl die Reihe ihren "Jumping the Shark" erreicht haben 

 

Wenn ich allein das hier sehe ^^

 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g5SNafZuaMk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2015)

Ich sag mal nein, weil ich dir nicht unterstellen will, dass du mit dem Ausdruck nichts anfangen kannst.


----------



## Tikume (22. Januar 2015)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jumping_the_shark

 

Ich hätte mal wieder Bock auf die Saints Row Anarchie, allerdings habe ich eh noch genug Beschäftigung.


----------



## Wynn (22. Januar 2015)

schrotti ich kann damit was anfangen 

 

auch vor tikumes link


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Januar 2015)

ok wieder was gelernt. ich stimme zu, saint rows ist vorbei.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Januar 2015)

schrotti ich kann damit was anfangen 

Deswegen sag ich ja auch, dass ich dir das nicht unterstelle.


----------



## Reflox (22. Januar 2015)

Saints Row 2 war noch gut, Saints Row 3 war naja. Der Vierte Teil ist einfach nurnoch Katastrophe, mit den 7 Euros hätte ich mir noch n Crusader Kings DLC holen können, anstatt es für den Mist zu verschleudern.


----------



## ZAM (22. Januar 2015)

Mit Teil 4 hatte ich unglaublich viel Spaß.


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2015)

Mit Teil 4 hatte ich unglaublich viel Spaß.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (23. Januar 2015)

Kenn ich nicht, sagt mir nichts.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Januar 2015)

me today

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Januar 2015)

Ich mag Eis.


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Crusader Kings 2 Foren


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (23. Januar 2015)

Hab mir das auch mal gekauft, aber nie Zeit gehabt mich da reinzufinden


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2015)

Hab mir das auch mal gekauft, aber nie Zeit gehabt mich da reinzufinden

 

Habe es mir auch vor einer Weile mal geholt, da ich schon ziemlich Erfahrung in Europa Universalis habe. Habe es aber auch wieder gelassen, da es so verdammt kompliziert war. Jetzt in den letzten 2 Wochen habe ich endlich reingefunden und im Multiplayer sind ein Kumpel und ich fast unschlagbar, weil wir alle Titel untereinander behalten und ewige Bündisse haben, durch dauernde Heirat und Inzucht.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (23. Januar 2015)

Haha klingt ja fantastisch das will ich auch


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Januar 2015)

Ich will mir gerade fürs nebenbei twinken einen Charakter auf Allianz-Seite erstellen in WoW ... finde aber irgendwie alle Rassen als Frauen so super mädchenhaft, dass es mir schon fast wieder die Lust nimmt  Zwergin habe ich schonmal auf Level 40 gebracht und finde es einfach schrecklich wie sie laufen und eine Level 90-Worgen-Dame habe ich halt schon. :c


----------



## Wynn (23. Januar 2015)

durch dauernde Heirat und Inzucht.

 

Du heisst nicht zufällig Lennister mit Nachname ?

 


Haha klingt ja fantastisch das will ich auch

 

Für mich wär dauernde Heirat und Inzucht nix aber jedem das seine


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (23. Januar 2015)

Dass Heirat nichts für dich ist, ist schon klar ^-^

 

bezweifle aber, dass die Entscheidung da bei dir liegt, lol


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Januar 2015)

Crusader Kings 2 ist schon ne gute Sache.


----------



## Reflox (23. Januar 2015)

Du heisst nicht zufällig Lennister mit Nachname ?

 

 

Schon, aber eher ein anderer Lannister.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Januar 2015)

Schon, aber eher ein anderer Lannister.

 

 

 

 

Ohhhhh - Shiiiiiit

 

 

you gonna have a bad time.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2015)

On the toilet


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Januar 2015)

war heute das erstemal wieder arbeiten, war super.
Wie sie sich alle gefreut haben!

Und grad 
am handy spotify angemachtt... The anaesthesist<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2015)

Ich hab noch nen Level 90er Boost... Deathknight, Warri, Shaman oder Hunter ?


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Januar 2015)

Shamy


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2015)

Warrior


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2015)

Genau die beiden Klassen, auf die ich kein Bock hab  Vllt bewahre ich mir den auch erstmal auf, Gametime läuft bald ab und danach ist wohl erstmal Ende.


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2015)

dann hebs lieber auf, wird ja nicht schlecht


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Januar 2015)

Genau die beiden Klassen, auf die ich kein Bock hab  Vllt bewahre ich mir den auch erstmal auf, Gametime läuft bald ab und danach ist wohl erstmal Ende.

 

 

WARUM NENNST DU SIE DANN?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. Januar 2015)

Weil er die noch nicht hat?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Januar 2015)

WARUM NENNST DU SIE DANN?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

WEIL DIE IM LEVEL 60ER BEREICH SIND UND ICH KEIN BOCK HABE NEN ANDEREN CHARAKTER AUF 60 ZU SPIELEN NUR UM DIE BERUFE AUCH AUF 600 ZU HABEN UND DIE KLASSEN HABE ICH HALT AUCH NOCH NICHT AUSGIEBIG GESPIELT NÄ


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Januar 2015)

Wenn du auf Krieger und Shamy keine Lust hast, warum nicht dann einfach direkt den Hunter?!


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Januar 2015)

Schnürsenkel, natürlicher Erzfeind von Katzen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Januar 2015)

Wenn du auf Krieger und Shamy keine Lust hast, warum nicht dann einfach direkt den Hunter?! 

 

Ja der wirds auch wohl sein - ihm fehlen zwar noch ein paar Level, aber die gehen ja auch fix. Werde aber trotzdem erstmal warten...

 

Danke jedenfalls <3


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Januar 2015)

Welches Level ist der Hunter denn? Ich habe ja auch auf jedem Level irgendwas rumhängen.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Januar 2015)

Ich brauche das o___O http://imgur.com/gallery/3JIGxGe


----------



## Wynn (25. Januar 2015)

kann man die überhaupt dann noch benutzen ? ich hätte sorge das die dann beschädigt wird


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Januar 2015)

Naja, Glasschutz oder so natürlich dann drüber ^^

 

 

 

... Beziehungsweise: Was wird denn groß an einem Tisch, wenn er nicht gerade transportiert wird, beschädigt? Schneiden wird man auf Brettchen, für Gläser/Tassen/Krüge halt Untersetzer..?


----------



## Aun (25. Januar 2015)

wynn lebt halt in einer anderen welt patie ^^


----------



## Wynn (25. Januar 2015)

okay an glasplatte nicht gedacht ^^ 

 

aber auch die kann doch risse bekommen wenn jemand was rauffällt und so


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Januar 2015)

Du sollst auf dem Tisch auch nicht Riverdance aufführen.


----------



## Wynn (25. Januar 2015)

was du wieder denkst schrotti ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2015)

noch 3 Stunden bis zur Klausur :X


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2015)

viel glück!


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2015)

danke


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2015)

Wird schon. Ich hab keine Ahnung was du studierst, aber packste!:>


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Januar 2015)

Wird schon. Ich hab keine Ahnung was du studierst, aber packste!:>

 

oO Bin ich die Einzige, die den Leuten hier zuhört und die Sachen länger als 2 Tage behält?!?!?


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2015)

oO Bin ich die Einzige, die den Leuten hier zuhört und die Sachen länger als 2 Tage behält?!?!?  

 nein bist du nicht. jeder weiss, das schrotti ein kleiner itler ist.

fun fact: die gattung schrotti schrottiensis ernährt sich hauptsächlich von zwiebeln und nutella (in der reihenfolge)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2015)

oO Bin ich die Einzige, die den Leuten hier zuhört und die Sachen länger als 2 Tage behält?!?!?  



Da ich nur Lachs und Hearthstone im Kopf habe, ja bist du.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Januar 2015)




----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2015)

Kann mir grad so ein paar Namen meiner Lieblingsbuffies merken.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2015)

Wie heiße ich?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2015)

Schrotti&#128514;


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2015)

Wie heiße ich?

 


Wie heiße ich?

 

 


Schrotti

ehhh falsch.

Schrottinator, Herr der Zwiebeln, Gebieter über Nutellatoast


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2015)

Wird schon. Ich hab keine Ahnung was du studierst, aber packste!:>

 

Schrotti studiert folgendes:

 

Wenn man einer Katze ein Marmeladentoast auf den Rücken befestigt und sie aus dann aus einer bestimmten höhe in kissen fallen lässt landet sie auf allen vieren oder auf den rücken weil ja ein marmeladentoast immer auf der bestrichen seite fällt nach fast 3 jahren forschung schreibt er jetzt seine facharbeit fertig drüber


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2015)

Wenn man einer Katze ein Marmeladentoast auf den Rücken befestigt und sie aus dann aus einer bestimmten höhe in kissen fallen lässt landet sie auf allen vieren oder auf den rücken weil ja ein marmeladentoast immer auf der bestrichen seite fällt nach fast 3 jahren forschung schreibt er jetzt seine facharbeit fertig drüber

Und jetzt nochmal in Sprache.


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2015)

Und jetzt nochmal in Sprache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2015)

Das einzige, was nicht passt, ist die Hautfarbe. Sonst wäre das 1:1 aus meinem Leben übernommen.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Januar 2015)

Schrotti ist nicht schwarz LOL!??!


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2015)

Schrotti ist nicht schwarz? Das ist Rassismus!


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2015)

Und sexistisch ist es auch noch!


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2015)

Und sexistisch ist es auch noch!

 

ÜBERPRÜFE DEINE PRIVILEGIEN DU CIS-WHITE SHITLORD!


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2015)

*gibt Reflox etwas Reis und rohen Fisch*

 

alles wird gut


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2015)

*gibt Reflox etwas Reis und rohen Fisch*

 

alles wird gut 

WÜRMER INC.


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2015)

*gibt Reflox etwas Reis und rohen Fisch*

 

alles wird gut 

 

HILFE ICH WERDE UNTERDRÜCKT


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2015)

*gibt Reflox etwas Reis und rohen Fisch*

 

alles wird gut 

WEGEN SOLCHEN AUSSAGEN WERDEN TÄGLICH MINDESTENS 500 MILLIARDEN FRAUEN VERGEWALTIGT! 

 

Wir brauchen eine Petition und einen Patreon-Account. Nur so können wir die Welt retten!


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2015)

WEGEN SOLCHEN AUSSAGEN WERDEN TÄGLICH MINDESTENS 500 MILLIARDEN FRAUEN VERGEWALTIGT! 

 

Wir brauchen eine Petition und einen Patreon-Account. Nur so können wir die Welt retten!

 

DAS WORT MILLIARDEN TRIGGERT MICH DU SHITLORD ;_;


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2015)

HILFE ICH WERDE UNTERDRÜCKT

 

Los du musst heute noch mindesten 1000 Gold farmen 

 


WEGEN SOLCHEN AUSSAGEN WERDEN TÄGLICH MINDESTENS 500 MILLIARDEN FRAUEN VERGEWALTIGT! 

 

Wir brauchen eine Petition und einen Patreon-Account. Nur so können wir die Welt retten!

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o5Gnz8bLAkI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2015)

TRIGGERT

Mich triggert TRIGGERT. Bleib bloß weg mit deiner Rape-Cultur!


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2015)

Mich triggert TRIGGERT. Bleib bloß weg mit deiner Rape-Cultur!

 

MISOGYNY! MISOGYNY!


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2015)

HILFE! Reflox WILL MICH TÖTEN!


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2015)

Hilfe ich bin ein Opfer von Unterdrückung und sexueller Belästigung gebt mir Geld


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Januar 2015)

Hast du seinen Namen copypasted?!


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2015)

Wow nur weil mein Name nicht in deine weisse männliche Heterogesellschaft passt!

RASSISMUS! SEXISMUS!


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2015)

So viel Vergewaltigung hier!


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2015)

Ich kriege schon Panikattacken, ich musste wegen diesen ganzen Morddrohungen und der sexuellen Belästigung schon mein Haus verlassen!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2015)

Was hier vergewaltigt wird ist mein Hirn...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2015)

Ich luv dich aber floxmox


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2015)

Ich kriege schon Panikattacken, ich musste wegen diesen ganzen Morddrohungen und der sexuellen Belästigung schon mein Haus verlassen!

Das wichtigste ist Twitter. Und immer schön in die Kamera lächeln, wenn die Polizeieskorte dich zum Einkaufen bringt.


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2015)

U-Unterdrückung!


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2015)

Das wichtigste ist Twitter. Und immer schön in die Kamera lächeln, wenn die Polizeieskorte dich zum Einkaufen bringt.

 

Und nicht vergessen, wenn du dein Haus verlassen musst und dich in einem anderen verstecken musst, dann nur in eins, das den exakt selben Raum mit den exakt selben schwarzen Strichen an der Wand hat.


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2015)

Ich kriege schon Panikattacken, ich musste wegen diesen ganzen Morddrohungen und der sexuellen Belästigung schon mein Haus verlassen!

 

Regnet das bei euch auch gerade ?


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2015)

Wow nur weil mein Name nicht in deine weisse männliche Heterogesellschaft passt!

RASSISMUS! SEXISMUS!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2015)

HOMOPHOBIE AUCH NOCH DAS WERDE ICH IN MEINEM TUMBLR BLOG SCHREIBEN


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2015)

HOMOPHOBIE AUCH NOCH DAS WERDE ICH IN MEINEM TUMBLR BLOG SCHREIBEN

 

und Reflox in seinen Blog

 

Liebes Tagebuch,

heute hatte ich angst vor Menschen.


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2015)

und auf seinem tumblr blog wird er dann von den typen der westboro baptist church angeflamed und erniedrigt


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Januar 2015)

Homophobie ist nicht die Angst vor Menschen, Wynn.


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2015)

Homophobie ist nicht die Angst vor Menschen, Wynn. 

das klingt aber viel besser als "*Gruppenbezogene Menschenfeindlichkeit"*


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2015)

Ich fühle mich belästigt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2015)

Homophobe haben da ja was mit der Pegida gemeinsam :>


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2015)

Homophobe haben da ja was mit der Pegida gemeinsam :>

sie fühlen sich beleidigt und von der lügenpresse verarscht?


----------



## Wynn (26. Januar 2015)

Homophobie ist nicht die Angst vor Menschen, Wynn.

 

Ich weiss


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Januar 2015)

Eher die Tatsache, dass sie so tun als ob sie vor was Angst hätten  :laugh:


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2015)

Ich versteh immernoch nicht warum Hass auf Homosexuelle als Phobie bezeichnet wird. Ist ja nicht so als würden diese Leute schreiend auf einen Stuhl springen wenn sie 2 Schwule sehen.


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2015)

frag mal die 80 leute der westboro baptrist church ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Januar 2015)

Phopie steht auch für Aversion.


----------



## Reflox (26. Januar 2015)

Die Leute von der Westboro Baptist Church kommen mit Fackeln und Scheiterhaufen, die springen nicht auf Stühle.


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2015)

ich frag mich grad wieer auf stühle kommt? wen interessieren stühle bei nem anständigen brand?


----------



## Wynn (27. Januar 2015)

Vieleicht hat Reflox eine Stuhl Phobie


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2015)

Oh captain my captain...


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2015)

Oh captain my captain...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. Januar 2015)

Ich versteh immernoch nicht warum Hass auf Homosexuelle als Phobie bezeichnet wird. Ist ja nicht so als würden *diese Leute schreiend auf einen Stuhl springen* wenn sie 2 Schwule sehen.

 

Deswegen Stühle.

 

Aus gegeben Anlass:

 

Kobane wurde befreit, die Parasiten des IS wurden endlich aus der Stadt vertrieben!

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGvbx2q1yf0


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2015)

2 stühle eine meinung?

ich sag nur "piss in die ecke, kack daneben"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Januar 2015)

Eben mal wieder angefangen zu zeichnen. :c


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Januar 2015)

ahuahuehuahue. Einen Lachs?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Januar 2015)

Nee  
Auch wenn ich lachs liebe.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Januar 2015)

Ist dein dummes CSgo komplett runtergeladen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Januar 2015)

Nö war Cs:s


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2015)

Was hast du gegen CS?


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Januar 2015)

EDIT GOD DAMMIT

Ich werfe die ganzen Teile immer durcheinander.

 

1.6 finde ich am besten - alles andere doof.


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2015)

1.6 finde ich am besten - alles andere doof.


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2015)

das war doch gut als es noch kein stand alone war


----------



## ZAM (27. Januar 2015)

das war doch gut als es noch kein stand alone war



Ein "k" zu viel? *g*
Beta 5.4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Januar 2015)

http://ptr.wowhead.com/item=122674/s-e-l-f-i-e-camera-mkii

 

Ist nicht deren Ernst oder ?


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2015)

http://ptr.wowhead.com/item=122674/s-e-l-f-i-e-camera-mkii

 

Ist nicht deren Ernst oder ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2015)

http://ptr.wowhead.com/item=122674/s-e-l-f-i-e-camera-mkii

 

Ist nicht deren Ernst oder ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wollen sie noch n Twitter Feature einbauen?


----------



## Wynn (28. Januar 2015)

Wollen sie noch n Twitter Feature einbauen?

 

zusammen mit den neuen Blutelfen in 6.1


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Januar 2015)

Blutelfen-Spieler sind doch eh so zu-jeder-Stunde-Seflie-Macher, Twitter-Kriegführer, Essen-auf-Instagram-Poster und Hashtag-auf-Facebook-Nutzer.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2015)

Blutelfen > alle anderen Horde-Rassen


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2015)

Ich war gerne Untoter.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Januar 2015)

Blutelfen > alle anderen Horde-Rassen

 

nopenopenope. Habe zu BC Blutelfe gespielt, da ich Paladin ausprobieren wollte und Allianz halt doof finde. Keine 2h nachdem Tauren auch Paladine sein konnten, habe ich den Transfer vorgenommen. Der Extra-Silence ist zwar nice, aber soweit ich es in Erinnerung habe teilt er sich den CD mit den anderen Silence-Fähigkeiten(?) oder so ähnlich. Das macht das dann schon wieder unnötig - außerdem nutzen 90% der Blutelfen-Spieler diesen Silence nicht  Meine Cousins haben sich mal einen Schurken von mir geliehen (Ich hatte einen Level 80 Schurken, die beiden wollten Double-Schurken-PvP machen, aber hatten keine Lust zu leveln. Haben sich dann da wir ja den gleichen Nachnamen haben meinen Schurken auf den schurkenlosen Account transferiert) und ihn dann zu einer Blutelfe gemacht :c Den Charakter habe ich mittlerweile wieder zurück, aber immer noch als Blutelfe, da ich den Charakter bisher nicht mehr gespielt habe.

Und von Design finde ich die Blutelfen auf Hordenseite - nach den Pandaren - am unansprechendsten. Die Weibchen sehen einfach so krass nach Barbie aus und die Männlichen einfach wie die Sunnyboys vor dem Herren. Nene, Untote sind da schon am coolsten.


----------



## Ogil (28. Januar 2015)

Blutelfen sind fuer Leute die eigentlich Allianz spielen wollten aber irgendwo gelesen haben, dass Horde cooler ist.

 

(Gnometten > all!)


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2015)

sprach der goblin


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Januar 2015)

Das war ein Unfall, Aun. Ursprünglich war der Krieger eine Untote, dann habe ich ihn zwischendurch mal zum Goblin gemacht, weil sie neu waren und bla, war ja dann kurz - weil meine Gilde gewechselt hat - bei der Allianz und dort eine Gnomin und als ich wieder zur Horde zurück bin, habe ich wieder einen Goblin gemacht weil ich nicht nachgedacht habe. :c


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2015)

Unfall




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2015)

Im ja auch Prinzip Allianz > Horde. Ich finde Orgrimmar so hässlich, genauso wie die Horde Garni.

 

 

Nur doof, wenn man das zu spät merkt und alle Chars auf der falschen Seite hat


----------



## Reflox (28. Januar 2015)

Im ja auch Prinzip Allianz > Horde. Ich finde Orgrimmar so hässlich, genauso wie die Horde Garni.

 

 

Nur doof, wenn man das zu spät merkt und alle Chars auf der falschen Seite hat 

 

Orgrimmar ist halt eine Stadt für harte Krieger, nicht für Waschlappen bei denen alles steril sauber sein muss.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. Januar 2015)

Please. Wo ist Ironforge denn bitte steril ...


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Januar 2015)

Also kann die Allianz nicht mal das.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Januar 2015)

Projektarbeit. Habs Thema Kreativität. Maximaler Umfang18 Seiten. Wie soll das gehen? Allein das vorgegebene Inhaltsverzeichnis ist 2 Seiten lang. .-.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Januar 2015)

Ein vorgegebenes Inhaltsverzeichnis ist echt assig. Lustigerweise sollst du was über Kreativität schreiben und genau die wird unterdrückt damit.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Januar 2015)

Paradox was?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Januar 2015)

18 Seiten und + 2 Seiten Inhaltsverzeichnis. Da stimmt was nicht.  Obwohl... doch kann sein. Ist aber eigenartig.

 

Btw, da wir im Ich habe etwas Neues - Thread auf die Diskussion kamen...

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EaiYKAoI5YE

 

War mir vorher nicht bewusst.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2015)

Hier, alle schön test0rn ^^

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/Die-neue-buffed-Webseite-Betatest-jetzt-live-1149010/


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich hätte beim Design einige Dinge anders gemacht. Aber ich glaube es geht ja nur um Bugs und co.. also lurke ich mich wieder davon.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. Januar 2015)

Guten morgäääääähn Buffed


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich hätte beim Design einige Dinge anders gemacht. Aber ich glaube es geht ja nur um Bugs und co.. also lurke ich mich wieder davon.

Ich denke nicht, dass die Seite besser wäre, wenn man überall ein Bild von Nicolas Cage hinpappt.   _*trolling around at the speed of sound*_


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2015)

Ich denke nicht, dass die Seite besser wäre, wenn man überall ein Bild von Nicolas Cage hinpappt.   _*trolling around at the speed of sound*_

 

War schön dich kennengelernt zu haben - jetzt wirste ja bald gestraft von ihr wegen gotteslästerung


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Ich hätte beim Design einige Dinge anders gemacht. Aber ich glaube es geht ja nur um Bugs und co.. also lurke ich mich wieder davon.


So lange es nicht um einen Komplett-Umbau geht (weil das nicht passieren wird), kannst die Eingebungen natürlich gern auch in dem Feedback-Thread hinterlassen.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Januar 2015)

Na, sind nur Kleinigkeiten wie Weißraum und so ein Quatsch. Mal sehen, wann ich die Muse dazu habe etwas genauer hinzuschauen und zu verfassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Beta läuft ja ein paar Wochen.

 

Ich habe gerade die Schlüssel für meine neue Wohnung bekommen ^__^ Leider scheint mir der Bereich für den Kühlschrank etwas schmal.. muss ich gleich nochmal direkt ausmessen und hoffen, dass es passt - sonst habe ich 'n Problem.  Aber ansonsten freue ich mich. Habe natürlich wieder das Bad größer in Erinnerung gehabt, als es eigentlich ist - aber najaaaaaaa. Nicht schlimm! Leider ist es gerade voll am schneeregnen, sonst wäre ich schon wieder los und würde das messen und schonmal paar Sachen einkaufen, aber meh.


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2015)

dann glückwunsch zum neuen heim wo du dann wieder ruhe hast


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Januar 2015)

NeueWohnung einrichten macht immer so Spaß.


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2015)

Ich habe gerade die Schlüssel für meine neue Wohnung bekommen ^__^ Leider scheint mir der Bereich für den Kühlschrank etwas schmal.. muss ich gleich nochmal direkt ausmessen und hoffen, dass es passt - sonst habe ich 'n Problem.  Aber ansonsten freue ich mich. Habe natürlich wieder das Bad größer in Erinnerung gehabt, als es eigentlich ist - aber najaaaaaaa. Nicht schlimm! Leider ist es gerade voll am schneeregnen, sonst wäre ich schon wieder los und würde das messen und schonmal paar Sachen einkaufen, aber meh.



Finally ^^ Und Interwebs?


----------



## Wynn (30. Januar 2015)

Internet gibts wenn der Nachbar sein Wlan nicht gesichert hat ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Januar 2015)

Eh, ich habe seit Dezember auch hier in der Wohnung eigenes Internet!

 

Montag kommt der Techniker und schaltet die Büchse frei.. sofern mein Router mal irgendwann ankommt...?!


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand meinen Tan-Generator gesehen? Ich hab hier ein paar Mahnungen und Rechnungen rumliegen.


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VuFznhQyVJA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Weg mit den Dschungelcamp und co und bringt die Reality Show nach Deutschland


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2015)

wie faul ich geworden bin. Statt feiern zu gehen Breaking Bad zu Haus gucken.... ye ye.

 

nvm BB muss warten


----------



## Wynn (31. Januar 2015)

wie faul ich geworden bin. Statt feiern zu gehen Breaking Bad zu Haus gucken.... ye ye.

 

Es ist nichts falsches drann im Winter gemütlich mit einer Kuscheldecke sich vorm TV hinzusetzen 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keashaa (2. Februar 2015)

*müde* sonst noch wer munter?

Zuviel Sport am Wochenende und fühl mich schlapp. Daher heute nen entspannten am Abend machen


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Februar 2015)

Jau, ich bin auch seit 7:45 "munter"  Internet-Techniker war gerade da und jetzt habe ich auch wieder Internetzz - aber jetzt weiter Kartons auspacken :c


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2015)

Naja .. munter ... 

 

Die Signatur von Wynn ist da nicht gerade sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/julianeleopold/wg-lektionen

 

da muss ich unsere wg leute denken ^^

 

@zam 

 

ist dir meine pcgames signatur lieber ?

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Habe ja gemerkt das man bei pcgames schnell likes bekommt für sachen die hier verpönt sind ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Februar 2015)

Katzen und Brüste sind hier verpönt? Ich glaube das ist eine Lüge.


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2015)

das war nur eine frage ob die sig zam mehr gefällt patie ^^

 

 

das mit den likes war dort halt nur ein test wie weit man gehen kann bis die mods eingreifen ^^


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2015)

Katzen und Brüste sind hier verpönt? Ich glaube das ist eine Lüge.

Ich glaube auch, dass er da was verwechselt.


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube auch, dass er da was verwechselt.  

jaja die guten alten zeiten, wo der NS noch voll mit bildern von netten damen war ^^


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2015)

naja da war das probleme nicht eher die frauen sondern die quellen von dem die frauen kamen die dann bei google malware alarm auslösten ^^


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2015)

naja da war das probleme nicht eher die frauen sondern die quellen von dem die frauen kamen die dann bei google malware alarm auslösten ^^

 

Das hat aber nichts mit dem Inhalt zu tun.


----------



## ZAM (2. Februar 2015)

jaja die guten alten zeiten, wo der NS noch voll mit bildern von netten damen war ^^

 

Bei der "Abschaffung" hatten wir noch kein 16er-Rating, aber davon ab muss es nicht in Sexismus abdriften.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Februar 2015)

SEXISMUS IST GUT


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Februar 2015)

jaja die guten alten zeiten, wo der NS noch voll mit bildern von netten damen war ^^

 

Ich erinnere mich daran als ob es gestern gewesen wäre - good old times (probably not for ZAM  )


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2015)

SEXISMUS IST GUT

 

Hier haste ein Bild von Lachs das dürfte für dich reichen heute 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Februar 2015)

omg wie geil.<3


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2015)

hmmm lecker lachs aus aquakulturen. mit ganz viel lecker antibiotika


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Februar 2015)

IST OK!


----------



## Wynn (2. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mRwkRzRBFf4
http:

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Die Inquisation hat einfach in Dragon Age 3 den besten Soundtrack


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Februar 2015)

in a moonlight shadow...


----------



## Aun (2. Februar 2015)

in a moonlight shadow...

sie haben gerufen?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6RmKZZl0xc


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube ich lade zur Premiere von GoT zu mir ein um es im Kreise von anderen Fans und Freunden über den Projektor in SUPER GROß UND COOL zu schauen  Mit typischen Game of Thrones Snacks und so!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Februar 2015)

komme dich dann besuchen.


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2015)

Du hast nen Projektor?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2015)

So die Schnauze voll. Ich kann es gar nicht mehr abwarten bis zum 10.2.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Februar 2015)

EVOLVE!


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2015)

Evolve?


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2015)

EVOLVE!

War heute auch Cast-Thema 
 
Evolve?

Kommt am 10.2 *g*


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2015)

Ich grüße alle Paties.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Februar 2015)

Du hast nen Projektor?

 

 

Jop


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2015)

Jop


Swain!


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2015)

ZAM, ZAM, ZAM! Steam! Store, WOAH!


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2015)

ZAM, ZAM, ZAM! Steam! Store, WOAH!  


Ich weiß - aber zu teuer *g*


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2015)

was gibts dem im steam store oder gehts immer noch um evolve ?


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2015)

was gibts dem im steam store oder gehts immer noch um evolve ?

Nein um Teil 10 einer größtenteils indizierten und teils beschlagnahmten Prügel-Reihe. Der Film dazu heißt Mortal Kombat. *g*


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2015)

ich denke, ich war geistig abwesend, als ich gekauft habe.


----------



## ZAM (3. Februar 2015)

ich denke, ich war geistig abwesend, als ich gekauft habe.

Keine Schande ;D


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2015)

ich habe immer noch classic aus dem humble bundle und irgendein anderes vom brasilanischen shop ^^

 

bin mal gespannt ob der reboot es 2016 in die kinos schafft oder wieder verschoben wird


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2015)

Bis zum 15. April werde ich sowas von hibbelig sein.


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2015)

erfährst da das ergebnis deiner prüfung ?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Februar 2015)

FAILTALATY!


----------



## Wynn (3. Februar 2015)

FAILTALATY!

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TV8P2A0yesE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Februar 2015)

Swain!

 

...?

 

Ich kenne unter diesem Begriff nur einen League of Legends Helden


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2015)

swainnoun
A man who courts a woman:
 


 


sagt google


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Februar 2015)

Und was hat das mit der Tatsache zu tun, dass ich einen HD-Projektor in meinem Wohnzimmer stehen habe?! 



Spoiler



Ich gehöre halt nicht zu den Dudes die hier in endlosen Threads ihr geiles Multimedia-Arsenal posten müssen hahahahha. sorry.



 


Misanthropie ist ja voll cool. Jetzt fehlen nur noch Macbook, Fedora und dass man den ganzen Tag im Starbucks hockt.

 

MADE MY DAY!

 

(und der Rest des Posts auch.)

 

Ich werde versuchen in dem Thread nur mit zu lesen.  Beziehungsweise ich bin mal gespannt, ob der TE sich überhaupt nochmal zu Wort meldet  Ich ertappe mich ja oft genug selbst, dass ich die Kommentare zu Artikeln auf Facebook von spiegel.de oder bild.de lese, dann auf die Profile dieser Menschen gehe und mich schon wieder drüber ärgere, so tief ins Internet vorgedrungen zu sein. Wie Keesha schon sagte; Das Internet ist das, was du draus machst - bzw wie du es halt nutzt. Es gibt zB auf reddit genug subreds, auf denen man gescheit diskutieren kann. Aber nnnnnnnnaaaaja - noch zu früh am morgen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Februar 2015)

ffs ist fedora?


----------



## Schrottinator (4. Februar 2015)

ffs ist fedora?

Ein Hut.


----------



## Wynn (4. Februar 2015)

http://www.serienjunkies.de/news/sky-thrones-eigener-game-thrones-65475.html

 

Bald hat alles bei Sky seinen eigenen Kanal ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Februar 2015)

Sky ist eh doof.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. Februar 2015)

Nach 2 Tagen und 2 Flaschen Schimmelentferner endlich geschafft - das Bad ist schimmelfrei....und ich komm mir total high vor :S

Derjenige der es für eine gute Idee gehalten hat eine Holzdecke in ein Bad zu hängen gehört geschlagen :S


----------



## Reflox (4. Februar 2015)

ffs ist fedora?

 

Ein Kleidungsstück, dass nur das Haupt der MUTIGSTEN und GENIALSTEN Menschen ziert. Denn sie stehen auf wo andere wegsehen, SIE wagen es, Religionen zu kritisieren!

Mit Memes und wütenden Reddit posts, Facebook- und YouTubekommentaren, zerschlagen sie den Glauben an die Märchen der religiösen Schafe. Rastlos stellen sich diese Helden mit Charme und übermenschlichem Gentlemanverhalten sich allen Gefahren, auch der sschrecklichen Friendzone, wo alle guten Typen landen, weil Frauen immer nur mit Arschlöchern gehen!!!!

Tag ein Tag aus, Post für Post. Meme für Meme.

The internet, where religion comes to die.

 

Ich tippe meinen Fedora für diese Legenden.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Februar 2015)

Was für ein Quatsch - fedora hat damit eigentlich gar nix zu tun!


----------



## Wynn (5. Februar 2015)

grushdak jetzt lass doch reflox fotos von sich posten


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2015)

grushdak jetzt lass doch reflox fotos von sich posten 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Würde eher so aussehen.


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2015)

Oder so




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Februar 2015)

Grushdak und Sarkasmus ist wie Sheldon und Sarkasmus.


----------



## Reflox (5. Februar 2015)

Grushdak und Sarkasmus ist wie Sheldon und Sarkasmus.

 

Wohl eher Humor und Spass im generellen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Februar 2015)

m'lady

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvAumsx7GCY


----------



## Grushdak (5. Februar 2015)

Ehm ... konnte nur den Text von Reflox sehen und verstand den Zusammenhang nicht.

Die Bilder - auch Nachfolgende - werden bei mir nicht angezeigt.

 

Ist wohl glaub auch besser so, da? gewisse Bilderseiten, wodurch auch immer, bei mir blockiert werden.

 

Evtl. hätte ich es mit Bildern verstanden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Februar 2015)

Es brauch glaube ich keiner ein Bild um zu erkennen, dass Reflox absichtlich Schrott erzählt hat.


----------



## Grushdak (5. Februar 2015)

Sagte ich doch-  wieso widersprecht Ihr mir dann?! 

 

omg

 

*abindiesonnegeht*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Februar 2015)

... vergiss es


----------



## ZAM (5. Februar 2015)

Bitte beachtet die [netiquette] und [regeln]. Sie dienen dem guten Umgang miteinander, damit Ihr respektvoll und freundlich miteinander kommunizieren könnt. Wir möchten ungern Beiträge entfernen, weil der Tonfall nicht passt. :-)


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Februar 2015)

Sozi, was ist eigentlich mit unseren Twinks?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Februar 2015)

HE HAS A BUTTHOLE HE IS NO GOD


Weiß nich... momentan no lust:<


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Februar 2015)

hallo


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Februar 2015)

Nagut.


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Februar 2015)

und, wie geht es euch beiden so?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Februar 2015)

Grad the interview gesehen. genial.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Februar 2015)

Ganz gut soweit. Bisschen Rückenschmerzen, aber sonst ganz gut. Freue mich nachher auf meine Wohnung ^-^ ALLEINE <3 Dann stoße ich im Raid mit leichter Verspätung dazu... wobei vielleicht twinke ich auch nur, da ich morgen Frühschicht habe und nicht bis 23 Uhr voll konzentriert am PC sitzen will.


----------



## Wynn (6. Februar 2015)

dann erhol dich gut


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Februar 2015)

ES IST WIEDER TOURI-SAMSTAG!

 

Kommt Familie, wir werfen uns in unsere Jack Wolfskin Outfits, fahren in die nächste Großstadt, suchen einen Laden auf mit dem WIR GAAAAAAAR NICHTS anfangen können, grabbeln alles an, lassen die Kinder nörgeln und kaufen NÜÜÜÜÜÜÜCHTS!


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2015)

ES IST WIEDER TOURI-SAMSTAG!

 

Kommt Familie, wir werfen uns in unsere Jack Wolfskin Outfits, fahren in die nächste Großstadt, suchen einen Laden auf mit dem WIR GAAAAAAAR NICHTS anfangen können, grabbeln alles an, lassen die Kinder nörgeln und kaufen NÜÜÜÜÜÜÜCHTS!

oder wie man so schön sagt:

Wie treibe Ich Patie zur Weißglut?


----------



## Ogil (7. Februar 2015)

Das klingt nach einem guten Plan! Wir sollten auch mal wieder in den Forbidden Planet...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Februar 2015)

Hoffentlich hast du den Jack Wolfskin-Familen-Tag bald überstanden ^-^


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Februar 2015)

Bis 17:30 .. Kollegin kommt aber um 12:45 und dann ist es nur noch halb so schlimm


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Februar 2015)

Soooo bin dann jetzt auch mal wach nach 12 Stunden Schlaf. <:


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (7. Februar 2015)

Bis 17:30 .. Kollegin kommt aber um 12:45 und dann ist es nur noch halb so schlimm 



Oh du arme ich hoffe ihr habt wenigstens ein bisschen Spass


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2015)

wir sollten erstmal patie reporten, weil ihre signatur gegen die regeln verstößt


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Februar 2015)

wat wieso? Zu groß oder warum?


----------



## Ogil (7. Februar 2015)

Ja. Sollte maximal 200 pixel hoch sein.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Februar 2015)

wird geändert.


----------



## ZAM (7. Februar 2015)

Wir könnten die Höhe irgendwann mal etwas erweitern, aber zumindst ist buffed das Forum im CTEC-netzwerk das entweder überhaupt Bilder zulässt und wenn, dann die "höchsten". Bei PCGH sind es bspw. nur 83px


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte diese Woche/diese ID leider noch keine Zeit den neuen Raid auszuprobieren, aber ich hoffe der ist etwas knackiger, als Hochfels HC .. für Mystic kann ich ja leider nicht sprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Meine Katze hatte gerade ihre wilden 5 Minuten und ist dann unter anderem auch in der Nähe des Fenster hergetollt, ich bin hinterher und musste(!!) sehen wie IRGENDJEMAND (keine Ahnung ob Mann oder Frau) aus dem Haus gegenüber, irgendwas seltsames macht. Entweder die Person hat krass abgetanzt, SEHR KRASS mastrubiert oder hatte einen Anfall/brauch Hilfe. Auf jeden Fall war sie/er scheinbar nackt(?!?!?!) und hat sich ganz wild bewegt. Ich weiss nicht, ob ich gesehen wurde, aber die Person hat sich dann aus dem Fenstereinblick entfernt, nachdem der Kopf sich in meine Richtung bewegte. Leider hatte ich meine Brille nicht auf und kann deswegen nur Vermutungen anstellen. Aber das sah schon spooky aus. Ich will auch irgendwie nochmal schauen, aber irgendwie auch nicht 

 

 

Außerdem schreibt mein Cousin aus Dänemark, der kein Deutsch spricht, mir die ganze Zeit (scheinbar betrunken) SMS und ich will eigentlich nicht antworten, weil die immer so teuer sind, aber irgendwie ist es auch witzig. 

 

 

_1389_

 

 

Update: Bekomme gleich Besuch und dann traue ich mich vielleicht ohne Licht nochmal rüber zu schauen  Außerdem hat mein Cousin sich irgendwie die Zunge in der Treppe geklemmt und alle deutschen Mädchen sind hart zu bekommen (er ist gerade EIGENTLICH in Österreich und hat EEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIGENTLICH eine Freundin) ... kann auch sein, dass er einfach falsche Wörter benutzt, weil sein Englisch super schlecht ist


----------



## Wynn (8. Februar 2015)

schwarzfels giesserei die bosse nach gruul sind schon schwerer 

 

und bei der fensterstory muss ich an "Das Fenster zum Hof" denken ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Februar 2015)

Der Erzfresser da ist ein richtiger Bastardboss.


----------



## Reflox (9. Februar 2015)

Schrotti, hast du das neueste von Wu gehört?

http://archive.today/t1Oxl#selection-539.1-539.12

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2015)

Ich versteh die Frau nicht...


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Februar 2015)

Ich muss heute Abend noch Sport machen :c


----------



## Reflox (9. Februar 2015)

Ich versteh die Frau nicht...

 

Geht doch nur um eins: Aufmerksamkeit, Leute die vor ihr Knien und Patreon Kohle.

Leider ist sie einfach zu blöd um irgendwas richtig zu machen, ich frag mich echt wie die in die Entwicklerbranche gerutscht ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2015)

Sie gehört ja zur Presse. Deshalb kann sie einfach so einen Mist abziehen:


 

 

The press has described it as, "Heavy Rain meets Mass Effect," and it won 3 Game of the Year awards on iOS
 

Sie missbraucht gnadenlos ihre Position.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Februar 2015)

Mir ist laaaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Februar 2015)

Hast 'nen 25er Ally Twink?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Februar 2015)

Morgen geht meine Projektdurchführung los meeeeeeeeeeeeh.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Februar 2015)

Hab ich, wenn ich nicht im Krankenhaus gammeln muesste... he


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Februar 2015)

Was musstn da machen?


----------



## Schrottinator (9. Februar 2015)

Heute meine letzte Klausur für dieses Semester geschrieben. Jetzt noch eines + Masterthesis


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2015)

Was musstn da machen?



Gesund werden ... ^^


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2015)

Gesund werden ... ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




was haste denn wieder angestellt? zwanghaft selbstbefummelt?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Februar 2015)

no lustikkk


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Februar 2015)

no lustikkk


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Februar 2015)

Overfappt - wie man in der Medizin sagt 

Alles halb so schlimm. Wäre auch schon längst draussen, wenn ich nicht noch auf Blutwerte warten müsste..


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  du ferkel


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2015)

Overfappt - wie man in der Medizin sagt 

Alles halb so schlimm. Wäre auch schon längst draussen, wenn ich nicht noch auf Blutwerte warten müsste..

 

gibt es da einen gips korsett oder wird das geschient ?


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2015)

das wort das du versuchst zu finden heißt: GIPS


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2015)

stimmt ^^

 

war tippfehler 

 

oder shikari ist auf eine orange gefallen ^^

 

http://www.stern.de/gesundheit/vom-dildo-bis-zur-orange-was-aerzte-auf-roentgenbildern-entdecken-2171881-452891469e978cd1.html


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2015)

oder shikari ist auf eine orange gefallen ^^
 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Februar 2015)

Ich habe gerade 407,- Euro bei Ikea ausgegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2015)

war tippfehler 

Nein. Nicht mal, wenn man nach einer Lobotemie die Hände abgehackt bekommt, kann man sich dermaßen vertippen, dass aus Gips Korsett wird.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Februar 2015)

Er hatte Gips mit b geschrieben.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Februar 2015)

Hi Sozi.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Februar 2015)

hi schrotti


----------



## Wynn (10. Februar 2015)

@Patie

 

neue möbel oder eher mehr deko ?


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Februar 2015)

Hmm .. mehr Möbel. 1x Stehlampe und Leselampe, 2x Deckenlampe, Waschenbeckenunterschrank, Küchenschrank, Gewürzregal, Beistelltisch sind die Möbelsachen... sonst eher Deko


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2015)

sonst eher Deko 

kerzen, ich wette es sind kerzen. und kleine rüschentischdeckchen


----------



## Firun (10. Februar 2015)

Tjo bei Ikea kann man schon Kohle lassen..


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Februar 2015)

Ich wollte den Kram ja erst eigentlich auf Antiquitätsmärkten oder so holen, aber da hat mir einfach NICHTS gefallen. Bis auf die Deckenlampen und den Spiegel ist auch alles schon aufgebaut (:

 

Und ich habe nur eine Packung Teelichter mitgenommen, Aun


----------



## Aun (10. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




niemand geht in DD zum ikea und kommt ohne schrott wieder raus! NIEMAND!NIEMAND. ich habe es selber schon 2 x erlebt. die karre war voll!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Februar 2015)

Also ich schon. 90% des Krames ist sau hässlich.


----------



## Manowar (11. Februar 2015)

Dito.

Ich hasse es da und mag für gewöhnlich auch keine Ikea Möbel


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2015)

Ich schaue mir die Sachen gerne erst im IKEA Katalog an und fahr dann in den Laden, wenn ich weiß, was ich will. Ich bin nicht gerne in nem IKEA drin.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Februar 2015)

Ich schaue mir gerne Möbel an. beim zubehör geh ich aber immer dran vorbei. deshalb ist meine wohnung auch so schön ordentlich und leer. bilder habe ich aber so vasen und kerzen können mir gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Februar 2015)

Ich schaue mir die Sachen gerne erst im IKEA Katalog an und fahr dann in den Laden, wenn ich weiß, was ich will. Ich bin nicht gerne in nem IKEA drin.

 

und genau so habe ich es gemacht.

 

Wie gesagt Ikea war nicht meine erste Wahl


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Februar 2015)

Verstehe ich nicht...zu Ikea zu fahren ist doch der größte Spass den man haben kann?!


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2015)

Ich bin meist erstmal bei Poco schauen die sind meist billiger als ikea bei mir 

 

Nur mein bürosessel ist von ikea weil er da gerade im angebot war


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Februar 2015)

Mit Club Mate in der Hand und Cro in den Ohren. Mit der Hornbrille kannste die Möbel auch gut sehen, besonders gut, da es kein richtiges Brillenglas ist.


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Aus der Sicht nie gesehen - da hat es die Konsolenfraktion gut die müssen nicht sehen wie ihre Kollegen aus dem Leben verschwinden


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2015)

Was heißt hier "aus dem Leben verschwinden"? Immer diese Hater....


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2015)

laut dem comic sind die verschwunden


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2015)

Und laut der Tatsache was sich so alles in meinem Zimmer befindet, sind die Sachen noch da.


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2015)

was befindet sich den alles so in deinem zimmer ausser dir ?


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2015)

Atari2600, XBox 360, SNES, GameBoy(Color), GameCube, DS, PS2, PS3, Wii, PC


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2015)

das nenn ich mal ne sammlung 

 

ich habe noch irgendwo bei meinen eltern atari2600 mit pittfall rumliegen und snes und gameboy steht bei mir in der wohnung rum


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Februar 2015)

Bei mir liegen auch noch SNES, N64, Ps2, Wii, Xbox360, Gameboy, Color, Advance, Ds und 3Ds rum ^-^

 

Und natürlich N-Gage, das vielleicht beste Gerät für Spiele


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2015)

Ich würde jetzt die Sachen bei mir nicht unbedingt als Sammlung bezeichnen. Sie sind halt einem ans Herz gewachsen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Februar 2015)

Bin voll unretro.
Aber prollen wir mal:
Unterirdischer Laptop, Ps3, Ps4, 360, Vita, 3Ds XL, WiiU
Im Keller noch mein Gamecube und ein Gameboy Colour.

Normalerweise verkaufe ich meine outdated Dinger immer. Aber Smash Football auf dem GC macht unendlich Spaß.

Bin voll das Konsumopfer.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

bin heute locker in Jogger unterwegs

 

Vita und Ps4 habe ich auch ^-^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2015)

Bin voll das opfer.



hueh


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Februar 2015)

hure


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Februar 2015)

hure


Norbert


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2015)

hueh




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 du schlimmer finger du


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2015)

hueh

 

 


 


hure


 

 

Nehmt euch ein Zimmer !


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Februar 2015)

bin heute locker in Jogger unterwegs

 

 

Machst du gerade Sport oder bist du auf dem Weg zum Arzt?

Das sind nämlich die einzigen zwei Möglichkeiten, die es gestatten eine Jogginghose in der Öffentlichkeit zu tragen.


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2015)

Nehmt euch ein Zimmer !

 du willst doch nur dabei sein


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Februar 2015)

Machst du gerade Sport oder bist du auf dem Weg zum Arzt?

Das sind nämlich die einzigen zwei Möglichkeiten, die es gestatten eine Jogginghose in der Öffentlichkeit zu tragen.

 

Musste bisschen schmunzeln...


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2015)

Machst du gerade Sport

bei den mikado stelzen recht unwarscheinlich   es sei denn extremehipstering ist jetzt ein "sport"


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Februar 2015)

Ahahaha ich lach mich ja tot...an deiner Stelle würde ich über die Figur von anderen Leuten keine Kommentare abgebenD


----------



## Wynn (11. Februar 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lDRZsk_hj_I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Rettet das Abendland vor der Bedrohung durch jogginghosen tragender Hipster !!!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2015)

In echt sind wir eh alle fette Nerds mit Hornbrille und Pickeln.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Februar 2015)

Gucke grade Weltenbrand. Schon hart.

Eigentlich interessiert mich der WW Kram nicht, weil es so den Voyeurismus bedient und häufig eigentlich Inhaltslos sind.
Bei dieser Doku? wird aber auch die Psychologie etc. beleuchtet. Im Endeffekt bin ich einfach nur schockiert.
Menschen sind eben Monster.


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2015)

weltenbrand hab ich auch geschaut, kannte ich leider schon. gute "doku", wer es noch nicht kannte. komischerweise lässt mich sowas nach meinem geschichte lk/opa/uropa iwie kalt......


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Februar 2015)

Der Lich King war dein Urahne??


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2015)

Der Lich King war dein Urahne??

nicht der LK. dammit tyrone get your shit together!


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube Aun hat den Leistungskurs Geschichte belegt gehabt in seiner Abi-Zeit vor 40 Jahren.

 

 

 

 

 

Keine Lust wegen folgendem extra einen neuen Thread eröffnen oder einen Blog zu schreiben, aber ich muss das einfach mal los werden.

Mir ist die Lust am Raiden in WoW vergangen. Unglaublich, ich weiss. Aber ich habe nun jede Rolle im Raid mal übernommen - angefangen als Hexer zu Classic/BC, dann Holypriest zu BC/WotlK und parallel einbisschen als Kriegertank in einer anderen Stammgruppe. Dann WotlK den Priester eingestaubt und einen Hunter gespielt und zum Ende hin auf einen Retri-Paladin gewechselt. Cata habe ich dann erst noch meinen Retri weiter gespielt, jedoch dann endgültig meinen aktiven Krieger-Tank zum Main gemacht und in MoP nur noch getankt. Und das sind halt nur meine AKTIVEN Raid-Charaktere. Ich hab es einfach irgendwie satt. Habe zwar erst vor kurzem wieder mit WoD angefangen, aber Hochfels ist weder eine schöne Raid-Instanz (Karazahn, Schlangenschrein, Black Temple etc waren vom Stil her noch SOOO COOL!), noch flashen mich die Bosse jetzt total. Daher ist auch irgendwie meine Motivation die Gießerei jetzt zu raiden gar nicht mal so hoch, habe bisher auch jeden Gildenraid abgesagt, weil ich irgendwie lieber ein paar Stunden twinke und dann irgendwas anderes mache und nicht noch 3h raiden will. -seufz- und dafür habe ich extra den Server getranst und so einen Quatsch. Aber naja. Konnte ich vorher ja nicht ahnen, dass es mich SO ÜBERHAUPT NICHT anspricht.

Ich befinde mich ja mit "Main-Twink" gerade in einer Levelstop-Gilde. Bin mal gespannt, wenn es da ans raiden geht, ob mir das wieder was taugt.. sonst muss ich mir wieder ein anderes Spiel suchen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Februar 2015)

Mach mich momentan in meiner Gilde (Semiprogress) auch nicht sonderlich beliebt weil ich kaum mitgehe.
Aber habe auch ein riesiges Motivationsloch.


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2015)

das ist einfach dieses MEH gefühl. man ist härtere und fordernde sachen gewöhnt und iwann stellt sich da halt ein gewisser turnus ein.
mir gehts bei gewissen dingen ähnlich, zb die cata legendary. hätte ich anfang januar schon fertig haben können, aber iwie in jeder id so ein kein bock gefühl gehabt ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Februar 2015)

Ja, bei mir hat es bei Cata HC angefangen zu schlauchen.. das ist ja auch die Zeit seitdem ich mit meinem Abo in einer On-Off-Beziehung bin. Auf der einen Seite fehlt mir dieses "faaaaack nach 10000. Trys und Taktikänderungen endlich den Boss down"-Gefühl von MC/BWL, aber auf der anderen Seite habe ich auch keine Lust 6h am Tag zu raiden  Ich werde mich demnächst mal wieder in Guild-Wars2 blicken lassen.. vielleicht taugt mir das jetzt mal wieder etwas mehr. Da hat mich zwar auch einiges genervt, aber mal sehen!


----------



## Reflox (12. Februar 2015)

WotLK war die einzige Erweiterung in der ich Bock zum raiden hatte. Seit Cata in keiner Hero mehr gewesen. nur den Steinernen Kern, da war ich einmal drin.

In BC war ich auch nur mal auf der Terasse der Magister und dann kurz mal noch durch den Sunwell gezogen worden.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Februar 2015)

WARUM

 

WARUM WARUM


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2015)

hm ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2015)

WARUM PATIE

CAN...NOT......BE...UNSEEN...


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Februar 2015)

Werden die Mädels bei Germanys next Topmodel jedes Jahr jünger oder ich immer älter?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Februar 2015)

Hab jetzt ~6 Runden hinter mir. Mein Fazit:
-Wenn dein Team weiß was es tun soll, machts richtig Spaß. Besonders wenn Medi und Support miteinander arbeiten.

-Wenn du Gurken hast... ists halt richtig Grütze und du hast keine Chance.

Aber alter eh, ich zitter voll.  
Das ist so intensiv, wenn dann der "Endkampf" startet.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Februar 2015)

was spielstn gerade? Evolve?


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2015)

Werden die Mädels bei Germanys next Topmodel jedes Jahr jünger oder ich immer älter?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



du wirst nicht ewig everybodys darling sein, die große 40 ist nicht mehr fern. dann kommen falten, cellulite, hängende brüste und das ganze tolle zeug


----------



## Ogil (12. Februar 2015)

du wirst nicht ewig everybodys darling sein, die große 40 ist nicht mehr fern. dann kommen falten, cellulite, hängende brüste und das ganze tolle zeug 

 

Jetzt kann ich mir Aun viel besser vorstellen...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Februar 2015)

was spielstn gerade? Evolve?



Jap.
Und wie in jedem online spiel nerven die franzosen.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube mir ist das zu gruselig.

 

 

 

Keine Ahnung wieso ich Germanys next Topmodel schaue, aber teilweise denke ich mir "ARGH - MENSCHHEIT - WARUM!" ... Anfangs sind die durch so eine Mall gegangen und haben da nach Mädels geschaut und Joop meinte "Ich bring' eine kleine Dicke. Ich werfe eine Leine mit Würstchen aus und ziehe immer ein Stückchen, mal sehen was dann raus kommt." .. fand ich schon etwas geschmacklos und frech - aber naja! Aussagen wie "Der Look - so tomorrow" sind mir auch zu hipp


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Februar 2015)

Es ist ultra gruselig. Erschossen wurde ich 4537378 mal aber Monster sind ne Spur ungewohnt...


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2015)

Und wie in jedem online spiel nerven die franzosen. 

 

 


Ich glaube mir ist das zu gruselig.

 

 


Es ist ultra gruselig. Erschossen wurde ich 4537378 mal aber Monster sind ne Spur ungewohnt...

 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



muss ich wohl mal ausprobieren


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Februar 2015)

Immer wenn ich versuche Leuten zu helfen, fühlen sie sich beleidigt und werden bockig  waaaaaat. Oder verstehen mich falsch oder gar nicht... argh - ich gebe es auf.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2015)

Guten Tag Abschaum! Falls ihr was wissen wollt, dort ist der Ausgang! Schönes Leben noch!


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Februar 2015)




----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2015)

denk an deinen blutdruck und an deinen ernährungsplan


----------



## ZAM (13. Februar 2015)

Diese Steam-Stream-Funktion ist gar nicht mal so doof, wenn man jemanden mal schnell was zeigen will.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. Februar 2015)

Zitate von Gonzo nur mit Quellenangabe


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Februar 2015)

denk an deinen blutdruck und an deinen ernährungsplan 

 

Eh zu niedrig und hab ich keinen!  Ich steppe mal zur Arbeit, tschüßchen!


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (13. Februar 2015)

Tschüss ich fahr weg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Februar 2015)

Hör grad das neue Album von Deichkind. Habe mich erst geweigert wegen der Leider geil Eskapade. Ich habe das Lied gehasst.
Aber das neue hat extrem intelligente Texte. Und hab mal angefangen wieder zu zeichnen. Bin aber von Bleistift auf Filzstift/Finliner umgestiegen.
Übe mal so Tattoorelevantenkram. Falls ich mich im Sommer dazuentschließen sollte mal dort ein Praktikum zu machen.

Und nein ich mal keine Sterne. &#128514;


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2015)

strichmännchen krieg! gott was hab ich das fürher immer während der schulstunden gemalt ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Februar 2015)

Oma gib handtasche ist übrigens ein Lied. :p


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Februar 2015)

"Hauptsache nichts mit Menschen" ist auch vom Text her genial, aber ich finde diese Kackbeats einfach zum Kotzen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Februar 2015)

Finde "Denken Sie groß" so genial. Mal ganz abgesehen von die welt ist fertig<3

Feier die beats total. Traprap halt.
Aber da ich synthpop liebe sprechen sie mich halt an.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Februar 2015)

Ich war halt großer Fan von Beats auf "Ziehen Sie durch" ... und davon haben wir uns gaaaanz weit entfernt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Februar 2015)

Hauptsache nichts mit Menschen spricht mir aus der Seele.


----------



## Reflox (13. Februar 2015)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eT4hog3qOrs

BANE?


----------



## Dexo (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2015)

frischflesch! immer gut. need moar for my fleischwolf


----------



## Dexo (14. Februar 2015)

Bin schon seit 3 Jahren hier angemeldet.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Februar 2015)

Dexo fährt mountainbike oder sowas


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen


----------



## Dexo (14. Februar 2015)

Dexo fährt mountainbike oder sowas

Ich fahr gar nichts, damit das klar ist! Gehen ist beste


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Februar 2015)

Dann war es dexdrive


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2015)

Konov is der mit dem Mountainbike.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2015)

RIP


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2015)

RIP

 

Konov ist tot ? dachte der hätte nur das forum verlassen


----------



## Reflox (14. Februar 2015)

Konov ist tot ? dachte der hätte nur das forum verlassen

ZAM holt sich die Seele von jedem der buffed verlässt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2015)

Warum wird eigentlich Diablo 3 grad so gehyped ? 25k Viewer auf Twitch ist doch eher unnormal...


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2015)

weil season 2 maaaaaan


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Februar 2015)

BOAHR SHIKA DU N00B


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2015)

ICH SCHWÖR OK DIABLO IST EH LW :OOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooo


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Februar 2015)

CÛÛÛÛÛÛÛZZZZ!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2015)

MÄDCHEN ISSSOOOOOOOOOOO OKKK

 

(als ich mein Praktikum an einer Grundschule hier gemacht hatte, redeten die 3. und 4. Klässler exakt so. Hab sie dann auch immer so angesprochen, dann wurden ihnen erst klar, wie beknackt sich das anhört  )


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2015)

Bei patie is eh hopfen und Malz verloren.die redet immer so &#128517;


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Februar 2015)

So ein Quatsch.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Februar 2015)

achja, Nürnberg - you are welcome


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2015)

da der toaster immer noch net angeboten wird bringt es zam nix


----------



## ZAM (14. Februar 2015)

Toaster? Nürnberg?


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2015)

Toaster = Darth Vader Toaster

 

Nürnberg = der neue Elbenwald Shop der keine Darth Vader Toaster führt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Februar 2015)

Shikari, bitte lies die folgenden Sätze nicht.

War ja gestern auf dem E.S. Konzert in der Batschkapp in FFM. Da gibt es auf der oberen Etage wie so Stühle. Wegen dem Bänderriss war ich da. Springen ist ja noch nich so ist. Ist auch egal.
Neben mich hat sich ein Mann gesetzt ~Anfang 60 und hats gefilmt. Irgendwie kamen wir ins Gespräch(Englisch), er hat mir dann erzählt das er der Vater vom Sänger ist und das er alle kennt seitdem sie Kinder waren etc.
War voll goldig der hat die ganze Zeit über so'n Funkteil auch mit denen gesprochen.
Am Ende hat er mir dann die Hand geschüttelt und so ein Gitarrenteil in die Hand gedrückt. 

Davon abgesehen das ich auch den Drummer kennengelernt hab thehe.

War gestern so aufgewühlt wie ein kleines Schulmädchen!


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Februar 2015)

Aaaaalter wie cool!!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Februar 2015)

Mal abgesehen davon wie ultra sympathisch die rüberkamen und wie geil die Live sind


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2015)

...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2015)

Da morgen der wahnsinn wieder beginnt in manchen bundesländern was passendes dazu

 


 

Alaaf und Helau! - Seid ihr bereit?
Willkommen zur Beklopptenzeit!
Mer kenne des aus Akte X,
doch Mulder rufe hilft da nix,
des kommt durch Strahle aus dem All,
und plötzlisch ist dann Karneval!
(Tusch)
 
Uff einen Schlach werd&#8217;n alle dämlisch,
denn das befiehlt das Datum nämlisch!
Es ist die Zeit der tollen Tage,
so eine Art Idiotenplage,
eine Verschwörung, blöd zu werden,
die jährlich um sich greift auf Erden.
Ei wahre Ausgeburt der Hölle,
und Ausgangspunkt davon ist Kölle!
(Tusch)
 
Denn dort gibt&#8217;s nisch nur RTL,
das Fernseh-Einheitsbrei-Kartell,
sondern aach jede Menge Jecken,
die sisch auf Nasen Pappe stecken,
in Teufelssekten sich gruppieren
danach zum Elferrat formieren
und dann muss selbst das döfste Schwein
dort auf Kommando fröhlisch sein.
(Tusch)
 
Auf einmal tun in allen Ländern
die Leude sisch ganz schlimm verändern
Sie geh&#8217;n sisch hemmungslos besaufe
und fremde Mensche Freibier kaufe
schmeiße sisch Bonbons an die Schädel,
betatsche Jungens und aach Mädel
und tun eim jede, den sie sehen,
ganz fuschtbar uff de Eier gehen!
Sie tun nur noch in Reime spreche
und sind so witzisch, man könnt&#8217; breche,
bewege sisch in Polonäsen,
als trägen sie Gehirnprothesen,
man möschte ihnen - im Vertrauen
- am liebsten in die Fresse hauen!
(Tusch und Konfetti-Kanone)
 
Doch was soll man dagege mache?
Soll man vielleicht noch drüber lache?
Es hilft kein Schreie und kein Schimpfe,
man kann sisch nich mal gegen impfe,
die Macht der Doofen ist zu staak,
als dass man sisch zu wehr&#8217;n vermag!
(kein Tusch)
 
Am besten ist, man bleibt zu Haus
und sperrt den Wahnsinn aanfach aus.
Man schließt sich ein paar Tage ein
und lässt die Blöden blöde sein!
Der Trick ist, dass man sich verpisst
bis widder Aschermittwoch ist!
 
Und steht ein Zombie vor der Tür,
mit so &#8216;nem Pappnasengeschwür,
und sagt statt &#8220;Hallo&#8221; nur &#8220;Helau&#8221;,
dann dreh sie um, die dumme Sau,
und tritt ihr kräftisch in den Arsch
und ruf dabei: Narrhalla-Marsch!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2015)

http://www.n-tv.de/der_tag/Satire-Partei-in-St-Pauli-staerker-als-CDU-article14522671.html

 

huehuehue


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2015)

dann brauchst dich ja endlich nicht mehr heimlich reinschleichen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2015)

Jau :>


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Februar 2015)

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wt068dgiBmc[/youtube]

 

Ich freue mich so  Traumfrauen und American Sniper kommen auch bald im Kno \o/ yaaaaaaay


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2015)

Ich höre grad durch meine alte Itunes Bibliothek und junge, war ich emo.


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Februar 2015)

Waren das nicht alle Core-Bois vorher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Februar 2015)

Ja erst Emo, dann Core und dann wurde ich erwachsen  Krass, dass das schon 9 Jahre her ist... zumindest ist so alt die Playlist. 

 

Post Hardcore war mir da aber schon zu affig. V-Necks bis zum Bauchnabel und Hautenge Jeans (hab ich ja auch getragen, aber nur Skinny und nicht so UUUUltra Skinny)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Februar 2015)

Ich sag nur Escape the Fate und Bless the Fall.


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2015)

Waren das nicht alle Core-Bois vorher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne das war meine blind guardian zeit ^^ scheiße das is ja 15 jahre her......


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Februar 2015)

Ich hab letztes in einem Umzugskarton eine Nevada-Tan CD gefunden.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2015)

hm, garkeine ahnung mehr was ich damals 2000 gehört habe ^^


----------



## Dexo (16. Februar 2015)

Anscheined nichts  gutes, wenn du es vergessen hast


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2015)

hm, garkeine ahnung mehr was ich damals 1900 gehört habe ^^

warscheinlich richard wagner, mozart und beethoven


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte eher Wynn lauscht den sanften Klängen der Barden im Mittelalter.


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2015)

Ich dachte eher Wynn lauscht den sanften Klängen der Barden im Mittelalter.

alzheimer und so


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Februar 2015)

Würde gerne wissen wie alt er wirklich ist. Wahrscheinlich wirklich erst Anfang dreißig.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2015)

habe ich öfter schonmal geschrieben ^^

 

bin 12 jahre älter als du sozi


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Februar 2015)

Also bist du erst 24. :OOOOOO


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2015)

Sozi ist 9988 Jahre alt?


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2015)

und ich dachte wynn wäre 1x10^-100 sekunden nach dem urknall geboren und hat all die katastrophen des universum kränkelnd auf der couch verbracht? 


wobei nur die waschkatze und zam älter als wynn sind


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2015)

Also bist du erst 24. :OOOOOO

 

laut deinem profl biste 21 jahre 

 


und ich dachte wynn wäre 1x10^-100 sekunden nach dem urknall geboren und hat all die katastrophen des universum kränkelnd auf der couch verbracht? 


wobei nur die waschkatze und zam älter als wynn sind 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3rzDXNQxjHs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Februar 2015)

Laut deinem Profil bist auch auch älter als 33, wir alle lügen was das Alter angeht Darling!


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2015)

Das ist auch gar kein Foto von ihm.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2015)

das ist das standard alter wenn man kein alter angibt ^^

 

hm, ist erstaunlich wieviel verweise es inzwischen ins smalltalk forum gibt wenn man google bildersuche Sozialinkompatibel ein gibt ^^

 

wollte nur kurz copy und paste damit ich bei deinem namen mich nicht vertippe und dann eine zeile tiefer verutscht und "google nach Sozialinkompatibel durchsuchen" raugekommen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Februar 2015)

und jetzt nochmal das ganze in Sprache.


----------



## Aun (16. Februar 2015)

allein jetzt würd ich mir nen anwalt wegen stalkings suchen @ sozi


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Februar 2015)

Ich kontaktiere dann mal Saul...


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2015)

Ick bin shcon 10 xDDD


----------



## Wynn (17. Februar 2015)

das ist ne standardfunktion von chrome ^^

 

ich wollte ja nur seinem namen richtig schreiben 

 

der browser hat ihn gegoogelt


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2015)

Ich hasse Goblins. Diese Inzuchtfruchtzwerge gehen mir auf den Sack. Überall müssen die ihre bescheuerten Wachen hinstellen. Flugpunkt irgendwo in Hakistikistan und es stehen einfach irgendwelche Haudraufs dort. WIESO.


----------



## Manowar (17. Februar 2015)

Ich höre grad durch meine alte Itunes Bibliothek und junge, war ich emo.  
 



Waren das nicht alle Core-Bois vorher? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich sehe irgendwie keinen Unterschied zu der Musik jetzt?


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Februar 2015)

Nein.

 

Btw; Du hörst doch jetzt keine "erwachsenen Musik", Mister Shikari?

 

Ich freue mich so auf die nächste Saul-Folge, gehe aber momentan so krass aufm Zahnfleisch. Viel zu wenig Schlaf in letzter Zeit. Beschissene Kackfrühschicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2015)

Jaein Patie. 

 

Es war eher in Bezug zu meinem Alter damals gesetzt. Ja ich hatte damals (~ 2006 ) auch schwarz gefärbte Haare und trug Skinny Jeans, weil ich extrem viel 30 Seconds to Mars gehört habe und halt in meiner Klasse auch Gleichgesinnte hatte, die dies ebenfalls taten. Wir waren auch so, dass wir Techno und Rap gegenüber sehr eingeschränkt dachten und eigentlich nur Rock/Metal hörten. Post-Hardcore hat sich dann ja so entwickelt, hab ich auch sehr gerne gehört, nur war ich da halt 17-18.

 

Heute wage ich zu behaupten, ich sei Erwachsener als damals. Ich höre immer noch gerne mein Zeug von damals, aber halt auch anderes. Von Klassik bis Trance ist alles dabei, und da würde ich halt sagen, dies ist auch meinem Alter zu verdanken. Will damit nicht sagen, dass jeder Teenie so einen eingeschränkten Blick hat. Aber doch, haben sie


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Februar 2015)

War bei mir nicht anders habe auch so um die 2008 nur Schreimusik gehört und habe Rap verurteilt. Jetzt ratet mal was ich zu 90% höre. 

 

Aber in Anbetracht was momentan "Jugendliche" für einen Stil haben muss man sich für den ehemaligen "Emostil" eher weniger schämen. Ich behaupte es ist noch peinlicher geworden.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Februar 2015)

Wir waren als Teenies einfach alle kacke. Die Teenies heute sind auch kacke und die in 10 Jahren werden noch beschissener sein. That's it.

 

 


[...]weil ich extrem viel 30 Seconds to Mars gehört habe und halt in meiner Klasse auch Gleichgesinnte hatte, die dies ebenfalls taten. [...] Wir waren auch so, dass wir Techno und Rap gegenüber sehr eingeschränkt dachten und eigentlich nur Rock/Metal hörten. Post-Hardcore hat sich dann ja so entwickelt, hab ich auch sehr gerne gehört, nur war ich da halt 17-18.

 

30 Seconds to Mars fand ich nie sonderlich gut  Jared Leto ist ein GROSSARTIGER Schauspieler, aber mit der Musik konnte ich mich damals einfach nicht anfreunden und habe seitdem auch nimmer reingehört. Ja, mit 15/16 fand ich Rap dann auch voll kacke und so ein Mist. Mit 8-12 war aber Eminem/Slim Shady/D12 alles für mich und dann das .. hahaha - mittlerweile habe ich ja einen sehr toleranten und breitgefächerten Blick auf die Musik. Und da ist auch wieder Rap dabei :> Du kannst aber froh sein, dass du Gleichgesinnte bei dir in der Schule hattest. Ich war immer "der Freak". Ich habe wenig gute Erinnerungen an die Realschulzeit.

 

Ich wollte mal schauen, wie ich denn 2006-2008 so rumgelaufen bin.. UNTER ANDEREM(!) hatte ich scheinbar 2006 lila Haare   Gott, damals hatte ich noch VOLL DIE BABYHAUT Q___Q

 



Spoiler



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Walls of Jericho waren 2005(?!) für mich der Hammer!  

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Hier die lila Haare aus 2007 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

schon 2006 so rumgelaufen, wie ich jetzt meistens immer noch rumlaufe. Nur meine Spiegel sind sauberer hahaha.

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

auch 2006 - schon super coole Posen, HD-Kamera und BABY-FACE


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Februar 2015)

siehst so aus wie jetzt,haha.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Februar 2015)

Hö? Woher kennst du denn konkrete Bilder von mir?  Aber ja, vor ca 10 Jahren hat mein Alterungsprozess gestoppt. <3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Februar 2015)

Ist bei mir auch so was den Alterungsprozess angeht. 

 

Weil du mal ein aktuelles im Spoiler hattest und ich mal dein tumblr gestalked hab.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Februar 2015)

okay.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Februar 2015)

HD Kamera kann ich auch ... 

 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## H2OTest (17. Februar 2015)

HD Kamera kann ich auch ... 

 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 



 



Voll der sweete boy ja !


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2015)

2006 hatte ich meine Haare schulterlang und Cannibal Corpse gehört.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Februar 2015)

bild bitte


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2015)

bild bitte

 

War damals schon nicht so photogen, aber ich glaub ich kann eins auftreiben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2015)

GEIL whatsapp dann bitte.


----------



## Wynn (18. Februar 2015)

dann hat er aber deine numme


----------



## Reflox (18. Februar 2015)

Die hab ich eh schon lol


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Februar 2015)

hihihihi


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2015)




----------



## Patiekrice (18. Februar 2015)

Ich habe heute frei, hatte mir richtig "viel" vorgenommen; Sparkassentermin bezüglich Zusatzversicherungsberatung, schwimmen gehen, bei meiner ehemaligen Mitbewohnerin noch Zeug hinbringen und abholen, mich ummelden ... und was ist. Ich lag bis 10 Uhr im Bett :c


----------



## Ogil (18. Februar 2015)

Dann aber los jetzt und nicht hier faul rumgechattet!


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Februar 2015)

NOOOOOOOPE! Termin habe ich abgesagt, statt schwimmen mache ich zuhause Sport, Ummeldeamt macht bald zu und meine ehemalige Mitbewohnerin ist schon wieder in Berlin oder so :>


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2015)

Ich habe heute frei, hatte mir richtig "viel" vorgenommen; Sparkassentermin bezüglich Zusatzversicherungsberatung, schwimmen gehen, bei meiner ehemaligen Mitbewohnerin noch Zeug hinbringen und abholen, mich ummelden ... und was ist. Ich lag bis 10 Uhr im Bett :c 

und patie so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Februar 2015)

Ich sitze hier in pinker Pyjamahose, Diablo3-Shirt und OHNE BH! JARJARJARLORDELORDELORDE


----------



## Aun (18. Februar 2015)

Ich sitze hier in pinker Pyjamahose, Diablo3-Shirt und OHNE BH! JARJARJARLORDELORDELORDE

und patie so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2015)

Ich sitze hier in pinker Pyjamahose, Diablo3-Shirt und OHNE BH! JARJARJARLORDELORDELORDE


Aber du bist nicht arbeiten, oder?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2015)

Im Zug sitzt mir einer gegenüber der sieht original wie der Krüppel Stark Junge aus GoT aus  - nur in Erwachsen.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Februar 2015)

Ne ZAM, habe heute frei ^^

 

Mach heimlich ein Bild, Sozi!!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2015)

Zu Spät.&#128516;
So stell ich ihn mir in Staffel 8 vor.


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2015)

@Sozi:
Worüber nutzt du das Forum gerade? Mobil-Skin oder Tapatalk?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2015)

Mobile Ansicht warum?


----------



## ZAM (18. Februar 2015)

Reine Neugier.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2015)

Ok!


----------



## Reflox (18. Februar 2015)

Voricht, ZAM ist voll der 1337 h4x0r und hackt dir dein Handy.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2015)

Der hasst mich eh weil ich ein Adblocker bin.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2015)

Hallo


----------



## Reflox (18. Februar 2015)

Der hasst mich eh weil ich ein Adblocker bin.

 

Dann sag ich lieber nichts x:


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Februar 2015)

hallo


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2015)

hi


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen ^-^

 

bin heute wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit und auf meinem Sattel war heute Morgen FROST .___.

Folgendes ist für manche vielleicht etwas ekelig und unbehaglich, aber ich setze es daher mal in Spoiler



Spoiler



Ich habe mir wohl vor einigen Monaten mal den großen Zeh gestoßen und seitdem einen Bluterguss unter Nagel. Nur einen winzig kleinen und das dauert halt trotzdem ewig, bis der rauswächst. Naja - hatte und habe keine Schmerzen und daher "es einfach mal so hingenommen". Unter der Dusche heute hatte ich das Gefühl, dass der Fleck größer geworden ist. Bin dann mit einem Fingernagel so ein Stück unter den Fußnagel und WTF ALTER - KOMMT DA EIN BLUTEGEL RAUS!?!?!??!? Ich habe so aufgeschrien. Wie um alles in der Welt kommt der da hin?! Ich versuche jetzt seit 7:30 einen Hautarzt zu erreichen, aber entweder geht keiner ran oder es ist besetzt.



 

Das hat mich auf jeden Fall heute morgen gut geschockt, he


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2015)

*schüttel*

 

Irgendwie muss ich da an alien oder horrorfilme denken

 

Gute besserung dir


----------



## Ogil (19. Februar 2015)

Also ein Blutegel war das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht - eher ein Pantoffeltierchen


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Februar 2015)

Also ein Blutegel war das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht - eher ein Pantoffeltierchen

 

 

 

haha. nein. :<


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Februar 2015)

Jetzt erreiche ich keinen beschissenen Hautarzt... seit 7 Uhr versuche ich es eh.


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2015)

wie wärs mal mit HauSarzt?

und es war bestimmt kein blutegel. eher ein gerinsel das vor lauter schleimigkeit wie ein egel aussah.

außerdem puhlt man an sowas nicht rum!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2015)

Und ich esse entspannt mein Nutella-Brötchen, yam.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Februar 2015)

Es hat sich bewegt, Aun. Es hat gelebt. :C

 

Hausarzt werde ich dann morgen mal anrufen.


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2015)

und wie soll es in deinen zeh gekomen sein?

ich sehs schon kommen: Leech from outer space


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Februar 2015)

Ja, kein Plan. Ist auf jeden Fall seltsam. Deswegen mache ich mir ja so semi-Sorgen


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2015)

Und ich esse entspannt mein Nutella-Brötchen, yam. 

 

Und konntest noch weiteressen ?

 

Ich bin froh das ich damals in wow classic in unseren gildents einen link nicht angeklick habe - hatte danach nur 38 leute kotzen gehört ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2015)

Bin jetzt sexuell erregt.


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2015)

That's my fetish


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2015)

yeah


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2015)

Also ich find Katie besser als Wynn.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2015)

Ich finde Floxi besser als Reflox


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2015)

Ja, das tust du.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2015)

Sj sad eut hci


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Februar 2015)

Also ich find Katie besser als Wynn.

 

 

...? 

 

Ich habe jetzt mit meiner Arbeitskollegin über meinen Fuß gesprochen und ihr den auch gezeigt (es waren keine Kunden im Laden, aber ich habe schöne Füße) und jetzt sieht der wieder nahezu normal aus  Versuche gerade meinen Hausarzt zu erreichen und lasse dann morgen mal Blut von meinem Zeh abnehmen oder so haha


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2015)

Füße sind nie schön.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2015)

Vielleicht ist das ja auch einer von diesen Xenomorphs, der durch Katies Körper krabbelt.


----------



## Ogil (19. Februar 2015)

Naja - die Eier sind gelegt, der naechste Schritt ist dann das Alien das aus der Brust bricht...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Februar 2015)

Lasercutter... ich hole mal eben Isaac Clarke...


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2015)

Naja - die Eier sind gelegt, der naechste Schritt ist dann das Alien das aus der Brust bricht...

 

Bei ihren Job würde ihr Chef wohl noch denken das es nur special effects sind um eine gehaltserhöhung zu bekommen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2015)

Sie haben gerufen?


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2015)

Es hat sich bewegt, Aun. Es hat gelebt. :C

 

Hausarzt werde ich dann morgen mal anrufen.

 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTz2KpP1lVs

 

Für dich <3


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2015)

tja da hilft nur amputation oder notschlachtung

_*suchtseinebockflinteundlachtdabeiteuflisch*_


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2015)

aun steht bestimmt auch auf nosecutting.

Für die Unwissenden " Bei dieser Sexpraktik, wird dem Partner während des Höhepunkts die Nase mit einem scharfen Gegenstand abgetrennt."


----------



## Ogil (19. Februar 2015)

Kommt Leute - nicht uebertreiben hier


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2015)

Ogil...soll ich dich einführen in die Materie?x)

Lord Voldemort befürwortet sie auch.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Februar 2015)

Habs gesamte Video geschaut. Keins der Viecher sind aus, wie das was heute morgen in der Dusche war :'D

 

 


Naja - die Eier sind gelegt, der naechste Schritt ist dann das Alien das aus der Brust bricht...

 

aus dem Zeh!

 

__

 

meh. Ich werde nachher einfach mal n bisschen dran rumschnibbeln und mal sehen ob ich irgendwie ein Loch finde, durch das das Teil rein- bzw rausgekommen sein könnte.

VIELLEICHT! War das auch noch vom Vormieter IRGENDWO in der Dusche und kam ungünstig zum Vorschein. Der ist nämlich beruflich jeden Monat 2-3 Wochen im Ausland (auch Asien, Afrika und co) unterwegs. Solange jetzt nicht noch mehr rauskommen bin ich erstmal zufrieden. 

 

BTW: Die neue Saul-Folge war ja auch wieder so cool :>


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2015)

Wenn da wirklich was ist, dann wäre ich dafür, dass es Norbert getauft wird.


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2015)

Habs gesamte Video geschaut. Keins der Viecher sind aus, wie das was heute morgen in der Dusche war :'D

 

 

Bist du dir sicher? <:


----------



## Wynn (19. Februar 2015)

warum will reflox das patie parasiten hat ?


----------



## Aun (19. Februar 2015)

weil reflox einer ist und gleichgesinnte sucht


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2015)

i lold


----------



## Reflox (19. Februar 2015)

weil reflox einer ist und gleichgesinnte sucht 

 

Grosse Worte für einen alten Sack der in seinem Leben nichts besseres zu tun hat als schlechte Gifs in einem Forum zu posten.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Februar 2015)

noch ein Achievement und dann hab ich auch endlich Platinum God und damit kann ich dann endlich in Rebirth einsteigen!


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Februar 2015)

Noch 40 Minuten dann Feierabend


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Februar 2015)

dafuq


----------



## Aun (20. Februar 2015)

ach komm, was ich so von dir kenne, also wo du dich so rumtreibst....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Februar 2015)

huehuehuheuheuheuhuehuehuehuehuehueuehehuueheuhuhueheuheuheuheuheuheuehuehheuehueeeehueheue


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand einen Sky-Account, den er mir Mitte April für einen Abend leihen könnte?


----------



## ZAM (21. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand einen Sky-Account, den er mir Mitte April für einen Abend leihen könnte? 

 

 

Aber Wrestlemania läuft doch gar nicht mehr auf Sky


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Februar 2015)




----------



## Reflox (22. Februar 2015)

Nachtelf oder Draenei?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Februar 2015)

Untoter


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2015)

Ich habe heute nicht Geburtstag.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Februar 2015)

Dann nicht alles Gute.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2015)

Subtile Message ist subtile...


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Februar 2015)

Ich habe in unsere Store-Playlist den Song aus den Ocarina of time Stores eingeschleust aber pssssssst - hihiihihih.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2015)

Du bist ja eine


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Februar 2015)

Schleus lieber "If i were a deep one" ein.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Februar 2015)

morgen dann


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Februar 2015)

Die Freude wird groß sein.

War grade in der Sneak im Kino, komischer französischer Film.


----------



## ZAM (23. Februar 2015)

Schleus lieber "If i were a deep one" ein.

 

:>


----------



## Wynn (24. Februar 2015)

Schleus lieber "If i were a deep one" ein.

 

WTF 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nFzdIaBnckg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Februar 2015)

Kleine Geschichte zu dem Lied.

Kennt ihr noch Battleforge? Leider sind die Server mittlerweile geschlossen. An der Stelle nochmal bitte den Mittelfinger Richtung EA heben. Habe das Spiel ohne Ende gezockt. Wie auch immer.

Es gab da eine Karte... für 2 Sphären... Den Unergründlichen oder eben Deep One. Der Gute war gnadenlos Op. Dementsprechend habe ich mich über die Lamer die ihn spielen aufgeregt. Dann hab ich dieses Lied gefunden, als ich nach Konter Möglichkeiten geschaut habe... Ich muss heute noch lachen, wenn ichs höre. ;D


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Februar 2015)

was battleforge kann man nicht mehr spielen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Februar 2015)

seit oktober 13 oder 14.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2015)

Eher Seit Oktober 2013. Wir hatten mal eine Unterseite zu dem Spiel.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Februar 2015)

dickes Mädchen, mit sehr künstlichaussehenden Extension in reingepressten Hotpants im Laden - YYYYYYYYYYAYYYYYYYYYYYY! Dann hat gerade eine Mutti einfach Orcrist von der Wand genommen.        Ich hoffe meine Kollegin kommt gleich


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (24. Februar 2015)

Die spinnt ja&#128544;


----------



## bkeleanor (24. Februar 2015)

hat der laden in dem du arbeites eine internet adresse?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Februar 2015)

Gleich schlafen&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2015)

mit wem?


----------



## Aun (24. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Februar 2015)

am liebsten mit Bae (Floxmox) & dir.

So aber eher mit meinem Bett & Kätzchen.


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2015)

Im März zur Elbenwald-Filialen-Eröffnung in Nürnberg


----------



## Aun (24. Februar 2015)

Im März zur Elbenwald-Filialen-Eröffnung in Nürnberg  

und dann 3 wochen gejammere, das du kein geld für nen rechner hast usw usw usw.

hätten wir da nichts gesagt wär dir das net mal aufgefallen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Februar 2015)

Bin ja so kurz davor mir das hier zu bestellen:

http://www.amazon.de/Silent-Hill-Sounds-Soundtrack-Ltd-Bonus/dp/B004GJ33LY/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1424803888&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=silenthill+soundtrackbox

 

Pure Liebe einfach.


----------



## Aun (24. Februar 2015)

rausgeschmissenes geld


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Februar 2015)

Absolut nicht.

 

Kenne glaube 90% der Titel, jeder ist ein Meisterwerk. 

Das klingt megakitschig jetzt, aber mich berührt & entspannt die Musik.


----------



## Wynn (24. Februar 2015)

Bin ja so kurz davor mir das hier zu bestellen:

http://www.amazon.de/Silent-Hill-Sounds-Soundtrack-Ltd-Bonus/dp/B004GJ33LY/ref=sr_1_sc_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1424803888&sr=8-2-spell&keywords=silenthill+soundtrackbox

 

Pure Liebe einfach.

 

Gibts das nicht auch auf Youtube ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Februar 2015)

Gibts das nicht auch auf Youtube ?

Ist für mich das selbe wie mit Spielen...wenn vorhanden: Retail.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2015)

Gibts das nicht auch auf Youtube ?

Übersetzt in das Gemeinte: Warum ist jemand so behindert und gibt Geld für etwas aus, was er sich in schlechter Qualität umsonst holen könnte?

 

Solche Aussagen, wie die von Wynn, machen mich traurig.


----------



## Wynn (24. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (24. Februar 2015)

am liebsten mit Bae (Floxmox) & dir.

So aber eher mit meinem Bett & Kätzchen.

 

baeee <3


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2015)

und dann 3 wochen gejammere, das du kein geld für nen rechner hast usw usw usw.

hätten wir da nichts gesagt wär dir das net mal aufgefallen 

 

 .. naja, doch spätestens letzte Woche, da wurde es angekündigt und vorgestern kam ein Newsletter *g*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Februar 2015)

Juuuuuuuuve!<3


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Februar 2015)

.. naja, doch spätestens letzte Woche, da wurde es angekündigt und vorgestern kam ein Newsletter *g*

 

Du hast meinen Post nicht verstanden letztens?!


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2015)

Du hast meinen Post nicht verstanden letztens?!   

 

Ohje, welchen?


----------



## Aun (24. Februar 2015)

Ohje, welchen?    

zam ist genauso pn resistent wie meinereiner ^^

dammit tyrone


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2015)

Habe ich irgendwas verpasst oder übersehen?


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2015)

baeee <3

Unterdrücke mich nicht, du Sexist!


----------



## Aun (24. Februar 2015)

Unterdrücke mich nicht, du Sexist!

mach weiter so, er steht auf sowas.

lasst uns alle schrotti ignorieren! er wirds platzen vor freude.

(die sauerei wischt jemand anders auf)


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2015)

Unterdrücke mich nicht, du Sexist!

 

na, in letzter Zeit mal Law & Order Special Victims Unit gesehen?


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Februar 2015)

Ne, war keine PN an ZAM sondern ein ganz normaler Post :> IST ABER OKAY!  

 

Morgen und Übermorgen habe ich Spätschicht <3 <3 <3


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2015)

na, in letzter Zeit mal Law & Order Special Victims Unit gesehen?

Das tat unglaublich weh....


----------



## ZAM (25. Februar 2015)

Ne, war keine PN an ZAM sondern ein ganz normaler Post :> IST ABER OKAY!  

 

Ich bin aber neugierig.


----------



## Derulu (25. Februar 2015)

Das tat unglaublich weh....

 

Und weil Doppelmoral so toll ist

 

Mahlzeit

 

Link zur Seite entfernt, zuviel von dem, was dort als angeblicher "Bericht" steht, schießt deutlich übers Ziel hinaus (mittels Beleidigungen und ähnlichem "Zeugs"), selbst wenn es satirisch gemeint sein sollte, es ist es nicht


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2015)

Auf's falsche Knöpflein gekommen. Wollte meinen Post eigentlich bearbeiten. -.-


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Februar 2015)

Schrotti schick mir denk link bitte via pn. Hab reduziertes Datenvolumen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZbHnWJAvvk


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Februar 2015)

Ich kuschel mich jetzt in meinen Sessel und lese weiter Harry Potter ^--^ Hat mich irgendwie total gepackt. Katzen füttere ich aber jetzt noch schnell, damit ich Ruhe habe


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2015)

Das tat unglaublich weh....

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

http://vocaroo.com/i/s1vbn8uqRkPV


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2015)

Zam, wir brauchen mehr Erotik im Forum.

 

Sex up your life!     
 


 

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/208187-howto-loetkolben/

Da es dort zuviel Offtopic wurde und Sozialinkompatibel sich Erotik wünscht ^^

 

Für die Leute die Ghost Nachricht von Sam kennen - die Töpfer Szene mit der Musik hier

Für die Leute die sie nicht kennen http://www.jolie.de/bildergalerien/heisse-sexszenen-1146413.html

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y6RNu11-1Ck

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Jetzt stell dir folgendes vor wie ein Mod dem anderen Mod zeigt wie man mit dem Lötkolben und dem Lötzinn umgeht ohne das der Zinn verschüttet wird oder der Kolben sich wo festbrennt.

 

Erotisch genug Sozialinkompatibel ?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2015)

Ich frage mich gerade ob Wynn überhaupt weiß was ein Lötkolben ist.


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2015)

ich weiss es schrotti das bezog sich auf den moderierten offtopic im lötkolbentread 

 

ausserdem war das für sozi wegen den wunsch ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Februar 2015)

Wenn du meinst...


----------



## Wynn (25. Februar 2015)

Das hört sich jetzt so an bei dir nach "Ich bin nicht sauer" dabei ist die Person sauer ^^


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2015)

die steilvorlage überlasse ich wem anders.....


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2015)

Ich kuschel mich jetzt in meinen Sessel und lese weiter Harry Potter ^--^ Hat mich irgendwie total gepackt. Katzen füttere ich aber jetzt noch schnell, damit ich Ruhe habe 

Bring ihnen doch bei sich Dosen selbst zu öffnen 
 
Sex up your life!     

Als ob ichs nicht versuchen würde


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2015)

also eigentlich mögen frauen doch waschbären


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2015)

Wieso kann man bei WoW jetzt wieder nicht Post an seine Twinks bei der anderen Fraktion senden ;_;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Februar 2015)

WIR BEKOMMEN DIE BACKOFENTÜR ERSETZT WUHU.


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2015)

Wieso kann man bei WoW jetzt wieder nicht Post an seine Twinks bei der anderen Fraktion senden ;_;

das geht nur auf pve servern und weil du es bist


----------



## Reflox (26. Februar 2015)

das geht nur auf pve servern und weil du es bist 

 

Ich bin auf PvE und ich kann meine Felle nicht herumschicken, I am sad ;_;


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2015)

schreib doch mal nen gm an oder suche im forum, wir sind auch net allwissend (ich spiel zb nur horde)


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Februar 2015)

Konnte man das überhaupt mal?  Ich wusste nur von den Erbstücken im Bezug auf fraktions- und serverübergreifend.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Februar 2015)

Konnte man das überhaupt mal?  Ich wusste nur von den Erbstücken im Bezug auf fraktions- und serverübergreifend.

Ist doch immer noch so.

Alles andere würde massiv in die Wirtschaft eingreifen.


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2015)

nicht ganz korrekt. auf pve servern konnte man aeigtl fraktionsübergreifend post verschicken. in seinem fall pelze


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Februar 2015)

Ich habe meine Waren immer an andere Spieler meines Vertrauens gegeben, diese das in das neutrale AH in Tanaris stellen lassen und habe es dann mit meinem Charakter der anderen Fraktion rausgekauft hahahhaha


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2015)

dich kriegen wir nicht mehr groß


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Februar 2015)

Ich sitze gerade ja noch bei der Arbeit und musste wegen diesem Hoodie-Motiv gerade laut loslachen


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Februar 2015)

Könnte ich für's Büro gebrauchen.


----------



## ZAM (26. Februar 2015)

Ich sitze gerade ja noch bei der Arbeit und musste wegen diesem Hoodie-Motiv gerade laut loslachen      

 

Lebensmotto


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

James T. Kirk: I've always known I'll die alone.
 


 
 
Wer hätte gedacht das sein Satz aus Star Trek 5 von 1989 mal stimmen wird


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Februar 2015)

OH GAWD DAT FEEEELS.


----------



## Wynn (28. Februar 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2015)

Angeblich wurden ja HS Karten geleaked. Unter anderem eine Art Exodia nur mit Kil Jaeden.

Interessant.


----------



## Aun (1. März 2015)

Angeblich wurden ja HS Karten geleaked. Unter anderem eine Art Exodia nur mit Kil Jaeden.

Interessant.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2015)

http://www.reddit.com/r/hearthstone/comments/2xl48i/new_card_leaks/

 

fazit: meh


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2015)

Eine Riesendiskussion um Bgh.
Sollten wirklich alle KJ Teile 5 Mana kosten wäre es eh fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit alle aufs Feld zu bringen..
Selbst wenn der Rest 3-4 kostet bräuchte man noch 2 Portale. 
Da Hexer jetzt auch nicht so ne extreme drawengine aufbauen kann bis auf die hero abillity, mach ich mir da imo keine Sorgen. Wenns überhaupt stimmt.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. März 2015)

Mein DsA-Charakter hat gestern seine Meuchler-Ausbildung abgeschlossen :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2015)

Ist ja das gleiche wie mit Mimirons Head. Hab mal EINE VOLLE Runde lang 3 Mechs aufm Feld.

 

Ich spiele momentan kein Hearthstone, schaue aber extrem viele Streams (Kripp, Amaz, Xixo) und sehe da ja schon, wie effektiv BGH ist. Ein Nerf würde mMn keinen Sinn machen, selbst wenn Dr. Boom gefixt wird. Im Reddit Thread wurde es perfekt dargestellt. Dr. Boom an sich hat eben den Zweck, vom BGH getötet zu werden. Was die Karte aber so gut macht sind die kleinen Boom Bots, die halt mal 8 DMG machen können. Wenn du natürlich gutes RNG hast, aber selbst wenn nicht.

 

2x 1/1 + 2-8 DMG + 7/7 für 7 Mana. So nen Value hast du sonst nirgends.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. März 2015)

i like pizza


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (2. März 2015)

I like you


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2015)

i like pizza




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2015)

BGH ist genauso balanced wie Dr.Boom, allerdings nur wenn man die beiden gegenüber stellt.

BGH räumt ja auch sonst alles aus dem Weg was da so durch die Gegend kriecht. Und das ist dann für 3 Mana und 4/2 Werte doch extrem hart. 

 

Mimiron ist ja auch nur viable, wenn du ihm in einem Mech-Rogue spielst und concealen kannst..

 

Alles so hätte hätte Fahrradkette-Karten.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. März 2015)

Ich habe heute Frühschicht und bin daher heute schon so gegen 18 Uhr zuhause.. bisschen stuff to do aber vielleicht spiele ich danach mal wieder Dragon Nest  Oder Diablo3 oder Sims 4.. bin mir unsicher.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2015)

Und am Ende doch WoW.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. März 2015)

Ne, ich muss leider sagen dass mir der WoD-Content ÜÜÜÜBERHAUPT nicht taugt. Bin ja daher in so eine Levelstop-Gilde gegangen, habe da meinen Shamy jetzt auch auf dem aktuellen Max.-Level, aber wir raiden halt noch nicht.. und schon gar nicht Montags ^^ Habe in WoW einfach gerade nichts zu tun, bzw. keine Motivation irgendwie was zu starten.

 

Diablo habe ich gestern schon mal wieder kurz angespielt.. muss ich aber mal schauen, dass ich - wenn ich heute Abend spielen sollte - den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhe  Gestern das war irgendwie .. zu leicht ^^

Sims kann bei mir "IRGENDWIE WARUM AUCH IMMER" nicht patchen und daher habe ich die Version von vor x Monaten und da sind halt nicht die neusten Inhalte mit dabei und die würden mich halt auch mal reizen. :c

Dragon Nest wäre einfach "ololol - Anime Bitches mit riesengroßen Waffen!"

 

 

OOOOOOOOODER Goat-Simulator .. ich meine, den habe ich mir ja extra gekauft


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. März 2015)

Ich bin glaube ich auch über WoW hinweg. Raiden mag ich nicht und twinken ist auch blöd, weil man immer wieder ne neue Garni aufstellen muss... 

 

D3 macht mir grad auch sehr viel Spaß, bin zwar ein totaler Noob in Sachen Theorycraft (kp was ich Sockeln und Skillen soll), komme aber durch Q1-3 mit meinem S2 Crusader ohne Probleme durch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2015)

Spielste ihn als Holy Shotgun?

 

Btw, jemand lust auf ne runde LoL?:p


----------



## Patiekrice (2. März 2015)

NATÜRLICH, wenn ich arbeiten bin spielst du natürlich LoL :<<<<<<<


----------



## Ogil (2. März 2015)

Yeay - D3! Hab jetzt auch meinen S2-Crusader auf 70 und einen S2-Coop-Demonhunter auf 51 oder so. Fuer Qual brauch ich noch bissl Equip - aber sonst rockt es ganz gut. Ich spiel ihn als Blitzerflitzer *spark-spark*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2015)

NATÜRLICH, wenn ich arbeiten bin spielst du natürlich LoL :<<<<<<<

Können auch nachher spielen, wenn du fertig bischt.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. März 2015)

ok  mal sehen wie ich nachher gelaunt bin ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2015)

Okäääääääääääääääääy.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2015)

hallo


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2015)

hey


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2015)

alles gut?


----------



## Patiekrice (2. März 2015)

ZAM, ey ZAM, ZAM.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Ist das der den du suchst?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2015)

Geht so, krank & muss meine Projektarbeit zu Ende bringen und Formatieren. Dazu muss ich sagen ich bin der übelste Wordkrüppel. 

Was läuft bei dir so Schrotti?


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2015)

Ich bin grad bei nem Kunden auf der Maschine und spiel ein Update ein. Ich hoffe, dass alles klappt, damit ich endlich Feierabend machen kann...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2015)

Na hoffentlich. SO jetzt kann ich den Schlontz rausholen, bis soweit fertig, morgen noch was ausfüllen, aber dafür hab ich alles da. Bin jetzt nur zu unmotiviert das noch dranzuhängen.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2015)

Ich finde es nicht gut, dass du dich aufhängen willst. In allen anderen Fällen: Um was geht's?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2015)

Not sure if troll...

 

Nein nein nicht mich erhängen. :c

Mehr Tippselarbeit dranhängen.


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2015)

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass ich auch einfach 2 Posts weiter oben hätte schauen können. Da hab ich wohl mal wieder Unfähigkeit bewiesen.

 

Falls es dich tröstet: Ich muss für das Kundenprojekt jetzt auch noch ein Benutzerhandbuch aus dem Hut zaubern. Das macht mich so glücklich, dass meine Mundwinkel schon am Boden schleifen....  <_<


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. März 2015)

Bisschen so wie Brüste von einer meiner Lehrerinnen :')


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. März 2015)

Hat jemand von euch schon Orphan Black geguckt und kann mir sagen, ob es sehenswert ist ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. März 2015)

Schrotti, hat alles geklappt?


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2015)

Schrotti, hat alles geklappt?

Das mit dem Update aufspielen?

Wenn das nicht geklappt hätte, dann wäre ich auf dem Weg nach Pforzheim für meine Enthauptung.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. März 2015)

PFORZHEIM! Da hatte ich mal so 'n Typi vor 8/9 Jahren


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2015)

Aber ganz bestimmt nicht dieser. ^^


----------



## ZAM (3. März 2015)

ZAM, ey ZAM, ZAM.
 
Ist das der den du suchst?



Ja!!!! Hast du den? Gibst du ihn mir? Was willst du dafür haben


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2015)

Ist der Toast wirklich "roh" und das Muster verbrannt?


----------



## Wynn (3. März 2015)

Was willst du dafür haben  

 

Nimm am besten etwas Bedenkzeit Patie er hat die eine Blankovollmacht erteilt ^^


----------



## ZAM (3. März 2015)

PFORZHEIM! Da hatte ich mal so 'n Typi vor 8/9 Jahren 

 

Warst du da nicht erst 8/9 Jahre?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. März 2015)

P ist doch schon Mitte 20.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. März 2015)

Warst du da nicht erst 8/9 Jahre?  

 

OOOOH - danke für die Blumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Den Toaster habe ich nicht. Hab das Bild auf imgur gefunden und wollte dich ärgern q:


----------



## Aun (3. März 2015)

Den Toaster habe ich nicht. Hab das Bild auf imgur gefunden und wollte dich ärgern q:

      

ja streu ihm salz in die wunde


----------



## Reflox (3. März 2015)

Ich finde es nicht gut, dass du dich aufhängen willst. In allen anderen Fällen: Um was geht's?

 

Einfach mal die Seele baumeln lassen.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. März 2015)

Um es mit den sagenhaft dämlichen Worten von Smash Mouth auszudrücken:


 

 

I said yep, what a concept


----------



## ZAM (3. März 2015)

OOOOH - danke für die Blumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Immer wieder gern.   
 
 


Den Toaster habe ich nicht. Hab das Bild auf imgur gefunden und wollte dich ärgern q:


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (3. März 2015)

Mhm Shrek und Splashdown&#9786;&#65039; Ich habe den Soundtrack so geliebt&#128293;


----------



## Patiekrice (4. März 2015)

Facebook und die Kommentarfunktion und man brauch kein RTL mehr


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. März 2015)

ZUSAMMEN WERDEN WIR ROM ERBEBEN LASSEN!


----------



## Wynn (4. März 2015)

Facebook und die Kommentarfunktion und man brauch kein RTL mehr 

 

aus den grund habe ich focus und stern geliket ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. März 2015)

Dann bitte noch Bild Sport und Transfermarkt.

Das ist richtig lustig in den Kommentaren.
Alternativ der Gruppe mein Bad Kreuznach beitreten, da gehts immer ab


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2015)

mir ist gerade aufgefallen das der deutsche song "liebe" im englischen "under pressure" im deutschen gegenüber zum englischen kindgerechter gemacht wurde


----------



## Carcharoth (5. März 2015)

Den Toaster habe ich nicht. Hab das Bild auf imgur gefunden und wollte dich ärgern q:

 

Verwarnung is raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (5. März 2015)

Verwarnung is raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und rein physikalisch und chemisch ist ein solches bildnis überhauptnicht möglich ihr verdammten *HIPPIES*


----------



## Patiekrice (7. März 2015)

Ich meine, okay okay - für unsere Wirtschaft ist es ganz gut.

 

ABER WARUM in alles in der Welt, gehe ich als Touri SHOPPEN in einer wunderschönen Stadt  Ich würde den Teufel tun und an einem Samstagvormittag als Tourist erst einmal die Malls der Stadt abzuchecken ...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2015)

Grüße aus Blåvand, mucho water here huehue

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (9. März 2015)

In Blavand war ich auch schon ein paar mal, ganz nice da


----------



## Patiekrice (9. März 2015)

Ouh, viel Spaß und Erholung noch dort


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2015)

Was in 2 Jahren alles an einem Auto kaputtgehen kann Oo Um durch den TÜV zu kommen, muss ich knapp 1200 Euro zahlen (inklusive Wartung (Bremsflüssigkeit, Kühlmittel))... Ist das normal, dass das auch mal so teuer werden kann? Oder hab ich einfach Pech?


----------



## Patiekrice (9. März 2015)

Nope, ist normal dass es so teuer werden kann.

 

 

HÄTTEST DAS GELD FÜR DEN BEKNACKTEN BEAMER MAL GESPART!


----------



## Magogan (9. März 2015)

SCHREI NICHT SO!

Der alte ist kaputtgegangen, also brauchte ich einen neuen...


----------



## Wynn (9. März 2015)

Patie schreit nicht sie hat es nur für die leute im forum gross geschrieben die ihre brille verlegt haben


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. März 2015)

War wieder in der Sneak: The Boy next door.
+ JLO
+Trash
+Spritze im Auge

-Keine nackte JLO


----------



## Dexo (10. März 2015)

Vielleicht ist das ja auch einer von diesen Xenomorphs, der durch Katies Körper krabbelt.

 Kennst du zufällig Benxlaner? Habe dich schon öfters in seinen Kommentaren gesehen.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. März 2015)

Wir hatten mal ein paar wenige Konversationen als er noch ganz wenige Abos hatte. Es ist echt krass wie schnell er die Abos zusammengekriegt hat.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. März 2015)

Ich lasse mir momentan wieder einbisschen Bass-Unterricht geben, habe einfach zu lange nichts gemacht.

..............

 

und jetzt habe ich 2  Minuten aufgehört zu tippen, weil ich abgelenkt war und weiss nicht mehr was ich sagen/schreiben wollte

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (13. März 2015)

Das kenn ich zu gut 

 

Meine Eltern haben immer dann gesagt: "Wenn es was wichtiges wahr fällt es dir wieder ein"


----------



## Patiekrice (13. März 2015)

Aber nur wenn es wahr war.


----------



## Aun (13. März 2015)

was wichtiges wahr fällt es dir wieder ein"

nicht wirklich ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. März 2015)

Guess who's back ...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (14. März 2015)

Guess who's back ...

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. März 2015)

Hoffentlich erlebt er in 9 Monaten kein peinliches Telefonat.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. März 2015)

OUH SHIKARI WAR BEI EINEM MÄDCHEN?!

 

ERZÄHL MAL!

gerne auch per PN.

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. März 2015)

lost so spannend


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2015)

WER WAR WO ICH WAR IN DÄNEMARK OK nicht bei einem Mädchen ._.

 

(obwohl da auch Mädchen waren huehuehueuheuheauheauheuahue was zu erzählern gibt es allemal)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. März 2015)

Ich will den Namen aussuchen!!!!111


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2015)

Oh Gott nur keine Kinder


----------



## Magogan (15. März 2015)

Hast du etwa etwas gegen Kinder? Und wenn ja, was? Ich werde die einfach nicht los 

Nein Spaß xD


----------



## Patiekrice (15. März 2015)

WER WAR WO ICH WAR IN DÄNEMARK OK nicht bei einem Mädchen ._.

 

(obwohl da auch Mädchen waren huehuehueuheuheauheauheuahue was zu erzählern gibt es allemal)

 

Ich habe viele Verwandte in Dänemark, wehe eine davon war eine meiner Cousinen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

 

Jau, Lost ist die erste Zeit echt spannend, aber irgendwann denkste dir nur noch "meh."


----------



## H2OTest (15. März 2015)

Ich hab Shikas neues Bild bei FB kommentiert <3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. März 2015)

Kinder sind die besseren Menschen. Das ist ne Tatsache 

 

und @ Patie


----------



## Aun (15. März 2015)

und shika so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

bis nachher dann


----------



## ZAM (16. März 2015)

Ich weiß, viel zu früh und möglicherweise für den Eimer .. aber irgendwie .. Battlefront 3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. März 2015)

Freu mich auch drauf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. März 2015)

Grad sind alle Twitch Streams offline. Gespenstisch


----------



## Patiekrice (18. März 2015)

Vielleicht wurde gefiltert bei welchen Streams es sich tatsächlich um Gameing handelt ehehehhe.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. März 2015)

800Euro im Monat für Eiweiß und Proteine? dafack


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2015)

Kann es sein, dass Twitch kaputt ist?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. März 2015)

Nö bei mir gehts.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. März 2015)

Das Hochschulnetz ist einfach nur schlecht....


----------



## Dracun (19. März 2015)

Mir ist langweilig und daher schau ich hier nochmal vorbei.

Hi, wie geht es euch allen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. März 2015)

Schrotti kann sein, Twitch war gestern für ne Stunde komplett weg.

 

Hallu Dracun


----------



## ZAM (19. März 2015)

Mir ist langweilig und daher schau ich hier nochmal vorbei.
Hi, wie geht es euch allen?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (19. März 2015)

Kann es sein, dass Twitch kaputt ist?

 

Bei mir lädt es Videos

 

Vieleicht haben die die Wiedergabe von Videos bei euch blockiert auf der Uni ?


----------



## Patiekrice (20. März 2015)

Hab mir heute mal ein neues Zelda-T-Shirt und eine Mini-Figur gegönnt 0:>


----------



## Patiekrice (21. März 2015)

Mir reicht es endgültig  Ich melde mich von Facebook ab ... wird mir einfach zu viel Pisse gepostet/geteilt/geliked. WILL ICH ALLES NICHT IN MEINEM INTERNET-FEED SEHEN! :< 

 

Heute Abend hatte ich eigentlich schon WoW, GNTM und Eiscreme + Sahne eingeplant ... aber neeeeeeeee - KOCHABEND! Probiere mich heute mal an Minipizzaküchlein. :> Statt Pizza aufm Blech einfach in Muffinförmchen ehehehhe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. März 2015)

Ja Patie danke woher bekomme ich jetzt ne Pizza ? Lieferdienste haben alle schon zu. WHAT TO DO ?!


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2015)

Ja Patie danke woher bekomme ich jetzt ne Pizza ? Lieferdienste haben alle schon zu. WHAT TO DO ?!   

 

http://pizza.de/Hamburg

 

Da nach Joeys Pizza suchen
11:00-02:00 Lieferdienst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2015)

Nicht bei mir in der Umgebung, Da geht es spätestens bis 23 Uhr.


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2015)

und wenn du jetzt losfährst ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. März 2015)

Ich liege im Bett, erwartest du wirklich dass ich noch irgendwoe hinfahre


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2015)

Dann kann dir die Pizza nicht wichtig genug sein 

 

Du könntest es noch bei der Krossen Krabbe mit ner Pizza Bestellung versuchen


----------



## Patiekrice (22. März 2015)

Joeys Pizza ist eh nicht so toll .. kA habe mich während eines Praktikums in Köln mal viel zu oft davon ernährt und bin einfach drüber  Hier könnte ich ihnen aber nochmal eine Chance geben ... irgendwann.


----------



## Wynn (22. März 2015)

vieleicht haben die deshalb teilweise bis 2 uhr nachts auf weil man da keine andere wahl hatt wenn man lust auf pizza hat


----------



## Patiekrice (22. März 2015)

DAS muss das Konzept sein!


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2015)

Wynn hat den Code geknackt!


----------



## Patiekrice (23. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

...

 

....

 

......

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (23. März 2015)

ehehehehehehe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4xxym2tyEM

 

Dieses Video spricht mir aus der Seele...


----------



## Patiekrice (25. März 2015)

.______. wach.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. März 2015)

Guten Morgen&#9996;&#65039;


----------



## ZAM (25. März 2015)




----------



## Wynn (25. März 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VWcZSvqLTDM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. März 2015)

maximum cringe detected.


----------



## Aun (25. März 2015)

*triggered*


----------



## Wynn (25. März 2015)

und das heisst ins hochdeutsch übersetzt ? ^^

 

bzw danke life is strange episode 2 credits hör ich ohne ende 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mN-CqIytN2U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Life is strange hat für mich bis jetzt den besten Soundtrack 2015


----------



## Aun (26. März 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gfpQjtTrCEk&list=PLvNp0Boas7232fyzY5v9rxB5jtXo_uNGp


ab in deine ecke. original bleibt original


----------



## Wynn (26. März 2015)

original bleibt original ?


----------



## Aun (26. März 2015)

egal ^^

war mit meinen gedanken  woanders


----------



## Wynn (30. März 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Die Hodor Fans werden sich freuen ^^


----------



## Manowar (31. März 2015)

Wer wollte hier nochmal nen Heroes of the Storm Beta Key?

Gern PN an mich.


----------



## Magogan (1. April 2015)

Wurdet ihr heute schon reingelegt?

Ich hab heute bei Tele Columbus angerufen und erzählt, dass ich da heute im Callcenter anfangen sollte, aber nicht kommen könnte, weil ich ein Date hätte. Hab den dann gefragt, ob er dem Chef sagen kann, dass ich krank bin. xD


----------



## Schrottinator (1. April 2015)

Wurdet ihr heute schon reingelegt?

Ich hab heute bei Tele Columbus angerufen und erzählt, dass ich da heute im Callcenter anfangen sollte, aber nicht kommen könnte, weil ich ein Date hätte. Hab den dann gefragt, ob er dem Chef sagen kann, dass ich krank bin. xD

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (1. April 2015)

Der Typ meinte, dass das gar kein so schlechter Aprilscherz war...

Nur hab ich leider auch kein Date heute


----------



## Aun (1. April 2015)

Der Typ meinte, dass das gar kein so schlechter Aprilscherz war...

Nur hab ich leider auch kein Date heute 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nein weil: nobody fucks with aun!


----------



## Manowar (2. April 2015)

nein weil: nobody fucks with aun!

 

Auch du wirst irgendwann eine Freundin finden


----------



## Fenya (2. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (2. April 2015)

Nachdem gestern die Jahreszeiten im Schnelldurchlauf geteasert wurden, stellt sich der Winter heute etwas ausführlicher vor.

Bis 12 Uhr nehme ich noch Wetten an, wer sich morgen präsentiert >.<   Ich hoff ja stark auf Sommer ^^


----------



## Aun (2. April 2015)

-4°/9° und regen. wird morgen nichts mit sommer. osterfeuer fällt wohl auch ins wasser


----------



## Magogan (2. April 2015)

Schnee? Dabei hab ich schon Sommerreifen drauf Oo


----------



## Aun (2. April 2015)

mach schonmal nen termin bei der versicherung und werkstatt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. April 2015)

Bei mir wechselt es auch im Sekundentakt -Windig-Regen-Sonnig-kalt-warm-hagel-wolkig.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. April 2015)

Gut dass ich Urlaub habe und nur zum Einkaufen aus dem Haus gehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Schaue mir das Wetter schön von drin aus an.

Wo wir gerade beim Einkaufen sind.. Ich habe gerade für meine beiden Kätzchen Hühnchenfilets (29Euro/Kilo) gekauft :c Die beiden verwöhnten Arschtiger.


----------



## Wynn (2. April 2015)

da essen sie ja besser als ihr frauchen 

 

http://www.stern.de/panorama/cannabis-verbot-in-berlin-hunderte-treffen-sich-zum-protest-kiffen-im-goerlitzer-park-2184475.html

 

da ist auf facebook in den kommentaren was los ^^ dabei wollen sie damit nur die dealer aus den park vertreiben damit da wieder frauen und kinder spielen können


----------



## Patiekrice (2. April 2015)

Leider bestätigen viele der Anwesenden rein mit ihrem Aussehen das verbreitete Bild der kiffenden Gesellschaft.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. April 2015)

Sollen sie den Mist endlich legalisieren. Dann sind die ganzen Ökoheinis weg ...


----------



## Wynn (3. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PM13yXlW-Vs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Frohe Ostern von Iron Sky


----------



## Wynn (5. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HkJtvgwICAY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

würd ich schauen ^^


----------



## Magogan (5. April 2015)

Ich fühle mich irgendwie voll alt... Und dabei bin ich erst 21 Oo

Ist das normal?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. April 2015)

Nein. Geh zum Arzt.

 

Inb4 jemand hier reinkommt und dich aufklärt wie alt er doch sei und wie jung du noch bist (ich tippe auf Ogil/Wynn)


----------



## Aun (5. April 2015)

I'm getting too Old for this shit


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2015)

Nein. Geh zum Arzt.

 

Inb4 jemand hier reinkommt und dich aufklärt wie alt er doch sei und wie jung du noch bist (ich tippe auf Ogil/Wynn)

Das ist nicht fair. Ogil ist nicht so drauf.

 


I'm getting too Old for this shit

Roger Murtaugh aus Lethal Weapon?


----------



## Aun (5. April 2015)

Nein aun von buffed


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-awWHKaAgzg

 

ES...IST...EINFACH...ZU...GUT...


----------



## Wynn (7. April 2015)

http://nerdist.com/the-force-is-with-us-star-wars-is-coming-to-digital-hd/

 

Nach der VHS, Widescreen THX VHS, DVD Kinofassung, DVD Special Edition Fassung, Blurayfassung nun eine Digitale Fassung.


----------



## Magogan (8. April 2015)

Kostenloser WLAN-Hotspot bei BMW: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/1232259464 - Gut gemeint, aber so nahezu komplett sinnlos xD

Ergebnis im WLAN zuhause: http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/a/1233275384

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2015)

Kannst mal sehen, dass sind meine Up/Download Zahlen...


----------



## Magogan (8. April 2015)

Wo? Sehe keine Zahlen...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. April 2015)

Dein erster Link. Ok, Up ist schon bisschen höher aber ansonsten passts.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. April 2015)

Habe meine Großeltern aktuell hier zu Besuch und das a) teilweise so nervenzerrend, aber b ) HABE ICH SEITDEM WIEDER ZU GENOMMEN! ... Wir gehen halt essen, dann noch Kuchen und Kaffee und so.. so viel esse ich sonst nie und naja, zum Sport bin ich seit ihrer Ankunft auch nicht mehr gekommen.. aber heute nehme ich mir dafür mal wieder Zeit und nächste Woche muss ich dann auch wieder täglich 10km Rad fahren und alle 2 Tage noch abends/morgens Sport machen, sonst drehe ich durch. Meine Katzen sind auch total vernachlässigt in den letzten Tagen und ich bin einfach nicht dafür geschaffen, mich um andere Menschen zu kümmern für mehr als 1-2 Tage .. ich kann das nicht. Das reizt mich, macht mich aggressiv und nervt mich einfach.


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. April 2015)

Was'n los hier? Keiner da?


----------



## Aun (11. April 2015)

Was'n los hier? Keiner da?

 



schau mal auf die uhr ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (12. April 2015)

Bei mir war es da 9 Uhr abends


----------



## Aun (12. April 2015)

ich könnt ja hier jetzt GoT spoilern, aber ich glaub dann kommt zam persönlich zu mir und haut mir eine in die fresse


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2015)

Aun heute mal originell ... weeeew.

 

Schau mal auf YT unter GoT Trailern die Comments.


----------



## Aun (12. April 2015)

ein wahrer shitstorm und absolutes trollfest


----------



## Wynn (12. April 2015)

ich könnt ja hier jetzt GoT spoilern, aber ich glaub dann kommt zam persönlich zu mir und haut mir eine in die fresse   

 

Spätesten morgen auf Arbeit wird er den Spoilern nicht entgehen können ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (12. April 2015)

Wie Jon Snow stirbt?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. April 2015)

Jemand Lust über Steam AoE 2 HD zu spielen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2015)

O_O


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. April 2015)

Was?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2015)

o_o


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. April 2015)

Ist das ein ja schönster Mann der welt?


----------



## Aun (12. April 2015)

hol dir lieber mal das neue aoe2 addon. dann reden wir weiter ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. April 2015)

Hab ich doch.


----------



## Wynn (12. April 2015)

Wie Jon Snow stirbt?

 

In der Tv Serie werden Leute sterben die im Buch überleben werden


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. April 2015)

habs mir auch grad geholt. also aeo2 the forgotten.

irgendwer der online spielt?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. April 2015)

Ja hier ich!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. April 2015)

hab mal ne pm geschickt ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (12. April 2015)

In der Tv Serie werden Leute sterben die im Buch überleben werden

 

 

GOD DAMN TYRON.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2015)

Hier Sozi just4u 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Lachs in Blätterteig


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. April 2015)

Sei froh das ich nich mehr in hh bin :p


----------



## Schrottinator (12. April 2015)

Wenn es nicht dabei stehen würde, hätte ich es nicht erkannt.


----------



## Aun (12. April 2015)

shika hat beschlossen fettt zu werden


----------



## Wynn (12. April 2015)

GOD DAMN TYRON.

 

?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. April 2015)

Sind nicht primär für mich, bin nicht so der Lachs Fan.

 

Schmecken tun sie aber trotzdem


----------



## Patiekrice (12. April 2015)

?

 

 

ACHTUNG SPOILER AUS DEM LETZTEN GOT BUCH!

 



Spoiler



Jon Snow stirbt im Buch und daher kann es sein, dass er auch in der Serie stirbt..  Bzw die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr, sehr hoch. Weniger Leute sterben zu lassen ist nicht George R. R. Martins Stil. Eher mehr.


----------



## Aun (13. April 2015)

ACHTUNG SPOILER AUS DEM LETZTEN GOT BUCH!

 



Spoiler



Jon Snow stirbt im Buch und daher kann es sein, dass er auch in der Serie stirbt..  Bzw die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr, sehr hoch. Weniger Leute sterben zu lassen ist nicht George R. R. Martins Stil. Eher mehr.



melisandre disagrees with you, biatch!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. April 2015)

GAME OF THRONES BOYYYYYSSS


----------



## Aun (13. April 2015)

GAME OF THRONES BOYYYYYSSS 

for the internet is dark and full of spoilers


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. April 2015)

Gucke gerade der Pate, da spür ich meine neapolitanischen Wurzeln


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2015)

Gucke gerade der Pate, da spür ich meine neapolitanischen Wurzeln 

 


Pate 1 - Filmzitat

 

Habe hunger......Wo zum Teufel ist der Esel?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. April 2015)

Ich bin grad in der dunklen Ecke des Internets angekommen ... ._.


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2015)

Ich bin grad in der dunklen Ecke des Internets angekommen ... ._.

 

Definier dunkle ?

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZSazzpSqljw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Weird dunkle wie bei sparda rap ? oder gruslig dunkle ?


----------



## Aun (13. April 2015)

Ich bin grad in der dunklen Ecke des Internets angekommen ... ._.

 

 


 

Definier dunkle ?

 

 

 

www.scheisse-bewerten.eu


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. April 2015)

Ich bin grad in der dunklen Ecke des Internets angekommen ... ._.


Auf bigsausagepizza.com oder dem tumblr blog von pen*s hilton? Der finsterste blog ist aber wtfpronography.
Ich war tagelang verstört.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. April 2015)

Definier dunkle ?

 

Weird dunkle wie bei sparda rap ? oder gruslig dunkle ?

 

Ich kontere mit 5 Jungs aus Waiblingen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCmhvqktOVY


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. April 2015)

Spoiler



 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ea8CQUmaAQ



 

wie ein Autounfall.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jz8YdxAJDco


----------



## Aun (13. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phvEQ-WdIYc




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. April 2015)

Neben meinen 10km Fahrrad fahren täglich war ich heute noch 5km laufen, versuche das jetzt auch 1-2x die Woche weiterhin zu machen und Montags gehe ich so regelmäßig wie möglich zum Kriegstanz. SPORT YAY!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. April 2015)

O.o

Btw: Klopp weg vom BvB, Echte Liebe und so, erinnere mich noch an vor ein paar Monaten "Ich werde nicht gehen" und mehr Gefasel. Zu gut ey. 

Zähne zusammenbeißen und durch, aber dann noch zu sagen "Ich bitte nicht aus sportlichen Gründen um eine Vertragsauflösung." Lächerlicher Verein.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2015)

Neben meinen 10km Fahrrad fahren täglich war ich heute noch 5km laufen, versuche das jetzt auch 1-2x die Woche weiterhin zu machen und Montags gehe ich so regelmäßig wie möglich zum Kriegstanz. SPORT YAY!

 

Wer weiß, vielleicht werden wir ja mal Schweißkumpels.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. April 2015)

Schweißkumpels wäre fett! Aber du wohnst doch im Niemandsland


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2015)

Schweißkumpels wäre fett!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. April 2015)

Ich gehe nie wieder zum Friseur... ._.


----------



## ZAM (15. April 2015)

Wieso?


----------



## Aun (15. April 2015)

er sieht jetzt aus wie du nur in blond


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. April 2015)

Die Olle rutscht mit ihrem Rasierer einmal komplett über meinen Kopf...  <_<


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2015)

das heisst du hast jetzt ne streifen glatze ?


----------



## Ogil (15. April 2015)

Er meinte "Ich will aussehen wie die Peggy da..." aber die Friseuse hat das wohl falsch verstanden...


----------



## Wynn (15. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2qSLjlgVrXM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Also Blond und schulterlang die Haare


----------



## Schrottinator (15. April 2015)

Schweißkumpels wäre fett! Aber du wohnst doch im Niemandsland 

Wir können ja im Herzen Schweißkumpels sein, bis ich auch mal so coole Orte besuchen kann, an denen Paties und Krices leben.


----------



## Patiekrice (16. April 2015)

und wir schicken uns gegenseitig unsere Runtasticstatistiken!


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2015)

[..] bis ich auch mal so coole Orte besuchen kann, an denen Paties und Krices leben.


Dazu müsste sie umziehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2015)

Today is the day boys...

 

Star Wars VII Trailer o:


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2015)

Today is the day boys...
 
Star Wars VII Trailer o:


Und Morgen Battlefront \ o /


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2015)

WENIGER CGI BOOOOOYYYYYS YESSSSS


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2015)

Ok John Boyega ist der beste Mensch der Welt.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngElkyQ6Rhs

 

Ich heule.


----------



## Aun (16. April 2015)

WENIGER CGI BOOOOOYYYYYS YESSSSS

hmm was?


----------



## Wynn (16. April 2015)

Ok John Boyega ist der beste Mensch der Welt.

 

Ich heule.

 

Harrison Ford & Chewie tausendmal besser als der schwarze sturmtruppler


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2015)

Was der war doch garnicht da. 

 

Ich hab vom Auftritt auf der Bühne geredet. Boyega hat gesagt, was für ein Traum es ist, er habe früher auf der Playstation Star Wars spiele gespielt (The Force Unleashed) und sowat ... ich fand ihn einfach sau sympatisch

 

... und was hast du bitte gegen schwarze Sturmtruppler ?


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2015)

Tie-Piloten hatten schon immer schwarze Rüstungen, wenn auch mit weniger Farbspiel.

[attachment=13843:TiePilot.jpg]

 

Oder meinst du den?

[attachment=13844lackTrooper.jpg]

 

Es gab im EU auch schon Dark Trooper


----------



## Aun (16. April 2015)

sei froh das er nicht neger gesagt hat ^^

aber ich sags mal so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (16. April 2015)

dann schreib das doch - ich sah nur deinen text und dann den trailer dachte beziehst dich darauf ^^

 

von der bühne haste nicht geredet 

 

und wenn der weiss gewesen wär oder chinese oder jar jar binks wär ich immer noch für han solo  "Chewie we are home" beste Szene im trailer


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. April 2015)

Mein Post stand schon 45 Minuten dort, hab den Trailer nur noch rein editiert. Ist auch egal. 

 

Ich bin so heiß drauf.


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2015)

Sorry, aber den Rassismus-Kram eben habe ich gelöscht.


----------



## Manowar (17. April 2015)




----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. April 2015)

Manno, verpasse immer den Stress.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYHdQUyOunA&feature=youtu.be&a

 

me...


----------



## Patiekrice (17. April 2015)

Manno, verpasse immer den Stress.

 

 

Dito


----------



## ZAM (17. April 2015)

Es gab keinen Stress


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. April 2015)

Nennen wir es unerwünschte Posts!


----------



## Aun (17. April 2015)

bitte weiter gehen, hier gibts nichts zu sehen!


----------



## Reflox (19. April 2015)

Ich finde wir sollten alle Sandleute aus Deutschland werfen!!!!

Ich meine wenn man durch Berlin geht, hört man heutzutage ja mehr Koroghh gagght takt als Guten Tag!!! Wo soll das noch hinführen???!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. April 2015)

Oh Gott bin ich müde.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. April 2015)

Ich finde wir sollten alle Sandleute aus Deutschland werfen!!!!

Ich meine wenn man durch Berlin geht, hört man heutzutage ja mehr Koroghh gagght takt als Guten Tag!!! Wo soll das noch hinführen???!

Man kriegt nicht alle 2 Meter nen Döner sondern das, was auch immer die essen?


----------



## gravityman (19. April 2015)

Moin! Um 6:30 Uhr aufgestanden, einkaufen gegangen...nun bin ich wieder zuhause und will es mir mal bequem machen


----------



## gravityman (19. April 2015)

Etwas für Technik-Freaks...einfach googeln..

"[SIZE=12pt]Folgendes Experiment kann jeder sehr einfach machen um einen merkwü[/SIZE]rdigen Effekt zu beobachten. Wir kammen auf die Idee, einen relativ starken elektrischen Strom durch eine doppelspiralige Spule zu treiben, nach dem Vorbild der doppelspiraligen Bewegung vorgeschlagen von Viktor Schauberger, nur in unserem Fall geht es nicht um Wasser, sondern um Strom (DC)"


----------



## Patiekrice (19. April 2015)

Kann man in Dragon Age keine Screenshots machen, die automatisch gespeichert werden? ;(


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. April 2015)

Haste über Origin ? Origin hat mit Sicherheit ne Screenshot Funktion ... 

 

E: Druck Taste. Wird dann in Dokumente/Bioware/DA:I/Screenshots gespeichert


----------



## Patiekrice (19. April 2015)

Okay, habe Druck gedrückt, aber keine Meldung bekommen, dass es gespeichert wurde ^^ sonst kommt da ja immer so etwas.


----------



## Wynn (19. April 2015)

Dokumente\Bioware\Dragon Age Inquisition\

 

Da müsste ein Screenshot Ordner dann sein


----------



## Patiekrice (19. April 2015)

Yay - hier meine schöne 2h-Kriegerin :>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. April 2015)

Ist das nicht was für den GUMO?
 


 

Sorry habe ich mir vom PC Games Forum angewöhnt da ist in jedem Tread Offtopic ^^

 

Also Sozi was haste mit deinem Quergestellten Bike im Radfahroutfit beim Bäcker geholt ?


----------



## Patiekrice (20. April 2015)

Ich glaube nicht dass Sozi eine stämmige Frau Mitte 30 ist.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. April 2015)

Sorry habe ich mir vom PC Games Forum angewöhnt da ist in jedem Tread Offtopic ^^
 
Also Sozi was haste mit deinem Quergestellten Bike im Radfahroutfit beim Bäcker geholt ?


Die Antwort findest du Im Ragethread!

& Patie... doch bin ich sogar in Schwarz. Shaniqua Shangela La Quiefa mein Name.


----------



## ZAM (20. April 2015)

Ich glaube nicht dass Sozi eine stämmige Frau Mitte 30 ist.

 

Was macht dich so sicher?


----------



## Wynn (20. April 2015)

Ich glaube nicht dass Sozi eine stämmige Frau Mitte 30 ist.

 

vieleicht tief innendrinn gefangen


----------



## Patiekrice (20. April 2015)

doch bin ich sogar in Schwarz. Shaniqua Shangela La Quiefa mein Name.

 

    

ahuehuheuhue.


----------



## Wynn (21. April 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel, am 20 Apr 2015 - 19:04, schrieb:
ein paar Übungshäute. 
 
 


 

 


 

"Es reibt sich die Haut mit der Lotion ein."
 



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVLL5y565Rg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. April 2015)

Wynn...


----------



## Wynn (21. April 2015)

Hey Schrotti hat den Schweigen der Lämmer Vergleich gebracht ich habe nur für die passende Atmosphäre geschafft ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (21. April 2015)

To prepare for his role on Breaking Bad, Bryan Cranston actually learned how to make meth from the DEA.


 

.__.


----------



## Aun (22. April 2015)

hab gehört unser forendiktator ist, unter einem nich zu erkennenden namen, in die rapper szene abgestiegen.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Y6WfoyHRLA&hc_location=ufi


----------



## Patiekrice (22. April 2015)

und einen anderen Dialekt um von seiner ostdeutschen Herkunft abzulenken - sehr geschickt!


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2015)

Laut dem Video habe ich dann wohl mind. 40kg abgenommen, Hautfarbe und massenweise Haare verloren und bin offenbar mehrfach mit dem Gesicht gegen eine Wa .. erm .. Aun 

 

 

Und ich habe keinen Dialekt, außer ich will .. und erm .. bei vereinzelten Wörtern ... wie .. "Wörter"


----------



## Patiekrice (22. April 2015)

Vielleicht ist auch dieser langhaarige, kleine, pummelige und bartige Mann aus deinem Avatar und ÜBERALL ANDERS ja einfach ein Stockimage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2015)

Pummelig?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2015)

wäre dir fett lieber?


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2015)

wäre dir fett lieber?

Wäre auch gelogen. ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (22. April 2015)

moppelig? :*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2015)

zam ist bärig<3


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2015)

wohlgenährt fand ich bis jetzt die beste umschreibung 

 

@Sozi

 

Grizzly Bär oder Kuschelbär ?


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2015)

Ich bin auch nicht moppelig ihr Zweigärmchen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2015)

Wohl als auch.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. April 2015)

Ich habe voll die Pumperarme, yo!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2015)

Happy Bday Sozi <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## Patiekrice (22. April 2015)

OH, jetzt ist er so alt wie meine kleine Schwester <3 <3 HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2015)

12 ?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. April 2015)

sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen 12?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2015)

Nein ich bin 13.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2015)

Shika ist obercooli!


----------



## Aun (22. April 2015)

er sollte sofort banniert werden!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. April 2015)

in Schokolade ! 

 

wait what.


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2015)

Ich habe voll die Pumperarme, yo!

 

Das würde vermutlich auch merkwürdig aussehen.  

 

 

Alles Gute Nickname-Rebell.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. April 2015)

&#9996;&#65039;Danke Obernerdführer Zam.


----------



## Aun (22. April 2015)

Das würde vermutlich auch merkwürdig aussehen.  

 

 

Alles Gute Nickname-Rebell. 

du kennst die kurze doch. arme wie spargelstangen, die stahl verbiegen können 

ich mach dann schonmal, für morgen, bier auf


----------



## Patiekrice (22. April 2015)

Wollte gerade sagen .. du hast meine Stahlbieger doch schon im RL erleben dürfen! Tu nicht so als ob sie dir nicht imponiert haben!

 

 

Ach Aun morgen auch Geburtstag.. Ihr seid aber beide ja gar keine Widder vom Sternzeichen mehr ... ;:c habe ich ja nochmal Glück gehabt bei dem grandiosen Tier!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (22. April 2015)

Wollte gerade sagen .. du hast meine Stahlbieger doch schon im RL erleben dürfen! Tu nicht so als ob sie dir nicht imponiert haben!


 
Ja    Aber nur kurz. Und es gab nichts zu biegen.  
 


Ach Aun morgen auch Geburtstag



Ach ne... muss ich dann auch gratulieren?


----------



## Aun (22. April 2015)

Ach ne... muss ich dann auch gratulieren?    

wat wer wo wann?


----------



## Wynn (22. April 2015)

in Schokolade ! 

 

wait what.

 

Zartbitter oder Vollmilch ?

 

 


wat wer wo wann?
 


 

Dir zum geburtstag


----------



## Aun (22. April 2015)

näää alles lüge


----------



## Patiekrice (23. April 2015)

Alles Gute Aunboy :>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. April 2015)

Alles Gute du Troll.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. April 2015)

Steig nachher wohl wieder n Monat in WoW ein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2015)

Steig nachher wohl wieder n Monat in WoW ein 

 

TU ES NICHT DIESES SPIEL IST TOT


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. April 2015)

TU ES NICHT DIESES SPIEL IST TOT



f2p tötet wow, vanilla war besser, 11elf alles scheiße


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. April 2015)

ISSO


----------



## Aun (23. April 2015)

Laber nicht


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. April 2015)

Werd wohl mit meinem Rogue etwas rumpimmeln. Ich denke 672 ist ganz akzeptabel oder? 3 Monate nicht gespielt :p


----------



## Patiekrice (23. April 2015)

Ja, unsere Twinks sind eingestaubt :<


----------



## Patiekrice (23. April 2015)

Die Polizei sucht hier gerade einen "etwa 12-Jährigen Jungen" mit braunen Haaren und kam tatsächlich in meinen Laden und fragte, ob hier halt so ein Junge heute war   

"Ja, klar. Ungefähr 20 von denen" 

 

 

..


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. April 2015)

Das ist so wahr.&#128516;


----------



## Patiekrice (23. April 2015)

Der Polizist meinte "witzig", darauf habe ich gesagt, dass er sich doch umschauen soll und es doch klar ist, dass wir öfters mal Jungs in diesem Alter hier haben  Daraufhin wurde er ETWAS genauer mit der Beschreibung (grauer Pullover und brauner Rucksack) und in den letzten 20 Minuten, da konnte ich ihm dann auch eine vernünftige Antwort geben,   Bestimmt suchen sie Aun, der von seinem Kindergeburtstag heute geflüchtet ist und Unruhe mit Joguhrt im Rucksack stiftet


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. April 2015)

Dieser Schlingel!!


----------



## Wynn (24. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSgJeVwjnpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Nette Version ^^

 

und passend dazu

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0eJeCM60awo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. April 2015)

Mag wer Aoe2 Hd spielen?


----------



## Patiekrice (27. April 2015)

Buuuja! 1h Zumba hinter mir und 8km Rad fahren! Bin platt für heute


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hehe


----------



## Manowar (28. April 2015)

Buuuja! 1h Zumba hinter mir und 8km Rad fahren! Bin platt für heute 

 

Hab mir das letztens auf der Fibo angeschaut.. das steckt schon ganz schön an.  

Ist zwar nicht wirklich was für mich, macht aber sicherlich ne menge Spaß


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2015)

Hab mir das letztens auf der Fibo angeschaut.. das steckt schon ganz schön an.  

Ist zwar nicht wirklich was für mich, macht aber sicherlich ne menge Spaß

 

Um Farin Urlaub zu zitieren: "Als Gott das Rhythmusgefühl verteilt hat, war ich wohl grad nicht hier. Und das man ohne nicht gut tanzen kann, sieht man an mir."


----------



## Patiekrice (28. April 2015)

Na, beim Zumba machst du es ja deinem Trainer nach. Ich komme mir zwar auch teilweise noch mega doof vor, vorallendingen weil er besser mit'm Arsch wackeln kann als ich, aber ich denke als "Nachtänzer" brauch man nicht unglaublich gutes Rhythmusgefühl


----------



## Spielecastle (28. April 2015)

Darf man in diesem Thread auch "guten Tag" sagen?

 

Egal, ich mach´s einfach mal, also guten Tag.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2015)

Darf man in diesem Thread auch "guten Tag" sagen?

 

Egal, ich mach´s einfach mal, also guten Tag.

 

Klar. Der Thread ist irgendwann mal aus dem "Nacht-Spam"- und "Morgen-Spam"-Thread vereinheitlicht wurden. ^^

Alternativ gibt es aber für den Smalltalk auch die Shoutbox.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. April 2015)

Frischfleisch? Naive Fragen? Weiblich? Mal sehen wie lange es hält  

 

Hallo!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2015)

So haben wir doch alle mal angefangen ...  ^_^


----------



## Aun (28. April 2015)

So haben wir doch alle mal angefangen ...  ^_^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und oft gabs ganz großes tennis ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2015)

Ich kann mich noch an die MLP Zeit erinnern. Da hatte ich meinen ersten (und einzigen) Ban bekommen... hach 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2015)

MLP?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (28. April 2015)

My Little Pony


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2015)

MLP?

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=olLDrvc1qt4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (28. April 2015)

ARGH ... dunkle Erinnerungen


----------



## Patiekrice (28. April 2015)

Ich spiele ja momentan mit dem Gedanken mir eine Funko-Figur von My little Pony zu kaufen


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2015)

ARGH ... dunkle Erinnerungen 

 

Dabei haben die sogar was für Star Wars Fans ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aYk1DgaeZC8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2015)

So haben wir doch alle mal angefangen ...  ^_^

Ich hatte schon immer einen Penis! #cisshitlord


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. April 2015)

Oo


----------



## Schrottinator (28. April 2015)

Frischfleisch? Naive Fragen? *Weiblich*? Mal sehen wie lange es hält  

 

Hallo!

 

 


So haben wir doch alle mal angefangen ...  ^_^


----------



## Aun (28. April 2015)

Ich hatte schon immer einen Penis! #cisshitlord

thx for the information




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2015)

Ich hatte schon immer einen Penis! #cisshitlord

 

Wie uns Hangover 2 zeigte haben das Frauen in Thailand auch


----------



## Aun (29. April 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



shika warst du das?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2015)

Musste meine Wut auf die GDL irgendwie rauslassen...


----------



## Patiekrice (29. April 2015)

"... und DARUM mauere ich jetzt diese Wand hier her!"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2015)

exactly.

 

Hatte vor ein paar Jahrzehnten doch auch schon "gut" geklappt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. April 2015)

Wo Schorf ist, da ist auch Eiter.


----------



## Wynn (29. April 2015)

nur wenn die wunde mit dreck in berührung kommt oder mit einer unreinen waffe hinzugefügt wurde


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2015)

Verwechselst du Tetanus mit Schorf?


----------



## Aun (29. April 2015)

tut er


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. April 2015)

Wo Aun ist, da ist auch ein Gif.


----------



## Aun (29. April 2015)

Wo Aun ist, da ist auch ein Gif.

so  nicht...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. April 2015)

Ich add jetzt Sozi auf Steam.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. April 2015)

Es sei dir erlaubt&#128516;


----------



## Patiekrice (30. April 2015)

Du hattest Sozi noch nicht aber mich schon lange?


----------



## Schrottinator (30. April 2015)

Bei dir hatte ich ja das Glück, dass du mich geaddet hast.

 

Mal schauen ob ich irgendwann alle coolen Kids, hot Chicks und Aun in Steam geaddet habe.


----------



## Ogil (30. April 2015)

Mich hast Du ja immerhin schon 

 

Mein Problem ist immer, dass ich keinerlei Freunde auf der PS4 habe - also niemanden zum Sch-ighscorevergleich und so...


----------



## Aun (30. April 2015)

da ich in letzter zeit kaum im steam war wirst du nicht bemerkt haben welcher sadistische forenspammer in deiner fl ist ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (30. April 2015)

da ich in letzter zeit

Ein SEHR dehnbarer Begriff.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. April 2015)

Mich hast Du ja immerhin schon 
 
Mein Problem ist immer, dass ich keinerlei Freunde auf der PS4 habe - also niemanden zum Sch-ighscorevergleich und so...



Darfst mich hinzufügen psn:Yolokaust


----------



## Patiekrice (30. April 2015)

Ich finde den Namen immer noch deinen geistreichsten Meisterstreich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. April 2015)

Mein Problem ist immer, dass ich keinerlei (...)  Freunde  habe

 

story of my life ._.


----------



## Wynn (30. April 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uADkR3syPY4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Einer der besten Szenen bis jetzt bei der Serie ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Mai 2015)

Jemand Lust auf ne Runde Aoe?


----------



## Patiekrice (2. Mai 2015)

Sehe ich jetzt erst ..


Bei dir hatte ich ja das Glück, dass du mich geaddet hast.

 

 

 

Du hast mir eine Anfrage gesendet! Ich verschicke keine Freundschaftsanfragen! >:c


----------



## Aun (2. Mai 2015)

Sehe ich jetzt erst ..

 

Du hast mir eine Anfrage gesendet! Ich verschicke keine Freundschaftsanfragen! >:c

kann ich so bejaen. sie will sonst keinen kennen lernen ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2015)

Sehe ich jetzt erst ..

 

Du hast mir eine Anfrage gesendet! Ich verschicke keine Freundschaftsanfragen! >:c

Du hättest ja auch ablehnen können.


----------



## Aun (3. Mai 2015)

Du hättest ja auch ablehnen können.

sie ist was anderes, als du. bei dir war ich voll wie ne kompanie russen


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2015)

Und du bist es wohl immer noch. Wer hat denn von dir geredet?


----------



## Aun (3. Mai 2015)

Und du bist es wohl immer noch. Wer hat denn von dir geredet?

ich rede gerne über mich. viel leiber als über andere


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Mai 2015)

Du hättest ja auch ablehnen können.

 

Niemals


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2015)

Good Morning, Milady. I wish you the most splendid sunday imaginable.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Mai 2015)

Nä eh. Will heute Bad + Küche wischen, Staubsaugen, Katzenklo komplett wechseln, Altpapier runterbringen, Schreibtisch aufräumen und dann noch meine Tasche packen für meine Reise in die Heimat.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2015)

Morgen ihr lieben  ^_^


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2015)

Dann viel Erfolg Patie  habe ich bis auf tasche packen und vereisen bei mir hinter mir 

 

Moin Shikari und das wochende in Hamburg heil überstanden ?


----------



## Aun (3. Mai 2015)

Moin Shikari und das wochende in Hamburg heil überstanden ?

er ist doch noch immer auf der flucht, wegen dieser mauer aktion


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2015)

Ich steh grad vor Aun's Haustür und Mauer die zu. Fuck the system und sowas. 

 

Ich war Freitag nicht in Hamburg unterwegs, allerdings ist hier seit ein paar Jahren eh kaum noch was los. Alles nur linke Spacken, die zeigen wollen, wie hart sie sind und deswegen die Fenster von ner Sparkasse mit Steinen bewerfen.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Genug Abenteuer in Dragon Age heute bestritten ^-^ Ich spiele hauptsächlich meine schöne Qunari, kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass andere irgendwie die "eigentlichen NPCs" auch gerne spielen. Für meinen Zwerg-Schurken Varric habe ich bisher leider nur noch keinen neuen guten Bogen gefunden  Einen Dolch ja.. der war echt gut, möchte ihn aber weiterhin lieber als Fernkämpfer dabei haben. meh.


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2015)

Varrics Waffe Bianca ist upgradebar 

 

Hier findest du Verbesserungen zu kaufen oder Rezepte um sie zu craften http://dragonage.wikia.com/wiki/Bianca_upgrades#Dragon_Age_Inquisition

 

Ansonsten seine Missionen auf den Kriegstisch machen dann kriegste am Schluss auch ein Upgrade


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Mai 2015)

was für ein Kriegstisch haha  Ich laufe durch die Gegend, töte Gegner, sammele Erze und Pflanzen .. ab und zu schließe ich noch so einen Riss.. aber mehr habe ich noch nicht entdeckt


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2015)

Da wo du die Missionen startet sieht so aus

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Findet sich in dem grossen mittleren Zimmer an Ende des Ganges in der Kirche


----------



## Thoor (3. Mai 2015)

Varric kann meines Wissens nach gar keine andere Waffe als Bianca tragen... Steht doch bei jeder Waffe "Nicht Varric" als Kriterium oder?


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Mai 2015)

Doch, den Dolch konnte ertragen. 

 

Ah okay - ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man da nochmal zurück hinkehrt .. ich mache immer überall anders Rast und so ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2015)

Varric kann meines Wissens nach gar keine andere Waffe als Bianca tragen... Steht doch bei jeder Waffe "Nicht Varric" als Kriterium oder?

 

Jap Varric hat nur Bianca.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Mai 2015)

HÄ ich habe ihm doch einen Dolch anlegen können :c


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Mai 2015)

Dachte wir reden über Fernkampfwaffen.


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2015)

In Dragon Age Inquisation kann er auch Dolche nutzen wenn man ihm manuell im Talentbaum skillt auf Dolche aber wenn man automatisch die Talentpunkte vergeben lässt dann skillt das Spiel Varric auf Armbrust und Fallen

 

Aber viele Spieler trennen nie Varric von Bianca weil Bianca seine grosse Liebe ist


----------



## Wynn (3. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j_5KgpN38hM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

2016 im Kino


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2015)

fassen wir mal zusammen:

wir haben einen heimscheißer, einer der auf granufink und windeln schwört, einer der gegen mauern pinkelt und einen der auf medizinische gerätschaften zurückgreift.

hört sich nach nem asylum film an


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2015)

Du bist doch nur auf das geballte Wissen neidisch


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2015)

Du bist doch nur auf das geballte Wissen neidisch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na dann leg mal los ^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (4. Mai 2015)

Hast du doch schon alles aufgelistet.....

 

Erstaunlich, auf was wir hier alles kommen, wenn einer schreibt, dass er seit Stunden mal pinkeln muss aber nicht kann/will


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2015)

jemand sollte darüber ein buch verfassen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Mai 2015)

Mago kann das machen, wenn er mit seinem Minecraftklon fertig ist...


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2015)

jemand sollte darüber ein buch verfassen

 

http://www.amazon.de/Ein-ganz-besonderer-Saft-Urin/dp/3802512685/


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Mai 2015)

ALTER FASS IHR FÜR EIN FASS AUFMACHT.

Unsere Schultoiletten gleichen dem Berufsloch von Frauen die zwielichtigen Berufen nachgehen in welchen sie ihr Königinnengemächer für Geld vermieten und ich musste 4h Englisch schreiben.

Aun, dass du keine hygienisches Empfinden hast seh ich dir nach.


----------



## Wynn (4. Mai 2015)

ALTER FASS IHR FÜR EIN FASS AUFMACHT.

Unsere *Schultoiletten *gleichen dem Berufs*loch* von Frauen die zwielichtigen Berufen nachgehen in welchen sie ihr Königinnengemächer für Geld vermieten und ich musste 4h Englisch schreiben.

Aun, dass du keine hygienisches Empfinden hast seh ich dir nach. 

 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hocktoilette

 

Die habt ihr also ^^


----------



## Magogan (4. Mai 2015)

Mago kann das machen, wenn er mit seinem Minecraftklon fertig ist... 


Ne, keine Zeit, irgendwer muss dann doch die 20 Sportwagen fahren, damit die nicht einstauben xD


----------



## Manowar (5. Mai 2015)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hocktoilette

 

Die habt ihr also ^^

 

Ich bin ja auch eher ein Heimscheißer,.. in der Berufschule wurde ich wohl mal krank und musste doch recht dringend  

Renne zu den Toiletten, schmeiß die Tür auf und..stehe vor so einem Teil! Hatte ich ernsthaft noch nie im Leben gesehen.

Da musste ich erstmal ein richtiges suchen


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2015)

In Italien in Restaurants und Cafes sind die normal ^^

 

Jedenfalls damals als ich damals meine Klassenfahrt hinhatte 

 

Die haben da in Hotels aber gottsei dank normale wcs


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2015)

Jedenfalls damals als ich damals meine Klassenfahrt hinhatte 

Italien hat sich doch etwas verändert seitdem es das römische Imperium nicht mehr gibt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Mai 2015)

MADE MAH DAY


----------



## Wynn (5. Mai 2015)

Italien hat sich doch etwas verändert seitdem es das römische Imperium nicht mehr gibt.

 

Das heißt nur anders ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Mai 2015)

ICH KANN MATHE!


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Mai 2015)

In dem Fall kannst du mir dabei helfen Berechnungsalgorithmen für Finite Elemente durch Parallelisierung zu optimieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Mai 2015)

Ist doch easy, ich geh kurz Zigaretten kaufen


----------



## Aun (5. Mai 2015)

Ist doch easy, ich geh kurz Zigaretten kaufen 

und zack ist dem schrotti sein afroamerikanischer vater über alle berge verschwunden.

bitch übernimm doch mal verantwortung


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Mai 2015)

Mech Mage ist schlimmer als ISIS


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Mai 2015)

Heute bitte Daumen drücken,danke. :')


----------



## Wynn (6. Mai 2015)

Heute bitte Daumen drücken,danke. :')

 

*drückt Sozi die Daumen*


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Mai 2015)

Versaut


----------



## Ogil (6. Mai 2015)

Pruefung verhauen? Mathe?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Mai 2015)

Ja :F


----------



## Aun (6. Mai 2015)

karma is a bitch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Mai 2015)

Indeed she is 

Dabei hatte ich ein Präservativ in Form von etwas lernen!:/
War wohl nichts mit safer Sex.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Mai 2015)

Muss euch nachher was lustiges erzählen 

Also, ihr kennt sicher top commebts bei Facebook oder?
Da war heute ein Status von Mainz 05, die hatten n Bild von M.Thurk gepostet und einer hat es im schlechten Deutsch beleidigend kommentiert.Mainz 05 hat gekontert.

Der Witz ist, ich hab die Freundin von dem in der Klasse sitzen. Beide brauner als das Solarium. 
Hab dann auch kommentiert mit"Haha dem seine Freundin ist in meiner Klasse.
Dann kam der Überkommentar: Der hat Frau und Kind du Dummschwätzer.

Naaaa? Per Facebook ist unfreiwillig seine Affäre aufgeflogen. :x


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Mai 2015)

Für mich wurden heute bei der täglichen "hey - wir haben da was für dich!"-Auflistung die besten Thumbnails ausgewählt.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Mai 2015)

Der Trailer zu Alientampon ist sehenswert


----------



## Wynn (10. Mai 2015)

Mir wird Stricken und Häkeln und Chefkoch vorgeschlagen ^^

Aber dann wissen wir wie die Zukunft von Gamestar aussieht die wurden ja wie Moviepilot von webmedia gekauft ^^

 


 

Alien Tampoon

Der Absturz eines Ufos löst einen erbitterten Kampf zwischen den Ordnungshütern der Menschen und den außerirdischen Ankömmlingen aus. Doch eine Mädchen-Clique bekommt in ihrer Schule wenig davon mit. Erst als die gedemütigte Carmen (Kathryn Julyana) einen Tampon benutzt, der vorher in eine Lache aus grünem Alien-Blut gefallen ist, bekommen die Studentinnen die Konsequenzen dieser Ereignisse zu spüren: Denn Carmen verwandelt sich zunehmend in ein mordlüsternes Monster.

 
Die Polizisten Wolf (Daniel Wiemer) und Becker (Roland Sapper) untersuchen die Todesfälle, während ein Wissenschaftler (Tom Beck) versucht, die plötzliche mächtige junge Frau für sich zu instrumentalisieren. Unterdessen rekurtiert Carmen ihre eigene Anhängerschaft&#8230;

 

Für den Film gibts ja eine Crowd Funding Kampagne damit ein 90 Minuten Film draus wird ^^


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2015)

falls noch wer was für seine mutti braucht, hier ein kleines gedicht:
 

_Liebes Mutterlein!_

 

_Den ganzen Tag bist Du am Ackern,
tust Dich nur für uns abrackern!_

 

_Von der Stirn rinnt Dir der Schweiße,
drum schmeckt das Essen auch wieder mal so lecker!_

 

_Du bist nicht schön und über dreißig,
doch immerhin bist Du recht fleißig!_

 

_Du bringst uns uns're Essenssachen,
und wenn Du hinfällst uns zum Lachen._

 

_Keiner tut Dich je belohnen,
doch immerhin darfst Du hier wohnen._

 

_Sagt Papa auch: "Weg mit der Alten!"
wir woll'n Dich trotzdem gern behalten!_

 

_Du putzt und kochst und schrubbst und nähst -
es wär schon schade, wenn Du gehst!_

 

_Drum werden wir Dich nie vergessen -
und denk an unser Mittagessen!_
 

 

Zitat: Oliver Kalkofe


----------



## Spielecastle (10. Mai 2015)

Habt alle einen tollen Sonntag.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2015)

falls noch wer was für seine mutti braucht, hier ein kleines gedicht:
 

... Schrott ...
 



Auch Du Jungspund wirst es irgendwann noch sehr zu schätzen wissen, daß es Deine Mutti gibt/gab!

So etwas würde ich nie meinen Eltern schreiben - imo einfach nur geschmacklos!

Das hat auch nix mehr mit "witzig sein zu wollen" zu tun - arm.

 

Glückwünsche an alle Muttis und Danke. 

 

_edit_

Danke ebenso @ Spielecastle


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2015)

auch du alter sack wirst iwann erkennen das diese worte von oliver kalkofe stammen

aber nicht jeder erkennt solche witze und das ich das nicht ernst meine


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Mai 2015)

auch du alter sack wirst iwann erkennen das diese worte von oliver kalkofe stammen

aber nicht jeder erkennt solche witze und das ich das nicht ernst meine



Hab es meiner Mum per Whatsapp geschickt - Sie fand's lustig.

Ist hlt nicht jeder humorbehindert, bei Grushdak ist aber eh alles unlustig und toternst.
Glaube sein Leben ist unfassbar anstrengend dadurch.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2015)

Und tschüss, Ihr beiden S***!

Nix kapieren, falsch intepretieren - aber immer schön auf Möchtergenschiene fahren ....

 

War Blasc noch schön, als es solche User, wie Ihr es seid, noch nicht gab!

 

Quasselt nun mal schön Eure Hamster voll - ich kann's eh nicht mehr lesen.

 

over and out


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Mai 2015)

Bye du Diva.


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die senilität ist stark in ihm xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Mai 2015)

Glaub es auch, wette bei ihm am Tisch darf bei Essen auch nicht gesprochen werden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Mai 2015)

Mal unter uns. Ich verstehe nicht, wie man sich durch das Internet so provozieren lassen kann.

 

Ist mir echt schleierhaft.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Mai 2015)

Ich frage mich wie man sich durch nichtmal provokative Dinge so in Rage bringen lassen kann.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Mai 2015)

Der Trailer zu Alientampon ist sehenswert 

 

Oh man, in der Tat ...


----------



## Manowar (11. Mai 2015)

Grushdak ist schonwieder weg?

Ärgert ihn nicht so, er wird noch rückfällig.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Mai 2015)

weg und rückfällich?

 

Nachdenken wird überbewertet.

Es soll ja evtl. ne Ignorefunktion geben, habe ich von nem Bekannten gehört ..

 

Und erstaunlich, schreibe einmal meine Meinung ... und gleich melden sich alle Krümel des angeschnittenen Kuchens.

Es darf hier beleidgt und provoziert werden, was das Zeug hält .... super Entwicklung.

Dann wundert Ihr Euch, weil kaum noch einer schreibt ... weil die User auf andere Seiten abwandern. .....

 

schönen Tag an den Rest hier


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2015)

Bitte beachtet die [netiquette] und [regeln]. Sie dienen dem guten Umgang miteinander, damit Ihr respektvoll und freundlich miteinander kommunizieren könnt. Wir möchten ungern Beiträge entfernen, weil der Tonfall nicht passt. :-) Das gilt für alle beteiligten. PNs mit versuchten Erörterungen des eigenen Standpunktes sind unnötig. Anfeindungen sind einfach zu keinem Zeitpunkt angebracht.  Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis.
 

Btw. Zitate bitte auch unbedingt als solche kennzeichnen und die Quellen angeben. Kalki ist toll, aber ich bin mir nicht so sicher, wie toll Entertainer noch sind, wenn man Ihr Zeug unmarkiert verwendet.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2015)

weg und rückfällich?

 

Nachdenken wird überbewertet.

Es soll ja evtl. ne Ignorefunktion geben, habe ich von nem Bekannten gehört ..

 

Und erstaunlich, schreibe einmal meine Meinung ... und gleich melden sich alle Krümel des angeschnittenen Kuchens.

Es darf hier beleidgt und provoziert werden, was das Zeug hält .... super Entwicklung.

Dann wundert Ihr Euch, weil kaum noch einer schreibt ... weil die User auf andere Seiten abwandern. .....

 

schönen Tag an den Rest hier

 

Komm schon. Ist nicht das erste Mal, dass du dich von jemanden (Aun) hier so provozieren lässt. Natürlich sollte man sich nicht alles gefallen lassen, aber sich gleich persönlich angegriffen fühlen ? Über ein Zitat von Kalkofe ?

 

Und Meinungen schön und gut. Jeder darf seine haben. Aber wenn man diese Meinung auf eine bestimmte Art und Weise (hochnäsig und beleidigend, ließ deinen Beitrag nochmal) den Mitmenschen mitteilt und diese mit ihr nicht einverstanden sind, musst du dich auch nicht wundern, wenn du blöde Antworten darauf bekommst. Und das hat sehr wenig mit dem Userschwund hier zu tun. Denn 95% der Zeit vertragen sich hier alle. 

 

Ein Tipp: Wenn du nochmal so einen Beitrag liest, wo du kurz darauf bist den kleinen Kindern eine Standpauke zu halten, mach schnell die Augen zu, atme tief 3x durch, gehe mit den Mauszeiger oben rechts in die Ecke, drücke die linke Maustaste, mache die Augen auf und erfreue dich an deinem Leben. (oder kläre den Mist über PM)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Mai 2015)

Der Witz ist ja du hast Aun & mich beleidigt.

Bei deiner Doppelmoral kommts mir echt hoch.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Mai 2015)

Ein Tipp: Wenn du nochmal so einen Beitrag liest, wo du kurz darauf bist den kleinen Kindern eine Standpauke zu halten, mach schnell die Augen zu, atme tief 3x durch, gehe mit den Mauszeiger oben rechts in die Ecke, drücke die linke Maustaste, mache die Augen auf und erfreue dich an deinem Leben. 

Da es je nach OS/Desktop oben rechts ist, würde ich die entsprechende Tastenkombination ALT+F4 empfehlen. Man muss nicht treffen können und sofern das Fenster aktiv ist, ist die Erfolgschance höher. :-)


----------



## Grushdak (11. Mai 2015)

Auch Du Jungspund wirst es irgendwann noch sehr zu schätzen wissen, daß es Deine Mutti gibt/gab!

So etwas würde ich nie meinen Eltern schreiben - imo einfach nur geschmacklos!

Das hat auch nix mehr mit "witzig sein zu wollen" zu tun - arm.

 

Hmmm, sehe da jetzt immer noch nicht, wo ich beleidigt haben soll.

Habe es aus so geschrieben, daß ich echt annahm, Aun wäre unter die Dichter gegangen (traue ihm solche Gedichte mittlerweile zu).

Da war für mich auch nicht ersichtlich, daß es ein Zitat ist - auch kein Anzeichen von Humor.

Leider gibt es heutzutage wirklich genug Menschen, die so nach dem Versen denken und handeln.

 

Mich traf es auch umsomehr, da ich derzeit um meine Mutter bange - deshalb bin ich wohl empfindlicher.

 

Und jetzt, wo ich weiß, daß es von Kalkofe stammt,

muss Aun dieses Geschriebene "geschmacklos" (steht übrigens ein imo davor) und "arm" nicht auf sich beziehen.

 

*edit*

Und irgend jemand scheint mein Post ja doch noch gemocht zu haben.

 

Thema für mich erledigt ...

 

Peace


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Mai 2015)

Und tschüss, Ihr beiden S***!
Nix kapieren, falsch intepretieren - aber immer schön auf Möchtergenschiene fahren ....
 
War Blasc noch schön, als es solche User, wie Ihr es seid, noch nicht gab!
 
Quasselt nun mal schön Eure Hamster voll - ich kann's eh nicht mehr lesen.
 
over and out



Reicht oder? Das "S***" war sicher nichts Nettes. :>


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2015)

Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2015)

Und solls bei euch morgen auch wieder bis zu 27 grad werden mit 4 liter pro qm² ?


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Mai 2015)

NOOOOOOOOOO. EINE MEINER LIEBLINGSBANDS WIRD JETZT BEI SPOTIFY IN DER PLAYLIST "The Happy Hipser" GEFÜHRT :C :CC :C :C :C :C

 

 

Ich bin so Hipster, ich fand die schon cool, bevor sie als Hipsterband geclaimt waren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Mai 2015)

u hipsta biatsch!


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2015)

pitch blease!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Mai 2015)

Menno Aun immer musst du beleidigen!!

ich geh jetzt! Früher als Wynn noch im Krabbelkreis war gabs User wie dich nich! Da war allesbesser!!


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Mai 2015)

Und solls bei euch morgen auch wieder bis zu 27 grad werden mit 4 liter pro qm² ?

Nö.. es sollen nur 28°C ohne Regen werden 

 

Dafür dann am Mittwoch nur noch 19°C und schwere Gewitter


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2015)

Menno Aun immer musst du beleidigen!!

ich geh jetzt! Früher als Wynn noch im Krabbelkreis war gabs User wie dich nich! Da war allesbesser!!

ja sorry maaaan




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Mai 2015)

Du könntest mal in Weihwasser baden, vielleicht hilft das!


----------



## kaepteniglo (11. Mai 2015)

Bis zu dem Becken kommt er doch noch nicht hoch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Mai 2015)

Don't be shady just be lady :>


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Mai 2015)

RAPE CULTURE!


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2015)

ich geh jetzt! Früher als Wynn noch im Krabbelkreis war gabs User wie dich nich! Da war allesbesser!!

 

Moment ich muss mir erstmal eine Briefmarke am Automaten ziehen

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

um mit meiner Adlerfeder und Tintenfass einen Beschwerdebrief an zam schicken per Brieftaube weil du mich für so alt hälst


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Mai 2015)

eher Kreide und Höhlenwand.


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2015)

gz zu posting 4000 ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Mai 2015)

Gar nicht gemerkt. :O

Wenn ich dran denke, dass ich seit April 2007 hier bin, dann bin ich doch irgendwie gar nicht so aktiv hier.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Mai 2015)

Wie Grushdak mich jetzt sogar via PN angeht. :/


----------



## Grushdak (11. Mai 2015)

1. kein Angehen

2. schon Stunden her

3. die Streitigkeiten hier längst beendet

 

Lasst es doch einfach, hier weiter permanent Öl ins Feuer zu kippen!

Habt doch teilweise hier nur große Worte, weil Ihr Euch nicht alleine fühlt.

In PNs (also 1:1 Situation) fehlen scheinbar die Worte für Antworten (kann ich aber auch getrost drauf verzichten).

 

Ich erspare mir nun aber auch als Gast die Posts zu lesen - also komplettes Ignorieren derer Posts.


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Mai 2015)

Menno Aun immer musst du beleidigen!!

 

Banned.

 

Next?


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Mai 2015)

Gar nicht gemerkt. 

Wenn ich dran denke, dass ich seit April 2007 hier bin, dann bin ich doch irgendwie gar nicht so aktiv hier.

 

Dieser Account hier ist seit Oktober 2008 aktiv.. vorher war es ein anderer, wie lange der hier war, weiss ich aber nicht mehr. Geschweigedenn den Namen 

Ich bin somit NOCH unaktiver als du!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Mai 2015)

1. kein Angehen
2. schon Stunden her
3. die Streitigkeiten hier längst beendet
 
Lasst es doch einfach, hier weiter permanent Öl ins Feuer zu kippen!
Habt doch teilweise hier nur große Worte, weil Ihr Euch nicht alleine fühlt.
In PNs (also 1:1 Situation) fehlen scheinbar die Worte für Antworten (kann ich aber auch getrost drauf verzichten).
 
Ich erspare mir nun aber auch als Gast die Posts zu lesen - also komplettes Ignorieren derer Posts.



Hab's eben erst gelesen, antworte dir gerne, der Witz ist ja das du sogar 2 geschrieben hast und direkt meintest ich ignorier ich jetzt!" Haste wohl doch nich getan. :>


----------



## Grushdak (11. Mai 2015)

2? oo also doch (jetzt habe ich doch Deinen Post wieder gelesen- diesmal eingeloggt ... hmmm)

 

Dann ist da was bei Buffed schief gelaufen.

Dachte auch, als ich die 2. PN schrieb, ich hätte Dir schon eine geschrieben - ist aber nicht mehr bei mir auffindbar ... seltsam.

Hatte die erste PN gesucht, um sie zu editieren.

 

Bei der 2. PN habe ich Dich eben ausgeschlossen, da Du die "Konservation" ja beendet hattest.

-----------------------------

 

Ich würde sagen, wir machen mal unter dem bisherigen Tag mal 'nen Strich - ich tue es zumindest

Einiges doof gelaufen heut' ...

_________________________________________^^


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Mai 2015)

Dieser Account hier ist seit Oktober 2008 aktiv.. vorher war es ein anderer, wie lange der hier war, weiss ich aber nicht mehr. Geschweigedenn den Namen 

Ich bin somit NOCH unaktiver als du!

Du bist nicht unaktiv. Du hast nur besseres zu tun.  ^_^


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Mai 2015)

Ich wünsche mir, einige hier hätten auch besseres zu tun ^_^

Heute gehts btw wieder zum Zumba, joggen hatte ich die letzte Zeit irgendwie nicht so die Motivation.. Bin aber am Samstag durchs Gelände mitm Rad geheizt, das hat Spaß gemacht. Aber trotzdem muss bald ein neues Rad her.. was macht das aktive Leben bei dir, Schweißkumpel?

Und was macht die Programmierung vom Pen&Paper?


----------



## Grushdak (11. Mai 2015)

Zumba?

Was ist das?

 

Ich wollte gestern eigentlich am Carboo4U Duathlon teilnehmen.

Allerdings bin ich noch nicht so ganz eins mit dem "neuen" Fahrrad.

Doch warum ich eigentlich nicht teilnahm - ist meine derzeit miserable Kondition.

Da hätte ich bei 4,7km Laufen - 29km Radeln - 4,5km Laufen (und das alles durch Bergland) - schnell meine Einbrüche gehabt ...

---

Aber zum baldigen Boccia-Turnier will ich mich anmelden - das wird hoffntlich zeitlich und körperlich machbar sein.^^


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Mai 2015)

Da mein Trainingsplan "voll" war, also der Bogen, indem ich meine Sachen eintrage, habe ich am Freitag mal den Mylon-Zirkel von einem Trainer vorgestellt gekriegt. Macht Spaß und haut sogar rein. Was mich etwas interessiert ist die Tatsache, dass ich nach etwa 40 Minuten schon durch bin. Da der Zirkel so ausgelegt ist, dass es ausreichen soll alle 5 Tage den zu machen, werde ich wohl an den anderen Schwitztagen nach dem alten Plan hantieren. Wer weiß, vielleicht hab ich irgendwann mal ne Figur, die einer Dame gefallen könnte. \o/

Bisher muss ich aber sagen, dass von jeglicher Form von körperlichen Betätigung ich mich im Fitness-Center am wohlsten fühle. Die Leute sind viel freundlicher, wenn alle aus mehr oder weniger dem gleichen Grund an einem gemeinsamen Ort sind.

 

Bei dem Pen & Paper Projekt gibt es ein rießiges Problem: Die Kommunikation mit den verschiedenen Clients (Personen) klappt nicht. Ich hab da irgendwo nen richtigen Bock geschossen, so dass ich jetzt wieder ans Reißbrett darf.

Ansonsten könnte der "Tabletop Simulator" noch ne Lösung für das sein, was ich mit Pen & Paper erreichen will.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2015)

Menschen, die einem dauernd mitteilen wie sportlich aktiv sie doch sind, sind wundervolle Menschen. Genau so wundervoll sind Veganer. Tolle Menschen.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Mai 2015)

Dann darf ich also Paties Frage nicht beantworten?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2015)

Hast du doch schon.  ^_^


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Mai 2015)

... Zumba ...

Ich war jetzt an dem Wochenende zu 'nem Schnupperkurs in nem Studio und hätte da auch mal Zumba mitmachen können. Aber ne danke. Glaube das ist wohl nur was für Frauen? 
Aber dafür hab ich jetzt Pilates für mich entdeckt. Da merkste Muskeln und Stellen, die du vorher noch nicht kanntest ...


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Mai 2015)

[...]

 

Bei dem Pen & Paper Projekt gibt es ein rießiges Problem: Die Kommunikation mit den verschiedenen Clients (Personen) klappt nicht. Ich hab da irgendwo nen richtigen Bock geschossen, so dass ich jetzt wieder ans Reißbrett darf.

Ansonsten könnte der "Tabletop Simulator" noch ne Lösung für das sein, was ich mit Pen & Paper erreichen will.

 

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass täglich 10 Minuten effektiver sein sollen, als 1x die Woche 45 Minuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meh, schade. Aber lass mich wissen, wenn es los geht .. vermisse es irgendwie seit meine Gruppe mich nicht mehr will 

 


Menschen, die einem dauernd mitteilen wie sportlich aktiv sie doch sind, sind wundervolle Menschen. Genau so wundervoll sind Veganer. Tolle Menschen.

 



 

Smalltalk ftw. Einfach nur Smalltalk. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Na, Zumba wird hauptsächlich schon von Frauen ausgeübt.. aber mein Trainer zB ist männlich  Pilates ist mir zu langsam. Eine Freundin hat davon erzählt, aber ich glaube das ist nichts für mich.

 

 

Achja - sowas ist Zumba, Grushdak 

 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G1AkJ-97ng[/youtube]

 

Ich hoffe wir machen heute wieder viele bitchy Tänze ...    Die kann ich am besten hahahah


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Mai 2015)

so, dann mal auf zu meinem öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Mai 2015)

Viel Spaß! Ich schwanke noch zu Fuß oder Rad


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Mai 2015)

Inliner!


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Mai 2015)

Ostdeutsches Kopfsteinpflaster :c


----------



## Grushdak (11. Mai 2015)

Danke, Patiekrice 

 

Musik gefällt mir, die Mitstreiterinnen auch, das ganze Event.

Nur fürchte ich, mit meinem Auftreten würde ich das Event sprengen.^^

 

Da bleibe ich lieber meinem diesen Jahres wieder begonnenen Radfahren.

 


Ostdeutsches Kopfsteinpflaster :c

 

Das hatte was.^^

Konnte es bis Juli 88 voll genießen.


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2015)

Hui sieht relativ kompliziert aus


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Mai 2015)

Ach, wir haben auch alles dabei! Muttis Ende 40, 120 Kilo Prinzessinen, sexy Chicksen ähnlich wie aus dem Hause Hilton ... und mich - haha! Von "Normalos" bis "extravagant" ist also alles dabei


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Mai 2015)

Inliner mögen das nicht.
:<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2015)

Bei mir im Fitnessstudio machen sogar Rentner (männliche wohlgemerkt) Zumba.

 

Habs auch mal ausprobiert in nem Schnupperkurs mit meiner Freundin damals, aber ich hab da ne noch steifere Hüfte als die Rentner,,,


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mal gelesen, dass täglich 10 Minuten effektiver sein sollen, als 1x die Woche 45 Minuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meh, schade. Aber lass mich wissen, wenn es los geht .. vermisse es irgendwie seit meine Gruppe mich nicht mehr will 

 

Bei 10 Minuten würde sich nicht mal das Anfangen lohnen. Die Weisheit ist zwar gut, funktioniert aber nicht bei allem. Ich hab mir überlegt, ob ich einfach jeden Mist aufzeichnen soll. Wenn alles dokumentiert ist, ist glaube ich der Druck etwas größer.

 


Viel Spaß! Ich schwanke noch zu Fuß oder Rad 

Danke. 45Km sind mir zu viel dafür. Vor allem, wenn man am selben Tag noch was zu tun hat.  

 


Bei mir im Fitnessstudio machen sogar Rentner (männliche wohlgemerkt) Zumba.

 

Habs auch mal ausprobiert in nem Schnupperkurs mit meiner Freundin damals, aber ich hab da ne noch steifere Hüfte als die Rentner,,,

PATRIARCHY!


----------



## Ogil (11. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mich am Wochenende auch mal aufgerafft und bin joggen gegangen - und abgesehen davon, dass ich nicht sonderlich fit bin, musste ich feststellen, dass ich wohl auch gegen irgendwelche momentan aktiven Pollen allergisch bin. Damit war dann das Wochenende auch gelaufen...


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Mai 2015)

Ich bin auch stark allergisch auf alles was derzeit (und bis August) rumfliegt, aber ich lasse mich dadurch nicht mehr einschränken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Meine Schwester ist noch schlimmer dran und hat sich auch immer aufgerafft und trotzdem was unternommen und daran habe ich mir ein Beispiel genommen. Trotz roter Augen, zugeschwollener Nase gehe ich trotzdem noch raus! Früher habe ich mich einfach den ganzen Sommer eingeschlossen und habe nur vereinzelt was unternommen und es immer darauf geschoben. :/

 

Ach, bei uns sind auch einige Mädels total steif @Shika. Ich bin auch nicht die hüftschwingenste, aber es macht trotzdem Spaß. Wir haben heute auch wieder meinen Lieblingstanz gemacht zu Wiggle Wiggle  Das macht echt so Laune. Ich wünschte wir hätten mehr Songs von Snoop Dogg und der Generation, aber leider auch viel latainamerikanischen Kram..Freue ich mich umso mehr, wenn mal so etwas kommt  Werde bald auch vielleicht mal zuhause noch Zumba machen und paar eigene Choreos ausdenken.

 

Okay - 45km sind zu viel :> Bei mir sind es ja nur 550m zum Kurs hahaha 

 

Heute mache ich mir wohl nur noch Lasagne und internte vor mich hin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte währenddessen direkt Flashbacks von meinen Tanzstunden früher... ne ich bleibe bei meinen Geräten 

 

Pilates würde ich aber auch gerne mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Dexo (11. Mai 2015)

Moin Leute


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RiAF1w-mSek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (12. Mai 2015)

Lasst es doch einfach, hier weiter permanent Öl ins Feuer zu kippen!

Habt doch teilweise hier nur große Worte, weil Ihr Euch nicht alleine fühlt.

In PNs (also 1:1 Situation) fehlen scheinbar die Worte für Antworten (kann ich aber auch getrost drauf verzichten).

 

Ich erspare mir nun aber auch als Gast die Posts zu lesen - also komplettes Ignorieren derer Posts.

 

Wie war das denn, wo du mir so nett per PN geschrieben hast? 

Du hast doch einfach nur jedes einzelne Wort von mir gemeldet?

 

Du S***


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Mai 2015)

So hab mich mal für'n Studium beworben. Wenn die mich nehmen hab ich in ein paar Jahren ein Dr. Titel.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Mai 2015)

Ich hab wahnsinnigen Respekt vor den Leuten, die Medizin studieren. Ich könnte mit der Verantwortung als Arzt nicht umgehen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Mai 2015)

Nicht Medizin, Soziale Arbeit


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Mai 2015)

... und das war es mit dem Respekt!


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Mai 2015)

Dann war es das zumindest mit dem Doktortitel. Außer er will doch noch ne Doktorarbeit schreiben.


----------



## Ogil (12. Mai 2015)

Ich mag es nicht wenn mein Taxifahrer hoeher qualifiziert ist als ich.


----------



## Grushdak (12. Mai 2015)

Moin ...

 

Na, 'nen Doktortitel ohne zu promovieren kann man anscheinend auch kaufen und auch Professortitel erlangen 

Sonderangebot: Jetzt nur 35&#8364; statt 99&#8364;  - Legale Dr. h.c. Titel Erwerben
 


^^


Ich mag es nicht wenn mein Taxifahrer hoeher qualifiziert ist als ich.

Das sind doch bestimmt schon manche User hier.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Mai 2015)

Dann war es das zumindest mit dem Doktortitel. Außer er will doch noch ne Doktorarbeit schreiben.



Jup muss noch 2 Jahre drauf legen dann.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2015)

War auch am überlegen soz. Arbeit zu studieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Mai 2015)

Tu es, in Mainz.&#10084;&#65039;

Sind wir Studybuddies, können dann Aoe spielen während der Vorlesung. *Whatsappsonnenbrillensmiley*


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2015)

Sind wir Studybuddies, können dann Aoe spielen während der Vorlesung. *Whatsappsonnenbrillensmiley*

und nach ner weile seht ihr dann so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Mai 2015)

Was glaubst du warum ich das mache?


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2015)

zum fritten verkaufen brauchst keine soziale arbeit studieren. wobei ein studium, das man nur mit daddeln verbringt beschleunigt das ungemein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2015)

Sorry Sozi ich will erstmal dick $$$ verdienen und dann mal gucken.

 

(das war Sarkasmus)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Mai 2015)

wenn du $$$ willst, heirate mich.


----------



## Aun (12. Mai 2015)

und wer von euch macht dann die beine breit?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Mai 2015)

Du denkst auch nur an das eine.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Mai 2015)

Shika kann das viel besser als Aun.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie werd ich mit der 5. GoT Staffel nicht richtig warm...


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Mai 2015)

Sind doch erst 5 Folgen.. aber ja, mich reißt es momentan auch noch nicht so vom Hocker.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Mai 2015)

Sind doch erst 5 Folgen.. aber ja, mich reißt es momentan auch noch nicht so vom Hodor.



Fixed.


----------



## Wynn (13. Mai 2015)

https://twitter.com/HIDEO_KOJIMA_EN/status/597687270284468224

 

Falls jemand hier Sammelfiguren sammelt ^^


----------



## Aun (13. Mai 2015)

du weißt, dass er ua wegen der ganzen perversität aufgehört hat?


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Mai 2015)

Ich liebe es ja, wenn die Kunden hier im Laden fragen wie teuer Artikel xy ist, du ihnen den Preis sagst und oft sowas wie "woooas. Das kann ich mir ja dann selbst machen" oder "5 Euro auch okay?" oder so kommt


----------



## Veshrae (13. Mai 2015)

Ich liebe es ja, wenn die Kunden hier im Laden fragen wie teuer Artikel xy ist, du ihnen den Preis sagst und oft sowas wie "woooas. Das kann ich mir ja dann selbst machen" oder "5 Euro auch okay?" oder so kommt  

 

Naja, klar regt man sich immer über den Preis auf.

Aber kauft es trotzdem noch :S


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Mai 2015)

Gerade Vornoten gesagt bekommen.  Egal was ich wie wo schreibe auf jeden Fall das Fachabi bestanden und mit Vornoten im 1,4er bis 1,6er Bereich kann ich leben und Mathe ist auch 2,7.

Wie schön, nie gelernt oder sonstiges getan. Das Leben kann so schön sein.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Mai 2015)

du weißt, dass er ua wegen der ganzen perversität aufgehört hat?

Quelle?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2015)

Kojima hat wegen vielem aufgehört, aber nicht wegen Perversität.

 

Ich erinnere nur an MGS 2 in den Schließfächern... und die Audiotapes in Ground Zero.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Mai 2015)

WoW läuft wieder fast so wie ichs will  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wegen Konami:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMK-kajdgMA


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vvwx_woiItk

 

"What is this?"

"I have no clue oh my god"


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Mai 2015)

hahahahhah


----------



## Wynn (14. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lm46-envrHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

Mal gespannt wie die Serie wird


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2015)

Die Schauspielerin ist schonmal sehr süß... man muss aber bedenken, dass das die Serie nicht an "unsere" (ich spreche damit die Männer an) Zielgruppe gerichtet ist.

 

BTW

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-9AO3fOA88

 

Damals waren Videospiele noch gut, mit tollen Geschichten.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Mai 2015)

Ich war noch nie so uninteressiert an einer Serie wie nun an Supergirl.


----------



## Ogil (14. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie finde ich das Konzept ja etwas seltsam. Also nicht unbedingt, dass es nun ein "Supagrrl" ist - aber allein in dem 6min-Trailer hat sie sich ja schon gegenueber der halben Stadt geoutet. Das hat dann irgendwie nicht mehr so sehr viel mit "Ich setz mir ne Brille auf und trag einen Pullunder und niemand erkennt mich" des Originals zu tun...


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Mai 2015)

Mir hat gestern meine GoT-Freundin Blumen mitgebracht (ich habe seit 2013 keine Blumen mehr geschenkt bekommen und habe mich doch sehr gefreut :>), nur leider waren es Chrysanthemen und die sind für Katzen stark giftig. Habe sie dann die Nacht so hingestellt, dass die Beiden gar nicht dran kommen. Gerade bin ich dann zu den Nachbarn unter mir und habe dem Mann/Vater die Blumen - nach seiner Verneinung dass sie Haustiere haben - in die Hand gedrückt und ihm meine Lage erklärt. Er war irgendwie total verdutzt  Er denkt jetzt sicher ich stehe auf ihn oder wollte nur mal checken, wer da wohnt  Nevermind. Leider gibt es echt keine hübschen für Katzen ungiftigen Schnittblumen 

 

Achtung, GoT-Spoiler S05E05



Spoiler



Ich fand es in der Folge 5 krass/mysteriös, dass die rote Priesterin (nachdem Jon Snow ihr sexy Angebot ausgeschlagen hatte) zu ihm meinte "You know nothing Jon Snow" O____O Alte Hexe die!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Mai 2015)

me

 

http://imgur.com/jGr2gf8


----------



## Wynn (15. Mai 2015)

Bombenstimmung war heute bei Germanys next Top Modell 

 

    

 

Besonders die Reaktionen auf Twitter von Harald Schmidt und Jan Böhmermann und als der Werbeblock eingeschoben wurde als der Saal geräumt wurde die Programmvorschau für Final Destination 3 kam "Vorm Tod gibt es kein Entrinnen" und die eine Kosmetikfirma einen Tweet schrieb "die Gewinnerin steht fest" während der Saal geräumt wurde

 

  

 

 

https://twitter.com/janboehm/status/598937890580729856

 

https://twitter.com/BonitoTV/status/598943804436152321


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-l29HlKkXU&feature=youtu.be

 

Das kann doch garnicht schief gehen, wenn schon Gamespot es eines der besten Spiele ever nennt... oder ?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2015)

Polygon beschwert sich darüber, dass es Frauen feindlich ist und keine Schwarze vorkommen.


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2015)

Polygon beschwert sich darüber, dass es Frauen feindlich ist und keine Schwarze vorkommen.

du hast asiaten, latinos und das grafik downgrading vergessen ^^


----------



## Ogil (15. Mai 2015)

Oh ja - die doofe Downgrading-Diskussion wo Kinder aus Trotz ueber diesen Betrug am Kunden das Spiel illegal runterladen um es dann auf niedrigsten Einstellungen auf Muttis Office-PC zu spielen. Und alles nur wegen diesen bloeden Konsolen! PC-Masterrace und so...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Mai 2015)

Naja, ich kann persönlich die Verwunderung schon verstehen (bzgl. des "Downgrades"). Wir haben in der heutigen Zeit so viele Möglichkeiten, selbst auf der Konsole Grafik darzustellen, wie wir sie in den ersten Witcher 3 Trailern gesehen haben. Ich nehme gern The Order 1886 zum Beispiel. Ja, die haben ne eigene Engine. Ja, es ist keine Open World, die dargestellt wird. Aber VERDAMMT sah das gut aus. Und wenn sowas auf der Konsole geht (wie gesagt, Ready at Dawn der Entwickler hatte ne eigene Engine soweit ich weiß), warum dann nicht auf dem PC ?

 

Auf der anderen Seite... wer weiß, unter welchen Grafikeinstellungen die Aufnahmen gemacht wurden (von The Witcher 3). Sie werden sicher noch nicht die dicke Bombe rausgeholt haben. Und alle aktuellen Tests wurden mit der PS4 gemacht. Ist doch klar, dass das dann nicht 100% so wie im Trailer aussieht. Den Shitstorm konnte man aber voraussehen.


----------



## Ogil (15. Mai 2015)

Mich nervt einfach diese Diskussion bei jedem neuen Spiel. Fuer mich gibt es eine Art "Mindestgrafik" die ich sehen will - alles darueber hinaus ist fuer mich "Nice to have". Soweit man das bisher gesehen hat sieht "The Witcher 3" super aus und ob da nun irgendwo ein Pixel fehlt oder 3 Bluttropfen nicht 100% maximale Tessellation haben ist fuer mich Kruemelkackerei und aendert nix am Spielspass. Lieber 100h Spielspass mit kleinen Abstrichen bei der Grafik als 5 Stunden Grafikdemo fuers gleiche Geld...


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2015)

das ist schon richtig ogil und shika. bei mir steht auch der spielspaß im vordergrund. ich nehm als beispiel immer gerne skyrim. bomben spiel. aber was die community draus gemacht hat *atombombe*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Mai 2015)

Natürlich steht der Spielspaß im Vordergrund. Ich werd The Witcher 3 eh auf der PS4 zocken, der Trend geht von den Entwicklern aber ganz klar dahin, uns zu viel zu versprechen. Ganz unabhängig von The Witcher.

 

Denn ich halte CD Project Red noch für einen der "Guten". Ubisoft ist der Meister darin.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Mai 2015)

Ich weiss nicht wieso ich in dieser Ecke von Youtube gelandet bin.

 

[youtube]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2PDZE-6Zrk[/youtube]


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Mai 2015)

> erster Discobesuch vor 4 Jahren

 

War sie da 10 oder was ?


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Mai 2015)

Einfach anstrengend.


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2015)

hallo


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Mai 2015)

Hey


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2015)

Na wie geht's Sonnenscheinbeere?


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Mai 2015)

Oh, das ist ein toller Kosename!

Mir geht es ganz gut, ich bin gerade einbisschen in Foren unterwegs und überlege ob ich mir noch Tomate-Mozarella mache oder ob ich einfach ins Bett gehe und lesen ^^ Letztens tat mir das spät essen nicht so gut, aber das war auch eine dicke Gemüselasagne 

Wie gehts dir so?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2015)

Spinning ist tödlich, Studium will das ich nen Stress bedingten Herzkasper kriege und auf Arbeit läuft der Kunde Amok. Ein typischer Freitag eben.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Mai 2015)

Ja, ich freue mich auch schon auf mein neues Studium demnächst wieder   (Ich hoffe erstmal, dass ich genommen werde. Sollte kein Problem sein, aber ich will nicht zu euphorisch sein) Dann heißt es auch jeden Monat eine Hausarbeit, nebenbei ehrenamtliche Referenzen sammeln, aber halt noch meinen 40h/Woche-Job - yiipieh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Mein erstes Studium war dazu echt Eierschaukeln.

Wieso läuft dein Kunde Amok?


----------



## Schrottinator (15. Mai 2015)

Ach, bei ihm ist noch nicht angekommen, dass baldiges Ende und permanente Änderungswünsche sich nicht miteinander vertragen.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Mai 2015)

So sind se!


----------



## Magogan (16. Mai 2015)

Wusstet ihr, dass Erpel korkenzieherförmige Penisse haben, die bis zu 20 cm lang sind? Oo

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kellyoakes/this-aint-a-scene-its-a-sexual-arms-race

Man lernt nie aus xD


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2015)

Es ist Samstag, ich sitze seit heute Morgen in der Veranstaltung und frage mich: "Was mache ich hier eigentlich?".


----------



## BloodyEyeX (16. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kU1qBEEGAec

 

urghs


----------



## Ogil (16. Mai 2015)




----------



## Derulu (16. Mai 2015)

Bombenstimmung war heute bei Germanys next Top Modell 

 

    

 

Besonders die Reaktionen auf Twitter von Harald Schmidt und Jan Böhmermann und als der Werbeblock eingeschoben wurde als der Saal geräumt wurde die Programmvorschau für Final Destination 3 kam "Vorm Tod gibt es kein Entrinnen" und die eine Kosmetikfirma einen Tweet schrieb "die Gewinnerin steht fest" während der Saal geräumt wurde

 

  

 

 

https://twitter.com/BonitoTV/status/598943804436152321

 

 

Nur ist @BonitoTV eben nicht Harald Schmidt, der hat nämlich gar keinen Twitteraccount, sondern Rob Vegas, der sich seit 2009 dort als Harald Schmidt ausgibt und immer noch, sogar von angeblich "echten" Journalisten für den echten Harald Schmidt gehalten wird, obwohl Rob Vegas das bereits 2009 aufgeklärt hat (übrigens auch der echte Harald Schmidt)...und das inzwischen eigentlich sogar in der Twitter-Bio von @BonitoTV steht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2015)

ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZYRAP0SMpU

 

Holy fuck,


----------



## Wynn (16. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PN_AMSlNocE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s


----------



## Wynn (16. Mai 2015)

Nicht no Shikari Let it go ^^

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qSgJeVwjnpc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Mai 2015)

Leute! Alle seltsamen Fragen, die mir bisher im Laden gestellt wurden, wurden heute durch eine neue Frage in den Schatten gestellt!

 

"Haben Sie hier eine Toilette?" 

 

 

 Jau, direkt neben der Dame die die Pommesschranken verkauft.


----------



## Magogan (16. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was das für ein Laden ist, aber ist eine Toilette am Arbeitsplatz nicht vorgeschrieben und deswegen die Frage gar nicht so abwegig? Ob es eine öffentliche Toilette ist, ist eine andere Frage. Aber ich erinnere mich, dass ich als kleines Kind mal die Supermarkttoilette benutzen durfte, weil ich so dringend musste.


----------



## Wynn (16. Mai 2015)

Am besten machste ein Zettel mit folgenden Satz

 


 

Liebe Kunden unser WC ist belagert von einem Scheissdämon unsere Mitarbeiter sind in der Bezähmung ausgebildet und haben eine Verzichtserklärung unterschrieben falls der Dämon sie tötet. Sollten sie kein erfahrener vom Papst geweihter Paladin mit der heiligen Klinge Excalibur sein müssen wir ihnen leider die Benutzung des Wcs verbieten

 


 

Und den hängst direkt über dir bei der Kasse auf


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich damit anfange, dann muss ich das auch für viel zu viel anderes anfertigen


----------



## Wynn (16. Mai 2015)

Wir haften nicht sollte eines unserer Ausstellungstücke sie verflucht haben wo dran steht "Nicht berühren"

 

Essen und trinken ist hier verboten da wir unseren Gizmo nach Feierabend freilaufen lassen und er keine Reste finden soll


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Mai 2015)

Was ist daran so abwegig?


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Mai 2015)

Hä?! frage doch auch noch bei H&M ob ich mal aufs Klo darf?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Mai 2015)

Als ich an der Servicetheke im  Kino gearbeitet habe, kam auch mindestens einmal in der Woche Leute an, die Pommes haben wollten. 

 

Ne Schelle gabs 4 free.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Mai 2015)

Hä?! frage doch auch noch bei H&M ob ich mal aufs Klo darf? 

Beim H&M gibt es Kundentoiletten. So lange ein Laden nicht innerhalb einer Kaufmeile oder sowas ist (viele Geschäfte unter einem Dach) weiß ich nicht, warum sowas abwegig sein soll.


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Mai 2015)

srsly?

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Aber ich habe eh eine Stahlblase und gehe ungern woanders aufs Klo und bin ja generell verständnislos gegenüber der Menschheit!.. Aber in einem ~100qm Comicbuchladen-ähnlichem Laden in einer Shoppinghalle zu Fragen, ob wir eine Toilette haben, finde ich tatsächlich fragwürdig. Sorry. Habe die Dame auch zum Verständnis gefragt, ob sie in der Mall meint oder HIER bei uns. Sie meinte bei uns. Habe ihr aber gesagt, dass im UG Besuchertoiletten der Einkaufshalle und in jedem Gastroladen auch welche sind. Nein, sie wollte bei uns gehen.  Nä. Is' nicht, Alte.


----------



## Ogil (16. Mai 2015)

Ihr Date meinte halt "Um 3 auf der Toilette des 'Dirty Fantasy Bookstores'..."


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Mai 2015)

Ihr "Date" war ihr mit dicken Goldschmuck behangener, dickbäuchiger, mit Sonnenbrille im Laden ~50 Jahre alter Mann namens Walter  Die beiden waren ~30 Minuten im Laden und haben sich immer durch den halben Laden zu gerufen, was sie noch für ihre Kinder mitnehmen können.


----------



## Aun (16. Mai 2015)

ihr solltet mal zum arzt. also patie, sozi und so. 
was ist daran abartig in nem laden nach nem klo zu fragen? wenn ich null peilung von dem "center" hab und noch nichts gesehen hab dann frag ich als ABSOLUTE notlösung sowas.

am ende hast halt solche kackbratzen wie patie, die dich in den blumenkübel vorm laden scheissen lassen.

ihr habt echt probleme mit den bedürfnissen der menschen ey.....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Mai 2015)

Ich frag doch nur was so abwegig daran ist das man sowas fragt? Kenns auch nur so das es überall Toiletten gibt.

Saug dir mal den Sand aus der Vagina.


Gucke gerade Impact Wrestling. Verstehe den Sport nicht, dass sind 120 Kilo Muskelmonster und die hampeln nur merkwürdig rum. Ich weiß das Wrestling Show ist, aber um Gottes Willen... das ist doch nur peinlich.
Von den engen Schlüpfern fang ich erst gar nicht an.

Muss wohl zurück nach Thailand, beim Thaiboxen hauen die sich wenigstens wirklich auf die Fresse. Dieses rumgegockel ist wirklich unangenehm zu beobachten. 
Da war einer der hieß EC3, so'n Klappkaribikguido auf Testo, der hatte so'n Hodorbodyguard.
Die haben gegen so'n Choleriker gekämpft. Letzendlich hat der Schönling kassiert, sein Bodyguard den Psycho fertig gemacht und die Tucke wurde gefeiert.... Warum?


----------



## Wynn (17. Mai 2015)

Saug dir mal den Sand aus der Vagina.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Mai 2015)

Liebes Tagebuch,

 

heute habe ich erfolgreich eine handvoll Leute in einem Onlineforum auf die Palme gebracht, da ich meine Meinung zu dem Verhalt einer Kundin kundgetan habe. Liebes Tagebuch, bitte sag mir doch warum sich Personen im Internet so schnell persönlich angegriffen und beleidigt fühlen, wenn man sich nicht so verhält wie sie es gerne hätten.

Ich klebe mir heute einen Belohnungssticker in mein "Ich entspreche nicht der Norm"-Büchlein und werde heute ganz friedlich schlafen können. So wie ich es auch gestern konnte und den Tag davor und den Tag davor ... uuuuund den Tag davor. Weil ich ich Arbeit, Onlinewelt und mein privates Leben so gut emotional voneinander trennen kann.

 

 

PS: Sojamilch einkaufen.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Mai 2015)

abartig

 

Das Wort hat niemand genutzt. "Abwegig", mein Lieber.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Mai 2015)

Das klingt vielleicht verrückt, aber für mich ist Aun nur eine Person.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Mai 2015)

Aun ist wie Kevin kein Name, sondern ein Problem.&#128516;


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Mai 2015)

Dadurch, dass es heute Spargel gab, werde ich mich bei mindestens einem Mediziner/Labormenschen sehr unbeliebt machen.


----------



## Aun (17. Mai 2015)

Aun ist wie Kevin kein Name, sondern ein Problem.

man wirds auch nie wieder los


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Mai 2015)

"In Patie´s Laden nach ner Toilette fragen."

Okay. Liste der Dinge die ich in meinem Leben tuen will um 1 erweitert. <3


----------



## Aun (17. Mai 2015)

^ ahuehuehue


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Mai 2015)

"In Patie´s Laden nach ner Toilette fragen."

Okay. Liste der Dinge die ich in meinem Leben tuen will um 1 erweitert. <3

 

 

NUR DIR biete ich dann eine unserer My little Pony Artikel-Verpackungen mit Pinkie Pie und Rainbow Dash drauf an <3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Mai 2015)

Dadurch, dass es heute Spargel gab, werde ich mich bei mindestens einem Mediziner/Labormenschen sehr unbeliebt machen.  


Du Schlingel.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Mai 2015)

Ich habe auch mal wieder Lust auf Spargel


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Mai 2015)

woah war heute voll aktiv! Tischtennis - klettern - schwimmen. 
Reicht dann jetzt auch wieder ein Monat. <:


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Mai 2015)

woah war heute voll aktiv! Aufstehen - eine rauchen - Kaffee machen

 

 NUR DIR biete ich dann eine unserer My little Pony Artikel-Verpackungen mit Pinkie Pie und Rainbow Dash drauf an <3 
 

YAY !


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Mai 2015)

Und das alles vor 15 Uhr - nice!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Mai 2015)

Der gesunde Start in den Tag xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Mai 2015)

bin jetzt veganer


----------



## Wynn (17. Mai 2015)

bin jetzt veganer

 

Falls aufgrund von Gesundheit gute besserung ansonsten viel erfolg bei


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2015)

cool bro


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Mai 2015)

Seit wie vielen Minuten? Vielleicht kann man es noch heilen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Mai 2015)

Ich hab eben leider schon versagt, gab Hähnchenbrust zu Mittag.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (17. Mai 2015)

puh. Ich hab mir schon Sorgen gemacht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich such mir jetzt auch was vergleichbares zu Essen. ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Mai 2015)

geil


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2015)

wanna play AOE II wit ma bb but he's not there


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Mai 2015)

me here we can play soon<3


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Mai 2015)

Ich habe im Prinzip heute den ganzen Tag nur LoL gespielt. Wenn man mal wieder "richtige" Spieler macht, dann geht die Zeit aber auch schnell rum, he!

 

 

Okay, nebenbei habe ich noch eine Maschine Wäsche gemacht, staubgesaugt, Müll und Altpapier weggebracht ..  Aber sonst nur Premate-Games. Hat auch echt wieder Laune gemacht! Morgen dann wieder das Kontrastprogramm mit Arbeit und Sport.. aber mal sehen... hat mich auf jeden Fall wieder 'n bisschen gepackt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Mai 2015)

Ich geh mal meine Midlane feeden.

 

... get it ? Midlane ... feeden... Mid... ok.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Mai 2015)

Könnte auch mal wieder LoL installieren..


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Mai 2015)

Mach mal! Heute weiss ich nicht, ob ich zum Zocken komme - aber sonst gerne <3

 

 

Ich muss für meine Studiumsbewerbung auch eine Textprobe mitschicken und bin so unsicher, was ich da nehmen soll 

Außerdem habe ich vergessen, dass meine Praktikantin heute frei hat und habe jetzt niemanden zum Tintenpatronen holen :'D dammit. Ich habs erst bemerkt, als ich den Laden gerade schon aufgemacht habe und kann jetzt halt selbst nicht mehr los. Mist Mist.. aber heute ist eh ein doofer Tag.. habe mein Portmonee zuhause vergessen, bin aufm Weg hierher vom Rad gefallen und MOOOONTAG. :c Ich hoffe Zumba heute Abend gleicht mich dann wieder aus.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Mai 2015)

Ja mach ich.^^ Bin aber nur silberboy


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Mai 2015)

Ich mache gar keine ranked Spiele (mehr).


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Mai 2015)

Ich hab nie mehr als die placements gemacht.^^ Aber sicher n halbes Jahr nich mehr gespielt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2015)

T H E W I T C H E R B O Y S


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Mai 2015)

Ich spare leider knallhart und habe mir daher unter anderem "neue Spiele" auf die Blacklist gesetzt.  Bereue es auch sehr.. aber ich habe ja noch Dragon Age    

 

 

... und LoL!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Mai 2015)

Inquisition liegt bei mir auch auf dem Pile of Shame. Obwohl ich schon gut 20 Stunden reingesetzt habe (und immer noch im 1. Gebiet bin). Zocke ich aber 100 pro noch zu Ende.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Mai 2015)

Muss morgen/mittwoch samstag/sonntag/ montag komplett arbeiten. Werde es mir wohl holen wenn ich Zeit für habe..


----------



## Ogil (18. Mai 2015)

Das habe ich letztens zu Ende gespielt - waren glaub so 120h Spielzeit am Ende. Hab aber auch wirklich alle Gebiete durch gearbeitet und so...

 

Witcher 3 kommt dann hoffentlich morgen an - Amazon hat es zumindest verschickt...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (18. Mai 2015)

Ich habs schon runter geladen über steam. :3

 

Hauptsache es läuft einigermaßen mit ner r9 280x


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Mai 2015)

So weg des geringsten Widerstandes... habs per Amazon bestellt.


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Mai 2015)

Weg != weg


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Mai 2015)

I know aber bin zu faul immer die pfeiltaste auf dem handy zu drücken herr deutschlehrer.


----------



## Aun (18. Mai 2015)

grammarnazi inc ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Mai 2015)

LoL ist installiert patie!!


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Mai 2015)

Nice, so in 1h eine Runde?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Mai 2015)

sure


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Mai 2015)

Jau, schick mal deinen Nick per PN  Adde dich dann, wenn ich online komme.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Mai 2015)

Ich muss auf dem Weg zur Arbeit mit dem Rad so eine kleine Brücke hoch und dort ist sowieso immer mehr Wind als in den Tiefen.. und heute war es besonders windig und ich kam mit meinem Fliegengewicht und dem schweren Rad kaum von der Stelle.. da sind dann alle doofen Radfahrer, an denen ich vorher vorbeigesaust bin, an mir vorbeigeradelt.. Als es dann wieder eben wurde, habe ich sie wieder eingeholt und sie böse angeschaut :c


----------



## Aun (19. Mai 2015)

da hilft nur eins: mehr muskeln in den beinen oder ein 9 kilo rad aus carbon


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Mai 2015)

Ja, das soll ja mein nächstes Rad werden


----------



## Wynn (19. Mai 2015)

oder ein motor für berge nachrüsten


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Mai 2015)

Solange ich nicht körperlich behindert bin, kommt mir kein Motor an ein Fahrrad.


----------



## Ogil (19. Mai 2015)

Das haben die Flintstones auch gesagt und haben damit fuer Jahrtausende die Entwicklung des Automobils aufgehalten!


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das haben die Flintstones auch gesagt und haben damit fuer Jahrtausende die Entwicklung des Automobils aufgehalten!


 

Und trotzdem ist Fred fett


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Mai 2015)

Gegen 18:30 jemand Lust auf ein paar Runden LoL?


----------



## kaepteniglo (19. Mai 2015)

Wie kann man da schon @Home sein?


----------



## ZAM (19. Mai 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Gegen 18:30 jemand Lust auf ein paar Runden LoL?


Da bin ich was futtern und danach Mad Max \ o /


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Mai 2015)

Habe um 9'30 heute angefangen, Iglo


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Mai 2015)

www.twitch.tv/mitaliang wo bin ich schon wieder.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Mai 2015)

Ich wäre gegen 21:15 für LoL zu haben.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Mai 2015)

okay, sollen wir ranked machen?  JUHHUST FHOR PHUN


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Mai 2015)

Mir egal.^^  
Bin halt nicht sonerlich in Form, haha.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Mai 2015)

me neither.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Mai 2015)

Ein Glück bannt keiner Ashe.<3


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Mai 2015)

Falls du ADC machen "darfst".


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Mai 2015)

ADC OR FEED. 
Kann Sie auch Mid, Top oder Support spielen.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Mai 2015)

KOMMONLINE!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Mai 2015)

FEED ME


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Mai 2015)

JA SORRY KOMME SOFORT


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Mai 2015)

mew mewmewmewmemwe


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Mai 2015)

JETZT WIRD ZERSTÖRT!


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Mai 2015)

RR-R-R-R-R-RASSSIEERT!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Mai 2015)

B-B-Babypoglatt


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Mai 2015)

Lass mal ein Team aufmachen! DAS nennen wir dann Yolocauster


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Mai 2015)

Ok, haben ja eh 100%Siegesquote. Nächstes Jahr zerstören wir SSW!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2015)

Knapp 4 Stunden Witcher gezockt und es ist schon 12 O_O


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2015)

zeit vergeht ^^

 

Ich habe Life is strange episode 3 durch und das ende alter wtf


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Mai 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Katie price, wann lol?


 

Bin bis 17'30 heute arbeiten. Weiss noch nicht was der Plan danach ist. Ansonsten gerne wieder so ab 19 Uhr heute. Melde mich vorher aber nochmal.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. Mai 2015)

Tja... ich fang auch ~9 Uhr an... aber dann bin ich vor 18:30 doch nie zu Hause....

 

Liegt auch daran, dass ich fast 1h Weg zwischen Wohnung und Arbeit habe....

 

 

PS: Ab heute habe ich wieder die Qual der Wahl, ob ich 17:11, 18:11, 19:11 Uhr die S-Bahn bekomme  Sch... Streik


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Mai 2015)

Tja...  ich fahre 13 Minuten mit der Straßenbahn oder 12 Minuten mit dem Rad.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2015)

Bin erst gegen 21:00 Uhr wieder daheim.:/


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Mai 2015)

NAGUT! Wenn ich heute Abend nichts vor habe, ist das aber auch kein Dingen


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Mai 2015)

Grüße aus Frankfurt ihr Schneeflocken.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Mai 2015)

Warum bist du in Fuckfurt? jetzt versteh ich "Geschäftsreise" du Schlingel willst nur zu Schwesta Ewa.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. Mai 2015)

Ich bin auf einer Weiterbildung vom Geschäft aus.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Mai 2015)

Irgendwas mit Glaskugeln und Kaffeesatzlesen hab ich gehört.


----------



## Wynn (20. Mai 2015)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Irgendwas mit Glaskugeln und Kaffeesatzlesen hab ich gehört.


 

Sag mal Schrotti wo du ja Kontakt hast er soll mir eine Rheumadecke mitbringen


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Mai 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kummer ... 10/10



 

 

was los Boyyy?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2015)

Kummer hört sich immer so traurig an, ist aber eher genervt sein wegen Ungewissheit. Schwer zu beschreiben, also den Grund...  

 

Btw: Mr. Eko in Game of Thrones


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Mai 2015)

Habe die 6. Folge noch nicht geschaut. Meine Glotzkumpeline ist momentan nicht in der Stadt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2015)

Ohne die Bücher gelesen zu haben... man merkt, auf was es hinaus läuft. Aber sie lassen sich soooooooooooooo viel Zeit. Jamie's Storystrang hab ich total vergessen gehabt und was bei Arya abgeht check ich auch noch nicht so.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Mai 2015)

Wieso checkst du das nicht?!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Mai 2015)

Ich will jetzt nichts aus Folge 6 spoilern aber ja... gab da ne Szene in ner Halle. Mehr sag ich nicht.

 

Wenn mich jemand (bitte per PM) aufklären könnte... wär niiiiice (:


----------



## Aun (20. Mai 2015)

surprise buttsecks


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Mai 2015)

wo sind bloß alle hin. es ist so ruhig hier.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2015)

Vor der Ps4


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Mai 2015)

warum nur


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Mai 2015)

War arbeiten und hatte heute keine Zeit um in Foren unterwegs zu sein  Harry Potter Bereich neu gemacht und anderen Kram zu tun gehabt ^^

Jetzt bisschen LoL, nachher bekomme ich Besuch und mache vielleicht Chop Suey und schaue Serien \o/


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Mai 2015)

Hatte heute 8 Stunden Vorstellungsgespräch, äh Probearbeiten. Bin gut zufrieden, aber etwas fertig. ^^

 

Aram, wird man auch nicht satt von.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2015)

Wo warst du gestern abend patie?


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Mai 2015)

Gerade aber keinen Nerv für normal oder ranked, Bloody 

 

Hatte gestern Abend dann doch spontan Besuch, sorry Boy!


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Mai 2015)

So, endlich aus Frankfurt zurück. Ein Fan von Dietzenbach bin ich jetzt nicht unbedingt geworden.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Mai 2015)

In Dietzenbach die haben Probleme.


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Mai 2015)

Sowas spannended hab ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2015)

ZDF hat Rocketbeans TV (ehem. Gameone) abgemahnt. Die haben ja seit ein paar Monaten nen Live-Sende via Twitch, wo sie Live Content und Vorproduziertes  zeigen. ZDF hat sie wegen ihres Formates "Schröcks Fernsehgarten" abgemahnt, weil sich dieser Name zu sehr nach dem "ZDF-Fernsehgarten" anhört. Ändern sie diesen Namen nicht, droht ne Klage.

 

Nur mal zum Vergleich: In Schröcks Fernsehgarten geht es um das aktuelle TV-Programm, welches von Daniel Schröckert bewertet wird. ZDF-Fersehgarten ist ne Morning-Show.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Mai 2015)

2 mal im lol ranked auf die fresse bekommen. wieder zurück zu hots pony reiten.


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Nur mal zum Vergleich: In Schröcks Fernsehgarten geht es um das aktuelle TV-Programm, welches von Daniel Schröckert bewertet wird. ZDF-Fersehgarten ist ne Morning-Show.



Vor allem ist die Zielgruppe ja auch identisch.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2015)

Ich frage mich ja wie das mit Twitch ist. Im Prinzip ist es ja kein Fernsehen, also keine richtige Marke. Zuvor lief es auf YouTube auch schon 2 Jahre... eigenartig, dass das ZDF jetzt erst ´darauf aufmerksam wird.


----------



## ZAM (21. Mai 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ja wie das mit Twitch ist. Im Prinzip ist es ja kein Fernsehen, also keine richtige Marke. Zuvor lief es auf YouTube auch schon 2 Jahre... eigenartig, dass das ZDF jetzt erst ´darauf aufmerksam wird.


Die Plattform ist relativ egal. Du kannst auch nicht ne Sendung machen, Geld damit verdienen und nennst die Star Wars, weil ist ja Internet. ^^

Nicht komisch, mehr Reichweite und bessere PR, als zuvor. Das fällt dann eher auf.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

"Den guten Ruf und die Bekanntschaft zu nutze machen..."  

Ich bezweifele zwar das RBTVs Zielgruppe Schröck wegen des guten Rufs des Fernsehgarten guckt, aber okay, das steht auch nicht zu Debatte. 

Die Frage ist, ob es vor Gericht standhält. Schließlich war das ZDF ja zu knauserig sich "Fernsehgarten" zu sichern. Wenn man ein Recht drauf haben will muss man auch dafür zahlen.

 

Edit:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TmYvZKs8_HA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hmmm kommts wohl nicht vor Gericht. laaangweilig ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Mai 2015)

Bestimmt 7-8 Stunden The Witcher gespielt.. bin gerade mal lvl 6 oder so. Das wird mich wohl noch ne Weile beschäftigen<3


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Mai 2015)

10 Stunden gespielt und bin grade 8 geworden 

 

Hab mich wirklich in das Spiel verliebt, obwohl ich Geralt von Rivia als Charakter immer ziemlich öde fand. Die anderen Charaktere sind so toll geschrieben, dagegen wirkt Skyrim wie ein schlechtes Laientheater.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Mai 2015)

Bin bei 13 std. lvl  6 oder 7.

Ich hab aber auch echt alles gemacht im ersten Gebiet. So gut. 

So weiterspielen, ich will Tris sehen <3


----------



## Magogan (21. Mai 2015)

Ich hab heute 12 Stunden an meinem Spiel gearbeitet. Also noch kein Level, nur ein Screenshot:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OH MEIN GOTT DIE WELT GEHT UNTER!!!

Ich muss die Generierung des Universums wohl nochmal überarbeiten, immerhin ist der Stern nicht unrealistisch groß, nur der Planet sollte schon längst verglüht sein xD

Ach ja, die Punkte vor dem Stern sind andere Planeten xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2015)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Bin bei 13 std. lvl  6 oder 7.
> Ich hab aber auch echt alles gemacht im ersten Gebiet. So gut.
> So weiterspielen, ich will Tris sehen <3



Ich muss moch die ganzen ? aufdecken und ein paar Hexeraufträge machen. Hab gestern einen angenommen. alles vorbereitet und das Vieh hat nich mit einem Schlag über'n Jordan geschickt. Hab dann mal in der Quest nachgeguckt... level 20. 

In welchem Dorf startet man nochmal? Dann fang ich ab dort nochmal an, hab mich so stark auf die Hauptstory eingeschoßen, dass ich den Rest etwas vernachlässigt habe.

Wenn ich fertig mit dem Spiel bin werde ich die Bücher lesen. Normalerweise mag ich so Fantasy nicht soooo,
aber TW3 kommt total authentisch rüber. Das liegt wohl auch an der Härte. 
Damit mein ich nicht, dass man mal wen enthauptet. Als mir gestern ein Kind beschrieben hat wie seine Eltern geschlachtet wurden, musste ich schon schlucken.  Die ganze Welt befindet sich dort halt wirklich im Krieg.


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab heute 12 Stunden an meinem Spiel gearbeitet. Also noch kein Level, nur ein Screenshot:


Ich hab Spiele bei Bekannten gesehen die nach 12 Stunden Gesamtzeit schon mehr zu bieten hatten.


----------



## Magogan (22. Mai 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich hab Spiele bei Bekannten gesehen die nach 12 Stunden Gesamtzeit schon mehr zu bieten hatten.


Was für Spiele?


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2015)

Welche mit Skill, von echten Programmierern.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Mai 2015)

Jeder fängt mal mit irgendwas an.

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Magogan? Gerade du als Forenadmin solltest eigentlich abwertende Bemerkungen gegenüber Community Mitgliedern vermeiden.

Er sagt ja nicht, dass er der Beste ist und ihm im programmieren keiner etwas vormachen kann, sondern lediglich, dass er sich in der vergangen Zeit verbessert hat. Klar wiederholt er sich etwas oft dabei aber das ist doch kein Grund so über ihn herzuziehen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Mai 2015)

wollt auch grad sagen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Mai 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Jeder fängt mal mit irgendwas an.
> 
> Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Magogan? Gerade du als Forenadmin solltest eigentlich abwertende Bemerkungen gegenüber Community Mitgliedern vermeiden.
> 
> Er sagt ja nicht, dass er der Beste ist und ihm im programmieren keiner etwas vormachen kann, sondern lediglich, dass er sich in der vergangen Zeit verbessert hat. Klar wiederholt er sich etwas oft dabei aber das ist doch kein Grund so über ihn herzuziehen.


Dann schau doch bitte mal hier rein:

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/?p=3433481

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/122162-was-regt-euch-so-richtig-auf/?p=3433532


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Mai 2015)

Die Beiträge kenne ich durchaus. Jedoch sagt er in keinem davon, dass Zam ein beschissener Programmierer ist (oder etwas ähnliches). Zam jedoch sagt ganz klar das er keinen Skill hat.

 

Ist nur meine Meinung, wollte das mal gesagt haben.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Mai 2015)

Komisch, ich kenne niemanden der in 12 Std etwas besseres basteln kann.

Okay, ich arbeite auch nicht bei Computec und geh beruflich auf Spielemessen.

 

Zam will glaub ich einfach nur posen. Liegt sicher an Magos Einfluss. xD


----------



## Wynn (22. Mai 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Zam jedoch sagt ganz klar das er keinen Skill hat.


 

Wo sagt er das den ?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Mai 2015)

Wo sagt er das den ?
 

Das impliziert Zams letzer Satz. Les doch einfach. -.-


----------



## Nexilein (22. Mai 2015)

Ich finde es schon allein befremdlich von einem Screenshot des Frontends auf die Qualität der Software zu schließen.


----------



## Ogil (22. Mai 2015)

Programmcode, der was tut, aber auch irgendwie nicht. 5/5


Ich hab in letzter Zeit viel programmiert und hatte tatsächlich selten Probleme. Vielleicht liegt das daran, dass ich schon seit vielen Jahren programmiere.
 

Diese Antwort und die darauf folgenden (jemandem gegeben der seit Jahren sein Geld auch mit Programmieren verdient) implizieren halt auch, dass sich der eine Gespraechspartner als Uber-Pro fuehlt und dem DAU erklaren will, wo der falsche Hase im Pfeffer liegt. Dass der damit angesprochene dann leicht pissig reagiert ist irgendwie schon nachvollziehbar...


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Jeder fängt mal mit irgendwas an.
> Was habt ihr eigentlich alle gegen Magogan? Gerade du als Forenadmin solltest eigentlich abwertende Bemerkungen gegenüber Community Mitgliedern vermeiden.
> Er sagt ja nicht, dass er der Beste ist und ihm im programmieren keiner etwas vormachen kann, sondern lediglich, dass er sich in der vergangen Zeit verbessert hat. Klar wiederholt er sich etwas oft dabei aber das ist doch kein Grund so über ihn herzuziehen.


Ich habe nur zurück gestichelt, nach seiner süffisanten Anmerkung vorgestern. ^^ Siehe Ogils Beitrag.
Abfälliges Verhalten steht niemanden, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht so gemeint war. Aber dann muss man auch mal mit Kontern leben. 

Natürlich, ohne Kenntnisse zum Hintergrund wirkt das sicher sehr unpassend und das tut mir dann natürlich auch leid. Ich hoffe Mago weiß, dass ich es nicht so meine. Aber angefressen war ich nach dem Kommentar schon und dachte, ein bisschen zurück ballern schadet nicht.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Mai 2015)

Ist mir auch klar, dass Magogans Antwort abwerten verstanden werden kann. Etwas sticheln ist ja auch in Ordnung. Ich habe auch lange nichts gesagt. Nur fand ich das es jetzt langsam ausgeartet ist vorallem nachdem ich gestern noch kurz die shoutbox durchgescrollt habe.


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mich etwas hinreißen lassen. Ja. Aber muss mir auch nicht alles gefallen lassen. Aber bin jetzt wieder ganz erwachsen.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Mai 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Diese Antwort und die darauf folgenden (jemandem gegeben der seit Jahren sein Geld auch mit Programmieren verdient) implizieren halt auch, dass sich der eine Gespraechspartner als Uber-Pro fuehlt und dem DAU erklaren will, wo der falsche Hase im Pfeffer liegt. Dass der damit angesprochene dann leicht pissig reagiert ist irgendwie schon nachvollziehbar...


Was für eine Interpretation Deinerseits ... omg.

Vielleicht war das Quoten etwas ungünstig - dabei hat imo das Eine nix mit dem Anderen zu tun.

Dazu noch maßlose Übertreibungen ....

 

Doch egal was, wie ... ein "Staffmitglied" hat über dem zu stehen und nicht auf unterer Schublade zu agieren - das wirkt sowas von "unprofessionell".

Aber stimmt, wir leben hier in einer Diktatur mit einem Diktator - der darf das. 

 

btt ...

_________________________________________________

 

Bin seit vorgestern wieder etwas beruhigter ... weiß nun wann meinen Mutter die Herz-OP hat.

Vorher war unklar, ob nächste Woche, übernächste Woche oder ....

 

Nun ist der Herzklappenaustausch am 16.6.

Dannach geht es zur Kur nach Timmendorf.

Evtl. (wenn alles gut verläauft) werde ich danach zu ihr nach Hamburg reisen.

 

greetz


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Mai 2015)

hehe...gut

ich werde nicht erwachsen nur grösser :-)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2015)

Was ein verbaler Dünnschiss.
Natürlich darf Zam zurückpieseln, war doch nichts weltbewegendes.


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> hehe...gut
> ich werde nicht erwachsen nur grösser :-)



Das wär schön.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Mai 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> hehe...gut
> 
> ich werde nicht erwachsen nur grösser :-)


Der war gut.  +1

 

Bei mir habe ich nur das Gefühl, daß ich nicht mal das mehr werde. 

Immerhin bin ich von 1,72m schon auf 1,69m geschrumpft (dank schrumpfenden "Wirbelpolster").


----------



## Ogil (22. Mai 2015)

Alter und Schwerkraft sind eine teuflische Kombination


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2015)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Der war gut.  +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Und morgens wieder 1,72? ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2015)

Skandal! Prominenter Foren Chef und Community-Manager der größten MMORPG-Fanseite "Buffed" erniedrigt ein armes und unschuldiges Forenmitglied - Greift jetzt der Staatsschutz ein ?

 

Breaking News: Grushdak ist um 3cm geschrumpft. Mehr hierzu in kürze...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2015)

Könnte n Bildartikel sein.


----------



## Grushdak (22. Mai 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Und morgens wieder 1,72? ^^


Keine Ahnung - ich weiß zwar von diesem Unterschied morgens/abends - habe da aber gar nicht darauf geachtet.

 

_edit_

Gestern erst erfahren, daß nicht nur weibliche Lebewesen Junge bekommen können.^^


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> 2 mal im lol ranked auf die fresse bekommen. wieder zurück zu hots pony reiten.


 

und genau das ist meine Meinung zu HotS .. dass man da irgendwie wirklich auf Pferdchen rumreitet, Quests(? oder so ähnlich macht), alle in Frieden miteinander chatten und alles irgendwie einfach(er) ist.. daher reizt es mich üüüüüberhaupt nicht. Ich bleibe bei LoL<3 Zwar viele Flamer und viele Doofies.. aber naja ^^


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2015)

Am Wochenende wird endlich gewitchert


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Am Wochenende werden endlich virtuelle Chicks auf ausgestopften Einhörnern flachgelegt.


fixed ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Mai 2015)

Ich fand HotS zu beginn ganz interessant. Es war irgendwie schneller und hektischer als Dota. Mittlerweile reizt es mich aber überhaupt nicht mehr weil es zu wenig taktische Möglichkeiten bietet (fängt schon an bei der random gruppen zusammenwürfelung) und zum andern nerven mich diese k.O. elemente (Tempel, Drachenreiter, Golem etc.)

ist die gruppe aber unterlegen gehts immer hin schnell bis das spiel vorbei ist :-)


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2015)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> Ich fand HotS zu beginn ganz interessant. Es war irgendwie schneller und hektischer als Dota. Mittlerweile reizt es mich aber überhaupt nicht mehr weil es zu wenig taktische Möglichkeiten bietet (fängt schon an bei der random gruppen zusammenwürfelung) und zum andern nerven mich diese k.O. elemente (Tempel, Drachenreiter, Golem etc.)
> 
> ist die gruppe aber unterlegen gehts immer hin schnell bis das spiel vorbei ist :-)


 

Ich finde den aktuellen Community"einbruch" schlimmer. Man merkt deutlich, dass das Niveau gesunken ist, seit der Open Beta. Vorher hattest du vereinzelt Ausrutscher im Chat-Verhalten, mittlerweile kommt die Welle der Pseudo-Pros dazu, die perfektes Spiel von allen Beteiligten erwarten und nicht mehr wissen was Spaß am Spiel bedeutet.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> und genau das ist meine Meinung zu HotS .. dass man da irgendwie wirklich auf Pferdchen rumreitet, Quests(? oder so ähnlich macht), alle in Frieden miteinander chatten und alles irgendwie einfach(er) ist.. daher reizt es mich üüüüüberhaupt nicht. Ich bleibe bei LoL<3 Zwar viele Flamer und viele Doofies UND SOZI<3.. aber naja ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

sollen wir eine Runde?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2015)

Gerne!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2015)

Ich hab LoL in der Closed Beta gesuchtet wie sonst was. Mittlerweile frage ich mich jedes mal, wenn ich es denn mal wieder versuche, wie man an diesem Spiel Spaß haben kann. Gleiches frage ich mich aber auch bei CoD.


----------



## bkeleanor (22. Mai 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich finde den aktuellen Community"einbruch" schlimmer. Man merkt deutlich, dass das Niveau gesunken ist, seit der Open Beta. Vorher hattest du vereinzelt Ausrutscher im Chat-Verhalten, mittlerweile kommt die Welle der Pseudo-Pros dazu, die perfektes Spiel von allen Beteiligten erwarten und nicht mehr wissen was Spaß am Spiel bedeutet.


Mich regt dann vorallem auf, dass sie nur noch tippen und nicht mehr spielen. würden sie statt tippen noch spielen könnte man das spiel evt. wieder drehen.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Mai 2015)

Fussball ist auch nicht einfacher als Basketball.

-.-

 

Solange beide Teams die gleichen Bedingungen haben ist es irrelevant.

Ich mein du spielst ja auch LoL und nicht Dota2. Obwohl Lol so viel unkomplizierter ist als Dota.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

Für mich ist HotS einfach ein Ponyhof ^^ Sorry.

 

 

Jau, komme demnächst on, Sozi.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Mai 2015)

Ich spiel wohl mit Lol. Schlimmer als gestern kanns nicht werden.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

Dann müssen wir gleich ein 3er ranked Team aufmachen, ist aber kein Dingen. Oder?

 

Dauert bei mir aber noch ein paar Minuten.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Mai 2015)

Mir Latte ich hab nichts zu verlieren xD


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

Sozi kommst du online und Bloody wie heißt du denn im Spiel?


----------



## Derulu (22. Mai 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Für mich ist HotS einfach ein Ponyhof ^^ Sorry.



Ach, du hast ja doch keine Ahnung^^ :p


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

"Deru der Blizzard Fanboy #1 *hatehatehate*"


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2015)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Ich mein du spielst ja auch LoL und nicht Dota2. Obwohl Lol so viel unkomplizierter ist als Dota.


Bin zwar Dota-Fanboy und LoL-Hater, allerdings würde ich nicht sagen, dass Dota(2) komplizierter ist. Der Fokus bei beiden Spielen ist halt einfach nur anders.

 

Und für alle, die gerne so tun als ob sie ein Moba spielen, gibt es dann noch Heroes of the Storm.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2015)

Schrotti droppt die Knowledge-Bombe


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Schrotti droppt die Knowledge-Bombe


Tut mir leid.


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2015)

HotS ist schee .. da hab ich wenigstens auch mal Bock auf die Art von Spielen


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2015)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du noch nicht mitm Kevin HotS gespielt hast.


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du noch nicht mitm Kevin HotS gespielt hast.


Dem darf man nur keine virtuelle Waffe in die Hand geben ... und sich dann vor ihm bewegen ... im eigenen Team ... *g*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2015)

Ich muss auch sagen, von allen superöden mobilen Kampfarenen ist mir Helden des Sturms auch am liebsten. Da hat man nach einem Spiel wenigstens nicht gleich das Bedürfnis, sich den Parkettreiniger in die Kehle zu kippen.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2015)

Ich find Awesomenauts ganz toll. Aber ich gehöre auch zu dieser Randgruppe, die gerne Spaß hat, wenn sie zockt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2015)

Awesomenauts war/ist großartig. 

 

Gibt es hier eigentlich was bei 10k Beiträgen ? ZAM ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2015)

Sorry... der Boy ist eingeschlafen. :x


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ScZgvnlD8ug

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=I0ImYisqBqc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ZAM (22. Mai 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Awesomenauts war/ist großartig.
> 
> Gibt es hier eigentlich was bei 10k Beiträgen ? ZAM ?


Damit würde ich ja Spam anheizen


----------



## Wynn (22. Mai 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Gibt es hier eigentlich was bei 10k Beiträgen ? ZAM ?


 

Das Pinke Bonbon Girlie Theme statt dem Weiss/Hellgrauen Buffed Theme


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2015)

lol


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Das Pinke Bonbon Girlie Theme statt dem Weiss/Hellgrauen Buffed Theme


 

Den habe ich jetzt schon ôO

 

Kommst dann on, Sozi? Habe gerade mit Bloody rasiert  - jetzt ZUUUSAAAMMMWN!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Mai 2015)

Sozi plz nicht wieder einschlafen xD


----------



## Wynn (22. Mai 2015)

Wenn ihr drei im ts seid könnt ihr ihn ja wachhalten 

 

 

 
Es wird nicht mehr gewichst.
 
 

Woran denkt ihr da ?

 



Spoiler








__





						Laden…
					





					www.welt.de


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

Sozi, ich habe jetzt Scooter gestartet und werde jetzt auch das Spiel starten  sorry bro!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2015)

THE PAINTED COW


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2015)

und ich lade gerade LoL runter.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2015)

Bin wach!!


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

Na dann fix eins mache ich noch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2015)

Also soll ich jetzt on kommen?


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

Ja du alter TROLL!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2015)

OK!!


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2015)

sozi ist heute die größte pfeife des forums......
anstatt zu spielen macht er hier über ne stunde 5 posts


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2015)

Mit Verlaub Herr Präsident, das ganze Forum ist voller Pfeifen.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2015)




----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub Herr Präsident, das ganze Forum ist voller Pfeifen.


 

Nein, ich bin eine Flasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Mai 2015)

Nein, ich bin eine Flasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 

Als ADC ja. Schlimmer als ich xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> sozi ist heute die größte pfeife des forums......
> anstatt zu spielen macht er hier über ne stunde 5 posts


Hast Zamboy doch gehört ab 10k gibts n Bild von seinem Pferdeschwanz.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

Jau, habe dir ja meine Stärkenliste ganz am Anfang heute geschickt, Bloody  ADC stand da ja ziemlich weit hinten


----------



## Aun (22. Mai 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> [quote name="Aun" post="3433676" timestamp="1432308891"]
> 
> sozi ist heute die größte pfeife des forums......
> anstatt zu spielen macht er hier über ne stunde 5 posts   [/quote
> Hast Zamboy doch gehört ab 10k gibts n Bild von seinem Pferdeschwanz.


 

zitieren kann er auch nicht richtig
ich glaub seinen Pferdeschwanz willste nicht sehen, da wirste warscheinlich in tränen ausbrechen und am daumen nuckelnd in der ecke hocken


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2015)

__ Imgur
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/Pzc7RyW

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zs7xO5P3Az4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Jau, habe dir ja meine Stärkenliste ganz am Anfang heute geschickt, Bloody  ADC stand da ja ziemlich weit hinten



Wir halten fest: Du Supp, Bloody Mid & Sozi Adc :ö


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

Jau! Fehlen uns noch ein korrekter Jungler und ein Toplaner für unser Team. Leider sind meine Homeboys alle schon in Teams :C ich glaube man kann nur in einem sein..?


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2015)

So, ich geh dann mal ins Tutorial rein. Ich hab jetzt schon Angst.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

Ach, alles easy  du wirst unser Toplaner! Kann gleich ein paar Botgames mit dir machen wenn ich einkaufen war und gegessen habe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2015)

Man kann mehrere Teams haben. Bin für ein reines buffed team!


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2015)

Darf man eigentlich noch Annie spielen oder wird man dann zu Tode geflamet, weil Meta und so?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Mai 2015)

Annie ist sau stark.

Selbst wenn einer motzt, ist doch egal. Du musst Spaß haben, nicht der Andere.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Mai 2015)

watn los?


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Darf man eigentlich noch Annie spielen oder wird man dann zu Tode geflamet, weil Meta und so?


 

 

Aber Annie auf der Toplane... naja  Annie ist halt Mid oder supp.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Mai 2015)

Jemand gerade nicht mit The Witcher beschäftigt und Lust auf eine Runde LoL?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Mai 2015)

Sry da war sonne Nachterscheinung und ich musste halt das Dorf retten öhhhm ^^


----------



## Wynn (23. Mai 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ej_DZpKEJAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Fast 15 Jahre her - damals mein erstes und einzige online shooter spiel gewesen mit ctf und team dm im clan online ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Mai 2015)

Mich haben heute morgen zwei Kunden gefragt, warum denn so viel Polizeiaufmarsch gerade sei.. Ich habe einfach auf G7-Gipfelübung oder Demo getippt, aber NEIN! Habe gerade von zwei anderen Kunden erfahren, dass heute das Ostderby Rostock - Dresden ansteht


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Mich haben heute morgen zwei Kunden gefragt, warum denn so viel Polizeiaufmarsch gerade sei.. Ich habe einfach auf G7-Gipfelübung oder Demo getippt, aber NEIN! Habe gerade von zwei anderen Kunden erfahren, dass heute das Ostderby Rostock - Dresden ansteht


Dann ist der Bahnhof wieder dicht


----------



## ZAM (23. Mai 2015)

Elite Force \ o / .. setz mir nicht solche Dinge in den Kopf ..will doch Witchern .. *g*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Fast 30 GB nur wegen boobs. Und dem Kampfsystem.


----------



## Wynn (23. Mai 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Fast 30 GB nur wegen boobs.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=m2pQA838Zos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wie bei Age of Conan ^^ Da gab es auch nur Boobs und Blut das einen gegen den Monitor spritze zum release ^^

 

Axxo kannst dir noch das aktuelle buffed heft kaufen da ist atm ein terra code drinne 

 

 

 

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=c0trGRJs_IU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Da haste dein Witcher Zam ^^


----------



## Aun (23. Mai 2015)

DYNAMO !


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hab ich mal ne Zeit gespielt, bis paar'n 40 ist ganz ok.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Mai 2015)

Ich arbeite jetzt noch 20-30 Minuten, gehe dann 'n Kaffee trinken und würde mich später über einige Runden LoL bis in die Nacht freuen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2015)

Muss gleich arbeiten, denke ab 24:00 oder so kann ich.^^


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Mai 2015)

Ich hab das Teil von der Seite runtergeladen und wenn ich das Spiel starten will, muss ich immer die Netzwerk-Schnittstellen deaktivieren. Nur mittlerweile klappt das auch nicht mehr. Das schwierigste an Tera ist es das Teil zum Starten zu kriegen.

Wenn das Teil nicht so groß wär, würde ich mein Glück nochmal über Steam oder den EnMasse Client probieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2015)

Der Client ist eh rotz.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Mai 2015)

LoL anyone?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2015)

BELGIEN RASIERT


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2015)

Wo ?


----------



## Magogan (23. Mai 2015)

30 GB könnte ich theoretisch in 10 Minuten herunterladen (was eigentlich immer noch viel zu langsam ist), aber ich fand TERA nie wirklich interessant.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2015)

Schatz, beim ESC.

Super toll Magogan, ich bin beeindruckt. Ich brauche dafür 10 Stunden, ich Opfer ey.

Das sind so Punkte warum du es hier so schwer hast. Klinkst dich mir irrelevanten Kommentaren in Konversationen ein. Was willst du uns mitteilen außer das du viel Geld deiner Eltern  für Internetdownloadraten ausgibst


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Mai 2015)

Eh Sozi, ich erziehe Schrotti gerade zu unserem Toplaner 8) Meister Yi und so!


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Mai 2015)

Und sie hat sehr viel Geduld mit mir.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2015)

Es kommt nicht immer auf die Schnelligkeit an ...

 

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Mai 2015)

jeeeeetzt dein Ulti, Schrotti


 


 

Ja, ist doch ganz gut. Hast einen getötet und bist nur 10x gestorben bisher!


 


 

NICHT DA REIN!


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Mai 2015)

Hast du beim letzten Kommentar das Spiel gemeint?  

 

So, ich geh dann mal in die Ecke und Schäme mich.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Mai 2015)

Will auch will auch


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Mai 2015)

Ne, in die haufenweise Minionwaves auf der Toplane, die du so gierig anporten wolltest, aber ich Renekton schon im Busch gerochen habe


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Mai 2015)

Und dann blieb dir die Spucke weg, als ich mich eiskalt weggeprotet habe noch bevor das alte Leder mich erreicht hat. Das war auf den Millimeter perfekt abgestimmt.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Mai 2015)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Will auch will auch


Für heute bin ich raus - sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vorhin wollte ja keiner! d: Ich lese jetzt noch das letzte Harry Potter Buch zu Ende und lege mich dann schlafen.

 

 

 

 

 



Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und dann blieb dir die Spucke weg, als ich mich eiskalt weggeprotet habe noch bevor das alte Leder mich erreicht hat. Das war auf den Millimeter perfekt abgestimmt.


 

Ja, das war fett! Aber hast du ja auch nur auf mein Drängeln gemacht


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Mai 2015)

Ich horche halt auf meine Lehnsherrin.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Mai 2015)

Morgen spielen wir dann zu viert. (:


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=E2eVCqbByWY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Mai 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Morgen spielen wir dann zu viert. (:


 

Fehlt nur noch einer für die Yolocauster! Und Schrotti muss Level 30 werden


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Mai 2015)

Wir wäre es denn mit Schrottinator und die Schrott-Experience?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Mai 2015)

Geht mal einer mit ner Wünschelrute nen Jungler suchen. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. Mai 2015)

gut dann wär das auch geklärt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Mai 2015)

Das wollen wir alle nicht... glaub mir.


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2015)

Ich glaub wenn die Leute mit ihrer Rute durch den Dschungel laufen wird das Spiel von der usk hochgestuft ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2015)

Wer Bock auf LoL?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2015)

fuck it ich lad LoL über Nacht. Hab ja nicht für Prüfungen oder so zu lernen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2015)

Sehr gut<3


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Yuhu! Wenn jetzt Schrotti und Shika noch Level 30 werden können wir mit dem Caust beginnen!

Halten wir bisher fest:

 

Schrotti: Toplane / Mid

Bloody: Mid / Supp

Patie: Supp / Mid

Sozi: ADC / Jungler

 

Right so?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2015)

Hab nen Level 30 Account soweit ich mich noch an das Passwort erinnere... müsst bei mir aber trotzdem bei 0 anfangen. 

 

Kein Plan was ADC / Supp / Carry ist.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2015)

Patie arbeitet dich ein 

Warum steht bei mir mid?:< Ich bin eher Adc/Jgl/Supp

Wer Lust auf ne Runde?


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Mai 2015)

Oh, dann editiere ich das mal fix!

 

ADC ist der AD-Carry auf der Botlane zusammen mit dem Supporter.


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2015)

Viel erfolg bei euren spielen als team


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Mai 2015)

Zumindest kenne ich jetzt meine Todesart: Stress bedingter Herzinfarkt.  

 

Ich werde wohl meine Punkte aufheben bis ich etwas habe, was nicht schon beim Streicheln explodiert.


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2015)

dafür kannst mit zwei frauen shikari spielen


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Mai 2015)

Und jetzt nochmal in Sprache.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Mai 2015)

Ich wäre in 5 Minuten so weit.


----------



## Wynn (24. Mai 2015)

habe halt das "und" vergessen schrotti hab dich nicht so ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Mai 2015)

Schrotti kommst du online?  Dann können wir gleich mit Sozi zusammen ein paar Games machen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> dafür kannst mit zwei frauen shikari spielen


 

Ich hab eh nur Augen für Sozi. 

 

Mein 30er Account ist futsch. Bzw. E-Mail gibt es mittlerweile nicht mehr und meinen Usernamen weiß ich nicht mehr. Hab jetzt nen Level 3 - Account von vor 2 Jahren oder so.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Mai 2015)

Ok, wie ist der Name dort? Sozi macht noch sein Game fertig, dann können wir zusammen. Schrotti sollte dann auch hoffentlich online sein


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Mai 2015)

Werde erstmal ein paar Sologames machen, jetzt auch noch nicht, weil ich noch lernen muss. 

 

Name ist Swagadon1337. (Riot ist so ein drecksverein, dass du nichtmal deinen Acc löschen kannst...) Später gerne.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2015)

Der Boy ist such nur bis 16:00 Uhr da und danach erst ab ~22:00 Uhr wieder.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Mai 2015)

welll .. its sunday. Trolls overall.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Mai 2015)

Ich hab wohl einiges verpasst.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Mai 2015)

Kommst on und wir machen paar normals zusammen?


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Mai 2015)

War gerade lustig. Jetzt muss ich nur noch meine Selbstüberschätzung durch Skill eintauschen. Dann wird es für die anderen vielleicht doch noch frustfrei.


----------



## Spielecastle (24. Mai 2015)

Frohe Pfingsten

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Mai 2015)

Ich spiele seit 13:30 LoL am Stück.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Mache jetzt aber erstmal eine Pause und gehe ein Bad nehmen und den kleinen Hobbit lesen  Hab mich vorhin dazu entschlossen, dass ich heute mal meinen freien Tag genieße und KEINEN Sport mache und auch das Staubsaugen auf morgen verschiebe ^--^


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Mai 2015)

Hab gemerkt das ich mit Ahri ganz gut abgehe :3

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Nachher ne neue Folge One Piece ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Mai 2015)

Ich wage mich jetzt mal wieder in die SoloQ O__O


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Mai 2015)

-___-

 

Das Spiel hat richtig gut angefangen. War mit einer Ashe auf der Botlane, JEDE unserer Lane war gut ... selbst unser Jungler! .. Und dann auf einmal Verbindungsprobleme.. komme auch nicht mehr ins Spiel. Ein Freund meint, dass es wohl an riot liegt.. hatte er auch schon und das Game war dann auch nicht in der History... I

 

ch komme gerade fresh aus der Badewanne, wollte schön jetzt abends ranked machen und dann so ein Mist eh!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich drehe durch  Muss ich jetzt wohl Hearthstone spielen.

 

 

... Irgendwer hat mir in Hearthstone Packs geschenkt?!  niiice.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2015)

Nicht irgendwer, Blizzard hat wegen Seeverproblemen.

Sozi ist gleich daheim und kann wenn er seine Beruhigungs-Biere getrunken hat LoL spielen.

Ist der Buffed Squad bereit?


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Mai 2015)

Wie im Post gesagt, ich wurde Angriff eines Drophacks und das Spiel ist festgeforen .. ich hoffe dass sich das bald wieder einrenkt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2015)

Immer noch? Geht Pc neustarten nich?


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Mai 2015)

Habe ich schon gemacht. Das liegt aber an den Riotsevern.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2015)

Oh man. :/ Hab mich schon so gefreut.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Mai 2015)

Ja, ich ärgere mich auch hart. Seit 1h warte ich darauf, dass es wieder klappt.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (24. Mai 2015)

Neue Katze in der Siedlung :3

Erstmal gefüttert, vill kommt sie öfter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Die HS Packs gabs glaub ich weil vor n paar Wochen die Server länger (ungeplant) down waren ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Mai 2015)

Awmau._.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Mai 2015)

┌∩┐(◕◡◉)┌∩┐ RIOT ┌∩┐(◕◡◉)┌∩┐


----------



## kaepteniglo (24. Mai 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> ┌∩┐(◕◡◉)┌∩┐ RIOT ┌∩┐(◕◡◉)┌∩┐


Benimm dich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2015)

╰༼ಠʖ̯ಠ༽ﾉ yeah patie fuck Riot and stuff ╰༼ಠʖ̯ಠ༽ﾉ


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Mai 2015)

Gerade eine Email bekommen, dass ich den Runensäbler geschenkt bekomme. Juhu.
Zur "Verifizierung" soll ich denen nur meine Accountdaten inklusive Geheimfragen senden. 

Sehr geil wieder'n 20er gespart. 
Puh ein Glück war das mal ne seriöse Mail im Spamordner, weil bei den ganzen Casinoangeboten und dem "Verdienen sie 12.000 Euro am Tag" wurde ich nur abgezogen.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte gerade das beste SoloQ-Game, das ist bisher hatte! Mein ADC ist einfach ausgerastet und wir haben so eiskalt rasiert :'D Hat echt Laune gemacht. Im Nachhinein war es etwas unfair verteilt von den bisherigen Wins her, wie ich am Ende gesehen habe.. aber ich bin 4x geehrt worden. ✿*∗˵╰༼✪ᗜ✪༽╯˵∗*✿ Mich juckt es in den Fingern jetzt noch ein Game zu machen, aber das ist dann sicherlich wieder die Hölle auf Erden :'D


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Mai 2015)

Ist es, ich bin dabei! Aber gut "Rek said" wird's eh throwen.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Mai 2015)

War eigentlich fett.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Mai 2015)

Triss oder Yen ? 

 

(Ganz klar Triss meiner Meinung nach )


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Mai 2015)

Bin frisch in Novigrad, von beiden weiß man ja nich soooooo viel. Also im Moment.  Von der Optik sind beide tageslichttauglich. (:


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wohahaha


----------



## Aun (25. Mai 2015)

^



never joke with alucard


----------



## BloodyEyeX (25. Mai 2015)

Langsam langsam. Das ist Doctor Ido Daisuke ^^ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Er war nicht Schmied sondern Chirurg und Kopfgeldjäger.^^

Und "erasing my memory" ist wörtlich gemeint.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Mai 2015)

Langes Wochenende vorbei und die Wühler sind wieder los   Nunja, nur noch 5 Tage arbeiten und dann habe ich ja schon wieder *einen *freien Tag


----------



## Wynn (26. Mai 2015)

Bezieht sich deine Signatur darauf das der Ringträger und seine Begleiter Gandalf falsch verstehen haben und er meinte "Fliegt ihr Narren" und nicht "Flieht ihr Narren" ?


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Mai 2015)

Du interpretierst da glaube ich zuviel rein, dass ist doch einfach eine katze die gerne sachen vom tisch runter schmeisst :-)


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Mai 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Bezieht sich deine Signatur darauf das der Ringträger und seine Begleiter Gandalf falsch verstehen haben und er meinte "Fliegt ihr Narren" und nicht "Flieht ihr Narren" ?


 

Im Englischen sagt er fly.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Die Staffel 5 von GoT gefällt mir bisher so gar nicht. Das wirkt alles so auf Krampf...


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Mai 2015)

Morgen schaue ich die beiden aktuellesten Folgen. War bisher ja auch noch nicht so überzeugt :c


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Mai 2015)

Die letzte ist wieder ganz gut. Bin echt gespannt, was am Ende kommt...


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Mai 2015)

Ich wechsele mal aus dem "was regt euch auf"-Thread hier her, weil ZAM dort OT nicht so gerne sieht 

 

 

 



Ogil schrieb:


> Ich wuerde ja mitreden - aber ich tu nur so als ob ich ein Moba spiele und werde es nie in den illusteren und elitaeren LoL-Club schaffen wo man nur duch Hacks verliert  :ph34r:


 

haha   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich verliere auch sonst oft genug, aber gestern das war halt echt ärgerlich, besonders da man nach so einem Angriff meistens ~2h nicht mehr spielen kann, da der Account in dem gehackten Spiel "festsitzt".


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2015)

Ups falscher Thread ;|


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Mai 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> ...? Selbst schlechter spielen damit die Gegener nicht so stark frustriert sind und cheaten? Fuck dat logic.



 

Genau! Das ist mein Ding!


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen Schrotti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe gestern auch mal wieder das Vergnügen gehabt Yi zu spielen (müssen) und ich habe einfach viel zu aggressiv gespielt.. aber Yi verleitet ja auch total dazu!! Ich kann dich seit meinem Game gestern da noch mehr verstehen, dass du gerne mal einen Towerdive machst.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Mai 2015)

lululu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Mai 2015)

Valve ist echt gut darin den Eindruck zu erwecken, dass alle, die an Steam arbeiten, 24/7 besoffen sind.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Mai 2015)

Steam Shop immer noch down ?


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Mai 2015)

Ich würde jetzt gerne Feierabend machen und Folge 6+7 schauen  Aber nooez noch 20 Minuten!


----------



## Aun (27. Mai 2015)

ach da passiert nicht viel. nur surprise buttsecks und "the high sparrow" fickt alle  und der gute alte zam, dem wird sein lebenswunsch erfüllt


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Mai 2015)

Na in 10 Minuten kommt eine Freundin von mir und dann gehts los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Mai 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Die letzte ist wieder ganz gut. Bin echt gespannt, was am Ende kommt...


 

THIS! War auch gerade dann so "JA! Endlich geht es los, man!"


----------



## Wynn (28. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jaGk2_frk_s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (28. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 welp, nix los


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Mai 2015)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 

Ich war diese Woche tatsächlich bisher wenig am PC. Wollte ich alles am Sonntag aufholen   Heute schaue ich mir erstmal ein Rad an und drücke mir selbst die Daumen, dass das was gescheites ist.


----------



## Wynn (29. Mai 2015)

viel erfolg das du dein traumrad findest

 

 

und falls du es noch nicht mitbekommen hast 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=iwHbH812WxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

vor ca einem jahr meintest ja das du reinschaust wenn kein abo kostet


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Mai 2015)

Habs schon beim Buffedartikel kommentiert.  Außerdem habe ich es schon in der Beta gespielt und da vermutet dass es nicht lange dauert bis es f2p sein wird :>


----------



## BloodyEyeX (29. Mai 2015)

Hoffe die haben nen gutes PvP Matchmaking. Hat mir eig. am meisten Spaß gemacht mit meinem Warri ^^


----------



## Wynn (29. Mai 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0aoYBZJ1ZbA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Da sind wirklich alle Gegner und Bonusziele vom Original Paperboy enthalten ^^


----------



## Magogan (30. Mai 2015)

Wie heißen diese Handtücher, die man aus Badezimmern von 5-Sterne-Hotels kennt (hab die zumindest mal im Fernsehen gesehen)? Ich überlege, ob ich meine Handtücher austauschen soll, ich will flauschige haben xD


----------



## Grushdak (30. Mai 2015)

Moin.

 

heißen die evtl. 5 ***** Hotel Handtücher? 

Hab's nun gerade mal gegoogelt -> erstes Ergebnis - sind Frottiers -> http://www.hotelwaescheangebot.de/e...iebel/Categories/bad_wellness/frottierwaesche.

 

Flauschig werden Handtücher meistens, wenn man sie auch mal wäscht. 

..................

 

Heute wollte ich zur Beerdigung gehen - aber bei dem Wetter draußen rumstehen? ....

Weiß noch nicht so recht.

 

Naja nun erstmal aufstehen und


----------



## Ogil (30. Mai 2015)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Flauschig werden Handtücher meistens, wenn man sie auch mal wäscht.


 

Jupp - wenn sie von allein im Bad stehen ist es definitiv Zeit fuer die Waschmaschine!


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Mai 2015)

Dann ist meine Wohnung wohl ein 5-Sterne-Hotel. Ich habe nur Frottierhandtücher.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich freue mich gleich mit dem neuen Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren ^___^ Vielleicht fahre ich sogar einbisschen eher los


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Mai 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wie heißen diese Handtücher, die man aus Badezimmern von 5-Sterne-Hotels kennt (hab die zumindest mal im Fernsehen gesehen)? Ich überlege, ob ich meine Handtücher austauschen soll, ich will flauschige haben xD


Badetuch oder Duschtuch.


----------



## Grushdak (30. Mai 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Dann ist meine Wohnung wohl ein 5-Sterne-Hotel. Ich habe nur Frottierhandtücher.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du meinst evtl. eher Frottee, wobei ...

Wieso bezeichnen sie es im Hotelbereich Frottier, obwohl es dasgleiche ist wie Frottee?.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Mai 2015)

"The Witcher? Habt ihr was von The Witcher da? Bekommt ihr was von The Witcher rein? Wieso habt ihr noch nichts von The Witcher?Wichterwichterwitcherwitcher!!!"


----------



## Wynn (30. Mai 2015)

kannste den nicht ein ausblasbares einhorn verkaufen oder eine weisse perücke als geralds original haare ?


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Mai 2015)

Wir haben hier nichts aufblasbares.


----------



## Aun (30. Mai 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Wir haben hier nichts aufblasbares.


wenn du wüsstest. wundert mich eigtl, dass es bei euch so schlaff zugeht ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Mai 2015)

ICH ENTSCHULDIGE MICH VIELMALS!

 

Den hatte ich nicht auf dem Schirm.


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Mai 2015)

Es sei dir vergeben.


----------



## Wynn (30. Mai 2015)

Bananen

Kaum zu glauben, aber sogar Bananen sind nicht so vegetarisch wie gedacht. Zumindest, wenn sie nicht „Bio“ sind. Dann werden die Bananen fast immer mit einem Pestizid gesprüht, das tierische Bestandteile wie Schrimps und Krabbenschalen enthält.

 


 

Feigen

Überraschenderweise sind auch Feigen nicht immer vegetarisch. Von Natur aus enthält die Frucht natürlich kein Fleisch. Es passiert aber häufig, dass Insekten, wie zum Beispiel Wespen, eine Feige bestäuben und dabei in der Frucht steckenbleiben und sterben.
Da die Feige die tote Wespe durch Enzyme in Protein verwandelt, werden Sie aber nicht merken, dass sie das Tier praktisch mitessen.

 

http://www.focus.de/gesundheit/vide...el-sind-gar-nicht-vegetarisch_id_4700886.html

 

Ich esse nie wieder Feigen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand mal ne Levelstopp-Gilde getestet in WoW ? Reizt mich grade irgendwie...


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Mai 2015)

Jau, hat auch richtig Spaß gemacht. Nur einige Member gingen mir zu hart auf die Nüsse, dass ich wieder raus bin und mein Abo nicht erweitert habe. Kommt halt auch auf das Projekt an sich an..


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Mai 2015)

Hab da im WoW Forum eine 70er - Gilde entdeckt. Mich würde eher 60er reizen (weil ich Raids nicht wirklich miterlebt habe), aber davon gibt es wohl nicht so viele. 

 

Mh. Ich und WoW sind nun jetzt auch nicht mehr so dicke.


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Juni 2015)

Ich war zu meiner Zeit noch in einer 60er.. Timeless Memories - die müssten auch immer noch in dem Content sein, sofern es sie noch gibt.

 

 

Wieso sind Sprechstundenhilfen eigentlich am Telefon IMMER unfreundlich und geben einem das Gefühl zu stören?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2015)

Ich lass es. Die Sehnsucht nach Nostalgie ist dann im Endeffekt doch nicht so groß, 13 € hinzublättern nur um dann wieder 2 Stunden zu spielen.  ^_^


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Juni 2015)

Jau, das dachte ich mir dann auch. :^)

 

noch 5h bis ich zum Arzt kann -__-' Vielleicht hole ich mir vorher noch einfach ein Rezept beim anderen Arzt ab und keine Ahnung.. will nur in mein Bett q_q


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2015)

less qq more pewpew!


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Juni 2015)

Neeeeeeeeeein. Mir gehts nicht gut Q_______Q


----------



## Schrottinator (1. Juni 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> less qq more pewpew!


How about Snu Snu?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2015)

As long as it's not poo poo


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2015)

da hilft nur liquid ass


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2015)

Holy Moly dat GoT Episode...


----------



## Aun (1. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Holy Moly dat GoT Episode...


poste mal unauffällig was passiert ist


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juni 2015)

Ich versuche es mal so spoilerfrei wie möglich zu machen. Hab immer noch überall Gänsehaut (wirklich überall).

 



Spoiler



Im Grund The Walkind Dead hinter der Mauer. Der Kleine und die Drachenlady vereint (deren Dialog ey ... so gut. Beide Schauspieler bitte einen Oscar dafür). Jon Snow merkt, dass sein Schwert Frostmourne ist. Shit just got 99x realer...



 

Zählt wohl mit zu den bisher besten Episoden. Jetzt ist definitiv keine langeweile mehr angesagt. Ich schau sie nochmal

 

*___________*


----------



## Aun (2. Juni 2015)

"Ollie replaced Batman as the God of whining about dead parents"

ich feier diesen kommentar grad sooo sehr


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Juni 2015)

http://fallout.bethsoft.com/


----------



## Aun (2. Juni 2015)

aaaaaaalt   ^_^


----------



## Wynn (2. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> http://fallout.bethsoft.com/


 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=46w1YWTD0DQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

"I don't want to set the world on fire"


----------



## Reflox (2. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nWwV8RDVMgA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Strait out the crib


----------



## Aun (3. Juni 2015)

Reflox schrieb:


>


kann mal wer die newbies mit ihren videokommentaren in den yt channel verbannen?


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juni 2015)

Moin ...

 

Heute wird geheiratet.

 



Spoiler



aber nur in Skyrim ^^

fast 600 Std Spiel ... fast lvl 60 ... es wird Zeit

Und ich mag meine Braut ... *nur noch Hochzeitsoutfit sucht*


----------



## Aun (3. Juni 2015)

lydia?


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juni 2015)

Nee, eine Begleiterin, namens Eryniel.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2015)

Yo peoplez

 

Ich mache in 3 Wochen ne Abschlussfahrt nach Berlin (ja es gäbe 420 schönere Ziele, aber ist nunmal so). Wir sind in nem Hostel in Friedrichshain. Jemand ne Idee, was man da so (und Umgebung) machen könnte ? Ich weiß dass die Straße rauf das Videospielmuseum ist, natürlich gibt es noch den üblichen Shit (jüdische Museum, BB-Tor, Kudamm), aber da ich noch nicht wirklich für ne lange Zeit in Berlin war, hab ich null Plan.


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juni 2015)

Kannst Wynn im Altersheim besuchen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juni 2015)

Und Mago zeigt dir sein LP-Studio.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Juni 2015)

Jau, mach doch eine buffie-sideseeing-tour.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2015)

Das sind 21 Mädchen und ich glaube keine von denen zockt außer vielleicht Candy Crush Saga. Also nicht sehr passend  -_-


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Juni 2015)

Nicht mal als "Zocker" würde mich ein Besuch bei Wynn oder Mago reizen.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Und Mago zeigt dir sein LP-Studio.


 Er wohnt in Brandenburg Sozi 

 

@Shikari

 

21 Frauen die wollen natürlich shoppen ^^

http://www.alexacentre.com/ 

56.000 qm2 Shopping Erlebnis von Billig bis teuer alle Genres 

 

Falls ihr euch für Film und Fernsehen interessiert

http://www.deutsche-kinemathek.de/besucherinformationen/oeffnungszeiten-und-eintrittspreise

 

Erlebnismuseum Story of Berlin

http://www.story-of-berlin.de/deu/ueber_uns

 

Madame Tussord + Berliner Dungeon + Aquadom für 34 euro pro person bei onlinebuchung oder wenn man nur eins geht madame tussord + dungeon oder aquadom 26 euro

https://www.madametussauds.com/Berlin/TicketsKaufen/Default.aspx#tabs-combitickets

 

Dann gibt es derzeit noch eine Ausstellung zur Interaktiven Technik

http://www.visitberlin.de/de/event/31-12-2016/game-science-center-das-zukunftsmuseum

 

Cocktail und Karaoke Bars für deine Mädchen

http://www.in-berlin-brandenburg.com/Location/Bars/Cocktailbars/

http://www.in-berlin-brandenburg.com/Location/Bars/Karaokebars/


----------



## Aun (3. Juni 2015)

^

das kann aber auch netter sagen patie 

und wynn es heißt tussaud nicht tussord ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Das sind 21 Mädchen und ich glaube keine von denen zockt außer vielleicht Candy Crush Saga. Also nicht sehr passend  -_-



Zeit in ihren "Candy" zu "crushen". <:


----------



## painschkes (3. Juni 2015)

21 Mädchen? Komm bei mir vorbei. 

 

Ist immer schwer zu sagen..hat halt jeder Bock auf was anderes..East Side Galerie ist ganz cool, wenn das Wetter schön ist und man Bock hat 'n Weilchen zu laufen.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Zeit in ihren "Candy" zu "crushen". <:


 

Tod durch Snu Snu


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2015)

In die East Side Galarie gehen wir. Madam Tussaud ist interessant ...  aber wohl zu teuer. Danke Wynn ^^

 

P.s. die 21 wollt ihr sicher nicht bei euch haben...  Übrigens war die andere Alternative Prag. Wär mir 100x lieber gewesen...  <_<


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Übrigens war die andere Alternative Prag. Wär mir 100x lieber gewesen...  <_<


 

Oh, dann wäre ich rum gekommen :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lnn2rJpjar4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

War nie der größte Fallout-Fan, weil ich die Charaktere und Dialoge immer miserabel fand (genau so wie in Skyrim). Ich hoffe, sie schauen sich einiges von The Witcher 3 ab in Sachen Charakter- und Storydesign. Open World muss nicht immer langweilig sein.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> War nie der größte Fallout-Fan, weil ich die Charaktere und Dialoge immer miserabel fand (genau so wie in Skyrim). Ich hoffe, sie schauen sich einiges von The Witcher 3 ab in Sachen Charakter- und Storydesign. Open World muss nicht immer langweilig sein.


Haben heute einen Nerdtalk von 2-3 Stunden gehalten unter anderem habe ich mit einem über TW3 geredet (Der lustigerweise den ersten Band zum lesen dabei hatte) und ich hasse eig. Open World, weil meist lieblos und langweilig. TW3 ist da ganz anders, da gibts sooooooooooooooo viel zu sehen und lauter visuelle Reize.

 

Ich hatte mal F:NV für die 360, ich habs mehrfach probiert ernsthaft. Ich kam NIE rein... Obwohl ich das "Schießsystem" sau geil finde.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juni 2015)

Ich fand Fallout New Vegas besser als Fallout 3 

 

mal schauen wie teil 4 wird und wann und wo er spielt


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (3. Juni 2015)

Boston


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Juni 2015)

Das Boston in Deutschland oder die Hauptstadt von Massachusetts?


----------



## Ogil (3. Juni 2015)

Boston, Lincolnshire natuerlich. Kann ja nicht jedes Fallout-Spiel in den Kolonien angesiedelt sein...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. Juni 2015)

Gute Band.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juni 2015)

Also wenn die Heirat im wirklichen Leben so abläuft, wie in Skyrim - dann bitte nie.^^

 

Komme in die Kapelle, kaum Gäste, manche wohl nur Touries.

Dann entdecke ich unter den Anwesenden meine beiden Adoptivkinder - Ewigkeiten schon nicht mehr gesehen (leben bei der Haushälterin im Seeblick).

Dann vor dem "Pfarrer" ... macht sich meine Braut auf einmal fast nackt , habe ihr so schöne Hochzeitssachen besorgt ...

Ich habe mir bei den Gesprächsoptionen echt lange überlegt, ob ich auch ja sagen soll.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Naja - zur Sicherheit habe ich den Spielstand vor der Hochzeit gesichert. 

 

Als wir vermählt waren, ging es darum, wo wir wohnen.

Dann erst bemerkte meine Frau, daß ich schon 2 Kinder hatte.

Sie schlug vor, ich könne auch bei ihr wohnen-  wo auch immer das sein sollte (wüßte nicht, daß sie ein eigenes Zuhause hat).

Mein eigenes Haus (Hause Mod) konnte ich nicht auswählen.

Da nahm ich das Briesenhaus (?) in Weißhaupt.

Wir wollte uns da treffen.

 

Als ich das Haus betreten wollte, flog ich gleich wieder raus - aber komplett aus dem Spiel.^^

Meine werte Frau war auch nicht wie verabredet da.

Gut - ich holte mir ne Erweiterung zu dem Haus und als ich dahin kam, war meine Frau nun auch da - nebst einem meiner Kinder.

 

Das Problem nun war - keiner aus der Familie hatte nen Schlüssel zum Haus.^^

 

Und so schaut's aus, wenn man damit nicht so ganz klar kommt und zu viel getrunken hat.^^

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ähnelt irgendwie schon dem RL.


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> [...]
> Bin der geborene Rentner, meine Hobbys: Zigarren, Kunst, Stadion, Natur.
> [...]
> Zusammengefasst hab ich neu:
> Ein neues Hobby und einen absehbaren Lungenkrebs.


 

made my day


----------



## Wynn (6. Juni 2015)

Sozi men altersheim ist shoutbox


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> [...]an mir rumspielen und mich ärgern das ich FuBa verpasse.


Wieso schaust du nicht alleine Fußball?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juni 2015)

Weil ich auf der Arbeit bin. Bis ich fertig bin, alle fott sind ists Spiel rum.>.>


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Juni 2015)

ich hatte seit Montag ausversehen das Rad von wem anders am Zaun angeschlossen ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juni 2015)

Der dachte sich auch: Wtf


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Juni 2015)

Kein Zettel oder Ähnliches im Treppenhaus! :> Hat ihn/sie also nicht so sehr abgefuckt.

 

In Deutschland gibt es nur in einer US-Militärausbildungsstätte einen Taco Bell - dafuq. Und in den FAQ fragt NIEMAND ob man da auch einfach so zum Essen hin kann? Muss ich da morgen wohl mal anrufen :c


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juni 2015)

Sonnenbrand des Todes ;(


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juni 2015)

War heute auch den ganzen Tag am See, hab Glück gehabt! War aber 90% im Schatten.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (7. Juni 2015)

Hab n bisschen Frisbee mit meinem Cousin gespielt ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube ich habe einen neuen Lieblingscartoon. Auch wenn der vielleicht nicht wirklich neu ist.


----------



## Magogan (7. Juni 2015)

Mein LP-Studio ist jetzt auch nicht so spannend xD Aber du kannst vorbeikommen und dir Games in 4K und 10 FPS angucken xD Wirkt wie ein richtiger Film xDDD

Ich bräuchte mal neue Grafikkarten, aber das nächste sinnvolle Upgrade (also mit deutlicher Mehrleistung) würde über 2500 Euro kosten (inklusive neuem Netzteil). So viel möchte ich aktuell nicht ausgeben...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2015)

Patie schon die letzten beiden GoT Folgen geguckt ?


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Juni 2015)

Leeeeiider nicht. Habe aber schon gesehen/gehört, dass 



Spoiler



die weißen Wanderer die Mauer angreifen und shiiiat. In den Büchern ist Jon Snow da ja gestorben, aber angeblich soll er in der Serie ja länger leben. Mal sehen! 


 Schaue ja immer mit einer Freundin zusammen, sie war letzte Woche verhindert und ich habe seit Samstag meinen Papa zu Besuch und daher kamen wir auch noch nicht dazu. Aber am Mittwochabend treffen wir uns. Freue mich schon ^_^


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2015)

Passend zum G7 Gipfel ^^

 

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7CTYHT1Qs1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Juni 2015)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Gleich n Vorstellungsgespräch, vielleicht gönn ich mir danach irgendwas, je nachdem wies ausgeht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

 

OH WO DENN? ALS WAS DENN? Viel Erfolg :3


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2015)

Als Profi hentai Tester in der deutschen Zweigstelle


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> Als Profi hentai Tester in der deutschen Zweigstelle


 

+1


----------



## Ogil (8. Juni 2015)

Und ich dachte er hat sich bei der FIFA beworben. Da sind ja jetzt diverse Stellen frei geworden - mit guten steuerfreien Zuverdienstmoeglichkeiten...


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juni 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> Als Profi hentai Tester in der deutschen Zweigstelle


Ich hätte kein Problem damit. Da würde ich sogar überprüfen ob die Anzahl der Tentakel korrekt ist.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juni 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich hätte kein Problem damit. Da würde ich sogar überprüfen ob die Anzahl der Tentakel korrekt ist.



Ihr beiden guckt auch sicher Boku no pico..


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juni 2015)

Und mit dir wären wir schon 3. Mitgefangen, mitgehangen!


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Und mit dir wären wir schon 3. Mitgefangen, mitgehangen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich hab grad so nen derben lachflash


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2015)

Bloody zeichnet euch zwei und bringt euch dann als manga in japan raus ^^


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Bloody zeichnet euch zwei und bringt euch dann als manga in japan raus ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dude........geh mal zum arzt. elektroschocks sollen bei solchen fetischen helfen


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juni 2015)

gegen Trolling auch ...


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Juni 2015)

Elektroschocks helfen nur bei Muskelverspannungen


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Elektroschocks helfen nur bei Muskelverspannungen


 

Und wenn Menschen z.B. aus dem Koma erwachen und Manches nicht mehr bewegen können, wie z.B 'nen Arm.

Da dienen schwache Schocks zur Muskelstimulierung. 

 

_edit_

Ich weiß das jetzt auch nur, weil gerade das 'ne gute Bekannte selber erfährt.

Sie hatte letztes Jahr 'n Aneurysma und fiel ins Koma, as dem sie dieses Jahr wieder erwacht ist.

Allerdings muss sie nun sehr vieles, wie ein Kind, neu erlernen.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Juni 2015)

Muskelstimulierung! DAS war das Wort. Danke.


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2015)

Grushdak schrieb:


> gegen Trolling auch ...


kommentar außer wertung, da witz der diskussion nicht erkannt wurde.

ich frag mich grad was schlimmer ist? das wynn auf das thema eingeht oder tiefgreifende ahnung des themas besitzt


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juni 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> tiefgreifende ahnung des themas besitzt


Ich will dir den Spaß nicht nehmen aber wir reden hier von Wynn...


----------



## Wynn (8. Juni 2015)

das mit den tentaklen hatten wir ja in der shoutbox als thema und das von sozi ist bestimmt irgendwas versautes 

 

und da die asiaten auf viel schräges steht könnte bloody bestimmt viel geld mit verdienen mit den abenteuern von Schrotti & Sozi


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2015)

hoecker sie sind raus


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juni 2015)

DAT FUCKING GoT EPISODE JEEZUS 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Juni 2015)

Sehe ich alles erst am Mittwoch 

 

 

 

 

 

GERADE GESEHEN DASS FOLGE 8 + 9 DOCH SCHON MIT UNTERTITELN IM SKYGO ONLINE SIND

 

  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich dachte die bräuchten länger. hehehhe. Dann verstehe ich am Mittwoch sogar alles richtig - yaaay ✿*∗˵╰༼✪ᗜ✪༽╯˵∗*✿


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> GERADE GESEHEN DASS FOLGE 8 + 9 DOCH SCHON MIT UNTERTITELN IM SKYGO ONLINE SIND


dude. du verdammter amateur. sowas schaut man im original!allein der schrei von ian glenn ist genial
und



Spoiler



da dann wo khaleesi vom speer getroffen wird


 NSFW anlicken auf eigene gefahr


alle angaben wie immer ohne gewähr


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Juni 2015)

Ich schaue es im Original lol? Aber ist halt schon krass mit den Dialekten/Akzenten..


----------



## Aun (8. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ich schaue es im Original lol?


kannst du kein scottisch vom welsh und northern irish unterscheiden?

????


----------



## Grushdak (8. Juni 2015)

Das fragst gerade Du - dem es eh egal sein kann, weil Du eh kein englisch kannst? ... ^^

Du achtest doch da bestimmt eh nur auf bestimmte Bilderszenen & paar Töne, gelle?^^

 

*duckundwech*

 

gn8 @ all


----------



## Aun (9. Juni 2015)

auf hausmeistertitten achte ich bestimmt nicht

mögest du im sarlacc verdaut werden!


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Juni 2015)

Heute Abend GoT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Nachdem was Aun und Shika hier so geschrieben haben, kann es ja nur gut werden!


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Juni 2015)

Jedes Mal wenn ich mal hier aus dem Smalltalk-Bereich gehe, in die anderen Bereiche des Forums schaue und dann wieder in den Smalltalk-Bereich zurück komme überkommt mich ein wolliges Gefühl.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Juni 2015)




----------



## ZAM (10. Juni 2015)

Möp


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Juni 2015)

möp möp :3 

 

Schrotti, Shika und Sozi morgen Abend vielleicht Lust auf ein paar 5er ranked Games? :>


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2015)

Ab 21:00 kann ich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2015)

Weiß es noch nicht. Bin momentan nicht so motiviert zu zocken. Erst recht nicht LoL :/

 

Btw #fuckstannis


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2015)

du verstehst das ganz falsch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



I guess you can say he has (•_•) ( •_•)>⌐■-■ (⌐■_■) a hot daughter



#stannisthemannis


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Weiß es noch nicht. Bin momentan nicht so motiviert zu zocken.


 

     OH NOEZ! Alles in Ordnung bei dir?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2015)

Alles gut. Nur grad viel Stress mit Ausbildungsende/Jobsuche. Schwerer als ich es eigentlich erwartet habe. 

 

._.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Juni 2015)

Was hast du nochmal bisher gemacht und wieso wirst du nicht übernommen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2015)

Erzieher = schulische Ausbildung. Hab das Gefühl 80% der Stellen sind nur Teilzeit. Und inner Krippe will ich nicht arbeiten ... naja. Bis Ende Juli hab ich noch Zeit. Die Option Studium ist auch noch da.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Juni 2015)

Ach, nach einer schulischen Ausbildung ist immer schwer. War ja damals auch meine Erstausbildung. Die meisten aus meiner Klasse haben nochmal eine "richtige" Ausbildung gemacht. 

Aber hört man nicht eh immer wieder, dass die ganzen Erziehersachen nur Teilzeit und befristet sind?  Wenns aber dein Traumjob ist ... jo, warum nicht.. 

 

Studium kannst'e klar noch dranhängen. .. fraglich wie viel besser die Berufschancen danach ohne praktische Berufserfahrung ist.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> möp möp :3
> 
> 
> 
> Schrotti, Shika und Sozi morgen Abend vielleicht Lust auf ein paar 5er ranked Games? :>


Ich weiß nicht ob es mir zeitlich reicht. Ich muss bis Freitag Morgen noch einiges abrödeln und sollte Morgen mal wieder bei der Arbeit auftauchen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ach, nach einer schulischen Ausbildung ist immer schwer. War ja damals auch meine Erstausbildung. Die meisten aus meiner Klasse haben nochmal eine "richtige" Ausbildung gemacht.
> 
> Aber hört man nicht eh immer wieder, dass die ganzen Erziehersachen nur Teilzeit und befristet sind?  Wenns aber dein Traumjob ist ... jo, warum nicht..
> 
> ...


 

 

Der größere Teil der Stellen sind Teilzeit (60 oder auch 77%)) und teilweise auch auf 6/12 Monate befristet. Und bei den Gehältern bzw der tariflichen Einordnung kannst du davon nicht leben (als Vollzeitkraft 2.100 bis 2.300 Brutto), wenn du nicht noch nen Minijob hast. 

 

Hab schon 2 Zusagen für Teilzeitstellen gehabt, aber 20 Stunden pro Woche... definitiv nicht.


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2015)

ich muss sagen das ich vor leuten, die erzieher lernen ehrlichen respekt habe. sowas ist mMn ne berufung und kein beruf.

 

und ich mein, stellt euch mal die kleinen shikabratzen vor ^^
gehen nicht lebensgefährdend aufn kiez, sondern hängen gesundheitsschonend vorm rechner ^_^


----------



## Ogil (10. Juni 2015)

Man stelle sich Aun als Erzieher vor. Dann heisst es "Ich will ja nicht spoilern - aber Osterhase und Weihnachtsmann sind die selbe Person. Deine Mudda!"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2015)

Danke Ogil, made my day 

 

Kinder muss man zwar des öfteren zusammenscheißen, sind aber trotzdem 10000x mehr ehrlicher und vertrauensvoller als Erwachsene. Zumindest mein Eindruck.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Man stelle sich Aun als Erzieher vor.


Der erste Erzieher, der die Kinder der Reihe nach ausm Fenster wirft, nur damit er sie dafür auslachen kann.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kinder muss man zwar des öfteren zusammenscheißen, sind aber trotzdem 10000x mehr ehrlicher und vertrauensvoller als Erwachsene. Zumindest mein Eindruck.


 

Deswegen "HAUPTSACHE NICHTS MIT MENSCHEN!"

 

 

 


Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Und bei den Gehältern bzw der tariflichen Einordnung kannst du davon nicht leben (als Vollzeitkraft 2.100 bis 2.300 Brutto), wenn du nicht noch nen Minijob hast.


 

 

 ?!?! Als Einstiegsgehalt ist das doch vollkommen in Ordnung..? Nagut, weiss nicht wie der Standard sonst in Hamburg(?) ist. Mieten sind da aber doch bestimmt vergleichbar mit Dresden mittlerweile.


----------



## Ogil (10. Juni 2015)

Naja - wie er schreibt: Das ist das Vollzeitgehalt und ihm wurden nur Teilzeitstellen angeboten. Bei 60% und nach Abzug aller Nebenkosten sind dann noch ca. 1000Euro uebrig.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht spoilern - aber Osterhase und Weihnachtsmann sind die selbe Person. Deine Mudda!"



Den merk ich mir.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Juni 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - wie er schreibt: Das ist das Vollzeitgehalt und ihm wurden nur Teilzeitstellen angeboten. Bei 60% und nach Abzug aller Nebenkosten sind dann noch ca. 1000Euro uebrig.


 

Steuerklasse 1 / sein Alter / Hamburg kommt man bei Brutto 2,1k auf 1,4 Netto

 

 

Aber ja, eine Vollzeitstelle muss es schon sein.. Mit Teilzeit kommste nicht weit.


----------



## Ogil (10. Juni 2015)

Ich wuerde mir ja wuenschen dass ich Mietkosten wie in Dresden oder so haette. Selbst meine Mietkosten als ich noch in D. wohnte waren super im Vergleich (knapp ueber 400 Euro und fast alle Nebenkosten enthalten). Hier komm ich mit allen Nebenkosten auf umgerechnet ueber 1000 Euro - und dabei wohn ich schon ausserhalb...


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Juni 2015)

Wünschen sich die Hamburger auch :S


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2015)

Bin noch nicht ausgezogen, aber das ist Ziel Nr. 1 nach der Jobsuche. Mietpreise in HH sind zum in die Tonne treten.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Juni 2015)

Ogil schrieb:


> Ich wuerde mir ja wuenschen dass ich Mietkosten wie in Dresden oder so haette. Selbst meine Mietkosten als ich noch in D. wohnte waren super im Vergleich (knapp ueber 400 Euro und fast alle Nebenkosten enthalten). Hier komm ich mit allen Nebenkosten auf umgerechnet ueber 1000 Euro - und dabei wohn ich schon ausserhalb...


 

Ich zahle 450,- warm für 56qm und bin damit eeeeecht günstig unterwegs für das Viertel hier.

 

 

 

Okay .. Hamburg ist mit ihren durchschnlittchen 11Euro/qm doch schon krass dabei    Sind die durchschnlittchen 8Euro hier ja noch human. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2015)

Als ich alleine gewohnt hab warens 345 Warm für 49m^2

Jetzt in der neuen Wohnung 680 warm für ~80m^2 + sehr großen Balkon.
Ist ein Kurort...


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2015)

Pfff... Kurort ist Broschürendeutsch für "nix los im Kaff".


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2015)

^ this


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2015)

WIR HABEN SALINEN OKAY UND DEN TITEL BAD.

...drölf Rehakliniken und ein Durchschnittsalter von 77.
Wynn fühlt sich hier sicher wohl.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube, dass er sich in Berlin besser aufgehoben fühlt. Da gibt es nen recht großen Anteil an Mitmenschen, die genauso wenig Deutsch können.


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2015)

deutsch können impliziert nicht, der schrift mächtig zu sein ^^ was die grauenhaften posts des angeklagten bezeugen


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Juni 2015)

Nach den TS Erfahrungen redet er genauso wie er schreibt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Juni 2015)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2015)

You know that some shit is going down when a game asks you to save manually...


----------



## Patiekrice (10. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. Juni 2015)

yes patie... yes.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Juni 2015)

Wie kannst du so lange mit Game of Thrones warten? Gucke die neue Folge immer sofort Montags nach dem Aufwachen


----------



## Aun (10. Juni 2015)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> Wie kannst du so lange mit Game of Thrones warten? Gucke die neue Folge immer sofort Montags nach dem Aufwachen


amateur! man schaut die folge sonntag nacht, und so blöd es klingt ich hab nach der folge echt mal in episode 2 geschaltet>>> bwahahahahaha


----------



## Wynn (10. Juni 2015)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> Wie kannst du so lange mit Game of Thrones warten? Gucke die neue Folge immer sofort Montags nach dem Aufwachen


 

Manche Leute schauen sich die Folge zu zweit an und warten deshalb oder müssen lernen für Studium/Ausbildung oder müssen zur Arbeit.

 

Da ist es nicht wie bei dir bis 14 uhr im Bett liegen dann Hipster Bio Kaffee trinken und um 16 Uhr Game of Thrones schauen


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Juni 2015)

Was ist denn in Episode 2? Ich bleib doch nicht extra für eine Serie (außer für die letzte Folge Breaking Bad) wach.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (10. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Manche Leute schauen sich die Folge zu zweit an und warten deshalb oder müssen lernen für Studium/Ausbildung oder müssen zur Arbeit.
> 
> Da ist es nicht wie bei dir bis 14 uhr im Bett liegen dann Hipster Bio Kaffee trinken und um 16 Uhr Game of Thrones schauen



Hör bitte auf auf meine Beiträge zu antworten, ich möchte nicht mit dir reden.


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2015)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> Was ist denn in Episode 2? Ich bleib doch nicht extra für eine Serie (außer für die letzte Folge Breaking Bad) wach.


 

 



Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> Hör bitte auf auf meine Beiträge zu antworten, ich möchte nicht mit dir reden.


dann hör doch bitte auf hier zu posten, wenn es dir nicht passt das leute antworten. das wäre nämlich der sinn eines forums.
ähnlich wie du postests, antwortet man dir nämlich auch. verachtend und herablassend.

der begriff "episode 2" ist weltweit bekannt für star wars, und keine anderer serie.

und bitte? welcher penner bleibt bitte auf die minute genau für BB wach und verschmäht Got?


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2015)

Jemand, der BB besser findet als GoT?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2015)

spam


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> spam


 

and Egg and bacon
and Egg, sausage and bacon
and Egg and Spam
and Lobster Thermidor aux crevettes with a Mornay sauce, garnished with truffle pâté, brandy and a fried egg on top


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Juni 2015)

Wo poste ich denn verachtend?


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2015)

wynnn hat seinen geschmackssinn verloren.....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2015)

Helloooooooooooooo


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube Wynn hat nur falsch gequotet - eigentlich meinte er Dich, Aun.

Denn den Zeitablauf, den er beschreibt, trifft doch voll auf Dich zu. 

 

Und da es um GoT ging, dachte ich natürlich bei Episode auch an GoT - Episode 2.

Da Du aber so reagiert hast, sieht es für mich so aus, als kennst Du GoT überhaupt erst gar nicht.^^

 

Wieso reagierst Du eigentlich gleich so aggressiv, obwohl Du gar nicht gemeint warst?

Musst nicht immer alles gleich auf Dich beziehen, besonders wenn Du nicht mal der Adressat bist!

 

gn8


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2015)

hmmm moment da muss ich doch gleich mal episode 2 schaun.

hmmm nein fällt aus. wynn bleibt wynn. du bleibst du.


ich rante hier über niemanden ab. wenn dann wäre das nur 5 minuten online und danach im speicher von buffed verschwunden ^^ (also das richtig harte zeugs  )



btw was ich schon immer loswerden wollte: sozi is ne erzieherpussy!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2015)

ok


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> ok





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




höra auf sie ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2015)

ja


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Jemand, der BB besser findet als GoT?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in kanada war das nicht passiert. danke an das gesunheitssystem ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> yes patie... yes.


 

Ich bin so sauer auf Baratheon. 



Spoiler



Aber man hat ja nicht gesehen, dass die Tochter wirklich tot ist..


 vielleicht kommt da ja noch eine Überraschung.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Als Daenerys auf Drogon weggeflogen ist, dachte ich auch nur so "wooooat." .. keine Ahnung wohin sie fliegt  zu Jon Snow?! Ich hoffe die befreit vielleicht vorher noch die anderen beiden und dass Drogon überlebt 


 War echt gut gestern.. meine Freundin musste an einigen Stellen wegschauen :'D weil es zu gruselig war. Ich war einfach nur so "WOHAR. WOHAR. WOOOOOOHAR." ...  



Spoiler



Die beschissenen White Walkers ey... die Kinder von der Army of Dead waren aber krass.. das fand ich schon ... hui hui hui! Wie sie dann auf die Wildlingsfrau drauf sind und so .___.


 Naja und Jon hat ENDLICH(!) die Macht seines Schwertes entdeckt.. ich habe schon die ganze Zeit drauf gewartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Freue mich auf der kommende Staffelfinale. Meine Freundin muss aber für Kongressmist nach Berlin und daher kommen wir nicht wieder "pünktlich" zum Schauen .. aber nevermind ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2015)

Got hat es mit seinen x09 Folgen da packen sie die ganze Spannung der Staffel rein und entladen sie dann ^^


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



eigtl müsste jon ja sterben


 

 



Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ich bin so sauer auf Baratheon.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ich bin so sauer auf Baratheon. vielleicht kommt da ja noch eine Überraschung.


 

Ich hoffe irgendwie darauf, dass Ramsay ihn in der nächsten Folge einfach umbringt.. wäre definitiv eine Überraschung Wenn einfach nur das passiert, was eh schon jeder weiß, wäre ich enttäuscht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2015)

Wollt ihr nich im GoT Thread weitetspoilern? Danke...


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wollt ihr nich im GoT Thread weitetspoilern? Danke...


deswegen benutzen wir SPOILER. wat klickst du dat auch an du eimer


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2015)

Nicht jeder benutzt die du eimer.


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2015)

seelig sind die unwissenden


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wollt ihr nich im GoT Thread weitetspoilern? Danke...


 

Ich habe sie nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen genutzt :c 

 



Spoiler



Ramsey soll endlich auch mal sterben .. der ist so widerlich. Ja, Jon sollte theoretisch sterben laut den Büchern.. aber er ist halt so ein Zuschauerliebling und daher wurde wohl entschieden ihn am Leben zu lassen. 



Spoiler



Im Buch wird er ja von den eigenen Männern an der Mauer kalt gemacht. Mal sehen ob es auch so in der Serie noch passiert.


 



 

Ein Spoiler im Spoiler


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Juni 2015)

Ich mag Ramsay total gerne, finde er bereichert die Serie sehr

 




Spoiler



Ich denke Olli und der Typ, der auch Nachtwachenchef werden wollte, werden zumindest versuchen Jon zu töten.. aber mal sehen


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2015)

^



Spoiler



olli ist der batman der serie.





Spoiler



wobei ich ramsey eigtl recht gut finde. der würde glaube sogar seinen vater töten, nur weils spaß macht ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2015)

Dr.Gonzo schrieb:


> Ich mag Ramsay total gerne, finde er bereichert die Serie sehr


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Juni 2015)

:> lol.

 



Spoiler



Als Theon dann gestern Sansa gestanden hat, dass die zwei Kinder "nur" zwei Bauernkinder waren ... wooooohar. FEELINGS!


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 

Vieleicht wär Gonzo gern so wie Ramsey nur ist das häuten von menschen und anderes heute verboten ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Vieleicht wär Gonzo gern so wie Ramsey nur ist das häuten von menschen und anderes heute verboten ^^


Vielleicht sollte man Gonzo mal häuten, hätte nichts dagegen. <:


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Juni 2015)

:O


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Gonzo (11. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man Gonzo mal häuten, hätte nichts dagegen. <:


 

Dein Leben ist richtig fantastisch gelaufen, oder?


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> in kanada war das nicht passiert. danke an das gesunheitssystem ^^


Ich ruf mal meine Tante an und frag sie.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juni 2015)

Summer Sale in 5 minutes boiiiiis


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juni 2015)

Ich öffne Steam erst gar nich die nächsten Wochen.


----------



## Aun (11. Juni 2015)

steam ist unter der last doch grad eh abgeraucht


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juni 2015)

Das mit diesem Klickspiel verbuche ich unter "gut gemeint".


----------



## Wynn (13. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CR9Ga297BFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (13. Juni 2015)

wynns hoffnung! endlich nicht mehr auslaufen. ein ding um in einer kargen welt nicht wahnsinnig zu werden.


----------



## Reflox (13. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie reizt mich der Steam Sale nicht wirklich.

Kann aber auch daran liegen, dass ich so meine Spiele habe und nicht wirklich was neues/anderes ausprobiere.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Juni 2015)

Ich schau mir mal den Sale an. Bisher hat er nur ein "meh" bei mir ausgelöst. Mal schauen ob am letzten Tag ne brauchbare Liste zusammen kommt.


----------



## Aun (14. Juni 2015)

schau mal GoG vorbei ^^ da bekommst statt dem "meh" ein "MEH"


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2015)

So durchgewitchert. Bestes Spiel seit Bioshock Infinite. Was jetzt ?


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Was jetzt ?


 

Challenger.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Juni 2015)

Eben 2x Matches in HotS gemacht... ziemlich fun. Casual life.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Juni 2015)

Heute das erste Mal eine größere Tour mit dem neuen Rad (univega btw @Shika) gemacht. Knapp 45km - war echt gut! Wir sind zu viert zu einem Kiessee gefahren, sind da mal ins Wasser gesprungen, haben Radler getrunken und haben uns dann auf den Rückweg gemacht. Natürlich war dann der Hunger groß und wir sind an die erst beste Bude rangefahren.. War schon eher so Dorf-Pommesstand-mäßig; laute, schlechte Schlager/House/Techno-Remixe über eine schreckliche Anlage, die "Stammtisch"-Jungs saßen da mit großer Fresse und naja.. aber wir hatten Hunger :'D Das Essen war echt beschissen und nur für zwei von uns (mittlerweile fünf) gab es noch Pommes. Als wir dann da saßen ist und aufgefallen, dass ein sehr - sehr - sehr eindeutiger Banner über dieser Pommesbude angebracht war. Nice, wir haben an einem Parkplatzpuff gegessen :'D Nachdem wir dieses Banner entdeckt haben wurden die Indizen immer mehr; ein alter Mann kam aus einem der Bungalows hinter Bude mit einem Wäschekorb voller Handtücher und Bettwäsche, die anderen Gäste haben wir nun mit anderen/offenen Augen gesehen, überall Fake-Palmen, 'n Haufen Autos aber niemand zu sehen und dann kamen irgendwann ein paar Damen aus den Bungalows zum Rauchen :> NAJA! Haben wir heute mal wieder was erlebt hahah


----------



## Wynn (14. Juni 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EKu7TYWNxqA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

http://www.pcgames.de/Star-Wars-Bat...Edition-Fans-erzuernt-EA-kommentiert-1161678/

 

Star Wars: Battlefront - Bessere Waffen mit Deluxe Edition? Fans erzürnt, EA kommentiert


----------



## Manowar (15. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Heute das erste Mal eine größere Tour mit dem neuen Rad (univega btw @shika) gemacht. Knapp 45km - war echt gut! Wir sind zu viert zu einem Kiessee gefahren, sind da mal ins Wasser gesprungen, haben Radler getrunken und haben uns dann auf den Rückweg gemacht. Natürlich war dann der Hunger groß und wir sind an die erst beste Bude rangefahren.. War schon eher so Dorf-Pommesstand-mäßig; laute, schlechte Schlager/House/Techno-Remixe über eine schreckliche Anlage, die "Stammtisch"-Jungs saßen da mit großer Fresse und naja.. aber wir hatten Hunger :'D Das Essen war echt beschissen und nur für zwei von uns (mittlerweile fünf) gab es noch Pommes. Als wir dann da saßen ist und aufgefallen, dass ein sehr - sehr - sehr eindeutiger Banner über dieser Pommesbude angebracht war. Nice, wir haben an einem Parkplatzpuff gegessen :'D Nachdem wir dieses Banner entdeckt haben wurden die Indizen immer mehr; ein alter Mann kam aus einem der Bungalows hinter Bude mit einem Wäschekorb voller Handtücher und Bettwäsche, die anderen Gäste haben wir nun mit anderen/offenen Augen gesehen, überall Fake-Palmen, 'n Haufen Autos aber niemand zu sehen und dann kamen irgendwann ein paar Damen aus den Bungalows zum Rauchen :> NAJA! Haben wir heute mal wieder was erlebt hahah


 

 

Das erinnert mich irgendwie daran, als ich mit Vaddern, seinen Wagen aus München geholt habe.

Freitag hin, Samstag zurück.

Also sind wir Freitag durch die Brauhäuser und Kneipen gezogen -> immer weiter in Richtung Hotel.

Setzen uns zum Ende hin in eine Kneipe.

Ab an den Tresen.. Vadder: "Warum liegen hier Magazine wie Mens Health und andere mit "nackten" Typen aufm Cover?! Sollten hier nicht irgendwelche Tittenmagazine liegen?  "

Typ hinterm Tresen "Du solltest dich hier vllt mal umsehen.." (recht angepisst) nen anderer lacht sich schlapp.

Unsere Bedienung wechselte nach dem Kommentar und der "neue" reichte uns eine Streichholzpackung mit dem Namen der Kneipe..

Naja.. "Deutsche Eiche"  

 

Ich hab einen Klatscher auf den Hintern bekommen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2015)

Ich hasse diese Serie... #GoT


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Juni 2015)

NOEZ! Ich kann es erst nächste Woche schauen. Sonntagnacht kommt meine Freundin erst aus Berlin bzw Leipzig wieder :c


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2015)

Ist schwer nicht zu spoilern, aber ja es ist schon ziemlich hart. Besonders 2 bestimmte Szenen. Sowas siehst du in KEINER anderen Serie. Brutal.

 

Btw: Ich bin bisher wirklich positiv von dem Fallout 4 Gameplay überrascht. Auch wenn die Grafik nicht so gut ist, die Charaktermodelle sind top. Hoffentlich bauen sie auch mal ENDLICH ne ordentliche Storyline (New Vegas soll ja schon besser gewesen sein, allerdings kam das ja auch nicht von Bethesda, sonder von Obsidian).

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_X3YY_-kC3s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2015)

wieso muss ich bei manowars posting an die blue oyster bar aus police academy denken ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. Juni 2015)

Mich nervt Ramsey "Twenty good men" Bolton und Brienne of Tarth. Ich glaube mir war niemmals ein Charakter so zuwider, wie Brienne. Von der ersten Folge an war mir sie unsympathisch.

Naja, für mich gibt es immer noch nur einen wahren König.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Juni 2015)

Ich mag Brienne :c momentan schlägt sie etwas über die Stränge aber im Prinzip ist sie korrekt, denke ich.

 

 

nice pic


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2015)

also der shitstorm im netz ist im moment das beste popcorn kino ever!



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






#getreekt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2015)

Naja um ehrlich zu sein, das Ende war schon ein wenig zu einfach gemacht. 

 

"Hey, ich hab Süßigkeiten. Komm mal mit, dann kriegst du was."


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2015)

ich hab gar keinen weißen van mit abgedunkelten fenstern und der aufschrift "free candy" gesehen ^^


ser davos - warg into an onion and live the rest of his days in a stew

ich schmeiß mich weg über den kommentar


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (15. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ich mag Brienne :c momentan schlägt sie etwas über die Stränge aber im Prinzip ist sie korrekt, denke ich.


 

Ich weiss nicht, mir ist sie unsympathisch. Diese "gerechte" Art. Für mich sieht sie einfach nicht das grössere Bild. Ein König wie Renly hätte niemals den Eisernen Thron besteigen können, die Krone hätte keine Authorität mehr unter ihm, das Königreich würde zerbrechen. Vorallem in solchen Zeiten, wo der Winter und der Untod an die Tore klopfen. Auch gegen die Rebellion des Nordens könnte er nichts tun. Das Land braucht Stannis. Daher wurde Renly aus dem Weg geräumt, ist zwar hart, aber so ist das halt eben.

 

Genau wie Daenerys Targaryen. So sympathisch sie mir ist, ihre selbstgerechte Art und die Befreiung des Volkes wird sie letztendlich in den Tod führen, wenn sie gegen die White Walker antreten müssen.

 

(Vorsicht Spoiler zu Episode 10)



Spoiler



Jetzt da (voraussichtlich) Stannis und Jon Snow tot sind, sehe ich sowieso wenig Hoffnung.



 

Kann mir aber auch gut vorstellen, dass die ganze Geschichte kein gutes Ende hat, und der Winter nicht aufgehalten werden kann.


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



man beachte die eine königliche wache  







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jN_F0Gqe0_o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



das triffts in etwa. problem für die ganzen leute, die die bücher nicht kennen ^^


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2015)

Und am Ende wenn alle tot sind singt Daenyrs mit dem Schneezombies "Let i go" ^^


----------



## Ogil (15. Juni 2015)

The cold never bothered me anyway


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Daenerys Targaryen Cosplay wird ja von Kindern als Elsa Cosplay anerkannt ^^


----------



## Reflox (15. Juni 2015)

Spoiler Gefahr, aber so stell ich mir das gerade vor.



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8m0Ux01BAjI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Juni 2015)

WIR HABEN EINEN GOT THREAD

ES GIBT HIER USER DIE KEIN SKY HABEN ODER ILLEGALE STREAMINGPORTALE NUTZEN, OK?

Zam hilfeeeeee.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2015)

IN DEN THREAD SCHAUT DOCH EH NIEMAND


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Juni 2015)

Ja, weil alles HIER steht. ;<


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2015)

Es steht doch alles im Spoiler


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Juni 2015)

Ich fühle mit dir Sozi, kann bedingt durch die Abwesenheit meiner Freundin auch erst nächsten Montag schauen :c


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juni 2015)

vorhin gerade vorerst ein letztes Mal mit meiner Mutter gesprochen ...

Morgen ist Einweisung, Mittwoch die OP

 

Wird hoffentlich schon alles gut gehen. *seufz*

 

So, Feierabend ,,, und ne Runde Witcher 1 spielen (jetzt Kapitel 3).

Gestern habe ich mir über Steam Teil 2 geholt - erheblich billiger, wie bei GoG.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2015)

Viel Glück & Alles Gute Grushdak


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2015)

alles gute grushdak


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juni 2015)

Danke Euch ... 

 

Die Voraussetzungen für den Herzklappen-Austausch sind ja recht gut.

(unsere Medizinische Technik und Erfahrungen, ihr Alter, Verfassung, Einstellung, Wetter etc.)

 

Denn habe ich keine Lust, wieder so ein Geburtstaggeschenk zu bekommen, wie vor fast genau 3 Jahren mit dem Unfall meines Vaters.

Auch wenn die Verwandtschaft riesig ist, meine Mutter ist die letzte mir wirklich Nahestehende.

 

ach wird schon ...

 

 

_edit @ Sh1k4ri_

 

Ist Dir das _Albertinen-Krankenhaus_ ein Begriff?

Denn da geht sie hin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Juni 2015)

Ist glaube ich das KH in Schnelsen nahe des HSV-Stadions. Erfahrungen nicht direkt.

 

Meine Oma war im AK St.Georg, hatte dort auch nen Herzklappen-Austausch. Ist sehr gut gelaufen, macht nun ne Reha und ist schon wieder ordentlich auf den Beinen.

 

(Krankenhäuser sind hier aber in der Regel auch ziemlich gut.)


----------



## Grushdak (15. Juni 2015)

Ja, ist das in Schnelsen  (-> http://www.albertinen.de/krankenhaeuser/albertinen_krankenhaus)
 
Und das mit dem Verlauf bei Deiner Oma, macht mir Mut ... Danke. 
Das was mir noch am meisten zu schaffen macht, die Distanz nach Hamburg - bin nicht mal eben gleich da.
 
so nun noch ne Runde Witcher
 
gn8 Euch schonmal
 

_edit um 1:00 Uhr_
Gerade doch sehr geschmunzelt bei Witcher 1 Kap.3 



Spoiler



Habe gerade den "Jungesellenabschied" in der Kneipe und den anschließenden Besuch im Freudhaus erlebt.
Nun torkel ich in das Haus von Shani, die mich liebt und wo Alvin derzeit untergbracht ist (hab mich aufgrund einer Begebenheit ingame gegen Triss entschieden).
Und in der Kneipe redete ich noch davon, daß ich unbedingt 'ne Familie gründen wolle. Tja und nun das ... ^^



 

So nun ab ins Bett ... gn8


----------



## Manowar (16. Juni 2015)

Meine Oma wurde mit 80 am Herz operiert. Da hat man sich natürlich auch große Sorgen gemacht.

Ihr ging es danach so viel besser und hat noch einige Jahre oben drauf bekommen.

Also alles gute


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



Jon Snow dies. Fuck.



 

 

thxinternet.  Aber war ja zu erwarten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Spoiler



Ohne scheiß ich dachte dieses ganze Hashtag Zeugs wäre nur Spaß gewesen...


----------



## Wynn (16. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ohne scheiß ich dachte dieses ganze Hashtag Zeugs wäre nur Spaß gewesen...


 



Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



vor ein paar wochen war es das bei jan böhmermann


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ohne scheiß ich dachte dieses ganze Hashtag Zeugs wäre nur Spaß gewesen...


 

Naja, in den Büchern passiert es ja eh. War von daher zu erwarten. Aber halt erst im aktuell letztem Buch, bei dem die Serie zeitlich gesehen noch gar nicht sein kann. Aber Serie <> Buch sind teilweise eh zeitlich sehr verschoben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2015)

Gerade mitbekommen, dass Shenmue 3, FF 7 Remake und The Last Guardian angekündigt wurden.

 

S O N Y W H A T T H E F U C K


----------



## Grushdak (16. Juni 2015)

Dank auch Dir, Manowar. 

Berichte von guten Erafahrungen mit solchen OPs tuen gut. 

 

So ich will mal gleich schauen, was Shani sagt, wenn ich so betrunken vom "Junggesellenabend" heimkomme.^^

Hatte da gestern im Spiel aufgehört.

 

_edit_

Mal ne Frage

Gibt es denn Unterschiede (außer dem Preis) bei den Spielen von GoG und Steam?

Hatte ein Spiel (Witcher 2) doch über Steam geholt, war über 10€ billiger.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2015)

GoG ist DRM Frei. Also an keine Plattform gebunden (z.B. Steam/Origin/Ubisoftdingens). Steam ist halt Steam. Wenn die Plattform gerade down ist, hast du ein Problem.

 

Wundert mich, dass Witcher auf Steam billiger ist als auf GoG, da der Entwickler CD Project Red die Plattform (also Good Old Games) mit betreibt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2015)

Not sure if shenmue still works


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2015)

Not sure if shenmue still works


----------



## Grushdak (16. Juni 2015)

Danke @ Sh1k4ri 

 

Also neulich war _Witcher 2 Enhanced_ bei GoG für 19,95 € drin - bei Steam für 2,99 €

Habe eben mal nachgeschaut.

Nun ist es bei GoG für 2.79 € zu bekommen - über Steam für 9,99 €


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2015)

in skellige im heiligen garten, wo der werwolf ist, wie kommt man in die unterwasserhöhle?>.<


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> in skellige im heiligen garten, wo der werwolf ist, wie kommt man in die unterwasserhöhle?>.<


 

Folge den Spuren zu diesem Haus. da geht ein Weg i.wo runter. Hing ich auch ungelogen eine Stunde dran. 

 

(Die Quest ist der Hammer btw)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2015)

Welches Haus? Weg vom Garten?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2015)

Wenn du auf diesen Baum guckst geht doch leicht nach hinten ein Weg runter. Da sind auch Fußspuren mit deinem Witcher Sense Dingens. 

 

Glaube da läufst du an so einer abgebrochenen Säule runter. 

 

BTW EIN NEUES NIER VON PLATINUM GAMES HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2015)

Dude da sind 246 Bäume!

Egaaaal, morgen gucke ich nochmal.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2015)

Wenn du oben bist. Bei Yen. Da ist ja ne Leiche. Und ein großer Baum.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2015)

Yen ist längst weg  Muss ja nich in die normale Höhle.^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2015)

Wut. Ok, kein Plan... 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CEAzs9Jbs_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Nier von Platinum entwickelt wird, ist fast genau so hoch wie die, dass Valve HL3 heute ankündigt. Holy Cow.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2015)

Dir hat Nier gefallen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2015)

Oh ja. Es hat kein gutes Gameplay, aber ne verdammt gute Story (und tolle Charaktere). Ähnlich wie Drakengard.

 

Mit Platinum (das sind die Leute, die MGR - Revengance, Vanquish und Bayonetta entwickelt haben) und den ursprünglichen Entwicklern von Nier kann das was tolles werden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2015)

Vanquish<3
Hätte so gerne n Nachfolger.


----------



## Schrottinator (16. Juni 2015)

Mir fehlt Patie


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2015)

Mir fehlt Shika


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich anfangen würde wer mir hier fehlt...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Wenn ich anfangen würde wer mir hier fehlt...


Keiner sollte das, ich bin da.   

 

Was wohl aus b1ubb geworden ist?._.


----------



## Aun (16. Juni 2015)

jetzt müsste man noch die leute aufzählen, die gegangen sind und von zam, wegen seines divenhaften verhaltens, gekickt wurden


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juni 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Mir fehlt Patie


 

ich bin doch da


----------



## Wynn (17. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> ich bin doch da


 

Aber nicht auf Abruf


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juni 2015)

Ich mache mir heute Chili!

Außerdem trage ich heute einen langen, weiten Rock. Das nervt auf dem Rad irgendwie :c Gar keine Lust wieder so doof nach hause zu fahren  Aber ich will mir jetzt auch nicht extra eine Hose kaufen. Vielleicht leihe ich mir eine Leggins von uns mit Adventure Time oder Nintendo    nur für die Fahrt


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2015)

Ich wollte auch mal Chili machen. Daraus wurde dann ein Tomaten-Hackfleisch-Eintopf.


----------



## Ogil (17. Juni 2015)

Wir hatten Sonntag (und Montag weil viel) Chili con carne und Reis


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juni 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal Chili machen. Daraus wurde dann ein Tomaten-Hackfleisch-Eintopf.


 

 

 

Ich kann zum Glück kochen. 

 

Ich habe übrigens folgende These bezüglich "DEM Ereignisses der letzten Folge"



Spoiler



Im letzten Buch ist ja nicht klar, ob Jon Snow WIRKLICH stirbt. Catelyn Stark wurde ja zB auch vom roten Priester (in den Büchern) wieder zum Leben erweckt, obwohl sie EINDEUTIG tot war  Die rote Priesterin war ja eh schon so heiß auf Jon und kann ich mir vorstellen, dass sie das auch bei ihm macht. Mit dem Serientod von Jon Snow würden die sich gehörig ins Bein schießen denke ich. Klar, viele sterben .. auch viele beliebte Charaktere - aber er ist ja schon "was besonderes". 

Evtl erwecken auch die White Walkers ihm zum Leben zurück und er wird so eine Art Kommandant von einem Heer von denen  

oder er ist einfach nur stark verletzt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ich kann zum Glück kochen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Spoiler



Ich glaube eher dass Jon Snow von der Stannis Licht-Ische wieder belebt wird, obwohl nach der letzten Folge... idk.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juni 2015)

Das ist die rote Priesterin.


----------



## Wynn (17. Juni 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ich kann zum Glück kochen.


Ich sag ja nicht, dass es nicht geschmeckt hat.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Juni 2015)

Nagut! Nachdem ich heute in LoL NUR verloren habe, mache ich jetzt erst mein Chili :c


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2015)

Ich koche gerade 1 Pfund Spaghetti und hab noch keine Ahnung, was ich daraus machen soll.


----------



## Ogil (17. Juni 2015)

Hatte Gulasch und Yorkshire Puddings. Nomnom!


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Juni 2015)

Mal schauen, was Yorkshire Puddings ist.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Juni 2015)

Wieso denke ich da an einen Pudding aus Hunden 

 

Schrotti, du kannst erstmal "normale" Nudeln essen, mit einer Tomantensoße oder Bolognse. Aber nicht im Topf direkt Soße + Nudeln vermischen! Und wenn du dann morgen keine Soße mehr hast/keine Lust mehr drauf hast, kannst du dir aus den Rest-Nudeln einen Nudelauflauf machen  Entweder mit Tomate Mozzarella oder deiner Bolognse-Soße oder irgendwas anderem. Natürlich geht auch ein Nudelsalat oder so, aber da kommt es drauf an, was für Nudeln das sind. :>


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Juni 2015)

Alles was du beschreibst bedeutet, dass ich einkaufen gehen sollte.


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Juni 2015)

das ist natürlich ein Problem.


----------



## elkedarms (18. Juni 2015)

Um 8 aufgestanden, in Ruhe gefrühstückt und los zur Arbeit.... natürlich alles ganz entspannt


----------



## Patiekrice (18. Juni 2015)

Wurden bei einem von euch schon einmal die Kieferknochentaschen gemessen? Mir blüht das nächste Woche Donnerstag und ich habe etwas Bammel davor


----------



## Wynn (18. Juni 2015)

Bei mir wurde schon viel gemacht aber die kieferknochen noch nicht gemessen

 

Drück dir die daumen das alles problemlos abläuft


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Juni 2015)

2 Stunden im Regen auf'm Ascheplatz gekickt.
War wie in Velen, bin klitschnass und komplett dreckig.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Juni 2015)

Hatte gerade einen älteren Herren im Laden, der sich sehr über dieses T-Shirtmotiv pikiert hat.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2015)

Was hat er gesagt? "Es ist 2015, Breaking Bad is over!" ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juni 2015)

Oder hat sich darüber beschwert, dass das "Math" heißen müsste und nicht "Meth".


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2015)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2015/06/gabriel-droht-katzenbaby-zu-ertranken.html

 


Gabriel droht Katzenbaby zu ertränken, falls SPD Vorrats­daten­speicherung nicht durchwinkt

 

 


 

Rettet die Katzen !!!!


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2015)

Der macht wie meine Oma mit den stoppelkatzen


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Juni 2015)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Was hat er gesagt? "Es ist 2015, Breaking Bad is over!" ^^


 

 

Ne, dass es nicht gut ist junge Menschen für Drogen zu sensibilisieren und sowas für ihn auf den Index gehört.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2015)

Ich schau dann immer wie alt die Person ungefähr ist. Überlege mir dann was in seiner Zeit anstößig war und frage dann ob er das auch gern verboten gehabt hätte.

Die Beatles haben seiner Generation sicher schwer zugesetzt. Unglaublich wie der moralische Verfall eingesetzt hat als John Lennon "Lucy in the sky with diamonds" gesungen hat. ^^

Man muss die Leute nur an der richtigen Stelle treffen damit sie verstehen.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juni 2015)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Man muss die Leute nur an der richtigen stelle treffen damit sie verstehen.


 

Die Kniescheibe?


----------



## BloodyEyeX (19. Juni 2015)

Ich würde auf weniger physische Schwachstellen zielen, aber jedem das seine.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2015)

Bloody meint du sollst die Argumente deines Gegners umdrehen und sie als Verteidigung gegenüber seinen Angriff nutzen.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Juni 2015)

Ich denke Schrotti hat das schon verstanden


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

what.


----------



## Wynn (19. Juni 2015)

Blizzard CS EU DE ‏@BlizzardCSEU_DE  25 Min.Vor 25 Minuten
Wir untersuchen gegenwärtig Verbindungsprobleme mit #D3 und #Hearthstone. Stay tuned!
 


 


 

Bnet tot ^^


----------



## Aun (19. Juni 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Bnet tot ^^


no shit sherlock?!


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Juni 2015)

2,5h noch q___q


----------



## Aun (21. Juni 2015)

melissandre hat mit dem falschen snow in der staffel gelabert



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





arghs


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Juni 2015)

Montag q___q 

 

Habe ab heute 2 Praktikanten unter meinen Fittichen. Nächste Woche kommt noch eine 3. dazu ... mal sehen. Hoffentlich sind die besser drauf, als die letzte   Aber das sollte nicht schwer sein.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juni 2015)

Ich werd dein Prakti. :-^)


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Montag q___q
> 
> 
> 
> Habe ab heute 2 Praktikanten unter meinen Fittichen. Nächste Woche kommt noch eine 3. dazu ... mal sehen. Hoffentlich sind die besser drauf, als die letzte   Aber das sollte nicht schwer sein.


Und den Praktis mutest du deine Hände zu, die nach Schreibtischreiniger müffeln?


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2015)

sie grabbelt einfach alle an ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juni 2015)

Damn bin jetzt ne Woche alleine, ich befürchte das unsere 
Wohnung danach kernsaniert werden muss. D:

Glaube ich geh gleich einkaufen, jemand ne leckere Idee 
was ich kochen sollte..?


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2015)

zwiebelschnitzel!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Juni 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> zwiebelschnitzel!



Gestern erst gegrillt. :/
Merk ich mir aber mal für die Mitte der Woche.

Chili Con Carne wurde ja häufig erwähnt, glaube das mache ich. 
Eventuell mach daraus Chili Cheese Fries. ^.-


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Juni 2015)

Die Beiden sind gut und cool


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Juni 2015)

Heute schaue ich endlich das GoT Staffelfinale :'D Ich weiss ja eh schon das meiste - aber nevermind! Beim Zumba habe ich meinem Trainer mal vorgeschlagen etwas von Major Lazer mit einzubringen.. wollte er in 2 Wochen dann auch mal machen .. mal sehen (:


----------



## Grushdak (23. Juni 2015)

re ...

 

Die ca 5Std-OP meiner Mutter ist letzten Mittwoch gut verlaufen.

Seit Wochenende ist sie auf Normalstation - allerdings noch gut bewacht und verkabelt.

Gemeckert hat sie am Wochenend auch schon, da Obst im Krankenhaus (zumindest bei) wohl Mangelwahre ist.

 

Grunzen tut sie noch nicht, sie meint, wenn -  dann vielleicht im Schlaf.^^

Heute hat sie mich das erste mal per Handy angerufen ...

 

Und ich bin echt zufrieden, wie sie klang und wie es ihr wohl geht.

Donnerstag geht es zur Reha an die Ostsee.

 

.........................

 

Habe nun Witcher 1 durch - teils echt bewegend, teils sehr zum Schmunzen, teils sehr grob  - alles in allem ein gelungenes Spiel.

Darüber musste ich doch sehr lachen ...

 


Was heißt "Hexer" in Eurer Sprache?

Witchmolol bool.

Witchmolol?

Witchmolol bool. Bool sein müssen. Ohne bool heißt ... Idiot!

Also gut. Ich bin witchmolol bool.

Ja, so Ihr seid.


----------



## Manowar (24. Juni 2015)

Es ist schon toll, wie die Medizin fortgeschritten ist.

Auch schon die tollen Mittel zum schlafen.

Als ich in frühen Jahren unters Messer kam und von der Narkose aufgewacht bin, gings mir einfach nur richtig dreckig und die Kotzerei hörte nicht auf.

Als ich vor kurzem unters Messer kam, wacht man auf (verarscht wahlweise direkt die Schwester "Wie gehts meinem Knie?"  ) und es geht einem echt gut.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Juni 2015)

Nach meiner letzten Narkose ~3 Jahre her, war ich den Rest des Tages high und musste lachen.

Als ich klein war, musste ich danach auch immer reihern und hatte Kopfschmerzen wie Hölle.
Medizin und Forschung sind schon was gutes.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Juni 2015)

hmhmhm 

erste OP unter Vollnarkose vor mittlerweile 10 oder 11 Jahren; Bin ich ewig nicht aufgewacht, hatte dann Schmerzen wie sonst was und war total neben der Spur

zweite OP unter Volllnarkose vor 8 oder 9 Jahren; Habe ich danach gebrochen und war total neben der Spur

dritte OP unter Vollnarkose vor 2 Jahren; Schlimmsten Schmerzen meines Lebens, durfte 2 Wochen nichts essen, konnte nicht laufen und hatte ganz viele Schläuche aus mir heraus.

 

Mir ging es nie wirklich "gut" nach meinen Narkosen  BUT STILL ALIVE! Also thxmedizin!

 

___

 

Mir hat heute meine Arbeitskollegin gesagt, dass sie doch nicht 1 (!) Morgen während ich in Prag bin meine Katzen füttern kann, weil es zu umständlich sei. Sie hat ein Auto. Sie arbeitet 10 Minuten von meiner Wohnung entfernt. Für die Abendfütterungen habe ich jemand.. es ging echt nur um einen Vormittag (irgendwann zwischen 8 und 12 Uhr) und das ist zu umständlich... pff.


----------



## SonyKnappe (24. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Mir hat heute meine Arbeitskollegin gesagt, dass sie doch nicht 1 (!) Morgen während ich in Prag bin meine Katzen füttern kann, weil es zu umständlich sei. Sie hat ein Auto. Sie arbeitet 10 Minuten von meiner Wohnung entfernt. Für die Abendfütterungen habe ich jemand.. es ging echt nur um einen Vormittag (irgendwann zwischen 8 und 12 Uhr) und das ist zu umständlich... pff.


Sprich sie hatte keine Lust sich 30min (10min Fahrt 10min max. Füttern und 10min Rückfahrt) Zeit in einem Tag mit 24h zu nehmen. Der würde ich schon sagen, dass ich enttäuscht bin. Ein wenig Liebe für Tiere sollte schon jeder mitbringen.

 

_________________

Unter unserem Fenster unserere Wohnung bohren die schon seit guten 3h ununterbrochen. Trotz geschlossenem Fenster macht mich das ganz wahnsinnig.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. Juni 2015)

Sie hat ja auch selbst einen Kater, der ihr ein und alles ist oô Wenn sie jetzt jemand ohne eigene Tiere wäre, würde ich es ja verstehen können ... aber so. Naja, wäre ja "nur" ein Freundschaftsakt gewesen. Eine andere Freundin, die eigentlich immer viel unterwegs ist, ist zu dem Zeitpunkt hier in der Stadt und macht das liebend gerne. Auch gerne jeden Tag und morgens und abends  Zum Glück hat es mir ja anderthalb Wochen vorher gesagt und nicht erst ein paar Tage vor Abfahrt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2015)

So nach 5 Tagen Berlin kann ich folgendes sagen...

 

- diese Stadt ist der Wahnsinn. Von der Größe her mit nichts zu vergleichen.

- man kann so pervers gut und günstig essen...

- selbst nachts um 3 ist was los, mitten in der Woche..(haste in HH seeeehr selten)

- das U/S Bahn System ist so bescheuert. Um von A nach B zu kommen, musst du so oft umsteigen, obwohl es gefühlt nur 10 Minuten entfernt ist.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Juni 2015)

Ich weiss auch nicht, aber mich reizt Berlin üüüüberhaupt nicht  War noch nie da und irgendwie habe ich auch nicht irgendwie das Bedürfnis nur der "Stadt wegen" mal dorthin zu fahren. Idk. 

 

Habe für meine Praktikanten mal ein Quiz zusammen gestellt.. hier bei der Forenversion habe ich mal die "internen" Fragen rausgenommen (was haben wir von xy im Laden/Online/Ablauf einer Kundenbestellung und so weiter) .. wer Bock hat, kann sich ja mal "ran wagen" hahaha 



Spoiler



 

 

[SIZE=14pt]Zu welcher Serie, welchem Film oder welchem Computerspiel gehört der Charakter „Ezio“?[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Auf welcher Konsole ist das Videospiel Zelda erstmals erschienen?[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Welcher ist der aktuellste Teil der Assassins Creed Reihe?[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Nenne 3 Bösewichte aus den Batman-Filmen[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Nenne 5 Hauptcharaktere aus den Herr der Ringen Filmen[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Nenne 2 Filme von dem Regisseur Tarantino[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Zu welchem Genre zählen folgende Spiele[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]The Elder Scrolls: Online[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]League of Legends [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Halo 3[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]World of Warcraft[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Half-Life[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Fall Out[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Evolve[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Wo liegt der Unterschied aber auch die Verbindung bei Breaking Bad und Better Call Saul?[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Was ist Supermans größte Schwäche?[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Woher haben folgende Superhelden ihre Superkraft?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Spiderman[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Iroman[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Captain America[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Batman[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Thor[/SIZE]



 

Mal Montag und Dienstag sehen   Das ist aber auch schon die "Pro-Version".. die beiden sind ja jetzt schon eine Woche da gewesen .. für die, die am Montag neu kommt, habe ich ein einfacheres Quiz gemacht (zu gegebener Maßen sind die schwereren Sachen alles Dinge, die auf unseren Laden zu beantworten sind und daher hier nicht dabei stehen ^^)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juni 2015)

Batman hat keine Superkräfte, Ironman auch nicht.

Geld ist keine Superkraft!


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Juni 2015)

Batmans Superkraft ist Beliebtheit und damit verbundener Autorenschutz.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Juni 2015)

Fangfragen


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Juni 2015)

Wenn das die "Pro-Version" ist, dann weiß ich schon, welche Frage die "Standard-Edition" ausmacht:

"Schaue nach vorne"


----------



## Wynn (26. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Habe für meine Praktikanten mal ein Quiz zusammen gestellt.. hier bei der Forenversion habe ich mal die "internen" Fragen rausgenommen (was haben wir von xy im Laden/Online/Ablauf einer Kundenbestellung und so weiter) .. wer Bock hat, kann sich ja mal "ran wagen" hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

coole sache mit dem quiz für deine praktis ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Juni 2015)

Batman ist falsch.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Juni 2015)

Danke für das Lob, Wynn ^^ 

 

Na, die "schweren" Sachen sind halt Fragen die sich auf Artikel aus unserem Laden und Arbeitsabläufe beziehen. Das kann hier ja keiner so wirklich wissen.

 

Das hier ist übrigens die einfache Version (ohne interne)

 



Spoiler



 

[SIZE=14pt]Nenne je 3 Superhelden von Marvel und DC![/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Zu welchem Film gehört das Schwert „Orcrist“?[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Wie heißen die kleinen Gelben Figuren aus „Ich, Einfach, Unverbesserlich“?[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Wer oder was ist „Monkey Island“?[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Nenne 5 Hauptfiguren aus „Harry Potter“![/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Was ist Sheldon Cooper sein bekanntester Aufruf?[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Wie heißen die 3 Teile von „Der Hobbit“?[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Wer oder was ist „Tarantino“?[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Nenne die Symbole von folgenden Superhelden:[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Captain America:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Superman:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Batman:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Flash:[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Thor:[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Wie heißt der „Computer“ von Iron Man?[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Wie heißt der Baum aus „Guardians of the Galaxy“?[/SIZE]

 

[SIZE=14pt]Wer sagte „Ich bin den Vater“?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]


 [/SIZE]


----------



## Aun (26. Juni 2015)

Veronica!


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Juni 2015)

Mit jedem Tag verstehe ich diesen Charakter mehr und mehr. 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Juni 2015)

Ashe Support soooooo stronk. :>


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Juni 2015)

FUKC THA META


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Juni 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> FUKC THA META


YES.

Vom Kit her ist Ashe eh der geborene Support...in Verbindung mit Liadrys Qual...

Mit der Salve ziehste dem gegnerischen Team alle 3 Sekunden 10%Hp ab...mass slow... mass stun... so much fun<3


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Juni 2015)

Nachdem ich gestern nur verloren habe, habe ich heute direkt nach dem Aufstehen nur fix die Katzen gefüttert und mich dann direkt in die Solo-Q gewagt.. und ZACK. Gewonnen  Hatten einen ziemlichen fitten Lee


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Juni 2015)

Bock auf ne Runde?


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Juni 2015)

Jau, gerade einer aus meiner Que geleaved


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juni 2015)

Wie Bear Grylls ich einfach bin, heute 2 Kilometer durch nen See hin und zurück geschwommen.

Die einzige Armmuskulatur die ich besitze ist die Mausbewegung...

War voll erstaunt, dass es so gut geklappt hat!

 

Danach erstmal einen Bergpfirsisch gegessen und ne Zigarre geraucht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2015)

Lost zu Ende geguckt. Geweint, trotzdem das beschissenste Ende einer Serie ever. Fuck me.


----------



## Aun (29. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Lost zu Ende geguckt. Geweint, trotzdem das beschissenste Ende einer Serie ever. Fuck me.


hätte ich dir auch vorher sagen können. gibt so serien da lohnt es sich vorhher einfach aufzuhören ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Juni 2015)

Ich hab die Serie zum 3. Mal gesehen... damals sogar im TV. Zählt trotzdem zu meinen Lieblingsserien.


----------



## Manowar (30. Juni 2015)

Wir haben auch die komplette Box auf Dvd.

Ich mochte die Serie auch total und konnte meinen Drachen auch davon überzeugen.

War echt schade als (und wie) es vorbei war.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2015)

Fande die ersten drei Staffeln richtig geil.
Fande die Entwicklung ab dort irgendwie unnatürlich und merkwürdig vom Ende mit diesem Jacob fang ich erst gar nicht an. 
Für meinen Geschmack hatte Lost ein unfassbar starkes Potenzial, welches aber nicht konsequent genutzt wurde.
Besonders die Rückblenden, die über jeden Charakter Aufschluss gegeben haben, fand ich klasse.

Werde es irgendwann wohl nochmal gucken, aber mal sehen.


----------



## zockerfan87 (30. Juni 2015)

Lost habe ich auch sehr gerne geguckt und fand die Serie am Anfang richtig fessselnd. Also Respekt an die Produzenten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

Sie haben einfach zu viele Baustellen aufgemacht und versucht, am Ende alles irgendwie zu retten. 

 

"LEUTE ES IST RELIGION ES MUSS KEINEN SINN MACHEN..." und sowat. Sie war ihrer Zeit in vielen Punkten weit voraus.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2015)

Hab heute mal mit Sherlock angefangen.
Hat durchaus Unterhaltungswert.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

Sherlock ist großartig.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sherlock ist großartig.


 

Haste schon angefangen Twiligght auf franzöisch zu schauen ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

Ich hab alle bisherigen Twillight's im Kino geguckt also... pls.


----------



## Wynn (30. Juni 2015)

Du hast gesagt du schaust sie dir auf franzöisch an


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

ICH HAB GELD DAFÜR BEZAHLT SIE IM KINO AUF DEUTSCH ZU SEHEN REICHT DAS NICHT ...

 

... außerdem war die Aussage, ich würde sie auf französisch gucken ANSTATT League schauen zu müssen.


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2015)

merkste wie wynn immer die wahrheit verdreht?


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Ist nur die Frage, ob Wynn das mit Absicht macht oder es auf eine fehlende Auffassungsgabe zurück zuführen ist. :>

 

btw noch 3h arbeiten dann Urlaub \o/


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juni 2015)

Auffassungsgabe. Andere Gründe nenn ich nicht, weil mir sonst noch Mobbing nachgestellt wird.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

Morgen gibt es ein MTB


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Aye! Was für eins?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

Mal schauen was der Händler da hat...


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Achso, dachte du hast schon ein konkretes ins Auge gefasst


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

Meine Händler hier haben alle keine Website. Weiß nur, dass der eine (wo ich morgen hinwollte) fast ausschließlich Copperhead's verkauft. Mal gucken.

 

Hab nur das Gefühl, dass ich mehr als 300 € da lassen werde.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte für mein neues Rad 800 - 1k eingeplant. Hab dann doch nur 300,- bezahlt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2015)

Katieprice, nachher LoL?


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2015)

ein copperhead wirst du nicht für 300 bekommen xD


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Heute wohl nicht. Bin noch bis 21 Uhr arbeiten und dann ist boytime. Vielleicht heute Nacht, je nachdem wo ich schlafe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2015)

Schlaf da wo dein PC ist. Bin heute Nacht onnnn.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Das ist ein guter Leitspruch. Ich will nächstes Jahr wohl auf die Dreamhack und da wäre der Spruch auch angemessen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

Fahr nächstes Jahr auch zur Dreamhack Leipzig 

 

@Aun ja deswegen auch meine Vermutung, ich komme mit den 300 nicht aus.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

WOOOT. Da will ich halt auch hin  Lass mal Date ausmachen, yo!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2015)

Was? Schlaf da wo dein Pc ist?


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Ja. Ist so auf so einer "Home is where the heart is" Schiene


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2015)

zu hause ist, wo du das klo nicht abschließen musst. hah!


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

funfact: Meine Schwester hat den Tick, dass sie IMMER abschließt. Selbst wenn sie alleine zuhause ist


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2015)

ehehe


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

me2


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2015)

Mach ich aber auch. Muss ich auch. Sonst belästigt mich meine Katze.


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2015)

was  habt ihr dagegen mit eurer katze zu scheißen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

you guys are so weird.


----------



## Ogil (30. Juni 2015)

Bei uns steht das Katzenklo neben dem normalen Klo. Wenn ich fruehs aufstehe und erstmal aufs Klo gehe, dann setzt sich mein Kater daneben und macht auch erstmal sein Morgengeschaeft...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

Grad gemerkt, dass ich 1500 Fotos in meiner Dropbox habe. Phew. 

 

Da darf so einiges nicht das Licht der Welt erblicken


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

zeigmalol


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2015)

Meine Cat macht es sich immer auf meinen Oberschenkeln bequem.. ist halt befremdlich, dass sie so schmusig wird, wenn ich meine Geschäfte abwickel!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

Sozi mach deine Signatur noch größer pls ty


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2015)

Dont be shady. Muss damit mein kleines Glied kompensieren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

that doesn't matter, i still like you


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2015)

und bloody gerade so:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ticket is auch schon raus


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2015)

Petze:<


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

Ja, ich könnte jetzt auch haufenweise weird Stories von mir und meinen Katzen erzählen aber meeeh NSFW :>

 

Nice Signatur  Aber wird ZAM da nicht meckern wegen der Höhe? Ich zocke heute übrigens doch nicht mehr, wir fangen gleich mit einer neuen Serie an. ^^ Ich habe Sherlock bisher noch nie geschaut, weil ich diesen Benedict nicht mag, aber sie soll ja ganz gut sein. Bei True Detective müssen wir ja jetzt immer wieder eine Woche warten und bei allem anderen sind wir durch und warten auf die neue Staffeln :C


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2015)

zam wird bei der höhe austicken .

der cummberbiatch ist mMn ein super schauspieler( er steht doch auf cum   )

. und bei sherlock schmeißt dich weg,

bei true detective musst vorsichtig sein. s1^: WTF s2: darsteller  abbwarten und meinung bilden


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

schaue in den True Detective Thread, boi :> Bin schon bei S02E02


----------



## Aun (30. Juni 2015)

dammit tyrone get your shit together


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juni 2015)

...?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juni 2015)

Swag mit Tieren.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2015)

Swag mit Cro mit 60 Jungs auf nem dreckigen Klo.

 

Btw: Wir sind grade auf Seite 1337


----------



## Aun (1. Juli 2015)

patie in 20 jahren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Juli 2015)

Du sagst 20!

Ich mach' dat in 10.


----------



## Snoggo (1. Juli 2015)

*derp* BIn müde *wegduck*


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juli 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Aber wird ZAM da nicht meckern wegen der Höhe?


Genau, hat er auch.


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Juli 2015)

Sozi, schreibst du bitte "FUKC THA META" - danke.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ltM5jHIJFw4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (3. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juli 2015)

SHERLOCK IST SO GUT. SO FUCKING GUT.

 

Aber bei dem Handy der Trulla wusste ich den Code vor ihm.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Juli 2015)

sherLOCKED?

 

(hab die Serie immer noch nicht geschaut lol)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Juli 2015)

Genau das..


----------



## Magogan (6. Juli 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Samsung-UN105...ics&ie=UTF8&qid=1436006119&sr=1-1&keywords=tv

Ein Schnäppchen  Das Beste sind die Rezensionen:

"The black levels and color depth on this TV are pretty good for the price. However, the small screen size is a deal breaker. I recommend buying an IMAX theater instead."

xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2015)

ANY1 League?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

literally the whole internet


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2015)

verstörendes gif..


----------



## Manowar (6. Juli 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Und der ganze beschissene Rhein!

Made wird ausgeworfen und schon hast du so ein Mistvieh dran


----------



## Patiekrice (6. Juli 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> ANY1 League?


 

Können wir gleich .. vielleicht haben wir dann mal wieder einbisschen mehr Glück


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2015)

Okidoki


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OMShwUJKvB4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stimmt iwie. total nutzlos und nur am weinen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juli 2015)

Also wie Magogan.  

Gucke gerade mal wieder Ed Stafford. Der ist 60 Tage auf ner unbewohnten Insel... sau geil.
Sowas auszutesten würde mich auch total reizen.

Für den Anfang aber wenigstens mit Feuerstarter, nem Messer und zumindestens 1-2 Badehosen.. 
Vielleicht noch mit nem Kollegen, alleine würde aber auch klar gehen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

sad but true.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Juli 2015)

Wow. Mein Lappyladekabel ist leicht lädiert. Lappy lädt nicht. Habmich geärgert und n neues bestellt.

DABEI WAR DIE STECKERLEISTE NUR NICH RICHTIG DRIN
*galaktisches facepalm*


----------



## Aun (7. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (7. Juli 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2015)

Witzig. Gestern Post bekommen vom 11. Juni von meiner Krankenkasse. Ich solle mich doch bitte selber versichern weil Ausbildung ja jetzt zu Ende ist (ist sie aber erst in 2 Wochen...). Bin also seit gut einer Woche nicht versichert.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Witzig. Gestern Post bekommen vom 11. Juni von meiner Krankenkasse. Ich solle mich doch bitte selber versichern weil Ausbildung ja jetzt zu Ende ist (ist sie aber erst in 2 Wochen...). Bin also seit gut einer Woche nicht versichert.


Darum hab ich ne private Versicherung.^^ Kostet 50 Tacken im Jahr, dafür darf ich Sachschaden in 2 stelliger Millionenhöhe anrichten. :>


----------



## Ogil (8. Juli 2015)

Du meinst Haftpflicht, Sh1k4 redet von Krankenkasse, oder? Zumindest wuerde es mich sehr wundern, wenn Du einen private Krankenversicherung fuer 50€ im Jahr bekommen koenntest...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2015)

Ups verlesen. 

Klar Haftpflicht!


----------



## Schrottinator (8. Juli 2015)

Ach du bist der, der neulich das Asylantenheim angezündet hat! :O


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Juli 2015)

Nein, bevor ich das tue, würde ich eher die Häuser der Flüchtlingsgegner anzünden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Juli 2015)

Wo wir grad beim Thema sind... hier (quasi 2 Straßen weiter) gab es vor kurzem ne Massenschlägerei in einem Asylheim ... 25 Leute. Grund: Jemand hatte die Geschirrspülmaschine nicht ausgeräumt. 

 

Da würd mir aber auch einer abgehen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Juli 2015)

Warum ist es so grell draußen..?


----------



## Wynn (9. Juli 2015)

[media]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7u8mheM2Hrg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

Mal schauen wie der Kampf nächstes jahr wird ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Juli 2015)

Ich war gestern wieder bei einem guten Freund zu Besuch und er spielt halt ganz gerne HotS. Ich habe das Spiel hingegen ja bisher eher als Ponyhof abgestempelt .. habe es dann gestern mal ausprobiert bei ihm.

 

 

Jop. Still Ponyhof. Ich meine es ist ein cooles "Feierabend"-Spiel.. aber mehr auch nicht. Das Gameplay ansich ist mir zu langsam, dass man keine Items kaufen kann finde ich Schwachsinn. Ebenso finde ich es sehr, sehr, sehr strange dass das Farmen von Creeps total im Hintergrund steht und viel mehr die "Quests" interessant für den Sieg sind. Strange.

Was mich aber am allermeisten (ver)stört ist die Tatsache, dass man seine Kills teilt. DAFUQ. "Alle leveln gemeinsam" etc ... Ja, Teamplay schön und gut.. aber naja. Das ist mir dann doch zu viel des Guten :'D Auch das Gruppenzusammenstellungssystem gefällt mir gar nicht. Aber naja - ich installiere es doch mal, weil mit 10 - 15 Minuten pro Game ist das echt cool für kurz vorm Schlafengehen... aber für mehr auch nicht haha.


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juli 2015)

Naja, das ist ja auch der Sinn der Sache bei HoTS.


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Juli 2015)

Joar, ich musste mir ja nur mal meine eigene Meinung zu diesem tollen Spiel bilden : - )


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juli 2015)

Bilde ich mir das jetzt nur ein, oder kamen wir hier nicht mal auf das gleiche Ergebnis was die Meinung angeht? 

 

Ansonsten: Was geht ab?


----------



## Patiekrice (11. Juli 2015)

Richtig <:

 

Fahre gleich zu Freunden in deren Garten, muss vorher noch einkaufen und habe gerade mal das Kartenchaos bei Hearthstone ausprobiert. Bei dir so? Hast du Wochenende oder bist du "arbeiten"?


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juli 2015)

Ich schreib zur Zeit Klausuren, daher sollte ich lernen. Ansonsten darf ich am Montag ins Büro, weil Kunde hat mit irgendwas Problem. Als ich das las hat es mir den Magen umgedreht.


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2015)

Drück dir die daumen das mit den kunden alles gut läuft 

 

Bei mir gehts montag wieder zur arbeit nachdem ich urlaub hatte


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Juli 2015)

Heute Hochzeitsfest meiner Mum.
Hab mir gekühlten Rosé mitgenommen. Hoffe das hilft.
Meine Familie ist so laut. Wirklich laut.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HqbBm_AdJm4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juli 2015)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



 

 

 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Juli 2015)

Ich fänd's witzig, wenn ein explodierendes Schaf vorkommen würde.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Juli 2015)

Habe gelesen dass das angeblich keine offiziellen Plakate sind  (?)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2015)

Habs von Reddit... keine Ahnung. Das erste Bild ist aber auf jeden Fall Travis Fimmel (alias Lothar ?).

 

Edit: Grad gelesen, dass es Art - Poster sein sollen.


----------



## Manowar (13. Juli 2015)

Auch wenn meine WoW Zeit -zum Glück- vorbei ist, freue ich mich tierisch auf die Filme


----------



## Wynn (18. Juli 2015)

Britische Zeitung "Sun" : Brisantes Material aufgetaucht - Auf diesen Bildern zeigt die Queen den Hitler-Gruß - Video - Video - FOCUS Online

 

Da muss ich gleich an das hier denken ^^

 

[video=youtube;d_1REHxLoqM]



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d_1REHxLoqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Juli 2015)

Nach so ner Woche Zelten ist man auch wieder froh, sein eigenes Bad,Klo,Bett und Internet zu haben.


----------



## Wynn (25. Juli 2015)

warst bei nem festival ?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juli 2015)

Ostsee.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juli 2015)

noice deine neue Signatur, Shikaboi


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Juli 2015)

Thx Patiegirl. 

 

Kumpel hat noch ein Ticket für die Gamescon übrig, bin am überlegen... wird jemand von euch da sein ?


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Juli 2015)

Hab kein Ticket.


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Juli 2015)

Habe auch kein Ticket.


----------



## bkeleanor (31. Juli 2015)

hat jemand das interview mit cara delevingne über ihren neuen film paper towns gesehen.

ihre reaktionen nachdem sie die fragen hört sind der hammer.


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Juli 2015)

Sehr peinlich :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Juli 2015)

Cara is bae


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2015)

Kann jemand mal nen guten Schreibtischstuhl empfehlen ? Und keinen DX Racer bitte.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. August 2015)

ich hab erst gestern meinen neuen zusammengebaut.

Der hier: http://www.buerostuhl24.com/chefsessel-xxl-g-300-kunstleder-schwarz-hjh-office.117848.html


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. August 2015)

Danke Schrotti, die Seite ist nice


----------



## Schrottinator (7. August 2015)

Np. Der Stuhl kam nach 3 Tagen an per Lieferdienst an. Keine Versandkosten, allerdings war die Verpackung von außen erstmal Sorgen erregend. Der Zusammenbau war etwas nervig, aber ich hab jetzt schon das Gefühl, als ob der Stuhl das Geld wert war. (vielleicht etwas zu spezifisch bezüglich meines Möbelstückes?)

 

Ich hab bei der Bestellung nirgends eine Möglichkeit zur Packetverfolgung gesehen. Ich will aber mal nicht ausschließen, dass ich es einfach übersehen habe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. August 2015)

hi


----------



## Schrottinator (8. August 2015)

hallo


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. August 2015)

hey


----------



## Schrottinator (8. August 2015)

alles gut?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. August 2015)

Ja & selbst?
Heute gehts an den See


----------



## Edou (8. August 2015)

Ich bin mal wieder zu Besuch da! Kennt ihr mich noch? 

 

Wie geht's so?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. August 2015)

Edou <3


----------



## Edou (8. August 2015)

Sh1k4ri <3


----------



## Olliruh (24. August 2015)

Olli


----------



## ZAM (24. August 2015)




----------



## Patiekrice (7. September 2015)

Ich wollte mich mit anderen Zumbanern austauschen .. aber es gibt scheinbar kein Forum für reine ZumbaGirls .__. Muss ich mal in die Unterforen von Fitnessforen schauen oder so.. -sigh-


----------



## ZAM (7. September 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ich wollte mich mit anderen Zumbanern austauschen .. aber es gibt scheinbar kein Forum für reine ZumbaGirls .__. Muss ich mal in die Unterforen von Fitnessforen schauen oder so.. -sigh-


 

Beim Zappeln hat man offenbar keine Zeit zum Tippen


----------



## Magogan (8. September 2015)

Hmm, ein höhenverstellbarer Couchtisch mit Glasplatte kostet 830 Euro. Und ist leider der einzige gutaussehende in maximal 90x60 cm... Ich könnte auch bei meinem jetzigen bleiben, aber dann kann ich nicht richtig essen auf der Couch, weil der zu tief ist. Nehme ich einen höheren, kann ich im Liegen nicht drübergucken. Ich weiß nicht, was ich machen soll...

Hat von euch vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung, wo ich einen günstigeren Couchtisch mit den richtigen Abmessungen finde? In den Möbelhäusern in der Region jedenfalls nicht und im Internet bin ich bisher auch nicht fündig geworden.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. September 2015)

wieso nicht einfach einen Esstisch?


----------



## Aun (8. September 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> wieso nicht einfach einen Esstisch?


bei mago stellst du so ne frage? ^^


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> wieso nicht einfach einen Esstisch?


 

Ein Esstisch hat nicht genug Swag und Bling Bling für ihn 

 

Ich habe einen gebrauchten Couchtisch mit einer Textildecke und der reicht mir zum essen und tv schauen


----------



## Ogil (8. September 2015)

Vor meinem Sofa stehen zwei "Lack"-Beistelltische von Ikea. Kostet einer 10Euro. Fuer 15 Euro bekommt man den auch als Variante "Couchtisch"...


----------



## Magogan (8. September 2015)

Ein Esstisch wäre aber zu hoch, um im Liegen Filme gucken zu können...

Und einen billigen, niedrigen Couchtisch habe ich schon.


----------



## Ogil (8. September 2015)

Ich wuerde keine 800 Euro fuer einen Tisch ausgeben nur weil mein jetziger Tisch keine ideale Esshoehe hat. Wir essen auch oft am Couchtisch - aber ein Problem war das noch nie.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. September 2015)

meh.

Wenn ich einen Film schaue, *lümmele *ich auf der Couch und esse höchstens ein paar Snacks aber nichts mit Teller und Besteck.

Wenn ich etwas mit Teller und Besteck esse, sitze ich am Esstisch.

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Meine kleine Schwester bevorzugt es auch am Couchtisch zu essen und dabei fernzusehen .. ich verstehe es nicht :'D


----------



## Aun (8. September 2015)

mago is halt ne verweichlichte und verzogene pussy. 1 cm zu hoch/niedrig und alles is fürn arsch.


dir sollte doch son niedriger tisch zu gute kommen. son gekrümmten buckel haste doch schon


----------



## Rexo (8. September 2015)

Reine Neugier...aber em...was is aus NS geworden?wahr sehr sehr lange nicht mehr aktiv dabei auf Buffed


----------



## Aun (8. September 2015)

ns ist jetzt gumo. da beide threads zu differenziert waren. titten darfste jetzt trotzdem nicht posten ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. September 2015)

Dachte kurz NS steht für Natursekt..


----------



## Schrottinator (8. September 2015)

Da hätte ich noch eher an Nationalsozialismus gedacht. Buffed bringt Nazis und Perverslinge eben an einen Tisch. Der darf nur nicht zu hoch sein, so dass man noch drüber schauen kann im Liegen, und auch nicht zu niedrig, weil man sonst keinen Spaß hat, wenn man mit dem chinesischen Porzellan sein Steak Wellington essen und gleichzeitig Frauentausch anschauen will.


----------



## Aun (8. September 2015)

mehr kommas haste in einem satz nicht gefunden?


----------



## Wynn (9. September 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Dachte kurz NS steht für Natursekt..


 

Wie kommt es das du da zuerst drauf kommst ? Wo treibste dich nur rum ^^


----------



## Magogan (9. September 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> meh.
> Wenn ich einen Film schaue, *lümmele *ich auf der Couch und esse höchstens ein paar Snacks aber nichts mit Teller und Besteck.
> Wenn ich etwas mit Teller und Besteck esse, sitze ich am Esstisch.


Ich hab keinen Platz für einen Couchtisch und einen Esstisch. Bisher musste ich deshalb immer am Schreibtisch essen.

Hab es jetzt schon geschafft, alles so zu planen, dass ich ein Bett hinstellen kann... Dafür muss die alte Couch weichen, aber die ist eh schon durchgelegen, weil ich jede Nacht auf ihr geschlafen habe.


----------



## Aun (9. September 2015)

jemand der hier große töne spuckt, wie toll er und sein schaffen doch ist, sich dann aber darüer beschwert, dass er keinen tisch vorm sessel hat zum fressen.....junge du solltest langsam mal nen zuständigen aufsuchen


----------



## Magogan (9. September 2015)

Ich hab mich nie beschwert, dass ich keinen Tisch vor dem Sessel habe, den ich essen kann. Das sind haltlose Unterstellungen.

Wenn ich mal grille mit Kumpels (Elektrogrill in der Küche), sollte zumindest ein Esstisch vorhanden sein. Der kleine Couchtisch ist doof, man beugt sich vor, um das Essen aufzunehmen, beugt sich zurück, isst und wenn was runterfällt, landet es auf der Couch - statt direkt über dem Teller (oder Pizzakarton) zu essen und dieses Problem nicht zu haben...


----------



## Manowar (9. September 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmm, ein höhenverstellbarer Couchtisch mit Glasplatte kostet 830 Euro. Und ist leider der einzige gutaussehende in maximal 90x60 cm... Ich könnte auch bei meinem jetzigen bleiben, aber dann kann ich nicht richtig essen auf der Couch, weil der zu tief ist. Nehme ich einen höheren, kann ich im Liegen nicht drübergucken. Ich weiß nicht, was ich machen soll...
> 
> Hat von euch vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung, wo ich einen günstigeren Couchtisch mit den richtigen Abmessungen finde? In den Möbelhäusern in der Region jedenfalls nicht und im Internet bin ich bisher auch nicht fündig geworden.


 

Hab nen "günstigen" höhenverstellbaren, ausziehbaren Couchtisch von Sonneborn. 250€ und erfüllt seinen Zweck sehr gut. Kann man als Esstisch nutzen.

Zum Frühstücken von der Couch jedenfalls. 

Aber man könnte ihn in den Raum ziehen, Stühle dran und du hättest deinen Esstisch.


----------



## Magogan (9. September 2015)

Günstige habe ich auch gefunden, nur waren die alle zu groß. Selbst bei 90 cm Breite kommt man kaum bzw. gerade noch so dran vorbei.


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Dachte kurz NS steht für Natursekt..


 igit titten-.- wie die leute über die Jahre vergessen haben das ich auf M stehe


----------



## Aun (9. September 2015)

rexo is that you?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. September 2015)

Ich darf euch hier meinen günstigen Couchtisch vorstellen...hat sogar eine Zeitschrifen ablage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. September 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab mich nie beschwert, dass ich keinen Tisch vor dem Sessel habe, den ich essen kann. Das sind haltlose Unterstellungen.
> 
> Wenn ich mal grille mit Kumpels (Elektrogrill in der Küche), *unwichtiger shit*



Erstens: Warum ISST du Tische?
Zweitens: ELEKTROGRILL? WIRKLICH ELEKTROGRILL?


----------



## Schrottinator (9. September 2015)

Holzkohle und Gas sind in der Wohnung normalerweise nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Nexilein (9. September 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Holzkohle und Gas sind in der Wohnung normalerweise nicht erlaubt.


Auch für Eigenheimbesitzer denen das niemand verbietet ist der Holzkohlegrill im Wohnzimmer keine gute Idee :-)


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> rexo is that you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (9. September 2015)

bwahahahahahahaha recoome


----------



## Rexo (9. September 2015)

Im Fabulouse and i know it



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. September 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Da hätte ich noch eher an Nationalsozialismus gedacht. Buffed bringt Nazis und Perverslinge eben an einen Tisch. Der darf nur nicht zu hoch sein, so dass man noch drüber schauen kann im Liegen, und auch nicht zu niedrig, weil man sonst keinen Spaß hat, wenn man mit dem chinesischen Porzellan sein Steak Wellington essen und gleichzeitig Frauentausch anschauen will.


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2015)

Guten Abend ihr luschen!! aufgestanden und HEADBANGEN!!! JEDER DER NICHT BEI 5 HEADBANGT MACHT 100 MOSHPIT ÜBUNGEN!!! HOPHOPHOP!!!

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7yOOlckXJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. September 2015)

Moshpit-Übungen... pls

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (10. September 2015)

Rexo schrieb:


> Guten Abend ihr luschen!! aufgestanden und HEADBANGEN!!!


 

PST - die Schlafen

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cgg7E0KCGS8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KOIA41CqyXY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## willieh (11. September 2015)

Morgen. Hat einer ne Ahnung wo man schnell und günstig an einen Wagen rankommt. Meiner ist hinüber und ich brauch dringend einen neuen für die Arbeit. Meint ihr ich hätte bei http://www.mobile.de/ eine Chance


----------



## helgor12 (11. September 2015)

Morgen. Hat einer ne Ahnung wo man schnell und günstig an einen Wagen rankommt.
 

Würd sagen es ist relativ egal welchen Gebrauchtmarkt für Autos du nutzt.


----------



## Reflox (11. September 2015)

Ich kauf meine immer bei dem Typen um die Ecke. Er ist zwar bisschen seltsam und der Kofferraum hat öfters Blutflecken, aber sonst gehts.


----------



## Aun (16. September 2015)

für das liebe zamilein:
jarjar is love, jarjar is life! jarjar is best jedi!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (18. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=93-EZ35nacI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Gb0gsfBowb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rexo (23. September 2015)

Guten Morgen,Morgen geht's zurück nach Deutschland ,ich hasse Luxemburg


----------



## Aun (23. September 2015)

na dann mal schnell die grenze dicht machen. wirtschaftsflüchtling und so


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (19. Oktober 2015)

aaaaalt


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2015)

So alt wieder letzte Beitrag hier.


----------



## ZAM (20. Oktober 2015)

Hauptsache Aun kommt nicht wieder profilierend mit der Gungan-Variante.


----------



## Wynn (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich warte immer noch drauf das sie in in Film 7 nach den ersten 20 Minuten anfangen zu singen ^^


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Oktober 2015)

Nur darauf wartest du?


----------



## Wynn (20. Oktober 2015)

Nope noch auf andere Sachen


----------



## Magogan (1. November 2015)

Ist das eigentlich inzwischen normal, dass man auf eine GTX 980 Ti OC fast so lange warten muss wie auf ein iPhone oder einen neuen Ferrari?

Mal im Ernst, vor einer Woche bei Hardwareversand 2 ASUS GTX 980 Ti OC bestellt und immer noch nicht versandt...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. November 2015)

http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?sb=2028hardwareversand.de hat jetzt nicht die beste kundenbewertung.

haste wohl auf das falsche pferd gesetzt ^^


----------



## Magogan (1. November 2015)

War aber am günstigsten und am schnellsten verfügbar da (zumindest von den Shops, die nicht 30 Euro teurer waren)... Und ich hab bisher eigentlich keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit Hardwareversand gemacht...


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w2r4p6B5yhs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich inzwischen normal, dass man auf eine GTX 980 Ti OC fast so lange warten muss wie auf ein iPhone oder einen neuen Ferrari?
> 
> Mal im Ernst, vor einer Woche bei Hardwareversand 2 ASUS GTX 980 Ti OC bestellt und immer noch nicht versandt...


 

http://www.hardwareversand.de/insolvenz


----------



## BloodyEyeX (1. November 2015)

oh das erklärts. lol ^^


----------



## Magogan (1. November 2015)

Es gibt aber einen Insolvenzverwalter, der den Geschäftsbetrieb aufrechterhält und auch ggf. für Verluste haftet.

Die Grafikkarten waren übrigens sofort verfügbar, als ich sie bestellt habe, also sollte ich sie schon längst haben...


----------



## Wynn (1. November 2015)

Dann ruf halt bei denen an wo die lieferung bleibt 

 

vieleicht haben die derzeit ärger mit ihren lieferanten weil die sorge haben das sie keine geld mehr erhalten für ware


----------



## Magogan (2. November 2015)

Na ja, bei Mindfactory ist die Grafikkarte auch nicht lieferbar, aber dass Hardwareversand sich mit falschen Verfügbarkeitsangaben Vorteile gegenüber der Konkurrenz erschleicht, ist bestimmt nicht legal... Andererseits ist das auch ein Nachteil, wenn Kunden dann dort nicht nochmal einkaufen xD

Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher, ob ein 850 Watt Netzteil für die 2 Grafikkarten und den Rest ausreicht, ich komme zumindest auf etwa 490 Watt unter voller Last mit der GTX Titan, macht also 850-490+250=610 Watt, die für die beiden Grafikkarten übrig bleiben, zumindest im Stresstest mit Prime95 und Furmark, also Prozessor und Grafikkarte auf 100% TDP.


----------



## Patiekrice (2. November 2015)

http://j.mp/1LLy4Yhgute Website.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. November 2015)

Wohnt jemand von euch in den USA oder kennt jemand jemanden der da wohnt?

Ich wollte mir Hosen bestellen, die aber nicht in die Schweiz geliefert werden, deshalb müsste ich einen Mittelsmann haben der die Ware bestellt und an mich weiter sendet.

Hört sich viellicht seltsam an, die Hosen sind aber absolut super (quasi meine Lieblingshose) und da ich in nächster Zeit nicht wieder da in die Ferien gehe muss das halt so passieren.


----------



## Patiekrice (10. November 2015)

Nach Deutschland liefern sie auch nicht? Das wäre doch einfacher.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. November 2015)

Ne leider haben sie das gefühl das die hose in europa nicht verkauft werden darf. liefern nur in die USA und an US militärstützpunkte und man muss die bestellung von einem computer aus machen in den USA.

totaler schwachsinn.


----------



## Magogan (11. November 2015)

Verdammt, ich dachte eigentlich, dass 850 Watt reichen für 2 GTX 980 Ti OC... Offenbar hatte ich Unrecht... Und der Netzteilhersteller sowie die Leute im Computerbase-Forum ebenfalls...


----------



## Wynn (11. November 2015)

Kurz gegooglet "GTX 980 Ti OC Stromverbrauch"

 

Erster Eintrag Google

http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/grafikkarten/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_ti/s05.php

 

Alles Details Ultra Grafik verbraucht eine Grafikarte mit einer passenden Cpu dazu um die 330 Watt deine ist wohl noch overclocket also mehr Stromverbrauch

eine zweite Grafikarte verbraucht nochmal 213 Watt bei dir nochmal 230 Watt. Du brauchst also bei der 12 Volt Leitung eine Combined Power von Minium 600 Watt

 

Was steht bei deinem Netzteil wieviel Ampere dein Netzteil jeweils auf den 12 Volt Kabel bringt ? bzw combined power auf 12 Volt ?

 

Schaltet sich dein PC ab oder wie merkste das es nicht reicht ?


----------



## Magogan (11. November 2015)

Der PC schaltet sich ab, ja. Grafikkarten alleine funktionieren, hab Furmark in 4K laufen lassen, aber sobald die CPU noch zusätzlich belastet wird (ironischerweise beim Starten von CoreTemp, um die CPU-Last zu sehen), geht der PC einfach aus.

Die CPU ist nicht übertaktet, hatte ich probiert, aber lief nie richtig stabil und bei 0,2 Ghz mehr, die ich vielleicht hinbekommen habe, hab ich es gleich gelassen xD

600 Watt reicht niemals, ich hab 30+30+35+35 A, max. 70 A zusammen, aber selbst das reicht nicht offenbar.

Hatte auch bei Tests nach dem Verbrauch geguckt, da stand irgendwo 400 Watt für das ganze Testsystem, also hab ich mal das Doppelte genommen, müsste ja eigentlich reichen... Hat es aber nicht, verdammt...

Egal, hab schon ein 1000 Watt-Netzteil per Express bestellt, kommt hoffentlich am Freitag an... Wahrscheinlich genau dann, wenn ich nicht zuhause bin, wie immer


----------



## Schrottinator (11. November 2015)

Zu Weihnachten gibt es ne Grußkarte vom lokalen Energieversorger. Wenn nicht sogar ne Flasche Wein.


----------



## Wynn (12. November 2015)

Viele schauen halt nur auf die Watt Anzahl dabei ist die Ampere Versorgung der der 12 Volt Leitung am wichtigsten.

 

Dein PC ist halt sehr speziell und da brauchste auch ein spezielles Netzteil.


----------



## Aun (12. November 2015)

da hat wohl jemand V und U nicht beachtet ^^


----------



## Aun (12. November 2015)

schade dass es keinen kurzen gab, der das ganze zeug kurzgeschlossen hat


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2015)

Ist nicht Beides - also Watt und Ampere wichtig?

Watt die Leistung, die beansprucht wird ... Ampere die Stromstärke?


----------



## Aun (12. November 2015)

ja und nein grushdak


du kannst zb nen nen jägerzaun mit 0,2 ampere und 360 volt anfassen, aber umgekehrt nen zaun mit 5 ampere und vllt 10 volt überlebst du nicht (ale angaben aus der luft gegrifen, aber um das verhältnis zu erklären)


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Viele schauen halt nur auf die Watt Anzahl dabei ist die Ampere Versorgung der der 12 Volt Leitung am wichtigsten.
> 
> Dein PC ist halt sehr speziell und da brauchste auch ein spezielles Netzteil.


Hab schon drauf geachtet, dass ich auf 12 V genug Strom habe, aber offenbar brauchen die Grafikkarten viel mehr als angenommen. Und P=U*I, von daher ist Watt und Ampere proportional bei gleicher Spannung.

Was mich gerade noch mehr ankotzt, ist der Pizzalieferdienst, bei dem ich gestern Pizza bestellt habe. Ich wollte die halbe Menge extra Käse zum halben Preis haben, was bisher noch nie ein Problem war, dann sagt die mir am Telefon, das ginge nicht und verweist mich an ihren Teamleiter, der erstmal im Hintergrund sagt, dass er die Rechnung sehen will, auf der das so drauf steht, und mir dann vorwift, wir hätten die Diskussion jedes Mal. Wtf? Hat dann aber wie immer funktioniert und er hat sich nicht einmal entschuldigt...

Und dann kommt die Lieferantin vorbei und ich hab gerade nur eine Unterhose an, weil das beim PC-Zusammenbau so heiß war. Dann sagt die ernsthaft, sie fände das nicht schön und ich solle mir was anziehen. Bin wohl zu hässlich für sie, bei einem Model oder so wäre es ihr bestimmt egal gewesen... Na vielen Dank auch... Hab die Pizza meinem Nachbarn geschenkt und später woanders bestellt, ich hatte in dem Moment keinen Hunger mehr...


----------



## bkeleanor (12. November 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> schade dass es keinen kurzen gab, der das ganze zeug kurzgeschlossen hat


some people just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## Manowar (12. November 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Dann sagt die ernsthaft, sie fände das nicht schön und ich solle mir was anziehen. Bin wohl zu hässlich für sie, bei einem Model oder so wäre es ihr bestimmt egal gewesen...


 

Da braucht man kein Model zu sein.

Bei meiner Briefträgerin ist es so "Oh, tut mir Leid, ich muss mal auflegen. Da steht ein nackter Mann vor mir"

 

Vllt sollte ich ja Model werden


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2015)

Toll, ich hab übrigens immer noch keine Entschuldigung von denen bekommen, ich bestelle da wohl zu wenig, als dass es sich lohnt, sich bei mir zu entschuldigen... Ich hab da auch erst ca. 150 bis 200 Mal bestellt, das ist offenbar zu wenig...


----------



## Manowar (12. November 2015)

Ich wollte nur, dass du dich schlechter fühlst.


----------



## Magogan (12. November 2015)

Danke, hat aber nicht geklappt.

Ich hatte mich da auch einmal beschwert, dass der Burger teilweise ein bisschen verbrannt war und man sagte mir, das könne gar nicht sein Oo Hallo, ich hatte den Burger vor mir und auch gegessen, ich werde das ja wohl sehen und schmecken können...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. November 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Was mich gerade noch mehr ankotzt, ist der Pizzalieferdienst, bei dem ich gestern Pizza bestellt habe. Ich wollte die halbe Menge extra Käse zum halben Preis haben, was bisher noch nie ein Problem war, dann sagt die mir am Telefon, das ginge nicht und verweist mich an ihren Teamleiter, der erstmal im Hintergrund sagt, dass er die Rechnung sehen will, auf der das so drauf steht, und mir dann vorwift, wir hätten die Diskussion jedes Mal. Wtf? Hat dann aber wie immer funktioniert und er hat sich nicht einmal entschuldigt...
> 
> Und dann kommt die Lieferantin vorbei und ich hab gerade nur eine Unterhose an, weil das beim PC-Zusammenbau so heiß war. Dann sagt die ernsthaft, sie fände das nicht schön und ich solle mir was anziehen. Bin wohl zu hässlich für sie, bei einem Model oder so wäre es ihr bestimmt egal gewesen... Na vielen Dank auch... Hab die Pizza meinem Nachbarn geschenkt und später woanders bestellt, ich hatte in dem Moment keinen Hunger mehr...



Danke für das Schädelhirntrauma das durch das massive Kopfschütteln beim lesen deines Posts ausgelöst wurde.

Manchmal wünsche ich mir wirklich, dass du uns nur trollst.


----------



## Grushdak (12. November 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Danke für das Schädelhirntrauma das durch das massive Kopfschütteln beim lesen deines Posts ausgelöst wurde.
> 
> Manchmal wünsche ich mir wirklich, dass du uns nur trollst.


Kann da auch nur den Kopf schütteln.

Mir fällt zu Mago auch nix mehr ein - will ich auch gar nicht mehr.

Da ist man länger mal nicht on .. und es hat sich bei ihm noch verschlimmert.^^

 

schönen Tag Euch


----------



## bkeleanor (12. November 2015)

Ich finde es absolut top von der lieferantin, dass sie ihm das gesagt hat. ist zwar dein haus/wohnung aber du hast sie ja vorbei kommen lassen und auch wenn es heiss war beim pc zusammen schrauben kannst du dir eine minute zeit nehmen um was anzuziehen. was sind den das für manieren? ein wunder das die nicht schreiend davon gerannt ist.


----------



## Patiekrice (12. November 2015)

Schade, dass dein Nachbar eine Pizza bekommen hat, auf die eventuell gespuckt wurde  

Benimm dich doch bitte bei einem Lieferservice nicht so, als würdest du in einem Sterne-Restaurant essen.. halb so viel Extrakäse für den halben Preis - schöner Extrawunsch... würde ich auch erstmal stutzig werden.


----------



## Aun (12. November 2015)

naja niemand wil so ne schwabbelbacke an der tür sehen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. November 2015)

Also, so?

[attachment=13998:herr-biernot-im-treppenhaus.jpg]


----------



## Aun (12. November 2015)

genau so

das ist jetzt mein offizieles bild von mago


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. November 2015)

Ich stelle mir ihn eher dürr, mit fahlem hautton und einem nerdflaum vor.


----------



## Reflox (12. November 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hab schon drauf geachtet, dass ich auf 12 V genug Strom habe, aber offenbar brauchen die Grafikkarten viel mehr als angenommen. Und P=U*I, von daher ist Watt und Ampere proportional bei gleicher Spannung.
> 
> Was mich gerade noch mehr ankotzt, ist der Pizzalieferdienst, bei dem ich gestern Pizza bestellt habe. Ich wollte die halbe Menge extra Käse zum halben Preis haben, was bisher noch nie ein Problem war, dann sagt die mir am Telefon, das ginge nicht und verweist mich an ihren Teamleiter, der erstmal im Hintergrund sagt, dass er die Rechnung sehen will, auf der das so drauf steht, und mir dann vorwift, wir hätten die Diskussion jedes Mal. Wtf? Hat dann aber wie immer funktioniert und er hat sich nicht einmal entschuldigt...
> 
> Und dann kommt die Lieferantin vorbei und ich hab gerade nur eine Unterhose an, weil das beim PC-Zusammenbau so heiß war. Dann sagt die ernsthaft, sie fände das nicht schön und ich solle mir was anziehen. Bin wohl zu hässlich für sie, bei einem Model oder so wäre es ihr bestimmt egal gewesen... Na vielen Dank auch... Hab die Pizza meinem Nachbarn geschenkt und später woanders bestellt, ich hatte in dem Moment keinen Hunger mehr...


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Wtf Mago


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. November 2015)

Was habt ihr eigentlich alle, zieht ihr euch nicht nackig bis auf die Unterhose aus wenn ihr am PC zusammenbauen seid ?

 

Jeezus.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. November 2015)

Nur, wenn ich erwarte jemandem wildfremden die Tür aufzumachen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. November 2015)

Könnte auch der Leitspruch eines Exhibitionisten sein.

 

 

If you know what i mean with käse...


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rmNERNEzqu8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. November 2015)

So smart wie du bist, hast du wohl immer smarties auf der pizza! :v


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2015)

Ich hab Smarties im Pilzrisotto :v


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. November 2015)

PILZE GEHÖREN IN DEN WALD, AN WÄNDE, FÜSSE ODER VAGINAS ABER NOT INS FOOD


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2015)

PREACH GURL PREACH!!!!


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2015)

Ich wette morgen gibts wieder Pilze, verdammte Pilzfetischisten in dem Irrenhaus.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. November 2015)

Better keep your legs closed :v


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2015)

Natürlich bae, bin doch treu :v


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2015)

Ich musste leider mal aufräumen. Feldzüge mit virtuellem Mobbing gegen Personen zu starten ist so schon nicht die feine Art, und von hier aus ausgehend schon gar nicht. Danke.


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2015)

Der Sinn von Kleidung ist es eigentlich, sich warm zu halten. Also, was sollte daran schlimm sein, nicht angezogen zu sein? Ich verstehe das nicht... Das ist doch total oberflächlich Oo

Eine halbe Portion extra Käse ist doch nichts, was sich schwierig umsetzen lässt. Und wieso soll ich für die halbe Menge den vollen Preis zahlen? Sind immerhin 2,10 statt 4,20 . Und so ist es die ideale Menge Käse für mich, also die Pizza schmeckt mir so am besten...


----------



## bkeleanor (13. November 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Der Sinn von Kleidung ist es eigentlich, sich warm zu halten. Also, was sollte daran schlimm sein, nicht angezogen zu sein? Ich verstehe das nicht... Das ist doch total oberflächlich Oo


not sure if serious or fooling around.


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2015)

Solang du zuhause allein bist oder eine person die damit kein problem hat mit dir in der wohnung lebt ist es okay

 

Aber es ist gesellschaftlich akzeptabel das man beim öffnen der tür wenn man eine fremde Person erwartet die primären und sekundären geschlechtsmerkmale vollständig abgedeckt sind. Ich denk mal eine Boxer Shorts wär akzeptabler gewesen als ein schlüpfer


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2015)

Meine Geschlechtsmerkmale waren vollständig abgedeckt...


----------



## Patiekrice (13. November 2015)

Ich teste das einfach auch mal!


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2015)

Es gab heute Pilzpfannkuchen. Wieso tut man mir das an?


----------



## ZAM (13. November 2015)

Ich mag Pilze.


----------



## Wynn (13. November 2015)

Reflox schrieb:


> Es gab heute Pilzpfannkuchen. Wieso tut man mir das an?


 

Selbst geplückte aus dem Wald ?


----------



## Reflox (13. November 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Selbst geplückte aus dem Wald ?


 

Näh, nur gummiartige aus dem Supermarkt.

Ich esse keine Pilze die von meinen Freunden gepflückt wurden, weil ich dann sicher sein kann, dass ich rosarote Elefanten sehen werde.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. November 2015)

Erst die Pilze essen, dann die Elefanten. :3


----------



## Magogan (13. November 2015)

Das 1000 Watt Netzteil ist da - und jetzt geht alles  850 Watt waren wohl zu wenig...


----------



## Schrottinator (13. November 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ich teste das einfach auch mal!


Adresse her und ich helfe dir beim Test.


----------



## Aun (13. November 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Adresse her und ich helfe dir beim Test.


haha träum weiter ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. November 2015)

Ich glaub ich zieh an den Nordpol und bau mir ein Iglu, damit ich den ganzen Shit nicht mitbekomme. Das ist doch alles krank.


----------



## Thoor (14. November 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich zieh an den Nordpol und bau mir ein Iglu, damit ich den ganzen Shit nicht mitbekomme. Das ist doch alles krank.


Geht mir genau so. ich bin wirklich unglaublich traurig und wütend zugleich. Die komplette Menschheit ist doch sowas von kaputt, schöne neue Welt unsere Feinde sind wir selbst.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. November 2015)

http://blog1.de/six/

 

⋋| ◉ ͟ʖ ◉ |⋌ I will just leave that here.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. November 2015)

Was iist das für ein Scheiiß *omq totlach* xD


----------



## Ogil (15. November 2015)

Patie war halt auch mal jung


----------



## Schrottinator (15. November 2015)

Sie hat sich aber gut gehalten. #nohomo


----------



## Thoor (15. November 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> http://blog1.de/six/
> 
> 
> 
> ⋋| ◉ ͟ʖ ◉ |⋌ I will just leave that here.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. November 2015)

Mh - Internet-Konspiration: Ist vermutlich der Blog von dem Typen auf dem letzten Foto, damit seine Freunde ihn für den Hengst halten.


----------



## Patiekrice (16. November 2015)

Dann hat er es aber auch verdient.


----------



## Magogan (18. November 2015)

Hmmpf, gibt es denn keine guten 55-Zoll-Fernseher, die auch bezahlbar sind? Das Clouding bei meinem jetzigen hat mich gestört, also habe ich mir mal einen etwas teureren, angeblich "gehobene Mittelklasse", geholt: Noch mehr Clouding und Banding (heißt das so?) und dazu nicht mal "normal", sondern so komisch diagonal angeordnete Pixel, sodass man Schrift viel schlechter erkennt... Den bringe ich morgen zurück zum MediaMarkt, behalten will ich den jedenfalls nicht... Vielleicht hole ich mir in ein paar Jahren noch einen besseren, aber da werde ich mir wohl eher einen 4K-Projektor kaufen...


----------



## Fenya (18. November 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Hmmpf, gibt es denn keine guten 55-Zoll-Fernseher, die auch bezahlbar sind? Das Clouding bei meinem jetzigen hat mich gestört, also habe ich mir mal einen etwas teureren, angeblich "gehobene Mittelklasse", geholt: Noch mehr Clouding und Banding (heißt das so?) und dazu nicht mal "normal", sondern so komisch diagonal angeordnete Pixel, sodass man Schrift viel schlechter erkennt... Den bringe ich morgen zurück zum MediaMarkt, behalten will ich den jedenfalls nicht... Vielleicht hole ich mir in ein paar Jahren noch einen besseren, aber da werde ich mir wohl eher einen 4K-Projektor kaufen...


 

Life is so hard.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. November 2015)

Warum ist die deutsche Bahn eigentlich in 9/10 Fällen unpünktlich und die Buslinien in 9/10 Fällen überpünktlich?

Frage mich ob die DB eigentlich auch für die immensen Schäden aufkommt, die sie durch ihre Unpünktlichkeit verursacht? Ist ja nicht so das die Monatskarten schon brutal teuer sind.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. November 2015)

Deswegen fahre ich nur schwarz.


----------



## Xarran (23. November 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Deswegen fahre ich nur schwarz.


 

Just this:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QVGgyGXPDJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. November 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Deswegen fahre ich nur schwarz.



Bei uns wird aber mies viel kontrolliert. Fast jede 2te Haltestelle.
Btw was das Schwarzfahren angeht.
Das war 2011 in der Nacht (0:30 oder so) von August auf September musste ich ernsthaft 40 Euro blechen, wegen Schwarzfahren, weil ich noch die Augustkarte drin hatte.
Aber gut DB Kontrolleurinen sind eh so sexuell unbefriedigte ende 40 Pumas die aggressiv wie Wespen sind.
Normalerweise werd ich bei sowas unfassbar schnell wütend, aber hatte halt ne Ische dabei und da waere das uncool gewesen.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. November 2015)

'ne Ische?! Was ist mit deinem Guuurrrlfriend?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. November 2015)

Das war vor Gurlfriend, die's erst seit 2k12 da.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. November 2015)

Ach, habe das 2011 überlesen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. November 2015)

Haha, no no me treu. (:


----------



## Aun (23. November 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (23. November 2015)

So wird halt in Sozis Nachbarschaft gesprochen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. November 2015)

Meine Englischkenntnisse sind halt so gut wie Aun's Bilder und Gifs lustig sind.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. November 2015)

shots fired.


----------



## Derulu (23. November 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Meine Englischkenntnisse sind halt so gut wie Aun's Bilder und Gifs lustig sind.


 

Deine Deutschkenntnisse scheinbar aber auch.   

 

http://www.deppenapostroph.info/apostrophitis/


----------



## Aun (23. November 2015)

woah i almost gave a fuck ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. November 2015)

Derulu schrieb:


> Deine Deutschkenntnisse scheinbar aber auch.
> 
> http://www.deppenapostroph.info/apostrophitis/


Und trotzdem noch besser als die der Buffedredakteure.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. November 2015)

wooooooooooow.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2015)

Sozi fire those #shots gurl

 

Das ist doch nicht HBO's Ernst mit diesem GoT Teaser Bild oder ?

 

JON SNUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. November 2015)

Ich fire die shots als wäre ich 1 Amokwalker.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2015)

Jon snow hätte auch gern 1 boy der shots auf die walker feuert #scurr


----------



## Patiekrice (24. November 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Sozi fire those #shots gurl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Naja, wäre ziemlicher Quotentod, wenn er weg wäre.


----------



## Aun (24. November 2015)

naja wer mag schon diese weinerliche biatch?


----------



## Manowar (24. November 2015)

Ich nicht.


----------



## Patiekrice (24. November 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> naja wer mag schon diese weinerliche biatch?


 

naja, die Mädels die fast hier im Laden losheulen wenn sie nur eine Funko-Figur von dem sehen  

 

Ich würde es auch ohne seine Besetzung schauen, no problemo. Aber es gibt halt n Haufen Fangurls.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2015)

Ich bin ein Fangurl ,____________________________________,


----------



## Patiekrice (25. November 2015)

http://machwaszaehlt.de/


----------



## Wynn (25. November 2015)

Der komische popolistenverein der für den billig fake der bundeswehr seite zuständig ist hätte sich was besseres aussuchen gekonnt 

 

Wir haben nun schon länger keine Wehrpflicht also haben die leute dort hingehen es sich selbst ausgesucht 

 

Und die Alternativeberufe die so vorschlagen sollen die mal selbst erstmal arbeiten

 

Feuerwehr,Erzieher, Krankenpfleger ,Arzt, Lehrer ist heutzutage unterbezahlt wenn man dort anfängt.

 

Arbeit mit geflüchteten - ist das jetzt der politisch korrekte begriff ? vieleich wenn der staat da geld reinsteckt aber sonst macht man dort derzeit am geld.

 

Interessant das sie Polizei als "sinnvollen" Beruf garnicht genommen haben die scheinen wohl allgemein was gegen staatsmacht zu haben


----------



## Patiekrice (25. November 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> [...] Und die Alternativeberufe die so vorschlagen sollen die mal selbst erstmal arbeiten
> 
> 
> 
> Feuerwehr,Erzieher, Krankenpfleger ,Arzt, Lehrer ist heutzutage unterbezahlt wenn man dort anfängt.[...]


 

Das ist auch nicht an Personen gerichtet, denen es ums dicke Geld verdienen geht, sondern jene die "Menschen helfen wollen". 

 

Naja, die sächsische Polizei ist zB fürn Arsch.


----------



## Nexilein (26. November 2015)

Also ich spende ja seit einiger Zeit für diesen Verein hier: http://www.lachen-helfen.de/

 

Vielleicht nicht ganz so sozial wie das Wirken eines Sportlehrers, aber sicherlich sinnvoller als die anti-Bundeswehr Aktionen irgend eines sozialistischen Kollektivs :-)


----------



## Patiekrice (28. November 2015)




----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ihr euch mal richtig schämen wollt, druckt im Copyshop eures Vertrauens die Fanübersetzung von Cards against Humanity aus.
Der Blick des Mitarbeiters war sehr...interessant.


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2015)

gleich ne runde mit dem typen spielen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe noch nie so viel Verurteilung in einem Blick gesehen.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. Dezember 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nie so viel Verurteilung in einem Blick gesehen.


 

Dann lass mich dich mal anschauen


----------



## Reflox (4. Dezember 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch mal richtig schämen wollt, druckt im Copyshop eures Vertrauens die Fanübersetzung von Cards against Humanity aus.
> Der Blick des Mitarbeiters war sehr...interessant.


 

Fanübersetzung?

 

Kännot you speak Englisch?


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2015)

i speak english very much, what i speak is always quatsch. i speak english very well, but i cant that nich so schnell!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Dezember 2015)

Reflox schrieb:


> Fanübersetzung?
> 
> Kännot you speak Englisch?



Me cän but mah friyndz no ghut.


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2015)

ich glaub wenn wir beide das spielen würden, gäbe es mehr gelächter über böse sätze als alles andere ^^


----------



## Grushdak (5. Dezember 2015)

Do you speak english?

Yes a paar broke.^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Dezember 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> ich glaub wenn wir beide das spielen würden, gäbe es mehr gelächter über böse sätze als alles andere ^^


Meinste?
Aber ich will auch blanko Fragen.
Mir fehlt eindeutig:
-Was esse ich am Liebsten?
-Worauf stehe ich im Bett?
-Was würde ich tun, wenn ich Gott wäre?

Bei den Antworten gibts ein paar blanko Karten.
Da kommt auf jeden Fall:
-Kinder
-Mit Erbrochenem einreiben
-Sex mit Tieren
-Jack the Ripper
-Frauen schlagen
-Mit Kot werfen
-Dragqueens
drauf.

Haben es gestern zu viert gespielt, die Alte von meinem Kumpel kannte einfach fast nichts. HÄÄÄÄ WAS SIND DENN GLORYHOLES SCHATZ?!?
Auch an Personen kannte die keinen und sie hat auch das Spielprinzip nicht verstanden.
Wenigstens hat meine lammfromme liebe bessere Hälfte Dinger rausgehauen die wirklich böse waren.
Aber vorher motzen: Ehhw ist das blöd, mmeeeh das macht doch eh keinen Spaß. Motzmotzmotz.

Glaube mit so 5-6 Leuten, die keine moralischen Grenzen kennen ist's schon richtig lustig.
Naja, ich hab wenigstens 2 Stunden durchgelacht. Wenn man sich das alles bildlich vorstellt... ist das echt schlimm!


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2015)

das spiel ist einfach nur böse. und leute mit selektiver moral sollten das sowieso nicht spielen.....
ich muss mir noch exploding kittens zulegen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Dezember 2015)

Why am i so sticky? EXPLODING KITTENS BIATCH


----------



## Wynn (9. Dezember 2015)

Electronic Arts Chief Financial Officer Blake Jorgensen said at the Nasdaq Investor Conference: 

We had designed it to be a much more accessible product So, an eight-year-old could play with his father on the couch

 


 

http://www.pcgamer.com/star-wars-battlefront-may-lack-depth-ea-exec-admits/

 

Und damit ist die Marke Battelfront zerstört


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> http://www.pcgamer.com/star-wars-battlefront-may-lack-depth-ea-exec-admits/
> 
> 
> 
> Und damit ist die Marke Battelfront zerstört


hab ich doch seit dem bekanntgeben einer nicht vorhandenen sp kampange gesagt!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> http://www.pcgamer.com/star-wars-battlefront-may-lack-depth-ea-exec-admits/
> 
> Und damit ist die Marke Battelfront zerstört



Ein Glück gibt es ja noch Battlefront.


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2015)

"Liebes Facebook,
Ich erkläre hiermit folgendes: heute 10.
Dezember 2015, in Reaktion auf die neuen Facebook Richtlinien und meinen fortgeschrittenen Alkoholismus. Gemäß den Artikeln l. 111, 112 und 0815 der aktuellen Coupé, geistige Umnachtung, erkläre ich, dass meine Rechte an allen meinen persönlichen Daten, Bilder von Grillwürstchen, Katzen und sämtlichen Carpe Diems, Texte, Glückskeksweisheiten etc... nur bei mir liegen. Veröffentlicht auf meinem Profil ab dem Tag, an dem ich mit dem Kopf auf der Tränenlach-Emoji-Taste eingepennt bin. Die kommerzielle Nutzung von einem offensichtlich Geisteskranken oder Borderliner erfordert vorher meine schriftliche Genehmigung via Kartoffelstempel.
Jeder kann diesen Text kopieren und einfügen in seiner persönlichen Facebook-Seite. Gerne aber auch in den After. Oder vergraben unter einer verharzten Linde in einer Vollmondnacht im nächstmöglichen Schalker Meisterjahr. Damit bist du unter dem Urheberrecht. Oder zumindest unter ärztlicher Beobachtung. Mit diesem Post lässt du Facebook wissen, dass das veröffentlichen, vervielfältigen, verbreiten, senden, oder auf irgendeine andere Weise Content aus deinem Profil streng verboten ist. Vielleicht. Sicher aber lässt Du alle wissen, dass Du scheinbar ein bisschen verschmort unter der Panade und ein echter Arschtrittmagnet bist. Die oben genannten Artikel sind auch für Arbeitnehmer, Studenten, Agenten, Orks, Hobbits, Romulaner und / oder -- anderes Personal im Dienst von Facebook oder dem Todesstern.
Der Inhalt von meinem Profil enthält private Informationen von beeindruckender Ödnis. Die Verletzung von meinem Privatleben wird bestraft unter Berücksichtigung des Gesetzes (UCC 1-308 1-308 1-103 plus Pi und dem Statut von Rom, Madrid oder einer anderen italienischen Stadt) und der bei Facebook üblichen Missachtung des Genitivs.
Alle Mitglieder sind eingeladen, einen ähnlichen Beitrag zu setzen, sich einen zu kloppen, oder wenn du willst, kannst du dich nackt mit Erdnussbutter einreiben und mit einer Salzstange in der Harnröhre Unheilig pfeifend über nen Acker rennen. Wenn du diese Erklärung nicht mindestens einmal veröffentlichst, wirst du stillschweigend zulassen, dass deine Fotos, sowie die Informationen in deinem Profil verwendet werden dürfen, sowie Dein Erstgeborener die AfD wählt.
Außerdem stirbt irgendwo ein Hundewelpe.
Toll gemacht.
Danke.
Deine Xavier Naidoo - Universität für angewandte Verstörungstheorie und Ententanz."


----------



## Patiekrice (12. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Dezember 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Unlustig as fuck. Lies es nicht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Dezember 2015)

#rekt


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2015)

ich les hier immer nur mimimi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. Dezember 2015)

Aun schrieb:


> ich les hier immer nur mimimi...


 

und führst genau das weiter


----------



## Aun (12. Dezember 2015)

mimimi


----------



## BloodyEyeX (13. Dezember 2015)

mimimi


----------



## Wynn (13. Dezember 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lf3BNRF9ICc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Dezember 2015)

got the pussy like

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9EYZnSXEla0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (21. Dezember 2015)

Wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest. 

Bleibt oder werdet gesund - jenachdem!

 

Bin erstmal wech ... in Hamburg ... mit Erkältung ...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Dezember 2015)

@Patiekrice 

Ihr solltet mal eure Preis-Etiketten an den Shirts prüfen. War gestern ein Lottospiel, was das Better Call Saul Shirt kostet, da der originale Preis überklebt wurde


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2015)

das machen die mit absicht


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Dezember 2015)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> @Patiekrice
> 
> Ihr solltet mal eure Preis-Etiketten an den Shirts prüfen. War gestern ein Lottospiel, was das Better Call Saul Shirt kostet, da der originale Preis überklebt wurde


 

pff, ich weiss ja nicht was meine Kollegen in den (anderen) Stores so machen?  

 

 

Ich stelle gerade meinen Masterplan für Weihnachten auf und bin noch auf der Suche nach Filmen! Bisher stehen folgende auf meiner Liste:

Spaceballs, Wild Wild West, Clerks 1+2, Shaun of the dead, Hot Fuzz, the Worlds End. 

 

Hat noch jemand Ideen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich war ja gestern im Store in der Altmarkt Gallerie. Das ist doch "deiner", nicht wahr?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Dezember 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Ideen?


 

Kingsman.


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2015)

Meatspin


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Dezember 2015)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kingsman.


 

Hab die anderen Filme zwar auch schon gesehen, aber Kingsman fand ich eher so meh und hab ich nicht nochmal Lust drauf.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Dezember 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Hab die anderen Filme zwar auch schon gesehen, aber Kingsman fand ich eher so meh und hab ich nicht nochmal Lust drauf.



Eindeutig Machine Girl und oder Robo Geisha.


----------



## Wynn (22. Dezember 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand Ideen?


Rein Trash kein Anspruch auf Story und Dialoge 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B-YZ8WOU1-w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qH-JOHrk7vI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IEY4dYfRBqM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (22. Dezember 2015)

Eispiraten hat ja wohl ne geile Story du Stümper


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Dezember 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Eindeutig Machine Girl und oder Robo Geisha.


 

aaaawww yes.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Dezember 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> aaaawww yes.


Bei beiden bin ich gestorben vor lachen. Auch gut ist Horny House of Horror und Gothic and Psycho Lolita.

Man muss es aber Uncut sehen.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Dezember 2015)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> MacBook Pro Retina.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin begeistert.



 

lol


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Dezember 2015)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> lol


Schön das dich das freut.


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Dezember 2015)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich war ja gestern im Store in der Altmarkt Gallerie. Das ist doch "deiner", nicht wahr?


 

Dann haben wir sicherlich gequatscht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (23. Dezember 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Dann haben wir sicherlich gequatscht


 

Das weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr 

Wenn du an der Kasse gestanden hast, evtl. ja.

 

Zumindest hat die junge Dame an der Kasse auch erstmal den Preis im System suchen müssen.


----------



## Wynn (23. Dezember 2015)

Muricas Jugendliche ^^

 

Die denken auch Sir Mix a lot hätte mit "Baby got back" nick miraja oder wie die heisst gecovert


----------



## Patiekrice (23. Dezember 2015)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Das weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr
> 
> Wenn du an der Kasse gestanden hast, evtl. ja.
> 
> ...


 

 

Dann war ich das nicht. Ich habe alle im Kopf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnachten Mädels <3


----------



## Magogan (25. Dezember 2015)

Wer ist Kayne?

Ich hab Geld geschenkt bekommen und New Super Mario Bros. U... Also nur Dinge, die ich schon hatte...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


> Wer ist Kayne?
> 
> Ich hab Geld geschenkt bekommen und New Super Mario Bros. U... Also nur Dinge, die ich schon hatte...



Wow bist du undankbar.


----------



## Magogan (25. Dezember 2015)

Was denn? Meine Mutter hätte sich die 55 Euro für das Spiel und den Versand zu mir auch sparen können, wenn sie vorher gefragt hätte... Und ich kann es nicht zurückgeben, weil real das nicht zurücknimmt. Außerdem hat meine Mutter mir das in einer CD-Hülle (!!!) geschickt und nicht in der Originalhülle... Wie soll ich das so noch verkaufen? Ich könnte zwar so eine Hülle für ein paar Euro kaufen, aber ob das dann noch als Originalverpackung zählt, weiß ich nicht. Wie kann man so sinnlos Geld verschwenden??? Hätte sie das lieber in VW-Aktien angelegt xD (Wobei das bestimmt keine so schlechte Idee ist...)

Sie hätte eigentlich auch wissen können, dass ich das schon habe, wir haben das sogar schon mal zusammen gespielt! Und außerdem hat das eh fast jeder, der eine Wii U hat!? Soll ich mich jetzt darüber freuen, dass ich jetzt 30 Euro vielleicht noch dafür bekomme bei eBay und dementsprechend 25 Euro verloren habe, weil ich 55 Euro weniger erben werde? Kein Geschenk wäre besser gewesen...


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Dezember 2015)

Magogan schrieb:


>


 

 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DbFNSAYsE60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2015)

Bist schon ne kleine Dramaqueen wa.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Dezember 2015)

Die Mutter tut mir leid.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Dezember 2015)

Das ist wirklich ekelhaft.
"Weil ich 55 Euro weniger erben werde."

Du machst mich mittlerweile nicht einmal mal mehr wütend, sondern nur noch traurig.

Wenn deine Mutter das hier lesen würde...


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Dezember 2015)

Ich klammere mich noch an den Gedanken, dass er einfach ein Troll ist : - )


----------



## Xarran (26. Dezember 2015)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Ich klammere mich noch an den Gedanken, dass er einfach ein Troll ist : - )


 

Aber selbst dann müssten die Ideen für so einen Schrieb irgendwoher kommen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2015)

Mir egal, ich spoiler jetzt mal den Mist 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (28. Dezember 2015)

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





 

aun meint wär spoiler dabei ist es keiner find ich jedenfalls ^^


----------



## Aun (28. Dezember 2015)

was is daran spoiler? kennt doch eh schon jeder 


edit: wynn leute wurden schon für weniger kiel geholt


----------



## Grushdak (1. Januar 2016)

Frohes Neues Jahr wünsch' ich Euch allen - vor allem Gesundheit!

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Januar 2016)

Heute Morgen um 6:00 nach einer 14 Stunden Schicht Richtung Heimat gefahren.
Am Bahnhof musste ich mich durch literweise Erbrochenes schlängeln und aufpassen, dass ich nicht auf irgendjemand trete der komatös im Delirium liegt.

Und im Zug hats so nach Alkohol gestunken, dass du passiv einen sitzen hattest.

Welch gelungener Morgen.


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2016)

Nur am meckern.sei froh das du noch etwas von der Nacht abbekommen hast


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Januar 2016)

Ich sage doch, welch gelungener Morgen!!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. Januar 2016)

happy new year ladies

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Man kann sich diesen Mist auch nur einmal im Jahr antun.


----------



## ZAM (4. Januar 2016)




----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V2LU-lC-WX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (5. Januar 2016)

turn up.


----------



## Aun (5. Januar 2016)

dich gibts ja auch noch


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wG3awJsmAmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Januar 2016)

grandios.


----------



## Xarran (7. Januar 2016)

Ich will aber nicht wissen, wieviel Kohle die fürn den Käse rausgehauen haben 

 

Aber witzig ists allemal!


----------



## Magogan (10. Januar 2016)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, was man alles zu DE-Mail schreiben könnte, um damit 25 Seiten zu füllen? Und das auch noch möglichst wissenschaftlich, aber in nur einem Monat?

Es gibt im Prinzip eine wissenschaftliche Quelle dazu, die nur ein paar Seiten umfasst, aber wir sollen nur wissenschaftliche Quellen benutzen, also keine Zeitungsartikel oder so...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2016)

Kann mir jemand Filme empfehlen in Richtung Goodfellas/Mafia Filme ? Vielleicht auch was modernes, The Departed hab ich natürlich schon gesehen. 

 

(The Godfather ist auch bereits bekannt)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Filme empfehlen in Richtung Goodfellas/Mafia Filme ? Vielleicht auch was modernes, The Departed hab ich natürlich schon gesehen.
> 
> (The Godfather ist auch bereits bekannt)


Gomorrha, ist aber ne Serie.
Die ging mir auch noch nach dem gucken lange unter die Haut, weil sie einfach unfassbar unangenehm und realistisch ist. 
Es sind viele Kleinigkeiten, meist unscheinbar die eine bedrückende Atmosphäre schafft. Zumindest hab ich mich echt unsicher gefühlt nach der Serie. 

Hab's mit meiner Mum geguckt, da unsere Familie ja auch aus Neapel (Schauplatz) kommt. War interessant wie es dort jetzt aussieht. Die Berlusconiära ist durch und durch sichtbar...

Kann's dir nur an's Herzlegen.
Die Story ist auch wirklich gut. Nur das Ende, cliffhanger af.
Will Season 2...

Achso, würde dir raten NICHT die Beschreibung durchzulesen, weil die verraten leider echt viel auf Amazon & Co.


----------



## Schrottinator (17. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Filme empfehlen in Richtung Goodfellas/Mafia Filme ? Vielleicht auch was modernes, The Departed hab ich natürlich schon gesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> (The Godfather ist auch bereits bekannt)


 

Scarface

American Gangster

Tödliche Versprechen

City of God


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2016)

Ich kann Serien momentan nicht mehr gucken. Hab mal auf meiner "Noch-zu-gucken"-Liste auf Netflix geschaut und da sind NUR Serien. Möchte in sich geschlossene Handlungen (also Filme).

 

Scarface hab ich natürlich auch schon gesehen. Vom Rest hab ich nur gehört, danke Schrotti!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Januar 2016)

Dann verpasst du wirklich was, insbesondere was die Struktur der Magia betrifft. Das lässt sich nicht in 2 Stunden Filmen wirklich zeigen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Januar 2016)

Bevor ich nicht Breaking Bad zu Ende gucke fange ich keine neue Serie an.

 

Vikings, Gotham, Better Call Saul, Marco Polo, Archer, Suits, True Detectiv, Hannibal, Narchos.  In dieser Reihenfolge.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Januar 2016)

meh, geil, gut, geil, ganz lustig, GEIL, kA, geil, geil


----------



## Xarran (18. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Filme empfehlen in Richtung Goodfellas/Mafia Filme ? Vielleicht auch was modernes, The Departed hab ich natürlich schon gesehen.
> 
> 
> 
> (The Godfather ist auch bereits bekannt)


 

Mean Streets

Casino

Es war einmal in Amerika


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Januar 2016)

Once Upon a TIme in America ist als nächstes dran. Ist halt auch ein 3 1/2 Stunden ding, aber gut.


----------



## Olliruh (19. Januar 2016)

Du hast Breaking Bad immer noch nicht zu ende gesehen?

Ich will ja nichts sagen aber die Spoiler freie Zeit läuft langsam ab


----------



## Fordtaurus (20. Januar 2016)

Xarran schrieb:


> Mean Streets
> 
> Casino
> 
> Es war einmal in Amerika ?!?! Häääääääää


Dat is doch so ne 80´er Zeichentrickserie aus Fr. oder nich^^ oder haben die da etwa nen Namen geklaut und nicht richtig nachgeschaut? hmmm

Ach neee, die Serie heist ja "Es war einmal" und dann in mehreren Teilen jeweils "Der Mensch" "Amerika" ect pp.


----------



## Patiekrice (20. Januar 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jXkI1sTDoEg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 

 

Verurteilt mich ihr Musikheads und Internetpolizisten, aber ich habe jetzt erst realisiert, dass DIESER handsome Dude aus dem Video (Stone Sour) auch der Sänger von Slipknot ist


----------



## ZAM (20. Januar 2016)

Ich habe Breaking Bad generell noch nie gesehen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Januar 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich habe Breaking Bad generell noch nie gesehen



Hast relativ wenig verpasst. Die ersten beiden Staffeln sind geil. Dann nimmt's stetig ab.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. Januar 2016)

Patiekrice schrieb:


> Verurteilt mich ihr Musikheads und Internetpolizisten, aber ich habe jetzt erst realisiert, dass DIESER handsome Dude aus dem Video (Stone Sour) auch der Sänger von Slipknot ist


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2016)

Naja es ist ein meilenweiter unterschied zwischen Stone Sour und Slipknot 

 

War auch überascht das der auch singen kann damals


----------



## BloodyEyeX (20. Januar 2016)

Hab beide live gesehen


----------



## Manowar (21. Januar 2016)

Hallo Hearthstone Nerds.

Ich hätte gerne den Mechgorilla aus dem 2. Teil des Singleplayer Forscherligadingens.

Da ich in das Spiel kein Geld stecken möchte, könnte ich ja den 1. Teil mit Gold kaufen. 

Kann man den 2.Teil auch mit Gold kaufen oder schiebt Blizz da nen Riegel vor?

 

Ich bedanke mich


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Januar 2016)

Kannst alle mit Gold kaufen, aber nacheinander.


----------



## Manowar (21. Januar 2016)

Auf dich hatte ich gehofft  

Wunderbar, danke!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Januar 2016)

Sehr gerne doch.
Ja ich bin scheinbar der einzige Hs Nerd hier.^^


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Januar 2016)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Sehr gerne doch.
> Ja ich bin scheinbar der einzige Hs Nerd hier.^^


 

 

Nope, ich war nur im RL unterwegs.

 

@Shika; Ja, sorryboy.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Januar 2016)

http://www.halloweencostumes.com/blog/suicide-squad/ coolio


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Januar 2016)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Sehr gerne doch.
> Ja ich bin scheinbar der einzige Hs Nerd hier.^^


 

Ich hab schon HS gespielt da warst du noch in den Windeln.

 

/klugscheißermodusoff

 

HS und ich sind in ner On/Off Beziehung. Momentan kann ich es einfach nicht sehen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Januar 2016)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Ich hab schon HS gespielt da warst du noch in den Windeln.
> 
> /klugscheißermodusoff
> 
> HS und ich sind in ner On/Off Beziehung. Momentan kann ich es einfach nicht sehen.



get on my lvl


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Januar 2016)

Ich spiele seit der Beta.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Januar 2016)

IST OK, ihr seid die Nerds.


----------



## Patiekrice (21. Januar 2016)

:-)


----------



## BloodyEyeX (21. Januar 2016)

sry war arbeiten. Hat jemand Hearthstone gesagt?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Januar 2016)

Hearthstone.<3


----------



## Manowar (22. Januar 2016)

Hab das auch lange ruhen lassen und vor zwei Wochen mal wieder aufleben lassen.

Nie wirklich Karten bekommen, die mich "freuen", aber permanent immer gute Mech Karten bekommen - da will ich jetzt die scheiss Gorillas 

 

Kam auch nie über Rang 15 raus


----------



## Sankobal (22. Januar 2016)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Hast relativ wenig verpasst. Die ersten beiden Staffeln sind geil. Dann nimmt's stetig ab.


 

Whaaat?

Danach wirds eher stetig besser. Staffel 2 war mMn der absolute Tiefpunkt der Serie ^^ Okay, die letzte Staffel springt auch nur so hoch, wie sie muss.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Januar 2016)

Welche würden dich denn freuen?

Aber ich kenne das gut, als Seasonreward gibts immer ne goldene epic. Schön und gut, aber nicht wenn's irgendwie Karten sind, die komplett useless sind. >.<

@Sankoball. Ja!

Liegt aber auch daran das mir die Skyler unheimlich auf den Keks gegangen ist.


----------



## Manowar (22. Januar 2016)

Ehrlich gesagt..kein Schimmer 

War aber nie so der Freund von Mechs.

Beschissener wären nur Piraten und Murlocs.

 

Auf welchen Rang kommst du denn immer, dass du ne goldene bekommst?

Kann man ja wenigstens zu Staub machen.

 

 

Skyler war das nervigste Ding überhaupt.

Ich fand eigentlich jede Staffel sehr gut, bis auf die letzte - da wollte man ja nur noch das Ende mitbekommen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Januar 2016)

Denke aber auch Skyler sollte nerven. Also hat Sie ihre Rolle wie Carl aus TWD optimal gespielt!

3-5 immer so.
Wobei hart wirds immer erst so ab 4.


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Januar 2016)

Ich fühle mich so kacke, dass ich schon so lange spiele und auch nie über ank 15/16 komme  Vielleicht sollte ich echt einfach mal Decks aus dem Interwebzz kopieren


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Januar 2016)

Ich mag Netdecker, die kennen das Potenzial ihrer Decks nämlich nie und spielen oft dumm.


----------



## bkeleanor (11. Februar 2016)

wird es wieder beta keys für overwatch geben so wie bei Heros of the storm?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2016)

wird es wieder beta keys für overwatch geben so wie bei Heros of the storm?

 

Sie haben ne neue Welle rausgeschickt zu Beginn der neuen Beta Phase. Ich will den shit auch endlich ausprobieren v.v


----------



## ZAM (11. Februar 2016)

Naja, zumindest Accounts wurden aktiviert, das Mailing dazu lässt offenbar auf sich warten.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2016)

XBoner werden jetzt ziemlich sauer sein, der wohl größte Exklusivtitel kommt zeitgleich auf den PC... und nebenbei auch noch diese Systemvoraussetzungen...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich erfülle gerade mal die Minimum Specs... it is that time again v_v


----------



## Aun (11. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nach dem kino immer noch. und zam hat schwein, den film kann man nicht spoilern ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Februar 2016)

Ich schau ihn mir Samstag im OT an. Erwarte eigentlich nix.


----------



## ZAM (12. Februar 2016)

Empfohlen 980ti / Fury  

Ausgehend von der bisherigen Optik, riecht das nach Null-Optimierung... *g*


----------



## Wynn (12. Februar 2016)

MS versucht auch atm alles damit die Leute zu Windows 10 wechseln ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2016)

Vor allem, welches Spiel braucht bitte 16 GB RAM ?!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (12. Februar 2016)

Keins. Wird das Spiel auch nicht brauchen.

Das einzige was ich aus den Specs raus lesen kann ist das der Entwickler inkompetent ist. Super Werbung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Februar 2016)

Vor allem, welches Spiel braucht bitte 16 GB RAM ?!



Warte ab in 5 Jahren geht nix unter 128 GB Ram.


----------



## Aun (12. Februar 2016)

and im just sitting here playing swtor(insert random game from 2012 ). in 5 jahren ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2016)

Warum Remedy/MS  das Spiel auch für den PC veröffentlicht ist mir sowieso schleierhaft. Man könnte meinen, WIN10 wäre gewissermaßen ne Einschränkung bzw. es soll ein Anreiz geschaffen werden, auf 10 umzusteigen. Zumindest die, die es noch nicht getan haben (wie ich). Die Frage ist aber, upgrade ich nun von 7 auf 10, kaufe ich mir ne BoneX oder interessiert mich das Spiel einfach nicht. Wohl eher letzteres.


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Februar 2016)

Für die One und Win 10 zu entwickeln ist kein großer Akt, da es (fast) das gleiche System ist. Zudem ist das Bild oben leicht gefakted. Das sind die "Ultra"-Settings und nicht "recommended". 

Und ob das die finalen Anforderungen sind, steht auch noch nicht fest.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Februar 2016)

Hatte es aus nem PCGamer Artikel, mir ging es auch nicht um die Schwierigkeit, eher um die Exklusivität.


----------



## Ogil (13. Februar 2016)

Die Win10-Beschraenkung kommt halt von DirectX12. Das wird vermutlich zukuenftig oefter eine Anforderung werden und da Microsoft DirectX12 halt nur mit Win10 unterstuetzt (und unterstuetzen will) wird das sich in den naechsten Jahren sicherlich als Gaming-Standart (abseits von Konsolen) durchsetzen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (13. Februar 2016)

Warum Remedy/MS  das Spiel auch für den PC veröffentlicht ist mir sowieso schleierhaft. Man könnte meinen, WIN10 wäre gewissermaßen ne Einschränkung bzw. es soll ein Anreiz geschaffen werden, auf 10 umzusteigen. Zumindest die, die es noch nicht getan haben (wie ich). Die Frage ist aber, upgrade ich nun von 7 auf 10, kaufe ich mir ne BoneX oder interessiert mich das Spiel einfach nicht. Wohl eher letzteres. 



3x auf 10 geupgraded dreimal kompletter Systemabsturz und ich musste  neu aufsetzen.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Februar 2016)

Hatte es aus nem PCGamer Artikel, mir ging es auch nicht um die Schwierigkeit, eher um die Exklusivität. 

 

Wie schon gesagt: Es ist als Entwickler fast die gleiche Plattform was das OS angeht. Ich meine auch, dass das bezüglich Exklusivität nicht das erste mal wäre, so dass zumindest bei M$ der Begriff "Konsolenexklusivität" zutreffender wäre.


----------



## Wynn (14. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Februar 2016)

So, jetzt habe ich auch Episode 7 gesehen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Februar 2016)

Kennt ihr das wenn ihr seid Jahren so Hobbyideen habt, die nicht umsetzbar sind? Bzw ihr nicht dazu kommt, aber immer wieder so Lust drauf habt?
Also aufgrund Zeit, Mitspieler, Können, Geld whatever..

Das macht mich trütend..


----------



## Nexilein (14. Februar 2016)

Kennt ihr das wenn ihr seid Jahren so Hobbyideen habt, die nicht umsetzbar sind? Bzw ihr nicht dazu kommt, aber immer wieder so Lust drauf habt?  Also aufgrund Zeit, Mitspieler, Können, Geld whatever..
 

Du meinst sowas wie das Warhammer Tabletop Starterset, das seit 10 Jahren darauf wartet fertig bemahlt zu werden? Oder das Modellflugzeug, das man eigentlich an einem Nachmittag zusammen bauen könnte, wenn man nurmal einen neuen Lötkolben kaufen würde? Oder den Pen&Paper Kram, der eigentlich nur Platz im Schrank wegnimmt, aber nicht wegkann, weil man sich bestimmt  irgendwann eine neue Gruppe sucht?

 

Ne, sowas kenne ich nicht


----------



## Sh1k4ri (14. Februar 2016)

Ich würde gerne auf meiner 10 Millionen &#8364; Jacht im Mittelmeer angeln, aber wo bekomme ich 10.000.000 &#8364; her ?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Februar 2016)

Ich würde gerne auf meiner 10 Millionen  Jacht im Mittelmeer angeln, aber wo bekomme ich 10.000.000  her ?



Rutsch in der USA im Megges auf nem Gürkchen aus, verkaufe deinen Körper oder gewinn 10x bei Wer wird Millionär.

Schlimmer ist wenn du für dein Hobby andere Menschen brauchst, es die a) nicht gibt in deiner Region und b) du den Großteil an Menschen eh nicht abkannst.


----------



## bkeleanor (15. Februar 2016)

ja so ein projekt habe ich auch...liegt im moment auch brach weil ich nicht weiter komme -> keine nerven mehr dafür.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQQMLE4FuIQ

 

Wenn der Typ den Film so versaut wie Jurassic World... grrrgh.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2016)

Hab mir vorgestern via Privatverkauf die Ultimate Songbird Edition von Bioshock Infinite "gekauft" für 60 Euro.

(Kostet bei Amazon/Ebay sonst 180 aufwärts)

Laut DHL kommt's nachher. Ich bin mal gespannt ob's alles richtig ist :>

PS:Habe Infinite zu Release durchgespielt, falls mir das jemand vorhalten will >.<
Aber der Vogel ist halt so geil und für 150 Euro war ich zu kleinlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4cWPKRhwIc

 

Wir brauchen einfach mehr storydriven FPS's. Und nein, kein Fallout.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H4cWPKRhwIc

 

Wir brauchen einfach mehr storydriven FPS's. Und nein, kein Fallout.

 

Glaube auch das ich's die Tage, wenn ich wieder fit bin mal reinlege. Ist ein richtig geiles Spiel. Kam übrigens heil, vollständig und sehr schnell an. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (18. Februar 2016)

Die Story würde ich mir auch so nochmal geben. Ich mag nur das Gunplay üüüüberhaupt nicht.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Februar 2016)

Kann mir jemand n gutes Buch für'n Kindle empfehlen?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. Februar 2016)

^this


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Februar 2016)

Überlege ja ob ich mir mal King antue, but i dunno.


----------



## Legendary (21. Februar 2016)

:>


----------



## Schrottinator (21. Februar 2016)

Hoi! Alles fit?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. Februar 2016)

Ahoi Nagelsmann


----------



## Legendary (22. Februar 2016)

Hoi! Alles fit?

 

Bei mir? Klar doch. Hier hat sich auch nix verändert hab ich festgestellt. Immer noch die kaputten Leute am Start.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (22. Februar 2016)

Legendary <3


----------



## BloodyEyeX (22. Februar 2016)

In HS?


----------



## Manowar (23. Februar 2016)

Bei mir? Klar doch. Hier hat sich auch nix verändert hab ich festgestellt. Immer noch die kaputten Leute am Start.  

 

Du hast mir gefehlt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Februar 2016)

Du hast mir gefehlt 



Und mir erst. Nur noch Magogan und dann steppt hier wieder der Bär!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2016)

In HS?

 

DID SOME1 SAY

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2016)

Leute mal ne dumme Frage. Ich war früher der Junge, der zu hause nur ein SNES hatte und zum N64 zocken immer zum Kumpel laufen musste. Möchte mir nen selber gern ne gebrauchte Konsole kaufen und blicke gerade nicht so durch. Die Konsole selbst hat doch nen Speicher oder muss ich mir die Memory-erweiterung (ähnlich wie bei der PS1&2) kaufen, um Spielstände zu speichern ?


----------



## Olliruh (23. Februar 2016)

Leute mal ne dumme Frage. Ich war früher der Junge, der zu hause nur ein SNES hatte und zum N64 zocken immer zum Kumpel laufen musste. Möchte mir nen selber gern ne gebrauchte Konsole kaufen und blicke gerade nicht so durch. Die Konsole selbst hat doch nen Speicher oder muss ich mir die Memory-erweiterung (ähnlich wie bei der PS1&2) kaufen, um Spielstände zu speichern ?

 

Pft dir sag ich gar nix. Du hast mir auch nicht mehr geantwortet 

 

Apropos für mehr fire bei buffed

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNlQlvZ3QcA


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Februar 2016)

Pft dir sag ich gar nix. Du hast mir auch nicht mehr geantwortet 

 

Apropos für mehr fire bei buffed

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNlQlvZ3QcA

 

Boy i hav no WhatsApp for a week nao, u hav 2 message me over FB,,, sry


----------



## ZAM (24. Februar 2016)

Ohje, das neue Facebook-Like-System ist live. Ab sofort like ich nur noch "wütend"


----------



## Legendary (24. Februar 2016)

Und mir erst. Nur noch Magogan und dann steppt hier wieder der Bär!

 

Den gibts doch noch oder? Hatte zumindest vor kurzem was von ihm gesehen.

 


 

Du hast mir gefehlt 

 

Du mir auch. 

 


Legendary <3

 

Shikri <3


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2016)

Leute mal ne dumme Frage. Ich war früher der Junge, der zu hause nur ein SNES hatte und zum N64 zocken immer zum Kumpel laufen musste. Möchte mir nen selber gern ne gebrauchte Konsole kaufen und blicke gerade nicht so durch. Die Konsole selbst hat doch nen Speicher oder muss ich mir die Memory-erweiterung (ähnlich wie bei der PS1&2) kaufen, um Spielstände zu speichern ?

Zum Speichern der Spiele ist dies prinzipiell nicht notwendig, weil die Spiele im Normalfall auf der Kassette gespeichert werden. Es gibt einige Dritthersteller, bei denen das jedoch nicht so war. Da stand meiner Meinung auch auf der Spielepackung drauf, dass das Spiel die Speichererweiterung braucht. Und dann gab es noch das Expansion-Pack, welches von manchen Spielen unterstützt wird und angeblich bessere Grafik und Sound ermöglichen soll. Ich glaube, dass das nur eine Art Ram-Erweiterung war. Da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (24. Februar 2016)

Danke Schrotti. So in etwa hab ich es bisher auch verstanden. Irgendwie hab ich keine 100%ige Erklärung im Netz gefunden. Der Adapter geht ja an den Controller wenn ich mich recht entsinne, und so einen hatte mein Kumpel damals 100% nicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (24. Februar 2016)

Die Packs kamen alle erst später.


----------



## bkeleanor (25. Februar 2016)

oder die rumble packs waren auch toll. haben den controller nur doppelt so schwer gemacht.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Februar 2016)

so, 11 Beiträge noch und ich bin raus hier

 

:>


----------



## bkeleanor (26. Februar 2016)

Kennt sich jemand -, oder hat vielleicht sogar jemand, von euch den steam link? ich würde den eigentlich ganz gerne haben, bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das nicht ein furchtbares gelagge ist mit meiner 12Mbit/s leitung.

 

zusätzlich macht mir auch der 4k fernseher sorgen. verlangsamt der nicht auch zusätzlich noch, wenn der hd auf uhd hochrechnen muss?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Februar 2016)

Kennt ihr Zacharias Zorngiebel?

Solangsam werd ich glaube ich zu einem.
Eigentlich bin ich ja ein Wunschnachbar, man hört mich nicht, man sieht mich nicht. Nehme die Post an, veranstalte keine lauten Partys und grüße im Treppenhaus höflich aber distanziert.

Die Dummrummel über mir gehört zur gegenteiligen Sorte, an sich nicht schlimm. Auch das Sie von  Körperpflege nicht mehr als eine grobe Ahnung hat sei Ihr verziehen. 

ABER OH MEIN GOTT IRGENDWANN SCHÜTTE ICH FUCHSPISSE DURCH DEN TÜRSCHLITZ.

Eben konnte ich wieder zu Hyper Hyper von Scooter mitsingen, da man ja Nachts um 24:00 die Anlage voll aufdrehen muss. Ist ja nicht so das gewisse Menschen um 3 aufstehen müssen, weil sie Frühdienst haben.

Da das nicht das erste mal war und eine freundliche Aufforderung zur Rücksichtsnahme via Brief scheinbar nicht ausreicht, bin ich eben doch tatsächlich hoch.

Musste mehrfach klingeln, tja bei Musik auf Nature One Lautstärke hört man halt auch nix.
Hab dann freundlich, aber bestimmt darauf hingewiesen das wir unten mitsingen können.
Darauf hin wurde Sie sehr pampig, es sei ja nur der Radiowecker. IST KLAR.

Ihr bescheuerter Stecher, hat auch noch mitgegröhlt.
Besagter Hurensohn, parkt sein dreckiges Auto immer so vor den Briefkästen, dass man nicht mehr drankommt. 

Super Sache! Bin kurz davor mal mim Schlüssel zu kratzen, seine Scheiben schwarz zu sprayen, n Lappen in den Auspuff zu stecken oder einfach mal den Abschleppdienst zu rufen, denn parken ist nicht.
Leider muss man bei letzterem wohl Geld vorlegen.

Ich bin echt tolerant, aber sobald das Verhalten Anderer Menschen  (u.A. mir) schadet, werd ich giftig. Diese Rücksichtslosigkeit geht mir so auf den Senkel.

Hab eig. kein Bock auf Streitereien, aber das muss nicht sein. Mich stört's absolut nicht, wenn mittags mal die Mucke dröhnt oder ne Stunde das Auto doof parkt.
Aber nicht so. 
Dreh ich nachts um 3 Northlane auf's Maximum oder Angerfist damit ich wachwerde? Nö.

Als kleines Schmankerl, Sie ist sehr korpulent. Auf seinem Auto steht "no fat chicks". :>


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Februar 2016)

Als kleines Schmankerl, Sie ist sehr korpulent. Auf seinem Auto steht "no fat chicks". :>

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Februar 2016)

So froh dass Leo endlich das Ding mit nach Hause nehmen darf. Auch wenn es dieses Jahr vielleicht nicht verdient ist, der Typ hätte ihn früher oder später bekommen müssen. Übrigens auch Ennio Morricone.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuyYc0gINbU


----------



## bkeleanor (1. März 2016)

HTC Vive für 899 Euro und meine mühle erfüllt gerade so die mindestanforderungen.

wenn das mal gut geht. ich hoffe man kann das irgendwo mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2016)

HTC Vive für 899 Euro und meine mühle erfüllt gerade so die mindestanforderungen.
wenn das mal gut geht. ich hoffe man kann das irgendwo mal ausprobieren.



Kauf und berichte uns!:p


----------



## bkeleanor (1. März 2016)

wenn du mir 900 euro gibst, dann kaufe ich und teste für euch :-)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. März 2016)

wenn du mir 900 euro gibst, dann kaufe ich und teste für euch :-)



No me poor


----------



## bkeleanor (1. März 2016)

hey zam bekommt ihr als pc/game/mmo magazin solche sachen nicht zum testen?


----------



## ZAM (1. März 2016)

hey zam bekommt ihr als pc/game/mmo magazin solche sachen nicht zum testen?

 

Manchmal. Noch ist hier nichts eingetroffen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. März 2016)

Ich kauf mir die Hololense für 3k.


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9NdSGka9EM


----------



## Patiekrice (5. März 2016)

Wie unvorteilhaft sein Videobildausschnitt ist.


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2016)

Ich hasse den neuen Film jetzt schon.


----------



## ARKitekt (5. März 2016)

das hat nix mit anti femanisierung zu tun... die disslikes kommen eher vom PIXELS vibe des trailers.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (5. März 2016)

AngryJoe trifft nicht immer ganz ins Schwarze (insertracistjokehere), aber er sagt im Video genau das, was mir auch beim Trailer aufgefallen ist.

 

Natürlich kommen jetzt die Femnazis raus und nehmen die negative Kritik persönlich. Aber wie Arkitekt schon geschrieben hat, es liegt nicht an den Frauen (ok, die AFROAMERIKANERIN ist volle Ladung Cliché), sondern an dem sehr schlechten Trailer. Niemand hat etwas gegen Frauen als Ghostbusters, der Film soll einfach nur die Essenz der ersten Teile einfangen, egal ob Mann oder Frau. Denn das wirkt auf mich wie so ein McCarthy/Buddymovie.


----------



## Legendary (5. März 2016)

AngryJoe trifft nicht immer ganz ins Schwarze (insertracistjokehere), aber er sagt im Video genau das, was mir auch beim Trailer aufgefallen ist.

 

Natürlich kommen jetzt die Femnazis raus und nehmen die negative Kritik persönlich. Aber wie Arkitekt schon geschrieben hat, es liegt nicht an den Frauen (ok, die AFROAMERIKANERIN ist volle Ladung Cliché), sondern an dem sehr schlechten Trailer. Niemand hat etwas gegen Frauen als Ghostbusters, der Film soll einfach nur die Essenz der ersten Teile einfangen, egal ob Mann oder Frau. Denn das wirkt auf mich wie so ein McCarthy/Buddymovie.

 

Doch mich stört der Trailer bzw. Film da er von Frauen gespielt wird. Ghostbusters sind Männer Punkt.

 

PS: Ich mag die McCarthy eigentlich ziemlich gern aber nein...einfach nein!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. März 2016)

Um es mit den Worten von Bushido zu sagen: Gleichberechtiung heißt auch Frauen zu schlagen.


----------



## ZAM (5. März 2016)

@Sozi: Und zuzugeben kleine Pimmel zu haben, heißt das auch.

 

@Ghostbusters: Hat mich null angemacht, außer der Remix des Themes. Aber den Film werde ich aus kompletten Desinteresse meiden.


----------



## Xarran (5. März 2016)

Immer diese Fake-Reaktions-Filme....so ein Blödsinn....


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. März 2016)

@Sozi: Und zuzugeben kleine Pimmel zu haben, heißt das auch.



Immer diese reziproke Proportionalität.


----------



## Wynn (5. März 2016)

Jo habe schon teilweise woanders geschrieben ohne melissa mcarthy könnte der Film was werden aber die selbst hat nur noch vulgäre komödien gemacht wo ich mich an der verleihversion versucht hatte aber vorher abbrechen musste.

 

Hätten sie das ganze noch so gebracht das die neuen ghostbuster azubis wären der alten ghostbusters so wie in den 90er jahren bei Extreme Ghostbusters wärs perfekt gewesen.

 

Bei Extreme Ghostbusters die 1997 rauskamen spielte die story ja fast eine dekade nach den zweiten teil wo das team mangels geister sich auflöste und egon an der uni als dozent für paranomales lehrte und dorte von einen seuchen dämon angegriffen wurde.

das neue team unter ihm waren halt 3 männer wovon einer schwarz und einer ab der hüfte gelähmt war und eine frau und die serie ist nur daran gescheitert das der sender die falsche uhrzeit nutze um es auszustrahlen.

 

dazu sieht man zuviel cgi bei dem video da muss ich pixels denken

 

 

hier das intro von der nachfolge ghostbusters serie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3Q8zqiNxxs


----------



## Patiekrice (8. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Meine Schwester studiert Psychologie und arbeitet gerade an ihrer Bachlorarbeit.

Ich wäre euch dankbar, wenn sich einige per PN bei mir melden, die an einer Umfrage teilnehmen wollen.

Die Umfrage ist (etwas) ausführlicher und dreht sich um die Verarbeitung von belastenden Erlebnissen und die Wahrnehmungen danach im Alltag. Bitte nur Ü18 Personen. :>

 

 

(natürlich gebt ihr keine persönlichen Daten, wie zB euren Namen an.  Ihr könnt (wie immer) einen 15,- Gutschein für Amazon gewinnen)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2016)

I've seen some shit in ma life, give it to me ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. März 2016)

Same here.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. März 2016)

Wie gesagt, ist sehr ausführlich. Aber ich schicke euch beiden eine PN, damit ZAM nicht sauer wird :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. März 2016)

ZAM spielt Bus Simulator, der ist erstmal beschäftigt 

 

Btw. der NEUE GOT TRAILER OOOOOOOOOOMG


----------



## ZAM (8. März 2016)

ZAM spielt Bus Simulator, der ist erstmal beschäftigt


----------



## Manowar (9. März 2016)

Kannst mir auch schicken Patie


----------



## ZAM (9. März 2016)

Wie gesagt, ist sehr ausführlich. Aber ich schicke euch beiden eine PN, damit ZAM nicht sauer wird :>

 

Ich kann doch niemals sauer auf dich sein, Schätzelein.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. März 2016)

Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuH3tJPiP-U



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Olliruh (9. März 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SC4Tc7qYmmM

 

 

 

Make it stop


----------



## Patiekrice (10. März 2016)

Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuH3tJPiP-U



 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. März 2016)

Wie schön, zwei Hängeschränke gekauft und drei geliefert bekommen.
Habe in der Versandbestätigung geschaut, da steht das 2x1 Schränke versendet wurden. 

Danke <3


----------



## Zonalar (20. März 2016)

ich dacht ich komm mal vorbei und schau mal wie das buffed-forum sich so macht. Und was ich antreffe ist eine Geisterstadt  

So viele gute Erinnerungen hier... wo sind denn alle hin?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2016)

Alles schöne hat mal ein Ende. Mal ist hier mehr los, mal weniger.

 

So wie früher ist es aber nicht, das hier ist ja auch primär eine WoW Seite, und WoW ist eben nicht mehr so aktuell wie noch vor 5-6 Jahren.


----------



## Magogan (20. März 2016)

Die Leute spielen jetzt alle World of Warcraft im Real-Life, ohne Orcs und Draenei, dafür mit echten Waffen und echten Toten. Im Handelschat schreibt man jetzt: "suche ingenieur für [Sprengstoffgürtel] mats vorhanden pls /w me"

Ok, mein Humor ist so schwarz, der würde in den USA von der Polizei erschossen werden...


----------



## H2OTest (20. März 2016)

Sind halt alle tod


----------



## Magogan (20. März 2016)

So tot wie deine Rechtschreibung?

Ich hab aber auch inzwischen andere Hobbys... Hab letztens erst das Fahren auf einer Rennstrecke für mich entdeckt. Bin auf dem Spreewaldring gefahren und es war richtig geil xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. März 2016)

Unsympath.


----------



## H2OTest (22. März 2016)

Hachja, kann mich noch an die guten Zeiten erinnern wo man zu dritt einen unbeliebten User gemobbt hat der leider immernoch hier ist


----------



## BloodyEyeX (23. März 2016)

Immer das gleiche mit euch :3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. März 2016)

Hachja, kann mich noch an die guten Zeiten erinnern wo man zu dritt einen unbeliebten User gemobbt hat der leider immernoch hier ist 



Verkneife mir bei ihm auch ständig das H-Wort, welches seiner Mum den Nachgang zwielichtiger Berufe, in denen Liebe gegen Geld getauscht wird, unterstellt.

Glaube ich kann mir keine weiteren Verwarnungen erlauben, wobei der Grund der verbalen Entgleisungen, trotz ständiger Provokationen so gut wie nie bestraft wird.

Das ist so als würdest du die Ghostbusters dafür verklagen, dass sie Monster töten. :s

Mal im Ernst entweder diffarmiert er irgendjemanden wegen einer vermeintlichen Schwäche oder seines Computers (Ich meine wtf.) oder jammert rum das seine soziale Stumpfheit auf Ablehnung trifft, wenn er nur in Boxershorts der Pizzafrau die Tür aufmacht. >.<
Von der Tatsache mal abgesehen, dass der Bubi in seinem ganzen Leben bisher nichts geleistet hat. 

Naja unangenehmer Typ eben.

Und nein, das war KEIN Mobbing oder Cyberbla bevor der Beitrag wieder beschnitten oder gelöscht wird.


----------



## Aun (23. März 2016)

Zünd die Fackel an ich bring die heugabeln mit. Ahuehue manches ändert sich nicht &#128517;


----------



## bkeleanor (23. März 2016)

Und nein, das war KEIN Mobbing oder Cyberbla bevor der Beitrag wieder beschnitten oder gelöscht wird.

 

Joah zuerst dachte ich noch was habt ihr bloss alle gegen ihn, aber mittlerweile kann ich es verstehen. die kommentare sind einfach nur daneben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. März 2016)

Joah zuerst dachte ich noch was habt ihr bloss alle gegen ihn.



Nix was hilft. (;


----------



## Veshrae (23. März 2016)

wenn er nur in Boxershorts der Pizzafrau die Tür aufmacht. >.<

 

Immerhin trägt er Unterwäsche!


----------



## ZAM (24. März 2016)

Ich habe mal aufgeräumt ...


----------



## Magogan (24. März 2016)

Habt ihr eigentlich nichts Besseres zu tun, als andere Leute runterzumachen? Seid ihr mit eurem eigenen Leben so unzufrieden, dass ihr andere runtermacht, um euch besser zu fühlen? Ich versteh es nicht.

Es ist doch egal, was ich schreibe, ihr regt euch über alles auf.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. März 2016)

Hier stand belangloses. Mit Mauern sprechen bringt nichts.


----------



## Magogan (24. März 2016)

Ich bin keine Mauer. Ich habe auch nichts gegen sachliche Kritik, aber Beleidigungen und Ähnliches sind nicht sachlich. Und mich zu beleidigen, weil ich als Student auf Kosten meiner Eltern lebe, ist auch etwas daneben. Nicht jeder kann 8-10 Stunden am Tag (teilweise auch am Wochenende) studieren und dann auch noch arbeiten. Gibt zwar solche Menschen, aber das sollte nicht das Maß aller Dinge sein, sonst müssten ja alle Menschen den ganzen Tag lang arbeiten und hätten keine Freizeit mehr.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. März 2016)

.. und ich habs verpasst. Mist.


----------



## Aun (26. März 2016)

War nichts besonderes falls der Verdacht eines flamewars aufkommt ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. März 2016)

.. und ich habs verpasst. Mist.

 

Ach was. War der gleiche Klamauk wie immer.


----------



## Wynn (26. März 2016)

.. und ich habs verpasst. Mist.

 

Inzwischen sind die Twitter Trends und Facebook Kommentare bei Spiegel und co interessanter 

 

Das was Zam editieren muss ist wie bei Dinner for One "der selbe bla bla wie jedes mal"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. März 2016)

Inzwischen sind die Twitter Trends und Facebook Kommentare bei Spiegel und co interessanter 
 
Das was Zam editieren muss ist wie bei Dinner for One "der selbe bla bla wie jedes mal"



Extra für dich. Bei deiner Demenz vergisste doch eh 2 Minuten später was war.


----------



## Aun (26. März 2016)

Bwahahaha 

Goethe war dicht, aber ich bin dichter! *hicks* *rülps*


----------



## Wynn (27. März 2016)

Extra für dich. Bei deiner Demenz vergisste doch eh 2 Minuten später was war.

 

Was ich so las mit deinen Wehwechen bist du auch auf dem besten Weg dahin ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. März 2016)

Was ich so las mit deinen Wehwechen bist du auch auf dem besten Weg dahin ^^

Touché.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. April 2016)

dying


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2016)

schlecht sowas


----------



## bkeleanor (4. April 2016)

Goethe war dicht, aber ich bin dichter! *hicks* *rülps*

so funktioniert das aber nicht!


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2016)

Why not?

 


 

Das Leben ist zu kurz um schlechten Wein zu trinken.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. April 2016)

schlecht sowas



nicht ich, das Forum.


----------



## Aun (4. April 2016)

Tjo was willst machen? Einige sind gegangen oder gegangen worden. Kannst halt nicht ändern, andererseits bietet es halt nichts mehr.


----------



## Patiekrice (4. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. April 2016)

+1 for .jif


----------



## Wynn (4. April 2016)

du meinst .gif


----------



## Aun (5. April 2016)

Das heißt jif! Hat der Erfinder selbst gesagt, dabei aber keinen Plan von Grammatik gehabt


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2016)

Bei einem Akronym ist es scheiß egal was der Erfinder sagt. Ich werde wegen so 'nem daher gerannten Lappen es ganz bestimmt nicht falsch aussprechen.

 

In other news: Der Sozi ist ein Frechdachs.


----------



## Aun (5. April 2016)

Trolling successfull &#128513;


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. April 2016)

Bin kein Troll. :v

Liebe die deutsche Post ja so sehr.
Gestern: Heute kommt ihr Paket! 
Pustekuchen, nix gibt's. Aber dann revidieren die's auch nicht oder sonst was. Mal sehen wie lange es da hängt. Ich seh's kommen, geht zurück zum Absender und dann gibts wieder ein Riesentrara, weil die bei der Post die beiden Städte nicht auseinander halten können. :s


----------



## Schrottinator (5. April 2016)

Irgendwie muss ich da gerade an Mainz und Wiesbaden denken.


----------



## Aun (5. April 2016)

Was nimmst auch die Post ^^ nimm Hermes


----------



## Manowar (5. April 2016)

Hermes?

Den Haufen würde ich verbieten, wenn ich es könnte.

Ist doch ein einziger Drecksverein


----------



## Aun (5. April 2016)

Hier funzt der verein


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. April 2016)

Hier ist Hermes auch okay, aber wurde nich angeboten.
Jaja Dhl die Lurche. Mein Favourite legen es in die PAPIERTONNE. Das an dem Tag auch noch die Müllabfuhr kam und sich gewundert hat war deren Glück. Ich hätte deren Paketzentrum in Saulheim in Brand gesteckt. >.<

Auch geil war das auf dem VORSICHT ZERBRECHLICH! stand. Ihm fällts aus der Hand bei der Übergabe und kickt's noch zur Seite.^^

Ich meine fairerweise sind 9/10 unproblematisch, aber die anderen 1/10 verbocken sie es bis zum geht nicht mehr.


----------



## ZAM (5. April 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (9. April 2016)

und da bringen Deftones einfach mal ein neues Album raus - mal horchen!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. April 2016)

Warum bezeichnen alle Pädophilie und Sodomie als Satire?:O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. April 2016)

^Wenn du's aus dem Zusammenhang nimmst...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. April 2016)

happy 4/20

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDc1mDtyjCs


----------



## Veshrae (21. April 2016)

oh hai! *gähn*


----------



## Aun (25. April 2016)

da ich im besagten thread nicht mehr posten darf:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (28. April 2016)

mindfuck! rey ist lukes vater


----------



## Wynn (28. April 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKDQWyswUdY


----------



## SkoII (2. Mai 2016)

Hey, weiß jemand wann genau die neusten Folgen von GoT Staffel 6 auf Amazon Prime veröffentlicht werden? Habe die ganze Staffel im vorraus gekauft. Die erste Folge gab es direkt Montag nachmittags. Und Folge 2?


----------



## Aun (2. Mai 2016)

I'm here to help, don't eat the help.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (2. Mai 2016)

Hey, weiß jemand wann genau die neusten Folgen von GoT Staffel 6 auf Amazon Prime veröffentlicht werden? Habe die ganze Staffel im vorraus gekauft. Die erste Folge gab es direkt Montag nachmittags. Und Folge 2? 

 

Nee, die erste Folge kann es erst am Dienstag gegeben haben, so wie diese Woche vermutlich wieder auch.
Sonntag: US-Premiere, Montag: DE-Sky, Dienstag: Amazon-Digital


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_ZgyNoHtjw&ab_channel=DawnofWar


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Mai 2016)

Schon gesehen, mega geil.
Freu mich auch schon voll auf Spacehulkeathwing.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Mai 2016)

Alter wie geil ist der Trailer denn. Eldar Titanen ftw :3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Mai 2016)

Bis jetzt sind nur 3 Fraktions-Kampagnen angekündigt, hoffentlich gibts aber mehr Völker im Skirmish.


----------



## Aun (5. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




würde ich sofort schaun!. geilo!


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Mai 2016)

hatte am freitag mal gelegenheit oculus rift zu testen.

hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich nach ein paar minuten schon definitiv sagen kann das ich mir diese nicht zu kaufen brauche.

ganz einfach weil die displayauflösung noch zu gering ist. pixel so gross wie beim gameboy :-)


----------



## Veshrae (9. Mai 2016)

hatte am freitag mal gelegenheit oculus rift zu testen.

hätte nicht gedacht, dass ich nach ein paar minuten schon definitiv sagen kann das ich mir diese nicht zu kaufen brauche.

ganz einfach weil die displayauflösung noch zu gering ist. pixel so gross wie beim gameboy :-)

 

Hatte die OR vor rund 4 Wochen in der Hand.

Zwar nur eine Demo von fliegenden Quallen im eigenen Raum.

 

Habe die Pixel nicht mal so schlecht wahrgenommen wie du.

Kann dazu also nichts sagen.

 

Mich schreckt viel mehr fehlende Unterstützung in Games/Anwendungen ab, sowie der imho viel zu hohe Preis.


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Mai 2016)

nach ein wenig recherche muss ich noch präzisieren, dass es doch nur DK2 war und nicht die verkaufsversion. die auflösung ist ja verbessert worden.

dann hät ich die vive doch auch noch testen sollen...damn!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Mai 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iT4I_i05u9A

 

Minute 6:20 ... wie kann sowas auf der PS4 laufen ? Ja 30 FPS, aber fuck...


----------



## Wynn (9. Mai 2016)

Vor zwei Jahren wurde es angekündigt seit 2013 gibt es die PS4 also genug Zeit das maximale mögliche aus der Konsole zu coden


----------



## eMJay (9. Mai 2016)

Aber 17h solo ist eigentlich ein Witz......Naja morgen Abend geht es dann rund mal schauen ob ich die Woche noch damit fertig werde....


----------



## Aun (10. Mai 2016)

Aber 17h solo ist eigentlich ein Witz......

dafr spielt man 30h+ powered by ea


----------



## Nexilein (11. Mai 2016)

Bin gerade voll gespannt ob Avorion bei Kickstarter noch die Kurve kriegt.

Hab das hauptsächlich deshalb unterstützt, weil die beiden Entwickler von meiner alten Uni sind; dementsprechend drücke ich ihnen auch die Daumen.

Wenn das jetzt aber nichts wird, dann könnte ich das (in Gedanken schon abgeschriebene) Geld für was anderes sinnvolles verwenden... mir z.B. ein Schwert kaufen; oder alle noch fehlenden Haustiere aus dem WoW Shop...

 

Bin so hin und her gerissen


----------



## eMJay (17. Mai 2016)

dafr spielt man 30h+ powered by ea   

So bin fertig mit ca. 19h Spielzeit inkl. allen Fehlversuchen....


----------



## Aun (27. Mai 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/events/1352718154742199/?active_tab=posts

ich brech ab


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Mai 2016)

Heute mit 2 Menschen getroffen die ich seit so 3 Wochen via Internet kenne.
Das erste Mal in meinem Leben "Heroquest" gespielt. Das hat so Laune gemacht.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Juli 2016)

Nichts schreit so sehr "White Trash" wie WWE.


----------



## Aun (27. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Juli 2016)

Heute mit 2 Menschen getroffen die ich seit so 3 Wochen via Internet kenne.
Das erste Mal in meinem Leben "Heroquest" gespielt. Das hat so Laune gemacht.

Ich hab neulich mit ein paar Leuten gespielt. Ich habe als Magier mit meinem Dolch eine Mumie weggesniped. Yo Dawg! I'm the mothafukkin' real OG!


----------



## Aun (27. Juli 2016)

du hast doch null peilung was du schwafelst


----------



## LukaW (28. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lol


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Juli 2016)

Danke nochmal an alle, die damals an der Studie meiner Schwester teilgenommen haben  Sie hat heute ihre Bachlor-Note bekommen: 1,3

 

 

<3


----------



## Wynn (29. Juli 2016)

Glückwunsch


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juli 2016)

Danke nochmal an alle, die damals an der Studie meiner Schwester teilgenommen haben  Sie hat heute ihre Bachlor-Note bekommen: 1,3

 

 

<3

 

dann gib mir meinen amazon gutschein btch<3


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2016)

btch

Das hier ist ein anständiger Haushalt. Hier wird noch wert gelegt auf Tradition und Vokale.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Juli 2016)

Das hier ist ein anständiger Haushalt. Hier wird noch wert gelegt auf Tradition und Vokale.

 

Das hier ist ein anständiges Forum. Hier wird noch Wert gelegt auf Tradition und die Netiquette.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. Juli 2016)

Das hier ist ein anständiges Forum. Hier wird noch Wert gelegt auf Tradition und die Netiquette.

Aber mindestens!


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2016)

Cyka blyat!


----------



## Wynn (30. Juli 2016)

http://www.pcgames.de/Pokemon-GO-Spiel-56108/News/Kurioses-Sexspielzeug-im-Pokemon-Stil-1203205/


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. August 2016)

Die letzten 2 Wochen nicht vor 9 aufgestanden und nicht unter 8 Stunden Schlaf gehabt.
Heute Nacht 4 1/2 Stunden Schlaf und um 6:30 aufgestanden.
Habe gerade meinen Spears 2007er Meltdown. Bin klinisch tot. :-(


----------



## Patiekrice (6. August 2016)

tztzz - Amateuer.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. August 2016)

Ja Schichtdienst ist was feines. Ab Mittwoch dann ne Woche früh und um 3:30 aufstehen. Wenn ich dann wieder Spät habe bin ich schon um 4 hellwach. Juhuuu

Ich darf auch mal motzen ok?

Ich gehöre zu dem Typ Mensch, der eigentlich mindestens 14 Stunden Schlaf braucht am Tag, eher mehr!


----------



## Patiekrice (6. August 2016)

Schichtdienst zerstört Leben.


----------



## Manowar (8. August 2016)

Frage mich auch häufig warum Schichtdienst nicht verboten wird.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. August 2016)

Es wäre vorallem nicht nötig, haben auch schon ne Mitarbeiterin die hat sich bescheinigen lassen vom Arzt keinen mehr machen zu dürfen.
Sie hat jetzt so zwischendienste, die man aber nicht brauch, weil da gar keiner am Start ist.

Der Spät-Frühwechsel knallt halt echt.

Das Problem ist aber eher die Kostenübernahme der Krankenkassen und damit das Geld.
Die sagen natürlich "weniger Bewohner da, also weniger Personal", führt dazu das du öfter mit geringen Stunden arbeiten musst, daher kaum Regenerationszeit hast und der Körper irgendwann kapituliert.
Was dann auch wieder die Krankenkasse zahlt.

Letztendlich ist dadurch, dass war der Kostenträger spart minimal.
Aber schon eklig Geld hat mehr Wert als Gesundheit.

Zumal die ständige Fluktuation auch Unsummen kostet.
Ich versteh's nicht. 

Ohne jetzt heulen zu wollen, aber hatte jetzt 8 Tage am Stück Spätdienst, hab morgen frei und dann drei Tage früh.
Das ist halt schon lächerlich.

Ab November arbeite ich ja nur noch 50% wegen dem Studium, bin mal gespannt wie das so läuft.


----------



## eMJay (8. August 2016)

Frage mich auch häufig warum Schichtdienst nicht verboten wird.

Weil es immer einen gibt der sich beschweren würde warum genau diese Person jetzt dauer Spätschicht bzw. Nachtschicht hat. Oder es geht nur solange gut bis einer auf eine andere Schicht möchte. Solange alle beteiligten einverstanden sind geht es wird bei uns auch gehandhabt dass z.b. eine Person immer Nachschicht macht. und die anderen zwei sich abwechseln.


----------



## Manowar (11. August 2016)

Ich spreche vom allgemeinen Verbot.

Dann muss man sich halt schon auf die Schichten bewerben - wenn sie nicht passt -> Pech.

Schichtarbeit macht Menschen krank.


----------



## LikeTropi (11. August 2016)

erster großer Kaffee leer und immer noch genauso müde waaa


----------



## Aun (19. August 2016)

nach dem beachtunier gestern:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich hab ja so gefeiert   hockey war auch genial

dailymail hat auch was dazu gemacht:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LikeTropi (19. August 2016)

Tee ODER Kaffee?

 

Wenn Kaffee, wie viele Tassen braucht ihr um morgens/vormittags "aus dem Quark zu kommen"?  

würde mich wirklich mal interessieren, da sich mein persönlicher Kaffeekonsum in den letzten 3 Jahren verdoppelt hat


----------



## Schrottinator (19. August 2016)

Würde sich mein Konsum verdoppelt, müsste ich 24/7 an einem Tropf angeschlossen sein.


----------



## eMJay (19. August 2016)

3 Tassen wenn ich arbeiten muss. Sonnst reichen mir 1-2 Tassen. Am Tag können es dann aber schon 5 Tassen werden.


----------



## Dropz (29. August 2016)

yo :]


----------



## Kalg (30. August 2016)

Heute könnten es definitiv 3 Tassen werden, so müde wie ich noch bin! :/


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. September 2016)

Wenn ich Frühdienst habe (3:30 aufstehen) koch ich mein Kaffee mit Energy.

Ansonsten so 3-6 am Tag, wenn ich frei habe weniger.


----------



## Wynn (8. September 2016)

Das machst du aber auch nur einmal weil danach die Kaffeemaschine wegwerfen kannst weil der ganze Zucker die Kaffeemaschine dicht gemacht hat


----------



## Schrottinator (8. September 2016)

Das machst du aber auch nur einmal weil danach die Kaffeemaschine wegwerfen kannst weil der ganze Zucker die Kaffeemaschine dicht gemacht hat 

 

How to be *that* guy


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. September 2016)

Filterkaffee Brudi.


----------



## Patiekrice (13. September 2016)

Meh. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir vielleicht ein Auto zu zulegen. Ist einfach praktischer für Sport und co. Aber irgendwie haben alle meine Bekannten zu jeder Marke eine andere Meinung.


----------



## bkeleanor (13. September 2016)

hehe mein tipp...kauf was dir gefällt und gunstig ist. macken haben eh alle.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. September 2016)

Meh. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir vielleicht ein Auto zu zulegen. Ist einfach praktischer für Sport und co. Aber irgendwie haben alle meine Bekannten zu jeder Marke eine andere Meinung.

 

Das Thema steht bei mir zur Zeit auch an. Damit die 600km in der Woche auch im Winter sicher gependelt werden können.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. September 2016)

Meinungen sind wie Arschlöcher - jeder küsst sie.

 

Bin auch schon länger am überlegen, aber mit meinem Gehalt... unmöglich.


----------



## Patiekrice (14. September 2016)

Bin auch schon länger am überlegen, aber mit meinem Gehalt... unmöglich.

 

huh? Ich dachte das wäre ganz nice?

 

___

 

Ich möchte halt ein kurzes Auto, in das aber trotzdem was rein passt  Es darf nicht zu viel PS haben, da dann die Versicherung so teuer wird und es sollte nicht weiß sein.


----------



## Aun (14. September 2016)

Ein corsa zb. Oder ein polo. Die 3 Zylinder Dinger sind super


----------



## Vendara (15. September 2016)

~ *Guten Morgen* ~  _(wenn man meine 0-Bock-Einstellung heute in km/h messen könnte, müsste ich wahrscheinlich bergauf bremsen)_


----------



## Manowar (16. September 2016)

Es darf nicht zu viel PS haben, da dann die Versicherung so teuer wird und es sollte nicht weiß sein.

 

Mach das bitte nicht von der Leistung abhängig!

Es kommt immer drauf an, wie oft das Auto auf der Straße ist.

Als Beispiel: Als ich mir einen neuen 5er holen wollte, dachte ich zuerst an einen 525 (~190ps) und hab bei der Versicherung angefragt.

Danach ist mir ein schöner 530er untergekommen (231ps). Der war günstiger.

 

Wenn mehr Leute einen 525er zu Schrott gefahren haben, als einen 530er, ist eben der 525er teurer.

 

Also bitte nicht nur auf die Leistung schauen, sondern auch wirklich vergleichen


----------



## LikeTropi (16. September 2016)

Guuuuuten Morgen! heute ist die Schläfrigkeit besonders präsent bei mir. Aber immerhin ist endlich Freitag


----------



## bkeleanor (16. September 2016)

Wenn mehr Leute einen 525er zu Schrott gefahren haben, als einen 530er, ist eben der 525er teurer.


 

Das ist ja eine tolle Sache. Wie ist es den bei raren Autos wie z.B. diesem Lambo der nur 5 mal gebaut wurde?


----------



## Manowar (16. September 2016)

Da hat man wirklich Probleme, die versichert zu bekommen.

Wird schon relativ problematisch, wenn der Fahrzeugwert über ~180t&#8364; ist.

Was aber z.B. relativ billig ist, ist ein Porsche Carrera.

 

Manchmal muss man aber auch div. Versicherer anfragen.

Hab mich mal wegen einem Alpina B10 bei meiner Versicherung erkundigt. Da das Auto recht selten ist, hatten sie es nicht im System und es hätte mich vierteljährlich 800&#8364; gekostet


----------



## Patiekrice (17. September 2016)

Mach das bitte nicht von der Leistung abhängig!

Es kommt immer drauf an, wie oft das Auto auf der Straße ist.

Als Beispiel: Als ich mir einen neuen 5er holen wollte, dachte ich zuerst an einen 525 (~190ps) und hab bei der Versicherung angefragt.

Danach ist mir ein schöner 530er untergekommen (231ps). Der war günstiger.

 

Wenn mehr Leute einen 525er zu Schrott gefahren haben, als einen 530er, ist eben der 525er teurer.

 

Also bitte nicht nur auf die Leistung schauen, sondern auch wirklich vergleichen  

 

Nagut, in diesen Größen habe ich eh nicht gedacht  Ich habe es nur irgendwie so im Kopf, dass diese "Jugend-Karren" (VW Golf/Polo etc) in der Versicherung teurer sind.

Wie gesagt; Hatte noch nie ein eigenes Auto und habe mich damit nie intensiv beschäftigt und habe daher keine Ahnung und taste mich da erst langsam ran


----------



## Manowar (17. September 2016)

Da hab ich mich nur mehr damit beschäftigt. Es muss kein 5er oder Ferrari oder wie auch immer sein 

Es kommt nur einfach drauf an, welches Auto häufiger in einem Unfall verwickelt war.

Einen Golf 1.6 Diesel trifft man bestimmt doppelt so oft an, wie z.B, einen 2L Golf. Also wird der bestimmt häufiger verunfallt sein und ist somit teurer in der Versicherung.

Diese ganzen Golf gti , Focus RS, etc werden natürlich echt häufig geschrottet, weil eben viele Fahranfänger drinstecken - das ist richtig.

 

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine und vergleichst dann mit den Versicherungen und nicht nach der Leistung.  

Viel Spaß bei der Suche. Autosuche macht immer Spaß


----------



## Legendary (19. Oktober 2016)

Sers da bin ich mal wieder. 

Braucht jemand nen GOW4 Code? Hab mir ne neue Graka gegönnt und brauche ihn nicht.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Oktober 2016)

Na da würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt nein dazu sagen


----------



## Hordlerkiller (19. Oktober 2016)

Mal ne frage hab einen i5 2500k von 2011 würde er auf battlefield 1 auf mittel laufen ? Fals n8cht empfehlet mit was


----------



## Legendary (19. Oktober 2016)

Schrotti, ich schenke ihn aber nicht her.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Oktober 2016)

Du hast gefragt und ich habe geantwortet.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Oktober 2016)

Sers da bin ich mal wieder. 

Braucht jemand nen GOW4 Code? Hab mir ne neue Graka gegönnt und brauche ihn nicht.

 

Hätte ich auch mal verschenken sollen. 80 GB lade ich nicht im Windows Store herunter...


----------



## Aun (20. Oktober 2016)

ich würds ja nehmen. kann ich dann aber erst ab 1.1. spielen


----------



## Legendary (20. Oktober 2016)

40 Euro und er ist euer.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Oktober 2016)

Diese Tage an denen man eigentlich etwas machen müsste fürs Studium, aber stattdessen den Newsflash zur Lombardikrise liest und jedes scheiß Lied mitsingt. >.<


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Oktober 2016)

Diese Tage an denen man eigentlich etwas machen müsste bei der Arbeit, aber stattdessen den Newsflash zur Lombardikrise liest und neue scheiß Lieder entdeckt  >.<

 

*fixed it for myself


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2016)

*fixed it for myself

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kill it with fire


----------



## Thoor (26. Oktober 2016)

Habe gerade festgestellt dass ich vor 2 Tagen seit 10 Jahren bei buffed angemeldet bin... Ach du Scheisse ich bin alt...


----------



## Aun (26. Oktober 2016)

ach doch so jung? da warst ja noch quark im schaufenster xD


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Oktober 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kill it with fire

 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Oktober 2016)

btw:

 

Ist TWD endlich wieder weniger Soap? Hatte damals in Season 3 aufgehört, weil es mir zu weich wurde.


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2016)

naja 2 tote hauptcharaktäre und ein riesen psychospiel am montag.kann man schauen aber vom hocker reißt mich die serie auch nicht mehr


----------



## eMJay (27. Oktober 2016)

Habe gerade festgestellt dass ich vor 2 Tagen seit 10 Jahren bei buffed angemeldet bin... Ach du Scheisse ich bin alt... 

 

 

Was soll ich da sagen.... sind schon fast 10,5 Jahre.....


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Oktober 2016)

Mein alter Account zu dem ich keine Login-Daten mehr habe, ist ebenfalls seit 2006 hier angemeldet.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Oktober 2016)

TWD war nach Staffel 2 für mich erledigt.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. Oktober 2016)

Mein alter Account zu dem ich keine Login-Daten mehr habe, ist ebenfalls seit 2006 hier angemeldet.

 

Ich mag dich trotzdem.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Oktober 2016)

TWD war nach Folge 2 für mich erledigt.


----------



## eMJay (27. Oktober 2016)

TWD war das nicht diese Zombi was auch immer Serie? :-D

...mal 3 min reingeschaut..... und war für mich erledigt....


----------



## Aun (27. Oktober 2016)

hab da iwann anfang staffel 2 aufgehört. hab nur sonntag reingeschaut weil ich das gemetzel sehen wollte


----------



## Thoor (27. Oktober 2016)

ach doch so jung? da warst ja noch quark im schaufenster xD

 

Bitte was?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich stehe auf, gehe duschen, würg mir ein kaffee rein, gehe zum Zug, sehe er hat 20 Minuten Verspätung. - Liege jetzt wieder im Bett mit der Katze auf dem Bauch und habe Wochenende.

ihr so?


----------



## eMJay (28. Oktober 2016)

Öhmmm 20 min warten? 

Arbeiten.... Noch 4,5 Stunden dann ist WE...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Oktober 2016)

Nicht für 45mim restvorlesung. Fahre hin und zurück knapp 2 Stunden zusammen.


----------



## eMJay (28. Oktober 2016)

Da wäre ich auch wieder heim.  ;-)


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Oktober 2016)

Na siehste.


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2016)

immer diese arbeitsverweigerer xD


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Oktober 2016)

Sagte der Pfützeninspektor, der den ganzen Tag auf Imgur und 9gag rumgammelt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Oktober 2016)

Der Boy ist ja fleißig und guckt sich das Skript an, das wir heute gemacht hätten. Medienpädophilie oder so.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Oktober 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFzdIaBnckg

 

Ein Lied von mir, für euch.


----------



## Aun (28. Oktober 2016)

Medienpädophilie oder so.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. November 2016)

Wie noch kein Rip Amerika im Rest in Peace Thread?


----------



## Aun (9. November 2016)

keine politik und religion!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. November 2016)

God Emperor Trumperino zählt doch eher als Comedy?


----------



## Aun (12. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scheiße nur wenn der barkeeper ne gute freundin von dir kennt. dann zählt das net xD


----------



## ZAM (12. November 2016)

Politik als Thema ist mittlerweile ok, so lange es nicht in Flamerei und populistischer Missionierung endet.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. November 2016)

Viva la zameolution!


----------



## Aun (14. Februar 2017)

http://i.imgur.com/ebf4mC3.mp4




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Februar 2017)




----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Februar 2017)

Seid mal aktiver maaaan.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. Februar 2017)

Genau!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Februar 2017)

Lustig das du auch Emperor E kennst.&#128539;


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Februar 2017)

Man kommt schon ziemlich weit rum.


----------



## Aun (31. März 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also cowboy bebop würde ich sofort schauen ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (1. April 2017)

Hab vorhin Ghost in the Shell gesehen und war positiv überrascht. Ist natürlich nicht 1 zu 1 wie der Anime, wäre ja auch langweilig. Hat definitiv seine Schwächen (der Endkampf hat mir im Original besser gefallen). Dennoch ein gelungenes Remake (wann hatten wir das schonmal ?).  Verstehe die ganzen Kritiken gar nicht.


----------



## Aun (2. April 2017)

nix remake ^^
naja gibt ja mehrere versionen von gits. die ursprungsstory, stand alone mit dem puppetmaster usw


----------



## cloudy-sky (3. April 2017)

Hab vorhin Ghost in the Shell gesehen und war positiv überrascht. Ist natürlich nicht 1 zu 1 wie der Anime, wäre ja auch langweilig. Hat definitiv seine Schwächen (der Endkampf hat mir im Original besser gefallen). Dennoch ein gelungenes Remake (wann hatten wir das schonmal ?).  Verstehe die ganzen Kritiken gar nicht. 

 

Bin gespannt - gehe demnächst auch in den Film.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (3. April 2017)

nix remake ^^
naja gibt ja mehrere versionen von gits. die ursprungsstory, stand alone mit dem puppetmaster usw

 

Jaja dann Real-Verfilmung-Remake von der Anime-Verfilmung des Mangas. Besser du weeb ?


----------



## Ogil (4. April 2017)

Hab gestern Abend auch "Ghost in the Shell" gesehen (Montag ist hier OT-Kino) und war ebenfalls sehr positiv überrascht. War meiner Meinung auch mal ein Film wo sich 3D wirklich lohnt.


----------



## Aun (4. April 2017)

nix besser. ist halt die realverfilmung, im groben basierend auf der originalstory 
aber ist schon richtig geil geworden.
wobei ich mich ja köstlich darüber amüsiere, dass sich die leute über whitewashing aufregen. ich mein ein cyborg. niemand weiß wie der major aussah oder in wirklichkeit hieß....
nur weil da motoko kusanagi dran steht ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (4. April 2017)

#PATRIARCHY #BLACKLIVESMATTER #KILLALLMEN


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. April 2017)

Gesundheit schrotti


----------



## Aun (4. April 2017)

vielleicht hat er was infektiöses. lieber gleich die abc keule


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. April 2017)

Vielleicht ist er auch eine schwarze Feministin.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2017)

jemand ne Ahnung wo ich dieses Kino-Poster hier als normales Poster her bekomme? Bin schon verzweifelt am suchen aber finde nix...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

...und bevor hier Aun kommt mit "Kylo die Kackbratze willst du dir ins Zimmer hängen ???ßß" - ja will ich. Ich finde dieses Poster einfach nur geil.


----------



## Dexo (1. Mai 2017)

Hier ist nicht viel los, wa?


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Mai 2017)

jemand ne Ahnung wo ich dieses Kino-Poster hier als normales Poster her bekomme? Bin schon verzweifelt am suchen aber finde nix...


Wenn du das Bild in 'ner größeren Auflösung findest, kannste es vlt in 'nem Shop ausdrucken vergrößert ausdrucken lassen.

 
...und bevor hier Aun kommt mit "Kylo die Kackbratze willst du dir ins Zimmer hängen ???ßß" - ja will ich. Ich finde dieses Poster einfach nur geil.


Das Poster ist auch geil. Und auch wenn ich Adam Driver als Schauspieler gut finde. Aber als Kylo ist er (imho) einfach fehlbesetzt.


----------



## Mitch78St (4. Mai 2017)

Hallo allerseits,

 

ich bin neu hier und möchte was fragen - ok ist vielleicht etwas ungewöhnlich - also ich habe einen Lego-Stop-Motion Film über den Retro-Klassiker Giana Sisters gemacht, genauer gesagt Gameplays zu Stage 1, 2 (und 3 ist in Arbeit).

 

Frage also - stelle ich das besser ins Unterforum Smalltalk oder Classic Gaming? Ich würde halt ein paar Informationen dazu schreiben und einen Link auf Youtube setzen - oder ist sowas hier nicht gerne gesehen?

 

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir ein erfahrener User oder ein Moderator hier nen Tipp geben könnte.

 

Grüßle,

Mitch


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Mai 2017)

Am besten ins "Fan-Projekte" Forum: http://forum.buffed.de/forum/250-fan-projekte/


----------



## Mitch78St (6. Mai 2017)

Am besten ins "Fan-Projekte" Forum: http://forum.buffed.de/forum/250-fan-projekte/

Danke, ja ich glaube da passt es.


----------



## brent723 (11. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgähn! -_-


----------



## spectrumizer (11. Mai 2017)

Ob man da noch 2 Mio Dislikes schafft ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4gSOMba1UdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Was denn? So schlecht singt die doch gar nicht ... ? Ja, dank "Autotune".





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OObvpeXpU9A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Aun (11. Mai 2017)

die verarschungen davon sind bei weitem besser ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Mai 2017)

Oh I see ... Lawl


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Mai 2017)

Oh gott ist das ohne Autotune echt? Hahahhahahahha.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Mai 2017)

Klingt jedenfalls ziemlich "roh". 

PS: Scheinbar ist auch die Melodie von Lenka "The Show" geklaut.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dfTW4gic_9M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Schrottinator (13. Mai 2017)

https://youtu.be/z8cs536E3xk


----------



## spectrumizer (13. Mai 2017)

LoL ... Besoffener bayerischer Hausmeister. Kannte ich noch nicht. 

Ich find die Schlagerversion auch geil. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vpC_b-OrDYM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (13. Mai 2017)

Die ganzen Cover sind teilweise noch mehr zum fremdschämen als das eigentliche Lied...


----------



## Tikume (14. Mai 2017)

Tja, aber es läuft bei ihr


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Mai 2017)

Jo, leider verdient sie sich durch die Negativpresse auch ein goldenes Näschen, ca. 32.000 EUR bei den 32 Mio Klicks. Da sind ihr die 2 Mio Dislikes auch "wap bap". Man man ...


----------



## ZAM (14. Mai 2017)

"Wolf im scharfen Pelz" - War irgendwo ein Topic die Tage.


----------



## Tikume (14. Mai 2017)

Den Artikel hatte ich gesehen, aber kann mich dem nicht so ganz anschließen.

 

http://www.stern.de/kultur/micky-beisenherz/micky-beisenherz--bibi---der-wolf-im-scharfen-pelz-7448498.html

 


 

 

Klar, He-Man-Kassetten waren letztlich auch nur ein Vehikel, immer neue Spielzeuge in der Story zu etablieren. Und ja, die Fußballbilder in den Hanuta-Tafeln oder unter den Fanta-Deckeln waren auch irgendwie Abzocke. Allerdings hat man für das Taschengeld wenigstens noch eine echte Chance gekriegt, sich die Zähne zu ruinieren! Was bietet Bibi? Außer falscher Freundschaft?
 

Sachen wie He-Man waren schon damals exakt die gleiche Abzocke, vielleicht sogar noch schlimmer. Das macht den Bibi Kram nicht besser, aber hier den neuen Teufel zu sehen ist falsch.

Letztendlich haben Kinder ihr Taschengeld eigentlich schon immer für Mist ausgegeben und das ist auch ok.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. Mai 2017)

Ich finde es eher lustig. Ich würde wenn, dann schon eher ankreiden, dass sie sich bei den ganzen Kids als ihre (beste) Freundin verkauft. Da ist sie aber bei Weitem nicht die einzige. Die Beziehung zwischen Youtuber und Zuschauern ist wesentlich enger als die zwischen Hollywood-Star oder Musiker und Fans. Oder zumindest wird das als so suggeriert. Die Frage ist wie hart man diese Illusion aufbaut und ausspielt. Oder man stellt ganz klare Verhältnisse her von wegen "Ich bin der Unterhalter und ihr seit die Zuschauer, ich bin nicht euer Freund, da ich euch nicht einmal kenne".


----------



## Tikume (14. Mai 2017)

Gab es doch aber auch schon alles. Da durften die Mitglieder von Boygroups offiziell keine Freundin haben damit die Fans irgendwie noch ihre Chance sehen konnten, etc.

Wichtiger fände ich die Kinder über diese Mechanismen aufzuklären.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Mai 2017)

Ich bete das ihr Bilou Kram Krebs erregend is.


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Mai 2017)

Problematischer sehe ich, dass ihr Zuschauerkreis wohl Mädels im Alter von 8-15 Jahren sind. Und was sie denen durch ihr Auftreten, auch allein in dem Wap-Bap-Video, für ein Idealbild vermittelt. Aber ich glaube da sind "Realityshows" auf RTL und Pro7 wohl schlimmer. Trotzdem nicht schön. "Wo soll das noch hinführen ..."


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2017)

the evolution of bitches ^^ das wird dann die aktuelle teenymutter generation


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Mai 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (15. Mai 2017)

^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Juli 2017)

Jesus Christus. Ups ist so bescheuert.
Mein Paket war heute morgen in Frankfurt, ist so ne Stunde entfernt von mir. Sinnig wäre eine Zustellung, was machen diese Läuseköpfe? Richtig schicken es nach Nürnberg. (3 1/2 Stunden von Frankfurt entfernt) um es mir dann morgen Abend zu zustellen. Welch unnötiger Weg.


----------



## Manowar (6. Juli 2017)

Gibt überall so Sachen.

Hab mal Stoßdämpfer von Bilstein bestellt. 

Bilstein ist im Nachbarort (7km ungefähr).

"Ich könnte das Paket einfach bei ihnen abholen" NÖ!

Ging erstmal nach Berlin und dann wieder hier runter.

Da waren es auf einmal 1040km


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juli 2017)

Ja, das Zeug nimmt manchmal merkwürdige Wege. 

Hab mal ein paar Sweatshirts aus den USA bestellt. Die kamen dann nach ~6 Wochen an. Der Versandweg ging über Istanbul, Dänemark, Niederlande, ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2017)

Naja der Computer ist jetzt da. Ist auch alles intakt geblieben. Nur war es irgendwie nicht so klug von MF diese Polsterfolie so rabiat ins Gehäuse zu stopfen.

Hat sich am Lüfter verklemmt und das Blech etwas gebogen, war Gott sei Dank nicht die Graka und ließ sicv auch wieder geradebiegen, aber trotzdem hab ich mich ganz schön erschrocken. Auch wird die 1TB Platte nicht erkannt. Muss da mal im Bios forschen was da los ist.

Die Keymethode von Painschkes hat wunderbar geklappt. 6,50 Euro und 2 Sekunden später war Windows lizensiert.

Was mich noch wundert, vielleicht weiß das einer von euch los ist.

https://m.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-KFA2-GeForce-GTX-1080-EX-OC-Edition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1063005.html

Das ist meine Graka. Am Morgen des Bestellens 539, am Abend als ich bestellt habe 579,- (Hab mal den support gefragt was da los sei und sie für 549 bekommen wie sie am nächsten morgen wieder verfügbar war)
Gestern Abend stand sie bei 699,- (kein scheiß) und jetzt ist sie nicht mehr verfügbar.

Habe aus Spaß auch noch mal meine Konfi im Warenkorb gehabt. Die Preise werden scheinbar gewürfelt?! Ändert sich mehrmals am Tag. Hab mal was von mining als Begründung gehört?!

Nach der Odysee genieße ich echt Amazon Prime, die nachher Kopfis und ein Mikrofon bringen. :-)


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juli 2017)

Habe aus Spaß auch noch mal meine Konfi im Warenkorb gehabt. Die Preise werden scheinbar gewürfelt?! Ändert sich mehrmals am Tag. Hab mal was von mining als Begründung gehört?!


Was für Mining? Grakas sind ja keine Cryptowährungen. 

Aber prinzipiell darf ein Verkäufer die Preise ändern wann und wie er will. Zum Beispiel um billiger als die Konkurrenz zu sein. Ausser du hast da schon zu einem bestimmten Preis gekauft, also einen Kaufvertrag geschlossen. Dann muss er die zu dem Preis liefern.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IBvr-TmX9b0

Der Dude behauptet das. 

Aber vor 6000 Jahren lebten Christen und Dinos ja in friedlicher Koexistenz. Achja.. Internet<3


----------



## Ogil (6. Juli 2017)

Jo - GraKa-Preise und Verfügbarkeit sind grade übel. Und das ist scheinbar zu einem großen Teil wirklich dem Cryptowährungsminingmurks verschuldet. Möge die Blase endlich platzen...


----------



## Schrottinator (6. Juli 2017)

Dabei kann man so viel tolles mit Grakas anstellen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Juli 2017)

Essen?


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juli 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=IBvr-TmX9b0

Der Dude behauptet das. 

Aber vor 6000 Jahren lebten Christen und Dinos ja in friedlicher Koexistenz. Achja.. Internet<3


Achsoooo. Ja, natürlich. Grafikkarten werden von Cryptominern benutzt, weil sie viele Vorteile gegenüber einer Rechnerfarm bieten.
 
Möge die Blase endlich platzen...


Naja, eine "Blase" ist es nicht wirklich. Ist halt auch dem Angebot und der begrenzten Nachfrage geschuldet. Ich habe damals Bitcoins für ~600,- EUR / BTC eingekauft. Inzwischen ist eine BTC 2.200 EUR wert.
Der Anstieg ist under anderem Indien zu verdanken, die die 500,- und 1000,- Rupien-Scheine aus dem Verkehr gezogen haben und Bitcoin zum Teil zur ergänzenten Staatswährung nutzt. Ich denke der Preis für eine BTC wird noch viel viel höher gehen.
(Anmerkung: Dies ist eine persönliche Meinung und keine Anlageberatung ... )


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Juli 2017)

Yo könnt ihr mir gute Spiele empfehlen?
Also für den PC, auf Indiegedöhns hab ich jetzt eher weniger Lust. Wie Aun schon sagte: Alles unter 50GB ist Müll.


----------



## Aun (18. Juli 2017)

pinball, solitär, hearts.
ansonsten: gta, wow, swtor, wolf among us!, DoW 1-3 und und und


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. Juli 2017)

GTA V hab ich bereits mehrfach durch.^^

Wow ist vorbei. Mmo's allgemein irgendwie..

DOW 3 fand ich jetzt nicht soooo krass.

Finde Prey recht interessant, Visual Novels wären auch interessant, aber da kenn ich mich 0 aus.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. Juli 2017)

Welche Genres?


----------



## Schrottinator (18. Juli 2017)

Yo könnt ihr mir gute Spiele empfehlen?
Also für den PC, auf Indiegedöhns hab ich jetzt eher weniger Lust. Wie Aun schon sagte: *Alles unter 50GB ist Müll.* 

 

Tekken 7


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juli 2017)

Vorallem FPS oder Visual Novels.

Action geht aber auch klar.


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juli 2017)

Bei den VN wird's relativ schwierig. Die sind in der Regel < 50GB und auch eher Indiegedöhns, bzw. von kleinen Publishern. Steam ist auch nicht die beste Stelle für VNs, da dort das meiste mit Titten oder Slice-of-Life Romantikschnulzen sind. Von daher ist die Auswahl etwas eingeschränkt. Man liest auch in den Steam-Foren, dass von den "guten" es nur wenige auf Steam schaffen.

 

Fault: Milestone könnte was sein. Ist im Fantasygenre und von der Story her eine der wohl besten Serien auf Steam.

Auch wenn es eher die fickrige Ecke tangiert, so ist Nekopara auch eines von den guten VN (zumindest von der Präsentation).

Hatoful Boyfriend ist auch ganz lustig. Das macht sich ein bisschen über die Romanzklischees lustig ("Notice me, Senpai!", usw.). Das ist die Serie, bei der die Charaktere Tauben sind.

 

Und hier noch ne DB. Vielleicht findest du ja was gebrauchbares: https://vndb.org/v/all


----------



## Tikume (19. Juli 2017)

Visual Novels: 

 

*planetarian ~the reverie of a little planet~*

http://store.steampowered.com/app/316720/planetarian_the_reverie_of_a_little_planet/

 

- kinetische VN, also keine Entscheidungen

- relativ kurz (ca 9 Stunden)

- Story hat mir sehr gut gefallen

 

Allgemein sind die VNs von Key zu empfehlen.

 

*Zero Escape: The Nonary Games*

http://store.steampowered.com/app/477740/Zero_Escape_The_Nonary_Games/

Visual Novel + Escape Room. Die Spiele sind darauf ausgelegt dass man alle Entscheidungen durchspielt, dadurch auch neue Möglichkeiten bekommt.

Ein genialer Mindfuck, klare Empfehlung.

 

*STEINS;GATE*

http://store.steampowered.com/app/412830/STEINSGATE/

Ein Klassiker 

 

 

Glaube die größte VN die ich gesehen habe war Rewrite mit 6GB =P


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juli 2017)

Wenn Zero Escape zählt, dann würde ich noch Danganronpa in den Raum werfen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Juli 2017)

War natürlich nur ein Witz mit den 50GB. Auf Steam muss es auch nich zwingend sein. Das mit den Tauben kenn ich sogar..


----------



## Tikume (19. Juli 2017)

Wenn Zero Escape zählt, dann würde ich noch Danganronpa in den Raum werfen.

 

Ist definitiv auch eine VN. hatte ich jetzt nicht erwähnt, da das noch auf meinem Stapel liegt


----------



## Schrottinator (19. Juli 2017)

Ich ging davon aus, dass sie zu "interaktiv" sind für ne VN. Ich bin da aber auch nicht so der Kenner was das Genre angeht.


----------



## Tikume (19. Juli 2017)

Ist immer die Frage was man erwartet. Mischformen gibt es auch hier. Wenn man wirklich nur lesen will dann sind diese Spiele ev. zu viel "Action" ^^


----------



## Aun (16. September 2017)

da buffed ja offiziell tot ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2017)

da buffed ja offiziell tot ist:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Boobs hatten wir hier schonmal im alten Nachschwärmer, good times. War aber nicht gerne gesehen, warum weiß ich nich.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. September 2017)

Shika, du hast eine PN von mir.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. September 2017)

Oh, Nude incuming.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. September 2017)

Shika, du hast eine PN von mir.

 

Seen it, sorry für die sehr späte Antwort :x


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2017)

Hach, ist das schön, dass das Forum und die Shoutbox den "Talk like a pirate day" nie vergessen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. September 2017)

Wen darf ich bekochen?


----------



## ZAM (19. September 2017)




----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. September 2017)

Mutig der Herr. :x


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. September 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit wechsel von Festnetz/DSL Anschluss auf IP-Anschluss/Telefonie/VDSL bei der Telekom? Dauert das normalerweise lange?


----------



## Aun (20. September 2017)

das hängt von deinem anbieter ab. ich hab da sowas von 3-8 wochen im kopf.......


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2017)

Mal eben wählen gewesen. Hätte gedacht da ist morgens mehr los. Gut für mich


----------



## Aun (24. September 2017)

das kommt meist erst nach dem mittagessen


----------



## Ogil (24. September 2017)

Um 7.45 schon wählen gewesen? Bei uns machten die Wahllokale erst um 8 auf. Wir waren aber nun auch schon - und dafür gab es auf dem Rückweg gleich noch frische Brötchen vom Bäcker


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. September 2017)

Ich danke jedem der mir seine Stimme gibt um neuer Moderator hier zu werden. So ganz ohne Wahlplakate und Tv-Auftritte!  


War wählen, hab den Wahlzettel gar Mekka gedreht, mein A für Allah in den Wahlkreis der AKP gesetzt. <3


----------



## DarthMarkus1st (24. September 2017)

Um 7.45 schon wählen gewesen? 
tja, wenn man im Browser/Rechner noch die falsche Zeit eingestellt hat...  ...es ist Sommerzeit und Tikume postete um 8:45, da waren alle Wahllokale offen...denke mal das ist deutschlandweit identisch (8-18Uhr)


----------



## Tikume (24. September 2017)

War um 7:56 da und hatte dann draußen bis 8 Uhr gewartet. Mit 'nem Gang zum Bäcker kombiniert


----------



## Schrottinator (25. September 2017)

War um 7:56 da und hatte dann draußen bis 8 Uhr gewartet. Mit 'nem Gang zum Bäcker kombiniert 

 

&#8593; this. (unheimlich, dass die Uhrzeit stimmt)

 

Musste auf's Klo und war deswegen schon wach. Da dachte ich mir, dass ich das dann auch hinter mir bringen kann.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. September 2017)

Muss zum Zollamt, diese elenden Geldgeier.


----------



## Aun (27. September 2017)

ja der analspreizer ist halt nicht versteuert. richtig so!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. September 2017)

Würde ich wenigstens Drogen bestellen.


----------



## Schrottinator (27. September 2017)

Ich glaube an dich.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. September 2017)

Der Wii Shop Kanal wird abgestellt! D:


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2017)

Der Wii Shop Kanal wird abgestellt! D:

 

Bin ich froh, dass ich die Tage da noch ein paar Klassiker in der Virtual Console geholt habe.


----------



## Aun (29. September 2017)

Wii fit?


----------



## ZAM (29. September 2017)

Zeigt, dass du nicht weißt, was Virtual Console ist


----------



## Aun (29. September 2017)

habe da auch wenig interesse und besessen hab ich konsolen noch nie. und die paar male, bei denen ich bei freunden spielen konnte hat es mir die pfoten gebrochen. also werde ich da auch in zukunft nur peripher tangiert 
ich hab nur wii gelesen. wii ist für mich diese weiße nintendo konsole. blablabla


----------



## Schrottinator (29. September 2017)

Die Virtual Console ist quasi die "Rückwärtskompatibilität", das umfasst dann Spiele von NES, SNES, N64 Neo GEO, usw.. Wii Fit ist für die Wii selber und keinen Vorgänger. Ist aus der Sicht der Wii also nicht der alte Kram sondern aktueller Kram und könnte eventuell so im Wii Shop gekauft werden.


----------



## Aun (29. September 2017)

endlich mal einer der klare worte hat. danke. nicht dieses dämliche geschwafel


----------



## spectrumizer (29. September 2017)

Na da hat aber jemand gute Laune ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. September 2017)

Erdbeerwoche eben.

 

BTW: MORGEN UND ÜBERMORGEN UMZUG


----------



## spectrumizer (30. September 2017)

Ist Aun etwa 'ne Frau?  

Bäääh, Umzug.  ... Zumindest wenn man das ganze Zeug selber hin- und herräumen muss. Bin in meinem Leben schon zu viel umgezogen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. September 2017)

Ja.

Ich freu mich auch nur weil's neue Haus so nice ist. Auf den Umzug an sich hab ich gar keinen Bock. Hab aber fast alles was ich so an Freunden habe angeschleppt. Sind also viele helfende Hände dann sollte es doch zügig gehen. Schalentier ist lediglich die Küche und der 3m Kleiderschrank mit Schiebetüren.

Aber gut... da muss man halt durch. :-(


----------



## Schrottinator (30. September 2017)

Ich habe ne Weile gebraucht bis ich Schalentier verstanden habe.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Oktober 2017)

Heute sollte ich zum zweiten Mal funktionierende Internet und TV- Leitungen haben. Rate wer weder Pubg zocken noch Trash TV gucken kann?

Hab dann mal wieder da angerufen nach 10 Minuten "I AM HUMAN AFTER ALL" Gebimmel hatte ich wen an der Strippe. Öhm ja... ist ihr Gerät denn angeschlossen? JA NATÜRLICH AMK. Dann weiß ich auch nicht. In 48 Stunden rufen wir zurück zwecks Techniker. Ja danke. *roll eyes*


Nachdem heute dann auch KEIN Zollschein da war und die Post meine ja das Zollamt würde das ja mal machen auch da nochmal angerufen. Gleicher cholerischer Knarz am Telefon. Durfte sogar fast mal einen Satz ausreden, mit viel Bitten hat er sich dann dazu nieder gelassen die 3 Pakete die in unserem ländlichen Zollamt stehen durch zugucken und sieh an: Meins ist dabei. 
Dabei war er letzte Woche ja so felsenfest überzeugt: NEIN DAS IST GARANTIERT NICHT HIER WOHER WOLLEN SIE DASS DENN WISSEN BLERGH. 

Ende vom Lied ich kann mit meiner Paypalrechnung die nahe zu nichts verrät da hin dackeln und probieren mein Paket zu bekommen. Hoffentlich hat er morgen bessere Laune.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (5. Oktober 2017)

@sozial

 

funktionierendes i-net / anschluss nach ein / zwei wochen...?

 

ah... ja....  es passiert hin und wieder. aber im normalfall sollte man die rosarote brille abnehmen. auch wenn die einem am telefon sonstwas erzählen. in der heutigen callcenterlandschaft ist alles möglich.

 

ich weiß wovon ich rede, ich arbeite in so einem verein. ein 10 min. gebimmel geht auch noch, es gibt hotlines da hängt man eine dreiviertelstunde drinnen und wird automatisch rausgeschmissen. also nicht rummotzen


----------



## Aun (5. Oktober 2017)

leg dich nicht mit lethargischen zollbeamten an. (2 aus meinem jahrgang sind bei der truppe, zum glück abteilung schwarzarbeit). du willst nicht wissen was die für stories über ihre kollegen in der poststelle ablassen ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Oktober 2017)

War heute dann ja beim Zoll. Der Knarz war so im Büro beim Eingang. Hab halt wie es sich gehört gegrüßt. Mault er mich an: PAKETE ABHOLEN IS DAHINTEN!!.

Da war dann ne Frau, die guckt mich so an: Das ist so gut eingepackt, müssen wir nicht öffnen oder? Ich hab ihr dann die PP Rechnung gegeben und alles war easy. Wahrscheinlich hatte ich aufgrund der Krücke krassen Behindertenbonus. (Sprunggelenksentzündung).

Da hatte ich echt Glück, das aufdröseln der Bestellung ist immer zeitraubend.


----------



## Patiekrice (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich musste vorgestern beim Zoll meine Sendung öffnen :^) War eine Zeichnung von einem verseuchten Monster-Kind.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Oktober 2017)

Ich glaube langsam das die Süßkartoffel die neue Avocado ist.


----------



## Aun (23. Oktober 2017)

bitch please



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so toll ist sie auch nicht und auch voll überteuert (selbstanbau ftw....)


----------



## Schrottinator (23. Oktober 2017)

Irgendwie ist mir gerade bewusst geworden, dass ich noch nie in meinem Leben Avocado gegessen habe...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Oktober 2017)

Fühle mich wie ein Nahrungsmittelhipster, wenn ich sage das ich mein lebenlang beides regelmäßig gegessen habe.  

@Schrotti nicht so viel verpasst. Avocado ist recht lecker, aber man kann sich recht flott ein ekel holen. Gibt auch nur selten wirklich gute.


----------



## Manowar (24. Oktober 2017)

Wir kaufen uns auch schon ewig Avocados.

Aber vllt eine in einem Monat.

Zermatscht auf ein Schwarzbrot und Salz drüber.. ist schon lecker


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin gegen Avocados allergisch ¯\_(&#12484_/¯


----------



## Schrottinator (28. Oktober 2017)

Ich mag dich trotzdem.


----------



## Patiekrice (28. Oktober 2017)

Ich mag dich, weil du dieses hipe Gemüse indirekt boykottierst.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2017)

Schrotti unter nem Erotik-YT Film im Kommentarbereich zu lesen ist auch... interessant.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. November 2017)

joah, isso


----------



## Sh1k4ri (10. November 2017)

Zumindest war der Plot gut.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (21. November 2017)

Kann hier jemand vielleicht gute Bluetooth Kopfhörer empfehlen?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. November 2017)

Air pods :>


----------



## Aun (26. November 2017)

guten morgen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (29. November 2017)

Was hast du wieder angestellt?


 
Aus "Ich hab was Neues"
 
Ich schreib mal hier, sonst weint Zam bestimmt wieder ganz hart.
 
Meine Fresse ey..
Ich habe etwas lustiges zu Paties Katzentransportdingen geschrieben.
 
War recht genau so:
(Hab Paties Katzending in nen Spoiler gepackt) Darunter geschrieben:
"wtf 
Ich hab heute Nacht davon geträumt! 
Da war eine Frau (nicht du) die das hinten an den Kopf geschnallt hatte  "
 
 
Ich entschuldige mich in allen Maßen.
Das war absolut unangebracht und verstörend von mir.
 
Mal ernsthaft.. ich weiß nicht, woraus der Job der Mods noch so besteht, aber bei jedem anderen Unternehmen würde ich euch an den Pranger stellen, dass ihr ein Forum zugrunde kommen lasst.
Ich kanns nicht oft genug fragen: Wollt ihr dieses Forum einfach nicht mehr? Ansonsten schließt es doch einfach.


----------



## Aun (29. November 2017)

das war bestimmt derulu, der es in den kommentaren nicht mehr ausgehalten hat


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. November 2017)

Aus "Ich hab was Neues"
 
Ich schreib mal hier, sonst weint Zam bestimmt wieder ganz hart.
 
Meine Fresse ey..
Ich habe etwas lustiges zu Paties Katzentransportdingen geschrieben.
 
War recht genau so:
(Hab Paties Katzending in nen Spoiler gepackt) Darunter geschrieben:
"wtf 
Ich hab heute Nacht davon geträumt! 
Da war eine Frau (nicht du) die das hinten an den Kopf geschnallt hatte  "
 
 
Ich entschuldige mich in allen Maßen.
Das war absolut unangebracht und verstörend von mir.
 
Mal ernsthaft.. ich weiß nicht, woraus der Job der Mods noch so besteht, aber bei jedem anderen Unternehmen würde ich euch an den Pranger stellen, dass ihr ein Forum zugrunde kommen lasst.
Ich kanns nicht oft genug fragen: Wollt ihr dieses Forum einfach nicht mehr? Ansonsten schließt es doch einfach. 
 
 



lel. Ja besteht gefühlt nur noch aus schlechten Marktforschungsversuchen, Shikaris Posts im "Musikthread", sowie dem was tikume und ich kaufen.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. November 2017)

Und was ist mit mir?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. November 2017)

DEUS VULT


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. November 2017)

Und was ist mit mir? 



Du bist halt einfach da. Hab mich auf Steam nur umbenannt, habe dich nicht verlassen. Entwarnung.


----------



## Aun (29. November 2017)

Du bist halt einfach da. Hab mich auf Steam nur umbenannt, habe dich nicht verlassen. Entwarnung.

 

wer hat das nicht? oh wait: ich


----------



## Patiekrice (29. November 2017)

Da schaut man mal einen Nachmittag nicht rein, wa..

 

Manowar ich besuche dich im nächsten Traum 8)


----------



## Ogil (30. November 2017)

Mal ernsthaft.. ich weiß nicht, woraus der Job der Mods noch so besteht, aber bei jedem anderen Unternehmen würde ich euch an den Pranger stellen, dass ihr ein Forum zugrunde kommen lasst.

Ich kanns nicht oft genug fragen: Wollt ihr dieses Forum einfach nicht mehr? Ansonsten schließt es doch einfach. 


 

Der Job der fiesen Foren-zerstörenden Mods ist natürlich zuallererst mit sinnlosen Anfeindungen und Verallgemeinerungen überzogen zu werden.

 

PS: Als fieser Mod kann man auch gelöschte Posts nachschauen - und ich sehe keinen Post von Dir der gelöscht worden ist.


----------



## Manowar (30. November 2017)

Da schaut man mal einen Nachmittag nicht rein, wa..
 
Manowar ich besuche dich im nächsten Traum 8)


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
 


Der Job der fiesen Foren-zerstörenden Mods ist natürlich zuallererst mit sinnlosen Anfeindungen und Verallgemeinerungen überzogen zu werden.
 
PS: Als fieser Mod kann man auch gelöschte Posts nachschauen - und ich sehe keinen Post von Dir der gelöscht worden ist.


 

Dann ist eben das Forum technisch gesehen blöd!
Ich schreib ja nicht ohne Grund so daher 
Ich habs verallgemeinert - ich hätte direkt Zam schreiben können. Der ist mir hier zu strikt mit der Einhaltung der Threadinhalten, wobei wir uns hier eh immer nur mit 5-10 Leuten unterhalten.
Dafür entschuldige ich mich auch gern.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. November 2017)

5-10? Eher 3-5.


----------



## Manowar (30. November 2017)

Shika, Tikume, Sozialkompatibel, Aun, Patie, Ich, Schrotti, Wynn, Zam (bitte sei nicht mehr so blöd, du warst mal toll), der Kaepten, Ogil.

Zähl selber


----------



## Aun (30. November 2017)

Zähl selber  

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (1. Dezember 2017)

Manowar ich besuche dich im nächsten Traum 8)

 

It was amazing

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Dezember 2017)

Gestern Abend das erste Mal seit bestimmt 10-12 Jahren wieder Magic Karten in der Hand gehabt. Hat schon mega Spaß gemacht.

Haben nur mit so "out of the box" Decks gespielt. Für Anfänger eben, da die relativ balanciert sind. Derweil probiere ich mich mal etwas in die Turnierdecks bei Legacy einzulesen.

Was mir besonders gefallen hat ist das taktische Denken, insbesondere da wir zu dritt gespielt haben und die Standard Decks jetzt nicht so viel krasses hergeben.

War ein schöner Abend und da der Cousin meiner Freundin "professioneller" Spieler ist kann ich auch recht gut und zügig was lernen denk ich. ^_^


----------



## Schrottinator (3. Dezember 2017)

Schön, dass es dir Laune macht.  

 

Ich habe damals mit Magic aufgehört, weil es niemanden mehr zum Spielen gab.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Dezember 2017)

Hier gibt es wohl ne recht aktive Szene, deren Laden ist sogar direkt neben dem Warhammerladen in dem ich manchmal einkaufe. Im Sommer bin ich mal dran vorbei gelaufen, aber der markante Geruch von Schweiß hat mich abgeschreckt.

 

Aber klar...keine Mitspieler sind immer ein Problem.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe noch einen Haufen Karten mit Sleeves.. wenn du willst, kann ich sie dir schicken?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Dezember 2017)

Yes pls


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (4. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe noch einen Haufen Karten mit Sleeves.. wenn du willst, kann ich sie dir schicken?

 

Umsonst?  

 

Ich hab auch noch 3 Pack Magic Karten in meiner Kram-Schublade.

Hab permanent Bock mal wieder zu spielen. Fehlt aber einfach an Zeit und ich möchte nicht noch ein teures Hobby haben.

 

Außerdem erinnert es mich immer wieder an mein dummes Stück von einer Mutter.

Die war mal so nett, meine ganzen teuren(!) Karten zu verschenken. Die waren extremst penibel in 5 Ordner einsortiert.

Sie sagt verschenkt.. hat sich bestimmt die Kohle eingesteckt


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du Legacy spielen solltest ist es halt ne Einmalinvestition. Wenn du jetzt nicht gerade ein Deck um Jace baust wird es gar nicht mal so teuer.

Ich hätte gerne ein Bug Shardless Deck, aber bevor ich mir das zulege spiele ich erstmal noch ein bisschen rum und erkundige mich über die Mechaniken die es so gibt. Ich denke am Wichtigsten ist es das Powerlevel auf sein Umfeld anzupassen. Wenn du nur Turnierspieler in deinem Kreis hast wird es lohnend eben ein t1 Deck zu spielen. Ansonsten bombst du entweder alles weg oder siehst kein Land. 

Was ich auch mag ist Standard, da du dann einen recht fairen aber auch rotierenden Kartenpool hast. Ist aber halt teuer, weil du immer nachkaufen musst.

Hab mir ja auch ein paar Legacy T1 Decks zeigen und erklären lassen. Der Großteil vernichtet dich bevor du dran bist oder negiert einfach alles, wirklich alles was du tust während dich kleine billige fliegende Kreaturen nerven.

Was mich an MTG am meisten stört ist aber mangelnde Verfügbarkeit and Display der letzten Jahre. Allein World Wake von 2010 würde jetzt knapp 450 Euro kosten. 
Den Einzelkaufwahn finde ich auch mäßig.

Was halt mega dafür spricht sind die Artworks und die Spielmechaniken in Küchentisch Runden.

Aber wie du überlege ich halt auch... Tabletop frisst schon Unmengen an Geld. Und immer nur dann was kaufen, wenn alles andere bemalt ist macht keinen Spaß. Mit Airsoft liebäugel ich auch seit Jahren, aber naja mal gucken. 


Btw: Alles Gute zum Purzeltag Shika. <3


----------



## Manowar (4. Dezember 2017)

Du sprichst so, als hätte ich mich groß über Magic informiert 

Habe Magic das letzte mal vor knappen ~15 Jahren gespielt 

Müsste mal die Karten nochmal durchgehen, vllt sind da ja auch wieder ein paar Schätze dabei.

 

Deswegen spiel ich ja Hearhstone. Geht fix und brauche kein Geld ausgeben.

RNG nervt nur manchmal, manchmal ists aber auch lustig. Spiele nicht umsonst manchmal mit Yogg.

 

Airsoft ging bei mir schwer ins Geld.

Zu Höchstzeiten bin ich da mit knappen 5k Euro an mir rumgelaufen.

Natürlich kann man auch mit ~300&#8364; komplett sein.

 

 

Glückwunsch Shika


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Dezember 2017)

Bei Airsoft hatte ich halt an ne KRISS Vector gedacht, ne g18c als Sidearm und das SSG24 SR von Novritsch.

Auf Militärkleidung hab ich auch nicht sooo Lust, wenn eher was urbanes mit digitarn. Da müsste aber halt auch das Gelände passen. Wenigstens sind Brille und Gesichtsmaske nicht so teuer. Schienbein und Knieschoner auch nicht.

Für 300 Euro bekommste aber halt auch nur Schrott, das macht glaube ich dann wenig Spaß. In Wiesbaden gäbe es sogar ein Verein, da die aber kein eigenes Gelände mehr haben fällt das für mich weg. Bei mir gibts im Stadtverband 1-2 Teams aber deren Internetpräsenz zumindest hat mich abgeschreckt. 
Was mich viel mehr ärgert ist, dass ich keinen Platz habe wirklich in Ruhe zu üben. 

Hearthstone hat mich irgendwie komplett verloren, hab in letzter Zeit zwar wieder mal ein paar Runden gespielt aber der Anteil an sinnigen Karten ist mir einfach zu gering. Gerade bei neuen Editionen. Mag sein das zB die Elementarsynergien stark sind, trotzdem bummst dich ein Facehunter immer noch in 3-4 Zügen. 

Die Balance hat Ha halt total verloren mittlerweile und das RNG nervt mich auch extremst. 
Auch fehlt mir die Haptik und das Gesellige. :/


----------



## Manowar (4. Dezember 2017)

Bei einer Vector brauchst du erstmal keine Side.

Wenn du -wie ich- mit einem M16 (1m lang) rumlaufen würdest, hast du keine Lust auf Gebäude. Da ist eine Pistole Pflicht.

Die Glock18c hat nen Mordsspaß gemacht  Aber du benutzt sie einfach nicht VA, sonst ist das Magazin nach einem ziehen am Abzug leer. Das Ding RAST.

Abgesehen davon, darf man in DE nicht vollautomatisch schießen.

Im Ausland kann man dann erstmal die Waffe demontieren, um die Selectorplate zu tauschen, um dann VA zu schießen. Diese muss man vor dem Grenzübergang wieder wechseln, dass die Waffe nur Semi schießt.

Wichtig, da du sonst eine illegale Waffe hast.

Ich hatte immer eine M9 oder eine Glock17.

Schienbeinschoner? 

Scharfschützengewehr beim Airsoft.. sehr ernüchternd. Jede andere Waffe schießt annähernd genau so. Mein M16 z.B. ist genauso präzise, schießt dazu aber noch VA. Wozu also?

 

Zum Einstieg würde ich es eh anders machen.

Gebrauchte Mp5 +4-5 Magazine.

BDU von Ebay. Gebraucht oder neu.

Weste https://www.kotte-zeller.de/Traegerweste-Modular-System-oliv.htm?websale8=kotte-zeller-shop&pi=27163&ci=010062

und dazu MOLLE Taschen von Ebay.

Schutzbrille billig? Vergiss es. Willst du nicht.Und bitte denke nicht an die M44 Staub(!)schutzbrille. Hätte noch eine sehr gute von ESS oder Bollé -bin mir gerade nicht sicher. Kannste für 50&#8364; haben.

Knieschoner hätte ich auch noch. Ansonsten wirklich nicht billig. 

Sind jetzt nicht ganz 300&#8364;, aber sagen wir mal 500&#8364;

 

 

Damit haste erstmal alles zum spielen.

Vernünftig spielen kannst du eh nur im Ausland.

Kontakt über einschlägige Internetforen.

Bedenke aber: Die Top Vereine sind elitär bis zum abwinken. Ist im Grunde wie ein Golfclub. Wenn du keine teuren Klamotten hast, spielste bei den Kleinen.

 

Fang lieber an zu Angeln. 

 

 

 

Ich kann verstehen wenn man von Hearthstone weggeht. 

Hab nicht den mega Ehrgeiz wie früher, aber für zwischendurch einfach gut um den Kopf fit zu halten.

Egal was für Karten du spielst: Es gibt immer 3-4 T1 Decks, die immer gespielt werden. 

Wenn du Elementare spielst, ist es kein wunder wenn du weggeklatscht wirst


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Dezember 2017)

Angeln is auch geil.

Stimmt das hab ich vergessen mit der g18c die rattert das Magazinen fast instant durch. Wobei ich diese Gesetzeslage affig finde du kannst mit allem anderen mehr Schaden anrichten. Sogar meine Nerf Gun is VA.  
Für die Kleintierjagd im Bushcraftbereich gibt es zB. die Pocketshot das ist ne Art Steinschleudee mit Metallkugeln. Du ziehst den Latexkolben einfach zurück, schießt mit locker 350fps Löcher in Körper, wenn nicht sogar Durchschüsse. Das ist aber erlaubt genau wie Luftgewehre mit Metallkugeln. Good Job.

Vector ist halt eine meiner Lieblibgswaffen, genau wie die Famas. Bei letzterer sollen die Replicas aber alle scheiße sein. Mir gefallen generell französische Waffen einfach. :> 

Das man mit ner SR jetzt keinen wirklichen Vorteil gegenüber einer M16 hat ist mir leider bewusst. Geht mir aber mehr um's Feeling. 

Naaa ich dachte natürlich nicht an eine Staubschutzbrille  
Finde Schienbeinschoner wie ihn Einstatzkräfte oft haben einfach optisch ansprechend. Hat keinen tieferen Sinn.


Bei HS spiele ich wenn nur Priester. Hab alle anderen Helden auf Gold :v


----------



## Manowar (4. Dezember 2017)

Hatten mal was lustiges bei einer Grenztkontrolle. 

Wurden angehalten "Haben sie Drogen oder Schusswaffen im Auto?"

"Ja, Waffen"

Er macht direkt den Knopf am Holster auf.

"Keine Sorge, sind nur Airsoft Waffen"

Dem Gesetz nach, sind es nunmal Waffen.

Er wollte die dann natürlich sehen und überprüfen.

Er fand die Waffen so beeindruckend, dass er mal schießen wollte.

Dann haben wir ihn erstmal aufgeklärt, dass das nicht erlaubt ist 

Er durfte natürlich..

 

Genauso kannst du eine Armbrust kaufen.

Wenn du jemanden töten willst, machst du es einfach.

Es gibt einfach viele unsinnige Gesetze.

 

Ich weiß nicht ob es eine neue Version gibt. Meine Airsoft Zeit ist seit ~6 Jahren rum.

Aber die Famas war mit einer der ersten AEGs. War der schlimmste Plastikbomber von allen. Hat geknarzt und geknackt bis zum geht nicht mehr.

 

Wenn man beim AS Scharfschütze sein will, geht nichts an Gas vorbei.

Nen schönes Gewehr und Pistole mit Gas, darauf einen Schalldämpfer (auch nicht legal in DE).

Dazu einen Ghilli Suit.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Dezember 2017)

Finde Gas eig. lästig aber die KRISS Vector läuft auch mit leider am Besten.
Surpressors sind wohl nicht mehr verboten. Sind in nahe zu jedem deutschen Airsoftshop zu kaufen.
Die Armbrust soll jetzt ja wohl verboten werden. Bzw auf Schein laufen. 

Tokio Marui stellt soweit ich weiß Famas Modelle her für rund 300 Dollar. Aber was ich so gelesen habe sind die mau, es sei denn du investierst nochmal viel Geld und noch mehr Zeit.


----------



## Aun (4. Dezember 2017)

4-5 magazine? spielen die leute echt nur noch real? was ist aus den guten alten highcaps geworden?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Dezember 2017)

Ist verpöhnt.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. Dezember 2017)

KÖNNT IHR MAL AUFHÖREN EUCH ÜBER KNARREN ZU UNTERHALTEN MENSCHEN STERBEN DADURCH OK?


----------



## Manowar (5. Dezember 2017)

Finde Gas eig. lästig aber die KRISS Vector läuft auch mit leider am Besten.
Surpressors sind wohl nicht mehr verboten. Sind in nahe zu jedem deutschen Airsoftshop zu kaufen.
Die Armbrust soll jetzt ja wohl verboten werden. Bzw auf Schein laufen.

Tokio Marui stellt soweit ich weiß Famas Modelle her für rund 300 Dollar. Aber was ich so gelesen habe sind die mau, es sei denn du investierst nochmal viel Geld und noch mehr Zeit.

 

Gas macht richtig laune. War halt im Winter blöde.

Kannste dir ja als Deko kaufen. Das anbringen ist nicht erlaubt.

Deswegen hab ich mir ja auch noch schnell eine Armbrust gekauft. 

Wobei ich mich demnächst eh mal an einen Schein mache.

Es gab damals nur TM  Da wird sich schon was getan haben. Da die Famas aber so unsinnig gebaut wurde, wird das knarzen keine Ende haben.
 

 


4-5 magazine? spielen die leute echt nur noch real? was ist aus den guten alten highcaps geworden?

 

Highcaps sind ok, wenn man AS wie Paintball spielt.

4-5 fürn Anfang. Ich bin am Ende mit 12 rumgelaufen. Hatten aber auch Szenarien die 24h+ liefen.

Highcaps sind gay!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Dezember 2017)

Wieso sollte man keine anbringen dürfen? Das ist doch auch mega unsinnig. Keine Diskredition an dich sondern eher an die mal wieder dämliche Gesetzesgrundlage hier.

Bin mir sicher ne Vector auf Einzelschuss und Überstoß macht richtig Laune... nicht.

Warte dann wohl mal noch ab bis sich da was tut. Da hab ich ja bei jedem Import mega den Knarz. -.-


----------



## Manowar (5. Dezember 2017)

Nichtmal Jäger dürfen einen Schalldämpfer benutzen.

 

Überstoß ..thats what she said! Meinst du nen Feuerstoß, bzw "burst"? Nicht legal. 

 

Bei dieser linken Regierung wird sich da garnichts tun.

 

Gibt doch das Schengener Abkommen. Aber ich werde hier definitiv keine Anleitung zur illegalen Waffenbeschaffung geben!

 

Wenn man außerhalb der EU bestellt, gibts keinen Knarz. Das gibt eine Anzeige die sich gesalzen hat.

AS Waffen die nicht geprüft ("F" im Fünfeck) sind oder vollautmatisch laufen werden in DE als echte Waffen gehandhabt.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Dezember 2017)

Jop war noch mental bei Pubg, meine natürlich Feuerstoß.  Oho nur mit Einzelschuß... das macht Laune. Nicht.

Es gibt Mittel und Wege alles mögliche zu importieren, aber das wäre mir das Risiko auch einfach nicht wert. 

Das ist alles echt mau, ich meine das ist fucking Spielzeug. Alles Mögliche ist deutlich gefährlicher. Man braucht glaube ich erst ab 7,5J n Waffenschein bei den Airsoftwaffen ne? 
Das man bei 7 J keine VA Waffen haben will kann ich nachvollziehen da kannste Leuten schon ordentlich verletzen. Genauso aber im Einzelschuss.

Ist halt schön das mal wieder runterreguliert wird obwohl es nicht nötig ist. Aber was reg ich mich auf, man darf hier ja nicht mal - streng genommen- in der Natur schlafen. Brauche mich eigentlich gar nicht wundern. 

Mir erklärt sich einfach eine wirklich begründete Sinnhaftigkeit bei einigen unserer Gesetze nicht.


----------



## Manowar (5. Dezember 2017)

Da früher jeder von uns einfach bestellt hat, zeigt wie einfach es ist an Waffen zu kommen.

 

Generell ist die Grenze bei 7,5J - Luftgewehr z.B. auch.

Naja du redest so, als wäre es legal irgendwelche Tuningteile zu verbauen. 

 

Nicht in der Natur schlafen sowieso nicht. Du darfst nichtmal abseits der Wege gehen, wenn du im Wald spazierst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Dezember 2017)

Nein ich habe nur Probleme mich mit unserer Gesetzeslage diesbezüglich zu arrangieren.

Das es scheinbar nicht legal ist akzeptiere ich aber und fang das Airsoft Hobby dann lieber gar nicht erst an. Ist mir zu viel Kastration und auf illegale Tuningteile oder Platten umzubauen wie du es bei g18c erwähnt hast hab ich keine Lust. Bin da doch recht gesetzestreu. :v 
Mir erschließt sich halt nicht warum man seine Bevölkerung so an der Hundeleine halten und eingrenzen muss. Als wären wir nicht mündig. 

Keine Sorge Zam musst nichts löschen, hier wird nichts böses geplant nur bisschen gemosere.


----------



## Manowar (5. Dezember 2017)

Platte umbauen ist bei einer AEG. Bei Gas nochmal komplizierter.

Das ist gesetzlich vollkommen i.O., wenn du das im Ausland machst und vor der Rückfahrt wieder zurückbaust.

 

Über Gesetze brauchen wir hier nicht reden. Es ist halt alles ziemlich links und ziemlich grün. 

Kann ja auch nen paar Schmankerl von Gesetzen erzählen was das Angeln betrifft 

 

Ich denke auch nicht, das ich hier irgendwas illegales geschrieben habe. 

Hab sogar recht eindrücklich gewarnt.

Denke ich?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Dezember 2017)

Ja gerne, hau mal raus.


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe den Sprung von MTG zu Waffenkonfigs irgendwie verpasst. Das war - seltsamerweise - so fließend.


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2017)

da muss ich doch glatt mal wieder meine m14 rausholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Dezember 2017)

Wie Mano sagte: Airsoft Waffen sind hier so dermaßen reglementiert, dass du nur im Ausland vernünftig spielen kannst. Aber gegen Bögen und Armbrüste sagt keiner was ...


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2017)

hat jemand lust willhelm tell nachzuspielen? ich schieße natürlich


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Dezember 2017)

https://letterboxd.com/tschykaplyat/

Folgt mal pitches :v


----------



## Schrottinator (5. Dezember 2017)

Fehlt eigentlich nur das Banjo und etwas Moonshine.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Dezember 2017)

Das gibts erst wieder Freitagabend.


----------



## Manowar (5. Dezember 2017)

da muss ich doch glatt mal wieder meine m14 rausholen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 
Mein absolutes Lieblingsgewehr. Es ist einfach sehr sexy! Mit richtigem Holz oder Plaste?
Das Ding macht real einfach ein so einzigartiges Schussgeräusch. 
 
https://letterboxd.com/tschykaplyat/

Folgt mal pitches :v

 
Ich kann dir nicht folgen. 
Also so.. ich weiß nicht was du meinst.
Sieht aus wie eine Streaming Seite 
 
Fehlt eigentlich nur das Banjo und etwas Moonshine.

 
Ich hab letztens noch überlegt, ob ich mir nicht ein Banjo kaufe. 
Hab ich schonmal erwähnt, dass ich soo unglaublich gern in die USA ziehen würde?
Mein Weiblein will nicht 
Gegen Moonshine hab ich eh nichts.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VRFeL4oQxD0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Wer sieht wie ich mein Bier küsse, lade ich auf ein Bier ein.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Dezember 2017)

Das ist wie last.fm nur für Filme. Kannste tracken was du guckst


----------



## Manowar (6. Dezember 2017)

Ist doch bestimmt nur ein Trick. Ich will dich nicht nackig sehen


----------



## Aun (6. Dezember 2017)

Ist doch bestimmt nur ein Trick. Ich will dich nicht nackig sehen

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2017)

Der erinnert mich irgendwie sehr an meinen Bruder


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2017)

hier noch was für deine träume



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (7. Dezember 2017)

Facebook


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Dezember 2017)

Facebook



Willkommen in 2010 Schrotti


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2017)

Willkommen in 2004 Schrotti

 

fixed. ihr seid alt!


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2017)

hier noch was für deine träume 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




   

 

Ich steh mehr auf trainiert.

THICC ist nicht so mein Ding.

 


 

fixed. ihr seid alt!

 

Ja.  

Bei dem Konzert was ich gepostet habe, stand ich vorne beim Einlass. Da mein Kumpel ne Karte vergessen hat.. stand ich da ne Weile. 

Da hat mich doch ernsthaft nen Mädel angequatscht (weil ich hinterm Gitter stand), mit "Könnten sie mir helfen".

Ich stand da mit einer zerrissenen kurzen Tarnhose, mit einer Motörhead Jacke.

Das ist kein Scherz... das habe ich noch nie erlebt. Aber DAS hat mich mit einem Schlag 10 Jahre älter werden lassen.

Und ich hätte auch nie geglaubt, wie sehr einen das treffen kann.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Dezember 2017)

Das O in Manowar steht wohl für Opa :v


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2017)

Das "B" in Sozialinkompatibel steht wohl für "Verpiss dich junger *B*engel!"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Dezember 2017)

Exakt oder für belanglos. Als Aliteration für belangloser bengel


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin dafür nicht genug gebildet.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Dezember 2017)

Natürlich nicht, du bist sicher tattoowiert.


----------



## Manowar (7. Dezember 2017)

Ay, sir!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2017)

Das grenzt hier schon an spam


----------



## Aun (7. Dezember 2017)

Aufs mowl? Sei froh das wenigstens über etwas geredet wird


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2017)

Komm her brudi ich geb dir faust.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Dezember 2017)

Vallah billah du Huso komm her brudi ich geb dir faust amk.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2017)

Leg mir keine Wörter in den Mund Rico...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich leg dir gleich was ganz anderes in den Mund Florian...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. Dezember 2017)

Ich leg dir gleich was ganz anderes in den Mund Florian...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (8. Dezember 2017)

Das ist ja wieder ekelig hier


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Dezember 2017)

Sozis neuer/alter Lieblingssmily :v


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Dezember 2017)

Yes :v


----------



## Aun (9. Dezember 2017)

das v? steht das für show bob and vagene?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Dezember 2017)

Exakt!:vagene :cock


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schrottinator (10. Dezember 2017)

Ich mag Poppi.


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich mag auch poppi poppi

5&#8364; / 30min


----------



## Aun (11. Dezember 2017)

was ist das? so wenig will nicht mal die billigste cracknutte


----------



## Manowar (11. Dezember 2017)

Hab letztens noch einen Artikel über Prostitution in Griechenland gelesen.

So traurig es ist, aber doch.

 

Und ich hab nicht damit angefangen!


----------



## Aun (13. Dezember 2017)

Das ist unser neuer Kosename für Aun.

Hast nur den neuen Trend verpasst Zam 

 

Was spricht gegen das GW Farbschema?

 

ich mag sozi auch nicht in allen belangen ( was ich aber respektiere), nur muss ich ihn nicht denunzieren

zam verpasst so einiges ^^

gegen das gw farbschema spricht aus rein historischer sicht überhaupt nichts, da es sich um ihre eigene schöpfung, ihr eigenes gedankengut handelt handelt.
wenn dann solche leute wie sozi kommen, ihre dg pink anmalen, sie auf einem tunier/display/whatever als dg bezeichnen, ist das gekloppe sehr schnell sehr groß.

 

fremdes eigentum, selbst der breiten masse zur verfügung gestellt, würde ich nie anfassen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Dezember 2017)

ich mag sozi auch nicht in allen belangen ( was ich aber respektiere), nur muss ich ihn nicht denunzieren
zam verpasst so einiges ^^
gegen das gw farbschema spricht aus rein historischer sicht überhaupt nichts, da es sich um ihre eigene schöpfung, ihr eigenes gedankengut handelt handelt.
wenn dann solche leute wie sozi kommen, ihre dg pink anmalen, sie auf einem tunier/display/whatever als dg bezeichnen, ist das gekloppe sehr schnell sehr groß.
 
fremdes eigentum, selbst der breiten masse zur verfügung gestellt, würde ich nie anfassen.




Wenn ich historisch korrekt bemalen wollen würde geh ich zu den Nazis und Nietenzählern bei Bolt Action oder irgendeinem anderen geschichtlichem Flopsystem.
Sie werden nicht pink, keine Sorge. Die Männlichkeit deiner geliebten Blechdosen wird nicht bedroht.

Das ist so ein Faktor den ich bei Warhammer nicht verstehe. Menschen mit ihren Grau in Grau Armeen meckern gegen bemalte Armeen in alternativen Farbschemata.
Mittlerweile hat sich 30k ja auch als recht "treues" System entwickelt was Fluff und Bemalung angeht. Aber 40k ist davon weit entfernt.


----------



## Aun (14. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


themawechsel!


----------



## CadBane123 (14. Dezember 2017)

Aaaaargh verpennt!


----------



## Magogan (16. Dezember 2017)

Hab meine erste Crowdfunding-Kampagne gestartet für ein Spiel, das ich entwickle, jetzt muss ich nur noch schaffen, dass die mehr als 120 Aufrufe bekommt xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Dezember 2017)

Hab meine erste Crowdfunding-Kampagne gestartet für ein Spiel, das ich entwickle, jetzt muss ich nur noch schaffen, dass die mehr als 120 Aufrufe bekommt xD

Bitte, ich will backen.


----------



## Magogan (16. Dezember 2017)

Bitte, ich will backen.

 

Wirklich? Okay, dann hier mal der Link zum Crowdfunding: https://cubeuniverse.net/crowdfunding

 

Anderenfalls gibt es hier Kuchenrezepte zum Backen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (16. Dezember 2017)

Wo genau ist jetzt der Unterschied zu Minecraft? No Offense.


----------



## Magogan (16. Dezember 2017)

Wo genau ist jetzt der Unterschied zu Minecraft? No Offense. 

 

Mehr Features (Universum, Quests, Dungeons, ...), kleinere Blöcke, schönere Landschaften mit riesigen Bergen, Raumschiffe, Bauhöhe von 4096 Blöcken, bessere Grafik, ein anderes Kampfsystem, ein anderes Crafting-System, ...


----------



## Ogil (16. Dezember 2017)

Pro-Tipp: Wenn man unter "Legal/Impressum" eine externe Seite verlinkt dann sollte es die auch geben. Sonst ist das vermutlich nicht legal.


----------



## Magogan (16. Dezember 2017)

Pro-Tipp: Wenn man unter "Legal/Impressum" eine externe Seite verlinkt dann sollte es die auch geben. Sonst ist das vermutlich nicht legal.


Hmm, macht Sinn. Keine Ahnung, wie ich das übersehen konnte...


----------



## Patiekrice (16. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

viel Erfolg.


----------



## Magogan (16. Dezember 2017)

Danke. Was soll mir das GIF von Gran Torino (?) sagen? *kopfkratz*


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Dezember 2017)

Auch wenn solche Spiele nicht mein Fall sind, Respekt für den Inhalt und die Formulierung. 300k sind zwar viel zu viel für ein Projekt dieser Art aber trotzdem viel Glück. Gibt anderere Kickstarter Projekte, die mit weitaus weniger mehr geschafft haben als gedacht.


----------



## Magogan (17. Dezember 2017)

300.000 Euro sind nicht zu viel. Ich hab alles genau aufgeführt, wofür das Geld gebraucht wird. Und ich werde selbst auf einiges an Gehalt verzichten, trotzdem lande ich bei 300.000 Euro, die ich für die Umsetzung brauche. Und ich habe auch bisher schon ca. 30.000 Euro reingesteckt an Arbeitszeit (berechnet in entgangenem Nettogehalt) und Ausgaben.

Aktuell hat aber außer meiner Mutter niemand auch nur einen Euro gegeben. Ich frage mich, was ich falsch mache... Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass der Trailer erst rund 100 Aufrufe hat, das also einfach nicht gefunden wird.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (17. Dezember 2017)

Mich persönlich schrecken schon so Angaben wie flexibles Funding Ziel ab und wie gesagt...es sieht halt aus wie Minecraft.
 
Ich finde es schwer zu sehen was ich da überhaupt bekomme. Der Eyecatcher fehlt
mir zumindest.

Bei 100 Aufrufen is es ja auch kein Wunder. (facebook)Werbung hilft.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (17. Dezember 2017)

Der Markt ist halt gesättigt. CubeWorld, Minecraft, Trove, Portal Knights, Terraria, Astroneer, No Mans Sky usw usw. Sind vielleicht alle nicht wie dein Spiel, weisen aber gewisse Ähnlichkeiten auf. Also solange du kein ausgefallenen Artstyle (Cuphead) oder ein noch nicht komplett durchgelutschtes Spielsystem (Stardew Valley) hast, wird das auch nicht mehr werden.

 

Mit dem Namen tust du dir halt auch keinen gefallen.

 

 

Edit: Und mein Virenscanner schlägt bei deiner Demo an. Muss nichts heißen, aber nur so zur Info.


----------



## Magogan (17. Dezember 2017)

Das mit dem Virenscanner liegt daran, dass die Anwendung nicht signiert ist. Dafür muss ich erst ein Zertifikat für ca. 200 Euro kaufen...


----------



## Magogan (19. Dezember 2017)

Urghs, die wollen, dass ich meine Firma bei (z.B.) Google eintrage, damit ich das Code Signing Certificate bekomme. Jetzt bekomme ich eine Postkarte von Google 

 

Hab aber immer noch recht wenige Aufrufe und vor allem wenige Downloads, obwohl das kostenlos ist...


----------



## Patiekrice (19. Dezember 2017)

ach olol. Bis eben gar nicht auf den Nickname geachtet. ^

 

 

 

 

Die wenigen Downloads könnten evtl daran liegen:


Edit: Und mein Virenscanner schlägt bei deiner Demo an. Muss nichts heißen, aber nur so zur Info.


----------



## Aun (19. Dezember 2017)

ach olol. Bis eben gar nicht auf den Nickname geachtet. ^

 

 

 

 

Die wenigen Downloads könnten evtl daran liegen:

 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (19. Dezember 2017)

Die wenigen Downloads könnten evtl daran liegen:


Ne, der Virenscanner meckert erst, wenn du das ausführen willst, nicht schon beim Download.

 

Ich werde aber mal versuchen, etwas mehr auf das Universum und die anderen Features hinzuweisen, die das Spiel von Minecraft abgrenzen. Bald sollte ich es schaffen, die ersten Quests einzubauen, dann kann ich auch das zeigen - und dann kann keiner mehr so einfach sagen, dass es nur ein billiger Minecraft-Klon wäre.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (20. Dezember 2017)

Hab aber immer noch recht wenige Aufrufe und vor allem wenige Downloads, _*obwohl das kostenlos ist...*_

 

sorry aun, ich musste mal dein bild klauen. das war es mir für dieses zitat einfach wert.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (20. Dezember 2017)

ach olol. Bis eben gar nicht auf den Nickname geachtet. ^

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

Um es kurz zu sagen, ich halte nichts von deinem Spiel. Da kannst du mir sogar ein bißchen Geld für geben und ich würds nicht runterladen. 

Minecraft aber auch nicht..

 

 

Trotzdem als kleine Hilfe und aus eigener Erfahrung - weils mein Job ist:

Es ist egal, wie gut das Produkt ist, wenn die Vermarktung nicht da ist.

Wie macht man ein Geschäft? 10% Produkt und 90% Vermarktung (Anfangs).

Welches Alter hat deine Zielgruppe?

Social Media wurde schon genannt und ist richtig. Facebook (wurde genannt) wird da aber nicht richtig sein.

Facebook ist "out" bei den u20. Da gibts eher die "Alten".

Beschäftige dich mit solchen Sachen und mache die passende Werbung. 

Du schaust gerne Twitch. Biete einem Kohle an, dein Spiel zu spielen.

Vermarktung ist das A und O.

 

Peace out!


----------



## Magogan (20. Dezember 2017)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich kümmere mich nebenbei auch um die Vermarktung, allerdings muss ich vorrangig das Spiel entwickeln, damit die Leute etwas haben, was man auch spielen kann, damit sie es eher weiterverbreiten. Immerhin ist der Download ja kostenlos, da sollte es bestimmt einige Leute geben, die das zumindest austesten wollen - und die sollen auch sehen, dass sich da jemand Mühe gegeben und viel Zeit investiert hat und dass das Spiel Potenzial hat, was man mit einem Euro oder so unterstützen kann.


----------



## Manowar (20. Dezember 2017)

Den Menschen ist scheiss egal was du investiert hast.

Du hast den Weg beschrieben, der vor dir liegt, bzw was du implementieren willst. Halte diesen Plan ein und zeig es mit Patchnotes.

 

Wo bietest du dein Spiel an?

Gibt es irgendwo Werbung?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Dezember 2017)

Geh in die Höhle des Löwen!


----------



## Manowar (20. Dezember 2017)

Das sind genau so abgewichste Abzocker wie ich auch 

Bloß haben die mir Kohle zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (20. Dezember 2017)

ich hoffe doch du siehst nicht so abgewichst aus ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (20. Dezember 2017)

Nee, aber er wird gerne abgewichst.


----------



## Magogan (21. Dezember 2017)

Den Menschen ist scheiss egal was du investiert hast.
Du hast den Weg beschrieben, der vor dir liegt, bzw was du implementieren willst. Halte diesen Plan ein und zeig es mit Patchnotes.
 
Wo bietest du dein Spiel an?
Gibt es irgendwo Werbung?

Ich habe in ein paar Foren geschrieben, aber meist ist Werbung in Foren unerwünscht. Auf itch.io hab ich das auch vorgestellt. Ich werde wohl, sobald es das Quest-Update gibt, einen neuen Trailer machen und Werbung auf YouTube schalten.


----------



## Manowar (24. Dezember 2017)

Moin ihr Nasen.

Den paar Schnuckeligen Menschen hier wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## Patiekrice (25. Dezember 2017)

Den paar Schnuckeligen Menschen hier wünsche ich frohe Weihnachten.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

Dir und deinen Liebsten eine schöne Zeit. :>


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Dezember 2017)

Happy X-mas boys und Patie


----------



## Aun (26. Dezember 2017)

und Patie 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ansonsten gilt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (27. Dezember 2017)

Dann lass die Hose runter!

 

 


 

Dir und deinen Liebsten eine schöne Zeit. :>

 

Danke 

 

 

Merkwürdiges Weihnachten.

Musste mit meinem Weiblein 2 mal ins Krankenhaus. (Alles gut)

Mein Vadder lacht sich gerade eine aus der Ukraine an.. Sie+ Sohn(12).

Sie kann recht gut deutsch. Der Junge garnicht. (Gibt aber tatsächlich mal jemanden, den ich in Fifa schlagen kann!)

Sie versorgt einen permanent mit Essen und ja, es passiert wirklich..Vodka.

Alle sehr nett und ich werde mich seeeehr gut mit denen stellen, weil der Bruder von der Alten ein Oligarch ist 

Die Tochter (22) kam zum Glück nicht mit. 

Arbeitet als Model in Russland. Nicht so ein abgemagertes Dingen.. daher: Holy f*ck.


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2017)

never stick your dick in crazy!


----------



## Manowar (27. Dezember 2017)

Eher ist mein Vadder ein bißchen "crazy".

 

Aber ich behalte mir "Never stick you dick in".

Wenn ich die Tochter da mal kennenlerne, könnte es ablaufen wie in nem Porno mit dem Titel " I slept with my stepsister" 

 

Was ich natürlich nicht könnte.. 

 

 

Irgendwie klingt das nicht spannend genug.

Besser ist "Stepsiser in a dino costume drives around with a Segway, then gets f**cked in the a**"


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2017)

erzähl mir mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Dezember 2017)

Vermittel mir mal die 22 Jährige, wenn ihr Bruder Kohle hat!


----------



## Manowar (27. Dezember 2017)

Der Bruder von der Alten.

Also, die Mutter die es mit meinem Dad tut.

 

Du bist auch vergeben!!


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Dezember 2017)

Vermittel mir mal die 22 Jährige, wenn ihr Bruder Kohle hat! 

 

das wäre dann in dem Fall aber der Onkel der 22-Jährigen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Dezember 2017)

Der Bruder von der Alten.
Also, die Mutter die es mit meinem Dad tut.
 
Du bist auch vergeben!!



Das ist alles durchgesprochen. Ich darf fremdheiraten (ohne Ehevertrag) um uns fette Millionen abzusahnen. Also kein Stress!:v

@patie von mir aus könnte es auch ein Elch sein, solange das Geld stimmt.


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2017)

20 bucks are 20 bucks


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Dezember 2017)

Solang Million dahinter steht und es Euro, Englische Pfund oder Amerikanische Dollar sind stimm ich zu :v


----------



## Aun (27. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nigga pls


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2017)

Sozi braucht nur jemanden der ihm Magic Karten kauft :v


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. Dezember 2017)

Bei dem was ich so brauche, sollte er/sie/es schon Millionär sein.


----------



## Manowar (28. Dezember 2017)

Das ist alles durchgesprochen. Ich darf fremdheiraten (ohne Ehevertrag) um uns fette Millionen abzusahnen. Also kein Stress!:v
 

 

Das ist so unfair!

Meine will sowas nicht.. sonst wär ich früher mit Kate Beckinsale zusammen gekommen


----------



## Manowar (29. Dezember 2017)

Ja. Öhm. Fuck.

 

Die Tochter landet morgen in Düsseldorf.

 

Und die liebe Anshelika hat mir gerade nen Video aus ihrem Urlaub gezeigt, wie sie im Bikini abtanzt.

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2017)

Und die liebe Anshelika hat mir gerade nen Video aus ihrem Urlaub gezeigt, wie sie im Bikini abtanzt.

 

 

 

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würg de gürk!


----------



## Manowar (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich liebe diesen Film 

 

Ich hab da echt bange vor!

Das gibt nen riesen Eifersuchtsgetue..


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2017)

schick mir mal nen selbstlöschendes bild (ka wie der scheiß heißt) dann fälle ich mal ein neutrales urteil


----------



## Manowar (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich werde unauffällig Bilder machen und diese natürlich mit euch teilen 

 

Und ich hab echt keine Ahnung was du meinst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. Dezember 2017)

Ehrenmann. Schick uns das Video.


----------



## Patiekrice (29. Dezember 2017)

Kommen wir mal wieder zu den wichtigen Dingen; Im Steam ist vieles bis zu 75% reduziert.


----------



## Aun (29. Dezember 2017)

ach die steam scheisse interessiert doch keinen schwanz und fotze mehr. hat eh schon jeder oder ist so runtergeritten usw.
wer spielt heutzutage noch pubg? nur noch cheaterchinesen, die sich gegenseitig dafür ne ohrfeige verpassen  
die ganz harten spielen und streamen doch von ihrer switch ^^

ot: ich hab schon lange nichts mehr gesehen, was mich wirklich bei steam gereizt hat....


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Dezember 2017)

die ganz harten spielen und streamen doch von ihrer switch ^^


----------



## Manowar (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich spiele noch Pubg 

Wolfenstein 2 ist gerade im Angebot.. reizt schon ein wenig.

Ansonsten ist es mir gerade zu nervig Spiele zu kaufen. Dieser ganze DLC Wahn geht mir auf die Eier.


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2017)

das war auch eher sarkastisch gemeint. ok wolfenstein ist ein argument. da habe ich aber lieber die uncutversion.das mit den dlc ist wirklich nervig geworden


----------



## Manowar (30. Dezember 2017)

Uncut. Genau deswegen hole ich es nicht.

Ich weiß garnicht mehr ob man das umgehen kann. Muss ich mich mal einlesen


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2017)

da ich nicht weiß ob das spiel standalone ist oder sowieso direkt in der steambiblo landet: iwie den ländercode umgehen


----------



## Manowar (30. Dezember 2017)

Landet bei Steam.

Ich weiß jetzt wie es geht. Darf ich hier aber nicht schreiben.

 

Ansich find ich diese Zensur schon echt fürn Eimer. 

Mit Hakenkreuzen die zu irgendwelchen anderen Zeichen werden, kann ich gut leben und juckt mich nicht.

Aber das Jiddisch zu übersprechen find ich schon schwer daneben.

Hitler bekommt nen anderen Bart etc.. 

Was soll das?


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2017)

bei adi musste ich an justice league denken 
wie ist das eigentlich bei den amis? wenn deine alte hochschwanger und nackt auf dir sitzt


----------



## Schrottinator (30. Dezember 2017)

Damals beim Release gab es ein riesengroßer Aufschrei um die Szene. Es wurde allerdings darüber gejammert, dass Nazis verschossen werden...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2017)

Ob Deutschland jemals seine Geschichtsbewältigung hinbekommt? Man weiß es nicht.

Anstatt offen damit umzugehen wird verboten und verschleiert. (aber hauptsache 24/7 Hitlerdokus auf N24)

Gibt's im Sale was interessantes? Ansonsten dödel ich halt weiter bei League und Pubg rum.


----------



## Manowar (30. Dezember 2017)

wie ist das eigentlich bei den amis? wenn deine alte hochschwanger und nackt auf dir sitzt 

 

Ich kann dir nicht folgen  

 

 

Sale eben nur Wolfenstein.


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2017)

Ist ne Szene aus wolfenstein. Sie Sitz nackt,schwanger,rittlings auf dir uns knallt Nazis ab


----------



## Manowar (30. Dezember 2017)

Hilft mir echt nicht dabei Geld zu sparen.

Ich brauch es!


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Dezember 2017)

wow, Aun. Fuck you. Wollte halt nett sein.

 

 

Ich habe mir Spiele von meiner Wishlist geholt.


----------



## Manowar (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke nicht, das es so rüberkommen sollte


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03ucFqzmCzU

 

 

ufff...


----------



## Patiekrice (30. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Dezember 2017)

Naja ist schon fragwürdig, dass sich da geweigert wird, mit teils stark fragwürdigen Argumenten, Führungszeugnisse zu fordern oder kurz mal den Namen in ne Kartei zu tippen.

Der Täterschutz in Amerika ist ja schon deutlich geringer als hier bei uns.

 

Klar wird der minderjährige Anteil an Turnierspielern sehr gering sein, in den LGS hingegen nicht, wo sich auch Judges rumtreiben bei diversen "kleineren" Events.

 

Auch das ein Pädophiler quasi einen "Kinderspielplatz" eröffnen darf..uff.


----------



## Aun (30. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03ucFqzmCzU

 

 

ufff...

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03ucFqzmCzU

 

 

ufff...

 

Tu nicht so, als ob das nicht genau der Grund war, wieso du mit Magic angefangen hast!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2017)

Tu nicht so, als ob das nicht genau der Grund war, wieso du mit Magic angefangen hast!


Ich wollte schon immer mal von älteren Männern angefasst werden. Darum errege ich ja Zams Aufmerksamkeit durch unerwünschtes Verhalten. :v


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2017)

Des Diktators kleiner loli-boi


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2017)

Senpai can teach me.. :v


----------



## Reflox (31. Dezember 2017)

OWO wats dis~~

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2017)

Aun you nazi


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Dezember 2017)

MISS FINSTER MISS FINSTER

DA LOBHULDIGT JEMAND ALKOHOL

MISS FINSTER MISS FINSTER


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Dezember 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (31. Dezember 2017)

haben die feminazis wieder auslauf aus der küche?


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Januar 2018)

Das ist Miss Finster!


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2018)

hab dich auch lieb.
die da im bild würde ich sogar anfassen
das ist miss finster:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Januar 2018)

Die is aber eher so das was du abkriegen würdest. :vagene


----------



## Patiekrice (1. Januar 2018)

Die haben aber das gleiche an Q_Q DAS IST DOCH COSPLAY!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (1. Januar 2018)

Sogar mal ohne Ausschnitt!!11elf

Erinnert mich trotzdem an ne billige Pornoparodie. Aber das liegt wohl am Cosplay allgemein..


----------



## Aun (1. Januar 2018)

wer noch was für sein weihnachtsgeld kaufen will



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (2. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Pati als Schiedsrichterin beim Quidditch  ___ Ihr tieffLIEGER..... Ohne Ausschnit dafür rasierte Beine

 

 

ich sach nur Schenkelbesen BABY 

[attachment=14192ackenbart01.jpg]

ach und danke Aun... wieder was für meine Sammlung aus dem Kapitel "Für´n Arsch!"´´´´ ```"_>pfumph<"´´´´´´```` das hatte ich noch nich


----------



## Sh1k4ri (2. Januar 2018)

Alle wieder nüchtern? Frohes neues.


----------



## Fordtaurus (2. Januar 2018)

Nüchtern betrachtet war es besoffen auch gar nicht so schlecht. Frohes neues werte Buffis <3


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (2. Januar 2018)

Nirgendwo war Silvester schöner als im Krankenhausy


----------



## Manowar (3. Januar 2018)

Oh du auch? 

Was gabs bei dir?

 

Dieses mal fast alles abgeräumt. 

Heilig Abend, 2. Weihnachtstag und Silvester im Krankenhaus.

 

Aber es war wohl gut, das ich nüchtern auf das Mädel gestoßen bin.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2018)

Werbebanner für Jeeps und Herrenbekleidung schmücken mein buffed. Alles was ich brauche.


----------



## Manowar (3. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2018)

hmmmmm googleanalytics leistet bei patie ganze arbeit 
was willst uns damit sagen? du suchst ein fettes auto und willst den kleidungsstil deines kerls ändern?


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2018)

weder noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

Ich google und surfe wohl zu wenig.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2018)

jaja ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Januar 2018)

Das sagt uns, dass Patie uns alle trollt und eigentlich ein Mann ist.


----------



## Manowar (3. Januar 2018)

Oder es zeigt uns ihren Fetisch.

Wenn man keinen Inkognito Modus benutzt..


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2018)

Ich weiß nicht, ob ich stolz oder enttäuscht bin, dass die These der Lesbe im Männer-Holzfällerhemd und mit Landrover noch fehlt.


----------



## Manowar (3. Januar 2018)

War meine Anspielung nicht deutlich genug?


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2018)

und eigentlich ein Mann ist. 

 

da ich es gesehen habe kann ich es zu 100% verneinen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2018)

btw wie schafft man es an weihnachten ins krankenhaus?


----------



## Manowar (3. Januar 2018)

Kurzfassung: Jedes mal wurde gesagt "Wenn es nach 2 Tagen nicht besser ist, sofort wiederkommen."

 

Meine bessere Hälfte ist mit starken Augenschmerzen aufgewacht. Da saßen wir ungefähr ab 6 in der Notaufnahme.

Am 2. Weihnachtstag mit starken Schmerzen aufgewacht: War schlimmer. Da saßen wir ungefähr ab 7 in der Notaufnahme.

Silvester das selbe. 

3 falsche Diagnosen.

 

Gestern beim Augenarzt gewesen. Richtige Diagnose + Richtige Medikamente = juhu.

Nur hat sich die Pupille jetzt schon festgeklebt, was die Behandlung jetzt in die Länge zieht.


----------



## spectrumizer (3. Januar 2018)

da ich es gesehen habe kann ich es zu 100% verneinen 


"es" ... ?


----------



## Manowar (3. Januar 2018)

Now listening: Rammstein - Zwitter


----------



## Aun (3. Januar 2018)

es nicht auf die person sondern auf den blick an sich bezogen. alter grammarnazi


----------



## Patiekrice (3. Januar 2018)

da ich es gesehen habe kann ich es zu 100% verneinen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 


"es" ... ?

 

 

war auch mein Gedanke


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. Januar 2018)

Ich hab es durch ein Entzündungsschub im Gelenk geschafft. yey.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Januar 2018)

Servus meddl leude


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. Januar 2018)

Shikari mit RI ganz wichtig


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Januar 2018)

Des is doch ezadla absichdliche Browokadtion!

 

Ne Hose mit 7XL ist ihm zu klein. Anscheinend ist der Schnitt jetzt auch ein Haider.


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2018)

Im Handgelenk hat er's sicher nicht.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich glaube ich gehe lieber schlafen, um zams löschposts morgen voll zu spammen ^^


----------



## Manowar (14. Januar 2018)

Warum verpass ich immer das Beste? 

 

Apropos Tattoos.. ich brauche ein Cover-up  

Das ist irgendwie nicht wirklich einfach.

Vorallem bin ich dazu noch auf der Suche nach einem neuen Studio


----------



## Aun (14. Januar 2018)

wieso willst dein "i love my mom" tattoo übermalen lassen?


----------



## Manowar (14. Januar 2018)

Das wäre schon lange weg


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. Januar 2018)

Da steht mittlerweile "i love sozi"


----------



## Patiekrice (14. Januar 2018)

Ich wusste, dass ZAM reine Haut hat.


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2018)

Er wollte einfach nicht ins Gefängnis.

Wir bemalten haben es ja nicht leicht


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2018)

du willst doch nur wieder unter die dusche, du sau


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2018)

Mit Alliestrasza <3


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

 

c'mon.


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2018)

Zeig uns ein Bild. 

Maybe I´ll cum on!

 

Gott.

Ich bin momentan echt schwanzgesteuert


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2018)

Tja wollen halt wissen welche Member sie knattern können.

Is übrigens ein Unding. Hier fehlt ganz klar, "Mensch", "non binär transsternchen" sowie "Leguan".


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2018)

btw.. Patie ist auf FB! 

Wir müssen sie finden!

 

Was würdet ihr davon halten, wenn ich professioneller Hearthstone Spieler werde? 

Das einzige was mir dazu fehlt, ist die Zeit.

Ich könnte Geld aus der Firma ziehen, um mein eigener Sponsor zu sein. 

Und! Wir haben noch nicht genug Hearthstone Spieler!

Und! Der Ansporn, Magogan vom Tron der krassen Streamer zu stoßen.

Und! Ich sehe relativ gut aus. Könnte eine Frauenbasis schaffen!


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2018)

Jo, mein Account war rund 3 Jahre lang stillgelegt.

Irgendein Creep hier aus dem Forum hatte mir auch eine PN geschickt vor x Jahren. Ich habe die jetzt erst gesehen und drauf geantwortet. War ihm ordentlich unangenehm mit ein paar Jahren Abstand :^) kekkekeke.

 

Zu HS: Na klar, ich mach dir das Merchandising und den ganzen Emoji-Scheiss!

Mago streamt doch gar nicht? Der macht doch "nur" Youtubevideos, oder?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2018)

Glaube Shika hat Patie bei FB, morgen mal stalken.


Förder mal lieber Shikari und mich als professionelle Age 
of Empires 2 HD Spieler.

Lasse mich aber auch bei Town of salem sponsern.
Lobpreise dann immer deine Firma im last will.


DIGGAH SCHIEB DIE KOHLE RÜBER


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2018)

Ich guck mal ob ich der Creep war.

 

Oh ich dachte der streamt auch.

Was für ein Emoji-Scheiss?

Ich würde übrigens gern in englisch streamen. 

 

Edith:

Ach. Patie ist schnell gefunden.

Man braucht nur ein Foto und Google. Bam.

Mach ich morgen in 2min 

 

Wie soll man euch fördern? Ich weiß nichts von euch!


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2018)

Soweit ich weiß, habe ich nur 5 Personen aus dem Forum/von buffed in der Freundesliste. Shika ist glaube nicht darunter. Hmhm. Aber ja, berichtet mal wie schnell ihr mich findet, please!

 

Ach und Emoij meine ich die Sticker und den Kram für den Chat :^)


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2018)

Ok. Ist jetzt eigentlich umständlich.

Aber ich mache mich JETZT auf die Suche nach Patie 19:04


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2018)

Ich bin gespannt! Hole mal die Wäsche hoch und bin enttäuscht, wenn dann noch nichts passiert ist!


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KA mich eingeschlossen sind 3. Aber ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viele Spacken aus dem Forum du noch als "Freunde" hast


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2018)

du siehst nur die 2, die wir gemeinsamen haben.


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2018)

Die ganzen Holländer machen es schwer.

Weiter suchen..


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2018)

meine ich ja


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2018)

Die ganzen Holländer machen es schwer.

Weiter suchen..

 



 

 

Was haben die Holländer damit zu tun?


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2018)

Die ganzen Holländer machen es schwer.

Weiter suchen..

 

was fürn käse ^^


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2018)

Was haben die Holländer damit zu tun?

 

Die bei deiner Schwester in der Freundesliste sind! 

 

DAS hier ist richtig Creepy!


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2018)

Alle finden mich immer über meine Schwester. Sooo lame. (Falls es übrigens tatsächlich meine Schwester ist; das sind keine Holländer)


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2018)

Ich kenne weder dich, noch deine Schwester. Und dich stört es rein garnicht, dass ich dir schwer auf der Schliche bin?

Es sind zwar keine 2min, aber lang dauerts nicht mehr


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2018)

da man es nicht sehen kann außer man weiß es, frage ich mich wie du drauf kommst


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2018)

Ich kenne weder dich, noch deine Schwester. Und dich stört es rein garnicht, dass ich dir schwer auf der Schliche bin?

Es sind zwar keine 2min, aber lang dauerts nicht mehr 

 

Würde es mir hart stören, dass mich Leute via FB finden können, hätte ich es nicht wieder aktiviert. :^)

Kannst ja gerne mal (per PN auf Facebook dann  ) auflösen, wie du mich gefunden hast.


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2018)

Stalken ist doch wirklich tierisch einfach Aun.

Ich finde das ganze aber jetzt selber viel zu schräg, als das ich weitermachen möchte. 

 

Hab hier dann schon noch ein wenig Arbeit vor mir 

 

Das von Aun gibt mir übrigens Recht


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2018)

A U F G E G E B E N


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2018)

häh


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2018)

Mir ist gerade die Maschine hier verreckt.

Mich interessiert es ja selber, trotzdem ist es sehr schräg. Ich finds einfach nur..strange und nicht richtig.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Januar 2018)

Kannst mir gerne mal eine PN schicken, was du so schräg findest  Interessiert mich jetzt auch.


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2018)

naaaa das soll er hier ruhig schreiben
solange machen patie und ich SO bis du erfolg hast:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2018)

Öffentlich schreiben? Das ist Quark 

Patie pn

 

Edith:

höhö.. mein letzter Betreff hieß "Zams Vagene"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (15. Januar 2018)

Hahhahaha


----------



## Manowar (15. Januar 2018)

HaHAA!

 

So liebe Leute. 

Ich will jetzt Feierabend haben.

The Division lebt wieder! Kurz mal noch ne Runde spielen und ab ins Bett.

 

HEAGDL!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. Januar 2018)

HaHAA!

 

So liebe Leute. 

Ich will jetzt Feierabend haben.

The Division lebt wieder! Kurz mal noch ne Runde spielen und ab ins Bett.

 

HEAGDL!

 

Dachte ich bin der einzige Mensch auf der Welt, der es noch spielt.


----------



## Aun (15. Januar 2018)

nachdem "stalking manowar" seine sucht befriedigt hat kann mich eigtl nichts mehr schocken.
wobei: keine packung original schwedischer haferkekser für den, der magogan findet  und nein freunde zählen nicht


----------



## Manowar (16. Januar 2018)

Meine Sucht befriedigt? Dafuq.

Das Internet ist ein gefährlicher Ort!

 

Shika, noch nicht lang. Erst seit einer Woche ungefähr wieder.

Hab mal geguckt, ob was passiert ist in der Zwischenzeit (Hab ab Tag1 gespielt. Da ging ganz schnell die Puste aus).

Ich mag das Spiel sehr und jetzt ists auch wieder spielenswert


----------



## Patiekrice (22. Januar 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

wtf 

 

das Thema mit der Umfrage zur Identifizierung mit Offline-Charakteren wurde auch gelöscht ;(


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2018)

war live dabei und hab gemeldet, nur hat spectrumizer meinen "anzeige ist raus" post gleich mitgelöscht ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. Januar 2018)

war live dabei und hab gemeldet, nur hat spectrumizer meinen "anzeige ist raus" post gleich mitgelöscht ^^

Montach gibds ne digge fedde Anzeige


----------



## Manowar (22. Januar 2018)

Guten Morgen,

ich mache jetzt Feierabend  

 

Hau ihm mal ne fette "Anzeige" rein. atm pls!

 

"Spectrumizer" hört sich für mich immer sexuell an. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber irgendwas daran ist einfach nicht richtig.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (22. Januar 2018)

"Spectrumizer" hört sich für mich immer sexuell an. Ich weiß nicht warum, aber irgendwas daran ist einfach nicht richtig. 

 

Vielleicht hat das was mit dem Kontinuumtransfunktionator zu tun?


----------



## Aun (22. Januar 2018)

ach neee war der kaeptn. verwechsel die beiden immer, weiß auch nicht wieso


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Januar 2018)

Hilfe, einmal auf die Teufel Werbung geklickt hier im Forum, weil ich wissen wollte welche Lautsprecher das sind...
Werde jetzt überall gestalked damit. Bin kurz davor zu kaufen, damit sie mich in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2018)

Sag mir mal lieber welchen Kopfhörer ich kaufen soll.. 

~150&#8364;

Hatte die Beyerdynamic Custom One Pro.. haben sich nach knapp 3 Jahren komplett aufgelöst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Januar 2018)

Denon AH-MM400.

Hab ich mir letztes Jahr im Juli gekauft. War der beste Kauf meines Lebens.
Allerdings muss man die wirklich etwas "einhören".


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2018)

Nö!

Zu teuer

Was meinst du mit einhören?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (24. Januar 2018)

Kwalitet kostet eben. Hatte für meine 140-150 bezahlt weil B Ware. Effektiv waren die aber unberührt und nur die äußere Verpackung eingestaubt. Das gute ist das sie recht klangneutral sind und du somit jede Musik hören kannst.


Einhören verbessert den Klang. Gibt sogar spezielle Musik dafür - halte ich aber für Schwachsinn.
Bin da jetzt auch kein Fachmann für. Aber gerade bei teuren Kopfis merkt man das stark. Daher ist Probehören in Läden manchmal ganz gut.

Man hört automatisch ein, also durch halt Musik hören. Ich hab die ersten 100-150 Stunden aber max auf 60% Lautstärke gehört, weil die Vibration die Kopfis sonst zu sehr beansprucht muss sich erst "ausdehnen" oder so.


----------



## Aun (24. Januar 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/Jx4weEf.gifv

omg ich hab mich grad am tee verschluckt. bwahahahahhahahaa. fast noch besser als das original


----------



## Manowar (24. Januar 2018)

Der Herr trinkt Tee...


----------



## Aun (25. Januar 2018)

ja ich trinke nur noch tee. nein keinen kaffee oder sonstwas


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2018)

Ich hab mir jetzt angewöhnt jeden Tag einen Ingwertee zu trinken..scheisse ist das ekelhaft.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Januar 2018)

Wenigstens frischen? Oder abgepackten?

Frisch in Scheiben geschnitten mit Honig und heiß aufgebrüht ist's gar nicht so schlecht. Killt jede Erkältung.


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2018)

Abgepackt natürlich.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Januar 2018)

Widerling


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2018)

Sag ich doch!


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Januar 2018)

Hallo


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2018)

Hallo


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Januar 2018)

Na, alles klar?


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2018)

Im Grunde sollte man sich nicht beschweren - weil wir tatsächlich mal wieder beide gesund sind. 

Aber zum jammern findet man immer genug.

 

Und selber?


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Januar 2018)

Könnte besser sein. Könnte schlechter sein. Der alltägliche Wahnsinn würde ich sagen.

 

Ich freu mich schon auf den Feierabend.


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2018)

Feierabend ist ne kleine Hure die nie kommt.

 

Ich kann den Wunsch nicht ablegen, ein Hearthstone Streamer zu werden!


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Januar 2018)

Dann tu's halt. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2018)

Ich würds aber richtig machen wollen.

Also mein Job quasi fallen lassen und die Zeit, Energie und Geld darein stecken.

 

Das in Verbindung mit :

Ich heirate bald.

Danach wollen wir ein Blag züchten

und vllt ein Haus suchen.

 

Sieht irgendwie nicht soooo passend aus


----------



## Schrottinator (25. Januar 2018)

Naja, ohne Fame wird das so oder so nichts. Lieber klein anfangen und dann mal schauen was geht. Es gibt genügend Hearthstone-Spieler, bei denen das so abläuft und Frau und Kinder haben.


----------



## Manowar (25. Januar 2018)

Fame kann man sich erkaufen.

Fame ist nichts anderes als Marketing.

Ich hab vor einem Jahr noch nie was von Alliestrasza gehört, mittlerweile kommt man nicht mehr um sie herum und ich will Sex mit ihr.

 

Ich mag meinen Job, aber mein "Traumjob" ist es nicht.. hab irgendwie das Gefühl, dass ich damit glücklicher sein könnte.

 

Gute Nacht btw


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. Januar 2018)

hi.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. Januar 2018)

hi.


----------



## Patiekrice (26. Januar 2018)

Naja, ohne Fame wird das so oder so nichts. Lieber klein anfangen und dann mal schauen was geht. Es gibt genügend Hearthstone-Spieler, bei denen das so abläuft und Frau und Kinder haben.

 

Eben. Einfach mal machen. Musst ja nicht gleich von 0 auf 100.


----------



## Manowar (26. Januar 2018)

Ich hol mir erstmal Tipps von Mago.

 

Ich mach das jetzt erstmal wie bei einem Tattoo auch.. erstmal jetzt noch weiter Zeit abwarten.

In der Zeit kann ich mich weiter drüber schlau machen. 

Gucken, was brauche ich überhaupt an Hardware etc pp

 

Und jetzt regelmäßig zusehen, in Köln bei den kleinen Turnieren, vorbei zu gucken.

Wenn ich da nicht bestehe, brauche ich mich nicht weiter bemühen.

Ich denke ich kann gut entertainen, aber ich will oben mitspielen.

Da ich die letzte Zeit immer oben in der Ladder stand und nur aus Zeitmangel nicht weiterkam, zweifle ich da aber nicht so ganz dran.

 

Wenn ich mit einer Schnappsidee zu meiner Liebsten gehen, zeigt die mir nur nen Vogel.

Wenn ich aber mit einem Plan zu ihr gehe, hört sie wenigstens zu 

 

Wäret ihr meine Fanbois (und Grill) ?


----------



## Schrottinator (26. Januar 2018)

Kommt auf den Inhalt an. Ich schaue normalerweise Hearthstone-Sachen nur auf YouTube.


----------



## Manowar (26. Januar 2018)

Das ist auch ein sehr wichtiger Punkt.

Bzw ein genereller.. wieviel Zeit kann ich in das Projekt stecken.

Videos zu basteln benötigt recht viel Zeit.

 

Und ein ganz anderer, ziemlich wichtiger Punkt.. wann gibts hier besseres Internet..

<- 2,4 Upload


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2018)

wat wohnst du auch auf ner kuhbläke? selbst ich hab hier volle 50 mb in meiner kackstadt anliegen


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2018)

Ich wäre dein Fan...

Klausur geschafft...
Jetzt gehts in den Sushi Himmel.


----------



## Manowar (26. Januar 2018)

Jupp.. 13k Einwohner.

Aber der reichste Bezirk in ganz DE.

45min von Köln. 30 von Dortmund etc.. mittendrin, aber nicht dabei.

 

Glückwunsch Sozi


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Januar 2018)

Ist das nich ironisch. Sozi schreibt ne Klausur über Soziologie kek.

JETZT WIRD GEMAMPFT


----------



## Aun (26. Januar 2018)

ich hab grad die kugelfisch folge vor augen ^^


----------



## Fordtaurus (27. Januar 2018)

Ist das nich ironisch. Sozi schreibt ne Klausur über Soziologie kek.

JETZT WIRD GEMAMPFT

 Glückwunsch Sozi zur bestandenen Klausur....

(Tante Edith sagt : okay okay  gesehen  noch nicht bestanden, aber in naher Zukunft  *Daumen drücken und so*  )

 

 

Auf das Dir das Sushi nicht "inside out" gekommen ist


----------



## Aun (27. Januar 2018)

da sich bis dato niemand mehr gemeldet hat, ist es wohl allen inside out gekommen. muss man mal schaun ob die spucke noch warm ist


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Januar 2018)

Dem Boy geht es blendend, danke.


----------



## Manowar (27. Januar 2018)

Ich musste gestern speien!


----------



## Aun (28. Januar 2018)

wenigstens einer, der noch anständig kotzen kann!


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2018)

ick loof gleich amok ey...... fuck scheissndreck. ich hab keinen bock nen alli auf 110 zu leveln..... fick dich blizzard


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Januar 2018)

wieso solltest du das auch tun?


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2018)

für die dreks preszenarien der neuen völker


----------



## Manowar (31. Januar 2018)

Neue Völker? :O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (31. Januar 2018)

Die neuen Hordevölker sind sowas von langweilig. Außer man steht auf fette Elch-Kühe und große Nachtelfen. Bin auch am überlegen nen Alli zu leveln.


----------



## Patiekrice (31. Januar 2018)

nutzt doch einfach den 110er Boost vom Pre-Order, Aun. 

 

Ich habe noch nicht vorbestellt und weiß auch gerade gar nicht, ob ich es überhaupt kaufe. Mir gefällt so vieles nicht, was ich in classic / BC besser gelöst fand. Derzeit spiele ich einen sowohl auch retail als auch woanders und "woanders" gefällt es mir spielerisch derzeit echt besser, aber in retail ist meine Gilde total super. Ärgerlich.


----------



## Manowar (31. Januar 2018)

Ich hab professionell geraidet und verstehe kein Wort.

Muss wohl mal wieder schauen, was da so abgeht.


----------



## Aun (31. Januar 2018)

was spielste denn sonst?
naja da blizzard es mal wieder mit den patch vergeigt hat, heißt es warten ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (10. Februar 2018)

Heute die erste Fahrstunde gehabt.

 

Hat übertrieben Spaß gemacht, die ersten 3 Minuten hat ich etwas Angst aber die restlichen 90 Minuten waren wie so ein State Of Trance Video. Einfach nur gemütlich fahren.


----------



## Manowar (12. Februar 2018)

was spielste denn sonst?
 

 

Huch sorry

Hearthstone, Pubg, The Division.

Aber ich hänge auch in keinen Foren mehr rum oder so.

 


Heute die erste Fahrstunde gehabt.

 

Hat übertrieben Spaß gemacht, die ersten 3 Minuten hat ich etwas Angst aber die restlichen 90 Minuten waren wie so ein State Of Trance Video. Einfach nur gemütlich fahren. 

 

Sozi ist 17 Jahre alt, aber hat schon ein Haus!

 

Meine Fahrschule hat mega Laune gemacht.

Bei der ersten Stunde meinte der schon "Das wird locker. Du kannst schon sehr gut fahren. Was hörste so für Musik?"

Nächste Fahrt hatte er erstmal seine Lieblingsalben dabei.

Macht Spaß mit Judas Priest, Slayer, Running Wild durch die Gegend zu fahren


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Februar 2018)

Sozi ist 24 und hat den Schein nicht bezahlt bekommen.


----------



## spectrumizer (12. Februar 2018)

Das erste was man sich nach bestandener Prüfung abgewöhnt: Der 10-vor-2-Griff.


----------



## Manowar (12. Februar 2018)

Sozi ist 24 und hat den Schein nicht bezahlt bekommen. 

 

Was unterstellst du mir da?

Trotzdem steht da "24" und "Haus", Bitch!

 


Das erste was man sich nach bestandener Prüfung abgewöhnt: Der 10-vor-2-Griff.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (12. Februar 2018)

Der wurde mir gott sei Dank nicht eingetrichtert


----------



## Aun (13. Februar 2018)

http://www.kinogangster.de/2018/02/13/kung-fury-2-als-kompletter-film-mit-david-hasselhoff/

 

noice


----------



## Manowar (15. Februar 2018)

Spectrumizer  

 

Das war lustig!


----------



## Aun (15. Februar 2018)

was hat er denn wieder gelöscht? ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Februar 2018)

Unangemessenes Offtopic. 

 

PS: Ja, ich musste schmunzeln. War trotzdem fehl am Platz.


----------



## Aun (15. Februar 2018)

anstatt es zu verschieben. fauler sack


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Februar 2018)

Wo soll ich denn sowas hin verschieben? Es ging um "Zack, Porno Drehbuch" ... Hätte er ja auch hier in den Smalltalk-Thread schreiben können ... Aber da war es unpassend. Was sollen die Frischlinge denn von uns denken?


----------



## Aun (15. Februar 2018)

hat zam euch kein doppeltzitat eingebaut?  immer diese ausreden von arbeitswilligen, nichtbeztahlten ^^























(ja ich verstehe dein dilemma)


----------



## Manowar (16. Februar 2018)

Wo soll ich denn sowas hin verschieben? Es ging um "Zack, Porno Drehbuch" ... Hätte er ja auch hier in den Smalltalk-Thread schreiben können ... Aber da war es unpassend. Was sollen die Frischlinge denn von uns denken?  

 

Wie du das runterspielst..

Ich hab mir voll die Mühe gegeben das Zitat zu zerpflücken!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2018)

Hab mir die letzten Tage mal das Hörbuch von Football Leaks gegeben. Sind etwas mehr als 9 Stunden.

 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher was ich davon halten soll, stellenweise interessant, stellenweise polemisch, stellenweise sehr wiederholend. Ich persönlich habe mir mehr Details, Verknüpfungen und Erklärungen gewünscht.

30% des Buches dreht sich nur um die Angst vom Spiegel, dass jemand anders schneller arbeitet als sie. Find ich irgendwie unwichtig und fehl am Platz.

 

Aber das Fußballgeschäft ist schon echt heftig verdorben...

Hoffentlich platzt die Blase bald.


----------



## Manowar (19. Februar 2018)

Wo werden denn bitte nicht die Augen verschlossen?

Ist das jetzt irgendwie noch Thema?

So beschissen das vllt ist.. aber es laufen ganz andere Sachen schief.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (19. Februar 2018)

So beschissen das vllt ist.. aber es laufen ganz andere Sachen schief.

 

Stimmt ich finde die Preisentwicklung für Duallands auch richtig ätzend.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (23. Februar 2018)

@manowar hahaha. Gute Aktion von deinem Kollegen.


----------



## Aun (24. Februar 2018)

https://imgur.com/gallery/x7WcKYi




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2018)

Mich bringt irgendwie so garnichts zu Tränen.. 

Aber ich habe schon 2 Katzen unter die Erde gebracht. Und eine davon ist mir in den Armen gestorben.. da kann ich das sehr gut..

Meine ist jetzt 13 oder 14 Jahre alt .. freue mich mal so garnicht auf den Tag.. und sie stand schon kurz davor. Hatte mehr oder minder schon ein Hirnschlag


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2018)

meine ist im winter 2016/17 an wasser in der lunge hopps gegangen......ich war nicht zu hause und hab abends nur nen anruf von meinem vater bekommen, dass er mit ihr noch beim arzt war


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2018)

Abgesehen davon, dass es sehr schade ist.. aber auch diese Entscheidung vom deinem Vater find ich schwer.

Will man ehrlich sein und direkt bescheid geben und damit zu 99% den Urlaub versauen oder wartet man, bis der Urlaub rum ist? 

 

Ich glaube nach der kleinen kommt auch erstmal kein Tier ins Haus.

Jetzt gehts erstmal richtig ans Leben ran.

Eigenes Haus. Nachwuchs zeugen. Die Firma weitertreiben. etc

Vllt gibts ja doch mal irgendwann einen Hund (oder vllt Hund + Katze  )


----------



## Aun (26. Februar 2018)

wenn man viel glück hat wird man von der katze ausgesucht. die war damals auf einmal einfach da und ist nicht mehr gegangen


----------



## Manowar (26. Februar 2018)

Das ist toll 

Ich hab sie damals aus dem Tierheim geholt.

Da hat mich die Dame rumgeführt und mir die Katzen vorgestellt.

Irgendwann meinte sie " Ich brauche ihnen doch garkeine mehr zu zeigen, sie haben sich doch schon längst verguckt".

Hab die ganze Zeit einer schwarzen wuseligen Katze hinterhergeguckt.. wurde dann meine. 

Die größte blöde Schlampe der Welt.

Hat mich regelmäßig zerkratzt. Keine Kuschelkatze. Ist mir mal die Beine hochgelaufen und mir knapp neben den Eiern ins Bein gebissen, etc pp..

Die hätte ihr ganzes Leben im Tierheim verbracht, weil sie jeder wieder zurückgegeben hätte.. 

War echt anstrengend. Aber ich hab sie einfach leben lassen.

Jetzt kann sie es kaum erwarten, dass ich nach Hause komme, aufstehe etc


----------



## Aun (2. März 2018)

test test


----------



## Manowar (2. März 2018)

Scheiß Spammer


----------



## Aun (2. März 2018)

wollte nur was testen,weil zam meinte ich hab jetzt auch im forum das trollface bei beiträgen


----------



## Schrottinator (2. März 2018)

genau


----------



## spectrumizer (2. März 2018)

wollte nur was testen,weil zam meinte ich hab jetzt auch im forum das trollface bei beiträgen


Das sehen nur Mods, damit wir gleich bescheid wissen.


----------



## Aun (2. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. März 2018)

[attachment=14208:source.gif]


----------



## spectrumizer (2. März 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (8. März 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/b8Uubtp.mp4

die zeugen jehovas rüsten auf


----------



## Manowar (9. März 2018)

WO IST PATIE?! 

Ich vermisse dich!


----------



## Patiekrice (10. März 2018)

Hi, was los?


----------



## Manowar (11. März 2018)

Ich habe so lange nichts von dir gelesen und habe dich vermisst.

Man darf ja wohl mal traurig sein.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (11. März 2018)

Ich habe so lange nichts von dir gelesen und habe dich vermisst.
Man darf ja wohl mal thirsty sein.


----------



## Manowar (11. März 2018)

Geh weg mit deiner Hipster Sprache!


----------



## Manowar (12. März 2018)

Ich packs mal in den Thread. Bin ja schon überrascht, das niemand schimpft 

 

Streamer/Youtuber kenne ich nur von Pubg und Hearthstone.

Entertainment ist mir auch viel wichtiger. Day9 ist da ein schönes Beispiel für. Wobei er in Starcraft ne ganz große Nummer war. In Hearthstone..naja 

Das schöne ist..ich kann jetzt endlich beides :>

Ich beende die Saison jetzt immer zwischen Rang5 und Legendär. Wenn ich meine bessere Hälfte überzeugen kann, konzentriert mehr zu spielen, dann funzt auch endlich mal Legendär.

Dem Glück will ich ein bißchen unter die Arme greifen. Welcher Streamer würde nein dazu sagen, wenn ich mit ein bißchen Sponsoren Geld winken könnte?

Nicht umsonst tauchen ab und zu plötzlich neue Spieler auf, von denen nie jemand was gehört hat.

Dann werde ich mich erstmal beim Spielen filmen. Auch ins Mikro labern etc und einfach Clips sammeln, die ich an so Compilationdinger schicke. 

Dadurch bekommt man dann ja schon Aufmerksamkeit.

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wl1UPs-0eh8

 

Das hier ist besser 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDIIKlGpRM4


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. März 2018)

Day9 ist da natürlich schon ne Messlatte. Schaue wenig seiner HS Streams, eher dann wenn er andere Spiele spielt. Aber er hat schon die beste Mischung aus Humor, Können und Wissen. Seine SC2 Tutorials und Gameplay Analysen habe ich damals wie irre gesuchtet, als ich noch wirklich viel SC2 gespielt habe (hatte sogar bis High Diamond/Low Master gereicht). In seinem Fall macht es aber auch viel die Erfahrung. Der ist schon seit fast 19 Jahren vor der Kamera, gestartet damals mit Broodwar.


----------



## Aun (12. März 2018)

zu der zeit warst du doch noch ein schiss im sack ^^ erzähle nich


----------



## Manowar (13. März 2018)

Ich werde meinen richtigen Job nicht für das Streamen opfern.

Deswegen sind so Sachen sowieso unerreichbar.

Day9 war ja jetzt nur ein Beispiel und ich hatte Lust die Videos zu schauen 

 

Und wenn man ne Messlatte für Hearhtstone will, dann schaut man ganz nach oben und man findet Kripp <3


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2018)

oder Trump oder Thjis


----------



## Manowar (14. März 2018)

Weltklasse Spieler finden sich natürlich reichlich 

Bin nur einfach ein Kripp Fanboi

 

Mal schauen, ob ich am nächsten Mittwoch zu meinem ersten Turnier komme.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. März 2018)

Kripp ist auch mein Favorit.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (14. März 2018)

Ich sollte dein Favorit sein.


----------



## Aun (14. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAj26rVWK14


----------



## Manowar (20. März 2018)

Ich sollte euer Favorit sein.

Dank Kripp bin ich jetzt so erfolgreich 

 

Der Typ ist im Grunde ein Asi.

Hochnäsig wie Sau.

Kommt zu Turnieren in ner Schnellfickerhose

etc

Toast scheint mir mittlerweile intelligenter.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (20. März 2018)

Ich sollte euer Favorit sein.

Dank Kripp bin ich jetzt so erfolgreich 

 

Der Typ ist im Grunde ein Asi.

Hochnäsig wie Sau.

Kommt zu Turnieren in ner Schnellfickerhose

etc

Toast scheint mir mittlerweile intelligenter. 

 

Ich würde Kripp nicht unterschätzen. Wenn du seine Vergangenheit kennst (World Firsts in WoW, Diablo und noch mehr) und wie hart der arbeitet dann hast du echt Respekt vor ihm. Er streamte für 3-4 Jahre 8-10 Stunden täglich, produzierte nebenbei täglich ein Video und war in jedem Game, dass er auch nur angefasst hat kompetitiv. Dazu hat er auch noch unzählige Turniere kommentiert und eben seit fast ca. 7 Jahren einen aktiven YouTube Channel mit täglichen Videos (und auch da hat er nie eine Pause gemacht, sieht man an den 3k Videos). Und die Video befassen sich teilweise echt sehr genau mit Kartenmechaniken oder im Falle von WoW Taktiken. Das geht schon über deinen Toast hinaus. Auch als Mensch hat der echt meinen Respekt. War mal sau stark übergewichtig und hat dann innerhalb von wirklicher kurzer Zeit enorm viel abgenommen, denkt man gar nicht heutzutage.

 

Ich höre mich jetzt wie ein Fanboy an, als HS raus kam und Kripp der Erste war, der es regelmäßig gestreamt habe ich ihn fast täglich geschaut und nebenbei gezockt. Schaue ab und an noch rein, da HS für mich nach den letzten Expansions total uninteressant geworden ist schaue ich auch kaum noch streams (was bei ihm auch an seinen Zeiten liegt, der fängt ja immer um 3 Uhr morgens an).

 

tl:dr kripp > all


----------



## Manowar (21. März 2018)

Was heißt denn unterschätzen? 5 Antworten weiter oben bekenne ich mich als Kripp Fanboi 

Da ich auch sehr viel von Kripp sehe, bin ich einfach ein erheblich besserer Spieler geworden.

Purple wurde mal nach einem gewonnenen Turnier gefragt

"Wie bist du so ein guter Spieler geworden?"

Seine Antwort war einfach "Twitch.tv/Kripp" 

 

Trotzdem braucht man nicht in einer Jogginghose durch die Öffentlichkeit laufen, bzw schonmal garnicht, wenn da irgendwelche Kameras rumflitzen.

Im gesamten hat er mehr drauf als Toast. (Wie du schon sagst: Diablo etc)

Auch in der Arena stinkt Toast gegen ihn ab.

Aber durch viele Kleinigkeiten fällt mir Toast zuletzt eher auf, als Kripp. Wo man einfach denkt "wtf..wer denkt an sowas?".

Wobei das ja auch eher das Gedächtnis ist und nicht die Intelligenz. 

Also.. Hupe


----------



## Schrottinator (21. März 2018)

War Toast nicht der, der als immer wieder versucht absurde Kombos herauszufinden, die das Spiel "kaputt" machen können?


----------



## Manowar (21. März 2018)

Schönere Erinnerung 

Ja, da hat er 3-4 Sachen gefunden


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2018)

Bin am Überlegen ob ich mir Ende April ein Booster-Display zu Dominaria hole. Gibt immerhin ne Promokarte dazu. Außerdem will ich etwas dummes tun. (95&#8364; um 36 Tütchen zu öffnen)


----------



## Manowar (22. März 2018)

"Domina" ? Klingt super.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. März 2018)

da fehlt noch das "ria"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. März 2018)

Spaß machts sicher.


----------



## Aun (25. März 2018)

https://edition.cnn.com/2017/08/13/world/american-man-nazi-salute-germany-trnd/index.html


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. März 2018)

Kennt jemand ein schönes Lowboard für den TV? (Kann auch zweckentfremded sein.) 
An die Wand hängen und ne Kabelleiste legen finde ich nicht so optimal.

Hab bis jetzt nur Schrott gefunden oder Modelle weit über jedermanns Budget


----------



## spectrumizer (30. März 2018)

https://edition.cnn.com/2017/08/13/world/american-man-nazi-salute-germany-trnd/index.html



 

Oh, Neustadt. Ganz falsche Ecke für sowas. Hätte er das in Gorbitz gemacht, hätte er Anhänger gefunden.


----------



## Aun (1. April 2018)

^ jupp. am besten noch wenn brn ist xD


----------



## Aun (10. April 2018)

https://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/music/news/despacito-youtube-video-deleted-hack-most-watched-luis-fonsi-daddy-yankee-latest-a8297386.html

ich schmeiss mich weg


----------



## spectrumizer (10. April 2018)

^-- Noch nie gehört von dem Video. 

 

https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/DE-CIX-Stromausfall-legte-deutsches-Internet-lahm-4014125.html


----------



## Aun (10. April 2018)

vorallem die aussagen: weitere infos unter twitter. probleme bitte an blabla.de melden. finde den fehler


----------



## spectrumizer (10. April 2018)

Das Despacito Video scheint ja wieder online zu sein. Grad mal angeschaut. Da wundert man sich echt, dass sich die Menschheit so'ne Grütze 5 Mrd mal anschaut. Naja, jedem das seine. Dann doch lieber Rummelsnuff. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLX4NYrW1bI


----------



## Aun (10. April 2018)

rummelsnuff geht immer. war letztes jahr bei uns im flowerpower. war geil


----------



## Aun (12. April 2018)

wenn ahnungslose sich proteinriegelkaufen und null plan haben:
"Es fühlt sich im Mund an wie 6 Schnitzel , man hat einen Backstein im Bauch und furzt wie ein behinderter Esel . Wer tut sich sowas freiwillig an ?"


----------



## Aun (15. April 2018)

der große blackout 2018. ich war dabei und habe überlebt. noch in 100 jahren wird man sich von dieser schicksalhaften nacht erzählen, als hunderte menschen in finsterer nacht auf die strasse gingen, neue bekanntschaften und freundschaften schlossen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. April 2018)

Bin bisschen sad, verkaufe mein ganzen Hobbyswag.


----------



## Aun (18. April 2018)

was denn los? kein warhammer mehr?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (18. April 2018)

Weiß nicht. Ich habe zu viele angefangene Armeen, zu viele angefangene Projekte...zu viele ovp boxen. Im Endeffekt auch einfach viel zu wenig Zeit und ich hab auch einfach keine Energie mehr übrig mittlerweile um mich abends noch hinzusetzen und "aktiv" was zu machen. :<

Sollte ich wirklich alles verkauft bekommen...werde ich mir ne kleine Custodes 30k Armee aufbauen. So als Neustart. Das war's dann aber auch.

 

Mir is vorhin bisschen übel geworden als ich mal den ganzen Kram hochgerechnet habe. Naja werd dann alles in mtg verpulvern


----------



## Aun (19. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genau ihr spaten!


----------



## Magogan (26. April 2018)

So, endlich in Steam Early Access. Jetzt müssen es nur noch genug Leute kaufen... Keine Ahnung, wie ich dafür Werbung machen soll, ohne Geld zu bezahlen, weil sich das nicht lohnt bei den Kosten für normale Werbung, selbst wenn ich das Geld hätte. Wenn ich 1 Euro pro Klick bezahle, müsste es mehr als jeder 5. der draufklickt auch kaufen, sonst mach ich Verluste. Toll.


----------



## Schrottinator (26. April 2018)

Cube Universe?


----------



## Magogan (26. April 2018)

Ja.

Und ich muss mich noch darum kümmern, dass ich ein Bankkonto bekomme, mit dem ich US-Dollar empfangen kann... Sonst bekomme ich nämlich gar kein Geld von Steam, was etwas blöd wäre...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. April 2018)

Hi,

Hat eigentlich noch jemand außer deiner Mutter gepledged?

Liebe Grüße
Sozialinkompatibel


----------



## Magogan (26. April 2018)

Ja, hab von 4 Freunden je 5 Euro bekommen. Aber 300.000 Euro waren wohl zu hoch angesetzt und es hat mir auch an einer Community gefehlt, die am Anfang bereits die Hälfte des Betrages oder so spendet, damit andere eher dazu geneigt sind, auch etwas zu spenden.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. April 2018)

Immerhin hast du jetzt 25 Euro.

Das sind fast 2 Buckets bei Kfc oder 6 Döner.


----------



## Magogan (26. April 2018)

Auf Steam wurde es ja auch schon gekauft. Sind bisschen mehr als 6 Döner xD


----------



## spectrumizer (27. April 2018)

Was zahlt dir Steam dafür eigentlich aus? Hab mal gehört, die behalten 30% oder sowas ... ?!


----------



## Magogan (27. April 2018)

Darf nicht sagen, wie viel die behalten (NDA), aber laut diversen Foren soll der Industriestandard bei 30% liegen. Ob da schon Steuern mit drin sind, weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Aun (27. April 2018)

denke mal nicht, dass die steuern darin enthalten sind. also viel spaß bei der auflistung nächsten mai ^^


----------



## Magogan (27. April 2018)

Ich zahl eh keine Steuern, das muss offenbar alles Valve zahlen und die überweisen mir dann wohl den Netto-Betrag, auf den ich keine Umsatzsteuer zahlen muss. Also alles relativ einfach.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. April 2018)

Dann sollten die 30% die sie einbehalten ja echt human sein. Gerade bei geringem Absatz sind da die Verwaltungskosten ja schon fast höher.

Wenn du Millionär wirst, denk an uns.


----------



## Magogan (29. April 2018)

Okay, ich schick euch dann Bilder von meiner 60 m2 Wohnung, die ich mir in Berlin leisten kann, wenn ich Millionär bin xD


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. April 2018)

Kauf dir aber zuerst ne Hose. Nich das du der Pizzabotin wieder in Unterhose die Tür aufmachen musst.


----------



## Magogan (29. April 2018)

Sehr witzig...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. April 2018)

Ach komm, das war super.


----------



## Aun (29. April 2018)

so infinity war geschaut. xxl popcorn, nachos mit käse und cola vernichtet.
da kommt man nach hause und surft so durch böse netz und 3 tage nach release gibts nen 720p release von dem film...... was geh ich auch ins kino und geb 30 tacken aus  aber respekt an den raubkopierer ^^


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. April 2018)

Kauf dir aber zuerst ne Hose. Nich das du der Pizzabotin wieder in Unterhose die Tür aufmachen musst. 

 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkFMH5Ls9Rs


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (29. April 2018)

so infinity war geschaut. xxl popcorn, nachos mit käse und cola vernichtet.
da kommt man nach hause und surft so durch böse netz und 3 tage nach release gibts nen 720p release von dem film...... was geh ich auch ins kino und geb 30 tacken aus  aber respekt an den raubkopierer ^^

 

 

sind derzeit aber nur telesynch aufnahmen. auf einem röhrenmonitor wäre es noch zu verkraften


----------



## Aun (29. April 2018)

also ich habs mir nicht nehmen lassen und mir den rip mal inm sample angeschaut. sogar relativ gute ts.klar hört es sich hallend an, aber jesus das ist ne gute ts wenns über den ganzen rip läuft


----------



## MikolajPL (1. Mai 2018)

Kauf dir aber zuerst ne Hose. Nich das du der Pizzabotin wieder in Unterhose die Tür aufmachen musst.


> Katja Krasavice - Doggy Lyrics




Gut, dass es die Lyrics gibt. Ohne hätte ich wohl ein Problem mit dem Textverständnis ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. Mai 2018)

Kennt sich hier wer mit DC Comics aus?:s


----------



## Aun (4. Mai 2018)

nicht wirklich. ich kenn nur die pornos


----------



## Patiekrice (5. Mai 2018)

Kennt sich hier wer mit DC Comics aus?:s

 

was los baby


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Mai 2018)

Weiß nicht wo ich anfangen soll. Ich will Batman und Arkham Asylum. Jetzt sag mir was ich kaufen muss.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. Mai 2018)

Als Spiel oder was? Oder Comic?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (5. Mai 2018)

Comic.


----------



## Patiekrice (8. Mai 2018)

Weiß nicht wo ich anfangen soll. Ich will Batman und Arkham Asylum. Jetzt sag mir was ich kaufen muss.

 

hast dich schon entschieden?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. Mai 2018)

Wie entschieden? Alles was mit Batman und dem Arkham Asylum zu tun hat finde ich interessant


----------



## Fordtaurus (9. Mai 2018)

Dann schau doch mal ins DC-Universe-Online.

Ich spiele mit dem Joker als Mentor und muss sagen, für 13&#8364; im Monat bekommt man(n) schon eine Menge geboten...

okay könnt ein bisschen mehr sein (oder weniger, wenn man(n) von wenigen Bugs und Glitches absieht!)

aber als eine Alternative zu WoW sehe ich dieses Spiel alle Male. Allerdings ist man als F2P-Spieler schon sehr arg eingeschränkt,

so das man früher oder später schon dazu "genötigt" wird, Geld zu investieren, was allerdings dann auch gleich mit einem

"besseren Status" aufgewerted wird.

 

Bei interesse schreib mir doch dann können wir eventuel ja mal zusammen Gotham und Metropolis unsicher machen, allerdings werde ich wohl erst einmal nur auf der Schurkenseite spielen, da ich lieber im RL der "HELD" bin als in irgendwelchen Spielen (siehe WoW "FÜR DIE HORDE!"    )


----------



## Patiekrice (9. Mai 2018)

Wie entschieden?

 

womit du anfangen willst.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (9. Mai 2018)

GURL IS DOCH EGAL ICH WILL COMICS DIE DIESE THEMEN BEINHALTE! 

@taurus

Vielen lieben Dank für das Angebot, aber Videospiele und ich gehen momentan eher getrennte Wege. Hab da stand jetzt nicht so großes Interesse dran.


----------



## Patiekrice (27. Mai 2018)

Wer ist denn der neue Mod


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juni 2018)

Wie viele Tage sollte man für ~2.500km mit dem Auto einplanen? Zwei bis drei? Will diesen Monat nach Norwegen hoch in den Norden fahren.


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2018)

3 wenn du ohne krampf im fuß ankommen willst. 2 wenns flott gehen soll. bin selber schonmal in einem tag bis zur südspitze von kroatien gefahren


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juni 2018)

An einem Tag ~1.700km? Nicht schlecht ...    Ok, dann plane ich mal so 3 Tage ein. Gegen Krampf im Fuß gibts ja Tempomat.


----------



## Aun (6. Juni 2018)

japp ziemlich kranke aktion ^^ aber wenn man ein fährenticket hat und am nächsten tag um 6 da sein muss. hauruck die waschfrau


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Juni 2018)

Ja, ist bei mir ähnlich. Muss spätestens Mittwoch abend da oben sein für Wohnungsübergabe.


----------



## MikolajPL (7. Juni 2018)

Drei Tage sind besser - fährt sich gleich entspannter.

Sitzt du alleine am Steuer oder wechselt ihr euch ab?

Wie sind überhaupt die Witterungsverhältnisse in Norwegen?


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juni 2018)

Fahre alleine. Witterungsverhältnisse sind unterschiedlich. Da wo ich hinfahre (Tromsø) war es heute bewölkt bei 6°. Nachts kann es dort durchaus noch unter 0° gehen und etwas Schnee geben. Laut Wettervorhersage soll es die nächsten Tage aber tagsüber so um die 8° werden. Überlege mir schon, ob ich mir nicht doch noch mal die Winterreifen draufmachen lasse ...


----------



## MikolajPL (8. Juni 2018)

Ich würde für den letzten Tag die kürzeste Teilstrecke einplanen. Man ist bereits müde nach den zwei Tagen und die ungewissen Witterungsverhältnisse kommen noch hinzu. Dann ist man nicht so sehr unter Druck.

Das mit den Winterreifen ist interessant. Da denkt man gar nicht daran bei den Temperaturen hier ...


----------



## spectrumizer (14. Juni 2018)

Bin am Samstag losgefahren und Dienstag Abend gg. 20:30 angekommen. Also 4 Tage ist man locker unterwegs. Insgesamt etwas mehr als 2.700km.

Der schlimmste Teil war von Malmö nach Stockholm. Ca. 9 Stunden für 620km gebraucht. Zwei mal ca. 30-40 Minuten Stau und mind. 6-7 mal für 5-10 Minuten irgendein Rückstau. Sehr hohes Verkehrsaufkommen und die Schweden können irgendwie nicht Auto fahren. Verhalten sich teilweise irrationaler und schlimmer als die aus OHV. 

Der Rest ging. Nach Stockholm waren die Strassen frei und man ist gut durchgekommen. An einem Tag in ca. 10 Stunden über 900km geschafft und von Stockholm bis nach Luleå gekommen.

Temperaturen waren ganz ok. Brauchte keine Winterreifen. Die kältesten Stellen waren 3.0° zwischen Nord-Schweden und Finnland.

Aber traumhafte Natur. Je nördlicher man nach Schweden kommt, desto verlassener wird die Gegend. Irgendwann war dann richtig Pampa für mehr als 200km. Im Durchschnitt triffste da vielleicht auf ein Auto pro Kilometer, wenn überhaupt. Sonst endlose Wälder links und rechts und am Horizont, daneben Seen und Flüsse und wenn man mal anhalten muss, um sich zu erleichtern, hört man NICHTS. Absolut NICHTS. Irgendwann kommt man dann nach einer abenteuerlichen und gefühlt endlosen Strecke im nord-nord-westlichen Finnland an. Dann dort nochmal etwas über 300km und man ist in Norwegen und letztendlich in Tromsø.

Und Nachts wirds hier nicht dunkel. Tageslicht 24/7. Echt beeindruckend und gleichzeitig surreal. Wenn man es nicht mit eigenen Augen sieht und erlebt, glaubt man's nicht. Wenn ich Bilder schicke, denken die Leute die wurden am Nachmittag aufgenommen.


----------



## ZAM (14. Juni 2018)




----------



## Patiekrice (3. Juli 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

he he he


----------



## ZAM (3. Juli 2018)

Sowas erkennt mein Scanner meist automatisch (wie bei diesem Thread).


----------



## Fordtaurus (3. Juli 2018)

In einer meiner Stammkneipen hängt ein Zettel mit der Aufschrift:

"Wenn schon FALSCH, dann aber RICHTIG!"

 

Der Versuch der Erstellung eines solchen Themas hier auf buffed.de unter den achtsamen Augen der Admins und Moderatoren

ist ja auch schon eine wirklich selten dämliche Idee.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Juli 2018)

Happy Birthday, Zam


----------



## ZAM (15. Juli 2018)

Happy Birthday, Zam


----------



## Fordtaurus (15. Juli 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSQDfz60nDg

Alles Gute zum Ehrentag Zam und einen schönen Sonntag uns Allen


----------



## spectrumizer (15. Juli 2018)

Oh, der Diktator hat heute Geburtstag? Dann mal alles Gute, großer Meister!


----------



## tripmeup (15. Juli 2018)

Jo, alles Gute!

Und naja ich würde mal sagenm heute war der perfekte Tag zum einfach nur faulenzen und rumhängen, das hat auch mal sehr gut getan! Wetter geniessen und nichts mehr!


----------



## ZAM (15. Juli 2018)




----------



## Aun (16. Juli 2018)

wat fürn alter sack ey ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Juli 2018)

Was bin ich froh, dass ich jetzt in Nord-Norwegen bin. Max. 20-22°C hier, meistens jedoch kühler. Dazu noch ne frische Meeresbrise. Wenn ich höre, dass es 35-38°C unten in Deutschland ist und es seit Wochen nicht geregnet hat, mein Beileid.


----------



## Edou (3. August 2018)

Peace.

Ein wunder das ich meine Log-In Daten gefunden habe, in meinem Brain.

Gibts hier noch jemand der mich kennt? Bzw den ich kenne??? O.o...
Die Nachtschicht treibt einen zu verrückten dingen....wie hier wieder anzumelden.


----------



## Fordtaurus (3. August 2018)

Jo moin moin.

 

An und für sich ist mir Edou nicht so wirklich bekannt , aber ein herzliches wz (willkommen zurrück)

Alles Gute in der Nachtschicht!

 

Peace


----------



## ZAM (3. August 2018)

Achwas, bei gerade mal mageren 5000+ Beiträgen .. wer erinnert sich dann noch.


----------



## Aun (3. August 2018)

wer ist dieser zam? ^^ wb


----------



## Edou (4. August 2018)

Nur 5000+...vergisst man so schnell 

Ach die damalige Zeit...die ewigen battles mit den Trollen....wie die zeit verfliegt. Aufeinmal bist kein Schüler mit Problemen mehr, sondern Familienvater mit noch mehr Problemen


----------



## Patiekrice (18. August 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 

hmmmm


----------



## Aun (19. August 2018)

wat? ^^ also das bin nicht ich. aun gibts nur auf 2 servern (also mich)


----------



## Patiekrice (19. August 2018)

Ist kein deutscher Server ^^ schade, dachte ich könnte mir Hide of the Wild günstiger ergaunern


----------



## Aun (20. August 2018)

https://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Abendschau/Schutz-f%C3%BCr-die-Drachenschanze/BR-Fernsehen/Video?bcastId=14913430&documentId=55242246

lol


----------



## MikolajPL (20. August 2018)

Schutz für die Drachenschanze

Hate-Community? Wie armselig ...


----------



## ZAM (21. August 2018)

Gib dem Typen doch keine Plattform .. hier. Auch wenn Internet-Hass von Trotteln ohne jegliche Erziehung ausgeführt wird, er hat es provoziert und nutzt es gezielt für Abos und Follower.

Kenne seine Tweets mit bspw. Random "Huso" (Kurzform) u.ä. Müll unter irgendwelchen Postings, einfach nur für Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. August 2018)

lard is out. Exsl95 is der geile Scheiße. <3


----------



## spectrumizer (21. August 2018)

https://www.ardmediathek.de/tv/Abendschau/Schutz-für-die-Drachenschanze/BR-Fernsehen/Video?bcastId=14913430&documentId=55242246

lol


Da fragt man sich natürlich, wer hier die größeren Opfer sind. Rainer oder die, die extra die Mühen und Kosten auf sich nehmen, um da hin zu fahren.


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. August 2018)

Meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach haben sowohl Menschen die sich wie der "Lard" oder dieses "Exsl95" mit (bitte hier passendes Adjektiv einfügen) "Verhalten" sich im Netz

darstellen genau so einen an der Klatsche, wie jene Menschen, die solchen Lebewesen auch noch die Aufmerksamkeit schenken...

Sowohl der "Lard" als auch "Esxl95" sind meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach Fälle für nen Psychodok, die "Hater" und "Stalker" allerdings auch.

Sollten von jedweder Seite strafbare Handlungen vollzogen werden nicht nur ein Fall für nen Psychoklempner, sondern dann leider auch für Staatsanwealtschaft und Gerichte...

Traurig aber war...

 

Noch einmal was zur Erheiterung: Vorhin hörte ich ein bisschen "Die Dinos" als Hörspiel. In der Folge sagte Oma Dino einen wirklich lustigen und wahren Satz

"Das Fernsehen ist Schuld am Verfall der Moral und am Untergang der Dinokratie!"


----------



## Aun (21. August 2018)

will dem ja keine plattform bieten. ich find es nur recht arm, dass gerade ard diesem schrott eine plattform bietet. und das auch noch zur besten zeit. da rennt jetzt rtl hin und gibt ihm noch 10k für ein interview und son scheiß


----------



## Fordtaurus (21. August 2018)

Unter anderem mit ein Grund, warum ich mir diese Medien kaum noch antue. Allerdings 10k für nen Interview... Dann hat ein Mensch auf alle Fälle mehr Knete dafür bekommen als ich in einem Jahr an ALG2 bekomme und nicht viel weniger als ich vor einigen Jahren noch als Lager- und Hafenarbeiter netto im Jahr hatte. Neid habe ich für so etwas nciht über, aber ein großes Unverständniss.

Wirklich wiederlich in was für eine Richtung sich unsere Gesellschaft entwickelt. Darum ende ich jetzt mal mit meinem platonisch aber ernst gemeintem Abschied unter sehr sehr vielen YT-Kommentaren von mir.

 

*LIEBE und FRIEDEN*


----------



## spectrumizer (22. August 2018)

Ach, 10k gibt RTL dafür doch nicht. Die bieten dem 'n Fuffi an und gut ist.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. August 2018)

Das einzig schlimme an der Sache ist, dass Herr Leifels mit seiner Dokumentation sich erstens selber fickt und zweitens das Thema noch mehr verbreitet.

Der Kerle wird, selbstverschuldet, keine Ruhe mehr haben. Ich habe da wenig Mitleid, da ich das schon recht lange verfolge und es hat dieses Jahr echt ne neue Eskalationsstufe erreicht. Lustig ist es auch nicht mehr, eher erschreckend. Er checkt's aber auch nicht.

Meine These ist ja das er sich absichtlich so verhält, er brauch den Hate und damit das yunaumanie. Ist quasi so ne Symbiose zwischen Rainer und den Haidern.


----------



## Schrottinator (22. August 2018)

Am Freitag vor dem Draft noch schnell bei IKEA halten und nen Tisch holen, damit ich endlich mal mein Brettspiel spielen kann.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. August 2018)

Würd gern mit dir mtg spielen


----------



## Schrottinator (22. August 2018)

Ich treibe mich als in Freiburg rum.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (22. August 2018)

Sollte ich aus irgendeinem Grund mal dort sein fordere ich dich heraus!


----------



## Schrottinator (23. August 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFkdcQgNJHo


----------



## Aun (24. August 2018)

https://stevinho.justnetwork.eu/2018/08/24/gamescom-jemand-hat-vor-den-fortnite-stand-gekackt/




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. August 2018)

Der Drache @ ORF. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wv-9DyqvdTw


----------



## Aun (30. August 2018)

alter.....


----------



## Fordtaurus (31. August 2018)

Wooooooot? Das Buddergolem beim ORF?! Watt se FACK?! Wie assi,dreckig,ranzig ect pp isn das?

Langt nicht das ES Aufmerksamkeit im I-net beckommt, NEIN die öffentlich rechtlichen Medien MÜSSEN ja auf diesen Trümmerzug mit aufspringen,

sonst sind sie ja nicht HIP und gehen nicht mit der Zeit oder wie oder wat? Ohhhh Mann, ich kann gar nicht so viel essen wie ich kotzen möchte.

Schon wieder habe ich meine kotzbare Lebenszeit mit solch Zeug vergeudet


----------



## Aun (31. August 2018)

ich habs doch auf seite 1393 schon vorrausgesagt ^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. August 2018)

Ehrenlord kämpft gegen Mobbing. Dieser altruistischer Krieger Odins.


----------



## spectrumizer (2. September 2018)

Liest man da etwa einen gewissen Haid raus?


----------



## Schrottinator (2. September 2018)

Octopath Traveler durchgespielt. Komisches Gefühl, wenn man ein Spiel ad acta legt nachdem man es 2 Monate lang gespielt hat.


----------



## Al Fifino (6. September 2018)

Morgähn. Schon blöd, wenn man noch halb angetrunken auf Arbeit ist... Und an den Herrn Fordtaurus - Du bist ja kein bisschen besser als die Medien. Kaum veröffentlicht der Drachenlord was (oder ein Beitrag über ihn wird veröffentlicht), wird das zerpflückt und sich darüber aufgeregt, als sei das eigene Leben in massivster Art und Weise eingeschränkt worden. Kommt's mal runter und lasst den Kerl doch machen, was er will. Gibt mehr als genügend Schrott im Internet, da muss ich nicht auch noch ständig drauf aufmerksam gemacht werden.


----------



## Fordtaurus (6. September 2018)

Genauu das ist es doch "Gibt mehr als genügend Schrott im Internet, da muss ich nicht auch noch ständig drauf aufmerksam gemacht werden."!<------THIS

Bei Youtube bekomme ich auch immer noch nur über 2 Ecken etwas über einen Herrn R. WInkler mit, selbst hier auf buffed kann ich da sehr gut drüber hinweg sehen.

 Ey sorry aber "runter kommen" und "den Kerl machen lassen was er will"? Ehhhm wie ist denn diese ganze Situation entstanden? Ich kann ja nur sagen, das ich vor nicht einmal 9 Monaten das erste mal was von diesem Winkler und den Haidern mit bekommen habe und wie lange geht der Rotz schon.... 9MOANTE in denen bei jedem Hinweis auf die Existenz solcher Menschen ich mir gewünscht habe, NICHTS davon mitbekommen zu haben. Ich finde es sehr traurig und erschreckend, in welch eine Richtung sich die Gesellschaft zum Teil entwickeld hat. Vor 20 Jahren haben Menschen wie der Reiner W. allerhöchstens bei Sat1, RTL und Pro7 eine Platform bekommen.

 

Heute können sie ganz ohne großartige Hilfe ihren Seelenmüll im Internet abladen, andere Menschen fressen den Köder und schon hat sich eine Spirale der soziopathischen Abhängigkeit entwickelt. Die einen sehen in Reiner W. einen Menschen, der so scheisse ist, wie man(n) selber eigentlich nicht sein möchte, so frei nach dem Motto "Hei der ist ja NOCH BESCHEUERTER als wie ich eins11! Was für ein Glück das es Menschen wie den Buddergolem gibt... dann bin ich nicht das assigste Menschenkind!" Der Buddergolem bekommt durch sein wie auch immer geartetes Verhalten Aufmerksamkeit, auch wenn es nicht unbedingt die Aufmerksamkeit ist, welche er sich warscheinlich erhofft. Mein persönlichers Fazit zu der Thematik: Herr Reiner W. gehört einer gesetzlichen Betreuung unterstellt, wobei jegliche Fehltritte von ihm welche gegen geltende Gesetze verstossen natürlich geahndet gehört. Die "Haider/Gafferkommuniti" ist in meinen Augen sogar noch assiger, da sie es nicht schaffen, ihre teure Aufmerksamkeit auf andere Sachen zu lenken. Sollte ein Mensch wie der Herr W. sich mir gegenüber strafbar verhalten haben, steht es mir doch frei, justiziablel Schritte ein zu leiten. Zur Selbstjustiz will ich mich jetzt mal nicht äußern... hüstel

 

Ähhhm und jetzt zum Schluss noch einmal... ich habe vor ca.9Monaten das erste mal von dieser Gesammtsituation um den Herrn Reiner W. mitbekommen und ich täte mich schämen und könnte nicht mehr in den Spiegel gucken, wenn ich mich aktiv an dem ganzen Scheiss beteiligen würde. Sorry ey echt jetzt, denk was ihr wollt.. aber jeder, der bei solch einem Scheiss mit macht hat für mich gehörig einen an der Ratsche und sollte mal einen Kompatibilitätschek seiner sozialen und mentalen Zusatände und Fähigkeiten machen. Verschissenen RAUBMÖWEN gefangen im Körper eines Menschen, das ist meine bescheiden Meinung dazu. Zum Glück muss die ja keiner teilen^^


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (8. September 2018)

RAINER MIT AI


----------



## Aun (18. September 2018)

kennen sie whoopie goldberg? der is ne art alien whoopie goldberg. lol


----------



## MikolajPL (19. September 2018)

kennen sie whoopie goldberg? der is ne art alien whoopie goldberg. lol

Ist wirklich Whoopi Goldberg gemeint? Oder doch Barbara Streisand?

Links:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Barbra_Streisand#Erwähnungen_in_der_populären_Kultur
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand-Effekt


----------



## Aun (19. September 2018)

ein predator sieht nicht wirklich aus wie barbara streisand ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (20. September 2018)

[...] aber jeder, der bei solch einem Scheiss mit macht [...]


Dafür, dass du dem Ganzen keine Aufmerksamkeit schenken (und Lebenszeit verschwenden) willst, schenkst du dem Ganzen aber ganz schön viel Aufmerksamkeit. Bist du etwa auch ein Haider? Denn genau das machen die Haider: Sie schenken dem Drachen ihre Aufmerksamkeit, in dem sie sich auf die eine oder andere Art darüber auslassen, wie scheisse sie ihn (und das alles) finden.


----------



## Aun (20. September 2018)

spectrumizer ist auf jedenfall ein haider. sonst würde er nicht so auf posts reagieren


----------



## Reflox (26. September 2018)

Der Lügenlord existiert nur um einem heiligen Zweck zu dienen: Als tanzendes Äffchen aufzutreten, damit ich mich auf meinem Thrönchen über Pöbel amüsieren zu kann.

Es gibt nichts besseres, als ein schönes Dumpsterfire bei dem sich jemand anderes volle Kanne ins Bein schiesst. Ob es nun ein schizophrener Programmierer ist, der von leuchtenden Afro-Amerikanern des Nachrichtendienstes verfolgt wird, oder pseudointellektuelle YouTuber, die sich zur Witzfigur machen, weil sie dem falschen ans Bein gepinkelt haben.

 

Gott segne das Internet!


----------



## Aun (16. Oktober 2018)

https://eu.battle.net/forums/de/wow/topic/17624612663

wat?


----------



## Dackel93 (17. Oktober 2018)

wat


----------



## spectrumizer (4. November 2018)

Aun schrieb:


> als mod auf einebot anworten tztztztz


Ich denke nicht, dass es in dem Fall ein Bot / Spammer ist.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (5. November 2018)

*guck sich um*

Alles beim Alten. =)


----------



## Schrottinator (6. November 2018)

Hi Bloody.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (6. November 2018)

Hi Schrotti ^^


----------



## Aun (9. November 2018)

lol die fortnite sektion auf 9fag. total überrannt mit absoluten schrott, wtf, nsfw bildern    internet at it's finest


----------



## Reflox (10. November 2018)

Bin ich der einzige der dachte Fortnite wäre nur ein schlechtes meymey? 

Ich war überzeugt, dass keine Sau das ernsthaft spielt, wie Club Penguin und Roblox, bis ich Kiddies im Kiosk paysafecards kaufen sah um vBucks zu kaufen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (21. November 2018)

Männergrippe und Hexenschuss is richtiger Abfuck D:


----------



## Aun (21. November 2018)

git gud


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. November 2018)

Reflox schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der dachte Fortnite wäre nur ein schlechtes meymey?
> 
> Ich war überzeugt, dass keine Sau das ernsthaft spielt, wie Club Penguin und Roblox, bis ich Kiddies im Kiosk paysafecards kaufen sah um vBucks zu kaufen.


 

Als jemand, der an einer Grundschule "arbeitet" muss ich dir leider sagen - Fortnite ist das geringste Problem.


----------



## Aun (23. November 2018)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Als jemand, der an einer Grundschule muss ich dir leider sagen - Fortnite ist das geringste Problem.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fordtaurus (25. November 2018)

Sozi 21 Nov 2018 - 15:43"Männergrippe und Hexenschuss is richtiger Abfuck D:"

Das mit der Männergrippe kenne ich... lag bei mir häufig an den leeren Schnapsflaschen auf dem Couchtisch.... ach gz zur ersten eigenen Bude XD

 

 

 



Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Als jemand, der an einer Grundschule muss ich dir leider sagen - Fortnite ist das geringste Problem.


bidde waaaaaas?!?!  @.@   Als jemand, der an einem See muss ich Dir leider sagen - WiFi ist ohne Kabel meist besser als online.

 

Bitte sag mir jetzt nicht, daß DAS das Ergebnis einer langjährigen ´Ausbildung´ ist und Du als Angestellter, bzw zu verbeamtender an einer Grundschule tätig wirst (was ich leider aus vielen Deiner Posts schließe). Du bist doch Postbote und kommst deswegen täglich an ner Grundschule vorbei oooooder?!


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (25. November 2018)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Sozi 21 Nov 2018 - 15:43"Männergrippe und Hexenschuss is richtiger Abfuck D:"
> 
> Das mit der Männergrippe kenne ich... lag bei mir häufig an den leeren Schnapsflaschen auf dem Couchtisch.... ach gz zur ersten eigenen Bude XD
> 
> ...


 

Du bist auch ein ganz schöner Kelp eh.

 

Uuuuuuuuuuund lesen ist auch nicht so deins.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (25. November 2018)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Sozi 21 Nov 2018 - 15:43"Männergrippe und Hexenschuss is richtiger Abfuck D:"
> 
> Das mit der Männergrippe kenne ich... lag bei mir häufig an den leeren Schnapsflaschen auf dem Couchtisch.... ach gz zur ersten eigenen Bude XD
> 
> ...


 

Nein keine Angst, ich bin nur Postbote. Mit meiner Rechtschreibung hätte ich niemals nen Job bei der Behörde bekommen. Die schauen nämlich täglich bei Buffed vorbei und gucken, ob auch alles richtig ist. Hab um ehrlich zu sein keine Ahnung, was dich gestochen hat. Schließt du anhand eines Beitrages auf meine pädagogischen Fähigkeiten? Während meiner " " " " A U S B I L D U N G " " " " habe ich weitaus schlimmere Fälle kennen gelernt und selbst die haben den Abschluss geschafft. Was möchtest du also bitte kritisieren?

 

Und nein, verbeamtet bin ich nicht. Das wird man heutzutage kaum noch. Ich " " arbeite " " seit 3 Jahren für ein unterdurchschnittliches Gehalt 36 Stunden die Woche mit Kindern. Sollte mir aber wohl Gedanken machen, wenn ich schon in nem halbtoten MMORPG Forum von Usern angekackt werde XD XD


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. November 2018)

Geschrieben: 23 November 2018 - 21:15

"Als jemand, der an einer Grundschule "arbeitet" muss ich dir leider sagen - Fortnite ist das geringste Problem."

 

Ahhh da sie mal einer guck... das verlorengeglaubte Verb ist wieder da...

Nee mal so halbwegs ernsthaft... Fortnite ist sehr wohl das geringste Prob, mir vielen jetzt etliche ein ich werde mich auf ein paar beschränken:

a) Das größte Problem an einer Schule ist, DIE SCHULE

b) Das nächste währe mangelnde Ausstattung, sowohl im personellen, im baulichen als auch im materiellen sowie finanziellen Sinne

c) Die Lehrer, zu wenige, zu schlecht ausgebildet, zu schlecht motiviert durch z.B. mangelnde finanziele und gesellschaftliche Anerkennung

 

Ich kenne im persönlichem Umfeld einige Ex-Lehrer welche nun ihre wohlverdiente Pension genießen können. Von allen konnte ich unisono in den letzten Jahren hören, wie schlimm es doch um unser Schlsystem gestellt ist... Wir sind Anfang der 1990ér Jahre noch zu Tausenden zum Teil sogar Zehntausenden Schüler/innen für bessere Schulbedingungen demonstrieren gegangen.

 

Ja demonstrieren... das ist das wo man so mit gaaanz gaanz vielen Menschen ZUSAMMEN und am besten FRIEDLICH auf die Strasse geht um dann ZUSAMMEN für die GEMEINSAMEN Interessen GESICHT zu zeigen. Erreicht wurde sogar auch ein bisschen. Selbst wenn wir damals nichts erreicht hätten, so hätten wir uns immer noch sagen können "Wir haben es zu mindest probiert!" Denn*: "Wer kämpft kann verlieren, wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren!"*

Wenn ich mir allerdings die "Generation Headdown " so anschaue... pfff eine Petition auf Fatzebook oder sonst wo im Netz juckt ehrlich gesagt zur Zeit öhhhm so gut wie niemanden in den entsprechenden Institutionen. Wow... da haben 25000 Leute einenen Klick bei Klack gemacht... selbst eine *persönlich überbrachte Unterschriftenliste *hat sowohl medial als auch psychologisch eine größeren "Impakt" auf die jeweils angesprochenen Gruppen.

Zu dem derzeitigen System (nicht unbedingt das schulische) habe ich immer wieder dieses Bild eine Kaisers/Königs und eines Bischof im Kopf

Da sagt der Kaiser/König zum Bischof:"Halt DU sie DUMM - ICH halt sie ARM!"


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. November 2018)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> währe



Also jetzt entschuldigst du dich bitte bei Shikari. Wer sowas verbricht hat jegliches Recht auf Rechtschreibflames verwirkt.

Deine soziologischen Analysen sind übrigens auch fantastisch.


----------



## spectrumizer (26. November 2018)

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie jemand so dermaßen plump in die Sch... greifen kann, nur um dann zwei Posts später plötzlich die Missstände an unserem Schulsystem zu kritisieren. Da "vällt" mir auch nichts mehr dazu ein. Das ist so wie jemanden erst "du fette Sau" zu nennen, um dann später McDonald's zu kritisieren.


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. November 2018)

Das Auslassen eines Wortes ist wohl etwas Anderes, als ein ´Rechtschreibfehler`im Sinne eines Buchstaben zu wenig oder zu viel...

Nebenbei ist meine Tastatur diagnostizierte Legastheikerin...

 

 

 

 

 



Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Deine soziologischen Analysen sind übrigens auch fantastisch.


Danke.. das auch ist zwar recht unnötig an diesem Platze, und ich verstehe auch Deinen versteckten Sarkasmus, doch möchte ich Dich mal auf ein

medial sehr aktuelles Thema hinweisen. Die Aktuelle Nichtdebatte um den sogenannten "UN-Migrationspackt". In gewissen Entscheidungskreisen ist diese

Idee schon seit Jahren ein Thema und wurde auch so dort geplant. In den "großen Mainstreammedien" und dem ÖR kam dieses Thema das erste mal für

mich sichtbar so ca. Anfang letzten Jahres einmal kurz auf den Radar, seid dem sporadisch alle paar Monate mal ein kleiner Bericht.

Weißt DU, Sozi, wie viele und welche Länder zum Teil diesen "UN-Migrationspakt" NICHT unterschreiben werden?

Wenn man hier zu Lande über eine solche Sache debatieren möchte und dem ganzen kritisch gegenüber eingestellt ist, wird man sehr schnell in eine "rechte" oder gar "antisemitische" Ecke gestellt.  Nun rate mal welches Land unter anderem diesn "Packt" NICHT unterzeichen wird.... ISRAEL.. also Israel ist jetzt auch antisemitisch, oder wie soll ich das verstehen... ... Nicht nur das einige HUNDERT Petitionen (wohl so um die 500) zu eben DIESEM "UN-Migrationspackt" im Bundestag eingereicht und zur Diskussion gestellt werden sollten..... ALLE abgelehnt worden... selbst so eine einfache Anfrage "Der Bundestag möge bitte über den UN-Migrationspackt abstimmen"

Schwieriges Thema, gebe ich zu, doch ein anderes aktuelles Beispiel fällt mir gerade nicht ein. Ich empfehle mal auf YT sich ein paar Vorträge des Herrn Professor Rainer Mausfeld anzusehen/hören und dann noch einmal die aktuelle Parteienlandschaft, die altruistische Medienlandschaft und unsere Gesellschaft zu überdenken. Danke^^

 

 

Spectrumizer "Das ist so wie jemanden erst "du fette Sau" zu nennen, um dann später McDonald's zu kritisieren. "

 

 Was kann Mäckes dafür, das die Menschen zu fett werden.... nicht wirklich viel... die Leute müssen sich den Frass ja immer noch selber in die Futterlucke schieben oder? Das es natürlich seeehr verlockend ist für 2-3 Okken mal fix was "hippes" zu "hungern", gerade weil man mit Mäckeswerbung zum Teil echt zugeschissen wird, solche Konzerne natürlich auch mit entsprechenden Marketingabteilungen auffahren mal dahingestellt. Da hat die ungesunde Pommesbude um die Ecke, die Fertigpizza aus der Kühltruhe oder die Tüte Chips vom NACHTSCHALTER der Tanke natürlich keine Chance gegen die Konkurenz eines MC-Dreck^^ Ich verzichte auf weitere Erläuterungen und Emodschies... Du hast Deinen Komment schon richtig emodschisiert.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. November 2018)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Das Auslassen eines Wortes ist wohl etwas Anderes, als ein ´Rechtschreibfehler`im Sinne eines Buchstaben zu wenig oder zu viel...
> 
> Nebenbei ist meine Tastatur diagnostizierte Legastheikerin...
> 
> ...


 

Nein, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich weiß das du scheinbar ein weißer, misogyner cis-Faschist bist. 

 

 

Was dein Mangel am soziologischen Verständnis unserer Gesellschaft bzw. unseres Bildungssystems nun mit der kastrierten Meinungsfreiheit und Diskurskultur unseres Landes zu tun hat verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber nun gut.


----------



## Fordtaurus (26. November 2018)

Nein, weiß ich nicht. Aber ich weiß das du scheinbar ein* wei**ße**r*, _*misogyner*_ *cis-Faschist* bist.


Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Vorurteil. Da mit hast Du Deinen(meinen) Standpunkt ja schon geklährt.

Ich finde Deine beleidigte Beleidigung übrigens sehr kreativ, für einen Gender-Rassisten.... Keine weiteren Fragen - Euer Ehren


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. November 2018)

Hoffe dein Kopfkissen ist heute Nacht nicht so weich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. November 2018)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Das Auslassen eines Wortes ist wohl etwas Anderes, als ein ´Rechtschreibfehler`im Sinne eines Buchstaben zu wenig oder zu viel...
> 
> Nebenbei ist meine Tastatur diagnostizierte Legastheikerin...


 

Und was genau findest du jetzt daran so schlimm? Es war doch ziemlich offensichtlich, dass ich schlichtweg ein Wort vergessen habe. Daraus dann ne persönliche Attacke zu formen verstehe ich einfach nicht. Wir befinden uns zwar im Internet und zu 95% ist es mir auch ziemlich egal, was andere schreiben, aber wenn mir dann so etwas vorgeworfen wird, auch in Bezug auf meine Ausbildung und meine Arbeit krieg ich nen Hals. Ich kenne dich nicht, hab dich hier noch nie aktiv wahrgenommen und würde mir aus diesem Grund niemals anmaßen alleine wegen deiner Rechtschreibung auf deine Ausbildung oder sonst was zu schließen.

 

So nen Shit muss ich mir nicht anhören.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. November 2018)

meme


----------



## spectrumizer (26. November 2018)

Fordtaurus schrieb:


> Was kann Mäckes dafür, das die Menschen zu fett werden.... nicht wirklich viel...


Du verstehst scheinbar den Zusammenhang nicht. Du gehst Sh1k4ri persönlich an, weil er ein Wort vergessen hat und statt dich zu entschuldigen, kritisierst du die Missstände unseres Schulsystems.

Deshalb sagte ich: Das ist so, wie jemanden "du fette Sau" zu nennen, weil er 1kg schwerer ist, als du. Und statt dich zu entschuldigen, kritisierst du McDonald's. Das ist einfach nur ...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2019)

Bräuchte mal einen Rat, würde mir gerne ne kabellose Tastatur sowie Maus holen.

 

Mechanisch ist nett muss es aber nicht zwingend sein. RGB brauche ich auch nicht. Ne schlichte Hintergrund Beleuchtung der Tasten würde reichen. An die Maus habe ich eigentlich auch keine weiteren Anforderungen als einen sehr stabilen Sensor und evtl. verstellbares Gewichtssystem. Habe da bis jetzt die Rival 650 von Steel Series im Blick.

Die mit der OLED finde ich nochmal besser, aber die gibt's leider nur kabelgebunden.


----------



## spectrumizer (6. Januar 2019)

Ich hab das Logitech K270 Keyboard.

https://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Tastatur-schnurlos-deutsches-Tastaturlayout/dp/B006T02YRM/

Hintergrundbeleuchtung hat es keine. Hatte es mir damals nur gekauft, weil ich eine kabellose Tastatur haben wollte, die zwingend Multimediatasten hat (hauptsächlich Laut, Leise, Stumm). Aber bin erstaunlich zufrieden damit. Bisher keine Probleme, angenehmes Schreibgefühl, Batterien halten auch gefühlt ewig und es hat bei Bedarf einen On-Off Schalter.

Würde es mir direkt nochmal kaufen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (6. Januar 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ich hab das Logitech K270 Keyboard.
> 
> https://www.amazon.de/Logitech-Tastatur-schnurlos-deutsches-Tastaturlayout/dp/B006T02YRM/
> 
> ...



Danke, ich gucke mal drüber. Von Logitech war mir auch eine aufgefallen G irgendwas. Die sah auch gut aus von den Specs. Aber 103 Euro ist halt wieder ein Investment.

Uuuund vor paar Monaten hatte ich mal eine gesehen mit so einem Drehrad für Volumen. Finde die leider nich mehr.


----------



## Magogan (7. Februar 2019)

Sehr geehrter Herr *****,

vielen Dank, dass Sie den Samsung Memory Support kontaktiert haben.

Die Seriennummer von Ihrer SSD ist eine Seriennummer für Singapore.
Dies bedeutet, dass Ihr Produkt ursprünglich aus Singapore stammt.
Leider können wir nur Produkte europäischer Herkunft unterstützen.
Für die Gewährleistung in diesem Fall müssen wir Sie an Ihren Händler verweisen.
Andernfalls kontaktieren Sie bitte das Singapore Service Center über den unten angegebenen Internetlink:

https://www.samsung.com/sg/support/

Für weitere Fragen zögern Sie bitte nicht zu fragen.

Wir wünschen Ihnen einen schönen Tag.



Ich hab die in Deutschland gekauft... Bei CSV... Wie kann das bitte sein?

Okay, dann kontaktieren wir doch mal den Support in Singapur...

I am out of the office until 02/11/2019.

I have very limited access to email . Any important matter please watsapp me @ ********  
Wish everybody 恭喜发财 ...........






Note: This is an automated response to your message "SSD not working properly" sent on 02/07/2019 09:53:24 AM.

This is the only notification you will receive while this person is away

PREMIUM SUPPORT!!!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (8. Februar 2019)

Lustig, was sagt CSV dazu?^^


----------



## Magogan (8. Februar 2019)

BloodyEyeX schrieb:


> Lustig, was sagt CSV dazu?^^


Ich soll auf die Antwort aus Singapur warten und die können da nichts machen... Die meinten, ich hätte vorher sagen sollen, dass ich ein europäisches Produkt haben will...


----------



## Magogan (11. Februar 2019)

Hi  Christopher

Thank you for the enquiry regards to your SSD.

Yes, I have checked and this belong to Samsung Singapore.

We are the 3rd party service centre handling Samsung products and our RMA are thru walk in. We do not accept any RMA thru courier or mail unless customer willing to bear both way

The shipping charges or you might need to go back to the point of purchase for your replacement.

As a local distributor , we cover only the warranty for local purchase  and our products are  supposed to be sold in Singapore only.

With Regards

****

Eternal Asia Distribution (s) Pte Ltd

Ich muss also die Versandkosten in beide Richtungen tragen!!!


----------



## Aun (15. März 2019)

https://deadline.com/2019/03/james-...Y2W00ZLSpH69P5Hb2YXYXpyue4u8syqL7912w8fUpTj1Q

lulz.... disney pfeifen


----------



## Magogan (17. März 2019)

Toll, CSV hat sich bereiterklärt, die Garantieabwicklung für mich zu übernehmen. Das war vor mehr als einem Monat (12.02.). Niemand kann mir sagen, wo meine SSD jetzt ist und wann ich sie zurückerhalte - nur, dass es insgesamt 6 Wochen dauern kann...

Hätten die mir eine europäische SSD verkauft, hätte ich 5 Euro Versandkosten gespart und die vermutlich schon längst zurück...


----------



## Aun (17. März 2019)

du bist einfach ein riesen depp


----------



## Magogan (18. März 2019)

Aun schrieb:


> du bist einfach ein riesen depp


Verstehe nicht, was du meinst. Hatte keine andere Wahl, direkt einsenden konnte ich sie nicht, weil die in Singapur nicht (mehr) antworten. Also entweder zum Händler oder wegwerfen...

Oder meinst du, ich hätte beim Kauf direkt überprüfen müssen, ob ich ein europäisches Modell bekommen habe? Das macht doch niemand.


----------



## Aun (18. März 2019)

ja meinte(war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint) das mit dem modell. bei manchen sachen würde ich behaupten ist es besser vorher nachzuschauen


----------



## Magogan (1. Juni 2019)

Super, hab mir einen Freelancer gesucht für einige Texturen und ihm bis gestern Zeit gegeben und er hat sich seit dem 24.05. nicht gemeldet...

 

Was soll ich denn jetzt machen? Ich kann mein Spiel schlecht mit untexturierten Charakteren vermarkten...

 

Wenn ich jetzt einen anderen Freelancer suche, dauert das auch nochmal einen Monat und ich muss bis dahin den Release des nächsten großen Updates verschieben. Um die Zeit ist aber auch Steam Summer Sale, also haben die Leute erstmal genug Spiele und wenig Geld, was sich negativ auf meine Verkaufszahlen auswirkt.

 

Also muss ich wohl bis August warten. Hat aber auch Vorteile, so kann ich mich noch darum kümmern, ein Shuttle einzubauen, mit dem man zum und auf dem Planeten fliegen kann statt sich zu beamen.


----------



## spectrumizer (1. Juni 2019)

Naja, aus dem Hut zaubern kann man solche Sachen halt nicht. Wenn er sich trotz deiner Kontaktversuche nicht meldet, es ein Deutscher ist (wegen Gerichtsbarkeit) und du (hoffentlich) einen Vertrag mit ihm hast, Frist setzen und ggf. juristische Schritte einleiten (Schadenersatzforderung, ...). Das wäre der normale Gang.


----------



## Magogan (1. Juni 2019)

Wenn ich das Geld hätte, hätte ich jemanden aus Europa oder USA/CA/AUS genommen. Leider sitzt der in Venezuela, für mehr reichte das Budget nicht. Hab zwar einen Vertrag, aber selbst wenn ich den durchsetzen kann, hat der eh nicht genug Geld, um den Schaden zu begleichen. Und was wäre überhaupt der entstandene Schaden? Höchstens ein Monatsgehalt von mir, mehr könnte ich da wohl nicht geltend machen.

Edit: Now that I wrote this, he messaged me on Discord... Äh warte, wieso schreib ich auf Englisch? Das ist so verwirrend, ständig zwischen Deutsch und Englisch zu wechseln...

Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob ich das releasen bzw. vermarkten soll ohne das Raumshuttle... Ach, das kann ich bestimmt auch nach Release des Updates einfügen, ist ja eh Early Access sozusagen.


----------



## Magogan (10. Juni 2019)

Hmm, was hab ich mir da nur für einen Freelancer gesucht? Er meldet sich ein- oder zweimal pro Woche und es geht kaum voran. Ich weiß nicht, was er die letzten Tage gemacht hat, mal sehen. Ich muss jetzt wegen E3 und Summer Sale (Steam etc.) den Release eh auf August verschieben, also werde ich ihm wohl bis Ende Juni Zeit geben. Wenn das nichts wird, suche ich mir wen anders für den Rest.

 

Leider wirkt sich das alles sehr negativ auf meine Motivation aus, hab heute gar nichts zustande gebracht. Ich wollte eigentlich auch schon längst mit der Integration der Zahlungsmethoden fertig sein, aber nachdem mehrere Zahlungsdienstleister mich abgelehnt haben, muss ich nun für jede Zahlungsart eine andere API nutzen. Die von Stripe ist wegen SCA (Strong Customer Authentication) nun für Kreditkarten anders als für Sofortüberweisung, dann noch zusätzlich Paypal und vielleicht Paysafecard. SEPA-Lastschrift bekomme ich wegen meiner Bonität vermutlich gar nicht. Ja, ich muss genug Geld haben, damit Leute mir Geld zahlen können, das macht Sinn.


----------



## Reflox (14. Juni 2019)

Tja, halt keine Freelancer aus dem Dschungel anheuern.


----------



## Patiekrice (15. Juni 2019)

oof


----------



## Wynn (15. Juni 2019)

Manches ändert sich wohl nie auch wenn man 30 monate nicht mehr im smalltalk war


----------



## Aun (15. Juni 2019)

Reflox schrieb:


> Tja, halt keine Freelancer aus dem Dschungel anheuern.


 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magogan (14. Juli 2019)

Okay, hab jetzt alles bekommen und konnte ein Update mit Dörfern und prozeduralen Quests veröffentlichen. Wenn ihr wollt, könnt ihr ja mal die Demo ausprobieren, kostet nichts.


----------



## Aun (22. Juli 2019)

https://www.derstandard.at/story/20...die-geheime-welt-der?utm_source=pocket-newtab


----------



## Aun (29. Juli 2019)

5. staffel the expanse und neue the orville staffel angekündigt. woopwoop


----------



## Magogan (29. Juli 2019)

So ein Spiel zu entwickeln ist echt stressig. Ich bin immer noch unzufrieden damit, weil es nicht fertig ist, muss aber irgendwie Leute dazu bringen, darüber zu berichten oder Videos zu machen. Wie soll ich das bitte anstellen?


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juli 2019)

1.) Vielleicht selber erstmal darüber berichten? YouTube, Facebook, Instagram, ...? Deine Forensignatur ...?
2.) Lese schon die ganze Zeit, dass du ein Spiel entwickelst, aber weiß weder, wie es heißt, noch worum es geht. Werbung geht anders.


----------



## Magogan (30. Juli 2019)

1) Hab ich versucht, wird aber kaum gefunden. Mein Trailer hat nicht mal 100 Aufrufe. Und in der Signatur darf ich das nicht erwähnen.

 

2) Dann wäre das ja Werbung und die ist laut den Forenregeln verboten. Aber wenn du schon fragst, kann ich ja zumindest sagen, worum es geht:

 

Es ist ein Voxel-Game basierend auf den Konzepten von Starbound und CubeWorld, in dem du verschiedene Planeten erkunden und dabei auch richtige Quests absolvieren kannst, all das in einem prozedural generierten Universum. Das Spiel ist noch in der Alpha, später soll noch mehr hinzukommen, unter anderem Dungeons ähnlich wie in MMORPGs und Weltraumschlachten und so Zeugs.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juli 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> 1.) Vielleicht selber erstmal darüber berichten? YouTube, Facebook, Instagram, ...? Deine Forensignatur ...?
> 2.) Lese schon die ganze Zeit, dass du ein Spiel entwickelst, aber weiß weder, wie es heißt, noch worum es geht. Werbung geht anders.


 

Es ist ein Minecraft Klon.


----------



## Magogan (30. Juli 2019)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Es ist ein Minecraft Klon.


 
So wie das hier (Total Miner)?
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verstehe nicht, wieso alles mit solchen Spielen in einen Topf geworfen wird, nur weil es wie Minecraft aussieht...

Wenn ich einfach nur schnell Geld verdienen wollen würde, hätte ich jedenfalls nicht 5 Jahre an einem Spiel entwickelt, sondern auch so einfache Spiele herausgebracht. Am besten noch mit Unity, paar Assets zusammenkaufen und fertig ist ein "Spiel".


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juli 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> 1) Hab ich versucht, wird aber kaum gefunden. Mein Trailer hat nicht mal 100 Aufrufe. Und in der Signatur darf ich das nicht erwähnen.
> 
> 2) Dann wäre das ja Werbung und die ist laut den Forenregeln verboten. Aber wenn du schon fragst, kann ich ja zumindest sagen, worum es geht:


1) Doch, darfst du.

2) Weiß nicht, aber es gibt ja auch diesen Thread zu dem Ein-Mann-MMO "Negaia" hier im Forum.

https://forum.buffed.de/topic/209727-negaia/

Vielleicht einfach mal ZAM anhauen und fragen, ob du auch einen Thread zu deinem Spiel machen darfst?



Magogan schrieb:


> Es ist ein Voxel-Game basierend auf den Konzepten von Starbound und CubeWorld, in dem du verschiedene Planeten erkunden und dabei auch richtige Quests absolvieren kannst, all das in einem prozedural generierten Universum. Das Spiel ist noch in der Alpha, später soll noch mehr hinzukommen, unter anderem Dungeons ähnlich wie in MMORPGs und Weltraumschlachten und so Zeugs.


Klingt zu cool, um so wenig Beachtung zu bekommen!


----------



## Magogan (30. Juli 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> 1) Doch, darfst du.


Laut Forenregeln nicht. Hmm...
 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> 2) Weiß nicht, aber es gibt ja auch diesen Thread zu dem Ein-Mann-MMO "Negaia" hier im Forum.
> 
> https://forum.buffed.de/topic/209727-negaia/


Negaia ist aber auch komplett kostenlos. Hab das schon in einem anderen Forum gefunden, der Typ hat sich definitiv zu viel vorgenommen... Und wenn ich das sage, soll das schon was heißen 
 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Klingt zu cool, um so wenig Beachtung zu bekommen!


Danke. Leider ist die Grafik noch nicht perfekt und das ist leider das erste, was man sieht. Ich brauche definitiv noch einen guten Grafiker.


----------



## spectrumizer (30. Juli 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Laut Forenregeln nicht. Hmm...


Ok, kommerzielle Inhalte und so. Stimmt. Könnte mit ZAM Probleme geben.  Wie gesagt, frag ihn vielleicht trotzdem einfach mal.


----------



## Magogan (30. Juli 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ok, kommerzielle Inhalte und so. Stimmt. Könnte mit ZAM Probleme geben.  Wie gesagt, frag ihn vielleicht trotzdem einfach mal.


 

Hab ich, aber scheint nicht erlaubt zu sein. Ich kann einen Nutzer-Artikel verfassen, der dann vielleicht freigeschaltet wird (wohl eher nicht, weil der ja Werbung wäre).

 

Dann muss ich mich wohl weiter umschauen nach YouTubern und vielleicht kleineren News-Seiten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (30. Juli 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> So wie das hier (Total Miner)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ob nun Pinky Lady, Boskop, oder Royal Gala. Apfel bleibt Apfel.

 

Somit bleibt deine "Innovation" auch nur ein Klon. Auch deine erwähnten Features gab es in 1000 Spielen schon 1000 mal.

 

Schnelles Geld würde ich dir gönnen, dann kannst du dem Pizzaboten die Tür auch bekleidet öffnen.


----------



## Reflox (30. Juli 2019)

Magogan schrieb:


> Es ist ein Voxel-Game basierend auf den Konzepten von Starbound und CubeWorld, in dem du verschiedene Planeten erkunden und dabei auch richtige Quests absolvieren kannst, all das in einem prozedural generierten Universum. Das Spiel ist noch in der Alpha, später soll noch mehr hinzukommen, unter anderem Dungeons ähnlich wie in MMORPGs und Weltraumschlachten und so Zeugs.


 

Ich glaube das hab ich mal gespielt, ach nein warte, das war Minecraft mit Mods.


----------



## Magogan (31. Juli 2019)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Auch deine erwähnten Features gab es in 1000 Spielen schon 1000 mal.


Nach der Logik müsste es ja gar keine neuen Spiele mehr geben.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Juli 2019)

Deine Antwort macht keinen Sinn.

Es gibt immer wieder mal was Neues, aber den drölfzigtausendsen Minecraft Klon als Innovation und etwas Neues anpreisen zu wollen ist halt bisschen Selbstbetrug.


----------



## Magogan (31. Juli 2019)

Das Neue sind die kleineren Blöcke und die prozedural generierten Questreihen. Die gab nun mal noch nicht. Das Konzept mit den Blöcken war auch nicht neu, als damals der Infiniminer-Klon namens "Minecraft" herauskam.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Juli 2019)

Ok hast mich absolut überzeugt. Werd dein Meisterwerk kaufen.


----------



## Magogan (31. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht hätte ich die 2000 Euro, die ich auf Steam eingenommen habe, einfach für ein neues iPhone oder so ausgeben sollen. Stattdessen habe ich das plus noch mehr eigenes Geld re-investiert, weil ich den Leuten ein fertiges Spiel versprochen habe, und darf mir nun anhören, dass das ein dämlicher Minecraft-Klon ist. Danke auch.

 

Wenn man so behandelt wird als Entwickler, ist es ja kein Wunder, dass so viele die Entwicklung im Early-Access aufgeben. Erst dieses Jahr ist Pantropy rausgekommen, von Entwicklern hier aus Potsdam. 1,5 Monate lang - bis Mitte März - gab es Updates und seitdem herrscht Stille. Solche Leute bekommen 70.000 Euro über Kickstarter für ein Spiel, wo man auf dem Meeresgrund läuft, weil die zu inkompetent sind, um Schwimmen einzubauen!!! Aber gut, das kommt wohl davon, wenn man dem kleinen Bruder, der keine Ausbildung als Programmierer hat, die Programmierung überlässt...


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (31. Juli 2019)

Ungerechte Welt mal wieder. Die hätten das Geld dir geben sollen!!!


----------



## Magogan (31. Juli 2019)

Ja, in dem Fall wirklich. Ich habe nichts dagegen, dass andere erfolgreich sind, aber die haben das Geld nicht verdient, wenn die einfach die Entwicklung einstellen, ohne etwas zu sagen. Die wurden dafür bezahlt, das komplette Spiel fertigzustellen, haben es aber nicht mal ansatzweise geschafft und geben dann auf? Was soll denn das?


----------



## Magogan (3. August 2019)

Wow, schon 0 Euro verdient. Da haben sich 5 Jahre Arbeit ja gelohnt...


----------



## Patiekrice (3. August 2019)

Hey,

das kann ärgerlich sein. Aber wie lange versuchst du damit schon Geld zu verdienen? Also vor 5 Jahren hast du damit angefangen, aber seit wann können Leute das Spiel (war es doch, oder?) erwerben?


----------



## Magogan (3. August 2019)

Das Spiel hab ich gestern auf meiner Webseite veröffentlicht. Es war aber auch vorher auf Steam, allerdings bin ich da wegen der großen Unsicherheit (siehe "Algorithmus-Bug" im Oktober und Summer Sale dieses Jahr) und weil ich günstigere Preise anbieten will wieder weg. Es ist zwar noch eine Alpha, aber ich muss ja trotzdem von irgendwas leben...

 

Ich hab aber auch ein paar YouTuber angeschrieben, vielleicht spielt das ja wer und ich verdiene dann mal mehr als nichts... Das Geld von Steam hatte ich ja auch re-investiert.


----------



## Patiekrice (3. August 2019)

Nagut, die finanzielle Sicherheit komplett aufgeben und alles auf die eine Karte setzen war vielleicht nicht die beste Idee. Als ich mich damals selbstständig gemacht habe, habe ich anfangs trotzdem noch ein - zwei Minijobs gemacht, damit in schlechten Monaten auch was reinkommt. Wenn du natürlich jetzt seit 5 Jahren kein oder nur wenig Einkommen hast, verstehe ich dass du nun möchtest, dass es schnell geht. Aber so leicht ist das leider nicht. Der Videospielmarkt ist eben auch riesig.

 

 

Ja, das mit den Youtubern ist vielleicht keine doofe Idee. Eventuell auch mal mittelständische Twitch-Streamer..?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (3. August 2019)

Exklusivvertrag mit Epic Games Store Dikkah!


----------



## Magogan (4. August 2019)

Oh Gott, jemand hat das Spiel echt gespielt auf YouTube, jetzt bin ich komplett am Ende mit den Nerven... Ich muss wohl das Tutorial und ein paar Kleinigkeiten überarbeiten... Aber abgesehen davon scheint das dem zumindest zu gefallen


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. August 2019)

Hallo?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. August 2019)

Hallo Habibi.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (4. August 2019)

<33333


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (4. August 2019)

<3


----------



## Patiekrice (5. August 2019)

süßies


----------



## ZAM (6. August 2019)




----------



## Magogan (8. August 2019)

Ich suche nach jemanden, der mich beim Marketing unterstützen kann, und es meldet sich einer, der ein internationales Unternehmen mit einer Single-Page-Webseite ohne Kontaktdaten (außer E-Mail),  Impressum, Datenschutzerklärung und sogar ohne HTTPS leitet. Und er will $21 bis $30 pro Stunde, je nachdem wie lange ich seine Dienste in Anspruch nehme.

Der kommt wohl aus Indien oder so, in einem Erste-Welt-Land kannst du für den Preis nicht arbeiten, da machst du nur Verluste.


----------



## ZAM (8. August 2019)

Seems legit.


----------



## Magogan (8. August 2019)

Ja, sein Pro-Tipp war, das Spiel auf Steam zu verkaufen  

 

Das hatte ich auch schon versucht, das funktioniert aber nicht ohne Marketing...


----------



## spectrumizer (9. August 2019)

Das Marketing übernimmt doch Steam selbst? Die Sales, Cross- und Upselling Angebote, ... ? Also keins von meinen über 300 Spielen in meiner Steam-Library habe ich wegen irgendwelchen "Marketing-Kampagnen" gekauft.


----------



## Magogan (9. August 2019)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Das Marketing übernimmt doch Steam selbst? Die Sales, Cross- und Upselling Angebote, ... ?


Dann finde mal mein Spiel unter 1000 anderen, die gerade reduziert sind. Ich war auf Steam und ich hatte nicht mal ansatzweise etwas bekommen, was die 30% Gebühren wert war. Früher hast du noch garantiert 1 Million Impressionen bekommen, heutzutage kannst du bei 1000 froh sein.

 

Ich muss Leute auf YouTube und Twitch dazu bekommen, mein Spiel zu spielen, aber das ist auch einfacher gesagt als getan... Vor allem, wenn es unfertig ist. Bisher hat es einer gespielt und von seinen vielleicht 1000 Zuschauern hat es keiner gekauft...

 

Mir fehlt einfach ein guter Grafikdesigner für das Spiel und das Marketing und ich bekomme so nicht genug Geld, um einen einzustellen.

 

Vom Staat bekomme ich zumindest keinerlei Unterstützung, außer einem Zuschuss für einen Unternehmensberater, was effektiv nichts gebracht hat, da der erste unfähig war, mir zu Kreditbetrug geraten hat, mir die Rechte an meinem Spiel abkaufen wollte und ich da folglich 600 Euro für nichts bezahlt habe (ohne Zuschuss) und der zweite mir auch eher wenig geholfen hat, aber er hat sich zumindest bemüht und war relativ kompetent. Dabei gibt es da eigentlich ein Qualitätssicherungsprogramm vom BAFA, sodass der erste Fall gar nicht hätte auftreten sollen.


----------



## Aun (26. August 2019)

https://www.supporterswear.de/t-shi...qZ2H71Q9R8WBaJZgQH_sEfnU3KcyVMtI_A-nV-cym4wKY

ololol gleich mal bestellen ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (27. August 2019)

Cool, Ritter Merch.


----------



## Aun (27. August 2019)

letztens die 90 minuten reportage war zum brüllen


----------



## Magogan (11. Januar 2020)

Mich regt diese Welt gar nicht mehr auf, ich wundere mich nur noch...

 

Ich hatte einen Vertrag mit einem Freelancer aus Kroatien, er hat sich nicht gemeldet, ich habe ihm gesagt, dass ich nicht mehr mit ihm zusammenarbeiten will, weil er sich nie meldet, und jetzt schulde ich ihm noch 96 Euro für die bereits geleistete Arbeit. Aber anstatt dass er mir das in Rechnung stellt, blockiert er mich!? WTF?

 

Scheinbar habe ich jetzt 96 Euro gespart und hab trotzdem die Rechte an den Assets, die er für mich erstellt hat.


----------



## Aun (7. Februar 2020)

Das war keine Taktikerklärung, das war einfach nur die Info, dass sich eine bestimmte Sache wieder einmal um ein Bug handelt. Bitte lies nicht die Seite, wo du das her hast, die mit B anfängt und mit uffed aufhört, danke!  Und falls du genauere Infos haben willst, schau hier: http://www.vanion.eu/news/n-zoth-der-totale-wahnsinn-bugs-hotfixes-und-falsche-hoffnungen-21523


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (22. März 2020)

wer auf sowas steht und gerne liest:

https://www.neilgaiman.com/Cool_Stuff

viel spaß damit


----------



## Magogan (16. April 2020)

Ich hab jetzt einen neuen Trailer gemacht und irgendwie weiß ich nicht mehr, was ich glauben soll. Einige sagen, der sei sehr gut, andere meinen, der wäre richtig schlecht. Ich bin einfach nur noch erschöpft, ich hab jetzt ewig gearbeitet, um ein gutes Spiel zu entwickeln, aber ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob es gut ist. Und trotz all der Anstrengungen und weiteren 3000 Euro, die ich für Grafiken ausgegeben habe, sagt man mir immer noch, es wäre ein schlechter Minecraft-Klon. Nicht mal nur ein Minecraft-Klon, ich hab mich schon damit abgefunden, dass Leute das denken; man sagt mir, es wäre auch noch schlecht, als hätte ich das in 5 Minuten entwickelt und wäre nur auf das Geld aus.

Inzwischen ist mir das Geld eigentlich egal. Wenn ich nicht Leute bezahlen müsste und auch selber Lebenshaltungskosten hätte, würde ich es auch verschenken.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. April 2020)

Mach es halt f2p oder billiger.


----------



## denniscrouch (26. April 2020)

Hallo,
 
Sind Sie ein Geschäftsmann oder eine Geschäftsfrau? Es ist Zeit, Ihren Traum zu erfüllen. Wir sind ein zertifiziertes Kreditunternehmen. Wir bieten Privatpersonen und Unternehmen auf der ganzen Welt ein Niedrigzinsdarlehen von 3% in jeder gewünschten Währung, Pfund, Dollar, Euro usw. an.
Verlassen Sie sich noch heute auf uns für ein schnelles und garantiertes Darlehen
Kontaktieren Sie uns durch
 
E-Mail: (denniscrouchfinancecompany@gmail.com)
 
Viber: +2349025654259
 
WhatsApp: https: //wa.me/2349025654259
oder
WhatsApp: +2349025654259
 
Mit bestem Gruß
Werbeabteilung
Dennis Crouch Finanzunternehmen


----------



## Aun (26. April 2020)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> oder billiger.


 

ungefragter rektalverkehr ist aber strafbar. und soooo billig ist unser genosse auch nicht


----------



## spectrumizer (27. April 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach nur noch erschöpft, ich hab jetzt ewig gearbeitet, um ein gutes Spiel zu entwickeln, aber ich bin mir nicht mal sicher, ob es gut ist.


Mag sein, dass es gut ist. Mag aber auch sein, dass du damit einfach den Geschmack der Leute nicht mehr triffst. Was vor 10 Jahren ein Hit gewesen wäre, ist heute Nische.


----------



## Magogan (27. April 2020)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Mach es halt f2p oder billiger.


Nur, weil ein Spiel günstiger oder kostenlos ist, wird es nicht unbedingt häufiger gekauft bzw. gespielt. Sonst müssten ja Spiele für 1 Euro millionenfach verkauft werden. Die Menschen sind schon bereit, für Unterhaltung Geld auszugeben. Mir fehlt aktuell eher die Bekanntheit. Das Spiel ist auch noch nicht fertig, folglich auch noch nicht so gut, wie es später mal sein wird, deswegen ist das etwas schwieriger, das zu verkaufen.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (28. April 2020)

Magogan schrieb:


> Nur, weil ein Spiel günstiger oder kostenlos ist, wird es nicht unbedingt häufiger gekauft bzw. gespielt. Sonst müssten ja Spiele für 1 Euro millionenfach verkauft werden. Die Menschen sind schon bereit, für Unterhaltung Geld auszugeben. Mir fehlt aktuell eher die Bekanntheit. Das Spiel ist auch noch nicht fertig, folglich auch noch nicht so gut, wie es später mal sein wird, deswegen ist das etwas schwieriger, das zu verkaufen.


 

"Menschen sind schon bereit, für Unterhaltung Geld auszugeben."

 

Natürlich, aber wieso soll ich für 20,- Euro? Deinen nicht fertigen Minecraftklon kaufen. Dafür kann ich Lasertag spielen, ins Kino, in den Pub oder irgend ein Tripple A Titel kaufen der schon 1-2 Jahre ist.

 

Die meisten Spiele die aktuell durch die Decke gehen bzw. seit Jahren sind f2p...


----------



## Magogan (29. April 2020)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Natürlich, aber wieso soll ich für 20,- Euro? Deinen nicht fertigen Minecraftklon kaufen. Dafür kann ich Lasertag spielen, ins Kino, in den Pub oder irgend ein Tripple A Titel kaufen der schon 1-2 Jahre ist.


Eins von beidem geht nur. Entweder bist du bereit, für Indie-Spiele auch mal mehr Geld auszugeben, oder du kaufst AAA-Spiele und beschwerst dich dann über Mikrotransaktionen und Lootboxen.

Du kannst bei mir 24,99 zahlen und hast immer Zugriff auf das Spiel mit allen jetzigen und zukünftigen Inhalten. Oder du zahlst für AAA-Titel und nach ein paar Jahren werden die Server abgeschaltet, weil andere Titel rentabler sind. Ich möchte dir ein gutes Spielerlebnis bieten ohne dich dabei dauernd zum Kauf von einem neuen Skin für 10 Euro zu animieren, dafür musst du aber eben im Voraus etwas mehr ausgeben. Wobei es ja immer noch weniger als bei AAA-Titeln ist.

Dazu kommt noch, dass du durch Early Access Einfluss auf die Entwicklung hast. Das bekommst du bei einem 2 Jahre alten AAA-Spiel nicht geboten.


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (29. April 2020)

Ist mír durchaus bewusst, dein Modell ist moralisch auch schön oldschool und vorbildlich. Aber wie gesagt...wieso sollte ich genau das kaufen? Der Markt ist so gigantisch und bietet mehr fertige qualitativ hochwertige Spiele als ich jemals spielen kann. Wie hier auch schon gesagt wurde, du bist leider 10 Jahre zu spät mit deinem Herzensprojekt. Da wird kein kommerzieller Erfolg mehr kommen, dafür sind alle Komponenten zu ausgelutscht.


----------



## Magogan (29. April 2020)

Sozialinkompatibel schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt...wieso sollte ich genau das kaufen? Der Markt ist so gigantisch und bietet mehr fertige qualitativ hochwertige Spiele als ich jemals spielen kann.


Es ist quasi No Man's Sky mit Blöcken (und ohne irreführende Werbung). Es ist jetzt schon einzigartig und wenn ich mal fertig bin, wird es schon etwas Besonderes sein. Wenn du jetzt gerade nicht daran interessiert bist, ist das so, andere sind es aber schon.

Abgesehen davon kannst du das auch kaufen, um mich zu unterstützen, mit mehr Geld kann ich nämlich weitere Spiele entwickeln, dann ist bestimmt auch etwas dabei, was dich interessiert. Also falls es dir wichtig ist, Indie-Entwickler zu unterstützen. Das machen nicht wenige Menschen, auch wenn einige die Falschen unterstützen.

Aktuell weiß ich nicht, was ich machen soll, ich habe schon von Leuten gehört, die sich wegen Corona das Spiel gerade nicht kaufen können und es später machen wollen. Soll ich jetzt die Presse kontaktieren oder noch warten? Bisher habe ich das ja noch gar nicht probiert. Ich frage mich aber auch, was denn nun etwas Berichtenswertes sein soll, im Prinzip gibt es ja die ganze Zeit Updates mit neuen Features und Inhalten.


----------



## Zikkos (15. Juni 2020)

Wynn schrieb:


> 20 Paar Arbeits- Freizeit - Sportsocken Tennissocken in Schwarz oder Weiß
> von Normani - midi socken sale
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ja, eine gute Wahl


----------



## Edou (22. November 2020)

Quasi nixmehr los hier.
Kaum fängt man wieder mit WoW an, da schaut man auf Buffed nach und....es ist so unbelebt. So gut wie überall. 

Naja äh, hallo, wieder da...und ich zocke nach 10 jahren abstinenz wieder Wow 

Edit: und das der Nachtschwärmer eliminiert wurde grenzt an Ketzerei! Auch wenn ich die Beweggründe verstehe, es schmerzt.


----------



## Aun (23. November 2020)

Edou schrieb:


> Quasi nixmehr los hier.
> Kaum fängt man wieder mit WoW an, da schaut man auf Buffed nach und....es ist so unbelebt. So gut wie überall.
> 
> Naja äh, hallo, wieder da...und ich zocke nach 10 jahren abstinenz wieder Wow
> ...


 

hier ist von einem tag auf den anderen wirklich nichts mehr passiert. naja entweder alle gelangweilt,doof, englischgelerntundicyveinsentdeckt, zu vanion gewechselt. ka frag mich nicht


----------



## Edou (23. November 2020)

Aun schrieb:


> hier ist von einem tag auf den anderen wirklich nichts mehr passiert. naja entweder alle gelangweilt,doof, englischgelerntundicyveinsentdeckt, zu vanion gewechselt. ka frag mich nicht


Ja, kurios.

Naja dann "versuche" ich hier mal wieder Leben in den laden zu bringen. Dab dab daaaaaa


----------



## ZAM (23. November 2020)

Wenn irgendwas nicht passt, wird es ja meist nicht direkt angesprochen sondern irgendwo anders sich drüber ausgelassen. Bspw. Login-Probleme oder Unzufriedenheit. Weil unsere Kristallkugeln dass dann ja auch alles erfassen können ^^

Aber davon ab, sterben Foren leider - außer Special Interesst.  Die Leute verlagern sich seit Jahren schon in die Hersteller-Foren, oder nutzten halt Dinge wie Discord.

Kommunikative Aktivität ist hier ins Kommentarsystem gewandert - das wir aber nicht ins Forum einfließen lassen, wie andere Seiten.


----------



## janinekobold (23. November 2020)

Kurz zu heute, Montag, da komme ich immer so gar nicht an den Start. Deshalb fange ich Montags immer später an.

Übrigens, witziger Thread!


----------



## ZAM (24. November 2020)

Kurz vor 19 Uhr ist aber wirklich "spät" ^^


----------



## pclady0815 (12. Dezember 2020)

Morgen oder Mittag 
Jetzt nochmal einen aktuellen Post und dieses Forum in Schwung zu bringen.


----------



## Patiekrice (17. Dezember 2020)

da ist nur der Ban-Hammer geschwungen


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2020)

Aus Gründen.


----------



## Reflox (21. Oktober 2022)

2 Jahre keinen Pfosten mehr in diesem Thread?
Da verschwindet man für 8 Jahre und nix geht mehr!


----------



## MikolajPL (23. Oktober 2022)

Reflox schrieb:


> 2 Jahre keinen Pfosten mehr in diesem Thread?
> Da verschwindet man für 8 Jahre und nix geht mehr!


Willkommen zurück. Sehen wir uns in 8 Jahren wieder?


----------



## Aun (24. Oktober 2022)

Reflox schrieb:


> 2 Jahre keinen Pfosten mehr in diesem Thread?
> Da verschwindet man für 8 Jahre und nix geht mehr!


Hmmm glaub den kenn ich nicht


----------



## ZAM (24. Oktober 2022)

Kommt mir auch bekannt vor.


----------

